# TICKETS + How to UPGRADE



## Robo

*Welcome to the "Ticket Sticky"*
Information about Walt Disney World Tickets

############################################################
*Park HOPPER (Park Hopping) returned as of Jan. 1, 2021*
www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/modified-park-hopping-returns-to-disney-world-in-january/

The Disney Parks Blog has announced that a modified park hopper option returned to the Walt Disney World Resort beginning January 1, 2021.

The new option will require guests to make a Park Pass Reservations for their first park of the day then physically go to that park.

At 2 p.m. they can head to any other Disney theme park for the rest of the day until that park closes without needing a second reservation.

It's important to note that capacity limits are still in place and could change at any time.
############################################################

New Park Hopper Discussion Thread *HERE*.

*UPGRADE your ticket? See how in Post #6 below.

Ticket Prices Increased Feb. 11, 2020: **HERE.*

*Walt Disney World Resort has introduced Date-Based Ticket Pricing *
As of October 16, 2018:
WDW single-day and multi-day tickets are now *priced by the date* guests intend to visit.

*Info regarding date-based tickets: Click HERE.*
At that link's first page, Moderator @rteetz has compiled a thorough FAQ post for these new tickets.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Mid-Day Magic Tickets (available for limited dates): 
Afternoon and Evening of Walt Disney World Theme Park Entry After 12 p.m.*

*2-Day* Mid-Day Magic Ticket: Valid for admission after 12 p.m. 2-day Mid-Day Magic Tickets are available    from *$176* total (plus tax) and expire 4 days after the selected start date.
*3-Day* Mid-Day Magic Ticket: Valid for admission to after 12 p.m. 3-day Mid-Day Magic tickets are available from *$252* total (plus tax) and expire 5 days after the selected start date.
*4-Day* Mid-Day Magic Ticket: Valid for admission after 12 p.m. 4-day Mid-Day Magic tickets are available from *$316* total (plus tax) and expire 7 days after the selected start date.
*More Info regarding these tickets: Click HERE.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Contents of this Thread-
Click on a heading below* *to go directly to its post.*

*• General Ticket Information* -Post 2
*• Annual Passes* -Post 3
*• Special Tickets & Florida Resident APs & Tickets* -Post 4

*• How to Upgrade Tickets* -Post 5
*• Cost to Upgrade Tickets* -Post 6

*• Discounted Tickets & Ordering Tickets* -Post 7
*• Age Categories (Tickets, Resorts & Dining)* -Post 8

*• Using a SPECIFIC Ticket in your MDX account:
 (Setting the PRIORITY of multiple tickets.)
SAVING a NEW Ticket in your MDX account for future use. *-Post 10


--------------------------------------------------------------------

*The latest Ticket price increase: Tuesday, Feb. 11, 2020.

The previous Ticket price increase: Tuesday, March 12, 2019.

"2020" CURRENT Prices* can be found on the *WDW ticket page* *HERE.*

--Current 2020 tickets' expiration date: First use must be on or before Dec. 31, 2021.
--Current tickets generally will be purchased and priced based to the specific date(s)
of use chosen by the guest.

*"2019" Prices* *(March 12, 2019 thru Feb. 10, 2020) *on an archived Allears page  *HERE.*
--2019 tickets' expiration date: First use must be on or before Dec. 31, 2020.

*"2018" Feb-Oct Prices* on an archived Allears page *HERE.*
--2018 tickets' expiration date: First use must be on or before December 31, 2019.

*"2017" Prices (Feb. 12, 2017 thru Feb. 10, 2018)* on an archived Allears page *HERE.*
--2017 tickets' expiration date: First use must be on or before December 31, 2018.

*"2016" Prices (Feb. 28, 2016 thru Feb. 11, 2017) *on an archived Allears page *HERE.*
--2016 (and earlier) tickets' do not have a mandated expiration date.

*The significance of the multiple price-level dates above figure into the *
*"upgrade value" of tickets issued in relation to those dates.*

------------------------------------------------

*This sticky thread is an ongoing work-in-progress.
There is so much to discover about WDW tickets, it is a continual education.
And, as always at WDW, things can change quickly, 
so please let me know of anything that needs updating.*
------------------------------------------------
*Acknowledgement:*
The ticket information in these posts is principally based on the original Ticket Sticky
created by long-time DISboards member, 
Co-Moderator of the disABILTIES! Forum, and WDW ticket CastMember, *Cheshire Figment*.
Cheshire Figment's real world name was Mike. 
Mike knew of my interest in WDW ticket information, so for many years he kept me in the loop 
regarding WDW ticket updates by frequently sending me PMs regarding the latest ticket rules as they happened. 
That's why I was able to stay knowledgeable about tickets over the years.
Fortunately, I was able to actually meet and talk with Mike in-person during one of my previous trips to WDW.
Sadly, Mike passed away a few years ago, but his great work and help with the DISboards 
and WDW ticket information has inspired me, and others here, to continue to try to offer accurate ticket info.
In addition, I currently have the gracious help of other WDW experts who are contributing info to these ticket posts.
If there are errors in these posts, please pass that info along to me and I'll try to address it quickly..

As always, a big "Thank You" goes to all of the helpful posters and moderators here on the DISboards!
-Robo


----------



## Robo

*Walt Disney World Resort has introduced "Date-Based" Ticket Pricing *
As of October 16, 2018:
WDW single-day and multi-day tickets are now *priced by the date* guests intend to visit.

As of March 12, 2019 there was a ticket price increase on certain types and levels 
of tickets. Additional increases (including to AP prices) are expected sooner or later. More details *HERE.*

*More info regarding date-based tickets: ClickHERE.*
At that link, Moderator @rteetz has compiled a thorough FAQ post for these new tickets.

--------------------------------------------------------------------
*The ticket descriptions and rules contained in the first several posts of the 
Ticket Sticky thread are being updated as new information become more clear.*
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*General Ticket Information:

Walt Disney World* (WDW) has eleven different venues which require admission that fall into two categories.

"Primary" Theme Parks:
*Magic Kingdom* *Park* (MK)
*Epcot* (EP)
*Disney's Hollywood Studios* (DHS)
*Disney's Animal Kingdom* (DAK)

"Secondary" parks and venues:
Most are a part of the "Park Hopper PLUS" (formerly known as the "Water Parks Fun & More") ticket option.
*Blizzard Beach Water Park
Typhoon Lagoon Water Park*
The following locations are often referred to by WDW as "Fun options" in relation to the WP ticket option.
*Oak Trail Golf Course *(One round. Guest must arrange tee time & golf clubs.)
*Fantasia Gardens Miniature Golf *(Play before 4:00 p.m. One visit per day.)
*Winter Summerland Miniature Golf *(Play before 4:00 p.m. One visit per day.)
*ESPN Wide World of Sports* (Most activities at WWS also require an additional paid admission.)
*Disney Quest *Interactive Adv. (DQ) at Disney Springs *closed permanently* on July 3, 2017.

*Children under 3 years of age (age 2 years and younger) do not need tickets to enter WDW parks.*
They are admitted, free-of-charge, with an accompanying adult.

Children who are under 3 years old at the BEGINNING of a WDW trip but 
have a birthday and turn 3 years old DURING that same trip, will be considered
to be "under 3 years old" for the duration of that trip.
So no ticket is needed for the duration of that same trip.

Likewise:
Children who are under 10 years old at the BEGINNING of a WDW trip but 
have a birthday and turn 10 years old DURING that same trip, will be considered
to be "under 10 years old" for the duration of that trip.
So they can continue to use a "Child ticket" (no "Adult ticket" is needed) for the duration of that same trip.



*Ticket PRICES-Current-Since Oct. 16, 2018* can be found on the WDW website* HERE.

Ticket Price Increases:
Last increase: Tue. Oct. 16, 2018*
Ticket prices are very often raised at least once per year.
In 2018, they were raised twice within the same year.
There is usually very little advance warning of an increase.
Sometimes a "hint" will come from one or more of the authorized WDW Ticket Resellers (discounters)
who may be given a tip from Disney about a pending increase.
The actual increase will be announced directly by Disney.
This announcement is often first made to WDW Ticket CMs, typically on a Friday,
with the price increases actually going into effect two days later, on Sunday.
Over the past 10-15 years, the increase has happened at many different months of the year.
There have been years when prices were raised (at least on some tickets) more than once
within that same year.
Over the previous 3-4 major ticket price increases have come sometime in February,
but that may or may not continue. This date is unpredictable.

*Who can use an individual ticket?*
When a ticket is "new" and has never been used, it can be "transferred" (given, sold) by the person who originally bought the ticket to another guest. This is even true for tickets that are obtained as part of booking a WDW resort "package" (that includes combination of the room and tickets.) Those package tickets do not have to be used at all during that first resort package stay, but instead, can be saved for use or upgrade on a future trip (by anyone, not just the original purchaser.)

Once a ticket has started being used by one person, it cannot be transferred (given to) another person to use.
This is enforced by use of a biometric *finger scan*.
At a ticket's first use, a finger scan is made of the original user.
This is not a conventional "finger print" as the image of the entire finger is not used or saved.
The WDW finger scan is coded to a simple "scan number" which relates to several key elements of the _shape_ of the scan. That scan number is then stored along with that ticket's information in the WDW computer system.
(Again a guest's "fingerprint" is *not* saved by the system.)
Each time that ticket is again used, another finger scan is performed by the user
of that ticket. The scan number is instantly compared to the original scan number on file,
and if it matches, the guest is admitted.
The finger scanners are used at all WDW locations which require tickets for entry.

-A *MagicBand* can be used for nearly all purposes and places in which guests need to use a ticket.
Much more information about *MagicBands *can be found *HERE.*


______________________________________________

Ticket Types:
*Disney Theme Park Tickets*-
Most tickets sold for admission to the WDW parks since Oct. 16, 2018 are called Disney "Theme Park Tickets" (TPT) which allow the purchaser to choose from multiple major features for their tickets.

A ticket "entitlement" or ticket "asset" are terms used in this thread that represent what a particular ticket will allow the bearer to do.

A *base ticket* is one that will allow a guest access to *one primary theme park per day*, up to the maximum number of entitlements per ticket.
A base ticket allows unlimited exit and re-entry to the same theme park if you leave and return during that day, but it can only be used at one of the theme parks on any given day.

Only one "day" from a base ticket is allowed to be used during a single day at WDW. 
*A guest cannot visit 2 theme parks in one day by attempting to use 2 "days" from a base ticket.*

A *TPT base ticket* may be purchased for a
1 day theme park admission, or for
2 days of theme park admission, or for
3 days of theme park admission, or for
4 days of theme park admission, or for
5 days of theme park admission, or for
6 days of theme park admission, or for
7 days of theme park admission, or for
8 days of theme park admission, or for
9 days of theme park admission, or for
10 days of theme park admission.

*10 days is the maximum number of* *days* of theme park admissions
possible for a single USA-based Disney Theme Park Ticket.

A 10-day TPT ticket cannot be upgraded to more than 10 days,
even if some of the days have already been used.

Ticket purchases are _generally_ considered to be "non-refundable."
----------------------------------

*Below info from www.mousesavers.com

Ticket Validity:*
“Under the new system, 1-Day base tickets are valid for admission on the specific start date selected. Multi-day tickets are valid for admission beginning on the start date selected and must be used within a limited time period, as indicated below:

*Ticket Duration Valid Use Period*
1-Day Ticket valid one day on the date selected (Next day can be used for “+ Option” with a PH+ ticket)
2-Day Ticket Any 2 days within 4 days beginning on start date (5 days with PH+)
3-Day Ticket Any 3 days within 5 days beginning on the start date (6 days with PH+)
4-Day Ticket Any 4 days within 7 days beginning on thestart date (8 days with PH+)
5-Day Ticket Any 5 days within 8 days beginning on the start date (9 days with PH+)
6-Day Ticket Any 6 days within 9 days beginning on the start date (10 days with PH+)
7-Day Ticket Any 7 days within 10 days beginning on the start date (11 days with PH+)
8-Day Ticket Any 8 days within 12 days beginning on the start date (13 days with PH+)
9-Day Ticket Any 9 days within 13 days beginning on the start date (14 days with PH+)
10-Day Ticket Any 10 days within 14 days beginning on the start date (15 days with PH+)

For example, a 6-day base ticket with a start date of November 1 is valid any 6 days from November 1 to November 9.

*Regarding Tickets purchased in a hotel + tickets package - info posted by *@GillianP1301:

Date-based tickets purchased as part of a *Walt Disney Travel Company* room and ticket package will have one of the following valid use periods (whichever is longer):
(i) the same valid use period described above, *OR*
(ii) a valid use period beginning on the package resort arrival date and ending on the package resort check-out date.

For example, a Guest who purchases a *Walt Disney Travel Company* package with a 3-Day base ticket and a resort length of stay of 6 nights with an arrival date of Nov. 1; ticket is valid any 3 days from Nov, 1 – Nov. 7.

*Selection of the Park Hopper Option* for same-day admission to more than one theme park is subject to the validity windows listed above.

*Selection of the Park Hopper Plus Option* to include visits to Disney water parks and other attractions—along with same-day admission to more than one theme park— adds another day to your valid use period. For example, a 6-day Park Hopper Plus Option ticket with a start date of November 1 is valid any 6 days from November 1 to November 10.

*Disney Theme Park Tickets Purchased as Part of a Walt Disney Travel Company Package*

Tickets purchased as part of a Walt Disney Travel Company room and ticket package are valid for admissions beginning on the date of check-in and must be used by the date of check-out, or in accordance with the validity windows listed above—whichever period is longer.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ticket prices can vary based on the day of the week and/or the "season:"*
"Peak season" most costly tickets
"Regular season" mid-priced tickets
"Value season" least costly tickets
The actual calendar dates of these seasons can vary from year-to-year.
See the WDW website *HERE* for the most current ticket season and price information.
NOTE:
Since the cost of a ticket changes (generally based on expected attendance levels,)
if a guest pre-purchases a "value" priced ticket, 
but a higher level entry price is in effect on the date of the guest's WDW visit, 
the guest has the option of upgrading her/his ticket to the higher entry cost that day.
Logically, then, if a guest is unsure of the exact date of a one-day WDW park visit,
and the guest wants to purchase a ticket in advance, 
it would make sense to only purchase the lowest cost "value season" ticket before the trip.
Then, just use that ticket "as-is" or upgrade it, depending on if the actual visit date chosen requires the use of a higher cost ticket.


At this time, if never used, *all new Theme Park Tickets (TPT) have an expiration date*.
The date of this expiration will be shown when the ticket purchased.
*Tickets currently being sold will expire if not first-used on or before: "Unknown"*
However, if this ticket is never used by a guest and allowed to expire,
the _purchase price_ of the ticket is not "lost" to the guest.
The unused and expired ticket can be turned in at WDW and its original purchase price can be applied to the purchase of a new ticket.

*Ticket OPTIONS-*
There are three additional TPT options which may be purchased with (or, with an upgrade fee, added to) a base ticket,
each has a direct relationship to the number of theme park days on the base ticket.
Base ticket Theme Park days cannot be used as entry to any of the secondary parks or venues.

*Park Hopper *(PH) is an option which can be added to (or purchased with) any MYW base ticket.
The PH option allows you to go to two, three, or even all four of the primary theme parks within the same day (and, of course, includes unlimited exits and re-entries to any of these parks.)

The PH's cost is based on the total number of days on the entire ticket.
The price does not change if any of the days have already been used or not.
The price to add the PH is the same whether you buy it before your trip, or on the first day, or the last day (or any other day,) of a ticket's use.

Park hopping only involves the four primary theme parks.
Adding the Park Hopper option, _in itself,_ does not allow access to any of the secondary venues.

*Park Hopper PLUS (PH+)*(Formerly known as "Water Park & More Fun") is an option which can be added to (or purchased with) *any Theme Park Ticket (TPT) that also has the Park Hopper option,* adult or child, whether 1 day, or up to 10 days.
Purchase of the PH+ option will add entitlements to the hopper ticket which are entries (or same day reentries) to the secondary parks / venues.
The number of Primary theme park days on the base ticket determines the number of secondary entries on the WPF&M portion.
You will get the number of PH+ (Water Park & More Fun) entries equal to the number of days of the ticket.

PH+ (Water Park & More Fun) Examples:
*1-day* *TPT* w/Park Hopper with Park Hopper+ offers 1 entry to the WP&Fun venues.
*2-day TPT* w/Park Hopper with Park Hopper+ offers *2* entries to the WP&Fun venues.
*3-day TPT* w/Park Hopper with Park Hopper+ offers *3* entries to the WP&Fun venues.
*4-day TPT* w/Park Hopper with Park Hopper+ offers *4* entries to the WP&Fun venues.
*5-day TPT* w/Park Hopper with Park Hopper+ offers *5* entries to the WP&Fun venues.
*6-day TPT* w/Park Hopper with Park Hopper+ offers *6* entries to the WP&Fun venues.
*7-day TPT* w/Park Hopper with Park Hopper+ offers *7* entries to the WP&Fun venues.
*8-day TPT* w/Park Hopper with Park Hopper+ offers *8* entries to the WP&Fun venues.
*9-day TPT* w/Park Hopper with Park Hopper+ offers *9* entries to the WP&Fun venues.
*10-day TPT* w/Park Hopper with Park Hopper+ offers *10 *entries to the WP&Fun venues.

*Disney Quest* (DQ) at Disney Springs. 
Disney Quest permanently closed July 3, 2017.

*Oak Trail Golf Course* (a nine hole walking "executive" course.)
*Tee time reservations are required. 
Call 407-WDW-GOLF* for reservations and more information.
A set of golf clubs may rented, if needed.
There is no charge for children under 18 years old to borrow a set of clubs.
Bag carts can also be rented.

*Fantasia Gardens Miniature Golf* and/or
*Winter Summerland Miniature Golf* 
Admission and play once per day at each location,
but it must be *prior to 4:00pm.

ESPN Wide World of Sports*
In addition to entry, 
guests can get 30 minutes daily at the PlayStation Pavilion there.

Each initial entry into a Secondary park or venue on any day uses an "entry" from the ticket.
Example:
If you attend a water park in the morning, go to Oak Trail Golf in the afternoon of the same day you will have used two of your WP Fun entries.

Any day in which you go to one (or more) Secondary park(s)
and do not go to any of the Primary theme parks will only count as entries against the WP Fun option and will not use up a day of Primary theme park visits.

*Purchase of (or upgrade to) **the Park Hopper option is required in order for the Park Hopper PLUS *(Formerly known as "Water Park & More Fun")* upgrade to be added to a MYW ticket.*
Adding the *Park Hopper PLUS* upgrade to a MYW Hopper ticket of 2 or more days (as of Feb. 2018) is a flat fee of $25 per ticket, plus tax.

*Tax on tickets.*
All MYW tickets purchases or upgrades, regardless of location or site purchased,
are subject to the Florida *6.5%* Sales Tax.

*Expiration of Tickets:*
For most guests (non-Florida residents) once a ticket has started being used,
all MYW ticket entitlements, including Water Parks and other options, will be valid for a specific number of days starting on the day you specify as your first intended use any part of the ticket.
The order in which you choose to use the assets/options does not matter.
It does not matter if a ticket is first used at a Primary theme park or, if the first use is at one of the Secondary parks.

*Without* a corresponding WDW Resort stay:
1-Day Ticket: Valid Only the date selected by the guest.
2-Day Ticket: Valid on any 2 days within 4 days beginning on the start date.
3-Day Ticket: Valid on any 3 days within 5 days beginning on the start date.
4-Day Ticket: Valid on any 4 days within 7 days beginning on the start date.
5-Day Ticket: Valid on any 5 days within 8 days beginning on the start date.
6-Day Ticket: Valid on any  6 days within 9 days beginning on the start date.
7-Day Ticket: Valid on any 7 days within 10 days beginning on the start date.
8-Day Ticket: Valid on any 8 days within 12 days beginning on the start date.
9-Day Ticket: Valid on any 9 days within 13 days beginning on the start date.
10-Day Ticket: Valid on any 10 days within 14 days beginning on the start date.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*VALUE of EXPIRED TICKETS:
Tickets currently being sold will expire if not first-used on or before: "Unknown"*
However, if this ticket is never used by a guest and allowed to expire,
the _purchase price_ of the ticket is not "lost" to the guest.
The unused and expired ticket can be turned in at WDW and its original purchase price can be applied to the purchase of a new ticket.

If a multi-day MYW ticket was purchased _before_ Feb. 12, 2017, as long as the ticket has not been used to enter any park gate, it is considered "unused" and remains valid forever with no expiration date.

*"Transferring" a ticket to another person.*
An "unused" ticket can be used by the original ticker holder, or given away to anyone else, or sold to anyone else.
This is true even if the ticket has been connected to a MyDisneyExperience account, but has yet to be used by anyone.
That ticket can still be transferred via MyDisneyExperience to another guest who connects to the original ticket holder's MyDisneyExperience account.

However, once a ticket has started being used by a guest, that ticket cannot be used by any other person, nor given or sold to any other person.

Older tickets issued from a date prior to when MYW tickets were introduced cannot be modified or upgraded.
(But, any valid entitlement can still be used for entry.)

If you have an _unused_ pre-MYW ticket you can use the original Disney selling price of one ticket as a credit to the purchase price of any current ticket with a selling price equal to or higher than the value of the old ticket.
However, it probably will make more economic sense to simply USE the ticket for park entry. This will depend a lot on what is the determined "dollar value."

Note that if the ticket was purchased from a discounter/broker the value given is what Disney sold the ticket for to the discounter/broker and NOT what YOU paid for it. (This price will be less -maybe much less- than what YOU originally paid for the ticket.)

If you have a partially-used pre-MYW ticket it cannot be upgraded, but the remaining entitlements can be used.
If the ticket has no magnetic strip (or has become demagnetized,) as long as the serial number string is readable, a replacement RFID plastic ticket, with the same remaining entitlements, can be issued.

Ticket purchases are _generally_ considered to be "non-refundable."

Ticket Price List-  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/
Annual Pass Price List-  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/


----------



## Robo

*Annual Passes (AP or APs)*

An AP is valid for one person and it is, in most cases, valid for one year from date of _activation_. Good, in most cases, 366 days.
If you activate your Annual Pass, for example, on October 1 of this year, the last day of valid use would be through the end of the day, Oct 1 of the following year.

There is no price difference between an Age 3-9 and an Age 10+ Annual Pass.

Virtually all APs purchased, in-person, at any WDW park ticket window or Guest Relations (including at DS) are activated and are "live" APs.
However, a guest CAN purchase an AP "certificate" at a WDW booth _if the guest specifically asks to do so_.
All APs purchased by phone, by mail or on-line are "certificates" and, therefore, NOT activated.
An AP certificate is by nature NOT activated, and will remain fresh and ready to activate up through the end of the year 2030.
However, the purchase price of the unused AP voucher is not "lost" upon expiration.
The "expired" unused voucher can be turned in and its original purchase price can be applied to the purchase of a current AP voucher, live AP or other WDW ticket.

*> Florida Resident APs are discussed in THIS thread on the Ticket Sticky.*

*AP Activation:*
Guests must first go to any WDW ticket booth or Guest Relations (along with a legal photo ID) to purchase an AP, or get their pre-ordered AP certificate *activated* before that AP can be used at a park.

However, there is *new ACTIVATION PROCEDURE for APs* that allows guests to go to a ticket booth or Guest Relations to get the AP certificate *activation* completed on an earlier day than on the date that they first enter a park.
After the new AP is activated, the *AP will NOT actually start its year* of counting down UNTIL the guest actually goes through a park gate using that new AP.
The date that the AP holder goes into a park with the AP for the first time will then become the AP's _Anniversary Date_ and the new AP will then be valid until the end of the day on that same date, one year later.

The AP anniversary date will be found in the guest's MDX account.
 If the guest wants the AP anniversary date to be ON the AP card itself, the guest must manually write the date.
---------------------------------------------------

A *Disney Platinum Pass *is valid for unlimited entries during regular park hours for the four primary theme parks.
There are no block-out dates.
An AP is automatically considered to be a Park Hopper.
It includes *free parking *at the four primary theme parks.
It includes *PhotoPass *downloads.


The *Disney Platinum Plus Pass *is similar to the Platinum AP.
It is automatically considered to be a Park Hopper.
It includes *free parking *at the four primary theme parks.
It includes *PhotoPass *downloads.

The Platinum Plus AP includes not only the four primary theme parks, but also includes some of the secondary parks.
It offers *Blizzard Beach *and/or *TyphoonLagoon *water parks.
It offers the *Oak Trail Golf Course *entry.
It offers *ESPN Wide World of Sports *admission, but
It does not include the 30 minutes per day at the WWS PlayStation pavilion.
It does not provide access to either Fantasia Gardens or Winter-SummerLand miniature golf, although you can receive a discount there by showing the PAP.

*Tables in Wonderland *Dining Discount Card (TiW) is available for purchase to owners of either AP.
TiW offers a 20% discount on many WDW restaurant meals, including beverages.
TiW card holders are allowed free valet parking at WDW resorts if they
show their TiW card and that day's dining receipt from that resort.
More TiW details *HERE*.

AP holders also benefit from various other discounts on food, merchandise, lodging, and certain additional ticket purchases.

AP information directly from Disney can be found *HERE*.

The *Disney Premier Pass *(DPP) is a combination of a Walt Disney World Platinum Plus Pass and a Disneyland Resort Premium Annual Pass.
There is no differentiation between child or adult.
There is no reduced price for renewal.
There is no reduced price for DVC Members, Florida Residents, or Southern California Residents.

At WDW, DPP can only be purchased at a Guest Relations Window just outside of the four theme parks or at Disney Springs (DS.)
The DPP cannot be purchased at the International Gateway at Epcot.
At Disneyland the DPP can only be purchased at a Park Guest Relations Office or the Annual Pass Office.

AP vouchers (also called exchange certificates) may be purchased from Disney online, from Disney by telephone, from the Disney Store, and from some AAA Offices.
Once purchased, an AP voucher can be exchanged for a live AP any time up to the end of the year 2030.
AP vouchers must be exchanged for an actual AP (or activated for MagicBand use) at any ticket booth or Guest Relations at WDW.
Each person 18 yrs. or older must present a legal photo ID when purchasing any type of AP, or converting a voucher to an activated AP.

*An AP can be "renewed"* (including any upgrades or downgrades) within 60 days BEFORE and up to 30 days AFTER AP expiration.
There is a renewal price discount and the original AP's Anniversary calendar date will not change.

A discount on the price of a new AP is available at some "AAA South" Offices.

There can be some WDW discounts on some restaurants, merchandise, and special tickets for guests who have APs or are DVC members.

At Blizzard Beach there is a special one day ticket which includes entry to BB and a round of miniature golf at Winter-Summer Land.

If a person is planning to have more than one visit to secondary parks it generally makes economic sense to add WPF&M option to a base ticket rather than purchasing two tickets.

*Other kinds of APs at WDW.*

The Water Park Hopper Annual Pass.
These do not provide the benefits such as discounts and are very limited.

There is a is renewal rate discount for the Water Park Annual Pass.

*Note: *
A Water Park AP costs less than two days entry to the water parks.

Disney Resort Front Desks and Lobby Concierges cannot handle any kind of sales or upgrades related to any level of Annual Pass.

*DVC Members and Florida Residents have special AP rates which are 
priced at a lower cost than the those available to the general public.
*
Ticket purchases are _generally_ considered to be "non-refundable."

*What is the "break-even point" to consider buying an AP over a conventional ticket?*
It is a common misconception that there is one ticket price or trip length that,
once reached, is a "break-even point" for jumping up to an AP.

Since the longest ticket that WDW sells for USA guests is a 10-day Hopper PLUS (which includes 10 admissions to Water Parks and other WDW venues,)
many would say that anything needed longer/larger than that for a single trip would rate an AP.

BUT, there are many other considerations for AP value.
The AP is good for multiple trips for 366 days, straight.
The AP includes Memory Maker photos & videos (which costs extra for non-AP holders.
The AP includes free parking at the theme parks.
The AP includes many discounts on certain meals and some hard-ticket events.
The AP includes shopping discounts at some stores.
The AP includes (often times) special invitations for the pre-opening of new attractions.
The AP includes (many times) special pricing for WDW resort rooms at certain times of year.
The AP includes the right to purchase "Tables in Wonderland" which offers a percentage off on certain WDW dining.
And, there are a few other benefits, too.

So, if a guest wants or needs any of the above extras, that can heavily influence
the "break-even point" at which an AP looks advantageous.


----------



## Robo

*Special Tickets* (generally, not fully available to all USA residents at all times.)

*Florida Resident (FL-Res) Tickets and APs*
Only 3-day and 4-day MYW tickets are discounted for Florida Residents.
Proof of residency is required when purchasing tickets, and upon first use. This includes (but is not limited to) the showing of a government-issued photo ID such as a Driver's License or state-issued ID card.

The cost for a one-day base ticket is not discounted.
However, the cost for the Hopper and WPF&M options are set at 50% of the non-Florida prices.

There is no 2-day FL-Res ticket available.
However, the 3-day costs less than a 2-day base MYW
and the 4-day costs significantly less than a three-day MYW base.
The FL-Res 3-day and 4-day tickets are valid for six months from date of first use.
Certain *Blackout Dates *may apply to these tickets.
-------------------------------------

*Florida Resident Annual Passes*
There are special types of APs for Florida Residents.
These are in addition to the six types of annual passes which may be purchased by any guest, including FL-Res.
------------------
*Florida Resident Silver Pass* -
This is a park hopper which is valid about 265, or so, days of the year.
The blackout dates tend to be a week on either side of Easter, a week on either side of Christmas. And, most of the Summer is blocked out.

*Florida Resident Gold Pass -
(also Disney Vacation Club Gold Pass -)*
This is a park hopper which is valid about 335, or so, days of the year.
The blackout dates tend to be a week on either side of Easter, a week on either side of Christmas.

*Florida Resident  "Theme Park Select" AP*
_-Introduced Monday July 9, 2018-_
More *HERE* from a post by DIS member @mrzrich
--------------------------------------

*Florida Resident Weekday Select Pass -*
This is a park hopper which is valid only on weekdays, Monday through Friday.
There are other blackout dates during the busiest times of the WDW year.

The FL-Res *Epcot After 4:00 Pass *-
It does include free parking at Epcot (after 3:00pm only.)
It is primarily intended for local residents who would like to dine at some of the Epcot restaurants.

The *"Water Park After 2:00 Hopper"*
Since the water parks do tend to empty out starting in mid-afternoon, this is primarily intended for after-school use.

*Other Special Tickets *
These are tickets which generally are not sold at WDW itself,
and/or may require purchase prior to arrival at WDW.

*14 or 21 Day Ultimate Park Hopper* (sometimes called "United Kingdom (UK) Tickets")
These are valid for unlimited entry for one person to all the parks, both primary and secondary, for either 14 or 21 days from first use.
Theses tickets include Memory Maker Photos/Videos.
They are sold by Disney in the United Kingdom and Ireland.
They can be ordered through www.disney.co.uk but will not be shipped to the United States or Canada.
People in the USA sometimes ask friends or travel agents in the UK to purchase these tickets
and then ship the tickets to the USA.
These can be upgraded to Annual Passes, based on the current exchange rates.

*2 Day or 7 Day Premium (UK) *Available on the UK web site.
Basically they are the same as the 2-day and 7-day domestic MYW tickets which offer both Park Hopping and WPF&M.
The 7-day is a Hopper, with 7 secondary park entries during its 14 day validity period.
The 2-day is a one park per day, with 2 secondary park entries during its 14 day validity period.
The 7-day includes Memory Maker Photos/Videos. The 2-day does not include Memory Maker.
For upgrade purposes, these are treated as 2-day and 7-day Hoppers with WPF&M.

*"Touch of Magic" *tickets are available through some "time share" promoters in the Orlando area.
These are 2-day, 3-day and 4-day, one park per day -or- Hoppers, plus one entry to one of the "secondary" parks.
At the time the voucher is purchased or received, hopping may be added.
Normally, the "time share" promoter will issue a voucher for these tickets,
which can be redeemed at any park (including water parks or TTC) ticket booth.

These tickets may not be upgraded once the voucher is issued.
If hopping is desired, it must be arranged at the off-site purchase.

*Convention tickets*
These are only available to people who are attending conventions held at WDW.
Normally purchase is via a web link provided by Disney through the convention's web site for pre-purchase,
or sometimes at the convention itself.
Which version(s) of the Convention Tickets are available for which convention(s) can vary.
Verification of convention attendance may be required.

*One Day-After 1PM - Convention ticket* allows admission to one park after 1pm, one day.
These tickets may not be upgraded.

*One Day-After 5PM - "Twilight Park" Convention ticket* allows admission to one park after 5pm, one day.
These tickets may not be upgraded.

*Multi-day MYW Convention Ticket* is about a 10% savings from the regular MYW prices and *includes one Water Park or "Fun" option visit*.
----------------------

*YES Tickets ("Youth Educational Series") *
There are special reduced-price tickets available for specific groups,
usually school groups and/or teams participating in events at Disney's Wide World of Sports.

These may be Base, Hopper and/or WPF&M.
They are valid only for specific dates.
They may be used both by chaperones as well as students/team members.
Very often for control purposes the chaperones will hold on to the tickets or MagicBands
to effectively prevent the students from leaving the park after entry,
so these tickets may not require finger scans.
----------------------

Click *HERE* to find the closet thing I've found to a complete "everything reference" regarding *Military discounts and tickets at Disney.

Military Tickets -*
These are tickets similar to MYW tickets and can be sold at various military bases and at the Shades of Green Resort at WDW.
These Military Tickets are not only price-discounted, but Florida Sales Tax is not charged.

*Military "Non-Salute" Tickets* can be upgraded similarly to regular MYW tickets.
They can be "price bridged" to the current full price of the equivalent ticket bought from Disney.
These are subject to the same rules as MYW ticket upgrades:
Must be done within 14 days of first use and with entitlements still remaining on the ticket.

*Military "Salute" Tickets* can only be upgraded in limited ways.
There's a 5 day option this year, so someone with a 4 day Salute ticket can add the extra day. They can also add either option they didn't already have (PH or WPF&M).
This can be done up until the ticket is expired, regardless of entitlements remaining.

*Any of the military tickets, Salute or not, can be upgraded to an AP.*
But, the *Salute* tickets only get price bridged to their own equivalent gate price, with tax included - not to the full price of a regular 4 or 5 day PH/WPF&M.
*If any WPF&M entries have been used*, the ticket can only be upgraded to the *Platinum Plus* pass.

Some military tickets have been subject to blackout dates.

Ticket purchases are _generally_ considered to be "non-refundable."


----------



## Robo

*Upgrading Tickets

With the latest major change in WDW ticketing which brought in "Date-based tickets" (Oct. 16, 2018,)*
*UPGRADE RULES do not appear to have been significantly altered from those used in recent years.*

*Cost to Upgrade Tickets is explained in the next post (HERE.)*

An *"upgrade" *is defined by WDW as *adding *one or more days to any base ticket,
and/or adding one or both of the other options, Park Hopper or Park Hopper PLUS ("Water Park Fun & More" options) to an existing ticket.
Or, upgrading a standard ticket to an Annual Pass (AP) is other popular option.
Basically, an upgrade is a change to a ticket that requires an additional payment.
"If it costs MORE... its an "upgrade."

A ticket (including still active "Non-expiring tickets) cannot be upgraded if it is past the maximum number of days that the original ticket can be used.
That info is reproduced below-

*Expiration of Tickets:*
For most guests (non-Florida residents) once a ticket has started being used,
all MYW ticket entitlements, including Water Parks and other options, will be valid for a specific number of days starting on the day you specify as your first intended use any part of the ticket.
The order in which you choose to use the assets/options does not matter.
It does not matter if a ticket is first used at a Primary theme park or, if the first use is at one of the Secondary parks.

*Without* a corresponding WDW Resort stay:
1-Day Ticket: Valid Only the date selected by the guest.
2-Day Ticket: Valid on any 2 days within 4 days beginning on the start date.
3-Day Ticket: Valid on any 3 days within 5 days beginning on the start date.
4-Day Ticket: Valid on any 4 days within 7 days beginning on the start date.
5-Day Ticket: Valid on any 5 days within 8 days beginning on the start date.
6-Day Ticket: Valid on any 6 days within 9 days beginning on the start date.
7-Day Ticket: Valid on any 7 days within 10 days beginning on the start date.
8-Day Ticket: Valid on any 8 days within 12 days beginning on the start date.
9-Day Ticket: Valid on any 9 days within 13 days beginning on the start date.
10-Day Ticket: Valid on any 10 days within 14 days beginning on the start date.

(Certain exceptions for Florida residents.)


*The basic rule for the cost of upgrading *a ticket is to
subtract the cost of the ticket that you HAVE from the cost of the ticket that you WANT.
That difference in cost is how much the upgrade will cost (plus 6.5% tax on that difference amount.)

A ticket can be upgraded while at WDW: 
*Before* the guest uses that ticket to enter a park *-or-
After* that ticket has been used to enter a park (or parks) 
*No later than* close-of-business on the same day that the last asset of the ticket has been used.

The object of a WDW ticket upgrade is to make it as though the ticket to which a guest upgrades had been the ticket originally purchased by the guest.
So, upgrading a ticket after a guest has used it to enter the parks on, say, three days,
the upgraded ticket would be "back-dated" by three days (in this case) but the credit
allowed for the original ticket in the upgrade transaction would still be at full value.

A ticket can be upgraded more than once, if needed,
even during the time the guest is using the ticket's assets, with no restrictions,
except for the maximum number of days allowed per ticket
and the "14 days from first use rule."

Note that in order to qualify as an "upgrade" the transaction requires a payment (not a refund,)
and can only be done on a one-to-one basis.
*Guests cannot combine the value of more than one ticket.*
In other words, if you own two different tickets (say, a 3-day ticket -and- a 1-day ticket,)
you could not add the value of both tickets to end up with a single new ticket of four or more days.

*Where to do the Upgrade*
An upgrade can be done at any WDW theme park or water park ticket window or Guest Relations, or at the Disney Springs Guest Relations office.

The Concierge staff at WDW resorts can do many standard ticket upgrade transactions,
but they cannot do any transactions regarding Annual Passes.

*Upgrading BEFORE arriving at WDW.*
•If you bought tickets as part of a WDW Resort package, you can usually call WDW and have your package tickets upgraded before you arrive.

In many cases, it may be possible to upgrade a stand-alone ticket (one NOT purchased as part of a WDW resort package.)

*If you use up all of your entitlements on a ticket,* the LATEST that you can do any sort of upgrade or modification
is before close-of-business on the day that you use that ticket's last asset.
This means that if you had (as example) a four day ticket and your fourth day of use was a Friday,
from Saturday onward you cannot do any upgrade, even though it is within the 14 day period.
Note this does not apply to Florida Resident Tickets, in which case the Guest name is preprinted on the ticket...
and they may add days after the last entitlement is used
as long as they have a photo ID that matches the name preprinted on the ticket.

Note that you can add major theme park days and/or the "Park Hopper PLUS" (formerly called "Water Parks Fun & More") option
to any ticket even after all of the original major theme park days have been used,
provided it meets the requirements of the previous paragraph.
You can not exceed the maximum of ten days of total major theme park entitlements.
-----------------------------------

*Cost to Upgrade Tickets is explained in the next post (HERE.)*

======================================

*Upgrading to an Annual Pass (AP)*
An upgrade to any level of Annual Pass follows basically the same rules as any other upgrade of MYW tickets.
You cannot combine the value of more than one ticket in order to upgrade to a singe new ticket or AP.

The notable exception to this is if you have both a MYW ticket and a used water park ticket,
these can be combined, along with additional money, for upgrading to a Platinum Plus AP.

If the current value of the ticket from which you want to upgrade is higher than the full price of the AP,
"officially," you would not be able to do an upgrade.
(If an exception is made, "officially," you will not receive a refund of the difference price.)

Any upgrade must be done at WDW at a location with access to the Automated Ticketing System (ATS).
Basically this is any park (including water park) ticket window or Guest Relations location,
or at the Disney Springs Guest Relations ("Welcome Center.")
The Concierge staff at the resorts are not able to handle any type of AP transaction.

*If you are an Annual Passholder*
and you are renewing your AP within the renewal window (up to 60 days before or 30 days after your AP anniversary date)
you may upgrade a MYW ticket to the Pass using the renewal rate.
I suggest that if you want to use the value of a new, unused WDW ticket to help pay
for an AP _renewal_ that you go to a full service Guest Relations (the Welcome Center at Disney Springs would be a good choice.)
All other upgrade rules apply, except the expiration date will be one year from the expiration date of the original AP.

*If upgrading from a MYW ticket,* and the MYW ticket has been partially (or fully) used,
the expiration date of the new AP will be set to one year from the date of first use of the original MYW ticket being upgraded.
If the MYW ticket has not been used, the expiration date will be one year from the date of the AP upgrade.

NOTE:
When upgrading to Annual Pass,
if the Guest's original ticket included Water Park Fun & More Option, *and any part of that option was used*,
then the Guest may only upgrade to the Platinum Plus AP or Premier AP.

If none of the WPF&M options were used prior to upgrading,
then the guest may choose the kind of AP (Platinum, Platinum Plus, or Premier AP)
to which the guest will be upgrading.

If the guest purchased the *Memory Maker photo service*, in some cases, it is possible that the Memory Maker purchase cost can be refunded -or- deducted from the cost of purchasing, or upgrading to, an AP (since APs now _include_ the Memory Maker photo service.)

When *parking at a theme park*, if the guest has paid for parking and wants to purchase, or upgrade to, an AP that day,
if the guest takes the parking receipt to the booth where the AP transaction takes place, the parking cost can be refunded -or- deducted from the cost of purchasing, or upgrading to, an AP (since APs _include_ free Theme Park parking.)

*A Florida Resident *who is upgrading a 3-day or 4-day ticket may do the upgrade any time within six months of the date of first use of the original ticket.
The Florida Resident will also have the option of a Weekday Select Pass or Seasonal Pass, as well as an AP, PAP or DPP.
Note that the Florida Resident six month rules do *not *apply if upgrading to any Annual Pass using the Monthly Payment Plan.
If the Florida Resident intends to use the Monthly Payment Plan, the upgrade may only be done within 14 days of first use.

*The UK 14-day and 21-day Ultimate Tickets* may be upgraded to Platinum or Platinum Plus Annual Passes.
The ATS system will give a current value in US$ which is considered the base for upgrading.
*Note: *If any of the minor park entries have been used, the upgrade may only be to the Platinum Plus Annual Pass.
If none of the WPF&M options were used prior to upgrading,
the guest may choose the kind of AP (Platinum or Platinum Plus Annual Pass) to which their ticket will be upgraded.


----------



## Robo

*Cost to Upgrade Tickets*:
Updated: Feb. 11, 2020

There are* multiple ticket upgrade pricing levels:

NOTE: The date on which you BOUGHT a ticket from an authorized ticket reseller is not necessarily the date on which the ticket was "minted" (created) by Disney.*
(The resellers sell from "old stock" tickets until they need to order "new stock" tickets.)
So, it is quite possible that if you bought tickets from a reseller/discounter a short time after a WDW ticket price increase, the tickets you have will be from the previous year's stock.
*That doesn't matter if you use the tickets as-is, but if you intend to upgrade, it can mean 
a higher price to do so.*

• Remember that *Florida taxes* (6.5%) will be added to any tickets purchased,
(it's a Florida law) so when figuring the upgrade cost it is best to make sure that
you compute using cost of the _original_ ticket WITH TAX included,
and the cost the ticket to which you are _upgrading_ WITH TAX included.
That will give you the total price of the upgrade WITH TAX included.
-------------------------------------------------------------

Ticket bought from an Authorized Reseller/Discounter:
-or-
Ticket bought as part of a WDW Resort Package:
-or-
Ticket bought at a Disney Store:
*A __* Created BEFORE Feb.12, 2017 - *(2016) *Prices *HERE.
B __* Created BETWEEN Feb.12, 2017 & Feb.11,2018 *(2017) *Prices *HERE.
C __ *Created BETWEEN Feb.11, 2018 & Oct.16,2018. *(Early 2018) *Price list *HERE.
D __ *Created BETWEEN Oct.16, 2018 and March 12, 2019. *(Late 2018) *(Price list unavailable.)
*E __ *Created ON and AFTER March 12, 2019. *(2019) *Price list *HERE.
F __ *Created ON and AFTER Feb. 11, 2020. *(2020) *Price list *HERE.*
_________________________________________

*A __________*
Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2016 *Price list *HERE**.*
Subtract that 2016 price from the *current* full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT.
*Current *Price list *HERE.*
*Pay that difference price for the upgrade.

B __________*
Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2017 *Price list *HERE**.*
Subtract that 2017 price from the *current* full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT.
*Current *Price list *HERE.*
*Pay that difference price for the upgrade.

C __________*
Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *early* *2018 *Price list *HERE.*
Subtract that early 2018 price from the *current *full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT.
*Current *Price list *HERE.*
*Pay that difference price for the upgrade.

E __________*
Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the* 2019* *Price list HERE.*
Subtract that 2019 price from the current full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT.
*Current *Price list *HERE.*
*Pay that difference price for the upgrade.

F __________*
Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the* 2019* *Price list HERE.*
Subtract that 2020 price from the current full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT.
*Current *Price list *HERE.*
*Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*


__________________________________________

*No price-bridging is done on a ticket bought directly from Disney:*
On-line Order from Disney site.
Phone Order from Disney Phone Cast Member.
In-person at a WDW ticket booth, etc.

--------------------------------------------------------------
*The latest Ticket price increase: Tuesday, Feb. 11, 2020.*

The previous Ticket price increase: Tuesday, March 12, 2019.

*"2020" CURRENT Prices* can be found on the *WDW ticket page* *HERE.*

--Current 2020 tickets' expiration date: First use must be on or before
--Current tickets generally will be purchased and priced based to the specific date(s)
of use chosen by the guest.

*"2019" Prices* *(March 12, 2019 thru Feb. 10, 2020) *on an archived Allears page  *HERE.*
--2019 tickets' expiration date: First use must be on or before

*"2018" Feb-Oct Prices* on an archived Allears page *HERE.*
--2018 tickets' expiration date: First use must be on or before December 31, 2019.

*"2017" Prices (Feb. 12, 2017 thru Feb. 10, 2018)* on an archived Allears page *HERE.*
--2017 tickets' expiration date: First use must be on or before December 31, 2018.

*"2016" Prices (Feb. 28, 2016 thru Feb. 11, 2017) *on an archived Allears page *HERE.*
--2016 (and earlier) tickets' do not have a mandated expiration date.

*The significance of the FIVE discrete price-level dates above figure into the 
"upgrade value" of tickets issued in relation to those dates.*

For the transaction of a ticket upgrade: a ticketing CM can manually raise the price of a guest's ticket that was purchased at a discount (or purchased before a WDW price increase) up to the current (that day) on-line/phone-order price of that same kind of ticket.
This procedure is often called "Price Bridging" on these boards.
Price bridging allows guests to upgrade a ticket and still "keep the savings" that they got when they bought a discounted ticket.
___

*Even with the major change in WDW ticketing on Oct. 16, 2018,*
*UPGRADE RULES do not appear to have been significantly altered from those used in recent years.*

*Price bridging*

Price-bridging is a process used for dealing with "discounted tickets" because a guest has paid less for those tickets than the Disney price on the date that the guest bought them.
(That's why what YOU paid for the discounted tickets does not enter into the upgrade transaction.)
The price that the guest paid is "bridged" up to the price that Disney charged at the time the discounted ticket was minted (created) by Disney and sold to the authorized ticket discounter.
Then, that Disney price (at that time) is subtracted from the current Disney price.
And, the guest will pay that amount for the upgrade.

*•Price bridging* is done for upgrading tickets purchased from authorized WDW ticket resellers (discounters.)
*•Price bridging* is done for upgrading tickets purchased at any retail Disney Store.
*•Price bridging* is done for upgrading tickets purchased as part of a WDW Resort package (room -and- tickets.)
The DATE that a WDW resort package (room and tickets) was first booked by the guest can determine the price that it will cost to upgrade the tickets that were purchased with that package.
Whether the value of those tickets will LOOK to be "bridged" or not will not be so apparent as it is when upgrading
a discounted ticket bought from an authorized third party reseller.
The reason is that guests cannot SEE what actual amount was actually paid for the tickets
when a guest books a resort "room & tickets" package.
The amount paid for the tickets will be LESS than the "Disney price" on that same date,
but if and when the package ticket is upgraded, the price would be bridged up to the Disney price on the same date that the resort package was booked.
___
*•Price bridging* is *NOT* done for tickets purchased "directly from Disney," as in:
On-line Order from Disney site.
Phone Order from Disney Phone Cast Member.
In-person at a WDW ticket booth, etc.
___

*The best way that a guest is sure to get the correct price when upgrading a ticket
that qualifies the the "price bridge" is first "do the math" and KNOW exactly how much the ticket upgrade should cost BEFORE going to the booth to get the upgrade.

Current Ticket PRICES* can also be found on the *WDW website HERE.*

If the ticket CM offers an unexpected (incorrect) upgrade price, the guest can nicely ask the CM to "check again, please, as the price should be lower on these kind of tickets."
If that doesn't net the correct price, nicely ask to speak with a ticket supervisor.
If that doesn't net the correct price, nicely decline the upgrade, i.e., "I've decided not to do this."
Then, the guest can go to another ticket/Guest Relations booth (at a different park or other WDW ticketing location) and/or try the upgrade at a different time of day.

There is no "best location/worst location" to get a correct ticket upgrade transaction, as the skill-level, training-level, experience-level of any CMs at any particular location can change with the date, the time, and any other scheduling situation.
"Luck-of-the-draw" is fully in play, here.

-----------------------------------------------
*The cost of Upgrading to an Annual Pass (AP) 
follows the same rules as upgrading to regular park tickets.*

Which discounted ticket to buy for use in an Upgrade to Annual Pass:
Don't worry about the LENGTH of the discounted ticket _intended for upgrade_.
You want to do the math to see which of the tickets offer the best SAVINGS over the full on-line/phone-order price.

That way, when you do the upgrade the price-bridge will allow you to "keep the savings"
while getting to buy the AP.

The other side of this is that if the advance-purchased intended-for-upgrade discount ticket is the only ticket that you have in your MDE account, you will only be able to advance-book FP+ for the number of days on your ticket, even if your trip will be longer than that.

Thank you to @dismedvc for suggestions on this post.


----------



## Robo

*Ordering Tickets*

With the advent of MyDisneyExperience (MDX) and MagicBands, it is often unnecessary for tickets to be physically sent to guests.
When ordering a ticket, if the guest receives a "ticket number," "validation number," or "confirmation number" from the ticket seller (including Disney) the guest can simply put that number into her/his MDE account, and the ticket can be accessed via a guest's MagicBand(s.)

But, there are times when a guest will choose to buy tickets from Disney and have them physically delivered via the mail.

Disney can send various kinds of tickets and documents via the mail.

Examining the design of and reading what is printed on a ticket
can reveal what procedure a guest needs to do in order to use the ticket at WDW.

*First, check the background color of the barcode on the ticket document sent.*

If the color background behind the barcode is BLUE and the instructions say "Proceed to park entrance," a guest can go directly to a park's entrance touch-points with
that ticket, along with a legal photo ID.
A CM can scan that ticket and check the guest's ID.
At that time, the guest will be issued the actual usable RFID plastic ticket by the touchpoint CM.
(There MIGHT be a delay in entering the park using this method. You might be holding up others from entering behind you if it is a busy entrance time. If you want to avoid that possibility, you COULD take your ticket document to any ticket booth or Guest Relations and get your actual usable RFID plastic ticket BEFORE you go to a park entrance.)

On the other hand, if the guest has been sent a ticket document that has a YELLOW background behind the barcode, and the instructions say to, "Go to a ticket window..."
The guest needs to take that document, along with a legal photo ID,  to any ticket window or Guest Relations outside any park, or at TTC, or at Disney Springs.
At that time, the guest will be issued the actual usable RFID plastic ticket.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Discounted WDW Tickets*

Below are listed some popular, reliable links for *info *and/or *tickets*:

OfficialTicketCenter.com
kgstickets.com (Kissimmee Guest Services)
MapleLeafTickets.com
OrlandoFunTickets.com
BoardwalkTicketing.com
ParkSavers.com
And, AAA travel offices can often be a discount tickets source.

(There are others, but these will be some good sources.)

Click *HERE* to view and use the TouringPlans.com "Discount Ticket Search."

You should ABSOLUTELY check each of these yourself to see which happens to
have the best deal, as the specials can change at any time.

• Remember that *Florida taxes* (6.5%) will be added to any tickets purchased, 
(it's a Florida law) so be sure to check if taxes are included in the price shown.

• Also, *shipping fees* may or may not be included in the price, 
so consider that cost, as well.


----------



## Robo

*Age Categories for Tickets, Resorts and Dining*

Disney has *three* age categories used for *TICKETS.*
Disney has *four* age categories used for* RESORTS.*

*TICKETS:
Infant:* guest less than three years old.
*Child:* a guest aged 3 years thru 9 years.
*Adult: *a guest 10 years or older.
*
RESORTS:
Infant: *guest less than three years old.
*Child: *a guest aged 3 years thru 9 years.
*Junior: *a guest aged 10 years thru 17 years.
*Adult: *a guest 18 years or older.
-------------------

An *Infant *is allowed entry into any of the parks without a ticket.

A *Child *must have a ticket for park entry.
Normally a child's ticket will either state "child" or "Age 3 - 9" on it.

*Adults *must have an adult ticket for park entry.
Normally these tickets will say either "Adult" or "Age 10+" on them.
Finger scans are required for all adult tickets.

*Dining* in restaurants, a child will pay a reduced price at buffet or AYCE,
and generally, will order from a special menu at menu service restaurants.
The price for any Age 3-9 AP is the same as for the equivalent Age 10+ AP.
In restaurants that are buffet or all you can eat (AYCE) an infant can have her/his own plate and beverage at no charge.
In menu service restaurants, as well as counter service,
if items are ordered specifically for the infant they must be paid for.
If eating from parent's plate, there is no charge.

*"Aging Out" of a category*
Disney does not penalize children for growing older.
If you have a partially-used child's ticket, and the child is now 10 or older, go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations (along with the child) and the CM will exchange the child's ticket for an adult ticket with the same remaining entitlements at no charge.

The child for which this is being done must be present at the ticket window when the "upgrade" is being done.
The age difference must be "reasonable."
For example, if the child appears to still be a pre-teen, and the ticket is two or more years old they should be no problem.
However, if the child appears to be 16 and the ticket is only a year old this "upgrade" will not be done.
This applies whether the ticket is MYW or pre-MYW.
However, if the ticket has never been used,
the ticket may only be upgraded to a ticket with at least the same entitlements
and the guest must pay the difference.

If an infant turns three years old *during *a trip,
or a child turns ten years old *during *a trip,
the infant/child is still considered to be in the younger category for the length of the trip.
This applies whether the family is staying on or off property.
It does not apply to local residents who commute (unless they are staying on property.)

There is no need to carry a birth certificate to try to prove a child's age.
Disney does not ask for "proof" of a child's age.
Disney just asks that a parent be honest about a child's age.


----------



## Robo

*Future Post *-9


----------



## Robo

*Using a specific ticket in your MDX account.
(Setting the PRIORITY of multiple tickets.)
SAVING a NEW ticket in your MDX account for future use.*

Many times a guest may have more than one valid ticket in her/his MDX account.

It can be very important to designate WHICH ticket will be used the next time(s) that guest
goes into a WDW park.

One way to do this is to make a stop at any Guest Relations outside any park (including Epcot's International Gateway) or at Downtown Disney's Guest Relations (called "The Welcome Center.")
Have the Guest Relations CM set the "*priority*" to the highest level of the ticket that you wish to use next at a park gate.
If that ticket has multiple assets (entries) on it,
it will stay set at the highest priority until its assets have all been used.
Some WDW Resort Concierge CMs can do this. 
Stop be the Concierge desk and ask.
(If the CM there seems uncomfortable with the procedure, nicely decline the request
and head to a Guest Relations outside any park or visit the "Welcome Center" at Disney Springs.)
*
If you have a NEW (never been used) ticket that you wish to SAVE:*
an easier way to accomplish this (with no need to make a trip to Guest Relations)
is to create a "fake name" profile in your MDX account and transfer that new, unused ticket to under that "fake" profile.
Since that "person" will not be going into a park, that ticket will never be used.

In the future, when you are ready to use (or upgrade) that saved ticket,
you can transfer it to yourself (or anyone else in or connected to your MDX account.)
You can even use that saved ticket's value toward renewing an (or buying a new) AP.


----------



## Robo

*Future Post *-11


----------



## Maistre Gracey

The Florida resident Silver Pass does include parking, as do all the resident annual passes.
Just passing along the info...
(Actually no clue about the water park pass). 

MG


----------



## Robo

Maistre Gracey said:


> The Florida resident Silver Pass does include parking, as do all the resident annual passes.
> Just passing along the info...
> (Actually no clue about the water park pass).
> 
> MG



Fixed.
(If you're referring to a WP AP, the Water Parks have free parking, already.)

Thanks!


----------



## DavidNYC

I think the names on the FL passes are out of date.  They're now Gold, Silver, Weekday Select.  With Gold having fewer blackouts and photopass.  Silver is pretty close to the old seasonal.


----------



## Robo

DavidNYC said:


> I think the names on the FL passes are out of date.  They're now Gold, Silver, Weekday Select.  With Gold having fewer blackouts and photopass.  Silver is pretty close to the old seasonal.



OK. Thanks.
I'm working on them.


----------



## Accident

good luck on this thread!  it was sorely missed and great to see a new one coming back.


----------



## Robo

Accident said:


> good luck on this thread!  it was sorely missed and great to see a new one coming back.



Thank you.
A very broad topic that is hard to fully cover.
I'm starting with some basics and, with help, we'll see how it progresses.


----------



## linzbear

Robo said:


> OK. Thanks.
> I'm working on them.



Gold pass is the only one available to DVC as well. (So DVC gets the 6 AP choices plus 1)


----------



## lovethattink

Once again,  thanks so much for all your work on another very valuable thread!


----------



## china mom

Thank you for this information and if this is the wrong place to ask this, I apologize.

As an AP holder, do I get any discount when purchasing MYW tickets for others in my group?


----------



## Robo

china mom said:


> As an AP holder, do I get any discount when purchasing MYW tickets for others in my group?



Sorry, but no discounts on MYW tickets.


----------



## Accident

china mom said:


> As an AP holder, do I get any discount when purchasing MYW tickets for others in my group?





Robo said:


> Sorry, but no discounts on MYW tickets.



There are sometimes tickets that are discounted for AP holders to get for others but generally they are very restrictive and 1 day only tickets when available.


----------



## Accident

@Robo

had a chance to review, wanted to send over some points that might be worth adding.

Post 2:
I'm 95% sure disney quest is part of platinum plus passes.  

Tiw also offers free resort valet when dining at table service at the resort.

Some people are confused that WP&M entitlement can be used the same day as a theme park entitlement without park hoppers.

Upgrade post:
Memory Maker and receipt for parking can be applied towards the purchase of an AP or upgrade of a ticket to an AP.

Tickets can only be bridged once.   (mostly for non-expiring tickets, if you bridged them in the past but still have unused days, you cannot get current gate value and the ticket will remain the last bridged value).

1 day tickets if unused for over 1 year must be upgraded to current gate price before they are valid for admission if the ticket price has increased since purchase (you pay the difference).


----------



## KristinU

I see that there is an AP special offer for $45 for a one day waterpark pass.  Can these be bridged to Waterpark APs?


----------



## Robo

Accident said:


> @Robo
> 
> had a chance to review, wanted to send over some points that might be worth adding.
> 
> Post 2:
> 1. I'm 95% sure disney quest is part of platinum plus passes.
> 
> 2. Tiw also offers free resort valet when dining at table service at the resort.
> 
> 3. Some people are confused that WP&M entitlement can be used the same day as a theme park entitlement without park hoppers.
> 
> Upgrade post:
> 4. Memory Maker and receipt for parking can be applied towards the purchase of an AP or upgrade of a ticket to an AP.
> 
> 5. Tickets can only be bridged once.   (mostly for non-expiring tickets, if you bridged them in the past but still have unused days, you cannot get current gate value and the ticket will remain the last bridged value).
> 
> 6. 1 day tickets if unused for over 1 year must be upgraded to current gate price before they are valid for admission if the ticket price has increased since purchase (you pay the difference).



Thanks for the notes!

1. I have it on good authority that is not _automatically_ the case.
2. Added.
3. Added.
4. Added.

5. You are correct about the one-time-only "price bridge."
(I'm still working on the wording of how to explain the process of price bridging.)
But, the example you list here is moot, since even non-expiring tickets cannot be upgraded or modified  later than 14 days from first use.

6. Added.


----------



## Robo

KristinU said:


> I see that there is an AP special offer for $45 for a one day waterpark pass.  Can these be bridged to Waterpark APs?



They can be UPGRADED to Water Park APs.

But, if the WP ticket is purchased _directly from Disney_ (in-person, on-line, over the phone) then no price-bridging will be done.


----------



## KristinU

Robo said:


> They can be UPGRADED to Water Park APs.
> 
> But, if the WP ticket is purchased _directly from Disney_ (in-person, on-line, over the phone) then no price-bridging will be done.



Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## Accident

Accident said:


> 4. Tiw also offers free resort valet when dining at table service at the resort.






Robo said:


> 4. Added.



_TiW card holders are allowed free valet parking at WDW resorts if they have dining reservations there._

You actually need to dine there.   The way it works is you pay for valet when you pick up your car.   If you have a TiW card and a receipt from the table service there is no charge.   It's also all day, I commonly go to a resort for dinner, valet the car, get dinner then head off to the theme park..     (yes I eat a contemporary and poly a lot ).


----------



## Robo

Accident said:


> _TiW card holders are allowed free valet parking at WDW resorts if they have dining reservations there._
> 
> You actually need to dine there.   The way it works is you pay for valet when you pick up your car.   If you have a TiW card and a receipt from the table service there is no charge.   It's also all day, I commonly go to a resort for dinner, valet the car, get dinner then head off to the theme park..     (yes I eat a contemporary and poly a lot ).



OK.


----------



## cruiser21

If you buy MYW tickets with water parks can those be upgraded to water park passes. I'm asking because we're going to WDW in May and on a cruise in September. It would be nice to spend a couple of days at a resort and visit the water parks in September.


----------



## Robo

cruiser21 said:


> If you buy MYW tickets with water parks can those be upgraded to water park passes. I'm asking because we're going to WDW in May and on a cruise in September. It would be nice to spend a couple of days at a resort and visit the water parks in September.



Sorry, but no.

Likely your better buy would be to purchase MYW tickets without the WP option, and then just buy separate WP APs ($115 each) and use them for both trips.


----------



## cruiser21

Robo said:


> Sorry, but no.
> 
> Likely your better buy would be to purchase MYW tickets without the WP option, and then just buy separate WP APs ($115 each) and use them for both trips.


Thanks. Than was my plan, but I thought I'd ask anyway.


----------



## peabody58

Thank you so much for this detailed thread.  I was going to post a question regarding my No-Expire + (WP&M), but found the answer here.  So yes, I can use my NE+ WP&M for entry into ESPN Wide World of Sports.  Hope to catch a Cheerleader competition in the future plans.  Just hope the gate entry also includes any events in progress.


----------



## Callie

We are buying 1 day tickets when we get down to Disney. Can we purchase them at SSR or do we need to go to Downtown Disney?


----------



## Accident

Callie said:


> We are buying 1 day tickets when we get down to Disney. Can we purchase them at SSR or do we need to go to Downtown Disney?



You don't want them ahead of time so you can get fastpasses 60 days early?      SSR might be able to sell you them but the resort is huge, you may never go near the front desk without going very out of your way.    I would just stop at the ticket window on the way into the park.   If you happen to be taking a disney bus to MK, stop at guest relations as the ticket booth is not near the bus stop.


----------



## Callie

Accident said:


> You don't want them ahead of time so you can get fastpasses 60 days early?      SSR might be able to sell you them but the resort is huge, you may never go near the front desk without going very out of your way.    I would just stop at the ticket window on the way into the park.   If you happen to be taking a disney bus to MK, stop at guest relations as the ticket booth is not near the bus stop.



It's complicated. We still have old non-expiring tickets linked to our magic bands so I was able to make FP's that way. We used Target Giftcards that we got for 10% off to buy Disney one's. We are taking the magical express, so I figured we might just stop into the front desk when they drop us off to buy the tickets, and if not, we have the DDP and were planning on eating at Downtown Disney that day too.


----------



## Accident

Callie said:


> It's complicated. We still have old non-expiring tickets linked to our magic bands so I was able to make FP's that way. We used Target Giftcards that we got for 10% off to buy Disney one's. We are taking the magical express, so I figured we might just stop into the front desk when they drop us off to buy the tickets, and if not, we have the DDP and were planning on eating at Downtown Disney that day too.



In that case, just stop in the worst that will happen is they say no and then you'll hit guest relations at springs while your there instead.  worst case, you just get it on the way into the park when you finally get there.


----------



## Santa

I have 2 MYW 5 day tickets purchased in 2010 that have never been used. 
Can these be upgraded to park hoppers?
Do I need to get Magic Bands for these MYW tickets?

I have also looked through the common abbreviations thread and cannot figure out what "MDE" stands for, anyone know?

I cannot believe how much spontaneity Disney has taken away since 2005. Seems one needs to fill their day for months with planning for every moment from where to stay, where & when to dine, transportation & rides (fast pass).


----------



## Robo

Santa said:


> I have 2 MYW 5 day tickets purchased in 2010 that have never been used.
> 1. Can these be upgraded to park hoppers?
> 2. Do I need to get Magic Bands for these MYW tickets?
> 
> 3. I have also looked through the common abbreviations thread and cannot figure out what "MDE" stands for, anyone know?
> 
> 4. I cannot believe how much spontaneity Disney has taken away since 2005.
> 5. Seems one needs to fill their day for months with planning for every moment from where to stay, where & when to dine, transportation & rides (fast pass).



1. Yes. (The cost would depend on how and from whom you bought the tickets.)
2. Nope.
3. My Disney Experience-The master file for your trips for FastPass+, WDW resorts,
Meal reservations, tickets, MemoryMaker/Photopass, MagicBands, and more. Click *HERE*.
4. I tend to agree.
5. Well, far from "every moment," but a lot of things can be pre-arranged...
and if you don't pre-arrange, you may miss out on some.
It's really a function of just too many guests and not enough options/facilities.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Okay...couple of questions..



Robo said:


> A *Disney Platinum Pass *is valid for unlimited entries during regular park hours for the four primary theme parks.
> There are no block-out dates.
> An AP is automatically considered to be a Park Hopper.
> It includes *free parking *at the four primary theme parks.
> *It includes PhotoPass downloads*.



It's been a while since we had AP's but this has me confused...so the APS include all photopass downloads but does that include ride photos and videos or are those only included if you purchase the memeory maker package extra?






Robo said:


> *Tables in Wonderland *Dining Discount Card (TiW) is available for purchase to owners of either AP.
> TiW offers a 20% discount on many WDW restaurant meals, including beverages.
> TiW card holders are allowed free valet parking at WDW resorts if they
> show their TiW card and that day's dining receipt from that resort.
> More TiW details *HERE*.




Okay follow me here...we currently have tickets we are going to upgrade to APs after we arrive (at the park after we have entered to take advantage of price bridging) in May. The current AP benefits offer 20% off four of our 8 table service restaurants and 10% off at the other 4. Additionally, the current AP benefits offer 20% off of two quick service locations we plan on hitting. So, for our may trip we would just use our AP discount for dining and still receive 20% off at 4 table service (Spirit of Aloha, Coral Reef, Cape Map and Tiffins), two quick service (Commissary and Backlot Express) and 10% off the other 4 table service locations (CRT, Boma, Sci Fi & Marrekesh)

We have another trip next January and my thought is to wait until that trip to purchase the TiW so I could use those benefits through January 2019. I'm basically thinking I would get better value out of one trip with AP benefits, one trip with AP and TiW discounts then after my APs expire I can use the TiW discount until Jan 2019.

Does that make any sense and sound logical?


----------



## BobH

Robo said:


> If you purchased a MYW ticket, as long as the ticket has not been used to enter any park gate,
> it is considered "unused" and remains valid forever.
> In addition to being held by the guest for future use, an "unused" ticket can be given or sold to anyone.



I am going to OKW for Thanksgiving with children and grandchildren (big group). We will be buying a lot of tickets (8) and getting them before the next price increase (Feb.?) should save a lot. However, you never know when someone may have to cancel their trip and before we put down a lot of money I want to know if the unused tickets can be used on a future trip.  Before I found the above post about MYW tickets having no expiration date I had called Disney to see what the expiration date on unused tickets actually is. The Disney CM told me that unused "non-discounted" MYW tickets would not expire, but when I inquired what "non-discounted" actually meant I did not get a clear answer. I explained to her that I often buy tickets through AAA, and needed to know if this would be considered a discounted ticket and therefore expire at some point. I did not feel comfortable with her answer. She did not say tickets bought from resellers would be recognized. AAA gives a small discount over Disney prices. Does anyone know if I have to buy directly from Disney to be sure the tickets won't expire? Thanks.


----------



## siskaren

Unused tickets never expire. It doesn't matter where you buy them from; they're still Disney tickets.


----------



## Robo

LSUfan4444 said:


> so the APS include all photopass downloads but does that include ride photos and videos or are those only included if you purchase the memeory maker package extra?



AFAIK, you get all the pics and videos with the AP.



LSUfan4444 said:


> Okay follow me here...we currently have tickets
> 1. we are going to upgrade to APs after we arrive
> 2. (at the park after we have entered to take advantage of price bridging) in May.
> 3. The current AP benefits offer 20% off four of our 8 table service restaurants and 10% off at the other 4. Additionally, the current AP benefits offer 20% off of two quick service locations we plan on hitting. So, for our may trip we would just use our AP discount for dining and still receive 20% off at 4 table service (Spirit of Aloha, Coral Reef, Cape Map and Tiffins), two quick service (Commissary and Backlot Express) and 10% off the other 4 table service locations (CRT, Boma, Sci Fi & Marrekesh)
> 4. We have another trip next January and my thought is to wait until that trip to purchase the TiW so I could use those benefits through January 2019. I'm basically thinking I would get better value out of one trip with AP benefits, one trip with AP and TiW discounts then after my APs expire I can use the TiW discount until Jan 2019.



1. Sounds good.
2. There is no need to use the tickets before you upgrade.
But, it won't HURT if you do use the tickets before you upgrade.
3. Sorry, but I can't help with dining plans or discount cards.
(We never use them. We lose money due to the high cost.) I only mention them in regard to APs.
4. Sounds logical. As always, do the math before you buy.


----------



## siskaren

LSUfan4444 said:


> It's been a while since we had AP's but this has me confused...so the APS include all photopass downloads but does that include ride photos and videos or are those only included if you purchase the memory maker package extra?



All means all - if ride photos and videos weren't included, it wouldn't be all.


----------



## Robo

siskaren said:


> All means all - if ride photos and videos weren't included, it wouldn't be all.



Sounds right.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Thanks...the interchanging of the words memory maker and photopass now get me a little confused I guess.


----------



## Robo

LSUfan4444 said:


> Thanks...the interchanging of the words memory maker and photopass now get me a little confused I guess.



I can see why.
*Disney* mixes them constantly.


----------



## BobH

Thanks to Siskaren & Robo for the answer on unexpired tickets. Disney not only mixes words but often confuses people. I could not understand why the CM had to say "non discounted" tickets never expire without giving a clear answer as to what that meant. I assume she was reading from a script. Disney not only mixes words but uses terms with no clear explanation as to the intent. Thank you again.


----------



## WendyMS

Hi Robo-thank you so much for your info & instruction over the years! You are very much appreciated!

Quick question:  On the one day passes, if I purchased a few RIGHT BEFORE they got "complicated" with seasons/dates/parks, etc.. and added the expiration dates--would those still be non-expiring? Or would they require paying the upcharge?


----------



## DVCCaiti

Love this post, I am always looking for information on what is included in the different types of tickets! 

Super helpful!


----------



## Robo

WendyMS said:


> Hi Robo-thank you so much for your info & instruction over the years! You are very much appreciated!
> 
> Quick question:  On the one day passes, if I purchased a few RIGHT BEFORE they got "complicated" with seasons/dates/parks, etc.. and added the expiration dates--would those still be non-expiring? Or would they require paying the upcharge?


You can still use them as-is for park admission.


----------



## Nole95

I have a quick ticket question.  Due to the WDW Half Marathon being canceled, DW received two complimentary one day park hopper passes.

This morning, I was able to go into my MDE account and assign one to me and one to her. No problems at all.

We plan on being in town again next year for WDW Marathon Weekend.   Our plan right now will probably be on going to AK (hopping on Thursday) and Epcot (post Marathon on Sunday).  When 2018 packages come available for booking, this means we would need to add another one day ticket to our package. So in my MDE account, we would each have a one day park hopper ticket, and a one day normal ticket. 

My question is that when we go to enter AK on that first day, how will the system know what ticket we want to use?  We want to be able to use the park hopper ticket that first day.

I also assume that since both tickets will be linked to my MDE account, that we will have no issues making FP+ reservations 60 days out for either ticket.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Nole95 said:


> My question is that when we go to enter AK on that first day, how will the system know what ticket we want to use?  We want to be able to use the park hopper ticket that first day.



Come to the ticket booths or Guest Relations outside DAK before you enter the park and ask the people sitting in the windows to prioritize whichever ticket you want to use on that day.


----------



## CoreyDisneyDad

In the past you were able to access your theme park tickets that were attached to a package reservation 3 days early to get in the parks. Is that still possible? Where do you go to activate the tickets?


----------



## hiroMYhero

CoreyDisneyDad said:


> In the past you were able to access your theme park tickets that were attached to a package reservation 3 days early to get in the parks. Is that still possible? Where do you go to activate the tickets?


You can now activate "package" tickets up to 10 days early. The activation can be done at Ticket Windows or Guest Relations.


----------



## adisneyaunt

THANK YOU for this thread. Awesome info and easy direct access. 
Too bad Disney can't be as Clear with the info, lol.


----------



## to be tink

Not sure if you guys will be able to answer this but if anyone can it would be you.   I purchased UT tickets for a family trip in August.  My oldest son won't know if he can go until probably last minute.  My question is, if I link his ticket to him through MDE and he doesn't go, can I then transfer his ticket for someone else?  We are staying on site and I would like to be able to make fastpass in advance but can't do that without everyone in my party having a valid ticket.


----------



## hiroMYhero

to be tink said:


> if I link his ticket to him through MDE and he doesn't go, can I then transfer his ticket for someone else?


Yes. A linked ticket that has yet to be used can be reassigned to anyone listed in your MDE. Alternatively, you can Edit and change your son's name to the person who will be using the tickets.


----------



## shannonstar

I feel stupid even asking this question, but here goes.  I want to purchase an AP for our trip this Thanksgiving.  It I don't activate it right away, when does the year timeline begin?  I have already purchased regular tickets for the rest of the family to avoid the anticipated price increase, but if my year starts ticking from date of purchase, I guess I need to wait.


----------



## siskaren

shannonstar said:


> I feel stupid even asking this question, but here goes.  I want to purchase an AP for our trip this Thanksgiving.  It I don't activate it right away, when does the year timeline begin?  I have already purchased regular tickets for the rest of the family to avoid the anticipated price increase, but if my year starts ticking from date of purchase, I guess I need to wait.



The year starts when you activate it.


----------



## to be tink

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. A linked ticket that has yet to be used can be reassigned to anyone listed in your MDE. Alternatively, you can Edit and change your son's name to the person who will be using the tickets.



Perfect, thank you!


----------



## tstidm1

I don't know if this would be relevant to this post, but I actually found out that you can buy Walt Disney World Tickets at US Disney Stores. They will sell only a minimum of three day passes, so you can't buy one or two day tickets at US Disney Stores. You will pay Florida Sales Tax on them, not your state's Sales tax. You can't buy them in a state without Sales Tax Disney Store and save 6.5%. Will not save you anything, but there may be use for this if it's a gift for someone and they want to pay cash instead of Credit for example.


----------



## MeggerasMa

Really dumb question:  Can you buy a 1 day park hopper?  Yes I've read the thread and associated links and still don't "get" whether you can hop or not if you are only spending one day at WDW.   Thanks for your tolerance. . .


----------



## tstidm1

MeggerasMa said:


> Really dumb question:  Can you buy a 1 day park hopper?  Yes I've read the thread and associated links and still don't "get" whether you can hop or not if you are only spending one day at WDW.   Thanks for your tolerance. . .



Yes, you can buy a One day hopper on WDW website. It's $164 before Florida Tax for the ticket.


----------



## MeggerasMa

Thank you!!


----------



## FrenchGirl

This might be a stupid question but say we want to spend 5 days in the parks but only want to spend 2 days doing the water parks. Can i buy WP&M tix for just two days and for the other 3 buy regular tix? Or is that much more expensive?


----------



## hiroMYhero

FrenchGirl said:


> This might be a stupid question but say we want to spend 5 days in the parks but only want to spend 2 days doing the water parks. Can i buy WP&M tix for just two days and for the other 3 buy regular tix? Or is that much more expensive?


You can buy a 3-day ticket with the Water Parks option. This allows you to go to the Water Parks for 3 days in addition to 3 park days.

Pricing for tickets with the Water Parks option:
https://www.mousesavers.com/regular-walt-disney-world-ticket-prices/#other


----------



## Deanadoug

We have a trip coming up for a sports competition my daughter will be involved in.  We will also be coming back in the fall.  My daughter is required to stay with her team and purchase a package that includes a four-day park hopper.  The rest of our family is staying in our dvc and have bought AP's.   Is there anyway to upgrade our daughter's hopper to an AP before we leave?  I keep getting conflicting answers.   It just seems like a waste of money to pay for a hopper and an AP for her but they would not allow us to buy a package without the ticket.  Anybody have any experience with this?


----------



## Robo

Deanadoug said:


> We have a trip coming up for a sports competition my daughter will be involved in.  We will also be coming back in the fall.  My daughter is required to stay with her team and purchase a package that includes a four-day park hopper.  The rest of our family is staying in our dvc and have bought AP's.   Is there anyway to upgrade our daughter's hopper to an AP before we leave?  I keep getting conflicting answers.   It just seems like a waste of money to pay for a hopper and an AP for her but they would not allow us to buy a package without the ticket.  Anybody have any experience with this?


If her ticket is NOT heavily discounted (vs a regular 4-day hopper) then it MIGHT be allowed to be upgraded.
If the ticket IS a very low price, it likely cannot be upgraded.
(I am going to guess that her ticket includes several admissions to ESPN Wide World of Sports, too.)


----------



## Deanadoug

Robo said:


> If her ticket is NOT heavily discounted (vs a regular 4-day hopper) then it MIGHT be allowed to be upgraded.
> If the ticket IS a very low price, it likely cannot be upgraded.
> (I am going to guess that her ticket includes several admissions to ESPN Wide World of Sports, too.)


Thanks. I have no idea what we are paying for the ticket.  It is all just one package price.  The package is from Disney and part of a resort stay. I guess I will try to upgrade, it can't hurt.  I just thought I would check here and see if anyone had any experience or tips for this situation.


----------



## BalooHoo

Accident said:


> 1 day tickets if unused for over 1 year must be upgraded to current gate price before they are valid for admission if the ticket price has increased since purchase (you pay the difference).



I'm not sure I understand this comment - does it mean that you can't even get into the park with 1 day tickets unused for over a year unless you pay more to get up to the current gate price, or does it mean that if you want to upgrade from a 1 day ticket unused for over a year you can not benefit from price bridging because you will have to pay the difference to get up to the current gate price before you can upgrade?

Before seeing this comment, I thought that I understood when price bridging is available.  Now I'm not sure, and I'd really appreciate some help.  Maybe specifics will help me understand.  I have a 1 day base ticket purchased in 2010 directly from Disney as part of a resort package.  The way I understand the price bridging rules generally, I should get a credit for the current gate price if I am upgrading a ticket bought as part of a resort package.  But it's a one day ticket, so does that change the price bridging rules?

Let's say in April 2017 I want to use my 1 day base ticket originally bought in 2010 as part of a resort package to upgrade to a 2 day base ticket, which has a current cost of $215.13 including tax.  There are several possible options for the credit I will get for my 1 day base ticket:


No credit until I pay enough to get my 2010 1-day ticket up to the April 2017 price of a 1-day base ticket?
Credit only for the 2010 price of a 1-day base ticket in effect when I bought the package? 

Credit for the current 1-day base ticket price of $121.41 (using peak pricing)?

Credit for the current 1-day base ticket price of $108.63 (using regular pricing, even though peak pricing is in effect on the day I upgrade)?

Any other possibilities?

I also have a related question:  What if I upgrade at Guest Relations inside MK after using the 2010 1-day base ticket to enter MK?  Will I get credit for the higher 1-day MK ticket price instead of the 1-day price for a ticket to the other parks?

I'm sorry if this is hard to understand, and I'd be happy to clarify if needed.  Thanks for all of this great information!


----------



## Accident

BalooHoo said:


> I'm not sure I understand this comment - does it mean that you can't even get into the park with 1 day tickets unused for over a year unless you pay more to get up to the current gate price, or does it mean that if you want to upgrade from a 1 day ticket unused for over a year you can not benefit from price bridging because you will have to pay the difference to get up to the current gate price before you can upgrade?
> 
> Before seeing this comment, I thought that I understood when price bridging is available.  Now I'm not sure, and I'd really appreciate some help.  Maybe specifics will help me understand.  I have a 1 day base ticket purchased in 2010 directly from Disney as part of a resort package.  The way I understand the price bridging rules generally, I should get a credit for the current gate price if I am upgrading a ticket bought as part of a resort package.  But it's a one day ticket, so does that change the price bridging rules?
> 
> Let's say in April 2017 I want to use my 1 day base ticket originally bought in 2010 as part of a resort package to upgrade to a 2 day base ticket, which has a current cost of $215.13 including tax.  There are several possible options for the credit I will get for my 1 day base ticket:
> 
> 
> No credit until I pay enough to get my 2010 1-day ticket up to the April 2017 price of a 1-day base ticket?
> Credit only for the 2010 price of a 1-day base ticket in effect when I bought the package?
> 
> Credit for the current 1-day base ticket price of $121.41 (using peak pricing)?
> 
> Credit for the current 1-day base ticket price of $108.63 (using regular pricing, even though peak pricing is in effect on the day I upgrade)?
> 
> Any other possibilities?
> 
> I also have a related question:  What if I upgrade at Guest Relations inside MK after using the 2010 1-day base ticket to enter MK?  Will I get credit for the higher 1-day MK ticket price instead of the 1-day price for a ticket to the other parks?
> 
> I'm sorry if this is hard to understand, and I'd be happy to clarify if needed.  Thanks for all of this great information!



This only applies to 1 day tickets purchased after the tiering system was announced for them in 2016.     You purchased in 2010 so your ticket is still valid for park admission on any day as I understand it.

I think it can be bridged for current gate price if you go to upgrade it.    I am also not sure what the value would be considered when it is bridged..   My best guess is it's that day's ticket price if you used it so if you go it on a value day it will be worth less than if you bridged it on a peak price day.    

The way the 1 day tickets work now is they hold their original price value and cannot be bridged.     You pick the day you are planning to use the ticket when you buy it and disney charges you the price for whatever tier that day is.    You can use it for entrance to the park for the same or lower tier for 365 days even if prices change.  after 365 days if the day your entering the park is higher cost then you originally paid, you must upgrade the ticket and pay the difference to use the ticket for park admission.    it's not a seasonal tier system as there is all 3 tiers in all different seasons.    There is some exceptions to this but those are special promotion tickets that have even more restrictions.   A recent example is there was a special price that AP holder could buy 1 day tickets for someone else but you had to buy it in person and it was only valid for the same day if you did't use it, that ticket became worthless as soon as the day ended.

I hope this helps, yes it's confusing.


----------



## BalooHoo

Accident said:


> This only applies to 1 day tickets purchased after the tiering system was announced for them in 2016. You purchased in 2010 so your ticket is still valid for park admission on any day as I understand it.
> 
> I think it can be bridged for current gate price if you go to upgrade it. I am also not sure what the value would be considered when it is bridged.. My best guess is it's that day's ticket price if you used it so if you go it on a value day it will be worth less than if you bridged it on a peak price day.



Thanks for the clarification.  So it sounds like the most likely scenario is that if I upgrade on a day on which peak pricing is in effect, I should probably get credit for the peak price (although not guaranteed).  I understand that the exact terms are a little up in the air, but I appreciate the confirmation that my 2010 1-day ticket should still be eligible for price bridging.


----------



## jedimaster1978

We just purchased the promotional 4-Park magic ticket, price seemed too good!

2 adults, 1 child = $817

Does anyone have any idea how or if we can convert one of those days to a hopper?  Our kids are young and feel like it would be nice to do only a half day at animal kingdom and revisit another park the same day.


----------



## Tess

Quick Military Ticket question that I hope someone is able to answer.  Son and DIL will be purchasing their tickets on base.  They need 8 day hoppers but the agent on base is telling them to get two sets of 4 day hoppers.  Will I be able to link both sets of tickets at the same time so the 8 days are seamless for FP+?  I'm concerned that I will only be able to link the second set after the first set is used.  This Military Discount ticketing is totally foreign to me, but I have to admit--they get a great bargain.


----------



## Robo

Tess said:


> Quick Military Ticket question that I hope someone is able to answer.  Son and DIL will be purchasing their tickets on base.  They need 8 day hoppers but
> 1. the agent on base is telling them to get two sets of 4 day hoppers.
> 2.Will I be able to link both sets of tickets at the same time so the 8 days are seamless for FP+?
> 3. I'm concerned that I will only be able to link the second set after the first set is used.  This Military Discount ticketing is totally foreign to me, but I have to admit--they get a great bargain.


1. Yup
2. Yes
3. Nope. Guests can have any number of tickets in MDE.
FPs are not linked to specific tickets. There just needs to be enough "days" worth of tickets in MDE to cover the number of FP days.


----------



## Tess

Robo said:


> 1. Yup
> 2. Yes
> 3. Nope. Guests can have any number of tickets in MDE.
> FPs are not linked to specific tickets. There just needs to be enough "days" worth of tickets in MDE to cover the number of FP days.



Fabulous!  Thanks Robo!


----------



## LuvEeyore

I am planning a trip in June for 3 adults 2 of us will likely go back in the fall and early spring 2018. I was going to do a park hopper for Mom and am looking at getting an annual pass for the other two.  Should I get park hoppers for all three of us then upgrade the two once I get there so that  we can use the 60 day window for onsite guests for FP +?  
How does this work?


----------



## Robo

LuvEeyore said:


> I am planning a trip in June for 3 adults 2 of us will likely go back in the fall and early spring 2018. I was going to do a park hopper for Mom and am looking at getting an annual pass for the other two.
> 1. Should I get park hoppers for all three of us then upgrade the two once I get there so that  we can use the 60 day window for onsite guests for FP +?
> 2. How does this work?



1. Yes.
2. Read the "Upgrading Tickets" section found in the listing of my first post in this Sticky thread. (Click *HERE*.)
After you upgrade, your pre-booked FP+ will still remain valid.
If you have further questions, post back.


----------



## shairpdrh

Thanks for a very helpful thread! Just checking on one thing I haven't seen answered here. I am planning to upgrade my unused park hopper ticket to a platinum AP on a resort only trip in January just in case there is a price increase soon. I planned to ask for an AP voucher and not activate until December. Will this work?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

jedimaster1978 said:


> We just purchased the promotional 4-Park magic ticket, price seemed too good!
> 
> 2 adults, 1 child = $817
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how or if we can convert one of those days to a hopper?  Our kids are young and feel like it would be nice to do only a half day at animal kingdom and revisit another park the same day.



You can't officially add PH to the 4 Park Magic ticket, no.

That said, the computer system has been allowing people to use two of their park days in the same calendar day on that specific ticket, but you couldn't re-visit a park from a different day. For example, Day 1 at MK - Day 2 at EC - Day 3 at DHS/DAK would work, but Day 1 at MK - Day 2 at EC - Day 3 at DAK/MK - Day 4 at DHS wouldn't. There was a recent system update that may or may not have fixed this, since it's not really supposed to be that way, but I don't know if it actually did.

I wouldn't count on being able to park hop with the 4 Park Magic ticket.



shairpdrh said:


> Thanks for a very helpful thread! Just checking on one thing I haven't seen answered here. I am planning to upgrade my unused park hopper ticket to a platinum AP on a resort only trip in January just in case there is a price increase soon. I planned to ask for an AP voucher and not activate until December. Will this work?



Use the word "certificate" instead of voucher. Vouchers are something else in Disney lingo.


----------



## Robo

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> 1. the computer system has been allowing people to use two of their park days in the same calendar day on that specific ticket... Day 3 at DHS/DAK would work...
> 2. There was a recent system update that may or may not have fixed this, since it's not really supposed to be that way, but I don't know if it actually did.
> 
> 2. I wouldn't count on being able to park hop with the 4 Park Magic ticket.



1. Two days ago, I witnessed a family who had been at MK that day, and tried to enter DAK with their "4 Park Magic tickets."
After multiple tries and getting the "blue Mickey" (refused) result, a lead CM was summoned and he explained that it was
"One park per day on that ticket, and that they could go back into MK that day, but not visit a second park."

2. Yes. Very much so.


----------



## jedimaster1978

Thank you for the very helpful information!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Good, sounds like they did fix the 4 Park Magic to work the way it was intended. Less confusion internally that way.


----------



## Sith

Hello. I recently made a room only reservation at Beach Club Villas for a trip in June. I will be purchasing our park hoppers separately through the WDW website no later than 60 days before the trip, so that we can take advantage of the 60 day fastpass+ reservations. Hotel reservations and ticket purchase will have both been made through WDW website, so will they already be linked in MDE? Will I be able to make fastpass+ selections as soon as I purchase, or will I need to wait until tickets are physically in my possession?


----------



## Robo

Sith said:


> Hotel reservations and ticket purchase will have both been made through WDW website,
> 1. so will they already be linked in MDE?
> 2. Will I be able to make fastpass+ selections as soon as I purchase,
> 3. or will I need to wait until tickets are physically in my possession?



1. Yes.
2. Yes. (As early as 7AM Eastern Time, 60 days before your check-in date)
3. Nope.

To check if your resort and tickets are linked to your MDE account, just open your account and see if they are there.


----------



## Sith

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes. (As early as 7AM Eastern Time, 60 days before your check-in date)
> 3. Nope.
> 
> To check if your resort and tickets are linked to your MDE account, just open your account and see if they are there.


Cool, that's what I was hoping. Thanks for the help, Robo!


----------



## MaryPoppinz

I have a RunDisney package through a TA with “3-Day Magic Your Way Tickets with Park Hopper Option + 1 Water Park Fun & More”.  I have a room only reservation for 2 nights before I check in to my package reservation.  Can I use my park tickets to get in to a park the day before I check in for my package?


----------



## Robo

MaryPoppinz said:


> I have a RunDisney package through a TA with “3-Day Magic Your Way Tickets with Park Hopper Option + 1 Water Park Fun & More”.  I have a room only reservation for 2 nights before I check in to my package reservation.  Can I use my park tickets to get in to a park the day before I check in for my package?



Unless the tickets have a "start date" on them (very rare) you can stop by any WDW Guest Relations and ask for your package tickets to be activated, up to 10 days prior to check-in date.


----------



## MaryPoppinz

Robo said:


> Unless the tickets have a "start date" on them (very rare) you can stop by any WDW Guest Relations and ask for your package tickets to be activated, up to 10 days prior to check-in date.



Thank you!  That's what I was hoping.


----------



## supersuperwendy

At the present time, entry to *Disney Quest* (DQ) at Disney Springs is included as one of the choices for entry with the WPF&M ticket.
This may change, as Disney Quest _might be_ slated for closure at some (as yet unknown) future date. 

Still the current situation Robo?  anyword on when this could change.  Would adding WPF&M for the first week of March have a decent chance of DisneyQuest?


----------



## Robo

supersuperwendy said:


> At the present time, entry to *Disney Quest* (DQ) at Disney Springs is included as one of the choices for entry with the WPF&M ticket.
> This may change, as Disney Quest _might be_ slated for closure at some (as yet unknown) future date.
> 
> 1. Still the current situation Robo?
> 2. anyword on when this could change.
> 3. Would adding WPF&M for the first week of March have a decent chance of DisneyQuest?



1. Yes.
2. No word at all. Unlikely to change soon.
3. Yup. 
But, there's no need to add the WPF&M option until you are actually at WDW.
The upgrade costs the same as buying ahead of time.


----------



## Sparkyco

OK, just found this thread, great info! I want to make sure I have the correct information. 

We (Myself, DH, DS 16, DD14, DD12, and DM) are going to WDW in March and have 6 day park hopper passes. We have another vacation booked for December 9-16 of this year and are looking at 6-day PH for that trip as well. In addition, we have a large group of extended family joining us on the December trip.  We have already purchased our March passes for the 6 of us. I assume it is a better deal to go ahead and upgrade to the annual passes once we get down there in March. If we do so:

1. Will we get Memory Maker for both visits? 

2. If so, does the memory maker start right away, as soon as we upgrade?

3. Will it be a problem if the 6 of us have AP in Dec, while the rest of the family have Park Hoppers? Wasn't sure if everyone on the same reservation needs to have the same time?

4. If we upgrade and get Memory Maker free with AP, will that cover our whole family group in December, as long as we are linked on MDE?

5. We are staying CL at AKL in March. If we decide to upgrade, can we do so at concierge desk, or do we need to go to Guest Services?


----------



## Robo

Sparkyco said:


> OK, just found this thread, great info! I want to make sure I have the correct information.
> 
> We (Myself, DH, DS 16, DD14, DD12, and DM) are going to WDW in March and have 6 day park hopper passes. We have another vacation booked for December 9-16 of this year and are looking at 6-day PH for that trip as well. In addition, we have a large group of extended family joining us on the December trip.  We have already purchased our March passes for the 6 of us. I assume it is a better deal to go ahead and upgrade to the annual passes once we get down there in March. If we do so:
> 
> 1. Will we get Memory Maker for both visits?
> 
> 2. If so, does the memory maker start right away, as soon as we upgrade?
> 
> 3. Will it be a problem if the 6 of us have AP in Dec, while the rest of the family have Park Hoppers? Wasn't sure if everyone on the same reservation needs to have the same time?
> 
> 4. If we upgrade and get Memory Maker free with AP, will that cover our whole family group in December, as long as we are linked on MDE?
> 
> 5a. We are staying CL at AKL in March. If we decide to upgrade, can we do so at concierge desk,
> 5b. or do we need to go to Guest Services?



1. Yes.
2. It actually starts when you get the first photo taken. The photos will be in your files from the beginning.
Getting the AP will simply allow you to GET the photos without paying extra for them.
3. Once you ARRIVE at WDW, each guest can choose to upgrade his/her own ticket, at will,
independent of the others in the group.
4. Yup.
5a. No.
5b. Guest _Relations_. Or, any ticket booth.


----------



## beck00

We have MYW 5 day PH for our Mardi Gras trip, 2/25-3/1.  I plan to run the 2018 Princess Half, traveling 2/23-2/28 so plan to upgrade only my ticket to an AP while we visit this time.  If I upgrade it on our last day of 3/1, when will it expire in 2018?  3/1/2018 or 2/25/2018 (the first day of the ticket I'm upgrading).  

Also, my MIL in ready for me to purchase the Memory Maker now.  If I do that, will they refund or credit the difference towards the AP upgrade?  I have read some accounts they have for others, but am curious if this is something they won't do anymore.  

If I don't purchase Memory Maker, but then upgrade later in the trip to an AP, won't I have access to all the photos that were taken on the trip?


----------



## hiroMYhero

beck00 said:


> when will it expire in 2018? 3/1/2018 or 2/25/2018 (the first day of the ticket I'm upgrading).


It will expire on 2/25/2018 - at the end of the day.

Because your AP is dated based on your first day of ticket usage, you should upgrade on the first day and Memory Maker is in effect for your trip. There's no reason to pre-purchase Memory Maker.


----------



## Robo

hiroMYhero said:


> It will expire on 2/25/2018.



Agreed.



beck00 said:


> If I don't purchase Memory Maker, but then upgrade later in the trip to an AP, won't I have access to all the photos that were taken on the trip?



You will always have access to all of the photos that Disney takes during your trip.
If you upgrade to AP, you just won't have to pay separately for them.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Robo said:


> Make that at the end of the day on 2/*25*/18.


Thanks! Will change my info!


----------



## beck00

Thanks hiro and Robo!  Now I'm rethinking the AP purchase...if I'll have to buy 2-3 day tix anyway for the 2018 trip.  We planned on visiting the parks for a few days after the race.  I just need to do a little research on past AP room discounts/ promo release dates to see if the AP would be worth it for the room discount and restaurant discounts before the race.  Regarding AP room discounts, can my room reservation with an AP discount run past my AP expiration date?  If my AP expires 2/25/18, can I use an AP room discount for a room 2/23-2/28?  Or would I no longer be eligible for the room discount past 2/25??  



Robo said:


> Agreed.
> You will always have access to all of the photos that Disney takes during your trip.
> If you upgrade to AP, you just won't have to pay separately for them.



I thought so...thank you for the reassurance.


----------



## Tanooki

Hi! This is a repeat question as we never got a clear answer and my trip is coming up! 
We bought our canadian tickets at CAA and I'm wondering if we'll be able to upgrade them to AP while being bridged. I know Robo told me before that these should be bridged since they are sold by an external vendor but there is no actual testimony from someone who was able to do this. So anyone (robo? Ravenclaw?) can confirm that these can be bridged? 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Robo

Tanooki said:


> Hi! This is a repeat question as we never got a clear answer and my trip is coming up!
> We bought our canadian tickets at CAA and I'm wondering if we'll be able to upgrade them to AP while being bridged. I know Robo told me before that these should be bridged since they are sold by an external vendor but there is no actual testimony from someone who was able to do this. So anyone (robo? Ravenclaw?) can confirm that these can be bridged?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!



Exactly what assets are on the ticket, and what did you pay for the ticket?


----------



## Tanooki

Robo said:


> Exactly what assets are on the ticket, and what did you pay for the ticket?


It's a 6-day myw ticket (no add-on) and I paid 283.56$ for it (well, CAA converted it into CAN funds before charging me so I actually paid around 373$ CAN ).


----------



## riddlemethis

I bought a 6-day ticket for our upcoming trip. For the first day or two it will be heavy crowds- Will I have to upgrade the tickets? I bought them on undercovertourist's site.


----------



## Robo

riddlemethis said:


> I bought a 6-day ticket for our upcoming trip. For the first day or two it will be heavy crowds- Will I have to upgrade the tickets?



No.

6-day tickets cost the same whether you visit at a "busy" time or a "slow" time.


----------



## Robo

Tanooki said:


> It's a 6-day myw ticket (no add-on) and I paid 283.56$ for it (well, CAA converted it into CAN funds before charging me so I actually paid around 373$ CAN ).



If your USD price was 283.56, including sales tax, then your price saving was about 25% lower than Disney gate price.
That is an outstanding bargain price!

That said, you can almost surely upgrade and get the price "bridged" to the current gate price for the purpose of the upgrade transaction.

The kind of tickets which CANNOT be "price bridged" are tickets that are given away free by Disney for "guest recovery" issues (problems guests had in the parks,) and certain tickets given away by Disney to be used as prizes in charitable auctions, raffles and other situations.
Those tickets have no actual "monetary value," so they don't figure into the price of an upgrade transaction.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tanooki said:


> It's a 6-day myw ticket (no add-on) and I paid 283.56$ for it (well, CAA converted it into CAN funds before charging me so I actually paid around 373$ CAN ).


Here's  a thread post from the Canadian forum regarding upgrading the Discounted Tickets to an AP:
Canadian Residents 25% off tickets on WDW site - Upgrading Post


----------



## Robo

hiroMYhero said:


> Here's  a thread post from the Canadian forum regarding upgrading the Discounted Tickets to an AP:
> Canadian Residents 25% off tickets on WDW site - Upgrading Post



I didn't read every single post, but didn't find anyone who had upgraded to AP.
(I found QUESTIONS about upgrading to AP.)

Regardless, I did read that one guest had successfully upgraded to Park Hopper and didn't say a word
about needing to pay an up charge (in addition to the actual cost of the hopper option.)


----------



## Robo

Nothing beats fun at WDW!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Robo said:


> I didn't read every single post, but didn't find anyone who had upgraded to AP.
> (I found QUESTIONS about upgrading to AP.)
> 
> Regardless, I did read that one guest had successfully upgraded to Park Hopper and didn't say a word
> about needing to pay an up charge (in addition to the actual cost of the hopper option.)


That was the specific link for Post #276. Anyway, Post #276 does have the info for AP upgrade using the Canadian Tickets.


----------



## Robo

hiroMYhero said:


> That was the specific link for Post #276. Anyway, Post #276 does have the info for AP upgrade using the Canadian Tickets.



Got it.



me_minnie_me said:


> Hi All,
> I just returned from WDW on November 20th - so I have some answers to the Canadian Discounted tickets.
> I personally purchased the tickets via WDW website.  The tickets were automatically linked to my MDE account and I was able to make FastPass selection right away since I was staying on site and it was less than 60 days out.
> I was able to upgrade the tickets to an annual pass.  This was done at the ticket booth at the International Gateway at Epcot.  When I showed the print out (voucher), passport and credit card that used to initially purchase the ticket - the cast member did not seem too concern???  She was going to give me a separate admission ticket (the plastic card) but then I showed her that I had magic band that was nixed.  *Upgrading to the annual pass was easy - but they did not bridged the price.*
> If there is anything else I can answer - please ask away!



*Now, we need to know if this was a mistake by the CM or actual "policy."*


----------



## Tanooki

hiroMYhero said:


> That was the specific link for Post #276. Anyway, Post #276 does have the info for AP upgrade using the Canadian Tickets.



I'm familiar with this forum but in the specific message you're referring to, the person bought a package from wdw so there wouldn't be any bridging anyway. My situation is a little different since I bought the canadian tickets from a reseller and not directly from Disney. I've been waiting to read/hear about someone being able to upgrade with bridging but there doesn't seem to be a case. I guess I'll have to wait and try...


----------



## Robo

Tanooki said:


> I'm familiar with this forum but in the specific message you're referring to, the person bought a package from wdw so there wouldn't be any bridging anyway. My situation is a little different since I bought the canadian tickets from a reseller and not directly from Disney. I've been waiting to read/hear about someone being able to upgrade with bridging but there doesn't seem to be a case. I guess I'll have to wait and try...



It is a bit vague as to if the tickets were stand-alone (which WON'T be bridged) or tickets that were purchased as part of a WDW Resort Package (which CAN be bridged.)
Lots of complexities in these ticket situations.


----------



## Tanooki

Robo said:


> It is a bit vague as to if the tickets were stand-alone (which WON'T be bridged) or tickets that were purchased as part of a WDW Resort Package (which CAN be bridged.)
> Lots of complexities in these ticket situations.



Agreed! 
Thanks for your replies 
I'll need to wait until I'm actually there to get an answer (and even then, I might get different answers from different people ) but it's ok.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I have a question about booking a room with the AP discount BEFORE you have the AP:

We are staying at the Contemporary and would like to upgrade 6 day PH from UT to APs. Should we head to the MK GS before we try and check in? I assume we need the AP before checking in to secure the discount.
Should we skip online check in to avoid confusion? Does it matter? 

Thanks and sorry if it's been covered. I tried searching


----------



## Robo

SaintsManiac said:


> I have a question about booking a room with the AP discount BEFORE you have the AP:
> 
> We are staying at the Contemporary and would like to upgrade 6 day PH from UT to APs. Should we head to the MK GS before we try and check in? I assume we need the AP before checking in to secure the discount.
> Should we skip online check in to avoid confusion? Does it matter?
> 
> Thanks and sorry if it's been covered. I tried searching



You do NOT need to HAVE an AP certificate or an active AP to book or to check into an AP discounted room.

If you use on-line check-in, you may never have to "show" an active AP at the resort, as your MDE files will contain the the info as to when you buy/activate your AP.

Simply nothing to worry about.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Robo said:


> You do NOT need to HAVE an AP certificate or an active AP to book or to check into an AP discounted room.
> 
> If you use on-line check-in, you may never have to "show" an active AP at the resort, as your MDE files will contain the the info as to when you buy/activate your AP.
> 
> Simply nothing to worry about.




Thanks, Robo!


----------



## blemon

Just read and didn't see this answered.

Can you upgrade a ticket to a park hopper on that day?
For example, we want to go for 3 days in May. One day MK, One day Epcot, 3rd day Epcot and maybe go back to MK. We won't know until we're there and maybe not even until noon or 1 on that day.

Would it be possible then to pay the extra at the park?


----------



## erionm

blemon said:


> Just read and didn't see this answered.
> 
> Can you upgrade a ticket to a park hopper on that day?
> For example, we want to go for 3 days in May. One day MK, One day Epcot, 3rd day Epcot and maybe go back to MK. We won't know until we're there and maybe not even until noon or 1 on that day.
> 
> Would it be possible then to pay the extra at the park?


Yes.  But the price will be the same regardless of how many days are left on the ticket.


----------



## Robo

blemon said:


> Just read and didn't see this answered.
> 
> Can you upgrade a ticket to a park hopper on that day?



The rules of how, where and when of Upgrading are in the original posts of this Sticky under  "Upgrading Tickets."

Click *HERE* to be taken to that info.


----------



## sb74

I've seen some threads from last year indicating that a price increase took place in February, and that increases in prior years have also taken place during this month.

Assuming the same happens again in 2017, how much advance notice does Disney typically provide (if any) before the increase goes into effect?


----------



## Robo

sb74 said:


> I've seen some threads from last year indicating that a price increase took place in February, and that increases in prior years have also taken place during this month.
> 
> Assuming the same happens again in 2017, how much advance notice does Disney typically provide (if any) before the increase goes into effect?



The "notice" (if you can call it that) is about two days in advance.
They announce the increase to their ticket CMs on a Friday, with the actual
price change going into effect on Sunday, two days later.

There is not a long history of the increases coming in any _particular_ month.
In the last 2-3 years, it has come in Feb.
It very well might come in Feb. again this year, but when you have been around these things for a long as I (and many others have been,) it would come as no surprise to see the increase come at some other time of year.

Stay tuned to this board.
It will "light up" if and when the increase info becomes known.


----------



## sb74

Understood, and thanks.  So regardless of whether the next price increase takes place in February or later this year, Disney will likely provide at least two days' notice, because they've never (in your recollection) implemented one without any advance notice whatsoever?


----------



## Robo

sb74 said:


> Understood, and thanks.  So regardless of whether the next price increase takes place in February or later this year, Disney will likely provide at least two days' notice, because they've never (in your recollection) implemented one without any advance notice whatsoever?



Correct.
They have to give their ticket employees the new info that they need to be able to sell tickets.

ALSO... It is valuable to know that even after a ticket increase has gone into effect, many of the ticket resellers (discounters) will still have a certain stock of tickets at the pre-increase price.
So, guests would generally have an opportunity to buy some of those tickets for awhile following a price increase.

Lastly, the increases, when they do come, are not usually "staggeringly high" in relation to the pre-increase price.


----------



## Fladis32

Please know that I'm a little confused going in.  Ok.  I have 4 day park hoppers as part of my whole stay/dining package.  I am considering upgrading them to AP.  Can I upgrade them at the hotel or do I have to go to Guest Services?  Also, how can I get my annual pass clock to start on the last day of our trip?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Fladis32 said:


> Please know that I'm a little confused going in.  Ok.  I have 4 day park hoppers as part of my whole stay/dining package.  I am considering upgrading them to AP.  Can I upgrade them at the hotel or do I have to go to Guest Services?  Also, how can I get my annual pass clock to start on the last day of our trip?



Resorts can't do annual pass transactions as far as I know.

If you upgrade a used ticket to an AP, the AP will start the first day you used the original ticket. There's no way around that other than hoping the CM who does the upgrade is bad at their job and gives you a year from the upgrade even though they aren't supposed to.


----------



## prmatz

Can I exchange my annual pass voucher for the actual pass at the resort (CBR)? Or do I need to do this at the park, or guest relations at Disney Springs?

Trying to figure out logistics of what is easiest/most convenient when arriving at the resort mid-afternoon, and having an 8:00 a.m.m dining reservation in the park the following morning.


----------



## Robo

> 1. Can I exchange my annual pass voucher for the actual pass at the resort (CBR)?
> 
> 2. Or do I need to do this at the park, or guest relations at Disney Springs?
> 
> Trying to figure out logistics of what is easiest/most convenient when arriving at the resort mid-afternoon, and
> 3. having an 8:00 a.m.m dining reservation in the park the following morning.





1. Nope.
2. Yes.
3. Guest Relations outside the parks opens 90 minutes before "regular" opening time.
    (or 30 min. before AM EMH opening time.)
So for a 9AM opening day, you can go to the GR window at about 7:30AM.

Otherwise, you can go to a park or DS on the afternoon or evening before
and do the activation then.
No need to go inside a park...
but you COULD do that as soon as you've activated the AP...
and just have a snack and/or "look around" a bit, just for fun.
(You have an AP, after all.)


----------



## LSUfan4444

I didn't even consider Ap price increases when we decided up upgrade to APs for our trip in May. 

We've already purchased 7 day hoppers (4 days + 3 free) and have them linked to MDX.

We paid $1236 (two adults and one child).

Cost through Disney now is $1297.

So if I am understanding correctly, if we upgrade after we've entered the park for the first time they will apply the current (WDW) cost of our tickets to the cost of the AP ($1297 rather then $1236) but if we upgrade before we enter (and before a price increase) then we just pay the difference between what we actually paid for the tix ($1236) and the actual cost of the APs, correct?

So, if the increase is more than $61 I would come out ahead upgrading before the price increase rather than waiting to bridge inside the park?


----------



## Robo

LSUfan4444 said:


> I didn't even consider Ap price increases when we decided up upgrade to APs for our trip in May.
> 
> We've already purchased 7 day hoppers (4 days + 3 free) and have them linked to MDX.
> 
> We paid $1236 (two adults and one child).
> Cost through Disney now is $1297.
> 
> So if I am understanding correctly,
> 1. if we upgrade after we've entered the park for the first time they will apply the current (WDW) cost of our tickets to the cost of the AP ($1297 rather then $1236)
> 2. but if we upgrade before we enter (and before a price increase) then we just pay the difference between what we actually paid for the tix ($1236) and the actual cost of the APs, correct?
> 
> 3. So, if the increase is more than $61 I would come out ahead upgrading before the price increase rather than waiting to bridge inside the park?



1. You do not need to wait to upgrade until after you have entered a park or used a ticket.
2. Nope. No difference.
(I know that info was widely posted on this board for years. Ignore it.)
*The DIFFERENCE comes in FROM WHOM  and HOW you purchased your tickets.*

A. If you purchased from an authorized ticket reseller (discounter,) -or- if you bought the tickets as part of a WDW Resort PACKAGE,  you WILL get the current gate price value for tickets purchased at a lower cost (after a price increase.)

B. If you purchased on-line or over the phone *DIRECTLY from WDW*, you will *NOT* get the current gate price value for tickets purchased at a lower cost (after a price increase.)


3. The only consideration is the currently  "unknown factor" of how much is the actual ticket price increase vs. the AP price increase.

We, as yet, don't know the what, when, if of any increase.


----------



## LSUfan4444

We purchased our tix from Undercover Tourist online. So there is no benefit to waiting to upgrade to APs then?


----------



## Robo

LSUfan4444 said:


> We purchased our tix from Undercover Tourist online. So there is no benefit to waiting to upgrade to APs then?



You WILL get the current gate value when you do the upgrade. (Assuming the CM knows what (s)he's doing.)
You, of course, must wait to do the upgrade until you are at WDW, but you don't need to go into a park before
you do the upgrade. (But you CAN, if you like.) Same price either way.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Ah...I got ya. The bridging just has to be done AT WDW.  That makes sense.

SO Basically I just need to see what gives me the better return. Upgrading before our trip (once I see what the AP increase is, if there is even one, etc) OR bridging once we get to WDW.

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

LSUfan4444 said:


> Ah...I got ya. The bridging just has to be done AT WDW.  That makes sense.
> 
> SO Basically I just need to see what gives me the better return. Upgrading before our trip (once I see what the AP increase is, if there is even one, etc) OR bridging once we get to WDW.
> 
> Thanks!



Close.
But, you don't have a choice.
You cannot upgrade a 'stand-alone' ticket (especially a reseller's ticket) except in-person at WDW.


----------



## Shandy1121

Quick question...I never usually buy tickets by themselves through Disney on line. This year's a little different. We are staying off property and I'm getting the Florida resident 3 day base park tickets for $139. They are mailing them to me in about 2 weeks. What will I be getting in the mail? Paper tickets? Plastic card tickets? Some sort of paper to get them at will call? Just not sure as I've never had them mailed to me and with me not staying in property I know it won't be the magic bands.


----------



## Robo

Shandy1121 said:


> What will I be getting in the mail?
> 1. Paper tickets?
> 2. Plastic card tickets?
> 3. Some sort of paper to get them at will call?
> 4. Just not sure as I've never had them mailed to me and with me not staying in property
> 5. I know it won't be the magic bands.


1. There are no longer any paper tickets issued at WDW.
2. If these are actual tickets, then yes. With built-in RFID tech, so they will work at the gates and for FP+.
3.& 4. I have no way of knowing what you actually ordered.

5. *But*, if you have older MB's, you can add these new ticket numbers to your current MDE account and 
you can use your older MBs at WDW, just like before.
Your older MBs, even if their internal batteries are dead (from being over 3 years old, or so)
will still work just fine at the park gates and for FP+.


----------



## cooperams

Not sure if this is the right place for this question:  planning on upgrading MYW tickets to AP upon arrival.  Can I still get AP room rates if I can't upgrade until I'm on property? Would it make a difference if I went to customer service at the parks to upgrade before checking into the resort, or is this impossible to do?


----------



## Robo

cooperams said:


> Not sure if this is the right place for this question:  planning on upgrading MYW tickets to AP upon arrival.  1. Can I still get AP room rates if I can't upgrade until I'm on property?
> 2. Would it make a difference if I went to customer service at the parks to upgrade before checking into the resort, or is this impossible to do?



1. There is no need to own or to even have ordered an AP in order to BOOK an AP Room.
2. No. (You can certainly do that, but there's no need.)

Since nearly everyone is now using "On-line Check-in" (and if not, why not?)
 your MDE files will show if and when you do get the AP, so there's little need (if any)
to actually "show" anyone at the resort that you bought an AP.
As long as you do so that trip, you'll be just fine.


----------



## cooperams

great! Thank you for the quick response!


----------



## SDSorority

Is it possible or impossible to do a ticket upgrade by calling Disney before our trip?  We have a 1-day ticket on our account and want to upgrade it to a Disney After Hours event ticket.  I know we wouldn't NEED to do this ahead of time since there are no fastpasses or anything that are needed, but we like to have things done in advance.


----------



## Robo

SDSorority said:


> Is it possible or impossible to do a ticket upgrade by calling Disney before our trip?  We have a 1-day ticket on our account and want to upgrade it to a Disney After Hours event ticket.  I know we wouldn't NEED to do this ahead of time since there are no fastpasses or anything that are needed, but we like to have things done in advance.



Is this a "stand-alone" ticket?
When, how, and from whom did you buy it?


----------



## SDSorority

Robo said:


> Is this a "stand-alone" ticket?
> When, how, and from whom did you buy it?



This is a stand alone ticket, a 1-day Value EP/AK/DHS ticket.  It was purchased by my brother-in-law from Disney's website with a credit card (and he can no longer use the ticket because my sister hurt her foot and they're no longer going), and he transferred it to my My Disney Experience account this afternoon.


----------



## Robo

SDSorority said:


> Is it possible or impossible to do a ticket upgrade by calling Disney before our trip?  We have a 1-day ticket on our account and want to upgrade it to a Disney After Hours event ticket.  I know we wouldn't NEED to do this ahead of time since there are no fastpasses or anything that are needed, but we like to have things done in advance.



You can call and ask.
Don't be surprised if the answer is no.


----------



## bdarling

My SIL and BIL are FL Residents and buying the 3 day pass.   They will stay with us at Bonnet Creek in our 3BR condo for those days.   Once they get their hard tickets, can I add them to my DME so I can book the FP for our group?   We want Safari and Soarin which will require FP, and offsite gives us a smaller window so we want to jump on it when it comes up.    My SIL is planning on texting me photos of the tickets so I have the right numbers - I hope that is the proper way to do it.


----------



## Robo

bdarling said:


> My SIL and BIL are FL Residents and buying the 3 day pass.   They will stay with us at Bonnet Creek in our 3BR condo for those days.
> 1. Once they get their hard tickets, can I add them to my DME so I can book the FP for our group?
> 2. We want Safari and Soarin which will require FP, and offsite gives us a smaller window so we want to jump on it when it comes up.
> 3. My SIL is planning on texting me photos of the tickets so I have the right numbers - I hope that is the proper way to do it.



1. Yes.
2. Well, not nearly as difficult as some. It shouldn't be too difficult.
Also, if you go at rope drop,  you can absolutely ride those w/o a FP.
3. That'll work.


----------



## bdarling

Thanks.   My DD and I also want to use some of their and DH's FP slots for extra coaster rides, but we'll see how that works out.  Everyone on my DME is much easier.


----------



## Minniedap

If I purchase the 4 day + 3 day free from UT, will it be just like a regular 7 day ticket so that I can add more days once I start my visit?


----------



## cooperams

Weighing out my options here, and I have two different questions: 

1) if I purchase a 10 day park hopper WITH WATERPARK from UT, can I upgrade to the NON-WATERPARK AP once I get to Disney?  
2) if I just purchase AP directly from Disney on their website, will I IMMEDIATELY (that day) have the info I need to link my tickets and start making fastpass reservations (if I'm within 60 days)? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Robo

cooperams said:


> Weighing out my options here, and I have two different questions:
> 
> 1) if I purchase a 10 day park hopper WITH WATERPARK from UT, can I upgrade to the NON-WATERPARK AP once I get to Disney?
> 2) if I just purchase AP directly from Disney on their website, will I IMMEDIATELY (that day) have the info I need to link my tickets and start making fastpass reservations (if I'm within 60 days)?
> 
> Thanks!!



1) As long as you do not USE any of the WPF&M options before the upgrade. yes.
2) Yes.


----------



## Robo

Minniedap said:


> If I purchase the 4 day + 3 day free from UT, will it be just like a regular 7 day ticket so that I can add more days once I start my visit?



Yes.
Better still, it is not "like" a regular 7-day ticket, it IS a regular 7-day ticket.

There is no such ticket as a "4 day + 3 day free."
(It is just a marketing tool to describe it that way.)
This ticket is actually a 7-day MYW ticket, sold at the price of a 4-day MYW ticket.


----------



## Lyre61

Hi, we went to Orlando last year in August for a Holiday, unfortunately as soon as we landed we heard that my Mother in law has passed so we had to get on the next flight back to Ireland. Question is... we purchased Tickets here (in Ireland) which are Two days any park passes. It does say on them "First day of use must be on or before December 31st" is there any chance that we could use them or even upgrade to another ticket  used their value. We bought five sets so it was a fair bit of Money. Getting no joy from the vendor here.  Thanks


----------



## Robo

Lyre61 said:


> Hi, we went to Orlando last year in August for a Holiday, unfortunately as soon as we landed we heard that my Mother in law has passed so we had to get on the next flight back to Ireland. Question is... we purchased Tickets here (in Ireland) which are Two days any park passes. It does say on them "First day of use must be on or before December 31st" is there any chance that we could use them or even upgrade to another ticket  used their value. We bought five sets so it was a fair bit of Money. Getting no joy from the vendor here.  Thanks



Likely you can at least use their original value to help pay for new tickets.
Disney seldom makes guests just lose all of their ticket value, if never used.

I'd first contact the place where you bought the tickets.

(BTW, I'm stumped as to why you'd travel all that distance and only want to spend two days at WDW.)


----------



## Lyre61

Robo said:


> Likely you can at least use their original value to help pay for new tickets.
> Disney seldom makes guests just lose all of their ticket value, if never used.
> 
> I'd first contact the place where you bought the tickets.
> 
> (BTW, I'm stumped as to why you'd travel all that distance and only want to spend two days at WDW.)



Would be great if they would allow the value against new tickets. What do you suggest just call to Guest Services when we get there?

 The travel agent where we got the original tickets said they would ask the Disney agent here if there were any options for us, but to be honest after a lot of phone calls and emails I have just given up. We booked with a different company this time.

Why only two days, well the break was only for ten days and the family also wanted to do Universal and go shopping. The holiday was a present from my Mother in law to my youngest who had just turned 18. So we are going back to kind of fulfill her last wishes.
Besides we have been very lucky and this I think is around our 17th visit to Orlando, so two days @ WDW would have been great.

Thanks for the advice btw


----------



## Robo

Lyre61 said:


> Would be great if they would allow the value against new tickets. What do you suggest just call to Guest Services when we get there?



You should go to a Guest Relations in-person.
They are outside all of the parks and at Disney Springs.


----------



## Lyre61

Robo said:


> You should go to a Guest Relations in-person.
> They are outside all of the parks and at Disney Springs.


Will do, again thanks for the help and advice.


----------



## Robo

Lyre61 said:


> Will do, again thanks for the help and advice.



You're welcome.
Have a great trip, 
and please post back with the outcome of this situation.


----------



## kddlm

I had a bunch of no expiration tix that had the fun visits on them (i.e. 10 day no exp hopper with 10 fun visits).  Last yr I had the remaining visits put onto new cards to consolidate them (that being said I think I basically have water parks for life...LOL)!  Anyway...when I go onto MDE I see the ticket numbers listed matching the cards I physically have, but I have an extra card that is not matched to any of my family members and there is an extra ticket showing under my name, but the number does not match the physical ticket I have. Tried calling Disney ticketing, but am told they can't give usage over the phone, only by email which can take up to 14 days.  A friend of mine has gotten the info. over the phone not long ago.  Has anyone ever received remaining days left over the phone?


----------



## Robo

kddlm said:


> 1. Tried calling Disney ticketing, but am told they can't give usage over the phone, only by email which can take up to 14 days.  A friend of mine has gotten the info. over the phone not long ago.
> 2. Has anyone ever received remaining days left over the phone?



1. That is the "official rule."
2. Occasionally, that kind of thing has happened. 
It is the exception, and can depend on the luck-of-the-draw of whom you get on the phone.


----------



## nickynick

Any suggestion on were to buy a 10 day hopper pass for 2 adults and 2 children?


----------



## Robo

nickynick said:


> Any suggestion on were to buy a 10 day hopper pass for 2 adults and 2 children?


parksavers.com
undercovertourist.com
mapleleaftickets.com
AAA Travel
Many more.

Sometimes the best deal on multi-day tickets might be to find a special low price on, say, a 7-day ticket, and then upgrade it to a 10-day ticket at WDW.


----------



## Kaylamotroni12

Hi! 

I'm planning a vacation for October with my family, and I have 2 days left on a ticket from 2004 that was bought with the unexpiring option.  Will I be able to link this to fast passes? How will it work with the Magic Band and reservations?  Also, my mother didn't think to label them at the time, so we have three adult tickets that were all used by 3 different people at the same time.  I'm assuming they're still linked to fingerprints? Is there a way to find out whose ticket is whose in advance?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Kaylamotroni12 said:


> -I have 2 days left on a ticket from 2004 that was bought with the unexpiring option.
> 1. Will I be able to link this to fast passes?
> 2. How will it work with the Magic Band and reservations?  Also, my mother didn't think to label them at the time, so we have three adult tickets that were all used by 3 different people at the same time.
> 3. I'm assuming they're still linked to fingerprints?
> 4. Is there a way to find out whose ticket is whose in advance?



1. Unlikely that they can be linked until you are actually at WDW.
(However, you can TRY-
Call WDW Ticketing at (407) 566-4985 [option 5]
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat)

2. If they can't do it in advance, 
then after you arrive, Guest Relations should be able to link it 
to your MDE account so that you can use it by scanning your MB.
3. Nope, they are not.
4. You don't need to worry about that.


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

We have purchased 8 - day Park Hoppers with a bonus single admission to a Water Park or mini golf from a travel agency as part of a discount package for a 10 day trip in late August.  After planning our rough itinerary, we would like to have one more day added to accommodate an extra park day (due to the opening of Avatar and ROL attractions).  The TA does not have a 9 day ticket option at a discounted price.

Because this type ticket is not available for purchase through WDW, how would bridging work?  If we upgrade at the park to a 9 day PH, will we lose the bonus WP admission? Will we need to wait until after using our WP entry to add the day? Or will they bridge it at a PH w/ WP&M 8 to 9 day?  Very confused and we don't want to lose the bonus feature as we are planning a day at TL on day 7 of the trip.  Any help on this would be most appreciated!!


----------



## Robo

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> We have purchased 8 - day Park Hoppers with a bonus single admission to a Water Park or mini golf from a travel agency as part of a discount package for a 10 day trip in late August.  After planning our rough itinerary, we would like to have one more day added to accommodate an extra park day (due to the opening of Avatar and ROL attractions).  The TA does not have a 9 day ticket option at a discounted price.
> 
> 1. Because this type ticket is not available for purchase through WDW, how would bridging work?
> 2. If we upgrade at the park to a 9 day PH, will we lose the bonus WP admission?
> 3. Will we need to wait until after using our WP entry to add the day?
> 4. Or will they bridge it at a PH w/ WP&M 8 to 9 day?
> 5. Very confused and we don't want to lose the bonus feature as we are planning a day at TL on day 7 of the trip.  Any help on this would be most appreciated!!



1. Unknown.
2. I don't expect that to happen.
3. No. That doesn't affect anything.
4. Unknown.
5. Whatever happens price-wise, it would be very unusual to "lose a feature."

What MIGHT happen is that your ticket MIGHT not be price-bridged, and you MIGHT have to
pay the difference from what the ORIGINAL ticket reseller paid Disney for the ticket and the cost
of a new 9-day ticket.
(That number would be less than YOU paid for the ticket, so you'd be losing some money that you might have saved.)
My HOPE is that they will price-bridge and that you will only need to pay $10.65 per ticket for the extra day.

Please let us know what happens.


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

Does anyone have any insider info on if the "4 Park Magic Ticket" will be offered in the late summer/early fall? 

We're headed down the last week in Aug/beginning of Sept and this is the perfect ticket for that trip, however the current dates it is available end in April. It looks like you can only purchase this ticket until March, so I'm hopeful Disney will release something in it's place for the post-summer "slow" season. Just curious if any Dis-ers are "in the know." 

Thanks.


----------



## biochemgirl

LSUfan4444 said:


> Okay...couple of questions..
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while since we had AP's but this has me confused...so the APS include all photopass downloads but does that include ride photos and videos or are those only included if you purchase the memeory maker package extra?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay follow me here...we currently have tickets we are going to upgrade to APs after we arrive (at the park after we have entered to take advantage of price bridging) in May. The current AP benefits offer 20% off four of our 8 table service restaurants and 10% off at the other 4. Additionally, the current AP benefits offer 20% off of two quick service locations we plan on hitting. So, for our may trip we would just use our AP discount for dining and still receive 20% off at 4 table service (Spirit of Aloha, Coral Reef, Cape Map and Tiffins), two quick service (Commissary and Backlot Express) and 10% off the other 4 table service locations (CRT, Boma, Sci Fi & Marrekesh)
> 
> We have another trip next January and my thought is to wait until that trip to purchase the TiW so I could use those benefits through January 2019. I'm basically thinking I would get better value out of one trip with AP benefits, one trip with AP and TiW discounts then after my APs expire I can use the TiW discount until Jan 2019.
> 
> Does that make any sense and sound logical?


I'm hoping to do this in March. Can bridging to AP be done by phone before the trip? It would be a relief to have it done before leaving.


----------



## maryj11

I'm not sure where I read this but getting a hopper gives you access to transportation to and from to all 4 parks? 
Is this for any hopper purchased? I cant find the post where I read that but I wanted some more information on it.


----------



## Robo

maryj11 said:


> I'm not sure where I read this but getting a hopper gives you access to transportation to and from to all 4 parks?
> Is this for any hopper purchased? I cant find the post where I read that but I wanted some more information on it.



Transportation is open and free to absolutely anyone.
There is a new "inside-the-park to inside-the-park" bus service, but that is an extra fee service.
Click *HERE* for complete info about this extra-cost service.

Otherwise:
There is "direct" transportation between all the WDW theme parks.
The frequency of departure for each is *approximately* every 20 minutes, give or take, all day long.
Most routes are via Disney Buses.


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

maryj11 said:


> I'm not sure where I read this but getting a hopper gives you access to transportation to and from to all 4 parks?
> Is this for any hopper purchased? I cant find the post where I read that but I wanted some more information on it.



You can purchase an add on for $24 for 7 days to take buses from inside each park to inside the other parks. Otherwise, without paying, you can use regular Disney buses/boats/monorail to hop park to park. Purchasing the add-on saves time by not having to walk to the front of the park and wait for a bus, as well as not going through bag check again.


----------



## Robo

biochemgirl said:


> I'm hoping to do this in March. Can bridging to AP be done by phone before the trip? It would be a relief to have it done before leaving.



Nope.
It must be done in-person at any ticket window or Guest Relations.
Bring a legal photo ID for all guests 18 years and older.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

maryj11 said:


> I'm not sure where I read this but getting a hopper gives you access to transportation to and from to all 4 parks?
> Is this for any hopper purchased? I cant find the post where I read that but I wanted some more information on it.



All guests,  regardless of whether staking on shore or off,  or whatever tickets they have (our don't have - maybe they didn't but them yet)  can use disney transport from park to park, which is available from outside the front gate. 

There is also an add on option available to those with a park hopper ticket.  It is extra cost,  and transports you from inside one park to inside the other parks,  allowing you to bypass security and walking out the gate,  and back in at the other park.


----------



## ZephyrHawk

Sorry if this question has already been asked and answered.

I want to get a Gold AP, but because of black out dates during our trip, I have to wait until we're a couple days in to upgrade some other tickets.  I understand from other posts that, even if I don't buy Memory Maker with my original tickets (whatever they may be), any pictures I take - or that anyone linked to me  on MDE takes- will be uploaded somewhere for eventual download/purchase.  And when I upgrade to the AP, these will be transferred automatically to the Memory Maker that comes with it (stop me if I am wrong).  So, my question is, if I did choose to buy MM with starting tickets, for whatever reason, can I get the cost of MM applied to whatever I need to pay to ultimately upgrade to the APs?  Or is it a refund?  Or, in general, how is it handled?

Thanks guys!


----------



## randumb0

MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> Does anyone have any insider info on if the "4 Park Magic Ticket" will be offered in the late summer/early fall?
> 
> We're headed down the last week in Aug/beginning of Sept and this is the perfect ticket for that trip, however the current dates it is available end in April. It looks like you can only purchase this ticket until March, so I'm hopeful Disney will release something in it's place for the post-summer "slow" season. Just curious if any Dis-ers are "in the know."
> 
> Thanks.



Most likely no. This is typically only run during the spring


----------



## biochemgirl

Accident said:


> @Robo
> 
> had a chance to review, wanted to send over some points that might be worth adding.
> 
> Post 2:
> I'm 95% sure disney quest is part of platinum plus passes.
> 
> Tiw also offers free resort valet when dining at table service at the resort.
> 
> Some people are confused that WP&M entitlement can be used the same day as a theme park entitlement without park hoppers.
> 
> Upgrade post:
> Memory Maker and receipt for parking can be applied towards the purchase of an AP or upgrade of a ticket to an AP.
> 
> Tickets can only be bridged once.   (mostly for non-expiring tickets, if you bridged them in the past but still have unused days, you cannot get current gate value and the ticket will remain the last bridged value).
> 
> 1 day tickets if unused for over 1 year must be upgraded to current gate price before they are valid for admission if the ticket price has increased since purchase (you pay the difference).



Thank you! You're knowledge and willingness to share has been tremendously helpful  Here's one more question: 

I currently have 7 day park hoppers and pre-purchased Memory Maker in my MDE for our March trip.  It looks like upgrading to AP on our first day would be beneficial and help us take a second trip in August 2017. If I'd known I would be upgrading, I wouldn't have pre-purchased MM and that $149 will be helpful in bridging the cost of the upgrade.  What do I need to have with me when I go in to upgrade? Do I need anything printed out, like a receipt for MM or will they "see" everything I have in my account?


----------



## maryj11

Robo said:


> Transportation is open and free to absolutely anyone.
> There is a new "inside-the-park to inside-the-park" bus service, but that is an extra fee service.
> Click *HERE* for complete info about this extra-cost service.
> 
> Otherwise:
> There is "direct" transportation between all the WDW theme parks.
> The frequency of departure for each is *approximately* every 20 minutes, give or take, all day long.
> Most routes are via Disney Buses.
> 
> Here are the "park-to-park" Disney Transportation direct connections:
> 
> 
> 
> MK> Epcot = Monorail to TTC, Switch to 2nd Monorail to Epcot
> 
> MK> DHS = Direct Bus
> 
> MK> AK= Direct Bus
> 
> 
> 
> AK> DHS= Direct Bus
> 
> AK> Epcot= Direct Bus
> 
> AK> MK= Direct Bus
> 
> 
> 
> DHS> MK= Direct Bus
> 
> DHS> AK= Direct Bus
> 
> DHS> Epcot= Direct Bus (Epcot Front Gate) or Boat (Epcot Intl. Gateway)
> 
> ......Boats ("Friendships") make 3 interim stops at the Epcot area resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot > MK= Monorail to TTC, Switch to 2nd Monorail to MK
> 
> Epcot > AK= Direct Bus
> 
> Epcot> DHS= Direct Bus (Epcot Front Gate) or Boat (Epcot Intl. Gateway)
> 
> ......Boats ("Friendships") make 3 interim stops at the Epcot area resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> The buses have their destinations shown on them on illuminated signs.
> 
> The bus stops at the parks are also marked with signage.
> 
> 
> 
> *As a rule-of-thumb, allow 40-60 minutes to get from the gates of one park to the gates of another park. The actual on-the-road time is far less than that, but you need to factor in the amount of time that it might take to wait for the next bus to arrive and load.*


Thank you. I was referring to the inside the park bus service.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Ok, so I got the military salute tickets￼


I went to link them on the app.  I scanned the first one,  and it correctly identified it as salute with water park. 

I picked a person to link it to,  and it says confirming..... and then it stays stuck on that confirming screen with the moving circle.

Now what?


----------



## Robo

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Ok, so I got the military salute tickets￼
> 
> 
> I went to link them on the app.  I scanned the first one,  and it correctly identified it as salute with water park.
> 
> I picked a person to link it to,  and it says confirming..... and then it stays stuck on that confirming screen with the moving circle.
> 
> Now what?









Just keep trying.  

If still no joy...

Call WDW Ticketing at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat



.


----------



## GrandMum

I just found out that Disney has cancelled the black-out dates in April for the Military Salute tickets.  I'm so glad since I am going to be there for the Star Wars races.


----------



## Robo

biochemgirl said:


> Thank you! You're knowledge and willingness to share has been tremendously helpful  Here's one more question:
> 
> I currently have 7 day park hoppers and pre-purchased Memory Maker in my MDE for our March trip.  It looks like upgrading to AP on our first day would be beneficial and help us take a second trip in August 2017. If I'd known I would be upgrading, I wouldn't have pre-purchased MM and that $149 will be helpful in bridging the cost of the upgrade.  What do I need to have with me when I go in to upgrade? Do I need anything printed out, like a receipt for MM or will they "see" everything I have in my account?



If all of your ticket info and MM info is listed in your MDE account, that will be "seen" when you do the upgrade.
(It certainly can't _hurt_ to have a hard-copy backup of anything relating to your current tickets and MM.)


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

Robo said:


> 1. Unknown.
> 2. I don't expect that to happen.
> 3. No. That doesn't affect anything.
> 4. Unknown.
> 5. Whatever happens price-wise, it would be very unusual to "lose a feature."
> 
> What MIGHT happen is that your ticket MIGHT not be price-bridged, and you MIGHT have to
> pay the difference from what the ORIGINAL ticket reseller paid Disney for the ticket and the cost
> of a new 9-day ticket.
> (That number would be less than YOU paid for the ticket, so you'd be losing some money that you might have saved.)
> My HOPE is that they will price-bridge and that you will only need to pay $10.65 per ticket for the extra day.
> 
> Please let us know what happens.



Thank you so much. I will report back in August after adding the 9th day to our current discounted tickets.


----------



## mhartman09

Can you only get APs from Disney directly?  Trying to maximize savings/return on our tickets or APs using some of our rewards credit cards.  Was going to purchase 7 day park hopper (4 day + 3) from UT, then possibly upgrade at Disney to an AP.  

We've never considered APs before because we've only been to DW once, but when looking at the prices it makes sense this time around since we are planning two trips within 12 months of each other.  With APs we'd even be able to add in a third trip somewhere along the line.  I've been reading info on APs and noticed there is a promotion ending today for a 13 month AP instead of 12.  Trying to decide if it would be worth it for us to just go get the APs now instead of waiting to upgrade.

The promo ends today and with price increases looming, I'm hoping to decide something today.  I wanted to use my rewards card, which codes UT purchases as travel for extra points.  It does not code purchases direct from Disney as travel, so there would be less return on that purchase.  Just looking for some insight from the experts.


----------



## Robo

mhartman09 said:


> 1. Can you only get APs from Disney directly?  Trying to maximize savings/return on our tickets or APs using some of our rewards credit cards.
> 2. Was going to purchase 7 day park hopper (4 day + 3) from UT, then possibly upgrade at Disney to an AP.
> 
> 3.  Trying to decide if it would be worth it for us to just go get the APs now instead of waiting to upgrade.
> 
> The promo ends today and with price increases looming, I'm hoping to decide something today.  I wanted to use my rewards card, which codes UT purchases as travel for extra points.
> 4. It does not code purchases direct from Disney as travel, so there would be less return on that purchase.  Just looking for some insight from the experts.



1. A specific division of the Auto Club named "AAA South" also sells WDW APs.
2. That kind of thing will work.
3. As far as I know, you cannot PURCHASE a new AP and get that deal.
It is only for renewals of current APs. 
That info has been in flux during the promotion, and I've been trying to keep things straight.
(If this is incorrect, please correct me.)
4. If (IF) you can get the 13 month deal with a new AP purchase, you need to KNOW (in advance) if you will actually NEED that extra month at the end of the AP life.
Otherwise, there is no advantage to having that option.


----------



## mhartman09

Robo said:


> 1. A specific division of the Auto Club named "AAA South" also sells WDW APs.
> 2. That kind of thing will work.
> 3. As far as I know, you cannot PURCHASE a new AP and get that deal.
> It is only for renewals of current APs.
> That info has been in flux during the promotion, and I've been trying to keep things straight.
> (If this is incorrect, please correct me.)
> 4. If (IF) you can get the 13 month deal with a new AP purchase, you need to KNOW (in advance) if you will actually NEED that extra month at the end of the AP life.
> Otherwise, there is no advantage to having that option.



Thank you for the info. I read about the 13 month promo in a thread here on the Dis, but must have missed the part about it only being for renewals. I guess I'll just stick with my original plan to buy from UT and upgrade to the AP on the day we start our trip.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Heard ticket prices are going up tomorrow ?


----------



## Robo

patrickpiteo said:


> Heard ticket prices are going up tomorrow ?



A strong rumor is out there.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

What is happening with expiration dates for online purchases? It was mentioned in the dis news piece but not clarified?


----------



## Robo

eeyoreandtink said:


> What is happening with expiration dates for. Online purchases? It was mentioned in the disc news piece but not clarified?



If you mean the likely new rules that unused tickets will "expire..."

It means that you would not be able to USE tickets that had been held, unused, past their posted expiration date.

However, their VALUE (price you paid for them) would not be lost, IF you simply buy a NEW ticket (same or greater value.)
You'd get what you had first paid for the original (now-expired)  ticket in the process of buying the new ticket.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Robo said:


> If you mean the likely new rules that unused tickets will "expire..."
> 
> It means that you would not be able to USE tickets that had been held, unused, past their posted expiration date.
> 
> However, their VALUE (price you paid for them) would not be lost, IF you simply buy a NEW ticket (same or greater value.)
> You'd get what you had first paid for the original (now-expired)  ticket in the process of buying the new ticket.


Any idea how long tickets can be held before they expire?


----------



## Robo

eeyoreandtink said:


> Any idea how long tickets can be held before they expire?



If the current ticket that we KNOW of (the MK one-day ticket) is any indicator,
it will be at least 6-12 months.

It COULD be a longer time, too.

We'll find out soon. Stay tuned.


(Regardless, if you buy a multi-day ticket from an authorized reseller TODAY, it will not have an expiration date.)


----------



## monica31671

I have friends that won 4 1-Day park hoppers. They would like to use them as part of a package. Is this possible?


----------



## Robo

monica31671 said:


> I have friends that won 4 1-Day park hopper They would like to use them as part of a package. Is this possible?



There's often no reason to need to make stand-alone tickets "part of a package."

However, in the case of "must buy X-day tickets to get 'free' dining" (and similar,)
tickets must be purchased AS PART OF the resort package in order to get the 'free' dining.
The award tickets can't be used for that.

And, when the guests with the award tickets are ready to use them,
it would be wise to ask the question here about the best way to actually utilize them at WDW.
Otherwise, some substantial money could be wasted.


----------



## cooperams

If I know that I am going to upgrade UT tickets to APs upon arrival, I SHOULDN't pre-purchase memory maker because it is included with the AP, correct?? BUT...will the memory maker that comes with upgraded AP tickets be immediately activated, or are they subject to the 3 day wait period.  I'd hate to miss out on pictures of our first three days...
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nahanni

Robo said:


> (Regardless, if you buy a multi-day ticket TODAY, it will not have an expiration date.)



Just went to WDW site and it states tickets will expire 12/31/2017. There is a discussion on Canada board that says this message was posted early and the new rule will apply starting tomorrow (with the ticket price increase). Not sure if I should buy today.


----------



## Robo

Nahanni said:


> Just went to WDW site and it states tickets will expire 12/31/2017. There is a discussion on Canada board that says this message was posted early and the new rule will apply starting tomorrow (with the ticket price increase). Not sure if I should buy today.



It sounds like a moot point on the DISNEY site.
But, you should be fine buying from any of the authorized RESELLERS.

Undercovertourist.com
ParkSaver.com
MapleLeafTickets.com
OfficialTicketCenter.com

Many more.


----------



## Nahanni

Robo said:


> It sounds like a moot point on the DISNEY site.
> But, you should be fine buying from any of the authorized RESELLERS.
> 
> undercovertourist.com
> ParkSaver.com
> mapleleaftickets.com
> 
> Many more.



Agreed. Canadians buying direct because of the current promo (much better than any reseller discount).  Oh well guess we'll just go with it.  Thanks.


----------



## buyerbrad

Website IS currently showing the expiry date...

View attachment 219736


----------



## Robo

buyerbrad said:


> Website IS currently showing the expiry date...



Yup.

Things have been flying fast, but this info has been a part of the discussion for the last hour, or so.

What is also part of the discussion is that if a guest were to buy tickets on hand from an authorized RESELLER today, this tickets would not have the expiration date.


----------



## Bravesfan

Just wanted to be sure.   if I buy the 4-dayPH with 3 extra days from UT for later use, I would be able to add days to this ticket?


----------



## Robo

Bravesfan said:


> Just wanted to be sure.   if I buy the 4-dayPH with 3 extra days from UT for later use, I would be able to add days to this ticket?



Yes. (Up to 3 more.)


----------



## mhartman09

cooperams said:


> If I know that I am going to upgrade UT tickets to APs upon arrival, I SHOULDN't pre-purchase memory maker because it is included with the AP, correct?? BUT...will the memory maker that comes with upgraded AP tickets be immediately activated, or are they subject to the 3 day wait period.  I'd hate to miss out on pictures of our first three days...
> Thanks in advance!



I'd like to know this as well, since this is what I plan to do.  I'd hate to miss out on any pictures.


----------



## Robo

cooperams said:


> If I know that I am going to upgrade UT tickets to APs upon arrival,
> 
> 1. I SHOULDN't pre-purchase memory maker because it is included with the AP, correct??
> 
> 2. BUT...will the memory maker that comes with upgraded AP tickets be immediately activated, or are they subject to the 3 day wait period.  I'd hate to miss out on pictures of our first three days...





mhartman09 said:


> 3. I'd like to know this as well, since this is what I plan to do.  I'd hate to miss out on any pictures.


1. Yup.
2 & 3. All (ALL) of your photos taken by Photopass/Memory Maker will always be in your WDW files. 
All you need to do is to use the free Photopass card or your MagicBand at each photo you take.
It just depends on HOW _you will pay for them_ (AP or some other way) that is the difference.


----------



## monica31671

Robo said:


> There's often no reason to need to make stand-alone tickets "part of a package."
> 
> However, in the case of "must buy X-day tickets to get 'free' dining" (and similar,)
> tickets must be purchased AS PART OF the resort package in order to get the 'free' dining.
> The award tickets can't be used for that.
> 
> And, when the guests with the award tickets are ready to use them,
> it would be wise to ask the question here about the best way to actually utilize them at WDW.
> Otherwise, some substantial money could be wasted.



When I called guest services, they suggested buying one less day than they needed for their stay. That seems like a waste to me.... that would only make the park hopper option good for the one day. Surely there is a better way to utilize the existing tickets! Possibly just upgrading them at the gate but would that keep them from being able to book FastPass+ options ahead of time since they'll only have 1 day tickets?


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

Holy mousetrap, Batman! We are now officially AP holders. We went out and took the plunge today before tomorrow's expected increase. DD is applying for CP so this seemed like a good year to invest in APs.

I wasn't sure of everything that came along with APs, but knew just where to turn to learn. Thanks Robo for compiling all this data


----------



## Robo

monica31671 said:


> 1. When I called guest services, they suggested buying one less day than they needed for their stay.
> That seems like a waste to me.... that would only make the park hopper option good for the one day. Surely there is a better way to utilize the existing tickets!
> 
> 2. Possibly just upgrading them at the gate but would that keep them from being able to book FastPass+ options ahead of time since they'll only have 1 day tickets?



1. Yup.
2. That HAS now become a sticky complication since Disney introduced the (sometimes unfortunate) system that is FP+.


----------



## Robo

Zippa D Doodah said:


> Holy mousetrap, Batman! We are now officially AP holders. We went out and took the plunge today before tomorrow's expected increase. DD is applying for CP so this seemed like a good year to invest in APs.
> 
> I wasn't sure of everything that came along with APs, but knew just where to turn to learn. Thanks Robo for compiling all this data



Congrats!!

One "drawback" of owning an AP is that it tends to scream "USE ME" and "USE ME AGAIN" from anyplace in the house (or pocket) you may store it.


----------



## Bravesfan

Thank you Robo!   Made the purchase.


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

Robo said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> One "drawback" of owning an AP is that it tends to scream "USE ME" and "USE ME AGAIN" from anyplace in the house (or pocket) you may store it.



I hear ya! My hope is that those vouchers won't start whispering to me in the night until I get down to WDW and activate them later this spring. DW and I are both busy people, but can be flexible with our time. Sounds like more Florida time ahead over the next year or so


----------



## ashmac8

First, this is a fantastic thread.  Lots of great information.  I want to verify what I think I have learned from this thread.  We have 3 (adult) 7 day park hopper tickets that we bought from parksavers BEFORE today's price increase.  We are going in June and again in November.  While visiting in June we can visit any ticket window or guest services (is this correct) and ask that they UPGRADE Them to Platinum Annual Passes.  The current cost of 3 adult platinum annual passes is $2488.92.  The current cost for 3 adult 7 day park hoppers is $1549.59.  So we are responsible for the difference of $939.33. 

In addition, I should be able to ask for a credit for the memory maker package that I previously purchased ($149).

So in theory my total cost to make the upgrade for my family of three should be $790.33

Am I on the right track here?

Many Thanks,
Ashley


----------



## Robo

ashmac8 said:


> First, this is a fantastic thread.  Lots of great information.  I want to verify what I think I have learned from this thread.  We have 3 (adult) 7 day park hopper tickets that we bought from parksavers BEFORE today's price increase.  We are going in June and again in November.
> 
> 1. While visiting in June we can visit any ticket window or guest services (is this correct) and ask that they UPGRADE Them to Platinum Annual Passes.
> 2. The current cost of 3 adult platinum annual passes is $2488.92.  The current cost for 3 adult 7 day park hoppers is $1549.59.  So we are responsible for the difference of $939.33.
> 
> 3. In addition, I should be able to ask for a credit for the memory maker package that I previously purchased ($149).
> 
> 4. So in theory my total cost to make the upgrade for my family of three should be $790.33
> 
> 5. Am I on the right track here?



1. Correct.
2. & 4. If your math and those numbers are correct (I didn't check,) then, yes.
3. When buying/upgrading to AP, yes.
5. Yup!


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

My experience with upgrading discounted tickets is that it has to be done at a park Guest Relations booth not a resort.  We were told they work on different systems and the one the resort CMs use doesn't have the same capability.  I'm not sure about the booths at Ticket and Transportation or Disney Springs.

When we there Nov '16, the GR line at the MK was crazy long.  One of the CMs asked what we were looking to do and sent us over to the Contemporary.  Figuring a short walk and no line would be a better deal, we went.  The CM there couldn't bridge our tickets and was going to charge us WDW price first for the ticket difference and then add the cost of the upgrade.  (I knew what we should be charged so I questioned the cost.)  The wonderful CM at the Contemporary actually called MK GR and did it over the phone, but it took forever.


----------



## summerlvr

So I purchased a 5 day park hopper with water parks and more from UCT before all these new changes. My intent was to upgrade it to an AP when I go to Disney later this month. Well now the ticket I purchased no longer exists. There is a 5 day park hopper plus now that includes 5 water park admissions. Will I be able to get credit for the price of that ticket on an upgrade to AP, or am I just out of luck?


----------



## Robo

summerlvr said:


> So I purchased a 5 day park hopper with water parks and more from UCT before all these new changes. My intent was to upgrade it to an AP when I go to Disney later this month. Well now the ticket I purchased no longer exists. There is a 5 day park hopper plus now that includes 5 water park admissions. Will I be able to get credit for the price of that ticket on an upgrade to AP, or am I just out of luck?



A 5-day Hopper with WPF&M sold before today, is quite relatable to a 5-day Hopper with WP option which is being sold today. (Other than price, which is what price-bridging is all about.)

It may help to know that the new, current "WP" option actually still has ALL of the WPF&M options that were formerly included with the WPF&M tickets.

I have just been given word -with reference to the inside rules of WDW ticketing-
that indicates price-bridging -as we knew the rules... is still in effect -as we knew it.

Tickets purchased NOT directly from Disney Ticketing can be price-bridged to the current day-of new price for the purposes of an upgrade transaction.

I guess if there IS a difference, *if upgrading to an AP, *the price will only be bridged to the NEW "pre-purchased" price
(which does *not* add in the "extra $20" that would be charged for the new ticket at the gate.)

*If upgrading by adding "days" (but not to an AP,) *the price will be bridged to the NEW "At-the-gate" price
(which *does* add in the "extra $20" that would be charged for the new ticket at the gate.)


----------



## summerlvr

Thanks for the quick response Robo!


----------



## ashmac8

Robo said:


> 1. Correct.
> 2. & 4. If your math and those numbers are correct (I didn't check,) then, yes.
> 3. When buying/upgrading to AP, yes.
> 5. Yup!



Thanks so much.  I will make a note to report back about my experience.  I have set aside a bit of time our first day to get this upgrade taken care of on our way out of the park.


----------



## Duffy Lover

I want to make sure I'm right before I make  my purchase. This is what it reads on the first page of this thread: 

"Any day in which you go only to one (or more) Secondary park(s) and do not go to any of the Primary theme parks will only count as entries against the WPF&M option and will not use up a day of Primary theme park visits.
The Hopper option is NOT required in order to visit a theme park -and- a WPF&M venue on the same day.
The Hopper option is NOT required in order to visit more than one WPF&M venue on the same day."

 So this means That if I purchase (from undercover tourist) today the old-style waterpark and more and hopper ticket for six days I could go into the park six days (and park hop) and then on days seven and eight go into the waterpark. Is this correct?


----------



## siskaren

Correct.


----------



## PolyRob

If I have 7 day PH tickets purchased from Park Savers months ago in MDE assigned to family members and I am going down in March on my AP, can I upgrade those tickets to 8 day PH tickets for a future October 2017 trip so I can plan FP+ for the duration of my stay?

If this is possible, I assume these tickets would now also expire 12/31/18?


----------



## Robo

PolyRob said:


> If I have 7 day PH tickets purchased from Park Savers months ago in MDE assigned to family members and I am going down in March on my AP,
> 1. can I upgrade those tickets to 8 day PH tickets for a future October 2017 trip so I can plan FP+ for the duration of my stay?
> 
> 2. If this is possible, I assume these tickets would now also expire 12/31/18?



1. Yes. 
2. Yup.


----------



## PolyRob

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yup.


Thank you!


----------



## jeforman

I have 7 day park hoppers bought from Undercover Tourist.  Can I add the water parks at the water parks and if so, how much more would I pay?


----------



## Robo

jeforman said:


> I have 7 day park *hoppers* bought from Undercover Tourist.
> 1. Can I add the water parks at the water parks and if so,
> 2. how much more would I pay?




1. Yes. There are ticket booths that can do that outside the Water Parks.
2. Looks like it would cost $15 per ticket.

 to the DISboards, *jeforman!*


----------



## jeforman

Robo, what would we do without you!  Thanks for the quick reply.  I actually bought the tickets without the park hopper but I was able to change it since the order was not processed.


----------



## Robo

Very cool!


----------



## katallo

First...thank you Robo!  I purchased the 6 day for 3 tickets through SW several months ago.  I'm not going until May but I called today and asked them to send the bar code.  I think I can now attach them to our MDE account.  We have MB's from previous trips.  Will I still have to go to guest services on arrival to pick up actual tickets?  I remember in past if our bands didn't work we had to show our tickets.  Also, can these tickets be upgraded?  TIA


----------



## Robo

katallo said:


> I purchased the 6 day for 3 tickets through SW several months ago.  I'm not going until May but I called today and asked them to send the bar code.
> 
> 1. I think I can now attach them to our MDE account.  We have MB's from previous trips.
> 2. Will I still have to go to guest services on arrival to pick up actual tickets?
> 3. I remember in past if our bands didn't work we had to show our tickets.
> 4. Also, can these tickets be upgraded?  TIA



1. Sounds right.
2. If #1 works, you won't ever need the hard tickets.
3. That rarely happens anymore.
4. Yes.


----------



## katallo

As always, thank you!


----------



## gamecock

if the following questions have been previously answered, please forgive me.

1. If i buy discounted 7 day hopper from U.T. can they be upgraded to the new hopper+?
2. If so, can they be upgraded online on MDE?
3. Can Memory Maker be added to U.T. tourist tix after they have been added to MDE?


----------



## siskaren

1. Yes

2. No

3. Memory Maker isn't "on" tickets


----------



## Enorto1

If you have a 4 day magic your way ticket does that mean over 4 days you could visit Magic, Animal and 2 days at Epcot?


----------



## siskaren

Enorto1 said:


> If you have a 4 day magic your way ticket does that mean over 4 days you could visit Magic, Animal and 2 days at Epcot?



A normal Magic Your Way ticket, yes. But not a 4 Park Magic Ticket, which is currently available through March 5.


----------



## Robo

Enorto1 said:


> If you have a 4 day magic your way ticket does that mean over 4 days you could visit Magic, Animal and 2 days at Epcot?



Yes.
Any and all  of the parks, and/or, any park multiple times.


----------



## North of Mouse

.


----------



## jo-jo

DD is at MK now.   She tried twice to upgrade 7 day tickets (from parksavers) to an AP at GS inside the park.  Both CMs just quoted her the price she paid, not the new gate price.   I told her to try the ticket GS outside MK.   Hope it works.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

jo-jo said:


> DD is at MK now.   She tried twice to upgrade 7 day tickets (from parksavers) to an AP at GS inside the park.  Both CMs just quoted her the price she paid, not the new gate price.   I told her to try the ticket GS outside MK.   Hope it works.



She isn't supposed to get the new gate price, she's supposed to get the new pre-arrival price (AKA the one that's available on Disney's website).

But, they made price bridging more complicated and harped on when it is and isn't done in the training to the point where I think even more CMs are going to mess it up.


----------



## Robo

jo-jo said:


> DD is at MK now.   She tried twice to upgrade 7 day tickets (from parksavers) to an AP at GS inside the park.  Both CMs just quoted her the price she paid, not the new gate price.





ravenclawtrekkie said:


> She isn't supposed to get the new gate price, she's supposed to get the new pre-arrival price (AKA the one that's available on Disney's website).



Agreed. What makes this so "messy" is that:
If you are upgrading to an* AP* you do NOT get the gate price
when they price bridge. You will get the new "pre-arrival price" that's stated on the website and NOT get the extra $20.

If you are NOT upgrading to an* AP* (but just adding "days") you DO get the gate price
when they price bridge. You will get the new "pre-arrival price" that's stated on the website PLUS, get the extra $20.

How's THAT for "messy?"

The only reason that I have that convoluted situation laid out, is that a very thoughtful WDW ticket insider has kept me informed. That CM is a life-saver for ticket info on the DIS!


----------



## jo-jo

Robo said:


> Agreed. What makes this so "messy" is that:
> If you are upgrading to an* AP* you do NOT get the gate price
> when they price bridge. You will get the new "pre-arrival price" that's stated on the website and NOT get the extra $20.
> 
> If you are NOT upgrading to an* AP* (but just adding "days") you DO get the gate price
> when they price bridge. You will get the new "pre-arrival price" that's stated on the website PLUS, get the extra $20.
> 
> How's THAT for "messy?"
> 
> The only reason that I have that convoluted situation laid out, is that a very thoughtful WDW ticket insider has kept me informed. That CM is a life-saver for ticket info on the DIS!



But they told her to go from the 7 day to DVC  Gold AP it would cost $140 per ticket.    $419  plus $140 = $559.


The WDW website says a 7 day hopper is $485.

How much extra should she be paying?


----------



## Robo

jo-jo said:


> But they told her to go from the 7 day to DVC AP it would cost $140 per ticket.    $419  plus $140 = $559.



What kind of tickets?
Base? Hopper? WPF&M?

And, I don't have the full cost of a DVC AP in my files, either.

Details are vitally important.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

A Gold pass is now $559 plus the 6.5% sales tax. My math tells me that's a total of about $595.33, give or take a cent. (EDIT: It occurred to me that I could just visit the AP part of Disney's ticket site and get the actual post-tax price. They say $595.34. I'm going with that. DVC and Florida passes are priced the same.)

The pre-arrival price for a 7-day base ticket is $436.65 according to the Disney website. A 7-day park hopper is $516.53, same source. (Both numbers have tax.)

Looks to me like the upgrade should be about $158 and change from a base ticket or $78 and change from a park hopper, inclusive of taxes. But I've been awake since 4am, take my math with a shaker of salt.


----------



## jo-jo

Hopper.   No water park.


----------



## Robo

jo-jo said:


> Hopper.   No water park.





ravenclawtrekkie said:


> DVC and Florida passes are priced the same... the actual post-tax price... $595.34.
> The pre-arrival price for a 7-day... park hopper is $516.53 (numbers have tax.)





ravenclawtrekkie said:


> Looks to me like the upgrade should be about...
> $78 and change from a park hopper, inclusive of taxes.



Using your ticket price numbers, agreed.

$78.81 is what I get.


----------



## jo-jo

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> A Gold pass is now $559 plus the 6.5% sales tax. My math tells me that's a total of about $595.33, give or take a cent. (EDIT: It occurred to me that I could just visit the AP part of Disney's ticket site and get the actual post-tax price. They say $595.34. I'm going with that. DVC and Florida passes are priced the same.)
> 
> The pre-arrival price for a 7-day base ticket is $436.65 according to the Disney website. A 7-day park hopper is $516.53, same source. (Both numbers have tax.)
> 
> Looks to me like the upgrade should be about $158 and change from a base ticket or $78 and change from a park hopper, inclusive of taxes. But I've been awake since 4am, take my math with a shaker of salt.




Even if your math isn't quite right, still $78 plus 6.5% tax is a far cry from $140 she was quoted.


Thank you.


----------



## Robo

jo-jo said:


> Even if your math isn't quite right, still $78 plus 6.5% tax is a far cry from $140 she was quoted.


Not even $78 PLUS tax.
$78.81 WITH tax.


----------



## jo-jo

Thanks Robo.  

Now, the question is, how did they come up with $140?

She will try again tomorrow at Epcot.


----------



## ashmac8

jo-jo said:


> Thanks Robo.
> 
> Now, the question is, how did they come up with $140?
> 
> She will try again tomorrow at Epcot.



Curious how she makes out tomorrow. Stories like these make me wish I had just bought the darn AP. But of course when I bought my hoppers I didn't know we were going 2 times that year.  The last thing anyone wants to do is play musical guest services trying to track down someone who knows how to do the upgrade.

Hope she has better luck. Keep us posted!


----------



## Robo

jo-jo said:


> Thanks Robo.
> 
> Now, the question is, how did they come up with $140?
> 
> She will try again tomorrow at Epcot.



After years and years of looking over (and attempting to help with) posts regarding upgrade problems,
I can tell you that some ill-trained CMs (who may honestly think that they are 'helping Disney make money")
seem to be able to _manufacture_ all kinds of interesting (yet grossly incorrect) numbers.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

I just purchased the military salute tickets and linked them to my MDE account.  When I go to activate them, do I need to bring the vouchers, or just our magic bands linked to our account? (Incidentally, I repeatedly was unable to link them by scanning them with the app, I had to type them in on the site. Don't know if it was my phone, my account, my tickets, or a salute ticket issue in general).

Also, on Friday I ordered 2 child 10 day non-hopper water and more tickets from our military base.  I paid for these in full, but they said they have to order them from Disney, and it'll take about a month.  But, this type of ticket no longer exists.  Should I expect a problem?

Thanks.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Can one purchase a discounted ticket from UCT (or any of them) and "price bridge" it to an AP renewal??

Thanks
MG


----------



## Robo

Maistre Gracey said:


> Can one purchase a discounted ticket from UCT (or any of them) and "price bridge" it to an AP renewal??


Yes.


----------



## Robo

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> I just purchased the military salute tickets and linked them to my MDE account.  When I go to activate them,
> 
> 1. do I need to bring the vouchers, or just our magic bands linked to our account?
> 
> 2. (Incidentally, I repeatedly was unable to link them by scanning them with the app, I had to type them in on the site. Don't know if it was my phone, my account, my tickets, or a salute ticket issue in general).
> 
> Also, on Friday I ordered 2 child 10 day non-hopper water and more tickets from our military base.  I paid for these in full, but they said they have to order them from Disney, and it'll take about a month.
> 3. But, this type of ticket no longer exists.
> 4. Should I expect a problem?
> 
> Thanks.



1. If they show in your MDE correctly, that's all you need.
3. _Technically_ correct.
4. You'll just have to wait and see.

2.


----------



## jo-jo

ashmac8 said:


> Curious how she makes out tomorrow. Stories like these make me wish I had just bought the darn AP. But of course when I bought my hoppers I didn't know we were going 2 times that year.  The last thing anyone wants to do is play musical guest services trying to track down someone who knows how to do the upgrade.
> 
> Hope she has better luck. Keep us posted![/QUOTE
> 
> At the time, She wasn't sure of a second trip.   She was waiting on the OK of using a company condo.    That came through, so now she needs the AP for the second trip.    I will let you know the outcome .


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Robo said:


> 1. If they show in your MDE correctly, that's all you need.
> 3. _Technically_ correct.
> 4. You'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> 2.



Thanks


----------



## ashmac8

jo-jo said:


> Thanks Robo.
> 
> Now, the question is, how did they come up with $140?
> 
> She will try again tomorrow at Epcot.





Robo said:


> After years and years of looking over (and attempting to help with) posts regarding upgrade problems,
> I can tell you that some ill-trained CMs (who may honestly think that they are 'helping Disney make money")
> seem to be able to _manufacture_ all kinds of interesting (yet grossly incorrect) numbers.



Jo-Jo,
Curious to see how your daughter fares at Epcot today with her upgrade.  I spent a little time poking around the internet this morning myself and found this (https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...ay-park-hopper-able-upgrade-gold-pass-330130/) I made the color change to RED for the part that I find worrisome:
"_On Feb 4, 2017
Alicia Asked_“
*I purchased a 3 day park hopper am I able to upgrade to a gold pass? And how much of a difference in pay do I pay?”*
Hi, Alicia! Welcome to the Disney Parks Moms Panel!

I’m glad you brought us your question! I’m guessing you are looking at the Florida resident Annual Pass, since you mentioned the Gold Annual Pass, and that pass is only available to Florida Residents. If that is the case, you’ll be glad to know that you can upgrade to a Walt Disney World Resort Gold Annual Pass and apply what you paid for your 3-day park hopper to the total cost of the pass. Depending on how much you paid on your 3-day park hopper, that amount will be applied to cost of the Gold Pass and you will just have to cover the balance. 

Be sure to do this while you are visiting or within 14 days of first use of your ticket. Upgrading to this Florida Resident Annual Pass has to be done in person at any Walt Disney World theme park ticket window or at Guest Relations. Currently, you cannot upgrade online or by phone. "


----------



## jo-jo

DD was able to upgrade.   Didn't give exact details but less than $400 for the 5 tickets.  Far cry from the $700 first quoted.   When she has more time, I'll get the details and I'll pass them along..


----------



## Mainemama

I am looking for help figuring out how to order tickets for my summer trip. 4 of my party will need 5 day tickets, and 1 will need 2 day tickets. Is my only option to purchase tickets separately from room? I will likely go with UCT in that case. I may make separate reservations for 1 night with all 5 of us, and 4 nights with 4 of us if that helps my ticket purchase at all. I have a bounce back room only booked at the moment, but was considering adding tickets. I am also considering booking a travel agency exclusive that includes discounted conference tickets. I like this offer, because it includes one water park visit. Am I correct that both bounce back and an agency reservation would require all of us to have the same length ticket? And if I do book a package, can tickets be used 2 days prior to check in? (If we attached tickets to second part of reservation.)


----------



## Robo

Stay tuned.


----------



## SaintsManiac

All this new info makes me not even want to do the upgrade to AP.


----------



## Robo

SaintsManiac said:


> All this new info makes me not even want to do the upgrade to AP.



Imagine how I feel, trying to keep all of this stuff straight.

Luckily, I get paid the big bucks by the DISboard to help out!

Oh, wait...


----------



## Robo

Mainemama said:


> I am looking for help figuring out how to order tickets for my summer trip. 4 of my party will need 5 day tickets, and 1 will need 2 day tickets.
> 1. Is my only option to purchase tickets separately from room?
> 2. I will likely go with UCT in that case.
> 3. I may make separate reservations for 1 night with all 5 of us, and 4 nights with 4 of us if that helps my ticket purchase at all.
> 4. I have a bounce back room only booked at the moment, but was considering adding tickets.
> 5. I am also considering booking a travel agency exclusive that includes discounted conference tickets. I like this offer, because it includes one water park visit.
> 6. Am I correct that both bounce back and an agency reservation would require all of us to have the same length ticket?
> 7. And if I do book a package, can tickets be used 2 days prior to check in? (If we attached tickets to second part of reservation.)



1. Well, not the ONLY option, but it is one way to do it.
2. UT is a good choice. There are also many other authorized ticket reseller/discounters. The prices and discounts vary.
3. If you are buying tickets separately, any room reservations are not related.
4. If you want to, you can, but unless they are cheaper than a reseller/discounter's tickets, there is no need.
5. As always, take a careful look and do the math.
6. Well, yes. But, if you are making two different bookings, each booking can have separate associated tickets.
7. Yes.

Know that *only under very specific circumstances* (such as booking with "free" dining) is it necessary or preferable to buy your tickets as part of a room/tickets package.


----------



## DisneyDude71

In your grand and infinite wisdom, would you happen to know when ticket prices might increase?


----------



## ashmac8

Robo said:


> That info does not apply to the question in *jo-jo*'s situation.
> 
> 
> 
> In the "*jo-jo*'s daughter" case, the upgrade is being done from a ticket from an authorized third party ticket reseller.
> THOSE tickets can be price-bridged.
> 
> BTW, it's a pretty safe bet not to take everything you read on the "Mom's Panel" to necessarily be the correct procedure.
> While that statement sounds condescending (and it IS condescending)
> it is nonetheless far-too-often often true.
> In the specific case you quoted, the advice IS CORRECT, but again, that's not the same situation as is being discussed in *jo-jo'*s daughter's case.



I hear ya on the mom's panel thing.  I tend to do my own research and ask real folks rather than put to much weight on their advice.  I just wanted to point out that its part of the issue many folks fear which is depending on who is working that day you may get a different price quoted at you.  They have that info right on their website.  

I certainly hope Jo-jo's daughter has better luck




SaintsManiac said:


> All this new info makes me not even want to do the upgrade to AP.



Totally agree.  This will be a point of stress for me until June when I am able to put the upgrade behind me.  Luckily I won't likely ever need APs again since it is not the norm for us to go for 2 weeks in one year period.  Total C.F.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DisneyDude71 said:


> In your grand and infinite wisdom, would you happen to know when ticket prices might increase?




They increased yesterday.


----------



## SaintsManiac

ashmac8 said:


> I hear ya on the mom's panel thing.  I tend to do my own research and ask real folks rather than put to much weight on their advice.  I just wanted to point out that its part of the issue many folks fear which is depending on who is working that day you may get a different price quoted at you.  They have that info right on their website.
> 
> I certainly hope Jo-jo's daughter has better luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree.  This will be a point of stress for me until June when I am able to put the upgrade behind me.  Luckily I won't likely ever need APs again since it is not the norm for us to go for 2 weeks in one year period.  Total C.F.




Please report back when you do it. I'll be watching the boards like a hawk for info!


----------



## ashmac8

jo-jo said:


> DD was able to upgrade.   Didn't give exact details but less than $400 for the 5 tickets.  Far cry from the $700 first quoted.   When she has more time, I'll get the details and I'll pass them along..



Great news!!! Glad it worked out


----------



## Robo

DisneyDude71 said:


> In your grand and infinite wisdom, would you happen to know when ticket prices might increase?



*HERE *are the grand and infinite new prices.


And, *HERE* is the grand and infinite (at this posting, only 21 pages) discussion thread about these new prices.


----------



## EasternShoreGal

Robo said:


> Agreed. What makes this so "messy" is that:
> If you are upgrading to an* AP* you do NOT get the gate price
> when they price bridge. You will get the new "pre-arrival price" that's stated on the website and NOT get the extra $20.
> 
> If you are NOT upgrading to an* AP* (but just adding "days") you DO get the gate price
> when they price bridge. You will get the new "pre-arrival price" that's stated on the website PLUS, get the extra $20.
> 
> How's THAT for "messy?"
> 
> The only reason that I have that convoluted situation laid out, is that a very thoughtful WDW ticket insider has kept me informed. That CM is a life-saver for ticket info on the DIS!



So, we took advantage of the UT remaining "old" price ticket inventory that they had on hand to purchase the 4 day, 3 free ticket at the old prices yesterday.  If you are contemplating a trip, I would jump on this.  Our quoted savings off gate price was $355, which I was able to calculate.  It is our intention to upgrade at least two of them to DVC gold annual passes and bridge them.  Based on what I am reading above, if we wanted to try to maximize our savings, could we first upgrade to a 10 day pass, therefore realizing the $20 "pre-arrival" savings and then upgrade again to the annual pass?


----------



## Robo

EasternShoreGal said:


> Based on what I am reading above, if we wanted to try to maximize our savings, could we first upgrade to a 10 day pass, therefore realizing the $20 "pre-arrival" savings and then upgrade again to the annual pass?



Hmmmmm.

That wouldn't gain you anything.
The reason you are getting the "extra $20" when you upgrade to a MYW ticket, is that the MYW ticket costs an EXTRA $20 _to buy at the gate._ 
(In effect, the $20 is "added. then taken away" for the gate upgrade, so it becomes a "wash" when upgrading.)

The reason you are NOT getting the "extra $20" when you upgrade to an AP, is that the AP ticket does NOT cost the  EXTRA $20 _to buy at the gate._


----------



## hodad

This was probably answered twenty years ago:
If I have an AP and purchase a room+tickets+dining package, can I reserve the tickets from the package to use on a later date? If so, what limitations are placed on their usage?


----------



## Robo

hodad said:


> This was probably answered twenty years ago:
> If I have an AP and purchase a room+tickets+dining package,
> 
> 1. can I reserve the tickets from the package to use on a later date? If so,
> 2. what limitations are placed on their usage?



1. Yes.
2. Other than the new "expiration dated" tickets... no restrictions.
They can be used, as-is, or upgraded (even used to help pay for an AP or AP renewal.)
They are also tickets that can be "price-bridged."
(Info in the "All About Tickets" Sticky.)

And, yes, this is definitely a "popular" ticket question.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

jo-jo said:


> DD was able to upgrade.   Didn't give exact details but less than $400 for the 5 tickets.  Far cry from the $700 first quoted.   When she has more time, I'll get the details and I'll pass them along..



Just curious, was the person who did her upgrade a trainee with a trainer with them? Some of my co-workers had the exact same situation this morning (7D PH to DVC Gold and had trouble getting the right price) and I'm wondering if they helped your daughter.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Robo said:


> Luckily, I get paid the big bucks by the DISboard to help out!


And it's only because I kindly share my earnings with you. Pretty sure it averages out to a 60/40 split!


----------



## Robo

hiroMYhero said:


> And it's only because I kindly share my earnings with you. Pretty sure it averages out to a 60/40 split!



Have your tax guy call my tax guy.


----------



## hodad

Robo said:


> And, yes, this is definitely a "popular" ticket question.


Thanks Robo. Can they be transferred to another guest?


----------



## Robo

hodad said:


> Thanks Robo. Can they be transferred to another guest?


Yes. 
New, unused tickets can be transferred.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just thought i would add this information here in case someone has missed the lengthy discussions on the Canadian forums. The discounted exchange certificates are in fact still NON-EXPIRING (date on them is currently 2030!) and the realized discount with Sunday's ticket price increase is now closer to 32% which is higher than the stated 25% on all of Disney's material. OH and this offer has been extended to May 20th 2017*


----------



## jo-jo

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> Just curious, was the person who did her upgrade a trainee with a trainer with them? Some of my co-workers had the exact same situation this morning (7D PH to DVC Gold and had trouble getting the right price) and I'm wondering if they helped your daughter.




Yes,at guest services outside of Epcot this morning.

To finish this story, this is from my DD.......DD said the numbers may not be exact.   But she didn't pay the $140 they told her THREE times between last night and this morning.

*So, we get to Epcot ticketing about 8:35. I'm sent to a window and the cm says just a minute we are switching out. I was a little disappointed because this cm seemed like a vet. So a brand new cm comes in with a trainer. I thought, oh, the trainer will know what she's doing.

So they do the speil, look up all the cards, verify I have park hoppers. I can see the training sign in the window that explains the bridging process!
So $140ish per ticket. I said, "oh, I thought it was the difference between the ticket price and the AP price.". She said "yes, the ticket price is 467 with tax and a DVC gold is 595"

So, then I said, no, that's not the ticket price. She said "yes it is." I said no, a 7 day hoppers is 485 before tax." She said, "I'd be happy to double check."
And she did. She said oh, I'm sorry, this was my fault. I see you used this ticket yesterday so the value of your ticket is actual 539 (or something high that started with a five. Probably 485 plus tax).
She said, "so I'm going to bridge this ticket up to the current price..."
I thought, "she said bridge!"
This was the trainer this whole time.*


So the lesson here is if at first you don't bridge, try, try againl


----------



## amberche

Hello!

I just purchased my tickets before the price increase on Sunday through Undercover Tourist. I purchased a 4 day park hopper. We are thinking about adding a day to our vacation, so I have a couple questions:

Can we upgrade to a 5 day park hopper through Undercover Tourist?
How much would the upgrade cost if doing it through Disney?

We leave in April, so can we do this online?


----------



## Robo

amberche said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just purchased my tickets before the price increase on Sunday through Undercover Tourist. I purchased a 4 day park hopper. We are thinking about adding a day to our vacation, so I have a couple questions:
> 
> 1. Can we upgrade to a 5 day park hopper through Undercover Tourist?
> 
> 2. How much would the upgrade cost if doing it through Disney?
> 
> 3. We leave in April, so can we do this online?



1. If you have linked the tickets to your MDE account, you cannot return the tickets.
And, that would be the way UT could "upgrade" your tickets. 
(They might not have any more of the "old" 5-day Hoppers in stock.)

2. Likely about $20 per ticket.

3. Sorry, but no.


----------



## paxsarah

Robo said:


> *"Aging Out" of a category*
> Disney does not penalize children for growing older.
> If you have a partially-used child's ticket, and the child is now 10 or older, go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations (along with the child) and the CM will exchange the child's ticket for an adult ticket with the same remaining entitlements at no charge.



Last year, I went to the ticket window prior to entering a water park to have DS's no-expiration WPF&M ticket exchanged for an adult ticket, and I was told that they don't actually exchange child no-expiration tickets to adult tickets because there is no longer a no-expiration option for new adult tickets to exchange it for. But that he would be fine continuing to use his existing ticket, because it was clear from his age and the age of his ticket that he was legit. I haven't seen mention of this anywhere else, so my question is, is this true? Or is it possible that the CM just didn't want to bother with it because DS was only 10 and could pass as a Disney child, anyway? We're planning on using more days on this ticket next month, and I'm wondering if I should try again (DS is now 11). I just don't want to skirt any rules.


----------



## Robo

paxsarah said:


> Last year, I went to the ticket window prior to entering a water park to have DS's no-expiration WPF&M ticket exchanged for an adult ticket, and I was told that they don't actually exchange child no-expiration tickets to adult tickets because there is no longer a no-expiration option for new adult tickets to exchange it for. But that he would be fine continuing to use his existing ticket, because it was clear from his age and the age of his ticket that he was legit. I haven't seen mention of this anywhere else, so my question is, is this true? Or is it possible that the CM just didn't want to bother with it because DS was only 10 and could pass as a Disney child, anyway? We're planning on using more days on this ticket next month, and I'm wondering if I should try again (DS is now 11). I just don't want to skirt any rules.


I'd just not worry about it... for the reasons the CM gave.
The non-expiring situation makes for unusual circumstances.
Have fun!


----------



## paxsarah

Robo said:


> I'd just not worry about it.



That is my kind of advice to take on a Disney vacation.  Thanks!


----------



## KalamityJane

I have family members in FL that are getting weekday select APs, but would like to go on a Sunday (the first day). I should have them buy regular tickets, enter Sunday, and then upgrade to the Weekday Select AP, correct?

Just want to make sure I get this right


----------



## hmnec

can you upgrade the 4-park magic ticket to AP?


----------



## KalamityJane

hmnec said:


> can you upgrade the 4-park magic ticket to AP?


Oh, I would like to know this too.


----------



## KalamityJane

hmnec said:


> can you upgrade the 4-park magic ticket to AP?


*Tickets are valid for one day of admission to Magic Kingdom park, one day of admission to Epcot, one day of admission to Disney’s Animal Kingdom park and one day of admission to Disney’s Hollywood Studios on 4 days, and may not be used to enter the same park more than once. Tickets must be used within 14 days of first use or by May 26, 2017, and are not valid for admission on the following blockout dates: December 17, 2016 ‒ January 2, 2017 and April 10, 2017 ‒ April 21, 2017. Tickets are nonrefundable, nontransferable and exclude activities/events separately priced.

This is what I can find on it. Looks like possibly they are upgradeable? If so, I'm totally grabbing them.


----------



## Robo

hmnec said:


> can you upgrade the 4-park magic ticket to AP?





KalamityJane said:


> Looks like possibly they are upgradeable? If so, I'm totally grabbing them.



If you can upgrade them, it won't matter much.
Because, those tickets are purchased directly from Disney.

And, tickets purchased directly from Disney will not be "price-bridged."
So, you would only get what you actually paid for those tickets in the upgrade process.
And, the AP from the upgrade would be back-dated to begin on the first day that the original ticket was used.

That would mean that you might as well have just bought the AP at full price to begin-with.


----------



## Robo

KalamityJane said:


> I have family members in FL that are getting weekday select APs, but would like to go on a Sunday (the first day). I should have them buy regular tickets, enter Sunday, and then upgrade to the Weekday Select AP, correct?
> 
> Just want to make sure I get this right



Sounds right. And, it seems that I read that this kind of thing would work.
We know that you can use a regular ticket to enter the park on a blackout date, and that a regular ticket can be upgraded to an AP.
And, I don't think that they care that the ticket had been used on a blackout date, even if 
the AP would not have allowed entry.

Logical.
But, I'm not _certain_.

Maybe someone with more knowledge/experience in the matter will jump in.


----------



## conefrog

Great info here!  So if I'm following this right....I bought a 5 day hopper from UT before the price increase.  If I want to add a day they will bridge the pre gate price and I should only half to pay the difference of $20.00.  That's the difference between the 5 and 6 day hopper on Disney's site.


----------



## Robo

conefrog said:


> Great info here!  So if I'm following this right....I bought a 5 day hopper from UT before the price increase.  If I want to add a day they will bridge the pre gate price and I should only half to pay the difference of $20.00.  That's the difference between the 5 and 6 day hopper on Disney's site.



Correct!


----------



## conefrog

Robo said:


> Correct!


Yay!  Thanks!!


----------



## KalamityJane

Robo said:


> If you can upgrade them, it won't matter much.
> Because, those tickets are purchased directly from Disney.
> 
> And, tickets purchased directly from Disney will not be "price-bridged."
> So, you would only get what you actually paid for those tickets in the upgrade process.
> And, the AP from the upgrade would be back-dated to begin on the first day that the original ticket was used.
> 
> That would mean that you might as well have just bought the AP at full price to begin-with.


I'm not trying to get a cheaper price though, I'm trying to have a regular ticket to get in on a blockout day for the first entry, so this should work for me, I think? I just need a ticket that I can make FP+ with beforehand and that is NOT the weekday select AP because they want to go on a Sunday first. I don't mind if it is backdated to the Sunday that we first go in on. 

I know this works at Disneyland but WDW is a different beast


----------



## Robo

KalamityJane said:


> I'm not trying to get a cheaper price though, I'm trying to have a regular ticket to get in on a blockout day for the first entry, so this should work for me, I think? I just need a ticket that I can make FP+ with beforehand and that is NOT the weekday select AP because they want to go on a Sunday first. I don't mind if it is backdated to the Sunday that we first go in on.
> 
> I know this works at Disneyland but WDW is a different beast



Why not buy ANY ticket with a good discount from one of the authorized resellers?
(One that is priced at the rate before the recent price increase.)
Maybe something like a "Buy 4 days, get 3 days Free" kind of thing.

That way you can use it on the blackout date(s) and then upgrade to AP and keep the discount.
You would actually be saving a decent amount of money.


----------



## KalamityJane

Robo said:


> Why not buy ANY ticket with a good discount from one of the authorized resellers?
> (One that is priced at the rate before the recent price increase.)
> Maybe something like a "Buy 4 days, get 3 days Free" kind of thing.
> 
> That way you can use it on the blackout date(s) and then upgrade to AP and keep the discount.
> You would actually be saving a decent amount of money.


The Weekday Select AP is only 270 before tax and the 3 day tickets are more than that. I'm totally doing that for my AP since I am doing a Platinum.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

KalamityJane said:


> The Weekday Select AP is only 270 before tax and the 3 day tickets are more than that. I'm totally doing that for my AP since I am doing a Platinum.


Perhaps I'm not following...

The three day Florida tickets are more than the weekday annual?

MG


----------



## KalamityJane

Maistre Gracey said:


> I can't speak for your specific situation, but if it were me I would just get the
> 
> Perhaps I'm not following...
> 
> The three day Florida tickets are more than the weekday annual?
> 
> MG


No, the 3 day or 4 day FL tickets ARE cheaper, do they price bridge at normal gate prices? They can get the Discover Disney ones for 139 for 3 day or 159 for 4 day if so. The 3 day regular tickets at UCT or Parksavers are more expensive than the AP.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

KalamityJane said:


> No, the 3 day or 4 day FL tickets ARE cheaper, do they price bridge at normal gate prices? They can get the Discover Disney ones for 139 for 3 day or 159 for 4 day if so. The 3 day regular tickets at UCT or Parksavers are more expensive than the AP.


I don't believe there's any advantage to bridging a ticket purchased from Disney. 
That said, I'm not a ticket expert and will leave those questions for those who are...

MG


----------



## Robo

Maistre Gracey said:


> I don't believe there's any advantage to bridging a ticket purchased from Disney.



Correct.
(Actually, there is no bridging even _offered _on tickets bought directly from Disney.)
That's why I'm trying to explain getting a DISCOUNTER ticket.
(Get one that fits the price-range of the AP wanted.)
That WILL save money on buying the AP.


----------



## siskaren

Maistre Gracey said:


> I don't believe there's any advantage to bridging a ticket purchased from Disney.
> That said, I'm not a ticket expert and will leave those questions for those who are...
> 
> MG



Nope, no price bridging on tickets bought directly from Disney. The point of price bridging is that it allows you to keep the savings you get from buying from a discounter.


----------



## KalamityJane

Robo said:


> Correct.
> That's why I'm trying to explain getting a DISCOUNTER ticket.
> (Get one that fits the price-range of the AP wanted.)
> That WILL save money on buying the AP.


Ok, that's what I thought you were saying, all the discounted tickets (at least from Undercover and Parksavers), the 2 days don't have any savings (or are more expensive than gate) and the 3 day base tickets are at 289 pre tax which is more than the AP at 270 pretax.


----------



## KalamityJane

For my platinum AP though, I will be getting the 4 day plus 3 days free for 117 savings ticket and upgrading that.


----------



## Robo

KalamityJane said:


> For my platinum AP though, I will be getting the 4 day plus 3 days free for 117 savings ticket and upgrading that.



Glad we are communicating.

Sounds like you'll be ALL SET!


----------



## SpiritedHaunts

Sorry if this has been asked and answered over and over but, just to get some sleep tonight and not need more medication.

We currently have tickets from before the MK price went up.
Some unused park hopping non expiring tickets.
Some maybe partially used.

All are old purchases, some from UT.

Any knowledge on if any newly current information changes what happens to them?


----------



## Uncranky Donald

Hello knowledgeable ticket friends
I am bringing multiple 1st time Disney visitors on a trip in June and I just realized one is a veteran. I am finding conflicting information about tickets and ticket pricing about this subject. Under the current promotion, is it in fact $224 for a 5 day Park Hopper w/a veteran's discount? And may that ticket be linked to MDE like a regular ticket? TIA for any help


----------



## Robo

Uncranky Donald said:


> Hello knowledgeable ticket friends
> I am bringing multiple 1st time Disney visitors on a trip in June and I just realized one is a veteran. I am finding conflicting information about tickets and ticket pricing about this subject. Under the current promotion,
> 1. is it in fact $224 for a 5 day Park Hopper w/a veteran's discount?
> 2. And may that ticket be linked to MDE like a regular ticket? TIA for any help



1. $224 (plus tax) is the current "Military Discount" 5-day Hopper.
2. Yes.

Read more *HERE*.


----------



## Robo

SpiritedHaunts said:


> Sorry if this has been asked and answered over and over but, just to get some sleep tonight and not need more medication.
> 
> We currently have tickets from before the MK price went up.
> Some unused park hopping non expiring tickets.
> Some maybe partially used.
> 
> All are old purchases, some from UT.
> 
> Any knowledge on if any newly current information changes what happens to them?



No changes in how older tickets can be used.


----------



## MimiOfTwo

I bought the discounted 7 day park hoppers from Parksavers. We're going in November for 8 days. I want to bridge the tickets to AP's as it seems that would be the most economical way to go for a 2018 trip. That is if they price bridge using current gate price. Do I have to wait until I use the tickets? I wasn't planning to go to the parks on arrival day and I know I couldn't get fp in advance but can I upgrade to APs upon arrival and go to the parks immediately so I could go all 8 days vs 7? TIA!


----------



## Robo

MimiOfTwo said:


> I bought the discounted 7 day park hoppers from Parksavers. We're going in November for 8 days. I want to bridge the tickets to AP's as it seems that would be the most economical way to go for a 2018 trip. That is
> 
> 1. if they price bridge using current gate price.
> 2. Do I have to wait until I use the tickets? I wasn't planning to go to the parks on arrival day and I know I couldn't get fp in advance
> 3. but can I upgrade to APs upon arrival and go to the parks immediately so I could go all 8 days vs 7? TIA!



1. They will still do that.
2. Nope. But you CAN, if you like. No difference in price.
3. Well, that depends on whether you are staying at a WDW resort or not.
If you ARE staying on-site, yes, you will be able to book your 8th day as soon as you upgrade to AP.
If you are NOT staying on-site, you will have to wait until after your first day in the park(s) to book your 8th day, because off-site AP holders can only book FP+ for a total of 7 days (at a time.)


----------



## AngiTN

Robo said:


> *"Aging Out" of a category*
> 
> However, if the ticket has never been used,
> the ticket may only be upgraded to a ticket with at least the same entitlements
> and the guest must pay the difference.



Someone recently asked me a question and I wasn't sure of the answer. I think the above applies.
A child is 9 and the parent purchased a child's ticket. Later, they booked their trip and realized that their trip would begin just after the child turned 10. The child's ticket is unusued.
So in their case, they will get the value of the child's ticket applied to an adult ticket? They'll pay the difference?


----------



## Robo

AngiTN said:


> Someone recently asked me a question and I wasn't sure of the answer. I think the above applies.
> A child is 9 and the parent purchased a child's ticket. Later, they booked their trip and realized that their trip would begin just after the child turned 10. The child's ticket is unusued.
> 
> So in their case, they will get the value of the child's ticket applied to an adult ticket? They'll pay the difference?



Yup.


----------



## KalamityJane

Is it possible to use an adult's ticket towards a child ticket? Thinking of grabbing a few of the 4+3 discounted tickets for 2019.


----------



## AngiTN

KalamityJane said:


> Is it possible to use an adult's ticket towards a child ticket? Thinking of grabbing a few of the 4+3 discounted tickets for 2019.


Huh? A child's ticket would cost less than an Adult ticket so you'd be due a refund. Why would you buy adult tickets for children to begin with?


----------



## KalamityJane

AngiTN said:


> Huh? A child's ticket would cost less than an Adult ticket so you'd be due a refund. Why would you buy adult tickets for children to begin with?


I was thinking towards an AP in the future but now that I think about it, the APs are the same price for anyone 3+ so it wouldn't matter. Coffee is broken today


----------



## BrownHP800

I didn't see this situation in here although I could have easily missed it.

We bought my mother-in-law a 1 day ticket from UT, it is an E-Ticket.   When I ordered it they asked for a name to pickup so I put in my name.  She is listed under my MDE account and we have the ticket linked to her so we can make fast passes.  No problems there. 

She does not have a magic band so we will need to get her a plastic ticket.  My wife and I are going down about a month before we take her down, is there any reason I would not be able to pick up her ticket while we are down?  Since it is a 1 day ticket we may not be down in the same "season" as her ticket if that matters.  I didn't know if it mattered that it is now linked to her name under my MDE account or if I can still pick it up since I put my name on it when we ordered from UT.

Not a big deal, thought maybe we could save a little time for her by having the physical ticket in hand before she gets to the park.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Robo

BrownHP800 said:


> I didn't see this situation in here although I could have easily missed it.
> 
> We bought my mother-in-law a 1 day ticket from UT, it is an E-Ticket.   When I ordered it they asked for a name to pickup so I put in my name.  She is listed under my MDE account and we have the ticket linked to her so we can make fast passes.  No problems there.
> 
> She does not have a magic band so we will need to get her a plastic ticket.  My wife and I are going down about a month before we take her down,
> 
> 1. is there any reason I would not be able to pick up her ticket while we are down?  Since it is a 1 day ticket we may not be down in the same "season" as her ticket if that matters.  I didn't know if it mattered that it is now linked to her name under my MDE account or if I can still pick it up since I put my name on it when we ordered from UT.
> 
> Not a big deal, thought maybe we could save a little time for her by having the physical ticket in hand before she gets to the park.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.



Before you go, transfer her ticket to YOU in MDE.
Then, pick it up.
Afterward, transfer it back to her name.
No problems.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Robo said:


> Before you go, transfer her ticket to YOU in MDE.
> Then, pick it up.
> Afterward, transfer it back to her name.
> No problems.


@Robo, when @BrownHP800 transfers the eticket to himself, when he picks up the plastic ticket will Disney automatically link the plastic ticket to him in MDE? Or, will they pull off the entitlement completely to place on an unlinked plastic ticket?

@BrownHP800 needs to make sure the plastic ticket does not get linked to his Profile/line. He can change his Mother's name to his, have Guest Relations link the plastic ticket to Him/Mom and then Edit again later. The plastic ticket's only linkage has to be to Mom's Profile line or else it will provide the link to Brown's data.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

BrownHP800 said:


> We bought my mother-in-law a 1 day ticket from UT, it is an E-Ticket.  * When I ordered it they asked for a name to pickup so I put in my name. *



This part is literally all we care about on ticket pickup. If you're the name listed on the order, the ticket can be linked to Santa Claus on MDX for all we care. There's no need to worry about transferring tickets around.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> This part is literally all we care about on ticket pickup. If you're the name listed on the order, the ticket can be linked to Sanra Claus on MDX for all we care. There's no need to worry about transferring tickets around.


Thank you, ravenclawtrekkie! (Whenever I try to shorten you name, it never seems right  )

That is very helpful and makes it so much easier for guests.


----------



## terrilt

Learning a ton!  Thanks!  Question . . . we are going for 10days in December.  IF we go ahead and buy 10 day tickets on UT now (assuming they still have the older prices), I can use them in Dec?   And then I just reserve resort room without tickets?


----------



## BrownHP800

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> This part is literally all we care about on ticket pickup. If you're the name listed on the order, the ticket can be linked to Santa Claus on MDX for all we care. There's no need to worry about transferring tickets around.



Thanks for the info.  So it would be no problem to get a physical ticket the month before we go?  The way I am understanding after you explained, I show them the e-ticket info, we get the plastic ticket and it would automatically be linked under her name without having to do anything else?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

BrownHP800 said:


> Thanks for the info.  So it would be no problem to get a physical ticket the month before we go?  The way I am understanding after you explained, I show them the e-ticket info, we get the plastic ticket and it would automatically be linked under her name without having to do anything else?



Correct. If there's any questions about the ticket "season" or who it's linked to, just say it's for your MIL and she's coming another time. It's not an issue.


----------



## hiroMYhero

terrilt said:


> Learning a ton!  Thanks!  Question . . . we are going for 10days in December.  IF we go ahead and buy 10 day tickets on UT now (assuming they still have the older prices), I can use them in Dec?   And then I just reserve resort room without tickets?


Yes. Check pricing and purchase while the tickets are still available.


----------



## terrilt

You all have been so helpful . . . I keep reading about the cheapest tickets are at UT, but I just found another authorized WDW ticket seller online even cheaper.  Am I allowed to share?  Seems I read somewhere that you can't advertise names, etc???


----------



## hiroMYhero

terrilt said:


> You all have been so helpful . . . I keep reading about the cheapest tickets are at UT, but I just found another authorized WDW ticket seller online even cheaper.  Am I allowed to share?  Seems I read somewhere that you can't advertise names, etc???


The resellers are openly discussed on DIS so that all can benefit. UT, Park Savers, Official Ticket Center, Orbitz, and Expedia have all been mentioned recently. Please share your info.


----------



## terrilt

hiroMYhero said:


> The resellers are openly discussed on DIS so that all can benefit. UT, Park Savers, Official Ticket Center, Orbitz, and Expedia have all been mentioned recently. Please share your info.



I love the website "allears.net" (it's like mousesavers) - go the the website - click on WDW at the top left, drop bar click PLANNING, then click TICKETS . . . 
lots of info will appear, but there is a link to 'maple leaf tickets' where you get a great discount.  UT has the 10day base ticket for $414.10 . .  Maple Leaf has it for $408 -- tax incl.  

I haven't checked resort prices yet.  Still trying to decide if I should get tickets separately, or get a package.


----------



## Robo

terrilt said:


> I love the website "allears.net" (it's like mousesavers) - go the the website - click on WDW at the top left, drop bar click PLANNING, then click TICKETS . . .
> lots of info will appear, but there is a link to 'maple leaf tickets' where you get a great discount.  UT has the 10day base ticket for $414.10 . .  Maple Leaf has it for $408 -- tax incl.
> 
> I haven't checked resort prices yet.  Still trying to decide if I should get tickets separately, or get a package.



Unless you are REQUIRED to buy tickets in order to get the package that you want ("Free" dining is one, in particular)
no need to buy your tickets with the room.
Its virtually always more economical to buy discounted tickets from an authorized reseller.


----------



## AngiTN

terrilt said:


> I love the website "allears.net" (it's like mousesavers) - go the the website - click on WDW at the top left, drop bar click PLANNING, then click TICKETS . . .
> lots of info will appear, but there is a link to 'maple leaf tickets' where you get a great discount.  UT has the 10day base ticket for $414.10 . .  Maple Leaf has it for $408 -- tax incl.
> 
> I haven't checked resort prices yet.  Still trying to decide if I should get tickets separately, or get a package.


All the various resellers have deals and they vary on which is better. UT is better for some, PS for others. No one place is better for everyone since everyone wants differing number of days on their tickets.

Most here suggest using the WDW Ticket Finder at Touring Plans. It finds the best deal for your situation from all the different authorized resellers.


----------



## uccats97

Question about FL resident Discover Disney tickets...
My cousin and her husband are FL residents and AP holders. They want to gift my kids (9,12&14) 4 day Discover Disney hoppers. They are planning to buy them 2/24 so I can link them to MDE and make FP+ before our arrival 3/26. (I am an non resident AP holder.) Once they purchase the tickets for my kids in person at a theme park ticket window, are they instantly active and ready to be linked? Do they need to specifically assign each ticket to my kids at purchase? I know only adults have to show proof of residency but how does that work for my 12 & 14 year olds with adult tickets? I've never dealt with resident tickets and can't believe what a generous gift my cousin is giving my kids!


----------



## Lil_Hippo

Hi all!  Very helpful thread! 

I recently bought tickets from UT for a future trip (probably 3-5 years from now).  These are prior to the recent ticket change so do not have expiration dates. I have the plastic cards and I'm trying to decide whether I should just put them into my MDE accounting for safe keeping.  So my question is: can anyone think of reasons why you wouldn't put the tickets into MDE?


----------



## Robo

Lil_Hippo said:


> Hi all!  Very helpful thread!
> 
> I recently bought tickets from UT for a future trip (probably 3-5 years from now).  These are prior to the recent ticket change so do not have expiration dates. I have the plastic cards and I'm trying to decide whether I should just put them into my MDE accounting for safe keeping.  So my question is: can anyone think of reasons why you wouldn't put the tickets into MDE?



There is no special NEED (at this point) either TO put them into your MDE or NOT to put them into your MDE.

One thing in regard to tickets coming from UT (and likely from other resellers,) once you DO put the tickets into your MDE account, the tickets are not returnable to UT.
For many tickets from UT, if you don't input tickets to MDE, UT will take the tickets back (within a reasonable amount of time) and refund your money.
OTOH, some tickets purchased from UT are sold as "non-refundable" from the start,
so putting them into your MDE account is of little consequence.


----------



## KalamityJane

uccats97 said:


> Question about FL resident Discover Disney tickets...
> My cousin and her husband are FL residents and AP holders. They want to gift my kids (9,12&14) 4 day Discover Disney hoppers. They are planning to buy them 2/24 so I can link them to MDE and make FP+ before our arrival 3/26. (I am an non resident AP holder.) Once they purchase the tickets for my kids in person at a theme park ticket window, are they instantly active and ready to be linked? Do they need to specifically assign each ticket to my kids at purchase? I know only adults have to show proof of residency but how does that work for my 12 & 14 year olds with adult tickets? I've never dealt with resident tickets and can't believe what a generous gift my cousin is giving my kids!


From what I can tell, kids under 18 do not have to show ID (I was asking about a similar situation earlier this week).


----------



## TheFloatingBear

I've read through this thread a couple of times - it is very helpful and greatly appreciated...

And now I apologize in advance for what can best be described as the Horse Has Already Left the Barn questions...

I have tickets for a trip in April that are purchased as part of a WDW Resort Package (6 day hoppers, part of a room/ticket package).

*To upgrade to an AP, I must now do it in person at a ticket window/guest services, correct?* I cannot do it ahead of time via phone, etc. - I think that is what I read but I just want to confirm....

So, I planned to possibly upgrade to an AP when I'm there in April in order to plan a family trip later in the year, however, I just learned yesterday that my daughter's dance company will be traveling to Disney over Veteran's Day weekend, so that has thrown me a curveball.  The staff at the dance studio said they will get a discounted package for everyone. We will probably all go and extend the trip a few days.  *Is there anywhere to find information about how much these types of packages are priced/discounted*? - I've done a couple of searches but haven't come up with anything. I may have to just wait until they price out the package, but just trying to get a handle on if that ends up being our "family" trip, whether an AP help me at all or just complicates things? I'm thinking it may only be a possible benefit if we end up changing resorts after the dance part is over (although restaurant discounts and photopass could be considered). This may not be something people can help me with but figured the experts may have some insight...thanks!


----------



## Robo

TheFloatingBear said:


> *1. To upgrade to an AP, I must now do it in person at a ticket window/guest services, correct?* I cannot do it ahead of time via phone, etc. - I think that is what I read but I just want to confirm....
> 
> So, I planned to possibly upgrade to an AP when I'm there in April in order to plan a family trip later in the year, however, I just learned yesterday that my daughter's dance company will be traveling to Disney over Veteran's Day weekend, so that has thrown me a curveball.  The staff at the dance studio said they will get a discounted package for everyone. We will probably all go and extend the trip a few days.
> 
> 2. *Is there anywhere to find information about how much these types of packages are priced/discounted*? - I've done a couple of searches but haven't come up with anything. I may have to just wait until they price out the package, but just trying to get a handle on if that ends up being our "family" trip, whether an AP help me at all or just complicates things? I'm thinking it may only be a possible benefit if we end up changing resorts after the dance part is over (although restaurant discounts and photopass could be considered). This may not be something people can help me with but figured the experts may have some insight...thanks!



1. Since yours are *Resort Package tickets*, you can call and ask if they will do the change in advance. They might do it, although since you have to actually go to a ticket booth or guest relations to ACTIVATE an AP, anyway, there may be no real advantage in changing to AP before you arrive.

2. Each event can have a different kind of contract.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Robo said:


> 1. Since yours are *Resort Package tickets*, you can call and ask if they will do the change in advance. They might do it, although since you have to actually go to a ticket booth or guest relations to ACTIVATE an AP, anyway, there may be no real advantage in changing to AP before you arrive.
> 
> 2. Each event can have a different kind of contract.



Thanks for the reply!


----------



## MimiOfTwo

I loaded my discounted 7 day hoppers to my MDE. To bridge them to AP's can I just take our magic bands and they can upgrade from those or do I need paperwork?


----------



## Robo

MimiOfTwo said:


> I loaded my discounted 7 day hoppers to my MDE. To bridge them to AP's
> 1. can I just take our magic bands and they can upgrade from those
> 2. or do I need paperwork?



1. Yes.
2. Nope.


----------



## AngiTN

MimiOfTwo said:


> I loaded my discounted 7 day hoppers to my MDE. To bridge them to AP's can I just take our magic bands and they can upgrade from those or do I need paperwork?


And I'm fairly sure I needed my ID (in case you are not accustomed to bringing it along to the parks with you)


----------



## Robo

AngiTN said:


> And I'm fairly sure I needed my ID (in case you are not accustomed to bringing it along to the parks with you)



Absolutely true.
I would never be without a legal photo ID at WDW.
It can save a lot of time and trouble in the event of loss of tickets and/or MagicBands.

And, of course, if you want to order alcoholic beverages, you'll need it then, too.


----------



## gratefulfred

I have a 10 day non expiring park hopper with water parks child's ticket (3-9) for my 7 year old daughter with 6 days left on it. Won't be using it again till she is 10 or older, what can I expect when trying to get this adjusted for her age. With all the new changes I'm afraid the penalty will be steep and if we only use four days on that trip that they may not let her leave with two more non expiring days.


----------



## Robo

gratefulfred said:


> I have a 10 day non expiring park hopper with water parks child's ticket (3-9) for my 7 year old daughter with 6 days left on it. Won't be using it again till she is 10 or older, what can I expect when trying to get this adjusted for her age. With all the new changes I'm afraid the penalty will be steep and if we only use four days on that trip that they may not let her leave with two more non expiring days.



There will be *NO penalty* when she ages past 9 years old.

In fact, I would suggest that she just continues to use the same ticket without needing to
get an "update."


----------



## uccats97

KalamityJane said:


> From what I can tell, kids under 18 do not have to show ID (I was asking about a similar situation earlier this week).


That's what I thought. Now to figure out what to do once the tickets are linked. Do we just enter the park as always? I'm such a planner! It's hard to let someone else take charge, especially when my cousin calls on me for planning advice and she's the one that lives there!


----------



## gratefulfred

Robo said:


> There will be *NO penalty* when she ages past 9 years old.
> 
> In fact, I would suggest that she just continues to use the same ticket without needing to
> get an "update."


Thank you that's great to hear I could see my daughter having some of the water park days left when she is in her twenties ( we haven't used any of them yet)


----------



## Robo

gratefulfred said:


> Thank you that's great to hear I could see my daughter having some of the water park days left when she is in her twenties ( we haven't used any of them yet)



At some point farther into the future, she can get the ticket upgraded to "adult" (and it will still be at no fee)
but as long as she's still under 16-18, or so, it should be no problem just continuing to use the ticket with no other upgrade involved.


----------



## MommyPoppins

If we book a Fl. Res room discount with the Fl res discovery tickets, can we then upgrade them to silver passes at the park and use the amount we paid for the original tickets as the downpayment and monthly payment plan the rest?


----------



## Robo

MommyPoppins said:


> If we book a Fl. Res room discount with the Fl res discovery tickets, can we then upgrade them to silver passes at the park and use the amount we paid for the original tickets as the downpayment and monthly payment plan the rest?



That sounds right... based on other Fl res tickets.

Since there won't be (and you don't expect) "price-bridging," I don't see why they would not
welcome your additional commitment to AP and use the original cost of the original ticket as down payment
on the AP monthly payment plan.

And, according to a very reliable source, they can do that.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

You're right, Robo. They can do that.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

What is a Florida discovery ticket?

MG


----------



## KalamityJane

Maistre Gracey said:


> What is a Florida discovery ticket?
> 
> MG


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/resident-discover/


----------



## Maistre Gracey

KalamityJane said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/resident-discover/


Okay... thanks. 
I knew about the resident 3/4 day tix, but didn't know there was a fancy name for them. 

MG


----------



## terrilt

AngiTN said:


> All the various resellers have deals and they vary on which is better. UT is better for some, PS for others. No one place is better for everyone since everyone wants differing number of days on their tickets.
> 
> Most here suggest using the WDW Ticket Finder at Touring Plans. It finds the best deal for your situation from all the different authorized resellers.



YES!  Thank YOU so much!  I had found the 10day base ticket for $408, which I was thrilled about, but just found them for $379+tax/shipping - which is still the cheapest . . . thanks again - the site you recommended directed me to the cheapest ones I've come across.


----------



## GrnMtnMan

Robo said:


> AP vouchers must be exchanged for an actual AP (or activated for MagicBand use) at any ticket booth or Guest Relations at WDW.


If I add an AP voucher to my MDE account, can I simply walk up to the tapstile, touch mickey to mickey, and that will count as activation? Or do I need to do something else?

Thanks for this great thread.
_
ETA: I think I was misreading 'ticket booth', thinking it was the same as turnstile/tapstile. If I'm understanding correctly, I need to walk-up to any ticket booth or Guest Relations location before I go to a park entrance, correct?_


----------



## Robo

GrnMtnMan said:


> If I add an AP voucher to my MDE account,
> 1. can I simply walk up to the tapstile, touch mickey to mickey, and that will count as activation?
> 2. Or do I need to do something else?



1. Nope.
2. AP vouchers must activated for MagicBand use at any ticket booth or Guest Relations at WDW.
Bring a legal photo ID. 
(In fact, always carry a legal photo ID at WDW.)


----------



## GrnMtnMan

Robo said:


> 1. Nope.
> 2. AP vouchers must activated for MagicBand use at any ticket booth or Guest Relations at WDW.
> Bring a legal photo ID.
> (In fact, always carry a legal photo ID at WDW.)


Thanks!


----------



## uccats97

Maistre Gracey said:


> Okay... thanks.
> I knew about the resident 3/4 day tix, but didn't know there was a fancy name for them.
> MG


There is a difference between them. The FL resident 3/4 day tickets are good for over a year except during blackout days. The FL resident Discover Disney tickets, which are also 3 or 4 days, expire June 9, have blackout days, and are less expensive.


----------



## ktate82

My MIL and SIL have a 7 day PH ticket they are going to upgrade to the PH plus in July.  If they use all 7 days of the parks and still have days left on the water parks, could they add a park day or does it have to be added before the last park day is used?


----------



## recmouse

OK... so I have 2, 1-Day Value Tickets for Epcot, Disney's Hollywood Studios or Disney's Animal Kingdom Park that I purchased from UT...

Can I upgrade each of them to a DVC Gold Annual Pass?  And if so, do we use the ticket first and upgrade?  Or is this not worth it?


----------



## Robo

recmouse said:


> OK... so I have 2, 1-Day Value Tickets for Epcot, Disney's Hollywood Studios or Disney's Animal Kingdom Park that *I purchased from UT*...
> 
> 1. Can I upgrade each of them to a DVC Gold Annual Pass?  And if so,
> 2. do we use the ticket first and upgrade?
> 3. Or is this not worth it?



1. Yes.
2. Not necessary, but you CAN. 
If you do, just be sure to do the upgrade on the same day that you use the tickets.
3. ???


----------



## Robo

ktate82 said:


> My MIL and SIL have a 7 day PH ticket they are going to upgrade to the PH plus in July.  If they use all 7 days of the parks and still have days left on the water parks,
> 1. could they add a park day
> 2. or does it have to be added before the last park day is used?



1. Yes.
2. Nope.
It just needs to be with 14 days of the tickets' first use.


----------



## recmouse

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Not necessary, but you CAN.
> If you do, just be sure to do the upgrade on the same day that you use the tickets.
> 3. ???



I just wasn't sure if I should just use the one day and then just buy the AP.  I can't do this at a resort, right?  At a park or Disney Springs? Thank you!


----------



## erionm

recmouse said:


> I just wasn't sure if I should just use the one day and then just buy the AP.  I can't do this at a resort, right?  At a park or Disney Springs? Thank you!


The resort ticket desks can't do anything related to Annual Passes.


----------



## recmouse

erionm said:


> The resort ticket desks can't do anything related to Annual Passes.



Thank you!


----------



## SUSIEQ

Robo said:


> Agreed. What makes this so "messy" is that:
> If you are upgrading to an* AP* you do NOT get the gate price
> when they price bridge. You will get the new "pre-arrival price" that's stated on the website and NOT get the extra $20.
> 
> If you are NOT upgrading to an* AP* (but just adding "days") you DO get the gate price
> when they price bridge. You will get the new "pre-arrival price" that's stated on the website PLUS, get the extra $20.


So, should we upgrade these UT 7 day park hoppers to an 8 day PH, and then upgrade that ticket to an AP? Would we come out $20 ahead? Forgive me if I'm asking a crazy question.


----------



## Robo

SUSIEQ said:


> So, should we upgrade these UT 7 day park hoppers to an 8 day PH, and then upgrade that ticket to an AP? Would we come out $20 ahead? Forgive me if I'm asking a crazy question.



No need.
You would not come out $20 richer or poorer, either way.


----------



## wdw4mealso

Question.. My daughter was just accepted into the Disney College Program.  I know they get some passes, and hotel discounts.  We are a family of 5, so the other 4 of us will take her down- and probably want to go to the parks.  I just planned a solo trip, and would have 5-6 days to visit parks.  And we already have a Christmas trip planned.  I think it would be cost effective for me to at least buy myself an AP.  But I'm not sure.  Does anyone know if the college program kids get 10% off any ticket purchase?  Would that include an AP?  Trying to wrap my head around the cheapest way to get down to see as much as possible.


----------



## babesboo99

Does anyone know when the expiration date is on the tickets now? we are planning to go again in 2019 and was going to buy our tickets early but when the prices went up i could have sworn they said they are going to have expiration on them now.


----------



## Robo

babesboo99 said:


> Does anyone know when the expiration date is on the tickets now? we are planning to go again in 2019 and was going to buy our tickets early but when the prices went up i could have sworn they said they are going to have expiration on them now.



Magic Your Way tickets do have an expiration date.

Tickets purchased at the present time will expire at the end of 2018.


----------



## jmmess

So i just tried to upgrade 7 day PH from pre-price increase and asked the CM to bridge them to current gate first. He said he could only bring to gate pre-price increase and they would be about $467 (with tax) vs. the online gate price of $485+tax and my difference vs. DVC Gold was $127. I was expecting the difference to be around $97 (with tax). CM said he just pushed a button to do the bridge and that's what comes up. He said there is a third level for the ticket (first level is my discounted ticket, second level was the gate price he could bridge to, and third level was current gate price increase). Is this right??


----------



## Robo

jmmess said:


> So i just tried to upgrade 7 day PH from pre-price increase and asked the CM to bridge them to current gate first. He said he could only bring to gate pre-price increase and they would be about $467 (with tax) vs. the online gate price of $485+tax and my difference vs. DVC Gold was $127. I was expecting the difference to be around $97 (with tax). CM said he just pushed a button to do the bridge and that's what comes up. He said there is a third level for the ticket (first level is my discounted ticket, second level was the gate price he could bridge to, and third level was current gate price increase). *Is this right??*



Sorry, too much info meshed together for me to follow.

What is the new current gate price of the ticket (or AP) that you ultimately WANT to get?
What is the new current gate price of the kind of ticket that you HAVE?


----------



## PopGirl26

When I look at buying tickets directly from WDW online, WPF&M is no longer listed, just Park Hopper Plus, which I expected given all the news.

However, when I go to book a package, WPF&M is still an option (and is still the same affordable $65ish when added to a 7-day base).

Is this an oversight on Disney's part?  Why will they still let you buy these as part of a package but not a la carte?


----------



## Robo

PopGirl26 said:


> When I look at buying tickets directly from WDW online, WPF&M is no longer listed, just Park Hopper Plus, which I expected given all the news.
> 
> However, when I go to book a package, WPF&M is still an option (and is still the same affordable $65ish when added to a 7-day base).
> 
> Is this an oversight on Disney's part?  Why will they still let you buy these as part of a package but not a la carte?



The WDW resorts have their own supply of older tickets.
They can choose to book packages with those, if they like.


----------



## PopGirl26

Robo said:


> The WDW resorts have their own supply of older tickets.
> They can choose to book packages with those, if they like.



You know everything, I swear.  Thank you!


----------



## jmmess

Robo said:


> Sorry, too much info meshed together for me to follow.
> 
> What is the new current gate price of the ticket (or AP) that you ultimately WANT to get?
> What is the new current gate price of the kind of ticket that you HAVE?



DVC Gold is $559+tax. I have a 7 Day PH. When I look online that is $485+tax (or $505+tax at the ticket counter), but CM is saying it is worth $467 (incl tax, I didn't get the price without). I bought my ticket pre-price hike and from an authorized reseller. So can discounted park tickets only be bridged to the pre-price increase cost? I thought bridging the ticket brings it up to current gate price?


----------



## Robo

jmmess said:


> DVC Gold is *$559+tax.*
> I have a 7 Day PH. When I look online that is *$485+tax* (or $505+tax at the ticket counter),
> 3. but CM is saying it is worth $467 (incl tax, I didn't get the price without). I bought my ticket pre-price hike and from an authorized reseller.
> 1. So can discounted park tickets only be bridged to the pre-price increase cost?
> 2. I thought bridging the ticket brings it up to current gate price?


1. No.
2. Correct.
3. That CM is incorrect.

If you are sure that the numbers above are, in fact, correct,
the only prices you need to deal with are:
$559+tax = $595.34
$485+tax = $516.53

So, $595.34 minus $516.53 equals $78.81.

The price of your upgrade to DVC AP should be $78.81, including tax.


----------



## Minniekins

Hello Robo, have some questions for you. I was all set on how it works, done the price bridging several times no problem. Now with the new prices and all I wanna get it clear again, lol. One of the above posters mentioned something about three levels and just pushing a button and what the CM would be able to do their tickets for. Is it possible at all that things have changed and bridging to current gate price is not how they do it anymore? My thinking is no as I've seen the many responses and explanations of why they bridge, but have to ask in case I missed something! I do see you said that the CM was wrong. Have others successfully bridged since the price increase?
  So, I have an AP right now but considering getting a 4 day with 3 extra days 'free' from UCT, it's the ticket with the biggest savings between their sale price and the Disney site price, savings listed at $117. So the cost is $419 and I get an adult 7 day park hopper I can use sometime in the next few years as it still expires 14 days after first use. At the time of use I figured I'd either use as is, add a day or two, or likely upgrade to an AP. Now I just checked the math if I bought from Disney and the 7 day hopper is listed as $516.53. That's only a savings of $97, though UCT lists it as a savings of $117. I'm not sure if I'm missing something somewhere. My main thought in buying ahead here is saving the $117, but with $20 difference and it's making me stop and think if it's worth it to buy now. Are they maybe saying it's a savings of $117 over if I bought in person at the ticket office and not as much savings if I were buying online at the Disney site?
Of course, $97 is a good savings but I was more impressed with the $117! The non-expiring till use is great, but as I would not be buying in person the $20 is not a real savings, if that's what the discrepancy is all about. Plus just putting out extra money now while i still have an AP, lol. Next year we will do DL so won't need it probably, but, in a couple years, like 2019, it'll probably save me even more than that with more ticket price increases by then. But if they change the price bridging it won't save me anything. what to do, what to do, lol...
Hopefully this was okay to post in this thread. Thank you very much for sharing all your tickets, maps, and more!, knowledge!


----------



## jmmess

Robo said:


> 1. No.
> 2. Correct.
> 3. That CM is incorrect.
> 
> If you are sure that the numbers above are, in fact, correct,
> the only prices you need to deal with are:
> $559+tax = $595.34
> $485+tax = $516.53
> 
> So, $595.34 minus $516.53 equals $78.81.
> 
> The price of your upgrade to DVC AP should be $78.81, including tax.


Any tips how I get this done right with the next CM? Something I need to ask or suggest? As the PP notes, I'm wondering if anything has changed, since the CM said he was familiar with bridging, yet couldn't do anything more than he was already doing. It is the same ticket I am using to try and get updated to the Gold AP. Thanks!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

jmmess said:


> DVC Gold is $559+tax. I have a 7 Day PH. When I look online that is $485+tax (or $505+tax at the ticket counter), but CM is saying it is worth $467 (incl tax, I didn't get the price without). I bought my ticket pre-price hike and from an authorized reseller. So can discounted park tickets only be bridged to the pre-price increase cost? I thought bridging the ticket brings it up to current gate price?





Robo said:


> 1. No.
> 2. Correct.
> 3. That CM is incorrect.
> 
> If you are sure that the numbers above are, in fact, correct,
> the only prices you need to deal with are:
> $559+tax = $595.34
> $485+tax = $516.53
> 
> So, $595.34 minus $516.53 equals $78.81.
> 
> The price of your upgrade to DVC AP should be $78.81, including tax.



Robo, in looking at this a little deeper, have we actually had any data points (have to be within the last week) where someone successfully price bridged one of the pre-increase non-expiring tickets?  With the addition of the new expiration terms on the tickets, I find it entirely possible that price bridging as we know it, is no more.  

Clearly bridging was put into place to give the guest the benefit of the doubt of what they paid for their ticket by giving them the current gate price of the ticket being used for the upgrade.  Technically, with what the poster is reporting, Disney is still doing that, but going forward, Disney actually knows that the most the guest could have paid for the ticket in this case was the $467 because it doesn't have the expiration restrictions tied to it. Therefore, they ARE still bridging to $467, but not to current gate prices (minus the $20 up-charge).  Further, the ticket being upgraded in this case technically doesn't even exist anymore because of the new expiration terms.

While it's certainly possible the CM was uninformed as we often see, I also think it would be very easy for Disney to code the systems to only bridge to the highest pre-increase price of a non-expiration ticket.  The CM stated to the poster that he just "pushed a button" to do the bridge and that's what came up.  That also seems to support the hard coded pre-expiration values.

There may have been a lot more to these ticket changes than we initially thought than just a price increase and added expiration terms.  I think this is something to keep an eye on; Disney may have just made your "job" here on the DIS a whole lot easier.  If it is the case, on the bright side, at least you'll have more time to focus on those great maps


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Recent updates and rule changes have made price bridging a lot more complicated on the part of the cast member. It used to be very simple in 99% of cases - now it involves multiple steps and is done differently depending on what kind of ticket is being upgraded and what it's being upgraded to. I'm not even remotely surprised that people are having trouble with it.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> Recent updates and rule changes have made price bridging a lot more complicated on the part of the cast member. It used to be very simple in 99% of cases - now it involves multiple steps and is done differently depending on what kind of ticket is being upgraded and what it's being upgraded to. I'm not even remotely surprised that people are having trouble with it.



I hope that's all it is, but having trouble with it is one thing and a change in the rules is something different.  Is there a possibility that price bridging of pre-increase non expiring tickets will only be bridged to the price on the day before the increase and added expiration terms (2/12/17) and is hard-coded into the systems?  I'm just trying to see if the rules have changed here or if it's business as usual going forward.


----------



## Hadley's Mom

I have a question.  I have some one day tickets from before they had an expiration date.  Right now we have APs but I was going to add some days to the one day tickets on our next trip since I have some extra money.  Would doing this then make the upgraded tickets have an expiration date?


----------



## Robo

Hadley's Mom said:


> I have a question.  I have some one day tickets from before they had an expiration date.  Right now we have APs but I was going to add some days to the one day tickets on our next trip since I have some extra money.
> 
> Would doing this then make the upgraded tickets have an expiration date?



Yes.
You would be upgrading to a "current" ticket.
Current tickets expire at the end of 2018.


----------



## jmmess

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> Recent updates and rule changes have made price bridging a lot more complicated on the part of the cast member. It used to be very simple in 99% of cases - now it involves multiple steps and is done differently depending on what kind of ticket is being upgraded and what it's being upgraded to. I'm not even remotely surprised that people are having trouble with it.


So, is it still possible to bridge to current gate price or no? And if yes, what do I need to ask them to do?


----------



## poohntigger

We are going in June and have 9 day base plus water parks tickets.  We want to upgrade to platinum plus tickets....what will our cost be for 4?


----------



## Robo

jmmess said:


> So, is it still possible to bridge to current gate price or no? And if yes, what do I need to ask them to do?



Just ask to upgrade to the ticket you want.
Know in advance how much the upgrade should cost.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

jmmess said:


> So, is it still possible to bridge to current gate price or no? And if yes, what do I need to ask them to do?



If you have to specifically ask them to do anything, you're probably not talking to a CM who is going to do it right. Just ask about upgrading.



Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I hope that's all it is, but having trouble with it is one thing and a change in the rules is something different.  Is there a possibility that price bridging of pre-increase non expiring tickets will only be bridged to the price on the day before the increase and added expiration terms (2/12/17) and is hard-coded into the systems?  I'm just trying to see if the rules have changed here or if it's business as usual going forward.



The "automatic button" we used to use to price bridge now brings tickets to the "pre-arrival" price. That's the one on the website. If a ticket does need to go to gate price - and not all circumstances call for it - that's up to the CM to do manually.

I'm not going to be posting really specific info on the boards anymore. Trust Robo. He's got good information.



poohntigger said:


> We are going in June and have 9 day base plus water parks tickets.  We want to upgrade to platinum plus tickets....what will our cost be for 4?



There is no current price for your tickets in the ticket booths' computer system, so you'll want to do that upgrade at Guest Relations to minimize the hassle. I honestly have no idea what you'll be charged.


----------



## jmmess

Robo said:


> Just ask to upgrade to the ticket you want.
> Know in advance how much the upgrade should cost.


I did and it didn't work. The CM said they couldn't bridge to the current gate price. So wondering if something has now changed?


----------



## AngiTN

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I hope that's all it is, but having trouble with it is one thing and a change in the rules is something different.  Is there a possibility that price bridging of pre-increase non expiring tickets will only be bridged to the price on the day before the increase and added expiration terms (2/12/17) and is hard-coded into the systems?  I'm just trying to see if the rules have changed here or if it's business as usual going forward.


No they have not made any changes to how they price bridge discounted tickets
People have successfully bridged the tickets without expiration to the current expiration priced tickets


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

AngiTN said:


> No they have not made any changes to how they price bridge discounted tickets
> People have successfully bridged the tickets without expiration to the current expiration priced tickets



Awesome.  Thanks @AngiTN, I know there were talks of a lot of people wanting to upgrade but I hadn't seen any positive data points this week since Sunday's change and am aware of three negative data points all claiming to only price bridge to the pre-increase price via the single push of a button. One of the three was manually bridged by the CM (against the hard-coded system number) and the other two, including @jmmess, were not.  I'm glad you've seen otherwise.


----------



## daver

Robo said:


> Yes.
> You would be upgrading to a "current" ticket.
> Current tickets expire at the end of 2018.


So if I have old passes with no expiration, is my best bet to keep them on that card, rather than try to load them onto my new wristband?
I only have waterparks remaining on them, but I might not make it down before the end of 2018.


----------



## Robo

daver said:


> So if I have old passes with no expiration,
> 1. is my best bet to keep them on that card,
> 
> 2. rather than try to load them onto my new wristband?



1. Won't matter.
The tickets, if you don't do any kind of upgrade, won't change.
If they don't have an expiration date now, adding them to your MDE won't give them
an expiration date.


2. You don't load tickets onto wristbands (MagicBands.)
You put tickets into your MyDisneyExperience files and whatever is in the files is accessed
by whatever MagicBands and/or plastic ticket cards that you also have linked to your MDE files.


----------



## siskaren

daver said:


> So if I have old passes with no expiration, is my best bet to keep them on that card, rather than try to load them onto my new wristband?
> I only have waterparks remaining on them, but I might not make it down before the end of 2018.



Nothing is "on" a magic band - it's just a key to access the information in your MDE account.


----------



## BenandMorgsMom

Just sharing our experience with ticket bridging/upgrading.  My husband purchased a promo ticket pay for 4PH get 7dayPH thru work.  We paid 442 with tax.  Just called to inquire bridging to Gold Pass Renewal DVC $505 inc tax when we arrive.  Lesson learned:  We will only get 411$ value of the ticket and we have to pay the 94$ extra to upgrade to Gold Pass.  Tickets thru Working Advantage have no value to the actual gate price the CM told me, in fact there is a hidden fee (442 paid vs. 411 value) for the ticket.  This is the first time we ever tried to do this so I hope by sharing this helps someone who may want to do the same and buy from a ticket exchange thru work.


----------



## Robo

jmmess said:


> I did and it didn't work. The CM said they couldn't bridge to the current gate price. So wondering if something has now changed?



You happened to get a poorly-trained CM.


----------



## Robo

BenandMorgsMom said:


> Just sharing our experience with ticket bridging/upgrading.  My husband purchased a promo ticket pay for 4PH get 7dayPH thru work.  We paid 442 with tax.  Just called to inquire bridging to Gold Pass Renewal DVC $505 inc tax when we arrive.  Lesson learned:  We will only get 411$ value of the ticket and we have to pay the 94$ extra to upgrade to Gold Pass.  Tickets thru Working Advantage have no value to the actual gate price the CM told me, in fact there is a hidden fee (442 paid vs. 411 value) for the ticket.  This is the first time we ever tried to do this so I hope by sharing this helps someone who may want to do the same and buy from a ticket exchange thru work.



There is a long track record of "phone CMs" not knowing any kind of correct procedure.
Once you get to WDW, try the upgrade, in person.


----------



## jmmess

BenandMorgsMom said:


> Just sharing our experience with ticket bridging/upgrading.  My husband purchased a promo ticket pay for 4PH get 7dayPH thru work.  We paid 442 with tax.  Just called to inquire bridging to Gold Pass Renewal DVC $505 inc tax when we arrive.  Lesson learned:  We will only get 411$ value of the ticket and we have to pay the 94$ extra to upgrade to Gold Pass.  Tickets thru Working Advantage have no value to the actual gate price the CM told me, in fact there is a hidden fee (442 paid vs. 411 value) for the ticket.  This is the first time we ever tried to do this so I hope by sharing this helps someone who may want to do the same and buy from a ticket exchange thru work.


This was my experience yesterday at the International Gateway. Per some of the others, upgrading the ticket can still be done to current gate price. P.S. UT had the same ticket but with tax included, so it was $419.


----------



## jmmess

AngiTN said:


> No they have not made any changes to how they price bridge discounted tickets
> People have successfully bridged the tickets without expiration to the current expiration priced tickets


Curious where they upgraded their tickets - maybe I'll have better luck there. Sadly the CM I spoke with said he knew all about this process.


----------



## siskaren

jmmess said:


> Curious where they upgraded their tickets - maybe I'll have better luck there. Sadly the CM I spoke with said he knew all about this process.



It's not the location that matters, it's the CM.


----------



## Robo

siskaren said:


> It's not the location that matters, it's the CM.



And, to further explain, the CM that a guest encounters at X location on Y date at Z time, may or may not be at X location at another time and/or date.


----------



## BenandMorgsMom

Robo said:


> There is a long track record of "phone CMs" not knowing any kind of correct procedure.
> Once you get to WDW, try the upgrade, in person.


ROBO...quick question:  Do you believe the CM (actually 3 on the phone) could be mistaken?  Or am I just not comprehending bridging.  In the past I thought if you purchased a promo 3rd party ticket, the "Gate Value" was the $$$amount given which would be the 7 day value not price of the actual ticket (Buy 4 days/get 7).  The whole hidden value 411$(what Disney will give us) vs 442$ paid price of our ticket is a mind boggler in itself.  Thanks so much for your help.  Kim


----------



## daver

Robo said:


> 1. Won't matter.
> The tickets, if you don't do any kind of upgrade, won't change.
> If they don't have an expiration date now, adding them to your MDE won't give them
> an expiration date.
> 
> 
> 2. You don't load tickets onto wristbands (MagicBands.)
> You put tickets into your MyDisneyExperience files and whatever is in the files is accessed
> by whatever MagicBands and/or plastic ticket cards that you also have linked to your MDE files.


Ok thanks... 1 more thing, can you load multiple tickets into MDE and use them on your writband?


----------



## Robo

daver said:


> -can you load multiple tickets into MDE and use them on your writband?



Yes.
But, that might open up a whole other can of worms.

You must go to Guest Relations and have the CM "prioritize" the tickets, so that you don't accidentally use the "wrong ticket" at the entrance gates.


----------



## mousefanmichelle

Do they offer discounted tickets to the MK for admission after 5pm?  Ithought they had once, not sure if they still do or maybe I imagined it in the past...

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

mousefanmichelle said:


> Do they offer discounted tickets to the MK for admission after 5pm?  Ithought they had once, not sure if they still do or maybe I imagined it in the past...



*Convention tickets*
These are only available to people who are attending conventions held on WDW.
Normally purchase is via a web link provided by Disney through the convention's web site for pre-purchase,
or sometimes at the convention itself.
Which version(s) of the Convention Tickets are available for which convention(s) can vary.
Verification of convention attendance may be required.

*After 2:00PM - Convention ticket* allows admission to one park per day after 2:00pm.
These tickets may not be upgraded.
*
After 3:00PM - Convention ticket* allows admission to one park per day after 3:00pm.
These tickets may not be upgraded.

*After 4:00PM - Convention ticket* allows admission to one park per day after 4:00pm.
These tickets may not be upgraded.

*Multi-day MYW Convention Ticket* is about a 10% savings from the regular MYW prices and *includes one WPF&M visit*.
----------------------


----------



## daver

Robo said:


> Yes.
> But, that might open up a whole other can of worms.
> 
> You must go to Guest Relations and have the CM "prioritize" the tickets, so that you don't accidentally use the "wrong ticket" at the entrance gates.


Perfect! Thanks!
My no expiration tickets are all for water parks, and Ill NEVER use 5 days when Im down in September. Lol


----------



## blackpearl77

I was just pricing out my trip on disney's site and for the package - there is no 4 day ticket. It has 2, 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, etc.  No 4? Is that a glitch? I wanted 4 day. Confused!


----------



## blackpearl77

Nevermind! I found the answer! With the Fun & Sun package: When you book a room and ticket package with a minimum 4-day theme park ticket, you can get one more day added to your ticket for FREE! So that's why there's no 4 you get an extra day for free. Too bad I don't need the extra day.....


----------



## jmmess

So I was told tonight at DS GR that bridging or upgrading to current gate price can no longer be done. The system knows what you paid for your ticket and you will pay the difference between that and the AP (in my instance) - youcan apply the price paid vs. current AP price. Note: my tickets were purchased from UT. The new price structure no longer allows for what they used to be able to do - apparently this is a new procedure. They talked to a "coordinator" and tried to do it and was told the same. The odd thing was that one of the tickets I purchased from UT showed as a gate price (not sure if that was a result of last night's attempt a time Epcot?!). But strike 2.


----------



## SUSIEQ

jmmess said:


> So I was told tonight at DS GR that bridging or upgrading to current gate price can no longer be done. The system knows what you paid for your ticket and you will pay the difference between that and the AP (in my instance) - youcan apply the price paid vs. current AP price. Note: my tickets were purchased from UT. The new price structure no longer allows up as in the system?what they used to be able to do - apparently this is a new procedure. They talked to a "coordinator" and tried to do it and was told the same. The odd thing was that one of the tickets I purchased from UT showed as a gate price (not sure if that was a result of last night's attempt a time Epcot?!). But strike 2.


What price did the other ticket from UT show? Did you do the upgrade? Thanks.


----------



## SUSIEQ

AngiTN said:


> No they have not made any changes to how they price bridge discounted tickets
> People have successfully bridged the tickets without expiration to the current expiration priced tickets


Have any of these successful people upgraded to APs since 2/12/17? Thanks.


----------



## Robo

jmmess said:


> So I was told tonight at DS GR that bridging or upgrading to current gate price can no longer be done. The system knows what you paid for your ticket and you will pay the difference between that and the AP (in my instance) - youcan apply the price paid vs. current AP price. Note: my tickets were purchased from UT. The new price structure no longer allows for what they used to be able to do - apparently this is a new procedure. They talked to a "coordinator" and tried to do it and was told the same. The odd thing was that one of the tickets I purchased from UT showed as a gate price (not sure if that was a result of last night's attempt a time Epcot?!). But strike 2.


Don't take this as fact, just yet.

First off, "the system" has no way of knowing what the guest paid for a discounted ticket.


----------



## AngiTN

SUSIEQ said:


> Have any of these successful people upgraded to APs since 2/12/17? Thanks.


Yes, they have
And our CM from ticketing here at The Dis has confirmed no changes


----------



## jmmess

SUSIEQ said:


> What price did the other ticket from UT show? Did you do the upgrade? Thanks.


$411 - I did bridge the one ticket that showed a gate price. Didn't want to risk something changing. That one showed a price of $537, so the difference was $57.


----------



## AngiTN

Robo said:


> Don't take this as fact, just yet.
> 
> First off, "the system" has no way of knowing what the guest paid for a dicounted ticket.


They only know what Disney sold the ticket for, right?


----------



## AngiTN

jmmess said:


> $411 - I did bridge the one ticket that showed a gate price. Didn't want to risk something changing. That one showed a price of $537, so the difference was $57.


Which obviously proves their answer for the other incorrect.


----------



## Robo

AngiTN said:


> They only know what Disney sold the ticket for, right?


Yup. The discounter decides what they want to charge the guest.


----------



## jmmess

I don't get it, they know the ticket was not sold by Disney and the price they are quoting is pretty close to what I paid, so the "system" must know something? At any rate, several CMs are saying they are upgrading to gate and it still doesn't get to current gate price due to the fact that the ticket was purchased pre-rate hike.


----------



## jmmess

AngiTN said:


> Which obviously proves their answer for the other incorrect.


The CM couldn't explain why one ticket showed gate, but the $537 is based on Disney's ticket counter rate for a 7 Day PH ($20 more than online). She actually thought I purchased the tickets separately, so I was wondering if the CM yesterday somehow changed the ticket to gate and now you have to do separate transactions - one to fix the price to gate and then go back and upgrade to AP?! Hoping to try this theory another time this week.


----------



## BenandMorgsMom

This seems to be an issue as of today.....that $411 seems to be a common # since I asked ROBO my question we called the 3rd party for my ticket purchase and since it is a PepsiCo ticket, they said they had no idea where WDW is getting this information from regarding my price of $442 and WDW saying it's worth $411. I'm troubled by this development.


----------



## BenandMorgsMom

AngiTN said:


> Yes, they have
> And our CM from ticketing here at The Dis has confirmed no changes


Angi do you think there is a way around this glitch?  When we return in 3 weeks, should we activate the 7 day "promo" ticket and use it on my DH magicband and then before the last day upgrade it to an AP?  I'm trying to figure out in my mind what the variables are.  The 3rd party that gives/sells tickets to PepsiCo employees swears they have no idea about the "hidden fee" WDW is telling me is attached to the ticket.  It seems WDW is throwing out the $411 as a random value.  Your thoughts?


----------



## jmmess

BenandMorgsMom said:


> This seems to be an issue as of today.....that $411 seems to be a common # since I asked ROBO my question we called the 3rd party for my ticket purchase and since it is a PepsiCo ticket, they said they had no idea where WDW is getting this information from regarding my price of $442 and WDW saying it's worth $411. I'm troubled by this development.


They definitely can't tell which ticket seller I purchased from other than the fact that it wasn't Disney. Interesting that another vendor is also showing the $411! I know that TicketsAtWork was something around $419+tax for the same ticket, so that $411 is definitely not what the ticket was purchased for. 

I also tried to upgrade a ticket I bought directly from Disney (it was the DVC Promo ticket from last year - buy 4 days, get one free plus water parks) and the CM could only give me the price of that ticket ($392?) towards the price of the AP.


----------



## jmmess

BenandMorgsMom said:


> Angi do you think there is a way around this glitch?  When we return in 3 weeks, *should we activate the 7 day "promo" ticket and use it on my DH magicband and then before the last day upgrade it to an AP?*  I'm trying to figure out in my mind what the variables are.  The 3rd party that gives/sells tickets to PepsiCo employees swears they have no idea about the "hidden fee" WDW is telling me is attached to the ticket.  It seems WDW is throwing out the $411 as a random value.  Your thoughts?


I suggested this to the CM last night and he said it wouldn't matter, the system would still know. It was my Plan B in the event I strike out a third time to see what would happen.


----------



## jmmess

SUSIEQ said:


> Have any of these successful people upgraded to APs since 2/12/17? Thanks.





AngiTN said:


> Yes, they have
> And our CM from ticketing here at The Dis has confirmed no changes


I don't doubt that people have successfully upgraded to an AP. I do wonder what the price difference is that they paid. I could have easily upgraded to an AP, but the differential was not current gate price vs. AP.


----------



## jmmess

jmmess said:


> I suggested this to the CM last night and he said it wouldn't matter, the system would still know. It was my Plan B in the event I strike out a third time to see what would happen.


Unfortunately that test won't happen until May.


----------



## BenandMorgsMom

jmmess said:


> They definitely can't tell which ticket seller I purchased from other than the fact that it wasn't Disney. Interesting that another vendor is also showing the $411! I know that TicketsAtWork was something around $419+tax for the same ticket, so that $411 is definitely not what the ticket was purchased for.
> 
> I also tried to upgrade a ticket I bought directly from Disney (it was the DVC Promo ticket from last year - buy 4 days, get one free plus water parks) and the CM could only give me the price of that ticket ($392?) towards the price of the AP.



I am aware of the issue with WDW Promo Tix We had an unfortunate incident and WDW gave us 2 sets of tickets for length of stay....we tried to upgrade them and they would not allow us to use the value.  That was 2 years ago.  This new glitch is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## AngiTN

BenandMorgsMom said:


> Just sharing our experience with ticket bridging/upgrading.  My husband purchased a promo ticket pay for 4PH get 7dayPH thru work.  We paid 442 with tax.  *Just called to inquire* bridging to Gold Pass Renewal DVC $505 inc tax when we arrive.  Lesson learned:  We will only get 411$ value of the ticket and we have to pay the 94$ extra to upgrade to Gold Pass.  Tickets thru Working Advantage have no value to the actual gate price the CM told me, in fact there is a hidden fee (442 paid vs. 411 value) for the ticket.  This is the first time we ever tried to do this so I hope by sharing this helps someone who may want to do the same and buy from a ticket exchange thru work.





BenandMorgsMom said:


> *Angi do you think there is a way around this glitch? * When we return in 3 weeks, should we activate the 7 day "promo" ticket and use it on my DH magicband and then before the last day upgrade it to an AP?  I'm trying to figure out in my mind what the variables are.  The 3rd party that gives/sells tickets to PepsiCo employees swears they have no idea about the "hidden fee" WDW is telling me is attached to the ticket.  It seems WDW is throwing out the $411 as a random value.  Your thoughts?


Yeah, don't waste your time calling anyone. The person you get on the phone will have no idea and honestly, even if they told you that you could get full price on the tickets it wouldn't mean a thing when you go to the counter and complete the transaction. The agents you reach on the phone do not know

As has been posted, Disney can not see what price you paid for the ticket. Disney can see the price they sold the ticket for. Which is why they see the ticket sold for $411. That is correct. Whoever you bought it from paid $411 for the ticket. They sold it to you for more than that. Which is the same thing UT, Parksavers, etc does. They mark up the tickets when selling them.

As for what to do, know the cost you should pay to upgrade. If you don't get that price, go somewhere else. At least until we hear from ticketing directly that a change has happened.


----------



## AngiTN

BenandMorgsMom said:


> I am aware of the issue with WDW Promo Tix *We had an unfortunate incident and WDW gave us 2 sets of tickets for length of stay....we tried to upgrade them and they would not allow us to use the value.*  That was 2 years ago.  This new glitch is beyond my comprehension.


Comp tickets can not be upgraded


----------



## AngiTN

jmmess said:


> I don't doubt that people have successfully upgraded to an AP. I do wonder what the price difference is that they paid. I could have easily upgraded to an AP, but the differential was not current gate price vs. AP.


If you read through the thread on the new ticket prices you'll see exactly what they paid, which was the difference from the gate price and the AP


----------



## BenandMorgsMom

Thanks AngiTN, We should pay nothing to upgrade.  The value on the ticket is more than the upgrade...that's the reason I am pursuing this issue.  I should have been over, they are saying I owe 94.44...I will monitor the boards and after the trip will post my experience.  Working Advantage has since offered to refund our money for the ticket from PepsiCo.  Customer service.  Nice!  Thanks so much for your help.  Kim O


----------



## jmmess

jo-jo said:


> Yes,at guest services outside of Epcot this morning.
> 
> To finish this story, this is from my DD.......DD said the numbers may not be exact.   But she didn't pay the $140 they told her THREE times between last night and this morning.
> 
> *So, we get to Epcot ticketing about 8:35. I'm sent to a window and the cm says just a minute we are switching out. I was a little disappointed because this cm seemed like a vet. So a brand new cm comes in with a trainer. I thought, oh, the trainer will know what she's doing.
> 
> So they do the speil, look up all the cards, verify I have park hoppers. I can see the training sign in the window that explains the bridging process!
> So $140ish per ticket. I said, "oh, I thought it was the difference between the ticket price and the AP price.". She said "yes, the ticket price is 467 with tax and a DVC gold is 595"
> 
> So, then I said, no, that's not the ticket price. She said "yes it is." I said no, a 7 day hoppers is 485 before tax." She said, "I'd be happy to double check."
> And she did. She said oh, I'm sorry, this was my fault. I see you used this ticket yesterday so the value of your ticket is actual 539 (or something high that started with a five. Probably 485 plus tax).
> She said, "so I'm going to bridge this ticket up to the current price..."
> I thought, "she said bridge!"
> This was the trainer this whole time.*
> 
> 
> So the lesson here is if at first you don't bridge, try, try againl


So this post is interesting since they used the ticket first. Need to keep going back in the pages to find someone that didn't use the ticket first.


----------



## leelee9878

I bought a 7 day park hopper from undercover tourist. I went to MK today and on my way out I tried to upgrade to the DVC gold pass, the total was more than I expected. It should have been around a $78 difference but they said it was about $130. This was at the window outside the park, so I decided to try City Hall to see if I got a different amount and I didn't. I'm going to try again tomorrow, possibly at a different park as well.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

jmmess said:


> So this post is interesting since they used the ticket first. Need to keep going back in the pages to find someone that didn't use the ticket first.



I know that trainer - we talked about that exact transaction later in the day - and what she meant by the usage comment is that a CM at MK the previous day had altered the ticket in their own attempt to do the upgrade, so she had to do something different from the standard procedure.



BenandMorgsMom said:


> Thanks AngiTN, We should pay nothing to upgrade.  The value on the ticket is more than the upgrade...



Then it's not an "upgrade" - Disney's definition of an upgrade is an increase in dollar value.


----------



## jo-jo

But the correct amount is 78????    We might be doing the 7 day to AP upgrade in May with the tickets our DS has.   I would feel so much better if I heard several stories where this worked without a hitch.


----------



## jmmess

jo-jo said:


> But the correct amount is 78????    We might be doing the 7 day to AP upgrade in May with the tickets our DS has.   I would feel so much better if I heard several stories where this worked without a hitch.


It should be $78 based on the online gate price or $57 for the gate (ticket counter) price, but haven't yet found a CM who can do it successfully. All are saying since the ticket was bought pre-rate increase that the ticket is only worth $411, so the difference to AP is $130(ish).


----------



## mars315

I am very interested in this bridging discussion, as that is how I have purchased my AP's in the past.  I have another question:  Assuming bridging still works like it used to, if I am renewing my AP, can I use a Park Hopper purchased at a discount and upgrade to a "Renewal Price" AP?  So I would get both the renewal discount and the discount realized by bridging a ticket purchased at a discount?


----------



## Robo

mars315 said:


> I am very interested in this bridging discussion, as that is how I have purchased my AP's in the past.  I have another question:  Assuming bridging still works like it used to, if I am renewing my AP,
> 1. can I use a Park Hopper purchased at a discount and upgrade to a "Renewal Price" AP?
> 2. So I would get both the renewal discount and the discount realized by bridging a ticket purchased at a discount?



1. Yes.
2. Yes.


----------



## SUSIEQ

jmmess said:


> It should be $78 based on the online gate price or $57 for the gate (ticket counter) price, but haven't yet found a CM who can do it successfully. All are saying since the ticket was bought pre-rate increase that the ticket is only worth $411, so the difference to AP is $130(ish).


I think our glory days of bridging tickets are over!!!! Looks like going forward, it is going to be very DIFFICULT if not IMPOSSIBLE to get Disney to credit us for more than what the reseller actually paid Disney for a particular ticket. In the cases being discussed, it looks like the resellers paid Disney $411. It doesn't matter that we paid the reseller more than $411, because Disney was not a party to that transaction. I wish things would go back to the old way of doing business.


----------



## SUSIEQ

leelee9878 said:


> I bought a 7 day park hopper from undercover tourist. I went to MK today and on my way out I tried to upgrade to the DVC gold pass, the total was more than I expected. It should have been around a $78 difference but they said it was about $130. This was at the window outside the park, so I decided to try City Hall to see if I got a different amount and I didn't. I'm going to try again tomorrow, possibly at a different park as well.


Sad that this is the new common theme.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

I think a big sticking point here is that CMs don't know what the correct pre-arrival prices are, since they aren't our gate price and we don't have them in our computers. I've made a chart and intend to try and have it distributed to the ticket booths. Whether I'll be successful is yet to be seen.

I'm working at MK today so anyone who comes to TTC has a 1 in however many people are working chance of getting me, lol. I'm really hoping to see some of this for myself since I've been doing other work-related stuff basically every day since the update. I'll have a better idea of where the problems are coming from once I see them for myself.


----------



## leelee9878

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> I think a big sticking point here is that CMs don't know what the correct pre-arrival prices are, since they aren't our gate price and we don't have them in our computers. I've made a chart and intend to try and have it distributed to the ticket booths. Whether I'll be successful is yet to be seen.
> 
> I'm working at MK today so anyone who comes to TTC has a 1 in however many people are working chance of getting me, lol. I'm really hoping to see some of this for myself since I've been doing other work-related stuff basically every day since the update. I'll have a better idea of where the problems are coming from once I see them for myself.




What time do you go in? LOL Even if I don't get you hoping I get someone that you distributed your chart to and will have success


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

leelee9878 said:


> What time do you go in? LOL Even if I don't get you hoping I get someone that you distributed your chart to and will have success



I'm clocking in right now, but unfortunately I won't be working on getting the charts out until tomorrow. There's a meeting that I intend to bring it up at, which is another reason I'm hoping I see some good scenarios today so I can firm up my theory on why there are problems. Unfortunately, we don't get a lot of upgrades at the TTC - it's mostly will call and one day ticket sales - but I can hope.


----------



## AngiTN

SUSIEQ said:


> I think our glory days of bridging tickets are over!!!! Looks like going forward, it is going to be very DIFFICULT if not IMPOSSIBLE to get Disney to credit us for more than what the reseller actually paid Disney for a particular ticket. In the cases being discussed, it looks like the resellers paid Disney $411. It doesn't matter that we paid the reseller more than $411, because Disney was not a party to that transaction. I wish things would go back to the old way of doing business.


I don't. I do not believe it is in Disney's plan to penalize people who buy legitimate 3rd party tickets. Disney would kill their ticket resell market. Now, maybe that is in their plan but I do doubt it. It's never been easy to find a CM that knew how to bridge and according to Ravenclawtrekkie, it's an even harder procedure now, so clearly it's even harder to find one who knows what they are doing.


----------



## leelee9878

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> I'm clocking in right now, but unfortunately I won't be working on getting the charts out until tomorrow. There's a meeting that I intend to bring it up at, which is another reason I'm hoping I see some good scenarios today so I can firm up my theory on why there are problems. Unfortunately, we don't get a lot of upgrades at the TTC - it's mostly will call and one day ticket sales - but I can hope.



Ah okay, I'm at Bay Lake now want me to come to TTC to help the cause and give you an example to bring up? Lol


----------



## SaintsManiac

I'm starting to think I should just throw the AP idea out the window. I know we are going back less than a year from our trip this year, but if UT has any tickets left I may just grab them now.

I have 6 day PH linked to MDE now. If I decide to buy 8 day PH to use this year instead is it easy to reassign them?


----------



## AngiTN

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm starting to think I should just throw the AP idea out the window. I know we are going back less than a year from our trip this year, but if UT has any tickets left I may just grab them now.
> 
> I have 6 day PH linked to MDE now. *If I decide to buy 8 day PH to use this year instead is it easy to reassign them?*


Extremely. All done right in MDE


----------



## SaintsManiac

Also, is it still easy to add a day to tickets in WDW? Seems like everything is so complicated now...


----------



## AngiTN

SaintsManiac said:


> Also, is it still easy to add a day to tickets in WDW? Seems like everything is so complicated now...


Heaven knows it should be. But I can't say that I've read any reports one way or another since the price change a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## SaintsManiac

AngiTN said:


> Heaven knows it should be. But I can't say that I've read any reports one way or another since the price change a couple of weeks ago.




I hope so. I may hold off and just see how things go for other DISers before we go. The AP just makes the most sense for us.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

AngiTN said:


> I don't. I do not believe it is in Disney's plan to penalize people who buy legitimate 3rd party tickets. Disney would kill their ticket resell market. Now, maybe that is in their plan but I do doubt it. It's never been easy to find a CM that knew how to bridge and according to Ravenclawtrekkie, it's an even harder procedure now, so clearly it's even harder to find one who knows what they are doing.



I always enjoy reading your posts, but I don't think that Disney is trying to penalize anybody and as long as the resale market is selling at a discount, they won't be impacted either; it's a matter of what price Disney is going to bridge to.  They have always given the customer the benefit of the doubt and bridged to current prices because they DID NOT KNOW WHAT THE GUEST PAID.  The simple facts are that Disney NOW KNOWS THE MOST THE GUEST COULD HAVE PAID if they come to the counter with a non-expiring ticket and that's Disney's ticket price on 2-11-17.  As much as it pains me, there is no reason for Disney to bridge to the current pre-arrival gate price any longer if someone brings one of these non-expiring tickets because THEY KNOW THE GUEST DID NOT PAY THAT PRICE.  They are still bridging, but why should they give credit to a guest for an amount Disney's knows they didn't pay?  They don't currently bridge tickets bought directly from Disney for this same principle....they know the guest didn't pay the gate price.

I'm just trying to figure out if there has been a change and it's not as if Disney is going to make an announcement about this as you mentioned yesterday.  Clearly they don't even make things clear for their CMs.   There's just way too much conflicting information on this right now to know what is accurate going forward; it's only been a little over a week since the increase.  Even Ravenclawtrekkie, who is very knowledgeable, said yesterday that the "automatic button" used to bridge tickets brought the tickets to the pre-arrival price and now today is saying that the information is not in the computers which is why she is trying to get charts out to others.  Yet there are other reports of CM's (allegedly very familiar with bridging) who pushed the "automatic button" and the system brought the price to the pre-increased non expiration termed ticket price as of 2-11-17.  So which is it? 

Clearly all CM's don't know what they are doing and that's causing some of the confusion as it always has, but what isn't clear, is if the non-expiring tickets will be bridged past the 2-11-17 prices and I haven't seen any reports of people successfully doing so (that doesn't mean there aren't any).  I've been lucky in the fact that I've successfully bridged tickets for years without a single issue on the prices or my CM interaction.  Going forward, I don't think it's a positive sign that we need to locate the ONE CM on all of Disney property who is willing to circumvent the system and manually bridge a ticket (potentially against new policy) above what the computer system is telling them it should be.  It's quite possible the policy has changed, even without the CMs knowing/understanding it, and that is what I'm trying to figure out in light of some recent negative reports.  You know as well as I do that Disney is not the best at communicating policy to its CMs, so this may not be any different? I hope I'm wrong!  

Also, do you have the link/source for the people that you're citing who have successfully bridged the pre-expiration tickets this past week?  You've mentioned it a couple times and suggested looking through the thread that discussed the increased ticket prices located at https://www.disboards.com/threads/ticket-prices-going-up-2-12-17-new-pricing-page-8.3578128/, but in the 27 pages of this thread, I did not see anybody who actually bridged, only discussions of what they hoped to do.  It's only been a little over a week since the increase.  I don't doubt that you read positive reports, I just want to see exactly how these people bridged and at which prices.


----------



## Robo

Wow.





.


----------



## SUSIEQ

Robo said:


> Wow.


My sentiments exactly.
This is BAD!


----------



## AngiTN

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I always enjoy reading your posts, but I don't think that Disney is trying to penalize anybody and as long as the resale market is selling at a discount, they won't be impacted either; it's a matter of what price Disney is going to bridge to.  They have always given the customer the benefit of the doubt and bridged to current prices because they DID NOT KNOW WHAT THE GUEST PAID.*  The simple facts are that Disney NOW KNOWS THE MOST THE GUEST COULD HAVE PAID if they come to the counter with a non-expiring ticket and that's Disney's ticket price on 2-11-17. * As much as it pains me, there is no reason for Disney to bridge to the current pre-arrival gate price any longer if someone brings one of these non-expiring tickets because THEY KNOW THE GUEST DID NOT PAY THAT PRICE.  They are still bridging, but why should they give credit to a guest for an amount Disney's knows they didn't pay?  They don't currently bridge tickets bought directly from Disney for this same principle....they know the guest didn't pay the gate price.


But this isn't what is happening/reported. If they try to lock the guest in to the price they sold them for it is penalizing the guest because they guest has paid more than that.

ETA - And if they did make this change to lock in the last price tickets without an expiration date were sold I would be fine with that. Just don't take away the value below what was paid for them. 



> Also, do you have the link/source for the people that you're citing who have successfully bridged the pre-expiration tickets this past week?  You've mentioned it a couple times and suggested looking through the thread that discussed the increased ticket prices located at https://www.disboards.com/threads/ticket-prices-going-up-2-12-17-new-pricing-page-8.3578128/, but in the 27 pages of this thread, I did not see anybody who actually bridged, only discussions of what they hoped to do.  It's only been a little over a week since the increase.  I don't doubt that you read positive reports, I just want to see exactly how these people bridged and at which prices.



See this post, someone linked it (and I admit I've forgotten which post discussed this instance. I thought it was the increase thread but may not have been. Someone else found it though). I addition there were others in this same thread
All About TICKETS at WDW


----------



## SUSIEQ

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I always enjoy reading your posts, but I don't think that Disney is trying to penalize anybody and as long as the resale market is selling at a discount, they won't be impacted either; it's a matter of what price Disney is going to bridge to.  They have always given the customer the benefit of the doubt and bridged to current prices because they DID NOT KNOW WHAT THE GUEST PAID.  The simple facts are that Disney NOW KNOWS THE MOST THE GUEST COULD HAVE PAID if they come to the counter with a non-expiring ticket and that's Disney's ticket price on 2-11-17.  As much as it pains me, there is no reason for Disney to bridge to the current pre-arrival gate price any longer if someone brings one of these non-expiring tickets because THEY KNOW THE GUEST DID NOT PAY THAT PRICE.  They are still bridging, but why should they give credit to a guest for an amount Disney's knows they didn't pay?  They don't currently bridge tickets bought directly from Disney for this same principle....they know the guest didn't pay the gate price.
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out if there has been a change and it's not as if Disney is going to make an announcement about this as you mentioned yesterday.  Clearly they don't even make things clear for their CMs.   There's just way too much conflicting information on this right now to know what is accurate going forward; it's only been a little over a week since the increase.  Even Ravenclawtrekkie, who is very knowledgeable, said yesterday that the "automatic button" used to bridge tickets brought the tickets to the pre-arrival price and now today is saying that the information is not in the computers which is why she is trying to get charts out to others.  Yet there are other reports of CM's (allegedly very familiar with bridging) who pushed the "automatic button" and the system brought the price to the pre-increased non expiration termed ticket price as of 2-11-17.  So which is it?
> 
> Clearly all CM's don't know what they are doing and that's causing some of the confusion as it always has, but what isn't clear, is if the non-expiring tickets will be bridged past the 2-11-17 prices and I haven't seen any reports of people successfully doing so (that doesn't mean there aren't any).  I've been lucky in the fact that I've successfully bridged tickets for years without a single issue on the prices or my CM interaction.  Going forward, I don't think it's a positive sign that we need to locate the ONE CM on all of Disney property who is willing to circumvent the system and manually bridge a ticket (potentially against new policy) above what the computer system is telling them it should be.  It's quite possible the policy has changed, even without the CMs knowing/understanding it, and that is what I'm trying to figure out in light of some recent negative reports.  You know as well as I do that Disney is not the best at communicating policy to its CMs, so this may not be any different? I hope I'm wrong!
> 
> Also, do you have the link/source for the people that you're citing who have successfully bridged the pre-expiration tickets this past week?  You've mentioned it a couple times and suggested looking through the thread that discussed the increased ticket prices located at https://www.disboards.com/threads/ticket-prices-going-up-2-12-17-new-pricing-page-8.3578128/, but in the 27 pages of this thread, I did not see anybody who actually bridged, only discussions of what they hoped to do.  It's only been a little over a week since the increase.  I don't doubt that you read positive reports, I just want to see exactly how these people bridged and at which prices.


But, Disney is only giving $411 credit towards upgrades to guests holding 7 day hoppers. I don't believe 7 day hoppers cost $411 on 2/11/17.
I believe they cost more on that date, but I'm not sure.


----------



## AngiTN

SUSIEQ said:


> But, Disney is only giving $411 credit towards upgrades to guests holding 7 day hoppers. I don't believe 7 day hoppers cost $411 on 2/11/17.
> I believe they cost more on that date, but I'm not sure.


You are correct, they did. $411 is what Disney sold the ticket to the reseller for


----------



## SUSIEQ

AngiTN said:


> You are correct, they did. $411 is what Disney sold the ticket to the reseller for


Exactly. That's why this is so bad.


----------



## Robo

SUSIEQ said:


> Exactly. That's why this is so bad.



I'm trying not to post much here, as it just seems to stir things further.


----------



## AngiTN

SUSIEQ said:


> Exactly. That's why this is so bad.


I think folks are panicking too soon. It will sort out. There are folks who have gotten the correct price on the tickets. Even one did after a CM told them they wouldn't. Which made no sense and clearly shows it can be done even if some CM don't have a clue how to do it.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

AngiTN said:


> But this isn't what is happening/reported. If they try to lock the guest in to the price they sold them for it is penalizing the guest because they guest has paid more than that.





SUSIEQ said:


> But, Disney is only giving $411 credit towards upgrades to guests holding 7 day hoppers. I don't believe 7 day hoppers cost $411 on 2/11/17.
> I believe they cost more on that date, but I'm not sure.




Yes, it is being reported and it's what I'm specifically referring to.  See the post below.  In this case, $467 is the pre-increase price.  I'm aware of two other instances of this same response for two different guests.  The CM below was clearly familiar with bridging.  The reports that we've seen with the $411 number is clearly incompetent CMs who are using the "first level" referenced below (the price Disney sold to the reseller) and not bridging to the pre-increase price on 2-11-17.  See the difference?



jmmess said:


> *So i just tried to upgrade 7 day PH from pre-price increase and asked the CM to bridge them to current gate first. He said he could only bring to gate pre-price increase and they would be about $467 (with tax) vs. the online gate price of $485+tax and my difference vs. DVC Gold was $127. I was expecting the difference to be around $97 (with tax). CM said he just pushed a button to do the bridge and that's what comes up. He said there is a third level for the ticket (first level is my discounted ticket, second level was the gate price he could bridge to, and third level was current gate price increase). Is this right??[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Robo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying not to post much here, as it just seems to stir things further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're definitely not stirring anything Robo, your information has always been great.  I'm just trying to figure out if there has been a change.  If you have any reports from the last week that the tickets are actually being bridged to post 2-11-17 prices, please feel free to post them to offer any insight.
Click to expand...


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

leelee9878 said:


> Ah okay, I'm at Bay Lake now want me to come to TTC to help the cause and give you an example to bring up? Lol



Re: Real life: I'm glad you got your upgrade done. The woman helping you kind of did it wrong (she used the adding a day procedure, not the upgrading to an AP procedure) but it worked out for you.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Also, for what it's worth to everyone, I figured a thing out about why the "step one" part of the bridging process isn't working as intended and I plan to talk about it tomorrow to people who can hopefully get it fixed.


----------



## jo-jo

[QUOTE="Friendlyadvice2, post: 57155078, member: 520718 

Also, do you have the link/source for the people that you're citing who have successfully bridged the pre-expiration tickets this past week?  You've mentioned it a couple times and suggested looking through the thread that discussed the increased ticket prices located at https://www.disboards.com/threads/ticket-prices-going-up-2-12-17-new-pricing-page-8.3578128/, but in the 27 pages of this thread, I did not see anybody who actually bridged, only discussions of what they hoped to do.  It's only been a little over a week since the increase.  I don't doubt that you read positive reports, I just want to see exactly how these people bridged and at which prices.[/QUOTE]


I don't know how to post links, but this from one of my posts a few pages back.......

To finish this story, this is from my DD.......DD said the numbers may not be exact. But she didn't pay the $140 they told her THREE times between last night and this morning.

*So, we get to Epcot ticketing about 8:35. I'm sent to a window and the cm says just a minute we are switching out. I was a little disappointed because this cm seemed like a vet. So a brand new cm comes in with a trainer. I thought, oh, the trainer will know what she's doing.

So they do the speil, look up all the cards, verify I have park hoppers. I can see the training sign in the window that explains the bridging process!
So $140ish per ticket. I said, "oh, I thought it was the difference between the ticket price and the AP price.". She said "yes, the ticket price is 467 with tax and a DVC gold is 595"

So, then I said, no, that's not the ticket price. She said "yes it is." I said no, a 7 day hoppers is 485 before tax." She said, "I'd be happy to double check."
And she did. She said oh, I'm sorry, this was my fault. I see you used this ticket yesterday so the value of your ticket is actual 539 (or something high that started with a five. Probably 485 plus tax).
She said, "so I'm going to bridge this ticket up to the current price..."
I thought, "she said bridge!"
This was the trainer this whole time.
*


----------



## AngiTN

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> Re: Real life: I'm glad you got your upgrade done. The woman helping you kind of did it wrong (she used the adding a day procedure, not the upgrading to an AP procedure) but it worked out for you.


Which brings up a question I've mulled over. Does it give a different result if you take the reseller tickets to the counter and ask to add a day instead of upgrade to an AP?
I realize it's not really necessary but would it eliminate any of the current headache with regards to what price they are giving for the tickets? Does the Add a Day procedure give a different value on the existing ticket?
If it doesn't eliminate the issue we are hearing about these past few days then it wouldn't be worth the extra effort


----------



## Robo

With many price increases, come changes in upgrade _procedures_.


I've not seen that the procedures have changed, so far.

But, stay tuned.


----------



## cheryterese

I have a 10 day hotel/base ticket package currently booked for the end of August. We've decided to add park hoppers which will be an additional $374 if I'm calculating correctly (4 adult tickets, 1 child ticket). It looks like an additional $1427.10 would give us the basic annual passes that include the park hopper. Am I calculating correctly and is it possible to change our current package to annual passes? If so, would doing so exclude us from any deals that might come up for August such as a room discount or free dining?

We're celebrating our daughters 10th this trip and our youngest turns 10 next summer which means another trip which we were scratching our heads figuring out how to afford and I don't know why I just thought of this now but the annual passes seem much more economical in this case. Pros? Cons? Thoughts? Thanks!

We would most likely do our son's 10th bday trip in February if we did this.


----------



## AngiTN

cheryterese said:


> I have a 10 day hotel/base ticket package currently booked for the end of August. We've decided to add park hoppers which will be an additional $374 if I'm calculating correctly (4 adult tickets, 1 child ticket). It looks like an additional $1427.10 would give us the basic annual passes that include the park hopper. Am I calculating correctly and is it possible to change our current package to annual passes?* If so, would doing so exclude us from any deals that might come up for August such as a room discount or free dining?*
> 
> We're celebrating our daughters 10th this trip and our youngest turns 10 next summer which means another trip which we were scratching our heads figuring out how to afford and I don't know why I just thought of this now but the annual passes seem much more economical in this case. Pros? Cons? Thoughts? Thanks!


I can't help with regards to changing your current package reservation but having an AP does change any future deals. In order to get free dining later you would have to purchase a package with tickets you won't use. You can save them for a later time but you would have to buy them to start with. Personally, we always go with the AP room discount over any free dining packages but others don't. Just something you do need to consider. And also realize that an AP room only discount is almost always more than the GP room only discount. The AP room only is always the better option for us


----------



## cheryterese

AngiTN said:


> I can't help with regards to changing your current package reservation but having an AP does change any future deals. In order to get free dining later you would have to purchase a package with tickets you won't use. You can save them for a later time but you would have to buy them to start with. Personally, we always go with the AP room discount over any free dining packages but others don't. Just something you do need to consider. And also realize that an AP room only discount is almost always more than the GP room only discount. The AP room only is always the better option for us



Thanks.  We are not interested in a dining package unless it would be the only offer that comes out with the package we currently have booked and makes more financial sense that switching to AP's.  We have 1 super picky kid who would be on the adult plan but wouldn't eat any of it, so ordering off the kid's menu for her without a dining plan is a better option for us anyway.  We are hopeful for a room package since we'll be staying at the Contemporary.


----------



## leelee9878

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> Re: Real life: I'm glad you got your upgrade done. The woman helping you kind of did it wrong (she used the adding a day procedure, not the upgrading to an AP procedure) but it worked out for you.



I wasn't sure what her steps were that she took, but glad you were there to at least ask her. Also glad it worked out for me, there was no harm in me going and asking again. She was very nice. I was as well because let's be real no one wants to deal with and help a nasty person.


----------



## leelee9878

AngiTN said:


> Which brings up a question I've mulled over. Does it give a different result if you take the reseller tickets to the counter and ask to add a day instead of upgrade to an AP?
> I realize it's not really necessary but would it eliminate any of the current headache with regards to what price they are giving for the tickets? Does the Add a Day procedure give a different value on the existing ticket?
> If it doesn't eliminate the issue we are hearing about these past few days then it wouldn't be worth the extra effort



I asked the CM to upgrade to a AP, she gave me the $128 price and I questioned it saying I thought it should be around $78. She did some steps and got me where I needed to be. I'm not privy to the steps she took to get there.


----------



## Robo

AngiTN said:


> Which brings up a question I've mulled over. Does it give a different result if you take the reseller tickets to the counter and ask to add a day instead of upgrade to an AP?
> I realize it's not really necessary but would it eliminate any of the current headache with regards to what price they are giving for the tickets? Does the Add a Day procedure give a different value on the existing ticket?
> If it doesn't eliminate the issue we are hearing about these past few days then it wouldn't be worth the extra effort



Upgrading by "adding a day" DOES give a different situation in comparison to upgrading to an AP.

Adding a day (or more) will net you the "extra $20 at the gate" price.
Upgrading to AP will not involve the "extra $20."

That's because the gates don't CHARGE the "extra $20" fee on APs.


----------



## SUSIEQ

leelee9878 said:


> I asked the CM to upgrade to a AP, she gave me the $128 price and I questioned it saying I thought it should be around $78. She did some steps and got me where I needed to be. I'm not privy to the steps she took to get there.


GREAT news! So the 3rd time was the charm!


----------



## AngiTN

Robo said:


> Upgrading by "adding a day" DOES give a different situation in comparison to upgrading to an AP.
> 
> Adding a day (or more) will net you the "extra $20 at the gate" price.
> Upgrading to AP will not involve the "extra $20."
> 
> That's because the gates don't CHARGE the "extra $20" fee on APs.


Thanks.
Seems like upgrades to add a day would be exempt from this, no?
For instance, say Mr and Mrs Jones go online today to buy their 8 day ticket from Disney. Since they buy online they save the $20 fee, right?
They get there and decide they want to go to the park on arrival day so they add a day to their 8 day ticket. Since they make this change at the gate they pay the $20 fee?
Is this something they overlooked in the new pricing?
Should someone who saved the $20 by purchasing online not get to keep that savings when they make changes to the ticket later?


----------



## Robo

AngiTN said:


> Seems like upgrades to add a day would be exempt from this, no?
> For instance, say Mr and Mrs Jones go online today to buy their 8 day ticket from Disney.
> 1. Since they buy online they save the $20 fee, right?
> They get there and decide they want to go to the park on arrival day so they add a day to their 8 day ticket.
> 2. Since they make this change at the gate they pay the $20 fee?
> 3. Is this something they overlooked in the new pricing?
> 4. Should someone who saved the $20 by purchasing online not get to keep that savings when they make changes to the ticket later?



1. Right. (Although "saving" would not be what I'd call it.
More accurately, "not charged $20 EXTRA.")
2. Right.
3. Since this $20 "equalization" is addressed in the proper upgrade procedure, and was taught to CMs even before the actual
increase took place, I just see that they have compensated for any "loss" incurred at the gate.
4. They don't get to "keep" anything. If the procedure did not include the extra $20 added during at the gate upgrade,
the guest upgrading would LOSE $20. And, since they MUST do any upgrade, in-person, that would be a "forced increase."


----------



## cheryterese

I just read Post 3 on AP's and want to be sure I'm understanding correctly about the vouchers.  I can purchase an AP voucher on the phone anytime between now and my August trip but not activate it until the trip and still get a room discount before then if one comes out?  And the AP is then good through next August even though purchased now?


----------



## AngiTN

cheryterese said:


> I just read Post 3 on AP's and want to be sure I'm understanding correctly about the vouchers.  I can purchase an AP voucher on the phone anytime between now and my August trip but not activate it until the trip and still get a room discount before then if one comes out?  And the AP is then good through next August even though purchased now?


Yes to all of the above. As soon as you buy the AP online you will have access to see the AP rates. It is even possible to do it before you buy your AP voucher. You just have to call to get the rates, you can't see them yourself without the AP purchase.


----------



## AngiTN

Robo said:


> 1. Right. (Although "saving" would not be what I'd call it.
> More accurately, "not charged $20 EXTRA.")
> 2. Right.
> 3. Since this $20 "equalization" is addressed in the proper upgrade procedure, and was taught to CMs even before the actual
> increase took place, I just see that they have compensated for any "loss" incurred at the gate.
> 4. They don't get to "keep" anything. If the procedure did not include the extra $20 added during at the gate upgrade,
> the guest upgrading would LOSE $20. And, since they MUST do any upgrade, in-person, that would be a "forced increase."


Wow, I can understand why this is a nightmare to get straight at the Ticket Counter/GS offices.
Let's put numbers on it to help me figure this out. It will be something we are going to address for both DD and DGD's tickets (if we opt out of an AP for them again)
Going online today to buy an 8 day PH ticket it costs you $495 (dropping tax for simplicity in figures)
A 9 day ticket in advance is $505 
A 9 day PH ticket at the gate costs $525?
So a guest comes to a ticket office today with an 8 day PH ticket they bought online and they want to add a day, will they pay $10 or $30?


----------



## Robo

AngiTN said:


> Wow, I can understand why this is a nightmare to get straight at the Ticket Counter/GS offices.
> Let's put numbers on it to help me figure this out. It will be something we are going to address for both DD and DGD's tickets (if we opt out of an AP for them again)
> Going online today to buy an 8 day PH ticket it costs you $495 (dropping tax for simplicity in figures)
> A 9 day ticket in advance is $505
> A 9 day PH ticket at the gate costs $525?
> So a guest comes to a ticket office today with an 8 day PH ticket they bought online and they want to add a day, will they pay $10 or $30?



No need to get any more complicated than to say that any "add a day" upgrade done "at the gate" will have a $20 surcharge added to the cost.
BUT, that surcharge will be *nulled out* during a proper upgrade procedure (by the CM "giving an extra $20 to the guest" at the time of the upgrade.)

It's a net "no extra charge/no extra savings."


----------



## AngiTN

Robo said:


> No need to get any more complicated than to say that any "add a day" upgrade done "at the gate" will have a $20 surcharge added to the cost.
> BUT, that surcharge will be *nulled out* during a proper upgrade procedure (by the CM "giving an extra $20 to the guest" at the time of the upgrade.)
> 
> It's a net "no extra charge/no extra savings."


Thanks, that I do understand.


----------



## jmmess

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> I'm clocking in right now, but unfortunately I won't be working on getting the charts out until tomorrow. There's a meeting that I intend to bring it up at, which is another reason I'm hoping I see some good scenarios today so I can firm up my theory on why there are problems. Unfortunately, we don't get a lot of upgrades at the TTC - it's mostly will call and one day ticket sales - but I can hope.


Are you still there now? No idea what a typical shift is but could stop over at TTC within the hour. Is there a secret code word to see if it is you?!


----------



## jmmess

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> I think a big sticking point here is that CMs don't know what the correct pre-arrival prices are, since they aren't our gate price and we don't have them in our computers. I've made a chart and intend to try and have it distributed to the ticket booths. Whether I'll be successful is yet to be seen.
> 
> I'm working at MK today so anyone who comes to TTC has a 1 in however many people are working chance of getting me, lol. I'm really hoping to see some of this for myself since I've been doing other work-related stuff basically every day since the update. I'll have a better idea of where the problems are coming from once I see them for myself.


P.S. Thanks for helping us all out by getting the other CMs up to speed with any new changes!


----------



## erc

I apologize if this has been answered in this thread, but I must be using the wrong search terms.  

I just want to know if it is possible to basically change a purchased ticket package to a different one.  Specifically I purchased a 3-day w/ park hopping for me and my DD8.  As it turns out, our arrival flight now arrives much earlier in the day and we could actually use a 4-day ticket.  I noticed the special 4-parks ticket and thought that it sounded like a pretty good deal even though there is no hopping.  Is it possible to cancel our current tickets and purchase the 4-parks tickets instead?  The tickets were originally added to my reservation at the time I booked a room at ASMo and have already been paid for.

Thanks.


----------



## Robo

erc said:


> I just want to know if it is possible to basically change a purchased ticket package to a different one.  Specifically I purchased a 3-day w/ park hopping for me and my DD8.  As it turns out, our arrival flight now arrives much earlier in the day and we could actually use a 4-day ticket.  I noticed the special 4-parks ticket and thought that it sounded like a pretty good deal even though there is no hopping.  Is it possible to cancel our current tickets and purchase the 4-parks tickets instead?  The tickets were originally added to my reservation at the time I booked a room at ASMo and have already been paid for.



It's possible to change most resort package tickets.
However, depending on how soon is your trip, it may incur a "change fee."
You can call the resorts phone number and ask.

As an alternative, it will certainly be possible for you to ADD a day to your current tickets after you arrive.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

jmmess said:


> Are you still there now? No idea what a typical shift is but could stop over at TTC within the hour. Is there a secret code word to see if it is you?!



I'm clocking out now, lol. People in my role usually work 6 or 8 hr shifts.


----------



## Robo

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> I'm clocking out now, lol. People in my role usually work 6 or 8 hr shifts.



Define "work."




(Just a JOKE.)


----------



## Robo

Nothing beats fun at WDW!


----------



## jmmess

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> I'm clocking out now, lol. People in my role usually work 6 or 8 hr shifts.


Figures.  I'm at TTC now and being told that bridging is no longer allowed and they've even noted it in the system as they referred to the notes from yesterday's attempt. Today's quote from the CM was $180 to upgrade to an AP from the 7D PH!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

jmmess said:


> Figures.  I'm at TTC now and being told that bridging is no longer allowed and they've even noted it in the system as they referred to the notes from yesterday's attempt. Today's quote from the CM was $180 to upgrade to an AP from the 7D PH!



Well, I received some new information today that I didn't previously have.

Bridging is still done, but a pre-price-change ticket has a different code than the new ones. Ergo, the computer sees it as a different ticket and will only give the old gate price from before the change.

This is because they had to add those expiration dates to the tickets, so they had to make them different to accommodate that.

Basically - net rate (reseller) tickets without the expire date are only supposed to bridge to the old price. We weren't told this in training!


----------



## jmmess

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> Well, I received some new information today that I didn't previously have.
> 
> Bridging is still done, but a pre-price-change ticket has a different code than the new ones. Ergo, the computer sees it as a different ticket and will only give the old gate price from before the change.
> 
> This is because they had to add those expiration dates to the tickets, so they had to make them different to accommodate that.
> 
> Basically - net rate (reseller) tickets without the expire date are only supposed to bridge to the old price. We weren't told this in training!



So, what does this mean exactly? The price the ticket was purchased for is not showing correctly in the system and doesn't show as the previous gate price either. Is there any option to a better upgrade option? e.g. Upgrade to an 8D PH and then try to upgrade to an AP or will I have the same/similar issue with going from a 7D to 8D?


----------



## erc

Robo said:


> It's possible to change most resort package tickets.
> However, depending on how soon is your trip, it may incur a "change fee."
> You can call the resorts phone number and ask.
> 
> As an alternative, it will certainly be possible for you to ADD a day to your current tickets after you arrive.



Thanks.  I just tried to change through MDE, and it allows me to make changes but not to this special 4-park ticket.  It would be an additional $102 to add two more days to our tickets, which is a great deal, but we would only get a half day use on that first day, which is why I was thinking the 4-park ticket being cheaper would be a better deal.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

jmmess said:


> So, what does this mean exactly? The price the ticket was purchased for is not showing correctly in the system and doesn't show as the previous gate price either. Is there any option to a better upgrade option?



If you're not even getting the pre-price-change gate price value, someone really isn't doing their job right. That part is still mostly automatic as long as they press the right button. I have no recommendation on that.


----------



## SUSIEQ

jmmess said:


> Figures.  I'm at TTC now and being told that bridging is no longer allowed and they've even noted it in the system as they referred to the notes from yesterday's attempt. Today's quote from the CM was $180 to upgrade to an AP from the 7D PH!


That stinks!
How exactly are they coming up with $180? That's just about $595.34 for the new Gold AP, less about $411 that UT paid to Disney.


----------



## AngiTN

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> Well, I received some new information today that I didn't previously have.
> 
> Bridging is still done, but a pre-price-change ticket has a different code than the new ones. Ergo, the computer sees it as a different ticket and will only give the old gate price from before the change.
> 
> This is because they had to add those expiration dates to the tickets, so they had to make them different to accommodate that.
> 
> *Basically - net rate (reseller) tickets without the expire date are only supposed to bridge to the old price*. We weren't told this in training!


Makes sense and not a surprise.


----------



## Robo

erc said:


> Thanks.  I just tried to change through MDE, and it allows me to make changes but not to this special 4-park ticket.  It would be an additional $102 to add two more days to our tickets, which is a great deal, but we would only get a half day use on that first day, which is why I was thinking the 4-park ticket being cheaper would be a better deal.


Call and ask. The CMs have been known to be very helpful.


----------



## SUSIEQ

Can someone please post the price for 5, 6, and 7 days adult hoppers bought before 2/11/17? Or, direct me to where to find these prices.These are the tickets that I bought from UT before this last price increase. So, this is the price that I hope WDW will price bridge to when I try to upgrade them to an AP. I threw my old price list away. Thank you in advance.


----------



## leelee9878

SUSIEQ said:


> GREAT news! So the 3rd time was the charm!


Yes it was!


----------



## quandrea

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> Well, I received some new information today that I didn't previously have.
> 
> Bridging is still done, but a pre-price-change ticket has a different code than the new ones. Ergo, the computer sees it as a different ticket and will only give the old gate price from before the change.
> 
> This is because they had to add those expiration dates to the tickets, so they had to make them different to accommodate that.
> 
> Basically - net rate (reseller) tickets without the expire date are only supposed to bridge to the old price. We weren't told this in training!


So should we now go in armed with the price pre increase?  Where can we find that information?


----------



## Robo

quandrea said:


> So should we now go in armed with the price pre increase?  Where can we find that information?



There is some "behind the scenes" stuff going on.

If this situation proves to be around for at least a while,
I'll add a list of pre-increase prices to the Sticky.
I should know more tomorrow (Feb. 22.)
Stay tuned.


----------



## quandrea

Robo said:


> There is some "behind the scenes" stuff going on.
> 
> If this situation proves to be around for at least awhile,
> I'll add a list of pre-increase prices to the Sticky.
> I'll should know more tomorrow (Feb. 22.)
> Stay tuned.


Thank you.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> Well, I received some new information today that I didn't previously have.
> 
> Bridging is still done, but a pre-price-change ticket has a different code than the new ones. Ergo, the computer sees it as a different ticket and will only give the old gate price from before the change.
> 
> This is because they had to add those expiration dates to the tickets, so they had to make them different to accommodate that.
> 
> Basically - net rate (reseller) tickets without the expire date are only supposed to bridge to the old price. We weren't told this in training!




Ya don't say! Thanks for posting this information.  It was obvious from multiple reports this is how the systems were coded.  The big question is if its a violation of policy for CMs to override the systems and manually bridge past the old price.



Robo said:


> There is some "behind the scenes" stuff going on.
> 
> If this situation proves to be around for at least a while,
> I'll add a list of pre-increase prices to the Sticky.
> I should know more tomorrow (Feb. 22.)
> Stay tuned.



Wow.

Hopefully you're not checking with the same sources who provided the previous misinformation.  I'll repeat what I posted earlier: Unlike previous price increases, the creation of the expiration terms on the new tickets have now created a price ceiling for bridging....Disney knows the maximum price one could have paid for the pre-increase tickets on 2-11-17 and therefore will not likely be bridging past that price.  Nor should they.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Hmmmm I wonder what I will get as for my 2015 priced tickets!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

SaintsManiac said:


> Hmmmm I wonder what I will get as for my 2015 priced tickets!



Depends on your ticket type and if it was purchased from a reseller.  You should get the gate price as of 2-11-17 if bridged correctly.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

SUSIEQ said:


> Can someone please post the price for 5, 6, and 7 days adult hoppers bought before 2/11/17? Or, direct me to where to find these prices.These are the tickets that I bought from UT before this last price increase. So, this is the price that I hope WDW will price bridge to when I try to upgrade them to an AP. I threw my old price list away. Thank you in advance.



Pre-increase (as of 2-11-17) prices including tax:

5 day Adult Hopper: $435
6 day Adult Hopper: $451
7 day Adult Hopper: $467

https://web.archive.org/web/20161222132652/http://allears.net/pl/ticketchart.htm


----------



## SUSIEQ

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Pre-increase (as of 2-11-17) prices including tax:
> 
> 5 day Adult Hopper: $435
> 6 day Adult Hopper: $451
> 7 day Adult Hopper: $467
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20161222132652/http://allears.net/pl/ticketchart.htm


Thank you!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Ya don't say! Thanks for posting this information.  It was obvious from multiple reports this is how the systems were coded.  The big question is if its a violation of policy for CMs to override the systems and manually bridge past the old price.



Assuming this current setup is how it's intended to work, yes, CMs would be violating policy if they went beyond it. But since our training really glossed over this detail, I doubt anyone who has done it will be in any trouble. The whole thing about ticket codes should have been more clear. It's not something most CMs even think about unless they regularly do group sales, where the ticket code actively gets used for some things.

Robo's "bad information" was the same as the information provided to me. We're all trying to make sense of some really weird and overly complex changes, and it's about as clear as mud.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> Robo's "bad information" was the same as the information provided to me. We're all trying to make sense of some really weird and overly complex changes, and it's about as clear as mud.



That's just the problem, I tried to point out to no avail that, if you take a step back, the policy really does make sense.  Disney isn't in the business of giving away money by bridging tickets to an amount they know for fact the guest did not pay. As much as we don't like it, it really does make sense.  I was told this new bridging policy went into affect the same day as the price increase, 2-12-17, but had not seen any official info posted until your comment.  Thanks for posting your info!  

FWIW, I'm glad I don't have any tickets to bridge as all mine are purchased direct with discounted gift cards, but we need to make sure the forum members get accurate information and not "because that's the way it's always been done".  There are over 35,000 views on the main ticket price increase thread.  That potentially means a lot of unhappy DIS members when they attempt to upgrade their tickets based on information they received prior to anybody waiting to see how this new policy actually works.  I'm going to make some further inquiries, but please keep us posted on anything new you hear


----------



## dtripli

I ordered our tickets through undercover tourist...They will be coming any day now.  Can someone tell me what to do in order to link them to My Disney Experience to make our fastpasses?  Forgive me if this has been asked before....Also will they link the tickets to our magic bands when we check in?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Depends on your ticket type and if it was purchased from a reseller.  You should get the gate price as of 2-11-17 if bridged correctly.




I was partially being silly, but I did get them from UT. I have all my numbers crunched and will be prepared (hopefully). Looking forward to hearing some solid testimonials, though.


----------



## SaintsManiac

dtripli said:


> I ordered our tickets through undercover tourist...They will be coming any day now.  Can someone tell me what to do in order to link them to My Disney Experience to make our fastpasses?  Forgive me if this has been asked before....Also will they link the tickets to our magic bands when we check in?





You go into MDE and plug the numbers on the back of the tickets in. The site and the UT paper work explain it all very clearly. It's really easy.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@dtripli ~ your MagicBands are automatically linked to your MDE account by Disney before they are sent to you. 

The MBs provide the link to the tickets that you will link to your MDE account. There is now online check-in for your resort stay - you don't even have to go to the front desk.


----------



## AngiTN

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Ya don't say! Thanks for posting this information. * It was obvious from multiple reports this is how the systems were coded. * The big question is if its a violation of policy for CMs to override the systems and manually bridge past the old price.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Hopefully you're not checking with the same sources who provided the previous misinformation.  I'll repeat what I posted earlier: Unlike previous price increases, the creation of the expiration terms on the new tickets have now created a price ceiling for bridging....Disney knows the maximum price one could have paid for the pre-increase tickets on 2-11-17 and therefore will not likely be bridging past that price.  Nor should they.


But the thing is that is NOT what is happening. No one has been quoted an upgrade price using the pre-2/11 price.


----------



## jmmess

AngiTN said:


> But the thing is that is NOT what is happening. No one has been quoted an upgrade price using the pre-2/11 price.


Unless I am misunderstanding your point, this is not true. The quote I received today (after 4 attempts) is based on a pre-2/11 price. It was $127, which is $467 (pre-2/11 7D PH price) vs. DVC Gold AP current price of $595 (incl tax).


----------



## jmmess

SUSIEQ said:


> That stinks!
> How exactly are they coming up with $180? That's just about $595.34 for the new Gold AP, less about $411 that UT paid to Disney.


I think this is how they got the $180, which clearly I was not going to do.


----------



## jmmess

leelee9878 said:


> Yes it was!


You definitely got lucky! I've spent at least 6 hours over the last three days at 4 different ticket counters and was totally unsuccessful. The best price differential I could get was $127 (and was expecting $78 - based on today's 7D PH price vs. DvC Gold AP).


----------



## AngiTN

jmmess said:


> Unless I am misunderstanding your point, this is not true. The quote I received today (after 4 attempts) is based on a pre-2/11 price. It was $127, which is $467 (pre-2/11 7D PH price) vs. DVC Gold AP current price of $595 (incl tax).


Fair enough. After 4 attempts you did, I clearly hadn't kept up since all the other posts you made it was what?  The Pre-2/11 price or the price UT paid for them?


----------



## siskaren

dtripli said:


> I ordered our tickets through undercover tourist...They will be coming any day now.  Can someone tell me what to do in order to link them to My Disney Experience to make our fastpasses?  Forgive me if this has been asked before....Also will they link the tickets to our magic bands when we check in?



Go to your profile. Under Park Info & Entry choose My Tickets, then Link Tickets & Passes, then just enter the code on the back of the ticket. Your magic band is just a key that access the information that's in your MDE account, so there's nothing that needs to be done when you check in.


----------



## jmmess

AngiTN said:


> Fair enough. After 4 attempts you did, I clearly hadn't kept up since all the other posts you made it was what?  The Pre-2/11 price or the price UT paid for them?


And fair to your point as well, as I did get quotes for both - UT "price" (which it really wasn't, as from what I understand it was the price Disney sold to the reseller?) and the pre-2/11 price (which I didn't fully understand until the more recent posts). The latest appears to be exactly that though - the pre-2/11 gate price of $467 (believe this includes tax?) vs. AP.


----------



## jmmess

One other note, not all CMs could tell where the tickets were purchased from until I gave the reservation # and then they knew where or with whom the tickets had been bought. I ended up asking for my eTickets to be added to a hard ticket. That's the one thing that did work today.


----------



## gratefulfred

I have a trip planned for September. When I linked the reservation to our mde it still shows our non expiring 10 day park hopper with water parks from a previous trip linked to our new reservation and magic bands (we have 6 park hopper days left and all water park days). I have new 4 day park hoppers for this September trip and would like to remove the non expiring tickets for the future and link the new 4 day park hoppers. How do I do this? If we decide to do a water park day we will use the physical non expiring tickets to enter the water park and not use the magic band. We would really like to be able to use the magic bands the rest of the week though.


----------



## Robo

gratefulfred said:


> I have a trip planned for September. When I linked the reservation to our mde it still shows our non expiring 10 day park hopper with water parks from a previous trip linked to our new reservation and magic bands (we have 6 park hopper days left and all water park days). I have new 4 day park hoppers for this September trip and would like to remove the non expiring tickets for the future and link the new 4 day park hoppers. How do I do this? If we decide to do a water park day we will use the physical non expiring tickets to enter the water park and not use the magic band. We would really like to be able to use the magic bands the rest of the week though.



You can "transfer" (move) any tickets that have never been used to reside under new fictitious guests (names of "guests" that you make up) in your MDE account.

Once a ticket has started being used, it cannot be moved to another guest (real or fictitious.)

Once tickets are listed in your MDE account, whether you choose to use the original ticket cards (if you have them) -or- a MagicBand... either choice will still accesses the tickets in your MDE the same way. So, it won't matter which you use.

If you have multiple tickets in your account (and can't move any into fictitious names)
you need to go to any Guest Relations at WDW and have the CM set the "priority" of the ticket that you want to use NEXT as the highest priority.


----------



## jmmess

Robo said:


> You can "transfer" (move) any tickets that have never been used to reside under new fictitious guests (names of "guests" that you make up) in your MDE account.
> 
> Once a ticket has started being used, it cannot be moved to another guest (real or fictitious.)
> 
> Once tickets are listed in your MDE account, whether you choose to use the original ticket cards (if you have them) -or- a MagicBand... either choice will still accesses the tickets in your MDE the same way. So, it won't matter which you use.


I would just add if they are the old No Expiration tickets and have been partially used, you can request the 4D tickets to be prioritized above the No Expiration ticket, so that the wrong ticket isn't used for your Sept trip.


----------



## gratefulfred

Robo said:


> You can "transfer" (move) any tickets that have never been used to reside under new fictitious guests (names of "guests" that you make up) in your MDE account.
> 
> Once a ticket has started being used, it cannot be moved to another guest (real or fictitious.)
> 
> Once tickets are listed in your MDE account, whether you choose to use the original ticket cards (if you have them) -or- a MagicBand... either choice will still accesses the tickets in your MDE the same way. So, it won't matter which you use.
> 
> If you have multiple tickets in your account (and can't move any into fictitious names)
> you need to go to any Guest Relations at WDW and have the CM set the "priority" of the ticket that you want to use NEXT as the highest priority.


I don't want to reassign the non expiring tickets I just want to save them for a future trip and make sure the days come off the newer 4day park hoppers we bought. If we made up aliases under family and friends we wouldn't get to use the magic bands that come with the reservation. So I guess my question is how do I make sure my new 4 day tickets get used first?


----------



## AngiTN

gratefulfred said:


> I don't want to reassign the non expiring tickets I just want to save them for a future trip and make sure the days come off the newer 4day park hoppers we bought. If we made up aliases under family and friends we wouldn't get to use the magic bands that come with the reservation. So I guess my question is how do I make sure my new 4 day tickets get used first?


Guess Relations will prioritize the tickets so you use the ones you want first. You must stop before you enter the park the first time, no way to do it yourself


----------



## gratefulfred

Ok looks like I'm going to have to go to guest relations. I saw an area in the mde that offered to deactivate the tickets but wasn't really sure what that would do


----------



## AngiTN

gratefulfred said:


> Ok looks like I'm going to have to go to guest relations. I saw an area in the mde that offered to deactivate the tickets but wasn't really sure what that would do


It doesn't work like it sounds like it does. Going to GR is the only way to be sure you use the tickets you want to use.


----------



## quandrea

Might be a stupid question but is there any need to link a ticket until I'm ready to use it?


----------



## Robo

quandrea said:


> Might be a stupid question but is there any need to link a ticket until I'm ready to use it?



If you want to be able to book FP+ reservations in advance, you need to link before that time.


----------



## siskaren

quandrea said:


> Might be a stupid question but is there any need to link a ticket until I'm ready to use it?



To make FP reservations.


----------



## Robo

Jinx!


----------



## AngiTN

Robo said:


> If you want to be able to book FP+ reservations in advance, you need to link before that time.


And it can keep you from loosing a ticket. Once loaded in to MDE, they are there in your account


----------



## jmmess

gratefulfred said:


> I don't want to reassign the non expiring tickets I just want to save them for a future trip and make sure the days come off the newer 4day park hoppers we bought. If we made up aliases under family and friends we wouldn't get to use the magic bands that come with the reservation. So I guess my question is how do I make sure my new 4 day tickets get used first?


You can always reassign the tickets back when you want to use the 10 day tickets (again, assuming they haven't been partially used).


----------



## Robo

jmmess said:


> You can always reassign the tickets back when you want to use the 10 day tickets (again, assuming they haven't been partially used).



Yes.
The idea is to "hide them away under false names for safe-keeping" and then bring them back under your real names when you are finally ready to use them.

You can move around (between names) UN-used tickets as many times as you like.


----------



## gratefulfred

jmmess said:


> You can always reassign the tickets back when you want to use the 10 day tickets (again, assuming they haven't been partially used).


They have been used, they have 6 park hopper days left and all water park days left. One of them is a child's ticket and the next time we think we will be going (after this upcoming trip) our daughter will be about 12 so with Disneys yearly price raising and the fact we won't have to upgrade her to an adult ticket because they supposedly don't penalize children for ageing, these non expiring tickets may give us the ability to take her a few times during her childhood without buying anymore tickets


----------



## Robo

gratefulfred said:


> They have been used...



Then, the trip(s) to  Guest Relations to have your tickets "prioritized" is your plan of action.


----------



## gratefulfred

Robo said:


> Then, the trip(s) to  Guest Relations to have your tickets "prioritized" is your plan of action.


Thank you for your responses. Our first day there we were not going to the parks so it sounds like that will be a good time to get this done. Can I leave my wife and daughter at the pool and take care of this myself for all of us or do we all need to go over and do I need to bring all our magic bands with me ( I will take the actual tickets)?


----------



## Robo

gratefulfred said:


> Thank you for your responses. Our first day there we were not going to the parks so it sounds like that will be a good time to get this done.
> 1. Can I leave my wife and daughter at the pool and take care of this myself for all of us
> 2. or do we all need to go over and do I need to bring all our magic bands with me ( I will take the actual tickets)?



1. Yes.
2. You, alone, can go. You won't need to bring everyone elses' MBs.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> That's just the problem, I tried to point out to no avail that, if you take a step back, the policy really does make sense.  Disney isn't in the business of giving away money by bridging tickets to an amount they know for fact the guest did not pay. As much as we don't like it, it really does make sense.  I was told this new bridging policy went into affect the same day as the price increase, 2-12-17, but had not seen any official info posted until your comment.  Thanks for posting your info!
> 
> FWIW, I'm glad I don't have any tickets to bridge as all mine are purchased direct with discounted gift cards, but we need to make sure the forum members get accurate information and not "because that's the way it's always been done".  There are over 35,000 views on the main ticket price increase thread.  That potentially means a lot of unhappy DIS members when they attempt to upgrade their tickets based on information they received prior to anybody waiting to see how this new policy actually works.  I'm going to make some further inquiries, but please keep us posted on anything new you hear



AFAIK Disney wants guests to stay longer if they can get them to.  The so called "bridging" allowed that to be done without penalty for getting the wrong length of ticket.  The two "worst" things people did was to essentially loan money to Disney much longer before they would ever enter a park and to use the policy to get a little discount off an AP.

_Disney_ themselves decided on non-expiring tickets.  In a small way you might say they are kind of reneging on part of that no expiration.  _Disney_ set tickets to never expire so the entry was always worth a certain number of days but if one wants to add a day then suddenly it's as if the ticket had an expiration because they won't apply the same value that you could get from it by using it.  Yes, they will still give the credit for the value they have declared fixed, but it is not longer the correct value as if you used it - it's now an "expired" value.


----------



## William Ades

I've read most, but not all threads here but haven't seen the answer I'm looking for. I know adding the WP options allows entry and/or a reentry to the WPs for each day you have a Park Ticket. My question is does that have to be in the same day as the Park Ticket use. Meaning, If I have a 2-Day ticket can I go to Park 2 Days and WP's 2 seperate days (Ie..TPs on Monday and Tuesday, and then WPs on Thursday and Friday)?


----------



## AngiTN

William Ades said:


> I've read most, but not all threads here but haven't seen the answer I'm looking for. I know adding the WP options allows entry and/or a reentry to the WPs for each day you have a Park Ticket. My question is does that have to be in the same day as the Park Ticket use. Meaning, If I have a 2-Day ticket can I go to Park 2 Days and WP's 2 seperate days (Ie..TPs on Monday and Tuesday, and then WPs on Thursday and Friday)?


Yes, you can do both on the same day but you don't have to. Just have to use them all within 14 days


----------



## Tanooki

I'm trying to remain optimistic but I'm afraid things won't be easy... 
I'll be there Saturday evening and I'm planning on going to GS in Disney Springs Sunday morning to validate our Canadian tickets (need to show our passports) and to try and upgrade these 6-day base tickets to AP. Since we bought the tickets at CAA (so 3rd party), I'm hoping we'll get credited their full value (2/11 would be fine) instead of what we paid for them, which is at a 25% discount (they were 378$ and are now 390$ +tx but we paid 283$).
I want to do this at DS before we pay for parking at the parks (staying offsite) since it's included with the AP but I guess I'll have to adapt if I don't hear what I want to hear... 
I'll remain hopeful and will report back!


----------



## William Ades

AngiTN said:


> Yes, you can do both on the same day but you don't have to. Just have to use them all within 14 days


Fantastic, thank you!! I fairly certain it was that way, but I wanted to verify.


----------



## quandrea

Tanooki said:


> I'm trying to remain optimistic but I'm afraid things won't be easy...
> I'll be there Saturday evening and I'm planning on going to GS in Disney Springs Sunday morning to validate our Canadian tickets (need to show our passports) and to try and upgrade these 6-day base tickets to AP. Since we bought the tickets at CAA (so 3rd party), I'm hoping we'll get credited their full value (2/11 would be fine) instead of what we paid for them, which is at a 25% discount (they were 378$ and are now 390$ +tx but we paid 283$).
> I want to do this at DS before we pay for parking at the parks (staying offsite) since it's included with the AP but I guess I'll have to adapt if I don't hear what I want to hear...
> I'll remain hopeful and will report back!


Please do! Fellow Canadian here. I too hope to upgrade my CAA tickets but I'll have to wait until October. I will wait with baited breath to here how you make out. Good luck.


----------



## ICan'tWait

Robo said:


> *Special Tickets* (generally, not fully available to all USA residents at all times.)
> *
> 14 or 21 Day Ultimate Park Hopper* (sometimes called "United Kingdom (UK) Tickets")
> These are valid for unlimited entry for one person to all the parks, both primary and secondary, for either 14 or 21 days from first use.
> They are sold by Disney in the United Kingdom and Ireland.
> They can be ordered through www.disney.co.uk but will not be shipped to the United States or Canada.
> People in the USA sometimes ask friends or travel agents in the UK to purchase these tickets
> and then ship the tickets to the USA.
> These can be upgraded to Annual Passes, based on the current exchange rates.
> "



Is this still correct for 2017? I am hoping for further verification that a US citizen can use the UK ultimate park hopper.  If I am able to purchase the UK ticket through a friend will it link okay to my Disney account, even with a US address, in order to obtain FP, etc?


----------



## Alicenwonderment

My sister wants to take her kids ages 4 and 7 to the MK for only 1 day in March. I know that this is the most expensive way to buy tickets but this is what she can do. Can she buy 1 day tickets through UT or must you buy 1 day MK tickets through Disney?Do you think UT may still have cheaper 1 day passes from before price hike? If that is the case can she buy cheaper gift cards (through Sam's Club or Target)and pay for them? Should she get tickets ahead of time? What about FP?? Can she make FP once she buys her tickets? I also told her to check in with her work because she works for Liberty Mutual. Is there somewhere on the website that will tell you if the day they are going has early opening or late closing? They may get more doing an after hour ticket than fighting lines all day. Thoughts??


----------



## siskaren

Alicenwonderment said:


> My sister wants to take her kids ages 4 and 7 to the MK for only 1 day in March. I know that this is the most expensive way to buy tickets but this is what she can do. Can she buy 1 day tickets through UT or must you buy 1 day MK tickets through Disney?Do you think UT may still have cheaper 1 day passes from before price hike? If that is the case can she buy cheaper gift cards (through Sam's Club or Target)and pay for them? Should she get tickets ahead of time? What about FP?? Can she make FP once she buys her tickets? I also told her to check in with her work because she works for Liberty Mutual. Is there somewhere on the website that will tell you if the day they are going has early opening or late closing? They may get more doing an after hour ticket than fighting lines all day. Thoughts??



UT doesn't have discounted 1 day tickets and in fact I believe you pay more than you would through Disney. She can definitely make FP reservations once she buys her tickets.


----------



## jmmess

Alicenwonderment said:


> My sister wants to take her kids ages 4 and 7 to the MK for only 1 day in March. I know that this is the most expensive way to buy tickets but this is what she can do. Can she buy 1 day tickets through UT or must you buy 1 day MK tickets through Disney?Do you think UT may still have cheaper 1 day passes from before price hike? If that is the case can she buy cheaper gift cards (through Sam's Club or Target)and pay for them? Should she get tickets ahead of time? What about FP?? Can she make FP once she buys her tickets? I also told her to check in with her work because she works for Liberty Mutual. Is there somewhere on the website that will tell you if the day they are going has early opening or late closing? They may get more doing an after hour ticket than fighting lines all day. Thoughts??


She can buy discounted Disney GCs via Sam's/Target/BJ's and use them to buy 1 day passes online through Disney. This will be the cheapest option for a 1 day pass, plus it is cheaper online than at the gate. 

She will need to link the ticket in MDX and can then make her FPs (30 days ahead if not staying on property or 60 days, if staying onsite). 

You can't use Disney GCs to purchase tickets through resellers.

Be careful to check the dates of when she is going as there are three tier tickets based on the dates, but if purchasing on Disney's site, this is a non-issue as it tells you what kind of ticket is necessary (value, peak, etc.). 

The website or app can tell you the park hours for that day. There is no "after hour" ticket, unless she can get convention tickets (but doesn't sound like this is an option here).


----------



## AngiTN

jmmess said:


> There is no "after hour" ticket, unless she can get convention tickets (but doesn't sound like this is an option here).


Pretty sure the After Hour PP is referring to is the Disney After Hours event. I don't know the exact dates it currently ends but it's soon. If it's still going in March and is offered the date she is looking to go it could be a very viable choice as you do get a lot of bang for your buck. Though much depends on the age of the kids and how well then can do late night. At 4 and 7 it is iffy for most kids. DGD could but she's not avg when it comes to her sleep schedule


----------



## jmmess

AngiTN said:


> Pretty sure the After Hour PP is referring to is the Disney After Hours event. I don't know the exact dates it currently ends but it's soon. If it's still going in March and is offered the date she is looking to go it could be a very viable choice as you do get a lot of bang for your buck. Though much depends on the age of the kids and how well then can do late night. At 4 and 7 it is iffy for most kids. DGD could but she's not avg when it comes to her sleep schedule


I didn't even realize they were still doing the After Hours event!


----------



## KalamityJane

Yikes. I delayed buying the 7 day pass from UT to upgrade to an AP, and was upset tonight when I went to go get it tonight and it was gone, but now after reading the last few pages...

So is it still worth it to buy the UT ticket with the biggest savings (currently the 6 day PH with a $66 savings) and upgrade to a platinum AP later? My FP window is opening soon and I need to get the ticket situation sorted. From what I just read, it looks like the 7 day UT tickets that were showing a 117 savings are coming up with a 411 value at the gate (I think they were 419). The new tickets UT has now shouldn't have that issue right?


----------



## jmmess

KalamityJane said:


> Yikes. I delayed buying the 7 day pass from UT to upgrade to an AP, and was upset tonight when I went to go get it tonight and it was gone, but now after reading the last few pages...
> 
> So is it still worth it to buy the UT ticket with the biggest savings (currently the 6 day PH with a $66 savings) and upgrade to a platinum AP later? My FP window is opening soon and I need to get the ticket situation sorted. From what I just read, it looks like the 7 day UT tickets that were showing a 117 savings are coming up with a 411 value at the gate (I think they were 419). The new tickets UT has now shouldn't have that issue right?


When bridged correctly, the pre-2/11 tickets are worth $467. Approximately a $48 save vs. the cost of $419. The $66 save currently may actually be $46, since I found on the $117 save, $20 was if you bought at the gate instead of online (which I wouldn't buy at the gate, since you can't make FP reservations in advance). Reminder, new tickets will have an expiration date of end-2018. (Not sure when you are planning to upgrade.)


----------



## KalamityJane

jmmess said:


> When bridged correctly, the pre-2/11 tickets are worth $467. Approximately a $48 save vs. the cost of $419. The $66 save currently may actually be $46, since I found on the $117 save, $20 was if you bought at the gate instead of online (which I wouldn't buy at the gate, since you can't make FP reservations in advance). Reminder, new tickets will have an expiration date of end-2018. (Not sure when you are planning to upgrade.)


We are going in May, so our FP window is opening soon (staying on site). That is actually very reassuring, so I'm only missing out on 2 bucks difference - that I can do! Thank you!

ETA: I will be paying the rest with a Disney Vacation account that has discounted Disney gift cards loaded on, so I will earn some money back that way as well. I can pay at the gate with a DVA, correct? I paid for our Disneyland annual passes with it, so it should be ok, I think? I know WDW and DL are different on things.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

@KalamityJane, no you cannot pay at the gate with your DVA. Only online or via phone and you have to upgrade in person, so no DVA. You need to calculate how much savings your gift card strategy has given you and compare it to the discount ticket price from the reseller to see which has more savings. FWIW, for the past few years I've been able to save far more from buying direct from Disney via the DVA with my gift/credit card strategy than if I was to use the resellers.


----------



## jmmess

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> @KalamityJane, no you cannot pay at the gate with your DVA. Only online or via phone and you have to upgrade in person, so no DVA. You need to calculate how much savings your gift card strategy has given you and compare it to the discount ticket price from the reseller to see which has more savings.


Correct, DVA is for in advance purchases. I have not seen confirmation of anyone using their DVA while onsite. Now if someone could figure out how to make a GC with my DVA account number that would be cool.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

jmmess said:


> Correct, DVA is for in advance purchases. I have not seen confirmation of anyone using their DVA while onsite. Now if someone could figure out how to make a GC with my DVA account number that would be cool.



Trust me, I've tried multiple times to no avail with frontline CM's and coordinators.  Without getting too complicated, although the DVA is technically a gift card, it is processed differently online/over the phone than it is in person with a CM; they need the actual gift card in person.  You'll note that Disney does not have eGift cards.


----------



## erionm

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> You'll note that Disney does not have eGift cards.


They do now.

https://www.disneystore.com/disney-gift-card-egift/mp/1417611/13544/


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

erionm said:


> They do now.
> 
> https://www.disneystore.com/disney-gift-card-egift/mp/1417611/13544/



Interesting, thanks Michael.  I've noticed that these can't be deposited into the DVA and can't be balance transferred and am curious how they process them at the parks since entering the numbers manually has not worked in the past (which is one of the reasons DVA won't work). I'm guessing that unless the systems have been updated, that the barcode has to be scanned by the CM from your mobile device.  If the systems have been updated and the eGift card numbers can be manually entered, then it's likely DVA will also now work.


----------



## dtripli

Can you add the park hopper option for just one day of your stay? We have 5 day base tickets and would only like to park hop one of those days...


----------



## siskaren

dtripli said:


> Can you add the park hopper option for just one day of your stay? We have 5 day base tickets and would only like to park hop one of those days...



No.


----------



## jmmess

dtripli said:


> Can you add the park hopper option for just one day of your stay? We have 5 day base tickets and would only like to park hop one of those days...


It will be one price for all 5 days.


----------



## Surgie2

Trying to decide on buying an annual pass for 2018 for husband and myself. If we don't buy the AP, I know we will be purchasing a 1-day or 2-day pass for use in January and likely staying offsite. We will be buying an 8-day pass for a family trip in May and staying onsite.

The price difference for tickets for the January (2-day) + May trips without AP vs. cost of AP is $90 more expensive to get AP. 

If we add in the cost of parking for the January trip, we are now at the AP being just $50 more per person.

I know we will not be making any other Disney trips during the year we would have the pass. I'm not one to waste money and in the big picture, $50 is not a lot compared to the cost of a Disney trip. But am I missing out on any other reasons to go ahead and pay more for the AP? We will already have parking included for the May trip since staying onsite. Would having an AP give us an opportunity to get a resort discount for the May trip that the general public would not receive? I'm trying NOT to buy the AP lol but I don't want to miss out on a reason to buy it that I'm overlooking. Can AP holders still purchase the express park-to-park transportation if that is still in operation? Thanks for advice.


----------



## Robo

Surgie2 said:


> we are now at the AP being just $50 more per person.
> But am I missing out on any other reasons to go ahead and pay more for the AP?
> 1. Would having an AP give us an opportunity to get a resort discount for the May trip that the general public would not receive?
> 2. Can AP holders still purchase the express park-to-park transportation if that is still in operation? Thanks for advice.


1. The *possibility* of a discount. No guarantees for your trip timeframe.
2. Yes.

It would certainly be a savings of greater than $50 (_much_ greater, depending on your activities.)
An AP includes MemoryMaker photos.
There are also a lot of meal discounts and certain "hard ticket" discounts.
And sometimes other savings and promotions (like previews of new attractions.)


----------



## Surgie2

Robo said:


> An AP includes MemoryMaker photos.



So if I am reading the website correctly, the Memory Maker costs about $150 for non-AP holders. We want one for the May trip so in that case, an AP would actually save us money.


----------



## Robo

Surgie2 said:


> So if I am reading the website correctly, the Memory Maker costs about $150 for non-AP holders. We want one for the May trip so in that case, an AP would actually save us money.



You're welcome.


----------



## lhsgrad2000

I bought tickets off of UT in December for our upcoming September trip. I bought 7 day park hoppers. If I add the park hopper plus option at the park, will it be the new flat rate of $15 each or will it be priced retroactively?


----------



## uccats97

I am trying to link a ticket in MDE. I entered the alpha/numeric code and instead of a discription of the ticket type, it just showed a picture of the ticket. I assigned it and confirmed. It is not showing up as assigned to anyone in my party and when I try to re-enter the ticket, it says the ticket has been assigned already. What do I do now? I was able to link my other tickets with no problem.


----------



## Robo

uccats97 said:


> I am trying to link a ticket in MDE. I entered the alpha/numeric code and instead of a discription of the ticket type, it just showed a picture of the ticket. I assigned it and confirmed. It is not showing up as assigned to anyone in my party and when I try to re-enter the ticket, it says the ticket has been assigned already. What do I do now? I was able to link my other tickets with no problem.



Call WDW Ticketing Guest Relations at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) or 

Call the WDW I.T. Dept. at
(407) 939-7765 (option #2) or 
(407) 939-3471


----------



## Robo

lhsgrad2000 said:


> I bought tickets off of UT in December for our upcoming September trip. I bought 7 day park hoppers. If I add the park hopper plus option at the park, will it be the new flat rate of $15 each or will it be priced retroactively?



It will be priced by computing from the GATE PRICE of your 7 Day PH on a date prior to Feb. 12, 2017. 

To see that price, click* HERE.*


----------



## Surgie2

Surgie2 said:


> So if I am reading the website correctly, the Memory Maker costs about $150 for non-AP holders. We want one for the May trip so in that case, an AP would actually save us money.



So thinking about this some more...I could get one AP for myself and not pay the additional $ it would cost for my husband over paying for park tickets. I'm thinking our whole family would share the Memory Maker. But if we were eligible for a room discount by having AP, would only one room in our reservation be possibly discounted? (we have 3 rooms reserved).


----------



## uccats97

Robo said:


> Call WDW Ticketing Guest Relations at
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5) or
> 
> Call the WDW I.T. Dept. at
> (407) 939-7765 (option #2) or
> (407) 939-3471


All fixed, thanks!


----------



## mhartman09

I've read through the thread and I think I have this figured out, but wanted confirmation from you guys.  We got our 7 day PH tickets in from UT.  I will go ahead and link them to our MDE so I can do fast passes once available for our June trip.  We plan to upgrade to APs once we arrive.  Trying to get a good figure for what we should expect to pay.  The tickets we have would be worth pre-price increase rates as follows:

2 adults at $467.54/ea and a 3-10 child at $446.24 for a total of $1,381.32

The Platinum APs we want would currently cost $2,337.00.  So we should owe right about $955.68 plus tax.  Does this sound correct?

Also, I know I've read that since APs include memory maker benefits, there's no need to purchase ahead of time.  My only concern is if we have a problem upgrading our tickets on day 1, if we didn't purchase memory maker we won't be able to use that benefit until the tickets are upgraded, right?


----------



## AngiTN

mhartman09 said:


> Also, I know I've read that since APs include memory maker benefits, there's no need to purchase ahead of time.  *My only concern is if we have a problem upgrading our tickets on day 1, if we didn't purchase memory maker we won't be able to use that benefit until the tickets are upgraded, right?*


No, incorrect. Well, you wouldn't be able to download a photo for free until you have your AP but photos are taken no matter what. And once you get an AP, it will "turn on access to" an entire years worth of photos, include the ones taken before your AP purchase. They go back 1 full year, period.


----------



## Tanooki

Robo said:


> It will be priced by computing from the GATE PRICE of your 7 Day PH on a date prior to Feb. 12, 2017.
> 
> To see that price, click* HERE.*



On the linked page it says that prices include the 6.5% tax but I think there's a mistake. This indicates that the 6-day base ticket was 378$ with taxe and it is now (on WDW site) 390$ +tax so 415$. I don't believe the price hike was THAT big... Just crunching my numbers in preparation for my upgrade


----------



## mhartman09

AngiTN said:


> No, incorrect. Well, you wouldn't be able to download a photo for free until you have your AP but photos are taken no matter what. And once you get an AP, it will "turn on access to" an entire years worth of photos, include the ones taken before your AP purchase. They go back 1 full year, period.



Thanks for the response.  That's actually what I mean, as far as downloading the pictures.  I didn't word that well at all.  I know I can use photo pass photographers regardless.  I just wasn't sure if it was worth purchasing memory maker ahead of time to be able to download photos in case I can't upgrade right away.  I suppose I'll just hope for the best as far upgrading though, and go without it.


----------



## Robo

mhartman09 said:


> Thanks for the response.  That's actually what I mean, as far as downloading the pictures.  I didn't word that well at all.  I know I can use photo pass photographers regardless.  I just wasn't sure if it was worth purchasing memory maker ahead of time to be able to download photos in case I can't upgrade right away.  I suppose I'll just hope for the best as far upgrading though, and go without it.



Are you saying that you'd need to actually download the photos while you are at WDW on day one or day two?

Once you "pay for" (direct purchase or getting an AP) MM, you will have retroactive access to download any and all photos.


----------



## mhartman09

Robo said:


> Are you saying that you'd need to actually download the photos while you are at WDW on day one or day two?
> 
> Once you "pay for" (direct purchase or getting an AP) MM, you will have retroactive access to download any and all photos.



Technically, no I don't need to download them.  Last time around I did post several of our photos online while we were on our trip though.  I assume if I don't pre-purchase MM and don't upgrade right away, I wouldn't be able to do this.  It's not a huge deal, as it's not a requirement, but more of something we like to do to share pics with our family while we are gone.


----------



## AngiTN

Can an AP upgrade, or other ticket purchase, be charged to your room using your MB?
I'm thinking we did this on our initial AP purchase but now I can't remember for certain


----------



## mars315

Maybe this has been answered, but I am very confused.  If I buy a 6 day PH today from UT for $449.95, and then I upgrade to an AP once I get to a park, will I get credit for $495.23 (the online Disney price) or $515.23 (the same day Gate purchase price - not sure if that's a flat $20 added on or if there is tax on that $20 also, so I'm just saying $20!)?


----------



## Robo

mars315 said:


> Maybe this has been answered, but I am very confused.
> If I buy a 6 day PH today from UT for $449.95, and then I upgrade to an AP once I get to a park, will I get credit for $495.23 (the online Disney price) or $515.23 (the same day Gate purchase price -



$495.23 (the online Disney price)

There will be no $20 added in an AP upgrade transaction.
(That's because there is no $20 "up-charge" for APs at the gate.)


----------



## Mark New

I have read and read threads on tickets and I think I know the answer to my question, but just want clarification.  I purchased (4) 3day PH + extra day from UT before the increase.  Now if I decide to add the WP&M option to the tickets,  will the cost be $15 per ticket or 15 per ticket/per day?  If I understood everything I have read it would just be the per ticket option.  Am I right?


----------



## Robo

Mark New said:


> I have read and read threads on tickets and I think I know the answer to my question, but just want clarification.  I purchased (4) 3day PH + extra day from UT before the increase.  Now if I decide to add the WP&M option to the tickets,  will the cost be $15 per ticket or 15 per ticket/per day?  If I understood everything I have read it would just be the per ticket option.  Am I right?



I don't think the upgrade cost will be $15.
But, in general, whatever the cost turns out to be, it will not be "per day."

The upgrade to add Water Parks+ will be a one-time payment for the life of the ticket.


----------



## Upatnoon

I have a question I need help with that is specific to Florida resident tickets.

Lets say I buy a 3 day Discover Disney ticket and add the water parks option. I then want to upgrade the ticket to a weekday select annual pass before I have used up all 3 of the water park entries.

What becomes of the water park entries? Do I get to keep them?


----------



## TEK224

I have a few questions about purchasing tickets.

1.  If I call DVC to add tickets to my reservation, do I pay for them at that time or when I arrive at WDW?  If paying when I call, can I use different cc's for payment.  There are 3 families going and they may want to use their own cc (but I am making the arrangements).  If I have their cc numbers, can I purchase the tickets that way?  Will I get confirmation numbers to make FP selections or will Disney automatically link them?

2.  I will be getting an AP (mine expired in January and since I wasn't going back until Sept. I'm just getting a new one).  Will they give me a confirmation number so I can make FP selections?

3.  With the MYW tickets, I know you can no longer get the non-expiring option via the web.  Did Disney do away with that option entirely or would I have to add it at the ticket window, if we wanted to?

Thanks!


----------



## AngiTN

They did away with NE tickets entirely


----------



## Robo

TEK224 said:


> I have a few questions about purchasing tickets.
> 
> 1a.  If I call DVC to add tickets to my reservation, do I pay for them at that time or when I arrive at WDW?
> 1b. If paying when I call, can I use different cc's for payment.  There are 3 families going and they may want to use their own cc (but I am making the arrangements).
> 1c.If I have their cc numbers, can I purchase the tickets that way?
> 1d. Will I get confirmation numbers to make FP selections or
> 1e. will Disney automatically link them?
> 
> 2.  I will be getting an AP (mine expired in January and since I wasn't going back until Sept. I'm just getting a new one).  Will they give me a confirmation number so I can make FP selections?
> 
> 3.  With the MYW tickets, I know you can no longer get the non-expiring option via the web.  Did Disney do away with that option entirely or would I have to add it at the ticket window, if we wanted to?
> 
> Thanks!



1a. You can certainly order tickets separately from your resort reservations.
When you order non-package tickets, you pay at the time of the order.
1b. You can make three separate ticket orders.
1c. Yes.
1d. Yes.
1e. Likely, but that's not a problem, either way.
You can freely transfer any new tickets over to other guests in MyDisneyExperience.

2. Yes. (Or, likely it will automatically link to you.)

3. Non-expiring tickets are no longer available.


----------



## princess33

We are planning a short trip to Disney in May for our family of four. We would like to spend one day at MK and one day at one of the water parks. Is my only option to get a single day ticket for each place or is there a way to combine?


----------



## Robo

princess33 said:


> We are planning a short trip to Disney in May for our family of four. We would like to spend one day at MK and one day at one of the water parks. Is my only option to get a single day ticket for each place or is there a way to combine?



It will be less expensive to buy a one-day Park-Hopper ticket and add Park Hopper PLUS.

The price to do this will depend on the dates of your May trip...

A high of $159.50 (plus tax)
or a low of $150.00 (plus tax)


----------



## leelee9878

jmmess said:


> You definitely got lucky! I've spent at least 6 hours over the last three days at 4 different ticket counters and was totally unsuccessful. The best price differential I could get was $127 (and was expecting $78 - based on today's 7D PH price vs. DvC Gold AP).



I definitely realize that I got lucky, if I was unsuccessful that last attempt I was just going to pay the $128 and call it a day.


----------



## princess33

Robo said:


> It will be less expensive to buy a one-day Park-Hopper ticket and add Park Hopper PLUS.
> 
> The price to do this will depend on the dates of your May trip...
> 
> A high of $159.50 (plus tax)
> or a low of $150.00 (plus tax)



Ohh thanks.

Will this allow for TWO days - one at each? I feel like I'm missing something because I didn't see this option.


----------



## jmmess

leelee9878 said:


> I definitely realize that I got lucky, if I was unsuccessful that last attempt I was just going to pay the $128 and call it a day.


#jealous


----------



## Robo

princess33 said:


> Ohh thanks.
> 
> Will this allow for TWO days - one at each? I feel like I'm missing something because I didn't see this option.



Yes.
Actually, ONE day of visiting one, two, three, or all four theme parks,
-AND-
TWO additional days of visiting Water Parks (etc.)

(Or, you could visit theme park(s) and Water Parks (etc.) on the same day.)

You have up to 14 days to use all of the (3) included options.


----------



## BillFromCT

Looking for my math to be checked concerning AP upgrade.

Currently, for our upcoming trip, we have 7 Day MYW Park Hopper & WPF&M tickets which cost $495.23.
We're going back in August for 8 days, so an AP upgrade seems to be a cost savings for tickets.  
For upgrading to AP, I think I'm correct in using the value of the 7 Day Park Hopper Plus ticket, as the current gate price, which is $532.50.
Because we have the water parks option, which we'll be using for our April trip, I assume we have to upgrade to the Platinum Plus Annual Pass which is $925.49.
That would leave me an upgrade cost per person of $392.99.  Correct?


----------



## Robo

BillFromCT said:


> Currently, for our upcoming trip, we have 7 Day MYW Park Hopper & WPF&M tickets which cost $495.23.
> We're going back in August for 8 days, so an AP upgrade seems to be a cost savings for tickets.
> 1. For upgrading to AP, I think I'm correct in using the value of the 7 Day Park Hopper Plus ticket, as the current gate price, which is $532.50.
> 
> 2. Because we have the water parks option, which we'll be using for our April trip, I assume we have to upgrade to the Platinum Plus Annual Pass which is $925.49.
> 
> 3. That would leave me an upgrade cost per person of $392.99.  Correct?



1. That's the current gate price for that ticket, but see #3 below.
2. Correct. (Not because you HAVE it, but because you plan to USE it.)
3.  We can't answer unless you tell us when, how, and from whom did you purchase your current tickets.


----------



## BillFromCT

Robo said:


> 1. That's the current gate price for that ticket, but see #3 below.
> 2. Correct. (Not because you HAVE it, but because you plan to USE it.)
> 3.  We can't answer unless you tell us when, how, and from whom did you purchase your current tickets.



I should have said.  The tickets were purchased direct from Disney as part of a room/ticket package.


----------



## randumb0

Do any sites still have the old prices?


----------



## KalamityJane

randumb0 said:


> Do any sites still have the old prices?


Not that I'm aware of but it looks like it isn't going to save a ton because they are only price bridging to the old 2/11 gate price and not the the gate price as of now (if you were planning on price bridging). If you wanted tickets without the 2018 expiry, then I'm not sure.


----------



## Robo

KalamityJane said:


> Not that I'm aware of but it looks like it isn't going to save a ton because they are only price bridging to the old 2/11 gate price and not the the gate price as of now (if you were planning on price bridging). If you wanted tickets without the 2018 expiry, then I'm not sure.



But, if guests are simply wanting to USE those tickets, as-is, and not upgrade them, the prices are very good.


----------



## Robo

BillFromCT said:


> I should have said.  The tickets were purchased direct from Disney as part of a room/ticket package.



Actually, if you bought them as part of a resort package you did not actually buy them "directly from Disney"
(as that has a very specific meaning in regard to ticket transactions.)

But, you also did not answer the question about WHEN you bought them.


----------



## KalamityJane

Robo said:


> But, if guests are simply wanting to USE those tickets, as-is, and not upgrade them, the prices are very good.


True  Btw, I have been meaning to thank you for all of your help with tickets. You are always so prompt with answering and it is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Robo

KalamityJane said:


> True  Btw, I have been meaning to thank you for all of your help with tickets. You are always so prompt with answering and it is appreciated! Thanks!



You're welcome.

(It is certainly getting more complex, these days!)


----------



## BillFromCT

Robo said:


> Actually, if you bought them as part of a resort package you did not actually buy them "directly from Disney"
> (as that has a very specific meaning in regard to ticket transactions.)
> 
> But, you also did not answer the question about WHEN you bought them.



I know the who, whats and whens are important.
Purchased a 7 day room/ticket/dining package in Oct 2016 through the WDW website for use in April 2017.


----------



## chocolateavocado

Hi, everyone.  
We are considering buying AP's for our next WDW, but I'm really confused on a few things and hope someone can help. 

We've been to WDW twice (once in 2013 and 2015). We're thinking of coming again for Thanksgiving 2017 and getting AP's (because we would like to then come again later that year and bring dh's father and then possible for another trip next Nov before they would expire).  I think I understand how the AP works, but I don't exactly understand how you purchase them?  What I mean is, how would you book the trip? I think I read most AP's are purchased in person,so how do you book to be able to take advantage of fast pass plus or any AP room discounts that may become available? 

Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## Robo

chocolateavocado said:


> We're thinking of coming again for Thanksgiving 2017 and getting AP's (because we would like to then come again later that year and bring dh's father and then possible for another trip next Nov before they would expire).  I think I understand how the AP works, but I don't exactly understand how you purchase them?  What I mean is,
> 1. how would you book the trip?
> 2. I think I read most AP's are purchased in person,so
> 3. how do you book to be able to take advantage of fast pass plus or
> 4. any AP room discounts that may become available?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help!



1. You can book a room-only reservation at any resort. (Or... read #4 and #5 below.)
2. No, that's incorrect (although you CAN do it that way, it's not a good plan.)
3. Order your AP any time.  *HERE* is the link to do so.
Once you have ordered the AP, you can then book advance FP+ just like with regular tickets.

4. Once you have ordered the AP, any AP room discounts can be found on-line.
(They are not always available.)

Your AP will NOT become ACTIVE (start counting down its year of service) until you go to
WDW and activate it, in-person, at a ticket booth or Guest Relations.

5. Also, you do NOT have to OWN an AP to book an AP resort room.


----------



## chocolateavocado

Robo said:


> 1. Simply book a room-only.
> 2. No, that's incorrect (although you CAN do it that way, it's not a good plan.)



Hi,
So if I book a room only do I purchase any tickets with the reservation or the AP online?
Thanks


----------



## Robo

chocolateavocado said:


> Hi,
> So if I book a room only do I purchase any tickets with the reservation or the AP online?


Please read my completed earlier reply.
(I had to look up some links.)


----------



## chocolateavocado

Robo said:


> Please read my completed earlier reply.
> (I had to look up some links.)



Thank You so much!!  That makes things so much clearer / easier!  I appreciate all of your help!


----------



## Robo

BillFromCT said:


> Looking for my math to be checked concerning AP upgrade.
> 
> Currently, for our upcoming trip, we have *7 Day MYW Park Hopper & WPF&M* tickets which cost *$495.23.*
> We're going back in August for 8 days, so an AP upgrade seems to be a cost savings for tickets.
> For upgrading to AP, I think I'm correct in using the value of the 7 Day Park Hopper Plus ticket, as the current gate price, which is *$532.50.*
> Because we have the water parks option, which we'll be using for our April trip, I assume we have to upgrade to the Platinum Plus Annual Pass which is $925.49.
> That would leave me an upgrade cost per person of $392.99.  Correct?





BillFromCT said:


> I should have said.  The tickets were purchased direct from Disney as part of a room/ticket package.





BillFromCT said:


> Purchased a 7 day room/ticket/dining package in Oct 2016 through the WDW website for use in April 2017.



OK.
Your current ticket can be price-bridged to the gate price of just before the Feb. 12 price increase. (Since you basically paid that price to begin-with, there is no change in value.)

*Ticket PRICES-Previous to Feb. 12, 2017* from an archived Allears page *HERE.*

As you noted, that price was *$495.23.
*
With the CURRENT upgrade policy:
You would subtract that price from the
current gate price for a Platinum Plus Annual Pass which is (as you said) *$925.49.
*
So-
*$925.49
-495.23
=430.26  *Upgrade value

It looks like *$430.26 *is what it would cost to do the upgrade, per ticket.


----------



## Robo

chocolateavocado said:


> Thank You so much!!  That makes things so much clearer / easier!  I appreciate all of your help!



I know that you'll have some great trips with your APs!


----------



## babesboo99

Robo said:


> Magic Your Way tickets do have an expiration date.
> 
> Tickets purchased at the present time will expire at the end of 2018.


Thank you.. So I guess I will just buy them beginning of next year then or whenever they expire after my dates..


----------



## mousestruck

I need someone to check my Disney math!  I bought 7 day park  hoppers (promotion for buy 4 days, get 3 free) from UT.  I plan to upgrade them to Gold DVC passes.  If I understand correctly, Disney will price bridge my tickets to $467, then I would pay $128 per ticket to upgrade?   (Gold DVC is now $595, I believe.)  Is that right?  Or will I have to pay the difference between $595 and $418 (what I paid)?


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> I need someone to check my Disney math!  I bought 7 day park  hoppers (promotion for buy 4 days, get 3 free) from UT.  I plan to upgrade them to Gold DVC passes.  If I understand correctly,
> 1. Disney will price bridge my tickets to $467,
> then I would pay $128 per ticket to upgrade?   (Gold DVC is now $595, I believe.)  Is that right?
> 2. Or will I have to pay the difference between $595 and $418 (what I paid)?



1. *$467.54. *Subtract that from the full CURRENT cost of the Gold DVC (including tax) 
and that difference amount will be the cost of the upgrade.

2. Nope.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

jmmess said:


> She can buy discounted Disney GCs via Sam's/Target/BJ's and use them to buy 1 day passes online through Disney. This will be the cheapest option for a 1 day pass, plus it is cheaper online than at the gate.
> 
> She will need to link the ticket in MDX and can then make her FPs (30 days ahead if not staying on property or 60 days, if staying onsite).
> 
> You can't use Disney GCs to purchase tickets through resellers.
> 
> Be careful to check the dates of when she is going as there are three tier tickets based on the dates, but if purchasing on Disney's site, this is a non-issue as it tells you what kind of ticket is necessary (value, peak, etc.).
> 
> The website or app can tell you the park hours for that day. There is no "after hour" ticket, unless she can get convention tickets (but doesn't sound like this is an option here).



Thank you for your help. I think she is going during Peak Time the last week in March. I am having trouble finding the peak prices for under 9. I saw 119 during peak for adults.


AngiTN said:


> Pretty sure the After Hour PP is referring to is the Disney After Hours event. I don't know the exact dates it currently ends but it's soon. If it's still going in March and is offered the date she is looking to go it could be a very viable choice as you do get a lot of bang for your buck. Though much depends on the age of the kids and how well then can do late night. At 4 and 7 it is iffy for most kids. DGD could but she's not avg when it comes to her sleep schedule



You are right. I didn't know if the after hours event would be a better ticket because of availability of rides due to lower population in the park. The kids can always take naps earlier in the day or sleep in the next day if that means a better WDW experience.


----------



## jo-jo

After reading the last 5 pages or so, it would seem my DD got a super deal.    She ended up paying for an upgrade to DVC gold the old way with the bridging up to current price on the second day of the price increase.  The first day or so the thought was, it was $78 to go from the UT 7 buy 4, get 3 ticket.   Now that the dust has settled, it's $128.


----------



## undone73

Question about upgrading to AP's. We just bought 5 day MYW tickets 2 days ago. So they were the new pricing. 

When we go in July I plan to upgrade to AP's as we have now decided to go back in 2018 as well. When I go to upgrade am I paying the difference of what I paid and the AP price? 

If I got the 5 day passes at a discounted rate (10% off) and I use the first day will the price bridge? Again, I got them after the February increase and so it was 10% off the NEW prices. Or is price bridging not an option at all going forward?


----------



## AngiTN

undone73 said:


> Question about upgrading to AP's. We just bought 5 day MYW tickets 2 days ago. So they were the new pricing.
> 
> When we go in July I plan to upgrade to AP's as we have now decided to go back in 2018 as well. When I go to upgrade am I paying the difference of what I paid and the AP price?
> 
> If I got the 5 day passes at a discounted rate (10% off) and I use the first day will the price bridge? Again, I got them after the February increase and so it was 10% off the NEW prices. Or is price bridging not an option at all going forward?


Tickets are still bridged. Where did you buy them from? Just buying them 2 days ago doesn't automatically mean they are new pricing. Some places are still selling tickets issued with old pricing. The way to know is do the tickets you have expire Dec 2018? If so, they are the new tickets. If not, they aren't.


----------



## Robo

undone73 said:


> 1.  We just bought 5 day MYW tickets 2 days ago. So they were the new pricing.
> When we go in July I plan to upgrade to AP's
> 2. When I go to upgrade am I paying the difference of what I paid and the AP price?
> 
> If I got the 5 day passes at a discounted rate (10% off)
> 3. and I use the first day will the price bridge?
> 
> Again, I got them after the February increase and so it was 10% off the NEW prices. Or is price bridging not an option at all going forward?



1. From WHOM did you buy them?
2. How much the cost will be bridged (if needed) can depend on where and how you bought the tickets.
3. You do not have to USE a ticket in order to get price bridging.
(But, you CAN use the ticket first, if you like. No price difference when upgrading.)


----------



## undone73

Robo said:


> 1. From WHOM did you buy them?
> 2. How much the cost will be bridged (if needed) can depend on where and how you bought the tickets.
> 3. You do not have to USE a ticket in order to get price bridging.
> (But, you CAN use the ticket first, if you like. No price difference when upgrading.)



They are 5 day tickets that were purchased at Disney with the 10% CM discount. My DD is there for the princess half and a friend of hers who works at Disney bought them.  Will that matter? 

I was told I could add days to the 5 day tickets once I used the first day, but we are thinking AP's might be the better way to go since we are doing another trip.


----------



## Robo

undone73 said:


> They are 5 day tickets that were purchased at Disney with the 10% CM discount. My DD is there for the princess half and a friend of hers who works at Disney bought them.  Will that matter?
> 
> I was told I could add days to the 5 day tickets once I used the first day, but we are thinking AP's might be the better way to go since we are doing another trip.



Tickets purchased directly from Disney (at the gate, on line, or by phone) will not be price-bridged.
But, you can get what was paid for the tickets if you want to upgrade them.

That said, it MIGHT be possible to get a 10% CM discount on the purchase of an AP, 
but I have absolutely no idea if that is allowed.


----------



## Luvscrappin

Can anyone tell me the new cost of upgrading a DVC gold pass?


----------



## Robo

Luvscrappin said:


> Can anyone tell me the new cost of upgrading a DVC gold pass?



Upgrading from what ticket to what ticket?


----------



## Luvscrappin

Robo said:


> Upgrading from what ticket to what ticket?


Renewing DVC gold AP to DVC Ap gold pass. I am assuming that the price increased with the latest price hikes.


----------



## Robo

Luvscrappin said:


> Renewing DVC gold AP to DVC Ap gold pass. I am assuming that the price increased with the latest price hikes.



The Gold Pass is now priced at $559, plus tax.
I don't know what the "renewal" discount is, however.


----------



## Tanooki

Hi there! I'm here to report about our upgrade experience. I bought 6-day tickets at CAA (so before the price increase) with the canadian discount (25%). I first went to GS at Disney Springs to activate my tickets (need to show our passports to confirm we're canadian) for this promotion. I then asked about upgrading to AP and the CM quoted me a big price that I didn't like. I asked about the value of the ticket and he told me that since it was a discounted ticket he couldn't bridge it but I could get a credit for what I actually paid for it. I didn't go any further at that time. We then went to MK so we stopped by a ticket booth at TTC. The CM there was really nice but she basically told me the same thing. I asked about bridging and she really tried on the computer and then on the phone for a long while but could only credit me for what I actually paid for the ticket because of the canadian promo. We did end up upgrading our tickets to AP because we wanted to and because we really didn't want to spend any more of our precious vacation time over this.


----------



## jmmess

Robo said:


> The Gold Pass is now priced at $559, plus tax.
> I don't know what the "renewal" discount is, however.





Luvscrappin said:


> Renewing DVC gold AP to DVC Ap gold pass. I am assuming that the price increased with the latest price hikes.


Allears is reporting that the renewal price is $475 + tax.


----------



## jmmess

jo-jo said:


> After reading the last 5 pages or so, it would seem my DD got a super deal.    She ended up paying for an upgrade to DVC gold the old way with the bridging up to current price on the second day of the price increase.  The first day or so the thought was, it was $78 to go from the UT 7 buy 4, get 3 ticket.   Now that the dust has settled, it's $128.


She definitely did! This was the price I was expecting to pay. I was assuming you got the same?


----------



## AngiTN

Tanooki said:


> Hi there! I'm here to report about our upgrade experience. I bought 6-day tickets at CAA (so before the price increase) with the canadian discount (25%). I first went to GS at Disney Springs to activate my tickets (need to show our passports to confirm we're canadian) for this promotion. I then asked about upgrading to AP and the CM quoted me a big price that I didn't like. I asked about the value of the ticket and he told me that since it was a discounted ticket he couldn't bridge it *but I could get a credit for what I actually paid for it.* I didn't go any further at that time. We then went to MK so we stopped by a ticket booth at TTC. The CM there was really nice but she basically told me the same thing. I asked about bridging and she really tried on the computer and then on the phone for a long while but could only credit me for what I actually paid for the ticket because of the canadian promo. We did end up upgrading our tickets to AP because we wanted to and because we really didn't want to spend any more of our precious vacation time over this.


So with these tickets they can see the price you paid vs the price they sold the ticket for? That is different from other 3rd party tickets. Disney can only see what they sold them for, which is less than what they were sold for


----------



## Robo

jmmess said:


> Allears is reporting that the renewal price is $475 + tax.


Sounds right.


----------



## Tanooki

AngiTN said:


> So with these tickets they can see the price you paid vs the price they sold the ticket for? That is different from other 3rd party tickets. Disney can only see what they sold them for, which is less than what they were sold for



Actually, CAA sells them the exact same price as Disney (I checked before I bought mine) so I just saved a little bit because they calculated the exchange rate and charged me in CAN$ so I didn't get my credit card fees for foreign transaction. I was kind of bummed because I kind of lost my 25% discount but I did get an AP so I can't be sad about that!


----------



## TEK224

Robo said:


> 1a. You can certainly order tickets separately from your resort reservations.
> When you order non-package tickets, you pay at the time of the order.
> 1b. You can make three separate ticket orders.
> 1c. Yes.
> 1d. Yes.
> 1e. Likely, but that's not a problem, either way.
> You can freely transfer any new tickets over to other guests in MyDisneyExperience.
> 
> 2. Yes. (Or, likely it will automatically link to you.)
> 
> 3. Non-expiring tickets are no longer available.



Thank you!


----------



## F&W_CRAVERS

I currently own a 5 DPH and want to price bridge to an Annual Pass. Is timing important for upgrading? Should I upgrade prior to entering a park on my first use day? Or enter the park then upgrade? Or can I just upgrade before EOB on my 5th use day? I thought I once read that it is best to enter the park on your first use day then upgrade. Sorry if this is a redundant question...I tried searching the many pages of this thread.


----------



## pangyal

F&W_CRAVERS said:


> I currently own a 5 DPH and want to price bridge to an Annual Pass. Is timing important for upgrading? Should I upgrade prior to entering a park on my first use day? Or enter the park then upgrade? Or can I just upgrade before EOB on my 5th use day? I thought I once read that it is best to enter the park on your first use day then upgrade. Sorry if this is a redundant question...I tried searching the many pages of this thread.


As per most recent posts, it is not necessary to use a ticket before upgrading it. You can, but it won't change anything one way or the other. I think this might have been the case years ago, but not in the past few years .


----------



## Robo

F&W_CRAVERS said:


> I currently own a 5 DPH and want to price bridge to an Annual Pass. Is timing important for upgrading?
> 
> 1. Should I upgrade prior to entering a park on my first use day?
> 2. Or enter the park then upgrade?
> 3. Or can I just upgrade before EOB on my 5th use day?
> 4. I tried searching the many pages of this thread.



1**. You can.
2. You can.
3. You can.
4. Upgrading tickets is covered in the "Upgrading Tickets" section at the top of the thread.

1**. THIS choice makes the most sense.
Why? 
Because you would immediately be able to take advantage of the extra perks and discounts
of owning an AP.


----------



## zemra406

Question about a child ticket:
I bought a 5 day PH for my daughter from Parksavers last summer. We will probably not use this ticket for a few years and I'm thinking she could be over 10 by the time we use it. We will be at WDW this summer using APs. 

1. Is it possible to upgrade this ticket to an adult ticket this summer (even though it won't be used for a few years)?

2. What should be the cost basis (current gate price difference between adult and child or current gate price for adult minus child price as of 2/10/17)?  If it is the latter I think I'm better off upgrading now because the difference in ticket price will only continue to grow.

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

zemra406 said:


> Question about a child ticket:
> I bought a 5 day PH for my daughter from Parksavers last summer. We will probably not use this ticket for a few years and I'm thinking she could be over 10 by the time we use it. We will be at WDW this summer using APs.
> 
> 1. Is it possible to upgrade this ticket to an adult ticket this summer (even though it won't be used for a few years)?
> 
> 2. What should be the cost basis (current gate price difference between adult and child or current gate price for adult minus child price as of 2/10/17)?  If it is the latter I think I'm better off upgrading now because the difference in ticket price will only continue to grow.
> 
> Thanks!



1. It would need to be done in-person at WDW.
2. Likely the latter. No real way to know. Maybe you'll happen upon a kind-hearted ticket CM at WDW.
(Always _explain carefully_... and ask nicely.)


----------



## jmmess

Robo said:


> 1. It would need to be done in-person at WDW.
> 2. Likely the latter. No real way to know. Maybe you'll happen upon a kind-hearted ticket CM at WDW.
> (Always _explain carefully_... and ask nicely.)


Wouldn't PP run in to the issue of then getting an expiring ticket for 2018?


----------



## Robo

jmmess said:


> Wouldn't PP run in to the issue of then getting an expiring ticket for 2018?



Guaranteed.
But, *zemra406* would not be any worse off.

There is the real possibility of using the "upgraded-to-adult ticket" before the end of 2018.
And, even if the ticket expires, unused, at the end of 2018, that ticket could be "upgraded" to a newer (current at that time) ticket using the full value of "upgraded-to-adult ticket."


----------



## jmmess

Robo said:


> Guaranteed.
> But, *zemra406* would not be any worse off.
> 
> There is the real possibility of using the "upgraded adult ticket" before the end of 2018.
> And, even if the ticket expires, unused, at the end of2018, that ticket could be "upgraded" to a newer (current at that time) ticket using the full value of "upgraded adult ticket."


Right, but aren't 2017 tickets not used by 12/31/18 only credited towards the post-2018 ticket price (based on ticket value and no bridging)? So net/net, there is no advantage to upgrading ahead of time, plus the inconvenience of going to the ticket booth twice? I'm thinking the cost will be the same (or about the same) as just upgrading once? [Just going based on zemra406's comment of not going for a "few" years.] Or is it an issue of child to adult ticket?


----------



## AngiTN

Robo said:


> 1. It would need to be done in-person at WDW.
> 2. Likely the latter. No real way to know. Maybe you'll happen upon a kind-hearted ticket CM at WDW.
> (Always _explain carefully_... and ask nicely.)


I haven't played with numbers but is there ANY cost advantage to using 1 day of the child ticket now so it's locked in as a child ticket no matter how old the user gets? I realize it's not needed since PP has an AP, just tossing out a thought that occurred to me. Is it worth even looking at the figures?


----------



## Robo

AngiTN said:


> I haven't played with numbers but is there ANY cost advantage to using 1 day of the child ticket now so it's locked in as a child ticket no matter how old the user gets? I realize it's not needed since PP has an AP, just tossing out a thought that occurred to me. Is it worth even looking at the figures?



The ticket would expire in 14 days from first use.


----------



## AngiTN

Robo said:


> The ticket would expire in 14 days from first use.


Well duh, of course it would. That's what I get for thinking 

I've been answering so many questions on old NE child tickets that I just didn't think about regular ones.


----------



## Robo

jmmess said:


> Right, but aren't 2017 tickets not used by 12/31/18 only credited towards the post-2018 ticket price (based on ticket value and no bridging)?
> 
> So net/net, there is no advantage to upgrading ahead of time, plus the inconvenience of going to the ticket booth twice? I'm thinking the cost will be the same (or about the same) as just upgrading once? [Just going based on zemra406's comment of not going for a "few" years.] Or is it an issue of child to adult ticket?



As I said, if *zemra406 *actually USES the ticket before the end of 2018, the savings can be over the price increase of 2018.
I'm neither recommending nor discouraging doing the upgrade during the next trip.


----------



## jmmess

Robo said:


> As I said, if *zemra406 *actually USES the ticket before the end of 2018, the savings can be over the price increase of 2018.
> I'm neither recommending nor discouraging doing the upgrade during the next trip.


Understood. Just wondering if I'm missing something.


----------



## zemra406

jmmess said:


> Understood. Just wondering if I'm missing something.



I actually had that thought that the ticket might then have an expiration date once upgraded. Since there is a chance we will use it before she turns 9 I will probably just wait and see. Right now the ticket has no expiration date as long as it goes unused.

ETA we would not be using this ticket before the end of 2018. In hindsight I should have just bought an adult to begin with since the price difference was like $20.


----------



## jmmess

zemra406 said:


> I actually had that thought that the ticket might then have an expiration date once upgraded. Since there is a chance we will use it before she turns 9 I will probably just wait and see. Right now the ticket has no expiration date as long as it goes unused.
> 
> ETA we would not be using this ticket before the end of 2018. *In hindsight I should have just bought an adult to begin with since the price difference was like $20.*


I'm in a similar situation, where I bought child tickets, but likely now won't be used until they are a Disney "adult". Had I know the policy would change on the bridging/upgrading, I would have done the same - bought the adult instead of child ticket. Oh well, at least they don't "expire."


----------



## F&W_CRAVERS

pangyal said:


> As per most recent posts, it is not necessary to use a ticket before upgrading it. You can, but it won't change anything one way or the other. I think this might have been the case years ago, but not in the past few years .


Thanks @pangyal !!!


----------



## F&W_CRAVERS

Robo said:


> 1**. You can.
> 2. You can.
> 3. You can.
> 4. Upgrading tickets is covered in the "Upgrading Tickets" section at the top of the thread.
> 
> 1**. THIS choice makes the most sense.
> Why?
> Because you would immediately be able to take advantage of the extra perks and discounts
> of owning an AP.


Thanks @Robo


----------



## Cjtigger

I have a question and please forgive me if it has been answered. 

I have 4 day tickets that expire 6 months from first use.  We are going in April and we're going to us them then. 

I just found we are going in November. We are Florida residents and can get the 4 day ticket cheap but it expires in June. 

If I buy the Florida resident ticket how does my magicband know what tickets to use first?

All my reservations and fast passes are linked to the other tickets. 

Is this more trouble than what it is worth?


----------



## jmmess

Cjtigger said:


> I have a question and please forgive me if it has been answered.
> 
> I have 4 day tickets that expire 6 months from first use.  We are going in April and we're going to us them then.
> 
> I just found we are going in November. We are Florida residents and can get the 4 day ticket cheap but it expires in June.
> 
> If I buy the Florida resident ticket how does my magicband know what tickets to use first?
> 
> All my reservations and fast passes are linked to the other tickets.
> 
> Is this more trouble than what it is worth?


You can have GR prioritize your tickets before you enter the park or you can call Disney IT (Thor has helped me in the past and is very helpful if you get him). Per Robo from a prior post, the number is:
(407) 939-3471


----------



## Cjtigger

jmmess said:


> You can have GR prioritize your tickets before you enter the park or you can call Disney IT (Thor has helped me in the past and is very helpful if you get him). Per Robo from a prior post, the number is:
> (407) 939-3471


 Thank you


----------



## mhartman09

Could someone tell me how upgrading our tickets to APs on our arrival day would effect our FP for the trip, if at all?  I'm assuming once we upgrade I'll have to link the APs in MDE and they will replace our current tickets that are linked now, but I have no experience with this so I wasn't sure how it all works as far as park entrance and FP.


----------



## Robo

mhartman09 said:


> 1. Could someone tell me how upgrading our tickets to APs on our arrival day would effect our FP for the trip, if at all?
> 2. I'm assuming once we upgrade I'll have to link the APs in MDE and they will replace our current tickets that are linked now, but
> 3. I have no experience with this so I wasn't sure how it all works as far as park entrance and FP.



1. FPs stay in place. No negative effect.
2. Yup.
3. Once you upgrade to and activate the new APs
(that will all happen at the same time at any ticket booth or Guest Relations,) 
you can just enter the parks and go to the FP readers with your same MagicBands, as usual.


----------



## mhartman09

Robo said:


> 1. FPs stay in place. No negative effect.
> 2. Yup.
> 3. Once you upgrade to and activate the new APs
> (that will all happen at the same time at any ticket booth or Guest Relations,)
> you can just enter the parks and go to the FP readers with your same MagicBands, as usual.



Thank you so much for the explanation.  I was thinking I'd have to log into MDE myself and link the APs, but it does make more sense that all of this will be done at the same time as the upgrade.  This is all very new to me, so I'm second guessing everything and trying to make sure I know what to expect before the day comes.  Thanks again!


----------



## jmmess

mhartman09 said:


> Thank you so much for the explanation.  I was thinking I'd have to log into MDE myself and link the APs, but it does make more sense that all of this will be done at the same time as the upgrade.  This is all very new to me, so I'm second guessing everything and trying to make sure I know what to expect before the day comes.  Thanks again!


GR will link the AP using your MB.


----------



## MichelleB

I'm so confused but think I understand this....please tell me if not.  We are going to WDW in May and I want to have the option of upgrading to an AP in case we decide to go for Christmas (we would know by the time we go in May) but if we don't, we'll need 9 day MYW tickets for the May trip and don't wish to have hopping ability.

I currently have 5 day base tickets that were bought pre-ticket increase.  Those will retain a value of $362.10 if I opt to use them to upgrade to another ticket regardless of when I do it....is this correct?  Am I reading the pre-increase price of a 5 day MYW non-hopping ticket correctly?  I realize that with these I can only reserve FP+ for 5 of our 9 days.

A current 9 day MYW ticket from UT is $444.31.  This would allow us to reserve all 9 days of FP+ and have a value at the gate to upgrade to an AP of $457.95.

I would ultimately like to use my 5 day tickets but in order to book FP+, I'm considering going ahead and purchasing the 9 day MYW ticket.  If we upgrade to a DVC platinum annual pass (again hoping to go for Christmas), the cost is $723.14.  Meaning the difference at the gate to purchase the AP would either be $361.04 using the 5 day ticket or $265.19 if we go ahead and buy the 9 day ticket.

Is all of this correct?


----------



## Robo

MichelleB said:


> I'm so confused but think I understand this....please tell me if not.  We are going to WDW in May and I want to have the option of upgrading to an AP in case we decide to go for Christmas (we would know by the time we go in May) but if we don't, we'll need 9 day MYW tickets for the May trip and don't wish to have hopping ability.
> 
> 1. I currently have 5 day base tickets that were bought pre-ticket increase.  Those will retain a value of $362.10 if I opt to use them to upgrade to another ticket regardless of when I do it....is this correct?
> 2. Am I reading the pre-increase price of a 5 day MYW non-hopping ticket correctly?
> 3. I realize that with these I can only reserve FP+ for 5 of our 9 days.
> A current 9 day MYW ticket from UT is $444.31.
> 4. This would allow us to reserve all 9 days of FP+ and have a value at the gate to upgrade to an AP of $457.95.
> I would ultimately like to use my 5 day tickets but in order to book FP+, I'm considering going ahead and purchasing the 9 day MYW ticket.
> If we upgrade to a DVC platinum annual pass (again hoping to go for Christmas), the cost is $723.14.
> Meaning the difference at the gate to purchase the AP would
> 5. either be $361.04 using the 5 day ticket
> 6. or $265.19 if we go ahead and buy the 9 day ticket.
> 7. Is all of this correct?



1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. Correct.
4. Correct.
5. Yes.
6. Yes.
7. It is, if you have provided the correct price for the DVC AP.


----------



## quandrea

Are the pre price hike prices published somewhere?  I need that info for my bridge calculations.


----------



## AngiTN

quandrea said:


> Are the pre price hike prices published somewhere?  I need that info for my bridge calculations.


In the second post of the thread


----------



## quandrea

AngiTN said:


> In the second post of the thread


Thank you. I've read this whole thread over the past few weeks. Lost my way.


----------



## ThornXBL

Hmm, so it sounds like the pre-price increase 6 Day Park Hoppers we have will cost more than $15/ea to upgrade & add on water parks (upgrade to Park Hopper Plus)? It'll actually be closer to $60 each??

Current 6 Day Park Hopper Plus: $511.20 -
Old 6 Day PH: $451.56

Upgrading them before the price increase (if we were able to be there in person, which we weren't) would have been $27.xx~ each...


----------



## momtwoboys

sorry if I didnt read back far enough or the fact that this has been asked a million times  Since the new ticket structure has been rolled out I now need to know the exact cost would be for us to upgrade those 7day hoppers from parksavers to Ap's ( the ones with no waterparks) 3 adults here.


----------



## Robo

momtwoboys said:


> sorry if I didnt read back far enough or the fact that this has been asked a million times  Since the new ticket structure has been rolled out I now need to know the exact cost would be for us to upgrade those 7day hoppers from parksavers to Ap's ( the ones with no waterparks) 3 adults here.



If you bought the 7 day hoppers before the Feb. 12 price increase:
Parksavers Bridged value is now *$467.54* (including tax)

So *subtract* that price from the current gate price (including tax) of the AP you want.

That would be the cost to upgrade.


----------



## momtwoboys

thank you!  off to search ap cost and do some subtraction


----------



## momtwoboys

829.64 for ap so 362.10 per adult... um that sucks its now more than it would have been a few months backto upgrade .


----------



## Robo

momtwoboys said:


> 829.64 for ap so 362.10 per adult... um that sucks its now more than it would have been a few months backto upgrade .



Yup.
Ya just never know...


----------



## momtwoboys

Robo said:


> Yup.
> Ya just never know...


glad I know ahead though! thank you very much!


----------



## mykidsrqts

We have the option of buying the conventionear tickets (multi day hopper - not late day admission) for our June trip.  These tickets come with a "bonus" visit which we would use for a water park.  I am considering taking the plunge and getting ap's.  
1. Can the conventionear ticket be upgraded to an ap?
2.  If yes, in terms of "bridging", would the conventionear ticket be worth what I paid or the current gate price?  Since I am buying from disney but it is discounted, I just couldn't tell.
3.  If I upgrade before using the "bonus" visit and upgrade to the ap without water parks, would I lose the "bonus" visit?

Sorry for so many questions.  I've been trying to go back through the threads and I've found great info, but haven't been able to put it all together for this situation!

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

mykidsrqts said:


> We have the option of buying the conventionear tickets (multi day hopper - not late day admission) for our June trip.  These tickets come with a "bonus" visit which we would use for a water park.  I am considering taking the plunge and getting ap's.
> 1. Can the conventionear ticket be upgraded to an ap?
> 2.  If yes, in terms of "bridging", would the conventionear ticket be worth what I paid or the current gate price?  Since I am buying from disney but it is discounted, I just couldn't tell.
> 3.  If I upgrade before using the "bonus" visit and upgrade to the ap without water parks, would I lose the "bonus" visit?



1. Yes.
2. Worth what you paid.
3. Yes.


----------



## mykidsrqts

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Worth what you paid.
> 3. Yes.


That's what I suspected.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## ThornXBL

ThornXBL said:


> Hmm, so it sounds like the pre-price increase 6 Day Park Hoppers we have will cost more than $15/ea to upgrade & add on water parks (upgrade to Park Hopper Plus)? It'll actually be closer to $60 each??
> 
> Current 6 Day Park Hopper Plus: $511.20 -
> Old 6 Day PH: $451.56
> 
> Upgrading them before the price increase (if we were able to be there in person, which we weren't) would have been $27.xx~ each...



If anyone has done this already (added on water parks to pre-increase park hoppers; i.e. upgrading from an old Park Hopper to current Park Hopper Plus), I'd be thrilled to know how it went and what the cost was.


----------



## AngiTN

ThornXBL said:


> If anyone has done this already (added on water parks to pre-increase park hoppers; i.e. upgrading from an old Park Hopper to current Park Hopper Plus), I'd be thrilled to know how it went and what the cost was.


I'm curious myself. So far all the talk has been about bridging to an AP. Not adding days. One would assume the value of the ticket used would be the same but with Disney, and especially with bridging, I know to never assume.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Robo I need your help!!  If someone has a package booked and one of the guests has an AP, can that guest have their package tickets pulled off and put onto a card for future use at guest services??  I would think yes at Disney Springs prior to touching a park, possible?


----------



## Robo

supersuperwendy said:


> Robo I need your help!!  If someone has a package booked and one of the guests has an AP, can that guest have their package tickets pulled off and put onto a card for future use at guest services??  I would think yes at Disney Springs prior to touching a park, possible?



It won't matter.
Once a ticket (or AP) is put into a guest's MDE, even if a card ticket is later issued, that CARD will also just access the MDE account,
interchangeably with any MagicBands.

The SOLUTION to holding new tickets separate from being used, is to create a "made-up name" (fictional guest name) in the MDE account and transfer that new ticket into that fictional guest's name/account. Since that fictional guest won't be entering the park, the ticket will not be accessed.

Then, in the future, the unused ticket can be instantly transferred back to a "real" guest
for use at that time.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Robo said:


> It won't matter.
> Once a ticket (or AP) is put into a guest's MDE, even if a card ticket is later issued, that CARD will also just access the MDE account,
> interchangeably with any MagicBands.
> 
> The SOLUTION to holding new tickets separate from being used, is to create a "made-up name" (fictional guest name) in the MDE account and transfer that new ticket into that fictional guest's name. Since that fictional guest won't be entering the park, the ticket will not be accessed.
> 
> Then, in the future, the unused ticket can be instantly transferred back to a "real" guest
> for use at that time.



Ok Robo thanks, that is worth a try for sure.  Then once the trip is complete that unsused hopper can be transferred back to the intended guest?


----------



## Robo

supersuperwendy said:


> Ok Robo thanks, that is worth a try for sure.  Then once the trip is complete that unsused hopper can be transferred back to the intended guest?



Yup.


----------



## biochemgirl

momtwoboys said:


> 829.64 for ap so 362.10 per adult... um that sucks its now more than it would have been a few months backto upgrade .


 
Yep, right there with you. I want to upgrade in a couple weeks and it looks like the deal is not going to be as good as I'd hoped


----------



## momtwoboys

biochemgirl said:


> Yep, right there with you. I want to upgrade in a couple weeks and it looks like the deal is not going to be as good as I'd hoped


yeah at least I know now and we will not bother. The money on Disney gift cards will go towards food for this trip 2017 and roll over to 2018 food too!


----------



## MichelleB

I have one more question, Robo....thank you so much for all of your help!

I currently have 5 day base tickets that were bought pre-ticket increase. I know those have a value of $362.10.  I'm confused on upgrading and adding an extra couple of days. I'm trying to determine if I decide to upgrade my 5 days to 8 MYW, what the price difference will be.  Do they use the $447.30 online pre-purchase price or the $468.60 gate price?


----------



## Robo

MichelleB said:


> I have one more question, Robo....thank you so much for all of your help!
> 
> I currently have 5 day base tickets that were bought pre-ticket increase.
> 1. I know those have a value of $362.10.
> I'm confused on upgrading and adding an extra couple of days. I'm trying to determine
> 2. if I decide to upgrade my 5 days to 8 MYW, what the price difference will be.  Do they use the $447.30 online pre-purchase price or the $468.60 gate price?



1. Correct.
2. Subtract *$362.10* from the CURRENT WDW PRICE of *$447.30*
So, it will cost *$85.20* to add the three additional days.


----------



## bdarling

I bought tickets that are a voucher and need to be exchanged at the TTC or ticket window.  My ILs bought FL resident passes and also have vouchers to exchange.  We are checking in offsite at Bonnet Creek on Sunday afternoon then have a dinner at California Grill at 9:20, and want to see Wishes at 8:45.  

Will this plan work...

Drive to Contemporary and park around 7PM
Take Monorail to TTC
Exchange vouchers
Monorail back to Contemporary 
Check in for Wishes
eat
Use tickets the next morning

I am wondering if the TTC will do the exchange at 7pm or should be get there earlier on Sunday.  If earlier, can we go without paying parking somehow?


----------



## SUSIEQ

Robo said:


> 1. Correct.
> 2. Subtract *$362.10* from the CURRENT WDW PRICE of *$447.30
> and *Subtract the *$20* "Gate fee." (no tax on that $20 gate fee.)
> 
> So, it will cost *$65.20* to add the three additional days.


I'm trying to follow all of this closely and learn everything I can. So can you explain why she would subtract the $20, when the $447.30 is the pre-arrival rate? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Subtract *$362.10* from the CURRENT WDW PRICE of *$447.30*
So, it will cost *$85.20* to add the three additional days.


----------



## Robo

SUSIEQ said:


> I'm trying to follow all of this closely and learn everything I can. So can you explain why she would subtract the $20, when the $447.30 is the pre-arrival rate? Thanks!



Because I was doing the computation incorrectly.
-----------------------------------
A ticket upgrade MUST be done at a ticket window or Guest Relations ("at the gate.")
So, what will happen when a guest goes to "the gate" to upgrade is that the *"at the gate" price* will come up
on the computer for the NEW ticket (which will be $20 higher than the on-line price.)
At this point, the ticket CM should compute the price-bridged upgrade value of the guest's original ticket,
THEN, add $20 additional to that upgrade value,
THEN, subtract that total amount from the gate price of the new ticket.

That way, the extra $20 is not lost by the guest.


----------



## Robo

bdarling said:


> I bought tickets that are a voucher and need to be exchanged at the TTC or ticket window.  My ILs bought FL resident passes and also have vouchers to exchange.  We are checking in offsite at Bonnet Creek on Sunday afternoon then have a dinner at California Grill at 9:20, and want to see Wishes at 8:45.
> 
> Will this plan work...
> 
> Drive to Contemporary and park around 7PM
> Take Monorail to TTC
> Exchange vouchers
> Monorail back to Contemporary
> Check in for Wishes
> eat
> Use tickets the next morning
> 
> I am wondering if the TTC will do the exchange at 7pm or should be get there earlier on Sunday.  If earlier, can we go without paying parking somehow?



There's no reason that they MUST be done at TTC.
So, you COULD just stroll over to the MK gates and make the exchanges there









Guest Relations / Will Call is at #9 on the map.


----------



## Robo

Oh, what FUN all of this is!


----------



## amberpi

Ok, I have a stupid question about Military tickets, because I know nothing about the military, so I apologize if this is dumb. Military tickets, and discounts, are only for uniformed military, correct? Not for advisers with clearance and a military id, right? The uniformed bit would not be inclusive of a civilian expert working for the military. Again, sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## Hatwriter456

I'm not sure if anyone will be able to answer my question, but here it goes...

I'm from CA and we just booked a trip for June 2018 for WDW. If I buy tickets from UT or from WDW this fall and I can't use them (ie we can't go on our trip) can I apply the amount of money spent towards Disneyland tickets or a DLR annual pass?


----------



## dtstampz

So, does Disney know the price paid for all of the tickets purchased through UCT, etc?
I have a couple that are the old "paper" tickets from 2011...


----------



## AngiTN

dtstampz said:


> So, does Disney know the price paid for all of the tickets purchased through UCT, etc?
> I have a couple that are the old "paper" tickets from 2011...


No, they only know the price they sold the ticket to UT. They have no idea what UT (or any reseller) sells them for


----------



## starry_solo

Hatwriter456 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone will be able to answer my question, but here it goes...
> 
> I'm from CA and we just booked a trip for June 2018 for WDW. If I buy tickets from UT or from WDW this fall and I can't use them (ie we can't go on our trip) can I apply the amount of money spent towards Disneyland tickets or a DLR annual pass?



Nope, DLR used to let you exchange day for day on the WDW tickets but that stopped a few years ago.


----------



## starry_solo

AngiTN said:


> I'm curious myself. So far all the talk has been about bridging to an AP. Not adding days. One would assume the value of the ticket used would be the same but with Disney, and especially with bridging, I know to never assume.



I'm planning to add days to my 6-day base in a few months. I am expecting the same thing will happen as those that have tried to bridge to an AP, just getting the Pre increase price applied to the cost of the upgrade. As long as it is the online price, ill still save about $20. Not as good as I originally thought it would be. Blech


----------



## Jennny

So, our family of 4 is arriving in August with a free dining bounceback- I have 5 day parkhopper.
1. If I want to upgrade one ticket to AP, can I do just one?
2. Am I best to use one day first and then upgrade
3. Do I have to wait until the next day to do this or as soon as I enter the park and my ticket is activated ?
4. Does it not matter anymore
5.   Will the upgrade be based on what the 5 day PH is worth today?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Jennny said:


> So, our family of 4 is arriving in August with a free dining bounceback- I have 5 day parkhopper.
> 1. If I want to upgrade one ticket to AP, can I do just one?
> 2. Am I best to use one day first and then upgrade
> 3. Do I have to wait until the next day to do this or as soon as I enter the park and my ticket is activated ?
> 4. Does it not matter anymore
> 5.   Will the upgrade be based on what the 5 day PH is worth today?
> 
> Thanks!



1. Yes. 
2. Doesn't matter at all.
3. Do the upgrade before entering, if you like.
4. It doesn't matter.
5. Good question. When did you BOOK your trip?


----------



## jenmsmith

We have a trip in two weeks. DH and I are APs, but I was planning to add a day to 5 day PH (purchased pre increase) for each of our sons. If it is as stated earlier in this thread, that would be $60 per ticket. For one day. I saw the post AngiTN linked to, so I am very interested if anyone has paid the $20 per ticket to add lately, or if it really is the difference between the current price and the pre increase price.


----------



## Robo

jenmsmith said:


> We have a trip in two weeks. DH and I are APs, but I was planning to add a day to 5 day PH (purchased pre increase) for each of our sons. If it is as stated earlier in this thread, that would be $60 per ticket. For one day. I saw the post AngiTN linked to, so I am very interested if anyone has paid the $20 per ticket to add lately, or if it really is the difference between the current price and the pre increase price.



That info came from some early-on misunderstandings.

Unless a CM will offer some out-of-the-ordinary Pixie Dust, the pre-Feb. 12 price will be the price-bridge basis for upgrades of tickets issued before that date.


----------



## jenmsmith

That is disappointing. We will have an extra resort day, then. A $60 per ticket increase to go from 5 to 6 days is not worth it to us, especially when it was not that long ago that was closer to $15 a ticket to do the same thing.


----------



## Robo

jenmsmith said:


> That is disappointing. We will have an extra resort day, then. A $60 per ticket increase to go from 5 to 6 days is not worth it to us, especially when it was not that long ago that was closer to $15 a ticket to do the same thing.



You're preaching to the choir.


----------



## Jennny

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Doesn't matter at all.
> 3. Do the upgrade before entering, if you like.
> 4. It doesn't matter.
> 5. Good question. When did you BOOK your trip?


Thank you ...We booked our trip August 2016.  I was just figuring out the difference assuming it would take into account the price of a 5 day ph as of today and not when I purchased it through Disney last year when I booked my package


----------



## Robo

Jennny said:


> Thank you ...We booked our trip August 2016.  I was just figuring out the difference assuming it would take into account the price of a 5 day ph as of today and not when I purchased it through Disney last year when I booked my package



Sorry, but that's no longer the case.
You would look up the price for a 5-day Hopper as it was _before Feb. 12, 2017_ and use THAT price subtracted from the CURRENT on-line price
for the ticket to which you are upgrading.
That difference will be the cost of the upgrade.


----------



## ottawamom

I've got to say I really hope Disney decides to reconsider the upgrade formula. They will be losing out on an easy $450 from me next year as I won't be upgrading my base tickets to Park Hopper+ tickets if I have to add the price increase onto that as well. (That's an extra $200). We'll just do 1 park per day and swim at the hotel pool. ($650US total is $1000Cdn and I just can't justify that to park hop and go to the water park twice)


----------



## bdarling

Robo said:


> There's no reason that they MUST be done at TTC.
> So, you COULD just stroll over to the MK gates and make the exchanges there


Robo - thanks for the maps.  I didn't realize the Contemporary was so close to the entrance to MK.  I will park and walk!


----------



## undone73

Just curious if you have tickets purchased before or after the change does it indicate it once they are linked in MDE? Or does it just say the expiration date on the hard ticket?


----------



## canyoncam

undone73 said:


> Just curious if you have tickets purchased before or after the change does it indicate it once they are linked in MDE? Or does it just say the expiration date on the hard ticket?



This was my exact question! I just linked one I just bought with the 2018 expiration and I have one already linked, but never used, from a previous package in 2015 so it should be non expiring (it does state package by it). Neither one states anything about expirations, but was wondering if there is a place it might that I have just overlooked. I have a non expiring one that I have not yet linked, wondering if it is best to hold off so I do not get confused.


----------



## jmmess

undone73 said:


> Just curious if you have tickets purchased before or after the change does it indicate it once they are linked in MDE? Or does it just say the expiration date on the hard ticket?





canyoncam said:


> This was my exact question! I just linked one I just bought with the 2018 expiration and I have one already linked, but never used, from a previous package in 2015 so it should be non expiring (it does state package by it). Neither one states anything about expirations, but was wondering if there is a place it might that I have just overlooked. I have a non expiring one that I have not yet linked, wondering if it is best to hold off so I do not get confused.


On MDX, if you went to View My Tickets and then scrolled down to your tickets, if you click on Reassign Ticket and were to Match it to another person on your account, you would see when the ticket expires (once the ticket is matched). There may be a better way of seeing this, but that's how I know you can see it for sure. (you can the Match the ticket back to the original person, assuming the ticket has not yet been used!)


----------



## 2binak

Can someone please tell me if  parksavers charges tax on top of the price that they show on their site for tickets?


----------



## PolyRob

2binak said:


> Can someone please tell me if  parksavers charges tax on top of the price that they show on their site for tickets?


It does not, the price shown includes all taxes and fees and does not increase when you checkout.


----------



## cruiser21

I bought 6 day MYW through UT in Jan. How much is it going to cost to add the park hopper?


----------



## starry_solo

cruiser21 said:


> I bought 6 day MYW through UT in Jan. How much is it going to cost to add the park hopper?



The difference in price from the pre-increase 6-day base ticket to the post-increase 6-day park hopper.  I don't have the old values handy, sorry, so hopefully someone will come along to answer definitively the cost.


----------



## jmmess

cruiser21 said:


> I bought 6 day MYW through UT in Jan. How much is it going to cost to add the park hopper?





starry_solo said:


> The difference in price from the pre-increase 6-day base ticket to the post-increase 6-day park hopper.  I don't have the old values handy, sorry, so hopefully someone will come along to answer definitively the cost.


A 6 day MYW ticket bought pre-increase should be worth $378.08 (based on Allears 2016 historical ticket prices). A 6 day PH today costs $495.23 with tax. That's a difference of $117.15!


----------



## cruiser21

jmmess said:


> A 6 day MYW ticket bought pre-increase should be worth $378.08 (based on Allears 2016 historical ticket prices). A 6 day PH today costs $495.23 with tax. That's a difference of $117.15!


All I wanted was the water parks now I have to buy park hoppers. We haven't been in 5 years. I haven't missed it. I'm only going because my youngest wants to go back. I can't see my self ever going back the way things have changed. It really makes me mad they didn't warn people about this change. I would have bought the water park add on originally. Now it's going to cost me 133. 00 pp to go to the water parks.
I'll probably cancel the extra two nights I just added. I'll tell my son he has to pick one water park. I thought about just buying water park AP's, but I think I'm done. I'll head to Universal the next time we cruise out of PC.


----------



## SUSIEQ

jmmess said:


> A 6 day MYW ticket bought pre-increase should be worth $378.08 (based on Allears 2016 historical ticket prices). A 6 day PH today costs $495.23 with tax. That's a difference of $117.15!


That really bites!


----------



## Robo

cruiser21 said:


> I would have bought the water park add on originally. Now it's going to cost me 133. 00 pp to go to the water parks.
> I'll probably cancel the extra two nights I just added. I'll tell my son he has to pick one water park. I thought about just buying water park AP's, but I think I'm done.



A single-day WP admission costs $62 plus tax.


----------



## sesame_123

Question for a ticket expert.  My daughters school has a silent auction coming up and the school was able to get Disney World to donate tickets,  There are 4-1 day park hopper tickets.  Would I be able to add days to these tickets?  I can't find any information about upgrading complimentary type tickets.  These tickets would be a fantastic deal if I can add the days I would need to them.  Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## siskaren

I'm pretty sure you can't.


----------



## sesame_123

Sadly That is what I figured would be the case.  On the plus side if I can get the Auction for under $400 I could use all 4 tickets for one person for cheaper than a 4 day hopper would cost.  So I will still bid on it.  Thanks


----------



## Robo

sesame_123 said:


> Sadly That is what I figured would be the case.  On the plus side if I can get the Auction for under $400 I could use all 4 tickets for one person for cheaper than a 4 day hopper would cost.  So I will still bid on it.  Thanks


That's one good way to maximize those kind of tickets.


----------



## pd1138

We are planning on doing a water park trip this August.  We went last August and did the water park for the first time and the kids Loved it!  It was their favorite part of the trip.  Since we are planning four or five days I thought the water park pass would be my best option for each of us.  After reading the FAQ am I right in thinking the only place I can buy the annual water park pass is at the waterpark?  Can I buy them at guest services at the MK?


----------



## Robo

pd1138 said:


> 1.After reading the FAQ am I right in thinking the only place I can buy the annual water park pass is at the water[p]ark?
> 2. Can I buy them at guest services at the MK?


1. Nope.
2. Yes. (But, why?)


----------



## pd1138

Robo said:


> 1. Nope.
> 2. Yes. (But, why?)



We arrive at the Polynesian for our stay on a Tuesday and I wanted to try and secure the passes before we hit our first water park day Wednesday.  I wasn't sure if we could buy the passes at the conceirge at our hotel or if we could take a boat or monorail and get them at guest services right there at MK the day we arrived or if we HAD to wait until the next morning and buy them at the window there at the water park.  I am not sure how long it takes to purchase them and we would like to hit the waterpark as soon as it opens since the lines are shortest for the slides the first hour or two after opening.  On all previous trips we have always booked packages through Disney so everything was already linked to our key to the world cards ( historic) and then to our magic bands and we just went to our first park, scanned them, and we were in.  Is the procedure different for the annual pass?  This trip we did a room only for the first time.


----------



## Robo

pd1138 said:


> We arrive at the Polynesian for our stay on a Tuesday and I wanted to try and secure the passes before we hit our first water park day Wednesday.  I wasn't sure if we could buy the passes at the conceirge at our hotel or
> 1. if we could take a boat or monorail and get them at guest services right there at MK the day we arrived or if we HAD to wait until the next morning and buy them at the window there at the water park.  I am not sure how long it takes to purchase them and we would like to hit the waterpark as soon as it opens since the lines are shortest for the slides the first hour or two after opening.  On all previous trips we have always booked packages through Disney so everything was already linked to our key to the world cards ( historic) and then to our magic bands and we just went to our first park, scanned them, and we were in.
> 2. Is the procedure different for the annual pass?



1. You cannot buy APs at any resort.
You CAN buy them at TTC (next to the Poly,) which I recommend over buying at the MK gates.
2. Yes. You must activate APs, in-person, at any ticket booth or Guest Relations, before the APs can be used.
All guests 18 years and older must be present with a legal photo ID.


----------



## pd1138

Awesome!  That is exactly what I needed to know! We can simply walk over to the TTC the day we arrive and get the passes all sorted out!  Thank you!!


----------



## Brian Noble

One question about expiring tickets (that perhaps might not have an answer yet).  From the information posts:

At this time, if never used, *all new MYW tickets have an expiration date* within a period of 9-24 months following purchase.
(The date of this expiration will be shown when the ticket purchased.)
However, if this ticket is never used by a guest and allowed to expire,
the _purchase price_ of the ticket is not "lost" to the guest.
The unused and expired ticket can be turned in at WDW and its original purchase price can be applied to the purchase of a new ticket of like or greater value.​
For tickets bought from a reseller (e.g. Undercover Tourist), is the "purchase price" the then-current advance-purchase price, or the price the reseller paid to Disney?


----------



## Robo

Brian Noble said:


> For tickets bought from a reseller (e.g. Undercover Tourist), is the "purchase price" the then-current advance-purchase price, or the price the reseller paid to Disney?



The WDW gate price for a new ticket of that same type prior to Feb. 12, 2017.


----------



## Brian Noble

Robo said:


> The WDW gate price for a new ticket of that same type prior to Feb. 12, 2017.


Even if they expire 12/2018 (i.e. are post-2/12-increase tickets)?


----------



## cruiser21

SUSIEQ said:


> That really bites!


Couldn't agree more


----------



## Robo

Brian Noble said:


> Even if they expire 12/2018 (i.e. are post-2/12-increase tickets)?



Ah!
If they are CURRENT reseller tickets (not from "old stock,) they will be worth the CURRENT WDW price
on the day of the upgrade.

Will they be worth (only) that after the NEXT price increase?
I'm guessing they will be price-bridged to the current (that day) rate... until they expire.

Time will tell.


----------



## Dizzy4DL

After reading the first few posts, I have a question or two.
My mom is supposed to join us on our trip in a few weeks. Her fiance had a minor stroke and she may not be able to join us now. Her ticket was purchased from Undercover Tourist before the new restrictions/prices were put in place. It _has_ been entered in the system so that FP+ could be acquired. It _hasn't _been used for park entry.
We live across the country, and she may not be able to go for many, many years.
If she can't join us, what are her options as far as the ticket goes?


----------



## AngiTN

Dizzy4DL said:


> After reading the first few posts, I have a question or two.
> My mom is supposed to join us on our trip in a few weeks. Her fiance had a minor stroke and she may not be able to join us now. Her ticket was purchased from Undercover Tourist before the new restrictions/prices were put in place. It _has_ been entered in the system so that FP+ could be acquired. It _hasn't _been used for park entry.
> We live across the country, and she may not be able to go for many, many years.
> If she can't join us, what are her options as far as the ticket goes?


An unused ticket can be used by anyone so one choice is to reassign it to someone else who is going before she does. As long as they are in your MDE it's easy to move them around
Otherwise, it would sit and wait till she can go. If no changes need to be made to it then no additional monies needed

Oh, I think even the old tickets had some expiration date. I know ours referenced one. But they were like 10 years out, not barely over 1 like they are now

ETA I checked one of my pre Feb tickets and they expire in 2030


----------



## Dizzy4DL

AngiTN said:


> An unused ticket can be used by anyone so one choice is to reassign it to someone else who is going before she does. As long as they are in your MDE it's easy to move them around
> Otherwise, it would sit and wait till she can go. If no changes need to be made to it then no additional monies needed
> 
> Oh, I think even the old tickets had some expiration date. I know ours referenced one. But they were like 10 years out, not barely over 1 like they are now
> 
> ETA I checked one of my pre Feb tickets and they expire in 2030



Darn. I was really hoping we could take the ticket off our account completely. Not just reassign it. 
I've combed the ticket over back to front, no expiration date listed. Strange...


----------



## jmmess

Dizzy4DL said:


> Darn. I was really hoping we could take the ticket off our account completely. Not just reassign it.
> I've combed the ticket over back to front, no expiration date listed. Strange...


Try calling IT to ask them to unlink the ticket from your account.

When you reassign the ticket or Match it, you can see the expiration date when you are on the website.


----------



## kalliyan1

We are relocating to FL and I'm wanting to buy AP's.  Here's my situation and I'm wondering if I have any options.  My husband is going to be there starting April and will be in temp housing because we are going to let our girls finish out the school year where we live.  Therefore, we are not going to buy a house until that point, which will be the end of May.  
We have a trip planned for mid-April that I was wanting to buy and use our AP's for.  
1. Is there anyway they will let me purchase the AP with the FL res. rate?  If we provide address for DH temp. living?
2. If we can't purchase it with the FL res. discount, should I wait to buy AP's until we have the address or still go ahead and buy them at a non-discounted rate so we can use them for our April trip?

Any other advice or options anyone else can offer that I haven't thought of?

Thanks


----------



## CrabbyPatty

Got a few questions about tickets:

1.  Just got an AP which I will need to activate when I get to Disney in late April.  We'll be offsite and coming in for the F&G Festival.  I see that daily parking is now $20 (!) and was wondering if I show them my AP temporary card at the gate, can I get free parking?  I just hate to spend $20 on parking when I could buy a drink or two with that $$ ...

2.  Going in August with family/friends.  My daughter and I already have 10-day non-expiring park tickets and have about 8 Water Parks & More visits left on those tickets.  When we arrive, I'll buy Water Park & More for the other 2 people in our party so we can hit the water parks the day we arrive (Friday).  I can't do this ahead of time because we are all on the same reservation and I would need to purchase that package for everyone.  What's the easiest way to do this when we arrive?  We're checking into Pop Century around 12 and hope to head to the Water Parks right away.  Can I add on the WP&M for the two people at Pop Century or right at the Water Park, or do we need to go to Disney Springs or one of the parks to handle this?

THANKS so much for any assistance with this!


----------



## Robo

CrabbyPatty said:


> Got a few questions about tickets:
> 
> 1.  Just got an AP which I will need to activate when I get to Disney in late April.  We'll be offsite and coming in for the F&G Festival.  I see that daily parking is now $20 (!) and was wondering if I show them my AP temporary card at the gate, can I get free parking?  I just hate to spend $20 on parking when I could buy a drink or two with that $$ ...
> 
> Going in August with family/friends.  My daughter and I already have 10-day non-expiring park tickets and have about 8 Water Parks & More visits left on those tickets.  When we arrive, I'll buy Water Park & More for the other 2 people in our party so we can hit the water parks the day we arrive (Friday).  I can't do this ahead of time because we are all on the same reservation and I would need to purchase that package for everyone.  What's the easiest way to do this when we arrive?  We're checking into Pop Century around 12 and hope to head to the Water Parks right away.
> 2. Can I add on the WP&M for the two people at Pop Century or right at the Water Park, or do we need to go to Disney Springs or one of the parks to handle this?
> 
> THANKS so much for any assistance with this!



1. Show the card.
Even if they DO still charge you for parking, show your parking receipt when you activate the AP and get a full parking refund.

2. Ask at the Concierge desk in the lobby.
If no-go, you CAN do the upgrade just outside the Water Park gates before entering.


----------



## CrabbyPatty

Robo - thank you so much - just the information I needed!


----------



## Accident

@Robo you might want to add a mention under AP renewal that anyone with a renewal date of Sept 30, 2017 or earlier that renews by Sept 30, 2017 gets an extra month (total of 13) automatically.


----------



## Robo

Accident said:


> @Robo you might want to add a mention under AP renewal that anyone with a renewal date of Sept 30, 2017 or earlier that renews by Sept 30, 2017 gets an extra month (total of 13) automatically.



Done.
Now, be sure to remind me to remove that line at the end of the promotion (Sept 30, 2017.)


----------



## fly girl

Ok, I'll admit I'm too lazy to read through 37 pages (I did the first 6 and realized I'm too impatient). Sorry if this is a repeat question.

Military Salutes.  We've always purchased the 4 day park hopper only.  This year, with the addition of 5 days we are looking into the 5 day park hopper with water park fun & more option.

We're going to the dark side (UO) for spring break but just found out today they lifted April WDW blackouts.  Woo Hoo!

Here's the question.  If we get the 5 day park hopper with water park fun & more, use the 2 of the water park and more tickets (Ex, typhoon lagoon and mini golf), will there still be 5 park hopper days for our trip in September?  And from what I have known in the past these tickets remain active until expiration date of Dec 19th. Correct? 

Will we still have 3 more fun options I believe.  Can we go back in September to same mini golf and water park? If not, no biggie just wondering.  

Just want to make sure we can utilize the water park and mini golf at spring break without hindering or expiring our 5 park hopper theme park days.


----------



## Robo

fly girl said:


> Military Salutes.
> If we get the 5 day park hopper with water park fun & more, use the 2 of the water park and more tickets (Ex, typhoon lagoon and mini golf),
> 1.  will there still be 5 park hopper days for our trip in September?  And from what I have known in the past
> 2. these tickets remain active until expiration date of Dec 19th. Correct?
> 3. Will we still have 3 more fun options I believe.
> 4. Can we go back in September to same mini golf and water park?



1. Yes.
2. Correct. Dec 19, 2017
3. Yes.
4. Yes.


----------



## fly girl

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Correct. Dec 19, 2017
> 3. Yes.
> 4. Yes.



1.  Thank you
2.  Thank you
3.  Thank you
4.  Thank you 



Spring break just got a whole lot better.


----------



## A Belle Among Beasts

Slightly random question on wdw package tickets and sales tax. 

1)Are they taxed at the 12.5% rate that resorts are taxed at or the 6.5% sales tax rate? 
2)If 12.5% does that affect any upgrade pricing?


----------



## Robo

A Belle Among Beasts said:


> Slightly random question on wdw package tickets and sales tax.
> 
> 1)Are they taxed at the 12.5% rate that resorts are taxed at or the 6.5% sales tax rate?
> 
> 2)If 12.5% does that affect any upgrade pricing?



1) Package tickets are not priced separately, and guests never know the actual cost of the tickets.
2) During an upgrade, Resort Package tickets are priced-bridged to the ticket price at the gate, including 6.5% tax.


----------



## A Belle Among Beasts

Robo said:


> 1) Package tickets are not priced separately, and guests never know the actual cost of the tickets.
> 2) During an upgrade, Resort Package tickets are priced-bridged to the ticket price at the gate, including 6.5% tax.



Thanks!


----------



## cruiser21

It really makes me mad that I have to buy park hoppers to get water park tickets. Especially since you cant book fast passes at more then one park. What is the point of having a park hopper? I dropped 2 nights off my reservation to compensate for the added cost. Disney is losing money off me because of this.  I plan on emailing guest services to tell them exactly what I think of this. It will probably do no good, but it will make me feel better. I feel like WDW is all about price gouging. It's didn't used to be this way. I'm glad my kids are teens, and have pretty much outgrown it.


----------



## Robo

cruiser21 said:


> It really makes me mad that I have to buy park hoppers to get water park tickets... I plan on emailing guest services to tell them exactly what I think of this.



That's a good way to make your displeasure known.
I know that you are not alone in your disappointment.


----------



## ottawamom

I've got to agree with cruiser21, Disney is losing out on some easy money by gouging us.  I would have upgraded to Park Hoppers plus Water Parks but I'm having serious difficulty with having to add the price increase into the mix as well (x 5 people). I've decided we can just do one park per day instead. It's not the way I like to tour but we can make it work. I am still hoping they may change their upgrade formula before I need to use these (pre Feb 12) tickets in 2018.


----------



## Rjw615

Hope I word the question right.

I am a Florida Resident, my wife, DD (4) and myself have the Florida Resident weekday select passes. We will be upgrading prior to 09/30/17, to one Florida resident gold and two Florida resident silver. Mainly so we will have the memory maker on one account at least.

Is there any cost saving measure we can implement? Like buying a Florida resident three of four day pass and then use those tickets to upgrade to the Gold and silver? I ran the math but not sure I am doing correctly, it appears its best just to renew outright with the renewal discount. Just wanted to double check and make sure.


----------



## Robo

Rjw615 said:


> it appears its best just to renew outright with the renewal discount.



Yup.

Or, you could buy new discounted Magic Your Way tickets from an authorized reseller and use those (price-bridged to current gate prices) to help pay for your renewal costs.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

ottawamom said:


> I've got to agree with cruiser21, Disney is losing out on some easy money by gouging us.  I would have upgraded to Park Hoppers plus Water Parks but I'm having serious difficulty with having to add the price increase into the mix as well (x 5 people). I've decided we can just do one park per day instead. It's not the way I like to tour but we can make it work. I am still hoping they may change their upgrade formula before I need to use these (pre Feb 12) tickets in 2018.



It seems that those who would normally get PH are more likely to pay the $15 to get the water parks added.

But, those who don't get PH (such as us) are much less likely to essentially pay $90 for WP. It will be interesting to see what effect (if any) this dynamic has on water park crowds.

  For this coming trip, we got the military salute, and so had to choose either PH or WP (or both for extra).  As we don't PH, easy choice for us.


----------



## HatboxHaint

Question for @Robo and the other wdw ticket geniuses.

I was gifted some tickets by concierge at CR last October due to Hurricane madness. Some of the tickets expire Dec of 2019, but some of them did not get pushed out and expire Oct of 2017. I tried calling ticket services and the CM could not find a way to get the 2017 exp. tickets to become 2019 exp. tickets. She did say that she had put a number into my account that I should be able to give guest services on my next trip (assuming that trip is not before Oct 2017), Guest services would then re-instate those tickets and help me with FP+. I would rather book the FP+ myself and not have to go to guest services and risk the loss of the tickets.

1. Any advice?
2. Is the something I would resolve at my resort when I arrive or would I have to go to guest services at a park?


----------



## Robo

HatboxHaint said:


> Question for @Robo and the other wdw ticket geniuses.
> 
> I was gifted some tickets by concierge at CR last October due to Hurricane madness. Some of the tickets expire Dec of 2019, but some of them did not get pushed out and expire Oct of 2017. I tried calling ticket services and the CM could not find a way to get the 2017 exp. tickets to become 2019 exp. tickets. She did say that she had put a number into my account that I should be able to give guest services on my next trip (assuming that trip is not before Oct 2017), Guest services would then re-instate those tickets and help me with FP+. I would rather book the FP+ myself and not have to go to guest services and risk the loss of the tickets.
> 
> 1. Any advice?
> 2. Is the something I would resolve at my resort when I arrive or would I have to go to guest services at a park?



1. Call again, and see if another CM can do something. (I doubt that they can.)
2. Guest Reltions, only.


----------



## hodad

I'm moving to LA this summer, and visiting in April to find a place to live. I have a 13 month Platinum AP that expires on January 1, 2018 that I purchased in July 2016 for $798.

I've done the math, and if we go to DLR in April, it costs about as much to upgrade my Platinum AP to a Premiere AP as it would to buy a DLR Signature AP, once you factor in a bunch of particulars like my intentions to visit a water park while I'm at WDW in late December 2017 and the cost of a Signature AP for the three months after the Premiere would expire.

Questions:
1) Can I upgrade the WDW Platinum AP to a Premiere AP at DLR?
2) Will it remain a 13 month AP that expires on January 1, 2018?
3) Can I combine the WDW Platinum AP and a 3-day DLR Parkhopper into a Premiere AP?
4) Can I pay using a Disney Gift Card?


----------



## Robo

hodad said:


> It costs about as much to upgrade my Platinum AP to a Premiere AP as it would to buy a DLR Signature AP...
> 
> Questions:
> 1) Can I upgrade the WDW Platinum AP to a Premiere AP at DLR?
> 2) Will it remain a 13 month AP that expires on January 1, 2018?
> 3) Can I combine the WDW Platinum AP and a 3-day DLR Parkhopper into a Premiere AP?
> 4) Can I pay using a Disney Gift Card?



1) Yes.
2) Maybe.
3) Maybe.
4) Yes.

The reason for the "Maybes" is that DLR tickets and APs are handled differently in many ways than WDW tickets and APs.


----------



## Farps

Ok so I've purchased a DVC gold AP for the first time last June. My question is if I buy a discounted ticket thru a third party like UT or PS, can I use it to renew my AP ? Also can this be done over the phone ? 
  The reason why I'm asking about doing this over the phone is that I have a trip booked this May and I wanted to know if I would have to take care of it then or if I could wait for a better ticket deal to come around ( like the purchase 4 days get 3 free) being that my renew date isn't until mid June and I have 30 days past that to do it. Thanks !


----------



## Robo

Farps said:


> Ok so I've purchased a DVC gold AP for the first time last June. My question is
> 
> 1. if I buy a discounted ticket thru a third party like UT or PS, can I use it to renew my AP ?
> 2. Also can this be done over the phone ?
> 3. The reason why I'm asking about doing this over the phone is that I have a trip booked this May and I wanted to know if I would have to take care of it then or if I could wait for a better ticket deal to come around ( like the purchase 4 days get 3 free) being that my renew date isn't until mid June and I have 30 days past that to do it. Thanks !



1. Yes.
2. Do the RENEWAL over the phone when using a 3rd party ticket? I don't know. *But, I doubt it.*
3. You'll likely have to do the renewal in person, when using a 3rd party ticket.


----------



## AngiTN

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Do the RENEWAL over the phone when using a 3rd party ticket? I don't know. *But, I doubt it.*
> 3. You'll likely have to do the renewal in person, when using a 3rd party ticket.


Correct, we tried last year and it did had to be done in person


----------



## Farps

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Do the RENEWAL over the phone when using a 3rd party ticket? I don't know. *But, I doubt it.*
> 3. You'll likely have to do the renewal in person, when using a 3rd party ticket.





AngiTN said:


> Correct, we tried last year and it did had to be done in person



Thank you both very much, you both Rock !


----------



## KalamityJane

We are upgrading about half the family from 4 day Discover Disney passes to Weekday Select APs (we would like to go on the first weekend, hence doing it this way). However, I was able to move our flights forward and now we will be at WDW earlier. If we chose to use days beforehand, when is the last day we can upgrade? Does it have to be done before we go in the parks on the weekend? 

For instance, we choose to go Wed, Thur and Saturday, leaving 1 day on the pass to use on Sunday. Do we need to upgrade Saturday night? Or can we upgrade after we enter the parks on Sunday (is the ticket then not usable for upgrade since all the entitlements have been used)?


----------



## Robo

KalamityJane said:


> We are upgrading about half the family from 4 day Discover Disney passes to Weekday Select APs (we would like to go on the first weekend, hence doing it this way). However, I was able to move our flights forward and now we will be at WDW earlier. If we chose to use days beforehand, when is the last day we can upgrade? Does it have to be done before we go in the parks on the weekend?
> 
> For instance, we choose to go Wed, Thur and Saturday, leaving 1 day on the pass to use on Sunday. Do we need to upgrade Saturday night? Or can we upgrade after we enter the parks on Sunday (is the ticket then not usable for upgrade since all the entitlements have been used)?



You can upgrade a ticket as LATE as close of business ON the same day that you use a ticket's last asset (park entry.)
So, you could upgrade on the Sunday in your example, before the parks were closed that evening.


----------



## KalamityJane

Robo said:


> You can upgrade a ticket as LATE as close of business ON the same day that you use a ticket's last asset (park entry.)
> So, you could upgrade on the Sunday in your example, before the parks were closed that evening.


Awesome, I was hoping that was the case


----------



## Classickat

I booked a bounce back offer in Sept. 2016 (so room & tickets, & free dining)for a June 2017 trip. Two of us are going to upgrade our 8 day PH to an AP once we are there.
1. Does it matter that there has been a price increase since I booked?
2. Will I pay the current AP price or the pre-increase price?  I've read about bridging but not sure what this means for me, if it applies at all.
3. Should I upgrade outside the gate before I use our current ticket or does it matter?
4. I am returning in July & plan to use the AP so only have a room booked thus cannot make FPs until 30 days. Someone told me to book tickets, make FPs at 60 days, then cancel the tickets after my upgrade up in June. Can I do that without losing my FPs?
Thanks for your input!


----------



## Robo

Classickat said:


> I booked a bounce back offer in Sept. 2016 (so room & tickets, & free dining)for a June 2017 trip. Two of us are going to upgrade our *8 day PH* to an AP once we are there.
> 1. Does it matter that there has been a price increase since I booked?
> 2a. Will I pay the current AP price or the pre-increase price?
> 2b. I've read about bridging but not sure what this means for me, if it applies at all.
> 3. Should I upgrade outside the gate before I use our current ticket or does it matter?
> 4. I am returning in July & plan to use the AP so only have a room booked thus cannot make FPs until 30 days. Someone told me to book tickets, make FPs at 60 days, then cancel the tickets after my upgrade up in June. Can I do that without losing my FPs?
> Thanks for your input!



1. Not if you don't intend to upgrade the tickets.
If you DO intend to (as you said) it can make a lot of difference.
2a. Current AP price.
2b. It does apply to you.**
3. I doesn't matter if you use the ticket to enter before upgrading or not.
4. You won't lose your FP's, but you may have to pay a change penalty on your July reservation.

2b. **Since the tickets you will be upgrading will very likely be the "pre-Feb. 12, 2017" tickets,
an *8 day PH* would be worth $478.19, including tax.
Subtract $478.19 from the CURRENT cost (including tax) of the AP of your choice,
and that's what the upgrade should cost, per ticket.


----------



## lifepaused

I am in Australia and have purchased a 7 day plus pass * 2.  Am I able to update the ticket in the last 2 days to include the park hopper option on these days so I can do all 4 parks on the last 2 days.  Thankyou.


----------



## Robo

lifepaused said:


> I am in Australia and have purchased a 7 day plus pass * 2.  Am I able to update the ticket in the last 2 days to include the park hopper option on these days so I can do all 4 parks on the last 2 days.  Thankyou.



The Hopper is not purchased "by the day."
When the Hopper option is added, it will be for the ENTIRE number of days on the ticket.

So, it does not matter WHEN you add the Hopper, it will be the same price.


----------



## lifepaused

ok, thanks for that Robo,  I will leave off the park hopper then.  Very helpful, thankyou


----------



## SaintsManiac

Can anyone tell me how late GS at DS is open? I've Googled myself into frustration on this


----------



## jmmess

SaintsManiac said:


> Can anyone tell me how late GS at DS is open? I've Googled myself into frustration on this


You can call... Disney Guest Relations - 407-824-4321 - from what I've read 8:30am to 11:30pm or midnight on Friday and Saturday


----------



## SaintsManiac

jmmess said:


> You can call... Disney Guest Relations - 407-824-4321 - from what I've read 8:30am to 11:30pm or midnight on Friday and Saturday




I'll definitely call before I head there, but just wondered if anyone knew off the top of their head. Thanks


----------



## Boilerfamily

We have 3 Day MYW tickets that we're going to use later this month.  Turns out we might arrive a day early now.  I called WDW and inquired about adding a day of tickets and they told me it would have to be their 4 day+5th day promotion (still paying for 4 days apparently, but get the 5th day). 

I'm sure that's all well and good, but is it equally possibly to simply add just a 4th day when we arrive there a day early?

Thanks


----------



## Robo

SaintsManiac said:


> is it equally possibly to simply add just a 4th day when we arrive there a day early?



Yes.


----------



## Bowen9475

We are headed to WDW in July for 2 weeks. The plan is to buy base tickets before we go. Can we upgrade them once we get there? Might want PH, might want WP, not quite sure. Can we upgrade each ticket differently, if people want different things? Where would be the best place to do the upgrades if we are able to? Thank you!


----------



## Robo

Bowen9475 said:


> We are headed to WDW in July for 2 weeks. The plan is to buy base tickets before we go.
> 1. Can we upgrade them once we get there? Might want PH, might want WP, not quite sure.
> 2. Can we upgrade each ticket differently, if people want different things?
> 3. Where would be the best place to do the upgrades if we are able to?


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. At any ticket booth or Guest Relations at any park, or at TTC, or at Disney Springs.


----------



## disneyAndi14

Wondering if you wait until 60 days after your AP expires to renew, will the date still be your date of expiration or will it start at the time you renew? Am I understanding in order to get the discount when you renew, the new date will start on your expiration date?


----------



## AngiTN

disneyAndi14 said:


> Wondering if you wait until 60 days after your AP expires to renew, will the date still be your date of expiration or will it start at the time you renew? Am I understanding in order to get the discount when you renew, the new date will start on your expiration date?


If you renew your expiration date is always the existing expiration date.
But
They are still running the 13 month promotion for renewals only. So this year it is different. But only this year (through Oct I believe)


----------



## disneyAndi14

AngiTN said:


> If you renew your expiration date is always the existing expiration date.
> But
> They are still running the 13 month promotion for renewals only. So this year it is different. But only this year (through Oct I believe)


Thank you, that's what I thought.


----------



## KigerKat

I've been hearing conflicting reports about using valid, unused tickets towards AP renewals.  We have done this in the past, but it's been a couple of years.  Is this still a possibility?


----------



## AngiTN

KigerKat said:


> I've been hearing conflicting reports about using valid, unused tickets towards AP renewals.  We have done this in the past, but it's been a couple of years.  Is this still a possibility?


All covered in post #5 of this thread. All info in this post is correct


----------



## KigerKat

AngiTN said:


> All covered in post #5 of this thread. All info in this post is correct



But I'm not upgrading.  I'm already an annual pass holder, but I have valid, unused tickets that I want to put towards the renewal of our annual passes next month.  I want to be able to take advantage of the 13 month offer and use regular tickets towards that cost.


----------



## AngiTN

KigerKat said:


> But I'm not upgrading.  I'm already an annual pass holder, but I have valid, unused tickets that I want to put towards the renewal of our annual passes next month.  I want to be able to take advantage of the 13 month offer and use regular tickets towards that cost.


It's covered there too (but it's 13 months for this year)


Robo said:


> *If you are an Annual Passholder*
> and you are renewing your AP within the renewal window (up to 60 days before or 30 days after your AP anniversary date)
> you may upgrade a MYW ticket to the Pass using the renewal rate.
> All other upgrade rules apply, except the expiration date will be one year from the expiration date of the original AP.


----------



## ariane37

Stupid question   I can't for the life of me remember exactly what day we purchased our AP's last August, but we upgraded and used them the same day.  In MDE it says they expire on 8/27; does that mean that's the last day we can use them to enter a park, or would 8/26 be the last day?


----------



## Robo

ariane37 said:


> Stupid question   I can't for the life of me remember exactly what day we purchased our AP's last August, but we upgraded and used them the same day.  In MDE it says they expire on 8/27; does that mean that's the last day we can use them to enter a park, or would 8/26 be the last day?



8/27.

Not a stupid question at all.
This is one of THE most-asked AP questions.
Disney gives their AP guests an "extra day" of use 
at the end of the year on their new AP.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I have read the first post and searched the forum, but it just made me more confused and I think I am just not "getting" it.  So, we have a bounceback package booked for this September with 7 day MYW park hoppers tickets that were booked before the price increases.
1. I was considering adding either one or two days of tickets to these 7 day PH tickets.  Could someone tell me the price for adding one day and the price for adding two days to these tickets?
2. Do I save money doing this at the park after I am there?  Should I be using the tickets at the gate first then upgrading the days when I'm there?

Thanks!  I am so confused by all the price-bridging and ticket increases etc.  I don't want to miss out on saving a little if possible, so do not want to do this wrong.


----------



## Robo

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I have read the first post and searched the forum, but it just made me more confused and I think I am just not "getting" it.  So, we have a bounceback package booked for this September with 7 day MYW park hoppers tickets that were booked before the price increases.
> 1. I was considering adding either one or two days of tickets to these 7 day PH tickets.  Could someone tell me the price for adding one day and the price for adding two days to these tickets?
> 2. Do I save money doing this at the park after I am there?
> 3. Should I be using the tickets at the gate first then upgrading the days when I'm there?
> 
> Thanks!  I am so confused by all the price-bridging and ticket increases etc.  I don't want to miss out on saving a little if possible, so do not want to do this wrong.



1. The most recent info reported on upgrading multiple-day WDW Pkg. tickets (booked before the Feb. 12, 2017 price hike)
would be approx. $32 per added day, per ticket.
(But, it is still unclear as to that exact situation.)
2. Nope.
3. No advantage or disadvantage to upgrading before or after using the tickets to enter a park.


----------



## LindaOwl1

I think this is OK, but want to make sure:
We have split stay - 2 day room only followed by 7 day Bounceback Free Dining. -
The FD package has the 9 day tickets attached to it.  Can I use those tickets 2 days ahead of package - during room only dates?
If so, will my MBs automatically do this or do I have to go to Guest Relations in a park?


----------



## Robo

LindaOwl1 said:


> I think this is OK, but want to make sure:
> We have split stay - 2 day room only followed by 7 day Bounceback Free Dining. -
> The FD package has the 9 day tickets attached to it.  Can I use those tickets 2 days ahead of package - during room only dates?
> If so, will my MBs automatically do this or do I have to go to Guest Relations in a park?


Yes.
You need to activate your tickets at a Guest Relations outside any park, or at DS.


----------



## LindaOwl1

Thanks Robo!   I have to go to GR anyway to prioritize my AP and "save" MY 9 day ticket for future use. 
Another question:  Am I correct that then THAT 9 day tkt will have to be used by 12/18?  Isn't there some new expiration thing?


----------



## kboo

Thank you Robo for all the great info!

Question re: upgrading. We are in ROFR for a resale DVC contract. Have a booked trip to WDW (6-ish days of parks) in August 2017, and likely trips in February 2018 (Presidents' week) and November 2018 (Thanksgiving, so 4-5 days).

Is there any reason NOT to get a multi-day ticket for August (finding the best discount we can from UT, Parksavers, etc) and then UG to an AP when we are there in August (as opposed to straight out buying an AP)? Wouldn't that effectively be a discount on an AP? 

Since we are in resale, I'm expecting that we may renew our AP but we won't get the DVC discount (fine), but there's a discount anyway for renewing, right? Is there any reason NOT to do it this way?


----------



## Robo

LindaOwl1 said:


> Am I correct that then THAT 9 day tkt will have to be used by 12/18?  Isn't there some new expiration thing?



That depends on when that 9-day ticket package was booked (and/or when that ticket was minted/created.)


----------



## Robo

kboo said:


> 1. Is there any reason NOT to get a multi-day ticket for August (finding the best discount we can from UT, Parksavers, etc) and then UG to an AP when we are there in August (as opposed to straight out buying an AP)?
> 2. Wouldn't that effectively be a discount on an AP?
> 
> Since we are in resale, I'm expecting that we may renew our AP but we won't get the DVC discount (fine),
> 3. but there's a discount anyway for renewing, right?
> 4. Is there any reason NOT to do it this way?



1. Nope.
2. Yes.
3. Right.
4. Nope.


----------



## kboo

Robo said:


> Simple answer: Ignore that info.


Yeah, I edited my post and deleted that after reading further. Now have a real question.


----------



## kboo

kboo said:


> Thank you Robo for all the great info!
> 
> Question re: upgrading. We are in ROFR for a resale DVC contract. Have a booked trip to WDW (6-ish days of parks) in August 2017, and likely trips in February 2018 (Presidents' week) and November 2018 (Thanksgiving, so 4-5 days).
> 
> Is there any reason NOT to get a multi-day ticket for August (finding the best discount we can from UT, Parksavers, etc) and then UG to an AP when we are there in August (as opposed to straight out buying an AP)? Wouldn't that effectively be a discount on an AP?
> 
> Since we are in resale, I'm expecting that we may renew our AP but we won't get the DVC discount (fine), but there's a discount anyway for renewing, right? Is there any reason NOT to do it this way?



And a follow up question: buying at this point from a discount reseller, we don't have to worry about getting pre-price-change tickets, right?


----------



## Robo

kboo said:


> And a follow up question: buying at this point from a discount reseller, we don't have to worry about getting pre-price-change tickets, right?


The reseller will tell you if the tickets you're buying have an expiration date. (Right now, it's the end of 2018.)
All of those tickets will be from "new stock."

And, see post #779 for my answer to your "longer" question.


----------



## kboo

Robo said:


> The reseller will tell you if the tickets you're buying have an expiration date. (Right now, it's the end of 2018.)
> All of those tickets will be from "new stock."
> 
> And, see post #779 for my answer to your "longer" question.


Damn, you are fast! Thank you!


----------



## ariane37

Robo said:


> 8/27.
> 
> Not a stupid question at all.
> This is one of THE most-asked AP questions.
> Disney gives their AP guests an "extra day" of use
> at the end of the year on their new AP.


Thank you much, Robo


----------



## nandc619

This may be a silly question, but we have an extra 1-day Adult ticket (unused.) The adults in our party have tickets already. Will they allow my child to use this, or will I have to purchase them an actual child's ticket?


----------



## jmmess

nandc619 said:


> This may be a silly question, but we have an extra 1-day Adult ticket (unused.) The adults in our party have tickets already. Will they allow my child to use this, or will I have to purchase them an actual child's ticket?


You can use an Adult ticket for a child.


----------



## nandc619

jmmess said:


> You can use an Adult ticket for a child.


Thank you!!


----------



## fishfam

I am looking for advice on Tickets and a split stay.  We are likely doing a split stay for 12 days in August.  1st week will be offsite at Bonnet Creek, 2nd week we'll be onsite, most likely at POR.  I booked the POR package with 8 day Park Hopper Plus tickets (we plan to do parks 8 days + water parks on 2 days, resort day and Disney springs on our arrival/departure).  When I called Disney tonight to add dining to my package.  I told the rep we had 8 day tickets and would like to begin using them "early" during the week we are offsite.  She said we would have to drive over to POR and have the tickets activated during our offsite part of the trip (almost a week prior to check in), and that we would NOT be able to book ANY Fast Passes (not even at 30 days out) for our offsite days UNTIL we got those tickets activated in person.  Has anyone encountered this situation?  This seems very strange to me.  I expected that I would no be able to book FP for our offsite days at 60 days, but I thought I'd be able to book them at 30 days out??


----------



## hiroMYhero

fishfam said:


> She said we would have to drive over to POR and have the tickets activated during our offsite part of the trip (almost a week prior to check in), and that we would NOT be able to book ANY Fast Passes (not even at 30 days out) for our offsite days UNTIL we got those tickets activated in person. Has anyone encountered this situation?


With a package, you can only pre-book your FPs for check-in date through checkout date of your onsite stay. The FP window then rolls forward each day after checkout day.

The only way to pre-book FPs for your offsite park days is to call and change your reservation to Room-Only and then add on separate 8-day tickets. You'll then be able to book for all park days when your 60-day window opens.

If you don't change to Room-Only, you'll have to wait to book those FPs for your offsite portion when you arrive and activate your "package" tickets at a Ticket Window or Guest Relations.

Split Stay - FP FAQ


----------



## fishfam

hiroMYhero said:


> With a package, you can only pre-book your FPs for check-in date through checkout date of your onsite stay. The FP window then rolls forward each day after checkout.
> 
> The only way to pre-book FPs for your offsite park days is to call and change your reservation to Room-Only and then add on separate 8-day tickets. You'll then be able to book for all park days when your 60-day window opens.
> 
> If you don't change to Room-Only, you'll have to wait to book those FPs for your offsite portion when you arrive and activate your "package" tickets at a Ticket Window or Guest Relations.
> 
> Split Stay - FP FAQ


Ok, separating to room only and tickets unfortunately may not be an option for us.  We're hoping for free dining which would mean a package is required (from what I've read).  It sounds like we would have been better of staying on site the 1st week and then moving off in order to get the full benefit of our tickets & FP booking.


----------



## Robo

fishfam said:


> 1. Ok, separating to room only and tickets unfortunately may not be an option for us.  We're hoping for free dining which would mean a package is required (from what I've read).
> 
> 2. It sounds like we would have been better of staying on site the 1st week and then moving off in order to get the full benefit of our tickets & FP booking.



1. Correct.
2. Not necessarily "off site," but booked differently, anyway.


----------



## erbeaman

Ok ticket gurus, I need your help.  We booked a last minute spring break trip and are staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time.  We didn't plan on going to any parks, and were just excited about getting out of cold Michigan.  

However, we have a free dining bounce back trip planned for August, and will most likely be heading back to WDW next April for spring break.  So that got us to thinking about upgrading to an AP during our August stay.  Now I'm wondering if there is any way to get the August tickets this April and upgrade them to AP's; essentially getting 3 trips out of them.  Is that even possible?  If we have the package paid off can we pick up the tickets 4 months early?


----------



## siskaren

erbeaman said:


> Ok ticket gurus, I need your help.  We booked a last minute spring break trip and are staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time.  We didn't plan on going to any parks, and were just excited about getting out of cold Michigan.
> 
> However, we have a free dining bounce back trip planned for August, and will most likely be heading back to WDW next April for spring break.  So that got us to thinking about upgrading to an AP during our August stay.  Now I'm wondering if there is any way to get the August tickets this April and upgrade them to AP's; essentially getting 3 trips out of them.  Is that even possible?  If we have the package paid off can we pick up the tickets 4 months early?



Sorry, no, you can't get the tickets 4 months early.


----------



## d-train

Does anyone know the WDW tech support number?


----------



## AngiTN

d-train said:


> Does anyone know the WDW tech support number?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/help/phone/


----------



## d-train

Thank you!


----------



## mars315

If you buy a ticket from Undercover Tourist, and it says, "4 Day (Hopper) Ticket With Extra Day," and then I want to upgrade that at the park, will I get credit for a 5 day Hopper?  In other words, is that the same as a 5 day ticket?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

mars315 said:


> If you buy a ticket from Undercover Tourist, and it says, "4 Day (Hopper) Ticket With Extra Day," and then I want to upgrade that at the park, will I get credit for a 5 day Hopper?  In other words, is that the same as a 5 day ticket?



Not only is it the same as a regular 5-day ticket, it IS a regular 5-day ticket.

The "one day free" is a just a way of marketing a 5-day ticket at the price of a buying a 4-day ticket.


----------



## disnyfan4ever

I have a 7 day PH from UT and want to add 3 days to it.  My question is can I call Disney now and add those days or do I have to wait until our trip and add them in person with guest services?


----------



## Robo

disnyfan4ever said:


> I have a 7 day PH from UT and want to add 3 days to it.  My question is can I call Disney now and add those days or do I have to wait until our trip and add them in person with guest services?


Must be done in-person.
Can also be done at any ticket booth.


----------



## mousegear

I bought AP voucher online disney.  I know that we need to activate it in any guest relations before we use it.  Do we also receive gold AP discount card when we activate it?  I am hoping we do since there's great AP discount on TS places this year so I could skip purchasing TIW.


----------



## jmmess

mousegear said:


> I bought AP voucher online disney.  I know that we need to activate it in any guest relations before we use it.  Do we also receive gold AP discount card when we activate it?  I am hoping we do since there's great AP discount on TS places this year so I could skip purchasing TIW.


You should get a Hard Ticket for the AP and you just show that at the meals. AP discount is good through 9/30/17 for 20% certain TS.


----------



## jmmess

If someone has a pre-2/12 2 day PH child ticket and they want to upgrade to a 5 day Adult ticket - can they upgrade to a non-PH? I know you normally can't downgrade a ticket, but with the new ticket process wasn't sure if they are crediting the cost of the ticket as an option instead of just upgrading.


----------



## Robo

jmmess said:


> If someone has a pre-2/12 2 day PH child ticket and they want to upgrade to a 5 day Adult ticket - can they upgrade to a non-PH? I know you normally can't downgrade a ticket, but with the new ticket process wasn't sure if they are crediting the cost of the ticket as an option instead of just upgrading.



An "upgrade" means that you are paying MORE for the new ticket.


----------



## jmmess

Robo said:


> An "upgrade" means that you are paying MORE for the new ticket.


Ok, great, so the PH option doesn't matter then. I thought that might be considered a downgrade to a Base ticket even though the days are more.


----------



## Robo

jmmess said:


> Ok, great, so the PH option doesn't matter then. I thought that might be considered a downgrade to a Base ticket even though the days are more.



Upgrades don't address "fewer features."
Just cost.


----------



## mars315

Robo said:


> Not only is it the same as a regular 5-day ticket, it IS a regular 5-day ticket.
> 
> The "one day free" is a just a way of marketing a 5-day ticket at the price of a buying a 4-day ticket.


THanks So Much!


----------



## belle1986

Any idea on the current best deal for upgrading tickets to AP? I'm considering an AP for the first time so I'm new at all this. Thanks in advance


----------



## Robo

belle1986 said:


> Any idea on the current best deal for upgrading tickets to AP? I'm considering an AP for the first time so I'm new at all this. Thanks in advance



Search the authorized resellers' websites and buy any *current* (minted after Feb. 12, 2017**) MYW ticket that has the MOST SAVINGS over buying that same ticket from Disney.
The deals can change, so you need to look at any of the authorized resellers' sites for their best current prices.

** You can tell if its a current ticket if it has an expiration date of Dec. 31, 2018.


----------



## belle1986

Robo said:


> Search the authorized resellers' websites and buy any *current* (minted after Feb. 12, 2016**) MYW ticket that has the MOST SAVINGS over buying that same ticket from Disney.
> The deals can change, so you need to look at any of the authorized resellers' sites for their best current prices.
> 
> ** You can tell if its a current ticket if it has an expiration date of Dec. 31, 2018.



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## siskaren

Robo said:


> Search the authorized resellers' websites and buy any *current* (*minted after Feb. 12, 2016***) MYW ticket that has the MOST SAVINGS over buying that same ticket from Disney.
> The deals can change, so you need to look at any of the authorized resellers' sites for their best current prices.
> 
> ** You can tell if its a current ticket if it has an expiration date of Dec. 31, 2018.



Don't you mean Feb 12, *2017*?


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

I am looking at AP for the water parks.  I read somewhere there might be a FLa Res price?  I don't see it anywhere-only see a dvc 1 day price of $45.

Anyone know if there is such a discount or only the $125 PRICE?


----------



## Robo

siskaren said:


> Don't you mean Feb 12, *2017*?


Why, yes.
Yes, I did.

Fixed.
Thanks!


----------



## goldnvalli

I have a question about Florida resident tickets. I live in New York, but my parents live in Florida. I visit them very often, probably totaling 2 months a year. Would I be able to use their id to get Florida resident rate? Maybe for my kids. I was thinking about purchasing an ap. Is it cheaper if we are Florida residents?


----------



## jmmess

goldnvalli said:


> I have a question about Florida resident tickets. I live in New York, but my parents live in Florida. I visit them very often, probably totaling 2 months a year. Would I be able to use their id to get Florida resident rate? Maybe for my kids. I was thinking about purchasing an ap. Is it cheaper if we are Florida residents?


Only FL residents with ID can purchase and use FL resident tickets. I believe FL resident and DVC price is the same, if you are a DVC member you can get a discounted AP.


----------



## goldnvalli

jmmess said:


> Only FL residents with ID can purchase and use FL resident tickets. I believe FL resident and DVC price is the same, if you are a DVC member you can get a discounted AP.


So can they buy the tickets for my 12 and 10 year old Using Florida resident? Then I'll buy my own?


----------



## hiroMYhero

goldnvalli said:


> So can they buy the tickets for my 12 and 10 year old Using Florida resident? Then I'll buy my own?


Yes, because children don't need ID to verify their residency.


----------



## jmmess

goldnvalli said:


> So can they buy the tickets for my 12 and 10 year old Using Florida resident? Then I'll buy my own?


As your children live in NY and not FL, they should get regular tickets not FL resident tickets. If you are looking to save some money, consider an authorized Disney ticket seller like UnderCoverTourist to help reduce your cost.


----------



## Robo

jmmess said:


> As your children live in NY and not FL, they should get regular tickets not FL resident tickets. If you are looking to save some money, consider an authorized Disney ticket seller like UnderCoverTourist to help reduce your cost.


FL grandparents are allowed to buy FL resident tickets for their grandkids.
This is a long-time practice.


----------



## jmmess

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, because children don't need ID to verify their residency.


Would the (grand)parents get a voucher for the FL resident tickets that they would then have to go to the gate to show ID?


----------



## jmmess

Robo said:


> FL grandparents are allowed to buy FL resident tickets for their grandkids.
> This is a long-time practice.


Interesting because the policy used to state...
*Additional Information:*
_Florida Resident Tickets are only available to actual Florida Residents and cannot be purchased for out-of-state family or friends._
I will note this does not show on Disney's validation site currently.


----------



## Neeky78

Apologies if this has been answered, but I looked and looked and can't seem to find a definitive answer for my question.

If I purchase a 4 day ticket with park hopper and in a month or so, decide I want to have a 5 day ticket, can I call and upgrade my ticket and pay the difference? This would be approximately 100 days before my visit and before the 60 day fastpass window.
I've read heaps about upgrading your ticket once you're in Orlando, but what about months out from your arrival?

It seems pretty obvious to me that I would be able to do it as Disney is locking me in for more days (and money), but someone has told me I can only do it once I've used my first day ticket, which seems crazy. Surely it is in Disney's best interest to lock me into more days as soon as possible, seeing as you can't "downgrade".

I'm keeping an eye on free dining and if it becomes available for our Sept dates, I'll buy the minimum ticket option to secure it. But as we haven't solidified our plans yet (it's 6 months away!!), I want the option of being able to add more days to our tickets if we decide to.

TIA


----------



## Robo

Neeky78 said:


> If I purchase a 4 day ticket with park hopper and in a month or so, decide I want to have a 5 day ticket,
> 1. can I call and upgrade my ticket and pay the difference? This would be approximately 100 days before my visit and before the 60 day fastpass window.
> 2. I've read heaps about upgrading your ticket once you're in Orlando, but what about months out from your arrival?
> 
> 3. It seems pretty obvious to me that I would be able to do it as Disney is locking me in for more days (and money), but
> 4. someone has told me I can only do it once I've used my first day ticket, which seems crazy.
> 
> 5. I'm keeping an eye on free dining and if it becomes available for our Sept dates, I'll buy the minimum ticket option to secure it. But as we haven't solidified our plans yet (it's 6 months away!!), I want the option of being able to add more days to our tickets if we decide to.
> 
> TIA



1. If you buy stand-alone ticket (NOT part of a Resort Package) directly from Disney, SOMETIMES you can do the upgrade over the phone.
If you buy from any of the authorized ticket discounters, you can't do the upgrade over the phone. It must be done in-person.

2. As in #1 above, SOMETIMES you can upgrade a stand-alone ticket bought from Disney over the phone.
3. Yes.
4. Using a ticket before upgrading it is not necessary.

5. Now, THAT is a completely OTHER situation:
If you are buying tickets *as part of a Resort Package *(and Free Dining requires a Resort Package,) You WILL be able to upgrade THOSE tickets over he phone in advance of your trip.


----------



## WDW4us2006

Love this thread, thanks so much for all of your hard work...! 

I have a ticket upgrade question that I cannot find the answer to. Here is the scenario:

My daughter and I are heading to WDW in May. I have an AP but a couple of weeks ago I purchased a room/ticket package through a travel agent that includes one 3-day PH ticket for her. This ticket also includes "1 FUN option" as a bonus that we don't care about using. She has decided to upgrade to an AP when we get to WDW. My questions are:

1) Does it matter when we decide to do the upgrade (before first use, last day, etc.)
2) Will this interfere with her fastpass selections at all?
2) Since the ticket was included in a package I don't know the actual "price" of it, but will Disney know?
4) What should I expect to pay for the upgrade to a Platinum Pass?
5) Will the "1 FUN" option screw this up at all? 
6) Is there anything else I should know? 
Thanks!


----------



## Robo

WDW4us2006 said:


> My daughter and I are heading to WDW in May. I have an AP but a couple of weeks ago I purchased a room/ticket package through a travel agent that includes one 3-day PH ticket for her. This ticket also includes "1 FUN option" as a bonus that we don't care about using. She has decided to upgrade to an AP when we get to WDW. My questions are:
> 
> 1) Does it matter when we decide to do the upgrade (before first use, last day, etc.)
> 2) Will this interfere with her fastpass selections at all?
> 3) Since the ticket was included in a package I don't know the actual "price" of it, but will Disney know?
> 4) What should I expect to pay for the upgrade to a Platinum Pass?
> 5) Will the "1 FUN" option screw this up at all?
> 6) Is there anything else I should know?
> Thanks!


1) No. (But, I'd do the upgrade the first day you get there.)
2) No.
3) Yes. 
4) That may depend on the date that your package ticket was "minted" (printed)
and you have no way of knowing that. 
5) It won't *if you DON'T USE IT.*
6) This can be tricky, due to #4 above.


----------



## jeremy1002

Question about buying a FL gold pass for an out of state grandchild.  (I suppose this would be applicable in any fl AP purchase scenario)

If the fl resident grandparent is present at purchase, can it be bought as a voucher then activated later without the grandparent present?  Or must it be activated at the time of purchase, if the grandparent won't be present at another time?


----------



## Robo

jeremy1002 said:


> Question about buying a FL gold pass for an out of state grandchild.  (I suppose this would be applicable in any fl AP purchase scenario)
> 
> If the fl resident grandparent is present at purchase, can it be bought as a voucher then activated later without the grandparent present?  Or must it be activated at the time of purchase, if the grandparent won't be present at another time?



In general, the FL resident should be present upon first entry.


----------



## caitlinnf

We booked a bounce back offer last September for a stay this coming December that is a package at the Polynesian with 6 days tickets and free dining. We were not planning on going to Disney before then, but now we have a trip planned in April and in June. We have 4 day tickets for April, and it makes sense to upgrade those to APs for our June trip...but what can I do about the tickets for December? Is it possible to save those for a later date, or do the tickets have to be used during that reservation? If we have to we will cancel that package and re-book as room only, but we would prefer not to have to lose our free dining if possible. Any insight for me?


----------



## Robo

caitlinnf said:


> We booked a bounce back offer last September for a stay this coming Decemberwith 6 days tickets and free dining. We were not planning on going to Disney before then, but now we have a trip planned in April and in June. We have 4 day tickets for April, and it makes sense to upgrade those to APs for our June trip...but what can I do about the tickets for December?
> 1. Is it possible to save those for a later date, or
> 2. do the tickets have to be used during that reservation?


1. Yes.
2. Nope.


----------



## jeremy1002

Robo said:


> In general, the FL resident should be present upon first entry.


Thanks, but I'm still confused about how the process actually works.  You can activate the AP at a ticket window etc, right? Why would a fl resident need to be at the tapstiles if the ticket is already activated?  And then, still wondering about it just being there at purchase (and not activating) will work.


----------



## Robo

jeremy1002 said:


> Thanks, but I'm still confused about how the process actually works.  You can activate the AP at a ticket window etc, right? Why would a fl resident need to be at the tapstiles if the ticket is already activated?  And then, still wondering about it just being there at purchase (and not activating) will work.



You're right.

I posted an answer that is true of using FL Res. MYW tickets for the first time.


----------



## WDW4us2006

Robo said:


> 1) No. (But, I'd do the upgrade the first day you get there.)
> 2) No.
> 3) Yes.
> 4) That may depend on the date that your package ticket was "minted" (printed)
> and you have no way of knowing that.
> 5) It won't *if you DON'T USE IT.*
> 6) This can be tricky, due to #4 above.


Thank you very much!


----------



## jeremy1002

Can you buy AP's at the TTC?  How about at resorts?  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

jeremy1002 said:


> 1. Can you buy AP's at the TTC?
> 2. How about at resorts?
> 3. Thanks!


1. Yes.
2. No.
3. You're welcome.


----------



## JABRacingOne

Robo said:


> On the other hand, if the guest has been sent a ticket document that has a YELLOW background behind the barcode, and the instructions say to, "Go to a ticket window..."
> The guest needs to take that document, along with a legal photo ID, to any ticket window or Guest Relations outside any park, or at TTC, or at Disney Springs.
> At that time, the guest will be issued the actual usable RFID plastic ticket.



I have a ticket voucher purchased from LMT. I know I need to go to a ticket booth to redeem my cards.  I have booked a throwaway campsite for our first day.  We would also like to take advantage of EMH at AK on our first park day.  My question is, will a ticket booth be open an hour before EMH starts at AK?


----------



## jeremy1002

Does the clock start on an Annual Pass at "activation" (say at the TTC for example), or upon the first time the passholder actually enters a park?  Thanks.


----------



## erionm

jeremy1002 said:


> Does the clock start on an Annual Pass at "activation" (say at the TTC for example), or upon the first time the passholder actually enters a park?  Thanks.


Activation.


----------



## leebee

I stopped reading after 6 pages, so I'm sorry if this has already been asked. I have an old multi-day Disney ticket- the "never expires" kind. It has one water park admission left on it. Will Disney still honor this ticket? AFAIK, they should, but I can't figure out what Disney is actually doing anymore!
(We just decided to visit friends in Cocoa Beach this summer and I'm trying to figure out if we can afford to visit Disney on my birthday- 7/26. One day MK tickets are just too expensive, but if I still have a free water park admission, I'd pay for the other water park admission and do that... and maybe supper at Boma!)


----------



## jmmess

leebee said:


> I stopped reading after 6 pages, so I'm sorry if this has already been asked. I have an old multi-day Disney ticket- the "never expires" kind. It has one water park admission left on it. Will Disney still honor this ticket? AFAIK, they should, but I can't figure out what Disney is actually doing anymore!
> (We just decided to visit friends in Cocoa Beach this summer and I'm trying to figure out if we can afford to visit Disney on my birthday- 7/26. One day MK tickets are just too expensive, but if I still have a free water park admission, I'd pay for the other water park admission and do that... and maybe supper at Boma!)


If you have a No Expiration ticket with one day of Water park admission on it, Disney will honor it. You can always call Ticketing to confirm the day, since it is the only day left on your ticket.


----------



## Robo

leebee said:


> I have an old multi-day Disney ticket- the "never expires" kind. It has one water park admission left on it. Will Disney still honor this ticket?


Yes.


----------



## quandrea

This scenario below concerns me. I bought the Canadian discounted tickets. I want to upgrade to APs in October and this person said Disney wouldn't let them upgrade. This person's trip in April 2018 if that is important. Do I need to be concerned?


Just a heads up to anyone looking to upgrade their tickets on the day of arrival. I just spoke to Disney's customer service and they said it wasn't possible to do so. However they did refund me my tickets and are allowing me to rebuy them with more days this time around.

Yesterday at 7:16 PMReport
Like+ QuoteReply


----------



## Robo

quandrea said:


> This scenario below concerns me. I bought the Canadian discounted tickets. I want to upgrade to APs in October and this person said Disney wouldn't let them upgrade. This person's trip in April 2018 if that is important. Do I need to be concerned?
> 
> Just a heads up to anyone looking to upgrade their tickets on the day of arrival. I just spoke to Disney's customer service and they said it wasn't possible to do so. However they did refund me my tickets and are allowing me to rebuy them with more days this time around.
> 
> Yesterday at 7:16 PMReport
> Like+ QuoteReply



There is a lot of *bad info* out there.

Please answer the following questions and be very specific.

A. How many tickets did you buy?
B. What kind of tickets do you have?
C. How many "days" are on the tickets?
D. When did you buy them?
E. From whom did you buy them?
F. How much did you pay for them?


----------



## quandrea

Robo said:


> There is a lot of *bad info* out there.
> 
> Please answer the following questions and be very specific.
> 
> A. How many tickets did you buy?
> B. What kind of tickets do you have?
> C. How many "days" are on the tickets?
> D. When did you buy them?
> E. From whom did you buy them?
> F. How much did you pay for them?


We spoke about my CAA tickets some time ago. I will pm you and you will see the thread.


----------



## quandrea

Pm sent Robo.


----------



## kaismahma

I have read all 43 pages here and I want to confirm what I have read please.  We will arrive on Thursday this week.  I purchased the 4 Day 1 park per day special in early March.  It is my daughter and myself going.  I only want to upgrade my ticket to an AP.  (We will be going more this next year but her packages with be booked thru her cheer program.)  Here goes:
1.  Since I live in MN I only have the options of the platinum or platinum plus AP  (Difference what I paid for the pass and the AP I choose is what I would pay.)
2.  My fast past reservations are still intact and will not be affected.
3.  Will the magic bands I was sent for this trip work with my AP that I upgrade to.
4.  Will discounts on food be applied to all who eat at restaurant if I am paying?
5.  How do discounts actually work for AP on Merch. and Food? Do we show the card or is it all on the MB?
6.  Photopass photos will be available day 1.  

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Robo

kaismahma said:


> I have read all 43 pages here and I want to confirm what I have read please.  We will arrive on Thursday this week.  I purchased the 4 Day 1 park per day special in early March.  It is my daughter and myself going.  I only want to upgrade my ticket to an AP.  (We will be going more this next year but her packages with be booked thru her cheer program.)  Here goes:
> 1.  Since I live in MN I only have the options of the platinum or platinum plus AP  (Difference what I paid for the pass and the AP I choose is what I would pay.)
> 2.  My fast past reservations are still intact and will not be affected.
> 3.  Will the magic bands I was sent for this trip work with my AP that I upgrade to.
> 4.  Will discounts on food be applied to all who eat at restaurant if I am paying?
> 5.  How do discounts actually work for AP on Merch. and Food? Do we show the card or is it all on the MB?
> 6.  Photopass photos will be available day 1.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.



1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.
4. Yes.
5. Show the card.
6. Yes. Even if you wait to upgrade for several days.
(The photos that you have taken will ALL be in your account. 
The only difference is in the way that you "pay" for them.)


----------



## AngiTN

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. Yes.
> 5. Show the card.
> 6. Yes. Even if you wait to upgrade for several days.
> (The photos that you have taken will ALL be in your account.
> The only difference is in the way that you "pay" for them.)


To expand even more on #6, any photos taken back a full year will be on our Photopass account. Just so you aren't surprised if you have older trips and their photos show up. It surprised me and made so many photos appear in MDE it's hard to use now. At least that's what happened when we renewed to the AP after they added photopass to it. Though now I wonder, maybe someone knows, is this because we were already AP holders or did that happen with everyone, new or renewing? If that even makes sense.


----------



## Accident

AngiTN said:


> To expand even more on #6, any photos taken back a full year will be on our Photopass account. Just so you aren't surprised if you have older trips and their photos show up. It surprised me and made so many photos appear in MDE it's hard to use now. At least that's what happened when we renewed to the AP after they added photopass to it. Though now I wonder, maybe someone knows, is this because we were already AP holders or did that happen with everyone, new or renewing? If that even makes sense.



It happens to everyone with any photos that are up to 365 days old will reappear..   It really messes up looking at the website as it shows oldest first so you think your photos for that day are missing but the app shows newest first.


----------



## SaintsManiac

kaismahma said:


> I have read all 43 pages here and I want to confirm what I have read please.  We will arrive on Thursday this week.  I purchased the 4 Day 1 park per day special in early March.  It is my daughter and myself going.  I only want to upgrade my ticket to an AP.  (We will be going more this next year but her packages with be booked thru her cheer program.)  Here goes:
> 1.  Since I live in MN I only have the options of the platinum or platinum plus AP  (Difference what I paid for the pass and the AP I choose is what I would pay.)
> 2.  My fast past reservations are still intact and will not be affected.
> 3.  Will the magic bands I was sent for this trip work with my AP that I upgrade to.
> 4.  Will discounts on food be applied to all who eat at restaurant if I am paying?
> 5.  How do discounts actually work for AP on Merch. and Food? Do we show the card or is it all on the MB?
> 6.  Photopass photos will be available day 1.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.





Would you please come back and tell us how it goes? I'm curious to know how they are handling it now.


----------



## kaismahma

SaintsManiac said:


> Would you please come back and tell us how it goes? I'm curious to know how they are handling it now.


I sure will.


----------



## AngiTN

Accident said:


> It happens to everyone with any photos that are up to 365 days old will reappear..   It really messes up looking at the website as it shows oldest first so you think your photos for that day are missing but the app shows newest first.


May be worth a call to Photopass support. May be worth it for anyone who is getting an AP, and who has a fair number of photos taken in the past yea. Ask them to clear all photos out of their account, provided they have no need to access them again, before they upgrade to an AP. At least I've been told they can clear photos, I haven't gotten around to calling them myself, though I need to


----------



## pbb322

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, I tried searching but could not find it.  My mom and sister jointly own a beach house in Pensacola, FL.  It is not their primary residence.  Mom lives there most of the winter, sister and family most of the summer, but both keep their Louisiana driver's licensees.  All the utilities are in mom's name even though sister is on the deed.  Sister and family have decided to join us for our WDW trip in Oct.  Based on what I read on the website:

1. She will need to get a utility bill changed into her name for the beach house to purchase the FL resident tickets, correct?
2. Does Disney prefer one type of proof of residency over another if you do not have a FL license?
3. Does she need more than one?
4. Will she be able to buy a FL resident ticket for her husband if the utility is just in her name and not his or do they need both names?
5. Thanks for any help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

My husband and received 4 1-Day Park Hopper tickets when the WDW 1/2 marathon was cancelled this past January.  I would like to upgrade these for my family of 4 to use on a trip early next year.  I understand that this must be done on site.  I will be in the area this June, so I could do so at that time. 

Will the tickets have to be assigned to someone in MDE at that point?  Or will I just get new hard tickets that I can then link myself in the future when I am ready?
Do I have to keep the Park Hopping that is already on them?  Or can I change it to non-hopping as long as the cost is greater that the worth of the ticket?
I believe they are adult tickets.  However, I would like to make two of them for my children ages 4 and 8.  Can this be done (again as long as the cost is greater than the worth of the ticket)?

Edited to add: At some point this year, I will have multiple tickets for myself linked in MDE.  Based on what I am reading here, at that point I should stop at Guest Relations before entering a park to tell them what ticket I want to take 'Priority', correct?  Can this be done at Concierge at my resort?  Or just Guest Relations at the parks/Disney Springs?

Thanks for all the help!  I apologize if these questions have been asked before!


----------



## mel2014

I think I know the answer, but just to confirm, there have not yet been any reports here from anyone post 2/12 who has tried to upgrade a pre-2/12 discounted 7-day PH ticket to an 8 or more day or add the "Plus" option, correct?

When we bought the tickets from Parksavers in January, our plan was always to add the 8th day to use on arrival day (in late April), depending on how our red-eye flight went, and add the WPF&M option. Based on the prices in effect at the time, that would have cost about $46 per ticket (two adults, two Disney kids). We built our schedule with two water park visits with this plan in mind. When the new pricing came out, I was initially excited because it looked like it would actually cost less to upgrade to what we wanted, due to the reconfiguration of the WPF&M to the "Hopper Plus", so roughly $26 per ticket. So I'm a little disgruntled and discouraged to come back to this thread and see the reports that price bridging isn't being done anymore. If that's the case, it will now cost us $75 per ticket to add the extra day and the "Hopper Plus."  We'll probably suck it up and pay the extra $100+ because there's no real alternative other than completing reconfiguring our trip to drop the water park visits (which our kids are excited about), eliminate the hoppers and switch to 10-day non-hoppers.

I get that they didn't want people buying discount non-expiring tickets to horde, but if they were going to do away with long-standing price bridging policies, they should have offered a grace period to people before implementing the change. And despite what my situation would indicate, I think Disney is going to end up losing money, because I venture to guess that when people find out it will be $60, rather than $10.65+tax, to add an extra day, they'll opt not to go into the parks for a partial day on their arrival or departure day.


----------



## Robo

mel2014 said:


> I think I know the answer, but just to confirm, there have not yet been any reports here from anyone post 2/12 who has tried to upgrade a pre-2/12 discounted 7-day PH ticket to an 8 or more day or add the "Plus" option, correct?
> 
> When we bought the tickets from Parksavers in January, our plan was always to add the 8th day to use on arrival day (in late April), depending on how our red-eye flight went, and add the WPF&M option. Based on the prices in effect at the time, that would have cost about $46 per ticket (two adults, two Disney kids). We built our schedule with two water park visits with this plan in mind. When the new pricing came out, I was initially excited because it looked like it would actually cost less to upgrade to what we wanted, due to the reconfiguration of the WPF&M to the "Hopper Plus", so roughly $26 per ticket. So I'm a little disgruntled and discouraged to come back to this thread and see the reports that price bridging isn't being done anymore. If that's the case, it will now cost us $75 per ticket to add the extra day and the "Hopper Plus."  We'll probably suck it up and pay the extra $100+ because there's no real alternative other than completing reconfiguring our trip to drop the water park visits (which our kids are excited about), eliminate the hoppers and switch to 10-day non-hoppers.
> 
> I get that they didn't want people buying discount non-expiring tickets to horde, but if they were going to do away with long-standing price bridging policies, they should have offered a grace period to people before implementing the change. And despite what my situation would indicate, I think Disney is going to end up losing money, because I venture to guess that when people find out it will be $60, rather than $10.65+tax, to add an extra day, they'll opt not to go into the parks for a partial day on their arrival or departure day.



On the other hand, MAYBE:
Adding "*Days*" to pre-Feb. 12 tickets looks to be somewhere in the ballpark of $20, per day per ticket.
Adding the Water Parks option ("Hopper Plus") to pre-Feb. 12 *HOPPER* tickets looks to be about $15, per ticket.

That said, *I could be completely wrong.*
Ticket upgrading is "the great unknown" right now.


----------



## Minnesota!

There are 43 pages, I have read the first one.  I just want to make sure I am reading this correctly. 

We are looking at 3 day PH with WPAM.  So, I get 3 days (for each of us) to hop to the parks.  And then, "and more" for each of us...  so, we can ALL go to a water park one day, ESPN the next, and then mini golfing on a day?  Disney rarely has something I consider "a good deal", so I am leery   We mini golf at least once each trip and it is usually about $70...so to be able to do it 3 times (if we want), and it costs less than that?  That's where my Disney-math makes me doubt my reading skillz  

Thank you!!!


----------



## ustasmom

I am looking at trying to get Free Dining. I already have AP so I plan to get the minimum 2 day PH. When do I need to do something with these tickets? Do I need to upgrade them to AP Gold for some use in the future? I have complimentary tickets that don't expire until 2030 but I'm not sure if package tickets are guided by different rules.


----------



## siskaren

Minnesota! said:


> There are 43 pages, I have read the first one.  I just want to make sure I am reading this correctly.
> 
> We are looking at 3 day PH with WPAM.  So, I get 3 days (for each of us) to hop to the parks.  And then, "and more" for each of us...  so, we can ALL go to a water park one day, ESPN the next, and then mini golfing on a day?  Disney rarely has something I consider "a good deal", so I am leery   We mini golf at least once each trip and it is usually about $70...so to be able to do it 3 times (if we want), and it costs less than that?  That's where my Disney-math makes me doubt my reading skillz
> 
> Thank you!!!



You don't have to do the water park, ESPN and mini golfing on three separate days, or even on different days that you go to the theme parks, but otherwise yes.


----------



## Robo

ustasmom said:


> I am looking at trying to get Free Dining. I already have AP so I plan to get the minimum 2 day PH. When do I need to do something with these tickets? Do I need to upgrade them to AP Gold for some use in the future? I have complimentary tickets that don't expire until 2030 but I'm not sure if package tickets are guided by different rules.


New Package tickets will expire at the end of 2018.

You can use them to help pay for an AP renewal, or they can be upgraded to a new larger tickets or an AP.
(If they are allowed to expire, you will get their *current* value, if you buy new tickets or APs
after the expiration date.)


----------



## ustasmom

Robo said:


> New Package Tickets will expire at the end of 2018.



So will it work to turn those 2 day tickets into AP that will then not activate until we decide to go back, correct?


----------



## Robo

ustasmom said:


> So will it work to turn those 2 day tickets into AP that will then not activate until we decide to go back, correct?


Yes.
You would ask to purchase an "AP Certificate" (and not an activated AP.)
Currently, AP Certificates have an expiration date at the end of the year 2030.


----------



## ustasmom

Robo said:


> Yes.
> You would ask to purchase an "AP Certificate" (and not an activated AP.)
> Currently, AP Certificates have an expiration date at the end of the year 2030.



Thank you!


----------



## jenmsmith

mel2014 said:


> I think I know the answer, but just to confirm, there have not yet been any reports here from anyone post 2/12 who has tried to upgrade a pre-2/12 discounted 7-day PH ticket to an 8 or more day or add the "Plus" option, correct?
> 
> When we bought the tickets from Parksavers in January, our plan was always to add the 8th day to use on arrival day (in late April), depending on how our red-eye flight went, and add the WPF&M option. Based on the prices in effect at the time, that would have cost about $46 per ticket (two adults, two Disney kids). We built our schedule with two water park visits with this plan in mind. When the new pricing came out, I was initially excited because it looked like it would actually cost less to upgrade to what we wanted, due to the reconfiguration of the WPF&M to the "Hopper Plus", so roughly $26 per ticket. So I'm a little disgruntled and discouraged to come back to this thread and see the reports that price bridging isn't being done anymore. If that's the case, it will now cost us $75 per ticket to add the extra day and the "Hopper Plus."  We'll probably suck it up and pay the extra $100+ because there's no real alternative other than completing reconfiguring our trip to drop the water park visits (which our kids are excited about), eliminate the hoppers and switch to 10-day non-hoppers.
> 
> I get that they didn't want people buying discount non-expiring tickets to horde, but if they were going to do away with long-standing price bridging policies, they should have offered a grace period to people before implementing the change. And despite what my situation would indicate, I think Disney is going to end up losing money, because I venture to guess that when people find out it will be $60, rather than $10.65+tax, to add an extra day, they'll opt not to go into the parks for a partial day on their arrival or departure day.



We inquired about upgrading a pre-2/12/17 5-day PH to a 6-day PH last week. In the past, that would have been about $15. With the new policies, we were quoted $65. For one day. Um, no. We decided to stay at the resort for the day. I really hope Disney reconsiders this new policy. But I'm not holding my breath.

An odd wrinkle: we inquired at AK guest services. The CM quoted me $80 to upgrade to just one more day. She said their systems had just been "updated", but that if I went to Disney Springs - where, according to the CM, the systems hadn't been "updated" - I could add the day for $65. We didn't do either and respectfully expressed our dissatisfaction.


----------



## Robo

jenmsmith said:


> We inquired about upgrading a pre-2/12/17 5-day PH to a 6-day PH last week. In the past, that would have been about $15. With the new policies, we were quoted $65. For one day. Um, no. We decided to stay at the resort for the day. I really hope Disney reconsiders this new policy. But I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> An odd wrinkle: we inquired at AK guest services. The CM quoted me $80 to upgrade to just one more day. She said their systems had just been "updated", but that if I went to Disney Springs - where, according to the CM, the systems hadn't been "updated" - I could add the day for $65. We didn't do either and respectfully expressed our dissatisfaction.



And, adding fuel to this unfortunate fire...
I'm going to postulate that _both_ of those CMs (and prices) were incorrect.

The info I have recieved is that there is a "special process" for adding "days" to pre-Feb. 12 tickets.
The price is much closer to $20 per added day (at least on a 5-day, or greater, ticket.)

I wish I had some more solid info and recommendation for solving this, but there have been so few DIS members reporting back on their upgrade experiences that I can't be more definitive about this.

Thank you, *jenmsmith* for reporting in. I wish your results had been better, of course.


----------



## TwoLittlePrincesses

Just double checking that I have this correct--

The 13 month AP promotion is only available for current AP holders than are renewing, correct? I am thinking about buying an AP for my 7/30-8/6 2017 trip, but am planning on also going late August 2018. My AP would not be valid for a late August 2018 trip, correct?


----------



## Robo

TwoLittlePrincesses said:


> Just double checking that I have this correct--
> 
> 1. The 13 month AP promotion is only available for current AP holders than are renewing, correct? I am thinking about buying an AP for my 7/30-8/6 2017 trip, but am planning on also going late August 2018.
> 
> 2. My AP would not be valid for a late August 2018 trip, correct?


1. Correct. Renewals.
2. Correct.


----------



## TwoLittlePrincesses

Robo said:


> 1. Correct. Renewals.
> 2. Correct.


Thanks Robo! Bummer for me! We'll have to run the numbers and see what makes sense for us, as we're also going for a few days for the Princess Half Marathon weekend in February 2018.


----------



## breick

What would you advise me to do?

I purchased a Gold AP last November to get the 13 months offer and avoid a price increase. It hasn't been used. (Just sitting in MDE.)

Now, it seems that I will be taking a trip next month during block-out dates. Should I upgrade that voucher to a Platinum AP? Will I still get the 13 months or just 12 months? Best way to do that upgrade?

OR should I just buy a new Platinum AP out of pocket?  Are they still offering the 13 months deal?

Thanks!


----------



## mel2014

jenmsmith said:


> We inquired about upgrading a pre-2/12/17 5-day PH to a 6-day PH last week. In the past, that would have been about $15. With the new policies, we were quoted $65. For one day. Um, no. We decided to stay at the resort for the day. I really hope Disney reconsiders this new policy. But I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> An odd wrinkle: we inquired at AK guest services. The CM quoted me $80 to upgrade to just one more day. She said their systems had just been "updated", but that if I went to Disney Springs - where, according to the CM, the systems hadn't been "updated" - I could add the day for $65. We didn't do either and respectfully expressed our dissatisfaction.



Thanks for reporting in. The $60 number seems to be correct for non-price-bridging based on the allears archived prices and the current WDW website prices (435.59 old 5-day PH vs. 495.23 new 6-day PH). I wonder where the $80 came from? Did you buy your 5-day ticket at a discount?

Unfortunately we are planning to upgrade at our resort (CBR) on the morning of our arrival day to be able to make FP+ reservations for that afternoon/evening,  so I won't have the ability to CM "shop" to try to find a lower price (I suppose I could try in Customs House first, then the concierge desk in Old Port Royale). The alternative would be to drop our Fast Passes for our evening visit to HS on the 8th day of our trip, use our existing ticket entitlements for the first day, try several different ticket desks the first few days to try to get a lower-priced upgrade, and then try to re-book the FP+ when we finally buy the 8th day. But our timelines are tight on that 8th day to work around our Sci-Fi dine-in reservation and the Star Wars fireworks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mel2014 said:


> Thanks for reporting in. The $60 number seems to be correct for non-price-bridging based on the allears archived prices and the current WDW website prices (435.59 old 5-day PH vs. 495.23 new 6-day PH). I wonder where the $80 came from? Did you buy your 5-day ticket at a discount?
> 
> Unfortunately we are planning to upgrade at our resort (CBR) on the morning of our arrival day to be able to make FP+ reservations for that afternoon/evening,  so I won't have the ability to CM "shop" to try to find a lower price (I suppose I could try in Customs House first, then the concierge desk in Old Port Royale). The alternative would be to drop our Fast Passes for our evening visit to HS on the 8th day of our trip, use our existing ticket entitlements for the first day, try several different ticket desks the first few days to try to get a lower-priced upgrade, and then try to re-book the FP+ when we finally buy the 8th day. But our timelines are tight on that 8th day to work around our Sci-Fi dine-in reservation and the Star Wars fireworks.


Is there a day mid-trip that you can leave free of FPs until you do the update? That will also give you the time you need to search different Guest Relations to attempt to upgrade at a, hopefully, lower cost.


----------



## Robo

mel2014 said:


> Thanks for reporting in. The $60 number seems to be correct for non-price-bridging based on the allears archived prices and the current WDW website prices (435.59 old 5-day PH vs. 495.23 new 6-day PH). I wonder where the $80 came from? Did you buy your 5-day ticket at a discount?
> 
> Unfortunately we are planning to upgrade at our resort (CBR) on the morning of our arrival day to be able to make FP+ reservations for that afternoon/evening,  so I won't have the ability to CM "shop" to try to find a lower price (I suppose I could try in Customs House first, then the concierge desk in Old Port Royale). The alternative would be to drop our Fast Passes for our evening visit to HS on the 8th day of our trip, use our existing ticket entitlements for the first day, try several different ticket desks the first few days to try to get a lower-priced upgrade, and then try to re-book the FP+ when we finally buy the 8th day. But our timelines are tight on that 8th day to work around our Sci-Fi dine-in reservation and the Star Wars fireworks.



Again, I want to emphasize that the price-bridging figure for adding a "day" to a ticket is appearently NOT the same as when upgrading to an AP. I don't want guests to get the wrong upgrade price.


----------



## ThornXBL

Robo said:


> Again, I want to emphasize that the price-bridging figure for adding a "day" to a ticket is appearently NOT the same as when upgrading to an AP. I don't want guests to get the wrong upgrade price.



Yeah, this will be relevant to my trip this September.

I'll be upgrading my pre-Feb 2017 7-day PH to a Platinum Plus AP.
The rest of my group has 6 Day PHs, and is looking to upgrade to PH Plus (add water parks). And also possibly add 1 day.

I know for my AP upgrade, I'm looking at bridging based off the pre-Feb 2017 price increase gate value of my 7 Day PH.

For the rest of my group, it's unclear if they are looking at a $15~ or $60~ charge to add water parks (or something in between).

Hopefully more posters report back on how their upgrades go.


----------



## mel2014

hiroMYhero said:


> Is there a day mid-trip that you can leave free of FPs until you do the update? That will also give you the time you need to search different Guest Relations to attempt to upgrade at a, hopefully, lower cost.



We could, but I'm sort of evaluating the risks a late-arriving plane, jetlagged cranky kids, and the possibility of not being able to get our FP choices later in the week and coming down on the side of keeping the FP+ for later in the week. Here is our plan for the week.  Logically, I think it would make the most sense to drop the FP for either day 8 or 9 at HS.

(1) Arrival day/no advance FP+/HS studios afternoon/evening -- hoping to be able to pick up a couple of FP+ on the day of, maybe GMR and Star Tours
(2) MK -- FP+ for PP, Enchanted tales with Belle, 7DMT
(3) AK -- FP+ EE, Kali, Safari
(4) Epcot -- FP+ for TT, Mission Space, Spaceship Earth
(5) Blizzard Beach/mini-golf (need to add the "Plus" option to do this)
(6) MK -- FP+ for BTMRR, 7DMT, Space
(7) Epcot -- FP+ for FEA, Character Spot, Seas with Nemo
(8) Typhoon Lagoon morning/HS studios evening -- FP+ for TOT (4:30-5:30), Toy Story (5:30-6:30), Star Tours (7:30-8:30), with dinner at Sci-Fi between Toy story and Star Tours and Star Wars fireworks after Star Tours
(9) HS morning before getting DME back to airport at 3:30 -- FP+ for RnRC, TOT, Star Tours at 10, 11, 12
.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mel2014 said:


> We could, but I'm sort of evaluating the risks a late-arriving plane, jetlagged cranky kids, and the possibility of not being able to get our FP choices later in the week and coming down on the side of keeping the FP+ for later in the week. Here is our plan for the week.  Logically, I think it would make the most sense to drop the FP for either day 8 or 9 at HS.
> 
> (1) Arrival day/no advance FP+/HS studios afternoon/evening -- hoping to be able to pick up a couple of FP+ on the day of, maybe GMR and Star Tours
> (2) MK -- FP+ for PP, Enchanted tales with Belle, 7DMT
> (3) AK -- FP+ EE, Kali, Safari
> (4) Epcot -- FP+ for TT, Mission Space, Spaceship Earth
> (5) Blizzard Beach/mini-golf (need to add the "Plus" option to do this)
> (6) MK -- FP+ for BTMRR, 7DMT, Space
> (7) Epcot -- FP+ for FEA, Character Spot, Seas with Nemo
> (8) Typhoon Lagoon morning/HS studios evening -- FP+ for TOT (4:30-5:30), Toy Story (5:30-6:30), Star Tours (7:30-8:30), with dinner at Sci-Fi between Toy story and Star Tours and Star Wars fireworks after Star Tours
> (9) HS morning before getting DME back to airport at 3:30 -- FP+ for RnRC, TOT, Star Tours at 10, 11, 12
> .


Day 8 is a good choice. I also think Day 4 would be good if you are planning to rope drop Epcot. I have tickets sitting in my MDE and checking for availability 3 days from now, TT as well as your other rides have open slots for a party of 4. 

Be sure to have a good idea as to the approximate cost of adding on the Plus as well as adding on the one day.


----------



## barbliny

Back in January we upgraded our park hoppers to platinum annual passes on the last day of our vacation at the guest services window at the Epcot International Gateway.

We were given pamphlets and told our magic bands now reflected the AP.  Everything is fine on MDE, and the annual passes are reflected.

We are planning a trip in the beginning of June, and are booked under an AP rate on property.  I was reading a thread about AP discounts and having to carry your annual passholder card with you.

We were never given an AP card.  I am now concerned that I will need this card to properly complete check-in at the resort and to receive discounts in the restaurants and shops.

I also have not received a card in the mail - only the magic bands (without the back-ordered AP sliders) and a magnet.

Do I need the card?  Or does my magic band and photo id suffice?


----------



## mel2014

hiroMYhero said:


> Day 8 is a good choice. I also think Day 4 would be good if you are planning to rope drop Epcot. I have tickets sitting in my MDE and checking for availability 3 days from now, TT as well as your other rides have open slots for a party of 4.
> 
> Be sure to have a good idea as to the approximate cost of adding on the Plus as well as adding on the one day.



Thanks, for checking availability! We are planning to rope drop on Day 4, but we're doing ROL at AK Monday night and my kids (6 and 8) may straggle a little in the morning, so I don't want to count on getting there early. I think I'll talk to my husband and see what he thinks.

My calculations of the costs are as follows:
If price bridging applied:
7-Day Child PH $495.23
8-Day Child PH Plus: $521.85

7-Day Adult PH $516.53
8-Day Adult PH Plus $543.15
Cost per ticket: $26.62

Total cost: $106.48

No price-bridging:
Pre 2/12 7-Day Child PH: $446.24
8-Day Child PH Plus: $521.85

Pre 2/12 7-Day Adult PH: $467.54
8-Day Adult PH Plus $543.15

Cost per ticket: $75.61
Total cost: $302.44

When we bought the tickets before the price increase, I assumed the cost to upgrade would be $38.34 per ticket ($505.88-467.54 and $484.58-446.24, respectively) or 153.36 total. It's not going to make our break our vacation either way and even $75 per person for two days of water parks and an extra park day isn't a bad price, it's just unexpected.


----------



## jmmess

Robo said:


> Again, I want to emphasize that the price-bridging figure for adding a "day" to a ticket is appearently NOT the same as when upgrading to an AP. I don't want guests to get the wrong upgrade price.


Does this mean that hate postentislly upgrading one day would bring you to a current gate price for possibly $20 more and then you could bridge to an AP? 41 days to go! Hoping something works out by then.


----------



## Robo

jmmess said:


> -upgrading one day would bring you to a current gate price for possibly $20 more and then you could bridge to an AP?



Unlikely.


----------



## jmmess

Robo said:


> Unlikely.


I knew it was wishful thinking.


----------



## jenmsmith

Robo said:


> And, adding fuel to this unfortunate fire...
> I'm going to postulate that _both_ of those CMs (and prices) were incorrect.
> 
> The info I have recieved is that there is a "special process" for adding "days" to pre-Feb. 12 tickets.
> The price is much closer to $20 per added day (at least on a 5-day, or greater, ticket.)
> 
> I wish I had some more solid info and recommendation for solving this, but there have been so few DIS members reporting back on their upgrade experiences that I can't be more definitive about this.
> 
> Thank you, *jenmsmith* for reporting in. I wish your results had been better, of course.



We have several other 5-day PH to which we would like to eventually add days. Am I understanding you correctly that we should be able to do this at about $20 per day? As long as we find a CM who understands that?


----------



## jenmsmith

mel2014 said:


> Thanks for reporting in. The $60 number seems to be correct for non-price-bridging based on the allears archived prices and the current WDW website prices (435.59 old 5-day PH vs. 495.23 new 6-day PH). I wonder where the $80 came from? Did you buy your 5-day ticket at a discount?
> 
> Unfortunately we are planning to upgrade at our resort (CBR) on the morning of our arrival day to be able to make FP+ reservations for that afternoon/evening,  so I won't have the ability to CM "shop" to try to find a lower price (I suppose I could try in Customs House first, then the concierge desk in Old Port Royale). The alternative would be to drop our Fast Passes for our evening visit to HS on the 8th day of our trip, use our existing ticket entitlements for the first day, try several different ticket desks the first few days to try to get a lower-priced upgrade, and then try to re-book the FP+ when we finally buy the 8th day. But our timelines are tight on that 8th day to work around our Sci-Fi dine-in reservation and the Star Wars fireworks.



We did buy the ticket from UCT. But if I understand correctly, Disney has no way of knowing what we paid for the ticket, only what they sold it to UCT for. That may have been where the $80 came from.


----------



## Robo

jenmsmith said:


> We have several other 5-day PH to which we would like to eventually add days. Am I understanding you correctly that we should be able to do this at about $20 per day? As long as we find a CM who understands that?



That's what I'm saying. 
Whether there is much hope of actually getting it done... 
I have not enough data of guests who have actually upgraded older tickets to be very enthusiastic about it.


----------



## jenmsmith

Robo said:


> That's what I'm saying.
> Whether there is much hope of actually getting it done...
> I have not enough data of guests who have actually upgraded older tickets to be very enthusiastic about it.


Gotcha. Thank you. Hopefully, that will become the widespread practice.


----------



## DisneyFamily2013

We have 3 older tickets purchased from Undercover Tourist.  One ticket purchased like 8-10 years ago (I think).   Two tickets purchased last year.  All are 7 day tickets with park hoppers.  

How do I add the really old ticket to MDE?   Do I have to wait until we arrive to activate at gate and then have added to Magic Band?  But then we won't be able to book FP ahead of time. 

When I add all 3 tickets to MDE, will all 3 tickets retain their expiration date of 14 days after first use?   Or will the tickets revert to the new 2017 expiration date of 2018? 

Thank you.


----------



## Robo

DisneyFamily2013 said:


> We have 3 older tickets purchased from Undercover Tourist.  One ticket purchased like 8-10 years ago (I think).   Two tickets purchased last year.  All are 7 day tickets with park hoppers.
> 
> How do I add the really old ticket to MDE?
> 1. Do I have to wait until we arrive to activate at gate and then have added to Magic Band?
> 2.But then we won't be able to book FP ahead of time.
> 3. When I add all 3 tickets to MDE, will all 3 tickets retain their expiration date of 14 days after first use?
> 4. Or will the tickets revert to the new 2017 expiration date of 2018?
> 
> Thank you.



1.  Likely,  but call Disney to see if they can help.
2. Yup.
3. Yup.
4. That would be a possibility if you UPGRADED your tickets.


----------



## DisneyFamily2013

Thanks Robo.  We are not upgrading tickets.  What # would I call for help with the 8-10 year old ticket?


----------



## Robo

DisneyFamily2013 said:


> Thanks Robo.  We are not upgrading tickets.  What # would I call for help with the 8-10 year old ticket?


I'm away from my files right now, but I'll come back and post it.
The office you need to call is now closed until Monday, anyway.


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

2001 ticket question:

We have 2 tickets we used in 2001 and they both have 2 days left on them.  They are paper tickets.  We were planning to bring them on our next trip to turn them into plastic tickets that can be linked to MDE for FP+ for a future trip.  However tickets have expiration dates now?  I have no idea when we would use them, could be 4 years from now.  What should we do?


----------



## Robo

DisneyFamily2013 said:


> Thanks Robo.  We are not upgrading tickets.  What # would I call for help with the 8-10 year old ticket?



Call WDW Ticketing at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## Robo

My2CrazyGirls said:


> 2001 ticket question:
> 
> We have 2 tickets we used in 2001 and they both have 2 days left on them.  They are paper tickets.  We were planning to bring them on our next trip to turn them into plastic tickets that can be linked to MDE for FP+ for a future trip.
> 1. However tickets have expiration dates now?
> 2. I have no idea when we would use them, could be 4 years from now.
> 3. What should we do?



1. NEWLY-PURCHASED tickets have an expiration date.
2. But, your OLD tickets (even if put into your MDE account) will not have an expiration date.
3. Do what you said you wanted to do.


----------



## MPLsDad

I have a 2+2 UT ticket that I am planning to upgrade to an AP.  I already have FP for 4 days, but they do not start until the day after I intend on first entering.  If I use the 2+2 ticket to enter the park prior to when my FPs begin (and upgrade on that same day), will it drop the last day of my FPs or because I am going to immediately upgrade, I won't risk of losing the FPs?  Thanks Robo!


----------



## Robo

MPLsDad said:


> I have a 2+2 UT ticket that I am planning to upgrade to an AP.  I already have FP for 4 days, but they do not start until the day after I intend on first entering.
> 1. If I use the 2+2 ticket to enter the park prior to when my FPs begin (and upgrade on that same day), will it drop the last day of my FPs
> 2. or because I am going to immediately upgrade, I won't risk of losing the FPs?  Thanks Robo!



1. Nope.
2. Correct.


----------



## AngiTN

mel2014 said:


> I get that they didn't want people buying discount non-expiring tickets to horde, but *if they were going to do away with long-standing price bridging policies*, they should have offered a grace period to people before implementing the change. And despite what my situation would indicate, I think Disney is going to end up losing money, because I venture to guess that when people find out it will be $60, rather than $10.65+tax, to add an extra day, they'll opt not to go into the parks for a partial day on their arrival or departure day.


They do still bridge. Before Feb 2017 they didn't know what you paid for the ticket so they had nothing to base it's value on other than current gate price. Now they do have a baseline to go by, see below, so process has changed. If they were doing away with bridging they would only give you the value they got for the ticket, which would be less than you paid for it. So, bottom line, bridging is not gone, just the way they determine the value of the ticket changed



jenmsmith said:


> We did buy the ticket from UCT. But if I understand correctly, Disney has no way of knowing what we paid for the ticket, only what they sold it to UCT for. That may have been where the $80 came from.


True, Disney doesn't know what the customer paid for the ticket. Now or past tickets. Not if they are sold to resellers
They only know what they sold the ticket for.
The difference is now they do have a way to know the maximum value the ticket could have.
If the unused ticket expires in something like 2030, they know they were sold before the Feb 2017 price increase. So they know the maximum you could have paid for that ticket. So gate price before the Feb 2017 increase is the figure they are applying as the value for that ticket.
If the unused ticket expires in 2018 they know that was sold after the Feb 2017 price increase. So they know the maximum you could have paid for that ticket. That is the figure they are applying as the value for that ticket.

So that doesn't really determine where that $80 figure came from.


----------



## DisneyFamily2013

Many thanks, Robo, for the phone #.


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

Robo said:


> 1. NEWLY-PURCHASED tickets have an expiration date.
> 2. But, your OLD tickets (even if put into your MDE account) will not have an expiration date.
> 3. Do what you said you wanted to do.



Thanks Robo!  I just want to confirm there is no way to do this over the phone?  I must bring our old tickets to WDW to do this?


----------



## madge

Apologies in advance for asking something I KNOW has been covered -- but I'm in my phone and can't find what I'm looking for

4 day/4 park magic pass -- is it upgradable to an AP?


----------



## Robo

madge said:


> Apologies in advance for asking something I KNOW has been covered -- but I'm in my phone and can't find what I'm looking for
> 
> 4 day/4 park magic pass -- is it upgradable to an AP?



Yes. But, it will be "worth" only the amount you paid for the original ticket.


----------



## Robo

My2CrazyGirls said:


> Thanks Robo!  I just want to confirm there is no way to do this over the phone?  I must bring our old tickets to WDW to do this?



I can't say that there is "no way" to add these tickets to your MDE account before you arrive at WDW.

First, try adding them to your MDE account (under "Tickets") yourself.

If no-go,
Call WDW Ticketing at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
and see if they can help you.


----------



## madge

Robo said:


> Yes. But, it will be "worth" only the amount you paid for the original ticket.


So the $280-ish or whatever it cost? That's the value whether I've used days or not?


----------



## Robo

madge said:


> So the $280-ish or whatever it cost? That's the value whether I've used days or not?


Using a ticket does not affect its upgrade cost.
Just upgrade on any day of your trip, but sometime before the close of business on the day that you use the last day of your ticket.


----------



## ejcraft

Robo, not sure if this has been asked or not, but can't find it anywhere, if I were to buy a race package from a travel agent which requires a 2 day base ticket, would I then be able to exchange it up for a 4 or 5 day military tickets, i believe the cost isunder so I should only have to pay the difference, but wanted to see if you had ever seen this. thanks


----------



## StephMK

I apologize in advance but have been researching and can't find an answer. I booked 5 nights 6/1-6/6 on the package that just ended 3/30. There was no option for 4 day tickets so I went with 5 days. However, we get in after the parks close on 6/1. Is there a way to make a change to my reservation if it's cheaper to ask for a 4 day ticket? I know it's not a huge difference in price.


----------



## Robo

StephMK said:


> I apologize in advance but have been researching and can't find an answer. I booked 5 nights 6/1-6/6 on the package that just ended 3/30. There was no option for 4 day tickets so I went with 5 days. However, we get in after the parks close on 6/1. Is there a way to make a change to my reservation if it's cheaper to ask for a 4 day ticket? I know it's not a huge difference in price.



If you bought a specific package, you will get the tickets you booked.
You cannot "downsize" tickets once they are issued.

However, _if you call and ask_, you might (MIGHT) be able to rebook your tickets as 4-day, 
if (IF) the 5-day tickets are not required for your particular package.


----------



## Robo

ejcraft said:


> Robo, not sure if this has been asked or not, but can't find it anywhere, if I were to buy a race package from a travel agent which requires a 2 day base ticket, would I then be able to exchange it up for a 4 or 5 day military tickets, i believe the cost isunder so I should only have to pay the difference, but wanted to see if you had ever seen this. thanks



I haven't encountered this. 
But, it *appears* that the Military Salute tickets are only sold by military vendors, and not by Disney ticket booths.
*If that is the case*, there can't be any "upgrading."

From *HERE.*


> Disney Military Promotional Tickets may be purchased at participating U.S. military sales outlets outlets only by Eligible Service Members (defined below) or their spouses (but not both), for use by themselves and other family members and friends, as provided herein. These Tickets may not be otherwise transferred, distributed or resold.


Otherwise, if the Military Salute tickets ARE sold by Disney ticket booths, it is likely that the 2-day resort package tickets can be upgraded to "larger" WDW tickets, which would include the Military tickets, if their cost is greater than the 2-day resort package tickets.


----------



## A Belle Among Beasts

StephMK said:


> I apologize in advance but have been researching and can't find an answer. I booked 5 nights 6/1-6/6 on the package that just ended 3/30. There was no option for 4 day tickets so I went with 5 days. However, we get in after the parks close on 6/1. Is there a way to make a change to my reservation if it's cheaper to ask for a 4 day ticket? I know it's not a huge difference in price.



Assuming it was the Fun and Sun package, you got 5 days for the price of 4. Part of the promo was a freebie day after you bought at least 4 day tickets.


----------



## penjen

I have read the front sticky and have a question just for clarification. I have a 10 day PH from aug 2014. I want to bridge it to an AP. Do I need to enter the park to get the greatest value towards the AP? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

penjen said:


> I have read the front sticky and have a question just for clarification.
> I have a 10 day PH from aug 2014.
> 1. I want to bridge it to an AP.
> 2. Do I need to enter the park to get the greatest value towards the AP? Thanks!



1. I assume that this ticket has never been used at all.
2. Nope.


----------



## amberche

I have a question that I am sure to has been answered by I need it explained step by step to understand! So, apologies in advanced. I bought a 2 day park hopper ticket from Undercover Tourist. If I want to upgrade that ticket to add an extra day what would the cost be? Also, can I do that at my hotel or do I need to be in the park?

Thank you!


----------



## Robo

amberche said:


> I have a question that I am sure to has been answered by I need it explained step by step to understand! So, apologies in advanced.
> 
> 1. I bought a 2 day park hopper ticket from Undercover Tourist.
> 2. If I want to upgrade that ticket to add an extra day what would the cost be?
> 3. Also, can I do that at my hotel
> 4. or do I need to be in the park?
> 
> Thank you!



1. WHEN did you buy it?
2. The answer to #1 above affects that.
3. If you are staying at a WDW resort, yes.
4. Nope. (Unless you are NOT staying at a WDW resort.)

I have a question for you.
WHY did you buy a 2-day ticket from Undercover Tourist?
How much did you have to pay for that ticket?


----------



## amberche

Robo said:


> 1. WHEN did you buy it?
> 2. The answer to #1 above affects that.
> 3. If you are staying at a WDW resort, yes.
> 4. Nope. (Unless you are NOT staying at a WDW resort.)
> 
> I have a question for you.
> WHY did you buy a 2-day ticket from Undercover Tourist?
> How much did you have to pay for that ticket?



Hi, we are buying the tickets this week and staying at a WDW resort.


----------



## Robo

amberche said:


> Hi, we are buying the tickets this week and staying at a WDW resort.



Have you PRICED the 2-day and 3-day tickets directly from WDW?

A 2-day ticket direct from WDW should be cheaper than a 2-day ticket from Undercover Tourist.


----------



## joyjoy

I also beg apology if this has already been answered, but I can't find it.   We're booked 9/3 - 9/10 w/ 7 day 1 park per day tickets for 3 of us.  Me, adult daughter,  3 y.o. gbaby.   So now there's the 4 parks 1 world or whatever they're calling it, for $79 per day.   Can I drop the 7 day 1 park tickets and replace them with 2 of the 4 day tickets for each of us and save any money?  Thank you so much.  Staying onsite, if that matters.


----------



## Robo

joyjoy said:


> I also beg apology if this has already been answered, but I can't find it.   We're booked 9/3 - 9/10 w/
> A. 7 day 1 park per day tickets for 3 of us. Me, adult daughter,  3 y.o. gabby.
> B. So now there's the 4 parks 1 world or whatever they're calling it, for $79 per day.
> C. Can I drop the 7 day 1 park tickets and replace them with 2 of the 4 day tickets for each of us and *save any money? *
> Thank you so much.  Staying onsite, if that matters.



A. You have 7-day base tickets. They (adult) cost $410, plus tax. That averages out to *$58.57* *per day*, plus tax.
B. They average out to *$79 per day*, plus tax.
C. As you can see... no.


----------



## Duffjk

I felt it necessary to relay my experience as of April 2. This is a long post so I apologize. I know my situation is a little different but here goes. I had platinum annual passes for my family which expired march 31. We have renewed several times and applied 7 day park hoppers from Park Savers or Undercover Tourist several times to renew. Some problems over the last three years but we got through it every time. I had pre price increase hoppers to do what I always have done. Guest services at Magic Kingdom offered me $399 and I politely said there was a mistake. She then wanted me to fill out a form for an accommodation/ exception. I said I would like to think about it and asked for my families bands back at which point she said she would note in the  system what I was trying to do since she had my information. I got a little angry but politely told her I would add her name to the next guess services as that sounded a little too threatening to me. This was Magic Kingdom guest services outside the gate.

That night I went to guest services at International Gateway I worked with a pleasant young man who mentioned the notes on my account. I let him know I was respectful but understood how things work and would accept no less. I would not be rude and was shocked at the previous CM's attitude and tone. He was able to complete the transaction. The shocker! I was given FULL current gate price! NOT pre price change and the Internet discount was not applied. So $505 plus tax per ticket was applied to my account for renewal. More than expected but it took two cast members.
Bottom line don't expect it but a procedure has not been set or trained correctly apparently.


----------



## Robo

Duffjk said:


> I felt it necessary to relay my experience as of April 2...



Noted.
Interesting.
Thanks!


----------



## AngiTN

Duffjk said:


> I felt it necessary to relay my experience as of April 2. This is a long post so I apologize. I know my situation is a little different but here goes. I had platinum annual passes for my family which expired march 31. We have renewed several times and applied 7 day park hoppers from Park Savers or Undercover Tourist several times to renew. Some problems over the last three years but we got through it every time. I had pre price increase hoppers to do what I always have done. Guest services at Magic Kingdom offered me $399 and I politely said there was a mistake. She then wanted me to fill out a form for an accommodation/ exception. I said I would like to think about it and asked for my families bands back at which point she said she would note in the  system what I was trying to do since she had my information. I got a little angry but politely told her I would add her name to the next guess services as that sounded a little too threatening to me. This was Magic Kingdom guest services outside the gate.
> 
> That night I went to guest services at International Gateway I worked with a pleasant young man who mentioned the notes on my account. I let him know I was respectful but understood how things work and would accept no less. I would not be rude and was shocked at the previous CM's attitude and tone. He was able to complete the transaction. The shocker! I was given FULL current gate price! NOT pre price change and the Internet discount was not applied. So $505 plus tax per ticket was applied to my account for renewal. More than expected but it took two cast members.
> Bottom line don't expect it but a procedure has not been set or trained correctly apparently.


I hope you do follow through with a note to GS about a CM using a veiled threat. Those little people with little power get on my last nerve.....

I do notice a theme, though I'm not sure it is consistent. Seems that those who attempt an upgrade, find an issue and stop the procedure to return a 2nd (or more) time often end up getting the higher, current ticket value for their tickets being upgraded. Yours is not the first time someone has reported this happening.


----------



## lhsgrad2000

We have 7 day park hoppers that we purchased from Undercover Tourist pre price increase. Does anyone know how much it will cost per ticket to add the Plus option (water park and more)? I am trying to decide if it will be worth the price to go to the water park one 1/2 day.


----------



## Robo

lhsgrad2000 said:


> We have 7 day park hoppers that we purchased from Undercover Tourist pre price increase. Does anyone know how much it will cost per ticket to add the Plus option (water park and more)? I am trying to decide if it will be worth the price to go to the water park one 1/2 day.


This is another "vague ticket procedure"" since Feb. 12.
Since it's an "unknown quantity," it's hard to plan.
(And, you won't know if the CM is giving you the right price.)


----------



## lhsgrad2000

Robo said:


> This is another "vague ticket procedure"" since Feb. 12.
> Since it's an "unknown quantity," it's hard to plan.
> (And, you won't know if the CM is giving you the right price.)



Bummer... I was hoping someone had done this already.


----------



## mel2014

lhsgrad2000 said:


> We have 7 day park hoppers that we purchased from Undercover Tourist pre price increase. Does anyone know how much it will cost per ticket to add the Plus option (water park and more)? I am trying to decide if it will be worth the price to go to the water park one 1/2 day.



The most likely possibilities are that it will be:
(1) $15+tax (cost to upgrade from a current value 7-day PH to a PH plus); OR
(2) $64.96 (the difference between the current price of a 7-PH Plus (532.50) minus the value of an "old" 7-day PH (467.54).

We'll be there in less than 3 weeks and will certainly report back on our experience trying to go from a 7-day PH to an 8-day PH Plus.


----------



## joyjoy

Robo said:


> A. You have 7-day base tickets. They (adult) cost $410, plus tax. That averages out to *$58.57* *per day*, plus tax.
> B. They average out to *$79 per day*, plus tax.
> C. As you can see... no.



I knew I was going to feel dumb.  Oh, well.  Thanks, Robo, you're the best.


----------



## ThornXBL

mel2014 said:


> The most likely possibilities are that it will be:
> (1) $15+tax (cost to upgrade from a current value 7-day PH to a PH plus); OR
> (2) $64.96 (the difference between the current price of a 7-PH Plus (532.50) minus the value of an "old" 7-day PH (467.54).
> 
> *We'll be there in less than 3 weeks and will certainly report back on our experience trying to go from a 7-day PH to an 8-day PH Plus.*



You will be my hero if you do. <3


----------



## cheryterese

I currently have a split stay booked, Yacht Club for 4 nights with 10 day MYW Park Hopper ticket package no summer room discount because not available, AK 2 nights room only summer room discount, and CR 5 nights room only summer room discount.  If I'm doing my math correctly, it seems that by changing my Yacht Club reservation to room only with the summer room discount, which is available when not combined with tickets, and purchasing my tickets through Mousesavers I would save a little over $500.  I see that those Mousesaver tickets can be linked to my room,  so is there any disadvantage to this or reason I shouldn't?  I just want to be sure I'm not missing anything.  Thanks!


----------



## AngiTN

cheryterese said:


> I currently have a split stay booked, Yacht Club for 4 nights with 10 day MYW Park Hopper ticket package no summer room discount because not available, AK 2 nights room only summer room discount, and CR 5 nights room only summer room discount.  If I'm doing my math correctly, it seems that by changing my Yacht Club reservation to room only with the summer room discount, which is available when not combined with tickets, and purchasing my tickets through Mousesavers I would save a little over $500.  I see that those Mousesaver tickets can be linked to my room,  so is there any disadvantage to this or reason I shouldn't?  I just want to be sure I'm not missing anything.  Thanks!


No disadvantage at all. The only thing you loose out on with purchasing tickets from a reseller is free dining. Since that's not in your plans, what you wish to do is no problem at all. It's actually much better as you won't have to worry with activating tickets early or any of that. The tickets will be available for use as soon as you arrive, you won't have to do anything (since you've already linked them to MDE for FP)


----------



## cheryterese

AngiTN said:


> No disadvantage at all. The only thing you loose out on with purchasing tickets from a reseller is free dining. Since that's not in your plans, what you wish to do is no problem at all. It's actually much better as you won't have to worry with activating tickets early or any of that. The tickets will be available for use as soon as you arrive, you won't have to do anything (since you've already linked them to MDE for FP)



Great, thanks.  I'm assuming, could be wrongly, that since there's summer room discounts for our time period, there won't be a free dining offer.  Are we still able to make FP reservations 60 days out as long as I have the Mousesaver tickets purchased and linked by then?


----------



## erionm

cheryterese said:


> Are we still able to make FP reservations 60 days out as long as I have the Mousesaver tickets purchased and linked by then?


Yes.


----------



## Robo

cheryterese said:


> Great, thanks.  I'm assuming, could be wrongly, that since there's summer room discounts for our time period, there won't be a free dining offer.
> 
> 
> Are we still able to make FP reservations 60 days out as long as I have the Mousesaver tickets purchased and linked by then?


Yup.


----------



## mickeymom629

Thanks for this thread, Robo!  I just read through most of it and I think I found my answer in the last few pages, which is basically that no one knows yet  

My question is that I am wondering how much it might be if, when we go in October, we want to add *a day* or *two days* or *the hopper option* to our 5 day MYW base tickets that we bought from UT prior to the new ticket change (some bought recently and some bought a few years ago).   I understand that the hopper option is one price regardless of days on the ticket, but I don't know what that price is.


----------



## Robo

mickeymom629 said:


> Thanks for this thread, Robo!  I just read through most of it and I think I found my answer in the last few pages, which is basically that no one knows yet
> 
> My question is that I am wondering how much it might be if, when we go in October, we want to add *a day* or *two days* or *the hopper option* to our 5 day MYW base tickets that we bought from UT prior to the new ticket change (some bought recently and some bought a few years ago).   I understand that the hopper option is one price regardless of days on the ticket, but I don't know what that price is.



Basically, no one knows yet.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

ejcraft said:


> Robo, not sure if this has been asked or not, but can't find it anywhere, if I were to buy a race package from a travel agent which requires a 2 day base ticket, would I then be able to exchange it up for a 4 or 5 day military tickets, i believe the cost isunder so I should only have to pay the difference, but wanted to see if you had ever seen this. thanks



This is awhile ago, so things may have changed, but in 2009 we got a free dining package which required a 1 day ticket.  We took those 1 day tickets to guest services at Downtown Disney and upgraded them to the military salute tickets for the price difference (salute tickets cost more than the 1 day).

But, back then it did clearly say that you could buy the salute tickets at guest services.


----------



## DisneyMomma1216

Hey everyone! If someone could help me out with this, I would be so appreciative! I remember last year, or maybe at some point in 2016, WDW offered a special ticket purchase for AP holders.. does anyone remember when that was? And does anyone know if they have anything like that now, or any sort of deal of purchasing tickets as an AP holder? My husband and I both have them, but my daughter doesn't since she was 2 last year. We are attempting a last minute trip before our APs expire next month, and now have to obviously purchase tickets for our daughter. I can't seem to find anything about deals and whatnot, so I figured maybe someone on here knows. TIA!


----------



## AngiTN

DisneyMomma1216 said:


> Hey everyone! If someone could help me out with this, I would be so appreciative! I remember last year, or maybe at some point in 2016, WDW offered a special ticket purchase for AP holders.. does anyone remember when that was? And does anyone know if they have anything like that now, or any sort of deal of purchasing tickets as an AP holder? My husband and I both have them, but my daughter doesn't since she was 2 last year. We are attempting a last minute trip before our APs expire next month, and now have to obviously purchase tickets for our daughter. I can't seem to find anything about deals and whatnot, so I figured maybe someone on here knows. TIA!


Last year was an anomaly as it was the 45th anniversary and they did several promos for AP holders centered around that. Not sure you can expect them again, sad to say.


----------



## DisneyMomma1216

AngiTN said:


> Last year was an anomaly as it was the 45th anniversary and they did several promos for AP holders centered around that. Not sure you can expect them again, sad to say.



Thanks. I wish they would've extended it through this year, like they have with some of the other perks.


----------



## jeremy1002

I am planning to have Florida resident Grandma buy my daughter a Gold AP when we are all on property together.

1) If I want to maximize savings, can I buy a ticket through a place like undercover tourist and upgrade it to a FL-resident type AP?
2) Will there be any issues bridging to the gate price as the value rather than what I paid for it?
3) Can we upgrade her ticket to the Florida AP at the TTC or do we have to go to a Guest Relations spot?

Thanks!


----------



## SaintsManiac

jeremy1002 said:


> I am planning to have Florida resident Grandma buy my daughter a Gold AP when we are all on property together.
> 
> 1) If I want to maximize savings, can I buy a ticket through a place like undercover tourist and upgrade it to a FL-resident type AP?
> 2) Will there be any issues bridging to the gate price as the value rather than what I paid for it?
> 3) Can we upgrade her ticket to the Florida AP at the TTC or do we have to go to a Guest Relations spot?
> 
> Thanks!





That info is on page one of the thread.


----------



## jeremy1002

SaintsManiac said:


> That info is on page one of the thread.


Thanks.

If I buy a 4 day (with 2 extra days) ticket from UT, is that a 6-day ticket in the eyes of WDW upgrade, or only a 4?


----------



## erionm

jeremy1002 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> If I buy a 4 day (with 2 extra days) ticket from UT, is that a 6-day ticket in the eyes of WDW upgrade, or only a 4?


Regardless of how UT markets it, it's a 6 day ticket.


----------



## SaintsManiac

jeremy1002 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> If I buy a 4 day (with 2 extra days) ticket from UT, is that a 6-day ticket in the eyes of WDW upgrade, or only a 4?




You're welcome! When are you upgrading? I am really curious to see how it goes for people. I plan to do it in November.


----------



## AngiTN

SaintsManiac said:


> You're welcome! When are you upgrading? I am really curious to see how it goes for people. I plan to do it in November.


There is no question you'll get credited for a 6 day ticket.
The question is, how much value you get, pre Feb or post Feb


----------



## Robo

SaintsManiac said:


> You're welcome! When are you upgrading? I am really curious to see how it goes for people. I plan to do it in November.



The upgrades of CURRENT third-party (Undercover Tourist is one) tickets (those that have an expiration date of Dec. 2018) will not be an "unknown issue."
Just subtract the WDW price of the same kind of ticket (that you HAVE) from the WDW price of ticket that you WANT.
Pay that difference.
 (Same as always.)

=================
What is the current "unknown" is how to figure the cost of adding "days" or other upgrades (other than to AP) to tickets that were purchased
and minted before Feb. 12, 2017.


----------



## jeremy1002

SaintsManiac said:


> You're welcome! When are you upgrading? I am really curious to see how it goes for people. I plan to do it in November.


Next week


----------



## SaintsManiac

jeremy1002 said:


> Next week




Good luck!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I am struggling making sense of this, I apologize!
I purchased 5 day tickets only thru Disney BEFORE price increase.
I am debating upgrading to 6 day tickets for our trip in July so we can hit AK 2 days. 
Will I pay the difference of my price to the new 6 day tickets? Or will they charge me only the difference of the current 5 day to a 6 day ticket? 
TIA!


----------



## Robo

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I am struggling making sense of this, I apologize!
> I purchased 5 day tickets only thru Disney BEFORE price increase.
> I am debating upgrading to 6 day tickets for our trip in July so we can hit AK 2 days.
> Will I pay the difference of my price to the new 6 day tickets? Or will they charge me only the difference of the current 5 day to a 6 day ticket?
> TIA!



Subtract what you originally paid for the 5-day ticket from the NEW price of a 6-day ticket.
That difference price is what it will cost to upgrade. (Plus tax on that difference price.)


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Robo said:


> Subtract what you originally paid for the 5-day ticket from the NEW price of a 6-day ticket.
> That difference price is what it will cost to upgrade. (Plus tax on that difference price.)



Yikes. That is what I was afraid of   Looks like I am cramming it all in for 1 AK day! 
Thanks Robo, I appreciate your help as always!


----------



## cruiser21

I think there's going to be a lot of people not adding days, park hoppers and wp. I can't see them making money off this change.


----------



## AngiTN

cruiser21 said:


> I think there's going to be a lot of people not adding days, park hoppers and wp. I can't see them making money off this change.


They are making their money on the tickets they sell direct. I don't think they are all that worried about loosing out on folks adding a day, unfortunately.
Everyone loved the loophole (not really a loophole but lacking a better word) that prevented Disney from knowing the maximum value of the ticket you were upgrading. Now they have a way to apply a maximum value so they are using it. Not really a change so much as they have better information now
Won't matter much longer as folks will more than likely only buy tickets sold post Feb 17 increase from now on. I'd guess the stock of pre Feb 17 tickets are gone if not small.


----------



## cruiser21

AngiTN said:


> They are making their money on the tickets they sell direct. I don't think they are all that worried about loosing out on folks adding a day, unfortunately.
> Everyone loved the loophole (not really a loophole but lacking a better word) that prevented Disney from knowing the maximum value of the ticket you were upgrading. Now they have a way to apply a maximum value so they are using it. Not really a change so much as they have better information now
> Won't matter much longer as folks will more than likely only buy tickets sold post Feb 17 increase from now on. I'd guess the stock of pre Feb 17 tickets are gone if not small.[/QUO


If you say so. They should have given the "folks" a warning.  So glad this will be our last trip, and my kids have outgrown this nonsense. I've never understood why people want to go to a theme park year after year, and after planning this trip I'm even more confused as ever.


----------



## Robo

cruiser21 said:


> I've never understood why people want to go to a theme park year after year...



Man, are YOU ever on the _wrong message board!_


----------



## cruiser21

Robo said:


> Man, are YOU ever on the _wrong message board!_


LoL. I couldn't agree more. I will say people on here are very helpful. I just can't figure out paying more and more and more every year to do the same thing. I think I need some of that pixie dust to snort...or the Disney kool-aid to drink.


----------



## BillFromCT

I upgraded my pre February Disney purchased 7 day park hopper WP&M ticket this afternoon to an annual pass.  The difference in price was the current gate of a 7 day park hopper plus ticket (aka the current equivalent of what I had purchased).


----------



## WDW4us2006

OK, I asked this earlier and you had a great response, but now I have more specifics so here goes: 

Heading to WDW in a few weeks. My daughter has a 3 day PH +1 FUN visit that was purchased as part of package through a TA that she wants to upgrade to a Platinum AP when we arrive. 
I asked the TA what the price of the ticket was and she said $330.69 (inc. tax), and this was purchased March 8. 
Armed with this information, what should I expect to pay for the upgrade? I am thinking $498.92 (inc. tax)? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Robo

BillFromCT said:


> I upgraded my pre February Disney purchased 7 day park hopper WP&M ticket this afternoon to an annual pass.  The difference in price was the current gate of a 7 day park hopper plus ticket (aka the current equivalent of what I had purchased).



Congratulations! That's a great price

HOW and WHEN did you buy the original ticket?

Was it part of a resort package with room and tickets?
Or did you just buy the ticket as a stand-alone purchase?


----------



## Robo

WDW4us2006 said:


> OK, I asked this earlier and you had a great response, but now I have more specifics so here goes:
> 
> Heading to WDW in a few weeks. My daughter has a 3 day PH +1 FUN visit that was purchased as part of package through a TA that she wants to upgrade to a Platinum AP when we arrive.
> I asked the TA what the price of the ticket was and she said $330.69 (inc. tax), and this was purchased March 8.
> Armed with this information, what should I expect to pay for the upgrade? I am thinking $498.92 (inc. tax)? Or am I missing something?



AFAIK, that ticket is only sold as a "convention ticket," not available to the (non-convention attending) general public on a daily basis.
Some convention tickets can be upgraded.

So IF... 
that $330.69 price is the current full price for that ticket, and Disney allows upgrading that kind of ticket...
As long as she does NOT USE the "Fun Visit" before she upgrades, she can do the upgrade to Platinum AP for $498.*95*.

Since I don't have access to the actual Disney price of the ticket in question, I can only go by what you provided.

$829.64 (Platinum Pass w/tax)
$330.69 (Her current ticket, if that is the actual price)
$498.95 (Difference: Cost of upgrade)


----------



## AngiTN

BillFromCT said:


> I upgraded my pre February Disney purchased 7 day park hopper WP&M ticket this afternoon to an annual pass.  The difference in price was the current gate of a 7 day park hopper plus ticket (aka the current equivalent of what I had purchased).





Robo said:


> Congratulations! That's a great price
> 
> HOW and WHEN did you buy the original ticket?
> 
> Was it part of a resort package with room and tickets?
> Or did you just buy the ticket as a stand-alone purchase?


And where did you do the upgrade? Fully realizing that what happened at that location when you did your upgrade may or may not happen when another does their upgrade there I'm just curious. Was the price post Feb quoted at the start or did you have to question the price and have them recheck?


----------



## marikujawa

My husband and I are annual pass holders but we bought 6-day park hoppers for our 2 adult children for an upcoming trip.  We used to activate the tickets at will call or guest relations, but the instructions now are to head right to the gate and produce the email confirmation, the credit card used to purchase the tickets, and ID's and the gate personnel will issue RFIiD cards.  I was wondering how this works in practice, since it seems rather time-consuming in a line where people just want to do a finger scan and enter the park.  Do they really require the documentation, and how smoothly has this been working?  I realize we can still activate the tickets at guest relations, but my inclination is to follow Disney's instructions.  If I try to be considerate, I guarantee that we will end up in a 45-minute line at guest relations, then wind up behind two families following instructions and activating their tickets at the gate.


----------



## Robo

marikujawa said:


> My husband and I are annual pass holders but we bought 6-day park hoppers for our 2 adult children for an upcoming trip.
> 1. We used to activate the tickets at will call or guest relations,
> 2. but the instructions now are to head right to the gate and produce the email confirmation, the credit card used to purchase the tickets, and ID's and the gate personnel will issue RFIiD cards.
> 3. I was wondering how this works in practice, since it seems rather time-consuming in a line where people just want to do a finger scan and enter the park.
> 4. Do they really require the documentation, and how smoothly has this been working?
> 5. I realize we can still activate the tickets at guest relations,
> 6. but my inclination is to follow Disney's instructions.
> 7. If I try to be considerate, I guarantee that we will end up in a 45-minute line at guest relations,
> 8. then wind up behind two families following instructions and activating their tickets at the gate.



1. And, you still CAN, if you like.
2. That's fine, too.
3. I agree.
But, MANY guests who many need ticket activation don't show up at "rope drop," 
so there are not the huge lines
of guests backed-up together entering the park.
4. Only if there appears to be an "issue." (I'd absolutely HAVE it with you.)
5. That's what I'd do.
6. I'm the opposite. Unless I was meandering into a park at 11:30 or later, I'd not want to tie up a busy backed-up line with what can have the probability of being a "problem."
7. I've not had that happen later in the day.
8. That can absolutely happen to you EITHER WAY.
At least if you already have your active tickets, you won't be the possible NEXT hold-up.


----------



## marikujawa

Robo said:


> 1. And, you still CAN, if you like.
> 2. That's fine, too.
> 3. I agree.
> But, MANY guests don't show up at "rope drop," so, there are not the huge lines
> of guests backed-up together entering the park.
> 4. Only if there appears to be an "issue." (I'd absolutely HAVE it with you.)



So they only require documentation if there's an issue?  In other words, if there's no issue, people just scan in and get the RFID card without showing the email confirmation, credit card and ID's?  Because if that's the case, I would prefer to follow Disney's instructions.  We have never had a quick-moving line at guest relations (probably just my bad luck) and while we are not going at rope drop, we will be entering in the morning when lines tend to be longer.  Thanks for your quick reply!  I really just wanted to get a sense of how this new procedure is working from someone who has actually experienced it.


----------



## Robo

marikujawa said:


> 1. So they only require documentation if there's an issue?
> 2. In other words, if there's no issue, people just scan in and get the RFID card without showing the email confirmation, credit card and ID's?
> 3. Because if that's the case, I would prefer to follow Disney's instructions.
> We have never had a quick-moving line at guest relations (probably just my bad luck) and while we are not going at rope drop, we will be entering in the morning when lines tend to be longer.  Thanks for your quick reply!  I really just wanted to get a sense of how this new procedure is working from someone who has actually experienced it.



1. Like absolutely EVERYTHING regarding ticket transactions, that can be up to the CM who is doing the process.
2. I would never go anywhere at WDW without a legal photo ID. It has saved me more than once. 
3. i'm bowing out at this point.
"Tempting fate" is not on my Disney to-do list.


----------



## Robo

Speaking further...
In years of WDW trips, I have always, always made one BIG mistake per trip.
(Not the SAME mistake, of course.)
I make a brand new, "Why did I decide to do THAT?" kind of issue... every trip.

Each time before I go to WDW I'll make a pledge to myself to NOT make a bone-headed
decision. One that I could have seen coming if I'd just given it ONE MORE THOUGHT at the time.

But, nope. I'll make a last-minute change in a planned procedure or schedule or transportation choice...
and BANG, it blows up and taunts me!

So, that's why I really, really, really try to not PLAN on setting myself up for the most
avoidable situations.
One of this is trying to do a major ticket transaction IN THE ENTRY LINE.

For cryin' out loud, WDW guest-facing computer negative issues are INFAMOUS on the web.
I'm not gonna take those kind of chances at Rope Drop.
Not when it's so easy to take care of elsewhere... without hundreds of other guests behind me, just trying to enter the park and trot to the hot-ticket attraction.


----------



## marikujawa

Robo said:


> Speaking further...
> In years of WDW trips, I have always, always made one BIG mistake per trip.
> (Not the SAME mistake, of course.)
> I make a brand new, "Why did I decide to do THAT?" kind of issue... every trip.
> 
> Each time before I go to WDW I'll make a pledge to myself to NOT make a bone-headed
> decision. One that I could have seen coming if I'd just given it ONE MORE THOUGHT at the time.
> 
> But, nope. I'll make a last-minute change in a planned procedure or schedule or transportation choice...
> and BANG, it blows up and taunts me!
> 
> So, that's why I really, really, really try to not PLAN on setting myself up for the most
> avoidable situations.
> One of this is trying to do a major ticket transaction IN THE ENTRY LINE.
> 
> For cryin' out loud, WDW guest-facing computer negative issues are INFAMOUS on the web.
> I'm not gonna take those kind of chances at Rope Drop.
> Not when it's so easy to take care of elsewhere.


I agree with you.  I guess I'm just trying to get a sense from someone who has actually done this of whether this new procedure is, in fact, a "major ticket transaction" or a relatively simple process.


----------



## Robo

marikujawa said:


> I agree with you.  I guess I'm just trying to get a sense from someone who has actually done this of whether this new procedure is, in fact, a "major ticket transaction" or a relatively simple process.



I've been working ticket questions for a decade here on the DIS.
I'm here a lot (a LOT) and keep up with as much as I can.
I've seen many reports of this.
I've not read of any specific problems.

So,don't worry about it.
Go for it, and please report back.

After all, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

Please help me figure this out....

We have not bought tickets yet. Need to buy 8 adult and 1 child ticket.  We'd like to get 5 day non-hoppers, but would like to go to a water park our last day there.  
Is it smartest (cheapest) to buy water park tickets separate from the 5 day tickets?

Miss the water park & more option...

TIA


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Cheapest to buy separate 1 day water park tickets.

In fact, even with the old water park option, it was cheaper to buy a 1 day water park ticket than the option.   Needed to go twice for the option to be worth it.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

So I have a bit of a unique situation. I have DL Signature AP's that we will renew at monthly payments when they expire on 8.31. We will purchase a passport for my son who turns 3 at the same time. We are planning to purchase 7 day park hopper as a part of a package deal if free dining releases, will visit in early September, and want to upgrade to the Premier pass. I did the math and the Signature pass is $849 +$516.53 (full price 7 day PH +FL tax)=1365.53, and the price is the Premier is 1439, or 78.89 to upgrade (73.47+7.5% fl tax 5.51). We did want to add Memory Maker, but I don't want to be over the amount of the upgrade, and we would get that service when we get the Premier anyway. So a bit complicated, but this should still be doable, correct?


----------



## Robo

jessiegirl1982 said:


> So I have a bit of a unique situation. I have DL Signature AP's that we will renew at monthly payments when they expire on 8.31. We will purchase a passport for my son who turns 3 at the same time. We are planning to purchase 7 day park hopper as a part of a package deal if free dining releases, will visit in early September, and want to upgrade to the Premier pass. I did the math and the Signature pass is $849 +$516.53 (full price 7 day PH +FL tax)=1365.53, and the price is the Premier is 1439, or 78.89 to upgrade (73.47+7.5% fl tax 5.51). We did want to add Memory Maker, but I don't want to be over the amount of the upgrade, and we would get that service when we get the Premier anyway. So a bit complicated, but this should still be doable, correct?


Tax is 6.5%.
You can upgrade the 7-day PH to AP and it will include Memory Maker.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Robo said:


> Tax is 6.5%.
> You can upgrade the 7-day PH to AP and it will include Memory Maker.[/QUOTE... but I should also be able to also apply the price paid for the DL pass, correct? I want to keep the monthly payments on that portion. I did upgrade to Premier one year from the old Premium DL pass. I still kept the same monthly payments, just paid the difference at the time of upgrade.


----------



## Robo

jessiegirl1982 said:


> but I should also be able to also apply the price paid for the DL pass, correct? I want to keep the monthly payments on that portion. I did upgrade to Premier one year from the old Premium DL pass. I still kept the same monthly payments, just paid the difference at the time of upgrade.



The Premiere Pass (DL & WDW) is a special case, so it may very well be possible to use a new daily ticket combined with a DL AP to upgrade
to a Premiere Pass.
But, I'm not sure that they will let you keep making monthly payments on (what WAS) the DL AP after you upgrade to the Premiere.
That's a whole new concept for me.


----------



## pachelbel9

I've read in several posts here that you don't need to enter the park first before upgrading.  The last time I tried to bridge was Jan. 2015 using a UT ticket.  I tried to upgrade as soon as I arrived, and while I don't remember whether they said we couldn't or that they wouldn't give us the price I was expecting, I remember that we had to actually go in the gate at Epcot, then turn around and go back to the ticket window before we could bridge.

So, just to be clear - this was in fact the case at one point, but the reason it is no longer required is because of the Feb. change to the way tickets are done?  Just curious as to why people are saying it isn't needed now when I definitely know it was at one point.  Would be very happy to hear we can skip that step, but want to be sure why.

And, unrelated question - can I upgrade a UT ticket to a DVC AP pass at the International Gateway window?  I saw the entry in the FAQ about not being able to go to IG if you're buying the DPP.  Just want to make sure that's the only pass you can't do at IG.


----------



## debedo

We purchased AP's and received the certificates in the mail in Jan.   I have checked everywhere and are unable to locate these certificates.    What are my next steps?  I c
alled and of course they are closed but just wanted to make sure I can sleep tonite.....   Well off to tear apart my house, again.


----------



## AngiTN

pachelbel9 said:


> I've read in several posts here that you don't need to enter the park first before upgrading.  The last time I tried to bridge was Jan. 2015 using a UT ticket.  I tried to upgrade as soon as I arrived, and while I don't remember whether they said we couldn't or that they wouldn't give us the price I was expecting, I remember that we had to actually go in the gate at Epcot, then turn around and go back to the ticket window before we could bridge.
> 
> So, just to be clear - this was in fact the case at one point, but the reason it is no longer required is because of the Feb. change to the way tickets are done?  Just curious as to why people are saying it isn't needed now when I definitely know it was at one point.  Would be very happy to hear we can skip that step, but want to be sure why.
> 
> And, unrelated question - can I upgrade a UT ticket to a DVC AP pass at the International Gateway window?  I saw the entry in the FAQ about not being able to go to IG if you're buying the DPP.  Just want to make sure that's the only pass you can't do at IG.


It wasn't required when you did your bridging in 2015. The CM was incorrect. I bridged prior to that and did not have to enter the park first. A CM that works in ticketing has confirmed on many occasions that it has never been required. It doesn't hurt anything. The CM that tried to do yours before you entered did it wrong. Another CM that tried to do it could have just as easily done it right and not had you enter first. Sadly, one of the biggest holes in all of Disney CS seems to be ticketing CM and the training some get and the training some are lacking. The CM that posts here tries her best to get those she works with do to it correctly but she can't work with them all, unfortunately.


----------



## AngiTN

debedo said:


> We purchased AP's and received the certificates in the mail in Jan.   I have checked everywhere and are unable to locate these certificates.    What are my next steps?  I c
> alled and of course they are closed but just wanted to make sure I can sleep tonite.....   Well off to tear apart my house, again.


Did you purchase them through your MDE account? Do they show on there?


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Robo said:


> The Premiere Pass (DL & WDW) is a special case, so it may very well be possible to use a new daily ticket combined with a DL AP to upgrade
> to a Premiere Pass.
> But, I'm not sure that they will let you keep making monthly payments on (what WAS) the DL AP after you upgrade to the Premiere.
> That's a whole new concept for me.


Thanks a bunch for your help! I just reread my DL contract, and it does mention if I upgrade, I need to pay the difference upfront, but the payment plan would remain the same.


----------



## debedo

AngiTN said:


> Did you purchase them through your MDE account? Do they show on there?


Yes, they are listed there so hopefully that helps !


----------



## AngiTN

debedo said:


> Yes, they are listed there so hopefully that helps !


If they are listed it will be fine. Just take your ID to GS or a ticket counter and they can get your AP all set up


----------



## debedo

AngiTN said:


> If they are listed it will be fine. Just take your ID to GS or a ticket counter and they can get your AP all set up


Thanks so much for the help and taking the time to respond AngiTN!!  I appreciate it very much !


----------



## ah10is

Would the cheapest option to add 3 days of water park tickets to a Platinum annual pass be to upgrade it to a Platinum Plus Pass?   We got my mom an annual pass in December, 2016 - knowing she'd be going 2 more times in the next year.  Once with my brothers family and one with me in August.    Brothers family lives in Canada and has the Canadian deal park tickets with the water park feature on their park tickets and we are trying to find the cheapest option for mom.   This is where a seniors ticket option would be awesome as she'll only be able to do the lazy man river as the water parks!   Would the price difference be the price of New Platinum Plus Pass ($925.49includes tax) minus Platinum Pass in 2016 ($797.69) or do we use the cost of a current 2017 Platinum Pass ($829.64includes tax).     Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Robo

ah10is said:


> Would the cheapest option to add 3 days of water park tickets to a Platinum annual pass be to upgrade it to a Platinum Plus Pass?   We got my mom an annual pass in December, 2016 - knowing she'd be going 2 more times in the next year.  Once with my brothers family and one with me in August.    Brothers family lives in Canada and has the Canadian deal park tickets with the water park feature on their park tickets and we are trying to find the cheapest option for mom.   This is where a seniors ticket option would be awesome as she'll only be able to do the lazy man river as the water parks!   Would the price difference be the price of New Platinum Plus Pass ($925.49includes tax) minus Platinum Pass in 2016 ($797.69) or do we use the cost of a current 2017 Platinum Pass ($829.64includes tax).     Thanks so much for your help!



There is the cost of just buying a new *Water Parks Annual Pass* for $133.13 w/tax.


----------



## ah10is

Robo said:


> There is the cost of just buying a new *Water Parks Annual Pass* for $133.13 w/tax.


Thanks Robo. I hadn't even thought of the WP AP as an option.  Probably the best option as it will be good for a year instead of upgrading her Platinum AP and having it only good for 6 months.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I have tried to figure out my answer before asking but I cannot wrap my brain around the upgrade issues with hopping included.

My daughter and I will be in Orlando and squeezing in some wdw days. I bought 2 day hoppers from Disney before February 12th.

1. Can I add a day before we go down or must I do it there?
2. Does it have to be a hopper?(thinking yes, which is fine)
3.how does my poorly wired non-mathematic brain figure out the added cost for said day?


----------



## Robo

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I have tried to figure out my answer before asking but I cannot wrap my brain around the upgrade issues with hopping included.
> 
> My daughter and I will be in Orlando and squeezing in some wdw days. I bought 2 day hoppers from Disney before February 12th.
> 
> 1. Can I add a day before we go down or must I do it there?
> 2. Does it have to be a hopper?(thinking yes, which is fine)
> 3. cost for said day?



1. In general, stand-alone tickets (not part of a WDW Resort package) must be upgraded in-person at WDW.
2. If a day is added to a Hopper ticket it automatically IS a "hopper day."
3. I figure that it should cost $97.98 including tax. "About a hundred bucks."
BTW, for less than $16 more... you can add the Water Parks (and fun options) to the ticket.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Yesterday (April 9) I was able to upgrade to a Gold AP even though I had used the ticket on blackout dates.  The day of the upgrade was a blackout day as well.
Also, the ticket had already been upgraded from a 5 day ticket to a 5 day hopper.

I understand from your thread that this is the way it worked pre 2/11, just thought I'd confirm it still is working.

Thank you for all your help Robo, I would have been lost in the confusion of price changes without your thread.


----------



## Robo

Days In the Sun said:


> Yesterday (April 9) I was able to upgrade to a Gold AP even though I had used the ticket on blackout dates.  The day of the upgrade was a blackout day as well.
> Also, the ticket had already been upgraded from a 5 day ticket to a 5 day hopper.
> 
> I understand from your thread that this is the way it worked pre 2/11, just thought I'd confirm it still is working.



Thanks for the report.
Very valuable to have additional input!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Robo said:


> 1. In general, stand-alone tickets (not part of a WDW Resort package) must be upgraded in-person at WDW.
> 2. If a day is added to a Hopper ticket it automatically IS a "hopper day."
> 3. I figure that it should cost $97.98 including tax. "About a hundred bucks."
> BTW, for less than $16 more... you can add the Water Parks (and fun options) to the ticket.


Thanks for the info! I'm waffling on whether 100$ is worth it, we would only get a half a day. Waterprks is a good suggestion though, I'll have to look into if we can make that work with our schedule. Thanks again!!


----------



## alicat130

I upgraded to AP last week in the Liberty Square ticket office. I bought 7-day PH tickets at the old price and upgraded them. I can't figure out what numbers she used for the upgrade , but when I checked the passes, the expiration date was set as 2/13/18. My guess is that the CM did it based off the old ticket purchase date, but when I asked that, I didn't get that question answered. I had to go to guest relations and had to talk to another CM and then the supervisor to get it fixed. Just a heads up to check the expiration date.


----------



## jmmess

alicat130 said:


> I upgraded to AP last week in the Liberty Square ticket office. I bought 7-day PH tickets at the old price and upgraded them. I can't figure out what numbers she used for the upgrade , but when I checked the passes, the expiration date was set as 2/13/18. My guess is that the CM did it based off the old ticket purchase date, but when I asked that, I didn't get that question answered. I had to go to guest relations and had to talk to another CM and then the supervisor to get it fixed. Just a heads up to check the expiration date.


I've had this happen where the expiration date was set from when I bought the AP and not when I first used it. You can go to GR and have then adjust the end date as it should be. 

Do you know what you paid to upgrade your ticket?


----------



## alicat130

jmmess said:


> I've had this happen where the expiration date was set from when I bought the AP and not when I first used it. You can go to GR and have then adjust the end date as it should be.
> 
> Do you know what you paid to upgrade your ticket?



I bought tickets from a third party and upgraded them, not a AP voucher. We did get it fixed, as I mentioned, but it took a while and two CMs to get it fixed. We paid $418 per ticket to upgrade. Based on the current AP price, I think it should have been $458 per ticket.


----------



## AngiTN

alicat130 said:


> I upgraded to AP last week in the Liberty Square ticket office. I bought 7-day PH tickets at the old price and upgraded them. I can't figure out what numbers she used for the upgrade , but when I checked the passes, the expiration date was set as 2/13/18. My guess is that the CM did it based off the old ticket purchase date, but when I asked that, I didn't get that question answered. I had to go to guest relations and had to talk to another CM and then the supervisor to get it fixed. Just a heads up to check the expiration date.


Yeah, that is a common error done by some CM. It tends to not be discussed as much as pricing though, so it's a good reminder to watch that expiration date.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Robo said:


> Thanks for the report.
> Very valuable to have additional input!


Just to clarify, you came up with about a hundred total, correct? Not each? I don't know how you figured it, I keep coming up with nearly 150$ total?

Darn it, replied on the wrong response and can't figure out how to delete...DIS on the phone is harder to navigate.


----------



## Robo

alicat130 said:


> I bought 7-day PH tickets at the old price and upgraded them.



$467.54 7-day PH w/ tax (pre-Feb. 12 price)



alicat130 said:


> I bought tickets from a third party and upgraded them...



$925.49  Platinum PLUS AP w/tax (Current)



alicat130 said:


> We paid $418 per ticket to upgrade.
> Based on the current AP price, I think it should have been $458 per ticket.



Agreed. Difference price should have been $457.94.

$925.49  Platinum PLUS AP w/tax (Current)
-$467.54 7-day PH w/ tax (pre-Feb. 12 price)
=$457.94.


----------



## jmmess

alicat130 said:


> I bought tickets from a third party and upgraded them, not a AP voucher. We did get it fixed, as I mentioned, but it took a while and two CMs to get it fixed. We paid $418 per ticket to upgrade. Based on the current AP price, I think it should have been $458 per ticket.


If you just upgraded to an AP last week, your expiration date shouldn't be February?

$418/ticket seems like a lot - what AP did you upgrade to?

The 7D PH pre-2/12 should have been worth $467.54 (incl tax).


----------



## jmmess

Robo said:


> $467.54 7-day PH w/ tax (pre-Feb. 12 price)
> 
> 
> 
> $925.49  Platinum PLUS AP w/tax (Current)
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Difference price should have been $457.94.
> 
> $925.49  Platinum PLUS AP w/tax (Current)
> -$467.54 7-day PH w/ tax (pre-Feb. 12 price)
> =$457.94.


Ah, price difference makes more sense if a Platinum AP.


----------



## Robo

jmmess said:


> If you just upgraded to an AP last week, your expiration date shouldn't be February?



That was the entire point of that post.
The CM issuing the AP made an error on the date... 
which the poster had corrected later in the trip.

The DATE of an AP must be put in manually by the CM.
Errors like this happen far too often.


----------



## Robo

alicat130 said:


> I bought tickets from a third party and upgraded them, not a AP voucher. We did get it fixed, as I mentioned, but it took a while and two CMs to get it fixed. *We paid $418* per ticket to upgrade. Based on the current AP price, I think it should have been $458 per ticket.



Just to try this using the CURRENT gate prices plugged in 
(which is not standard procedure for upgrading pre- Feb. 12 tickets.)

$925.49 Platinum PLUS AP w/tax (Current)
-$516.53 Gate price of 7-day PH w/tax (Current)
=*$408.96*

So, if you did get a price of $418 to upgrade, I have no idea where the CM came up with that figure.


----------



## jmmess

Robo said:


> That was the entire point of that post.
> The CM issuing the AP made an error on the date...
> which the poster had corrected later in the trip.
> 
> The DATE of an AP must be put in manually by the CM.
> Errors like this happen far too often.


Understood - the OP mentioned "not an aP voucher", so in case something was misunderstood- just wanted to be clear


----------



## A Belle Among Beasts

Robo said:


> Just to try this using the CURRENT gate prices plugged in
> (which is not standard procedure for upgrading pre- Feb. 12 tickets.)
> 
> $925.49 Platinum PLUS AP w/tax (Current)
> -$516.53 Gate price of 7-day PH w/tax (Current)
> =*$408.96*
> 
> So, if you did get a price of $418 to upgrade, I have no idea where the CM came up with that figure.




Because I'm good at straw grasping and really hoping for a Disney miracle (while budgeting for reality lol) possibly the post 2/12 price was used and it was an adult and child ticket upgraded. Then the OP just divided the total upgrade cost?  That would account for the $10 difference as child tickets are $20 less than adult but APs are equal.


----------



## alicat130

Robo said:


> That was the entire point of that post.
> The CM issuing the AP made an error on the date...
> which the poster had corrected later in the trip.
> 
> The DATE of an AP must be put in manually by the CM.
> Errors like this happen far too often.



Yes, thank you. Sorry if that message was unclear.



Robo said:


> Just to try this using the CURRENT gate prices plugged in
> (which is not standard procedure for upgrading pre- Feb. 12 tickets.)
> 
> $925.49 Platinum PLUS AP w/tax (Current)
> -$516.53 Gate price of 7-day PH w/tax (Current)
> =*$408.96*
> 
> So, if you did get a price of $418 to upgrade, I have no idea where the CM came up with that figure.



We upgraded two adult tickets to platinum passes, total charge was $836.40, that I divided by 2 to get $418 each. Thought it was an odd number, but cheaper than I had budgeted, so I was happy.


----------



## kboo

We were last AP holders before the big changes, and when a kid's AP was still a little less. We are now planning 6 days in August and another 6 days in the parks in February 2018. 2 adults, 1 kid 3-10. 

1. can you get Tables in Wonderland with the Platinum AP? 
2. How much do you have to spend in order for TIW to be worth it? 
3. with 2 6-day trips, it makes sense for both adults to get an AP, right? 
4. How many days does a child 3-10 have to go for the balance to tip in favor of an AP for the kid too? (length of February trip is still up in the air). 

THANK YOU!


----------



## Robo

kboo said:


> We were last AP holders before the big changes, and when a kid's AP was still a little less. We are now planning 6 days in August and another 6 days in the parks in February 2018. 2 adults, 1 kid 3-10.
> 
> 1. can you get Tables in Wonderland with the Platinum AP?
> 2. How much do you have to spend in order for TIW to be worth it?
> 3. with 2 6-day trips, it makes sense for both adults to get an AP, right?
> 4. How many days does a child 3-10 have to go for the balance to tip in favor of an AP for the kid too? (length of February trip is still up in the air).
> 
> THANK YOU!



1. Yes. (You can purchase the card, and use it.)
2. It's a flat rate discount, so it takes a LOT of purchases to make it pay off.
3. Yes.
4. Since you are making two trips, the AP will easily beat buying two 6-day *Hoppers*.
Kids *Hopper* 6-day: $473.93 x2 = *$947.86*
Platinum AP: *$829.64*

But, buying two 6-day *BASE* tickets will be less than an AP.
Kids *Base* 6-day: $394.05 x2 = *$788.10*
Platinum AP: *$829.64*


----------



## AngiTN

Robo said:


> 1. Yes. (You can purchase the card, and use it.)
> 2. It's a flat rate discount, so it takes a LOT of purchases to make it pay off.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. Since you are making two trips, the AP will easily beat buying two 6-day Hoppers.
> Kids Hopper 6-day: $473.93 x2 = *$947.86*
> Platinum AP: *$829.64*


2. About $750  (but you have to consider that until Oct you get 20% off with just the AP, so it skews the numbers a bit)


----------



## disneyfreak71

I have a crazy question...(I think)

We bought a 4 day base ticket from the Disney Store in 2014. We are going this month and would like to add one day onto the tickets we currently have. How exactly should we do this to get the best value and does anyone know how the one day will cost? Is the difference of what we paid in 2014 (I think it was roughly $313 per ticket) and what the 5 day costs now?

Thank you!!!


----------



## Robo

disneyfreak71 said:


> I have a crazy question...(I think)
> 
> We bought a 4 day base ticket from the Disney Store in 2014. We are going this month and would like to add one day onto the tickets we currently have.
> 1. How exactly should we do this to get the best value and
> 2. does anyone know how the one day will cost?
> 3. Is the difference of what we paid in 2014 (I think it was roughly $313 per ticket) and what the 5 day costs now?



2. This is a tough question to answer for anyone.
3. Nope.

1. Adding "days" to a ticket minted/purchased prior to Feb. 12, 2017 from a third-party seller (Disney Store is a third-party seller) is unclear at this time.
I can tell you what a MAXIMUM cost to upgrade would be.

4-day MYW Base ticket pre-Feb. 12, 2017 price: $346.13
subtracted from the current gate price of a 5-day MYW Base ticket: $394.05.

$394.05
-346.13
=$47.92

So, expect to pay as MUCH as $47.92 for the one-day upgrade.

But, it is POSSIBLE that they will add a day for as little as $20.

(This info is still unclear as we have not had enough response from guests doing the upgrades to form a consensus opinion.)

Good luck.


----------



## disneyfreak71

Robo said:


> 2. This is a tough question to answer for anyone.
> 3. Nope.
> 
> 1. Adding "days" to a ticket minted/purchased prior to Feb. 12, 2017 from a third-party seller (Disney Store is a third-party seller) is unclear at this time.
> I can tell you what a MAXIMUM cost to upgrade would be.
> 
> 4-day MYW Base ticket pre-Feb. 12, 2017 price: $346.13
> subtracted from the current gate price of a 5-day MYW Base ticket: $394.05.
> 
> $394.05
> -346.13
> =$47.92
> 
> So, expect to pay as MUCH as $47.92 for the one-day upgrade.
> 
> But, it is POSSIBLE that they will add a day for as little as $20.
> 
> (This info is still unclear as we have not had enough response from guests doing the upgrades to form a consensus opinion.)
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you. I will let you know what happens after we do it.


----------



## ottawamom

I figured out a way to make upgrading 7 day base tickets (per Feb 12) to 7 day PH+ (current) more palatable. I had decided not to add the upgrade because it was just too much money (especially after I converted it to $Cdn) but I was going to add 1 water park day to our trip and pay for it OP.

7 day PH+ (current online)  $532.50
7 day base (pre Feb 12)    - 394.05
138.45​less water park (1day)      -   60.71  (I was going to pay for this OP anyway)
addition cost of upgrading    $77.74

or per day                         $11.10

When I break it down like this I can rationalize the cost to do the upgrade for 5 people ($692.25US or in my case $935Cdn)

Just thought I would post this here for others who may find this useful in justifying the extra cost. Robo you always said to take it back to a per ticket increase (mainly so that people could apply it to their own circumstance but it works here too)

edit to try and get my #'s to line up in a column


----------



## Robo

disneyfreak71 said:


> Thank you. I will let you know what happens after we do it.



Very good!

Also, I suggest that if you are quoted a higher price that you "mention very nicely" that you had heard that some
had only paid $20 for the upgrade. 
It never hurts to "ask nicely."


----------



## Robo

ottawamom said:


> I figured out a way to make upgrading 7 day base tickets (per Feb 12) to 7 day PH+ (current) more palatable. I had decided not to add the upgrade because it was just too much money (especially after I converted it to $Cdn) but I was going to add 1 water park day to our trip and pay for it OP.
> 
> 7 day PH+ (current online)  $532.50
> 7 day base (pre Feb 12)    - 394.05
> 138.45
> less water park (1day)      -   60.71  (I was going to pay for this OP anyway)
> addition cost of upgrading    $77.74
> 
> or per day                         $11.10
> 
> When I break it down like this I can rationalize the cost to do the upgrade for 5 people ($692.25US or in my case $935Cdn)
> 
> Just thought I would post this here for others who may find this useful in justifying the extra cost. Robo you always said to take it back to a per ticket increase (mainly so that people could apply it to their own circumstance but it works here too)



Very nice of you to post this.


----------



## cruiser21

I will be there in 3 weeks and I will let you know. I may or may not upgrade to park hoppers with water parks. I may or may not upgrade to annual passes. I haven't been in 5 years. In the last 5 years we've traveled all over Europe and North America. I have no idea how I'll feel about WDW anymore. If I inhale the pixie dust and get overcome with nostalgia anything can happen. I'm an impulsive person. Regardless I will go to a guest services or maybe two guest services if I'm really determined to upgrade and I'm not happy with the first answer. I will come back here and report what I find out.


----------



## WhitGB

If I were to purchase an AP voucher, to use in the fall will MDE recognize it so I can reserve FP at 60 days (we have an onsite room) or do I need to activate the AP?  I don't want my 365 days to start counting down until I use it.  

Thanks


----------



## AngiTN

WhitGB said:


> If I were to purchase an AP voucher, to use in the fall will MDE recognize it so I can reserve FP at 60 days (we have an onsite room) or do I need to activate the AP?  I don't want my 365 days to start counting down until I use it.
> 
> Thanks


When you buy it you use your MDE account. That automatically links it to your account and you can book FP, book rooms with AP discount, etc.


----------



## cruiser21

AngiTN said:


> When you buy it you use your MDE account. That automatically links it to your account and you can book FP, book rooms with AP discount, etc.


How are the AP discounts? When we had AP's 5 years ago they were plentiful. Now it seems like you have to go through a TA or third party and stack discounts to get a good rate.


----------



## AngiTN

cruiser21 said:


> How are the AP discounts? When we had AP's 5 years ago they were plentiful. Now it seems like you have to go through a TA or third party and stack discounts to get a good rate.


On avg about 5% more than a general public discount. More importantly, to us, there seem to be more rooms available with an AP discount than with the public discount. I frequently find rooms that are otherwise sold out at promo rates.

Before AP I would use Orbitz some but this is just easier to skip the hassle of linking to MDE etc.


----------



## hodad

Southwest Vacations 6-day for the price of 3-day tickets are back, if you purchase them in a package with flight and hotel, traveling by the end of September.


----------



## apone6

I purchased the 6 days water park and more tickets. Can I go to the water park in the morning and the theme parks in the afternoon?  Park hopping is considered among the 4 main theme parks and not the water parks?


----------



## Robo

apone6 said:


> I purchased the 6 days water park and more tickets.
> 1. Can I go to the water park in the morning and the theme parks in the afternoon?
> 2. Park hopping is considered among the 4 main theme parks and not the water parks?


1. Yes.
2. Correct.


----------



## jeremy1002

I very recently bought an AP, had it activated, but have not yet used it to enter a park.  I was very surprised that in this activated but as yet unused state it could still be reassigned to another person in MDE!  Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Robo

jeremy1002 said:


> I very recently bought an AP, had it activated, but have not yet used it to enter a park.  I was very surprised that in this activated but as yet unused state it could still be reassigned to another person in MDE!  Anyone have experience with this?


Why did you activate the AP and not use it?


----------



## AngiTN

Robo said:


> Why did you activate the AP and not use it?


Your great mind, and my lesser one, are thinking alike.
I can't think of one good reason to activate an AP prior to using it. All it does is us up days on the AP


----------



## jeremy1002

AngiTN said:


> Your great mind, and my lesser one, are thinking alike.
> I can't think of one good reason to activate an AP prior to using it. All it does is us up days on the AP


One good reason is to take advantage of being there with a Florida resident grandparent to buy a gold pass for her out of state grandkid.


----------



## AngiTN

jeremy1002 said:


> One good reason is to take advantage of being there with a Florida resident grandparent to buy a gold pass for her out of state grandkid.


But why do even that in advance? Why not do it when the out of state Grandchild arrives? Why waste the dates of the AP before the child can use it?


----------



## jeremy1002

AngiTN said:


> But why do even that in advance? Why not do it when the out of state Grandchild arrives? Why waste the dates of the AP before the child can use it?


Theoretically, the FL Grandparent might not be there during the planned trips to provide residency standing.


----------



## AngiTN

Ah, ok. I'm fairly certain that in your exact set of circumstances there have been few, if any, others try to reassign an AP.
Not many are going to activate and then not use an AP because it uses up time you pay for
And those few who do probably have never tried to reassign it.
Probably a glitch in they way MDE works and since so few, to none, would ever do this there has been no need to try and fix it


----------



## cruiser21

Since my tickets are linked to my Magic Bands do I need to take my undercover tourist tickets. I'll probably take them just in case. If you upgrade to Annual passes or if I decide to buy water park annual passes are those linked to the Magic bands?


----------



## siskaren

cruiser21 said:


> Since my tickets are linked to my Magic Bands do I need to take my undercover tourist tickets. I'll probably take them just in case. If you upgrade to Annual passes or if I decide to buy water park annual passes are those linked to the Magic bands?



Magic Bands are a link to everything in your MDE account.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

I've got a question or two about APs.  We are taking a trip this year Nov. 1-12 and I'm thinking about purchasing APs instead of regular tickets but I've never had an AP.  So here are the questions:

(1) Are AP holders offered the same resort discounts?  So if Disney offers 25% off deluxe resorts in November if you purchase a package would AP holders qualify?
(2) Are AP holders eligible for free dining?
(3) If I purchase an AP now, I don't want to activate it until right before out November trip.  Does the AP need to be active in order to qualify for the room/dining offers I ask about in questions 1 and 2?
(4) Setting aside the discount issue, if I purchase APs now can I activate them in late October for the November trip?  If I purchase APs I'd hope to use them again next year before they expire so the later I can activate for this trip the better.
(5) Any reason not to purchase APs instead of regular tickets (other than they might not be good value if we can't make a second trip before they expire)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## marinejjh

If I get a 7 day ticket, do we still have to get separate MK tickets, or can we go to MK with those tickets?


----------



## Robo

marinejjh said:


> If I get a 7 day ticket,
> 1.  do we still have to get separate MK tickets, or
> 2. can we go to MK with those tickets?



1. No.
2. Yes.

The "MK ticket" is only purchased if you are going to visit WDW for one single day, and only visit MK on that single day.


----------



## Robo

AngiTN said:


> Ah, ok. I'm fairly certain that in your exact set of circumstances there have been few, if any, others try to reassign an AP.
> Not many are going to activate and then not use an AP because it uses up time you pay for
> And those few who do probably have never tried to reassign it.
> Probably a glitch in they way MDE works and since so few, to none, would ever do this there has been no need to try and fix it



And, logically, there's no reason to _disallow_ the transfer of an activated but never-used AP.

Similar to allowing the transfer of any new ticket
(which, by a loose definition is an "active, ready for use at the gate" ticket) until it IS finally used by a guest for park entry.

The situation with an activated AP is that, if the guest is 18 years or older, that guest's
legal name is linked to that AP and, if ever there was a question at the gate (or loss of the AP)
the guest would need to show a legal photo ID to resolve the issue or replace the ticket.
If the name was incorrect, there would be a problem.


----------



## AngiTN

GeorgiaHoo said:


> I've got a question or two about APs.  We are taking a trip this year Nov. 1-12 and I'm thinking about purchasing APs instead of regular tickets but I've never had an AP.  So here are the questions:
> 
> (1) Are AP holders offered the same resort discounts?  So if Disney offers 25% off deluxe resorts in November if you purchase a package would AP holders qualify?
> (2) Are AP holders eligible for free dining?
> (3) If I purchase an AP now, I don't want to activate it until right before out November trip.  Does the AP need to be active in order to qualify for the room/dining offers I ask about in questions 1 and 2?
> (4) Setting aside the discount issue, if I purchase APs now can I activate them in late October for the November trip?  If I purchase APs I'd hope to use them again next year before they expire so the later I can activate for this trip the better.
> (5) Any reason not to purchase APs instead of regular tickets (other than they might not be good value if we can't make a second trip before they expire)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


1. Even better discounts are offered to AP holders. And in the same way as GP discounts, not all rooms are included but we have found that we have no problems finding rooms. Plus you get merchandise and dining discounts. And can purchase a Tables in Wonderland dining discount card
2. Yes but a ticket purchase is required for free dining, that doesn't go away
3. No
4. Yes
5. No, if you go avg of 10+ days, with hoppers (more days without hoppers) an AP is cheaper


----------



## beesly

Robo said:


> *An AP can be "renewed"* (including any upgrades or downgrades) within 60 days BEFORE and up to 30 days AFTER AP expiration.
> There is a renewal price discount and the original AP's Anniversary calendar date will not change.
> *NOTE:* As a special promotion, Guests with an AP renewal date of *Sept 30, 2017,* or earlier. who renew an AP by Sept 30, 2017 will automatically get an extra month (total of 13 months) of use on the renewed AP.



I'm looking for some reassurance regarding the quoted information above. I've been bombarded with mail and e-mail from WDW now that my pass is going to expire at the end of this month. I was planning to renew on-site when I arrive for an AP Pandora preview next month (less than 30 days after my expiration date). Every message I've received states that the price discount and the 13th month are given "when you renew your pass *before it expires*." The website FAQ does still state, "Annual Passes can be renewed up to 60 days before and 30 days after expiration." Are the renewal benefits still offered during the 30-day period after AP expiration? I would think so (it wouldn't make sense for many people to renew in that 30-day window without the discount - I'd just wait until I got there for the next visit to buy a new pass), but want to be sure.


----------



## Robo

beesly said:


> I'm looking for some reassurance regarding the quoted information above. I've been bombarded with mail and e-mail from WDW now that my pass is going to expire at the end of this month. I was planning to renew on-site when I arrive for an AP Pandora preview next month (less than 30 days after my expiration date). Every message I've received states that the price discount and the 13th month are given "when you renew your pass *before it expires*." The website FAQ does still state, "Annual Passes can be renewed up to 60 days before and 30 days after expiration." Are the renewal benefits still offered during the 30-day period after AP expiration? I would think so (it wouldn't make sense for many people to renew in that 30-day window without the discount - I'd just wait until I got there for the next visit to buy a new pass), but want to be sure.



Sorry, but I have no specific information regarding the 30-days-after-expiration renewal and the "13-month AP deal."
If I were to GUESS, I'd say that the normal renewal rules would not be altered just for this "13-month AP deal."
(Disney would neither make or lose any money if a guest were to renew on, before, or after the anniversary date.)
But, since there is no overt financial downside to renewing before the AP anniversary date...
you could simply do so, and not worry about it.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

AngiTN said:


> 1. Even better discounts are offered to AP holders. And in the same way as GP discounts, not all rooms are included but we have found that we have no problems finding rooms. Plus you get merchandise and dining discounts. And can purchase a Tables in Wonderland dining discount card
> 2. Yes but a ticket purchase is required for free dining, that doesn't go away
> 3. No
> 4. Yes
> 5. No, if you go avg of 10+ days, with hoppers (more days without hoppers) an AP is cheaper


For number 2, do you mean I'd have to purchase park tickets in addition to an annual pass?  Thanks


----------



## AngiTN

GeorgiaHoo said:


> For number 2, do you mean I'd have to purchase park tickets in addition to an annual pass?  Thanks


Yes, exactly. You have to purchase tickets to get free dining. You can save the tickets and apply their cost towards your AP renewal, or to use on a future trip but you must buy them. No free dining without a ticket purchase


----------



## beesly

Robo said:


> Sorry, but I have no specific information regarding the 30-days-after-expiration renewal and the "13-month AP deal."
> If I were to GUESS, I'd say that the normal renewal rules would not be altered just for this "13-month AP deal."
> (Disney would neither make or lose any money if a guest were to renew on, before, or after the anniversary date.)
> But, since there is no overt financial downside to renewing before the AP anniversary date...
> you could simply do so, and not worry about it.



Thanks, Robo! Do you know if the price discount is still offered in the 30-day period after expiration?

The reason I was going to wait was to purchase discounted tickets and upgrade/renew on-site. With the unknown, though, I might just go ahead and upgrade before expiration.


----------



## Robo

beesly said:


> Thanks, Robo! Do you know if the price discount is still offered in the 30-day period after expiration?



The renewal discount price is offered from 60 days before... until 30 days after... your current AP anniversary date.


----------



## jeremy1002

Robo said:


> And, logically, there's no reason to _disallow_ the transfer of an activated but never-used AP.
> 
> Similar to allowing the transfer of any new ticket
> (which, by a loose definition is an "active, ready for use at the gate" ticket) until it IS finally used by a guest for park entry.
> 
> The situation with an activated AP is that, if the guest is 18 years or older, that guest's
> legal name is linked to that AP and, if ever there was a question at the gate (or loss of the AP)
> the guest would need to show a legal photo ID to resolve the issue or replace the ticket.
> If the name was incorrect, there would be a problem.


You know more way more about ticketing than I do but I do think there's a logical reason to disallow it but im glad they don't.


----------



## FrancoFun

Forgive me my lack of understanding, but there is *no way* to add a day to existing tickets showing in my MDE without using the first day of those tickets, correct?

I am feeling frustrated because we were thinking of adding on a day to our tickets in order to do an evening at MK on our arrival day, but if that means not being able to book FP for one of our trip days in advance, I don't know if it would actually be an advantage.


----------



## Robo

FrancoFun said:


> Forgive me my lack of understanding,
> 
> 1. but there is *no way* to add a day to existing tickets showing in my MDE without using the first day of those tickets, correct?
> I am feeling frustrated because we were thinking of adding on a day to our tickets in order to do an evening at MK on our arrival day, but
> 2. if that means not being able to book FP for one of our trip days in advance...



1. That is an incorrect statement.
You CAN add days to a ticket (up to 10 theme park days, total) without first using any of the original ticket.
HOWEVER, upgrading stand-alone tickets (not booked as part of a WDW resort room package) is not possible except by doing so in-person at WDW.
2. That won't happen. If you ADD a day when you arrive, your original FP+ reservations
will remain intact.[/QUOTE]


----------



## FrancoFun

Robo said:


> 1. That is an incorrect statement.
> You CAN add days to a ticket (up to 10 theme park days, total) without using any of the original ticket.
> HOWEVER, upgrading stand-alone tickets (not booked as part of a WDW resort room package) is not possible except by doing so in-person at WDW.
> 2. That's what it does mean.
> 3. Depending on when you are traveling, it may not be imperative to _pre-book_
> FP+ for EVERY day of your trip at all parks.



We have an on-site trip planned for July. We have stand-alone tickets, as the Canadian tickets were less expensive than booking a package. We currently have 5-day, 1 park per day tickets and would like to have 6 days. I don't know if that 6th day (it would be a MK evening on our first day, so say 5:30pm to about 10pm) is better if it means not booking fast passes for one of our days later in the week (1 day HS, 1 day AK, 1 day MK, 2 days Epcot).


----------



## Robo

FrancoFun said:


> We have an on-site trip planned for July. We have stand-alone tickets, as the Canadian tickets were less expensive than booking a package. We currently have 5-day, 1 park per day tickets and would like to have 6 days.* I don't know if that 6th day (it would be a MK evening on our first day, so say 5:30pm to about 10pm) is better if it means not booking fast passes for one of our days later in the week *(1 day HS, 1 day AK, 1 day MK, 2 days Epcot).



It's not as bad as it seems.
I offered the wrong statement earlier. (Which I have now corrected.)

If you upgrade your ticket when you arrive at WDW,
You WON'T lose your advance FP+ on the original days.


----------



## FrancoFun

Robo said:


> It's not as bad as it seems.
> I offered the wrong statement earlier.
> 
> If you upgrade your ticket when you arrive at WDW.
> You WON'T lose your advance FP+ on the original days.



Correct. But I wouldn't be able to book FP+ for that first half-day. I am by no means a WDW maven, having only visited once before. Would there be any good riding to be had without very long standby waits between 5:30pm and 10pm on a July evening? There lies my struggle.

Thanks for confirming that there is no way to upgrade the tickets before we arrive.


----------



## Robo

FrancoFun said:


> Correct.
> 1. But I wouldn't be able to book FP+ for that first half-day. I am by no means a WDW maven, having only visited once before.
> 2. Would there be any good riding to be had without very long standby waits between 5:30pm and 10pm on a July evening?



1. Yup.
2. WHEN in July? On many nights (not near our *July 4th *celebrations) you will be able to ride attractions without too much delay,
and even make same-day FP+ for many of them, even with such a late start.


----------



## FrancoFun

Robo said:


> 1. Yup.
> 2. WHEN in July? On many nights (not near our *July 4th *celebrations) you will be able to ride attractions without too much delay,
> and even make same-day FP+ for many of them, even with such a late start.



The evening in question would be Sunday, July 16th.


----------



## Robo

FrancoFun said:


> The evening in question would be Sunday, July 16th.



You should be in good shape for not pre-booking FP+.
You likely won't be able to get a 7DMT FP (you should try to get one, multiple times) 
but otherwise, you should have a very nice time experiencing many of the MK attractions
and fireworks.


----------



## BillFromCT

Robo said:


> Congratulations! That's a great price
> 
> HOW and WHEN did you buy the original ticket?
> 
> Was it part of a resort package with room and tickets?
> Or did you just buy the ticket as a stand-alone purchase?



Just got back from my trip, so I have time to reply.  I purchased a package (Room/Tickets/Dining) last September through a non-discount travel agent (we had a travel agency gift certificate).  The ticket part of the package ( 7 day MYW Park Hopper WP&M) cost $495.23.  The upgrade was to the Platinum Plus AP ($925.49).  I ended up paying $371.69 to upgrade.  That meant they gave be a ticket value of $553.80, which seems to be the current on-site gate price for the 7 Day Park Hopper Plus Option.  I didn't question or offer any suggestions, since it was $20 lower than anything I had written down ahead of time.  He came up with the price all on his own.  My sister then tried to get her family's tickets upgraded the next day at the International Gateway.  That CM came up with a $360 something valuation for her tickets.  No idea where he came up with that.  She said thank you and moved on.  She then tried again inside Hollywood Studios a couple of days later.  Same odd ticket valuation and a comment about how there was a note that she had tried it previously.  Third time was the charm back at the International Gateway later that day.  The very helpful CM upgraded all of their tickets to Platinum Plus APs for the same $371.69 that I had gotten.  She said they are supposed to use the current gate price when upgrading.  So, two CMs used a below purchase price value as an upgrade price, while two others used a current gate price.


----------



## ottawamom

FrancoFun said:


> We have an on-site trip planned for July. We have stand-alone tickets, as the Canadian tickets were less expensive than booking a package. We currently have 5-day, 1 park per day tickets and would like to have 6 days. I don't know if that 6th day (it would be a MK evening on our first day, so say 5:30pm to about 10pm) is better if it means not booking fast passes for one of our days later in the week (1 day HS, 1 day AK, 1 day MK, 2 days Epcot).



The other aspect you may want to consider is the amount it will cost you to add one extra day onto those Canadian discounted tickets. The promotion ends May 20 and if they assign you the value you paid for the tickets when you do the upgrade you could be looking at big $$$ to add one day. I'm not certain anyone knows how Disney will handle this upgrade until the promotion is over and someone has tried it.


----------



## FrancoFun

ottawamom said:


> The other aspect you may want to consider is the amount it will cost you to add one extra day onto those Canadian discounted tickets. The promotion ends May 20 and if they assign you the value you paid for the tickets when you do the upgrade you could be looking at big $$$ to add one day. I'm not certain anyone knows how Disney will handle this upgrade until the promotion is over and someone has tried it.



True. Right now, due to the fact that we wouldn't be able to book FP+ for one of the days ahead of time if we do add on, we are leaning toward not doing so, knowing that we may not get to everything in MK on our one day.


----------



## escapeartist

I am sorry if this has been asked and answered by a pp. I have room and dining package for 4 people. (ticketless) I have 4 6 day myw base tickets I bought in 2016 from Southwest Airlines for $309 each. I would like to add Hopper option when we arrive. A six day hopper on Disney web site is now $500! Would I have to pay the difference from what I paid for these base tix to  what 6d hopper is now, which is $191 a ticket, just to add hopper?  Yikes! Say it aint so...


----------



## Robo

escapeartist said:


> I am sorry if this has been asked and answered by a pp. I have room and dining package for 4 people. (ticketless) I have 4 6 day myw base tickets I bought in 2016 from Southwest Airlines for $309 each. I would like to add Hopper option when we arrive. A six day hopper on Disney web site is now $500! Would I have to pay the difference from what I paid for these base tix to  what 6d hopper is now, which is $191 a ticket, just to add hopper?  Yikes! Say it aint so...


This can be more complex than can easily be discussed.
You will not owe the difference from what you PAID for the tickets, for sure.
Figure that a older 6-day MYW base will be the worth $378.08 in the transaction.


----------



## MouseBucks6

I haven't seen this anywhere in the discussion, though I'm sure it's somewhere in the 53 previous pages. Any idea what it will cost to upgrade the pre-Feb 12 7 day park hoppers to add the water parks option?


----------



## Robo

MouseBucks6 said:


> I haven't seen this anywhere in the discussion, though I'm sure it's somewhere in the 53 previous pages. Any idea what it will cost to upgrade the pre-Feb 12 7 day park hoppers to add the water parks option?



 $532.50 (7-day PH w/PH+, Current Ticket w/WPF&M options)
-467.64 (7-day PH, pre- Feb. 12, 2017)
=64.86 (Cost to upgrade.)

However...
It is POSSIBLE that you MIGHT be able to find a CM who is willing to do the upgrade
for $15.98 per ticket, which is the CURRENT difference to add the PH+ to just a PH.


----------



## MouseBucks6

Robo said:


> $532.50 (7-day PH w/PH+, Current Ticket w/WPF&M options)
> -467.64 (7-day PH, pre- Feb. 12, 2017)
> =64.86 (Cost to upgrade.)
> 
> However...
> It is POSSIBLE that you MIGHT be able to find a CM who is willing to do the upgrade
> for $15.98 per ticket, which is the CURRENT difference to add the PH+ to just a PH.


Thanks Robo, I was hoping that wasn't going to be your answer, but I'm not too surprised. It's pretty much the price of a single day admission to the water parks if we don't get lucky.


----------



## wagnes

hodad said:


> Southwest Vacations 6-day for the price of 3-day tickets are back, if you purchase them in a package with flight and hotel, traveling by the end of September.


great deal!


----------



## Christinecinti

Hey!  Question about tickets.  (Sry if it's already been asked)...  we're looking at planning a vacation this Fall (hopefully when free dining becomes available if possible.)  If we book a ticket for 3, what happens if one person is not able to attend?  My daughter may bring a family friend this year, but I know how teens can be and I don't want to get stuck with a ticket cost if it "falls through" after the cancellation window.  (long story- she had a friend that backed out of going on a vaca last summer ONE DAY before we were leaving.... I felt so bad for her.  Financially wise it didn't involve tickets at a place like Disney thank goodness, but it has me being cautious now.) 

I know there are new expiration requirements, that you have to use the ticket by Dec of the following year.  So my questions are: 

1- if the worse should happen and she backed out after the deadline for changing my reservation, would we be able to use the ticket by Dec of 2018 then? 2- Or if we didn't end up using it, could trade it in on a future ticket even if it's after 2018, (as long as it's unused of course), but pay the upcharge to whatever current price would be minus what we paid?  
3- what would happen to the free dining promotion part of the ticket?  (I'm sure that would NOT stay with the ticket since that promotion is linked to specific dates, but would we be able to use the free dining meals when we were there at least?  It would be quick service so we could use some of them for "fill in" meals- or convert to 'bring home' snack options at the very least.)

 Sry if this is clear as mud, I looked everywhere on line and couldn't see any info


----------



## deidre74

Hi There...I have aquestion that I didn't see the answer to in this post (if it is and I missed it, I apologize for asking again) ~ I had a 2 day park hopper ticket sitting in MDE that has never been used which I just reassigned to my Uncle who will be down there with us in May. My question is: do I have hunt around my house to find the original "hard" ticket that came in the mail last year or once we are there, can we go the guest services to get him a ticket to enter the parks with? 
I've never done this before so don't know what the next step would be after I reassigned the ticket (Which I know I did correct as I got confirmation of the change)

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Robo

deidre74 said:


> Hi There...I have aquestion that I didn't see the answer to in this post (if it is and I missed it, I apologize for asking again) ~ I had a 2 day park hopper ticket sitting in MDE that has never been used which I just reassigned to my Uncle who will be down there with us in May. My question is:
> 
> 1. do I have hunt around my house to find the original "hard" ticket that came in the mail last year or
> 2. once we are there, can we go the guest services to get him a ticket to enter the parks with?
> 3. I've never done this before so don't know what the next step would be after I reassigned the ticket (Which I know I did correct as I got confirmation of the change)
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help.



1. Nope.
2. Yes. Or, go to any ticket booth.
3. If he is getting (or already has) a MagicBand, even stopping by to get a hard ticket is unnecessary.


----------



## deidre74

Robo said:


> 1. Nope.



So then we can just go to guest services to get him a hard ticket?


----------



## Robo

deidre74 said:


> So then we can just go to guest services to get him a hard ticket?


See my post above.


----------



## deidre74

Robo said:


> See my post above.



Sorry about that..the only post I originally saw was the Nope..not the other one where you answered in 3 parts. He doesn't have, nor is he getting a magic band so we will need to get him a hard ticket.

Once last question: If a miracle occurs and I find the original hard ticket that I was sent, can I just give him that or do we need a new one since I reassigned the ticket from me to him?


----------



## erionm

deidre74 said:


> Once last question: If a miracle occurs and I find the original hard ticket that I was sent, can I just give him that or do we need a new one since I reassigned the ticket from me to him?


He will need a new card.

The old admission card is still assigned to you (under MagicBands & Cards).


----------



## deidre74

erionm said:


> He will need a new card.
> 
> The old admission card is still assigned to you (under MagicBands & Cards).



Thank you so much. As you can tell this is one thing I have never done in all the years I have been going to Disney . What will he need when we get a new admission ticket. I am assuming he needs something with his name on it to show the names match ~ do I need to have something as well/do I need to even be there when he goes for the new card?


----------



## Robo

deidre74 said:


> Thank you so much. As you can tell this is one thing I have never done in all the years I have been going to Disney . What will he need when we get a new admission ticket. I am assuming he needs something with his name on it to show the names match ~ do I need to have something as well/do I need to even be there when he goes for the new card?


All  adult guests should carry a legal photo ID at all times at WDW.


----------



## deidre74

Robo said:


> All  adult guests should carry a legal photo ID at all times at WDW.



I am aware of that, thank you. I will call Disney directly to get a complete answer to my question. Sorry for being an annoyance with my questions.


----------



## Robo

deidre74 said:


> I am aware of that, thank you. I will call Disney directly to get a complete answer to my question. Sorry for being an annoyance with my questions.



I recommend that you do not call Disney for these kind of things.
The answer you get will likely be incomplete, at best, incorrect, at worst..

Are there some questions that you still have about this that have not been answered here?


----------



## deidre74

Robo said:


> I recommend that you do not call Disney for these kind of things.
> The answer you get will likely be incomplete, at best, incorrect, at worst..
> 
> Are there some questions that you still have about this that have not been answered here?



This was my last post:

Thank you so much. As you can tell this is one thing I have never done in all the years I have been going to Disney . What will he need when we get a new admission ticket. I am assuming he needs something with his name on it to show the names match ~ do I need to have something as well/do I need to even be there when he goes for the new card?

Your reply was all:
All adult guests should carry a legal photo ID at all times at WDW.

I guess your answer would apply for my question of I assume he needs something with his name on it. Not sure how it answers if I need to have or do something or even be there when he goes for the new card. 

These may seem like dumb/stupid questions but as I stated in the post this is the one thing that I have never done in all my years of going to Disney. I want to be able to have whoever needs to be at guest services there and with exactly what they need in order to get us in and out of line quickly and not hold us or anyone else up. 

Your response of every adult should carry a legal photo ID made me remember why I don't ask questions on this site. A lot of times you are made to feel like an idiot. 

Your response below makes me laugh, as you too gave an incomplete response.

I recommend that you do not call Disney for these kind of things.
The answer you get will likely be incomplete, at best, incorrect, at worst..

Are there some questions that you still have about this that have not been answered here?


----------



## Robo

Once a ticket has been transferred to someone else in MDE, that person can claim it with an ID.


----------



## emsstacey

I am going to be purchasing Disney Youth tickets for Beta convention.  If I choose to add a day at the park, does anyone know the cost?  Is it the difference between full-price and what I paid or would it be the same difference from what I paid and what I would have paid if I added the third day?

I am looking at either buying a 3 day single park (@$247) or a 2 day park hopper ($227) and possibly upgrading a third day if we want.  Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

hello, I have a question please. I am up for renewal, received renewal in mail the other day. I would like to add a pass, is this possible or will it have to be a separate transaction? Thanks!


----------



## tinydancer312

I read the posts in the beginning, but I'm still a bit unclear on the cost.

I purchased a 5 day PH from UT PRIOR to the price increase. My trip is in November, and im considering going to a park on arrival day, but that wasn't the original plan. My qustions:

1. If I add a day to the park hoppers prior to using them, is that okay or do I need to use them first and then stop on our way out? 
2. Is it the cost difference between the two tix prior to the increase, so I'm paying for a 5 to a 6 day pre-Feb which is about $20 or is it going to be $60?

TIA!


----------



## A Belle Among Beasts

Christinecinti said:


> Hey!  Question about tickets.  (Sry if it's already been asked)...  we're looking at planning a vacation this Fall (hopefully when free dining becomes available if possible.)  If we book a ticket for 3, what happens if one person is not able to attend?  My daughter may bring a family friend this year, but I know how teens can be and I don't want to get stuck with a ticket cost if it "falls through" after the cancellation window.  (long story- she had a friend that backed out of going on a vaca last summer ONE DAY before we were leaving.... I felt so bad for her.  Financially wise it didn't involve tickets at a place like Disney thank goodness, but it has me being cautious now.)
> 
> I know there are new expiration requirements, that you have to use the ticket by Dec of the following year.  So my questions are:
> 
> 1- if the worse should happen and she backed out after the deadline for changing my reservation, would we be able to use the ticket by Dec of 2018 then? 2- Or if we didn't end up using it, could trade it in on a future ticket even if it's after 2018, (as long as it's unused of course), but pay the upcharge to whatever current price would be minus what we paid?
> 3- what would happen to the free dining promotion part of the ticket?  (I'm sure that would NOT stay with the ticket since that promotion is linked to specific dates, but would we be able to use the free dining meals when we were there at least?  It would be quick service so we could use some of them for "fill in" meals- or convert to 'bring home' snack options at the very least.)
> 
> Sry if this is clear as mud, I looked everywhere on line and couldn't see any info



If she backs out after the cancellation window, you'll just be charged $50 to remove her from the reservation. Sometimes you'll get a cast member who wants to sprinkle pixie dust and they will waive that. If it's the day prior to arrival, that may not be possible, I've never dealt with that. 

But even if she bails and you don't remove her from the reservation, the ticket will be transferable. If not used prior to expiration it will hold its value toward a new ticket. Her meal entitlements will remain in your pool to be used however you like.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Hoping someone can she'd some insight...

Arrived today with a 6 day hopper purchased with a room only package. Since I purchased the package, I've learned I'm coming back in November with my daughter's dance group, so I decided to upgrade to AP.

My understanding was that I should upgrade the first day so that benefits would kick in, but the CM at the ticket booth said absolutely not, I can only do it on my last day or "you could lose everything!". I tried to clarify if that meant my fastpasses? She said EVERYTHING! I was confused at this point, and asked, "what do you mean, everything? They're going to ask me to leave the hotel?"  I was kind of joking...She said  "possibly". At that point, I wanted to talk to a supervisor,  she then said that she's let me do it and supervisor said it was okay but that I'd probably  (you guessed it) lose everything! At that point,  I was afraid to do anything since my sisters have the same package and I didn't want to mess anything up. 

So is the problem one person on a package trying to upgrade? Any insight appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Robo

TheFloatingBear said:


> Hoping someone can she'd some insight...
> 
> Arrived today with a 6 day hopper purchased with a room only package. Since I purchased the package, I've learned I'm coming back in November with my daughter's dance group, so I decided to upgrade to AP.
> 
> My understanding was that I should upgrade the first day so that benefits would kick in, but the CM at the ticket booth said absolutely not, I can only do it on my last day or "you could lose everything!". I tried to clarify if that meant my fastpasses? She said EVERYTHING! I was confused at this point, and asked, "what do you mean, everything? They're going to ask me to leave the hotel?"  I was kind of joking...She said  "possibly". At that point, I wanted to talk to a supervisor,  she then said that she's let me do it and supervisor said it was okay but that I'd probably  (you guessed it) lose everything! At that point,  I was afraid to do anything since my sisters have the same package and I didn't want to mess anything up.
> 
> So is the problem one person on a package trying to upgrade? Any insight appreciated! Thanks!


The CMs were absolutely BATTY!
 No truth that you would lose ANYTHING.

Go elsewhere and upgrade


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Robo said:


> The CMs were absolutely BATTY!
> No truth that you would lose ANYTHING.
> 
> Go elsewhere and upgrade



Ok, good to know. My coping skills were compromised by both a lack of coffee and a desire to get into the park for 7am EMH, so I didn't really want to invest any more time at that point!  I will give it another try tomorrow - thanks for the response!


----------



## Robo

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> hello, I have a question please. I am up for renewal, received renewal in mail the other day. I would like to add a pass, is this possible or will it have to be a separate transaction? Thanks!



My suggestion is...
To be SAFER, I would purchase the new AP (it will be an AP "certificate" if purchased on-line, or over the phone) as a separate transaction.
That way, the new AP will not accidentally have the old anniversary date of your current AP renewal.
It will then have a new, later anniversary date. The date that you finally activate it at WDW.


----------



## Robo

tinydancer312 said:


> I read the posts in the beginning, but I'm still a bit unclear on the cost.
> 
> I purchased a 5 day PH from UT PRIOR to the price increase. My trip is in November, and im considering going to a park on arrival day, but that wasn't the original plan. My qustions:
> 
> 1a. If I add a day to the park hoppers prior to using them, is that okay
> 1b. or do I need to use them first and then stop on our way out?
> 2a. Is it the cost difference between the two tix prior to the increase, so I'm paying for a 5 to a 6 day pre-Feb
> 2b.  which is about $20
> 2c. or is it going to be $60?
> 
> TIA!



1a. Yes.
1b. Nope.
2a. No.
2b. The price may or may not be $20-ish, but it is not related to the situation you described in 2a.
2c. It is still unclear about the cost of "adding a day." (I hope it is $20-ish.)
It never hurts to "ask nicely" for a better price, it the upgrade cost seems too high.
Please report back and let us know what happens.


----------



## Robo

emsstacey said:


> I am going to be purchasing Disney Youth tickets for Beta convention.  If I choose to add a day at the park, does anyone know the cost?  Is it the difference between full-price and what I paid or would it be the same difference from what I paid and what I would have paid if I added the third day?



Do these tickets have an expiration date or "use by" date.


----------



## emsstacey

I think I found the answer. These are Disney Youh tickets and I don't think ink they are upgradable. We don't have them in our hands yet, was trying to decide prior to purchasing. 

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyMomx7

I apologize if this has already been asked and answered 

We have a bounce back MYW free dining package booked with 8 day hoppers and Waterpark August 11-18. We will be driving down and will arrive the afternoon of August 10. Would we be able to use the MYW tickets before the package begins?  Would we be able to go into the parks in August 10 with the magic and?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

DisneyMomx7 said:


> We have a bounce back MYW free dining package booked with 8 day hoppers and Waterpark August 11-18. We will be driving down and will arrive the afternoon of August 10.
> 
> 1. Would we be able to use the MYW tickets before the package begins?
> 2. Would we be able to go into the parks in August 10 with the magic (B)and?
> 
> Thanks!



1. Yes.
2. Yes. Your MBs will work for park entry and FP+ as soon as you activate your tickets.
Simply go to any Guest Relations with your package info and the CM can activate
your tickets up to 10 days before check-in date.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Thank you!!!


----------



## luvallprincesses

DisneyMomx7 said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked and answered
> 
> We have a bounce back MYW free dining package booked with 8 day hoppers and Waterpark August 11-18. We will be driving down and will arrive the afternoon of August 10. Would we be able to use the MYW tickets before the package begins?  Would we be able to go into the parks in August 10 with the magic and?
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you for asking this question. I was just going to ask about using tickets in a package while staying at the Dolphin for 5 nights before an on-site package begins.  I read through all the FAQ/Sticky posts and didn't find the answer (but could've missed it in all those pages).  Good to know when making decisions about (rumored) free dining with limited check in dates late in November.


----------



## FBandA

I will be going with a party of 4 staying at BC we will have tickets with park hopper for everyone in room. I am planning on staying 1 extra day. Can I just add 1 day to my ticket or does everyone in the room have to add 1 day. I will also be moving to a value resort for one night. And if I can do this any idea the cost to add the extra day? Thanks


----------



## Robo

FBandA said:


> I will be going with a party of 4 staying at BC we will have tickets with park hopper for everyone in room. I am planning on staying 1 extra day.
> 1. Can I just add 1 day to my ticket
> 2. or does everyone in the room have to add 1 day.
> I will also be moving to a value resort for one night. And if I can do this
> 3. any idea the cost to add the extra day? Thanks



1. Yes. You can do this any time after you arrive, at any ticket booth.
You can even do it after you have started using the ticket.
2. Nope.
3. I can tell you, but you need to tell me how many days are on the original ticket.
Also, are these tickets bought as part of a WDW resort _package_ (room and tickets bought together?)
When did you make the reservation?


----------



## FBandA

Thank you, you made my day!

4 days on original ticket
Yes WDW resort package through disney web site room and ticket
Reservation made in January 2017 for November 2017


----------



## Robo

FBandA said:


> Thank you, you made my day!
> 
> 4 days on original ticket
> Yes WDW resort package through disney web site room and ticket
> Reservation made in January 2017 for November 2017



There's a grey area here, as you booked your package with tickets before the current ticket price increase of Feb. 12, 2017.
On the low end of the scale, the 4-day Hopper to 5-day Hopper upgrade, can cost you $21.30 w/tax.

On the high end, it can cost as much as $54.32 to add that day.

It depends on if the CM charges you the difference between the price of the ticket
when you BOOKED the trip,
or the price between 4-day Hopper and 5-day Hopper when you arrived for the trip.

Some say that the current "standard charge" for adding a day_ should be_ $21.30.

It never hurts to "ask nicely" for the lower price, if you are quoted a higher price.


----------



## connie1042

I am going to Disney after a cruise. I will get there on a Sat. and am doing MK. I will be buying a one day ticket for that. I am doing EP and AK on Sunday. I have a one day PH already linked to my account. When I get my MK ticket , how will I know I am using that ticket first and not the PH.


----------



## hiroMYhero

connie1042 said:


> I am going to Disney after a cruise. I will get there on a Sat. and am doing MK. I will be buying a one day ticket for that. I am doing EP and AK on Sunday. I have a one day PH already linked to my account. When I get my MK ticket , how will I know I am using that ticket first and not the PH.


Merging you to Robo's Ticket thread.


----------



## Robo

connie1042 said:


> I am going to Disney after a cruise. I will get there on a Sat. and am doing MK. I will be buying a one day ticket for that. I am doing EP and AK on Sunday. I have a one day PH already linked to my account. When I get my MK ticket , how will I know I am using that ticket first and not the PH.



When you buy the MK ticket, have the CM at the booth set your MDE "Ticket Priority" so that the MK ticket is at the highest priority.
That ticket will be used "first" the next time you go to a park gate.


----------



## Pembo

I am more confused after reading the FAQ at the beginning of this thread.  I bought 7 day PH from UT at a deal and linked them to MDE. I am considering adding on the plus option. How can I figure out how much that will cost? 

My logic they take the price of a 7day PH and charge me the difference to a 7day PH+. IS that right?


----------



## Robo

Pembo said:


> 1. I am more confused after reading the FAQ at the beginning of this thread.
> 2. I bought 7 day PH from UT at a deal and linked them to MDE.
> 3. I am considering adding on the plus option.
> 4. How can I figure out how much that will cost?
> 5. My logic they take the price of a 7day PH and charge me the difference to a 7day PH+.
> 6. IS that right?



1. How flattering! 
2. WHEN did you buy these tickets? Do they have an expiration date?
3. Sounds good.
4. Depends on the answers to #2. (And possibly, a lot of pixie dust.)
5. Depends on the answers to #2.
6. Depends on the answers to #2.


----------



## Pembo

Sorry your FAQ confused me more. 
I bought the tickets in January, no expiration date.
The part that confused me is how would Disney know what I paid for them?


----------



## Robo

Pembo said:


> Sorry your FAQ confused me more.
> I bought the tickets in January, no expiration date.
> The part that confused me is how would Disney know what I paid for them?



The NEW upgrade procedure calls for using the Disney gate price in January of 2017 as 
THE price value for all third party-purchased tickets which were minted prior to Feb. 12, 2017. 
(THAT'S what Disney uses as the guest's ticket "value" when upgrading to current tickets.)

So go *HERE* and scroll down to find the kind of tickets that you HAVE. (7-day PH, you said,)
Use that price.
Subtract it from the CURRENT price of a 7-day PH with PH+.

That will be the HIGHEST price you may find for the upgrade.

You might (MIGHT) happen across a ticket booth/Guest Relations CM 
who will allow the upgrade for just $15 plus tax.
(The price to upgrade a current, new ticket.)

It never hurts to "ask nicely" if the price of the upgrade seems too high.

Good luck, and please report back with your results.


----------



## pbb&j

My family currently has platinum plus passes, which expire on August 22.  If we renew, only my husband and I would renew ours, but we would downgrade to the platinum pass.  I'm thinking about going one last time with one of our kids before the expiration date in August.  If we were able to book free dining, could I take the 4 day hoppers that we would be required to buy, and reassign one to my husband, and then apply those to my renewal and my husband's?  He would not be on that particular trip.

In a similar scenario, if I go with my daughter, but buy extra tickets through a broker, could I handle applying those to our renewals when I'm at Disney (which would be during our renewal timeframe) and renew my husband's for him even though he won't be there?  This option might be a better deal than free dining, anyway.  I would only do this to save a little money.

I've never renewed before, so maybe there really aren't ways to save money other than what you save by renewing.  Sorry if this makes no sense!


----------



## Pembo

Robo said:


> The NEW upgrade procedure calls for using the Disney gate price in January of 2017 as
> THE price value for all third party-purchased tickets which were minted prior to Feb. 12, 2017.
> (THAT'S what Disney uses as the guest's ticket "value" when upgrading to current tickets.)
> 
> So go *HERE* and scroll down to find the kind of tickets that you HAVE. (7-day PH, you said,)
> Use that price.
> Subtract it from the CURRENT price of a 7-day PH with PH+.
> 
> That will be the HIGHEST price you may find for the upgrade.
> 
> You might (MIGHT) happen across a ticket booth/Guest Relations CM
> who will allow the upgrade for just $15 plus tax.
> (The price to upgrade a current, new ticket.)
> 
> It never hurts to "ask nicely" if the price of the upgrade seems too high.
> 
> Good luck, and please report back with your results.



I think I understand....they might use the price in January which would have been $468 for the 7 day PH or they could use the current price of $538 and then they'd charge me the difference....so it would either be $85 or $15. Huge difference!!! Just wanting to get a water park ticket for the best price.  So I should try going to guest relations and IF I can get the $15 it's worth it. Why does this have to be so complicated?
Thanks Robo for all your help.


----------



## pbb&j

Pembo said:


> I think I understand....they might use the price in January which would have been $468 for the 7 day PH or they could use the current price of $538 and then they'd charge me the difference....so it would either be $85 or $15. Huge difference!!! Just wanting to get a water park ticket for the best price.  So I should try going to guest relations and IF I can get the $15 it's worth it. Why does this have to be so complicated?
> Thanks Robo for all your help.



Sorry if I'm jumping in on your question, but I think I just did what you are asking about.  Last summer I bought a 7 day hopper for one of my kids from Parksavers for much less than the going rate.  He didn't end up going with us until this last month.  The rest of our family already had water parks on our tickets, so I took his ticket to guest services at Hollywood Studios on 4/2/2017 and added the water parks option.  I just looked at my receipt, and I was charged $15.97.  Is that what you're trying to do?   Later in that week I also added another park day to his ticket, and that was an additional 10.65.


----------



## Robo

pbb&j said:


> My family currently has platinum plus passes, which expire on August 22.  If we renew, only my husband and I would renew ours, but we would downgrade to the platinum pass.  I'm thinking about going one last time with one of our kids before the expiration date in August.
> 1.  If we were able to book free dining, could I take the 4 day hoppers that we would be required to buy, and reassign one to my husband, and then apply those to my renewal and my husband's?
> 2.  He would not be on that particular trip.
> In a similar scenario,
> 3. if I go with my daughter, but buy extra tickets through a broker, could I handle applying those to our renewals when I'm at Disney (which would be during our renewal timeframe)
> 4. and renew my husband's for him even though he won't be there?



1. Yes.
2. Doesn't matter for just renewing an AP.
3. Yes.
4. Yes. Doesn't matter for just renewing an AP.


----------



## AngiTN

I'll give a full update when I'm in the room and can work on a bigger display but I had a huge ordeal doing my renewal/bridging today. Couldn't even go somewhere else because she wouldn't give back our ID and MB.


----------



## Robo

AngiTN said:


> I'll give a full update when I'm in the room and can work on a bigger display but I had a huge ordeal doing my renewal/bridging today. Couldn't even go somewhere else because *she wouldn't give back our ID and MB.*



Oh no!
Sounds like another _Disney Justice Warrior_ bent on "saving the company money."

In this thread we see reports of CMs doing their own thing:
Some charging below the customary price, and others overcharging.

There's no telling WHAT or WHOM you will encounter for ticket upgrading.


----------



## AngiTN

Yep, exactly


----------



## ottawamom

AngiTN said:


> I'll give a full update when I'm in the room and can work on a bigger display but I had a huge ordeal doing my renewal/bridging today. Couldn't even go somewhere else because she wouldn't give back our ID and MB.



That sounds really scary! Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Accident

@Robo I just happened to check ticket prices and noticed a $20 off if you purchase 3 day or longer tickets online from the disney website.   Didn't need to do anything special to see the offer so you might want to investigate if this is a ticket only deal available right now or it's just fancy disney for online is cheaper than at the window. and I just completely missed they did that with the last round of price increases.


----------



## ThornXBL

Accident said:


> @Robo I just happened to check ticket prices and noticed a $20 off if you purchase 3 day or longer tickets online from the disney website.   Didn't need to do anything special to see the offer so you might want to investigate if this is a ticket only deal available right now *or it's just fancy disney for online is cheaper than at the window. and I just completely missed they did that with the last round of price increases*.



It's the latter. 
A component of this year's price increase.


----------



## Accident

ThornXBL said:


> It's the latter.



Thanks!   I figured it was that since it wasn't major topic of conversation.


----------



## beesly

AngiTN said:


> I'll give a full update when I'm in the room and can work on a bigger display but I had a huge ordeal doing my renewal/bridging today. Couldn't even go somewhere else because she wouldn't give back our ID and MB.



Yikes! Sorry to hear that - I can't believe they wouldn't return your things! I've still been on the fence about just renewing, or buying a ticket to bridge/renew. I'm anxious to see your full update, but it's sounding more and more like I just ought to head to Target and use my redcard for Disney GCs to pay for my renewal rather than trying to bridge.


----------



## Pembo

pbb&j said:


> Sorry if I'm jumping in on your question, but I think I just did what you are asking about.  Last summer I bought a 7 day hopper for one of my kids from Parksavers for much less than the going rate.  He didn't end up going with us until this last month.  The rest of our family already had water parks on our tickets, so I took his ticket to guest services at Hollywood Studios on 4/2/2017 and added the water parks option.  I just looked at my receipt, and I was charged $15.97.  Is that what you're trying to do?   Later in that week I also added another park day to his ticket, and that was an additional 10.65.



That is exactly what I want to do. I think we'll try it and if they say $15.97, I'll be thrilled, if they say $85 I'll say no thanks.  47 days to go.


----------



## Robo

Accident said:


> @Robo I just happened to check ticket prices and noticed a $20 off if you purchase 3 day or longer tickets online from the disney website.   Didn't need to do anything special to see the offer so you might want to investigate if this is a ticket only deal available right now or it's just fancy disney for online is cheaper than at the window. and I just completely missed they did that with the last round of price increases.


The screen-grabs below are from the main WDW Ticket Prices webpage:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/


----------



## AngiTN

Ok, this will be brief, still just on the tablet and heading to AK soon but here's the lowlights.n took well over an hour to get this done
Went to GS outside HS, mostly because we hit that bathroom and saw there was no line
CM started out telling me that they would only use an existing ticket to upgrade one time per person, that in the future our account would show we've done this so next year we couldn't apply a ticket. She went to the back, through a door to no idea who, to get permission to do it this time. She had MB and ID at this point. Came back and made me fill out some form with my name and address and a place for her to write notes. She typed on the computer forever and after a long time gave me the wholesale price of less than $400 per ticket. I was using a 5 day PH plus WP, pre Feb value of $460 something. I had pulled up the chart so I knew the cost and told her that is not what I paid for them and I'd just go elsewhere to finish this later. She went on to say no, I'll make an exception this one time and eat the extra cost. Yes, she used that exact phrase, she would eat the difference and give us the correct gate price. She wrote what I can only guess to be a book in the notes on my account. 
I was determined, but polite and insistent she apply the correct value. I was backing down. DH would have lost his patience and taken the lower cost just to get done with it
She did give us 1 any time, any ride FP for it taking so long. And we didn't end up missing anything anyway. ToT went down so that FP turned in to an anytime FP too, and it was back up by the time we got back there. 
It all worked out but wow, she was not wanting to give up making the mouse extra money


----------



## SaintsManiac

AngiTN said:


> Ok, this will be brief, still just on the tablet and heading to AK soon but here's the lowlights.n took well over an hour to get this done
> Went to GS outside HS, mostly because we hit that bathroom and saw there was no line
> CM started out telling me that they would only use an existing ticket to upgrade one time per person, that in the future our account would show we've done this so next year we couldn't apply a ticket. She went to the back, through a door to no idea who, to get permission to do it this time. She had MB and ID at this point. Came back and made me fill out some form with my name and address and a place for her to write notes. She typed on the computer forever and after a long time gave me the wholesale price of less than $400 per ticket. I was using a 5 day PH plus WP, pre Feb value of $460 something. I had pulled up the chart so I knew the cost and told her that is not what I paid for them and I'd just go elsewhere to finish this later. She went on to say no, I'll make an exception this one time and eat the extra cost. Yes, she used that exact phrase, she would eat the difference and give us the correct gate price. She wrote what I can only guess to be a book in the notes on my account.
> I was determined, but polite and insistent she apply the correct value. I was backing down. DH would have lost his patience and taken the lower cost just to get done with it
> She did give us 1 any time, any ride FP for it taking so long. And we didn't end up missing anything anyway. ToT went down so that FP turned in to an anytime FP too, and it was back up by the time we got back there.
> It all worked out but wow, she was not wanting to give up making the mouse extra money





This is the kind of stuff that worries me with it being my first time bridging. I'm going to try the MK, since we are headed there first. All these stories about them making notes on people's accounts is just weird.


----------



## Accident

AngiTN said:


> Came back and made me fill out some form with my name and address and a place for her to write notes.



This seems to be a new procedure they are doing.   It happened to me renewing TiW and it's just to not have you say your personal information around others that they need to type in or verify.


----------



## Robo

SaintsManiac said:


> 1. This is the kind of stuff that worries me with it being my first time bridging. I'm going to try the MK, since we are headed there first.
> 
> 2. All these stories about them making notes on people's accounts is just weird.



1. Yup. It's always been the case the ticket CMs seem to be the least-trained (and slowest to be updated) as to correct procedure.

2. Don't worry about that...
It has LONG been that CMs can attach a "note" to guests' interactions in this regard.
It can be a very valuable thing, as it can allow for the next encounter to have a good background on what's been done in regard
to any kind of complex transaction.
It can give the next CM an alert as to what has been "promised" to the guest
at a future time.
As to it being used to "stop" a guest from getting further help or to "make sure that a guest can't get a better price"
from a different CM (etc.,)
there are a multitude of first-hand reports from guests who have had "notes attached" to their files
from a belligerent, uncooperative (pig-headed) CM at ticket booth X...
only to have the NEXT encounter with a different better-trained, knowledgable (guest-centered) CM simply
use the "note" as a basis to see the the first CM was a jerk... and to reverse the bad decision...
(AND, to have a written record of name of the pig-headed CM!)


----------



## connie1042

Robo said:


> When you buy the MK ticket, have the CM at the booth set your MDE "Ticket Priority" so that the MK ticket is at the highest priority.
> That ticket will be used "first" the next time you go to a park gate.


Okay, I get that, but I want to buy the ticket now, so I can make FP for it. So I get the ticket, make FP. then when I get to MK, so to the ticket booth and have the CM set the ticket to Ticket Priority. Right?


----------



## Robo

connie1042 said:


> Okay, I get that, but I want to buy the ticket now, so I can make FP for it. So I get the ticket, make FP. then when I get to MK,
> 
> so to the ticket booth and have the CM set the ticket to Ticket Priority. Right?


Right. 
MK ticket to highest priority.


----------



## jeff_h

Robo said:


> When you buy the MK ticket, have the CM at the booth set your MDE "Ticket Priority" so that the MK ticket is at the highest priority.  That ticket will be used "first" the next time you go to a park gate.



This same thing relates to an issue that I just experienced, where things got mixed up in Disney's ticket system, I guess if any system is considered good if it only has 2.3 errors per million (or whatever parameter) then I get to be part of the 2.3!

We bought 10-day park hoppers no-expire in 2014, then in 2016 we went again and only planned to use two more days as we had military salute tickets in 2016 and wanted to use those instead for 4 days and save the rest of the 10-day hoppers for 2017.  I marked the proper cards as "active" and "inactive" in my MDE account and while it worked as planned for me, it didn't work out so well for my wife and daughter.

Below is the email that I sent to their help center a couple weeks ago:
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Hello -
I am planning another Disney trip for May 2017 and noticed that my wife's and daughter's 10-Day No-Expire Hoppers were used for 4 days in 2016 when they should not have been charged, as we had other tickets that were marked as active while the 10-Day Hoppers were marked as inactive.  See ticket numbers and details below:

Ticket Issue #1 - Mrs H    10-day PH no Exp - ABC123 (Purchased in 2014)
Nov 2014 - used 2 days (accurate)
Nov 2016 - used 3 days (accurate)
Nov 2016 - 4 days charged in error, was marked in MDE as inactive and ticket ABC234 should have been used, but the system charged ticket ABC123 by mistake
Ticket ABC123 now shows on MDE with *1* day remaining, but should show *5* days remaining - can you please make the adjustment to restore the balance to *5* days remaining?

Same issue was also relayed with daughter's ticket numbers...
----------------------------------------
I got a voice mail on my cell phone a couple days after my email saying that it sounded like the mis-prioritization, and that she would research the issue and get back to me, which she did a few days later with another phone call and follow-up email below:
----------------------------------------
Dear Mr. H,

Thank you for speaking with me.

I truly appreciate that you took the time to share your thoughts with me. Your enthusiasm and passion for the Disney brand is very important.
Once again, I am very sorry for any disappointments you and your family experienced with two sets of your tickets being prioritized in the wrong order. As we discussed, I have made arrangements for your family to use two complimentary 4-Day Magic Your Way® Tickets with the Park Hopper® on your next visit.
Here are two ways you can access your tickets:

Upon your arrival at our Resort, please visit any of our Theme Park Guest Relations locations and present your photo identification, this letter and Will Call Ticket Order ID: BR-549. As an alternative, you may also pick your tickets up at Guest Relations located inside the Welcome Center of Disney Springs? Town Center. A member of our Guest Services team will be able to access your file and will provide you with the tickets for your visit.

Or, before you arrive, you can link Will Call Ticket Order ID: BR-549 to your My Disney Experience Account. Once you link your family's tickets to your account, you can plan and customize your next vacation before even leaving home. Please know that if you are not staying at a Walt Disney World Resort, you will need to stop by our partners at Guest Relations before entering a Theme Park so they can provide your family with RF-enabled media to help access all the benefits of MyMagic+.

The tickets do not expire and may be used during regular operating hours.  Please know, complimentary tickets cannot be upgraded nor can they be applied toward a package to meet eligibility requirements.

To add your tickets to your My Disney Experience account in order to set up FastPass+, simply enter Will Call Ticket Order ID: BR-549 into the "Ticket ID" field located on your My Disney Experience Account.  You can view this by clicking "Add Ticket" which appears once you sign into the account online.  You can access this at www.mydisneyexperience.com.

Mr. H, I hope your next visit is filled with the happiest of moments.

Kind regards,
Maria
---------------------------------------------------
So once I got the above, I went into my MDE account and the placeholder order ID was already loaded onto my account, and I then reassigned to wife and daughter and will be able to make my FP reservations as planned and then pick up the plastic cards at the guest services when we get there.

I noticed that the 10-day hoppers only had 1 day remaining instead of 5 when I installed the updated MDE app on my phone, as the number of days remaining does not show on the MDE web site (not that I can see). Maybe the displayed number of days remaining has always been on the mobile app but I didn't recall seeing it until I updated the app.


----------



## Robo

jeff_h said:


> I noticed that the 10-day hoppers only had 1 day remaining instead of 5 when I installed the updated MDE app on my phone, as the number of days remaining does not show on the MDE web site (not that I can see). Maybe the displayed number of days remaining has always been on the mobile app but I didn't recall seeing it until I updated the app.



That is a feature found only on the newest version.


----------



## luvallprincesses

We are booked at the Dolphin for Nov 22-27.  Hoping that the rumored free dining dates are correct, we will move to a Disney resort on the 27th for 5 additional nights. A package including tickets (10 day tickets) will need to be purchased with that. I understand that I can activate those package tickets 5 days early on the 22nd by going to Guest Services.  But how will making FP at 60 days out work?  Are the tickets only going to be linked to a check in date of Nov 27th leaving me unable to make FP for Nov 22-27 (the Thanksgiving week portion...ahhhh!) until 30 days out?  Or will the Dolphin reservation be recognized and the tickets linked to our MDE will seamlessly transfer to that reservation date (fingers crossed).


----------



## Robo

luvallprincesses said:


> We are booked at the Dolphin for Nov 22-27.  Hoping that the rumored free dining dates are correct, we will move to a Disney resort on the 27th for 5 additional nights. A package including tickets (10 day tickets) will need to be purchased with that.
> 1. I understand that I can activate those package tickets 5 days early on the 22nd by going to Guest Services.  But how will making FP at 60 days out work?
> 2.  Are the tickets only going to be linked to a check in date of Nov 27th leaving me unable to make FP for Nov 22-27 (the Thanksgiving week portion...ahhhh!)
> 3. until 30 days out?
> 34 Or will the Dolphin reservation be recognized and the tickets linked to our MDE will seamlessly transfer to that reservation date (fingers crossed).



1. Yup.
2. Correct.
3. Pre-booking FP+ won't be available for the days at the Dolphin even at 30 days out.
(Or any other time before you arrive.)
4. It's the TICKETS that won't be available for FP booking until 60 days before your PACKAGE check-in, and then, only for the days during your WDW resort stay.
As you've got it laid out, there are no tickets at all linked to your Dolphin stay.


----------



## luvallprincesses

Robo said:


> 1. Yup.
> 2. Correct.
> 3. Pre-booking FP+ won't be available for the days at the Dolphin even at 30 days out.
> (Or any other time before you arrive.)
> 4. It's the TICKETS that won't be available for FP booking until 60 days before your PACKAGE check-in, and then, only for the days during your WDW resort stay.
> As you've got it laid out, there are no tickets at all linked to your Dolphin stay.


 So, no package for me. Wow, legacy fastpass is really looking good to me right now. Switching gears to hoping for a room only discount I guess. Thanks for the help Robo.


----------



## candielips

I was wondering if someone could give me some answers with respect to a 1 day PH ticket with the added WP.  My BF and I are going in June for a quick little 4 day trip.  We were going to purchase a 1 day PH ticket and I noticed that if we add the WP option for only $15 extra, we will get 2 entries in addition to our park visits.  Can someone clarify when these 2 entries have to be used? 

1) Do they have to be used on the same day as our 1 day ticket?  My thoughts are they wouldn't as there would literally be no way to see 4 parks and 2 waterparks in one day.  Now that is a challenge!
2) If not, can any of them be used before we enter an actual park?  For example, we arrive Thursday morning and leave Sunday night.  We were thinking of going into the parks on the Friday or the Saturday.  If we choose to wait until the Saturday, are we able to use one of our WP entitlements on the Friday, or do they have to be used after?
3) And how long would the 2 entitlements be good for? 

I am sorry if this question has been asked before.  I went through the first 26 pages and could not find it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## SUSIEQ

AngiTN said:


> Ok, this will be brief, still just on the tablet and heading to AK soon but here's the lowlights.n took well over an hour to get this done
> Went to GS outside HS, mostly because we hit that bathroom and saw there was no line
> CM started out telling me that they would only use an existing ticket to upgrade one time per person, that in the future our account would show we've done this so next year we couldn't apply a ticket. She went to the back, through a door to no idea who, to get permission to do it this time. She had MB and ID at this point. Came back and made me fill out some form with my name and address and a place for her to write notes. She typed on the computer forever and after a long time gave me the wholesale price of less than $400 per ticket. I was using a 5 day PH plus WP, pre Feb value of $460 something. I had pulled up the chart so I knew the cost and told her that is not what I paid for them and I'd just go elsewhere to finish this later. She went on to say no, I'll make an exception this one time and eat the extra cost. Yes, she used that exact phrase, she would eat the difference and give us the correct gate price. She wrote what I can only guess to be a book in the notes on my account.
> I was determined, but polite and insistent she apply the correct value. I was backing down. DH would have lost his patience and taken the lower cost just to get done with it
> She did give us 1 any time, any ride FP for it taking so long. And we didn't end up missing anything anyway. ToT went down so that FP turned in to an anytime FP too, and it was back up by the time we got back there.
> It all worked out but wow, she was not wanting to give up making the mouse extra money


I know you don't have to use a ticket first, but I wonder if it would have helped if you had used it first.
It really stinks when one of these upgrade fiascos actually happens to you personally!


----------



## Robo

candielips said:


> I was wondering if someone could give me some answers with respect to a 1 day PH ticket with the added WP.  My BF and I are going in June for a quick little 4 day trip.  We were going to purchase a 1 day PH ticket and I noticed that if we add the WP option for only $15 extra, we will get 2 entries in addition to our park visits.
> A.  Can someone clarify when these 2 entries have to be used?
> 
> 1) Do they have to be used on the same day as our 1 day ticket?  My thoughts are they wouldn't as there would literally be no way to see 4 parks and 2 waterparks in one day.  Now that is a challenge!
> 2a) If not, can any of them be used before we enter an actual park?  For example, we arrive Thursday morning and leave Sunday night.  We were thinking of going into the parks on the Friday or the Saturday.
> 2b) If we choose to wait until the Saturday, are we able to use one of our WP entitlements on the Friday, or
> 2c) do they have to be used after?
> 3) And how long would the 2 entitlements be good for?
> 
> I am sorry if this question has been asked before.  I went through the first 26 pages and could not find it. Thank you in advance!



A. Anytime within 14 days of when any ticket asset was first used.
1) No.
2a) You can use any of a ticket's assets in any order.
2b) Yes.
2c) No.
3) Any unused assets remain valid until 14 days following when any ticket asset was first used.


----------



## AngiTN

SUSIEQ said:


> I know you don't have to use a ticket first, but I wonder if it would have helped if you had used it first.
> It really stinks when one of these upgrade fiascos actually happens to you personally!


No idea if it would have helped or not.  Not to mention, having an AP not sure how to even use a ticket


----------



## SUSIEQ

AngiTN said:


> No idea if it would have helped or not.  Not to mention, having an AP not sure how to even use a ticket


Just use the ticket like normal. That's what I've always done in the past. Then use it to bridge to a renewal.


----------



## candielips

Robo said:


> A. Anytime within 14 days of when any ticket asset was first used.
> 1) No.
> 2a) You can use any of a ticket's assets in any order.
> 2b) Yes.
> 2c) No.
> 3) Any unused assets remain valid until 14 days following when any ticket asset was first used.



Thank you so much!  We were dreading actually spending the money on a one day PH but this makes it a little more worth it.


----------



## Robo

SUSIEQ said:


> Just use the ticket like normal. That's what I've always done in the past. Then use it to bridge to a renewal.


No need to use a ticket before upgrading it.
It doesn't HURT to use it to enter a park first, but it is not necessary.


----------



## Robo

If a CM doesn't know correct procedure, there's not much a guest can do, but nicely decline the offer and go elsewhere.


----------



## KalamityJane

We will be at WDW and using our APs for the first time earlier than DH. Will they let me pick his up when we get ours? And if so, does that count as activating it?


----------



## KittyKitty

Give unused ticket to someone else. 
 I bought a 10 ticket and is on my MDE. I decided I want to buy an AP before I go, so I can get FP's for the whole 15 day trip.  I want to give my niece who has their own MDE acct. the 10 day tkt. 

If yes. how do I get it on her acct.? Or do I change the name on my MDE and leave at that?  We will not be traveling together.

Or do I just be patient(not one of my strengths!) and wait till I'm at WDW and do upgrade?


----------



## Robo

KittyKitty said:


> 1. Give unused ticket to someone else.
> I bought a 10 ticket and is on my MDE. I decided I want to buy an AP before I go, so I can get FP's for the whole 15 day trip.
> I want to give my niece who has their own MDE acct. the 10 day tkt.
> 
> If yes.
> 2. how do I get it on her acct.? Or
> 3. do I change the name on my MDE and leave at that?  We will not be traveling together.
> 
> 4. Or do I just be patient(not one of my strengths!) and wait till I'm at WDW and do upgrade?



1. You can.
2. If she does not already have a MyDisneyExperience account, you can put her into your account and transfer the ticket to her.
If she DOES have a MyDisneyExperience account, you can "invite" her to join her account to your account and then transfer the ticket to her. 
3. I would not do that.
4. Nope.


----------



## Robo

KalamityJane said:


> We will be at WDW and using our APs for the first time earlier than DH.
> 1. Will they let me pick his up when we get ours?
> 2. And if so, does that count as activating it?



1. Maybe. 
2. Yes. So, if they will let you do that, his AP will start "counting down" with yours.


----------



## KalamityJane

Robo said:


> 1. Maybe.
> 2. Yes. So, if they will let you do that, his AP will start "counting down" with yours.


Thanks!


----------



## ottawamom

I have 4-7 day PH tickets in my MDE with Fastpasses already booked for a trip in May. It looks like 2 of our party may not be able to make it so I am thinking of using 2-7 day Base tickets I have tucked away instead (they are not yet linked in MDE)

Can I link two of the Base tickets in MDE and then go to a ticket window and have them prioritize the Base tickets so the Base tickets are used this trip?
Will I lose my FP reservations or are they independent of the ticket media?
Can I use the FP reservations of the two who are not joining us? I will have them removed from the room reservation when we arrive.

I would like to take those 4 7 Day PH and add water parks to them (for use on a future trip). The tickets are Canadian discount tickets so they have not been activated yet. The tickets were purchased direct from Disney before Feb 12 (there was no price increase Feb 12 on these tickets). Will I have to activate them (but not use them) in order to add the water park option to them. Would like to do this before the promotion ends. Is it possible to call Disney and add the Water Park option over the phone as they were purchased direct.


----------



## luvallprincesses

We are taking an extended family trip. (And are changing our plans to now stay at the Dolphin at the END of our trip to hopefully book a package with tickets for free dining at the BEGINNING of our trip after finding out we couldn't do that in reverse.)

My grown son has a separate reservation booked. He will be defaulting to me to handle the dining and fastpasses since most will be together. What are the pros/cons of me entering both of our reservations on my MDE as opposed to him creating his own?

My mother owns a travel agency and will be getting TA tickets. A few years ago I remember it being a nightmare for making FP together because of that media. Has that been worked out so FP can be made 60 days now and I can have our MDE accounts linked to make FP together?

So much more to think about so far ahead these days!


----------



## goofy78

Heading down Memorial Day weekend! Question about activating our AP's. Is there an easier guest relations to deal with to go to? We planned on going to Epcot first when we arrive and I have some issues with our AP's that I need to make sure get taken care of correctly. I thought I had read that there are easier guest relations to deal with. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

ottawamom said:


> I have 4-7 day PH tickets in my MDE with Fastpasses already booked for a trip in May. It looks like 2 of our party may not be able to make it so I am thinking of using 2-7 day Base tickets I have tucked away instead (they are not yet linked in MDE)
> 
> 1. Can I link two of the Base tickets in MDE and then go to a ticket window and have them prioritize the Base tickets so the Base tickets are used this trip?
> 2a. Will I lose my FP reservations or
> 2b. are they independent of the ticket media?
> 3. Can I use the FP reservations of the two who are not joining us? I will have them removed from the room reservation when we arrive.
> 
> I would like to take those 4 7 Day PH and add water parks to them (for use on a future trip). The tickets are Canadian discount tickets so they have not been activated yet. The tickets were purchased direct from Disney before Feb 12 (there was no price increase Feb 12 on these tickets). 4. Will I have to activate them (but not use them) in order to add the water park option to them. Would like to do this before the promotion ends.
> 5. Is it possible to call Disney and add the Water Park option over the phone as they were purchased direct.



1. Yes.
2a. Nope.
2b. Yes.
3. Maybe. (That's a grey area of discussion on these boards.)

4. Nope. There is no such thing as an "activated" ticket that has not been used at the park gate (other than an Annual Pass.)
5. Unlikely, but you can certainly call and "ask nicely."


----------



## Robo

goofy78 said:


> Heading down Memorial Day weekend! Question about activating our AP's. Is there an easier guest relations to deal with to go to? We planned on going to Epcot first when we arrive and I have some issues with our AP's that I need to make sure get taken care of correctly. I thought I had read that there are easier guest relations to deal with. Thanks!



Nope. 
You can happen across all levels of competency with the ticket CMs at any and all locations.

All luck-of-the-draw.
So saying the "we had X situation at Y location," can be completely different at a different date and time.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks Robo I knew you would know.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Hi Robo, thank you for all your work on this.  Great information and much appreciated!

I tried to look through to see if this was posted, but couldn't find it.

A friend has decided to stay with us for a few days on our next trip.  I will add her to my reservation.  She has a cousin who is a CM and can get her discounted tickets.  Can you ever get those tickets in advance to make FP reservations at 60 days or can they only be retrieved at GS and linked to MDE then?  I'd like to make her FPs when we make ours if at all possible.  

Any idea what the CM discount on tickets is?  Since she may be with us a few days I'm wondering if the discount is worth giving up 60 day FP reservations (we are going over Thanksgiving).  

TIA!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

5DisneyNuts said:


> Can you ever get those tickets in advance to make FP reservations


The CM can purchase tickets in advance and send the Ticket # to your friend to link up to MDE.

The discount may be approximately 10%.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

You are the best! Thank you!



hiroMYhero said:


> The CM can purchase tickets in advance and send the Ticket # to your friend to link up to MDE.
> 
> The discount may be approximately 10%.


----------



## camper06

*If you originally purchased WDW Resort Package tickets 
(as part of a "room -and- tickets" reservation)*
If you want to upgrade, your cost will be the difference between the current gate price of the original ticket that you HAVE,
and the current gate price of the ticket that you WANT (the ticket to which you are upgrading,)
plus 6.5% tax on the difference price.

We have tickets that were purchased several years ago as part of our package reservations.  This was pre magic band days.  They are non expiring tickets that are on the room key card.  Will we still be charged the upgrade fees?  Also, how can we find out how many days are left on each ticket? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robo

camper06 said:


> We have tickets that were purchased several years ago as part of our package reservations.  This was pre magic band days.  They are non expiring tickets that are on the room key card.
> 1. Will we still be charged the upgrade fees?
> 2. Also, how can we find out how many days are left on each ticket? Thanks in advance!



1. If you mean you want to just USE these older tickets, there will be NO upgrade fee at all.
You just need to take these old tickets to any ticket booth or Guest Relations at WDW and they
will make the old tickets usable at the park gates at no charge.
(Also, if you have, or will get, Magic Bands, the ticket booth or GR can add these old tickets to your MDE account and you can use
the tickets via the MBs.)
2.  Below is a quote from an eMail from WDW Guest Relations:



> Greetings from the Walt Disney World Resort!
> 
> Thank you for contacting us regarding your unused Walt Disney World ticket media.
> 
> If you have not already done so, *please send a copy of the front and back of your tickets, as well as a copy of your Government issued I.D.
> 
> to Ticket.Usage@DisneyWorld.com.*
> 
> Include your name and daytime telephone number. We are unable to provide usage without these copies.
> 
> Please note, we are not able to receive messages or attachments greater than two mega bytes. If needed, send your files in separate messages or compress them prior to sending.
> 
> If you are visiting the Walt Disney World Resort within five days and need immediate assistance, please call us at (407) 560-2544, Monday through Friday between the hours of 9:00am and 5:00pm (EST). We may also be reached Sunday and Saturday between the hours of 10:00am and 5:00pm (EST).
> 
> I personally assure you that your message has been received. Depending on the amount of research required, our response time may vary; however, a member of my Guest Experience Services Team will contact you within five days.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Director, Guest Experience Services


----------



## camper06

Robo said:


> 1. If you mean you want to just USE these older tickets, there will be NO upgrade fee at all.
> You just need to take these old tickets to any ticket booth or Guest Relations at WDW and they
> will make the old tickets usable at the park gates at not charge.
> (Also, if you have, or will get, Magic Bands, the ticket booth or GR can add these old tickets to your MDE account and you can use
> the tickets via the MBs.)
> 2.  Below is a quote from an eMail from WDW Guest Relations:



Thank you so much!!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Is it possible to cancel tickets purchased through WDW as part of a package? I booked a package a month ago then today the discounts came out and I switched to a RO discount. I know I can get cheaper tickets through other sellers but I can't find a way to remove the tickets. When I go through MDE I can 'change' the tickets- take off PH, reduce days, etc. But I can't find a way to take them off completely.

Do I need to call to do this? Is it even possible?


----------



## candaceg

I have been studying this thread and I think I have this worked out for the best value, but just wanted to check.
We need 5 days of park hoppers, plus 1 day of a water park for 2 adults and 1 child.
So if I buy the 4+1 PH tickets from Undercover Tourist at a cost of $1283, and then upgrade at the Typhoon Lagoon gate to add the water parks for $15/ticket, that makes our total $1331.  If we bought 5 day PHP from UT, it would be $1363.

Also, we will be going to Typhoon Lagoon on the first day, and will not go to a park that day.  Am I correct that it starts our 14 day expiration countdown, but does not take one of our 5 PH days?

thank you for this thread, Robo - it is a treasure!


----------



## siskaren

dolewhipdreams said:


> Is it possible to cancel tickets purchased through WDW as part of a package? I booked a package a month ago then today the discounts came out and I switched to a RO discount. I know I can get cheaper tickets through other sellers but I can't find a way to remove the tickets. When I go through MDE I can 'change' the tickets- take off PH, reduce days, etc. But I can't find a way to take them off completely.
> 
> Do I need to call to do this? Is it even possible?



You can't switch to an RO from a package - the package has to be cancelled, which would cancel the tickets. (I think the reason is that they're different booking systems.)


----------



## dolewhipdreams

siskaren said:


> You can't switch to an RO from a package - the package has to be cancelled, which would cancel the tickets. (I think the reason is that they're different booking systems.)


Thanks! That's a bummer but after the searching I did, I didn't have high hopes.


----------



## Robo

candaceg said:


> I have been studying this thread and I think I have this worked out for the best value, but just wanted to check.
> We need 5 days of park hoppers, plus 1 day of a water park for 2 adults and 1 child.
> 1. So if I buy the 4+1 PH tickets from Undercover Tourist at a cost of $1283, and then upgrade at the Typhoon Lagoon gate to add the water parks for $15/ticket, that makes our total $1331.  If we bought 5 day PHP from UT, it would be $1363.
> 
> Also, we will be going to Typhoon Lagoon on the first day, and will not go to a park that day.  2. Am I correct that it starts our 14 day expiration countdown, but does not take one of our 5 PH days?
> 
> thank you for this thread, Robo - it is a treasure!



I try not to talk about "total price" with multiple tickets added together. It is VERY confusing.
I find dealing in the cost of ONE ticket is easier, and then the guest can multiply by the number of those tickets needed.
1.
UT site:
4-Day Park Hopper® Ticket - with Extra Day *ADULT,* $446.95 ea.
4-Day Park Hopper® Ticket - with Extra Day *CHILD,* $430.96 ea.

Cost to upgrade to Park Hopper PLUS at WDW,  $15.98 ea.
After upgrade at WDW:
4-Day Park Hopper® Ticket - with Extra Day *ADULT,* $462.93 ea. (w/PH+)
4-Day Park Hopper® Ticket - with Extra Day *CHILD,* $446.94 ea. (w/PH+)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
UT site:
5-Day Park Hopper® _w/PH PLUS_ Ticket - *ADULT,* $483.24 ea.
5-Day Park Hopper® _w/PH PLUS_Ticket - *CHILD,* $461.18 ea.

All prices include tax.

2. Correct.
Countdown starts with first use of ticket, but it does not have to be at a Theme Park.


----------



## Coconuts

Hope this is the right place to ask this. My family took a WDW FD package trip last November. My DH and I are now planning an unexpected anniversary trip in September. Could or should I change to APs? Would I have to purchase APs for everyone in the original trip? Where do I look to see how much that would cost me? Thanks for the input and please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## siskaren

Coconuts said:


> Hope this is the right place to ask this. My family took a WDW FD package trip last November. My DH and I are now planning an unexpected anniversary trip in September. Could or should I change to APs? Would I have to purchase APs for everyone in the original trip? Where do I look to see how much that would cost me? Thanks for the input and please excuse my ignorance.



I'm confused as to why you mention a trip you took last November. Those tickets are used up.


----------



## Robo

Coconuts said:


> Hope this is the right place to ask this. My family took a WDW FD package trip last November. My DH and I are now planning an unexpected anniversary trip in September. Could or should I change to APs? Would I have to purchase APs for everyone in the original trip? Where do I look to see how much that would cost me? Thanks for the input and please excuse my ignorance.



Once tickets have been used, the can't be upgraded any time later than 14 days following their first use.


----------



## Coconuts

siskaren said:


> I'm confused as to why you mention a trip you took last November. Those tickets are used up.[/QUOTE


I mentioned it because like I said, I was unclear on how APs worked, even though I read the original post on it. I am guessing by your reply that once the trip is done, the tickets can't be upgraded.


----------



## Coconuts

Robo said:


> Once tickets have been used, the can't be upgraded any time later than 14 days following their first use.


Thank you Robo


----------



## Robo

Coconuts said:


> I mentioned it because like I said, I was unclear on how APs worked, even though I read the original post on it. I am guessing by your reply that *once the trip is done, the tickets can't be upgraded.*



Correct.


----------



## grumpy28

Can someone please help. I have a trip upcoming in May. I bought a MYW package in Jan for this trip. It includes 5 day PH for 3 Disney adults and 1 child. Thinking of upgrading to AP for all so we can return in September and Nov. Can someone please advise on what my price would be to do so? I've tried running the numbers and I'm coming up with approx $1,700. Not sure if that's correct?? TIA for any help!


----------



## Robo

grumpy28 said:


> Can someone please help. I have a trip upcoming in May.
> 1. I bought a MYW package in Jan for this trip.
> 2. It includes 5 day PH for 3 Disney adults and 1 child.
> Thinking of upgrading to AP for all so we can return in September and Nov.
> 3. Can someone please advise on what my price would be to do so?
> 4. I've tried running the numbers and I'm coming up with approx $1,700.




I try not to talk about "total price" with multiple tickets added together. It is VERY confusing.
1. That means it was booked prior to the Ticket changes and price increases of Feb. 12, 2017.
2. & 4. I find dealing in the cost of ONE ticket is easier, and then the guest can multiply by the number of those tickets needed.
3. What you want to do is one of THE most confusing and inexact of current ticket upgrades (Pre-Feb. 12 ticket, upgraded to AP.)

*HERE* are the ticket prices pre- Feb. 12, 2017.

Below is how I figure it:

5-Day PH pre-Feb. 12 price- ADULT: $435.59
5-Day PH pre-Feb. 12 price- CHILD: $414.29

Platinum AP Current price- ADULT: $829.64
Platinum AP Current price- CHILD: $829.64
---------------------------------------------------------------

$829.64
-435.59
=394.05 Upgrade Price, per Adult

$829.64
-414.29
=415.35 Upgrade Price, per Child
--------------------------------------------------------------


That said, it is POSSIBLE that you can run across at ticket or Guest Relations CM
who will be willing to upgrade based on the CURRENT prices for the tickets that you have.
That can save you a lot of money.
But, there's no way to know what the CM just MIGHT do for you.
It never hurts to "ask nicely."


----------



## grumpy28

Thank you so much Robo! I really appreciate you taking the time to respond!


----------



## AngiTN

SUSIEQ said:


> Just use the ticket like normal. That's what I've always done in the past. Then use it to bridge to a renewal.


How do you use an electronic ticket like normal? My normal is to walk to the gate and scan my MB. Which I dare to assume (hate to assume anything where Disney and tickets are involved) means it uses my AP. How do you have it use a ticket instead?


----------



## grumpy28

Robo said:


> I try not to talk about "total price" with multiple tickets added together. It is VERY confusing.
> 1. That means it was booked prior to the Ticket changes and price increases of Feb. 12, 2017.
> 2. & 4. I find dealing in the cost of ONE ticket is easier, and then the guest can multiply by the number of those tickets needed.
> 3. What you want to do is one of THE most confusing and inexact of current ticket upgrades (Pre-Feb. 12 ticket, upgraded to AP.)
> 
> *HERE* are the ticket prices pre- Feb. 12, 2017.
> 
> Below is how I figure it:
> 
> 5-Day PH pre-Feb. 12 price- ADULT: $435.59
> 5-Day PH pre-Feb. 12 price- CHILD: $414.29
> 
> Platinum AP Current price- ADULT: $829.64
> Platinum AP Current price- CHILD: $829.64
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> $829.64
> -435.59
> =394.05 Upgrade Price, per Adult
> 
> $829.64
> -414.29
> =415.35 Upgrade Price, per Child
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> That said, it is POSSIBLE that you can run across at ticket or Guest Relations CM
> who will be willing to upgrade based on the CURRENT prices for the tickets that you have.
> That can save you a lot of money.
> But, there's no way to know what the CM just MIGHT do for you.
> It never hurts to "ask nicely."



Will I have a hard time finding a CM who can do this (convert to AP) or do most of them know how to do this? Thanks again!


----------



## SUSIEQ

AngiTN said:


> How do you use an electronic ticket like normal? My normal is to walk to the gate and scan my MB. Which I dare to assume (hate to assume anything where Disney and tickets are involved) means it uses my AP. How do you have it use a ticket instead?


Seems like the last few times I've done it, it must have been in the 30 day period after expiration. Yours must be in the 60 day period before expiration.


----------



## Robo

grumpy28 said:


> Will I have a hard time finding a CM who can do this (convert to AP) or do most of them know how to do this? Thanks again!



They can ALL do the upgrade to AP.

It's just that you may have to pay the prices that I listed in my post #1154 above.
It is POSSIBLE that you might find a CM who will do it at a lower price.
But, there's no way to know before you go to a booth. It's just the luck of your timing.


----------



## A Belle Among Beasts

siskaren said:


> You can't switch to an RO from a package - the package has to be cancelled, which would cancel the tickets. (I think the reason is that they're different booking systems.)



If you call it can be done as a "basic package". Or if you have dining and want to keep it, a "ticketless package."  Of course not if free dining applies, but otherwise it works. Just takes calling.


----------



## KittyKitty

Can I upgrade a ticket to AP and not lose FP's on 2 tkts?

I think I can... I think I can.......sorry childhood memory...

I have 2 tickets, 10 day and 8 day, no hop.  I get FP's for both when my 60 day opens. I'm staying at 3 different resorts over 15 days.  Then when I get to WDW, I will upgrade 8 day to AP.  And the 10 day tkt stays in my MDE. I won't lose the FP's on both tickets, right? Or is Disney able to transfer the FP's from the 10 day tkt (not upgraded) to AP?

Maybe I can't.... maybe I can't....( I don't think that's the way the story goes)


----------



## Robo

KittyKitty said:


> 1. Can I upgrade a ticket to AP and not lose FP's on 2 tkts?
> 
> I think I can... I think I can.......sorry childhood memory...
> 
> I have 2 tickets, 10 day and 8 day, no hop.  I get FP's for both when my 60 day opens. I'm staying at 3 different resorts over 15 days.  Then when I get to WDW, I will upgrade 8 day to AP.
> 2. And the 10 day tkt stays in my MDE.
> 3. I won't lose the FP's on both tickets, right?
> 4. Or is Disney able to transfer the FP's from the 10 day tkt (not upgraded) to AP?
> 
> Maybe I can't.... maybe I can't....



1. Upgrading does not drop off pre-booked FPs.
2. Your upgraded AP will also be in your MDE.
3. Right.
4. FPs will not be lost when a ticket is upgraded.


----------



## KittyKitty

Thanks Robo. 

So the FP's on the 10 day ticket that is not being upgraded nor used after getting AP till another trip, will be transferred over to the AP?


----------



## Robo

KittyKitty said:


> Thanks Robo.
> 
> So the FP's on the 10 day ticket that is not being upgraded will be transferred over to the AP?



FPs are not linked to _specific_ tickets.
FPs are simply booked based on the fact that there ARE tickets (and the number of "days" on those tickets)
linked in your MDE account.

If a guest had six 2-day tickets, or  three 4-day tickets, the number of FP+ reservations in either case would be same. (12 "days worth.")

Also, it doesn't matter which ticket is used to enter a park on X day for the FP to work.
So, if a guest has booked 3 FP+ for MK on July 9, it does not matter which ticket is used
to enter MK on July 9, the booked FP+ will still work for that guest.


----------



## KittyKitty

Robo said:


> FPs are not linked to _specific_ tickets.



Cool!!  Thanks


----------



## LoriKay

I currently have 2 days of park admission from an old pass on MDE. I am about to book a room plus ticket package that includes 3 days of park admission. I will link these to MDE. I, of course, want the old 2 days to remain and the new 3 days to be used for the upcoming trip but wonder how this will actually work. When I scan my Magicband at a park entrance, what will determine which day of park admission is pulled out of the days of I have on MDE? I hope this makes sense!


----------



## erionm

LoriKay said:


> I currently have 2 days of park admission from an old pass on MDE. I am about to book a room plus ticket package that includes 3 days of park admission. I will link these to MDE. I, of course, want the old 2 days to remain and the new 3 days to be used for the upcoming trip but wonder how this will actually work. When I scan my Magicband at a park entrance, what will determine which day of park admission is pulled out of the days of I have on MDE? I hope this makes sense!


You will want to stop at a Guest Relations location prior to entering a park and have the tickets prioritized in the order you want them used.


----------



## kkdlfry

It's been awhile that I have visited! We are in the process of going to WDW in November arriving on the 10th and leaving on the 19th. Our trip would fall before the free dining offer. If we get Park Hoppers for the final 4 days of our trip can we use an 8 day Hopper before the 14th when the offer takes effect? We are looking at staying at the All Star Music but are afraid we will have to either pay extra or double for tickets before the plan begins. Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## hiroMYhero

.


kkdlfry said:


> It's been awhile that I have visited! We are in the process of going to WDW in November arriving on the 10th and leaving on the 19th. Our trip would fall before the free dining offer. If we get Park Hoppers for the final 4 days of our trip can we use an 8 day Hopper before the 14th when the offer takes effect? We are looking at staying at the All Star Music but are afraid we will have to either pay extra or double for tickets before the plan begins. Thanks for all of your help!


You can purchase an 8-day hopper with your Free Dining Package.

For those first 4 days at ASM, you won't be able to pre-book FPs when your FP booking window opens.

You'll need to activate your package tickets when you arrive and then book FPs for the first 1/2 of your stay.


----------



## biochemgirl

The allears link is not working for me. Anyone able to pull up the value of a 7 day PH purchased before the price increase? 

If I use the ticket toward an AP, I need to know it's value! Thanks


----------



## Robo

biochemgirl said:


> The allears link is not working for me. Anyone able to pull up the value of a 7 day PH purchased before the price increase?
> 
> If I use the ticket toward an AP, I need to know it's value! Thanks



Link *HERE.*  Scroll down to the tickets.

7-Day PH
Adult $467.54
Child $446.24


----------



## BGinCali

Hi - I am going to WDW in November with extended family to celebrate my parents 50th!  We were fortunate enough to get the Free Dining yesterday.  Originally I was planning to upgrade my 6 day PH tickets to an AP (Disney Premier since I live in SoCal).  Can I still upgrade to an AP with the FD deal?  I am not sure since the deal requires having at least a 2 day PH ticket.


----------



## Robo

BGinCali said:


> Hi - I am going to WDW in November with extended family to celebrate my parents 50th!  We were fortunate enough to get the Free Dining yesterday.  Originally I was planning to upgrade my 6 day PH tickets to an AP (Disney Premier since I live in SoCal).
> 1. Can I still upgrade to an AP with the FD deal?
> 2.  I am not sure since the deal requires having at least a 2 day PH ticket.


1. Yes.
2. All that is required is that you BUY those tickets, as a MINIMUM.
After you arrive, you can upgrade to anything else you'd like with no penalty.


----------



## BGinCali

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. All that is required is that you BUY those tickets, as a MINIMUM.
> After you arrive, you can upgrade to anything else you'd like with no penalty.



Thank you so much!!  Appreciate all your work with this thread!!


----------



## mel2014

To add another data point to the upgrade discussion, we had pre- 2/12 7-day hoppers from parksavers and upgraded them Saturday to 8-day PH plus and paid  $75 and change to upgrade at the CBR concierge desk(the difference between the pre 2/12 value and the curgent price). The CM, who didn't seem too knowledgeable about ticketing, said there was nothing he could do to raise the value to the current price and that the computer dictated the credit for the ticket. I probably should have waited but I had just arrived on a red eye and wanted to make FPs for Hollywood studios for later in the day without losing my late in the week reservations, so I just went with it.


----------



## tstidm1

I have a question about AP's. If I bought an AP voucher now, Could I activate it in 2019 for example? Next trip is in 2019 and that would possibly be a year where I can buy AP and get two trips out of it. This is something I'm wondering with Star Wars Land coming around then.


----------



## Robo

tstidm1 said:


> 1. If I bought an AP voucher now, Could I activate it in 2019 for example?



Yes.


----------



## mlee.sunny

DH, DD2 and I are going to Disney next week.

I bought 4 day tickets for DH and myself in February that expire in May. I also purchased a memory maker for 149. We are now planning to return in September for DD's 3rd birthday.

Based on this, let me know if the following makes sense or if it is completely wrong! Any suggestions are also welcome

Upgrade my ticket to AP: 779 ap price - 346 four day base pre-Feb - 149 memory maker = 284

Upgrade DH's ticket to 10 day ph (using 4 days in May and leaving 6 for September): 515 ten day ph price - 346 four day base pre-Feb = 169

Do nothing for DD2, as she will still be two when we go in Sept.

We plan to go to Guest services at DS the day before our first park day to do all of this.

What do you think? Impossible? Feasible? Probable? 

Also, do you see any plus for upgrading DH to an AP? A third trip is very, very improbable (but not impossible)


----------



## Robo

mlee.sunny said:


> DH, DD2 and I are going to Disney next week.
> 
> I bought 4 day tickets for DH and myself in February that expire in May. I also purchased a memory maker for 149. We are now planning to return in September for DD's 3rd birthday.
> 
> Based on this, let me know if the following makes sense or if it is completely wrong! Any suggestions are also welcome
> 
> 1. Upgrade my ticket to AP: 779 ap price - 346 four day base pre-Feb - 149 memory maker = 284
> 
> 2. Upgrade DH's ticket to 10 day ph (using 4 days in May and leaving 6 for September): 515 ten day ph price - 346 four day base pre-Feb = 169
> 
> 3. Do nothing for DD2, as she will still be two when we go in Sept.
> 
> 4. do you see any plus for upgrading DH to an AP?



1. I have not checked your numbers. I'm still confused by your question.
2. There is no ticket (other than Florida Resident or AP) that can be used for two separate trips.
Are you Florida residents?
3. Agreed.
4. If you want to use a ticket for multiple trips, the AP is one way to do so.


----------



## mlee.sunny

Robo said:


> 2. There is no ticket (other than Florida Resident or AP) that can be used for two separate trips.
> Are you Florida residents?



We are not. Thank you for clarifying! That could have been an awkward moment at guest services. Looks like we will be doing the AP upgrade for DH as well


----------



## Robo

mlee.sunny said:


> We are not. Thank you for clarifying! That could have been an awkward moment at guest services. Looks like we will be doing the AP upgrade for DH as well



Very good.

Have fun!!


----------



## mlee.sunny

Robo said:


> Very good.
> 
> Have fun!!



Thank you! Sorry to bug you with one more question. But you are so helpful. So actually it is your fault  Does the math look right for the AP calculation for me? And DH would be the same except for the memory maker credit, right? Thanks again!


----------



## grumpy28

Robo said:


> They can ALL do the upgrade to AP.
> 
> It's just that you may have to pay the prices that I listed in my post #1154 above.
> It is POSSIBLE that you might find a CM who will do it at a lower price.
> But, there's no way to know before you go to a booth. It's just the luck of your timing.



One final question please. My 2 year old will not turn 3 until December. Can I buy him a park ticket in Jan 2018 (or whenever next trip of 2018 is) and link it to MDE, and have access to make FP, since everyone else in the family will have APs? Maybe it would make more sense to get him his own AP once he is 3, but then we will not all be renewing (assuming we renew) at the same time. I plan on doing RO deals and staying on property (not sure if that matters). TIA!


----------



## Robo

grumpy28 said:


> One final question please. My 2 year old will not turn 3 until December. Can I buy him a park ticket in Jan 2018 (or whenever next trip of 2018 is) and link it to MDE, and have access to make FP...



Yes.


----------



## Robo

mlee.sunny said:


> Does the math look right for the AP calculation for me? And DH would be the same except for the memory maker credit, right? Thanks again!



I'll work on the numbers soon.


----------



## MaryLovesPoohBear

I think I have this figured out, but I keep second guessing myself.

I have a Gold Annual Pass, DVC member.

I am planning a trip with a friend and she needs a ticket.  I've priced out the free dining package and we would save money as long as I can put that ticket on hold until I want to get a new annual pass.  And we spend $45 each for quick service meals over 6 days. If I have to use that ticket, or it will expire in the next couple of years, it would be a waste of money. 

So, is it possible to prioritize my tickets, using my annual pass, then when we book our trip that is after the pass expires, use the remaining ticket to purchase my next annual pass. (I will not be renewing.  The pass will expire and I will buy a new one a year later. )

Or even assign that ticket to a dummy person that is already on MDE?  That way anyone in my family could use it for an annual pass or simply as it was issued?


----------



## Robo

MaryLovesPoohBear said:


> I think I have this figured out, but I keep second guessing myself.
> 
> I have a Gold Annual Pass, DVC member.
> 
> I am planning a trip with a friend and she needs a ticket.  I've priced out the free dining package and we would save money as long as I can put that ticket on hold until I want to get a new annual pass.  And we spend $45 each for quick service meals over 6 days.
> 
> 1. If I have to use that ticket, or it will expire in the next couple of years, it would be a waste of money.
> 
> 2. So, is it possible to prioritize my tickets, using my annual pass,
> 3. then when we book our trip that is after the pass expires,
> use the remaining ticket to purchase my next annual pass. (I will not be renewing.  The pass will expire and I will buy a new one a year later. )
> 
> 4. Or even assign that ticket to a dummy person that is already on MDE?  That way anyone in my family could use it for an annual pass or simply as it was issued?



1. The ticket WILL expire on Dec. 31, 2018.
2. Yes.
3. Sort of. After your stand-alone ticket expires, you will STILL get the monetary value of that ticket (what it's worth today)
when you are ready to buy a new ticket (or use that monetary value to help buy a new AP.)
4. THAT will be the way to keep it from getting accidentally used at a park gate.


----------



## Robo

mlee.sunny said:


> I bought 4 day tickets for DH and myself in February that expire in May.



Sorry, but I don't know what tickets (and how, and from whom) that you bought that would expire in May.
I don't know if those tickets can be upgraded and/or how much they are worth.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Robo said:


> Sorry, but I don't know what tickets (and how, and from whom) that you bought that would expire in May.
> I don't know if those tickets can be upgraded and/or how much they are worth.


They probably purchased the 4 Park Magic Tickets @ $279/Adult - expires May 26.


----------



## mlee.sunny

hiroMYhero said:


> They probably purchased the 4 Park Magic Tickets @ $279/Adult - expires May 26.



Yes, they are these. Can they not be upgraded?


----------



## mlee.sunny

Robo said:


> Sorry, but I don't know what tickets (and how, and from whom) that you bought that would expire in May.
> I don't know if those tickets can be upgraded and/or how much they are worth.



And they were bought from UT


----------



## hiroMYhero

mlee.sunny said:


> Yes, they are these. Can they not be upgraded?


The value of the tickets can be used to upgrade.

You can't add options to the Magic Tickets but the value can be used towards the purchase of an AP.


----------



## Robo

hiroMYhero said:


> They probably purchased the 4 Park Magic Tickets @ $279/Adult - expires May 26.





hiroMYhero said:


> The value of the tickets can be used to upgrade...



I'll take your word for it.  

Subtract $279 from the current cost of an AP.
Pay that price for the upgrade.


----------



## mlee.sunny

Robo said:


> I'll take your word for it.
> 
> Subtract $279 from the current cost of an AP.
> Pay that price for the upgrade.



Okay, thank you!


----------



## Monykalyn

BGinCali said:


> Hi - I am going to WDW in November with extended family to celebrate my parents 50th!  We were fortunate enough to get the Free Dining yesterday.  Originally I was planning to upgrade my 6 day PH tickets to an AP (Disney Premier since I live in SoCal).  Can I still upgrade to an AP with the FD deal?  I am not sure since the deal requires having at least a 2 day PH ticket.





Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. All that is required is that you BUY those tickets, as a MINIMUM.
> After you arrive, you can upgrade to anything else you'd like with no penalty.



FWIW-on a FB group there are some people reportedly being told by CM at GS that purchasing the 2day ticket required for Free Dining will not be allowed to be used to upgrade to AP any longer. the person in question said a supervisor "allowed" it but it wouldn't be an option in future.  Any truth to this or just uniformed CM's??


----------



## Robo

Monykalyn said:


> FWIW-on a FB group there are some people reportedly being told by CM at GS that purchasing the 2day ticket required for Free Dining will not be allowed to be used to upgrade to AP any longer. the person in question said a supervisor "allowed" it but it wouldn't be an option in future.  Any truth to this or just uniformed CM's??



Disney does not care what guests do with the minimum ticket.
Certainly, they don't care if a guest ADDS TO the minimum ticket!


Rogue vigilante CMs out to "save Disney."


----------



## AngiTN

Robo said:


> Disney does not care what guests do with the minimum ticket.
> Certainly, they don't care if a guest ADDS TO the minimum ticket.
> 
> 
> Renegade CMs out to "save Disney."


Probably the same one that tried to tell me they'd only use an existing ticket to upgrade to an AP once per guest.


----------



## Robo

AngiTN said:


> Probably the same one that tried to tell me they'd only use an existing ticket to upgrade to an AP once per guest.



The level of CM ignorance of procedure is staggering.

Just using common logic would indicate that the greater amount of money that a guest decides to spend on ticketing goes directly to the bottom line.

In fact, that is the most basic rule of upgrades:
If the new ticket costs MORE MONEY... then, it is considered to be an upgrade and is encouraged.


----------



## AngiTN

Robo said:


> The level of CM ignorance of procedure is staggering.
> 
> Just using common logic would indicate that the greater amount of money that a guest decides to spend on ticketing goes directly to the bottom line.
> 
> In fact, that is the most basic rule of upgrades:
> If the new ticket costs MORE MONEY... then, it is considered to be an upgrade and is encouraged.


I realize that CM at Disney often change jobs often and that training is quite varied but really, there is no excuse for them to not get the most basic of info. Even if it's not given to them in training but a gosh darn 3 ring binder at each counter with steps outlined (including reminding them to breath in/breath out, because I'm not sure some are capable of doing that on their own) on how to do the most basic of ticket procedures. Everyone at one of those computers should be able to use an existing ticket to upgrade to an AP or add days/features and the steps to do it should never vary between CM.


----------



## DoulaMel

We have four day park hopper passes.  If we do not use one or two of the passes during the trip we purchased them for, can we use them at another time?


----------



## AngiTN

DoulaMel said:


> We have four day park hopper passes.  If we do not use one or two of the passes during the trip we purchased them for, can we use them at another time?


Not unless the next trip is within 14 days of first use 
or
It's a special ticket sold to FL residents


----------



## A Belle Among Beasts

AngiTN said:


> Probably the same one that tried to tell me they'd only use an existing ticket to upgrade to an AP once per guest.



I'm trying to make sense of that still. How would they track?  Require a ssn? Blood sample for DNA?  Retina scan?


----------



## Robo

A Belle Among Beasts said:


> I'm trying to make sense of that still. How would they track?  Require a ssn? Blood sample for DNA?  Retina scan?



That's an easy one.
Every guest with an MDE (or has purchased an AP, or has stayed on-property) has an extensive Disney "file."

Also, in general, a guest who buys an AP needs to do so using a legal photo ID at the time of activation. Once you are an AP holder, you are part of a permanent Disney file under your name.

Your file contains the details of major ticket transactions.


----------



## A Belle Among Beasts

Robo said:


> That's an easy one.
> Every guest with an MDE (or has purchased an AP, or has stayed on-property) has an extensive Disney "file."



That was my original thought...then I was like, how easy is it to make a new MDE lol!  I suppose the AP ID requirements would foil that plan though. Still a silly proposition to only allow 1 lifetime ticket upgrade.


----------



## Robo

A Belle Among Beasts said:


> That was my original thought...then I was like, how easy is it to make a new MDE lol!  I suppose the AP ID requirements would foil that plan though.
> *Still a silly proposition to only allow 1 lifetime ticket upgrade.*



Which is why it's not actually a rule (unless you fancy yourself a "vigilante CM" and make things up as you go along.)


----------



## keishashadow

Trying to finalize a trip next March.  Hoping our Gold APH passes won't be blocked out

Easter is April 1st

Had thought to see blackouts approx 2 weekends prior/1 afterwards.

Last day I'd want to visit WDW parks that trip would be Saturday, March 17

On WDW website I'm seeing the following information, appears to be no blackout dates.

Perhaps it's just not updated yet?


----------



## Robo

keishashadow said:


> On WDW website I'm seeing the following information, appears to be no blackout dates.
> 
> Perhaps it's just not updated yet?



That would fit 100% with the *extremely late* *posing* of accurate hours and events of any kind from Disney.


----------



## crayon3448

We are going in September and have 5 day PH that we plan to upgrade to AP.  We don't expect to arrive at our resort until 8 pm and then the next day have a PPO 8 am H&V reservation.   Are we able to upgrade that early at HS? We do not currently have the MM booked- would it makes sense to buy the MM now and then upgrade later in the day and subtract the MM cost from the upgrade so as to not worry about upgrading in the am?  

Also- does the day I upgrade to an AP matter in terms of start dates?  If I use the first day of the ticket on the 14th and then upgrade on the 20th- if the AP is good for one year would it be til the 14th or the 20th? (planning to maybe make another September trip next year, so wondering if it's feasible to try to squeeze it in before the AP expires).


----------



## AngiTN

crayon3448 said:


> We are going in September and have 5 day PH that we plan to upgrade to AP.  We don't expect to arrive at our resort until 8 pm and then the next day have a PPO 8 am H&V reservation.   Are we able to upgrade that early at HS? We do not currently have the MM booked- would it makes sense to buy the MM now and then upgrade later in the day and subtract the MM cost from the upgrade so as to not worry about upgrading in the am?
> 
> Also- does the day I upgrade to an AP matter in terms of start dates?  If I use the first day of the ticket on the 14th and then upgrade on the 20th- if the AP is good for one year would it be til the 14th or the 20th? (planning to maybe make another September trip next year, so wondering if it's feasible to try to squeeze it in before the AP expires).


No reason to buy MM. When you get an AP, it will "turn on" all photos taken for the past year. So if you have an old trip those photos will be in your account too. And it will include photos from your breakfast (if they have any there, can't remember if H&V does a pre meal photo or not)

And the AP start date will be either the day you upgrade or the day you first use the ticket you use to upgrade, whichever is older.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo said:


> That would fit 100% with the *extremely late* *posing* of accurate hours and events of any kind from Disney.



Ha, knew too good to be true.

Based upon your experience with past blackout dates around Easter...

Do you think I have a good chance of success with this trip (that has difficult to change components cruise/DVC booking) if expecting to use the APH thru March 17 next year?


----------



## MommaBerd

I am considering adding one day to a 4-day PH purchased (from UT) prior to 2/12. My understanding is that to calculate the difference I owe, I use the old 4-day PH gate price ($419.61) and the new 5-day PH gate price ($495.23), correct? When I do that, the difference is $75.62! That seems crazy!!! Is it correct?


----------



## MaryLovesPoohBear

Robo said:


> 1. The ticket WILL expire on Dec. 31, 2018.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Sort of. After your stand-alone ticket expires, you will STILL get the monetary value of that ticket (what it's worth today)
> when you are ready to buy a new ticket (or use that monetary value to help buy a new AP.)
> 4. THAT will be the way to keep it from getting accidentally used at a park gate.


Thank you.
Is there anywhere on the Disney site or anything from Disney saying that I will get the monetary value of the ticket?  My husband is an engineer and is very wary of holding a ticket until after it expires. 

I don't think it will be a problem, but just in case?


----------



## NeuroCindy

If I buy a 2 day park hopper ticket, and in a couple weeks decide to upgrade it to a 3 or 4 day, can I do that over the phone (or online?) or do I need to go to guest services at one of the parks?


----------



## AngiTN

MommaBerd said:


> I am considering adding one day to a 4-day PH purchased (from UT) prior to 2/12. My understanding is that to calculate the difference I owe, I use the old 4-day PH gate price ($419.61) and the new 5-day PH gate price ($495.23), correct? When I do that, the difference is $75.62! That seems crazy!!! Is it correct?


Unless you get really lucky with a CM at ticketing, yes.


----------



## jmmess

AngiTN said:


> Unless you get really lucky with a CM at ticketing, yes.


Definitely the downside of the been ticket pricing /policy! I think there was mention of possibly adding a day for $20, but seems no one has confirmed yet if this has worked/is working?


----------



## siskaren

NeuroCindy said:


> If I buy a 2 day park hopper ticket, and in a couple weeks decide to upgrade it to a 3 or 4 day,
> 
> 1. can I do that over the phone (or online?)
> 
> 2. or do I need to go to guest services at one of the parks?



1. No

2. Yes


----------



## Robo

MaryLovesPoohBear said:


> Thank you.
> Is there anywhere on the Disney site or anything from Disney saying that I will get the monetary value of the ticket?  My husband is an engineer and is very wary of holding a ticket until after it expires.
> 
> I don't think it will be a problem, but just in case?


The Disney website is no "authority" in these matters, anyway.
MANY incorrect listings.
My info does come from "insiders" at Disney.
But, if there's any doubt, don't do the deed.


----------



## MaryLovesPoohBear

Robo said:


> The Disney website is no "authority" in these matters, anyway.
> MANY incorrect listings.
> My info does come from "insiders" at Disney.
> But, if there's any doubt, don't do the deed.


I don't doubt it in the least, the last thing Disney wants is the bad press it would receive from not honoring tickets that expired.  I just have to convince the engineer in my husband.  I am pretty well there. 

How might fastpasses work for that ticket.  Would there be any way to book them before I get there to exchange the ticket for the annual pass?  Or would I be out of luck?


----------



## Robo

MaryLovesPoohBear said:


> I don't doubt it in the least, the last thing Disney wants is the bad press it would receive from not honoring tickets that expired.  I just have to convince the engineer in my husband.  I am pretty well there.
> 
> How might fastpasses work for that ticket.  Would there be any way to book them before I get there to exchange the ticket for the annual pass?  Or would I be out of luck?


No info on "expired" tickets and FP+.
Booking with an expired ticket would be in doubt.


----------



## DVC4US

keishashadow said:


> Ha, knew too good to be true.
> 
> Based upon your experience with past blackout dates around Easter...
> 
> Do you think I have a good chance of success with this trip (that has difficult to change components cruise/DVC booking) if expecting to use the APH thru March 17 next year?



I know you quoted Robo but thought I would throw in my 2 cents.

As with anything they do, until published it's hard to guess.  But going off previous years the spring break blackout for Gold APs has been the week before and the week after Easter.  HTH


----------



## MaryLovesPoohBear

Robo said:


> No info on "expired" tickets and FP+.
> Booking with an expired ticket would be in doubt.


Sorry for beating a dead horse.  But I just thought of something else.

Is there a way to take that "ticket" loaded onto my account and purchase an annual pass right away, getting a voucher?  Or do we have to wait for the ticket to expire? 

Basically, I am taking a trip at the end of August and will receive the unused ticket.  Then I will be back mid September, our final trip on my annual pass.  I'm wondering if I can take care of whatever I need to do with the ticket then, in September.


----------



## Robo

MaryLovesPoohBear said:


> Sorry for beating a dead horse.  But I just thought of something else.
> 
> Is there a way to take that "ticket" loaded onto my account and purchase an annual pass right away, getting a voucher?  Or do we have to wait for the ticket to expire?
> 
> Basically, I am taking a trip at the end of August and will receive the unused ticket.  Then I will be back mid September, our final trip on my annual pass.  I'm wondering if I can take care of whatever I need to do with the ticket then, in September.


Yes. You can upgrade in person at WDW, to an AP Certificate.
It won't expire for many years from now.
You can book FP+ with that Certiifate.


----------



## biochemgirl

Anyone have experience with having two separate tickets and using them to bridge and upgrade to AP?

My specific idea is this: 
I currently have pre Feb 12, 2017 tickets. I am looking at purchasing a Free Dining package with just 2 day PH tickets. Will I be able to use the value of the 2 day PH and my stored 7 day PH together to get an AP? If my math is correct, I’d only have to pay about $87 to upgrade once we arrive.

Thanks!


----------



## MaryLovesPoohBear

Robo said:


> Yes. You can upgrade in person at WDW, to an AP Certificate.
> It won't expire for many years from now.
> You can book FP+ with that Certiifate.


You just made my day.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Robo

biochemgirl said:


> Anyone have experience with having two separate tickets and using them to bridge and upgrade to AP?
> 
> My specific idea is this:
> I currently have pre Feb 12, 2017 tickets. I am looking at purchasing a Free Dining package with just 2 day PH tickets. Will I be able to use the value of the 2 day PH and my stored 7 day PH together to get an AP? If my math is correct, I’d only have to pay about $87 to upgrade once we arrive.
> 
> Thanks!



Upgrades are strictly "one-for-one."
Multiple tickets (nor their values) cannot be combined to create a single new ticket.


----------



## jmmess

Robo said:


> Upgrades are strictly "one-for-one."
> Multiple tickets (nor their values) cannot be combined to create a single new ticket.


When I had all let the issues back in February upgrading my AP, the CMs did offer this as option - cash in an old ticket and get a credit towards the ticket I actually wanted to upgrade. Maybe it was a one off or maybe it just as a result of the recent price changes and this issues I was facing?


----------



## Robo

jmmess said:


> When I had all let the issues back in February upgrading my AP, the CMs did offer this as option - *cash in an old ticket and get a credit towards the ticket I actually wanted to upgrade.* Maybe it was a one off or maybe it just as a result of the recent price changes and this issues I was facing?



What you just said above is the way an upgrade works.
"Cash in an old (unused) ticket and get credit toward one new ticket that you want."

But, NOT "cash in TWO old (unused) tickets and get credit toward one new ticket that you want."


----------



## jmmess

Robo said:


> What you just said above is the way an upgrade works.
> "Cash in an old (unused) ticket and get credit toward one new ticket that you want."
> 
> But, NOT "cash in TWO old (unused) tickets and get credit toward one new ticket that you want."


I'm not sure if I was clear, but they were allowing me to get credit for ticket A in order to upgrade ticket B to an AP. Isn't that two tickets or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## biochemgirl

jmmess said:


> I'm not sure if I was clear, but they were allowing me to get credit for ticket A in order to upgrade ticket B to an AP. Isn't that two tickets or am I misunderstanding?



Was this recently? Were the tickets minted before or after the last price increase? And by phone or in person? 

Thanks!


----------



## jmmess

biochemgirl said:


> Was this recently? Were the tickets minted before or after the last price increase? And by phone or in person?
> 
> Thanks!


It was at GR in DS after the price increase but with tickets bought pre-increase. May not be the norm, but can't hurt to ask.


----------



## AngiTN

jmmess said:


> I'm not sure if I was clear, but they were allowing me to get credit for ticket A in order to upgrade ticket B to an AP. Isn't that two tickets or am I misunderstanding?





jmmess said:


> It was at GR in DS after the price increase but with tickets bought pre-increase. May not be the norm, but can't hurt to ask.


No question it is not the norm. Never hurts to ask but you have never been able to use 2 tickets to upgrade to an AP. Not before the price increase, not ever. That doesn't mean a CM wouldn't do it, we all know they often do whatever the heck they want. But policy is definitely 1 ticket towards AP renewal. But no, it won't hurt to ask


----------



## crayon3448

AngiTN said:


> No reason to buy MM. When you get an AP, it will "turn on" all photos taken for the past year. So if you have an old trip those photos will be in your account too. And it will include photos from your breakfast (if they have any there, can't remember if H&V does a pre meal photo or not)
> 
> And the AP start date will be either the day you upgrade or the day you first use the ticket you use to upgrade, whichever is older.



Thanks so much for the response.  

I just had another thought- we are paying OOP for the H&V PPO meal. With and AP we would get 20%. So it would make sense to upgrade before the meal. Can we do that at HS in the morning or is it too early?

Would out only other option be Disney Springs on the evening before?  What time is it open til? and will all of us need to go?


----------



## AngiTN

If you are just getting your AP you can do that at any ticket window. I'd think they are open early but hopefully someone here will know an exact time.

I know GS at DS is open late but I don't know the exact time they close

DH has always had to be there to get his AP but DGD does not


----------



## Robo

AngiTN said:


> If you are just getting your AP you can do that at any ticket window. I'd think they are open early but hopefully someone here will know an exact time.



Outside the parks, there will be a Guest Relations and/or ticket booth (both can do pretty much the same things for guests) approximately thirty minutes before GUESTS are admitted. That includes for early breakfasts and Extra Magic Hours.

So...
On days when the regular opening time is 9:00AM, there will be a Guest Relations and/or ticket booth open outside that park as early as about 7:30AM.

On days when the Extra Magic Hours opening time is 8:00AM, there will be a Guest Relations and/or ticket booth open outside that park as early as about 7:30AM.

On days when the regular opening time is 8:00AM, (no AM EMH) there will be a Guest Relations and/or ticket booth open outside that park as early as about 7:30AM.

On days when the Extra Magic Hours opening time is 7:00AM, there will be a Guest Relations and/or ticket booth open outside that park as early as about 6:30AM.


----------



## Robo

AngiTN said:


> I know GS at DS is open late but I don't know the exact time they close


Guest Relations ("Welcome Center") at Disney Springs is open until Midnight.


----------



## ShyMiss

Hope someone can help. I have always bought a MYW package in the past. This time, it works out cheaper for me to buy *tickets and resort seperate*. I would buy both through Disney & my fast pass window would open quick. First time I'm booking a "*last minute*" trip.

 How does this all work? I read on UT that their *tickets need to be activated*. Is this the same *when purchasing directly through Disney? *When I started the mock booking it looked like I could choose "will call" or have them sent by snail mail. (According to the site I'd have to pay for express shipping if I want the physical tickets to arrive before my fastpass window.) 

Do I need the physical tickets & some sort of number to enter in my MDE to *"link" the tickets* so I can make my *60 day* *FP selection*? Couldn't find the exact info I need on Disney's website. Also would my resort automatically be linked after I purchase it?

Thanks so very much for any help you can provide. I thought about starting a new thread but decided to try here first, since it's "all about tickets."

Shy


----------



## Robo

ShyMiss said:


> Hope someone can help. I have always bought a MYW package in the past. This time, it works out cheaper for me to buy *tickets and resort seperate*. I would buy both through Disney & my fast pass window would open quick. First time I'm booking a "*last minute*" trip.
> 
> How does this all work?
> 
> 1. I read on UT that their *tickets need to be activated*.
> 2. Is this the same *when purchasing directly through Disney? *
> 3. When I started the mock booking it looked like I could choose "will call" or have them sent by snail mail.
> 4. (According to the site I'd have to pay for express shipping if I want the physical tickets to arrive before my fastpass window.)
> Do I need the physical tickets &
> 5. some sort of number to enter in my MDE to *"link" the tickets* so I can make my *60 day* *FP selection*?
> 6. Couldn't find the exact info I need on Disney's website.
> 7. Also would my resort automatically be linked after I purchase it?



1. Nope. Not true.
2. No need to activate anything. (Unless you are buying an AP.)
3. Yup.
4. You don't need physical tickets to be sent to you.
Since you will be staying at a WDW resort, your MagicBands will work as your tickets.
5. In the case of third party tickets (like UT) yes, a number.
6. Buying from Disney, in most cases, the tickets will automatically link.
(Or you can add them manually, as in the case of UT (etc.) tickets.)
7. Yes.
What you are planning is actually very easy.


----------



## ShyMiss

Robo said:


> 1. Nope. Not true.
> 2. No need to activate anything.
> 3. Yup.



Thank you for your quick response! I must not have enough coffee in my system. 
I see you are saying no need to activate tickets.

So If I purchase tickets seperate from Disney today, *do I need to do anything else in order to book my FP at 60 days*?
 Or can I just log into my MDE account as I've done with packages?
I am intersted in  the "4-park magic ticket" if that makes any difference?


Thanks again.


----------



## Robo

ShyMiss said:


> Thank you for your quick response! I must not have enough coffee in my system.
> I see you are saying no need to activate tickets.
> 
> 1. So If I purchase tickets seperate from Disney today, *do I need to do anything else in order to book my FP at 60 days*?
> 2.  Or can I just log into my MDE account as I've done with packages?
> 3. I am intersted in  the "4-park magic ticket" if that makes any difference?


1. If you order tickets from Disney via your MyDisneyExperience account, they will automatically link.
(If not, you can add them manually, in seconds, by typing in their confirmation numbers.)
2. Yes.
3. That'll work.


----------



## ShyMiss

Robo said:


> 1. If you order tickets from Disney via your MyDisneyExperience account, they will automatically link.
> (If not, you can add them manually, in seconds, by typing in their confirmation numbers.)
> 2. Yes.
> 3. That'll work.



Thank you!   Last clarification question = So if it doesn't link automatically, where would I find the "confirmation" numbers for the tickets?


----------



## Robo

ShyMiss said:


> Thank you!   Last clarification question = So if it doesn't link automatically, where would I find the "confirmation" numbers for the tickets?


When you order tickets (or really, anything from Disney) when they respond to your order, there will be a confirmation number (or more than one.)


----------



## ShyMiss

Robo said:


> When you order tickets (or really, anything from Disney) when they respond to your order, there will be a confirmation number (or more than one.)


----------



## Amy M

I currently have a 6-day park hopper for our trip June 4-12.  We have an off day scheduled, but may decide while we are there to go to a water park on that day.  I believe I can upgrade my hopper to the hopper plus while we are there, is that correct?  The cost difference between the hopper and hopper plus is $15, much cheaper than paying the daily rate at the water parks.  I am hesitant to buy the plus pass ahead of time, because we may want/need a break day mid-trip and then the plus option would have been a waste of money.


----------



## grumpy28

When upgrading to an AP,can I use multiple payment methods. I have some GC money that I would like to apply, so I would be paying with GCs and credit card. TIA!


----------



## Robo

grumpy28 said:


> When upgrading to an AP,can I use multiple payment methods. I have some GC money that I would like to apply, so I would be paying with GCs and credit card. TIA!



Yup.


----------



## Robo

Amy M said:


> I currently have a 6-day park hopper for our trip June 4-12.  We have an off day scheduled, but may decide while we are there to go to a water park on that day.
> 
> 1. I believe I can upgrade my hopper to the hopper plus while we are there, is that correct?
> 2. The cost difference between the hopper and hopper plus is $15, much cheaper than paying the daily rate at the water parks.



1. Correct.
2. Correct, if you purchased tickets minted after (or booked your WDW package after) Feb. 12, 2017.



(BTW, this is my *95,000th post*!)


----------



## Eastern

Can someone tell me how much it would be to price-bridge an old stock UT 7 day adult PH ticket to a Disney Platinum Pass? My brain is broke.


----------



## Robo

Eastern said:


> Can someone tell me how much it would be to price-bridge an old stock UT 7 day adult PH ticket to a Disney Platinum Pass? My brain is broke.



$829.64 Platinum AP (Current) 
-467.54  Adult 7-day PH (Pre-Feb. 12, 2017)
=*362.10* Price to upgrade (including tax)


----------



## Amy M

Robo said:


> 1. Correct.
> 2. Correct, if you purchased tickets minted after (or booked your WDW package after) Feb. 12, 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> (BTW, this is my *95,000th post*!)


Wow!  That is a lot of posts!!!  I am on this site multiple times a day and you can see my posts...lol.  I need to step it up!  

Thanks for the information.  We booked out package last summer, so I guess it would be more than just $15 per ticket.


----------



## Robo

Amy M said:


> We booked out package last summer, so I guess it would be more than just $15 per ticket.



It is POSSIBLE that the ticket CM will do the upgrade for $15 +tax.
(It never hurts to ask nicely.)

Otherwise: 

$511.20 Adult 6-day Park Hopper _Plus_ (Current)
-451.56 Adult 6-day Park Hopper (Pre-Feb. 12, 2017)
= 59.64 (Maximum charge to upgrade to the Hopper _Plus_


----------



## Amy M

Robo said:


> It is POSSIBLE that the ticket CM will do the upgrade for $15 +tax.
> (It never hurts to ask nicely.)
> 
> Otherwise:
> 
> $511.20 Adult 6-day Park Hopper _Plus_ (Current)
> -451.56 Adult 6-day Park Hopper (Pre-Feb. 12, 2017)
> = 59.64 (Maximum charge to upgrade to the Hopper _Plus_


Dang...$15 would be worth it, but having to pay the difference in price between the old and new prices is practically the same as paying for a day at the water parks.  I will just have to ask super nicely if we decide to do this.  Thanks for your number crunching!


----------



## avic77

I came to ask if i would be able to add Water parks to our 2 day Park hopper / free dining package for the $15 after we arrived. I hate to add it before hand. From the previous post I take it that i can easily add water park option once we are down there?
Also if we decide not to do waterparks i may add a day or two to the 2 park hopper tickets. Any clue what that would cost per Adult ticket?


----------



## Robo

avic77 said:


> 1a. I came to ask if i would be able to add Water parks to our 2 day Park hopper / free dining package
> 1b. for the $15
> 1c. after we arrived.
> 2a. I hate to add it before hand.
> 2b. From the previous post I take it that i can easily add water park option once we are down there?
> 3. Also if we decide not to do waterparks i may add a day or two to the 2 park hopper tickets.
> 4. Any clue what that would cost per Adult ticket?



Question A: On what date did you originally book your WDW Resort package?

1a. Yes.
1b. Maybe. That can depend on the answer to Question A, above.
1c. Yes.
2a. What is the reason that you don't want to do so?
2b. Yes.
3. Yes.
4. That can depend on the answer to Question A, above.


----------



## avic77

Robo said:


> Question A: On what date did you originally book your WDW Resort package?
> 
> 1a. Yes.
> 1b. Maybe. That can depend on the answer to Question A, above.
> 1c. Yes.
> 2a. What is the reason that you don't want to do so?
> 2b. Yes.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. That can depend on the answer to Question A, above.


Booked last week, dont want to add water parks yet because we have AP for USO so we may just go there


----------



## Robo

avic77 said:


> 1a. I came to ask if i would be able to add Water parks to our 2 day Park hopper / free dining package
> 1b. for the $15
> 1c. after we arrived.
> 2a. I hate to add it before hand.
> 2b. From the previous post I take it that i can easily add water park option once we are down there?
> 3. Also if we decide not to do waterparks i may add a day or two to the 2 park hopper tickets.
> 4. Any clue what that would cost per Adult ticket?




Since you booked after Feb. 12,2017...

1a. Yes.
1b. Yes. $15.
1c. Yes.
2a. OK
2b. Yes.
3. Yes.
4. Subtract the current price of the ticket that you HAVE
from the current price of the ticket that you WANT.
Pay that difference price for the upgrade.
So...
-------
$371.69 (3-day Hopper, Adult)
-275.84 (2-day Hopper, Adult)
=*95.85* (1-day add-on upgrade)
-------
$452.63 (4-day Hopper, Adult)
-275.84 (2-day Hopper, Adult)
=*176.79* (2-day add-on upgrade)

"Short" tickets have, by far, the highest cost per day.
If you were adding days to, say, a 6-day ticket, the extra days would only cost about $20 each.


----------



## DoulaMel

AngiTN said:


> Not unless the next trip is within 14 days of first use
> or
> It's a special ticket sold to FL residents



Thank you!  It is not, we are going in October and December.


----------



## Alice Sr.

I have a question regarding the following information from post 2:
"If a MYW ticket was purchased on or after Feb. 12, 2017, as long as the ticket has not been used to enter any park gate, it is considered "unused" and remains *valid to begin use up until its expiration date. The expiration date will be provided at the time you purchase your ticket.*

*An "unused" ticket can be used by the original ticker holder, or given away to anyone else, or sold to anyone else.
This is true even if the ticket has been connected to a MyDisneyExperience account, but has yet to be used by anyone. *
That ticket can still be transferred via MyDisneyExperience to another guest who connects to the original ticket holder's MyDisneyExperience account."

My specific questions are underlined below. I want to order 3 Park Hoppers next month from UT for my DD's family for use on our upcoming Dec/2017 trip.  My concern is that her fiancee may not be able to go if something comes up at work.  

I will add the Hoppers to my MDE, it doesn't sound like it matters if I assign them or not they would be available to reassign as long as they are unused, correct? 
If he doesn't go would I be able to use it toward a DVC AP for me in the future?
Is there a way to know what the expiration date will be?  I will be buying a DVC AP voucher next month for myself (to be activated on the Dec/2017 trip). The following year we are going to Aulani so I will not need another AP until spring or fall of 2019.  I would want to apply the unused Hopper at that point (if in fact he does not end up going).


----------



## Robo

Alice Sr. said:


> I have a question regarding the following information from post 2:
> "If a MYW ticket was purchased on or after Feb. 12, 2017, as long as the ticket has not been used to enter any park gate, it is considered "unused" and remains *valid to begin use up until its expiration date. The expiration date will be provided at the time you purchase your ticket.*
> 
> *An "unused" ticket can be used by the original ticker holder, or given away to anyone else, or sold to anyone else.
> This is true even if the ticket has been connected to a MyDisneyExperience account, but has yet to be used by anyone. *
> That ticket can still be transferred via MyDisneyExperience to another guest who connects to the original ticket holder's MyDisneyExperience account."
> 
> My specific questions are underlined below. I want to order 3 Park Hoppers next month from UT for my DD's family for use on our upcoming Dec/2017 trip.  My concern is that her fiancee may not be able to go if something comes up at work.
> 
> I will add the Hoppers to my MDE, it doesn't sound like it matters if I assign them or not they would be available to reassign as long as they are unused, correct?
> If he doesn't go would I be able to use it toward a DVC AP for me in the future?
> Is there a way to know what the expiration date will be?  I will be buying a DVC AP voucher next month for myself (to be activated on the Dec/2017 trip). The following year we are going to Aulani so I will not need another AP until spring or fall of 2019.  I would want to apply the unused Hopper at that point (if in fact he does not end up going).


1. Correct.
2. Yes.
3. Don't worry about the expiration date.
Even after a ticket "expires," its original purchase price can be applied to buying a new ticket.
The "expiration" only applies to it being used to enter a park.


----------



## knockUout

I have an unused one day ticket for Disney Quest.  Can this be applied to a one day water park ticket?


----------



## Robo

knockUout said:


> I have an unused one day ticket for Disney Quest.  Can this be applied to a one day water park ticket?



Likely.
Even more of a chance after DQ closes in July.
(It never hurts to "ask nicely.")


----------



## knockUout

Robo said:


> Likely.
> Even more of a chance after DQ closes in July.
> (It never hurts to "ask nicely.")


Thanks- our  trip is in August.


----------



## sqpcsqpc

I am considering annual passes for our family of 4. Based upon projected length of stay and timing of our next couple of stays annual passes would be approximately breakeven for park admission only.  Do all the members of our party need to have annual passes?  Can one of us upgrade to take advantage of the perks (discounts, photo pass, etc) of annual passes to benefit the whole group?  I know the annual pass holder would need to pay all the bills etc, to get the discounts.


----------



## beesly

sqpcsqpc said:


> I am considering annual passes for our family of 4. Based upon projected length of stay and timing of our next couple of stays annual passes would be approximately breakeven for park admission only.  Do all the members of our party need to have annual passes?  Can one of us upgrade to take advantage of the perks (discounts, photo pass, etc) of annual passes to benefit the whole group?  I know the annual pass holder would need to pay all the bills etc, to get the discounts.



You can have only one person upgrade in order to get the perks for your family, but I would recommend that you consider upgrading others if it's truly a break-even scenario (or close). I didn't upgrade my DD last year because we were only planning two trips and her two separate tickets were slightly (maybe $20-$30) cheaper than an AP, and my AP got us the discounts. Then we ended up taking two more short trips for which I purchased new tickets for her - an AP would have saved a few hundred dollars. If there's any chance that having one AP will tempt you to make additional trips, I'd recommend that you upgrade anyone who might go on those trips while you have the chance.


----------



## OasterP

I have a question about upgrading to an AP, and I thought this would be a good place to ask.  I am staying in December for a split stay (at the moment).  I have a 2 day hopper and an 8 day hopper.  If we are upgrading to AP, will they take the value of the combined tickets towards  AP, or do I have to upgrade one of them and keep the others for another time? Ideally I would like to have one stay and cancel the split stays, but that hasn't worked out so well yet.  I was going to call Disney but honestly think I will get a more accurate answer here. Thanks!


----------



## siskaren

OasterP said:


> I have a question about upgrading to an AP, and I thought this would be a good place to ask.  I am staying in December for a split stay (at the moment).  I have a 2 day hopper and an 8 day hopper.
> 
> 1.  If we are upgrading to AP, will they take the value of the combined tickets towards  AP,
> 
> 2. or do I have to upgrade one of them and keep the others for another time?
> 
> Ideally I would like to have one stay and cancel the split stays, but that hasn't worked out so well yet.  I was going to call Disney but honestly think I will get a more accurate answer here. Thanks!



1. Nope

2. Yep


----------



## OasterP

siskaren said:


> 1. Nope
> 
> 2. Yep



Doh!! Well thank you!


----------



## AngiTN

OasterP said:


> I have a question about upgrading to an AP, and I thought this would be a good place to ask.  *I am staying in December for a split stay (at the moment).  I have a 2 day hopper and an 8 day hopper. * If we are upgrading to AP, will they take the value of the combined tickets towards  AP, or do I have to upgrade one of them and keep the others for another time? Ideally I would like to have one stay and cancel the split stays, but that hasn't worked out so well yet.  I was going to call Disney but honestly think I will get a more accurate answer here. Thanks!


Are you required to purchase tickets for both stays?


----------



## OasterP

AngiTN said:


> Are you required to purchase tickets for both stays?



To get the "free" dining I did have to.  I could do a room only though I'm sure.


----------



## AngiTN

OasterP said:


> To get the "free" dining I did have to.  I could do a room only though I'm sure.


It may be worth paying OOP for dining on the first 2 days and just accessing the tickets on the 8 day stay early. Get 10 days if you need 10, instead of 8. That's got to cost less than 2 day ticket and 8 day ticket, with PH


----------



## Robo

Think long and hard about "Free Dining."


----------



## Fishteacher

Hi, I am sorry if this has been answered but this is a really long thread to read through. We currently have a 7 day park hopper with the new water park option. Does this mean I have seven park days and an additional seven water park days (for a total of 14 days) or is it a combined seven days for all parks and water parks. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Robo

Fishteacher said:


> We currently have a 7 day park hopper with the new water park option.Does this mean I have seven park days and an additional seven water park days (for a total of 14 days) or is it a combined seven days for all parks and water parks. Thank you so much in advance!



You can use the Water Park (etc.) visits on the same -or- different days than the Theme Park days.
7 DAYS of Theme Park visits. 7 ENTRIES for Water Park (etc.) visits.

Remember that any unused assist(s) on your ticket will expire 14 days following first use.

Ticket FIRST USED on a *Monday*:
Day 1- Mon
Day 2- Tue
Day 3- Wed
Day 4- Thu
Day 5- Fri
Day 6- Sat
Day 7- Sun
Day 8- Mon
Day 9- Tue
Day 10- Wed
Day 11- Thu
Day 12- Fri
Day 13- Sa
Day 14- Sun
Day 15- No longer valid


Ticket FIRST USED on a *Tuesday*:
Day 1- Tue
Day 2- Wed
Day 3- Thu
Day 4- Fri
Day 5- Sat
Day 6- Sun
Day 7- Mon
Day 8- Tue
Day 9- Wed
Day 10- Thu
Day 11- Fri
Day 12- Sat
Day 13- Sun
Day 14- Mon
Day 15- No longer valid

Ticket FIRST USED on a *Wednesday*:
Day 1- Wed
Day 2- Thu
Day 3- Fri
Day 4- Sat
Day 5- Sun
Day 6- Mon
Day 7- Tue
Day 8- Wed
Day 9- Thu
Day 10- Fri
Day 11- Sat
Day 12- Sun
Day 13- Mon
Day 14- Tue
Day 15- No longer valid


----------



## dnw25

Hoping for verification.

Somehow - please no comments - lost 7 day PH and AP certificate purchased at Disney Store.  However, they are linked to my MDE account.  After tearing place apart, I had no luck finding them but called WDW tickets to ask if the receipts/cards are necessary.  I was told as long as linked to MDE, we are all set.  They can look them up on MDE when we pick up AP and upgrade to AP.

Correct?  Makes sense to me but still a little worried.


----------



## hodad

dnw25 said:


> Hoping for verification.
> 
> Somehow - please no comments - lost 7 day PH and AP certificate purchased at Disney Store.  However, they are linked to my MDE account.  After tearing place apart, I had no luck finding them but called WDW tickets to ask if the receipts/cards are necessary.  I was told as long as linked to MDE, we are all set.  They can look them up on MDE when we pick up AP and upgrade to AP.
> 
> Correct?  Makes sense to me but still a little worried.


You should be fine. Bring your ID and your magic bands if you have any.


----------



## AngiTN

dnw25 said:


> Hoping for verification.
> 
> Somehow - please no comments - lost 7 day PH and AP certificate purchased at Disney Store.  However, they are linked to my MDE account.  After tearing place apart, I had no luck finding them but called WDW tickets to ask if the receipts/cards are necessary.  I was told as long as linked to MDE, we are all set.  They can look them up on MDE when we pick up AP and upgrade to AP.
> 
> Correct?  Makes sense to me but still a little worried.


For a change, they are 100% correct. Bring your ID, and they'll get you squared away


----------



## dnw25

AngiTN said:


> For a change, they are 100% correct. Bring your ID, and they'll get you squared away


Thank you both.

Reread the first page and now have some questions.

1.  Linked all of our tickets to MDE (from UCT and Disney store).  Even if not using them, is there an advantage to picking them up this trip? (next trip go right to entrance?)

2.  I purchased an AP voucher from Disney store in 2015.  When I go to pick it up at GS, will I be charged the price difference?

3. Tickets from UCT are upgraded from the cost prior to February's price increase - 7D PH so 446.24 and 467.54.  Totally understand that part.  However, the child's 7D PH purchased from Disney store in 2015 will be "bridged."  So I pay a. the price difference from 2015 cost to 2017 cost and then b. difference to AP?

4. since AP same for child or adult, can I upgrade child 7DPH to adult AP?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Under MDE account, there is myself (planner), DH, DD9 and MIL.  

Our three WDW passes were purchased for free with Air Miles, MIL purchased hers through the Cdn Discounted rate. 

Under "Magicbands and Cards", our three profiles show as "Active" with a 12-digit number/letter code.  MIL's ticket doesn't show up at all under this section.
What makes it more confusing for me is that when I look under my "Friends and Family List", she is there and shows her tickets are linked to the MDE. 

Is this because we had physical WDW passes (in card format) and she only has the voucher/bar code until we get to WDW? Will this cause issues for when go to make FP+ reservations for our group?


----------



## Robo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Under "Magicbands and Cards", *our three profiles* show as "*Active*" with a 12-digit number/letter code...
> when I look under my "Friends and Family List", *she is there* and shows *her tickets are linked* to the MDE.
> 
> Will this cause issues for when go to make FP+ reservations for our group?



Sounds fine to me.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ok, so I shouldn't be too concerned that her tickets are not showing as "Active"?


----------



## Princess KP

I have a question about upgrading to an AP.

I am looking in to purchasing the Canadian Resident tickets and then upgrading to an AP once we've used one day of the ticket. I know if we purchase through Disney, they will "credit" me the actual amount I paid. I am also able to purchase the promo tickets through an authorized reseller here in Canada. Will Disney know how much I paid? Wondering if price bridging will be available to me if I purchase through the reseller. Both options will require me to show proof of residency. 

TIA


----------



## huskies90

I will be buying a DVC Gold AP for myself and daughter for our June trip. I read all the MYW upgrade info in the first posts.  My question is why would someone NOT buy a 6 day hopper (or whichever ticket gives you the biggest savings) at one of the discounters and then upgrade after using the MYW ticket once?  I guess I don't get what the drawbacks are? The 6 day hopper is a $68 savings on Undercover Tourist.  For me, that is a $136 savings. What am I missing?


----------



## Robo

huskies90 said:


> I will be buying an DVC Gold AP for myself and daughter for our June trip. I read all the MYW upgrade info in the first posts.  My question is why would someone NOT buy a 6 day hopper (or whichever ticket gives you the biggest savings) at one of the discounters and then upgrade after using the MYW ticket once?  I guess I don't get what the drawbacks are? The 6 day hopper is a $68 savings on Undercover Tourist.  For me, that is a $136 savings. What am I missing?


No drawbacks.
What stops most from doing this is that they don't know that they CAN. 
Go for it!


----------



## AngiTN

huskies90 said:


> I will be buying an DVC Gold AP for myself and daughter for our June trip. I read all the MYW upgrade info in the first posts.  My question is *why would someone NOT buy a 6 day hopper (or whichever ticket gives you the biggest savings) *at one of the discounters and then upgrade after using the MYW ticket once?  I guess I don't get what the drawbacks are? The 6 day hopper is a $68 savings on Undercover Tourist.  For me, that is a $136 savings. What am I missing?


1 draw back is if you have an 8 day trip (or anything more than the # of days in your ticket) since you'll be limited to the FP you can make until you do the upgrade, which you can't do till you arrive.


----------



## Robo

Princess KP said:


> I have a question about upgrading to an AP.
> 
> I am looking in to purchasing the Canadian Resident tickets and then upgrading to an AP once we've used one day of the ticket. I know if we purchase through Disney, they will "credit" me the actual amount I paid. I am also able to purchase the promo tickets through an authorized reseller here in Canada.
> 1-  Will Disney know how much I paid?
> 2- Wondering if price bridging will be available to me if I purchase through the reseller.
> 3- Both options will require me to show proof of residency.
> 
> TIA



You don't  need to use a ticket once to upgrade it.
(It doesn't hurt. It doesn't help.)
1- Nope. They only know what the discounter paid. But, if the upgrade is price-bridged, it doesn't matter.
2- If the tickets you are buying are subject to upgrading and bridging, then yes.
3- OK.

(I have no idea if those tickets are subject to upgrading or bridging.)


----------



## Barbara C

Hi - 

I apologize in advance if this question has already been asked and answered - I did a search but didn't see this specific question.

We live in CT but own a townhouse in Kissimmee for which we pay all utilities.  The Florida address is listed on those bills but they are mailed to us in CT.  We are going down for 4 weeks this summer (yay!) and will purchase APs as that will be the cheapest option.  However, I was wondering if we would qualify for Florida resident APs as we will have bills that have a Florida address although our IDs will be a CT address.  I did call and the CM said she thought we would qualify as Florida residents but I'm not sure she sounded overly confident in her answer.

Thanks for your help.

Barbara


----------



## Robo

Barbara C said:


> We live in CT but own a townhouse in Kissimmee for which we pay all utilities.  The Florida address is listed on those bills but they are mailed to us in CT.  We are going down for 4 weeks this summer (yay!) and will purchase APs as that will be the cheapest option.  However, I was wondering if we would qualify for Florida resident APs as we will have bills that have a Florida address although our IDs will be a CT address.  I did call and the CM said she thought we would qualify as Florida residents but I'm not sure she sounded overly confident in her answer.



Sounds like you qualify to me (but, what do I know?) 

If they will allow the _purchase_, your second hurdle MIGHT be the first time you tried to _enter_ _the park_ with the new APs.
That can be a spot where they want ID/proof of FL residency. also.

You may or may not have trouble at either or both situations, but it seems like you would be able to get things ironed out.
Plan on extra time to accomplish both procedures.


----------



## mikat

I hope that Robo or someone else can help me with this ticket / FP+ question. I have a 7 day PH and it is on my MDE account. I have two trips - one in July and one in August. They are more than 14 days apart. The first trip is for work and I'll be solo, so I don't need to make many FP+ reservations, but I would like to make one day of Pandora FP+ ressies.

I plan on upgrading to an AP when I arrive in July. Will MDE allow me to make *1* day of FP+ ressies on the July trip and 6 days of FP+ ressies more than 14 days later in August on a ticket that is not yet an AP? I have resort stays for both timeframes, so I can get FP+ 60-days out, but the FP+ 60-day opening is before both trips happen.

I hope that makes sense. If I can't get the 1 day of FP+ for the July trip, I'll sacrifice the FP+ in the first solo trip to get the FP+ for the later family trip. TIA for any and all advice. And please let me know if you think this should go into a FP+ thread rather than a ticket thread.


----------



## Barbara C

Robo - Thanks for response!!  I didn't realize we would need to show ID when we entered the parks as well.  I suppose we will give it a shot and the worst that can happen is they say no.


----------



## VAfamily1998

We will be doing a quick trip in early August and my two teenagers will each need a 1 day MK ticket.   If I just go to the Disney website and purchase these online, will I be given a code that I would use to "link" it to my kids on MyDisneyExperience?    And then we'd be all set to reserve our FastPasses at 60 days and for them to enter the park when our trip comes?

Also, I am eligible for all military discounts and buying tickets on base.   I haven't seen any way to get a military discount on just a 1 day ticket like that, but I thought I'd just ask here in case I've missed something.   I'm also an annual passholder and a Chase Disney Visa card holder--but I don't think that has any kind of discount for purchasing single day tickets either, right?   Just wanted to check 

*and yes I know about the military salute tickets and they are a MUCH better value--but then we'd want to go to the parks for 4 days and really...this was" not supposed to be a big Disney trip at all...We will be in Florida for other reasons and managed to get a reservation for "Dining with an Imagineer" and...things have just snowballed into a mini Disney trip!   I just can't extend it into 4 park days!


----------



## Robo

Barbara C said:


> Robo - Thanks for response!!  I didn't realize we would need to show ID when we entered the parks as well.  I suppose we will give it a shot and the worst that can happen is they say no.



This can happen the FIRST TIME you enter a park using your newly-activated Resident AP.


----------



## Robo

mikat said:


> I hope that Robo or someone else can help me with this ticket / FP+ question. I have a 7 day PH and it is on my MDE account. I have two trips - one in July and one in August. They are more than 14 days apart. The first trip is for work and I'll be solo, so I don't need to make many FP+ reservations, but I would like to make one day of Pandora FP+ ressies.
> 
> I plan on upgrading to an AP when I arrive in July.
> 1. Will MDE allow me to make *1* day of FP+ ressies on the July trip and 6 days of FP+ ressies more than 14 days later in August on a ticket that is not yet an AP?
> I have resort stays for both timeframes, so I can get FP+ 60-days out, but the FP+ 60-day opening is before both trips happen.
> 
> I hope that makes sense. If I can't get the 1 day of FP+ for the July trip, I'll sacrifice the FP+ in the first solo trip to get the FP+ for the later family trip. TIA for any and all advice.
> 2. And please let me know if you think this should go into a FP+ thread rather than a ticket thread.



1. As far as I can figure, Yes.
2. It's more to do with FP than with tickets, but many things certainly overlap.


----------



## Robo

VAfamily1998 said:


> We will be doing a quick trip in early August and my two teenagers will each need a 1 day MK ticket.
> 1. If I just go to the Disney website and purchase these online, will I be given a code that I would use to "link" it to my kids on MyDisneyExperience?
> 2.  And then we'd be all set to reserve our FastPasses at 60 days and for them to enter the park when our trip comes?
> 
> 3. Also, I am eligible for all military discounts and buying tickets on base.   I haven't seen any way to get a military discount on just a 1 day ticket like that, but I thought I'd just ask here in case I've missed something.   I'm also an annual passholder and a Chase Disney Visa card holder--but I don't think that has any kind of discount for purchasing single day tickets either, right?
> 
> 4. and yes I know about the military salute tickets and they are a MUCH better value--but then we'd want to go to the parks for 4 days and really...this was" not supposed to be a big Disney trip at all...We will be in Florida for other reasons and managed to get a reservation for "Dining with an Imagineer" and...things have just snowballed into a mini Disney trip!   I just can't extend it into 4 park days!



1. If you open your MDE account and order the tickets THROUGH your MDE account, the tickets should automatically and instantly
show up in your MDE account. (And if not, yes, you can link them manually using the confirmation numbers.)
2. Yes.
3. I don't have any answers for this paragraph.
4. Once you buy those tickets, you can use a day or more on your first trip, and any unused days don't expire until very near the end of this year.
Can you use the rest of (or more of) the "days" on those tickets later this year?


----------



## VAfamily1998

Robo said:


> 1. If you open your MDE account and order the tickets THROUGH your MDE account, the tickets should automatically and instantly
> show up in your MDE account. (And if not, yes, you can link them manually using the confirmation numbers.)
> 2. Yes.
> 3. I don't have any answers for this paragraph.
> 4. Once you buy those tickets, you can use a day or more on your first trip, and any unused days don't expire until very near the end of this year.
> Can you use the rest of (or more of) the "days" on those tickets later this year?


Thanks!   Unfortunately, I doubt we will make it down there again before the end of the year.   We will be down again right after New Year for the marathon weekend.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## jeremy1002

Question on renewing a kid's AP for the first time after they have turned 10 - Will the system automatically recognize crossing this age line and make the renewal AP be an adult one, or do you have to go through a whole process similar to buying one for the first time all over again?


----------



## Robo

jeremy1002 said:


> Question on renewing a kid's AP for the first time after they have turned 10 - Will the system automatically recognize crossing this age line and make the renewal AP be an adult one, or do you have to go through a whole process similar to buying one for the first time all over again?



There is no difference between a "child AP" and an "adult AP."


----------



## jeremy1002

Robo said:


> There is no difference between a "child AP" and an "adult AP."


In price and function, no, but in name yes for some reason, right?  My kid's AP is tagged with "3 to 9."  I was hoping this would go away when the renewal happens after turning ten to avoid potential confusion or CM scrutiny.


----------



## Robo

jeremy1002 said:


> In price and function, no, but in name yes for some reason, right?  My kid's AP is tagged with "3 to 9."  I was hoping this would go away when the renewal happens after turning ten to avoid potential confusion or CM scrutiny.



If this worries you, you can certainly check, if you'd like.

Call WDW Ticketing at

(407) 566-4985 (option 5)

Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat

Guests ages, once entered in your WDW files (and/or MDE,) are updated automatically.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

Can a 2 day MYW base ticket be upgraded to a 4-Park Magic Ticket? Our trip is during the valid dates in July. 

(Please forgive me if this has been answered already.)


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

VAfamily1998 said:


> We will be doing a quick trip in early August and my two teenagers will each need a 1 day MK ticket.   If I just go to the Disney website and purchase these online, will I be given a code that I would use to "link" it to my kids on MyDisneyExperience?    And then we'd be all set to reserve our FastPasses at 60 days and for them to enter the park when our trip comes?
> 
> Also, I am eligible for all military discounts and buying tickets on base.   I haven't seen any way to get a military discount on just a 1 day ticket like that, but I thought I'd just ask here in case I've missed something.   I'm also an annual passholder and a Chase Disney Visa card holder--but I don't think that has any kind of discount for purchasing single day tickets either, right?   Just wanted to check
> 
> *and yes I know about the military salute tickets and they are a MUCH better value--but then we'd want to go to the parks for 4 days and really...this was" not supposed to be a big Disney trip at all...We will be in Florida for other reasons and managed to get a reservation for "Dining with an Imagineer" and...things have just snowballed into a mini Disney trip!   I just can't extend it into 4 park days!



Our MWR office on base has 1 day tickets on the price list. Do you live near a base?  Buy the tickets there, and then you can link them on MDE to make your FP at 60 days, if staying onsite.

MWR price:
1-day Magic Kingdom                       Ad(10+) $113.00
1-day Magic Kingdom                      Ch (3-9) $106.75


----------



## Robo

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> Can a 2 day MYW base ticket be upgraded to a 4-Park Magic Ticket? Our trip is during the valid dates in July.



If that promotional sale is still going when you are at WDW, yes.


----------



## VAfamily1998

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Our MWR office on base has 1 day tickets on the price list. Do you live near a base?  Buy the tickets there, and then you can link them on MDE to make your FP at 60 days, if staying onsite.
> 
> MWR price:
> 1-day Magic Kingdom                       Ad(10+) $113.00
> 1-day Magic Kingdom                      Ch (3-9) $106.75


Thank you!   And since they are on base, they are not taxed, right?   Buying off the Disney site the total for 2 adult tickets was going to be $244.96 after tax...so it looks like I could save nearly $20 by buying them on base.


----------



## Robo

VAfamily1998 said:


> And since they are on base, they are not taxed, right?



Military tickets are just about the only WDW tickets that are not required to have FL tax added to them.

Nearly all other WDW tickets, regardless of if you bought them even in a non-Florida Disney store (for example,) DO have
FL tax added to their price.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

VAfamily1998 said:


> Thank you!   And since they are on base, they are not taxed, right?   Buying off the Disney site the total for 2 adult tickets was going to be $244.96 after tax...so it looks like I could save nearly $20 by buying them on base.


Yes there is no tax. 

I should have added that they probably have to order them which will take a few weeks.  And you can't make your FP selections until the order cones in.  So if on-site stay I would order the tickets at least 3 months in advance


----------



## VAfamily1998

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Yes there is no tax.
> 
> I should have added that they probably have to order them which will take a few weeks.  And you can't make your FP selections until the order cones in.  So if on-site stay I would order the tickets at least 3 months in advance


Ah thanks!   We are actually exactly 3 months out today!   I will have my husband check at work tomorrow.


----------



## disney buck

Can that confirmation number be used to link tickets because I want to get fast passes? I want to buy Canadian tickets today to go with my split stay in August that I already booked. I know that I have to show passports when I get there but will it be on my magic band when I get it?


----------



## jo-jo

Yesterday , May 2 ,we upgraded 7 day undercover tickets to dvc annual passes at the front desk at blt.       Today we noticed the date was Nov 19 as expiration date.      I just checked with blt front desk.........and they told me all upgraded tickets are dated from date of purchase.  This was a manager type person.




Just got off phone with member services, I need to go over to mk to get it fixed.


----------



## Robo

disney buck said:


> 1. Can that confirmation number be used to link tickets because I want to get fast passes? I want to buy Canadian tickets today to go with my split stay in August that I already booked. I know that I have to show passports when I get there but
> 2. will it be on my magic band when I get it?


1. Yes.
2. Yes, you can _access_ the ticket with your MB.

There is a reason to state this so carefully, as there is much confusion regarding
how MBs work and what they contain.

There is no reservation info, or ticket info, or credit card info, or FP+ info "put onto" a MagicBand.
A MagicBand only contains  a unique serial number that is used to access the information that is stored in a guest's MyDisneyExperience file.
When the MagicBand is touched to a "Mickey Head Reader,"
the MB's serial number is read and that number creates a an instant connection to the the guest's MDE account info.

The MagicBand works like the combination to a locked safe, or a key to a locked door.
The MB, itself, is not the container of the ticket or FastPass, or Room key number, etc.
The MB just *unlocks* the guest's file of info, allowing it to be accessed from her/his MDE account when needed.


----------



## Robo

jo-jo said:


> Yesterday , May 2 ,we upgraded 7 day undercover tickets to dvc annual passes at the front desk at blt.       Today we noticed the date was Nov 19 as expiration date.      I just checked with blt front desk.........
> 
> 1. and they told me all upgraded tickets are dated from date of purchase.  This was a manager type person.
> 
> 2. Just got off phone with member services, I need to go over to mk to get it fixed.



1. That might be what a CM who had no inkling of an idea of how APs actually work _might decide_ to do things.
However, that has no bearing on _correct_ AP procedure.
The real problem is that CMs must MANUALLY put in a date for the AP start-date, and if the CM doesn't know how to do this correctly,
(s)he could put in any old date at all.

2. Absolutely!


----------



## han22735

jo-jo said:


> Yesterday , May 2 ,we upgraded 7 day undercover tickets to dvc annual passes at the front desk at blt.       Today we noticed the date was Nov 19 as expiration date.      I just checked with blt front desk.........and they told me all upgraded tickets are dated from date of purchase.  This was a manager type person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got off phone with member services, I need to go over to mk to get it fixed.



Where those pre feb 12th tickets? and what was the amount of credit they gave you if they were?  We plan on the same upgrade in 10 days and i was just curious.

Edit to see...you prob bought them nov 19th? and thats why they dated it for that date.


----------



## stacey dee

HI,

I have purchased the UK ultimate 14 day ticket at a cost of $365 (using conversion of 1.28) however the price of this UK ticket has gone up to $493 - I am wanting to upgrade to the dvc annual pass as we have two trips coming up - please could you advise what the approx cost I will be looking at??

thanks 
Stacey


----------



## Robo

stacey dee said:


> HI,
> 
> I have purchased the UK ultimate 14 day ticket at a cost of $365 (using conversion of 1.28) however the price of this UK ticket has gone up to $493 - I am wanting to upgrade to the dvc annual pass as we have two trips coming up - please could you advise what the approx cost I will be looking at??
> 
> thanks
> Stacey



Subtract the cost of the 14-day UK ticket from the current cost of the DVC AP that you want.
Pay that difference price for the upgrade.

I don't know if (or how) the exchange rate (either on the day you BOUGHT the UK tickets or on the day that you UPGRADE the UK ticket)
will affect the UK ticket's value.


----------



## stacey dee

Thank you, do I subtract the cost I paid for the uk ticket or the cost it is selling for now??

Thanks Stacey


----------



## Robo

stacey dee said:


> Thank you, do I subtract the cost I paid for the uk ticket or the cost it is selling for now??
> 
> Thanks Stacey



I don't know, but my best guess is the price that it sold for when you bought it (exchange rate may affect this, too.)

It never hurts to "ask nicely" during the transaction about getting the better price (current value) for your original ticket.


----------



## stacey dee

Robo said:


> I don't know, but my best guess is the price that it sold for when you bought it (exchange rate may affect this, too.)
> 
> It never hurts to "ask nicely" during the transaction about getting the better price (current value) for your original ticket.




That's great, thanks I will give it a try


----------



## Barbara C

Barbara C said:


> Hi -
> 
> I apologize in advance if this question has already been asked and answered - I did a search but didn't see this specific question.
> 
> We live in CT but own a townhouse in Kissimmee for which we pay all utilities.  The Florida address is listed on those bills but they are mailed to us in CT.  We are going down for 4 weeks this summer (yay!) and will purchase APs as that will be the cheapest option.  However, I was wondering if we would qualify for Florida resident APs as we will have bills that have a Florida address although our IDs will be a CT address.  I did call and the CM said she thought we would qualify as Florida residents but I'm not sure she sounded overly confident in her answer.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Barbara




Hi - just wanted to give an update.  I was able to purchase Florida resident tickets but I wasn't able to do it on line as it would automatically default to a Florida mailing address while I wanted to use CT.  This was not an issue purchasing over the phone. I was also not able to use the monthly payment plan offerred to Florida residents as the will only allow that with a Florida mailing address.  I've checked both the disney website and had confirmed by a cast member that my home insurance bill and utility bills are acceptable proof of residence.  The CM I spoke with was quite knowledgable and helpful.  I've received email notification the vouchers are on their way.  Now we just need to wait until we get there to activate.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Coconuts

I have a FD package but then decided to start our trip a day earlier. I was unable to get FD for that first night so got a room only discount. I am sure I am unable to access FD until that second day but can I get my park tickets earlier so I can use them that first day? Thanks


----------



## ItsLayne

This has probably been answered a hundred times so I apologize, but I am looking to upgrade my MYW package tickets to an Annual Pass on the day I arrive. I know I just need to hit guest services at any of the parks, but what happens with my magic band? Do they give me a new one for the AP, or just link the AP to my current one? Will they automatically know I'm an AP when they scan it for discounts and memory maker, or is there a separate card for that?

Sorry if all this is stupid questions. I've never been a passholder before!


----------



## Robo

ItsLayne said:


> I am looking to upgrade my MYW package tickets to an Annual Pass on the day I arrive.
> 1. I know I just need to hit guest services at any of the parks, but
> 2. what happens with my magic band?
> 3. Do they give me a new one for the AP, or
> 4. just link the AP to my current one?
> 5. Will they automatically know I'm an AP when they scan it for discounts and memory maker, or
> 6. is there a separate card for that?
> 
> Sorry if all this is stupid questions. I've never been a passholder before!


1. Correct.
2. Nothing.
3. No. 
(They have, in the past, sent a new AP MB at some point after your current trip, but your current MB will work just fine for your AP after you upgrade.)
4. Well, sorta. They link your new AP to your MDE account. Your MB then ACCESSES your MDE info.
5. They don't scan your MB for discounts.
6. Yes.


----------



## ItsLayne

Gotcha. Thank you very much for the information, Robo!


----------



## AngiTN

Robo said:


> 1. Correct.
> 2. Nothing.
> 3. No.
> *(They have, in the past, sent a new AP MB at some point after your current trip, but your current MB will work just fine for your AP after you upgrade.)*
> 4. Well, sorta. They link your new AP to your MDE account. Your MB then ACCESSES your MDE info.
> 5. They don't scan your MB for discounts.
> 6. Yes.


They will still provide a MB based on having an AP. When you activate the AP, and each time you renew, you can go on to MDE and confirm and order a MB based on having an AP. Any and all MB you have will work interchangeably so it's not required to do this. Mostly it's there for locals who don't stay on site to be able to get a MB without having to buy one. I always order it just to give us all the colors. I had all the colors of the last generation and I'm working on getting them all for 2.0


----------



## ShyMiss

Hi again! This was my first time purchasing tickets seperately. Bought the 4-park magic tickets. They just came today, will I still get magicbands? We are staying on property. Bought both the tickets & resort through Disney online. I was told earlier in this thread that I will be able to book fastpasses at 60 days. (thanks) Now the tickets arriving have me questioning what my next steps should be. Can you help me fellow Disboards friends? 

Will I get magic bands mailed to me like we have when we purchase MYW packages?

Do I need to do anything with these hard ticket cards that arrived?

Do I need to do anything to ensure I can book my fastpasse at 60 days? 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## wmjeffer

I want to upgrade my 6 day ticket (purchased directly from Disney) to an AP. Can I do this at the TTC?


----------



## AngiTN

ShyMiss said:


> Hi again! This was my first time purchasing tickets seperately. Bought the 4-park magic tickets. They just came today, will I still get magicbands? We are staying on property. Bought both the tickets & resort through Disney online. I was told earlier in this thread that I will be able to book fastpasses at 60 days. (thanks) Now the tickets arriving have me questioning what my next steps should be. Can you help me fellow Disboards friends?
> 
> Will I get magic bands mailed to me like we have when we purchase MYW packages?
> 
> Do I need to do anything with these hard ticket cards that arrived?
> 
> Do I need to do anything to ensure I can book my fastpasse at 60 days?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


MB are connection to resort stays, not tickets. So yes, if you have a resort stay, you get a MB
The tickets should already show on MDE. If they do, that's all that is needed to book FP
If they aren't, load the ticket numbers in 



wmjeffer said:


> I want to upgrade my 6 day ticket (purchased directly from Disney) to an AP. Can I do this at the TTC?


Yes, TTC ticket window can do the upgrade


----------



## wmjeffer

AngiTN said:


> MB are connection to resort stays, not tickets. So yes, if you have a resort stay, you get a MB
> The tickets should already show on MDE. If they do, that's all that is needed to book FP
> If they aren't, load the ticket numbers in
> 
> 
> Yes, TTC ticket window can do the upgrade



Awesome - thank you!


----------



## ShyMiss

AngiTN said:


> MB are connection to resort stays, not tickets. So yes, if you have a resort stay, you get a MB
> The tickets should already show on MDE. If they do, that's all that is needed to book FP
> If they aren't, load the ticket numbers in



Thank you. I'll check my MDE account.


----------



## jo-jo

Update to my 6 month annual pass.....I, took the passes to guest services in mk.  The cm at the desk says let's check the xyz file.  Ok it says Nov. 19.  Now let's check the abc file and she shows me a tablet. It says we have 188 days left on our AP.  So that is correct, kiddo.   Yes,she said kiddo.   I of course said, how can that be, we just upgraded two days ago.   She gets her supervisor and tells me to tell the whole story again.   Bought 7 day parkhopper tickets from undercover in Nov, gave as Christmas gifts. Upgraded two days, but only have until Nov.     He says sometimes people get confused with the purchase date.   He tell the cm to go into this, that ,and the other,to fix it.    She acts like hmmm you learn something everyday.   I should have said, you were wrong kiddo!   But it got fixed.

As far as cost, we had two adult and one child, to upgrade to  gold dvc passes, it was $405.


----------



## AliciaS

Oh, please help! We are at WDW now and I thought we could add days at roughly $10 per day per person. Well, we just went down to the main desk here at the Poly and the woman at concierge said that what I thought would cost us $70 should cost us roughly $320?! Ack! Now I am feeling a bit panicked with our plans for the next few days and fastpasses and such. As in, we were going to go to DHS in the morning, but now I don't know what to do beside be up at 12:30 am trying to figu this out.

The tickets are pre-February, ParkSavers.com, 7-day Park Hoppers I want to make 8 and 9-day Park Hoppers (mix of kids and adults....date-night tonight used up one day for adults...thought it was only going to cost us $20?!).

When I do the math of pre-Feb gate price of 7-day park hopper tickets to current gate price of 8 and 9-day, the CM math is correct. I understand I am trying to bridge the discounter price AND the general price increase. Do I need to find a different cast member? Are there magic words I should use? Should it work or does it pret much never work?

Maybe the CM didn't realize the tickets were not bought from Disney. It looks like Disney-purchased tickets can't be bridged?

Doesn't Disney want us to spend two more days in the parks? I would think they would encourage us to happily spend $70 rather than not spend any extra at all on tickets.

Help!


----------



## jo-jo

They no longer bridge up to the current price.   If you bought the tickets before the last upgrade,  they will bridge up to the price before the increase.

Under the old rules,we would have paid about $240, new rules $405.


----------



## Robo

AliciaS said:


> Oh, please help! We are at WDW now and I thought we could add days at roughly $10 per day per person. Well, we just went down to the main desk here at the Poly and the woman at concierge said that what I thought would cost us $70 should cost us roughly $320?! Ack! Now I am feeling a bit panicked with our plans for the next few days and fastpasses and such. As in, we were going to go to DHS in the morning, but now I don't know what to do beside be up at 12:30 am trying to figu this out.
> 
> The tickets are pre-February, ParkSavers.com, 7-day Park Hoppers I want to make 8 and 9-day Park Hoppers (mix of kids and adults....date-night tonight used up one day for adults...thought it was only going to cost us $20?!).
> 
> When I do the math of pre-Feb gate price of 7-day park hopper tickets to current gate price of 8 and 9-day, the CM math is correct. I understand I am trying to bridge the discounter price AND the general price increase. Do I need to find a different cast member? Are there magic words I should use? Should it work or does it pret much never work?
> 
> Maybe the CM didn't realize the tickets were not bought from Disney. It looks like Disney-purchased tickets can't be bridged?
> 
> Doesn't Disney want us to spend two more days in the parks? I would think they would encourage us to happily spend $70 rather than not spend any extra at all on tickets.
> 
> Help!



Go to a ticket window or Guest Relations (not at a resort) and "ask nicely" if you can pay $20 per day to upgrade your tickets.
Best I can tell you to try.


----------



## AliciaS

Robo said:


> Go to a ticket window or Guest Relations (not at a resort) and "ask nicely" if you can pay $20 per day to upgrade your tickets.
> Best I can tell you to try.



Thank you, Robo. Should I even mention "price bridging" or should I just nicely say I was wondering if we could please add days to our non-Disney-bought Park shoppers at $20 per day?


----------



## Robo

AliciaS said:


> Thank you, Robo. Should I even mention "price bridging" or should I just nicely say I was wondering if we could please add days to our non-Disney-bought Park shoppers at $20 per day?



I was wondering if we could please add days to our tickets at $20 per day.


----------



## AngiTN

AliciaS said:


> Oh, please help! We are at WDW now and *I thought we could add days at roughly $10 per day per person.* Well, we just went down to the main desk here at the Poly and the woman at concierge said that what I thought would cost us $70 should cost us roughly $320?! Ack! Now I am feeling a bit panicked with our plans for the next few days and fastpasses and such. As in, we were going to go to DHS in the morning, but now I don't know what to do beside be up at 12:30 am trying to figu this out.
> 
> The tickets are pre-February, ParkSavers.com, 7-day Park Hoppers I want to make 8 and 9-day Park Hoppers (mix of kids and adults....date-night tonight used up one day for adults...thought it was only going to cost us $20?!).
> 
> *When I do the math of pre-Feb gate price of 7-day park hopper tickets to current gate price of 8 and 9-day, the CM math is correct*. I understand I am trying to bridge the discounter price AND the general price increase. Do I need to find a different cast member? Are there magic words I should use? Should it work or does it pret much never work?
> 
> Maybe the CM didn't realize the tickets were not bought from Disney. It looks like Disney-purchased tickets can't be bridged?
> 
> Doesn't Disney want us to spend two more days in the parks? I would think they would encourage us to happily spend $70 rather than not spend any extra at all on tickets.
> 
> Help!


I'm confused. You say you confirmed that the CM math is correct. But, you say also you thought it was about $20. How can both be correct?
If their math is correct what are you trying to get them to do differently?
Is there a piece to the puzzle I'm missing?


----------



## TinkerTerry

I believe they want the price increase as if the tickets were purchased after the February price increase.


----------



## AngiTN

TinkerTerry said:


> I believe they want the price increase as if the tickets were purchased after the February price increase.


Ah, ok. I guess it can't hurt to ask but I would expect it to be the higher amount, unfortunately. I had to fight hard for even that. Sort of dreading that I have to do it yet 1 more time in a few weeks.


----------



## AliciaS

AngiTN said:


> I'm confused. You say you confirmed that the CM math is correct. But, you say also you thought it was about $20. How can both be correct?
> If their math is correct what are you trying to get them to do differently?
> Is there a piece to the puzzle I'm missing?



Sorry, the CM math was correct for their logic of going all the way from an old ticket to new ticket with more days. I was hoping for just going from current price to current price. Good news below, though!


----------



## AngiTN

AliciaS said:


> Sorry, the CM math was correct for their logic of going all the way from an old ticket to new ticket with more days. *I was hoping for just going from current price to current price.* Good news below, though!


Yeah, that is how they used to do it but that is no longer policy now that they have a way to know the maximum value for the ticket you have. The CM was doing it right. Which is good. The CM I got wasn't. They used the wholesale price! 

I hope you find a CM that has some pixie dust to spare and they'll do it for current price


----------



## AliciaS

It worked! I went over to MK Roll Call booth and asked if I could please add days to our pre-price-increase park hoppers for $20 per day. It took the CM quite awhile and she talked to someone behind her every once in awhile. I couldn't hear ANYthing as the talking/hearing hole is like a foot above my head. When it looked liked she was maybe going to start charging me I nicely asked her if it was for $20 per day and she said she was trying. After more typing and talking to someone, she said the total was $74.55!! This is for a total of 7 extra days for 5 different people so she must have manually updated our tickets to the current price before adding days?! The Poly Concierge CM was going to charge me $320!

Thank you, thank you Robo!


----------



## Robo

AliciaS said:


> It worked! I went over to MK Roll Call booth and asked if I could please add days to our pre-price-increase park hoppers for $20 per day. It took the CM quite awhile and she talked to someone behind her every once in awhile. I couldn't hear ANYthing as the talking/hearing hole is like a foot above my head. When it looked liked she was maybe going to start charging me I nicely asked her if it was for $20 per day and she said she was trying. After more typing and talking to someone, she said the total was $74.55!! This is for a total of 7 extra days for 5 different people so she must have manually updated our tickets to the current price before adding days?! The Poly Concierge CM was going to charge me $320!
> 
> Thank you, thank you Robo!



Congratulations!
And, than you for reporting back.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Me and my partner are visiting in October from the UK. We have already booked our hotel (5 nights) and tickets for 21 days through the Disney website.

It seems to work out cheaper to become a passholder as we'll be offsite for 15 days and the parking will come to $300 just for this.

We bought our tickets for £350 each (about $440) - The pass we're after is $779.

If we were to become passholders, will they refund our original park tickets?

Also, if only 1 of us were to become an AP, could we still get free parking or would they be required to scan both our bands?

Finally, we booked our package with free dining. If we were to upgrade, are we no longer valid for the free dining


----------



## Robo

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Me and my partner are visiting in October from the UK. We have already booked our hotel (5 nights) and tickets for 21 days through the Disney website.
> It seems to work out cheaper to become a passholder as we'll be offsite for 15 days and the parking will come to $300 just for this.
> We bought our tickets for £350 each (about $440) - The pass we're after is $779.
> 1. If we were to become passholders, will they refund our original park tickets?
> 2. Also, if only 1 of us were to become an AP, could we still get free parking
> 3. or would they be required to scan both our bands?
> 4. Finally, we booked our package with free dining. If we were to upgrade, are we no longer valid for the free dining



1. They will subtract what you paid for the original tickets from the price of the new AP.
(The exchange rate might figure into this.)
2. Yes.
3. Nope. Unless you will be driving in two different cars. 
4. Your Free Dining will not be affected.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Robo said:


> 1. They will subtract what you paid for the original tickets from the price of the new AP.
> (The exchange rate might figure into this.)
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Nope. Unless you will be driving in two different cars.
> 4. Your Free Dining will not be affected.


Thank you so much. Appreciate your help on this


----------



## jeremy1002

Are AP renewals activated immediately & automatically upon purchase?


----------



## AngiTN

jeremy1002 said:


> Are AP renewals activated immediately & automatically upon purchase?


Confused by what you mean by activated.
Renewals aren't activated. They renew the AP. 
Normally, the renewal date never changes. For this year that is not the case as they are giving the 13 month renewal until Sept or Oct (I forget the exact end date)


----------



## jeremy1002

It is my first time going through the renewal process, and I am confused/surprised by the fact that a renewal shows up in my MDE as a ticket separate from my AP and it can even be reassigned.  Unlike an AP voucher, the renewal does show a defined expiration date, so I am assuming that "activating" it is not required as is with an initial AP purchase?


----------



## Robo

jeremy1002 said:


> Unlike an AP voucher, the renewal does show a defined expiration date, so I am assuming that "activating" it is not required as is with an initial AP purchase?



It becomes active, automatically, on the previous AP's end-date.
That's what makes it an "AP renewal" as opposed to a "new AP."


----------



## Coconuts

Coconuts said:


> I have a FD package but then decided to start our trip a day earlier. I was unable to get FD for that first night so got a room only discount. I am sure I am unable to access FD until that second day but can I get my park tickets earlier so I can use them that first day? Thanks



Bump...anyone?


----------



## Robo

Coconuts said:


> I have a FD package but then decided to start our trip a day earlier. I was unable to get FD for that first night so got a room only discount.
> 1. I am sure I am unable to access FD until that second day but
> 2. can I get my park tickets earlier so I can use them that first day? Thanks



1. Correct.
2. Yes.
You can activate WDW resort package tickets up to 10 days before the check-in date.
Just go to any Guest Relations with your photo ID and ask.


----------



## Coconuts

Robo said:


> 1. Correct.
> 2. Yes.
> You can activate WDW resort package tickets up to 10 days before the check-in date.
> Just go to any Guest Relations with your photo ID and ask.



Sweet!!! Thanks Robo.  So now what I think I'll do is change my ticket from a 6 day to a 7 day PH and then I can have it for my whole trip.


----------



## Robo

Coconuts said:


> Sweet!!! Thanks Robo.  So now what I think I'll do is change my ticket from a 6 day to a 7 day PH and then I can have it for my whole trip.



That'll work.
If you do the upgrade, just know that you won't be able to book
FP+ for that before-check-in day until the actual check-in morning (which, of course, is too late.)
However, you can book same-day FP+ after you activate/pick up the tickets.
(Your MBs will work.)
Have fun!


----------



## Coconuts

Robo said:


> That'll work.
> If you do the upgrade, just know that you won't be able to book
> FP+ for that before-check-in day until the actual check-in morning (which, of course, is too late.)
> However, you can book same-day FP+ after you activate/pick up the tickets.
> (Your MBs will work.)
> Have fun!



Ok got it thanks.  We'll probably skip the rides that day and just eat and drink our way around the world at Epcot


----------



## jeremy1002

Robo said:


> It becomes active, automatically, on the previous AP's end-date.
> That's what makes it an "AP renewal" as opposed to a "new AP."


Thank you.


----------



## Minniedap

On tickets purchased after February 12, where does it show the expiration date?


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

Hope I'm asking this in the right spot.... I just renewed our passes, but the card I put them on and will have payments taken out of was compromised, so I had to get a new card. I've looked, but can't seem to find a place on my MDE, is there a place or will I need to call them directly to get the card # changed? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> Hope I'm asking this in the right spot.... I just renewed our passes, but the card I put them on and will have payments taken out of was compromised, so I had to get a new card. I've looked, but can't seem to find a place on my MDE, is there a place or will I need to call them directly to get the card # changed? Thanks!



Call WDW Ticketing at

(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 

Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## Robo

Minniedap said:


> On tickets purchased after February 12, where does it show the expiration date?



With tickets that have an expiration date, it MIGHT have that info printed on the tickets.

From whom did you buy the tickets?


----------



## Minniedap

I purchased from UT, received today and I don't see an expiration date.


----------



## Robo

Minniedap said:


> I purchased from UT, received today and I don't see an expiration date.



Did UT include any info about the tickets?
IF not, you should call UT and specifically ask if your particular tickets were "minted" before or after Feb. 12.

If they, for sure, are tickets minted after Feb. 12, then they have an expiration date of (first use on or before) Dec. 31, 2018.


----------



## erionm

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> Hope I'm asking this in the right spot.... I just renewed our passes, but the card I put them on and will have payments taken out of was compromised, so I had to get a new card. I've looked, but can't seem to find a place on my MDE, is there a place or will I need to call them directly to get the card # changed? Thanks!


If it's for the Passholder Payment Plan for FL Residents:
Q.  I purchased an Annual Pass using the Monthly Payment Program for Florida residents. Can I change my credit or debit card on file during the payment period?

A.  Yes. You can change the card used for your monthly payments at any time by visiting a Walt Disney World Guest Relations location or by contacting Passholder Payment Services at (888) 701-4100. Guests under 18 years of age must have parent or guardian permission to call.

If you are issued a new card during the payment period, be sure to update your card on file.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/passholders/payment-method-change/


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

Thanks Robo and erionm, appreciate it!


----------



## AngiTN

Minniedap said:


> I purchased from UT, received today and I don't see an expiration date.


It will be there when you link it to MDE


----------



## beesly

Robo said:


> Sorry, but I have no specific information regarding the 30-days-after-expiration renewal and the "13-month AP deal."
> If I were to GUESS, I'd say that the normal renewal rules would not be altered just for this "13-month AP deal."
> (Disney would neither make or lose any money if a guest were to renew on, before, or after the anniversary date.)
> But, since there is no overt financial downside to renewing before the AP anniversary date...
> you could simply do so, and not worry about it.





beesly said:


> Thanks, Robo!
> ...
> The reason I was going to wait was to purchase discounted tickets and upgrade/renew on-site. With the unknown, though, I might just go ahead and upgrade before expiration.



Stopping by to provide an update: I renewed a Platinum AP online today, ~two weeks after my expiration date, and my renewal is valid for 13 months from the original expiration date. As you suspected, the normal rules were not altered for the 13-month special offer.


----------



## Robo

beesly said:


> Stopping by to provide an update: I renewed a Platinum AP online today, ~two weeks after my expiration date, and my renewal is valid for 13 months from the original expiration date. As you suspected, the normal rules were not altered for the 13-month special offer.



Thanks for the valuable feedback!


----------



## babydinosaur03

I'm having a hard time wrapping my brain around price bridging. I thought I understood, but the more I read, the less certain I feel.
I have five 5-day MYW tickets bought from UT before the price increase. If I want to upgrade to 6 days, is it the difference between the two old prices? So (old 6day) $378.08-(old 5day) $362.10=$15.98 per ticket? (Total $79.90 plus tax)? But where does the current ticket price come into play? I know I'm missing something. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Robo

babydinosaur03 said:


> 1. I'm having a hard time wrapping my brain around price bridging. I thought I understood, but the more I read, the less certain I feel.
> 
> 2. I have five 5-day MYW tickets bought from UT before the price increase.
> 3. If I want to upgrade to 6 days, is it the difference between the two old prices?
> 4. So (old 6day) $378.08-(old 5day) $362.10=$15.98 per ticket? (Total $79.90 plus tax)?
> 5. But where does the current ticket price come into play? I know I'm missing something.



1. That's because it CHANGED DRASTICALLY on Feb. 12, 2017, and with that change, many things became imprecise, inconsistent and unreliable.
2. Got it.
3. No. Definitely not that.
4. No.
5. Subtract the "OLD PRICE" (pre-Feb. 12) of the tickets that you HAVE, from the "NEW PRICE" of the ticket that you WANT.
Pay the difference for the upgrade...

*EXCEPT, MAYBE NOT.*
No, I'm not kidding.

You might (MIGHT) find a CM who will add a day for about $20, flat rate.

OR, you might (MIGHT) find a CM who will subtract the CURRENT price
of a ticket of the same kind that you HAVE from the CURRENT price
of a ticket of the same kind that you WANT.
And, you would pay the difference for the upgrade.

Confusing enough?
It is for me, and I'm here every day discussing it.


----------



## babydinosaur03

Robo said:


> 1. That's because it CHANGED DRASTICALLY on Feb. 12, 2017
> 
> Confusing enough?
> It is for me, and I'm here every day discussing it.




Ok, thanks. I knew that my thinking wasn't right because it was a good price.  I'll hope for some pixie dust and if not, we'll decide from there.


----------



## ghtx

Hi.  I have a question about old NE tickets and old MBs.  I think I know the answer but want to make sure.

I have some old non-expiring (NE) tickets, bought back when they still had the NE option, that still have some remaining days on them (both theme park and WPF&M).  Except for one, they are on the old "paper"/Tyvek tickets.  They are "linked" to our profiles in the Disney website and app.

I also have a set of Magic Bands from our last trip two years ago.

In a couple of weeks we are going to Orlando for just one day, pre-cruise.  We are staying off-site, so not getting new Magic Bands.  We are planning on going to Typhoon Lagoon one day and to Disney Quest in the afternoon, before it closes, and since we have so many leftover WPF&M options.

Question: can I bring along the old MBs to use at the entrance gates for Typhoon Lagoon and Disneyquest?  Will they automatically work with my stored NE tickets?

If not, will I have to trade out the old Tyvek tickets for new plastic RFID tickets?  Can I do that at the ticket booth/guest services at Typhoon Lagoon? (We are going there before we go to Disney Quest.)

Thanks!


----------



## siskaren

ghtx said:


> Hi.  I have a question about old NE tickets and old MBs.  I think I know the answer but want to make sure.
> 
> I have some old non-expiring (NE) tickets, bought back when they still had the NE option, that still have some remaining days on them (both theme park and WPF&M).  Except for one, they are on the old "paper"/Tyvek tickets.  They are "linked" to our profiles in the Disney website and app.
> 
> I also have a set of Magic Bands from our last trip two years ago.
> 
> In a couple of weeks we are going to Orlando for just one day, pre-cruise.  We are staying off-site, so not getting new Magic Bands.  We are planning on going to Typhoon Lagoon one day and to Disney Quest in the afternoon, before it closes, and since we have so many leftover WPF&M options.
> 
> Question: can I bring along the old MBs to use at the entrance gates for Typhoon Lagoon and Disneyquest?  Will they automatically work with my stored NE tickets?
> 
> If not, will I have to trade out the old Tyvek tickets for new plastic RFID tickets?  Can I do that at the ticket booth/guest services at Typhoon Lagoon? (We are going there before we go to Disney Quest.)
> 
> Thanks!



Nothing is "on" a Magic Band - they're just a means to access what's in your MDE account, and since your NE tickets are in your MDE account, your Magic Bands will be able to access them.


----------



## FosterA

Please nobody yell at me.  I'm sure the info on here somewhere but I'm running short on time and unfortunately don't want to wade through everything.  I think I have an easy quick question.  WE bought a pkg with 5 night room and 5 day tickets.  Now we are thinking of possibly making it just a 4 day ticket  so we can do Universal on our last day instead of Disney.  (we'd still stay at Disney resort 5 nights and take cab to Universal just for day trip so it's not room I want to change, just maybe the amount of days on tickets).    At one point do I need to adjust the reservation?  Certainly we can't just "see how it goes" and maybe after day 2 of running around Disney make our decision on Universal or not?  Or can we and still get a refund on that one day?    It's doubtful we'll be back anytime soon to use the "unused" day on our package so we'd like to refund the unused day but I'm not sure if that's possible and when the cutoff is to decide that.  Thank you.  This board is sooo helpful!


----------



## Robo

FosterA said:


> Please nobody yell at me.  I'm sure the info on here somewhere but I'm running short on time and unfortunately don't want to wade through everything.  I think I have an easy quick question.  WE bought a pkg with 5 night room and 5 day tickets.  Now we are thinking of possibly making it just a 4 day ticket  so we can do Universal on our last day instead of Disney.  (we'd still stay at Disney resort 5 nights and take cab to Universal just for day trip so it's not room I want to change, just maybe the amount of days on tickets).    At one point do I need to adjust the reservation?  Certainly we can't just "see how it goes" and maybe after day 2 of running around Disney make our decision on Universal or not?  Or can we and still get a refund on that one day?    It's doubtful we'll be back anytime soon to use the "unused" day on our package so we'd like to refund the unused day but I'm not sure if that's possible and when the cutoff is to decide that.  Thank you.  This board is sooo helpful!



If you want to downgrade a package ticket, you want to do so as early before your trip as you can.
If you wait until near the last month before your trip,  you will be charged a "change fee" that can wipe out much of the savings of dropping a ticket day.

BTW, if you did have any "unused days" left on your tickets at the end of your trip, those would automatically expire 14 days from the tickets' first use, anyway.


----------



## Da_Fridge

I just bought 2 one day tickets (online) for a upcoming trip.  I have a magic band so I linked it to my MDE.  However I am going with someone who doesn't have one.  The email confirmation says all we need to enter the park is the barcode and Credit card (That is all fine).  But how will he use Fastpass+, I have my MB so I am fine, but he only has an email.  Will he get a RFID card at the park, or do we just use the barcode in the email to access the Fastpass lines?


----------



## Robo

Da_Fridge said:


> I just bought 2 one day tickets (online) for a upcoming trip.  I have a magic band so I linked it to my MDE.  However I am going with someone who doesn't have one.  The email confirmation says all we need to enter the park is the barcode and Credit card (That is all fine).  But how will he use Fastpass+, I have my MB so I am fine, but he only has an email.
> 1. Will he get a RFID card at the park, or
> 2. do we just use the barcode in the email to access the Fastpass lines?



1. Yes.
(Go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations with the confirmation number and photo ID and pick up the actual RFID ticket. It will work very similar to a MagicBand at the park gates and FP+ points.)

2. Nope.

And,  to posting on the DISboards!


----------



## Da_Fridge

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> (Go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations with the confirmation number and photo ID and pick up the actual RFID ticket. It will work very similar to a MagicBand at the park gates and FP+ points.)
> 
> 2. Nope.
> 
> And,  to posting on the DISboards!


Thanks!


----------



## megveg

I apologize if this has been address but I honestly searched everywhere and figured I'd ask the people that would know the most.

I have a package booked with Disney with 10 day Park Hopper tickets. I plan to upgrade to an AP when I get to Florida.

The AP Im getting with tax from Disney is $829.64 according to their website.
A 10 day Park Hopper with tax from Disney is $548.48 according to their website.

If I subtract the value of the 10 day PH from the AP price, I get $281.16, which I'm assuming is the additional amount I would pay at upgrade to get AP? This may seem simple but it feels almost too simple and I don't want to walk up to Guest Services and not have enough budgeted to upgrade.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Robo

megveg said:


> I have a package booked with Disney with 10 day Park Hopper tickets. I plan to upgrade to an AP when I get to Florida.
> The AP Im getting with tax from Disney is $829.64 according to their website.
> A 10 day Park Hopper with tax from Disney is $548.48 according to their website.
> If I subtract the value of the 10 day PH from the AP price, I get $281.16, which I'm assuming is the additional amount I would pay at upgrade to get AP?



Tentatively, yes.

What was the DATE that you first made the resort package reservation?


----------



## megveg

Robo said:


> Tentatively, yes.
> 
> What was the DATE that you first made the resort package reservation?



After the price increase, March 3 or 5. Travel agent took I over and made changes as of April 25th to add free dining which didn't effect my ticket pricing because I heard of people losing the pre-increase priced tix if adding free dining.


----------



## Robo

megveg said:


> After the price increase...



Then, the numbers/equation you gave in your first post are correct!
$281.16 to upgrade to AP.

Have fun!


----------



## megveg

Robo said:


> Then, the numbers/equation you gave in your first post are correct!
> $281.16 to upgrade to AP.
> 
> Have fun!



Thank you so much, I appreciate your help and all you do for the DISboards!


----------



## snuggly duckling

We are going for Christmas trip #5 with free dining, and as we have for the past 4 years, we plan to use the tickets we buy as part of the package to renew our Platinum APs.

I'm working though the math so I know what we will expect to pay, but also have a question about our renewal experience last year that I want to understand.

We booked free dining on 4/24, so after the price increase. We have 10 day hoppers, 3 for ages 10+ and 1 for age 3-9. So those tickets cost $548.48 and $527.18 respectively. The Platinum AP renewals are $705.03, so we should expect to pay $647.50 to renew our current APs after applying these tickets (3 x ($705.03-$548.48) + ($705.03-$527.18)), right?

This is how it worked for us in 2013-2015 when we renewed at GR in MK. Last year, we renewed at GR in DHS and it wasn't as smooth.

Because the tickets were bought as part of a discounted package (free dining) their value was coming out as less than the normal price of the tickets (I don't remember how much) so the CM was only applying that discounted amount towards the renewals. I asked about bridging the tickets to the actual price because that's how it had been done for the three years prior and he told me they don't do that anymore. When I said I would walk out, the manager approved the bridging and we renewed, but they warned me not to expect the bridging going forward. True?


----------



## Robo

snuggly duckling said:


> I'm working though the math so I know what we will expect to pay, but also have a question about our renewal experience last year that I want to understand.
> 1. We booked free dining on 4/24, so after the price increase.
> 2. We have 10 day hoppers, 3 for ages 10+ and 1 for age 3-9. So those tickets cost $548.48 and $527.18 respectively.
> 3. The Platinum AP renewals are $705.03,
> 4. so we should expect to pay $647.50 to renew our current APs after applying these tickets (3 x ($705.03-$548.48) + ($705.03-$527.18)), right?
> 5. This is how it worked for us in 2013-2015 when we renewed at GR in MK. Last year, we renewed at GR in DHS and it wasn't as smooth.
> 
> 6. Because the tickets were bought as part of a discounted package (free dining) their value was coming out as less than the normal price of the tickets (I don't remember how much)
> 7. so the CM was only applying that discounted amount towards the renewals.
> 8. I asked about bridging the tickets to the actual price because that's how it had been done for the three years prior and
> 9. he told me they don't do that anymore. When I said I would walk out, the manager approved the bridging and we renewed, but
> 10. they warned me not to expect the bridging going forward.
> 11. True?



1. Good.
2. Got it.
3. If that's the correct renewal price, that's fine.
4. Yes.
5. WHERE you go can be "better" or "worse" on different days and/or at different times.
No one place is a sure-thing. Ever.
6. That simply does NOT matter in the least for what you pay for upgrading package tickets.
No difference at all.
7. The CM was WRONG. Period.
8. Correct.
9. Shameful treatment of a guest. Flat-out wrong.
10. You had a poor CM. Terrible training. There's no excuse for a manager/lead to
give you that treatment or "warning."
11. 100% NOT true.
WDW Resort package tickets ARE subject to "price bridging."


----------



## snuggly duckling

Robo said:


> 1. Good.
> 2. Got it.
> 3. If that's the correct renewal price, that's fine.
> 4. Yes.
> 5. WHERE you go can be "better" or "worse" on different days and/or at different times.
> No one place is a sure-thing. Ever.
> 6. That simply does NOT matter in the least for what you pay for upgrading package tickets.
> No difference at all.
> 7. The CM was WRONG. Period.
> 8. Correct.
> 9. Shameful treatment of a guest. Flat-out wrong.
> 10. You had a poor CM. Terrible training. There's no excuse for a manager/lead to
> give you that treatment or "warning."
> 11. 100% NOT true.
> WDW Resort package tickets ARE subject to "price bridging."



Thank you Robo!!!! You are the best!

I was like 90+% sure I was right but you never know when things change and I also didn't want to sound like a pompous guest who thinks she knows how to do a CM's job better than them. Thanks again!!!


----------



## granmarquee

Sorry if this has already been answered. I checked, but didn't see it. Our family of six purchased the minimum park hopper (2 day park hoppers each) required to get the free dining promotion. These tickets were purchased in April after the recent price increase. We don't normally park hop, so we wanted to see about changing our two day park hoppers into 3 day base tickets. My questions are (1) Is this even possible? I checked the prices and it appears it would be a roughly $33 upgrade per person if I'm understanding this correctly; and (2) If it is, do we need to do it before we enter any parks or just before we use the park hopper feature? Thank you in advance for any insight!


----------



## Robo

snuggly duckling said:


> Thank you Robo!!!! You are the best!
> 
> I was like 90+% sure I was right but you never know when things change and
> 1. I also didn't want to sound like a pompous guest
> 2. who thinks she knows how to do a CM's job better than them.
> 3. Thanks again!!!



1. Pompous is a subjective term. I would worry about that, because...
2. You DID!  
3. You're welcome.


----------



## mikat

Hi everyone! (Well, especially Hi Robo!) I'm hoping for a bit of advice / fact checking for a AP upgrade that I'm planning for July.

I have a 7 day PH, purchased from Undercover Tourist before Feb 12. I will be going into MK and immediately heading to the new AP ticket office in Liberty Square. I know that if they bridge the ticket, the pre-Feb 12 value of that ticket is $467.54. The current AP cost is $829.64. So I am going in fully intending to pay $362.10.

So my two questions are 
1 - is my math correct? 
2 - is there ANYTHING I can do to better prepare in case I hit some pushback from the CM about bridging? Maybe print the costs of each ticket out from the web site? I'm fully prepared to leave the office with my original ticket and try elsewhere if I have to (thank you for that advice).

Thank you for all of your help!


----------



## adelaster

Apologies if this is addressed elsewhere, but I've been reading and searching to no avail. Two questions.

1. When you purchase tickets online in advance through Disney they presently offer a discount. With this, the cost of two adult 3-day PH's is roughly $744 with tax. (Side note- isn't that the same as gate price? Why do they advertise a false discount?) We are planning on going in December and I was considering upgrading to an AP during our stay. I understand that the AP start date is the date we first use the ticket, and that I need to upgrade before the end of the third use day. I also understand that tickets purchased online from Disney are not elligible for price bridging. However, I want to change our room reservation to a package and add a dining plan closer to December. If I do this, do I need to purchase the tickets at that time, or could I add the tickets to my room only reservation and _then _add a dining plan and create a package that way. If so, do the tickets count as package tickets elligible for price bridging or are they still only worth the discounted online rate (assuming there actually _is_ one)?

2. Regarding Annual Passes- If my AP expired 12/18/18 and I booked a stay 12/15-12/20, would I be able to use an AP room discount on my entire stay if one were available? Or would the room rate increase for the evening of 12/19? In this instance, could I apply a general public discount to 12/19 if one were available?

I have been reading about Disney for a year now, and I am still bewildered by it. We aren't sure about AP yet as December would be our first time in the parks. (We spent one hurricane day at MK last year) Looking ahead to figure out what makes the most sense for us financially if we decide to return. Thank you in advance for any guidance and clarity!


----------



## siskaren

adelaster said:


> 1. When you purchase tickets online in advance through Disney they presently offer a discount. With this, the cost of two adult 3-day PH's is roughly $744 with tax. (Side note- isn't that the same as gate price? Why do they advertise a false discount?)



Not a false discount - you now pay $20 more if you purchase at the gate rather than online.


----------



## Robo

mikat said:


> Hi everyone! (Well, especially Hi Robo!) I'm hoping for a bit of advice / fact checking for a AP upgrade that I'm planning for July.
> 
> I have a 7 day PH, purchased from Undercover Tourist before Feb 12. I will be going into MK and immediately heading to the new AP ticket office in Liberty Square. I know that if they bridge the ticket, the pre-Feb 12 value of that ticket is $467.54. The current AP cost is $829.64. So I am going in fully intending to pay $362.10.
> 
> So my two questions are
> 1 - is my math correct?
> 2 - is there ANYTHING I can do to better prepare in case I hit some pushback from the CM about bridging?
> 3- Maybe print the costs of each ticket out from the web site?
> 4- I'm fully prepared to leave the office with my original ticket and try elsewhere if I have to (thank you for that advice).
> 
> Thank you for all of your help!



1- Yup.
2- Nope.
3- They will have that info.
4- That's the deal.
HOWEVER, I would ASK NICELY if the CM would please offer you a lower cost. (It never hurts to ask.)


----------



## GoMegGo

I apologize if these questions have already been answered. I did my best to search the thread and didn't find the exact answers I was hoping to find.

I'm planning on upgrading my 5 Day PH ticket to an AP during our upcoming trip in July.

1. If I don't update to an AP on the first day of our trip, will I still be able to download any Photo Pass pictures that were taken leading up to the upgrade? My plan is to upgrade immediately, but if the line is super long, I may have to put it off until later in the trip.
2. Will my Fast Pass selections be impacted by the upgrade?


----------



## mikat

Robo said:


> 1- Yup.
> 2- Nope.
> 3- They will have that info.
> 4- That's the deal.
> HOWEVER, I would ASK NICELY if the CM would please offer you a lower cost. (It never hurts to ask.)


 
Robo, you are an amazing resource for these boards. Thank you! I'll report back about how it goes.


----------



## Robo

GoMegGo said:


> I'm planning on upgrading my 5 Day PH ticket to an AP during our upcoming trip in July.
> 
> 1. If I don't update to an AP on the first day of our trip, will I still be able to download any Photo Pass pictures that were taken leading up to the upgrade? My plan is to upgrade immediately, but if the line is super long, I may have to put it off until later in the trip.
> 2. Will my Fast Pass selections be impacted by the upgrade?



1. Yes. You can do the upgrade earlier or later.
Regardless, any photos taken at any time will be in your files. 
The AP is just another way to PAY for downloading them.
2. Nope.


----------



## FosterA

Robo said:


> If you want to downgrade a package ticket, you want to do so as early before your trip as you can.
> If you wait until near the last month before your trip,  you will be charged a "change fee" that can wipe out much of the savings of dropping a ticket day.
> 
> BTW, if you did have any "unused days" left on your tickets at the end of your trip, those would automatically expire 14 days from the tickets' first use, anyway.



Ok thanks so much!  good to know.


----------



## Northernlites

Can a child under 10 use a ticket for 10 and over? The reason I ask is because the 25% discount for Canadians for tickets is only for 10 and over. It appears it is cheaper to purchase the 10 and over ticket with the discount.


----------



## Robo

Northernlites said:


> Can a child under 10 use a ticket for 10 and over? The reason I ask is because the 25% discount for Canadians for tickets is only for 10 and over. It appears it is cheaper to purchase the 10 and over ticket with the discount.



How MUCH "under 10?"


----------



## candaceg

2 questions about water parks
1 - we plan to add the water parks option to our hoppers when we get there - can we do that at Typhoon Lagoon or do we have to go to a guest services location?  We plan on heading to TL straight from the airport.
2 - we have one person with a non-hopper who has a non-expiring 2006 parkhopper plus ticket with one waterpark option left on it.  Will she be able to use it at TL or do we have to go to guest services and get it converted?

thank you!


----------



## jeremy1002

Robo said:


> How MUCH "under 10?"


Do the CM's see the age on a ticket at the tapstiles?  What if it is an AP?


----------



## Northernlites

The child is 8 and will be 8 at the time of travel.  I plan on buying the 6 day ticket for $267 USD for canadian residents which appears to be for 10 and older.


----------



## Robo

candaceg said:


> 2 questions about water parks
> 1 - we plan to add the water parks option to our hoppers when we get there - can we do that at Typhoon Lagoon...
> 2 - we have one person with a non-hopper who has a non-expiring 2006 parkhopper plus ticket with one waterpark option left on it.  Will she be able to use it at TL...



1- Yes.
2- Yes.


----------



## Robo

Northernlites said:


> The child is 8 and will be 8 at the time of travel.  I plan on buying the 6 day ticket for $267 USD for canadian residents which appears to be for 10 and older.



As far as the CMs at the gates, they won't know how old the child is, regardless.
However, if it is a concern, you should be able to trade the adult ticket for a child's ticket at no charge (nor any "refund") at a ticket booth.


----------



## Robo

jeremy1002 said:


> Do the CM's see the age on a ticket at the tapstiles?  What if it is an AP?



No. There are no ages shown on the ticket reader screens.


----------



## seeyourealsoon

wondering  if it is worth buying one AP  to  get room discounts for a family vacation.

and  I s buying  one tables in wonder land ticket  on the AP   we will be a family of 7   and 2 rooms


----------



## Bethislucy

Can you upgrade your tickets to AP's at the Guest relations office at Disney Springs?


----------



## erionm

Bethislucy said:


> Can you upgrade your tickets to AP's at the Guest relations office at Disney Springs?


Yes.


----------



## jmmess

Ok, so I'm back to report... after 4 unsuccessful tries back in February to upgrade my tickets to AP post the new pricing, on my first try today at Epcot, I successfully upgraded pre-2017 tickets to current gate price (without using the tickets first) by bridging th and then upgrading to an AP. Originally the CM quoted me the price difference of the ticket and the Gold AP, so I asked if we could bridge them first and she said oh yes, you bought a discounted ticket. So she easily (it seemed!) changed the ticket to current gate and I only paid the difference to the Gold AP! Pixie dust sprinkled!


----------



## Robo

jmmess said:


> Ok, so I'm back to report... after 4 unsuccessful tries back in February to upgrade my tickets to AP post the new pricing, on my first try today at Epcot, I successfully upgraded pre-2017 tickets to current gate price (without using the tickets first) by bridging th and then upgrading to an AP. Originally the CM quoted me the price difference of the ticket and the Gold AP, so I asked if we could bridge them first and she said oh yes, you bought a discounted ticket. So she easily (it seemed!) changed the ticket to current gate and I only paid the difference to the Gold AP! Pixie dust sprinkled!



Good outcome!
Thanks for posting.

For those looking in, note that not all attempts will result in a CM bridging a pre-Feb. 12, 2017 ticket to the current ticket price.
(In fact, that's not the normal procedure.)
The "pixie dust" comment is very appropriate in this case.


----------



## jmmess

Robo said:


> Good outcome!
> Thanks for posting.
> 
> For those looking in, note that not all attempts will result in a CM bridging a pre-Feb. 12, 2017 ticket to the current ticket price.
> (In fact, that's not the normal procedure.)
> The "pixie dust" comment is very appropriate in this case.


After 5 tries, it is definitely not the norm! But it was interesting that it wasn't even an issue this time. (I was prepared for the pre-2017 price difference this time.) The CM did it easily so just makes me wonder what she did vs. all the others that tried before, but I'll take it!


----------



## AngiTN

jmmess said:


> After 5 tries, it is definitely not the norm! But it was interesting that it wasn't even an issue this time. (I was prepared for the pre-2017 price difference this time.) The CM did it easily so just makes me wonder what she did vs. all the others that tried before, but I'll take it!


That's what so strange about it all. It seems when they do bring them up to current price it's very easy, doesn't take any special hurdles or approvals, or any of that. At least not obvious ones. No one else has to come up to approve anything on the computer, they don't get frustrated looks on their faces, have to get on the phone, go ask for help. Nothing out of the ordinary to someone observing them. They just do it. Makes it all the more frustrating/confusing.


----------



## jmmess

AngiTN said:


> That's what so strange about it all. It seems when they do bring them up to current price it's very easy, doesn't take any special hurdles or approvals, or any of that. At least not obvious ones. No one else has to come up to approve anything on the computer, they don't get frustrated looks on their faces, have to get on the phone, go ask for help. Nothing out of the ordinary to someone observing them. They just do it. Makes it all the more frustrating/confusing.


Agree - the first four times, it was like the system was stuck and wouldn't let them bridge to anything current. So I don't understand how this one didn't even have a hiccup and got through without a hitch. It was literally the easiest upgrade I've ever done. Wish they were all so easy (and they I knew what she did, but I wasn't about that I ask!).


----------



## SomDayMyPrnceWillCom

We bought AP gold passes for our upcoming trip for 9 nights and 10 days b/c with the DVC discount and adding on memory maker, the cost was about the same and thinking we wouldn't go during the blackout dates anyway if/when we return before they expire. Would upgrading these gold passes to a pass without the blackout dates be possible and would we need to do it before activating or can we do it later if we decide we would like to go during christmas or Easter?


----------



## seeyourealsoon

Bethislucy said:


> Can you upgrade your tickets to AP's at the Guest relations office at Disney Springs?



can you  buy AP ticket at ant of the resort hotels??


----------



## pbb322

Ok, I know this is probably more effort than I should make, but here is my plan for our upcoming June trip - can you let me know if this is possible? I already have a Gold AP. My two kids (under 10) do not.  I have pre-Feb 5 day hoppers for them from UT.  But we are going to the park for 6 days and then back again in October so they need an AP.  We get into Orlando at 10 pm Sat night, staying at BLT.    

1.  We cannot upgrade their tickets to an AP at BLT check-in, correct?
2.  But we can upgrade their ticket from a 5 day hopper to a 6 day hopper so I can go ahead and make our FPs for day 6 that first night? 
3.  If I upgrade the tickets from 5 day to 6 day hoppers at BLT, can I then upgrade them again later in the week to an AP?  We just have a super busy first day planned and I don't really want to waste time standing in line and dealing with the upgrade that day at MK.  I would rather do it on Day 2 or 3 when we have less planned.
4.  I understand that we should not count on getting pixie dust and getting the upgrade for $20.  So assuming we pay the full pre-Feb to current price for the 5 to 6 day upgrade, the upgrade from the 6 day to AP would then be from the current 6 day hopper price to the Gold member AP price, correct? (We are DVC members).


----------



## Robo

seeyourealsoon said:


> can you  buy AP ticket at ant of the resort hotels??



No.
The resorts cannot deal with anything in regard to APs.


----------



## Robo

SomDayMyPrnceWillCom said:


> We bought AP gold passes for our upcoming trip for 9 nights and 10 days b/c with the DVC discount and adding on memory maker, the cost was about the same and thinking we wouldn't go during the blackout dates anyway if/when we return before they expire.
> 1. Would upgrading these gold passes to a pass without the blackout dates be possible and
> 2. would we need to do it before activating or
> 3. can we do it later if we decide we would like to go during christmas or Easter?


1. Yes.
2. Nope.
3. Yes. It can be done at any time during the life of the AP.
However, there is no prorating of the cost, even if you only have a few weeks remaining on the original AP.


----------



## Robo

pbb322 said:


> Ok, I know this is probably more effort than I should make, but here is my plan for our upcoming June trip - can you let me know if this is possible? I already have a Gold AP. My two kids (under 10) do not.  I have pre-Feb 5 day hoppers for them from UT.  But we are going to the park for 6 days and then back again in October so they need an AP.  We get into Orlando at 10 pm Sat night, staying at BLT.
> 
> 1.  We cannot upgrade their tickets to an AP at BLT check-in, correct?
> 2.  But we can upgrade their ticket from a 5 day hopper to a 6 day hopper so I can go ahead and make our FPs for day 6 that first night?
> 3a.  If I upgrade the tickets from 5 day to 6 day hoppers at BLT, can I then upgrade them again later in the week to an AP?  We just have a super busy first day planned and I don't really want to waste time standing in line and dealing with the upgrade that day at MK.
> 3b. I would rather do it on Day 2 or 3 when we have less planned.
> 4a.  I understand that we should not count on getting pixie dust and getting the upgrade for $20.  So assuming we pay the full pre-Feb to current price for the 5 to 6 day upgrade,
> 4b. the upgrade from the 6 day to AP would then be from the current 6 day hopper price to the Gold member AP price, correct? (We are DVC members).



1. Correct. You cannot. No AP dealings at a resort.
2. Yes.
3a. Yes.
3b. You can do as many interim upgrades as you like, up to the maximum number of assets for a single ticket.
4a. Yup.
4b. Correct.


----------



## pbb322

Robo said:


> 1. Correct. You cannot. No AP dealings at a resort.
> 2. Yes.
> 3a. Yes.
> 3b. You can do as many interim upgrades as you like, up to the maximum number of assets for a single ticket.
> 4a. Yup.
> 4b. Correct.


You are SO helpful @Robo - Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## seeyourealsoon

where do you need to purchase AP's from?    Can you get AP's in advance so you can get the discount on the rooms when you make a reservation?  where do you purchase the tables in wonderland ticket after you have your AP?


----------



## Robo

seeyourealsoon said:


> 1. where do you need to purchase AP's from?
> 2. Can you get AP's in advance so you can get the discount on the rooms when you make a reservation?
> 3. where do you purchase the tables in wonderland ticket after you have your AP?


1. Directly from Disney. Over the phone or on-line *HERE.*
2. You do NOT need to already OWN an AP in order to make AP room reservations.
You can book an AP discounted room, and just buy (or activate) your AP after you arrive at WDW.
However, you really should order your AP certificate well before your trip so you can connect it to your MDE account and make FP+ reservations in advance.
3. At Guest Relations. You can buy TiW when you activate your AP at the same Guest Relations.

1. OR, you can order discounted park tickets from an authorized ticket seller (UndercoverTourist.com, ParkSavers.com, etc.) and UPGRADE to AP from those discounted tickets at a Guest Relations after you arrive at WDW.


----------



## WDW4us2006

A few weeks ago I asked you all if you had any experience with upgrading tickets purchased through the "magical deal". I wanted to upgrade a Park Hopper to an AP, and I received mixed reviews about whether I could or couldn't. I promised to report back....
I went to Guest Services at the International Gateway the day of our arrival last week, and asked the CM about upgrading it. All he did was scan the magic band, he saw the ticket, upgraded it with no questions or problems at all, I paid the difference, he linked it to the MDE account for us, and that was it, it took about two minutes....so easy! So, the answer is, YES it can be done, and quite easily as a matter of fact!


----------



## SomDayMyPrnceWillCom

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Nope.
> 3. Yes. It can be done at any time during the life of the AP.
> However, there is no prorating of the cost, even if you only have a few weeks remaining on the original AP.




Thanks! So helpful. I did try reading through the sticky but just couldn't find exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## granmarquee

Sorry if this has already been answered. I checked, but didn't see it.

Our family of six purchased the minimum park hopper (2 day park hoppers each) required to get the free dining promotion. These tickets were purchased in April after the recent price increase. We don't normally park hop, so we wanted to see about changing our two day park hoppers into 3 day base tickets. My questions are:

(1) Is this even possible? I checked the prices and it appears it would be a roughly $33 upgrade per person if I'm understanding this correctly; and
(2) If it is, do we need to do it before we enter any parks or just before we use the park hopper feature? Thank you in advance for any insight!


----------



## siskaren

granmarquee said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered. I checked, but didn't see it.
> 
> Our family of six purchased the minimum park hopper (2 day park hoppers each) required to get the free dining promotion. These tickets were purchased in April after the recent price increase. We don't normally park hop, so we wanted to see about changing our two day park hoppers into 3 day base tickets. My questions are:
> 
> (1) Is this even possible? I checked the prices and it appears it would be a roughly $33 upgrade per person if I'm understanding this correctly; and
> (2) If it is, do we need to do it before we enter any parks or
> (3) just before we use the park hopper feature? Thank you in advance for any insight!



1. Yes

2. No

3. Yes


----------



## granmarquee

siskaren said:


> 1. Yes
> 
> 2. No
> 
> 3. Yes



Great! Thank you siskaren! This info greatly helps with our planning!


----------



## apennel

Is it possible to purchase the 4-Park 4-Day Magic Ticket in advance, then add a day at Guest Services once we are at the parks? If so, any idea what the additional day might cost? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

apennel said:


> Is it possible to purchase the 4-Park 4-Day Magic Ticket in advance, then add a day at Guest Services once we are at the parks? If so, any idea what the additional day might cost? Thanks!



Yes.

$57.51 (Makes it a 5-day base ticket.)


----------



## MichelleB

Can the 4 day 4 park ticket only be used 1 time per park rather than say 2 days at Magic Kingdom and 2 days at Epcot?


----------



## Robo

MichelleB said:


> Can the 4 day 4 park ticket only be used 1 time per park rather than say 2 days at Magic Kingdom and 2 days at Epcot?



Only ONE time, per park.
Its designed to spread out guests among all 4 parks.


----------



## ekendall2

Question about 7 day park hoppers with the water park and more option.  

Is it possible to use the water park entitlements and park hopper entitlements on different days?

Like...

Saturday - Water Park
Sunday - HS
Monday - Epcot
Tuesday MK
Wednesday - MK
Thursday - AK
Friday - MK
Saturday- Epcot
Sunday-Water Park


----------



## mesaboy2

ekendall2 said:


> Question about 7 day park hoppers with the water park and more option.
> 
> Is it possible to use the water park entitlements and park hopper entitlements on different days?
> 
> Like...
> 
> Saturday - Water Park
> Sunday - HS
> Monday - Epcot
> Tuesday MK
> Wednesday - MK
> Thursday - AK
> Friday - MK
> Saturday- Epcot
> Sunday-Water Park



Yes, explained in Post #2.  You have 7 days of park hopping in the 4 primary parks and 7 entries in the secondary parks.  All entitlements must be used within 14 days of first use.


----------



## Robo

ekendall2 said:


> Question about 7 day park hoppers with the water park and more option.
> 
> Is it possible to use the water park entitlements and park hopper entitlements on different days?
> 
> Like...
> 
> Saturday - Water Park
> Sunday - HS
> Monday - Epcot
> Tuesday MK
> Wednesday - MK
> Thursday - AK
> Friday - MK
> Saturday- Epcot
> Sunday-Water Park



Yes. OR (as another example)

Saturday - Water Park
Sunday - HS -and- Water Park
Monday - Epcot
Tuesday - MK
Wednesday Water Park
Thursday - AK
Friday - MK -and- Water Park
Saturday - AK -and- HS -and- Water Park
Sunday - Water Park
Monday - Epcot -and- MK
Tuesday - Water Park


----------



## dnw25

TRied to use a 7 day adult ph purchased from uct in February-so $467 value - to get an ap certificate at Epcot IG.  He was only going to give me $411.  I have no idea where this price came from.  What uct paid?   Going to try one more spot tomorrow.  

Also   What are the expiration dates on the certificates? 

Thanks


----------



## Robo

dnw25 said:


> 1. Tried to use a 7 day adult ph purchased from uct in February-so $467 value - to get an ap certificate at Epcot IG.
> He was only going to give me $411.  I have no idea where this price came from.  What uct paid?
> 3. Going to try one more spot tomorrow.
> 4. Also   What are the expiration dates on the certificates?
> 
> Thanks



1. When in February?  (UT was selling both "old stock" and "new stock" tickets for awhile *after* the price increase.)
Does the UT ticket have an expiration date?

2. That's an odd price.
3. Good plan.
4. Current AP certificates expire at the end of the year 2030.


----------



## dnw25

Thought they were good for many years too.  Uct ticket does not have expiration date.  They told me two years and then ap certificate expires.  $411 is actually less than I paid in the beginning of February before price increase.

Going to try inside MK this am.  My last chance.  We leave this pm. My bad for waiting but didn't think I'd have a problem


----------



## Robo

dnw25 said:


> Thought they were good for many years too.  Uct ticket does not have expiration date.  They told me two years and then ap certificate expires.  $411 is actually less than I paid in the beginning of February before price increase.
> 
> Going to try inside MK this am.  My last chance.  We leave this pm. My bad for waiting but didn't think I'd have a problem



As you first indicated, *$467.54* is the *lowest* price to expect in exchange for your UT ticket.

It can't hurt to "ask nicely" to see if the CM can give you the current value of a 7-day Adult PH ($516.63) in the deal.


----------



## dtstampz

I upgraded my 7 day PH yesterday inside MK.    I purchased my ticket from UCT before price increase for $419. Told the CM that I just wanted to check the cost to upgrade to AP & she came back with $291.81 so I jumped on it! Still trying to figure out the math, but looks like some pixie dust!


----------



## AngiTN

dnw25 said:


> Thought they were good for many years too.  Uct ticket does not have expiration date.  They told me two years and then ap certificate expires.  $411 is actually less than I paid in the beginning of February before price increase.
> 
> Going to try inside MK this am.  My last chance.  We leave this pm. My bad for waiting but didn't think I'd have a problem


The ticket does have an expiration date, even if it was issued prior to Feb 2017. They were good till like 2030 or something. It shows in MDE when you link them (I have 4 linked now and it showed when I linked them)
You can tell the CM you want the value of the ticket as of Feb 2017, that you did not pay $411 (yes, that is the price UT paid to Disney for the ticket). Stand your ground, they will get it fixed. 
I probably could have fought for current value but I know the policy and I didn't feel right fighting for more than I was due, I wanted the price I was due, at a minimum. Since that was a fight it was all I was willing to take on.


----------



## dnw25

Just tried to upgrade to ap certificate  at MK guest relations was told unequivocally that the value of my uct ticket is $411 and not $467.  They don't care what I paid. 

Additionally my no expiration ticket once upgrade, the ap certificate expires in December 2018


----------



## dnw25

Where do you upgrade?


----------



## AngiTN

dnw25 said:


> Where do you upgrade?


Honestly, doesn't matter where someone else did their upgrade. It's not where, it's who. While all CM should be trained the same they aren't.
I would speak to a manager wherever you are now

And yes, that is correct about the AP expiration. The ticket used to upgrade expiration and AP certificate expiration are totally unrelated to each other.


----------



## Robo

dnw25 said:


> Just tried to upgrade to ap certificate  at MK guest relations was told unequivocally that the value of my uct ticket is $411 and not $467.  They don't care what I paid.
> 
> Additionally my no expiration ticket once upgrade, the ap certificate expires in December 2018



Wrong.
No maybes.
Just wrong.


----------



## dnw25

Spent 25 min at ig at Epcot last night and another 20 at MK this am.  $411 $411 $411. Doesn't matter what I paid     Been nice the entire time and insisted on higher amount.  Nothing.  Even the 2 10 day trip v 1 7 day.  Nothing.  Both said Disney doesn't care that I will lose $ and pay more for ap then cost.  Shocking to me


----------



## Robo

dnw25 said:


> Spent 25 min at ig at Epcot last night and another 20 at MK this am.  $411 $411 $411. Doesn't matter what I paid     Been nice the entire time and insisted on higher amount.  Nothing.  Even the 2 10 day trip v 1 7 day.  Nothing.  Both said Disney doesn't care that I will lose $ and pay more for ap then cost.  Shocking to me


Shocking, for sure! And entirely "bad show, bad service." Try again. It's all you can do.
Sorry.


----------



## dtstampz

Is it because you are doing an AP certificate instead of an actual AP?  That's a lot of time & trouble to spend


----------



## Robo

dtstampz said:


> Is it because you are doing an AP certificate instead of an actual AP?
> 
> That's a lot of time & trouble to spend



That wouldn't be a relevant factor.

Just a run of really bad luck and uneducated (some would say, "vigilante") CMs.
As was said, shocking and shameful!


----------



## jlee003

i know this may have been answered, but have gone through 26 pages so far and was just hoping for a quick answer.  
I was curious, since we are planning a 12 park day stay at poly next summer, if it some point the number of days with park hopper added becomes cheaper with annual pass?
If the prices are very similar, are the added benefits you receive with AP worth it? We plan on getting the DDDP as well.


----------



## Robo

jlee003 said:


> i know this may have been answered, but have gone through 26 pages so far and was just hoping for a quick answer.
> 1. I was curious, since we are planning a 12 park day stay at poly next summer, if it some point the number of days with park hopper added becomes cheaper with annual pass?
> 
> 2. If the prices are very similar, are the added benefits you receive with AP worth it?



1. If you intend to go into  THEME PARK more than 10 days, yes.
2. Absolutely.  
*HERE* and *HERE* are links to the extra benefits you get with an AP.



However, if you can get by with a maximum of 10 Theme Park days, and can utilize Water Parks and other benefits of the Water Parks Fun and More options on the other days,
that can be another option instead of buying an AP.


----------



## Robo

jlee003 said:


> i know this may have been answered, but have gone through 26 pages so far and was just hoping for a quick answer.
> I was curious, since we are planning a 12 park day stay at poly next summer, if it some point the number of days with park hopper added becomes cheaper with annual pass?
> If the prices are very similar, are the added benefits you receive with AP worth it? We plan on getting the DDDP as well.



10-day BASE $468.60
10-day Hopper+ (w/Water Parks & More)  $564.45
10-day Hopper+ (w/Water Parks & More) w/Memory Maker Photos  $713.45

AP Platinum Pass  includes/Memory Maker Photos $829.64
AP Platinum Pass PLUS (w/Water Parks & More) includes/Memory Maker Photos $925.49


----------



## han22735

Here's my experience today..both times at the liberty square office. 

I have 10 day hoppers purchased from uct pre-feb price increase.  2 adults 1 child. 

Upgrading to gold AP

1st stop CM quoted me 95.xx for the adult upgrade and 115.xx for the child.  I left since my wife wasn't with me and he couldn't do it without her. 

2nd time...CM was great...I asked if they take the current 10 day price and I pay the difference...she said..."We don't penalize you for buying early so first I have to make them current"  

Final price was $25.56 for each adult and $46.86 for the child.  

May be a record but only cost me $97.98 for all 3 to upgrade.  That's what I was quoted for 1 earlier. 

Pixie dust for sure


----------



## Robo

han22735 said:


> 2nd time...CM was great...
> 
> Pixie dust for sure



Agreed.
Now, THAT'S customer service!

Thanks for the report.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

We're planning on purchasing 10 day hopper tickets in the next few days, just wanted to confirm that adding the plus option for water parks is a flat rate and not a per day cost? Seems like such a great deal compared to gate price.


----------



## Robo

DGsAtBLT said:


> We're planning on purchasing 10 day hopper tickets in the next few days, just wanted to confirm that adding the plus option for water parks is a flat rate and not a per day cost? Seems like such a great deal compared to gate price.



One flat rate. 
$15, per ticket (not per day,) plus tax.

That'll get you 10 Water Park and More entries on a 10-day ticket.


----------



## dnw25

Thanks everyone for the help and input.  

No, it did NOT matter that picking up AP certificate and not upgrading.  All 4 CMs told me same value no matter.  One offered to put the $411 towards my current AP renewal.  I passed.  

I was going to try once more at MK, liberty square but time was tight.  I am extremely disappointed with Disney.  We have been coming regularly since 2009 and this was the first time we had blatantly poor service all regarding tickets.  We also had multiple issues when we picked up our current APs at MK and the time and effort it took to get it resolved left a sour taste.   

Our 2 adult 7 day PH will be no issue to use prior to expiration.  I only have to worry about using my DS' 2 7 day PH tickets before he turns 10.


----------



## Robo

dnw25 said:


> Our 2 adult 7 day PH will be no issue to use prior to expiration.  I only have to worry about using my DS' 2 7 day PH tickets before he turns 10.



You can upgrade it after he ages out.
The likelihood that you will encounter reticent, untrained, belligerent, vigilante CMs on that next visit will be slight.
(Nobody has THAT much bad luck.)


----------



## dnw25

Should we test that in a few years.  LOL.    

Hypothetically, would I just pay the difference between a child and adult 7 day ph?  Or, the value of early February 2017 to the current value, and then the difference....I swear!!!!

Can't believe I am even asking a ticket question again.....


----------



## Robo

dnw25 said:


> Hypothetically,
> 
> 1. would I just pay the difference between a child and adult 7 day ph?  Or,
> 2. the value of early February 2017 to the current value, and then the difference..



1. MAYBE the "at that time" difference, but...
2. Technically, yes. (There is good reason for this, but...)

It going to come down to the" luck of the draw" with ticket CMs.


----------



## Robo

dnw25 said:


> Our 2 adult 7 day PH will be no issue to *use prior to expiration*.  I only have to worry about using my DS' 2 7 day PH tickets before he turns 10.



I just want to make sure that you (and those reading along) know:

A- If these tickets were purchased from stock that was minted before the Feb. 12, 2017 price increase, they do not have an expiration date.

B- If these tickets were purchased from stock that was minted after the Feb. 12, 2017 price increase, they do have an expiration date, but when that date comes, you will not lose the value of the tickets.
You can use the money that you spent buying them toward the purchase of new tickets at that time.


----------



## mbrittb00

Sorry if this has been asked, but I've looked around a bit and couldn't quite find the answer.  I've read some things that "hint" at the answer, but nothing definitive.

We are about to leave for our family vacation on Sunday, and have 7 day base tickets for this trip.  Additionally my wife and I will be returning in November for the Wine and Dine 1/2 marathon weekend, and will be planning to spend 2-3 days in the parks on that trip.  We are considering getting an AP for one of us (my wife or myself), as I think it makes financial since.  My question is can we link the entire families magic bands be attached such that they would be included in the AP  holders photopass photos?   I know that this is dooable with a Photopass purchased in the normal since, but wasn't sure if it worked the same way considering that the PhotoPass is a "benefit" of having an AP.

Assuming that the answer to the above question is that they can all be linked I have a 2nd question.  We are planning to upgrade her pass at concierge after we arrive before we go into the park.  Do we need to do anything to "link" everyone MagicBands once we do that, or will they all automatically be linked, since they are already linked on the MDE account.

Thanks,


----------



## Robo

mbrittb00 said:


> 1. can we link the entire families magic bands be attached such that they would be included in the AP  holders photopass photos?
> 2.  We are planning to upgrade her pass at concierge after we arrive before we go into the park.
> 3. Do we need to do anything to "link" everyone MagicBands once we do that,
> 4. or will they all automatically be linked, since they are already linked on the MDE account.
> 
> Thanks,



1. Yes.
2. If you mean to an AP, that cannot be done a a resort.
It must be done at a ticket booth or Guest Relations at or outside a park, at TTC, or at Disney Springs.
3. Nope.
4. Yes.


----------



## AngiTN

Yes, all who are on your Friends and Family list on MDE photo's will appear on your MDE account. (this is basically how Photopass shares work)


----------



## mbrittb00

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. If you mean to an AP, that cannot be done a a resort.
> It must be done at a ticket booth or Guest Relations at or outside a park, at TTC, or at Disney Springs.
> 3. Nope.
> 4. Yes.




Thanks.  I could have sworn I read that Concierge could upgrade tickets now.  But we can just as easily do it at the ticket booth.


----------



## Robo

mbrittb00 said:


> Thanks.  I could have sworn I read that Concierge could upgrade tickets now.  But we can just as easily do it at the ticket booth.



Yes. The concierge CAN upgrade tickets.
But, not to an AP.
APs are a different kind of ticket and upgrade.


----------



## JerseyJanice

Robo said:


> One flat rate.
> $15, per ticket (not per day,) plus tax.
> 
> That'll get you 10 Water Park and More entries on a 10-day ticket.



Hold the phone. I just purchased 5 day park hoppers from UCT.

Can I upgrade them to include water park tickets for $15? I guess plus tax, but that's a deal.


----------



## dnw25

Robo said:


> I just want to make sure that you (and those reading along) know:
> 
> A- If these tickets were purchased from stock that was minted before the Feb. 12, 2017 price increase, they do not have an expiration date.
> 
> B- If these tickets were purchased from stock that was minted after the Feb. 12, 2017 price increase, they do have an expiration date, but when that date comes, you will not lose the value of the tickets.
> You can use the money that you spent buying them toward the purchase of new tickets at that time.


Thanks - yes, minted before 2/12/17 so a date many years in the future.  

LOL - did I have bad luck.  I was told if I used the $411 towards an AP certificate with an expiration date of December 2018, and did not activate it before than, I would be out the $$$.  That was MK guest relations.


----------



## princessemsmom

I am sure answer is somewhere and I missed it...if I wanted to add a day to my 6 day tickets and do it when we arrive is it still like $20 a ticket?

Also, if I want to upgrade to an AP I should do it after I have used it once and then "bridge" to upgrade?  Did I read that correctly?

TIA


----------



## mbrittb00

Robo said:


> Yes. The concierge CAN upgrade tickets.
> But, not to an AP.
> APs are a different kind of ticket and upgrade.



That is probably what I read and the source of my confusion.  Thanks.


----------



## Robo

princessemsmom said:


> I am sure answer is somewhere and I missed it...if I wanted to add a day to my 6 day tickets and do it when we arrive is it still like $20 a ticket?



1. From whom did you buy the tickets?
2. What date did you buy the tickets?



princessemsmom said:


> Also, if I want to upgrade to an AP I should do it after I have used it once and then "bridge" to upgrade?  Did I read that correctly?



Tickets do not need to be used at a park in order to upgrade, not does the use (or lack of use) affect the cost and/or price bridging.


----------



## Robo

JerseyJanice said:


> Hold the phone. I just purchased 5 day park hoppers from UCT.
> 
> Can I upgrade them to include water park tickets for $15? I guess plus tax, but that's a deal.



If the UT tickets are current tickets (they HAVE an expiration date of Dec. 31, 2018,)
then you can upgrade them to "Water Parks Fun and More"
(actually, now called "*Park Hopper +*") for $15 per ticket, plus tax.

If you bought UT tickets from "old stock" (minted before Feb. 12, 2017) 
that can make the upgrade more problematic and likely to cost much more.


----------



## princessemsmom

Robo said:


> 1. From whom did you buy the tickets?
> 2. What date did you buy the tickets?
> 
> 
> 
> Tickets do not need to be used at a park in order to upgrade, not does the use (or lack of use) affect the cost and/or price bridging.



Noted on upgrading!  Thanks

The tickets were purchased thru Disney as part of my package.  6 day w/hopper. Package was bought in Oct of 2016.


----------



## Robo

princessemsmom said:


> The tickets were purchased thru Disney as part of my package.  6 day w/hopper. Package was bought in Oct of 2016.



That's unfortunate.

It is uncertain  as to how much it will cost to add a day to those tickets.

I can HOPE that a CM will allow the charge to be $10 to $20 per added day, but
there's no guarantee.


----------



## princessemsmom

Robo said:


> That's unfortunate.



Meaning?


----------



## Robo

princessemsmom said:


> Meaning?



It is uncertain as to how much it will cost to add a day to those tickets.
That's because they were locked in to a price that was in place before the most recent
ticket price increase of Feb. 12.

I can HOPE that a CM will allow the charge to be $10 to $20 per added day, but
there's no guarantee.


----------



## lisski76

If I purchase the 4 day park ticket, the one where you can only enter each park once...Am I able to leave and then reenter the same park I was at that morning?


----------



## princessemsmom

Robo said:


> It is uncertain as to how much it will cost to add a day to those tickets.
> 
> I can HOPE that a CM will allow the charge to be $10 to $20 per added day, but
> there's no guarantee.




Ok!  I called to see what they said and it was about $40 per ticket.  I am just trying to decide if we should upgrade to annual pass or add a day because we used our floater day on Pandora.

We are in process of relocating to FL so we plan on going a lot.  But I am the only one who has FL id at this point.  Dh won't be officially a FL resident until July.

 I will wait and review with Guest Services on Sat.


----------



## CeruleanMoon

So, I would like to go to one park per day, and one of those days I would like to go to a waterpark.  Is there a way to buy water park tickets _without_ the parkhopper?


----------



## Robo

CeruleanMoon said:


> So, I would like to go to one park per day, and one of those days I would like to go to a waterpark.  Is there a way to buy water park tickets _without_ the parkhopper?



You can buy a single Water Park admission ticket.
Click *HERE.*


----------



## wdw&sonny

IF I purchase an Annual Pass, what do I need to do in order to:
1.  Make FP+?
2.  Activate it?
3.  Link it to MDE?
4.  Link it to one of my several magic bands?
Thanks.


----------



## Robo

wdw&sonny said:


> IF I purchase an Annual Pass, what do I need to do in order to:
> 1.  Make FP+?
> 2.  Activate it?
> 3.  Link it to MDE?
> 4.  Link it to one of my several magic bands?
> Thanks.



3. If you buy it via your MDE account, it will automatically link itself.
1. 60 days in advance, if you are staying at a WDW resort. 30 days in advance, otherwise.
2. (After you arrive at WDW.)

You don't need to do #4. ALL of your MBs will automatically access your AP.


----------



## jo-jo

Robo, we upgraded 7 day parkhoppers from UT at BLT.    It was done wrong, but it was done.   About 10 pages back,.....the manager insisted the AP started on date of purchase (Nov 19) not date of first use ( May 3)  or even date of activation (May 2).   We were then told at guest services at MK that the Nov 19 date was correct.   Took a supervisor to fix it.

2 adults and 1 child, from the 7 day pre price increase to Gold DVC....$400. ouch....


----------



## Robo

jo-jo said:


> Robo, we upgraded 7 day parkhoppers from UT at BLT.    It was done wrong, but it was done.   About 10 pages back,.....the manager insisted the AP started on date of purchase (Nov 19) not date of first use ( May 3)  or even date of activation (May 2).   We were then told at guest services at MK that the Nov 19 date was correct.   Took a supervisor to fix it.
> 
> 2 adults and 1 child, from the 7 day pre price increase to Gold DVC....$400. ouch....



Unwise to attempt to upgrade MYW tickets to AP at a resort.
They cannot do it correctly, as their computers don't have the correct file info.


----------



## Robo

china mom said:


> As an AP holder, do I get any discount when purchasing MYW tickets for others in my group?



You do not.

That's not one of the discounts available to AP holders.


----------



## jo-jo

Robo said:


> Unwise to attempt to upgrade MYW tickets to AP at a resort.
> They cannot do it correctly, as their computers don't have the correct file info.



We had planned  to upgrade at MK, but it was pouring rain.    The CM said they could do it at the resort.    We had no idea.   Sounds  like I would have saved time and perhaps money if I had waited.


----------



## CeruleanMoon

Robo said:


> You can buy a single Water Park admission ticket.
> Click *HERE.*



Thank you!  I'm guessing I missed the tab the top for making other choices!


----------



## Robo

jo-jo said:


> We had planned  to upgrade at MK, but it was pouring rain.    The CM said they could do it at the resort.    We had no idea.   Sounds  like I would have saved time and perhaps money if I had waited.



And, frustration.


----------



## jo-jo

Lots of frustration....

I don't understand how 12 different CM, can give 12 different answers.  I find that most upsetting.


----------



## Robo

jo-jo said:


> Lots of frustration....
> 
> I really don't understand



Shamefully poor eduction of CMs.
Too many "vigilante" CMs who think they are "saving Disney money" by making up their own rules.


----------



## mhartman09

I've posted here once before, but I'm going to post again because my math was way off last time around.  We are arriving in about 2 weeks and I'd like to buy Disney gift cards in advance to pay for my ticket upgrade, so I really want to try to figure out about how much I'll need.

I purchased 7 day PH from UT pre-price increase (2 adult and 1 child). We want to upgrade all 3 tickets to Platinum APs.  If I'm reading correctly I should calculate using pre-increase prices as follows:

Adult
7 day PH -  $467.54
Platinum AP - $829.64
Difference - $362.10

Child
7 day PH -  $446.24
Platinum AP - $829.64
Difference - $383.40

So, to upgrade all 3 of the tickets we are looking at $1,107.60.  
I know it's just math, but would someone mind checking my numbers and making sure I'm using the correct figures.  I did this math a while back, but I must have used an incorrect price someplace because I was calculating about $200 less in total.  I'm find with the $1100.00.  Just want to make sure it's accurate.


----------



## Robo

mhartman09 said:


> I purchased 7 day PH from UT pre-price increase
> Adult 7 day PH -  $467.54
> Platinum AP - $829.64
> Difference - $362.10
> 
> Child 7 day PH -  $446.24
> Platinum AP - $829.64
> Difference - $383.40



The numbers are correct.


----------



## dnw25

jo-jo said:


> Lots of frustration....
> 
> I don't understand how 12 different CM, can give 12 different answers.  I find that most upsetting.


that seems to be the new disney way regarding tickets.  apparently there are too many variables which must make it too complicated.  I was planning on paying $726 to upgrade 2 adult 7 day ph to AP.  Plus, another $384 for a child 7 day. 

 Disney quoted more than $118 more than anticipated.


----------



## mhartman09

Robo said:


> The numbers are correct.



Thanks so much Robo!!  I suppose sometimes I just need reassurance to make sure I'm not being dumb about this....LOL.


----------



## dnw25

mhartman09 said:


> I've posted here once before, but I'm going to post again because my math was way off last time around.  We are arriving in about 2 weeks and I'd like to buy Disney gift cards in advance to pay for my ticket upgrade, so I really want to try to figure out about how much I'll need.
> 
> I purchased 7 day PH from UT pre-price increase (2 adult and 1 child). We want to upgrade all 3 tickets to Platinum APs.  If I'm reading correctly I should calculate using pre-increase prices as follows:
> 
> Adult
> 7 day PH -  $467.54
> Platinum AP - $829.64
> Difference - $362.10
> 
> Child
> 7 day PH -  $446.24
> Platinum AP - $829.64
> Difference - $383.40
> 
> So, to upgrade all 3 of the tickets we are looking at $1,107.60.
> I know it's just math, but would someone mind checking my numbers and making sure I'm using the correct figures.  I did this math a while back, but I must have used an incorrect price someplace because I was calculating about $200 less in total.  I'm find with the $1100.00.  Just want to make sure it's accurate.


Just a heads up.  I just tried to do the exact same thing.  Be prepared to hear the adult ticket is worth $411 and not $467.  4 different CMs (including 2 supervisors) insisted that was the correct amount.  I didn't ask the value of the child since I was too busy debating the adult value.  In short, it may take you many attempts.  Definitely try at the beginning of your trip when you have the time.  We waited until the last two days and finally walked away because I didn't want to keep wasting time and the frustration factor was beyond high.


----------



## jo-jo

dnw25 said:


> Just a heads up.  I just tried to do the exact same thing.  Be prepared to hear the adult ticket is worth $411 and not $467.  4 different CMs (including 2 supervisors) insisted that was the correct amount.  I didn't ask the value of the child since I was too busy debating the adult value.  In short, it may take you many attempts.  Definitely try at the beginning of your trip when you have the time.  We waited until the last two days and finally walked away because I didn't want to keep wasting time and the frustration factor was beyond high.



Having just gone thru the "I'm right and you're wrong" situation, I feel for you.  You KNOW the tickets are worth X amount.  Your hands are tied and you are spending vacation time trying to fix it when you are only trying get the proper prices.


----------



## Robo

dnw25 said:


> Just a heads up.  I just tried to do the exact same thing.  Be prepared to hear the adult ticket is worth $411 and not $467.  4 different CMs (including 2 supervisors) insisted that was the correct amount.  I didn't ask the value of the child since I was too busy debating the adult value.  In short, it may take you many attempts.  Definitely try at the beginning of your trip when you have the time.  We waited until the last two days and finally walked away because I didn't want to keep wasting time and the frustration factor was beyond high.



I have a sneaking suspicion that the first CM put a "note" in your file to the effect that "$411 was what was quoted to you and to not allow any other amount."
I have no proof of this in your case (other than that odd amount being mentioned multiple times,) but the "note in your permanent files"
thing has come up many times in the past.

One vitriolic CM trying to poison the water for a guest, long-term.


----------



## mhartman09

dnw25 said:


> Just a heads up.  I just tried to do the exact same thing.  Be prepared to hear the adult ticket is worth $411 and not $467.  4 different CMs (including 2 supervisors) insisted that was the correct amount.  I didn't ask the value of the child since I was too busy debating the adult value.  In short, it may take you many attempts.  Definitely try at the beginning of your trip when you have the time.  We waited until the last two days and finally walked away because I didn't want to keep wasting time and the frustration factor was beyond high.



Thanks for the heads up.  We are planning to upgrade as soon as we get to HS the day we arrive.  That's why I really wanted to be sure I was correct on my numbers.  I want to go into this knowing what I should be seeing as an upgrade cost, so I won't end up getting jipped big time.  Sorry you had to go through that.  I'm really hoping it was just a fluke and like Robo said, maybe the result of some note made by the first CM.


----------



## A Belle Among Beasts

Just a quick update regarding our AP upgrade today. We purchased 10 day hoppers as part of a package booked prior to 2/12/17. I went in anticipating $660 to upgrade 2 adults but hoping for $562. We walked out upgrading for $519! (Change dropped because it's late and in sleepy lol!). The girl was in training and her trainer walked her through upgrading the tickets to GATE price not prearrival price. Then moved to upgrading to APs. The trainer made it seem very much like that was proper  procedure. It was a quick, painless process!  Don't worry, the mouse will get the excess I budgeted...that AP discount is calling my Dooney desires Hard!


----------



## ItsLayne

A Belle Among Beasts said:


> Just a quick update regarding our AP upgrade today. We purchased 10 day hoppers as part of a package booked prior to 2/12/17. I went in anticipating $660 to upgrade 2 adults but hoping for $562. We walked out upgrading for $519! (Change dropped because it's late and in sleepy lol!). The girl was in training and her trainer walked her through upgrading the tickets to GATE price not prearrival price. Then moved to upgrading to APs. The trainer made it seem very much like that was proper  procedure. It was a quick, painless process!  Don't worry, the mouse will get the excess I budgeted...that AP discount is calling my Dooney desires Hard!



Thank you for this report. The last couple of days I've been really worried how much it was going to cost me - I have a 9-day park-hopper package booked before February too, and there's really no way that I've found that I can look at how much the "ticket" portion of that package cost. It's not in any of the emails, and I'll have to upgrade to the Platinum pass because I'm non-Florida. I'm assuming you guys are non-Florida too?


----------



## Robo

ItsLayne said:


> Thank you for this report. The last couple of days I've been really worried how much it was going to cost me - I have a 9-day park-hopper package booked before February too, and *there's really no way that I've found that I can look at how much the "ticket" portion of that package cost.* It's not in any of the emails, and I'll have to upgrade to the Platinum pass because I'm non-Florida. I'm assuming you guys are non-Florida too?



The guest is not ever going to know that. Ever.
That's the reason that it doesn't matter what the ticket originally costs for they purposes of upgrading.

It's only when an uneducated CM tries to do the upgrade incorrectly that the CM will quote some "odd amount" 
to the guest during the transaction.


----------



## ItsLayne

Robo said:


> The guest is not ever going to know that. Ever.
> That's the reason that it doesn't matter what the ticket originally costs for they purposes of upgrading.
> 
> It's only when an uneducated CM tries to do the upgrade incorrectly that the CM will quote some "odd amount"
> to the guest during the transaction.



Good to know. I thought about calling the Disney Travel Company to see if they could see it, but it seems like they wouldn't be able to tell me either. So assuming everything is done right by the Guest Services CM, the MYW tickets are alot easier to upgrade to an AP, and should get updated to the newer pricing so we're not 'penalized' for buying our vacations early?


----------



## mbrittb00

Ok, so not actually concerned, just wanting to know what I SHOULD expect.  We are planning to upgrade my wife's ticket to an AP when we arrive on Sunday.  Our tickets (7-day base) were purchased through the US Army MWR.  No they are NOT the heavily discounted Military Salute tickets, but the ones available to anyone contractors, civilians, etc associated with the Army.  They are synomous to the ones you can get via UT or ML.  "I" purchased the tickets from MWR AFTER the price increase, but I believe that the tickets themselves were from a lot purchased by MWR BEFORE the ticket price increase.  

Current price for the AP : is $779 + tax or $829.64 
Current gate price for the 7-day base tickets we have is :  $410 + tax = $436.65.  

Should I expect the extra cost for the AP to be $392.99 ($829.64 - $436.65)

Or do they somehow know that the tickets we have were purchased pre-increase and thus only credit the lower value.  If the latter, could someone point me to where I can find the old ticket prices (can't seem to find them anywhere on the internet) so I can be prepared.  

Thanks.


----------



## AngiTN

mbrittb00 said:


> Ok, so not actually concerned, just wanting to know what I SHOULD expect.  We are planning to upgrade my wife's ticket to an AP when we arrive on Sunday.  Our tickets (7-day base) were purchased through the US Army MWR.  No they are NOT the heavily discounted Military Salute tickets, but the ones available to anyone contractors, civilians, etc associated with the Army.  They are synomous to the ones you can get via UT or ML.  "I" purchased the tickets from MWR AFTER the price increase, but I believe that the tickets themselves were from a lot purchased by MWR BEFORE the ticket price increase.
> 
> Current price for the AP : is $779 + tax or $829.64
> Current gate price for the 7-day base tickets we have is :  $410 + tax = $436.65.
> 
> Should I expect the extra cost for the AP to be $392.99 ($829.64 - $436.65)
> 
> Or do they somehow know that the tickets we have were purchased pre-increase and thus only credit the lower value.  If the latter, could someone point me to where I can find the old ticket prices (can't seem to find them anywhere on the internet) so I can be prepared.
> 
> Thanks.


You can tell yourself which ticket they are when you link them to MDE. The ticket will show an expiration date. Tickets issued prior to Feb 17 will show a date like 10, 20 years away. Tickets issued after Feb 17 will show a date of 12/18.
Robo put a link to the old ticket prices are at the top of the first post here. I'll find it and link it here too
https://web.archive.org/web/20160715112900/http://allears.net/pl/ticketchart.htm

Because of the expiration date they can determine the latest date the tickets were purchased. Because of this, there was a change in the proper procedures. 
Proper procedures are for them to use the old ticket price if they are old tickets and current ticket price if they are current tickets. No one knows what procedures they'll follow when you actually show up for your upgrade. It's pure darn luck because for some unknown reason it's darn near impossible for them to give proper procedures to all the CM working at ticketing.


----------



## mbrittb00

AngiTN said:


> You can tell yourself which ticket they are when you link them to MDE. The ticket will show an expiration date. Tickets issued prior to Feb 17 will show a date like 10, 20 years away. Tickets issued after Feb 17 will show a date of 12/18.
> Robo put a link to the old ticket prices are at the top of the first post here. I'll find it and link it here too
> https://web.archive.org/web/20160715112900/http://allears.net/pl/ticketchart.htm
> 
> Because of the expiration date they can determine the latest date the tickets were purchased. Because of this, there was a change in the proper procedures.
> Proper procedures are for them to use the old ticket price if they are old tickets and current ticket price if they are current tickets. No one knows what procedures they'll follow when you actually show up for your upgrade. It's pure darn luck because for some unknown reason it's darn near impossible for them to give proper procedures to all the CM working at ticketing.



Thanks for the info.  I had previously found the page you linked, and unfortunately it shows the current ticket prices.


----------



## mbrittb00

mbrittb00 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I had previously found the page you linked, and unfortunately it shows the current ticket prices.


Scratch that.  Mis-read the page.  Got confused by the old 3day PH Plus being the same price as the current base.


----------



## dnw25

Robo said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that the first CM put a "note" in your file to the effect that "$411 was what was quoted to you and to not allow any other amount."
> I have no proof of this in your case (other than that odd amount being mentioned multiple times,) but the "note in your permanent files"
> thing has come up many times in the past.
> 
> One vitriolic CM trying to poison the water for a guest, long-term.


wouldn't be surprised at all.  

They looked at the ticket code and then some spreadsheet posted on the wall.  "UCT paid $411."


----------



## dnw25

jo-jo said:


> Having just gone thru the "I'm right and you're wrong" situation, I feel for you.  You KNOW the tickets are worth X amount.  Your hands are tied and you are spending vacation time trying to fix it when you are only trying get the proper prices.


Thanks.  It really was shocking and beyond frustrating.  We come from Chicago and usually spend 9 night/10 days and last year and this year have APs.   Might get them one more time....paying full price and then take a Disney trip once a year rather than twice once my DS gets more involved in school.  Disney lost a frequent regular this trip

I will say we also had a problem with the expiration date of our current APs.  The CM at DS Guest Relations telling us that he had the ability to change the date and could easily do it but was not going to do it for us, set me in a Disney tailspin.  Ultimately, his supervisor more than corrected the date error, but to be told that was beyond anything I have EVER experienced at Disney in our many visits.  Again, we approached the situation professionally, matter of fact and were beyond disgusted with the response.  At that time, I actually told my DH that I was never coming back.  However, DS loves it.  It will be a while before I LOVE WDW again.

Sorry for the rant


----------



## cruiser21

I upgraded my 6 day tickets I bought from undercover tourists in January. I upgraded them to park hoppers and water parks. They gave me the current gate value for my tickets. It cost me 192.00 to upgrade both tickets. It would have cost 266.00 if they had given me the pre Feb 12 prices. It actually would have cost me nothing because I would have passed on the upgrade. I upgraded at the international gateway. We didn't really need park hoppers, but we went to the water parks and Disney quest so we got our money of it.


----------



## Robo

cruiser21 said:


> I upgraded my 6 day tickets I bought from undercover tourists in January. I upgraded them to park hoppers and water parks. They gave me the current gate value for my tickets. It cost me 192.00 to upgrade both tickets. It would have cost 266.00 if they had given me the pre Feb 12 prices. It actually would have cost me nothing because I would have passed on the upgrade. I upgraded at the international gateway. We didn't really need park hoppers, but we went to the water parks and Disney quest so we got our money of it.



Very nice!


----------



## cruiser21

I forget to add I could have upgraded to annual passes and gotten the current value of the tickets. In total I could have got two annual passes for a total of 1708. The current price online I believe would be 1865. It seems like it's really up to cm what they want to charge you.


----------



## Robo

dnw25 said:


> 1. I will say we also had a problem with the expiration date of our current APs.
> 2. The CM at DS Guest Relations telling us that he had the ability to change the date and could easily do it
> 3. but was not going to do it for us,
> 4. set me in a Disney tailspin.
> 5. Ultimately, his supervisor more than corrected the date error, but to be told that was beyond anything I have EVER experienced at Disney in our many visits.  Again, we approached the situation professionally, matter of fact and were beyond disgusted with the response.  At that time, I actually told my DH that I was never coming back.  However, DS loves it.  It will be a while before I LOVE WDW again.
> 
> 6. Sorry for the rant



(The below is taking your report verbatim. I have no reason to doubt it, but I wan't there, obviously.)

1. So very, VERY common an error. That date must be put in manually by the CM.
It is also very common and easy to fix.
2. Yup.
3. Now THAT is guest mistreatment. It is intentional and would be easily a justification for being fired.
4. It's affecting ME right now!
5. So good that you got it fixed quickly, but I'm thinking that I would not have let it go that easily.
That previous CM has no business interacting with guests. Period.
6. Completely justified!


----------



## Robo

cruiser21 said:


> I forget to add I could have upgraded to annual passes and gotten the current value of the tickets. In total I could have got two annual passes for a total of 1708. The current price online I believe would be 1865. It seems like it's really up to cm what they want to charge you.



CM's do a some leeway to give guests "pixie dust" and make things "happier."

But, if a ticket CM is OVERCHARGING for one of the most basic of tasks, and then
further muddies (or "poisons") the waters so that future transactions would be negatively affected...
that would be the opposite of "pixie dust."  "tsud eixip" ??


----------



## cruiser21

Robo said:


> CM's do a some leeway to give guests "pixie dust" and make things "happier."
> 
> But, if a ticket CM is OVERCHARGING for one of the most basic of tasks, and then
> further muddies (or "poisons") the waters so that future transactions would be negatively affected...
> that would be the opposite of "pixie dust."  "tsud eixip" ??


It just seems like some cms  are giving current gate price and some aren't. I've wondered what would have happened if I would have decided before the trip ends to upgrade to AP's. Would I have gotten a different quote a week later?


----------



## Robo

cruiser21 said:


> It just seems like some cms  are giving current gate price and some aren't. I've wondered what would have happened if I would have decided before the trip ends to upgrade to AP's. Would I have gotten a different quote a week later?



You might have gotten different quote within 30 minutes, depending on the CM.


----------



## AngiTN

cruiser21 said:


> I forget to add I could have upgraded to annual passes and gotten the current value of the tickets. In total I could have got two annual passes for a total of 1708. The current price online I believe would be 1865. *It seems like it's really up to cm what they want to charge you*.


Yep, that is exactly it, in a nutshell.


----------



## jo-jo

dnw25 said:


> Thanks.  It really was shocking and beyond frustrating.  We come from Chicago and usually spend 9 night/10 days and last year and this year have APs.   Might get them one more time....paying full price and then take a Disney trip once a year rather than twice once my DS gets more involved in school.  Disney lost a frequent regular this trip
> 
> I will say we also had a problem with the expiration date of our current APs.  The CM at DS Guest Relations telling us that he had the ability to change the date and could easily do it but was not going to do it for us, set me in a Disney tailspin.  Ultimately, his supervisor more than corrected the date error, but to be told that was beyond anything I have EVER experienced at Disney in our many visits.  Again, we approached the situation professionally, matter of fact and were beyond disgusted with the response.  At that time, I actually told my DH that I was never coming back.  However, DS loves it.  It will be a while before I LOVE WDW again.
> 
> Sorry for the rant



I know how you feel, we had multiple issues this trip.  We did get some extra FP and DGS got a nice birthday surprise (stuff toy and candy), but the hours spent trying to fix things left a bad taste.


----------



## AngiTN

It seems some people get buckets of bad luck and others none. 
We had some issues with upgrading but I was able to stand firm and get the right amount for our tickets and complete the upgrade 
Will be interesting to see where I fall on the upgrade issue next Thursday when I go to do DGD's renewal. We'll be doing hers at MK, probably at the Liberty Square office since I suspect it will have the shorter lines by the time we get around to it


----------



## Robo

AngiTN said:


> It seems some people get buckets of bad luck and others none.


Yup.
Luck-of-the-draw.


----------



## dnw25

Robo said:


> (The below is taking your report verbatim. I have no reason to doubt it, but I wan't there, obviously.)
> 
> 1. So very, VERY common an error. That date must be put in manually by the CM.
> It is also very common and easy to fix.
> 2. Yup.
> 3. Now THAT is guest mistreatment. It is intentional and would be easily a justification for being fired.
> 4. It's affecting ME right now!
> 5. So good that you got it fixed quickly, but I'm thinking that I would not have let it go that easily.
> That previous CM has no business interacting with guests. Period.
> 6. Completely justified!


We were both blown away and I actually started crying and walked away with our 3 year old. 

We picked up our AP at 9:35 when MK closed at 10.  The CM asked if we wanted the next day as our activation date, we excitedly said yes, but when we checked a day or two later, it had the pick up date expiration.  So we went to guest relations hoping to get it fixed and that was his response.  I can correct the date (one day) and do it rarely but not for you.  The supervisor came over I explained we had never been treated like that ever.  Felt like he was implying we were lying/cheating/scamming and could not believe his response (that's when tears started).  I told him how last year we had a minor problem picking up my mom's ticket and the YC manager just offered to give us a one day ph for my mom and a bunch of FPs to use (rather than making us taking the time to get the ticket).  Never made us feel even remotely negative. This supervisor ended up adding 6 days to the AP and giving us FPs.  Said he would deal with the comments but I doubt anything was done or said.

Going to email Disney about the experience.


----------



## cruiser21

AngiTN said:


> It seems some people get buckets of bad luck and others none.
> We had some issues with upgrading but I was able to stand firm and get the right amount for our tickets and complete the upgrade
> Will be interesting to see where I fall on the upgrade issue next Thursday when I go to do DGD's renewal. We'll be doing hers at MK, probably at the Liberty Square office since I suspect it will have the shorter lines by the time we get around to it


Good luck. I can't say I'm a fan of fast pass plus and all the long stand by lines, but we had a fantastic time. The Beach club was great as always. It was first vacation just taking one kid. I highly recommend to anyone with 2 or more kids to do this at least once. It was very relaxing and rewarding. 10 days of no fighting or Drama. My husband and my other child are taking off on a trip to California next week.  My youngest son loves Disney. We had so much fun I may do a Disneyland trip later this year.


----------



## SaintsManiac

AngiTN said:


> You can tell yourself which ticket they are when you link them to MDE. The ticket will show an expiration date. Tickets issued prior to Feb 17 will show a date like 10, 20 years away. Tickets issued after Feb 17 will show a date of 12/18.



I just checked MDE for the heck of it and I don't see any dates. I bought 6 day PH from UT last year. Is that why?


----------



## jmmess

SaintsManiac said:


> I just checked MDE for the heck of it and I don't see any dates. I bought 6 day PH from UT last year. Is that why?


If you Reassign the ticket, you will see the date in the next page that pops up. A ticket purchased last year will show December 31, 2030.


----------



## SaintsManiac

jmmess said:


> If you Reassign the ticket, you will see the date in the next page that pops up. A ticket purchased last year will show December 31, 2030.





Well there it is! Thanks


----------



## Willow1213

Question on price bridging. I read through the original thread, but wanted to clarify. We have 5 day base tickets purchased directly from Disney at a discounted rate (through my employer affiliation). The discount is approx. 12%. We purchased after the February price increase. 

Question is, we would like to add park hopper to those tickets. Will we pay $65 plus tax or will I lose the discount and pay the difference of what I paid to current gate price? 

Reading through the more recent posts, it looks like YMMV with the answer depending on what CM you're talking to. Just wanted to pose the question before attempting to make the swap. It's a nice to have on this trip, so it's not a deal breaker. Just trying to be informed. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

YMMV is the answer, depending on what CM you're talking to.


----------



## candaceg

I asked a few ticketing questions upthread and wanted to come back post-trip to report that everything worked as planned.
I bought 5 day PH from UT.
We went to Typhoon Lagoon the first day and upgraded those tickets for $15.97 each (inc. tax) to include the water parks option.
I had a 2006 PH+ ticket that had one water park day left on it.  
I was able to use that at TL without any problem - they made a new RFID card and we were on our way.


----------



## diana13

Question since via phone I've received diff answers.  I have old 1 day tickets, not used, from old hotel packages.  These are from when you were required to least buy 1 day tix for a hotel/dining package.  We had AP so always bought 1 day to get package and never used them. SO I have a few of the hotel card keys which have 1 day each on them, which I understand can only be upgraded in person.  I had called couple times and was very specific.  I would like to use one of these old tickets I have.  I understand it can only be upgraded in person, but I live in NJ.  I am coming in July for total 20 days and want to get FP today, 60 day adv since busy in July.

1. I originally was told I could buy now a 5 or 7 day ticket (or any days), then upon arrival used the extra day ticket I have to apply these to upgrade to AP, but only at Disney.  SO if I paid about $400 for tickets now, then the value of the 1 day would be from date purchased years ago (about $67) then need to pay diff to get AP.
2. Told can only use 1 of the old days tickets, per person.
3. Last night told can't do above, since it would be combining 2 tickets to AP ( the ones I buy now and the old one)
4. CM last night said to add the old 1 day to MDE and maybe that would help in purchase price going up to more days?
5. If I add to MDE, would it just be a day, then I need to buy 9 additional days for my stay, or would it apply the value of the 1 day to the purchase price of 10 day ticket?  Big diff between 2 ways.  Alone, the diff in price between 9 and 10 day tickets are only few dollars.  If the 1 day is added as a dollar value applied toward it, that is good, but not that it is a day and now go buy 9 day ticket.

Hope I didn't confuse everyone and if someone can help, I really appreciate it!  I hate always wasting these old unused tickets and would never be in DIsney for just 1 day.  ALso, last CM said they can be transferred since only 1 day and never used, regardless of name on old hotel.
Thanks!


----------



## Robo

diana13 said:


> Question since via phone I've received diff answers.
> A. I have old 1 day tickets, not used, from old hotel packages.  These are from when you were required to least buy 1 day tix for a hotel/dining package.  We had AP so always bought 1 day to get package and never used them. SO I have a few of the hotel card keys which have 1 day each on them, which I understand can only be upgraded in person.  I had called couple times and was very specific.  I would like to use one of these old tickets I have.  I understand it can only be upgraded in person, but I live in NJ.  I am coming in July for total 20 days and want to get FP today, 60 day adv since busy in July.
> 1. I originally was told I could buy now a 5 or 7 day ticket (or any days),
> B. then upon arrival used the extra day ticket I have to apply these to upgrade to AP, but only at Disney.  SO if I paid about $400 for tickets now,
> C. then the value of the 1 day would be from date purchased years ago (about $67) then need to pay diff to get AP.
> 2. Told can only use 1 of the old days tickets, per person.
> 3. Last night told can't do above, since it would be combining 2 tickets to AP ( the ones I buy now and the old one)
> 4. CM last night said to add the old 1 day to MDE and maybe that would help in purchase price going up to more days?
> 5. If I add to MDE, would it just be a day, then I need to buy 9 additional days for my stay, or would it apply the value of the 1 day to the purchase price of 10 day ticket?  Big diff between 2 ways.  Alone, the diff in price between 9 and 10 day tickets are only few dollars.  If the 1 day is added as a dollar value applied toward it, that is good, but not that it is a day and now go buy 9 day ticket.
> 
> Hope I didn't confuse everyone and if someone can help, I really appreciate it!
> D.I hate always wasting these old unused tickets and would never be in DIsney for just 1 day.  ALso, last CM said they can be transferred since only 1 day and never used, regardless of name on old hotel.
> Thanks!



A. How MANY of these 1-day tickets do you have? (See the *NOW* below.)
B. You cannot combine multiple tickets for an upgrade. Upgrades are from one ticket only.
C. Not correct. The value will be *$132.06 * (what the old ticket was worth prior to Feb. 12, 2017.)
2. You cannot combine multiple tickets for an upgrade.
3. Correct..
4. That won't affect anything in regard to price or upgrading.
5. You can upgrade it in any way you like. It's value will be *$132.06.*
D. You don't have to waste them. You can do this same practice (upgrade them at a rate if one per trip.)

*NOW-* Since you have multiple 1-day tickets.
You CAN add them all to your MDE account now and use them to MAKE ADVANCE FP+ reservations.
(Example: If you have 8 old tickets, you can make 8 days worth of advance FP+.)
Then, when you get to WDW, you won't actually USE these old tickets.
You can transfer each of them into a "made up name" in your MDE account and they will remain
safe and unused until a future trip.
You will only keep ONE of these old tickets under your real name, and use it to
upgrade to a new 10-day (or whatever) ticket for actual use for this trip.


----------



## diana13

Robo said:


> A. How MANY of these 1-day tickets do you have? (See the *NOW* below.)
> B. You cannot combine multiple tickets for an upgrade. Upgrades are from one ticket only.
> C. Not correct. The value will be *$132.06 * (what the old ticket was worth prior to Feb. 12, 2017.)
> 2. You cannot combine multiple tickets for an upgrade.
> 3. Correct..
> 4. That won't affect anything in regard to price or upgrading.
> 5. You can upgrade it in any way you like. It's value will be *$132.06.*
> D. You don't have to waste them. You can do this same practice (upgrade them at a rate if one per trip.)
> 
> *NOW-* Since you have multiple 1-day tickets.
> You CAN add them all to your MDE account now and use them to MAKE ADVANCE FP+ reservations.
> (Example: If you have 8 old tickets, you can make 8 days worth of advance FP+.)
> Then, when you get to WDW, you won't actually USE these old tickets.
> You can transfer each of them into a "made up name" in your MDE account and they will remain
> safe and unused until a future trip.
> You will only keep ONE of these old tickets under your real name, and use it to
> upgrade to a new 10-day (or whatever) ticket for actual use for this trip.



a. I have about 6 of them
b. - that's what now I realize
c. wow- so this would be value if I upgraded in person? CM told me they go by date of purchase and just now on phone told me for upgrade they use date of purchase price.  The value is a 1 day admission, but that the cost of ticket is not the amount of today's prices.
5. - so when I add to my MDE, it will have value of $132 and then when I go to buy 10 day, it will add that value to purchase and not just add a "day?' and could I do that no online or only in person as per your strategy?
6. Would not the FP associated with each indiviual day ticket not transfer over to me when I go, only the 1 day ticket that was in my name used for upgrade?


----------



## Robo

diana13 said:


> a. I have about 6 of them
> b. - that's what now I realize
> c. wow- so this would be value if I upgraded in person? CM told me they go by date of purchase and just now on phone told me for upgrade they use date of purchase price.  The value is a 1 day admission, but that the cost of ticket is not the amount of today's prices.
> 5. - so when I add to my MDE, it will have value of $132 and then when I go to buy 10 day, it will add that value to purchase and not just add a "day?' and could I do that no online or only in person as per your strategy?
> 6. Would not the FP associated with each indiviual day ticket not transfer over to me when I go, only the 1 day ticket that was in my name used for upgrade?



C. Phone CMs have NO IDEA about these things. They just make things up. Very sad.
5. It will have that value when you upgrade, it is not affected by you putting it into you MDE account.
But, do put all old tickets into your MDE account for the purposes of making advance FP+.
Upgrades can only be done in-person.
6. Make the FP+ IN YOUR NAME, then after you do the upgrade, transfer the "extra" old tickets
into the "fake name" account.
The FP+ made in your name... will stay under your name.
Because you would THEN have a full set of days on your new tickets.
If you had only made 6 days of advance FP+, as soon as you upgrade to a 10-day ticket,
you could book the additional four days worth of FP+ at that time.

BTW, this question is one of THE most complex ticket dilemmas asked since I started answering ticket questions.


----------



## Robo

Have a great trip!


----------



## diana13

Robo said:


> Have a great trip!



Thank you for all your help!  This trip is becoming a very complicated trip lol. It is a HS grad present to my daughter and we are going from NJ to Italy for 20 days, then fly straight to Disney from Rome.  I have spent so much time on planning the Italy portion, which feels like Disney with all you need to pre-plan and purchase ahead.  I feel very fortunate to do these trips, though still above my typical budget, so need to see where I can save. Disboards have always been such a great resource.  I just wish I had more time to follow them.
Again, thank you for all the help!


----------



## Araminta18

So, yet another annual pass upgrade question.  We are neither DVC members nor Florida residents, but my husband and I are planning (well, I'm planning ) a trip back to Disney Sept 2018, for 8 nights.  That puts us at about 8 or 9 park days.  Wondering if it's worth it to upgrade just me to an AP...  

The price difference between the annual pass and the 9 day park hopper is $291.81, and we'd be buying the Memory Maker anyways, so the real difference is about $150.  I guess I'm wondering if we could make up the difference in food in an 8/9 day trip.  Most of the restaurants that show a 20% discount currently have verbiage about the 45th anniversary discount only being good until 9/30/2017, at which point I assume the discounts will go to 10%?  It looks like pretty much all the merchandise shops have the 20% discount---is that right?

We don't drink, so buying TiW to get the discount off alcohol doesn't look like it'll save us any money.  We also won't be parking so no savings on that end, and there isn't a second trip within that year planned yet, so it really would be just could we make it up on food?  (and a little bit of merchandise, but mostly food)


----------



## razsav

dnw25 said:


> wouldn't be surprised at all.
> 
> They looked at the ticket code and then some spreadsheet posted on the wall.  "UCT paid $411."


I read on another thread that UCT tickets weren't showing up as park hopper tickets.  Isn't $411 the price without park hopper.  I wonder if that was the problem.


----------



## razsav

I'm planning on buying 7 day PH tickets from UT, $468, then in December 2017, upgrading the ticket to an AP.  We're DVC and I'm wondering if we could upgrade from the MYW ticket to the DVC/Florida Gold AP, then if we decide to go at Easter 2018 when we can't use the Gold AP, could we do another upgrade to the DVC Platinum AP?


----------



## razsav

Araminta18 said:


> So, yet another annual pass upgrade question.  We are neither DVC members nor Florida residents, but my husband and I are planning (well, I'm planning ) a trip back to Disney Sept 2018, for 8 nights.  That puts us at about 8 or 9 park days.  Wondering if it's worth it to upgrade just me to an AP...
> 
> The price difference between the annual pass and the 9 day park hopper is $291.81, and we'd be buying the Memory Maker anyways, so the real difference is about $150.  I guess I'm wondering if we could make up the difference in food in an 8/9 day trip.  Most of the restaurants that show a 20% discount currently have verbiage about the 45th anniversary discount only being good until 9/30/2017, at which point I assume the discounts will go to 10%?  It looks like pretty much all the merchandise shops have the 20% discount---is that right?
> 
> We don't drink, so buying TiW to get the discount off alcohol doesn't look like it'll save us any money.  We also won't be parking so no savings on that end, and there isn't a second trip within that year planned yet, so it really would be just could we make it up on food?  (and a little bit of merchandise, but mostly food)


You would need to spend around $800  on food and merchandise for the AP to be worth it.  If you could fit a second trip in during your AP year, I think it would be worth it.  The problem with an AP is, once you have it, you end up planning more trips.


----------



## Robo

razsav said:


> I'm planning on buying 7 day PH tickets from UT, $468, then in December 2017, upgrading the ticket to an AP.  We're DVC and I'm wondering if we could upgrade from the MYW ticket to the DVC/Florida Gold AP, then if we decide to go at Easter 2018 when we can't use the Gold AP, could we do another upgrade to the DVC Platinum AP?



Yes.


----------



## dnw25

razsav said:


> I read on another thread that UCT tickets weren't showing up as park hopper tickets.  Isn't $411 the price without park hopper.  I wonder if that was the problem.


That I don't know....maybe.  I couldn't find any tickets with $411 on the all ears chart from prior to February or on the existing prices chart.


----------



## razsav

dnw25 said:


> That I don't know....maybe.  I couldn't find any tickets with $411 on the all ears chart from prior to February or on the existing prices chart.


Or, it's just the wholesale price that UT pays.


----------



## dnw25

razsav said:


> Or, it's just the wholesale price that UT pays.


That's what I was told.  $411 what UCT paid.  Who knows if that's correct.


----------



## ekendall2

Ok...I've looked and can't seem to find this...

Renting dvc points...stay starts on Sunday. We will have 7 day park hoppers with water park option. We are staying with friends a couple of days before we actually check in to our resort.

Is it ok if we start using our water park options a day or two before our actual hotel stay? Since this is not a package, my instinct tells me it should be ok.


----------



## Robo

ekendall2 said:


> Ok...I've looked and can't seem to find this...
> 
> Renting dvc points...stay starts on Sunday. We will have 7 day park hoppers with water park option. We are staying with friends a couple of days before we actually check in to our resort.
> 
> Is it ok if we start using our water park options a day or two before our actual hotel stay? Since this is not a package, my instinct tells me it should be ok.



If you have stand-alone tickets, you can use any part of them at any time.


----------



## jdd

Okay, so I'm sure this has been asked an answered a million times, but is there any way to upgrade tickets via phone?  I have two unused one-day tickets that I want to upgrade for use in November (Thanksgiving week).  Since I want to be able to book my fastpasses on these as early as possible, I'd really like to get them upgraded before we arrive onsite.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Robo

jdd said:


> Okay, so I'm sure this has been asked an answered a million times, but
> 1.  is there any way to upgrade tickets via phone?
> 2. I have two unused one-day tickets that I want to upgrade for use in November (Thanksgiving week).  Since I want to be able to book my fastpasses on these as early as possible, I'd really like to get them upgraded before we arrive onsite.  Thanks so much!



1. That depends on which tickets you have.
2. Where, how, and from whom did you buy them?


----------



## kristinebarboza

i have 10 day no expiring tickets from 2006 i still have two days left on on it 
can i add more days to it


----------



## erionm

kristinebarboza said:


> i have 10 day no expiring tickets from 2006 i still have two days left on on it
> can i add more days to it


Nope.  Any ticket upgrades must be done within 14 days of first use.  Even if you were within the 14 days, you would not be able to add days as 10 is the max.


----------



## kristinebarboza

oh ok that really stinks oh well
thanks


----------



## adelaster

Is it worth the time, stress, and threat of negative notes on your record to try to find a Castmember who will bridge? I was considering purchasing from UT and bridging to an AP in December. However, UT customer service didn't understand when I asked if the tickets were from before or after the February 12 price increase- so I never found out what stock they actually sell. Additionally, it seems from reading this thread (I have now read it *ALL* as I didn't get an answer to an earlier question & tried to figure it out) that there is no consistency in bridging tickets- and it sounds like kind of a nightmare to try.

UT sells a $469 for a 6 day adult PH with one free day, which is essentially $469 for a 7 day PH. The Disney PP is $830 with tax. If they bridge to pre-February 2017 prices I'd get $467.54 in credit, post February I'd get $516.53 (as they do not add the gate $20) and if they bridge to what UT paid it could be as low as $411.

$467.54-$469.00= $1.46 loss
$516.53-$469.00= $47.53 saved
$411.00-$467.00= $56.00 loss

Additionally lost: Sanity, clean Disney record, time, etc.

Does not seem like good odds to me. Am I missing something? Additionally, I know I run the risk of loss if we decide_ not_ to upgrade as we actually only *need* a 3 or 4 day PH. This is our first time visiting all the parks & it will be around the holidays- so anything to make this easier is probably a good idea. The AP is a _lot_ of money for us, so I was hoping to figure out how to make it more cost effective should we return. Thanks!


----------



## jmmess

adelaster said:


> Is it worth the time, stress, and threat of negative notes on your record to try to find a Castmember who will bridge? I was considering purchasing from UT and bridging to an AP in December. However, UT customer service didn't understand when I asked if the tickets were from before or after the February 12 price increase- so I never found out what stock they actually sell. Additionally, it seems from reading this thread (I have now read it *ALL* as I didn't get an answer to an earlier question & tried to figure it out) that there is no consistency in bridging tickets- and it sounds like kind of a nightmare to try.
> 
> UT sells a $469 for a 6 day adult PH with one free day, which is essentially $469 for a 7 day PH. The Disney PP is $830 with tax. If they bridge to pre-February 2017 prices I'd get $467.54 in credit, post February I'd get $516.53 (as they do not add the gate $20) and if they bridge to what UT paid it could be as low as $411.
> 
> $467.54-$469.00= $1.46 loss
> $516.53-$469.00= $47.53 saved
> $411.00-$467.00= $56.00 loss
> 
> Additionally lost: Sanity, clean Disney record, time, etc.
> 
> Does not seem like good odds to me. Am I missing something? Additionally, I know I run the risk of loss if we decide_ not_ to upgrade as we actually only *need* a 3 or 4 day PH. This is our first time visiting all the parks & it will be around the holidays- so anything to make this easier is probably a good idea. The AP is a _lot_ of money for us, so I was hoping to figure out how to make it more cost effective should we return. Thanks!


This is probably a personal preference. It took me 5 tries and on the final try (with notes in the system), I paid half what the first 4 CMs quoted me. It was $250+ in savings. (Which of course was completely spent on our trip!)


----------



## jdd

Robo said:


> 1. That depends on which tickets you have.
> 2. Where, how, and from whom did you buy them?



1. I have two one-day value tickets for the Magic Kingdom park - want to upgrade to 4-day park hoppers
2.  Purchased online at disneyworld.com


----------



## dnw25

jmmess said:


> This is probably a personal preference. It took me 5 tries and on the final try (with notes in the system), I paid half what the first 4 CMs quoted me. It was $250+ in savings. (Which of course was completely spent on our trip!)


how did you get around the notes in the system?  did you somehow make a compelling argument/supervisor/CM didn't notice?

What do you think was the change?


----------



## jmmess

dnw25 said:


> how did you get around the notes in the system?  did you somehow make a compelling argument/supervisor/CM didn't notice?
> 
> What do you think was the change?


I told the CM I wanted to upgrade my tickets to an AP. She originally quoted me a price that was based on the ticket price in the system and I asked to bridge the, first. She looks and says, oh yeah, you bought these a ticket a discount. Does the bridge and says, that's much better!

The change... a different CM!

I will note that one of the other CMs previously made mention that I'd already been told they couldn't do it. I told that CM I didn't understand it then and still didn't.  Just depends on who you get. The notes didn't even come in the play on my final attempt.


----------



## Robo

jdd said:


> Okay, so I'm sure this has been asked an answered a million times, but is there any way to upgrade tickets via phone?  I have two unused one-day tickets that I want to upgrade for use in November (Thanksgiving week).  Since I want to be able to book my fastpasses on these as early as possible, I'd really like to get them upgraded before we arrive onsite.  Thanks so much!



You can try.
Call: (407) 939-7523, this is the Existing tickets phone number at Disney.

Know that you can only use one OLD, unused ticket to upgrade to one NEW ticket.
So, if you have two old unused tickets, you can upgrade to two NEW tickets.


----------



## jdd

Robo said:


> You can try.
> Call: (407) 939-7523, this is the Existing tickets phone number at Disney.
> 
> Know that you can only use one OLD, unused ticket to upgrade to one NEW ticket.
> So, if you have two old unused tickets, you can upgrade to two NEW tickets.



Yes, that's what I want to do (upgrade two old to two new tickets).  Thanks so much - I'll try this out and will let you know what they say!


----------



## jdd

Just called and spoke with a very nice CM, but she was unable to upgrade the tickets over the phone.  Maybe I'll just have to travel to Florida so I can upgrade them in person


----------



## Robo

jdd said:


> Just called and spoke with a very nice CM, but she was unable to upgrade the tickets over the phone.



That is the usual, expected reply.
A few reports otherwise, but they are the exception.


----------



## gocolts

sent an email asking about unused tickets with the December 2018 expiry date....and got this reply...

Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World Resort.



We appreciate your inquiry about ticket expiration dates. Tickets purchased after February 12, 2017 have an expiration of December 31, 2018. At that time, you would lose the value of the ticket and it would no longer be valid for admission. If you are unable to use your ticket prior to December 31, 2018, please contact us after that date and we may be able to assist you. Should you have any further questions. please let me know!


----------



## SeerPumpkin

Araminta18 said:


> So, yet another annual pass upgrade question.  We are neither DVC members nor Florida residents, but my husband and I are planning (well, I'm planning ) a trip back to Disney Sept 2018, for 8 nights.  That puts us at about 8 or 9 park days.  Wondering if it's worth it to upgrade just me to an AP...
> 
> The price difference between the annual pass and the 9 day park hopper is $291.81, and we'd be buying the Memory Maker anyways, so the real difference is about $150.  I guess I'm wondering if we could make up the difference in food in an 8/9 day trip.  Most of the restaurants that show a 20% discount currently have verbiage about the 45th anniversary discount only being good until 9/30/2017, at which point I assume the discounts will go to 10%?  It looks like pretty much all the merchandise shops have the 20% discount---is that right?
> 
> We don't drink, so buying TiW to get the discount off alcohol doesn't look like it'll save us any money.  We also won't be parking so no savings on that end, and there isn't a second trip within that year planned yet, so it really would be just could we make it up on food?  (and a little bit of merchandise, but mostly food)



I was about to ask the same because I'm also planning a trip for that exact date! What are the odds? 
I did some math, and you'd waste something like 20 dollars a day (considering a 8 day park hopper ticket) if you buy the annual pass. However, if you spend at least 100 dollars on 20% discounts EACH DAY (and that includes food, but I'm also considering all variables with a dining plan so I still need to check those options out) you spend on the park. And apparently, AP have discounts on booking, so that's more savings that could add to the price you're paying, leveling it out, but I still haven't really considered those yet. 
If you can extend your trip to 10 park days it's better to get an AP for sure, since the price is the same as the tickets and you're gonna have all the discounts.


----------



## A Belle Among Beasts

gocolts said:


> send an email asking about unused tickets with the December 2018 expiry date....and got this reply...
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World Resort.
> 
> 
> 
> We appreciate your inquiry about ticket expiration dates. Tickets purchased after February 12, 2017 have an expiration of December 31, 2018. At that time, you would lose the value of the ticket and it would no longer be valid for admission. If you are unable to use your ticket prior to December 31, 2018, please contact us after that date and we may be able to assist you. Should you have any further questions. please let me know!



Oh well that's interesting. I *swear I read something from Disney itself that stated the tickets would retain value toward new tickets. Of course I can't find it now.


----------



## TwoLittlePrincesses

If I buy an AP online through the WDW website today, am I able to book fastpasses before I activate it when I go in August? I have a resort reservation at Animal Kingdom Lodge, so am I able to book the fastpasses at the normal 60 day deadline?


----------



## DVC4US

TwoLittlePrincesses said:


> If I buy an AP online through the WDW website today, am I able to book fastpasses before I activate it when I go in August? I have a resort reservation at Animal Kingdom Lodge, so am I able to book the fastpasses at the normal 60 day deadline?



Yes, just link the AP to yourself when you purchase it and you should be good to book FP+ at your 60 day mark.


----------



## TwoLittlePrincesses

DVC4US said:


> Yes, just link the AP to yourself when you purchase it and you should be good to book FP+ at your 60 day mark.


Thank you!!


----------



## SeerPumpkin

Every guest staying at a Disney hotel will receive a magicband upon arrival, even if I have an AP instead of buying tickets? Will I be able to personalise it on the app (like, choose a color or write my name on it)?


----------



## Robo

SeerPumpkin said:


> 1. Every guest staying at a Disney hotel will receive a magicband upon arrival, even if I have an AP instead of buying tickets?
> 2. Will I be able to personalise it on the app (like, choose a color or write my name on it)?


1. Yes.  (If you are from the USA, you'll get them sent to you in advance.)
2. Yes.


----------



## Monykalyn

Sooo after following along-
Pre price increase tickets, Daughter starting college program in August:
Is it even worth the hassle of waiting until she is able to use a CM discount to upgrade the tix to an AP? Or will that just blow up  a brain somewhere? I am prepared to NOT being able to use her discount to upgrade...


----------



## Gentry2004

mhartman09 said:


> I've posted here once before, but I'm going to post again because my math was way off last time around.  We are arriving in about 2 weeks and I'd like to buy Disney gift cards in advance to pay for my ticket upgrade, so I really want to try to figure out about how much I'll need.
> 
> I purchased 7 day PH from UT pre-price increase (2 adult and 1 child). We want to upgrade all 3 tickets to Platinum APs.  If I'm reading correctly I should calculate using pre-increase prices as follows:
> 
> Adult
> 7 day PH -  $467.54
> Platinum AP - $829.64
> Difference - $362.10
> 
> Child
> 7 day PH -  $446.24
> Platinum AP - $829.64
> Difference - $383.40
> 
> So, to upgrade all 3 of the tickets we are looking at $1,107.60.
> I know it's just math, but would someone mind checking my numbers and making sure I'm using the correct figures.  I did this math a while back, but I must have used an incorrect price someplace because I was calculating about $200 less in total.  I'm find with the $1100.00.  Just want to make sure it's accurate.



I am in a similar situation except that my tickets are 7 day base tickets. Are people saying that using the numbers above from AllEars (for me the adult is $394.05 and child is $372.75) will still be argued by the cast members. Or are people just trying to get the old price bridging rules? I have my receipt from UCT stating exactly what I paid them for each ticket, so I certainly wouldn't accept a credit less than that, regardless of that "UCT paid." Right?


----------



## Robo

Gentry2004 said:


> I am in a similar situation except that my tickets are 7 day base tickets.
> 1. Are people saying that using the numbers above from AllEars (for me the adult is $394.05 and child is $372.75) will *still be argued* by the cast members.
> 2. Or are people just trying to get the old price bridging rules?
> 3. I have my receipt from UCT stating exactly what I paid them for each ticket,
> 4. so I certainly wouldn't accept a credit less than that, regardless of that "UCT paid." Right?



1. Not "argued." That is the correct procedure.
2. Guests would LIKE to get the former procedure. Some are.
But, some are getting a WRONG (too high) price, based on a wrong CM procedure.
And, in the worst cases, the CMs doing it incorrectly are being inflexible about helping the guest.
3. OK.
4. Correct. What UT paid to Disney should not figure into the upgrade procedure.
Nor should what YOU paid UT for the tickets, for that matter. 
(But, at least what you paid gives you a "baseline" for making a judgement about the price.)


----------



## Anal Annie

This may not be the right place to ask but is there a good place to watch for tix sales?   Last summer we were able to buy discounted 7-day hoppers (pay for 4 days and get 3 free) for like $387 from Parksavers.   We upgraded all of ours to AP's later but our son may have a friend coming with us on a trip next January and we'd like to watch for a good deal on hoppers for him...  TIA for any tips on price watching....


----------



## Texans_loyal

hey y'all, thanks for all the helpful info!
just want to make sure my math is correct:

2 day park hopper: $275.85 (part of free dining deal)
AP: $829.64
Difference: $553.79 OOP.

Did I do that right?


----------



## Robo

Texans_loyal said:


> hey y'all, thanks for all the helpful info!
> just want to make sure my math is correct:
> 
> 2 day park hopper: $275.85 (part of free dining deal)
> AP: $829.64
> Difference: $553.79 OOP.
> 
> Did I do that right?




Yes. (Give or take a penny.)

Have a great trip!


----------



## Suzerella

Is Wide World of Spirts still a valid option for upgrading tickets at Guest Services!


----------



## Texans_loyal

Robo said:


> Yes. (Give or take a penny.)
> 
> Have a great trip!



Thank you!


----------



## Robo

Suzerella said:


> Is Wide World of Spirts (Sports) still a valid option for upgrading tickets at Guest Services!



Any location that has a ticket booth and/or a Guest Relations is a valid choice.


----------



## junderwood99

Hi everyone!  So, I hope I can explain my situation correctly and get some feedback. 

I have 10 day park hopper tickets that were 'gifted' to me.  The date on the back of the ticket is from 2011.  We are traveling this August 2017.
We are now thinking of a second trip in April 2018. So, upgrading to annual passes would be the idea we are considering.

I am aware that if I upgrade they will look at the cost of the ticket from 2011 and I would pay the difference from that price to the current AP price.  I was just on the phone and she said that price difference was about $493 if I upgrade PRIOR to the ticket being used.  However, she then said that if I wait and upgrade AFTER the ticket has been used (i.e. go to MK on Day 1 of our trip and go to City hall to upgrade) that the cost would actually be about $282.  She explained that if I wait to upgrade AFTER the ticket has been used for at least one day, then Disney will not use the 2011 pricing for the upgrade that will actually price my current 10 day hopper at current gate price.

Does this seem correct?  I am so nervous to not do this upgrade correctly.  I am also interested in when is the BEST time to grade my tickets so that I am able to get the Memory Maker for free and get any AP discounts on food (not sure if we should do dining plan or not if I get AP food discounts).

Thanks so much!!!!!!!!


----------



## jo-jo

By gifted,do you mean tickets you got from disney for some issues? It was my understanding those can't be upgraded.

And the use or not use before upgrading, several have mentioned on this thread, it doesn't matter any more.

What kind of AP were you getting?

I'm sure Robo will come along at some point and be able to help you.


----------



## junderwood99

jo-jo said:


> By gifted,do you mean tickets you got from disney for some issues? It was my understanding those can't be upgraded.
> 
> And the use or not use before upgrading, several have mentioned on this thread, it doesn't matter any more.
> 
> What kind of AP were you getting?
> 
> I'm sure Robo will come along at some point and be able to help you.



When I say "gifted" - I got them from someone else who didn't use them back in 2011.  They are 10 day park hoppers that have never been used.  Just 'old' tickets! 

We are looking to get a regular AP - no water parks.  I am not DVC or Fl resident.


----------



## Robo

junderwood99 said:


> I have 10 day park hopper tickets...  from 2011.
> 1. I am aware that if I upgrade they will look at the cost of the ticket from 2011 and I would pay the difference from that price to the current AP price.
> 2. I was just on the phone and she said that price difference was about $493 if I upgrade PRIOR to the ticket being used.
> 3. However, she then said that if I wait and upgrade AFTER the ticket has been used (i.e. go to MK on Day 1 of our trip and go to City hall to upgrade) that the cost would actually be about $282.
> 4. She explained that if I wait to upgrade AFTER the ticket has been used for at least one day, then Disney will not use the 2011 pricing for the upgrade that will actually price my current 10 day hopper at current gate price.


WELL...
There are some _*possibilities*_ that can occur based on some other questions:
A. Were these tickets bought by the original purchaser from Disney "directly" (in-person, over-the-phone, or on-line?)
Or-
B. Were these tickets purchased as part of a WDW Resort package?
Or-
C. Were these tickets purchased via an authorized ticket reseller (UndercoverTourist.com, ParkSavers.com, MapleLeafTickets.com, etc.?)
Or-
D. Were these tickets purchased from the Disney Store?
-----------------------------------------------------------
*In the case of B. C. or D. above:*
1. That is not correct. (They look at the value just prior to the Feb. 12, 2017 price increase.)
2. That is not correct.
3. That is not correct.
4. That is not correct.

1. The value for a 10-day Hopper ticket from prior to Feb. 12, 2017 is $499.49.
The cost of a new (Platinum) AP is $829.64.
2. So
$829.64
-499.49
=330.15
3. The price to upgrade BEFORE you use the old ticket to enter a park will be $*330.15*.
The price to upgrade AFTER you use the old ticket to enter a park will be $*330.15.*
4. There is no gain or loss in value when using a ticket to enter a park prior to upgrading.

-----------------------------------------------------------
*In the case of A. above:*
1. Correct. (They look at the value originally paid directly to Disney.)
2. That is not correct.
3. That is not correct.
4. That is not correct.

1. The value for a 10-day Hopper ticket (reg. expiring) after the price increase of June 12, 2011 is $368.49.
The cost of a new (Platinum) AP is $829.64.
2. So
$829.64
-$368.49
=461.15
3. The price to upgrade BEFORE you use the old ticket to enter a park will be $*461.15*.
The price to upgrade AFTER you use the old ticket to enter a park will be $*461.15.*
4. There is no gain or loss in value when using a ticket to enter a park prior to upgrading.


----------



## jmmess

Is the 10 day PH a No Expiration ticket or just a regular 10 day PH (expiring after 14 days of use)?


----------



## erionm

jmmess said:


> Is the 10 day PH a No Expiration ticket or just a regular 10 day PH (expiring after 14 days of use)?


The "No Expire" option was discontinued a couple of years ago.


----------



## Robo

erionm said:


> The "No Expire" option was discontinued a couple of years ago.



Yes, but these tickets were purchased in 2011.

If the tickets in question ARE "Non-expiring," that would be a DIFFERENT value 
to use in the equation. 
(10-day Hopper, Non-expiring from mid-2011  $608.12)


----------



## junderwood99

Robo said:


> WELL...
> There are some _*possibilities*_ that can occur based on some other questions:
> A. Were these tickets bought by the original purchaser from Disney "directly" (in-person, over-the-phone, or on-line?)
> Or-
> B. Were these tickets purchased as part of a WDW Resort package?
> Or-
> C. Were these tickets purchased via an authorized ticket reseller (UndercoverTourist.com, ParkSavers.com, MapleLeafTickets.com, etc.?)
> Or-
> D. Were these tickets purchased from the Disney Store?
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> *In the case of B. C. or D. above:*
> 1. That is not correct. (They look at the value just prior to the Feb. 12, 2017 price increase.)
> 2. That is not correct.
> 3. That is not correct.
> 4. That is not correct.
> 
> 1. The value for a 10-day Hopper ticket from prior to Feb. 12, 2017 is $499.49.
> The cost of a new (Platinum) AP is $829.64.
> 2. So
> $829.64
> -499.49
> =330.15
> 3. The price to upgrade BEFORE you use the old ticket to enter a park will be $*330.15*.
> The price to upgrade AFTER you use the old ticket to enter a park will be $*330.15.*
> 4. There is no gain or loss in value when using a ticket to enter a park prior to upgrading.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> *In the case of A. above:*
> 1. Correct. (They look at the value originally paid directly to Disney.)
> 2. That is not correct.
> 3. That is not correct.
> 4. That is not correct.
> 
> 1. The value for a 10-day Hopper ticket (reg. expiring) after the price increase of June 12, 2011 is $368.49.
> The cost of a new (Platinum) AP is $829.64.
> 2. So
> $829.64
> -$368.49
> =461.15
> 3. The price to upgrade BEFORE you use the old ticket to enter a park will be $*461.15*.
> The price to upgrade AFTER you use the old ticket to enter a park will be $*461.15.*
> 4. There is no gain or loss in value when using a ticket to enter a park prior to upgrading.



Wow! You are amazing! The tickets were apart of a package I believe. The person who gave them to me said something about them being part of a package but he didn't need them (I think due to already having an AP). 

1. So, in the end, it won't matter when upgrade. Did I just get a CM on the phone who didn't know what she was talking about? She pulled up my MDE where the tickets are linked and gave me those pricing options.

2. What do you suggest I do when I arrive in August for trip #1 if I want to upgrade these tickets to AP? 

3. I also want the memory maker and would have to buy before I travel - will they refund my money when I upgrade to AP since it's free with that?


----------



## Robo

junderwood99 said:


> The tickets were apart of a package I believe.
> 4. The person who gave them to me said something about them being part of a package but he didn't need them (I think due to already having an AP).
> 
> 1. So, in the end, it won't matter when upgrade. Did I just get a CM on the phone who didn't know what she was talking about?
> 2. What do you suggest I do when I arrive in August for trip #1 if I want to upgrade these tickets to AP?
> 3. I also want the memory maker and would have to buy before I travel - will they refund my money when I upgrade to AP since it's free with that?



1. Sounds like it.
2. Go to any Guest Relations and ask to upgrade.
3. Why do you have to buy it before you travel?
Regardless, they will give you a refund if you upgrade to an AP.
4. I'm trying to figure WHY a person who already owned an AP... decided to purchase 10-day Hoppers as part of a resort package.
It is very important to know, for sure, how the tickets were purchased.
(Resort Package, Disney Store, at the Park Gate, etc.)


----------



## junderwood99

Robo said:


> 1. Sounds like it.
> 2. Go to any Guest Relations and ask to upgrade.
> 3. Why do you have to buy it before you travel?
> Regardless, they will give you a refund if you upgrade to an AP.
> 4. I'm trying to figure WHY a person who already owned an AP... decided to purchase 10-day Hoppers as part of a resort package.
> It is very important to know, for sure, how the tickets were purchased.
> (Resort Package, Disney Store, at the Park Gate, etc.)



Let me ask him about the original purchase and I will get back to you!! 

You're the best! Thanks


----------



## JerseyJanice

Anal Annie said:


> This may not be the right place to ask but is there a good place to watch for tix sales?   Last summer we were able to buy discounted 7-day hoppers (pay for 4 days and get 3 free) for like $387 from Parksavers.   We upgraded all of ours to AP's later but our son may have a friend coming with us on a trip next January and we'd like to watch for a good deal on hoppers for him...  TIA for any tips on price watching....



I got the same deal last year. Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be any deal as good this year.

I asked the same question here and someone alerted me to the deal I wound up buying.

When you sign up for the Mousesavers newsletter, you get a link on the 15th of each month to their best prices. American Express has an offer that expires next Wednesday, 5/31 for $30 off any Undercover Tourist purchase over $150 that has to be loaded onto your card before you do the transaction.

So I got a 5 day park hopper for $403--UCT $433 minus the $30 AmEx credit. The paper ticket has been delivered, and it is returnable on the outside chance a better offer becomes available.

I wish I got the same deal as last year, but the price I paid is a $70 discount off the gate price, so I'll just have to be happy with it.


----------



## Robo

JerseyJanice said:


> So I got a 5 day park hopper for $403--UCT $433 minus the $30 AmEx credit. The paper ticket has been delivered, and it is returnable on the outside chance a better offer becomes available.



Just a note: (Because there is so much confusion about types of tickets.)
What you have in the envelope is not a "paper ticket."
It is a ready-to-usle plastic credit card-type RFID ticket.

It can be used at the park gates, as-is, with no further interaction, or its number can be put into your MDE account
and it will then be ready to use via a MagicBand, if you have one.

UT tickets are returnable (for up to a year) IF you do NOT enter their numbers into an MDE account.


----------



## jmmess

Robo said:


> Just a note: (Because there is so much confusion about types of tickets.)
> 
> UT tickets are returnable (for up to a year) IF you do NOT enter their numbers into an MDE account.



Never knew that!


----------



## JerseyJanice

I never even took the ticket out of the plastic bag they mailed it in. I knew somehow that I can return it as long as I don't put it into my MDE account. My 60 day FP window isn't until mid July so I'm not entering it until then just in case a better offer comes out. But between HEA and Pandora, that doesn't seem likely.


----------



## razsav

I received my 7 day PH tickets today from Undercover Tourist.  I purchased these in May.  However, the ticket says 1/28/17.  There isn't an expiration date listed on the ticket.  I'm planning on upgrading the tickets to an AP.  I thought I was purchasing tickets that could be upgraded with the price difference after February 12th.  Does the 1/28/17 date mean they're from old stock and I'd have to pay the pre Feb 12th 2017 upgrade cost?


----------



## Anal Annie

JerseyJanice said:


> I got the same deal last year. Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be any deal as good this year.
> 
> I asked the same question here and someone alerted me to the deal I wound up buying.
> 
> When you sign up for the Mousesavers newsletter, you get a link on the 15th of each month to their best prices. American Express has an offer that expires next Wednesday, 5/31 for $30 off any Undercover Tourist purchase over $150 that has to be loaded onto your card before you do the transaction.
> 
> So I got a 5 day park hopper for $403--UCT $433 minus the $30 AmEx credit. The paper ticket has been delivered, and it is returnable on the outside chance a better offer becomes available.
> 
> I wish I got the same deal as last year, but the price I paid is a $70 discount off the gate price, so I'll just have to be happy with it.



We'll just keep watching then I guess - not in a huge rush to buy but don't want to miss any deals that may pop up and trying to help DS's friend budget.  We're covering the room with our DVC points and are paying for meals and that's all we can afford to do for him.  I bought last years Parksavers deal in July (We needed valid tix in MDE to book FP's for a fall trip for F&W - DH and I and expiring AP's at that time and we just let them go and bought this deal instead so that we could upgrade in the fall and change our renewal date to fall rather than July.)   DS wasn't with us on that trip as he's in college.  We upgraded him to an AP on Jan. 3rd which was the last day for the 13 month AP.    DH and I will renew now when we go again in Sept....but DS's friend that may join us will need a tix if he comes with us in January.   At the current prices he's probably not going to buy a hopper....but we'll need him to have bought SOMETHING before 60 days out so we can book FP's.   Since we'll all have AP's we'd like for him to be able to afford a hopper....we may end up paying the difference for him...  I already get the Mousesavers newsletter every month.  I was just hoping someone would know another place to watch for new deals.  I would hate to miss out on something but don't really have the time to check every site every day between now and November...


----------



## jmmess

Anal Annie said:


> We'll just keep watching then I guess - not in a huge rush to buy but don't want to miss any deals that may pop up and trying to help DS's friend budget.  We're covering the room with our DVC points and are paying for meals and that's all we can afford to do for him.  I bought last years Parksavers deal in July (We needed valid tix in MDE to book FP's for a fall trip for F&W - DH and I and expiring AP's at that time and we just let them go and bought this deal instead so that we could upgrade in the fall and change our renewal date to fall rather than July.)   DS wasn't with us on that trip as he's in college.  We upgraded him to an AP on Jan. 3rd which was the last day for the 13 month AP.    DH and I will renew now when we go again in Sept....but DS's friend that may join us will need a tix if he comes with us in January.   At the current prices he's probably not going to buy a hopper....but we'll need him to have bought SOMETHING before 60 days out so we can book FP's.   Since we'll all have AP's we'd like for him to be able to afford a hopper....we may end up paying the difference for him...  I already get the Mousesavers newsletter every month.  I was just hoping someone would know another place to watch for new deals.  I would hate to miss out on something but don't really have the time to check every site every day between now and November...


You could out an alert on slickdeals for Disney tickets. Some times they aren't posted there. But otherwise watching DIS and FB groups are the best way to keep on top of an new deals.


----------



## JerseyJanice

@Anal Annie OPs suggested on the thread I posted about ticket deals to check Touring Plans and use their price comparison feature which I did do.

But the tip about AmEx was the best one I got  on that thread. I never bothered making an on-line account for my AmEx until I came across this deal, and it turned there were other offers I could use.


----------



## Anal Annie

JerseyJanice said:


> @Anal Annie OPs suggested on the thread I posted about ticket deals to check Touring Plans and use their price comparison feature which I did do.
> 
> But the tip about AmEx was the best one I got  on that thread. I never bothered making an on-line account for my AmEx until I came across this deal, and it turned there were other offers I could use.



Thanks....pretty sure this 20 yr old college student doesn't have an Amex tho (actually, neither do we).


----------



## JerseyJanice

Anal Annie said:


> Thanks....pretty sure this 20 yr old college student doesn't have an Amex tho (actually, neither do we).



Up until last June, the only credit card Costco would take was AmEx. I had the card from then; I hadn't used it in months before last Monday. 

I have a 20 year old college student of my own. Is yours an adorable little wallet drainer too? I need to save every dime to give him to spend. LOL!


----------



## Deanadoug

If I buy a four day park hopper from undercover tourist to use the Amex deal and then convert it to a dvc gold pass, how would that work? If I make fast passes now with the hopper will I lose those fast passes when I upgrade at the park? Just trying to figure out if the cost savings will be worth the hassle. Thanks


----------



## AngiTN

We stopped to use a ticket to renew DGD's AP on Thursday at the ticket office inside MK, in Liberty Square. We'd used the ticket to enter the park that day.
Just like last month they told us we couldn't apply a ticket to renew an annual pass but they'd make an exception for us this one time.
They asked me when the last time I did it was and I said last month and they asked me if they gave me an M number (they didn't)
I had to fill out some sort of little form with my name and address and they said this is what had the M number
As I was told last month, this was a one time thing and I would not be able to use an existing ticket to renew an AP in the future, this was not normally done. They were making an exception. He told me this over and over again.
He completed the process, I paid what I expected to pay and oddly enough, while he asked if they gave me the "M" number when they did it last month, he didn't give me the "M" number this time. Whatever a M number is.

So not sure what is up with this. 2 times now, 2 different locations, some information. Just more muddy waters in regards to AP renewals and tickets.

Oh, and he did screw up the expiration date too. In our favor so not fighting it. But instead if it renewing on the old date it inherited the date that we did the renewal, but 13 months in the future. No idea how he accomplished that one.


----------



## Robo

Deanadoug said:


> If I buy a four day park hopper from undercover tourist to use the Amex deal and then convert it to a dvc gold pass,
> 1. how would that work?
> 2. If I make fast passes now with the hopper will I lose those fast passes when I upgrade at the park?



1. Normal upgrade procedure for currently-purchased tickets...
Subtract the current gate price of a new ticket of the kind that you HAVE
from the current gate price of a new ticket of the kind that you WANT.
Pay that difference price for the upgrade.
(It makes no difference what you PAID for the original ticket.)

2. Nope.


----------



## Kathy Jetson

@Robo Please help me wrap my brain around this. I purchased a 5 day plus 1 free from UT before price increase for 361.96 for a November trip I might be going on a short trip in 2 weeks. I'll be with friends and don't know what parks we'll be at on what days. Thinking our first day will be at MK so my plan was to use my ticket to enter park and go to guest relations to upgrade to AP. The AP cost is $829.64. The prices I got from Disney's website are 5 day w/tax 394.05 6 day w/tax 415.35 and I'm having a little trouble trying to figure out what I should have to pay for the upgrade. Should I just ask them how much to upgrade or should I word it differently? Also I haven't linked the ticket to my MDE should I do that now or wait until the upgrade? Will they give me the AP card for discounts right then when I do the upgrade?
Thank you for any help!


----------



## jo-jo

AngiTN said:


> We stopped to use a ticket to renew DGD's AP on Thursday at the ticket office inside MK, in Liberty Square. We'd used the ticket to enter the park that day.
> Just like last month they told us we couldn't apply a ticket to renew an annual pass but they'd make an exception for us this one time.
> They asked me when the last time I did it was and I said last month and they asked me if they gave me an M number (they didn't)
> I had to fill out some sort of little form with my name and address and they said this is what had the M number
> As I was told last month, this was a one time thing and I would not be able to use an existing ticket to renew an AP in the future, this was not normally done. They were making an exception. He told me this over and over again.
> He completed the process, I paid what I expected to pay and oddly enough, while he asked if they gave me the "M" number when they did it last month, he didn't give me the "M" number this time. Whatever a M number is.
> 
> So not sure what is up with this. 2 times now, 2 different locations, some information. Just more muddy waters in regards to AP renewals and tickets.
> 
> Oh, and he did screw up the expiration date too. In our favor so not fighting it. But instead if it renewing on the old date it inherited the date that we did the renewal, but 13 months in the future. No idea how he accomplished that one.



Did her pass just expire?   If so were you able to make FP ahead of time?

I had posted we had issues with this last trip.  Disney said they would extend DS's family AP by a few weeks, so we can make a trip in May again.   I got an file number that does start with M....   I have to go to guest services and they will fix the date.   But now I'm thinking what about making FP.     I wonder if I can just take their bands with me on our trip in Sept to get it adjusted?


----------



## Robo

razsav said:


> Does the 1/28/17 date mean they're from old stock and I'd have to pay the pre Feb 12th 2017 upgrade cost?



Sounds like it.
Did you actually OPEN these tickets (from their sealed packet?)
Did you connect them to your MDE account?

If you did, they are generally not returnable to UT.
If you have not done those things, you might consider talking to UT to 
see if you have an alternative.


----------



## Robo

Kathy Jetson said:


> 1. I purchased a 5 day plus 1 free from UT *before price increase* for 361.96...
> 2. first day will be at MK so my plan was to use my ticket to enter park and go to guest relations to upgrade to AP.
> The AP cost is $*829.64*.
> 3. a 6 day w/tax 415.35
> 4. Should I just ask them how much to upgrade
> 5. or should I word it differently?
> 6. Also I haven't linked the ticket to my MDE should I do that now or wait until the upgrade?
> 7. Will they give me the AP card for discounts right then when I do the upgrade?


1. OK. That's a 6-day base ticket.
2. That will be fine, but it is not necessary to USE the ticket before you upgrade it.
3. That is the price of a 6-day base ticket AFTER the Feb. 12 price increase.
The price that you need to use is for a 6-day base ticket BEFORE the Feb. 12 price increase. ($*378.08*)
$829.64
-378.08
=451.56
The price to upgrade should be $451.56

4. Yes.
5. How you word your request should not be an issue. (If there is a problem, it won't be because of your wording.)
6. Doesn't matter. (If you want to make advance FP+, link it in time before your trip.)
7. Yes.


----------



## AngiTN

jo-jo said:


> Did her pass just expire?   If so were you able to make FP ahead of time?
> 
> I had posted we had issues with this last trip.  Disney said they would extend DS's family AP by a few weeks, so we can make a trip in May again.   I got an file number that does start with M....   I have to go to guest services and they will fix the date.   But now I'm thinking what about making FP.     I wonder if I can just take their bands with me on our trip in Sept to get it adjusted?


Her pass expired on 5/20 
We have 8 day ghost tickets on our account that can be used to make FP when the AP expired so it's not a problem. The MDE system thinks they have all 8 days of admission left on them but they really don't. Since MDE thinks that, we can always make 8 days of FP for her. So it was no problem to plan the trip even though her AP expired 4 days before we arrived.


----------



## han22735

AngiTN said:


> Oh, and he did screw up the expiration date too. In our favor so not fighting it. But instead if it renewing on the old date it inherited the date that we did the renewal, but 13 months in the future. No idea how he accomplished that one.



Our CM made our exp date the day we upgraded a week or so ago instead of the day we first used the tickets...I wasn't going to complain about a few extra days. LOL


----------



## Robo

AngiTN said:


> Oh, and he did screw up the expiration date too. In our favor so not fighting it. But instead if it renewing on the old date it inherited the date that we did the renewal, but 13 months in the future. *No idea how he accomplished that one.*



I guess you just mean that you have no idea *WHY* he put in that particular date.
(Baffles me, too, of course.)

But, *how* he accomplished it is no real mystery, as the ticket CM must manually type in the AP  anniversary date.

Maybe he just LIKED that date.
Maybe its his girlfriend's birthday. 

A lesson in buying APs...
Always check the anniversary date before leaving the ticket booth.


----------



## AngiTN

itGood point. 


Robo said:


> I guess you just mean that you have no idea *WHY* he put in that particular date.
> (Baffles me, too, of course.)
> 
> But, *how* he accomplished it is no real mystery, as the ticket CM must manually type in the AP  anniversary date.
> 
> Maybe he just LIKED that date.
> Maybe its his girlfriend's birthday.
> 
> A lesson in buying APs...
> Always check the anniversary date before leaving the ticket booth.


Yes, No idea why he did it. Or why it is a recurring theme that they do not want to use tickets to apply towards renewal without some nudging


----------



## jo-jo

AngiTN said:


> Her pass expired on 5/20
> We have 8 day ghost tickets on our account that can be used to make FP when the AP expired so it's not a problem. The MDE system thinks they have all 8 days of admission left on them but they really don't. Since MDE thinks that, we can always make 8 days of FP for her. So it was no problem to plan the trip even though her AP expired 4 days before we arrived.



I'll try my idea with bringing their bands with me in Sept.   If that doesn't work, still have lots of time to contact disney before FP time.


Hope you're having a good trip.


----------



## Robo

han22735 said:


> Our CM made our exp date the day we upgraded a week or so ago instead of the day we first used the tickets...I wasn't going to complain about a few extra days. LOL


If it works out that NEXT year you DO need those extra days (its surprising how many times that situation comes up) you will be able to get that fixed at that time.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

AngiTN said:


> We stopped to use a ticket to renew DGD's AP on Thursday at the ticket office inside MK, in Liberty Square. We'd used the ticket to enter the park that day.
> Just like last month they told us we couldn't apply a ticket to renew an annual pass but they'd make an exception for us this one time.
> They asked me when the last time I did it was and I said last month and they asked me if they gave me an M number (they didn't)
> I had to fill out some sort of little form with my name and address and they said this is what had the M number
> As I was told last month, this was a one time thing and I would not be able to use an existing ticket to renew an AP in the future, this was not normally done. They were making an exception. He told me this over and over again.
> He completed the process, I paid what I expected to pay and oddly enough, while he asked if they gave me the "M" number when they did it last month, he didn't give me the "M" number this time. Whatever a M number is.
> 
> So not sure what is up with this. 2 times now, 2 different locations, some information. Just more muddy waters in regards to AP renewals and tickets.
> 
> Oh, and he did screw up the expiration date too. In our favor so not fighting it. But instead if it renewing on the old date it inherited the date that we did the renewal, but 13 months in the future. No idea how he accomplished that one.



The "M number" is a Magic file. Used for documenting exceptions. Also referr

I know exactly what he did in the computer - since your ticket had been used, he couldn't delete it an apply the value to a renewal in the regular way we would do a renewal, so he had to upgrade the ticket to a renewal straight out, and he didn't bother to calculate the correct date based on the expiration of your old pass. 

Using the value of tickets, whether they've been used or not, to renew APs isn't something we've got a standard procedure for and it's not something anyone gets trained on. IDK if it used to be something there was a procedure for, but I've read the entire operating guide for ticketing very recently and there's no mention at all in current documentation.


----------



## AngiTN

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> The "M number" is a Magic file. Used for documenting exceptions. Also referr
> 
> I know exactly what he did in the computer - since your ticket had been used, he couldn't delete it an apply the value to a renewal in the regular way we would do a renewal, so he had to upgrade the ticket to a renewal straight out, and he didn't bother to calculate the correct date based on the expiration of your old pass.
> 
> Using the value of tickets, whether they've been used or not, to renew APs isn't something we've got a standard procedure for and it's not something anyone gets trained on. IDK if it used to be something there was a procedure for, but I've read the entire operating guide for ticketing very recently and there's no mention at all in current documentation.


Wonder if the fact that the manual doesn't  address it is why I've found these CM who say it can't be done. Both of them have told me it has never been policy to do it but they would make exceptions this time 

And I did  wonder why the CM this week asked if I had an m number but then didn't give me one. Is it routine to give the guest this number? Why did he think I would have it?


----------



## Kathy Jetson

Robo said:


> 1. OK. That's a 6-day base ticket.
> 2. That will be fine, but it is not necessary to USE the ticket before you upgrade it.
> 3. That is the price of a 6-day base ticket AFTER the Feb. 12 price increase.
> The price that you need to use is for a 6-day base ticket BEFORE the Feb. 12 price increase. ($*378.08*)
> $829.64
> -378.08
> =451.56
> The price to upgrade should be $451.56
> 
> 4. Yes.
> 5. How you word your request should not be an issue. (If there is a problem, it won't be because of your wording.)
> 6. Doesn't matter. (If you want to make advance FP+, link it in time before your trip.)
> 7. Yes.



Thank you so much! I was getting very confused


----------



## jenndisney

Here is our deal. Sister's boyfriend gave her 3---1 day magic kingdom adult tickets.  These are from a few years ago. Unused. We are taking her and her 6 year old son. 

Can we use an adult ticket for him? And just confirming we can add days on to this style of ticket. The third one will go unused on this trip. Hubby says we could say her son is ten to use the ticket but then we are locked into adult prices to add the other 4 days. 

We have annual passes so never had to deal with this.


----------



## Robo

jenndisney said:


> Here is our deal. Sister's boyfriend gave her 3---1 day magic kingdom adult tickets.
> 1. These are from a few years ago. Unused. We are taking her and her 6 year old son.
> 2. Can we use an adult ticket for him?
> 3. And just confirming we can add days on to this style of ticket.



1. Not knowing from WHERE those tickets came, I can't say for sure.
(You say "a few years ago."
"Magic Kingdom" tickets have only been around since the end of Feb. 2014.
Before that, one-day tickets were not specific to any park.)
These kind of details are extremely important, as it will affect the price of upgrading and even
whether they can be upgraded at all.
2. It likely won't be a problem IF you just USE the one-day ticket as-is, if the child looks to be close to 10 yrs.
HOWEVER...
If you intend to UPGRADE (add days) to the ticket (if allowed,) it will be no problem to upgrade to a child's ticket.
3. The answer to exactly what kind of tickets these are will affect the ability to upgrade.
And the price.


----------



## jenndisney

Bought from Disney directly. Been sitting at will call. Said it was 2015 when he ordered the tickets. His trip never happened. We have successfully added the tickets with help over the phone from Disney to DME. We have not assigned the tickets. Her son looks 6-8 and would be hard to convince someone he is 10 if we had to. But we will upgrade the tickets to multi day tickets. Also think we may have to do that before we get there to do fastpass reservations.


----------



## Robo

jenndisney said:


> 1. Bought from Disney directly. Been sitting at will call.
> 2. Said it was 2015 when he ordered the tickets. His trip never happened.
> 3. We have successfully added the tickets with help over the phone from Disney to DME.
> 4. We have not assigned the tickets.
> 5. Her son looks 6-8 and would be hard to convince someone he is 10 if we had to.
> 6. But we will upgrade the tickets to multi day tickets.
> 7. Also think we may have to do that before we get there to do fastpass reservations.



1. OK.
2. OK.
3. OK.
4. That's fine.
5. Now that we know that you can upgrade, that's a non-issue.
6. Sounds good.
7. About that...
It is very rare to be able to upgrade stand-alone tickets except in-person at WDW.
But, you can certainly try.
Please report back with what you find out.

In the upgrade, those tickets should be "worth" what a 1-day MK ticket cost in 2015 (the date of purchase matters, btw.)


----------



## Caduceus6

I know with a 3 Day PH+ you get 3 entries to water parks. Are you allowed to go to the water park first, or are you required to go to a park first to "activate" your ticket?

Thanks!!!


----------



## ThornXBL

Caduceus6 said:


> I know with a 3 Day PH+ you get 3 entries to water parks. Are you allowed to go to the water park first, or are you required to go to a park first to "activate" your ticket?
> 
> Thanks!!!


You can use a Water Park visit first if you wish.


----------



## Caduceus6

ThornXBL said:


> You can use a Water Park visit first if you wish.



Thanks! 

Second question- if I have a package with a room reservation that starts on a Monday, can I use the water park on Sunday if staying off-site or doing a one night split stay?


----------



## Robo

Caduceus6 said:


> if I have a package with a room reservation that starts on a Monday,
> can I use the water park on Sunday if staying off-site or doing a one night split stay?



Yes.
If your tickets are part of your on-site WDW resort reservation, you just need to stop by any Guest Relations
with a legal photo ID and ask that your package tickets be activated.
You can do this up to 10 days before your on-site WDW resort check-in date.


----------



## Caduceus6

Robo said:


> Yes.
> If your tickets are part of your on-site WDW resort reservation, you just need to stop by any Guest Relations
> with a legal photo ID and ask that your package tickets be activated.
> You can do this up to 10 days before your on-site WDW resort check-in date.



Thank you so much!


----------



## bathman123

Suggestions Needed

I bought 2 sets of 4 7 Day PH from UT before the Feb price increases. My thinking at that time was these tickets have no expiration and would bridge to the current gate price in whatever year I use them to renew my AP's. Apparently, this is not the case. My question is, should I return the tickets and buy 1 set of current UT tickets (still save approx $50 per ticket over gate but tickets would be approx $50 more). The thinking being that there will be another ticket increase before I use those tickets to renew in Fall 2018. Or (as long as the UT savings is $50 per ticket) just wait until right before I want to renew, buy the tickets. I don't like the idea of having that much money tied up in tickets that are not saving me anything additional the longer I hold onto them. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Robo

bathman123 said:


> Suggestions Needed
> 
> I bought 2 sets of 4 7 Day PH from UT before the Feb price increases.
> 1. My thinking at that time was these tickets have no expiration and would bridge to the current gate price in whatever year I use them to renew my AP's.
> 2. Apparently, this is not the case. My question is,
> 3. should I return the tickets and buy 1 set of current UT tickets (still save approx $50 per ticket over gate but tickets would be approx $50 more). The thinking being that there will be another ticket increase before I use those tickets to renew in Fall 2018. Or (as long as the UT savings is $50 per ticket) just wait until right before I want to renew, buy the tickets. I don't like the idea of having that much money tied up in tickets that are not saving me anything additional the longer I hold onto them. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


1. Yup.
2. Correct. But, what has changed is simply the amount you save.
It is based on the gate price of pre-Feb. 2017 instead of the _current_ gate price.
You will still be saving money if you upgrade. In some cases, more money than others.
3. I see no reason (for me) to do so. 
But, if that's what you want to do, and your tickets are still returnable, so be it.


----------



## bathman123

Thanks Robo...is this thinking correct?

All of these numbers are just examples to make the math easier
AP Renewal 2018 - $500
Feb 2017 Gate Price 7 day ticket - $300
Feb 2017 UT Price - $250 (Saving $50)
Fall 2018 Gate Price 7 day ticket - $400
Fall 2018 UT Price - $350 (Saving $50)

Upgrade with 2017 tickets:
$500 - $300 = pay $200 at renewal + $250 original price = $450 total cost

Upgrade with 2018 tickets:
$500 - $400 = pay $100 at renewal + $350 original price = $450 total cost

So I think the savings would be the same in these scenarios. Both are only saving $50 on the AP renewal. The key benefit would be keeping the cash in hand for an extra 1.5 years as it is not earning anything being tied up in the tickets. Am I missing anything here?


----------



## don731

So are existing APs pro-rated?  My example:  We have existing WDW APs that are four months into our AP year.  If we upgrade to Premier passports, we understand that the additional cost of the Premier is not pro-rated.   But is the value applied from our existing APs reduced by 25%?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

don731 said:


> So are existing APs pro-rated?



Nope.
In neither case.


----------



## Robo

bathman123 said:


> Thanks Robo...is this thinking correct?



If the numbers matter to YOU, that's all that counts.
We have no inkling what Disney will do in the future with ticket pricing and upgrade rules.

For that matter, "Magic Your Way" has been around a very long time (in Disney terms.)
They may decide to completely change the ticket "structure" at any time.


----------



## GrnMtnMan

Robo said:


> You can move around (between names) UN-used tickets as many times as you like.


What about moving between MDE accounts, and upgrading reassigned tickets?

My brother has two unused tickets in his MDE account that I’d like to use. After having him reassign those tickets to my family members,  I’d like to upgrade those tickets to APs. Those tickets are currently sitting in his MDE account, assigned to his in-laws (who can no longer use them due to health reasons).

I know how we can reassign them (‘friending’ each other via MDE), I’m just concerned about potential problems after the upgrade. He’s not a regular WDW visitor/MDE user, and I’m worried he could unintentionally cause problems for  my family’s APs through his MDE account.

My assumption is that up until we use the ticket the first time, he could reassign them and cause problems for my FP+ selections. But I also assume that once the tickets are used the first time, there’s nothing more he can do to them from his MDE account.

Am I correct? Do I have anything else to worry about?

How about if we ‘unfriend’ right after he reassigns the tickets to my family’s MDE account members. Is there any way his MDE account could claw back the tickets?

Thanks!


----------



## Eastern

bathman123 said:


> Suggestions Needed
> 
> I bought 2 sets of 4 7 Day PH from UT before the Feb price increases. My thinking at that time was these tickets have no expiration and would bridge to the current gate price in whatever year I use them to renew my AP's. Apparently, this is not the case. My question is, should I return the tickets and buy 1 set of current UT tickets (still save approx $50 per ticket over gate but tickets would be approx $50 more). The thinking being that there will be another ticket increase before I use those tickets to renew in Fall 2018. Or (as long as the UT savings is $50 per ticket) just wait until right before I want to renew, buy the tickets. I don't like the idea of having that much money tied up in tickets that are not saving me anything additional the longer I hold onto them. Any thoughts would be appreciated!



Not sure if you are accounting for this, but if you return tickets to UT there is a 5% fee taken out of your refund amount.


----------



## Robo

GrnMtnMan said:


> What about moving between MDE accounts, and upgrading reassigned tickets?
> 
> My brother has two unused tickets in his MDE account that I’d like to use. After having him reassign those tickets to my family members,  I’d like to upgrade those tickets to APs. Those tickets are currently sitting in his MDE account, assigned to his in-laws (who can no longer use them due to health reasons).
> 
> I know how we can reassign them (‘friending’ each other via MDE), I’m just concerned about potential problems after the upgrade. He’s not a regular WDW visitor/MDE user, and I’m worried he could unintentionally cause problems for  my family’s APs through his MDE account.
> 
> My assumption is that up until we use the ticket the first time, he could reassign them and cause problems for my FP+ selections. But I also assume that once the tickets are used the first time, there’s nothing more he can do to them from his MDE account.
> 
> Am I correct? Do I have anything else to worry about?
> 
> How about if we ‘unfriend’ right after he reassigns the tickets to my family’s MDE account members. Is there any way his MDE account could claw back the tickets?
> 
> Thanks!


You can reassign tickets and upgrade them.


----------



## Minniedap

I purchased 7 day hoppers from UT before February 12. If I would add a day when we get there, do I subtract 467.54 from 495.00 then add 6.5% tax. I figure each ticket upgrade would be about 29.25, does this sound correct?


----------



## Robo

Minniedap said:


> I purchased 7 day hoppers from UT before February 12. If I would add a day when we get there, do I subtract 467.54 from 495.00 then add 6.5% tax. I figure each ticket upgrade would be about 29.25, does this sound correct?



Well, not so much.
You need to figure both numbers with tax... OR- both without tax, then add the tax.

Subtract 467.54 (7-day PH *with tax*, pre-Feb. 12 price)
from 527.18 (8-day PH *with tax*, current price)

$527.18
-467.54
=*59.64
-----------------------------*
All that said, I would ask nicely at the ticket booth if you could please have the day added for
closer to $20.


----------



## Minniedap

I was afraid that might be the case.  We were not planning on 8 days until my granddaughter's friends decided to join us for the last four days.  Now I'll just have to upgrade no matter what the cost. I will try to ask nicely.


----------



## pachelbel9

I bought two 7 day park hoppers from UT last week.  They arrived today.  I noticed on the back that there is a date of 02/07/17 (bottom right) - so this means I got the pre-increase ticket?  This means that despite paying the post-increase price, I will get less value when I go to upgrade to a Gold AP, correct?  I will get a credit of $467.54 (per the all ears chart)?


----------



## Minniedap

Pachelbel9, I bought some tickets before the price increase then I bought 2 more in May from UT.  I did not see an expiration date on the newer ones and also noticed a date on the back which was before Feb. 12.  Their website states the tickets expire December 31, 2018, but nowhere does it show this.  I entered them to my MDE account and it still does not show they expire, so I'm thinking like you old tickets at newer prices.


----------



## Robo

pachelbel9 said:


> I bought two 7 day park hoppers from UT last week.  They arrived today.  I noticed on the back that there is a date of 02/07/17 (bottom right) -
> so this means I got the pre-increase ticket?  This means that despite paying the post-increase price, I will get less value when I go to upgrade to a Gold AP, correct?
> I will get a credit of $467.54 (per the all ears chart)?



You need to ask UT exactly what tickets you have.


----------



## belle1986

Can I upgrade tickets to ap at the liberty square ticket area? The lines at guest relations are long.


----------



## Robo

belle1986 said:


> Can I upgrade tickets to ap at the liberty square ticket area? The lines at guest relations are long.


Yes.


----------



## belle1986

Robo said:


> Yes.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## BRDisney

Now this is a long shot. The first time we went to Disney World (2012) we bought a one day ticket (that was never used) just so we could buy the DDP package (we didn't know we could buy a DDP with our APs). We never used those tickets and we couldn't find them now, but I have the e-mails for the Hotel Package stating: Park Tickets: 1-Day Magic Your Way Base Ticket with the reservation #. Is it possible to retrieve these tickets? Is there a Disney e-mail/chat/phone for that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robo

BRDisney said:


> Now this is a long shot. The first time we went to Disney World (2012) we bought a one day ticket (that was never used) just so we could buy the DDP package (we didn't know we could buy a DDP with our APs). We never used those tickets and we couldn't find them now, but I have the e-mails for the Hotel Package stating: Park Tickets: 1-Day Magic Your Way Base Ticket with the reservation #.
> 1. Is it possible to retrieve these tickets?
> 2.  Is there a Disney e-mail/chat/phone for that?


1. Likely.
2. Yes.
Call WDW Ticketing at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## Rjw615

Delete


----------



## BRDisney

Robo said:


> 1. Likely.
> 2. Yes.
> Call WDW Ticketing at
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat



I would like to thank you. I called and the CM could find the tickets (eight 1-Day Magic Your Way Base Complimentary Tickets). He sent me an e-mail with a "Magic number" - M********* so I can present it to the guest relations and get the tickets. But now I have more questions:

1 - Do you think I can get a ticket number to link them to my MDE account over the phone (I am overseas)?
2 - Are these tickets valid for any park (they are one day tickets from 2012)?
3 - Are they transferable?
4 - Are they non-expirable?

Thanks again


----------



## Robo

BRDisney said:


> I would like to thank you. I called and the CM could find the tickets (eight 1-Day Magic Your Way Base Complimentary Tickets). He sent me an e-mail with a "Magic number" - M********* so I can present it to the guest relations and get the tickets. But now I have more questions:
> 
> 1 - Do you think I can get a ticket number to link them to my MDE account over the phone (I am overseas)?
> 2 - Are these tickets valid for any park (they are one day tickets from 2012)?
> 3 - Are they transferable?
> 4 - Are they non-expirable?
> 
> Thanks again



1. Maybe. You should certainly ASK. (It may take some special help on the WDW end.)
2. Yup. All 4 theme parks.
3. Yes.
4. They will remain ready for use indefinitely, until you are ready to use them.

The "downside" in this is that these tickets cannot be upgraded, but can only be used as
one-day tickets.
So, if you are making a multiple-day trip, it would be quite wasteful to use one of these tickets
in addition to another multi-day ticket. It would render your old tickets worth nearly nothing.
HOWEVER, if there are multiple guests in your party, give ALL of the tickets to one person 
to use, one-day-at-a time, for the duration of the trip, while other members purchase
new multi-day tickets for their use.


----------



## Minnesota!

Quick question - we originally bought a 3 day+ ticket (the one with the waterparks/mini golf).  Now, we are getting in earlier, so I was THINKING of upgrading to a 4 day.  Is this something I can do online, or on the phone, or do I need to wait until I get to WDW?  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Minnesota! said:


> Quick question - we originally bought a 3 day+ ticket (the one with the waterparks/mini golf).  Now, we are getting in earlier, so I was THINKING of upgrading to a 4 day.  Is this something I can do online, or on the phone, or do I need to wait until I get to WDW?  Thanks!



If these are stand-alone tickets (not part of a resort package) it is very rare that you can upgrade
before arrival.

But, you can certainly call and ask nicely.

If you purchased them from Disney,
call: *(407) 939-7523, this is the "Existing Tickets" phone number at WDW*.


----------



## edsmiley

Wow, this thread has been incredibly useful.  Thanks for the information and the keeping it up to date.  

Here is my scenario and would love to have someone check my math and process.  We have purchased a Kids Play & Stay Package with a 7 day admission to 1-park per day and are staying at All Star Movies with 2 adults and 2 kids (6 and 4) this September.  We are now thinking that we would like to upgrade to Disney Platinum Annual Passes for all 4 of us.  Just want to make sure I have everything right.

1.  Based on what I see in the sticky posts, I should be able to upgrade these tickets to annual passes as they would be classified as room and tickets package.  Am I correct?
2.  My math is the following: Current Price of the 7 day ticket for 4: $1600 (pre-tax).  Price for the Disney Platinum Passes for 4: $3116 (pre-tax). Difference: $1516. Tax: $98.54 Total difference I would pay: $1614.54
3.  I should be able to do this any time after I arrive at the park.  I hope to do it ASAP so I can take advantages of the dining discounts. 

Thanks so much for any help!
Ed


----------



## Robo

edsmiley said:


> Wow, this thread has been incredibly useful.  Thanks for the information and the keeping it up to date.
> 
> Here is my scenario and would love to have someone check my math and process.  We have purchased a Kids Play & Stay Package with a 7 day admission to 1-park per day and are staying at All Star Movies with 2 adults and 2 kids (6 and 4) this September.  We are now thinking that we would like to upgrade to Disney Platinum Annual Passes for all 4 of us.  Just want to make sure I have everything right.
> 
> 1.  Based on what I see in the sticky posts, I should be able to upgrade these tickets to annual passes as they would be classified as room and tickets package.  Am I correct?
> 2.  My math is the following: Current Price of the 7 day ticket for 4: $1600 (pre-tax).  Price for the Disney Platinum Passes for 4: $3116 (pre-tax). Difference: $1516. Tax: $98.54 Total difference I would pay: $1614.54
> 3.  I should be able to do this any time after I arrive at the park.  I hope to do it ASAP so I can take advantages of the dining discounts.
> 
> Thanks so much for any help!
> Ed



1. Room & tickets package tickets can be upgraded, but so can many other kinds of tickets.

I generally only deal with the cost of *one* ticket at a time.
(Then just multiply by the number of tickets you want.)
That way, others can more easily apply the info to their individual case.

2. One adult 7-day base (1-park per day) ticket costs $410, plus tax ($436.65)
One Platinum Pass AP costs $779, plus tax  ($829.64)
$829.64
-436.65
=369
$392.99 w/tax
$392.99 (Cost to upgrade)
3. Yes.


----------



## BRDisney

Robo said:


> 1. Maybe. You should certainly ASK. (It may take some special help on the WDW end.)
> 2. Yup. All 4 theme parks.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. They will remain ready for use indefinitely, until you are ready to use them.
> 
> The "downside" in this is that these tickets cannot be upgraded, but can only be used as
> one-day tickets.
> So, if you are making a multiple-day trip, it would be quite wasteful to use one of these tickets
> in addition to another multi-day ticket. It would render your old tickets worth nearly nothing.
> HOWEVER, if there are multiple guests in your party, give ALL of the tickets to one person
> to use, one-day-at-a time, for the duration of the trip, while other members purchase
> new multi-day tickets for their use.


That is a good idea. Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## jjan

Robo... I just want to make sure that I have this right. I purchased a 4 day + 1 free day Park Hopper ticket recently from Undercover Tourist. I want to upgrade to an Annual Pass. So, the cost of a 5 day Park Hopper ticket pre-February is $435.59. Current cost of AP w/ tax is $829.64. My cost to upgrade will be $394.05. Do I have that right? TIA!!!


----------



## Robo

jjan said:


> Robo... I just want to make sure that I have this right. I purchased a 4 day + 1 free day Park Hopper ticket recently from Undercover Tourist. I want to upgrade to an Annual Pass. So, the cost of a 5 day Park Hopper ticket pre-February is $435.59. Current cost of AP w/ tax is $829.64. My cost to upgrade will be $394.05. Do I have that right? TIA!!!



Correct.


----------



## PolyRob

.


----------



## disneyholic family

the UK ultimate tickets include memory maker for 2017


----------



## Robo

disneyholic family said:


> the UK ultimate tickets include memory maker for 2017



Thanks for mentioning this, Beth.

I just added that info to the "Special Tickets" section at the head of this thread.


----------



## Rjw615

@Robo

I have about 4 months left on FL resident weekday select annual passes. I am thinking about taking a last minute trip this weekend, obviously, my AP doesn't cover weekdays.

I see I can upgrade from Weekday to Silver. Would I just pay the difference of the current gate price for Fl Res Weekday Select AP and the current gate price of the silver AP plus 6.5% tax? Or would it be prorated for the amount of months left, which I doubt but would be really nice if they did


----------



## Robo

Rjw615 said:


> @Robo
> 
> I have about 4 months left on FL resident weekday select annual passes. I am thinking about taking a last minute trip this weekend, obviously, my AP doesn't cover weekdays.
> 
> 1. I see I can upgrade from Weekday to Silver.
> 2. Would I just pay the difference of the current gate price for Fl Res Weekday Select AP and the current gate price of the silver AP plus 6.5% tax?
> 3. Or would it be prorated for the amount of months left, which I doubt but would be really nice if they did



1. Yup.
2. You'd pay the difference of what you _originally paid_ for your current AP and the current cost of the new AP you want (plus 6.5% tax.)
3. No pro-rating for AP's.
And, you would only have the 4 months remaining in the upgraded AP.
(That's why it's an "upgrade.")


----------



## Minnesota!

Robo said:


> If these are stand-alone tickets (not part of a resort package) it is very rare that you can upgrade
> before arrival.
> 
> But, you can certainly call and ask nicely.
> 
> If you purchased them from Disney,
> call: *(407) 939-7523, this is the "Existing Tickets" phone number at WDW*.



Thank you!  They are stand alone tickets...I am too indecisive to lock myself into a package.  I appreciate the quick response


----------



## wilkeliza

@Robo this is my first year with an AP. Outside of the upgrade discount and potential threat of price raising if I'm not doing a trip between June (when my AP expires) and October is there any real reason to renew my AP now instead of just upgrading park tickets to an AP in October?


----------



## Robo

wilkeliza said:


> @Robo this is my first year with an AP. Outside of the upgrade discount and potential threat of price raising if I'm not doing a trip between June (when my AP expires) and October is there any real reason to renew my AP now instead of just upgrading park tickets to an AP in October?


Unless you need to use an AP during an interim period, it often makes sense to not renew, but to just buy a new AP when next needed


----------



## wilkeliza

Robo said:


> Unless you need to use an AP during an interim period, it often makes sense to not renew, but to just buy a new AP when next needed



Nope won't need the AP at all until October and then March. Can't imagine doing a quick trip before October since our weekends are booked solid and then also going to Disneyland in July.


----------



## Kathy Jetson

I'll be upgrading to an AP and have some questions that aren't ticket related. Is there a dedicated AP thread? I looked but I couldn't find one.


----------



## Robo

Kathy Jetson said:


> I'll be upgrading to an AP and have some questions that aren't ticket related. Is there a dedicated AP thread? I looked but I couldn't find one.



Just ask in the regular Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies forum.


----------



## BRDisney

Robo said:


> 1. Maybe. You should certainly ASK. (It may take some special help on the WDW end.)
> 2. Yup. All 4 theme parks.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. They will remain ready for use indefinitely, until you are ready to use them.
> 
> The "downside" in this is that these tickets cannot be upgraded, but can only be used as
> one-day tickets.
> So, if you are making a multiple-day trip, it would be quite wasteful to use one of these tickets
> in addition to another multi-day ticket. It would render your old tickets worth nearly nothing.
> HOWEVER, if there are multiple guests in your party, give ALL of the tickets to one person
> to use, one-day-at-a time, for the duration of the trip, while other members purchase
> new multi-day tickets for their use.



This is an update of my situation. I called today and the CM gave me a new code for all my 8 "1 day tickets". I could link them to my account and then transfered them to another. They are non-expiring and all 4 parks as Robo daid. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Stasieki

I have ready the 1st page and the last 10 or so pages so think I am getting the hang of this.  I'm more trying to decide if it makes sense for us to upgrade to AP.  We did a bounceback offer last September for a trip this December to include 7 day park hoppers.  We are three disney adults and one child.  I actually just looked at the current 7 day hopper price to calculate which I guess would be incorrect?  I should use the pre Feb 2017 price?  As of now I came up with:

My current 7 day hoppers for the 4 of us is $1,920 (but part of a resort package)
Cost of APs for all 4 of us is $3,318
Cost to upgrade to APs is $1,398 (but again I think I used current 7 day hopper prices and not 2016 prices)

I also have a memory maker on my current bounceback package so I guess I could drop that if I upgrade on my first park day, correct.

The only reason we are thinking of upgrading is there is a good possibility to take another week long trip fall of 2018, and we may be going on two small Cheer/Gymnastic ESPN trips in Feb 2018.  Those two trips may consist of 2 park days each.  I know there are some sort of "deals" on those tickets but don't know what they are.

So it seems it would be worth it for us to upgrade to AP?  But only if we for sure will do another week long trip in 2018, correct?

The other thing that has be not wanting to take the leap is I love my free dining/bounceback deals - those won't exist anymore.  But I would get AP room only savings.  Are there ever discounts to get the dining plan with APs?

Sorry for my scattered post.


----------



## Robo

Stasieki said:


> A. We did a bounceback offer last September for a trip this December to include 7 day park I should use the pre Feb 2017 price?
> B I also have a memory maker on my current bounceback package so I guess I could drop that if I upgrade on my first park day, correct.
> C. So it seems it would be worth it for us to upgrade to AP?  But only if we for sure will do another week long trip in 2018, correct?
> D.The other thing that has be not wanting to take the leap is I love my free dining/bounceback deals - those won't exist anymore.  But I would get AP room only savings.



A. Yes.
B. Yes.
C. & D. Only you can decide the "worth" vs what you want to do and pay for, I'm afraid.

It is so much easier to discuss only ONE ticket at a time. Then, if you need more tickets, just multiply.

7-day hopper, Adult- pre-Feb. 12- $467.54
Platinum AP $829.64
$829.64
467.54
=362.11  Upgrade to AP, Adult

7-day hopper, Child- pre-Feb. 12- $446.24
Platinum AP $829.64
$829.64
446.24
=383.40  Upgrade to AP, Child


----------



## Stasieki

Thank you, Robo!  Not quite as good a deal using the 2016 prices but it is what it is.  We may take the plunge (and it may force DH into thinking we have to get another trip in 2018 to make it worth it .


----------



## Robo

Stasieki said:


> Thank you, Robo!  Not quite as good a deal using the 2016 prices but it is what it is.  We may take the plunge (and* it may force DH into thinking we have to get another trip in 2018 to make it worth it *.



THAT is absolutely what having an AP in your pocket WILL do to your plans.


----------



## alex9179

My upgrade experience in Disney Springs was great.  I bought UT tickets in 2/16 before the price increase, so 2015 gate prices.  I inquired about how much adding a day to 5 day PHs would be.  It was $0.  Yes, nothing owed!  I expressed my incredulity and she said that since the DS "Welcome Center is a pre-arrival destination, we honor the discounts...unlike the parks."  Her words.  I said that I would stop asking questions, then!

I upgraded my 5 day PH to an AP for the amount I had figured.  

It was a very easy transaction and the CM was efficient, even though she had to scan and type quite a bit to come to the final tallies.  This was all before going to the parks.  We didn't do that until the next day.


----------



## FoundMyPrince

We are at WDW now. Our kids are here with their hs band.  We were told we could upgrade their tickets to extend the length of the ticket after we arrive.  Today when we tried to upgrade the ticket from 3 day to 8 day we were told we cannot.  Is this true?  I was told over the phone we could (like a month ago) and today I'm told we can't without paying for a five day ticket from scratch.


----------



## Robo

FoundMyPrince said:


> We are at WDW now. Our kids are here with their hs band.  We were told we could upgrade their tickets to extend the length of the ticket after we arrive.  Today when we tried to upgrade the ticket from 3 day to 8 day we were told we cannot.  Is this true?  I was told over the phone we could (like a month ago) and today I'm told we can't without paying for a five day ticket from scratch.



If these are special "band" (or other special event) tickets, they generally cannot be upgraded.

Sorry that you called "Disney" and were given bad information.
Unfortunately, the "Phone CMs" generally do not have accurate information, but they still give "advice" anyway.)

Your best hope is to try to do the upgrade at another Guest Relations and see what happens.

What does the 3-day ticket say (printed on it?)
Is there an expiration date?


----------



## jmmess

alex9179 said:


> My upgrade experience in Disney Springs was great.  I bought UT tickets in 2/16 before the price increase, so 2015 gate prices.  I inquired about how much adding a day to 5 day PHs would be.  It was $0.  Yes, nothing owed!  I expressed my incredulity and she said that since the DS "Welcome Center is a pre-arrival destination, we honor the discounts...unlike the parks."  Her words.  I said that I would stop asking questions, then!
> 
> I upgraded my 5 day PH to an AP for the amount I had figured.
> 
> It was a very easy transaction and the CM was efficient, even though she had to scan and type quite a bit to come to the final tallies.  This was all before going to the parks.  We didn't do that until the next day.


This is interesting and again proves it depends on the CM. I went to DS to upgrade our tickets to AP and had no such luck. Lol So glad you had a better experience!


----------



## alex9179

jmmess said:


> This is interesting and again proves it depends on the CM. I went to DS to upgrade our tickets to AP and had no such luck. Lol So glad you had a better experience!



Honestly, I thought that it would be exactly the opposite of my experience and had my disgruntled email composed in my head.  My attempts in 2012 were frustrating.  The CM who helped me was proficient and will get an email stating so.


----------



## MouseMumof2

I'm hoping you may have some insight regarding the Canadian discounted tickets that were available this spring. I had purchased 5 day base tickets but now plans have changed and I need park hoppers. Will I be able to pay the approx $80 per ticket to add just add the hoppers since I'm keeping the 5 days the same or should I expect to now pay current gate price (and lose the discount) plus the park hopper charge?


----------



## Robo

MouseMumof2 said:


> I'm hoping you may have some insight regarding the Canadian discounted tickets that were available this spring. I had purchased 5 day base tickets but now plans have changed and I need park hoppers. Will I be able to pay the approx $80 per ticket to add just add the hoppers since I'm keeping the 5 days the same or should I expect to now pay current gate price (and lose the discount) plus the park hopper charge?



In general, tickets purchased from Disney (and not via a third party) are not
price-bridged (brought up to current gate price) in upgrade transactions.
But, there can occasionally be exceptions.
All you can do is "ask nicely."


----------



## MouseMumof2

Robo said:


> In general, tickets purchased from Disney (and not via a third party) are not
> price-bridged (brought up to current gate price) in upgrade transactions.
> But, there can occasionally be exceptions.
> All you can do is "ask nicely."



Grrr...but thanks. I'll start practicing my appreciative voice.


----------



## disneyholic family

Robo said:


> Thanks for mentioning this, Beth.
> 
> I just added that info to the "Special Tickets" section at the head of this thread.



i think it's a great add on.
makes the tickets that much more attractive.
But mainly, anyone coming from overseas really needs those 14/21 day tickets as many of us tend to visit WDW for an extended period (since it costs so darn much to get to the USA).
if you book a 14 day stay, the magic your way tickets just don't work at all.
we'll be there this year for 21 days, so for the first time we have the 21 day ticket....(last time we only were there for 15 days, so had the 14 day ultimates)

in years past, we bought PAPs, but they're soooooooooo expensive now, the 21 ultimate is a much better deal....


----------



## disneyholic family

by the way, i just checked the 2018 14/21 day ultimate tickets and they also include memory maker....


----------



## jeremy1002

Can my FL resident mom buy a FL resident park ticket for herself and my non-resident adult sister?  Well, I'm sure she can buy it...what I mean to ask is will my sister be able to use hers successfully?


----------



## mesaboy2

jeremy1002 said:


> Can my FL resident mom buy a FL resident park ticket for herself and my non-resident adult sister?  Well, I'm sure she can buy it...what I mean to ask is will my sister be able to use hers successfully?



Adults will be asked for photo ID to show proof of residency.


----------



## PolyRob

I am looking to get a Platinum AP for someone in my family. I want to buy them the ticket with the best discount so that once it is bridged, the AP is less than gate price. I am thinking I can purchase the current 7-day UT Park Hopper for $469.95 (which has the 12/31/18 expiration) which will be valued at $516.53 for the upgrade. AP price $829.64 - $516.53 = $313.11 due at the upgrade. Does that seem correct?


----------



## Robo

PolyRob said:


> I am looking to get a Platinum AP for someone in my family. I want to buy them the ticket with the best discount so that once it is bridged, the AP is less than gate price. I am thinking I can purchase the current 7-day UT Park Hopper for $469.95 (which has the 12/31/18 expiration) which will be valued at $516.53 for the upgrade. AP price $829.64 - $516.53 = $313.11 due at the upgrade. Does that seem correct?



Yes.


----------



## PolyRob

Robo said:


> Yes.


Thank you


----------



## damo

MouseMumof2 said:


> I'm hoping you may have some insight regarding the Canadian discounted tickets that were available this spring. I had purchased 5 day base tickets but now plans have changed and I need park hoppers. Will I be able to pay the approx $80 per ticket to add just add the hoppers since I'm keeping the 5 days the same or should I expect to now pay current gate price (and lose the discount) plus the park hopper charge?



Can you post about your experience on the Canadian board once you actually do upgrade to the parkhopper?  We are in exactly the same situation.  We got the discounted base tickets as loyalty tickets from airmiles as they didn't have parkhoppers.  We would like to add parkhopping to them and are hoping not to have to pay a fortune to do so.


----------



## MouseMumof2

damo said:


> Can you post about your experience on the Canadian board once you actually do upgrade to the parkhopper?  We are in exactly the same situation.  We got the discounted base tickets as loyalty tickets from airmiles as they didn't have parkhoppers.  We would like to add parkhopping to them and are hoping not to have to pay a fortune to do so.



Yes I will, we aren't going until August so, like you, I'm hoping to hear from someone that was successful in doing this before we go. Having my good deal go to waste will be hard to swallow on day 1 of my vacation. I'm trying to start early so I can talk myself out of being mad if that's the way it turns out.


----------



## mhartman09

Wanted to report on my experience upgrading our 7 day PH tickets to Plat APs today at Hollywood Studios. We had 2 adult tickets and 1 child ticket all purchased from UT pre-increase.
I calculated the upgrade cost as follows:
Adult
7 day PH Value - $467.54
Platinum AP - $829.64
Difference - $362.10
Child
7 day PH Value - $446.24
Platinum AP - $829.64
Difference - $383.40
So, to upgrade all 3 of the tickets we were looking at $1,107.60.

When we arrived at Hollywood Studios this afternoon we decided to go ahead and try the upgrade before we entered the park.  We were assisted by a very pleasant and helpful lady (I completely forgot to write down her name and hoped it was on my receipt, but it isn't).  I gave her the UT ticket cards we'd received and told her we wanted to upgrade all 3 to Plat APs.  She starting pulling things up on her computer and told me it looked like it would be about $290-$300 to upgrade each ticket.  I was very surprised when I heard her say that.  I said that would be just fine.  She said it would take a few transactions for her to get me the final upgrade price and asked that we please bear with her, which was no problem.  She went through lots of stuff on her computer, all the while receipts continued to print out on her printer.  After less than 10 minutes, she gave me a total price of $896.73 to upgrade all 3 tickets, which is about $211 less than I figured it would be.  I was ecstatic, but tried to keep my cool.  This whole time I was worried about this upgrade procedure because of all the mixed experiences happening lately, so this was a dream come true for me.

The breakdown of the upgrade from my receipt is as follows:
Adult
Platinum AP - $829.64
Paid to Upgrade - $291.81
Difference - $537.83 (Value we received for original ticket)
Child
Platinum AP - $829.64
Paid to Upgrade - $313.11
Difference - $516.53 (Value we received for original ticket)

It appears she did some bridging.  However, I'm a bit confused.  Unless I'm missing something, the current price online for 7 day PH tickets is Adult $516.53 and Child $495.23.  I'm not sure why it seems we received the value of the current adult ticket to upgrade the child ticket and I don't know where the $537.83 value comes from at all  If someone can make sense of that math, please enlighten me.  Regardless I definitely took the price she gave me with a smile and thanked her over and over for her assistance and being so pleasant.


----------



## hodad

A question for Robo and all, that I'm sure has been answered millions of times, but the info is not on the front of this thread (maybe it should be!):

How soon can you transfer a ticket purchased as part of a package to another guest? Can you do it before the arrival date? Can you do it at 12:01am on the arrival date? Can you do it at 12:01am on the day after departure date?


----------



## Robo

hodad said:


> A question for Robo and all, that I'm sure has been answered millions of times, but the info is not on the front of this thread (maybe it should be!):
> 
> How soon can you transfer a ticket purchased as part of a package to another guest? Can you do it before the arrival date? Can you do it at 12:01am on the arrival date? Can you do it at 12:01am on the day after departure date?



There are  more restrictive rules for tickets that are purchased as a minimum REQUIREMENT for booking a special resort package (such as "Free Dining")
where all guests participating in that package must have the same minimum ticket
in order to book the special package.
But, even under those conditions, once the party has checked into the resort, any as yet unused tickets can be transferred to anyone else.

If the resort package does NOT "require" minimum tickets, but tickets were simply bought "in conjunction with"
booking the room... those tickets can be transferred to another guest even before check-in.

Under the latter conditions, I don't see a problem with transferring a ticket that shows in MDE to another guest connected to that MDE at any time.
And, it absolutely can be done after checking into the resort at the start of the trip.


----------



## hodad

Robo said:


> There are different, more restrictive rules for tickets that are purchased as a minimum REQUIREMENT for booking a
> special resort package (such as "Free Dining")
> where all guests participating in that package must have the same minimum ticket
> in order to book the special package.
> But, even under those conditions, once the party has checked into the resort, any as yet unused tickets can be transferred to anyone else.


Thank you! I was hoping this was the case, rather than having to wait until after checkout to transfer. We have APs but are taking advantage of a Free Dining package and would like to transfer our 2-day package tickets to grandparents when we arrive so they can tag along. It sounds like that should work (unless everything changes for the worse on June 6!).


----------



## Robo

hodad said:


> Thank you! I was hoping this was the case, rather than having to wait until after checkout to transfer. We have APs but are taking advantage of a Free Dining package and would like to transfer our 2-day package tickets to grandparents when we arrive so they can tag along.
> 1. It sounds like that should work
> 2. (unless everything changes for the worse on June 6!).



1. Yup.
(AFAIK, there are no _ticket_ rules that require waiting until checkout time.)
2.  Don't expect any ticket rule changes on June 6th. Everything looks to be "FastPass related."


----------



## ThornXBL

mhartman09 said:


> It appears she did some bridging.  However, I'm a bit confused.  Unless I'm missing something, the current price online for 7 day PH tickets is Adult $516.53 and Child $495.23.  I'm not sure why it seems we received the value of the current adult ticket to upgrade the child ticket and I don't know where the $537.83 value comes from at all  If someone can make sense of that math, please enlighten me.  Regardless I definitely took the price she gave me with a smile and thanked her over and over for her assistance and being so pleasant.



I'm guessing she bridged you to the current gate prices, which is $20 (+tax) more than the prices online that you saw. Which is pretty much the Best Case Scenario, IMO!


----------



## mhartman09

ThornXBL said:


> I'm guessing she bridged you to the current gate prices, which is $20 (+tax) more than the prices online that you saw. Which is pretty much the Best Case Scenario, IMO!



Yes!  I agree this was definitely the best case!!  I didn't even think about looking at the current gate price to see if that's where the price came from. The CM helping us was just so nice and super sweet to our 5 year old son. I really wish I had made note of her name to send in an email about her service.


----------



## lark

Two questions the second of which is already covered somewhere surely but I am a bit search challenged so sorry in advance.

First, we have a 1998 ticket in my wife's name.  A very nice technical support guy worked with me to try to get it linked to her MDE account but eventually gave up. He says it has to be converted in a park.  Does anyone know if she has to be there?  Can we give it to a friend who is going this summer so that we will have it to do 60 day fastpasses?

Second, I see that an unused ticket that has been linked on MDE can be linked to someone else.  Do you need to have the person identified?  Or could it just be unlinked and the new user can link whenever he or she wants for anyone?


----------



## Robo

lark said:


> Two questions the second of which is already covered somewhere surely but I am a bit search challenged so sorry in advance.
> 
> First, we have a 1998 ticket in my wife's name.  A very nice technical support guy worked with me to try to get it linked to her MDE account but eventually gave up. He says it has to be converted in a park.
> 1. Does anyone know if she has to be there?
> 2. Can we give it to a friend who is going this summer so that we will have it to do 60 day fastpasses?
> Second,
> 3. I see that an unused ticket that has been linked on MDE can be linked to someone else.
> 4. Do you need to have the person identified?
> 5. Or could it just be unlinked and the new user can link whenever he or she wants for anyone?



1. She should not need to be there.
2. You can give it a shot.
3. Yup.
4. You can create a "fake person" profile in your MDE and transfer the ticket there until needed.
5. When you are ready to (re)transfer it to a "real" person, you can do so at that time.


----------



## lark

Thank you very much!


----------



## razsav

Robo said:


> Sounds like it.
> Did you actually OPEN these tickets (from their sealed packet?)
> Did you connect them to your MDE account?
> 
> If you did, they are generally not returnable to UT.
> If you have not done those things, you might consider talking to UT to
> see if you have an alternative.


Nope, haven't opened them yet or connected them with MDE.  I'll check with UT to see if they can exchange them.


----------



## mlee.sunny

Hello,

I apologize if this question has already been answered.
Just booked a free dining package in September and got two 2 day PH tickets that are assigned to me and DH.
DH and I are AP holders. DD2 turns 3 during our free dining stay in the fall.

Can we save the two 2 day PH tickets and assign these tickets at a later date to DD2? To clarify, our AP expires in May 2018 and we may do one more trip in February/March. DD2 would be the only one who needs tickets for that trip. Can she use the two 2-day PH tickets that are currently assigned to me and DH? Is this something we should mention at check in or something I should call about prior to check in?

Thank you!


----------



## Robo

mlee.sunny said:


> Hello,
> 
> I apologize if this question has already been answered.
> Just booked a free dining package in September and got two 2 day PH tickets that are assigned to me and DH.
> DH and I are AP holders. DD2 turns 3 during our free dining stay in the fall.
> 
> 1. Can we save the two 2 day PH tickets and assign these tickets at a later date to DD2? To clarify, our AP expires in May 2018 and we may do one more trip in February/March. DD2 would be the only one who needs tickets for that trip.
> 2. Can she use the two 2-day PH tickets that are currently assigned to me and DH?
> 3. Is this something we should mention at check in
> 4. or something I should call about prior to check in?
> 
> Thank you!


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. No need.
4. Nope.


----------



## mlee.sunny

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. No need.
> 4. Nope.



Thanks! So one last question, is there a way to make sure that the tickets aren't used when we scan in with our mbs?


----------



## Robo

mlee.sunny said:


> Thanks! So one last question, is there a way to make sure that the tickets aren't used when we scan in with our mbs?



I was just coming back to post this.
Right now (or anytime before your trip,) create a "fake person" (made-up name) in your MDE account.
After you arrive/check-in at WDW, open your MDE account and transfer those new 2-day tickets into the "fake account."

The tickets will remain safe and unused until you are ready to transfer one or both of them to another guest.


----------



## mlee.sunny

Robo said:


> I was just coming back to post this.
> Right now (or anytime before your trip,) create a "fake person" (made-up name) in your MDE account.
> After you arrive/check-in at WDW, open your MDE account and transfer those new 2-day tickets into the "fake account."
> 
> The tickets will remain safe and unused until you are ready to transfer one or both of them to another guest.



Perfect. Thanks again!


----------



## stevevm

OK we have a Disney Resort Package with 8 Day Tickets.
We are thinking of adding Memory Maker $149.

If we upgrade to Annual Passes...

Let's do math if I am right?

Platinum Pass $779 - 8 Day Ticket $420 X4 =$1436 - Memory Maker $149 = $1287 + 6.5% Tax $83.66 = $1370.66

Does this seem right??


----------



## ah10is

Is it still possible to apply park tickets to renew your AP?    I have a 4 day park hopper ticket in my account that I got from a MYW package in 2016 that I would like to use towards renewing my AP.    Since the tickets were part of a package, do I use the current gate price of $452.63?  Or is it something else?   AP renewal is $705.03 so thinking it should cost me $252.40 to renew if it's the current.   Thanks for your help!


----------



## Robo

ah10is said:


> 1. Is it still possible to apply park tickets to renew your AP?    I have a 4 day park hopper ticket in my account that I got from a MYW package in 2016 that I would like to use towards renewing my AP.
> 2. Since the tickets were part of a package, do I use the current gate price of $452.63?
> 3. Or is it something else?
> AP renewal is $705.03...


1. Yes.
2. Things have changed a bit since Feb. 12, 2017 (the last price increase.)
3. Use the gate price of a 4-day Hopper from just before Feb. 12, 2017 (Prices *HERE.)*
Which is $419.61, including tax.

$705.03
-419.61
=285.42

So, *$285.42* will be the cost to upgrade to that AP renewal price.


----------



## Robo

stevevm said:


> OK we have a Disney Resort Package with 8 Day Tickets.
> We are thinking of adding Memory Maker $149.
> 
> If we upgrade to Annual Passes...
> 
> Let's do math if I am right?
> 
> Platinum Pass $779 - 8 Day Ticket $420 X4 =$1436 - Memory Maker $149 = $1287 + 6.5% Tax $83.66 = $1370.66
> 
> Does this seem right??



I always start to work with just one ticket (so much easier) and then multiply that number if you need more than one ticket.

$779  Platinum Pass (plus tax)
-420 Assuming these are CURRENT 8-day Base tickets (plus tax)
=359 Cost to Upgrade one ticket (plus tax)

$359
x 4 tickets
$1436 (plus tax)

If you ARE going to get the APs, just don't buy the Memory Maker.
(You can do so, but there is no reason to.)

Regardless, if your pkg. tickets are current tickets (not from prior to Feb. 12, 2017)
then your math is correct.


----------



## pickles

ok..i have had a bad year moneywise i bought florida annual passes the one with hoppers and everything no blackouts on the payment plan. i made 2 payments, and sadly only went once for 3 days during that time. august is my year date. the odds of me having the money to pay the balance and get new passes or tickets is slim. Is there away   to work this out..can i just pay for the days used and have a do over ? otherwise it may  be forever before i can go again.


----------



## stevevm

But if I get memory maker will I get that credited towards my AP?

If I don't get it until. Upgrade I don't get the first 3 days.


----------



## Robo

stevevm said:


> But if I get memory maker will I get that credited towards my AP?
> 
> If I don't get it until. Upgrade I don't get the first 3 days.



There is no "start-time" for your photos.
When you arrive, even if you have not bought Memory Maker, you can start having photos
taken, and they will ALL be put into your files.

The only thing that changes is how you PAY to download the photos.

If you buy an AP, all of the photos... from the very first ones taken, will be included with the AP.
If you don't buy an AP, all of the photos... from the very first ones taken,  
will be included if you buy Memory Maker/Photopass directly.


----------



## Robo

pickles said:


> ok..i have had a bad year moneywise i bought florida annual passes the one with hoppers and everything no blackouts on the payment plan. i made 2 payments, and sadly only went once for 3 days during that time. august is my year date. the odds of me having the money to pay the balance and get new passes or tickets is slim. Is there away   to work this out..can i just pay for the days used and have a do over ? otherwise it may  be forever before i can go again.



Call WDW ticketing and explain things very honestly to the CM.
No way to know what will or won't happen, but they have been known to be very helpful.

WDW Ticketing-
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## ah10is

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Things have changed a bit since Feb. 12, 2017 (the last price increase.)
> 3. Use the gate price of a 4-day Hopper from just before Feb. 12, 2017 (Prices *HERE.)*
> Which is $419.61, including tax.
> 
> $705.03
> -419.61
> =285.42
> 
> So, *$285.42* will be the cost to upgrade to that AP renewal price.



Thank you Robo.  You are awesome!


----------



## disneygirl1972

Can anyone confirm if WWoS admission with the AP can be used for admission during UDA Nationals, specifically?


----------



## erionm

disneygirl1972 said:


> Can anyone confirm if WWoS admission with the AP can be used for admission during UDA Nationals, specifically?


From the footnotes on the Platinum Plus Pass purchase page:


> ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex: Valid for admission only on event days; some events require an additional admission charge.


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/platinum-plus-annual-pass/purchase/


----------



## ashmac8

I have been a loyal reader of this thread for months!  We are scheduled to leave in less than 3 weeks and we'd like to knock out the upgrade of 7 day park hoppers to APs on our first night.  We didn't previously plan to go to any parks on arrival day but after chatting it over we want to put the whole upgrade behind us rather than waste time on our first park day.  We are staying at POFQ so we thought about heading to Disney Springs to make the upgrade and then potentially grab a bite to eat.  Is this recommended or should we plan to go to one of the parks?

These are pre Feb 2017 price increase tickets so they are valued at $467.54.  APs will cost $829.64 each.  In addition, I prepurchased memory maker before we planned the second trip this year and made the decision to get APs.

Here is my math:
APs                                            829.64
7day PH (pre feb 2017)    -          467.54
Cost per ticket to upgrade            362.10

362.10 x 3 tickets=                    1086.30
cost for MM prepurchase             - 149.00
Final out of pocket cost to upgrade    $937.30

Am I correct in my math?  Thoughts on using a Guest Relations at Disney Springs vs. one of the parks.  The tickets will not have been used yet but my understanding is that doesn't matter.

Thanks In Advance,
Ashley


----------



## Lalalyn

What is the discount on an AP Platinum Pass renewal?  Ours expire in January and I'm trying to decide if we should renew.


----------



## luvmyguyz

I'm sorry if this was answered already, but I don't understand the price bridging info.  We purchased our tickets as part of a package in August 2016 for our August 2017 trip.  We got three adult and one child 8-day water park fun & more tickets.  Total was $1870.14 (tax included).  The WPF&M add on was $64 per person at the time.

I am now thinking we should add park hopper, so I want to upgrade to the Park Hopper Plus option. The upgrade to PH+ is $90 per person.

So, how much will this cost me?  Will it be $110.76 (the difference between the current PH+ price of $90 and the previous WPF&M price of $64, plus tax) or will it be $281.16 (the difference between the cost of the tickets we purchased in 2016 of $1870.14 and the cost of tickets if we were to purchase them today of $2151.30.)

Or am I totally off and it would be an entirely different amount?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Robo

ashmac8 said:


> I have been a loyal reader of this thread for months!  We are scheduled to leave in less than 3 weeks and we'd like to knock out the upgrade of 7 day park hoppers to APs on our first night.  We didn't previously plan to go to any parks on arrival day but after chatting it over we want to put the whole upgrade behind us rather than waste time on our first park day.  We are staying at POFQ so we thought about heading to Disney Springs to make the upgrade and then potentially grab a bite to eat.  Is this recommended or should we plan to go to one of the parks?
> 
> These are pre Feb 2017 price increase tickets so they are valued at $467.54.  APs will cost $829.64 each.  In addition, I prepurchased memory maker before we planned the second trip this year and made the decision to get APs.
> 
> Here is my math:
> APs                                            829.64
> 7day PH (pre feb 2017)    -          467.54
> Cost per ticket to upgrade            362.10
> 
> 362.10 x 3 tickets=                    1086.30
> cost for MM prepurchase             - 149.00
> Final out of pocket cost to upgrade    $937.30
> 
> 1. Am I correct in my math?
> 2.  Thoughts on using a Guest Relations at Disney Springs vs. one of the parks.
> 3. The tickets will not have been used yet but my understanding is that doesn't matter.
> 
> Thanks In Advance,
> Ashley



1. The math looks good. (I assume there would be tax on the Memory Maker price.)
2. You can, if you like. It doesn't necessarily rate "better" or "worse."
3. Correct.


----------



## Robo

Lalalyn said:


> What is the discount on an AP Platinum Pass renewal?  Ours expire in January and I'm trying to decide if we should renew.



It is approx. 10%.

In general, if you will not use your AP within 1-2 months of renewal, it can usually be better to not renew, but buy a new AP at 
the time of your next trip.

(Otherwise, you need to be able to plan your entire next year's WDW travel plans in order to judge the renewal value.)


----------



## Robo

luvmyguyz said:


> I'm sorry if this was answered already, but I don't understand the price bridging info.  We purchased our tickets as part of a package in August 2016 for our August 2017 trip.  We got three adult and one child 8-day water park fun & more tickets.  Total was $1870.14 (tax included).  The WPF&M add on was $64 per person at the time.
> 
> I am now thinking we should add park hopper, so I want to upgrade to the Park Hopper Plus option. The upgrade to PH+ is $90 per person.
> 
> So, how much will this cost me?  Will it be $110.76 (the difference between the current PH+ price of $90 and the previous WPF&M price of $64, plus tax) or will it be $281.16 (the difference between the cost of the tickets we purchased in 2016 of $1870.14 and the cost of tickets if we were to purchase them today of $2151.30.)
> 
> Or am I totally off and it would be an entirely different amount?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!



My answer is a qualified, "I have no idea."
Since they changed the entire STRUCTURE of the Hoppers vs. Water Parks Fun & More ("Hopper Plus")
there's no telling what the CM may charge to make your upgrade happen.
Since these are PACKAGE tickets, I would CALL as soon as possible and inquire about upgrading before your trip.
You MIGHT get lucky and the cost might be what it would have been before the
Feb. increase and restructure.
It never hurts to "ask nicely."


----------



## mum22girlz

I have a ticket question . . . I have a package booked for 9/9 - 9/16. I will be attending a conference from 9/5 - 9/8, but my family will not be flying down until 9/9. Is it possible to add days to my ticket without adding to the other tickets in my package? If yes, can I do that before I get arrive so that I can make Fastpass selections on those extra days?


----------



## Robo

mum22girlz said:


> I have a ticket question . . . I have a package booked for 9/9 - 9/16. I will be attending a conference from 9/5 - 9/8, but my family will not be flying down until 9/9.
> 1. Is it possible to add days to my ticket without adding to the other tickets in my package?
> If yes,
> 2. can I do that before I get arrive so that I can make Fastpass selections on those extra days?



1. Yes. (BUT...)
2. Nope.

Unless you have "Free Dining" or some other package that REQUIRES tickets be purchased,
what you could have done is not bought the tickets as part of your resort package.
If you had "stand-alone" tickets, you could do anything you wanted, in advance.
As it is now, all guests in the package must have the same tickets until you actually
arrive and check in.

Unless you have "Free Dining" or some other package that REQUIRES tickets be purchased,
you very well could call now and ask to drop the tickets from your resort reservation,
then, just buy stand-alone tickets for each member of your party in the number of days
each guest actually needs.
(You could even buy the tickets from an authorized discounter.)

If you do that, you will be able to book FP for all days in advance.


----------



## mum22girlz

Robo said:


> 1. Yes. (BUT...)
> 2. Nope.
> 
> Unless you have "Free Dining" or some other package that REQUIRES tickets be purchased,
> what you could have done is not bought the tickets as part of your resort package.
> If you had "stand-alone" tickets, you could do anything you wanted, in advance.
> As it is now, all guests in the package must have the same tickets until you actually
> arrive and check in.
> 
> Unless you have "Free Dining" or some other package that REQUIRES tickets be purchased,
> you very well could call now and ask to drop the tickets from your resort reservation,
> then, just buy stand-alone tickets for each member of your party in the number of days
> each guest actually needs.
> (You could even buy the tickets from an authorized discounter.)
> 
> If you do that, you will be able to book FP for all days in advance.



It is a Free Dining package . . . So I will not be able to add to my tickets because the free dining reservation starts after my conference? I was also considering upgrading to an AP . . . would I be able to do that when I check in for the conference?

Thanks for your help Robo!


----------



## Robo

mum22girlz said:


> It is a Free Dining package . . .
> 1. So I will not be able to add to my tickets because the free dining reservation starts after my conference?
> I was also considering upgrading to an AP . . .
> 2. would I be able to do that when I check in for the conference?



1. Yup.
2. After you arrive and can go to a ticket booth or Guest Relations outside any park or at Disney Springs, you can upgrade
in any way you like. Free Dining and booked FP+ will remain after the upgrade.


----------



## mum22girlz

Robo said:


> 1. Yup.
> 2. After you arrive and can go to a ticket booth or Guest Relations outside any park or at Disney Springs, you can upgrade
> in any way you like. Free Dining and booked FP+ will remain after the upgrade.



Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## lark

Robo said:


> 1. She should not need to be there.
> 2. You can give it a shot.
> 3. Yup.
> 4. You can create a "fake person" profile in your MDE and transfer the ticket there until needed.
> 5. When you are ready to (re)transfer it to a "real" person, you can do so at that time.



Rob -- following up on my question about converting a 1998 ticket to media that can be used to link to MDE and book fastpasses.  Where in WDW can this transaction occur?  Can it be done at a resort?  If a friend is willing to try this for us I need to tell him where to go.  Many thanks.


----------



## Robo

lark said:


> Rob -- following up on my question about converting a 1998 ticket to media that can be used to link to MDE and book fastpasses.  Where in WDW can this transaction occur?  Can it be done at a resort?  If a friend is willing to try this for us I need to tell him where to go.  Many thanks.


Go to a Guest Relations outside any park or
at the Disney Spring Welcome Center.


----------



## Anal Annie

Robo said:


> It is approx. 10%.
> 
> In general, if you will not use your AP within 1-2 months of renewal, it can usually be better to not renew, but buy a new AP at
> the time of your next trip.
> 
> (Otherwise, you need to be able to plan your entire next year's WDW travel plans in order to judge the renewal value.)



The renewal cost on Gold AP is worth it for a little longer IMO since you have to have active tix in your MDE by 60 days out in order to book FP's.  We have an October renewal and trips in September and again in January so it's worth it to us to renew in Oct vs paying full price in November for new ones...


----------



## Anal Annie

I just saw a rumor on a FB group about another price increase coming soon...has anyone else heard anything about this??


----------



## Robo

Anal Annie said:


> The renewal cost on Gold AP is worth it for a little longer IMO since you have to have active tix in your MDE by 60 days out in order to book FP's.  We have an October renewal and trips in September and again in January so it's worth it to us to renew in Oct vs paying full price in November for new ones...



Yup. That's a situation to what my last line in the post was referring.
"-you need to be able to plan your entire next year's WDW travel plans in order to judge the renewal value.)"

If you know that you will return a couple of times _yearly_, the renewal makes sense, even if you will not be returning immediately.

But, if your trips happen in a more unpredictable, "casual" pace,
it can make sense to simply wait and buy a _new_ AP, one that will
_then_ be fully available for a full year after that _new_, later date.

In many cases, a guest (especially not a "local") just buying an AP at all is making a "bet" that the investment will "pay off"
over any given year.


----------



## cm387

I could use some clarification please.  I am going to buy a ticket from undercover tourist and link it to my husband.  If by some chance he can't make the trip can I reassign the ticket to me?  And what effect will that have on fast passes that have already been chosen?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Robo

cm387 said:


> I could use some clarification please.  I am going to buy a ticket from undercover tourist and link it to my husband.
> 1. If by some chance he can't make the trip can I reassign the ticket to me?
> 2. And what effect will that have on fast passes that have already been chosen?



1. Yes. (Unused tickets can be transferred to anyone.)
2. I don't understand the question.
If the ticket remains unused, any FPs booked using it as a reference will simply not be used.
If the ticket is used to enter a park by someone else, that someone else can use the booked FPs (or change them to something else.)


----------



## cm387

thanks Robo.....I wasn't sure if I transferred the ticket if the fast passes would be lost or would stay with the ticket.


----------



## Rjw615

I must be going crazy- when I looked the other day at renewing my AP, it was a 15% discount, pretty sure.

Today, I go back and look, it is now only 10%.

Has it always been 10% or did they just decrease the renewal savings?


----------



## Robo

Rjw615 said:


> I must be going crazy- when I looked the other day at renewing my AP, it was a 15% discount, pretty sure.
> 
> Today, I go back and look, it is now only 10%.
> 
> Has it always been 10% or did they just decrease the renewal savings?



It has always been "generally about" 10%.


----------



## hodad

Another question for @Robo, since I couldn't find the info in his initial posts: are MNSSHP and MVMCP tickets transferrable?


----------



## Robo

hodad said:


> Another question for @Robo, since I couldn't find the info in his initial posts: are MNSSHP and MVMCP tickets transferrable?



All unused tickets can be transferred to other guests.
(Otherwise, nobody could buy tickets as gifts.)


----------



## wendow

Hi Robo and others contributing to this thread 

We have 6-day MYW base tickets that I bought prior to Feb 2017. We were holding them for a 2018 trip. Now we are considering going in Sept 2017 and maybe using FD promo which would force us to buy 2-day PH'ers. If I understood all the beginning posts to this thread, it doesn't appear we can use the 6-day and 2-day tix combined to upgrade to AP's. That is a bummer because that was our plan.

We don't typically PH much. Are we able to use the 6-day tickets this Sept and just save the 2-day tickets for the 2018 trip (would upgrade them then to more days base ticket)? Would we still be able to book FP's 60 days out? 

And another 'wrinkle', we are thinking of going three days before the FD package would start for us and staying at a different resort. We'd need to be able to enter the parks and hopefully have been able to books FP's for those park days. Is that doable?

All this seems so much more complicated than it used to be...TIA for any help! It is much appreciated!!


----------



## Robo

wendow said:


> Hi Robo and others contributing to this thread
> 
> We have 6-day MYW base tickets that I bought prior to Feb 2017. We were holding them for a 2018 trip. Now we are considering going in Sept 2017 and maybe using FD promo which would force us to buy 2-day PH'ers. If I understood all the beginning posts to this thread,
> 
> 1. it doesn't appear we can use the 6-day and 2-day tix combined to upgrade to AP's.
> 2. Are we able to use the 6-day tickets this Sept and just save the 2-day tickets for the 2018 trip
> 3. (would upgrade them then to more days base ticket)?
> 4. Would we still be able to book FP's 60 days out?
> And another 'wrinkle', we are thinking of going three days before the FD package would start for us and staying at a different resort.
> 5. We'd need to be able to enter the parks and hopefully have been able to books FP's for those park days. Is that doable?
> 6. All this seems so much more complicated than it used to be...



1. Correct. Upgrades are "one-to-one."
2. Yes.
3. You could do that. (You might want to do that before leaving the 2017 trip.**
4. Yes, but only for the number of days on that ticket.
(It MIGHT be possible to call ahead (in 2018) and upgrade the 2-day tickets in advance of your trip. No guarantees.) **Otherwise, you could add days to the FD tickets before you leave the 2017 trip... enough to cover advance FP for the number of days in your first 2018 trip.
Then, you can upgrade to AP but still have advance FP for all of that first 2018 trip.
5. Using your current 6-day tickets, that is all possible.
You can book 6 days of advance FP starting 60 days before your first check-in date.
6. Yup. You might say that.


----------



## thiabelle

I'm starting to drown in tickets...

I have a 5 Day Salute ticket (which I plan on using on this trip); a 7 day PH; and a 2 day PH.

Can I create a phantom within my MDE and just assign the 7 day and 2 day to them (I'll call them Thiabelle2) and then when ready to use the ticket just transfer it back to me? And I know that I can't make FP for the phantom- I'm a reformed rule follower!

Would this ensure that my Salute ticket is the one used for sure?  No stop at Guest Services necessary to double check?


----------



## Robo

thiabelle said:


> I'm starting to drown in tickets...
> 
> I have a 5 Day Salute ticket (which I plan on using on this trip); a 7 day PH; and a 2 day PH.
> 
> 1. Can I create a phantom within my MDE and just assign the 7 day and 2 day to them (I'll call them Thiabelle2) and then when ready to use the ticket just transfer it back to me? And I know that I can't make FP for the phantom- I'm a reformed rule follower!
> 
> 2. Would this ensure that my Salute ticket is the one used for sure?  No stop at Guest Services necessary to double check?



1. You can freely transfer any "never-used" ticket to any "person" in MDE... as many times as needed.

2. If there is only one ticket still in YOUR name, that is the only one that will be used.


----------



## pachelbel9

Robo said:


> You need to ask UT exactly what tickets you have.



So I did just this.  They confirmed my tickets were pre-increase, and let me send them back.  Once they received them, they called me to say they ONLY had pre-increase tickets in stock, and said I would have to get etickets instead.  So, I did that.  They did not charge me the 5% fee.  Now we're just waiting till August to see what the upgrade price ends up being.


----------



## Robo

pachelbel9 said:


> So I did just this.  They confirmed my tickets were pre-increase, and let me send them back.  Once they received them, they called me to say they ONLY had pre-increase tickets in stock, and said I would have to get etickets instead.  So, I did that.  They did not charge me the 5% fee.  Now we're just waiting till August to see what the upgrade price ends up being.


Very interesting.
Thanks for posting back with this info.


----------



## thiabelle

Robo said:


> 1. You can freely transfer any "never-used" ticket to any "person" in MDE... as many times as needed.
> 
> 2. If there is only one ticket still in YOUR name, that is the only one that will be used.



Thank you Robo!!


----------



## desertbloom

Hi all!  Tried searching to see if this has been answered before but couldn't seem to find anything....so I apologize if it's already been covered.  We have decided to do AP's this year since we spend a week every year for my birthday and it makes more economic sense...(we will go end of Jan 2018 and beginning of the month in 2019).  I am going to use UT to buy hoppers and then upgrade once we get there but I am curious if there is anything that can be done with the 9 waterpark admissions we have on our MDE account from old no expiration date 10 day hoppers that we had years ago. Do they just stay linked to our MDE? What happens to them if we upgrade to the AP with the waterpark admissions?


----------



## wendow

Thanks so much,@Robo 

Looking @thiabelle 's question of having multiple tix in MDE and wanting to make sure the right tix are used, it looks like I need to create six additional profiles and assign the 2-day tix to those profiles. Am I understanding that correctly?


----------



## Robo

desertbloom said:


> Hi all!  Tried searching to see if this has been answered before but couldn't seem to find anything....so I apologize if it's already been covered.  We have decided to do AP's this year since we spend a week every year for my birthday and it makes more economic sense...(we will go end of Jan 2018 and beginning of the month in 2019).  I am going to use UT to buy hoppers and then upgrade once we get there but
> 1. I am curious if there is anything that can be done with the 9 waterpark admissions we have on our MDE account from old no expiration date 10 day hoppers that we had years ago.
> 2. Do they just stay linked to our MDE?
> 3. What happens to them if we upgrade to the AP with the waterpark admissions?


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. They will continue to be separate tickets in your MDE account.
Guests can have any number of active tickets in an MDE account.
Before you use any of the new AP WP admissions, go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations
and have those "old" remaining WP tickets set to the LOWEST PRIORITY in your MDE account.
That way, the new AP WP admissions will be used at the WP gates.


----------



## Robo

wendow said:


> Thanks so much,@Robo
> 
> Looking @thiabelle 's question of having multiple tix in MDE and wanting to make sure the right tix are used, it looks like I need to create six additional profiles and assign the 2-day tix to those profiles. Am I understanding that correctly?



If all 6 of the tickets you wish to "protect from use" have never been used,
you can create just ONE "fake" profile and transfer all 6 of those tickets that you wish to "protect"
into that one "fake" account.


----------



## desertbloom

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. They will continue to be separate tickets in your MDE account.
> Guests can have any number of active tickets in an MDE account.
> Before you use any of the new AP WP admissions, go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations
> and have those "old" remaining WP tickets set to the LOWEST PRIORITY in your MDE account.
> That way, the new AP WP admissions will be used at the WP gates.



Thanks, Robo! You're awesome!


----------



## lahobbs4

If I purchase an AP online today for a November trip, and an AP room discount comes out for that time frame, will I be considered an AP holder? Or not, because it will still just be a voucher? 

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

lahobbs4 said:


> If I purchase an AP online today for a November trip, and an AP room discount comes out for that time frame,
> 1. will I be considered an AP holder?
> 2. Or not, because it will still just be a voucher?



1. For  the purposes of booking advance FP+, yes.
2. The voucher is fine for FP+ booking...
But, the OTHER news (which is about which you are asking) 
is that you didn't need to advance-purchase even an AP voucher in order
to book an AP discounted room.
ANYONE can book an AP discounted room. The only requirement is that the guest
needs to buy/activate an AP at least after arriving at WDW on that trip.
You're fine.


----------



## JenB1104

My husband has an annual pass that expires 6/18 and we arrive first week of July.  I know we can use our package ticket toward the renewal when we get there.  In emails we are receiving about renewing it is saying he will get 13 months if he renews.  If we do it within the window of 30 days after expiration date would he still get the 13 months? Or does that only count if done before official expiration date?  Thanks!


----------



## AngiTN

JenB1104 said:


> My husband has an annual pass that expires 6/18 and we arrive first week of July.  I know we can use our package ticket toward the renewal when we get there.  In emails we are receiving about renewing it is saying he will get 13 months if he renews.  If we do it within the window of 30 days after expiration date would he still get the 13 months? Or does that only count if done before official expiration date?  Thanks!


Yes, I have done it twice now, in April and last week. Got the 13 month renewal both times

I'll warn you though, I either hit a really bad run of luck or there is something up but both times I had the CM tell me they are no longer using existing tickets to renew AP but they did it for me this 1 time per AP and we can't ever do it again. So far I'm the only one to have reported this but I was told the same exact thing and had to go through the same exact process both times, a month apart, different locations, different CM. So be ready to "fight" for your renewal


----------



## SleepyatDVC

pachelbel9 said:


> So I did just this.  They confirmed my tickets were pre-increase, and let me send them back.  Once they received them, they called me to say they ONLY had pre-increase tickets in stock, and said I would have to get etickets instead.  So, I did that.  They did not charge me the 5% fee.  Now we're just waiting till August to see what the upgrade price ends up being.


 
I have the same problem. Going to call UCT tomorrow to ask. Did they credit you the purchase price and then recharge the price for the new tickets or did they just count it as an even exchange?

I used the AMEX $30 off $150 purchase deal so was wondering if it would be worth it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Takket

did ticket prices go up today??? my wife read about it on facebook post but i don't see anything on here about it.


----------



## AngiTN

Takket said:


> did ticket prices go up today??? my wife read about it on facebook post but i don't see anything on here about it.


Well, if it's on Facebook it must be true......

Sorry, just kidding

the website is hosed up still. Who knows these days


----------



## Takket

AngiTN said:


> Well, if it's on Facebook it must be true......
> 
> Sorry, just kidding
> 
> the website is hosed up still. Who knows these days



No kidding, right? LOL That's why I asked. Figured people here know the truth.


----------



## Experiment113

*2 Water Parks in 1 Day with Water Park Option?
*
We have the MYW Tix + Park Hopper + Water Park.  Would we be able to go to 1 of the water parks in the morning and the other water park later in the day and have it considered a re-entry and thus have only used 1 of our water park entitlements for the day?  Thanks for any info on this!


----------



## Robo

Experiment113 said:


> *2 Water Parks in 1 Day with Water Park Option?
> *
> We have the MYW Tix + Park Hopper + Water Park.  Would we be able to go to 1 of the water parks in the morning and the other water park later in the day and have it considered a re-entry and thus have only used 1 of our water park entitlements for the day?  Thanks for any info on this!



From the info that I have, you can do what you ask if you buy a one-day Water Park ticket, but if you buy the Water Parks as part of a multi-day ticket, visiting 2 different Water Parks in the same day counts as 2 entires off of your ticket in that one day.


----------



## n2mm

My daughter, her DH, and daughter all bought a renewal voucher in February 2017.  Their ap expired in march 2017. Because of medical issues for his mom, they have not been able to go to WDW and have not exchanged their vouchers.  My daughter and granddaughter are going to go to WDW in mid July for a couple of days and planned to activate their renewals, which will only have 8 months left on them. We are wondering if any has had an issue like this. If possible I think she should see if she can exchange the value of her renewal certicates for a new AP which would at least give her a full 12 months, plus she would have to pay the difference.  Interested in some opinions or first hand experiences.  They are dvc members.  Not sure when her husband will get there.  Tks


----------



## Robo

n2mm said:


> My daughter, her DH, and daughter all bought a renewal voucher in February 2017.  Their ap expired in march 2017. Because of medical issues for his mom, they have not been able to go to WDW and have not exchanged their vouchers.
> My daughter and granddaughter are going to go to WDW in mid July for a couple of days
> 1. and planned to activate their renewals, which will only have 8 months left on them.
> 2. We are wondering if any has had an issue like this.
> 3. If possible I think she should see if she can exchange the value of her renewal certicates for a new AP which would at least give her a full 12 months,
> 4.  plus she would have to pay the difference.


1. Sounds right. Not everyone uses renewals "immediately."
2. That is actually quite "normal" for many renewals, to be activated deep into the renewal year (even deeper than just 4 months.)
3. She can certainly "ask nicely."
4. Again, she can ask, but they don't normally pro-rate APs.

My #3 answer above always applies.
You just never know until you ask.


----------



## kboo

ashmac8 said:


> I have been a loyal reader of this thread for months!  We are scheduled to leave in less than 3 weeks and we'd like to knock out the upgrade of 7 day park hoppers to APs on our first night.  We didn't previously plan to go to any parks on arrival day but after chatting it over we want to put the whole upgrade behind us rather than waste time on our first park day.  We are staying at POFQ so we thought about heading to Disney Springs to make the upgrade and then potentially grab a bite to eat.  Is this recommended or should we plan to go to one of the parks?
> 
> These are pre Feb 2017 price increase tickets so they are valued at $467.54.  APs will cost $829.64 each.  In addition, I prepurchased memory maker before we planned the second trip this year and made the decision to get APs.
> 
> Here is my math:
> APs                                            829.64
> 7day PH (pre feb 2017)    -          467.54
> Cost per ticket to upgrade            362.10
> 
> 362.10 x 3 tickets=                    1086.30
> cost for MM prepurchase             - 149.00
> Final out of pocket cost to upgrade    $937.30
> 
> Am I correct in my math?  Thoughts on using a Guest Relations at Disney Springs vs. one of the parks.  The tickets will not have been used yet but my understanding is that doesn't matter.
> 
> Thanks In Advance,
> Ashley





Robo said:


> 1. The math looks good. (I assume there would be tax on the Memory Maker price.)
> 2. You can, if you like. It doesn't necessarily rate "better" or "worse."
> 3. Correct.



So - I am thinking of doing the same thing as ashmac8, but will be upgrading to DVC APs and haven't yet bought a ticket yet, and had a few questions specific to our situation: 

1. We are going to the parks for probably 6-7 days total, but with a 1 week cruise in between. So we are looking at WDW for 3-4 days before and after the cruise. Total time "on vacation" is exactly 14 days. So we could buy 1 6-7 day ticket to cover both short stays. But my question is about FPs - since we aren't upgrading to the AP until we get there, will we be able to make 3-4 days of FP reservations at 60 days out for the precruise stay, and then another set of 3 days of FP starting 60 days out for the postcruise stay on the same ticket? Or are we limited to making 6-7 consecutive days of FP reservations beginning at 60 days before the first day of our first stay? Or something else? 

2. Memory maker math - we'd want to prepurchase the memory maker as well, right? since it takes a couple days to activate? In ashmac's example above, if you've already bought MM before upgrading, does Disney credit the MM purchase price when upgrading, too? 

3. Is there something I'm not considering here, given our two short stays? We're going in mid-August, so I'd have to buy tickets this week and link to my MDE account before making FP reservations, right? 

Thanks in advance. I thought I had it all figured out but then ...


----------



## Robo

kboo said:


> So - I am thinking of doing the same thing as ashmac8, but will be upgrading to DVC APs and haven't yet bought a ticket yet, and had a few questions specific to our situation:
> 
> 1. We are going to the parks for probably 6-7 days total, but with a 1 week cruise in between. So we are looking at WDW for 3-4 days before and after the cruise. Total time "on vacation" is exactly 14 days. So we could buy 1 6-7 day ticket to cover both short stays. But my question is about FPs - since we aren't upgrading to the AP until we get there,
> 1a.will we be able to make 3-4 days of FP reservations at 60 days out for the precruise stay, and then another set of 3 days of FP starting 60 days out for the postcruise stay on the same ticket?
> 1b. Or are we limited to making 6-7 consecutive days of FP reservations beginning at 60 days before the first day of our first stay? Or something else?
> 
> 2. Memory maker math - we'd want to prepurchase the memory maker as well, right? since it takes a couple days to activate? In ashmac's example above, if you've already bought MM before upgrading, does Disney credit the MM purchase price when upgrading, too?
> 
> 3. Is there something I'm not considering here, given our two short stays? We're going in mid-August, so I'd have to buy tickets this week and link to my MDE account before making FP reservations, right?
> 
> Thanks in advance. I thought I had it all figured out but then ...



1a. Yes.
1b. Nope. 
2. If you take MM photos starting your first day, they will be in your file from the start.
How you PAY for the photos is what is the choice. 
But, if you want to be "safe," then, yes, you can purchase MM in advance and get a refund when you upgrade to AP.
3. You want to have tickets at least 60 days before check-in.


----------



## kboo

Robo said:


> 1a. Yes.
> 1b. Nope.
> 2. If you take MM photos starting your first day, they will be in your file from the start.
> How you PAY for the photos is what is the choice.
> But, if you want to be "safe," then, yes, you can purchase MM in advance and get a refund when you upgrade to AP.
> 3. You want to have tickets at least 60 days before check-in.



Perfect, thank you!


----------



## Deb

What is the current break even point on a AP?


----------



## pbb322

So here is my annoying ticket upgrade story from last week.  I have a DVC Gold Annual pass.  In Jan. 2017 (pre-increase) I purchased 5 day park hoppers from UT (listed as a 4 day PH with a 5th day free) for my two kids ages 4 and 9 at $376.25 each.  

Day 1 - I go to guest services at MK front gate to activate my Gold AP and inquire about upgrading kids to Gold AP since we are coming back in Oct.  They told me that the value of the kids tickets was only $364.58.  I politely told them that we had paid more for the tickets than that.  They told me that they now only credit the amount that UT paid for the tickets.  In a hurry to get into the parks, I told them thanks, but no thanks.  They did not say anything about making notes in my file, but maybe they did... 

Day 2 - I go to guest services in Liberty Square.  Same story, only $364.58.  Thanks, but no thanks.  

Day 3 - I go to the ticket window at AK.  Same story again, only $364.58.  At this point, we really needed to make FP for Friday, which would be Day 6 and I could not do so with a 5 day ticket.  Seriously annoyed, I decided the time I had spent in these lines (combined now almost 2 hours) was no longer worth it and said fine, just upgrade them.

Get back to my room that night, check my MDE, the kids APs say they expire Dec. 31, 2017 instead of June 4, 2018 (1 year from the date the ticket was first used).  

Day 4 - Super annoyed, after a few hours in the park in the rain, I go stand in line at Epcot front gate guest services (in the POURING RAIN).  I told the cast member that I was already frustrated that we did not get at least what we had paid for the ticket as credit in the upgrade, but at this point I just wanted the date fixed.  He was very nice, had to call someone over to help him fix the date, and in the time he was waiting, he sat there writing a bunch of numbers down.  Then, in a quiet voice, trying to not let me hear him he told the supervisor that came over that he had calculated it and that I should have only paid $188 for each upgrade instead of the $230.76 that I did pay for each upgrade.  The supervisor agreed with him, but told him that there was nothing they could do to fix it at this point.  I contemplated speaking up and pushing them on it, but I had a kid asleep in the stroller in the pouring rain, and we really just wanted to get back to the hotel for naps so I decided to just leave it alone.

It would be really nice if they could AT LEAST get on the same page with what the value should be of pre-Feb. 2017 tickets!  I don't plan on upgrading again in the near future since we will just renew our AP next year, so I am just chalking it up to live and learn.  Getting the UT discount in the past and upgrading has been a great savings, but it is probably not worth the hassle anymore for us given the time we missed in the parks standing in guest services lines.


----------



## Robo

Deb said:


> What is the current break even point on a AP?



It is a common misconception that there is such a thing as a "break-even point."

Since the longest ticket that WDW sells for USA guests is a 10-day Hopper PLUS (which includes 10 admissions to Water Parks and other WDW venues,)
many would say that anything needed longer/larger than that for a single trip would rate an AP.

BUT, there are many other considerations for AP value.
The AP is good for multiple trips for 366 days, straight.
The AP includes Memory Maker photos & videos (which costs extra for non-AP holders.
The AP includes free parking at the theme parks.
The AP includes many discounts on certain meals and some hard-ticket events.
The AP includes shopping discounts at some stores.
The AP includes (often times) special invitations for the pre-opening of new attractions.
The AP includes (many times) special pricing for WDW resort rooms at certain times of year.
The AP includes the right to purchase "Tables in Wonderland" which offers a percentage off on certain WDW dining.
And, there are a few other benefits, too.

So, if a guest wants or needs any of the above extras, that can heavily influence
the "break-even point" at which an AP looks advantageous.


----------



## jmmess

pbb322 said:


> So here is my annoying ticket upgrade story from last week.  I have a DVC Gold Annual pass.  In Jan. 2017 (pre-increase) I purchased 5 day park hoppers from UT (listed as a 4 day PH with a 5th day free) for my two kids ages 4 and 9 at $376.25 each.
> 
> Day 1 - I go to guest services at MK front gate to activate my Gold AP and inquire about upgrading kids to Gold AP since we are coming back in Oct.  They told me that the value of the kids tickets was only $364.58.  I politely told them that we had paid more for the tickets than that.  They told me that they now only credit the amount that UT paid for the tickets.  In a hurry to get into the parks, I told them thanks, but no thanks.  They did not say anything about making notes in my file, but maybe they did...
> 
> Day 2 - I go to guest services in Liberty Square.  Same story, only $364.58.  Thanks, but no thanks.
> 
> Day 3 - I go to the ticket window at AK.  Same story again, only $364.58.  At this point, we really needed to make FP for Friday, which would be Day 6 and I could not do so with a 5 day ticket.  Seriously annoyed, I decided the time I had spent in these lines (combined now almost 2 hours) was no longer worth it and said fine, just upgrade them.
> 
> Get back to my room that night, check my MDE, the kids APs say they expire Dec. 31, 2017 instead of June 4, 2018 (1 year from the date the ticket was first used).
> 
> Day 4 - Super annoyed, after a few hours in the park in the rain, I go stand in line at Epcot front gate guest services (in the POURING RAIN).  I told the cast member that I was already frustrated that we did not get at least what we had paid for the ticket as credit in the upgrade, but at this point I just wanted the date fixed.  He was very nice, had to call someone over to help him fix the date, and in the time he was waiting, he sat there writing a bunch of numbers down.  Then, in a quiet voice, trying to not let me hear him he told the supervisor that came over that he had calculated it and that I should have only paid $188 for each upgrade instead of the $230.76 that I did pay for each upgrade.  The supervisor agreed with him, but told him that there was nothing they could do to fix it at this point.  I contemplated speaking up and pushing them on it, but I had a kid asleep in the stroller in the pouring rain, and we really just wanted to get back to the hotel for naps so I decided to just leave it alone.
> 
> It would be really nice if they could AT LEAST get on the same page with what the value should be of pre-Feb. 2017 tickets!  I don't plan on upgrading again in the near future since we will just renew our AP next year, so I am just chalking it up to live and learn.  Getting the UT discount in the past and upgrading has been a great savings, but it is probably not worth the hassle anymore for us given the time we missed in the parks standing in guest services lines.


What a bummer! Make sure no sense that you wouldn't at least have gotten the pre-increase price and not what UT paid.


----------



## Robo

pbb322 said:


> Day 4 - Super annoyed, after a few hours in the park in the rain, I go stand in line at Epcot front gate guest services (in the POURING RAIN).  I told the cast member that I was already frustrated that we did not get at least what we had paid for the ticket as credit in the upgrade, but at this point I just wanted the date fixed.  He was very nice, had to call someone over to help him fix the date, and in the time he was waiting, he sat there writing a bunch of numbers down.  Then, in a quiet voice, trying to not let me hear him he told the supervisor that came over that he had calculated it and that *I should have only paid $188 for each upgrade* instead of the $230.76 that I did pay for each upgrade.  The supervisor agreed with him, but told him that there was nothing they could do to fix it at this point.  I contemplated speaking up and pushing them on it, but I had a kid asleep in the stroller in the pouring rain, and we really just wanted to get back to the hotel for naps so I decided to just leave it alone.



When you have some spare time...
Call WDW Ticketing (it's a special department) and tell them this info (and the rest of the story.)

WDW Ticketing (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat

You might as well try to get the corrected refund for your troubles.


----------



## pbb322

Robo said:


> When you have some spare time...
> Call WDW Ticketing (it's a special department) and tell them this info (and the rest of the story.)
> 
> WDW Ticketing (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
> 
> You might as well try to get the corrected refund for your troubles.



Thanks for this, I will call them tomorrow. I'll let you know if I have any luck


----------



## quandrea

If I load a ticket into my account to make fp reservations, can I reassign that tkt should my plans change and I don't take that trip?

Fp window has arrived. I have two tkt media I could use, but if trip ends up not happening, I would need to reassign these tickets. Doable?

Alternatively, I could just load a tkt I have for a future trip and copy my fastpasses to my friend's account once the trip is firm. If the trip doesn't happen, I would use my tkt for the future trip.


----------



## Robo

quandrea said:


> 1. If I load a ticket into my account to make fp reservations, can I reassign that tkt should my plans change and I don't take that trip?
> 
> Fp window has arrived. I have two tkt media I could use, but if trip ends up not happening, I would need to reassign these tickets.
> 2. Doable?



1. Yes.
2. Yup.


----------



## defnjeb

1) Can you purchase a Disneyland annual pass at a Walt Disney World guest relations center? 
2) If this is possible, are you able to upgrade your current WDW park hopper pass to the Disneyland annual pass?

Thanks


----------



## Robo

defnjeb said:


> 1) Can you purchase a Disneyland annual pass at a Walt Disney World guest relations center?
> 2) If this is possible, are you able to upgrade your current WDW park hopper pass to the Disneyland annual pass?



1) Nope.
2) Nope.

It is only possible to purchase or upgrade to a Premiere AP that is good at both WDW and DLR.


----------



## mum22girlz

One more question . . . will you please help me figure out how much it will cost me to upgrade to an annual pass? I purchased 5-day park hopper tickets as part of a bounce back free dining offer back in October 2016. The cost of the ticket is not listed on my reservation paperwork, so I'm not sure how much the ticket cost.


----------



## jo-jo

pbb322 said:


> So here is my annoying ticket upgrade story from last week.  I have a DVC Gold Annual pass.  In Jan. 2017 (pre-increase) I purchased 5 day park hoppers from UT (listed as a 4 day PH with a 5th day free) for my two kids ages 4 and 9 at $376.25 each.
> 
> Day 1 - I go to guest services at MK front gate to activate my Gold AP and inquire about upgrading kids to Gold AP since we are coming back in Oct.  They told me that the value of the kids tickets was only $364.58.  I politely told them that we had paid more for the tickets than that.  They told me that they now only credit the amount that UT paid for the tickets.  In a hurry to get into the parks, I told them thanks, but no thanks.  They did not say anything about making notes in my file, but maybe they did...
> 
> Day 2 - I go to guest services in Liberty Square.  Same story, only $364.58.  Thanks, but no thanks.
> 
> Day 3 - I go to the ticket window at AK.  Same story again, only $364.58.  At this point, we really needed to make FP for Friday, which would be Day 6 and I could not do so with a 5 day ticket.  Seriously annoyed, I decided the time I had spent in these lines (combined now almost 2 hours) was no longer worth it and said fine, just upgrade them.
> 
> Get back to my room that night, check my MDE, the kids APs say they expire Dec. 31, 2017 instead of June 4, 2018 (1 year from the date the ticket was first used).
> 
> Day 4 - Super annoyed, after a few hours in the park in the rain, I go stand in line at Epcot front gate guest services (in the POURING RAIN).  I told the cast member that I was already frustrated that we did not get at least what we had paid for the ticket as credit in the upgrade, but at this point I just wanted the date fixed.  He was very nice, had to call someone over to help him fix the date, and in the time he was waiting, he sat there writing a bunch of numbers down.  Then, in a quiet voice, trying to not let me hear him he told the supervisor that came over that he had calculated it and that I should have only paid $188 for each upgrade instead of the $230.76 that I did pay for each upgrade.  The supervisor agreed with him, but told him that there was nothing they could do to fix it at this point.  I contemplated speaking up and pushing them on it, but I had a kid asleep in the stroller in the pouring rain, and we really just wanted to get back to the hotel for naps so I decided to just leave it alone.
> 
> It would be really nice if they could AT LEAST get on the same page with what the value should be of pre-Feb. 2017 tickets!  I don't plan on upgrading again in the near future since we will just renew our AP next year, so I am just chalking it up to live and learn.  Getting the UT discount in the past and upgrading has been a great savings, but it is probably not worth the hassle anymore for us given the time we missed in the parks standing in guest services lines.




Do you have any idea how the math was figures how you paid 230 per tickets, but should have paid 188?    That's $42 per ticket.

When we upgraded 3 Ut bought in Nov 2016 to a Gold AP in May, they gave us a date of Nov 2017.....One year from when we bought the UT tickets.   We were told by a manger at BLT and a CM at MK GS that is was correct.  We did get it fix, but like you "why is this going on?


----------



## Robo

jo-jo said:


> When we upgraded 3 Ut bought in Nov 2016 to a Gold AP in May, they gave us a date of Nov 2017.....One year from when we bought the UT tickets.   We were told by a manger at BLT and a CM at MK GS that is was correct.  We did get it fix, but like you "why is this going on?



100%, it is Cast Member error.
Some CMs (including some managers) simply have no idea of correct procedure.
They generally operate in a "vacuum" that gives them the false bravado of telling guests, "that's the way it works"
(even though it is absolutely NOT the way it works.)
Many guests get cheated and never even know.

The anniversary date (start/end date) of an AP must be manually entered by a CM when the AP is activated.
Some CMs know when upgrading a ticket to AP to back-date the AP upgrade to the date that a ticket was *first used.*
But, apparently some CMs mistakenly think that they are supposed to back-date the AP upgrade to the date that a ticket was *first bought.*
And, within their own little "kingdom," there's nobody to correct them.
This is why it is very valuable to be armed, in advance, with the knowledge of exactly what an upgrade should cost,
and how it should be dated.


----------



## siskaren

mum22girlz said:


> One more question . . . will you please help me figure out how much it will cost me to upgrade to an annual pass? I purchased 5-day park hopper tickets as part of a bounce back free dining offer back in October 2016. The cost of the ticket is not listed on my reservation paperwork, so I'm not sure how much the ticket cost.



There's a link in the first post of this thread to a chart of pre-February 12 pricing, but I'll help you out and tell you that the price of a single 5-day park hopper was $435.59.


----------



## LaurenJean15

I purchased Disney World tickets through Tickets At Work.  I have decided that we want to stay for another day.  I called Disney and Tickets at Work and they both told me that I can't upgrade my tickets.  Can I add a day at the parks or will I have to purchase a one day ticket online/when I arrive for everyone in my group?  Can I upgrade tickets purchased through Tickets at Work at the park?  Thank you for your help!


----------



## Robo

LaurenJean15 said:


> I purchased Disney World tickets through Tickets At Work.  I have decided that we want to stay for another day.  I called Disney and Tickets at Work and they both told me that I can't upgrade my tickets.  Can I add a day at the parks or will I have to purchase a one day ticket online/when I arrive for everyone in my group?  Can I upgrade tickets purchased through Tickets at Work at the park?  Thank you for your help!


It can help to know what you paid.
(Let's please discuss only one ticket at a time.)
How many "days" currently are on one of your TaW tickets?
How much did that ticket cost?


----------



## LaurenJean15

Robo said:


> It can help to know what you paid.
> (Let's please discuss only one ticket at a time.)
> How many "days" currently are on one of your TaW tickets?
> How much did that ticket cost?



Here is the information...
3 Day - Disney World Base Ticket (Adult - 10 & Up)(E-TICKET) $272.00 1 $272.00
Subtotal: $272.00
Shipping: $0.00
Taxes &amp fees: $23.68
GRAND TOTAL: $295.68


----------



## SaintsManiac

LaurenJean15 said:


> I purchased Disney World tickets through Tickets At Work.  I have decided that we want to stay for another day.  I called Disney and Tickets at Work and they both told me that I can't upgrade my tickets.  Can I add a day at the parks or will I have to purchase a one day ticket online/when I arrive for everyone in my group?  Can I upgrade tickets purchased through Tickets at Work at the park?  Thank you for your help!




I couldn't get ours upgraded in 2015, either. They tried at POP and said it could not be done, but I could try guest services at the parks. We decided to just relax at the hotel instead, so I never did find out if it could have been done elsewhere.


----------



## Robo

LaurenJean15 said:


> Here is the information...
> 3 Day - Disney World Base Ticket (Adult - 10 & Up)(E-TICKET) $272.00 1 $272.00
> Subtotal: $272.00
> Shipping: $0.00
> Taxes &amp fees: $23.68
> GRAND TOTAL: $295.68



The good news is that your ticket is not heavily discounted.
WDW Full price- GRAND TOTAL: $307.79 (Savings of $12.11 incl. tax)

Under those conditions, it would seem that you will be able to upgrade at WDW.

BUT, if TaW has some sort of "special arrangement" with Disney that they buy wholesale tickets at a very low cost, then use those cheap WDW tickets as a "fund-raiser" type operation, they may not allow upgrades.

I would not do business with a place that only saves a few bucks, but then disallows
other standard procedures.


----------



## pbb322

jo-jo said:


> Do you have any idea how the math was figures how you paid 230 per tickets, but should have paid 188?    That's $42 per ticket.
> 
> When we upgraded 3 Ut bought in Nov 2016 to a Gold AP in May, they gave us a date of Nov 2017.....One year from when we bought the UT tickets.   We were told by a manger at BLT and a CM at MK GS that is was correct.  We did get it fix, but like you "why is this going on?



I have no idea honestly none of the numbers made any sense to me.  I believe the pre-increase price of a 5 day PH for kids age 3-9 was $414.29, which should have been a difference of $181.05.  At least the Epcot guy was close to the correct price.... Maybe he did not include tax in his calculation?


----------



## Tallent

If buying park tickets through AAA, are they real tickets (plastic cards) or vouchers that have to be redeemed at TTC?


----------



## Robo

Tallent said:


> If buying park tickets through AAA, are they real tickets (plastic cards) or vouchers that have to be redeemed at TTC?


You need to ask at your particular AAA.
Regardless, many ticket "certificates" can be redeemed to regular RFID tickets right at the park entrance gates the first time you enter.


----------



## Tallent

I did but they weren't very helpful--will call again though. Thanks!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

If I reserved a resort package for 4 people and 9 day tickets for everyone...am I able to lower the days of the tickets for 2 members of the party?

I'm thinking no but I wanted to ask here to confirm.


----------



## Robo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If I reserved a resort package for 4 people and 9 day tickets for everyone...am I able to lower the days of the tickets for 2 members of the party?
> 
> I'm thinking no but I wanted to ask here to confirm.


You're right. You can't.

However, if your package does not *require* tickets, you could drop all tickets from your reservation and buy ANY kind of stand-alone tickets that you like for any member(s) of your group.


----------



## KittyKitty

Robo, are the prices listed on AllEars include tax? I am looking at 10 day base of $426. What to see the difference I will pay when I upgrade to AP Platinum Plus listed at $779(b/f tax) on Disney's web site.

Thanks


----------



## Robo

KittyKitty said:


> Robo, are the prices listed on AllEars include tax? I am looking at 10 day base of $426.



Yes.


----------



## Amanda999

I have FD booked for me and DS. 2 day hoppers. Booked it 8/2016 for late 8/2017. We already have APs. 

Is this correct: After we check in, can those 2 ("FD") tickets (A) be reassigned in MDE to DH; AND (B) apply the value of both to an AP to be bought a few days later for DH? (DH is arriving a week after us; I haven't bought DH's AP yet.)

TIA!!!  (Asked the bounceback FD CM but she didn't know.)


----------



## AngiTN

Amanda999 said:


> I have FD booked for me and DS. 2 day hoppers. Booked it 8/2016 for late 8/2017. We already have APs.
> 
> Is this correct: After we check in, can those 2 ("FD") tickets (A) be reassigned in MDE to DH; AND (B) apply the value of both to an AP to be bought a few days later for DH? (DH is arriving a week after us; I haven't bought DH's AP yet.)
> 
> TIA!!!  (Asked the bounceback FD CM but she didn't know.)


One yes, two no.


----------



## Anal Annie

Do ticket prices thru say Parksavers or UT or thru the Mousesavers special pricing links change often (ie do "deals" come & go a lot)??  Like the 4-day + 2 free tix for example??  I'm getting so confused on how to know how much anything should cost if we do an upgrade later.

If my sons friend comes with us and buys a non-hopper tix on his own say thru the Mousesavers link and we want to upgrade it to a hopper FOR HIM once we get there how do I know how much it would cost us at the time?  I mean we stop by a Guest Relations desk and just say we want to upgrade this base tix to a hopper, right?  I can't do it until we get there, correct?  But say he gets a tix via a Mousesavers deal that is a 4-day with 2 extra for a total of 6 days for the Mousesavers special of $390.85 (todays current price on it).  A 6-day hopper gate price with tax is $495.23.  So how do I know how much we would pay to upgrade it?  Is there a savings somewhere or do we have to pay the full $104.38 difference between the gate price and the $390.85 special?   If he were to buy a 6-day hopper directly thru the Mousesavers link it would only be $65 more than buying the 4-day + 2 basic.  I'm sorry.  I just can't seem to wrap my brain around how this would work and the best way to save both of us the most money.  It seems like the best savings is for him to just buy the hopper from the get-go but he's on a college kid budget so is not inclined to buy the more expensive tix.  We all have AP's so hate to have him not able to park hop...

(Also, can I just forward my Mousesavers monthly newsletter to him so he can use their link to purchase or does he need to sign up for their newsletters too for the link to work??)   TIA.


----------



## Amanda999

AngiTN said:


> One yes, two no.


Thanks AngiTN! 
Is it that I can only apply the value/cost (whatever) of 1 (not 2) MYW ticket to the cost of 1 AP? (And then could apply the other ticket to the cost of the AP renewal a year later?)


----------



## AngiTN

Amanda999 said:


> Thanks AngiTN!
> Is it that I can only apply the value/cost (whatever) of 1 (not 2) MYW ticket to the cost of 1 AP? (And then could apply the other ticket to the cost of the AP renewal a year later?)


Correct, you can only use 1 ticket towards 1 AP, 1 for 1. 
The renewal later, I wish I knew. I've been told twice now that they are not doing this, I've gotten 2 1 time exceptions (1 for me and DH's renewal and 1 for DGD's renewal)


----------



## Amanda999

Anal Annie said:


> Do ticket prices thru say Parksavers or UT or thru the Mousesavers special pricing links change often (ie do "deals" come & go a lot)??  Like the 4-day + 2 free tix for example??  I'm getting so confused on how to know how much anything should cost if we do an upgrade later.
> 
> If my sons friend comes with us and buys a non-hopper tix on his own say thru the Mousesavers link and we want to upgrade it to a hopper FOR HIM once we get there how do I know how much it would cost us at the time?  I mean we stop by a Guest Relations desk and just say we want to upgrade this base tix to a hopper, right?  I can't do it until we get there, correct?  But say he gets a tix via a Mousesavers deal that is a 4-day with 2 extra for a total of 6 days for the Mousesavers special of $390.85 (todays current price on it).  A 6-day hopper gate price with tax is $495.23.  So how do I know how much we would pay to upgrade it?  Is there a savings somewhere or do we have to pay the full $104.38 difference between the gate price and the $390.85 special?   If he were to buy a 6-day hopper directly thru the Mousesavers link it would only be $65 more than buying the 4-day + 2 basic.  I'm sorry.  I just can't seem to wrap my brain around how this would work and the best way to save both of us the most money.  It seems like the best savings is for him to just buy the hopper from the get-go but he's on a college kid budget so is not inclined to buy the more expensive tix.  We all have AP's so hate to have him not able to park hop...
> 
> (Also, can I just forward my Mousesavers monthly newsletter to him so he can use their link to purchase or does he need to sign up for their newsletters too for the link to work??)   TIA.


Someone smarter will answer the specifics I'm sure, but I just wanted to say - and YMMV - that if you are only going to save $30 or so total (i.e., not buying 6 tickets and upgrading all of them), just buy the ticket you want from UT/etc. Going to GS during vacation can be a hassle in my experience (not always, but the few times its taken 30+ minutes = not worth it to me). We spent over an hour there once (for a ticket problem we didn't cause/request).


----------



## Robo

Anal Annie said:


> Do ticket prices thru say Parksavers or UT or thru the Mousesavers special pricing links change often (ie do "deals" come & go a lot)??  Like the 4-day + 2 free tix for example??  I'm getting so confused on how to know how much anything should cost if we do an upgrade later.
> 
> If my sons friend comes with us and buys a non-hopper tix on his own say thru the Mousesavers link and we want to upgrade it to a hopper FOR HIM once we get there how do I know how much it would cost us at the time?  I mean we stop by a Guest Relations desk and just say we want to upgrade this base tix to a hopper, right?  I can't do it until we get there, correct?  But say he gets a tix via a Mousesavers deal that is a 4-day with 2 extra for a total of 6 days for the Mousesavers special of $390.85 (todays current price on it).  A 6-day hopper gate price with tax is $495.23.  So how do I know how much we would pay to upgrade it?  Is there a savings somewhere or do we have to pay the full $104.38 difference between the gate price and the $390.85 special?   If he were to buy a 6-day hopper directly thru the Mousesavers link it would only be $65 more than buying the 4-day + 2 basic.  I'm sorry.  I just can't seem to wrap my brain around how this would work and the best way to save both of us the most money.  It seems like the best savings is for him to just buy the hopper from the get-go but he's on a college kid budget so is not inclined to buy the more expensive tix.  We all have AP's so hate to have him not able to park hop...
> 
> (Also, can I just forward my Mousesavers monthly newsletter to him so he can use their link to purchase or does he need to sign up for their newsletters too for the link to work??)   TIA.



Deals don't change very often.

Mousesavers is only a very tiny extra discount, regardless.

If you buy a discounted current ticket, to determine the upgrade price... you will just pay the difference between the current cost of the ticket that you HAVE and the current cost of the ticket that you WANT.


----------



## tchris4

I apologize if this has been asked. I booked our vacation through a TA. As part of our vacation package, we got discounted tickets. it sounds like they are convention tickets. I am thinking about upgrading to an annual pass when we get there - as a backstory, my mom is paying for the trip so that's why we booked tickets too, instead of outright buying the annual pass. At first, the TA said they were not upgradeable, and then he came back and said he spoke with Disney and could upgrade but had to be in person. 

My only question: should I be able to upgrade these tickets? It doesn't sound like they are the special convention tickets (after 5 or after 3) but the ones that come with a single water park day.


----------



## Robo

tchris4 said:


> I apologize if this has been asked. I booked our vacation through a TA. As part of our vacation package, we got discounted tickets. it sounds like they are convention tickets. I am thinking about upgrading to an annual pass when we get there - as a backstory, my mom is paying for the trip so that's why we booked tickets too, instead of outright buying the annual pass. At first, the TA said they were not upgradeable, and then he came back and said he spoke with Disney and could upgrade but had to be in person.
> 
> My only question:
> 1. should I be able to upgrade these tickets? It doesn't sound like they are the special convention tickets (after 5 or after 3) 2. but the ones that come with a single water park day.



1. Maybe.
2. Maybe.
What I'd do right now is cancel the convention tickets.
They are not needed to keep the room.
Then, order regular tickets (any length) that fit
your mom's budget.
THOSE we know 100% are upgradable.


----------



## tchris4

Robo said:


> 1. Maybe.
> 2. Maybe.
> What I'd do right now is cancel the convention tickets.
> They are not needed to keep the room.
> Then, order regular tickets (any length) that fit
> your mom's budget.
> THOSE we know 100% are upgradable.


thanks. that's what I was afraid of. now to convince my mom...or i just don't get an annual pass


----------



## Anal Annie

Robo said:


> Deals don't change very often.
> 
> Mousesavers is only a very tiny extra discount, regardless.
> 
> If you buy a discounted current ticket, to determine the upgrade price... you will just pay the difference between the current cost of the ticket that you HAVE and the current cost of the ticket that you WANT.



Thanks.  So basically there's no real benefit of buying a discounted tix anywhere if you plan to upgrade it at the park?   They will know what we paid and we'll have to pay the whole difference (as opposed to paying the difference between the gate price of the old tix and the gate price of the new tix).


----------



## Anal Annie

Amanda999 said:


> Someone smarter will answer the specifics I'm sure, but I just wanted to say - and YMMV - that if you are only going to save $30 or so total (i.e., not buying 6 tickets and upgrading all of them), just buy the ticket you want from UT/etc. Going to GS during vacation can be a hassle in my experience (not always, but the few times its taken 30+ minutes = not worth it to me). We spent over an hour there once (for a ticket problem we didn't cause/request).



We find we have pretty good luck if we go into the Town Hall inside of MK.  There are more CM's working in there.   I am just trying to help out my sons friend who doesn't have the money to buy a hopper.  I can certainly spare 30 minutes out of my day to do this for him.


----------



## Robo

Anal Annie said:


> 1. So basically there's no real benefit of buying a discounted tix anywhere if you plan to upgrade it at the park?
> 2. They will know what we paid and we'll have to pay the whole difference
> 
> 3. (as opposed to paying the difference between the gate price of the old tix and the gate price of the new tix).



1. That was not what I meant.

If you buy a discounted current ticket, to determine the upgrade price...
you will just pay the *difference* between the *current WDW GATE price* of the same kind of ticket that you *HAVE*
and the *current WDW GATE price* of the ticket that you *WANT*.

2. Nope. It doesn't matter at all what you PAID for the discounted ticket.
(In fact, Disney has no idea of what YOU paid for the discounted ticket.)


----------



## chanliteheart

Hi all,

Before the price increase we grabbed no-expiration 7day base tickets from UT. We had no immediate plans to go but figured we'd get to use them sometime. (I had no idea about bridging or any of that, I was just trying to lock in a lower price for future use.) Now we'll be able to go 2x within the next year and want to do APs. But I've been reading everything here and it looks like upgrading/bridging/etc. is a nightmare - there's no way to know what value the CM will assign your tickets at trade in.

1) Has anyone gotten a better deal after hearing "your discounted UT ticket is worth $411, don't care what you paid." 
2) Does it make more sense to just hold onto these for some year when we'll only go once and just pay full AP for this year? 
2a) Seems like if I'll only get the old value at upgrade, doesn't make much sense to upgrade. Am I not getting it?

Thanks for sharing your time and knowledge!


----------



## SaintsManiac

chanliteheart said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Before the price increase we grabbed no-expiration 7day base tickets from UT. We had no immediate plans to go but figured we'd get to use them sometime. (I had no idea about bridging or any of that, I was just trying to lock in a lower price for future use.) Now we'll be able to go 2x within the next year and want to do APs. But I've been reading everything here and it looks like upgrading/bridging/etc. is a nightmare - there's no way to know what value the CM will assign your tickets at trade in.
> 
> 1) Has anyone gotten a better deal after hearing "your discounted UT ticket is worth $411, don't care what you paid."
> 2) Does it make more sense to just hold onto these for some year when we'll only go once and just pay full AP for this year?
> 2a) Seems like if I'll only get the old value at upgrade, doesn't make much sense to upgrade. Am I not getting it?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your time and knowledge!





We have pre increase ticket as well and still plan to upgrade even after reading what a pain it is. I don't have full APs in my trip budget this year and I already paid $1100 for 6 day hoppers, so I am prepared for $411 and hoping for the true value. Memory Maker x 2 plus the discounts make it worth it to me. $411 is more than I paid for each ticket, so it's an upgrade either way. Obviously the true value would be sweet, but I'm doing it either way. We return in September next year for sure, so it's the best choice.


----------



## Robo

Robo said:


> If you buy a discounted current ticket, to determine the upgrade price... you will just pay the difference between the current cost of the ticket that you HAVE and the current cost of the ticket that you WANT.





chanliteheart said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Before the price increase we grabbed no-expiration 7day base tickets from UT. We had no immediate plans to go but figured we'd get to use them sometime. (I had no idea about bridging or any of that, I was just trying to lock in a lower price for future use.) Now we'll be able to go 2x within the next year and want to do APs. But I've been reading everything here and it looks like upgrading/bridging/etc. is a nightmare - there's no way to know what value the CM will assign your tickets at trade in.
> 
> 1) Has anyone gotten a better deal after hearing "your discounted UT ticket is worth $411, don't care what you paid."
> 2) Does it make more sense to just hold onto these for some year when we'll only go once and just pay full AP for this year?
> 2a) Seems like if I'll only get the old value at upgrade, doesn't make much sense to upgrade. Am I not getting it?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your time and knowledge!



1) There have been reports of getting the current gate value in some upgrade cases.
2) I don't know if I'd say "more sense," but that's a choice you can make.
3) You will be getting the GATE value (likely pre- Feb. 12) for tickets for which you paid LESS than gate value, originally.


----------



## Robo

SaintsManiac said:


> We have pre increase ticket as well and still plan to upgrade even after reading what a pain it is. I don't have full APs in my trip budget this year and I already paid $1100 for 6 day hoppers, so I am prepared for $411 and hoping for the true value. Memory Maker x 2 plus the discounts make it worth it to me. $411 is more than I paid for each ticket, so it's an upgrade either way. Obviously the true value would be sweet, but I'm doing it either way. We return in September next year for sure, so it's the best choice.



I'd like to discuss this further, but I don't know where $1100 comes in for 6-day Hoppers.
This is why I like to only discuss the cost/upgrade for one ticket at a time. (Then, you can multiply for additional tickets.)

IMO, $411 is not a number I'd ever accept from a CM for the "value" of a (Pre-Feb 12) 6-day Hopper at upgrade time.
The minimum number should be $451.56.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Robo said:


> I'd like to discuss this further, but I don't know where $1100 comes in for 6-day Hoppers.
> This is why I like to only discuss the cost/upgrade for one ticket at a time. (Then, you can multiply for additional tickets.)
> 
> IMO, $411 is not a number I'd ever accept from a CM for the "value" of a (Pre-Feb 12) 6-day Hopper at upgrade time.
> The minimum number should be $451.56.




I believe it was $1176, but I don't have the ability to look up the email right now. 2 adults and 1 child purchased in February 2016.

I'm going to try my best to get the figure you say. I just don't want to get angry or waste hours on it.


ETA: Found it:  6-Day Park Hopper® - ADULT ($398.95)  and 6-Day Park Hopper® - CHILD ($377.95)


----------



## Tiffany_m15

I have a quick question about Annual Passes: Has anyone ever seen Disney open up days that were Block Out Days? Like for instance, 8/11 is the day block out days end. Have they ever opened it a day or two early? (Like due to low attendance or something)


----------



## Raya

Conference ticket question - I can buy discount tickets as part of a conference that is coming up. We're also considering going back to Disney this fall. Is there any reason why I couldn't buy the discount tickets with the conference and then use them months later? There's no expiry listed on the conference purchase page.


----------



## PMart

I currently have a silver fl resident pass bought with the payment plan just purchased in March i want to upgrade to gold I was told I just have to pay the difference and then my monthly amount of course will increase does anyone know if this is true or not thanks and advance for any information


----------



## Robo

PMart said:


> I currently have a silver fl resident pass bought with the payment plan just purchased in March i want to upgrade to gold I was told I just have to pay the difference and then my monthly amount of course will increase does anyone know if this is true or not thanks and advance for any information



You can upgrade APs during their lifetime.
You must pay the full difference cost, even if there is very little time left in the life of the original AP.
The upgraded AP will expire on the same date as the original AP.

I don't know if they will require the full payment for the upgrade at the time of the upgrade (very likely to be the case,)
or if they will just increase your monthly payments (less likely to be the case.)


----------



## Sparkyco

I have a question, sorry if this has been asked and answered. My family of 5, along with my mom, upgraded to annual passes when we were there in March. We have another trip planned in December, this time with my entire extended family (total of 26 of us).

I know with our annual pass, we get free parking at parks. I am not planning on renting a car, but my sister and her family may. Since I have not taken advantage of the free parking, I am not sure how it works. Would I be able to use my free parking pass for her? Is it done through the magic band and I (or my mom) would need to be in the car with her when she she parks? Just curious how it works. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Sparkyco said:


> I know with our annual pass, we get free parking at parks. I am not planning on renting a car, but my sister and her family may. Since I have not taken advantage of the free parking, I am not sure how it works.
> 1. Would I be able to use my free parking pass for her?
> 2. Is it done through the magic band and
> 3. I (or my mom) would need to be in the car with her when she she parks?



1. There is no "free parking pass" issued.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.


----------



## Sparkyco

Robo said:


> 1. There is no "free parking pass" issued.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Yes.



Perfect, thank you!


----------



## VeronicaZS

I am trying to figure out if it makes send to upgrade only my ticket for our family trip in November. I do not expect to be back in Disney in a year so the only reason to upgrade would be to save money on this trip. I purchased a Walt Disney World 4 Day Magic Your Way with 5th Day Free! (no park hopper) ticket from OTC for $343.

If I were to upgrade to a Platinum pass would I have to pay $829.64 - $343 = *$486.64? *or $829.64 - $394.05 =* $435.59?*
Is the Photopass that is included with the Platinum pass essentially the same as the memory maker saving me $169? Would this apply to everyone on my room reservation?
Could I make a room reservation with a pass holder discount if I am the only one in the room with a Platinum pass?
Do I get the food discount automatically or do I still have to pay the $150 for the TIW pass?
Any other potential discounts/benefits that I may not be thinking about?
Thanks!!!


----------



## Cflo10

Hi, first time posting, but been reading a lot and I appreciate all the info!

We are going at the end of August, 6 nights w/ 5 day park hoppers and free dining. We will also do MNSSHP one night. I recently read that you can use a park hopper plus option on an "in between" day to visit the water park so I was thinking of changing plans to do a water park on the same day as MNSSHP (previously was planning full day at MK), so we'd only need 4 day hoppers w/park hopper plus ($15 ea), correct?

Other question... Would this affect our free dining? Will our free dining still be good for our entire stay if we only have 4 day tickets instead of 5?


----------



## Robo

Cflo10 said:


> 5 day park hoppers and free dining. We will also do MNSSHP one night... I was thinking of changing plans to do a water park on the same day as MNSSHP (previously was planning full day at MK),
> 1. so we'd only need 4 day hoppers w/park hopper plus ($15 ea), correct?
> 2. Would this affect our free dining?
> 3. Will our free dining still be good for our entire stay if we only have 4 day tickets instead of 5?



1. Correct.
2. Nope.
3. Free dining only requires a two-day minimum ticket.

 to posting on the DISboards, *Cflo10!*


----------



## tkitty

I was hoping for some confirmation on ticket pricing. I have purchased from undercover tourist using the link sent out by Mousesavers in the past and was planning on doing so again.
I received my email yesterday with the link but when I compare the prices to Disney, some are higher. Is this normal? I am looking for 5 or 6 days. If I remember correctly, 5 day was maybe 3 dollars more through undercover tourist.


----------



## Robo

tkitty said:


> I was hoping for some confirmation on ticket pricing. I have purchased from undercover tourist using the link sent out by Mousesavers in the past and was planning on doing so again.
> I received my email yesterday with the link but when I compare the prices to Disney, some are higher. Is this normal? I am looking for 5 or 6 days. If I remember correctly, 5 day was maybe 3 dollars more through undercover tourist.



The initial prices shown on the Disney site do not include 6.5% sales tax.
UT ticket prices are listed with tax included.

For instance-
The actual final ticket costs from Disney:
5-Day Base, adult: $394.05
5-Day Hopper, adult: $473.93


----------



## chanliteheart

Robo said:


> 3) You will be getting the GATE value (likely pre- Feb. 12) for tickets for which you paid LESS than gate value, originally.



The link that shows the pre- Feb 12 ticket prices: are those gate prices?
Thank you.


----------



## Robo

chanliteheart said:


> The link that shows the pre- Feb 12 ticket prices: are those gate prices?
> Thank you.




Do you mean the web archive from Allears.net ?
This one... *https://web.archive.org/web/20160715112900/http://allears.net/pl/ticketchart.htm*
If so, yes, those were the "gate prices" prior to Feb. 12, 2017.

("Gate price" is a broad term used by many to simply mean "actual price when bought directly from Disney.")


----------



## Cflo10

Robo said:


> 1. Correct.
> 2. Nope.
> 3. Free dining only requires a two-day minimum ticket.
> 
> to posting on the DISboards, *Cflo10!*


Thank you! Ok, so I wonder if I can still change my package? I've only paid the deposit so far. Will a CM be able to change my tickets on the reservation? I know you're allowed to upgrade, but will they let you downgrade? Again, trip is not till August.

Also, hypothetically speaking, does that mean someone would be able to stay 14 nights with only 2 day park hoppers and still receive free dining for the length of stay?


----------



## Robo

Cflo10 said:


> Thank you!
> 1. Ok, so I wonder if I can still change my package? I've only paid the deposit so far.
> 2. Will a CM be able to change my tickets on the reservation? I know you're allowed to upgrade,
> 3. but will they let you downgrade? Again, trip is not till August.
> 
> 4. Also, hypothetically speaking, does that mean someone would be able to stay 14 nights with only 2 day park hoppers and still receive free dining for the length of stay?



1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.
4. Whatever the "minimum ticket" requirement is, if you meet that, you're OK for the trip.
Disney sets the "minimum ticket" requirement.


----------



## SuzanneSLO

Happy Fathers' Day to all!  Maybe you can help with me solve a problem my Dad just created.  

We are planning a trip to WDW in November; everyone except my parents will have annual passes. My parents went to a military base in CA and bought 5-day Military Salute tickets.  Only problem is, my Dad bought 5 tickets, when they only needed 2! 

The base wouldn't refund them for the unneeded tickets and of course, they expire in December. My Mom is afraid they will lose the almost $700 for the other tickets they won't use before December. Is she right? Any help appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Robo

SuzanneSLO said:


> Happy Fathers' Day to all!  Maybe you can help with me solve a problem my Dad just created.
> 
> We are planning a trip to WDW in November; everyone except my parents will have annual passes. My parents went to a military base in CA and bought 5-day Military Salute tickets.  Only problem is, my Dad bought 5 tickets, when they only needed 2!
> 
> 1. The base wouldn't refund them for the unneeded tickets and of course, they expire in December.
> My Mom is afraid they will lose the almost $700 for the other tickets they won't use before December.
> 2. Is she right? Any help appreciated. Thank you.



1. Maybe they should try again to return the tickets (as it was just a purchasing error to buy so many.)
2. She's right.

It might be possible that they know/can find some friends (or friends of friends)
who have a legitimate connection to the military to whom they could  sell the extra tickets.


----------



## PopGirl26

Hi all,

My son has a 5-day base ticket sitting in his account.  We are visiting WDW next June (2018), and will be upgrading that ticket to a Platinum Plus AP to run June 2018-June 2019.  However, I can only make 5 days of FP for him before the trip, rather than the desired 10, so I have two options in mind:

A.  When I am in the Orlando area in October, I could stop by GR and upgrade his ticket to a 10-day ticket.  This will allow me to make the desired FPs in the spring.  Then when we arrive in June, I can upgrade it to an AP.  Is this possible?
B.  (I don't think this one works.)  When I am in the Orlando area in October, I could stop by GR and upgrade his ticket to a Platinum Plus AP voucher to be activated and used beginning in June 2018 for expiration in June 2019.  I bet if I upgrade it in October, though, that it will be active immediately.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Robo

PopGirl26 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My son has a 5-day base ticket sitting in his account.  We are visiting WDW next June (2018), and will be upgrading that ticket to a Platinum Plus AP to run June 2018-June 2019.  However, I can only make 5 days of FP for him before the trip, rather than the desired 10, so I have two options in mind:
> 
> A.  When I am in the Orlando area in October, I could stop by GR and upgrade his ticket to a 10-day ticket.  This will allow me to make the desired FPs in the spring.  Then when we arrive in June, I can upgrade it to an AP.  Is this possible?
> B.  (I don't think this one works.)  When I am in the Orlando area in October, I could stop by GR and upgrade his ticket to a Platinum Plus AP voucher to be activated and used beginning in June 2018 for expiration in June 2019.  I bet if I upgrade it in October, though, that it will be active immediately.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


A. Yes.
B. You would need to upgrade to an "AP Certificate." (Non-Activated AP  voucher.)


But, I'd just do "A," regardless.


----------



## PopGirl26

Robo said:


> A. Yes.
> B. You would need to upgrade to an "AP Certificate." (Non-Activated AP  voucher.)
> 
> 
> But, I'd just do "A," regardless.



B could save some money, though, by avoiding a potential price increase.  Do you just think it's too risky, that the CM might make a mistake and activate it?

Also, @Robo, thanks!


----------



## LizzyDragon

PopGirl26 said:


> B could save some money, though, by avoiding a potential price increase.  Do you just think it's too risky, that the CM might make a mistake and activate it?



I haven't tried this myself, but it should be obvious if it were activated as you would end up with a plastic card that works at the gates. A voucher can't be used at the gate- it has to be exchanged. At that point, it becomes active. Also, putting that into MDX will also show expiration dates.


----------



## Robo

PopGirl26 said:


> B could save some money, though, by avoiding a potential price increase.  Do you just think it's too risky, that the CM might make a mistake and activate it?
> 
> Also, @Robo, thanks!



You didn't give the age of your son.
If he is 18 yrs or older, he must be present to buy/upgrade to an AP (with a legal photo ID.)

Otherwise, if you can buy the AP certificate and the ticket CM makes an error and "starts" (activates) it on the date of
the purchase of the certificate, it would just be a matter of getting that corrected on the next visit.
CMs make errors all the time with AP anniversary dates.
It is one of GTHE most common types of ticketing errors.
They make corrections very frequently on erroneous start dates.
It will be easy to prove that AP was not used on that first trip, so it would be
obvious that your intent was just to purchase an AP certificate and not a live AP.


----------



## PopGirl26

Robo said:


> You didn't give the age of your son.
> If he is 18 yrs or older, he must be present to buy/upgrade to an AP (with a legal photo ID.)
> 
> Otherwise, if you can buy the AP certificate and the ticket CM makes an error and "starts" (activates) it on the date of
> the purchase of the certificate, it would just be a matter of getting that corrected on the next visit.
> CMs make errors all the time with AP anniversary dates.
> It is one of GTHE most common types of ticketing errors.
> They make corrections very frequently on erroneous start dates.
> It will be easy to prove that AP was not used on that first trip, so it would be
> obvious that your intent was just to purchase an AP certificate and not a live AP.



 Thanks for the thorough response!  He's 3.


----------



## pbb322

So just an update on my previous ticket upgrade to gold AP fiasco.  I took your advice @Robo and called the special ticketing number. She confirmed I was not given the correct credit (and that she had NO idea where the ticket agent got that value) but she could not refund it. She said the only people who could help would be guest services and I would have to email them and I explain. I did that Tuesday. A CM called today, apologized and confirmed I over paid by $99 and said they were refunding it to my card. Yay!! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## OnlyDisney

I apologize, maybe I'm not wording my search correctly, but I can't find the answer to this.

We just moved to the Orlando area from out-of-state and will be buying Florida Resident tickets after we close on our house down here.  We are looking at getting the Resident Silver passes since the blackout dates are when I wouldn't want to go anyway (too hot or too crowded).
But what if I can't talk family into visiting another time?

1.  If we've already used a Silver pass for some months, can you upgrade to Gold or Platinum?
2.  What happens if you upgrade?  Pay the difference between the two I assume?
3.  Is it easy to drop back down to Silver at renewal time?  I can't imagine that family would visit every year so I don't want to pay for Gold or Platinum tickets if we don't need to use them.  
4.  If we are dropping down to a different resident annual pass do we still get the renewal price?


----------



## Robo

OnlyDisney said:


> I apologize, maybe I'm not wording my search correctly, but I can't find the answer to this.
> 
> We just moved to the Orlando area from out-of-state and will be buying Florida Resident tickets after we close on our house down here.  We are looking at getting the Resident Silver passes since the blackout dates are when I wouldn't want to go anyway (too hot or too crowded).
> But what if I can't talk family into visiting another time?
> 
> 1.  If we've already used a Silver pass for some months, can you upgrade to Gold or Platinum?
> 2.  What happens if you upgrade?  Pay the difference between the two I assume?
> 3.  Is it easy to drop back down to Silver at renewal time?  I can't imagine that family would visit every year so I don't want to pay for Gold or Platinum tickets if we don't need to use them.
> 4.  If we are dropping down to a different resident annual pass do we still get the renewal price?



1. Yes. (But, it will cost the full amount for the new higher-priced AP and still expire on the same date as the original AP.)
2. Yes.
3. Yes.
4. Yes.


----------



## jo-jo

pbb322 said:


> So just an update on my previous ticket upgrade to gold AP fiasco.  I took your advice @Robo and called the special ticketing number. She confirmed I was not given the correct credit (and that she had NO idea where the ticket agent got that value) but she could not refund it. She said the only people who could help would be guest services and I would have to email them and I explain. I did that Tuesday. A CM called today, apologized and confirmed I over paid by $99 and said they were refunding it to my card. Yay!! Thanks for the advice!




So what did you end up paying?   I looked at your previous post and at the end you said you should have paid $188 instead of $230.  That's $42 per ticket.    Just curious how the $99 came to be.   

I  find getting multiple answers and multiple stories of what people paid very discouraging.   How can one know if what they paid IS correct?


----------



## Robo

jo-jo said:


> So what did you end up paying?   I looked at your previous post and at the end you said you should have paid $188 instead of $230.  That's $42 per ticket.    Just curious how the $99 came to be.
> 
> I  find getting multiple answers and multiple stories of what people paid very discouraging.
> *How can one know if what they paid IS correct?*



About the only way is to know the correct upgrade procedure and do the math before you do the upgrade.
That will give you the maximum amount you should expect to pay.

*HERE* is a link to the "Upgrading Tickets" info on this thread.


----------



## CarrieR

Trying to work out upgrade cost.

I currently have a Free Dining Bounceback package (10 day PH tix.)  We booked the package in August 2016 for an August 2017 stay. During this stay, we will be upgrading to Annual Passes. I understand the math (current AP price minus the cost for the 10day PH,) but are those tickets considered pre-2/2017 (based on package issue date) or post- (based on date of stay?)

Thanks in advance for any insight!


----------



## Robo

CarrieR said:


> Trying to work out upgrade cost.
> 
> I currently have a Free Dining Bounceback package (10 day PH tix.)  We booked the package in August 2016 for an August 2017 stay. During this stay, we will be upgrading to Annual Passes. I understand the math (current AP price minus the cost for the 10day PH,) but are those tickets considered pre-2/2017 (based on package issue date) or post- (based on date of stay?)



That is a "gray area." (As we are never privy to the actual cost and source of package tickets.)

Do the math for both situations and when the CM offers the cost,
if it's the higher price, it can't hurt to "ask nicely" for a lower cost based on "current prices."


----------



## CarrieR

LOL! Well, at least I'm glad to know it's not just me who's unsure of the answer 

ETA: Thanks for the add'l info!


----------



## Robo

CarrieR said:


> LOL! Well, at least I'm glad to know it's not just me who's unsure of the answer



I've been attempting to answer ticket questions for over a decade on these boards.

I've had direct input from of some well-seasoned WDW ticket experts and CMs over the years who
offer many insights into rules and correct operations for upgrades and pricing.
There are also many posts from other DISboard members who have a great knowledge of ticket rules and pricing.

But... as soon as I think I've got a lock on "procedure," Disney will make a change (or three.)
It's so valuable for members of the DISboards to report their ticket experiences on the board, as it can
give a broader real-world scope to what other guests can expect.


----------



## pbb322

jo-jo said:


> So what did you end up paying?   I looked at your previous post and at the end you said you should have paid $188 instead of $230.  That's $42 per ticket.    Just curious how the $99 came to be.
> 
> I  find getting multiple answers and multiple stories of what people paid very discouraging.   How can one know if what they paid IS correct?



I honestly am not sure where that number came from either but since it was more than I expected I didn't ask questions.  Honestly the only advice I can give you is to know the info @Robo gave you.


----------



## johnsonet

If I book a package with 3-day, one park per day tickets, can only some of the guests upgrade their tickets to park hoppers once we arrive? Thank you.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

PopGirl26 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My son has a 5-day base ticket sitting in his account.  We are visiting WDW next June (2018), and will be upgrading that ticket to a Platinum Plus AP to run June 2018-June 2019.  However, I can only make 5 days of FP for him before the trip, rather than the desired 10, so I have two options in mind:
> 
> A.  When I am in the Orlando area in October, I could stop by GR and upgrade his ticket to a 10-day ticket.  This will allow me to make the desired FPs in the spring.  Then when we arrive in June, I can upgrade it to an AP.  Is this possible?
> B.  (I don't think this one works.)  When I am in the Orlando area in October, I could stop by GR and upgrade his ticket to a Platinum Plus AP voucher to be activated and used beginning in June 2018 for expiration in June 2019.  I bet if I upgrade it in October, though, that it will be active immediately.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


If you go with the AP certificate, and are staying offsite for your June trip, the AP will only let you make 7 days of FP.  The 10 day will get you all 10 days.  If staying onsite, you can make FP for length of stay, regardless of which option.


----------



## Robo

johnsonet said:


> If I book a package with 3-day, one park per day tickets, can only some of the guests upgrade their tickets to park hoppers once we arrive? Thank you.


Yes.


----------



## CarrieR

Robo said:


> I've been attempting to answer ticket questions for over a decade on these boards.
> 
> I've had direct input from of some well-seasoned WDW ticket experts and CMs over the years who
> offer many insights into rules and correct operations for upgrades and pricing.
> There are also many posts from other DISboard members who have a great knowledge of ticket rules and pricing.
> 
> But... as soon as I think I've got a lock on "procedure," Disney will make a change (or three.)
> It's so valuable for members of the DISboards to report their ticket experiences on the board, as it can
> give a broader real-world scope to what other guests can expect.



I've done upgrades several times before - though I'm no Robo, mind you - and had it all figured out with the bridging to current price etc.  Then it dawned on me that the pkg tix might be considered pre-2/2017 and my math might be junk!

I'll definitely report back once we upgrade. Three of my group will be upgrading to APs and may not all do it at the same time, so I might even bring back several days points 

Thanks again!


----------



## tazleiten12

.


----------



## Robo

tazleiten12 said:


> Do I have this right?  I have a free dining package and 10 day hoppers for 5 adults in the package, which would be valued at $2,742.40.  If i wanted to upgrade those to gold annual passes (DVC), they would cost $2,976.70. So i would just need to pay $234.40? Would i need to use the 10 days tickets first or can i upgrade them right away? Thanks!


You do not need to use tickets before upgrading.
It does not affect the upgrade price.


----------



## SaintsManiac

CarrieR said:


> I've done upgrades several times before - though I'm no Robo, mind you - and had it all figured out with the bridging to current price etc.  Then it dawned on me that the pkg tix might be considered pre-2/2017 and my math might be junk!
> 
> I'll definitely report back once we upgrade. Three of my group will be upgrading to APs and may not all do it at the same time, so I might even bring back several days points
> 
> Thanks again!




Please do report back! I'm trying to figure out where to upgrade, so I can make time for it in our plans, so let us know where you went, too


----------



## CarrieR

In my experience, "where" is a crapshoot. (I believe Robo addresses this in the initial post, too.)  I've had fabulous experiences one place one year, then dismal experiences a few days or visits later.  It is much more cast member-dependent than location-dependent.

Still, I plan to upgrade (and purchase TiW) at AK GR - so I will report back!


----------



## AngiTN

Yeah, where 1 person upgrades will have no bearing on another person upgrading there. It is totally CM dependent, not location dependent. You'd have to get the same CM that the person had, to get the same experience.
And even then I'm not sure they do them all the same. Not all of them at least.


----------



## Robo

SaintsManiac said:


> Please do report back! I'm trying to figure out where to upgrade, so I can make time for it in our plans, so let us know where you went, too



Please don't take the upgrade experiences, good or bad, as representative of where YOU should or should not upgrade.
It changes with the CMs that you encounter... and that can change from one day to the next.
Going out of your way to get to a specific location can actually backfire on you, depending on the unknown factors of CM shift assignments.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Robo said:


> Please don't take the upgrade experiences, good or bad, as representative of where YOU should or should not upgrade.
> It changes with the CMs that you encounter... and that can change from one day to the next.
> Going out of your way to get to a specific location can actually backfire on you, depending on the unknown factors of CM shift assignments.




Oh I know, but I like to get details. We are probably going to the location in Liberty Square if we don't have time before park opening.


----------



## AngiTN

SaintsManiac said:


> Oh I know, but I like to get details. We are probably going to the location in Liberty Square if we don't have time before park opening.


At least this is a nice and quiet location. I did DGD's AP renewal there. And you tend to be less rushed than when you first enter. At least we do


----------



## Robo

SaintsManiac said:


> Oh I know, but I like to get details.



Take it from someone who has FILES of details...
You can't tell where to go on Thursday based on info from Monday.
Some stories will bleach your hair.


----------



## tazleiten12

Thanks, does my figures look right? Also are the tickets on the magic band the day you check in or do i need to check in first.  I'm not familiar with packages, i usually buy my tickets separately. 



Robo said:


> You do not need to use tickets before upgrading.
> It does not affect the upgrade price.



Do I have this right? I have a free dining package and 10 day hoppers for 5 adults in the package, which would be valued at $2,742.40. If i wanted to upgrade those to gold annual passes (DVC), they would cost $2,976.70. So i would just need to pay $234.40? Would i need to use the 10 days tickets first or can i upgrade them right away? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

tazleiten12 said:


> Thanks, does my figures look right? Also are the tickets on the magic band the day you check in or do i need to check in first.  I'm not familiar with packages, i usually buy my tickets separately.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have this right? I have a free dining package and 10 day hoppers for 5 adults in the package, which would be valued at $2,742.40. If i wanted to upgrade those to gold annual passes (DVC), they would cost $2,976.70. So i would just need to pay $234.40? Would i need to use the 10 days tickets first or can i upgrade them right away? Thanks!


Please help save my sanity and only discuss one ticket.
(I'm away from my computer and on a smart phone.)
I can easily look up a single price and quickly check the math.
I can't easily deal with the confusing numbers of multiple tickets. (Everybody has a  varying  list of tickets.)
After determining the costs for one ticket, its easy to multiply.


----------



## CarrieR

I will add that the ONLY factor in my upgrade decision is convenience.  And if I don't like the answer I get there, I'll be trying at the MK later that that evening.  (I prefer to get it out of the way as early on in the as possible.)


----------



## tazleiten12

Ok, a 10 day hopper ticket $548.48.  A Gold Annual pass $595.34, $46.86 due at time of upgrade?  Do i need to check in at the resort before they are on my band?
Thanks!



Robo said:


> Please help save my sanity and only discuss one ticket.
> (I'm away from my computer and on a smart phone.)
> I can easily look up a single price and quickly check the math.
> I can't easily deal with the confusing numbers of multiple tickets. (Everybody has a  varying  list of tickets.)
> After determining the costs for one ticket, its easy to multiply.


----------



## Robo

tazleiten12 said:


> 1. Ok, a 10 day hopper ticket $548.48.  A Gold Annual pass $595.34, $46.86 due at time of upgrade?
> 2. Do i need to check in at the resort before they are on my band?
> Thanks!



Thank you.
1.
$595.34
-548.48
= 46.86 per ticket upgrade Correct.

2. Nope.
But, if these are *package* tickets, they will not *automatically* become active until the DATE that you are to check-in.

BTW, if you use ON-LINE check-in and set your arrival time for early in the morning, 
you will never need to go to the resort's check-in desk, 
and all rights and privileges of a resort guest will
kick in automatically at the very beginning of check-in day.


----------



## SBWB48

Any idea if tickets that were part of a bounceback offer that we booked during our trip last September ('16) for a trip this August ('17) would carry the 12/31/18 expiration? Or would they be the old non-expiry (but would expire 14 days after first use) since they were part of a package booked pre-Feb?


----------



## Robo

SBWB48 said:


> Any idea if tickets that were part of a bounceback offer that we booked during our trip last September ('16) for a trip this August ('17) would carry the 12/31/18 expiration? Or would they be the old non-expiry (but would expire 14 days after first use) since they were part of a package booked pre-Feb?



No way to know in advance.
*
If you are upgrading, *have the price figured both ways and when you are quoted the price, if its the higher one,
 there's no harm in "asking nicely" for the lower one.


----------



## SBWB48

Robo said:


> No way to know.
> *
> If you are Upgrading, *have the price figured both ways and when you are quoted the price, if its the higher one,
> there's no harm in "asking nicely" for the lower one.



Thanks, I should have stated the reason for my question   Saw a UT flash sale for 7 day PH, so if tickets from a package booked last year for this year don't have the 2018 expiration, was going to jump in on the deal and 'save' the package tickets for a future trip.


----------



## Robo

SBWB48 said:


> Thanks, I should have stated the reason for my question   Saw a UT flash sale for 7 day PH, so if tickets from a package booked last year for this year don't have the 2018 expiration, was going to jump in on the deal and 'save' the package tickets for a future trip.



If the tickets from UT will suit your current needs with a savings, you can buy them.

If you will be holding onto the package tickets, we don't know what will happen regarding future price increases,
but even if the package tickets expire before use, they will still retain their current monetary value in the purchase
of new tickets in the future.


----------



## MaggiesMomNJ

Can you still buy a dining plan if you are an AP holder as part of a resort package? I know there are ticketless packages but didn't know how the AP works with that.


----------



## Robo

MaggiesMomNJ said:


> Can you still buy a dining plan if you are an AP holder as part of a resort package? I know there are ticketless packages but didn't know how the AP works with that.



Annual Pass guests can get a special package with a dining plan but no tickets. 
The “ticketless” package is available to book only with a travel agent or over the phone with Disney.


----------



## JungleCruiseFan

AP question here
2 years ago we had APs that we bought before our vacation started and they sent us voucher cards that we then exchanged for activated APs in Downtown Disney the day before.
I read the FAQ on here about APs and it seems like you are still supposed to get vouchers
I ordered APs again this year right before the price increase, late February maybe?  They show up on my MDE account but I haven't received  any physical vouchers.  Our vacation starts August 14th.  Should I be calling Disney to tell them I didn't receive vouchers or do they not send them anymore?
Thanks


----------



## Robo

JungleCruiseFan said:


> AP question here
> 2 years ago we had APs that we bought before our vacation started and they sent us voucher cards that we then exchanged for activated APs in Downtown Disney the day before.
> 1. I read the FAQ on here about APs and it seems like you are still supposed to get vouchers
> 2. I ordered APs again this year right before the price increase, late February maybe?
> 3. They show up on my MDE account
> 4. but I haven't received  any physical vouchers.
> 5. Our vacation starts August 14th.
> 6. Should I be calling Disney to tell them I didn't receive vouchers
> 7. or do they not send them anymore?
> Thanks



1. Not necessarily.
2. Understood.
3. That's all that is necessary.
4. Not at all needed.
5. Sounds like FUN!
6. No need.
7. While it is still possible to order an AP certificate,
it is an unnecessary procedure.
If the AP shows in your MDE account, every member of your party 18 years and older 
can just take a legal photo ID to any ticket booth or Guest Relations and activate their AP.
Everyone will THEN get an AP card to use for park entry (if you don't have any MBs) and/or
for use for AP discounts, etc.


----------



## everydaydisney

Hi all!

This thread is full of great information! I've spent a lot of time reading through the posts but didn't see anything that references what we are looking to do:

We are huge Disneyland fans (live in Seattle) and purchased two APs for DLR resort in January when they had the 13-for-12 promotion. We haven't activated these passes yet and plan to do so the first week in November.

In February we found ourselves in Orlando for work and were going to extend our stay to enjoy WDW for the first time and purchased 8-day MYW tickets through th convention program. Due to issues we decided to put it off until October.

I was thinking on my way home last week, would it be possible to:


*activate our Disneyland APs at WDW and upgrade to Disney Premier Passport?*
*apply our 8-day MYW ticket value towards the upgrade?*

I did the math and with our intent to visit WDW at least one or two more times next calendar year, the inclusion of memory maker, and having no blackout dates in Disneyland, it would only cost about $550 total to upgrade.

Has anyone experienced this kind of activation, upgrade, and application of tickets before?

Many thanks in advance!

Your friend in Mickey


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Read through and just double checking I understand:

I purchased a 4 day MYW Ticket with 2 extra days for $370.28 (pre-tax price)

AP is $779.

So I will pay $408.72 plus the 6.5% tax? So $435.29ish?

Because I still need to add Memory Maker and that would be $169 so really I'm only paying an extra $266 and change to upgrade and we are going back in the fall.

Then my AP can be used for discounts?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

zebrastreyepz said:


> Read through and just double checking I understand:
> 
> I purchased a 4 day MYW Ticket with 2 extra days for $370.28 (pre-tax price)
> 
> AP is $779.
> 
> So I will pay $408.72 plus the 6.5% tax? So $435.29ish?



You have a 6-day ticket as far as Disney's computers are concerned. The post-tax pre-arrival price of a 6-day base ticket is $415.35.

The post-tax price for a Platinum pass is $829.64. (Assuming you aren't a Florida resident or DVC member.)

You should pay $414.29 if my calculator can be trusted this early in the morning.


----------



## Robo

everydaydisney said:


> Hi all!
> 
> This thread is full of great information! I've spent a lot of time reading through the posts but didn't see anything that references what we are looking to do:
> 
> We are huge Disneyland fans (live in Seattle) and purchased two APs for DLR resort in January when they had the 13-for-12 promotion. We haven't activated these passes yet and plan to do so the first week in November.
> 
> In February we found ourselves in Orlando for work and were going to extend our stay to enjoy WDW for the first time and purchased 8-day MYW tickets through th convention program. Due to issues we decided to put it off until October.
> 
> I was thinking on my way home last week, would it be possible to:
> 
> 
> *activate our Disneyland APs at WDW and upgrade to Disney Premier Passport?*
> *apply our 8-day MYW ticket value towards the upgrade?*



From what I've seen over the years...

1. Yes.
2. Yes.


----------



## tazleiten12

Thank You! 



Robo said:


> Thank you.
> 1.
> $595.34
> -548.48
> = 46.86 per ticket upgrade Correct.
> 
> 2. Nope.
> But, if these are *package* tickets, they will not *automatically* become active until the DATE that you are to check-in.
> 
> BTW, if you use ON-LINE check-in and set your arrival time for early in the morning,
> you will never need to go to the resort's check-in desk,
> and all rights and privileges of a resort guest will
> kick in automatically at the very beginning of check-in day.


----------



## AngiTN

Robo said:


> Annual Pass guests can get a special package with a dining plan but no tickets.
> The “ticketless” package is available to book only with a travel agent or over the phone with Disney.


Actually, 1 other way to purchase the dining plan with an AP. If you check out online with an AP rate room in your cart MDE will allow you to add the dining plan to your cart. You then purchase a ticketless package and it works just like any other package would.


----------



## Robo

AngiTN said:


> Actually, 1 other way to purchase the dining plan with an AP. If you check out online with an AP rate room in your cart MDE will allow you to add the dining plan to your cart. You then purchase a ticketless package and it works just like any other package would.


Thanks for the additional info.
I don't really understand the difference, but that's OK.
We never buy any dining plan, ever.
I've never been able to make it save us any money, as
we simply do not over-eat at the astounding rate that makes the "plan" pay off.
We only eat one sit-down meal a day (at home or at WDW) and it's generally lunch. We never order dessert or snacks. We are far out of the "sweet spot" that makes a dining plan worth the cost.


----------



## AngiTN

Robo said:


> Thanks for the additional info.
> I don't really understand the difference, but that's OK.
> We never buy any dining plan, ever.
> I've never been able to make it save us any money, as
> we simply do not over-eat at the astounding rate that makes the "plan" pay off.
> We only eat one sit-down meal a day (at home or at WDW) and it's generally lunch. We never order dessert or snacks. We are far out of the "sweet spot" that makes a dining plan worth the cost.


Oh, I don't buy it either but I do see the option to add it to my purchase when I have a room booked with an AP rate in my cart. And when you add it you then covert to a $200 deposit vs. 1 night stay, etc.
We don't eat to fit the plan either. Not enough QS to suit us and no way to eat enough TS meals to use any of the other plans either. Only way to do it is if we had 2 rooms, 1 with Deluxe, 1 without and we all split 1 package. Then maybe.


----------



## disneymom06

AngiTN said:


> Yes, I have done it twice now, in April and last week. Got the 13 month renewal both times
> 
> I'll warn you though, I either hit a really bad run of luck or there is something up but both times I had the CM tell me they are no longer using existing tickets to renew AP but they did it for me this 1 time per AP and we can't ever do it again. So far I'm the only one to have reported this but I was told the same exact thing and had to go through the same exact process both times, a month apart, different locations, different CM. So be ready to "fight" for your renewal



A few years ago, at AK, I had the same thing happen. I was trying to use a 2day PH ticket to renew my AP and I was given the 3rd degree. My experience was the same as yours!


----------



## SandraLee

I've got a membership through my office to TicketsAtWork. They are currently promoting 5 days for the price of 4. Have others used TicketsAtWork? Are they easy?  How do I link to my online Disney Experience Account?  It has been a LONG time since I was there and so much has changed!


----------



## Robo

SandraLee said:


> I've got a membership through my office to TicketsAtWork.
> 1. They are currently promoting 5 days for the price of 4.
> 2. Have others used TicketsAtWork?
> 3. Are they easy?
> 4. How do I link to my online Disney Experience Account?  It has been a LONG time since I was there and so much has changed!


1. That may or may not be a particularly good price.
How much are they charging?
2. Many have bought from TaW.
3. I don't know what you mean by "easy." They are no more difficult than buying elsewhere.
There is some talk that TaW tickets cannot be upgraded. If that's the case, make sure
that you buy the exact tickets that you need.
4. When you get the ticket, you put its number into your MDE account under "Tickets."


----------



## JerseyJanice

SandraLee said:


> I've got a membership through my office to TicketsAtWork. They are currently promoting 5 days for the price of 4. Have others used TicketsAtWork? Are they easy?  How do I link to my online Disney Experience Account?  It has been a LONG time since I was there and so much has changed!



Last night, Undercovertourist was selling buy 4 days park hopping, get 7.  It was a flash sale that may not be still on today, but if it is, it's a better deal.


----------



## PolyRob

SandraLee said:


> I've got a membership through my office to TicketsAtWork. They are currently promoting 5 days for the price of 4. Have others used TicketsAtWork? Are they easy?  How do I link to my online Disney Experience Account?  It has been a LONG time since I was there and so much has changed!


I have found TaW to be misleading. The first price displayed does not include tax. Once you go to your cart like you are about to checkout, the prices are usually pretty close to Disney.


JerseyJanice said:


> Last night, Undercovertourist was selling buy 4 days park hopping, get 7.  It was a flash sale that may not be still on today, but if it is, it's a better deal.


I tried around 10:30 to get these. I was lucky enough to get two. About an hour later, the "flash sale" banner was replaced with a regular "buy 3 days, get 1 free" promo. I think the sale may have ended or the inventory is gone.


----------



## JerseyJanice

PolyRob said:


> I have found TaW to be misleading. The first price displayed does not include tax. Once you go to your cart like you are about to checkout, the prices are usually pretty close to Disney.
> 
> I tried around 10:30 to get these. I was lucky enough to get two. About an hour later, the "flash sale" banner was replaced with a regular "buy 3 days, get 1 free" promo. I think the sale may have ended or the inventory is gone.



Wow! I got my whole extended family to buy them last night. Good thing I let them know right away. My sister-in-law had to do two transactions to buy her two tickets. 

Well, I would tell people who aren't going right away to keep their eyes peeled for another flash sale at UCT and also at Parksavers which is where I bought mine last year.


----------



## SuzanneSLO

everydaydisney said:


> Hi all!
> 
> This thread is full of great information! I've spent a lot of time reading through the posts but didn't see anything that references what we are looking to do:
> 
> We are huge Disneyland fans (live in Seattle) and purchased two APs for DLR resort in January when they had the 13-for-12 promotion. We haven't activated these passes yet and plan to do so the first week in November.
> 
> In February we found ourselves in Orlando for work and were going to extend our stay to enjoy WDW for the first time and purchased 8-day MYW tickets through th convention program. Due to issues we decided to put it off until October.
> 
> I was thinking on my way home last week, would it be possible to:
> 
> 
> *activate our Disneyland APs at WDW and upgrade to Disney Premier Passport?*
> *apply our 8-day MYW ticket value towards the upgrade?*
> 
> I did the math and with our intent to visit WDW at least one or two more times next calendar year, the inclusion of memory maker, and having no blackout dates in Disneyland, it would only cost about $550 total to upgrade.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this kind of activation, upgrade, and application of tickets before?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Your friend in Mickey


My understanding is that you cannot combine 2 tickets toward a single AP, even if one ticket is for DL and one ticket is for WDW and you want a Premier AP good for both parks.  We tried this at DL in 2011 and they were not able to apply the WDW multi-day ticket to the DL AP for a Premier AP. Of course, as with everything Disney, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Christi Rose

I have a free dining package booked in September with the required PH tickets. They are 5-day tickets and we are interested in changing them when we arrive to base tickets with more days but even a 10-day base ticket still costs less than the 5-day PH.  I'm not expecting to get money back... I just won't use hopping because of my three young kids and would rather switch the tickets to more days. Any change they'd allow this ?


----------



## Robo

Christi Rose said:


> I have a free dining package booked in September with the required PH tickets. They are 5-day tickets and we are interested in changing them when we arrive to base tickets with more days but even a 10-day base ticket still costs less than the 5-day PH.  I'm not expecting to get money back... I just won't use hopping because of my three young kids and would rather switch the tickets to more days. Any change they'd allow this ?



This one is easy.
The _minimum_ ticket requirement for Free Dining is a 2-day Hopper. It's cost is $259 adult, plus tax.

A. Right now being so far before your check-in date you should have no trouble changing your tickets in the package.
Just _call right now_ and change everyone's ticket to a 2-day Hopper.
Then, after you check in, upgrade the tickets to 10-day Base ($440 adult, plus tax.)
EDIT: But, if you drop all the way down to 2-day PH tickets, you can only make advanced FP+
for two days, total.
You could drop down to a 4-day PH ticket ($425 +tax) and still be making an UPgrade to a 10-day base. And make FP+ reservations for 4 days.

*B. AFAIK, since the tickets that you WANT cost more than the MINIMUM for the Free Dining... 
I believe you could actually call right now and change all tickets to the 
10-day base tickets, and be done with it. 
(If not, fall back to my "plan A" above.)*


----------



## Christi Rose

Robo said:


> This one is easy.
> The _minimum_ ticket requirement for Free Dining is a 2-day Hopper. It's cost is $259 adult, plus tax.
> 
> A. Right now being so far before your check-in date you should have no trouble changing your tickets in the package.
> Just _call right now_ and change everyone's ticket to a 2-day Hopper.
> Then, after you check in, upgrade the tickets to 10-day Base ($440 adult, plus tax.)
> 
> *B. AFAIK, since the tickets that you WANT cost more than the MINIMUM for the Free Dining...
> I believe you could actually call right now and change all tickets to the
> 10-day base tickets, and be done with it.
> (If not, fall back to my "plan A" above.)*


Initially I was considering dropping the tickets down to a 3-day ticket and then upgrading when we arrive but my husband was concerned they wouldn't allow it (because of free dining) and we would not be able to do FP+ at 60 days for the other days. 

I will ask my TA about option B. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Christi Rose said:


> 1. Initially I was considering dropping the tickets down to a 3-day ticket and then upgrading when we arrive but my husband was concerned they wouldn't allow it (because of free dining) and we would not be able to do FP+ at 60 days for the other days.
> 
> 2. I will ask my TA about option B. Thanks!



1. Absolutely true about the FP situation (which I should have posted earlier.)

2. OK.


----------



## TNickell27

So I'll have 5 Disney park days in September and I'm about to purchase my tickets (most likely from Official Ticket Center). Currently, I have no plans to park hop.... however I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger on buying base tickets. What if I get there and suddenly decide I want to hop! Does anyone ever purchase the park hopper option and not end up hopping? Or do you just buy base tickets and upgrade once there if you DO decide to hop? I'm curious if AK hours will be extended in September (or if evening EMH hours will be added to AK) and I think that has been what's holding me up.


----------



## siskaren

TNickell27 said:


> So I'll have 5 Disney park days in September and I'm about to purchase my tickets (most likely from Official Ticket Center). Currently, I have no plans to park hop.... however I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger on buying base tickets. What if I get there and suddenly decide I want to hop! Does anyone ever purchase the park hopper option and not end up hopping? Or do you just buy base tickets and upgrade once there if you DO decide to hop? I'm curious if AK hours will be extended in September (or if evening EMH hours will be added to AK) and I think that has been what's holding me up.



Buy the base tickets - if you decide when you get there that you want to hop, you can add on the hopper option.


----------



## PopGirl26

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> If you go with the AP certificate, and are staying offsite for your June trip, the AP will only let you make 7 days of FP.  The 10 day will get you all 10 days.  If staying onsite, you can make FP for length of stay, regardless of which option.



We will be onsite.  Thanks for that reminder, though!


----------



## Christi Rose

Robo said:


> 1. Absolutely true about the FP situation (which I should have posted earlier.)
> 
> 2. OK.


Follow-up question: I just realized I think I made a mistake when calculating the ticket prices because I didn't factor in the package ticket price versus the gate price. Am I correct in thinking I should add $20 per ticket for the gate price increase? The online/package price for a 5-day PH (w/ tax) is $473.93. A 9-day base (w/ tax) is $457.95 but would go up to approximately $477.95 at the gate... so I would get charge a few extra dollars in this scenario making it a ticket upgrade?


----------



## Robo

Christi Rose said:


> Follow-up question: I just realized I think I made a mistake when calculating the ticket prices because I didn't factor in the package ticket price versus the gate price. Am I correct in thinking I should add $20 per ticket for the gate price increase? The online/package price for a 5-day PH (w/ tax) is $473.93. A 9-day base (w/ tax) is $457.95 but would go up to approximately $477.95 at the gate... so I would get charge a few extra dollars in this scenario making it a ticket upgrade?


We don't know the actual cost of package tickets.
That's one of the major reasons for "price bridging."

As for gate price vs on-line price, there is a compensation built in during the upgrade process.


----------



## Belle091507

Hello! Can my kids start the trip with their dad and use the tickets he buys and then when i join them i add on days to just the kids tickets since he will be flying home? I would buy my ticket seperate ....
thank you!


----------



## mesaboy2

Belle091507 said:


> Hello! Can my kids start the trip with their dad and use the tickets he buys and then when i join them i add on days to just the kids tickets since he will be flying home? I would buy my ticket seperate ....
> thank you!



Yes.


----------



## Belle091507

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes.


thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

Belle091507 said:


> thanks!



Please allow me to clarify.  Yes, assuming you add days to their tickets within 14 days of when they first used them.  I'm guessing you're safe there.


----------



## Deb

Probably a silly question, but
If you are a attending a conference at WDW and there has been no mention of "conference " tickets, you are out of luck , right?  It's an arraignment the conference would have to make with Disney, not something available to attendees of any conference?


----------



## DemonLlama

way in advance here, but here goes. 

We have a package that includes 5 day park hoppers for each person in our party of 6 for our trip this December. 

2 of our party will have active Annual Passes and do not need the hoppers.

Is there a way to "transfer" (what reads as a non-transferrable ticket in MDE) to hold for a later date of use after the APs expire?


----------



## Robo

DemonLlama said:


> way in advance here, but here goes.
> 
> We have a package that includes 5 day park hoppers for each person in our party of 6 for our trip this December.
> 
> 2 of our party will have active Annual Passes and do not need the hoppers.
> 
> Is there a way to "transfer" (what reads as a non-transferrable ticket in MDE) to hold for a later date of use after the APs expire?


Not a problem.
NEW tickets CAN be transferred to anyone connected to your MDE.

If YOU just want to "hold" them for future use,
just create a "fake name" in your MDE and transfer any and all new tickets to that "fake"  name to keep the tickets safe and ready.


----------



## Robo

Deb said:


> Probably a silly question, but
> If you are a attending a conference at WDW and there has been no mention of "conference " tickets, you are out of luck , right?  It's an arraignment the conference would have to make with Disney, not something available to attendees of any conference?


Ask someone in authority with the conference.


----------



## hodad

How do we upgrade expired tickets? I have a 2-day PH that will expire on December 31, 2018, and I plan on using it once Ye Olde Lande of Star Warz opens. Is there any way to do so without traveling to Orlando? Are expired tickets transferrable? Can I give them to a friend in town who can upgrade them and transfer them back to me? Can I call Disney to upgrade them?


----------



## Robo

hodad said:


> How do we upgrade expired tickets? I have a 2-day PH that will expire on December 31, 2018, and I plan on using it once Ye Olde Lande of Star Warz opens.
> 1. Is there any way to do so *without traveling to Orlando?*
> 2. Are expired tickets transferrable?
> 3. Can I give them to a friend in town who can upgrade them and transfer them back to me?
> 4. Can I call Disney to upgrade them?



1. That situation is too new to know anything, but I doubt that it will be possible.
2. That situation is too new to know anything, but I don't see why not.
3. That situation is too new to know anything, but I don't see why not.
4. That situation is too new to know anything, but I doubt that it will be possible.

I'd likely try to upgrade BEFORE they expire, but I don't know if that it will be possible except in-person.


----------



## hodad

Robo said:


> 1. That situation is too new to know anything, but I doubt that it will be possible.
> 2. That situation is too new to know anything, but I don't see why not.
> 3. That situation is too new to know anything, but I don't see why not.
> 4. That situation is too new to know anything, but I doubt that it will be possible.
> 
> I'd likely try to upgrade BEFORE they expire, but I don't know if that it will be possible except in-person.


Thank you. I don't really want to upgrade them. I want to turn 2-day park-hoppers that expire in December 2018 into 2-day park-hoppers that I can use in 2020. The last time I'll be in the parks is December, 2017. It looks like I should work with a friend in the area in 2019 to apply the cost of the current tickets to new 2-day park-hoppers. It's so annoying that this is my only solution if I want to schedule fast passes in advance.


----------



## Robo

hodad said:


> Thank you. I don't really want to upgrade them. I want to turn 2-day park-hoppers that expire in December 2018 into 2-day park-hoppers that I can use in 2020. The last time I'll be in the parks is December, 2017. It looks like I should work with a friend in the area in 2019 to apply the cost of the current tickets to new 2-day park-hoppers. It's so annoying that this is my only solution if I want to schedule fast passes in advance.



We'll likely learn more about the ins and outs of this before Dec. 2018.
Just stay tuned to ticket info, especially after the next price increase.


----------



## barbliny

Have I really gone 5 months without noticing this??  I just noticed that the expiration day of my and my dh's AP is January 4, 2018.  I may be crazy, but I don't think this was the case before.

I obtained our APs by upgrading our hoppers while at Disney in January.  The first day we used the tickets was January 11.  Shouldn't the expiration date be January 11, 2018 (or maybe the 10th)?

ETA:  I just looked back in my email and the hopper tickets were purchased on January 4, 2017 directly through Disney.

Your upgraded AP expires a year from the first day the original ticket was used, not purchased, right?


----------



## Robo

barbliny said:


> I obtained our APs by upgrading our hoppers while at Disney in January.  The first day we used the tickets was January 11.
> 1. Shouldn't the expiration date be January 11, 2018
> 2. (or maybe the 10th)?
> 
> ETA:  I just looked back in my email and
> 3. the hopper tickets were purchased on January 4, 2017 directly through Disney.
> 4. Your upgraded AP expires a year from the first day the original ticket was used, not purchased, right?



1. Yes.
2. If the first day of use of the original ticket was Jan. 11 (and, if that was also the date that
you activated your new AP,) one year from Jan. 11 is the date the AP should expire ("Anniversary date.")
3. Yup. That looks like the SNAFU, right there.
4. Correct.
But, don't worry. You will be able to get this error corrected on your next WDW visit.
This kind of CM error is so very, very common on APs that's is no big thing to have it fixed.
Disney will have a record of all of the pertinent dates in your files.


----------



## barbliny

Thanks - guess I'll be on the phone tomorrow.  I'm not surprised there was a glitch in the upgrade - we also were never handed physical AP cards (found out about those by reading the boards getting ready to use my discounts for the June trip).  So, that was correction number one for the APs - getting the cards at guest services a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Robo

barbliny said:


> Thanks - guess I'll be on the phone tomorrow.  I'm not surprised there was a glitch in the upgrade - we also were never handed physical AP cards (found out about those by reading the boards getting ready to use my discounts for the June trip).  So, that was correction number one for the APs - getting the cards at guest services a couple of weeks ago.



You can call, but it really isn't necessary.
Unless your next WDW trip is not until Jan., 
just do the correction sometime when you have some downtime during your next WDW visit.

The only time it will become "important" is near Jan. 4-11 of next year.


----------



## MichelleB

I hope this makes sense.  Can I trade in (essentially upgrade) a 7 day park hopper at WDW for an AP voucher and not receive the actual pass then?  I am going to be at WDW in Oct and want to obtain an AP voucher for my husband who won't be with me.  We purchased a 7 day hopper for a trip in Dec and just added a short visit in Nov. so we want to get him an AP instead.  I can't wait to get his AP in Nov or I can't make his FP for the Dec trip.  I'm trying to determine if I can still apply the 7 day hopper in some way or if I should return it.


----------



## Robo

MichelleB said:


> I hope this makes sense.
> 1. Can I trade in (essentially upgrade) a 7 day park hopper at WDW for an AP voucher and not receive the actual pass then?
> I am going to be at WDW in Oct and
> 2. want to obtain an AP voucher for my husband who won't be with me.  We purchased a 7 day hopper for a trip in Dec and just added a short visit in Nov. so we want to get him an AP instead.
> 3. I can't wait to get his AP in Nov or I can't make his FP for the Dec trip.  I'm trying to determine if I can still apply the 7 day hopper in some way or if I should return it.



1. You want to ask to upgrade to an AP "certificate."
2. Adult guests must be present (with legal photo ID) to get an activated AP, 
but you may be able to get an AP "certificate" that can then be transferred to your husband
and not activated until he is at WDW.
3. You could make 7 days worth of FP if you just keep the 7-day ticket unused and un-upgraded until
that next trip.


----------



## MichelleB

Robo said:


> 1. You want to ask to upgrade to an AP "certificate."
> 2. Adult guests must be present (with legal photo ID) to get an activated AP,
> but you may be able to get an AP "certificate" that can then be transferred to your husband
> and not activated until he is at WDW.
> 3. You could make 7 days worth of FP if you just keep the 7-day ticket unused and un-upgraded until
> that next trip.



If I link the 7 day hopper to make his FP for Nov, then I wouldn't have a ticket linked to him for the Dec trip.  Or would I be able to make both FP reservations because there's a 7 day hopper attached to his name?  Meaning as long as 1 ticket is linked, would I be able to make both Nov and Dec. FP with it or will the system realize that there's only 1 ticket linked and only allow me to make FP for one of the trips?


----------



## Robo

MichelleB said:


> If I link the 7 day hopper to make his FP for Nov, then I wouldn't have a ticket linked to him for the Dec trip.  Or would I be able to make both FP reservations because there's a 7 day hopper attached to his name?  Meaning as long as 1 ticket is linked, would I be able to make both Nov and Dec. FP with it or will the system realize that there's only 1 ticket linked and only allow me to make FP for one of the trips?



Make Nov. FP+ by having the 7-day ticket linked to MDE.
If you upgrade to an AP certificate during the Nov. trip,
you can make FP+ for the Dec. trip just by having the AP certificate in your MDE.

But, you said your husband won't be with you in Nov.


----------



## MichelleB

Robo said:


> Make Nov. FP+ by having the 7-day ticket linked to MDE.
> If you upgrade to an AP certificate during the Nov. trip,
> you can make FP+ for the Dec. trip just by having the AP certificate in your MDE.
> 
> But, you said your husband won't be with you in Nov.



My husband won't be with me in October.  Here are 2 scenarios....which is best?

1. Link husband's 7 day hopper and make our Nov FP 60 days out, when I'm at WDW in Oct go to guest services and upgrade his 7 day hopper ticket to an AP certificate and link it in MDE, come home & make Dec FP at the 60 day mark, and then when we're there in Nov, turn in his AP certificate for his actual AP.  Would this mess-up the FP that I made?

2.  Link my son's 7 day hopper to my husband (it's not currently stored in MDE and son won't be going in Nov) so I can make my husband's Nov FP at 60 days out.  Turn my husband's 7 day hopper in at WDW in Oct for AP certificate (husband won't be with me...can I still get AP certificate for him or does he have to be there?).  Go home and link the AP certificate to my husband and reassign my son's 7 day hopper back to him.  At that point, both my son's 7 day hopper and husband's AP certificate would be able to  reserve FP for our Dec. trip at 60 days out.

Or scrap it all and just buy the AP outright?  This seems like it's asking for something to go wrong somewhere.


----------



## Robo

MichelleB said:


> My husband won't be with me in October.  Here are 2 scenarios....which is best?
> 
> 1. Link husband's 7 day hopper and make our Nov FP 60 days out, when I'm at WDW in Oct go to guest services and upgrade his 7 day hopper ticket to an AP certificate and link it in MDE, come home & make Dec FP at the 60 day mark, and then when we're there in Nov, turn in his AP certificate for his actual AP.  Would this mess-up the FP that I made?
> 
> 2.  Link my son's 7 day hopper to my husband (it's not currently stored in MDE and son won't be going in Nov) so I can make my husband's Nov FP at 60 days out.  Turn my husband's 7 day hopper in at WDW in Oct for AP certificate (husband won't be with me...can I still get AP certificate for him or does he have to be there?).  Go home and link the AP certificate to my husband and reassign my son's 7 day hopper back to him.  At that point, both my son's 7 day hopper and husband's AP certificate would be able to  reserve FP for our Dec. trip at 60 days out.
> 
> Or scrap it all and just buy the AP outright?  This seems like it's asking for something to go wrong somewhere.



Why will YOU go to Guest Relations to upgrade your HUSBAND'S ticket to AP certificate?
Why can't HE do that?
If he is using FPs, he must be going to the park(s.)

Otherwise, changing the form of a ticket (upgrading) after arrival at WDW will not erase pre-booked FP+.


----------



## MichelleB

Robo said:


> Why will YOU go to Guest Relations to upgrade your HUSBAND'S ticket to AP certificate?
> Why can't HE do that?
> If he is using FPs, he must be going to the park(s.)
> 
> Otherwise, changing the form of a ticket (upgrading) after arrival at WDW will not erase pre-booked FP+.



Because he won't be at WDW in Oct to do it himself.  He has 1 park ticket that we need to upgrade to an AP for Nov & Dec trips but want the 60 mark for FP. If we upgrade his ticket in Nov, we miss the 60 day FP window for our Dec trip.


----------



## Robo

MichelleB said:


> Because he won't be at WDW in Oct to do it himself.  He has 1 park ticket that we need to upgrade to an AP for Nov & Dec trips but want the 60 mark for FP. If we upgrade his ticket in Nov, we miss the 60 day FP window for our Dec trip.



You can try to upgrade to an AP certificate in Oct. May work great. May not.

You can try to book a set of FP for the Nov. trip -and- the Dec. trip in advance with the AP certificate. May work great. May not.
APs can book only 7 days of FP in advance, EXCEPT in the case of a WDW resort stay.
However, the complication may set in because you will have TWO WDW resort stays.
May work great. May not.


----------



## MichelleB

Robo said:


> You can try to upgrade to an AP certificate in Oct. May work great. May not.
> 
> You can try to book a set of FP for the Nov. trip -and- the Dec. trip in advance with the AP certificate. May work great. May not.
> APs can book only 7 days of FP in advance, EXCEPT in the case of a WDW resort stay.
> However, the complication may set in because you will have TWO WDW resort stays.
> May work great. May not.



That's the information I was looking for.  I think I'll just order the AP from Disney so that we know it'll be ok.  I knew if anyone could help it was you so thank you for all of your help on this.


----------



## ThornXBL

I'll be going on a small trip in August, which at the start of I will be upgrading my own 7 day PH to a Platinum Plus AP.

I have friends and family going in September that have 6 day park hoppers. Some are managed by me and some are managed by my brother. None of them will be with me in August.

Is there a way that I would be able to upgrade all of their 6 Day PHs to PH Plus, during my August visit when I upgrade myself to an AP? Can Guest Relations look them up via my MDE or something?

I'm interested in doing this in August if possible because I will have a lot more free time on that trip and it would make the September trip much smoother if everyone hit the ground with upgraded tickets. Especially since these are pre-Feb 12th tickets and so it remains to be seen how much the upgrades will cost.


----------



## Robo

ThornXBL said:


> I'll be going on a small trip in August, which at the start of I will be upgrading my own 7 day PH to a Platinum Plus AP.
> 
> I have friends and family going in September that have 6 day park hoppers. Some are managed by me and some are managed by my brother. None of them will be with me in August.
> 
> Is there a way that I would be able to upgrade all of their 6 Day PHs to PH Plus, during my August visit when I upgrade myself to an AP? Can Guest Relations look them up via my MDE or something?
> 
> I'm interested in doing this in August if possible because I will have a lot more free time on that trip and it would make the September trip much smoother if everyone hit the ground with upgraded tickets. Especially since these are pre-Feb 12th tickets and so it remains to be seen how much the upgrades will cost.


Give it a try.


----------



## ThornXBL

Robo said:


> Give it a try.



I will post my results here when I do.


----------



## KJay

Hi- not sure if my question should fall under tickets or FPs...
My sister and I are arriving at WDW on August 29 with our two daughters. The girls and I have 5 day hoppers that are attached to our MDE accounts, and my sister has an AP. My sister's AP expires August 24. Our FP window opens this Friday, on June 30. She planned to renew her AP, and the earliest she could do that online was this past weekend, 60 days before expiration date. She was going to be out of the country on vacation all this week, so she gave me her credentials to renew her AP online for her. I did that, and got a confirmation saying (in part) that her new AP would be visible in MDE when the current AP expires. Since her MDE account only currently shows her AP that expires on August 24, I'm worried that I will not be able to book her FPs with the rest of ours this Friday when our window opens, because the system does not not show her as having a valid ticket for the period we'll be booking (starting August 29). Since the system said her renewed AP will not be visible in the system until her current one expires, will the system recognize the renewal and allow the FP booking for dates after the current expiration date? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Robo

KJay said:


> Hi- not sure if my question should fall under tickets or FPs...
> My sister and I are arriving at WDW on August 29 with our two daughters. The girls and I have 5 day hoppers that are attached to our MDE accounts, and my sister has an AP. My sister's AP expires August 24. Our FP window opens this Friday, on June 30. She planned to renew her AP, and the earliest she could do that online was this past weekend, 60 days before expiration date. She was going to be out of the country on vacation all this week, so she gave me her credentials to renew her AP online for her. I did that, and got a confirmation saying (in part) that her new AP would be visible in MDE when the current AP expires. Since her MDE account only currently shows her AP that expires on August 24, I'm worried that I will not be able to book her FPs with the rest of ours this Friday when our window opens, because the system does not not show her as having a valid ticket for the period we'll be booking (starting August 29). Since the system said her renewed AP will not be visible in the system until her current one expires, will the system recognize the renewal and allow the FP booking for dates after the current expiration date? Thanks for your help!


Call about this.

Call WDW Ticketing at

(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 

Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## cindernat

I'm sure this has been asked about a zillion times, but could anyone please tell me how critical it is to have park hopper tickets if we'll be there for 7 nights? We plan to stay onsite not that I'm sure it's relevant. 

We're from Australia and with the exchange rate I need to start looking at ways to make some savings!

Thanks all.


----------



## Robo

cindernat said:


> I'm sure this has been asked about a zillion times, but could anyone please tell me how critical it is to have park hopper tickets if we'll be there for 7 nights? We plan to stay onsite not that I'm sure it's relevant.
> 
> We're from Australia and with the exchange rate I need to start looking at ways to make some savings!
> 
> Thanks all.



Hoppers are always simply a choice.
Many guests go for a WDW trip and never hop.
Others hop nearly every day.
Put together your plans and see if you think you want to hop or not.
I will say that the length of a trip is not a very effective way to determine whether
Hopping will or won't be "needed."
It is a choice in terms of "style" of touring.

Still unsure...
The simplest solution is to simply not buy the Hopper unless and until you decide
(while at WDW) that you want to hop. It costs the same to buy before your trip, or while
you are at WDW.

I also should add that if you intend to visit the *Water Parks and/or any of the other "Water Park and More" options*,
buying the Hopper option is principal of what's needed in order to add the "Hopper Plus"
 upgrade for just $15 additional cost per ticket to the basic Hopper.


----------



## pkrieger2287

Trip booked for January 5th-14th, 2018... Our big question is whether we try to hit a water park and upgrade to the Water Parks and More ticket.  Only one water park will be open during this time and the other question would be what the weather is doing.

Just wondering if anyone has experience with this and has visited in January?  Did you purchase a Water Parks and More ticket?  And more importantly, did you use it?


----------



## Robo

pkrieger2287 said:


> Trip booked for January 5th-14th, 2018... Our big question is whether we try to hit a water park and upgrade to the Water Parks and More ticket.  Only one water park will be open during this time and the other question would be what the weather is doing.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has experience with this and has visited in January?  Did you purchase a Water Parks and More ticket?  And more importantly, did you use it?



With the new ticket structure, if you already have the HOPPER feature on your ticket,
you can upgrade to the "Water Parks & More" (now called "Park Hopper PLUS") for only $15 per ticket.

Also, if you DON'T have the Hopper on your ticket, it can save money just to purchase a single day Water Park ticket instead of adding the option to your regular ticket.

There are MANY days at all times of year (Winter included) that guests visit the Water Park(s.)
All of the pools are heated (Water Parks and resorts) so if the temperature is even in the 50's with little wind, the sun is warm enough that guests can and do swim.

Regardless, just wait until you are at WDW to decide if you want to visit the Water Park or not.


----------



## Staarr11

I always have my tickets mailed to me, but today there was an error when checking out and it defaulted to emailing the tickets to me. We have magic bands. Is there any benefit to mailing the tickets as opposed to emailing them?


----------



## higdonk

Apologize if this is answered in the first few posts but as much as I tried the awesome info still seemed to tell me 1 of two answers. I purchased tickets from Undercover Tourist on Feb. 11, 2017. It was buy 4 days get 3 free. So my 7 day with park hoppers cost me $419 per adult tax incl., and the child ticket was $398 also tax incl. 

I am thinking I may want to upgrade to waterparks when I get there. So according to what I am reading my price will either be:

1) $15 per ticket

Or

2) The difference between the published 2016 7DPH tickets ($439 Adult, $419 Child) and the current 2017 prices ($485 Adult, $465 Child) plus the $15. So the amount I would owe is $61 per adult ticket and $61 per child ticket.

Can someone (maybe Robo  ) tell me which one is it? It makes a big difference since I will have 4 adult tickets and 1 kid ticket to upgrade. 

Thanks a million!!!


----------



## ashmac8

Hello all-- I promised to report back on our upgrade. We took care of it Saturday night at the international gateway. The cast member initially quoted me more than I anticipated for the balance due. She believed my 7 day parksaver hoppers were only worth 411 when I believed them to Be worth 456. I politely mentioned the difference and she conferred with a colleague before giving me the price I anticipated. All done now!


----------



## Robo

ashmac8 said:


> Hello all-- I promised to report back on our upgrade. We took care of it Saturday night at the international gateway. The cast member initially quoted me more than I anticipated for the balance due. She believed my 7 day parksaver hoppers were only worth 411 when I believed them to Be worth 456. I politely mentioned the difference and she conferred with a colleague before giving me the price I anticipated. All done now!



Thank you! (And, congrats on getting the correct price!)


----------



## Robo

Staarr11 said:


> I always have my tickets mailed to me, but today there was an error when checking out and it defaulted to emailing the tickets to me. We have magic bands.
> 
> *Is there any benefit to mailing the tickets as opposed to emailing them?*



Nope.
Have fun!


----------



## Robo

higdonk said:


> Apologize if this is answered in the first few posts but as much as I tried the awesome info still seemed to tell me 1 of two answers. I purchased tickets from Undercover Tourist on Feb. 11, 2017. It was buy 4 days get 3 free. So my 7 day with park hoppers cost me $419 per adult tax incl., and the child ticket was $398 also tax incl.
> 
> I am thinking I may want to upgrade to waterparks when I get there. So according to what I am reading my price will either be:
> 
> 1) $15 per ticket
> 
> Or
> 
> 2) The difference between the published 2016 7DPH tickets ($439 Adult, $419 Child) and the current 2017 prices ($485 Adult, $465 Child) plus the $15. So the amount I would owe is $61 per adult ticket and $61 per child ticket.
> 
> Can someone (maybe Robo  ) tell me which one is it? It makes a big difference since I will have 4 adult tickets and 1 kid ticket to upgrade.
> 
> Thanks a million!!!



It likely should rightfully be #2.
But, it never hurts to "ask nicely" for the $15 price.


----------



## higdonk

Robo said:


> It likely should rightfully be #2.
> But, it never hurts to "ask nicely" for the $15 price.



I kind of figured that it should probably be #2. And I am not trying to game the system, I have never had to do any ticket manipulations at all, and so I wanted to make sure I had the correct answer. I figure I might ask at one of the Guest Services and if they quote me the $15 then it's my lucky day and if they don't then I will have to decided if it is worth it. We are already cramming a lot in the trip. Five full days at WDW, plus 1/2 days on arrival and departure days, and 2 full days at Universal. So I am not positive we will have time to cram it in anyway. I just wanted to know so I was prepared. 

Thanks Robo!


----------



## MichelleB

How can I tell if a ticket is pre-Feb price increase?  I just got the special 7 day hopper pass from UCT and there's a date on the back that says 1/28/2017.  Does that mean it's a non-expiration ticket?


----------



## PolyRob

MichelleB said:


> How can I tell if a ticket is pre-Feb price increase?  I just got the special 7 day hopper pass from UCT and there's a date on the back that says 1/28/2017.  Does that mean it's a non-expiration ticket?


Yes, it was issued before 2/12/17. If you link it to MDE and look in the mobile app, it will shows its expiration at 12/31/30.


----------



## cindernat

Robo said:


> Hoppers are always simply a choice.
> Many guests go for a WDW trip and never hop.
> Others hop nearly every day.
> Put together your plans and see if you think you want to hop or not.
> I will say that the length of a trip is not a very effective way to determine whether
> Hopping will or won't be "needed."
> It is a choice in terms of "style" of touring.
> 
> Still unsure...
> The simplest solution is to simply not buy the Hopper unless and until you decide
> (while at WDW) that you want to hop. It costs the same to buy before your trip, or while
> you are at WDW.
> 
> I also should add that if you intend to visit the *Water Parks and/or any of the other "Water Park and More" options*,
> buying the Hopper option is principal of what's needed in order to add the "Hopper Plus"
> upgrade for just $15 additional cost per ticket to the basic Hopper.



Many thanks for that Robo. Good to know!


----------



## Staarr11

Robo said:


> Nope.
> Have fun![/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you.  You are awesome!!


----------



## Shira Gertz

Hi all, 
I need help from you really smart people who love to run the numbers. We have an upcoming trip in the beginning of September for four days. I had bought tickets (right at price increase so got them before they increased!) through my tickets at work program - the tickets are 5 day hoppers (of which we would only use four days) and were $1186.50 (including tax - 2 adults one kid) and they are the old valid indefinitely kind. 
It now appears we are going to go in March for 6 days (with in-laws). So it seems like I should get us annual passes. If we have annual passes we will likely go for at least 1 week over next summer. And if our previous history is to be believed once we have annual passes we'll hop down for a couple of 3 day weekends and possible a second week during the summer. 
our annual pass price for gold (we are DVC members) is $1786.02 (including tax). 
Should we use the first day of my tickets at work tickets and bridge to annual passes or just buy the passes and save those tickets at work for the future? Will they make us pay up to the current gate price before the bridge difference while buying the annual passes? When I bought the ticket at work passes it asked for a travel date - I put one in but as they are now linked to me MDE does it matter? ie will they not be good in 2019? 
If we just use our annual passes outright should I use two of the 5 day hoppers for my in-laws on our march trip leaving just a kid 5 day hopper hanging around? 
Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Shira Gertz said:


> Hi all,
> I need help from you really smart people who love to run the numbers. We have an upcoming trip in the beginning of September for four days. I had bought tickets (right at price increase so got them before they increased!) through my tickets at work program - the tickets are 5 day hoppers (of which we would only use four days) and were $1186.50 (including tax - 2 adults one kid) and they are the old valid indefinitely kind.
> It now appears we are going to go in March for 6 days (with in-laws). So it seems like I should get us annual passes. If we have annual passes we will likely go for at least 1 week over next summer. And if our previous history is to be believed once we have annual passes we'll hop down for a couple of 3 day weekends and possible a second week during the summer.
> our annual pass price for gold (we are DVC members) is $1786.02 (including tax).
> Should we use the first day of my tickets at work tickets and bridge to annual passes or just buy the passes and save those tickets at work for the future? Will they make us pay up to the current gate price before the bridge difference while buying the annual passes? When I bought the ticket at work passes it asked for a travel date - I put one in but as they are now linked to me MDE does it matter? ie will they not be good in 2019?
> If we just use our annual passes outright should I use two of the 5 day hoppers for my in-laws on our march trip leaving just a kid 5 day hopper hanging around?
> Thanks!


You do  NOT need to use tickets before upgrading.
You CAN,  but it makes no difference in the price.

So, it's up you you to decide if you want to trade in the TAW tickets, or save them for a trip in the future.


----------



## Shira Gertz

Thank you Robo. 
Do you know if the TAW tickets have to be bridged to the current gate price prior to upgrading to AP?
Does this have to be done in person or can it be done over the phone?


----------



## Robo

Shira Gertz said:


> Thank you Robo.
> Do you know if the TAW tickets have to be bridged to the current gate price prior to upgrading to AP?
> Does this have to be done in person or can it be done over the phone?


Price bridging is not a separate operation.
It is done as part of the ticket upgrade procedure.
Upgrades are done in-person.


----------



## Shira Gertz

Ok. So I would have to upgrade in person. 
I am going to have to bridge from the TAW price to the annual pass price or from the current 5 day hopper price to the annual pass price?


----------



## Robo

Shira Gertz said:


> Ok. So I would have to upgrade in person.
> I am going to have to bridge from the TAW price to the annual pass price or from the current 5 day hopper price to the annual pass price?


I don't know if TAW can be price-bridged.
The price can also depend on when TAW bought their supply of tickets from WDW.


----------



## Shira Gertz

Thanks for all your help Robo


----------



## fractalpotato

Thanks for the sticky Robo! I remember (on a previous account I've since completely lost access to) the original Cheshire Figment thread, glad it's still here in some form!

I read your posts on upgrading and did some independent research and I _think_ I am all set, but I'd love a check of my math/logic.

So I am going to WDW in September of this year, I'm considering a trip in March or June (or both knowing me) next year. I have a 6 day park hopper for this September, purchased recently (definitely post price hike) from UCT, linked and ready to go in MDE. I am now considering an Annual Pass because of my potential future trips.

So I paid *$456.95* with tax for that ticket. (This doesn't really factor in to the math I think, it's just trivia.)
Current gate _value_ for that ticket is *$465.00*, without tax.
The Disney Platinum Pass is *$779.00*.

So my understanding is the upgrade price is current price of desired ticket minus gate value of ticket (at time of purchase, which mine is up to date), so:
*$779.00 - $465.00 = $314.00* plus applicable 6.5% tax, bringing me to *$334.41*.

So far so good? $334 isn't bad if I do two trips and it's just about OK if I do one trip, except...

I'm a photo fiend and get Memory Maker every time, which is *$169.00*, that I won't have to pay if I have the AP, correct? All photos included?

Making the upgrade price effectively:
*$314.00 - $169.00 = $145.00*, plus tax, bringing me to *$154.43*.

This makes it absolutely worth it to do as long as I do at least one trip in the following year, which I will almost certainly do (definitely if I get the pass!) and since I'd almost certainly get MM+ on any other trips, I'd actually be canceling out that upgrade fee?

I think the math is right, but I'm really excited and can't be trusted to make sound financial decisions in the face of unlimited Epcot, so someone please check my thinking and let me know?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Robo

fractalpotato said:


> 1. I have a 6 day park hopper for this September, purchased recently (definitely post price hike) from UCT, linked and ready to go in MDE. I am now considering an Annual Pass because of my potential future trips.
> 
> 2. So I paid *$456.95* with tax for that ticket. (This doesn't really factor in to the math I think, it's just trivia.)
> Current gate _value_ for that ticket is *$465.00*, without tax.
> The Disney Platinum Pass is *$779.00*.
> 
> 3. So my understanding is the upgrade price is current price of desired ticket minus gate value of ticket (at time of purchase, which mine is up to date), so:
> *$779.00 - $465.00 = $314.00* plus applicable 6.5% tax, bringing me to *$334.41*.
> 
> 4. So far so good? $334 isn't bad if I do two trips and it's just about OK if I do one trip, except...
> 
> 5. I'm a photo fiend and get Memory Maker every time, which is *$169.00*, that I won't have to pay if I have the AP, correct?
> 6. All photos included?
> 
> Making the upgrade price effectively:
> *$314.00 - $169.00 = $145.00*, plus tax, bringing me to *$154.43*.
> 
> 7. This makes it absolutely worth it to do as long as I do at least one trip in the following year, which I will almost certainly do (definitely if I get the pass!) and since I'd almost certainly get MM+ on any other trips, I'd actually be canceling out that upgrade fee?



1. Purchasing from UT after the the price hike date is not a guarantee of getting a ticket from them that was
MINTED (bought from Disney) after the Feb. 12 increase.
UT had a stock of old (pre-hike) tickets from which they were selling, even very recently.

2. Looks like that may likely be a "new" ticket.
3. Yup.
4. Yup.
5. Correct.
6. All photos and ride videos.
7. Having an AP nearly SCREAMS, "*USE ME!!*"
We live thousands of miles from WDW and when we had APs we made THREE trips per year!


----------



## fractalpotato

Robo said:


> 1. Purchasing from UT after the the price hike date is not a guarantee of getting a ticket from them that was
> MINTED (bought from Disney) after the Feb. 12 increase.
> UT had a stock of old (pre-hike) tickets from which they were selling, even very recently.
> 
> 2. Looks like that may likely be a "new" ticket.
> 3. Yup.
> 4. Yup.
> 5. Correct.
> 6. All photos and ride videos.
> 7. Having an AP nearly SCREAMS, "*USE ME!!*"
> We live thousands of miles from WDW and when we had APs we made THREE trips per year!



1. I am now home and have the ticket in hand, it is dated 5/23/2017.
2. See above? Definitely post price hike.
3-7. Thanks for the confirmations, especially of that last point!

I'm pretty sold, and by September I'll know for sure about at least one of the trips next year if not both, so as long as one of those is happening, I'm doing it. 

Matt


----------



## AngiTN

fractalpotato said:


> 1. I am now home and have the ticket in hand, it is dated 5/23/2017.
> 2. See above? Definitely post price hike.
> 3-7. Thanks for the confirmations, especially of that last point!
> 
> I'm pretty sold, and by September I'll know for sure about at least one of the trips next year if not both, so as long as one of those is happening, I'm doing it.
> 
> Matt


Still, the only way to know for certain what the value of the ticket will be is to put it in MDE. When you do it will show you the expiration date. Once you see that, you will know without a doubt which one you have. Until then, I wouldn't even assume based on the date on it. I mean, odds are good but you can know for certain by loading it on MDE


----------



## fractalpotato

AngiTN said:


> Still, the only way to know for certain what the value of the ticket will be is to put it in MDE. When you do it will show you the expiration date. Once you see that, you will know without a doubt which one you have. Until then, I wouldn't even assume based on the date on it. I mean, odds are good but you can know for certain by loading it on MDE



Thanks for the heads up, the ticket is in MDE and shows expiration as 1/14/19, so I think that I'm good to go right?

Matt


----------



## MichelleB

fractalpotato said:


> Thanks for the heads up, the ticket is in MDE and shows expiration as 1/14/19, so I think that I'm good to go right?
> 
> Matt


I thought the expiration tickets were Dec 2018.  How could OP's say 1/14/19?


----------



## AngiTN

fractalpotato said:


> Thanks for the heads up, the ticket is in MDE and shows expiration as 1/14/19, so I think that I'm good to go right?
> 
> Matt


Curious. That's a new one. I was thinking they were all good till 12/2018 and then the next batch till 12/2019. Anyway, my mistake. So yeah, I'd say your ticket is from the newer batch, issued after Feb 2016


----------



## fractalpotato

MichelleB said:


> I thought the expiration tickets were Dec 2018.  How could OP's say 1/14/19?





AngiTN said:


> Curious. That's a new one. I was thinking they were all good till 12/2018 and then the next batch till 12/2019. Anyway, my mistake. So yeah, I'd say your ticket is from the newer batch, issued after Feb 2016



Lucky me I guess? Here's a screenshot of my MDE attached to this post.

Matt


----------



## MichelleB

fractalpotato said:


> Lucky me I guess? Here's a screenshot of my MDE attached to this post.
> View attachment 247573
> Matt



I don't doubt you....just trying to figure out how....So bizarre!


----------



## PolyRob

fractalpotato said:


> Thanks for the heads up, the ticket is in MDE and shows expiration as 1/14/19, so I think that I'm good to go right?
> 
> Matt





MichelleB said:


> I thought the expiration tickets were Dec 2018.  How could OP's say 1/14/19?





AngiTN said:


> Curious. That's a new one. I was thinking they were all good till 12/2018 and then the next batch till 12/2019. Anyway, my mistake. So yeah, I'd say your ticket is from the newer batch, issued after Feb 2016





fractalpotato said:


> Lucky me I guess? Here's a screenshot of my MDE attached to this post.
> View attachment 247573
> Matt



The expiration date makes sense. Its last valid FIRST day of use would be 12/31/18. The remaining days can be used for 14 days (1/14/19).

Its like the dining plan. The 2017 dining plan credits will still be used through 1/14/18 if your trip started on 12/31/17.


----------



## Robo

PolyRob said:


> The expiration date makes sense. Its last valid FIRST day of use would be 12/31/18. The remaining days can be used for 14 days (1/14/19).



Not _quite_.
If a guest started using a ticket issued with a "Use by date" of (or "valid until") 12/31/17,
and the guest began using it on Sun 12/31/18,
that ticket's last day of use would be (expires on) 1/*13*/19.

Day 1- Sun -12/31/17
Day 2- Mon -1/01/18
Day 3- Tue -1/02/18
Day 4- Wed -1/03/18
Day 5- Thu -1/04/18
Day 6- Fri -1/05/18
Day 7- Sat -1/06/18
Day 8- Sun -1/07/18
Day 9- Mon -1/08/18
Day 10- Tue -1/09/18
Day 11- Wed -1/10/18
Day 12- Thu -1/12/18
Day 13- Fri -1/12/18
Day 14- Sat -1/13/18 (expires at end of this day.)

I suspect that there's something else going on with the ticket
we are discussing.
(And, one of those things simply _might_ be a glitch in MDE.)


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

PolyRob said:


> The expiration date makes sense. Its last valid FIRST day of use would be 12/31/18. The remaining days can be used for 14 days (1/14/19).
> 
> Its like the dining plan. The 2017 dining plan credits will still be used through 1/14/18 if your trip started on 12/31/17.


I agree this was the intent.

But, from what Robo said above, I think they just counted wrong.

Or, maybe they are giving a 1 day grace period.  Say for people who arrive on 12/31, but can't get into the parks because they are closed to capacity, or get there late for travel issues, they can start on 1/1 and still get their full 14 days.


----------



## Robo

When I said, "I suspect that there's something else going on with the ticket
we are discussing," one of those things is that at SOME point, the 12/31/18 expiration of
"new" tickets must be moved to a later date.
But, I don't see them extending the end date by one week at a time.
(They COULD, but that would be kind of cumbersome to enact.)


----------



## PolyRob

Ahh. I didn't account for that extra day. I have a ticket with this expiration and it just seemed normal in my mind. Great point. I guess I will stay tuned to see what the day is for!


----------



## Goofygirl17

I have a question about military tickets.  We are taking a couple friends of my daughters' with us. One of the girls has a dad in the military and mom is former military.  I need to get tickets for them and read about the military discount tickets.  The website says that they are for use of the military and their family/friends.  

So...
If the mom or dad purchases the ticket on base can the child use it with her military id at the parks without having mom or dad there?

Could the mom or dad purchases 2 tickets- one for their daughter and one for her friend?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Deb

I t


Deb said:


> Probably a silly question, but
> If you are a attending a conference at WDW and there has been no mention of "conference " tickets, you are out of luck , right?  It's an arraignment the conference would have to make with Disney, not something available to attendees of any conference?


I thought I would report back.
Robo suggested asking someone in authority at the conference.  They told me no arrangements had been made.  Before I gave up entirely, I checked my friend Google and found this 
https://disneytickets.disney.go.com/store/101/welcome.html
I still wasn't sure it was open to anyone attending any conference, so I called.  It seems like they have a list and as long as the conference you are attending is on their list, you are good to go.  Made my day!  I was not happy I was going to be so close but not step into a park.


----------



## Robo

Goofygirl17 said:


> I have a question about military tickets.  We are taking a couple friends of my daughters' with us. One of the girls has a dad in the military and mom is former military.  I need to get tickets for them and read about the military discount tickets.  The website says that they are for use of the military and their family/friends.
> 
> So...
> 
> 1. Could the mom or dad purchases 2 tickets- one for their daughter and one for her friend?
> 
> 2. If the mom or dad purchases the ticket on base can the child use it with her military id at the parks without having mom or dad there?



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/military-ticket-rates/



> 1. Disney Military Promotional Tickets may be purchased at participating U.S. military sales outlets outlets only by Eligible Service Members (defined below) or their spouses (but not both), for *use by themselves and other family members and friends*, as provided herein. These Tickets may not be otherwise transferred, distributed or resold.





> 2. Subject to certain exceptions, Disney 4-Day/5-Day Military Promotional Tickets for admission to the Walt Disney World Resort *are not valid until activated by the Eligible Services Members (or their spouses) at Walt Disney World theme park ticket windows.*


----------



## Goofygirl17

Robo said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/military-ticket-rates/


 

I saw that and was wondering if anyone knew what the exceptions would be

Thanks


----------



## Robo

Goofygirl17 said:


> I saw that and was wondering if anyone knew what the exceptions would be



My post was to point out the listed requirements in response to your specific questions.


----------



## Goofygirl17

Robo said:


> My post was to point out the listed requirements in response to your specific questions.


Thank you


----------



## AngiTN

Goofygirl17 said:


> I saw that and was wondering if anyone knew what the exceptions would be
> 
> Thanks


Doesn't The Dis have a Military area? I think it does. Maybe ask there? You'd think a dependent child ID would work like a spouse ID but who knows. 
I think there is even a website dedicated to Military info in regards to Disney


----------



## kkbrig

My sister has just decided to join as at WDW in August for a week. She has been asking me what to do at each step and I have tried to advice as best as I could with my hours of learning from trolling these boards. She does not think her kids will want to go the the parks every day that week but will need break days. I told her that she could buy a 2,3,4, etc ticket and upgrade to more, but she could not buy a 7 and downgrade to 4. Same with PH- you can add it but not take it away. (Hopefully this was all accurate). Well then she bought a 4 park magic ticket, which is a bit different from the traditional 4 day MYW ticket. If she does want to upgrade to 5, 6, or 7 days, is that possible with these 4 park magic tickets? I would think so, but a search through this thread and on the website has not given me a conclusive answer. 

TIA


----------



## SuzanneSLO

Robo said:


> 1. Maybe they should try again to return the tickets (as it was just a purchasing error to buy so many.)
> 2. She's right.
> 
> It might be possible that they know/can find some friends (or friends of friends)
> who have a legitimate connection to the military to whom they could  sell the extra tickets.


Thanks for the response.  He is trying to get the military base to refund the money but does not appear to be having any luck.

If he still has the 3 extra Military Salute exchange vouchers when we arrive in Florida in November, can they be used as a credit to renew the APs for a military family?  The other military family with whom we are traveling will be within the 60 day renewal window on their APs at that time.


----------



## Robo

kkbrig said:


> My sister has just decided to join as at WDW in August for a week. She has been asking me what to do at each step and I have tried to advice as best as I could with my hours of learning from trolling these boards. She does not think her kids will want to go the the parks every day that week but will need break days.
> 1. I told her that she could buy a 2,3,4, etc ticket and upgrade to more, but she could not buy a 7 and downgrade to 4.
> 2. Same with PH- you can add it but not take it away. (Hopefully this was all accurate).
> 3. Well then she bought a 4 park magic ticket, which is a bit different from the traditional 4 day MYW ticket.
> 4. If she does want to upgrade to 5, 6, or 7 days, is that possible with these 4 park magic tickets? I would think so, but a search through this thread and on the website has not given me a conclusive answer.
> 
> TIA


1. Correct.
2. Yup.
3. That, it is.
4. Yes.


----------



## Robo

SuzanneSLO said:


> Thanks for the response.  He is trying to get the military base to refund the money but does not appear to be having any luck.
> 
> 1. If he still has the 3 extra Military Salute exchange vouchers when we arrive in Florida in November, can they be used as a credit to renew the APs for a military family?
> 2. The other military family with whom we are traveling will be within the 60 day renewal window on their APs at that time.



1. Traditionally, upgrades to AP can take place.
As per usual, one ticket can be used to upgrade to one AP.
(If there are three tickets, they could be used to upgrade to three APs.)
2. Sounds like a good opportunity to me.
I think that the various locations which sell the military tickets can set their own price for the sale.
If that's so, it might be that the amount originally paid
may not be the exact amount offered in the upgrade transaction.
(No "price-bridging" is allowed.)


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Goofygirl17 said:


> I have a question about military tickets.  We are taking a couple friends of my daughters' with us. One of the girls has a dad in the military and mom is former military.  I need to get tickets for them and read about the military discount tickets.  The website says that they are for use of the military and their family/friends.
> 
> So...
> If the mom or dad purchases the ticket on base can the child use it with her military id at the parks without having mom or dad there?
> 
> Could the mom or dad purchases 2 tickets- one for their daughter and one for her friend?
> 
> Thanks so much!!


Military ticket office also sells regular Disney tickets at a discount, plus no sales tax (which is the biggest savings).  These can be used by anyone, without restrictions.  The mom and dad can actually get them for all of you.

Also, Shades of Green sells the Salute tickets by mail order.  These come already activate.  This may be an option.


----------



## Goofygirl17

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Military ticket office also sells regular Disney tickets at a discount, plus no sales tax (which is the biggest savings).  These can be used by anyone, without restrictions.  The mom and dad can actually get them for all of you.
> 
> Also, Shades of Green sells the Salute tickets by mail order.  These come already activate.  This may be an option.




Thank you.  I just emailed Shades of Green to ask about the exceptions to the rule about the active member or spouse needing to be there to activate the tickets.


----------



## SL6827

If I do a package from a certain travel agent, say 3/3/18 - 3/6/18, with a 3-day ticket and a bonus ticket to a water park, could I use that bonus feature on 3/2/18, while we are doing a one night reservation at AoA that night?


----------



## hayesdvc

I have received in the 7 day ticket that UT was offering about ten days ago as a flash sale.

I thought the batch of tickets they were selling were the older batch and hence would not be as valuable as the new ticket if using to bridge to an AP.

The date on the back of the ticket is 2/21/17.

Does this not mean that I get the newer bridge value for this ticket and it expires 12/31/18?


----------



## Robo

hayesdvc said:


> I have received in the 7 day ticket that UT was offering about ten days as a flash sale.
> 
> I thought the batch of tickets they were selling were the older batch and hence would not be as valuable as the new ticket if using to bridge to an AP.
> 
> The date on the back of the ticket is 2/21/17.
> 
> Does this not mean that I get the newer bridge value for this ticket and it expires 12/31/18?



Sounds like it.
Good luck!


----------



## Robo

SL6827 said:


> If I do a package from a certain travel agent, say 3/3/18 - 3/6/18, with a 3-day ticket and a bonus ticket to a water park, could I use that bonus feature on 3/2/18, while we are doing a one night reservation at AoA that night?



Yes.
If the tickets were purchased as* part of the resort stay* ("package tickets,")
you just need to go to any Guest Relations (outside a Water Park, included) and
show a photo ID and ask that your package tickets be activated.
You can do this up to 10 days before your check-in date.


----------



## SL6827

Robo said:


> Yes.
> If the tickets were purchased as* part of the resort stay* ("package tickets,")
> you just need to go to any Guest Relations or ticket booth (outside a Water Park, included) and
> show a photo ID and ask that your package tickets be activated.
> You can do this up to 10 days before your check-in date.


Wow, that's a nice time frame there.  May just do a water park on our no-park day.


----------



## megveg

I love this thread, it's so helpful!

I have a MNSSHP ticket question:
I am upgrading my 10 day PH to an AP on September 26th. I'm also planning to go to MNSSHP that night.

Am I allowed to upgrade to AP and then purchase AP discounted tickets for myself and my travel buddy after the upgrade?or should I just bite the extra $ and get the tickets ahead of time, non discounted? 

Thank you in advance for your awesome knowledge and help!


----------



## Robo

megveg said:


> 1. Am I allowed to upgrade to AP and then purchase AP discounted tickets for myself and my travel buddy after the upgrade?
> 2. or should I just bite the extra $ and get the tickets ahead of time, non discounted?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your awesome knowledge and help!


1. Yes.
2. The only possible (possible) reason to buy in advance is the chance that your party might (might) sell out.


----------



## megveg

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. The only possible (possible) reason to buy in advance is the chance that your party might (might) sell out.



Is the chance of a late Septmeber ticket to be sold out? If I buy in advance,  if be using discounted Disney gift cards I'm pretty sure so maybe that negates the AP discount? (I wish there were $10 Disney gift cards at stores lol)


----------



## Robo

megveg said:


> Is the chance of a late Septmeber ticket to be sold out? If I buy in advance,  if be using discounted Disney gift cards I'm pretty sure so maybe that negates the AP discount? (I wish there were $10 Disney gift cards at stores lol)


No crystal ball here, I'm afraid.
I see no reason that you could  not buy the AP discount ticket using gift cards, too.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Robo said:


> Yes.
> If the tickets were purchased as* part of the resort stay* ("package tickets,")
> you just need to go to any Guest Relations or ticket booth (outside a Water Park, included) and
> show a photo ID and ask that your package tickets be activated.



Guest Relations is the only place at the parks that has access to the hotel system to do early ticket check-in. I wish they gave it to us in the ticket booths but they don't.


----------



## DemonLlama

Robo said:


> Not a problem.
> NEW tickets CAN be transferred to anyone connected to your MDE.
> 
> If YOU just want to "hold" them for future use,
> just create a "fake name" in your MDE and transfer any and all new tickets to that "fake"  name to keep the tickets safe and ready.



I would like to hold them, but I don't seem to be able to transfer them. They say "non-transferable" and have this note when I click on the little "i" button beside it (emphasis mine):

Paperless Tickets that are expired, in-use *or that were purchased as part of a package* cannot be assigned to anyone else. Only the owner of a ticket may assign it to another Guest.

And this is on the one I own (logged in as hubby), so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. 



I set up another "guest" on the account, but can't see where I could transfer the ticket over.


----------



## Robo

DemonLlama said:


> I would like to hold them, but I don't seem to be able to transfer them. They say "non-transferable" and have this note when I click on the little "i" button beside it (emphasis mine):
> 
> Paperless Tickets that are expired, in-use *or that were purchased as part of a package* cannot be assigned to anyone else. Only the owner of a ticket may assign it to another Guest.
> 
> And this is on the one I own (logged in as hubby), so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> View attachment 248534
> 
> I set up another "guest" on the account, but can't see where I could transfer the ticket over.



It's possible that since these are package tickets, they cannot be transferred until your check-in date
(at which time they become activated and "yours.")
You may be able to transfer the ticket(s) to another guest after you have checked in.


----------



## DVCBELLE

Question: my inlaws live in Florida and buy my kids their tickets when we go.  We usually arrive on Saturday - buy regular tickets and then on Monday upgrade to weekday APs. 

This year my inlaws will not be there the entire trip and we are arriving on Thursday - our First day in the park will be Friday - So we are trying to work out logistics. 

1. If they are with us for the start of our trip and buy the kids the 4 day Florida resident ticket and they leave on Sunday - on Monday can I go upgrade my kids Florida residents tickets without my inlaws to weekday APs or would they need to be present for the upgrade?

2. If scenario one doesn't work - I would have to buy them regular tickets to be upgraded on Monday and have my inlaws come then - if I do this - 4 day tickets are more expensive than the weekday AP is - how would that be handled?  Would they allow me to use the credit value to upgrade my ticket to an AP for myself? 

3.  Or They would stay through Sunday so I could possibly upgrade the tickets to the AP on Sunday - could we do that at the end of the day when we are done in the parks for the day?  Or does the upgrade have to take place on Monday for the weekday select?


----------



## Robo

DVCBELLE said:


> Question: my inlaws live in Florida and buy my kids their tickets when we go.  We usually arrive on Saturday - buy regular tickets and then on Monday upgrade to weekday APs.
> 
> This year my inlaws will not be there the entire trip and we are arriving on Thursday - our First day in the park will be Friday - So we are trying to work out logistics.
> 
> 1. If they are with us for the start of our trip and buy the kids the 4 day Florida resident ticket and they leave on Sunday - on Monday can I go upgrade my kids Florida residents tickets without my inlaws to weekday APs or would they need to be present for the upgrade?
> 
> 2a. If scenario one doesn't work - I would have to buy them regular tickets to be upgraded on Monday and have my inlaws come then - if I do this - 4 day tickets are more expensive than the weekday AP is - how would that be handled?
> 2b.Would they allow me to use the credit value to upgrade my ticket to an AP for myself?
> 
> Or They would stay through Sunday so I could possibly upgrade the tickets to the AP on Sunday -
> 3a. could we do that at the end of the day when we are done in the parks for the day?
> 3b. Or does the upgrade have to take place on Monday for the weekday select?



1. Likely, the FL residents must be present.
2a. One of three things:
A. They would not allow the upgrade at all.
B. They would upgrade and give you no "money back."
C. They would upgrade and give you the difference on a WDW gift card.
2b. That would not be a normal procedure.
(If they give you a gift card, you could use that toward your ticket.)
3a. Yes.
3b. Nope.


----------



## ALK$Disney

Hello,

I am not sure if this is odd, but I purchased our tickets last weekfrom an authorized Disney re-seller (B#@%&Walk) and chose the e-ticket option. I received my confirmation number and linked the tickets to MDE. Today, I received the ticket cards officially from Disney. I did not request or purchase them from the official Disney World website. Is this normal? I went into magic bands configuration and the numbers on the tickets are the same as the pending magic bands. Just wondering why they sent these to me.

Thanks


----------



## Robo

ALK$Disney said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am not sure if this is odd, but I purchased our tickets last weekfrom an authorized Disney re-seller (B#@%&Walk) and chose the e-ticket option.
> 1. I received my confirmation number and linked the tickets to MDE.
> Today, I received the ticket cards officially from Disney. I did not request or purchase them from the official Disney World website.
> 2. Is this normal? I went into magic bands configuration and the numbers on the tickets are the same as the pending magic bands.
> 3. Just wondering why they sent these to me.


1. OK.
2. Nope. (Not with eTickets from other resellers.)
3. Me, too.

I'm going to GUESS that "Disney" didn't send you the tickets,
but that Boardwalk did.
(Resellers' tickets look just like regular WDW tickets. Because Disney prints them.)


----------



## ALK$Disney

Robo said:


> 1. OK.
> 2. Nope. (Not with eTickets from other resellers.)
> 3. Me, too.
> 
> I'm going to GUESS that "Disney" didn't send you the tickets,
> but that Boardwalk did.
> (Resellers' tickets look just like regular WDW tickets. Because Disney prints them.)



This is the strange part - The tickets came directly from Disney Destinations, LLC. If Boardwalk sent them, I thought at least the envelope would say Boardwalk or something.


----------



## Robo

ALK$Disney said:


> This is the strange part - The tickets came directly from Disney Destinations, LLC. If Boardwalk sent them, I thought at least the envelope would say Boardwalk or something.



Yup.
We'll just have to see if anyone else posts this kind of thing.


----------



## ALK$Disney

Robo said:


> Yup.
> We'll just have to see if anyone else posts this kind of thing.



The thing I am bit worried about, or actually more puzzled then worried, is that there is a billing summary in the envelope, and the prices are much higher than what I paid. I might have to just call Disney and see what is going on.


----------



## Robo

ALK$Disney said:


> I might have to just call Disney and see what is going on.



A good plan.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

DVCBELLE said:


> Question: my inlaws live in Florida and buy my kids their tickets when we go.  We usually arrive on Saturday - buy regular tickets and then on Monday upgrade to weekday APs.
> 
> This year my inlaws will not be there the entire trip and we are arriving on Thursday - our First day in the park will be Friday - So we are trying to work out logistics.
> 
> 1. If they are with us for the start of our trip and buy the kids the 4 day Florida resident ticket and they leave on Sunday - on Monday can I go upgrade my kids Florida residents tickets without my inlaws to weekday APs or would they need to be present for the upgrade?
> 
> 2. If scenario one doesn't work - I would have to buy them regular tickets to be upgraded on Monday and have my inlaws come then - if I do this - 4 day tickets are more expensive than the weekday AP is - how would that be handled?  Would they allow me to use the credit value to upgrade my ticket to an AP for myself?
> 
> 3.  Or They would stay through Sunday so I could possibly upgrade the tickets to the AP on Sunday - could we do that at the end of the day when we are done in the parks for the day?  Or does the upgrade have to take place on Monday for the weekday select?



1) Nope. The FL residents would need to be there for the upgrade.
2) Nope. Anything with less dollar value is a downgrade, which we can't do at the ticket booths (our computer says "Downgrade Not Allowed" if we try). You might be able to convince Guest Relations to do it, but there would be a Magic file involved (documentation of an exception) and I really doubt they'd give you any money back in any form since recent policy changes. Since there's no guarantee they'd do it, I would avoid trying it this way if you can.
3) Yep. You can upgrade to the weekday pass at the end of the day on a Sunday. I actively recommend this tactic to guests regularly.


----------



## gibsi53

First- hi all!  Thanks for all the help on here!!!  

Another question: very recently upgraded to AP but notice a free dining offer during time frame we plan to come back. Is there a way to not activate the 2 day ticket required for free dining package until after AP expires? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Robo

gibsi53 said:


> First- hi all!  Thanks for all the help on here!!!
> 
> Another question: very recently upgraded to AP but notice a free dining offer during time frame we plan to come back. Is there a way to not activate the 2 day ticket required for free dining package until after AP expires?



Sure.
A ticket does not "activate" until you use it at a park gate.
Stop by a Guest Relations before you go to a park for the first time this trip and have
your AP set to the HIGHEST PRIORITY in your MDE account.

The AP will be used and the 2-day ticket will just sit in your MDE account, new and unused.

Alternately, create a "fake guest" (made-up name) in your MDE account like
"Harvey Rabbit" and transfer any new ticket under "Harvey's" name.
The tickets will sit there in that "account" until you transfer them back to your 
real account at such time as you need those tickets for use or upgrade.


----------



## Rickat96

Ok, Im a bit confused-

I have a 5 day PH under FD for December 2017 for 2 people and pre-purchased the MM (purchased directly from the Disney site) . I do plan on getting the AP while im on this trip-

My interpretation of what i'm reading says I can purchase the AP and have the current 5 day PH and MM deducted from the AP cost (times 2 people) and pay the difference?

Is this correct?


----------



## Robo

Rickat96 said:


> Ok, Im a bit confused-
> 
> I have a 5 day PH under FD for December 2017 for 2 people and pre-purchased the MM (purchased directly from the Disney site) . I do plan on getting the AP while im on this trip-
> 
> My interpretation of what i'm reading says
> 1. I can purchase the AP and have the current 5 day PH and MM deducted from the AP cost
> 2. (times 2 people) and pay the difference?



1. Yes.
2. That's true if you are buying *TWO* APs.

It is unclear what you want to do.

Tickets can be upgraded on a one-to-one basis.


----------



## Rickat96

Robo said:


> 1. Well, sorta.
> 2. Nope. (Unless you are buying TWO APs.)



yes it will be 2 AP's

What does sorta mean? lol sorry.


----------



## Robo

Rickat96 said:


> yes it will be 2 AP's
> 
> What does sorta mean? lol sorry.



It was unclear that you wanted 2 APs.

Yes, you can upgrade EACH ticket to an AP.
You will be given back the cost of a 5-day PH in each transaction.
You will also be refunded the cost of MM.


----------



## Rickat96

Robo said:


> It was unclear that you wanted 2 APs.
> 
> Yes, you can upgrade EACH ticket to an AP.
> You will be given back the cost of a 5-day PH in each transaction.
> You will also be refunded the cost of MM.



You rock
Thank-you very much for taking the time to answer my confusion.


----------



## GusGus77

Just want to verify I understand. We bought four 8-day MYW park hopper/water park and more tickets from UCT that are non-expiring. We linked them to our Disney account. There is a possibility we will have to postpone our trip for a year. In that year, DD turns 10. So we will have to upgrade her ticket from a child to an adult ticket. We will have to do that before entering the park I am assuming. (I am not interested in lying and saying she is nine still in order to keep her in child pricing.) So will we have to pay the price difference between what we paid UCT and the current equivalent adult gate price ticket or the difference between the gate price of the child and adult ticket?

Thank you!


----------



## Robo

GusGus77 said:


> Just want to verify I understand. We bought four 8-day MYW park hopper/water park and more tickets from UCT that are non-expiring.
> 1. We linked them to our Disney account. There is a possibility we will have to postpone our trip for a year.
> In that year, DD turns 10. So we will have to upgrade her ticket from a child to an adult ticket.
> 3. We will have to do that before entering the park I am assuming.
> 4. So will we have to pay the price difference between what we paid UCT and the current equivalent adult gate price ticket or the difference between the gate price of the child and adult ticket?



1. Got it.
2. She will be 10 yrs. BEFORE your proposed trip?
3. Well, technically (by the rules,) yes.
But, you COULD wait to do that until later in the day, when you are taking a break.
No biggie to enter "as a child" and THEN do the upgrade.
4. The cost to upgrade can depend on WHEN your UT tickets were "minted" (created by Disney and shipped to UT.)
You say your tickets are "non-expiring." 
Do they show an expiration date of Dec. 31, 2018 (or a date a few years later) in your MDE account?


----------



## hayesdvc

Looks like the best savings ($76) currently in the marketplace if you plan on bridging the adult ticket (AP or extra days) is a 7 day ticket from ParkSavers.  Has anyone seen anything better recently?


----------



## c.mouse

HELP!! I have Annual Pass / Memory Maker questions.


We arrive on July 8 in the afternoon. A trip to Guest Relations at Disney Springs is an option
We have 10 day park hoppers and our first day in the park is the Saturday, July 9.
We want Memory Maker
We *MAY* do a quick Fall trip.

We have ADR's for: Ohana, Sci-Fi, Crystal Palace, Mama Melrose, BOG and Tusker House

Is it advisable to convert at least one of our tickets to an Annual Pass?

If I do convert on the 9th, does my Memory Maker begin that day too?

I think I should get at least one AP on the 9th at Disney Springs Guest Relations. Am I thinking this through OK? What did I miss?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

c.mouse said:


> HELP!! I have Annual Pass / Memory Maker questions.
> 
> 
> We arrive on July 8 in the afternoon. A trip to Guest Relations at Disney Springs is an option
> We have 10 day park hoppers and our first day in the park is the Saturday, July 9.
> We want Memory Maker
> We *MAY* do a quick Fall trip.
> 
> We have ADR's for: Ohana, Sci-Fi, Crystal Palace, Mama Melrose, BOG and Tusker House
> 
> 1. Is it advisable to convert at least one of our tickets to an Annual Pass?
> 
> 2. If I do convert on the 9th, does my Memory Maker begin that day too?
> 
> 3. I think I should get at least one AP on the 9th at Disney Springs Guest Relations.
> Am I thinking this through OK? What did I miss?



1. If you see an advantage, you can do so.
If you think you will be making another trip(s) within a year, you
can upgrade all tickets to AP.
2. All of your photos for the trip, regardless of which day you upgrade, will be available.
3. See my reply #1 above.

Have fun!


----------



## hayesdvc

c.mouse said:


> HELP!! I have Annual Pass / Memory Maker questions.
> 
> 
> We arrive on July 8 in the afternoon. A trip to Guest Relations at Disney Springs is an option
> We have 10 day park hoppers and our first day in the park is the Saturday, July 9.
> We want Memory Maker
> We *MAY* do a quick Fall trip.
> 
> We have ADR's for: Ohana, Sci-Fi, Crystal Palace, Mama Melrose, BOG and Tusker House
> 
> Is it advisable to convert at least one of our tickets to an Annual Pass?
> 
> If I do convert on the 9th, does my Memory Maker begin that day too?
> 
> I think I should get at least one AP on the 9th at Disney Springs Guest Relations. Am I thinking this through OK? What did I miss?
> 
> Thanks!




Currently the price of a ten day park hopper ticket bought from Disney is $515 plus tax.   The advance purchase of Memory Maker is $169 plus tax.  If you purchased them together today, the total cost including tax would be $717.48.  If you purchased the Platinum annual pass today (assuming you are not a Florida resident or DVC member), the total cost including tax would be 829.64. which includes MM.  The difference between the 10 day park hopper adding on MM and the annual pass is around $90.   If you use the various AP discounts, the cost difference becomes even smaller.

Assuming you DO NOT go on a fall trip, as you can see the difference is about a wash using "Disney Finance".

Good Luck


----------



## Rickat96

Is my math correct here?


2 AP=
2 x Ages 10+ ($779.00/pass)
$1,558.00
Tax
$101.28
Subtotal
$1,659.28USD

*I Have now:
*
*5-Day Ticket with Park Hopper Option*

2 x Ages 10+ (
$445.00 USD
/ticket)

$890.00 USD

Tax
$57.86 USD

Subtotal

$947.86 USD
MM= $169
Total-$1116.86

If I upgrade what I have now to AP- $1116.86 minus the AP cost for 2- $1659.28=I would owe $542.42 Correct?

I plan on doing this before the start of FD package ( I have a room only 2 days prior to package)

Have another trip in April- use AP for tickets
Another in October- use AP for tickets
Another in December at renewal of AP.


----------



## kmchisholm

Wondering if I could get some thoughts as I'm trying to decide the best options for an upcoming trip. 

I have a 10 day non-expire park hopper I bought several years ago from UT which has 2 days left.  I'll probably to go the parks for 3 or 4 days in the fall and was thinking my best option was to get some discounted Disney GC from Target and buy 1 or 2 day tickets from the hotel since UT doesn't have a discount on those. That way I can still make fast passes reservations ahead of time and just activate/deactivate the ticket I wanted to use each day on my MagicBand. 

However, would anyone know if I can price bridge and have 2 days added to my current ticket (knowing they would expire) or is it worth it for just 2 days?  TIA as price bridging can be a little confusing for me.


----------



## siskaren

You can only add days within 14 days of when the ticket it first used, and besides, 10 is the maximum number of days you can get on a ticket other than an AP.


----------



## FelisLachesis

I bought a couple of base tickets from a discount site a few months back.  Now I want to change them to hoppers, and I know they have to be done in person.

My question is: my daughter is going to Disney in a couple of weeks, before I am.  Is there any way she could go to guest relations in my stead, and upgrade my tickets?

All she has is a one day MK ticket, she's there for a convention, and they have a free day.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

FelisLachesis said:


> I bought a couple of base tickets from a discount site a few months back.  Now I want to change them to hoppers, and I know they have to be done in person.
> 
> My question is: my daughter is going to Disney in a couple of weeks, before I am.  Is there any way she could go to guest relations in my stead, and upgrade my tickets?



It shouldn't be a problem. A few CMs are picky about upgrading tickets without everyone present but most of us don't care unless it's a situation where we need IDs.


----------



## Robo

kmchisholm said:


> I have a 10 day non-expire park hopper I bought several years ago from UT which has 2 days left...
> 1. would anyone know if I can price bridge and have 2 days added to my current ticket...
> 
> 2. TIA as price bridging can be a little confusing for me.



1. Cannot be done at all. Sorry.
2. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Robo

Rickat96 said:


> Is my math correct here?
> ...



I didn't check your actual math calculations, but your raw numbers and methods are correct.
(For some reason, your TAX is *one cent* too high in both cases.) 

Have fun!


----------



## emmabelle

I have 3 base tickets that I bought from UT before the prices went up.  I want to add a day to each because I messed up when I bought them and thought I only had six park days and we actually have seven days.  

Do you still go through the turnstile first when upgrading or that wouldn't make a difference now with price bridging?  Our first day is at AK and we're staying at CSR.  I wanted to get in the smallest line possible to upgrade the tickets.


----------



## Robo

emmabelle said:


> I have 3 base tickets that I bought from UT before the prices went up.  I want to add a day to each because I messed up when I bought them and thought I only had six park days and we actually have seven days.
> 
> 1. Do you still go through the turnstile first when upgrading or that wouldn't make a difference now with price bridging?  Our first day is at AK and we're staying at CSR.
> 2. I wanted to get in the smallest line possible to upgrade the tickets.


1. You can, but it's not necessary.
2. Upgrade later in the day when you want to take a break.


----------



## kmchisholm

Robo said:


> 1. Cannot be done at all. Sorry.
> 2. Welcome to the club.


Thank you - I didn't think so but always nice to have a place to get an answer. 

Just to confirm - if I buy a one day park ticket and link to my account, I can call IT or go to guest relations to prioritize, correct?


----------



## Robo

kmchisholm said:


> Thank you - I didn't think so but always nice to have a place to get an answer.
> 
> Just to confirm - if I buy a one day park ticket and link to my account, I can call IT or go to guest relations to prioritize, correct?


Why would you do that? $$$$

(But, to your question, go to guest relations to prioritize.)


----------



## Eastern

Robo said:


> $829.64 Platinum AP (Current)
> -467.54  Adult 7-day PH (Pre-Feb. 12, 2017)
> =*362.10* Price to upgrade (including tax)


Got our tickets upgraded with no problems at MK GS thank you Robo.....


----------



## FelisLachesis

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> It shouldn't be a problem. A few CMs are picky about upgrading tickets without everyone present but most of us don't care unless it's a situation where we need IDs.



Cool, thanks!

my daughter, my girlfriend and I all have separate MDE accounts, but we're all linked to each other.

Would that cause a problem?  Can the CMs upgrade tickets like that, or should I transfer the tickets to my daughter, and then threaten her with a Nerf bat until she upgrades them and transfers them back?


----------



## Robo

FelisLachesis said:


> Cool, thanks!
> 
> my daughter, my girlfriend and I all have separate MDE accounts, but we're all linked to each other.
> 
> Would that cause a problem?  Can the CMs upgrade tickets like that, or should I transfer the tickets to my daughter, and then threaten her with a Nerf bat until she upgrades them and transfers them back?



It would be an easier situation for all the tickets to be linked to one MDE.


----------



## Robo

Eastern said:


> Got our tickets upgraded with no problems at MK GS thank you Robo.....



So glad to hear it!


----------



## princesslynn

I was just trying to look up YES ticket information on the Disney Youth Programs official page, but now when I select "Individual Enrollment: Disney Youth Education Series" I get this message:

Notice

Enrollment in the Disney Youth Education Series - Individual Enrollment and Disney Student Seminars - is no longer available. 

Have they ended the individual enrollment for YES programs and I missed the announcement?


----------



## Robo

princesslynn said:


> Have they ended the individual enrollment for YES programs and I missed the announcement?



I just clicked *HERE*.

I got the following:

 

I also get listings of programs for "groups of 10 or more."
Here's a line from that site:

Available to elementary, middle, junior and senior high school students of all ages from around the world traveling in groups of 10 or more.


----------



## Robo

I'd call *877-WD-YOUTH* and ask about tickets.


----------



## princesslynn

Robo said:


> I just clicked *HERE*.
> 
> I get listings of programs for "groups of 10 or more."
> Here's a line from that site:
> 
> Available to elementary, middle, junior and senior high school students of all ages from around the world traveling in groups of 10 or more.



Yes, I can still see the group ticket information, but not the ticket info for individuals.

If you go to this page and select WDW and then Individual Enrollment (YES Program) you get that message when the new page opens.


----------



## Robo

princesslynn said:


> Yes, I can still see the group ticket information, but not the ticket info for individuals.



Please re-read my posts #2010 and #2011 above.


----------



## GusGus77

Robo said:


> 1. Got it.
> 2. She will be 10 yrs. BEFORE your proposed trip?
> 3. Well, technically (by the rules,) yes.
> But, you COULD wait to do that until later in the day, when you are taking a break.
> No biggie to enter "as a child" and THEN do the upgrade.
> 4. The cost to upgrade can depend on WHEN your UT tickets were "minted" (created by Disney and shipped to UT.)
> You say your tickets are "non-expiring."
> Do they show an expiration date of Dec. 31, 2018 (or a date a few years later) in your MDE account?



Yes, she would turn 10 before the trip if we have to postpone a year....our tickets show an expiration of 12/31/30.  So even though she will be 10, the ticket linked to her is for a Disney child. 

 I was kind of hoping there was a loophole if the ticket was linked to her when she was under 10 in MDE even if it was used after she turned 10.


----------



## Robo

GusGus77 said:


> 1. Yes, she would turn 10 before the trip if we have to postpone a year....
> 2. our tickets show an expiration of 12/31/30.  So even though she will be 10, the ticket linked to her is for a Disney child.
> 3. I was kind of hoping there was a loophole if the ticket was linked to her when she was under 10 in MDE even if it was used after she turned 10.


1. Got it.
2. You're right. Those are tickets minted prior to last price increase of Feb. 12, 2017.
3. Sorry.


----------



## kboo

There's a new DVC AP offer that just came out for the Platinum Plus pass at $559 pp (same price as Gold AP, but with no blockout dates and with water park access). https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/ticket-tour/passes/
Ticket must be bought by Jan 3 2018, and first use must be by Dec. 31, 2018.

Here's my question - what's the best use/strategy here:
We have trips planned for Aug 2017, Feb 2018 and Nov 2018, and almost certainly another trip in summer 2019. Original strategy was to buy discounted PH ticket from UT and upgrade to Gold AP for Aug+Feb trips, and then buy new AP for Nov+ 2019 trip(s). However, this new deal would be great for Aug-Feb (water parks) and also for Nov 2018-2019.

1) If I buy and use Platinum Plus pass for August and Feb trips, can I buy new platinum plus passes before Jan 3 to use for Nov-2019?
2) Will they price bridge if I want to upgrade the 7day PH to the PP AP (if not, I may look for family/friends who are going and reassign the tickets)
3) is there any better plan to use the tickets/AP discount that I'm not thinking of?

Thanks, as always!

ETA: the 7-day PHs must be activated by 12/31/18 as well.


----------



## Robo

kboo said:


> There's a new DVC AP offer that just came out for the Platinum Plus pass at $559 pp (same price as Gold AP, but with no blockout dates and with water park access). https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/ticket-tour/passes/
> Ticket must be bought by Jan 3 2018, and first use must be by Dec. 31, 2018.
> 
> Here's my question - what's the best use/strategy here:
> We have trips planned for Aug 2017, Feb 2018 and Nov 2018, and almost certainly another trip in summer 2019. Original strategy was to buy discounted PH ticket from UT and upgrade to Gold AP for Aug+Feb trips, and then buy new AP for Nov+ 2019 trip(s). However, this new deal would be great for Aug-Feb (water parks) and also for Nov 2018-2019.
> 
> 1) If I buy and use Platinum Plus pass for August and Feb trips, can I buy new platinum plus passes before Jan 3 to use for Nov-2019?
> 2) Will they price bridge if I want to upgrade the 7day PH to the PP AP (if not, I may look for family/friends who are going and reassign the tickets)
> 3) is there any better plan to use the tickets/AP discount that I'm not thinking of?
> 
> Thanks, as always!
> 
> ETA: the 7-day PHs must be activated by 12/31/18 as well.



1) APs can be RENEWED (at about a 10-15% discount) up 60 days BEFORE the original AP anniversary date or up to 30 days AFTER the original AP anniversary date.
NEW APs can be purchased at any time.
2) Yes.
3) There may often be "other ways" to do anything. Just make sure that what you do fits your long-term needs.


----------



## mmcxiiad

Sorry if this has been answered before I had a hard time finding the correct info and have called WDW ticketing and got conflicting info.

We are going to be at WDW on November 1st 2017. I want to buy tickets and then upgrade them to annual passes. I am not trying to do anything mischievous, just trying to figure out how to get the longest amount of time out of the passes.

1. Assuming we use the tickets the first time on 11/1/17 and leave on day on the ticket. the 14th would be the last day we can upgrade?

2. Can we call in from home to do the upgrade? _(I spoke to one person at WDW ticketing and she assured me we could do this. I re-asked about it several times on the phone with her and got the same answer... that yes, we could upgrade the partially used tickets from home over the phone)
_
3. Speaking specifically about the tickets upgraded to passes - when would they begin and expire? Would the passes start on the first day the tickets were used, or would they begin on the day the upgrade occurred? When would the passes expire?

Again, I am sorry if some of these have been asked and re-asked. Despite trying to find the answers myself, sometimes it can be hard to sift through 100+ page forum thread.
Thanks!


----------



## princesslynn

Robo said:


> Please re-read my posts #2010 and #2011 above.



Sorry! I think I was posting while you were. I took your advice and called and the Cast Member said the Individual YES program has been suspended through the end of the year. The reason he gave was because of "all the construction." He didn't go into any more details than that (it was a quick conversation).

He wasn't sure about next year but said to check back on the website later this year to see if they add it back in.

Group YES programs will continue.

Thank you for all of your work on helping people in this thread (and others) out, Robo!


----------



## Robo

mmcxiiad said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before I had a hard time finding the correct info and have called WDW ticketing and got conflicting info.
> 
> We are going to be at WDW on November 1st 2017. I want to buy tickets and then upgrade them to annual passes. I am not trying to do anything mischievous, just trying to figure out how to get the longest amount of time out of the passes.
> 
> 1. Assuming we use the tickets the first time on 11/1/17 and leave on day on the ticket. the 14th would be the last day we can upgrade?
> 
> 2. Can we call in from home to do the upgrade? _(I spoke to one person at WDW ticketing and she assured me we could do this. I re-asked about it several times on the phone with her and got the same answer... that yes, we could upgrade the partially used tickets from home over the phone)
> _
> 3. Speaking specifically about the tickets upgraded to passes - when would they begin and expire? Would the passes start on the first day the tickets were used, or would they begin on the day the upgrade occurred? When would the passes expire?
> 
> 4. Again, I am sorry if some of these have been asked and re-asked. Despite trying to find the answers myself, sometimes it can be hard to sift through 100+ page forum thread.
> Thanks!



There is nothing "mischievous" about trying to find the lowest cost way to buy any ticket or AP.
Disney, in fact, has created the system of authorized ticket resellers/discounters, and
the rules for upgrading those tickets.

1. Yes. But, there is no reason to wait to do the upgrade. (See #3 below.)

2. No. It is not allowed. (There is no accounting  for "special circumstances," of course.)
Not usually a good idea to take the word of a WDW CM on the phone.

3. The upgraded AP would begin on (be back-dated to) the first day you used the original ticket.
THAT is what makes it an UPGRADE of an existing ticket,
and why the number of days already used on that original ticket is not deducted from the value of the original ticket.
APs are good for 366 days. If an AP begins on, say, Aug. 10, 2017, it would be good
for use all the way through the end of the day on Aug. 10, 2018.

4. There is really no need to sift through the entire thread.
Much of the info is itemized and explained in the first eight informational posts.
But, I don't mind answering specific questions.
If I did, my post count might be closer to 250.


----------



## mmcxiiad

@Robo - Thanks for the info. I was pretty sure that the one person on the phone was wrong, but one can wish.


----------



## BuffaloJim

In addition to the new DVC AP offer, there's one for a 7 day ticket. Interestingly, it includes this statement that seems to imply that the ticket has a six month expiration after its first use. This would be a huge change in WDW tickets since you could presumably use the ticket over multiple trips in a six month period. 

Important Information
Ticket must be first used by December 31, 2018. Tickets are valid for admission beginning July 6, 2017 and must be used within 6 months of first use or by June 30, 2018, whichever occurs first.


----------



## Robo

BuffaloJim said:


> In addition to the new DVC AP offer, there's one for a 7 day ticket. Interestingly, it includes this statement that seems to imply that the ticket has a six month expiration after its first use. This would be a huge change in WDW tickets since you could presumably use the ticket over multiple trips in a six month period.
> 
> Important Information
> Ticket must be first used by December 31, 2018. Tickets are valid for admission beginning July 6, 2017 and *must be used within 6 months of first use* or by June 30, 2018, whichever occurs first.



That's not fully without precedent as this has been the case for many tickets purchased by Florida residents for many years.


----------



## BuffaloJim

Robo said:


> That's not fully without precedent as this has been the case for tickets purchased by Florida residents for many years.



Thanks. So now it appears they've extended that to DVC members as well.


----------



## Robo

BuffaloJim said:


> Thanks. So now it appears they've extended that to DVC members as well.



Looks like it.


----------



## DVCBELLE

THANk you! Beginning to feel like the savings isn't worth the changes they would need to make to their schedule plans - with new dVc deal - I might just get those Aps


----------



## DisneyFlash

Hello,

I am sorry if I missed responses that cover my questions, but I did not seem to find something that covers what we need to know.

We have 7 day hopper tix from UCT.  Plan to upgrade and bridge to add Water Park.  These are old stock tix (the buy 4 + 3 deal back in Feb).  We plan to go Customer Service and add our WP option the day before our first park day...we believe we will only get price bridging for the "old" stock price.

We have a friend who now wants to come who is a FLA RESIDENT.  Considering black out dates there are not any "good" deals for this person right now.  Our original thought was the only option was for them to buy a 4 and then a 3 day FLA Resident tickets.  BUT....AND HERE IS MY REAL QUESTION...

Can they buy a 4 day ticket (most likely a 4 day PH + WP) and then upgrade to the 7 day when we get there?  Looking at buying through OrlandoFunTicket...their price $282 before tax...$302 with tax.    Right now with blackout dates it looks like FLA residents aren't getting any discounts - can this be true?  So, would our friend price bridge to $468.60, which is the regular price for a 4 day PH + WP ticket?  Then add $64 ($63.90) to upgrade to the 7 day PH+WP, which is $532.50?

Thanks for any help and advice!


----------



## Robo

DisneyFlash said:


> FLA RESIDENT.
> 1. Can they buy a 4 day ticket (most likely a 4 day PH + WP) and then upgrade to the 7 day when we get there?
> Looking at buying through OrlandoFunTicket...their price $282 before tax...$302 with tax.
> 2. Right now with blackout dates it looks like FLA residents aren't getting any discounts - can this be true?
> So, would our friend price bridge to $468.60, which is the regular price for a 4 day PH + WP ticket?  Then add $64 ($63.90) to upgrade to the 7 day PH+WP, which is $532.50?
> 
> Thanks for any help and advice!



1. Yes.
2. You mentioned these two-
The 4-day (one park per day) Florida Resident tickets available priced at about  $220, plus tax.
The 3-day (one park per day) Florida Resident tickets available priced at about  $200, plus tax.
But, I'm not sure about upgrading from these tickets.
If anything, the guest would only get the price they paid for the ticket in the upgrade.

Multiple upgrades per ticket are allowed.


----------



## Phatscott25

I have questions about upgrading to AP.  I know this has to be done in person.  My situation is this:  I have 4, 7 day UT parkhoppers that I plan on upgrading to Gold (well, now Platinum Plus due to the recent deal) AP's for my kids.  I'm going with DW in early Dec, but won't be back with the kids until late January.

So my questions are:

1. Can I upgrade their tickets for them even though they are not there? I'm pretty sure the answer to that question is yes but then that leads to another question:

2.  How is this handled logistically?  Do I need to bring each of their MB's?  Or they scan mine and see all the tickets linked to various people in my profile?

3.  By performing this upgrade does that automatically activate the pass as of the upgrade date?  Or is this there a way for these to still be listed on my account as "vouchers" so to speak until I come back with the kids in January?  That way they can get activated late Jan as opposed to early Dec.

TIA!


----------



## disneymath

We have a trip coming up in August (party of 8).
I am considering getting ONE DVC AP for myself if it makes any financial sense ... we only have the one trip planned, so it's the current benefits that will be the deciding factor.
That's where some input would be appreciated.

I was thinking Gold, but with new offer, the Platinum Plus would be the same cost and include water parks, right?

I will most-likely pre-purchase Memory Maker if I don't get the AP.
We have at least three (possibly four) park days planned.
We have at least one (likely two) water park days planned.
There are a few quick-service locations we will likely use that offer 20% AP discounts (and no DVC or TIW discounts).

If I don't get an AP, I will be using park-hopper and water park entitlements off of partially used non-expiring tickets.

By my thinking, I should at least "break even"  going the AP route, and possibly save some money.  Am I way off base here?

Oh, one other question.  If I go the AP route, how can I ensure that entitlements are not being taken from my non-expiring tickets?

All 8 of us are on one MDE account if that makes any difference.


----------



## Robo

Phatscott25 said:


> I have questions about upgrading to AP.  I know this has to be done in person.  My situation is this:  I have 4, 7 day UT parkhoppers that I plan on upgrading to Gold (well, now Platinum Plus due to the recent deal) AP's for my kids.  I'm going with DW in early Dec, but won't be back with the kids until late January.
> 
> So my questions are:
> 
> 1. Can I upgrade their tickets for them even though they are not there? I'm pretty sure the answer to that question is yes but then that leads to another question:
> 
> 2a.  How is this handled logistically?  Do I need to bring each of their MB's?
> 2b. Or they scan mine and see all the tickets linked to various people in my profile?
> 
> 3.  By performing this upgrade does that automatically activate the pass as of the upgrade date?
> 4. Or is this there a way for these to still be listed on my account as "vouchers" so to speak until I come back with the kids in January?
> 5. That way they can get activated late Jan as opposed to early Dec.
> 
> TIA!



1a. How old are the kids? 
1b. How many APs do you want?
2a. As long as they are both listed in *your* MDE account, MBs are not necessary.
2b. Or, just look up your account with your name.
In either case, you will need a legal PHOTO ID.
3. No.
4. Yes. Be SURE to ASK for "AP Certificates" and not activated APs.
5. Correct.


----------



## Robo

disneymath said:


> We have a trip coming up in August (party of 8).
> I am considering getting ONE DVC AP for myself if it makes any financial sense ... we only have the one trip planned, so it's the current benefits that will be the deciding factor.
> That's where some input would be appreciated.
> 
> I was thinking Gold, but with new offer, the Platinum Plus would be the same cost and include water parks, right?
> 
> I will most-likely pre-purchase Memory Maker if I don't get the AP.
> We have at least three (possibly four) park days planned.
> We have at least one (likely two) water park days planned.
> There are a few quick-service locations we will likely use that offer 20% AP discounts (and no DVC or TIW discounts).
> 
> If I don't get an AP, I will be using park-hopper and water park entitlements off of partially used non-expiring tickets.
> 
> 1. By my thinking, I should at least "break even"  going the AP route, and possibly save some money.  Am I way off base here?
> 2. If I go the AP route, how can I ensure that entitlements are not being taken from my non-expiring tickets?



1. Its just math. Do the figuring vs. what you want on your list and look at the price difference.
2. Go to any Guest Relations before going into a park and have the CM set the ticket(s) that you 
DON'T want to use to the LOWEST PRIORITY. Those tickets won't be used until the higher priority
ticket(s) is/are used up.


----------



## Phatscott25

Robo said:


> 1a. How old are the kids?
> 1b. How many APs do you want?
> 2a. As long as they are both listed in *your* MDE account, MBs are not necessary.
> 2b. Or, just look up your account with your name.
> In either case, you will need a legal PHOTO ID.
> 3. No.
> 4. Yes. Be SURE to ASK for "AP Certificates" and not activated APs.
> 5. Correct.



Awesome thanks for the info.  To further clarify and answer your questions:  DW and I already have Gold passes.  For her and I, I plan to upgrade for $10.65 each to Platinum Plus while we're there early Dec as well and then renew online Dec 26th (earliest possible date as they expire Feb 24 - just in time) for the Gold renewal rate as others have mentioned in other threads they were told this is the case.  I will still ask when I'm there though to make sure this is indeed true.

There are 4 children total who will be getting the upgrades.  Their ages at travel time are 9, 10, 13, 13.  The UT park hoppers I have are from the new stock and are all adult tickets (bought adult for DD9 planning to upgrade, best bridge value).  All of the tickets are currently linked to my children in my MDE profile.


----------



## Cosmic

Assuming I have multiple Park Hopper Plus "options" left, can I do multiple rounds of mini-golf in one day? I saw some language on a third-party ticket seller's site that made me unsure; it could just be funky wording. I don't want any nasty surprises on the trip! I know it would be one option spent per round.


----------



## Robo

Cosmic said:


> Assuming I have multiple Park Hopper Plus "options" left,
> 1. can I do multiple rounds of mini-golf in one day? I saw some language on a third-party ticket seller's site that made me unsure; it could just be funky wording. I don't want any nasty surprises on the trip!
> 2. I know it would be one option spent per round.



1. Yes. 
2. Yup.


----------



## disneymath

Robo said:


> 1. Its just math. Do the figuring vs. what you want on your list and look at the price difference.
> 2. Go to any Guest Relations before going into a park and have the CM set the ticket(s) that you
> DON'T want to use to the LOWEST PRIORITY. Those tickets won't be used until the higher priority
> ticket(s) is/are used up.



Thanks @Robo ... looks like the AP is about $30 more than the current cost of a 3-day myw with ph+ (purchased through UT using an additional discount I qualify for) plus the $169 pre-purchase MM (which I believe is before tax).  Since one lunch for 8 of us at a waterpark would likely be over $100 before the 20% discount, it seems like I will at least break even with the AP (and have the non-expiry entitlements to use down the road).

Can Guest  Relations at Disney Springs prioritize tickets?


----------



## Robo

disneymath said:


> Can Guest  Relations at Disney Springs prioritize tickets?



Yes.


----------



## Limes96

Considering getting my 16 year old son an annual pass for our next trip in January. If my husband and I do not have an annual pass, can we still utilize my son's free parking and meal discount benefits if we are together? But he wouldn't be driving into the parking lot. My husband would. My son will have an Amex in his name so he could charge meals to that card. He also has his drivers license so has photo ID. I'm pretty sure we'd be fine using his photo pass benefits since we're all connected on MDE also. Any advice for this type of situation? I would assume we couldn't use it for a room discount since there's probably an age requirement for booking rooms.


----------



## Robo

Limes96 said:


> Considering getting my 16 year old son an annual pass for our next trip in January. If my husband and I do not have an annual pass,
> 1. can we still utilize my son's free parking and meal discount benefits if we are together?
> 2. But he wouldn't be driving into the parking lot. My husband would.
> 3. My son will have an Amex in his name so he could charge meals to that card.
> 4. He also has his drivers license so has photo ID.
> 5. I'm pretty sure we'd be fine using his photo pass benefits since we're all connected on MDE also. Any advice for this type of situation?
> 6. I would assume we couldn't use it for a room discount since there's probably an age requirement for booking rooms.



1. Yes.
2. That's OK.
3. That's fine.
4. Always a good thing to have a photo ID with an AP.
5. Correct.
6. There should be no problem with an AP room, as guests do not even need to
own an AP in order to book an AP discounted room.
As long as there is a guest in the room that will have an AP during that trip,
all is fine with the AP room.


----------



## anomamatt

What is the "best" way to look at (or for) expiration dates? 

My current method is to start the process to transfer a ticket and the expiration shows up when it asks you to commit the change (and I cancel).  I feel like there has to be a better way?


----------



## DisneyFlash

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. You mentioned these two-
> The 4-day (one park per day) Florida Resident tickets available priced at about  $220, plus tax.
> The 3-day (one park per day) Florida Resident tickets available priced at about  $200, plus tax.
> But, I'm not sure about upgrading from these tickets.
> If anything, the guest would only get the price they paid for the ticket in the upgrade.
> 
> Multiple upgrades per ticket are allowed.



Thanks!  Your time is much appreciated!


----------



## Goofygirl17

Hi I have a question about cast distribution comp tickets. I have them in my email and will print out the vouchers. 

Where can I have these changed into actual tickets/cards? Do I have to go to a park to do it or can I go to guest services at Disney springs?  

Thank you!


----------



## Robo

Goofygirl17 said:


> Hi I have a question about cast distribution comp tickets. I have them in my email and will print out the vouchers.
> 
> Where can I have these changed into actual tickets/cards? Do I have to go to a park to do it or can I go to guest services at Disney springs?
> 
> Thank you!



Guest Relations at Disney Springs can perform all ticket services.


----------



## Goofygirl17

Robo said:


> Guest Relations at Disney Springs can perform all ticket services.




Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## sueb711

I apologize if this has been asked and answered before but I have two tickets that were marked "email" instead of mailed when I ordered.   The email states - "Email – Simply go to the park entrance. If you have a Magic Band or card linked to your account, you can just enter the park! Otherwise, show this confirmation email, plus:..."  We don't have magic bands for these two tickets.  My plan was to go to Disney Springs and get physical tickets and possibly purchase magic bands for them the day before our first park.  Am I doing this correctly?  Thanks.


----------



## Robo

sueb711 said:


> I apologize if this has been asked and answered before but I have two tickets that were marked "email" instead of mailed when I ordered...
> 
> My plan was to go to Disney Springs and get physical tickets and possibly purchase magic bands for them the day before our first park.
> Am I doing this correctly?  Thanks.



That'll work.
Have fun!


----------



## sueb711

Robo said:


> That'll work.
> Have fun!


Thanks!


----------



## hsmamato2

I have a question I'm searching for re: older plastic card ticket- I *think* it is a NE ticket with fun days attached also. However I can't remember to which person in our family it belonged in the past,and lost track of how much is left on it (if anything) I can input it into MDE, but it's asking me to choose a person it belongs to. I have no problem with just assigining it to someone in our family for use, but I can't see if there' anything left on it till I do.....any way to see it without actually finishing/confirming it's linked to one persons name? ( in the past, I transferred some old passes at GR this way,and it didn't matter who used them previously)...... best way to proceed? I'd like to use what's left on it, but depending which person 'gets' it....


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> I have a question I'm searching for re: older plastic card ticket- I *think* it is a NE ticket with fun days attached also. However I can't remember to which person in our family it belonged in the past,and lost track of how much is left on it (if anything) I can input it into MDE, but it's asking me to choose a person it belongs to.
> 
> 1. I have no problem with just assigining it to someone in our family for use, but
> 2. I can't see if there' anything left on it till I do.....any way to see it without actually finishing/confirming it's linked to one persons name?
> 3. ( in the past, I transferred some old passes at GR this way,and it didn't matter who used them previously)...... best way to proceed?
> 4. I'd like to use what's left on it, but depending which person 'gets' it....



1. Don't put it in your MyDisneyExperience, yet. Wait until you find out "what's left" on the ticket.
3. Depending on  how old this ticket is, it likely won't matter, now.
2. & 4.Below is a quote from an eMail from WDW Guest Relations regarding "assets left" on tickets:



> Greetings from the Walt Disney World Resort!
> 
> Thank you for contacting us regarding your unused Walt Disney World ticket media.
> 
> If you have not already done so, please send a copy of the front and back of your tickets, as well as a copy of your Government issued I.D.
> to Ticket.Usage@DisneyWorld.com.
> 
> Include your name and daytime telephone number. We are unable to provide usage without these copies.
> 
> Please note, we are not able to receive messages or attachments greater than two mega bytes. If needed, send your files in separate messages or compress them prior to sending.
> 
> If you are visiting the Walt Disney World Resort within five days and need immediate assistance, please call us at (407) 560-2544, Monday through Friday between the hours of 9:00am and 5:00pm (EST). We may also be reached Sunday and Saturday between the hours of 10:00am and 5:00pm (EST).
> 
> I personally assure you that your message has been received. Depending on the amount of research required, our response time may vary; however, a member of my Guest Experience Services Team will contact you within five days.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Director, Guest Experience Services


----------



## hsmamato2

thank you


----------



## asheleycs

This is a really stupid question. On the 4-park magic ticket, the rules say "may not be used to enter the same park more than once". This doesn't count within a day, right? In other words, you can go to MK in the morning, leave mid-day, and return to MK in the evening.


----------



## Robo

asheleycs said:


> This is a really stupid question. On the 4-park magic ticket, the rules say "may not be used to enter the same park more than once". This doesn't count within a day, right? In other words, you can go to MK in the morning, leave mid-day, and return to MK in the evening.



Guests may exit and RE-enter the SAME park on the same day, as much as they like.

(This was one of the most-asked questions when these tickets came out.)


----------



## hsmamato2

I got an auto reply from guest usage email about my ticket,it also asks for where and when it was purchased? I have no idea....I sent all the other info and pics in, you think they'll help anyway?


----------



## louiesmom

I have a 5 day one theme park ticket that I purchased from a authorized site prior to the price increases.  If I want to upgrade this to an AP what would I pay?  I tried reading post #3 about upgrades but due to the timing I'm a bit confused if I get credit for what I paid?  what the price was at disney before the increase or today's prices?


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> I got an auto reply from guest usage email about my ticket,it also asks for where and when it was purchased? I have no idea....I sent all the other info and pics in, you think they'll help anyway?


They will if they can.


----------



## Robo

louiesmom said:


> I have a 5 day one theme park ticket that I purchased from a authorized site prior to the price increases.  If I want to upgrade this to an AP what would I pay?  I tried reading post #3 about upgrades but due to the timing I'm a bit confused if I get credit for what I paid?  what the price was at disney before the increase or today's prices?


Use the price of a new 5-day base ticket from Disney before the increase.


----------



## PolyRob

Here to report on an AP upgrade from a discounted 7-day hopper purchased from UT past the February 12th increase. 

HS was the first park of my trip. I had to waste some time before a FP+ and saw there was no line at "Ticket Central" on Sunset Boulevard. Went in expecting to pay $313.11. I asked the CM to upgrade my sister's 7-day hopper. She said "I am going to adjust this to today's price to save you some money" and charged us $291.81. We got the price ($21.30 savings) as if we purchased the 7-day ticket day of, at the gate.

Super easy and smooth transaction!


----------



## Robo

PolyRob said:


> Here to report on an AP upgrade from a discounted 7-day hopper purchased from UT past the February 12th increase.
> 
> HS was the first park of my trip. I had to waste some time before a FP+ and saw there was no line at "Ticket Central" on Sunset Boulevard. Went in expecting to pay $313.11. I asked the CM to upgrade my sister's 7-day hopper. She said "I am going to adjust this to today's price to save you some money" and charged us $291.81. We got the price ($21.30 savings) as if we purchased the 7-day ticket day of, at the gate.
> 
> Super easy and smooth transaction!



Thanks for the detailed report. Very helpful.
SO glad to hear it was so easy!

What the CM did (changing the price of the discounted ticket to the current gate price) IS the standard and correct procedure for upgrading an authorized reseller's ticket that came from stock AFTER the Feb. 12 price increase.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Robo said:


> Thanks for the detailed report. Very helpful.
> SO glad to hear it was so easy!
> 
> What the CM did (changing the price of the discounted ticket to the current gate price) IS the standard and correct procedure for upgrading an authorized reseller's ticket that came from stock AFTER the Feb. 12 price increase.



Not technically. 

The CM was supposed to do the first step of the process to take the ticket to pre-arrival price, but not the additional step to take it to gate price. That part is done to add days/options, but not to upgrade to an AP. 

It worked out well for the guest, but they really weren't supposed to get that additional $21.30 discount on their AP according to the correct procedures because there is no gate vs pre-arrival price discrepancy on an annual pass. 

Other posters should not expect that to be the case when upgrading to an AP and just consider it extra pixie dust if it happens.


----------



## CarolynNC

My trip at the end of September was booked using free dining offer.  It includes 7 day park hoppers for all parties.  Is my ticket eligible for upgrade to AP and what is the process?  I would be the only one making another trip within a year.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robo

CarolynNC said:


> My trip at the end of September was booked using free dining offer.  It includes 7 day park hoppers for all parties.
> 1.  Is my ticket eligible for upgrade to AP and
> 2. what is the process?



1. Yes.

2. https://www.disboards.com/threads/all-about-tickets-at-wdw.3570721/#post-56958170


----------



## dwsandy

I purchased an 8 day PH with the 25% Canadian resident discount promotion.  I'd like to upgrade to a DVC AP.  Can I get the new deal for the platinum plus AP after I enter the park?


----------



## ariane37

I'm sure this has been asked so forgive me: if you have non-expiring tix, isn't there a way to find out what's left on them other than waiting until you get to the park gate? Thanks


----------



## Robo

ariane37 said:


> I'm sure this has been asked so forgive me: if you have non-expiring tix, isn't there a way to find out what's left on them other than waiting until you get to the park gate? Thanks



Below is a quote from an eMail from WDW Guest Relations:



> Greetings from the Walt Disney World Resort!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting us regarding your unused Walt Disney World ticket media.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have not already done so, please send a copy of the front and back of your tickets, as well as a copy of your Government issued I.D.
> 
> to Ticket.Usage@DisneyWorld.com.
> 
> 
> 
> Include your name and daytime telephone number. We are unable to provide usage without these copies.
> 
> 
> 
> Please note, we are not able to receive messages or attachments greater than two mega bytes. If needed, send your files in separate messages or compress them prior to sending.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are visiting the Walt Disney World Resort within five days and need immediate assistance, please call us at (407) 560-2544, Monday through Friday between the hours of 9:00am and 5:00pm (EST). We may also be reached Sunday and Saturday between the hours of 10:00am and 5:00pm (EST).
> 
> 
> 
> I personally assure you that your message has been received. Depending on the amount of research required, our response time may vary; however, a member of my Guest Experience Services Team will contact you within five days.
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> Director, Guest Experience Services




Also, you COULD attempt to make "temporary" FP+ reservations that are booked over the next several days. 

Check to see how many days of FP+ can be booked for each ticket,

Then, cancel all of the FP+ reservations after your "test."


----------



## ariane37

Robo said:


> Below is a quote from an eMail from WDW Guest Relations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you COULD attempt to make "temporary" FP+ reservations that are booked over the next several days.
> 
> Check to see how many days of FP+ can be booked for each ticket,
> 
> Then, cancel all of the FP+ reservations after your "test."


Thanks @Robo! It's for a friend and she was told by a phone CM nothing can be done until they get there. Good idea trying to make FP's


----------



## Zooshoveller

What is the current price to renew an AP platinum plus?


----------



## GlendaO

Sorry - I'm sure this is somewhere on this thread but I had some trouble finding an answer.

I've booked a 7 night/8 day room only reservation. My intention was to buy a 2 day ticket through my husband's company and upgrade to an AP upon arrival. It looks like I would only be able to book 2 days worth of fastpasses no matter how many days I'm booked at the resort.

If I go to a 7 day ticket, it would only wind up saving me about $35 so I'm thinking I should just buy the APs in the next couple of months (FP+ opens 10/16).

If I buy the AP before we go, I understand that's a voucher and it wouldn't be activated until the first day we actually use them in the park. 

Since these are vouchers, can they be linked to my MDE so I can book seven days of fastpasses? 

Thank you!


----------



## Robo

GlendaO said:


> Sthrough my husband's company and upgrade to an AP upon arrival.
> 1. It looks like I would only be able to book 2 days worth of fastpasses no matter how many days I'm booked at the resort.
> I'm thinking I should just buy the APs in the next couple of months (FP+ opens 10/16).
> 2. If I buy the AP before we go,
> 3. I understand that's a voucher and it wouldn't be activated until the first day we actually use them in the park.
> 4. Since these are vouchers, can they be linked to my MDE so I can book seven days of fastpasses?



1. Correct.
2. Correct.
3. Actually, you must _activate_ the AP at a Guest Relations or ticket window _before_ you go
to a park gate.
4. You can book FP+ for the number of days of your stay at a WDW resort, if you have an AP certificate ("voucher") in your MDE account. The AP certificate works for booking FP+.


----------



## Kdubya

I have 3 day non-hoppers I bought before the price hike and am considering upgrading to hoppers. If I did this now but didn't use the tickets this trip, would they become expiring? We probably wouldn't use them this trip as we have annual passes right now. 

Also, I have a few 7 day tickets I was planning to upgrade to Gold AP as we are DVC. Do you think doing that now would cause them to gain an expiration of 12/31/18 because of the current DVC AP promotion? I'd like to just get those vouchers now but not if it would make them expire before we are ready to use!

Thanks for the help


----------



## Robo

Kdubya said:


> I have 3 day non-hoppers I bought before the price hike and am considering upgrading to hoppers.
> 1.  If I did this now but didn't use the tickets this trip, would they become expiring?
> Also, I have a few 7 day tickets I was planning to upgrade to Gold AP as we are
> 2. Do you think doing that now would cause them to gain an expiration of 12/31/18 because of the current DVC AP promotion?


1. Yes.
2.  Unless the DVC APs are different from regular APs, APs don't expire until Dec. 31, 2030.
Be sure to CHECK at the upgrade location before you complete the upgrade.


----------



## Kdubya

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.


I had a feeling, will just hold onto them. Thanks for the help!


----------



## DVC4US

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2.  Unless the DVC APs are different from regular APs, APs don't expire until Dec. 31, 2030.
> Be sure to CHECK at the upgrade location before you complete the upgrade.



The DVC APs the OP is talking about is the new promotion where you can purchase a Platinum Plus AP for the price of a Gold AP.  These have to be purchased by Jan 3, 2018 and activated by Dec 31, 2018.  Not sure what happens if you don't activate by Dec 31, 2018.


----------



## Robo

DVC4US said:


> The DVC APs the OP is talking about is the new promotion where you can purchase a Platinum Plus AP for the price of a Gold AP.  These have to be purchased by Jan 3, 2018 and activated by Dec 31, 2018.
> 
> Not sure what happens if you don't activate by Dec 31, 2018.



If it works like other unactivated and unused ticket and AP expirations, that AP certificate would likely expire and only be worth whatever was paid for that AP certificate toward the purchase of another ticket at WDW.


----------



## lsullivan78

Hi! Just wondering if you can help me figure this out.  

In Aug 2016 I booked a bounce back offer for Aug 2017 and picked the 6 day MYW plus water park fun and more option (but not the hopper option).

When we show up in Aug 2017 how much would it cost to upgrade to an annual pass per adult? Per child?

Will I be lucky enough to be credited the 6 day park hopper plus price since they no longer offer a water park option without hopper?

Wishful thinking right?

Or should I call and add the hopper to my existing tickets (I think it is $15 each)...and then in person upgrade to the annual pass?  Will this route result in being credited for the 6 day park hopper plus?


Thank you!  I really appreciate your time in reading and responding!


----------



## Robo

lsullivan78 said:


> Hi! Just wondering if you can help me figure this out.
> 
> In Aug 2016 I booked a bounce back offer for Aug 2017 and picked the 6 day MYW plus water park fun and more option (but not the hopper option).
> 
> When we show up in Aug 2017 how much would it cost to upgrade to an annual pass per adult? Per child?
> 
> 1. Will I be lucky enough to be credited the 6 day park hopper plus price since they no longer offer a water park option without hopper?
> 
> 2. Wishful thinking right?
> 
> 3. Or should I call and add the hopper to my existing tickets (I think it is $15 each)...and then in person upgrade to the annual pass?
> 4. Will this route result in being credited for the 6 day park hopper plus?



1. Very unlikely.
2. Yup.
3. Interesting strategy. Couldn't hurt. (_Might_ help.)
4. You just never know...


----------



## lsullivan78

Wow!  Robo you are fast.  You are my hero.  Thank you for answering my questions!


----------



## crazywig

I have current dvc gold AP, expires in Dec., if I want to buy the dvc platinum plus ap online now (not upgrade my current, just buy vouchers for my family to hold until next year) will those be automatically added to my mde as unassigned tix or do they still mail the hard vouchers?


----------



## Robo

crazywig said:


> I have current dvc gold AP, expires in Dec., if I want to buy the dvc platinum plus ap online now (not upgrade my current, just buy vouchers for my family to hold until next year) will those be automatically added to my mde as unassigned tix or do they still mail the hard vouchers?



They will show up in your MDE.
You can also request that a hard document be sent to you, if you like.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Probably a stupid question... I ordered new APs a while back and I can see them all in MDE.  HOWEVER, I don't recall ever receiving the exchange vouchers in the mail as I always have.  They haven't stopped mailing these, have they??  If I never received them, will they just mail me new ones?


----------



## Robo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Probably a stupid question... I ordered new APs a while back and I can see them all in MDE.  HOWEVER, I don't recall ever receiving the exchange vouchers in the mail as I always have.  They haven't stopped mailing these, have they??  If I never received them, will they just mail me new ones?



You don't actually need any hard copy of anything, as the
fact that you bought an AP certificate is in your MDE, and that's all you need
to go to Guest Relations to activate your APs.
You will also get an "AP card" at Guest Relations when you finally activate.
If you want something mailed, I guess you can call and ask, but it really isn't necessary.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Robo said:


> You don't actually need any hard copy of anything, as the
> fact that you bought an AP certificate is in your MDE, and that's all you need
> to go to Guest Relations to activate your APs.
> You will also get an "AP card" at Guest Relations when you finally activate.
> If you want something mailed, I guess you can call and ask, but it really isn't necessary.


AWESOME -- thanks!!!


----------



## cmadara

Ok, having been to WDW almost 20 times, this scenario has never happened to us.  I think I know the answer but I want to be sure:
I have a 5 day park hopper plus waterpark.  We arrive at GF on a Sunday.  We planned on going to TL that day.  Then the next day for 5 days go to the parks.  What I want to make sure is if I am thinking about this correctly.  The trip to the water park is NOT included in the 5 days of the park hopper, correct?  Boy, I'd hate to use one of my days on the park hopper for the water park and then on our last planned day in the parks find out we don't have any more days left
Thank you in advance for all your help!


----------



## snuggly duckling

We have a DL trip planned this summer in addition to our frequent WDW visits.  We have WDW APs and I am trying to figure out if it makes more sense to upgrade to the Premier Pass (both FL and CA) or just to buy regular tickets in CA.  For DL, we need 6 days of hoppers, so we'd need to buy a 5 day ticket and a 1 day ticket.

Does anyone know how to figure out the upgrade cost on the AP?  Do we subtract the renewal price of our Platinum APs ($705.03) from the price of the Premier Pass ($1485.77), or do we subtract the original price of the Platinum AP ($829.64)?  That $125 difference may be significant in the decision we're trying to make...


----------



## Robo

snuggly duckling said:


> We have a DL trip planned this summer in addition to our frequent WDW visits.  We have WDW APs and I am trying to figure out if it makes more sense to upgrade to the Premier Pass (both FL and CA) or just to buy regular tickets in CA.  For DL, we need 6 days of hoppers, so we'd need to buy a 5 day ticket and a 1 day ticket.
> 
> Does anyone know how to figure out the upgrade cost on the AP?  Do we subtract the renewal price of our Platinum APs ($705.03) from the price of the Premier Pass ($1485.77), or do we subtract the original price of the Platinum AP ($829.64)?  That $125 difference may be significant in the decision we're trying to make...




My first reaction is... *SIX DAYS* at DLR?!?!  

Otherwise, just do the math between buying DLR tickets, or a DLR AP or upgrading
to a Premiere Pass.

To upgrade, you would subtract the original cost of the WDW AP from the cost of the Premiere Pass.
The "built-in penalty" is not the cost, per se, but its the fact that your new Premiere Pass will expire on the same date as your original WDW AP would expire. No pro-rating.


----------



## Robo

cmadara said:


> Ok, having been to WDW almost 20 times, this scenario has never happened to us.  I think I know the answer but I want to be sure:
> I have a 5 day park hopper plus waterpark.  We arrive at GF on a Sunday.  We planned on going to TL that day.  Then the next day for 5 days go to the parks.  What I want to make sure is if I am thinking about this correctly.
> 
> The trip to the water park is NOT included in the 5 days of the park hopper, *correct*?



 Correct.

You will have a maximum of 14 days in which to use all of your ticket assets, once you use any part of the ticket at the first gate.


----------



## snuggly duckling

Robo said:


> My first reaction is... *SIX DAYS* at DLR?!?!
> 
> Otherwise, just do the math between buying DLR tickets, or a DLR AP or upgrading
> to a Premiere Pass.
> 
> To upgrade, you would subtract the original cost of the WDW AP from the cost of the Premiere Pass.
> The "built-in penalty" is not the cost, per se, but its the fact that your new Premiere Pass will expire on the same date as your original WDW AP would expire. No pro-rating.



Thanks Robo!

Based on my math, it seems it might make sense for one of us to upgrade to the Premier Pass:

Cost of upgrade = $1485.77 (Premier price) - $829.64 (Platinum price) = $656.13

Cost of 6 days of park hoppers (5 +1) = $515

So the AP upgrade would be about $141 more.  With the discounts on food and merchandise, I think this option makes the most sense.  We plan on doing two table service meals a day while we're there, plus heaven knows we buy all the things


----------



## Birthwarrior

Okay, quick question...On our last trip in November, two of our 3 kids didn't go back to the park on the last day. They opted instead to chill in the hotel and shop at Disney Springs (I should say teens, not "kids"). Do I still have the value of their tickets lurking about to apply to a future ticket? It's only one day & I figured I was just eating that cost, but if not, cool. (We ordered everything as a package from Disney -- room, dining plan, & Disney My Way tickets for 8 days w/ PH.)


----------



## Robo

Birthwarrior said:


> Okay, quick question...On our last trip in November, two of our 3 kids didn't go back to the park on the last day. They opted instead to chill in the hotel and shop at Disney Springs (I should say teens, not "kids").
> 
> 1. Do I still have the value of their tickets lurking about to apply to a future ticket?
> 2. It's only one day & I figured I was just eating that cost...



1. Nope.
2. Correct.

Once a Magic Your Way ticket has started being used, any unused asset(s) left on that ticket
will expire 14 days after its first use. (Can be different timeframe for Florida residents.)
And, after that


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

Sorry if this has been asked, I'm not able to find the answer...we are visiting family in FL.  If they purchase WDW tickets with FL resident pricing for all of us, do they need to be with us on all days in the parks?  TIA


----------



## Robo

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, I'm not able to find the answer...we are visiting family in FL.  If they purchase WDW tickets with FL resident pricing for all of us, do they need to be with us on all days in the parks?  TIA



They cannot purchase FL resident tickets for adult guests who are not FL residents.
Adult guests using FL resident tickets must show proof of FL residency.


----------



## MonkeyPants

This was probably answered in the initial post, but I may just be too tired to have understood, so please forgive me. 

I'm a DVC member and tend to buy an annual pass because it'll usually be cheaper because I'll either plan a really long trip or plan to take a second trip before my pass will expire, but this year I don't anticipate being able to squeeze in a second trip. So for the first time in a long time I need to buy regular tickets. I totally understand the regular hopper option, but it's the plus option that puzzles me a bit. So say I buy a 7 day ticket, it says I also get 7 days of the plus options. Am I understanding it right tho the plus options are can be separate from the regular park days? So ay I go to WDW for 14 days and buy only a 7 days pass with the hopper plus option. Does this mean I could theoretically go to the MK/CP/ etc for 7 days and then go to a water park or whatever for 7 days as well? Of course I noted that in the initial post that you could use multiple + days at once, say hitting a water park and mini golf course on the same day, which would then count as 2 of those plus days. Which I suppose kind of answers the real question I have is that are the 7 main park days separate than the 7 plus days...meaning that going into the MK wouldn't take away from the 7 plus activities I have available to me, right?

Sorry, running on almost no sleep for the last two days so I totally apologize if this post has made zero sense at all, lol. If anyone has been able to decipher this post and has an answer I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Robo

MonkeyPants said:


> 1. say I buy a 7 day ticket, it says I also get 7 days of the plus options.
> 2. Am I understanding it right tho the plus options are can be separate from the regular park days? So (s)ay I go to WDW for 14 days and buy only a 7 days pass with the hopper plus option.
> 3. Does this mean I could theoretically go to the MK/CP/ etc for 7 days and then go to a water park or whatever for 7 days as well?
> 4. say hitting a water park and mini golf course on the same day, which would then count as 2 of those plus days.
> 5. going into the MK wouldn't take away from the 7 plus activities I have available to me, right?



1. Yes. 
2. Yes. Fully separate.
3. Yes.
4. Correct.
5. Right.


----------



## MonkeyPants

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes. Fully separate.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. Correct.
> 5. Right.




excellent, thanks Robo


----------



## jjwags23

Hello,
Is there anyway to have an 11 day park ticket?  I live in the U.S.

Thanks!

Found My Answer!!!  Thanks.  Rest Days it will be.


----------



## siskaren

jjwags23 said:


> Hello,
> Is there anyway to have an 11 day park ticket?  I live in the U.S.
> 
> Thanks!



No.


----------



## Robo

jjwags23 said:


> Is there anyway to have an 11 day park ticket?  I live in the U.S.



If you buy a Park Hopper PLUS ticket, that will give you 10 Theme Park "days" and another 10 Water Park (etc.) "days."
(All remaining assets of that ticket will expire if not used within 14 days of first use.)

You could alternate between Theme Parks and Water Parks (etc.) for up to 14 days on that one ticket.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Free dining deal now = required park hoppers when booking the package. 

Is there a restriction on upgrading the tickets at guest services to more days but removing the hopping?  Say, going from a 3 day PH to a 7 day base ticket if the hopping hasn't been used, or is that not allowed?


----------



## Robo

mickeyluv'r said:


> Free dining deal now = required park hoppers when booking the package.
> 
> Is there a restriction on upgrading the tickets at guest services to more days but removing the hopping?  Say, going from a 3 day PH to a 7 day base ticket if the hopping hasn't been used, or is that not allowed?



After you have checked into the resort, as long as the ticket to which you want to upgrade costs MORE than the original ticket (and no hopping has been used,) it'll work fine.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Thanks!


----------



## jo-jo

barbliny said:


> Have I really gone 5 months without noticing this??  I just noticed that the expiration day of my and my dh's AP is January 4, 2018.  I may be crazy, but I don't think this was the case before.
> 
> I obtained our APs by upgrading our hoppers while at Disney in January.  The first day we used the tickets was January 11.  Shouldn't the expiration date be January 11, 2018 (or maybe the 10th)?
> 
> ETA:  I just looked back in my email and the hopper tickets were purchased on January 4, 2017 directly through Disney.
> 
> Your upgraded AP expires a year from the first day the original ticket was used, not purchased, right?



When I had issues with upgrading to AP, at first is was back dated 6 months to date of purchase, that was very very wrong.  But when I was getting it fixed, I was told the clock starts when you activate it, not when you first use it.  For most people that's the same day, but I guess there are a few that activate it at guest services and spend a few resort days before going into a park.


----------



## Robo

jo-jo said:


> When I had issues with upgrading to AP... I was told the clock starts when you activate it, not when you first use it.  For most people that's the same day, but I guess there are a few that activate it at guest services and spend a few resort days before going into a park.



That's correct.


----------



## SaintsManiac

If I upgrade to AP the day before my resort reservation starts does that affect the FP booked those days? Am I in the right thread for this question? I have 6 day UT tickets.


----------



## Robo

SaintsManiac said:


> If I upgrade to AP the day before my resort reservation starts does that affect the FP booked those days? I have 6 day UT tickets.



Your FPs will remain unaltered.
Have fun!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Robo said:


> Your FPs will remain unaltered.




TY!


----------



## CVTmarie23

I made my fast pass reservations yesterday. I purchased a new annual pass (silver) that I will be using for this trip instead of my gold pass that I currently have linked to myself in my disney experience. When I just added my silver pass, it allowed me to also link it to myself. 
1. Should I reassign my gold pass to my daughter who is 2 and won't need a ticket so there is no confusion on which ticket I want to use? 
2. If I do this will this mess up my current fast passes that were booked when I only had the gold pass linked to my name?


----------



## Robo

CVTmarie23 said:


> I made my fast pass reservations yesterday. I purchased a new annual pass (silver) that I will be using for this trip instead of my gold pass that I currently have linked to myself in my disney experience. When I just added my silver pass, it allowed me to also link it to myself.
> 1. Should I reassign my gold pass to my daughter who is 2 and won't need a ticket so there is no confusion on which ticket I want to use?
> 2. If I do this will this mess up my current fast passes that were booked when I only had the gold pass linked to my name?



1. Once a ticket has started being used, it cannot be transferred to another guest inside MDE.

Does this mean that you will have two active APs at the same time?

2. No. FPs are not linked directly to any specific ticket.


----------



## CVTmarie23

I haven't activated either ticket yet. I purchased several annual passes a few years ago before the price increases so I have several in my account.


----------



## CVTmarie23

Robo said:


> 1. Once a ticket has started being used, it cannot be transferred to another guest inside MDE.
> 
> Does this mean that you will have two active APs at the same time?
> 
> 2. No. FPs are not linked directly to any specific ticket.




*Earning My Ears*
New
I haven't activated either ticket yet. I purchased several annual passes a few years ago before the price increases so I have several in my account.


----------



## Robo

CVTmarie23 said:


> I haven't activated either ticket yet. I purchased several annual passes a few years ago before the price increases so I have several in my account.





CVTmarie23 said:


> Should I reassign my gold pass to my daughter who is 2 and won't need a ticket so there is no confusion on which ticket I want to use?



In this case (never-used ticket,) you should be able to transfer the AP into another "person's" account in your MDE for safe-keeping.
You could create a "fake name" account and transfer it there rather than into your daughter's account (who WILL be needing a ticket
by the time you finally activate the "stored" AP.)


----------



## VeronicaZS

Can someone please double check my math?!?
I purchased reseller tickets prior to the Feb price increase. I paid a total of $1631 for 5 day base ticket (2 adults @ $343 each and 3 kids @ $315 each).
The current price for this ticket on the MDE is $1790.
Considering skipping the MVMCP and upgrading to a 6 day ticket which has a current retail price of $1890.
From what I understand in the first post I would pay $100 to upgrade?
Bonus points if you know if I could do this upgrade at the BC/YC concierge or at the Epcot International Gateway entrance.

Thanks!


----------



## hayesdvc

Is using the Touring Plans ticket price comparison finder still the best method to find the cheapest WDW ticket?


----------



## hayesdvc

VeronicaZS said:


> Can someone please double check my math?!?
> I purchased reseller tickets prior to the Feb price increase. I paid a total of $1631 for 5 day base ticket (2 adults @ $343 each and 3 kids @ $315 each).
> The current price for this ticket on the MDE is $1790.
> Considering skipping the MVMCP and upgrading to a 6 day ticket which has a current retail price of $1890.
> From what I understand in the first post I would pay $100 to upgrade?
> Bonus points if you know if I could do this upgrade at the BC/YC concierge or at the Epcot International Gateway entrance.
> 
> Thanks!



I have upgraded tickets before at EIG.


----------



## Bowen9475

I was looking at our tickets in MDE today. We all started with 9 day base tickets but we added one day to each of our sons tickets. We've all been to the parks 3 times and our sons went for a 4th day today. In MDE the two boys have 10 day tickets listed with 6 days remaining. My husband, daughter and I have 9 day tickets listed. My husband's and daughter's say 6 days remaining but mine says 8 days remaining. Any idea why? Just a fluke?


----------



## focusondisney

We usually only have 1 ticket active at a time. But we have a free dining package booked with 2 day park hoppers in December. My DH & I will be renewing our APs in September & want to use them instead of the package tickets.  My questions: 

-- Do I have to do anything to make sure our APs are used when we enter the park, & not the 2 day hoppers. 

-- Can I assign those 2 day park hoppers to my DS & DDIL  before we arrive? They will be listed as guests in our rooms & will have their own 2 day hoppers already assigned to them too.  I know everyone on the package must purchase the same tickets, but do those tickets have to stay "assigned" to the same person before check in. 

-- Since we will have active APs, DH & I will be able to make fastpass selections for every day of our trip, correct? And not just 2 days worth because of the 2 day ticket purchased with the package? 

Basically I'm trying to see if DH & I can make our fastpasses with our APs & then give those 2 extra tickets to DS & DDIL ahead of time to make 4 days of admissions & fastpasses for them at 60 days out.  If not, they will just have to upgrade after we get there & try for last minute fastpasses. 

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Robo

Bowen9475 said:


> I was looking at our tickets in MDE today. We all started with 9 day base tickets but we added one day to each of our sons tickets. We've all been to the parks 3 times and our sons went for a 4th day today. In MDE the two boys have 10 day tickets listed with 6 days remaining. My husband, daughter and I have 9 day tickets listed. My husband's and daughter's say 6 days remaining but mine says 8 days remaining. Any idea why? Just a fluke?


If this doesn't right itself by tomorrow morning, go to guest relations and get it fixed.


----------



## Robo

focusondisney said:


> We usually only have 1 ticket active at a time. But we have a free dining package booked with 2 day park hoppers in December. My DH & I will be renewing our APs in September & want to use them instead of the package tickets.  My questions:
> 
> 1-- Do I have to do anything to make sure our APs are used when we enter the park, & not the 2 day hoppers.
> 
> 2-- Can I assign those 2 day park hoppers to my DS & DDIL  before we arrive? They will be listed as guests in our rooms & will have their own 2 day hoppers already assigned to them too.  I know everyone on the package must purchase the same tickets, but do those tickets have to stay "assigned" to the same person before check in.
> 
> 3-- Since we will have active APs, DH & I will be able to make fastpass selections for every day of our trip, correct?
> 4--And not just 2 days worth because of the 2 day ticket purchased with the package?
> 
> 5--Basically I'm trying to see if DH & I can make our fastpasses with our APs & then give those 2 extra tickets to DS & DDIL ahead of time to make 4 days of admissions & fastpasses for them at 60 days out.
> 6--If not, they will just have to upgrade after we get there & try for last minute fastpasses.



1-- Well, you say that you are going to transfer those 2-day tickets,
once you do that you will only have the APs in your names.
2-- You should be able to.
3-- Correct.
4-- Not just the 2 days.
5-- You should be able to.
6-- If the transfer doesn't work in advance,
you will be able to transfer the extra tickets to them as soon as you arrive.


----------



## disny_luvr

I have some questions I'm hoping someone can help me with.

I recently contacted Disney about some tickets DH and I have from 2004. Disney told me we both have 1 park admission day and two waterpark admission days left over. They gave me a number to call to see if these tickets can be linked to MDE. Here's my questions.

1. If I call and link these tickets to MDE, can I make FP+ selections at 60 days out? We are staying at BLT for two nights after our Disney cruise and plan on visiting MK for the day. If I can't link these to MDE am I out of luck for FP+?

2. I do not want to use the two waterpark admissions until next summer. Do those tickets just "sit" in my MDE account until then. I guess I'm worried I'll lose them if I don't use them on our short trip this fall.

3. I need to buy my boys 1-day MK tickets and link them to MDE. What's the best way to do that? Online?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

disny_luvr said:


> tickets DH and I have from 2004. They gave me a number to call to see if these tickets can be linked to MDE.
> 1. If I call and link these tickets to MDE, can I make FP+ selections at 60 days out?
> 2. I do not want to use the two waterpark admissions until next summer. Do those tickets just "sit" in my MDE account until then.
> 3. I need to buy my boys 1-day MK tickets and link them to MDE. What's the best way to do that? Online?


1. Yes.
2, Yes.
3. On line or over the phone. All the same.


----------



## Alice Sr.

hayesdvc said:


> I have received in the 7 day ticket that UT was offering about ten days ago as a flash sale.
> 
> I thought the batch of tickets they were selling were the older batch and hence would not be as valuable as the new ticket if using to bridge to an AP.
> 
> The date on the back of the ticket is 2/21/17.
> 
> Does this not mean that I get the newer bridge value for this ticket and it expires 12/31/18?


1) What does this mean?  I bought these tickets for my DD and her family.  Since then the DVC AP has gone on sale.  
2) Is there value in keeping one for myself to upgrade to the DVC AP?  I was planning on buying it just before my FP selection date opened up.
3) If I decided to update my DD to AP when we arrive is there a chance the FP's would get jacked up?
TIA!


----------



## Robo

Alice Sr. said:


> 1) What does this mean?  I bought these tickets for my DD and her family.  Since then the DVC AP has gone on sale.
> 2) Is there value in keeping one for myself to upgrade to the DVC AP?  I was planning on buying it just before my FP selection date opened up.
> 3) If I decided to update my DD to AP when we arrive is there a chance the FP's would get jacked up?
> TIA!



1) There is a difference in tickets that were created BEFORE Feb. 12, 2017 and tickets that were created AFTER Feb. 12, 2017.
(It doesn't necessarily matter whether the ticket was BOUGHT after Feb. 12, 2017, as UT was/has been selling
some tickets that were CREATED before Feb. 12, 2017.)
2) There is virtually always a value in upgrading from discounted tickets.
It is the AMOUNT that you SAVE that can be affected by when a ticket was created.
I cover much of the ins and outs of this in the first few posts of the Ticket Sticky, "All About Tickets" linked in my signature.
3) FPs are unaffected by upgrading tickets.


----------



## focusondisney

Robo said:


> 1-- Well, you say that you are going to transfer those 2-day tickets,
> once you do that you will only have the APs in your names.
> 2-- You should be able to.
> 3-- Correct.
> 4-- Not just the 2 days.
> 5-- You should be able to.
> 6-- If the transfer doesn't work in advance,
> you will be able to transfer the extra tickets to them as soon as you arrive.




Thanks Robo!


----------



## BigGoof81

I'm new here and to WDW in general (as a paying parents at least haha), and have been searching the forums for an answer to this....
I'm curious if Disney is going to offer the Buy 4 day get 5th day free ever again?
I remember seeing it, I think last year or the year before in July.
We have to do our FP's 60+ days out in the middle of August...
Wasn't sure if there's any rhyme or reason to the promotion as to when its offered


----------



## siskaren

BigGoof81 said:


> I'm new here and to WDW in general (as a paying parents at least haha), and have been searching the forums for an answer to this....
> I'm curious if Disney is going to offer the Buy 4 day get 5th day free ever again?
> I remember seeing it, I think last year or the year before in July.
> We have to do our FP's 60+ days out in the middle of August...
> Wasn't sure if there's any rhyme or reason to the promotion as to when its offered



It's only a $20 difference between a 4 day ticket and a 5 day ticket.


----------



## 1gr8mouse

Received my 8 tickets in the mail, I dont know what ticket goes to which person, no names.  I am told they take a finger print at the gate, I get that part- fingerprint goes with the ticket scanned.  How does the system know what fast pass goes with what ticket if no name is asked at the gate?  I have fast passes set up for each guest, or does the system just take the fast pass off the My Dis. Exp. account??


----------



## Robo

1gr8mouse said:


> Received my 8 tickets in the mail,
> 1. I dont know what ticket goes to which person, no names.
> 2. I am told they take a finger print at the gate, I get that part- fingerprint goes with the ticket scanned.
> 3. How does the system know what fast pass goes with what ticket if no name is asked at the gate?
> 4. I have fast passes set up for each guest, or
> 5. does the system just take the fast pass off the My Dis. Exp. account??



1. It doesn't matter at all.
2. It's not a finger "print" (but that's not a concern for this discussion.)
Once a person USES a ticket for the first time... THEN, that ticket can ONLY be used
by that person the rest of the trip. 
3. The FPs do not go with a particular TICKET.
The FPs go with a particular PERSON (connected with the MDE account.)
4. That's how it works.
5. There is NOTHING "put onto" the ticket, or the MagicBand.
All files are in the MDE account, and the MagicBand and/or ticket accesses that account.


----------



## cooperams

I purchased an adult 10-day park hopper from UT prior to the price increase this February for $478.69. I want to upgrade to an AP ,which costs $829.64.  With the new way of price-bridging since February, I'm not sure how much out of pocket I will pay to upgrade.  Can anyone help? 

And...do I need to enter the park with my current Park Hoppers to activate a price BEFORE I upgrade to an AP?


----------



## Robo

cooperams said:


> I purchased an adult 10-day park hopper from UT prior to the price increase this February for $478.69. I want to upgrade to an AP ,which costs $829.64.
> 
> 1. With the new way of price-bridging since February, I'm not sure how much out of pocket I will pay to upgrade.  Can anyone help?
> 
> 2. do I need to enter the park with my current Park Hoppers to activate a price BEFORE I upgrade to an AP?



1. From the Sticky Post "*All About Tickets*" found >*HERE*<

*• Upgrading Tickets* -Post 5

------------------------------------------------------------------
*Cost to Upgrade*:

1. To upgrade an "*Old Price*" Ticket:
If the ticket that you have, and want to upgrade, was purchased from an authorized ticket reseller from "old stock" or "leftover tickets" (a ticket minted BEFORE the Feb. 12 price increase,) THAT ticket will be price-bridged up to the full WDW gate price that was in place BEFORE Feb. 12, 2017. Even if you actually purchased your tickets after Feb. 12, if you bought
"leftover tickets" from the resellers older stock of tickets, they are considered to be tickets
minted before Feb. 12.

The price at which Disney sold these tickets to the public "before Feb. 12" will be the price subtracted from the CURRENT gate price of the new ticket to which you are upgrading.
That difference price will be the cost to upgrade.
*
Ticket PRICES-PREVIOUS to Feb. 12, 2017 *from an archived Allears page* HERE.*
------------------------------------------------------------------

So...

Subtract $499.49 from $829.64 = $330.15.
Cost to upgrade your ticket to AP: $330.15.

2. No. (But, it won't affect your upgrade cost if you DO want to upgrade later in your trip
after you use some of your original ticket.)


----------



## cooperams

[QUOTE="Robo, post: 57953035, member: 32297"

So...

Subtract $499.49 from $829.64 = $330.15.
Cost to upgrade your ticket to AP: $330.15.

2. No. (But, it won't decrease your upgrade cost if you DO want to upgrade later in your trip.)[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much for the help.  Much appreciated!


----------



## JerseyJanice

I am sure that this has been asked, but I don't see it on the first page and I'm not sure what search term should to try.

Can I upgrade a ticket in increments?

That is, suppose I have a 5 day park hopper and want to add a day during my trip. Then I decide the next day that I want an Annual Pass. I can do that, right?

I know the effective date will be the first day I used the ticket. I also know that I have until the last valid day to do the upgrades.


----------



## hsmamato2

hsmamato2 said:


> I got an auto reply from guest usage email about my ticket,it also asks for where and when it was purchased? I have no idea....I sent all the other info and pics in, you think they'll help anyway?


well..... updated to say I never heard back from them at all.... I guess I'll never know....


----------



## Robo

JerseyJanice said:


> I am sure that this has been asked, but I don't see it on the first page and I'm not sure what search term should to try.
> 1. Can I upgrade a ticket in increments?
> That is, suppose I have a 5 day park hopper and want to add a day during my trip. Then I decide the next day that I want an Annual Pass.
> 2. I can do that, right?
> 3. I know the effective date will be the first day I used the ticket.
> 4. I also know that I have until the last valid day to do the upgrades.



1. Another way to say this is, "Can a ticket be upgraded more than once?"
-Yes.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.
4. Until close of business on the same day that you use the ticket's last asset.


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> I got an auto reply from guest usage email about my ticket,it also asks for where and when it was purchased? I have no idea....I sent all the other info and pics in, you think they'll help anyway?



The numbers printed on the ticket tell the CM where you bought the ticket.
They can also glean from those numbers when the ticket was purchased (at least approximately.)


Unless these are very old tickets, I don't understand their questions to you.



hsmamato2 said:


> well..... updated to say I never heard back from them at all.... I guess I'll never know....



I'd try again.
This time, starting with a phone call to WDW Ticketing at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## janjandis

You can not believe the trouble I had trying to upgrade a two day basic ticket from 2014. I got the ticket as part of a free dining package but I had an AP so I put it aside. When I tried to upgrade it this Monday to an AP I was told that that ticket was expired. I looked at the guy and said unused Disney tickets don't ever expire. Do they?


----------



## janjandis

If I upgrade  a 10 day ticket with water parks plus do I HAVE to get the Annual Pass with water parks on it?


----------



## Robo

janjandis said:


> If I upgrade  a 10 day ticket with water parks plus do I HAVE to get the Annual Pass with water parks on it?



Only if you USE any of the Water Park (etc.) options before you do the upgrade.

If you don't use any of the Water Park (etc.) options before you do the upgrade,
you can decide to which AP you want to upgrade.


----------



## Robo

janjandis said:


> You can not believe the trouble I had trying to upgrade a two day basic ticket from 2014. I got the ticket as part of a free dining package but I had an AP so I put it aside. When I tried to upgrade it this Monday to an AP I was told that that ticket was expired. I looked at the guy and said unused Disney tickets don't ever expire. Do they?



Magic Your Way tickets minted prior to Feb. 12, 2017 never expire.

Magic Your Way tickets minted AFTER Feb. 12, 2017 expire Dec. 31, 2018.
That expire date will undoubtedly be moved later for tickets bought closer to that 2018 date.

So, your ticket should not be expired... unless it got accidentally used at some point.


----------



## janjandis

They expire and have no value?!

They did not get used, they were written on with a Sharpie and put away in a safe. So mad the way the CM kept insisting they were expired when I know that tickets NEVER expired until a couple years ago.


----------



## Robo

janjandis said:


> 1. They expire and have no value?!
> 
> 2. They did not get used, they were written on with a Sharpie and put away in a safe. So mad the way the CM kept insisting they were expired when I know that tickets NEVER expired until a couple years ago.



1. Magic Your Way tickets minted AFTER Feb. 12, 2017 expire Dec. 31, 2018.
After that date, the price originally paid for those tickets can be used to help pay for
NEW tickets when the guest is ready to visit WDW.

2. If the CM was in error and/or rude, that is un-Disneylike behavior.
Unfortunately, lack of proper training for ticket CMs is far too common.
When you encounter a ticket CM who is obviously incorrect in a ticket transaction,
and a request to talk to a supervisor offers no remedy,
the most productive next step is to politely decline the offer and go to another
ticket location with different staff.


----------



## cousinbb

Good afternoon! I have a little question. I have 4 base tickets with a MYW package with dining. We were planning on just doing a park a day but have since realized we could probably do "MGM" in half a day and get more time in Epcot in the morning. Is it possible to upgrade our tickets to a PH that morning (our last morning going to a park)so I don't have to change all our tickets to a PH? Thanks in advance!


----------



## erionm

cousinbb said:


> Good afternoon! I have a little question. I have 4 base tickets with a MYW package with dining. We were planning on just doing a park a day but have since realized we could probably do "MGM" in half a day and get more time in Epcot in the morning. Is it possible to upgrade our tickets to a PH that morning (our last morning going to a park)so I don't have to change all our tickets to a PH? Thanks in advance!


The park hopper option is a flat rate, so it will cost the same if you add it on day 1 or day 4.


----------



## cousinbb

erionm said:


> The park hopper option is a flat rate, so it will cost the same if you add it on day 1 or day 4.



I guess I'm not too worried about the price of when I do it, but if the option of doing that with a MYW package is even possible . In the past, my dad tried doing it with one ticket out of 4 but attempted it at the beginning of our trip when all 4 tix weren't used yet. I'm hoping to be able to change our ticket on the last day after we have already used 3 of them. If that makes any sense lol. Thank you for your reply tho!


----------



## Wish Upon A Starbucks

I bought a three day ticket (non hopper) to use next month. But I changed my mind and want the four day special ticket that gives one day at each of the four parks. Can I upgrade? If so can I do that before I get there so I can book my fourth day of FP?


----------



## Robo

Wish Upon A Starbucks said:


> I bought a three day ticket (non hopper) to use next month. But I changed my mind and want the four day special ticket that gives one day at each of the four parks.
> 1. Can I upgrade? If so
> 2. can I do that before I get there so I can book my fourth day of FP?



1. Yes.
2. Maybe. Call (407) 939-7523 and ask nicely.
Otherwise, you must do the upgrade at WDW.


----------



## Robo

cousinbb said:


> I guess I'm not too worried about the price of when I do it, but if the option of doing that with a MYW package is even possible . In the past, my dad tried doing it with one ticket out of 4 but attempted it at the beginning of our trip when all 4 tix weren't used yet. I'm hoping to be able to change our ticket on the last day after we have already used 3 of them. If that makes any sense lol. Thank you for your reply tho!



You can do the upgrade at ANY time during your trip.
For "package tickets," once you have arrived at WDW and checked in for your package, the upgrade can be done even on an individual ticket.



cousinbb said:


> Is it possible to upgrade our tickets to a PH that morning (our last morning going to a park)so I don't have to change all our tickets to a PH?



It costs the same to upgrade a multi-day ticket to "Hopper" when you only have one day left as it is to upgrade the multi-day ticket on the first day you use it (or before.)


----------



## cousinbb

Robo said:


> You can do the upgrade at ANY time during your trip.
> For "package tickets," once you have arrived at WDW and checked in for your package, the upgrade can be done even on an individual ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> It costs the same to upgrade a multi-day ticket to "Hopper" when you only have one day left as it is to upgrade the multi-day ticket on the first day you use it (or before.)



Thanks so much! I appreciate the reply


----------



## LisaCat

I know that tickets purchased from UT can be used toward the purchase of an AP at the gate.  Does anyone know if they can be used toward the UPGRADE of a Disneyland AP to the Premiere AP?  I won't have the opportunity to upgrade to the Premiere (can only be done at the park) in time to book our fast passes, so I was wondering if purchasing tickets from UT and using those to book my fastpasses and then upgrading would work?  Would the fast passes transfer over to the new AP?


----------



## illinidp

If I purchased a park hopper on May 8, first use it August 1, and upgrade it to an AP during that week, would the expiration date be August 1?


----------



## Robo

illinidp said:


> If I purchased a park hopper on May 8, first use it August 1, and upgrade it to an AP during that week, would the expiration date be August 1?


Yes

But...
I need to CLARIFY that an AP does not automatically ACTIVATE with first USE.

A guest must take a previously-purchased AP voucher ("certificate') to a ticket booth
or Guest Relations and have the AP ACTIVATED.

It is usually then, that same day, that a guest does first use the new AP.
(But, not always.)


----------



## illinidp

Robo said:


> Yes


Thanks so much for the quick response. That's what I thought. I keep having CMs wanting to date it May 8.


----------



## Robo

illinidp said:


> Thanks so much for the quick response. That's what I thought. I keep having CMs wanting to date it May 8.



If you buy an AP on-line or over the phone or from a Disney Store, you are automatically
buying an *AP certificate.*
If you buy an AP at a WDW ticket booth or Guest Relations, and you DO NOT want to start using the AP until a much later date, you need to SPECIFY that you want an *AP certificate.
*
A guest can PURCHASE an *AP certificate *at any time, but the AP does not
become ACTIVE until the guest goes to the ticket booth or Guest Relations to do so.

BTW, if you were to get an AP for which the CM had entered the wrong start-date, you can get that remedied at any time during that APs year of life.
It is a very, VERY common AP error.


----------



## Beach710

Please forgive me if my questions have already been answered.

I'm considering purchasing a Fl resident silver AP. Is there any benefit in purchasing before I go, early August besides being able to get FP+? I was going to go to DS to buy them.

I have a couple of old Magic Bands from a couple of years ago - I should be able add the new passes to my MDE account right after I purchase them and use my MB at the parks (we are staying offsite for this visit). Correct?

Is there a deal for FL Res (like the one for DVC - if I buy a gold I can get a platinum for the same price?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mercydisney

Beach710 said:


> Please forgive me if my questions have already been answered.
> 
> I'm considering purchasing a Fl resident silver AP. Is there any benefit in purchasing before I go, early August besides being able to get FP+? I was going to go to DS to buy them.
> 
> I have a couple of old Magic Bands from a couple of years ago - I should be able add the new passes to my MDE account right after I purchase them and use my MB at the parks (we are staying offsite for this visit). Correct?
> 
> Is there a deal for FL Res (like the one for DVC - if I buy a gold I can get a platinum for the same price?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I just heard this.  How long is the deal good until?  I have a Gold Pass and am planning to renew this weekend.


----------



## Robo

Beach710 said:


> I'm considering purchasing a Fl resident silver AP.
> 1. Is there any benefit in purchasing before I go, early August besides being able to get FP+?
> 2. I have a couple of old Magic Bands from a couple of years ago - I should be able add the new passes to my MDE account right after I purchase them and use my MB at the parks (we are staying offsite for this visit). Correct?
> 3. Is there a deal for FL Res (like the one for DVC - if I buy a gold I can get a platinum for the same price?



1. There MIGHT be a price increase before then (but that's doubtful.)
2.  Correct.
3. Sorry, I don't know.


----------



## erionm

mercydisney said:


> I just heard this.  How long is the deal good until?  I have a Gold Pass and am planning to renew this weekend.


The DVC promotion for a Platinum Plus Pass for the price of the Gold Pass is available through 1/3/2018.

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/ticket-tour/passes/


----------



## erionm

Beach710 said:


> Is there a deal for FL Res (like the one for DVC - if I buy a gold I can get a platinum for the same price?


That promotion is only available to DVC Members.


----------



## mercydisney

erionm said:


> The DVC promotion for a Platinum Plus Pass for the price of the Gold Pass is available through 1/3/2018.
> 
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/ticket-tour/passes/


Ugh, it is for DVC only not FL residents. 
Thank You for such a quick response!  Your awesome!1!


----------



## Wish Upon A Starbucks

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Maybe. Call (407) 939-7523 and ask nicely.
> Otherwise, you must do the upgrade at WDW.


Thank you Robo. I was super nice  and they did allow me to upgrade over the phone so I'm all set! Thanks again!


----------



## FelisLachesis

My girlfriend and I originally bought the tickets from OTC as 5 day base tickets. We realized we wanted 6 day hoppers, later, but couldn't upgrade them without going to Disney. My oldest daughter went to Disney last week on a convention, and got them upgraded for me while she was there.

Now, my girlfriend has changed jobs, and she wants to stay an extra day at Disney. 

1) Now that the tickets were upgraded on site, can I call to add one more day to them?


----------



## Robo

FelisLachesis said:


> My girlfriend and I originally bought the tickets from OTC as 5 day base tickets. We realized we wanted 6 day hoppers, later, but couldn't upgrade them without going to Disney. My oldest daughter went to Disney last week on a convention, and got them upgraded for me while she was there.
> 
> Now, my girlfriend has changed jobs, and she wants to stay an extra day at Disney.
> 
> 1) Now that the tickets were upgraded on site, can I call to add one more day to them?



1) You can try. Call (407) 939-7523 and ask nicely.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Robo said:


> 1) You can try. Call (407) 939-7523 and ask nicely.



I just got them, and this is crazy. 
So here's their number, and call them. Maybe.


----------



## PRaffen

I renewed our Florida resident week day select AP via phone.  I forgot to ask how I get a new passholder card.  Will they send me a certificate in the mail or do I go to guest services for a new card?  TIA


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

PRaffen said:


> I renewed our Florida resident week day select AP via phone.  I forgot to ask how I get a new passholder card.  Will they send me a certificate in the mail or do I go to guest services for a new card?  TIA



Come to a ticket booth or Guest Relations with your ID and either your old card (if you have it) or your MagicBand.

EDIT: Oh, since you renewed over the phone, bring the credit card you paid with as well, it will help the CM locate the actual transaction where you paid for the renewal if they need to do so.


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

I am a platinum plus pass holder and I booked a free dining package for me and three of my daughters with the intention of transferring my ticket to my stepson for a trip the following month. It will not allow me to transfer the ticket online. I thought maybe it would work after it was paid off, but still no option online. Do I have to wait until after the trip is over or is it non transferable? How do I make sure my pass is used instead of the ticket when I enter the parks?


----------



## Robo

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> I am a platinum plus pass holder and I booked a free dining package for me and three of my daughters with
> 1. the intention of transferring my ticket to my stepson for a trip the following month. It will not allow me to transfer the ticket online. I thought maybe it would work after it was paid off, but still no option online. Do I have to wait until after the trip is over or is it non transferable?
> 2. How do I make sure my pass is used instead of the ticket when I enter the parks?



You are asking about transferring your "free dining" minimum ticket to your stepson.
1. You should be able to do so after you check in to the resort.
2. The transferring to someone (even a "fake name") who is not going to go into a park is the way for a guest to do this.
Otherwise, make a trip to any Guest Relations and have the CM set the ticket (or AP) that you DO want to use set to the HIGHEST PRIORITY in your MDE account.
That highest priority ticket will be the one that is used at the gates.


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

Robo said:


> You are asking about transferring your "free dining" minimum ticket to your stepson.
> 1. You should be able to do so after you check in to the resort.
> 2. The transferring to someone (even a "fake name") who is not going to go into a park is the way for a guest to do this.
> Otherwise, make a trip to any Guest Relations and have the CM set the ticket (or AP) that you DO want to use set to the HIGHEST PRIORITY in your MDE account.
> That highest priority ticket will be the one that is used at the gates.




Thank you!


----------



## LowesChevy

Robo,

I currently have APs that expire at the end of September
We are visiting at the end of October

Will we be able to make our FP+ at 60 days with the current APs without renewing them right away? I will renew them, but would like to wait till closer to the expiration, but does the system lock you out if they are set to expire? Do I need to renew my APs before I make FP+ selections? 

thanks for your help!


----------



## Robo

LowesChevy said:


> Robo,
> 
> I currently have APs that expire at the end of September
> We are visiting at the end of October
> 
> Will we be able to make our FP+ at 60 days with the current APs without renewing them right away? I will renew them, but would like to wait till closer to the expiration, but does the system lock you out if they are set to expire? Do I need to renew my APs before I make FP+ selections?
> 
> thanks for your help!



Your current AP must either still be valid on your trip dates
-or- you must have a renewal that will be valid on your trip dates to make advance FP+.
That's why they increased the renewal window to up to 60 days (from the former 30 days) in advance of the AP's anniversary date...
to cover expiration that may happen before or during a guest's upcoming trip.


----------



## janjandis

Robo said:


> 1. Magic Your Way tickets minted AFTER Feb. 12, 2017 expire Dec. 31, 2018.
> After that date, the price originally paid for those tickets can be used to help pay for
> NEW tickets when the guest is ready to visit WDW.
> 
> 2. If the CM was in error and/or rude, that is un-Disneylike behavior.
> Unfortunately, lack of proper training for ticket CMs is far too common.
> When you encounter a ticket CM who is obviously incorrect in a ticket transaction,
> and a request to talk to a supervisor offers no remedy,
> the most productive next step is to politely decline the offer and go to another
> ticket location with different staff.



Thank you Robo, I was so upset and I have more tickets to upgrade but I'm afraid to go through all that again. He ended up doing a Guest recovery slip making me feel like he was doing me a favour. Would calling Disney first help me sort this out ahead of time?

Also can you tell me if you can upgrade a ticket over the phone to renew an annual pass? Mine will expire in August but my next trip won't be till Sept.


----------



## thevolcanogod

Got lucky with our ticket upgrades today - purchased them before the Feb price increase - added 3 days to 4 tickets - had them priced out at 204 and change but total only came to 124 and change. They gave us the current value for credits.


----------



## lancerx

Hi all!!! I have a question about my tickets and upgrading them. I used a travel agent to purchase room and tickets. The reservation is from Disney Destination LLC and has our room with a 6 day park hopper + 1 fun option. I am planning to take the ticket and upgrade it to an annual pass. here are my questions:
1. Are tickets from Disney Destination LLC able to be bridged or are they tickets directly from Disney and only worth what the travel agent bought them for?
2. If they can be bridged, with the 6 day park hopper + 1 fun option, what would the price of the ticket be? I am assuming it would just be a regular 6 day park hopper, but would they also include the water park ticket as well to the rebate given?
3. Also if bridged, I assume that these tickets would be after the Feb 12 date, but being that I don't have physical copies and they are on the magic band, is there any way to tell?

Thank you all so much in advance!!!


----------



## Robo

lancerx said:


> Hi all!!! I have a question about my tickets and upgrading them. I used a travel agent to purchase room and tickets. The reservation is from Disney Destination LLC and has our room with a 6 day park hopper + 1 fun option. I am planning to take the ticket and upgrade it to an annual pass. here are my questions:
> 1. Are tickets from Disney Destination LLC able to be bridged or are they tickets directly from Disney and only worth what the travel agent bought them for?
> 2. If they can be bridged, with the 6 day park hopper + 1 fun option, what would the price of the ticket be? I am assuming it would just be a regular 6 day park hopper, but would they also include the water park ticket as well to the rebate given?
> 3. Also if bridged, I assume that these tickets would be after the Feb 12 date, but being that I don't have physical copies and they are on the magic band, is there any way to tell?
> 
> Thank you all so much in advance!!!



Are you from Canada or other non-US location?
I don't know that kind of ticket, so I don't have an answer.


----------



## lancerx

Robo said:


> Are you from Canada or other non-US location?
> I don't know that kind of ticket, so I don't have an answer.



No, I am in the US. The ticket was part of the deal with the travel agency, they would give us a free water park ticket with booking with them. I thought that it was just going to be a paper ticket mailed to us, but the reservation and MDE shows it as 6 day park hopper with +1 fun option. I asked the travel agent if the ticket could be upgraded but they were not really sure. They said some have had success upgrading the tickets in recent years, but before that, they were not upgradable. I think they were bought in a group/block reservation if that helps.


----------



## Robo

lancerx said:


> No, I am in the US. The ticket was part of the deal with the travel agency, they would give us a free water park ticket with booking with them. I thought that it was just going to be a paper ticket mailed to us, but the reservation and MDE shows it as 6 day park hopper with +1 fun option. I asked the travel agent if the ticket could be upgraded but they were not really sure. They said some have had success upgrading the tickets in recent years, but before that, they were not upgradable. I think they were bought in a group/block reservation if that helps.



Ouch! Not me!
_Real tickets_ or NO DEAL.

Sorry.


----------



## Robo

janjandis said:


> 1. Would calling Disney first help me sort this out ahead of time?
> 
> 2.  can you tell me if you can upgrade a ticket over the phone to renew an annual pass? /QUOTE]
> 
> 1. Unlikely.
> 2. Others have done so.
> Try calling WDW TICKETING GUEST SERVICES
> 407-566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30-16:30 ET Mon-Sat


----------



## Beach710

This seems like a dumb question that's I'm embarrassed to ask

I have some really old (circa 2001) unused 1 day park hoppers that I won as put of a Disney weekend were only good for that weekend and have an expiration date long past  - Do they have any value? (I didn't pay anything for them)

TIA


----------



## nessz79

So, in light of Disney lifting August blockout dates..this is for both existing and newly purhcased passes, such as FL resident weekday passes?  We are going in March and will be using weekday passes, but may be able to convince DH to purchase next week so we can get in a short visit.


----------



## Robo

Beach710 said:


> This seems like a dumb question that's I'm embarrassed to ask
> 
> I have some really old (circa 2001) unused 1 day park hoppers that I won as put of a Disney weekend were only good for that weekend and have an expiration date long past  - Do they have any value? (I didn't pay anything for them)
> 
> TIA



Very likely they never had (and still do not) any monetary value, as they were "prize" tickets.


----------



## Maverick

Hello Robo and others...  I have a unique DVC / FL Resident AP renewal question.

We purchased DVC Gold passes last November when we lived in Ohio and have since moved to Florida and are official Florida residents now.  When it is time to renew our AP's later this year, we would prefer to renew these as Silver (Which are available to FL residents only).  We do not plan to visit during the additional blockout times associated with the Silver pass. It this possible to do this when we renew or does the renewal have to be a 1-for-1 match meaning we have to renew as Gold since the current AP was purchased as Gold?

Thanks in advance for any info!
Mav


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Maverick said:


> Hello Robo and others...  I have a unique DVC / FL Resident AP renewal question.
> 
> We purchased DVC Gold passes last November when we lived in Ohio and have since moved to Florida and are official Florida residents now.  When it is time to renew our AP's later this year, we would prefer to renew these as Silver (Which are available to FL residents only).  We do not plan to visit during the additional blockout times associated with the Silver pass. It this possible to do this when we renew or does the renewal have to be a 1-for-1 match meaning we have to renew as Gold since the current AP was purchased as Gold?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info!
> Mav



You can renew to whatever passes you like as long as you qualify for the type you want.


----------



## jennk1425

I bought 6 armed forces salute tickets from my local base. Had to cancel our trip because my mom got sick. Are the tickets returnable to the base? Can I resell them to another military family?


----------



## Robo

jennk1425 said:


> I bought 6 armed forces salute tickets from my local base. Had to cancel our trip because my mom got sick.
> 1. Are the tickets returnable to the base?
> 2. Can I resell them to another military family?



1. In most cases, tickets are not refundable.
(But in certain cases, it never hurts to "ask nicely" and explain the circumstances.)

2. Specifically, they cannot.

-From the Disney site:

Disney Military Promotional Tickets may be purchased at participating U.S. military sales outlets outlets only by Eligible Service Members (defined below) or their spouses (but not both), for use by themselves and other family members and friends, as provided herein. These Tickets may not be otherwise transferred, distributed or resold.


----------



## BigGoof81

Robo said:


> 1. In most cases, tickets are not refundable.
> (But in certain cases, it never hurts to "ask nicely" and explain the circumstances.)
> 
> 2. Specifically, they cannot.
> 
> -From the Disney site:
> 
> Disney Military Promotional Tickets may be purchased at participating U.S. military sales outlets outlets only by Eligible Service Members (defined below) or their spouses (but not both), for use by themselves and other family members and friends, as provided herein. These Tickets may not be otherwise transferred, distributed or resold.



Would my brother, who is military, be able to give me park tickets even if he is not going with me? 
He bought buy 5 day regular park tickets (at the military discount) last year and they wound up only using 3 days.  They decided to go to Universal for 2 days instead as their 4th and 5th park days so he has 2 days left on each of his 3 "packages", leaving him with 6 total park passes.


----------



## Robo

BigGoof81 said:


> Would my brother, who is military, be able to give me park tickets even if he is not going with me?
> He bought buy 5 day regular park tickets (at the military discount) last year and they wound up only using 3 days.  They decided to go to Universal for 2 days instead as their 4th and 5th park days so he has 2 days left on each of his 3 "packages", leaving him with 6 total park passes.



If any guest has started using a ticket (including a military ticket)
nobody else can use any remaining days on that partially-used ticket.

Disney Military Ticket *SITE:*

Each Disney Military Promotional Ticket must be used by the same person on any and all days.


----------



## Elbygrl

I am planning a birthday, girls only, trip for January 2018. I have our ADRs and we are staying at the Polynesian in a DVC studio. The only thing I haven't bought yet is tickets. Is there a time frame by which any ticket deals for winter may be announced? I'm wondering if there'd be a better deal by waiting vs. purchasing through my Tickets at Work service.

Thanks!!
Laurie


----------



## Robo

Elbygrl said:


> trip for January 2018.
> 1. Is there a time frame by which any ticket deals for winter may be announced?
> 2. I'm wondering if there'd be a better deal by waiting vs. purchasing through my Tickets at Work service.



1. Nope.
2. Make SURE that whatever deal you are looking at includes SALES TAX.
Many times that is not added until check-out, 
and tax is a very significant amount of money when trying to compare ticket "deals."


----------



## Belle & Ariel

Last month I bought the UCT 7 day PHs at the 4 day price of 431.95.  The adult tickets have a date of 2/21/2017 on the lower right corner.  I cannot find any mention of use by 12/31/18 so I do not know if they are the old or new tickets. They say 7 day PH.  I am considering using them to buy the special DVC premium AP if there is not a big price difference.  
What would they be worth on an upgrade?
Thanks!!


----------



## Robo

Belle & Ariel said:


> Last month I bought the UCT 7 day PHs at the 4 day price of 431.95.  The adult tickets have a date of 2/21/2017 on the lower right corner.  I cannot find any mention of use by 12/31/18 so I do not know if they are the old or new tickets. They say 7 day PH.  I am considering using them to buy the special DVC premium AP if there is not a big price difference.
> What would they be worth on an upgrade?



I'm going to go with the current 7-day PH price of $516.53 (incl. tax,) each.


----------



## Belle & Ariel

Robo said:


> I'm going to go with the current 7-day PH price of $516.53 (incl. tax,) each.


Robo Thanks for great news.


----------



## Robo

Belle & Ariel said:


> Robo Thanks for great news.



Understand that I am just a poster on the internet.
I can't speak for what actual tickets UT sold you.
I'm just giving you my "best guess."

I would make contact with UT and ask if these, for sure, are "new stock" (minted after Feb. 12, 2017)
or "old stock" (minted before Feb. 12, 2017.)


----------



## minster22

Any rumors about a ticket price increase for anytime soon? Looking ahead to the next few months of our budget to see when we can purchase them. TIA.


----------



## Robo

minster22 said:


> Any rumors about a ticket price increase for anytime soon?



Nope.
But, don't take that as meaning that there won't be one...


----------



## nessz79

FL residents planning to do a weekend trip in November, followed by a week-long stay March 10-17.

If we purchase 3 day FL resident tickets in November and use 2 of those days, and then return on Sunday March 10th to use the 3rd day, can we then upgrade to a Weekday pass that same Sunday?  We would then use the weekday pass for the remainder of our March trip.

I think this is what we have done before, but I want to be sure that I can upgrade on the 3rd day as we are using it on a weekend...

Thank you!!


----------



## Robo

nessz79 said:


> FL residents planning to do a weekend trip in November, followed by a week-long stay March 10-17.
> If we purchase 3 day FL resident tickets in November and use 2 of those days, and then return on Sunday March 10th to use the 3rd day, can we then upgrade to a Weekday pass that same Sunday?  We would then use the weekday pass for the remainder of our March trip.



Sorry, that's out of my area of knowledge.
Maybe an expert on the nuances of upgrading FL Resident tickets will respond.


----------



## nessz79

Robo said:


> Sorry, that's out of my area of knowledge.
> Maybe an expert on the nuances of upgrading FL Resident tickets will respond.



Ok, thank you!  You have answered so many question over the years .  I sometimes go away from disboards for a couple years when we aren't traveling, but when I come back, it's nice to see you still patiently answering so many questions.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Robo said:


> Understand that I am just a poster on the internet.
> I can't speak for what actual tickets UT sold you.
> I'm just giving you my "best guess."
> 
> I would make contact with UT and ask if these, for sure, are "new stock" (minted before Feb. 12, 2017)
> or "old stock" (minted after Feb. 12, 2017.)



Flip the terms for new stock and old stock   The old stock was minted before 2/12.


----------



## Robo

FelisLachesis said:


> Flip the terms for new stock and old stock   The old stock was minted before 2/12.



Pshaw!
Done.
Thank you.

(You know, it's impossible to "proof" your own work.)


----------



## Robo

nessz79 said:


> Ok, thank you!  You have answered so many question over the years .  I sometimes go away from disboards for a couple years when we aren't traveling, but when I come back, it's nice to see you still patiently answering so many questions.



What a nice thing to say!
Thank you!


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Hi, sorry for what may be a redundant question!  I think I am confusing myself trying to read up.  
My son's girlfriend will be spending a few days with us on an upcoming trip.  Her cousin is a CM and will be giving her a 2 day PH ticket and getting her a discount on a 2 day PH ticket.

Will I be able to link both of those tickets in advance to make FP at 60 days for all 4 days?

Thank you for ALL the great information and patience!!  It is very much appreciated.


----------



## Robo

5DisneyNuts said:


> Hi, sorry for what may be a redundant question!  I think I am confusing myself trying to read up.
> My son's girlfriend will be spending a few days with us on an upcoming trip.  Her cousin is a CM and will be giving her a 2 day PH ticket and getting her a discount on a 2 day PH ticket.
> 
> Will I be able to link both of those tickets in advance to make FP at 60 days for all 4 days?
> 
> Thank you for ALL the great information and patience!!  It is very much appreciated.



I'm sorry, but this is actually a FP question.
With some kinds of CM tickets, the CM must advance-book the FPs.
I suggest that you read through the FP Sticky and/or post your question on that thread.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Robo said:


> I'm sorry, but this is actually a FP question.
> With some kinds of CM tickets, the CM must advance-book the FPs.
> I suggest that you read through the FP Sticky and/or post your question on that thread.



Will do!  Thank you Robo!


----------



## dxdpfan

I'm planning on upgrading my 5-day ticket purchased from Undercover Tourist to an annual pass. My sister is insisting that I need to enter the park and use one of the days first before upgrading to an AP. I told her that I read here that it's no longer necessary. Why is it no longer necessary? Or was it never necessary and she's just making things up?


----------



## FelisLachesis

dxdpfan said:


> I'm planning on upgrading my 5-day ticket purchased from Undercover Tourist to an annual pass. My sister is insisting that I need to enter the park and use one of the days first before upgrading to an AP. I told her that I read here that it's no longer necessary. Why is it no longer necessary? Or was it never necessary and she's just making things up?



If I remember right, it used to be that upgrading an unused ticket would give you the amount paid for the ticket. So if you got it at a discount site, then you'd get the discounted value of the ticket when upgrading.

Upgrading a used, but not expired, ticket would give you the Disney face value of the ticket. 

Now, you get the Disney value of the ticket when upgrading, used or not, as long as the ticket isn't expired.  

When going to upgrade, figure out how much you should pay for the upgrade. If the CM at guest relations gives you a different price, then respectfully voice your concern, and ask for a manager if necessary. If the manager still gives you the wrong price, then politely refuse to pay for the upgrade, and find another location.


----------



## Robo

dxdpfan said:


> 1. I'm planning on upgrading my 5-day ticket purchased from Undercover Tourist to an annual pass.
> 2. My sister is insisting that I need to enter the park and use one of the days first before upgrading to an AP.
> 3. I told her that I read here that it's no longer necessary.



2. Nope.
3. Correct.
1. What matters most is WHEN your ticket was purchased by the RESELLER from Disney.
The price to upgrade can be different if your ticket was minted prior to -or after- the Feb. 12, 2017 price increase.
Click >> "*All About Tickets*" >*HERE*< and jump to the "Upgrading Tickets" post for 
details.


----------



## dxdpfan

Robo said:


> 2. Nope.
> 3. Correct.
> 1. What matters most is WHEN your ticket was purchased by the RESELLER from Disney.
> The price to upgrade can be different if your ticket was minted prior to -or after- the Feb. 12, 2017 price increase.
> Click >> "*All About Tickets*" >*HERE*< and jump to the "Upgrading Tickets" post for
> details.



The tickets were purchased right before the Feb 12th price increase. So it would be worth the pre-Feb 12th 5-day ticket value, right? And I would be paying the AP price less the pre-Feb 12th 5-day ticket value?


----------



## Robo

dxdpfan said:


> The tickets were purchased right before the Feb 12th price increase.
> 1. So it would be worth the pre-Feb 12th 5-day ticket value, right?
> 2. And I would be paying the AP price less the pre-Feb 12th 5-day ticket value?



1. Right.
2. Yes.


----------



## MOM POPPINS

Hi Robo  
I am going to my first convention at WDW in January.  I read the ticket thread and see the passes that have the enter after a certain time are not able to be upgraded... however is this one allowed to be upgraded? "*Multi-day MYW Convention Ticket* is about a 10% savings from the regular MYW prices and *includes one WPF&M visit*."  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

MOM POPPINS said:


> Hi Robo
> I am going to my first convention at WDW in January.  I read the ticket thread and see the passes that have the enter after a certain time are not able to be upgraded... however is this one allowed to be upgraded? "*Multi-day MYW Convention Ticket* is about a 10% savings from the regular MYW prices and *includes one WPF&M visit*."  Thanks!



It likely is one that can be.
If so, it would be worth what you would pay for it, so
there's no advantage in upgrading to save money over
simply just buying the ticket that you want in  the first place.


----------



## MOM POPPINS

Robo said:


> It likely is one that can be.
> If so, it would be worth what you would pay for it, so
> there's no advantage in upgrading to save money over
> simply just buying the ticket that you want in  the first place.



Work is including and paying since it is part of the convention and I need to get a new Annual Pass  so there is no risk in trying it. Thanks!


----------



## sunny_stace

Hi everyone!

I'm sure this question has been asked at some point, but I am currently at work and am unable to read through all 111 pages!  I'm hoping one of you lovely Dis-ers may have some insight for me!

I have two trips coming up this fall and will have 2 separate tickets (one 5 day park hopper and one 5 day base ticket.)  Is there a way to ensure that the correct ticket gets linked to the correct Magic Band through MDE.  I can't seem to find anything and I haven't been able to source a straight answer through Disney's online help centre or get through to guest services yet.  I'm really hoping not to need to call in as they don't have a toll-free number and I don't have free long distance!  If anyone has had a similar experience or has any insight I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Robo

sunny_stace said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm sure this question has been asked at some point, but I am currently at work and am unable to read through all 111 pages!  I'm hoping one of you lovely Dis-ers may have some insight for me!
> 
> I have two trips coming up this fall and will have 2 separate tickets (one 5 day park hopper and one 5 day base ticket.)  Is there a way to ensure that the correct ticket gets linked to the correct Magic Band through MDE.  I can't seem to find anything and I haven't been able to source a straight answer through Disney's online help centre or get through to guest services yet.  I'm really hoping not to need to call in as they don't have a toll-free number and I don't have free long distance!  If anyone has had a similar experience or has any insight I would greatly appreciate it!


Create a fake guest in your MDE and transfer the tickets you don't want to use on the first trip to that "guest."
After your first trip, transfer those tickets back to the "real" guests so they can be used for the second trip.


----------



## sunny_stace

Robo said:


> Create a fake guest in your MDE and transfer the tickets you don't want to use on the first trip to that "guest."
> After your first trip, transfer those tickets back to the "real" guests so they can be used for the second trip.



Hi Robo!  Thank you so much for your quick reply!  I appreciate it! 

I'm a worrywart so I bit the bullet and called Disney directly 

The lovely Cast Member I spoke to assured me that once both tickets are purchased and show in MDE, I can either contact their Internet Help Desk to "prioritize" them, or it can be done at check-in or at Guest Services before entering a park!  Much easier than I thought!


----------



## Robo

sunny_stace said:


> Hi Robo!  Thank you so much for your quick reply!  I appreciate it!
> 
> I'm a worrywart so I bit the bullet and called Disney directly
> 
> The lovely Cast Member I spoke to assured me that once both tickets are purchased and show in MDE, I can either contact their Internet Help Desk to "prioritize" them, or it can be done at check-in or at Guest Services before entering a park!  Much easier than I thought!


----------



## back2disney

Robo said:


> View attachment 258408


lol


----------



## sunny_stace

Robo said:


> View attachment 258408



The CM I spoke to didn't even seem phased by the question!  Surely I can't be the first person to have asked, but I also know that not all CMs have as much information or are as up on policies as others...may I ask why you might think the information she gave is incorrect?


----------



## Lori74

My husband received 4 parkhopper tickets from a coca cola rep from work last year. how do we make sure these tickets work?


----------



## Robo

Lori74 said:


> My husband received 4 parkhopper tickets from a coca cola rep from work last year. how do we make sure these tickets work?



Do what it says in the following eMail from WDW-

Below is a quote from an eMail from WDW Guest Relations regarding tickets:



> Greetings from the Walt Disney World Resort!
> Please send a copy of the front and back of your tickets, as well as a copy of your Government issued I.D. to Ticket.Usage@DisneyWorld.com.
> 
> Include your name and daytime telephone number. We are unable to provide usage without these copies.
> 
> Please note, we are not able to receive messages or attachments greater than two mega bytes. If needed, send your files in separate messages or compress them prior to sending.
> If you are visiting the Walt Disney World Resort within five days and need immediate assistance, please call us at (407) 560-2544, Monday through Friday between the hours of 9:00am and 5:00pm (EST). We may also be reached Sunday and Saturday between the hours of 10:00am and 5:00pm (EST).
> 
> I personally assure you that your message has been received. Depending on the amount of research required, our response time may vary; however, a member of my Guest Experience Services Team will contact you within five days.
> 
> Sincerely, Director, Guest Experience Services


----------



## Lori74

Thank you  I appreciate your help!


----------



## earfulofmagic

I must not be hitting the right keywords -- having a hard time finding answers. My apologies if this has been clarified already.

going to WDW in the fall. on arrival day, we plan to enjoy the resort and visit Disney Springs. I plan to price bridge my unused, pre-Feb 2017 ticket to an AP there, and use to enter the parks the next day for the first time.

The AP is *immediately* active once I pay for the upgrade, correct? That day becomes Day 1 of My First AP Year, and memory maker, discounts, ability to buy TiW are instantly available?


----------



## Robo

earfulofmagic said:


> 1. The AP is *immediately* active once I pay for the upgrade, correct? 2. That day becomes Day 1 of My First AP Year,
> 3. and memory maker, discounts, ability to buy TiW are instantly available?


1. In this case, you will be buying and activating the AP in the same transaction, so, yes.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.


----------



## Ellen

Hi,

I have a couple questions:

If I buy ticket from Parksavers how do I know when it was minted?

If the ticket is a 5 day with 2 free days is that considered 7 day ticket for bridging or a 5 day ?

Should I prepay discounted price for memory maker or just wait til I upgrade to AP which includes photopass

Thanks

Ellen


----------



## Robo

Ellen said:


> 1. If I buy ticket from Parksavers how do I know when it was minted?
> 2. If the ticket is a 5 day with 2 free days is that considered 7 day ticket for bridging or a 5 day ?
> 3. Should I prepay discounted price for memory maker or just wait til I upgrade to AP which includes photopass



1. If it is a "current" (minted after Feb. 12, 2017) ticket, it will have an expiration date of Dec. 31, 2018.
(But, call Parksavers and ASK, so you'll know before you buy.)
2. It IS a 7-day ticket.
3. If you're going to upgrade to AP, no need to "pre-buy" now.


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

I have tried to search for this, but not sure that I've used the right words to get the best results in the search bar. We purchased APs online and will be activating them the night we arrive in WDW, so that we don't have to worry about issues on our first theme park morning. I know that my DH and I will both need our DVC cards and IDs (we bought the DVC APs). We will also be activating both of my DS's APs. Do they need to be present as well? It sounds like it's luck of the draw with the CMs, so I'd rather be safe and have all 4 of us go to activate them, but if it's possible with just the 2 adults, that would definitely be faster. We'd have friends at the hotel to stay with the kids, so no worries about leaving them alone.


----------



## Robo

DisneyWillow1975 said:


> I have tried to search for this, but not sure that I've used the right words to get the best results in the search bar. We purchased APs online and will be activating them the night we arrive in WDW, so that we don't have to worry about issues on our first theme park morning. I know that my DH and I will both need our DVC cards and IDs (we bought the DVC APs). We will also be activating both of my DS's APs.
> 1. Do they need to be present as well? It sounds like it's luck of the draw with the CMs, so I'd rather be safe and have all 4 of us go to activate them,
> 2. but if it's possible with just the 2 adults, that would definitely be faster. We'd have friends at the hotel to stay with the kids, so no worries about leaving them alone.


1. Yes.
2. All adults need to be present with legal photo IDs.


----------



## Ellen

Robo said:


> 1. If it is a "current" (minted after Feb. 12, 2017) ticket, it will have an expiration date of Dec. 31, 2018.
> (But, call Parksavers and ASK, so you'll know before you buy.)
> 2. It IS a 7-day ticket.
> 3. If you're going to upgrade to AP, no need to "pre-buy" now.


Thank you


----------



## melana

I have a ticket question. I am sure it has been answered but my mind went numb after the first few pages. 
here goes..

This is my 4th time going to Disney but my 1st time not doing a package that includes room, tickets and dining. Everything I have booked has been separate. 

I purchased a 6 day park hopper. I messed up and bought an extra day because while I was planning I did not take into account that I would have a party ticket for MNSSHP and I do not want to do a park the day of the party so that ticket takes care of my entry on party night.  The day of the party is a relaxing/pool day/resort changing day. 

My first night is a room only reservation at the Contemporary. The rest of the my stay is a 5 night stay at BLT.  If I wanted to, can I activate my tickets on my first night at the Contemporary and they stay activated even with switching resorts?(I know technically they are sort of the same but I will be checking out of one and checking into another).  Right now, I am toying with the idea of either going to Epcot or MK on that first afternoon/evening.  I may not but depending on how I feel after a 14 hour drive over 2 days, I may go.


----------



## Robo

melana said:


> Everything I have booked has been separate.
> I purchased a 6 day park hopper...
> My first night is a room only reservation at the Contemporary. The rest of the my stay is a 5 night stay at BLT.
> If I wanted to, can I activate my tickets on my first night at the Contemporary and they stay activated even with switching resorts?



You don't need to "activate" your tickets.
Changing resorts will not affect anything regarding your tickets.
Your tickets are completely independent of where you are staying, so you can just
use them at any time.
You can advance-book FP+ starting 60 days before your check-in date.

Have fun!


----------



## melana

Thanks Robo!! I sort of figured that but I wanted to ask anyway.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Hey Robo, Headed down for a quick trip in August and we have the access to discounted tickets through Perks at Work. Can we use these to upgrade to AP's while we are there? Headed back down in November and June so I want to get the most bang for my buck.


----------



## Robo

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Hey Robo, Headed down for a quick trip in August and we have the access to discounted tickets through Perks at Work. Can we use these to upgrade to AP's while we are there? Headed back down in November and June so I want to get the most bang for my buck.



Sorry, but I have not heard any reports of "Perks at Work" WDW tickets.
(That's not to say that they are not legit, BTW.)
A quick rule of thumb about tickets is that if the discount is greater than about 10-15%, then
the tickets might not be upgradable.

What are the quoted prices from "Perks at Work" and do those figures include the sales tax?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

I'd be willing to bet that what the previous poster called "Perks at Work" is actually the company Tickets At Work, which I see all the time. If that's what it actually is, the tickets are just normal "net rate" tickets that can be upgraded.


----------



## Robo

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> I'd be willing to bet that what the previous poster called "Perks at Work" is actually the company Tickets At Work, which I see all the time. If that's what it actually is, the tickets are just normal "net rate" tickets that can be upgraded.



"Perks at Work" is actually another entity that I can find on line *HERE.*
And, they do, in fact, offer WDW tickets.

I know about Tickets at Work, but I'm new to Perks at Work.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Robo said:


> "Perks at Work" is actually another entity that I can find on line *HERE.*
> And, they do, in fact, offer WDW tickets.
> 
> I know about Tickets at Work, but I'm new to Perks at Work.



Interesting. I've never heard of that one either, in that case.


----------



## nycdisneygal

Ok - I am confused.  Usually I book our onsite hotel and tickets together. This time I have the hotel but we want to get Annual Passes.  I read on a recent post that you no longer get a voucher if you buy online.  How do I do my FAst pass plus then?  Also, what are my options for buying a ticket now that I can upgrade? Are all of UT tickets upgradeable?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

nycdisneygal said:


> Ok - I am confused.  Usually I book our onsite hotel and tickets together. This time I have the hotel but we want to get Annual Passes.  I read on a recent post that you no longer get a voucher if you buy online.  How do I do my FAst pass plus then?



If you're logged into MDX at the time of purchase (which you should be), the tickets or passes you purchase get linked automatically. You get a will call confirmation number.


----------



## Jennny

Hi, our family has 6 day park hopper tickets - part of a package purchased through WDW.
 Only one of us wants to upgrade to AP.
We arrive next week.
Can I call today and upgrade only one to an AP. Reason I wasnted to do now was to book FP for an October trip as well. 
I was worried everyone on reservation had to have same tickets - or worried if removing and adding tickets might bugger things up.


----------



## Robo

Jennny said:


> Hi, our family has 6 day park hopper tickets - part of a package purchased through WDW.
> Only one of us wants to upgrade to AP.
> We arrive next week.
> 1. Can I call today and upgrade only one to an AP.
> 2. Reason I wasnted to do now was to book FP for an October trip as well.
> 3. I was worried everyone on reservation had to have same tickets -
> 4. or worried if removing and adding tickets might bugger things up.



1. Sorry, no.
But, after you check in, you WILL be able to deal with tickets individually.
2. Even with an AP, you'd not be able to do that, due to your upcoming trip's FPs.
3. They DO. That's a major drawback of "package tickets."
4. Depends on how and when that gets done, but in most cases
(like upgrading a ticket when you arrive) it won't hurt any FPs.


----------



## Jennny

Robo said:


> 1. Sorry, no.



Ok thank you.
So, would I have to wait until next week after we enter a park or can I do it on our arrival day at Disney Springs the day before our first park day?


----------



## Robo

Jennny said:


> Ok thank you.
> So, would I have to wait until next week after we enter a park or can I do it on our arrival day at Disney Springs the day before our first park day?



You can do the upgrade as soon as you arrive (and have checked in.)
Use on-line check-in, and set your arrival time even earlier than you plan on getting there.
(You can do your on-line check-in today, right now, if you like.)
Disney Springs is a fine place to do the upgrade, although it can be done outside any
of the park gates, too.


----------



## jjjones325

How do I determine how much it will cost to upgrade to an AP?

Booked a room/ticket package from WDW site with 9 day Park Hopper for 3 people arriving in December 2017.
Interested in upgrading to AP while at WDW for all 3 of us.

Looking at my reservation, it's hard to distinguish how much I'm paying for the tickets as part of my package.  If I just quote a 9 day PH ticket and multiply that times 3, and then subtract that figure from the cost of 3 AP's, does that give me what I'd have to pay to upgrade?  Just having trouble determining how much of my package price relates to my 9 day PH tickets.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

jjjones325 said:


> If I just quote a 9 day PH ticket and multiply that times 3, and then subtract that figure from the cost of 3 AP's, does that give me what I'd have to pay to upgrade?  Just having trouble determining how much of my package price relates to my 9 day PH tickets.



The pre-arrival cost of a 9D PH ticket including tax is 537.83.

Subtract that from the after tax cost of whatever AP you want.

Then multiply that by the number of people.


----------



## kimieko

I have a question about the PhotoPass option with the annual pass. (I'm sorry if this has been answered, I searched and didn't find anything)

My husband and I will be in WDW for 8 days in November, and will then be taking our nephew back for a trip in April, I have done all of the math and before any dining discounts, we will save $250 when including the cost for Memory Maker which we want. When it comes to Memory Maker, if I do a ticket upgrade when we arrive in November, will we need to wait the 3 days that others have to wait if they don't purchase Memory Maker in advance, or will pictures be available from our first day?


----------



## Robo

kimieko said:


> I have a question about the PhotoPass option with the annual pass. (I'm sorry if this has been answered, I searched and didn't find anything)
> 
> My husband and I will be in WDW for 8 days in November, and will then be taking our nephew back for a trip in April, I have done all of the math and before any dining discounts, we will save $250 when including the cost for Memory Maker which we want. When it comes to Memory Maker, if I do a ticket upgrade when we arrive in November, will we need to wait the 3 days that others have to wait if they don't purchase Memory Maker in advance, or will pictures be available from our first day?



No waiting.
You'll get ALL photos taken from the start, and all photos will be available for a  full year.


----------



## kimieko

Robo said:


> No waiting.
> You'll get ALL photos taken from the start, and all photos will be available for a  full year.


Thank you!


----------



## jennytmitch

I have read through most of this thread and haven't seen this question asked.  We are debating 2 trips in 2018.  One in July with me and dd and then one in late November/early December with me, dh, ds1 and ds2.  If I purchase a package, can I upgrade, just my ticket to an annual pass?  Would this interfere with the later trip if we plan to purchase a package?  Would I have to purchase tickets with the package?


----------



## Robo

jennytmitch said:


> I have read through most of this thread and haven't seen this question asked.  We are debating 2 trips in 2018.  One in July with me and dd and then one in late November/early December with me, dh, ds1 and ds2.
> 1. If I purchase a package, can I upgrade, just my ticket to an annual pass?
> 2. Would this interfere with the later trip if we plan to purchase a package?
> 3. Would I have to purchase tickets with the package?



1. Yes. AFTER you have arrived at WDW and checked in.
2. No.
3. All guests as part of the SAME package on any given trip need to buy the same kind of tickets. But, AFTER ARRIVAL, each ticket can be dealt with individually.
Is there a reason that you WANT to buy "packages" rather than simply make room-only reservations and buy tickets separately?


----------



## jennytmitch

We have done the packages in the past and I like that everything is paid for before we get there.  If I can get a better deal, then I am open to doing that.  We have typically gone in the past during free dining.  I am not counting on that for either of these trips.  I was just thinking that we could use the AP discounts for the later trip.


----------



## Robo

jennytmitch said:


> We have done the packages in the past and I like that everything is paid for before we get there.  If I can get a better deal, then I am open to doing that.  We have typically gone in the past during free dining.  I am not counting on that for either of these trips.  I was just thinking that we could use the AP discounts for the later trip.



Yup.
If you WANT to buy a "package" and some guests have APs and some don't, those with APs can simply
HOLD their package tickets until a future trip when they can use/upgrade the tickets or 
use their value to help pay for a new or renewal AP.


----------



## jennytmitch

Robo said:


> Yup.
> If you WANT to buy a "package" and some guests have APs and some don't, those with APs can simply
> HOLD their package tickets until a future trip when they can use/upgrade the tickets or
> use their value to help pay for a new or renewal AP.




Thank you!


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

Robo said:


> *Upgrading Tickets*
> 
> An *"upgrade" *is defined by WDW as *adding *one or more days to any base ticket,
> and/or adding one or both of the other options, Park Hopper or Water Park Fun & More (WPF&M) to an existing ticket.
> Or, upgrading a standard ticket to an Annual Pass (AP) is other popular option.
> 
> *The basic rule for the cost of upgrading *a ticket is to
> subtract the cost of the ticket that you HAVE from the cost of the ticket that you WANT.
> That difference in cost is how much the upgrade will cost (plus 6.5% tax on that difference amount.)
> 
> A ticket can be upgraded more than once, if needed,
> even during the time the guest is using the ticket's assets, with no restrictions,
> except for the maximum number of days allowed per ticket
> and the "14 days from first use rule."
> 
> Note that in order to qualify as an "upgrade" the transaction requires a payment (not a refund,)
> and can only be done on a one-to-one basis.
> *Guests cannot combine the value of more than one ticket.*
> In other words, if you own two different tickets (say, a 3-day ticket -and- a 1-day ticket,)
> you could not add the value of both tickets to end up with a single new ticket of four or more days.
> 
> *Where to do the Upgrade*
> An upgrade can be done at any WDW theme park or water park ticket window or Guest Relations, or at the Disney Springs Guest Relations office.
> 
> The Concierge staff at WDW resorts can do many standard ticket upgrade transactions,
> but they cannot do any transactions regarding Annual Passes.
> 
> *Upgrading BEFORE arriving at WDW.*
> •If you bought tickets as part of a WDW Resort package, you can usually call WDW and have your package tickets upgraded before you arrive.
> 
> However, in many cases, it is not possible to upgrade a stand-alone ticket (one NOT purchased as part of a WDW resort package.)
> •If you bought tickets from one of the many authorized WDW ticket resellers/discounters
> those tickets cannot be upgraded by Disney until you arrive at WDW.
> It is occasionally possible to contact the original authorized reseller and that seller
> MIGHT be able to take back the tickets in exchange for longer/larger tickets.
> 
> •If you bought stand-alone tickets directly from WDW, on-line or over the phone,
> those tickets can _sometimes_ be upgraded in advance of your trip by Disney via a phone call.
> Call (407) 939-7523 in the US.
> Call 0800 16 90 730 in the UK.
> 
> *Any MYW ticket must be upgraded within 14 days of first use.*
> If the first day of use is a Sunday, the last time an upgrade or modification may be done before close-of-business of the second Saturday which follows.
> Also, tickets cannot be upgraded after out-of-town guests have retuned home.
> *
> If you use up all of your entitlements on a ticket,* the LATEST that you can do any sort of upgrade or modification
> is before close-of-business on the day that you use that ticket's last asset.
> This means that if you had (as example) a four day ticket and your fourth day of use was a Friday,
> from Saturday onward you cannot do any upgrade, even though it is within the 14 day period.
> Note this does not apply to Florida Resident Tickets, in which case the Guest name is preprinted on the ticket...
> and they may add days after the last entitlement is used
> as long as they have a photo ID that matches the name preprinted on the ticket.
> 
> Note that you can add major theme park days and/or the WPF&M option
> to any ticket even after all of the original major theme park days have been used,
> provided it meets the requirements of the previous paragraph.
> You can not exceed the maximum of ten days of total major theme park entitlements.
> -----------------------------------
> *
> Cost to Upgrade*:
> 
> *"Price bridging" for Upgrading Tickets **has changed in some **cases.
> As it stands now, tickets purchased from stock issued before the
> price increase of Feb. 12, 2017 (this is NOT necessarily related to the date that YOU purchased your tickets)
> will be bridged only to the pre-increase price that Disney sold these tickets to the public.
> *
> That means:
> There are currently *two different ticket upgrade scenarios:*
> 
> 1. To upgrade an "*Old Price*" Ticket:
> If the ticket that you have, and want to upgrade, was purchased from an authorized ticket reseller from "old stock" or "leftover tickets" (a ticket minted BEFORE the Feb. 12 price increase,) THAT ticket will be price-bridged up to the full WDW gate price that was in place BEFORE Feb. 12, 2017. Even if you actually purchased your tickets after Feb. 12, if you bought
> "leftover tickets" from the resellers older stock of tickets, they are considered to be tickets
> minted before Feb. 12.
> 
> The price at which Disney sold these tickets to the public "before Feb. 12" will be the price subtracted from the CURRENT gate price of the new ticket to which you are upgrading.
> That difference price will be the cost to upgrade.
> 
> 
> 2. To upgrade a "*New Price*" Ticket:
> If the ticket that you have, and want to upgrade, was purchased from an authorized ticket reseller from "current stock" (a ticket minted AFTER the Feb. 12 price increase,) THAT ticket will be price-bridged up to the full CURRENT WDW gate price.
> That "current price" of your original ticket will be subtracted from the CURRENT gate price of the new ticket to which you are upgrading.
> That difference price will be the cost to upgrade.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Ticket PRICES-CURRENT-Since Feb. 12, 2017 *can be found on the WDW website* HERE.
> 
> Ticket PRICES-PREVIOUS to Feb. 12, 2017 *from an archived Allears page* HERE.*
> 
> For the transaction of a ticket upgrade: a ticketing CM can manually raise the price of a guest's ticket that was purchased at a discount (or purchased before a WDW price increase) up to the current (that day) gate price of that same kind of ticket.
> This procedure is often called "Price Bridging" on these boards.
> Price bridging allows guests to upgrade a ticket and still "keep the savings" that they got when they bought a discounted ticket.
> 
> *Price bridging is NOT done for tickets purchased "directly from Disney"* (at the gates, by mail, on line, on the phone.)
> 
> Price bridging IS done for upgrading tickets purchased from authorized WDW ticket resellers (discounters,)
> Price bridging IS done for upgrading tickets purchased as part of a WDW Resort package (room -and- tickets,)
> Price bridging IS done for upgrading tickets purchased at any retail Disney Store.
> 
> *The best way that a guest is sure to get the correct price when upgrading a ticket
> that qualifies the the "price bridge" is first "do the math" and KNOW exactly how much the ticket upgrade should cost BEFORE going to the booth to get the upgrade.*
> 
> *Current Ticket PRICES* can be found on the WDW website* HERE.*
> 
> If the ticket CM offers an unexpected (incorrect) upgrade price, the guest can nicely ask the CM to "check again, please, as the price should be lower on these kind of tickets."
> If that doesn't net the correct price, nicely ask to speak with a ticket supervisor.
> If that doesn't net the correct price, nicely decline the upgrade, i.e., "I've decided not to do this."
> Then, the guest can go to another ticket/Guest Relations booth (at a different park or other WDW ticketing location) and/or try the upgrade at a different time of day.
> 
> There is no "best location/worst location" to get a correct ticket upgrade transaction, as the skill-level, training-level, experience-level of any CMs at any particular location can change with the date, the time, and any other scheduling situation.
> "Luck-of-the-draw" is fully in play, here.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> *Which discounted ticket to buy for use in an Upgrade.*
> 
> Don't worry about the LENGTH of the discounted ticket _intended for upgrade_.
> You want to do the math to see which of the tickets offer the best SAVINGS over the full-gate cost.
> 
> That way, when you do the upgrade the price-bridge will allow you to "keep the savings"
> while getting to buy the AP.
> 
> The other side of this is that if the advance-purchased intended-for-upgrade discount ticket is the only ticket that you have in your MDE account, you will only be able to advance-book FP+ for the number of days on your ticket, even if your trip will be longer than that.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> More upgrading details:
> 
> *If you originally purchased stand-alone tickets directly from the WDW website or via a phone call to WDW,
> or at a WDW ticket or Guest Relations window: *
> If you want to upgrade,
> you must pay the difference between what you originally paid Disney for the original ticket,
> and the current gate price of the ticket to which you are upgrading,
> plus 6.5% tax on the difference price.
> 
> *If you originally purchased stand-alone tickets from an Authorized Retailer (reseller) of WDW tickets (this DOES include purchase from The Disney Store)*
> If you want to upgrade, your cost will be the difference between the current gate price of the original ticket that you HAVE,
> and the current gate price of the ticket that you WANT (the ticket to which you are upgrading,)
> plus 6.5% tax on the difference price.
> 
> *If you originally purchased WDW Resort Package tickets
> (as part of a "room -and- tickets" reservation)*
> If you want to upgrade, your cost will be the difference between the current gate price of the original ticket that you HAVE,
> and the current gate price of the ticket that you WANT (the ticket to which you are upgrading,)
> plus 6.5% tax on the difference price.
> 
> (Just below is a rare situation when 2 tickets can be combined for an upgrade.)
> *At the Water Parks and Disney Quest only,*
> if you have a 1-day water park or 1-day Disney Quest ticket that is unused (or has been used that same day)
> you can combine that ticket with a MYW ticket to add the WPF&M option to the MYW ticket,
> and just pay the difference between what was paid for the water park or Disney Quest ticket
> and the current price of the MYW option (plus 6.5% tax on the difference price.)
> This will not generally work if the MYW ticket is already a Hopper, as the cost to upgrade would be less than the price of a one day water park or DQ ticket, because, officially, WDW does not give refunds on tickets.
> ======================================
> 
> *Upgrading to an Annual Pass (AP)*
> An upgrade to any level of Annual Pass follows basically the same rules as any other upgrade of MYW tickets.
> You cannot combine the value of more than one ticket in order to upgrade to a singe new ticket or AP.
> 
> The notable exception to this is if you have both a MYW ticket and a used water park or Disney Quest ticket,
> these can be combined, along with additional money, for upgrading to a Platinum Plus AP.
> 
> If the current gate value of the ticket from which you want to upgrade is higher than the full price of the AP,
> "officially," you would not be able to do an upgrade.
> (If an exception is made, "officially," you will not receive a refund of the difference price.)
> 
> Any upgrade must be done at WDW at a location with access to the Automated Ticketing System (ATS).
> Basically this is any park (including water park) ticket window or Guest Relations location,
> or at the Disney Springs Guest Relations.
> The Concierge staff at the resorts are not able to handle any type of AP transaction.
> 
> *Cost of Upgrading to an AP*:
> 
> *If you originally purchased stand-alone tickets directly from the WDW website,
> or via a phone call to WDW,
> or at a WDW ticket or Guest Relations window: *
> If you want to upgrade, your cost will be the difference between what you originally paid Disney for the original ticket,
> and the current gate price of the ticket that you WANT (the ticket to which you are upgrading,)
> plus 6.5% tax on the difference price.
> 
> *If you originally purchased stand-alone tickets from an Authorized Retailer (reseller) of WDW tickets: *
> If you want to upgrade, your cost will be the difference between the current gate price of the original ticket that you HAVE,
> and the current gate price of the ticket that you WANT (the ticket to which you are upgrading,)
> plus 6.5% tax on the difference price.
> 
> *If you originally purchased WDW Resort Package tickets
> (as part of a "room -and- tickets" reservation)*
> If you want to upgrade, your cost will be the difference between the current gate price of the original ticket that you HAVE,
> and the current gate price of the ticket that you WANT (the ticket to which you are upgrading,)
> plus 6.5% tax on the difference price.
> 
> *If you are an Annual Passholder*
> and you are renewing your AP within the renewal window (up to 60 days before or 30 days after your AP anniversary date)
> you may upgrade a MYW ticket to the Pass using the renewal rate.
> All other upgrade rules apply, except the expiration date will be one year from the expiration date of the original AP.
> 
> *If upgrading from a MYW ticket,* and the MYW ticket has been partially (or fully) used,
> the expiration date of the new AP will be set to one year from the date of first use of the original MYW ticket being upgraded.
> If the MYW ticket has not been used, the expiration date will be one year from the date of the AP upgrade.
> 
> NOTE:
> When upgrading to Annual Pass,
> if the Guest's original ticket included Water Park Fun & More Option, *and any part of that option was used*,
> then the Guest may only upgrade to the Platinum Plus AP or Premier AP.
> 
> If none of the WPF&M options were used prior to upgrading,
> then the guest may choose the kind of AP (Platinum, Platinum Plus, or Premier AP)
> to which the guest will be upgrading.
> 
> If the guest purchased the *Memory Maker photo service*, in some cases, it is possible that the Memory Maker purchase cost can be refunded -or- deducted from the cost of purchasing, or upgrading to, an AP (since APs now _include_ the Memory Maker photo service.)
> 
> When *parking at a theme park*, if the guest has paid for parking and wants to purchase, or upgrade to, an AP that day,
> if the guest takes the parking receipt to the booth where the AP transaction takes place, the parking cost can be refunded -or- deducted from the cost of purchasing, or upgrading to, an AP (since APs _include_ free Theme Park parking.)
> 
> *A Florida Resident *who is upgrading a 3-day or 4-day ticket may do the upgrade any time within six months of the date of first use of the original ticket.
> The Florida Resident will also have the option of a Weekday Select Pass or Seasonal Pass, as well as an AP, PAP or DPP.
> Note that the Florida Resident six month rules do *not *apply if upgrading to any Annual Pass using the Monthly Payment Plan.
> If the Florida Resident intends to use the Monthly Payment Plan, the upgrade may only be done within 14 days of first use.
> 
> *The UK 14-day and 21-day Ultimate Tickets* may be upgraded to Platinum or Platinum Plus Annual Passes.
> The ATS system will give a current value in US$ which is considered the base for upgrading.
> *Note: *If any of the minor park entries have been used, the upgrade may only be to the Platinum Plus Annual Pass.
> If none of the WPF&M options were used prior to upgrading,
> the guest may choose the kind of AP (Platinum or Platinum Plus Annual Pass) to which their ticket will be upgraded.


Looking to find out the best way and strategy to buy park tickets with my Disney Rewards Dollards.

We're planning a trip for end of May 2018. We're staying at Dolphin on SPG points, and in order to get 60 day fastpass window, we need to have tickets loaded in MDE by Late-mid March.

I'm looking to buy 6 day park hoppers for 2 adults and 1 child (around $1345 total). I really want to use Disney Visa Rewards Dollars to buy the tickets but probably won't get the exact/full amount to cover all 3 tickets until March timeframe. Right now I only have about $950 in rewards (and have been getting between $30-$50 added per month). 

My concerns are: if I wait until I have the full amount, will prices then rise by March, when I plan to buy them? If so, is there a way that I just buy a lower day ticket with what I have right now and "add" days to my tickets as I accrue more rewards dollars? Would this lock in my base price but then only need to add extra days at $20 per person per day? Would adding days like this pose an issue if using rewards dollars? My understanding is that the website accepts disney rewards dollars, but havent seen where you can add days without calling.. Not sure when calling if they'd accept adding days with rewards dollars.

Do any third party resellers take disney rewards dollars (assuming not, but then again some non-Disney merchants accept some disney type payments sometimes, like in DS as an example)? If so, who?

Thank you!!


----------



## Robo

AzzySpazbourne said:


> 1.  if I wait until I have the full amount, will prices then rise by March, when I plan to buy them? If so,
> 2. is there a way that I just buy a lower day ticket with what I have right now and "add" days to my tickets as I accrue more rewards dollars? 3. Would this lock in my base price but then only need to add extra days at $20 per person per day?
> 4. Would adding days like this pose an issue if using rewards dollars? My understanding is that the website accepts disney rewards dollars, but
> 5. havent seen where you can add days without calling..
> 6. Not sure when calling if they'd accept adding days with rewards dollars.
> 7. Do any third party resellers take disney rewards dollars (assuming not, but then again some non-Disney merchants accept some disney type payments sometimes, like in DS as an example)? If so, who?



1. Better than even odds that they WILL.
2. I don't think you're going to be gaining that much by doing so.
3. Well, not really.
4. Not that I know of. Why would it?
5. You can't. But, can't you use your "rewards" over the phone? (I have no idea.)
6. If these are the "same" as gift cards, you should be OK, but see #2 above.
7. Nope.


----------



## Maggie'sMom

Question about upgrading a ticket purchased using a CM discount.  A friend works for Disney and purchased tickets for me using the CM discount.  These were purchased in January 2016.  I had her buy 5 day tickets because that's how many days we would be in the parks on our trip.  Well, our 2016 trip ended up being cancelled and we're now headed down next month and will be in the parks 8 days.  If I add days to these tickets, how will the additional cost be calculated?  Based on the full undiscounted ticket cost pre-increase?  Or will I end up having to pay the difference between the discounted ticket and the current non-discounted ticket?  I'm thinking by upgrading these CM discount tickets I'll end up losing any savings I had. I also have some tickets purchased through Southwest Vacations pre-price increase which I know will be bridged to the pre-increase price so I could use those and save the CM discount tickets for a 5 day trip.


----------



## Robo

Maggie'sMom said:


> Question about upgrading a ticket purchased using a CM discount.  A friend works for Disney and purchased tickets for me using the CM discount.  These were purchased in January 2016.  I had her buy 5 day tickets because that's how many days we would be in the parks on our trip.  Well, our 2016 trip ended up being cancelled and we're now headed down next month and will be in the parks 8 days.  If I add days to these tickets, how will the additional cost be calculated?
> 
> 1. Based on the full undiscounted ticket cost pre-increase?
> 2. Or will I end up having to pay the difference between the discounted ticket and the current non-discounted ticket?
> 3. I'm thinking by upgrading these CM discount tickets I'll end up losing any savings I had. I also have some tickets purchased through Southwest Vacations pre-price increase which
> 4. I know will be bridged to the pre-increase price so
> 5. I could use those and save the CM discount tickets for a 5 day trip.



1. Likely. 
2. & 3. However, but this is a more complex situation and the upgrade CM may have more difficulty.
4. Yup.
5. If that's an option... dilemma solved.

You COULD start by just ASKING about upgrading the CM-purchased tickets, and if the answer is correct (might take some "coaxing ")
then you'll still get to keep your discount.


----------



## Maggie'sMom

Robo said:


> You COULD start by just ASKING about upgrading the CM-purchased tickets, and if the answer is correct (might take some "coaxing ")
> then you'll still get to keep your discount.



Thanks for the reply, Robo!  I think I'll do just that.


----------



## Kdubya

Anyone have experience with a ticket with non-expiring days left on it after the person has passed away? A relative is under the impression they can use the remaining days themselves if they provide a death certificate, but any idea how this actually works? Would they re-issue to her with the same terms? (Non-expiring) Or re-issue as new ticket with an expiration?  This probably isn't common but if anyone has insight I'd like to let her know what to expect!


----------



## Robo

Kdubya said:


> Anyone have experience with a ticket with non-expiring days left on it after the person has passed away? A relative is under the impression they can use the remaining days themselves if they provide a death certificate, but any idea how this actually works? Would they re-issue to her with the same terms? (Non-expiring) Or re-issue as new ticket with an expiration?  This probably isn't common but if anyone has insight I'd like to let her know what to expect!



It has been discussed many times over the years.
A relative has generally been allowed to use the remaining assets.
No "new" expiration date or change in the original "terms" will be added.
Go to any Guest Relations outside any park or at Disney Springs.


----------



## Kdubya

Robo said:


> It has been discussed many times over the years.
> A relative has generally been allowed to use the remaining assets.
> No "new" expiration date or change in the original "terms" will be added.
> Go to any Guest Relations outside any park or at Disney Springs.


 Thank you! She will be happy to hear that


----------



## 123SA

I have a 14 night package with 10 day ticket. Starts 8/26

I am going to buy military mnsshp tickets for 8/25 and 9/1.    I would like to book fp+ for pre party hours 3:30-6:30 (I do not currently have fp booked on those dates). To do so, I think I need to put these tickets into an MDE account 

Is there any way adding these tickets can interfere with my current plans associated with the 14 day package?

When we go to park on 9/1, how do I make sure that the party ticket is used for entry as opposed to my 10 day ticket? 

If I add tickets to MDE does my magic and become my ticket?  So on 8/25 before my package starts, we would need the magic and for entry?


----------



## Robo

123SA said:


> I have a 14 night package with 10 day ticket. Starts 8/26
> 
> I am going to buy military mnsshp tickets for 8/25 and 9/1.    I would like to book fp+ for pre party hours 3:30-6:30 (I do not currently have fp booked on those dates).
> 1. To do so, I think I need to put these tickets into an MDE account
> 
> 2. Is there any way adding these tickets can interfere with my current plans associated with the 14 day package?
> 
> 3. When we go to park on 9/1, how do I make sure that the party ticket is used for entry as opposed to my 10 day ticket?
> 
> 4. If I add tickets to MDE does my magic and become my ticket?
> 5. So on 8/25 before my package starts, we would need the magic and for entry?


1. Correct.
2. Nope.
3. Go into the gate marked for the party.
4. By "magic" I guess you mean "MagicBAND."
Once any ticket is in your MDE, it is accessible via your MagicBand(s.)
5. If you have a physical plastic "ticket" for the party,
you can use it for entry and FP+ if you don't have a MagicBand, yet.


----------



## Nick6300

Robo, thank you for this thread. I rarely have to upgrade. We have a ParkSavers, very slightly discounted 8 day PH+ purchased around June 2017. And an old, 2008ish WDW 8 day PH that was upgraded to 8 day PH+ in 2013 at Disney Springs. We didn't intend to, but now want to will call the ParkSavers ticket at a park ticket window, and upgrade to 2 AP platinums on 1st day (without visiting a water park).
1) Will the ParkSavers ticket be price brought up to non discounted 8 day PH+? Upgrade cost would be simply current AP Plat. - 8 day PH+, maintaining the nominal ParkSavers discount (think about $20).
2) 2013 upgrade was surprisingly cheap, think about $80's. I'm hoping CM upgraded correctly and I'd just look up the 2013 8 day PH fun and more cost and deduct from current AP Plat.?
I'm thinking about $600 upgrade cost.


----------



## Robo

Nick6300 said:


> Robo, thank you for this thread. I rarely have to upgrade. We have a ParkSavers, very slightly discounted 8 day PH+ purchased around June 2017. And an old, 2008ish WDW 8 day PH that was upgraded to 8 day PH+ in 2013 at Disney Springs.
> 
> 3) We didn't intend to, but now want to will call the ParkSavers ticket at a park ticket window, and upgrade to 2 AP platinums on 1st day (without visiting a water park).
> 1) Will the ParkSavers ticket be price brought up to non discounted 8 day PH+? Upgrade cost would be simply current AP Plat. - 8 day PH+, maintaining the nominal ParkSavers discount (think about $20).
> 2) 2013 upgrade was surprisingly cheap, think about $80's. I'm hoping CM upgraded correctly and I'd just look up the 2013 8 day PH fun and more cost and deduct from current AP Plat.?
> I'm thinking about $600 upgrade cost.



3) If you have the PS ticket connected to your MDE account, you won't need to actually "Will Call" it (the ticket, itself) in order to upgrade it.
You can upgrade without ever having to pick up an actual ticket (again, if this ticket is connected to an MDE account.)

1) Yes.
2) Yes. Since this ticket was purchased/upgraded directly at Disney, its gate value in 2013 (when you did the last upgrade) will be its value when subtracted from the current cost of the AP.


----------



## Nick6300

Robo said:


> 3) If you have the PS ticket connected to your MDE account, you won't need to actually "Will Call" it (the ticket, itself) in order to upgrade it.
> You can upgrade without ever having to pick up an actual ticket (again, if this ticket is connected to an MDE account.)
> 
> 1) Yes.
> 2) Yes. Since this ticket was purchased/upgraded directly at Disney, its gate value in 2013 (when you did the last upgrade) will be its value when subtracted from the current cost of the AP.



We did load the PS ticket on MDE because we weren't going to pick it up (or try to upgrade). Thank you for the info! We will do the math and print it out to take with us to the ticket booth.


----------



## Robo

Nick6300 said:


> We did load the PS ticket on MDE because we weren't going to pick it up (or try to upgrade). Thank you for the info! We will do the math and print it out to take with us to the ticket booth.



Sounds like a plan!

Have a great trip!!


----------



## Nick6300

Robo said:


> Sounds like a plan!
> 
> Have a great trip!!


Thanks again! and for your maps... great to look over even for experienced goers for review. I think I was doing something silly like actually trying to gauge whether the right path through Oasis was quicker than the left towards Pandora in am.


----------



## GoofyMB

I have a package booked with a late September check in. I have another ticket on MDE that I had purchased previously. The package tickets say Non-Transferrable. Shouldn't I be able to transfer my package tickets to someone in my friends list that is not on my reservation?


----------



## Robo

GoofyMB said:


> I have a package booked with a late September check in. I have another ticket on MDE that I had purchased previously.
> 1. The package tickets say Non-Transferrable.
> 2. Shouldn't I be able to transfer my package tickets to someone in my friends list that is not on my reservation?



1. ALL tickets at WDW say that.
All it really means is... that once a ticket has started being USED, it can't be transferred to another person.
A new, never-used ticket can be gifted or sold to another guest.

2. Yes. But, not until after you arrive at WDW.
That's one of the multitude of drawbacks of buying "package tickets."


----------



## MinnieWebster

Robo said:


> those with APs can simply
> HOLD their package tickets until a future trip when they can use/upgrade the tickets or
> use their value to help pay for a new or renewal AP.



....Would this work the same way if a guest with AP booked a bounceback offer that required a package? The package tickets could be "saved" and count toward renewal of AP? How would you "HOLD" those package tickets?


----------



## Robo

MinnieWebster said:


> ....
> 1. Would this work the same way if a guest with AP booked a bounceback offer that required a package? The package tickets could be "saved" and count toward renewal of AP?
> 2. How would you "HOLD" those package tickets?



1. Yes.
2. You simply don't use them for entry.
One sure-fire way is to create one or more new "fake name(s)" in your MDE account.
Then, transfer any ticket(s) that you want to "hold" for future use into the "fake" account(s.)
When you're ready to access those tickets, transfer them back to the real name account(s.)


----------



## robfaded

Hi, apologies if this has been asked before.  I've done a quick search but can't find anything.

We have a booking for 8 nights at AKL in December (w/ Dining Plan).  We are looking at coming in one night earlier but the price to extend the current booking for the extra night is quite high as we have the dining plan attached (which we don't believe we'll need on the additional night).  So I've made a 'room only' booking for the earlier night in the same hotel (same class of room).

My question is whether we can increase the park tickets on the main reservation to 9 days (as the difference is negligible) and use them on this additional night (the day before we check in on the main reservation).  Would this work or would the park tickets only be active from the day we check in?  I know you could use them for an additional night after the main reservation but what about an earlier one?

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Robo

robfaded said:


> 1. My question is whether we can increase the park tickets on the main reservation to 9 days (as the difference is negligible)
> 2. and use them on this additional night (the day before we check in on the main reservation).
> 3. Would this work
> 4. or would the park tickets only be active from the day we check in?
> 5. I know you could use them for an additional night after the main reservation
> 6. but what about an earlier one?



1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.
4. You can activate package tickets up to 10 days prior to the package check-in date.
(Go to any Guest Relations and ask to do so.)
5. You can.
6. You can.


----------



## mtomlin66

I am currently at Disney and hope I can get some help and guidance on how to proceed with an AP upgrade situation.  My husband and son  each had an unused 7 day park hopper ticket that was purchased as part of a package a few years ago.   We upgraded both to an annual pass last night at Disney Springs.  I thought the ticket prices were being bridged and we were being charged the correct amount however when I checked later I realized there was an error.  

According to my math:
platinum pass with tax: $829.64
7 day park hopper with tax: $516.53
price difference we should have paid for each pass: $313.11

Instead we were charged $362.10 for each pass, which means we were credited with 467.54 for each 7 day park hopper

I went to Guest Relations at MK this evening to see if we could get this corrected but the Coordinator told me that the new policy is that package tickets are not price bridged and we would only be credited with the value from when it was purchased.  I left there pretty upset and questioning whether I misunderstood how the upgrade should work because he acted like I was trying to scam them and  trying to do something wrong.  

Any current CM or DIS ticketing gurus please chime in and share some words of wisdom.  Did I completely mess up this AP upgrade?  Is my math wrong?  If my math is right, are we out of luck with getting the difference refunded?  We are at the beginning of our trip so there is still time to visit Guest Relations again, if necessary.


----------



## Robo

mtomlin66 said:


> 1.-we were charged $362.10 for each pass, which means we were credited with 467.54 for each 7 day park hopper
> I went to Guest Relations at MK this evening to see if we could get this corrected but the Coordinator told me that
> 2. the new policy is that package tickets are not price bridged and we would only be credited with the value from when it was purchased.  I left there pretty upset and questioning whether I misunderstood how the upgrade should work because he acted like I was trying to scam them and  trying to do something wrong.



1. You were given the _correct_ price for the upgrade.
2. However, you were _not_ given the purchased value of your tickets "a few years ago."
They WERE price bridged... up to their value from LAST YEAR (prior to Feb. 12, 2017)
which is current correct procedure.
----
Package tickets (and other discounted third party tickets) purchased/minted prior to Feb. 12, 2017 
_are_ eligible for price bridging in an upgrade transaction,
but they are now only credited to their gate value that was in effect on Feb. 11, 2017.

This new policy went into effect with the last price increase that took place on Feb. 12, 2017.

You can read more *HERE* in the "Upgrade" post of this Ticket Sticky.


----------



## jjjones325

I think this has been answered before, so I apologize for asking again.

We have a package trip coming up in December, with Memory Maker.  Thinking of upgrading to an AP while on property.  Does the cost we paid for MM get added to what we paid for the package tickets when figuring out how much we'll owe to upgrade to AP?


----------



## Robo

jjjones325 said:


> I think this has been answered before, so I apologize for asking again.
> 
> We have a package trip coming up in December, with Memory Maker.  Thinking of upgrading to an AP while on property.  Does the cost we paid for MM get added to what we paid for the package tickets when figuring out how much we'll owe to upgrade to AP?



You will get credited the cost of MM when you upgrade to AP.


----------



## Duffy Lover

My nephews will be staying with their great aunt and uncle in February, and they live near WDW for half of the year. I'm wondering about FL resident tickets, so here's my question. If their great aunt buys them a 10 day FL resident pass (they'll be there for 5 days and they themselves are annual pass holders) for use when they are there, is that ok? Can the boys use the rest of the 5 days when they are in Florida later in the year - not with the great aunt and uncle? I see that the FL residents present ID upon first use, how does that work when the tickets are for minors? 

If the proper answer is that they should only get a 5 day pass for when they are there with their great aunt and uncle, that is understandable, or not a FL resident pass at all, that is fine - I'm just trying to understand and help my sister plan. 

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Duffy Lover said:


> My nephews will be staying with their great aunt and uncle in February, and they live near WDW for half of the year. I'm wondering about FL resident tickets, so here's my question. If their great aunt buys them a 10 day FL resident pass (they'll be there for 5 days and they themselves are annual pass holders) for use when they are there, is that ok? Can the boys use the rest of the 5 days when they are in Florida later in the year - not with the great aunt and uncle? I see that the FL residents present ID upon first use, how does that work when the tickets are for minors?
> 
> If the proper answer is that they should only get a 5 day pass for when they are there with their great aunt and uncle, that is understandable, or not a FL resident pass at all, that is fine - I'm just trying to understand and help my sister plan.
> 
> Thanks!


A 5-day ticket for use while visiting with the relatives while at WDW appears to be the more "correct" of the options.


----------



## mtomlin66

Robo said:


> 1. You were given the _correct_ price for the upgrade.
> 2. However, you were _not_ given the purchased value of your tickets "a few years ago."
> They WERE price bridged... up to their value from LAST YEAR (prior to Feb. 12, 2017)
> which is current correct procedure.
> ----
> Package tickets (and other discounted third party tickets) purchased/minted prior to Feb. 12, 2017
> _are_ eligible for price bridging in an upgrade transaction,
> but they are now only credited to their gate value that was in effect on Feb. 11, 2017.
> 
> This new policy went into effect with the last price increase that took place on Feb. 12, 2017.
> 
> You can read more *HERE* in the "Upgrade" post of this Ticket Sticky.



Robo, thank you for the quick reply and clarification.  I had read the sticky but was confused because I thought the additional details from the sticky about the tickets being part of a resort package still applied:  

*If you originally purchased WDW Resort Package tickets 
(as part of a "room -and- tickets" reservation)*
If you want to upgrade, your cost will be the difference between the current gate price of the original ticket that you HAVE,
and the current gate price of the ticket that you WANT (the ticket to which you are upgrading,)
plus 6.5% tax on the difference price.


----------



## Robo

mtomlin66 said:


> Robo, thank you for the quick reply and clarification.  I had read the sticky but was confused because I thought the additional details from the sticky about the tickets being part of a resort package still applied...



Resort package tickets CAN be upgraded and price-bridged.

But, package tickets purchased prior to Feb. 12, 2017
are now only credited to their gate value that was in effect just prior to Feb. 12, 2017.

This new policy went into effect with the last price increase that took place on Feb. 12, 2017.

The section  of the ticket sticky that you quoted is _also true_.
But, it is in effect for CURRENTLY-purchased package tickets.

Ticket rules are very difficult to sort out (and to try to explain.)
I expect they may even get more complex with the next price increase.


----------



## VickynMicMouse

Robo, If I purchase 1 Annual Pass holder ticket for myself can I make dining ressies and fp ressies as if I was staying on site 180 days out and 60 days out.  We are staying offsite this upcoming trip, or is this only for onsite guests.


----------



## mesaboy2

VickynMicMouse said:


> Robo, If I purchase 1 Annual Pass holder ticket for myself can I make dining ressies and fp ressies as if I was staying on site 180 days out and 60 days out.  We are staying offsite this upcoming trip, or is this only for onsite guests.



The 60-day FP window applies only to onsite guests.  You might find the FP FAQ helpful.


----------



## heather13

A question about 4 Park Magic Ticket - I can't seem to find it by scanning or searching. 
It looks like this option is only for visits to Disney until Sept 30, correct? Is this something that will continue in the fall? We're visiting in October and were hoping to take advantage of this. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

heather13 said:


> A question about 4 Park Magic Ticket - I can't seem to find it by scanning or searching.
> 1. It looks like this option is only for visits to Disney until Sept 30, correct?
> 2. Is this something that will continue in the fall?
> 3. We're visiting in October and were hoping to take advantage of this. Thanks!


1. Correct.
2. Maybe. Nobody knows WHAT might happen.
3. Just keep checking.


----------



## KittyKitty

Hi Robo

If I go to Disney Springs to upgrade my MYW tkt to AP on Oct 31 but not use it till Nov 1, what will the expiration date be, Oct 31, or Nov.1?

Thanks!

PS. I think I just saw the answer to this on post 2101.  So this may be a "Nevermind!"


----------



## Robo

KittyKitty said:


> Hi Robo
> 
> If I go to Disney Springs to upgrade my MYW tkt to AP on Oct 31 but not use it till Nov 1, what will the expiration date be, Oct 31, or Nov.1?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS. I think I just saw the answer to this on post 2101.  So this may be a "Nevermind!"



Oct. 31.


----------



## AJT607

We have a friend joining us for two days on our September trip and we are annual passholders.  I just saw the details about the $79 passholder hopper tickets.  If we were to purchase two of these tickets during our visit and our friend opted not to use his two-day ticket that we've already purchased, what would happen when that ticket expires in 2018?


----------



## Robo

AJT607 said:


> We have a friend joining us for two days on our September trip and we are annual passholders.  I just saw the details about the $79 passholder hopper tickets.  If we were to purchase two of these tickets during our visit and our friend opted not to use his two-day ticket that we've already purchased, what would happen when that ticket expires in 2018?


You can use the amount you originally paid for the ticket to help in buying another new WDW ticket sometime in the future.


----------



## siskaren

Robo said:


> Without concrete info, I can only GUESS, but...
> If they treat these like other MYW tickets, you can use
> the amount you originally paid for the tix to help in buying another new WDW ticket in the future.



Robo, AJT607 is asking what would happen to a two-day ticket that had already been purchased, not the $79 ticket.


----------



## Robo

siskaren said:


> Robo, AJT607 is asking what would happen to a two-day ticket that had already been purchased, not the $79 ticket.



Fixed. Thanks!


----------



## lucas

Is there a current Florida resident ticket deal now?  (For either 3 or 4 days with park hopper option?)


----------



## Robo

lucas said:


> Is there a current Florida resident ticket deal now?  (For either 3 or 4 days with park hopper option?)



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/destinations/florida-residents-tickets-passes/


----------



## donp

Hi!  Thanks for a great thread!  Read through the pages on AP's, but wanted to make sure that I understood.   If I renew my AP 30 days out (AFTER) from my anniversary date, that does NOT move my anniversary date 30 days later, right?  Meaning, I can't snag an extra month on it by waiting to renew 30 days after expiring?  Will the 15% discount rate still be in effect at that 30 day window? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robo

donp said:


> Hi!  Thanks for a great thread!  Read through the pages on AP's, but wanted to make sure that I understood.
> 1.  If I renew my AP 30 days out (AFTER) from my anniversary date, that does NOT move my anniversary date 30 days later, right?  Meaning, I can't snag an extra month on it by waiting to renew 30 days after expiring?
> 2. Will the 15% discount rate still be in effect at that 30 day window?



1. No matter when you RENEW an AP (within any of the approved window) it doesn't move the anniversary date.
That is what makes it a "renewal."

2. The renewal discount is in effect during the entire approved window.
(Up to 60 days before and up to 30 days after the anniversary date.)


----------



## melanielll

My AP expires on Jan 8, 2018.  Can I get into the parks on Jan 8?  Or does it expire at midnight on the 7th?


----------



## Robo

melanielll said:


> My AP expires on Jan 8, 2018.  Can I get into the parks on Jan 8?  Or does it expire at midnight on the 7th?



Good all day Jan. 8th.


----------



## lucas

Robo said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/destinations/florida-residents-tickets-passes/


Thank you.  I had asked at a Disney Store today (in FL) and they knew nothing about it.


----------



## lucas

What are the blackout dates for the Florida resident 4-day passes?


----------



## Robo

lucas said:


> What are the blackout dates for the Florida resident 4-day passes?



Info can be found HERE.

But, that appears to be out of date.
See next post-


----------



## mesaboy2

lucas said:


> What are the blackout dates for the Florida resident 4-day passes?





Robo said:


> From HERE.
> 
> Florida Resident 3-Day and 4-Day Tickets expire 6 months after first use or December 16, 2018, whichever comes first, and may not be used on the following blockout dates:
> April 8, 2017 - April 21, 2017
> June 5, 2017 - August 10, 2017
> December 18, 2017 - December 31, 2017
> January 1, 2018
> March 24, 2018 - April 6, 2018
> June 4, 2018 - August 9, 2018



According to WDW's own ticket pages, these tickets do not appear to have blockout dates.  They do expire 6 months after first use, but otherwise there are no blockout dates mentioned.  This is a rare case where I trust Disney's own information more than an external source.  I bought some myself after careful review of the terms.


----------



## Robo

mesaboy2 said:


> According to WDW's own ticket pages, these tickets do not appear to have blockout dates.  They do expire 6 months after first use, but otherwise there are no blockout dates mentioned.  This is a rare case where I trust Disney's own information more than an external source.  I bought some myself after careful review of the terms.


Yup.

I went to the FL Resident ticket page, too, and couldn't find any blackout dates,
but I can only read to a certain extent in that section as I'm not registered as a Florida resident.
However, from outside sources, I did find even more references to
the dates that I quoted (and that's why I posted AS a quote of a source in my answer.)

I thought that I had read some resent posts on this board COMPLAINING of the dropping of Fl Res. blackout dates.
And, *HERE* is that thread from this July.


----------



## mesaboy2

Robo said:


> I thought that I had read some resent posts on this board COMPLAINING of the dropping of Fl Res. blackout dates.
> And, *HERE* is that thread from this June.



More recent than that, but I interpreted the lift to apply to APs.  I'm not sure these particular FLR tickets ever had blockout dates, but maybe so.


----------



## Duffy Lover

Robo said:


> A 5-day ticket for use while visiting with the relatives while at WDW appears to be the more "correct" of the options.



Too right. Tickets for the boys only when they are with Grauntie and Gruncle (cute, right?). It won't matter that the boys are only are visiting them? As minors, how does that work, in particular as Grauntie and Gruncle have FL resident annual passes? 

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Duffy Lover said:


> Too right. Tickets for the boys only when they are with Grauntie and Gruncle (cute, right?). It won't matter that the boys are only are visiting them? As minors, how does that work, in particular as Grauntie and Gruncle have FL resident annual passes?



The adult(s) (who is/are entering the park gates with the kids) will need to show FL ID (or be using a ticket that has already been proven with a FL ID on a previous entry.)


----------



## Duffy Lover

Robo said:


> The adult(s) (who is/are entering the park gates with the kids) will need to show FL ID (or be using a ticket that has already been proven with a FL ID on a previous entry.)



Got it. Thanks!


----------



## EPCOT is a verb

I am sure this answer is somewhere on here and I did try to search, but...

We have a family trip planned for October.  We have a room-only reservation.  DH and I have FL APs, so we are all set.  I would like to buy our 2 out-of-state daughters annual passes now, so that we can book our 60-day out Fast Passes.  

Can I buy APs (but not activate them until Oct) for adults who are not present with their ID?
And can I use the confirmation numbers (or whatever they are called) to book Fast Passes at our 60-day window?


----------



## Robo

EPCOT is a verb said:


> I am sure this answer is somewhere on here and I did try to search, but...
> 
> We have a family trip planned for October.  We have a room-only reservation.  DH and I have FL APs, so we are all set.  I would like to buy our 2 out-of-state daughters annual passes now, so that we can book our 60-day out Fast Passes.
> 
> 1. Can I buy APs (but not activate them until Oct) for adults who are not present with their ID?
> 2. And can I use the confirmation numbers (or whatever they are called) to book Fast Passes at our 60-day window?



1. Yes. At WDW, you would ask to purchase "AP certificates."
(Although, you can certainly just purchase the AP certificates on line or by phone anytime you'd like.)
An AP is never activated until a guest with a photo ID is actually at WDW, standing at a ticket booth or Guest Relations.
Otherwise, a purchased AP certificate put into an MDE account will allow FP+ to be booked,
even though the AP is not actually "activated."
2. Yes.


----------



## EPCOT is a verb

Thank you!!  What a speedy response!


----------



## lucas

mesaboy2 said:


> According to WDW's own ticket pages, these tickets do not appear to have blockout dates.  They do expire 6 months after first use, but otherwise there are no blockout dates mentioned.  This is a rare case where I trust Disney's own information more than an external source.  I bought some myself after careful review of the terms.


Thanks.  There was a section title for blackout dates, but didn't actually list dates.  So, I wasn't sure if they were the same as the FL resident AP blackout dates - or none.

ETA:

Here is what shows on the WDW screen:
*
Blockout Dates for Florida Resident 3-Day & 4-Day Tickets* 
Florida Resident tickets expire 6 months after first use or by June 30, 2019, whichever comes first.
Want to avoid blockout dates? You can purchase non-Florida resident multi-day tickets.

Or consider an annual pass that offers admission to all 4 theme parks with no blockout dates!


----------



## Disney_Fanatic

I am hoping someone could help me out here: We have a multi-day base ticket that comes with 1 fun feature and would like to ultimately upgrade it to a platinum pass. Can we expect the credit we get on the ticket to be the full value of the base ticket (bridging) or can we expect it to worth more because of the fun feature? I am not really sure how much we can expect to pay for the upgrade.TIA!! 

p.s. we are not planning on using the fun feature on the ticket


----------



## Robo

Disney_Fanatic said:


> I am hoping someone could help me out here: We have a multi-day base ticket that comes with 1 fun feature and would like to ultimately upgrade it to a platinum pass. Can we expect the credit we get on the ticket to be the full value of the base ticket (bridging) or can we expect it to worth more because of the fun feature? I am not really sure how much we can expect to pay for the upgrade.TIA!!
> 
> p.s. we are not planning on using the fun feature on the ticket



The "multi-day" is how many days?
When, how and from whom did you buy this ticket?


----------



## Robo

lucas said:


> ETA:
> Here is what shows on the WDW screen:
> *
> Blockout Dates for Florida Resident 3-Day & 4-Day Tickets*
> Florida Resident tickets expire 6 months after first use or by June 30, 2019, whichever comes first.
> Want to avoid blockout dates? You can purchase non-Florida resident multi-day tickets.
> 
> Or consider an annual pass that offers admission to all 4 theme parks with no blockout dates!



Can you post the link to the page from which the info that you -Edited To Add- appears?
(And/or a screen-grab of that page?)


----------



## Disney_Fanatic

Robo said:


> The "multi-day" is how many days?
> When, how and from whom did you buy this ticket?


It's a 4 day ticket with 1 fun feature. It was bought as part of my resort reservation.


----------



## lucas

Robo said:


> Can you post the link to the page from which the info that you -Edited To Add- appears?
> (And/or a screen-grab of that page?)



Here it is:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/?rate=florida-residents

(Have to click above link, chose the 4 night, 1 person, with park hopper to actually get to the part I posted above.)


----------



## lucas

oops - double post - sorry

See my post above


----------



## Robo

Disney_Fanatic said:


> It's a 4 day ticket with 1 fun feature. It was bought as part of my resort reservation.


Hmmm... Was this booked via a Travel Agent?


----------



## Disney_Fanatic

Robo said:


> Hmmm... Was this booked via a Travel Agent?



Yes. Part of tickets and resort package.


----------



## Robo

Disney_Fanatic said:


> Yes. Part of tickets and resort package.



That's what I figured.
That is a unique ticket that is offered to Travel Agencies.

Sorry, but I don't know what it is "worth" ($) or even IF it can be upgraded or price-bridged.


----------



## damo

MouseMumof2 said:


> Yes I will, we aren't going until August so, like you, I'm hoping to hear from someone that was successful in doing this before we go. Having my good deal go to waste will be hard to swallow on day 1 of my vacation. I'm trying to start early so I can talk myself out of being mad if that's the way it turns out.



Just wanted to send you a bit of pixie dust!!!!


----------



## Disney_Fanatic

Robo said:


> That's what I figured.
> That is a unique ticket that is offered to Travel Agencies.
> 
> Sorry, but I don't know what it is "worth" ($) or even IF it can be upgraded or price-bridged.



Thanks Robo. I guess we will ask at the gate to see if it can be upgraded. Is it safe to assume that if the ticket is upgradable, then it can be price-bridged?


----------



## Robo

Disney_Fanatic said:


> Thanks Robo.
> 1. I guess we will ask at the gate to see if it can be upgraded.
> 2. Is it safe to assume that if the ticket is upgradable, then it can be price-bridged?


1. Sounds good.
2. Sorry, but that's not necessarily true.
And, the problem here is, there is no ticket that WDW sells at the gate that is comparable
to the ticket that you have. (That's why I figured it was a special Travel Agent ticket.)
So, there's no ticket price at the gate to price-bridge "to."
BUT...
It never hurts to "ask nicely."

Have fun!


----------



## jjjones325

Still thinking about upgrading my package tickets to an AP on our December trip.  Wondering what the chances are AP holders will get a preview of Toy Story Land as the opening would fall in our AP year.  Do only a select number of AP holders get invited to this sort of thing?  Any chance they don't offer a preview at all?


----------



## erionm

jjjones325 said:


> Still thinking about upgrading my package tickets to an AP on our December trip.  Wondering what the chances are AP holders will get a preview of Toy Story Land as the opening would fall in our AP year.  Do only a select number of AP holders get invited to this sort of thing?  Any chance they don't offer a preview at all?


We won't know if there will be any previews until much closer to the actual opening date.

For the Pandora previews at DAK, they sent out an email, but not everyone received it.  Those that didn't receive the email could still register using the link that was posted here and on other blog sites.  The Pandora previews ran for around 12 or 13 days and there were 3 time slots available during the day.  There was a 4th time slot during the Pandora previews that was only for DVC members that had a room reservation during the preview period.


----------



## VeronicaZS

VeronicaZS said:


> Can someone please double check my math?!?
> I purchased reseller tickets prior to the Feb price increase. I paid a total of $1631 for 5 day base ticket (2 adults @ $343 each and 3 kids @ $315 each).
> The price of this ticket prior to Feb was $1790.
> Considering upgrading to a 6 day ticket which has a current retail price of $1890.
> From what I understand in the first post I would pay $100 to upgrade?
> Bonus points if you know if I could do this upgrade at the BC/YC concierge or at the Epcot International Gateway entrance.
> 
> Thanks!


Can anyone please double check my math above on upgrading the ticket. I now want to explore upgrading before I get to the parks so I can book my FP for the whole trip.


----------



## micheleq

"Will Call" question -- I purchased DVC Gold APs over the phone in May when I made my room reservation.  When I purchased, I was given a Will Call number by the DVC rep and she said to give that number to MS to get our AP discount cards.  That's all I need?  It feels odd that I wasn't sent a confirmation email for the purchase (since MDE sends emails for everything else).  APs have been linked in MDE and I have FP+ etc.

We arrive on Sunday morning, my plan is to go to first to SSR to claim Fastpasses that we should be credited from a DVC pitch on our last cruise.  Then we will head over to MS at AK, give the Will Call number, and upgrade APs from Gold to Platinum (no charge with DVC promotion).

Correct?  Just making sure I am not missing anything!  

And as always, thanks to Robo for all of your time and effort to help make everyone's trips so seamless!


----------



## VeronicaZS

So I think I discovered one of the downsides of ordering tickets through a reseller. I bought a 5 day ticket and want to upgrade to a 6 day ticket, I thought I would just do this at the park but then I realized that I would only be able to make 5 days worth of FPs. Called Disney, they can't do anything because they were from a reseller. Called the reseller, they can't do anything because they were e-tickets and there is no way to return them back into their inventory. Oh well, I am still happy with the money I saved.


----------



## Robo

micheleq said:


> "Will Call" question -- I purchased DVC Gold APs over the phone in May when I made my room reservation.  When I purchased, I was given a Will Call number by the DVC rep and she said to give that number to MS to get our AP discount cards.  That's all I need?  It feels odd that I wasn't sent a confirmation email for the purchase (since MDE sends emails for everything else).  APs have been linked in MDE and I have FP+ etc.
> 
> We arrive on Sunday morning, my plan is to go to first to SSR to claim Fastpasses that we should be credited from a DVC pitch on our last cruise.  Then we will head over to MS at AK, give the Will Call number, and upgrade APs from Gold to Platinum (no charge with DVC promotion).
> 
> Correct?  Just making sure I am not missing anything!
> 
> And as always, thanks to Robo for all of your time and effort to help make everyone's trips so seamless!



Don't know what "MS" is. ("Mouse Services?")
Regardless, go to any Guest Relations or ticket booth outside any park or at Disney Springs to upgrade and/or activate
your AP and get an AP card. You'll likely need a DVC ID.
Each adult will need a legal photo ID.


----------



## DVC4US

Robo said:


> Don't know what "MS" is. ("Mouse Services?")
> Regardless, go to any Guest Relations or ticket booth outside any park or at Disney Springs to upgrade and/or activate
> your AP and get an AP card. You'll likely need a DVC ID.
> Each adult will need a legal photo ID.



MS is Member Services - it's a DVC thing.


----------



## DVC4US

micheleq said:


> "Will Call" question -- I purchased DVC Gold APs over the phone in May when I made my room reservation.  When I purchased, I was given a Will Call number by the DVC rep and she said to give that number to MS to get our AP discount cards.  That's all I need?  It feels odd that I wasn't sent a confirmation email for the purchase (since MDE sends emails for everything else).  APs have been linked in MDE and I have FP+ etc.
> 
> We arrive on Sunday morning, my plan is to go to first to SSR to claim Fastpasses that we should be credited from a DVC pitch on our last cruise.  Then we will head over to MS at AK, give the Will Call number, and upgrade APs from Gold to Platinum (no charge with DVC promotion).
> 
> Correct?  Just making sure I am not missing anything!
> 
> And as always, thanks to Robo for all of your time and effort to help make everyone's trips so seamless!



As Robo posted above you can go to any Guest Relations(parks/DS) or any ticket window to activate your AP(and upgrade) and get your AP discount card.  You will need ID's for all adults in your party and your DVC Membership card.  It doesn't hurt to have the confirmation number but if you can see the APs on your MDE account all you need is your Magic Band, IDs, and DVC Member card.


----------



## momma2ethan

Which math is correct?

Scenario - Have 6 day + hopper tickets. Package was booked in 2016, so prior to the February increase. Actually trip is taking place in 2017, tomorrow is our arrival day. Are my tickets valued at the old price? Or the current price?

-if valued at old price
Ticket value $451.xx
Annual Pass $829.xx
Difference due to upgrade $378.xx

-if valued at current gate price
Ticket value $495.xx
Annual Pass $829.xx
Difference due to upgrade $334.xx


----------



## Robo

momma2ethan said:


> Which math is correct?
> 
> Scenario - Have 6 day + hopper tickets. Package was booked in 2016, so prior to the February increase. Actually trip is taking place in 2017, tomorrow is our arrival day. Are my tickets valued at the old price? Or the current price?
> 
> -if valued at old price
> Ticket value $451.xx
> Annual Pass $829.xx
> Difference due to upgrade $378.xx
> 
> -if valued at current gate price
> Ticket value $495.xx
> Annual Pass $829.xx
> Difference due to upgrade $334.xx



From various reports, it can be that the CM may decide to do it either way.
It would not hurt to "ask nicely" for the current price to be used in the transaction.


----------



## momma2ethan

Robo said:


> From various reports, it can be that the CM may decide to do it either way.
> It would not hurt to "ask nicely" for the current price to be used in the transaction.


Thanks Robo. That's basically what my TA said when I asked her. Of course after she tried to dissuade me from upgrading. I've planned for the worst but will hope for the best and if not granted will definitely ask. Worst the can do is say no.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

I have a DVC AP voucher from 6/15/2010.  It is linked in MyDisneyExperience, and it shows I have an AP.
About 4-5 days ago, the online system seemed to quit "seeing" it.  It still shows in MyDisneyExperince, but won't let me see the passholder pricing for hotel rooms, or the AP price for MVMCP.  When I click on the passholder offer, it just flips to the ticket page for me to buy an AP.
I cleared cookies, tried IE and Google Chrome.  Hoped it was a glitch, or Disney IT problem they would fix.  I tried reentering it.  It gave me a number to call.
I called.  The CM said an AP voucher that old (only 7 years--how old is she-21?  7 years is not old when you have been going to Disney since 1980.) could not be recognized by the system anymore.  I don't believe it.  I think she just didn't know how, so instead of finding out how, just told me that, or someone else told her to tell me that.  As I said, it worked August 21 & August 22.  So it has to be something with a system upgrade change.
Does anyone know anything about system upgrades wiping out older tickets from the system?  I have another 13 years to activate it or longer.
Suggestions?  I asked her to transfer me to ticketing, and she said it is an hour wait for ticketing.  True?  If so, it sounds like lots of ticket problems.
Robo, and other ticket experts, please advise.
Thank you.


----------



## Robo

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> 1. I think she just didn't know how, so instead of finding out how, just told me that, or someone else told her to tell me that.
> 2. Suggestions?



1. Could be.
2. Call again.
At the following number:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Thanks, Robo.  I will try Monday. Any idea why it would be recognized and work Aug 21 & 22, and suddenly not "be recognized" by the system?  System changes no longer recognize older tickets? Aaaaarrrrrrrgggggghhhh!


----------



## Robo

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> Thanks, Robo.  I will try Monday. Any idea why it would be recognized and work Aug 21 & 22, and suddenly not "be recognized" by the system?  System changes no longer recognize older tickets? Aaaaarrrrrrrgggggghhhh!


----------



## buddyjo143

DH and I took a 5 day trip to POFQ with a 4 day park hopper pass in July. We were bitten hard by the Disney bug. We can't wait to go back again. 

Even though I received a small inheritance and could book another on property trip, we own a timeshare nearby and could make the money last by booking trips to the timeshare and buying park tickets. 

I've looked at annual pass and right now we can't schedule enough visits to make it cost effective. 

So tell me please, if we buy a 4 day park hopper in advance, how, when do we put it on MDE so we can book FP and ADR? We are looking at October of 2018 as the earliest we can return. 

Thanks.


----------



## Robo

buddyjo143 said:


> DH and I took a 5 day trip to POFQ with a 4 day park hopper pass in July. We were bitten hard by the Disney bug. We can't wait to go back again.
> 
> Even though I received a small inheritance and could book another on property trip, we own a timeshare nearby and could make the money last by booking trips to the timeshare and buying park tickets.
> 
> I've looked at annual pass and right now we can't schedule enough visits to make it cost effective.
> 
> So tell me please, if we buy a 4 day park hopper in advance, how, when do we put it on MDE so we can book FP and ADR? We are looking at October of 2018 as the earliest we can return.



Open your MDE account, then buy the new tickets from Disney via that account.
The tickets should instantly and automatically show up in your MDE account and
you will have full privileges of the tickets for making advance FP+.

ADRs do not require the purchase of tickets in order to advance book.

Even if your tickets do not show up automatically in your MDE,
you can simply manually add their confirmation numbers to your MDE
and the tickets will become linked to your MDE that way.

-OR-

Using this "manual input" method is also the way to do the connection
so that that you COULD
decide to purchase tickets from one of the many authorized
WDW ticket resellers, and take advantage of the price discounts they offer.


----------



## missnic

I'm sure this has been answered already, but 117 pages... lol 
Can I use a day or two of a 3/4 day FL resident ticket on a weekend and then upgrade it to a Weekday Select pass at some point before the expiration date?


----------



## Robo

missnic said:


> I'm sure this has been answered already, but 117 pages... lol
> Can I use a day or two of a 3/4 day FL resident ticket on a weekend and then upgrade it to a Weekday Select pass at some point before the expiration date?


Yes.


----------



## buddyjo143

Robo said:


> Open your MDE account, then buy the new tickets from Disney via that account.
> The tickets should instantly and automatically show up in your MDE account and
> you will have full privileges of the tickets for making advance FP+.
> 
> ADRs do not require the purchase of tickets in order to advance book.
> 
> Even if your tickets do not show up automatically in your MDE,
> you can simply manually add their confirmation numbers to your MDE
> and the tickets will become linked to your MDE that way.
> 
> -OR-
> 
> Using this "manual input" method is also the way to do the connection
> so that that you COULD
> decide to purchase tickets from one of the many authorized
> WDW ticket resellers, and take advantage of the price discounts they offer.


Thank you. I forgot that we have booked ADR when not staying on property or even going into the parks. We do enjoy Disney dining.


----------



## jerzeystar09

Question about the AP companion tickets...are these hard tickets or just paper ones turned in at the tapstiles? I was curious if they could be linked to MDE then be able to make fast passes for the day with them


----------



## Robo

jerzeystar09 said:


> Question about the AP companion tickets...are these hard tickets or just paper ones turned in at the tapstiles? I was curious if they could be linked to MDE then be able to make fast passes for the day with them



WDW no longer issues any "paper" tickets.
All tickets issued are hard plastic "RFID" credit card-type tickets.
That way, not only do they work at the entrance gates but also
at the FP+ entrances.

And, yes, they can be linked to MDE for use with MagicBands.


----------



## jerzeystar09

Robo said:


> WDW no longer issues any "paper" tickets.
> All tickets issued are hard plastic "RFID" credit card-type tickets.
> That way, not only do they work at the entrance gates but also
> at the FP+ entrances.
> 
> And, yes, they can be linked to MDE for use with MagicBands.


Thank you!


----------



## Serenebean

Hey Robo - I'm a little hazy on the comment in the upgrading reseller tickets that states "plus the 6.5% tax on the difference".  I have a 7day PH from UT that I bought prior to the Feb 2017 change.  So I have my math as $829.64-$467.54 (the pre Feb cost of the 7 day hopper per All Ears) = 362.10.  Do I need to pay tax on that or no because tax is already included in my numbers.  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Serenebean said:


> Hey Robo - I'm a little hazy on the comment in the upgrading reseller tickets that states "plus the 6.5% tax on the difference".  I have a 7day PH from UT that I bought prior to the Feb 2017 change.  So I have my math as $829.64-$467.54 (the pre Feb cost of the 7 day hopper per All Ears) = 362.10.  Do I need to pay tax on that or no because tax is already included in my numbers.  Thanks!



If you do the math on the "base price" amounts, then the final difference price needs the tax added to it.

If you do the math using the "tax included" amounts, (which is what YOU did do) then the final difference price already includes the tax.


----------



## Serenebean

Robo said:


> If you do the math on the "base price" amounts, then the final difference price needs the tax added to it.
> 
> If you do the math using the "tax included" amounts, (which is what YOU did do) then the final difference price already includes the tax.



Thank you!


----------



## buddyjo143

Robo said:


> Open your MDE account, then buy the new tickets from Disney via that account.
> The tickets should instantly and automatically show up in your MDE account and
> you will have full privileges of the tickets for making advance FP+.
> 
> ADRs do not require the purchase of tickets in order to advance book.
> 
> Even if your tickets do not show up automatically in your MDE,
> you can simply manually add their confirmation numbers to your MDE
> and the tickets will become linked to your MDE that way.
> 
> -OR-
> 
> Using this "manual input" method is also the way to do the connection
> so that that you COULD
> decide to purchase tickets from one of the many authorized
> WDW ticket resellers, and take advantage of the price discounts they offer.


Thanks Robo. I forgot that we've made ADRs in the past when we haven't even gone to the parks. 

Any advantage to buying our tickets now if we don't intend to return until October 2018? When do prices usually go up and do they expire?

Thanks again.


----------



## Robo

buddyjo143 said:


> Any advantage to buying our tickets now if we don't intend to return until October 2018? When do prices usually go up and do they expire?



I'd expect an increase within the next 6 months.
My guess is that new tickets likely will continue to have an expiration date that falls within 18-30 months of their purchase date.


----------



## ThornXBL

Just a small report; I was able to upgrade five 6-day PHs purchased during the big Southwest Vacations deal in Oct 2016, to Park Hopper Plus for only $15.97 ea.

I also upgraded two 7-day PHs I had from ParkSavers (also minted before Feb 2017) to PHP for the same.

The only caveat is that they now show as being "Valid Through: 1/14/2019". Most of these tickets are getting used next month, so I was very happy to get the upgrade price as if they were current gate value Park Hoppers.

Not that it matters, but I did my upgrade at Epcot's Guest Relations.

I also upgraded my own 6-day PH to a Platinum Plus AP, but I need to check the receipts again to see exactly what I paid; I forgot the exact amount since they initially only upgraded me to Platinum by mistake. Had to go back for a 2nd transaction.


----------



## bwbuddy5

I just read the Upgrade section from the beginning of the post, think I understand, but still want to ask this question.  If I have a 6 day park only ticket, and I've used the first four days, but then I decide to hop, can I convert only the remaining two days to hoppers?


----------



## Robo

bwbuddy5 said:


> I just read the Upgrade section from the beginning of the post, think I understand, but still want to ask this question.  If I have a 6 day park only ticket, and I've used the first four days, but then I decide to hop, can I convert only the remaining two days to hoppers?



The simple answer is yes.

HOWEVER, since the Park Hopping cost is based of the TOTAL number of days on a ticket (used -and- not yet used,) no matter WHEN you decide to upgrade, the cost will be exactly the same.

So, it will cost $75 to upgrade to hopper on "day one" (before any of the 6-day ticket is used.)
Or, it will cost $75 to upgrade to hopper on "day five" (after four days of the 6-day ticket have been used.)

(Plus tax.)


----------



## bwbuddy5

I could've sworn when I was looking at 3rd parties for tickets a couple of months ago, that I came across one of the licensed sellers that accepted Paypal.  Now, I can't seem to find it.  A PayPal purchase would be great for me, as I get to make use of Paypal's no payment for six months policy.  Do you know of any licensed 3rd party sellers that accept Paypal?  (feel free to start a conversation with me if you're more comfortable)


----------



## Robo

bwbuddy5 said:


> I could've sworn when I was looking at 3rd parties for tickets a couple of months ago, that I came across one of the licensed sellers that accepted Paypal.  Now, I can't seem to find it.  A PayPal purchase would be great for me, as I get to make use of Paypal's no payment for six months policy.  Do you know of any licensed 3rd party sellers that accept Paypal?  (feel free to start a conversation with me if you're more comfortable)



Can't you use Paypal to send money to just about anybody?


----------



## bwbuddy5

Robo said:


> Can't you use Paypal to send money to just about anybody?



yes, but legally if you're making a purchase, you're supposed to go through Paypal's purchase utility so that they collect their fee (just like Ebay)


----------



## bwbuddy5

bwbuddy5 said:


> I could've sworn when I was looking at 3rd parties for tickets a couple of months ago, that I came across one of the licensed sellers that accepted Paypal.  Now, I can't seem to find it.  A PayPal purchase would be great for me, as I get to make use of Paypal's no payment for six months policy.  Do you know of any licensed 3rd party sellers that accept Paypal?  (feel free to start a conversation with me if you're more comfortable)



I found it, but thanks.


----------



## Mandylew24

Wow! So much info. Thanks!


----------



## woodleygrrl

Hey there Robo:  I think this may be a dumb question, but I am willing to look dumb in this instance!

I have a trip that I am going to in a few weeks where my husband and I bought 2, 4 day park hoppers.

We have a trip in February where we have 2, 5 day park hoppers.

WE are DVC members and we want to upgrade these to the new DVC Platinum Plus offer.  

We are paying cash and not using points for these two trips, so the second trip is not all paid for yet.  Meaning, we have not actually paid for the balance of the tickets.  Does that make a difference when we go to upgrade these tickets in the next few weeks when we are there? Where do I go to make this transaction happen? Totally could use your help here!

Jennifer


----------



## Robo

woodleygrrl said:


> Hey there Robo:  I think this may be a dumb question, but I am willing to look dumb in this instance!
> 
> I have a trip that I am going to in a few weeks where my husband and I bought 2, 4 day park hoppers.
> 
> We have a trip in February where we have 2, 5 day park hoppers.
> 
> WE are DVC members and we want to upgrade these to the new DVC Platinum Plus offer.
> 
> We are paying cash and not using points for these two trips, so the second trip is not all paid for yet.  Meaning, we have not actually paid for the balance of the tickets.  Does that make a difference when we go to upgrade these tickets in the next few weeks when we are there? Where do I go to make this transaction happen? Totally could use your help here!
> 
> Jennifer



You can only use ONE ticket to upgrade to a single AP.
If you have four tickets, you can only use two of them to upgrade to two APs.

If you have not paid for the second set of tickets, I would cancel them.

You can do the upgrade at any ticket booth or Guest Relations outside any park, or at TTC, or at Disney Springs.


----------



## micheleq

DVC4US said:


> As Robo posted above you can go to any Guest Relations(parks/DS) or any ticket window to activate your AP(and upgrade) and get your AP discount card.  You will need ID's for all adults in your party and your DVC Membership card.  It doesn't hurt to have the confirmation number but if you can see the APs on your MDE account all you need is your Magic Band, IDs, and DVC Member card.



Thanks! Everything worked out smoothly and we are having a blast this week! And my apologies, MS meaning Member Services, but I meant Guest Services!


----------



## jdrobinson06

Ok, I hope this makes sense. My family is going to Disney for a week (sun-fri)  I have purchased 5-day PH that we intend to use s,m,w-f. On Tuesday we are going to MNSSHP. All of our tickets are linked to our magic band. How are we sure that on Tuesday when we enter MK for the party (at 4:00) they use the party ticket and not a day from our park hopper?  I purchased online so they automatically went to our bands. I just don't want to get to our last park on Friday morning and have them tell me there are no days left for any of us. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Robo

jdrobinson06 said:


> How are we sure that on Tuesday when we enter MK for the party (at 4:00) they use the party ticket and not a day from our park hopper?



You really can't.
It's Disney who will be responsible for doing that correctly.
There should be no problem like that, however.

There will be special gates at the MK entrance that are marked for party entry,
so go through those gates for the party.

Otherwise, if Disney makes an error and deducts the wrong ticket,
you will have to go to Guest Relations and they will restore your ticket.

I'd not anticipate any trouble.
But, it is another unintended consequence if the MDE system has a glitch.


----------



## jdrobinson06

Robo said:


> You really can't.
> It's Disney who will be responsible for doing that correctly.
> There should be no problem like that, however.
> 
> There will be special gates at the MK entrance that are marked for party entry,
> so go through those gates for the party.
> 
> Otherwise, if Disney makes an error and deducts the wrong ticket,
> you will have to go to Guest Relations and they will restore your ticket.
> 
> I'd not anticipate any trouble.
> But, it is another unintended consequence if the MDE system has a glitch.



Thank you so much! I didn't know about the separate lines and will be sure to go to those


----------



## SaintsManiac

I'm torn about what to do with my tickets. I am thinking of saving them as they have the 2030 expiration date and just buying APs online rather than upgrading. It would make my life a lot easier and enable us to make all of our FP before we go. I didn't think I would have the money to buy them outright, but we've really been saving hard and I can do it. Then I have 6 day tickets to use at a later date when we don't have APs.

Is this a crazy thought? Can I make FP with APs before activating them? Pretty sure I read we can. Am I safe to hold on to those tickets for an indefinite amount of time? Maybe 2020 trip? I'm concerned they will stop letting people add days to tickets in the future or something stupid like that. 

Should I even be posting this here? lol


----------



## Robo

SaintsManiac said:


> -I have 6 day tickets to use at a later date when we don't have APs.
> 1. Is this a crazy thought?
> 2. Can I make FP with APs before activating them? \
> 3. Am I safe to hold on to those tickets for an indefinite amount of time?
> 4. Maybe 2020 trip?
> 5. I'm concerned they will stop letting people add days to tickets in the future or something stupid like that.
> 6. Should I even be posting this here?


1. & 3. Whatever you can afford to do.
2. Yes.
4. If that's what you want to do.
5. You never know.
6. We're discussing tickets.


----------



## judyt0915

We're heading to WDW in 21 days with 6 day PH tickets on a free dining package.  I'm 98.9% sure we'll be upgrading to an AP our first day there. 

I'd like to know if I'll be able to pay for the upgrade with Disney gift cards?


----------



## Robo

judyt0915 said:


> We're heading to WDW in 21 days with 6 day PH tickets on a free dining package.  I'm 98.9% sure we'll be upgrading to an AP our first day there.
> 
> I'd like to know if I'll be able to pay for the upgrade with Disney gift cards?


Yes. As many as you need to use.


----------



## ah10is

Just back and wanted to report that I had no issue in applying a 4 day park hopper ticket that I had saved in my account from a December 2016 trip to renew my Platinum AP.   I renewed at Guest Relations at the front of MK and they gave me the current value of the ticket ($452.63)!    I was pretty worried as I had heard that several people have had issues in applying a ticket to renew AP's.   I was also planning on them only giving me the value of the ticket before the price increase!  So I was very pleased on how smooth it went!

Bonus was that 2 days later, we went to Typhoon Lagoon and since my current AP doesn't expire until early September, I was just going to purchase a water park AP to cover this trip and future trips for the next year....but the lady at Guest relations at the water park talked me into upgrading my renewed Platinum AP to a Platinum Plus for $80.93 and gave me a comp ticket for the water park for that day!   Saved me about $55!  

So great ticket experience on this trip!!!


----------



## Robo

ah10is said:


> Just back and wanted to report that I had no issue in applying a 4 day park hopper ticket that I had saved in my account from a December 2016 trip to renew my Platinum AP.   I renewed at Guest Relations at the front of MK and they gave me the current value of the ticket ($452.63)!    I was pretty worried as I had heard that several people have had issues in applying a ticket to renew AP's.   I was also planning on them only giving me the value of the ticket before the price increase!  So I was very pleased on how smooth it went!
> 
> Bonus was that 2 days later, we went to Typhoon Lagoon and since my current AP doesn't expire until early September, I was just going to purchase a water park AP to cover this trip and future trips for the next year....but the lady at Guest relations at the water park talked me into upgrading my renewed Platinum AP to a Platinum Plus for $80.93 and gave me a comp ticket for the water park for that day!   Saved me about $55!
> 
> So great ticket experience on this trip!!!



Great report!
(And, yes, you were very lucky.)
Thanks!


----------



## linjohn

I have 8 day tickets with the fun day added booked with a room through the exclusive agency with the great deals and was wondering if the tickets are good for 14 days as we are doing a two week split stay?


----------



## Robo

linjohn said:


> I have 8 day tickets with the fun day added booked with a room through the exclusive agency with the great deals and was wondering if the tickets are good for 14 days as we are doing a two week split stay?


Yes. The assets can  be used in any order starting on the day that you first use the ticket... up until 13 days following.


----------



## linjohn

Thanks.  Am I right in that I can make my fast passes at the 60 day mark for both weeks of my split stay?


----------



## Robo

linjohn said:


> Thanks.  Am I right in that I can make my fast passes at the 60 day mark for both weeks of my split stay?



Split stay FP+ *info HERE.*


----------



## linjohn

Robo said:


> Split stay FP+ *info HERE.*


Thank you.


----------



## linjohn

linjohn said:


> Thank you.


Can these tickets be upgraded to ten days when I arrive at WDW or before?


----------



## Robo

linjohn said:


> Can these tickets be upgraded to ten days when I arrive at WDW or before?


If you want to try to upgrade before your trip, talk to your TA.


----------



## masylimed

AP question.  I'm sure the answers have been provided a dozen time but I haven't found the thread yet!

Getting my first AP for a trip in January for the marathon.  Was going to buy a 5 day PH ticket now then turn into an AP in January so that I can book FP with family (I'm the only one getting AP).  But I think I read that you can book FP before activating a AP but not sure how.

Also question about the photo plan with the AP.  Does this include photos from Run Disney events too?  How does that work if I have an AP but the rest of my family doesn't?  We are 7 people with 2 rooms booked in January at POR.


----------



## Robo

masylimed said:


> AP question.  I'm sure the answers have been provided a dozen time but I haven't found the thread yet!
> 
> Getting my first AP for a trip in January for the marathon.  Was going to buy a 5 day PH ticket now then turn into an AP in January so that I can book FP with family (I'm the only one getting AP).  But I think I read that you can book FP before activating a AP but not sure how.
> 
> Also question about the photo plan with the AP.  Does this include photos from Run Disney events too?  How does that work if I have an AP but the rest of my family doesn't?  We are 7 people with 2 rooms booked in January at POR.


If you buy an AP in advance, it will link to your MDE and you can book advanced FP+ even though it won't be activated until you arrive at WDW.

All photos from all guests connected in your MDE will be available.


----------



## linjohn

Robo said:


> If you want to try to upgrade before your trip, talk to your TA.


TA said they could not be upgraded.


----------



## Robo

linjohn said:


> TA said they could not be upgraded.



If the TA refuses, (and IF the squirrelly kind of ticket that you have is allowed to be upgraded)
you can upgrade after you arrive at WDW at any Guest Relations or ticket booth.

Immediately after you upgrade, you can make FP+ reservations for the days that you could not
access before your upgrade.


----------



## linjohn

Robo said:


> If the TA refuses, (and IF the squirrelly kind of ticket that you have is allowed to be upgraded)
> you can upgrade after you arrive at WDW at any Guest Relations or ticket booth.
> 
> Immediately after you upgrade, you can make FP+ reservations for the days that you could not
> access before your upgrade.


----------



## linjohn

TA says she is the only one that can make changes to our package and they don't sell 10 day tickets and they can't be upgraded.  I wonder if I call Disney directly if I will get anywhere.


----------



## Robo

linjohn said:


> TA says she is the only one that can make changes to our package and they don't sell 10 day tickets and they can't be upgraded.  I wonder if I call Disney directly if I will get anywhere.



Sadly, I would not attempt to call WDW about anything.

You will likely get an answer.
Whether that answer is correct or not is fully a toss-up.
(I can tell you that tickets not purchased directly from Disney
cannot be upgraded except in-person after arrival.)

I am not a fan of buying "proprietary" tickets.
They can prove to be, at the least, "inflexible" in some cases.


----------



## linjohn

Robo said:


> Sadly, I would not attempt to call WDW about anything.
> 
> You will likely get an answer.
> Whether that answer is correct or not is fully a toss-up.
> (I can tell you that tickets not purchased directly from Disney
> cannot be upgraded except in-person after arrival.)
> 
> I am not a fan of buying "proprietary" tickets.
> They can prove to be, at the least, "inflexible" in some cases.


----------



## linjohn

On my MDE it states the tickets are 8 day Myers base with 1 water park fun and more.


----------



## linjohn

linjohn said:


> On my MDE it states the tickets are 8 day Myers base with 1 water park fun and more.


I meant magic your way.


----------



## Robo

linjohn said:


> On my MDE it states the tickets are 8 day Myers base with 1 water park fun and more...
> I meant magic your way.



This is not a ticket that the public can buy from Disney.
It is a special promotional ticket that is offered to/used by Travel Agencies.

It might be able to be upgraded.
It might not.
And, without the knowledge of what an oddball ticket like this is actually "worth at the WDW gate,"
we don't know how much an upgrade should cost, even if one is allowed.
So, once you get to a ticket booth or Guest Relations, if the CM does not offer to upgrade it,
we don't know if the CM is correct or not.
Also, if the CM does allow for an upgrade, we don't know if the price quoted is
correct or not.

These things matter, as there are myriad times when a given ticket CM has made
upgrade errors and the guest is the one who can suffer.

I just don't know how to respond when the situation is an "unknown."


----------



## ferrero121

Robo said:


> *Annual Passholder "Treat a Friend" Special Offer *-Aug. 11 thru Sept. 30, 2017
> 
> From *HERE* on the WDW website-
> 
> View attachment 260229


 can these tickets be bought every day in that time span or 6 tickets total?


----------



## Robo

ferrero121 said:


> can these tickets be bought every day in that time span or 6 tickets total?



Sorry, I don't know.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

ferrero121 said:


> can these tickets be bought every day in that time span or 6 tickets total?



The friends and family passholder tickets are a total of six per passholder for the length of the promotion.


----------



## ferrero121

can a family friend meets us at disneygate to purchase resident rate tickets? Do they have to come into he park with us? how many tickets can they purchase? We have 4 adults going for 3 days.


----------



## DVC4US

ferrero121 said:


> can a family friend meets us at disneygate to purchase resident rate tickets? Do they have to come into he park with us? how many tickets can they purchase? We have 4 adults going for 3 days.



Proof of Florida residency must be shown for each adult activating a Florida Resident ticket.


----------



## ferrero121

DVC4US said:


> Proof of Florida residency must be shown for each adult activating a Florida Resident ticket.


I thought a florida resident could buy for friends visiting?


----------



## DVC4US

ferrero121 said:


> I thought a florida resident could buy for friends visiting?



As far as I know there is nothing like this.  Here is the information from the Disney website regarding Florida Resident tickets.

_*Florida Resident Disney Select Tickets*

Save 30% on 4 fun-filled days at the theme parks with a 4-Day Disney Select Ticket! Available only to Florida Residents, this specially priced ticket gives you access to one theme park per day for up to 4 days. 

Only have 3 days to play? Consider the 3-Day Disney Select Ticket, which offers access to one theme park per day for up to 3 days.


Florida Resident Disney Select Tickets can be used on nonconsecutive days, so you can come for a weekend… or spread out the fun! Plus, Florida Resident Disney Select tickets can be upgraded to an annual pass by visiting any Walt Disney World theme park ticket window.


*Important Information* 
Tickets and options are nontransferable, are only valid during regularly scheduled operating hours and exclude activities/events priced separately. One theme park per day. Tickets expire 6 months after first use, with the first use on or before December 31, 2018. Savings based on the non-discounted price for the 4-Day Magic Your Way theme park ticket. *Proof of Florida Residency is required.
*_
There is a special where Annual Passholders can purchase a 1-day ticket for their friends for $79 plus tax but this is only for 1 day and I think the idea is that the AP holder joins their friends in the park.


----------



## mesaboy2

ferrero121 said:


> I thought a florida resident could buy for friends visiting?



No.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Robo said:


> 1. & 3. Whatever you can afford to do.
> 2. Yes.
> 4. If that's what you want to do.
> 5. You never know.
> 6. We're discussing tickets.





I'm going to buy the passes. Can you tell me what I should do with the tickets that are linked already? Just leave them there?


----------



## Robo

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm going to buy the passes. Can you tell me what I should do with the tickets that are linked already? Just leave them there?



If the tickets that you are saving have never been used, then create a "fake name" in your MDE account and transfer those ticket 
over to that fake guest. 
In the future when you do want to use those tickets, transfer them back to your real name(s.)


----------



## SaintsManiac

Robo said:


> If the tickets that you are saving have never been used, then create a "fake name" in your MDE account and transfer those ticket
> over to that fake guest.
> In the future when you do want to use those tickets, transfer them back to your real name(s.)





Thanks ever so much, Robo!


----------



## Serenebean

Is there any difference in what value you get from your tickets towards upgrading if you upgrade them before first use vs after you've used them to enter a park?

Editing to add:  If you have a pre Feb 2017 ticket and want to upgrade to an AP - if I enter the parks once on my ticket then go to upgrade, I would still only get the Pre Feb 2017 ticket value correct?  Entering the parks once, doesnt mean my ticket value will be bridged to the current face value of a 7 day PH, correct?


----------



## Robo

Serenebean said:


> 1. Is there any difference in what value you get from your tickets towards upgrading if you upgrade them before first use vs after you've used them to enter a park?
> 2. If you have a pre Feb 2017 ticket and want to upgrade to an AP - if I enter the parks once on my ticket then go to upgrade, I would still only get the Pre Feb 2017 ticket value correct?  Entering the parks once, doesnt mean my ticket value will be bridged to the current face value of a 7 day PH, correct?



1. Nope.
2. Won't change anything.


----------



## Serenebean

Robo said:


> 1. Nope.
> 2. Won't change anything.



Thank you - someone is trying to tell me otherwise, and I wasn't buying it!


----------



## hsmamato2

Robo said:


> The numbers printed on the ticket tell the CM where you bought the ticket.
> They can also glean from those numbers when the ticket was purchased (at least approximately.)
> 
> 
> Unless these are very old tickets, I don't understand their questions to you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd try again.
> This time, starting with a phone call to WDW Ticketing at
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


Thank you


----------



## Shoshana

I bought Platinum APs for me and my daughter and we used them Jul '16, Dec '16, and Jun '17. Great value!

We have a Dec '17 trip booked and plan to return in Jun '17. In Dec we have our first split-stay packages booked:
POP with 2-day non-hoppers (no dining)
CSR with 6-day hoppers (dining)

I checked AllEars website and it looks like the cost including tax for the 2- and 6-day passes are:
2-day non-hoppers = $211.94 x 2 = $423.88; 6-day hoppers = $495.23 x 2 = $990.46 for a grand total of $1414.34.

The price with tax for the Platinum Pass is $829.64 x 2 = $1659.28.

If my math is correct, I should definitely upgrade to the Platinum APs.

My questions:
1: Is my math correct?
2: Should I do this over the phone before our trip? If so, who do I call?
3: If I do it on property, where? (Guest Services on Main Street was a disaster the first time I bought APs)
4: Does it matter when I do the upgrade?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Robo

Shoshana said:


> I bought Platinum APs for me and my daughter and we used them Jul '16, Dec '16, and Jun '17. Great value!
> 
> A. We have a Dec '17 trip booked and plan to return in Jun *'17*. In Dec we have our first split-stay packages booked:
> POP with 2-day non-hoppers (no dining)
> CSR with 6-day hoppers (dining)
> 
> I checked AllEars website and it looks like the cost including tax for the 2- and 6-day passes are:
> 2-day non-hoppers = $211.94 x 2 = $423.88; 6-day hoppers = $495.23 x 2 = $990.46 for a grand total of $1414.34.
> 
> The price with tax for the Platinum Pass is $829.64 x 2 = $1659.28.
> 
> If my math is correct, I should definitely upgrade to the Platinum APs.
> 
> My questions:
> 1: Is my math correct?
> 2: Should I do this over the phone before our trip? If so, who do I call?
> 3: If I do it on property, where? (Guest Services on Main Street was a disaster the first time I bought APs)
> 4: Does it matter when I do the upgrade?



A. You must mean Jun '*18.*
1. Problem is, you cannot combine the price of two or more tickets in a single upgrade.
2. I'd call and (try to) cancel your 2-day tickets for the first stay. However, if you DO that, you
won't be able to make advance FP+ reservations for those first two days.
(If you don't cancel these tickets, you can SAVE them for use, or upgrade, or to help pay
for an AP renewal, in the future.)
3. You can go to any Guest Relations at WDW, activate your "Free Dining" tickets two days early, and upgrade to AP at that time.
4. The earlier you upgrade, the sooner you can take advantage of the AP "perks."


----------



## Shoshana

Robo said:


> A. You must mean Jun '*18.*
> 1. Problem is, you cannot combine the price of two or more tickets in a single upgrade.
> 2. I'd call and (try to) cancel your 2-day tickets for the first stay. However, if you DO that, you
> won't be able to make advance FP+ reservations for those first two days.
> (If you don't cancel these tickets, you can SAVE them for use, or upgrade, or to help pay
> for an AP renewal, in the future.)
> 3. You can go to any Guest Relations at WDW, activate your "Free Dining" tickets two days early, and upgrade to AP at that time.
> 4. The earlier you upgrade, the sooner you can take advantage of the AP "perks."


Yes, Jun '18
If I cancel these 2 reservations, I can apply the two deposits to new reservations, right?
If I rebook a split stay from Dec 17 - Dec 23 and buy 8 day tickets, then book a room only from Dec 23 to 26, will that solve the upgrading to an AP problem?  
Is the dining plan associated with the tickets or with the room?
Thanks for your help, Robo!


----------



## siskaren

Shoshana said:


> Yes, Jun '18
> If I cancel these 2 reservations, I can apply the two deposits to new reservations, right?
> If I rebook a split stay from Dec 17 - Dec 23 and buy 8 day tickets, then book a room only from Dec 23 to 26, will that solve the upgrading to an AP problem?
> Is the dining plan associated with the tickets or with the room?
> Thanks for your help, Robo!



Robo said to cancel the tickets for the first stay, not to cancel the two reservations. The dining plan is connected to the room, at least in the sense that how many nights you're staying is how many nights you have the dining plan for.


----------



## Robo

Shoshana said:


> If I cancel these 2 reservations, I can apply the two deposits to new reservations, right?
> If I rebook a split stay from Dec 17 - Dec 23 and buy 8 day tickets, then book a room only from Dec 23 to 26, will that solve the upgrading to an AP problem?
> Is the dining plan associated with the tickets or with the room?



If you cancel the Dining Plan tickets, you will lose your Dining Plan.
If you wait to upgrade the dining plan tickets to AP until you arrive, you won't lose the Dining Plan.
You must have tickets and a room to get most Dining Plans.

You have completely lost me on the new split stay scenario.
Suffice it to say that whatever tickets that you buy, you can upgrade them to AP.
But, only one ticket per AP upgrade.

I never book a Dining Plan, so I'm useless in that regard.


----------



## Shoshana

Robo said:


> If you cancel the Dining Plan tickets, you will lose your Dining Plan.
> If you wait to upgrade the dining plan tickets to AP until you arrive, you won't lose the Dining Plan.
> You must have tickets and a room to get most Dining Plans.
> 
> You have completely lost me on the new split stay scenario.
> Suffice it to say that whatever tickets that you buy, you can upgrade them to AP.
> But, only one ticket per AP upgrade.
> 
> I never book a Dining Plan, so I'm useless in that regard.



I changed the split stay reservations entirely.  Instead, I booked room only at POFQ with a passholder discount and will purchase the AP online before our 60 day FP date.  The increase in price will be $692 but I'll have park tickets for all 9 days (instead of 8), dining plan for all 9 days (instead of 6) and the added benefit on an AP & the AP discounts!  I'm happy with this outcome!


----------



## Robo

Shoshana said:


> I changed the split stay reservations entirely.  Instead, I booked room only at POFQ with a passholder discount and will purchase the AP online before our 60 day FP date.  The increase in price will be $692 but I'll have park tickets for all 9 days (instead of 8), dining plan for all 9 days (instead of 6) and the added benefit on an AP & the AP discounts!  I'm happy with this outcome!



Sounds good.


----------



## pangyal

Thank you again for this incredibly helpful thread!

I am wondering whether anyone knows if CMs are able to shorten the length of time on an AP. Specifically, if we have APs that got the bonus month, can we ask to have that month taken away and go back to our original expiry dates? I know it sounds crazy, but we want to buy DVC AP vouchers for the PP deal that need to be activated by December 31, 2018, and our bonus month now takes us to mid-January. If anyone knows whether it's a strong possibility that they can readjust our expiry dates to the originals, that would save me long-distance charges in calling them to ask!

ETA- for our renewals this year, we are already set to renew using UT tickets and upgrading them to renewals, which we have done before with no issues, so it's the following year I'm concerned with


----------



## NicoleLarson

So I'm here to report that we were able to take our 3 day hopper tickets that came with our FD package and upgrade them to renewal APs.  Now this was in no way, shape or form easy.  If it wasn't for all of the helpful folks on here, we probably would have just thrown in the towel but I persisted and I knew exactly what my total should have been.  I first tried at MK and was met with a CM that had no clue what I was talking about so I ask for a manager and they start to tell me that at the beginning of this year they started to do tiers and my ticket since it was with "resorts" could NOT be bridged.  So I said I don't want to do this now and left.  Today we set off for EP IG.  At first the CM tells me the same thing as the MK CM BUT she saidwas willing to listen to what I had to say unlike the one the day before.  I knew what my renewal should be and what my tickets should have been worth.  In the end I would be paying ~$500. So her first number of $925 (ish) I knew was way wrong.  So she fiddles and fiddles, calls another CM over, they're looking at everything and she finally says $157, it didn't hit me at first that this was all that she was charging me, I thought it was for one of my kids tickets. (number was off by a couple of bucks but didn't care at that point) So I wait for her to ask for more money and she says ok that's it.  Wait, what?!  I have NO clue how on earth they arrived at that number.  By this point we had missed 1 FP and were about to miss another, plus it was 5 million degrees and I had been dealing with this for 2 days, I decided not to question it.  So although it worked out in the end, it was not easy and I had to be pretty persistent.  If you find yourself in a similar situation, listen to advice everyone gives on here, bring some patience and have all of your ducks in a row.  Know exactly what your ticket is worth and what the difference "should" be....THANK YOU to everyone that helped me!  I am utterly grateful for all of the amazing advice I was given.


----------



## Robo

NicoleLarson said:


> So I'm here to report that we were able to take our 3 day hopper tickets that came with our FD package and upgrade them to renewal APs.  Now this was in no way, shape or form easy.  If it wasn't for all of the helpful folks on here, we probably would have just thrown in the towel but I persisted and I knew exactly what my total should have been.  I first tried at MK and was met with a CM that had no clue what I was talking about so I ask for a manager and they start to tell me that at the beginning of this year they started to do tiers and my ticket since it was with "resorts" could NOT be bridged.  So I said I don't want to do this now and left.  Today we set off for EP IG.  At first the CM tells me the same thing as the MK CM BUT she saidwas willing to listen to what I had to say unlike the one the day before.  I knew what my renewal should be and what my tickets should have been worth.  In the end I would be paying ~$500. So her first number of $925 (ish) I knew was way wrong.  So she fiddles and fiddles, calls another CM over, they're looking at everything and she finally says $157, it didn't hit me at first that this was all that she was charging me, I thought it was for one of my kids tickets. (number was off by a couple of bucks but didn't care at that point) So I wait for her to ask for more money and she says ok that's it.  Wait, what?!  I have NO clue how on earth they arrived at that number.  By this point we had missed 1 FP and were about to miss another, plus it was 5 million degrees and I had been dealing with this for 2 days, I decided not to question it.  So although it worked out in the end, it was not easy and I had to be pretty persistent.  If you find yourself in a similar situation, listen to advice everyone gives on here, bring some patience and have all of your ducks in a row.  Know exactly what your ticket is worth and what the difference "should" be....THANK YOU to everyone that helped me!  I am utterly grateful for all of the amazing advice I was given.



Excellent outcome!
Sorry that it took so much persistence.


----------



## mousestruck

I am upgrading my UT park hoppers to DVC APs when we visit in November. Will the expiration date of the AP reflect the first day that the park hopper was activated or the day we upgrade? I'm guessing the former, but want to be sure.


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> I am upgrading my UT park hoppers to DVC APs when we visit in November. Will the expiration date of the AP reflect the first day that the park hopper was activated or the day we upgrade? I'm guessing the former, but want to be sure.



If you USE a ticket before upgrading to AP, the AP will have an anniversary (start/end) date that is the
same as the date that the original ticket was first used.

AP anniversary dates must be input manually by the CM doing the upgrade.
Adding an incorrect date is one of the more common errors made by CMs doing APs.
Double-check that the CM has added the correct anniversary date to your AP before you leave the booth after upgrading.


----------



## mousestruck

Robo said:


> If you USE a ticket before upgrading to AP, the AP will have an anniversary (start/end) date that is the
> same as the date that the original ticket was first used.
> 
> AP anniversary dates must be input manually by the CM doing the upgrade.
> Adding an incorrect date is one of the more common errors made by CMs doing APs.
> Double-check that the CM has added the correct anniversary date to your AP before you leave the booth after upgrading.


Thank you. That's what I thought. If I understand correctly, I must use the ticket first to bridge the cost of the ticket, so really no benefit to waiting until the end of the trip to upgrade.  Just thought I'd verify the rules since we're visiting the same week next year.


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> Thank you. That's what I thought.
> 1. If I understand correctly, I must use the ticket first to bridge the cost of the ticket,
> 2. so really no benefit to waiting until the end of the trip to upgrade.
> 3. Just thought I'd verify the rules since we're visiting the same week next year.


1. No. That is not the case.
While you CAN wait until after you use the ticket at least one time before you upgrade,
it has no effect on the cost of upgrading.
2. No reason to wait to upgrade, regardless.
3. The "rules of upgrading" are listed in my "Upgrading Tickets" section (Post #5) of the Sticky thread in which we are posting.
Click *HERE.*


----------



## brookie714

In November of 2015, my friend and I used a day each off of our non expiring tickets we had.  In November of 2016 we returned and used one day park hoppers that she had won in an auction. Fast forward to my upcoming trip. In my MDE account I noticed that my non expiring tickets tickets were gone, as well as the 'comp' tickets we had used. I know for certain that after the 2016 trip MDE still showed the non expiring tickets (I believe it had said 4 day park hopper, which they were). I called Disney and they said that even though I had actually used the physical comp tickets,because they were attached to MDE,they prioritized the non expiring over the comp tickets and that the comp tickets worked just like a magic band would have since I had used them for fast passes. Since I had an upcoming trip to make things easier to fix the issue, the cm issued me one day park hopper comp tickets. At the time it was a quick easy fix and gave us what I needed. Unfortunately now I am having to cancel my trip because of the impending hurricane. Trying to get through to Disney right now is nearly impossible. If I am unable to get through to fix this before they expire, am I able to do so at a later date because they will be able to see what transpired in my account?


----------



## gskywalker

I read through all the info and can't seem to find the answer.  As an example if I buy a 2 day PH pass and it is part of a stay at Pop, can I upgrade the pass to say an 8 day regular non PH park pass?  The dollar amount would definitely be higher for the 8 day pass, so can that be considered an upgrade of the passes?


----------



## Robo

gskywalker said:


> I read through all the info and can't seem to find the answer.  As an example
> 
> 1. if I buy a 2 day PH pass and it is part of a stay at Pop, can I upgrade the pass to say an 8 day regular non PH park pass?
> 2. The dollar amount would definitely be higher for the 8 day pass, so can that be considered an upgrade of the passes?


1. Yes. As long as you do not use the hopper feature before upgrading.
2. Yes, the original ticket should cost LESS than the ticket to which you are upgrading. 
So it will be considered an "upgrade."


----------



## Robo

brookie714 said:


> In November of 2015, my friend and I used a day each off of our non expiring tickets we had.  In November of 2016 we returned and used one day park hoppers that she had won in an auction. Fast forward to my upcoming trip. In my MDE account I noticed that my non expiring tickets tickets were gone, as well as the 'comp' tickets we had used. I know for certain that after the 2016 trip MDE still showed the non expiring tickets (I believe it had said 4 day park hopper, which they were). I called Disney and they said that even though I had actually used the physical comp tickets,because they were attached to MDE,they prioritized the non expiring over the comp tickets and that the comp tickets worked just like a magic band would have since I had used them for fast passes. Since I had an upcoming trip to make things easier to fix the issue, the cm issued me one day park hopper comp tickets. At the time it was a quick easy fix and gave us what I needed. Unfortunately now I am having to cancel my trip because of the impending hurricane. Trying to get through to Disney right now is nearly impossible. If I am unable to get through to fix this before they expire, am I able to do so at a later date because they will be able to see what transpired in my account?



Whenever you finally get there, they should be able to "see" your missing tickets, and resolve the issue.


----------



## mousestruck

Robo said:


> 1. No. That is not the case.
> While you CAN wait until after you use the ticket at least one time before you upgrade,
> it has no effect on the cost of upgrading.
> 2. No reason to wait to upgrade, regardless.
> 3. The "rules of upgrading" are listed in my "Upgrading Tickets" section (Post #5) of the Sticky thread in which we are posting.
> Click *HERE.*


Thank you!


----------



## gskywalker

Robo said:


> 1. Yes. As long as you do not use the hopper feature before upgrading.
> 2. Yes, the original ticket should cost LESS than the ticket to which you are upgrading.
> So it will be considered an "upgrade."



So in all the years I have gone to Disney for Free dining I don't get why no one mentioned this solution to trying to avoid the waterparks and/or park hopper that they now require for free dining?  Not complaining, just surprised.  Also don't want to break the rules of the disboards by circumventing disney rules if that is the case.


----------



## Robo

gskywalker said:


> So in all the years I have gone to Disney for Free dining I don't get why no one mentioned this solution to trying to avoid the waterparks and/or park hopper that they now require for free dining?  Not complaining, just surprised.  Also don't want to break the rules of the disboards by circumventing disney rules if that is the case.



It's not breaking any Disney rule to discuss ticket upgrading.
(The minimum ticket required for "Free Dining" and other special resort packages is just that... a "minimum.")

Upgrading (which basically "requires" spending MORE money for the upgraded ticket) would mean that
the guest would then be buying MORE than the minimum ticket.


----------



## DIS_MERI

gskywalker said:


> So in all the years I have gone to Disney for Free dining I don't get why no one mentioned this solution to trying to avoid the waterparks and/or park hopper that they now require for free dining?  Not complaining, just surprised.  Also don't want to break the rules of the disboards by circumventing disney rules if that is the case.


Oftentimes it isn't something people are interested in because you can't book fastpasses for more days than you have tickets for.  So, if you have 2 day tickets, you can only book 2 days of fastpasses until you are onsite and upgrade the tickets.


----------



## csmom

Just want to verify that I'm understanding correctly: I plan to go to WDW in 3/2018 and 2/2019. I plan to purchase an annual pass for these 2 trips. If ticket prices go up in February 2018, I'd like to purchase my annual pass voucher online prior to the price increase. I could then activate the voucher when I went in March 2018 and pass would be good until March 2019, so my February 2019 trip would fall in this period. This should work, right?


----------



## Robo

csmom said:


> Just want to verify that I'm understanding correctly: I plan to go to WDW in 3/2018 and 2/2019. I plan to purchase an annual pass for these 2 trips. If ticket prices go up in February 2018,
> 
> 1. I'd like to purchase my annual pass voucher online prior to the price increase.
> 2. I could then activate the voucher when I went in March 2018 and pass would be good until March 2019, so my February 2019 trip would fall in this period.
> 3. This should work, right?


1. You can do that anytime, starting right now, if you'd like.
2. Yes.
3. That's how it works.
Have fun!


----------



## disfanforlife

I have several different tickets bought years ago. 5 day MYW, 6 day MYW with park hopper and 7 day MYW. My questions is this: which ticket is better to save for a future trip in the next couple years that I would want to bridge to an AP with? Should I save the most expensive ticket (6 day PH?) or does it not really matter. I have a trip in November that is for 7 days and I will use some of these tickets for that trip. I either use the 7 day tickets and add PH or use the 5 or 6 days and have to add both PH and or extra days to the other tickets. I am just trying to wrap my ahead around which tickets I should use first.


----------



## patty57

I'm considering a Florida Resident Silver Annual Pass to use on a trip for May 2018, staying at BWV.  If I buy it ahead of time, but don't physically activate it in a park until May 2018, I can use it to make FPs 60 days ahead of my trip...right?
Is the expiration date May 2019 if I activate it in May 2018?  The expiration date isn't tied to making FP is it?


----------



## Robo

patty57 said:


> I'm considering a Florida Resident Silver Annual Pass to use on a trip for May 2018, staying at BWV.
> 1.  If I buy it ahead of time, but don't physically activate it in a park until May 2018, I can use it to make FPs 60 days ahead of my trip...right?
> 2. Is the expiration date May 2019 if I activate it in May 2018?
> 3. The expiration date isn't tied to making FP is it?


1. Right..
2. Yes.
3. No. (To my knowledge, that's the first time anyone has ever asked that question.)
APs cannot be activated except in-person at WDW.


----------



## patty57

Robo, thank you for responding.  I don't think I've ever been the first to ask a question before...do I win a prize?


----------



## csmom

Robo said:


> 1. You can do that anytime, starting right now, if you'd like.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. That's how it works.
> Have fun!


Thank you!


----------



## WildGrits

My Union is offering 7 day Hopper for $451.

Is it possible to add the water park option to this when we get to WDW?






I searched but didn't see this question in the thread yet.  If I am repeating a question I'm sorry about that.


----------



## Robo

WildGrits said:


> My Union is offering 7 day Hopper for $451.
> 
> Is it possible to add the water park option to this when we get to WDW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched but didn't see this question in the thread yet.  If I am repeating a question I'm sorry about that.


Without knowing how the Union obtained the tickets, I can't say. I will say that it's likely you can add the option, but I don't know how much WDW should charge for it


----------



## Bethislucy

I booked my free dining package on April 24 6 day tickets with the hopper option. We check Nov. 25 if I go to guest relation on the 25 and upgrade to AP's will I get to keep my free dining?


----------



## Robo

Bethislucy said:


> I booked my free dining package on April 24 6 day tickets with the hopper option. We check Nov. 25 if I go to guest relation on the 25 and upgrade to AP's will I get to keep my free dining?



Yes.


----------



## damo

MouseMumof2 said:


> Yes I will, we aren't going until August so, like you, I'm hoping to hear from someone that was successful in doing this before we go. Having my good deal go to waste will be hard to swallow on day 1 of my vacation. I'm trying to start early so I can talk myself out of being mad if that's the way it turns out.



Any luck with the tickets?


----------



## MouseMumof2

damo said:


> Any luck with the tickets?


Nope . Paid a little over $200 per ticket to add park hopper to our 5 day Canadian tickets.  That was the difference between my sale price and the regular ticket, plus the park hopper fee. Not impressed at all, but totally what people have been saying so I wasn't shocked.  The CM at Disney springs was awesome, very apologetic, tried a bunch of ways to get the price down but the system wasn't budging. He did say it was cheaper to do at DS than at a park because at the park they charge the $20 (I think) fee on top of each ticket. So that was a little bit of savings I guess.


----------



## Robo

MouseMumof2 said:


> He did say it was cheaper to do at DS than at a park because at the park they charge the $20 (I think) fee on top of each ticket. So that was a little bit of savings I guess.



True in theory, but the CMs at the parks also supposed to compensate for that extra "gate charge" during an upgrade transaction, so guests should not actually have to pay it.


----------



## damo

MouseMumof2 said:


> Nope . Paid a little over $200 per ticket to add park hopper to our 5 day Canadian tickets.  That was the difference between my sale price and the regular ticket, plus the park hopper fee. Not impressed at all, but totally what people have been saying so I wasn't shocked.  The CM at Disney springs was awesome, very apologetic, tried a bunch of ways to get the price down but the system wasn't budging. He did say it was cheaper to do at DS than at a park because at the park they charge the $20 (I think) fee on top of each ticket. So that was a little bit of savings I guess.



Not what I wanted to hear but thank you so much for responding.  At least we can plan to have no hoppers!  It will definitely lessen the amount of time we spend in the parks and we won't go to DHS at all but that is fine.


----------



## hsmamato2

Ok I have a it of a 'left field' question here..... I have a MDE acct- over the years I've added to/deleted names..... at one point the acct was such a mess that I took one of the current names,and gave it a new (fake) profile name etc just to give a family member a fresh start and a clear page to work from(this was at least 2-3 years ago. No problems so far....fast forward to now. My ds (who I 'swapped) has been in MDE as his actual self,and purchased/used park tix since I made that change. He also has a MB attached to his 'real' name on MDE,using a nickname. Under his "old" MDE person,he also had a magicband attached to it- on the MB, it has his real name as an identifier.....SO.......I just purchased a one day ticket for him to use in a few months,and for some reason, under 'reservations and tickets' I see the ticket is in his (real) name,as I input at time of purchase. But,  when I look up Magicbands and cards, it shows the new one day ticket under the "old fake" person that I neglected to delete off the acct.(just forgot about it)    What am I missing here, is it just a glitch? DO I need to call in to straighten this out? I'm fearful of making a mess of the accts by calling in with a CM who doesn't know how to keep things straight. Please advise on best course of action- When I click on 'reassign ticket' it shows as being under the proper name, but under cards, it only shows his 'real' MB ,no ticket, that's listed under the 'fake' kid. So what is happening here? thanks for advice. (I tend to overcomplicate things,and MDE technology tends to hate me anyway) FWIW I won't be calling now, I know they're swamped with hurricane issues etc at this time....


----------



## hsmamato2

And in attempting to remove a couple of people from an old trip off my list, I keep getting the message"can't remove bc of active admission' which is not the case at all for them (this was from a trip 3 years back)


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> Ok I have a it of a 'left field' question here..... I have a MDE acct- over the years I've added to/deleted names..... at one point the acct was such a mess that I took one of the current names,and gave it a new (fake) profile name etc just to give a family member a fresh start and a clear page to work from(this was at least 2-3 years ago. No problems so far....fast forward to now. My ds (who I 'swapped) has been in MDE as his actual self,and purchased/used park tix since I made that change. He also has a MB attached to his 'real' name on MDE,using a nickname. Under his "old" MDE person,he also had a magicband attached to it- on the MB, it has his real name as an identifier.....SO.......I just purchased a one day ticket for him to use in a few months,and for some reason, under 'reservations and tickets' I see the ticket is in his (real) name,as I input at time of purchase. But,  when I look up Magicbands and cards, it shows the new one day ticket under the "old fake" person that I neglected to delete off the acct.(just forgot about it)    What am I missing here,
> 
> 1. is it just a glitch?
> 2. DO I need to call in to straighten this out? I'm fearful of making a mess of the accts by calling in with a CM who doesn't know how to keep things straight. Please advise on best course of action- When I click on 'reassign ticket' it shows as being under the proper name, but under cards, it only shows his 'real' MB ,no ticket, that's listed under the 'fake' kid. So what is happening here? thanks for advice. (I tend to overcomplicate things,and MDE technology tends to hate me anyway) FWIW I won't be calling now, I know they're swamped with hurricane issues etc at this time....


1. Could be.
2. Just let things sit for awhile.


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> And in attempting to remove a couple of people from an old trip off my list, I keep getting the message"can't remove bc of active admission' which is not the case at all for them (this was from a trip 3 years back)


Just let things sit for awhile.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Ok this is my last question post before buying APs today, I swear!! 

We plan to activate our APs on 11/16 at the MK. This is a day before we check into BC. Can we show our vouchers for free parking, or would we pay and then be refunded at GS?

Am I correct that our APs will expire on 11/17/2018?


----------



## Robo

SaintsManiac said:


> Ok this is my last question post before buying APs today, I swear!!
> 
> 1. We plan to activate our APs on 11/16 at the MK.
> 2. This is a day before we check into BC.
> 3. Can we show our vouchers for free parking,
> 4. or would we pay and then be refunded at GS?
> 5. Am I correct that our APs will expire on 11/17/2018?



1. Got it.
2. No problem.
3. Nope. (But, you can certainly ASK... you never know.)
4. Yes.
5. No. (Well, you may be asking this in an unusual manner.)
The AP activated on 11/16/17 would be good through the entire day of 11/16/18.
But, not valid for use at all the next day.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Robo said:


> 1. Got it.
> 2. No problem.
> 3. Nope. (But, you can certainly ASK... you never know.)
> 4. Yes.
> 5. No. (Well, you may be asking this in an unusual manner.)
> The AP activated on 11/16/17 would be good through the entire day of 11/16/18.
> But, not valid for use at all the next day.





Gotcha! Thanks!


----------



## monique5

I have been trying to purchase APs all day. Will not let me add to cart. Anyone else have this problem? TIA!


----------



## SaintsManiac

monique5 said:


> I have been trying to purchase APs all day. Will not let me add to cart. Anyone else have this problem? TIA!




I added mine to cart before I posted my question here. Never went back to purchase today as I got sidetracked.

ETA: Just purchased and it went through just fine.


----------



## mellvswdw1

I have a question about tickets I bought from undercover tourist.  I have them linked in MDE and now due to Irma, our flights were cancelled. I am a DVC member and we will be rescheduling for Jan/Feb.  Once DVC cancels my trip on Monday or Tuesday will we lose the tickets or will they stay in limbo until I reschedule.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Robo

mellvswdw1 said:


> I have a question about tickets I bought from undercover tourist.  I have them linked in MDE and now due to Irma, our flights were cancelled. I am a DVC member and we will be rescheduling for Jan/Feb.  Once DVC cancels my trip on Monday or Tuesday will we lose the tickets or will they stay in limbo until I reschedule.  Thanks for the help!



New stand-alone unused tickets remain as new unused tickets.
Booking resort stays or FPs don't matter.
The tickets won't become "active" until you use them at a park gate.


----------



## mellvswdw1

Robo said:


> New stand-alone unused tickets remain as new unused tickets.
> Booking resort stays or FPs don't matter.
> The tickets won't become "active" until you use them at a park gate.


Thank you!


----------



## buddyjo143

On a one day, non-park hopper ticket, can we go in and out of the park? We arrive early on a Saturday and could drive directly to a park, leave to check into our timeshare, then return. Thanks.


----------



## Robo

buddyjo143 said:


> On a one day, non-park hopper ticket, can we go in and out of the park? We arrive early on a Saturday and could drive directly to a park, leave to check into our timeshare, then return. Thanks.



Yes.
Into and out of and into the same park as many times as you like.


----------



## FelisLachesis

buddyjo143 said:


> On a one day, non-park hopper ticket, can we go in and out of the park? We arrive early on a Saturday and could drive directly to a park, leave to check into our timeshare, then return. Thanks.





Robo said:


> Yes.
> Into and out of and into the same park as many times as you like.



Imagine if you went through the gates and then realized you left your wallet in the car...


----------



## Sprockie

Question about adding a Mvmcp ticket.  We currently have four adult 6 days of tickets (not hoppers).  Ideally, I would like to change it into a 5 day and make the 6th day a MVMCP ticket ( I assume that would be more expensive).  Is this do-able at the World?


----------



## Robo

Sprockie said:


> Question about adding a Mvmcp ticket.  We currently have four adult 6 days of tickets (not hoppers).  Ideally, I would like to change it into a 5 day and make the 6th day a MVMCP ticket ( I assume that would be more expensive).  Is this do-able at the World?


You can't "upgrade" a MYW ticket to include a Hard ticket (party) ticket as one of its assets.
Party tickets are stand-alone tickets.


----------



## Sprockie

Robo said:


> You can't "upgrade" a MYW ticket to include a Hard ticket (party) ticket as one of its assets.
> Party tickets are stand-alone tickets.



No, but can you make a 6 day ticket into a 5 day ticket, then add one MVMCP ticket (which I assume would be an upgrade).  Somehow I am thinking you can't take away days from your original purchase though.  True?


----------



## Robo

Sprockie said:


> 1. -can you make a 6 day ticket into a 5 day ticket, then add one MVMCP ticket...
> 
> 2. -you can't take away days from your original purchase...



1. Not "officially," because...
2. This is correct, "officially."

All that said, it can't hurt to "ask nicely."


----------



## EC0323

Ugh I am so confused.  I think I understand but not sure.  Can someone tell me if I am correct?  We are going in Nov for 3 days and we want parkhoppers.  I checked the cheapest I found was Aaa at 355.70 with tax. (UT was 361. but I didn't have mouse savers info.). So we are going back next year. So once I got over the sticker shock I thought about Annual passes.  So if we did 2 x 356= 712. (We would go for longer.). Pretty darn close to Aaa annual pass amount of 787.02.

But I read upgrade instructions so is this right.
1. Buy best value. I found UT Ticket 6 plus 1 free day for. 469
2.  Take it to gate.  it's now  a 7 day ticket at 516.53
3.  Subtract Disney ap price.  829.64- 516.53= 313.11 to upgrade
4.   add 469+ 313.11= 782.11. And that is what I am paying at Disney.

So aaa would be cheaper?


----------



## Robo

EC0323 said:


> Ugh I am so confused.  I think I understand but not sure.  Can someone tell me if I am correct?  We are going in Nov for 3 days and we want parkhoppers.  I checked the cheapest I found was Aaa at 355.70 with tax. (UT was 361. but I didn't have mouse savers info.). So we are going back next year. So once I got over the sticker shock I thought about Annual passes.  So if we did 2 x 356= 712. (We would go for longer.). Pretty darn close to Aaa annual pass amount of 787.02.
> 
> But I read upgrade instructions so is this right.
> 1. Buy best value. I found UT Ticket 6 plus 1 free day for. 469
> 2.  Take it to gate.  it's now  a 7 day ticket at 516.53
> 3.  Subtract Disney ap price.  829.64- 516.53= 313.11 to upgrade
> 4.   add 469+ 313.11= 782.11. And that is what I am paying at Disney.
> 
> So aaa would be cheaper?


You have the right method.
Buy from whichever source offers the most savings on the original tickets.


----------



## Pdollar88

I'm still somewhat confused about whether I need to enter a park before upgrading to an Annual Pass.  I've purchased tickets as part of a MYW package for March.  I'm arriving a day earlier than I had originally thought and just want to hang out at Disney Springs that day.

Do I need to enter a park (to bridge my tickets) in case the price has changed in that time?


----------



## Robo

Pdollar88 said:


> 1. I'm still somewhat confused about whether I need to enter a park before upgrading to an Annual Pass.  I've purchased tickets as part of a MYW package for March.
> 2. I'm arriving a day earlier than I had originally thought and just want to hang out at Disney Springs that day.
> 3. Do I need to enter a park (to bridge my tickets) in case the price has changed in that time?



1. You do not need to.
2. You can activate your package tickets as soon as you arrive (yes, before your check-in date) and upgrade them immediately.
3. No. Just go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations (the Welcome Center at Disney Springs will work just fine) and activate and upgrade your tickets during the same transaction. All adult guests getting an AP will need a legal photo ID.


----------



## MrsTski

Adding onto the AP questions.... I have two MDE's due to work travel and personal travel.  Usually work trips are short so I just buy 1 or 2 day tickets.  This year I have a longer work trip and a family trip planned so I am thinking about getting an AP.  How would the AP work with my two MDE's?  Could it link to both?  Or will I have issues making fast passes in both accounts?


----------



## Robo

MrsTski said:


> Adding onto the AP questions.... I have two MDE's due to work travel and personal travel.  Usually work trips are short so I just but 1 or 2 day tickets.  This year I have a longer work trip and a family trip planned so I am thinking about getting an AP.  How would the AP work with my two MDE's?  Could it link to both?  Or will I have issues making fast passes in both accounts?



Put the AP in either account (pick one) and use only _that_ account for the year of the AP.


----------



## Pdollar88

Robo said:


> 1. You do not need to.
> 2. You can activate your package tickets as soon as you arrive (yes, before your check-in date) and upgrade them immediately.
> 3. No. Just go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations (the Welcome Center at Disney Springs will work just fine) and activate and upgrade your tickets during the same transaction. All adult guests getting an AP will need a legal photo ID.



Thanks, Robo!  I'll probably head to DS to upgrade to an AP and do the DVC tour.


----------



## Oswald the Canuck

EC0323 said:


> But I read upgrade instructions so is this right.
> 1. Buy best value. I found UT Ticket 6 plus 1 free day for. 469
> 2.  Take it to gate.  it's now  a 7 day ticket at 516.53
> 3.  Subtract Disney ap price.  829.64- 516.53= 313.11 to upgrade
> 4.   add 469+ 313.11= 782.11. And that is what I am paying at Disney.



Does this calculation work for renewing an AP as well?


----------



## Robo

Oswald the Canuck said:


> Does this calculation work for renewing an AP as well?


Yes.


----------



## Oswald the Canuck

Robo said:


> Yes.



Thanks Robo.

One more question:
I purchased a 7 day ticket with Park Hopper through the Canadian Resident offer on Feb 14/17.
The ticket cost was $329.25 (plus tax).
Can I upgrade that to a Park Hopper Plus?
And if so is the cost $15 or more than that?


----------



## Robo

Oswald the Canuck said:


> I purchased a 7 day ticket with Park Hopper through the Canadian Resident offer on Feb 14/17.
> The ticket cost was $329.25 (plus tax).
> Can I upgrade that to a Park Hopper Plus?
> And if so is the cost $15 or more than that?



The "Canadian Offer" has been discussed elsewhere on this board, and in this thread.
It appears that those tickets (as they are purchased directly from Disney) cannot be "price-bridged" when being upgraded, so guests must pay the difference between what they originally paid... and a current full-priced
version of the ticket with the upgraded asset(s.)
That means guests will lose any "discount" they originally got.

Quotes below are from earlier in this thread:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/all-about-tickets-at-wdw.3570721/page-84#post-57683523



> I'm hoping you may have some insight regarding the Canadian discounted tickets that were available this spring. I had purchased 5 day base tickets but now plans have changed and I need park hoppers. Will I be able to pay the approx $80 per ticket to add just add the hoppers since I'm keeping the 5 days the same or should I expect to now pay current gate price (and lose the discount) plus the park hopper charge?


----------------------------
https://www.disboards.com/threads/all-about-tickets-at-wdw.3570721/page-122#post-58175574



> Nope . Paid a little over $200 per ticket to add park hopper to our 5 day Canadian tickets. That was the difference between my sale price and the regular ticket, plus the park hopper fee. Not impressed at all, but totally what people have been saying so I wasn't shocked. The CM at Disney springs was awesome, very apologetic, tried a bunch of ways to get the price down but the system wasn't budging. *He did say it was cheaper to do at DS than at a park because at the park they charge the $20 (I think) fee on top of each ticket. So that was a little bit of savings I guess.*



----------------------------

Note from Robo:
That last bit in bold is not necessarily true, either, as when a guest upgrades a ticket
at the park gates, any extra "gate charge" is compensated (effectively eliminated) during the upgrade transaction.


----------



## Oswald the Canuck

Thank you again.

From putting together what I had read I thought that was the answer but I appreciate a direct (and knowledgeable) response. 

BTW:  Robo you: 

read my post,
found the two links somewhere in the hundreds of posts in separate threads

posted the links
typed out a well written, easy to understand response
all inside 11 minutes!


----------



## Robo

Oswald the Canuck said:


> Thank you again.
> 
> From putting together what I had read I thought that was the answer but I appreciate a direct (and knowledgeable) response.
> 
> BTW:  Robo you:
> 
> read my post,
> found the two links somewhere in the hundreds of posts in separate threads
> 
> posted the links
> typed out a well written, easy to understand response
> all inside 11 minutes!



Such a kind thing to note and say!
Thank you!


----------



## PopGirl26

Hello!

Is it still the case that package tickets can be picked up three days before package check-in and used immediately (with same day FP)?

Anyone anticipate this changing?

Thank you!


----------



## Robo

PopGirl26 said:


> 1. Is it still the case that package tickets can be picked up three days before package check-in and used immediately (with same day FP)?
> 
> 2. Anyone anticipate this changing?



1. Actually, guests can activate resort package tickets up to TEN days before check-in.
2. No reason to suspect this to change. No way to know.


----------



## PopGirl26

Robo said:


> 1. Actually, guests can activate resort package tickets up to TEN days before check-in.
> 2. No reason to suspect this to change. No way to know.


Ooooh.  I like that answer even better.  I was hoping for five days.  Is that published anywhere?  I certainly know you're right, just anticipating cast member questions.


----------



## Robo

PopGirl26 said:


> Ooooh.  I like that answer even better.  I was hoping for five days.  Is that published anywhere?  I certainly know you're right, just anticipating cast member questions.



Yes, its a legitimate, specific Disney ticket rule.

It was implemented in May of 2015.


----------



## PopGirl26

Thank you!


----------



## kmchisholm

If I buy a ticket through MDE, is it immediately applied to my account (is - use that day) or is there a waiting period?  

Before I get asked why buy through Disney vs UT or another discount place - I'm going for 5 days and already have 2 non-expire hoppers from previous visits.  I have $500 in gift cards I've been given through work programs so buying through Disney means no money out of pocket for me. 

My parents are AP and DVC so they can get me the $80 park hopper on the 30th but I still need 2 more days. Still finalizing plans and not sure if I'll do 1 park or hoppers for the other 2 days. Also waiting just in case Disney announces another ticket deal through AP or DVC.  So thinking I'll just wait until the day off to buy my ticket through Disney but wanted to make sure online or MDE was a quick turnaround. 

Any advice?


----------



## Robo

kmchisholm said:


> If I buy a ticket through MDE,
> 1. is it immediately applied to my account (is - use that day)
> 2. or is there a waiting period?
> - thinking I'll just wait until the day off to buy my ticket through Disney but
> 3. wanted to make sure online or MDE was a quick turnaround.
> 4. Any advice?


1. Under normal conditions, yes.
2. Under normal conditions, nope.
3. Yup. You can buy day-of at a ticket booth and the ticket can be immediately
available in your MDE.
4. I would not use your current non-expiring tickets at all.
I'd simply buy new tickets to fully cover this multi-day trip...
and continue to hold those (very, very valuable/costly) non-expiring tickets for future use.


----------



## kmchisholm

Robo said:


> 1. Under normal conditions, yes.
> 2. Under normal conditions, nope.
> 3. Yup. You can buy day-of at a ticket booth and the ticket can be immediately
> available in your MDE.
> 4. I would not use your current non-expiring tickets at all.
> I'd simply buy new tickets to fully cover this multi-day trip...
> and continue to hold those (very, very valuable/costly) non-expiring tickets for future use.



Thank you and you make a good point. Might go that route as this has gone from a 3 to 5 day trip with JetBlue being very forgiving in flight changes. I've been holding onto these tickets for a few years as every trip starts out short and then gets stretched out. Appreciate the thoughts!


----------



## jdd

I have two one-day tickets on my MDE account that are assigned to my (minor) sons.  I'll be in Orlando for the day tomorrow, and want to upgrade each of those two tickets to 4-day tickets.  Is there anything special I need to take to the ticket booth?  The tickets were purchased online originally, so I don't have a physical ticket, and we don't have magic bands yet since our trip isn't until November.  Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Robo

jdd said:


> I have two one-day tickets on my MDE account that are assigned to my (minor) sons.  I'll be in Orlando for the day tomorrow, and want to upgrade each of those two tickets to 4-day tickets.
> 1. Is there anything special I need to take to the ticket booth?  The tickets were purchased online originally, so
> 2. I don't have a physical ticket, and
> 3. we don't have magic bands yet since our trip isn't until November.


1. Have your (own) legal photo ID and it can help to have the ticket numbers (found in your MDE account.)
2. No problem.
3. Not needed.


----------



## bcactus

AP renewal question:  I am about to purchase gold AP's as I'm thinking the block out dates won't affect me in 2018.  If we decide to upgrade to Platinum when we renew, would we get the renewal rate or would it be like purchasing new passes since it is a different category?


----------



## Robo

bcactus said:


> AP renewal question:  I am about to purchase gold AP's as I'm thinking the block out dates won't affect me in 2018.  If we decide to upgrade to Platinum when we renew, would we get the renewal rate or would it be like purchasing new passes since it is a different category?



At every renewal time, you can decide to keep the kind of AP that you have, or change to a different kind of AP...
and get your choice at each one's "renewal" price.


----------



## bcactus

Thanks Robo!


----------



## jdd

Robo said:


> 1. Have your (own) legal photo ID and it can help to have the ticket numbers (found in your MDE account.)
> 2. No problem.
> 3. Not needed.



Hmm, can't find the ticket numbers, but I'll keep looking.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Robo

jdd said:


> Hmm, can't find the ticket numbers, but I'll keep looking.  Thanks so much!



That's OK.
The CM can look those up using your MDE info when you are at the booth.


----------



## Gentry2004

Robo, I have a quick question for you. I bought four 7-day base tickets (2 adult, 2 child) from UT on 2/15/17. I was guessing they were "old stock" tickets even though I bought them after 2/12, just based upon the price I paid. I just today got around to linking them to MDE. On the MDE app under "tickets and passes" it says that they are "valid through 12/31/30." So does that mean they are "old stock" or new? I'm confused. I'm mainly asking because we are planning to upgrade to AP's in December when we go. Thanks.


----------



## Robo

Gentry2004 said:


> Robo, I have a quick question for you. I bought four 7-day base tickets (2 adult, 2 child) from UT on 2/15/17. I was guessing they were "old stock" tickets even though I bought them after 2/12, just based upon the price I paid. I just today got around to linking them to MDE. On the MDE app under "tickets and passes" it says that they are "valid through 12/31/30."
> 
> 1. So does that mean they are "old stock"
> 2. or new?
> I'm confused.
> 3. I'm mainly asking because we are planning to upgrade to AP's in December when we go. Thanks.


1. That's what I'd guess.
2. "New stock" tix expire Dec. 31, 2018.
3. You will certainly be able to do so.
I have also read several reports that even "old stock" tickets have be price-bridged
to the current new level. Don't know if the CMs just did something "incorrectly"
or they were offering the guests some "pixie dust."
Hope you are lucky!
(And, it never hurts to "ask nicely.")


----------



## Gentry2004

Robo said:


> 1. That's what I'd guess.
> 2. "New stock" tix expire Dec. 31, 2018.
> 3. You will certainly be able to do so.
> I have also read several reports that even "old stock" tickets have be price-bridged
> to the current new level. Don't know if the CMs just did something "incorrectly"
> or they were offering the guests some "pixie dust."
> Hope you are lucky!
> (And, it never hurts to "ask nicely.")



Thanks. We will cross our fingers but not get our hopes too high.


----------



## uremol

Our Situation....... My mom and I own a condo in south FL, with proof of residency. Would a spouse also be considered a resident even though her name is not on any documents? 

TIA


----------



## Robo

uremol said:


> Our Situation....... My mom and I own a condo in south FL, with proof of residency. Would a spouse also be considered a resident even though her name is not on any documents?


 Yup.


----------



## jjjones325

Follow up to the residency question.  Have a friend who is thinking of buying a home near WDW with an intention of renting it out most of the year.  Would they qualify for Florida resident status?


----------



## Robo

jjjones325 said:


> Follow up to the residency question.  Have a friend who is thinking of buying a home near WDW with an intention of renting it out most of the year.  Would they qualify for Florida resident status?



Depends on what kind of paperwork they have to show when buying/using the tickets.

Below is the list of valid "proof of residency."
(Utility bills may be the ones to use.)

From* HERE.*


> *Florida Resident Tickets:*
> Proof of a Florida residential address is required. For each ticket purchased for an adult, you may provide any of the following:
> 
> 
> Valid Florida Drivers License (must have a Florida address)
> Valid Florida State-issued ID Card (must have a Florida address)
> Valid Florida-based military ID
> If you do not have one of the IDs indicated above, then you must provide one of the following, dated within the past two (2) months evidencing a Florida residential address together with a corresponding picture ID (passport, driver's license, state identification card):
> 
> *Proof of Current Mortgage*
> Monthly mortgage statement not older than two (2) months old
> Deeds, Mortgage Contracts, Mortgage Payment Booklets and leases are not accepted.
> 
> *Bills, Policies or Registration*
> Current homeowner's insurance policy or bill
> Current automobile registration, insurance policy or bill
> Current Utility bill (Power / Phone / Cable / Water)
> Bills can be no more than two (2) months old (PO Boxes are not accepted as proof of residency).
> 
> *Mail*
> Mail from financial institutions; including checking, savings or investment account statements
> Mail from Federal, State, County or City government agencies
> Mail can be no more than two (2) months old (PO Boxes are not accepted as proof of residency)
> 
> One form of Florida residency validation as listed above is required. Additional members of the same household must only provide proof of same residential address.
> 
> Current statements and bills printed from electronic versions are accepted, along with electronic bills provided via smart phones and tablet devices.


----------



## jenga1030

Hello! I need some help! I had 3 6 day park hopper plus water parks tickets bought last year as part of a bounceback package. I upgraded all of them at different times during the trip to annual passes. 
I paid 3 different prices! I am so confused as to what I should have paid for the upgrades. I thought I understood ticket bridging! 
According to my math, it looks like they brought my son's ticket up to a value of $511.20 and went from there. But they only brought mine and my daughter's tickets up to $479.25. 
Which is right and which is wrong? I thought they bring the value up to the current gate price?


----------



## Robo

jenga1030 said:


> Hello! I need some help! I had 3 6 day park hopper plus water parks tickets bought last year as part of a bounceback package. I upgraded all of them at different times during the trip to annual passes.
> I paid 3 different prices! I am so confused as to what I should have paid for the upgrades. I thought I understood ticket bridging!
> According to my math, it looks like they brought my son's ticket up to a value of $511.20 and went from there. But they only brought mine and my daughter's tickets up to $479.25.
> Which is right and which is wrong? I thought they bring the value up to the current gate price?



I've explained upgrading info in my first posts of this thread (*HERE.*)

If you need further clarification, please post back with very complete details
(exact tickets purchased, exact date of booking the package, exact dates of use of package, dates of upgrade, ages of guests.)


----------



## jenga1030

Robo said:


> I've explained upgrading info in my first posts of this thread (*HERE.*)
> 
> If you need further clarification, please post back with very complete details
> (exact tickets purchased, exact date of booking the package, exact dates of use of package, dates of upgrade, ages of guests.)


 
I had read that post you linked to, but I was still a little confused.
I bought the tickets last year (9/2016) as part of the free dining bounceback. 
They were 6 day park hopper plus water parks. All 3 were adult tickets being used over the last 2 weeks. They were upgraded last week to platinum plus annual passes. 
According to my math my daughter and I paid $31.95 more for our upgrades than my son did.
I was just wondering which tickets were upgraded correctly? 
I am assuming mine and my daughter's were? Since we purchased them from WDWTC prior to February 2017, they were considered old stock and could only be bridged to the previous price? Is that right? 
I'm sorry! I'm just confused!


----------



## gskywalker

I looked over the initial page and didn't see the answer to this question even likely I somehow missed it.  Booking a free dining stay.  I need to know when I upgrade the tickets whether everyone in the room has to upgrade to an annual pass?  I am booking 2 rooms, one room would upgrade everyone(4 people), the other room I would only be upgrading 2 out of the 4 people in it.  thx.


----------



## jenga1030

jenga1030 said:


> I had read that post you linked to, but I was still a little confused.
> I bought the tickets last year (9/2016) as part of the free dining bounceback.
> They were 6 day park hopper plus water parks. All 3 were adult tickets being used over the last 2 weeks. They were upgraded last week to platinum plus annual passes.
> According to my math my daughter and I paid $31.95 more for our upgrades than my son did.
> I was just wondering which tickets were upgraded correctly?
> I am assuming mine and my daughter's were? Since we purchased them from WDWTC prior to February 2017, they were considered old stock and could only be bridged to the previous price? Is that right?
> I'm sorry! I'm just confused!


I am still trying to figure this all out!
But I guess my basic question is, are tickets bought through the WDWTC packages part of this old stock/new stock bridging rules? So If I booked my package prior to February 12, 2017, then the most they'll bridge my tickets to in September 2017 when upgrading to an annual pass or adding days is the Pre February 12,2017 price?
Is that right?
Jennifer


----------



## siskaren

gskywalker said:


> I looked over the initial page and didn't see the answer to this question even likely I somehow missed it.  Booking a free dining stay.  I need to know when I upgrade the tickets whether everyone in the room has to upgrade to an annual pass?  I am booking 2 rooms, one room would upgrade everyone(4 people), the other room I would only be upgrading 2 out of the 4 people in it.  thx.



Nope. Once you check in, everyone can do what they want.


----------



## Robo

jenga1030 said:


> I am still trying to figure this all out!
> But I guess my basic question is,
> 1. are tickets bought through the WDWTC packages part of this old stock/new stock bridging rules?
> 2. So If I booked my package prior to February 12, 2017, then the most they'll bridge my tickets to in September 2017 when upgrading to an annual pass or adding days is the Pre February 12,2017 price?
> 3. Is that right?



1. From what we can piece together, yes. (Booking a resort package pre- or post- Feb.12 seems to matter.)
2. If the CM adheres to the strict rule, yes.
3. Unless the CM decides to do something else. (No, sadly, I am not kidding.)


----------



## jenga1030

Robo said:


> 1. From what we can piece together, yes. (Booking a resort package pre- or post- Feb.12 seems to matter.)
> 2. If the CM adheres to the strict rule, yes.
> 3. Unless the CM decides to do something else. (No, sadly, I am not kidding.)



Thanks Robo! So it appears that I got 2 cms who adhered to the strict rule and one who did not.  

And when I tried to explain the situation to each of them, they all accused the others of doing it wrong! 

When I added a 7th park day to my son's ticket (before upgrading it to an ap) one cm said it would be $53, I said never mind and found another who charged me $21.30. I then upgraded my daughter's and was charged more than my son's and that cm said it should have cost me $169!!! to add the day to my son's ticket and the cm who charged me $21.30 did it wrong!  Aaahhh!!


----------



## Kmpcfp

I tried searching for this, and I think I know the answer, but just wanted to clarify:

My husband and I have 1 day remaining on a 4 day MYW Park hopper with no expiration option that was purchased in December 2011. We are heading to Epcot next month, and were wondering if they would let us add additional days to the existing ticket? The first 3 days were used in 2012, so I am guessing the answer is they won't upgrade the ticket?
Thanks!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Kmpcfp said:


> I tried searching for this, and I think I know the answer, but just wanted to clarify:
> 
> My husband and I have 1 day remaining on a 4 day MYW Park hopper with no expiration option that was purchased in December 2011. We are heading to Epcot next month, and were wondering if they would let us add additional days to the existing ticket? The first 3 days were used in 2012, so I am guessing the answer is they won't upgrade the ticket?
> Thanks!



Nope. The first use was more than 14 days ago, so the ticket is outside its allowed upgrade window.


----------



## jenga1030

I have another ticket question! I looked in the sticky but didn't see an answer to this specific question. 

I know once unused tickets "expire" (mine expire 12/19/17) you keep the value of the ticket. Can you only then put one expired ticket towards one new ticket or can you use 2 expired tickets toward a new higher value ticket? Also, can exchaging expired tickets be done online or over the phone or do you need to do it in person? I guess I am just wondering how they appear in MDE? Or they now just a purchase value or do they still show as 2 day ph tickets that now have expired?

(I am trying to decide between an ap ticketless package at Pop with qs ddp or the free qs dining package I already have booked for Dec 15-19.)

Thank you! )
Jennifer


----------



## Robo

jenga1030 said:


> I have another ticket question! I looked in the sticky but didn't see an answer to this specific question.
> 
> I know once unused tickets "expire" (mine expire 12/19/17) you keep the value of the ticket. Can you only then put one expired ticket towards one new ticket or can you use 2 expired tickets toward a new higher value ticket? Also, can exchaging expired tickets be done online or over the phone or do you need to do it in person? I guess I am just wondering how they appear in MDE? Or they now just a purchase value or do they still show as 2 day ph tickets that now have expired?
> 
> (I am trying to decide between an ap ticketless package at Pop with qs ddp or the free qs dining package I already have booked for Dec 15-19.)


12/19/17??
Maybe 12/31/17?
Ticket matters are virtually always "one per one."
In-person modification seems to be the norm (but we have no history of this from which to judge.) Ditto as to what would show in MDE.


----------



## jenga1030

Robo said:


> 12/19/17??
> Maybe 12/31/17?
> Ticket matters are virtually always "one per one."
> In-person modification seems to be the norm (but we have no history of this from which to judge.) Ditto as to what would show in MDE.



Thank you again Robo! I thought that date seemed weird too. Our trip is 12/15-12/19/17 and the MDE app says the tickets are valid through 12/19/17.


----------



## DVC4US

Quick question about the Passholder - "Treat a Friend to a Magical Day" offer.  I understand that an AP holder can purchase up to 6 tickets - my question is can I purchase 4 today and 2 tomorrow or is it a one time deal in which you can purchase up to 6 tickets?  I know this offer is only good until 9/30/17.  Thanks


----------



## CinderALLIE

Forgive me if this has been answered but I don't want to look through all 126 pages.

I purchased the WDW Platinum Plus Pass ($869 excl. tax, $925.49 total) but am looking to upgrade to the Premier Pass as going to Disneyland after the WDW trip and returning to both next August. This is supposed to be $1,439 plus tax. Is the tax cheaper in Florida or same as Cali? Wondering wether I should upgrade on the day I exchange voucher for AP or should I wait til Cali and hold on to my money for a bit longer?

My understanding on calculation is
Premier Pass total cost (over $1500) minus what I have paid for WDW incl. tax ($925.49) equals amount owed...

Thanks.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

DVC4US said:


> Quick question about the Passholder - "Treat a Friend to a Magical Day" offer.  I understand that an AP holder can purchase up to 6 tickets - my question is can I purchase 4 today and 2 tomorrow or is it a one time deal in which you can purchase up to 6 tickets?  I know this offer is only good until 9/30/17.  Thanks



You can spread them out over the length of the promotion.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

jenga1030 said:


> I know once unused tickets "expire" (mine expire 12/19/17) you keep the value of the ticket. Can you only then put one expired ticket towards one new ticket or can you use 2 expired tickets toward a new higher value ticket? Also, can exchaging expired tickets be done online or over the phone or do you need to do it in person?



It will still be a one-to-one exchange. In our system, it's exactly like doing an upgrade. No simple way to combine things.

Since the blanket business rule for ticket modifications is in-person-only, I would assume that would remain the same.


----------



## tofubeast

I have called Disney four times and have received conflicting info. Thought I'd come here! So I know when you buy an AP online, you get a voucher and it doesn't kick in until when you actually activate it at a park. FL residents have the monthly payment plan benefit. If I do the monthly payment plan, does the AP officially begin the day I pay the down payment? That's what 2 CMs over the phone told me.  OR...do I receive a voucher and activate it in the park?  I am curious if I can start paying for an AP now...and then my 365 days can start later when I actually go to a Park. 

THANKS!


----------



## DVC4US

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> You can spread them out over the length of the promotion.



Thanks so much @ravenclawtrekkie - that's what I thought but wanted to double check!


----------



## jsebsirois

Such a great thread, as usual on DisBoards 

Just to make sure : if we two sets of tickets on MDE and on MB, I have to stop at Guest Relations before entering the park to have the ''right'' ticket prioritized, right?


----------



## Robo

jsebsirois said:


> Just to make sure : if we two sets of tickets on MDE and on MB, I have to stop at Guest Relations before entering the park to have the ''right'' ticket prioritized, right?



Correct.
And, once done, that "highest priority" ticket will continue to be used until
it is completed.


----------



## jsebsirois

Awesome, thanks for that very quick answer 

Can we have this fixed at the hotel or it really has to be done at the parks?


----------



## Robo

jsebsirois said:


> Awesome, thanks for that very quick answer
> 
> Can we have this fixed at the hotel or it really has to be done at the parks?



Parks


----------



## rackerlee92

Greetings!

I've used UT several times, but always purchased "hard" tickets.  There was a promotion on e-tickets, so choose this option this time around.  The e-tickets are already linked to magic bands.  Do we still need to go to Guest Relations and get a hard ticket?  If so, can I do this at Disney Springs?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

rackerlee92 said:


> I've used UT several times, but always purchased "hard" tickets.  There was a promotion on e-tickets, so choose this option this time around.  The e-tickets are already linked to magic bands.
> Do we still need to go to Guest Relations and get a hard ticket?


Nope.


----------



## rackerlee92

Robo said:


> Nope.


Awesome!

Thank you!


----------



## NJlauren

Are you able to upgrade convention tickets to an AP?


----------



## Minsc

The discounted 2pm and 5pm convention tickets cannot be upgraded to anything. If you bought the multi-day tickets, you should be able to, but I don't know how they handle the price credit. I assume it's the general what you paid for it. As Robo says, it never hurts to ask nicely!


----------



## Limes96

Trying to use my son's annual pass to get the discounted tickets for the After Hours event in January but the website won't let me because he's under 18. Will they sell him the tickets if he calls? If I call? What's the best way to make this work? Thanks in advance for any direction!


----------



## Robo

Limes96 said:


> Trying to use my son's annual pass to get the discounted tickets for the After Hours event in January but
> 
> 1. the website won't let me because he's under 18.
> 2. Will they sell him the tickets if he calls?
> 3. If I call?


1. I've not heard anything that would preclude "under 18" buying except the use of a credit card may come into question.
(Also, "under 18" can't be legally held responsible for financial agreements.)

2. I don't think that would be a solution.
3. Sounds right, in this case.

Although, in regard to #2 and #3... How would the CM on the phone know exactly with whom they were talking?


----------



## tinabina919

What have AP discount benefits looked like in the past? Is it usually not much for dining?

I plan on upgrading my tickets when we arrive on October 2nd but the current 45th anniversary benefits end at the end of this month...hoping they update the website on the 1st!


----------



## BingBang

OK, we finally moved to Florida this past week, delayed a week by hurricane Irma! Have been planning to buy Florida Resident Silver annual passes for DH and I but they no longer show up on the website!! Does anyone know anything about this?? Please tell me that this is some type of website glitch. The only thing it is offering is the platinum pass at twice the price of silver! I would be so bummed...


----------



## tofubeast

BingBang said:


> OK, we finally moved to Florida this past week, delayed a week by hurricane Irma! Have been planning to buy Florida Resident Silver annual passes for DH and I but they no longer show up on the website!! Does anyone know anything about this?? Please tell me that this is some type of website glitch. The only thing it is offering is the platinum pass at twice the price of silver! I would be so bummed...




The Silver pass is showing as available for purchase to me right now. Make sure you are logged in on MDE.


----------



## Robo

tofubeast said:


> The Silver pass is showing as available for purchase to me right now. Make sure you are logged in on MDE.



And, make sure your MDE info has your *Florida address.*


----------



## BingBang

Thank you both! I went back in later, I did change my address and was finally able to purchase our silver passes. Doing the happy dance!!!   Planning to pick them up on Wednesday and cruise Food & Wine festival...so excited, can't wait!


----------



## Pdollar88

Hopefully my last question about upgrading to an AP. I have booked a room/ticket package through Disney and am currently planning on upgrading to an AP once I'm physically in Florida. 

If, for some reason, I wanted to upgrade my ticket to an AP right now to receive an AP voucher, can I do that and not the other guest's ticket who is sharing the room? (aka, can I upgrade my package ticket to an AP but still book a package stay? Or is there any benefit/disadvantage to this?)


----------



## Robo

Pdollar88 said:


> Hopefully my last question about upgrading to an AP. I have booked a room/ticket package through Disney and am currently planning on upgrading to an AP once I'm physically in Florida.
> 
> If, for some reason, I wanted to upgrade my ticket to an AP right now to receive an AP voucher, can I do that and not the other guest's ticket who is sharing the room? (aka, can I upgrade my package ticket to an AP but still book a package stay? Or is there any benefit/disadvantage to this?)


All guests on the package must have the same kind of ticket.

Unless you have booked "free dining" (or similar,) there's no advantage in booking a "package." You can cancel the pkg and book room- only, then buy any kind of tickets, individually, for anyone in the room.


----------



## Pdollar88

Robo said:


> All guests on the package must have the same kind of ticket.
> 
> Unless you have booked "free dining" (or similar,) there's no advantage in booking a "package." You can cancel the pkg and book room- only, then buy any kind of tickets, individually, for anyone in the room.



Got it.  That makes sense. I'm conflicted about going ahead and purchasing the AP now simply because of the up-front cost.  But it's very tempting, especially because I can go ahead and enjoy some of the benefits without activating it.

On upgrading once I get there - I can only upgrade my ticket (bought with the package) and not the other guests staying the room?


----------



## Anal Annie

Is it normal for Undercover Tourist to ask for a copy of a driver's license and a copy of the credit card last four digits in order to complete a purchase????  My sons college roommate is joining us on a trip in January (we have APs) and when he went to buy tix yesterday they asked for these copies.  I told them that wasn't normal.  I have never bought from them but it doesn't sound right to me.  Thoughts?  Other experiences?  TIA.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Anal Annie said:


> Is it normal for Undercover Tourist to ask for a copy of a driver's license and the credit card last four digits in order to complete a purchase????  My sons college roommate is joining us on a trip in January (we have APs) and when he went to buy tix yesterday they asked for these copies.  I told them that wasn't normal.  I have never bought from them but it doesn't sound right to me.  Thoughts?  Other experiences?  TIA.



It happens sometimes.


----------



## Anal Annie

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> It happens sometimes.



Thanks...any idea why?  I tried to call them but nobody answered......


----------



## siskaren

Anal Annie said:


> Thanks...any idea why?  I tried to call them but nobody answered......



Maybe it's because of the fact that since he's at college, the zip code associated with the account doesn't match where the IP address is coming from.


----------



## Robo

Pdollar88 said:


> On upgrading once I get there - I can only upgrade my ticket (bought with the package) and not the other guests staying the room?



You can upgrade those others' tickets something other than AP. 
(Add "days" and/or Hopper, etc.)

If it's upgrading to AP, all guests 18 yrs and older must be there and present a legal photo ID.


----------



## Pdollar88

Robo said:


> You can upgrade those others' tickets something other than AP.
> (Add "days" and/or Hopper, etc.)
> 
> If it's upgrading to AP, all guests 18 yrs and older must be there and present a legal photo ID.



Excellent. I wasn't planning on upgrading the AP without the other guest. I just wanted to make sure I could upgrade my ticket to an AP and *not* upgrade or change the other package person's ticket at all.

Although I think I've pretty much convinced myself to just change my reservation to "room only" and buy an AP for me and tickets for the other guest.


----------



## Robo

Pdollar88 said:


> Excellent. I wasn't planning on upgrading the AP without the other guest. I just wanted to make sure I could upgrade my ticket to an AP and *not* upgrade or change the other package person's ticket at all.



Well, if you don't buy a "package" at all (but just buy tickets separately from any room reservations,)
then each person can decide to upgrade (or not) individually...
either at WDW or before arrival.


----------



## Pdollar88

Robo said:


> Well, if you don't buy a "package" at all (but just buy tickets separately from any room reservations,)
> then each person can decide to upgrade (or not) individually...
> either at WDW or before arrival.



Thank you, Robo!  Very helpful as always.  That's part of the reasoning why I think I'll book the room alone and buy tickets separately. I'm definitely getting an AP, the question is only "when."


----------



## disfanforlife

Can I upgrade a 5 day MYW ticket to the 5 for 7 day DVC ticket?


----------



## Robo

disfanforlife said:


> Can I upgrade a 5 day MYW ticket to the 5 for 7 day DVC ticket?



Tickets that are "upgrades" technically (by Disney rules) must cost the same or more than the original tickets.
(But, sometimes, the rules can be "adjusted" a bit.)

What is the price of your current 5 day ticket, and what is the price of the "5 for 7 day DVC ticket?"


----------



## jenniferyawn

Just bought tickets for my parents in the app.  They are linked to their MDE... but they aren't staying on property.  Will they get magic bands or cards or anything?


----------



## siskaren

jenniferyawn said:


> Just bought tickets for my parents in the app.  They are linked to their MDE... but they aren't staying on property.  Will they get magic bands or cards or anything?



You only get a magic band when you stay on property. Did it give you the option to have tickets sent?


----------



## jenniferyawn

siskaren said:


> You only get a magic band when you stay on property. Did it give you the option to have tickets sent?


No it didn't say anything... I was waiting for it to ask since I remember it asking when I got my MNSSHP tickets... will they get cards automatically maybe?


----------



## gatorlisa

Have tried searching for my question, but haven't found an answer yet. My mom, who is a FL resident is joining me for a weekend in December, so for her we are looking at the 3-day FL resident ticket, which she would likely purchase from AAA. At this point, I don't think we will hop, however, the extra for hopping on this ticket is a pretty good deal at only $29.29 extra (after tax). I know that with normal base tickets, many people recommend to wait and only add hopping if/when you decide you want it. If we were to take that approach with her ticket, would she be able to add park hopping at the reduced FL resident rate? Or is that pricing only available at the time the ticket is initially purchased, and she would end up having to pay the regular rate for park hopping (which is $63.90 after tax)?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

gatorlisa said:


> Have tried searching for my question, but haven't found an answer yet. My mom, who is a FL resident is joining me for a weekend in December, so for her we are looking at the 3-day FL resident ticket, which she would likely purchase from AAA. At this point, I don't think we will hop, however, the extra for hopping on this ticket is a pretty good deal at only $29.29 extra (after tax). I know that with normal base tickets, many people recommend to wait and only add hopping if/when you decide you want it. If we were to take that approach with her ticket, would she be able to add park hopping at the reduced FL resident rate? Or is that pricing only available at the time the ticket is initially purchased, and she would end up having to pay the regular rate for park hopping (which is $63.90 after tax)?



She could upgrade it later at the FL resident rate.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

I have an issue with a previously purchase ticket, the IT department told me to email ticket.inquiry@disneyworld.com which bounced back to me, does anyone know if that is the correct email address?  I looked through the sticky and on the WDW website but don't see it anywhere.  Thanks.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Well I googled all around and it seems like they gave me the wrong email address, I found ticket.usage@disneyworld.com and that seems to have worked.


----------



## mrsgthatsme

Is there any options at all for discounts on one day park tickets? I figured we better plan on paying full price, but wanted to check to be sure! Thanks!


----------



## Robo

mrsgthatsme said:


> Is there any options at all for discounts on one day park tickets? I figured we better plan on paying full price, but wanted to check to be sure! Thanks!



Nope.

(Unless you want to spend 2-3 hours listening to a team of high-pressure Florida timeshare salesmen.)


----------



## lark

I have two partly-used paper MYW tickets with no expire.  I have linked them on MDE.  I can't see entitlements on MDE, but I can figure it out by making fastpass reservations. 

We have a stay coming up next year.  I plan to use the tickets, but probably not all the entitlements.  We'll be staying on site, and so will get bands.  Coincidentally, I'm going to be in Orlando next week but not going into the parks.  It wouldn't be any difficulty for me to stop at guest services at Disney Springs.  Is there any reason that I would want to stop to trade my paper tickets for the new plastic ones?  If I'm understand things, once I have the bands, there is no reason I would want actual plastic ticket cards but I'm not sure if I'm missing anything.

Would exchanging them make it so I could see entitlements on MDE?  Probably not enough of a reason to make a stop, but curious.


----------



## Robo

lark said:


> I have two partly-used paper MYW tickets with no expire.  I have linked them on MDE.  I can't see entitlements on MDE, but I can figure it out by making fastpass reservations.
> 
> We have a stay coming up next year.
> 1. I plan to use the tickets, but probably not all the entitlements.  We'll be staying on site, and so will get bands.  Coincidentally, I'm going to be in Orlando next week but not going into the parks.  It wouldn't be any difficulty for me to stop at guest services at Disney Springs.
> 2. Is there any reason that I would want to stop to trade my paper tickets for the new plastic ones?
> 3. If I'm understand things, once I have the bands, there is no reason I would want actual plastic ticket cards but I'm not sure if I'm missing anything.
> 
> Would exchanging them make it so I could see entitlements on MDE?  Probably not enough of a reason to make a stop, but curious.


1. OK.
2. If you want to physically USE your "tickets" (and not a MagicBand) at
the gates, then you NEED to get a plastic (RFID) ticket in order to do so.
3. If you have (or are going to get) a MagicBand, then you don't need
(are not required) to get plastic (RFID) tickets.


----------



## lark

Ok -- thanks.  I'll just stick with the magic bands.


----------



## hsmamato2

Ok I think I know the answer, but I want to confirm this..... I purchased some 5 day base tix from UT in Dec 2015- they haven;t yet been assigned to anyone,and obviously unused. Do these fall under the old rules of No expire until 14 days after first use?


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> Ok I think I know the answer, but I want to confirm this..... I purchased some 5 day base tix from UT in Dec 2015- they haven;t yet been assigned to anyone,and obviously unused.
> 
> Do these fall under the old rules of No expire until 14 days after first use?



Yes.


----------



## anomamatt

I'm sure this has been asked, but I couldn't find the answer (I swear I looked!):  I have a trip with my brother coming up and I got him what I think is a conference ticket through a "magical" travel agent (I have an AP).  Does anyone know if a day can be added to this kind of ticket at a gate?  I don't want to do it in advance because I'm not 100% sure we will use the extra day and would like to decide while we are there (otherwise I would ask the travel agent).

In MDE, it's called a "3-Day w/PH + 1 FUN" ticket. And it's not transferable (I assume due to it being part of a package). 

Thanks!


----------



## chloelovesdisney

If I buy a water park ticket that says it "expires" in 2019, does that mean it is 100% unusable after that date or I just have to pay the difference at guest services between the purchase price and current price?  I utterly despise their new system, so confusing to deal with the different expiration dates.


----------



## Robo

anomamatt said:


> I'm sure this has been asked, but I couldn't find the answer (I swear I looked!):  I have a trip with my brother coming up and I got him what I think is a conference ticket through a "magical" travel agent (I have an AP).  Does anyone know if a day can be added to this kind of ticket at a gate?  I don't want to do it in advance because I'm not 100% sure we will use the extra day and would like to decide while we are there (otherwise I would ask the travel agent).
> 
> In MDE, it's called a "3-Day w/PH + 1 FUN" ticket. And it's not transferable (I assume due to it being part of a package).
> 
> Thanks!



Since it has the "+ 1 FUN" feature, I have no reference as to what the ticket would be "worth"
in an upgrade transaction.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

anomamatt said:


> I'm sure this has been asked, but I couldn't find the answer (I swear I looked!):  I have a trip with my brother coming up and I got him what I think is a conference ticket through a "magical" travel agent (I have an AP).  Does anyone know if a day can be added to this kind of ticket at a gate?  I don't want to do it in advance because I'm not 100% sure we will use the extra day and would like to decide while we are there (otherwise I would ask the travel agent).
> 
> In MDE, it's called a "3-Day w/PH + 1 FUN" ticket. And it's not transferable (I assume due to it being part of a package).
> 
> Thanks!



I don't know the answer but I thought the 3 day w PH & more ticket came with three "fun" options, does anyone know if the 1 fun option is just because it's a convention ticket or do all the 3 day PH, WP&M come with only 1 fun option?


----------



## Robo

chloelovesdisney said:


> I don't know the answer but
> 
> 1. I thought the 3 day w PH & more ticket came with three "fun" options,
> 
> 2. does anyone know if the 1 fun option is just because it's a convention ticket
> 
> 3. or do all the 3 day PH, WP&M come with only 1 fun option?



1. That would be for "Magic Your Way" tickets.

2. Yes. This is a "convention ticket."

3. 3-day "Magic Your Way" tickets would offer 3 "FUN" (WP&M) visits.

And, therefore, I don't know 
A. If this convention ticket can, for sure, be upgraded.
B. How much it would cost to do the upgrade, if that is allowed.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Robo said:


> 1. That would be for "Magic Your Way" tickets.
> 
> 2. Yes. This is a "convention ticket."
> 
> 3. 3-day "Magic Your Way" tickets would offer 3 "FUN" (WP&M) visits.
> 
> And, therefore, I don't know
> A. If this convention ticket can, for sure, be upgraded.
> B. How much it would cost to do the upgrade, if that is allowed.



Thank you, I am planning on getting a regular 3 day WP&M ticket and just wanted to make sure it still had the 3 "fun" options, I wouldn't want to get there and discover it was now only 1.


----------



## dlavender

Has anyone purchased FL resident AP's from AAA before?

Is the process the same?  You get a voucher that you present at the ticket window?  

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

dlavender said:


> Has anyone purchased FL resident AP's from AAA before?
> 
> Is the process the same?  You get a voucher that you present at the ticket window?
> 
> Thanks!



That's how it works.
"AAA South" has been selling APs for years and years.


----------



## Pdollar88

The Disney site is listing the only delivery method as "will call." Does this mean I am purchasing an AP voucher and not an active AP?  My trip is 5 months away, and I only want the voucher at this point for reservations, FP, etc.


----------



## Robo

Pdollar88 said:


> The Disney site is listing the only delivery method as "will call." Does this mean I am purchasing an AP voucher and not an active AP?  My trip is 5 months away, and I only want the voucher at this point for reservations, FP, etc.



Nobody can order an active AP.
All APs must be activated in-person with the guest showing a legal photo ID.

Only AP certificates ("vouchers") can be ordered.


----------



## Pdollar88

Robo said:


> Nobody can order an active AP.



That's what I thought, the wording on the site was just different than I expected and threw me.


----------



## mesaboy2

Pdollar88 said:


> The Disney site is listing the only delivery method as "will call." Does this mean I am purchasing an AP voucher and not an active AP?  My trip is 5 months away, and I only want the voucher at this point for reservations, FP, etc.



Your AP will not be active until you arrive at WDW, but you will still be able to use it to reserve FPs when the time comes.  It is also not needed to reserve rooms with AP discounts nor ADRs.


----------



## Pdollar88

Got it. And my AP. I was going to go ahead and get my bf discount tickets (not sure if I can name a site). Do 3rd party tickets have an expiration date? 

If I want to link them now, will I have to assign them a date in MDE? Or will they be floating tickets like my AP?

Wondering for FP purposes and trip date flexibility.


----------



## Robo

Pdollar88 said:


> Got it. And my AP. I was going to go ahead and get my bf discount tickets (not sure if I can name a site).
> 1. Do 3rd party tickets have an expiration date?
> 
> 2. If I want to link them now, will I have to assign them a date in MDE?
> 3. Or will they be floating tickets like my AP?
> 
> Wondering for FP purposes and trip date flexibility.


1.  Current tickets expire Dec. 31, 2918.
2. No.
3. They remain fresh and ready to use.
You can make FP+ reservations by having tickets in your MDE account.


----------



## FelisLachesis

Robo said:


> 1.  Current tickets expire Dec. 31, *2918*.
> 2. No.
> 3. They remain fresh and ready to use.
> You can make FP+ reservations by having tickets in your MDE account.



901 years!  Yay!  They basically never expire (Yes, I'm joking!)

Honest question:  I looked at My MDE, and they say the tickets actually expire 1/14/2019.  Is that so anyone who uses a ticket in 2018 can get the full two weeks?

If I decided to use that ticket starting, say 1/7/2019, I'd get only a week before it expires, right?


----------



## Pdollar88

Robo said:


> 1.  Current tickets expire Dec. 31, 2918.
> 2. No.
> 3. They remain fresh and ready to use.
> You can make FP+ reservations by having tickets in your MDE account.



So if we're not going until March but it's linked in MDE, I could book FP for earlier? In case we changed and went on a quick trip on my AP discount earlier.

 I had previously had a package booked and it wouldn't let me look at FP since we weren't in the 60 day window. When you connect it to the person in MDE, is it also connected to your reservation? So you can't look at FP until the 60 day window?

I'm belaboring the point, I apologize.


----------



## Robo

Pdollar88 said:


> So if we're not going until March but it's linked in MDE, I could book FP for earlier? In case we changed and went on a quick trip on my AP discount earlier.
> 
> I had previously had a package booked and it wouldn't let me look at FP since we weren't in the 60 day window. When you connect it to the person in MDE, is it also connected to your reservation? So you can't look at FP until the 60 day window?
> 
> I'm belaboring the point, I apologize.


If you buy/order stand-alone tickets, you will be able to immediately see FP availability for the next 30 days...
turning to 60 days when you are 60 days from a WDW resort reservation date.
Stand-alone tickets do not "connect" to any particular resort reservation.


----------



## PopGirl26

On an upcoming trip, we will be checking in 2-4 days prior to our free dining package, and will pick up our package tickets early, as well as need to pick up a discounted TA ticket for one member of our party at will call.

1. Can both of those easily be done at a water park ticket window?

2. How much time would you allow for the transactions?

Thank you!


----------



## Robo

PopGirl26 said:


> On an upcoming trip, we will be checking in 2-4 days prior to our free dining package, and will pick up our package tickets early, as well as need to pick up a discounted TA ticket for one member of our party at will call.
> 
> 1. Can both of those easily be done at a water park ticket window?
> 
> 2. How much time would you allow for the transactions?
> 
> Thank you!


1. Yes.
2. 15 min., give or take.


----------



## simba0526

Hi!  I am a Florida resident and an AP.  I am bringing my niece and 2 of her friends to WDW for Spring Break 2018 (week before Easter!).  The girls will be 16/17 and I'd like to purchase the FL 4-day ticket for them however, they live in AL.  By purchasing on-line and having them under my MDE account and with my room reservation, would they be required to show residency proof?  i'm just curious how this is policed since we actually don't have to go by front desk to check-in, etc with MB's.  
thank you!
Mel


----------



## Robo

simba0526 said:


> Hi!  I am a Florida resident and an AP.  I am bringing my niece and 2 of her friends to WDW for Spring Break 2018 (week before Easter!).  The girls will be 16/17 and I'd like to purchase the FL 4-day ticket for them however, they live in AL.  By purchasing on-line and having them under my MDE account and with my room reservation, would they be required to show residency proof?  i'm just curious how this is policed since we actually don't have to go by front desk to check-in, etc with MB's.
> thank you!
> Mel


Guests 18 yrs and older must show ID at the first park gate where the Ticket is used.


----------



## simba0526

Robo said:


> Guests 18 yrs and older must show ID at the first park gate where the Ticket is used.


oh goody!  then i should be able to get these FL 4-day tickets for them with no issue.  WEEE!!!


----------



## CarolinaBlue99

<Sorry if I'm asking an obvious question that has already been answered, but I didn't see anything specific in the FAQs or through a key word search of this thread.>

I'm looking to purchase 7-day park hoppers for our March 2018 trip. The current best price from an authorized dealer seems to be from Get Away Now. They ask for an arrival date, and Disney Tourist Blog says you cannot pick up your tix until after your arrival date. 

-Does this mean I won't get an e-ticket code to enter into MDX until after that date? 
-Will this mess with my ability to book FP+ at -60 days? 
-What is best practice when buying tix from an authorized dealer who asks for a redemption/arrival date?

I just don't want to buy tix then find out I lose the ability to pre-link them to MDX and book FP+ at -60 days.

Thanks for indulging what may be an obvious/newbie question!


----------



## Robo

CarolinaBlue99 said:


> <Sorry if I'm asking an obvious question that has already been answered, but I didn't see anything specific in the FAQs or through a key word search of this thread.>
> 
> I'm looking to purchase 7-day park hoppers for our March 2018 trip.
> 1. The current best price from an authorized dealer seems to be from Get Away Now.
> 2. They ask for an arrival date, and Disney Tourist Blog says you cannot pick up your tix until after your arrival date.
> 
> 3.-Does this mean I won't get an e-ticket code to enter into MDX until after that date?
> 4. -Will this mess with my ability to book FP+ at -60 days?
> 5. -What is best practice when buying tix from an authorized dealer who asks for a redemption/arrival date?
> 
> 6. I just don't want to buy tix then find out I lose the ability to pre-link them to MDX and book FP+ at -60 days.
> 
> Thanks for indulging what may be an obvious/newbie question!



1. Not that it means anything, but I have never heard of *Get Away Now.*
2. That has to do with physical ticket cards.
3. You need to ask *Get Away Now.*
4. If they won't give you the ticket codes in advance, you won't be able to advance-book FP+.
5. Give them a date over 60 days before your arrival date.
6. That can be a real concern.


----------



## CarolinaBlue99

Robo said:


> 1. Not that it means anything, but I have never heard of *Get Away Now.*
> 2. That has to do with physical ticket cards.
> 3. You need to ask *Get Away Now.*
> 4. If they won't give you the ticket codes in advance, you won't be able to advance-book FP+.
> 5. Give them a date over 60 days before your arrival date.
> 6. That can be a real concern.



Thanks, Robo. I meant Get Away Today -- sorry for the typo. Seems they specialize more in Disneyland than Walt Disney World.

That said, I hadn't heard much about them until they popped up on Disney Tourist Blog last week. I think I'd rather pay an extra $60 for our tickets and not be worried about having issues with FP. I'll stick with one of the ticket dealers I've heard more about like Undercover Tourist and Parksavers. Appreciate your insight very much!


----------



## asuburbanman

I am traveling with my parents that are Florida residents. TWY got the 4 day ticket.  They chose standard delivery.

I am trying to add their tickets via their confirmation to their My Disney account because our fast pass window opens on Saturday.  They also have a hotel room booked at Pop.

It seems we need ticket IDs to add the tickets and those won't be available until tickets arrive in the mail. Is there anything I can do to get their tickets added before our Fastpass opens on Saturday?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

asuburbanman said:


> I am traveling with my parents that are Florida residents. TWY got the 4 day ticket.  They chose standard delivery.
> 
> I am trying to add their tickets via their confirmation to their My Disney account because our fast pass window opens on Saturday.  They also have a hotel room booked at Pop.
> 
> It seems we need ticket IDs to add the tickets and those won't be available until tickets arrive in the mail. Is there anything I can do to get their tickets added before our Fastpass opens on Saturday?
> 
> Thanks!



The confirmation numbers should work.
If you're still having trouble, 
Call WDW Ticketing at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat

-or-

the WDW IT Dept. at
*(407) 939-4357*


----------



## Deeds73

My family will be in Florida for 18 days.  We have 8 day MYW passes.  We would like to go to a park on our first and last full days (day 2 and day 17).  Is this possible?  With the 14 day ticket expiry I'm thinking it's not, but we can't be the only people to ever go to Disney for more than 14 days??  Surely there are exceptions to the rule?
TIA!


----------



## mesaboy2

Deeds73 said:


> My family will be in Florida for 18 days.  We have 8 day MYW passes.  *We would like to go to a park on our first and last full days (day 2 and day 17).  Is this possible?*  With the 14 day ticket expiry I'm thinking it's not, but we can't be the only people to ever go to Disney for more than 14 days??  Surely there are exceptions to the rule?
> TIA!



Not with most tickets.  Except for certain FL resident tickets and obviously annual passes, I can’t think of any tickets that don’t adhere to this rule.


----------



## bwbuddy5

I think I understand, but wouldn't mind some confirmation --  if I buy a 6-day MYW non-hopper ticket from a third-party reseller like UT, and we are on day 6 of our ticket use, we can add day 7 for the difference between a Disney 6-day and 7-day ticket, roughly $20?


----------



## Robo

bwbuddy5 said:


> I think I understand, but wouldn't mind some confirmation --  if I buy a 6-day MYW non-hopper ticket from a third-party reseller like UT, and we are on day 6 of our ticket use, we can add day 7 for the difference between a Disney 6-day and 7-day ticket, roughly $20?



Yes.
Have fun!


----------



## judyt0915

My hubby and I upgraded to APs a couple of weeks ago on our anniversary trip.  We were planning on taking his kids for a few days in early 2018, just buying park hopper tickets for them.  With the release of free dining packages, I know we have to purchase tickets for everyone in the room.  But can we use our APs and not use our 2 tickets and they still be good for a later date?  Can we gift them to the kids for a later trip in the year?


----------



## jeanico2000

My daughter has in her MDE account an unused 1 day ticket for Magic Kingdom (unusual, because I thought tickets were good for all 4 parks) that she needs to exchange for Animal Kingdom. Anyone know if and where she can send an email to have this taken care of? She doesn't want to wait until she arrives because of FP+ (staying on site). Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## erionm

jeanico2000 said:


> My daughter has in her MDE account an unused 1 day ticket for Magic Kingdom (unusual, because I thought tickets were good for all 4 parks) that she needs to exchange for Animal Kingdom.


A couple of years ago, Disney made the 1-day base tickets park specific (MK or Epcot/DHS/DAK).  The MK 1-day base ticket is more expensive.  Pricing for 1-day tickets is also based on season.



> Anyone know if and where she can send an email to have this taken care of? She doesn't want to wait until she arrives because of FP+ (staying on site). Thanks in advance for any advice!


Not sure if it can be done in advance or not.  She can try calling ticketing.


----------



## Robo

jeanico2000 said:


> My daughter has in her MDE account an unused 1 day ticket for Magic Kingdom (unusual, because I thought tickets were good for all 4 parks) that she needs to exchange for Animal Kingdom. Anyone know if and where she can send an email to have this taken care of? She doesn't want to wait until she arrives because of FP+ (staying on site). Thanks in advance for any advice!



If (IF) they will do this in advance...

Call WDW Ticketing at

(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 

Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## bwbuddy5

ALK$Disney said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am not sure if this is odd, but I purchased our tickets last weekfrom an authorized Disney re-seller (B#@%&Walk) and chose the e-ticket option. I received my confirmation number and linked the tickets to MDE. Today, I received the ticket cards officially from Disney. I did not request or purchase them from the official Disney World website. Is this normal? I went into magic bands configuration and the numbers on the tickets are the same as the pending magic bands. Just wondering why they sent these to me.
> 
> Thanks



Since this is a few months old now, I was wondering how it turned out.  I was thinking of buying from the same 3rd party reseller, as their prices seem to be the lowest using every ticket search tool I've found.


----------



## Robo

bwbuddy5 said:


> Since this is a few months old now, I was wondering how it turned out.  I was thinking of buying from the same 3rd party reseller, as their prices seem to be the lowest using every ticket search tool I've found.



The link below is to a DIS thread all about Boardwalkticketing.
Read it all the way through for the most current (within the last couple on months) info.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/boardwalk-ticketing.3520685/


----------



## canyoncam

My friend is in Disney now and had purchased separate one day water park tickets. For the rest of their trip it is supposed to be rainy and thunderstorms. I dont suppose they could be reimbursed, but they can hold on to them and just pay price difference next time they go, as that will be most likely after 2018 expiration, correct?  I was wondering since I plan to go next year, can I be linked to their MDE and the tickets transferred to me? TIA


----------



## Robo

canyoncam said:


> My friend is in Disney now and had purchased separate one day water park tickets. For the rest of their trip it is supposed to be rainy and thunderstorms. I dont suppose they could be reimbursed, but
> 1. they can hold on to them and just pay price difference next time they go, as that will be most likely after 2018 expiration, correct?
> 2.I was wondering since I plan to go next year, can I be linked to their MDE and the tickets transferred to me? TIA


1.& 2. are both options.


----------



## izzy1216

I have sort of an odd question regarding tickets. 

My boyfriend had his card stolen last year and completely forgot to call Disney to change it to the new one, so he missed the last three payments on his AP. I know he has to pay the outstanding balance off in order to get another AP, but if he just wants to purchase a normal 1-day ticket would he be able to? We were trying to plan a trip to Animal Kingdom next month but totally forgot he owed a balance so we don't know if that will be a problem. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robo

izzy1216 said:


> My boyfriend had his card stolen last year and completely forgot to call Disney to change it to the new one, so he missed the last three payments on his AP. I know he has to pay the outstanding balance off in order to get another AP, but
> *if he just wants to purchase a normal 1-day ticket would he be able to*?



Yes.


----------



## izzy1216

Robo said:


> Yes.



Thank you!  Just wanted to make sure it wouldn’t be a problem before spending money on tickets.


----------



## epcotgirl22

I have a room only reservation for December and another for January.  If I buy an AP, will I be able to use it to make fast passes at the 60 day mark for the December trip?


----------



## Robo

epcotgirl22 said:


> I have a room only reservation for December and another for January.  If I buy an AP, will I be able to use it to make fast passes at the 60 day mark for the December trip?



If you are booked at a WDW resort, then yes.

(Why would you think otherwise?)


----------



## epcotgirl22

Robo said:


> If you are booked at a WDW resort, then yes.
> 
> (Why would you think otherwise?)


Thank you!  I just wanted to make sure!


----------



## Off to Neverland 7

Apologies if this was already asked or if this may be a dumb question: DH and I are going to WDW before and after a 4 night cruise. I have a package with 5day tix and we plan on going to the parks 4 days before the cruise and 1 day after the cruise.. will I be able to use the 5th day ticket then? Can I make FPs in advance for that last day? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Robo

Off to Neverland 7 said:


> DH and I are going to WDW before and after a 4 night cruise. I have a package with 5day tix and we plan on going to the parks 4 days before the cruise and 1 day after the cruise..
> 1. will I be able to use the 5th day ticket then?
> 2. Can I make FPs in advance for that last day?



1. Yes.
2. Yes.


----------



## Off to Neverland 7

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.


Thank you!


----------



## mackeymouse4eva

Thank you so much for maintaining this thread!! For years I followed and relied on Cheshire Figments advice & knowledge on tickets and I appreciate your willingness to continue to help us with this complicated subject! 
Small background ......from approx 2007 to 2015 we would travel several times a year to WDW. Some years with AP's, others with WDW travel pkgs, old tickets etc. I have bridged multiple types of tickets in the past. In the last several years we tended to have more trips revolving around seasonal events: a long weekend for F&W and MNSSHP, and around Thanksgiving for Christmas. We didn't always have a longer trip in a given year. After the unpredictability of our trips combined with HUGE AP price increases, I started utilizing non-expiring Hoppers w/Water park tix. These were VERY expensive but were a great option  for our now more common short trips, which may consist of a separate entrance party ticket, and only 1 or 2 days of other WDW park hopping. Fast forward to Feb. 2015, and with 2 days notice a frantic purchase from UCT of 2 Adult & 1 Child non expiring 10 day tix, with all the bells and whistles. It was money I wasn't prepared to spend at that time , or I may have purchased even more of them. 
As a result of the non expiring tickets no longer being offered, and soaring WDW admission prices (AP s have doubled), I have been very stingy using my non Expiring tickets. Some trips we only use party tickets, hang at resort, and maybe do Seaworld (Super Grover APs). Now this is nice, but I miss our old trips , but Disney may have priced us out....ok mini rant over... 
My problem.....due to my stingy use of tickets, my then child, now Disney Adult, has not used one of the non expiring tickets, we are still working on using another up. I know that the partially used ticket can be corrected, but what do I do about the ticket that hasn't been used yet? I dont mind paying to upgrade it, but can I even do that since they dont offer this type of ticket anymore? Will they only credit me towards an Adult expiring ticket? 
The bummer is, if they had been hard tickets I probably would have managed them better,  using each ticket, but on the virtual Magic Band system,  originally it was a chore to find a cast member to reprioritize correctly.  Also probably due to fact we didn't always use them, instead using old Dinning plan tix, party only...etc.


So sorry for such a long winded question ...I used to know the ins & outs , now I'm out of the loop. 

Thanks again for all of your assistance to the Disboards....it is VERY appreciated!!!


----------



## Robo

mackeymouse4eva said:


> -my then child, now Disney Adult, has not used one of the non expiring tickets, we are still working on using another up.
> I know that the partially used ticket can be corrected, but
> 1. what do I do about the ticket that hasn't been used yet?
> 2. I dont mind paying to upgrade it, but can I even do that since they dont offer this type of ticket anymore?
> 3. Will they only credit me towards an Adult expiring ticket?



1. First, just to say it, go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations.
2. It never hurts to "ask nicely."
3. Likely so, but you should get what you originally paid for the never-used ticket.
And, again, see #2 above.

Thanks for the kind words about the Ticket Sticky.


----------



## uremol

Does anyone know what the block out dates are for the Fl resident tickets? I cannot seem to find it. Thank you


----------



## hayesdvc

Is this the thread to follow to see when one of the brokers offers a "special" on tickets?


----------



## Robo

hayesdvc said:


> Is this the thread to follow to see when one of the brokers offers a "special" on tickets?


Not so much.
I don’t think that there is a standing thread like that.


----------



## Robo

uremol said:


> Does anyone know what the block out dates are for the Fl resident tickets? I cannot seem to find it. Thank you


*https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney.go.com/question/black-dates-florida-residents-324421/*


----------



## BeerMe

I know this has been asked and answered but I don't remember where.  We are going to Universal for 5 days in December and then over to WDW for 2 weeks.  We have 5-day Military Salute tickets and they have been added to MDE already.  I will get an additional 1-day MYW ticket when we get to Disney.  When I add those tickets to MDE, how can I ensure that the 1-day MYW will be used for admission LAST?  I have never run into this before.  TIA.


----------



## Robo

BeerMe said:


> I know this has been asked and answered but I don't remember where.  We are going to Universal for 5 days in December and then over to WDW for 2 weeks.  We have 5-day Military Salute tickets and they have been added to MDE already.  I will get an additional 1-day MYW ticket when we get to Disney.  When I add those tickets to MDE, how can I ensure that the 1-day MYW will be used for admission LAST?  I have never run into this before.  TIA.


Go to guest relations before you go to a park gate and have the tickets’ priority set to the order you’d like to use the tickets.


----------



## canyoncam

This is probably addressed but I haven't seen it. I have a package stay with 8 day tickets. That stay is for five nights and I have two room only stays immediately following for another six nights. I was looking at the tickets listed in MDE today and they show as expiring in the day I check out of my package stay. I assume that is just a "glitch" as even though part of a package they should still be good for 14 days after first use, correct?


----------



## Robo

canyoncam said:


> This is probably addressed but I haven't seen it. I have a package stay with 8 day tickets. That stay is for five nights and I have two room only stays immediately following for another six nights. I was looking at the tickets listed in MDE today and they show as expiring in the day I check out of my package stay. I assume that is just a "glitch" as even though part of a package they should still be good for 14 days after first use, correct?


Glitch, yes


----------



## BeerMe

Robo said:


> Go to guest relations before you go to a park gate ..........



I thought that might be the answer.  Thanks Robo.  Since I have to activate the Salute tickets anyway I'll do it all at the same time.


----------



## Chris Nolin

As many people say on the boards, I'm sure this has been asked before, so, apologies. I see in the intro to this thread and elsewhere that an AP can get resort discounts from time to time. Does anyone have a sense how often those discounts are offered, how substantial the discounts can be and how to find our if/when they are offered? Ty


----------



## Robo

Chris Nolin said:


> As many people say on the boards, I'm sure this has been asked before, so, apologies. I see in the intro to this thread and elsewhere that an AP can get resort discounts from time to time. Does anyone have a sense how often those discounts are offered, how substantial the discounts can be and how to find our if/when they are offered? Ty



You can ask this question on the DIS "Resorts" Forum -  *HERE.*

And,  to posting on the DISboards, *Chris!*


----------



## huskies90

Hello all: I bought a 7 day park hopper from UTC because it had the best savings ($69 using the MS link). I am planning to bridge it to a DVC Platnium AP (which is currently being offered at the price of the Gold AP) next week while at the parks. What price should I use to determine my savings when I bridge? The posted gate price of the hopper? Or the online advanced purchase price which is $21.30 cheaper?

TIA


----------



## KirbyLouWho

Question. My daughter is competing in the all star cheer championship at Disney in March. I have the ability to purchase myself an awesomely discounted 4 day hopper through the competition. The page itself say that the ticket itself is only valid March 7-17,2018. Does anyone know if I could upgrade this to an AP or does that short window mean I can't upgrade? I know I'll be going back at least once before the end of 2018 and AP is probably the best way for me to go so I am trying to determine the most cost effective way to go about purchasing.


----------



## Robo

KirbyLouWho said:


> Question. My daughter is competing in the all star cheer championship at Disney in March. I have the ability to purchase myself an awesomely discounted 4 day hopper through the competition. The page itself say that the ticket itself is only valid March 7-17,2018. Does anyone know if I could upgrade this to an AP or does that short window mean I can't upgrade? I know I'll be going back at least once before the end of 2018 and AP is probably the best way for me to go so I am trying to determine the most cost effective way to go about purchasing.



Even IF the ticket could be upgraded (unlikely,) it would only be worth (in the upgrade transaction) what was paid for it originally, so there would be no savings at all involved in an AP purchase.
And, that AP would be back-dated to the day the original ticket was first used.

If you want to buy an AP and get a cost-savings, purchase a discounted ticket from an authorized Disney ticket reseller, and then upgrade that ticket.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Considering purchasing an Annual Pass as we have 7 days in the parks planned for January 2018 and then another 8 for September 2018.

If I choose to purchase an Annual Pass, will I be able to add the Disney Dining Plan to my resort reservation for September's visit?


----------



## erionm

scrappinginontario said:


> Considering purchasing an Annual Pass as we have 7 days in the parks planned for January 2018 and then another 8 for September 2018.
> 
> If I choose to purchase an Annual Pass, will I be able to add the Disney Dining Plan to my resort reservation for September's visit?


You can add a dining plan to a room only reservation to make a ticketless package.  It will then follow the package cancellation policy.


----------



## KirbyLouWho

Robo said:


> Even IF the ticket could be upgraded (unlikely,) it would only be worth (in the upgrade transaction) what was paid for it originally, so there would be no savings at all involved in an AP purchase.
> And, that AP would be back-dated to the day the original ticket was first used.
> 
> If you want to buy an AP and get a cost-savings, purchase a discounted ticket from an authorized Disney ticket reseller, and then upgrade that ticket.



Thank you so much for the information. It was one of those things where I got so excited at first but the more I thought about it the more it nagged at me. While it is a bit of a bummer, I'm glad I asked and had my concerns confirmed. I would have been SO MAD at myself if I got the cheap cheap ticket and gotten down there to find this out.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Is there any sort of calculator someone has created to help people decide when it's more advantageous to purchase an Annual Pass over regular tickets?


----------



## Robo

scrappinginontario said:


> Is there any sort of calculator someone has created to help people decide when it's more advantageous to purchase an Annual Pass over regular tickets?



Nope.
The most conservative way to decide is if it will be less expensive to go with an AP  vs just buying the required number of stand-alone tickets
within a given year.
(Don't forget to factor in that an AP also includes Memory Maker photos.)


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thanks @Robo!


----------



## Cuddlemama

Can someone help me figure out some fuzzy Disney math?

We purchased 8 day MYW+ tickets (water parks and more option at that point) on 2/14/17 from Parksavers. Our final cost was $475ish per ticket.  We'll be going down next week, and are hoping to upgrade to the DVC special Platinum Plus Pass at the special price.  Does anyone know how much we'll be paying for each upgrade? 

The cost of the tickets if they were purchased today from Parksavers would be $520, and they've got an even higher gate value.  Do we do the difference between that and the AP or just what we paid and AP?  In other words, are they bridging the value of tickets, still?


----------



## Robo

Cuddlemama said:


> Can someone help me figure out some fuzzy Disney math?
> 
> We purchased 8 day MYW+ tickets (water parks and more option at that point) on 2/14/17 from Parksavers. Our final cost was $475ish per ticket.  We'll be going down next week, and are hoping to upgrade to the DVC special Platinum Plus Pass at the special price.  Does anyone know how much we'll be paying for each upgrade?
> 
> The cost of the tickets if they were purchased today from Parksavers would be $520, and they've got an even higher gate value.  Do we do the difference between that and the AP or just what we paid and AP?  In other words, are they bridging the value of tickets, still?



It is very likely that the tickets you bought on 2/14/17 were minted (printed) prior to the 2/12/17 price increase.
IF that IS the case, subtract the price for tickets of the kind that you HAVE from *THIS 2016 PRICE LIST* from the CURRENT cost of the AP that you WANT. Pay that difference price for the upgrade.


----------



## BeerMe

Robo said:


> Nope.
> 
> (Don't forget to factor in that an AP also includes Memory Maker photos.)




We got APs last year because we took grandkids for 2 weeks in December and the rest of them for 2 weeks in June.  Made sense to get them.  Plus we went in Sept/October/November for all of F&W (minus 2 weeks).  When we bought exchange tickets for the APs (military deal), the were not giving PhotoPass with it.  When we activated APs we still got the photo deal.  Considering we had all 8 grandchildren with us it was a GREAT addition.  Plus I was able to get boozed up several times at F&W.  WE stayed off site in time shares though.  Too expensive to stay onsite for that amount of time.  For the GC we stayed at Saratoga Springs and SoG.  Onsite is great for first trips.


----------



## likesdisney

Just renewed my annual pass (platinum)  When I got it they sent a card in the mail that I gave to the ticket window and they gave me the actual pass.  Will they do that again?  Hoping it will arrive here in Canada before I leave for Disney in 2 weeks.     Also, if I renewed it online and it is listed as a renewal under my tickets do I have to link my pass?  Or is it already linked?


----------



## Robo

likesdisney said:


> Just renewed my annual pass (platinum)  When I got it they sent a card in the mail that I gave to the ticket window and they gave me the actual pass.  Will they do that again?  Hoping it will arrive here in Canada before I leave for Disney in 2 weeks.     Also, if I renewed it online and it is listed as a renewal under my tickets do I have to link my pass?  Or is it already linked?



If your current AP "card" shows an end date, you will need to get a new card at Guest Relations.


----------



## Lucky'sMom

I'd like to plan a trip, but have some adult children that may or may not be able to come.  If I were to buy them tickets, book their fastpasses, etc. and then they are unable to go, can those tickets be used by anyone in the future or have they been "marked" as belonging to the person that  fastpasses had been reserved for.


----------



## siskaren

Lucky'sMom said:


> I'd like to plan a trip, but have some adult children that may or may not be able to come.  If I were to buy them tickets, book their fastpasses, etc. and then they are unable to go, can those tickets be used by anyone in the future or have they been "marked" as belonging to the person that  fastpasses had been reserved for.



Unused tickets can be reassigned.


----------



## Robo

Lucky'sMom said:


> I'd like to plan a trip, but have some adult children that may or may not be able to come.  If I were to buy them tickets, book their fastpasses, etc. and then they are unable to go, \
> 1. can those tickets be used by anyone in the future
> 2. or have they been "marked" as belonging to the person that  fastpasses had been reserved for.


1. Yes.
2. No.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This is an odd question but I'm hoping you'll be able to help sort out a tiny problem. Airmiles is still *selling* children's tickets at the CDN discounted *price* but are now sending out actual hard tickets that no longer need to be validated. Awesome because still the huge discount but not so wonderful because they now have expiry dates attached to them! Am i correct in my thoughts that the value of the tickets won't ever expire? Some of us have no plans for trips but now have tickets that expire the end of next year. How do we proceed? Once we go to use the tickets i imagine we can add $$ to bring it up to whatever the current gate price is? (At least i hope so!) IF this is the case, will the system allow us to make FP+ with expired tickets attached to our kids?*


----------



## Robo

Donald - my hero said:


> This is an odd question but I'm hoping you'll be able to help sort out a tiny problem. Airmiles is still *selling*
> 1. children's tickets at the CDN discounted *price* but are now sending out actual hard tickets that no longer need to be validated. Awesome because still the huge discount but
> 2. not so wonderful because they now have expiry dates attached to them!
> 3. Am i correct in my thoughts that the value of the tickets won't ever expire? Some of us have no plans for trips but now have tickets that expire the end of next year. How do we proceed?
> 4. Once we go to use the tickets i imagine we can add $$ to bring it up to whatever the current gate price is? (At least i hope so!) IF this is the case,
> 5. will the system allow us to make FP+ with expired tickets attached to our kids?



1. & 2. Even if you got "certificates," (from now on) it would surely be the case that they would have the same or similar expiration date.
3. That's the info we have been told.
4. The situation would likely be that you can use the value of the price originally paid in purchasing a new ticket.
(It may very well be that guests would not be able to "price bridge.")
5. We don't know. However, being able to book FP on an expired ticket is unlikely.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Robo said:


> 1. & 2. Even if you got "certificates," (from now on) it would surely be the case that they would have the same or similar expiration date.
> 3. That's the info we have been told.
> 4. The situation would likely be that you can use the value of the price originally paid in purchasing a new ticket.
> (It may very well be that guests would not be able to "price bridge.")
> 5. We don't know. However, being able to book FP on an expired ticket is unlikely.


*THANKS for the quick and detailed response! Regarding the expiration date on the certificates -- Airmiles was still clearing out the stock they had of the actual CDN Discounted vouchers and all they had left until early last week were the child's tickets and they were in fact the ones with no expiry date. This current situation is just a tiny wrinkle that I'm sure they'll catch onto pronto and adjust the number of miles required to redeem sky high. There will be quite a few unhappy people once they discover that a screen shot from the Airmiles site that shows the words "The best part? You can use these discounted tickets at any time during 2016, 2017 and beyond—they won’t expire!" won't change the fact that these tickets do expire and that simply waiting to add it to your MDE account won't alter that fact!*


----------



## lolly2ga

Does the Florida Resident Silver Pass include free Photopass downloads?


----------



## erionm

lolly2ga said:


> Does the Florida Resident Silver Pass include free Photopass downloads?


No.  Only the Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus Passes and the Disney Premier Passport (WDW/DL Pass) include PhototPass downloads.


----------



## lolly2ga

erionm said:


> No.  Only the Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus Passes and the Disney Premier Passport (WDW/DL Pass) include PhototPass downloads.



Thank you!


----------



## megveg

First off, thank you x 282627272 to this thread, I am back from my trip and successfully upgraded to an AP from a 10 day PH  purchased as part of a package. I upgraded at the ticket building located inside Liberty Square across from the Christmas store and it was quick, easy and amazing. The cast member that helped me was awesome. 

Now come new questions 

I read the upgrading post at the beginning and the AP post too. 



Robo said:


> You cannot combine the value of more than one ticket in order to upgrade to a singe new ticket or AP






Robo said:


> You are renewing your AP within the renewal window (up to 60 days before or 30 days after your AP anniversary date)
> you may upgrade a MYW ticket to the Pass using the renewal rate.




My questions are: 

1) may I purchase a 10 day PH now, and use it to renew my annual pass when it's renewal time? 

2) if i purchase the ticket from Disney (either in a package or stand alone) and prices increase, will I need to use it first the ticket to keep the old pricing before using it toward my renewal? 

3) if I purchase 10 day PH from 3rd party, can I use that toward renewal and how does that effect with price bridging? 

I'm assuming prices will go up again before my AP needs renewal and I want to be able to utilize discounted tickets/pre-pay for the renewal by purchasing a ticket ahead of time to use for renewal if that's possible. 

My AP expires in September 2018 and need to renew for a November 2018 trip. 

Any and all help appreciated, thank you in advance, you are most appreciated!


----------



## Robo

megveg said:


> 1) may I purchase a 10 day PH now, and use it to renew my annual pass when it's renewal time?
> 
> 2) if i purchase the ticket from Disney (either in a package or stand alone) and prices increase, will I need to use it first the ticket to keep the old pricing before using it toward my renewal?
> 
> 3) if I purchase 10 day PH from 3rd party, can I use that toward renewal and how does that effect with price bridging?
> 
> 4) I'm assuming prices will go up again before my AP needs renewal and I want to be able to utilize discounted tickets/pre-pay for the renewal by purchasing a ticket ahead of time to use for renewal if that's possible.



1) Yes.
2) No.
No ticket must be used before upgrading. (You CAN use a ticket before upgrading, but it doesn't affect the upgrade price, either way.)
A ticket that is part of a WDW Resort Package will be price-bridged.
A ticket that is purchased directly from Disney (ticket only purchase) will not be price-bridged.
3) That ticket will be price-bridged.
4) That's a safe bet.
Buying a ticket with the most savings from an authorized reseller is a decent "hedge."


----------



## megveg

Robo said:


> 1) Yes.
> 2) No.
> No ticket must be used before upgrading. (You CAN use a ticket before upgrading, but it doesn't affect the upgrade price, either way.)
> A ticket that is part of a WDW Resort Package will be price-bridged.
> A ticket that is purchased directly from Disney (ticket only purchase) will not be price-bridged.
> 3) That ticket will be price-bridged.
> 4) That's a safe bet.
> Buying a ticket with the most savings from an authorized reseller is a decent "hedge."



Always so so helpful! Thank you! Now if only I knew how much an platinum AP renewal will cost, I'll be all set! I'll be buying a discounted 10 day PH towards my renewal, thank you!


----------



## Robo

megveg said:


> Always so so helpful! Thank you! Now if only I knew how much an platinum AP renewal will cost, I'll be all set! I'll be buying a discounted 10 day PH towards my renewal, thank you!



You're welcome.
Just make sure that the 10-day is the ticket with the _most savings_.


----------



## PrincessDuck

I have a question about tickets that my dad bought at MWR (Military office on base).  He was supposed to get a 4 day ticket, but was confused and bought a 3 day ticket.  He took them back out to see if he could get 4 day tickets instead and they told him that he would have to add the day once at the parks.  This is throwing me for a loop with fastpasses, but oh well.  How much will it cost him to add the day.  Looking at the price sheet that he had sent me it looks like a 4 day hopper with military discount is 205.50 at MWR.  It appears that he bought a Florida Resident 3 day non hopper for the $195.50.  I am hoping that he is not going to have to pay more than that $10 difference.  We don't plan on hopping, so that is not really an issue.  Does he need to use the ticket the first day and then add the day?

Looking at the Disney website, the difference between a 3 day fl res nonhopper and 4 day fl res nonhopper is $20.

Thanks so much for any insight in this situation!


----------



## TinkerTerry

megveg said:


> Always so so helpful! Thank you! Now if only I knew how much an platinum AP renewal will cost, I'll be all set! I'll be buying a discounted 10 day PH towards my renewal, thank you!


Robo is right about buying the correct ticket. Undercover tourist is selling a 6 day plus 1 day hopper with a better savings than the 10 day.


----------



## Robo

PrincessDuck said:


> I have a question about tickets that my dad bought at MWR (Military office on base).  He was supposed to get a 4 day ticket, but was confused and bought a 3 day ticket.  He took them back out to see if he could get 4 day tickets instead and they told him that he would have to add the day once at the parks.  This is throwing me for a loop with fastpasses, but oh well.  How much will it cost him to add the day.
> 1. Looking at the price sheet that he had sent me it looks like a 4 day hopper with military discount is 205.50 at MWR.
> It appears that he bought a Florida Resident 3 day non hopper for the $195.50.  I am hoping that he is not going to have to pay more than that $10 difference.  We don't plan on hopping, so that is not really an issue.
> 3. Does he need to use the ticket the first day and then add the day?
> 
> Thanks so much for any insight in this situation!


1. Sounds reasonable.
2. Sorry, I don't know how the military tickets work.
3. Nope. (That, I do know.)


----------



## disneygrandma

I just posted this question on a different spot, but think this might be the correct place.  I have an annual pass which I am saving until next year to use.  I have a multi day ticket which I want to use on this next trip in December.  How do I tell the system which ticket to activate at the tap style?  I do not want my annual pass activated on this trip.  Also, does it matter which ticket is recognized when making my FP+?

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Robo

disneygrandma said:


> I just posted this question on a different spot, but think this might be the correct place.  I have an annual pass which I am saving until next year to use.  I have a multi day ticket which I want to use on this next trip in December.  How do I tell the system which ticket to activate at the tap style?  I do not want my annual pass activated on this trip.  Also, does it matter which ticket is recognized when making my FP+?
> 
> Thanks so much for the help!



In general, create a "fake person" (make up a name) in your MDX account and put/transfer your new, used ticket under that name.

HOWEVER... In YOUR current case, there is no way that you can accidentally use a newly-purchased AP,
as it must be ACTIVATED IN PERSON (with a legal photo ID) at a WDW Guest Relations before it will work for park admission.


----------



## disneygrandma

That is a big relief!  We had snafu's with tickets a few years ago and it was a mess to get corrected.  Thank You!


----------



## rjnauroth

I have a ticket question that I need some clarification on

My parents have a trip at the end of the month with 10 day park hoppers.

My mom is joining me in Jan, we have a package with 5 day park hoppers.

Family trip again in June with Military room only NO tickets.

Since we need tickets for June, I'm trying to convince parents to upgrade to AP before they leave in Nov which solves the ticket problem for June.

However, now that mom has an AP, what will that do to her 5 day park hopper in Jan?  I "think" we can prioritize to use her AP when we arrive in Jan and that leaves the 5 day park hopper just sitting in MDE correct?  Is it possible to re-assign it for the trip in June to another person?


----------



## Robo

rjnauroth said:


> My parents have a trip at the end of the month with 10 day park hoppers
> My mom is joining me in Jan, we have a package with 5 day park hoppers.
> Family trip again in June with Military room only NO tickets.
> 1. Since we need tickets for June, I'm trying to convince parents to upgrade to AP before they leave in Nov which solves the ticket problem for June.
> However, now that mom has an AP, what will that do to her 5 day park hopper in Jan?
> 2. I "think" we can prioritize to use her AP when we arrive in Jan and that leaves the 5 day park hopper just sitting in MDE correct?
> 3. Is it possible to re-assign it for the trip in June to another person?


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. Yes, transfer to a "real" other person so that (s)he can use those new tickets.
OR... create a "fake person" (make up a name) in the MDX account and transfer the new unused 5-day ticket under that name.


----------



## rjnauroth

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Yes, transfer to a "real" other person so that (s)he can use those new tickets.
> OR... create a "fake person" (make up a name) in the MDX account and transfer the new unused 5-day ticket under that name.




Thanks


----------



## laraashley4

We have 7 day base tickets for a trip in  December. This is our first trip and, no surprise to most of you, I've been bit by the Disney bug and am already thinking about future trips. We may have the opportunity to take 3 more trips in the next 365 days from our first trip. Thinking 5 days in April, 2 days before a cruise in October, and 5-6 days in late November-early December. If we go that many times, it definitely makes sense to just go ahead and upgrade to AP. However, I'm hesitant to do it on day one of our trip in December in case we realize we don't LOVE Disney like I think we will. Would hate to spend that money upfront and then decide a few days in that this isn't where we want to spend most of our vacation time over the next year. 

My question is, if we have base tickets and memory maker on this trip and then decide halfway through the trip that we want to upgrade, will they apply the price of the memory maker to my AP? I know we would lose out on the added benefit of park hoppers and some merchandise/dining discounts if we don't upgrade immediately, but I'm ok with that for those days since our days are already planned without park hoppers.


----------



## Robo

laraashley4 said:


> if we have base tickets and memory maker on this trip and then decide halfway through the trip that we want to upgrade,
> 1. will they apply the price of the memory maker to my AP?
> I know we would lose out on the added benefit of park hoppers and some merchandise/dining discounts if we don't upgrade immediately, but
> 2. I'm ok with that for those days since our days are already planned without park hoppers.


1. Yes.
2. Sounds like you've got a good handle on this.
Have fun!


----------



## DiannaVM

So for our upcoming trip I had gotten DH a 6-day park hopper. At the time we were thinking of going to USO so I figured that was enough, but plans have now changed. I have a ticket for the Christmas party on the 10th, and I know you can get in at 4 (usually) with just a party ticket, but the more we talk the more economical we figure it would be just to add another day to his 6-day ticket and do some park hopping before the party. My question is, which is easier, to upgrade the tickets on our first day when we get to the park (before he activates it), or is it to call Disney and have them do it ahead of time? I don't really want to pay for a WHOLE one-day ticket, I just want to pay the difference that it going from to six-day to a seven day. Does that make sense? I've only upgraded a multi-day ticket to an AP, so I am thinking it works the same way but I want to make sure.

I appreciate the help!


----------



## Robo

DiannaVM said:


> So for our upcoming trip I had gotten DH a 6-day park hopper. At the time we were thinking of going to USO so I figured that was enough, but plans have now changed. I have a ticket for the Christmas party on the 10th, and I know you can get in at 4 (usually) with just a party ticket, but the more we talk the more economical we figure it would be just to add another day to his 6-day ticket and do some park hopping before the party. My question is,
> 
> 1. which is easier, to upgrade the tickets on our first day when we get to the park (before he activates it), or
> 2. is it to call Disney and have them do it ahead of time?
> 3. I don't really want to pay for a WHOLE one-day ticket,
> 4. I just want to pay the difference that it going from to six-day to a seven day.
> 5. Does that make sense?
> 6. I've only upgraded a multi-day ticket to an AP, so I am thinking it works the same way but I want to make sure.


1. That would be very easy.
2. You can do that if (IF) you bought the ticket directly from Disney.
It may be more of a hassle, but some guests have done so.
It has the advantage of allowing you to pre-book FP+ for that added day.
3. You won't have to do that, no matter how you upgrade.
4, 5, 6. Yup.


----------



## DiannaVM

Robo said:


> 1. That would be very easy.
> 2.
> 3. You won't have to do that, no matter how you upgrade.
> 4, 5, 6. Yup.


Thanks! I think we will wait until we get to the park to do it like we were thinking.


----------



## Robo

DiannaVM said:


> Thanks! I think we will wait until we get to the park to do it like we were thinking.


Be sure to read my response to your #2 question.


----------



## laraashley4

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Sounds like you've got a good handle on this.
> Have fun!


Thanks @Robo


----------



## mindeola

It looks like I am going to upgrade my military salute ticket when I arrive next month. I know I can do that , no problem. However, I had bought an additional  one day ticket to use this trip and will no longer need it if I upgrade. Am I able to trade in both the Salute and one day ticket for my AP?

Thanks!


----------



## DiannaVM

Robo said:


> Be sure to read my response to your #2 question.


Oh I see you added a response. I figured your answer for #2 was the same as #1, mostly because I DID buy the ticket from Disney directly, so that's why I left calling as an option.


----------



## Robo

mindeola said:


> It looks like I am going to upgrade my military salute ticket when I arrive next month. I know I can do that , no problem. However, I had bought an additional  one day ticket to use this trip and will no longer need it if I upgrade.
> *Am I able to trade in both the Salute and one day ticket for my AP?*



Sorry, but no.
Upgrades are strictly "one-to-one."

You can continue to hold onto that one-day ticket and use it to help pay for your AP renewal
(or any other ticket use) in the future.


----------



## mindeola

Thanks so much. Robo.


----------



## sophie832

We have Disneyland APs. We bought 4 day PH tix for our upcoming WDW trip. Now we are thinking of going again in January. If we decide on that, and we want to upgrade to Premier APs, can we do that at WDW and apply the cost of the PH tickets to the upgrade?


----------



## Robo

sophie832 said:


> We have Disneyland APs. We bought 4 day PH tix for our upcoming WDW trip. Now we are thinking of going again in January. If we decide on that, and we want to upgrade to Premier APs, can we do that at WDW and apply the cost of the PH tickets to the upgrade?



In most cases, multiple tickets can't be combined in an upgrade, but I believe the Premier APs are a special case where guests are able to combine the value of a Disneyland AP and the value of new WDW tickets into a payment used to help pay for an upgrade to a Premier AP.

You can certainly ask.


----------



## MichelleB

I want to ask questions about having a "fake person" in your MDE.  I created one because I have several tickets that I want to put on my MDE but not use them now.  I know some are pre-Feb. when the expiration rules took place but have no idea which ones.  Can I put multiple tickets under the fake name to see the expiration dates and then reassign tickets as we want to use them?  How many tickets can you put under a fake name?  I want to purchase AP vouchers soon for all of us to use next year when our current ones expire.  Can I put those under the fake name for now too?


----------



## FelineVintage

I am hoping to buy an AP by the end of the year to take advantage of a lower price (first trip to activate will be May next year). Can I link my ticket in MDE and book Fastpasses before activation or will I just have to wait and do it on the fly once I'm there?


----------



## Robo

MichelleB said:


> I want to ask questions about having a "fake person" in your MDE.  I created one because I have several tickets that I want to put on my MDE but not use them now.  I know some are pre-Feb. when the expiration rules took place but have no idea which ones.
> 1. Can I put multiple tickets under the fake name to see the expiration dates and then reassign tickets as we want to use them?
> 2. How many tickets can you put under a fake name?  I want to purchase AP vouchers soon for all of us to use next year when our current ones expire.
> 3. Can I put those under the fake name for now too?


1. Yes.
2. No limit. 
3. Yup.
You could also create as many “fake names” as you like.


----------



## Robo

FelineVintage said:


> I am hoping to buy an AP by the end of the year to take advantage of a lower price (first trip to activate will be May next year).
> 1. Can I link my ticket in MDE and book Fastpasses before activation
> 2. or will I just have to wait and do it on the fly once I'm there?


1. Yes.
2. Nope. Pre-buying an AP Certificate is the prescribed way to make advanced FP+.


----------



## FelineVintage

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Nope. Pre-buying an AP Certificate is the prescribed way to make advanced FP+.



Perfect, thank you! And as soon as I read your reply I realised I knew the answer because I buy all my tickets in advance and book FP+ (I'm in the UK and have just upgraded while there usually) so the same would apply.


----------



## MichelleB

I linked a ticket in MDE to a fake name and it tells me what the ticket is but doesn't list an expiration date.  Does that mean it's a non-expiration ticket?


----------



## Robo

MichelleB said:


> I linked a ticket in MDE to a fake name and it tells me what the ticket is but doesn't list an expiration date.  Does that mean it's a non-expiration ticket?



Could be.
When and from whom did you get the ticket?


----------



## earfulofmagic

debated whether to post this in the FP thread, but thought folks here might have more experience with this...

SO has a 7-day ticket, and we have 7 days of FP+ booked for him on an upcoming trip. 
we're going to upgrade his ticket to an annual pass on arrival day. doing so won't erase any of his FP+, correct?

just covering bases and expectations


----------



## Robo

earfulofmagic said:


> debated whether to post this in the FP thread, but thought folks here might have more experience with this...
> 
> SO has a 7-day ticket, and we have 7 days of FP+ booked for him on an upcoming trip.
> we're going to upgrade his ticket to an annual pass on arrival day.* doing so won't erase any of his FP+, correct?*



Correct. The FP+ will stay, just as they are.


----------



## earfulofmagic

Robo said:


> Correct. The FP+ will stay, just as they are.


----------



## tlmadden73

Question:
I am looking at getting an AP for Fall of 2018 through Fall of 2019. Long story, short: I want to go to WDW twice before my daughter turns 3 (in Fall of 2019) but don't really want to take her until she is at least 2. (She went when she was 5mo -- she doesn't remember much LOL). I took my son to WDW when he was 2 and then ON his 3rd birthday, so it was nice going on trips where a child was free, but old enough to remember and enjoy a ton of stuff. We didn't do an annual pass with him because we just did two trips of only 2 park days each to test the waters and see how a young child would do. (He did great).  

So the thought is to take the plunge with two kids and get an AP for the daughters 2yo and 3rd birthday trips.

If I have unused 5-day non-hopper tickets I got from UT and want to upgrade them to Annual Passes --

1) Do I need to attach those tickets to my family in MDE before I update them to Annual Passes?
2) Can I do that online, or over the phone or can this upgrade only happen in person at Guest Relations?
3) Getting these from UT (Feb. before prices went up and before tickets began having expiration dates), what price do I get to apply to the AP the UT discounted price or what the "Disney" price for those tickets were? I paid $349.59 for adult tickets and $328.53 for a child ticket from UT (4-Day Magic Your Way Ticket - Plus Extra Day).
4) After purchasing an AP, how long do you have to activate it? (I don't plan on going until a year from now, at least).
5) Once you have an AP, how do you ensure that it is used as your park ticket as opposed to tickets you already have stored in MDE.

Any opinions on if I should use the 5-day tickets to upgrade for an annual pass or should I just save them for the future (where they will be even more valuable after even more yearly price increases?)


----------



## Robo

tlmadden73 said:


> Question:
> I am looking at getting an AP for Fall of 2018 through Fall of 2019. Long story, short: I want to go to WDW twice before my daughter turns 3 (in Fall of 2019) but don't really want to take her until she is at least 2. (She went when she was 5mo -- she doesn't remember much LOL). I took my son to WDW when he was 2 and then ON his 3rd birthday, so it was nice going on trips where a child was free, but old enough to remember and enjoy a ton of stuff. We didn't do an annual pass with him because we just did two trips of only 2 park days each to test the waters and see how a young child would do. (He did great).
> 
> So the thought is to take the plunge with two kids and get an AP for the daughters 2yo and 3rd birthday trips.
> 
> If I have unused 5-day non-hopper tickets I got from UT and want to upgrade them to Annual Passes --
> 
> 1) Do I need to attach those tickets to my family in MDE before I update them to Annual Passes?
> 2) Can I do that online, or over the phone or can this upgrade only happen in person at Guest Relations?
> 3) Getting these from UT (Feb. before prices went up and before tickets began having expiration dates), what price do I get to apply to the AP the UT discounted price or what the "Disney" price for those tickets were? I paid $349.59 for adult tickets and $328.53 for a child ticket from UT (4-Day Magic Your Way Ticket - Plus Extra Day).
> 4) After purchasing an AP, how long do you have to activate it? (I don't plan on going until a year from now, at least).
> 5) Once you have an AP, how do you ensure that it is used as your park ticket as opposed to tickets you already have stored in MDE.
> 
> Any opinions on if I should use the 5-day tickets to upgrade for an annual pass or should I just save them for the future (where they will be even more valuable after even more yearly price increases?)


1) Nope. But, you CAN.
2) Upgrades are generally best-handled in-person.
For APs, guests MUST make an appearance at a ticket booth or Guest Relations, anyway (to get 
the AP activated,) so you might as well do the whole upgrade at the same time.
3) That depends on WHEN you got the UT tickets (when the UT tickets were first printed by Disney.)
4) Not a factor to worry about.
5) If the "other" tickets have never been used at all... you create a "fake name" in your MDX account and transfer the tickets into that fake account for safekeeping.
If the tickets HAVE been partially used, stop by a Guest Relations and have the APs set to 
the "highest priority" in your MDX.


----------



## tlmadden73

Robo said:


> 1) Nope. But, you CAN.
> 2) Upgrades are generally best-handled in-person.
> For APs, guests MUST make an appearance at a ticket booth or Guest Relations, anyway (to get
> the AP activated,) so you might as well do the whole upgrade at the same time.
> 3) That depends on WHEN you got the UT tickets (when the UT tickets were first printed by Disney.)
> 4) Not a factor to worry about.
> 5) If the "other" tickets have never been used at all... you create a "fake name" in your MDX account and transfer the tickets into that fake account for safekeeping.
> If the tickets HAVE been partially used, stop by a Guest Relations and have the APs set to
> the "highest priority" in your MDX.



Thank you

For #2 - Bummer, my hope was to buy the AP in the next few months (to avoid another price jump that seems to happen yearly).
For #3 - How do I find that out? Or just have to have guest services check out the ticket # to figure what that number will be.
For #5 - I have days left on non-expiration tickets, so I guess I would have them change the priority.


----------



## Robo

tlmadden73 said:


> Thank you
> 
> For #2 - Bummer, my hope was to buy the AP in the next few months (to avoid another price jump that seems to happen yearly).
> For #3 - How do I find that out? Or just have to have guest services check out the ticket # to figure what that number will be.
> For #5 - I have days left on non-expiration tickets, so I guess I would have them change the priority.



#3 Are you saying that you don't know WHEN you bought these UT tickets?
(Otherwise, yes, call Disney and give them the ticket number(s) to see when they were printed.)
#5 Yes.


----------



## tlmadden73

Robo said:


> #3 Are you saying that you don't know WHEN you bought these UT tickets?
> (Otherwise, yes, call Disney and give them the ticket number(s) to see when they were printed.)
> #5 Yes.



Thanks again.

I know when I bought them .. yes .. (Feb. of this year).. they were part of the last batches of MYW tickets they had that didn't have expirations.

I guess my question is: will I be able to apply the price I paid for them via UT or the price that Disney was charging for those tickets at the gate back in Feb? UT sells slightly discounted tickets. If I get the UT price, great, if I get the price Disney was charging? Wow . .even more savings!

My plan was to use them sometime before October of 2019, so I was buying them ahead of time with no-expirations to save a few bucks anticipating another price increase in 2018 and 2019.

I mean, buying Disney tickets now and using them after a few price increases nets you more money in savings than that money sitting in a savings account and earing less than 1% interest .. heh .. .LOL. I mean these tickets are already "worth" 7% more based on current UT prices. ($350 in Feb vs. $375 today).


----------



## Robo

tlmadden73 said:


> I know when I bought them .. yes .. (Feb. of this year).. they were part of the last batches of MYW tickets they had that didn't have expirations.
> 1. will I be able to apply the price I paid for them via UT
> 2. or the price that Disney was charging for those tickets at the gate back in Feb? UT sells slightly discounted tickets. If I get the UT price, great,
> 3.  if I get the price Disney was charging? Wow . .even more savings!



1. Nope.
2. Yes.
3. Yup.


----------



## Euby

Going to be getting my AP via AAA South.  It's a discount of between 5-6%.  Plus, I don't have to jump through gift card bingo to get a discount.


----------



## Robo

Euby said:


> Going to be getting my AP via AAA South.  It's a discount of between 5-6%.  Plus, I don't have to jump through gift card bingo to get a discount.



Buying via "AAA South" is a great "direct" way to buy a discounted AP.


----------



## Euby

Had completely forgotten that it was an option until I saw a previous post of yours Robo.  Thanks!


----------



## huskies90

huskies90 said:


> Hello all: I bought a 7 day park hopper from UTC because it had the best savings ($69 using the MS link). I am planning to bridge it to a DVC Platnium AP (which is currently being offered at the price of the Gold AP) next week while at the parks. What price should I use to determine my savings when I bridge? The posted gate price of the hopper? Or the online advanced purchase price which is $21.30 cheaper?
> 
> TIA


Nobody answered my question, so I will. When I went to upgrade, I was charged the extra $21.30. I argued with GR and got a supervisor. No help. I do not like GR at Magic Kingdom at all. I have always had better luck at other locations.  I was going to just wait and try it at another park but just paid the $21.30 in the essence of time. 

At the same time, I also asked if they could upgrade my daughter's AP from Gold to Platinum plus as part of the DVC special which ends on 12/31/17.  They refused to do it because she has to be there in person. I explained that my daughter was coming into the parks on 1/4/18 for the Marathon and would just miss the promotion. They said, "too bad, nothing we can do".  

Meanwhile, the next day at Hollywood Studios, I asked same question at GR. And even though my daughter is over 18, has her own MDE account and I did not have one of her magic bands or ap card with me, the Cast Member took care of it for me.  YMMV.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

huskies90 said:


> Nobody answered my question, so I will. When I went to upgrade, I was charged the extra $21.30. I argued with GR and got a supervisor. No help. I do not like GR at Magic Kingdom at all. I have always had better luck at other locations.  I was going to just wait and try it at another park but just paid the $21.30 in the essence of time.



They were correct. The "pre-arrival" price is what's used when people are upgrading to APs. Some CMs are doing it incorrectly and giving the "gate" value, but they aren't supposed to.



> At the same time, I also asked if they could upgrade my daughter's AP from Gold to Platinum plus as part of the DVC special which ends on 12/31/17.  They refused to do it because she has to be there in person. I explained that my daughter was coming into the parks on 1/4/18 for the Marathon and would just miss the promotion. They said, "too bad, nothing we can do".
> 
> Meanwhile, the next day at Hollywood Studios, I asked same question at GR. And even though my daughter is over 18, has her own MDE account and I did not have one of her magic bands or ap card with me, the Cast Member took care of it for me.  YMMV.



Again, MK was technically correct, which shocks me to say - although I probably would have made the same exception Studios did.


----------



## -Shannon-

Does anyone have a personal anecdote about attempting to bridge a convention-rate park hopper to an annual pass?  My travel agent said that the tickets should be upgradeable, but I'm unsure about whether they are, additional, "bridgeable."  Thanks in advance for any insight into this particular wrinkle.


----------



## Robo

-Shannon- said:


> Does anyone have a personal anecdote about attempting to bridge a convention-rate park hopper to an annual pass?  My travel agent said that the tickets should be upgradeable, but I'm unsure about whether they are, additional, "bridgeable."  Thanks in advance for any insight into this particular wrinkle.


If you can upgrade them, they are only worth what you paid for them. Tickets purchased directly from Disney (like convention tickets) are not price-bridged.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

-Shannon- said:


> Does anyone have a personal anecdote about attempting to bridge a convention-rate park hopper to an annual pass?  My travel agent said that the tickets should be upgradeable, but I'm unsure about whether they are, additional, "bridgeable."  Thanks in advance for any insight into this particular wrinkle.



My only advice is to try it at Guest Relations and not a regular ticket window - ticket booth CMs don't have anything in our computer system to price bridge those tickets to even if it CAN be done. I wouldn't bet on it but hey, who knows these days...


----------



## -Shannon-

Robo said:


> If you can upgrade them, they are only worth what you paid for them. Tickets purchased directly from Disney (like convention tickets) are not price-bridged.


Thank you for the clarification!


----------



## SUSIEQ

huskies90 said:


> Nobody answered my question, so I will. When I went to upgrade, I was charged the extra $21.30. I argued with GR and got a supervisor. No help. I do not like GR at Magic Kingdom at all. I have always had better luck at other locations.  I was going to just wait and try it at another park but just paid the $21.30 in the essence of time.





ravenclawtrekkie said:


> They were correct. *The "pre-arrival" price is what's used when people are upgrading to APs. *Some CMs are doing it incorrectly and giving the "gate" value, but they aren't supposed to.


So, I'm guessing the way to get around this is to first add a day to your tickets, and then turn around and upgrade those tickets to an AP????? Sounds like that would save $21.30.


----------



## Robo

SUSIEQ said:


> So, I'm guessing the way to get around this is to first add a day to your tickets, and then turn around and upgrade those tickets to an AP?????



Nope. That would not affect anything.


----------



## intoran

I know this has been answered in the sticky, but want to see if it's current.  I've heard some differing reports based on the terminology used.

If I purchase tickets today at Undercover T and upgrade them to APs once at Disney will I be given current gate price?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

intoran said:


> If I purchase tickets today at Undercover T and upgrade them to APs once at Disney will I be given current gate price?


Yes


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

intoran said:


> If I purchase tickets today at Undercover T and upgrade them to APs once at Disney will I be given current gate price?



You should receive credit for the current pre-arrival price - meaning the price the tickets are sold for online through Disney, including tax.

It’s an important distinction because “gate price” (meaning the price if you buy the original ticket at the park gate) is $21.30 higher (also including tax) for tickets 3-10 days in length. One and two day tickets aren’t subject to this difference.


----------



## larie21

If I buy tickets from Disney's website, will it automatically link to my MDE account?? 

I went to buy tickets from Disney's website & my options were to pick up at will call or have them mailed. They wouldn't be mailed out till my FP+ day though! What option do I choose? I thought why only sent Magicbands now anyway. 

I've always ordered a package before so this hasn't been a problem. I already have a room only reservation.


----------



## Robo

larie21 said:


> 1. If I buy tickets from Disney's website, will it automatically link to my MDE account??
> I went to buy tickets from Disney's website & my options were to pick up at will call or have them mailed. They wouldn't be mailed out till my FP+ day though!
> 2. What option do I choose?
> 3. I thought why only sent Magicbands now anyway.
> I've always ordered a package before so this hasn't been a problem.
> 4. I already have a room only reservation.



1. Yes. (If not, its a very quick fix.)
2. Will call.
3. MBs are sent if you are staying at a WDW resort.
4. Then, they WILL send you MBs (unless you choose to NOT order them.)

If you have any MBs (from previous trips, and/or your upcoming trip) "Will call"
is the option you should choose for tickets.
*BUT... You will simply never have to actually pick up any tickets at "Will call." *
You will, instead, just use any and all of the MBs that you have now, and/or will be getting in the future. 
ALL of your MBs will continue to work, interchangeably, for ticket and FP+ purposes at the parks.


----------



## earfulofmagic

Juuust making sure there are no surprises at the ticket gate... this is mostly tickets + MDX-related.

I have a Disney account; in MDX SO is listed as part of my family, his tickets are assigned to him. In MDX terms his plans are "managed by me." I cannot imagine he will ever be at WDW without me, but anything is possible.

When he upgrades his MYW ticket to an AP, it's all cool that he's listed on my Disney account? He doesn't need his own account? They'll scan his MagicBand and will see his details and everything will be smooth?

If he *does* need to make his own account someday because he's going to Disney alone or some such, will it be an issue to transfer his AP to his own account? If I send the "invitation to connect" through MDX (when updating his profile in my family & friends list), assume this will all be gravy and his details/ticket will auto-populate in his own Disney account?

TIA


----------



## Robo

earfulofmagic said:


> Juuust making sure there are no surprises at the ticket gate... this is mostly tickets + MDX-related.
> I have a Disney account; in MDX SO is listed as part of my family, his tickets are assigned to him. In MDX terms his plans are "managed by me." I cannot imagine he will ever be at WDW without me, but anything is possible.
> 1. When he upgrades his MYW ticket to an AP, it's all cool that he's listed on my Disney account?
> 2. He doesn't need his own account?
> 3. They'll scan his MagicBand and will see his details and everything will be smooth?
> If he *does* need to make his own account someday because he's going to Disney alone or some such,
> 4. will it be an issue to transfer his AP to his own account? If I send the "invitation to connect" through MDX (when updating his profile in my family & friends list), assume this will all be gravy and his details/ticket will auto-populate in his own Disney account?
> 
> TIA


1. Yes.
2. No.
3. Yes.
4. Cannot transfer an active ticket.
If you think he will want a separate account in the next year, or so,
create it before upgrading to/activating a new AP.


----------



## Euby

Ok, I need a sanity check.   I think I may be over-thinking things when it comes to getting an AP.  Been reading too much.  A bit of cerebral paralysis due to over-analysis.  


Here's my plan, please let me know if it will work.

Buy AP through AAA South before the end of this year (to avoid the inevitable price increase for 2018).  This will be a voucher not an actual AP.
Take the voucher to Guest Relations in Disney Springs on the date of arrival to get the actual AP.  Disney website showed "Each Guest Relations location is open during the normal operating hours for its park or complex."  So if Disney Springs is open until midnight, so is Guest Relations?  Any ideas of how late they will be open in January of 2018?  Calendar didn't go that far.
If all goes well, use the AP at Magic Kingdom the next day.
So what would be the anniversary date?  Date of purchase at AAA South, the date when I exchange the voucher at Disney Springs, or, the date when I first use the AP to gain entry to a park?


----------



## Robo

Euby said:


> Here's my plan, please let me know if it will work.
> 
> Buy AP through AAA South before the end of this year (to avoid the inevitable price increase for 2018).  This will be a voucher not an actual AP.
> Take the voucher to Guest Relations in Disney Springs on the date of arrival to get the actual AP.  Disney website showed "Each Guest Relations location is open during the normal operating hours for its park or complex."  So if Disney Springs is open until midnight, so is Guest Relations?  Any ideas of how late they will be open in January of 2018?  Calendar didn't go that far.
> If all goes well, use the AP at Magic Kingdom the next day.
> So what would be the anniversary date?  Date of purchase at AAA South, the date when I exchange the voucher at Disney Springs, or, the date when I first use the AP to gain entry to a park?



1. Correct.
2. That'll work just fine.
The "Welcome Center" (Guest Relations at DS) will likely be open until at least 11PM.
(No change in hours is likely.)
3. If that's what you'd like, that'll work.

BTW, If you show up at the MK Guest Relations between 7:30 and 8:10AM, you should be
just fine activating your AP before you go into MK. No need to worry about getting
to DS so late the night before. 
That would also net you an "extra day" at the end of your APs life.


----------



## Euby

Robo said:


> BTW, If you show up at the MK Guest Relations between 7:30 and 8:10AM, you should be
> just fine activating your AP before you go into MK. No need to worry about getting
> to DS so late the night before.
> That would also net you an "extra day" at the end of your APs life.



Is the MK Guest Relations window before the "turnstiles"?  I was thinking of this trip being a "sleep in" kind of trip.  Of course, sleeping in for me is waking up at 8am.  LOL  I'm sure like most things the later in the day the busier it gets.    I was more worried that the GR at DS would close at 5pm.  

Thanks for confirming my plans.  I do feel better now.


----------



## Robo

Euby said:


> *Is the MK Guest Relations window before the "turnstiles"? * I was thinking of this trip being a "sleep in" kind of trip.  Of course, sleeping in for me is waking up at 8am.  LOL  I'm sure like most things the later in the day the busier it gets.    I was more worried that the GR at DS would close at 5pm.
> 
> Thanks for confirming my plans.  I do feel better now.



Yes. Outside the entrance gates. Windows are at #9 on the map below.


----------



## ambgoph

I have a 7 Day Park Hopper bought from UT in February before the price increase, the ticket does not have an expiration date listed on it.  The Disney price of the ticket at the time (before the increase) was $467.54.

I would like to upgrade that ticket to an AP so the cost to upgrade should be $362.10.

$829.64 current AP price
$467.54 price of 7 Day PH before increase

Is this correct?  Thank you!!


----------



## Robo

ambgoph said:


> I have a 7 Day Park Hopper bought from UT in February before the price increase, the ticket does not have an expiration date listed on it.  The Disney price of the ticket at the time (before the increase) was $467.54.
> 
> I would like to upgrade that ticket to an AP so the cost to upgrade should be $362.10.
> 
> $829.64 current AP price
> $467.54 price of 7 Day PH before increase
> 
> Is this correct?  Thank you!!



Correct.
Have fun!


----------



## myyooti

I have purchased 5 APs using our DVC discount. Does anyone know if there is a place to pick them up other than the TTC? Do they automatically become available on our MBs?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

myyooti said:


> I have purchased 5 APs using our DVC discount. Does anyone know if there is a place to pick them up other than the TTC? Do they automatically become available on our MBs?



Any ticket booth or Guest Relations location at any theme park's front gate, the TTC, or Disney Springs can help. Even if they are already linked to your MBs, you'll need to show your DVC card (the current version) and IDs for everyone 18+ in the party (that show that they're all members of the same household) in order to activate them.


----------



## Patsfan13

Couple of questions, I think I have a good handle based on post 5, but want to make sure before I spend any money! I currently have a Gold AP, DVC discount.  My first question - can I use the value on tickets to renew my AP?  That's the big question, because I don't want to spend a lot on tickets to not be able to use them, or to have to pay the non-renewal price.  Second, can I use a discounted ticket still and get the current ticket price?  Even if it's a discounted ticket through Disney?  I know that has varied greatly lately, so trying to determine what the best/easiest way to handle this is.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robo

Patsfan13 said:


> I currently have a Gold AP, DVC discount.  My first question -
> 1. can I use the value on tickets to renew my AP?
> Second,
> 2. can I use a discounted ticket still and get the current ticket price?
> 3. Even if it's a discounted ticket through Disney?


1. If you have a new, unused ticket, yes. I will suggest that you go to a Guest Relations
(the Welcome Center at Disney Springs would be a good choice) to do so.
2. If it is a ticket bought from an authorized ticket reseller or a ticket bought as part of a WDW resort package.
The amount you will get depends on WHEN your ticket was printed. (Before or after Feb. 12, 2017.)
3. No. *Not* if it is a stand-alone ticket bought from Disney (which was *not* bought as part of a WDW resort package.)
If it is a stand-alone ticket bought from Disney, you will only get the amount you originally paid for that ticket in the "upgrade" transaction.


----------



## Wubar

I have read that you can always add the Park Hopper on at the gate if desired. However, do you have to do it from the first day?

For example, if I have 6 day base tickets, and have used one park per day for the first 3 days. However, if on the 4th day I decided I wanted to park hop, could I add park hopper to 1, 2, or all 3 of the remaining days of base tickets, or would I have had to make the hopping decision on day 1 and added it to all 6 days of the base tickets? Hope that makes sense....


----------



## Robo

Wubar said:


> 1. I have read that you can always add the Park Hopper on at the gate if desired. However,
> 2. do you have to do it from the first day?
> For example, if I have 6 day base tickets, and have used one park per day for the first 3 days. However, if on the 4th day I decided I wanted to park hop,
> 3. could I add park hopper to 1, 2, or all 3 of the remaining days of base tickets, or
> 4. would I have had to make the hopping decision on day 1 and added it to all 6 days of the base tickets?



1. Add it at a ticket booth or Guest Relations.
2. Nope.
3. & 4. Whenever you decide that you want to add the Hopper, it will cost ONE PRICE.
The price that it would have cost to add the Hopper to your ORIGINAL TICKET,
regardless of how many days that are "left" on the ticket at the time of the upgrade.
(In your example, it would cost the amount to add the Hopper to a 6-day ticket, even if you had only 3 days left on the ticket.)
You do not buy Hoppers "by the day."
The Hopper is a "one-price" deal, based on the number of days on the original ticket.


----------



## Wubar

Robo said:


> 1. Add it at a ticket booth or Guest Relations.
> 2. Nope.
> 3. & 4. Whenever you decide that you want to add the Hopper, it will cost ONE PRICE.
> The price that it would have cost to add the Hopper to your ORIGINAL TICKET,
> regardless of how many days that are "left" on the ticket at the time of the upgrade.
> (In your example, it would cost the amount to add the Hopper to a 6-day ticket, even if you had only 3 days left on the ticket.)
> You do not buy Hoppers "by the day."
> The Hopper is a "one-price" deal, based on the number of days on the original ticket.



Thanks Robo! Got it now. Was trying to calculate the price difference and "savings", and was wondering why I kept ending up at the same price.  Your last sentence explains it all.


----------



## Scarlet_J

I have 2 trips booked for next year.  Both are booked at a Disney resort with park hopper tickets.  The first trip is just for me with 4-day hopper tickets.  The second trip will be with the family (me, husband, and 2 kids) with 3-day hopper tickets.  I am thinking that getting an AP for me would save us a bit of money.  Let me know if my math seems right.

When looking at the costs, it appears that my current tickets with the package come to about $805.  The annual pass would be $830.   With memory maker included with my AP, I'm saving over $300 (if I purchased MM for both trips).  Plus, I'm getting discounts on food and merchandise.

However, do I have to change my reservation from a package to a room only with separate tickets?  Would that increase my overall cost?  On my first trip I can upgrade my tickets when I am in the parks, so that wouldn't change my resort costs.  Can I remove my tickets from the second trip without it affecting anything?

We've never gone this frequently before so this is all new to me!


----------



## Robo

Scarlet_J said:


> I have 2 trips booked for next year.  Both are booked at a Disney resort with park hopper tickets.  The first trip is just for me with 4-day hopper tickets.  The second trip will be with the family (me, husband, and 2 kids) with 3-day hopper tickets.  I am thinking that getting an AP for me would save us a bit of money.  Let me know if my math seems right.
> 
> 1. When looking at the costs, it appears that my current tickets with the package come to about $805.  The annual pass would be $830.   With memory maker included with my AP, I'm saving over $300 (if I purchased MM for both trips).  Plus, I'm getting discounts on food and merchandise.
> 
> 2. However, do I have to change my reservation from a package to a room only with separate tickets?
> 3. Would that increase my overall cost?
> 4. On my first trip I can upgrade my tickets when I am in the parks, so that wouldn't change my resort costs.
> 5. Can I remove my tickets from the second trip without it affecting anything?
> 6. We've never gone this frequently before so this is all new to me!



1. Yes. (I didn't check any actual numbers, but you are at least in the ballpark.)
2. Yes.
3. Normally, no. (Unless you are booked for "Free" Dining, or some such that requires buying minimum tickets.)
4. Yup.
5. Yes. (Unless you are booked for "Free" Dining, or some such that requires buying minimum tickets.)
6. It's a lot of fun to go multiple times per year. It can take some of the "pressure" off 
of trying to do "everything" in just one trip.


----------



## AngiTN

Patsfan13 said:


> Couple of questions, I think I have a good handle based on post 5, but want to make sure before I spend any money! I currently have a Gold AP, DVC discount.  My first question - *can I use the value on tickets to renew my AP*?  That's the big question, because I don't want to spend a lot on tickets to not be able to use them, or to have to pay the non-renewal price.  Second, can I use a discounted ticket still and get the current ticket price?  Even if it's a discounted ticket through Disney?  I know that has varied greatly lately, so trying to determine what the best/easiest way to handle this is.  Thanks in advance!


I was told twice, both in April and again in June, that I can not do this. They gave me a 1 time grace upgrade for each AP and wrote it all down for my Magic File (whatever that is, something on a white slip of paper) so that next time, I won't be able to do it. I'd think I encountered a 1 time power hungry CM if I hadn't had the same thing told to me at a different time, different location and by a different CM. When I hear the same exact info from more than 1 person I start to think it's something they've been telling them as a new procedure.
I've still got a couple of tickets on my account and I'll try to use them again next year but I'm not expecting them to allow it. I won't buy more


----------



## Robo

AngiTN said:


> I was told twice, both in April and again in June, that I can not do this. They gave me a 1 time grace upgrade for each AP and wrote it all down for my Magic File (whatever that is, something on a white slip of paper) so that next time, I won't be able to do it. I'd think I encountered a 1 time power hungry CM if I hadn't had the same thing told to me at a different time, different location and by a different CM. When I hear the same exact info from more than 1 person I start to think it's something they've been telling them as a new procedure.
> I've still got a couple of tickets on my account and I'll try to use them again next year but I'm not expecting them to allow it. I won't buy more



This does not make logical sense, if true.

We know that you certainly CAN use the value of a new or currently in use MYW ticket to purchase a "new" AP.

So, why would that not still be the case if a guest was renewing an AP?
(Consider that buying a "renewal" of an AP actually IS still buying a "new" AP...
but it is just being sold at a reduced price to get the guest to re-purchase.)

Also, was it the _first_ CM (in April) who added the "one-time-only" note to your file?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

There is no established internal procedure for using an existing ticket to renew an AP. People have been rigging up solutions on the rare occasion guests request this, but it’s not actually something in our documentation. 

Now that ticketing CMs no longer have access to the ‘level’ in our computer to manually set and fix expiration dates (semi-recent change), I can’t even do it the way I figured out how to do it semi-properly. 

There is the “other” way that it’s possible, but that process doesn’t handle price bridging very well, and we technically aren’t allowed to do one of the steps anyway without a coordinator or leader approval and a Magic file.


----------



## runalarm

I have a question about ordering different tickets for different family members.  We are a family of 6.  We rented DVC points for our room this trip, so we didn't book a package.  My husband and daughter will go to Universal one day, and the rest of us will spend an extra day at the Disney parks.  

1.  Since we don't have a package, am I able to order a 5 day ticket for some and a 6 day ticket for the others?
2.  Am I able to choose which tickets get linked to certain Magic Bands when I link our tickets?


----------



## Robo

runalarm said:


> I have a question about ordering different tickets for different family members.  We are a family of 6.  We rented DVC points for our room this trip, so we didn't book a package.  My husband and daughter will go to Universal one day, and the rest of us will spend an extra day at the Disney parks.
> 
> 1.  Since we don't have a package, am I able to order a 5 day ticket for some and a 6 day ticket for the others?
> 2.  Am I able to choose which tickets get linked to certain Magic Bands when I link our tickets?



1. Yes.
2. Yes.


----------



## runalarm

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.



Thank you!!


----------



## AngiTN

Robo said:


> This does not make logical sense, if true.
> 
> We know that you certainly CAN use the value of a new or currently in use MYW ticket to purchase a "new" AP.
> 
> So, why would that not still be the case if a guest was renewing an AP?
> (Consider that buying a "renewal" of an AP actually IS still buying a "new" AP...
> but it is just being sold at a reduced price to get the guest to re-purchase.)
> 
> Also, *was it the first CM (in April) who added the "one-time-only" note to your file?*


I can only assume they did (first time was for DH and I, second was for DGD, so all of us have had our "one"
They had me fill out the white slip that is somehow connected to the Magic File. Second one did too
And I agree, it makes no sense at all. Only relating what happened to me, twice. 
Like I said, once I tend to ignore. Twice with the same exact issue I start to think "there may be something to this"


----------



## Scarlet_J

Robo said:


> 1. Yes. (I didn't check any actual numbers, but you are at least in the ballpark.)
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Normally, no. (Unless you are booked for "Free" Dining, or some such that requires buying minimum tickets.)
> 4. Yup.
> 5. Yes. (Unless you are booked for "Free" Dining, or some such that requires buying minimum tickets.)
> 6. It's a lot of fun to go multiple times per year. It can take some of the "pressure" off
> of trying to do "everything" in just one trip.



Thank you!

So, long story short, I canceled my original first trip and booked a room only.  So, now I could just buy the AP on-line and activate it when I arrive for the first trip.

For the second trip, is it possible to just remove my tickets and leave the rest of the reservation as is?  It seems that on-line, I could remove all the tickets, but not for a specific person.  Is that something they could do if I called?  Otherwise, I guess I could remove all the tickets, buy separate tickets for the other 3 members of the family, then link their tickets and my AP to the hotel reservation.  What would be the best way to handle this?[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Robo

Scarlet_J said:


> I canceled my original first trip and booked a room only.
> 1. So, now I could just buy the AP on-line and activate it when I arrive for the first trip.
> For the second trip,
> 2.  is it possible to just remove my tickets and leave the rest of the reservation as is?
> 3. It seems that on-line, I could remove all the tickets, but not for a specific person.
> 4. Is that something they could do if I called?
> 5. Otherwise, I guess I could remove all the tickets, buy separate tickets for the other 3 members of the family, then link their tickets and my AP to the hotel reservation.
> 6. What would be the best way to handle this?



1. Correct.
2. I don't know in what manner that you booked the trip.
3. If so, you could do that.
4. Maybe. Again, I don't know what kind of "package" you booked.
5. If you can do that, it will work fine.
6. One way is what you said.
Cancel the package, tickets and all.
Book room-only.
Order just the tickets that you want.
*HOWEVER:*
I would FIRST, book the NEW ROOM-ONLY.
THEN after that's done, cancel the package that you have now.


----------



## Snurk71

Question about bridging/upgrading...

I read sticky info regarding the new price bridging around the 2/12/17 change. I have several unused old stock tickets from a few years ago (2013, I think), so I understand I won't get the current/2017 gate value. My question though is - what old gate price will they bridge to - the gate price from 2/11/17 or will they somehow be able to go back to 2013 to see the original gate value?

Also, do you have to mess around with entering the park first thing to use a day before you upgrade like you had to do years ago to make sure you got the price bridge? I didn't see mention of that in the updated sticky. These are paper stock tickets, so I'd have to get them converted to plastic stock before trying to enter a park, I assume.

Thanks


----------



## Robo

Snurk71 said:


> I have several unused old stock tickets from a few years ago (2013, I think), so I understand I won't get the current/2017 gate value. -what old gate price will they bridge to -
> 1. the gate price from 2/11/17
> 2. or will they somehow be able to go back to 2013 to see the original gate value?
> 3. do you have to mess around with entering the park first thing to use a day before you upgrade...
> These are paper stock tickets,
> 4. so I'd have to get them converted to plastic stock before trying to enter a park, I assume.
> 
> Thanks


1. Yes.
2. Nope.
3. Nope.
You CAN go into a park before upgrading, if you like.
4. If that's your plan, yes.
If not... nope.


----------



## Snurk71

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Nope.
> 3. Nope.
> You CAN go into a park before upgrading, if you like.
> 4. If that's your plan, yes.
> If not... nope.



Thanks!


----------



## SuzyQue

Robo said:


> If you have a partially-used pre-MYW ticket it cannot be upgraded, but the remaining entitlements can be used.
> If the ticket has no magnetic strip (or has become demagnetized,) as long as the serial number string is readable, a replacement ticket, with the same remaining entitlements, can be issued.



Is there any way to get pre-MYW tickets (no magnetic strip) changed (to plastic?) so we will be able to enter them on MDE for fast passes "before" we get to Disney World?


----------



## Serenebean

ambgoph said:


> I have a 7 Day Park Hopper bought from UT in February before the price increase, the ticket does not have an expiration date listed on it.  The Disney price of the ticket at the time (before the increase) was $467.54.
> 
> I would like to upgrade that ticket to an AP so the cost to upgrade should be $362.10.
> 
> $829.64 current AP price
> $467.54 price of 7 Day PH before increase
> 
> Is this correct?  Thank you!!



Just wanted to chime in that I had the same ticket and upgraded on 10/17 to an AP for the price you stated.


----------



## Serenebean

Robo - thank you for your help and work on this thread.  I went in prepared with the price I needed to pay and when the CM quoted me higher I had the info I needed.  After a brief back and forth over what prices she was seeing on her end, she brought over a manager who quickly told her she needed to bring the ticket up to the gate price (pre 2017) and everything went smoothly from there.

Edit to add: We upgraded at Animal Kingdom


----------



## automaticsoap

AngiTN said:


> I was told twice, both in April and again in June, that I can not do this. They gave me a 1 time grace upgrade for each AP and wrote it all down for my Magic File (whatever that is, something on a white slip of paper) so that next time, I won't be able to do it. I'd think I encountered a 1 time power hungry CM if I hadn't had the same thing told to me at a different time, different location and by a different CM. When I hear the same exact info from more than 1 person I start to think it's something they've been telling them as a new procedure.
> I've still got a couple of tickets on my account and I'll try to use them again next year but I'm not expecting them to allow it. I won't buy more





ravenclawtrekkie said:


> There is no established internal procedure for using an existing ticket to renew an AP. People have been rigging up solutions on the rare occasion guests request this, but it’s not actually something in our documentation.
> 
> Now that ticketing CMs no longer have access to the ‘level’ in our computer to manually set and fix expiration dates (semi-recent change), I can’t even do it the way I figured out how to do it semi-properly.
> 
> There is the “other” way that it’s possible, but that process doesn’t handle price bridging very well, and we technically aren’t allowed to do one of the steps anyway without a coordinator or leader approval and a Magic file.



I was able to use an unused discount ticket to renew my AP last October without any problems. I'll be trying this again next week and will be sure to report back. Hoping I'm able to do it again....


----------



## AngiTN

automaticsoap said:


> I was able to use an unused discount ticket to renew my AP last October without any problems. I'll be trying this again next week and will be sure to report back. Hoping I'm able to do it again....


Yeah, I did it last year without any problems or questions too. Which is why I was quite surprised to get flack this year.

Will be very curious to hear if you have any one who gives you flack. I'm thinking I just had back luck twice


----------



## mousestruck

Getting ready to upgrade and want to confirm my Disney math!

I have 7-day MYW park hoppers (adult) purchased before 2/12/17 that I want to upgrade to DVC Platinum Plus APs (taking advantage of the current promotion).  The price of the current DVC AP is $595.34.  I believe the pre 2/12/17 gate price is $467.54, though I paid less through UT. (I don't think my actual cost matters.) 

First, can someone confirm the pre 2/12/17 gate price of my ticket?  Secondly, if the CM processes correctly, with price bridging, should I pay $127.80 per ticket ($595.34 - $467.54)? 

Want to make sure I'm prepared!


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> Getting ready to upgrade and want to confirm my Disney math!
> 
> I have 7-day MYW park hoppers (adult) purchased before 2/12/17 that I want to upgrade to DVC Platinum Plus APs (taking advantage of the current promotion).  The price of the current DVC AP is $595.34.
> A. I believe the pre 2/12/17 gate price is $467.54, though I paid less through UT.
> B. (I don't think my actual cost matters.)
> if the CM processes correctly, with price bridging, should I pay $127.80 per ticket ($595.34 - $467.54)?



A. Correct.
B. Correct.
C. If the current ticket that you WANT is priced at $595.34,
then you have the correct upgrade price ($127.80) per ticket.


----------



## mousestruck

Robo said:


> A. Correct.
> B. Correct.
> C. If the current ticket that you WANT is priced at $595.34,
> then you have the correct upgrade price ($127.80) per ticket.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Sepo

Robo said:


> *Upgrading BEFORE arriving at WDW.*
> •If you bought tickets as part of a WDW Resort package, you can usually call WDW and have your package tickets upgraded before you arrive.
> 
> However, in many cases, it is not possible to upgrade a stand-alone ticket (one NOT purchased as part of a WDW resort package.)
> •If you bought tickets from one of the many authorized WDW ticket resellers/discounters
> those tickets cannot be upgraded by Disney until you arrive at WDW.
> It is occasionally possible to contact the original authorized reseller and that seller
> MIGHT be able to take back the tickets in exchange for longer/larger tickets.
> 
> •If you bought stand-alone tickets directly from WDW, on-line or over the phone,
> those tickets can _sometimes_ be upgraded in advance of your trip by Disney via a phone call.
> Call (407) 939-7523 in the US.
> Call 0800 16 90 730 in the UK.



Can I upgrade when I go to WDW, before first use, and then not use until years later?  

Background: I bought two 3-day PHs from an authorized seller.  One is child the other is adult.  I want to upgrade to two 5-day adult PHs for a future year. Will then plan instead to purchase two annual passes for this go-round next month. 

I suppose the logical response would be to wait to upgrade them next year after all.  I just like to get things out of the way I guess.


----------



## Robo

Sepo said:


> Can I upgrade when I go to WDW, before first use, and then not use until years later?
> 
> Background: I bought two 3-day PHs from an authorized seller.  One is child the other is adult.  I want to upgrade to two 5-day adult PHs for a future year. Will then plan instead to purchase two annual passes for this go-round next month.
> 
> I suppose the logical response would be to wait to upgrade them next year after all.  I just like to get things out of the way I guess.



If you upgrade in the next 1-4 months, or so, 
the ticket to which you upgrade will expire on Dec. 31, 2018.

(We don't know exactly when the next ticket rule change/price increase will happen,)


----------



## jjjones325

I booked a trip in March.  I have made several payments on my balance.  Each time a payment was made, I'd get an email explaining how much I had paid and what was still due.  Last Friday I paid off the whole balance.  No email.  Seems odd.  But, I no longer see a balance on the site, so certainly I'm okay.  Just wondering about not getting a 'congratulatory' email that I had paid the whole thing off.


----------



## mistyinca

Question about removing etickets from a MDE account:

I bought 4 5-day parkhoppers from Undercover Tourist. I put 2 of them on my adult sons accounts on MDE. They will no longer be able to go with us. How can I remove the tickets from their account. I may end up selling them.

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

mistyinca said:


> Question about removing etickets from a MDE account:
> 
> I bought 4 5-day parkhoppers from Undercover Tourist. I put 2 of them on my adult sons accounts on MDE. They will no longer be able to go with us. How can I remove the tickets from their account. I may end up selling them.



The only thing you can do with tickets that are already in your MDX account is to transfer them to guests who are connected to your MDX account.

If you were to sell those tickets to someone whom you KNOW, you could connect that person's
MDX account to your MDX account, then transfer the tickets to that person's MDX account.


----------



## mistyinca

Robo said:


> The only thing you can do with tickets that are already in your MDX accoutn is to transfer them between guests who are connected to your MDX account.


OK, so I can't transfer them to a card or magic band or something? Can they be transferred more than once? Like transferred to me and then transferred to someone else?


----------



## Robo

mistyinca said:


> OK,
> 
> 1. so I can't transfer them to a card or magic band or something?
> 2. Can they be transferred more than once?
> 3. Like transferred to me and then transferred to someone else?


1. YOU (as a guest) can't transfer them to a ticket.
If you are at WDW, you might be able to get Guest Relations to transfer
the ticket(s) to a plastic card ticket.
Nothing can ever be transferred to a MagicBand.
2. Yes.
3. Yes. You can transfer them to anyone (including YOU) who is connected to your MDX account.
If you were to sell those tickets to someone whom you KNOW, you could connect that person's
MDX account to your MDX account, then transfer the tickets to that person's MDX account.


----------



## mistyinca

Robo said:


> 1. YOU (as a guest) can't transfer them to a ticket.
> If you are at WDW, you might be able to get Guest Relations to transfer
> the ticket(s) to a plastic card ticket.
> Nothing can ever be transferred to a MagicBand.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Yes. You can transfer them to anyone (including YOU) who is connected to your MDX account.
> If you were to sell those tickets to someone whom you KNOW, you could connect that person's
> MDX account to your MDX account, then transfer the tickets to that person's MDX account.



OK, so I would have to take it to the window and have them put them on a card? Does  anyone sell them by adding someone to their account for the purpose of transferring?


----------



## Robo

mistyinca said:


> 1. OK, so I would have to take it to the window and have them put them on a card? Does  anyone sell them by adding someone to their account for the purpose of transferring?


1. If they will do so, yes.
2. I don't know of anyone who has done that, but that would be a way to do it.


----------



## Stasieki

I am trying to figure out what would be the best way to handle a 1 day hopper ticket I won at a silent auction.

I am taking two trips in February for ESPN sports events.  1 is for the NCA cheer comp (Feb 8-14)  and the other is for the gymnastics Presidential classic over Presidents weekend (Feb 16-22).  They are plastic tickets and I was told only black out date is Christmas week.

For the NCA Cheer comp, I have to get their 5 day package tickets per school and NCA requirement to be in the room with my daughter, but we need 6 days.  I confirmed I can't add a day to the 5 day ticket.  I had orginally planned on upgrading to an annual pass when we were there this past Sept.  Glad I didn't as I would have still had to buy the NCA ticket package.  

For the gymnastics comp, I don't have any tickets at all.  It is me and DD1 and would like at least 4 day tickets.

The Presidents weekend gymnastics comp has ESPN rate of $317 for a 4 day hopper.  Important note is on the gymnastics ticket site it says tickets are valid during event duration and 7 days prior to start and 7 days after end.  So I think technically for my ticket I could add a day on the gymnastics meet ticket to cover my 6th day with DD2 in her cheer competition which is from 2/8-2/14.  A worse case scenario is we just do 5 days and not add the 6th day which isn't the end of the world.  One of those 6 days would be the day they are competing. And another day (Sunday) there is a HS after party 8:00-1:00 AM so could use a pool day that day.

I got the 1 day park hoppers for $55 per ticket (valued at $160 per the auction).

1) Do I use those $55 tickets for the cheer comp 6th day?

2) Do I upgrade the one day to 4 days for the gymnastics comp and not get the $317 4 day hoppers through the espn ticket place?  I just can't figure out how much I would be paying to upgrade those.

3) If I do option 2, can I not add those days until I'm down there?  Technically will be there a good 10 days before I would need to use them when I'm there for the cheer comp.  I guess I'm most worried about pre-booking fast passes.  For the earlier trip I'm onsite but don't get the NCA tickets until check in.  Boo.  For the gymnastics one we are off site for the first 4 nights and then onsite for the last 2 nights.

My head is hurting thinking about this all and I'm probably not explaining it great.


----------



## Robo

Stasieki said:


> I am trying to figure out what would be the best way to handle a 1 day hopper ticket I won at a silent auction... They are plastic tickets and I was told only black out date is Christmas week.



My concern is with the statement that there is a blackout time for the ticket that you won.

Standard non-Florida resident tickets do not have any black-out dates.
If the ticket DOES have black-out dates, then I wonder what kind of ticket it is, and if it can be upgraded at all.
(If it can be, I don't know what it would actually be "worth" in the upgrade transaction.)

The rest of what you ask relates to the answer to my question above.
Pure economics of ticket purchases vs. what amounts to "required purchases" when attending various special WDW events.


----------



## Stasieki

Robo said:


> My concern is with the statement that there is a blackout time for the ticket that you won.
> 
> Standard non-Florida resident tickets do not have any black-out dates.
> If the ticket DOES have black-out dates, then I wonder what kind of ticket it is, and if it can be upgraded at all.
> (If it can be, I don't know what it would actually be "worth" in the upgrade transaction.)
> 
> The rest of what you ask relates to the answer to my question above.
> Pure economics of ticket purchases vs. what amounts to "required purchases" when attending various special WDW events.



Thanks!  What is the best department to call to find out more about the ticket I purchased at the auction?  Trying to avoid the main line if possible.


----------



## Robo

Stasieki said:


> Thanks!  What is the best department to call to find out more about the ticket I purchased at the auction?  Trying to avoid the main line if possible.



Try WDW Ticketing at

(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 

Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## Suzanne in Cda

FYI - Canadian Ticket Upgraded 3 day PH to 4 day PH and got refund!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...-3-day-ph-to-4-day-ph-and-got-refund.3645194/


----------



## Sepo

mistyinca said:


> Question about removing etickets from a MDE account:
> 
> I bought 4 5-day parkhoppers from Undercover Tourist. I put 2 of them on my adult sons accounts on MDE. They will no longer be able to go with us. How can I remove the tickets from their account. I may end up selling them.
> 
> Thanks!



One thing I did a few years ago that was successful is that I added a 6th family member: our dog actually. I transferred a few extra tickets to him. I of course did not assign him to our room the last few vacations. He has since transferred them back to us and we will be using them now, 2 years later.

If you feel uncomfortable adding your pet, go ahead and add another family member. A given person can have multiple tickets assigned to their name.


----------



## Sepo

Separately. I have a question.

I need to upgrade my 3 day PH to at least a 4 day PH. I’m already booked for 5 nights and have a separate Christmas party ticket for night 1. I know already that I can only do this upgrade at Disney. The other wrinkle is that I need to do it BEFORE I enter the park on day 1 lest my FOP fastpasses for day 4 get knocked off (I have FPs already scheduled for days 2,3,4 only, so entering the park on a not yet upgraded 3 day ticket will kill the ticket-FP link to day 4). 

Here’s my question: in your experiences, where is the “fastest” place to upgrade. I once stood in line for 45 minutes at MK Guest Services at 4pm on a weekday to activate APs so I’m trying to find a better option. We are staying at AKL. Should I track down a concierge there? Are they always able to do this task?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MinnieTink

I purchased four 6 day base tickets a week or so ago, online from Disney’s website.  Now my daughter cannot go.  Is there any chance this could be refunded? If not, are there any other options, such as maybe issuing a credit we could use for Party tickets. Or to upgrade our own tickets to APs?

Edited to add: It appears this ticket will expire 12/2018. Not sure any of us will be going back by then.


----------



## Robo

Sepo said:


> I need to upgrade my 3 day PH to at least a 4 day PH. I’m already booked for 5 nights and have a separate Christmas party ticket for night
> 1. I know already that I can only do this upgrade at Disney. The other wrinkle is that
> 2. I need to do it BEFORE I enter the park on day 1
> 3. . We are staying at AKL. Should I track down a concierge there?
> 4. Are they always able to do this task?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. Maybe. But, let's go with that.
2. You can do that, if you like.
You do not need to enter a park before upgrading a ticket.
The price for upgrading is not affected if you do or don't use the ticket at the gate first.
3. That's one option.
Another is at the Welcome Center (Guest Relations) at Disney Springs.
Another is any ticket booth or Guest Relations outside any theme park or Water Park or at TTC.
4. That's one of the things the resort Concierge deck can do, but you never know the skill-level of any random CM.
You can certainly ask.


----------



## Robo

MinnieTink said:


> I purchased four 6 day base tickets a week or so ago, online from Disney’s website.  Now my daughter cannot go.
> 1.  Is there any chance this could be refunded? If not,
> 2. are there any other options, such as maybe issuing a credit we could use for Party tickets.
> 3. Or to upgrade our own tickets to APs?
> 4. It appears this ticket will expire 12/2018.
> 5. Not sure any of us will be going back by then.



1. You can certainly "ask nicely."
2. You can upgrade to any ticket (one ticket) that costs MORE than the ticket that you have.
3. You cannot "combine the value" of two or more tickets to upgrade.
Upgrades can only be ONE ticket to upgrade to another ticket.
4. That's correct.
5. If you hold onto an unused ticket past its expiration date, you can still use its
original purchase price to help pay for a new ticket in the future.


----------



## Sepo

Robo said:


> 1. Maybe. But, let's go with that.
> 2. You can do that, if you like.
> 3. That's not the case.
> 4. That's not the case.
> 5. That's one option.
> Another is at the Welcome Center (Guest Relations) at Disney Springs.
> Another is any ticket booth or Guest Relations outside any theme park or Water Park or at TTC.
> 6. That's one of the things they can do, but you never know the skill-level of any random CM.
> You can certainly ask.



Thank you Robo.

A CM on the phone was pretty certain about #3, #4. I realize that CMs are not always correct. But her certainty was what generated my inquiry.

To be clear about the situation: I have FPs already for T,W,F but my resort stay is Sun-F and at the moment I only have a 3 day ticket. So, if I enter a park on Monday, would the “system” calculate that Friday’s FPs are on the 4th possible day (since I have T, W FPs too) but since I don’t have a ticket for then, erase them?

Are you positive that I would NOT lose my day 4 (day 3 of 3 of FP selections) fast passes on a 3 day ticket once I enter a park on day 1? If you are, it is reassuring.

My other questions where meant as a more specific query of the community of where specifically have people had the fastest results, since my one sample size at MK was poor.


----------



## Robo

Sepo said:


> Thank you Robo.
> 
> A. Are you positive that I would NOT lose my day 4 (day 3 of 3 of FP selections) fast passes on a 3 day ticket once I enter a park on day 1? If you are, it is reassuring.
> 
> B. My other questions where meant as a more specific query of the community of where specifically have people had the fastest results, since my one sample size at MK was poor.



A. Sorry.
You responded to an earlier very brief version of my answer.
If you check the actual final version (post #2749,) you'll see that I did not include comments about losing existing FP
by entering a park before upgrading.
The simple answer is to just upgrade before you enter the first park.
That'll fix you up without the possibility of losing anything... money or existing FP+.

B. Any location changes CMs by date and time.
Likewise, number of guests in line can vary all the time.
How much time it can take for a transaction can change at any location.
MK Guest Relations is very often sited as one of the best places to deal with ticket issues, so it
can certainly change based on luck-of-the-draw.


----------



## KATYDID

I have a split stay ticket question. Son and I have a package resort/3 day ticket Fr,Sat and Sun. at AKL CL and room only Thurs. at AoA booked by phone through Disney. I want to add a park ticket for Thurs. Can I call CL to upgrade my 3 day ticket to 4 day even though Thurs is room only?  Or will I need to buy a one day ticket or 4 day package?  Thanks.


----------



## Robo

KATYDID said:


> I have a split stay ticket question. Son and I have a package resort/3 day ticket Fr,Sat and Sun. at AKL CL and room only Thurs. at AoA booked by phone through Disney. I want to add a park ticket for Thurs. Can I call CL to upgrade my 3 day ticket to 4 day even though Thurs is room only?  Or will I need to buy a one day ticket or 4 day package?  Thanks.



You can call and upgrade your 3-day ticket to 4-day, but if so,
you will not be able to book FP+ for Thu. in advance of arrival.

It would make more sense to call and cancel your tickets on the second stay, entirely.
(Make the reservation "room-only.")
Then, just buy a new 4-day stand-alone ticket.
After that, you can book advance FP+ for all 4 days.


----------



## KATYDID

Robo said:


> You can call and upgrade your 3-day ticket to 4-day, but if so,
> you will not be able to book FP+ for Thu. in advance of arrival.
> 
> It would make more sense to call and cancel your tickets on the second stay, entirely.
> (Make the reservation "room-only.")
> Then, just buy a new 4-day stand-alone ticket.
> After that, you can book advance FP+ for all 4 days.



I'm ok NOT having FP for Thurs if that means I lose my already scheduled FP Fri-Sun. I'm less than 30 days out. So, the tickets are attached to my pkg ,is there any problems using it Thurs for my room only if I haven't checked in to my pkg stay ? And, are the tickets attached to my pkg magic bands not room only bands. Sorry, I  usually stay RO, this is my first pkg, hence confusion.


----------



## Robo

KATYDID said:


> I'm ok NOT having FP for Thurs if that means I lose my already scheduled FP Fri-Sun. I'm less than 30 days out. So, the tickets are attached to my pkg ,
> 
> 1. is there any problems using it Thurs for my room only if I haven't checked in to my pkg stay ?
> 2. And, are the tickets attached to my pkg magic bands not room only bands.


1. No problems doing so.
 On Thursday, just go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations and ask that the package tickets be activated.
You should upgrade to a 4-day ticket at that time, as well.
2. Each and every MB in your name is identical for use at the parks.
They can all be used, interchangeably.


----------



## KATYDID

Robo said:


> 1. No problems doing so.
> On Thursday, just go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations and ask that the package tickets be activated.
> You should upgrade to a 4-day ticket at that time, as well.
> 2. Each and every MB in your name is identical for use at the parks.
> They can all be used, interchangeably.



Thank you.  I had hoped CL could upgrade ahead of arrival, but this seems simple. Low crowd day so hopefully won't take long to activate and upgrade.


----------



## linznjody

I've read through as much as possible, and I have a few questions. We currently have a dining package with 5 day tickets booked for Thanksgiving. I knew we could upgrade to APs, but I thought we had to do it in person. After reading more info here and realizing we could do it before we go, I tried to call and upgrade over the phone. The CM said that to do that, she'd have to cancel our package, and since we're two weeks out, we'd have to pay the fee to change it.

I don't mind waiting, but we're booked at the Dolphin for Christmas, and we're already inside our 60 day window. Is there a different way to upgrade so we can go on and book them before we go? It'd also be nice to avoid wasting that much time while we're there in a few weeks if possible.


----------



## Robo

linznjody said:


> I've read through as much as possible, and I have a few questions. We currently have a dining package with 5 day tickets booked for Thanksgiving.
> 1. I knew we could upgrade to APs, but I thought we had to do it in person.
> 2. After reading more info here and realizing we could do it before we go, I tried to call and upgrade over the phone.
> 3. The CM said that to do that, she'd have to cancel our package, and since we're two weeks out, we'd have to pay the fee to change it.
> I don't mind waiting, but we're booked at the Dolphin for Christmas, and we're already inside our 60 day window. Is there a different way to upgrade so we can go on and book them before we go? It'd also be nice to avoid wasting that much time while we're there in a few weeks if possible.



1. That IS the normal procedure.
2. APs are a special case in ticketing.
3. Sometimes they DO charge a change fee even if you are increasing your ticket values (and how much and "what kind" can vary.)

I recommend waiting to do the upgrade.
You *will not be saving any time *after you arrive.
That's because you will all still need to go to a ticket booth or Guest Relations with
legal photo ID to activate your APs, even if you did have them bought beforehand.
It will not take much (if any) additional time to simply do the entire AP upgrade
at the same time.
If you are at the Dolphin, you can do the upgrades outside Epcot's International Gateway 
entrance.


----------



## linznjody

Robo said:


> 1. That IS the normal procedure.
> 2. APs are a special case in ticketing.
> 3. Sometimes they DO charge a change fee even if you are increasing your ticket values (and how much and "what kind" can vary.)
> 
> I recommend waiting to do the upgrade.
> You *will not be saving any time *after you arrive.
> That's because you will all still need to go to a ticket booth or Guest Relations with
> legal photo ID to activate your APs, even if you did have them bought beforehand.
> It will not take much (if any) additional time to simply do the entire AP upgrade
> at the same time.
> If you are at the Dolphin, you can do the upgrades outside Epcot's International Gateway
> entrance.



Thanks. That makes me feel better. After reading about upgrading early, I was thinking I had done something stupid and I could have already handled it. I can wait and get them our first day.

These are our first APs, and I'm still learning. Reading everything here is helpful, but it seems for every rule there are so many exceptions or different experiences based on CM, and that's confused me along the way.


----------



## TinkerTerry

How early can I renew a platinum annual pass?  I will be in Disney til December 5th but my pass renews on January 9th. Will I be able to do it while I am there?


----------



## Robo

TinkerTerry said:


> How early can I renew a platinum annual pass?  I will be in Disney til December 5th but my pass renews on January 9th. Will I be able to do it while I am there?



You can renew a WDW AP as early as 60 days in advance of the expiration date.
So if by saying, "my pass renews on January 9th" you mean that Jan. 9th is your expiration ("anniversary") date, you'll be able to do the renewal during your trip.


----------



## Disflyer226

Upgrade to AP question, I have purchased a 5 day PH from UCT and am considering upgrading to an AP. What would my upgrade cost be with tax?


----------



## Robo

Disflyer226 said:


> Upgrade to AP question, I have purchased a 5 day PH from UCT and am considering upgrading to an AP. What would my upgrade cost be with tax?



Subtract the current WDW price of the kind of ticket that you HAVE (5-day PH)- found *HERE...*
from the current WDW price of the kind of AP that you WANT- found *HERE.*

Pay that price for the upgrade.

(Make sure that both prices you compare include tax.)


----------



## Disflyer226

Robo said:


> Subtract the current WDW price of the kind of ticket that you HAVE (5-day PH)- found *HERE...*
> from the current WDW price of the kind of AP that you WANT- found *HERE.*
> 
> Pay that price for the upgrade.
> 
> (Make sure that both prices you compare include tax.)


Thanks Robo.


----------



## Scarlet_J

Two more AP questions.
1) Are APs vouchers refundable, if not activated?  So, say I buy my AP on-line (I'd like to do that before my trip so I can make fastpasses), but something happens and I need to cancel my first trip.  Can I get a refund since it was never used or activated?

2) I have a room only reservation on property and plan to buy the AP and link it.  Do I get a MB included?  I was reading somewhere else about people buying a MB with their AP.  I was thinking I'd get one either included with the AP or included with my hotel reservation.


----------



## Robo

Scarlet_J said:


> Two more AP questions.
> 1) Are APs vouchers refundable, if not activated?  So, say I buy my AP on-line (I'd like to do that before my trip so I can make fastpasses), but something happens and I need to cancel my first trip.  Can I get a refund since it was never used or activated?
> 
> 2) I have a room only reservation on property and plan to buy the AP and link it.  Do I get a MB included?  I was reading somewhere else about people buying a MB with their AP.  I was thinking I'd get one either included with the AP or included with my hotel reservation.



1) Officially, no. (In reality, you can always ask nicely.)
2) You will be getting a MB associate with your WDW room reservation.
You will also be getting an additional MB that's due by buying an AP.
Both of those MB will work for all purposes at WDW.
However, you will not be receiving the MB that is due to you from buying an AP...
UNTIL you return home after your first trip (after you activate the AP at a WDW ticket or Guest Relations booth.)
After you return home after that first trip, you will have the opportunity in your MDE to "customize" that AP MB. Do so and they will send you the additional MB.


----------



## Scarlet_J

Robo said:


> 1) Officially, no. (In reality, you can always ask nicely.)
> 2) You will be getting a MB associate with your WDW room reservation.
> You will also be getting an additional MB that's due by buying an AP.
> Both of those MB will work for all purposes at WDW.
> However, yo will not be receiving the MB that is due to you from buying an AP...
> UNTIL you return after your first trip (after you activate the AP at a WDW ticket or Guest Relations booth.)
> After you return from that trip, you will have the opportunity in your MDE to "customize" that AP MB. Do so and they will send you the additional MB.



Ok, thanks.  That's probably where I was confused.  Without the room reservation, I wouldn't get a MB until later.


----------



## Robo

Scarlet_J said:


> Ok, thanks.  That's probably where I was confused.  Without the room reservation, I wouldn't get a MB until later.



Correct.
And, again, don't worry, as your room-suppied MB will work just fine with you new AP.


----------



## Scarlet_J

Robo said:


> Correct.
> And, again, don't worry, as your room-suppied MB will work just fine with you new AP.



Awesome!   Thanks again, Robo!


----------



## jmw33

Another AP question!  I want to upgrade our 5 day tickets to AP's with the DVC discount that is going on right now.  We are just hanging out at the Poly on the day we arrive so I thought I would go over to guest relations at MK to purchase the AP's.  My question is...does my husband and kids have to come with me or can I purchase for everyone myself....can I just bring their magic bands with me?  Just trying to figure out if they can hang out at the pool while I run over..?


----------



## cix00

I have the following question that I'm hoping to get some help with. Thanks in advance for any responses/insight.

We bought the non-expiring Canadian promo tickets back in the summer for a trip over this Xmas and NY, linked them to our MDE account, and have already made FP+ reservations. However, seeing that there's another ticket promo right now for Canadians (though no longer the non-expiring ticket option), we are thinking of buying another set of tickets using the current promo to be used on our upcoming trip, INSTEAD of the tickets that are currently linked to our MDE/FP+ reservations (which are non-expiring tickets so we can use on a future visit). I called Disney, and was advised that I MUST use the older tickets first. This didnt sound right to me but the CM was adamant.

My concerns are two fold:
1) If I swap the tickets on our MDE (say, by moving the current tickets to phantom accounts, and then linking the new tickets), could we lose all FP reservations that were made on the older set of tickets?
2) Also, even if we dont lose the FP+ reservations, would we be offside Disney's T&Cs once we enter the parks using the new tickets, and try to use the FPs which were technically booked using a set of tickets (i.e. the older tickets we are keeping for future visits) that we did not enter the parks with?

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Robo

cix00 said:


> I have the following question that I'm hoping to get some help with. Thanks in advance for any responses/insight.
> 
> We bought the non-expiring Canadian promo tickets back in the summer for a trip over this Xmas and NY, linked them to our MDE account, and have already made FP+ reservations. However, seeing that there's another ticket promo right now for Canadians (though no longer the non-expiring ticket option), we are thinking of buying another set of tickets using the current promo to be used on our upcoming trip, INSTEAD of the tickets that are currently linked to our MDE/FP+ reservations (which are non-expiring tickets so we can use on a future visit). I called Disney, and was advised that I MUST use the older tickets first. This didnt sound right to me but the CM was adamant.
> 
> My concerns are two fold:
> 1) If I swap the tickets on our MDE (say, by moving the current tickets to phantom accounts, and then linking the new tickets), could we lose all FP reservations that were made on the older set of tickets?
> 2) Also, even if we dont lose the FP+ reservations, would we be offside Disney's T&Cs once we enter the parks using the new tickets, and try to use the FPs which were technically booked using a set of tickets (i.e. the older tickets we are keeping for future visits) that we did not enter the parks with?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!


1) Buy the NEW tickets FIRST. Then, move the old tickets to phantom names. No FPs will disappear.
2) FPs are not connected to any “specific” tickets. Your booked FPs will be perfectly “legal” to use for any tickets that you use to enter a park that day.

BTW, it is unwise to call “Disney” when trying to get accurate answers regarding park operations. Nearly futile.


----------



## cix00

Robo said:


> 1) Buy the NEW tickets FIRST. Then, move the old tickets to phantom names. No FPs will disappear.
> 2) FPs are not connected to any “specific” tickets.



Thank you!!!


----------



## NancyC1000

I have a FL Resident Silver AP that expires March 28, 2018.  I planned a trip for March 25-28, 2018 (a blocked out period for FL Silver).  So I plan on purchasing a 3-day select FL Resident ticket (no block out on that ticket).  I believe I can renew my Silver AP with the 15% discount using the 3-day select FL ticket according to what I have read on this thread but because I am doing this during a blocked out period, I believe I would have to renew my AP on March 28, 2018.  If I do it before that date I would be blocked out, I assume.  I think this would make my new AP expiration date March 25, 2019.  Is my information correct?  Thank you for your help.


----------



## razsav

Just curious if many people are having luck price bridging the old tickets without expiration dates (purchased before Feb 12, 2017) and being given the current price to upgrade to an AP.  I purchased tickets in May when AMEX had the $20 off, but I received the old tickets without expiration dates.  I can return the tickets and purchase new tickets from Undercover Tourist, which would work out fine since there's a new $20 AMEX offer.  I would rather not deal with the hassle of returning the cards if people are having luck price bridging the old tickets with the current Disney ticket price.  I know it all depe


----------



## Robo

NancyC1000 said:


> I have a FL Resident Silver AP that expires March 28, 2018.  I planned a trip for March 25-28, 2018 (a blocked out period for FL Silver).  So I plan on purchasing a 3-day select FL Resident ticket (no block out on that ticket).  I believe I can renew my Silver AP with the 15% discount using the 3-day select FL ticket according to what I have read on this thread but because I am doing this during a blocked out period, I believe I would have to renew my AP on March 28, 2018.  If I do it before that date I would be blocked out, I assume.  I think this would make my new AP expiration date March 25, 2019.  Is my information correct?  Thank you for your help.



Any AP RENEWAL will have the same Anniversary Date as the original AP.
That's what makes it a "renewal" of an existing ticket.


----------



## Robo

razsav said:


> Just curious if many people are having luck price bridging the old tickets without expiration dates (purchased before Feb 12, 2017) and being given the current price to upgrade to an AP.  I purchased tickets in May when AMEX had the $20 off, but I received the old tickets without expiration dates.  I can return the tickets and purchase new tickets from Undercover Tourist, which would work out fine since there's a new $20 AMEX offer.  I would rather not deal with the hassle of returning the cards if people are having luck price bridging the old tickets with the current Disney ticket price.  I know it all depe



There should be no special problems price-bridging the older tickets.
No more problems than are "normally" encountered, which is to say that no matter WHAT kind
of tickets that you have, the skill and knowledge of the CM doing the upgrade comes into play
for your transaction.


----------



## NancyC1000

Robo said:


> Any AP RENEWAL will have the same Anniversary Date as the original AP.
> That's what makes it a "renewal" of an existing ticket.



Thank you so much for answering my question Robo!


----------



## MinnieTink

Are there any options if you’re at WDW, and you’ve used a portion of your days on a base ticket, and you have to leave due to a family emergency? We have used 4 of our 6 days here, but we have to head back to NJ for a funeral.


----------



## Robo

MinnieTink said:


> Are there any options if you’re at WDW, and you’ve used a portion of your days on a base ticket, and you have to leave due to a family emergency? We have used 4 of our 6 days here, but we have to head back to NJ for a funeral.



Speak with Guest Relations and explain the circumstances.
It never hurts to "ask nicely."

Sorry for your loss back in NJ.


----------



## MinnieTink

Thanks Robo.


----------



## MimiOfTwo

I have 8 day hoppers that I plan to bridge to AP’s. I’ve read the AP will be good for one year from the date the ticket was first used. No matter when the upgrade was done. I’ve seen it reported twice that people have used the ticket & when they upgraded they actually got one year from the date of the upgrade, not date of 1st usage. I would love that because my favorite time to go is right after Thanksgiving and I’ll have to change to the week prior if that isn’t the case. Is this a new thing or were the people reporting likely pixie dusted due to a glitch? I’d like to upgrade early to get some discounts but I’d hold off if it meant I could go after Thanksgiving next year.


----------



## Robo

MimiOfTwo said:


> I have 8 day hoppers that I plan to bridge to AP’s. I’ve read the AP will be good for one year from the date the ticket was first used. No matter when the upgrade was done. I’ve seen it reported twice that people have used the ticket & when they upgraded they actually got one year from the date of the upgrade, not date of 1st usage. I would love that because my favorite time to go is right after Thanksgiving and I’ll have to change to the week prior if that isn’t the case. Is this a new thing or were the people reporting likely pixie dusted due to a glitch? I’d like to upgrade early to get some discounts but I’d hold off if it meant I could go after Thanksgiving next year.


CM mistakes on AP dates can happen.
Officially, an “upgrade” of a ticket means that the date the original ticket was first used is the “official” first date of the “new” ticket upgrade.


----------



## MimiOfTwo

Robo said:


> CM mistakes on AP dates can happen.


Thanks. I sure wish they had a program for people that liked going the same week every year. I only plan to make the 2 trips with the AP.


----------



## jmw33

jmw33 said:


> Another AP question!  I want to upgrade our 5 day tickets to AP's with the DVC discount that is going on right now.  We are just hanging out at the Poly on the day we arrive so I thought I would go over to guest relations at MK to purchase the AP's.  My question is...does my husband and kids have to come with me or can I purchase for everyone myself....can I just bring their magic bands with me?  Just trying to figure out if they can hang out at the pool while I run over..?


Robo...would you be able to answer my question?


----------



## Robo

jmw33 said:


> Robo...would you be able to answer my question?





jmw33 said:


> Another AP question!  I want to upgrade our 5 day tickets to AP's with the DVC discount that is going on right now.  We are just hanging out at the Poly on the day we arrive so I thought I would go over to guest relations at MK to purchase the AP's.  My question is...does my husband and kids have to come with me or can I purchase for everyone myself....can I just bring their magic bands with me?  Just trying to figure out if they can hang out at the pool while I run over..?


All guests (old enough to have photo IDs) should be at the booth with you.


----------



## jmw33

Robo said:


> All guests (old enough to have photo IDs) should be at the booth with you.


Thanks so much!


----------



## kenrb116

We are getting ready to move to Florida, and we're trying to figure out the Florida resident AP. What is the fastest way to get proof of residency? We have an apt lease but that doesn't qualify as proof. I have proof of auto insurance, with my Florida address, but the 2 month wording regarding other forms of id has me a little confused. Do I have to have had auto insurance for 2 months, or having proof of coverage, that was bought within the last 2 months? I guess I could prioritize getting a Florida license, but was going to wait until the end of the week to do that.


----------



## Robo

kenrb116 said:


> We are getting ready to move to Florida, and we're trying to figure out the Florida resident AP. What is the fastest way to get proof of residency? We have an apt lease but that doesn't qualify as proof. I have proof of auto insurance, with my Florida address, but the 2 month wording regarding other forms of id has me a little confused. Do I have to have had auto insurance for 2 months, or having proof of coverage, that was bought within the last 2 months? I guess I could prioritize getting a Florida license, but was going to wait until the end of the week to do that.



Call and explain this situation to WDW Ticketing at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## DisneyChristmas

We are within the 60 days of arriving, and our onsite room reservation and tickets show up in MDE.  We haven’t received our Magic Bands yet. I logged in to do Fass Pass reservations, but I get put into a loop showing a problem with the tickets that are part of our room reservation.  Is there any way to make our Fast Pass reservations, or do we need to wait until the bands arrive to use the numbers on the bands?


----------



## Robo

DisneyChristmas said:


> We are within the 60 days of arriving, and our onsite room reservation and tickets show up in MDE.  We haven’t received our Magic Bands yet. I logged in to do Fass Pass reservations, but I get put into a loop showing a problem with the tickets that are part of our room reservation.  Is there any way to make our Fast Pass reservations, or do we need to wait until the bands arrive to use the numbers on the bands?


Magic Bands have nothing at all to do with making advanced FP reservations.

If you have problems with your tickets, you need to call WDW ticketing ASAP.

(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat

BTW, most guests do not receive MBs until a couple of weeks before check-in.
(But, again, this has nothing to do with booking FP.)


----------



## DisneyChristmas

Hi Robo,  thanks.  You’ve helped us many times before as well.  My DHusband was all set to call just after 7 am when the phones would be answered.  He tried one more time before phoning, and WOW our fast pass window opened.   We’re on EST and assumed that midnight was the opening time.  Anyhow, he got Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, Peter Pan, Frozen Ever After, and more.


----------



## Robo

DisneyChristmas said:


> Hi Robo,  thanks.  You’ve helped us many times before as well.  My DHusband was all set to call just after 7 am when the phones would be answered.  He tried one more time before phoning, and WOW our fast pass window opened.   *We’re on EST and assumed that midnight was the opening time. * Anyhow, he got Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, Peter Pan, Frozen Ever After, and more.


7AM ET is the daily FP-booking opening time.
Glad it all worked for you with no problems.
Have fun!


----------



## mesaboy2

DisneyChristmas said:


> Hi Robo,  thanks.  You’ve helped us many times before as well.  My DHusband was all set to call just after 7 am when the phones would be answered.  He tried one more time before phoning, and WOW our fast pass window opened.   We’re on EST and *assumed that midnight was the opening time*.  Anyhow, he got Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, Peter Pan, Frozen Ever After, and more.



You may find the FP FAQ helpful, also a sticky.


----------



## fstone

Sepo said:


> One thing I did a few years ago that was successful is that I added a 6th family member: our dog actually. I transferred a few extra tickets to him. I of course did not assign him to our room the last few vacations. He has since transferred them back to us and we will be using them now, 2 years later.
> 
> If you feel uncomfortable adding your pet, go ahead and add another family member. A given person can have multiple tickets assigned to their name.



I wish I would have thought of doing this when we couldn't use our tickets a few years ago!


----------



## tarahill

I am booked for our first Christmas trip to Disney!  We are leaving on December 15th.  My question is I have currently 8 day tickets without hopping privileges.  I am unsure is we will get there early enough to get into the parks (stupid 1/2 day of school for one of my kiddos who got sick so cannot miss a day).  If we have an extra day can we use the extra day to go to another park on same day or is it strictly 1 day 1 park?


----------



## erionm

tarahill said:


> I am booked for our first Christmas trip to Disney!  We are leaving on December 15th.  My question is I have currently 8 day tickets without hopping privileges.  I am unsure is we will get there early enough to get into the parks (stupid 1/2 day of school for one of my kiddos who got sick so cannot miss a day).  If we have an extra day can we use the extra day to go to another park on same day or is it strictly 1 day 1 park?


Without the Park Hopper feature, it's one park per day.


----------



## Lisa F

I have 4 day 1 park nonexpiring tickets purchased from UC and bought them far enough in advance that I am kicking myself for just not getting the 5 day tickets.

I am now flying in in the morning my first day instead of evening and would like to upgrade them to 5 day tickets.  Can anyone give me an idea what it would cost to do this? would have been about $15 on UC, but will I be charged "what UC paid for the tickets" minus the current 5 day price or the difference between a current 4 and 5 day? I spoke to ticketing and she said if they were already used it would be the difference between current pricing, or about $20. 

thanks, experts.  It would only be for 3-4 hours in the park so trying to decide if it's worth it.  For $20 each it would be for sure, if it's going to be more like $50-75 I might just opt for Disney springs.


----------



## Robo

Lisa F said:


> I have 4 day 1 park nonexpiring tickets purchased from UC and bought them far enough in advance that I am kicking myself for just not getting the 5 day tickets.
> 
> I am now flying in in the morning my first day instead of evening and would like to upgrade them to 5 day tickets.  Can anyone give me an idea what it would cost to do this? would have been about $15 on UC, but will I be charged "what UC paid for the tickets" minus the current 5 day price or the difference between a current 4 and 5 day? I spoke to ticketing and she said if they were already used it would be the difference between current pricing, or about $20.
> 
> thanks, experts.  It would only be for 3-4 hours in the park so trying to decide if it's worth it.  For $20 each it would be for sure, if it's going to be more like $50-75 I might just opt for Disney springs.


You were given bad info by the CM.
Just click on the blue All about Tickets link in my signature below and then click on the “Upgrade” category. It explains what you need to do.


----------



## hayesdvc

Besides the great touring plans ticket comparison link, where else should i be looking for ticket deals?


----------



## isabellea

Quick question about AP expiration date. Our plan is to do a split visit in December 2018. First stay Dec 20-24 when we will first activate our MYW tickets and attend the last party. Then we will spend Christmas with my parents in Ft Lauderdale before going back to WDW Dec 29-January 4. 

If I upgrade our tickets to a Platinum or Platinum Plus AP on January 4th 2019, will the expiration date be January 3rd 2020 or 1 year after we used our MYW ticket the first time? 

Thank you!


----------



## siskaren

isabellea said:


> Quick question about AP expiration date. Our plan is to do a split visit in December 2018. First stay Dec 20-24 when we will first activate our MYW tickets and attend the last party. Then we will spend Christmas with my parents in Ft Lauderdale before going back to WDW Dec 29-January 4.
> 
> If I upgrade our tickets to a Platinum or Platinum Plus AP on January 4th 2019, will the expiration date be January 3rd 2020 or 1 year after we used our MYW ticket the first time?
> 
> Thank you!



From post #5 of this thread:

*If upgrading from a MYW ticket,* and the MYW ticket has been partially (or fully) used,
the expiration date of the new AP will be set to one year from the date of first use of the original MYW ticket being upgraded.
If the MYW ticket has not been used, the expiration date will be one year from the date of the AP upgrade.

Also, although this year and last year the MVMCP has gone until the 22nd, it had only gone until the 18th before that. It's possible they could go back to that.


----------



## isabellea

siskaren said:


> From post #5 of this thread:
> 
> *If upgrading from a MYW ticket,* and the MYW ticket has been partially (or fully) used,
> the expiration date of the new AP will be set to one year from the date of first use of the original MYW ticket being upgraded.
> If the MYW ticket has not been used, the expiration date will be one year from the date of the AP upgrade.
> 
> Also, although this year and last year the MVMCP has gone until the 22nd, it had only gone until the 18th before that. It's possible they could go back to that.



Thank you! Can you believe that I looked for that info twice in the first posts without seeing it?!? As for the date of the last party, if it's before the 20th, I guess we'll have to skip it in 2018 and go again in 2019 with our AP to enjoy the festivities!


----------



## CameoGrace

Hoping for some clarification and hope this is the correct thread. We started our Disney vacation Oct. 29 and upgraded to AP on Nov.1. Our AP's expire Oct 30 (which doesn't make sense to me for either date...). However, we are only able to download PhotoPass from Nov 1 on. The first 3 days watermarked. I have spoken to multiple CMs and been told that is how it works. You only get them from upgrade date not the backdated start date. Is this new? I thought people got them back even further that AP start date. I wouldn't have waited to upgrade I known this. I did eventually get the photos from a kind CM who made an exception- but I'm still bothered by the whole experience.


----------



## Robo

CameoGrace said:


> Hoping for some clarification and hope this is the correct thread. We started our Disney vacation Oct. 29 and upgraded to AP on Nov.1. Our AP's expire Oct 30 (which doesn't make sense to me for either date...). However, we are only able to download PhotoPass from Nov 1 on. The first 3 days watermarked. I have spoken to *multiple CMs and been told that is how it works*. You only get them from upgrade date not the backdated start date. Is this new? I thought people got them back even further that AP start date. I wouldn't have waited to upgrade I known this. I did eventually get the photos from a kind CM who made an exception- but I'm still bothered by the whole experience.



Those CMs were in error.

But, it had a happy ending, so congratulations!


----------



## DIS_MERI

CameoGrace said:


> Hoping for some clarification and hope this is the correct thread. We started our Disney vacation Oct. 29 and upgraded to AP on Nov.1. Our AP's expire Oct 30 (which doesn't make sense to me for either date...). However, we are only able to download PhotoPass from Nov 1 on. The first 3 days watermarked. I have spoken to multiple CMs and been told that is how it works. You only get them from upgrade date not the backdated start date. Is this new? I thought people got them back even further that AP start date. I wouldn't have waited to upgrade I known this. I did eventually get the photos from a kind CM who made an exception- but I'm still bothered by the whole experience.



I was told that they no longer give older photos and it only goes to the date of upgrade, as well (started mine Oct 6).  I did not find a kind CM who made an exception, so I have until Nov 20 to decide if I want our Oct 5 pictures for $59.


----------



## CameoGrace

Robo said:


> Those CMs were in error.
> 
> But, it had a happy ending, so congratulations!


Thanks, Robo!


----------



## CameoGrace

DIS_MERI said:


> I was told that they no longer give older photos and it only goes to the date of upgrade, as well (started mine Oct 6).  I did not find a kind CM who made an exception, so I have until Nov 20 to decide if I want our Oct 5 pictures for $59.


I am sorry you didn't find a kind CM. Mine was from a call to PhotoPass if that helps. I was so upset about this. But the fact that you were told the same means it makes a bit more sense.


----------



## Candlelady

Daughter was offered Disney passes from a friends husband who works at ESPN.  Will she have any issues with FP+ or adding them to her magic band? 
Thanks for any info provided.


----------



## Robo

DIS_MERI said:


> I was told that they no longer give older photos and it only goes to the date of upgrade, as well (started mine Oct 6).  I did not find a kind CM who made an exception, so I have until Nov 20 to decide if I want our Oct 5 pictures for $59.



Keep calling.


----------



## Robo

Candlelady said:


> Daughter was offered Disney passes from a friends husband who works at ESPN.  Will she have any issues with FP+ or adding them to her magic band?
> Thanks for any info provided.



When you get the passes, put their serial numbers into her MDX account.
If that doesn't work automatically, call WDW Ticketing at

(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat.


----------



## Candlelady

Robo said:


> When you get the passes, put their serial numbers into her MDX account.
> If that doesn't work automatically, call WDW Ticketing at
> 
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat.



Thank you!  I'll let her know.


----------



## jenmsmith

I just purchased tickets for MVMCP online today for tomorrow's party. The confirmation says to pick up the tickets at Will Call. The tickets are showing up in my MDE. Do I still need to go to Will Call, or will the CMs at the tapstiles access it from my MB?


----------



## Robo

jenmsmith said:


> I just purchased tickets for MVMCP online today for tomorrow's party. The confirmation says to pick up the tickets at Will Call. The tickets are showing up in my MDE. Do I still need to go to Will Call, or will the CMs at the tapstiles access it from my MB?



You can just use your MB.


----------



## disneygirl1972

Good morning all!

We will have a quick trip with a 1 day ticket plus MVMCP in mid December.  We will also have a trip with a 5 day ticket in early February.  How will we/the scanners know which tickets to use in the proper order?

I sure hope I explained that correctly


----------



## Robo

disneygirl1972 said:


> We will have a quick trip with a 1 day ticket plus MVMCP in mid December.  We will also have a trip with a 5 day ticket in early February.  How will we/the scanners know which tickets to use in the proper order?



Before you go to a park gate, stop by any ticket booth or Guest Relations and have the CM set the PRIORITY of
your tickets so that the ticket that you want to use at the first park entry is set to the HIGHEST PRIORITY.


----------



## jenmsmith

Robo said:


> You can just use your MB.


Thank you!


----------



## mousestruck

mousestruck said:


> Getting ready to upgrade and want to confirm my Disney math!
> 
> I have 7-day MYW park hoppers (adult) purchased before 2/12/17 that I want to upgrade to DVC Platinum Plus APs (taking advantage of the current promotion).  The price of the current DVC AP is $595.34.  I believe the pre 2/12/17 gate price is $467.54, though I paid less through UT. (I don't think my actual cost matters.)
> 
> First, can someone confirm the pre 2/12/17 gate price of my ticket?  Secondly, if the CM processes correctly, with price bridging, should I pay $127.80 per ticket ($595.34 - $467.54)?
> 
> Want to make sure I'm prepared!



Just returned from our trip and wanted to share my experience.  I upgraded our park hoppers at DHS Guest Relations.  I was prepared to pay the $127.80 per ticket, but was charged only $57 and change.  Not sure if the policy has been amended, or if it was an honest mistake, or we received some pixie dust -- but needless to say I was happy!  The CM bridged our tickets to the current gate price instead of the pre 2/12/17 gate price.  (Of course Disney received my savings right back in other ways, but it was a nice surprise!)


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> Just returned from our trip and wanted to share my experience.  I upgraded our park hoppers at DHS Guest Relations.  I was prepared to pay the $127.80 per ticket, but was charged only $57 and change.  Not sure if the policy has been amended, or if it was an honest mistake, or we received some pixie dust -- but needless to say I was happy!  The CM bridged our tickets to the current gate price instead of the pre 2/12/17 gate price.  (Of course Disney received my savings right back in other ways, but it was a nice surprise!)



Sounds great!
Thanks for posting your experience.


----------



## DetroitAvant

I've been looking around a bit tonight, what's the best resource on how to use old tickets from the early 90s? From what I can tell, we can't do anything with them until we get there and that means FastPass+ is out.  Is it possible to mail them to a friend down there and have them exchanged for current tickets or does that start the 14-day clock?


----------



## Robo

DetroitAvant said:


> I've been looking around a bit tonight, what's the best resource on how to use old tickets from the early 90s?
> 1. From what I can tell, we can't do anything with them until we get there and that means FastPass+ is out.
> 2. Is it possible to mail them to a friend down there and have them exchanged for current tickets
> 3. or does that start the 14-day clock?



1. You can always try... 
Call WDW Ticketing at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat

2. Yes, if you like.
3. Nope.


----------



## Lisa F

Robo said:


> You were given bad info by the CM.
> Just click on the blue All about Tickets link in my signature below and then click on the “Upgrade” category. It explains what you need to do.


I'm wondering if it is even $20 more than that because those are advance purchase prices... in which case it truly is $50 more to upgrade and probably not worth it for a few hours.


----------



## Robo

Lisa F said:


> I'm wondering if it is even $20 more than that because those are advance purchase prices... in which case it truly is $50 more to upgrade and probably not worth it for a few hours.



The advance purchase price vs. gate price is compensated (nulled out) during an upgrade.


----------



## Pixiedustspreader

Is there someone manning the ticket booths all the way until park close?  My daughter flies in around 9:30pm to join us.  Will we be able to exchange her Military Salute ticket voucher at MK or TTC say around 10:30?  Park is open until Midnight with extra magic hours until 2am.


----------



## Robo

Pixiedustspreader said:


> Is there someone manning the ticket booths all the way until park close?  My daughter flies in around 9:30pm to join us.  Will we be able to exchange her Military Salute ticket voucher at MK or TTC say around 10:30?  Park is open until Midnight with extra magic hours until 2am.



Guest Relations at a given park will be open as long as there are guests in that park.


----------



## Bravesfan

We are going to Disney tomorrow through the 22nd.   One member of our group can't go until Sat., if at all.  We have 6 day PHs with dining.  I read about using an an unused ticket toward a new one at a later date, but can we use their dining and will this affect their ticket?


----------



## Robo

Bravesfan said:


> We are going to Disney tomorrow through the 22nd.   One member of our group can't go until Sat., if at all.  We have 6 day PHs with dining.  I read about using an an unused ticket toward a new one at a later date, but can we use their dining and will this affect their ticket?



You (anyone) can use the (unused) ticket at a later date.

If (IF) they will allow you to use someone else's dining credits during THIS trip 
(I'm not sure how you'd use them,) 
it won't affect the (unused) ticket one way or the other.


----------



## Bravesfan

Robo said:


> You (anyone) can use the (unused) ticket at a later date.
> 
> If (IF) they will allow you to use someone else's dining credits during THIS trip
> (I'm not sure how you'd use them,)
> it won't affect the (unused) ticket one way or the other.




Thank you   The ticket is my SILs, so hopefully they will be able to use his dining.   Do you have any insight about using his fastpasses?


----------



## Robo

Bravesfan said:


> Thank you   The ticket is my SILs, so hopefully they will be able to use his dining.   Do you have any insight about using his fastpasses?



It is against WDW rules to try to use FPs made related to a ticket that has not been scanned-in at a given park's gate on that day.


----------



## Bravesfan

ok Thanks for your help Robo


----------



## quick2blush

Question about the naming of tickets: friends bought tickets through a reseller. I can see their tickets on the WDW website (as we've linked as friends.) Theirs say "6-Day Magic Your Way Ticket with Park Hopper Option"

I just tried to buy Canadian resident 6 day park hoppers online but my browser crashed and then I kept getting an error, so I had to call DW. They processed my purchase (presumably as a new order.) I entered the confirmation number into the website and our tickets say "6-Day Ticket with Park Hopper Option"

Is there any different between the two types of tickets? Just curious why ours don't say "Magic Your Way."


----------



## Robo

quick2blush said:


> Question about the naming of tickets: friends bought tickets through a reseller. I can see their tickets on the WDW website (as we've linked as friends.) Theirs say "6-Day Magic Your Way Ticket with Park Hopper Option"
> 
> I just tried to buy Canadian resident 6 day park hoppers online but my browser crashed and then I kept getting an error, so I had to call DW. They processed my purchase (presumably as a new order.) I entered the confirmation number into the website and our tickets say "6-Day Ticket with Park Hopper Option"
> 
> Is there any different between the two types of tickets? Just curious why ours don't say "Magic Your Way."



If the tickets are multi-day (6, in this case) Hoppers, (and that's what you paid for and that's what you want) 
then their "names" in MDX do not matter.


----------



## loutoo

I am an DVC Gold AP Holder with a new trip booked during Christmas blockout dates.  We will be upgrading to the Discounted DVC Platinum  Plus Pass (at no charge) when we arrive.  Sadly this is presenting a FP+ booking issue since I can't book FP+ during the blockout dates until I upgrade, which of course has to be done in person.  I was hoping someone had experience resolving this problem in a manner that didn't involve purchasing additional tickets to be then used for a future trip.  I assume there is no solution to but would love any advice


----------



## xfiles3010

I purchased annual passes 2 weeks ago. Will I get vouchers in the mail?


----------



## Robo

xfiles3010 said:


> I purchased annual passes 2 weeks ago. Will I get vouchers in the mail?



If you ordered "will call," you won't.
(I'm not sure that you can even order an AP voucher that is mailed to you.)

Regardless, you won't actually need any hard copy of anything.
If you have a MyDisneyExperience account, your AP voucher "confirmation number"  can be added to that account. (You can do that right now, if you like.)
Otherwise, if you ordered the AP through your MDX account, the AP should already be listed in that account.

When you are ready to activate the AP at WDW, all you will need is a legal photo ID at any ticket booth or Guest Relations.


----------



## Robo

loutoo said:


> I am an DVC Gold AP Holder with a new trip booked during Christmas blockout dates.  We will be upgrading to the Discounted DVC Platinum  Plus Pass (at no charge) when we arrive.  Sadly this is presenting a FP+ booking issue since I can't book FP+ during the blockout dates until I upgrade, which of course has to be done in person.  I was hoping someone had experience resolving this problem in a manner that didn't involve purchasing additional tickets to be then used for a future trip.  I assume there is no solution to but would love any advice



Call WDW Ticketing at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat

Ask them if they can help you do the upgrade in advance.


----------



## loutoo

Robo said:


> Call WDW Ticketing at
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
> 
> Ask them if they can help you do the upgrade in advance.



Thanks Robo.  They keep telling me that I need to talk to DVC Member services because it is a special DVC product.  DVC Member services keeps telling me to talk to ticketing.  It seems that no can actually accomplish this.


----------



## Robo

loutoo said:


> Thanks Robo.  They keep telling me that I need to talk to DVC Member services because it is a special DVC product.  DVC Member services keeps telling me to talk to ticketing.  It seems that no can actually accomplish this.



That's actually a promising situation.
Just keep calling (slightly different times of day over multiple days) and you 
might actually find someone who can help you.


----------



## erionm

loutoo said:


> Thanks Robo.  They keep telling me that I need to talk to DVC Member services because it is a special DVC product.  DVC Member services keeps telling me to talk to ticketing.  It seems that no can actually accomplish this.


DVC Member Services can't help you since they have very limited access to the ticketing system.  Keep trying ticketing and hopefully you will get someone that's willing to help.


----------



## xfiles3010

Robo said:


> If you ordered "will call," you won't.
> (I'm not sure that you can even order an AP voucher that is mailed to you.)
> 
> Regardless, you won't actually need any hard copy of anything.
> If you have a MyDisneyExperience account, your AP voucher "confirmation number"  can be added to that account. (You can do that right now, if you like.)
> Otherwise, if you ordered the AP through your MDX account, the AP should already be listed in that account.
> 
> When you are ready to activate the AP at WDW, all you will need is a legal photo ID at any ticket booth or Guest Relations.


Thank you


----------



## MickeyReeds

My DS has 2 tickets linked to his account for his upcoming trip.  One is a 3 day park hopper that he got through the tour company the marching band used.  They gave them copies of their tickets so that they could make fastpasses.  One is a 3 day ticket that he will use with us after his time with the band.  It is important the the hopper past be used first, since they will be hopping and we will not during the second 3 days.  Do I need to call to specify this?  THANKS!!!


----------



## Robo

MickeyReeds said:


> My DS has 2 tickets linked to his account for his upcoming trip.  One is a 3 day park hopper that he got through the tour company the marching band used.  They gave them copies of their tickets so that they could make fastpasses.  One is a 3 day ticket that he will use with us after his time with the band.  It is important the the hopper past be used first, since they will be hopping and we will not during the second 3 days.  Do I need to call to specify this?  THANKS!!!



Incidental to your question:
FP+ bookings are not linked to SPECIFIC tickets.
So, whichever ticket is used to enter a park on a specific day, as long as there are pre-booked FP+ on that day,
those FP+ can/will be used on that day.

What DOES matter is if a guest has more than one available ticket in his/her MDX account,
that the ticket which a guest wants to use on a given day is pre-selected.
This must be done by the guest going to a Guest Relations or ticket booth BEFORE going
to a park's entrance gate and having the CM set the PRIORITY of the tickets so that the
the ticket which the guest DOES want to use next... is set to the HIGHEST PRIORITY.


----------



## MickeyReeds

Robo said:


> What DOES matter is if a guest has more than one available ticket in his/her MDX account,
> that the ticket which a guest wants to use on a given day is pre-selected.
> This must be done by the guest going to a Guest Relations or ticket booth BEFORE going
> to a park's entrance gate and having the CM set the PRIORITY of the tickets so that the
> the ticket which the guest DOES want to use next... is set to the HIGHEST PRIORITY.



I'm wondering if I can do this for him.  I will be at the parks the day before.  If I go to guest relations will they be able to look up the account and set the priority for his tickets?  Thank you so much for the quick reply!!


----------



## Robo

MickeyReeds said:


> I'm wondering if I can do this for him.  I will be at the parks the day before.  If I go to guest relations will they be able to look up the account and set the priority for his tickets?  Thank you so much for the quick reply!!



I've not heard of doing this for_ someone else's_ tickets/account.
I suppose you could try it.

If you had his MagicBand, it might facilitate the process.
Without that, I'm not sure how the CM would be able to locate the info 
(or would even trust that you are authorized to make changes in another person's account.)


----------



## DisHeels

A couple of questions before our trip in December:
1. (This one may have been answered in the earlier post today regarding ticket priority.) We booked our 12/17-12/22 trip and made all of our fastpasses. Later we added the Star Wars Galactic Night Party for 12/16. The SW tickets allow you to enter the park at 5pm before the actual 7pm start time of the party. We are only doing the SW party that day. If we enter at 5pm will the system know to use the party tickets or is there a chance it uses one of our regular day tickets?

2. I plan on upgrading our tickets to annual passes. The tickets were bought through Disney as part of a resort package if that makes any difference. Does it matter if we upgrade before using the tickets or is anytime during the trip Ok? Is it easier on the folks in guest services either way?


----------



## Robo

DisHeels said:


> A couple of questions before our trip in December:
> 1. (This one may have been answered in the earlier post today regarding ticket priority.) We booked our 12/17-12/22 trip and made all of our fastpasses. Later we added the Star Wars Galactic Night Party for 12/16. The SW tickets allow you to enter the park at 5pm before the actual 7pm start time of the party. We are only doing the SW party that day.
> 1a. If we enter at 5pm will the system know to use the party tickets
> 1b. or is there a chance it uses one of our regular day tickets?
> 
> 2. I plan on upgrading our tickets to annual passes. The tickets were bought through Disney as part of a resort package if that makes any difference.
> 2a. Does it matter if we upgrade before using the tickets
> 2b. or is anytime during the trip Ok?
> 2c. Is it easier on the folks in guest services either way?


1a. It should. They will likely have special entry gates marked just for the party guests.
1b. OTOH, there is always a CHANCE something can get deducted incorrectly.
2a. Nope.
2b. Anytime is OK. (The earlier you upgrade, the sooner you can start getting the AP benefits.)
2c. Nope.


----------



## DisHeels

Thanks @Robo !!!


----------



## Wubar

Robo, I'm hoping you can help me out with some questions I have. I read and re-read the starting posts, particularly #3 and #5, but I wanted to make sure I have things straight in my head...

Current scenario - I booked a package for January 2018 for a 6 night stay at Pop with 6 day base tickets for myself, wife, and son. In the midst of planning our son's first trip to WDW, we've become "infected" with the Disney pixie dust, such that we are already talking about return visits in 2018 even though our January trip hasn't even started! That being said, I ran some numbers, and I think that if I upgraded to a Platinum Pass, subtracting the cost of the 6 day base, subtracting the cost of Memory Maker, and subtracting a 25% discount on our Pop stay, I would only have to pay $30 to receive all of the benefits and perks of an annual passholder.  I could easily recoup that $30 in food and merchandise discounts.  Even though my trip hasn't started, can I do this? 

I didn't know if there is any issue unbundling the tickets and room cost from the package I had booked. I also did a speculative reservation to see what a 6 night stay at Pop for our same dates would cost, and took a 25% discount (since AP discounts were 25-35%, I assumed values got 25%), so those are the numbers I used. I know that we could upgrade my wife and son's tickets as well, but for our January trip, park hopping isn't in the plans, so it makes sense to upgrade them during our trip to help spread out the payments. I can't think of any other benefit to upgrading them now other than parkhopping. 

Also, does this affect fastpasses? My 60 day window was yesterday, and I booked 3 fastpasses for each of us for each day of our trip.  I know annual passholders can only book 30 days out, but wouldn't my fastpasses still remain intact since we are staying onsite? Would there be any issue with magicbands and the activation of them?

Thanks in advance - sorry about the long post!


----------



## Robo

Wubar said:


> I booked a package for January 2018 for a 6 night stay at Pop with 6 day base tickets for myself, wife, and son.
> I think that if I upgraded to a Platinum Pass, subtracting the cost of the 6 day base, subtracting the cost of Memory Maker,
> 1. and subtracting a 25% discount on our Pop stay,
> 2. I would only have to pay $30 to receive all of the benefits and perks of an annual passholder.  I could easily recoup that $30 in food and merchandise discounts.  Even though my trip hasn't started, can I do this?
> 
> 3. I didn't know if there is any issue unbundling the tickets and room cost from the package I had booked.
> 4. I also did a speculative reservation to see what a 6 night stay at Pop for our same dates would cost,
> 5. and took a 25% discount (since AP discounts were 25-35%, I assumed values got 25%), so those are the numbers I used.
> 6a. & 6b. I know that we could upgrade my wife and son's tickets as well, but for our January trip, park hopping isn't in the plans, so it makes sense to upgrade them during our trip to help spread out the payments. I can't think of any other benefit to upgrading them now other than parkhopping.
> 
> 7. Also, does this affect fastpasses? My 60 day window was yesterday, and I booked 3 fastpasses for each of us for each day of our trip.
> 8. I know annual passholders can only book 30 days out, but wouldn't my fastpasses still remain intact since we are staying onsite?
> 9. Would there be any issue with magicbands and the activation of them?


1. I don't know if there will be any discounts for rooms during your trip(s.)
AP room discounts are not "all the time" nor are they necessarily 25%, nor are they for every room.
(Only a limited number of rooms are available with AP discounts, when they are offered at all.)
2. Maybe, but I'd not get too confident in that $30 amount. (Could be close, I don't know.)
3. To book an AP discount room, you'd first re-book getting the AP room (if available,) and then cancel your original room.
4. Good.
5. See my #1 above. No guarantees of any AP discount rooms during your trip(s.)
6a. You've completely lost me there.
7. No.
8. The on-site stay dictates the 60-day advance FP+ booking, regardless of the kind of ticket (or AP) that you have.
9. No.

6b. You do not need to ALREADY OWN an AP to BOOK an AP discounted room (if any are available.)
You would ALL THREE do the upgrade to AP after arrival for your upcoming trip.
No need to do anyone's upgrade to AP in advance of your trip.

I would not make purchasing an AP contingent on necessarily getting a discounted AP room.
They are not a "sure thing."


----------



## Wubar

Robo said:


> 1. I don't know if there will be any discounts for rooms during your trip(s.)
> AP room discounts are not "all the time" nor are they necessarily 25%, nor are they for every room.
> (Only a limited number of rooms are available with AP discounts, when they are offered at all.)
> 2. Maybe, but I'd not get too confident in that $30 amount. (Could be close, I don't know.)
> 3. To book an AP discount room, you'd first re-book getting the AP room (if available,) and then cancel your original room.
> 4. Good.
> 5. See my #1 above. No guarantees of any AP discount rooms during your trip(s.)
> 6a. You've completely lost me there.
> 7. No.
> 8. The on-site stay dictates the 60-day advance FP+ booking, regardless of the kind of ticket (or AP) that you have.
> 9. No.
> 
> 6b. You do not need to ALREADY OWN an AP to BOOK an AP discounted room (if any are available.)
> You would ALL THREE do the upgrade to AP after arrival for your upcoming trip.
> No need to do anyone's upgrade to AP in advance of your trip.
> 
> I would not make purchasing an AP contingent on necessarily getting a discounted AP room.
> They are not a "sure thing."



Thanks Robo, I knew you'd be able to decipher my convoluted post!  I didn't know AP discounts weren't available for all resorts and room types, other than the blackout periods, but our trip doesn't coincide with any blackout dates.  I guess I was surprised to learn the following:
1. I would have to cancel my current room reservation and rebook the new AP room if any are available. Since I don't have a specific designated room yet, I thought this could just be something WDW could change within their electronic system (apply a different code, check this box while unchecking that one, etc)
2. I don't have to own an AP to book an AP discounted room? I thought that would be the first requirement? Disney assumes I would upgrade to the AP at some point during the trip to retroactively get the discount?
3. Does everyone in my party have to upgrade to AP? I thought just the reservation holder would have to have one to get the discount. Other members would have until the last day of our tickets to upgrade in order to have their current ticket cost applied against the AP cost.

Thanks again Robo!


----------



## Robo

Wubar said:


> Thanks Robo, I knew you'd be able to decipher my convoluted post!  I didn't know AP discounts weren't available for all resorts and room types, other than the blackout periods, but our trip doesn't coincide with any blackout dates.  I guess I was surprised to learn the following:
> 
> I would have to cancel my current room reservation and rebook the new AP room if any are available.
> 1. Since I don't have a specific designated room yet, I thought this could just be something WDW could change within their electronic system (apply a different code, check this box while unchecking that one, etc)
> 2a. I don't have to own an AP to book an AP discounted room?
> 2b. I thought that would be the first requirement?
> 2c. Disney assumes I would upgrade to the AP at some point during the trip to retroactively get the discount?
> 3a. Does everyone in my party have to upgrade to AP?
> 3b. I thought just the reservation holder would have to have one to get the discount.
> 4. Other members would have until the last day of our tickets to upgrade in order to have their current ticket cost applied against the AP cost.



1. Nope. And, you need to note that FIRST you would make the AP room reservation, THEN  cancel your current room.
2a. No. You can first book the AP room without an AP, then get the AP after you arrive at WDW... even after checking in.
2b. Nope.
2c. It would not be "retroactively." You would only be billed the lower cost AP room rate that was part of the booking.
However, if you did not actually buy/upgrade to the AP, as assumed, you could then be billed at the full room rate at checkout.
3a. Nope.
3b. You can do it that way. I'd think you would plan multiple trips with an AP, so that
just the ticket savings, alone (maybe adding the savings on Memory Maker) would justify all having an AP.
I never base my AP purchase based (primarily) on getting an AP room discount. That is just "gravy"
if and when my trips match any available AP rooms.
4. Yup.


----------



## Wubar

Robo said:


> 1. Nope. And, you need to note that FIRST you would make the AP room reservation, THEN  cancel your current room.
> 2a. No. You can first book the AP room without an AP, then get the AP after you arrive at WDW... even after checking in.
> 2b. Nope.
> 2c. If you don't actually buy/upgrade to the AP, as assumed, you'd be billed at the full rate at checkout.
> 3a. Nope.
> 3b. You can do it that way. I'd think you would plan multiple trips with an AP, so that
> just the ticket savings, alone (maybe adding the savings on Memory Maker) would justify all having an AP.
> I never base my AP purchase based (primarily) on getting an AP room discount. That is just "gravy"
> if and when my trips match any available AP rooms.
> 4. Yup.



Thanks again Robo. We didnt book our trip with any intention of getting an AP, but after thinking we might take another trip later in the year, it made sense to at least do my due diligence. Plus, if my numbers were correct based on certain assumptions, we might be able to break even on this trip if just one of us upgraded to an AP, so we would at least upgrade one while having 5 days to think about upgrading the other two. I have a voicemail and email out to the CM who has helped me previously with my reservation package, so I'll just hope there is AP availability for my trip timeframe. Your answers and suggestions are invaluable!

Is there any advantage to upgrading to AP prior to arrival? Other than shelling out more money right before the holidays.....


----------



## Robo

Wubar said:


> Is there any advantage to upgrading to AP prior to arrival?


Nope.


----------



## Robo

china mom said:


> As an AP holder, do I get any discount when purchasing MYW tickets for others in my group?



Nope.
Discounts on certain "party" and/or "show" tickets, but not regular MYW park tickets.

(Don't know why this old post (from 10 months ago) popped up just now.)


----------



## MinnesotaChill

I have a question about AP and FP. If I can't make a FP until 30 days out, how will I ever be able to see the big attractions, like Pandora? The FP are always gone before my booking window. Seems like a really weird limitation for someone buying an AP. I realize staying on property helps with an earlier booking window but is that really the only way to secure a good FP if you're an AP holder?


----------



## Robo

MinnesotaChill said:


> I have a question about AP and FP. If I can't make a FP until 30 days out, how will I ever be able to see the big attractions, like Pandora? The FP are always gone before my booking window. Seems like a really weird limitation for someone buying an AP. I realize staying on property helps with an earlier booking window but is that really the only way to secure a good FP if you're an AP holder?



One of the many problems that Disney created with the implementation of FP+.

There was much discussion of these consequences when the idea of "advance-booking of FP"
was first announced by Disney. So many of these concerns have come to fruition.
There are certain positive aspects with any new plan, but along with them come the inevitable "unintended consequences."

As to being able to book FP for the tip-top headliners closer to your actual park dates:
Just keep checking and re-checking and re-checking and re-checking...


----------



## BeachPrincess

Apologies if this has already been asked.  We just renewed our Florida resident AP's which expire in January.   Our new magic bands arrived, but no cards.   I thought they were getting away from those but in the box with the magic bands was an insert with AP information which stated to use your card for parking and discounts.   Do they mail these or do we need to go to guest relations on our next trip and request them?


----------



## erionm

BeachPrincess said:


> Apologies if this has already been asked.  We just renewed our Florida resident AP's which expire in January.   Our new magic bands arrived, but no cards.   I thought they were getting away from those but in the box with the magic bands was an insert with AP information which stated to use your card for parking and discounts.   Do they mail these or do we need to go to guest relations on our next trip and request them?


You will need to stop at either a Park Ticket Window or Guest Relations Location to get a Passholder Card.

For parking, they can scan your MB to verify eligibility for free parking.  For discounts, most locations will give you the discount if you show your passholder details in the MDE mobile app.


----------



## BeachPrincess

erionm said:


> You will need to stop at either a Park Ticket Window or Guest Relations Location to get a Passholder Card.
> 
> For parking, they can scan your MB to verify eligibility for free parking.  For discounts, most locations will give you the discount if you show your passholder details in the MDE mobile app.


Thank you!


----------



## Euby

Just wanting to confirm that I can validate my AP at EPCOT International Gateway.  I'll be staying at the Boardwalk and EPCOT will be the only park that won't be closing before I check-in.  Not sure what the hours will be for Disney Springs in late January.


----------



## Robo

Euby said:


> Just wanting to confirm that I can validate my AP at EPCOT International Gateway.



Yes, you can.
Have fun!


----------



## MimiOfTwo

We plan to upgrade to AP’s this trip. I bought the tickets from a reseller and linked to our MB’s. I seem to have misplaced one of the actual tickets/paperwork.  Can they just upgrade using the magic bands that have the tickets attached or is it imperative I locate the lost paperwork/ticket?


----------



## Robo

MimiOfTwo said:


> We plan to upgrade to AP’s this trip. I bought the tickets from a reseller and linked to our MB’s. I seem to have misplaced one of the actual tickets/paperwork.
> 1.  Can they just upgrade using the magic bands that have the tickets attached
> 2. or is it imperative I locate the lost paperwork/ticket?


1. Yes.
2. Nope.


----------



## MickeyReeds

MickeyReeds said:


> My DS has 2 tickets linked to his account for his upcoming trip. One is a 3 day park hopper that he got through the tour company the marching band used. They gave them copies of their tickets so that they could make fastpasses. One is a 3 day ticket that he will use with us after his time with the band. It is important the the hopper past be used first, since they will be hopping and we will not during the second 3 days. Do I need to call to specify this? THANKS!!!



Follow up to this question--if DS uses the hard plastic ticket from the band tour to scan in on his first day in the park, which would be the hopper ticket, will that take care of this issue? Would the system then use day 2 of the hopper and then day 3 on the subsequent days even if he uses his MB for entry on those days?  Or should he just continue to use the hard ticket for park entry?  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

MickeyReeds said:


> Follow up to this question-
> 1. if DS uses the hard plastic ticket from the band tour to scan in on his first day in the park, which would be the hopper ticket, will that take care of this issue?
> 2. Would the system then use day 2 of the hopper and then day 3 on the subsequent days even if he uses his MB for entry on those days?
> 3. Or should he just continue to use the hard ticket for park entry?  Thanks!



1. Not necessarily, if both tickets are entered into his MDX account.
2. Not necessarily, if both tickets are entered into his MDX account.
3. He should have the priority of the tickets set at Guest Relations before going to a park gate.


----------



## Scoobypop

Robo said:


> 1
> 3. He should have the priority of the tickets set at Guest Relations before going to a park gate.


An unexpected trip coming up in February.  If I add an old non expiring ticket to MDE so I can get 60 day FP priority, then next fall get my usual AP, I see that I must go to Guest Relations before going to a park gate, as stated, to prioritize ticket use.  Is this every time I go to a new park gate, or once per trip, or it will stay prioritized as AP until that expires?  And then so on and so forth, go to GR next time I get an AP, etc?  Thank in advance for any info!


----------



## Robo

Scoobypop said:


> An unexpected trip coming up in February.  If I add an old non expiring ticket to MDE so I can get 60 day FP priority, then next fall get my usual AP,
> 1. I see that I must go to Guest Relations before going to a park gate, as stated, to prioritize ticket use.
> 2.  Is this every time I go to a new park gate,
> 3. or once per trip, or it will stay prioritized as AP until that expires?
> 4. And then so on and so forth, go to GR next time I get an AP, etc?


1. Yup.
2. Nope.
3. Yes. (Until such time as you want to change which ticket gets used "next.")
4. Yes.
OTOH, If you simply ORDER the AP over 60 days in advance, you can book advanced FP+
with just the AP certificate in your MDX, and not actually activate the AP until you arrive for your trip.
You'd not need to add the old ticket to your MDX.
(You might even save some money by buying the AP before a ticket price increase.)


----------



## Scoobypop

Thank you so much, that is very helpful!


----------



## MickeyReeds

Thank you for your quick replies!


Robo said:


> 3. He should have the priority of the tickets set at Guest Relations before going to a park gate.


This is what I am trying to avoid!  I am hoping there is a work around so he doesn't have to separate from his group and go to guest services.  Last question---Could I set up a second MDE account and assign the hopper ticket to that account?  Then have him use his hard ticket for that part of the trip and not his magic band (that we have from a previous trip)?  Again thank you for your time!


----------



## Robo

MickeyReeds said:


> Thank you for your quick replies!
> 
> This is what I am trying to avoid!  I am hoping there is a work around so he doesn't have to separate from his group and go to guest services.  Last question---Could I set up a second MDE account and assign the hopper ticket to that account?  Then have him use his hard ticket for that part of the trip and not his magic band (that we have from a previous trip)?  Again thank you for your time!


If he gets a new separate MDX account with only the one ticket on it, that would work.


----------



## Santa

Magicbands seem to be the norm today. Our last visit magicbands were in their infancy and still in trail phase. We do not have magicbands & do not plan to purchase them if we do not have to. I have been successful in linking them to my MDE account for dining & FP+ planning.

Do the old (vintage 2013) MYW hard tickets have to be linked to a Magicband?
Are the old MYW hard tickets still accepted for admission or will I need to take some extra steps prior to entry?


----------



## Robo

Santa said:


> Magicbands seem to be the norm today. Our last visit magicbands were in their infancy and still in trail phase. We do not have magicbands & do not plan to purchase them if we do not have to. I have been successful in linking them to my MDE account for dining & FP+ planning.
> 
> 1. Do the old (vintage 2013) MYW hard tickets have to be linked to a Magicband?
> 2. Are the old MYW hard tickets still accepted for admission
> 3. or will I need to take some extra steps prior to entry?



1. Ticking does not require the use of MagicBands. Nor do park entrances or FP+ usage.
2. Any tickets that are hard plastic RFID cards will still work just fine.
3. Nope.


----------



## Santa

Robo said:


> 2. Any tickets that are hard plastic RFID cards will still work just fine.



These are of the very rare paper variety with magnetic strip, not plastic RFID.


----------



## Robo

Santa said:


> These are of the very rare paper variety with magnetic strip, not plastic RFID.


Then, they must be taken to a ticket tooth or Guest Relations and exchanged for hard plastic RFID tickets with the same assets.


----------



## Wendie

Sorry if this has been answered before but this is a longgggg thread.

If we have tickets from Touring Plans and end up wanting ot add a day on them, will we pay the different between WDW 5 day vs 6 day to upgrade or how is that figured? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Wendie said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before but this is a longgggg thread.
> 
> If we have tickets from Touring Plans and end up wanting ot add a day on them, will we pay the different between WDW 5 day vs 6 day to upgrade or how is that figured? Thanks!



It depends on when your tickets were minted by Disney.
Find the answer *HERE*.


----------



## StageTek

I'm considering buying an AP for my Sept 2018 trip. Do they raise the prices each year? When does Disney traditionally raise the price of an AP?


----------



## Robo

StageTek said:


> I'm considering buying an AP for my Sept 2018 trip.
> 1. Do they raise the prices each year?
> 2. When does Disney traditionally raise the price of an AP?


1. Yes.
2. Most recently, in February. But that may or may not hold true for this year.


----------



## StageTek

Thanks, Robo. Makes sense then to buy before the end of the year.


----------



## automaticsoap

Just wanted to post an update that a couple weeks ago, I was able to renew my AP using a discounted UT ticket. The only hiccup was the CM originally wasn't going to give me the gate price, but I pushed him on it and he asked a colleague, so I was able to get the correct price. There was never an issue with applying the ticket to the renewal.


----------



## MimiOfTwo

If I upgrade to AP’s from 8 day hoppers will the CM bridge them using the pretax price of $495 or the taxed price of 527.18? I didn’t pay full price for the tickets. Bought them at a discount about a month ago.


----------



## Robo

MimiOfTwo said:


> If I upgrade to AP’s from 8 day hoppers will the CM bridge them using the pretax price of $495 or the taxed price of 527.18? I didn’t pay full price for the tickets. Bought them at a discount about a month ago.



Include tax in the calculation.


----------



## MimiOfTwo

Robo said:


> Include tax in the calculation.


Thanks Robo!


----------



## Asherry25

I just bought a child's 6+1 PH (so a 7 day ticket) from Undercover Tourist for use this summer at $446.95. My plan was to upgrade that ticket to a 10 day PH during our trip, as this saved me the most money by my calculations:
current 10 day price (527.18) - current 7 day price (495.23) =  31.95 to upgrade

Just got my ticket (had it mailed to me) - and the date on the back is 2/7/17. Does this mean I'm screwed in terms of bridging? The 7 day PH price before the last price hike was 446.24 - LESS than what I paid for the ticket. If this is the case, I think my price to upgrade is a lot higher:
current 10 day price (527.18) - 7 day PH price last Feb (446.24) = 80.94 to upgrade 

Is this what will happen when I try to upgrade? If so, does anyone know if UT will take back my refundable ticket and reissue one from new stock so I save money (instead of spending what works out to the same as gate price on a 10 day PH to begin with?


----------



## Robo

Asherry25 said:


> I just bought a child's 6+1 PH (so a 7 day ticket) from Undercover Tourist for use this summer at $446.95. My plan was to upgrade that ticket to a 10 day PH during our trip, as this saved me the most money by my calculations:
> current 10 day price (527.18) - current 7 day price (495.23) =  31.95 to upgrade
> 
> Just got my ticket (had it mailed to me) - and the date on the back is 2/7/17. Does this mean I'm screwed in terms of bridging? The 7 day PH price before the last price hike was 446.24 - LESS than what I paid for the ticket. If this is the case, I think my price to upgrade is a lot higher:
> current 10 day price (527.18) - 7 day PH price last Feb (446.24) = 80.94 to upgrade
> 
> Is this what will happen when I try to upgrade? If so, does anyone know if UT will take back my refundable ticket and reissue one from new stock so I save money (instead of spending what works out to the same as gate price on a 10 day PH to begin with?



UT usually accepts returns on tickets that have not yet been connected to a MyDisneyExperience account.

Otherwise, it is quite possible that there will be another ticket price increase before this summer (maybe in Feb. 2018.)
If so, it is likely that even  a ticket minted after Feb. 12, 2017 will be more or less "weakened"
in its value compared to the newest prices at that time.


----------



## Asherry25

Robo said:


> UT usually accepts returns on tickets that have not yet been connected to a MyDisneyExperience account.
> 
> Otherwise, it is quite possible that there will be another ticket price increase before this summer (maybe in Feb. 2018.)
> If so, it is likely that even  a ticket minted after Feb. 12, 2017 will be more or less "weakened"
> in its value compared to the newest prices at that time.



Thanks, Robo. I'll reach out to them.

Knowing what we know today, does my Math look right (as in, I'd really pay about $50 more)? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Asherry25 said:


> Knowing what we know today, does my Math look right (as in, I'd really pay about $50 more)? Thanks!


Approx. $50 sounds about right.


----------



## Asherry25

Robo said:


> Approx. $50 sounds about right.



The UT customer service rep is stating that they've never heard of anyone not getting current gate price. While I know I *could* get pixie dust and that *could* happen - am I correct that I should be expecting just get the 2/11/17 price? I know this is what I got last year, when I upgraded 3 others to APs.

Of course, I have to pay a 5% restocking fee to return ($22). And lose the $20 AMEX offer.

Ugh, the especially annoying thing about all of this aggravation is that my kid is BARELY going to be 3, and isn't going to be big enough to ride anything more than he did this summer at 2! Smite me for being honest!


----------



## Robo

Asherry25 said:


> 1. The UT customer service rep is stating that they've never heard of anyone not getting current gate price.
> 2. While I know I *could* get pixie dust and that *could* happen -
> 3. am I correct that I should be expecting just get the 2/11/17 price?
> 4. I know this is what I got last year, when I upgraded 3 others to APs.
> 
> 5. Of course, I have to pay a 5% restocking fee to return ($22). And lose the $20 AMEX offer.
> 
> Ugh, the especially annoying thing about all of this aggravation is that my kid is BARELY going to be 3, and isn't going to be big enough to ride anything more than he did this summer at 2! Smite me for being honest!



1. I'm not surprised. Very few folks IRL follow the intimate details of WDW ticket rules.
2. Yup. You never know.
3. Yes.
4. Well then, there ya go.
5. These things can get crazy in a hurry.


----------



## jeremy1002

Can I renew my annual pass at a lower level at the renewal rate for that lower level?


----------



## Robo

jeremy1002 said:


> Can I renew my annual pass at a lower level at the renewal rate for that lower level?


You can change to any kind of AP at renewal time and still get the renewal rate for the kind of AP that you choose.


----------



## CarolinaBlue99

Do any of the authorized ticket dealers offer Black Friday deals on tickets? In their weekly newsletter, Undercover Tourist seemed to suggest they might. 

I haven’t yet bought our tickets for our March trip, but hope to in the next week or so. Our FP+ window is quickly approaching!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GlendaO

So I bought APs for our family of four a few months back. We have reservations at Pop next month. 
DH came home yesterday and said that his DM had called. The company is cutting his hours and he will basically be working 22-25 hours a week. He will most definitely need to find something new as soon as possible because we really can’t live on that. 
I don’t think there is any way to go now. I know I’ll have to pay a cancellation fee for the room, but what are the chances of getting the APs cancelled and refunded? We can hold steady for a bit until he transitions to something else, but the $3300 I used for the passes would be better for living at this point. I’m just freaking out a little.


----------



## Robo

GlendaO said:


> So I bought APs for our family of four a few months back. We have reservations at Pop next month.
> DH came home yesterday and said that his DM had called. The company is cutting his hours and he will basically be working 22-25 hours a week. He will most definitely need to find something new as soon as possible because we really can’t live on that.
> I don’t think there is any way to go now. I know I’ll have to pay a cancellation fee for the room, but what are the chances of getting the APs cancelled and refunded? We can hold steady for a bit until he transitions to something else, but the $3300 I used for the passes would be better for living at this point. I’m just freaking out a little.



So sorry to hear of the cut in hours.
The best answer I have is for you to call WDW Guest Relations and explain things just as you have done here.
It never hurts to "ask nicely."

I hope things turn around quickly for your family!


----------



## GlendaO

Robo said:


> So sorry to hear of the cut in hours.
> The best answer I have is for you to call WDW Guest Relations and explain things just as you have done here.
> It never hurts to "ask nicely."
> 
> I hope things turn around quickly for your family!



I’ll call tomorrow and keep my fingers crossed. 
And thank you. It’s been a bit of a shock but I’m sure we’ll pull through


----------



## PopGirl26

Hello!  My family booked a free dining bounceback, and we’ll be free traveling July 2018.  One adult will not use her free dining package ticket, so I wondered if we could use it for a possible fall 2019 trip.

Do we have any reasonable guesses yet on when such a ticket will expire?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

PopGirl26 said:


> Hello!  My family booked a free dining bounceback, and we’ll be free traveling July 2018.  One adult will not use her free dining package ticket, so I wondered if we could use it for a possible fall 2019 trip.
> 
> Do we have any reasonable guesses yet on when such a ticket will expire?
> 
> Thanks!



This is actually more of a "Dining" question instead of "Tickets."

Try re-posting this question on *THIS DINING PLAN FORUM* and see if you can get better answers.


----------



## PopGirl26

Robo said:


> This is actually more of a "Dining" question instead of "Tickets."
> 
> Try re-posting this question on *THIS DINING PLAN FORUM* and see if you can get better answers.




Really?  I didn’t know.  To me it seems like a ticket expiration question.  I’m really just wondering when package tickets expire, if the package was booked 10/17 but check-in is in 7/18.  I should have been clearer maybe?

Thanks anyway!


----------



## Robo

PopGirl26 said:


> Really?  I didn’t know.  To me it seems like a ticket expiration question.  I’m really just wondering when package tickets expire, if the package was booked 10/17 but check-in is in 7/18.  I should have been clearer maybe?



Since you were so specific in asking about a "free dining package ticket" I figured
you wanted to discuss if the dining credits expire.

If what you want to know is when *currently-purchased* park tickets will expire, that would normally be Dec. 31, 2018.
However, it MIGHT be that the tickets you will be issued in 2018 MIGHT be tickets from a time after an upcoming price increase.
If so, it is possible that those tickets MIGHT have an expiration date of, say, Dec. 31, 2019.
We just don't have enough info to know for sure.

Regardless, unused tickets that "expire" still have some value.
After expiration, their original value price can be used to help defray the cost of purchasing new
tickets, at such time as you make a future WDW trip.


----------



## PopGirl26

Robo said:


> Since you were so specific in asking about a "free dining package ticket" I figured
> you wanted to discuss if the dining credits expire.
> 
> If what you want to know is when *currently-purchased* park tickets will expire, that would normally be Dec. 31, 2018.
> However, it MIGHT be that the tickets you will be issued in 2018 MIGHT be tickets from a time after an upcoming price increase.
> If so, it is possible that those tickets MIGHT have an expiration date of, say, Dec. 31, 2019.
> We just don't have enough info to know for sure.
> 
> Regardless, unused tickets that "expire" still have some value.
> After expiration, their original value price can be used to help defray the cost of purchasing new
> tickets, at such time as you make a future WDW trip.



Thanks!  I guess we shall wait and see!


----------



## anita46

If I buy a 4day hopper (5day really) from UT today for $427.95...then convert it to a AP in Feb 2018 at the IG after the first day's use...how much $ exactly will I pay? 
Adult non-Florida resident
Thanks for any help


----------



## Robo

anita46 said:


> If I buy a 4day hopper (5day really) from UT today for $427.95...then convert it to a AP in Feb 2018 at the IG after the first day's use...how much $ exactly will I pay?
> Adult non-Florida resident
> Thanks for any help



It doesn't matter what you PAY for a discounted ticket in regard to upgrading.
If the ticket that you buy was minted (dated) after Feb. 12, 2017, to determine the cost of an upgrade:
Subtract the current Disney price of the kind of ticket that you HAVE
from the current Disney price of the kind of ticket that you WANT.
You will pay that difference price for the upgrade.


----------



## cruiser21

What is the average price increase on Annual passes? Should I buy UT tickets and upgrade this Spring or just buy AP's now. The problem is I'm not sure I want to upgrade to AP's . I'm leaning toward just buying the UT tickets, but I could be kicking myself if there's a huge price increase in AP's.


----------



## Robo

cruiser21 said:


> What is the average price increase on Annual passes? Should I buy UT tickets and upgrade this Spring or just buy AP's now. The problem is I'm not sure I want to upgrade to AP's . I'm leaning toward just buying the UT tickets, but I could be kicking myself if there's a huge price increase in AP's.



You could also be kicking yourself if you decide you don't want the AP's.

So, the lesser gamble may be buying the deepest-discounted authorized reseller tickets.
(That may or may not be from UT.)

Its worth noting that last year's price increase also saw a change in how tickets' upgrade
value was computed (in relation to when the tickets were purchased.)
So. we don't know exactly WHAT may or may not change this year.


----------



## PolyAddict

Can UT tickets still be upgraded once you arrive?

Thanks


----------



## Robo

PolyAddict said:


> Can UT tickets still be upgraded once you arrive?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. 
Very commonly done.


----------



## Crazyhorse

Ok....just to confirm what I think I've read.  We have AP's that expire 2/14/2018.  We're going in 2 weeks, and again in early March, and again next December.  Obviously we'll want to renew our current AP's.  So it's 60 days prior or within 30 days after the current expiration is when I can renew?   I think I read somewhere, and I hope it's wrong, that if we renew prior, that we'll get a new (earlier) expiration date, v.s. 2/14/2019.  Does that make sense?  When I purchased the AP's earlier this year, they were for 13 months.  I was planning on renewing prior to our early March trip...again assuming the new expiration would be 2/14/2019...or will it be March 2019? 

I'm still on the fence with regards to renewing our TIW card.  With just 2 of us, who don't do fancy dining, I'm not sure it's worth $150.  I read somewhere that we'd need to spend $750.00 in meals/drinks to get back our $150.00.  I realize I'm asking a bunch of questions in one post...sorry!


----------



## Robo

Crazyhorse said:


> Ok....just to confirm what I think I've read.  We have AP's that expire 2/14/2018.  We're going in 2 weeks, and again in early March, and again next December.  Obviously we'll want to renew our current AP's.
> 1. So it's 60 days prior or within 30 days after the current expiration is when I can renew?
> 2. I think I read somewhere, and I hope it's wrong, that if we renew prior, that we'll get a new (earlier) expiration date, v.s. 2/14/2019.  Does that make sense?
> 3. When I purchased the AP's earlier this year, they were for 13 months.  I was planning on renewing prior to our early March trip...again assuming the new expiration would be 2/14/2019...or will it be March 2019?
> 
> 4. I'm still on the fence with regards to renewing our TIW card.  With just 2 of us, who don't do fancy dining, I'm not sure it's worth $150.  I read somewhere that we'd need to spend $750.00 in meals/drinks to get back our $150.00.  I realize I'm asking a bunch of questions in one post...sorry!



1. Yes.
2. A renewal always keeps the same expiration date as the original AP (that's what makes it a "renewal.")
3. The end-date of your renewed AP would be 2/14/19.
4. I have never thought the TiW card was worth its high cost, for use with small parties.


----------



## Crazyhorse

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. A renewal always keeps the same expiration date as the original AP (that's what makes it a "renewal.")
> 3. The end-date of your renewed AP would be 2/14/19.
> 4. I have never thought the TiW card was worth its high cost, for use with small parties.



Thank you!   Very appreciative of you taking up what I'm sure is your personal time, to answering all our questions!


----------



## PolyAddict

Robo said:


> Yes.
> Very commonly done.


Where can I upgrade to hoppers?


----------



## Robo

PolyAddict said:


> Where can I upgrade to hoppers?


Any ticket booth or Guest Relations outside any theme park, water park, or at TTC, or at the Welcome Center Guest Relations at Disney Springs.

Also, if you are staying at a WDW resort, you can add the Hopper at the Concierge desk of the resort.


----------



## Sagel

Can tickets be prioritized at our resort or only at park guest services? Two people in our group need to have three seperate daily admissions put in a certain order.

I have never dealt with this particular issue, so am unsure on protocol.


----------



## Robo

Sagel said:


> Can tickets be prioritized at our resort or only at park guest services? Two people in our group need to have three seperate daily admissions put in a certain order.
> 
> I have never dealt with this particular issue, so am unsure on protocol.



Guest *Relations* at the parks can prioritize tickets.

(Guest "Services" carries resort luggage.  )


----------



## Sagel

Robo said:


> Guest *Relations* at the parks prioritizes tickets.
> 
> (Guest "Services" carries resort luggage.  )


Oops. Sorry about the wrong word usage. Thanks for the quick reply Robo.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I have a 3 day ticket for Steve with FPs associated with it for a trip beginning December 1.  We have 6 nights together at WDW.

My friend, Patricia, is retired Air Force and has a 5 day Military ticket that expires December 19.  Patricia will be with us for our whole trip.  When we all arrive on Friday, can Patricia reassign the Military ticket to Steve?  The person it was bought for cannot come.  Everyone except Steve has APs.  We have a DVC Moonlight Magic reservation, as well as MVMCP tickets, so Steve was going into parks more than the 3 nights, but with limited time constraints.  This way we can get more park time together.

If this can be done, can IT at My Disney Experience get Steve’s FPS put on the new ticket?  

Thank you.


----------



## Robo

bobbiwoz said:


> I have a 3 day ticket for Steve with FPs associated with it for a trip beginning December 1.  We have 6 nights together at WDW.
> 
> My friend, Patricia, is retired Air Force and has a 5 day Military ticket that expires December 19.  Patricia will be with us for our whole trip.  When we all arrive on Friday, can Patricia reassign the Military ticket to Steve?  The person it was bought for cannot come.  Everyone except Steve has APs.  We have a DVC Moonlight Magic reservation, as well as MVMCP tickets, so Steve was going into parks more than the 3 nights, but with limited time constraints.  This way we can get more park time together.
> 
> If this can be done, can IT at My Disney Experience get Steve’s FPS put on the new ticket?
> 
> Thank you.


As long as the military person is with you all at entry time, Steve can use the military  ticket for park entry.
There is no need to transfer any FPs, as it doesn’t matter what ticket a guest uses for entry to the park that day, the booked FPs will work for that person.
FPs are not “connected” to specific tickets.


----------



## Sepo

Sorry to ask again what I'm sure is on here somewhere:

I am intending to upgrade e-tickets that were purchased on UT in 2015.  These are 3-day PHs that I intend to upgrade to 5-day PHs. They are already linked to the MBs we will be using on the trip.

The question: Do I need anything more with me?  Can they upgrade from the MDE or MBs only? There are no hard copy cards.  I have an email receipt that I'll keep handy.


----------



## Robo

Sepo said:


> I am intending to upgrade e-tickets that were purchased on UT in 2015.  These are 3-day PHs that I intend to upgrade to 5-day PHs. They are already linked to the MBs we will be using on the trip.
> 1. Do I need anything more with me?
> 2. Can they upgrade from the MDE or MBs only? There are no hard copy cards.
> 3. I have an email receipt that I'll keep handy.


1. Nope. (Well, a legal Photo ID is always wise to carry.)
2. Yes.
3. Good “back-up.”


----------



## bobbiwoz

Robo said:


> As long as the military person is with you all at entry time, Steve can use the military  ticket for park entry.
> There is no need to transfer any FPs, as it doesn’t matter what ticket a guest uses for entry to the park that day, the booked FPs will work for that person.
> FPs are not “connected” to specific tickets.


Thank you!


----------



## anita46

Any insights on sales tax when upgrading a hopper on site...Is the tax only charged on the difference or the whole annual pass price?
Thanks again!


----------



## Robo

anita46 said:


> Any insights on sales tax when upgrading a hopper on site...Is the tax only charged on the difference or the whole annual pass price?
> Thanks again!


They only charge tax on the difference amount.

(You need to do the original math to compute the difference price using the price of the tickets _including_ tax.)


----------



## anita46

Ok thanks....UT has tax included in price....but am thinking that VisitOrlando maybe my better option...with the "gift" code.


----------



## Robo

anita46 said:


> Ok thanks....UT has tax included in price....but am thinking that VisitOrlando maybe my better option...with the "gift" code.



There are usually multiple deals out there.
If the quoted price does not include tax, just multiply the stated price by 1.065 to get the full tax included amount.


----------



## anita46

You're the BEST!   I would have backed into it...don't trust the old HS algebra...


----------



## anita46

FYI:  I purchased from UT...remembered that I had $20 statement credit using my AMEX(which just posted)
So I have a 5 day hopper for $407.95 shipping and tax included....hope that helps someone else make up their mind!


----------



## cocoachip

I'm looking at the UT Green Friday ticket offer of 4 day PH with the 5th day free for $427.95.  

Does anyone know the regular price of the same UT ticket?  Trying to decide how much better (if any) the Green Friday offer is...

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

cocoachip said:


> I'm looking at the UT Green Friday ticket offer of 4 day PH with the 5th day free for $427.95.
> 
> Does anyone know the regular price of the same UT ticket?  Trying to decide how much better (if any) the Green Friday offer is...
> 
> Thanks!


The discount prices are generally around $440-$450 for a 5-day Hopper.


----------



## cocoachip

Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## cruiser21

anita46 said:


> Ok thanks....UT has tax included in price....but am thinking that VisitOrlando maybe my better option...with the "gift" code.


Two five day park hoppers on visit Orlando is around 40 dollars less for me then UT. I've never bought from them I always buy from UT. 
It's 15 dollars to add the water parks to a ticket correct?


----------



## Robo

cruiser21 said:


> Two five day park hoppers on visit Orlando is around 40 dollars less for me then UT. I've never bought from them I always buy from UT.
> It's 15 dollars to add the water parks to a ticket correct?



It's 15 dollars to add the Water Parks  Fun and More (Park Hopper Plus) to a Hopper ticket.


----------



## cruiser21

I just noticed the five day park hoppers on Visit Orlando expire May 25. Even though I'm booked in April....you just never know. Things happen.  I don't think I'd go this route. I'd still save about 20.00 over UT, but I believe UT tickets are refundable if not linked to ME, and it looks like Visit Orlando's are not.


----------



## Robo

cruiser21 said:


> 1. I just noticed the five day park hoppers on Visit Orlando expire May 25. Even though I'm booked in April....you just never know. Things happen.  I don't think I'd go this route. I'd still save about 20.00 over UT, but
> 2. I believe UT tickets are refundable if not linked to ME...



1. In general, there are no Magic Your Way tickets that expire in May, so I don't know the reason for this listing.
2. Yes. But, there is a restocking fee charged, so keep that in mind.


----------



## cruiser21

Robo said:


> 1. In general, there are no Magic Your Way tickets that expire in May, so I don't know the reason for this listing.
> 2. Yes. But, there is a restocking fee charged, so keep that in mind.


It seems odd, but thats what their website says for these 4 day park hoppers with extra day Black Friday special. 
Another thing I noticed is Visit Orlando charges for shipping. UT does not. This cuts the savings on Visit Orlando to about 14.00 dollars for 2 7 day park hoppers.


----------



## Robo

cruiser21 said:


> It seems odd, but thats what their website says for these 4 day park hoppers with extra day Black Friday special.
> Another thing I noticed is Visit Orlando charges for shipping. UT does not. This cuts the savings on Visit Orlando to about 14.00 dollars for 2 7 day park hoppers.



Paying more than just a few bucks for "shipping" for 1-8 tickets seems like a "hidden charge" and would be a deal-breaker for me.
(Some ticket resellers off "e-tickets" which are emailed with no shipping charges.)


----------



## aokeefe

Does anyone know what UT's past sale price for a buy a 5 day Hopper get 2 days free was? Currently looking at 6 day hopper get 1 day free for $469.95- and wondering if we should wait it out for a flash sale or do you think the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale will be the best price?


----------



## Robo

aokeefe said:


> -wondering if we should wait it out for a flash sale or do you think the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale will be the best price?



No possible way to know.
Sorry.


----------



## Hyperslurpie

Thinking of purchasing 7-day PH from UT and bridging to AP during an upcoming visit. Other than it being complete luck of the draw, is the worst case that you would have to pay full price to upgrade to an AP and lose out on the UT discount?


----------



## Robo

Hyperslurpie said:


> Thinking of purchasing 7-day PH from UT and bridging to AP during an upcoming visit. Other than it being complete luck of the draw, *is the worst case that you would have to pay full price to upgrade to an AP and lose out on the UT discount?*


Yes.
But, I'd not expect that to be the case.


----------



## Hyperslurpie

Robo said:


> Yes.
> But, I'd not expect that to be the case.



Thanks Robo! I would hope they would bridge to gate price but a few of the stories from previous posts have me a little worried is all. I've done the math so I have a good idea of the price to expect just want to know what to expect if things don't go as planned.


----------



## Robo

Hyperslurpie said:


> Thanks Robo! I would hope they would bridge to gate price but a few of the stories from previous posts have me a little worried is all. I've done the math so I have a good idea of the price to expect just want to know what to expect if things don't go as planned.



The date that the discounted ticket was originally printed directly affects the amount of the price-bridge.


----------



## Hyperslurpie

Robo said:


> The date that the discounted ticket was originally printed directly affects the amount of the price-bridge.



I plan to buy the e-ticket and connect it to an existing Magicband. I haven't used UT before but I presume it's only the physical tickets that have printed dates?


----------



## Robo

Hyperslurpie said:


> I plan to buy the e-ticket and connect it to an existing Magicband. I haven't used UT before but I presume it's only the physical tickets that have printed dates?



Discounter tickets are actually issued by Disney on a specific date.
The e-ticket is just an electronic transfer of a ticket's number to the purchaser.


----------



## cruiser21

Hyperslurpie said:


> Thinking of purchasing 7-day PH from UT and bridging to AP during an upcoming visit. Other than it being complete luck of the draw, is the worst case that you would have to pay full price to upgrade to an AP and lose out on the UT discount?


I bought those 7 day park hoppers today. I will tell you that last year I bought 6 day base tickets from UT in January. The thought on these boards was I wouldn't be able to bridge them to current gate prices, but I got quote on AP's at Epcot guest services. They did bridge them. I didn't upgrade, but I would have saved over a hundred dollars  off my AP's. I would have to make three trips to WDW to benefit from AP's now. I remember when if you were making more than one trip an AP was well worth the money. I also get better room discounts from a TA then the AP discounts. I doubt I'll upgrade because I could maybe make 2 trips, but certainly not 3. I've got a Quebec cruise out of NYC planned in the Fall, but in the end I think I got a pretty good deal on 7 day park hoppers.


----------



## MomInTN

Long time lurker, who’s very grateful for all I’ve learned from this forum over the years!  

With 3 trips to WDW in the last 12 months, our family of 4 (DH, me, DD11 & DD8) has finally decided that it makes sense to buy annual passes!  

I plan to purchase four 10-day park hoppers from UT, and then upgrade them to annual passes.  DH and I will upgrade our tickets to APs during our kid-free anniversary trip in April 2018.  

Here’s my question...our family of 4 will be at Fort Wilderness for 14 days in June 2018.  I would like to book FPs for all 4 of us for the entire 14 days, but if the kids’ 10-day PH tickets haven’t been upgraded yet, I will be limited to 10 days for them.  If I upgrade the kids’ tickets to APs when DH and I visit in April, are the kids’ APs activated in April, or when they are first used to enter a park in June?  I don’t want to waste 2 months of their park admissions, but it would be nice to make all of our FPs at the same time!

I understand that if I bought the kids’ APs online they wouldn’t be activated until the vouchers were exchanged in June, but we are using credit card travel rewards to cover the entire 10-day ticket purchase, so an upgrade is my least expensive option!  

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Robo

MomInTN said:


> our family of 4 will be at Fort Wilderness for 14 days in June 2018.  I would like to book FPs for all 4 of us for the entire 14 days, but if the kids’ 10-day PH tickets haven’t been upgraded yet, I will be limited to 10 days for them.
> 1. If I upgrade the kids’ tickets to APs when DH and I visit in April, are the kids’ APs activated in April,
> 2. or when they are first used to enter a park in June?
> 3. I don’t want to waste 2 months of their park admissions, but it would be nice to make all of our FPs at the same time!
> 
> I understand that if I bought the kids’ APs online they wouldn’t be activated until the vouchers were exchanged in June, but we are using credit card travel rewards to cover the entire 10-day ticket purchase, so an upgrade is my least expensive option!
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!


1. You can (specifically ask to) upgrade to AP "CERTIFICATES" and not activated APs.
FP+ can be advance-booked with unactivated AP certificates.
2. Entering a park cannot activate APs. APs must be specifically activated with a trip to Guest Relations or a ticket booth before a park can be entered using that AP.
3. Consider that many guests don't want a situation where some of their family have APs that are not activated "in sync" with the rest of the family's APs.
It can makes renewals difficult.
Imagine that the kids still have active APs for the next, say, 3 months, but the adults APs have expired.
If that fits your future plans, then the "staggered" AP timing between family members may be OK.
For many, it is not.


----------



## kennethsrib

I have a military discount (not salute) 4 day base ticket bought this week. If I want to add a day to it I go to guest services and pay the difference between a 4 day and 5 day ticket, current price, or the difference between what I paid discounted and the current 5 day price?


----------



## kennethsrib

kennethsrib said:


> I have a military discount (not salute) 4 day base ticket bought this week. If I want to add a day to it I go to guest services and pay the difference between a 4 day and 5 day ticket, current price, or the difference between what I paid discounted and the current 5 day price?



OK I went back and started reading. I found my answer, that yes I would pay $21.30 to upgrade to a 5 day myw ticket.  If I am wrong, please tell me. LOL.  4 day passes were the only ones available to me at the mwr.


----------



## Robo

kennethsrib said:


> OK I went back and started reading. I found my answer, that yes I would pay $21.30 to upgrade to a 5 day myw ticket.  If I am wrong, please tell me. LOL.  4 day passes were the only ones available to me at the mwr.


$21.30 is correct.
You can also do the upgrade at any ticket booth.


----------



## Pooh2

We are going to buy a one day ticket when we arrive at Magic Kingdom next week. We have a magic band from earlier this summer. Can they put the one day ticket on the magic band? Or is it easier to just use the ticket for fast pass and such?


----------



## Robo

Pooh2 said:


> We are going to buy a one day ticket when we arrive at Magic Kingdom next week. We have a magic band from earlier this summer. Can they put the one day ticket on the magic band? Or is it easier to just use the ticket for fast pass and such?



Nothing is ever "put on" a MB.
The way it works is that your MB is connected to your MyDisneyExperience account.
They can add your one-day MK ticket to your MyDisneyExperience account and that
will allow your MB to access the ticket so that the MB be used at the park that day.


----------



## Pooh2

Robo said:


> Nothing is ever "put on" a MB.
> The way it works is that your MB is connected to your MyDisneyExperience account.
> They can add your one-day MK ticket to your MyDisneyExperience account and that
> will allow your MB to access the ticket so that the MB be used at the park that day.



Ahhh... So would I be better off buying the ticket at home on the Mydisneyexperience account?


----------



## Robo

Pooh2 said:


> Ahhh... So would I be better off buying the ticket at home on the Mydisneyexperience account?


That would be fine.
It would not necessarily be much "better" one way or the other, but you can certainly buy in advance and
the ticket would automatically go into your MDX account.


----------



## mfly

We have a package booked from 12/16-23 at CBR. Some of us are arriving on the 15th and staying one night at ASMo (but we will not be going to the parks on the 15th). The others will arrive early the morning of the 16th and will take DME to CBR. 

We had planned on meeting in MK. What will we need to do to use our park tickets from our package early on the morning of the 16th?


----------



## Robo

mfly said:


> We have a package booked from 12/16-23 at CBR. Some of us are arriving on the 15th and staying one night at ASMo (but we will not be going to the parks on the 15th). The others will arrive early the morning of the 16th and will take DME to CBR.
> 
> We had planned on meeting in MK. What will we need to do to use our park tickets from our package early on the morning of the 16th?



Use on-line check-in in your MDX account (you can do it right now, if you like) and input that you will be arriving at 7:00AM on Dec. 16. Your tickets will be operational via your MagicBands at the park gates that early morning (without needing to go to the desk of the CBR.)


----------



## Wubar

Robo said:


> 1. Nope. And, you need to note that FIRST you would make the AP room reservation, THEN  cancel your current room.
> 2a. No. You can first book the AP room without an AP, then get the AP after you arrive at WDW... even after checking in.
> 2b. Nope.
> 2c. It would not be "retroactively." You would only be billed the lower cost AP room rate that was part of the booking.
> However, if you did not actually buy/upgrade to the AP, as assumed, you could then be billed at the full room rate at checkout.
> 3a. Nope.
> 3b. You can do it that way. I'd think you would plan multiple trips with an AP, so that
> just the ticket savings, alone (maybe adding the savings on Memory Maker) would justify all having an AP.
> I never base my AP purchase based (primarily) on getting an AP room discount. That is just "gravy"
> if and when my trips match any available AP rooms.
> 4. Yup.



Robo,

I havent been able to find any AP availability for my resort and dates, although I will keep trying.  I'm assuming that if there was some AP rate availability for part of our stay, I could ask to book that at the AP rate? Not sure what would happen with the rest of my reservation, since I booked room and tickets as a MYW package.  Would I have to book the partial dates at AP rate, book the other dates at normal package rate, and do nothing with my tickets? I already have FPs reserved for all 6 days of our tickets.  Would we have to switch rooms if booked partially at AP rate and partially at MYW rate?  Wasn't sure if already having FPs reserved to package tickets would affect getting a room for any/all of our travel dates...

Also, if I upgrade to an AP before my stay was over, would I be able to get Memory Maker refunded (since we definitely plan on getting it for our trip regardless of whether I upgrade to an AP)? 

Sorry if this is confusing. Hard to keep it all straight in my head between rebooking room at AP rate, cancelling old room or keeping just some of the dates, and the effect on the packaged tickets, if any....


----------



## Robo

Wubar said:


> Robo,
> 
> 1. I havent been able to find any AP availability for my resort and dates, although I will keep trying.  I'm assuming that if there was some AP rate availability for part of our stay,
> 2. I could ask to book that at the AP rate?
> 3. Not sure what would happen with the rest of my reservation, since I booked room and tickets as a MYW package.
> 4. Would I have to book the partial dates at AP rate,
> 5. book the other dates at normal package rate,
> 6. and do nothing with my tickets?
> 7. I already have FPs reserved for all 6 days of our tickets.
> 8. Would we have to switch rooms if booked partially at AP rate and partially at MYW rate?
> 9. Wasn't sure if already having FPs reserved to package tickets would affect getting a room for any/all of our travel dates...
> 
> 10. Also, if I upgrade to an AP before my stay was over, would I be able to get Memory Maker refunded (since we definitely plan on getting it for our trip regardless of whether I upgrade to an AP)?



1. OK.
2. Yes.
3. & 6. & 7. Once you get your tickets at the start of your trip, they'll remain yours and useful regardless of
if you drop part of your original reservation. Same goes for FP+.
4. Yes.
5. Yes.
8. Maybe. Maybe not.
9. Nope. 
10. Yes.


----------



## Wubar

Robo said:


> 1. OK.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. & 6. & 7. Once you get your tickets at the start of your trip, they'll remain yours and useful regardless of
> if you drop part of your original reservation. Same goes for FP+.
> 4. Yes.
> 5. Yes.
> 8. Maybe. Maybe not.
> 9. Nope.
> 10. Yes.



Brilliant, as always Robo. Much thanks for your promptness and vast knowledge!


----------



## Reuven Shechter

I'm trying to find the cheapest option for 2 Park Hoppers to bridge to APs when we go to WDW in May. It seems like Get Away Today has the cheapest price for 7-day Park Hoppers (which offers the greatest discount from gate price). However, when I input my stay, the 7-day park hopper option isn't available. I called them and they said Disney sells them tickets with blackout dates--I didn't know any MYW or Park Hoppers had blackout dates. Is this just a policy or would any ticket I bought just have an expiration of December 31, 2018? Would this even matter if I'm price bridging to an AP? Thank you.


----------



## Robo

Reuven Shechter said:


> I'm trying to find the cheapest option for 2 Park Hoppers to bridge to APs when we go to WDW in May. It seems like Get Away Today has the cheapest price for 7-day Park Hoppers (which offers the greatest discount from gate price). However,
> 1. when I input my stay, the 7-day park hopper option isn't available.
> 2. I called them and they said Disney sells them tickets with blackout dates--I didn't know any MYW or Park Hoppers had blackout dates.
> 3. Is this just a policy or would any ticket I bought just have an expiration of December 31, 2018? Would this even matter if I'm price bridging to an AP? Thank you.



1. Hmmmmmm.
2. Run!!
3. If something doesn't sound right (and this doesn't...) buy elsewhere.


----------



## Reuven Shechter

Robo said:


> 1. Hmmmmmm.
> 2. Run!!
> 3. If something doesn't sound right (and this doesn't...) buy elsewhere.


Guess I'll just pay slightly more with UT and not deal with the hassle. Unless you have any other recommendations.

Thanks Robo!


----------



## Robo

Reuven Shechter said:


> Guess I'll just pay slightly more with UT and not deal with the hassle. Unless you have any other recommendations.
> 
> Thanks Robo!



There are many authorized ticket discounters.

You could look at 
parksavers.com
mapleleaftickets.com
(and others.)


----------



## BGinCali

Hi Robo - Just wanted to say thank you so much for all your work with this (and the map) thread!!  You helped me a few months back when I was contemplating a Premier AP & confirming upgrading details with a Package booking.  We were there over Thanksgiving & I had no issues with the upgrade. I felt very confident with my notecard in hand detailing the calculations of what I should owe & all went smoothly at Guest Services - thank you!!


----------



## Robo

BGinCali said:


> Hi Robo - Just wanted to say thank you so much for all your work with this (and the map) thread!!  You helped me a few months back when I was contemplating a Premier AP & confirming upgrading details with a Package booking.  We were there over Thanksgiving & I had no issues with the upgrade. I felt very confident with my notecard in hand detailing the calculations of what I should owe & all went smoothly at Guest Services - thank you!!


What a nice thing to say!
Glad to hear how well you did with the upgrade, and thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Liz Z

Hi Robo,

   Were thinking of going to Disneyland next summer for the weekend. Driving cross country for a wedding and stopping by the parks.

  Do you happen to know if the WDW tickets are valid in the parks there?

  I know i can upgrade my AP for twice the price but wont be going that route for only 2 days.

Thanx for all your help

Liz


----------



## Robo

Liz Z said:


> Were thinking of going to Disneyland next summer for the weekend.
> 
> Do you happen to know if the WDW tickets are valid in the parks there?



Sorry, but  WDW tickets are no longer valid at Disneyland.


----------



## Liz Z

^^^Thank you Robo
 Have a nice evening!!
Liz


----------



## Scarlet_J

Just bought my AP (woohoo!), and I have a question about the memory maker.  So, I assume that once I get there and my AP is activated, I just scan my band with the photographers, and my pictures will show up on the mydisneyphotopass site?  When I go to "my reservations and tickets" in MDE, everything is there, but there is nothing in the memory maker section. I'm not sure if something should be there because of the AP.  I just want to make sure there is nothing else I need to do.


----------



## Robo

Scarlet_J said:


> Just bought my AP (woohoo!), and I have a question about the memory maker.  So, I assume that once I get there and my AP is activated,
> 1. I just scan my band with the photographers, and my pictures will show up on the mydisneyphotopass site?  When I go to "my reservations and tickets" in MDE, everything is there, but there is nothing in the memory maker section. I'm not sure if something should be there because of the AP.
> 2. I just want to make sure there is nothing else I need to do.


1. Yup.
2. AFAIK, you're OK.

However, I am not experienced in MM.
I recommend that you re-post this question as a stand-alone thread on the board.
Be sure that the title mentions AP and MM.

Have a great trip!


----------



## cinderwannabe

Hi! I book 9day ph from visit Orlando. The tickets came today and when I tired to link them to my Disney account it said “we are having trouble getting ticket and pass information right now. Please try again later”.  So now I am worried that there is something wrong with the tickets? Is this a common message or should I call Disney and try to verify over the phone?


----------



## Robo

cinderwannabe said:


> Hi! I book 9day ph from visit Orlando. The tickets came today and when I tired to link them to my Disney account it said “we are having trouble getting ticket and pass information right now. Please try again later”.  So now I am worried that there is something wrong with the tickets? Is this a common message or should I call Disney and try to verify over the phone?


Try again later or tomorrow.
If still bad,  call Disney.


----------



## hayesdvc

I always attempt to purchase the best ticket deal prior to going to the World with the plan to bridge that ticket to an AP.  The number of days on the ticket never matters based on my plan, simple trying the capture the most savings compared to the "gate price" is all that matters.  Currently the best deal I see for savings is a 3 day park hopper ticket for the total price of $289.  This would be a savings of almost $104 over the gate price.

Which deals are you currently using?


----------



## Robo

hayesdvc said:


> I always attempt to purchase the best ticket deal prior to going to the World with the plan to bridge that ticket to an AP.  The number of days on the ticket never matters based on my plan, simple trying the capture the most savings compared to the "gate price" is all that matters.  Currently the best deal I see for savings is a 3 day park hopper ticket for the total price of $289.  This would be a savings of almost $104 over the gate price.
> 
> Which deals are you currently using?



Since you're asking us what deals we've found, can you please tell us where you've found the $289 3-day PH?


----------



## hayesdvc

http://www.officialticketcenter.com


----------



## Robo

hayesdvc said:


> Currently the best deal I see for savings is a 3 day park hopper ticket for the total price of $289.



The price I find for a 3 day PH ticket (Adult) at
http://www.officialticketcenter.com
is *$365.*


----------



## hayesdvc

use the tourning plans ticket finder to locate this deal


----------



## hsmamato2

I agree with pp Robo...thanks for all the assistance! I keep coming back to reread these threads..... Question- do you think GS would allow me to check on my Mom's tickets,and possibly turn the (older) passes into a RFID card with number that can be input into her MDE acct? I'll be going for a day to check on some of mine,and she asked me to bring hers along to try,since we have a future trip planned, and she'd like to link her tickets to her MDE for use then.


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> Question- do you think GS would allow me to check on my Mom's tickets,and possibly turn the (older) passes into a RFID card with number that can be input into her MDE acct? I'll be going for a day to check on some of mine,and she asked me to bring hers along to try,since we have a future trip planned, and she'd like to link her tickets to her MDE for use then.



They should.


----------



## hsmamato2

Robo said:


> They should.


Thanks- I figured it was worth trying at least since I'll be there anyway- should I try to 'friend' her MDE acct? or does that even matter


----------



## Robo

hayesdvc said:


> use the tourning plans ticket finder to locate this deal



If I follow a _touring plans _*link* to tickets (on eBay,) I see a price of  *$283.99* for a 3-day base ticket.

I don't currently have a _touring plans_ account, so that may be the issue.


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> Thanks- I figured it was worth trying at least since I'll be there anyway- should I try to 'friend' her MDE acct? or does that even matter



That would not hurt, and it might be of help.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So I have a vacation package beginning Wednesday. I'm getting there Tuesday and have a room only for one night.

I think I remember hearing that I can pick up my tickets early, but where can I do that?


----------



## Robo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So I have a vacation package beginning Wednesday. I'm getting there Tuesday and have a room only for one night.
> 
> I think I remember hearing that I can pick up my tickets early, but where can I do that?


Yup.
Take your photo ID to any Guest Relations.
Outside any park gate or at the Disney Springs Welcome Center.


----------



## pangyal

I just wanted to pop in and share an experience we had with bridging UT tickets to DVC AP renewals today, at DHS Guest Relations.

These tickets were seven day hoppers purchased pre-February price increase. I was quoted a value of $411 for each to be put towards the renewal, which I knew from this awesome thread was quite wrong (and, in fact, a few dollars less than we had paid to UT for them). When I questioned this, the CM offered to have his supervisor come out and explain it to me, as she had actually been the one to do the whole transaction (he hadn’t been sure and had gone to the back for help with the process). She told me that their system recognized that we bought discounted tickets and that the system would simply not allow them to assign a higher value. She said that when they used the Quick Upgrade function, it assigned an even lower value, so she had manually forced the system to assign the highest possible value for this type of ticket (group rate, discounted).

My question, then, is this- are these tickets really coded differently in the system and some CMs know how to override that assignation, or more specifically, where did my upgrade transaction go wrong? We’ve used bridging every year to accomplish renewals, so I was very surprised at the outcome this time.


----------



## Robo

pangyal said:


> My question, then, is this- are these tickets really coded differently in the system and some CMs know how to override that assignation, or more specifically, where did my upgrade transaction go wrong? We’ve used bridging every year to accomplish renewals, so I was very surprised at the outcome this time.



Tickets are always "coded" when they are created and sold by Disney to the resellers.
Nothing unique about that.
Why the CMs you happened upon could not (or would not) do the correct bridging procedure,
we have no way of knowing.

If you went ahead and accepted the bad price, you should be able to get it corrected by going to another
Guest Relations and asking for a refund on the over-charge. (Your transaction will be a part of your file.)

If you did not accept the bad price, you should be able to get the correct price by going to another
Guest Relations and asking for an upgrade there.

Please post back with your results.


----------



## KBoopaloo

I had a bit of an odd experience upgrading a 5 Day Park Hopper bought discounted via Orbitz before the last price increase to the current DVC Platinum Plus AP at AK last week. 

I was traveling with my parents and we all planned to upgrade. I was not sure how long it would take so on our arrival day I sent them on their way and stopped in by myself to the ticket upgrade booth located at the corner of Hollywood and Sunset Blvds to upgrade just my ticket. The CM working there first quoted me a price that was about $125 more than I expected to pay and then she turned her screen and showed what I originally paid for the ticket on the screen and said she was quoting me the difference between that and the price of the DVC AP. I said "Oh, I thought the ticket price was supposed to be bridged?" She immediately apologized, said I was correct and that she was tired at the end of a long day. She recalculated everything and quoted me a price that was actually about $50 LESS than I was expecting. She kept apologizing for not bridging right away and I told her I completely understood and thanked her for making the correction. 

This booth was closed by the time I was able to stop by later with my parents so we stopped into Guest Relations at Animal Kingdom the next day to take care of their upgrades (and also take care of the fact that my dad had mistakenly taken my mom's second Magic Band that morning and somehow managed to get into the park using it despite the fact that she was also entering the park at the same time - the CM said he had never seen that happen before - 2 days had been deducted from her ticket!). Anyway, the AK CM quoted us the same price the CM at DHS had quoted me originally, about $125 more than expected. I again asked about bridging and he said that no, they do not bridge to the current gate price of your ticket when you are upgrading to something that doesn't have a gate price that is different from the price you would pay for it in advance. He said APs have just one price, not a gate price and and advance price so they are only supposed to apply the actual value of what you already paid for the ticket you are using to upgrade towards the cost of the new ticket. I explained that the CM the night before at DHS had bridged my ticket and I had my receipt. He hesitated for half a second and said that the other CM had made a mistake but he would extend the same offer to my parents since I had already been given that price. He was very nice about it and I didn't have to fight him at all but I suspect that he would not have bridged their tickets had I not already had mine bridged by another CM the night before. 

At the end of the day we all got our DVC Platinum Plus APs at an incredible price because we had received a really great deal on the tickets we bought via Orbitz so I was thrilled but I was a little thrown off by the CM at Animal Kingdom.


----------



## Robo

KBoopaloo said:


> I had a bit of an odd experience upgrading a 5 Day Park Hopper bought discounted via Orbitz before the last price increase to the current DVC Platinum Plus AP at AK last week...


Thanks for posting your experiences in detail.
These kind of convoluted upgrade situations can happen far too often.

I wish the procedures for upgrading were more simple and "automatic" so that CM training
and skill were not so important to getting the correct result.

Best part in your case was that the second CM gave your parents the same "deal" as the
first CM offered you (after you jogged that first CM into the "bridge" procedure.)


----------



## pangyal

Robo said:


> Tickets are always "coded" when they are created and sold by Disney to the resellers.
> Nothing unique about that.
> Why the CMs you happened upon could not (or would not) do the correct bridging procedure,
> we have no way of knowing.
> 
> If you went ahead and accepted the bad price, you should be able to get it corrected by going to another
> Guest Relations and asking for a refund on the over-charge. (Your transaction will be a part of your file.)
> 
> If you did not accept the bad price, you should be able to get the correct price by going to another
> Guest Relations and asking for an upgrade there.
> 
> Please post back with your results.


This is super helpful, thank you! I wasn’t sure if it was an anomaly or something that I had done incorrectly, or just CM error.

May I ask- do you have a recommended way that I should request the refund (I did accept it as by the time we got it sorted, we were already late for an ADR)? Is there correct verbiage I should be using in order to have a better chance of getting the refund?


----------



## Robo

pangyal said:


> This is super helpful, thank you! I wasn’t sure if it was an anomaly or something that I had done incorrectly, or just CM error.
> 
> May I ask- do you have a recommended way that I should request the refund (I did accept it as by the time we got it sorted, we were already late for an ADR)? Is there correct verbiage I should be using in order to have a better chance of getting the refund?



Just tell the next Guest Relations CM that you believe you were overcharged for your upgrade.
Very briefly (and very politely, of course) explain your situation and ask that the CM take a look to see if the first CM 
made a mistake on the upgrade.
In many situations, that will be enough to get the proper procedure examined and you should get a refund.
Sometimes that refund can come as a Disney gift certificate (which would be good enough for me.)


----------



## Babsy

Hi Robo!!

I have a trip coming up in Jan using the tail end of my AP. The problem is that I misremembered the final date that our AP is valid by one day, so we will have a day at the end of our trip with no Theme park access. Is it possible to add one day to and AP? We don't renew, but get a new AP a year later for the next two years. Every second year we only do the winter (Jan) trips, if that makes sense.

So, I could just buy a one day MK pass, but that is such an inefficient/expensive way to visit the park. OR we could just spend our last day relaxing at the GF before heading home. I looked at the tours, but they generally all require park admission. I know that a few don't and I have one booked at the moment, but it just isn't how I want to spend our last day. 

What would you recommend?

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Robo

Babsy said:


> Hi Robo!!
> 
> I have a trip coming up in Jan using the tail end of my AP. The problem is that I misremembered the final date that our AP is valid by one day, so we will have a day at the end of our trip with no Theme park access.
> 1. Is it possible to add one day to and AP?
> 2. I could just buy a one day MK pass, but that is such an inefficient/expensive way to visit the park.
> 3. OR we could just spend our last day relaxing at the GF before heading home.



1. Sorry, but no.
2. Yup. VERY expensive.
3. That would save you a lot of money, and could be very relaxing.
(We love to sit and listen to the pianist and orchestra playing every afternoon/evening at GF.)
You could visit other resorts and/or shop and/or dine at Disney Springs and/or Boardwalk.
I do recommend visiting Animal Kingdom Lodge, if you've not done that.


----------



## Babsy

Robo said:


> 1. Sorry, but no.
> 2. Yup. VERY expensive.
> 3. That would save you a lot of money, and could be very relaxing.
> (We love to sit and listen to the pianist and orchestra playing every afternoon/evening at GF.)
> You could visit other resorts and/or shop and/or dine at Disney Springs and/or Boardwalk.
> I do recommend visiting Animal Kingdom Lodge, if you've not done that.



Thank you - it is as I suspected, then. Oh well, we can do the tour or just relax at the GF. *decisions* Also, we haven't been to DS for a while now so I might just use this as an excuse to do a little shopping.

Thank you for the confirmation. It is good to be able to get reliable information!!! You are very helpful!


----------



## pangyal

Robo said:


> Just tell the next Guest Relations CM that you believe you were overcharged for your upgrade.
> Very briefly (and very politely, of course) explain your situation and ask that the CM take a look to see if the first CM
> made a mistake on the upgrade.
> In many situations, that will be enough to get the proper procedure examined and you should get a refund.
> Sometimes that refund can come as a Disney gift certificate (which would be good enough for me.)


Update:

Just left GR at Epcot. They refused to change anything, saying that the first CM had done it correctly. He said it looked like the first CM hadn’t brought it to gate price and asked another CM how to do that. She said they no longer bring the ticket value to gate pricing for annual pass renewals and that this is a new policy since February. Is this correct? Per my understanding through this thread, no, but is there any point in pursuing this further? It’s a fair amount of money ($150+) that I wasn’t expecting to pay, but this is the second time I’ve been blocked and find it odd.


----------



## Robo

pangyal said:


> Update:
> 
> Just left GR at Epcot. They refused to change anything, saying that the first CM had done it correctly. He said it looked like the first CM hadn’t brought it to gate price and asked another CM how to do that. She said they no longer bring the ticket value to gate pricing for annual pass renewals and that this is a new policy since February. Is this correct? Per my understanding through this thread, no, but is there any point in pursuing this further? It’s a fair amount of money ($150+) that I wasn’t expecting to pay, but this is the second time I’ve been blocked and find it odd.


Yes, you should go elsewhere to get it corrected.
Sorry that you are being treated so poorly (and have been unlucky finding knowledgeable CMs!)
Many positive reports of upgrades “since February.”
Are you going to Disney Springs some time this trip?
I think the Welcome Center (guest relations) might be a good choice.


----------



## pangyal

Robo said:


> Yes, you should go elsewhere to get it corrected.
> Sorry that you are being treated so poorly (and have been unlucky finding knowledgeable CMs!)
> Many positive reports of upgrades “since February.”
> Are you going to Disney Springs some time this trip?
> I think the Welcome Center (guest relations) might be a good choice.


Thanks for the encouragement and ongoing advice and help ! We will indeed be at DS and I’ll try there. Would I have any luck at MK or AK? Also, I’m worried my file will have repeated notes indicating I asked and was denied and that I’ll be denied based on that- am I worried about nothing?


----------



## Robo

pangyal said:


> Thanks for the encouragement and ongoing advice and help ! We will indeed be at DS and I’ll try there. Would I have any luck at MK or AK? Also, I’m worried my file will have repeated notes indicating I asked and was denied and that I’ll be denied based on that- am I worried about nothing?


One step at a time.
Try DS Welcome Center next.
Or MK or wherever you happen to be near,
There is no “best” or “worst” place, as each place can change... even at different times of day.


----------



## Clifton Tesh

I'm sure this question has been asked in here but there's a lot of pages to look through.

We are going to the world October of 2018, going to spend 8 days with 6 day park hoppers and MM.

If I were to decide to upgrade to annual passes during our trip, what is the best way to go about it?

1) Do I upgrade at the start of the trip or the last day we are in a park?
2) Does the entire ticket cost (including the park hopper and memory maker upgrade) to towards the cost of the annual passes?
3) Do AP holders get a discount on  the campsites or is it just on the resort hotels?


----------



## siskaren

Clifton Tesh said:


> I'm sure this question has been asked in here but there's a lot of pages to look through.
> 
> We are going to the world October of 2018, going to spend 8 days with 6 day park hoppers and MM.
> 
> If I were to decide to upgrade to annual passes during our trip, what is the best way to go about it?
> 
> 1) Do I upgrade at the start of the trip or the last day we are in a park?
> 2) Does the entire ticket cost (including the park hopper and memory maker upgrade) to towards the cost of the annual passes?
> 3) Do AP holders get a discount on  the campsites or is it just on the resort hotels?



You don't need to read the whole thread - posts 3 and 5 should tell you what you need to know about APs and upgrading.


----------



## Clifton Tesh

siskaren said:


> You don't need to read the whole thread - posts 3 and 5 should tell you what you need to know about APs and upgrading.


Thanks


----------



## Wubar

Clifton Tesh said:


> I'm sure this question has been asked in here but there's a lot of pages to look through.
> 
> We are going to the world October of 2018, going to spend 8 days with 6 day park hoppers and MM.
> 
> If I were to decide to upgrade to annual passes during our trip, what is the best way to go about it?
> 
> 1) Do I upgrade at the start of the trip or the last day we are in a park?
> 2) Does the entire ticket cost (including the park hopper and memory maker upgrade) to towards the cost of the annual passes?
> 3) Do AP holders get a discount on  the campsites or is it just on the resort hotels?



While our situations aren't exactly the same, I am also thinking about upgrading to APs during our trip in January. From what I have learned both from the all-powerful Robo and other phone calls to various Disney CMs, the anniversary date of your AP will not change regardless of whether you upgrade on your first day or the last day in the park, the anniversary date would be the first day you used your park hopper ticket.  I know the cost of the park hopper would be used towards the AP cost, but I am hearing conflicting reports on the MM refund.  Apparently Disney policy is to NOT refund MM with AP upgrades, unless you do it before you set foot in the park on day 1 (so therefore the MM would be considered as "unused"). But there are plenty of reports of people upgrading to AP after the fact and they did have MM refunded.  The CM I had talked with said the surefire way would be to NOT buy memory maker before you visit, and then to upgrade to AP on day 1 before you enter the park - that way you would automatically get Photopass and wouldn't have to worry about getting MM refunded. Of course, if you are on the fence about upgrading to APs, that method wouldn't necessarily be beneficial since you wouldn't be able to take advantage of the $30 discount if you buy MM in advance.

I'm unsure as to the AP discount on campsites.


----------



## FusionNeo

Okay, so I have a question that I've really tried searching for and even calling WDW and I've gotten conflicting information.

I have a Weekday Annual Pass for my girlfriend which expires on 2/15/18. I am interested in upgrading it to the Platinum Plus Pass 60 days before her renewal date, which would be 12/18/17, since I know I can upgrade online. Here is my question:

If I upgrade her to the Platinum Plus pass on 12/18/17, would we be able to use the new Platinum Plus benefits starting on the 18th, or would we still be subject to the same blackout dates from the weekday pass until the original pass expires on the 15th of February?

I have had one CM tell me that I could go during Christmas time if I upgrade her pass when I renew, and another tell me her new pass benefits won't kick in until after my anniversary date. I suspect it's the latter but I want to double check.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Robo

Clifton Tesh said:


> Do AP holders get a discount on  the campsites or is it just on the resort hotels?



That's actually a "resort" question rather than a ticket question.

I can tell you that getting an AP discount on any resort is a "sometimes" thing.
It is only available at select times during the year (which can vary every year) and the amount of the discount
will vary with the price of the resort.

Buying an AP with the express desire to be able to book at an "AP rate" is a chancy thing.
It might happen when you are ready to make a WDW trip, and it might not.
If it DOES work out that you can get an AP rate, I'd consider it "gravy."


----------



## Robo

FusionNeo said:


> Okay, so I have a question that I've really tried searching for and even calling WDW and I've gotten conflicting information.
> 
> I have a Weekday Annual Pass for my girlfriend which expires on 2/15/18. I am interested in upgrading it to the Platinum Plus Pass 60 days before her renewal date, which would be 12/18/17, since I know I can upgrade online. Here is my question:
> 
> If I upgrade her to the Platinum Plus pass on 12/18/17, would we be able to use the new Platinum Plus benefits starting on the 18th, or would we still be subject to the same blackout dates from the weekday pass until the original pass expires on the 15th of February?
> 
> I have had one CM tell me that I could go during Christmas time if I upgrade her pass when I renew, and another tell me her new pass benefits won't kick in until after my anniversary date. I suspect it's the latter but I want to double check.
> 
> Thanks everyone!



When you upgrade to a higher level AP at renewal time, you will get the full benefits of the "new" AP starting on the day that the new AP "takes over..." 
_after_ the end-date of the original AP.

So, yes, her new pass benefits won't kick in until after her current anniversary date.
(Otherwise, the new AP would not be valid for a full year after its actual start-date.)


----------



## Clifton Tesh

Robo said:


> That's actually a "resort" question rather than a ticket question.
> 
> I can tell you that getting an AP discount on any resort is a "sometimes" thing.
> It is only available at select times during the year (which can vary every year) and the amount of the discount
> will vary with the price of the resort.
> 
> Buying an AP with the express desire to be able to book at an "AP rate" is a chancy thing.
> It might happen when you are ready to make a WDW trip, and it might not.
> If it DOES work out that you can get an AP rate, I'd consider it "gravy."


Thanks robo. I'm just trying to come up with reasons to convince the wife to let me upgrade our tickets to APs. To upgrade all 3 of our tickets (if I math'd correctly) will cost roughly the same as a 7 day ticket for one Disney adult.

And since I bought a camper this year, we can actually afford to make multiple trips with or with out the AP discount.. If I can convince her to go to the Fort


----------



## Robo

Clifton Tesh said:


> And since I bought a camper this year, we can actually afford to make multiple trips with or with out the AP discount.. If I can convince her to go to the Fort



Ft. Wilderness Campground is traditionally one of the (if not THE) highest-rated camper destinations in the country.
Many "snowbirds" spend the better part of the winter months at FtW in their campers.


----------



## pangyal

pangyal said:


> Update:
> 
> Just left GR at Epcot. They refused to change anything, saying that the first CM had done it correctly. He said it looked like the first CM hadn’t brought it to gate price and asked another CM how to do that. She said they no longer bring the ticket value to gate pricing for annual pass renewals and that this is a new policy since February. Is this correct? Per my understanding through this thread, no, but is there any point in pursuing this further? It’s a fair amount of money ($150+) that I wasn’t expecting to pay, but this is the second time I’ve been blocked and find it odd.



Update #2:

Tried GR at AKL. The CM took a look and told me that the first CM had definitely done it correctly. Per her explanation, all of the training and instructions they’ve been given state that they must go with the “Pre-Arrival Price” in their system for that particular ticket, which she said (as did the others) is actually the value that Disney sold the ticket to the resellers for, whether those are UT, Parksavers, AAA/CAA, etc. Indeed, the value they assigned to my tickets was exactly what I paid to UT for them, so they do know.

She too said that this had been changed in February and that per their training, they are not allowed to bring these reseller tickets up to gate price anymore, and that their system recognizes discounted tickets based on the letters after the numbers and doesn’t allow them to add any value to them that is above what they were sold for originally.

I am confused and more than a bit frustrated, and not understanding why so many people have upgraded tickets to APs since February without a hitch, but all of the CMs I’ve dealt with are telling me the same thing?


----------



## Robo

pangyal said:


> Update #2:
> 
> Tried GR at AKL. The CM took a look and told me that the first CM had definitely done it correctly. Per her explanation, all of the training and instructions they’ve been given state that they must go with the “Pre-Arrival Price” in their system for that particular ticket,
> 1. which she said (as did the others) is actually the value that Disney sold the ticket to the resellers for, whether those are UT, Parksavers, AAA/CAA, etc. Indeed, the value they assigned to my tickets was exactly what I paid to UT for them, so they do know.
> 
> 2. She too said that this had been changed in February and that per their training, they are not allowed to bring these reseller tickets up to gate price anymore, and that their system recognizes discounted tickets based on the letters after the numbers and doesn’t allow them to add any value to them that is above what they were sold for originally.
> 
> 3. I am confused and more than a bit frustrated, and not understanding why so many people have upgraded tickets to APs since February without a hitch, but all of the CMs I’ve dealt with are telling me the same thing?



1. This is incorrect.
BUT, BUT, BUT... What YOU paid UT for your ticket is NOT the amount for which Disney sold the ticket to UT.
(Otherwise, UT would not be making any money.)

2. This is simply wrong.
And, since they all seem to say that this was changed in February, we KNOW its wrong.
Because in February, we KNOW how the system was changed... and what the CMs you have
encountered are saying... is NOT how the system was changed.

3. Yup. All I can do from out here is cyber space is to tell you to try again.
Sorry that you are having such an unusual streak of bad luck!


----------



## SUSIEQ

pangyal said:


> Update #2:
> 
> Tried GR at AKL. The CM took a look and told me that the first CM had definitely done it correctly. Per her explanation, all of the training and instructions they’ve been given state that they must go with the “Pre-Arrival Price” in their system for that particular ticket, which she said (as did the others) is actually the value that Disney sold the ticket to the resellers for, whether those are UT, Parksavers, AAA/CAA, etc. Indeed, the value they assigned to my tickets was exactly what I paid to UT for them, so they do know.
> 
> She too said that this had been changed in February and that per their training, they are not allowed to bring these reseller tickets up to gate price anymore, and that their system recognizes discounted tickets based on the letters after the numbers and doesn’t allow them to add any value to them that is above what they were sold for originally.
> 
> I am confused and more than a bit frustrated, and not understanding why so many people have upgraded tickets to APs since February without a hitch, but all of the CMs I’ve dealt with are telling me the same thing?


*So sorry that you are receiving such PATHETIC customer service from these CMs! *
In post #2984, you said they were offering you a value that was less than you paid UT. (This proves they don't know what you actually paid UT, they only know what UT paid them.)


----------



## Rosanne

When I went in August I upgraded my 7 day hopper to an annual pass. I was on the fence about it as I wasn't even sure if I'd make another trip within a year but I thought with the food discounts and the Memory Maker included that if they did the bridge up to the current gate price that I'd go for it. The CM at the Epcot Guest Relations initially quoted me a $300 something price for the upgrade and I said I'd do it. Then she said she was wrong, that it was actually the higher price. I politely said I would decline then (I was okay with declining). Then, my girls and I were heading out the door and she physically came around and called out to me to come back and that the price would be the slightly more than $300 amount (fully credited for current gate price). I said that was awesome and I upgraded. 

It was kind of weird. I really didn't expect to be bridged to current gate. I expected to be bridged to pre-February gate. It probably worked out well for Disney, though as I probably won't go back until the day my AP expires. She was really pleasant, though.


----------



## pangyal

Update #3:

Was told at Disney Springs that the value assigned in the system is the highest value they can assign to tickets and that they are not supposed to assign gate price to upgrade to annual passes.

I am so frustrated.

Edit- Update #4:

Still at DS, asked politely to speak to a team leader to see if there might be something odd about how our tickets were upgraded. She looked through and after some digging, decided that they would honour the gate price for the upgrades.

THANK YOU, ROBO!!!! I felt like pushing a bit here at DS was definitely the right advice and you saved us a LOT of money and frustration with your kind and helpful replies


----------



## Robo

pangyal said:


> Update #3:
> 
> Was told at Disney Springs that the value assigned in the system is the highest value they can assign to tickets and that they are not supposed to assign gate price to upgrade to annual passes.
> 
> I am so frustrated.
> 
> Edit- Update #4:
> 
> Still at DS, asked politely to speak to a team leader to see if there might be something odd about how our tickets were upgraded. She looked through and after some digging, decided that they would honour the gate price for the upgrades.
> 
> THANK YOU, ROBO!!!! I felt like pushing a bit here at DS was definitely the right advice and you saved us a LOT of money and frustration with your kind and helpful replies


Hurray!
So glad you were persistent!


----------



## BigHero7

Got a question not sure if it's been asked here before. I have a water park only pass. I was chatting with a cm on the Disney website and they told me I could upgrade my water park annual pass to get a discount on a regular annual pass. Does anyone know how much of a discount that would be or has anyone ever done that before?


----------



## Robo

BigHero7 said:


> Got a question not sure if it's been asked here before. I have a water park only pass. I was chatting with a cm on the Disney website and they told me I could upgrade my water park annual pass to get a discount on a regular annual pass. Does anyone know how much of a discount that would be or has anyone ever done that before?



If they will do that, and if you have used any of your current WP pass, you would need to upgrade to the AP that includes the Water Parks option.
Subtract what you originally paid (including tax) for the WP pass from the full cost of the Annual Pass (including tax.)
You would pay that difference price for the AP.

If you have used any of your current WP pass, the new AP would be back-dated to the
date that you first used the WP pass.


----------



## lifetimedisneyfan

Thank you so much for this thread. I didn't even realize that bridging tickets was possible. I believe that I have the numbers correct but if someone could verify, that would be wonderful. 

5 day base ticket when purchased 12/30/15         $335.48    ***Purchased from Disney Store and not reseller if that matters
5 day base ticket prior to 2/12/17                       $362.10
5 day base current price                                     $370.00

If I upgrade to a season pass which currently costs $779.00, my 5 day ticket should be valued at $362.10 and I would pay the difference in the ticket prices (Plus tax on the difference). Is this correct?


----------



## Robo

lifetimedisneyfan said:


> Thank you so much for this thread. I didn't even realize that bridging tickets was possible. I believe that I have the numbers correct but if someone could verify, that would be wonderful.
> 
> 5 day base ticket when purchased 12/30/15         $335.48    ***Purchased from Disney Store and not reseller if that matters
> 5 day base ticket prior to 2/12/17                       $362.10
> 5 day base current price                                     $370.00
> 
> If I upgrade to a season pass which currently costs $779.00, my 5 day ticket should be valued at $362.10 and I would pay the difference in the ticket prices (Plus tax on the difference). Is this correct?



Correct!
Actually,
$829.64  AP, with tax.
$362.10  AP, with tax

*$467.54* Upgrade price, with tax.


----------



## Snurk71

Can you buy the DVC Platinum Plus pass on-site, or do you have to buy via MS or the Disney site?

If yes to question 1, can you use a partially used non-expiring hopper ticket to upgrade?

Thanks


----------



## Robo

Snurk71 said:


> Can you buy the DVC Platinum Plus pass on-site, or do you have to buy via MS or the Disney site?
> 
> If yes to question 1, can you use a partially used non-expiring hopper ticket to upgrade?


A ticket cannot be upgraded if it has been over 14 days from its first use, even if it is non-expiring.


----------



## Snurk71

Robo said:


> A ticket cannot be upgraded if it has been over 14 days from its first use, even if it is non-expiring.



How about the first question? I have other unused passes.


----------



## Robo

Snurk71 said:


> How about the first question? I have other unused passes.



You can buy DVC APs at any WDW Guest Relations at the parks or Disney Springs.


----------



## lifetimedisneyfan

Robo said:


> Correct!
> Actually,
> $829.64  AP, with tax.
> $362.10  AP, with tax
> 
> *$467.54* Upgrade price, with tax.


Thanks so much for the clarification. It definitely makes sense to do this because the cost is prohibitive  (for me) otherwise!


----------



## jjjones325

Just got back from a 9 day trip.  Sadly, we decided not to upgrade to an AP.  However, we are going back to FL in January to swim with manatees.  If we go crazy and stop by WDW during this trip, I assume we can't retroactively upgrade?


----------



## Robo

jjjones325 said:


> Just got back from a 9 day trip.  Sadly, we decided not to upgrade to an AP.  However, we are going back to FL in January to swim with manatees.  If we go crazy and stop by WDW during this trip, I assume we can't retroactively upgrade?



Sorry, but no.


----------



## FigNewton

Hi, just had a somewhat puzzling conversation with Ticket Services. I looked in the OPs and may have missed it buuuuut:

The tl;dr question: when upgrading a MYW ticket to an annual pass, the AP start date is still the first day the MYW ticket was used, right?

Long version: last year we had 7 day hoppers, first used on November 27, 2016, upgraded to DVC Gold APs.  It was during a bonus month promo, so the expiration date would be set to Dec 27, 2017. We were planning on going in either October or our usual post-thanksgiving week for 2017 so it would cover us either way. We ended up going the first week of October. 

Later in October I got an email that our passes were expiring on October 27th. And I was like “uhh..no they aren’t”. But ultimately I didn’t care, we were only planning on going once in 2017, our usual week after thanksgiving, and didn’t need to renew. So I let it go, figuring the CM who did it somehow took a month off instead of adding a month on. 

Last week we decided we needed to go in April 2018.  Which meant I needed to renew the Annual Passes which were expired but shouldn’t be. And they needed to have the correct expiration dates, or it wouldnt cover our second trip in 2018.  

So today I made some calls, got ticket services, and after some time away from the phone the CM comes back and says, “ok, as a courtesy,” emphasizing courtesy, “we have extended the date on your passes to December 27th 2017. 

I was confused and he wasn’t offering more information on his own.  

I said, “ok...”

He responds, “well, just so you know, the park hoppers you upgraded from were used September 27th, but please enjoy the renewal.”

I respond, “No, that was the day I purchased them from Disney on-line, so I could make my 60 day FP reservations. We entered the park first on November 27, and that should be the first day of the AP.”

He says, “when doing an upgrade it’s...”

“Ok, ok, thank you for doing it. Have a nice day”. I stopped him because I was getting mad and didn’t want to escalate.  They’d done the correction and I didn’t like being condescended to but ultimately I just wanted to get off the phone with a win. 

He then started to get more condescending about calling them as soon as we notice a problem. I said “ok, ok, thank you again” and hung up. 

And to be clear, this isn’t my first time at the rodeo. We’ve done this upgrade before, several times and it’s always been from date used, not date purchased. 

So has the policy changed or is this guy just wrong?  Changing it to purchased but not used wouldn’t make ANY sense to me.


----------



## Robo

FigNewton said:


> Hi, just had a somewhat puzzling conversation with Ticket Services. I looked in the OPs and may have missed it buuuuut:
> 
> The tl;dr question:
> 1. when upgrading a MYW ticket to an annual pass, the AP start date is still the first day the MYW ticket was used, right?
> 
> Long version: last year we had 7 day hoppers, first used on November 27, 2016, upgraded to DVC Gold APs.  It was during a bonus month promo, so the expiration date would be set to Dec 27, 2017. We were planning on going in either October or our usual post-thanksgiving week for 2017 so it would cover us either way. We ended up going the first week of October.
> 
> Later in October I got an email that our passes were expiring on October 27th. And I was like “uhh..no they aren’t”. But ultimately I didn’t care, we were only planning on going once in 2017, our usual week after thanksgiving, and didn’t need to renew. So I let it go, 2. figuring the CM who did it somehow took a month off instead of adding a month on.
> 
> Last week we decided we needed to go in April 2018.  Which meant I needed to renew the Annual Passes which were expired but shouldn’t be. And they needed to have the correct expiration dates, or it wouldnt cover our second trip in 2018.
> 
> So today I made some calls, got ticket services, and after some time away from the phone the CM comes back and says, “ok, as a courtesy,” emphasizing courtesy, “we have extended the date on your passes to December 27th 2017.
> 
> I was confused and he wasn’t offering more information on his own.
> 
> I said, “ok...”
> 
> He responds, “well, just so you know, the park hoppers you upgraded from were used September 27th, but please enjoy the renewal.”
> 
> I respond, “No, that was the day I purchased them from Disney on-line, so I could make my 60 day FP reservations. We entered the park first on November 27, and that should be the first day of the AP.”
> 
> He says, “when doing an upgrade it’s...”
> 
> “Ok, ok, thank you for doing it. Have a nice day”. I stopped him because I was getting mad and didn’t want to escalate.  They’d done the correction and I didn’t like being condescended to but ultimately I just wanted to get off the phone with a win.
> 
> 3. He then started to get more condescending about calling them as soon as we notice a problem. I said “ok, ok, thank you again” and hung up.
> 
> And to be clear, this isn’t my first time at the rodeo. We’ve done this upgrade before, several times and it’s always been from date used, not date purchased.
> 
> 4. So has the policy changed or is this guy just wrong?  Changing it to purchased but not used wouldn’t make ANY sense to me.



1. Correct.
2. Yup. Happens all the time... FAR too frequently.
3. That's a bit unusual for Guest Relations on the phone, but you get who you hire and "hope for the best," I guess.
4. No change in policy has been announced in public, at least.
You got an incompetent and rude CM. Wish it didn't happen, but you came out OK 
with what you needed... so congrats on that!


----------



## FigNewton

Robo said:


> 1. Correct.
> 2. Yup. Happens all the time... FAR too frequently.
> 3. That's a bit unusual for Guest Relations on the phone, but you get who you hire and "hope for the best," I guess.
> 4. No change in policy has been announced in public, at least.
> You got an incompetent and rude CM. Wish it didn't happen, but you came out OK
> with what you needed... so congrats on that!



Thanks! It’s been a while since I’ve been around here, thanks for still being awesome!


----------



## pinky4disney

I've read back through multiple posts, but I'm still not entirely clear on the "right" answer to this questions (so sorry if I'm asking something obvious):
I'm planning to purchase a 7DPH from UT and upgrade to AP when I'm at WDW next month.  If I can get a CM to price bridge for me, are they bridging to gate price or the online/pre-purchase price?  Also, the last time I did this (it was my first time upgrading, and it was a couple of years ago), I had read that it was best to actually use the ticket (by entering a park first) and then upgrading at Guest Relations.  Is this still recommended for best luck upgrading with price bridging?  Or should I just go straight to Disney Springs GR and try there first?  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Robo

pinky4disney said:


> I've read back through multiple posts, but I'm still not entirely clear on the "right" answer to this questions (so sorry if I'm asking something obvious):
> I'm planning to purchase a 7DPH from UT and upgrade to AP when I'm at WDW next month.  If I can get a CM to price bridge for me,
> 1. are they bridging to gate price or the online/pre-purchase price?  Also, the last time I did this (it was my first time upgrading, and it was a couple of years ago),
> 2. I had read that it was best to actually use the ticket (by entering a park first) and then upgrading at Guest Relations.
> Is this still recommended for best luck upgrading with price bridging?
> 3. Or should I just go straight to Disney Springs GR and try there first?


1. On-line price.
2. Doesn’t affect the price, either way.
3. You can.


----------



## hsmamato2

Robo said:


> They should.


And they did! Thanks for all the info here- GR at Studios was great. now I just have to read thru thread for adding days to a 5 day pass,so I can do it properly


----------



## macfinn

ok so question on adding a day to already bought Park Hopper tix's , my wife said they are discounted since we already have tickets bought , I say they are not? can anyone settle this....and if I buy at the park is the price different than buy form Disney Travel?


----------



## Robo

macfinn said:


> ok so question on adding a day to already bought Park Hopper tix's ,
> 1. my wife said they are discounted since we already have tickets bought , I say they are not? can anyone settle this....and
> 2.  if I buy at the park is the price different than buy form Disney Travel?



1. When and from whom did you buy your current tickets?
2. There can be a price difference if you buy tickets from a ticket booth at WDW vs ordering the tickets from the WDW website.


----------



## macfinn

bought form Disney Travel , so that is why I wondering if there is price difference


----------



## Robo

macfinn said:


> bought form Disney Travel , so that is why I wondering if there is price difference


When did you buy your current PH tickets?
How many "days" are on your current tickets?
How much did you pay for them (individually?)


----------



## macfinn

they are a gift to us -- bought 2 weeks ago
7 day PH
not sure on the price the total price was $2500 ( 2 adults / 2 kid )


----------



## Robo

macfinn said:


> they are a gift to us -- bought 2 weeks ago
> 7 day PH
> not sure on the price the total price was $2500 ( 2 adults / 2 kid )



Hmmm.
The total, with tax on those four tickets should only be $2023.52


----------



## Bronte

Robo you have been such a great source of information over the years .. THANK YOU !!!!

The question at hand.  My daughter graduated from University of Tampa and will be doing the college work program in January.  We are DVC AP holders and her pass will exp. in January.  I want to take advantage of the DVC special on the Platinum Plus before the deadline (Jan. 3) but also think that renewing at this point is money down the drain.  She thinks that as a CM there will be many black out dates and she will not be able to get into the park when she is off therefor she needs the AP renewed while I think there will not be many CM blackout dates between now and mid May to warrant renewing (personally I think she will not have that much "off time" anyways.)
For the rest of the year the only thing we know for sure is she will be going with us to Disney for New Years Eve 2018.  By mid spring we should know if she will stay at Disney (extended) be coming home to look for work or if she will be accepted into a PA program and thus going out of state for medical school.

What are your thoughts ... Renew or buy a DVC AP Platinum Plus now but do not activate till Dec. 31, 2018


----------



## Robo

Bronte said:


> Robo you have been such a great source of information over the years .. THANK YOU !!!!
> 
> The question at hand.  My daughter graduated from University of Tampa and will be doing the college work program in January.  We are DVC AP holders and her pass will exp. in January.  I want to take advantage of the DVC special on the Platinum Plus before the deadline (Jan. 3) but also think that renewing at this point is money down the drain.  She thinks that as a CM there will be many black out dates and she will not be able to get into the park when she is off therefor she needs the AP renewed while I think there will not be many CM blackout dates between now and mid May to warrant renewing (personally I think she will not have that much "off time" anyways.)
> For the rest of the year the only thing we know for sure is she will be going with us to Disney for New Years Eve 2018.  By mid spring we should know if she will stay at Disney (extended) be coming home to look for work or if she will be accepted into a PA program and thus going out of state for medical school.
> 
> What are your thoughts ... Renew or buy a DVC AP Platinum Plus now but do not activate till Dec. 31, 2018



Thank you for the kind words!

Sorry, but I don't have a specific opinion on the APs.
Nobody knows what lies ahead with tickets and APs, good or bad.

Make your travel plans and use your current preferences as to what to purchase for the coming year (or two.)


----------



## Bronte

Thanks Robo ...

Do you know if once she gets her badge she will also know what the blackout dates will be for the spring?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Bronte said:


> Do you know if once she gets her badge she will also know what the blackout dates will be for the spring?



Cast members are rarely blocked out from self-admission into the parks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Bronte said:


> Thanks Robo ...
> 
> Do you know if once she gets her badge she will also know what the blackout dates will be for the spring?


I use this site to check on Blockout  dates:
https://blockoutdates.disney.com/app/#/

It defaults to DLR so you’ll have to select WDW Parks.


----------



## Bronte

Ok thanks !!!
One more quick question 
I think I know the answer but just making sure.
If I goto a ticket window to buy a DVC ap with the intent not to activate it till dec 2018 I can or can’t not use an unused 2 day ticket to offset the cost


----------



## Robo

Bronte said:


> If I goto a ticket window to buy a DVC ap with the intent not to activate it till dec 2018 I can or can’t not use an unused 2 day ticket to offset the cost



You can.
The value that ticket will have in the upgrade (that's what it is, an "upgrade") 
can be affected by when that ticket was minted (printed, created) by Disney and from whom you bought it.

You want to ask to purchase an AP "certificate," and not an activated AP.


----------



## Bronte

Thanks Robo !!!!!
It is a ticket we got with free dining back last fall ... I only expect to get what I paid for it. It is so nice we can use those towards AP's


----------



## Robo

Bronte said:


> Thanks Robo !!!!!
> It is a ticket we got with free dining back last fall ... I only expect to get what I paid for it. It is so nice we can use those towards AP's



"Last" Fall, meaning 2017?

It's kind of confusing to say "what I paid for it," as that info for "package tickets" is not available to guests.
But, the value that you should expect to get for the ticket is what the on-line price was for
that same kind of ticket when you booked your trip.


----------



## Wubar

Robo said:


> "Last" Fall, meaning 2017?
> 
> It's kind of confusing to say "what I paid for it," as that info for "package tickets" is not available to guests.
> But, the value that you should expect to get for the ticket is what the on-line price was for
> that same kind of ticket when you booked your trip.



Hey Robo - so your line about "info on package tickets not being available to guests" has me thinking...we have a resort package with room for 6 nights and 6 day base tickets for January 2018.  I will most likely upgrade to an AP at some point during our trip, and I was just assuming that the amount that would be applied towards the AP ticket would be what the online price is for a 6 day base ticket through Disney. Is this not the case, it could be less, since it was part of a package? From talking to CMs over the phone and my own calculations, it looks like the room was discounted 15% but there was no discount on the tickets, but I guess I could be wrong?


----------



## Robo

Wubar said:


> we have a resort package with room for 6 nights and 6 day base tickets for January 2018.  I will most likely upgrade to an AP at some point during our trip, and
> 1. I was just assuming that the amount that would be applied towards the AP ticket would be what the online price is for a 6 day base ticket through Disney.
> 2. Is this not the case,
> 3. it could be less, since it was part of a package?
> 4. From talking to CMs over the phone and my own calculations, it looks like the room was discounted 15% but there was no discount on the tickets, but I guess I could be wrong?


1. If the price of tickets does not go up before your trip, that's correct.
2. It is. (The current on-line price.)
3. Guests do not see what the actual ticket price is when tickets are bought as part of a package.
(That's between the Disney resort and Disney Ticketing.)
4. It doesn't matter, however.
For the purpose of upgrading, it doesn't matter what you actually paid for the package tickets,
it only matters what was the cost of those same kind of tickets, on-line, at the time you booked your package.

BTW, is there a reason why you booked your tickets as part of your resort package?
Was purchasing tickets required in order to get some kind of "special?"


----------



## Wubar

Robo said:


> 1. If the price of tickets does not go up before your trip, that's correct.
> 2. It is. (The current on-line price.)
> 3. Guests do not see what the actual ticket price is when tickets are bought as part of a package.
> (That's between the Disney resort and Disney Ticketing.)
> 4. It doesn't matter, however.
> For the purpose of upgrading, it doesn't matter what you actually paid for the package tickets,
> it only matters what was the cost of those same kind of tickets, on-line, at the time you booked your package.
> 
> BTW, is there a reason why you booked your tickets as part of your resort package?
> Was purchasing tickets required in order to get some kind of "special?"



Nothing but the pure joy of "convenience".  But seriously, no, just saw that there was a discount offer and booked a package through it, didn't receive anything additional for doing so.  Later on, after research and plenty of good information from these boards (especially you, Robo, thanks!), I found out that I could have just booked the room at a discount and purchased tickets separately, and probably even saved $80 or so from UT. But that was after I booked the FPs, and the trouble of rebooking a room, getting the tickets through UT and linking them to MDE, and then cancelling the original package reservation seemed like too much trouble. I'm sure my FPs would have remained intact, but live and learn, i guess...


----------



## Robo

Wubar said:


> Nothing but the pure joy of "convenience".  But seriously, no, just saw that there was a discount offer and booked a package through it, didn't receive anything additional for doing so.  Later on, after research and plenty of good information from these boards (especially you, Robo, thanks!), I found out that I could have just booked the room at a discount and purchased tickets separately, and probably even saved $80 or so from UT. But that was after I booked the FPs, and the trouble of rebooking a room, getting the tickets through UT and linking them to MDE, and then cancelling the original package reservation seemed like too much trouble. I'm sure my FPs would have remained intact, but live and learn, i guess...



Not just the savings of buying from a discounter, but even if you paid full price for the tickets, if they were
not connected to a resort stay, you could have the tickets "available."
So, if you decided to move your trip a day or more earlier,
you could re-book advance FP+ for those earlier days.
But, if the tickets are connected to a resort stay, you're not able
to book advance FP+ any earlier than your original check-in date.
A "package" just makes the tickets less flexible.
(I'm stating this for those following along.)


----------



## GoofEeyore26

As always, thanks for everything Robo.

One question as I don't have experience with this type of upgrade. If you have a ticket with the water park add on (Pre 2017 price increase) can it be upgraded to a non water park ticket,  provided the new ticket is more expensive (e.g., By adding days)


----------



## Robo

GoofEeyore26 said:


> As always, thanks for everything Robo.
> 
> One question as I don't have experience with this type of upgrade. If you have a ticket with the water park add on (Pre 2017 price increase) can it be upgraded to a non water park ticket,  provided the new ticket is more expensive (e.g., By adding days)



Yes.
(This is true as long as none of the Water Park or More options have been used.)


----------



## Miffy

Could someone tell me the cost for upgrading a base ticket to a PH?

Is the price difference the exact same difference as it would be if I bought the tickets ahead of time? For example, per Mousesavers, a 6-day adult base ticket is now $436.65 and a 6-day adult PH is $516.53. This would lead me to believe--perhaps incorrectly--that upgrading the 6-day base ticket to a PH would cost me $79.88. I usually buy PHs but am thinking of saving some money this time. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Miffy said:


> Could someone tell me the cost for upgrading a base ticket to a PH?
> 
> Is the price difference the exact same difference as it would be if I bought the tickets ahead of time? For example, per Mousesavers, a 6-day adult base ticket is now $436.65 and a 6-day adult PH is $516.53. This would lead me to believe--perhaps incorrectly--that upgrading the 6-day base ticket to a PH would cost me $79.88. I usually buy PHs but am thinking of saving some money this time. Thanks!


When and from whom did you buy your current tickets?


----------



## Miffy

Robo said:


> When and from whom did you buy your current tickets?



I haven't bought them yet, but I'm probably going to buy them from UT, since their prices are good--at least today they were!

Thanks so much, Robo--and I love your Christmas decorations!


----------



## Robo

Miffy said:


> I haven't bought them yet, but I'm probably going to buy them from UT, since their prices are good--at least today they were!
> 
> Thanks so much, Robo--and I love your Christmas decorations!



Thanks for the kind words about our decorations.
We have our extended family over every year for dinner and opening presents.
We're the "Disney People" in our family.

When upgrading a "current" ticket bought from an authorized ticket reseller (like UT,)
it does not matter what you actually paid for the discounted ticket.
Instead, to determine the cost of upgrading a "current" ticket bought from an authorized ticket reseller (like UT,)
look up Disney's on-line price *HERE* of a new ticket of the same kind (number of days & features) as the one you have.
Subtract it's Disney on-line price from the current Disney on-line price *HERE* of the ticket to which you want to upgrade.
You would pay that difference price for the upgrade.


----------



## Miffy

Robo said:


> Thanks for the kind words about our decorations.
> We have our extended family over every year for dinner and opening presents.
> We're the "Disney People" in our family.
> 
> When upgrading a "current" ticket bought from an authorized ticket reseller (like UT,)
> it does not matter what you actually paid for the discounted ticket.
> Instead, to determine the cost of upgrading a "current" ticket bought from an authorized ticket reseller (like UT,)
> look up Disney's on-line price *HERE* of a new ticket of the same kind (number of days & features) as the one you have.
> Subtract it's Disney on-line price from the current Disney on-line price *HERE* of the ticket to which you want to upgrade.
> You would pay that difference price for the upgrade.



Thanks so much, Robo! And hope you had a great day yesterday and a happy Boxing Day today.

The price difference between a base ticket and a PH for both a 4- and a 6-day ticket is about $75, which, with tax, is probably about $79. Which is what I'd estimated. Now I just have to decide if I'm going to get hoppers for this trip.


----------



## FM1981

is there a pass that covers all 4 theme parks?  I'm taking my family there in March.  Staying for about a week, is 1 whole day at each park good enough to get the full experience?


----------



## mesaboy2

FM1981 said:


> is there a pass that covers all 4 theme parks?  I'm taking my family there in March.  Staying for about a week, is 1 whole day at each park good enough to get the full experience?



With a multiday ticket and the park hopper option, you can go to all 4 major parks however you like.  Many people like to spend multiple days at MK or Epcot especially.


----------



## Robo

FM1981 said:


> is there a pass that covers all 4 theme parks?  I'm taking my family there in March.  Staying for about a week, is 1 whole day at each park good enough to get the full experience?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/


----------



## FM1981

Animal kingdom and Hollywood studios not worth our time?  We're coming from Los Angeles and were wondering if hollywood studios is like california adventure?


----------



## mesaboy2

FM1981 said:


> Animal kingdom and Hollywood studios not worth our time?  We're coming from Los Angeles and *were wondering if hollywood studios is like california adventure*?



Sort of.  I would recommend each park at least once, but that’s obviously up to you.  I’d read up on what each has to offer and go from there.


----------



## Robo

FM1981 said:


> Animal kingdom and Hollywood studios not worth our time?  We're coming from Los Angeles and were wondering if hollywood studios is like california adventure?



Actually, other than the "look" being somewhat similar (and really, not all THAT similar) there are very, very few things common to both DCA and DHS.


----------



## margievis

OK… This question may have been answered within this post already, but I did read the post about tickets and didn’t see an answer to this specific question so here goes… My husband and I are taking an adults only trip on a bounce back offer in September. Can I upgrade the bounce back tickets to annual passes? Since park hoppers were  A required part of the package to get free dining, I’m not sure if this is possible. However, there is a good chance that we will go back to Disney before the end of the year, possibly twice before they would run out. If what I am reading would apply to this offer, I think I can,  after we arrive at Disney, upgrade our three day park hopper passes, applying that and the cost of the memory maker to annual passes. Is this possible? Or will they not allow it since I bought it as part of a promotional package?


----------



## siskaren

margievis said:


> OK… This question may have been answered within this post already, but I did read the post about tickets and didn’t see an answer to this specific question so here goes… My husband and I are taking an adults only trip on a bounce back offer in September. Can I upgrade the bounce back tickets to annual passes? Since park hoppers were  A required part of the package to get free dining, I’m not sure if this is possible. However, there is a good chance that we will go back to Disney before the end of the year, possibly twice before they would run out. If what I am reading would apply to this offer, I think I can,  after we arrive at Disney, upgrade our three day park hopper passes, applying that and the cost of the memory maker to annual passes. Is this possible? Or will they not allow it since I bought it as part of a promotional package?



The fact that the tickets are part of a promotional package has nothing to do with being able to upgrade - people upgrade tickets from promotional packages all the time. In fact, a lot of times people who already have APs will get the minimum ticket requirement with a free dining package (typically a two day ticket) and then save that ticket to use towards their renewal.


----------



## margievis

siskaren said:


> The fact that the tickets are part of a promotional package has nothing to do with being able to upgrade - people upgrade tickets from promotional packages all the time. In fact, a lot of times people who already have APs will get the minimum ticket requirement with a free dining package (typically a two day ticket) and then save that ticket to use towards their renewal.


Ok, thank you for the info... am I right in thinking that I  have to wait and do the upgrade at Guest services after I get there?


----------



## Robo

margievis said:


> after we arrive at Disney, upgrade our three day park hopper passes, applying that and the cost of the memory maker to annual passes?


Yes


----------



## Robo

margievis said:


> am I right in thinking that I  have to wait and do the upgrade at Guest services after I get there?


Guest Relations or a ticket booth.


----------



## KrisM

I have a question about adding days.  I've tried to find it here, but am not sure I have the right info.

We will have 1 day PH+ tickets.  Our tentative plans are:
Day 1: water park
Day 2: Animal Kingdom
Day 3: water park and maybe add a day for Epcot or DHS.

If we wanted to add 1 more park day, when do we need to add it by?  Before we leave Animal Kingdom?


----------



## Robo

KrisM said:


> I have a question about adding days.  I've tried to find it here, but am not sure I have the right info.
> 
> We will have 1 day PH+ tickets.  Our tentative plans are:
> Day 1: water park
> Day 2: Animal Kingdom
> Day 3: water park and maybe add a day for Epcot or DHS.
> 
> If we wanted to add 1 more park day, when do we need to add it by?  Before we leave Animal Kingdom?



You need to add the extra day no later than close-of-business on the same day that you make the second visit to the Water Park.


----------



## mamabahama

Going to spend one day at Magic Kingdom next week - Thursday, 1/4.  It's been forever since I've purchased tickets - just finished off our never-expire passes last year - boo hoo for the demise of never expire passes.  

I haven't bought tickets yet because there's a slight chance our plans change.  

1. What's the best way to buy a same-day ticket?  We have a 7:30am ADR at Ohana so will be parking at TTC, walking to Poly, taking the monorail to MK.  Can I buy at the Poly so I avoid lines at MK?

2. IF I'm sure of our plans and can buy on my MDE account a couple days early, what is the process once we get there?  We don't have magic bands so will need hard tickets, right?  Can I do this at the Poly to avoid lines at MK?


----------



## Robo

mamabahama said:


> Going to spend one day at Magic Kingdom next week - Thursday, 1/4.  It's been forever since I've purchased tickets - just finished off our never-expire passes last year - boo hoo for the demise of never expire passes.
> 
> I haven't bought tickets yet because there's a slight chance our plans change.
> 
> 1. What's the best way to buy a same-day ticket?  We have a 7:30am ADR at Ohana so will be parking at TTC, walking to Poly, taking the monorail to MK.  Can I buy at the Poly so I avoid lines at MK?
> 
> 2. IF I'm sure of our plans and can buy on my MDE account a couple days early, what is the process once we get there?
> 2a. We don't have magic bands so will need hard tickets, right?
> 2b.Can I do this at the Poly to avoid lines at MK?


1. Try at the Poly Concierge desk.
Also, there are ticket machines at TTC (the ticket windows may or may not be staffed at 7:15AM that day) so, you might be able to buy the tickets from a machine with a credit card that early.
2a. Right.
2b. Try at the Poly Concierge desk.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Read thru the intro posts to get information on tickets and I think I understand but want to clarify before calling WDW.

One of the people in our party for an upcoming visit had to undergo emergency spinal surgery this week. He may recover in time to go down to Florida with us in 5 weeks but rides will be out of the question.

In his name is a value one-day Epcot ticket and an After Hours event ticket for 2/8.

If I am reading correctly, the one-day ticket can be transferred but is not refundable? Is it transferable at any point or only after the trip?

As far as the After Hours event ticket are we out of luck completely? I did read somewhere that someone called Disney and was able to turn their AHE ticket into a MNSSHP party ticket for later in the year. Anyone else do this or have information?

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## Robo

hereforthechurros said:


> Read thru the intro posts to get information on tickets and I think I understand but want to clarify before calling WDW.
> 
> One of the people in our party for an upcoming visit had to undergo emergency spinal surgery this week. He may recover in time to go down to Florida with us in 5 weeks but rides will be out of the question.
> 
> In his name is a value one-day Epcot ticket and an After Hours event ticket for 2/8.
> 
> If I am reading correctly,
> 1. the one-day ticket can be transferred but is not refundable?
> 2. Is it transferable at any point or only after the trip?
> 3. As far as the After Hours event ticket are we out of luck completely?
> 4.  I did read somewhere that someone called Disney and was able to turn their AHE ticket into a MNSSHP party ticket for later in the year.


1. "Officially," that is correct. (But, see #3 &4. below.)
2. An unused ticket can be transferred at any time (before its expiration date) and used by 
anyone.
3. & 4. Call and explain your situation. Disney can be very helpful.

 to the DISboards, *hereforthechurros!*


----------



## hereforthechurros

Robo said:


> 1. "Officially," that is correct. (But, see #3 &4. below.)
> 2. An unused ticket can be transferred at any time (before its expiration date) and used by
> anyone.
> 3. & 4. Call and explain your situation. Disney can be very helpful.
> 
> to the DISboards, *hereforthechurros!*


Thanks @Robo! For not only formatting my questions and answering succinctly but providing great info. Going to call WDW today to set up my Magical Express plans so I'll talk ticketing as well. 

Also, good to be here


----------



## dislvr75

A question regarding a RunDisney vacation package.  Our trip includes room, MYW tickets and dining.  The full package has been paid for since we leave in 3 days.  I would like to DOWNGRADE my tickets for the three us us from  hopper to just one park one day.  The RunDisney office is not open today due to the holiday and the regular cast members on the WDW phone line can't touch the reservation.  I will try calling first thing tomorrow, any chance they will let me change the ticket type?  I am afraid they will say no since it would involve a refund.  Your thoughts?


----------



## Robo

dislvr75 said:


> A question regarding a RunDisney vacation package.  Our trip includes room, MYW tickets and dining.  The full package has been paid for since we leave in 3 days.  I would like to DOWNGRADE my tickets for the three us us from  hopper to just one park one day.  The RunDisney office is not open today due to the holiday and the regular cast members on the WDW phone line can't touch the reservation.  I will try calling first thing tomorrow, any chance they will let me change the ticket type?  I am afraid they will say no since it would involve a refund.  Your thoughts?


Regardless of the refund, I’d expect you to have to pay a late change penalty.


----------



## missnic

We are taking my step daughter on a trip in February, and we are purchasing her ticket. It will be a FL resident ticket, and I would like to add her to my MDE to make FPs for all of us. How do I do that? Also, how does attaching a magic band (already purchased) to her ticket work?


----------



## Robo

missnic said:


> We are taking my step daughter on a trip in February, and we are purchasing her ticket. It will be a FL resident ticket, and I would like to add her to my MDE to make FPs for all of us. How do I do that? Also, how does attaching a magic band (already purchased) to her ticket work?



Add her name in your MDE account.
Then, order her ticket from your MDE account.
Connect that ticket to her name in the MDE account.
Add the Magic Band's number to your MDE account and connect it to her name.


----------



## duffybear32830

Was really hoping tickets bought today would be good through 2019 but looks like they STILL only go through 12/31/2018.  Guess they will move the date to 2019 when ticket prices go up next.  Any one with more intel on this than me?  Am planning on spring break next year tenatively but maybe before then.  Taking kiddo on first ski trip this winter so future trips will be based on how that goes.  She may either Hate or love skiing - we shall see!


----------



## evilmoonemperor

I have purchased a three-day ticket for  myself and a two-day ticket for my wife online, and have recieved a single barcode (with a blue background) indicating I can show it at the park entrance.  I have read the explanation in this thread that, with such a bar code, I can simply get in line at the gate.

However, on my first morning at WDW I will be going to Animal Kingdom solo, with my wife only joining me the next day (hence her having a two-day ticket).  I am hoping to RD this first morning at AK, but am not staying at a Disney resort and will not have an opportunity to pick up tickets the day prior.  If I simply get in the ordinary line and show the bar code (and my credit card/ID) will they give me physical tickets for both my wife and I (with me just pocketing my wife’s ticket, which will not be activated/utilized until the next day)? 

Many thanks, and sorry if this is a silly question. I’m sure I could relatively easily sort it out on the day of, but would prefer to know what to expect to hopefully be able to get into the park as swiftly as possible without unexpected issues.


----------



## Robo

evilmoonemperor said:


> I have purchased a three-day ticket for  myself and a two-day ticket for my wife online, and have recieved a single barcode (with a blue background) indicating I can show it at the park entrance...
> *If I simply get in the ordinary line and show the bar code (and my credit card/ID) will they give me physical tickets for both my wife and I (with me just pocketing my wife’s ticket, which will not be activated/utilized until the next day)?*.


They should. No reason not to.

 to the DISboards, *evilmoonemperor!*


----------



## michelle hp

I’m torn about getting PH for our trip in March - was planning on playing it by ear and upgrading on site if we ended up wanting to hop.  Currently have MYW package with 9d base tix. 

However, going on the assumption that tix prices may likely increase between now and then given historical timing, wondering how this could impact the plan. Will adding PH still only cost whatever the ‘flat’ PH fee is (currently $75) or will the charge be the full difference to get up to what the new 9d PH full price would be (ie, also paying any increase in base tix rate in addition to flat PH fee?)

Hypothetical round numbers for examples:

Base tix paid already = $430
New base tix price = $450
PH option flat fee = $75 (pretend that this remains unchanged)  

Should on-site upgrade to PH cost $75? or $95 (incld $20 of base tix increase)?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

michelle hp said:


> I’m torn about getting PH for our trip in March - was planning on playing it by ear and upgrading on site if we ended up wanting to hop.  Currently have MYW package with 9d base tix.
> 
> However, going on the assumption that tix prices may likely increase between now and then given historical timing, wondering how this could impact the plan. Will adding PH still only cost whatever the ‘flat’ PH fee is (currently $75) or will the charge be the full difference to get up to what the new 9d PH full price would be (ie, also paying any increase in base tix rate in addition to flat PH fee?)
> 
> Hypothetical round numbers for examples:
> 
> Base tix paid already = $430
> New base tix price = $450
> PH option flat fee = $75 (pretend that this remains unchanged)
> 
> Should on-site upgrade to PH cost $75? or $95 (incld $20 of base tix increase)?



Nobody knows.
Last increase (Feb. 12, 2017) made for some big changes.
(If the difference turns out to be only the (roughly estimated) $20 per ticket, I'd not worry too much about it.)
But, anything can happen.,


----------



## DisneyEater

So I read through the upgrade part, and I see you can upgrade the FL resident passes that last 6 months after the 14 days.  I have the DVC pass that they offered that is good for 6 months and I am hoping I can do the same thing.  Does anyone know if that can be done?  I used 4 of the 7 days in September already, so way past the 14 days.


----------



## MissGina5

AP question! My friends and I were thinking about getting tickets like normal and then upgrading at the park? Is this doable or cost effective? Is it DISCOUNTED to do so? We are hoping to stay at the DS hilton and buy a 4 day park hopper. I tried to piece this together through other posts but I am worried I am not totally getting it.

If I buy an AP ahead of time, do I still need to buy park tickets? Or can I link it to MDE ASAP so I can make fast pass selections? 

Also can you activate a voucher from home? Thank you for the help! sorry if these were asked before!


----------



## Robo

MissGina5 said:


> AP question! My friends and I were thinking about getting tickets like normal and then upgrading at the park?
> 1. Is this doable
> 2. or cost effective?
> 3. Is it DISCOUNTED to do so? We are hoping to stay at the DS hilton and buy a 4 day park hopper. I tried to piece this together through other posts but I am worried I am not totally getting it.
> 4. Also can you activate a voucher from home?


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. If you buy discounted tickets from authorized ticket resellers at a discount, then, yes, the AP upgrade will be less expensive
in relation to the original discounted tickets.
4. Nope (nor would you want to do so.)

See "Upgrading Tickets" *HERE. *
Procedures are explained, including for APs.


----------



## MissGina5

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. If you buy discounted tickets from authorized ticket resellers at a discount, then, yes, the AP upgrade will be less expensive
> in relation to the original discounted tickets.
> 4. Nope (nor would you want to do so.)



Thank you! Sorry I had one more question if I buy the 4 day park hopper plus extra day from UT, then all I have to pay when I upgrade is?? the difference between that ticket and the AP pass? wouldnt that be MORE expensive because the difference is bigger?


----------



## Robo

MissGina5 said:


> 1. if I buy the 4 day park hopper plus extra day from UT,
> 2. then all I have to pay when I upgrade is?? the difference between that ticket and the AP pass?
> 3. wouldnt that be MORE expensive because the difference is bigger?


1. That is actually just a regular *5*-day ticket. (There is no such thing as a "free day" or "extra day." It's just "sales talk.")
2. The difference price between a regular full price 5-day hopper ticket, and a regular full-price AP.
(NOT the difference price between what you PAID for the ticket, and a regular full-price AP.)
3. Nope.

See "Upgrading Tickets" *HERE. *
Procedures are explained, including for APs.


----------



## MissGina5

Robo said:


> 1. That is actually just a regular *5*-day ticket. (There is no such thing as a "free day" or "extra day." It's just "sales talk.")
> 2. The difference price between a regular full price 5-day hopper ticket, and a regular full-price AP.
> (NOT the difference price between what you PAID for the ticket, and a regular full-price AP.)
> 3. Nope.
> 
> See "Upgrading Tickets" *HERE. *
> Procedures are explained, including for APs.


THank you!


----------



## mamabahama

Question about using an OLD ticket.  I have two One Day tickets that say Admit one adult to EPCOT Center.  Any thoughts on how guest relations would treat these tickets?  We want to go to Magic Kingdom for one day, not EPCOT.  The dollar amount of the ticket is $15.  I'm going to bring the tickets to Guest Relations anyway to see what they say but curious what others think.


----------



## Sydney's mom

Hi all,  I have a question for the experts! I have been trying to figure out if renewing our APs or if waiting and buying new AP when we go next is better. Our AP expires 1/8/18. Our next trip is May 2nd, so basically that would be 4 months without use.  I know there's a chance for the price to increase before May, so maybe it is better to renew? Hopefully someone on here is better at the math than I am! Thank you!


----------



## Robo

Sydney's mom said:


> Hi all,  I have a question for the experts! I have been trying to figure out if renewing our APs or if waiting and buying new AP when we go next is better. Our AP expires 1/8/18. Our next trip is May 2nd, so basically that would be 4 months without use.  I know there's a chance for the price to increase before May, so maybe it is better to renew? Hopefully someone on here is better at the math than I am! Thank you!



Anybody's guess.
No way to know.


----------



## ktate82

I'm really frustrated right now. We have three 5 day tickets and one 3 day ticket that we want to upgrade to 7 day tickets. When I called, to upgrade the 3 day was $177 (more than the $144.87 it shows to upgrade online) and the 5 day ticket is over $200 to upgrade to the 7 day (online shows about $59)! They were bought through Disney so what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Robo

ktate82 said:


> I'm really frustrated right now. We have three 5 day tickets and one 3 day ticket that we want to upgrade to 7 day tickets. When I called, to upgrade the 3 day was $177 (more than the $144.87 it shows to upgrade online) and the 5 day ticket is over $200 to upgrade to the 7 day (online shows about $59)! They were bought through Disney so what am I doing wrong?



It is *generally* not allowed to upgrade stand-alone tickets except in-person at WDW.
But, sometimes it can be done.

Now, to basics:
When, how and from whom did you purchase your current tickets?
(You said "Disney," but were they part of a resort package, or were they simply bought 
as stand-alone tickets?)


----------



## ktate82

Robo said:


> It is *generally* not allowed to upgrade stand-alone tickets except in-person at WDW.
> But, sometimes it can be done.
> 
> Now, to basics:
> When and from whom did you purchase your current tickets?



The three 5 days were purchased from Disney.  We had family that was going to go with us on vacation a few years ago (one is a 5 day park hopper and two are 5 day park hopper and water park and more option).  They didn't go and we had paid for the tickets, so we kept the tickets to use later.  The third is a 3 day park hopper with water park and more option that was bought through DVC (we are DVC members).  We have that ticket in similar situation as the others.  Last year, I upgraded another 3 day DVC ticket over the phone to an annual pass and was given gate price for it.


----------



## Robo

ktate82 said:


> The three 5 days were purchased from Disney.  We had family that was going to go with us on vacation a few years ago (one is a 5 day park hopper and two are 5 day park hopper and water park and more option).  They didn't go and we had paid for the tickets, so we kept the tickets to use later.



You say, "Disney."
For the 5-day tickets, did you just buy the tickets at WDW from a ticket booth, or on-line, or over the phone?
Also, the date when those tickets were purchased matters.
(These kind of details are very important.)


----------



## ktate82

Robo said:


> You say, "Disney."
> For the 5-day tickets, did you just buy the tickets at WDW from a ticket booth, or on-line, or over the phone?
> Also, the date when those tickets were purchased matters.
> (These kind of details are very important.)



They were bought online and linked to the people traveling in my account (they did not have their own accounts).  I just reassigned the tickets when they decided not to go.  The tickets were all bought in 2015.  The 3 day in March and the others in June or so I believe.


----------



## Robo

ktate82 said:


> They were bought online and linked to the people traveling in my account (they did not have their own accounts).  I just reassigned the tickets when they decided not to go.  The tickets were all bought in 2015.  The 3 day in March and the others in June or so I believe.



OK.
Since those* tickets were bought directly from Disney, officially, they will not be price-bridged up to the current
new price of the same kind of tickets.*
When upgrading tickets bought directly from Disney, guests are only given the value that was paid for those tickets
when originally purchased.
That's likely why you were quoted a higher price for the upgrades than you thought you should be getting.**

As to the DVC tickets, it is *possible* that those tickets can be price-bridged up to the current new price of the same kind of tickets.
Tickets bought through WDW resorts and (possibly via DVC) are not considered to be bought "directly from Disney."

** For those following along:
For this reason, it is really not a great plan to buy stand-alone tickets directly from Disney.
If you buy from an authorized ticket reseller/discounter (like UndercoverTourist or MapleLeafTickets or ParkSavers, etc.) your tickets can be more "flexible"
in  case you need to save them for future upgrade.


----------



## ktate82

Robo said:


> OK.
> Since those* tickets were bought directly from Disney, officially, they will not be price-bridged up to the current
> new price of the same kind of tickets.*
> When upgrading tickets bought directly from Disney, guests are only given the value that was paid for those tickets
> when originally purchased.
> That's likely why you were quoted a higher price for the upgrades than you thought you should be getting.**
> 
> As to the DVC tickets, it is *possible* that those tickets can be price-bridged up to the current new price of the same kind of tickets.
> Tickets bought through WDW resorts and (possibly via DVC) are not considered to be bought "directly from Disney."
> 
> ** For those following along, for this reason, it is really not a great plan to buy stand-alone tickets directly from Disney.
> If you buy from an authorized ticket reseller/discounter (like UndercoverTourist or MapleLeafTickets or ParkSavers, etc.) your tickets can be more "flexible"
> in  case you need to save them for future upgrade.



So if we wait and use them first, will we get the price bridged?  Or are they just worth what they are worth now?


----------



## Robo

ktate82 said:


> 1. So if we wait and use them first, will we get the price bridged?
> 2. Or are they just worth what they are worth now?



1. Sorry, but no.
Using a ticket (or not) before upgrading does not affect the upgrade price.
2. Officially, tickets bought directly from Disney are worth _what they originally cost_ for the purposes of upgrade.


----------



## DisneyEater

DisneyEater said:


> So I read through the upgrade part, and I see you can upgrade the FL resident passes that last 6 months after the 14 days.  I have the DVC pass that they offered that is good for 6 months and I am hoping I can do the same thing.  Does anyone know if that can be done?  I used 4 of the 7 days in September already, so way past the 14 days.



No experiences or guesses on this one?


----------



## erionm

DisneyEater said:


> So I read through the upgrade part, and I see you can upgrade the FL resident passes that last 6 months after the 14 days.  I have the DVC pass that they offered that is good for 6 months and I am hoping I can do the same thing.  Does anyone know if that can be done?  I used 4 of the 7 days in September already, so way past the 14 days.


@ravenclawtrekkie do you know the answer to this one?


----------



## mousehouse23

We're taking 2 trips to WDW this year. I'm an AP holder, but my husband and children aren't. For the first trip in March, we're staying offsite, and they have 5-day Park Hoppers already linked to my MDE account. That's all good.

For the second trip, in July, we'll be staying onsite. I want to purchase their 2-day Park Hoppers now, before any price increase, but am wondering how Disney "knows" which ticket to use when we hit the parks in March. I waived the free MagicBands for the resort stay, since we just got new ones a month ago, before we thought about a second trip.   

Anyone know the answer on this? Thanks.


----------



## Robo

Just create a couple of fake names in your MDX and store the new tickets under them. When you’re ready to use those tickets, transfer them to the correct names.


----------



## mousehouse23

Robo said:


> Just create a couple of fake names in your MDX and store the new tickets under them. When you’re ready to use those tickets, transfer them to the correct names.



Great. Thanks, Robo.


----------



## DisneyEater

Haha, Robo must hate me


----------



## msb578

Robo- I think you may have answered a similar question, but outside of this thread. I can’t find it for some reason...

If I have a one-day non-MK ticket, and I want to convert it to a one-day MK ticket, can that be done at a ticket window?

Thanks!

Edit: Wasn’t you Robo, it was @ravenclawtrekkie. It sounds like a CM might do it, but it’s not really standard procedure?


----------



## Robo

DisneyEater said:


> Haha, Robo must hate me



I might hate you, but I'd still answer your question if i knew anything about it.  
I've not heard of any MYW ticket, other than those bought by FL residents (and extended UK tickets,) 
that can be upgraded after the 14 days following first use...
but that doesn't mean you can't do so with the DVC ticket.
I just don't know.
(Hating aside.)


----------



## DisneyEater

Robo said:


> I might hate you, but I'd still answer your question if i knew anything about it.
> I've not heard of any MYW ticket, other than those bought by FL residents (and extended UK tickets,)
> that can be upgraded after the 14 days following first use...
> but that doesn't mean you can't do so with the DVC ticket.
> I just don't know.
> (Hating aside.)



Lol, thanks!


----------



## Dug720

Does anyone have recent experience with upgrading to an AP when you’ve pre-purchased Memory Maker in terms of having it refunded or applied to the AP?

I’m about 9/10 of the way decided to upgrade my 6-day hopper tickets when I’m there in Feb (I know, do it before I enter a park for the most value) - and I’ve pre-purchased Memory Maker, so I don’t necessarily want to cancel that just in case I decide not to upgrade because then I’d need to purchase it again.


----------



## Robo

Dug720 said:


> Does anyone have recent experience with upgrading to an AP when you’ve pre-purchased Memory Maker in terms of having it refunded or applied to the AP?
> 
> I’m about 9/10 of the way decided to upgrade my 6-day hopper tickets when I’m there in Feb
> 1. (I know, do it before I enter a park for the most value) - and I’ve pre-purchased Memory Maker,
> 2. so I don’t necessarily want to cancel that just in case I decide not to upgrade because then I’d need to purchase it again.


1. That has no impact on the "value," either way.
2. OK.
There have been no first-hand reports that I have read that said that Disney would NOT refund MM when upgrading to AP, so that wouldn't be a concern for me if I was in a similar situation.


----------



## siskaren

Dug720 said:


> I’m about 9/10 of the way decided to upgrade my 6-day hopper tickets when I’m there in Feb (I know, do it before I enter a park for the most value)



That's not necessary.

Ha! Robo just beat me!


----------



## Dug720

Robo said:


> 1. That has no impact on the "value," either way.
> 2. OK.
> There have been no first-hand reports that I have read that said that Disney would NOT refund MM when upgrading to AP, so that wouldn't be a concern for me if I was in a similar situation.



Thanks!


----------



## DaveL

Dug720 said:


> Does anyone have recent experience with upgrading to an AP when you’ve pre-purchased Memory Maker in terms of having it refunded or applied to the AP?
> 
> I’m about 9/10 of the way decided to upgrade my 6-day hopper tickets when I’m there in Feb (I know, do it before I enter a park for the most value) - and I’ve pre-purchased Memory Maker, so I don’t necessarily want to cancel that just in case I decide not to upgrade because then I’d need to purchase it again.





Robo said:


> 1. That has no impact on the "value," either way.
> 2. OK.
> There have been no first-hand reports that I have read that said that Disney would NOT refund MM when upgrading to AP, so that wouldn't be a concern for me if I was in a similar situation.



I have a recent (12/19) experience I can provide some info on. I had pre-purchased Memory Maker with the package (Hotel+Dining+Tickets+MM) and went to upgrade our 7 day tickets to an AP. During the process my wife forgot her photo ID and since she entered the park 10mins prior they would not issue her an AP so I just went forward with mine and my daughters. She could not figure out a way to refund the MM and after talking with the managers and a bit of back and forth told me not to log into the MM site until I talked to my hotel about a refund. So later that evening we stopped by the front desk to ask about the refund of MM and they said they could not do it; after talking with a manger for a bit she just issued a room credit to take care of it.

Interestingly the next day when upgrading my wife's ticket it was $30 cheaper, when I asked the CM said she did some stuff not normally allowed. So not sure if that was a price bridge or not but we purchased the package after the ticket price change I thought.


----------



## blondietink

Hi,

I have some old non-expiring  WDW park hopper tickets that I am not sure how many days are left on them. Can I still exchange them towards a new Park Hopper?  I realize the new PH's expire in a certain amount of days after first use.  Will I get a credit a day for a day? Is there any way to check my tickets before we get there?

We haven't been to WDW for many years, opting instead for Disneyland and California Adventure. However, a short cruise will bring us up to Port 
Canaveral in late October, so we decided to give WDW another go to see some of the new things and I've already made a reservation.


----------



## Robo

blondietink said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have some old non-expiring  WDW park hopper tickets that I am not sure how many days are left on them.
> 1. Can I still exchange them towards a new Park Hopper?  I realize the new PH's expire in a certain amount of days after first use.  Will I get a credit a day for a day?
> 2. Is there any way to check my tickets before we get there?



1. Sorry, but you can't upgrade a ticket after 14 days from that ticket's first use.
2. Try making FP+ for as many days as you can. 
Make these "test" FPs for next week (or so) and make them for very easy-to-book attractions.
If (say) you can book 2 days' worth of FP+, then that ticket has 2 days left.
If (say) you can book 3 days' worth of FP+, then that ticket has 3 days left.  
(Cancel all of the FPs you will not be using.)


----------



## Wubar

DaveL said:


> I have a recent (12/19) experience I can provide some info on. I had pre-purchased Memory Maker with the package (Hotel+Dining+Tickets+MM) and went to upgrade our 7 day tickets to an AP. During the process my wife forgot her photo ID and since she entered the park 10mins prior they would not issue her an AP so I just went forward with mine and my daughters. She could not figure out a way to refund the MM and after talking with the managers and a bit of back and forth told me not to log into the MM site until I talked to my hotel about a refund. So later that evening we stopped by the front desk to ask about the refund of MM and they said they could not do it; after talking with a manger for a bit she just issued a room credit to take care of it.
> 
> Interestingly the next day when upgrading my wife's ticket it was $30 cheaper, when I asked the CM said she did some stuff not normally allowed. So not sure if that was a price bridge or not but we purchased the package after the ticket price change I thought.



Was struggling with the same scenario - possibly thinking of upgrading to AP but not entirely sure. Wanted MM for sure but unsure of the refund policy, was told by multiple CMs that official Disney policy is that MM can NOT be refunded, regardless of whether you used it at all (like upgrading to AP before setting foot into a park on Day 1).  The best advice any CM could give me was to NOT purchase MM before you arrive, and to upgrade to AP before entering your first park - thus, instantly activating Photopass.

I decided to purchase it in advance, knowing there was a $30 discount. If I really decide on wanting APs, I can go to Guest Relations before park entry on Day 1 and see if they can refund it (between official Disney policy and what Robo had noted above, I think the refund possibility depends on the CM you get). Regardless, we wanted MM for this trip anyway so I am ok with getting it before we arrive at WDW.


----------



## DaveL

Wubar said:


> Was struggling with the same scenario - possibly thinking of upgrading to AP but not entirely sure. Wanted MM for sure but unsure of the refund policy, was told by multiple CMs that official Disney policy is that MM can NOT be refunded, regardless of whether you used it at all (like upgrading to AP before setting foot into a park on Day 1).  The best advice any CM could give me was to NOT purchase MM before you arrive, and to upgrade to AP before entering your first park - thus, instantly activating Photopass.
> 
> I decided to purchase it in advance, knowing there was a $30 discount. If I really decide on wanting APs, I can go to Guest Relations before park entry on Day 1 and see if they can refund it (between official Disney policy and what Robo had noted above, I think the refund possibility depends on the CM you get). Regardless, we wanted MM for this trip anyway so I am ok with getting it before we arrive at WDW.



I think the problem I had was since it was a 'package' they could not figure out how to refund it. The CM said during the process she'd refund the MM at the end but then could not get it refunded since none of the conf numbers I had showed MM purchased. I think if you purchased it outside of a package and had a order conf number for the purchase (Not the MDX MM conf number) they would be able to process the refund.


----------



## Wubar

DaveL said:


> I think the problem I had was since it was a 'package' they could not figure out how to refund it. The CM said during the process she'd refund the MM at the end but then could not get it refunded since none of the conf numbers I had showed MM purchased. I think if you purchased it outside of a package and had a order conf number for the purchase (Not the MDX MM conf number) they would be able to process the refund.



Sounds logical, which makes it IL-logical to Disney, LOL.  Unless it is a really good deal, I don't think I'll be booking any more packages through Disney. Too many unbundling issues, no transparency with line item prices, often there is little or no discount on the room or tickets,  and very little flexibility in terms of FP and ticket options. As the all-knowing Robo advised me, you have more options and potential savings if you can book a room only reservation at a discount and then link tickets purchased through a 3rd party (at a discount) to the room reservation via MDE.


----------



## DaveL

Wubar said:


> Sounds logical, which makes it IL-logical to Disney, LOL.  Unless it is a really good deal, I don't think I'll be booking any more packages through Disney. Too many unbundling issues, no transparency with line item prices, often there is little or no discount on the room or tickets,  and very little flexibility in terms of FP and ticket options. As the all-knowing Robo advised me, you have more options and potential savings if you can book a room only reservation at a discount and then link tickets purchased through a 3rd party (at a discount) to the room reservation via MDE.



Yeah I am done with packages after that. I am lucky the hotel gave me a good will credit for the amount otherwise I think I would have been out that money.

Also even tho I had not posted in this thread up till today I need to thank Robo! Lots of great info here, thanks for all the info you provide!


----------



## Dug720

DaveL said:


> Yeah I am done with packages after that. I am lucky the hotel gave me a good will credit for the amount otherwise I think I would have been out that money.
> 
> Also even tho I had not posted in this thread up till today I need to thank Robo! Lots of great info here, thanks for all the info you provide!



Just to clarify, was MM a PART of your package? Or did you purchase it separately? I booked a room + tickets package and bought MM, then added on a dining package later - my confirmation from my TA shows the MM as a separate line item so it's with my overall package, but it's technically not a part.

Also, did upgrading to the AP affect the Dining Plan you had? For some reason I thought that Dining Plan was only good with room and tickets, so it occurred to me there could be an issue.


----------



## Robo

Dug720 said:


> did upgrading to the AP affect the Dining Plan you had? For some reason I thought that Dining Plan was only good with room and tickets, so it occurred to me there could be an issue.



Once guests are AT Disney World, they can upgrade individual tickets, if they like, without affecting any of the package features.


----------



## Dug720

Robo said:


> Once guests are AT Disney World, they can upgrade individual tickets, if they like, without affecting any of the package features.



Thank you Robo!


----------



## blondietink

Robo said:


> 1. Sorry, but you can't upgrade a ticket after 14 days from that ticket's first use.
> 2. Try making FP+ for as many days as you can.
> Make these "test" FPs for next week (or so) and make them for very easy-to-book attractions.
> If (say) you can book 2 days' worth of FP+, then that ticket has 2 days left.
> If (say) you can book 3 days' worth of FP+, then that ticket has 3 days left.
> (Cancel all of the FPs you will not be using.)




Um, no. These tickets are from before they put expiration dates on tickets. These did not expire 14 days after first use. They are "non-expiring" tickets.


----------



## Robo

blondietink said:


> Um, no. These tickets are from before they put expiration dates on tickets. These did not expire 14 days after first use. They are "non-expiring" tickets.



You appear to have asked a question about tickets that have been partially used.
"How many days are left?"
Which means that you have used part of these tickets on a previous trip.
I didn't say that your tickets expired after 14 days, I said that they cannot be upgraded
after 14 days from first use.

Since it appears from your question that you first used those tickets over 14 days ago, they cannot be upgraded.

Otherwise, if you have any tickets that have never been used at all...
I can tell you how much they will be worth if you want to upgrade them.


----------



## DaveL

Dug720 said:


> Just to clarify, was MM a PART of your package? Or did you purchase it separately? I booked a room + tickets package and bought MM, then added on a dining package later - my confirmation from my TA shows the MM as a separate line item so it's with my overall package, but it's technically not a part.



I purchased a package with Room, Dinning, Tickets and MM all as one purchase. MM showed as a line item in the package content list but did not have its own separate cost and conf number. MK tried the package conf number and said only the hotel can access that, the hotel looked up that number and said its just the hotel and they could not see the MM purchase. I showed them the line item in the email conf that had MM listed and thats when they gave me the good will room credit since they could not figure it out. Now in MDX I saw (and still see) MM with a conf number next to it but that number does not contain any purchase info so MK could not use that for a refund either.


----------



## Dug720

DaveL said:


> I purchased a package with Room, Dinning, Tickets and MM all as one purchase. MM showed as a line item in the package content list but did not have its own separate cost and conf number. MK tried the package conf number and said only the hotel can access that, the hotel looked up that number and said its just the hotel and they could not see the MM purchase. I showed them the line item in the email conf that had MM listed and thats when they gave me the good will room credit since they could not figure it out. Now in MDX I saw (and still see) MM with a conf number next to it but that number does not contain any purchase info so MK could not use that for a refund either.



Gotcha. Thanks! Since I bought the MM as an add-on, hopefully I won't have that issue. Sorry you did!


----------



## Dug720

siskaren said:


> That's not necessary.
> 
> Ha! Robo just beat me!



Really? I though in reading the upgrading post on here it indicated that you got more value for your current ticket if you upgraded before tapping in for the first day - that each day used lowered the value for the upgrade making the difference greater. Did I mis-read that? Or has it changed?


----------



## Robo

Dug720 said:


> Really?
> 1. I though in reading the upgrading post on here it indicated that you got more value for your current ticket if you upgraded before tapping in for the first day -
> 2. that each day used lowered the value for the upgrade making the difference greater.
> 3. Did I mis-read that?
> 4. Or has it changed?


1. Nope.
2. Nope.
3. If you read it, it wasn't in the Upgrading post in this thread.
4. Nope.
The object of a WDW ticket upgrade is to make it as though the ticket to which a guest upgrades
had been the ticket originally purchased by the guest.
So, upgrading a ticket after a guest has used it to enter the parks on, say, three days,
the upgraded ticket would be deducted by three days (in this case) but the credit
allowed for the original ticket in the upgrade transaction would still be at full value.


----------



## Dug720

Robo said:


> 1. Nope.
> 2. Nope.
> 3. If you read it, it wasn't in the Upgrading post in this thread.
> 4. Nope.
> The object of a WDW ticket upgrade is to make it as though the ticket to which a guest upgrades
> had been the ticket originally purchased by the guest.
> So, upgrading a ticket after a guest has used it to enter the parks on, say, three days,
> the upgraded ticket would be deducted by three days (in this case) but the credit
> allowed for the original ticket in the upgrade transaction would still be at full value.



Thank you for explaining that!


----------



## Derry Wade

I’m considering upgrading my 7-day PH pass (purchased from PS) to an AP on the first day of my upcoming trip b/c I may well be returning in Sept.

1) Should I buy MM in advance anyway to make sure the beginning of the trip photos are included? Are all photos included immediately for AP holders? (Note: I was originally planning on just purchasing the best 5 photos from the trip.)

2) Is there a decent chance the cost of MM won’t be applied to the ticket upgrade by the CM at guest relations? Reading the boards I can’t tell if this is sporadically done or if there may have been a policy change at some point.

Thanks very much!


----------



## TinkerTerry

Derry Wade said:


> I’m considering upgrading my 7-day PH pass (purchased from PS) to an AP on the first day of my upcoming trip b/c I may well be returning in Sept.
> 
> 1) Should I buy MM in advance anyway to make sure the beginning of the trip photos are included? Are all photos included immediately for AP holders? (Note: I was originally planning on just purchasing the best 5 photos from the trip.)
> 
> 2) Is there a decent chance the cost of MM won’t be applied to the ticket upgrade by the CM at guest relations? Reading the boards I can’t tell if this is sporadically done or if there may have been a policy change at some point.
> 
> Thanks very much!


When I purchased my first annual pass all of my photos from the past year were available.


----------



## Dug720

Derry Wade said:


> I’m considering upgrading my 7-day PH pass (purchased from PS) to an AP on the first day of my upcoming trip b/c I may well be returning in Sept.
> 
> 1) Should I buy MM in advance anyway to make sure the beginning of the trip photos are included? Are all photos included immediately for AP holders? (Note: I was originally planning on just purchasing the best 5 photos from the trip.)
> 
> 2) Is there a decent chance the cost of MM won’t be applied to the ticket upgrade by the CM at guest relations? Reading the boards I can’t tell if this is sporadically done or if there may have been a policy change at some point.
> 
> Thanks very much!



I'm seriously considering upgrading on my upcoming trip as well and have the same question about Memory Maker. From the responses I got, it seems like if MM was purchased separately it's easier than if it was included in the purchased package. But it is unclear if it's an actual refund or if the amount is applied to the AP purchase. It would be awesome if it can be applied since that would make the AP even less OOP for me...but I want to be prepared either way.


----------



## helenk

I purchased a DVC AP, so I have a voucher, can I activate this voucher at Guest Services in Disney Springs?


----------



## Robo

helenk said:


> I purchased a DVC AP, so I have a voucher, can I activate this voucher at Guest Services in Disney Springs?


Guest Relations.
It’s called the “Welcome Center” at Disney Springs.


----------



## tampabrat22

Hello! We will be celebrating my daughters 16th birthday at WDW in April 2018, we are FL Residents. We planned on buying the 4 day Discover Disney tickets and using 2 days in Feb 2018 and 2 days in April 2018. If we decide to upgrade to a FL Res Silver pass on the payment plan, would I need to do it within 14 days of our first use in Feb 2018? Or if we waited to upgrade until April, when would the expiration be (a year from the first use or from the day we upgrade)?


----------



## OhioDisneyDad

My wife and I are doing a split stay with our two 18+ kids.  We're flying down together and staying four nights at the first resort (check-in Wednesday night - check out Sunday morning).  The kids will fly home Sunday and my wife and I will switch to another resort (check-in Sunday -check out Wednesday).  I've booked a RO reservation for all rooms thus far.  I'm assuming that I can just purchase two 4-day PH tickets for my kids, two 7-day PH tickets for my wife and I and then link them in MDE.  Just wanted to make sure there wasn't some gotcha or restriction that I'm not aware of.  Thanks.


----------



## Robo

OhioDisneyDad said:


> My wife and I are doing a split stay with our two 18+ kids.  We're flying down together and staying four nights at the first resort (check-in Wednesday night - check out Sunday morning).  The kids will fly home Sunday and my wife and I will switch to another resort (check-in Sunday -check out Wednesday).  I've booked a RO reservation for all rooms thus far.  I'm assuming that I can just purchase two 4-day PH tickets for my kids, two 7-day PH tickets for my wife and I and then link them in MDE.  Just wanted to make sure there wasn't some gotcha or restriction that I'm not aware of.  Thanks.



All that will work.
Tickets are completely separate from room-only resort reservations.


----------



## Robo

tampabrat22 said:


> Hello! We will be celebrating my daughters 16th birthday at WDW in April 2018, we are FL Residents. We planned on buying the 4 day Discover Disney tickets and using 2 days in Feb 2018 and 2 days in April 2018.
> 1. If we decide to upgrade to a FL Res Silver pass on the payment plan, would I need to do it within 14 days of our first use in Feb 2018?
> 2. Or if we waited to upgrade until April, when would the expiration be (a year from the first use or from the day we upgrade)?


1. I know that in many cases, Fl residents have 6 months to decide to upgrade a ticket.
(But, I NO knowledge if your particular tickets will qualify. Sorry.)
2. I can tell you that whenever you decide to upgrade, the AP will be back-dated to the first use of the original ticket. 
That's what makes it an "upgrade" of the original ticket.
(Otherwise, it would be a full-priced new AP.)


----------



## gmar1210

tampabrat22 said:


> Hello! We will be celebrating my daughters 16th birthday at WDW in April 2018, we are FL Residents. We planned on buying the 4 day Discover Disney tickets and using 2 days in Feb 2018 and 2 days in April 2018. If we decide to upgrade to a FL Res Silver pass on the payment plan, would I need to do it within 14 days of our first use in Feb 2018? Or if we waited to upgrade until April, when would the expiration be (a year from the first use or from the day we upgrade)?


We are also curious about these tickets.  We are on the fence with purchasing these vs. purchasing a silver annual pass (we only go during off peak and never in summer/christmas).  From what I am understanding, these tickets do not have to be used consecutively.  We plan on using 2 days next month then another 2 days in April.  Is it only one park per ticket or can I use all 4 days at MK and Epcot.


----------



## gmar1210

gmar1210 said:


> We are also curious about these tickets.  We are on the fence with purchasing these vs. purchasing a silver annual pass (we only go during off peak and never in summer/christmas).  From what I am understanding, these tickets do not have to be used consecutively.  We plan on using 2 days next month then another 2 days in April.  Is it only one park per ticket or can I use all 4 days at MK and Epcot.


Also curious if we purchase these, we can upgrade them to Silver annual passes once we get to the park.


----------



## buzznina

My sister lives part time in Florida but all her ID's (DL etc) is from Michigan. I believe that if she brings a bill (gas bill) with her name and Florida address on it, that it would be proof enough for a Florida resident discount. Is this correct?


----------



## Robo

buzznina said:


> My sister lives part time in Florida but all her ID's (DL etc) is from Michigan. I believe that if she brings a bill (gas bill) with her name and Florida address on it, that it would be proof enough for a Florida resident discount. Is this correct?



Looks like that, along with legal photo ID.

From *HERE.*


> *Q. *What proof of residence will I need to provide in order to purchase a Florida Resident park ticket or annual pass?
> 
> *A. *You’ll need to provide proof of a Florida residential address in order to purchase a Florida Resident park ticket or annual pass. For each ticket or pass purchased for an adult, you may provide any of the following:
> 
> 
> Valid Florida driver’s license (must have a Florida address)
> Valid Florida state-issued ID card (must have a Florida address)
> Valid Florida-based military ID
> If you do not have one of the IDs indicated above, then you must provide one of the following—dated within the past 2 months—evidencing a Florida residential address, along with a corresponding picture ID (passport, driver's license, state identification card):
> 
> *Proof of Current Mortgage*
> You may use a monthly mortgage statement from within the past 2 months; it may not be more than 2 months old. Deeds, mortgage contracts, mortgage payment booklets and leases are not accepted.
> 
> *Bills, Policies or Registration*
> 
> 
> Current homeowner's insurance policy or bill
> Current automobile registration, insurance policy or bill
> Current Utility bill (power / phone / cable / water)
> Bills can be no more than 2 months old (P.O. Boxes are not accepted as proof of residency)


----------



## Aravan24

Quick question regarding the snippet from your FAQ regarding expired tickets retaining their face value:



> At this time, if never used, *all new MYW tickets have an expiration date* within a period of 9-24 months following purchase.
> (The date of this expiration will be shown when the ticket purchased.)
> However, if this ticket is never used by a guest and allowed to expire,
> the _purchase price_ of the ticket is not "lost" to the guest.
> The unused and expired ticket can be turned in at WDW and its original purchase price can be applied to the purchase of a new ticket of like or greater value.



So, my wife and I have purchased Annual Passes for this year and the vouchers are tied to my MDE account. They will be activated for first use in the parks on June 20, 2018. We are looking at doing Free Dining in 2018 if the offer opens up...potentially a stay at Pop Century from September 18-25, 2018. Obviously, I will run the math to see if Free Dining or a room only AP discount is a bigger savings but assuming we go with Free Dining I will need to purchase a package with the room and most likely a minimum 2-day park hopper ticket for each of us if past Free Dining offers are any indication.

My question is this. If I do not use the 2-day hopper tickets (and instead use our Annual Passes), my understanding is that the 2-day hoppers will expire on December 31st, 2018. However, it is also my understanding that since they retain their face value, these can be used in June of 2019 when we renew our annual passes towards the price of that renewal. Is this correct?

I'm basing this on my research both on this site as well as answers from the Disney Parks Moms Panel website where it's been indicated that it works this way on a couple different occasions. However, when I asked this question to a Disney Cast Member via online chat he indicated that the value of the tickets purchased with the Free Dining pacakge would simply be lost. That said, I've gotten incorrect answers from well-meaning Cast Members in the past, often because the question isn't really in their 'area of expertise'.

Your assistance with this is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Robo

Aravan24 said:


> September 18-25, 2018...
> 1. with Free Dining I will need to purchase a package with the room and most likely a minimum 2-day park hopper ticket for each of us if past Free Dining offers are any indication...
> 
> 2. If I do not use the 2-day hopper tickets (and instead use our Annual Passes), my understanding is that the 2-day hoppers will expire on December 31st, 2018.
> 3. it is also my understanding that since they retain their face value, these can be used in June of 2019 when we renew our annual passes towards the price of that renewal. Is this correct?
> 
> 4. I'm basing this on my research both on this site as well as answers from the Disney Parks Moms Panel website where it's been indicated that it works this way on a couple different occasions.
> 5. However, when I asked this question to a Disney Cast Member via online chat he indicated that the value of the tickets purchased with the Free Dining pacakge would simply be lost.


1. Likely.
2. I am expecting the ticket expiration date to jump at least by another year at the time of the
next ticket price increase.
3. Yes.
4. Whatever you do, do not take the Mom's panel info as any kind of resource.
Some things are 100% true. Many others are ridiculously inaccurate.
The answers are not endorsed by Disney.
5. And, taking the word of a random Disney CM can be poison.
(Sorry, but after well over a decade of virtually daily experience on these boards,
a random CM's opinion is just not something to count on.)

Regardless, it's quite possible that by the time you make your trip reservations, the new ticket
prices (and expiration date) will likely be in effect.
And, if no changes are made in the basic rules, you'd not lose your never-used ticket price
investment, at the very least.


----------



## BayouQueen

Forgive me if this has been answered....
If we hold tickets that expire at the end of 2018, can they be changed for new tickets over the phone?  It is my understanding that we would need to pay the difference and exchange the tickets in person at WDW.

I ask this because I can see a situation where we book a vacation in 2019, but can't schedule FPs 60 days out because we don't hold a valid ticket until we actually get there.  This makes me inclined to wait to buy tickets until the expiration date changes, even if they cost more.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Robo

BayouQueen said:


> 1. If we hold tickets that expire at the end of 2018, can they be changed for new tickets over the phone?
> 2. It is my understanding that we would need to pay the difference and exchange the tickets
> 3. in person at WDW.



1. We don't know, yet.

2. That's the info, so far.

3. In-person? We don't know that, yet.


----------



## BayouQueen

Robo said:


> 1. We don't know, yet.
> 
> 2. That's the info, so far.
> 
> 3. In-person? We don't know that, yet.



Thanks, Robo.  I guess we'll all find out what's up soon enough here.  It would be great if they set it up so that tickets can be upgraded online.  Seems like that should happen sometime in the future, just to save on "manpower" with ticket exchanges.  For now I guess it's "wait and see."


----------



## Aravan24

Robo said:


> 1. Likely.
> 2. I am expecting the ticket expiration date to jump at least by another year at the time of the
> next ticket price increase.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. Whatever you do, do not take the Mom's panel info as any kind of resource.
> Some things are 100% true. Many others are ridiculously inaccurate.
> The answers are not endorsed by Disney.
> 5. And, taking the word of a random Disney CM can be poison.
> (Sorry, but after well over a decade of virtually daily experience on these boards,
> a random CM's opinion is just not something to count on.)
> 
> Regardless, it's quite possible that by the time you make your trip reservations, the new ticket
> prices (and expiration date) will likely be in effect.
> And, if no changes are made in the basic rules, you'd not lose your never-used ticket price
> investment, at the very least.



Thanks for the information Robo! I was pretty confident that the information I'd gathered, from a number of sources, was accurate. It's always nice to have it further validated though.

And, for the record, I always approach most of the information I can pull together with caution. I always try and validate it from multiple other sources. I very much appreciate having you and your knowledge available here on the boards!


----------



## kmacht

I looked through the sticky at the start of the thread but did not see an answer.  I am looking at doing a very last minute trip starting this Saturday.  I will also be doing another trip in the summer so it makes sense financially to buy the annual pass.  My question is in regards to how you get the voucher and the magic band.  If I order it online today will the voucher be e-mailed to me or do I need to buy it in person since I am so close to the travel date?  What about the magic band?  If I have a voucher number do I get the magic band at the gate when redeeming the voucher or is it going to be mailed to me and I won't have it for the first trip this weekend?  I don't care about having the name printed on the band.  Finally, what about fastpasses.  If I order tonight and assuming a voucher number is e-mailed can I use that to start making fast pass reservations for next week or do I have to wait to activate it at the gate?  Sorry for the somewhat basic questions.  I am used to planning my vacations a year or more out and trying to do everything last minute is new for me.

Keith


----------



## Robo

kmacht said:


> annual pass....
> 1a. If I order it online today will the voucher be e-mailed to me
> 1b.or do I need to buy it in person since I am so close to the travel date?
> 2. What about the magic band?
> 3. If I have a voucher number do I get the magic band at the gate when redeeming the voucher 4. or is it going to be mailed to me and I won't have it for the first trip this weekend?
> 5. If I order tonight and assuming a voucher number is e-mailed can I use that to start making fast pass reservations for next week
> 6. or do I have to wait to activate it at the gate?


1a. If you order the AP through your MDX, it will appear in your MDX automatically.
(Or, you can manually enter the confirmation number.)
1b. Nope.
2. You won't get an AP Magic Band until AFTER your first trip to WDW. 
On the trip when you activate the AP, you won't yet have the AP MB.
3. Nope.
4. Correct.
5. Yes. Immediately.
6. Not for advance FP+. (Only must be activated to actually use the AP at WDW.)
Have fun!


----------



## HappyGal

My AP is going to expire on January 18th so I just called and renewed it over the phone.  I verified everything on MDE and it shows the AP renewal certificate but the expiration date on that is December 31,2030.

I'm confused because the cast member helping me said that it doesn't matter when I activate the AP, it will expire Jan. 18, 2019.


----------



## Robo

HappyGal said:


> My AP is going to expire on January 18th so I just called and renewed it over the phone.  I verified everything on MDE and
> 
> 1. it shows the AP renewal certificate but the expiration date on that is December 31,2030.
> 
> I'm confused because
> 2. the cast member helping me said that it doesn't matter when I activate the AP, it will expire Jan. 18, 2019.



1. That's just the standard expiration date of an AP "voucher."
2. Correct. Otherwise, it would not be a "renewal" of your original AP.

*EDIT: *The expiration date of APs must be manually input by the CM.
So, when you do go to WDW and pick up your renewal AP card, check carefully to make sure the date of expiration is no earlier than "Jan. 18, 2019."


----------



## Aravan24

HappyGal said:


> My AP is going to expire on January 18th so I just called and renewed it over the phone.  I verified everything on MDE and it shows the AP renewal certificate but the expiration date on that is December 31,2030.
> 
> I'm confused because the cast member helping me said that it doesn't matter when I activate the AP, it will expire Jan. 18, 2019.



He was just saying that even if you activate your renewed AP today, it would still have an effective date of January 18, 2018 and an expiration date of January 18, 2019.

I’d also expect that if you tried to hold it and activate it in June 2018, for instance, that it would still expire on January 18, 2019 since it’s a renewal.


----------



## Robo

Aravan24 said:


> He was just saying that even if you activate your renewed AP today, it would still have an effective date of January 18, 2018 and an expiration date of January 18, 2019.


Point of order:
While I know what you're trying to say, the OP could not activate the AP renewal "today.'"
The first one stays valid until Jan. 18, and the renewal can't be activated until that date or later.


----------



## Aravan24

Robo said:


> Point of order:
> While I know what you're trying to say, the OP could not activate the AP renewal "today.'"
> The first one stays valid until Jan. 18, and the renewal can't be activated until that date or later.



Very true...I should have been more clear on that point. Thanks!

The specific quote from Robo's FAQ at the beginning of this thread, which applies to the AP renewals, is:



> *An AP can be "renewed"* (including any upgrades or downgrades) within 60 days BEFORE and up to 30 days AFTER AP expiration.
> There is a renewal price discount and *the original AP's Anniversary calendar date will not change.*


----------



## gogiantsfan11

New here.  Decided last minute to get a 1 day park hopper for my daughter and I to visit in two weeks while in Florida visiting colleges.  Online it says they will email me a receipt I take to park entrance to get my tickets.  My question is once i buy the tickets without having the physical ticket can I sign up for fast pass? Second, I plan on staying on Disney Dolphin using my spg points  to get Magic hours at AK so we can try and avoid long lines for FoP.  If we get there really early will the oth open for us to exchange our email for tickets or will have to wait? Thanks.


----------



## Robo

gogiantsfan11 said:


> New here.  Decided last minute to get a 1 day park hopper for my daughter and I to visit in two weeks while in Florida visiting colleges.  Online it says they will email me a receipt I take to park entrance to get my tickets.  My question is
> 
> 1. once i buy the tickets without having the physical ticket can I sign up for fast pass? Second, I plan on staying on Disney Dolphin using my spg points  to get Magic hours at AK so we can try and avoid long lines for FoP.
> 2. If we get there really early will the oth open for us to exchange our email for tickets or will have to wait? Thanks.


1. Yes. You need to have (or create) a MyDisneyExperience account to do so.
2. Most ordered tickets can be picked up while in line at the park gates.
Just have your confirmation number(s) and photo ID ready.
Guest Relations should also be open very early at DAK, as guests can't generally enter the park
without Guest Relations being open. You can get your plastic ticket there, too.

 to the DISboards, *gogiantsfan!*


----------



## gogiantsfan11

Robo said:


> 1. Yes. You need to have (or create) a MyDisneyExperience account to do so.
> 2. Most ordered tickets can be picked up while in line at the park gates.
> Just have your confirmation number(s) and photo ID ready.
> Guest Relations should also be open very early at DAK, as guests can't generally enter the park
> without Guest Relations being open. You can get your plastic ticket there, too.
> 
> to the DISboards, *gogiantsfan!*



Excellent.. Thanks!!


----------



## Iowamomof4

Will an AP voucher allow a person to make reservations using an AP discount? Does the AP have to be activated before you check in at the resort then?


----------



## Robo

Iowamomof4 said:


> 1. Will an AP voucher allow a person to make reservations using an AP discount?
> 2. Does the AP have to be activated before you check in at the resort then?


Anyone can book an AP room rate at any time (if available.)
1. You don't even need to have an AP voucher to book an AP room rate.
2. Nope.

You just need to buy or activate your AP during that trip.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Robo said:


> Anyone can book an AP room rate at any time (if available.)
> 1. You don't even need to have an AP voucher to book an AP room rate.
> 2. Nope.
> 
> You just need to buy or activate your AP during that trip.



Is there a trick to seeing the rates then? Because when I tried to look at them through Disney's website it just took me to a page to purchase AP's.


----------



## Wubar

Iowamomof4 said:


> Is there a trick to seeing the rates then? Because when I tried to look at them through Disney's website it just took me to a page to purchase AP's.


You can't see them online if you don't have an AP. The rates do get published publically when released, but you won't be able to check availability online.


----------



## Robo

Iowamomof4 said:


> Is there a trick to seeing the rates then? Because when I tried to look at them through Disney's website it just took me to a page to purchase AP's.



"AP resort rates" (unlike AP discounts for other items) are not available as a continuous or constant thing.
They are offered only sporadically and when Disney decides to offer an "AP resort sale."
It cannot be predicted when and if this will happen.
AP rates may or may not be in effect during a time when you will be traveling to WDW, and even then,
there are only a limited number of rooms that are available at the AP rate.

You can keep checking (and asking) the "Resort Forum" found *here* on the DIS about possible AP rates.


----------



## wuzzles

I bought the DVC annual passes for my family of 4.  My husband and I (DVC members) will be activating ours on a work trip in March. The whole family will be going in April but at least one of the kids (age 12) will be going to the parks with her grandparents on the 1st day without us.  Do we need to be there to activate her pass? We could just activate all 4 passes at the same time in March - at least I think we could even without the kids there - but I would hate to lose that extra month for the kids if we tried to sneak in an extra trip during school break next year.

Also I thought that with an annual pass voucher and a Disney hotel reservation you could make fastpass reservations at 60 days out.  Is this correct or would the pass need to actually be activated to make reservations?

Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## Robo

wuzzles said:


> I bought the DVC annual passes for my family of 4.  My husband and I (DVC members) will be activating ours on a work trip in March. The whole family will be going in April but at least one of the kids (age 12) will be going to the parks with her grandparents on the 1st day without us.
> 1. Do we need to be there to activate her pass?
> 2. We could just activate all 4 passes at the same time in March - at least I think we could even without the kids there -
> 3. but I would hate to lose that extra month for the kids if we tried to sneak in an extra trip during school break next year.
> 
> Also I thought that with an annual pass voucher and a Disney hotel reservation you could make fastpass reservations at 60 days out.
> 4. Is this correct
> 5. or would the pass need to actually be activated to make reservations?
> 
> Thanks for any guidance.


1. Probably. It could help if she has a school photo ID and you send with her the credit card you used to buy the AP.
2. Sure, you can do that. They don't need to "see" a child in order to activate an AP.
3. Up to you. If she has proper documentation, I don't see a problem.
4. Yes.
5. Nope.


----------



## wuzzles

Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## ArielSRL

I didn't see this in the upgrading tickets section, but if I missed it, I apologize. 

Can I buy an adult ticket to use to upgrade to a child's AP? There is no distinction in child/adult for APs, so does the original ticket have to be a child's ticket or not? I only ask because if the discount on an adult's ticket is more, then I can take advantage of that savings.

Also if I did buy an adult ticket, would MDE allow me to assign that ticket to a child for the purpose of making FPs ahead of time?

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## Robo

ArielSRL said:


> I didn't see this in the upgrading tickets section, but if I missed it, I apologize.
> 
> 1. Can I buy an adult ticket to use to upgrade to a child's AP? There is no distinction in child/adult for APs,
> 2. so does the original ticket have to be a child's ticket or not?
> 
> 3. Also if I did buy an adult ticket, would MDE allow me to assign that ticket to a child for the purpose of making FPs ahead of time?
> 
> Thanks, in advance.


1. Yes.
2. As long as the ticket to which you want to upgrade costs more than the original ticket, it's considered an upgrade.
3. I don't think the "system" is that sophisticated that it will matter.

However, all that said, if there's any doubt, why not just buy the child's version of the discounted ticket
and call the small amount of price difference "insurance" for fewer possible problems.


----------



## ArielSRL

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. As long as the ticket to which you want to upgrade costs more than the original ticket, it's considered an upgrade.
> 3. I don't think the "system" is that sophisticated that it will matter.
> 
> However, all that said, if there's any doubt, why not just buy the child's version of the discounted ticket
> and call the small amount of price difference "insurance" for fewer possible problems.


Sounds good. Thank you.

It probably isn't that much of a difference so your advice is probably best.


----------



## Maddie's Nana

We are Florida resident annual pass holders.  I just added my 16 year old niece to our room and asked for a two day hopper for her.  The CM told me to buy a 3 day Florida Discovery ticket for her -a 3 day hopper for less money.  I told her she wasn't a Florida resident and she said since they don't request IDs for minors, it was't a problem.  Doesn't sound quite right to me.  Any thoughts or past experiences??


----------



## Robo

Maddie's Nana said:


> I just added my 16 year old niece...  I told her she wasn't a Florida resident...
> The CM... said since they don't request IDs for minors, it was't a problem.



She's right.
That's the way it works for under-18 yrs. guests, as long as you take her to the parks.


----------



## Maddie's Nana

Robo said:


> She's right.
> That's the way it works for under-18 yrs. guests, as long as you take her to the parks.



Great.  Thanks for the info.  I only wish I had known earlier - we've been taking our DGD twice a year for 12 years.  Never bought her a Fl ticket.  ugh!!


----------



## La Belle

Hi,

Here is my question. My mother has an older no expiration ticket from 2005. She did not use the water park visits. Does this ticket have any value now? She wouldn't be interested in going to the waterpark but if the value could be used towards park pass that would be a bonus!

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

La Belle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is my question. My mother has an older no expiration ticket from 2005. She did not use the water park visits. Does this ticket have any value now? She wouldn't be interested in going to the waterpark but if the value could be used towards park pass that would be a bonus!
> 
> Thanks!



The ticket can only be used "as-is" for the assets that it has left on it, 
for park entries (Theme Parks and/or Water Parks,) but no "upgrade value."


----------



## La Belle

Robo said:


> The ticket can only be used "as-is" for the assets that it has left on it,
> for park entries (Theme Parks and/or Water Parks,) but no "upgrade value."



Thank you. I also assume it's non-transferable?


----------



## Robo

La Belle said:


> Thank you. I also assume it's non-transferable?



"Officially," non-transferrable.
But, with a ticket that old, it can be used by anyone who shows up with it.
It will need to be taken to a ticket booth for exchange to a new plastic RFID ticket.
Then, a new finger scan will be automatically be made by and for the person who next enters a park gate with that ticket.


----------



## La Belle

Robo said:


> "Officially," non-transferrable.
> But, with a ticket that old, it can be used by anyone who shows up with it.
> It will need to be taken to a ticket booth for exchange to a new plastic RFID ticket.
> Then, a new finger scan will be automatically be made by and for the person who next enters a park gate with that ticket.



Thank you!


----------



## gmar1210

Robo, quick question regarding the special Florida deal where 3 days is 159 or 4 days is 179

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/s...iscover/?CMP=EMC-WDWFY18Q2WDWFY18FLRESJan0005

Do I have to prepurchase these tickets online or can I buy them when I get to the park?


----------



## Robo

gmar1210 said:


> Robo, quick question regarding the special Florida deal where 3 days is 159 or 4 days is 179
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/s...iscover/?CMP=EMC-WDWFY18Q2WDWFY18FLRESJan0005
> 
> Do I have to prepurchase these tickets online or can I buy them when I get to the park?



I don't know. (I'm not in Florida, so I can't see that link.)
But, if you can find them from that link, and your MDX address is in Florida, I guess you can order them. 
(Which would be a very good plan if you want to book advance FP+.)

Otherwise, I don't know if they're available at the park ticket booths.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

gmar1210 said:


> Robo, quick question regarding the special Florida deal where 3 days is 159 or 4 days is 179
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/s...iscover/?CMP=EMC-WDWFY18Q2WDWFY18FLRESJan0005
> 
> Do I have to prepurchase these tickets online or can I buy them when I get to the park?



Discover Disney tickets can be purchased online or at any theme park ticket window. Either way, you'll need to show proof of residency at a ticket window before the tickets can be used.


----------



## msb578

msb578 said:


> Robo- I think you may have answered a similar question, but outside of this thread. I can’t find it for some reason...
> 
> If I have a one-day non-MK ticket, and I want to convert it to a one-day MK ticket, can that be done at a ticket window?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Wasn’t you Robo, it was @ravenclawtrekkie. It sounds like a CM might do it, but it’s not really standard procedure?


I’m giving my own post a reply, only because I have new information to share about this...

After emailing the Ticketing email address, they decided they were willing to change my tickets over the phone. They called this a courtesy, so it may not be standard procedure.

These are non-MK one-day tickets being changed to MK one-day tickets.


----------



## Dug720

Does upgrading affect your selected FP+? I'd think not since on site you'd clearly be in the 30 days, but just double checking.


----------



## Dug720

Also, is there a place to upgrade at IG or only the front of Epcot. If there is, I wonder if it might be easier to take a car to YC or Boardwalk and go into Epcot that way - less time consuming maybe?


----------



## Robo

Dug720 said:


> 1.  is there a place to upgrade at IG or only the front of Epcot.
> 2.  I wonder if it might be easier to take a car to YC or Boardwalk and go into Epcot that way - less time consuming maybe?


1. Yes. Two. There's a ticket booth and Guest Relations at the IG.
2. Guests not staying at an Epcot Resort cannot park there with the intention
of heading into a Theme Park.


----------



## Robo

Dug720 said:


> Does upgrading affect your selected FP+?



Nope.


----------



## Dug720

Robo said:


> 1. Yes. Two. There's a ticket booth and Guest Relations at the IG.
> 2. Guests not staying at an Epcot Resort cannot park there with the intention
> of heading into a Theme Park.



Thanks.

I don’t drive - it would be taking a Lyft.


----------



## Dug720

Robo said:


> Nope.



Thank you!


----------



## Robo

Dug720 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I don’t drive - it would be taking a Lyft.



Kind of a long walk just to (possibly) save a few minutes at a ticket booth.

Your timing (luck-of-the-draw) will affect any of the upgrade locations.


----------



## Dug720

Robo said:


> Kind of a long walk just to (possibly) save a few minutes at a ticket booth,
> but have fun!



I just wasn’t sure how long lines would be Sunday of Presidents Weekend.

And it would save walking back to WS to get the wristband for AP seating at the concert series and then back to the front for my FP+.

Then again, maybe I’ll just keep my GG dining package and sit in the dining package seats.


----------



## Conkozan

Hi,

I tried to search this thread rather than read all 150 pages of it but didn't find what I need.

I have:

....One adult 10 day park hopper from 2012 that was part of a package. Dad didn't go. Ticket never used. Ticket is on resort room card.

....One child 7 day park hopper from 2010 that was part of a package. Nephew got chickenpox and stayed home. Ticket never used. Ticket on resort room card. (and to make it even more interesting, nephew is now 11)

So what hoops do I need to go through to get these applied to me My Disney Experience Account?

We have a trip in April, the entire cast of characters are coming and would love to try for FoP fastpasses

Connie


----------



## Robo

Conkozan said:


> I have:
> One adult 10 day park hopper from 2012... Ticket is on resort room card.
> One child 7 day park hopper from 2010 that was part of a package.... nephew is now 11)
> So what hoops do I need to go through to get these applied to me My Disney Experience Account?
> We have a trip in April...



Try putting the numbers printed on the tickets into your MDX account in the Tickets section.

If that doesn't work,
Call WDW Ticketing at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat

When you arrive, you will need to upgrade the child's ticket to an adult ticket.
(You can also add "days," if needed.)
Your price to upgrade may be somewhat high.
7-day ADULT PH Currently. Current WDW price: $516.53 (incl. tax)
7-day CHILD PH from 2010. Current upgrade value: $446.24 (incl. tax)
*Cost to upgrade 7-day PH (child to Adult at current values) $70.29*


----------



## Conkozan

It worked! thank you SOOOO much


----------



## Pamela Sniatecki

I am planning a Disney vacation and a ticket question came up. We will be doing 7 park days and attending MVMCP one of those days. My plan was to buy 6 day base tickets and enter the park at 3 on the MVMCP day to save a few bucks. Will not having a “base ticket” that day affect our ability to plan fast passes for that day? I️ guess I am asking if we can still plan 7 days of FPS if we only purchased 6 day base tickets (staying on property, buying Disney vacation package). Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Pamela Sniatecki said:


> I am planning a Disney vacation and a ticket question came up. We will be doing 7 park days and attending MVMCP one of those days. My plan was to buy 6 day base tickets and enter the park at 3 on the MVMCP day to save a few bucks.
> 1. Will not having a “base ticket” that day affect our ability to plan fast passes for that day?
> 2. I️ guess I am asking if we can still plan 7 days of FPS if we only purchased 6 day base tickets (staying on property, buying Disney vacation package). Thanks!


1. If you don't have a regular ticket on MVMCP day, you can't enter MK until 4PM.
2. In the past, guests have been able to book 3 MK FP+ using just their MVMCP ticket with FP windows between 4PM and 6:30PM (actually the FPs would be timed 3:30, 4:30, 5:30)

BTW, unless you are buying a resort package with "Free Dining" (or other such deal that REQUIRES buying minimum tickets) I would NOT buy the tickets as part of the resort package, but just book resort as "room only" and buy your tickets from an authorized ticket reseller.
No advantage to buying the tickets with the resort, and in many cases, those tickets offer less
flexibility than stand-alone tickets.

 to the DISboards, *Pamela!


.*


----------



## Pamela Sniatecki

Robo said:


> 1. If you don't have a regular ticket on MVMCP day, you can't enter MK until 4PM.
> 2. In the past, guests have been able to book 3 MK FP+ using just their MVMCP ticket with FP windows between 4PM and 6:30PM (actually the FPs would be timed 3:30, 4:30, 5:30)
> 
> BTW, unless you are buying a resort package with "Free Dining" (or other such deal that REQUIRES buying minimum tickets) I would NOT buy the tickets as part of the resort package, but just book resort as "room only" and buy your tickets from an authorized ticket reseller.
> No advantage to buying the tickets with the resort, and in many cases, those tickets offer less
> flexibility than stand-alone tickets.
> 
> to the DISboards, *Pamela!
> 
> *
> 
> Thank you for the feedback, that makes a lot of sense!


----------



## Pamela Sniatecki

Just one more question about the tickets. What are the differences in “flexibility” with pirchasing through Disney vs. authorized retailer. I was looking at 6 day base tickets, not doing free Dining so I am interested in alternatives


----------



## Robo

Pamela Sniatecki said:


> Just one more question about the tickets. What are the differences in “flexibility” with pirchasing through Disney vs. authorized retailer. I was looking at 6 day base tickets, not doing free Dining so I am interested in alternatives



If you were to buy the tickets as part of a resort package and your arrival plans changed so that you wanted to arrive a day or more earlier than you planned
(and stay at a different resort for that extra time,) 
you could not book any advance FP+ for those days previous to your original check-n date until you finally did get to WDW.
If you buy tickets separately, you could re-book your advance FP+ for the day (or more) earlier than your original arrival date.
(You would be surprised how many times this has happened to guests who decided to change their arrival plans.)

Also, every person in your resort party would have to buy the same exact tickets if you book with the resort ticket package.
If you buy tickets separately, each person could have a different kind of ticket.

Plus, if you buy your tickets from an authorized reseller, you can get a discount on multi-day tickets.

Some popular/reliable resellers are-
UndercoverTourist.com
MapleLeafTickets.com
BoardwalkTicketing.com


----------



## Pamela Sniatecki

Thanks!


----------



## Jennasis

Help! We bought AP's using DH's debit card and planned to activate them in December when we visit. Yesterday, DH had his card number stolen so he had to have the c.c company cancel his card and issue a new one. Will this present a problem when we pick up the tix??? I know the card you used to buy the tix is supposed to be presented at pick up.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Jennasis said:


> Help! We bought AP's using DH's debit card and planned to activate them in December when we visit. Yesterday, DH had his card number stolen so he had to have the c.c company cancel his card and issue a new one. Will this present a problem when we pick up the tix??? I know the card you used to buy the tix is supposed to be presented at pick up.



Just tell the CM that the card was stolen and replaced. It happens all the time. As long as you’ve got the confirmation number and ID, they’ll find the tickets and put the appropriate note.

The CC verification is just an extra fraud prevention measure.


----------



## hereforthechurros

We have two day park passes (non hopper) however based on hours changes during our visit we may want to upgrade but won't know for sure until we are there. If after our second park pass day can we upgrade and hit another park? I was told that's how it works but seems odd. If someone can confirm that would be great - thanks!


----------



## siskaren

hereforthechurros said:


> We have two day park passes (non hopper) however based on hours changes during our visit we may want to upgrade but won't know for sure until we are there. If after our second park pass day can we upgrade and hit another park? I was told that's how it works but seems odd. If someone can confirm that would be great - thanks!



As long as you do it before the end of the second day - you can't go to the parks on Monday and Tuesday and then decide on Wednesday that you want to upgrade.


----------



## hereforthechurros

siskaren said:


> As long as you do it before the end of the second day - you can't go to the parks on Monday and Tuesday and then decide on Wednesday that you want to upgrade.


Right. We don't have three day tickets to upgrade on the third day. Just trying to confirm we could upgrade on the second day. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Robo

hereforthechurros said:


> We have two day park passes (non hopper) however based on hours changes during our visit we may want to upgrade but won't know for sure until we are there. If after our second park pass day can we upgrade and hit another park? I was told that's how it works but seems odd. If someone can confirm that would be great - thanks!



From the Upgrading Tickets Post (*HERE*) at of the top of this thread:


			
				Upgrading Tickets said:
			
		

> A ticket can be upgraded while at WDW:
> *Before* the guest uses that ticket to enter a park *-or-
> After* that ticket has been used to enter a park (or parks.)
> *No later than* on the same day that the last asset of the ticket has been used.


----------



## cel_disney

Help please - We are planning to purchase MYW tickets from a mousesavers or official ticket center.   If we decide that someone needs hopping during this trip and there is a price increase between now and April, what should we expect to pay?    Is hopping a flat fee upgrade or will they need to convert and pay the difference of the price increase?


----------



## Robo

cel_disney said:


> Help please - We are planning to purchase MYW tickets from a mousesavers or official ticket center.   If we decide that someone needs hopping during this trip and there is a price increase between now and April, what should we expect to pay?    Is hopping a flat fee upgrade or will they need to convert and pay the difference of the price increase?



If there is a price increase, I'd expect that there would be an increase in the cost of adding (upgrading to) the Hopper.
But, we don't know how much.


----------



## siskaren

Robo said:


> If there is a price increase, I'd expect that there would be an increase in the cost of adding (upgrading to) the Hopper.
> But, we don't know for sure.



But if cel_disney buys from UT (I assume that's what s/he meant by mousesavers), s/he wouldn't pay the price increase on just the base ticket itself, right (since UT is a discounted seller)? Wouldn't s/he just pay the hopper add-on price?


----------



## Robo

siskaren said:


> But if cel_disney buys from UT (I assume that's what s/he meant by mousesavers), s/he wouldn't pay the price increase on just the base ticket itself, right (since UT is a discounted seller)? Wouldn't s/he just pay the hopper add-on price?



We don't know.
That was not the case  after  the last upgrade.
(Remember the "Feb. 12, 2017" change-over date?)


----------



## cel_disney

siskaren said:


> But if cel_disney buys from UT (I assume that's what s/he meant by mousesavers), s/he wouldn't pay the price increase on just the base ticket itself, right (since UT is a discounted seller)? Wouldn't s/he just pay the hopper add-on price?



While this is what the current rules suggest - I just don't know if it will work that way.  I suspect they might require us to bridge to the current (new/increased) price - similar to tickets purchased before last years price increase.  I feel like this is definitely what will happen if we add days - but wasn't sure if Hopper updates would just be able to be added without the base ticket bridge...


----------



## Robo

cel_disney said:


> While this is what the current rules suggest - I just don't know if it will work that way.  I suspect they might require us to bridge to the current (new/increased) price - similar to tickets purchased before last years price increase.  I feel like this is definitely what will happen if we add days - but wasn't sure if Hopper updates would just be able to be added without the base ticket bridge...



The way it works is that you pay the difference between (example) a current "6-day Base"  and a current "6-day Hopper."

*However*, if they decide to DIFFERENTIATE between the cost a "6-day ticket" printed as late as the day BEFORE the next price increase (as in, a ticket purchased NOW) and the cost a "6-day Hopper" sold AFTER the price increase...
then the cost COULD BE higher than just the cost difference of the Hopper option, alone.


----------



## siskaren

Robo said:


> We don't know.
> That was not the case  after  the last upgrade.
> (Remember the "Feb. 12, 2017" change-over date?)



True - I forgot about that.


----------



## mlee.sunny

Hi,

Traveling with friends who each have a 2-day ticket no PH and 2-day ticket with PH for a total of 4 days. We want to plan days as follows:

Sunday: MK/AK
Monday: EP
Tues: AK/HS
Thurs: MK

Is this possible with their tickets? If so, how do we do it? Thanks!


----------



## erionm

mlee.sunny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Traveling with friends who each have a 2-day ticket no PH and 2-day ticket with PH for a total of 4 days. We want to plan days as follows:
> 
> Sunday: MK/AK
> Monday: EP
> Tues: AK/HS
> Thurs: MK
> 
> Is this possible with their tickets? If so, how do we do it? Thanks!


They will need to stop at either a Ticket Window or Guest Relations Location EACH morning (before entering a park) and have the tickets prioritized based on the intended usage for that day.


----------



## mlee.sunny

erionm said:


> They will need to stop at either a Ticket Window or Guest Relations Location EACH morning (before entering a park) and have the tickets prioritized based on the intended usage for that day.


Thank you!


----------



## summerlvr

Hello, and thank you Robo for compiling all this amazing ticket information. I am currently an AP holder and am considering renewing. I've read all the information on the first page and think I understand how this will (should) work, but would appreciate confirmation that my math is correct. I have an unused MYW 5D PH with WPF&M that I would like to use for my upgrade/ renewal.

 According to the link on the first page:
 Current price to renew AP is $676.28
 5D PH WPF&M sold for $463.28  
I would owe $213 + 6.5% tax, or $226.85

Am planning on doing the upgrade on January 30, so hopefully will beat this year's price increases.
I purchased my 5D pass from Undercover Tourist. Will this make my transaction more difficult?
Thanks!


----------



## Robo

summerlvr said:


> Hello, and thank you Robo for compiling all this amazing ticket information. I am currently an AP holder and am considering renewing. I've read all the information on the first page and think I understand how this will (should) work, but would appreciate confirmation that my math is correct. I have an unused MYW 5D PH with WPF&M that I would like to use for my upgrade/ renewal.
> 
> According to the link on the first page:
> Current price to renew AP is $676.28
> 5D PH WPF&M sold for $463.28
> I would owe $213 + 6.5% tax, or $226.85
> 
> Am planning on doing the upgrade on January 30, so hopefully will beat this year's price increases.
> I purchased my 5D pass from Undercover Tourist. Will this make my transaction more difficult?
> Thanks!


When did you buy your original UT ticket?


----------



## summerlvr

Prior to the increase last year


----------



## Robo

summerlvr said:


> Hello, and thank you Robo for compiling all this amazing ticket information. I am currently an AP holder and am considering renewing. I've read all the information on the first page and think I understand how this will (should) work, but would appreciate confirmation that my math is correct. I have an unused MYW 5D PH with WPF&M that I would like to use for my upgrade/ renewal.
> 
> According to the link on the first page:
> *A. *Current price to renew AP is $676.28
> *B.* 5D PH WPF&M sold for $463.28
> *C.* I would owe $213 + 6.5% tax, or $226.85
> 
> Am planning on doing the upgrade on January 30, so hopefully will beat this year's price increases.
> I purchased my 5D pass from Undercover Tourist. Will this make my transaction more difficult?
> Thanks!



*A. *Does that price include tax?
*B.* That $463.28 already includes the tax.
*C. *So (if A. includes tax) your upgrade price would be $213.00


----------



## summerlvr

I think I got the AP renewal rate off of the Disney website, so I don't think that included tax. Will probably go to Guest Services at Disney Springs, hopefully they will know how to correctly do this transaction!


----------



## Robo

summerlvr said:


> I think I got the AP renewal rate off of the Disney website, so I don't think that included tax. Will probably go to Guest Services at Disney Springs, hopefully they will know how to correctly do this transaction!



The Disney site does often provide the price with tax on many tickets ("bottom of page" price.)
You just have to check the listing to make sure.

Otherwise, if that AP renewal is before tax, add 6.5% to the renewal number and do the math.


----------



## 22Tink

I added some days to my Canadian Resident park tickets last week and MDE on my laptop has been really acting up ever since.  The CM had to delete my old tickets and relink my new ones. Now I keep getting red error messages and the site keeps refreshing repeatedly when I try to go to the 'view my tickets' and I get the screen with headless Olaf when I try to go into the FP booking screen.  My FP day is next week so I'm getting worried that the tickets may not be linked properly, preventing me from being able to book my FP.  They are showing up in the app but with a message prompting me to 'call Disney if I'm experiencing difficulty linking my tickets', which didn't show before I added the days.  I'm able to go into the FP booking in the MDE app and on the website on my phone or iPad but not on the computer so I'm thinking they must be linked or it wouldn't let me do that, right?  Would it be worth unlinking and relinking my tickets to see if it fixes this? Or is that even an option?  Or should I just leave it alone and hope that the iphone and ipad will be sufficient in booking my FP next week?  I just don't want to get up at 3:45am (on the west coast ) and not be able to book anything because the tickets aren't linked properly.  Thanks in advance, any help is appreciated!!


----------



## Robo

22Tink said:


> I added some days to my Canadian Resident park tickets last week and MDE on my laptop has been really acting up ever since...
> *with a message prompting me to 'call Disney* if I'm experiencing difficulty linking my tickets'



Do that, for sure.


----------



## 22Tink

Robo said:


> Do that, for sure.


Haha thanks, Robo.  I just figured they must already be linked and that's what Disney will tell me, too, since it's only the computer that seems to have issues.  My faith in the info on these boards is much higher than in Disney, considering it was Disney that messed up the linking to begin with!


----------



## MilesMouse

I've started reading the many, many pages and it's probably buried somewhere so forgive me for asking 

DW and I bought AP's online and know they need to be activated by going to a ticket booth. How late are the ticket booths open to be able to do this? We don't land until 5 at MCO but figured we'd have enough time to catch one of the fireworks shows that night. 

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

MilesMouse said:


> I've started reading the many, many pages and it's probably buried somewhere so forgive me for asking
> 
> DW and I bought AP's online and know they need to be activated by going to a ticket booth. How late are the ticket booths open to be able to do this? We don't land until 5 at MCO but figured we'd have enough time to catch one of the fireworks shows that night.
> 
> Thanks!


Guest Relations or ticket booth will work.
If a park is open, a Guest Relations and/or ticket booth at that park will be open.


----------



## afan

I've read the first page and back the last 12 pages or so and maybe I missed my answer, if so I apologize in advance.

I know the idea is to buy the ticket with the largest savings from ut or wherever to upgrade to an ap. But is that any ticket?  I'm going in Nov for 9 days. Should I be looking at only regular tickets, I know it's not peak, and then whichever is the best whether it has hoppers or not?  I'm guessing since I don't want them to ignore the wpm options.

Once I understand that my biggest issue will be whether I roll the dice and buy before the increase and hope they bridge to the new price or wait.  The expiration date is what confuses me on which way to go since I can use it til Dec if I buy now and after the increase I imagine it'll change to Dec 2019. Hmm...


----------



## Robo

afan said:


> 1. I know the idea is to buy the ticket with the largest savings from ut or wherever to upgrade to an ap.
> 2. But is that any ticket?  I'm going in Nov for 9 days.
> 3. Should I be looking at only regular tickets, I know it's not peak, and then whichever is the best
> 4. whether it has hoppers or not?
> 5. I'm guessing since I don't want them to ignore the wpm options.
> 
> 6. Once I understand that my biggest issue will be whether I roll the dice and buy before the increase and hope they bridge to the new price or wait.
> 7. The expiration date is what confuses me on which way to go since I can use it til Dec if I buy now and after the increase I imagine it'll change to Dec 2019. Hmm...


1. Yup.
2. Any MagicYourWay ticket.
3. There are no "peak" tickets EXCEPT for one-day tickets.
You won't find any discounted one-day tickets, anyway.
4. Doesn't matter which features as long as you buy the ticket
with the biggest savings compared to the WDW version.
5. If a discounted ticket which features the Water Parks and More 
happens to be the ticket with the most savings (I doubt that it will be, but you never know,)
that would be the ticket to buy.
Just DON'T USE any of the WP&More assets before you do the upgrade.
6. I'm thinking that would be unwise.
7. That would almost certainly be the case.
I'd not buy yet.


----------



## Kdubya

I thought I understood the process to upgrade a ticket purchased before the Feb ‘17 price increase from a reseller (UT) to an annual pass, but when I went to Guest Relations at Disney Springs this evening they only wanted to give me the value that UT must have paid (~$392 for a 7-day child park hopper), which is less than what I paid for it and definitely not gate price as of the price increase last year. About $50 more to upgrade than I was expecting. I asked if that was right and explained that I had paid more than that value and he even went to “ask someone in the back” and came back to say that was the only value they would give it. Did something change recently? The last time I looked into this was September- and from my notes then they were giving me the Feb 12 ‘17 gate price.


----------



## Robo

Kdubya said:


> I thought I understood the process to upgrade a ticket purchased before the Feb ‘17 price increase from a reseller (UT) to an annual pass, but when I went to Guest Relations at Disney Springs this evening they only wanted to give me the value that UT must have paid (~$392 for a 7-day child park hopper), which is less than what I paid for it and definitely not gate price as of the price increase last year. About $50 more to upgrade than I was expecting. I asked if that was right and explained that I had paid more than that value and he even went to “ask someone in the back” and came back to say that was the only value they would give it.
> 
> * Did something change recently?*


Nope.
So sorry that you encountered a poorly trained CM.
(I always love the "I even asked someone in the back" line.)

I hope that you try again and get a CM more versed in upgrade procedure.
Please report back.


----------



## summerlvr

Robo said:


> The Disney site does often provide the price with tax on many tickets ("bottom of page" price.)
> You just have to check the listing to make sure.
> 
> Otherwise, if that AP renewal is before tax, add 6.5% to the renewal number and do the math.



Thank you Robo


----------



## Kdubya

Robo said:


> Nope.
> So sorry that you encountered a poorly trained CM.
> (I always love the "I even asked someone in the back" line.)
> 
> I hope that you try again and get a CM more versed in upgrade procedure.
> Please report back.



Thanks! Looks like I’ll be trying again at MK tomorrow if I have time. That’s what I thought, but since I hadn’t been following this thread for awhile I wanted to check!  I had all my numbers written down for what I should be paying and so glad I did!  When he came back from the magical office I really expected him to change it. But I didn’t feel like arguing, he seemed very adamant!


----------



## Robo

Kdubya said:


> Thanks! Looks like I’ll be trying again at MK tomorrow if I have time. That’s what I thought, but since I hadn’t been following this thread for awhile I wanted to check!  I had all my numbers written down for what I should be paying and so glad I did!  When he came back from the magical office I really expected him to change it. But I didn’t feel like arguing, he seemed very adamant!





Kdubya said:


> I thought I understood the process to upgrade a ticket purchased before the Feb ‘17 price increase from a reseller (UT) to an annual pass... 7-day child park hopper...


A 7-day child park hopper purchased before the Feb. 12, 2017 should have an upgrade value of *$446.24 *(including tax.)
Subtract that amount from the current price (including tax) of the AP to which you want to upgrade.
That difference price should be what you pay for the new AP.


----------



## hsmamato2

Robo... I'm currently re-reading your (very helpful) ticket upgrades info....and I'm confused. I have a 5 day MYW base, purchased in 2016...I want to upgrade to an 8 day base ticket after I enter the park (this is still the key,right?) so I need to calculate the 'pre 2/12/17' price of the ticket towards the CURRENT price of the 8 day at the gate? then add 6.5% tax?  so if that's right (the 'pre 2/12/17 price seems kind of low)  then I calculate old pass @ $362.10+$85.20= cost to upgrade to 8 days? (current 8 day is 447.30)   that comes out to 28.40 per day for 3 extra days?


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> I have a 5 day MYW base, purchased in 2016...
> I want to upgrade to an 8 day base ticket
> 1. after I enter the park (this is still the key,right?)
> 2. so I need to calculate the 'pre 2/12/17' price of the ticket
> 3. towards the CURRENT price of the 8 day at the gate?
> 4. then add 6.5% tax?
> 5. old pass @ $362.10
> 6. +$85.20= cost to upgrade to 8 days? (current 8 day is 447.30)
> 7.  that comes out to 28.40 per day for 3 extra days?



1. Nope. There is no benefit (or downside, either) to entering a park before upgrading.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.
4. Well, the price list of pre-Feb. tickets (the link I provided) INCLUDES tax,
so just make sure that the price you use for the 8-day ticket ALSO includes tax.
Then, you don't need to figure any additional tax after doing the calculation.
5. Yes. $362.10.
Current 8-day base $447.30
6. Yes. $85.20 
7. You're correct.


----------



## hsmamato2

Robo said:


> 1. Nope. There is no benefit (or downside, either) to entering a park before upgrading.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. Well, the price list of pre-Feb. tickets (the link I provided) INCLUDES tax,
> so just make sure that the price you use for the 8-day ticket ALSO includes tax.
> Then, you don't need to figure any additional tax after doing the calculation.
> 5. Yes. $362.10.
> Current 8-day base $447.30
> 6. Yes. $85.20
> 7. You're correct.


Thank you!!!


----------



## momoftwins

Oh joy! First, thank you Robo for this thread. I will be honest in that my eyes glazed over when I saw how many responses 

I will try to keep my question short and sweet. We have so so many passes with water park passes, Disney Quest, and I even think some min golf options that we have accumulated over the years. God only knows if there are even park days left on them. 

1. Is any of the value for these options good towards park passes, or just their original intent?
2. What happens with the Disney Quest options that are on the tickets? Are they just forfeited?

Gosh. I think we have over a month's worth of water park options we will probably never use.

Anyway, thanks so much for your time.

Pam


----------



## Robo

momoftwins said:


> We have so so many passes with water park passes, Disney Quest, and I even think some min golf options that we have accumulated over the years. God only knows if there are even park days left on them.
> 
> 1. Is any of the value for these options good towards park passes, or just their original intent?
> 2. What happens with the Disney Quest options that are on the tickets? Are they just forfeited?



Hi Pam!
1. Just their original intent.
2. There should not be any "specific" DQ options.
DQ was just one of the multiple choices you could make. (You still can choose from the remaining options.)
(Mini Golf should be one of the choices you can make.)


----------



## hsmamato2

hsmamato2 said:


> Thank you!!!


@Robo- I just requested 2 family members to friend me on MDE. I selected 'only shared plans' which we have none of currently. That said, I can see the ticket entitlements,and the hotel reservations they made in my MDE list. (sigh) is this what it's supposed to look like? I'm concerned it'll look like I'm supposed to be multiple places (hotel) at once, and something will autocancel.  Also 2nd linking question- for my Brother, he has a family,each with their own ticket. I sent the request,and he accepted, but I can see just his. Do I need to send the request for each person with a ticket on his account? and then I'll be able to see them thru mine,and make Fp+ for them too?


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> @Robo- I just requested 2 family members to friend me on MDE. I selected 'only shared plans' which we have none of currently. That said, I can see the ticket entitlements,and the hotel reservations they made in my MDE list. (sigh) is this what it's supposed to look like? I'm concerned it'll look like I'm supposed to be multiple places (hotel) at once, and something will auto cancel.
> Also 2nd linking question- for my Brother, he has a family,each with their own ticket. I sent the request,and he accepted, but I can see just his. Do I need to send the request for each person with a ticket on his account? and then I'll be able to see them thru mine,and make Fp+ for them too?



Sorry, this is out of my area of knowledge.


----------



## cel_disney

hsmamato2 said:


> @Robo- I just requested 2 family members to friend me on MDE. I selected 'only shared plans' which we have none of currently. That said, I can see the ticket entitlements,and the hotel reservations they made in my MDE list. (sigh) is this what it's supposed to look like? I'm concerned it'll look like I'm supposed to be multiple places (hotel) at once, and something will autocancel.  Also 2nd linking question- for my Brother, he has a family,each with their own ticket. I sent the request,and he accepted, but I can see just his. Do I need to send the request for each person with a ticket on his account? and then I'll be able to see them thru mine,and make Fp+ for them too?



Calling Disney is the easiest way to get this sorted out and get all of the families linked.  The CMs I have worked with have been really fast at addressing these when I have been linking with other families. (My most recent call was Sunday!).


----------



## erionm

hsmamato2 said:


> @Robo- I just requested 2 family members to friend me on MDE. I selected 'only shared plans' which we have none of currently. That said, I can see the ticket entitlements,and the hotel reservations they made in my MDE list. (sigh) is this what it's supposed to look like? I'm concerned it'll look like I'm supposed to be multiple places (hotel) at once, and something will autocancel.


The "Only shared plans" options only works one way.  Since you have it set for your connected friends, they won't see any of your plans they are not included in.  In order for you not to see all of your friends plans (that you are not included in), they also need to set the view only shared plans option in their Family & Friends list.



> Also 2nd linking question- for my Brother, he has a family,each with their own ticket. I sent the request,and he accepted, but I can see just his. Do I need to send the request for each person with a ticket on his account? and then I'll be able to see them thru mine,and make Fp+ for them too?


Go back to your Family & Friends list and click 'Add a Guest' again.  The default option is to show "People you may know" which will include managed profiles of connected friends.  If you select those you want to make plans for, an email will be sent to the managing account for approval.  Once approved, you will be able to make plans for them.


----------



## hsmamato2

erionm said:


> The "Only shared plans" options only works one way.  Since you have it set for your connected friends, they won't see any of your plans they are not included in.  In order for you not to see all of your friends plans (that you are not included in), they also need to set the view only shared plans option in their Family & Friends list.
> 
> 
> Go back to your Family & Friends list and click 'Add a Guest' again.  The default option is to show "People you may know" which will include managed profiles of connected friends.  If you select those you want to make plans for, an email will be sent to the managing account for approval.  Once approved, you will be able to make plans for them.


Thank you so much!!! How do people navigate Disney anymore without these boards for help!?


----------



## DisneyEater

DisneyEater said:


> So I read through the upgrade part, and I see you can upgrade the FL resident passes that last 6 months after the 14 days.  I have the DVC pass that they offered that is good for 6 months and I am hoping I can do the same thing.  Does anyone know if that can be done?  I used 4 of the 7 days in September already, so way past the 14 days.



Just want to confirm that I was able to upgrade this pass.


----------



## MickeyandElsa

Hoping for help on this one — we have unused 2day PH tickets we had to purchase for our free dining offer from last year.  Since we have an AP, we didn’t need them but would like to apply the cost of those tickets to our AP renewal.  They are listed on MDX.  We will be at Disney in April, but leaving a couple of days before the 60-day renewal window. Will we be able to renew online or over the phone, and still apply those tickets to our renewal cost?


----------



## Robo

MickeyandElsa said:


> Hoping for help on this one — we have unused 2day PH tickets we had to purchase for our free dining offer from last year.  Since we have an AP, we didn’t need them but would like to apply the cost of those tickets to our AP renewal.  They are listed on MDX.  We will be at Disney in April, but leaving a couple of days before the 60-day renewal window. Will we be able to renew online or over the phone, and still apply those tickets to our renewal cost?



When you are at WDW, go to a Guest Relations and explain.
They can help you either do the renewal early, or set up a file that will allow you to renew using the value of the older tickets when you are back home.


----------



## MickeyandElsa

That is what I was hoping for! Thank you for the quick response!


----------



## cait28

Read through the last few pages and didn't see my question - hoping someone can answer - tickets that are bought now - do they expire at the end of this year or the end of 2019 or no one knows?


----------



## beesly

Robo said:


> *Special Tickets* (generally, not fully available to all USA residents at all times.)
> *
> ...
> 
> Military Tickets -*
> These are tickets similar to MYW tickets and can be sold at various military bases and at the Shades of Green Resort at WDW.
> These Military Tickets are not only price-discounted, but Florida Sales Tax is not charged.
> 
> *Military "Non-Salute" Tickets* can be upgraded similarly to regular MYW tickets.
> They can be "price bridged" to the current gate price of the equivalent ticket.
> These are subject to the same rules as MYW ticket upgrades:
> Must be done within 14 days of first use and with entitlements still remaining on the ticket.
> 
> *Military "Salute" Tickets* can only be upgraded in limited ways.
> There's a 5 day option this year, so someone with a 4 day Salute ticket can add the extra day. They can also add either option they didn't already have (PH or WPF&M).
> This can be done up until the ticket is expired, regardless of entitlements remaining.
> 
> *Any of the military tickets, Salute or not, can be upgraded to an AP.*
> But, the *Salute* tickets only get price bridged to their own equivalent gate price, with tax included - not to the full price of a regular 4 or 5 day PH/WPF&M.
> *If any WPF&M entries have been used*, the ticket can only be upgraded to the *Platinum Plus* pass.
> 
> Some military tickets have been subject to blackout dates.
> It appears that at least for the rest of 2017, there are no blackout dates, and
> that valid admission dates run through December 19, 2017.
> 
> Ticket purchases are _generally_ considered to be "non-refundable."



Hi!  I'm helping a coworker to plan a last minute trip that's about two weeks away. He is a member of the military eligible to purchase "Salute" tickets, and he plans to do this upon arrival at WDW. It appears that - unlike MYW tickets - the entitlements on Salute tickets could be used on more than one trip; is that correct? For example, if he purchased a 5-day ticket and used three days on the upcoming trip, could he return for two more days anytime before December 19, 2018? TIA!


----------



## Robo

cait28 said:


> Read through the last few pages and didn't see my question - hoping someone can answer - tickets that are bought now - do they expire at the end of this year or the end of 2019 or no one knows?



Nothing has changed as far as I know, so I'd expect Dec. 31, 2018.

Below is from the current WDW tickets page:


> Multi-day tickets are valid for one theme park per day for each day of the ticket. The first use must be on or before December 31, 2018.


----------



## Robo

beesly said:


> Hi!  I'm helping a coworker to plan a last minute trip that's about two weeks away. He is a member of the military eligible to purchase "Salute" tickets, and he plans to do this upon arrival at WDW.
> 
> 1. It appears that - unlike MYW tickets - the entitlements on Salute tickets could be used on more than one trip; is that correct?
> 2.  For example, if he purchased a 5-day ticket and used three days on the upcoming trip, could he return for two more days anytime before December 19, 2018? TIA!



1. Yes.
2. Yes.

Based on your question, I just edited/updated my Sticky post with the 2018 dates.
Thanks!


----------



## cait28

Robo said:


> Nothing has changed as far as I know, so I'd expect Dec. 31, 2018.
> 
> Below is from the current WDW tickets page:


THANK YOU - I looked for that info and for some reason...couldn't find it!!


----------



## beesly

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> 
> Based on your question, I just edited/updated my Sticky post with the 2018 dates.
> Thanks!



Excellent. , Robo!


----------



## StageTek

AP - Confirming:

Just purchased my first AP. I'm going with a CM at the end of Jan so won't use it (Main Gate Pass). I just want to confirm that the AP will not be automatically activated while I'm there and using my MB. (beacuse I won't be using the MB to enter the parks - only for charging and Resort entry) That I can wait and activate it in Sept when I go again.


----------



## siskaren

StageTek said:


> AP - Confirming:
> 
> Just purchased my first AP. I'm going with a CM at the end of Jan so won't use it (Main Gate Pass). I just want to confirm that the AP will not be automatically activated while I'm there and using my MB. (beacuse I won't be using the MB to enter the parks - only for charging and Resort entry) That I can wait and activate it in Sept when I go again.



Correct - entering a park doesn't activate an AP.


----------



## StageTek

Glad I'm wrapping my head around it! I guess it really isn't that complicated. But it's so nice to have a place like this and people like you to talk with about it.

I'll be going in Sept and will activate my AP then. 

A fun little aside: I was cleaning off my desk a few days ago and found a payroll check for almost the exact amount of an AP hidden under papers since April of 2016. Kinda like free money...

Okay no judgment that I hadn't cleaned up my desk in 21 months


----------



## momoftwins

Robo said:


> Hi Pam!
> 1. Just their original intent.
> 2. There should not be any "specific" DQ options.
> DQ was just one of the multiple choices you could make. (You still can choose from the remaining options.)
> (Mini Golf should be one of the choices you can make.)



Thank you Robo!!!!


----------



## bline22

Hello, not sure if i should pose this in its own thread or part of this.  

i have been to Disney a number of times but always purchased tickets from Disney. I found this site and see these brokers mentioned one of which is boardwalkticketing.com  With the cost of the 7 tickets I am buying simply a bit nervous of going outside of what i am used to so hoping people have had some experience one way or the other.  

I can't find a whole lot on them but wondering if anyone has had issue using them or if they are legit?  We are coming the first week of February.


----------



## TinkerTerry

bline22 said:


> Hello, not sure if i should pose this in its own thread or part of this.
> 
> i have been to Disney a number of times but always purchased tickets from Disney. I found this site and see these brokers mentioned one of which is boardwalkticketing.com  With the cost of the 7 tickets I am buying simply a bit nervous of going outside of what i am used to so hoping people have had some experience one way or the other.
> 
> I can't find a whole lot on them but wondering if anyone has had issue using them or if they are legit?  We are coming the first week of February.


I haven’t purchased a ticket directly thru Disney for many years. I haven’t used Boardwalk ticketing but I have used Undercover Tourist and Parksavers. Haven’t had a problem yet.


----------



## Robo

cait28 said:


> THANK YOU - I looked for that info and for some reason...couldn't find it!!



Its in the disclaimer section at the bottom of the page.


bline22 said:


> Hello, not sure if i should pose this in its own thread or part of this.
> 
> i have been to Disney a number of times but always purchased tickets from Disney. I found this site and see these brokers mentioned one of which is boardwalkticketing.com  With the cost of the 7 tickets I am buying simply a bit nervous of going outside of what i am used to so hoping people have had some experience one way or the other.
> 
> I can't find a whole lot on them but wondering if anyone has had issue using them or if they are legit?  We are coming the first week of February.



BoardwalkTicketing is a Disney World authorized ticket reseller/discounter.


----------



## myttam

I have an AP that expires 30 Jan.  However, MDE is letting me make FP+ reservations up to 1 Feb.  Would I still be able to get in the parks then?  Is there an unspoken 2-day grace period?


----------



## Robo

myttam said:


> I have an AP that expires 30 Jan.  However, MDE is letting me make FP+ reservations up to 1 Feb.
> 1. Would I still be able to get in the parks then?
> 2. Is there an unspoken 2-day grace period?



1. Doubtful.
Does the AP show *in your MDE* that it expires on 30 Jan.?
If it does then, you should be able to use the AP thru that date.

2. No.


----------



## myttam

Robo said:


> 1. Doubtful.
> Does the AP show *in your MDE* that it expires on 30 Jan.?
> If it does then, you should be able to use the AP thru that date.
> 
> 2. No.



Thanks, that's what I thought.

Yes, it shows the AP expiring on 30 Jan.  Which is correct.  I was just curious why it would let me make FP+ reservations for a couple more days.  Unsure if I'm even going to be there that week, but if I am, I will try and use it on the 31st just to see what happens.  Seems like they are pretty accurate with the ticket dates and everything inside MDE.

Does anyone else with an AP see this discrepancy and/or get in after theirs expired?


----------



## zippyfan34

I know many times Disney raises prices in February.  We are planning on going to Disney in November 2019 and was looking to buy those tickets now before the increase.  Any idea when Disney will change their website for the expiration to move from 12/31/18 to 12/31/19?


----------



## jenmsmith

DH and I have APs and are going to WDW at the end of January. We bought UCT tickets for our children for a trip in March. I may want to add a day or two to their tickets. Can I do that when we are at WDW in January? Or do I have to wait until March?


----------



## Robo

zippyfan34 said:


> I know many times Disney raises prices in February.  We are planning on going to Disney in November 2019 and was looking to buy those tickets now before the increase.  Any idea when Disney will change their website for the expiration to move from 12/31/18 to 12/31/19?


The probability is very high that they will move the expiration date.


----------



## Robo

jenmsmith said:


> DH and I have APs and are going to WDW at the end of January. We bought UCT tickets for our children for a trip in March.
> I may want to add a day or two to their tickets.
> Can I do that when we are at WDW in January?


Yes


----------



## zippyfan34

zippyfan34 said:


> I know many times Disney raises prices in February.  We are planning on going to Disney in November 2019 and was looking to buy those tickets now before the increase.  Any idea when Disney will change their website for the expiration to move from 12/31/18 to 12/31/19?


I didn't check today before I posted.  I checked now and they did move it to 12/31/19.


----------



## Robo

zippyfan34 said:


> I didn't check today before I posted.  I checked now and they did move it to 12/31/19.



Where did you check?
The WDW Tickets *Page* still says 12/31/18.



> The 1-Day Ticket: Magic Kingdom Park is valid for one admission to Magic Kingdom park on a date that is valid for the ticket type (Peak, Regular or Value). This ticket must be used on or before December 31, 2018 and is not valid at Epcot or Disney’s Hollywood Studios or Disney’s Animal Kingdom park.
> 
> The 1-Day Ticket: Epcot or Disney’s Hollywood Studios or Disney’s Animal Kingdom Park is valid for one admission to any one of these 3 parks on a date that is valid for the ticket type (Peak, Regular or Value). This ticket must be used on or before December 31, 2018 and is not valid at Magic Kingdom park.
> 
> Multi-day tickets are valid for one theme park per day for each day of the ticket. The first use must be on or before December 31, 2018.
> 
> Multi-day tickets and any options purchased must be used within 14 days of first use, except for Florida Resident 3-Day and 4-Day Tickets. Florida Resident 3-Day and 4-Day Tickets expire 6 months after first use. First use must occur on or before December 31, 2018.


----------



## zippyfan34

Robo said:


> Where did you check?
> The WDW Tickets *Page* still says 12/31/18.


When I go here:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/.

I see this:

Tickets and any options purchased must be used within 14 days of first use. The first day of use must be on or before December 31, 2019. Park Hopper and Park Hopper Plus Options include same-day admission to all 4 theme parks on each day of your ticket. In addition, the Park Hopper Plus Option includes a certain number of visits to a water park or other Walt Disney World fun. Water Parks subject to rehabilitation, season and weather closures. Tee times are required for Disney's Oak Trail Golf Course and are subject to availability. View Details


----------



## Robo

zippyfan34 said:


> When I go here:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/.
> 
> I see this:
> 
> Tickets and any options purchased must be used within 14 days of first use. The first day of use must be on or before December 31, 2019...



Hmmm.
Below is a screen-grab from my computer on that page, even after clearing my browser's cookies.


----------



## zippyfan34

That is weird.  When I click your think I get the 2018 date you show.  But here is the screenshot that I get when I go to the ticket site directly.


----------



## erionm

zippyfan34 said:


> That is weird.  When I click your think I get the 2018 date you show.  But here is the screenshot that I get when I go to the ticket site directly.


If you scroll to the bottom of the page (past the total and the 'Continue' button), there it still shows a 12/31/2018 first use by date.  Looks like Disney hasn't fully updated the webpages.


----------



## Kudmani

MickeyandElsa said:


> Hoping for help on this one — we have unused 2day PH tickets we had to purchase for our free dining offer from last year.  Since we have an AP, we didn’t need them but would like to apply the cost of those tickets to our AP renewal.  They are listed on MDX.  We will be at Disney in April, but leaving a couple of days before the 60-day renewal window. Will we be able to renew online or over the phone, and still apply those tickets to our renewal cost?


Would you mind reporting back on this and letting me know if you have any problems in April?  I am in the same situation with 2 day tickets from a free dining trip in August.  We have APs that will expire mid-August.  While visiting over Christmas, I upgraded the tickets to 10 day in case we decide to go later in the summer (still within our renewal window).  A guest relations CM (International Gateway) said that guests would no longer be allowed to apply MYW tickets to AP renewals and that they could only be used to purchase a new AP.  He wrote something down on a white piece of paper for my "magical file" and said it would allow me to use my tickets for AP renewals in August, but that would not work for future trips.  I didn't know I had a "magical file", so I was a little confused.  Maybe I did something wrong by upgrading the tickets from 2 to 10 days?  Just interested to hear how your experience goes to give myself a better idea of what to expect on our trip later this year. TIA.


----------



## Robo

Kudmani said:


> 1. A guest relations CM (International Gateway) said that guests would no longer be allowed to apply MYW tickets to AP renewals and that they could only be used to purchase a new AP.
> 2. He wrote something down on a white piece of paper for my "magical file" and said it would allow me to use my tickets for AP renewals in August, but that would not work for future trips.  I didn't know I had a "magical file", so I was a little confused.
> 3. Maybe I did something wrong by upgrading the tickets from 2 to 10 days?
> 4.  Just interested to hear how your experience goes to give myself a better idea of what to expect on our trip later this year. TIA.


1. No reason to think that Disney would suddenly rather guests NOT spend a lot more money by purchasing (and using) an AP upgrade.
2. It's just your "guest file." Everyone who has dealt with Disney (beyond just basic tickets) has a guest file in the computer.
3. Nope.
4. Always good to hear reports, magical and not so magical.  (I'm not kidding.)
But, just know that reports (like your experience in this post) don't
necessarily mean that what happened on X date is what is "supposed to happen,"
or that is should be what will happen the next time a different CM is approached
to handle a similar procedure.


----------



## mastermind307

I'm read the information about upgrading tickets, but before I decided whether or not to add an extra day, I want to make sure I know how much it will cost.   Last February, I purchased 2 7 day PH tickets from Undercover Tourist before the price increase for a total of $836 (including tax).  
On the Disney site the current price for two 7 day PH is $1033.06 (including tax)
The current price for two 8 day PH is $1056.36 (including tax)
What price will I pay to add an 8th day to my 7 day PHs?  I booked a later flight and trying to decide whether or not it will be worth it to add a day so we can visit a park on our departure day.  I've never had to add day after buying tickets so this is all new to me.


----------



## closetmickey

Can someone please clarify for me?  I bought 5 day PH tickets in March of '16 from UT. They were leftover tix from before the price hike that occurred around the same time.  My intention was to possibly add a 6th day or the Water Park option to them when we visit the parks this summer.  I called UT yesterday and they told me that the price to upgrade to either option would be the current value of the new desired ticket, less the CURRENT value of the ticket in my hand.  But in reading this thread, it appears that things have changed and I will only receive the value actually paid to put towards the desired new ticket.  When I asked about this, she said that since I bought the tickets before the change in policy, that my tickets would be grandfathered in.  Please tell me she is right?? Otherwise the upgrades will be just too expensive

Thank you for all the knowledge shared on this thread!


----------



## Robo

mastermind307 said:


> I'm read the information about upgrading tickets, but before I decided whether or not to add an extra day, I want to make sure I know how much it will cost.   Last February, I purchased 2 7 day PH tickets from Undercover Tourist before the price increase for a total of $836 (including tax).
> On the Disney site the current price for two 7 day PH is $1033.06 (including tax)
> The current price for two 8 day PH is $1056.36 (including tax)
> What price will I pay to add an 8th day to my 7 day PHs?  I booked a later flight and trying to decide whether or not it will be worth it to add a day so we can visit a park on our departure day.  I've never had to add day after buying tickets so this is all new to me.


For upgrading, it doesn’t matter what you paid for the UT tickets.
Each will be worth $467.54 in the upgrade.
So, subtract 467.54 from 527.18 and that’s what upgrading to an 8-day PH will cost (unless there is a price increase before your trip.)


----------



## Robo

closetmickey said:


> Can someone please clarify for me?  I bought 5 day PH tickets in March of '16 from UT. They were leftover tix from before the price hike that occurred around the same time.  My intention was to possibly add a 6th day or the Water Park option to them when we visit the parks this summer.
> 1. I called UT yesterday and they told me that the price to upgrade to either option would be the current value of the new desired ticket, less the CURRENT value of the ticket in my hand.
> 2. But in reading this thread, it appears that things have changed and I will only receive the value actually paid to put towards the desired new ticket.
> 3. When I asked about this, she said that since I bought the tickets before the change in policy, that my tickets would be grandfathered in.  Please tell me she is right??
> 4. Otherwise the upgrades will be just too expensive
> 
> Thank you for all the knowledge shared on this thread!


1. Sorry, but no.
2. That’s not what my info says, however.
3. Nope.
Your UT tickets will be worth (in the upgrade transaction) what the DISNEY price was just prior to Feb. 12, 2017. Those prices are found at a link I provided in the “Upgrading Tickets” post in the Tickets Sticky.
4. Some upgrades can be rather costly.


----------



## closetmickey

Robo said:


> 1. Sorry, but no.
> 2. That’s not what my info says, however.
> 3. Nope.
> Your UT tickets will be worth (in the upgrade transaction) what the DISNEY price was just prior to Feb. 12, 2017. Those prices are found at a link I provided in the “Upgrading Tickets” post in the Tickets Sticky.
> 4. Some upgrades can be rather costly.



I was pretty certain she was wrong!  Bummer that things changed since time of purchase.  Thanks for confirming....


----------



## closetmickey

A follow-up to my question… Just to add insult to injury… 

So if I just want to add the waterpark feature to my 5 day PH, I still need to pay the price difference to the current 5 day PH pass before I pay to add the waterpark feature? Thanks again.


----------



## Robo

closetmickey said:


> A follow-up to my question… Just to add insult to injury…
> 
> So if I just want to add the waterpark feature to my 5 day PH, I still need to pay the price difference to the current 5 day PH pass before I pay to add the waterpark feature? Thanks again.



Yes.

5-Day PH _PLUS_ (with Water Parks and More)  Current Price: $489.90
-Minus-
5-Day PH (Disney price prior to Feb. 12, 2017) $435.59
-Equals-
Price to upgrade  (including tax) $54.31


----------



## closetmickey

Robo said:


> Yes.
> 
> 5-Day PH _PLUS_ (with Water Parks and More)  Current Price: $489.90
> -Minus-
> 5-Day PH (Disney price prior to Feb. 12, 2017) $435.59
> -Equals-
> Price to upgrade  (including tax) $54.31


 Thank you, Robo! You’ve been very helpful.


----------



## mastermind307

Robo said:


> For upgrading, it doesn’t matter what you paid for the UT tickets.
> Each will be worth $467.54 in the upgrade.
> So, subtract 467.54 from 528.18 and that’s what upgrading to an 8-day PH will cost (unless there is a price increase before your trip.)


Thank you!  I'm glad I asked before I made my final decision.   $120 to be able to spend a few hours in a park is not worth it, so I'll be rethinking our plans on our departure day.


----------



## Fern

I'm new to the idea of price bridging, but we are on a super tight budget this trip! Can someone please explain to me like 5 year old? I saw that there is a great deal on OTC for 3 day tickets with free upgrade to park hopper for $280. If I buy those and bring them in to upgrade to 4 day park hoppers on arrival, I *think* that means that I would pay the difference between the 3 day PH cost from Disney at the time of issue and the 4 day PH sot from Disney currently - eg. 81.00 each? Is that the idea?


----------



## Robo

Fern said:


> A. OTC... 3 day tickets with park hopper $280.
> upgrade to 4 day park hoppers on arrival,
> B. I would pay the difference between the 3 day PH cost from Disney and the 4 day PH from Disney
> C. - eg. 81.00 each? Is that the idea?



A. OK.
B. Yes.
Disney Price>
3-Day PH $371.69 (including tax)
4-Day PH $462.53 (including tax)
C. Yes. $80.94 (including tax)


----------



## Fern

Awesome, thank you! Word problems were never my strong suit in school.   That is really helpful!


----------



## zippyfan34

We are planning on doing Disney in November 2019 for 2 adults and 2 kids.  We plan on being in the parks 8 days.  I was planning on getting the kids and wife 8 day tickets and getting myself an annual pass so that we can get lodging discounts (hoping they will still have that but based on past history there is a good chance).  We are planning on getting tickets now before any price increases that may occur.  Currently an 8 day adult before tax is $420 and an AP is $779.  We would get Memory Maker which is a $169 savings as its included in the AP.  So with no other discounts we would be paying an extra $190 for the AP.  Based on the past 2 years in November the lodging discount has been between 20-30%, so with 9 nights it will more than make up that difference as well as maybe 2 dining experiences.  I have a couple questions on how things will work:

1.  If I don't activate the AP until we check in in November, how does the discount work?  I want to have the reservation well in advance so we can make fast pass reservations and dining.  Will they just give me the discount when I check in and show the AP?  
2.  Similar question on dining reservations and how discount would be applied?  I can't remember if you pay up front when placing the reservation or at restaurant, if it's up front how do I get an AP discount?
3.  Will I still be able to do fastpasses with the AP if it is linked to a lodging reservation?
4.  If the AP comes with Memory Maker and my reservation is linked to the wife and kids, will all of their pictures be included in my account when I am not in the picture?
5.  Will open it up if anyone else has any other tips/tricks/things to know based on my situation I described above.


----------



## Robo

zippyfan34 said:


> We are planning on doing Disney in November 2019 for 2 adults and 2 kids.  We plan on being in the parks 8 days.  I was planning on getting the kids and wife 8 day tickets and getting myself an annual pass so that we can get lodging discounts (hoping they will still have that but based on past history there is a good chance).  We are planning on getting tickets now before any price increases that may occur.  Currently an 8 day adult before tax is $420 and an AP is $779.  We would get Memory Maker which is a $169 savings as its included in the AP.  So with no other discounts we would be paying an extra $190 for the AP.  Based on the past 2 years in November the lodging discount has been between 20-30%, so with 9 nights it will more than make up that difference as well as maybe 2 dining experiences.  I have a couple questions on how things will work:
> 
> 1.  If I don't activate the AP until we check in in November, how does the discount work?  I want to have the reservation well in advance so we can make fast pass reservations and dining.  Will they just give me the discount when I check in and show the AP?
> 2.  Similar question on dining reservations and how discount would be applied?  I can't remember if you pay up front when placing the reservation or at restaurant, if it's up front how do I get an AP discount?
> 3.  Will I still be able to do fastpasses with the AP if it is linked to a lodging reservation?
> 4.  If the AP comes with Memory Maker and my reservation is linked to the wife and kids, will all of their pictures be included in my account when I am not in the picture?
> 5.  Will open it up if anyone else has any other tips/tricks/things to know based on my situation I described above.


1. No AP needed to book AP room. Activate AP after arrival.
No worries about “showing” AP at your resort. AP will be in your file.
2. Show AP card at meal. You don’t order or pay for meals when you make reservations.
3. Yes.
4. Yes.


----------



## Jayhawk75

We have an upcoming trip in late March, booked as a package, which includes 10 day tickets.  
How can I find out what my cost for my ticket (per person) was in order to know what the cost of an upgrade to AP would cost me?

Also, even though there's 5 of us on the package, can I upgrade only one of us to AP?  If yes, is there a benefit to doing this?  I actually already have a free Memory Maker on this trip, and our parking is free since we are staying on property.  Wasn't sure if the cost of an upgrade would be worth any AP discount I might receive during the trip and the following year on merchandise I order online, as we will NOT be visiting the parks again during that year.


----------



## Robo

Jayhawk75 said:


> We have an upcoming trip in late March, booked as a package, which includes 10 day tickets.
> 1. How can I find out what my cost for my ticket (per person) was in order to know what the cost of an upgrade to AP would cost me?
> Also, even though there's 5 of us on the package,
> 2. can I upgrade only one of us to AP?  If yes, is there a benefit to doing this?  I actually already have a free Memory Maker on this trip, and our parking is free since we are staying on property.
> 3. Wasn't sure if the cost of an upgrade would be worth any AP discount I might receive during the trip and the following year on merchandise I order online, as we will NOT be visiting the parks again during that year.



1. Tickets in a package can be price-bridged when upgrading, so it doesn't matter what you "paid" for them.
They will be worth the same as a full-price new WDW ticket was on the date that the package was booked.
2. *After you arrive,* each ticket can upgraded (or not) as you like.
3. No way to know.
I, personally, would not get an AP unless it was for actual park visiting purposes.
But, that decision is up to your needs.


----------



## siskaren

Robo said:


> I, personally, would not get an AP unless it was for actual park visiting purposes.



I agree - I think you would have to buy a lot of merchandise to make an AP worth it just for the discount.


----------



## WelshDH@98CPAlum

My apologies if I missed this info, but I have tried to find it.

I am late planning an upcoming end of February visit.  Planning on buying 3-day tickets from Undercover tourist for most people in my party, and buying qty 2 - 1-day park tickets from WDW for my parents.

I would like an AP - and one reason is for discounted "Disney After Hours" tickets that I am just slightly worried about selling out before we get there (for March 1st). (Also planning a return trip)
If I buy the AP from WDW - I could use gift cards that I purchase from Target for 5% off.  Would I be able to purchase discounted DAH tickets for AP holders with just a "voucher"?
If I buy a 3-day ticket from UT for me, I could upgrade upon arrival, and then purchase Disney After Dark.  (I would save $$ buying tickets from UT and could keep that discount and pay the remainder with the discounted Disney GCs for the upgrade).be t

I am hoping to do this soon so I have a chance for FPs...booked a throwaway room (For Magic Bands, free parking for 2 of the days, FP) - but booking too late to get the 60-day window...trying to at least beat the 30-dayers in the pool as we arrive on 2/26.

I want the PhotoPass perk right away for the first pic walking down main street (So I want to get AP right away), I don't want to inconvenience my whole party by going to Guest Relations on way in (though maybe I could swing it when we first get to Orlando going by myself to get this business done).

A)  How should I buy my AP - saving money is important - but minimizing these issues might be more important
B) Just clarifying that if my parents using the 1 day park tickets do decide to upgrade - they HAVE to do it before leaving the park that day, right?

Thank you so much for all your helpful answers - especially Robo!


----------



## Robo

WelshDH@98CPAlum said:


> I am late planning an upcoming end of February visit.  Planning on buying 3-day tickets from Undercover tourist for most people in my party, and buying qty 2 - 1-day park tickets from WDW for my parents.
> 
> I would like an AP - and one reason is for discounted "Disney After Hours" tickets that I am just slightly worried about selling out before we get there (for March 1st). (Also planning a return trip)
> If I buy the AP from WDW - I could use gift cards that I purchase from Target for 5% off.
> 
> 1. Would I be able to purchase discounted DAH tickets for AP holders with just a "voucher"?
> 2. If I buy a 3-day ticket from UT for me, I could upgrade upon arrival, and then purchase Disney After Dark.  (I would save $$ buying tickets from UT and could keep that discount and pay the remainder with the discounted Disney GCs for the upgrade).
> 
> 3. I want the PhotoPass perk right away for the first pic walking down main street (So I want to get AP right away), I don't want to inconvenience my whole party by going to Guest Relations on way in
> 4. (though maybe I could swing it when we first get to Orlando going by myself to get this business done).
> 
> A)  How should I buy my AP - saving money is important - but minimizing these issues might be more important
> B) Just clarifying that if my parents using the 1 day park tickets do decide to upgrade - they HAVE to do it before leaving the park that day, right?


1. Maybe. I don't know, for sure.
(I have also seen posts from guests who were able to get a refund for the difference (to AP price) for tickets purchased before owning their AP.)
2. Yup.
3. Don't sweat over this. You can have photos taken even before you get the AP, and the photos will become available upon getting the AP.
4. That would work.
A) You described the ways. (I favor the one I marked with #2.)
B) Just before the "close-of-business" that day.


----------



## FoodieFriend

oh my, the expiration date on MYW tickets has me so confused. i always purchase my WDW tickets from the ITT/MWR office to get the best price. I'm a civilian employee of DoD so I don't get the "salute" rate, but the ticket pricing is very good. The only problem is their agents can't answer my questions about the new expiration dates on these tickets. In Nov 2016, I tried to buy 7day PH for a trip in March 2017 but they wouldn't allow that because they said the tickets were going to expire in Dec 2016, so I had to buy my tickets on Jan 3, 2017 & tickets didn't arrive until Feb 1 (it takes 15+ business days for WDW to arrive) so i missed my 60 day FP window. 

FYI, the tickets I've purchased from ITT/MWR have always been the regular credit card looking park tickets, not any special military type ticket. i'm able to enter the numbers on the back of each into MDE so I'm sure they're the same as I would get straight from Disney.

1. We're planning to go again in March of 2020, so will that still be the case? if i bought MYW/PH tickets in Nov 2019, they have to be used in the parks by Dec 2019? 
2. It looks like the expiration date info just came out in Feb 2017, so would i have to wait to see what Disney does after the price increase in Feb 2018 to receive a better answer to my question?
3. i did read the 1st page of the post but it wasn't clear on how the determination of "use by" dates are. it just says "will expire in 9-24(?) months" which will be printed on the ticket only after i've purchased it. that uncertainty concerns me, so the bottom line question is... when should i purchase my tickets for March 2020 in time to make my FP window without having the expiration date lapse before my trip?

hello, my name is Syndy & i'm an over-uber planner....  TIA for any advice you can send my way.


----------



## Robo

FoodieFriend said:


> oh my, the expiration date on MYW tickets has me so confused. i always purchase my WDW tickets from the ITT/MWR office to get the best price. I'm a civilian employee of DoD so I don't get the "salute" rate, but the ticket pricing is very good. The only problem is their agents can't answer my questions about the new expiration dates on these tickets.
> 
> A. In Nov 2016, I tried to buy 7day PH for a trip in March 2017 but they wouldn't allow that because they said the tickets were going to expire in Dec 2016, so I had to buy my tickets on Jan 3, 2017 & tickets didn't arrive until Feb 1 (it takes 15+ business days for WDW to arrive) so i missed my 60 day FP window.
> 
> B. FYI, the tickets I've purchased from ITT/MWR have always been the regular credit card looking park tickets, not any special military type ticket. i'm able to enter the numbers on the back of each into MDE so I'm sure they're the same as I would get straight from Disney.
> 
> 1. We're planning to go again in March of 2020, so will that still be the case? if i bought MYW/PH tickets in Nov 2019, they have to be used in the parks by Dec 2019?
> 2. It looks like the expiration date info just came out in Feb 2017, so would i have to wait to see what Disney does after the price increase in Feb 2018 to receive a better answer to my question?
> 3. i did read the 1st page of the post but it wasn't clear on how the determination of "use by" dates are. it just says "will expire in 9-24(?) months" which will be printed on the ticket only after i've purchased it. that uncertainty concerns me, so the bottom line question is... when should i purchase my tickets for March 2020 in time to make my FP window without having the expiration date lapse before my trip?
> .



A. In 2016, MagicYourWay tickets ("regular" WDW tickets) did not have expiration dates.
B. Very likely. And, if so, the info you were given back then was incorrect (likely due to the folks you asked getting confused as to the differences between "Military ticket" rules and MagicYourWay ticket rules.)

1. & 2. If you buy tickets NOW... they DO have expiration dates. Tickets bought now will expire either on Dec. 31, 2018 or Dec. 31, 2019.
3. That's because the DATE on which you actually buy your ticket... may be within 9-24 months of the fixed expiration date for that ticket.
I could not state a flat "6 months" (or some such time) as I can't predict WHEN a guest would actually purchase her ticket.
The expiration date will (eventually) be shown on the WDW ticket page (which is in a slight state of "flux" at the moment.)
It is safe to assume that tickets bought in the next few months would very likely expire before your March 2020 trip.
Stay tuned.


----------



## FoodieFriend

Robo said:


> A. In 2016, MagicYourWay tickets ("regular" WDW tickets) did not have expiration dates.
> B. Very likely. And, if so, the info you were given back then was incorrect (likely due to the folks you asked getting confused as to the differences between "Military ticket" rules and MagicYourWay ticket rules.)
> 
> 1. & 2. If you buy tickets NOW... they DO have expiration dates. Tickets bought now will expire either on Dec. 31, 2018 or Dec. 31, 2019.
> 3. That's because WHEN you DO buy your ticket... it may be within 9-24 months of the fixed expiration date. The expiration date will (eventually) be shown on the WDW ticket page (which is in a slight state of "flux" at the moment.
> It is safe to assume that tickets bought in the next few months would very likely expire before your March 2020 trip.
> Stay tuned.



thank you so much for your speedy reply. i'll definitely stay tuned to get a better idea of when to buy! i appreciate you & all your work on this thread!


----------



## AFwifelife

Sorry if you already touched on this, Robo, but a question about bridging tickets.  

We finally being stationed close enough for APs to be worth it (we also hold Florida residency while my husband is in the military - our licenses show a FL address and we have a permanent address in FL). Planning a May '18 trip that my kids and I will definitely go on, but not sure about my husband.

I saw that FL tickets can be bridged within 6 months but what about military tickets (namely the Salute one)?  The kids and I are getting APs but since my husband's future plans are unclear, we don't want to buy him an AP just yet if he will be gone for 6+ months.  I know the voucher is good for a while but one less AP payment would be nice. 

If my husband can come to this May trip but still not sure about plans after that, would we be better off getting him the military Salute or spending the couple extra dollars for a FL ticket and a longer period to bridge to an AP if he does stay stateside?


----------



## Robo

AFwifelife said:


> Sorry if you already touched on this, Robo, but a question about bridging tickets.
> 
> We finally being stationed close enough for APs to be worth it (we also hold Florida residency while my husband is in the military - our licenses show a FL address and we have a permanent address in FL). Planning a May '18 trip that my kids and I will definitely go on, but not sure about my husband.
> 
> I saw that FL tickets can be bridged within 6 months but what about military tickets (namely the Salute one)?  The kids and I are getting APs but since my husband's future plans are unclear, we don't want to buy him an AP just yet if he will be gone for 6+ months.  I know the voucher is good for a while but one less AP payment would be nice.
> 
> If my husband can come to this May trip but still not sure about plans after that, would we be better off getting him the military Salute or spending the couple extra dollars for a FL ticket and a longer period to bridge to an AP if he does stay stateside?



If purchased directly from Disney, no “price bridge” for either kind of ticket.
You can upgrade, but you will only be given what you originally paid
for the original ticket towards the AP.
If you get the Military Salute tickets at a discount from a third party, those tickets can be brought up to Military Salute “gate price” with tax, for the upgrade transaction.


----------



## CRobson1213

My family of 4 are going to Disney. (My kids are 5.5 and 4.5 years old). This will be my kids first trip to Disney and my second. We cannot make a decision on tickets. We are in Orlando for 8 full days but want at most 6 days at parks. 

Can we save money and be satisfied with a 5 day park hopper? Or will we need 6 days? Will we regret if we save money and have 6 day 1PPD ticket instead of hoppers? My husband and I go back and forth! 
Can we upgrade 3 days into it or will we still end up paying the same if not more for the extra day or hopper upgrade?

If anyone can help. Please and thank you! 
Also, we are using the Canadian resident special offer so I'm not sure if those are able to upgrade??


----------



## Wubar

First time AP holder here (Thanks Robo - upgraded this past Thursday, and calculations matched to the exact penny thanks to all of your help). During the upgrade, the CAM asked if I wanted to opt into communications from WDW regarding AP news, promotions, etc. I responded Yes, and he confirmed my email address.

I have not received any email from WDW confirming that I am now an AP. I didn't know if this was standard procedure or anything, and the CM didn't offer up much other information and also didn't reference any websites or pamphlets with pertinent info. It shows up correctly within my MDE. Is there somewhere I should look regarding the AP Magicband I will be receiving, or does it just get sent to my home automatically? Sorry about the newbie questions, I just thought there would be more communications forthcoming...

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Robo

CRobson1213 said:


> My family of 4 are going to Disney. (My kids are 5.5 and 4.5 years old). This will be my kids first trip to Disney and my second. We cannot make a decision on tickets. We are in Orlando for 8 full days but want at most 6 days at parks.
> 
> 1. Can we save money and be satisfied with a 5 day park hopper? Or will we need 6 days?
> 
> 2. Will we regret if we save money and have 6 day 1PPD ticket instead of hoppers? My husband and I go back and forth!
> 
> 3. Can we upgrade 3 days into it or will we still end up paying the same
> 4. if not more for the extra day or hopper upgrade?
> 
> If anyone can help. Please and thank you!
> Also, we are using the Canadian resident special offer so I'm not sure if those are able to upgrade??


1. A completely personal decision.
I, myself, like to spend as many days in the parks, per trip, as I can.

2.3. 4. (The below assumes that there is no ticket price increase between the time that you buy your original tickets and when you make your trip to WDW.)
It will cost the same amount to add another day to a 5-day ticket (making it into a 6-day ticket) at any point during your trip,
as it will to  buy the 6-day ticket to begin-with. So, no "savings" or "loss," money-wise.
But, what you will lose is the ability to make any advance FP+ for that 6th day until you do
add that extra day.
You can ADD the Hopper option at any time during the trip (if you decide you want it) for the same cost as buying it before the trip.


----------



## Robo

Wubar said:


> First time AP holder here
> 1. (Thanks Robo - upgraded this past Thursday, and calculations matched to the exact penny thanks to all of your help). During the upgrade, the CAM asked if I wanted to opt into communications from WDW regarding AP news, promotions, etc. I responded Yes, and he confirmed my email address.
> 
> 2. I have not received any email from WDW confirming that I am now an AP. I didn't know if this was standard procedure or anything, and the CM didn't offer up much other information and also didn't reference any websites or pamphlets with pertinent info. It shows up correctly within my MDE. Is there somewhere I should look regarding the AP Magicband I will be receiving, or does it just get sent to my home automatically? Sorry about the newbie questions, I just thought there would be more communications forthcoming...
> 
> Thanks everyone!


1. Great news!
2. Don't sweat the lack of eMail at this time.
If and when they add an "offer" you should get a notification at that time.


----------



## Lewdannie

Probably a stupid question.  We have 8 days in September booked. We were planning on one park a day tickets, but there is one day we might want to hop.
Could be buy a 9-day ticket and use 2 of those days for 2 parks on one day?  It would be cheaper than upgrading to a hopper.


----------



## mesaboy2

Lewdannie said:


> Probably a stupid question.  We have 8 days in September booked. We were planning on one park a day tickets, but there is one day we might want to hop.
> Could be buy a 9-day ticket and *use 2 of those days for 2 parks on one day*?  It would be cheaper than upgrading to a hopper.



No, sorry.  Disney’s knows it’s cheaper, and their admission system will not allow it.


----------



## CRobson1213

Robo said:


> 1. A completely personal decision.
> I, myself, like to spend as many days in the parks, per trip, as I can.
> 
> 2.3. 4. (The below assumes that there is no ticket price increase between the time that you buy your original tickets and when you make your trip to WDW.)
> It will cost the same amount to add another day to a 5-day ticket (making it into a 6-day ticket) at any point during your trip,
> as it will to  buy the 6-day ticket to begin-with. So, no "savings" or "loss," money-wise.
> But, what you will lose is the ability to make any advance FP+ for that 6th day until you do
> add that extra day.
> You can ADD the Hopper option at any time during the trip (if you decide you want it) for the same cost as buying it before the trip.



Thanks for the reply.
Decisions....Decisions!!!


----------



## Kathlita

We purchased 5-day tickets back in 2010, saving for a future trip, but ended up buying additional 2-day MYW tickets so we could have free dining. Never activated the 2-day tickets.  So now we want to upgrade them from 2 to 6 days. They would be worth $215.13 each, according to the chart you linked. A new 6-day ticket right now is $390 plus tax, which would be $415.35. So, we pay a difference of about $200 per ticket? Did I do that right???


----------



## Robo

Kathlita said:


> We purchased 5-day tickets back in 2010, saving for a future trip, but ended up buying additional 2-day MYW tickets so we could have free dining. Never activated the 2-day tickets.  So now we want to upgrade them from 2 to 6 days.
> 1. They would be worth $215.13 each, according to the chart you linked.
> 2. A new 6-day ticket right now is $390 plus tax, which would be $415.35.
> 3. So, we pay a difference of about $200 per ticket? Did I do that right???


1. Yes (if they are BASE tickets) $215.13, including tax.
2. Yes. That's $415.35, including tax
3. Correct!


----------



## Kathlita

Base tickets, as in not Hopper or AP? They're good for one park per day, came with dining plan and room package.


----------



## Robo

Kathlita said:


> Base tickets, as in not Hopper or AP? They're good for one park per day, came with dining plan and room package.



"Base" means no "Hopper" or "plus" features (Water Parks and more.)

The "minimum tickets" required for the purchase of some Resort Packages have changed over time.
But, you likely have "base" tickets.


----------



## Dug720

Wubar said:


> First time AP holder here (Thanks Robo - upgraded this past Thursday, and calculations matched to the exact penny thanks to all of your help). During the upgrade, the CAM asked if I wanted to opt into communications from WDW regarding AP news, promotions, etc. I responded Yes, and he confirmed my email address.
> 
> I have not received any email from WDW confirming that I am now an AP. I didn't know if this was standard procedure or anything, and the CM didn't offer up much other information and also didn't reference any websites or pamphlets with pertinent info. It shows up correctly within my MDE. Is there somewhere I should look regarding the AP Magicband I will be receiving, or does it just get sent to my home automatically? Sorry about the newbie questions, I just thought there would be more communications forthcoming...
> 
> Thanks everyone!



What happened with your MM? I remember we'd discussed that briefly earlier. Was it refunded outright or was the "refund" rolled into the price against the AP? (I've figured my amounts both ways assuming the price doesn't go up before my trip, so I just want to be prepared.)


----------



## Kathlita

Robo said:


> "Base" means no "Hopper" or "plus" features (Water Parks and more.)
> 
> The "minimum tickets" required for the purchase of some Resort Packages have changed over time.
> But, you likely have "base" tickets.


Thanks for your help. I feel better having a ballpark figure to go with after reading some previous posts. Now I can update my budget!


----------



## LuvAriel

Hi,

I just bought tickets at undercover tourists and linked to my magic band no problem!  My sis n law has never been to Disney and doesn't have nor wants a magic band (we are staying at the Swan) she too bought the eticket at undercover tourist and linked them in her MDE account so we can do our FP's.  My question is this....does she bring her eticket with her and go up to Guest Services to get a hard ticket for the duration of our trip???  I have never done this before so I am clueless as I always stay on property with magic bands.  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

LuvAriel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought tickets at undercover tourists and linked to my magic band no problem!  My sis n law has never been to Disney and doesn't have nor wants a magic band (we are staying at the Swan) she too bought the eticket at undercover tourist and linked them in her MDE account so we can do our FP's.  My question is this....*does she bring her eticket with her and go up to Guest Services to get a hard ticket for the duration of our trip???*



Yes.
Very easy.


----------



## N Shah

Question about Florida Residence Tickets:  Last year, I stayed at All-Star Resort and they verified my florida residency at the hotel so that I could get the discounted hotel rate.  However, for the tickets, I had to take my proof of residency to the theme park and activate the tickets at the gate.  Is this common?

It seemed very unusual to me that I would have to show proof of residency twice.  (Also, it was annoying to have to wait in line at the theme park).


----------



## Robo

N Shah said:


> Question about Florida Residence Tickets:  Last year, I stayed at All-Star Resort and they verified my florida residency at the hotel so that I could get the discounted hotel rate.  However, for the tickets, I had to take my proof of residency to the theme park and activate the tickets at the gate.
> *Is this common?*



Yes.


----------



## disnyfan4ever

Any rumors yet about the usual upcoming ticket price increases?  Just looked on Undercover Tourist's site and at the top of their homepage it says buy now and lock in our lowest prices and that the undercover tourist annual price increase is coming soon.


----------



## Robo

disnyfan4ever said:


> Any *rumors* yet about the usual upcoming ticket price increases?  Just looked on Undercover Tourist's site and at the top of their homepage it says buy now and lock in our lowest prices and that the undercover tourist annual price increase is coming soon.



Only the one you mentioned.

BYW, "buying ahead" (and upgrading those tickets) did not turn out to be such a good plan last year.
So, if you want to "buy ahead" now, it may be best to buy exactly the tickets you know you will want to use in the next 20 months, or so.


----------



## camnhan

I am soooooooooooooooooo excited....I think we are going to AP's for the first time soon!!!!! So here is my question. My DH and I will be traveling to Disney in April with 2 other couples to go to the Eagles/Jimmy Buffet concert . We are going to be onsite as one of the other couples has vacation club that we are going to all be staying at. We are also traveling down in Nov. with my family to celebrate our DS's 21st bday. If I have it figured out correctly we would be saving money or at least not spending more if we got an AP [figured 3 day ticket in April and at least 5 days in Nov.].....
So my question then is this. How will this work when we bring the kids in Nov as we are not planning on getting them an AP [bad parents]. Can we purchase discounted tickets for things like the MVMCP for all of us if only the 2 of us have AP's? Are there discounted park tickets that AP's can purchase for quests traveling with them? I have been trying to read and figure things out but not 100% sure on everything.
Thanks for any input.
Fingers crossed this all works out!


----------



## disnyfan4ever

So if my ultimate goal would have been to upgrade to an AP anyway, am I just better off buying the AP voucher now rather than buying a park hopper from UT now and do the AP upgrade on my first trip?


----------



## camnhan

and just so someone with much more knowledge and experience than me can double check my logic....
Plan: purchasing 3 dy base ticket for UCT for $298. 5dy PH for Nov. would be $450
AP = $779
even though it is $31 more for the AP the benefits would be worth it in my book AND since we are saving a bit of $$ using UCT it helps to balance out [kinda hard when you are not comparing apples to apples]

So if we pre-purchase our 3dy from UCT for $298 and then upgrade when we get there we would pay the difference based on the the Disney price of the 3 day... [$307.79]
Subtract that from $779 which would be $471.21 then add 6.25% in tax..

So based on that...is it worth it to do the AP?
 We may actually do more days in Nov depending on if we decide to purchase points and fly down prior to the whole family arriving on the 20th.


----------



## Robo

camnhan said:


> How will this work when we bring the kids in Nov as we are not planning on getting them an AP [bad parents].
> 1. Can we purchase discounted tickets for things like the MVMCP for all of us if only the 2 of us have AP's?
> 2. Are there discounted park tickets that AP's can purchase for quests traveling with them


1. Yes, if the party night that you choose offers AP discounted tickets.
2. Sorry, no.


----------



## Robo

camnhan said:


> and just so someone with much more knowledge and experience than me can double check my logic....
> Plan: purchasing 3 dy base ticket for UCT for $298. 5dy PH for Nov. would be $450
> AP = $779
> even though it is $31 more for the AP the benefits would be worth it in my book AND since we are saving a bit of $$ using UCT it helps to balance out [kinda hard when you are not comparing apples to apples]
> 
> So if we pre-purchase our 3dy from UCT for $298 and then upgrade when we get there we would pay the difference based on the the Disney price of the 3 day... [$307.79]
> Subtract that from $779 which would be $471.21 then add 6.25% in tax..
> 
> So based on that...is it worth it to do the AP?
> We may actually do more days in Nov depending on if we decide to purchase points and fly down prior to the whole family arriving on the 20th.



Your price math will work if there is no price increase between the time you buy your UT tickets and when you do the upgrade.
We don't know if there will be (nor how much) a change in the value of upgrading
current tickets after the next price increase.
We don't even know if and when there will be another price increase.
(Could be any time within the next 30 days... or not.)
Only you can decide if buying an AP at the time you're ready to upgrade will suit your specific needs.


----------



## camnhan

Robo said:


> Your price math will work if there is no price increase between the time you buy your UT tickets and when you do the upgrade.
> We don't know if there will be (nor how much) a change in the value of upgrading
> current tickets after the next price increase.
> We don't even know if and when there will be another price increase.
> (Could be any time within the next 30 days... or not.)
> Only you can decide if buying an AP at the time you're ready to upgrade will suit your specific needs.




UGH I didn't think about that...now wondering if I can push him to purchase the AP straight up before then..
thanks for the info!


----------



## Duck143

I have 6 tickets listed under my MDE and 4 of us are 7 Day  with Hoppers and 2 are Magic Your Way with Hoppers.  Are these any different from each other?


----------



## Robo

Duck143 said:


> I have 6 tickets listed under my MDE and 4 of us are 7 Day  with Hoppers and 2 are Magic Your Way with Hoppers.  Are these any different from each other?


"Magic Your Way" is another name for standard WDW tickets.
Are the "Magic Your Way" tickets listed as "7-day" (Hoppers,) too?


----------



## Duck143

Robo said:


> "Magic Your Way" is another name for standard WDW tickets.
> Are the "Magic Your Way" tickets listed as "7-day" (Hoppers,) too?


Yes they are listed as hoppers.  If you look closely at our 4, that do not say Magic Your Way, they expire in 2030.  I sort of wish we could buy new ones and keep these


----------



## Robo

Duck143 said:


> Yes they are listed as hoppers.  If you look closely at our 4, that do not say Magic Your Way, they expire in 2030.  I sort of wish we could buy new ones and keep these



But, are  your 4 ("Magic Your Way") tickets listed as* "7-day" *tickets?


----------



## Duck143

Robo said:


> But, are  your 4 ("Magic Your Way") tickets listed as* "7-day" *tickets?


Yes, all the tickets are 7 day hoppers, just 2 say Magic Your Way


----------



## Robo

Duck143 said:


> Yes, all the tickets are 7 day hoppers, just 2 say Magic Your Way



Very good.
You should be all set!


----------



## Action City

UCT send out an email warning customers their annual price increase is coming soon.


----------



## mrs_incredible

Hey guys! I've read so much on here about tickets that I think I'm more lost than when I started lol! I'm in a bit of a pickle....

1.) I have a ticket that I purchased in 2016 - 1 day PH with water park option that expired 12/31/17. Would Disney let me upgrade to add 2 days and then pay price difference to equal current rate to HOPEFULLY make the ticket usable again? our travel date is coming up at the end of May

2.) I also have an unused 1 day MK ticket, peak season. Can I buy 2 qty, 1 day AK/Epcot tickets and then "bundle" all of them together and add a PH option once I get there if we decide we would like to hop? We are on a budget so I was trying to buy a ticket here and there as I get the funds together. Didn't think I would be in this boat. Didn't realize the original PH ticket would expire if I hadn't used it. I should have known better UGH.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Robo

mrs_incredible said:


> Hey guys! I've read so much on here about tickets that I think I'm more lost than when I started lol! I'm in a bit of a pickle....
> 
> 1.) I have a ticket that I purchased in 2016 - 1 day PH with water park option that expired 12/31/17. Would Disney let me upgrade to add 2 days and then pay price difference to equal current rate to HOPEFULLY make the ticket usable again? our travel date is coming up at the end of May
> 
> 2.) I also have an unused 1 day MK ticket, peak season. Can I buy 2 qty, 1 day AK/Epcot tickets and then "bundle" all of them together and add a PH option once I get there if we decide we would like to hop?
> 
> We are on a budget so I was trying to buy a ticket here and there as I get the funds together. Didn't think I would be in this boat.
> 
> 3. Didn't realize the original PH ticket would expire if I hadn't used it. I should have known better UGH.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!



1. If the ticket you have had any part of it that "expired" in 2017, I don't think you can do any kind of upgrade.
(I don't know what kind of ticket that this is.)

2. You would need to upgrade your one-day ticket to add the options that you want.
(Tickets cannot be "combined" to form new tickets.)

3. If you are talking about the ticket you discussed in #1, _Magic Your Way_ tickets purchased prior to Feb. 12, 2017, did not expire. (Again, I don't know what kind of ticket that this is.)


----------



## fgnghg5821

Question about the Discover Disney Florida Resident Tickets...

Are you able to link these tickets to an MDE account and book fastpasses when you buy them online? Or do you have to wait until you've "picked them up" from the gate and showed proof of residency?


----------



## Robo

fgnghg5821 said:


> Question about the Discover Disney Florida Resident Tickets...
> 
> Are you able to link these tickets to an MDE account and book fastpasses when you buy them online? Or do you have to wait until you've "picked them up" from the gate and showed proof of residency?



Purchased (and as-yet "unactivated") tickets and APs can pre-book FP+.


----------



## connie1042

I have a Military ticket question. We need 8 tickets. Buying the tickets are not a problem, but how do you activate them if the persoon who buys them has to use one of the tickets.  I can buy six, a military friend can by two.  Only the person who bought 6 tickets are going. How do I prove to Disney we are one family. We would like to order them now and get ready for FP, but I don't want to buy 2 tickets that I could not activate.


----------



## Robo

connie1042 said:


> I have a Military ticket question. We need 8 tickets. Buying the tickets are not a problem, but how do you activate them if the persoon who buys them has to use one of the tickets.  I can buy six, a military friend can by two.  Only the person who bought 6 tickets are going. How do I prove to Disney we are one family. We would like to order them now and get ready for FP, but I don't want to buy 2 tickets that I could not activate.



From Disney:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/special-offers/military-multi-day-tickets/


> No more than six (6) Disney Military Promotional Tickets may be purchased and (if applicable) activated by any Eligible Service Member or spouse (regardless of the place of purchase and whether purchased by that person or that person's spouse). In addition, one of the six (6) Tickets purchased must be used by the Eligible Service Member or his/her spouse.


Unless you can get an exception from Disney, I don't see how the "other two" tickets can be activated by you.


----------



## Heartheocean

I have four comp tickets and I am hoping for some advice/explanation on the best way to use them. 

We received four comp tickets after we were unable to use the last day of our MYW tickets in Oct 2016 when the parks closed due to Hurricane Matthew. I have a Ticket order id # given to me by guest services that I can link to my MDE account but haven't done it yet because I was unsure of the best way to use them, so I'm not sure exactly what they "look" like, other than I was told that they do not expire. One of the people in our party on that trip was a child and I'm not sure if one of them may be designated specifically as a child ticket? I had just assumed that they each needed to be used by the person that originally held the ticket, but perhaps that is not the case? 

We (same group as before) are headed back soon and plan on spending 6 days in the park. We could just buy 5 day tickets and each use our 1 day tickets from last time. However, I'm wondering if there is a better way to utilize these.


----------



## Tardisblue

Trying to help a buddy out - he and his wife are going to MK for ONE day (crazy right?) and he wants to buy each of them a one day ticket and make FP+ selections.  I understand buying the ticket part but does Disney mail them a hard ticket for this one day excursion?  Once he buys it I assume he'll have a confirmation number he can use to link to his MDE profile (which he also needs to set up)?


----------



## Robo

Tardisblue said:


> Trying to help a buddy out - he and his wife are going to MK for ONE day (crazy right?) and he wants to buy each of them a one day ticket and make FP+ selections.  I understand buying the ticket part but does Disney mail them a hard ticket for this one day excursion?  Once he buys it I assume he'll have a confirmation number he can use to link to his MDE profile (which he also needs to set up)?



He should create a MyDisneyExperience account that includes all guests going on this trip.
Then, he should order the tickets FROM (via) that MDX account.
The tickets will almost immediately automatically "appear" in that MDX account.
He can order the actual tickets be shipped to him, or he can order them "Will Call" (and pick up the tickets at any ticket booth once at WDW.)
Or, if he is staying at a WDW resort, he'll get MagicBands and no hard tickets will be needed.


----------



## Robo

Heartheocean said:


> I have four comp tickets and I am hoping for some advice/explanation on the best way to use them.
> 
> We received four comp tickets after we were unable to use the last day of our MYW tickets in Oct 2016 when the parks closed due to Hurricane Matthew. I have a Ticket order id # given to me by guest services that I can link to my MDE account but haven't done it yet because I was unsure of the best way to use them, so I'm not sure exactly what they "look" like, other than I was told that they do not expire.
> 1. One of the people in our party on that trip was a child and I'm not sure if one of them may be designated specifically as a child ticket?
> 2. I had just assumed that they each needed to be used by the person that originally held the ticket, but perhaps that is not the case?
> 
> We (same group as before) are headed back soon and plan on spending 6 days in the park.
> 3. We could just buy 5 day tickets and each use our 1 day tickets from last time. However, I'm wondering if there is a better way to utilize these.


1. Maybe. Maybe not. (i'm inclined to think not.)
2. Likely not.
Unused tickets, even if they have been put into a specific guest's MDX file, can be transferred to another guest.

3. The better plan is to give all 4 comp tickets to ONE person and just buy a 2-day ticket for that single guest.
Then, buy 6-day tickets for the remaining guests.


----------



## SuzyQue

> "BYW, "buying ahead" (and upgrading those tickets) did not turn out to be such a good plan last year.
> So, if you want to "buy ahead" now, it may be best to buy exactly the tickets you know you will want to use in the next 20 months, or so."



Why do you say "within the next 20 months or so"?  Don't tickets bought now need to be first used by December 31, 2018 or pay additional for gate price (if unused)?  The reason I ask is I'd like to buy tickets today that won't be used until at least Feb. 2019 but this is what I read on disneygo.com.  "Multi-day tickets are valid for one theme park per day for each day of the ticket. The first use must be on or before December 31, 2018."


----------



## Tardisblue

Robo said:


> He should create a MyDisneyExperience account that includes all guests going on this trip.
> Then, he should order the tickets FROM (via) that MDX account.
> The tickets will almost immediately automatically "appear" in that MDX account.
> He can order the actual tickets be shipped to him, or he can order them "Will Call" (and pick up the tickets at any ticket booth once at WDW.)
> Or, if he is staying at a WDW resort, he'll get MagicBands and no hard tickets will be needed.



Perfect - this is exactly what I was looking for.  Thank you.


----------



## jeremy1002

When will the ticket expiration date shift from 12/31/18 to 12/31/19?


----------



## Robo

jeremy1002 said:


> When will the ticket expiration date shift from 12/31/18 to 12/31/19?



Looks like it may have done so, already.
It depends on which (and where) ticket "disclaimer info" you read from Disney.

Count on a new date when the ticket prices go up... whenever that may be.


----------



## Robo

SuzyQue said:


> 1. Why do you say "within the next 20 months or so"?
> 2. on't tickets bought now need to be first used by December 31, 2018 or pay additional for gate price (if unused)?
> 3. I'd like to buy tickets today that won't be used until at least Feb. 2019
> 4. but this is what I read on disneygo.com.  "Multi-day tickets are valid for one theme park per day for each day of the ticket. The first use must be on or before December 31, 2018."



1. I struggled with how to word it when trying to tell guests generic info. I don't know WHEN those guests may decide to buy tickets.
They might have been reading my posts and bought a ticket 8 months ago, or so, and their tickets would not expire until Dec. 31, 2018.
That's within about 20 months.
2. Yup.
3. That MIGHT already be possible...
4. That disclaimer actually does say, "on or before December 31, *2019*" on certain sections of the WDW ticket site.

You can CALL Disney to order your tickets and ask when you're ready to buy.


----------



## SuzyQue

Robo said:


> 1. I struggled with how to word it when trying to tell guests generic info. I don't know WHEN those guests may decide to buy tickets.
> They might have been reading my posts and bought a ticket 8 months ago, or so, and their tickets would not expire until Dec. 31, 2018.
> That's within about 20 months.
> 2. Yup.
> 3. That MIGHT already be possible...
> 4. That disclaimer actually does say, "on or before December 31, *2019*" on certain sections of the WDW ticket site.
> 
> You can CALL Disney to order your tickets and ask when you're ready to buy.



Got it, thanks Robo!


----------



## n2mm

Action City said:


> UCT send out an email warning customers their annual price increase is coming soon.



I just got that email today too.  Been dragging my feet for a couple of weeks.  Guess I have to do it now.


----------



## elizabethswan

thanks everyone for posting about the possible increase. we have ap's but going with our son and his girlfriend and just bought their park hoppers. i knew it would have annoyed me to no end if i waited and the price increased. disney is pricey enough as it is. can't wait to go with them as it is her first trip to disney EVER!


----------



## SuzyQue

jeremy1002 said:


> When will the ticket expiration date shift from 12/31/18 to 12/31/19?



Just called Disney inquiring about the expiration of tickets sold currently and she agreed they hadn't changed the date to 12-31-19 yet and probably wouldn't until the end of February.  So take that with a grain of salt, I'm gonna continue to check disney.go.com.


----------



## Robo

SuzyQue said:


> Just called Disney inquiring about the expiration of tickets sold currently and she agreed they hadn't changed the date to 12-31-19 yet and probably wouldn't until the end of February.  So take that with a grain of salt, I'm gonna continue to check disney.go.com.




A screen grab from a few days ago from the official WDW tickets site shows the first use-by date of "Dec. 31, *2019.*"
(Posted below)

HOWEVER, we still don't know the whys and wherefores of any of this, one way or the other.
Disney's site and CM info is lacking (which is, sadly, nothing new.)


----------



## Lewdannie

Apologies if this has been raised before but the T***ing P***s has this on their website, and it would appear to contradict what is at the beginning of this thread.

_In March 2014, Disney changed its policy for upgrading third-party tickets purchased prior to a Disney price increase. If, after Disney raises its ticket prices, you want to upgrade a ticket purchased before the increase, you must first pay the difference between what you paid for your ticket and Disney's current price for that same ticket. Once you do that, you'll pay the current price for whatever upgrade you want._

Are they incorrect?


----------



## Robo

Lewdannie said:


> Apologies if this has been raised before but the T***ing P***s has this on their website, and it would appear to contradict what is at the beginning of this thread.
> 
> _In March 2014, Disney changed its policy for upgrading third-party tickets purchased prior to a Disney price increase. If, after Disney raises its ticket prices, you want to upgrade a ticket purchased before the increase, you must first pay the difference between what you paid for your ticket and Disney's current price for that same ticket. Once you do that, you'll pay the current price for whatever upgrade you want._
> 
> Are they incorrect?



They are incorrect.

March 20*14 *?? That's a heck of a long time ago.
(The BIG change came in Feb. of 2017. Less than a year ago.)

By the way, you don't have to hide the name of the site www.touringplans.com


----------



## Lewdannie

Robo said:


> They are incorrect.



Thanks, good to know.

One more question. 
www.officialticketcenter.com do not deliver to Australia, do you know if their tickets can be added directly to My Disney Experience?


----------



## Robo

Lewdannie said:


> www.officialticketcenter.com do not deliver to Australia, do you know if their tickets can be added directly to My Disney Experience?



If you get them to give you the ticket number(s) via eMail.


----------



## SuzyQue

> HOWEVER, we still don't know the whys and wherefores of any of this, one way or the other.
> Disney's site and CM info is lacking (which is, sadly, nothing new.)



Exactly. Here is the exact same screen shot today.


----------



## Disneylover99

Are you able to make fast passes ahead of time on expired tickets or do you have to visit Guest Services at DW first?


----------



## Robo

Disneylover99 said:


> 1. Are you able to make fast passes ahead of time on expired tickets
> 2. or do you have to visit Guest Services at DW first?


1. Nope.

2. I don't understand that part of the question.
If you don't currently have any valid tickets, you can *order* new tickets, in advance, from Disney or any of the authorized ticket sellers and link those new tickets to your MDX account and then book FP+ in advance of your trip.


----------



## Disneylover99

Robo said:


> 1. Nope.
> 
> 2. I don't understand that part of the question.



You can still use expired tickets, you just need to pay the difference in price if there is a price increase, so I figured you would need to visit guest services to upgrade your ticket, then you would be able to use your fast passes. Is this correct?


----------



## Robo

Disneylover99 said:


> You can still use expired tickets, you just need to pay the difference in price if there is a price increase, so I figured you would need to visit guest services to upgrade your ticket, then you would be able to use your fast passes. Is this correct?



Oh, I see what you're asking...
I think we all need a better word than "expired" to cover these kind of discussions.

You're asking about tickets that have never been used, but have gone past the "must first be used by" date.

We don't know for sure, but based on many other situations, it is unlikely that a guest could book advanced FP+ on media that is past its "use-by date."

More later.


----------



## Disneylover99

Robo said:


> Oh, I see what you're asking...
> I think we all need a better word than "expired" to cover these kind of discussions.
> 
> You're asking about tickets that have never been used, but have gone past the "must first be used by" date.
> 
> We don't know for sure, but based on many other situations, *it is unlikely that a guest could book advanced FP+ on media that is past its "use-by date."*
> 
> More later.



Thanks. I figured that was the case. I just wanted to double check. As long as I can book them once I visit Guest services.


----------



## Robo

Disneylover99 said:


> Thanks. I figured that was the case. I just wanted to double check. As long as I can book them once I visit Guest services.



This situation is not fully known, because the tickets we are discussing have only been issued starting less than year ago.
None of them have yet reached their "use-by-date."

Once a never-used ticket has gone past its "use-by-date," it is no longer a valid ticket.
So, it would be unlikely that it being in a guest's MDX account would allow the pre-booking of FP+.
It is not a ticket that is "unactivated" (like an AP certificate,) but it is simply a "dead ticket."
The ticket was already activated. New tickets (unlike APs) are always "activated" when purchased.
What will be the case with these "past their use-by date" tickets is that they are no longer valid as tickets.
What it CAN be used for is having its original purchase price (Disney price on the day it was minted)
applied to the purchase of a completely separate and new ticket.

 Your assertion about "visiting Guest Services" (actually, it would be Guest _Relations_) is not exactly a remedy, per se,
(as it would be for, say, activating an AP certificate) but going to Guest Relations or any ticket booth would
be a place where you could _purchase a new ticket_ and use the value of the "expired" (there's that imprecise word again)
never-used ticket to help pay for the new ticket's purchase.

(Difficult to discuss with so many ambiguous terms in the descriptions.)


----------



## Robo

Disneylover99 said:


> You can still use expired tickets, you just need to pay the difference in price if there is a price increase, so I figured you would need to visit guest services to upgrade your ticket, then you would be able to use your fast passes. Is this correct?



To keep things clear (at least how I can piece things together,) a guest cannot "still use expired tickets," per se.
Those tickets (never used, but held past their "use-first-by" date) could not "still be used."
They can't actually be used.

But, what DOES happen is that the older, never-used ticket would still retain a certain "value" if the guest decided to buy a NEW ticket, and use
the "expired" (there's that word again) ticket's original value as partial payment toward the new ticket purchase.


----------



## Robo

Trying to keep ticket definitions straight:

For me, Disney has, once again, muddied the waters with unclear (imprecise) descriptions of their tickets and ticket policies
by adding in the current situation of tickets that "expire" (there's that word again) if they are never used but are
held by guests past the "must-be-first-used-by" date.

The words "expired" or "expiring" and "non-expiring"  have far too many uses by Disney when naming/describing/defining tickets.

In fact, there are so many mentions of the words "expiring" and "non-expiring" in the lexicon of WDW tickets, I don't
really have the inclination to try to fully list and clarify them in one place.

So, as in the past, I'll try to reason-out and answer questions about these kind of things as they come along.


----------



## Disneylover99

Robo said:


> To keep things clear (at least how I can piece things together,) a guest cannot "still use expired tickets," per se.
> Those tickets (never used, but held past their "use-first-by" date) could not "still be used."
> They can't actually be used.
> 
> But, what DOES happen is that the older, never-used ticket would still retain a certain "value" if the guest decided to buy a NEW ticket, and use
> the "expired" (there's that word again) ticket's original value as partial payment toward the new ticket purchase.



Thanks for the info. I guess I was asking the fp question prematurely. I was thinking that the first batch of tickets "expired" Dec. 2017, not Dec. 2018.


----------



## Robo

Disneylover99 said:


> Thanks for the info. I guess I was asking the fp question prematurely. I was thinking that the first batch of tickets "expired" Dec. 2017, not Dec. 2018.


Yup. 
Time flies, but in this case, we're still about a year out.


----------



## SuzyQue

jeremy1002 said:


> When will the ticket expiration date shift from 12/31/18 to 12/31/19?



My guess is that the reason for the expiration date is so you can no longer buy a ticket and then save it to use after 3 or 4 price increases.  Therefore, they will only move the expiration to 2019 after the next price increase.


----------



## Action City

SuzyQue said:


> My guess is that the reason for the expiration date is so you can no longer buy a ticket and then save it to use after 3 or 4 price increases.  Therefore, they will only move the expiration to 2019 after the next price increase.


I think you are correct.


----------



## Disneylover99

Robo said:


> Yup.
> Time flies, but in this case, we're still about a year out.



We have two MYW packages booked this year. One in August with 10 day tickets and one in December with 2 day tickets. We were planning on upgrading our tickets to an AP in August and saving our 2 day tickets. We're only getting the tickets to take advantage of free dining. 

Currently, both sets of tickets are set to expire December 2018. I guess I will see if I can extend the expiry date of the December tickets on my Christmas trip or exchange tickets for tickets with future expiry dates and pay the difference in price, so that I can make fp's on my next trip.


----------



## WillowRain

Does anyone know if AP prices will increase this year?


----------



## Robo

WillowRain said:


> Does anyone know if AP prices will increase this year?


----------



## Shellyb84

We will be renewing our APs soon.  We currently have the Platinum Pass but would like to upgrade to the Platinum Plus Pass.  Will we still get a renewal discount if we upgrade?


----------



## Robo

Shellyb84 said:


> We will be renewing our APs soon.  We currently have the Platinum Pass but would like to upgrade to the Platinum Plus Pass.  Will we still get a renewal discount if we upgrade?



Yes.
Guests can upgrade or downgrade the kind of AP that they have at renewal time and still
get the renewal price for the AP to which they change.


----------



## Shellyb84

Robo said:


> Yes.
> Guests can upgrade or downgrade the kind of AP that they have at renewal time and still
> get the renewal price for the AP to which they change.



Great - thanks!

15%, correct?


----------



## Robo

Shellyb84 said:


> Great - thanks!
> 
> 15%, correct?



That can be the approximate discount.


----------



## Robo

Shellyb84 said:


> 15%, correct?



From the Disney site:


			
				Disney on-line said:
			
		

> You can *view Passholder status renewal prices online*, ask at any Walt Disney World ticket window and call (407) 560-PASS or (407) 560-7277. Guests under 18 years of age must have parent or guardian permission to call.


----------



## Shellyb84

Thank you!


----------



## WillowRain

@Robo I am unsure what your image means?


----------



## Robo

WillowRain said:


> @Robo I am unsure what your image means?


That's a 50-50 graph.


----------



## WillowRain

Robo said:


> View attachment 298816




@Robo, no, this response to my question lol.


----------



## Robo

That's a 50-50 graph.


----------



## WillowRain

Ok so in other words we don't know.


----------



## mesaboy2

Robo said:


> That's a 50-50 graph.





Robo said:


> That's a 50-50 graph.



So you’re saying that’s a 50-50 graph?



WillowRain said:


> Ok so in other words we don't know.


----------



## Robo

mesaboy2 said:


> So you’re saying that’s a 50-50 graph?


I’ll have to get back to you on that.


----------



## MsCoz2000

Robo said:


> If you can upgrade them, they are only worth what you paid for them. Tickets purchased directly from Disney (like convention tickets) are not price-bridged.



I'm sorry to ask what some other people have already asked but I didn't feel clear on the answer (after reading this whole thread in one day). I have the ability to purchase convention rate tickets for a trip in the spring.  I would like to upgrade them to an AP, can I do that?  I think it appears that I can, but they would only be valued at what I paid, not price bridged.  Is that correct?


----------



## Robo

MsCoz2000 said:


> I have the ability to purchase convention rate tickets for a trip in the spring.  I would like to upgrade them to an AP,
> 1. can I do that?  I think it appears that I can,
> 2. but they would only be valued at what I paid, not price bridged.  Is that correct?


1. Some can.
2. Correct.

Since you seem to already know that you want to upgrade to AP...


MsCoz2000 said:


> I would like to upgrade them to an AP...


I suggest that you not buy the convention tickets, but instead, buy discounted park tickets from an authorized reseller.


----------



## MsCoz2000

Robo said:


> 1. Some can.
> 2. Correct.
> 
> Since you seem to already know that you want to upgrade to AP...
> 
> I suggest that you not buy the convention tickets, but instead, buy discounted park tickets from an authorized reseller.



Thank you for clarifying.  That's what I was thinking.  All depends if we are buying APs or not.  Again Thank you!


----------



## Bullseye

Anybody know if Gold annual pass includes admission to the water parks?


----------



## erionm

Bullseye said:


> Anybody know if Gold annual pass includes admission to the water parks?


No.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/


----------



## Robo

Bullseye said:


> Anybody know if Gold annual pass includes admission to the water parks?



WDW site:

*Disney Gold Pass *
This pass type is exclusive to Florida Residents and Disney Vacation Club Members! It includes:


Admission during most times of the year to all 4 Walt Disney World theme parks (during normal operating hours)
The ability to go from park to park on the same day
Theme park parking
Disney PhotoPass downloads
Special offers for stays at Disney Resort hotels and discounts on dining, merchandise, recreation and tours
Blockout dates apply⁴


----------



## jeremy1002

Can you apply a non-expiration ticket from 2013 toward purchase of an AP if 5 of 7 days have been used?


----------



## Robo

jeremy1002 said:


> Can you apply a non-expiration ticket from 2013 toward purchase of an AP if 5 of 7 days have been used?



Once a ticket has been used, it cannot be upgraded or altered past 14 days from first use.


----------



## jeremy1002

Robo said:


> Once a ticket has been used, it cannot be upgraded or altered past 14 days from first use.


Thanks.  Was that the language on the ticket from back then?


----------



## Robo

jeremy1002 said:


> Thanks.  Was that the language on the ticket from back then?



That has been the case with tickets since "always."


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Anyone have any idea if I have a 3d PH with WP&M from a discounted seller that has expired, can I just use it towards the cost of a 2d PH with WP&M?  Or can you only use it towards the purchase of the same exact ticket?


----------



## Robo

chloelovesdisney said:


> Anyone have any idea if I have a 3d PH with WP&M from a discounted seller that has expired, can I just use it towards the cost of a 2d PH with WP&M?  Or can you only use it towards the purchase of the same exact ticket?



You can use its value toward any ticket of the same or greater cost.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Robo said:


> You can use it's value toward any ticket of the same or greater cost.



That is great news, thanks!


----------



## Mamiamjo

Can a one day MK Ticket be converted to be used at Epcot?


----------



## Robo

Mamiamjo said:


> Can a one day MK Ticket be converted to be used at Epcot?


Yes. (You might not get a refund for the difference.)


----------



## gmar1210

Any Florida Residents on here purchase the 3 day park deal for $159 or 4 day for $179?  Were you able to purchase at park?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

gmar1210 said:


> Any Florida Residents on here purchase the 3 day park deal for $159 or 4 day for $179?  Were you able to purchase at park?



We do sell the Discover Disney tickets in person, which is the deal you're talking about. 

Make sure to bring Florida resident ID or proof of residency for everyone age 18+ in your party.


----------



## gmar1210

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> We do sell the Discover Disney tickets in person, which is the deal you're talking about.
> 
> Make sure to bring Florida resident ID or proof of residency for everyone age 18+ in your party.


We?  Are you a reseller?


----------



## erionm

gmar1210 said:


> We?  Are you a reseller?


ravenclawtrekkie is a Disney CM that works in the ticket booths.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

gmar1210 said:


> We?  Are you a reseller?



Nope, I work in the ticket booths at WDW.


----------



## gmar1210

erionm said:


> ravenclawtrekkie is a Disney CM that works in the ticket booths.


Ahhh, didn't know that.  So no need to order on line and pick up at park?  Easier to just purchase there?


----------



## erionm

gmar1210 said:


> Ahhh, didn't know that.  So no need to order on line and pick up at park?  Easier to just purchase there?


If you want to make advance FP+ selections, you would want to purchase online ahead of time.  If you do purchase FL Resident tickets online, you will still have to stop at either a Park Ticket Window or Guest Relations Location to activate them and adults (ages 18+) will need to show proof of FL Residency.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Argh, I have upgraded tickets in the past with no problem, but all this new information is very confusing for me.  I have a ticket I bought from UCT about 5 years ago that I would like to add park hopping to, can I use it once then add on the park hopping portion or will I have to pay the difference for the current price plus the hopper cost?  

Also, I have a kids non-expiring ticket that has never been used, is it possible for an adult to use it at this point?  My son will likely age out before needing it.


----------



## Robo

chloelovesdisney said:


> Argh, I have upgraded tickets in the past with no problem, but all this new information is very confusing for me.
> 1. I have a ticket I bought from UCT about 5 years ago that I would like to add park hopping to,
> 2. can I use it once then add on the park hopping portion
> 3. or will I have to pay the difference for the current price plus the hopper cost?
> 
> 4. Also, I have a kids non-expiring ticket that has never been used, is it possible for an adult to use it at this point?  My son will likely age out before needing it.


1. OK.
2. You CAN use it once before upgrading, but that is not necessary. It won't affect the cost either way.
3. You didn't say how many "days" are on this UT ticket.
I can't tell you the  cost to upgrade until you let me know.
(The cost to upgrade will be the difference from the cost on Feb. 11, 2017 (yes) and the current price.)

4. You MIGHT be able to upgrade that ticket to adult, but it may be a bit complex to do so.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Whoops, it's a 3 day ticket.


----------



## Robo

chloelovesdisney said:


> Whoops, it's a 3 day ticket.



OK.
Your 3-day Base ticket will be worth $308.85
Current 3-day Hopper cost is $371.69

So
$371.69
-308.85
=62.84
It should cost $62.84 to add the Hopper to your UT ticket. (All prices include tax.)


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Robo said:


> 1. OK.
> 
> 4. You MIGHT be able to upgrade that ticket to adult, but it may be a bit complex to do so.



We're going in a couple of weeks, think I should attempt to do so even if he won't be using it this time around?


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Robo said:


> OK.
> Your 3-day Base ticket will be worth $308.85
> Current 3-day Hopper cost is $371.69
> 
> So
> $371.69
> -308.85
> =62.84
> It should cost $62.84 to add the Hopper to your UT ticket. (All prices include tax.)



Thanks!  That's not so bad, I was expecting about $60.  

I have a bunch of tickets purchased around that time that we planned to use over the next 3-5 years depending how many times we make it back, I can't imagine how it's going to work out moving forward.


----------



## Robo

chloelovesdisney said:


> We're going in a couple of weeks, think I should attempt to do so even if he won't be using it this time around?


Can't hurt.


----------



## Robo

chloelovesdisney said:


> Thanks!  That's not so bad, I was expecting about $60.



BUT...
If (*IF*) there is a ticket price increase before your trip, this cost may go up.
Stay tuned.


----------



## Dug720

Just clarifying since apparently the price increase is happening this weekend (per another post)...

I've got 6-day hoppers as part of a MYW package. I'm about 98% there to deciding to upgrade to an AP. Reading this from the post about upgrading...



Robo said:


> *If you originally purchased WDW Resort Package tickets
> (as part of a "room -and- tickets" reservation)*
> If you want to upgrade, your cost will be the difference between the current on-line/phone-order price of the original ticket that you HAVE,
> and the current on-line/phone-order price of the ticket that you WANT (the ticket to which you are upgrading,)
> plus 6.5% tax on the difference price.



I'd be paying the difference between the NEW price for the tickets and the price for the AP plus tax, correct? Not the price of the tickets in the package when I bought them?

Thanks for all your help Robo!!


----------



## Robo

chloelovesdisney said:


> I have a bunch of tickets purchased around that time that we planned to use over the next 3-5 years depending how many times we make it back, I can't imagine how it's going to work out moving forward.



Agreed.


----------



## Robo

Dug720 said:


> Just clarifying since apparently the price increase is happening this weekend (per another post)...
> 
> I've got 6-day hoppers as part of a MYW package. I'm about 98% there to deciding to upgrade to an AP. Reading this from the post about upgrading...
> 
> I'd be paying the difference between the NEW price for the tickets and the price for the AP plus tax, correct? Not the price of the tickets in the package when I bought them?
> 
> Thanks for all your help Robo!!



We just don't know.
Big changes in upgrading happened a year ago.
Stay tuned.


----------



## Dug720

Robo said:


> We just don't know.
> Big changes in upgrading happened a year ago.
> Stay tuned.



Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Robo

Dug720 said:


> Ok. Thanks.



If I was going to get APs and currently had "package" tickets...
I'd be inclined to call WDW and change the tickets to AP...  now.

I'd be making a decision in a hurry.


----------



## Dug720

Robo said:


> If I was going to get APs and currently had "package" tickets...
> I'd be inclined to call WDW and change the tickets to AP...  now.
> 
> I'd be making a decision in a hurry.



It's not 100% necessary for me to get it. I don't want to deal with giving up the dining package I have as I budgeted around those meals being pre-paid. If it's going to be too complex/too much I'll just keep my 6-day hoppers and plan out next year's pre-cruise stay differently (like without parks).


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Robo said:


> Agreed.



It wasn't like this when I bought them, too late now.


----------



## Robo

chloelovesdisney said:


> It wasn't like this when I bought them, too late now.



The thing to note is that if you simply want to use your collection of already-purchased tickets, AS-IS...
you will be many dollars ahead of the interim price increases.

It's only if you want to UPGRADE the older tickets that the SNAFU situations come into play.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Robo said:


> The thing to note is that if you simply want to use your collection of already-purchased tickets, AS-IS...
> you will be many dollars ahead of the interim price increases.
> 
> It's only if you want to UPGRADE the older tickets that the SNAFU situations come into play.



They'll mostly be used as is, I don't anticipate any other upgrades.  In those cases what do I do, go to guest services first and pay the difference?  I don't want to get to the front gate and not be allowed in.


----------



## Robo

chloelovesdisney said:


> They'll mostly be used as is, I don't anticipate any other upgrades.  In those cases what do I do, go to guest services first and pay the difference?  I don't want to get to the front gate and not be allowed in.



You don't need to do anything.
You can use older, never used tickets, as-is.

But, if you want to UPGRADE, you need to go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations to do so.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Robo said:


> You don't need to do anything.
> You can use older, never used tickets, as-is.
> 
> But, if you want to UPGRADE, you need to go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations to do so.



Ah, thank you!  I thought I had to pay the difference going forward for all of them, this is much better news.


----------



## mistyinca

Can a 5-day myw “old price” park hopper purchased from UT be upgraded at the gate to a 7-day non park Hopper?  Thanks.


----------



## Robo

mistyinca said:


> Can a 5-day myw “old price” park hopper purchased from UT be
> upgraded at the gate to a 7-day non park Hopper?  Thanks.



Yes, it can be upgraded.

$435.59 Old Price 5-day Hopper
$436.65 Current Price 7-day Base 

So, the CURRENT cost to do so would be $1.06.

What it will cost if there is another price increase is yet unknown.

(By the way, you said "upgraded at the gate" but what you mean is "upgraded at a ticket booth or Guest Relations.")


----------



## mistyinca

Robo said:


> Yes, it can be upgraded.
> 
> $435.59 Old Price 5-day Hopper
> $436.65 Current Price 7-day Base
> 
> So, the CURRENT cost to do so would be $1.06.
> 
> What it will cost if there is another price increase is yet unknown.
> 
> (By the way, you said "upgraded at the gate" but what you mean is "upgraded at a ticket booth or Guest Relations.")



Yes. I use "at the gate" to mean at the booth. That's what we've always called it at Disneyland. I get that it is not done at the turnstile. 

Thanks for the info. We had only planned one park-hopping day in our stay, and I don't even know if I'll actually go into both parks that day. Since it will be such a small cost, I might give myself the option for going into one of the parks on the two non-park days we have planned.


----------



## Artax

couple questions

My mother currently has 2 trips planned. one in June and one in September, both packages with tickets. The June trip we have 8day PH+ and she was planning to purchase memory maker for both trips. Running the numbers its almost break even to upgrade the 8day Ph+ to  PPAP and get the memory maker for both trips through the AP. Her second trip in September is a free dining bounce back that requires ticket purchase and has different guests with her that need those tickets. 

1. If she upgrades her 8day PH+ on the first day of our June trip, when does memory maker kick in? Is it as soon as AP is activated?
2. Can she save her September package tickets to be used at a later date and would they expire?


----------



## Robo

Artax said:


> My mother currently has 2 trips planned. one in June and one in September, both packages with tickets. The June trip we have 8day PH+ and she was planning to purchase memory maker for both trips. Running the numbers its almost break even to upgrade the 8day Ph+ to  PPAP and get the memory maker for both trips through the AP. Her second trip in September is a free dining bounce back that requires ticket purchase and has different guests with her that need those tickets.
> 
> 1. If she upgrades her 8day PH+ on the first day of our June trip, *when does memory maker kick in? Is it as soon as AP is activated?*
> 2. Can she save her September package tickets to be used at a later date and would they expire?



1. Yes.
2. Yes to both.
Expiration very likely Dec. 31, 2019.


----------



## Artax

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes to both.
> Expiration very likely Dec. 31, 2019.



Thank you. And saving the tickets from a free dining bounce back wont affect the free dining promotion correct?


----------



## Robo

Artax said:


> Thank you. And saving the tickets from a free dining bounce back wont affect the free dining promotion correct?



Correct.


----------



## catfan98

Edited - found the answer.


----------



## Disneygrammie1953

If i buy tickets at Disney store how do i link to my reservation before i get there ? Trying to buy few at a time


----------



## Robo

Disneygrammie1953 said:


> If i buy tickets at Disney store how do i link to my reservation before i get there ? Trying to buy few at a time



Just add the ticket numbers to your MDX account under the "Tickets and Passes" listing.
There's a "Link Tickets" button.


----------



## Katie_G

Hello all - this is my first post here. This thread is great. I'm hoping someone knowledgeable can help me. 

We purchased a 5 day ticket (buy 4 get 1 free) from the Visit Orlando site. This is a base ticket, not hopper. I have four tickets total, and paid $350 per ticket for two adults and $330 per ticket for two kids.  Total was $1,360 before discounts were applied for a Black Friday promotion the site was running.  I am posting an image below in case that helps. 






Our trip is coming up on 02/24/17. I would like to purchase one additional day of base tickets to add onto this ticket we already have. 

Can anyone help me figure out how much it "should" cost?  My understanding from research is that we need to wait until we arrive at WDW and do this transaction at guest relations or a ticket booth, and that it may be a frustrating process of negotiating with the CM.  I would like to be fully armed with what to expect so I can correctly negotiate with them. 

Do we need to wait until we have used the ticket to upgrade it?  (I.e., our arrival day we will spend at Disney Springs, first day in parks is 02/25...So can this be done at Disney Springs on arrival day?) 

Thank you!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

The "plus miniature golf free" on those tickets tells me it might be a ticket type that we can't price bridge (or maybe can't upgrade at all, depending on exactly what it is), so it's pretty difficult to tell you what to expect. I'd have to see the 'ticket code' assigned in the ATS system to know anything for sure. 

Using it first won't make a difference either way, though.


----------



## Katie_G

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> The "plus miniature golf free" on those tickets tells me it might be a ticket type that we can't price bridge (or maybe can't upgrade at all, depending on exactly what it is), so it's pretty difficult to tell you what to expect. I'd have to see the 'ticket code' assigned in the ATS system to know anything for sure.
> 
> Using it first won't make a difference either way, though.



Thank you for the quick reply!  I received actual tickets in the mail, what looks like a credit card. I Also have them linked to my MDE account. Is the ticket code something I can find and share here?  I'll look for it if you can point me in the right direction.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Katie_G said:


> Thank you for the quick reply!  I received actual tickets in the mail, what looks like a credit card. I Also have them linked to my MDE account. Is the ticket code something I can find and share here?  I'll look for it if you can point me in the right direction.



Nope, the code I'm referring to is solely inside Disney's computer system. It wouldn't be printed anywhere on your tickets or appear in MDX.


----------



## Robo

Katie_G said:


> We purchased a 5 day ticket (buy 4 get 1 free) from the Visit Orlando site.



I just tried to check out a few things on their "site."

I can't get the WDW tickets part of the website to open at all.

I assume the tickets will be OK (I HOPE,) but holy cow, they make it impossible to find out anything on their website.


----------



## Katie_G

This is what we purchased; the buy 4 get the 5th day free ticket. At the time of purchase they were offering an additional 10% off the listed price (shown on my order summary).  

https://tickets.visitorlando.com/tickets/theme-parks/walt-disney-world


----------



## Robo

Katie_G said:


> This is what we purchased; the buy 4 get the 5th day free ticket. At the time of purchase they were offering an additional 10% off the listed price (shown on my order summary).
> 
> https://tickets.visitorlando.com/tickets/theme-parks/walt-disney-world



All I get is a blank page with a (never-ending) spinning icon in the center.


----------



## Katie_G

Robo said:


> All I get is a blank page with a (never-ending) spinning icon in the center.



That's strange! It works for me! What info are you looking for? Maybe I can find it and post it here?


----------



## chloelovesdisney

It opens for me also, maybe try a different browser?


----------



## Robo

Katie_G said:


> That's strange! It works for me! What info are you looking for? Maybe I can find it and post it here?


Got it to open on my iPhone.


----------



## ericnem

I am sure this has been addressed in this thread so sorry for the duplicate effort.  We have 4 day, park hopper, non expiring tickets from 2005 with a couple days left on them.  Last year, we took them to GR at Disney Springs and they traded the old cards in for new ones.  I have them linked to MDE and can see we have 2 days left.  I called Disney tonight to see if we could add a couple days to them and they said it was not possible since they do not offer that type of ticket anymore.  Does that seem accurate?  Thanks.


----------



## Katie_G

I called Disney ticketing and spoke to a CM. I'm including a dialog of our convo here, let me know if this sounds right from your experiences...

She took my actual ticket ID number and looked up the ticket in their system.  This is what she told me:

- I have to add the extra day in person at guest relations, not over the phone (I was aware of this prior to the call)

- They can tell based on my ticket ID number that the ticket we bought was a special package through a "reseller", not directly from Disney. That means that in order to add a day, we will need to pay back the discount that we got from the reseller AND pay the cost of the additional day of tickets.  Math is shown below:

5 day base tickets from VisitOrlando:  $1,360
5 day base tickets from WDW Direct:  $1,440
Difference in cost: +$80

6 day base ticket from WDW Direct (what we want to upgrade to):  $1,520
Difference in cost: +$80

Cost for us to upgrade: $80 + $80 + tax/fees(?) = ~$200(guessing at tax and fees)

- The CM recommended that we use guest relations at Disney Springs instead of any of the parks. She said the parks charge an extra $20 processing fee that Disney Springs GR does not charge. 

- The CM confirmed that it does not matter when we do the upgrade (can be done before the tickets have been used)  

The only thing I am not clear on now... it looks like ticket prices are going to go up before our trip, so I do not know if we will be purchasing our extra day at the NEW ticket cost or at the cost that it was when we bought the original 5 days.


----------



## Robo

Katie_G said:


> I called Disney ticketing and spoke to a CM. I'm including a dialog of our convo here, let me know if this sounds right from your experiences...
> 
> She took my actual ticket ID number and looked up the ticket in their system.  This is what she told me:
> 
> - I have to add the extra day in person at guest relations, not over the phone (I was aware of this prior to the call)
> 
> - They can tell based on my ticket ID number that the ticket we bought was a special package through a "reseller", not directly from Disney. That means that in order to add a day, we will need to pay back the discount that we got from the reseller AND pay the cost of the additional day of tickets.  Math is shown below:
> 
> 5 day base tickets from VisitOrlando:  $1,360
> 5 day base tickets from WDW Direct:  $1,440
> Difference in cost: +$80
> 
> 6 day base ticket from WDW Direct (what we want to upgrade to):  $1,520
> Difference in cost: +$80
> 
> Cost for us to upgrade: $80 + $80 + tax/fees(?) = ~$200(guessing at tax and fees)
> 
> - The CM recommended that we use guest relations at Disney Springs instead of any of the parks. She said the parks charge an extra $20 processing fee that Disney Springs GR does not charge.
> 
> - The CM confirmed that it does not matter when we do the upgrade (can be done before the tickets have been used)
> 
> The only thing I am not clear on now... it looks like ticket prices are going to go up before our trip, so I do not know if we will be purchasing our extra day at the NEW ticket cost or at the cost that it was when we bought the original 5 days.




The CM gave you wrong info about paying the difference for the discount.
And, wrong info about having to pay the extra $20 at the park windows.
 But if ticket prices go up, you will have to pay more for adding a day.


----------



## Robo

ericnem said:


> I am sure this has been addressed in this thread so sorry for the duplicate effort.  We have 4 day, park hopper, non expiring tickets from 2005 with a couple days left on them.  Last year, we took them to GR at Disney Springs and they traded the old cards in for new ones.  I have them linked to MDE and can see we have 2 days left.  I called Disney tonight to see if we could add a couple days to them and they said it was not possible since they do not offer that type of ticket anymore.  Does that seem accurate?  Thanks.


You can’t upgrade a partially-used ticket at all at any time past the first 14 days after first use.

 Sadly, calling  “Disney” about most operational procedures is an excercise in futility.


----------



## Katie_G

Robo said:


> That’s bad info.
> The CM gave you wrong info about paying the difference.
> And wrong about having to pay the extra $20 at the parks.



I am very confused. Why would a CM give me the wrong info over the phone?  What is the correct info then?  

All we are trying to do is find out how much money it would cost us to add a day (ballpark) because if it ends up over a certain amount, we won't do it.


----------



## Robo

Katie_G said:


> I am very confused. Why would a CM give me the wrong info over the phone?


Most “phone CMs” don’t actually know anything about park procedures.


----------



## bigbabyblues

Katie_G said:


> I am very confused. Why would a CM give me the wrong info over the phone?  What is the correct info then?
> 
> All we are trying to do is find out how much money it would cost us to add a day (ballpark) because if it ends up over a certain amount, we won't do it.



CMs are notorious for giving out wrong information on the phone.


----------



## Katie_G

Can anyone here tell me what the math would be then to figure out an added day to our ticket?


----------



## siskaren

Katie_G said:


> Can anyone here tell me what the math would be then to figure out an added day to our ticket?





Katie_G said:


> 5 day base tickets from VisitOrlando:  $1,360
> *5 day base tickets from WDW Direct:  $1,440*
> Difference in cost: +$80
> 
> *6 day base ticket from WDW Direct (what we want to upgrade to):  $1,520*



The bolded information is all that matters - as of right now, it would cost $80 (plus tax, assuming those figures are before tax).



> The only thing I am not clear on now... it looks like ticket prices are going to go up before our trip, so I do not know if we will be purchasing our extra day at the NEW ticket cost or at the cost that it was when we bought the original 5 days.



No one knows.


----------



## Robo

siskaren said:


> The bolded information is all that matters - as of right now, it would cost $80 (plus tax, assuming those figures are before tax).


There ls still one fly in this ointment...
The "Plus Miniature Golf Free."
Since that is not a traditional feature of a 5-day Base ticket,
we don't know exactly if or how that detail would affect the upgrade ability or price.


----------



## Katie_G

Robo said:


> There ls still one fly in this ointment...
> The "Plus Miniature Golf Free."
> Since that is not a traditional feature of a 5-day Base ticket,
> we don't know exactly if or how that detail would affect the upgrade ability or price.



That is what the CM on the phone said when she mentioned she "could tell" we bought from a reseller and not WDW Direct.  In MDE my tickets are just showing as a 5 day MYW ticket.  Is the question here whether we have to pay the difference in price from the reseller vs WDW direct or whether we can upgrade our tickets at all?


----------



## Robo

Katie_G said:


> That is what the CM on the phone said when she mentioned she "could tell" we bought from a reseller and not WDW Direct.  In MDE my tickets are just showing as a 5 day MYW ticket.  Is the question here whether we have to pay the difference in price from the reseller vs WDW direct or whether we can upgrade our tickets at all?


We can toss this around forever.
You likely can do the upgrade.
But, we don't know exactly what it will cost.
And... (and this is the core of your original reason for asking)
Since we can't easily pre-determine the "correct price" for the upgrade,
you won't know if you are getting the "correct price" at the Guest Relations window
when you are at WDW.


----------



## wareagle57

Robo said:


> /At this time, if never used, *all new MYW tickets have an expiration date* within a period of 9-24 months following purchase.
> (The date of this expiration will be shown when the ticket purchased.)
> However, if this ticket is never used by a guest and allowed to expire,
> the _purchase price_ of the ticket is not "lost" to the guest.
> The unused and expired ticket can be turned in at WDW and its original purchase price can be applied to the purchase of a new ticket of like or greater value.



Is there any rhyme or reason to if it is 9 or 24 months? Or any way to know ahead of time? We are going in December and I am trying to decide if we should go ahead and buy the tickets now before the price increase on the 11th. If they expire in November and we have to pay the extra cost then we will wait and buy them when we book the room.

Also, some of us will be upgrading to an AP once we get there. If we buy from either UT or Disney now, will the price bridging be applied to CURRENT Disney price, or the Disney price at the time of visit? I'm assuming the former.


----------



## Robo

wareagle57 said:


> 1. Is there any rhyme or reason to if it is 9 or 24 months? Or any way to know ahead of time? We are going in December and I am trying to decide if we should go ahead and buy the tickets now before the price increase on the 11th.
> 
> Also, some of us will be upgrading to an AP once we get there. If we buy from either UT or Disney now,
> 2. will the price bridging be applied to CURRENT Disney price, or the Disney price at the time of visit? I'm assuming the former.



1. All *current* tickets (as of this posting) expire if not first-used on or before Dec. 31, 2018.
That expiration date may likely change to (at least) Dec. 31, 2019 at some point in the very near future.
Due to confusion, I'm going to eliminate the "9-24 month" line in my sticky post.

2. You would have to pay the price for the AP at the time of the upgrade.
How much value you will get in a price-bridge at that time is, as yet, unknown.


----------



## wareagle57

Robo said:


> 1. All *current* tickets (as of this posting) expire if not first-used on or before Dec. 31, 2018.
> That expiration date may likely change to (at least) Dec. 31, 2019 at some point in the very near future.
> Due to confusion, I'm going to eliminate the "9-24 month" line in my sticky post.
> 
> 2. You would have to pay the price for the AP at the time of the upgrade.
> How much value you will get in a price-bridge at that time is, as yet, unknown.



Thanks.

Regarding #2 I was more concerned with which ticket price will be applied as having already been paid. Let's say a 3 day PH has 3 prices. A. Disney's price now B. Undercover Tourist price now C. Disney's price after the price increase.

Basically I'm asking if there is any advantage to buying now if I am going to upgrade when I get there anyway. If they only going to credit me with purchasing at price point A, then I will pay the difference in A and C regardless of when I purchase them.


----------



## mom25kiddos

My apologies as I bet this has been asked often, but I can't seem to find it when I search-we have historically gotten Canadian Tickets with the waterpark and more option-no park hopper.  It appears those tickets are no longer-we can get the water park and more option only with park hopping.  Is this specific to Canadian tickets or is this the new normal?  We don't like to park hop so was trying to figure out best options for tickets now.  Thanks so much


----------



## erionm

mom25kiddos said:


> My apologies as I bet this has been asked often, but I can't seem to find it when I search-we have historically gotten Canadian Tickets with the waterpark and more option-no park hopper.  It appears those tickets are no longer-we can get the water park and more option only with park hopping.  Is this specific to Canadian tickets or is this the new normal?  We don't like to park hop so was trying to figure out best options for tickets now.  Thanks so much


Park Hopper or Park Hopper Plus (plus being water parks, etc) is what there is now for add ons.


----------



## Robo

wareagle57 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Regarding #2 I was more concerned with which ticket price will be applied as having already been paid. Let's say a 3 day PH has 3 prices. A. Disney's price now B. Undercover Tourist price now C. Disney's price after the price increase.
> 
> Basically I'm asking if there is any advantage to buying now if I am going to upgrade when I get there anyway. If they only going to credit me with purchasing at price point A, then I will pay the difference in A and C regardless of when I purchase them.


Nobody knows. Things changed drastically last year.


----------



## siskaren

Robo said:


> There ls still one fly in this ointment...
> The "Plus Miniature Golf Free."
> Since that is not a traditional feature of a 5-day Base ticket,
> we don't know exactly if or how that detail would affect the upgrade ability or price.



Oh, I missed that part.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

A couple of questions about AP's;
- If I bought an AP now, do I have to use it on my next trip? (going to WDW at the end of the month, but already have my ticket included for that one. Want AP for my December trip and one at some point next year too, but want to buy it before the price increase) So, if I ordered it now, & didn't use it until my Dec trip, the 1yr will begin from then? Correct?


----------



## Robo

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> A couple of questions about AP's;
> 1.  If I bought an AP now, do I have to use it on my next trip? (going to WDW at the end of the month, but already have my ticket included for that one.
> 2. Want AP for my December trip and one at some point next year too,
> 3.  but want to buy it before the price increase)
> 4. So, if I ordered it now, & didn't use it until my Dec trip, the 1yr will begin from then? Correct?


1. Nope.
2. OK.
3. OK.
4. Correct.


----------



## DISPrincessMom

Robo - 
So, tickets are going up on 2/11. I am going in April - bought a 5 day hop from UT but i'm staying longer than initially planned and want to upgrade to 6 day hop.
I can't do that until i get there in April.
What can i expect to pay to upgrade?
Thanks, wizard!


----------



## Robo

DISPrincessMom said:


> Robo -
> 1. So, tickets are going up on 2/11.
> 2. I am going in April - bought a 5 day hop from UT but i'm staying longer than initially planned and want to upgrade to 6 day hop.
> 3. I can't do that until i get there in April.
> 4. What can i expect to pay to upgrade?



1. Maybe. That's one rumor. (Always lots of rumors. Some actually happen.)
2. OK.
3. Yup.
4. Don't know, yet.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Robo said:


> 1. Nope.
> 2. OK.
> 3. OK.
> 4. Correct.


Thanks Robo!


----------



## ean

Hi.

We are going on October 2018 but we want to do Water Parks only (10 days).

Thinking on buying the AP for Water Parks only directly from Disney US Website.

Questions:

Do we need a magic band for the AP or a card or what do we need?

(We have been to Disney many times already, we are not US residents, not UK, not Canadian). We will be staying outside WDW this time.

I have the magic bands from last year trip (4 members of my family actually have them) but we are adding a new member who does not have a magic band.

Do we buy one for her?

I know they will not ship the APs to our country, I may link them to our magic bands. But I am concerned about the member that doesn’t have the magic band.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Robo said:


> 1. Nope.
> 2. OK.
> 3. OK.
> 4. Correct.


Another question for you; if I bought my AP now, can I pick it up on my trip at the end of the month, even though I don't want to use it (or the year to start) until my December trip?


----------



## Robo

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Another question for you; if I bought my AP now, can I pick it up on my trip at the end of the month, even though I don't want to use it (or the year to start) until my December trip?



Yes.
You would just tell the CM that you want to pick up an "AP Certificate" (which is an unactivated AP.)
AP Certificates are valid until Dec. 31, 2030.


----------



## Robo

ean said:


> We are going on October 2018 but we want to do Water Parks only (10 days).
> Thinking on buying the AP for Water Parks only directly from Disney US Website.
> 1 Do we need a magic band for the AP
> 2. or a card or what do we need?
> 3. I have the magic bands from last year trip (4 members of my family actually have them) but we are adding a new member who does not have a magic band.
> 4. Do we buy one for her?
> 5. But I am concerned about the member that doesn’t have the magic band.



1. Nope. (But, you CAN use any MBs that you already have... no matter how old they are.)
2. If you like, you will be issued a regular "Credit Card" RFID plastic ticket.
3. OK.
4. Only if you WANT to.
5. Hakuna Matata!


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Robo said:


> Yes.
> You would just tell the CM that you want to pick up an "AP Certificate" (which is an unactivated AP.)
> AP Certificates are valid until Dec. 31, 2030.


Ok, great. So I assume that when I want to activate my AP on my December trip, I just go back to a ticket window and exchange my AP Certificate for an activated AP? What would I need to do if I bought the AP online? Would I be better to wait to pick it up until my December trip? Or could I get an AP Certificate online? (Sorry for all the questions - i'm an AP novice!)


----------



## Robo

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Ok, great.
> 1. So I assume that when I want to activate my AP on my December trip, I just go back to a ticket window and exchange my AP Certificate for an activated AP?
> 2. What would I need to do if I bought the AP online?
> 3. Would I be better to wait to pick it up until my December trip? Or could I get an AP Certificate online? (Sorry for all the questions - i'm an AP novice!)



1. Yup.
2. You're REALLY over-thinking this.
There is nothing to worry about.
If you order an AP on-line, it can be a physical AP Certificate to be delivered
or just don't bother
ordering a physical certificate to be delivered at all.
The fact that you bought the AP on X date will stay in your Disney file until
you're ready to activate it, in-person at WDW.


----------



## ean

Robo said:


> 1. Nope. (But, you CAN use any MBs that you already have... no matter how old they are.)
> 2. If you like, you will be issued a regular "Credit Card" RFID plastic ticket.
> 3. OK.
> 4. Only if you WANT to.
> 5. Hakuna Matata!



Thanks for the prompt response, it was really helpful.

Thanks Robo!


----------



## DISPrincessMom

Robo said:


> 1. Maybe. That's one rumor. (Always lots of rumors. Some actually happen.)
> 2. OK.
> 3. Yup.
> 4. Don't know, yet.



Ok, let me phrase differently. If the increase comes to pass, what is the most likely scenario sans exact dollar values?


----------



## Robo

DISPrincessMom said:


> Ok, let me phrase differently. If the increase comes to pass, what is the most likely scenario sans exact dollar values?



If you bought "X ticket" at at a discount price (from UT, etc.) the value you would get in the upgrade transaction (made after the next price increase) would be the* 
full DISNEY ticket price (on the day BEFORE the next ticket increase takes place) for "X ticket." 
*


----------



## DISPrincessMom

Robo said:


> If you bought "X ticket" at at a discount price (from UT, etc.) the value you would get in the upgrade transaction (made after the next price increase) would be the*
> full DISNEY ticket price (on the day BEFORE the next ticket increase takes place) for "X ticket." *


Oh that sucks severely. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Robo

DISPrincessMom said:


> Oh that sucks severely. Thanks for the info!



I just guessed.
It could be something else.


----------



## DISPrincessMom

DISPrincessMom said:


> Oh that sucks severely. Thanks for the info!


I guess that’ll teach me to decide to spend more time and money at WDW after initial booking...


----------



## DISPrincessMom

Robo said:


> I just guessed.
> It could be something else.


I’m sure you’re right...


----------



## Robo

DISPrincessMom said:


> I’m sure you’re right...



I'm not so sure.

Being sure went out the window about a year ago.


----------



## Lisa F

can I upgrade tickets to an AP at the TTC or do I have to go to the MK?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Lisa F said:


> can I upgrade tickets to an AP at the TTC or do I have to go to the MK?



You can do it the TTC. That's where all the ticket booths are, it's why "ticket" is in the name.


----------



## Lisa F

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> You can do it the TTC. That's where all the ticket booths are, it's why "ticket" is in the name.


I know the ticket booths are there but there is a separate guest relations window too at the MK.  Didn't know if I needed a specific person!  We are staying at the Poly so I thought it might be easier to walk over to TTC


----------



## Robo

Lisa F said:


> I know the ticket booths are there but there is a separate guest relations window too at the MK.  Didn't know if I needed a specific person!  We are staying at the Poly so I thought it might be easier to walk over to TTC



Ticket booths and Guest Relations can handle ticket sales and upgrades.
Choose whichever seems to have the shortest/fastest-moving line.


----------



## crayon3448

I have a somewhat specific question.  My mom and sister are coming on our next Disney trip. They have no-expiration tickets from 2005, but my mom can't find the actual ticket anywhere.  They will arrive about 11 pm with a rental car.  My mom called and they told her they could issue new tickets, but my mom would have to be the one to get the tickets because the tickets were purchased in her name. 

We are planning on doing rope drop at MK or AK the first day with my sister (next day after their arrival) but my mother will not be coming to the parks with us that day, although knows she will have to go somewhere to get the tickets.  The complicated part is that my mom is disabled and can't walk far distances, and when she does walk it is very slow- she uses a scooter at home for anything that requires significant walking, but will be renting one at Disney, however not until her first park day.

So where is the best place to go (with the least amount of walking) to get these tickets re-issued?


----------



## Robo

crayon3448 said:


> I have a somewhat specific question.  My mom and sister are coming on our next Disney trip. They have no-expiration tickets from 2005, but my mom can't find the actual ticket anywhere.  They will arrive about 11 pm with a rental car.  My mom called and they told her they could issue new tickets, but
> 
> 1. my mom would have to be the one to get the tickets because the tickets were purchased in her name.
> We are planning on doing rope drop at MK or AK the first day with my sister (next day after their arrival) but my mother will not be coming to the parks with us that day, although knows she will have to go somewhere to get the tickets.  The complicated part is that my mom is disabled and can't walk far distances, and when she does walk it is very slow- she uses a scooter at home for anything that requires significant walking, but will be renting one at Disney, however not until her first park day.
> 2. So where is the best place to go (with the least amount of walking) to get these tickets re-issued?



1. Sounds right.
2. Any ticket booth or Guest Relations outside the first park that she DOES go to.
Arrive 40-60 minutes before you plan on going into that park, and stop at the booth.

An alternative is to go to the "Welcome Center" at Disney Springs, if you all plan on going there before she will be visiting a theme park.


----------



## crayon3448

Robo said:


> 1. Sounds right.
> 2. Any ticket booth or Guest Relations outside the first park that she DOES go to.
> Arrive 40-60 minutes before you plan on going into that park, and stop at the booth.
> 
> An alternative is to go to the "Welcome Center" at Disney Springs, if you all plan on going there before she will be visiting a theme park.



How far of a walk is it from where she can park to the Welcome Center?  Or is there anywhere closer to drop her off?


----------



## Robo

crayon3448 said:


> How far of a walk is it from where she can park to the Welcome Center?  Or is there anywhere closer to drop her off?


Its  a relatively long walk.
But, if she’s at WDW... everything can end up requiring a long walk.
That’s sorta the nature of the beast.


----------



## mickeymom629

Sorry if there is an answer somewhere to this because I did try searching and reading:

If I purchase two DVC Gold Pass vouchers before the price hike this weekend, but I won't be using them for a few years, will I

be able to make fp selections prior to my trip(s)?  If so, how, since they won't be activated?
will the vouchers be good until 2030 with no increase in price?
need to know anything else about them besides the black-out dates?
I figure that, with the discount and the way ticket prices are going up, DH and I might benefit from a purchase of (at least) 2.  I'm not buying more than 2...but I wish 

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

mickeymom629 said:


> If I purchase two DVC Gold Pass vouchers before the price hike this weekend, but I won't be using them for a few years, will I
> 
> 1. be able to make fp selections prior to my trip(s)?  If so, how, since they won't be activated?
> 2. will the vouchers be good until 2030 with no increase in price?
> 3. need to know anything else about them besides the black-out dates?



1. Yes.
2. As far as I know. But, YOU can simply sign in to the DVC AP page and read the disclaimers at the bottom of the page. (I don't have access to that site.)
3. Not particularly.


----------



## Aravan24

I just saw some of the preliminary rumors regarding the upcoming price increases for the WDW tickets and it looks like the cost of the Disney Platinum Plus Annual Passes could be jumping from $869 all the way up to $949. Based on this I'm considering making a couple moves but wanted to run it by you here, Robo, to see if my thinking is sound.

My wife and I have already purchased our Annual Passes and will activate them this June when we go on our summer WDW vacation. We also have trips planned in September 2018, December 2018 and June 2019 so AP's for us obviously made sense.

For our summer trip this year, we also have our three sons (26, 18, 10) coming along, as well as the 18 year-old's girlfriend so I purchased 4 7-Day Park Hopper Plus tickets for them. These were purchased through ParkSavers and have not yet been linked to anyone via my My Disney Experience account. I had also planned to upgrade the ticket for our 10-year-old to a Platinum Plus AP while we were in Orlando this June as it has since been decided that he will be coming along for both our December 2018 and June 2019 vacations. However, given the significant price increase which is thought to be happening this weekend, I am now considering just buying the 10-year-old his AP now at the lower price and holding the 7-Day Park Hopper Plus ticket to have its value applied towards our AP renewal next year. Since the renewal increases are typically lower than the initial AP increases this seems like the best use of that ticket value.

To further complicate things, for our September 2018 trip, we may purchase a package at POP Century to get free dining (if available) which would mean I would have tickets for the minimum required days as part of that package. The plan with those tickets was to use their value towards the cost of our AP renewal in 2019 as well.

Based on all of the above, here are my questions:

1) Assuming that only my wife and I renew our AP's in 2019, would the value of all three tickets (the 7-Day Park Hopper Plus purchased through ParkSavers as well as the 2 tickets purchased through Disney as part of the free dining package) be able to have their value applied to our AP renewal?

2) Am I missing any other, obvious options for how to structure things to make best use of the tickets I already have?

Thanks in advance.

Rob


----------



## erionm

Aravan24 said:


> 1) Assuming that only my wife and I renew our AP's in 2019, would the value of all three tickets (the 7-Day Park Hopper Plus purchased through ParkSavers as well as the 2 tickets purchased through Disney as part of the free dining package) be able to have their value applied to our AP renewal?


They will only apply the value of one ticket towards the purchase/renewal of an Annual Pass.


----------



## Aravan24

erionm said:


> They will only apply the value of one ticket towards the purchase/renewal of an Annual Pass.



This is what I suspected but figured I'd check. Even if that's the case, I can still use the 7-Day PHP ticket and one of the tickets from our September 2018 trip for renewal in 2019...and who knows, it might make sense to renew our youngest son's as well depending on how many trips we plan in 2019 - 2020. I just feel like not locking in his 2018 - 2019 AP now at the significantly lower price would be a mistake.


----------



## dtstampz

Can you use the value of an unused ticket to renew an AP online?


----------



## Robo

dtstampz said:


> Can you use the value of an unused ticket to renew an AP online?



That kind of thing (similar to an "upgrade") must have CM assistance.


----------



## hes122

I think I know the answer to this but I just want to double check.

I bought my tickets via an authorized dealer today and had them shipped to will call. I received my link with the confirmation code and added them to my MDE account. Do I still have to go to will call and "pick up" my tickets when I arrive?


----------



## Robo

hes122 said:


> I bought my tickets via an authorized dealer today and had them shipped to will call. I received my link with the confirmation code and added them to my MDE account.
> *Do I still have to go to will call and "pick up" my tickets when I arrive?*



Not if you will be using a MagicBand at the parks.


----------



## hes122

Robo said:


> Not if you will be using a MagicBand at the parks.


That's what I thought but wanted to confirm.  Thanks!


----------



## CoachTI

What are the odds I can upgrade a MYW ticket to an AP and have the expiration date of the AP be 1 year from the last day of use of the MYW ticket?
I know the policy would be the AP would expire 1 year from the first date of use of the MYW ticket, but has anyone had any luck convincing Disney to use the last date??


----------



## Robo

CoachTI said:


> What are the odds I can upgrade a MYW ticket to an AP and have the expiration date of the AP be 1 year from the last day of use of the MYW ticket?
> I know the policy would be the AP would expire 1 year from the first date of use of the MYW ticket, but has anyone had any luck convincing Disney to use the last date??



Unless there are extenuating circumstances, changing the (proper) anniversary date of an AP via ticket upgrade would be unlikely.
You can certainly ask.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

CoachTI said:


> What are the odds I can upgrade a MYW ticket to an AP and have the expiration date of the AP be 1 year from the last day of use of the MYW ticket?
> I know the policy would be the AP would expire 1 year from the first date of use of the MYW ticket, but has anyone had any luck convincing Disney to use the last date??



At the current point in time, the computer automatically sets the expiration date when upgrading a ticket to an AP. CMs used to have to enter it manually but not any more.


----------



## mickeymom629

I'm thinking of purchasing 2 DVC Gold Passes today.  We have old tickets, both expiry and non-expiry/hoppers and non hoppers which I haven't added to my MDE account yet and not sure if I can.  In the event that I can't, my question is if I buy 2 AP's and use the vouchers to make fps for future trip (not until 2020), can we bring the old tickets with us and have a cm enter them into our MDE (exchange them for tickets that will go through the turnstile?) and not activate our APs if that isn't the trip we want to start using them?  

Sorry if this doesn't make sense and please let me know what you would do.  We don't want to upgrade the old tickets.  We don't have a trip planned and won't for a couple of years.


----------



## Robo

mickeymom629 said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing 2 DVC Gold Passes today.
> 
> We have old tickets, both expiry and non-expiry/hoppers and non hoppers which I haven't added to my MDE account yet and not sure if I can.  In the event that I can't, my question is if I buy 2 AP's and use the vouchers to make fps for future trip (not until 2020),
> 
> 1. can we bring the old tickets with us and have a cm enter them into our MDE (exchange them for tickets that will go through the turnstile?)
> 2. and not activate our APs if that isn't the trip we want to start using them?



1. Yes.
2. You cannot "accidentally" activate an AP certificate, so don't worry about that.
Otherwise, the FPs pre-booked due to the AP certificates being in your MDX account
will stay valid for use with your older tickets, once they are put into your MDX.


----------



## mickeymom629

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. You cannot "accidentally" activate an AP certificate, so don't worry about that.
> Otherwise, the FPs pre-booked due to the AP certificates being in your MDX account
> will stay valid for use with your older tickets, once they are put into your MDX.



Awesome, thanks Robo!


----------



## mickeymom629

Oh, one more question (for now anyways...  ).  If, for some reason we plan a vacation for black out dates on the AP (which I don't see us doing anyway), will the system allow fp reservations during those times or will it know that I can't use those tickets?


----------



## mickeymom629

I'm 'chatting' now and he's telling me that the vouchers are only good for 18 months from time of purchase and that I have to activate within that time in WDW.
EDITING THIS TO SAY THAT THIS WAS WRONG INFORMATION NOW - THIS WAS THE WAY IT WAS WHEN THE DVC APS STARTED BUT THE RULES HAVE CHANGED AND THIS CM GAVE ME WRONG INFO SO I CALLED BACK TO BE SURE.  VOUCHERS DON'T EXPIRE NOW. Sorry to have misinformed people.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mickeymom629 said:


> I'm 'chatting' now and he's telling me that the vouchers are only good for 18 months from time of purchase and that I have to activate within that time in WDW.
> 
> He says "Different ticket specials that come up will have different rules attached with when they will need to be activated in order to retain their value. While the current Annual Passes will need to be activated within 18 months in order to be used as is, you will not lose the money paid for the Annual Pass as if you do not activate it within 18 months then the credit for the Annual Pass can be used towards the purchase of another Annual Pass at that time."
> 
> I guess I'm not ordering annual passes today.  Phew. Glad I found out before I spent the money.



You are not the first to be told that however there's nothing written out designating that on the website like has happened with any special AP offerings.  The Gold AP is just an AP and not a "special".  Others buying have reported when the voucher is loaded online it shows expiring in 2030.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

With AP parking, do I have to be the driver? I will not be driving to the parks (another member of my party will...). I will obviously still be in the car, so would that be an issue?


----------



## mickeymom629

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You are not the first to be told that however there's nothing written out designating that on the website like has happened with any special AP offerings.  The Gold AP is just an AP and not a "special".  Others buying have reported when the voucher is loaded online it shows expiring in 2030.



Hm. I don't know what to do.  Maybe I'll call Member Services.  I don't see anything anywhere that says use in 18 months from purchase, either.


----------



## mickeymom629

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You are not the first to be told that however there's nothing written out designating that on the website like has happened with any special AP offerings.  The Gold AP is just an AP and not a "special".  Others buying have reported when the voucher is loaded online it shows expiring in 2030.



Another agent is now calling WDW guest services for me and is on hold 

Yay!  "Well the original policy was 18 months but that changed a few years ago. The vouchers do not expire now."


----------



## Robo

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> With AP parking, do I have to be the driver? I will not be driving to the parks (another member of my party will...). I will obviously still be in the car, so would that be an issue?



No problem.


----------



## kagmypts

Quick FL Resident AP Renewal Question - if we renew our FL resident APs online, will we still need to show current proof of FL residency before being able to use our passes? If not, that may push us to renew now rather than buy a new AP in May. While we still have proof of residency, it did take a while for GR to issue our APs so it would be nice to bypass that step. Thank you.


----------



## kagmypts

mickeymom629 said:


> Oh, one more question (for now anyways...  ).  If, for some reason we plan a vacation for black out dates on the AP (which I don't see us doing anyway), will the system allow fp reservations during those times or will it know that I can't use those tickets?



The system will not allow you to book FPs for days in which your AP is blacked out.  Don't ask me how I know.....


----------



## Robo

*Latest Ticket price increase was on Sunday, Feb. 11, 2018*.
AP Prices also increased HERE.
*
"2018" CURRENT Prices* can be found on the WDW website* HERE.*
New tickets' expiration date: First use must be on or before December 31, 2019.
*
"2017" Prices (Feb. 12, 2017 thru Feb. 10, 2018) archived Allears page HERE.

"2016" Prices (Feb. 28, 2016 thru Feb. 11, 2017) *from archived Allears page *HERE.*

*The significance of the THREE unique price-level dates above will become clear only after more research about the 2018 increase. *
*I will be updating the 2018 UPGRADE info as I learn more.*


----------



## ah10is

Robo said:


> *Latest Ticket price increase was on Sunday, Feb. 11, 2018*.
> AP Prices also increased HERE.
> *
> "2018" CURRENT Prices* can be found on the WDW website* HERE.*
> 
> *"2017" Prices (Feb. 12, 2017 thru Feb. 10, 2018) archived Allears page HERE.
> 
> "2016" Prices (Feb. 28, 2016 thru Feb. 11, 2017) *from archived Allears page *HERE.*
> 
> *The significance of the THREE unique price-level dates above will become clear only after more research about the 2018 increase. *
> *I will be updating the 2018 UPGRADE info as I learn more.*



Thanks for all of your hard work Robo!  You have helped me so much over the years with all of your knowledge and have saved me a ton of money too!!!


----------



## Dug720

Robo said:


> *Latest Ticket price increase was on Sunday, Feb. 11, 2018*.
> AP Prices also increased HERE.
> *
> "2018" CURRENT Prices* can be found on the WDW website* HERE.*
> 
> *"2017" Prices (Feb. 12, 2017 thru Feb. 10, 2018) archived Allears page HERE.
> 
> "2016" Prices (Feb. 28, 2016 thru Feb. 11, 2017) *from archived Allears page *HERE.*
> 
> *The significance of the THREE unique price-level dates above will become clear only after more research about the 2018 increase. *
> *I will be updating the 2018 UPGRADE info as I learn more.*



Thank you Robo!! You are awesome for getting all this information. I'll be especially curious about the upgrading rules from MYW tickets since I'm pretty sure I'll still be better off upgrading next week than just getting tix for my upcoming stay(s).


----------



## Robo

Dug720 said:


> 1. Thank you Robo!! You are awesome for getting all this information.
> 
> 2. I'll be especially curious about the upgrading rules from MYW tickets...



1. Thank you for the kind words, Dug!

2. Me, Too!


----------



## Rosanne

I bit the bullet and bought passes from UCT last night. In our case it might have been better to wait. The increase on 7, 8, 9, and 10 day passes is only $5 and they expire December 31, 2019. Even though we plan to go in August I think I would have liked the wiggle room for the extra $5. Of course, no telling if discounters will raise their prices only $5 on the 7 and more day passes. I wish I'd waited until today to make my decision on our particular passes. I would have held off for the new tickets.


----------



## DisneyHomework

Just clarifying... hoppers Purchased as a part of a package don’t need to be used during that stay, correct? I know they expire, and I’m sure it’s covered somewhere and I can’t find it.  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

DisneyHomework said:


> Just clarifying...
> hoppers Purchased as a part of a package don’t need to be used during that stay, correct?



Correct.


----------



## StageTek

I, too, want to thank you, Robo. You answered my questions even though they have been asked and answered often. And I see you do that with others. It's so nice to get conformation even when we sorta/kinda already know the answer. DISboards is a better place because of you.


----------



## Robo

StageTek said:


> I, too, want to thank you, Robo. You answered my questions even though they have been asked and answered often. And I see you do that with others. It's so nice to get conformation even when we sorta/kinda already know the answer. DISboards is a better place because of you.



Aw, shucks!
Thank you so much for taking the time to say such nice things!


(BYW, a big part of my life's vocation -and avocation- is in the field of "Stage Tech.")


----------



## kagmypts

I just got off the phone with ticket guest relations.  We have FL Resident APs although our primary residence is in GA (don't worry - we checked with Disney before getting our APs... they said this was fine as long as we also have a FL residence, which we do).  While trying to renew our APs, we encountered Stitch a few times last night.  We were finally able to get to the payment page for our renewals about 11:30 last night.  On the final page, our payment was denied because we don't have a FL billing address.  GR was already closed.  I called this morning to see if they would honor yesterday's ticket prices for us.

Anyway, I was told that they have to check with some credit card billing/processing department so they will get back to us tomorrow.  The interesting part is that the CM said that she would issue us an AP renewal certificate.  I have seen mention of these on the forums, but it's the first time that a CM has mentioned it to me.  According to the CM, she would issue a renewal certificate, and we would have to take it to GR on our next trip to reestablish residency.  I do not really understand the difference between a renewal certificate and a new AP (the starting date of the AP, perhaps?).  I was really hoping to save some time and not have to deal with establishing residency again (took 30-45 minutes last year), but it looks like we will need to repeat the process.


----------



## cruiser21

I guess I won't have to make the decision on wether to upgrade to annual passes in April.What would have cost me 550.00 will now be closer  to 800...no thanks. I thought ticket prices would go up proportionally with annual passes, but that wasn't the case. The good news is that if we go back Fall of 2019 to see Star Wars land I won't be paying much more for 7 day park hoppers then I did this year....provided I buy them before Feb of 2019.


----------



## DisCatGirl

I apologize if this has been answered but I am getting conflicting answers from the rest of the world and I am sure you will have the right answer! Can I use an unused, unexpired MYW ticket to renew my annual pass - not purchase a new pass but renew an existing pass?


----------



## Robo

DisCatGirl said:


> -Can I use an unused, unexpired MYW ticket to renew my annual pass - not purchase a new pass but renew an existing pass?



Yes.


----------



## shoreward

DisCatGirl said:


> I apologize if this has been answered but I am getting conflicting answers from the rest of the world and I am sure you will have the right answer! Can I use an unused, unexpired MYW ticket to renew my annual pass - not purchase a new pass but renew an existing pass?


I did that last year at Epcot guest relations.


----------



## OhSayNow

I have a question that I can't seem to find an answer to. My cousin and family will be at Disney World at the same time as me. They bought the room+ticket package with single park tickets. Is it possible to upgrade the two kids to park hoppers once we all arrive? Or if it is part of a package does the whole party need to upgrade?


----------



## siskaren

OhSayNow said:


> I have a question that I can't seem to find an answer to. My cousin and family will be at Disney World at the same time as me. They bought the room+ticket package with single park tickets. Is it possible to upgrade the two kids to park hoppers once we all arrive? Or if it is part of a package does the whole party need to upgrade?



Once you arrive, the kids' tickets can be upgraded without having to upgrade all tickets.


----------



## OhSayNow

siskaren said:


> Once you arrive, the kids' tickets can be upgraded without having to upgrade all tickets.



Thank-you!


----------



## Louie7080

If fastpasses were made with a ticket and that ticket is reassigned, do the fastpasses get reassigned along with the ticket automattically?  If not can I reassign the ticket and then do a change party to reassign the fastpasses or will the fastpasses be lost?  Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Robo

Louie7080 said:


> If fastpasses were made with a ticket and that ticket is reassigned, do the fastpasses get reassigned along with the ticket automattically?  If not can I reassign the ticket and then do a change party to reassign the fastpasses or will the fastpasses be lost?  Hope this makes sense.



FPs are not "connected to" specific tickets.
There just needs to BE at least one valid ticket in a guest's MDX account in order to book FPs in advance.

If all valid tickets in a guest's MDX account are subsequently transferred out of that guest's MDX account,
that guest's booked FPs would disappear (after a grace period.)

If you transfer a ticket to another guest, you then will have a grace period to
reassign the remaining FPs to another guest.


----------



## tiffne

Military Salute ticket question.  We are planning a June trip, it will be me, my husband, 2 kids, and FIL/MIL.  Retired military FIL is planning on ordering our tix through SOG.  We've just found out that he is scheduled for 8 weeks of daily radiation that ends the week before our trip.  If there are unforseen circumstances preventing his going on the trip, are we just out of luck with these military tickets?  If he buys the pre-activated tickets through SOG, including his own, will he still have to be present and enter the parks in order to allow the rest of us to do so?  Obviously his health is most important but he is anxious about this trip working out so I wanted to make sure I can calm his worries with either A) the news that we can still use the tix if he can't go or B) that I already have a plan set in place if we can't (i.e. different tickets).


----------



## Robo

Purchasing military member must be present for ticket use.


----------



## tiffne

Thank you. Guess I need to come up with a contingency plan.  Not sure if he should still book the military tickets since they are non-refundable, or if we should get regular tickets. I'm not even sure we'd go on this trip without him anyway.  We could possibly look into moving the trip to fall but that would still put things up in the air if he is in ill health.


----------



## Robo

Here’s wishing him good health!


----------



## tiffne

Thank you.  I appreciate it!


----------



## Dug720

Any updates on rules regarding upgrading? Or more like if there have been changes?


----------



## Robo

Dug720 said:


> Any updates on rules regarding upgrading? Or more like if there have been changes?



Still awaiting the official word from the "inside."


----------



## Dug720

Robo said:


> Still awaiting the official word from the "inside."



Gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## melana

Okay. I am thinking about doing an AP for the first time. I read the first few posts on the thread and just want to make sure I understand it correctly.  If I purchase one online it won't be activated until I am actually at Disney and go to Guest Relations and get it activated, correct?  So if I don't go until December 14 of this year, and activate then,  then I would have the AP until December 14 of 2019.  That is how I understood the information.  Is this accurate.  Also, can other's in my party, if they don't have the AP still have access to the perks as long as they are with me?


----------



## Dug720

melana said:


> Okay. I am thinking about doing an AP for the first time. I read the first few posts on the thread and just want to make sure I understand it correctly.  If I purchase one online it won't be activated until I am actually at Disney and go to Guest Relations and get it activated, correct?  So if I don't go until December 14 of this year, and activate then,  then I would have the AP until December 14 of 2019.  That is how I understood the information.  Is this accurate.  Also, can other's in my party, if they don't have the AP still have access to the perks as long as they are with me?



Sorry. Misread. Yes, but you have to be the one to pay at least for merchandise.

And technically the CM is not supposed to see them pay you for it.


----------



## Robo

melana said:


> Okay. I am thinking about doing an AP for the first time. I read the first few posts on the thread and just want to make sure I understand it correctly.
> 1. If I purchase one online it won't be activated until I am actually at Disney and go to Guest Relations and get it activated, correct?
> 2. So if I don't go until December 14 of this year, and activate then,  then I would have the AP until December 14 of 2019.
> 3. That is how I understood the information.  Is this accurate.  Also, can other's in my party, if they don't have the AP still have access to the perks as long as they are with me?


1. Correct. (And, go through a park gate at some point after that.)
2. Yes. Though the end of the day on Dec. 14, 2019.
#. Yes. (Except for the AP discount on individual merchandise purchases.)


----------



## melana

Dug720 said:


> Sorry. Misread. Yes, but you have to be the one to pay at least for merchandise.
> 
> And technically the CM is not supposed to see them pay you for it.



that is what I thought.  Thanks11


----------



## Dug720

melana said:


> that is what I thought.  Thanks11



You're welcome!

I don't think they are _as_ strict at TS restaurants (and maybe QS restaurants too), but I wouldn't be obvious about changing money in front of the CM just in case.


----------



## hsmamato2

Robo said:


> *Upgrading Tickets
> CAUTION: The upgrade procedure info in this post is being REVISED.
> 
> The latest price revisions were on Sun, Feb 11, 2018.
> 
> Some "Price-bridging" info below will be out-of-date until
> I can explore the 2018 CHANGES to the Upgrade Info.*
> 
> *Cost to Upgrade*:
> 
> *INFO BELOW IS OUT-OF-DATE as of Sun. Feb. 11, 2018.*
> *I am currently revising as I continue to learn more.*
> 
> *"Price bridging" for Upgrading Tickets **has changed in some **cases.
> Tickets purchased from stock issued before the
> price increase of Feb. 11, 2018 (this is NOT necessarily related to the date that YOU purchased your tickets)
> will be bridged only to the pre-increase price that Disney sold these tickets to the public.
> *
> That means:
> There are currently *two different ticket upgrade scenarios:*
> 
> 1. To upgrade an "*Old Price*" Ticket:
> If the ticket that you have, and want to upgrade, was purchased from an authorized ticket reseller from "old stock" or "leftover tickets" (a ticket minted BEFORE the Feb. 12 price increase,) THAT ticket will be price-bridged up to the full WDW on-line/phone-order price that was in place BEFORE Feb. 12, 2017. Even if you actually purchased your tickets after Feb. 12, if you bought
> "leftover tickets" from the resellers older stock of tickets, they are considered to be tickets
> minted before Feb. 12.
> 
> The on-line/phone-order price at which Disney sold these tickets to the public "before Feb. 12" will be the price subtracted from the CURRENT on-line/phone-order price of the new ticket to which you are upgrading.
> That difference price will be the cost to upgrade.
> 
> 
> 2. To upgrade a "*New Price*" Ticket:
> If the ticket that you have, and want to upgrade, was purchased from an authorized ticket reseller from "current stock" (a ticket minted AFTER the Feb. 12 price increase,) THAT ticket will be price-bridged up to the full CURRENT WDW on-line/phone-order price.
> That "current price" of your original ticket will be subtracted from the CURRENT on-line/phone-order price of the new ticket to which you are upgrading.
> That difference price will be the cost to upgrade.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Current Ticket Prices (as of Feb. 11, 2018)* can be found on the WDW website *HERE.*
> 
> *"Previous" Prices (Feb. 12, 2017 thru Feb. 10, 2018)** archived Allears page **HERE.*
> 
> *"Old" Prices (Feb. 28, 2016 thru Feb. 11, 2017)* from archived Allears page *HERE.*
> 
> For the transaction of a ticket upgrade: a ticketing CM can manually raise the price of a guest's ticket that was purchased at a discount (or purchased before a WDW price increase) up to the current (that day) on-line/phone-order price of that same kind of ticket.
> This procedure is often called "Price Bridging" on these boards.
> Price bridging allows guests to upgrade a ticket and still "keep the savings" that they got when they bought a discounted ticket.
> 
> *Price bridging is NOT done for tickets purchased "directly from Disney"* (at the gates, by mail, on-line, on the phone.)
> 
> Price bridging IS done for upgrading tickets purchased from authorized WDW ticket resellers (discounters,)
> Price bridging IS done for upgrading tickets purchased as part of a WDW Resort package (room -and- tickets,)
> Price bridging IS done for upgrading tickets purchased at any retail Disney Store.
> 
> *The best way that a guest is sure to get the correct price when upgrading a ticket
> that qualifies the the "price bridge" is first "do the math" and KNOW exactly how much the ticket upgrade should cost BEFORE going to the booth to get the upgrade.*
> 
> *Current Ticket PRICES* can be found on the WDW website* HERE.*
> 
> If the ticket CM offers an unexpected (incorrect) upgrade price, the guest can nicely ask the CM to "check again, please, as the price should be lower on these kind of tickets."
> If that doesn't net the correct price, nicely ask to speak with a ticket supervisor.
> If that doesn't net the correct price, nicely decline the upgrade, i.e., "I've decided not to do this."
> Then, the guest can go to another ticket/Guest Relations booth (at a different park or other WDW ticketing location) and/or try the upgrade at a different time of day.
> 
> There is no "best location/worst location" to get a correct ticket upgrade transaction, as the skill-level, training-level, experience-level of any CMs at any particular location can change with the date, the time, and any other scheduling situation.
> "Luck-of-the-draw" is fully in play, here.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> *Which discounted ticket to buy for use in an Upgrade.*
> 
> Don't worry about the LENGTH of the discounted ticket _intended for upgrade_.
> You want to do the math to see which of the tickets offer the best SAVINGS over the full on-line/phone-order price.
> 
> That way, when you do the upgrade the price-bridge will allow you to "keep the savings"
> while getting to buy the AP.
> 
> The other side of this is that if the advance-purchased intended-for-upgrade discount ticket is the only ticket that you have in your MDE account, you will only be able to advance-book FP+ for the number of days on your ticket, even if your trip will be longer than that.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> More upgrading details:
> 
> *If you originally purchased stand-alone tickets directly from the WDW website or via a phone call to WDW,
> or at a WDW ticket window or Guest Relations: *
> If you want to upgrade,
> you must pay the difference between what you originally paid Disney for the original ticket,
> and the current on-line/phone-order price of the ticket to which you are upgrading,
> plus 6.5% tax on the difference price.
> 
> *If you originally purchased stand-alone tickets from an Authorized Retailer (reseller) of WDW tickets (this DOES include purchase from The Disney Store)*
> If you want to upgrade, your cost will be the difference between the current on-line/phone-order price of the original ticket that you HAVE,
> and the current on-line/phone-order price of the ticket that you WANT (the ticket to which you are upgrading,)
> plus 6.5% tax on the difference price.
> 
> *If you originally purchased WDW Resort Package tickets
> (as part of a "room -and- tickets" reservation)*
> If you want to upgrade, your cost will be the difference between the current on-line/phone-order price of the original ticket that you HAVE,
> and the current on-line/phone-order price of the ticket that you WANT (the ticket to which you are upgrading,)
> plus 6.5% tax on the difference price.
> 
> (Just below is a rare situation when 2 tickets can be combined for an upgrade.)
> *At the Water Parks only,*
> if you have a 1-day water park ticket that is unused (or has been used that same day)
> you can combine that ticket with a MYW ticket to add the WPF&M option to the MYW ticket,
> and just pay the difference between what was paid for the water park ticket
> and the current price of the MYW option (plus 6.5% tax on the difference price.)
> This will not generally work if the MYW ticket is already a Hopper, as the cost to upgrade would be less than the price of a one day water park ticket, because, officially, WDW does not give refunds on tickets.
> ======================================
> 
> *Upgrading to an Annual Pass (AP)*
> An upgrade to any level of Annual Pass follows basically the same rules as any other upgrade of MYW tickets.
> You cannot combine the value of more than one ticket in order to upgrade to a singe new ticket or AP.
> 
> The notable exception to this is if you have both a MYW ticket and a used water park ticket,
> these can be combined, along with additional money, for upgrading to a Platinum Plus AP.
> 
> If the current on-line/phone-order value of the ticket from which you want to upgrade is higher than the full price of the AP,
> "officially," you would not be able to do an upgrade.
> (If an exception is made, "officially," you will not receive a refund of the difference price.)
> 
> Any upgrade must be done at WDW at a location with access to the Automated Ticketing System (ATS).
> Basically this is any park (including water park) ticket window or Guest Relations location,
> or at the Disney Springs Guest Relations ("Welcome Center.")
> The Concierge staff at the resorts are not able to handle any type of AP transaction.
> 
> *Cost of Upgrading to an AP*:
> 
> *If you originally purchased stand-alone tickets directly from the WDW website,
> or via a phone call to WDW,
> or at a WDW ticket window or Guest Relations:*
> If you want to upgrade, your cost will be the difference between what you originally paid Disney for the original ticket,
> and the current on-line/phone-order price of the ticket that you WANT (the ticket to which you are upgrading,)
> plus 6.5% tax on the difference price.
> 
> *If you originally purchased stand-alone tickets from an Authorized Retailer (reseller) of WDW tickets: *
> If you want to upgrade, your cost will be the difference between the current on-line/phone-order price of the original ticket that you HAVE,
> and the current on-line/phone-order price of the ticket that you WANT (the ticket to which you are upgrading,)
> plus 6.5% tax on the difference price.
> 
> *If you originally purchased WDW Resort Package tickets
> (as part of a "room -and- tickets" reservation)*
> If you want to upgrade, your cost will be the difference between the current on-line/phone-order price of the original ticket that you HAVE,
> and the current on-line/phone-order price of the ticket that you WANT (the ticket to which you are upgrading,)
> plus 6.5% tax on the difference price.
> 
> *If you are an Annual Passholder*
> and you are renewing your AP within the renewal window (up to 60 days before or 30 days after your AP anniversary date)
> you may upgrade a MYW ticket to the Pass using the renewal rate.
> I suggest that if you want to use the value of a new, unused WDW ticket to help pay
> for an AP _renewal_ that you go to a full service Guest Relations (the Welcome Center at Disney Springs would be a good choice.)
> All other upgrade rules apply, except the expiration date will be one year from the expiration date of the original AP.
> 
> *If upgrading from a MYW ticket,* and the MYW ticket has been partially (or fully) used,
> the expiration date of the new AP will be set to one year from the date of first use of the original MYW ticket being upgraded.
> If the MYW ticket has not been used, the expiration date will be one year from the date of the AP upgrade.
> 
> NOTE:
> When upgrading to Annual Pass,
> if the Guest's original ticket included Water Park Fun & More Option, *and any part of that option was used*,
> then the Guest may only upgrade to the Platinum Plus AP or Premier AP.
> 
> If none of the WPF&M options were used prior to upgrading,
> then the guest may choose the kind of AP (Platinum, Platinum Plus, or Premier AP)
> to which the guest will be upgrading.
> 
> If the guest purchased the *Memory Maker photo service*, in some cases, it is possible that the Memory Maker purchase cost can be refunded -or- deducted from the cost of purchasing, or upgrading to, an AP (since APs now _include_ the Memory Maker photo service.)
> 
> When *parking at a theme park*, if the guest has paid for parking and wants to purchase, or upgrade to, an AP that day,
> if the guest takes the parking receipt to the booth where the AP transaction takes place, the parking cost can be refunded -or- deducted from the cost of purchasing, or upgrading to, an AP (since APs _include_ free Theme Park parking.)
> 
> *A Florida Resident *who is upgrading a 3-day or 4-day ticket may do the upgrade any time within six months of the date of first use of the original ticket.
> The Florida Resident will also have the option of a Weekday Select Pass or Seasonal Pass, as well as an AP, PAP or DPP.
> Note that the Florida Resident six month rules do *not *apply if upgrading to any Annual Pass using the Monthly Payment Plan.
> If the Florida Resident intends to use the Monthly Payment Plan, the upgrade may only be done within 14 days of first use.
> 
> *The UK 14-day and 21-day Ultimate Tickets* may be upgraded to Platinum or Platinum Plus Annual Passes.
> The ATS system will give a current value in US$ which is considered the base for upgrading.
> *Note: *If any of the minor park entries have been used, the upgrade may only be to the Platinum Plus Annual Pass.
> If none of the WPF&M options were used prior to upgrading,
> the guest may choose the kind of AP (Platinum or Platinum Plus Annual Pass) to which their ticket will be upgraded.


 Thank you so much for keeping this updated! So I guess my previous question about upgrading my tix at the gate for a few extra days is now wrong,and I'll have to recalculate accordingly come April. Ack. I'll be watching this thread closely for a while.


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> 1. Thank you so much for keeping this updated!
> 2. So I guess my previous question about upgrading my tix at the gate for a few extra days is now wrong,and I'll have to recalculate accordingly come April. Ack.
> 3. I'll be watching this thread closely for a while.


1. Thanks! (Trying, anyway.)
2. Likely.
3. I'll also post a special stand-alone thread when I do get the current rules straight.


----------



## jjjones325

Can someone explain what you get from TicketsAtWork.com?  I get emails from them all the time, and they offer Disney tickets.  Lazy alert:  I haven't actually looked it over, just wondering are they comparable to UCT, ParkSavers, etc.


----------



## Robo

jjjones325 said:


> Can someone explain what you get from TicketsAtWork.com?  I get emails from them all the time, and they offer Disney tickets.  Lazy alert:  I haven't actually looked it over, just wondering are they comparable to UCT, ParkSavers, etc.



What you get are discounted WDW tickets.

They can be linked to your MDX account and advance FP+ can be booked in the usual way.
(Don't know, but you may be able to request that a "ticket number" can be emailed to you, if you need to link more quickly.)


----------



## nob

Question Robo - 3 families on my MDE account. We have AP's, linked and active. Next family has tickets from Undercover Tourist. Linked and active. 3rd family ordered tickets through their employer. Received a number to be used for all three. Surprised that I was able to link the same number for all 3 people going. They do not show as active on the Magic Bands and ticket page, but are clearly linked to each family member. Will I have a problem making FP's? I don't think I've ever noticed if something was active previously. I was hoping that since they were linked to 3 people, MDE accepted the number (maybe something like a will call number for all I know). The person ordering the tickets does not have any info. Any experience with this? Or will I have to call Disney for assistance? Don't want to wait too long. FP date is next week and there are 8 of us. So making FP's may be challenging. thanks!


----------



## Robo

nob said:


> -will I have to call Disney for assistance?


That would put your mind at ease, so that's a good plan.


----------



## nob

Robo said:


> That would put your mind at ease, so that's a good plan.


Thanks, I will.


----------



## Elle :)

My SIL was given some left over park tickets by her parents. They are the plastic card type. She brought them to her TA who said that they are 5 day park hopper. She linked them into her MDE account . The tickets show up under the magic bands & cards section but when you look under reservations & tickets, it shows only one person with tickets attached. She tried calling Disney directly but was told that she would have to email in order to get help. She did send an email but I thought that was kind of odd. 

Anyone have some insight or helpful advice?


----------



## siskaren

Elle :) said:


> My SIL was given some left over park tickets by her parents. They are the plastic card type. She brought them to her TA who said that they are 5 day park hopper. She linked them into her MDE account . The tickets show up under the magic bands & cards section but when you look under reservations & tickets, it shows only one person with tickets attached. She tried calling Disney directly but was told that she would have to email in order to get help. She did send an email but I thought that was kind of odd.
> 
> Anyone have some insight or helpful advice?



When are they going? If I had to guess, I would say it's because they're more than 60 days out from their reservation.


----------



## Robo

Elle :) said:


> 1. She tried calling Disney directly but was told that she would have to email in order to get help.
> 2. She did send an email but I thought that was kind of odd.


1. Call again, but call:
*WDW Ticketing* at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat

2. Yes. Odd.


----------



## Elle :)

siskaren said:


> When are they going? If I had to guess, I would say it's because they're more than 60 days out from their reservation.



We are going May 4th so definitely over 60 days but they are not staying on site. I thought if tickets were purchased separately, you could do trial fast passes. Not that she's trying to do that but I assume they'd have to show up.


----------



## Elle :)

Robo said:


> 1. Call again, but call:
> *WDW Ticketing* at
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
> 
> 2. Yes. Odd.



Thank you. I will send that phone number over to her. I have never heard of anyone being told they had to email because they couldn't talk about the tickets via phone. That's a first for me.


----------



## ArielSRL

Elle :) said:


> My SIL was given some left over park tickets by her parents. They are the plastic card type. She brought them to her TA who said that they are 5 day park hopper. She linked them into her MDE account . The tickets show up under the magic bands & cards section but when you look under reservations & tickets, it shows only one person with tickets attached. She tried calling Disney directly but was told that she would have to email in order to get help. She did send an email but I thought that was kind of odd.
> 
> Anyone have some insight or helpful advice?


I am experiencing the same. Under Reservations and Tickets I only have 3 of my 4 family members showing up (with tickets assigned). I panicked a bit bc I bought 4 and assigned them to 4 people. However, when I go to make practice FPs, I can make them for all 4 of us, so I'm just assuming the website is glitchy as usual.


----------



## Kathlita

Just a thought----do the family members who are not showing up have their own MDE accounts? Have them check to see if the reservations/tickets show up. I tried to check to see if everyone's magic bands were activated, and my daughter's did not show up. That was all it was.


----------



## Elle :)

Kathlita said:


> Just a thought----do the family members who are not showing up have their own MDE accounts? Have them check to see if the reservations/tickets show up. I tried to check to see if everyone's magic bands were activated, and my daughter's did not show up. That was all it was.



They only have one MDE account. It's controlled by my SIL but she has my brother and their child listed on the account as family. They do not have magic bands yet (they are staying off site).


----------



## Kathlita

Elle :) said:


> They only have one MDE account. It's controlled by my SIL but she has my brother and their child listed on the account as family. They do not have magic bands yet (they are staying off site).


Then I'd call. I had problems with MDE, too. The CM was incredibly nice and helpful. Better to check than worry about it.


----------



## Day-Day

jjjones325 said:


> Can someone explain what you get from TicketsAtWork.com?  I get emails from them all the time, and they offer Disney tickets.  Lazy alert:  I haven't actually looked it over, just wondering are they comparable to UCT, ParkSavers, etc.



I think the discounts for TicketsAtWork vary between companies so some people get better rates than others (don't know for sure).

As a warning for people shopping these, make sure to take into account the taxes and fees when comparing costs.  From what I remember, there is a small fee with TicketsAtWork but it seems like it worked out to the same fixed amount regardless of the number of tickets purchased (another thing I can't remember for sure...).  In order to see the total price, you have to "Add to Cart" then click on "Complete Order".  The <Complete Order> button will open the page with the price and fields for entering billing information.


----------



## Alabama Minnie

If I want to upgrade a 4-day park hopper (bought before the price-increase) to a 5 day would I only pay the $16 difference and can this be done ahead or would I need to do it when we arrive?


----------



## Math Teacher

I have tickets that were purchased at the 2015 price before there was an expiration date. They are 5 day MYW, and I would like to add an extra day when we are there in March. I would love to know how much it will cost, so that I can budget for it. I know that Robo has been updating the info on this thread, so I just wanted to see if you had any current info on this situation. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Alabama Minnie

Math Teacher said:


> I have tickets that were purchased at the 2015 price before there was an expiration date. They are 5 day MYW, and I would like to add an extra day when we are there in March. I would love to know how much it will cost, so that I can budget for it. I know that Robo has been updating the info on this thread, so I just wanted to see if you had any current info on this situation. Thanks for the info!!



I thought your unused/pre-increase tickets would count as the new price and then be subtracted from what the new price is for those extra days? Mine would be $500.55 minus 484.58, so around only $16, I hope!??


----------



## Robo

Math Teacher said:


> I have tickets that were purchased at the 2015 price before there was an expiration date. They are 5 day MYW, and I would like to add an extra day when we are there in March. I would love to know how much it will cost, so that I can budget for it. I know that Robo has been updating the info on this thread, so I just wanted to see if you had any current info on this situation. Thanks for the info!!



 to posting on the DISboards, *Math Teacher*!

Working behind the scenes to get better info, so stay tuned.
We should certainly have more definitive answers before your trip.


----------



## Robo

Alabama Minnie said:


> I thought your unused/pre-increase tickets would count as the new price and then be subtracted from what the new price is for those extra days?



Maybe.
It can be that simple, but...
The situation will be more complicated due to exactly WHEN a ticket was originally minted and/or purchased.


----------



## Alabama Minnie

Robo said:


> Maybe.
> It can be that simple, but...
> The situation will be more complicated due to exactly WHEN a ticket was originally minted and/or purchased.


I bought it from AAA this past Sept.  I only saved maybe $15 buying from them for an adult ticket. This is one we didn't use when we went in November.  Would that matter?


----------



## Robo

Alabama Minnie said:


> I bought it from AAA this past Sept.  I only saved maybe $15 buying from them for an adult ticket. This is one we didn't use when we went in November.  Would that matter?



The important thing to know is that whatever price was PAID by a guest for a discounted ticket has no affect on how much it will cost to upgrade.

Only the DATE on which a discounted ticket was minted (first sold by Disney _to the discounter)_ is what comes into play.

A ticket bought from a discounter in Sept. 2017 would be what I call a "2017 ticket."
It is (as yet) unclear exactly how much it should cost to upgrade a 2017 ticket.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Alabama Minnie

Alabama Minnie said:


> I bought it from AAA this past Sept.  I only saved maybe $15 buying from them for an adult ticket. This is one we didn't use when we went in November.  Would that matter?


It has on the back:
4-Day Park Hopper
WTS:127 05/09/2017 2582


----------



## Robo

Alabama Minnie said:


> It has on the back...



That's a "2017 ticket," alright.


----------



## Alabama Minnie

Robo said:


> That's a "2017 ticket," alright.


Please let me know what you find-out. We are going in 3 weeks and really only need the extra day to go to BOG dinner our first night (only DINNER I could get for our stay). Thought it would be worth the $16?? for the dinner and fireworks. I have a AP.  Thanks!


----------



## Ensusieasm

So, I bought a ticket in early February for a last minute early March trip that I have to cancel. My next trip won't be until January, 2019, but this ticket expires at the end of 2018. So, I understand that I can use the value of this ticket plus the additional cost, to get a new ticket for my January trip. But, can this only be done at a ticket window? I hope not, because that means no fastPass+ at 60 days. Is there something I can do by phone? Because, Ouch!


----------



## Robo

Ensusieasm said:


> So, I bought a ticket in early February for a last minute early March trip that I have to cancel. My next trip won't be until a January, 2019, but this ticket expires at the end of 2018. So,
> 
> 1. I understand that I can use the value of this ticket plus the additional cost, to get a new ticket for my January trip. But,
> 2. can this only be done at a ticket window?
> 3. I hope not, because that means no fastPass+ at 60 days. Is there something I can do by phone? Because, Ouch!


1. Correct.
2. Nobody knows. This will be the first time we have encountered such a situation.
3. Yup.
We shall see how Disney handles this when the time comes.


----------



## Robo

Alabama Minnie said:


> Please let me know what you find-out. We are going in 3 weeks and really only need the extra day to go to BOG dinner our first night (only DINNER I could get for our stay).
> Thought it would be worth the $16?? for the dinner and fireworks.
> *
> I have a AP.*



Then, I guess I don't understand what you are asking.


----------



## Ensusieasm

Robo said:


> 1. Correct.
> 2. Nobody knows. This will be the first time we have encountered such a situation.
> 3. Yup.
> We shall see how Disney handles this when the time comes.


Thanks, Robo. I guess I have a phone call to make.


----------



## Robo

OK.


----------



## Ensusieasm

Ensusieasm said:


> So, I bought a ticket in early February for a last minute early March trip that I have to cancel. My next trip won't be until January, 2019, but this ticket expires at the end of 2018. So, I understand that I can use the value of this ticket plus the additional cost, to get a new ticket for my January trip. But, can this only be done at a ticket window? I hope not, because that means no fastPass+ at 60 days. Is there something I can do by phone? Because, Ouch!


I called Disney World to find the answers. I was transferred to the ticket department. The answer is:
If unused, the ticket can be updated by calling and asking for the ticket department. This can be done even after it expires. The value can be used to purchase a new ticket of the same number of days, plus the increase in price, or for a ticket for more days, plus the price increase. Since it can be done over the phone, I will be able to have it available to make fastPass+ at 60 days plus. Yay!


----------



## Alabama Minnie

Robo said:


> Then, I guess I don't understand what you are asking.


I have a AP, this was a ticket my husband didn't get to use in November. I have the 5 days, just wanted to add the extra to his ticket if it would be less than $20.


----------



## Robo

Alabama Minnie said:


> I have a AP, this was a ticket my husband didn't get to use in November. *I have the 5 days*, just wanted to add the extra to his ticket if it would be less than $20.



Hmmm.
You said *4-days* in an earlier post-



Alabama Minnie said:


> It has on the back:
> 4-Day Park Hopper
> WTS:127 05/09/2017 2582



But, I'll use the 5-day as our starting point.

Again, ignoring what YOU paid for the discounted 5-day Hopper ticket (doesn't matter.)
5-day Hopper Disney Price in *2017*=$473.93
5-day Hopper Disney Price *NOW*=$500.55
6-day Hopper Disney Price *NOW*=$511.20

Difference price to upgrade from your 5-day to 6-day MIGHT be as little as $10.65.
Difference price to upgrade from your 5-day to 6-day MIGHT be as much as $37.27.

We don't yet know if guests would ALSO have to pay the
*$20 up charge* for buying tickets at the park gates. (We certainly hope not.)

We should know more in the next week, or so.


----------



## JuneChickie

..


----------



## Robo

JuneChickie said:


> I have 4 AP.s that I bought 5 years ago.
> They were for unlimited entrance
> to all 4parks ( no black out dates ) free parking ,
> and a discount ,,,,   I was told they would never expire.
> 
> My question is  " what will they give me " now and will I have to pay more to bring them
> up to date ?


You can use them as APs, at no extra charge.
Same features. Just go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations to activate the AP when you’re ready.


----------



## Minniemouse07

My daughter will be traveling with a group this summer as part of Disney's Youth Program. They are staying on property and will have tickets for the length of stay that the group is there.

My son and I will be at WDW at the same time and my daughter will be coming home w/ us a day after the group is departing. Will I be able to add an extra day onto her ticket or will I have to purchase a separate one for her to bridge the day between the group's departure and ours?


----------



## Robo

Minniemouse07 said:


> My daughter will be traveling with a group this summer as part of Disney's Youth Program. They are staying on property and will have tickets for the length of stay that the group is there.
> 
> My son and I will be at WDW at the same time and my daughter will be coming home w/ us a day after the group is departing. Will I be able to add an extra day onto her ticket or will I have to purchase a separate one for her to bridge the day between the group's departure and ours?


It is very unlikely that her ticket can be upgraded.


----------



## Crazyhorse

Not sure this is the right place to ask but....
We're 16 days out and have already received our Magic Bands.  We are AP holders, I recently renewed them, as they expired 2/14/2018.  Earlier this week, I was wandering around in My Disney Experience and I noticed an opportunity to order more Magic Bands, under the affiliation tab, being passholders.  I never noticed that before....but for grins, I picked our colors and ordered them.  They are scheduled to arrive next week.  Are they gonna have different info on them then Magic Bands we received a few weeks ago?  Does it matter which bands we bring?  Or will this shipment include bands and the little passholder clip on thingy.....???  Will we have to go to Guest Services for a new Passholder card?


----------



## Robo

Crazyhorse said:


> Not sure this is the right place to ask but....
> We're 16 days out and have already received our Magic Bands.  We are AP holders, I recently renewed them, as they expired 2/14/2018.  Earlier this week, I was wandering around in My Disney Experience and I noticed an opportunity to order more Magic Bands, under the affiliation tab, being passholders.  I never noticed that before....but for grins, I picked our colors and ordered them.  They are scheduled to arrive next week.  Are they gonna have different info on them then Magic Bands we received a few weeks ago?  Does it matter which bands we bring?  Or will this shipment include bands and the little passholder clip on thingy.....???  Will we have to go to Guest Services for a new Passholder card?



ALL MBs under your name will be identical in what they will do at WDW.
Nothing is actually "put onto" any MB.
A MB is just used as a "key" to access all of the info (tickets, room door, FP+, etc.) that is in stored in your MDX account.
So, you can use as many MBs as you own, interchangeably, when you are at WDW.
Pick a different one every day, if you like.


----------



## Kathlita

Can Pop Century Concierge upgrade old tickets (add more days)? We purchased MYW tickets with our PC room reservations in 2011. Didn't activate the tickets. I had to call Disney to get them added to MDE. I have a Guest Services file number to show the CM when upgrading. I think the person I talked to said to do the upgrade "in the parks" but I'm hoping we can do it the night before.


----------



## Robo

Kathlita said:


> Can Pop Century Concierge upgrade old tickets (add more days)? We purchased MYW tickets with our PC room reservations in 2011. Didn't activate the tickets. I had to call Disney to get them added to MDE. I have a Guest Services file number to show the CM when upgrading. I think the person I talked to said to do the upgrade "in the parks" but I'm hoping we can do it the night before.


You can try. Some CMs don’t know how.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Ack, I have a 1 day Epcot/AK/DHS ticket I was planning on using next week in addition to 2 days from my NE park hopper ticket.  I just linked it in MDE and turns out it's for ages 3-9.  Can I just pay the difference to make it an adult ticket that day? It doesn't have an expiration date on it.  I was planning to use it on our arrival day for DHS should our flight get in on time.  Is there a guest services outside DHS, I've only gone to one inside the park right past the turnstiles?  My plans seem to always go awry.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Also, I have several tickets linked for each of us, aside from the guest services inside the parks, is anyone else able to prioritize them to make sure we are using the correct ones?


----------



## JuneChickie

Robo said:


> You can use them as APs, at no extra charge.
> Same features. Just go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations to activate the AP when you’re ready.



Do you think if I wanted to upgrade a 5 year old AP ,, I could do that and would 
they charge me the difference from what I paid 5 years ago , or what todays prices are.
These AP's were bought from Disney if that helps.

Thanks


----------



## JuneChickie

,


----------



## Robo

JuneChickie said:


> Do you think if I wanted to upgrade a 5 year old AP ,



There is no need to "upgrade" a 5 year old AP.
If you bought an AP 5 years ago, and you never activated it,
you can simply go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations and activate it
and use it as a current AP at no additional charge.


----------



## Robo

chloelovesdisney said:


> Also, I have several tickets linked for each of us, aside from the guest services inside the parks, is anyone else able to prioritize them to make sure we are using the correct ones?





JuneChickie said:


> Downtown Disney might be able to  ,,  not sure though



Just a note that "Downtown Disney" is now called Disney Springs.

And yes, there is a Guest Relations at Disney Springs (called the "Welcome Center") and they can perform
all the usual GR and ticket booth functions, including prioritizing tickets in MDX accounts.


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## hlhlaw07

Don’t know if this has been asked in the thousands of postings before me, so forgive me if it has. I’m looking to do a last minute trip next month 23-26 March. I was planning on a buying the Gold AP, but then I noticed that 24-26 Mar is blocked out for that AP. Can I just buy a regular ticket or a salute ticket and use it for the trip and then before we go home apply the purchase amount to a gold AP as a way to get the AP but get around the block out dates?


----------



## Robo

JuneChickie said:


> the ones we have don't include the waterparks ,,,
> 
> so we were wanting to upgrade 2 to do that.
> 
> ( just a side question ,, do we get the memory maker included since it
> was not way back then ) ?



Sorry, but I don't know the answer to either of those questions.

But, since AP certificates don't expire until the end of the year 2030, I will GUESS that you will get the MM when you activate the AP.

I'm not certain what the cost would be to upgrade to the AP to the version that includes Water Parks.
(As it's not clear, as yet, how much the upgrade cost will be on regular MYW tickets purchased
prior to 2016 will be.)

Sometimes guests with APs choose to purchase the stand-alone Water Parks AP instead of  upgrading their regular AP.


----------



## Robo

hlhlaw07 said:


> -I was planning on a buying the Gold AP, but then I noticed that 24-26 Mar is blocked out for that AP.
> 
> Can I just buy a regular ticket or a salute ticket and use it for the trip and then before we go home apply the purchase amount to a gold AP as a way to get the AP but get around the block out dates?



Yes, you can.


----------



## hayesdvc

I am wanting to buy the current best ticket deal in order to bridge to an AP before the brokers run out of the "old" stock.  Where are you currently finding the best ticket for this purpose?


----------



## Robo

hayesdvc said:


> I am wanting to buy the current best ticket deal in order to bridge to an AP before the brokers run out of the "old" stock.  Where are you currently finding the best ticket for this purpose?



A word of caution.
We do not know at what value "old stock" tickets will be evaluated at the time of upgrade.

They will be price-bridged, but it MIGHT only be at the value of "Disney Price" before the latest
price increase.
So, before you buy from "old stock" with the intent to upgrade, consider that the price-bridge
MIGHT not be up to the current (2018) ticket value.

It would be very "safe" and a good value to purchase discounted tickets from "old stock" if your intent is to simply USE those tickets, as-is.


----------



## Lilyzmom

My daughter and I are going to Disney World this summer with close family members.  They live in Florida and would like to buy her an annual pass. Since she’s a minor and doesn’t have any id I know that they can. But after it’s activated can we go to the parks by ourselves if they don’t want to go? We like to go early!   will the memory maker be attached to our account?


----------



## Robo

Lilyzmom said:


> My daughter and I are going to Disney World this summer with close family members.  They live in Florida and would like to buy her an annual pass. Since she’s a minor and doesn’t have any id I know that they can.
> 
> 1. But after it’s activated can we go to the parks by ourselves if they don’t want to go? We like to go early!
> 2. will the memory maker be attached to our account?



1. Yes.
2. Yes. (If your daughter is, too.)


----------



## Lilyzmom

Thanks!


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Robo said:


> Just a note that "Downtown Disney" is now called Disney Springs.
> 
> And yes, there is a Guest Relations at Disney Springs (called the "Welcome Center") and they can perform
> all the usual GR and ticket booth functions, including prioritizing tickets in MDX accounts.



Thank you, if our flight gets in on time and the ME wait is reasonable, we'll just drop off our carry on bag at POP then head over to DHS.  We'll only have a max of 4 hours there but it's our only opportunity to squeeze in DHS and all my son really wants to do there is Toy Story, see Chewbacca, and the Star Wars fireworks anyway.  If they can't upgrade the one day ticket from child to adult at the POP front desk I'll give it a try at DHS guest services.   

I don't really want to buy a new ticket for that short a time or use a NE park hopper ticket day for such a short period of time.  I wish I had noticed it was a child's ticket earlier but c'est la vie.


----------



## disneymom06

I have read the info on upgrading. As I understand my situation, I have 2 day P/H tickets purchased as part of a WDW package from 2016 or 2017, (I forget when). Since they were part of a package, To upgrade to a 5 day P/H, I will be credited the present gate price of a 2 day P/H towards my purchase of a 5 day P/H. Also, it is not necessary to use the ticket before the upgrade in order to get the present gate price.

500.55-291.81=208.74.   That amount is what I should pay for the upgrade.

Am I correct?


----------



## Robo

disneymom06 said:


> I have read the info on upgrading. As I understand my situation, I have 2 day P/H tickets purchased as part of a WDW package
> 
> 1.  from 2016 or 2017, (I forget when).
> Since they were part of a package,
> 2. To upgrade to a 5 day P/H, I will be credited the present gate price of a 2 day P/H towards my purchase of a 5 day P/H.
> 3. Also, it is not necessary to use the ticket before the upgrade in order to get the present gate price.
> 
> 500.55-291.81=208.74.   That amount is what I should pay for the upgrade.
> 
> Am I correct?


1.  The year of the package doesn't happen to make a significant difference in the value you will receive in the upgrade transaction.
2. That's not how it works, anymore. (I don't have the exact procedure since the recent price increase, but it should be close to the two situations I describe below.)
The Disney price of a 2-day PH in *2016* was *$273.71.*
The Disney price of a 2-day PH in *2017* was *$275.84. *
(Only a couple of dollars difference.)
 So, you would subtract one of THOSE amounts from the current WDW price in order to upgrade.

$500.55 (Current 5-Day PH)
-273.71 (2016 2-day PH)
=226.84.   Possible amount using 2016 Tickets that you might pay for the upgrade.

$500.55 (Current 5-Day PH)
-275.84 (2017 2-day PH)
=224.71.   Possible amount using 2017 Tickets that you might pay for the upgrade.

3. Using a ticket at the park gate does not affect the ability or price of upgrading that ticket.

Again, the above two examples might be incorrect, but that's the info I have been able to piece together.
There have also been instances when guests were given an even lower price "per day"
when upgrading.
The inconsistency is maddening.


----------



## disneymom06

Robo,
Thank you so very much. I now have an idea of approximately what I should expect.
You are correct, it is maddening. But at least I am in Disney.


----------



## BebopBaloo

I did search, but didn't find anything, so I'm guessing what I'm about to ask is futile...  Is there a discount on a single day ticket purchased by an Annual Passholder for someone else?


----------



## Robo

BebopBaloo said:


> I did search, but didn't find anything, so I'm guessing what I'm about to ask is futile...  Is there a discount on a single day ticket purchased by an Annual Passholder for someone else?



Sorry, but no.


----------



## dtstampz

Any word about the current cost of renewing an AP?


----------



## Robo

dtstampz said:


> Any word about the current cost of renewing an AP?



http://allears.net/pl/ticketchart.htm


----------



## diznee princess

Robo said:


> A word of caution.
> We do not know at what value "old stock" tickets will be evaluated at the time of upgrade.
> 
> They will be price-bridged, but it MIGHT only be at the value of "Disney Price" before the latest
> price increase.
> So, before you buy from "old stock" with the intent to upgrade, consider that the price-bridge
> MIGHT not be up to the current (2018) ticket value.
> 
> It would be very "safe" and a good value to purchase discounted tickets from "old stock" if your intent is to simply USE those tickets, as-is.



Hi just thought I would share my bridging experience just last month. I had purchased Undercover Tourist no expire tickets in 2016 and had them put away for future STAYS in case we did not want to renew APs one year in future.
So upon letting our last year APs expire, because we wanted the start month to be different this year, I decided to use them for upgrading in Jan of this year.
I wasn't sure about the new rule of bridging after the no expires began last Feb of 2017. So we entered the park on the 1 st day of use as we have in the past and proceeded to guest ralations at Epcot.
I was told my tickets were discounted priced before the no expire and that value would be added to the new increased price on APst this year. Which would be the $467 price of Feb 2017.
Ok no problem as I paid 418.00 for the UT tickets so some savings at least.
So it should have gone this way with the new rule:
UT 4 dy 3 extra day free no expire hopper ticket at their 2016 price of 418.00 (tx incl) the back of ticket has a jan 2017 date on back as when issued.
Gate price in Feb 2017 for 7 day hopper 467.54
Current Regular premium 2018 AP @ 904.19 tx incl 
904.19-467.54= 437.00 difference owed at upgrade

However here is how it turned out after bridging:
UT value I paid at Jan 2017 issue date $418.00 as stated above
Current Jan 2018 AP price- 904.19
Looking at my reciept the amount I was charged to upgrade was 362.10 per ticket including taxes. 
904.19- 362.10= 542.09 
Which means the value I received for my UT tickets and used for upgrade was 542.09
So not sure how or what they based the calculations on, but it seems I was given the current gate price toward my upgrade.

The current gate price for 7 day hopper in Jan 2018 was 532.50 going by what I had written down. Not sure if that was online or gate price or total with 20.00 up charge buying in person. I would assume that what is maant by "gate" price.


----------



## melana

I have a another question about APs.

I have two Park Hopper non-expiring tickets left over from my last trip.  If I wanted to do AP, is there a way I can upgrade those tickets to an AP?  

Just wondering, doesn’t matter if I can or not, just curious.


----------



## Robo

melana said:


> I have a another question about APs.
> 
> I have two Park Hopper non-expiring tickets left over from my last trip.  If I wanted to do AP, is there a way I can upgrade those tickets to an AP?
> 
> Just wondering, doesn’t matter if I can or not, just curious.



When was your last trip?
What was the date that you bought those tickets?


----------



## melana

Robo said:


> When was your last trip?
> What was the date that you bought those tickets?



I bought my tickets in February 2017. Right before the change.  My trip was not until October of 2017.


----------



## diznee princess

melana said:


> I have a another question about APs.
> 
> I have two Park Hopper non-expiring tickets left over from my last trip.  If I wanted to do AP, is there a way I can upgrade those tickets to an AP?
> 
> Just wondering, doesn’t matter if I can or not, just curious.


Yes go to a guest ralations window at any park or Disney Springs and they will tell you the difference in price to upgrade based on value of your tickets and current price for AP with tax.
It is very easy to do. Also you can use Disney gift cards or rewards for Disney visa, if you have tha, to pay for them. Many people buy Disney gift cards from Target with 5% red card discount or at Sam's club that's sells them at a 5% discount as well. Saves a little off the cost of upgrade at purchase.


----------



## melana

Thanks!! I do the gift card thing. That’s how I paid for my tickets for my last trip.

Does it have to be in person or can I do this over the phone?


----------



## siskaren

melana said:


> I have a another question about APs.
> 
> I have two Park Hopper non-expiring tickets left over from my last trip.  If I wanted to do AP, is there a way I can upgrade those tickets to an AP?
> 
> Just wondering, doesn’t matter if I can or not, just curious.



By non-expiring, do you mean that they don't have an expiration date on them (starting last year, tickets now have expiration dates on them - currently that date is 12/31/18)? Or do you mean the kind of tickets they no longer sell where you could stretch them out over multiple trips? Also, do you mean you didn't use all the days on them or were they never used? If they were never used, you can upgrade them, but you can't combine them to upgrade to one AP.


----------



## diznee princess

melana said:


> Thanks!! I do the gift card thing. That’s how I paid for my tickets for my last trip.
> 
> Does it have to be in person or can I do this over the phone?


I've always done it in person. But I think if it's an unused ticket bought directly from Disney , or authorized direct purchase, it can be done over the phone.Tickets from Underover Tourist or AAA, though authorized resellers, are not upgradable over the phone.


----------



## diznee princess

diznee princess said:


> I've always done it in person. But I think if it's an unused ticket bought directly from Disney , or authorized direct purchase, it can be done over the phone.Tickets from Underover Tourist or AAA, though authorized resellers, are not upgradable over the phone.


..And they have to be unused to upgrade. Meaning if you used any days of these tickets, the other days expired 14 days after first use. I think I read, you bought these in 2017, so they aren't the really old no expire days type tickets where leftover days could be used anytime until depleted. But if unused and purchased in 2017 they expire Dec 2018.


----------



## melana

They expire 12/30.  They are still linked in my MDE.  I purchased them before the change.


----------



## diznee princess

melana said:


> They expire 12/30.  They are still linked in my MDE.  I purchased them before the change.


That's great


----------



## SplashMountainMama

Checking into All Star Movies on March 3rd, but staying offsite on March 2nd. I'm Canadian so our Magic Bands have to be picked up at resort. Am I able to pick up our Magic Bands on the 2nd in order to use a ticket for a park on the 2nd? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Robo

SplashMountainMama said:


> Checking into All Star Movies on March 3rd, but staying offsite on March 2nd. I'm Canadian so our Magic Bands have to be picked up at resort. Am I able to pick up our Magic Bands on the 2nd in order to use a ticket for a park on the 2nd? Thanks for any help.


Don’t know.
But, you don’t actually need a MB to go to a park if you stop by a ticket booth and pick up plastic RFID tickets .


----------



## MOM POPPINS

Hello Robo  

I am buying tickets from the "old" stock and intend on upgrading the tickets to annual passes.  At the very least the value of the ticket will be what I paid for the ticket from the "old" stock beyond that is still questionable at this point?  What we do know is we can still upgrade tickets from third party sellers?  So I have nothing to lose by buying from a third party?  Lastly do tickets still have to be used once to be able to bridge?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robo

MOM POPPINS said:


> 1. I am buying tickets from the "old" stock and intend on upgrading the tickets to annual passes.
> 2. At the very least the value of the ticket will be what I paid for the ticket from the "old" stock beyond that is still questionable at this point?
> 3. What we do know is we can still upgrade tickets from third party sellers?
> 4. So I have nothing to lose by buying from a third party?
> 5. Lastly do tickets still have to be used once to be able to bridge?  Thanks in advance!


1. OK.
2. The value would be the DISNEY price of the same kind of ticket on the date the ticket was minted.
3. Correct.
4. Best value is to actually USE the ticket, "as-is."
5. No. (But, you CAN do so, without detriment to the value.)

Upgrade Procedure (as it looks to be, now)-

Ticket bought from an Authorized Reseller/Discounter:
Created BETWEEN Feb.12,2017 - Feb.11,2018
---
Find the full Disney 2017 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2017 *Price list *HERE.*
Subtract that 2017 price from the *current *2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT. *2018 *Price list *HERE.*
*Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*


----------



## jessie31383

I may have missed this, but does anyone recommend an authorized reseller besides UT? I am looking to buy tickets that still have the old price and it appears that UT is now sold out of them. I have seen a couple of websites that are still showing the old price, but I am nervous especially since I have only ever purchased tickets direct from Disney. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Robo

jessie31383 said:


> I may have missed this, but does anyone recommend an authorized reseller besides UT? I am looking to buy tickets that still have the old price and it appears that UT is now sold out of them. I have seen a couple of websites that are still showing the old price, but I am nervous especially since I have only ever purchased tickets direct from Disney. Thank you for your help!



The resellers are _authorized_ by Disney.
Disney sells these resellers/discounters *real WDW tickets* at at discount,
and the resellers sell those tickets to the public.

There are many authorized resellers of WDW tickets.
Example:

Parksavers.com
MapleLeafTickets.com
BoardwalkTicketing.com


----------



## Willow1213

I recently purchased our 6 day (non-PH) tickets to get ion before the price increase. I work for a Disney "sponsor" so I receive a discount on tickets directly though Disney so I only paid $343 per ticket (+ tax). 

Now I am being relocated to Jacksonville in March, and I will be a Florida resident soon (yayyyyyy!!!!!). We will want to purchase Gold APs, and would prefer to do it ASAP so that I can book FP at 60 days for our Memorial Day trip, booked well before we knew about the relo. 

Can I call and upgrade over the phone? Do I need to prove FL residency to do that (I won't have my new license, etc for another month or so)? Will I see any benefit to having purchased at a discount or before the price change?


----------



## Robo

Willow1213 said:


> I recently purchased our 6 day (non-PH) tickets to get ion before the price increase. I work for a Disney "sponsor" so I receive a discount on tickets directly though Disney so I only paid $343 per ticket (+ tax).
> 
> Now I am being relocated to Jacksonville in March, and I will be a Florida resident soon (yayyyyyy!!!!!). We will want to purchase Gold APs, and would prefer to do it ASAP so that I can book FP at 60 days for our Memorial Day trip, booked well before we knew about the relo.
> 
> Can I call and upgrade over the phone? Do I need to prove FL residency to do that (I won't have my new license, etc for another month or so)? Will I see any benefit to having purchased at a discount or before the price change?



How many days will you be spending at WDW parks on your upcoming trip?


----------



## Willow1213

Robo said:


> How many days will you be spending at WDW parks on your upcoming trip?


Only spending 6 park days on this trip.


----------



## Robo

Willow1213 said:


> Only spending 6 park days on this trip.



Then, I would not bother to try to change your ticket to an AP until your trip to WDW.
(Which was the reason I asked about your number of days this trip.)

Just use your current ticket to book your advance FPs and you'll be fine.
After you arrive, you can upgrade to AP, and your FPs will remain intact.


----------



## Robo

Willow1213 said:


> I recently purchased our 6 day (non-PH) tickets to get ion before the price increase. I work for a Disney "sponsor" so I receive a discount on tickets directly though Disney so I only paid $343 per ticket (+ tax)...
> 
> Will I see any benefit to having purchased at a discount or before the price change?



I don't know what kind of "deal" they will offer on your tickets, as if they are discounted by working for a "sponsor,"
I'll assume that you did buy "directly from Disney," and tickets bought from Disney are not price-bridged.

If that's the case, you would likely need to pay the difference between what you PAID for your current tickets,
and the current cost of a new AP of the type you will be choosing.

(If your employer keeps a supply of tickets on-hand for the purpose of selling to 
the employees, that could be a different matter.)


----------



## Tarheel Mom

I am so confused about the whole price-bridging thing, can someone please help?  Here is my situation.  I bought 2-day PH tickets in 2013 as part of a Disney package for free dining.  I had already purchased 7-day tickets from UT so we used those instead of the 2-day tickets (had CM at Disney Springs remove the 2-day tickets from our reservation so they would not be used).  Now I'd like to do a room-only reservation and use the 2-day tickets but add more days.  Do I need to enter the park before I upgrade the tickets in order to keep the pricing from 2013 or is that no longer an option?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Robo

Tarheel Mom said:


> I am so confused about the whole price-bridging thing, can someone please help?  Here is my situation.
> 
> 1. I bought 2-day PH tickets in 2013 as part of a Disney package for free dining.  I had already purchased 7-day tickets from UT so we used those instead of the 2-day tickets
> 2. (had CM at Disney Springs remove the 2-day tickets from our reservation so they would not be used).
> 3. Now I'd like to do a room-only reservation and use the 2-day tickets but add more days.
> 4. Do I need to enter the park before I upgrade the tickets in order to keep the pricing from 2013 or is that no longer an option?



1. OK.
2. I'm not sure what that means, but you should still be OK.
Where are your 2013 tickets right now?
3. OK.
4. Nope. Won't matter if you do or don't.

Do you need help in determining how much the upgrade should cost?
If so, can you tell me how many more days you want to add to the 2-day ticket?


----------



## Tarheel Mom

I have the plastic tickets at home and am looking to add 3 days - so I will have 5 days total on the tickets.


----------



## Robo

Tarheel Mom said:


> I have the plastic tickets at home and am looking to add 3 days - so I will have 5 days total on the tickets.



Ticket obtained as part of a
WDW Resort Package: Room booked BEFORE Feb.12,2017.

Find the full Disney 2016 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2016 *Price list *HERE.*
Subtract that 2016 price from the *current *2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT. *2018 *Price list *HERE.
Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*

So: Resort Package ticket, booked BEFORE Feb.12,2017.
2-day Hopper from 2013 (2016 prices) *$273.71*
5-day Hopper -Current- (2018 prices) *$500.55*

Difference Price (cost to upgrade) *$226.84*
(All prices include tax.)

No guarantees, but that is the best info I've found, to date.


----------



## Math Teacher

Just curious if it makes a difference if his tickets were purchased directly from Disney or from a broker (UT)? Just still hoping my tickets purchased from UT at 2016 prices might be bridged to 2017 prices? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Math Teacher said:


> Just curious if it makes a difference if *his tickets *were purchased directly from Disney or from a broker (UT)? Just still hoping my tickets purchased from UT at 2016 prices might be bridged to 2017 prices? Thanks!



About what post/poster are you asking?

For the upgrade cost, it does make a difference if tickets were purchased directly from Disney or from an authorized reseller/discounter.

Tickets bought via a WDW Resort Package are NOT considered purchased "directly from Disney."
(Resort Package tickets are considered to be "third party discounted" tickets.)

UT tickets will be price-bridged.
If they are 2016 tickets, they will be brought up to the full "2016 Disney Price"
for the kind of ticket that was bought in 2016.
Then, that value subtracted from the CURRENT 2018 price.


----------



## Math Teacher

ok. Thanks. I should have typed "her tickets." Ref to Tarheel Mom's post.


----------



## Robo

Math Teacher said:


> ok. Thanks. I should have typed "her tickets." Ref to Tarheel Mom's post.



OK.
When discussing or answering a post, just click on the "Reply" button at the *lower right corner of the post you are discussing or answering.*
Then, that post will automatically appear quoted in your new post.
Easy to see about what you are asking/discussing.  


 to the DISboards, *Math Teacher!

*
.


----------



## Math Teacher

Robo said:


> OK.
> When discussing or answering a post, just click on the "Reply" button at the *lower right corner of the post you are discussing or answering.*
> Then, that post will automatically appear in your new post.
> Easy to see about what you are asking/discussing.
> 
> 
> to the Disboards, *Math Teacher!*


ok. I see now. Thanks!!


----------



## Wenny

I'm a Gold DVC AP holder.  We booked a trip the last week of March (blackout period) and plan to upgrade to Platinum passes when we arrive.

I assumed we would have to pay the full difference in cost between Gold and Platinum (no pro-rating) but a CM told me on the phone it *would* be prorated based on how many months are left on the pass.  Is this true?  Everything I've read here on the boards says it is not true.


----------



## Robo

Wenny said:


> I'm a Gold DVC AP holder.  We booked a trip the last week of March (blackout period) and plan to upgrade to Platinum passes when we arrive.
> 
> I assumed we would have to pay the full difference in cost between Gold and Platinum (no pro-rating) but a CM told me on the phone it *would* be prorated based on how many months are left on the pass.  Is this true?  Everything I've read here on the boards says it is not true.



Sorry, but that is simply incorrect info.

It is a pretty sure thing that when it regards park procedures, anything that comes after the phrase "a CM told me on the phone..."
will (sadly) many times be of questionable value.


----------



## Wenny

Robo said:


> It is a pretty sure thing that when it regards park procedures, anything that comes after the phrase "a CM told me on the phone..."
> will (sadly) many times be of questionable value.



  As expected!

I'd been bounced back and forth between WDW and DVC CMs by this point so i can't remember for sure who gave me the "answer", but I'm fairly sure it was a DVC CM who got the info from his manager... who probably hasn't answered a phone in years.


----------



## Tarheel Mom

Robo said:


> Ticket obtained as part of a
> WDW Resort Package: Room booked BEFORE Feb.12,2017.
> 
> Find the full Disney 2016 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2016 *Price list *HERE.*
> Subtract that 2016 price from the *current *2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT. *2018 *Price list *HERE.
> Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*
> 
> So: Resort Package ticket, booked BEFORE Feb.12,2017.
> 2-day Hopper from 2013 (2016 prices) *$273.71*
> 5-day Hopper -Current- (2018 prices) *$500.55*
> 
> Difference Price (cost to upgrade) *$226.84*
> (All prices include tax.)
> 
> No guarantees, but that is the best info I've found, to date.



Thanks for the info Robo!


----------



## WelshDH@98CPAlum

So we bought 5-day e-tickets from UC thinking my sister would upgrade to aP but with the price increase it’s probably not the best deal...if I buy a 3-day e-ticket for her to use this trip and want to save the 5-day until next time....do I just go to a ticket booth before we use any days and get them to remove the 5-day from her “profile”.   Can I ask for that 5-day to be given back as a card?   Will this affect the 3 days of Fastpasses for our trip this week? 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Robo

WelshDH@98CPAlum said:


> So we bought 5-day e-tickets from UC thinking my sister would upgrade to aP but with the price increase it’s probably not the best deal...if I buy a 3-day e-ticket for her to use this trip and want to save the 5-day until next time....do I just go to a ticket booth before we use any days and get them to remove the 5-day from her “profile”.   Can I ask for that 5-day to be given back as a card?   Will this affect the 3 days of Fastpasses for our trip this week?
> Thanks so much!



No need to do that.
After you get the new 3-day ticket put into her MDX account...
Just create a "fake name" in her MDX and transfer the 5-day ticket that she does not want to use to that other name.
Then, at a future time when she's ready to use that ticket, transfer it back to her real name.

The 3-days of booked FPs she has will "stay" under her name because she will still have a 3-day ticket
in her account.


----------



## Rosanne

Robo... I don't know if there is any hope for this situation but it is really sad. A dear friend and her husband were in Florida Tuesday. They live 1200 miles from Disney. They decided to visit Disney while visiting his mom. My friend had several non-expiring tickets from way back and she thought her husband had his with as well.

When they got there she found he did not have the ticket. They were going to Epcot and they weren't aware that tickets expire after 14 days now. Back when she bought you couldn't upgrade them after 14 days but they were still good for other visits.

Her husband told her to buy him the best value and she bought a four day ticket because they are going back for two days in March and one in April. She had had the CM check how many days were on her NE tickets and when purchasing the four day ticket had told the CM they were only going to be in Disney for one day.

She was happily telling me about their day and mentioned she bought her DH a four day ticket and I said, "Wait. You guys are staying multiple days?" and she said "No."

I said, "But, where are you now?" and she said "In South Carolina".

I told her the ghastly truth that the ticket would expire 14 days from first use.

She is devastated. They spent $400 for just DH's one day in Epcot. (She didn't need to buy a ticket).

I told her to keep the receipt. Maybe there is a way somehow that He could at least be upgraded to a season pass?

Is there anything she can do?

Thanks for any help/thoughts.


----------



## Robo

Rosanne said:


> Robo... I don't know if there is any hope for this situation but it is really sad. A dear friend and her husband were in Florida Tuesday. They live 1200 miles from Disney. They decided to visit Disney while visiting his mom. My friend had several non-expiring tickets from way back and she thought her husband had his with as well.
> 
> When they got there she found he did not have the ticket. They were going to Epcot and they weren't aware that tickets expire after 14 days now. Back when she bought you couldn't upgrade them after 14 days but they were still good for other visits.
> 
> Her husband told her to buy him the best value and she bought a four day ticket because they are going back for two days in March and one in April. She had had the CM check how many days were on her NE tickets and when purchasing the four day ticket had told the CM they were only going to be in Disney for one day.
> 
> She was happily telling me about their day and mentioned she bought her DH a four day ticket and I said, "Wait. You guys are staying multiple days?" and she said "No."
> 
> I said, "But, where are you now?" and she said "In South Carolina".
> 
> I told her the ghastly truth that the ticket would expire 14 days from first use.
> 
> She is devastated. They spent $400 for just DH's one day in Epcot. (She didn't need to buy a ticket).
> 
> I told her to keep the receipt. Maybe there is a way somehow that He could at least be upgraded to a season pass?
> 
> *Is there anything she can do?*



"Officially," no.
The rules are "no ticket refunds" and "no upgrading to AP after a guest has returned home," 
but it never hurts to "ask nicely."

She should eMail or call Disney Guest Relations and carefully explain the situation (just as was done in this post.)

wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com

WDW Ticketing (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat

You never know what _might_ happen on a case-by-case basis.
Please post back with the outcome.


----------



## Rosanne

Robo said:


> "Officially," no.
> The rules are "no ticket refunds" and "no upgrading to AP after a guest has returned home,"
> but it never hurts to "ask nicely."
> 
> She should eMail or call Disney Guest Relations and carefully explain the situation (just as was done in this post.)
> 
> wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
> 
> WDW Ticketing (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
> 
> You never know what _might_ happen on a case-by-case basis.
> Please post back with the outcome.



Thank you so much. I will give her the information and report back.


----------



## yaya74

For the upcoming trip, my family will have a 4 days Park Hopper Plus tix.
Does anyone know if we can visit the water park a day before we visit one of the four major theme parks??
The plan is to visit the water park only on the arrival day. 
TIA!


----------



## Robo

yaya74 said:


> For the upcoming trip, my family will have a 4 days Park Hopper Plus tix.
> Does anyone know if we can visit the water park a day before we visit one of the four major theme parks??
> The plan is to visit the water park only on the arrival day.
> TIA!



You can use the ticket entitlements in any order that you choose.

The Water Park visits and the Theme Park visits do not "interact" in any way.


----------



## shoreward

Is there any way to view past (used) tickets on MDE?

I just found out that a multi-day ticket (no expiration date) was used for park admission, though there was a valid Pass linked to MDE.  Now, I'm concerned that other unused tickets were also used for park admission, though there was a valid Pass properly linked to MDE, at the time.  

When buying/renewing the Pass at a park, I usually question the prioritizing of Pass/tickets, but am told it's okay.


----------



## Robo

shoreward said:


> Is there any way to view past (used) tickets on MDE?
> 
> I just found out that a multi-day ticket (no expiration date) was used for park admission, though there was a valid Pass linked to MDE.  Now, I'm concerned that other unused tickets were also used for park admission, though there was a valid Pass properly linked to MDE, at the time.
> 
> When buying/renewing the Pass at a park, I usually question the prioritizing of Pass/tickets, but am told it's okay.



How did you "find out" that a multi-day ticket (no expiration date) was used for park admission,
instead of another ticket?

Is every ticket that was SUPPOSED to be used on that trip no longer visible in your MDX account?
Is every ticket that was NOT supposed to be used on that trip still visible in your MDX account?


----------



## shoreward

Robo said:


> How did you "find out" that a multi-day ticket (no expiration date) was used for park admission,
> instead of another ticket?
> 
> Is every ticket that was SUPPOSED to be used on that trip no longer visible in your MDX account?
> Is every ticket that was NOT supposed to be used on that trip still visible in your MDX account?


I called today, and a CM verified it (he spoke with Ticketing and told me it was used July 2017), the second month of my renewed AP).  I think he could easily see the usage.  I did not think of asking him to check other ticket usage, since my first AP was purchased.  The AP was purchased right before I entered the park, and I used it immediately.

The reason I wanted to see the ticket activity was to be sure that there was no other improper  ticket usage, while there was an active AP.  Under the circumstances, I would prefer not to rely on my memory (or have to dig through to find records) of other unused tickets.  I remembered the ten day pass as having four remaining days, as there was no way I would ever use that ticket, while having other valid tickets or passes.   

The only current listing under Tickets and Passes that I can see is my AP.  I've had an AP for two years.


----------



## Robo

shoreward said:


> I called today, and a CM verified it (he spoke with Ticketing and told me it was used July 2017), the second month of my renewed AP).  I think he could easily see the usage.  I did not think of asking him to check other ticket usage...



No reason to not call back.

You could call WDW Ticketing directly at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat.


----------



## shoreward

Robo said:


> No reason to not call back.
> 
> You could call WDW Ticketing directly at
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat.


Thanks for the suggestion.  I will have to do that next week.


----------



## katallo

We bought two one day tickets a few weeks ago while at WDW.  Unfortunately, due to sickness, we could not use them.  Expiration date is 12/31/18.  It was  value day tickets for Epcot.  If we return on a day that is not a value day, can we use them or can we pay a difference?


----------



## Robo

katallo said:


> We bought two one day tickets a few weeks ago while at WDW.  Unfortunately, due to sickness, we could not use them.  Expiration date is 12/31/18.  It was  value day tickets for Epcot.  If we return on a day that is not a value day, can we use them or can we pay a difference?


You'll be able to upgrade to the level you need for the difference from the current price and what you originally paid.


----------



## closetmickey

Looks like adding water parks to my 2016 5 day MYW PH tickets is $91!! Cheaper to buy a one day ticket as that is all we will use.  So....
Are there any brokers that sell discounted water park tickets? I haven’t been able to find.  Thank you!!


----------



## Robo

closetmickey said:


> Looks like adding water parks to my 2016 5 day MYW PH tickets is $91!! Cheaper to buy a one day ticket as that is all we will use.  So....
> Are there any brokers that sell discounted water park tickets? I haven’t been able to find.  Thank you!!



There are no discounts on one-day WDW tickets.


----------



## closetmickey

Robo said:


> There are no discounts on one-day WDW tickets.


Thanks Robo.  Then I'll definitely wait to purchase until we arrive so I can check my math with Guest Relations first.  Is there anywhere near the Epcot resorts to do this (on our arrival evening)?


----------



## Robo

closetmickey said:


> Thanks Robo.  Then I'll definitely wait to purchase until we arrive so I can check my math with Guest Relations first.  Is there anywhere near the Epcot resorts to do this (on our arrival evening)?



Just outside the Epcot International Gateway is a ticket booth and a Guest Relations window.


----------



## closetmickey

Robo said:


> Just outside the Epcot International Gateway is a ticket booth and a Guest Relations window.


Perfect- probably open till park close?  Thanks so much for all your help!!


----------



## katallo

Thanks, Robo



Robo said:


> You'll be able to upgrade to the level you need for the difference from the current price and what you originally paid.


----------



## Robo

closetmickey said:


> Perfect- probably open till park close?


Yup.


----------



## WelshDH@98CPAlum

Wow, so pretty sure I read that it is harder to price bridge at Guest Relations at Disney Springs - and yup the cast member we had was not pleasant.  She was not spreading the magic and seemed downright disgusted that I asked.  She was probably inconvenienced because I also asked for a refund of the price I paid as a non AP holder for DAH.  At first said no, but then checked and found out yeah.  But deal was off without price bridge.

I was trying to upgrade my 5 day park pass before I used it to a AP to get free parking, PhotoPass downloads, etc.

Ended up having to do it at AK when I could have been allowed in line At FOP well before official park opening.  They were able to price bridge but couldn’t do DAH AP discount reimbursement, but did parking reimbursement. 

Any idea what is next best step to request DAH AP discount reimbursement?  Better to call Guest Relations or ask at MK Guest Relations office?  I have read that others were successful.


----------



## Robo

WelshDH@98CPAlum said:


> Wow, so pretty sure I read that it is harder to price bridge at Guest Relations at Disney Springs - and yup the cast member we had was not pleasant.  She was not spreading the magic and seemed downright disgusted that I asked.  She was probably inconvenienced because I also asked for a refund of the price I paid as a non AP holder for DAH.  At first said no, but then checked and found out yeah.  But deal was off without price bridge.
> 
> I was trying to upgrade my 5 day park pass before I used it to a AP to get free parking, PhotoPass downloads, etc.
> 
> Ended up having to do it at AK when I could have been allowed in line At FOP well before official park opening.  They were able to price bridge but couldn’t do DAH AP discount reimbursement, but did parking reimbursement.
> 
> Any idea what is next best step to request DAH AP discount reimbursement?  Better to call Guest Relations or ask at MK Guest Relations office?  I have read that others were successful.



Go to any other GR and ask.
It's purely the luck of the draw.
In many other reported cases, the BEST luck in getting proper help was at DS, and the least helpful results came at DAK.
(I'm not kidding)
Who the CM happens to be when you are at X location will be the key.
And, that changes all the time.


----------



## Supermom3

I have a question about special group tickets. My son’s high school band will be at WDW in April. Family members were able to purchase 4 day park hoppers at the group rate. My husband is no longer able to come with us. Will this ticket expire or is it something that I can keep for a future trip? It is not assigned to a specific person. In fact, we don’t have the tickets yet. They are paid for already and non-refundable. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Supermom3 said:


> I have a question about special group tickets. My son’s high school band will be at WDW in April. Family members were able to purchase 4 day park hoppers at the group rate. My husband is no longer able to come with us. Will this ticket expire or is it something that I can keep for a future trip? It is not assigned to a specific person. In fact, we don’t have the tickets yet. They are paid for already and non-refundable. Thanks!



Depending on exactly what tickets these are,
they likely will expire not long after the trip.


----------



## Supermom3

Robo said:


> Depending on exactly what tickets these are,
> they likely will expire not long after the trip.



Thanks! That’s what I thought the answer would be. Makes sense. Hopefully another band parent will want to buy it from me.


----------



## wtpooh

Ok Disney gurus, I haven't been to Disney in 10 years. Last time we went, I spent 9 months planning and had notecard plans (because all these awesome pdf plans didn't exist!) and my kids were 12, 9 and 5. Now, we decided on impulse in January to go over spring break (yeah, yeah, I know, I know) with our 22 year old college boy and our 15 year old freshmen girl!  Back in the day I was a whizz at fast pass and now its online and I need advice on which of these scenarios is the best way to go.....

My 30 days out from day 1 is TOMORROW 2.27 and I haven't pushed PAY on my tickets yet (impulse trip remember??) so do I:
1. buy email tickets tonight so I can hit fast pass tomorrow at 7am on my 30 days out 
OR
2. buy real tickets via the mail and wait to do fast passes until they come?

If I'm understanding correctly, we will have to swap the email tickets for real ones when we get there and since we are not staying on property, that means at rope drop which will throw off our groove a bit as we'll probably have to wait in line, etc.

So which scenario is the best way to go?


----------



## Rosanne

Rosanne said:


> Robo... I don't know if there is any hope for this situation but it is really sad. A dear friend and her husband were in Florida Tuesday. They live 1200 miles from Disney. They decided to visit Disney while visiting his mom. My friend had several non-expiring tickets from way back and she thought her husband had his with as well.
> 
> When they got there she found he did not have the ticket. They were going to Epcot and they weren't aware that tickets expire after 14 days now. Back when she bought you couldn't upgrade them after 14 days but they were still good for other visits.
> 
> Her husband told her to buy him the best value and she bought a four day ticket because they are going back for two days in March and one in April. She had had the CM check how many days were on her NE tickets and when purchasing the four day ticket had told the CM they were only going to be in Disney for one day.
> 
> She was happily telling me about their day and mentioned she bought her DH a four day ticket and I said, "Wait. You guys are staying multiple days?" and she said "No."
> 
> I said, "But, where are you now?" and she said "In South Carolina".
> 
> I told her the ghastly truth that the ticket would expire 14 days from first use.
> 
> She is devastated. They spent $400 for just DH's one day in Epcot. (She didn't need to buy a ticket).
> 
> I told her to keep the receipt. Maybe there is a way somehow that He could at least be upgraded to a season pass?
> 
> Is there anything she can do?
> 
> Thanks for any help/thoughts.





Robo said:


> "Officially," no.
> The rules are "no ticket refunds" and "no upgrading to AP after a guest has returned home,"
> but it never hurts to "ask nicely."
> 
> She should eMail or call Disney Guest Relations and carefully explain the situation (just as was done in this post.)
> 
> wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
> 
> WDW Ticketing (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
> 
> You never know what _might_ happen on a case-by-case basis.
> Please post back with the outcome.




Reporting back. 

They nicely explained and the solution was reasonable and satisfactory. Essentially they were given an escrow-type voucher number whereby Disney holds the amount they paid less a one day ticket. 

When they come back they can apply what is left in the escrow to the two day ticket. When they come back the third time they can apply what is left towards a one day ticket and then pay the balance due for the last ticket.

Thanks so much for your help, Robo. They were just sick about it.

I think it was a good solution. They will be paying what one normally would for a one, a two, and a one day visit.

Woohoo! Thank-ful friend!  She says thanks also!!!


----------



## Robo

wtpooh said:


> Ok Disney gurus, I haven't been to Disney in 10 years. Last time we went, I spent 9 months planning and had notecard plans (because all these awesome pdf plans didn't exist!) and my kids were 12, 9 and 5. Now, we decided on impulse in January to go over spring break (yeah, yeah, I know, I know) with our 22 year old college boy and our 15 year old freshmen girl!  Back in the day I was a whizz at fast pass and now its online and I need advice on which of these scenarios is the best way to go.....
> 
> My 30 days out from day 1 is TOMORROW 2.27 and I haven't pushed PAY on my tickets yet (impulse trip remember??) so do I:
> 
> 1. buy email tickets tonight so I can hit fast pass tomorrow at 7am on my 30 days out
> OR
> 2. buy real tickets via the mail and wait to do fast passes until they come?
> 
> If I'm understanding correctly, we will have to swap the email tickets for real ones when we get there and since we are not staying on property, that means at rope drop which will throw off our groove a bit as we'll probably have to wait in line, etc.
> 
> So which scenario is the best way to go?



Buy email tickets tonight.
In some cases, you can _also_ have them SHIP you the actual tickets, too.

Are you going to arrive at WDW from your home on the same morning that you intend to
Rope Drop the first park?


----------



## wtpooh

Robo said:


> Buy email tickets tonight.
> In some cases, you can _also_ have them SHIP you the actual tickets, too.
> 
> Are you going to arrive at WDW from your home on the same morning that you intend to
> Rope Drop the first park?



No, we will arrive the night before and thank you very much! I'm off to spend a small fortune!


----------



## Robo

wtpooh said:


> No, we will arrive the night before and thank you very much! I'm off to spend a small fortune!



If you don't get the hard tickets shipped, you can choose to pick up your tickets at any Guest Relations
or ticket booth on the night you arrive.


----------



## Mysteryincorp

I’m confused about one day tickets. We are going to Orlando in Novemeber and will only be going to AK for one day. I will be buying a one day value ticket (I understand I may need to upgrade if that day changes) but how/when  can I book fastpasses? Is it 30 days from the day of purchase? How does MDE know when I intend to use them?


----------



## siskaren

Mysteryincorp said:


> I’m confused about one day tickets. We are going to Orlando in November and will only be going to AK for one day. I will be buying a one day value ticket (I understand I may need to upgrade if that day changes) but how/when can I book fastpasses? Is it 30 days from the day of purchase? How does MDE know when I intend to use them?



You will be able to book FPs when you're 30 days out from the day you plan to go to AK - it has nothing to do with when you purchase the ticket. MDE doesn't know (and doesn't care) when you intend to use them - once you buy them, you can book FPs for any day that's within 30 of the current date. So for instance, if you were to buy tickets today, you could book FPs for any date between today and March 29.


----------



## Robo

Mysteryincorp said:


> I’m confused about one day tickets. We are going to Orlando in Novemeber and will only be going to AK for one day. I will be buying a one day value ticket (I understand I may need to upgrade if that day changes) but how/when  can I book fastpasses? Is it 30 days from the day of purchase? How does MDE know when I intend to use them?



Simply put...
You can book FP+ as early as 30 days before the day you are going to USE the ticket.


----------



## Mysteryincorp

siskaren said:


> You will be able to book FPs when you're 30 days out from the day you plan to go to AK - it has nothing to do with when you purchase the ticket. MDE doesn't know (and doesn't care) when you intend to use them - once you buy them, you can book FPs for any day that's within 30 of the current date. So for instance, if you were to buy tickets today, you could book FPs for any date between today and March 29.



Thanks!


----------



## SheilaHeartsDisney

Hi! My dad passed away this past summer and while looking through some papers we found some non expire park hopper passes from 2001.  He had a ticket with two days left.  Anyway we could transfer that to someone else? This was before the finger print scanning started.  Just want to know if this is possible when someone has died.  Thanks!!


----------



## Robo

SheilaHeartsDisney said:


> Hi! My dad passed away this past summer and while looking through some papers we found some non expire park hopper passes from 2001.  He had a ticket with two days left.  Anyway we could transfer that to someone else? This was before the finger print scanning started.  Just want to know if this is possible when someone has died.  Thanks!!




Sorry for the loss of your dad.

As to the ticket, just go ahead and have someone else use it at WDW.
A new finger-scan will automatically be taken for the new guest the first time the old ticket is used at a park gate.


----------



## Math Teacher

Do all members of the family need to be present when trying to do an upgrade at GS? Can I just take everyone's magic band to the GS or does the entire party need to be present?


----------



## Robo

Math Teacher said:


> Do all members of the family need to be present when trying to do an upgrade at GS? Can I just take everyone's magic band to the GS or does the entire party need to be present?



If it's for an AP, (and, likely for Florida resident tickets) all guests 18 yrs and older must be present.
Otherwise, for regular tickets, just one person needs to be at Guest Relations or the ticket booth.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Robo said:


> As long as everyone being upgraded is in your MDX account,
> you do not need to bring everyone else's MB with you.



This is only true sometimes, and it also depends on how good the CM is at information-finding.


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

With the new AP activation procedure how does that work with the AP card? Do you get the AP card when you activate the pass? If so, if the countdown clock doesn't start until you go through a gate won't the card have the wrong expiration date?


----------



## Robo

mickeymouseclubhouse said:


> With the new AP activation procedure how does that work with the AP card?
> 
> 1. Do you get the AP card when you activate the pass?
> 2. If so, if the countdown clock doesn't start until you go through a gate won't the card have the wrong expiration date?


1. Yes.
2. It does, if the card contains a date. (They might not print the date on the card, anymore.)
The accurate AP info will then be listed in the guest's MDX account.


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. It does, if the card contains a date. (They might not print the date on the card, anymore.)
> The accurate AP info will then be listed in the guest's MDX account.



Great, thank you!


----------



## Robo

mickeymouseclubhouse said:


> Great, thank you!



This just MIGHT be the first in the process of eliminating the need for the AP card,
and instead, allowing the use of a only a MB to be the "proof" of AP validity.
Stay tuned.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

Robo said:


> That means:
> There are currently *three different ticket upgrade scenarios:*
> 
> Ticket bought from an Authorized Reseller/Discounter
> Ticket bought as part of a WDW Resort Package:
> Ticket bought at a Disney Store:



Sorry, I'm still confused by this. Hoping for some clarification:

In November 2017, I bought 3 "6-Day Park Hopper plus an Additional Day Free" (so, 7-day park hoppers) tickets from an authorized disney ticket reseller. 2 of the 3 were adult at $466.95 each, and the child ticket was $446.95. These pri es included tax.

I'm trying to figure out how much it would cost me to upgrade to a non FL resident, non DVC discounted AP.

I'm confused about the following:

1- I have to wait until we arrive at Disney and use the tickets at least one time to "lock" the bridge pricing?

2- then, I go to guest services and explain I'd like to upgrade to APs... got that, but I don't exactly understand which ticket price I'm bridged to? This is the biggest confusion to me and I don't want to go in with me being confused and possibly over-charged.

3- AP perks of discounts and memory maker would then be added immediately upon upgrade? If I bought MM beforehand, can I ask them to apply that price towards my AP upgrade, or get refunded if it's included as a regular benefit?

4- TIWL... what's the turn around time on this? I'm assuming it's more than 1 day?

5- Can I use my Disney Rewards card to pay for the upgrade? Not the disney visa, but the rewards card affiliated with it.


----------



## Robo

AzzySpazbourne said:


> Sorry, I'm still confused by this. Hoping for some clarification:
> 
> In November 2017, I bought 3 "6-Day Park Hopper plus an Additional Day Free" (so, 7-day park hoppers) tickets from an authorized disney ticket reseller. 2 of the 3 were adult at $466.95 each, and the child ticket was $446.95. These pri es included tax.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how much it would cost me to upgrade to a non FL resident, non DVC discounted AP.
> 
> I'm confused about the following:
> 
> 1- I have to wait until we arrive at Disney and use the tickets at least one time to "lock" the bridge pricing?
> 2a- then, I go to guest services and explain I'd like to upgrade to APs... got that, but
> 2b- I don't exactly understand which ticket price I'm bridged to? This is the biggest confusion to me and I don't want to go in with me being confused and possibly over-charged.
> 3a- AP perks of discounts and memory maker would then be added immediately upon upgrade? 3b- If I bought MM beforehand, can I ask them to apply that price towards my AP upgrade, or get refunded if it's included as a regular benefit?
> 
> 4- TIWL... what's the turn around time on this? I'm assuming it's more than 1 day?
> 
> 5- Can I use my Disney Rewards card to pay for the upgrade? Not the disney visa, but the rewards card affiliated with it.



1- No, you do not need to use the tickets to enter a park before upgrading.
(You CAN, but it won't affect the upgrade cost, one way or the other.)
2a- You can go to any Guest Relations or ticket booth at WDW.
Knowing which cost to expect is a good plan.
3a- Yes.
3b- Yes, you should ask nicely for a refund of MM (or for the MM price you paid to be applied to your upgrade transaction.)
4- It should happen within the time you are at the upgrade location.
It is possible that you would get a refund in the form of a Disney Gift Card, immediately.
5- I don't know exactly what that is, but...if (IF) the card can be used for payment of any kind at WDW, then you can use it.

2b- Your ticket was created BETWEEN Feb.12,2017 & Feb.11,2018 (a "2017 ticket") so...

Find the full Disney 2017 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2017 *Price list *HERE**.*
Subtract that 2017 price from the *current *2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT. *2018 *Price list *HERE.
Pay that difference price for the upgrade.

See post #3697 below for the math equation.*


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

Robo said:


> 1- Nope.


... nope I don't have to wait, or nope bridging isn't applicable to me?


----------



## Robo

AzzySpazbourne said:


> ... nope I don't have to wait, or nope bridging isn't applicable to me?



I'm working on your answers.
Keep reading, as I am adding more info, even as we speak.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

Robo said:


> I'm working on your answers.
> Keep reading, as I am adding more info, even as we speak.


My mistake. Thank you for your help! So far, I'm tracking and really appreciate the clarifications you're helping me with.


----------



## Robo

AzzySpazbourne said:


> In November 2017, I bought 3 "6-Day Park Hopper plus an Additional Day Free" (so, *7-day park hoppers*) tickets from an authorized disney ticket reseller. 2 of the 3 were adult at $466.95 each, and the child ticket was $446.95. These prices included tax.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how much it would cost me to upgrade to a non FL resident, non DVC discounted AP.



Your ticket was created BETWEEN Feb.12,2017 & Feb.11,2018 (a "2017 ticket") so...

Find the full Disney 2017 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2017 *Price list *HERE**.*
Subtract that 2017 price from the *current *2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT. *2018 *Price list *HERE.
Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*


$904.19 WDW Platinum AP (Current)
-516.53 7-day PH (2017)
=387.66 Price to upgrade

(all prices include tax)


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

Robo said:


> Your ticket was created BETWEEN Feb.12,2017 & Feb.11,2018 (a "2017 ticket") so...
> 
> Find the full Disney 2017 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2017 *Price list *HERE**.*
> Subtract that 2017 price from the *current *2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT. *2018 *Price list *HERE.
> Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*
> 
> 
> $904.19 WDW Platinum AP (Current)
> -516.53 7-day PH (2017)
> =387.66 Price to upgrade
> 
> (all prices include tax)


Gotcha makes sense now. So, if I'm right that'd be $1,184.28 to upgrade all 3 tickets (also accounting for additional change in price for the one child ticket upgraded to AP, with no distinction of adult vs child price.)

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Firepath

I know someone can probably answer this quickly. I couldn't find a quick answer and I'm ready to purchase passes now so I can book FP+ in a few days. If I purchase 7 day hoppers from an authorized vendor and then later want to add water parks to the pass after we arrive, what will the additional cost be? I'm trying to decide if it's better to just purchase passes including water parks now or if I should use the DVC discount ($45 + tax) if we decide to only go a day or two. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Robo

Firepath said:


> I know someone can probably answer this quickly. I couldn't find a quick answer and I'm ready to purchase passes now so I can book FP+ in a few days. If I purchase 7 day hoppers from an authorized vendor and then later want to add water parks to the pass after we arrive, what will the additional cost be? I'm trying to decide if it's better to just purchase passes including water parks now or if I should use the DVC discount ($45 + tax) if we decide to only go a day or two. Thanks everyone!


If you buy CURRENT tickets from a discounter, the cost will be $26.63 per ticket to add the “Plus” option.


----------



## Firepath

Well that's surprisingly a good deal. It kind of makes up for the ticket price. Thank you!


----------



## Robo

Firepath said:


> Well that's surprisingly a good deal. It kind of makes up for the ticket price. Thank you!



$25 is the current price to add the "Plus" (Water Parks, etc.) to a WDW Hopper ticket.
(Last year it was $15.)

All prices, plus tax.


----------



## ErinInCT

I bought tickets for a trip last year and my sister was unable to make it.  I reassigned it to my daughter for a trip this year and she ended up not going. I'd like to sell this ticket before it expires in January.  If I want to sell it can I send the purchaser the hard ticket (4 day park hopper ages 10+) and the magic band or do I have to have them be added into my disney experience so I can reassign the ticket to them?  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

ErinInCT said:


> I bought tickets for a trip last year and my sister was unable to make it.  I reassigned it to my daughter for a trip this year and she ended up not going. I'd like to sell this ticket before it expires in January.
> 
> If I want to sell it
> 1. can I send the purchaser the hard ticket (4 day park hopper ages 10+)
> 2. and the magic band or
> 3. do I have to have them be added into my disney experience so I can reassign the ticket to them?


1. Yes. If you have a hard ticket, you can send it.
2. If this MB was assigned originally to a guest (your sister?) it cannot be used by anyone else.
3. Just to make sure that the ticket does get transferred, 
you would want the buyer to create her/his own, separate MDX account, 
and then INVITE that person to JOIN that account to yours.
Then, transfer the ticket to that new buyer.


----------



## MirandaB

Apologies if a duplicate question - we have a will call ticket that I'm hoping to activate tonight so we are ready to go first thing tomorrow.  Do you know how late the ticket booth at Epcot international gateway is open tonight?


----------



## Robo

MirandaB said:


> Apologies if a duplicate question - we have a will call ticket that I'm hoping to activate tonight so we are ready to go first thing tomorrow.  Do you know how late the ticket booth at Epcot international gateway is open tonight?


Figure Guest Relations will be open thru 9:15, or so.

BTW, what do you mean by "activate?"
Is it a Florida Resident ticket?


----------



## MirandaB

Thank you.  Poor wording.  We have a Costco voucher to turn in for a hard ticket.  It'll be close!


----------



## MirandaB

Now I need to know what time HS customer service will open please.


----------



## Robo

MirandaB said:


> Now I need to know what time HS customer service will open please.



Guest Relations and/or Ticket Booths will open approx. 7:30AM on a day the park opens at 9:00AM (and/or has an 8:00AM EMH.)


----------



## MirandaB

Thank you


----------



## Nancy O

I am trying to find the answer to this question. I've looked and I am running out of patience going through the thread.
If I am upgrading tickets at the parks that were purchased from an outside dealer (Undercover Tourist) will I then have to pay the difference to the Disney price?

For example right now I can get 6 day base ticket from UT for $409. The cost of park hopper is $474. (tax included) There is a difference of $65
If I go through the WDW website the cost of  6 day base ticket is $405 and a park hopper is $480 (tax not included ). There is a difference of $75.

If I upgrade my UT tickets at the park will I be charged an additional $71 ($480-409). Will there be tax added on to the $71?

Thanks for your help. Robo, you seem to be running out of patience for being asked the same question over and over again so once again I am sorry if this question has already been asked and/or there is some obvious answer on the thread. I really did try.


----------



## Robo

Nancy O said:


> I am trying to find the answer to this question. I've looked and I am running out of patience going through the thread.
> 
> 1. If I am upgrading tickets at the parks that were purchased from an outside dealer (Undercover Tourist) will I then have to pay the difference to the Disney price?
> 
> 2. For example right now I can get 6 day base ticket from UT for $409.
> 3.  The cost of park hopper is $474. (tax included) There is a difference of $65
> 4. If I go through the WDW website the cost of  6 day base ticket is $405 and a park hopper is $480 (tax not included ). There is a difference of $75.
> 
> 5. If I upgrade my UT tickets at the park will I be charged an additional $71 ($480-409). Will there be tax added on to the $71?



NOTE: IN THIS CASE, WE ARE TALKING ONLY ABOUT TICKETS THAT ARE *CURRENT TICKETS*. (Tickets minted on or after Feb. 11, 2018.*) *
That means that the tickets you buy from UT also must be Tickets minted on or after Feb. 11, 2018.

1. Yes, but not the difference from what YOU paid to UT.
2. & 3. Again, it does not matter what YOU pay to UT (or any authorized ticket reseller) 
for a ticket, when it comes to the upgrade transaction.
4a. The only numbers that matter are the "Disney Prices."
5. In your math, make sure that you are only using prices that already include tax. That way, no additional tax will be added.

4b. If you use the links that I provide in my "*Upgrading Tickets*" post at the top of this thread, *HERE...
*
_The pertinent price list, and the way to compute your upgrade cost are listed._
----------------------
Ticket bought from an Authorized Reseller/Discounter created ON and AFTER Feb.11,2018.
Find the full Disney 2018 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2018 *Price list *HERE.*

Subtract that 2018 price from the *current *full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT on the (same) *2018 *Price list *HERE.
Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*


----------



## jeff_h

This is a quote from Robo in a MB thread (so I figured I'd ask it here instead of derailing that one):

"Not correct for fully used tickets (if they are showing, it's a GLITCH.)"

I have over a dozen people in my family and friends list in my MDE account and we all still have old tickets showing from visits between 2014-2017, and they all still showed as 'active' until I marked them as 'inactive' -- for a couple people on the list they have 4-5 old ones in there that are all marked as 'inactive'.  

My question is whether there is a way to remove those from the list in MDE?  I've looked around various menu items and haven't found anything.

Thanks


----------



## Robo

jeff_h said:


> This is a quote from Robo in a MB thread (so I figured I'd ask it here instead of derailing that one):
> 
> "Not correct for fully used tickets (if they are showing, it's a GLITCH.)"
> 
> I have over a dozen people in my family and friends list in my MDE account and we all still have old tickets showing from visits between 2014-2017, and they all still showed as 'active' until I marked them as 'inactive' -- for a couple people on the list they have 4-5 old ones in there that are all marked as 'inactive'.
> 
> My question is whether there is a way to remove those from the list in MDE?  I've looked around various menu items and haven't found anything.
> 
> Thanks



If you want things corrected in a glitchy MDX, you need to call Disney I.T. for their assistance.
Otherwise, you could just ignore anything that is known to be inaccurate.

Also, in many cases of "ghost" tickets, etc. in MDX, it may be possible that if the "ghosts" appear in MDX via the phone/table APP, that those "ghosts" might not be visible when viewing MDX via the website using a browser.  (And/or, vise versa.)


----------



## ChristmasN

I have spent a week trying to find the answers to my questions so thank you for this thread!

We got married in Disney in 2010 and have two unused annual pass vouchers (green card) we want to use for a trip next year. We have reward miles to get my 6 year old a 7 day ticket (Oooo). Here is what I think I understand can someone verify?

1 - we can book a package that is ticketless to include the dining plan by calling the disney ticket gods once the 2019 packages are available.
2 - when we arrive and check in we take the voucher card to Disney Springs to trade in for actual Annual passes. Bring all ID for everyone including my name change certificate from Ontario.
3 - then the APs and 7 day pass would start ticking the next day once we hit the parks.
4 - our APs would be the equivalent of current platinum passes. The are :Weddings Annual PK-HPR Exchange" exchange certificates with my maiden last name printed on the card.

I cant figure out with an exchange certificate this old how we would order and receive our magicbands once we book our ticketless package.
Also am I on the right track with the rest of the info?

We are not going to the parks on the first day we are there. We have a long travel day and realistic expectations.  We are planning on a late January 2019 trip.

TIA!


----------



## siskaren

ChristmasN said:


> I have spent a week trying to find the answers to my questions so thank you for this thread!
> 
> We got married in Disney in 2010 and have two unused annual pass vouchers (green card) we want to use for a trip next year. We have reward miles to get my 6 year old a 7 day ticket (Oooo). Here is what I think I understand can someone verify?
> 
> 1 - we can book a package that is ticketless to include the dining plan by calling the disney ticket gods once the 2019 packages are available.
> 2 - when we arrive and check in we take the voucher card to Disney Springs to trade in for actual Annual passes. Bring all ID for everyone including my name change certificate from Ontario.
> 3 - then the APs and 7 day pass would start ticking the next day once we hit the parks.
> 4 - our APs would be the equivalent of current platinum passes. The are :Weddings Annual PK-HPR Exchange" exchange certificates with my maiden last name printed on the card.
> 
> I cant figure out with an exchange certificate this old how we would order and receive our magicbands once we book our ticketless package.
> Also am I on the right track with the rest of the info?
> 
> We are not going to the parks on the first day we are there. We have a long travel day and realistic expectations.  We are planning on a late January 2019 trip.
> 
> TIA!



Getting magic bands has nothing to do with your tickets - it's strictly tied to your resort reservation. I don't know exactly how it works because I haven't been to WDW since the introduction of magic bands, but I think I've read that you get an e-mail telling you when to order.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

ChristmasN said:


> 4 - our APs would be the equivalent of current platinum passes. The are :Weddings Annual PK-HPR Exchange" exchange certificates with my maiden last name printed on the card.



Be prepared for these to maybe take a little while. I had to activate two of these "Wedding Annual" certificates from 2012 for a couple of guests last October, and they wouldn't process correctly in the computer, so I had to do a long and complicated workaround that required some paperwork.

They ARE still valid - they just don't do what they're supposed to because their old ticket type hasn't existed in so long that the computer no longer automatically puts them to Platinum.


----------



## Robo

ChristmasN said:


> I cant figure out with an exchange certificate this old how we would order and receive our magicbands once we book our ticketless package.



You will automatically get a set of MagicBands due to your on-site resort stay.
There will be prominent section in your MyDisneyExperience that asks you to "customize" your MBs.
That's just a fancy way of asking you to tell them the color of the MB you want, and what (tiny, nearly invisible)
"names" you want them to emboss on the underside of the MBs.

These MBs will work perfectly for your APs on this first (and any other) trip.

After you return home from this first trip, your MDX account will "ask" you to "customize" additional MBs
that will be offered as part of owning APs.
The additional AP MBs will work interchangeably with your resort APs for all aspects of MB purposes on future trips to WDW.


----------



## hichicha

Hi. I have a few questions. We're Disneyland Annual Passholders (Signature Plus) and our AP expiration date is June 11, 2018. We have planned our trip to WDW for May 18-23, 2018. Our AP renewal window begins May 2, 2018, 40 days prior to our expiration date. We won't be visiting Disneyland prior to this WDW trip and would like to renew AND upgrade our pass to a Premiere Passport when we arrive at WDW. So here are my questions.

1. Should we purchase 4-day Park Hopper tickets and attempt to renew/upgrade them to Premiere Passport?
2. Or will our expiration date of June 11th prevent us from successfully renewing/upgrade to Premiere Passport since we'll be there prior to June?
3. I've read on this board and on countless blogs many differing opinions on how to do this ticket bridging. Is there a recent consensus that tickets should be used first and then later used to renew/upgrade or is it better to trying renewing/upgrading (using the value of the tickets) upon arrival to WDW?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Robo

hichicha said:


> We're Disneyland Annual Passholders (Signature Plus) and our AP expiration date is June 11, 2018. We have planned our trip to WDW for May 18-23, 2018. Our AP renewal window begins May 2, 2018, 40 days prior to our expiration date.
> A. We won't be visiting Disneyland prior to this WDW trip and would like to renew AND upgrade our pass to a Premiere Passport when we arrive at WDW.
> 1. Should we purchase 4-day Park Hopper tickets and attempt to renew/upgrade them to Premiere Passport?
> 2. Or will our expiration date of June 11th prevent us from successfully renewing/upgrade to Premiere Passport since we'll be there prior to June?
> I've read on this board and on countless blogs many differing opinions on how to do this ticket bridging.
> 3. Is there a recent consensus that tickets should be used first and then later used to renew/upgrade or is it better to trying renewing/upgrading (using the value of the tickets) upon arrival to WDW?



A. It MIGHT be possible to get the renewal rate for a Premiere AP (but, I don't know what amount that would be.)
1. I'm at a loss as why you'd pick that particular ticket from which to upgrade.
2. But, you said your Disneyland AP renewal window begins BEFORE your WDW arrival.
Under other AP situations, at renewal time for their current AP, guests can choose a totally different "level" of AP and still get the lower "renewal rate" for the kind of AP that they choose.
However, the Premiere AP would not take effect until the date of your DLR AP anniversary date,
so the DLR AP renewal looks to be off the table.
But, the Premiere AP is such a unique ticket that I'm not certain whether it varies from some of the "normal" practices of AP purchase and renewal.
3. There's no reason (advantage or disadvantage) to using a ticket at a park before upgrading.


Regardless,  to the DISboards, *hichicha!*


----------



## hichicha

Robo said:


> A. It MIGHT be possible to get the renewal rate for a Premiere AP (but, I don't know what amount that would be.)
> 1. I'm at a loss as why you'd pick that particular ticket from which to upgrade.
> 2. But, you said your Disneyland AP renewal window begins BEFORE your WDW arrival.
> 3. There's no reason (advantage or disadvantage) to using a ticket at a park before upgrading.
> 
> The Premiere AP is such a unique ticket that I'm not certain whether it varies from some of the "normal" practices of AP purchase and renewal.
> 
> Regardless,  to the DISboards, *hichicha!*



Hi Robo. Thanks for the welcome. 

1. I guess we only want to gamble on paying for a 4-day ticket if we could be refused renewal or upgrade. Is there another ticket we should consider? 
2. I think we could renew our Disneyland AP online before we arrive and then request the upgrade at WDW using our tickets? But would the upgrade apply to the current AP year (ending June 2018) or to the next AP year (Starting June 2018)? I think I may have to call Disneyland's AP line and see what they suggest. 

Thanks.


----------



## Robo

hichicha said:


> Hi Robo. Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> 1. I guess we only want to gamble on paying for a 4-day ticket if we could be refused renewal or upgrade. Is there another ticket we should consider?
> 2. I think we could renew our Disneyland AP online before we arrive and then request the upgrade at WDW using our tickets? But would the upgrade apply to the current AP year (ending June 2018) or to the next AP year (Starting June 2018)? I think I may have to call Disneyland's AP line and see what they suggest.
> 
> Thanks.



1. The idea of price-bridging is to purchase a ticket from an authorized ticket
reseller at a discount price... at the BEST discount (saves the most money) available at the time (ticket deals vary.)
2. Its uncertain that you will get a competent "phone CM" who can correctly answer your questions.
The number I have is for WDW Ticketing at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat.
I don't know how well versed they are with the Premiere AP, but its worth a call.

Click *HERE* to jump down to post #3726 for more info.


----------



## dolewhipsareforlovers

This thread has been so hopefully! But I do have a few questions, I will be going to WDW in May and would like to upgrade my 5 day park hopper tickets to an annual pass.
1. I currently have the memory maker on our reservation do I need to cancel that or can they just put that money towards my annual pass since the AP now includes MM. 
2. I am going with a friend and we are on the same reservation with the MYW package, will I be able to upgrade before i go if she doesn't?
3. We have free dining as a part of our reservation due to a bounce back offer, will I lose this offer if I upgrade before we get to the parks??
TIA!


----------



## Robo

dolewhipsareforlovers said:


> This thread has been so hopefully! But I do have a few questions, I will be going to WDW in May and would like to upgrade my 5 day park hopper tickets to an annual pass.
> 1. I currently have the memory maker on our reservation do I need to cancel that or can they just put that money towards my annual pass since the AP now includes MM.
> 2. I am going with a friend and we are on the same reservation with the MYW package, will I be able to upgrade before i go if she doesn't?
> 3. We have free dining as a part of our reservation due to a bounce back offer, will I lose this offer if I upgrade before we get to the parks??
> TIA!


1. It might be easier to cancel before the trip.
2. & 3. Wait until you are at WDW to upgrade.


----------



## dmunsil

You can upgrade another WDW AP or DL Passport to a Premier Passport, but the Premier doesn't have a renewal discount (and never has). It's currently $1,630.32.


----------



## Robo

dmunsil said:


> You can upgrade another WDW AP or DL Passport to a Premier Passport, but the Premier doesn't have a renewal discount (and never has). It's currently $1,630.32.



I have never seen a renewal rate for the Premiere AP, but since all of the other APs have one, I didn't rule it out.

Cost on the Disney site *HERE* is listed as:


> Each Disney Premier Passport can be purchased for *$1,579 plus tax.*



Since FLORIDA tax (6.5 %) on theme park tickets is added by law,
they cut the Premiere AP price in half ($789.50) and
say that "half" of the AP would be the Florida price
So, adding the tax to the FL portion that would mean the cost of the Premiere AP would be (as said) *$1630.32.*

If you (*hichicha*) wanted to get the renewal rate for your current DLR AP, then upgrade to Premiere AP, the Premiere AP would (likely) not take effect until the date of your DLR AP anniversary date, so the DLR AP renewal looks to be off the table.

I don't think that it will be possible to get any kind of "deal" on this particular transaction, due to your DLR AP timing.

(It _would_ be possible to buy a CURRENT authorized WDW reseller's discounted ticket now and upgrade _that_ to a WDW AP when you arrive, then upgrade that WDW AP to the Premiere AP.
That would allow you to keep whatever discount you got from buying the reseller's ticket.)

If you want a Premiere AP that will be good at WDW on your arrival date, (and continue for a year after that at both WDW and DLR) looks like you will just have to buy the Premiere, outright, and forget your current DLR AP.

FWIW, I would try making the call to WDW Ticketing at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
and fully discuss this unique situation.


----------



## DisneyFive

Robo said:


> $25 is the current price to add the "Plus" (Water Parks, etc.) to a WDW Hopper ticket.
> (Last year it was $15.)
> 
> All prices, plus tax.



We booked a package through Disney directly (with 2017 ticket prices) for our upcoming stay in August.  These were base tickets.  At the time, upgrading to parks hoppers with water parks was around $96 per ticket.  Now it's around $106 with 2018 prices.  Any idea which price we will need to pay if I want to add the park hoppers and water parks while were are at WDW this August?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Robo

DisneyFive said:


> We booked a package through Disney directly (with 2017 ticket prices) for our upcoming stay in August.  These were base tickets.  At the time, upgrading to parks hoppers with water parks was around $96 per ticket.  Now it's around $106 with 2018 prices.  Any idea which price we will need to pay if I want to add the park hoppers and water parks while were are at WDW this August?



The cost to add Hopper with (or without the Plus) can be dependent on the number of "days" on your base tickets.
So, without knowing that, I can't do the math.

"TECHNICALLY," below is the procedure

Your tickets were created BETWEEN Feb.12,2017 & Feb.11,2018.
So the formal upgrade procedure would be:

Find the full Disney 2017 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2017 *Price list *HERE**.*
Subtract that 2017 price from the *current *2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT. *2018 *Price list *HERE.
Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*

Can you please post the number of days on your package tickets?

BTW, was there a reason (like "Free Dining") that you bought resort package tickets?


----------



## dolewhipsareforlovers

Robo said:


> 1. It might be easier to cancel before the trip.
> 2. & 3. Wait until you are at WDW to upgrade.


Thanks! Thats kind of what I was thinking!


----------



## DisneyFive

Robo said:


> The cost to add Hopper with (or without the Plus) can be dependent on the number of "days" on your base tickets.
> So, without knowing that, I can't do the math.
> 
> "TECHNICALLY," below is the procedure
> 
> Your tickets were created BETWEEN Feb.12,2017 & Feb.11,2018.
> So the formal upgrade procedure would be:
> 
> Find the full Disney 2017 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2017 *Price list *HERE**.*
> Subtract that 2017 price from the *current *2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT. *2018 *Price list *HERE.
> Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*
> 
> Can you please post the number of days on your package tickets?
> 
> BTW, was there a reason (like "Free Dining") that you bought resort package tickets?



Thank you Robo.

Yes, Disney had a "one free quick service meal per person per day" offer if you booked a package through select value resorts.  They are 10 day base tickets.  All guests are 10+ yrs old.

By your calculations it looks like I will need to pay the full upgrade price to match 2018 prices, not only for the hopper and water park upgrade, but also the base ticket price.  

I thought there was some way to "lock in" the pricing structure under which your tickets were purchased by using them at a gate, and then upgrading afterword?

Dan


----------



## Robo

DisneyFive said:


> Thank you Robo.
> 
> Yes, Disney had a "one free quick service meal per person per day" offer if you booked a package through select value resorts.  They are 10 day base tickets.  All guests are 10+ yrs old.
> 
> By your calculations it looks like I will need to pay the full upgrade price to match 2018 prices, not only for the hopper and water park upgrade, but also the base ticket price.
> 
> I thought there was some way to "lock in" the pricing structure under which your tickets were purchased by using them at a gate, and then upgrading afterword?
> 
> Dan



Price-bridging continues to work for third-party discounted tickets, but it (on its face) seems to no longer work for tickets bought
via resort packages since Feb. 12, 2017.

However, it never hurts to "ask nicely" for the CURRENT upgrade price for the Hopper
(As though your tickets were new, 2018 tickets.)
You never know.


----------



## DisneyFaeriePrincess

Hi! I'm sorry, I'm sure this question has been answered many times but this is a long, and very helpful, thread! I'm a little confused about the price bridging. My friend bought an 8 day park hopper before the 2018 increase, she would like to upgrade to an annual pass when we are there in September. Is there any benefit to using the ticket first before upgrading? From my understanding, in the past at least, if you used the ticket first then it would "lock" it into the 2018 pricing and then you would pay the difference from a 8 day park hopper and an ap in the 2018 pricing while actually paying the 2017 pricing for the 8 day ticket. Is that not accurate anymore? She did buy it from an authorized resaler. I hope this makes sense! Second question, can the front desk at the resorts unlink a ticket from an account and give you that as a physical ticket or does that need to be done at a guest relations window? Thank you!!


----------



## ChristmasN

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> Be prepared for these to maybe take a little while. I had to activate two of these "Wedding Annual" certificates from 2012 for a couple of guests last October, and they wouldn't process correctly in the computer, so I had to do a long and complicated workaround that required some paperwork.
> 
> They ARE still valid - they just don't do what they're supposed to because their old ticket type hasn't existed in so long that the computer no longer automatically puts them to Platinum.



Lovely thank you!
I wont have to pay the cost difference between an annual pass in 2010 and now will I? An AP is an AP - I give the card they give me magic?

I added the certificate # to MDE and it "found" and recognized them so I am doing good there so far  I have also been emailing with ticketing so when we go I can bring that printed out email in case I run into issues (10 hours to get from our home airport to MCO so I am not taking any chances) but their turn around time seems to be around 5 business days for responses and I get itchy.
I am hoping if it takes a while they wont mind us ditching and then coming back instead of staring at the staff with a very fired up giddy magic princess 6 year old!


----------



## Robo

DisneyFaeriePrincess said:


> Hi! I'm sorry, I'm sure this question has been answered many times but
> 
> 1. this is a long, and very helpful, thread!
> 2. I'm a little confused about the price bridging.
> 3. My friend bought an 8 day park hopper before the 2018 increase, she would like to upgrade to an annual pass when we are there in September.
> 4. Is there any benefit to using the ticket first before upgrading?
> 5. From my understanding, in the past at least, if you used the ticket first then it would "lock" it into the 2018 pricing and then you would pay the difference from a 8 day park hopper and an ap in the 2018 pricing while actually paying the 2017 pricing for the 8 day ticket.
> 6. Is that not accurate anymore?
> 7. She did buy it from an authorized resaler.
> 8. Second question, can the front desk at the resorts unlink a ticket from an account and give you that as a physical ticket or does that need to be done at a guest relations window? Thank you!!



1. You don't need to read through the whole thread.
Answers to these kind of questions are explained in the first half-dozen, or so, posts.
Ticket Upgrades are specifically, *HERE. *(In the post called "Upgrading Tickets")
2. Everybody is. 
3a. OK. More in 3b, below.
4. Nope.
5. Nope. (Ignoring the "use first" aspect. Price-bridging is now dependent on when the original ticket was minted (printed/created.)
6. Nope.
7. That's good. 
8. Nope. Can only be done at a Guest Relations or Ticket Booth.
(But, is there a reason you want that to be done?)

3b. Ticket bought from an Authorized Reseller/Discounter
 Created BETWEEN Feb.12,2017 & Feb.11,2018 ("2017 Prices")
To upgrade:
Find the full Disney 2017 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2017 *Price list *HERE**.*
Subtract that 2017 price from the *current *2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT. *2018 *Price list *HERE.
Pay that difference price for the upgrade.
*
So-
$904.19 (Platinum AP, 2018 price)
-527.18 (8-day PH, 2017 price)
=377.01 (Cost to upgrade at WDW)

(All prices include tax.)


----------



## Robo

ChristmasN said:


> I wont have to pay the cost difference between an annual pass in 2010 and now will I?


Nope.
Have fun!


----------



## ChristmasN

Robo said:


> Nope.
> Have fun!


You are AMAZING!
And photo pass/memory makers is part of the AP and will work right away???
SO glad I kept these little pieces of plastic for the past 8 years!!


----------



## Robo

ChristmasN said:


> And photo pass/memory makers is part of the AP and will work right away???



If MM is included, it will take effect immediately.


----------



## DisneyDoc5

Hi Robo or anyone that can help!   (BTW, you have helped me several times over the years, a heartfelt thank you!!!)

Activating an AP for my husband, details are we are heading to a water park the day before, can they activate an AP there? FYI, the AP is not for water parks, we have a separate ticket for that, but wondering if they have that service available, which would be a huge help with the next morning being a 7 am opening at the Magic Kingdom and we want to hit the ground running.

If they cannot, second option, I believe the AP can be activated at Disney Springs guest services? If so, how late on March 29th would that location and service be available, we wouldn't be able to get there until about 11 pm.

Last option, if we do have to activate on the morning of March 30  at MK, with park opening at 7:00 am, what time would the guest services window be open?

Sincere gratitude to any information that can be provided to help with this process. Have a magical day!!! Erin


----------



## Robo

DisneyDoc5 said:


> Hi Robo or anyone that can help!
> 1. (BTW, you have helped me several times over the years, a heartfelt thank you!!!)
> 
> Activating an AP for my husband, details are we are heading to a water park the day before,
> 2. can they activate an AP there? FYI, the AP is not for water parks, we have a separate ticket for that,
> 3. but wondering if they have that service available, which would be a huge help with the next morning being a 7 am opening at the Magic Kingdom and we want to hit the ground running.
> 
> If they cannot, second option,
> 4.  I believe the AP can be activated at Disney Springs guest services? If so,
> 5. how late on March 29th would that location and service be available, we wouldn't be able to get there until about 11 pm.
> 
> Last option,
> 6. if we do have to activate on the morning of March 30  at MK, with park opening at 7:00 am, what time would the guest services window be open?
> 
> Sincere gratitude to any information that can be provided to help with this process. Have a magical day!!! Erin



1. You're welcome!
2. Yes.
3. Yes.
4. Yes. DS "Welcome Center" is a Guest Relations.
5. I'm not sure of the Welcome Center's hours.
6. 6:15 to 6:30-ish.


----------



## DisneyDoc5

Robo said:


> 1. You're welcome!
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. Yes. DS "Welcome Center" is a Guest Relations.
> 5. I'm not sure of the Welcome Center's hours.
> 6. 6:15 to 6:30-ish.



Thanks Robo, lifesaver as always! Activating at the water park will be super easy and convenient. You rock!


----------



## DisneyFive

Hi Robo,

Here's one for you.  You've probably answered one like this before, but...

If we have 10 day tickets, plus the Hopper and Water Parks option...

And we spend 10 nights at a Disney resort and use up the park tickets, do we still have all 14 days to use the water parks?

*Hypothetical example using this month's dates.*

Check in today, Tuesday March 6 and check out the following Friday March 16th (10 nights)
We use our first "main gate" park entrance today and use the 10th entrance on Friday the 16th.
During March 6th - 16th we only visit water parks 3 times.
Do we still have until the end of the day March 19th to use water parks since you have to use all tickets within 2 weeks?  If so, we may move offsite for a few more nights and do water parks on that Fri, Sat, Sun.

Thanks!
Dan


----------



## Robo

DisneyFive said:


> Hi Robo,
> 
> Here's one for you.  You've probably answered one like this before, but...
> 
> If we have 10 day tickets, plus the Hopper and Water Parks option...
> 
> And we spend 10 nights at a Disney resort and use up the park tickets, do we still have all 14 days to use the water parks?
> 
> *Hypothetical example using this month's dates.*
> 
> Check in today, Tuesday March 6 and check out the following Friday March 16th (10 nights)
> We use our first "main gate" park entrance today and use the 10th entrance on Friday the 16th.
> Do we still have until the end of the day March 19th to use water parks since you have to use all tickets within 2 weeks?  If so, we may move offsite for a few more nights and do water parks on that Fri, Sat, Sun.
> 
> Thanks!
> Dan


The ENTIRE ticket will be valid for 14 days starting on the day you first use it.
The order in which you choose to use the assists does not matter.


----------



## DisneyFive

Robo said:


> The ENTIRE ticket will be valid for 14 days starting on the day you first use it.
> The order of assists used does not matter.



That's fantastic.  So if we've only visited the water parks, say, 3 times during those first 10 days, we still have water park entitlements for that last Fri, Sat, Sun and Mon? (16th - 19th)  I just want to verify before I add some offsite hotel days at the end of our 10 night stay.

Dan


----------



## Robo

DisneyFive said:


> That's fantastic.  So if we've only visited the water parks, say, 3 times during those first 10 days, we still have water park entitlements for that last Fri, Sat, Sun and Mon? (16th - 19th)  I just want to verify before I add some offsite hotel days at the end of our 10 night stay.
> 
> Dan



Again, don't worry about which parks you choose to visit, or in which order... 
You can keep going as long as you don't run out of ticket assets (Theme Parks and/or Water Parks) and it is 
within the 14-day period that starts counting down on the first day you use any part of your ticket.

BTW, this is copied from my ticket info at the top of this Sticky.

*Expiration of Tickets:*
For most guests (non-Florida residents) once a ticket has started being used,
all MYW ticket entitlements, including Water Parks and other options, will be valid for 14 days starting on the day you first use any part of the ticket.
The order in which you choose to use the assists does not matter.
It does not matter if a ticket is first used at a Primary theme park or, if the first use is at one of the Secondary parks.

Examples:
First use- Sunday. Any unused assets will expire at end of business on _second_ following Saturday.
First use- Monday. Any unused assets will expire at end of business on _second_ following Sunday.
First use- Tuesday. Any unused assets will expire at end of business on _second_ following Monday.
First use- Wednesday. Any unused assets will expire at end of business on _second_ following Tuesday.
First use- Thursday. Any unused assets will expire at end of business on _second_ following Wednesday.
First use- Friday. Any unused assets will expire at end of business on _second_ following Thursday.
First use- Saturday. Any unused assets will expire at end of business on _second_ following Friday.


----------



## DisneyFive

Thank you Robo!

Dan


----------



## DisneyFaeriePrincess

Robo said:


> 1. You don't need to read through the whole thread.
> Answers to these kind of questions are explained in the first half-dozen, or so, posts.
> Ticket Upgrades are specifically, *HERE. *(In the post called "Upgrading Tickets")
> 2. Everybody is.
> 3a. OK. More in 3b, below.
> 4. Nope.
> 5. Nope. (Ignoring the "use first" aspect. Price-bridging is now dependent on when the original ticket was minted (printed/created.)
> 6. Nope.
> 7. That's good.
> 8. Nope. Can only be done at a Guest Relations or Ticket Booth.
> (But, is there a reason you want that to be done?)
> 
> 3b. Ticket bought from an Authorized Reseller/Discounter
> Created BETWEEN Feb.12,2017 & Feb.11,2018 ("2017 Prices")
> To upgrade:
> Find the full Disney 2017 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2017 *Price list *HERE**.*
> Subtract that 2017 price from the *current *2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT. *2018 *Price list *HERE.
> Pay that difference price for the upgrade.
> *
> So-
> $904.19 (Platinum AP, 2018 price)
> -527.18 (8-day PH, 2017 price)
> =377.01 (Cost to upgrade at WDW)
> 
> (All prices include tax.)


Thank you so much!!


----------



## kerstfan1

oke im going over the 4th july i will have a 6 day base ticket if i add the price of the hopper and mm the difference between ap and my base ticket is is 224 would that be enought to do an ap to get the discounts or would u stay with the base ticket 

back ground info im a solo traveler and have all star music booked right now


----------



## ksibrel

My husband and I are heading to WDW in Feb. We are currently DL Signature APs and have figured that it makes more sense financially to upgrade to the Premier. Our passes expire in July and we are planning on using our tax refund to pay for them in full. Normally we do the payment plan. Since they are no longer offering the renewal discount, is there any incentive to waiting and upgrading our passes during the renewal period vs purchasing a voucher now and activating it after our current passes expire?


----------



## Robo

ksibrel said:


> My husband and I are heading to WDW in Feb. We are currently DL Signature APs and have figured that it makes more sense financially to upgrade to the Premier. Our passes expire in July and we are planning on using our tax refund to pay for them in full. Normally we do the payment plan. *Since they are no longer offering the renewal discount*, is there any incentive to waiting and upgrading our passes during the renewal period vs purchasing a voucher now and activating it after our current passes expire?



No reason to wait.
But, there's no reason buy earlier than need be, either.

No body knows what kind of "deal" MIGHT be announced before your first trip 
using the new AP.


----------



## Robo

kerstfan1 said:


> oke im going over the 4th july i will have a 6 day base ticket if i add the price of the hopper and mm the difference between ap and my base ticket is is 224 would that be enought to do an ap to get the discounts or would u stay with the base ticket
> 
> back ground info im a solo traveler and have all star music booked right now



I've always believed that buying an AP should be based on the "actual" (calculated) savings AND the number of trips you'll take rather than "possible" savings.


----------



## ksibrel

Robo said:


> No reason to wait.
> But, there's no reason buy earlier than need be, either.
> 
> No body knows what kind of "deal" MIGHT be announced before your first trip
> using the new AP.


Good point. This is why I come here, there's always something I don't think of to consider.

Thanks, Robo!


----------



## kerstfan1

Robo said:


> I've always believed that buying an AP should be based on at the "actual" (calculated) savings AND the number of trips you'll take rather than "possible" savings.


oke ty i will have to look into that a bit more then


----------



## katallo

I posted earlier about having a one day ticket for Value days.  I'm planning on upgrading to regular when I get to Disney because there are only a few Value days in May. I'm at the 60 day mark but can't make FP's.  I'm assuming it's because of the small price difference to upgrade.  Does this mean I can make them?


----------



## MaryAnne220

Robo...perhaps this is a dumb question....but I purchased my 4 day hopper from UT after the 2018 cost increase, but before UT raised the price. How can I tell if my ticket was minted in 2017...or 2018? Is there a date on the ticket? Just curious, I'm going to upgrade anyway, but I would like to know the actual numbers at play here...thanks for all your hard work!
Mary Anne


----------



## Robo

MaryAnne220 said:


> Robo...perhaps this is a dumb question....but I purchased my 4 day hopper from UT after the 2018 cost increase, but before UT raised the price. How can I tell if my ticket was minted in 2017...or 2018? Is there a date on the ticket? Just curious, I'm going to upgrade anyway, but I would like to know the actual numbers at play here...thanks for all your hard work!
> Mary Anne



You need to call UT and ask.
(They'll be able to tell from the number on the ticket.)


----------



## Robo

katallo said:


> I posted earlier about having a one day ticket for Value days.  I'm planning on upgrading to regular when I get to Disney because there are only a few Value days in May. I'm at the 60 day mark but can't make FP's.  I'm assuming it's because of the small price difference to upgrade.  Does this mean I can make them?



If the days on which you want to advance-book FPs don't "match" your ticket, you can't advance book FPs.

You might try to call 
WDW TICKETING GUEST SERVICES
Outside Line: 407-566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30-16:30 ET Mon-Sat

(and have your credit card ready, just in case.)


----------



## MaryAnne220

thanks Robo!


----------



## Linkura

Before calling Disney, wondering whether or not it would be a waste of time to call...

So I had a 4-day MYW base ticket with my Disney room+ticket vacation package.  Unfortunately my original flight was cancelled and the only available flight other than one several days later was 13 hours prior to my original flight.  This meant I could not use the final day of my ticket.  Would it be worth a shot to call Disney to see if I could get some sort of credit, whether a partial refund or application of a 1 day ticket for future use?  Or do they not care?  I did not purchase travel insurance from them if that would change the situation.  Thanks.


----------



## Robo

Linkura said:


> Before calling Disney, wondering whether or not it would be a waste of time to call...
> 
> So I had a 4-day MYW base ticket with my Disney room+ticket vacation package.  Unfortunately my original flight was cancelled and the only available flight other than one several days later was 13 hours prior to my original flight.  This meant I could not use the final day of my ticket.  Would it be worth a shot to call Disney to see if I could get some sort of credit, whether a partial refund or application of a 1 day ticket for future use?  Or do they not care?  I did not purchase travel insurance from them if that would change the situation.  Thanks.



If this is a resort package ticket, you can change it before your trip.
However, if it's too close to your trip dates, it will likely incur a "change" penalty fee.

Call and ask, then you can choose... knowing your options.


----------



## Linkura

Robo said:


> If this is a resort package ticket, you can change it before your trip.
> However, if it's too close to your trip dates, it will likely incur a "change" penalty fee.
> 
> Call and ask, then you can choose... knowing your options.


My trip is already over.   The flight was cancelled the day before.


----------



## Robo

Linkura said:


> My trip is already over.   The flight was cancelled the day before.


Your option is to call and explain. It never hurts to ask nicely.


----------



## Linkura

Robo said:


> Your option is to call and explain. It never hurts to ask nicely.


Thanks.  I'll probably call tomorrow.  I'm not expecting anything, it would just be a bonus if they did anything.


----------



## Goldys4

I am considering bidding on four 1 day park hopper passes at my daughter's school auction. We are only going to be at the parks one day before our DCL cruise. Question on restrictions- I know there are block out dates and it mentions Dec 25-31. Our cruise is June 8th, 2019 (within the expiration date of the tickets). What is the likely hood of the tickets being blocked out for June 7th? Is it typical for comp tickets to have a lot of blocked out dates?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Goldys4 said:


> I am considering bidding on four 1 day park hopper passes at my daughter's school auction. We are only going to be at the parks one day before our DCL cruise. Question on restrictions- I know there are block out dates and it mentions Dec 25-31. Our cruise is June 8th, 2019 (within the expiration date of the tickets). What is the likely hood of the tickets being blocked out for June 7th? Is it typical for comp tickets to have a lot of blocked out dates?



Tickets that get donated for schools and charities are usually "Executive Comps" in our computer system that generally only have blockouts at the Xmas season. I can't say for sure that's what these are but if I had to bet on it I'd say you'll be okay.


----------



## Goldys4

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> Tickets that get donated for schools and charities are usually "Executive Comps" in our computer system that generally only have blockouts at the Xmas season. I can't say for sure that's what these are but if I had to bet on it I'd say you'll be okay.



Thanks ravenclawtrekkie! That's what I am hoping. They say they have a value of $648 so I wasn't sure if they could only be used during certain times like value season (I think it will be regular season when we go).


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

I have yet to encounter a season-specific comp ticket, so I'd say that dollar value is probably an estimate.


----------



## mansour

I have 4 day park hoppers as part of my whole stay/dining package. I am considering upgrading them to AP. Can I upgrade them at the hotel or do I have to go to Guest Services?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

mansour said:


> I have 4 day park hoppers as part of my whole stay/dining package. I am considering upgrading them to AP. Can I upgrade them at the hotel or do I have to go to Guest Services?



A ticket booth at a park is going to be your best bet for having it done as close to correctly as possible and in a timely manner. Option #2 would be a Guest Relations location at a park or at Disney Springs. I've heard conflicting things on whether or not hotels can still do APs, and they screw up ticket stuff so often I can't even count the number of things they've done that I've had to fix.


----------



## Pdollar88

Is there any possibility of upgrading a ticket to an AP after we’ve left the parks? We have a 7 day PH ticket with one day not used.

My bf couldn’t decide if he wanted to upgrade while we’re there (urgh) but would now like to. I’m 99.99% sure there’s nothing to be done, but thought I’d ask.


----------



## Robo

Pdollar88 said:


> Is there any possibility of upgrading a ticket to an AP after we’ve left the parks?



Not after going home from WDW.
Your ticket will remain valid up to 14 days from first use, but the upgrade can only be done in-person at WDW.


----------



## Pdollar88

Robo said:


> Sorry, but no.



I figured. It’d be a gamble whether he’d go back in 365 anyway. Maybe next year. Thanks Robo!


----------



## Miffy

This past Monday, I upgraded my 7-day PH that I bought from UCT in December 2017. I was given credit for only the amount I paid for the ticket, not for the WDW-direct price or the gate price. I asked in two different Guest Relations venues (one in AK, where the ticket was upgraded, and one in MK) and was told that this is how they do this now--that you get credit for only the price you paid, not the price that WDW would have charged (I had a discount from UCT) or the gate price. Yes?


----------



## Robo

Miffy said:


> This past Monday, I upgraded my 7-day PH that I bought from UCT in December 2017. I was given credit for only the amount I paid for the ticket, not for the WDW-direct price or the gate price. I asked in two different Guest Relations venues (one in AK, where the ticket was upgraded, and one in MK) and was told that this is how they do this now--that you get credit for only the price you paid, not the price that WDW would have charged (I had a discount from UCT) or the gate price.
> 
> Yes?



No.
First off, how would a ticket CM know how much you paid UT for the ticket?

The current Ticket Upgrading procedure is explained in the Tickets Sticky *HERE.*

You may be able to get your situation "adjusted."


----------



## Miffy

Robo said:


> No.
> First off, how would a ticket CM know how much you paid UT for the ticket?
> 
> The current Ticket Upgrading procedure in found in the Tickets Sticky *HERE.*



Hi, Robo,
OK. Now I'm thoroughly confused. I may be reading these charts wrong, but from what I gather:
(a) The 7-day PH = $516.53 (inc. tax)
(b) The AP = $904.19 (inc. tax)

Therefore, my upgrade should have cost $387.66.

I was charged $449.64, which means they valued my 7-day PH at $454.55, not $516.53.

Sorry if I've misunderstood something, but I want to make sure that WDW didn't misunderstand something, because that's $61.98, not an inconsiderable amount of $, and I don't want to go stand in line yet again at Guest Relations if I'm wrong about this.

Thank you, Robo!


----------



## Miffy

And to further complicate matters, I paid $465.95 for my ticket, which I bought on December 26, 2017.


----------



## Robo

Miffy said:


> Hi, Robo,
> OK. Now I'm thoroughly confused. I may be reading these charts wrong, but from what I gather:
> (a) The 7-day PH = $516.53 (inc. tax)
> (b) The AP = $904.19 (inc. tax)
> 
> Therefore, my upgrade should have cost $387.66.
> 
> I was charged $449.64, which means they valued my 7-day PH at $454.55, not $516.53.



Your above calculations are correct.


----------



## Miffy

Robo said:


> Your above calculations are correct.


Thanks, Robo. I guess I am going to go to Guest Relations again today! I'll post back with my results. And thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Robo

Miffy said:


> And to further complicate matters, I paid $465.95 for my ticket, which I bought on December 26, 2017.


That's why I said that the ticket CM wouldn't know what YOU paid UT for your ticket.
(They can only see what UT paid Disney for the ticket... which, of course, is LESS than what YOU paid.)


----------



## Miffy

Robo said:


> That's why I said that the ticket CM wouldn't know what YOU paid UT for your ticket.
> (They can only see what UT paid Disney for the ticket... which, of course, is LESS than what YOU paid.)



Hi again, Robo,

I spoke to yet another Guest Relations CM--this one at DAK. After pleading my case--and, I guess, wrongly telling them that I bought the ticket from a ticket broker--I was told that in fact the value of my ticket was $454.55, not either the amount I paid for it ($465.95) or the list price ($516.53) and that that amount was what they base the upgraded price on. And therefore, I was charged the correct amount.

The CM was not very nice about this at all, especially after she had to go into the "back" in order to verify that what she originally told me--to wit, that their system is infallible--was true. And also I should never have mentioned that I had gotten my information from the Internet, because, apparently, that's just the utterly wrong thing to say.

But it wouldn't've mattered what I said. They are right, they stand by that rightness, and my ticket was worth $454.55 and the upgrade was the $449.64 I paid them. Period.

So either they're wrong but unwilling to do anything about it or the info here on the DIS is wrong, perhaps because WDW changed their policy in the last few days.

Incidentally, while I was standing and waiting for the CM to emerge from the back, I noticed several other transactions that guests were having with CMs at Guest Relations at DAK, and there were a lot of very unhappy guests and quite stern CMs. Perhaps it was just the time of day, but that was hardly the Disney experience I'm used to.

I'm not happy about eating the $61.98, but I'm going to have to. Tomorrow is our last day and I'm not going to spend another 1/2 hour standing in line to find out that the WDW computer is infallible and that I'm owed nothing. If there's any other recourse I might have, please let me know. But right now I'm just writing it off.

ETA: I was also told that the price I paid the ticket broker was _more_ than the WDW value of the ticket at the time it was issued. Which made zero sense to me.


----------



## Robo

Miffy said:


> I'm not happy about eating the $61.98, but I'm going to have to. Tomorrow is our last day and I'm not going to spend another 1/2 hour standing in line to find out that the WDW computer is infallible and that I'm owed nothing. If there's any other recourse I might have, please let me know. But right now I'm just writing it off.



Sorry that you have been treated so poorly.

There have been many reports over the years of incorrect ticket upgrades that have been corrected after a guest has returned home.
That may be your best bet.
Post back when you have time at home.



> ETA: I was also told that the price I paid the ticket broker was _more_ than the WDW value of the ticket at the time it was issued. Which made zero sense to me.



Yup. That is a doozie of a statement, and also points out the depth of the
misunderstanding that CM must have of how to read the ticket info from the computer.


----------



## Miffy

Robo said:


> Sorry that you have been treated so poorly.
> 
> There have been many reports over the years of incorrect ticket upgrades that have been corrected after a guest has returned home.
> That may be your best bet.
> Post back when you have time at home.



Thanks, Robo. I will. Is there someone in particular I should write to after I get home? (she typed as her DH napped . . .)


----------



## Robo

Miffy said:


> Is there someone in particular I should write to after I get home?



Call WDW Ticketing at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## Miffy

Robo said:


> Call WDW Ticketing at
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat



Thanks again, Robo! I will, and I'll post back with results.


----------



## SUSIEQ

Miffy said:


> I will, and I'll post back with results.


Please do. Good luck, that's just PATHETIC that they only gave you credit for what UT paid for the tickets!


----------



## CloveLeaf

Miffy said:


> Hi again, Robo,
> 
> I spoke to yet another Guest Relations CM--this one at DAK. After pleading my case--and, I guess, wrongly telling them that I bought the ticket from a ticket broker--I was told that in fact the value of my ticket was $454.55, not either the amount I paid for it ($465.95) or the list price ($516.53) and that that amount was what they base the upgraded price on. And therefore, I was charged the correct amount.
> 
> The CM was not very nice about this at all, especially after she had to go into the "back" in order to verify that what she originally told me--to wit, that their system is infallible--was true. And also I should never have mentioned that I had gotten my information from the Internet, because, apparently, that's just the utterly wrong thing to say.
> 
> But it wouldn't've mattered what I said. They are right, they stand by that rightness, and my ticket was worth $454.55 and the upgrade was the $449.64 I paid them. Period.
> 
> So either they're wrong but unwilling to do anything about it or the info here on the DIS is wrong, perhaps because WDW changed their policy in the last few days.
> 
> Incidentally, while I was standing and waiting for the CM to emerge from the back, I noticed several other transactions that guests were having with CMs at Guest Relations at DAK, and there were a lot of very unhappy guests and quite stern CMs. Perhaps it was just the time of day, but that was hardly the Disney experience I'm used to.
> 
> I'm not happy about eating the $61.98, but I'm going to have to. Tomorrow is our last day and I'm not going to spend another 1/2 hour standing in line to find out that the WDW computer is infallible and that I'm owed nothing. If there's any other recourse I might have, please let me know. But right now I'm just writing it off.
> 
> ETA: I was also told that the price I paid the ticket broker was _more_ than the WDW value of the ticket at the time it was issued. Which made zero sense to me.


I am sorry this happened to you. I upgraded my tickets from UCT last week at MK guest relation and I was only charged the difference between the 6 day ticket and 8 day ticket at Disney gate price. So I am sure they didn't change their policy. Good luck on your call to WDW ticketing!


----------



## Colleen27

So I upgraded to an AP and I still have no idea how the math works! I had a 4 day base ticket as part of our package. I had two sets of math prepared before I went, to budget for the upgrade. 

Option 1: Ticket valued at current prices
AP: 904.19
4d: 404.70
=   499.49 upgrade cost

Option 2: Ticket valued at 2017 price, based on date of purchase:
AP: 904.19
4d: 346.13
=    558.06 upgrade cost

Except neither of those was what I was quoted! I paid $531.44 for the upgrade, and no matter what I do I cannot get that to add up. It is exactly $25 less than option 2 or $30 more than option 1 (pre-tax). Can anyone make it make sense, just to satisfy my curiosity, or is this one of those Disney math mysteries that will remain forever unsolved?


----------



## Robo

Colleen27 said:


> Except neither of those was what I was quoted! I paid $531.44 for the upgrade, and no matter what I do I cannot get that to add up. It is exactly $25 less than option 2 or $30 more than option 1 (pre-tax). Can anyone make it make sense, just to satisfy my curiosity, or is this one of those Disney math mysteries that will remain forever unsolved?



*Jump down to post #3796.*

@MikeF;NJ figured out that you made an error in choosing which price-list to use in your calculation.


----------



## Colleen27

Robo said:


> Difference in "Gate price" vs. "Pre-order price?"
> 
> Although THAT should be $20.



Yeah, that was my first thought... but it didn't help either. And I didn't ask for a breakdown because it came in under the higher of the two amounts I was expecting, so I guess I'll never know.

Another little oddity, at least compared to the last time I did this - the AP upgrade/expiration date is listed as the day I upgraded, which was day #3 of the trip, rather than on the day the MYW ticket was first used as had happened in the past.


----------



## Wubar

Colleen27 said:


> Yeah, that was my first thought... but it didn't help either. And I didn't ask for a breakdown because it came in under the higher of the two amounts I was expecting, so I guess I'll never know.
> 
> Another little oddity, at least compared to the last time I did this - the AP upgrade/expiration date is listed as the day I upgraded, which was day #3 of the trip, rather than on the day the MYW ticket was first used as had happened in the past.


Nice!   Those extra 3 days on your AP just might be worth the $32 that you may (or may not) have missed out on during the upgrade process!


----------



## Colleen27

I know historically this has been the case, I just want to double-check to make sure it hasn't changed... Can you still transfer an unused ticket purchased as part of a MYW package? Because it just occurred to me that free dining is likely to come along for the dates I have in mind for trip #2 of my AP year, and it would be great if I could book the package and then transfer my unneeded package ticket to DH for trip #3.


----------



## Robo

Colleen27 said:


> I know historically this has been the case, I just want to double-check to make sure it hasn't changed...1. Can you still transfer an unused ticket purchased as part of a MYW package? Because it just occurred to me that free dining is likely to come along for the dates I have in mind for trip #2 of my AP year, and
> B. it would be great if I could book the package and then transfer my unneeded package ticket to DH for trip #3.


A. Yes.
B. You can do that.


----------



## Robo

Colleen27 said:


> Another little oddity, at least compared to the last time I did this - the AP upgrade/expiration date is listed as the day I upgraded, which was day #3 of the trip, rather than on the day the MYW ticket was first used as had happened in the past.


On what date did you do this upgrade?


----------



## Colleen27

Robo said:


> On what date did you do this upgrade?



March 6.


----------



## Robo

Colleen27 said:


> March 6.



So, about a week ago.
Looks like the CM made a mistake in (not) manually back-dating the AP anniversary date.

Getting the anniversary date right has been one of THE most-common errors in AP implementation for many years.

They have recently made strides in correcting at least one of the AP date errors
by allowing directly-purchased APs (not upgrades) to "self-date" at the point
the guest actually USES the AP at the first park gate
at a point AFTER the CM (Guest Relations or Ticket Booth) "activates" the new AP.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

It's interesting to me that someone managed to NOT back-date an AP upgrade now that the computer does it automatically if you use the correct 'level' in the system.


----------



## MikeF;NJ

Colleen27 said:


> So I upgraded to an AP and I still have no idea how the math works! I had a 4 day base ticket as part of our package. I had two sets of math prepared before I went, to budget for the upgrade.
> 
> Option 1: Ticket valued at current prices
> AP: 904.19
> 4d: 404.70
> =   499.49 upgrade cost
> 
> Option 2: Ticket valued at 2017 price, based on date of purchase:
> AP: 904.19
> 4d: 346.13
> =    558.06 upgrade cost
> 
> Except neither of those was what I was quoted! I paid $531.44 for the upgrade, and no matter what I do I cannot get that to add up. It is exactly $25 less than option 2 or $30 more than option 1 (pre-tax). Can anyone make it make sense, just to satisfy my curiosity, or is this one of those Disney math mysteries that will remain forever unsolved?



According to the 2017 price list (HERE) the price of a 4 day base ticket was $372.75 including tax.  This would make the calculation:
AP: 904.19
4d: 372.75
=    531.44 upgrade cost, which is the price you were quoted. 

The $346.13 price you used in Option 2's calculation above was from the 2016 price list.


----------



## Robo

MikeF;NJ said:


> According to the 2017 price list (HERE) the price of a 4 day base ticket was $372.75 including tax.  This would make the calculation:
> AP: 904.19
> 4d: 372.75
> =    531.44 upgrade cost, which is the price you were quoted.
> 
> The $346.13 price you used in Option 2's calculation above was from the 2016 price list.



Agreed.
Looks like *Colleen72* just got some numbers mixed up.

Glad you checked the math.

(I just doubled-checked to make sure all the links in the Sticky go to the correct lists.)


----------



## Colleen27

MikeF;NJ said:


> According to the 2017 price list (HERE) the price of a 4 day base ticket was $372.75 including tax.  This would make the calculation:
> AP: 904.19
> 4d: 372.75
> =    531.44 upgrade cost, which is the price you were quoted.
> 
> The $346.13 price you used in Option 2's calculation above was from the 2016 price list.





I clicked on the old prices link in the sticky and didn't even look to see if it was the *right* old ticket prices link! I should have caught that - a $60 price increase in one year is a bit much even for Disney. 



ravenclawtrekkie said:


> It's interesting to me that someone managed to NOT back-date an AP upgrade now that the computer does it automatically if you use the correct 'level' in the system.



It actually irked me a bit because the extra few days is of no value to me, but the photopass pics that didn't automatically unlock because of the date-error are. So now I'm dealing with e-mail support to fix the problem so I have access to the pics we got before the AP date in the system.


----------



## Robo

Colleen27 said:


> It actually irked me a bit because the extra few days is of no value to me, but the photopass pics that didn't automatically unlock because of the date-error are. So now I'm dealing with e-mail support to fix the problem so I have access to the pics we got before the AP date in the system.



From what I understand, you should have all Photopass/MM photos taken (up to a year) unlocked and available previous to your AP start-date, anyway.
AFAIK, it should automatically back-date to any previous photos in your MDE file.

This seems odd.


----------



## Colleen27

Robo said:


> From what I understand, you should have all Photopass/MM photos taken (up to a year) unlocked and available previous to your AP start-date, anyway.
> AFAIK, it should automatically back-date to any previous photos in your MDE file.
> 
> This seems odd.



It seemed odd to me too, because that was my understanding. But on the pics taken prior to the 6th I'm still getting this: 

 

I e-mailed photopass services yesterday and haven't heard back yet, but I assume it'll get resolved eventually.


----------



## Robo

Colleen27 said:


> It seemed odd to me too, because that was my understanding. But on the pics taken prior to the 6th I'm still getting this:
> 
> View attachment 308524
> 
> I e-mailed photopass services yesterday and haven't heard back yet, but I assume it'll get resolved eventually.



Makes me wonder what kind of computer entries the CM made to activate your AP.
Since it was not back-dated to the start of your original ticket, there may be some kind of manual override
that the CM used that has messed things up.


----------



## vinotinto

So Disney is not price bridging tickets from its own WDW travel company package? So, if I reserved my package in 2017 (old price) and I want to add a day, I would need to pay the difference between the price I paid for them and the current additional day gate price?


----------



## siskaren

vinotinto said:


> So Disney is not price bridging tickets from its own WDW travel company package? So, if I reserved my package in 2017 (old price) and I want to add a day, I would need to pay the difference between the price I paid for them and the current additional day gate price?



That's not correct. From post #5:

Price bridging is done for upgrading tickets purchased from authorized WDW ticket resellers (discounters,)
* Price bridging is done for upgrading tickets purchased as part of a WDW Resort package (room -and- tickets,)*
Price bridging is done for upgrading tickets purchased at any retail Disney Store.


----------



## vinotinto

siskaren said:


> That's not correct. From post #5:
> 
> Price bridging is done for upgrading tickets purchased from authorized WDW ticket resellers (discounters,)
> * Price bridging is done for upgrading tickets purchased as part of a WDW Resort package (room -and- tickets,)*
> Price bridging is done for upgrading tickets purchased at any retail Disney Store.


Thanks! So everyone that is saying they had to pay the extra amount between their package and the gate had uninformed CMs?


----------



## HuricaneSugar

I've looked through a few threads and cannot find an answer to this so any help will be greatly appreciated.  I'll be heading down in October and was planning on purchasing the Platinum Pass.  My DF will be getting the Park Hopper Plus ticket for the duration of our stay.  If we want to go to Typhoon Lagoon or Blizzard Beach for a day, would a Platinum Pass holder be able to pay a discounted fee to enter or would I need to purchase the Platinum Plus Pass?  I'm not sure if one day of water parks would be worth the $100 difference for us.


----------



## Robo

HuricaneSugar said:


> I've looked through a few threads and cannot find an answer to this so any help will be greatly appreciated.  I'll be heading down in October and was planning on purchasing the Platinum Pass.  My DF will be getting the Park Hopper Plus ticket for the duration of our stay.  If we want to go to Typhoon Lagoon or Blizzard Beach for a day, would a Platinum Pass holder be able to pay a discounted fee to enter or would I need to purchase the Platinum Plus Pass?  I'm not sure if one day of water parks would be worth the $100 difference for us.



A WDW AP holder gets a $4.00 discount on a *one-day admission *to either water park.
(Full WP adult admission is $60 or $65, depending on the date.)

If you are going to a WP for just one day, that would be cheaper than buying the Platinum Plus AP.
But, if you want more than a one day at a WP (or the other "plus options") then the extra $100 for the Platinum Plus AP would be worth the upgrade.


----------



## Robo

vinotinto said:


> Thanks! So everyone that is saying they had to pay the extra amount between their package and the gate had uninformed CMs?



This has become a much more complex issue (like everything else regarding price bridging) since the price increase of Feb. 12, 2017.

The DATE that a WDW resort package (room and tickets) was first booked by the guest can determine the price
that it will cost to upgrade the tickets that were purchased with that package.

Whether the value of those tickets will LOOK to be "bridged" or not will not be so apparent as it is when upgrading
a discounted ticket bought from an authorized third party reseller.
The reason is that guests cannot SEE what actual amount was actually paid for the tickets
when a guest books a resort "room & tickets" package.
The amount paid for the tickets will be LESS than the "Disney price" on that same date,
but if and when the package ticket is upgraded, the price would be bridged up to the Disney price on the same date that the resort package was booked.


----------



## HuricaneSugar

Robo said:


> A WDW AP holder gets a $4.00 discount on a *one-day admission *to either water park.
> (Full WP adult admission is $60 or $65, depending on the date.)
> 
> If you are going to a WP for just one day, that would be cheaper than buying the Platinum Plus AP.
> But, if you want more than a one day at a WP (or the other "plus options") then the extra $100 for the Platinum Plus AP would be worth the upgrade.



Thank you so much for this!


----------



## Pdollar88

I purchased my bf a 7 day MYW ticket with PH option from UT. There are two days remaining on the ticket. The expiration on MDE is listed as 1/14/19. 

1) Is this a mistake? 
2) Will the tickets disappear next week? We first used them to enter a park on 3/3.


----------



## Robo

Pdollar88 said:


> I purchased my bf a 7 day MYW ticket with PH option from UT. There are two days remaining on the ticket. *The expiration on MDE is listed as 1/14/19. *
> 
> 1) Is this a mistake?
> 2) Will the tickets disappear next week? We first used them to enter a park on 3/3.



1) Nobody knows WHAT the heck that oddball "expiration date" on current UT means.
2) Whether or not the tickets will disappear from your MDX account is up to the glitch-fest that
MDX too-often is with "already used up" tickets.

Regardless, if you started using a regular MYW ticket from UT
(*and you are not a Florida resident*)
the ticket will be fully expired and any remaining assets will become unusable
on the 14th day following that ticket's first use.


----------



## Pdollar88

Robo said:


> 1) Nobody knows WHAT the heck that oddball "expiration date" on current UT means.
> 2) Whether or not the tickets will disappear from your MDE is up to the glitch-fest that
> MDE often is with already used tickets.
> 
> Regardless, if you started using a regular MYW ticket from UT (and you are not a Florida resident)
> the ticket will be fully expired and any remaining assets will become unusable
> on the 14th day following that ticket's first use.



Hm. Okay! I’ll just watch it and see if it disappears this weekend. Which I expect.


----------



## disfanforlife

Question about AP Gold vouchers. We were planning to go next in November but have recently been thinking about changing to December 16-22,2018. If I activate and use the Gold AP on 12/16 can I upgrade at the same time to platinum so I can still get in the last two days of our trip to parks? 
I also have 6 day MYW tickets, so is it a better idea to use them for the trip and save the Gold APs for a future trip? We don't usually go during black out times.


----------



## Robo

disfanforlife said:


> Question about AP Gold vouchers. We were planning to go next in November but have recently been thinking about changing to December 16-22,2018. If I activate and use the Gold AP on 12/16 can I upgrade at the same time to platinum so I can still get in the last two days of our trip to parks?
> I also have 6 day MYW tickets, so is it a better idea to use them for the trip and save the Gold APs for a future trip? We don't usually go during black out times.


This is a “do the math” question, as you can do either, but you want the less expensive option.


----------



## disfanforlife

Robo said:


> This is a “do the math” question, as you can do either, but you want the less expensive option.


Thanks, I figured as much. I will need to crunch the numbers. We would be planning to go back again within a year so having an AP is usually our best choice - I wish i had taken advantage of the dvc AP offer for platinum for gold price but didn’t think I would be needing one at that time.


----------



## Kanga1

I know you guys can help me.  Thanks in advance!

My friend ordered (2) 1-day tickets to Epcot from Undercover Tourist for her adult niece and nephew.  She had them emailed to her and listed HER name on the one who was going to exchange them at will call.  My question is...can she pick up the RFID tickets at will call WITHOUT her niece and nephew and then give the tickets to them later? 

Also, can this be done at Disney Springs? (I'm thinking it can.)


----------



## Robo

Kanga1 said:


> I know you guys can help me.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 1. My friend ordered (2) 1-day tickets to Epcot from Undercover Tourist for her adult niece and nephew.  She had them emailed to her and listed HER name on the one who was going to exchange them at will call.  My question is...
> 2. can she pick up the RFID tickets at will call WITHOUT her niece and nephew and
> 3. then give the tickets to them later?
> 
> 4. Also, can this be done at Disney Springs? (I'm thinking it can.)



1. First-
Buying 1-day tickets from UT can cost MORE than buying 1-day tickets directly from Disney.
(It might be that she bought tickets that were from stock that was printed before the last price increase.)
Regardless-
2. Yes.
3. Yes. (The tickets will not have any names on them.)
4. Yes. The ticket and Guest Relations location at DS is called the "Welcome Center."


----------



## Kanga1

Robo said:


> 1. First-
> Buying 1-day tickets from UT can cost MORE than buying 1-day tickets directly from Disney.
> (It might be that she bought tickets that were from stock that was printed before the last price increase.)
> Regardless-
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Yes. (The tickets will not have any names on them.)
> 4. Yes. The ticket and Guest Relations location at DS is called the "Welcome Center."




Thanks, Robo!  I knew you'd have the answer!


----------



## shoreward

Can an unused PH ticket be exchanged for two shorter length PH tickets, which together equal the total number of days of the original ticket?


----------



## Robo

shoreward said:


> Can an unused PH ticket be exchanged for two shorter length PH tickets, which together equal the total number of days of the original ticket?



Ticket upgrades must be "one-for-one."
Trade-in one single ticket to get another single ticket.


----------



## shoreward

Robo said:


> Ticket upgrades must be "one-for-one."
> Trade-in one single ticket to get another single ticket.


Thanks for the quick reply, Robo.


----------



## Ckleiber2365

Just a question I know we get free parking but if you just bought the ap online but not activated it yet do you still have to pay for the parking the first day you go to the park?


----------



## Robo

Ckleiber2365 said:


> Just a question I know we get free parking but if you just bought the ap online but not activated it yet do you still have to pay for the parking the first day you go to the park?



Tell the parking CM that you are going to activate your AP.
If (s)he still makes you pay, simply save your parking receipt and take it to the
same place (Guest Relations or ticket booth) at which you activate the AP, 
and ask to be reimbursed for the parking fee.
Very, very common procedure.

Have fun!


----------



## Fangorn

Ckleiber2365 said:


> Just a question I know we get free parking but if you just bought the ap online but not activated it yet do you still have to pay for the parking the first day you go to the park?



Yes, you have to pay the fee, but once you have activated the AP,  show the parking receipt to the Guest Relations CM and they should refund the parking fee. 

Steve


----------



## Miffy

Robo said:


> Call WDW Ticketing at
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat



Hi, Robo,

First and foremost--THANK YOU!!!

Next, for everyone who hasn't followed this thread, in brief:

On March 5, I upgraded a 7-day PH that I bought from UT in December 2017 to a Platinum AP. I was charged $449.64 for the upgrade, which seemed like too much to me. I later went to Guest Relations at MK to ask about this and they assured me the price was correct. Okay. But it didn't seem correct. So I asked Robo, who pointed me in the right direction and verified that my math was correct. The upgrade should have cost $387.66, not $449.64. So WDW owed me $61.98.

Armed with the math and the info, I went back to Guest Relations, this time at DAK, where the original upgrade had taken place. The CM there assured me that their computer system is infallible (hah!) and went into the back, emerging sometime later with the further reassurance that my math was incorrect, that they were correct, and that the amount they originally charged me was the right amount. In case you don't read ahead--that info was WRONG!

So Robo gave me the number for WDW tickets (407-566-4985) and today, from home, I called. If you are planning to call this number, you might be better off calling first thing, at 8:30 a.m. Eastern Time. Because I was on hold for 60 minutes. But, what the heck. I worked while I was on hold.

I spoke with Selene, who was an absolute genius. She fixed everything, refunded the $61.98 to my credit card (in fact, my math, via Robo's help, was correct) and made sure that my AP was still intact and correct. I checked MDE and it is.

Whew! Work, yes, but for $61.98 I was willing to do it.

For all of you who had your upgrades incorrectly priced at the parks, it's definitely worth it to call after you get home.

For me, I never would've known to do this if it hadn't been for Robo. Thank you so so much, Robo!


----------



## Ckleiber2365

Robo said:


> Tell the parking CM that you are going to activate your AP.
> If (s)he still makes you pay, simply save your parking receipt and take it to the
> same place (Guest Relations or ticket booth) at which you activate the AP,
> and ask to be reimbursed for the parking fee.
> Very, very common procedure.
> 
> Have fun!


Thanks you


----------



## Ckleiber2365

Robo said:


> Tell the parking CM that you are going to activate your AP.
> If (s)he still makes you pay, simply save your parking receipt and take it to the
> same place (Guest Relations or ticket booth) at which you activate the AP,
> and ask to be reimbursed for the parking fee.
> Very, very common procedure.
> 
> Have fun!


Thank you


----------



## Robo

Miffy said:


> Hi, Robo,
> 
> First and foremost--THANK YOU!!!



Hi Miffy,

I'm so happy for you!
Glad that you were diligent and finally got the correct procedure performed and your money refunded.

Thank you for posting your results.
It will help others in the future. 
(I will certainly reference it for others when they are in similar circumstances.)


----------



## Colleen27

Robo said:


> From what I understand, you should have all Photopass/MM photos taken (up to a year) unlocked and available previous to your AP start-date, anyway.
> AFAIK, it should automatically back-date to any previous photos in your MDE file.
> 
> This seems odd.



And continues to get odder. I got this response from PP support, which suggests a big change to the way we understand the relationship between an AP and photopass.

"Thank you for being a part of our Disney Annual Passholder Family!

Disney Annual Passholders such as Disney Platinum Plus, Disney Platinum, Disney Gold, and Premier Annual Passports receive their Disney PhotoPass ® Photos benefit complimentary to these pass types.

When we review your account, we are able to see that the Disney Platinum Annual Pass was purchased on March 6, 2018, and the photos you are requesting were taken on March 5, 2018. These photos will not be included in the Annual Pass benefit, since the photos were taken before the activation date of your Annual Pass.

We apologize for any inconvenience this has caused, and we appreciate your request for assistance."

So now I'm on hold with ticketing to try to straighten out the error in when my AP was activated because those pictures (our whole Studios day, including BB8, Baby Groot, and Olaf) matter *way* more than the possibility of that extra day on the AP making one bit of difference when I don't have a trip planned anywhere even close to the expiration date.


----------



## Robo

Colleen27 said:


> When we review your account, we are able to see that the Disney Platinum Annual Pass was purchased on March 6, 2018, and the photos you are requesting were taken on March 5, 2018. These photos will not be included in the Annual Pass benefit, since the photos were taken before the activation date of your Annual Pass.



Sounds like a CM who "knows not that they know not."

Keep at it.


----------



## supercarrie

I recently bought a stand alone 2 day park hopper. My plans have changed, so I would like to upgrade this to 3 days. I called the number provided in the upgrade section, and as expected, was told I had to wait until I could upgrade in person. The CM suggested that if I wish to book FP+ in advance for the third day, that I should purchase an additional 1 day park hopper ticket and link it to MDE (which would obviously cost more than an upgrade).

If I choose to do this, would having one 1-day park hopper, and one 2-day park hopper, both linked to my profile mess anything up related to admission or FP+? They will both be used on the same 3 day trip. Does ticket "priority" matter in this case?


----------



## Robo

supercarrie said:


> I recently bought a stand alone 2 day park hopper. My plans have changed, so I would like to upgrade this to 3 days. I called the number provided in the upgrade section, and as expected, was told I had to wait until I could upgrade in person. The CM suggested that if I wish to book FP+ in advance for the third day, that I should purchase an additional 1 day park hopper ticket and link it to MDE (which would obviously cost more than an upgrade).
> 
> 1. If I choose to do this, would having one 1-day park hopper, and one 2-day park hopper, both linked to my profile mess anything up related to admission or FP+?
> 2. They will both be used on the same 3 day trip. Does ticket "priority" matter in this case?



1. I would not do this due too the added cost. But, no, it would not cause any problems for your visit.
2. No problems.

FPs are not linked to "specific" tickets. Guests cannot book advance FP+ without having the 
right number of tickets in MDX, but it doesn't matter which ticket is actually USED for park entry and FP admittance on any given day.


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

My husband purchased a 7day PH from UT (e-ticket) a few days ago on March 12 with the intent of upgrading this ticket to an AP in August when we go on our trip. We waited until after this years most recent price increase and based on the information we read we thought the ticket would expire on December 31, 2019. Well it appears it expires exactly 1 year from date of purchase on March 12, 2019 
Not sure what to make of this? 
Will this ticke be upgraded according to the “2018” Disney price?


----------



## themouseandme

We have a MYW package with 6-day tickets.  We are thinking about hopping on our last day.  If I understand correctly, we can wait until that day to upgrade and just pay the difference in price for one day, correct?


----------



## Robo

mickeymouseclubhouse said:


> My husband purchased a 7day PH from UT (e-ticket) a few days ago on March 12 with the intent of upgrading this ticket to an AP in August when we go on our trip. We waited until after this years most recent price increase and based on the information we read we thought the ticket would expire on December 31, 2019. Well it appears it expires exactly 1 year from date of purchase on March 12, 2019
> Not sure what to make of this?
> Will this ticke be upgraded according to the “2018” Disney price?



I still don't know what to make of the oddball "expiration date" that UT has been applying to some of their recent tickets.
Regardless, there's no way to know what value the UT ticket YOU have will be given without knowing the date that
it was created by Disney (and sold to UT.) The only way to know that is to directly ask UT that info.
Once you know that, you can use the info in my Upgrade post to see the proper upgrade value.


----------



## Robo

themouseandme said:


> We have a MYW package with 6-day tickets.  We are thinking about hopping on our last day.  If I understand correctly, we can wait until that day to upgrade and just pay the difference in price for one day, correct?



Yes and no.
You CAN wait until the last day to upgrade to Hopper.
However, there is no difference in price to add the Hopper to a 6-day ticket on "day-one" or  "day-six."
The Hopper cost for a 6-day ticket will always be the same amount ($75, plus tax,) regardless of when you upgrade or how many days are left on that ticket.


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

Robo said:


> I still don't know what the oddball "expiration date" that UT has been applying to some of their recent tickets.
> Regardless, there's no way to know what value the UT ticket YOU have will be given without knowing the date that
> it was created by Disney (and sold to UT.) The only way to know that is to directly as UT that info.
> Once you know that, you can use the info in my Upgrade post to do see the proper upgrade value.



Yes, it’s very odd... when he linked his ticket in MDX today the March 12,2019 expiration date is what shows up. We purposely waited until the “new stock” tickets were in to purchase to make the upgrade easier  lol 
Thanks, will try to get more information from UT and hope the upgrade goes smoothly at the Park!


----------



## SUSIEQ

Miffy said:


> I spoke with Selene, who was an absolute genius. She fixed everything, refunded the $61.98 to my credit card (in fact, my math, via Robo's help, was correct) and made sure that my AP was still intact and correct. I checked MDE and it is.


Did Selene come up with the $61.98 on her own, or did you have to carefully guide her to that correct amount?
If you had to guide her to it, just wondering what figure she would have come up with on her own.


----------



## jeremy1002

What of expiration dates on convention tickets?  Will they disappear from MDE after that day?  Can their purchase price be applied toward a new ticket?


----------



## Robo

jeremy1002 said:


> What of expiration dates on convention tickets?
> 1. Will they disappear from MDE after that day?
> 2. Can their purchase price be applied toward a new ticket?



1. With the "glitch-fest" that is MDE, that might or might not happen.
2. Some can.


----------



## Linkura

Linkura said:


> Before calling Disney, wondering whether or not it would be a waste of time to call...
> 
> So I had a 4-day MYW base ticket with my Disney room+ticket vacation package.  Unfortunately my original flight was cancelled and the only available flight other than one several days later was 13 hours prior to my original flight.  This meant I could not use the final day of my ticket.  Would it be worth a shot to call Disney to see if I could get some sort of credit, whether a partial refund or application of a 1 day ticket for future use?  Or do they not care?  I did not purchase travel insurance from them if that would change the situation.  Thanks.


So an update on this: After getting transferred multiple times, the ticketing department told me to email guest.services@disneyworld.com as they were unable to help me with package tickets.  I did and got an automated email saying I should hear back within 5 days.  6 days later, today, I finally received an email and they issued me a 1-Day MYW base ticket that's good until 2038.  Despite my discontent with Disney over the past few days, particularly due to the parking fees, I'm pretty sure I'll be back sometime in the next 20 years, so yay.


----------



## nicsmom101

I made an impulsive purchase, and NOW, I have questions!  Lol!

I went to a timeshare presentation and purchased some 5 day Hopper Plus tickets.
I purchased them for future use.

I added them to MDE and they show up as 
*5Day Timeshare Tour Ticket with Park Hopper Plus Option*
The ticket has a date of 6/13/2017 on the back.

Do these tickets expire and what if I don’t use them by the expiration date?  What will they be worth?

TIA!


----------



## Robo

nicsmom101 said:


> I made an impulsive purchase, and NOW, I have questions!  Lol!
> 
> I went to a timeshare presentation and purchased some 5 day Hopper Plus tickets.
> I purchased them for future use.
> 
> I added them to MDE and they show up as
> *5Day Timeshare Tour Ticket with Park Hopper Plus Option*
> The ticket has a date of 6/13/2017 on the back.
> 
> Do these tickets expire and what if I don’t use them by the expiration date?  What will they be worth?
> 
> TIA!


I don’t know about these, in particular, but in many cases they have no upgrade value.
Don’t know about expiration date.


----------



## nicsmom101

Thank you for your reply Robo.

When you say no upgrade value, what does that mean?
I paid a discounted price but they were not inexpensive.
Can they become worthless?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

I wouldn't count on Timeshare tickets being worth anything after any built-in expiration date they may have. Ticketing CMs can't do much to them.


----------



## nicsmom101

Thank you, how do I know when they expire?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

nicsmom101 said:


> Thank you, how do I know when they expire?



I'd ask the business/location you bought them through.


----------



## nicsmom101

I wrote to Disney ticketing and got this reply.  I sent them a copy of the back of my ticket.   Do you think this is solid information?


Thank you for contacting Walt Disney World Ticketing.
Your unused, multiday Magic Your Way Ticket will never expire until 
used. It may be used on any day during normal park operating hours and 
will expire 14 days after the date of first use. First use occurs the 
first time a Magic Your Way ticket is used for admission to a Walt 
Disney World Theme Park or other gated attraction, if included on the 
ticket. The ticket is then valid for that day of use and the next 14 
calendar days or until fully used, whichever comes first


----------



## jeff_h

nicsmom101 said:


> Thank you, how do I know when they expire?



You said you have the ticket loaded in MDE - if you select "my tickets" on the mobile app it should show the expiration date for each one (I think the web site version may show them but it's not as prominent).  At least it does for the ones I have loaded for those in my group.


----------



## Robo

nicsmom101 said:


> I wrote to Disney ticketing and got this reply.  I sent them a copy of the back of my ticket.   Do you think this is solid information?
> Thank you for contacting Walt Disney World Ticketing. Your unused, multiday Magic Your Way Ticket will never expire until
> used. It may be used on any day during normal park operating hours andwill expire 14 days after the date of first use.
> First use occurs the first time a Magic Your Way ticket is used for admission to a Walt
> Disney World Theme Park or other gated attraction, if included on the ticket.
> The ticket is then valid *for that day* of use *and the next 14
> calendar days* or until fully used, whichever comes first



I can tell you that the last line is incorrect.

It should read,
"The ticket is then valid *for that day* of use *and the next 13
calendar days* or until fully used, whichever comes first."

That's because the *first day* of use is the *first of the 14 days* a ticket is valid.


----------



## nicsmom101

Thanks guys.
So I am not in FL and cannot go back to the parks,
How can I verify with Disney the expiration date of these tickets...
I tried both the phone number and the email address for Disney ticketing...

There is no expiration date on the ticket...does that matter....
I went ahead with the purchasing trusting that Disney usually makes good...
I do have over $1500 invested....

No idea how to reach the Time Share people!


----------



## Robo

nicsmom101 said:


> Thanks guys.
> So I am not in FL and cannot go back to the parks,
> How can I verify with Disney the expiration date of these tickets...
> I tried both the phone number and the email address for Disney ticketing...
> 
> There is no expiration date on the ticket...does that matter....
> 1. I went ahead with the purchasing trusting that Disney usually makes good...
> I do have over $1500 invested....
> 
> 2. No idea how to reach the Time Share people!



1. But, you didn't buy the tickets from Disney.
2. How is it that you found these tickets to purchase?


----------



## nicsmom101

Robo said:


> 1. But, you didn't buy the tickets from Disney.
> 2. How is it that you found these tickets to purchase?



I attended a TimeShare Presentation at Orange Lake Resort-Orlando.
After the grueling presentation there was a check out desk and they offer discounted tickets to all of the Orlando Area Parks.

I purchased the tickets, got the plastic ticket card, and there was no discussion of expiration and no expiration date on the ticket.  I knew Disney had recently added “use by”dates but  thought I knew that tickets always retain their value.

I linked then into MDE and they showed up correctly, so I figured al was well.  I am just not sure when I will be there to use them 2018-2019.

I can see the tickets on the Web in my MDE account but I just looked on the App, and the don’t show...but it would let me book FP if I wanted!

Ugh!  So much for being impulsive.  I am NOT, usually!
The TimeShare people seemed like Snake oil salesmen... that’s why I started to question...


----------



## nicsmom101

Ok, I updated my app and the tickets show there.  It shows an expiration date as 12/31/30!!!???   REALLY.


----------



## disneymom06

Robo said:


> 1.  The year of the package doesn't happen to make a significant difference in the value you will receive in the upgrade transaction.
> 2. That's not how it works, anymore. (I don't have the exact procedure since the recent price increase, but it should be close to the two situations I describe below.)
> The Disney price of a 2-day PH in *2016* was *$273.71.*
> The Disney price of a 2-day PH in *2017* was *$275.84. *
> (Only a couple of dollars difference.)
> So, you would subtract one of THOSE amounts from the current WDW price in order to upgrade.
> 
> $500.55 (Current 5-Day PH)
> -273.71 (2016 2-day PH)
> =226.84.   Possible amount using 2016 Tickets that you might pay for the upgrade.
> 
> $500.55 (Current 5-Day PH)
> -275.84 (2017 2-day PH)
> =224.71.   Possible amount using 2017 Tickets that you might pay for the upgrade.
> 
> 3. Using a ticket at the park gate does not affect the ability or price of upgrading that ticket.
> 
> Again, the above two examples might be incorrect, but that's the info I have been able to piece together.
> There have also been instances when guests were given an even lower price "per day"
> when upgrading.
> The inconsistency is maddening.



I just wanted to update that the price that we were charged was $226.84. Thank you Robo for all of your help.


----------



## hsmamato2

Ok Robo....I've faithfully read all the way up to here.... our trip is a few weeks,and I asked a while back about upgrading my 5 day base when I arrived,and I knew the 'old' answer and the cost. I bought these from UT in (maybe) Dec 2016,and I don't know the cost/value of them(they don't expire till I start using them) How do I calculate that with adding 3 days at current gate price? (FWIW,I see current gate price of my 5 day tix is 420.68 each, cost of 2018 tix for 8 day tix is 452.63 incl. tax) thanks for any help


----------



## jeff_h

nicsmom101 said:


> Ok, I updated my app and the tickets show there.  It shows an expiration date as 12/31/30!!!???   REALLY.



So I guess your timeshare guys bought these in 2015 or earlier and they are "no expire" tickets?  One person in my MDE group still has 2 days remaining on a 10-day hopper no-expire and 12/31/30 is the expire date noted in the MDE mobile app for that ticket.


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> Ok Robo....
> 1. I've faithfully read all the way up to here.... our trip is a few weeks,and I asked a while back about upgrading my 5 day base when I arrived,and I knew the 'old' answer and the cost.
> 2. I bought these from UT in (maybe) Dec 2016, and I don't know the cost/value of them(they don't expire till I start using them)
> 3. How do I calculate that with adding 3 days at current gate price?
> 4. (FWIW,I see current gate price of my 5 day tix is 420.68 each, cost of 2018 tix for 8 day tix is 452.63 incl. tax) thanks for any help



1. Sorry that you have read so much when the answer you want is on post #5 at the top of this thread.
Always look at the first few posts of the DIS Sticky Posts, as those of us who create them try to stay current with many
additions and updates as time goes by.

2. OK. We'll assume that you bought from UT at a date *before* Feb. 12, 2017.
It never matters what YOU paid for a discounted ticket.
What YOU paid is not used in the upgrade math.

3. & 4. From the Upgrade Sticky Post #5:



			
				Upgrade Sticky Post #5 said:
			
		

> Ticket bought from an Authorized Reseller/Discounter
> Ticket bought as part of a WDW Resort Package:
> Ticket bought at a Disney Store:
> *A __* Created BEFORE Feb.12,2017 - *(2016) *Prices *HERE.
> B __* Created BETWEEN Feb.12,2017 & Feb.11,2018 *(2017) *Prices *HERE.
> C __ *Created ON and AFTER Feb.11,2018. *(2018) *Price list *HERE.*
> 
> *A __________*
> Find the full Disney 2016 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2016 *Price list *HERE**.*
> Subtract that 2016 price from the *current *2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT. *2018 *Price list *HERE.*
> *Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*



Math:
$452.63  8-day Base *2018*
-362.10  5-day Base *2016*
=*90.53*   Cost to add 3 days to your 5-day 2016 ticket.

all prices include tax.


----------



## hsmamato2

Robo said:


> 1. Sorry that you have read so much when the answer you want is on post #5 at the top of this thread.
> Always look at the first few posts of the DIS Sticky Posts, as those of us who create them try to stay current with many
> additions and updates as time goes by.
> 
> 2. OK. We'll assume that you bought from UT at a date *before* Feb. 12, 2017.
> It never matters what YOU paid for a discounted ticket.
> What YOU paid is not used in the upgrade math.
> 
> 3. & 4. From the Upgrade Sticky Post #5:
> 
> 
> 
> Math:
> $452.63  8-day Base *2018*
> -362.10  5-day Base *2016*
> =*90.53*   Cost to add 3 days to your 5-day 2016 ticket.
> 
> all prices include tax.


Thank you for updating me on that! Yes I had read that,and according to the changes from the last price hike,I'm paying another $10 to get those extra days(prev. amount was$10 less to upgrade)..... THANK YOU!!!! ...edited...so this is considered 'bridging'? and it works the same for tix purchsed thru any authorized 3rd party site?(Like visitorlando)


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> Thank you for updating me on that! Yes I had read that,and according to the changes from the last price hike,I'm paying another $10 to get those extra days(prev. amount was$10 less to upgrade)..... THANK YOU!!!! ...edited...
> *so this is considered 'bridging'? and it works the same for tix purchsed thru any authorized 3rd party site?(Like visitorlando)*



Yes.Yes.
It is price-bridging because you paid less for the tickets than the Disney price when you bought them.
(That's why I said that what YOU paid for the discounted tickets does not enter into the upgrade transaction.)
The price that YOU paid is "bridged" up to the price that Disney charged for a full-priced ticket of the kind that you have in (in your case) 2016,
Then, that Disney price (at that time) is subtracted from the current price.
And, you pay that amount for the upgrade.


----------



## Robo

I'm still making small changes in the wording of the Ticket Sticky info.
Trying to distinguish the subtle differences in the various upgrade situations 
is a challenge.


----------



## adelaster

I have read the sticky posts several times, but am still confused on one point- sorry!


Need to purchase a three day adult parkhopper ticket 
Best rate is with parksavers- for $371
Understand I will get a code to link to mydisneyexperience within 24 hours of purchase
Forced to select "will call" or "mail" for delivery option
Will I need to pick up the physical ticket on property- or is the code good enough if the guest will be staying on property with magicband?

Hope this makes sense. Undercover Tourist is the only site marketing a three-day park-hopper e-ticket, and even they require a will-call name- making me think that this step is potentially optional for all tickets if they are linked to an onsite resort stay with magic band. 

Thank you for all of your work @Robo this thread is very informative.


----------



## Robo

adelaster said:


> I have read the sticky posts several times, but am still confused on one point- sorry!
> 
> 
> Need to purchase a three day adult parkhopper ticket
> Best rate is with parksavers- for $371
> Understand I will get a code to link to mydisneyexperience within 24 hours of purchase
> Forced to select "will call" or "mail" for delivery option
> Will I need to pick up the physical ticket on property- or is the code good enough if the guest will be staying on property with magicband?
> 6. Hope this makes sense.
> 7. Undercover Tourist is the only site marketing a three-day park-hopper e-ticket, and even they require a will-call name- making me think that this step is potentially optional for all tickets if they are linked to an onsite resort stay with magic band.
> 8. Thank you for all of your work @Robo this thread is very informative.



1-4. OK.
5. No need to pick up a physical ticket, but you can, if you'd like.
6. Sure. One of the most-asked ticket questions, actually.
7. Again, if you will be using a MB, you don't ever need to pick up (or order) a physical ticket.
(It can be used as a back-up for your MB, just in case, or a small souvenir.)
8. You're welcome!


----------



## ChrisParker

Slightly different question that might just be so obvious I can't find a definite answer. I bought the tickets online (2 - 4 Day hoppers at the Canadian Special Rate). Now I have an email saying they are linked to my MDE account and I can see them on my account. We're not staying on property. Is showing the app to them at the gate enough to pick up the tickets?


----------



## Robo

ChrisParker said:


> Slightly different question that might just be so obvious I can't find a definite answer. I bought the tickets online (2 - 4 Day hoppers at the Canadian Special Rate). Now I have an email saying they are linked to my MDE account and I can see them on my account. We're not staying on property.
> *Is showing the app to them at the gate enough to pick up the tickets?*



Yes, along with a legal photo ID.


----------



## ChrisParker

Robo said:


> Yes, along with a legal photo ID.



Thanks a million!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

ChrisParker said:


> Slightly different question that might just be so obvious I can't find a definite answer. I bought the tickets online (2 - 4 Day hoppers at the Canadian Special Rate). Now I have an email saying they are linked to my MDE account and I can see them on my account. We're not staying on property. Is showing the app to them at the gate enough to pick up the tickets?



In order to expedite things, bring the credit card you paid with, if you can, along with your ID.


----------



## areno79

I was wondering if anyone here had successfully upgraded their agency exclusive PH tickets to an annual pass? I had read quite a bit of the thread and people have asked, but I hadn't seen if anyone had actually done this and if bridging worked.
(I have 8 day PH with 1 fun option to either mini-golf or a water park.) TIA!


----------



## Robo

areno79 said:


> I was wondering if anyone here had successfully upgraded their agency exclusive PH tickets to an annual pass? I had read quite a bit of the thread and people have asked, but I hadn't seen if anyone had actually done this and if bridging worked.
> (I have 8 day PH with 1 fun option to either mini-golf or a water park.) TIA!



What are "agency exclusive tickets?"
Are those "travel agent" tickets?


----------



## areno79

Robo said:


> What are "agency exclusive tickets?"
> Are those "travel agent" tickets?


Yes...I don't believe we're allowed to mention their name on this board.


----------



## Robo

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> In order to expedite things, bring the credit card you paid with, if you can, along with your ID.



After years of ticket questions about this, I don't even bother telling questioners about this.
It puts so many posters into some kind of teeth-knashing, all-out PANIC because they...
"Don't HAVE that credit card anymore!!!!"
Forgot to pack it.
Left it in the room.
Left it in the car.
Left it in my other pants.
Left it in my other purse.
Left it with the house sitter.
Left it with the pet sitter.
Had my identity stolen.
Filled it up.
Had to cancel it.
Cut it up.
Lost It.
Changed card companies.
Changed banks.
Got married.
Got a divorce.

Will I not get my tickets???
What will we DO???"

So, I know that it can certainly be helpful, 
but for golly gosh sakes...
Just remember, guests, that it is not absolutely REQUIRED to have that credit card to get your tickets.


----------



## Robo

areno79 said:


> Yes...I don't believe we're allowed to mention their name on this board.



Well then, shhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## areno79

Robo said:


> Well then, shhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Robo said:


> After years of ticket questions about this, I don't even bother telling questioners about this.
> It puts so many posters into some kind of teeth-knashing, all-out PANIC because they...
> "Don't HAVE that credit card anymore!!!!"
> (...)
> So, I know that it can certainly be helpful,
> but for golly gosh sakes...
> Just remember, guests, that it is not absolutely REQUIRED to have that credit card to get your tickets.



It's not absolutely required, but Disney did start making ticketing CMs verify credit cards about a year ago, and we have to put a fraud-prevention note in if a guest doesn't have the credit card for a direct-from-Disney order. (The credit card is 100% useless in the case of third-party orders.)

That said, if someone doesn't have their confirmation number (which is not in the MDX app, for some stupid reason, and I can gripe about that for days because literally everyone anymore walks up to my window and shoves their app in my face) AND doesn't have the credit card they paid with, finding their order is significantly more difficult and they may or may not get a CM who even knows how to look any other way. This is extra-true if the guest has a very common name, because searching a big database by name is the main other way to go. MDX is pretty useless unless a guest has had RFID media assigned to their account in the past, because then "Visual IDs" from the old media can be used to look the tickets up one by one, but again - you may or may not get a CM who knows MDX that well.

So basically, bring everything relevant that you've got for the easiest possible experience at the ticket windows.


----------



## Robo

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> It's not absolutely required, but Disney did start making ticketing CMs verify credit cards about a year ago, and we have to put a fraud-prevention note in if a guest doesn't have the credit card for a direct-from-Disney order. (The credit card is 100% useless in the case of third-party orders.)
> 
> That said, if someone doesn't have their confirmation number (which is not in the MDX app, for some stupid reason, and I can gripe about that for days because literally everyone anymore walks up to my window and shoves their app in my face) AND doesn't have the credit card they paid with, finding their order is significantly more difficult and they may or may not get a CM who even knows how to look any other way. This is extra-true if the guest has a very common name, because searching a big database by name is the main other way to go. MDX is pretty useless unless a guest has had RFID media assigned to their account in the past, because then "Visual IDs" from the old media can be used to look the tickets up one by one, but again - you may or may not get a CM who knows MDX that well.
> 
> So basically, bring everything relevant that you've got for the easiest possible experience at the ticket windows.



And, another thing...
Now that they claim you don 't need to go a ticket booth or guest relations to pick up pre-purchased "will call" tickets anymore,
but just "show up at the gate" and a CM will issue the guest a hard ticket as the guest enters through the touch-point.
I see PANDEMONIUM taking place...
if it takes so much effort and time to find someone in the computer.
It can easily stop a whole party (and a whole long entry line filled with guests) at the gate while the CM has to locate
the guests' info and issue a plastic card.
What am I missing, here?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Robo said:


> And, another thing...
> Now that they claim you don 't need to go a ticket booth or guest relations to pick up pre-purchased "will call" tickets anymore,
> but just "show up at the gate" and a CM will issue the guest a hard ticket as the guest enters through the touch-point.
> I see PANDEMONIUM taking place...
> if it takes so much effort and time to find someone in the computer.
> It can easily stop a whole party (and a whole long entry line filled with guests) at the gate while the CM has to locate
> the guests' info and issue a plastic card.
> What am I missing, here?



"Direct To Gate" applies in specific circumstances - the guest needs their confirmation email with a blue-background barcode (not a yellow background, those have to come to a ticket window) AND their photo ID that matches the name on the order AND the credit card used to place the order, or the touchpoint CM will bounce them back to the ticket window anyway for further verification. Nothing is optional in Direct To Gate. Touchpoints CMs have NO leeway and NO other way to look up orders besides that barcode email. They're operating off a handheld device with minimal functionality that only lets them proceed if certain conditions are met.

Touchpoints CMs hate Direct To Gate because it backs up their lines. Ticketing CMs hate it because we don't get the opportunity to do our job, which is to give guests useful advice regarding their tickets and their trip plans. Touchpoints CMs aren't trained in nearly as much ticket-related information as we are, and most of them don't want to be.


----------



## Ckleiber2365

When buying a pass online do they mail you something to redeem your pass when you get there or is it something you print off first time buying online


----------



## Robo

Ckleiber2365 said:


> When buying a pass online do they mail you something to redeem your pass when you get there or is it something you print off first time buying online



If you are asking about regular tickets:
You CAN order the tickets to be SENT to you, if you like.
Otherwise, you can pick up tickets when you get to WDW.

If you do not order the physical tickets, you don't need to print anything if you will have a smartphone with you to
show the information in your MDX. You should have a legal photo ID with you.
It can also help (but not required) if you have the credit card (that you used to buy the tickets) with you to show at WDW if you are picking up tickets, there.

If you are asking about ANNUAL PASSES:
You need to go to a ticket booth or Guest Relations and have the AP activated
before you go to a park gate.
You should have a legal photo ID with you.
All adult guests getting APs will need a legal photo ID.
It can also help (but not required) if you have the credit card (that you used to buy the APs) with you to show at WDW if you are picking up tickets, there.


----------



## SothrnChic

So, I read through the Upgrades section and saw that you CANNOT combine two tickets to convert it to an annual pass.  Has this always been the case??  I know that I have read that others have done it before, but it may have been a while back.  I have a 2-day 1-park ticket and a 2-day Park Hopper ticket that I was hoping to combine to upgrade to an annual pass.  Is this really not allowed??


----------



## Robo

SothrnChic said:


> So, I read through the Upgrades section and saw that
> 1. you CANNOT combine two tickets to convert it to an annual pass.
> 2. Has this always been the case??  I know that I have read that others have done it before, but it may have been a while back.
> 3. I have a 2-day 1-park ticket and a 2-day Park Hopper ticket that I was hoping to combine to upgrade to an annual pass.  Is this really not allowed??


1. In general, yes.
2. Yes. ("Always" is not exactly precise, but in general, that has been the case.)
3. Correct. Not allowed.
So, upgrade one ticket now, and save the other for future use or upgrade.


----------



## grumpy28

Can someone please answer this....

My family bought APs last year (May 2017) and renewed this year. Except my youngest. He didn't need an AP last year, but will this year, but we haven't bought his AP yet. Last year we booked a free dining bounce back for Sept 2018 ( we weren't sure if we would be renewing our APs or not). It includes 2 day PH tix, which we no longer need. Except my youngest. Can I apply only his ticket to an AP, and save the remainder tix for May 2019 (when our APs expire)? Or can I apply the price of all the tix to one AP(this is preferred)? If I can, where would I do this? And how would I make sure the "extra" tix don't get used while we still have the APs valid. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Robo

grumpy28 said:


> Can someone please answer this....
> 
> My family bought APs last year (May 2017) and renewed this year. Except my youngest. He didn't need an AP last year, but will this year, but we haven't bought his AP yet. Last year we booked a free dining bounce back for Sept 2018 ( we weren't sure if we would be renewing our APs or not). It includes 2 day PH tix, which we no longer need. Except my youngest.
> 
> 1. Can I apply only his ticket to an AP, and save the remainder tix for May 2019 (when our APs expire)?
> 2. Or can I apply the price of all the tix to one AP(this is preferred)? If I can, where would I do this?
> 3. And how would I make sure the "extra" tix don't get used while we still have the APs valid. Thanks for any help!


1. Yes.
2. Nope.
3. Create a "fake name" in your MDX account and transfer all new, unused tickets that you DON'T want to use to that "fake guest."
When you are ready to use/upgrade any of those tickets in the future, transfer each back to a 
"real" person's account.


----------



## grumpy28

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Nope.
> 3. Create a "fake name" in your MDX account and transfer all new, unused tickets that you DON'T want to use to that "fake guest."
> When you are ready to use/upgrade any of those tickets in the future, transfer each back to a
> "real" person's account.



Thank you! 2 more questions for you please..

1. Would I upgrade his ticket to an AP at any ticket office/GS? I know that is normally where it is done, but I wasn't sure if my case was too confusing and had to be done somewhere specific (since I'm only upgrading one ticket from a package to an AP and saving the rest).
2. Would I create the fake name now or do I need to wait until the package has been paid off? Or do I need to wait until I've ugraded the one ticket to AP.

Thanks for all your help!

**one more question i just thought of....
If I plan a BB FD offer for Sept 2019, can I use the tix I have to buy for the package (this year was a min of 2 day PH) along with the "saved" tix, for a total of 4 days on the same trip?


----------



## Robo

grumpy28 said:


> Thank you! 2 more questions for you please..
> 
> 1a. Would I upgrade his ticket to an AP at any ticket office/GS? I know that is normally where it is done, but
> 1b. I wasn't sure if my case was too confusing and had to be done somewhere specific (since I'm only upgrading one ticket from a package to an AP and saving the rest).
> 2. Would I create the fake name now or do I need to wait until the package has been paid off? Or do I need to wait until I've ugraded the one ticket to AP.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!
> 
> **one more question i just thought of....
> 3. If I plan a BB FD offer for Sept 2019,
> 4. can I use the tix I have to buy for the package (this year was a min of 2 day PH) along with the "saved" tix, for a total of 4 days on the same trip?



1a. Any ticket booth or GR (Guest Relations.) APs cannot be dealt with at Resorts.
1b. Those locations can do it.
2. Doesn't matter when, except if you do it now, you'll be all set and won't have to do it while at WDW.
3. I don't understand the abbreviation "BB SD offer."
4. You cannot "combine" tickets in order to upgrade.
But, if you are asking if you can use more than one ticket during one trip... yes.
(Although that can be less economical if you have "longer" tickets.)


----------



## grumpy28

Robo said:


> 1a. Any ticket booth or GR (Guest Relations.) APs cannot be dealt with at Resorts.
> 1b. Those locations can do it.
> 2. Doesn't matter when, except if you do it now, you'll be all set and won't have to do it while at WDW.
> 3. I don't understand the abbreviation "BB SD offer."
> 4. You cannot "combine" tickets in order to upgrade.
> But, if you are asking if you can use more than one ticket during one trip... yes.
> (Although that can be less economical if you have "longer" tickets.)



BB FD= bounce back free dining. Sorry for any confusion.

I tried going into my account to try and transfer Tix to a "fake" person, and it just says beside it, tickets are non transferable, so not sure where/how to transfer them. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Robo

grumpy28 said:


> BB FD= bounce back free dining. Sorry for any confusion.
> 
> I tried going into my account to try and transfer Tix to a "fake" person, and it just says beside it, tickets are non transferable, so not sure where/how to transfer them. Thank you for all your help!



I didn't mean you could do the "transfer" now.

You asked about setting up the "fake name" account.


grumpy28 said:


> Would I create the fake name now or do I need to wait until the package has been paid off? Or do I need to wait until I've ugraded the one ticket to AP.



You can create the "fake name" account now.

Do the transfer of the ticket after you arrive at WDW.


----------



## Jgeauxmo

We have a trip booked for October that has 4 day tickets and the dining plan.  If my husband and I want to go this summer and pay off our October trip before we go, can we use the tickets for our October trip and upgrade to an annual pass while in Disney this summer?  Also, we were not planning on upgrading my son's ticket, is it ok for people in your party to stay in your room without an annual pass? We are planning a spring trip as well, can I still add the dining plan when traveling with an annual pass?


----------



## grumpy28

I have a package booked that has 5 people having 2 day PH. 4 of the people in my party have APs. Can I transfer everyones tickets to the one person who doesn't have an AP and let him use the tix over the course of 3 trips? (so for the 1st trip, he would use person A and B's 2 day PH for 4 days in the park, trip 2 he would use person C and D's tix for 4 days in the park and trip 3 he would use person E's 2 day PH for 2 days in the park)? Sorry for so many questions, I just want to make sure I get this right!


----------



## Robo

grumpy28 said:


> I have a package booked that has 5 people having 2 day PH. 4 of the people in my party have APs.
> 1. Can I transfer everyones tickets to the one person who doesn't have an AP and let him use the tix over the course of 3 trips?
> 2. (so for the 1st trip, he would use person A and B's 2 day PH for 4 days in the park,
> 3. trip 2 he would use person C and D's tix for 4 days in the park and
> 4. trip 3 he would use person E's 2 day PH for 2 days in the park)?



1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.
4. Yes.

Just know that currently-purchased new tickets "expire" on Dec. 31, 2019.
If any of the trips mentioned above begin later than that date, any remaining tickets
would have to be "traded-in" on the purchase of new, valid tickets at that time.


----------



## grumpy28

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. Yes.
> 
> Just know that currently-purchased new tickets "expire" on Dec. 31, 2019.
> If any of the trips mentioned above begin later than that date, any remaining tickets
> would have to be "traded-in" on the purchase of new, valid tickets at that time.



Thank you so much! You have been so helpful and patient!


----------



## ITALIANNYC

If i buy a 6 day normal ticket, and on day 4 want to change the last 2 to park hopper, will it cost me the same price as it would have originally been if I bought it from the beginning?

As in if its 440 lets say for normal, and 570 for park. Will I just pay the difference between the two on day 4 when I switch?

Customer care said yes. You guys know better


----------



## jjjones325

ITALIANNYC said:


> If i buy a 6 day normal ticket, and on day 4 want to change the last 2 to park hopper, will it cost me the same price as it would have originally been if I bought it from the beginning?
> 
> As in if its 440 lets say for normal, and 570 for park. Will I just pay the difference between the two on day 4 when I switch?
> 
> Customer care said yes. You guys know better



Correct.  It will cost the same no matter what day you upgrade.


----------



## mscann311

Are convention myw tickets upgradeable at wdw? From base to ph or ap if changed mind about having a 5 day base myw after being  on site?

Assume that if answer is yes then IF a water park bonus feature was used prior to upgrade then would only be allowed upgrade to to ph plus or premier ap?

Mostly just trying to ascertain if these convention myw tickets become worthless once on site or if still retain their value while understanding its certainly not the most cost effective way to purchase tickets if choosing to upgrade later.


----------



## Robo

mscann311 said:


> 1. Are convention myw tickets upgradeable at wdw? From base to ph or ap if changed mind about having a 5 day base myw after being  on site?
> 
> 2. Assume that if answer is yes then IF a water park bonus feature was used prior to upgrade then would only be allowed upgrade to to ph plus or premier ap?
> 
> 3. Mostly just trying to ascertain if these convention myw tickets become worthless once on site or if still retain their value while understanding its certainly not the most cost effective way to purchase tickets if choosing to upgrade later.



1. Some are.
2. That is virtually always the case.
3. There is no monetary "advantage" to buying convention tickets
if the intent is to upgrade.
As you allude, even if an upgrade is allowed, the guest will only be given the amount paid for
the original ticket in the upgrade transaction.


----------



## mscann311

Robo said:


> 1. Some are.
> 2. That is virtually always the case.
> 3. There is no monetary "advantage" to buying convention tickets
> if the intent is to upgrade.
> As you allude, even if an upgrade is allowed, the guest will only be given the amount paid for
> the original ticket in the upgrade transaction.


Thank you yes I definitely understand this is not optimal I am just trying to decide if something unforeseen occurred during trip (ex last trip dh got food poisoning first night of trip) and I wanted to be able to add a day (though more expensive to do so) I would at least have that option once on site.


----------



## Robo

mscann311 said:


> Thank you yes I definitely understand this is not optimal I am just trying to decide if something unforeseen occurred during trip (ex last trip dh got food poisoning first night of trip) and I wanted to be able to add a day (though more expensive to do so) I would at least have that option once on site.



In those kind of situations, it is a good idea to give Guest Relations an opportunity to help.


----------



## goofy370

If I have a 4 day ticket, 5th day free and want to convert to an annual pass while I am there, will Disney see it as a 4 or 5 day ticket for pricing
Hope that makes sense.

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

goofy370 said:


> If I have a 4 day ticket, 5th day free and want to convert to an annual pass while I am there, will Disney see it as a 4 or 5 day ticket for pricing
> Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Thanks!



It's a regular 5-day ticket.
There is no such ticket that has a "free day."
(It's just advertising speech.)


----------



## yaya74

Question 1: For my upcoming trip, I have a room-only reservation for 1 night followed by MYW pkg with 4 day park hopper plus tickets and 4 night stay at a different resort. Can I visit the park on the day when I check in for the room-only reservation? Or can I only use the ticket when I check in at the resort that is part of the MYW pkg??

Question 2: If I visit the water park FIRST using my park hopper plus ticket before visiting any of the 4 theme parks, would my ticket be activated at the turnstile at the water park?? Or do I need to have it activated somewhere else before going to the water park??


----------



## siskaren

yaya74 said:


> Question 1: For my upcoming trip, I have a room-only reservation for 1 night followed by MYW pkg with 4 day park hopper plus tickets and 4 night stay at a different resort. Can I visit the park on the day when I check in for the room-only reservation? Or can I only use the ticket when I check in at the resort that is part of the MYW pkg??
> 
> Question 2: If I visit the water park FIRST using my park hopper plus ticket before visiting any of the 4 theme parks, would my ticket be activated at the turnstile at the water park?? Or do I need to have it activated somewhere else before going to the water park??



Question 1: You can start using tickets that are part of a package up to 10 days before the start date of the package, but I'm not sure where you have to go to do that - hopefully @Robo will come along to give you the information on that.

Question 2: There's no activation involved with regular tickets like there is with APs - as soon as you use it to enter any park, that starts the clock for how long you have to use it.


----------



## Robo

yaya74 said:


> Question 1: For my upcoming trip, I have a room-only reservation for 1 night followed by MYW pkg with 4 day park hopper plus tickets and 4 night stay at a different resort. Can I visit the park on the day when I check in for the room-only reservation? Or can I only use the ticket when I check in at the resort that is part of the MYW pkg??
> 
> Question 2: If I visit the water park FIRST using my park hopper plus ticket before visiting any of the 4 theme parks,
> 2a. would my ticket be activated at the turnstile at the water park??
> 2b. Or do I need to have it activated somewhere else before going to the water park??


1. Go to any Guest Relations and ask to activate your package tickets (up to ten days before check-in.)
2a. Yes.
2b. Nope.


----------



## yaya74

Robo said:


> 1. Go to any Guest Relations and ask to activate your package tickets (up to ten days before check-in.)
> 2a. Yes.
> 2b. Nope.



So Do I need to go to Guest Relations before I tap my magic band at turnstile?
Thank you @Robo and @siskaren


----------



## Robo

yaya74 said:


> So I need to go to Guest Relations before I tap my magic band at turnstile?



If you are trying to go into park using Resort Package tickets before your check-in date, then yes.


----------



## yaya74

Robo said:


> If you are trying to go into park using Resort Package tickets before your check-in date, then yes.



Where can I find the guest relations booth other than the main 4 theme parks?? I plan to go to one of the water parks first.. Can the front desk at Pop Century activate tickets for me??


----------



## Robo

yaya74 said:


> Where can I find the guest relations booth other than the main 4 theme parks?? I plan to go to one of the water parks first.. Can the front desk at Pop Century activate tickets for me??


There are Guest Relations at the Water Parks and Disney Springs.


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

I'm sure the answer is in here, but to save time, I'd like to ask.  My annual pass expires May 30th. 60 days prior for renewal is today. The website says it's not available for renewal. Is it waiting for the 60th day to pass? As in, do I have to wait until tomorrow (or midnight tonight) to renew?
Thank you!
-mary


----------



## Robo

MARY-IN-OH said:


> I'm sure the answer is in here, but to save time, I'd like to ask.  My annual pass expires May 30th. 60 days prior for renewal is today. The website says it's not available for renewal.
> Is it waiting for the 60th day to pass?
> As in, do I have to wait until tomorrow (or midnight tonight) to renew?
> Thank you!
> -mary


Today is 60 days until May 30.
The AP is still VALID through the end of the day, May 30.
It might be that you need to be 60 days from *after* the AP expires in order to renew.

Is there a specific reason that you *need* to renew today or tomorrow?


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

Robo said:


> It's 60 days until May 30.
> 
> It might be that you need to be 60 days from the day after the AP expires.[/QUOTE





Robo said:


> Today is 60 days until May 30.
> The AP is still VALID through the end of the day, May 30.
> It might be that you need to be 60 days from *after* the AP expires in order to renew.
> 
> Is there a specific reason that you *need* to renew today or tomorrow?



Yes, We will be at Disney during the time our AP's expire. I can't make fastpass reservations for all the days of our stay.  

So... I called Disney. Today is 60 days today from May 30th.  But - the MDE system thinks today is 61 days out (a glitch in the disney system). So, I was told I can renew online tomorrow (I'm on the monthly plan as well so I have to renew online only).  So it's just a big "Oh well" for fastpasses.   

We're going to disney 5/28 for 5 nights with teenage grandkids, who have FL RES 4 day passes. So at least I was able to get their FP's for the last two days (our park days are Tues/Wed/Thur/Fri). There aren't any left for those attractions for my husband and me (ie FoP), but we've ridden them in the past so it'll be ok.


----------



## Robo

MARY-IN-OH said:


> Yes, We will be at Disney during the time our AP's expire. I can't make fastpass reservations for all the days of our stay.
> 
> So... I called Disney. Today is 60 days today from May 30th.  But - the MDE system thinks today is 61 days out (a glitch in the disney system). So, I was told I can renew online tomorrow (I'm on the monthly plan as well so I have to renew online only).  So it's just a big "Oh well" for fastpasses.
> 
> We're going to disney 5/28 for 5 nights with teenage grandkids, who have FL RES 4 day passes. So at least I was able to get their FP's for the last two days (our park days are Tues/Wed/Thur/Fri). There aren't any left for those attractions for my husband and me (ie FoP), but we've ridden them in the past so it'll be ok.



I figured that you might be on a deadline.
I was going to suggest that you call Disney and have them make an EXCEPTION to the "60 days before" renewal window.

THIS HAS BEEN DONE FOR OTHERS IN THE PAST-

So, I recommend that you call back and see if they can get you set up.
(They can do just about anything they decide they NEED to do for "guest recovery" problems.)
Please be very polite, but FIRM, that you NEED this renewal today in order to make all of your FPs for the trip.
Again, they have made this kind of situation work for others in similar circumstances.

Please let us know what happens.


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

Robo said:


> I figured that you might be on a deadline.
> I was going to suggest that you call Disney and have them make an EXCEPTION to the "60 days before" renewal window.
> 
> THIS HAS BEEN DONE FOR OTHERS IN THE PAST-
> 
> So, I recommend that you call back and see if they can get you set up.
> (They can do just about anything they decide they NEED to do for "guest recovery" problems.)
> Please be very polite, but FIRM, that you NEED this renewal today in order to make all of your FPs for the trip.
> Again, they have made this kind of situation work for others in similar circumstances.
> 
> Please let us know what happens.



ESPECIALLY since I AM at the 60 day window! I did feel that the explanation of "the system thinks today is 61 days" didn't seem right.  I explained to her that my trip is during the AP expiration time and she didn't offer any additional help. I'll make that call now. Thanks for letting me know this info - and I'll let you know what happens


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

Robo said:


> I figured that you might be on a deadline.
> I was going to suggest that you call Disney and have them make an EXCEPTION to the "60 days before" renewal window.
> 
> THIS HAS BEEN DONE FOR OTHERS IN THE PAST-
> 
> So, I recommend that you call back and see if they can get you set up.
> (They can do just about anything they decide they NEED to do for "guest recovery" problems.)
> Please be very polite, but FIRM, that you NEED this renewal today in order to make all of your FPs for the trip.
> Again, they have made this kind of situation work for others in similar circumstances.
> 
> Please let us know what happens.



That went terribly.  I called the AP number that is on the renewal site. They said I had to talk to AP guest relations, and gave me the number. I called there, and they said I needed IT support, and transferred me to someone who just kept saying, "I ain't in tickets or them annuals",  She gave me another number and said that it would be IT Support.  That number turned out to be for employees who need IT support and they couldn't help me without an employee ID number.  

What is extra frustrating is that they initially keep saying they can help me if I want to purchase the AP in full for my husband and me, but can't help me because I am on the monthly payment plan.  It better work tomorrow when the glitchy system believes I am 60 days out.   Thanks for being better support to me than Disney is...  I am grateful for you and my Dis friends!


----------



## Robo

MARY-IN-OH said:


> That went terribly.  I called the AP number that is on the renewal site. They said I had to talk to AP guest relations, and gave me the number. I called there, and they said I needed IT support, and transferred me to someone who just kept saying, "I ain't in tickets or them annuals",  She gave me another number and said that it would be IT Support.  That number turned out to be for employees who need IT support and they couldn't help me without an employee ID number.
> 
> What is extra frustrating is that they initially keep saying they can help me if I want to purchase the AP in full for my husband and me, but can't help me because I am on the monthly payment plan.  It better work tomorrow when the glitchy system believes I am 60 days out.   Thanks for being better support to me than Disney is...  I am grateful for you and my Dis friends!



If you feel like you want to spend some more effort on this...

Call WDW Ticketing Guest Relations at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) or 

Call the WDW I.T. Dept. at
(407) 939-7765 (option #2) or 
(407) 939-3471 or 
(407) 939-7849 or 
(407) 939-4357


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

Robo said:


> If you feel like you want to spend some more effort on this...
> 
> Call WDW Ticketing Guest Relations at
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5) or
> 
> Call the WDW I.T. Dept. at
> (407) 939-7765 (option #2) or
> (407) 939-3471 or
> (407) 939-7849 or
> (407) 939-4357



It seems to be an issue with my being on the monthly plan. I'll try it again tomorrow, but if it doesn't work then, I will certainly be giving them "what for" LOL


----------



## disneyholic family

so this is what i'm trying to work out...

we have a free dining package for this august (august 2018 - it was a bounceback offer that we booked last year).

so for a US free dining package you are required to buy a minimum 2 day MYW park hopper ticket for each person in the package..

so now comes the number crunching...

we will be there for 14 days, so MYW tickets are stupid - they work out to be something like $1000 or more for the 14 days (you have to buy a 10 day ticket and a 4 day ticket - very expensive)..

so option 1- buying two MYW tickets to cover the 14 days is a non-starter..

option 2 - buy a UK 14 day ultimate ticket and just throw away the required 2 day MYW ticket that comes with the package......the UK ticket includes memory maker for free..

option 3 - upgrade the required 2 day MYW park hopper ticket to a platinum annual pass (which includes photopass download which i assume is the same as memory maker)

so let's check the numbers..

the 2 day MYW park hopper costs:  $291.81 (including tax)
10 day MYW parkhopperplus:  $601.73 (including tax)
4 day MYW parkhopperplus: $532.50 (including tax)

the UK 14 day ultimate ticket (at today's exchange rate):  $517.21

the platinum AP costs:  $1,010.69 (including tax)

ok...

so adding up..

option 1 - buying a 10 day and 4 day MYW = $601.73 + $532.50 = $1,134.23  (clearly the stupid option)

option 2 - buying a UK 14 day ultimate ticket and throwing away the required 2 day MYW = $517.21 +  $291.81 = $809.02

option 3 - upgrade the 2 day required MYW ticket to a platinum AP = $1,010.69

so it seems option 2 is the option of choice:  it's $201.67 cheaper than the AP option...

the only difference being, the AP does come with discounts.  So if i thought i could manage more than $400 in discounts (since we're talking about two tickets - so twice the difference of 201) then it might be worthwhile to upgrade to the AP.

did i do the above correctly?

any other reasons i should consider option 3 over option 2?

.


----------



## disneyholic family

but wait a minute...

if i only have a 2 day MYW ticket, that means i'm not going to be able to book my FP+ at 60 days except for those 2 days of the MYW ticket.

i won't have purchased the AP or the UK ticket as yet.

and if i buy the UK ticket, how is the package/MDE going to know that i have 14 ticketed days rather than 2?

i'm betting the system won't and it will be an insurmountable glitch...

.


----------



## yaya74

disneyholic family said:


> but wait a minute...
> 
> if i only have a 2 day MYW ticket, that means i'm not going to be able to book my FP+ at 60 days except for those 2 days of the MYW ticket.
> 
> i won't have purchased the AP or the UK ticket as yet.
> 
> and if i buy the UK ticket, how is the package/MDE going to know that i have 14 ticketed days rather than 2?
> 
> i'm betting the system won't and it will be an insurmountable glitch...
> 
> .



Will you be staying onsite throughout the whole 14 days regardless what type of ticket you have?
You can link any ticket you buy to MDE so the system will know you have valid tickets.
I will let Robo or someone else answer other more technical questions of yours.


----------



## disneyholic family

yaya74 said:


> Will you be staying onsite throughout the whole 14 days regardless what type of ticket you have?



yes.....it's a free dining package....a 14 day free dining package purchased from disney USA (as opposed to the UK free dining packages from disney.uk - where we got our free dining package that we used in 2017)...

this new package was a bounceback offer that was offered to guests staying on property last august for next august...

.


----------



## BushWacker14

Hi, I have a ticket question
My daughter (14) is going on a school trip in 2 weeks where they will do a day at MK. We are Florida residents. I was thinking of getting her a 4 day discover resident ticket. Then the rest of the family could get the 3 day tickets and we could go as a family at the end of May and she could use the rest of her days then.
Can she buy her 4 day discover ticket at the gate? She doesn't have a license or anything...but will be with her teacher who is a resident 
Should I buy online, and pay the $15 For express shipping? The option for free shipping says it won't ship until April 15


----------



## yaya74

disneyholic family said:


> yes.....it's a free dining package....a 14 day free dining package purchased from disney USA (as opposed to the UK free dining packages from disney.uk - where we got our free dining package that we used in 2017)...
> 
> this new package was a bounceback offer that was offered to guests staying on property last august for next august...
> 
> .



I asked because, based on your post, it seems that you want to get tickets and rooms separately for your upcoming trips.
In US, the only way for you to get Free Dining, even with the BB offer, is that you book a Magic Your Way package. It won't work if you get tickets and room separately.
If I am correct on this, if you only get 2 days of MYW, you will only get 2 days of free dining.  . You won't get free dining if you buy UK tickets or AP. That's why MYW is more expensive. Disney does not give anything away for FREE

Again, I could be wrong. Perhaps Mr. Disney is more generous for international guests like you.. So hope @Robo or someone else can better help you with...


----------



## disneyholic family

yaya74 said:


> I asked because, based on your post, it seems that you want to get tickets and rooms separately for your upcoming trips.
> In US, the only way for you to get Free Dining, even with the BB offer, is that you book a Magic Your Way package. It won't work if you get tickets and room separately.
> If I am correct on this, if you only get 2 days of MYW, you will only get 2 days of free dining.  . You won't get free dining if you buy UK tickets or AP. That's why MYW is more expensive. Disney does not give anything away for FREE
> 
> Again, I could be wrong. Perhaps Mr. Disney is more generous for international guests like you.. So hope @Robo or someone else can better help you with...



no, you get the full 14 days of free dining...the only ticket requirement of the US free dining packages is you must purchase at least a 2 day park hopper MYW ticket per person on the package..

when they first started the free dining packages, the minimum ticket was a 1 day, but a few years back they upped it to a two day ticket..

the above refers to the US free dining packages, which i've purchased numerous times and i know how they work...

and by the way, i've done this before...
purchased the US free dining and thrown away the minimum ticket and replaced it with either an AP or a UK ticket...

again, the only ticket requirement of the US free dining package is a minimum 2 day park hopper ticket per person....

what has changed since the last time i did this was the introduction of FP+ which puts a kind of difficult twist on it..
.
.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

MARY-IN-OH said:


> What is extra frustrating is that they initially keep saying they can help me if I want to purchase the AP in full for my husband and me, but can't help me because I am on the monthly payment plan.



This is because the monthly payment plan cannot be processed over the phone. There's no exception to be made - it's literally not possible, they don't have the system for it.

Were you able to renew online as of today?


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> This is because the monthly payment plan cannot be processed over the phone. There's no exception to be made - it's literally not possible, they don't have the system for it.
> 
> Were you able to renew online as of today?


Nope....I still could not renew online today. Tried on my computer and phone. On my phone, the 1st screen said I had two passes I could renew. When I clicked renew now, it said the passes are not available for renewal.  Since I really wanted to get at least some fastpasses with my grandchildren for our trip in May, I ended up buying a *new *annual pass instead of a renewal. And, what it looks like is going to happen, is that I will have both the current and new pass payments deducted each month (April and May probably).  I'm not happy about it, but didn't see any other option. I even made it to a phone number today where the automated voice said I had reached the Annual Pass Monthly Payment Plan Hotline.   Unfortunately, they are closed and only open Mon-Fri (8 to 5 or something like that).


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

MARY-IN-OH said:


> Nope....I still could not renew online today. Tried on my computer and phone. On my phone, the 1st screen said I had two passes I could renew. When I clicked renew now, it said the passes are not available for renewal.  Since I really wanted to get at least some fastpasses with my grandchildren for our trip in May, I ended up buying a *new *annual pass instead of a renewal. And, what it looks like is going to happen, is that I will have both the current and new pass payments deducted each month (April and May probably).  I'm not happy about it, but didn't see any other option. I even made it to a phone number today where the automated voice said I had reached the Annual Pass Monthly Payment Plan Hotline.   Unfortunately, they are closed and only open Mon-Fri (8 to 5 or something like that).



Unfortunately, it would have done the payments that way even if you had been able to renew.


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> Unfortunately, it would have done the payments that way even if you had been able to renew.


Disappointed in their customer service and their online system with this issue. Yes, they've helped me with other issues in the past but not this time.  Just glad I can move on and plan my upcoming trip now


----------



## dreamer17555

So I currently have a package booked with 10 day park hoppers. Just making sure there is no way to add on an 11th day except for to buy a separate ticket or upgrade to a AP right? We are staying CL if that matters. Not looking for the Water Park and More option but was hoping to add on an 11th day so I can book the Star Wars Dessert Party for my son on a day we originally planned to be out of the parks.


----------



## Cjtigger

I have an AP Certificate and will be staying at Fort Wilderness Cabins.  Can I activate them at the front desk or do I have to go to the Ticket and Transportation Center (first day is MK day)?  Thanks,


----------



## ean

Hello!

Some questions about *Water Park Annual Pass *(we are going in October 2018, this time Water Parks only!):

Can the AP be purchased directly at the park “gate” e.g. Typhoon Lagoon? Or it must be purchased online only?

Will it last until December 31st, 2018 or until October 2019?

TIA!


----------



## Robo

dreamer17555 said:


> So I currently have a package booked with 10 day park hoppers. Just making sure there is no way to add on an 11th day except for to buy a separate ticket or upgrade to a AP right? *We are staying CL if that matters.* Not looking for the Water Park and More option but was hoping to add on an 11th day so I can book the Star Wars Dessert Party for my son on a day we originally planned to be out of the parks.



You can try. 
Ask, nicely, when you are at the resort.
Explain to the concierge that you'd like to go to a theme park on an 11th day.
They have been known to allow guests who stay longer to add on an extra day, or so, to 10-day tickets.


----------



## Robo

Cjtigger said:


> I have an AP Certificate and will be staying at Fort Wilderness Cabins.
> 1. Can I activate them at the front desk
> 2. or do I have to go to the Ticket and Transportation Center (first day is MK day)?  Thanks,


1. Nope.
2. Go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations. They can be found just outside the MK gates, or at TTC, or outside any other theme park, water park, or at Disney Springs.


----------



## Robo

ean said:


> Some questions about *Water Park Annual Pass *(we are going in October 2018, this time Water Parks only!):
> 1. Can the AP be purchased directly at the park “gate” e.g. Typhoon Lagoon?
> 2. Or it must be purchased online only?
> 3. Will it last until December 31st, 2018 or until October 2019?


1. Yes. (Or at Blizzard Beach.) Or ANY ticket booth or Guest Relations at WDW.
2. Nope.
3. Regardless of where you buy the AP, if you use the AP on (for instance) Oct. 15, 2018,
it will be valid through the end of the day on Oct. 15, 2019.


----------



## ean

Robo said:


> 1. Yes. (Or at Blizzard Beach.)
> 2. Nope.
> 3. Regardless of where you buy the AP, if you use the AP on (for instance) Oct. 15, 2018,
> it will be valid through the end of the day on Oct. 15, 2019.



The idea is to start using the AP around Oct. 5th.

Thanks @Robo!


----------



## disneyholic family

Robo said:


> You can try.
> Ask, nicely, when you are at the resort.
> Explain to the concierge that you'd like to go to a theme park on an 11th day.
> They have been known to allow guests who stay longer to add on an extra day, or so, to 10-day tickets.



really?
in all the years we've attempted to do that - and a phone CM claimed that we could, we were never able to do so...
we always ended up having to buy PAPs...
but then again, it was never for 11 days.....it was always 14 days..

it really pisses me off actually....they offer a 14 day package (the maximum US free dining package is 14 days), yet there is no way to buy a 14 day ticket (as in adding 4 days to a 10 day ticket at the marginal tenth day rate).....very user unfriendly of them....

.


----------



## disneyholic family

@Robo - no answers to my posts from page 196?  (posts 3913 and 3914)

.


----------



## hsmamato2

Robo said:


> Yes.Yes.
> It is price-bridging because you paid less for the tickets than the Disney price when you bought them.
> (That's why I said that what YOU paid for the discounted tickets does not enter into the upgrade transaction.)
> The price that YOU paid is "bridged" up to the price that Disney charged for a full-priced ticket of the kind that you have in (in your case) 2016,
> Then, that Disney price (at that time) is subtracted from the current price.
> And, you pay that amount for the upgrade.


soooo..... correct me if I'm wrong here, but essentially,didn't they used to use the current price of the ticket I'm holding (5 day base) as the value, and then adding a couple of days was just like the cost of adding to a gate priced ticket? it seems now I'm paying a lot more for 3 extra days  on my pre-2017 tix than my Dsis who has the pre-2018 tix. (?) Now on these newest calculations it's costing me more to add days than it used to. Just an observation


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> soooo..... correct me if I'm wrong here, but essentially,
> 
> 1. didn't they used to use the current price of the ticket I'm holding (5 day base) as the value,
> 2. and then adding a couple of days was just like the cost of adding to a gate priced ticket?
> 3. it seems now I'm paying a lot more for 3 extra days  on my pre-2017 tix than my Dsis who has the pre-2018 tix. (?) Now on these newest calculations
> 4. it's costing me more to add days than it used to.
> 5. Just an observation


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. That's very likely.
4. Yup. (That's their plan.)
5. I agree. They raised the cost of the tickets, and they have raised the price to guests when price-bridging.
It is now much more complex to explain upgrading in the Ticket Sticky, and guests MUST know when their
discounted tickets were minted in order to determine the upgrade cost.


----------



## hsmamato2

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. That's very likely.
> 4. Yup. (That's their plan.)
> 5. I agree. They raised the cost of the tickets, and they have raised the price to guests when price-bridging.
> It is now much more complex to explain upgrading in the Ticket Sticky, and guests MUST know when their
> discounted tickets were minted in order to determine the upgrade cost.


 Thank you!


----------



## disneyholic family

i know i can upgrade the MYW ticket that's part of my free dining package to a platinum AP..
but can i upgrade it 70 days before my arrival date?
that is, can i do it in advance on the phone?
i need to do that so that i can book FP+ at 60 days....

or can the upgrade to an AP only be done when i get to WDW?

also, will the AP be on my magic band?

i'll receive my magic band when i check into my resort (anyone living outside north america receives their magic band at their resort when they check in).
will the AP be on my magic band? or can i get it onto my magic band?

.


----------



## Robo

disneyholic family said:


> i know i can upgrade the MYW ticket that's part of my free dining package to a platinum AP..
> 1. but can i upgrade it 70 days before my arrival date?
> 2. that is, can i do it in advance on the phone?
> 3. i need to do that so that i can book FP+ at 60 days....
> 
> 4. or can the upgrade to an AP only be done when i get to WDW?
> 
> 5. also, will the AP be on my magic band?



1. You can try.
2. You can try.
3. Call and explain.
4. That's the way it is "normally" done. But, call and explain.
5. Yes.  *EXCEPT...* No ticket or AP is actually "ON" any MagicBand.
All tickets/APs are in your MDX account and any of your MBs will ACCESS those tickets/APs
along with all of your other MDX items. So, yes, you can USE a new AP on any of your MBs.


----------



## disneyholic family

Robo said:


> 1. You can try.
> 2. You can try.
> 3. Call and explain.
> 4. That's the way it is "normally" done. But, call and explain.
> 5. Yes.  *EXCEPT...* No ticket or AP is actually "ON" any MagicBand.
> All tickets/APs are in your MDX account and any of your MBs will ACCESS those tickets/APs
> along with all of your other MDX items. So, yes, you can USE a new AP on any of your MBs.




thanks!

i find the entire FP+ thing completely onerous..
the disconnect between 14 day packages and 10 day MYW tickets has always existed, but now with FP+ it's become nearly impossible to deal with..

not to mention that in the past, APs were so much less expensive than they are now...
actually MYW tickets were far less expensive...(as we all know....has anyone taken an old ticket and applied the CPI to it over time?  i bet it's nowhere near the current cost...not by a long shot)..

anyway...rant rant rant...


----------



## disneyholic family

ok...another ticket question...

so let's say i decide to buy the 14 day UK ticket and "throw away" the minimum 2 day MYW park hopper ticket that comes with my disneyUS resort package...

instead of "throwing it away", can i keep the ticket for use at some future time?

can that 2 day MYW ticket that's never been used, be used in the future? either as a MYW ticket or to upgrade it in the future to an AP...

do i have to do something to make the ticket usable in the future?

or can i only throw it away as i originally thought?

.


----------



## Robo

disneyholic family said:


> let's say i decide to buy the 14 day UK ticket and "throw away" the minimum 2 day MYW park hopper ticket that comes with my disneyUS resort package...
> 1. instead of "throwing it away", can i keep the ticket for use at some future time?
> 2. can that 2 day MYW ticket that's never been used, be used in the future?
> 3. either as a MYW ticket
> 4. or to upgrade it in the future to an AP...
> 5. do i have to do something to make the ticket usable in the future?
> 6. or can i only throw it away as i originally thought?



1. Of course.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.
4. Yes.
5. Nope. For "safety" I'd create a fake name in your MDX account and transfer that ticket under that name (for safekeeping) until such time as you want to use/upgrade that ticket in the future.
Tickets do "expire" now, but if that happens, you can still get the value of what you paid for the "expired" ticket when you buy another ticket in the future.
6. I don't know why you would think that Disney would make you buy any ticket and just "throw it away."
(They do like our money, but they don't usually have to "cheat" it out of us.  )


----------



## disneyholic family

Robo said:


> 1. Of course.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. Yes.
> 5. Nope. For "safety" I'd create a fake name in your MDE account and transfer that ticket under that name (for safekeeping) until such time as you want to use/upgrade that ticket in the future.
> Tickets do "expire" now, but if that happens, you can still get the value of what you paid for the "expired" ticket when you buy another ticket in the future.
> 6. I don't know why you would think that Disney would make you buy any ticket and just "throw it away."
> (They do like our money, but they don't usually have to "cheat" it out of us.  )




how do i create a fake name in my MDE account?

how do i know what i 'paid' for that ticket?  it's part of the free dining bundle...

i booked the bounceback free dining package with a CM at guest services...
when we got back from WDW and i found out about the bounceback offer, i wrote in to guest services to complain that i hadn't been offered the bounceback when we were there in august - a CM called me back and offered it to me over the phone - so i don't really have a break down of what's in it...other than i know what's in it, but not what each piece cost within the whole..

i've thrown away lots of tickets - all of these packages over the years where i've been required to buy at least one day tickets, and now two day tickets, but the 10 day ticket was insufficient for the 2 week package.

Over the years, i must have thrown away at least 24 tickets (not all mine of course, mine and DH, DD, DS, etc)....

.


----------



## Robo

disneyholic family said:


> 1. how do i create a fake name in my MDE account?
> 
> 2. how do i know what i 'paid' for that ticket?  it's part of the free dining bundle...
> 
> i booked the bounceback free dining package with a CM at guest services...
> when we got back from WDW and i found out about the bounceback offer, i wrote in to guest services to complain that i hadn't been offered the bounceback when we were there in august - a CM called me back and offered it to me over the phone - so i don't really have a break down of what's in it...other than i know what's in it, but not what each piece cost within the whole..
> 
> 3. i've thrown away lots of tickets - all of these packages where i've been required to buy one day tickets, and now two day tickets, but the 10 day ticket was insufficient for the 2 week package.
> 
> Over the years, i must have thrown away at least 24 tickets (not all mine of course, mine and DH, DD, DS, etc)....
> 
> .



1. Add another "person" in your account. The same way that you added the current person or persons.
And, just don't add that fake "person" to your resort stay.
(Just like having a relative in the account who is not coming on any given trip.)

2. Look up the current cost of the kind of ticket that you bought with your package *HERE*.
That will be what your package ticket will be "worth" when you are ready to use/upgrade it.
(If you don't know what kind of ticket you bought, you can call or wait until you actually go on the trip
to find out.)

3. Why didn't you ask for assistance (from Disney, or here, or somewhere) at any of those times?
*By the way, I don't know for SURE, but it is likely that at least some of those unused tickets can still be found (by Disney) in your Disney files. You may be able to recover at least some of them.*


----------



## disneyholic family

Robo said:


> 1. Add another "person" in your account. The same way that you added the current person or persons.
> And, just don't add that fake "person" to your resort stay.
> (Just like having a relative in the account who is not coming on any given trip.)
> 
> 2. Look up the current cost of the kind of ticket that you bought with your package *HERE*.
> That will be what your package ticket will be "worth" when you are ready to use/upgrade it.
> (If you don't know what kind of ticket you bought, you can call or wait until you actually go on the trip
> to find out.)
> 
> 3. Why didn't you ask for assistance (from Disney, or here, or somewhere) at any of those times?
> *By the way, I don't know for SURE, but it is likely that at least some of those unused tickets can still be found (by Disney) in your Disney files. You may be able to recover at least some of them.*




not sure exactly how i would be able to use any of those tickets...
i can't use them to buy a UK ticket (which is usually the most appropriate ticket for our extended stays)..
and i can't use multiple old tickets to buy one AP...

can i build one stay at WDW from multiple unused tickets?  FP+ probably makes it challenging...

the thrown away tickets go back many years......back then, they were one day tickets....i'm really stupid, because i bought APs at that time, so i could have at least used those 1 day MYW tickets as part payment on the APs....water over the damn or under the bridge or whatever...
.


----------



## familyman123

I bought tickets at two different times because my brother decided to join us for part of our trip after my initial ticket purchase.  I thought they were both just regular non-park hopper tickets, but they show up differently in My Disney Experience.  Besides the number of days, can someone tell me the what is the functional difference between the following types of tickets??

Purchased from VisitOrlando.com
*7-Day Ticket with Admission to 1 Park Per Day*

Purchase from UndercoverTourist.com
*4-Day Magic Your Way Base Ticket
*


----------



## Robo

familyman123 said:


> Purchased from VisitOrlando.com
> *7-Day Ticket with Admission to 1 Park Per Day
> *
> Purchase from UndercoverTourist.com
> *4-Day Magic Your Way Base Ticket*
> 
> Besides the number of days...what is the functional difference between the...tickets.



No difference.

One is a Magic Your Way *7*-day base ticket (non-hopper.)
One is a Magic Your Way *4*-day base ticket (non-hopper.)


----------



## tlmadden73

Questions on purchasing an AP for the first time:

I am going on a trip in November and plan on purchasing an AP on the first day to be used on that trip. My current ticket situation:
I have 4 days remaining on 10-day no-expiration tickets (that I will use to get my fast passes). 
I also have 3 sets of unused 5-day MYW tickets (non-hoppers) that were purchased in early February 2017 from Undercover Tourist (so they were the last tickets sold without an expiration date).

1) I have heard you can "trade in" the unused tickets towards the purchase of an AP and just pay the difference. Is that true? 

2) If so, they will give me the "Disney" value of those tickets from 2017, not the discounted rate I purchased it from UT? (In other words, I will get slightly more value from them than I paid?)

3) Do I need to activate or add those tickets to my MDE account beforehand to do that or just bring them to Guest Services as is?

4) Once I have an AP, how do I prioritize those tickets for my family as opposed to other tickets (some days remaining on 10-day no-expiration tickets)?

5) How long should I anticipate this process taking at Guest Services?


----------



## Ensusieasm

tlmadden73 said:


> Questions on purchasing an AP for the first time:
> 
> I am going on a trip in November and plan on purchasing an AP on the first day to be used on that trip. My current ticket situation:
> I have 4 days remaining on 10-day no-expiration tickets (that I will use to get my fast passes).
> I also have 3 sets of unused 5-day MYW tickets (non-hoppers) that were purchased in early February 2017 from Undercover Tourist (so they were the last tickets sold without an expiration date).
> 
> 1) I have heard you can "trade in" the unused tickets towards the purchase of an AP and just pay the difference. Is that true?
> 
> 2) If so, they will give me the "Disney" value of those tickets from 2017, not the discounted rate I purchased it from UT? (In other words, I will get slightly more value from them than I paid?)
> 
> 3) Do I need to activate or add those tickets to my MDE account beforehand to do that or just bring them to Guest Services as is?
> 
> 4) Once I have an AP, how do I prioritize those tickets for my family as opposed to other tickets (some days remaining on 10-day no-expiration tickets)?
> 
> 5) How long should I anticipate this process taking at Guest Services?


Can you really use more than one old ticket toward upgrading to an annual pass?


----------



## disneyholic family

well it's a moot point now...
just spent half an hour on the phone with disney UK..
in october 2017, disney changed their policy..
so while up to that date anyone in the rest of the world could purchase a UK package /ticket (you didn't have to be only from the UK or EU), as of october 2017, the rest of the world was left high and dry....
only UK and EU guests can buy a UK package or ticket....
other international guests are stuck with either the insufficient 10 day ticket or buying an AP....

another nail in the WDW coffin for us...

.


----------



## disneyholic family

and now i just called disney US to find out if i could upgrade over the phone that 2 day ticket that's associated with the bounceback free dining package.  
According to the CM i spoke with the answer is yes.
she said she would have to transfer me to special services (you know - those CMs who actually are able to do anything requiring manual override)..
but that they would definitely be able to upgrade my unused 2 day ticket to an AP..

so given the policy change regarding UK packages/tickets, this would seem to be the option of choice for international guests who don't live in the UK or EU...

.


----------



## tlmadden73

Ensusieasm said:


> Can you really use more than one old ticket toward upgrading to an annual pass?


I don't plan on combining them.

I just plan on taking EACH 5-day ticket and upgrading it to an AP for EACH member of the family. (One for myself, wife, and son -- daughter will be under 3 for the next year and thus won't need one).

So my hope is to take the $350 I spent on the 5-day (non-hopper) tickets and trade them in and apply that money to the $850 AP cost. Spending $1500 feels a lot better than $2550. I was planning on using the 5-day tickets for this trip, but changing my mind to do an AP to get the perks of an AP and have the flexibility to join my sister's family in Spring of 2019 and then go in October of 2019 (before my daughter turns 3).


----------



## Robo

tlmadden73 said:


> Questions on purchasing an AP for the first time:
> 
> I am going on a trip in November and plan on purchasing an AP on the first day to be used on that trip. My current ticket situation:
> I have 4 days remaining on 10-day no-expiration tickets (that I will use to get my fast passes).
> 2a) I also have 3 sets of unused 5-day MYW tickets (non-hoppers) that were purchased in early February 2017 from Undercover Tourist (so they were the last tickets sold without an expiration date).
> 
> 1) I have heard you can "trade in" the unused tickets towards the purchase of an AP and just pay the difference. Is that true?
> 
> 2b) If so, they will give me the "Disney" value of those tickets from 2017, not the discounted rate I purchased it from UT? (In other words, I will get slightly more value from them than I paid?)
> 
> 3) Do I need to activate or add those tickets to my MDE account beforehand to do that or just bring them to Guest Services as is?
> 
> 4) Once I have an AP, how do I prioritize those tickets for my family as opposed to other tickets (some days remaining on 10-day no-expiration tickets)?
> 
> 5) How long should I anticipate this process taking at Guest Services?



1) Yes.
2a & b) Yes. 2017 Disney value.
3) Either way works.
4) Go to a Guest Relations to have the priority set. 
You can do that at the same Guest Relations when you upgrade to AP.
5) Figure 25-45 min.


----------



## Robo

tlmadden73 said:


> I just plan on taking EACH 5-day ticket and upgrading it to an AP for EACH member of the family. (One for myself, wife, and son -- daughter will be under 3 for the next year and thus won't need one).


Agreed.


----------



## Robo

Ensusieasm said:


> Can you really use more than one old ticket toward upgrading to an annual pass?



Just to answer to that directly... Nope.


----------



## Paul Rodgers

When it comes to upgrading from a MYW to an AP, has anyone had experience when it comes to the Fastpasses? We're going to make our FP reservations at our 60 day window, but when I upgrade my MYW pass to AP, I won't lose my FP's on my ticket, will I?


----------



## tlmadden73

Robo said:


> 1) Yes.
> 2a & b) Yes. 2017 Disney value.
> 3) Either way works.
> 4) Go to a Guest Relations to have the priority set.
> You can do that at the same Guest Relations when you upgrade to AP.
> 5) Figure 25-45 min.


Thanks for answer those questions! I feel better prepared now.

One final one: 
I'd prefer to purchase the AP before I get there (rather than spend precious vacation time buying tickets), but from what I've read, doing this over the phone just isn't an option. Correct?
 -- even if I have the physical tickets in hand? Or if they are activated in my account? 
With all the technology integrated into MDE, I would think this could just as easily be done over the phone.
Not something I could do at a Disney Store I presume?

My plan is to go to Disney Springs on arrival day, so I have some time, but would rather it just be done and paid for before I even roll onto property.


----------



## Robo

tlmadden73 said:


> I'd prefer to purchase the AP before I get there (rather than spend precious vacation time buying tickets), but from what I've read,
> 1.  doing this over the phone just isn't an option. Correct?
> -- even if I have the physical tickets in hand? Or if they are activated in my account?
> With all the technology integrated into MDE, I would think this could just as easily be done over the phone.
> 2. Not something I could do at a Disney Store I presume?
> 3. My plan is to go to Disney Springs on arrival day, so I have some time,
> 4. but would rather it just be done and paid for before I even roll onto property.



1. For upgrades of older tickets, that's correct.
2. Nope.
3. Yup.
4. Just be happy that they still allow upgrades.


----------



## JennLTX

On March 14, I purchased two 5-Day Ticket with Park Hopper Option, and thought they were only good for one year.  On MDE, it says they're valid through 1/14/2020.

1) REALLY???  
2) Do I understand correctly that an unused ticket can be reassigned to someone else via MDE?

The scenario is, I'm planning a F&W girls trip in October 2019, and if I can hang on to the tickets until then, reassigning them to two other people (I'd have an AP), it would solve a bunch of problems then AND now.


----------



## Robo

JennLTX said:


> On March 14, I purchased two 5-Day Ticket with Park Hopper Option, and thought they were only good for one year.  On MDE, it says they're valid through 1/14/2020.
> 
> 1) REALLY???
> 2) Do I understand correctly that an unused ticket can be reassigned to someone else via MDE?
> 
> The scenario is, I'm planning a F&W girls trip in October 2019, and if I can hang on to the tickets until then, reassigning them to two other people (I'd have an AP), it would solve a bunch of problems then AND now.


1) They will likely expire on Dec 31, 2019. ( Don’t trust the “glitchy” MDE info.)
2) Yes.


----------



## JennLTX

Robo said:


> 1) They will likely expire on Dec 31, 2019. ( Don’t trust the “glitchy” MDE info.)
> 2) Yes.


Thank you VERY much!!!!


----------



## IRISHGRUMPY

Hi , 21 day ultimate ticket , can you upgrade to annual pass, do you know a cost and will all the FP booking remain intact. Thanks


----------



## Robo

IRISHGRUMPY said:


> Hi , 21 day ultimate ticket , can you upgrade to annual pass, do you know a cost and will all the FP booking remain intact. Thanks



Upgrading Ultimate tickets purchased currently:

Subtract the price of the 14-day or 21-day (whichever purchased) Ultimate Ticket
from the current price of the AP that you want. (Current AP prices *HERE.)*
Pay that difference price for the AP.

(If you USE any Water Park, etc. assets before upgrading, AFAIK, you must buy the AP that includes Water Parks.)

FPs will remain after upgrade.


----------



## IRISHGRUMPY

Many thanks for all your helpfull advice


----------



## areno79

If you buy Park Hopper Plus passes, and want to upgrade to an AP do you have to upgrade to the Platinum Plus AP? I only want the Platinum AP. TIA!


----------



## IRISHGRUMPY

Thanks


----------



## Robo

areno79 said:


> If you buy Park Hopper Plus passes, and want to upgrade to an AP do you have to upgrade to the Platinum Plus AP? I only want the Platinum AP. TIA!



If you USE any of the "Plus" Water Park, etc. assets before upgrading, you must buy the AP that includes Water Parks. (Platinum Plus.)

if you do NOT use any of the "Plus" Water Park, etc. assets before upgrading, you can choose to upgrade to EITHER type of AP. (Platinum or Platinum Plus.)


----------



## areno79

Robo said:


> If you USE any of the "Plus" Water Park, etc. assets before upgrading, you must buy the AP that includes Water Parks. (Platinum Plus.)
> 
> if you do NOT use any of the "Plus" Water Park, etc. assets before upgrading, you can choose to upgrade to EITHER type of AP. (Platinum or Platinum Plus.)


Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## where_else

Not sure if this is the right place to post this question - we have 5 day park hoppers purchased before last year's price increase. I think before there were peak days and regular days. We arrive 5/5 and see that the weekend days are peak days - will this cause us any problems with our tickets entering the parks on those two days?


----------



## Robo

where_else said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this question - we have 5 day park hoppers purchased before last year's price increase. I think before there were peak days and regular days. We arrive 5/5 and see that the weekend days are peak days - will this cause us any problems with our tickets entering the parks on those two days?


There are still no “peak” days (etc) for multi-day tickets.
Your tickets will work just fine.


----------



## where_else

Thank you very much - eased my mind with a month to go!


----------



## magyargirl

I dont know if this was asked but, I can get discounted park tickets through my employers perks option. If I do that, can that ticket be upgraded to an AP? 

Here is why I am looking at AP. Please let me know if it would be worth all the hassle.

We are planning on staying at DoubleTree Disney Springs this Oct/Nov for 13 nights. And want to have a car. So I know there is a charge to park at the parks (minus waterparks). So that would be a saving with AP, right?

I do have a reservation at All-Star Movies for that time incase room-only discounts come out. But does an AP holder get free parking at the resorts since now there will be a charge? My reservations were made March 21st. I domt know the accurate date for cutodd on that.

We are not planning on table service meals, just quick service. I looked at the list of discounts...now its 10% most places instead of 20%. Is there an 18% gratuity added to quick service places too? That would be dumb imo since counter service really isnt doing much....18% is quite hefty.

If I were to get an annual pass, is there a good chance I could get a discount on our room for this year?

And does an AP give you discounts on the rest of the park tickets for the fam...to be worth getting thru disney versus my work perks?

My DD and I might return to disney next Summer end of June most likely so if I get the pass...and use it for our fall trip, I can jse it in June, right?

Sorry for so many questions....I just want to make sure this would be a great savings for us.


----------



## Robo

No tips at CS.
No regular park ticket discounts for AP.


----------



## wgeo

Question about activating an AP.

My daughter and I are driving up and bringing daughter's friend (13 years old)  Friends parents have purchased her an AP and she has the email confirmation.  Is it possible for her to activate her ticket without her parents there?  The email makes me think not, but the parents aren't coming with on this trip so I was hoping there was a way to do it without them there at the time.

Thx


----------



## Robo

wgeo said:


> Question about activating an AP.
> 
> My daughter and I are driving up and bringing daughter's friend (13 years old)  Friends parents have purchased her an AP and she has the email confirmation.  Is it possible for her to activate her ticket without her parents there?  The email makes me think not, but the parents aren't coming with on this trip so I was hoping there was a way to do it without them there at the time.
> 
> Thx


 Bring the (mom’s) credit card that was used to buy the AP.
You can show it to the CM at the booth.


----------



## Kathy Jetson

Question about AP exp date

I have a reservation checking 6/5-6/9 My AP expires 6/6 . I'm supposed to make my fast passes tomorrow morning. Will I only be able to make fast passes for my 6/5 and 6/6 and not my other 3 days? I would go ahead and renew it now but I think I can only renew 30 days in advance is that right?


----------



## Robo

Kathy Jetson said:


> Question about AP exp date
> 
> I have a reservation checking 6/5-6/9 My AP expires 6/6 . I'm supposed to make my fast passes tomorrow morning.
> 1. Will I only be able to make fast passes for my 6/5 and 6/6 and not my other 3 days?
> 2. I would go ahead and renew it now but I think I can only renew 30 days in advance is that right?



1. Yes.
2. Nope. You can renew up to 60 days in advance (or even earlier.)

(I wish you had asked this question about 2 days earlier.)


----------



## Kathy Jetson

Well I just called them and they said I can only renew 30 days in advance did I just get someone who didn't know what they were talking about?


----------



## shoreward

Kathy Jetson said:


> Well I just called them and they said I can only renew 30 days in advance did I just get someone who didn't know what they were talking about?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/passholders/standard-discount/


----------



## Robo

Kathy Jetson said:


> Well I just called them and they said I can only renew 30 days in advance did I just get someone who didn't know what they were talking about?



What phone CM wouldn't know the correct answer to that basic question?
======================
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/passholders/standard-discount/
"Annual Passes can be renewed up to 60 days before and 30 days after expiration."
======================

And, under certain circumstances, you can be allowed to renew earlier than 60 days in advance.

As I said, I wish you had asked this question here a few days earlier.
We could have gotten it straightened out in advance.


----------



## Kathy Jetson

Robo said:


> That's about as link-headed a phone CM response as I have heard in years on these boards.
> What CM wouldn't know the correct answer to that basic question?
> ======================
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/passholders/standard-discount/
> "Annual Passes can be renewed up to 60 days before and 30 days after expiration."
> ======================
> 
> And, under certain circumstances, you can be allowed to renew earlier than 60 days in advance.
> 
> As I said, I wish you had asked this here a few days earlier.mant
> We could have gotten it straightened out in advance.



Thank you so much! She was very adamant about it too. I'll call them in the morning to renew it. Will I be able to make fast passes as soon as I renew it?


----------



## shoreward

Kathy Jetson said:


> Thank you so much! She was very adamant about it too. I'll call them in the morning to renew it. Will I be able to make fast passes as soon as I renew it?


Can't you renew now, online (assuming you are not applying the value of an unused ticket in your account to renewal)?


----------



## Kathy Jetson

shoreward said:


> Can't you renew now, online (assuming you are not applying the value of an unused ticket in your account to renewal)?


 
I tried and it said I can't renew online I have to call. I'm not doing anything with an unused ticket just renewing pass. I'm assuming they are closed after midnight.


----------



## Robo

Kathy Jetson said:


> I tried and it said I can't renew online I have to call. I'm not doing anything with an unused ticket just renewing pass. I'm assuming they are closed after midnight.



Are you a Florida resident and
are you attempting to renew your AP using the monthly payment plan?


----------



## Kathy Jetson

Robo said:


> Are you a Florida resident and
> are you attempting to renew your AP using the monthly payment plan?


 
No I'm not a Florida resident.


----------



## Robo

Kathy Jetson said:


> No I'm not a Florida resident.



Then, the phone CM with whom you spoke was flat-out wrong about the 30 days.

The reason that you can't renew on-line now, is that it is OVER 60 days
before your AP anniversary date.

But, with more notice, it is likely we could have gotten you renewed early and you
could have advance-booked all of your trip days at the same time.

Sorry.


----------



## Kathy Jetson

Robo said:


> Then, the phone CM with whom you spoke was flat-out wrong about the 30 days.
> 
> The reason that you can't renew on-line now, is that it is OVER 60 days
> before your AP anniversary date.
> 
> But, with more notice, it is likely we could have gotten you renewed early and you
> could have advance-booked all of your trip days at the same time.
> 
> Sorry.



Ugh she was a "ticketing" cm that's how she answered the phone when they transferred me. I'm so glad I didn't listen to her and wait 30 more days. I hope I'll still be able to get FoP fast pass. Thank you for all your help! Next time I have a question I'll come here first and not call Disney.


----------



## Rich M

Has anyone found value in getter the Premier Pass (Disneyland and Disney World pass)?  At $1600 I am trying to figure out how many trips I would have to take in order to come out ahead.  I live in Northern California so can probable go to Disneyland about 3 or 4 weekend in a year.  Are you able to upgrade a 7 day park hopper ticket bought from an authorized dealer to the pass while at Disney World?


----------



## Robo

Rich M said:


> Premier Pass (Disneyland and Disney World pass)?
> 
> Are you able to upgrade a 7 day park hopper ticket bought from an authorized dealer to the pass while at Disney World?


Yes.


----------



## FSU Girl

Question for Florida Resident 4 day ticket. It says its good for 180 days after first use. If I use three of the days in November am I able to use the 4th day for December 31st?


----------



## Robo

FSU Girl said:


> Question for Florida Resident 4 day ticket. It says its good for 180 days after first use. If I use three of the days in November am I able to use the 4th day for December 31st?


Yes.
Floridians get a good deal!


----------



## FSU Girl

Robo said:


> Yes.
> Floridians get a good deal!


Awesome!


----------



## VLee

Robo:  I have a question.  I will be taking my 3 grandchildren to WDW in May.  Years ago, we used to go to Disney more frequently, so I would purchase tickets ahead from an online discounter.  I currently have 3 children tickets that are the 10-Day PH +fun visits which are NON-expiring.   Due to various family situations (their mother passed away), we did not get to go as often as we had planned.  Also some of those years, we had APs to use.  All 3 children now fall into the Adult category, with the youngest being 11.  I am hoping to have Guest Relations convert those unused tickets into Adult and remain non-expiring (even though Disney no longer issues the non-expiration type).  Do you know if this will be possible?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

VLee said:


> Robo:  I have a question.  I will be taking my 3 grandchildren to WDW in May.  Years ago, we used to go to Disney more frequently, so I would purchase tickets ahead from an online discounter.  I currently have 3 children tickets that are the 10-Day PH +fun visits which are NON-expiring.   Due to various family situations (their mother passed away), we did not get to go as often as we had planned.  Also some of those years, we had APs to use.  All 3 children now fall into the Adult category, with the youngest being 11.  I am hoping to have Guest Relations convert those unused tickets into Adult and remain non-expiring (even though Disney no longer issues the non-expiration type).  Do you know if this will be possible?



Yes. Any ticket window can do this, and it's done all the time.


----------



## NikiM20

If we upgrade our tickets to annual passes, do our annual passes expire 1 year from the day we upgrade or 1 year from when we used the original tickets? Thank you


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

NikiM20 said:


> If we upgrade our tickets to annual passes, do our annual passes expire 1 year from the day we upgrade or 1 year from when we used the original tickets? Thank you



A year from the tickets' first use. This used to be set manually by the CM but is now set automatically by the computer system.


----------



## NikiM20

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> A year from the tickets' first use. This used to be set manually by the CM but is now set automatically by the computer system.


Thank you!


----------



## Surgie2

My AP is listed in MDE as "Expires Sunday, January 27, 2019"

Does that mean I can use it on Saturday, January 26 until 11:59 pm?

Or does it expire at the end of the day (11:59 pm) on Sunday, January 27th?


----------



## Robo

Surgie2 said:


> My AP is listed in MDE as "Expires Sunday, January 27, 2019"
> 
> Does that mean I can use it on Saturday, January 26 until 11:59 pm?
> 
> Or does it expire at the end of the day (11:59 pm) on Sunday, January 27th?



It means you can use it until close of business on Sunday, January 27, 2019.
(And, if by an odd instance MK or another park should actually be open past midnight on  Jan. 27, that AP will still gain admittance until that park finally closes.)


----------



## HollywoodTowerHotel

69 days until Disney!

I would like to make my FP+ selections in nine days, but I need tickets first!  We would like to purchase AP and of course not use them until our first day in June.  When you buy tickets online, I understand that you get a voucher that must be activated at WDW.  Will we be able to make FP+ selections using that voucher?  (Also, I know the window is 30 days for AP, but since we will be staying onsite, our window opens at 60 days).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

HollywoodTowerHotel said:


> I would like to make my FP+ selections in nine days, but I need tickets first!  We would like to purchase AP and of course not use them until our first day in June.  When you buy tickets online, I understand that you get a voucher that must be activated at WDW.  Will we be able to make FP+ selections using that voucher?  (Also, I know the window is 30 days for AP, but since we will be staying onsite, our window opens at 60 days).



Yes.


----------



## pipertoad

If I purchase MVMCP tickets with annual pass discount now, can I still use them if my annual pass is expired by the time the party date arrives?


----------



## Robo

pipertoad said:


> If I purchase MVMCP tickets with annual pass discount now, can I still use them if my annual pass is expired by the time the party date arrives?


Yes.
The discount is for the "purchase."


----------



## Kaleidodad

We are looking at Annual Passes (Gold) for the first time this year, starting with our June trip.  In order to book our FP's later this month, do I need to purchase MYW tickets now, and then upgrade to AP's when we get to WDW?


----------



## erionm

Kaleidodad said:


> We are looking at Annual Passes (Gold) for the first time this year, starting with our June trip.  In order to book our FP's later this month, do I need to purchase MYW tickets now, and then upgrade to AP's when we get to WDW?


You can purchase the Gold Passes now either online or by phone and link those to MDE which will allow you to make advance FP+ selections.  You would need to stop at either a park ticket window or guest relations location at WDW to activate the passes prior to using them.


----------



## Kaleidodad

erionm said:


> You can purchase the Gold Passes now either online or by phone and link those to MDE which will allow you to make advance FP+ selections.  You would need to stop at either a park ticket window or guest relations location at WDW to activate the passes prior to using them.


Great, thanks for the info!  I wasn't sure what to make of the "will Call" delivery method...  So I will have these in my MDE right at the point of purchase, but I won't start the annual clock on passes until I activate at WDW?


----------



## erionm

Kaleidodad said:


> So I will have these in my MDE right at the point of purchase, but I won't start the annual clock on passes until I activate at WDW?


Correct.


----------



## Mike&AllisMom

My AP expires in December.  We are going in May and are considering upgrading from platinum to platinum plus.  Will we pay the full upgrade price or will it be prorated? I doubt the difference will be a huge amount either way but it would be nice to know before our trip.


----------



## Robo

Mike&AllisMom said:


> My AP expires in December.  We are going in May and are considering upgrading from platinum to platinum plus.  Will we pay the full upgrade price or will it be prorated? I doubt the difference will be a huge amount either way but it would be nice to know before our trip.



No pro-rating for changes in APs at Disney.
Sorry.


----------



## Mike&AllisMom

Robo said:


> No pro-rating for changes in APs at Disney.
> Sorry.



Thanks!  I will budget for this!


----------



## BrownHP800

If "Free Dining" is released for dates this fall and I buy a package with the minimum amount of ticket days can they be used to renew my AP?  My AP expires in July of this year.  Can they be used to renew for this years pass?  I heard the tickets have expiration dates now so using them to renew for next year is probably out of the question.  

This is assuming that free dining is released AND if it would make financial sense to book it that way or use the AP room discount.


----------



## Robo

BrownHP800 said:


> 1. If "Free Dining" is released for dates this fall and I buy a package with the minimum amount of ticket days can they be used to renew my AP?  My AP expires in July of this year.
> 2. Can they be used to renew for this years pass?
> 3. I heard the tickets have expiration dates now so using them to renew for next year is probably out of the question.
> 4. This is assuming that free dining is released AND if it would make financial sense to book it that way or use the AP room discount.



1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. You can still use the full original "value" of a never-used "expired" MYW ticket to purchase another new ticket at WDW.
So, it may be possible to use that value to help pay to renew an AP.
4. Always in question due to the way offers can come and go at WDW.


----------



## HuricaneSugar

Hello everyone.  I purchased my AP last week and will be staying off-site in 5 weeks.  I also have an on-site trip booked for late October.  Will I receive my MagicBand before my trip in May, or will it be sent out in the package for my on-site stay?  Thank you so much for any information, I haven't been able to find anything on this topic.


----------



## Robo

HuricaneSugar said:


> Hello everyone.  I purchased my AP last week and will be staying off-site in 5 weeks.  I also have an on-site trip booked for late October.  Will I receive my MagicBand before my trip in May, or will it be sent out in the package for my on-site stay?  Thank you so much for any information, I haven't been able to find anything on this topic.


Your resort MBs likely will be sent a couple of weeks before your ON-SITE stay. Your AP MBs will not be sent until AFTER your first trip that you USE the new APs. So, no MBs for your off-site trip. You’ll use the plastic AP card for park entry, FP, etc.


----------



## DWeav

We have a packaged room/10 day ticket stay starting June 2nd and planned on upgrading to an annual pass while there (as it was the only option at the time). Am I able to upgrade ahead of time now and then just stop at a booth to show our proof of residency? Thanks!

I only ask because I just saw an article that says you can buy annual passes on the app now.


----------



## tlmadden73

DWeav said:


> We have a packaged room/10 day ticket stay starting June 2nd and planned on upgrading to an annual pass while there (as it was the only option at the time). Am I able to upgrade ahead of time now and then just stop at a booth to show our proof of residency? Thanks!
> 
> I only ask because I just saw an article that says you can buy annual passes on the app now.


I saw the same article and wondering the same thing. Since everything is "in the system" you'd think that it could be handled by the technology or a phone call just like any other purchase. 

I want to get my AP now (by upgrading existing tickets) in order to take advantage of discounts, rather than wait until I am on-site.


----------



## DWeav

tlmadden73 said:


> I saw the same article and wondering the same thing. Since everything is "in the system" you'd think that it could be handled by the technology or a phone call just like any other purchase.
> 
> I want to get my AP now (by upgrading existing tickets) in order to take advantage of discounts, rather than wait until I am on-site.



Exactly my thoughts as well. Should save some time when at the parks too.


----------



## Robo

DWeav said:


> We have a packaged room/10 day ticket stay starting June 2nd and planned on upgrading to an annual pass while there (as it was the only option at the time). Am I able to upgrade ahead of time now and then just stop at a booth to show our proof of residency? Thanks!
> 
> I only ask because I just saw an article that says you can buy annual passes on the app now.



Guests have been able to buy an AP on-line for quite some time.
Click *HERE.*

(Florida residents have a "click-in/sign-in" option on that page.)


----------



## Robo

DWeav said:


> Exactly my thoughts as well. Should save some time when at the parks too.



I'm not sure what kind of time would be saved.


----------



## tlmadden73

Robo said:


> I'm not sure what kind of time would be saved.


Robo -- I think the previous posts (as well as me) are wondering if the new ability to purchase APs via MDE now allows you to upgrade existing tickets to an Annual Pass online (or over the phone) rather than going to the ticket booth on site.   That ability would save you time rather than dealing with a line at guest relations and handling the transaction when you are trying to get into the park for the day.  

I guess (if it still isn't available), I don't understand why that option isn't available. Everything is all computer-based .. seems like someone on a phone would be able to have access to the same account information and handle this no differently than in person, especially if the existing tickets are in the system.


----------



## Robo

Kaleidodad said:


> We are looking at Annual Passes (Gold) for the first time this year, starting with our June trip.  In order to book our FP's later this month, do I need to purchase MYW tickets now, and then upgrade to AP's when we get to WDW?



You can buy the APs now, if you like.
They won't be activated until you do so, in person, and use them at WDW, but they can book FP+ in advance like any other ticket you add to your MDX account.


----------



## Robo

tlmadden73 said:


> Robo -- I think the previous posts (as well as me) are wondering if the new ability to purchase APs via MDE now allows you to upgrade existing tickets to an Annual Pass online (or over the phone) rather than going to the ticket booth on site.   That ability would save you time rather than dealing with a line at guest relations and handling the transaction when you are trying to get into the park for the day.
> 
> I guess (if it still isn't available), I don't understand why that option isn't available. Everything is all computer-based .. seems like someone on a phone would be able to have access to the same account information and handle this no differently than in person, especially if the existing tickets are in the system.



I see no reference to a guest being able to "upgrade" his own ticket.
(I don't think they'd want to give that option to guests.)

AFAIK, (and the article in question says as much) guests would still have to go to a ticket booth or Guest Relations with a photo ID in order to "activate" the AP
(make it ready to become "live" by going through a park gate.)
I don't see that very much (if any) time would be saved.
(As a matter of fact, unless the info is incomplete or inaccurate, I don't see this "buy via MDE" as much of a change or any real improvement at all.)

If they are (at some future time) dropping the need to do that "in-person booth activation," that _might_ save some time.
But (just like the new "get your RFID MYW ticket at the tap-style" situation,)
I don't trust it to reliably WORK.
I see a glitch stopping not only ONE guest in the morning entrance line,
but the rest of that long line behind the hapless guest with the problem ticket, as well.
Scary, kids!


----------



## tlmadden73

Robo said:


> I see no reference to a guest being able to "upgrade" his own ticket.
> (I don't think they'd want to give that option to guests.)
> 
> AFAIK, (and the article in question says as much) guests would still have to go to a ticket booth or Guest Relations with a photo ID in order to "activate" the AP
> (make it ready to become "live" by going through a park gate.)
> I don't see that much (if any) time would be saved.
> 
> If they are (at some future time) dropping the need to do that "in-person booth activation," that _might_ save some time.
> But (just like the new "get your RFID MYW ticket at the tap-style" situation,)
> I don't trust it to reliably WORK.
> I see a glitch stopping not only ONE guest in the morning entrance line,
> but the rest of that long line behind the hapless guest with the problem ticket, as well.
> Scary, kids!


To clarify,

We aren't asking about ACTIVATING the AP ..

We are asking about doing the initial purchase by upgrading existing, unused tickets. We are wondering if the new ability to purchase AP via MDE also gives you the option to upgrade tickets without a ticket booth. (as it appears the only way to upgrade to an AP was in-person). 

So -- (the hope) -- .. just use MDE (or call) with existing unused tickets in your MDE account .. and just transform those tickets into an AP today for $xxx less (whatever the Disney value of those tickets are).

Then .. yes .. activate them (a much quicker process one would assume) at the ticket booth.


----------



## Robo

tlmadden73 said:


> To clarify,
> 
> We aren't asking about ACTIVATING the AP ..
> 
> We are asking about doing the initial purchase by upgrading existing, unused tickets. We are wondering if the new ability to purchase AP via MDE also gives you the option to upgrade tickets without a ticket booth. (as it appears the only way to upgrade to an AP was in-person).
> 
> So -- (the hope) -- .. just use MDE (or call) with existing unused tickets in your MDE account .. and just transform those tickets into an AP today for $xxx less (whatever the Disney value of those tickets are).
> 
> Then .. yes .. activate them (a much quicker process one would assume) at the ticket booth.



I know.
And, I doubt that a guest would be able to upgrade an existing MYW ticket to AP without getting a CM involved.
Anything is possible, but I doubt that altering the *type* of ticket is something Disney would allow guests to do.
The correct process is very complex, that even many seasoned ticket CMs can't seem to get it right.
I don't know how many posters here keep up with the many "terrifyingly incorrect" ticket
upgrades that have been experienced by DISers who've encountered less-than-savvy ticket CMs.
What would happen if GUESTS were allowed to directly manipulate the upgrade process?
(Again, I'm not ruling out anything, but THIS area seems particularly non-guest-friendly.)


But, let's just say that one stage of the AP purchase process could be done by a guest.
(As the article in question states.)
Since an AP guest STILL needs to _make a stop at Guest Relations to show proper legal ID to start the AP activation process,_
the TIME savings (if any at all) would be very minimal, as the time that we are discussing is in relation to what it takes to reach the Guest Relations (or ticket) booth.


----------



## DWeav

Robo said:


> I know.
> And, I doubt that a guest would be able to upgrade an existing MYW ticket to AP without getting a CM involved.
> Anything is possible, but I doubt that altering the *type* of ticket is something Disney would allow guests to do.
> The correct process is very complex, that even many seasoned ticket CMs can't seem to get it right.
> I don't know how many posters here keep up with the many "terrifyingly incorrect" ticket
> upgrades that have been experienced by DISers who've encountered less-than-savvy ticket CMs.
> What would happen if GUESTS were allowed to directly manipulate the upgrade process?
> (Again, I'm not ruling out anything, but THIS area seems particularly non-guest-friendly.)
> 
> 
> But, let's just say that one stage of the AP purchase process could be done by a guest.
> (As the article in question states.)
> Since an AP guest STILL needs to _make a stop at Guest Relations to show proper legal ID to start the AP activation process,_
> the TIME savings (if any at all) would be very minimal.



I just read before that when people go to the ticket booth to upgrade, sometimes the guest relations initially gets the cost messed up and you have to almost help them figure it out. Doing that part of it before hand from home may save time at the park, no? Then I guess the only hang up would be like you said, showing ID and activating the ticket. I dunno, just a thought.


----------



## Robo

DWeav said:


> 1. I just read before that when people go to the ticket booth to upgrade, sometimes the guest relations initially gets the cost messed up and you have to almost help them figure it out.
> 2. Doing that part of it before hand from home may save time at the park, no?
> 
> 3. Then I guess the only hang up would be like you said, showing ID and activating the ticket. I dunno, just a thought.



1. For sure. (Sadly.)

2. How would a guest know how to do an upgrade, anyway?
(And, I don't see anything that even hints that the guest could do ticket upgrades on MDX.)

3. The trip to the booth seems to be what some are complaining about.
(I've never had it take more than about 5 minutes, myself.)
But, from the article, that trip is still going to be necessary.


----------



## tlmadden73

DWeav said:


> I just read before that when people go to the ticket booth to upgrade, sometimes the guest relations initially gets the cost messed up and you have to almost help them figure it out. Doing that part of it before hand from home may save time at the park, no? Then I guess the only hang up would be like you said, showing ID and activating the ticket. I dunno, just a thought.



Agree -- it feels like an upgrade process could take 30-45 minutes while an activation would simply take 5 minutes. The other reason (my reason) to want to do it beforehand remotely is to be able to take advantage of Annual Pass room discounts (if any exist) FOR the trip where you plan on activating it.

THE FAQ indicates that you can't do it online or phone, so I do doubt anything changed with this ability to buy them direct from the app.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/passholders/annual-pass-ticket-upgrade/
_Upgrades from tickets to annual passes are not available online or via the phone at this time._

What I wonder is .. does Disney not have "ticket savvy" cast members available on the phone like they do right there in Orlando? I would think this is something I could easily do over the phone just like in-person.  Both cast members will be using the same computer system (you'd think).  I mean, I've had no issues making reservations, changing reservations and/or fixing issues with an MDE account over the phone. What makes upgrading a ticket so hard it has to be done in-person?

It seems simple. I have a MWY ticket that is worth $X. Deactivate that ticket, sell me an AP for $849 - $X. Charge my Credit card. Send me my paperwork. Done.


----------



## switch15foot

Debating on upgrading package tickets (Free Dining Bonus Back Package) to an Annual Pass.  We are Canadian, so always pick up MBs at the resort.  Wondering if we upgrade to an annual pass do we get MBs for being annual pass holders.


----------



## bookbabe626

switch15foot said:


> Debating on upgrading package tickets (Free Dining Bonus Back Package) to an Annual Pass.  We are Canadian, so always pick up MBs at the resort.  Wondering if we upgrade to an annual pass do we get MBs for being annual pass holders.



Yes and no.  I'm Canadian and just bought an AP, so I've done a bunch of calling and emailing about this.  

Yes, you are entitled to get a MB with the AP, customized and mailed out after your first trip using the AP.  The main difference with this band is an AP slider.

No, they won't ship it to a Canadian address.

No, you can't pick it up at the resort on a later (second) trip.

The last GS people I chatted with by email admitted they had absolutely no idea how we'd get the MBs, and suggested talking to GS at the parks when we activate our APs in May.

I have seen mention here that GS (and maybe a MB location in Liberty Square?) might have extra AP sliders.  I'm going to check out that rumour on our May trip.

If you generally stay onsite, it's not really a big deal since you get MBs with your stay.  Offsite, it's more than a little annoying.  The only suggestion they've been able to give so far is to have the MBs sent to a US address.  Huh.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## switch15foot

Thanks ... this is what I figured, that it would be near impossible.  I have family in the states, so maybe I will get them mailed there.


----------



## ArielSRL

tlmadden73 said:


> The other reason (my reason) to want to do it beforehand remotely is to be able to take advantage of Annual Pass room discounts (if any exist) FOR the trip where you plan on activating it.


I’m fairly certain you can take advantage of AP discounts on rooms before you get the AP. You would just be required to show an AP once you check into the hotel. And I believe you’d have to call in to book it.

Someone, @Robo @hiroMYhero correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> I’m fairly certain you can take advantage of AP discounts on rooms before you get the AP. You would just be required to show an AP once you check into the hotel. And I believe you’d have to call in to book it.
> 
> Someone, @Robo @hiroMYhero correct me if I’m wrong.


Yes, you’re correct.  Proof of an activated AP needs to be shown at check-in so a “straight to room” arrival won’t be available. 

@Robo will have more info.


----------



## Robo

hiroMYhero said:


> 1. Yes, you’re correct.
> 2. Proof of an activated AP needs to be shown at check-in so a “straight to room” arrival won’t be available.


1. Yup. No need to actually have the AP before check-in.
2. Actually, even that is not necessarily the case.
If a guest was asked to show an active AP, the guest would have at least 24 hours to show up at the desk with the AP.
But, many times, nobody ever asks to actually see the AP.
After all, the tickets that a guest has are in his MDX account/Disney computer file.


----------



## abbycwell

I was wondering if anyone could give me some reassurance that I will be able to add days onto my tickets purchased from Official Ticket Center. I called tonight to see how much they would charge me to make my ticket a 5 day hopper fro a 4 day hopper and the CM on the phone said he couldn't do it.
I know in the sticky you guys said it can be done so I'm just double checking! Also- its safe to assume that since I paid $404 for my 4-day and the current price 5-day is $480 I should be paying around $75 to add a day?  Kind of stinks since it negates my whole goal of buying a ticket before the price increase. Wish I had bought more days!

thanks for any advice!


----------



## Robo

abbycwell said:


> I was wondering if anyone could give me some reassurance that I will be able to add days onto my tickets purchased from Official Ticket Center.
> 1. I called tonight to see how much they would charge me to make my ticket a 5 day hopper fro a 4 day hopper and the CM on the phone said he couldn't do it.
> 2. I know in the sticky you guys said it can be done so I'm just double checking!
> 3. Also- its safe to assume that since I paid $404 for my 4-day and
> 4. the current price 5-day is $480 I should be paying around $75 to add a day?
> Kind of stinks since it negates my whole goal of buying a ticket before the price increase. Wish I had bought more days!



1. Disney cannot upgrade a third-party ticket reseller/discounter ticket on the phone.
2. A ticket from an authorized WDW ticket reseller/discounter can be upgraded in-person at a WDW ticket booth or guest relations.
3. What YOU PAID the ticket reseller/discounter does not figure into the cost to upgrade.
But, it DOES matter WHEN you bought your discounted ticket.
Since you bought your current ticket before the last price increase it will cost you more to upgrade it.
The procedure to use to calculate the cost to Upgrade Tickets is found *HERE.*

4. The current Disney price of 5-day Hopper ticket is *$470 *($500.55 w/tax)
The Disney pre-Feb. 11, 2018 price of 4-day Hopper ticket was *$425 *($452.63 w/tax)
So:
$500.55 5-day Hopper (2018 WDW price)
-452.63 4-day Hopper (2017 WDW price)
= 47.92

So *$47.92* is your cost to upgrade to 5-day Hopper at WDW.

(All prices include tax.)


----------



## abbycwell

Robo said:


> 1. Disney cannot upgrade a third-party ticket reseller/discounter ticket on the phone.
> 2. A ticket from an authorized WDW ticket reseller/discounter can be upgraded in-person at a WDW ticket booth or guest relations.
> 3. What YOU PAID the ticket reseller/discounter does not figure into the cost to upgrade.
> But, it DOES matter WHEN you bought your discounted ticket.
> Since you bought your current ticket before the last price increase it will cost you more to upgrade it.
> The procedure to use to calculate the cost to Upgrade Tickets is found *HERE.*
> 
> 4. The current Disney price of 5-day Hopper ticket is *$470 *($500.55 w/tax)
> The Disney pre-Feb. 11, 2018 price of 4-day Hopper ticket was *$425 *($452.63 w/tax)
> So:
> $500.55 5-day Hopper (2018 WDW price)
> -452.63 4-day Hopper (2017 WDW price)
> = 47.92
> 
> So *$47.92* is your cost to upgrade to 5-day Hopper at WDW.
> 
> (All prices include tax.)


Thank you Robo! Just 1 more clarification- in the sticky you mentioned Disney would set the price based on what they sold the ticket to the third party for (which is obviously less than the sticker price at the time). IS this not true? You think they will upgrade it using the difference between old sticker price and new?


----------



## Robo

abbycwell said:


> Thank you Robo! Just 1 more clarification- in the sticky you mentioned Disney would set the price based on what they sold the ticket to the third party for (which is obviously less than the sticker price at the time). IS this not true? You think they will upgrade it using the difference between old sticker price and new?



If that's what you took from what I wrote, that is not correct.
The upgrade value of a third party ticket is not based on the WHOLESALE PRICE at which Disney sold the third party reseller the ticket.
The upgrade value is based on the FULL DISNEY PRICE on the DATE that Disney sold the third party reseller the ticket.

What I intended to say about this is that Disney cannot KNOW what the GUEST paid for the third-party ticket
(that price is up to the reseller to determine) but Disney only knows the WHOLESALE PRICE at which Disney sold the third party reseller the ticket.

That's why "price bridging" was put into place. It levels the playing field for all guests who bought
tickets from third party resellers when upgrade prices are calculated.


----------



## tlmadden73

ArielSRL said:


> I’m fairly certain you can take advantage of AP discounts on rooms before you get the AP. You would just be required to show an AP once you check into the hotel. And I believe you’d have to call in to book it.
> 
> Someone, @Robo @hiroMYhero correct me if I’m wrong.


Well that is good to know. I guess time to keep an eye out for AP room discounts for November. I assume those can be applied if you already have a room booked?

I guess I am less worried about it now.  I just will plan the time to go to Disney Springs on arrival day(which we tend to do anyway if we arrive before check-in) to take care of getting my 5 tickets upgraded to APs. 

*What's the best place to find out what the "Disney Value" of that ticket is? *Just want to know exactly what my actual out-of-pocket upgrade price will be.

I have 2 adult and 1 child 5-day MYW tickets (no hopper) purchased from UT in early Feb. 2017 (before price increase and before tickets started having expiration dates).
The adult price was $349.59 (after tax). the child price I paid was $328.53.

I still may decide to hang onto these 5-day tickets (since they don't expire), but after Oct. 2019 I would need a ticket for my 2nd child anyway going forward. The thought of going to Walt Disney World for $69/day in the far future is sorta appealing (when you figure the price will be significantly more than that even in just a few years.).


----------



## Robo

tlmadden73 said:


> Well that is good to know. I guess time to keep an eye out for AP room discounts for November.
> 1. I assume those can be applied if you already have a room booked?
> 
> 2. I guess I am less worried about it now.  I just will plan the time to go to Disney Springs on arrival day(which we tend to do anyway if we arrive before check-in) to take care of getting my 5 tickets upgraded to APs.
> 
> *3. What's the best place to find out what the "Disney Value" of that ticket is? *Just want to know exactly what my actual out-of-pocket upgrade price will be.
> 
> I have 2 adult and 1 child 5-day MYW tickets (no hopper) purchased from UT in early Feb. 2017 (before price increase and before tickets started having expiration dates).
> 4. The adult price was $349.59 (after tax). the child price I paid was $328.53.



1. That's not how it works.
To book an AP room, you'd simply book the NEWLY-LISTED AP room, and THEN cancel your original room.
2. That would work fine, but, again, you do NOT have to have the actual AP even to check into
an AP room. You just need to get the AP sometime in the first day, or so.
3. Everything you need to know is *HERE* in the Ticket Upgrade Cost Sticky.
4. What YOU PAID for discounted tickets does NOT affect the cost to upgrade.
The upgrade value is based on the FULL published DISNEY PRICE on the DATE that Disney sold the wholesale ticket the third party reseller.


----------



## tlmadden73

Robo said:


> 1. That's not how it works. You'd simply book the NEWLY-LISTED AP room, and THEN cancel your original room.


Thanks. That's probably better/easier anyway. 

And NVM my question about ticket prices .. I saw the link from your other post.

Looks like my 2016 issued tickets are worth $362.10 -- so about $12 more than I actually paid for them.  Not bad.  So only $547.09 to upgrade the Adult tickets to APs.


----------



## HuricaneSugar

Robo said:


> Your resort MBs likely will be sent a couple of weeks before your ON-SITE stay. Your AP MBs will not be sent until AFTER your first trip that you USE the new APs. So, no MBs for your off-site trip. You’ll use the plastic AP card for park entry, FP, etc.


Thank you!  I might crack and buy a magicband while I'm there.  The black and white bands aren't choices yet, guess this will be a good excuse to get one!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I hope I'm not asking a question that's been repeatedly asked, I read your posts but cant find this answer...

So let's say I purchase the 4 day hopper plus extra day! thru Undercover. Am I going to calculate what disney charges for a 5 day hopper or a 4 when calculating the bridge for AP?  That extra day is what's got me unsure.


----------



## Robo

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> So let's say I purchase the 4 day hopper plus extra day! thru Undercover. Am I going to calculate what disney charges for a 5 day hopper or a 4 when calculating the bridge for AP?  That extra day is what's got me unsure.



It IS just a standard 5-day Hopper.

(There is no such ticket as a "one day free" ticket...
that is just an advertising ploy for selling a regular 5-day Hopper ticket at a small ($15) savings in price.)


----------



## larissawbb

Hi! We were at Disney a couple of days after a Hurricane Irma last year. Our original flight was canceled and we got in late. Guest services gave us a code for a new 7 day ticket. That’s what was remaining from our 10 day ticket. We are supposed to exchange the ticket code at guest services when we arrive. Does anyone know if a hopper or an extra day can be added? I’m assuming it would be coded as a complimentary ticket.


----------



## Robo

larissawbb said:


> Hi! We were at Disney a couple of days after a Hurricane Irma last year. Our original flight was canceled and we got in late. Guest services gave us a code for a new 7 day ticket. That’s what was remaining from our 10 day ticket. We are supposed to exchange the ticket code at guest services when we arrive. Does anyone know if a hopper or an extra day can be added? I’m assuming it would be coded as a complimentary ticket.



Since nobody knows for sure...
I can GUESS that it is a comp ticket (and, as such, can't be altered/amended.)

However, it never hurts to "ask nicely."


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Robo said:


> It IS just a standard 5-day Hopper.
> 
> (There is no such ticket as a "one day free" ticket...
> that is just an advertising ploy for selling a regular 5-day Hopper ticket at a small ($15) savings in price.)



Great, thank you!


----------



## larissawbb

Robo said:


> Since nobody knows for sure...
> I can GUESS that it is a comp ticket (and, as such, can't be altered/amended.)
> 
> However, it never hurts to "ask nicely."


Thank you.    I was really surprised that they issued the voucher. They really did try to help everyone that was impacted by Irma. I’m going to ask very nicely about adding a park hopper.


----------



## doggydoc

I have a question I have been unable to answer despite searching. 
My wife and I have Platinum AP's and my daughter has the Platinum Plus. If my math is right two trips to the waterpark approximately equal the cost of upgrade. If I purchase a single day waterpark ticket and we decide to go back within a couple days any chance of getting credit toward the upgrade if i keep my receipt?

Thanks


----------



## Robo

doggydoc said:


> I have a question I have been unable to answer despite searching.
> My wife and I have Platinum AP's and my daughter has the Platinum Plus. If my math is right two trips to the waterpark approximately equal the cost of upgrade.
> 
> If I purchase a single day waterpark ticket and we decide to go back within a couple days any chance of getting credit toward the upgrade if i keep my receipt?



Yes.


----------



## Orenda

I read a few pages back that the uk 14 and 21 day tickets are no longer available to us customers. Can anyone tell me if they verify residency, or would it work to have uk friends pass us the ticket codes after purchase?


----------



## Robo

Orenda said:


> I read a few pages back that the uk 14 and 21 day tickets are no longer available to us customers. Can anyone tell me if they verify residency, or would it work to have uk friends pass us the ticket codes after purchase?



The indication from "those who know" is that no country-of-residence is checked for those tickets.


----------



## VLee

VLee said:


> Robo:  I have a question.  I will be taking my 3 grandchildren to WDW in May.  Years ago, we used to go to Disney more frequently, so I would purchase tickets ahead from an online discounter.  I currently have 3 children tickets that are the 10-Day PH +fun visits which are NON-expiring.   Due to various family situations (their mother passed away), we did not get to go as often as we had planned.  Also some of those years, we had APs to use.  All 3 children now fall into the Adult category, with the youngest being 11.  I am hoping to have Guest Relations convert those unused tickets into Adult and remain non-expiring (even though Disney no longer issues the non-expiration type).  Do you know if this will be possible?



Thanks, I just wanted to make sure that the tickets would stay NON-Expiring, since Disney no longer offers these for purchase.  Do you know what kind of charge there will be to convert to adult tickets.  None of the days have ever been used.


----------



## Robo

VLee said:


> Thanks,
> 1. I just wanted to make sure that the tickets would stay NON-Expiring, since Disney no longer offers these for purchase.
> 2. Do you know what kind of charge there will be to convert to adult tickets.  None of the days have ever been used.


1. They will.
2. That is a big unknown.
You will likely be at the mercy of whomever you encounter doing the upgrade.


----------



## VLee

Robo said:


> 1. They will.
> 2. That is a big unknown.
> You will likely be at the mercy of whomever you encounter doing the upgrade.



Yikes!  Thank you.


----------



## Childs1stTime2Disney

How long are tickets good for once you purchase them?
Can tickets be upgraded (for ex, a 4 day park hopper then increased to a 7 day park hopper)?
Are tickets to MNSSHP transferrable, able to be sold?


----------



## Robo

Childs1stTime2Disney said:


> 1. How long are tickets good for once you purchase them?
> 2. Can tickets be upgraded (for ex, a 4 day park hopper then increased to a 7 day park hopper)?
> 3. Are tickets to MNSSHP transferrable, able to be sold?



1. Magic Your Way tickets bought currently must be first-used no later than Dec. 31, 2019.
The amount paid for an unused, expired ticket may be applied towards the purchase of a new ticket at the (then) current price.

2. Yes. The procedure and cost to do so are explained *HERE*.
3. On a very limited basis, yes. (No "reselling business" is allowed.)


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Tried tagging you over in our forum @Robo but figured i better ask here since you haven't stopped in to offer your wisdom!*

*Canadians have had 2 discounts in the last 2 years and we're noticing a few oddities in our MDE accounts. 1st set of tickets came with NO EXPIRY date, clearly stated in the terms when bought from Disney direct or obtained thru other sources and when they were added to profiles the date Dec 31st, 2030 is showing (fair game, more than likely the last date the system has!). 2nd set of tickets came with an expiry date of Dec 31st, 2018 in the terms BUT they are now showing with the same 2030 date on profiles. Some of us are also now seeing a block out calendar -- the tickets we purchased direct and/or received from other sources shouldn't be subject to any block out dates.*

*ANy thoughts? Have you seen "floating expiry dates" pop up and/or blackout calendars on MDE accounts (seems to be on the APP not on the website) This is what it looks like currently for a ticket that was sold with the Dec 31st, 2018 date*
**


----------



## Robo

Donald - my hero said:


> *ANy thoughts? Have you seen "floating expiry dates" pop up and/or blackout calendars on MDE accounts (seems to be on the APP not on the website) This is what it looks like currently for a ticket that was sold with the Dec 31st, 2018 date*



I don't trust any info shown in MDX files regarding tickets.
Some of it is no-doubt true, but there are so many glitchy things in MDX regarding tickets and ticket info,
I don't dare try to determine which is which.

It is sad not to be able to trust what is in your files in these regards, but that's  the situation.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Robo said:


> I don't trust any info shown in MDX files regarding tickets.
> Some of it is no-doubt true, but there are so many glitchy things in MDX regarding tickets and ticket info,
> I don't dare try to determine which is which.
> 
> It is sad not to be able to trust what is in your files in these regards, but that's  the situation.


*<sigh> it's especially annoying when we tend to get different answers from CMs when trying to validate our tickets (need to present CND ID obviously) or WORSE upgrade them --- some of us redeemed thru Airmiles and they only offered 5 & 7 day base tickets --- seems to depend on the day,location, direction of the wind, position of sun in the sky  We can get a flat up NO can't upgrade, upgrade for minimal cost that appears to ignore the fact we paid a discount to begin with, or (what i think should happen) a price that can make your heart skip a beat that  uses this math : take the value of the ticket we actually bought since there is NO question and bring that up to the current gate price of the same ticket media and add the cost to upgrade, essentially wiping out the initial discount, again which is what i believe SHOULD happen.*

*Thanks for at least understanding the frustration!*


----------



## disfanforlife

My daughter bought 5 day tickets with PH when she worked at Disney during her DCP in 2015.  We used 3 of them as is the next year. We have 2 left and would like to use then on our next trip in December but need 6 days. Would the cost be the same to add one day as any other ticket around $15-$20 for the extra day? Or would it be a lot more since they were bought at a discount and she is no longer a CM? I may have asked this question before but can't remember the answer.


----------



## Robo

disfanforlife said:


> My daughter bought 5 day tickets with PH when she worked at Disney during her DCP in 2015.  We used 3 of them as is the next year. We have 2 left and would like to use then on our next trip in December but need 6 days. Would the cost be the same to add one day as any other ticket around $15-$20 for the extra day? Or would it be a lot more since they were bought at a discount and she is no longer a CM? I may have asked this question before but can't remember the answer.



Sorry, but nothing can be added (or changed) on a partially-used ticket if it is past 14 days from that ticket's first use. 
Only the remaining assets can be used, as-is.


----------



## disfanforlife

Robo said:


> Sorry, but nothing can be added (or changed) on a partially-used ticket if it is past 14 days from that ticket's first use.
> Only the remaining assets can be used, as-is.


I am sorry. I wasn't clear. She bought 5 - 5 day tickets. We used 3 of the 5 tickets completely. We have 2 remaining 5 days tickets never been used. We want to use them in December but will have 6 park days. Can we add a day to these tickets upon arrival?


----------



## Robo

disfanforlife said:


> I am sorry. I wasn't clear. She bought 5 - 5 day tickets. We used 3 of the 5 tickets completely. We have 2 remaining 5 days tickets never been used. We want to use them in December but will have 6 park days. Can we add a day to these tickets upon arrival?



I don't know how CM tickets are categorized.
If they are considered "complimentary" they cannot be upgraded.

If they are considered to be "highly discounted" they (generally) cannot be upgraded.

If they are considered to be "normally discounted" they likely can be upgraded,
but it would likely not be for $15-$20 per day.
Since they were bought in 2015, the "proper" upgrade cost may be $75.61 for
that added day. (But, possibly even higher than that.)


Maybe a CM can answer.


----------



## disfanforlife

Robo said:


> I don't know how CM tickets are categorized.
> If they are considered "complimentary" they cannot be upgraded.
> If they are considered to be "highly discounted" they (generally) cannot be upgraded.
> 
> Maybe a CM can answer.


Thank you. When she worked there she was told that she could add days on if needed but 5 day tickets were the longest number of days she could buy at Company D. But 3 years later, I’m guessing we are better off using them on a trip that is only 5 days and not trying to mess with them.


----------



## Robo

disfanforlife said:


> Thank you. When she worked there she was told that she could add days on if needed but 5 day tickets were the longest number of days she could buy at Company D. But 3 years later, I’m guessing we are better off using them on a trip that is only 5 days and not trying to mess with them.



If that fits within your kind of WDW trip plans, that would be the easiest way to handle these tickets.
OTOH, when you are at WDW and have some time, you could go to a Guest Relations and ask
if they can be upgraded and for how much.

Then, you might be able to decide how to use these
tickets in the future.


----------



## disfanforlife

Robo said:


> If that fits within your kind of WDW trip plans, that would be the easiest way to handle these tickets.
> OTOH, when you are at WDW and have some time, you could go to a Guest Relations and ask
> if they can be upgraded and for how much.
> 
> Then, you might be able to decide how to use these
> tickets in the future.


Excellent idea. I am going to do that. We are DVC members, so I am sure we can make use of them at some point as is if I don't like the price when asking. My husband and I have been using AP's the past 5 years, but our kids don't go with us every trip so I am trying to use up older tickets on them. I still have quite a few that I bought over the years but most are either 5 or 7 days and we typically do 6 day trips lately.


----------



## HollywoodTowerHotel

I am a bit confused about AP and Magic Bands.  How and when do you get your Bands when buying an AP?


----------



## Robo

HollywoodTowerHotel said:


> I am a bit confused about AP and Magic Bands.  How and when do you get your Bands when buying an AP?



Only AFTER you have returned from the first trip when you ACTIVATED your new AP.
(Yes, your first trip with the new AP, you will not have your new AP MagicBand.)

If you have any other MBs in your MDX account, your AP will work with those.
Or, you can just use the AP plastic ticket to enter the parks and scan for FP entry.


----------



## HollywoodTowerHotel

Robo said:


> Only AFTER you have returned from the first trip when you ACTIVATED your new AP.
> (Yes, your first trip with the new AP, you will not have your new AP MagicBand.)
> 
> If you have any other MBs in your MDX account, your AP will work with those.
> Or, you can just use the AP plastic ticket to enter the parks and scan for FP entry.




Thank you for your reply.  This is what it sounded like, but I was thinking it would be a bummer if you are only going for one long trip with your AP and you don’t get a MB!  It seems like they should be able to get you one sometime during your trip or give you a voucher to buy one at at merch shop.  But, oh well.

So, I do have other Bands in my MDX, but is there a way to check if the batteries are still good?  How long do they usually last?


----------



## Robo

HollywoodTowerHotel said:


> So, I do have other Bands in my MDX, but
> 1. is there a way to check if the batteries are still good?
> 2. How long do they usually last?



1. Nope.
2. Spec'ed at 2-3 years.

However, the batteries are in no way needed for the "principal" uses of MB.

Even with dead batteries, a MB will work just fine for park gate entry, FP+ scans, resort door opening
and any other "touch-point" use.
What they won't do with dead batteries is any "distance" functions such as activating (the very few) on-ride videos/photos
at the attractions that don't also offer manual touch-points after the ride.
And the (even fewer) "interactive effects"  that (for instance) possibly show a guest's name
on a display as that guest's ride vehicle passes by.


----------



## sadiespicks

I'm sure that this has already been answered but I couldn't find it.  If a renew an annual pass now but don't use it until October, when does the clock start ticking for that pass?  Does it expire in April next year or October?


----------



## ArielSRL

sadiespicks said:


> I'm sure that this has already been answered but I couldn't find it.  If a renew an annual pass now but don't use it until October, when does the clock start ticking for that pass?  Does it expire in April next year or October?


If it’s a renewal, I’m fairly certain it starts on the day after your current one expires.


----------



## Robo

sadiespicks said:


> I'm sure that this has already been answered but I couldn't find it.
> 1. If a *renew* an annual pass now but don't use it until October,
> when does the clock start ticking for that pass?
> 2.  Does it expire in April next year or October?



1. You said *renew* an AP.
That means that you already HAVE a current AP.

a. You can *renew* an AP up to 60 days before your current AP's anniversary date.
b. If you *renew* an AP, it always retains the same anniversary date at the current one (but one year later.)

2. You didn't say, so I'll just have to guess that your current AP expires in April (this month.)
So, the *renewed AP *will expire in April of 2019.


----------



## sadiespicks

Robo said:


> 1. You said *renew* an AP.
> That means that you already HAVE a current AP.
> 
> a. You can *renew* an AP up to 60 days before your current AP's anniversary date.
> b. If you *renew* an AP, it always retains the same anniversary date at the current one (but one year later.)
> 
> 2. You didn't say, so I'll just have to guess that your current AP expires in April (this month.)
> So, the *renewed AP *will expire in April of 2019.



Thanks.  Yes it’s about to expire and I’m trying to do the math if the savings are worth renewing them now.


----------



## Robo

sadiespicks said:


> Thanks.  Yes it’s about to expire and I’m trying to do the math if the savings are worth renewing them now.



Except for extraordinary circumstances,it would very likely to be a better deal to NOT renew, but wait to buy a
brand new AP for your Oct. trip (which would then be valid until some time in Oct. 2019.)

If you will be staying at a WDW resort in Oct., you could purchase the new AP a bit earlier than 60 days in advance
and pre-book FP+ 60 days in advance using only the still-unactiaved new AP.

If you will NOT be staying at a WDW resort in Oct., you could purchase the new AP a bit earlier than 30 days in advance
and pre-book FP+ 30 days in advance using only the still-unactiaved new AP.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

One more question I cannot find the answer for. When purchasing a ticket through UT, the biggest savings seems to come from no tax. When I arrive and go to upgrade to an AP, I know I calculate what WDW charges for that ticket, but what about tax? Do they tax you for the entire amount of the AP, do they tax you on only the amount you have paid to upgrade, or do they not tax at all since you would have paid taxes previously?


----------



## Robo

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> One more question I cannot find the answer for. When purchasing a ticket through UT, the biggest savings seems to come from no tax. When I arrive and go to upgrade to an AP, I know I calculate what WDW charges for that ticket, but what about tax? Do they tax you for the entire amount of the AP, do they tax you on only the amount you have paid to upgrade, or do they not tax at all since you would have paid taxes previously?



They tax you (6.5%) on only the amount you have paid to upgrade.

BTW, I don't understand what you mean by, "Through UT, the biggest savings seems to come from no tax."
UT changes Florida tax of 6.5%, and that tax is included in the prices on their website.

Disney also shows you their ticket prices with tax added if you just go to the bottom of their
ticket page  (*HERE) * after choosing which tickets you want.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Robo said:


> They tax you (6.5%) on only the amount you have paid to upgrade.
> 
> BTW, I don't understand what you mean by, "The biggest savings seems to come from no tax."
> UT changes Florida tax of 6.5%. It is a state law.


Huh, for some reason I thought their price was so much less because they didn't charge tax, maybe it's just shipping? I may have done my math incorrectly though, it's been known to happen.

Thank you for the tax info, this will help me figure out exactly what I will need for the upgrade. It sounds like If UT is only going to save me a small amount, it's almost easier to just purchase the AP before the trip and not have to deal with the upgrade.

Edit to show example:
UT 4 day hopper plus extra day(so 5 day hopper) is 458 and when I go to the cart it tells me tax is included.
5 day hopper through Disney is 470 and when I put it in the cart it adds 30 tax and the total is 500 and some change.


----------



## brnrss34

Where can I find info on gold ap? Sorry if it’s been asked but 204 pages is allot to read. Trying to see what the difference is between that and platinum. Do they have the same discounts for food and merchandise? How does FastPass work or doesn’t it? I won’t need to activate it till December but want fast passes? Will we need to bring magic bands with us or I still wI’ll  be able to get the ones with hotel reservation?


----------



## Robo

brnrss34 said:


> 1. Where can I find info on gold ap?
> 2. Sorry if it’s been asked but 204 pages is allot to read.
> 3. Trying to see what the difference is between that and platinum.
> 4. Do they have the same discounts for food and merchandise?
> 5. How does FastPass work or doesn’t it? I
> 6.  won’t need to activate it till December but want fast passes?
> 7. Will we need to bring magic bands with us
> 8. or I still wI’ll  be able to get the ones with hotel reservation?



1. & 3. Click *HERE* and *HERE *and* HERE.*
2. You don't need to (and nobody expects that you would) read the whole thread.
The info about the subject is in the first 6-10 posts.
The rest of the thread is further discussion.
4. Yes.
5. That info is in the Fastpass Sticky (*HERE*.)
Yes, it works with APs.
6. You can book advance FPs using a purchased, but not yet activated, AP.
7. For your first trip when you initially activate the new AP, yes, or...
8. If you are staying at a WDW resort, you will get new MBs that will work perfectly with you new AP.


----------



## Ngwira

Planning to buy my 4 day plus 2 extra day tickets from undercover tourist tomorrow using the mouse savers discount. Will I have any difficulties upgrading these to an annual pass when we use them in August? We have room only reservations for June and August. We should be able to use fast pass as well, with these tickets, correct?


----------



## Robo

Ngwira said:


> Planning to buy my 4 day plus 2 extra day tickets from undercover tourist tomorrow using the mouse savers discount.
> 1. Will I have any difficulties upgrading these to an annual pass when we use them in August? We have room only reservations for June and August.
> 2. We should be able to use fast pass as well, with these tickets, correct?


1. My crystal ball is broken, 
but UT ticket can be upgraded to APs as a very standard WDW procedure.

2. Yes. That is even stated in so many words on the UT tickets page.

And, know that what UT calls "4 day plus 2 extra day tickets," are in reality
just regular 6-day WDW tickets, and will be treated as such in the upgrade transaction.

Upgrade costs and procedures are found *HERE.*


----------



## Ngwira

Thanks so much.


----------



## emmabelle

if I want to upgrade a 5 day base ticket to an AP, do I still go through the turnstyle first to determine the value of the ticket?  Or will they know the value at guest services outside of the park?  Tickets were bought before Feb 2018 from UT.


----------



## Robo

emmabelle said:


> if I want to upgrade a 5 day base ticket to an AP,
> 1. do I still go through the turnstyle first to determine the value of the ticket?
> 2. Or will they know the value at guest services outside of the park?
> 3. Tickets were bought before Feb 2018 from UT.



1. Nope. (You CAN, if you like, but it does not affect the upgrade or price, one way or the other.)
2. As long as YOU know what the cost to upgrade will be, so that you know if they are giving you the right deal.
3. The procedure and method for you to compute the cost can be found
in my Upgrade Sticky Post *HERE.*


----------



## emmabelle

Robo said:


> 1. Nope. (You CAN, if you like, but it does not affect the upgrade or price, one way or the other.)
> 2. As long as YOU know what the cost to upgrade will be, so that you know if they are giving you the right deal.
> 3. The procedure and method for you to compute the cost can be found
> in my Upgrade Sticky Post *HERE.*




thank you!

I was able to use the guide to figure out my 5 day ticket, but I have a 6 day ticket from last year and it was added to my MDE like a year ago.  I'm not sure if I bought it from UT or Disney either.


----------



## Robo

emmabelle said:


> thank you!
> 
> I was able to use the guide to figure out my 5 day ticket, but I have a 6 day ticket from last year and it was added to my MDE like a year ago.  I'm not sure if I bought it from UT or Disney either.



Disney will be able to tell both the age of the ticket and from where it was purchased.
When you are quoted an upgrade price, also ask the CM the things above so that you'll then know.


----------



## Elle :)

My SIL bought her Disney tickets through AAA. She decided she'd like to add on a day for her family. She called AAA and they said they could refund her the tickets and book her a new ticket package.

Am I right in assuming that this would take away her existing fast passes? I know the tickets are linked to FP's.

Is there another way to add on a day in advance?


----------



## Robo

Elle :) said:


> My SIL bought her Disney tickets through AAA. She decided she'd like to add on a day for her family. She called AAA and they said they could refund her the tickets and book her a new ticket package.
> 
> 1. Am I right in assuming that this would take away her existing fast passes? I know the tickets are linked to FP's.
> 
> 2. Is there another way to add on a day in advance?



1. If the cancellation will take a day or so to process before the new tickets are available, then the FPs may disappear.
If the total process will take only a few hours, then the FPs should remain OK.
(I don't know, but it may not take them long to do the change. Hope so.)

2. If AAA will cooperate, buy all new tickets first and add them to the MDX account.
Then, cancel the first set of tickets.


----------



## gtpoohbear

VLee said:


> Thanks, I just wanted to make sure that the tickets would stay NON-Expiring, since Disney no longer offers these for purchase.  Do you know what kind of charge there will be to convert to adult tickets.  None of the days have ever been used.





Robo said:


> 1. They will.
> 2. That is a big unknown.
> You will likely be at the mercy of whomever you encounter doing the upgrade.



Piggybacking on this question as I have a similar situation. My difference being that my kid is still a child (7yo) but we won't finish using all the days on our NE tickets until he is a Disney "adult". He actually has two separate tickets - one 10-day NE ticket (WP+M), NOT PH that has 4 remaining days, and another identical 10-day ticket that is completely unused. Both were bought through UCT several years ago, if that matters. Clearly, I should have done the math and thought through the timing when I bought them - would have made a lot more sense to buy him an adult ticket for the second set. But, too late for that now. We will be going again in December (he will be 8yo by then), and plan to use 3 more days. So I guess my questions are:

1)For our next trip, would it be better if he went ahead and used 3 days off of the new (unused) ticket, instead of continuing to use the older one? Better chance of getting the 'upgrade' for free, as I know the general rule is that they don't penalize kids for "aging up" if the ticket is already assigned to them? The disadvantage to doing this is that if, for whatever reason, they won't let upgrade to adult, I can no longer transfer the ticket to someone else, once he has used it. I have read several places that the NE tickets cannot be "upgraded" at all (not sure if this really counts as an upgrade?), so it makes me a little nervous to take the gamble.

2)Should we go ahead and try to get it upgraded this year instead of waiting a few more (when we go again)? I was thinking that the farther out we get from the NE tickets being sold, the fewer people there would be who know how to work with them. But he won't be an adult yet, so not sure if they are allowed to do it ahead of time?

3)I know it largely depends on the individual you get and how competent they are, but are there certain locations for ticket upgrades that are known for being staffed by more knowledgable CMs?


----------



## Robo

gtpoohbear said:


> Piggybacking on this question as I have a similar situation.
> A. My difference being that my kid is still a child (7yo) but we won't finish using all the days on our NE tickets until he is a Disney "adult". He actually has two separate tickets - one 10-day NE ticket (WP+M), NOT PH that has 4 remaining days, and another identical 10-day ticket that is completely unused. Both were bought through UCT several years ago, if that matters. Clearly, I should have done the math and thought through the timing when I bought them - would have made a lot more sense to buy him an adult ticket for the second set. But, too late for that now. We will be going again in December (he will be 8yo by then), and plan to use 3 more days. So I guess my questions are:
> 
> 1a)For our next trip, would it be better if he went ahead and used 3 days off of the new (unused) ticket, instead of continuing to use the older one?
> 1b) Better chance of getting the 'upgrade' for free, as I know the general rule is that they don't penalize kids for "aging up" if the ticket is already assigned to them?
> 1c) The disadvantage to doing this is that if, for whatever reason, they won't let upgrade to adult, I can no longer transfer the ticket to someone else, once he has used it. I have read several places that the NE tickets cannot be "upgraded" at all (not sure if this really counts as an upgrade?), so it makes me a little nervous to take the gamble.
> 
> 2)Should we go ahead and try to get it upgraded this year instead of waiting a few more (when we go again)? I was thinking that the farther out we get from the NE tickets being sold, the fewer people there would be who know how to work with them. But he won't be an adult yet, so not sure if they are allowed to do it ahead of time?
> 
> 3)I know it largely depends on the individual you get and how competent they are, but are there certain locations for ticket upgrades that are known for being staffed by more knowledgable CMs?



A. That can be a huge difference.
1a) IF the guest will still be under 10yrs. old, then, yes.
1b) It is better than a "chance." It is a "given."
1c) If he uses this ticket WHILE still under 10yrs. old, he WILL be able
to convert remaining "days" to adult-level at no charge if he is over 10yrs. old on the subsequent trip(s.)
2) You can try. I don't know if they will do that while you are not at WDW.
3) Nope. That's because every ticket and Guest Relations location will have different CMs at different times.
(If there WAS a "better location" I would have given it a special category in my Sticky information.)


----------



## Elle :)

Robo said:


> 1. If the cancellation will take a day or so to process before the new tickets are available, then the FPs may disappear.
> If the total process will take only a few hours, then the FPs should remain OK.
> (I don't know, but it may not take them long to do the change. Hope so.)
> 
> 2. If AAA will cooperate, buy all new tickets first and add them to the MDX account.
> Then, cancel the first set of tickets.



My SIL went to AAA today to see about adding an extra day to their tickets. The rep said they weren’t sure they could do it without canceling her FP’s. They think I should be able to do it because I added them to my hotel reservation. 

I could be wrong but I don’t think it works that way. I added them to my hotel reservation but they are not staying with me. They bought their own tickets through AAA and those are linked to their own MDE account. 

Can we actually add a day to her existing tickets by calling Disney? I’m starting to get confused now.


----------



## Robo

Elle :) said:


> My SIL went to AAA today to see about adding an extra day to their tickets.
> 1. The rep said they weren’t sure they could do it without canceling her FP’s. They think I should be able to do it because I added them to my hotel reservation.
> 
> I could be wrong but I don’t think it works that way. I added them to my hotel reservation but they are not staying with me. They bought their own tickets through AAA and those are linked to their own MDE account.
> 
> 2. Can we actually add a day to her existing tickets by calling Disney? I’m starting to get confused now.


1. This is a problem working with outsiders who don’t understand the complexities of the system.
2. Nope.


----------



## Elle :)

Robo said:


> 1. This is a problem working with outsiders who don’t understand the complexities of the system.
> 2. Nope.



Thank you.


----------



## eleda72

Hello from Norway here!
We are going to WDW in November and we have 7 days park hopper tickets right now.
I am thinking of adding the Memory Maker also.
Next year... probably in June, July or August we might go on another trip whit my choir group.
I am now thinking of upgrading my 7 day tickets to an AP ticket (then the Memory Maker would be included for both year right?)

What do you think?
Thank you, best from Adèle Marie


----------



## Robo

eleda72 said:


> 1. Hello from Norway here!
> We are going to WDW in November and we have 7 days park hopper tickets right now.
> I am thinking of adding the Memory Maker also.
> Next year... probably in June, July or August we might go on another trip whit my choir group.
> 2. I am now thinking of upgrading my 7 day tickets to an AP ticket
> 3. (then the Memory Maker would be included for both year right?)
> 
> 4. What do you think?
> Thank you, best from Adèle Marie



1. Hilsener!
2. That would be a money-saver.
3. Right.
4. If you will be making two or more trips of multiple days within one year, an AP is the best value.
Ha en Disney dag!


----------



## eleda72

Robo said:


> 1. Hilsener!
> 2. That would be a money-saver.
> 3. Right.
> 4. If you will be making two or more trips of multiple days within one year, an AP is the best value.
> Ha en Disney dag!


Hei! TUSEN TAKK (Thank you)
Then I would probably go for the AP.... Just have to figure out the price difference between 7 day park hopper + Memory Maker and the AP
Have a Magical day  HA EN MAGISK DAG (in Norwegian)


----------



## BreezysMom

I could read through this thread and probably do a little simple math but I thought I would see what the experts say.  We are booked for August staying on property 8 days PH for 3 adults.  I just booked a second trip for December for 6 days.  We will also want PH.  We will not utilize parking but I probably would buy the memory maker for both trips.  Should I just get annual passes for us?


----------



## Robo

BreezysMom said:


> I could read through this thread and probably do a little simple math but I thought I would see what the experts say.  We are booked for August staying on property 8 days PH for 3 adults.  I just booked a second trip for December for 6 days.  We will also want PH.  We will not utilize parking but I probably would buy the memory maker for both trips.  Should I just get annual passes for us?



APs?
Absolutely!
------------------------
 $532.50 8-Day PH
 +511.20 6-Day PH 
=1043.70

-or-
$904.19 Platinum Annual Pass
(And, that doesn't even mention the MM and other discounts.)

You could even get the Water Parks (etc.) version of the AP and save $$
$1010.69 Platinum PLUS Annual Pass


(all prices include tax)


----------



## BreezysMom

Robo said:


> APs?
> Absolutely!
> ------------------------
> $532.50 8-Day PH
> +511.20 6-Day PH
> =1043.70
> 
> -or-
> $904.19 Platinum Annual Pass
> (And, that doesn't even mention the MM and other discounts.)
> 
> You could even get the Water Parks (etc.) version of the AP and save $$
> $1010.69 Platinum PLUS Annual Pass
> 
> 
> (all prices include tax)




Thanks Robo! Your the bomb!


----------



## CinderellaDream

We purchased 4 day base MYW tickets from UT on 2/11/2018 (2 adults, 2 children) and I'm thinking of upgrading to 4 day PH when we use them in October.  Is my math correct - will I pay $319.52 to upgrade?  That's the difference between 4 day PH now ($1,895.72) and 4 day base using 2018 prices ($1,576.20).


----------



## Robo

CinderellaDream said:


> We purchased 4 day base MYW tickets from UT on 2/11/2018 (2 adults, 2 children) and I'm thinking of upgrading to 4 day PH when we use them in October.  Is my math correct - will I pay $319.52 to upgrade?  That's the difference between 4 day PH now ($1,895.72) and 4 day base using 2018 prices ($1,576.20).



If you purchased from UT on 2/11/2018, you very likely have "2017" tickets.
(The discounters sell from "old stock" until they need to order "new stock" tickets to sell.)

So, you likely need to figure the upgrade cost based on "2017" ticket prices.


----------



## CinderellaDream

Robo said:


> If you purchased from UT on 2/11/2018, you very likely have "2017" tickets.
> (The discounters sell from "old stock" until they need to order "new stock" tickets to sell.)
> 
> So, you likely need to figure the upgrade cost based on "2017" ticket prices.



Does that mean the cost to upgrade will be $447.32?  The 2017 4 day base for 2 adults and 2 children was $1,448.40.  The 2018 4 day PH is $1,895.72.  So will it actually cost me more to upgrade because my tickets are "old stock"?


----------



## Robo

CinderellaDream said:


> Does that mean the cost to upgrade will be $447.32?  The 2017 4 day base for 2 adults and 2 children was $1,448.40.  The 2018 4 day PH is $1,895.72.  So will it actually cost me more to upgrade because my tickets are "old stock"?



$484.58 4-day PkHp Adult 2018
-372.75 4-day Base Adult 2017
=111.83 Cost to upgrade, Adult

$463.28 4-day PkHp Child 2018
$372.75 4-day Base Child 2017
=$90.53 Cost to upgrade, Child

(All prices include tax.)


----------



## Pdollar88

If I’m angling to get the free Dining promotion and purchasing tickets with that, is it still possible to apply those tickets to the renewal of my AP? 

Do I have to physically be at WDW to apply said tickets toward a renewal? My pass expires December 1, 2018, and I’ll be in Florida early September and early March. So outside of my renewal window, I believe.


----------



## Robo

Pdollar88 said:


> If I’m angling to get the free Dining promotion and purchasing tickets with that, is it still possible to apply those tickets to the renewal of my AP?
> 
> 1. Do I have to physically be at WDW to apply said tickets toward a renewal? My pass expires December 1, 2018, and I’ll be in Florida early September and early March.
> 2. So outside of my renewal window, I believe.



1. It's easier and more straightforward if you are in-person.
2. Yes.

Some posters have reported that they have been able to contact WDW ticketing and set up a way
to help pay their AP renewal with new, never-used tickets.

WDW Ticketing
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## shameless3

Hello,  I purchased a CDN discounted children's ticket using airmiles earlier this year for my niece who is 10, turning 11 before our trip.  I didn't realize I had purchased the wrong ticket until recently.  Do you know if it possible to upgraded the ticket to an adult ticket - paying the differences in cost?

Thank you,

Tara


----------



## Robo

shameless3 said:


> Hello,  I purchased a CDN discounted children's ticket using airmiles earlier this year for my niece who is 10, turning 11 before our trip.  I didn't realize I had purchased the wrong ticket until recently.  Do you know if it possible to upgraded the ticket to an adult ticket - paying the differences in cost?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Tara



Yes, it is.
At any ticket booth or Guest Relations at WDW.


----------



## Noerdax

I have a unused ticket that will expire in December 2018 but I also have an AP that is good until February 2019.
So I don't have any use for it before it expires. I'm going in August.
I was thinking if I upgrade it by adding one day on my next trip, would it become a newly issued ticket with a expiry date for December 2019?


----------



## Robo

Noerdax said:


> I have a unused ticket that will expire in December 2018 but I also have an AP that is good until February 2019.
> So I don't have any use for it before it expires. I'm going in August.
> I was thinking *if I upgrade it by adding one day on my next trip, would it become a newly issued ticket with a expiry date for December 2019?*


There is no economic advantage in doing this, as far as I can see.
A never-used ticket, even after its expiration date, still retains its original value when used to help
pay the purchase price for a new ticket at a future date.
The expiration date only applies to a ticket's ability to be used, as-is.

Another option is to use your older ticket to help pay for a renewal of your AP,
if a renewal in your plans.
That renewal can be done up to 60 days prior to your AP anniversary date.
The AP will retain the same anniversary date as it has now, but one year later.


----------



## Noerdax

Robo said:


> A never-used ticket, even after its expiration date, still retains its original value when used to help
> pay the purchase price for a new ticket at a future date.



I was not aware of this I thought it was just null and void past the expiration date. 
I was trying to not lose the value of those tickets.

Thank You.


----------



## denise5374

I currently have a room + tickets package booked.  I also have my FPs done.  If I remove the tickets from the package to purchase APs will I lose my FPs?


----------



## Robo

denise5374 said:


> I currently have a room + tickets package booked.  I also have my FPs done.  If I remove the tickets from the package to purchase APs will I lose my FPs?


What method are you using to buy the APs?

You will have a reasonable amount of time before your FPs will disappear after you drop your tickets, however...
The "safest" thing to do is buy the AP's first (make sure they are in your MDX account.)
THEN, cancel the resort package tickets.


----------



## denise5374

Robo said:


> What method are you using to buy the APs?
> 
> You will have a reasonable amount of time before your FPs will disappear after you drop your tickets, however...
> The "safest" thing to do is buy the AP's first (make sure they are in your MDX account.)
> THEN, cancel the resort package tickets.



I was going to buy the APs on the Disney website.


----------



## Robo

denise5374 said:


> I was going to buy the APs on the Disney website.



OK.
Then, buy the AP's first (make sure they are in your MDX account.)
THEN, cancel the resort package tickets.

Your booked FPs will remain intact.


----------



## nicynot

Considering purchasing an AP. I will soon be booking a 4 day trip for the last week of November 2018, and then will have a two week trip in 2019. When is the best time to purchase an AP? If I purchase online before hand, do I get to take advantage of any AP room discounts? Or does that not start until I activate it. I do realize that is I buy online, they may ask for my app when checking in, and that I’d need to go to a guest relations window before I check in.. new to this part

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Robo

nicynot said:


> Considering purchasing an AP. I will soon be booking a 4 day trip for the last week of November 2018, and then will have a two week trip in 2019.
> 
> 1. When is the best time to purchase an AP?
> 2. If I purchase online before hand, do I get to take advantage of any AP room discounts?
> 3. Or does that not start until I activate it.
> 4. I do realize that is I buy online, they may ask for my app when checking in,
> 5. and that I’d need to go to a guest relations window before I check in.. new to this part
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


1. No trick to it at all. You want to buy the AP certificate before its time to advance-book your FP+.
2. Yes, but you not even NEED to do that. You can book an AP room rate even without buying an AP.;
3. The only thing that you need to wait to do after you activate is actually enter a park.
4. If you use on-line check-in, you likely won't ever actually interact with anyone at the resort check-in desk for the entire trip.
5. Nope. That is not required. If (IF) someone at the resort wants to see your actual AP (unlikely) you have a day or so to activate it and stop back by the desk.
Remember that your MDX account will show what kind of active tickets/APs that you have.


----------



## nicynot

Robo said:


> 1. No trick to it at all. You want to buy the AP certificate before its time to advance-book your FP+.
> 2. Yes, but you not even NEED to do that. You can book an AP room rate even without buying an AP.;
> 3. The only thing that you need to wait to do after you activate is actually enter a park.
> 4. If you use on-line check-in, you likely won't ever actually interact with anyone at the resort check-in desk for the entire trip.
> 5. Nope. That is not required. If (IF) someone at the resort wants to see your actual AP (unlikely) you have a day or so to activate it and stop back by the desk.
> Remember that your MDX account will show what kind of active tickets/APs that you have.



Thanks for the reply. I live in Canada, so I’d need to stop and get my magic bands at the desk.
How would you book an app room rate with out purchasing one?


----------



## Robo

nicynot said:


> Thanks for the reply. I live in Canada, so I’d need to stop and get my magic bands at the desk.
> How would you book an app room rate with out purchasing one?


You need to go to the Resorts Forum here on the DISboards and read about or ask about any AP room discounts that
become available. 
(Disney doesn't always offer them, and when they DO, they are for a limited number of rooms.)

Then, all you need to do is call and book one.
(Again, you do not need to have an AP at the time that you book.)

Guests actually having an activated AP is really of little interest to the CMs at the resort desk.
If they ask, you can come back and show it.
It's not a major issue, especially with your MDX showing just about everything about your trip.


----------



## mhartman09

If I were to buy tickets from UT now, would it be safe to assume those tickets would be "after 02/11/18" tickets?  Or is that something I should confirm with UT?


----------



## Robo

mhartman09 said:


> If I were to buy tickets from UT now, would it be safe to assume those tickets would be "after 02/11/18" tickets?  Or is that something I should confirm with UT?



They mentioned that they were very low on 2017 stock about a month ago.
You can certainly ASK before you buy.


----------



## mhartman09

Robo said:


> They mentioned that they were very low on 2017 stock about a month ago.
> You can certainly ASK before you buy.



Thanks Robo!  Used UT tickets last year to upgrade to APs for our family.  Just trying to figure out the best deal for this year.


----------



## srpresto

If I renewed my AP online, do I need to do anything except take my magicband and head into the park?  I have misplaced my AP card, where can I get a replacement?


----------



## Robo

srpresto said:


> If I renewed my AP online,
> 1. do I need to do anything except take my magicband and head into the park?
> 2. I have misplaced my AP card, where can I get a replacement?



1. You should be ready to go.
2. You can get a new one with the correct date on it.
Just stop by any ticket booth or Guest Relations at the theme parks, or water parks, or the Welcome Center in Disney Springs.


----------



## MickeyEars

Do Disney World AP’s expire exactly one year later? Trying to decide if we can get back in 2019 before they expire? Need to find out before upgrading our 9-Day Park Hoppers during our May trip. 

Thank you!!
Carla


----------



## Robo

MickeyEars said:


> Do Disney World AP’s expire exactly one year later? Trying to decide if we can get back in 2019 before they expire? Need to find out before upgrading our 9-Day Park Hoppers during our May trip.
> 
> Thank you!!
> Carla



If you activate an AP on, say May 7, 2018, it will be valid until the end of the day on May 7, 2019.


----------



## magicalcouple

I'm going to definitely word this to be more confusing than it needs to be, but here goes my question/situation.

I originally had a room, 8 day park hopper, and dining package for November 21-November 30.  I was able to secure the FD deal this morning for November 24-30.  I will have a separate reservation for November 21-24, dropping the dining part but I want to KEEP my 8 day original park hopper.  My question is this:  with the 4 day park hopper I had to purchase with Free Dining, am I able to "save" that ticket for a future use as long as it is before Dec of 2019?  Because that's what I want to do, and then just use my original 8 day PH for this trip.  I asked this question elsewhere on the disboards and was directed to you guys!  Thanks In Advance.


----------



## Robo

magicalcouple said:


> I originally had a room, 8 day park hopper, and dining package for November 21-November 30.  I was able to secure the FD deal this morning for November 24-30.  I will have a separate reservation for November 21-24, dropping the dining part but I want to KEEP my 8 day original park hopper.  My question is this:  with the 4 day park hopper I had to purchase with Free Dining,
> 1. am I able to "save" that ticket for a future use as long as it is before Dec of 2019?  Because that's what I want to do,
> 2. and then just use my original 8 day PH for this trip.
> 3. I asked this question elsewhere on the disboards and was directed to you guys!  Thanks In Advance.



1. Yes. (Actually, the ticket will be valid for use THROUGH Dec. 2019.)
2. That'll be fine.
3. Happy to help. Have a great trip!


----------



## magicalcouple

Robo said:


> 1. Yes. (Actually, the ticket will be valid for use THROUGH Dec. 2019.)
> 2. That'll be fine.
> 3. Happy to help. Have a great trip!


You're my hero of the day! Thank you very much!


----------



## whirlthepearl

Hi! I am upgrading 4 day resident tickets to an annual pass. I know you can buy annual passes through the app now, but is there a way to get reimbursed later for the upgrade difference? The reason I want to buy the APs now and not in person is because I have a trip in June that is already scheduled and FPs already booked for. But we want to go this weekend. If we want to get FPs for this weekend now before we get the APs, we would have to trade in FPs from the June trip (basically we have 2 tickets left, so 6 FPs, but they're all booked for June right now). Anyway, I know I just made that sound overly complicated, but what I would like to do is purchase the APs now, book my FPs for this weekend without losing my June FPs, and then go talk to them when we go this weekend to get reimbursed for the price difference. Can I do this??


----------



## JinxedSydney

Oh great and powerful Robo. I humbly seek your advice, because guest relations couldn't help me. Was able to book for FD and a 5 day park hopper in September.

Do you know how much it will cost to upgrade from the 5 day PH in a package plan to an AP (Platinum, since I'm from out of state)?


----------



## Robo

JinxedSydney said:


> Oh great and powerful Robo. I humbly seek your advice, because guest relations couldn't help me. Was able to book for FD and a 5 day park hopper in September.
> 
> Do you know how much it will cost to upgrade from the 5 day PH in a package plan to an AP (Platinum, since I'm from out of state)?



Aw shucks! 

Ticket bought as part of a WDW Resort Package:
Ticket bought at a Disney Store:
* __ *Created ON and AFTER Feb.11,2018. *(2018) *Price list *HERE.*
_________________________________________

Find the full Disney 2018 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2018 *Price list *HERE.*
Subtract that 2018 price from the *current *full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT on the (same) *2018 *Price list.
*Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*


$904.19 > Platinum Annual Pass (2018)
-500.55  > 5 Day Park Hopper (2018)
=*403.64 *> Cost to Upgrade

All prices include tax.


----------



## JinxedSydney

Robo said:


> Aw shucks!
> 
> Ticket bought as part of a WDW Resort Package:
> Ticket bought at a Disney Store:
> * __ *Created ON and AFTER Feb.11,2018. *(2018) *Price list *HERE.*
> _________________________________________
> 
> Find the full Disney 2018 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2018 *Price list *HERE.*
> Subtract that 2018 price from the *current *full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT on the (same) *2018 *Price list.
> *Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*
> 
> 
> $904.19 > Platinum Annual Pass (2018)
> -500.55  > 5 Day Park Hopper (2018)
> =*403.64 *> Cost to Upgrade
> 
> All prices include tax.


You're amazing! I asked that same amount of Guest Services and Resort billing and research and they shrugged their proverbial shoulders. Happy dance commencing...


----------



## FlyTriPacer

I skimmed through a number of responses and I think I know the answer; however, I'm not sure I understand how it will work.  Here's the scenario:


8/27 - 9/1 staying at AS Sports (FD) and have 6-day PH tickets.  Plan to be in parks 27th - 31st which leaves 1 day
On MDE tickets say valid through 9/1

9/1 -9/8 Disney Fantasy 7-night Western
9/8 -9/9 AS Movies (room-only) with an early flight 9/9
Can we use the unused day on 9/8 (it is w/in 14 from 1st use)?  How will this work?

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Pdollar88

Can you upgrade a WDW annual pass to a premier annual passport for both WDW and Disneyland? Or a DL pass to the premier?

Is there any way to then renew to just a WDW AP?


----------



## hsmamato2

so from my trip last week....I had some old NE tix that I had converted into one usable pass a couple of years back in my acct. I used (prioritized at gate) my newer 5 day pass and added 3 days onto it. a couple of thoughts- first, it was much less $ than I expected to add 3 days to my tix! I was expecting about $90 to add 3 days base (tix from 2016 UT) in fact it came to about $31 pp to add 3 days(nice surprise)
   Second, previously in MDE ,I could see my old NE tix that had been converted as 3 separate tix in acct. Now after this weeks trip, it shows as just one 10 day pass in my name (non transferable) I'm keeping track of days left,and I know I have 6. Should I be seeing just the 10 day pass on my acct now? it seems odd,considering that's not a god way to keep track of days left to use up.


----------



## Robo

FlyTriPacer said:


> I skimmed through a number of responses and I think I know the answer; however, I'm not sure I understand how it will work.  Here's the scenario:
> 
> 
> 8/27 - 9/1 staying at AS Sports (FD) and have 6-day PH tickets.  Plan to be in parks 27th - 31st which leaves 1 day
> On MDE tickets say valid through 9/1
> 
> 9/1 -9/8 Disney Fantasy 7-night Western
> 9/8 -9/9 AS Movies (room-only) with an early flight 9/9
> 1. Can we use the unused day on 9/8 (it is w/in 14 from 1st use)?
> 2. How will this work?



1. Yes. (See my countdown of days below.)
2. Nothing at all special needs to be done.
Just go to the park on 9/08 and enter using your Magicbands at the gate.


Mo 8/27-Day 1 of 14
Tu
We
Th
Fr
Sa
Su
Mo 9/03-Day 8 of 14
Tu
We
Th
Fr
Sa 9/08-Day 13 of 14
Su 9/09-Day 14 of 14


----------



## Robo

Pdollar88 said:


> 1. Can you upgrade a WDW annual pass to a premier annual passport for both WDW and Disneyland?
> 2. Or a DL pass to the premier?
> 3. Is there any way to then renew to just a WDW AP?



1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.
You can renew to any level of AP from any other level of AP and still get the renewal discount.


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> so from my trip last week....
> 
> 1. I had some old NE tix that I had converted into one usable pass a couple of years back in my acct.
> 2. I used (prioritized at gate) my newer 5 day pass and added 3 days onto it. a couple of thoughts- first, it was much less $ than I expected to add 3 days to my tix!
> 3. I was expecting about $90 to add 3 days base (tix from 2016 UT) in fact it came to about $31 pp to add 3 days(nice surprise)
> 4. Second, previously in MDE ,I could see my old NE tix that had been converted as 3 separate tix in acct. Now after this weeks trip, it shows as just one 10 day pass in my name (non transferable) I'm keeping track of days left,and I know I have 6.
> 5. Should I be seeing just the 10 day pass on my acct now? it seems odd,considering that's not a god way to keep track of days left to use up.



1. I'm not understanding. It is generally not allowed to combine multiple tickets into one different ticket.
2. Was the 5-day original ticket a never-used "new" ticket?
3. Yes. Very nice!
4. That is a concern to me, as it is generally not allowed to combine multiple tickets into one different ticket.
5. I don't know, but I would definitely call WDW Ticketing and inquire as to your current ticket status.

WDW Ticketing
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## Pdollar88

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Yes.
> You can renew to any level of AP from any other level of AP and still get the renewal discount.



Does any of that need to be done at a park, or can I call to do it?

I currently have a WDW AP, would like to get a Disneyland AP or Annual Passport for 2019, then get a WDW only renewal AP in 2020.


----------



## Robo

Pdollar88 said:


> Does any of that need to be done at a park, or can I call to do it?
> 
> I currently have a WDW AP, would like to get a Disneyland AP or Annual Passport for 2019, then get a WDW only renewal AP in 2020.


All upgrades must be done by a CM at a ticket booth or Guest Relations.

New regular WDW -or- DL AP purchases and AP renewals can be done by guests on-line or over the phone.


----------



## hsmamato2

Robo said:


> 1. I'm not understanding. It is generally not allowed to combine multiple tickets into one different ticket.
> 2. Was the 5-day original ticket a never-used "new" ticket?
> 3. Yes. Very nice!
> 4. That is a concern to me, as it is generally not allowed to combine multiple tickets into one different ticket.
> 5. I don't know, but I would definitely call WDW Ticketing and inquire as to your current ticket status.
> 
> WDW Ticketing
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


 Well, a couple of years back,I had some leftover NE days on a few tickets. I added them to MDE under my name. Up until I started this last trip, I saw on my page a list of (maybe) 4 tickets that all said '10 days ticket' but I knew that each of those had a day or two left on them. It was all combined onto one plastic RFID card. Now it simply shows '10 day ticket' left on my acct. I used all the other days up on my 5(8) day pass this past week.


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> Well, a couple of years back,I had some leftover NE days on a few tickets. I added them to MDE under my name. Up until I started this last trip, I saw on my page a list of (maybe) 4 tickets that all said '10 days ticket' but I knew that each of those had a day or two left on them. It was all combined onto one plastic RFID card. Now it simply shows '10 day ticket' left on my acct. I used all the other days up on my 5(8) day pass this past week.



Call.


----------



## Pdollar88

Robo said:


> All upgrades must be done by a CM at a ticket booth or Guest Relations.
> 
> New regular WDW -or- DL AP purchases and AP renewals can be done by guests on-line or over the phone.



Is it possible to get the renewal price for a DL AP if I have just a regular WDW AP? Or vice versa?  I’d think not, but always hopeful.


----------



## Robo

Pdollar88 said:


> Is it possible to get the renewal price for a DL AP if I have just a regular WDW AP? Or vice versa?  I’d think not, but always hopeful.



You can always ask, nicely.


----------



## FlyTriPacer

Robo said:


> 1. Yes. (See my countdown of days below.)
> 2. Nothing at all special needs to be done.
> Just go to the park on 9/08 and enter using your Magicbands at the gate.
> 
> 
> Mo 8/27-Day 1 of 14
> Tu
> We
> Th
> Fr
> Sa
> Su
> Mo 9/03-Day 8 of 14
> Tu
> We
> Th
> Fr
> Sa 9/08-Day 13 of 14
> Su 9/09-Day 14 of 14




Thanks!  That's what I thought, but didn't want any surprises when we tried it on the 8th.


----------



## hsmamato2

Robo said:


> Call.


Well...I'm glad I looked closely at my acct after I got back. And I'm glad I called-waiting for a callback now- So apparently The day I went to GS, the first thing I did was prioritize my ticket (5 day) that I wanted to use- then I had her add 3 days onto tickets. The system used up the 5 days, then took the last 3 days from my old NE passes,AND from the 3 added days at the same time. (in addition, MDE also mixed up mine and SIL tix, which we had to go clear up mid trip) She did say it was their systems glitch,and she's going to call back once it's resolved and the 3 days that were taken wrongly are reinstated,so I think it will all be ok. She says she can see exactly what happened. My life with MDE is one glitch after another,with helpful humans trying to fix it along the way.


----------



## Pdollar88

One more question about the AP/Passport situation. If I wanted to upgrade a WDW AP that I bought with the renewal price to the premier passport, would I pay the difference between the renewal price AP and the passport? Or the full price AP and the passport?


----------



## Robo

Pdollar88 said:


> One more question about the AP/Passport situation. If I wanted to upgrade a WDW AP that I bought with the renewal price to the premier passport, would I pay the difference between the renewal price AP and the passport? Or the full price AP and the passport?



Full price, if the renewal AP was activated.


----------



## Pdollar88

Robo said:


> Full price, if the renewal AP was activated.



Awesome - that is good news. Thank you!


----------



## hsmamato2

hsmamato2 said:


> Well...I'm glad I looked closely at my acct after I got back. And I'm glad I called-waiting for a callback now- So apparently The day I went to GS, the first thing I did was prioritize my ticket (5 day) that I wanted to use- then I had her add 3 days onto tickets. The system used up the 5 days, then took the last 3 days from my old NE passes,AND from the 3 added days at the same time. (in addition, MDE also mixed up mine and SIL tix, which we had to go clear up mid trip) She did say it was their systems glitch,and she's going to call back once it's resolved and the 3 days that were taken wrongly are reinstated,so I think it will all be ok. She says she can see exactly what happened. My life with MDE is one glitch after another,with helpful humans trying to fix it along the way.


Oh forgot to add.... she also recommend that I call at a later date just to confirm it. The stupid MDE doesn't show the # of days left on an old pass,even tho she assured me she put them back properly. She (hopefully) resolved it all within an hour,and called to let me know. They really should have a better way of keeping track on MDE.


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> The stupid MDE doesn't show the # of days left on an old pass,even tho she assured me she put them back properly. She (hopefully) resolved it all within an hour,and called to let me know. They really should have a better way of keeping track on MDE.



The MDE website doesn't show ticket "days left."
But, sometimes at least, the phone APP does.


----------



## hsmamato2

Ok Now it gets weirder.... I headed over to MDE to book some fake FP,and see how many days it would allow. I stopped at 7 days. What is going on????? I should only have 5 days left of entitlements.(it was the only way I could think to check)


----------



## hsmamato2

haha I took your advice (after my last post) and looked on my app.... now it shows I have 9 days left!!!! I'm going to give it a few days to see what settles out (?) I have no idea what is going on


----------



## Araminta18

Hi all!  Just looking to make sure I've got this right, on upgrading a 9 day park hopper to an annual pass.  I bought it from Visit Orlando Nov 2017, and it expires Jan 2019, so according to Robo's helpful "cost to upgrade" post, I should be credited for the 2017 gate price of a 9 day PH: $557.83 w/tax.  A current AP is $904.19 w/tax.  Difference is $346.36, so that's what I should pay for a AP, correct?  Do I have that right?


----------



## RoseRed0711

So..we are doing to our first MNSSHP in August and very excited......but this is a ticket question.
If I buy the party tickets for Tuesday 8/28 but the weather forecast looks to be much better on Friday 8/24...
Do you think they will let us exchange the tickets for the earlier date and pay the difference?  I know that parties are rarely canceled for rain....but if the forecast shows alot of rain for Tuesday and Friday to be OK, I’d rather make that decision (still taking my chances).   Thanks

And Robo this is a fabulous tread.  I’ll be upgrading to an AP when I go in July!


----------



## Robo

RoseRed0711 said:


> So..we are doing to our first MNSSHP in August and very excited......but this is a ticket question.
> If I buy the party tickets for Tuesday 8/28 but the weather forecast looks to be much better on Friday 8/24...
> 1. Do you think they will let us exchange the tickets for the earlier date and pay the difference?  I know that parties are rarely canceled for rain....but if the forecast shows alot of rain for Tuesday and Friday to be OK,
> 2. I’d rather make that decision (still taking my chances).   Thanks
> 
> And Robo this is a fabulous tread.  I’ll be upgrading to an AP when I go in July!



1. "Officially," no. (But, you can always ask, nicely.)
2. Waiting until you are there to buy is a gamble, but you would know the weather, at least.

Thanks for the kind words about the thread.


----------



## Robo

Araminta18 said:


> Hi all!  Just looking to make sure I've got this right, on upgrading a 9 day park hopper to an annual pass.  I bought it from Visit Orlando Nov 2017, and it expires Jan 2019, so according to Robo's helpful "cost to upgrade" post, I should be credited for the 2017 gate price of a 9 day PH: $557.83 w/tax.  A current AP is $904.19 w/tax.  Difference is $346.36, so that's what I should pay for a AP, correct?  Do I have that right?



I'm not sure that you would figure in the extra $20 "gate cost."
That should null-out during the upgrade transaction.

So...
$904.19 w/tax Platinum AP -2018
-537.83 w/tax 9 day PH-2017
=366.36 w/tax Upgrade cost


----------



## Greenfield1984

So here is my issue. 

Upcoming trip where my fam of 5 have our tickets synced to my wife. 

My mil and fil will be joining us and my fil tickets are synced to my mil.

Now we want their tickets linked to my wife as well. 

We managed to have mil link her ticket to my wifes but cant seem to link my fil.

Plan to call disney but has anyone else had and fixed this issue?


----------



## Fern

I have a complimentary PH ticket in my MDE account, does anyone know if these expire? I don't think I can upgrade to add extra days to it when we arrive, and I'm not sure we can use it for our next trip.


----------



## Robo

Fern said:


> I have a complimentary PH ticket in my MDE account, does anyone know if these expire? I don't think I can upgrade to add extra days to it when we arrive, and I'm not sure we can use it for our next trip.



If it has an expiration date, that would be printed on the ticket.
Comp tickets cannot be upgraded.


----------



## Fern

Robo said:


> If it has an expiration date, that would be printed on the ticket.
> Comp tickets cannot be upgraded.



Thanks- unfortunately, I don't have a hard copy ticket, it was just added to my MDE and I can't seem to click on it or other get any additional information. it just says "1-Day Magic Your Way Ticket with Park Hopper Option - Complimentary"


----------



## Robo

Fern said:


> Thanks- unfortunately, I don't have a hard copy ticket, it was just added to my MDE and I can't seem to click on it or other get any additional information. it just says "1-Day Magic Your Way Ticket with Park Hopper Option - Complimentary"


It may not have an expiration date.
You can call Disney ticketing  and ask.

WDW Ticketing
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## MsOnceUponATime

*MDE "show past item" showing unused (unexpired?) tickets?*

While perusing my reservation I found the following under MDE "show past items":

1-Day Magic Your Way MAGIC KINGDOM Ticket - Annual Packages
Age: 10 and older

The ticket is assigned to me. The party that I normally travel to Disney with all have one listed with their names next to them.

Are these unused no expiration tickets? The only thing that it appears that I can do with them is reassign them. Any advise on how to link them or what to do with them to make them link to my current reservation?


----------



## Robo

MsOnceUponATime said:


> *MDE "show past item" showing unused (unexpired?) tickets?*
> 
> While perusing my reservation I found the following under MDE "show past items":
> 
> 1-Day Magic Your Way MAGIC KINGDOM Ticket - Annual Packages
> Age: 10 and older
> 
> The ticket is assigned to me. The party that I normally travel to Disney with all have one listed with their names next to them.
> 
> Are these unused no expiration tickets? The only thing that it appears that I can do with them is reassign them. Any advise on how to link them or what to do with them to make them link to my current reservation?



Call Disney ticketing and ask.

WDW Ticketing
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## Araminta18

Robo said:


> I'm not sure that you would figure in the extra $20 "gate cost."
> That should null-out during the upgrade transaction.
> 
> So...
> $904.19 w/tax Platinum AP -2018
> -537.83 w/tax 9 day PH-2017
> =366.36 w/tax Upgrade cost



Bummer, was hoping to get that extra $20. Oh well. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Kelly25

So i plan to purchase my ticket from UT like normal for this year. however i plan to upgrade it to the Annual pass in dec when we go. I want to upgrade it when we first get there so that i can get the TIW card to use for the entire trip. If i dont go into a park until a few days later, my AP will start the day I use it not the few days before when i did the upgrade....right?


----------



## disney fan4

I have a few questions about upgrading to an annual pass. I have a trip in July, it is a non discounted package that includes park hopper plus tickets. We will be upgrading one ticket to an annual pass. 
1. I will have to purchase a platinum plus annual pass?
2. It doesn't matter if I upgrade before or after first use?
3. Will I get photopass included with annual pass this trip?
4. Will I get AP discounts this trip?


----------



## Robo

disney fan4 said:


> I have a few questions about upgrading to an annual pass. I have a trip in July, it is a non discounted package that includes park hopper plus tickets. We will be upgrading one ticket to an annual pass.
> 1. I will have to purchase a platinum plus annual pass?
> 2. It doesn't matter if I upgrade before or after first use?
> 3. Will I get photopass included with annual pass this trip?
> 4. Will I get AP discounts this trip?


1. Only if you USE any of the “Plus” features  BEFORE you upgrade. 
2. Nope. (Except for what I described above.)
3. Yes.
4. Yes.


----------



## Robo

Kelly25 said:


> So i plan to purchase my ticket from UT like normal for this year. however i plan to upgrade it to the Annual pass in dec when we go. I want to upgrade it when we first get there so that i can get the TIW card to use for the entire trip.
> 1. If i dont go into a park until a few days later, my AP will start the day I use it
> 2. not the few days before when i did the upgrade....right?


1. Correct.
2. Right.


----------



## disney fan4

Robo said:


> 1. Only if you USE any of the “Plus” features  BEFORE you upgrade.
> 2. Nope. (Except for what I described above.)
> 3. Yes.
> 4. Yes.


Thank you!


----------



## ktate82

We are going on a longer trip this July.  If we start using our tickets on July 2, then would the last day to use them would be July 15th or 16th?


----------



## Robo

ktate82 said:


> We are going on a longer trip this July.  If we start using our tickets on July 2, then would the last day to use them would be July 15th or 16th?


July 15.


----------



## Kelly25

Robo said:


> 1. Correct.
> 2. Right.



great! thankyou!


----------



## maxiesmom

Am I getting this right?  I'm going to Disney World in October.  I intend to buy a pass from Undercover Tourist prior to the trip, and upgrade to an Annual Pass while at WDW.  We are going 10 days.  So I should look and see which 10 day pass is the better deal on UT and buy that?  So say a non hopper pass has a larger discount, I should buy that and not the hopper?

I honestly don't know how you keep it all straight.  I would need a second brain dedicated to ticket knowledge!


----------



## Robo

maxiesmom said:


> Am I getting this right?  I'm going to Disney World in October.  I intend to buy a pass from Undercover Tourist prior to the trip, and upgrade to an Annual Pass while at WDW.  We are going 10 days.
> 
> 1. So I should look and see which 10 day pass is the better deal on UT and buy that?
> 2. So say a non hopper pass has a larger discount, I should buy that and not the hopper?
> 
> I honestly don't know how you keep it all straight.  I would need a second brain dedicated to ticket knowledge!


1. Not necessarily a "10 day ticket," and not necessarily from Undercover Tourist (although UT is often a good choice.)

2. Pick WHATEVER kind of ticket (and from whichever authorized ticket reseller) offers the best savings.
When you do the upgrade, you will get to "keep" that savings factor.

So, if you find a, say, 7-Day Base ticket that saves $45 from XYZ ticket seller, and that's a 
greater savings than,  say, a 10-Day Hopper from ABC ticket seller... buy the first one.
The savings change all the time.


----------



## maxiesmom

Robo said:


> 1. Not necessarily a "10 day ticket," and not necessarily from Undercover Tourist (although UT is often a good choice.)
> 
> 2. Pick WHATEVER kind of ticket (and from whichever authorized ticket reseller) offers the best savings.
> When you do the upgrade, you will get to "keep" that savings factor.




Awesome!  thank you!!!!!


----------



## staceywj

Just checking to make sure I am understanding correctly: if I have purchased tix already and decide to upgrade to an AP, I pay the difference between the AP and the tix price that I have?


----------



## MikeF;NJ

staceywj said:


> Just checking to make sure I am understanding correctly: if I have purchased tix already and decide to upgrade to an AP, I pay the difference between the AP and the tix price that I have?


Correct, with the caveat that you need to figure the ticket price for your current ticket based on when it was minted.  Go to page 1 of this thread and in post 1, there are links to the pages with the appropriate prices on them.


----------



## Robo

staceywj said:


> Just checking to make sure I am understanding correctly: if I have purchased tix already and decide to upgrade to an AP, I pay the difference between the AP and the tix price that I have?





MikeF;NJ said:


> Correct, with the caveat that you need to figure the ticket price for your current ticket based on when it was minted.  Go to page 1 of this thread and in post 1, there are links to the pages with the appropriate prices on them.


It also matters WHERE you bought the tickets.


----------



## Bronte

Robo
Thanks for all the helpful information over the years, you are the BEST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My daughter is a CP at the HM (possible end date May 17th) and I recently became a CM as well 
I have lots of questions about our tickets and how best to use them in the future.
Is there a real person that can help me understand and answer questions or is there just our company web site?

We have been frequent visitors for many years (AP/DVC)
We only have one My Disney Experience account for the entire family under my husbands name (only one for all our DVC memberships as well)
I think my big questions are what types of tickets do I have, how can I best use them, how should they be loaded into our MDE account for myself/my guests and most importantly how can I then use that to make fast passes (we always stay onsite usually reserved well in advance)  The only thing I think I know for sure is that my husband will still need his AP renewed each year because we go more the 16 times per year but I do not think I will need to renew my AP when it expires in January of 2019 so long as I plan with the black out dates in mind.

As far as my daughter I think we will run out of time to use any of her benefits.  I had thought her earned tickets could be saved for up to two years but I now know those will be lost when she ends her program.


----------



## Robo

Bronte said:


> Robo
> 1. Thanks for all the helpful information over the years, you are the BEST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> My daughter is a CP at the HM (possible end date May 17th) and I recently became a CM as well
> I have lots of questions about our tickets and how best to use them in the future.
> 2. Is there a real person that can help me understand and answer questions or is there just our company web site?
> 
> We have been frequent visitors for many years (AP/DVC)
> We only have one My Disney Experience account for the entire family under my husbands name (only one for all our DVC memberships as well)
> I think my big questions are what types of tickets do I have, how can I best use them, how should they be loaded into our MDE account for myself/my guests and most importantly how can I then use that to make fast passes (we always stay onsite usually reserved well in advance)  The only thing I think I know for sure is that my husband will still need his AP renewed each year because we go more the 16 times per year but I do not think I will need to renew my AP when it expires in January of 2019 so long as I plan with the black out dates in mind.
> 
> As far as my daughter I think we will run out of time to use any of her benefits.  I had thought her earned tickets could be saved for up to two years but I now know those will be lost when she ends her program.



1. Thank you for the very kind words!

2. You can call WDW Ticketing. 
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat

There are also many WDW CMs who are on the DISboards.
You might try copying your above questions on the open board with the title like:
*I'm a CM with questions about CM tickets.*


----------



## Bronte

Thanks !!!!!!!!


----------



## staceywj

Robo said:


> It also matters WHERE you bought the tickets.


Robo and MikeF;NJ Thank you both!  The savings for the 4 of us could almost be a price of a dinner!  This is amazing!  You are the best!


----------



## Robo

staceywj said:


> Robo and MikeF;NJ Thank you both!  The savings for the 4 of us could almost be a price of a dinner!  This is amazing!  You are the best!



Did you find your answer in my Ticket Sticky info?


----------



## staceywj

Robo said:


> Did you find your answer in my Ticket Sticky info?


Yes, it was so helpful.  I compared it the Hopper 10 day tix from Undercover Tourist.  Then, subtracted AP from the tix price.  If I am correct, we would save almost $200!!!  Is there anything I am forgetting?  

I would also be saving since parking is included in the AP. 

Not sure if it can be discussed but wondering if there is anywhere else I should look for to compare prices besides Undercover Tourist.


----------



## Robo

staceywj said:


> Not sure if it can be discussed but wondering if there is anywhere else I should look for to compare prices besides Undercover Tourist.



It's always a popular topic of discussion.

Click *HERE* for info about of some of the many authorized WDW ticket resellers.


----------



## badinnplaid

First, thanks in advance for all the help, Robo. This thread is essential!

I'm pretty sure I know the answers to most, if not all of these questions, but just want to confirm. 

Back in February I bought a 7 day park hopper from Undercover Tourist. I'll be headed down at the end of this month and plan on upgrading to a Platinum Plus AP. Based on the resources you've provided, it looks like I should have to pay $494.16 to upgrade ($1010.69 cost of the AP minus $516.53 value of the ticket). My understanding is that if I park at the park the day I go to do my upgrades, I can bring my receipt and have that reimbursed as well in the same transaction, correct?

Lastly, I have not linked the current ticket to My Disney Experience yet, as I didn't want to cause any issues, but it would be nice if I could reserve some FastPasses at this point. Would linking this ticket to My Disney Experience cause any potential issues with this transaction? Thanks again!


----------



## Robo

badinnplaid said:


> First, thanks in advance for all the help, Robo. This thread is essential!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know the answers to most, if not all of these questions, but just want to confirm.
> 
> Back in February I bought a 7 day park hopper from Undercover Tourist. I'll be headed down at the end of this month and plan on upgrading to a Platinum Plus AP. Based on the resources you've provided,
> 1. it looks like I should have to pay $494.16 to upgrade ($1010.69 cost of the AP minus $516.53 value of the ticket). My understanding is that
> 2. if I park at the park the day I go to do my upgrades, I can bring my receipt and have that reimbursed as well in the same transaction, correct?
> 
> Lastly, I have not linked the current ticket to My Disney Experience yet, as I didn't want to cause any issues, but it would be nice if I could reserve some FastPasses at this point.
> 3. Would linking this ticket to My Disney Experience cause any potential issues with this transaction? Thanks again!



1. That's right.
2. Correct.
3. You absolutely _should_ link the ticket, so that you can book advance FPs for your trip.
Have a great trip!


----------



## jrjankowski8

I was trying to figure this out...

If I buy a 6 day "One Park per day" ticket, can I use that ticket to spread out through 4 days?  Essentially can I use it to hop for a day or two?  For example...  Monday go to MK, Tuesday go to MK and HS, Wednesday go to Epcot, Thursday go to MK and AK?  Technically I have just burned two days worth of passes on a partial day.

The reason I ask is because a 6 day (one per day) pass is $405 and a 4 day park hopper is $480.  And for the heck of it, the 4 day (one per day) pass is $380. 

As with everything, I'm sure Disney has figured every way that people could "scam" the system and don't allow it, but I figured I'd ask.

For the record the same person would be using the same ticket.  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

jrjankowski8 said:


> I was trying to figure this out...
> 
> If I buy a 6 day "One Park per day" ticket, can I use that ticket to spread out through 4 days?  Essentially can I use it to hop for a day or two?  For example...  Monday go to MK, Tuesday go to MK and HS, Wednesday go to Epcot, Thursday go to MK and AK?  Technically I have just burned two days worth of passes on a partial day.



Nope.
This is one of THE most-asked tickets questions.

Guests using MYW tickets cannot "park hop" without buying the "park hopper" option.
The park gate computer will refuse to honor a ticket at a second park on the same
day that the ticket was used for another park earlier in the day.


----------



## jrjankowski8

Robo said:


> Nope.
> This is one of THE most-asked tickets questions.
> 
> Guests using MYW tickets cannot "park hop" without buying the "park hopper" option.
> The park gate computer will refuse to honor a ticket at a second park on the same
> day that the ticket was used for another park earlier in the day.



Thank you!  And I'm sorry for asking the question again.  I really didn't know how to phrase that in the search box.


----------



## Robo

jrjankowski8 said:


> Thank you!  And I'm sorry for asking the question again.  I really didn't know how to phrase that in the search box.



Not a problem to ask any question.
I just mentioned that because it is such a confusing issue to so many guests, and
the answer I gave has come from much experience in the matter.

Have a great trip!


----------



## staceywj

Robo said:


> It's always a popular topic of discussion.
> 
> Click *HERE* for info about of some of the many authorized WDW ticket resellers.


Thank you, again!


----------



## wgeo

If I have an Annual Pass that has NOT been activated yet, but we are doing an onsite stay, so we just got magic bands in the mail that have the pass connected to it.  Do we still need to stop at a ticket booth to get it activated?  Or will the Magic Band just work when we head to the parks the first time?

THX!


----------



## Robo

wgeo said:


> If I have an Annual Pass that has NOT been activated yet, but we are doing an onsite stay, so we just got magic bands in the mail that have the pass connected to it.
> 1. Do we still need to stop at a ticket booth to get it activated?
> 2. Or will the Magic Band just work when we head to the parks the first time?


1. Yes.
2. The MagicBand will work, but the unactivated AP will not.


----------



## PirateD

I'm helping my brother and his family who are Florida state residents.  They want to purchase the special 4-day passes.  My understanding is that they can purchase online with their credit card that has a Florida state address.  Would the tickets then be linked to MDE and magic bands from previous visits?  Would they then just show ID at the tickets gates?  Thanks for any help and insights.


----------



## Robo

PirateD said:


> I'm helping my brother and his family who are Florida state residents.  They want to purchase the special 4-day passes.  My understanding is that they can purchase online with their credit card that has a Florida state address.
> 1. Would the tickets then be linked to MDE and magic bands from previous visits?
> 2. Would they then just show ID at the tickets gates?  Thanks for any help and insights.


1. Yes.
2. They would need to show ID -and- it would help to have the credit card with which they bought the tickets with then, as well.


----------



## Cinderellie74

I am going to renew my Silver Annual Pass in July.  Do I need to make a down payment?


----------



## Robo

Cinderellie74 said:


> I am going to renew my Silver Annual Pass in July.  Do I need to make a down payment?



Nope.
They will make an adjustment on your monthly payment to fit the renewal price.


----------



## Cinderellie74

Never renewed before.  How does it work?


----------



## Robo

Cinderellie74 said:


> Never renewed before.  How does it work?


You can go to a ticket window or Guest Relations at WDW, or call WDW on the phone and tell the CM that you want to renew your AP.

You can renew up to 60 days BEFORE or up to 30 days AFTER your current AP anniversary date.

Your renewed AP will keep your current AP anniversary date, just one year later.


----------



## whirlthepearl

This is weirdly specific: I recently upgraded 4 residential explore disney tickets to a silver AP. I am contemplating upgrading the silver AP to a gold. I was told I could do this no problem BUT here's the weirdly specific part: I have a discounted ticket that I purchased through work that is linked to my MDE and was wondering if I could apply this to the upgrade. I know I can't combine different tickets for an upgrade but any ideas about whether I can apply the discounted ticketed to this second upgrade? Follow up: What if this was the only upgrade I was making (silver to gold AP), could I apply the ticket then?? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

whirlthepearl said:


> This is weirdly specific:
> A. I recently upgraded 4 residential explore disney tickets to a silver AP. I am contemplating upgrading the silver AP to a gold. I was told I could do this no problem BUT here's the weirdly specific part:
> 1. I have a discounted ticket that I purchased through work that is linked to my MDE and was wondering if I could apply this to the upgrade.
> 2. I know I can't combine different tickets for an upgrade but
> 3. any ideas about whether I can apply the discounted ticketed to this second upgrade?
> Follow up:
> 4. What if this was the only upgrade I was making (silver to gold AP), could I apply the ticket then??


1. That can depend on the kind of ticket that you bought.
2. Correct.
3. You can always ask, nicely.
4. I'll just say that doesn't matter one way or the other.
Tickets can be upgraded any number of times until they are "maxed out."


A. When you say FOUR residential tickets to "a" Silver AP, do you mean you upgraded FOUR tickets into "ONE" AP?


----------



## whirlthepearl

A. yes, I upgraded FOUR tickets I purchased through the FL resident discover disney deal to one silver AP

my question is whether this counts as combining tickets since I used the four tickets to upgrade to the silver AP and now want to upgrade the silver AP to a gold AP using a one day ticket I purchased through work. To put it another way, would they view this as two separate upgrades or view it as combining different ticket for an upgrade. 

The question I was asking in 4. is if I had purchased a silver AP without any ticket upgrades, would I be able to trade in the one day ticket I got from work for the upgrade to gold. But the answer isn't really important.

The ticket I want to use to upgrade from silver AP to gold is a 1-Day College Days Starter Package ticket...


----------



## Beachmom0317

Hi everyone,

We have 2 day tickets for our trip (not hoppers). Additionally, our close friend gave us complimentary park hopper tickets for one day. We have plans to use the park hoppers on our THIRD touring day as I want to go to MK and hop to Epcot for dinner. I linked the comp tickers to MDE, and now under tickets it lists: “2 day base ticket” and “1-day Magic Your Way Ticket with Park Hopper Option - Complimentary”

When we go to our first park day how do I make sure we use our base tickets first so I can save our hopper ticket for our third and final day?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Beachmom0317 said:


> When we go to our first park day how do I make sure we use our base tickets first so I can save our hopper ticket for our third and final day?


Before going to a park entrance gate the first time, go to a Guest Relations outside a park or at Disney Springs and have the PRIORITY of your tickets set so that the base tickets are set to the highest priority. That way, they will be used FIRST.
(This is a very common procedure for the choosing of which tickets get "used next" at the gates.)


----------



## Robo

whirlthepearl said:


> A. yes, I upgraded FOUR tickets I purchased through the FL resident discover disney deal to one silver AP
> 
> B. my question is whether this counts as combining tickets
> C. since I used the four tickets to upgrade to the silver AP
> D. and now want to upgrade the silver AP to a gold AP using a one day ticket I purchased through work.
> E. To put it another way, would they view this as two separate upgrades or view it as combining different ticket for an upgrade.
> 
> The question I was asking in 4. is if I had purchased a silver AP without any ticket upgrades, would I be able to trade in the one day ticket I got from work for the upgrade to gold. But the answer isn't really important.
> 
> The ticket I want to use to upgrade from silver AP to gold is a 1-Day College Days Starter Package ticket...


A. That is very odd. 
B. Yes. That would be combining multiple tickets to create one new ticket.
C. Yes, and that is normally not allowed.
D. That can depend on the kind of ticket that you bought.
E. You would be using one ticket to help upgrade another.
OTOH, since they already did do something that is not normally allowed,
(one of the primary ticket rules) there's no telling what they will or won't do next.
But, the fact that any ticket has been upgraded previously does not affect its ability to be upgraded again, as
long as it has "room" to be upgraded.

You can always ask, nicely.


----------



## Fern

We have a free dining trip booked in December, so have the 4 day PH tickets that are required. We are also taking a quick trip this summer, room only, and are planning on buying discounted tickets from a reseller. From what I understand, we can't activate the tickets that are part of the FD package early.  I don't think I can re-assign the PH tickets already tied to our names to fake account (which is what we usually do when we have multiple tickets). Can a phone CM set the priority for the tickets, or do I need to do it in person at the gate? Will this affect getting advance FP?


----------



## Robo

Fern said:


> We have a free dining trip booked in December, so have the 4 day PH tickets that are required. We are also taking a quick trip this summer, room only, and are planning on buying discounted tickets from a reseller. From what I understand,
> 1. we can't activate the tickets that are part of the FD package early.
> 2. I don't think I can re-assign the PH tickets already tied to our names to fake account (which is what we usually do when we have multiple tickets).
> 3. Can a phone CM set the priority for the tickets, or
> 4. do I need to do it in person at the gate?
> 5. Will this affect getting advance FP?


1. Only up to 10 days before check-in, so no.
2. Yes, you can.
3. Not normally.
4. Yes (but you can do the "re-assign to a fake name" workaround, instead.)
5. Not if you have assigned the discount tickets to your regular accounts.


----------



## Fern

Robo said:


> 1. Only up to 10 days before check-in, so no.
> 2. Yes, you can.
> 3. Not normally.
> 4. Yes (but you can do the "re-assign to a fake name" workaround, instead.)
> 5. Not if you have assigned the discount tickets to your regular accounts.



Thanks! Maybe the reason I don't see the option to re-assign the FD package tickets is because I haven't finished paying the balance yet (right now it says non-transferrable)?


----------



## Beachmom0317

Robo said:


> Before going to a park entrance gate the first time, go to a Guest Relations outside a park or at Disney Springs and have the PRIORITY of your tickets set so that the base tickets are set to the highest priority. That way, they will be used FIRST.
> (This is a very common procedure for the choosing of which tickets get "used next" at the gates.)


Thanks! I will plan on going to the Disney Springs Guest Relations on our arrival day since we weren’t hitting any parks that day anyways.


----------



## Robo

Fern said:


> Thanks! Maybe the reason I don't see the option to re-assign the FD package tickets is because I haven't finished paying the balance yet
> 
> (right now it says non-transferrable)?



Have you actually TRIED to transfer the tickets to another "guest?"


----------



## Wood Nymph

Fern said:


> Thanks! Maybe the reason I don't see the option to re-assign the FD package tickets is because I haven't finished paying the balance yet (right now it says non-transferrable)?


We couldn't reassign our PH package tickets to a dummy account until the day the tickets became active on check in day. Then it worked.

I have a question about the park hopper plus ticket. What does that means when they say that the ticket includes "other fun" and then mentions a golf course. Is golf included with the park hopper plus ticket?

We bought 5 day PH tickets from Undercover Tourist and want to add the waterpark option when we get there. Is golf included?


----------



## Robo

Wood Nymph said:


> 1. Is golf included with the park hopper plus ticket?
> 
> We bought 5 day PH tickets from Undercover Tourist and want to add the waterpark option when we get there.
> 2. Is golf included?


1. Yes.
2. Yes.


			
				Ticket Sticky at the top of this forum. said:
			
		

> "Secondary" parks and venues:
> Most are a part of the "Park Hopper PLUS" (formerly known as the "Water Parks Fun & More") ticket option.
> *Blizzard Beach Water Park
> Typhoon Lagoon Water Park*
> The following locations are often referred to by WDW as "Fun options" in relation to the WP ticket option.
> *Oak Trail Golf Course *(One round. Guest must arrange tee time & golf clubs.)
> *Fantasia Gardens Miniature Golf *(Play before 4:00 p.m. One visit per day.)
> *Winter Summerland Miniature Golf *(Play before 4:00 p.m. One visit per day.)
> *ESPN Wide World of Sports* (Most activities at WWS also require an additional paid admission.)


----------



## Fern

Wood Nymph said:


> We couldn't reassign our PH package tickets to a dummy account until the day the tickets became active on check in day. Then it worked.



Thank you! I guess this is what we'll have to do  



Robo said:


> Have you actually TRIED to transfer the tickets to another "guest?"


I did. In MDE, the ticket is not clickable, and says "non-transferrable". The info screen says "Paperless Tickets that are expired, in-use or that were purchased as part of a package cannot be assigned to anyone else. Only the owner of a ticket may assign it to another Guest"


----------



## Yogibear15001

Hello.  I can get pretty good prices on tickets through "Tickets at work".  When I order them, will I just get a number I can use to link to My Disney account so they are loaded on our bands?  I am not sure how it all works, sorry!


----------



## Robo

Yogibear15001 said:


> Hello.  I can get pretty good prices on tickets through "Tickets at work".  When I order them,
> 1. will I just get a number I can use to link to My Disney account
> 2. so they are loaded on our bands?



1a. You might get sent ticket "numbers" but not _necessarily_.
You MIGHT have to specifically ASK for the numbers to be sent to you.
You sometimes will be sent "hard plastic RFID tickets" in the mail.
The ticket numbers can be put in to your MDX account.

2. Nothing is ever "loaded on" your MagicBands.
Once the ticket info (and any other WDW info) is loaded into your MyDisneyExperience
account, all of those things can be ACCESSED via your MagicBands.
The MBs are just a link (a digital "key") to your MDX account.

1b. Normally, guests who are not sent "hard plastic RFID tickets" in the mail can pick them up at a ticket booth
or Guest Relations at WDW.
If guests have MagicBands and the ticket info is in put into their MDX account,
they do not _need_ to get "hard plastic RFID tickets," but they CAN if they'd like them for "back-up."


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Hi @Robo , I’ve got another one for you!

We have one 3-day PH that was comped to us from a problem we had, it is in my husband’s MDE. 

Do you think we can call and upgrade that to a 9dph for our upcoming trip? (And just pay the difference between between the 3 day and 9 day?)

Thanks!!


----------



## Robo

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Hi @Robo , I’ve got another one for you!
> 
> We have one 3-day PH that was comped to us from a problem we had, it is in my husband’s MDE.
> 
> Do you think we can call and upgrade that to a 9dph for our upcoming trip? (And just pay the difference between between the 3 day and 9 day?)
> 
> Thanks!!



If it is truly a "comp" ticket, it has no built-in monetary value.
Therefore (unlike a regular ticket that does have a monetary cost,) there is no "value" to charge against an upgrade.

Only Disney can decide if they will do the upgrade for you, and at what cost.

Call WDW Ticketing at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat

...and ask nicely.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Robo said:


> If it is truly a "comp" ticket, it has no built-in monetary value.
> Therefore (unlike a regular ticket that does have a monetary cost,) there is no "value" to charge against an upgrade.
> 
> Only Disney can decide if they will do the upgrade for you, and at what cost.
> 
> Call WDW Ticketing at
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
> 
> ...and ask nicely.


Thank you!! That makes sense.


----------



## Nick6300

*VALUE of EXPIRED TICKETS:
Tickets currently being sold will expire if not first-used on or before Dec. 31, 2019.*
However, if this ticket is never used by a guest and allowed to expire,
the _purchase price_ of the ticket is not "lost" to the guest.
The unused and expired ticket can be turned in at WDW and its original purchase price can be applied to the purchase of a new ticket.

If a multi-day MYW ticket was purchased _before_ Feb. 12, 2017, as long as the ticket has not been used to enter any park gate, it is considered "unused" and remains valid forever with no expiration date.

Hi @Robo,
the above from post#2 in 2017 still applies, right? We booked a free dining package for this Aug., want to prioritize our AP's over the purchased 2 day park tickets. So we're going to Guest Services for the physical 2 day tickets that we won't be able to use by 12/31/19. Want to be sure that we can upgrade them in 2020 and not feel pressured to squeeze in a short trip by 12/31/19.


----------



## Robo

Nick6300 said:


> *VALUE of EXPIRED TICKETS:
> Tickets currently being sold will expire if not first-used on or before Dec. 31, 2019.*
> However, if this ticket is never used by a guest and allowed to expire,
> the _purchase price_ of the ticket is not "lost" to the guest.
> The unused and expired ticket can be turned in at WDW and its original purchase price can be applied to the purchase of a new ticket.
> 
> If a multi-day MYW ticket was purchased _before_ Feb. 12, 2017, as long as the ticket has not been used to enter any park gate, it is considered "unused" and remains valid forever with no expiration date.
> 
> Hi @Robo,
> 1. the above from post#2 in 2017 still applies, right? We booked a free dining package for this Aug.,
> 2. want to prioritize our AP's over the purchased 2 day park tickets. So we're going to Guest Services for the physical 2 day tickets that we won't be able to use by 12/31/19.
> 3. Want to be sure that we can upgrade them in 2020 and not feel pressured to squeeze in a short trip by 12/31/19.


1. Yes.
2. If you just create a "fake name" in your MDX account, you will  be able to TRANSFER those 2-day tickets under that
"name" (after you check in on your Free Dining trip) and those tickets will remain safe and unused until you are ready to use or upgrade them (or trade them in after expiration) in the future.
3. That'll work. Have fun!


----------



## Nick6300

Thanks Robo!


----------



## camnhan

So we are booked on a room/ticket package for Sept. Planning on upgrading to AP at that time as we are also coming in Nov and possibly April  
Do i calculate the price difference using the ticket price with tax posted on the link? I wasn't sure with our tickets being part of a pkg if that would make a difference or not.
there are 3 of us, 6 day single park tickets with pkg. I am figuring around $1419 will be what we will need to pay down there.


----------



## Robo

camnhan said:


> So we are booked on a room/ticket package for Sept. Planning on upgrading to AP at that time as we are also coming in Nov and possibly April
> 
> 1. Do i calculate the price difference using the ticket price with tax posted on the link?
> 2. I wasn't sure with our tickets being part of a pkg if that would make a difference or not.
> 3. there are 3 of us, 6 day single park tickets with pkg. I am figuring around $1419 will be what we will need to pay down there.


1. Yes.
2. What guests PAY for a discounted ticket (package tickets are "discounted tickets")
does not affect the cost of upgrading.
3. Edited:
There are 3 of you, EACH guest with *5*-*day Base* (single park) tickets.
A current 5-day Base ticket is worth *$420.68* w/tax in an upgrade situation.


----------



## camnhan

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. What guests PAY for a discounted ticket (package tickets are "discounted tickets")
> does not affect the cost of upgrading.
> 3. I don't understand.
> There are 3 of you, EACH guest with *Two-day Base* (single park) tickets, correct?
> A *Two-day Base* ticket is valued at $222.59 w/tax.


Nope 3 of us with 5 dy base tickets  [i was corrected by DH..i thought we had 6 dy base tickets]
so my new math puts us at 1450 and change to upgrade then when we get down there.....based on first time AP price of 904.19 per person.
This should be close enough....just wanting to have a good guestimate as we make out our budget for the trip!


----------



## camnhan

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. What guests PAY for a discounted ticket (package tickets are "discounted tickets")
> does not affect the cost of upgrading.
> 3. I don't understand.
> There are 3 of you, EACH guest with *Two-day Base* (single park) tickets, correct?
> A *Two-day Base* ticket is valued at $222.59 w/tax.


Oh and THANKS for all your info!


----------



## Robo

camnhan said:


> Nope 3 of us with 5 dy base tickets  [i was corrected by DH..i thought we had 6 dy base tickets]
> so my new math puts us at 1450 and change to upgrade then when we get down there.....based on first time AP price of 904.19 per person.
> This should be close enough....just wanting to have a good guestimate as we make out our budget for the trip!



$904.19 Platinum AP x3: $2712.57
$420.68 5-Base Ticket x3: $1262.04

So...
$2712.57
-1262.04
=1450.53 

You are correct!

(all prices include tax)


----------



## Kaleidodad

So this will be our first time using Annual Passes...  We will be arriving at BLT around 3 in the afternoon and have FP's at MK starting at 5:30...  What is our best/most efficient method for activating the AP's and getting into MK?


----------



## Robo

Kaleidodad said:


> So this will be our first time using Annual Passes...  We will be arriving at BLT around 3 in the afternoon and have FP's at MK starting at 5:30...  What is our best/most efficient method for activating the AP's and getting into MK?


You should have short lines at the Guest Relations just outside the MK gates. (#9 on the map below.)

Bring your legal photo IDs (you should really carry those every day at WDW) and
your MagicBands and Guest Relations can activate your APs just before entering the park.

(I'd walk over to MK by 4:30-ish, just be be ahead of things.)


----------



## mlee.sunny

Hi,

Can I “upgrade” a 3 day base ticket to a 2 day parkhopper? I understand that I will be losing money and that’s ok.

Trying to buy a package through costco and the minimim ticket is a 3 day base. Everyone else in the party will have 2 day parkhoppers and ideally, I would like to have the same.

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

mlee.sunny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I “upgrade” a 3 day base ticket to a 2 day parkhopper? I understand that I will be losing money and that’s ok.
> 
> Trying to buy a package through costco and the minimim ticket is a 3 day base. Everyone else in the party will have 2 day parkhoppers and ideally, I would like to have the same.
> 
> Thanks!



"Officially" an upgrade must cost the same or more than the original ticket.
But, it is possible that the ticket/guest relations CM will do what you want. 
(The difference is less than $10, anyway.)
There have been many times when the CM will be accommodating to make the guest happy.
Just ask nicely.
Please post back with the results.


----------



## ArielSRL

@Robo  Just to double check...if someone booked their package before the ticket price increase, if they add a day, will their ticket cost now be at the new prices? Even if they use the tickets first before upgrading?


----------



## VLee

In MDE, my grandson has a 5-day PH ticket linked and we added a 1-day base ticket and assigned it to him to give him a total of 6 days' admission.  The system is letting us do 6 days of Fastpasses for him.  However, it only shows the 5-day PH ticket under his name.   Is the 1-day base ticket also supposed to show up under his name?? 

Also, we want to use the 5-day PH ticket first, and then use the 1-day base ticket on our last day at WDW since it will be just a partial day and entering only one park on that last day.   If I call MDE help, will they be able to prioritize his two tickets to use the 5-day PH ticket first before the 1-day base ticket??

And last, I am not sure if I have ever used any days off of the 10-day No Expiration ticket that I have linked to myself.   How do I find out for certain how many days are left??


----------



## VLee

I have a 6-day base ticket (NO Expiration) purchased June 2011.  It has never been used at all.  I could not link to MDE using the code on the back.  ( I called ticketing and was told the ticket would have to be brought to GS for them to link). 

For our upcoming trip later this month, I would like to convert that old ticket into an AP.  I saw the chart for prices for 2016 (which I suppose is the chart I am to use); however, no prices were given on that chart for the No Expiration option.  How can I find out what that ticket would be valued at with the NE option, so I will know the difference to pay for a DVC AP.
(The 6-day base ticket for 2016 was listed at 378.08). The tickets were purchased through Undercover Tourist.


----------



## Robo

ArielSRL said:


> @Robo  Just to double check...if someone booked their package before the ticket price increase, if they add a day, will their ticket cost now be at the new prices? Even if they use the tickets first before upgrading?


(Using a ticket before upgrading (or not) does not affect the cost of the upgrade.)

Assuming that your package tickets are "*2017 tickets*..."

Ticket bought from an Authorized Reseller/Discounter
Ticket bought as part of a WDW Resort Package:
Ticket bought at a Disney Store:
*A __* Created BEFORE Feb.12,2017 - *(2016) *Prices *HERE.
B __* Created BETWEEN Feb.12,2017 & Feb.11,2018 *(2017) *Prices *HERE.
C __ *Created ON and AFTER Feb.11,2018. *(2018) *Price list *HERE.*
_________________________________________

*A __________*
Find the full Disney 2016 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2016 *Price list *HERE**.*
Subtract that 2016 price from the *current *2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT. *2018 *Price list *HERE.*
*Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*

*B __________*
Find the full Disney 2017 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2017 *Price list *HERE**.*
Subtract that 2017 price from the *current *2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT. *2018 *Price list *HERE.*
*Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*

*C __________*
Find the full Disney 2018 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2018 *Price list *HERE.*
Subtract that 2018 price from the *current *full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT on the (same) *2018 *Price list.
*Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*
__________________________________________


----------



## Robo

VLee said:


> In MDE,
> 
> 1. my grandson has a 5-day PH ticket linked and we added a 1-day base ticket and assigned it to him to give him a total of 6 days' admission.
> 2. The system is letting us do 6 days of Fastpasses for him.  However, it only shows the 5-day PH ticket under his name.
> 3. Is the 1-day base ticket also supposed to show up under his name??
> 
> 4. Also, we want to use the 5-day PH ticket first, and then use the 1-day base ticket on our last day at WDW since it will be just a partial day and entering only one park on that last day.
> 5. If I call MDE help, will they be able to prioritize his two tickets to use the 5-day PH ticket first before the 1-day base ticket??
> 
> And last, I am not sure if I have ever used any days off of the 10-day No Expiration ticket that I have linked to myself.
> 6. How do I find out for certain how many days are left??



1. That is an expensive way to buy/use tickets. It is seldom wise to use more than one ticket per multi-day trip.**
2. Sounds like the MDX knows that he have 6m days worth of tickets.
3. MDX is so notoriously GLITHY, I'd not worry too much about what it "shows."
(Check the MDX *phone app* and see what it shows.)
4. OK, however, did not that ticket cost nearly $100, by itself?**
5. Ticket Priority is handled by WDW Guest Relations at any of the parks and Disney Springs.
6. You can try making "test" FP+ reservations for multiple days. You will be able to book FP+ only on the number of days
that you have valid tickets.
Otherwise, you can ask at a ticket booth or Guest Relations at WDW.

**Where/when did you buy that one-day ticket?
There should be a much better way to use that one-day ticket to its best advantage, and just upgrade the 5-day PH for
actual use on this trip.


----------



## Robo

VLee said:


> I have a 6-day base ticket (NO Expiration) purchased June 2011.  It has never been used at all.  I could not link to MDE using the code on the back.  ( I called ticketing and was told the ticket would have to be brought to GS for them to link).
> 
> For our upcoming trip later this month, I would like to convert that old ticket into an AP.
> 1. I saw the chart for prices for 2016 (which I suppose is the chart I am to use);
> 2. however, no prices were given on that chart for the No Expiration option.
> 3. How can I find out what that ticket would be valued at with the NE option, so I will know the difference to pay for a DVC AP.
> (The 6-day base ticket for 2016 was listed at 378.08). The tickets were purchased through Undercover Tourist.


1. That's a problem.
2. There was not an option for "No Expiration" in 2016.
3. Sorry, but I don't know how they will handle that.

You can see how much your ticket cost at WDW in 2011 by checking *HERE.*
But, I don't know how that would relate to your upgrade situation.


----------



## jenniferhouston2

Ok guys,  I have searched for this answer before posting, but I could not find anything definitive.

We are silver AP passholders with our anniversary date in September.  

We are considering upgrading to gold APs so we can enjoy a summer visit.

Questions:
1.   When you upgrade from Silver to Gold AP, is your anniversary date kept the same, or does your anniversary date now become the upgrade date?
2.    If the anniversary date is kept the same, is there some reduction in the upgrade price, since some of the exclusive "gold" days have already passed?
3.    Finally, we are paying monthly, on the plan afforded to Florida residents.  Is it true that the down payment portion is waived if we renewed at our normal anniversary date?  How will upgrading to Gold impact that?

Confusing enough?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ArielSRL

Robo said:


> (Using a ticket before upgrading (or not) does not affect the cost of the upgrade.)


This is what I thought. I was verifying because someone was arguing with me about this very point.


----------



## Kelly25

So i think i found a problem with my ticket plan! i was going to buy an UT ticket to use for our dec trip. Upgrade while there to an annual pass, we are going again at the end of January. I am going to be SOL with fast passes for January! my fastpasses will go on the ticket days for dec and because its not an AP yet i wont be able to make them for the Jan trip. I am right here....right? is my only option to buy the AP direct from disney?


----------



## Robo

Kelly25 said:


> So i think i found a problem with my ticket plan! i was going to buy an UT ticket to use for our dec trip. Upgrade while there to an annual pass, we are going again at the end of January. I am going to be SOL with fast passes for January! my fastpasses will go on the ticket days for dec and because its not an AP yet i wont be able to make them for the Jan trip. I am right here....right? is my only option to buy the AP direct from disney?


You’re right.


----------



## nj2ftl

Am I still able to buy 2 day passes for WDW? I only see 1, 3 or 4 day passes on the website.


----------



## Robo

nj2ftl said:


> 1. Am I still able to buy 2 day passes for WDW?
> 2. I only see 1, 3 or 4 day passes on the website.


1. Sure.
2. The link below is to the WDW ticket page:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/tickets/?rate=all-guests

Screen grab:


----------



## MikeF;NJ

nj2ftl said:


> Am I still able to buy 2 day passes for WDW? I only see 1, 3 or 4 day passes on the website.


Are you visiting the Disney website from a computer in Florida (or logged into an account that tells Disney it is based in Florida)?  If so make sure to click on the "Products and Prices for All Guests" option near the top of the page.


----------



## nj2ftl

MikeF;NJ said:


> Are you visiting the Disney website from a computer in Florida (or logged into an account that tells Disney it is based in Florida)?  If so make sure to click on the "Products and Prices for All Guests" option near the top of the page.



Yes! I live in Fort Lauderdale and was looking at the Resident passes. Thank you.


----------



## VLee

Robo said:


> 1. That is an expensive way to buy/use tickets. It is seldom wise to use more than one ticket per multi-day trip.**
> 2. Sounds like the MDX knows that he have 6m days worth of tickets.
> 3. MDX is so notoriously GLITHY, I'd not worry too much about what it "shows."
> (Check the MDX *phone app* and see what it shows.)
> 4. OK, however, did not that ticket cost nearly $100, by itself?**
> 5. Ticket Priority is handled by WDW Guest Relations at any of the parks and Disney Springs.
> 6. You can try making "test" FP+ reservations for multiple days. You will be able to book FP+ only on the number of days
> that you have valid tickets.
> Otherwise, you can ask at a ticket booth or Guest Relations at WDW.
> 
> **Where/when did you buy that one-day ticket?
> There should be a much better way to use that one-day ticket to its best advantage, and just upgrade the 5-day PH for
> actual use on this trip.


 
Robo....thanks.....  I did not even think of upgrading the 5-day PH ticket...duh....    
The one-day base ticket I believe is a "leftover" from a very old ticket that was converted to plastic the last time we were at WDW and is not assigned to anyone.


----------



## VLee

VLee said:


> Robo....thanks.....  I did not even think of upgrading the 5-day PH ticket...duh....
> The one-day base ticket I believe is a "leftover" from a very old ticket that was converted to plastic the last time we were at WDW and is not assigned to anyone.


  So I do not know if it is showing in Disney's system as a brand-new ticket (never used) or not - so I don't know if it would be upgradable later.


----------



## Robo

VLee said:


> So I do not know if it is showing in Disney's system as a brand-new ticket (never used) or not - so I don't know if it would be upgradable later.


Regardless, even if used as-is as a one-day ticket, it is easily worth well over $100 (depending on the date and  at which park it would be used.)
You never know when that ticket might be just what is needed.

Whereas, adding a 6th day to your 5-Day Hopper costs...
$10.


----------



## VLee

Robo said:


> Regardless, even if used as-is as a one-day ticket, it is easily worth well over $100 (depending on the date and  at which park it would be used.)
> You never know when that ticket might be just what is needed.
> 
> Whereas, adding a 6th day to your 5-Day Hopper costs...
> $10.



Ok!  Gotcha!  Thanks a bunch.  That will be our plan then and I think I will be able to "reassign" that 1-day ticket in MDE to a "ficticious" person to hide it away until we need it. It shows an option of "reassign" in the phone app, so I am assuming that reassignment can indeed be done.


Robo, do you know if I can upgrade it before getting there??  If not, I guess I should keep it on his account until we can upgrade the 5-day to 6-day in order to keep the Fastpasses we have for that sixth day -- then I can switch the one-day ticket over??


----------



## Robo

VLee said:


> Ok!  Gotcha!  Thanks a bunch.  That will be our plan then and I think I will be able to "reassign" that 1-day ticket in MDE to a "ficticious" person to hide it away until we need it.
> 1. It shows an option of "reassign" in the phone app, so I am assuming that reassignment can indeed be done. Robo,
> 2. do you know if I can upgrade it before getting there??  If not,
> 3. I guess I should keep it on his account until we can upgrade the 5-day to 6-day in order to keep the Fastpasses we have for that sixth day --
> 4. then I can switch the one-day ticket over??


1. That's a good assumption.
2. You can call and ask nicely. But, as you say...
3. Yes.
4. Correct. (The pre-booked FPs will stay in your account, even as you change the tickets.)


----------



## yaya74

Question: regarding activating tickets from a package a couple days (2 days to be exact) prior to check in, is that an easy, kinda tap and go, process at Disney Spring's Guest Relation? Or would it be a complicated process that will take a lot of time?? Just want to get an idea so I can plan my trip. TIA!


----------



## Robo

yaya74 said:


> Question: regarding activating tickets from a package a couple days (2 days to be exact) prior to check in, is that an easy, kinda tap and go, process at Disney Spring's Guest Relation? Or would it be a complicated process that will take a lot of time?? Just want to get an idea so I can plan my trip. TIA!


Should be easy.
Any delay would be due to other guests in line ahead of you,
(No way to know how many other guests might be there at any given time.)


----------



## opus_00

*Can I have another person exchange my old 2003 Park Hopper tickets for current ticket media for me?*

I have 4 PHs from 2003, each of which have 1-2 unused days on them.  I have emailed Disney with scans of the tickets and the required information to confirm this for me.  We are planning a family trip in August.  I understand that in order to use these old passes for admission, we have to exchange them for current ticket media in person when we arrive at WDW, so we will not be able to make any FP+ reservations on these tickets in advance of our trip.  If a trusted friend goes to WDW before our trip, could I have that person exchange the old tickets for current tickets for me, then make our FP+ reservations using these tickets?  Do tickets from 2003 have to be exchanged by the person who originally used the tickets, or were those passes not tied to a particular person?  The passes are plastic with no bar code or name on them, but there is a magnetic strip on the top of each card.

A complicating factor is that one of those old tickets is a child's ticket, and that child is now a teen/young adult.  Would a friend be able to exchange that ticket for a current adult ticket for us, or would my son need to be there in order to do this?  We also now have a 5 year-old son.  If the child ticket could not be exchanged for an adult ticket without our older son there, could we just use the child ticket for our youngest son?

As an alternative, could one person in our family use several of these old tickets (once exchanged for current passes) to gain park admission for 4 days?  If Disney cannot tell us which family member each of these passes is associated with, then there is no way for us to know either, so I would like to use them in a way that would give us the most value.  I know that using multiple passes for one person's admission for several days would be more economical than buying each person 2-3-day passes, then using the balance of these old passes for the remaining days.

Thanks for any information any of you can provide!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Hi everyone

So fast pass day is in a few weeks and I’m staying on site. 

I can save 30 bucks by getting the magic your way ticket from undercover tourist. 

Can I get two tickets from there and right away link then to my Disney experience?

Also, similar to when buying from Disney direct, can I add hopper in the future by calling Disney?

Thanks


----------



## Robo

opus_00 said:


> *Can I have another person exchange my old 2003 Park Hopper tickets for current ticket media for me?*
> 
> I have 4 PHs from 2003, each of which have 1-2 unused days on them.  I have emailed Disney with scans of the tickets and the required information to confirm this for me.  We are planning a family trip in August.  I understand that in order to use these old passes for admission, we have to exchange them for current ticket media in person when we arrive at WDW, so we will not be able to make any FP+ reservations on these tickets in advance of our trip.  If a trusted friend goes to WDW before our trip, could I have that person exchange the old tickets for current tickets for me, then make our FP+ reservations using these tickets?  Do tickets from 2003 have to be exchanged by the person who originally used the tickets, or were those passes not tied to a particular person?  The passes are plastic with no bar code or name on them, but there is a magnetic strip on the top of each card.
> 
> 1. A complicating factor is that one of those old tickets is a child's ticket, and that child is now a teen/young adult.  Would a friend be able to exchange that ticket for a current adult ticket for us, or would my son need to be there in order to do this?  We also now have a 5 year-old son.
> 2. If the child ticket could not be exchanged for an adult ticket without our older son there, could we just use the child ticket for our youngest son?
> 
> 3. As an alternative, could one person in our family use several of these old tickets (once exchanged for current passes) to gain park admission for 4 days?  If Disney cannot tell us which family member each of these passes is associated with, then there is no way for us to know either, so I would like to use them in a way that would give us the most value.  I know that using multiple passes for one person's admission for several days would be more economical than buying each person 2-3-day passes, then using the balance of these old passes for the remaining days.
> 
> Thanks for any information any of you can provide!



1. No need to exchange the child's ticket for an adult version in advance.
As long as the old media was exchanged for new media, the child's ticket could be used to pre-book FP+,
and then, when you do arrive, that's when the child-to-adult ticket exchange can be done.
(FPs would survive.)

2. Yes.

3. Unofficially, yes.


----------



## Robo

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> So fast pass day is in a few weeks and I’m staying on site.
> 
> I can save 30 bucks by getting the magic your way ticket from undercover tourist.
> 
> 1. Can I get two tickets from there and right away link then to my Disney experience?
> 
> 2. Also, similar to when buying from Disney direct, can I add hopper in the future by calling Disney?



1. Yes. (I'd just buy "e-tickets" which are emailed to you.)
2. I don't understand the question.
Regardless, having a Hopper, does not affect pre-booking FP, so there's no need to 
worry about adding that feature in advance.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Robo said:


> 1. Yes. (I'd just buy "e-tickets" which are emailed to you.)
> 2. I don't understand the question.
> Regardless, having a Hopper, does not affect pre-booking FP, so there's no need to
> worry about adding that feature in advance.



Etickets come instantly right?

When you buy a 6 day ticket lets say from Disneyworld.com, that is not a hopper, you can always upgrade it to a hopper in the future 

I am just making sure I can do that with a ticket not bought from Disney directly.


----------



## Robo

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> 1. Etickets come instantly right?
> 
> 2. When you buy a 6 day ticket lets say from Disneyworld.com, that is not a hopper, you can always upgrade it to a hopper in the future
> 
> 3. I am just making sure I can do that with a ticket not bought from Disney directly.



1. If not "instantly," very soon.
2. Yes. In-person at WDW is the easiest way.
3. Yes. In-person at WDW.


----------



## rachel09985

I bought a Florida resident four day ticket, not the discover Disney. Can i add a fifth day to those tickets once i enter the park?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

rachel09985 said:


> I bought a Florida resident four day ticket, not the discover Disney. Can i add a fifth day to those tickets once i enter the park?



there is no Florida resident five-day ticket. you can upgrade, but you'll pay the full price difference between the FL 4-day and the tourist 5-day, and it will gain the tourist 14-days-after-first-use expiration period.


----------



## rachel09985

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> there is no Florida resident five-day ticket. you can upgrade, but you'll pay the full price difference between the FL 4-day and the tourist 5-day, and it will gain the tourist 14-days-after-first-use expiration period.


Thanks!

Let me make sure I am thinking this right. 

- no price bridging allowed with florida tickets to add an extra day after you first use it?
- we can add the park hopper after we first use the ticket though (not before we use it?)


----------



## Robo

rachel09985 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Let me make sure I am thinking this right.
> 
> - no price bridging allowed with florida tickets to add an extra day after you first use it?
> - we can add the park hopper after we first use the ticket though (not before we use it?)



Using a ticket before upgrading does not affect either the ability to upgrade, nor the price.

Using part of a ticket before upgrading is fine, but it doesn't "help" the upgrade, nor does it have any impact on the price of the upgrade.


----------



## rachel09985

Robo said:


> Using a ticket before upgrading does not affect either the ability to upgrade, nor the price.
> 
> Using part of a ticket before upgrading is fine, but it doesn't "help" the upgrade, nor does it have any impact on the price of the upgrade.


Well in my case I already bought the 4 day tickets so I don't think I can upgrade to park hopper before I use it. 

Is the first part correct?


----------



## gismo1554

I have a couple of questions I can’t  see answers for. We are looking at getting annual passes for the first time for our trip Int September as also planning on going in May 2019. I’m a bit unclear over a few th8ngs and wanted to check:

Once we’ve purchased, can we add to magic band before we get to the park or not? If we can does this class as the activation date when we add it? 
Is there a way to book special event tickets before activating the pass? We are going during food and wine and wanted to do a few special even5 some of which we think might do annual pass discount but obviously at booking time we won’t have activated the tickets although can/would purchase already if this gave a discount.


----------



## Robo

rachel09985 said:


> Well in my case I already bought the 4 day tickets so I don't think I can upgrade to park hopper before I use it.
> 
> Is the first part correct?



You can upgrade a ticket before you use it.
It will cost the same amount, regardless of when you upgrade it.

The system of upgrading and the cost can be found in the Ticket Sticky *HERE.*


----------



## Robo

gismo1554 said:


> We are looking at getting annual passes...
> 
> *1.* Once we’ve purchased, can we add to magic band before we get to the park or not?
> *2.* If we can does this class as the activation date when we add it?
> *3. *Is there a way to book special event tickets before activating the pass? We are going during food and wine and wanted to do a few special even5 some of which we think might do annual pass discount but obviously at booking time we won’t have activated the tickets although can/would purchase already if this gave a discount.


*1. *Nothing is ever "added to" a MagicBand.
You add items (like tickets or APs) to your MyDisneyExperience (MDX) account.
A MagicBand can then ACCESS those things in your MDX (like a ticket or AP or FastPass) when the MB is scanned.
(And, yes, your new AP can be connected to your MDX account before you enter a park.)
*2. *A new AP only starts "counting down" its year of use on the date it is first USED for entry at a park gate.
It does not get "activated" when it is purchased or when it is connected to your MDX account.
If you are going to be using a new AP for the first time, all adults with an AP must go to a Guest Relations or ticket booth and show a legal photo ID before that AP can be used at the gate (MB or not.)
*3.* Yes.


----------



## matt314hew

This might be a dumb question but I am going to ask it anyway. 

This is my second trip since the magic bands came out. Will they send new bands to me?


----------



## Robo

matt314hew said:


> This might be a dumb question but I am going to ask it anyway.
> 
> This is my second trip since the magic bands came out. Will they send new bands to me?



If you are staying at a WDW resort, then yes.

(Your MDX account will give you the option of customizing the new ones or
even the option of refusing the new ones, if you don't want new ones.)


----------



## Cinderellie74

What if I want to upgrade my silver ap to gold on the monthly payment plan?


----------



## Robo

Cinderellie74 said:


> What if I want to upgrade my silver ap to gold on the monthly payment plan?



From what I've seen, you may have to pay in full (no more payments) at the time of the upgrade.

But, that might not be the case.
Call and ask WDW ticketing at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat.


----------



## matt314hew

Robo said:


> If you are staying at a WDW resort, then yes.
> 
> (Your MDX account will give you the option of customizing the new ones or
> even the option of refusing the new ones, if you don't want new ones.)



Thank you. I figured they would and I did the customization today but wanted to double check


----------



## princessemsmom

It is time for my renewal for our AP.  We currently have a Silver AP that expires on the 20th.

We also have a bounce back package (w/4 day park hopper) booked for December, during what would be blackout dates on either Silver or Gold.

If I am doing quick math - I could add the cost of the 4 day hopper to say the Silver AP and get an idea of what I am paying for tickets in total.

If that quick math is accurate, it would be most cost effective for me to buy a Platinum AP - no blackouts and cancel the BB offer in its current state.  In addition to that I would get MM to use on all visits.

Just want to see if I am top line thinking thru correctly.

thx


----------



## Robo

princessemsmom said:


> It is time for my renewal for our AP.  We currently have a Silver AP that expires on the 20th.
> 
> We also have a bounce back package (w/4 day park hopper) booked for December, during what would be blackout dates on either Silver or Gold.
> 
> If I am doing quick math - I could add the cost of the 4 day hopper to say the Silver AP and get an idea of what I am paying for tickets in total.
> 
> If that quick math is accurate, it would be most cost effective for me to buy a Platinum AP - no blackouts and cancel the BB offer in its current state.  In addition to that I would get MM to use on all visits.
> 
> Just want to see if I am top line thinking thru correctly.
> 
> thx



(For those reading along, we are discussing Florida Resident tickets.)

The difference between a Silver AP and a Platinum AP is $290.00.
(And, yes, you'd get a year of MM/PhotoPass so that cost would factor in to a large degree.)

The cost of a 4-day Hopper is $216.50.

BTW, even though it is possible to renew your current AP 
(and CHANGE it to the Platinum for the next year and still get the renewal discount rate) 
I would NOT renew the current AP at this time,
but instead, wait and buy a new Platinum AP 60 days before (for booking FP+) your Dec. trip dates.

All prices, plus tax.


----------



## gismo1554

Robo said:


> *1. *Nothing is ever "added to" a MagicBand.
> You add items (like tickets or APs) to your MyDisneyExperience (MDX) account.
> A MagicBand can then ACCESS those things in your MDX (like a ticket or AP or FastPass) when the MB is scanned.
> (And, yes, your new AP can be connected to your MDX account before you enter a park.)


 Thanks. As said in my question I was checking it we could add it as I understand it wont automatically be added. My query was regarding if it could be added in advance of it being activated which you also answered so thank you . Sorry I wasn't clear. Can I just check, how do you add it to your magic band? Do you just add the voucher code or do you have to wait to get the pass from guest services? We are from the UK so wont be able to do this until we get to the park on our first day


> 2. A new AP only starts "counting down" its year of use on the date it is first USED for entry at a park gate.
> It does not get "activated" when it is purchased or when it is connected to your MDX account.
> If you are going to be using a new AP for the first time, all adults with an AP must go to a Guest Relations or ticket booth and show a legal photo ID before that AP can be used at the gate (MB or not.)
> *3.* Yes.



Thanks so much! This is exactly what we wanted to check


----------



## Robo

gismo1554 said:


> Thanks. As said in my question I was checking it we could add it as I understand it wont automatically be added. My query was regarding if it could be added in advance of it being activated which you also answered so thank you . Sorry I wasn't clear.
> 
> 1. Can I just check, how do you add it to your magic band?
> 2. Do you just add the voucher code
> 3. or do you have to wait to get the pass from guest services?
> 4. We are from the UK so wont be able to do this until we get to the park on our first day


1. Again, you don't (you CAN'T) add anything to your MagicBand.
A MB is not used or needed at all _before_ your trip.
It just a convenient tool that can be used at WDW.
You add things (like tickets) to your MyDisneyExperience account.
2. If you order your AP directly from Disney via your MDX account, your
AP/ticket will automatically appear in the MDX account when you buy it.
3. No. You can (in one way or another) get your purchased AP/tickets loaded into your MDX
in advance in time to make your FP+ reservations.
4. If you have MagicBands, you won't ever have to convert the vouchers to actual tickets.
You should not have any trouble adding your AP/tickets to your MDX.
If you do, come back here for more info.[/QUOTE]


----------



## princessemsmom

Robo said:


> (For those reading along, we are discussing Florida Resident tickets.)
> 
> The difference between a Silver AP and a Platinum AP is $290.00.
> (And, yes, you'd get a year of MM/PhotoPass so that cost would factor in to a large degree.)
> 
> The cost of a 4-day Hopper is $216.50.
> 
> BTW, even though it is possible to renew your current AP
> (and CHANGE it to the Platinum for the next year and still get the renewal discount rate)
> I would NOT renew the current AP at this time,
> but instead, wait and buy a new Platinum AP 60 days before (for booking FP+) your Dec. trip dates.
> 
> All prices, plus tax.



ok so the math works for me to upgrade to Platinum once I include the Dec tix and  Memory Maker.  

Noted on the waiting, but what I did not mention is that we go for a few days in the fall for Food and Wine.  And I was thinking I may run up for a few days to check out Toy Story Land.  With that being said I think it's best to renew when I am there this week and take advantage of the discount????

Thank you Robo!!!!


----------



## Robo

princessemsmom said:


> what I did not mention is that we go for a few days in the fall for Food and Wine.  And I was thinking I may run up for a few days to check out Toy Story Land.  With that being said I think it's best to renew when I am there this week and take advantage of the discount????



Generally, it is most advantageous to RENEW an AP if you will actually be USING the renewed AP within 2 months of the renewal date.
(The renewal discount is equivalent to about 2 months of an AP "year of use.")

Otherwise, it can make more sense to not renew, but to wait and buy a NEW AP when you do make your next trip, and get a full new year of use from the new AP.

If you will be making a WDW visit during the first two months of the renewed AP,
by all means, you should renew it.
And, you CAN get the "renewal rate" on the more expensive AP that you are considering.


----------



## princessemsmom

Robo said:


> Generally, it is most advantageous to RENEW an AP if you will actually be USING the renewed AP within 2 months of the renewal date.
> (The renewal discount is equivalent to about 2 months of an AP "year of use.")
> 
> Otherwise, it can make more sense to not renew, but to wait and buy a NEW AP when you do make your next trip, and get a full new year of use from the new AP.
> 
> If you will be making a WDW visit during the first two months of the renewed AP,
> by all means, you should renew it.
> And, you CAN get the "renewal rate" on the more expensive AP that you are considering.



Perfect info.  Will check my calendar and see what I see.  Thank you so much


----------



## gismo1554

Robo said:


> 1. Again, you don't (you CAN'T) add anything to your MagicBand.
> A MB is not used or needed at all _before_ your trip.
> It just a convenient tool that can be used at WDW.
> You add things (like tickets) to your MyDisneyExperience account.
> 2. If you order your AP directly from Disney via your MDX account, your
> AP/ticket will automatically appear in the MDX account when you buy it.
> 3. No. You can (in one way or another) get your purchased AP/tickets loaded into your MDX
> in advance in time to make your FP+ reservations.
> 4. If you have MagicBands, you won't ever have to convert the vouchers to actual tickets.
> You should not have any trouble adding your AP/tickets to your



Thanks for all your help you are a star. Hopefully the last question, how does the free parking work? Do our tickets need to be activated to get it or do we show our voucher the first day we go to the parks?


----------



## Robo

gismo1554 said:


> how does the free parking work? Do our tickets need to be activated to get it or do we show our voucher the first day we go to the parks?


If you are staying at a WDW resort, you just show your Magic Band at the theme park parking lot gate,
and you can park free.

If you are NOT staying at a WDW resort and will be using your AP to get free parking...
Tell the CM at the parking gate that you are activating a new AP.
If he lets you in free, great!
But, if he charges you for the parking, just keep the receipt and when you activate the AP, show the CM the parking receipt and
the CM will reimburse you for the parking fee.


----------



## sara_s

I am doing a happy dance! I'm a lifelong FL resident who has never had an Annual Pass....until now! DH bought us AP's as a birthday gift to me!


----------



## gismo1554

Robo said:


> If you are staying at a WDW resort, you just show your Magic Band at the theme park parking lot gate,
> and you can park free.
> 
> If you are NOT staying at a WDW and will be using your AP to get free parking...
> Tell the CM at the parking gate that you are activating a new AP.
> If he lets you in free, great!
> But, if he charges you for the parking, just keep the receipt and when you activate the AP, show the CM the parking receipt and
> the CM will reimburse you for the parking fee.



That's great thanks


----------



## luvallprincesses

I want to be sure I’m interpreting some info correctly in the first few posts. 

1.  Concerning the Park Hopper Plus tickets: If purchasing a six day pass, and use up the six days of Main Park entries for the first 6 consecutive days, a 7th day could be used to go to a Water Park (provided 6 secondary park entries have not already been used) even though the 6 Main Park days have been exhausted. 

2.  If a six day pass is purchased and on the sixth day we decide we want a seventh day of a park, we can upgrade our ticket on that sixth day (before the last park closes?) to add a seventh day for the $10/person that is the difference in the original costs of a 6 day versus 7 day. 

Please correct me if I misunderstood either/both of these situations.


----------



## karen4546

i was gifted a 1 day park hopper.  I am going in December 2018 and staying on site for 5 nights.  I would like to upgrade the ticket to the 5 day ph but when I called the person on the line said the ORIGINAL PURCHASER has to call to upgrade the ticket and the same credit card has to be used.  I said well I was going to upgrade my 5 day park hopper to an annual pass could I also use the 1 day park hopper to pay the difference of the 1 day and the 5 day phs to the annual pass and he said yes.  is this true?  if I buy a 5 day ph, memory maker will they deduct as follows

annual pass minus 1 day ph minus 5 day ph minus memory maker = new price for annual pass  

any help is appreciated


----------



## Robo

luvallprincesses said:


> 1.  Concerning the Park Hopper Plus tickets: If purchasing a six day pass, and use up the six days of Main Park entries for the first 6 consecutive days,
> a 7th day could be used to go to a Water Park (provided 6 secondary park entries have not already been used) even though the 6 Main Park days have been exhausted.
> 
> 2.  If a six day pass is purchased and on the sixth day we decide we want a seventh day of a park, we can upgrade our ticket on that sixth day (before the last park closes?)
> to add a seventh day for the $10/person that is the difference in the original costs of a 6 day versus 7 day.



1. Correct.
2. Correct. (Plus tax, of course.)


----------



## Robo

karen4546 said:


> i was gifted a 1 day park hopper.  I am going in December 2018 and staying on site for 5 nights.  I would like to upgrade the ticket to the 5 day ph but
> 1. when I called the person on the line said the ORIGINAL PURCHASER has to call to upgrade the ticket and the same credit card has to be used.
> I said well I was going to upgrade my 5 day park hopper to an annual pass
> 2. could I also use the 1 day park hopper to pay the difference of the 1 day and the 5 day phs to the annual pass and he said yes.  is this true?
> 3. if I buy a 5 day ph, memory maker will they deduct as follows
> 4. annual pass minus 1 day ph minus 5 day ph minus memory maker = new price for annual pass
> 
> any help is appreciated


1. Yes. If you want to do this in advance of arrival at WDW.
But, after you arrive at WDW, you can upgrade the ticket yourself.
2. Well...
3. You CANNOT use the value of TWO separate tickets to help pay for an upgrade to AP.

So... either have the original purchaser upgrade your current ticket to a 5-day ticket,
and then do the upgrade from that 5-day ticket to AP in-person.
OR... do NOT buy the additional 5-day ticket before you arrive, but wait
and just upgrade the 1-day ticket to AP in-person.

Do not buy the Memory Maker in advance.
No need to do that if you will be upgrading to an AP.
(You will still get all of your pictures.)

I figure that you want the 5-day ticket in advance in order to pre-book 5 days worth of FP+.


----------



## sara_s

Hey all - in an effort to surprise me, my husband had to create his own MDE account in order to buy us APs. I am normally the planner for all our trips, but now I can't link our tickets to my MDE account, which drives me insane. Is there any way around this? Or am I going to need to make his account my new main account?

ETA: I think we figured it out - he invited me to share planning, and now it shows up in my MDE account. Whew! My OCD was not going to like that!


----------



## Robo

sara_s said:


> Hey all - in an effort to surprise me, my husband had to create his own MDE account in order to buy us APs. I am normally the planner for all our trips, but now I can't link our tickets to my MDE account, which drives me insane. Is there any way around this? Or am I going to need to make his account my new main account?



"Invite" *his* account to become a "friend & family" of  *your* account.

Click *HERE.*


----------



## Gilbert Loo

Hi Everyone,

I’m just checking.

We have annual passes that we will let expire due to their timing.  (expires in Aug).  We do have a 2-day park hopper that we purchase for this summer's free dining last fall.  I was wondering how would we be able to book our fast passes for a 7 day trip we are planning in Dec?  We are staying at Pop.  Do I call and upgrade the park hoppers to an annual pass and then activate them at the 60 day mark? or tell them to activate in Dec and still be able to book the fast passes?

Can anyone let me know our best course of action?


----------



## Robo

Gilbert Loo said:


> We have annual passes that we will let expire due to their timing.  (expires in Aug).  We do have a 2-day park hopper that we purchase for this summer's free dining last fall.  I was wondering how would we be able to book our fast passes for a 7 day trip we are planning in Dec?  We are staying at Pop.
> 1. Do I call and upgrade the park hoppers to an annual pass and then activate them at the 60 day mark?
> 2. or tell them to activate in Dec and still be able to book the fast passes?


1. You don't (you CAN'T, actually) _activate_ an AP except when you are in-person at WDW.
HOWEVER, you CAN BOOK advance FP+ with just an AP Voucher (unactivated new AP) in your
MDX account.
2. You don't have to tell them anything except that you want to change your package tickets to AP. (And, of course pay for the AP(s) when you do.)
Again , the AP cannot be "activated" until you are at WDW, anyway.

Another choice is to call and change your 2-day tickets to 7-day tickets so that you can advance-book 7 days worth of FP+before your trip, and THEN,
upgrade the 7-day ticket(s) to AP(s) after you arrive at WDW.


----------



## Gilbert Loo

Robo said:


> 1. You don't (you CAN'T, actually) activate an AP except when in-person at WDW.
> HOWEVER, you CAN BOOK advance FP+ with just an AP Voucher (unactivated new AP) in your
> MDX account.
> 2. You don't have to tell them anything  except that you want to change your package tickets to AP.
> Again , the AP cannot be "activated" until you are at WDW, anyway.



Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Robo

Gilbert Loo said:


> Thanks for the clarification!



You're welcome!

Another choice is to call and change your 2-day tickets to 7-day tickets so that you can advance-book 7 days worth of FP+before your trip, and THEN,
upgrade the 7-day ticket(s) to AP(s) after you arrive at WDW.


----------



## Gilbert Loo

Ah, you can do multiple upgrades as long as the value keeps increasing?


----------



## Robo

Gilbert Loo said:


> Ah, you can do multiple upgrades as long as the value keeps increasing?



As many as you like (up to the maximum ticket/AP.)


----------



## JessiMommy

My family has activated AP’s. We are bringing my daughter’s minor friend next week. The friend had her mother purchase her an AP voucher via the website. Friend does not have an ID. I have shared planning info with her mother and can now see her pass on my MDE. I was able to reserve her fast passes. We called Disney and they say if she’s under 18 she doesn’t need any proof to activate the pass. This makes me nervous. I’m questioning if this info is correct. Really don’t want to have issues once we arrive. Anyone experience anything like this?


----------



## Robo

JessiMommy said:


> My family has activated AP’s. We are bringing my daughter’s minor friend next week. The friend had her mother purchase her an AP voucher via the website. Friend does not have an ID. I have shared planning info with her mother and can now see her pass on my MDE. I was able to reserve her fast passes. We called Disney and they say if she’s under 18 she doesn’t need any proof to activate the pass. This makes me nervous. I’m questioning if this info is correct. Really don’t want to have issues once we arrive. Anyone experience anything like this?


Guests under 18 yrs. don’t need ID.


----------



## JessiMommy

Robo said:


> Guests under 18 yrs. don’t need ID.



Thank you.


----------



## mmouse50

On a tight time frame so originally I bought 1 day 1 park tix - but couldn’t get FP for FOP for opting to go early one morning and then dessert party at Epcot that night - can I upgrade the 1 day 1 park tix to PH while everyone is enjoying a ride I don’t want to ride? Or do I physically have to have their magic bands?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

mmouse50 said:


> On a tight time frame so originally I bought 1 day 1 park tix - but couldn’t get FP for FOP for opting to go early one morning and then dessert party at Epcot that night - can I upgrade the 1 day 1 park tix to PH while everyone is enjoying a ride I don’t want to ride? Or do I physically have to have their magic bands?



Technically, you're 'supposed to' have everyone present, or at least have their ticket media (MagicBands or cards), in order to do an upgrade.

Some CMs will attempt to look up the other tickets if they're all linked on the same MDX account (and you know the account's email address) or if all the tickets were originally purchased together. Others are either unable or unwilling to do this process.

(If anyone in the party is a Florida resident and wanting the discount on the 1D PH, those folks absolutely have to be there with their IDs either way.)


----------



## mmouse50

They are all linked to my account and under my email - Can I do this at the resort or do you have to go to guest services?  I will be at the Beach Club so I can go to the international gateway while they are swimming as long as they don't need to keep their magic bands on all the time while in the pool.


----------



## Robo

mmouse50 said:


> They are all linked to my account and under my email - Can I do this at the resort or do you have to go to guest services?  I will be at the Beach Club so I can go to the international gateway while they are swimming as long as they don't need to keep their magic bands on all the time while in the pool.



You can upgrade at the resort concierge desk.
It should not be difficult to "have everyone" there, together (at the desk,) at some point, so that way you won't have any "issues" with upgrading all of the tickets.


----------



## longboard55

If we have a 7 day pass with hotel reservations, can we upgrade to a premier pass at The park


----------



## Robo

longboard55 said:


> If we have a 7 day pass with hotel reservations, can we upgrade to a premier pass at The park


Yes.


----------



## hoffj070

Robo - Thank you for all of the info in this thread on adding days to tickets. We arrived yesterday and had purchased 5 day park hopper tickets from UT before the last price increase. I asked at the hotel lobby to upgrade to 7 day park hoppers. The price they calculated was exactly what I was expecting based on the info you provided here. It was great their pricing matched my calculation. Without your info I wouldn’t have known what the right number was.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Forgive me if this has been answered a thousand times!

We have a free dining package starting on a Thursday. Due to some travel changes we also have a room only reservation for Tuesday and Wednesday. We will be going to Disney Springs for dinner that Tuesday night. I know that we can go to Guest Services to activate the MYW tickets 2 days early 

The question I have is -will I be able to get fast passes for Wednesday through MDE after we activate the tickets Tuesday night or do we have to wait until we get to the park in Wednesday?

Thank you so much!


----------



## mum22girlz

I have a couple of ticket questions.
1) I have an After 2PM conference ticket that I was not able to use due to Irma. Is it possible to upgrade to a full day ticket?
2) My daughter is going on a trip with the band to march in the MK. Do you have any idea what type of tickets these will be? Do you think they will be upgradeable?

Thanks!!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

mum22girlz said:


> I have a couple of ticket questions.
> 1) I have an After 2PM conference ticket that I was not able to use due to Irma. Is it possible to upgrade to a full day ticket?
> 2) My daughter is going on a trip with the band to march in the MK. Do you have any idea what type of tickets these will be? Do you think they will be upgradeable?
> 
> Thanks!!



1) Ask at a Guest Relations location as they’re the most likely to be able to work with that ticket. Since you have a pretty good reason for not having been able to use the ticket, I’d accommodate you if I were a GR CM. 

2) If I had to bet, I’d say they’ll be Youth Market tickets (as those are generally what are sold to school/church/etc groups) and therefore probably not upgradeable, but it can’t hurt to ask.


----------



## Robo

DisneyMomx7 said:


> We have a free dining package starting on a Thursday.
> we also have a room only reservation for Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 1. will I be able to get fast passes for Wednesday through MDE after we activate the tickets Tuesday night
> 2. or do we have to wait until we get to the park in Wednesday?


1. Yes.
2. Nope.
Have fun!


----------



## Robo

hoffj070 said:


> Robo - Thank you for all of the info in this thread on adding days to tickets. We arrived yesterday and had purchased 5 day park hopper tickets from UT before the last price increase. I asked at the hotel lobby to upgrade to 7 day park hoppers. The price they calculated was exactly what I was expecting based on the info you provided here. It was great their pricing matched my calculation. Without your info I wouldn’t have known what the right number was.



Great to hear!
Thanks for the report!


----------



## denise5374

If I am upgrading Base MYW tickets to an AP at WDW, can I pay for the upgrade using my MB (room charge)?


----------



## Robo

denise5374 said:


> If I am upgrading Base MYW tickets to an AP at WDW, can I pay for the upgrade using my MB (room charge)?


Yes.


----------



## mum22girlz

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> 1) Ask at a Guest Relations location as they’re the most likely to be able to work with that ticket. Since you have a pretty good reason for not having been able to use the ticket, I’d accommodate you if I were a GR CM.
> 
> 2) If I had to bet, I’d say they’ll be Youth Market tickets (as those are generally what are sold to school/church/etc groups) and therefore probably not upgradeable, but it can’t hurt to ask.



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Robo-  thank you so much for all your help.  It is very much appreciated!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Question

If I buy a 7 day ticket and make fast pass selections (on site ), but end up wanting to stay an 8th day ( but taking off one day where I won’t go to a park ) can I make fast pass selections for the 8th day and get rid of the selections on a previous day to do it?


----------



## Robo

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Question
> 
> If I buy a 7 day ticket and make fast pass selections (on site ), but end up wanting to stay an 8th day ( but taking off one day where I won’t go to a park ) can I make fast pass selections for the 8th day and get rid of the selections on a previous day to do it?



Yes.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Robo said:


> Yes.



Thanks for the help. Last question. Just bought tickets and it shows me 30 days ahead. I have resort reservation linked. Is that normal? Will the 60 days ahead show when I get to my 60 day window?

Thanks


----------



## Robo

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Just bought tickets and it shows me 30 days ahead. I have resort reservation linked.
> 1. Is that normal?
> 2. Will the 60 days ahead show when I get to my 60 day window?


1. Yes.
2. Yes.


----------



## mesaboy2

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Thanks for the help. Last question. Just bought tickets and it shows me 30 days ahead. I have resort reservation linked. Is that normal? Will the 60 days ahead show when I get to my 60 day window?
> 
> Thanks





mesaboy2 said:


> *For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.


----------



## Robo

> mesaboy2 said...


Well, sure, if you're into fancy colors and stuff.


----------



## Kudmani

Made the mistake of reading a Disney Parks Moms Panel article and now I'm confused.  I should have known better.  Trying to confirm that I can make FP+ reservations for my entire trip at 60 days on a split stay as long as I have the tickets to cover.  Thought that I could, but the article suggested otherwise.


----------



## Robo

Kudmani said:


> Made the mistake of reading a Disney Parks Moms Panel article and now I'm confused.  I should have known better.  Trying to confirm that I can make FP+ reservations for my entire trip at 60 days on a split stay as long as I have the tickets to cover.  Thought that I could, but the article suggested otherwise.


Yes you can if both are at WDW resorts.
If the second resort is non-Disney, you’d have to make those day’s FPs one-day-at-a-time, each, 60 days out.


----------



## mesaboy2

Kudmani said:


> Made the mistake of reading a Disney Parks Moms Panel article and now I'm confused.  I should have known better.  Trying to confirm that I can make FP+ reservations for my entire trip at 60 days on a split stay as long as I have the tickets to cover.  Thought that I could, but the article suggested otherwise.



As noted by Robo above, yes.  All of this is covered in the Split Stay post in the FP FAQ.


----------



## Kudmani

Robo said:


> Yes you can if both are at WDW resorts.
> If the second resort is non-Disney, you’d have to make those day’s FPs one-day-at-a-time, each, 60 days out.


Thanks, @Robo.  Scanned the first page and didn't see it listed.  Should have had another cup of coffee.


----------



## mesaboy2

Kudmani said:


> Thanks, @Robo.  Scanned the first page and didn't see it listed.  Should have had another cup of coffee.



It’s really more of a FP question, which is why I referred you over to there.


----------



## SarahC97

I have a ticket question.

I have two trips planned one month apart. The first trip is base tickets, second is park hoppers. If both sets of tickets are linked to me in MDE, how do I make sure the right ticket is used on my first trip?


----------



## Wood Nymph

SarahC97 said:


> I have a ticket question.
> 
> I have two trips planned one month apart. The first trip is base tickets, second is park hoppers. If both sets of tickets are linked to me in MDE, how do I make sure the right ticket is used on my first trip?


One way to do it is to create a dummy person and reassign the ticket to them. When your 1st trip is over you can reassign the unused ticket back to yourself.  

Another way to do it is to wait in a really long guest service line for them to prioritize the tickets.


----------



## SarahC97

Wood Nymph said:


> One way to do it is to create a dummy person and reassign the ticket to them. When your 1st trip is over you can reassign the unused ticket back to yourself.
> 
> Another way to do it is to wait in a really long guest service line for them to prioritize the tickets.



Thank you!! I have people on my MDE that aren't going on the first trip - I could probably just assign the tickets to them, huh? I've just never messed around with ticket assignments. I'm afraid I'm going to screw it up!


----------



## Wood Nymph

SarahC97 said:


> Thank you!! I have people on my MDE that aren't going on the first trip - I could probably just assign the tickets to them, huh? I've just never messed around with ticket assignments. I'm afraid I'm going to screw it up!


I was nervous about it, too, at first. But I didn't have any trouble. You can always call Disney IT if there is a problem. They are really good at fixing ticket problems.


----------



## Bronte

My daughter who is a CP has about 6 comp. tickets that will exp. in 2020.
When she leaves Disney can she ask for those tickets to be placed on plastic cards so that she can use them in the future (Disneyland prior to exp date or New Years Eve at Epcot)


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Bronte said:


> My daughter who is a CP has about 6 comp. tickets that will exp. in 2020.
> When she leaves Disney can she ask for those tickets to be placed on plastic cards so that she can use them in the future (Disneyland prior to exp date or New Years Eve at Epcot)



To answer your question, she can have them converted to plastic cards at any ticket window on property.

To give more information, have her look at her comp tickets on the hub. If they've got a picture of Chip & Dale on them, they can only be used while she's an active CM, regardless of expiration date, because they require the use of her self-admission pass to "activate" them, rather like a 'regular' CM's main gate and guest passes.


----------



## disfanforlife

I have 2 DVC Member Gold Passes 13 for 12 - New Certificates linked on our MDE. We have not used nor activated them. It says they expire on 6/21/18. My understanding was that they could be used after that day we just wouldn't get the extra month. But now a message pops up saying my passes are going to expire soon?? Is there a ticketing number I should call to check on this or will the ticket type  expiration date change once we pass 6/21?


----------



## Robo

disfanforlife said:


> I have 2 DVC Member Gold Passes 13 for 12 - New Certificates linked on our MDE. We have not used nor activated them. It says they expire on 6/21/18. My understanding was that they could be used after that day we just wouldn't get the extra month. But now a message pops up saying my passes are going to expire soon?? Is there a ticketing number I should call to check on this or will the ticket type  expiration date change once we pass 6/21?



Try calling WDW Ticketing at

(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 

Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## disfanforlife

Robo said:


> Try calling WDW Ticketing at
> 
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> 
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


Thanks, will call tomorrow.


----------



## Bronte

Yes they do have chip and dale on them so that means they are just like my main gate passes with lots of black out dates and the guest has to be with the employee.
When I was hired I was told comp tickets (4 per year) could be gifted to people and that they had little to no restrictions like main gate access but I guess that was wrong.
I was hoping to use these tickets in the future for a trip to Disneyland after she ends the program or for her to be able to get into Hollywood studios for toy story land during the blackout times but neither of those plans will not work if they are just like main gate.
Thanks for the information ...
So much to learn !!!!!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Bronte said:


> Yes they do have chip and dale on them so that means they are just like my main gate passes with lots of black out dates and the guest has to be with the employee.
> When I was hired I was told comp tickets (4 per year) could be gifted to people and that they had little to no restrictions like main gate access but I guess that was wrong.



That's actually correct with regard to "normal CM's" comp tickets. Just not for the Chip & Dale tickets given to CPs and Seasonal cast.


----------



## Bronte

Thanks ravenclawtrekkie
I am very new to all this and there is so much (too much) information online and through other cast members it is hard to get a handle on my benefits.
So my daughter can use her tickets like my main gate. I have not used my main gate because they said if I link it to my Disney experience I would loose all my tickets now and any I buy in the future such as hard ticket events because you can only have main gate period.
My husband and I go to the parks way too much to rely on main gate (16 visits per year) so I will probably never use that perk for myself, family or friends.

Many have suggested to never link my main gate to my Disney experience and only use it to enter the park if I have guests but then I do not know how my main gate would then get fast pass at the 60 day mark for them if they where staying on property ... it’s all soooo complicated !!!!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Bronte said:


> Thanks ravenclawtrekkie
> I am very new to all this and there is so much (too much) information online and through other cast members it is hard to get a handle on my benefits.
> So my daughter can use her tickets like my main gate. I have not used my main gate because they said if I link it to my Disney experience I would loose all my tickets now and any I buy in the future such as hard ticket events because you can only have main gate period.
> My husband and I go to the parks way too much to rely on main gate (16 visits per year) so I will probably never use that perk for myself, family or friends.
> 
> Many have suggested to never link my main gate to my Disney experience and only use it to enter the park if I have guests but then I do not know how my main gate would then get fast pass at the 60 day mark for them if they where staying on property ... it’s all soooo complicated !!!!



I've had my main gate linked to my MDX for 3 years and never had any problems with any other tickets I've purchased and linked, including hard ticket events.

Also, your 16 per year visits doesn't apply to self-admission - you can get yourself in basically an unlimited number of days, except for self-admit blockouts (which are much less than guest pass blockouts). The 16/year only applies to spouse/guest pass uses.

As far as 60 day FP, I'm only familiar with being able to do that with my guest passes when I was the one staying on site. Check out the big FP+ thread, I think the topic of FP with CM guest passes gets addressed there?


----------



## Chris Rex

Please forgive a question that I'm sure has been addressed. I promise I tired to search the thread for the answer! 

Very simply: We have an annual pass (linked to a magic band, used already but still have time on it) and are going to be taking advantage of the Free Dining offer (Which of course requires us to buy tickets)

How do we go about arranging it so that the tickets remain unused and ONLY our Annual Pass is used? Is that done automatically if theyre both on the same magic band , do we need to convert the new tickets to a different magic band or a plastic card? Or are those 'minimum tickets' hard linked to the free dining plan that comes with it? etc etc...

We would simply like to save those tickets for a future visit since we have the annual pass anyway.

I'm sure many others have been in this situation and would appreciated any advice 

-Chris


----------



## Robo

Chris Rex said:


> We have an annual pass (linked to a magic band, used already but still have time on it) and are going to be taking advantage of the Free Dining offer (Which of course requires us to buy tickets)
> 1. How do we go about arranging it so that the tickets remain unused and ONLY our Annual Pass is used?
> 2. Is that done automatically if theyre both on the same magic band ,
> 3. do we need to convert the new tickets to a different magic band or a plastic card?
> 4. Or are those 'minimum tickets' hard linked to the free dining plan that comes with it? etc etc...
> We would simply like to save those tickets for a future visit since we have the annual pass anyway.


2. Nope.
3. Nope.
4. Nope.

1. Create a new "fake person" (just a a made-up name) in your MyDisneyExperience account and,
after you arrive at WDW before going into a park, transfer all of the package tickets that you want to "save"
under that "fake name." Your tickets will remain unused until such time as you transfer them back to
your real names when you are ready to use those package tickets.


----------



## disfanforlife

Robo said:


> Try calling WDW Ticketing at
> 
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> 
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


 Just thought I would let you know what happened. Ticketing couldn't help and said the only thing they could guarantee is that I could use the value of what I paid for the APs towards new ones. Told me to call MS for more help which I did. Took a long time on the phone but they were able to fix my APs and now the expiration date is 2030 and I will still have the 13 months too!


----------



## Robo

disfanforlife said:


> Just thought I would let you know what happened. Ticketing couldn't help and said the only thing they could guarantee is that I could use the value of what I paid for the APs towards new ones. Told me to call MS for more help which I did. Took a long time on the phone but they were able to fix my APs and now the expiration date is 2030 and I will still have the 13 months too!



Very nice!
They went above and beyond to give you a good outcome!
Hurray for Disney and congrats to you!
Thanks for the follow-up report.


----------



## disfanforlife

Robo said:


> Very nice!
> They went above and beyond to give you a good outcome!
> Hurray for Disney and congrats to you!
> Thanks for the follow-up report.


YES, isn't it nice when things work out the way you like and want them too.
I LOVE DISNEY!
Can't wait for our next visit.
As always, appreciate your advice and answering questions. Even though I have been going annually since 2006 and a DVC member since 2008 I always like knowing I can come here and ask questions and get help.


----------



## Chris Rex

Robo said:


> 2. Nope.
> 3. Nope.
> 4. Nope.
> 
> 1. Create a new "fake person" (just a a made-up name) in your MyDisneyExperience account and,
> after you arrive at WDW before going into a park, transfer all of the package tickets that you want to "save"
> under that "fake name." Your tickets will remain unused until such time as you transfer them back to
> your real names when you are ready to use those package tickets.



Thanks much!


----------



## Day-Day

My son upgraded his family from 7-day park hopper to an 8-day park hopper at Animal Kingdom and I think he got a pixie dusting today.  The CM mentioned that the tickets (four tickets) had a good discounted price.  The tickets were purchased from UnderCover Tourist when 2017 price increase was coming out.  They were actually 2016 priced tickets; there have been two increases since then.

The CM said something about over-riding or something to that effect so the cost to add a day was $10 for each ticket.  My son was not charged the price difference between the original ticket Disney price and the current Disney price so he got an extra day added to four tickets for a little over $40; just like the "old days".


----------



## Robo

Day-Day said:


> My son upgraded his family from 7-day park hopper to an 8-day park hopper at Animal Kingdom and I think he got a pixie dusting today.  The CM mentioned that the tickets (four tickets) had a good discounted price.  The tickets were purchased from UnderCover Tourist when 2017 price increase was coming out.  They were actually 2016 priced tickets; there have been two increase since then.
> 
> The CM said something about over-riding or something to that effect so the cost to add a day was $10 for each ticket.  My son was not charged the price difference between the original ticket Disney price and the current Disney price so he got an extra day added to four tickets for a little over $40; just like the "old days".



Very nice!
Gotta love the Pixie Dust!


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

I was poking around on my MDE this morning and noticed that I could reassign my non-expiring PH tix to others listed in my friends and family list. I have one day left on that ticket but will not be using it since I will be activating and using my AP. I was wondering if it was a glitch that I could reassign my non-expiring PH (I have previously used a few days) or is it a new option? Also, once activated, will my AP stay on top of my ticket list so I don't have to go and prioritize my tickets on my second trip?


----------



## Robo

CookieandOatmeal said:


> I was poking around on my MDE this morning and noticed that I could reassign my non-expiring PH tix to others listed in my friends and family list. I have one day left on that ticket but will not be using it since I will be activating and using my AP.
> 
> 1. I was wondering if it was a glitch that I could reassign my non-expiring PH (I have previously used a few days) or is it a new option? Also,
> 2. once activated, will my AP stay on top of my ticket list
> 3. so I don't have to go and prioritize my tickets on my second trip?



1. Gotta figure a "glitch feature" and not one to trifle with until more info is known.
Don't do the transfer.
2. That's also not something to be sure about.
3. You absolutely SHOULD set the correct priority at Guest Relations before entering a park,
AND you might want to double-check a time or two during your trip(s.)
And, I would have the priority "re-set" at the beginning of the second trip, just to be safer.


----------



## HollywoodTowerHotel

I have an AP and a one-day on-site reservation so I was able to make FP once I was 60 days our for 7 days.  Now I am 30 days out from the rest of my trip and I cannot make additional FP selections - MDE keeps telling me I have reached my FP limit.

Thoughts on what I should do?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

HollywoodTowerHotel said:


> I have an AP and a one-day on-site reservation so I was able to make FP once I was 60 days our for 7 days.  Now I am 30 days out from the rest of my trip and I cannot make additional FP selections - MDE keeps telling me I have reached my FP limit.
> 
> Thoughts on what I should do?
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry, but this is actually a FastPass question (not tickets.)

I can tell you that (from my limited FP knowledge,) with your AP,
you can book FPs up to 7 days, PLUS UP TO the remaining number of continuous *WDW Resort* days
that you have reserved.
But, you said that you only have a one-day on-site reservation, and you booked 7 days of FP.
(The 7 days would normally be the maximum advance FP booking using an AP.)
To me, that would appear to be your FP booking limit with only having the one-night WDW resort reservation.

BTW, you did not disclose what would make up "the rest of (your) trip,"
so I don't know the number of days, what else you have reserved, or where you are staying.


----------



## Day-Day

Taking in on my son's luck, my daughter went to Animal Kingdom after arriving Sunday and added a day to her 2016 priced ticket and was only charged $10.  Pixie dusted my family twice.  (In both cases, they added one day to their 7-day park hopper.)

I doubt I'll be so lucky when we go if we upgrade our old 7-day park hoppers.  If we try to upgrade, I've convinced myself to do it at Animal Kingdom.


----------



## Robo

Day-Day said:


> Taking in on my son's luck, my daughter went to Animal Kingdom after arriving Sunday and added a day to her 2016 priced ticket and was only charged $10.  Pixie dusted my family twice.  (In both cases, they added one day to their 7-day park hopper.)
> 
> I doubt I'll be so lucky when we go if we upgrade our old 7-day park hoppers.  If we try to upgrade, I've convinced myself to do it at Animal Kingdom.



Great news!


----------



## disneyfanforlife68

We have never expire tickets on our MDE but would like to use a 10 day hopper we have instead. I saw you sat to go to Gues Service to have them prioritized.  Will only Gues services at a park work or will Disney Springs or our Hotel work as well?


----------



## Robo

disneyfanforlife68 said:


> We have never expire tickets on our MDE but would like to use a 10 day hopper we have instead. I saw you sat to go to Gues Service to have them prioritized.  Will only Gues services at a park work or will Disney Springs or our Hotel work as well?



The locations are called "Guest _Relations_."
("Guest _Services_" carry luggage, etc.)

Guest Relations are at the theme parks, water parks, and Disney Springs.
I don't know if the Concierge desk CMs at the WDW resorts can prioritize tickets, but I'd
be more confident about Guest Relations doing the process.


----------



## jbinder95

Hi,

I have an upgrade question. We bought my mother a 3-day FL resident Discover Disney ticket last month, and she only used 2 days on it. We are going back next week, and she would like to come with us. Is it possible to upgrade her 3-day Discover Disney ticket to a 4-day ticket? The price difference is around $20 I think so it would be a major savings over buying a single day ticket. Thanks in advance if anyone knows the answer!


----------



## Robo

jbinder95 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an upgrade question. We bought my mother a 3-day FL resident Discover Disney ticket last month, and she only used 2 days on it. We are going back next week, and she would like to come with us. Is it possible to upgrade her 3-day Discover Disney ticket to a 4-day ticket? The price difference is around $20 I think so it would be a major savings over buying a single day ticket. Thanks in advance if anyone knows the answer!



I'm not certain, but I think Florida residents can upgrade at any time as long as their current ticket is still valid.
I hope someone in Florida replies.


----------



## Scubee

First off, thanks so much for those who contribute to answer so many of our questions!

I have an upgrade/dining question. We will be upgrading to annual passes on our next trip using our already-purchased 7d park hoppers. We also have prepaid for CRT. Can we still take advantage of the 10% off at CRT if we upgrade before dining there?


----------



## Robo

Scubee said:


> First off, thanks so much for those who contribute to answer so many of our questions!
> 
> I have an upgrade/dining question. We will be upgrading to annual passes on our next trip using our already-purchased 7d park hoppers. We also have prepaid for CRT. Can we still take advantage of the 10% off at CRT if we upgrade before dining there?



Yes.

I'm not not sure how to physically get the discount. You might have to make a special arrangement at the restaurant to "rebook" at the lower rate.

This is really a "Restaurants" question (click *HERE*)
rather than a ticket question.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

jbinder95 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an upgrade question. We bought my mother a 3-day FL resident Discover Disney ticket last month, and she only used 2 days on it. We are going back next week, and she would like to come with us. Is it possible to upgrade her 3-day Discover Disney ticket to a 4-day ticket? The price difference is around $20 I think so it would be a major savings over buying a single day ticket. Thanks in advance if anyone knows the answer!



Yep, this is fine. It should cost exactly $21.30 with tax if the 3-day was a base ticket (no PH). Make sure she brings her FL ID as the CM is supposed to ask for it when upgrading the ticket.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I'm looking for AP renewal advice.

Our APs expire 11/17/2018. We won't be returning until 3/1/2018. 

Should we renew in this year and get the discount, or would it be a better value to wait and buy fresh ones in 2019? 

We are taking 2020 as an "off year" to travel elsewhere. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Robo

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm looking for AP renewal advice.
> 
> Our APs expire 11/17/2018.
> 
> 1. We won't be returning until 3/1/2018.
> 2. Should we renew in this year and get the discount, or would it be a better value to wait and buy fresh ones in 2019?
> We are taking 2020 as an "off year" to travel elsewhere.
> 3. What do you guys think?



1. You must mean, 3/1/*2019*.

2. You will be saving money if you DO renew your current AP...
IF you will NOT be making a trip with any park days needed after 11/17/*2019* and for (at least) the first couple of months in *2020*.

If you KNOW your upcoming trip needs (for sure,)
it MIGHT even make sense to not buy an AP at all
but just buy tickets for your 3/1/2019 trip.
Don't know how many "days" that will be,
park hoppers needed?
Memory Maker?
Parking?

You didn't include any details (not even the kind of AP that you have) so we really
can't evaluate much further.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Robo said:


> 1. You must mean, 3/1/*2019*.
> 
> 2. You will be saving money if you DO renew your current AP...
> IF you will NOT be making a trip with any park days needed after 11/17/*2019* and for (at least) the first couple of months in *2020*.
> 3. Not really an opinion-type question.  Just math.




yep 2019. Can't get my head around that!

I just don't know what to do. I don't want to regret having it expire in 11/2019 and missing the chance at Star Wars previews....


----------



## Robo

SaintsManiac said:


> yep 2019. Can't get my head around that!
> 
> I just don't know what to do. I don't want to regret having it expire in 11/2019 and missing the chance at Star Wars previews....



If you KNOW your upcoming trip needs, for sure,
(in your first post it sounded like you DID know, now THIS one, not so much)
it MIGHT even make sense to not buy an AP at all
but just buy tickets for your 3/1/2019 trip.
Don't know how many "days" that will be,
park hoppers needed?
Memory Maker?
Parking?

You didn't include any details (not even the kind of AP that you have) so we really
can't evaluate much further.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Robo said:


> If you KNOW your upcoming trip needs, for sure,
> (in your first post it sounded like you DID know, now THIS one, not so much)
> it MIGHT even make sense to not buy an AP at all
> but just buy tickets for your 3/1/2019 trip.
> Don't know how many "days" that will be,
> park hoppers needed?
> Memory Maker?
> Parking?
> 
> You didn't include any details (not even the kind of AP that you have) so we really
> can't evaluate much further.





We have the platinum AP, so we would save about $400 if we renew all 3. We definitely plan on at least 2 trips in 2019, maybe 3 if we can swing time off. I wouldn't buy regular tickets. Definitely getting APs, just can't decide if the renewal discount is worth losing that time.


----------



## Robo

SaintsManiac said:


> We have the platinum AP, so we would save about $400 if we renew all 3. We definitely plan on at least 2 trips in 2019, maybe 3 if we can swing time off. I wouldn't buy regular tickets. Definitely getting APs, just can't decide if the renewal discount is worth losing that time.



Yup.
You will be saving money if you DO renew your current AP...
IF you will NOT be making a trip with any park days needed after 11/17/*2019* and for (at least) the first couple of months in *2020*.


----------



## bookbabe626

Scubee said:


> First off, thanks so much for those who contribute to answer so many of our questions!
> 
> I have an upgrade/dining question. We will be upgrading to annual passes on our next trip using our already-purchased 7d park hoppers. We also have prepaid for CRT. Can we still take advantage of the 10% off at CRT if we upgrade before dining there?



You need to upgrade the tickets to APs as long *before* the CRT dinner (or anything else you want a discount on) as possible.

Once you upgrade, you can call the Dining line to have the discount applied in advance.  (That’s what we did, but it was a prepaid tour we were getting a discount on.)  Or, although we didn’t try this, I was told that you could bring the receipt to Guest Relations afterwards and they’d refund the difference.

It makes sense to upgrade as soon as you can, in any case, since there’s lots of food and merchandise discounts.


----------



## maxiesmom

My sister is wondering what may work best for her.  She has a 5 day hopper at home that is a few years old, totally unused.  She wants to upgrade to an Annual Pass during our trip in the fall.  Will that 5 day pass be worth much, or would she be better off buying a new pass and upgrading to the AP from that?


----------



## Robo

maxiesmom said:


> My sister is wondering what may work best for her.  She has a 5 day hopper at home that is a few years old, totally unused.  She wants to upgrade to an Annual Pass during our trip in the fall.  Will that 5 day pass be worth much, or would she be better off buying a new pass and upgrading to the AP from that?



Where (from whom) and on what date did she buy the 5-day Hopper.
(Please be very specific.)

That ticket may be worth up to *$435.59* in an upgrade transaction to a greater ticket or AP.
(Again, the specifics of the purchase matter a great deal.)


----------



## maxiesmom

Robo said:


> Where (from whom) and on what date did she buy the 5-day Hopper.
> (Please be very specific.)
> 
> That ticket may be worth up to *$435.59* in an upgrade transaction to a greater ticket or AP.
> (Again, the specifics of the purchase matter a great deal.)



They were purchased from Undercover Tourist.  The date on them is 2/15/2015.


----------



## Robo

maxiesmom said:


> They were purchased from Undercover Tourist.  The date on them is 2/15/2015.


Very good.

That ticket will be worth *$435.59* when upgrading to AP.

Subtract *$435.59* from the current cost (including tax) of whichever AP she wants,
and pay that difference price for the upgrade.

The method I used to compute this is found in the Ticket Sticky *HERE.*


----------



## LadyK2257

1. If I purchase an AP online and am planning on staying on property, will I be able to make fast pass reservations at the 60 day mark or does the AP need activated first?

2. When I purchase the AP online, am I immediately eligible for any pass holder room discounts that might be going on or does the AP need activated first?


----------



## Robo

LadyK2257 said:


> If I purchase an AP online and am planning on staying on property,
> 1a. will I be able to make fast pass reservations at the 60 day mark
> 1b. or does the AP need activated first?
> 
> When I purchase the AP online,
> 2a. am I immediately eligible for any pass holder room discounts that might be going on
> 2b. or does the AP need activated first?



1a. Yes.
1b. Nope.
2a. You do NOT NEED to buy/have an AP or AP certificate in order to book an AP room.
You don't even need to buy an AP until _after_ you get to WDW on that trip with the AP discounted room (but, if  you want to book FP+ in advance, you need either tickets or
an AP in your MDX file to do so.)
2b. Nope. You can check to see if there are AP room rates on the DIS Resort Forum.
Then, you can book an AP room rate (if it fits your time-frame) and
just buy the AP whenever you're ready to book FP+.


----------



## LadyK2257

Thank you Robo!


----------



## jeremy1002

I bought a ticket that was immediately linked to my MDE.  If I don't have a magicband:

1) How do I get an RFID card that I can tap at the rides?
2) If after getting an RFID card, I move the ticket to another profile do I have to get a new RFID card or does the card follow the ticket?


----------



## Robo

jeremy1002 said:


> I bought a ticket that was immediately linked to my MDE.  If I don't have a magicband:
> 
> 1) How do I get an RFID card that I can tap at the rides?
> 2) If after getting an RFID card, I move the ticket to another profile do I have to get a new RFID card or does the card follow the ticket?


1) (AND, used to enter at the park gates.)
Stop by any ticket booth or Guest Relations. Have legal photo ID with you.
Provide the confirmation number or ticket number (it can speed things up if you also have the credit card that you used to purchase the ticket.)
The RFID ticket will be issued free of charge.
2) It will "follow."


----------



## closetmickey

Still can't believe it would cost me $75 each to upgrade my four UT 5 day PH pre 2016 tickets to current 6 day PH this July- when it would have only been $15 more originally!!  Guess its no park for us on arrival evening!  Just can't bring myself to give up our savings.


----------



## Robo

closetmickey said:


> Still can't believe it would cost me $75 each to upgrade my four UT 5 day PH pre 2016 tickets to current 6 day PH this July- when it would have only been $15 more originally!!  Guess its no park for us on arrival evening!  Just can't bring myself to give up our savings.



You can always ask nicely for a lower rate.


----------



## closetmickey

Robo said:


> You can always ask nicely for a lower rate.


Well I won’t get my hopes up, but maybe I will do that!! As always, thanks for the advice


----------



## VLee

Just curious to know, I upgraded an old 5-day PH to a 6-day PH when we arrived last Saturday.  We leave tomorrow and it turns out we did not need the extra day. They charged me $96 for the one-Day upgrade which I thought was high.  Is there any chance to get a refund??


----------



## Robo

VLee said:


> Just curious to know, I upgraded an old 5-day PH to a 6-day PH when we arrived last Saturday.  We leave tomorrow and it turns out we did not need the extra day. They charged me $96 for the one-Day upgrade which I thought was high.  Is there any chance to get a refund??


Well, IF you were overcharged, you should be able to get the over-charge amount refunded. 
As to getting a FULL refund for the unused day, that is strictly on an “ask very nicely” situation, as “officially” there are no refunds on purchased tickets. 
In any case, good luck.
(And. please post back with the results.)


----------



## jenniferhouston2

Ok guys, I have searched for this answer before posting, but I could not find anything definitive.

We are silver AP passholders with our anniversary date in September.

We are considering upgrading to gold APs so we can enjoy a summer visit.

Questions:
1. When you upgrade from Silver to Gold AP, is your anniversary date kept the same, or does your anniversary date now become the upgrade date?
2. If the anniversary date is kept the same, is there some reduction in the upgrade price (pro-rated), since some of the exclusive "gold" days have already passed?
3. Finally, we are paying monthly, on the plan afforded to Florida residents. Is it true that the down payment portion is waived if we renewed at our normal anniversary date? How will upgrading to Gold impact that?

Confusing enough? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

jenniferhouston2 said:


> Questions:
> 1. When you upgrade from Silver to Gold AP, is your anniversary date kept the same, or does your anniversary date now become the upgrade date?
> 2. If the anniversary date is kept the same, is there some reduction in the upgrade price (pro-rated), since some of the exclusive "gold" days have already passed?
> 3. Finally, we are paying monthly, on the plan afforded to Florida residents. Is it true that the down payment portion is waived if we renewed at our normal anniversary date? How will upgrading to Gold impact that?



1) Your anniversary date does not change.
2) The upgrade cost is not pro-rated.
3) Upgrading will have no effect on your ability to renew with no down payment. You’ll still have the window of 60 days before expiration and 30 days after to do a renewal with the discount and no down payment for a monthly payment contract. 

Also, you’ll pay the full silver-to-gold difference at time of upgrade; it can’t be rolled into your monthly payments.


----------



## disfanforlife

Robo said:


> Very nice!
> They went above and beyond to give you a good outcome!
> Hurray for Disney and congrats to you!
> Thanks for the follow-up report.



 I may just save those AP's for another trip that doesn't include black out dates - otherwise I will have to upgrade them to Platinum.
Here is another question: Can I use 6 day MYW PH that I have for our trip 12/16-12/22 and upgrade on our last day to a GOLD AP even though it will be during the black out time?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I know on the original page they say its rare to add days to your tickets after booked, but I called yesterday and they added another day to my ticket no problem. Booked tickets through Disney, and hotels through DVC owner. 2 months away from my trip


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

disfanforlife said:


> Here is another question: Can I use 6 day MYW PH that I have for our trip 12/16-12/22 and upgrade on our last day to a GOLD AP even though it will be during the black out time?



Yes, as long as you’re a FL resident or a DVC member and therefore eligible for a gold AP.


----------



## disfanforlife

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> Yes, as long as you’re a FL resident or a DVC member and therefore eligible for a gold AP.



Yes, we are DVC members. I have never done that before. I have upgraded to AP's before just never during black out dates. We usually don't travel during black out times and really don't need the platinum. I was reading some other posts and realized this might be an option for us since I have 6 day tickets but really also want to upgrade to an AP so we can use AP's again on the next trip in March.


----------



## goofy78

I purchased my AP last May and received the thirteenth month free. My current pass expires 6/25/18. If I renew, what will be my new expiration date? Also what would be the latest date I can renew the pass? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

goofy78 said:


> I purchased my AP last May and received the thirteenth month free. My current pass expires 6/25/18.
> 1. If I renew, what will be my new expiration date?
> 2. Also what would be the latest date I can renew the pass? Thanks!


1. 6/25/19.
2. 7/24.


----------



## goofy78

Robo said:


> 1. 6/25/19.
> 2. 7/24/19.



Thanks Robo!


----------



## Robo

goofy78 said:


> Thanks Robo!


I was not sure about WHICH  “renewal” you were 
asking,  but July 24 is 30 days following your expiration date.


----------



## goofy78

Robo said:


> I was not sure about WHICH  “renewal” you were
> asking,  but July 24 is 30 days following your expiration date.



I was asking for this year's renewal so I believe July 24, 2018, is the last day I can renew my pass for 2018-2019, correct?


----------



## Robo

goofy78 said:


> I was asking for this year's renewal so I believe July 24, 2018, is the last day I can renew my pass for 2018-2019, correct?


Yes.


----------



## pooh'smate

Has anyone recently upgraded a 10 MYW PH+ tickets with memory maker to an AP and had the memory maker price count towards your AP? I read the first page and it says sometimes you can get the $169 refunded or applied and I am just wondering if that was still the case. Thank you for your help.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

pooh'smate said:


> Has anyone recently upgraded a 10 MYW PH+ tickets with memory maker to an AP and had the memory maker price count towards your AP? I read the first page and it says sometimes you can get the $169 refunded or applied and I am just wondering if that was still the case. Thank you for your help.



Guest Relations can do this, ticket windows can't.


----------



## pooh'smate

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> Guest Relations can do this, ticket windows can't.



Thank you


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Quick question, I have 2 unused 2-day base tickets that I bought online from Disney last summer.  For some reason, I requested the actual cards to be mailed to me. (I originally bought 4 tickets but we recently used up 2 of them.) Our original trip had to be cancelled last fall and I'm hoping to be able to use these before expiration.  I still have the paper/receipt that the tickets were stuck onto with adhesive.  This paper states 1.14.19 as the expiration date. Robo says all tickets bought in 2017 must have first use by 12.31.18?  Which is correct? 
(Personally *I* could use these up in a snap but dh gets "parked-out" quickly. We have a DLR trip in Oct so I have to go easy on him. lol)

Also, if by chance we cannot return to WDW by 1.14.19, and I wish to apply the value of these tickets to a new ticket later in 2019, if I need to do this at a Guest Services window outside the park gate that is fine but would I not be able to pre-book fast passes with them?


----------



## Robo

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Quick question, I have 2 unused 2-day base tickets that I bought online from Disney last summer.  For some reason, I requested the actual cards to be mailed to me. (I originally bought 4 tickets but we recently used up 2 of them.) Our original trip had to be cancelled last fall and I'm hoping to be able to use these before expiration.
> 1. I still have the paper/receipt that the tickets were stuck onto with adhesive.  This paper states 1.14.19 as the expiration date.
> 2. Robo says all tickets bought in 2017 must have first use by 12.31.18?
> 3.  Which is correct?
> (Personally *I* could use these up in a snap but dh gets "parked-out" quickly. We have a DLR trip in Oct so I have to go easy on him. lol)
> 
> Also, if by chance we cannot return to WDW by 1.14.19, and I wish to apply the value of these tickets to a new ticket later in 2019,
> 4. if I need to do this at a Guest Services window outside the park gate that is fine
> 5.  but would I not be able to pre-book fast passes with them?


1. Go by what's printed on YOUR ticket material.
2. That's true, IN GENERAL. Nothing is "always" anything... with Disney.
3. See #1.
4. That is true, IN GENERAL. (There's that statement again.)
5. If a ticket is expired, FP+ cannot be advance-booked based on owning it.


----------



## VLee

Robo said:


> Well, IF you were overcharged, you should be able to get the over-charge amount refunded.
> As to getting a FULL refund for the unused day, that is strictly on an “ask very nicely” situation, as “officially” there are no refunds on purchased tickets.
> In any case, good luck.
> (And. please post back with the results.)



Well, I must have gotten a very nice cast member at the resort, because he was not able to get into the system that Guest Relations has; however, since the upgrade was paid with a Disney gift card and I had used that Disney Gift card also to pay on the room balance, he was able to refund the amount directly to my gift card--which works out to the same end result.

Also, I am happy to report that Guest Relations converted my very old Child 10-day No expiration tickets (3 which had never been used) to Adult 10-day No expiration tickets at no charge.

I also prioritized a ticket that I wanted to use first for our trip just completed.  There was an "old" ticket that I was not sure of the days remaining (it was also 10-day NE).  At first when I linked the ticket, it was showing 10 parkways left, but after I went through Guest Relations, it showed 5 days -- which in reality is what I think I must have had on it.

I guess I must keep my Fun Visit count myself, because an old ticket has no park days left, but it was 2 Fun Visits--however, these are NOT showing on the app or on MDE.  

Thanks for your help, Robo.   I have now converted all of my "old tickets" to adult and plastic form.


----------



## Duck143

Do the prices of AP's typically increase the same time of year as the regular tickets?  This has happened in February the past few years.


----------



## Duck143

goofy78 said:


> I purchased my AP last May and received the thirteenth month free. My current pass expires 6/25/18. If I renew, what will be my new expiration date? Also what would be the latest date I can renew the pass? Thanks!


How did you receive a 13th month free?


----------



## Robo

Duck143 said:


> Do the prices of AP's typically increase the same time of year as the regular tickets?  This has happened in February the past few years.


Roughly.


----------



## Robo

Duck143 said:


> How did you receive a 13th month free?


They offer those kind of promotions in various years for various “categories” of guests (sometimes Fl. residents, or DVC owners, or AP renewals, or sometimes... “everybody.”)

These things are totally unpredictable, and are generally very infrequent.


----------



## Duck143

Robo said:


> They offer those kind of promotions in various years for various “categories” of guests (sometimes Fl. residents, or DVC owners, or AP renewals, or sometimes... “everybody.”)
> 
> These things are totally unpredictable, and are generally very infrequent.


Are the promotions advertised somewhere or just luck of the draw?


----------



## Robo

Duck143 said:


> Are the promotions advertised somewhere or just luck of the draw?


They wouldn't be much of a promotion if they didn't advertise them.
But, if a guest is not a member of the promotion's target group, the info is not targeted at that guest.
If the promo is for "everybody," the word is much more widely advertised.
If you frequent the DIS, you're more likely to see nearly all of those promos.

(Again, it is very infrequent to get a 13 month AP offer.)


----------



## Duck143

Robo said:


> They wouldn't be much of a promotion if they didn't advertise them.
> But, if a guest is not a member of the promotion's target group, the info is not targeted at that guest.
> If the promo is for "everybody," the word is much more widely advertised.
> If you frequent the DIS, you're more likely to see nearly all of those promos.
> 
> (Again, it is very infrequent to get a 13 month AP offer.)


Thanks Robo!   I want to buy my family AP's for 2 trips in one year.  I want them basically a year apart, so 13 months would be awesome!


----------



## thiabelle

I have a one day ticket to HS for Opening Day of TSL (6/30).  Made my fast passes.

I have a two day PH ticket for my trip 7/23-7/24.  Made my fast passes.

Question- can I reassign my 2 day ticket to my phantom kids in MDE and NOT lose my fast passes?  I'm so afraid that if I were to reassign, I would lose my fast passes.  

If I can't reassign the tickets can I go to Guest Relations at Disney Springs to prioritize the tickets?  I will have to get creative because the 6/30 trip is a surprise for my daughter and she will be with me at Disney Springs on 6/22.

Normally I wouldn't care and would just go to Guest Relations but I know 6/30 will be crazy at HS.

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## wuzzle02

Good morning, 

I have an unused 5 day PH that I am interested in upgrading.  I bought the ticket directly from Disney at a ticket booth on a previous trip.  
From what I understand, I will have to do this in person at WDW.  

So, the downside of this is that I would only be able to make 5 days of FPs at the 60 day mark, right?  Thank you.


----------



## Robo

wuzzle02 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I have an unused 5 day PH that I am interested in upgrading.  I bought the ticket directly from Disney at a ticket booth on a previous trip.
> 1. From what I understand, I will have to do this in person at WDW.
> 
> 2. So, the downside of this is that I would only be able to make 5 days of FPs at the 60 day mark, right?  Thank you.


1. Generally correct. 
But, you can try calling and ask nicely.
WDW Ticketing
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat

2. Correct, if you cannot get the ticket upgraded beforehand.


----------



## Robo

thiabelle said:


> I have a one day ticket to HS for Opening Day of TSL (6/30).  Made my fast passes.
> 
> I have a two day PH ticket for my trip 7/23-7/24.  Made my fast passes.
> 
> Question- can I reassign my 2 day ticket to my phantom kids in MDE and NOT lose my fast passes?  I'm so afraid that if I were to reassign, I would lose my fast passes.
> 
> If I can't reassign the tickets can I go to Guest Relations at Disney Springs to prioritize the tickets?  I will have to get creative because the 6/30 trip is a surprise for my daughter and she will be with me at Disney Springs on 6/22.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't care and would just go to Guest Relations but I know 6/30 will be crazy at HS.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.


This is really a FP+ question.
But, here's what I can piece together...
If YOUR FPs are under YOUR name, and you transfer some of YOUR tickets to another account,
you will lose the FPs in YOUR account that were booked using the tickets that you have transferred away from you.

You absolutely CAN go to Guest Relations before you enter a park on your first trip and have
the priority set for any and all of YOUR tickets.
That way, no FPs will be lost.


----------



## Duck143

Sorry if this is a silly question.  If we activate our AP's on May 10, 2019, does it expire on May 11, 2020?  Is May 11, 2020 the last day we can enter a park using the AP's?


----------



## Robo

Duck143 said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question.  If we activate our AP's on May 10, 2019, does it expire on May 11, 2020?  Is May 11, 2020 the last day we can enter a park using the AP's?


May 10, 2020 will be the last valid day of use.

Why would you think asking about AP expiration would be a “silly question?”
It is, in fact, one of THE most-asked (and misunderstood) issues regarding APs.


----------



## Duck143

Robo said:


> May 10, 2020 will be the last valid day of use.
> 
> Why would you think asking about AP expiration would be a “silly question?”
> It is, in fact, one of THE most-asked (and misunderstood) issues regarding APs.


Thanks, Robo!    I've never had an AP and never planned 2 trips at the same time and I would hate to mess it up for the second trip in 2020.


----------



## Lynn CC

Will I be able to add my tickets to the magic bands after I get the bands or do I have to add them before they mail them to me?  It says I  have 6 days left, I guess that means before they mail them.  It's my first trip with magic bands.


----------



## Robo

Lynn CC said:


> Will I be able to add my tickets to the magic bands after I get the bands or do I have to add them before they mail them to me?  It says I  have 6 days left, I guess that means before they mail them.  It's my first trip with magic bands.



No tickets (or ANYTHING, really) are ever "added to" any MagicBand.

Just to keep things as clear as possible-

There is no reservation info, or ticket info, or credit card info, or FP+ info "put onto" a MagicBand.
A MagicBand only contains  a unique serial number that is used to access the information that is stored in a guest's MyDisneyExperience file.
When the MagicBand is touched to a "Mickey Head Reader,"
the MB's serial number is read and that number creates a an instant connection to the the guest's MDE account info.
The MagicBand works like the combination to a locked safe, or a key to a locked door.
The MB, itself, is not the container of the ticket or FastPass, or Room key number, etc.
The MB just *unlocks* the guest's file of info, allowing it to be accessed from her/his MDX account when needed.

So... WHENEVER you get new tickets or add a day or change to AP, etc.
the change will be made in your MDX account and any MB you have will be able to access
that change, immediately.


----------



## Lynn CC

Robo said:


> No tickets (or ANYTHING, really) are ever "added to" any MagicBand.
> 
> Just to keep things as clear as possible-
> 
> There is no reservation info, or ticket info, or credit card info, or FP+ info "put onto" a MagicBand.
> A MagicBand only contains  a unique serial number that is used to access the information that is stored in a guest's MyDisneyExperience file.
> When the MagicBand is touched to a "Mickey Head Reader,"
> the MB's serial number is read and that number creates a an instant connection to the the guest's MDE account info.
> The MagicBand works like the combination to a locked safe, or a key to a locked door.
> The MB, itself, is not the container of the ticket or FastPass, or Room key number, etc.
> The MB just *unlocks* the guest's file of info, allowing it to be accessed from her/his MDX account when needed.
> 
> So... WHENEVER you get new tickets or add a day or change to AP, etc.
> the change will be made in your MDX account and any MB you have will be able to access
> that change, immediately.


Thank you, I had no idea!


----------



## thiabelle

Robo said:


> This is really a FP+ question.
> But, here's what I can piece together...
> If YOUR FPs are under YOUR name, and you transfer some of YOUR tickets to another account,
> you will lose the FPs in YOUR account that were booked using the tickets that you have transferred away from you.
> 
> You absolutely CAN go to Guest Relations before you enter a park on your first trip and have
> the priority set for any and all of YOUR tickets.
> That way, no FPs will be lost.


Thank you Robo- Guest Services it is!


----------



## SouloTravlr

Am I able to make fastpasses with an unactivated AP?  If not, I'll purchase the amount of days I'll need and upgrade once there.


----------



## erionm

SouloTravlr said:


> Am I able to make fastpasses with an unactivated AP?


Yes.  If purchased online, it should be linked to your MDE account already.  If purchased by phone, you can manually link the voucher to MDE.


----------



## SouloTravlr

erionm said:


> Yes.  If purchased online, it should be linked to your MDE account already.  If purchased by phone, you can manually link the voucher to MDE.


Great, thank you.


----------



## imp&pixie

I have searched this thread but I didn't find an answer to my question.  I have 7-day park hopper tickets in my free dining package for a trip coming up in December.  I want to upgrade those park hoppers to APs when we arrive so that we can take advantage of the photo downloads and also because we have another off-site trip planned for April.  Can I upgrade the 7-day park hoppers to AP and still keep the free dining part of the package?

Thanks for sharing your amazing wisdom wisdom with us.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

imp&pixie said:


> I have searched this thread but I didn't find an answer to my question.  I have 7-day park hopper tickets in my free dining package for a trip coming up in December.  I want to upgrade those park hoppers to APs when we arrive so that we can take advantage of the photo downloads and also because we have another off-site trip planned for April.  Can I upgrade the 7-day park hoppers to AP and still keep the free dining part of the package?



Yes. The computer system that deals with tickets doesn't even "see" your dining plan.


----------



## vindwyn

I'm unsure if this has been asked elsewhere, but here goes. We are interested in purchasing the Florida Resident Weekday Select Passes for this fall. I know with any Florida Resident pass that my family needs to bring proof of residency, and that is fine. How will we get our Magic Bands, though? Will they be mailed to us ahead of time? Do we pick them up at Guest Services. My kids definitely want the bands, but I am not sure what the process is since there is the extra layer of verification for residents.


----------



## Robo

vindwyn said:


> I'm unsure if this has been asked elsewhere, but here goes. We are interested in purchasing the Florida Resident Weekday Select Passes for this fall. I know with any Florida Resident pass that my family needs to bring proof of residency, and that is fine. How will we get our Magic Bands, though? Will they be mailed to us ahead of time? Do we pick them up at Guest Services. My kids definitely want the bands, but I am not sure what the process is since there is the extra layer of verification for residents.



In general, AP MB's are mailed to new AP holders AFTER they have returned home from WDW following their first visit to WDW on which they bought the new AP. After that first trip, those guest's MDX account will have a notice to "customize" (pick the color and name to be put onto the MB) their MBs and after doing so, the MBs
will be mailed to the owners of the new APs.
(During the first trip when the APs are purchased, guests use the regular AP card, like in the past.)

_However, it has been reported that guests can go to the Frontierland ticket center in MK *during that first trip* and pick up MBs at that location.
If guests choose to do that, their new MBs will not have the guest's name on them, but the bands will work just fine.


 to posting (at long last) on the Disboards, *vindwyn.*_


----------



## experiment_6two6

I just became a Florida resident and I am wondering if it is worth it to become a AAA member to get the discount on the Platinum Annual Pass. Does anyone know the price AAA offers for Platinum? The only thing I can find on their site is "Starting at $643.99" and I am not sure what that means, other than it being significantly cheaper than if I purchased the Florida Resident pass directly through Disney.


----------



## Robo

experiment_6two6 said:


> I just became a Florida resident and I am wondering if it is worth it to become a AAA member to get the discount on the Platinum Annual Pass. Does anyone know the price AAA offers for Platinum? The only thing I can find on their site is "Starting at $643.99" and I am not sure what that means, other than it being significantly cheaper than if I purchased the Florida Resident pass directly through Disney.



Just look up the listing for WDW tickets on the "AAA South" website.

https://autoclubsouth.aaa.com/

AAA South is the division of the Auto Club that serves the Florida area.

(You need to enter a zip code that is in the "South" coverage area in order to access 
the correct site.)


----------



## experiment_6two6

Robo said:


> Just look up the listing for WDW tickets on the "AAA South" website.
> 
> https://autoclubsouth.aaa.com/
> 
> AAA South is the division of the Auto Club that serves the Florida area.
> 
> (You need to enter a zip code that is in the "South" coverage area in order to access
> the correct site.)



EDIT - The $643.99 is for a kids ticket. Sorry! For those who may be wondering in the future, you actually spend $34 more dollars than you would if you bought it directly from Disney. 

Thanks, I've done that which is where my confusion comes in. The cost to join AAA is $66.00, but according to the site (https://autoclubsouth.aaa.com/travel/disney-annual-pass.aspx) the Platinum pass is $643.99 before tax for Florida residents, which compared to Disney ($729.00 before tax) is significantly cheaper.

So, with tax, AAA is $685.84 + $66.00 = $751.84
Disney with tax is $776.39, which is a $25 difference.

In addition with AAA I would have the benefits of their services too, so I would be getting a membership plus an annual pass for cheaper than just the annual pass directly from Disney.

This seems too good to be true, which is why I was wondering if any AAA member in Florida could tell me if the price listed on their site for Platinum is accurate.


----------



## vindwyn

Robo said:


> In general, AP MB's are mailed to new AP holders AFTER they have returned home from WDW following their first visit to WDW on which they bought the new AP. After that first trip, those guest's MDX account will have a notice to "customize" (pick the color and name to be put onto the MB) their MBs and after doing so, the MBs
> will be mailed to the owners of the new APs.
> (During the first trip when the APs are purchased, guests use the regular AP card, like in the past.)
> 
> _However, it has been reported that guests can go to the Frontierland ticket center in MK *during that first trip* and pick up MBs at that location.
> If guests choose to do that, their new MBs will not have the guest's name on them, but the bands will work just fine.
> 
> 
> to posting (at long last) on the Disboards, *vindwyn.*_



Ok. That’s good to know. Would the bands at Frontierland have color choices, or would they be the default gray bands?

I’ve talked up the Magic Bands to the kids, and they each have a color in mind. 

Could I just order and pay for the bands myself ahead of time and have them linked once we arrive? I’m just weighing my options.


----------



## Robo

vindwyn said:


> Ok. That’s good to know.
> 1. Would the bands at Frontierland have color choices, or would they be the default gray bands?
> 
> I’ve talked up the Magic Bands to the kids, and they each have a color in mind.
> 
> 2. Could I just order and pay for the bands myself ahead of time and have them linked once we arrive? I’m just weighing my options.


1. There should be color choices, but maybe not all colors at all times.
2. Yes.


----------



## wdwcindy

If I purchase a Gold AP today from DVC, does that make me eligible for the Exclusive Access to Toy Story Land the WDW is promoting for this September?


----------



## AnnaKat

What's the expiration date for the special promo DVC APs that we purchased in Dec. 2017(promo ended 1/3/18)?!
We aren't going to be able to use them in Sept. 2018, afterall.
Will they expire on us on 12/31/2018?!
Or do we have that 2030 expiration date?
They were purchased over the phone with DVC Member Services,
and are linked to MDX.
Thanks !


----------



## Robo

AnnaKat said:


> What's the expiration date for the special promo DVC APs that we purchased in Dec. 2017(promo ended 1/3/18)?!
> We aren't going to be able to use them in Sept. 2018, afterall.
> Will they expire on us on 12/31/2018?!
> Or do we have that 2030 expiration date?
> They were purchased over the phone with DVC Member Services,
> and are linked to MDX.
> Thanks !



Magic Your Way tickets purchased in Dec. 2017 are due to expire Dec. 31, 2018.
However, I don't know if your promotional tickets expire at that same date.

Do this:
Log onto your MDX account using your phone app and check your tickets.
That may reveal their expiration date.


----------



## AnnaKat

Thanks Robo! MDX shows that they are good until 12-31-2030!
I had no hope until I read your postings on the various ticket types!
DVC MS told me they expired @ the end of 2018(@ the time I purchased them).
Thanks again!


----------



## tinkerbell615

Okay, so I quickly went through the first posts about tickets, and did not see this information, but I am sure it has been asked many times, and I am sorry in advance for the repetition. My family has been going to WDW since 1992, and has always purchased the Park Hopper with Water Parks and More tickets. We always had unused water parks on the tickets, and maybe even a day that we did not use. Can you guys please tell me when the MYW tickets started with the automatic expiration dates, or when you had to pay more for tickets that did not expire? I would love to know what options, or days that we have left on our old tickets. Is there a number that I can call to get the information, as opposed to actually visiting the parks to get the info? We only visit every 2-3 years, and I would like to know what is still left prior to our next visit. 

Thank you!!


----------



## Robo

tinkerbell615 said:


> 1. Can you guys please tell me when the MYW tickets started with the automatic expiration dates, or when you had to pay more for tickets that did not expire? I would love to know what options, or days that we have left on our old tickets.
> 
> 2. Is there a number that I can call to get the information, as opposed to actually visiting the parks to get the info?



1. Jan. 2, 2005.

2. Try WDW Ticketing at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## tinkerbell615

Robo said:


> 1. Jan. 2, 2005.
> 
> 2. Try WDW Ticketing at
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat



Thank you so much!!


----------



## DVC4US

AnnaKat said:


> What's the expiration date for the special promo DVC APs that we purchased in Dec. 2017(promo ended 1/3/18)?!
> We aren't going to be able to use them in Sept. 2018, afterall.
> Will they expire on us on 12/31/2018?!
> Or do we have that 2030 expiration date?
> They were purchased over the phone with DVC Member Services,
> and are linked to MDX.
> Thanks !



We have some of these too and are still trying figure out our plans for this year & next.  Ours show that they expire 12/31/30 also, but my biggest concern is these were a special promotion for DVC members and the terms stated the APs had to be activated by 12/31/18.  If we don't activate them by 12/31/18 and the money just stays there to use at a later date we are fine with that.  I might try to give ticketing a call today or tomorrow to see if they can give us an answer.


----------



## Robo

DVC4US said:


> We have some of these too and are still trying figure out our plans for this year & next.  Ours show that they expire 12/31/30 also, but my biggest concern is these were a special promotion for DVC members and the terms stated the APs had to be activated by 12/31/18.  If we don't activate them by 12/31/18 and the money just stays there to use at a later date we are fine with that.  I might try to give ticketing a call today or tomorrow to see if they can give us an answer.



Florida statute states that paid park admissions can't just "expire" without guest value.
The value will be retained.


----------



## DVC4US

Robo said:


> Florida statute states that paid park admissions can't just "expire" without guest value.
> The value will be retained.



Awesome!  That's what I figured would happen but was not totally sure.  Thanks for the info Robo!


----------



## Robo

wdwcindy said:


> If I purchase a Gold AP today from DVC, does that make me eligible for the Exclusive Access to Toy Story Land the WDW is promoting for this September?


I don’t know, for sure,  it I don’t see why it wouldn’t.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Never mind


----------



## DSLF

Hi! I have an unusual situation. Using point form here for ease of reading (sorry for the length)...I am looking to find a solution based on the following:

- Background: We are members of a points rewards type program. The company offers Disney tickets on their website and people can redeem points for set types of tickets (base tickets of 5 or 7 days).

- However, we requested to redeem a large amount of reward points for different, more specific types of tickets so that we would not have to upgrade at the park and could book fastpasses for an additional day in advance and add Hoppers (if you have a certain number of points you can request points quotes for items not listed in the catalogue).

- They asked for our shipping address so we assumed they would send us physical tickets. 

- Yesterday, we received an email forwarded by them from Disney - to their email address - that the tickets were available at the gate.

- We asked for them to send us the tickets as we need the numbers and were again told to pick up at the gate. I replied that I needed ticket numbers.

- While waiting to hear back, I read that we could maybe link the confirmation number to our account for "will call" tickets, but when I tried that, it said they were linked to an account already.

- I think that this company created a personal account to buy the tickets!

- Is there anyway to assign the tickets to our family's My Disney Experience now that they did this thing?

The email from Disney even indicates that the original payment method and ID are needed to pick up any tickets that aren't linked, which we clearly can't do, so I have no idea why they did not contact us to advise how they were obtaining the tickets as I would have told them that this would not work.

If someone knows of any way it can be corrected so we can link the tickets, can you please advise? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robo

DSLF said:


> Hi! I have an unusual situation. Using point form here for ease of reading (sorry for the length)...I am looking to find a solution based on the following:
> 
> - Background: We are members of a points rewards type program. The company offers Disney tickets on their website and people can redeem points for set types of tickets (base tickets of 5 or 7 days).
> 
> - However, we requested to redeem a large amount of reward points for different, more specific types of tickets so that we would not have to upgrade at the park and could book fastpasses for an additional day in advance and add Hoppers (if you have a certain number of points you can request points quotes for items not listed in the catalogue).
> 
> - They asked for our shipping address so we assumed they would send us physical tickets.
> 
> - Yesterday, we received an email forwarded by them from Disney - to their email address - that the tickets were available at the gate.
> 
> - We asked for them to send us the tickets as we need the numbers and were again told to pick up at the gate. I replied that I needed ticket numbers.
> 
> *1.*- While waiting to hear back, I read that we could maybe link the confirmation number to our account for "will call" tickets, but when I tried that, it said they were linked to an account already.
> 
> - I think that this company created a personal account to buy the tickets!
> 
> *2.* - Is there anyway to assign the tickets to our family's My Disney Experience now that they did this thing?
> 
> The email from Disney even indicates that
> *3a. *the original payment method
> *3a.*and ID are needed to pick up any tickets that aren't linked, which we clearly can't do, so I have no idea why they did not contact us to advise how they were obtaining the tickets as
> *4. *I would have told them that this would not work.
> 
> *5. *If someone knows of any way it can be corrected so we can link the tickets, can you please advise? Thanks in advance!



*1.* Unlikely that the confirmation number they offered you is NOT the Disney confirmation number.
*2.* Since I don't know how "the company" with whom you are dealing handles their tickets... no.
*3a. *Very "handy," (it can speed things up if there is any difficulty with finding your "order" *but not "required.
3b.* Yes. For SURE.
*4.* Can certainly be a problem when dealing with an "unknown quantity" like a "non-traditional" third party company.
*5.* Long shot: 
Call WDW Ticketing at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## DSLF

Robo said:


> 1. Unlikely that the confirmation number they offered you is NOT the Disney confirmation


----------



## DSLF

Robo said:


> *1.* Unlikely that the confirmation number they offered you is NOT the Disney confirmation number.
> *2.* Since I don't know how "the company" with whom you are dealing handles their tickets... no.
> *3a. *Very "handy," (it can speed things up if there is any difficulty with finding your "order" *but not "required.
> 3b.* Yes. For SURE.
> *4.* Can certainly be a problem when dealing with an "unknown quantity" like a "non-traditional" third party company.
> *5.* Long shot:
> Call WDW Ticketing at
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


Thanks!


----------



## Jenny-momof3

We currently have AP's.  I also have free dining booked for December.... I've only paid the $200 deposit so far.

We will be in Disney next week.  Do I need to do anything to make sure that the free dining tickets don't accidentally get used for this trip instead of our AP's?  I'm assuming they aren't even valid tickets since they're not actual paid for yet. But want to make sure I have all my bases covered.


----------



## Robo

Jenny-momof3 said:


> We currently have AP's.  I also have free dining booked for December.... I've only paid the $200 deposit so far.
> 
> We will be in Disney next week.
> *Do I need to do anything to make sure that the free dining tickets don't accidentally get used for this trip instead of our AP's?*  I'm assuming they aren't even valid tickets since they're not actual paid for yet. But want to make sure I have all my bases covered.


If the tickets CAN BE SEEN in your MDX account (now, and or during your upcoming trip) go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations
before you go to any park gate and have the APs' "PRIORITY" set to the highest priority.
The APs will then be used in preference to any other tickets.


----------



## Jenny-momof3

Robo said:


> If the tickets CAN BE SEEN in your MDX account (now, and or during your upcoming trip) go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations
> before you go to any park gate and have the APs' "PRIORITY" set to the highest priority.
> The APs will then be used in preference to any other tickets.


I can see all of them. So I will make sure to do that!  Thanks so much for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Lynn CC

My son would like to get tickets for all of us through his work.  He said for his portion it is 2 adults and 1 child the amount is $1072 for 4 day 1 park per day.  He could get DH & mine as well if I'd like.

Is that a good discount?


----------



## Robo

Lynn CC said:


> My son would like to get tickets for all of us through his work.  He said for his portion it is 2 adults and 1 child the amount is $1072 for 4 day 1 park per day.  He could get DH & mine as well if I'd like.
> 
> Is that a good discount?



Disney Price:
$404.70 Adult 4-day base with tax
$404.70 Adult 4-day base with tax
$383.40 Child 4-day base with tax
*1192.80 Total with tax*

Go to https://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/ticket-calculator

*From the site:*

Every day we check the Disney World ticket prices at Disney and the most popular authorized Disney ticket discount wholesalers:* 

UndercoverTourist.com 
OfficialTicketCenter.com 
kgstickets.com (Kissimmee Guest Services)
MapleLeafTickets.com 
OrlandoFunTickets.com 
ParkSavers.com 
*
We use those prices here, the Disney Ticket Discounts and Deals search engine for Disney World tickets. This search engine will find you the cheapest Disney admission for whatever you want to do.

The search engine can find hidden discounts and special prices. It knows all kinds of tips and tricks to save money on Disney tickets, too. For example, it knows that if you only want to visit a Disney water park once, a 1-day water park ticket is usually cheaper than adding the Water Parks Fun & More option to your Magic Your Way ticket.

All of the prices shown here include sales tax and shipping. Note that some vendors don't show these fees until the last step in the checkout process.
*
*


----------



## Dbktmc

Robo said:


> *Annual Passes (AP or APs)*
> 
> 
> *AP Activation:*
> Guests must first go to any WDW ticket booth or Guest Relations to purchase an AP, or get their pre-ordered AP certificate *activated* before that AP can be used at a park.



We are arriving at Disney on Friday with a brand new AP that was purchased over the phone so it is not yet activated.  We are staying at the GF and were hoping to be able to just jump on the monorail and go right into the parks.  Can you tell me if there is a guest relations window outside of the tapstiles at the MK?  I really don't want to have to go to the TTC just to activate our passes but I can't picture a guest relations location anywhere else outside of MK.  If there isn't a guest relations window outside of MK (besides the TTC) can we activate our passes at the hotel?

TIA!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Dbktmc said:


> We are arriving at Disney on Friday with a brand new AP that was purchased over the phone so it is not yet activated.  We are staying at the GF and were hoping to be able to just jump on the monorail and go right into the parks.  Can you tell me if there is a guest relations window outside of the tapstiles at the MK?



There is a guest relations window outside MK, as well as a ticket booth that can also activate your AP. Both are on the non-monorail side of the main entrance, outside the touchpoints. The ticket booth is a round-ish stand-alone structure, and the GR windows are right by the stroller rental, except on the outside instead of inside the touchpoints. I'm sure Robo has a map, but I am not that handy.


----------



## Dbktmc

Thank you!!  This is great news!  @Robo, if you have a map can you tell me where to find it?


----------



## Dan1

Wow this is a long stickie.......apologies if answers already provided as I didn't have time to go through the entire thread.

1. When does the 12 month AP clock start ticking for an AP purchased online through DVC?  The Chat person indicated that the 12 month clock starts ticking the day we first enter a theme park. I thought it started ticking the day we make our first Fast Pass reservation.  So, if we check into BLT on January 5, 2019 and go to MK that day to pick up our AP and enter MK, do we have until January 5, 2020 to still use the AP? 

Or, if we made the Fast Pass reservation for January 5, 2019 60 days in advance, say on November 6, 2018, can we still use the AP up to January 5, 2020 or only up to November 6, 2019?

2. I also asked the Chat person if the name used to purchase the AP had to match exactly the name on the driver's license (you know, just as the reservation for a plane ticket has to match exactly the name on the passport or driver's license used when one goes through airport security. He said yes it did.  However, in our Disney Experience accounts we don't use our formal names...........we use for example Dan Smith vs Daniel Stephen Smith that appears on our Driver's License. And in starting the AP buying process online there doesn't appear to be away to adjust our My Disney account names.

Thanks for everyone's experiences!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Dan1 said:


> 1. When does the 12 month AP clock start ticking for an AP purchased online through DVC?  The Chat person indicated that the 12 month clock starts ticking the day we first enter a theme park. I thought it started ticking the day we make our first Fast Pass reservation.  So, if we check into BLT on January 5, 2019 and go to MK that day to pick up our AP and enter MK, do we have until January 5, 2020 to still use the AP?
> 
> Or, if we made the Fast Pass reservation for January 5, 2019 60 days in advance, say on November 6, 2018, can we still use the AP up to January 5, 2020 or only up to November 6, 2019?
> 
> 2. I also asked the Chat person if the name used to purchase the AP had to match exactly the name on the driver's license (you know, just as the reservation for a plane ticket has to match exactly the name on the passport or driver's license used when one goes through airport security. He said yes it did.  However, in our Disney Experience accounts we don't use our formal names...........we use for example Dan Smith vs Daniel Stephen Smith that appears on our Driver's License. And in starting the AP buying process online there doesn't appear to be away to adjust our My Disney account names.



1) The day you first enter a theme park. So yes, if your first park visit with the AP is on 01-05-19, your AP will expire 01-05-20. Nothing to do with FP+ reservation dates.

2) Dan vs Daniel is fine. If it's something a reasonable person would accept as a derivative or nickname of the name on your ID, it's fine.


----------



## Tallent

Upgrading and paying for AP

We are arriving today (!!!!)  with 10 day hoppers--I plan to go to the park window to upgrade to APs this afternoon. Silly question but can I pay with my magic band or bring a credit card? 

Thanks!
Rachel


----------



## Dan1

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> 1) The day you first enter a theme park. So yes, if your first park visit with the AP is on 01-05-19, your AP will expire 01-05-20. Nothing to do with FP+ reservation dates.
> 
> 2) Dan vs Daniel is fine. If it's something a reasonable person would accept as a derivative or nickname of the name on your ID, it's fine.



Thank you very much, ravenclawtrekkie.


----------



## Lynn CC

Robo said:


> Disney Price:
> $404.70 Adult 4-day base with tax
> $404.70 Adult 4-day base with tax
> $383.40 Child 4-day base with tax
> *1192.80 Total with tax*
> 
> Go to https://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/ticket-calculator
> 
> *From the site:*
> 
> Every day we check the Disney World ticket prices at Disney and the most popular authorized Disney ticket discount wholesalers:*
> 
> UndercoverTourist.com
> OfficialTicketCenter.com
> kgstickets.com (Kissimmee Guest Services)
> MapleLeafTickets.com
> OrlandoFunTickets.com
> ParkSavers.com
> *
> We use those prices here, the Disney Ticket Discounts and Deals search engine for Disney World tickets. This search engine will find you the cheapest Disney admission for whatever you want to do.
> 
> The search engine can find hidden discounts and special prices. It knows all kinds of tips and tricks to save money on Disney tickets, too. For example, it knows that if you only want to visit a Disney water park once, a 1-day water park ticket is usually cheaper than adding the Water Parks Fun & More option to your Magic Your Way ticket.
> 
> All of the prices shown here include sales tax and shipping. Note that some vendors don't show these fees until the last step in the checkout process.


I’ll start comparing to see if I can find anything less expensive. His discount looks pretty good, but I’m not sure if that was the ore-tax amount he gave me. I’ll have to find out in order to compare.


----------



## Robo

Dbktmc said:


> Thank you!!  This is great news!  @Robo, if you have a map can you tell me where to find it?


Go to the Maps Sticky in my signature and look at the first MK map. #9 on that map.


----------



## Dan1

*What Would You Do? Buy Now or Buy in October?*

We are looking at purchasing the Gold AP (not as FLA residents but as DVC members). The most recent price increase we can find was Feb of this year.

We are traveling twice to WDW in 2019, the first time for in January 2019.

_Would you buy the AP now or wait until late October 2018 when you need to start booking Fast Passes 60 days out from reservation date?_

Pro Wait until October 2018 to buy AP's - Disney wouldn't do two price increases within 8 months, would it? Disney might offer the 13th month AP deal again between now and October as they did a couple of years ago,

Pro Buy AP's now - Disney might remove DVC cool kids benefit of buying the Gold AP, thus costing us around $260 more per AP if we are forced to buy the Platinum AP in October....buy now to eliminate that risk.

Appreciate the collective wisdom of the DIS!


----------



## Jajone

I am trying to figure out my upgrade to AP price. Purchased from UT in May. How can I tell the "created date" if it's an e-ticket?


----------



## Robo

Jajone said:


> I am trying to figure out my upgrade to AP price. Purchased from UT in May. How can I tell the "created date" if it's an e-ticket?


You can contact and ask UT.
(It is _very_ likely that it is a current 2018 ticket.)


----------



## Robo

Dan1 said:


> *What Would You Do? Buy Now or Buy in October?*
> 
> We are looking at purchasing the Gold AP (not as FLA residents but as DVC members).
> 1. The most recent price increase we can find was Feb of this year.
> 
> We are traveling twice to WDW in 2019, the first time for in January 2019.
> 
> _2. Would you buy the AP now or wait until late October 2018 when you need to start booking Fast Passes 60 days out from reservation date?_
> 
> Pro Wait until October 2018 to buy AP's -
> 3. Disney wouldn't do two price increases within 8 months, would it?
> 4. Disney might offer the 13th month AP deal again between now and October as they did a couple of years ago,
> 
> Pro Buy AP's now -
> 5. Disney might remove DVC cool kids benefit of buying the Gold AP, thus costing us around $260 more per AP if we are forced to buy the Platinum AP in October....
> 6. buy now to eliminate that risk.


1. That's the most recent and current increase.
2. 85% chance that it won't make any practical difference at all.
3. They have, but not very often and not recently.
4. They might. Anything is possible.
5. They might. Anything is possible.
6. Yup.


----------



## maxiesmom

I am going to be at WDW for 10 days starting October 26 this year, and plan to upgrade to an AP.  If I want to use it a few times next year, some of that time being in October, do I have thru Oct 25 to use the AP?  If I don't upgrade until the 28th, would that mean my AP would then be good thru the 27th the following year?


----------



## mesaboy2

maxiesmom said:


> I am going to be at WDW for 10 days starting October 26 this year, and plan to upgrade to an AP.  If I want to use it a few times next year, some of that time being in October, do I have thru Oct 25 to use the AP?  If I don't upgrade until the 28th, would that mean my AP would then be good thru the 27th the following year?



The AP clock will start based on the first day you use your initial entitlement.  If you first use that ticket on October 26, for example, your last day of use for that AP would be October 26 of next year—no matter when you do the upgrade.

Also covered in Post #5:


Robo said:


> *If upgrading from a MYW ticket,* and the MYW ticket has been partially (or fully) used,
> the expiration date of the new AP will be set to one year from the date of first use of the original MYW ticket being upgraded.
> If the MYW ticket has not been used, the expiration date will be one year from the date of the AP upgrade.


----------



## maxiesmom

mesaboy2 said:


> The AP clock will start based on the first day you use your initial entitlement.  If you first use that ticket on October 26, for example, your last day of use for that AP would be October 26 of next year—no matter when you do the upgrade.
> 
> Also covered in Post #5:



Thank you!


----------



## AMVdisney

Hi! I have a question about upgrading to APs. 

My boyfriend and I are traveling down to WDW in September on the “magical deal” for Labor Day. As many of you probably know, this comes with what are technically convention tickets. They are multi-day MYW tickets, not the kind that only allow you in after 1 or 5pm. 

We are looking to upgrade them to APs while down there, which is a process I am familiar with, but I’m just not sure if we can with the convention tickets. Does anyone know if this is possible? 

Thank you!!


----------



## TellTheHubbyLater

AMVdisney said:


> Hi! I have a question about upgrading to APs.
> 
> My boyfriend and I are traveling down to WDW in September on the “magical deal” for Labor Day. As many of you probably know, this comes with what are technically convention tickets. They are multi-day MYW tickets, not the kind that only allow you in after 1 or 5pm.
> 
> We are looking to upgrade them to APs while down there, which is a process I am familiar with, but I’m just not sure if we can with the convention tickets. Does anyone know if this is possible?
> 
> Thank you!!


Yes. We get those tickets and yes we upgrade them to APs with no problems.


----------



## AMVdisney

TellTheHubbyLater said:


> Yes. We get those tickets and yes we upgrade them to APs with no problems.



FANTASTIC! Thank you so much!


----------



## BeerMe

Can I buy a Military AP Certificate right now and not activate it until February 2019?  TIA


----------



## SarahC97

My husband and I are going for a weekend in August. Next week I can make my fastpasses but it just occurred to me that I have four, one-day park hoppers. Two are assigned in MDE to me and two to him. Will I be able to make my FastPass selections for both days we're going on the same day next week when my 60-day window opens for the first day?


----------



## chloelovesdisney

I always have ticket questions.  

My family has non-expiring tickets with several days left.  We only plan to use two days during our summer trip.  We are hoping to attend MNSSHP the day we fly in but I'm wary of buying the party tickets now in case our flight is delayed.  I'm planning on booking FP+ for that day (since we have enough ticket credits to do so) from 3:30-6:30p just in case it works out and will buy the party tickets when our plane lands.  I'm pretty sure the party won't sell out on a random August day.  

Assuming all goes well, I want to make sure the party tickets are used and not a NE day.  Do I need to go to guest services outside of MK to prioritize the party tickets for that day, and if I do, will the FP+ still work?  

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

chloelovesdisney said:


> I want to make sure the party tickets are used and not a NE day.
> 1. Do I need to go to guest services outside of MK to prioritize the party tickets for that day,
> 2. and if I do, will the FP+ still work?


1. There will be separate entrances at MK specifically for guests entering the party.
There is little chance that your regular ticket will be used if you enter the special "party gates."

2. Yes.


----------



## Robo

SarahC97 said:


> My husband and I are going for a weekend in August. Next week I can make my fastpasses but it just occurred to me that I have four, one-day park hoppers. Two are assigned in MDE to me and two to him. Will I be able to make my FastPass selections for both days we're going on the same day next week when my 60-day window opens for the first day?


Yes.
(Assuming that you are staying at a WDW resort.)


----------



## Robo

BeerMe said:


> Can I buy a Military AP Certificate right now and not activate it until February 2019?  TIA



I'm not sure that there is such a thing as a "Military AP."
I'm going to assume that you would be buying a regular AP (certificate,) but buying it at a discount from
a military source.

AP certificates, in general, do not expire (and, therefore, can be activated at any time) until Dec. 31, 2030.


----------



## SarahC97

Robo said:


> Yes.
> (Assuming that you are staying at a WDW resort.)


We are. Thanks!!


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Robo said:


> 1. There will be separate entrances at MK specifically for guests entering the party.
> There is little chance that your regular ticket will be used if you enter the special "party gates."
> 
> 2. Yes.



Thank you!


----------



## BeerMe

Robo said:


> I'm not sure that there is such a thing as a "Military AP."
> I'm going to assume that you would be buying a regular AP (certificate,) but buying it at a discount from
> a military source.


 
Correct.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Has anyone done the upgrade feature in MDE yet? I'm so curious about this process.

I know it's a brand new feature. Just curious if anyone played with it yet.


----------



## Britney3121

Hello!  We are going to spend our vacation at WDW.  Originall, we only planned to stay for 4 days so I purchased 3 days base tickets fron undercover tourist.  Now, we changed our plan and we will stay 3 more extra days.  My kids want to go to Typhoon lagoon for 2 days.  My question are :

1.  should I upgrade my tickets to parhopper plus when I get there and how much does it cost to upgrade? Or

2. Should I just purchase tickets for Typhoon lagoon?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cinmell

I have a 10 day park hopper but I want to upgrade to an AP.  We don't go until August so the ticket has not been used.  When I opened the MDE app on my phone a message appeared saying you can upgrade to AP on the app but I can't find anywhere to do it.  I called tech support because I thought there was a problem with the app.  I was told you can not upgrade on MDE, you have to call Ticket Department for AP or wait til you arrive at WDW and go to Guest Relations.  So I called the number the tech CM provided and was told I could upgrade over the phone but needed to be transferred  to yet a different department.  They told me no, you can't upgrade over the phone you can only do it in person.

The reason I wanted the AP now is that I was hoping to use the AP for MNSSHP and DAH discounts but now I won't have an AP to receive the discounts at the time of booking for those events.  Has anyone had success upgrading over the phone?  Can you buy Tables in Wonderland at Guest Relations?


----------



## pooh'smate

cinmell said:


> I have a 10 day park hopper but I want to upgrade to an AP.  We don't go until August so the ticket has not been used.  When I opened the MDE app on my phone a message appeared saying you can upgrade to AP on the app but I can't find anywhere to do it.  I called tech support for the app because I thought there was a problem with the app.  I was told you can not upgrade on app, you have to call Ticket Department for AP or wait til you arrive at WDW and go to Guest Relations.  So I called the number the tech CM provided and was told I could upgrade over the phone but needed to be transferred  to yet a different department.  They told me no, you can't upgrade over the phone you can only do it in person.
> 
> The reason I wanted the AP now is that I was hoping to use the AP for MNSSHP and DAH discounts but now I won't have an AP to receive the discounts at the time of booking for those events.  Has anyone had success upgrading over the phone?  Can you buy Tables in Wonderland at Guest Relations?




I got the same message but I am wondering if you have to be on property for that to work because mine said I had to upgrade before the end of my last day of ticket use.


----------



## cinmell

Oh, that makes sense, I didn't think of that.


----------



## Robo

Britney3121 said:


> Hello!  We are going to spend our vacation at WDW.  Originall, we only planned to stay for 4 days so I purchased 3 days base tickets fron undercover tourist.  Now, we changed our plan and we will stay 3 more extra days.  My kids want to go to Typhoon lagoon for 2 days.  My question are :
> 
> 1.  should I upgrade my tickets to parhopper plus when I get there and how much does it cost to upgrade? Or
> 
> 2. Should I just purchase tickets for Typhoon lagoon?



$420.68 3-Day PH PLUS, WDW Price
$324.83 3-Day Base, WDW Price
= 95.85 Cost to upgrade 3-Day Base to 3-Day PH PLUS

$ 69.23 Cost of ONE DAY Water Park ticket.
$138.45 Cost of Water Park Annual Pass. About the cost of buying 2 separate WP days.


----------



## rdaky

So I am sure that I've read here (and other places) a million times that if you upgrade your MYW tickets and use the water park entitlements, that you must purchase the annual pass that includes water parks. We used 3 water park entitlements from  MWY PH PLUS tickets and then upgraded to the annual passes that do not include water parks. We asked at 2 different locations (Magic Kingdom and our resort) and both said that we did not have to upgrade to the Platinum Plus. Just an FYI.


----------



## Robo

rdaky said:


> So I am sure that I've read here (and other places) a million times that
> 
> 1. if you upgrade your MYW tickets and use the water park entitlements, that you must purchase the annual pass that includes water parks.
> We used 3 water park entitlements from  MWY PH PLUS tickets and then upgraded to the annual passes that do not include water parks.
> 2. We asked at 2 different locations (Magic Kingdom and our resort) and both said that we did not have to upgrade to the Platinum Plus.
> Just an FYI.


1. Yes.
2. You caught a break.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

rdaky said:


> So I am sure that I've read here (and other places) a million times that if you upgrade your MYW tickets and use the water park entitlements, that you must purchase the annual pass that includes water parks. We used 3 water park entitlements from  MWY PH PLUS tickets and then upgraded to the annual passes that do not include water parks. We asked at 2 different locations (Magic Kingdom and our resort) and both said that we did not have to upgrade to the Platinum Plus. Just an FYI.



This means that those CMs either a) didn't know the rule or b) didn't care about it.


----------



## Wubar

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> This means that those CMs either a) didn't know the rule or b) didn't care about it.



As always, it's probably a lot of column A sprinkled with a bit from Column B.


----------



## Robo

rdaky said:


> So I am sure that I've read here (and other places) a million times that if you upgrade your MYW tickets and use the water park entitlements, that you must purchase the annual pass that includes water parks. We used 3 water park entitlements from  MWY PH PLUS tickets and then upgraded to the annual passes that do not include water parks. We asked at 2 different locations (Magic Kingdom and our resort) and both said that we did not have to upgrade to the Platinum Plus. Just an FYI.



And, to explain further why the CMs were wrong in their upgrade info...

A ticket upgrade is designed to make the situation as though the guest had purchased the final, upgraded ticket to begin-with.
(As in, if a guest upgrades to an AP, they back-date the AP's anniversary date to the day that the original ticket was first used.)
In that way, after a guest has used a day or more (even "all of") the original ticket, the guest does not have to lose the value of
those already-used days in the upgrade transaction.
So, to the situation of upgrading to an AP -AFTER- a guest has used one or more of the "Water Parks" entries from the original
Park Hopper Plus ticket... the AP UPGRADE would be designed so that it would "appear" as though the guest had bought the AP to begin-with...
and, since there has been a visit (or more) to a Water Park, that would mean that the upgraded AP would need to be the
Platinum Plus (or similar) that INCLUDES the Water Parks assets.
Otherwise, the guest would have been given the Water Park visit(s) for free.


----------



## rdaky

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> This means that those CMs either a) didn't know the rule or b) didn't care about it.



Hmm.. that's interesting. We specifically asked if we needed to upgrade to the one that includes water parks because we had heard we would have to, and both locations said no. It made me wonder if the rules had changed.


----------



## Robo

rdaky said:


> Hmm.. that's interesting. We specifically asked if we needed to upgrade to the one that includes water parks because we had heard we would have to, and both locations said no. It made me wonder if the rules had changed.



Take a look at my post #4487 above for more details of the "why" of the upgrade rule.


----------



## rdaky

Robo said:


> Take a look at my post #4487 above for more details of the "why" of the upgrade rule.



Oh I completely understand why. It makes total sense. But what are you going to do when multiple (as in 4-5) cast members are telling you something different? Both my husband and I asked separately when we were considering upgrading and doing the math, and we got the same answers and the same dollar amount to upgrade.


----------



## ultimatefans

The MDE app update states that we can upgrade our tickets to an annual pass within the app.  We have tickets with our package and plan to do this once we arrive on property in a couple of weeks.  Will I be able to scan my Magic Band to show proof of my AP to get the AP discounts?  Or do I need a separate AP card, which means that I should go to Guest Relations to update to an AP?


----------



## Robo

ultimatefans said:


> The MDE app update states that we can upgrade our tickets to an annual pass within the app.  We have tickets with our package and plan to do this once we arrive on property in a couple of weeks.  Will I be able to scan my Magic Band to show proof of my AP to get the AP discounts?  Or do I need a separate AP card, which means that I should go to Guest Relations to update to an AP?



I have not heard of any change in the need to show an AP card and ID in order to get the AP discounts.
Being able to upgrade to AP in MDX would not necessarily indicate any change in that "AP card" policy.
As always, anything can change at any time.
Stay tuned.


----------



## ultimatefans

Robo said:


> I have not heard of any change in the need to show an AP card and ID in order to get the AP discounts.
> Being able to upgrade to AP in MDX would not necessarily indicate any change in that "AP card" policy.
> As always, anything can change at any time.
> Stay tuned.



Thanks, since they're now allowing updating within the app, hoping a MagicBand and id will be enough to get discounts.  I'll post if I find out anything new when I update.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

ultimatefans said:


> The MDE app update states that we can upgrade our tickets to an annual pass within the app.  We have tickets with our package and plan to do this once we arrive on property in a couple of weeks.  Will I be able to scan my Magic Band to show proof of my AP to get the AP discounts?  Or do I need a separate AP card, which means that I should go to Guest Relations to update to an AP?



You will still have to visit a ticket window (or GR) to get your AP card for discounts. Also, an AP upgrade in the app must be validated at a ticket window with the owner’s ID before its first usage as an AP anyway.


----------



## ultimatefans

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> Also, an AP upgrade in the app must be validated at a ticket window with the owner’s ID before its first usage as an AP anyway.


I did not realize that, I'm not sure what the point is of allowing the upgrade in the app then.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

ultimatefans said:


> I did not realize that, I'm not sure what the point is of allowing the upgrade in the app then.  Thanks for the info!



The purpose is primarily for Florida residents, who have a 14 day window after the use of a 1-day ticket to upgrade it, who then go home to Miami or Jacksonville, decide they wanted to upgrade, but they aren't returning within that window. They ask all the time if they can upgrade online or over the phone. I guess Disney finally decided to let them.


----------



## shoreward

Though I see a message to upgrade on the app, I get an error message to try again or call.


----------



## ultimatefans

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> The purpose is primarily for Florida residents, who have a 14 day window after the use of a 1-day ticket to upgrade it, who then go home to Miami or Jacksonville, decide they wanted to upgrade, but they aren't returning within that window. They ask all the time if they can upgrade online or over the phone. I guess Disney finally decided to let them.



Ahhh, that makes sense!  I'm not a FL resident so I'm not familiar with all of the different options they have.  Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## ArielSRL

Robo said:


> In general, AP MB's are mailed to new AP holders AFTER they have returned home from WDW following their first visit to WDW on which they bought the new AP.


Do the APs have to be activated on that trip or just purchased?


----------



## Wood Nymph

I thought that I would share my experience last week. I had bought 5 day park hopper tickets from Undercover Tourist before the price increase earlier this year. We had used a couple days of the tickets when I went to the concierge at our resort to add the water park option. He charged me over $50 per ticket for the upgrade because he knew that I had paid the old price for the tickets and he said that he had to charge me the current price for the plus tickets.

Was there anything different that I could have done that would have made the added cost only $26.63 per ticket instead of over $50?

The tickets that I bought from Undercover Tourist were hard tickets, not e-tickets. The tickets were linked to the MDE accounts.


----------



## Robo

ArielSRL said:


> Do the APs have to be activated on that trip or just purchased?



Activated.


----------



## Robo

Wood Nymph said:


> I thought that I would share my experience last week.
> 1. I had bought 5 day park hopper tickets from Undercover Tourist before the price increase earlier this year.
> 2. We had used a couple days of the tickets when I went to the concierge at our resort to add the water park option.
> 3. He charged me over $50 per ticket for the upgrade because he knew that I had paid the old price for the tickets and he said that he had to charge me the current price for the plus tickets.
> 
> 4. Was there anything different that I could have done that would have made the added cost only $26.63 per ticket instead of over $50?
> 
> 5. The tickets that I bought from Undercover Tourist were hard tickets, not e-tickets. The tickets were linked to the MDE accounts.


1. Got it.
2. That's fine. That will not affect your upgrade cost, one way or the other.
3. That is the correct amount. (See math below.)
4. Not directly. (You can always "ask nicely" for a lower cost.)
5. That's fine. That will not affect your upgrade cost, one way or the other.

*Bottom line-
Looks like you were charged the correct price for the upgrade you requested.*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is the breakdown of how to figure the costs of upgrading.

(Copied from *HERE* in the Ticket Sticky.)

There are currently *three different ticket upgrade scenarios:*

Ticket bought from an Authorized Reseller/Discounter
Ticket bought as part of a WDW Resort Package:
Ticket bought at a Disney Store:
*A __* Created BEFORE Feb.12,2017 - *(2016) *Prices *HERE.
B __* Created BETWEEN Feb.12,2017 & Feb.11,2018 *(2017) *Prices *HERE.
C __ *Created ON and AFTER Feb.11,2018. *(2018) *Price list *HERE.*
_________________________________________

*A __________*
Find the full Disney 2016 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2016 *Price list *HERE**.*
Subtract that 2016 price from the *current *2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT. *2018 *Price list *HERE.*
*Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*

*B __________*
Find the full Disney 2017 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2017 *Price list *HERE**.*
Subtract that 2017 price from the *current *2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT. *2018 *Price list *HERE.
Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*

*C __________*
Find the full Disney 2018 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2018 *Price list *HERE.*
Subtract that 2018 price from the *current *full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT on the (same) *2018 *Price list.
*Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*
__________________________________________

YOUR situation fits the "B" status in the above description.
So:

$527.18 5-Day PH PLUS (2018 Disney Value)
-473.93  5-Day PH (2017 Disney Value)
= 53.25 Cost to upgrade from 2017 to 2018 adding the "PLUS" (Water Parks) feature.
__________________________________________


(All prices include tax.)


----------



## FLkid

Hello all!

I was wondering what the best ticket option for Annual Passholder/Florida resident during blackout dates? 

I’m looking to do one or two day tickets for myself, Hopper not *necessary* but considering it if it’s not astronomical.


----------



## Robo

FLkid said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I was wondering what the best ticket option for Annual Passholder/Florida resident during blackout dates?
> 
> I’m looking to do one or two day tickets for myself, Hopper not *necessary* but considering it if it’s not astronomical.



One-day and two-day tickets are not available at a discount.
(Disney does not wholesale them to resellers.)
So, they are about THE most expensive way to visit WDW.

Taking into account how much a one or two-day ticket costs, have you considered upgrading your APs to "standard" so that you don't have blackout dates?


----------



## Tiggr924

Does Disney still mail a paper voucher when you order APs online? We purchased APs online a few months ago. While it's showing in our MDE, we never received anything in the mail as we have past times we purchased APs. We also did not receive a magnet, Mickey Monitor, or the option on MDE for AP magic bands. The last time we purchased APs was a few years ago, so have things changed?


----------



## Robo

Tiggr924 said:


> Does Disney still mail a paper voucher when you order APs online? We purchased APs online a few months ago. While it's showing in our MDE, we never received anything in the mail as we have past times we purchased APs. We also did not receive a magnet, Mickey Monitor, or the option on MDE for AP magic bands. The last time we purchased APs was a few years ago, so have things changed?


You won’t get the option for AP MagicBands until _after_ your first trip to WDW during which you activate your AP(s.)


----------



## Salima

Can anyone please confirm my calculation

Want to do AP Bridging.

Buying Undercovertourist tickets

10 day with park hopper

2X adult 1011,14$
1x child 492,12
Total: 1503,26$ 

At customer service they will refund me gate price (+txs) so
10 day park hopper 
2x adult 1150,20$
1x child 553,80$
total: 1704$ refund.

Then they charge for gate price of AP.

My saving would be 200,74$

Is that a correct calculation?


----------



## itstrue56

Hopefully this is a pretty simple question, but my wife and I are planning to hit Magic Kingdom for one day in September. We just took a trip and stayed on property earlier this month, so we have Magic Bands.

We are going to purchase one day tickets through Disney's site and then want to book FP+ at 30 days out. Is it simple to link the tickets to our existing Magic Bands?


----------



## Robo

itstrue56 said:


> Hopefully this is a pretty simple question, but my wife and I are planning to hit Magic Kingdom for one day in September. We just took a trip and stayed on property earlier this month, so we have Magic Bands.
> 
> We are going to purchase one day tickets through Disney's site and then want to book FP+ at 30 days out. Is it simple to link the tickets to our existing Magic Bands?



If you buy your upcoming tickets through your MyDisneyExperience account, the tickets will instantly and automatically
appear in your MDX account.

Any ticket that appears in your MDX account will automatically be accessed by any MB
also in your account. 
Under normal circumstances, there really nothing that you need to do
for the MBs to continue to work with any new tickets.


----------



## itstrue56

Robo said:


> If you buy your upcoming tickets through your MyDisneyExperience account, the tickets will instantly and automatically
> appear in your MDX account.



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Robo

Salima said:


> Can anyone please confirm my calculation
> 
> Want to do AP Bridging.
> 
> Buying Undercovertourist tickets
> 
> 10 day with park hopper
> 
> 2X adult 1011,14$
> 1x child 492,12
> Total: 1503,26$
> 
> At customer service they will refund me gate price (+txs) so
> 10 day park hopper
> 2x adult 1150,20$
> 1x child 553,80$
> total: 1704$ refund.
> 
> Then they charge for gate price of AP.
> 
> My saving would be 200,74$
> 
> Is that a correct calculation?



You didn't say WHAT KIND of AP.
(I'll assume *Platinum AP*)

*What you actually PAY for a DISCOUNTED ticket does not affect the cost of upgrading, so we can ignore that.*

I don't like to talk about upgrades as "refunds" of ticket prices, because Disney does not do ticket refunds.
I also only like to deal with a single ticket at a time, then you can do the multiplication for additional tickets.

Current Disney Prices (including tax)
10 day park hopper
adult $553.80  
child $532.50


------------------------------
How to calculate the cost to upgrade current (2018 prices) tickets:
Find the full Disney 2018 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2018 *Price list *HERE.*
Subtract that 2018 price from the *current *full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT on the (same) *2018 *Price list.
*Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*

So...
$904.19 (*Platinum* AP)
-553.80 (*Adult* 10 Day PH)
=350.39 (*Cost* to upgrade adult)

$904.19 (*Platinum* AP)
-532.50 (*Child* 10 Day PH)
=371.69 (*Cost* to upgrade child)

All prices include tax.


----------



## nathos

Question for you AP experts out there: My fiancée and I will be heading to Disneyland in mid-October and WDW in early November, and I'd like to get us Premier Passports.

That said, we'll be staying at the B Resort at Disney Springs in November, and would also like to take advantage of the 60-day FastPass+ window. Since you can't buy the Premier Passport online, I'm thinking I'd need to buy WDW annual passes >60 days before the WDW trip (~September), then try to have it upgraded to a Premiere Passport while at Disneyland in October.

Will that be possible? At that point I'll have a WDW AP that hasn't actually been used to enter a park (but I assume will be activated so I can get the 60-day FastPasses). Forgive me, I've never had any kind of AP before, so this is all new to me


----------



## Robo

nathos said:


> Question for you AP experts out there: My fiancée and I will be heading to Disneyland in mid-October and WDW in early November, and I'd like to get us Premier Passports.
> 
> That said, we'll be staying at the B Resort at Disney Springs in November, and would also like to take advantage of the 60-day FastPass+ window. Since you can't buy the Premier Passport online,
> 1. I'm thinking I'd need to buy WDW annual passes >60 days before the WDW trip (~September), then try to have it upgraded to a Premiere Passport while at Disneyland in October.
> 
> 2. Will that be possible?
> 3. At that point I'll have a WDW AP that hasn't actually been used to enter a park
> 4. (but I assume will be activated so I can get the 60-day FastPasses).
> Forgive me, I've never had any kind of AP before, so this is all new to me



1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.
4. Purchased, but as yet unactivated APs ("AP certificates,") can be used to pre-book FP+.
Have fun on your trips!

 to the DISboards, *nathos !*


----------



## nathos

Thanks Robo! I love it when a plan comes together . (Long-time lurker who has gotten lots of WDW & Aulani tips from the boards)


----------



## SDSorority

Am I thinking way too hard about this?  We are staying offsite, and doing MNSSHP and 1 day at Epcot in a few months.  We have magic bands from a couple of years ago that we can use (instead of buying new ones)... but how do we link the tickets to these old magic bands?  Do I have to make sure the magic bands are active in MDE first?  Buy the tickets first?  ...I'm making this more complicated than I need to I think.


----------



## Robo

SDSorority said:


> Am I thinking way too hard about this?  We are staying offsite, and doing MNSSHP and 1 day at Epcot in a few months.  We have magic bands from a couple of years ago that we can use (instead of buying new ones)...
> 1. but how do we link the tickets to these old magic bands?
> 2. Do I have to make sure the magic bands are active in MDE first?
> 3. Buy the tickets first?  ...I'm making this more complicated than I need to I think.


1. You don't do that, actually. MBs simply access tickets and FPs that are in your MDX account.
2. If YOU have NOT ever DE-activated your older MBs, they are still active.
3. Just buy your new tickets and do so from your MDX account.
The tickets will automatically show up in your MDX account and any MBs that you have
in that same account will be able to access those tickets.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

We will be Florida residents soon, and are traveling down before our move so we can look at houses. We bought 2 day tickets for DH and DD to visit the parks (I already have an AP) but would like to upgrade to APs. If we buy the AP now at regular price, can we have the difference refunded once we have proof of residence? I'm guessing not, but was curious.

Either way it will work out cheaper to upgrade to the AP now rather than waiting to move.


----------



## Robo

Happyinwonerland said:


> We will be Florida residents soon, and are traveling down before our move so we can look at houses. We bought 2 day tickets for DH and DD to visit the parks (I already have an AP) but would like to upgrade to APs. If we buy the AP now at regular price, can we have the difference refunded once we have proof of residence? I'm guessing not, but was curious.
> 
> Either way it will work out cheaper to upgrade to the AP now rather than waiting to move.


Never heard of a “retroactive discount” for guests who moved to Florida.
Once an AP has started being used, there is no prorating if a change in AP type is made. Also, in general, there is no “refunding” of ticket costs.


----------



## mhartman09

Just renewed our APs for the first time.  Our next trip is in September and we are arriving around 6:30pm.  We were hoping to head straight to AK when we get there.  Since this is our first visit after renewal is there any reason we'd need to stop at a ticket window or GS or can we just go about our evening in the park?


----------



## SDSorority

Robo said:


> 1. You don't do that, actually. MBs simply access tickets and FPs that are in your MDX account.
> 2. If YOU have NOT ever DE-activated your older MBs, they are still active.
> 3. Just buy your new tickets and do so from your MDX account.
> The tickets will automatically show up in your MDX account and any MBs that you have
> in that same account will be able to access those tickets.



AH!  That makes sense.  I have never deactivated any ticket or magic band I've ever had... I have a list of like 20  .  Thanks for the info Robo!!!


----------



## Robo

mhartman09 said:


> Just renewed our APs for the first time.  Our next trip is in September and we are arriving around 6:30pm.  We were hoping to head straight to AK when we get there.  Since this is our first visit after renewal is there any reason we'd need to stop at a ticket window or GS or can we just go about our evening in the park?


You should be fine to enter.
If not, you can step over to the Guest Relations just to the left of the AK entrance gates/tapstiles.


----------



## twolittletinkerbells

I cant remember when I actually activated my AP. (exact date) But, my MDE says AP expires on April 2, 2019. So my question is can I use AP on April 2nd as last day of use? Im assuming yes.


----------



## Robn752

I hope this is not a stupid question.  We are staying on site for 7 nights. I only bought tickets for 6 days. We check in late on Saturday so tickets won't be needed until next day. The 6 days don't start until the first time we go into one of the parks, right?


----------



## closetmickey

Robn752 said:


> I hope this is not a stupid question.  We are staying on site for 7 nights. I only bought tickets for 6 days. We check in late on Saturday so tickets won't be needed until next day. The 6 days don't start until the first time we go into one of the parks, right?


Correct. Have fun!


----------



## mhartman09

Robo said:


> You should be fine to enter.
> If not, you can step over to the Guest Relations just to the left of the AK entrance gates/tapstiles.





wendow said:


> WhooHoo! Just called Chase status line and my dh was approved for the CIC!



Thanks Robo!  Just wasn't sure if we had to stop to get new cards before entering the park or if we needed to get new cards at all.


----------



## mesaboy2

twolittletinkerbells said:


> I cant remember when I actually activated my AP. (exact date) But, my MDE says AP expires on April 2, 2019. So my question is *can I use AP on April 2nd as last day of use? Im assuming yes.*



Correct.


----------



## twolittletinkerbells

mesaboy2 said:


> Correct.



Thanks mesa!


----------



## jeremy1002

If my kid turns 3 halfway to the trip does he need park tix for those latter days?


----------



## huskies90

Robo said:


> You can renew to any level of AP from any other level of AP and still get the renewal discount.


I tried to find the answer to my question in the thread. I think this is the answer but I want to confirm:

I bought a Gold DVC AP and upgraded to the Platnium plus when they had the special deal. Now I want to renew but I want to renew at the DVC Gold renewal pass not the Platinum plus. Is that possible?


----------



## Robo

huskies90 said:


> I bought a Gold DVC AP and upgraded to the Platnium plus when they had the special deal. Now I want to renew but I want to renew at the DVC Gold renewal pass not the Platinum plus.* Is that possible?*



Yes, and you will still get the renewal discount.


----------



## Robo

jeremy1002 said:


> If my kid turns 3 halfway to the trip does he need park tix for those latter days?



Nope.
Disney does not penalize kids for growing older.

Whatever age the child is on the first day of a particular trip, that is the age the child can
hold onto for the remainder of that trip.

(Same thing is true for kids aging from 9yrs to 10yrs during a particular trip.)


----------



## shoreward

Earlier this year, I noticed that a partially-used no expiration PH ticket was no longer listed under my profile in MDX.  Calling in, Ticketing discovered that it had mistakenly been used during a period that I had an active AP, even though I had requested that the ticket have lowest priority.  So, Ticketing said they were issuing a new, no charge pass, to replace the ticket that should not have been used, and were sending an email with a confirmation number.  It was advised that I either hold the replacement ticket under another name, till needed, or just hold onto the confirmation until I wanted to add the ticket to my account.

Today, when I tried to add the ticket to my profile, using the confirmation number in the email, MDX would  not recognize and add the ticket.  As I soon will be renewing an AP, using another unused ticket in my account to upgrade, I did not previously add the replaced ticket to my account.  Today, however, I received emails warning me that I don't have sufficient tickets for upcoming FPs, as my AP recently expired.  I don't want to lose those FPs, which will be deleted in a day, without a valid FP or additional tix.

I have been told that an AP renewal with an unused ticket as an upgrade must be processed onsite. I will be visiting WDW within the 30 day grace period for renewal, but not before the FPs will be deleted.


----------



## Robo

shoreward said:


> Earlier this year, I noticed that a partially-used no expiration PH ticket was no longer listed under my profile in MDX.  Calling in, Ticketing discovered that it had mistakenly been used during a period that I had an active AP, even though I had requested that the ticket have lowest priority.  So, Ticketing said they were issuing a new, no charge pass, to replace the ticket that should not have been used, and were sending an email with a confirmation number.  It was advised that I either hold the replacement ticket under another name, till needed, or just hold onto the confirmation until I wanted to add the ticket to my account.
> 
> Today, when I tried to add the ticket to my profile, using the confirmation number in the email, MDX would  not recognize and add the ticket.  As I soon will be renewing an AP, using another unused ticket in my account to upgrade, I did not previously add the replaced ticket to my account.  Today, however, I received emails warning me that I don't have sufficient tickets for upcoming FPs, as my AP recently expired.  I don't want to lose those FPs, which will be deleted in a day, without a valid FP or additional tix.
> 
> I have been told that an AP renewal with an unused ticket as an upgrade must be processed onsite. I will be visiting WDW within the 30 day grace period for renewal, but not before the FPs will be deleted.



These unfortunate situations need to be handled by Disney.
Any time-sensitive issues need to be addressed as soon as possible.
Sorry to hear that you are having so many difficulties with tickets and MDX!


----------



## shoreward

Robo said:


> These unfortunate situations need to be handled by Disney.
> Any time-sensitive issues need to be addressed as soon as possible.
> Sorry to hear that you are having so many difficulties with tickets and MDX!


Should I contact Ticketing, web support, or?

Thanks for the help, Robo.


----------



## Robo

shoreward said:


> Should I contact Ticketing, web support, or?


Either or both. Just be firmly persistent, as these issues are not of your making, but are the result of flawed systems Disney does not seem to address.
Your FPs, if they are lost, sadly, cannot be replaced.
Be polite, but firmly resolved in your interactions with the CMs on the phone.


----------



## shoreward

Robo said:


> Either or both. Just be firmly persistent, as these issues are not of your making, but are the result of flawed systems Disney does not seem to address.
> Your FPs, if they are lost, sadly, cannot be replaced.
> Be polite, but firmly resolved in your interactions with the CMs on the phone.


I actually got it resolved on my own.  I changed browsers and was able to get the reissued ticket linked to MDX; it's now showing up in my tickets.  It seems that sometimes the site is just really touchy or glitchy.

Now, if only I were able to renew my AP/upgrade online or on the phone!

Thanks, again, for the always great help, Robo.


----------



## areno79

If I have a free dining package booked with 9 day tickets, am I able to change the tickets to 10 day tickets without changing my package? If so, how do I go about doing that?


----------



## Robo

areno79 said:


> If I have a free dining package booked with 9 day tickets, am I able to change the tickets to 10 day tickets without changing my package? If so, how do I go about doing that?



Just call the regular phone line and ask for the change.
It should not cause any problems with your current reservations.


----------



## yaya74

which guest relation service would be less crowded on a Sunday afternoon in July to activate my park hopper pass??

Disney Spring or outside of MK (don't want to visit a park that day). 

TIA!!


----------



## Robo

yaya74 said:


> which guest relation service would be less crowded on a Sunday afternoon in July to activate my park hopper pass??
> 
> Disney Spring or outside of MK (don't want to visit a park that day).
> 
> TIA!!



Why do you need to "activate" your ticket?
(Generally, tickets don't need to be activated.)

Did you order a ticket (without delivery) and just need to physically pick it up?


----------



## yaya74

Robo said:


> Why do you need to "activate" your ticket?
> (Generally, tickets don't need to be activated.)
> 
> Did you order a ticket (without delivery) and just need to physically pick it up?



because I want to use the ticket portion of the package 2 days prior to my check in.

ETA: I want to go to water park first. but was told water park guest relation cannot activate my ticket at turnstile. so i would need to go to other places to activate it.


----------



## Robo

yaya74 said:


> because I want to use the ticket portion of the package 2 days prior to my check in.
> 
> ETA: I want to go to water park first. but was told water park guest relation cannot activate my ticket at turnstile. so i would need to go to other places to activate it.



Water Park Guest Relations should be able to activate your package tickets.
However, if you want to go elsewhere instead, go to any theme park gate area Guest Relations or the Disney Springs' Welcome Center and that will work. 
There is no one place better than the others at all times. 
It is the luck of the draw and your timing.


----------



## tarahart24

Ok. I’m going to ask a dumb question. We have 4 day park hoppers we plan to upgrade to AP’s when we go at the end of July.  We see in the app we are able to upgrade those tickets to APs in the app but we can’t figure out HOW to actually do it. There doesn’t seem to be an option to actually do this anywhere. Anyone have any insight to this?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

tarahart24 said:


> Ok. I’m going to ask a dumb question. We have 4 day park hoppers we plan to upgrade to AP’s when we go at the end of July.  We see in the app we are able to upgrade those tickets to APs in the app but we can’t figure out HOW to actually do it. There doesn’t seem to be an option to actually do this anywhere. Anyone have any insight to this?



AFAIK, it only gives you the ability to do it once the tickets have been partially used, so you can’t upgrade to AP and then reassign.


----------



## shoreward

tarahart24 said:


> Ok. I’m going to ask a dumb question. We have 4 day park hoppers we plan to upgrade to AP’s when we go at the end of July.  We see in the app we are able to upgrade those tickets to APs in the app but we can’t figure out HOW to actually do it. There doesn’t seem to be an option to actually do this anywhere. Anyone have any insight to this?





ravenclawtrekkie said:


> AFAIK, it only gives you the ability to do it once the tickets have been partially used, so you can’t upgrade to AP and then reassign.


If the PHs were not purchased from Disney, the upgrade to APs only can be done onsite at a ticket counter or Guest Relations.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

shoreward said:


> If the PHs were not purchased from Disney, the upgrade to APs only can be done onsite at a ticket counter or Guest Relations.



I helped a guest today who said they were able to upgrade partially used AAA tickets to AP via the app, so I’m not entirely sure about that.


----------



## shoreward

shoreward said:


> If the PHs were not purchased from Disney, the upgrade to APs only can be done onsite at a ticket counter or Guest Relations.





ravenclawtrekkie said:


> I helped a guest today who said they were able to upgrade partially used AAA tickets to AP via the app, so I’m not entirely sure about that.



I was told yesterday on the phone, by a Ticketing CM, that they do not have access to the original ticket info needed to upgrade, and that it needed to be done onsite.  I inquired about doing it on the app, as well, and was told that can't be done, if ticket not purchased from Disney.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

shoreward said:


> I was told yesterday on the phone, by a Ticketing CM, that they do not have access to the original ticket info needed to upgrade, and that it needed to be done onsite.  I inquired about doing it on the app, as well, and was told that can't be done, if ticket not purchased from Disney.



Another user on this board had the option in their MDX app to upgrade their Undercover Tourist ticket.

Phone CMs got zero training with regard to the in-app upgrades, so I'm not surprised they don't know anything about it. Heck, I barely got training on it, and the validation process is part of my job...


----------



## chris_ant

My poor wife spent two hours on the phone with 4 different CMs trying to get our 7 day PH tix upgraded to AP's with no success.  They all told us we had to do it in person.  I don't know if we just keep calling till we get the right person or what.  Tried to on MDE, but could not upgrade, only purchase.


----------



## Robo

chris_ant said:


> My poor wife spent two hours on the phone with 4 different CMs trying to get our 7 day PH tix upgraded to AP's with no success.  They all told us we had to do it in person.  I don't know if we just keep calling till we get the right person or what.  Tried to on MDE, but could not upgrade, only purchase.



You didn't say where, when or how you bought your 7 day tickets.

It will be a simple matter to do the upgrade after you arrive.
It will certainly save more time spent on the phone.

 to posting on the DISboards, Chris!


----------



## chris_ant

Robo said:


> You didn't say where, when or how you bought your 7 day tickets.
> 
> It will be a simple matter to do the upgrade after you arrive.
> It will certainly save more time spent on the phone.
> 
> to posting on the DISboards, Chris!


Thanks for the welcome!

Tix were bought through Disney about 9 months ago.  Just hoping they don't increase prices before then...

We arrive 12/15/18 and booked 499 days out


----------



## shoreward

chris_ant said:


> My poor wife spent two hours on the phone with 4 different CMs trying to get our 7 day PH tix upgraded to AP's with no success.  They all told us we had to do it in person.  I don't know if we just keep calling till we get the right person or what.  Tried to on MDE, but could not upgrade, only purchase.


This is very similar to my experience - both the CM phone info and app limitations.  However, my ticket was purchased from UT.


----------



## chris_ant

shoreward said:


> This is very similar to my experience - both the CM phone info and app limitations.  However, my ticket was purchased from UT.


They make it a bit too frustrating to me.  We were also requesting an itemized list for the trip cost, as it is a multi-family trip, but they said they couldn't provide any specific ticket or lodging pricing...  Just the total bill.


----------



## Robo

chris_ant said:


> They make it a bit too frustrating to me.  We were also requesting an itemized list for the trip cost, as it is a multi-family trip, but they said they couldn't provide any specific ticket or lodging pricing...  Just the total bill.


If you are buying a WDW resort package, they do not itemize the individual costs.

However, if you want to know the exact "VALUE" of the tickets in the package, Disney
will "VALUE" the tickets at the same amount as the cost of buying the tickets at regular full price
from the ticket price list. (*HERE*)

That is not what a guest actually "pays" for the package tickets, 
(that amount is only known to Disney, internally)
but that is what will be given as their "VALUE"
in any transaction if the tickets are upgraded.


----------



## chris_ant

Robo said:


> If you are buying a WDW resort package, they do not itemize the individual costs.
> 
> However, if you want to know the exact "VALUE" of the tickets in the package, Disney
> will "VALUE" the tickets at the same amount as the cost of buying the tickets at regular full price
> from the ticket price list. (*HERE*)
> 
> That is not what a guest actually "pays" for the package tickets,
> (that amount is only known to Disney, internally)
> but that is what will be given as their "VALUE"
> in any transaction if the tickets are upgraded.



I guess that may be the point I am missing.  We called 499 days out to reserve a preferred campsite at the fort.  CM told my wife we should go ahead and lock in ticket prices, but could call and change at any point before final payment.  Now they are telling us we are locked into a package.  Buying 6 adult and 4 kids 7 day PH through them.  We would like to downgrade 1 adult and upgrade 2 adults to AP.  I would think they could easily itemize what generated the total bill and why wouldn’t they be able to adjust existing reservation.  We didn’t get a “deal”, we paid going rate for campsite and tickets, so not sure how that becomes a unbreakable “package”.


----------



## Robo

chris_ant said:


> I guess that may be the point I am missing.  We called 499 days out to reserve a preferred campsite at the fort.  CM told my wife we should go ahead and lock in ticket prices, but could call and change at any point before final payment.  Now they are telling us we are locked into a package.  Buying 6 adult and 4 kids 7 day PH through them.  We would like to downgrade 1 adult and upgrade 2 adults to AP.  I would think they could easily itemize what generated the total bill and why wouldn’t they be able to adjust existing reservation.  We didn’t get a “deal”, we paid going rate for campsite and tickets, so not sure how that becomes a unbreakable “package”.



Downgrading within a certain amount of time before your check-in has built-in fees, and they tend to
charge the fees for downgrading.
(So does "upgrading," but they generally ignore that charge if you are upgrading more than about 30 days before
your check-in date.)

It is generally financially unwise to make changes to a resort package after there has been an interim price increase.


----------



## Corwin

luvallprincesses said:


> I want to be sure I’m interpreting some info correctly in the first few posts.
> 
> 1.  Concerning the Park Hopper Plus tickets: If purchasing a six day pass, and use up the six days of Main Park entries for the first 6 consecutive days, a 7th day could be used to go to a Water Park (provided 6 secondary park entries have not already been used) even though the 6 Main Park days have been exhausted.
> 
> 2.  If a six day pass is purchased and on the sixth day we decide we want a seventh day of a park, we can upgrade our ticket on that sixth day (before the last park closes?) to add a seventh day for the $10/person that is the difference in the original costs of a 6 day versus 7 day.





Robo said:


> 1. Correct.
> 2. Correct. (Plus tax, of course.)


I was hoping to ask some follow-up questions about this situation:

A. If you have a 6-day Park Hopper Plus ticket, and you use up the six days of Main Park entries for the first six consecutive days, I understand you that you can then go to a Water Park on the 7th day (provided there are secondary park entries left remaining) even though the six Main Park days have been exhausted.

B. I assume you can keep going to Water Parks on subsequent days, until (a) you run out of secondary park entries, or (b) you reach the 14-day expiration.

C. Assuming there are secondary park entries left remaining in these subsequent days (meaning there are assets left on the ticket), can you upgrade the ticket to add another Main Park entry on the 8th or 9th day?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Corwin said:


> I was hoping to ask some follow-up questions about this situation:
> 
> A. If you have a 6-day Park Hopper Plus ticket, and you use up the six days of Main Park entries for the first six consecutive days, I understand you that you can then go to a Water Park on the 7th day (provided there are secondary park entries left remaining) even though the six Main Park days have been exhausted.
> 
> B. I assume you can keep going to Water Parks on subsequent days, until (a) you run out of secondary park entries, or (b) you reach the 14-day expiration.
> 
> C. Assuming there are secondary park entries left remaining in these subsequent days (meaning there are assets left on the ticket), can you upgrade the ticket to add another Main Park entry on the 8th or 9th day?
> 
> Thanks!



A. Correct.
B. Correct.
C. Yes.


----------



## Renee1061

I feel like I'm beating a dead horse, but I just want to make sure I do this correctly to save as much time as possible. 

I bought a 5-day PH from UT that I plan to upgrade to an AP during our trip in October. I know I have to wait until I get there to upgrade, but can I do this at the TTC prior to using the ticket, or do I need to enter a park first, then upgrade at GR?  Would rather do it at TTC and get it out of the way first thing, if possible, but I've heard that tickets bought from UT have to be used at least once before they can be upgraded.  Need to hear the definitive answer from Robo!! Thanks!


----------



## chris_ant

Robo said:


> Downgrading within a certain amount of time before your check-in has built-in fees, and they tend to
> charge the fees for downgrading.
> (So does "upgrading," but they generally ignore that charge if you are upgrading more than about 30 days before
> your check-in date.)
> 
> It is generally financially unwise to make changes to a resort package after there has been an interim price increase.



I don’t disagree downgrading is rarely ideal, but is is 1 adamant MIL in a party of 10.  The frustrating bit is they are telling us to drop her from the res, then add once we get there.  Telling us she will lose FP & EMH privileges.  Maybe I am unrealistic, but I think being this restrictive is too much.  I think some flexibility needs to be added to the system, especially considering how liberal the cancellation policy is.


----------



## Robo

chris_ant said:


> I don’t disagree downgrading is rarely ideal, but is is 1 adamant MIL in a party of 10.  The frustrating bit is they are telling us to drop her from the res, then add once we get there.  Telling us she will lose FP & EMH privileges.  Maybe I am unrealistic, but I think being this restrictive is too much.  I think some flexibility needs to be added to the system, especially considering how liberal the cancellation policy is.



What change does the MIL want to make?

Also, upgrading to AP for any members of your party will be a snap when you arrive.

Either I'm not understanding the issues,
or you may be making too much of (from what I can see)
trying to make some "nickle and dime" (in WDW terms) kind of changes.


----------



## eileenjez

I have some really old tickets. Is there any way I can use them?


----------



## Robo

eileenjez said:


> I have some really old tickets. Is there any way I can use them?     View attachment 333953



The way that works for Walt Disney World PARK ENTRANCE tickets is for you to take them to any Guest Relations at WDW and the CM will give you a new plastic RFID ticket(s) that contain
the assets of the old original ticket(s.)
You can use the new RFID tickets at the park gates.

-----------------------------

*However*, if what you have are RIDE COUPONS (that's what you pictured,)
those can only be turned in for their original VALUE.

So, in the case of the one you pictured, you will be able to get up to *85 CENTS*
for it.

In that case, just KEEP it for a souvenir or even try to sell it on eBay to a collector.


----------



## aussiebill10

Greetings from Australia planning trip late October staying at Pop been twice but 1st time for my wife.
I have initial just booked 4 day non hopper tickets and a Halloween Party ticket I know you can add days once you get there we did last time.but if want to change to a hopper this time is it best to do it before we do park 1 as believe if you wait till day 4 you pay difference on all days so if it’s for example $20 the difference it would cost$80 either way but obvious you can’t hop backwards
Thanks all


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

aussiebill10 said:


> Greetings from Australia planning trip late October staying at Pop been twice but 1st time for my wife.
> I have initial just booked 4 day non hopper tickets and a Halloween Party ticket I know you can add days once you get there we did last time.but if want to change to a hopper this time is it best to do it before we do park 1 as believe if you wait till day 4 you pay difference on all days so if it’s for example $20 the difference it would cost$80 either way but obvious you can’t hop backwards
> Thanks all



Adding Park Hopper is the exact same price if you do it on day 1 or day 4.


----------



## aussiebill10

If I wait till day 4 which would be last day it would be same cost as doing day 1 but you can only use the hopper on that day so it’s like adding 4 days difference to the one day


----------



## Robo

aussiebill10 said:


> If I wait till day 4 which would be last day it would be same cost as doing day 1
> but you can only use the hopper on that day
> *so it’s like adding 4 days difference to the one day*


Not exactly.
It all depends on how you look at it.

Most guests with the hopper option don't hop every day, anyway.

If you DO want to hop, and you only wanted to hop on your last day,
it costs no more to do that adding the hopper option on day 1 or day 4.

Its just waiting to pay X amount until you are sure you will be using it.

If you added the hopper option on day 1 and then used it about every day,
that would make the cost _seem_ to be less expensive, due to multiple uses.


----------



## closetmickey

Has anyone had any luck lately with price bridging when adding an extra day? My tickets are a couple years old and just wondering if there is any hope of potential pixie dust.


----------



## Robo

closetmickey said:


> Has anyone had any luck lately with price bridging when adding an extra day? My tickets are a couple years old and just wondering if there is any hope of potential pixie dust.



When, how and from whom did you buy the tickets?


----------



## closetmickey

Robo said:


> When, how and from whom did you buy the tickets?


UT on 3/1/16. You already helped me upthread- which I so appreciated! Just looking to see if there is any slim possibility of hope of a price bridge to preserve my discount and add the extra day.
Not sure if anyone has had any luck with that lately.


----------



## Robo

closetmickey said:


> UT on 3/1/16. You already helped me upthread- which I so appreciated! Just looking to see if there is any slim possibility of hope of a price bridge to preserve my discount and add the extra day.
> Not sure if anyone has had any luck with that lately.



Its doesn't really matter what anyone else got (and, yes, there HAVE been some favorable reports,) 
YOUR case will be based on just which CM you happen upon and the amount of Pixie Dust in that CM's bag.

Be sure to ask nicely.


----------



## RoseRed0711

Hi....I am planning to upgrade my 7 day 2017 PH to an annual pass when I go to my work conference in 2 weeks.
I bought them from UT.  I already linked them to MDE.  BUT I cannot find the actual tickets.  I linked them and put them someplace “safe”.   Do I need the actual physical ticket to upgrade if it is linked?  And will this be a problem if I don’t find the ones for my family before their trip?  No one else is going to upgrade.   Thanks!


----------



## closetmickey

Robo said:


> (and, yes, there HAVE been some favorable reports,).


That’s exactly what I was asking. Thank you


----------



## Robo

RoseRed0711 said:


> Hi....I am planning to upgrade my 7 day 2017 PH to an annual pass when I go to my work conference in 2 weeks.
> I bought them from UT.  I already linked them to MDE.  BUT I cannot find the actual tickets.  I linked them and put them someplace “safe”.
> 1. Do I need the actual physical ticket to upgrade if it is linked?
> 2. And will this be a problem if I don’t find the ones for my family before their trip?  No one else is going to upgrade.   Thanks!


1. No.
2. Shouldn't be.
The tickets came (originally) from Disney who sold them to UT.
If the tickets are listed in your MDX account, that info can be linked back to the original tickets.


----------



## RoseRed0711

Robo said:


> 1. No.
> 2. Shouldn't be.
> The tickets came (originally) from Disney who sold them to UT.
> If the tickets are listed in your MDX account, that info can be linked back to the original tickets.


Excellent!   Thanks Robo!
My house looks like a cyclone blew through, lol.  And I’m sure now that you have relieved my panic...
I’ll find them!


----------



## MBradley12

I would like to share my experience upgrading to an AP via the app. As others noted, the option to upgrade did not become available until I had entered the park on our first day. It took about 2 clicks and 30 seconds to complete. I was given full credit for my 8 day hopper despite paying less through a third party vendor. So yes, the pricing was bridged and no, you do not need to have purchased direct from Disney.

A simple refresh of the app and I was able to view our photo pass photos without the watermark. I was impressed with how easy it was! I figured I would visit guest services and pick up my pass holder card for discounts whenever convenient. 

However, the next day we proceed to the turnstiles for a pre-park opening breakfast. My band does not work! I completely missed Robo’s post above that said you would need to visit guest relations BEFORE entering the park on your newly upgraded pass. It wasn’t  the best experience, the initial CMs kept insisting I needed a “certificate” and seemed skeptical that I upgraded via the app. I had to trek to guest relations while my family headed to breakfast. The CM there said I was only the 2nd person she had seen that used the app. 

I asked why we needed to visit guest services and she said so someone could explain how the AP worked. Basically making sure I knew that it was valid from the date I first used my original ticket. I was not given a pass holder card so I had to go back and request one. 

So I’m not sure upgrading via the app is any more convenient for a non-Florida resident.


----------



## Robo

MBradley12 said:


> So I’m not sure upgrading via the app is any more convenient for a non-Florida resident.



Yup.
(It MIGHT be that in the future, 
they will be able to issue your new AP card at the first park gate you enter, but that's just speculation.)

Thanks for your very complete and helpful report!


----------



## married2mm

Can an annual pass holder buy park hopper day tickets at a reduced rate?


----------



## Robo

married2mm said:


> Can an annual pass holder buy park hopper day tickets at a reduced rate?



Sorry, that is not one of the AP discounts.


----------



## married2mm

Robo said:


> Sorry, that is not one of the AP discounts.


Thanks for your quick reply robo.
I had a feeling-thought I'd check anyway.


----------



## bryanb

Just leaving WDW today! I ultimately decided to upgrade my Undercover Tourist ticket to a Premier Passport, which can only be done at guest services and can't be done through the My Disney Experience app. I might have had some bad luck, because three different cast members didn't know about price bridging. The supervisor even came to the window and told me it was only possible to calculate the upgrade price based on the value of my ticket in her computer.

I then showed them the app, which displayed a higher value for my existing ticket. The supervisor frowned when she saw this, and said there was no way the system would give me that value, but suggested that I go ahead and upgrade in the app, and then they would be able to charge me the difference between the Platinum Plus and the Premier. As @MBradley12 shared, the in-app upgrade was extremely quick and took only a few seconds. Immediately after doing this, the rest of the transaction went very smoothly. They did ask for my band back one last time at the end, so they could re-link my MDE to the the new AP.

(By the way, there is no tax disadvantage to buying the Platinum Plus Pass first -- and then upgrading to the Premier Passport. During the upgrade process, any excess Florida sales tax you paid is refunded back.)


----------



## erionm

married2mm said:


> Can an annual pass holder buy park hopper day tickets at a reduced rate?


Disney has offered specials to passholders in the past where they could bring friends at a reduced rate.  The most recent (which ended just before Toy Story Land opened) was for $79 for a 1 day hopper.  They also offered the promo last Aug/Sep for $89 for a 1 day hopper.


----------



## Robo

erionm said:


> Disney has offered specials to passholders in the past where they could bring friends at a reduced rate.  The most recent (which ended just before Toy Story Land opened) was for $79 for a 1 day hopper.  They also offered the promo last Aug/Sep for $89 for a 1 day hopper.



I started to mention this promotion in regard to @married2mm's question, 
but it was so ridiculously limited (1 day ticket) and was so short-lived (as well as no longer valid) it just seemed disappointing.


----------



## pangyal

I'm hoping that somebody might be able to point me in the right direction for an annual pass situation. This is actually a two-parter .

1.) Our Gold APs expired last December 13, 2017. At that time, I purchased three renewals using the UT bridging method and combining that with the DVC Platinum Plus promo. I purchased three- one for me, one for DS, and one for hubby.

2.) At that time, I also purchased three brand new Platinum Plus certificates (not renewals) using the DVC special price as well. 

Here are my two questions, as they relate to the points above:

1.) DS and I have used our AP renewals, but hubby has not. In MDE, it offers me the option to reassign his ticket, I assume because he hasn't entered a park. My question here is, if I reassign this to myself, would it offer an additional year of renewal starting on December 13, 2018 (through December 2019)? Or, would it back-date to hubby's AP renewal date, which was 2017, and offer somebody a half year of an AP as a result? I am confused at what the "reassign ticket" option would do in this case.

2.) For the brand new DVC promo AP vouchers, the discussion on the DVC boards indicated that they had to be activated by December of 2018, and I was also told this by Member Services when I purchased the three vouchers in the fall of 2017. However, there are two points here. First, hubby is not able to come with us for most of our trips next year, sadly, so an AP for him is a waste. I am 99% certain from reading this thread that I can simply take the voucher and use the (discounted) price paid towards a pass for one of us in 2019. But...MDE says that the vouchers expire in 2030, not 2018. I was at GR in MK anyway last week for another matter and decided to ask about this discrepancy. He called Ticketing and told them that on my phone, on MDE, it showed APs that were good until 2030, and they corroborated that they could be activated anytime until 2030. Where can I find the actual "must use-by" date for these, if even GR can't find them? Of course, I am obviously hoping that there was a glitch and that we can actually activate them past 2019, but my Disney luck doesn't usually go that way . I just want to have my ducks in a row for deciding how to handle all of the AP options, as we now seem to have up to four that we might not be using anytime soon (hubby's 2018 pass, plus the three P+ vouchers).

Thank you kindly for any help!


----------



## Robo

pangyal said:


> I'm hoping that somebody might be able to point me in the right direction for an annual pass situation. This is actually a two-parter .
> 
> 1.) Our Gold APs expired last December 13, 2017. At that time, I purchased three renewals using the UT bridging method and combining that with the DVC Platinum Plus promo. I purchased three- one for me, one for DS, and one for hubby.
> 
> 2.) At that time, I also purchased three brand new Platinum Plus certificates (not renewals) using the DVC special price as well.
> 
> Here are my two questions, as they relate to the points above:
> 
> 1.) DS and I have used our AP renewals, but hubby has not. In MDE,
> 1a) it offers me the option to reassign his ticket, I assume because he hasn't entered a park.
> My question here is,
> 1b) if I reassign this to myself, would it offer an additional year of renewal starting on December 13, 2018 (through December 2019)?
> 1c) Or, would it back-date to hubby's AP renewal date, which was 2017, and
> 1d) offer somebody a half year of an AP as a result?
> 1e) I am confused at what the "reassign ticket" option would do in this case.
> 
> 2.) For the brand new DVC promo AP vouchers, the discussion on the DVC boards indicated that they had to be activated by December of 2018, and I was also told this by Member Services when I purchased the three vouchers in the fall of 2017. However, there are two points here. First, hubby is not able to come with us for most of our trips next year, sadly, so an AP for him is a waste. I am 99% certain from reading this thread that I can simply take the voucher and use the (discounted) price paid towards a pass for one of us in 2019. But...MDE says that the vouchers expire in 2030, not 2018. I was at GR in MK anyway last week for another matter and decided to ask about this discrepancy. He called Ticketing and told them that on my phone, on MDE, it showed APs that were good until 2030, and they corroborated that they could be activated anytime until 2030.
> 2a) Where can I find the actual "must use-by" date for these, if even GR can't find them? Of course, I am obviously hoping that there was a glitch and that we can actually activate them past 2019, but my Disney luck doesn't usually go that way . I just want to have my ducks in a row for deciding how to handle all of the AP options, as we now seem to have up to four that we might not be using anytime soon (hubby's 2018 pass, plus the three P+ vouchers).
> 
> Thank you kindly for any help!


1a) I've not heard of a "renewal" being able to be reassigned (since it is a continuation of an already-in-use ticket.)
1b) Unless there is some kind of error made by Disney when the AP was renewed, that renewal should expire on the exact same date
as the original AP (just one year later.)
1c) That's how AP "renewals" work.
1d) Whomever was using that AP (by what I know about the "rules,"
it SHOULD only be able to be used by the original user of the original AP (your husband.)
But, if it CAN be transferred, it should expire on the same date as the original AP (but one year later.)
1e) I'm surprised that option shows up at all.

2a) If the info says 2030, sounds like 2030.
You can certainly point that out, if that info does not "vanish" from your MDX file.
(Some weird things can happen in that regard, unfortunately.)


----------



## pangyal

Thank you SO much! I am always amazed by your knowledge and really appreciate your willingness to help us all out .

So, am I understanding correctly that, since we purchased a renewal for hubby but he will not go all during any period of it being active, that money is completely lost? That’s a total bummer, since I thought maybe they would treat it as a renewal voucher and allow us to use it towards an AP renewal starting 2018 instead of it sitting and wasting away from 2017. I also understand that our failure to plan is not their fault, but they do so much with applying unused ticket prices after they’ve expired, I guess I made a wrong (and costly) assumption.


----------



## Robo

pangyal said:


> Thank you SO much! I am always amazed by your knowledge and really appreciate your willingness to help us all out .
> 
> So, am I understanding correctly that, since we purchased a renewal for hubby but he will not go all during any period of it being active, that money is completely lost? That’s a total bummer, since
> 1) I thought maybe they would treat it as a renewal voucher and
> 
> 2) allow us to use it towards an AP renewal starting 2018 instead of it sitting and wasting away from 2017. I also understand that our failure to plan is not their fault, but they do so much with applying unused ticket prices after they’ve expired, I guess I made a wrong (and costly) assumption.


1) A renewal voucher (certificate) is not like a new AP certificate.
A RENEWAL does not "wait" until it is first used in order to start counting down.
An AP renewal automatically KEEPS the same anniversary date at the original AP (from which it was "renewed.")
That's what makes it a renewal.

2) That said, if you explain and ask nicely, it is possible (only possible) that they
will allow you to use the renewal at a later date.
But, no guarantees, as that defeats the whole idea behind selling renewals at a reduced rate
(in comparison with buying a new AP.)


----------



## pangyal

Robo said:


> 1) A renewal voucher (certificate) is not like a new AP certificate.
> A RENEWAL does not "wait" until it is first used in order to start counting down.
> An AP renewal automatically KEEPS the same anniversary date at the original AP (from which it was "renewed.")
> That's what makes it a renewal.
> 
> 2) That said, if you explain and ask nicely, it is possible (only possible) that they
> will allow you to use the renewal at a later date.
> But, no guarantees, as that defeats the whole idea behind selling renewals at a reduced rate
> (in comparison with buying a new AP.)



That all makes complete sense. Thank you for explaining this so clearly! I really appreciate it


----------



## Lynn CC

My first snag in panning, as feared, has happened... DS got the tickets for the 5 of us through his work discount,Tickets at work for our trip next week. They sent him the e ticket confirmation number & he was able to make fast passes for all of us... BUT at the bottom it says bring slip to will call  at one of the 4 parks at Will Call... we all were shocked..& he has to be present with ID.
This would work fine except DH & I are planning on going to Epcot with one of our days on the e ticket.the first day we are all there... but my son & his family are not going to Epcot that Saturday they have other plans... if my son comes to our Resort POR can they redeem the e tickets? Or atleast that day for DH & I?
We are totally confused... I don’t want to drag him all the way to Epcot just to do the tickets we can do that at will call at MK when we are all together... 

If not then I’m not sure what DH & I will do, we have ADR’s at Biergarten that day... I may have to buy a 1 day ticket for us & Lise our on a day that my son got us...
Not the end of the world but I’d rather spend the money on something else... any suggestions?


----------



## Robo

Lynn CC said:


> if my son comes to our Resort POR can they redeem the e tickets?



Yes. At the Concierge desk.

Wiil Call window, Ticket window, Guest Relations window, Resort Concierge... any of those can do it.


----------



## Lynn CC

Robo said:


> Yes. At the Concierge desk.
> 
> Wiil Call window, Ticket window, Guest Relations window, Resort Concierge... any of those can do it.


Well that is great news, & such a relief!


----------



## shoreward

For those who will be renewing an AP onsite by "upgrading" a ticket (especially one purchased thru a re-seller, such as UT), know how much that ticket will be worth in the transaction.  Page one of this thread has some tremendous information and saved me quite a bit of money.  If not for this thread, I probably would have just accepted the pricing the CM calculated and overpaid. When I insisted that his numbers were wrong, he looked further on his computer.  I wonder how many guests are incorrectly charged for this type pf transaction.


----------



## Lynn CC

Robo said:


> Yes. At the Concierge desk.
> 
> Wiil Call window, Ticket window, Guest Relations window, Resort Concierge... any of those can do it.


I just wanted to make sure I understand. DH & I only will be staying at POR. DS & his family will be at Melia Orlando Suites.
The e tickets are in his name, ( my sons),through his work. If he brings the paperwork to POR while we are there they will give us all our tickets?


----------



## Robo

Lynn CC said:


> I just wanted to make sure I understand. DH & I only will be staying at POR. DS & his family will be at Melia Orlando Suites.
> The e tickets are in his name, ( my sons),through his work. If he brings the paperwork to POR while we are there they will give us all our tickets?



Should be fine.

If there are "issues" just get on the bus to MK and take care of ticketing at the Guest Relations outside the MK gates.
Or, board the shuttle boat (or drive) to Disney Springs and head to the "Welcome Center" to get the tickets.


----------



## Lynn CC

Robo said:


> Should be fine.
> 
> If there are "issues" just get on the bus to MK and take care of ticketing at the Guest Relations outside the MK gates.
> Or, board the shuttle boat (or drive) to Disney Springs and head to the "Welcome Center" to get the tickets.



The e ticket confirmation specifically says Tickets may be picked up at & then it lists the 4 parks... nothing about your resort or welcome center. 
Maybe I should call tomorrow so we are not running around to a bunch of places... I feel like I’m inconvenienceing their plans as it is because he has to drive to meet us to do this when we really weren’t meeting till Monday. He says no worries but still l want to make it as easy as I can for him.


----------



## Robo

Lynn CC said:


> My first snag in panning, as feared, has happened... DS got the tickets for the 5 of us through his work discount,Tickets at work for our trip next week. They sent him the e ticket confirmation number & he was able to make fast passes for all of us... BUT at the bottom it says bring slip to will call  at one of the 4 parks at Will Call... we all were shocked..& he has to be present with ID.



If he was able to make FPs and the e-ticket info is in your MyDisneyExperience files,
and you are staying at a WDW resort and will have MagicBands:
There is no need to pick up any ticket (or anything else) at any location at WDW.
You're ready to go.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I have two sets of magic bands coming in the mail for a split stay. We also ordered one more that was nice from shopdisney. I received it already. Can I add it right away without it messing with the yet to be received ones


----------



## erionm

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I have two sets of magic bands coming in the mail for a split stay. We also ordered one more that was nice from shopdisney. I received it already. Can I add it right away without it messing with the yet to be received ones


Linking a retail MagicBand will not affect your resort stay MagicBands.


----------



## Experiment113

Hi Robo, 

Thank you for all of your valuable advice on tickets!  For years we have booked the vacation package from Disney a year in advance and then when vacation time came, we would use one park day on our tickets and on the 2nd day add the water park option because this would "lock-in" the water park price under our original price of the package tickets.  Is this still the case?  In other words:  
*Will the cost of adding the Plus Option (water park) to the package Park Hopper Tickets be less if the Plus Option is added before using the tickets    OR 
Will it be less to add the Plus Option after using 1 day of the package tickets     OR
Does it not make any difference anymore?*


----------



## Robo

Experiment113 said:


> Hi Robo,
> 
> Thank you for all of your valuable advice on tickets!  For years we have booked the vacation package from Disney a year in advance and then when vacation time came, we would use one park day on our tickets and on the 2nd day add the water park option because this would "lock-in" the water park price under our original price of the package tickets.  Is this still the case?  In other words:
> *1. Will the cost of adding the Plus Option (water park) to the package Park Hopper Tickets be less if the Plus Option is added before using the tickets
> OR
> 2. Will it be less to add the Plus Option after using 1 day of the package tickets     OR
> 3. Does it not make any difference anymore?*


1. Nope.
2. Nope.
3. Does not matter.


----------



## Experiment113

Robo said:


> 1. Nope.
> 2. Nope.
> 3. Does not matter.



*THANK YOU!   *


----------



## Lynn CC

I have a question again about tickets. Just when I thought I’m actually ready for this trip next week, I’m in sort of a quandary.

  We are leaving next week. My son just got all our tickets through tickets at work (last minute).
He & my DIL got us all FP’s for the 4 days DH & I will be in the parks with them.
I don’t know how they did that when she never linked us on MDE...as friends & family.  I can’t even see their plans, nor they ours.
She planned to do this but, to make a long story short, they moved with my 3 little grandsons last week, & they have left for their vacation before they meet us in Disney.

My question is they sent me the E number on our tickets, but it’s also their E number..my son has to go to Disney Springs with the voucher to get the actual tickets.

Can I link that number to my magic bands without messing up however they already got us fast passe? DH & I would like to go to Epcot the day before we meet them & they did not get us fast passes for that day, just the following 5 days that we will be with them.
He got an extra day on our tickets not theirs.
I’m just don’t want to risk harming the plans they already made for all of us it would be disasterous. 

Or do you think I should wait  do that at POR the morning we want to go to Epcot...
Hope you understand all this, it sounds confusing when I read it back.


----------



## Robo

Lynn CC said:


> I have a question again about tickets. Just when I thought I’m actually ready for this trip next week, I’m in sort of a quandary.
> 
> We are leaving next week. My son just got all our tickets through tickets at work (last minute).
> He & my DIL got us all FP’s for the 4 days DH & I will be in the parks with them.
> I don’t know how they did that when she never linked us on MDE...as friends & family.  I can’t even see their plans, nor they ours.
> She planned to do this but, to make a long story short, they moved with my 3 little grandsons last week, & they have left for their vacation before they meet us in Disney.
> 
> My question is they sent me the E number on our tickets, but it’s also their E number..my son has to go to Disney Springs with the voucher to get the actual tickets.
> 
> 1. Can I link that number to my magic bands without messing up however they already got us fast passé?
> 2. DH & I would like to go to Epcot the day before we meet them & they did not get us fast passes for that day, just the following 5 days that we will be with them.
> He got an extra day on our tickets not theirs.
> 3. I’m just don’t want to risk harming the plans they already made for all of us it would be disasterous.
> 
> 4. Or do you think I should wait  do that at POR the morning we want to go to Epcot...
> Hope you understand all this, it sounds confusing when I read it back.



1. Nothing is ever "linked to" a MagicBand.
A MagicBand only contains  a unique serial number that is used to access the information that is stored in a guest's MyDisneyExperience file.
So, you would need to link the tickets to your MyDisneyExperience account, and then your MBs would work.
2. However, in this case he must link YOU to HIS MDX account.
He can do this from his smart phone MDX App from anywhere he is that has phone service.
3. That won't happen.
4. My difficulty with answering your questions is that you don't seem to know much about what HE did,
and without knowing that, I'm at a loss.
Disney's system is actually VERY DIFFICULT when it comes to handling complex multiple-party situations.


----------



## Lynn CC

Robo said:


> 1. Nothing is ever "linked to" a MagicBand.
> A MagicBand only contains  a unique serial number that is used to access the information that is stored in a guest's MyDisneyExperience file.
> So, you would need to link the tickets to your MyDisneyExperience account, and then your MBs would work.
> 2. However, in this case he must link YOU to HIS MDX account.
> He can do this from his smart phone MDX App from anywhere he is that has phone service.
> 3. That won't happen.
> 4. My difficulty with answering your questions is that you don't seem to know much about what HE did,
> and without knowing that, I'm at a loss.
> Disney's system is actually VERY DIFFICULT when it comes to handling complex multiple-party situations.


Thank you for trying to answer, I was afraid of that. 
DH & I really wanted to stick tibWorld Showcase, est at Biergarten, watch the movies & live entertainment & look in the shops. We will be going again with my son & family later in the week. The grandchildren are small so the parks will concentrate on them, no fast rides which is great for us adults we don’t care for them, however I would like to do living with the land, soarin & possibly Spaceship Earth with DH on Saturday. Not sure if I’ll get a FP for soarin on the same day tho.


----------



## Wood Nymph

Lynn CC said:


> Thank you for trying to answer, I was afraid of that.
> DH & I really wanted to stick tibWorld Showcase, est at Biergarten, watch the movies & live entertainment & look in the shops. We will be going again with my son & family later in the week. The grandchildren are small so the parks will concentrate on them, no fast rides which is great for us adults we don’t care for them, however I would like to do living with the land, soarin & possibly Spaceship Earth with DH on Saturday. Not sure if I’ll get a FP for soarin on the same day tho.


What exactly can you see in your MDE account? Can you see the fastpasses or the tickets? Did he create new profiles for you in his account? He would not have been able to get fps for you without linking the tickets to a profile somewhere.

You could always ask them to make fps for the rides that you want to go on if you don't have access to the tickets.


----------



## Robo

Wood Nymph said:


> What exactly can you see in your MDE account? Can you see the fastpasses or the tickets? Did he create new profiles for you in his account? He would not have been able to get fps for you without linking the tickets to a profile somewhere.
> 
> You could always ask them to make fps for the rides that you want to go on if you don't have access to the tickets.



If @Lynn CC doesn't have access to the tickets, they can't get into the park.


----------



## Wood Nymph

Robo said:


> If @Lynn CC doesn't have access to the tickets, they can't get into the park.


Good point! I missed the part about them wanting to go to Epcot the day before the son shows up.

If the son linked his MDE account with his parents, couldn't he reassign the tickets to the parents, if he did, in fact, create new profiles for them on his account? I'm not sure what would happen to the fps, though, that are attached to the tickets in the profiles he made. Could the son move the fp's to his parents "real" MDE without losing them?


----------



## Robo

Wood Nymph said:


> Good point! I missed the part about them wanting to go to Epcot the day before the son shows up.
> 
> If the son linked his MDE account with his parents, couldn't he reassign the tickets to the parents, if he did, in fact, create new profiles for them on his account? I'm not sure what would happen to the fps, though, that are attached to the tickets in the profiles he made. Could the son move the fp's to his parents "real" MDE without losing them?


Yes, but the son is out of town.
I tried to suggest that he fix things via his phone app, but I don’t know what is the status of that.


----------



## Lynn CC

Robo said:


> Yes, but the son is out of town.
> I tried to suggest that he fix things via his phone app, but I don’t know what is the status of that.


Yes they must have made new profiles for us on his account, since I done see anything on my DME for accepting a share...
My son doesn’t know how his wife did it but they got A Lot of fast passes for the 4 days we will be in the parks together. 
For DH, Myself, my son, my DIL but they didn’t get fast passes for the 1 or 2 year old. They weren’t sure how to do that. I said I have no idea but I’d try to find out. 

My son said he would meet us either late Friday night after we fly in or early Sat. Morning before we go to Epcot to try to figure out the tickets.( we were originally going to meet Monday Morning before we head to MK..

I told him not to, we would just get a day pass & use the extra ticket to go back into Epcot our last night While we are staying at the yacht club go have dinner there instead of Yachtsman.
No biggy I’m just so excited to see them!


----------



## Lynn CC

Robo said:


> If @Lynn CC doesn't have access to the tickets, they can't get into the park.


It’s one day that we don’t have access but DH & I can use it on our last day after my son leaves instead of our first day. If he doesn’t get it figured out.


----------



## LovePug

I'm so confused...I was just told, on a different thread, that adding PH to my 2016 5 day base tickets will cost about $75 each. According the page 1 of this sticky, it looks to me like it would be $108 each-and that is if the upgrade used Disney 2016 prices rather than what I had actually paid through UT (I don't remember what they were now). The person that told me the $75 is very trustworthy on these boards, so I can't figure out what I'm calculating wrong.


----------



## Robo

Lynn CC said:


> they didn’t get fast passes for the 1 or 2 year old. They weren’t sure how to do that.


No FPs are needed for children under 3 years. They can just accompany any adult(s) with FPs onto the attractions.


----------



## Robo

Lynn CC said:


> My son said he would meet us either late Friday night after we fly in or early Sat. Morning before we go to Epcot to try to figure out the tickets.( we were originally going to meet Monday Morning before we head to MK..
> 
> I told him not to, we would just get a day pass & use the extra ticket to go back into Epcot our last night While we are staying at the yacht club go have dinner there instead of Yachtsman.
> No biggy I’m just so excited to see them!



That will cost literally HUNDREDS of dollars more than just ADDING a day to your existing tickets.
He can fix this by just inviting you to join his MDX account.


----------



## Robo

LovePug said:


> I'm so confused...I was just told, on a different thread, that adding PH to my 2016 5 day base tickets will cost about $75 each. According the page 1 of this sticky, it looks to me like it would be $108 each-and that is if the upgrade used Disney 2016 prices rather than what I had actually paid through UT (I don't remember what they were now). The person that told me the $75 is very trustworthy on these boards, so I can't figure out what I'm calculating wrong.



You are correct.
The problem is that you must upgrade your older tickets to current ticket (2018) pricing level.

It doesn't matter what you PAID for the discounted tickets.
That amount does not figure into upgrade costs.

Figure the cost by using the info on *THIS* post (which it looks like you have been doing.)


----------



## LovePug

Robo said:


> You are correct.
> The problem is that you must upgrade your older tickets to current ticket (2018) pricing level.
> 
> It doesn't matter what you PAID for the discounted tickets.
> That amount does not figure into upgrade costs.
> 
> Figure the cost by using the info on *THIS* post (which it looks like you have been doing.)



Thanks, Robo. I thought I was losing it.


----------



## Robo

LovePug said:


> Thanks, Robo. I thought I was losing it.



It can give you a sliver of hope to know that it is possible (though unlikely) that the CM
at upgrade _might_ give you the current ($75) upgrade price, if you "ask nicely."
You never know if a CM _might_ offer you a bit of Pixie Dust with the transaction.


----------



## Lynn CC

Robo said:


> That will cost literally HUNDREDS of dollars more than just ADDING a day to your existing tickets.
> He can fix this by just inviting you to join his MDX account.


Yes you are right about the cost, thank you. I think we will just skip Epcot the first day we are there if DS doesn't get the tickets figured out.  He said while we are flying from CA this Friday he will go to DS Welcome Center and try to get the tickets and give them to us.  But if that doesn't happen I'll just go into to Epcot on the following Friday with DH to the WS and have dinner there.  Switch our plans around a little.  Thank you for all the info, it seems so confusing to us but it will all look different when we get there! Either way, DH and I are flexible with our plans.


----------



## Robo

Lynn CC said:


> Yes you are right about the cost, thank you. I think we will just skip Epcot the first day we are there if DS doesn't get the tickets figured out.  He said while we are flying from CA this Friday he will go to DS Welcome Center and try to get the tickets and give them to us.  But if that doesn't happen I'll just go into to Epcot on the following Friday with DH to the WS and have dinner there.  Switch our plans around a little.  Thank you for all the info, it seems so confusing to us but it will all look different when we get there! Either way, DH and I are flexible with our plans.




Again.

He does not have to GET any tickets.
(Nobody needs any tickets.)
ALL he has to do is invite you to join his MDX account and you accept.

He can do this as early as right now, this morning, from his MDX phone app.


----------



## gracelrm

We purchased Platinum Plus Passes back in December and plan to activate when we come to WDW in September.  We've linked them to our MDE and know that we have to activate these at a ticket window or Guest Relations before entering a park.  I've been told we just need to show ID when we stop for activation.  We have recently moved and have changed our address through Disney, but haven't yet taken the time to get our driver's licenses changed.  Will that be an issue if the address is different?  Sadly, the DMV hours don't accommodate my work hours.


----------



## Lynn CC

This is what's so confusing and why we are confused about the whole ticket situation...tickets at work sent my son an E-Ticket Confirmation and it says
Tickets will be under the customers name @WDW Ticket Counter/will call locations. Valid ID required, customer must match name on reservation on this E- Ticket.

Upon Arrival, /tickets may be picked up at one of the following locations:
Epcot, DHS, DAK, The ticket & Transportation Center @MK
Then it says there are will call locations at the entrance to each theme park.

It doesn't list DS welcome center but hes going to try there first while DH and I are flying to MCO. He may have the whole thing straightened out by the time we get there, but I have a feeling it's not as easy as it seems.  

I wish I got the tickets through Disney, but he saved over $700 on our 5 tickets.

We do not have our DME linked to his, DH has one I have one and they made one with us on theirs (got all the FP's for everyone) as well, but us (DH and I) are who they created, not us with all the ADR's 

It's a mess... When I see him I will have him try to link it all up. It seems we made things very confusing for ourselves.  I have no idea how it's going to work out, I hope it's smooth, I don't want another Disney Disaster, I started a post on Disney Disasters a while back and it seems many people have had them!

I think my DIL is afraid to link the accounts in MDE because she's not sure if this will mess up the fast passes or something, I haven't talked to her.  I don't initiate these types of situations, just follow along and vent/ try to figure out things by asking here! Don't want to Rock the Boat/Be difficult, be that MIL,  I love our family vacations together, if you know what I mean? lol


----------



## Robo

Lynn CC said:


> This is what's so confusing and why we are confused about the whole ticket situation...tickets at work sent my son an E-Ticket Confirmation and it says
> Tickets will be under the customers name @WDW Ticket Counter/will call locations. Valid ID required, customer must match name on reservation on this E- Ticket.
> 
> Upon Arrival, /tickets may be picked up at one of the following locations:
> Epcot, DHS, DAK, The ticket & Transportation Center @MK
> Then it says there are will call locations at the entrance to each theme park.
> 
> It doesn't list DS welcome center but hes going to try there first while DH and I are flying to MCO. He may have the whole thing straightened out by the time we get there, but I have a feeling it's not as easy as it seems.
> 
> I wish I got the tickets through Disney, but he saved over $700 on our 5 tickets.
> 
> We do not have our DME linked to his, DH has one I have one and they made one with us on theirs (got all the FP's for everyone) as well, but us (DH and I) are who they created, not us with all the ADR's
> 
> It's a mess... When I see him I will have him try to link it all up. It seems we made things very confusing for ourselves.  I have no idea how it's going to work out, I hope it's smooth, I don't want another Disney Disaster, I started a post on Disney Disasters a while back and it seems many people have had them!
> 
> I think my DIL is afraid to link the accounts in MDE because she's not sure if this will mess up the fast passes or something, I haven't talked to her.  I don't initiate these types of situations, just follow along and vent/ try to figure out things by asking here! Don't want to Rock the Boat/Be difficult, be that MIL,  I love our family vacations together, if you know what I mean? lol


Tickets at Work is wrong.
This is why I keep repeating my advice.
FPs won’t be lost when you bridge your accounts.
I don’t like lecturing, but you keep responding as though I’m not giving you valid info.


----------



## cruiser21

Lynn CC said:


> This is what's so confusing and why we are confused about the whole ticket situation...tickets at work sent my son an E-Ticket Confirmation and it says
> Tickets will be under the customers name @WDW Ticket Counter/will call locations. Valid ID required, customer must match name on reservation on this E- Ticket.
> 
> Upon Arrival, /tickets may be picked up at one of the following locations:
> Epcot, DHS, DAK, The ticket & Transportation Center @MK
> Then it says there are will call locations at the entrance to each theme park.
> 
> It doesn't list DS welcome center but hes going to try there first while DH and I are flying to MCO. He may have the whole thing straightened out by the time we get there, but I have a feeling it's not as easy as it seems.
> 
> I wish I got the tickets through Disney, but he saved over $700 on our 5 tickets.
> 
> We do not have our DME linked to his, DH has one I have one and they made one with us on theirs (got all the FP's for everyone) as well, but us (DH and I) are who they created, not us with all the ADR's
> 
> It's a mess... When I see him I will have him try to link it all up. It seems we made things very confusing for ourselves.  I have no idea how it's going to work out, I hope it's smooth, I don't want another Disney Disaster, I started a post on Disney Disasters a while back and it seems many people have had them!
> 
> I think my DIL is afraid to link the accounts in MDE because she's not sure if this will mess up the fast passes or something, I haven't talked to her.  I don't initiate these types of situations, just follow along and vent/ try to figure out things by asking here! Don't want to Rock the Boat/Be difficult, be that MIL,  I love our family vacations together, if you know what I mean? lol


It's not a mess you're just turning it into one in your mind.  As long as your tickets are linked to your MDE you're fine. 
Link you're accounts it will be ok. 
You really need to relax about the whole thing. You're creating drama for no reason.


----------



## Lynn CC

Ok thank you for this advice once again, I do believe you know what your talking about. I just don’t think I understood...
So if I try to link that E ticket number to my DME account it won’t link unless DS links his with mine is that right?


----------



## Lynn CC

cruiser21 said:


> It's not a mess you're just turning it into one in your mind.  As long as your tickets are linked to your MDE you're fine.
> Link you're accounts it will be ok.
> You really need to relax about the whole thing. You're creating drama for no reason.


You absolutely right, I was in a mini panic about these tickets. Mostly because I didn’t understand what was being said.


----------



## bookbabe626

Lynn CC said:


> Ok thank you for this advice once again, I do believe you know what your talking about. I just don’t think I understood...
> So if I try to link that E ticket number to my DME account it won’t link unless DS links his with mine is that right?



There’s a spot in the My Disney Experience section of the website (top right corner, under My Disney Experience choose “My Family & Friends List” or from the main My Disney Experience screen there’s a link to “connect additional reservations or family members” which walks you through the steps a little more) where you can invite family/friends to link up with you.

When your DS does that, as far as I’m remembering from the post I read about it, it will prompt him to confirm that the invited Jane Smith is the same Jane Smith he created a profile for.

That’s how the tickets and FPs and ADRs that they made will get connected to your accounts.

Although I’ve never tried it, I believe it’s also possible for you and your DH to try to link your DS, and then he’ll get the invite and just accept it and that does the same thing.


----------



## opus_00

I have verified through Disney the number of days available on 4 old tickets (pre-2005) that we plan to have exchanged for current ticket media when we visit next month.  We have already purchased new tickets for the number of park days needed for the rest of our trip.  For some reason, what we have are 3 old adults tickets and 1 old child ticket, even though our now-teenagers were both children under 10 at the time.  I have no way of knowing who each ticket was assigned to (as this trip was a long time ago), and Disney didn't seem to know either, but there were definitely only 2 adults in our family at the time.  I don't know how or why one of our kids used an adult ticket.  Maybe we had an extra, unused adult ticket at some point and used it later as admission for one of our kids?  Would we even have been able to do that?

Now that we want to use the unused days on these tickets, will Disney let us use one of these tickets for one of our now-teenagers who was obviously too young to need an adult ticket back then?  I know the teen who is going to have the old child ticket upgraded to an adult ticket will have to be there for the CM to see, but do all of the adults who are switching out old adult tickets for new media have to be there?  Will they even ask who is using each adult ticket before doing the switch?  I'm trying to figure out the best way to handle this.


----------



## Wood Nymph

Lynn CC said:


> Ok thank you for this advice once again, I do believe you know what your talking about. I just don’t think I understood...
> So if I try to link that E ticket number to my DME account it won’t link unless DS links his with mine is that right?


 You can't do anything to fix this problem because it is all in your son's hands at this point in time. The best thing that you could do to make things easy for your son is to convey the conversations that you have had here on the Dis so that he will know how to go through the steps to fix things. If he links the two of you as family and friends, then the ticket situation can get straightened out and he will not have to drive to POR or to Epcot or to anywhere else to meet you with a ticket. If he fixes things the way Robo and "bookbabe26" below suggested, then your MB will work to get you into the parks and for fastpasses.  You will not need a hard ticket and your son will have saved himself a lot of time and energy if he links the accounts and follows the steps below. If he has any questions or can't figure it out, then he can call Disney IT for help.

Now if your son and daughter-in-law do not have MagicBands from a prior trip then they will need to pick up the hard tickets for themselves.

This is the information that will help your son fix everything. See how easy it is? You can get the ball rolling by inviting him to be friends first. 



bookbabe626 said:


> There’s a spot in the My Disney Experience section of the website (top right corner, under My Disney Experience choose “My Family & Friends List” or from the main My Disney Experience screen there’s a link to “connect additional reservations or family members” which walks you through the steps a little more) where you can invite family/friends to link up with you.
> 
> When your DS does that, as far as I’m remembering from the post I read about it, it will prompt him to confirm that the invited Jane Smith is the same Jane Smith he created a profile for.
> 
> That’s how the tickets and FPs and ADRs that they made will get connected to your accounts.
> 
> Although I’ve never tried it, I believe it’s also possible for you and your DH to try to link your DS, and then he’ll get the invite and just accept it and that does the same thing.


This is excellent advice. It is even easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## cruiser21

What happens to your tickets when they expire? Can they still be upgraded to annual passes? Will you be able to make fast passes if the tickets on your MDE have expired?


----------



## Robo

cruiser21 said:


> What happens to your tickets when they expire?
> 1. Can they still be upgraded to annual passes?
> 2. Will you be able to make fast passes if the tickets on your MDE have expired?


1. In a way, yes.
The process is not an "upgrade," but you would be able use the original
Disney price for the (now) expired ticket to help pay for buying a new AP.
2. Nope.


----------



## Robo

opus_00 said:


> I have verified through Disney the number of days available on 4 old tickets (pre-2005) that we plan to have exchanged for current ticket media when we visit next month.  We have already purchased new tickets for the number of park days needed for the rest of our trip.  For some reason, what we have are 3 old adults tickets and 1 old child ticket, even though our now-teenagers were both children under 10 at the time.  I have no way of knowing who each ticket was assigned to (as this trip was a long time ago), and Disney didn't seem to know either, but there were definitely only 2 adults in our family at the time.  I don't know how or why one of our kids used an adult ticket.  Maybe we had an extra, unused adult ticket at some point and used it later as admission for one of our kids?
> 1. Would we even have been able to do that?
> 
> 2. Now that we want to use the unused days on these tickets, will Disney let us use one of these tickets for one of our now-teenagers who was obviously too young to need an adult ticket back then?
> 3. I know the teen who is going to have the old child ticket upgraded to an adult ticket will have to be there for the CM to see,
> 4. but do all of the adults who are switching out old adult tickets for new media have to be there?
> 5. Will they even ask who is using each adult ticket before doing the switch?
> 6. I'm trying to figure out the best way to handle this.



1. I suppose it is possible, but it's not an authorized procedure.
2. Yes. Absolutely.
3. That's a good plan.
4. While it is not absolutely necessary, it could help things along.
5. Won't matter.
6. Better to all be there and not be needed, than to chance otherwise.


----------



## cruiser21

Robo said:


> 1. In a way, yes.
> The process is not an "upgrade," but you would be able use the original
> Disney price for the (now) expired ticket to help pay for buying a new AP.
> 2. Nope.


If I upgraded these tickets before the end of the year would the anniversary date be the day I upgraded or the day I entered the park? Lets say I didn't go to a park until 2 months later.


----------



## Robo

cruiser21 said:


> If I upgraded these tickets before the end of the year
> 1. would the anniversary date be the day I upgraded or the day I entered the park?
> 2. Lets say I didn't go to a park until 2 months later.


1. Park entry triggers the "start date" of APs.
2. Once you have the AP certificate, it will stay fresh and  "ready for use" until the end of the year 2030.


----------



## cruiser21

Robo said:


> 1. Park entry triggers the "start date" of APs.
> 2. Once you have the AP certificate, it will stay fresh and  "ready for use" until the end of the year 2030.


Great except you have to actually get to WDW to upgrade. Disney really found a way to lock people into using their tickets in a year. God forbid life happens and you need to change your vacation.


----------



## cruiser21

It amazes that people that work in the IT department don't know how the App works. I spoke to two different people that told me I should be able to upgrade to annual passes on the app as long as I haven't used a ticket. One rep spent 20 minutes with me on the phone looking up how to do this. Never got it to work.  Actually I think it's the complete opposite you cant upgrade until you use the tickets. Don't they train these people? I'm embarrassed for them. When you call internet/app support you would think the employees would know everything about the new app....wrong again.


----------



## CinderellaDream

Is it possible to modify 4 day MYW tickets purchased from UT to be 3 day PH tickets instead?  I'm not sure if that would be considered an "upgrade" or not.  I left a message with UT to see what options they offered but also wondered if there were any options available at Guest Services.  The tickets were hard tickets received from UT and have not been linked to MDE yet.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

CinderellaDream said:


> Is it possible to modify 4 day MYW tickets purchased from UT to be 3 day PH tickets instead?  I'm not sure if that would be considered an "upgrade" or not.  I left a message with UT to see what options they offered but also wondered if there were any options available at Guest Services.  The tickets were hard tickets received from UT and have not been linked to MDE yet.



Disney's definition of an upgrade is "more money." If a 3D PH ticket is more expensive than a 4D 1P ticket, then it's an upgrade.


----------



## Robo

CinderellaDream said:


> Is it possible to modify 4 day MYW tickets purchased from UT to be 3 day PH tickets instead?  I'm not sure if that would be considered an "upgrade" or not.  I left a message with UT to see what options they offered but also wondered if there were any options available at Guest Services.  The tickets were hard tickets received from UT and have not been linked to MDE yet.



4-Day Base -Disney Price $404.70 w/tax
3-Day Hopper -Disney Price $394.05 w/tax

So...
*Technically*, that would not be an upgrade.
And, *technically*, that would not be allowed.

HOWEVER-
What *MIGHT* be possible is for the ticket CM at WDW to offer you a bit of Pixie Dust
(if you ask nicely) and change the ticket, just letting the $10.65 go. (Disney would just "keep it.")

OR-
What *MIGHT* happen is that the ticket CM at WDW could possibly offer you a LOT of Pixie Dust
(if you ask very nicely) and change the ticket, plus give you back the $10.65 on a Disney gift certificate.

You just never know.


----------



## browning02

Hoping one of you helpful folks can verify my info.  In August, I hope to upgrade my 7-day hoppers I purchased from UT prior to this year's price increase.  
The face value of the 7-day hoppers (2017 prices) is $516.53 (tax included), according to AllEars.
The current price of a Platinum AP is $904.19 (tax included).
Therefore, to upgrade, I can expect to pay $387.66.  
Does that sound right?


----------



## Robo

browning02 said:


> Hoping one of you helpful folks can verify my info.  In August, I hope to upgrade my 7-day hoppers I purchased from UT prior to this year's price increase.
> The face value of the 7-day hoppers (2017 prices) is $516.53 (tax included), according to AllEars.
> The current price of a Platinum AP is $904.19 (tax included).
> Therefore, to upgrade, I can expect to pay $387.66.
> Does that sound right?



Yes.

Have a great trip! (And, more with your AP.)


----------



## browning02

Robo said:


> Yes.
> 
> Have a great trip! (And, more with your AP.)



Thank you so much!


----------



## dmask

Hi -

Here is my scenario....  current plat+ pass expires 12/26.  Planning on going 12/30 till 1/1.  Can we purchase multi day tickets and upgrade to a renewal pass rate?  Not sure if we will get plat+ again or gold/silver (which do carry the blackout dates for our NYE) trip. 

Thanks


----------



## Robo

dmask said:


> Hi -
> 
> Here is my scenario....  current plat+ pass expires 12/26.  Planning on going 12/30 till 1/1.
> 1. Can we purchase multi day tickets and upgrade to a renewal pass rate?
> 2. Not sure if we will get plat+ again or gold/silver (which do carry the blackout dates for our NYE) trip.
> 
> Thanks


1. Yes.
2. You can do either at the "renewal rate" for each type of AP.

If you *renew*, your renewed AP will still keep the 12/26 anniversary date as your current AP,
regardless of which day you start using your multi-day tickets.


----------



## dmask

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. You can do either at the "renewal rate" for each type of AP.
> 
> If you *renew*, your renewed AP will still keep the 12/26 anniversary date as your current AP,
> regardless of which day you start using your multi-day tickets.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Robo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes.
> 2. You can do either at the "renewal rate" for each type of AP.
> 
> If you *renew*, your renewed AP will still keep the 12/26 anniversary date as your current AP,
> regardless of which day you start using your multi-day tickets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for quick response!
Click to expand...


----------



## cruiser21

browning02 said:


> Hoping one of you helpful folks can verify my info.  In August, I hope to upgrade my 7-day hoppers I purchased from UT prior to this year's price increase.
> The face value of the 7-day hoppers (2017 prices) is $516.53 (tax included), according to AllEars.
> The current price of a Platinum AP is $904.19 (tax included).
> Therefore, to upgrade, I can expect to pay $387.66.
> Does that sound right?


I bought the exact same tickets through UT and this was my calculation. I would like to put off my trip until next year because my FIL is on hospice.  It looks like its not possible with the expiration date unless I'm willing to go without making fast passes. I'm trying to get my vacation time changed to December. All Disney's new rules regarding tickets and booking resorts makes it difficult to make changes if you need to. If you've tried to add or subtract days from your reservation you know what I'm talking about. Sorry for ranting so much just a little frustrated with the New WDW. 
Yes I believe your calculations are spot on. Enjoy your year.


----------



## Jasper07

FP+ window coming up in a little over a week and just started thinking of upgrading from my current 4 day PH (convention ticket) to a Platinum Pass.  Any pro/con on changing now as compared to keeping what I have until I get to WDW and upgrading at the gate then?
If I purchase the Pass now and link to MDE I will be able to book my FP as normal even though the pass will not be activated?  (I do have a resort reservation)


----------



## Robo

Jasper07 said:


> FP+ window coming up in a little over a week and just started thinking of upgrading from my current 4 day PH (convention ticket) to a Platinum Pass.
> 1.  Any pro/con on changing now as compared to keeping what I have until I get to WDW and upgrading at the gate then?
> 2. If I purchase the Pass now and link to MDE I will be able to book my FP as normal even though the pass will not be activated?  (I do have a resort reservation)



1. Nothing that I'd actually worry about.
I'm not sure how easy it will be to upgrade that ticket if you are not actually at WDW.
But, you can certainly give it a try.

2. Yes.


----------



## cruiser21

Jasper07 said:


> FP+ window coming up in a little over a week and just started thinking of upgrading from my current 4 day PH (convention ticket) to a Platinum Pass.  Any pro/con on changing now as compared to keeping what I have until I get to WDW and upgrading at the gate then?
> If I purchase the Pass now and link to MDE I will be able to book my FP as normal even though the pass will not be activated?  (I do have a resort reservation)


I thought convention tickets could not be upgraded. At least that's what my TA that sells these with their packages told me. That's why I bought through UT. Did you actually buy the tickets already or are you booked with a package? If you have a package you can just drop the tickets do a room only and buy annual passes. If you figure out a way to upgrade tickets before you get there please share how you did it.


----------



## Robo

cruiser21 said:


> I thought convention tickets could not be upgraded. At least that's what my TA that sells these with their packages told me. That's why I bought through UT. Did you actually buy the tickets already or are you booked with a package? If you have a package you can just drop the tickets do a room only and buy annual passes. If you figure out a way to upgrade tickets before you get there please share how you did it.



Some convention tickets can be upgraded.
They will only be worth what they originally cost, when figured into the upgrade.

It is now the case that some (most?) tickets can be upgraded by guests, themselves, using MDX.
(Including tickets from most authorized ticket resellers like UT.)
But, the upgrading seems to be in a state of flux, at the moment... a sometimes yes, sometimes no, sort of thing.


----------



## cruiser21

Robo said:


> Some convention tickets can be upgraded.
> They will only be worth what they originally cost, when figured into the upgrade.
> 
> It is now the case that some (most?) tickets can be upgraded by guests, themselves, using MDX.
> (Including tickets from most authorized ticket resellers like UT.)
> But, the upgrading seems to be in a state of flux, at the moment... a sometimes yes, sometimes no, sort of thing.


The pp may be booked with the agency I used. I don't know if I'd want to chance it. It would be disappointing if you really wanted to upgrade and couldn't.
I'm a no with upgrading to annual passes from the MDX. I would love to hear from someone that actually was able to do it before using a ticket.


----------



## Rogersmommy7

New here. Forgive my ignorance but I have looked everywhere and can't find an answer. We purchased 4 day disney tickets (Florida Resident) as this is the max you can purchase on the disney site as florida residents. When we get to the park, or before, or during, can we upgrade an extra day (5th day). If so, does anyone know the cost? is it a full day price or discounted? Thanks.


----------



## Robo

Rogersmommy7 said:


> New here. Forgive my ignorance but I have looked everywhere and can't find an answer. We purchased 4 day disney tickets (Florida Resident) as this is the max you can purchase on the disney site as florida residents. When we get to the park, or before, or during, can we upgrade an extra day (5th day). If so, does anyone know the cost? is it a full day price or discounted? Thanks.



I'm going to suggest that a possible better alternative is to buy a Disney Silver Annual Pass at $439 (plus tax.)
That AP includes free parking and allows park hopping at no extra charge.

(And, Fl residents can make no-interest monthly payments for APs.)

You can upgrade your current tickets to APs, if you choose.


----------



## SarahC97

Question about tickets:

I have a trip planned for next week with base tickets and a trip planned for the end of August with hoppers. I know I can assign the second set of tickets to someone else, but wouldn't that mess up the fastpasses I already have made for that trip? 

And if I leave them alone and then have guest services prioritize the tickets to make sure the correct set is used for the first trip, where do I go to do that? I'm unfamiliar with the location of guest services outside of the parks (like the Magic Kingdom) where I would need to get this done.


----------



## Robo

SarahC97 said:


> Question about tickets:
> 
> I have a trip planned for next week with base tickets and a trip planned for the end of August with hoppers. I know I can assign the second set of tickets to someone else,
> 1. but wouldn't that mess up the fastpasses I already have made for that trip?
> 
> And if I leave them alone and then have guest services prioritize the tickets to make sure the correct set is used for the first trip,
> 2. where do I go to do that? I'm unfamiliar with the location of guest services outside of the parks (like the Magic Kingdom) where I would need to get this done.


1. Yes.
(BUT, you could ALSO transfer those FPs to that "someone else" and then, after your first trip is over, transfer those tickets and the FPs back to YOU.)
2. Any Guest Relations.
GR can be found just outside any park or at Disney Springs ("Welcome Center.")


----------



## SarahC97

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> (BUT, you could ALSO transfer those FPs to that "someone else" and then, after your first trip is over, transfer those tickets and the FPs back to YOU.)
> 2. Any Guest Relations.
> GR can be found just outside any park or at Disney Springs ("Welcome Center.")


Thank you for clearing that up!


----------



## Shanna-like-Banana

Needing to get clarification on some info I was given yesterday. We are military and can purchase the Military Salute tickets (aka Military 4 or 5 day Park Hoppers) I think I was given some mis-information and want to clear it up, before I put any money down. 

I went yesterday to buy a single day military ticket for Epcot. While I was there, the agent asked me why I wasn't buying the park hoppers. I explained we only had time for 1 long weekend this fall and we didn't have time to stay 4 or 5 days this Fall. She said the military park hoppers can be broken up among multiple trips as long as they are used by the end of the year expiration (Dec 19th)

I said that has got to be wrong, that unless I purchased the no expiration ticket, that they have to be used within a 14 day period (plus the no expiration tickets are long gone) 

She said that the military Salute tickets don't have those same perimeters as regular park hoppers and can be broken up and used at different times. Such as use 2 during one trip and 3 at another time. But didn't have anything in writing to show me, that that's how they work. 

If this is true, it would be a huge benefit for us, since we normally go for a long wknd in the Spring (Flower & Garden) and a long wknd in the Fall (MNSSHP and F&W) but the last few years we have just been buying the single MNSSHP ticket, take a resort day, and then the single day ticket for Epcot. If we can really break them up over the year, that would allow us to go to more parks on the long wknds we are there.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Shanna-like-Banana said:


> Needing to get clarification on some info I was given yesterday. We are military and can purchase the Military Salute tickets (aka Military 4 or 5 day Park Hoppers) I think I was given some mis-information and want to clear it up, before I put any money down.
> 
> I went yesterday to buy a single day military ticket for Epcot. While I was there, the agent asked me why I wasn't buying the park hoppers. I explained we only had time for 1 long weekend this fall and we didn't have time to stay 4 or 5 days this Fall. She said the military park hoppers can be broken up among multiple trips as long as they are used by the end of the year expiration (Dec 19th)
> 
> I said that has got to be wrong, that unless I purchased the no expiration ticket, that they have to be used within a 14 day period (plus the no expiration tickets are long gone)
> 
> She said that the military Salute tickets don't have those same perimeters as regular park hoppers and can be broken up and used at different times. Such as use 2 during one trip and 3 at another time. But didn't have anything in writing to show me, that that's how they work.
> 
> If this is true, it would be a huge benefit for us, since we normally go for a long wknd in the Spring (Flower & Garden) and a long wknd in the Fall (MNSSHP and F&W) but the last few years we have just been buying the single MNSSHP ticket, take a resort day, and then the single day ticket for Epcot. If we can really break them up over the year, that would allow us to go to more parks on the long wknds we are there.



That person was 100% correct. The expiration dates for the Military Salute tickets are December 19th this year, regardless of their first use. They've worked this way for at least 3 years.


----------



## Shanna-like-Banana

That is amazing awesome ! we had never bought them before because we always assumed they had the 14 day use. 
Thanks for the info  



ravenclawtrekkie said:


> That person was 100% correct. The expiration dates for the Military Salute tickets are December 19th this year, regardless of their first use. They've worked this way for at least 3 years.


----------



## bryanb

shoreward said:


> For those who will be renewing an AP onsite by "upgrading" a ticket (especially one purchased thru a re-seller, such as UT), know how much that ticket will be worth in the transaction.  Page one of this thread has some tremendous information and saved me quite a bit of money.  If not for this thread, I probably would have just accepted the pricing the CM calculated and overpaid. When I insisted that his numbers were wrong, he looked further on his computer.  I wonder how many guests are incorrectly charged for this type pf transaction.



This is a bit frustrating to hear how often this is happening. During my last visit, I wanted to "upgrade" my Undercover Tourist ticket to an annual pass. Out of four cast members at two different parks, only one of them knew about price bridging. They were all confident that I could only get the value from my ticket that was displayed on their screen, which was about $19 less than what I had paid UT. I assume that difference was UT's profit margin. (As I posted earlier, I luckily was able to get the bridged price through the My Disney Experience app.) I also want to thank @Robo for educating people on here about the process. Perhaps these kinds of discount ticket upgrades are not as common as it might seem on these boards.


----------



## Robo

bryanb said:


> Perhaps these kinds of discount ticket upgrades are not as common as it might seem on these boards.


My thinking is that the turnover in CMs who handle ticket upgrades is very high, 
and there has been much evidence that appears to show a very limited amount of training 
emphasis on the various kinds of upgrade processes.


----------



## MikeNamez

Question which im sure has been answered but couldn't find it in the thread....

Is there a place on wdw.com that you see what AP Room Rates without having an AP yet. Trying to decide if its worth it to upgrade.


----------



## Wood Nymph

MikeNamez said:


> Question which im sure has been answered but couldn't find it in the thread....
> 
> Is there a place on wdw.com that you see what AP Room Rates without having an AP yet. Trying to decide if its worth it to upgrade.


As far as I know there isn't a place on the WDW website to see the passholder discounts unless you are a passholder and signed into your account. But there are always people with AP's on the Disboards who are willing to look up dates for people. They usually post their requests in the resort forum, discount subforum.

https://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-discount-codes-and-rates.93/


----------



## Rich M

I tired to see if my question was answered somewhere and it probably is but I couldn't find it so excuse me for repetitiveness.

I have a split stay coming up in October. I will be at Disney World Oct 8th through Oct 11th and then going on a cruise and then coming back to the world Oct 14th to Oct 20th.  I bought a 7 day park hopper from UT. Our plan is to go into the park Oct 9th and 10th. Then when we return we will be going Oct 14 - Oct 15. Oct 16 we have party tickets.  Then go Oct 17th through Oct 19th to the parks. If we would like to upgrade to 8 day park hopper or add water park is this possible? Is it possible to do it ahead of time to get FP+ for 8 days? Will I run into any problems doing my FP+ with such a big gap in using the 7 days? Thank you in advance

Forgot to mention that my tickets from UT were 6 day tickets with a free upgrade to 7 day tickets so do I get the value of 6 day or 7 day when trying to upgrade?


----------



## Robo

Rich M said:


> I tired to see if my question was answered somewhere and it probably is but I couldn't find it so excuse me for repetitiveness.
> 
> I have a split stay coming up in October. I will be at Disney World Oct 8th through Oct 11th and then going on a cruise and then coming back to the world Oct 14th to Oct 20th.  I bought a 7 day park hopper from UT. Our plan is to go into the park Oct 9th and 10th. Then when we return we will be going Oct 14 - Oct 15. Oct 16 we have party tickets.  Then go Oct 17th through Oct 19th to the parks.
> 
> 1. If we would like to upgrade to 8 day park hopper
> 2. or add water park is this possible?
> 3. Is it possible to do it ahead of time to get FP+ for 8 days? Will I run into any problems doing my FP+ with such a big gap in using the 7 days? Thank you in advance
> 
> Forgot to mention that my tickets from UT were 6 day tickets with a free upgrade to 7 day tickets so
> 4. do I get the value of 6 day or 7 day when trying to upgrade?


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. If you had bought the tickets as part of your WDW resort package, you could have easily upgraded in advance by giving Disney booking a call.
But, it is currently UNCLEAR as to whether you can upgrade your UT in advance of your arrival.
As things look RIGHT NOW, you can't upgrade the UT tickets until after you arrive at WDW.
That MIGHT (or might not) change in the near future. Stay tuned.
Regardless, if you cannot upgrade until you are at WDW, just don't book FP+ on the day
that has the "easiest-to-get" FP+.  (That park may or may not be the park you visit on your last day at WDW.)
THEN, the minute that you do the upgrade, book FP+ for that remaining day.
4. In spite of what UT said in their advertising, there is no such ticket as a "6-day ticket with a free 7th day upgrade."
What you bought from UT is just a normal, standard 7-day WDW ticket, and will be treated as such
in the upgrade transition.


----------



## Rich M

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. If you bought the tickets as part of your WDW resort package, you can easily upgrade in advance by giving
> Disney booking a call.



I bought from UT


----------



## Robo

Rich M said:


> I bought from UT


Re-read my current answer (and I MIGHT be adding even more additions  in a few minutes.)


----------



## randumb0

If I buy a single day for a friend and they decide not to come can I apply it towards my AP renewal?


----------



## Robo

randumb0 said:


> If I buy a single day for a friend and they decide not to come can I apply it towards my AP renewal?


Yes.


----------



## Lilysmom

I purchased tickets through UT which were 4 day MYW with 2 extra days. If I wanted to can those be upgraded to AP and would that have to be done when I arrive on property? (Traveling 8/22)


----------



## Robo

Lilysmom said:


> I purchased tickets through UT which were 4 day MYW with 2 extra days. If I wanted to can those be upgraded to AP and would that have to be done when I arrive on property? (Traveling 8/22)


It is currently UNCLEAR as to whether you can upgrade your UT in advance of your arrival.
As things look RIGHT NOW, you can't upgrade the UT tickets until after you arrive at WDW.
That MIGHT (or might not) change in the near future. Stay tuned.


----------



## cruiser21

Lilysmom said:


> I purchased tickets through UT which were 4 day MYW with 2 extra days. If I wanted to can those be upgraded to AP and would that have to be done when I arrive on property? (Traveling 8/22)


According to the phone CM's you can do it on the APP. I wasn't able to do it. The CM's I talked seemed like they weren't very educated on the new APP, and I was speaking to cm's that work in tech support. Give it try maybe you'll have better luck.


----------



## Robo

cruiser21 said:


> According to _the phone CM's_ you can do it on the APP.
> I wasn't able to do it.



That was the entire reason for my answer.


----------



## cruiser21

Robo said:


> That was the entire reason for my answer.


Sorry I didn't know this was a private thread where everyone couldn't answer questions?


----------



## Robo

cruiser21 said:


> Sorry I didn't know this was a private thread where everyone couldn't answer questions?


I was just telling you that your situation was the entire reason for my answer.


----------



## Sunshine62103

After a few searches I'm unable to find my answer regarding our tickets so I thought I would ask in case I was using the wrong search terms.

We were fortunate enough to have a Disney World Cast Member give us 4 Complimentary tickets. I am trying to see if there are any black out dates. We will be in Florida for the entire week of Thanksgiving and we were going to go on the Monday of Thanksgiving week. I know it's not ideal in terms of crowds but it's the best we could do.  All the ticket says is, "This eTicket is valid for one (1) day of admission during regular operating hours to the theme parks at one (1) of the following sites now through: Dec 14, 2018."  At the bottom it says, "1 DAY PH CAST DISTRIBUTION COMP." and "This eTicket is not valid for admission at Tokyo Disney Resort in Japan.This eTicket is not valid for admission to any Water Parks."

My husband and I took our 2 kids to WDW about 3 years ago and we had magic bands and used the app. These complimentary tickets came in an email for printing or for use on a mobile device. Can I still link them to the app? Can we make FP reservations? Do we need to go anywhere different to exchange these paper tickets before we go through the turnstiles? We didn't have park hoppers the last time so we are definitely excited.


----------



## MWFun

Yes, I have the same passes. You are supposed to be able to link them in My Disney Experience, but I ran into trouble and Guest Relations did it for me. As far as I know, they work just like a purchased pass so you should be able to make FP reservations.


----------



## mmouse50

In addition to what Robo said about adding days to UT tickets - you cannot do it from home, you have to do it at the parks or resorts.  I know because I just tried to do it in June - bought 6 day tickets - not a part of a package and added a few extra days to my trip - tried to upgrade so that I could do fast passes for the last days and after talking to Disney ticket people (not the reservation people) if the tickets were bought thru Disney you can but if bought thru a 3rd party like UT you can’t


----------



## mmouse50

Just planned a trip for December and to get all days that I wanted I will be switching resorts mud trip - with the 1st resort I bought a package (tickets for the entire stay).  My question is - I also have on my Disney experience a couple of days left from a 10 day non-expiring ticket.  Do I need to make sure that my tickets are prioritized because I am changing resorts during my stay?  Or will the tickets continue to come off my stay at the first resort and not touch the non-expiring tickets when I move to the 2nd resort?


----------



## Robo

mmouse50 said:


> In addition to what Robo said about adding days to UT tickets - you cannot do it from home, you have to do it at the parks or resorts.  I know because I just tried to do it in June - bought 6 day tickets - not a part of a package and added a few extra days to my trip - tried to upgrade so that I could do fast passes for the last days and after talking to Disney ticket people (not the reservation people) if the tickets were bought thru Disney you can but if bought thru a 3rd party like UT you can’t


However, and the reason for this most current discussion is that
Disney appears to be setting up a situation/software where guests (themselves) can upgrade their own tickets on MDX.
And UT (likely all authorized reseller) tickets are included in that guest-controlled ticket upgrading process.
As to when that might become fully functional (and if the timing at which -before and/or during the trip- the ticket can be upgraded) is still unknown.


----------



## Robo

mmouse50 said:


> Just planned a trip for December and to get all days that I wanted I will be switching resorts mud trip - with the 1st resort I bought a package (tickets for the entire stay).  My question is - I also have on my Disney experience a couple of days left from a 10 day non-expiring ticket.
> 1. Do I need to make sure that my tickets are prioritized
> 2. because I am changing resorts during my stay?  Or will the tickets continue to come off my stay at the first resort and not touch the non-expiring tickets when I move to the 2nd resort?



1. You DO need to have your tickets' priority set by Guest Relations BEFORE you enter ANY park, even during the first resort stay.

2. Resort stays and/or changing resorts (or not) has no affect on which tickets will or won't be used at the park gates if you have more than one valid ticket in your MDX account.


----------



## TinkerTerry

mmouse50 said:


> Just planned a trip for December and to get all days that I wanted I will be switching resorts mud trip - with the 1st resort I bought a package (tickets for the entire stay).  My question is - I also have on my Disney experience a couple of days left from a 10 day non-expiring ticket.  Do I need to make sure that my tickets are prioritized because I am changing resorts during my stay?  Or will the tickets continue to come off my stay at the first resort and not touch the non-expiring tickets when I move to the 2nd resort?


Personally...I would add the extra days to your package tickets and save the no expiration tickets for a possible short trip some day. Something to think about.


----------



## mmouse50

I want to save the non-expire tickets that is why I was asking whether or not the tickets bought with the package for first resort stay would continue with the second resort stay


----------



## straychicken

I booked a 7 night agency package with 4 day tickets and a free water park day.  All 7 nights were at Pop Century.  I decided to split the stay and now have two reservations.  One is for the first two nights room only at POR.  The 2nd is five nights at Pop including the tickets.

Do I have to get the tickets activated if i use them before I check in for the 2nd reservation?

Will I be able to do fast passes for the whole stay 60 days from the first check in date?

I am worried I might need to have the travel agent move the to ticket to the first reservation.

Also wondering-can I add a day while at WDW for this ticket type?


----------



## Robo

straychicken said:


> I booked a 7 night agency package with 4 day tickets and a free water park day.  All 7 nights were at Pop Century.  I decided to split the stay and now have two reservations.  One is for the first two nights room only at POR.  The 2nd is five nights at Pop including the tickets.
> 
> 1. Do I have to get the tickets activated if i use them before I check in for the 2nd reservation?
> 
> 2. Will I be able to do fast passes for the whole stay 60 days from the first check in date?
> 
> 3. I am worried I might need to have the travel agent move the to ticket to the first reservation.
> 
> 4. Also wondering-can I add a day while at WDW for this ticket type?


1. If your tickets are reserved AT (as part of) the second resort stay, then yes.

2. Nope.

3. Yes.

4. If (IF) these are actual WDW PACKAGE tickets, then yes.

But, I’m not sure that your tickets ARE package tickets. They sound like “Travel Agent Tickets” or “Convention Tickets.”
If so, then they are NOT connected to your resort stays at all. So, the rules we discussed above don’t apply.
You need to find out exactly what kind of tickets these are before we actually know the answers to your questions.


----------



## straychicken

Robo said:


> 1. If your tickets are reserved AT (as part of) the second resort stay, then yes.
> 
> 2. Nope.
> 
> 3. Yes.
> 
> 4. If (IF) these are actual WDW PACKAGE tickets, then yes.
> 
> But, I’m not sure that your tickets ARE package tickets. They sound like “Travel Agent Tickets” or “Convention Tickets.”
> If so, then they are NOT connected to your resort stays at all. So, the rules we discussed above don’t apply.
> You need to find out exactly what kind of tickets these are before we actually know the answers to your questions.


 My confirmation says 4-day Magic Your Way Base +1 fun. 

These are meeting/convention tickets sold as part of an agency exclusive special.


----------



## Robo

straychicken said:


> My confirmation says 4-day Magic Your Way Base +1 fun.
> 
> These are meeting/convention tickets sold as part of an agency exclusive special.


These are not connected to either resort stay, so you should be fine for all FPs starting the day you arrive.

You probably  can add a day (upgrade) and you would get your purchase price as your current tickets’ “value” in the transaction.


----------



## Erik the Red

Hello! 

My 60 day Fastpass window is approaching so I need to purchase my tickets.

First time going to Disney so I want to ask some easy confirmation questions to make sure I have things straight.

I need a 7 day base ticket package.  Is UT still the best/cheapest option?    Can link them right away with MyDisneyExperience?

Is it possible to get a one day park-hopper for one of those 7 days? 

Best way to add a waterpark day to that package if I decide to go?   

Being from Canada, I have to go to the POP resort to pick up my Magicband correct?

Thanks for your time !

***Getting Excited***


----------



## LaurieLiz

delete


----------



## LaurieLiz

Whoops sorry ignore that


----------



## Robo

Erik the Red said:


> Hello!
> My 60 day Fastpass window is approaching so I need to purchase my tickets.
> First time going to Disney so I want to ask some easy confirmation questions to make sure I have things straight.
> I need a 7 day base ticket package.
> 1. Is UT still the best/cheapest option?
> 2. Can link them right away with MyDisneyExperience?
> 3. Is it possible to get a one day park-hopper for one of those 7 days?
> 4. Best way to add a waterpark day to that package if I decide to go?
> 5. Being from Canada, I have to go to the POP resort to pick up my Magicband correct?



1. That might be the case. It can change all the time. You need to check the many authorized ticket discounter site each time you are ready to buy.
Here are some popular, reliable links for *info *and/or *tickets*:

UndercoverTourist.com
OfficialTicketCenter.com
kgstickets.com (Kissimmee Guest Services)
MapleLeafTickets.com
OrlandoFunTickets.com
BoardwalkTicketing.com
ParkSavers.com
(There are others, but these will be some good sources.)

>>Go to TouringPlans.com and MouseSavers.com to read more about various discounters.
You should ABSOLUTELY check each of these yourself to see which happens to
have the best deal, as the specials can change at any time.

2. Most authorized ticket discounter tickets can be, yes.
You need the ticket number.
3. That's not how park hopping works. It is "all" or nothing.
You would need to add Park Hopping as a one-time cost that would be good
for the entire ticket.
4. If you DO add Park Hopping, it is far cheaper to THEN buy the "Park Hopper Plus" ticket
option ($15, plus tax) and thereby have the full ability to (in your case) *7* Water Park (or other "Fun option") visits instead
of buying just a one-day Water Park ticket.
5. I assume you will be staying at the Pop (you didn't say.)
Canadian guests do need to pick up their MBs at their resorts when the arrive.


----------



## mmouse50

Can I prioritize my tickets at the resort concierge or do you have to do it at the park / Disney spring guest service?


----------



## Robo

mmouse50 said:


> Can I prioritize my tickets at the resort concierge or do you have to do it at the park / Disney spring guest service?


Ask at the concierge desk.
If the CM looks "perplexed," go elsewhere.


----------



## zumfelde

I have 3 tickets I purchased from UT and are linked to my MDE account. I do not need the tickets now and have someone that will buy them. Am I correct that all I need to do is add them to my MDE friends list then I can transfer them? Thanks


----------



## Robo

zumfelde said:


> I have 3 tickets I purchased from UT and are linked to my MDE account. I do not need the tickets now and have someone that will buy them.
> Am I correct that all I need to do is add them to my MDE friends list then I can transfer them? Thanks



Correct.


----------



## tarahart24

shoreward said:


> If the PHs were not purchased from Disney, the upgrade to APs only can be done onsite at a ticket counter or Guest Relations.


Thanks!


----------



## zumfelde

Robo said:


> Correct.


Thanks


----------



## intertile

I have a question regarding AP's.  Do platinum plus AP's have the same length of time as Gold, i.e. 365 or 366 days?

Last year I purchased the Platinum plus AP's with the promotion that they gave for DVC.  My first day in the parks was Nov. 21st 2017.  According to the first post in the thread the tickets should be good until Nov 21st 2018, but in my MDE it says the AP expires Nov. 22nd 2018.  So does that mean I can enter the parks on Nov 22nd? or is Nov 21st my last day?

TIA


----------



## Robo

intertile said:


> I have a question regarding AP's.
> A. Do platinum plus AP's have the same length of time as Gold,
> B. i.e. 365 or 366 days?
> 
> Last year I purchased the Platinum plus AP's with the promotion that they gave for DVC.  My first day in the parks was Nov. 21st 2017.  According to the first post in the thread the tickets should be good until Nov 21st 2018, but in my MDE it says the AP expires Nov. 22nd 2018.
> C. So does that mean I can enter the parks on Nov 22nd?
> D. or is Nov 21st my last day?
> 
> TIA


A. Yes.
B. "366" days. If an AP is first-used on, say, Aug. 3, 2018, it will be good through close of business on Aug. 3, 2019.
C. Yes. It will be good for use through close of business on Nov. 22, 2018.
D. Nope. Nov. 22.
Why?
In your case, your AP will be good for an EXTRA day.
That is undoubtedly because when you bought your AP, it was back when the CM issuing the AP could MANUALLY INPUT
the anniversary (expiration) date by hand.
(And, a CM setting that date INACCURATELY was very, very common.)
However, within the last year, that situation has been remedied, as a new AP will NOW "start" when a guest
actually enters a park using that AP for the first time,
and the *computer* will then set the correct AP anniversary date, automatically.


----------



## BaseballMoM2007

I have a question about upgrading to AP's. We have a free dining package booked for next month. It will be myself, husband, son, and son's friend. I would like to upgrade only my family's tickets. Is this something I can do over the phone or need to do in person since we are all booked in the same room/package? Other question on page one it says sometimes the memory maker cost can be deducted. I was thinking about canceling our memory maker. But afraid to incase something comes up and we do wind up getting the AP's. If i knew the memory maker cost would come off upgrade cost that would be a big relief.


----------



## Robo

BaseballMoM2007 said:


> I have a question about upgrading to AP's. We have a free dining package booked for next month. It will be myself, husband, son, and son's friend. I would like to upgrade only my family's tickets. Is this something I can do over the phone or need to do in person since we are all booked in the same room/package? Other question on page one it says sometimes the memory maker cost can be deducted. I was thinking about canceling our memory maker. But afraid to incase something comes up and we do wind up getting the AP's. If i knew the memory maker cost would come off upgrade cost that would be a big relief.



This cannot be done IN ADVANCE due to the "Free Dining" package.
But, you can can upgrade any individual tickets you so choose as soon as you arrive at WDW.


----------



## BaseballMoM2007

Do you know if we can take off the memory maker cost if we upgrade just the 3 our tickets?


----------



## Robo

BaseballMoM2007 said:


> Do you know if we can take off the memory maker cost if we upgrade just the 3 our tickets?


Yes.
And, all guests in your party can still share the AP Memory Maker.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I am not sure if this is the right place to ask my question...I have a friend who is a CM who is picking up the Tourist Platinum Annual Pass for me before I arrive.  Does this pass have a number that I will be able to add to MDE to book fastpasses now before my trip or will I have to wait until I arrive at WDW and go to guest services?  This is the first time she will be purchasing a pass and is unsure if I will be able to book fastpasses before my trip or not (I will be staying on property).  TIA


----------



## Robo

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I am not sure if this is the right place to ask my question...I have a friend who is a CM who is picking up the Tourist Platinum Annual Pass for me before I arrive.
> 1. Does this pass have a number that I will be able to add to MDE to book fastpasses now before my trip
> 2. or will I have to wait until I arrive at WDW and go to guest services?
> 3. This is the first time she will be purchasing a pass and is unsure if I will be able to book fastpasses before my trip or not (I will be staying on property).  TIA


1. Yes.
2. Nope.
3. AP certificates (unactivated APs) CAN advance-book FP+ just like regular tickets.


----------



## tallygirl

My daughter purchased two MK 1 day tickets last fall for herself and her daughter (not the most economical way to see Disney I know, but that's what she did) They could not make the trip so postponed until this fall. Now it looks like they again can't go. The tickets expire 12/31/2018. My questions:

1. Since they haven't been used can she just give them to someone? They are the hard plastic credit-card like tickets received in the mail.
2. The tickets are FL resident (I didn't think there was such a thing as 1 day FL resident tickets but the confirmation letter states that they are and has the language about having to provide proof of residency) so will anyone she gives them to have to show proof of residency?
3. Alternately, I read on the ticket sticky that if she lets them expire, unused, that she still retains the value and can apply that to purchasing another ticket later. Is there a time limit on doing that?



Robo said:


> However, if this ticket is never used by a guest and allowed to expire,
> the _purchase price_ of the ticket is not "lost" to the guest.
> The unused and expired ticket can be turned in at WDW and its original purchase price can be applied to the purchase of a new ticket.



4. Can the value be applied to any ticket? Specifically wondering if she can apply it to the FL resident Discover 3/4 day ticket that Disney sometimes offers that's good from January through June (assuming that it's offered again next year)

Thank you


----------



## Robo

tallygirl said:


> My daughter purchased two MK 1 day tickets last fall for herself and her daughter (not the most economical way to see Disney I know, but that's what she did) They could not make the trip so postponed until this fall. Now it looks like they again can't go. The tickets expire 12/31/2018. My questions:
> 
> 1. Since they haven't been used can she just give them to someone? They are the hard plastic credit-card like tickets received in the mail.
> 2. The tickets are FL resident (I didn't think there was such a thing as 1 day FL resident tickets but the confirmation letter states that they are and has the language about having to provide proof of residency) so will anyone she gives them to have to show proof of residency?
> 3. Alternately, I read on the ticket sticky that if she lets them expire, unused, that she still retains the value and can apply that to purchasing another ticket later. Is there a time limit on doing that?
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Can the value be applied to any ticket? Specifically wondering if she can apply it to the FL resident Discover 3/4 day ticket that Disney sometimes offers that's good from January through June (assuming that it's offered again next year)
> 
> Thank you


1. Yes.
2. There are no FL resident 1-day BASE tickets.
HOWEVER, if the tickets are Hopper and/or Hopper PLUS, those upgrades ARE discounted for FL residents, so if the ticket has those option(s)
it would require FL residence proof of the first-time user.
3. Yup. (But, no time limit.)
4. Yes.


----------



## DVC4US

Robo said:


> A. Yes.
> B. "366" days. If an AP is first-used on, say, Aug. 3, 2018, it will be good through close of business on Aug. 3, 2019.
> C. Yes. It will be good for use through close of business on Nov. 22, 2018.
> D. Nope. Nov. 22.
> Why?
> In your case, your AP will be good for an EXTRA day.
> That is undoubtedly because when you bought your AP, it was back when the CM issuing the AP could MANUALLY INPUT
> the anniversary (expiration) date by hand.
> (And, a CM setting that date INACCURATELY was very, very common.)
> However, within the last year, that situation has been remedied, *as a new AP will NOW "start" when a guest
> actually enters a park using that AP for the first time,*
> and the *computer* will then set the correct AP anniversary date, automatically.



@Robo - quick confirmation to make sure I have my info correct.  If we go to Guest Relations on 8/30/18 to activate our DVC Platinum Plus AP but do not enter a park until 8/31/18 then our APs will be good through the end of day of 8/31/19?


----------



## Robo

DVC4US said:


> @Robo - quick confirmation to make sure I have my info correct.  If we go to Guest Relations on 8/30/18 to activate our DVC Platinum Plus AP but do not enter a park until 8/31/18 then our APs will be good through the end of day of 8/31/19?


 Correct!
Have fun!


----------



## DVC4US

Robo said:


> Correct!
> Have fun!



Thanks!!


----------



## mstinson14

straychicken said:


> My confirmation says 4-day Magic Your Way Base +1 fun.
> 
> These are meeting/convention tickets sold as part of an agency exclusive special.





Robo said:


> You probably can add a day (upgrade) and you would get your purchase price as your current tickets’ “value” in the transaction.



Hi! Former Disney Vacation Planner here. Unfortunately, tickets purchased as part of a convention or agency "special" are ineligible for an upgrade. If you wanted an additional day, you would have to purchase an additional 1-day park ticket.


----------



## Eeyore1220

Hi all. I apologize if this has been asked before. I currently have a one day park hopper ticket for next week for a girls trip (170 before tax). I’m returning a month later with my family and we booked 5 day park hoppers as part of a hotel package (don’t know how much since it was all lumped into my package, but just looking online that should be 470). I plan to go again in March 2019 for two days before a Disney Cruise (looking at current prices that should be about 200). Since that means I’ll spend 840 in a year, I feel like I may have/will spend enough to warrant an annual pass. I heard that if I ask before my last day in the park, I can gave the money I paid so far for tickets put toward the annual pass. My questions are: how does that work with my one day pass next week? If I upgrade in the park then will the money I spent on 5-day Park hoppers also be applied toward the pass? Does booking that 5-day as part of a package mess up my ability to upgrade? Thanks for any guidance you can offer!!


----------



## Robo

Eeyore1220 said:


> Hi all. I apologize if this has been asked before. I currently have a one day park hopper ticket for next week for a girls trip (170 before tax). I’m returning a month later with my family and we booked 5 day park hoppers as part of a hotel package (don’t know how much since it was all lumped into my package, but just looking online that should be 470). I plan to go again in March 2019 for two days before a Disney Cruise (looking at current prices that should be about 200). Since that means I’ll spend 840 in a year, I feel like I may have/will spend enough to warrant an annual pass.
> 1. I heard that if I ask before my last day in the park, I can gave the money I paid so far for tickets put toward the annual pass. My questions are:
> how does that work with my one day pass next week?
> 2. If I upgrade in the park then *will the money I spent on 5-day Park hoppers also be applied toward the pass?*
> 3. Does booking that 5-day as part of a package mess up my ability to upgrade?


1. Well, sort of.
You can upgrade as late as ON the same day that you use the last asset (entry) on a ticket.
However, you won't be allowed to COMBINE two or more tickets to create ("help pay for") a new upgraded ticket or AP.
2. Sorry, but that is not allowed.
3. Unless you have booked "Free Dining," you can cancel the tickets for your upcoming package and just make the resort reservation
for "room only."
Then, just upgrade the one-day ticket to AP during your first trip.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Nope.
> 3. AP certificates (unactivated APs) CAN advance-book FP+ just like regular tickets.



thank you thank you thank you!!!!!


----------



## momof2sons

Sorry if this has been previously asked. We have a 5 day park hopper in connection with the free dinning promotion this August. Can I up grade to an AP for us without interfering with the free dinning proportion of the package? Meaning we are able to keep the free dinning when we up grade to AP passes.


----------



## Robo

momof2sons said:


> We have a 5 day park hopper in connection with the free dinning promotion this August.
> 1. Can I up grade to an AP for us without interfering with the free dinning proportion of the package?
> 2. Meaning we are able to keep the free dinning when we up grade to AP passes.



1. Yes.
2. Correct.


----------



## momof2sons

That's great. thank for the speedy reply.


----------



## vindwyn

I am planning on purchasing Florida resident passes for our family this year. To maximize our savings, I wanted to use gift cards bought at Sam’s Club to pay. When I went to purchase the passes online, the only option for payment was credit or debit.  Is there any way to pay for the passes via gift card without visiting WDW? I want to be able to book fastpasses ahead of activating our passes, and I hate to give up on the extra gift card discount. I’m just glad that I hadn’t already purchased the gift cards!


----------



## MissCJ

I have a couple of questions regarding AP's that I can't seem to find anywhere:
1 - Does the AP holder have to be the driver of a car to get the free standard parking for the theme parks or can it be anybody in the car, including a child?  Is there an age minimum for that benefit?
2 - I'm considering purchasing an AP.  Would I be able to purchase a package deal (room and tickets) for myself with an AP and also family with just regular base tickets (staying in same room)?  If so, how would I go about doing that?  Would I reserve first and then upgrade my ticket ONLY?  Or would we all have to have the same types of tickets or all have AP's to reserve the room package?  Or is that even possible/allowed?
Thanks!


----------



## Robo

MissCJ said:


> I have a couple of questions regarding AP's that I can't seem to find anywhere:
> 1a - Does the AP holder have to be the driver of a car to get the free standard parking for the theme parks
> 1b - or can it be anybody in the car, including a child?
> 1c- Is there an age minimum for that benefit?
> 2a - I'm considering purchasing an AP.  Would I be able to purchase a package deal (room and tickets) for myself with an AP and also family with just regular base tickets (staying in same room)?  If so, how would I go about doing that?
> 2b - Would I reserve first and then upgrade my ticket ONLY?
> 2c- Or would we all have to have the same types of tickets or all have AP's to reserve the room package?
> 2d- Or is that even possible/allowed?


1a- No.
1b- Yes.
1c- A child younger than 3 can't own an AP.
2a- There is generally no financial advantage in buying a (room and tickets) resort package.
If you DO buy a package, ALL guests in the same room/package must buy the same kind of tickets.
2b- Once guests have arrived at WDW, EACH guest can upgrade a ticket (or not) as they choose.
2c- Only BEFORE ARRIVAL.
2c- Yes.
But, again, there is rarely a need (or advantage) to purchase a room/ticket package.
Just make a "room only" reservation and buy tickets separately... even buy discounted tickets for more savings.


----------



## intertile

Robo said:


> A. Yes.
> B. "366" days. If an AP is first-used on, say, Aug. 3, 2018, it will be good through close of business on Aug. 3, 2019.
> C. Yes. It will be good for use through close of business on Nov. 22, 2018.
> D. Nope. Nov. 22.
> Why?
> In your case, your AP will be good for an EXTRA day.
> That is undoubtedly because when you bought your AP, it was back when the CM issuing the AP could MANUALLY INPUT
> the anniversary (expiration) date by hand.
> (And, a CM setting that date INACCURATELY was very, very common.)
> However, within the last year, that situation has been remedied, as a new AP will NOW "start" when a guest
> actually enters a park using that AP for the first time,
> and the *computer* will then set the correct AP anniversary date, automatically.



Thanks for this reply and explanation.  I was really hoping that you somehow gained an extra day on non-leap years...would have allowed me to get the balance of this years thanksgiving trip and next years complete thanksgiving trip on 1 Gold AP Renewal.


----------



## grumpy28

Can an adult ticket (that is gotten for "free" with a free dining package, but not needed b/c the adults have APs) be transferred and used by a child in the future? TIA!


----------



## mslibrarygirl

I'm sorry if this is the wrong place to ask these questions, but my friend and I are getting ourselves all confused.

My family (me, DH, twin DS (14)) and my friend's family (her, her DH, and DS (3)) are going 8/17-8/24, staying off-property, so we are now at the 30-day FP+ mark.  We each bought the MNSSHP tix for 8/17 for our own families. I had a discount through work for the 5-day base tickets so my friend asked me to get the child ticket for her DS (she and her DH already had leftover tix from a previous visit).

When I linked the 5-day tickets to my account, I had to add her son to my MDE account to link his ticket. However, his MNSSHP ticket is on my friend's account. 

1. Is this going to be a problem that he has tickets on 2 different accounts? Is it possible (or even worth it) to try to transfer them? 
2. Also, we got magic bands -- if he has tickets on 2 different accounts can he use the same magic band?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

grumpy28 said:


> Can an adult ticket (that is gotten for "free" with a free dining package, but not needed b/c the adults have APs) be transferred and used by a child in the future? TIA!



It is likely that you can do that.
It is also likely that if there is a price difference, you would not get a refund.
Although, sometimes a guest gets some "Pixie Dust" and a refund is offered in the form of a gift certificate.
For whatever kind of action that you want to do, it never hurts to "ask nicely."
--------
It MIGHT even be that by the time (in the future) that ticket is needed, a child's ticket would cost as much (or more) than the current adult ticket.


----------



## Robo

mslibrarygirl said:


> My family (me, DH, twin DS (14)) and my friend's family (her, her DH, and DS (3)) are going 8/17-8/24, staying off-property, so we are now at the 30-day FP+ mark.  We each bought the MNSSHP tix for 8/17 for our own families. I had a discount through work for the 5-day base tickets so my friend asked me to get the child ticket for her DS (she and her DH already had leftover tix from a previous visit).
> When I linked the 5-day tickets to my account, I had to add her son to my MDE account to link his ticket. However, his MNSSHP ticket is on my friend's account.
> 1. Is this going to be a problem that he has tickets on 2 different accounts? Is it possible (or even worth it) to try to transfer them?
> 2. Also, we got magic bands -- if he has tickets on 2 different accounts can he use the same magic band?



1. LINK the two MDX accounts together ("invite each other to join") and you can then TRANSFER whatever new ticket(s) that you want to whomever is in either account.
2. If you do what I suggest above, all of the tickets for the "correct guest" will be in the account of whomever you want them to be, so MBs will be able to access all tickets in the proper person's account.


----------



## grumpy28

Robo said:


> It is likely that you can do that.
> It is also likely that if there is a price difference, you would not get a refund.
> Although, sometimes a guest gets some "Pixie Dust" and a refund is offered in the form of a gift certificate.
> For whatever kind of action that you want to do, it never hurts to "ask nicely."
> --------
> It MIGHT even be that by the time (in the future) that ticket is needed, a child's ticket would cost as much (or more) than the current adult ticket.



I would not expect a refund. I know to just transfer the ticket to a fake name under my MDE account until needed, and then transfer it to the child. I just wasn't sure if when the child went to use it, there would be a hiccup b/c it was an adult ticket. From what you are saying, there would be no blinking lights or beeping alarms going off, correct? LOL. Also, I gather you think it would be a wise move, since it could potentially save a few dollars down the road (or did I misinterpret your thoughts)?


----------



## Robo

grumpy28 said:


> I would not expect a refund. I know to just transfer the ticket to a fake name under my MDE account until needed, and then transfer it to the child. I just wasn't sure if when the child went to use it, there would be a hiccup b/c it was an adult ticket. From what you are saying, there would be no blinking lights or beeping alarms going off, correct? LOL. Also, I gather you think it would be a wise move, since it could potentially save a few dollars down the road (or did I misinterpret your thoughts)?



That's the gist of it, yes.

(And, I WOULD [nicely] try to get the refund, if any.)


----------



## grumpy28

Robo said:


> That's the gist of it, yes.
> 
> (And, I WOULD [nicely] try to get the refund, if any.)



Where/how would you try to get the refund? GS before use of the ticket?


----------



## Robo

grumpy28 said:


> Where/how would you try to get the refund? GS before use of the ticket?



Yup.


----------



## grumpy28

Robo said:


> Yup.



You are so helpful!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## mslibrarygirl

Robo said:


> 1. LINK the two MDX accounts together ("invite each other to join") and you can then TRANSFER whatever new ticket(s) that you want to whomever is in either account.
> 2. If you do what I suggest above, all of the tickets for the "correct guest" will be in the account of whomever you want them to be, so MBs will be able to access all tickets in the proper person's account.



Thank you so much for the reply. Took me a few minutes to figure out how to invite but I think I got it now.


----------



## tallygirl

Thank you for the answers about unused expired tickets. 

One more question:
Applying the value of an unused, expired ticket toward another ticket later, does that have to be done in person at WDW? Or can it be done by phone?


----------



## Robo

tallygirl said:


> Thank you for the answers about unused expired tickets.
> 
> One more question:
> Applying the value of an unused, expired ticket toward another ticket later, does that have to be done in person at WDW? Or can it be done by phone?



Nobody knows.
None of the recently issued tickets have yet "expired."


----------



## intertile

If my AP expires in the middle of my next trip, and I want to renew.  Is there a way for me to do that earlier than 60 days before the expiration? I don't want to have an issue with FP+ reservations.  Or should I just purchase regular wdw tickets and call them to upgrade to the renewal after?
TIA


----------



## Robo

intertile said:


> 1. If my AP expires in the middle of my next trip, and I want to renew.
> 2. Is there a way for me to do that earlier than 60 days before the expiration? I don't want to have an issue with FP+ reservations.
> 3.  Or should I just purchase regular wdw tickets and call them to upgrade to the renewal after?
> TIA


1. This is a very common problem (that Disney did not fully anticipate when they created the FP+ situation.)
2. There have been reports that SOME guests have been able to do this by calling WDW ticketing and explaining the situation.
OTOH, some have not been able to find a CM who will help them. 
3. That will work. It's a bit more hassle for the guest, but it will solve the situation if finding help from Disney in advance is a problem.

First, try calling WDW Ticketing at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat.


----------



## intertile

Robo said:


> 1. This is a very common problem (that Disney did not fully anticipate when they created the FP+ situation.)
> 2. There have been reports that SOME guests have been able to do this by calling WDW ticketing and explaining the situation.
> OTOH, some have not been able to find a CM who will help them.
> 3. That will work. It's a bit more hassle for the guest, but it will solve the situation if finding help from Disney in advance is a problem.
> 
> First, try calling WDW Ticketing at
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat.


Thanks again


----------



## JodyJo

I currently have 6 one-day park hopper MYW tickets.  Would I be able to use the value of these tickets to purchase an annual pass?


----------



## mesaboy2

JodyJo said:


> I currently have 6 one-day park hopper MYW tickets.  Would I be able to use the value of these tickets to purchase an annual pass?



You can upgrade any one of those tickets to an AP, but you cannot combine them as stated on the first page.


----------



## JodyJo

mesaboy2 said:


> You can upgrade any one of those tickets to an AP, but you cannot combine them as stated on the first page.


Thank you for the clarification. I read that on the first page, but when I called Disney a cast member advised me differently. I wasn't sure if something had changed.


----------



## MissCJ

Robo said:


> 1a- No.
> 1b- Yes.
> 1c- A child younger than 3 can't own an AP.
> 2a- There is generally no financial advantage in buying a (room and tickets) resort package.
> If you DO buy a package, ALL guests in the same room/package must buy the same kind of tickets.
> 2b- Once guests have arrived at WDW, EACH guest can upgrade a ticket (or not) as they choose.
> 2c- Only BEFORE ARRIVAL.
> 2c- Yes.
> But, again, there is rarely a need (or advantage) to purchase a room/ticket package.
> Just make a "room only" reservation and buy tickets separately... even buy discounted tickets for more savings.



Thanks for your answer.  The child I'm referring to (my niece) will be 6.  Her paternal grandmother and mother are considering splitting the cost of an AP for her, and then the mother and her family are planning to meet up with us a few months later, but my niece would be the only one in their party with an AP so they are considering using that for parking.  I was just making sure she didn't have to be the driver, or 16, or something like that for the parking benefit of the AP.  But, just curious, would they scan her finger at the parking gate/booth?  Or how does that work?  We will be staying some of the time on-site and some off-site.  In the past (a number of years ago), we've always stayed on-site with a package deal (when parking was included) so this is new to me.  I guess I'm currently in the head-spinning phase of planning while trying to catch up on all the new policies/procedures since our last stay - LOL!
Also, great idea about getting a Room Only reservation if only I get the AP for our on-site stay.  Thanks!  I didn't even consider that but I knew there was a way to work that out.  Just curious: how does the AP and Magic Bands work?  Would I receive the MB in advance for the Room-Only reservation?  And if I purchased the AP in advance of the trip, would I still need to activate it somewhere or just link it to my account through the MB and then I'd be good to go straight to the Parks with my MB?  I read on another thread about having to have a card for the discounts with AP (in addition to the MagicBand).  So the AP linked on the Magic Band by itself wouldn't be sufficient or is it just all on the Magic Band now?
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Robo

MissCJ said:


> Thanks for your answer.  The child I'm referring to (my niece) will be 6.  Her paternal grandmother and mother are considering splitting the cost of an AP for her, and then the mother and her family are planning to meet up with us a few months later, but my niece would be the only one in their party with an AP so they are considering using that for parking.  I was just making sure she didn't have to be the driver, or 16, or something like that for the parking benefit of the AP.  But, just curious,
> 1. would they scan her finger at the parking gate/booth?
> 2. Or how does that work?  We will be staying some of the time on-site and some off-site.  In the past (a number of years ago),
> 3. we've always stayed on-site with a package deal (when parking was included) so this is new to me.  I guess I'm currently in the head-spinning phase of planning while trying to catch up on all the new policies/procedures since our last stay - LOL!
> Also, great idea about getting a Room Only reservation if only I get the AP for our on-site stay.  Thanks!  I didn't even consider that but I knew there was a way to work that out.  Just curious: how does the AP and Magic Bands work?
> 4. Would I receive the MB in advance for the Room-Only reservation?
> 5. And if I purchased the AP in advance of the trip, would I still need to activate it somewhere
> 6. or just link it to my account
> 7. through the MB and
> 8. then I'd be good to go straight to the Parks with my MB?
> 9. I read on another thread about having to have a card for the discounts with AP (in addition to the MagicBand).
> 10. So the AP linked on the Magic Band by itself wouldn't be sufficient or is it just all on the Magic Band now?
> Thanks so much for your help!


1. No.
2. Show the "AP Card" 
3. Staying on-site always includes free parking at the theme parks, package or not.
4. Yes. Staying on-site always includes a free MagicBand for each guest at the resort, regardless of having a ticket/AP (or no ticket.)
5. Yes.
6. When you buy it via your MDX account, it will automatically link to your account.
7. Nothing is done "though" the MB.
8. No. You must go to a Guest Relations or ticket booth to "activate" the AP before going to a park gate.
9. Correct.
10. Just to keep things as clear as possible- 
There is no reservation info, or ticket info, or credit card info, or FP+ info "put onto" a MagicBand.
A MagicBand only contains  a unique serial number that is used to access the information that is stored in a guest's MyDisneyExperience file.
When the MagicBand is touched to a "Mickey Head Reader,"
the MB's serial number is read and that number creates a an instant connection to the the guest's MDE account info.
The MagicBand works like the combination to a locked safe, or a key to a locked door.
The MB, itself, is not the container of the ticket or FastPass, or Room key number, etc. 
The MB just *unlocks* the guest's file of info, allowing it to be accessed from her/his MDX account when needed.


----------



## shoreward

It has been suggested by a number of CMs that it's a good idea to turn in old MagicBands, so they can be recycled, even Version 1.0.  That way, the inactive bands can be completely removed from a guest's MDX account, as guests are not able to do so on their own.

With many guests having issues with MBs, including not working for opening resort room doors, not working for park admittance, etc., is the returning of old bands the best way to resolve functionality issues?  Apparently, just deactivating the bands from MDX is not enough.


----------



## Robo

shoreward said:


> 1. It has been suggested by a number of CMs that it's a good idea to turn in old MagicBands, so they can be recycled, even Version 1.0.
> 2. That way, the inactive bands can be completely removed from a guest's MDX account, as guests are not able to do so on their own.
> 3. With many guests having issues with MBs, including not working for opening resort room doors, not working for park admittance, etc., is the returning of old bands the best way to resolve functionality issues?
> 4. Apparently, just deactivating the bands from MDX is not enough.


1. They don't (can't) "recycle" MagicBands. Many times it just sounds politically correct to say "recycled" when the real facts are "disposed of" (safely.)
2. That's inaccurate. MBs can be fully "deactivated" by guests, themselves, in their MDX accounts.
3. There are lots of problems with Disney's tech for MBs and FPs and just about anything else.
(Heck, read these boards for a month -a week!)
4. Most CMs just repeat rumors they've heard, so don't put too much stock in that.

All that said, if you just WANT to "turn in" your old MBs... that's OK, too.
Just make sure that they are deactivated in your MDX account.


----------



## PolyRob

shoreward said:


> It has been suggested by a number of CMs that it's a good idea to turn in old MagicBands, so they can be recycled, even Version 1.0.  That way, the inactive bands can be completely removed from a guest's MDX account, as guests are not able to do so on their own.
> 
> With many guests having issues with MBs, including not working for opening resort room doors, not working for park admittance, etc., is the returning of old bands the best way to resolve functionality issues?  Apparently, just deactivating the bands from MDX is not enough.


You can call Disney IT and have them fully removed from your account. I have done it with over 16 MagicBands and cards.


----------



## dsneprincess

Thanks for your upgrading ticket to AP info. I "did the math" yesterday in an airport delay. I tried to upgrade last night and when the CM told me the "value" of my old ticket, it was actually less than I had paid. 

Later I realized if I had carried through the transaction, I would have actually paid MORE than just walking up and buy brand new APs.

I will continue trying until I find a CM that can bridge my tickets, assuming that I should still get the full value of the ticket. (I know that information would be gone from here if it wasnt reliable anymore) 
In the land of Disney information, this site is spot on, updated & trustworthy as it is kept current. 

So thank you for your time & eforte, it really does savethe rest of us money & time.


----------



## Robo

dsneprincess said:


> Thanks for your upgrading ticket to AP info. I "did the math" yesterday in an airport delay. I tried to upgrade last night and when the CM told me the "value" of my old ticket, it was actually less than I had paid.
> 
> Later I realized if I had carried through the transaction, I would have actually paid MORE than just walking up and buy brand new APs.
> 
> I will continue trying until I find a CM that can bridge my tickets, assuming that I should still get the full value of the ticket. (I know that information would be gone from here if it wasnt reliable anymore)
> In the land of Disney information, this site is spot on, updated & trustworthy as it is kept current.
> 
> So thank you for your time & eforte, it really does savethe rest of us money & time.


Yes. Do look for a CM who knows the correct procedures and prices!
Please report back with your results.
And, thanks for the kind words about the info on this site!


----------



## shoreward

dsneprincess said:


> Thanks for your upgrading ticket to AP info. I "did the math" yesterday in an airport delay. I tried to upgrade last night and when the CM told me the "value" of my old ticket, it was actually less than I had paid.
> 
> Later I realized if I had carried through the transaction, I would have actually paid MORE than just walking up and buy brand new APs.
> 
> I will continue trying until I find a CM that can bridge my tickets, assuming that I should still get the full value of the ticket. (I know that information would be gone from here if it wasnt reliable anymore)
> In the land of Disney information, this site is spot on, updated & trustworthy as it is kept current.
> 
> So thank you for your time & effort, it really does save the rest of us money & time.



I completely agree with all of your comments.  When I tried to upgrade to AP on a renewal, the CM was giving me a credit much less than what I paid for the PH ticket.  When I questioned his figures and mentioned bridging, he spent some time on his computer and then gave me a revised cost to upgrade, which was more than $100 less than the original amount.


----------



## dsneprincess

Robo said:


> Yes. Do look for a CM who knows the correct procedures and prices!
> Please report back with your results.
> And, thanks for the kind words about the info on this site!




Success!!!

Today at the intersection of Hollywood & Sunset Boulevards in HS, there was a 'Ticket Central' kiosk for updating tickets to APs.

The price she quoted me was to the penny of my calculation from your links. I have never seen this kiosk before, but figured it would have an experienced CM that could handle the transaction.

I had 2016 PHs which are now APs at a savings of $50 per pass. Last night's quote would actually have cost me $50 more per pass than just buying new APs outright.

I can't thank you enough for the valuable & accurate information!! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!!


----------



## Robo

dsneprincess said:


> Success!!!
> 
> Today at the intersection of Hollywood & Sunset Boulevards in HS, there was a 'Ticket Central' kiosk for updating tickets to APs.
> 
> The price she quoted me was to the penny of my calculation from your links. I have never seen this kiosk before, but figured it would have an experienced CM that could handle the transaction.
> 
> I had 2016 PHs which are now APs at a savings of $50 per pass. Last night's quote would actually have cost me $50 more per pass than just buying new APs outright.
> 
> I can't thank you enough for the valuable & accurate information!! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!!



I'm just as happy as you are about this!
Thanks for reporting that the tangle of info I try to maintain at the head of this Sticky Post is accurate (at least for today.)


----------



## RoseRed0711

So I just got back from a business trip to YC.  I had 7 day PH from UT and a 1 day ticket after 5pm that I had bought for the conference.  Thanks Robo.  I did the math  and upgraded to an AP (mostly for my family trip in August).
They gave me the price for my 2017 7dPH AND rolled my conference ticket in.  So I ended up paying $325 to upgrade to the AP and now don’t need to pay for MM for August and got 15% back pp on the KTTK tours the 8 of us that I had already booked in Aug!   So spent $325 and got $300 in savings before I ever left the GR window!   Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Ladybugsy

Thank you for all the great information Robo, you never cease to amaze me over the years with your knowledge.  In all the years I've been going to Disney, I find myself in a situation that I'm unsure of.  Every year we do the dining plan in September...hubby loves it...without fail.  We are Florida residents, so it's nice to use the required ticket purchase to upgrade our tickets to an Florida Resident Silver Pass.  This year, the 4 day park hopper ($455.00) exceeds the amount of the renewal which is just under $400.00.  With six of us going, it's hard to swallow losing more than 300.00, but I understand the rules about no refunds, and 1 to 1 upgrades.  My question is that in post #4, you state that if the original ticket is higher than the cost of the upgrade, then the upgrade won't be allowed.  Can you expand on this?  I purchased 4 day park hoppers for an 11 day vacation.  Surely I won't need to pay for everyone to have a Gold pass, which is an additional $77.00 per person?  We would NEVER come to Disney in the height of Summer, nor at Christmas/Spring break times.  I don't want to get there and then find out I only have 4 park days. 

Appreciate any advise you can give me on this.  I did call and a cast member said it would be done with no refund, but we all know that they are not all well versed on policy and procedure.


----------



## Robo

Ladybugsy said:


> Thank you for all the great information Robo, you never cease to amaze me over the years with your knowledge.  In all the years I've been going to Disney, I find myself in a situation that I'm unsure of.  Every year we do the dining plan in September...hubby loves it...without fail.  We are Florida residents, so it's nice to use the required ticket purchase to upgrade our tickets to an Florida Resident Silver Pass.
> 
> 1. This year, the 4 day park hopper ($455.00) exceeds the amount of the renewal which is just under $400.00.  With six of us going, it's hard to swallow losing more than 300.00, but
> 2. I understand the rules about no refunds, and 1 to 1 upgrades.  My question is that in post #4, you state that if the original ticket is higher than the cost of the upgrade, then the upgrade won't be allowed.
> 3. Can you expand on this?
> 4. I purchased 4 day park hoppers for an 11 day vacation.  Surely I won't need to pay for everyone to have a Gold pass, which is an additional $77.00 per person?  We would NEVER come to Disney in the height of Summer, nor at Christmas/Spring break times.  I don't want to get there and then find out I only have 4 park days.
> 
> Appreciate any advise you can give me on this.
> 5. I did call and a cast member said it would be done with no refund, but we all know that they are not all well versed on policy and procedure.



First it helps to know that "the rules" are not cast in stone and that some CMs
can offer a bit of "Pixie Dust" to help guests with their requests.

1. Is not the minimum ticket requirement 2-day PHs?
Why did you purchase 4-day PH's if your intent was to upgrade. (I'll guess it was to make 4 days of advance FP+ ?)
2. Yes.
3. Otherwise (if the original ticket costs MORE than the ticket you WANT, then (by Disney's definition) that is not an "UPgrade."
4. Again, why did you buy a ticket with a greater value than the ticket (AP) to which you want to upgrade?
5. It very well might be done (it certainly IS done that way, many times, according to lots of reports.)
And, it is even POSSIBLE that you would be given a refund in the form of a Disney Gift Certificate.
(It never hurts to "ask nicely" for what you would like.)

But, please answer my number 1 and number 4 questions above.
Maybe I'm not fully understanding what you are wanting to do.


----------



## disneygal55

I have a question about a DVC renewal AP. We just renewed our AP's in June for a trip to WDW in August. This Thursday my husband had a serious medical  episode which hospitalized him and he will have to have surgery (but is home now) The doctor informed us that we would have to cancel our trip in August. We really aren't sure about when we can visit WDW again. Will Disney allow me to change the tickets from the renewal DVC passes to regular DVC APs if we pay the difference? This way we would be able to use them in the future instead of losing an unknown amount of usage on them. I understand that AP's are not refundable.


----------



## Ladybugsy

Hi Robo  

Please see my answers below in Red



Robo said:


> First it helps to know that "the rules" are not cast in stone and that some CMs
> can offer a bit of "Pixie Dust" to help guests with their requests.
> 
> 1. Is not the minimum ticket requirement 2-day PHs?  No, this year you paid full price for the room and were required to buy a 4 day park hopper for the "Free" Dining promotion.  With 10 in our entire party, not a horrible deal.
> Why did you purchase 4-day PH's if your intent was to upgrade. (I'll guess it was to make 4 days of advance FP+ ?)  Not so worried about fast passes, we are old pros by now, but again, it was required.
> 2. Yes.  Boo.
> 3. Otherwise (if the original ticket costs MORE than the ticket you WANT, then (by Disney's definition) that is not an "UPgrade."  Point noted, but allowed?
> 4. Again, why did you buy a ticket with a greater value than the ticket (AP) to which you want to upgrade?  They forced me. I'm delicate and had no choice.
> 5. It very well might be done (it certainly IS done that way, many times, according to lots of reports.)  Well that's good news, but I an a little nervous to get down there and possible not be able to "upgrade" my ticket   Bother.
> And, it is even POSSIBLE that you would be given a refund in the form of a Disney Gift Certificate.
> (It never hurts to "ask nicely" for what you would like.)  Noted.  Would it be prudent to ask for a refund/repurchase possibly?
> 
> But, please answer my number 1 and number 4 questions above.
> Maybe I'm not fully understanding what you are wanting to do.



Thanks again for the assistance!


----------



## Robo

disneygal55 said:


> I have a question about a DVC renewal AP. We just renewed our AP's in June for a trip to WDW in August. This Thursday my husband had a serious medical  episode which hospitalized him and he will have to have surgery (but is home now) The doctor informed us that we would have to cancel our trip in August. We really aren't sure about when we can visit WDW again. Will Disney allow me to change the tickets from the renewal DVC passes to regular DVC APs if we pay the difference? This way we would be able to use them in the future instead of losing an unknown amount of usage on them. I understand that AP's are not refundable.



So sorry for your husband's medical situation!
Call and explain your situation to WDW Ticketing at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat.

I hope they can help you.


----------



## Robo

Ladybugsy said:


> Hi Robo
> 
> 1. No, this year you paid full price for the room and were required to buy a 4 day park hopper for the "Free" Dining promotion...
> 
> 3. Point noted, but allowed?
> 
> 5. Well that's good news, but I an a little nervous to get down there and possible not be able to "upgrade" my ticket  Bother.



1. That's unfortunate. I'd not seen that the minimum ticket for "free" dining is now a 4-day Hopper.
Very disappointing to see the continuing upward spiral of WDW costs.

3. "Officially," no.
BUT, "the rules" are not cast in stone and some CMs
might offer a bit of "Pixie Dust" to help guests with their requests.

5. Not being able to speak for what WILL happen, I can only "hope" that you can
do what you want to do.
If the first Guest Relations CM you encounter at WDW will not do the deal, nicely decline and
try at a different Guest Relations.

Good luck, and let us know what happens.


----------



## disneygal55

Robo said:


> So sorry for your husband's medical situation!
> Call and explain your situation to WDW Ticketing at
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat.
> 
> I hope they can help you.



Thank you very much,Robo, for your kind wishes for my husband. He is the biggest Disney fan and was constantly talking to the doctors and nurses about the joys of WDW.
I appreciate the number for the ticket issue!


----------



## bridgetbriarrose

This thread has been amazing helping me out with price bridging! Don't know if this has already been covered, but with the AP park entrances could the rest of your party also use those turnstiles if only I have the AP?


----------



## Robo

bridgetbriarrose said:


> This thread has been amazing helping me out with price bridging! Don't know if this has already been covered, but with the AP park entrances could the rest of your party also use those turnstiles if only I have the AP?



The unhelpful answer is...
Often, yes.
Sometimes,  no.
(And, no way to tell which it is, until you ask.)

Also, it may or may not be any faster to enter via the AP entrance...
depending on various other factors at the exact time that you arrive.


----------



## adelaster

Is it worth it to try to ticket bridge to AP at Disneyland? Is it a get lucky situation over there too?


----------



## Robo

adelaster said:


> Is it worth it to try to ticket bridge to AP at Disneyland? Is it a get lucky situation over there too?



I don't know, but I don't think DLR offers price-bridging for ticket upgrades.


----------



## Matthew Caito

i am coming down to WDW the first week of Aug and had a question regarding the FR $69 tickets that they are offering. My sister and her husband live in FL and were going to purchase the tickets for us to use while down there. Can they purchase the tickets for us and we use it? or are they going to check the ticket and know it was a fl ticket and check for ID? the will be with us when we are at the park. i just wanted to be sure before we purchase the tickets and have it be a waste.
Thanks


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Matthew Caito said:


> i am coming down to WDW the first week of Aug and had a question regarding the FR $69 tickets that they are offering. My sister and her husband live in FL and were going to purchase the tickets for us to use while down there. Can they purchase the tickets for us and we use it? or are they going to check the ticket and know it was a fl ticket and check for ID? the will be with us when we are at the park. i just wanted to be sure before we purchase the tickets and have it be a waste.
> Thanks



Any adult using a Florida Resident ticket must show a Florida ID or proof of residency.

Also, there are no $69 tickets. A Florida Resident 3-day Select ticket breaks down to about $69 per day, before tax, but the full price is $222 and change when all is said and done.


----------



## Robo

Matthew Caito said:


> i am coming down to WDW the first week of Aug and had a question regarding the FR $69 tickets that they are offering. My sister and her husband live in FL and were going to purchase the tickets for us to use while down there. Can they purchase the tickets for us and we use it? or are they going to check the ticket and know it was a fl ticket and check for ID? the will be with us when we are at the park. i just wanted to be sure before we purchase the tickets and have it be a waste.
> Thanks



I don't know what $69 tickets are being offered to FL residents.
(I see that there is no $69 deal. That's an "average price per day" calculation.)

I can say that just being able to BUY a FL ticket does not count for entering a park.
To actually USE any FL resident ticket, a guest must show legal proof of FL residency.


----------



## prmatz

Disappearing ticket question. I had a 2 day park hopper and 1 day after 5 convention ticket. Visited 3 parks yesterday (1 after 5) and both one of the Park hoppers and the after 5 disappeared from MDE. Will guest services be able to easily restore my after 5 ticket when I visit this evening?


----------



## Robo

prmatz said:


> Disappearing ticket question. I had a 2 day park hopper and 1 day after 5 convention ticket. Visited 3 parks yesterday (1 after 5) and both one of the Park hoppers and the after 5 disappeared from MDE. Will guest services be able to easily restore my after 5 ticket when I visit this evening?



Do not wait until later.
Get them started on fixing it ASAP.
Call NOW.
WDW Ticketing at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## prmatz

Robo said:


> Do not wait until later.
> Get them started of fixing it ASAP.
> Call NOW.
> WDW Ticketing at
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat



Thanks Robo. Got connected to a helpful CM who got me squared away. Glad I spent that 30 minutes now instead of at 5 trying to get in.


----------



## Happily Old Fashioned

Hi - Newbie here.    This thread has so much information on it - it's amazing!  I think I've pretty much got it figured out, but wanting to lay out what we are thinking and maybe some of the gurus here can let me know if I'm on the right track?  Thanks!!

We currently have a trip booked for Dec 1 - Dec 8, 2018 at Pop Century with a MYW ticket package - 4 days, no hopper/photo/dining attached.  We also just booked hotel only reservations for April 2019 and October 2019.  Our plan is to upgrade to an AP that we can use for all three trips.  If I'm understanding everything correctly, our best bet would be to head to the Guest Relations office at Disney Springs as soon as we arrive on 12/1/18 and buy the AP, and upgrade the MYW tickets when we do that.  That way we could use the AP for all three trips.  Is this correct?  Would it be easier to call now and try to upgrade/purchase AP before we go or easier to do it when we get there?  Any estimate on how long the process takes at Guest Relations?  Trying to get our p's and q's in order before this year's trip. 

Thank you in advance for your help!!


----------



## Robo

Happily Old Fashioned said:


> Hi - Newbie here.    This thread has so much information on it - it's amazing!  I think I've pretty much got it figured out, but wanting to lay out what we are thinking and maybe some of the gurus here can let me know if I'm on the right track?  Thanks!!
> We currently have a trip booked for Dec 1 - Dec 8, 2018 at Pop Century with a MYW ticket package - 4 days, no hopper/photo/dining attached.  We also just booked hotel only reservations for April 2019 and October 2019.  Our plan is to upgrade to an AP that we can use for all three trips.  If I'm understanding everything correctly,
> 
> 1. our best bet would be to head to the Guest Relations office at Disney Springs as soon as we arrive on 12/1/18 and buy the AP, and upgrade the MYW tickets when we do that.
> 2. That way we could use the AP for all three trips.  Is this correct?
> 3. Would it be easier to call now and try to upgrade/purchase AP before we go or easier to do it when we get there?
> 4. Any estimate on how long the process takes at Guest Relations?


1. Yes. (Or go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations just outside any park.) 
2. Correct.
3. Doesn't matter, really. Do it now, and you still need to go to a ticket booth or Guest Relations, all adults show ID and pick up your AP Cards... before you can enter a park with the APs.
4. 10-55 minutes.


----------



## Happily Old Fashioned

Robo said:


> 1. Yes. (Or go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations just outside any park.)
> 2. Correct.
> 3. Doesn't matter, really. Do it now, and you still need to go to a ticket booth or Guest Relations, all adults show ID and pick up your AP Cards... before you can enter a park with the APs.
> 4. 10-55 minutes.



Thank you VERY much!


----------



## momdisfan

Hoping someone can understand my somewhat confusing dilema
We travel to disney every 2-3 years and are going next month for a 12 day stay.  we have free dining booked with 10 day MYWPH+ tickets.  We have meals and 10 days of FP booked and have two water park days planned. Last time we stayed for this many days we had the ability to purchase more than 10 park day tickets, if I understand it correctly the max number of days is 10 now (I think its been this way for a while).  I'm concerned if weather does not cooperate we might have to move water park days, however there isn't really any "room" in our itinerary to do so.  I looked at the cost for one day ticket for 4 of us and it's outrageous.  does anyone have any thoughts on the cheapest way to purchase additional ticket if needed at the last minute? or what my best option would be?  We are doing Disney Springs on two half days that alternate with park visits.


----------



## Robo

momdisfan said:


> Hoping someone can understand my somewhat confusing dilema
> We travel to disney every 2-3 years and are going next month for a 12 day stay.  we have free dining booked with 10 day MYWPH+ tickets.  We have meals and 10 days of FP booked and have two water park days planned.
> 1. Last time we stayed for this many days we had the ability to purchase more than 10 park day tickets, if I understand it correctly the max number of days is 10 now (I think its been this way for a while).  I'm concerned if weather does not cooperate we might have to move water park days, however there isn't really any "room" in our itinerary to do so.
> 2. I looked at the cost for one day ticket for 4 of us and it's outrageous.
> 3. does anyone have any thoughts on the cheapest way to purchase additional ticket if needed at the last minute? or what my best option would be?  We are doing Disney Springs on two half days that alternate with park visits.



1. Current system of "Magic Your Way" tickets was introduced at the start of 2005 (13.5 years ago.)
2. Just about THE most expensive way to buy WDW tickets.
3. If you want more than 10 days at the theme parks, consider buying Annual Passes.
They offer distinct advantages with some purchases, Memory Maker Photos and some meal discounts, sometimes WDW resort discounts, plus they are automatically "Hoppers."

*NOTE:* Are you staying at a WDW Resort?
That may offer another option, but its kind of a long shot.


----------



## married2mm

What / how is the very cheapest way to visit all 4 parks?
Coming for 7 nights from uk & not wishing to spend £400?


----------



## Robo

married2mm said:


> What / how is the very cheapest way to visit all 4 parks?
> Coming for 7 nights from uk & not wishing to spend £400?



The longer you stay, the less expensive the tickets are, based on "per-day" average.

The most expensive tickets are the "shortest" tickets.
(1, 2, 3, & 4 day tickets cost a LOT "per day.")

And, buying those longer multi-day tickets from an authorized WDW ticket discounter (there are a large number of them, each can have different deals at different times) can save you extra money.


----------



## themommy

Hi there!  I’m so confused and would like help understanding AP room discounts. I, like Happy Old Fashioned above, have a trip coming up in December of this year and will be upgrading to an AP when we arrive on December 7th. I just made a reservation for December 2019 that will still fall into my 1 year window, December 1-6. From what I read it appeared I can not get an AP discount on the room I just booked for 2019 because the reservation has to be made when you have an AP paid for already. Is this correct?  If it is, will I have to rebook after I get my AP to get a discount on the room?  Thanks for you help and understanding!


----------



## DVC4US

themommy said:


> Hi there!  I’m so confused and would like help understanding AP room discounts. I, like Happy Old Fashioned above, have a trip coming up in December of this year and will be upgrading to an AP when we arrive on December 7th. I just made a reservation for December 2019 that will still fall into my 1 year window, December 1-6. From what I read it appeared I can not get an AP discount on the room I just booked for 2019 because the reservation has to be made when you have an AP paid for already. Is this correct?  If it is, will I have to rebook after I get my AP to get a discount on the room?  Thanks for you help and understanding!



You do not need an AP to make a reservation with an AP Discount, anyone can make this reservation.  You just need to show the front desk an active AP after you check=in - maybe within 24 hrs.  AP discounts on rooms are only out until Dec 2018 right now, that is why you can't book a room with the AP discount.


----------



## themommy

DVC4US said:


> You do not need an AP to make a reservation with an AP Discount, anyone can make this reservation.  You just need to show the front desk an active AP after you check=in - maybe within 24 hrs.  AP discounts on rooms are only out until Dec 2018 right now, that is why you can't book a room with the AP discount.


Yes, I understand that you can’t make one right now. What I am wanting to know is if one can be applied later on this reservation or will it have to be rebooked to receive the discount if one becomes available.


----------



## Robo

themommy said:


> Yes, I understand that you can’t make one right now. What I am wanting to know is if one can be applied later on this reservation or will it have to be rebooked to receive the discount if one becomes available.



It will have to be rebooked to receive the discount if one becomes available.

You would book the new AP rate reservation and after that,
then cancel the first (non-AP) reservation.

However...



themommy said:


> From what I read it appeared I can not get an AP discount on the room I just booked for 2019 because the reservation has to be made when you have an AP paid for already. Is this correct?



But, THAT is _not_ correct.
As @DVC4US said you do NOT need to have an active AP in order to book an "AP rate" room.
ANYBODY can book an AP rate room, even if that guest has never had an AP of any kind.
Only after arriving at WDW would the AP need to be purchased.
(And, even then, the guest could check into the resort before actually buying the AP.)


----------



## themommy

Robo said:


> It will have to be rebooked to receive the discount if one becomes available.
> 
> You would book the new AP rate reservation and after that,
> then cancel the first (non-AP) reservation.
> 
> However...
> 
> 
> 
> But, THAT is _not_ correct.
> As @DVC4US said you do NOT need to have an active AP in order to book an "AP rate" room.
> ANYBODY can book an AP rate room, even if that guest has never had an AP of any kind.
> Only after arriving at WDW would the AP need to be purchased.
> (And, even then, the guest could check into the resort before actually buying the AP.)


Can you book an AP rate room anytime or does there have to be a special rate at the time of booking? How do I even get the website to show me AP rates?   Sorry I’m so confused here.  Thanks for all of your help folks!


----------



## PolyRob

themommy said:


> Can you book an AP rate room anytime or does there have to be a special rate at the time of booking? How do I even get the website to show me AP rates?   Sorry I’m so confused here.  Thanks for all of your help folks!


AP rates are released on various schedules like regular promotions. They tend to come out last for a specific time period (after free dining, general public, Disney Visa, etc). If you want to know the current offers, scroll all the way down to the bottom of the Disney World page and click on "Special Offers." They are listed with all the other promotions, but you can only view the pricing after logging into MDE with an AP or AP voucher linked. You can also call and inquire without an actual AP.

The current AP promotion only runs through 10/7/18.


----------



## Robo

themommy said:


> Can you book an AP rate room anytime or does there have to be a special rate at the time of booking? How do I even get the website to show me AP rates?   Sorry I’m so confused here.  Thanks for all of your help folks!



Go to the "Disney Resorts" forum (*Click HERE*) on the DIS and ask about current and upcoming discounts.
That's where they keep up with what's going on at the WDW hotels,


----------



## themommy

PolyRob said:


> AP rates are released on various schedules like regular promotions. They tend to come out last for a specific time period (after free dining, general public, Disney Visa, etc). If you want to know the current offers, scroll all the way down to the bottom of the Disney World page and click on "Special Offers." They are listed with all the other promotions, but you can only view the pricing after logging into MDE with an AP or AP voucher linked. You can also call and inquire without an actual AP.
> 
> The current AP promotion only runs through 10/7/18.


TYVM 
So, I suppose what I am making of the AP room discount is that:     
1) Discounts don’t happen until a few months before one would want to go.
2) If you are a person like me that likes to plan ahead, you book your room and then rebook if and when a discount comes out that fits. In which case it may not be a better deal because the room rate might have gone up by then and the worth of the discount may be negated. 
3) This perk of the AP seems to not be worth much since all other discounts come out before this one. Although for an AP discount, a package is not necessary, a room only is what is needed. 
Thanks again everyone for your help!


----------



## kool_kat

Hi all,

We are going to Disney in August and I plan to upgrade some passes I had previously purchased and want to make sure I under the price bridging and how much I should be paying.
I purchased 2 4 day MYW PH + 3 extra days from Undercover Tourist from the pre-2/2017 batch.  So essentially, they are 7 day PH.

The cost for 2 annual platinum passes is currently $1,808.38.  
It appears the cost for 1 7 day pre-2/2017 pass was 467.54 x 2 = 935.08
Therefore, I should be paying 873.30.

Does this look right?
Also, we won't get to Disney until after mid-night the night we arrive, so I'm going to have to upgrade the next day after we do morning rope drop.  It looks like I should be able to get my parking fee refunded or used to reduce my upgrade price.  Is that correct?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AllyElly

Hello!  I just wanted to make sure I have this right.

We have purchased 2 day tickets to go down to WDW in the end of Sept. We decided to go again in Nov so will be upgrading to annual passes.  In order to make FP+ for our November trip I will need to upgrade to annual pass over the phone before our Sept visit.  

I just want to double check that our annual passes won’t be activated until we go to the park at the end of September and will be good through the end of Sept 2019, or will they expire on the date we upgrade?

I also wanted to make sure we can make Fap+ with them even though they are not yet activated.

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

AllyElly said:


> We have purchased 2 day tickets to go down to WDW in the end of Sept. We decided to go again in Nov so will be upgrading to annual passes.
> 
> 1. In order to make FP+ for our November trip I will need to upgrade to annual pass over the phone before our Sept visit.
> 
> 2. I just want to double check that our annual passes won’t be activated until we go to the park at the end of September and will be good through the end of Sept 2019, or
> 3. will they expire on the date we upgrade?
> 4. I also wanted to make sure we can make Fap+ with them even though they are not yet activated.


1. If you want to book 60 days in advance of the Nov. trip, and your Sept. trip is less than 60 days from your Nov. trip,
then, yes.
It may be possible to upgrade over the phone.
But, it is not "always" possible to do so.
If your first try doesn't work, call again until you find a helpful ticket CM.
2. APs _cannot_ be activated before a guest is in-person at WDW to do so.
3. APs don't start counting down" their year until the first time a guest actually USES them
to go into a park.
4. Yes, you can.


----------



## Robo

kool_kat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are going to Disney in August and I plan to upgrade some passes I had previously purchased and want to make sure I under the price bridging and how much I should be paying.
> I purchased 2 4 day MYW PH + 3 extra days from Undercover Tourist from the pre-2/2017 batch.
> A. So essentially, they are 7 day PH.
> B. The cost for 2 annual platinum passes is currently $1,808.38.
> C.It appears the cost for 1 7 day pre-2/2017 pass was 467.54 x 2 = 935.08
> D. Therefore, I should be paying 873.30.
> E. Does this look right?
> Also, we won't get to Disney until after mid-night the night we arrive, so I'm going to have to upgrade the next day after we do morning rope drop.
> F. It looks like I should be able to get my parking fee refunded or used to reduce my upgrade price.  Is that correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


A. In reality, they ARE regular 7-day Hoppers.
B. Yes. (Including tax)
C. Yes. (Including tax)
D. Yes. (Including tax)
E. Right.
F. Yes.


----------



## Erik the Red

Say I bought tickets from Undercover Tourist today, how long before I can link them to my Disney  account to make Fastpass selections?

And if plans change?  say i want to add an extra day ?  or change them into park hoppers?    Am i out of luck?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Erik the Red said:


> Say I bought tickets from Undercover Tourist today,
> 1. how long before I can link them to my Disney  account to make Fastpass selections?
> 
> 2. And if plans change?  say i want to add an extra day ?  or change them into park hoppers?    Am i out of luck?
> 
> Thanks!


1. If you order "eTickets" their ticket numbers will be emailed to you within 12-36 hours. (Sometimes sooner.)
2. They are absolutely upgradable at any ticket booth or Guest Relations at WDW at any time during your trip
as long as it is not later than close-of-business ON the last day that you use that ticket's last asset.
(Just like buying a ticket directly from Disney.)


----------



## tink fan

How can I find out how many days I have left on two old non expiration tickets? I know one just has water park entitlements and the other has water park and park days. I don’t want to try to link them in MDE (or know if I can) because I heard one they are linked, they can’t be transferred to another person. I’m not sure which one has the park days.


----------



## erionm

tink fan said:


> How can I find out how many days I have left on two old non expiration tickets? I know one just has water park entitlements and the other has water park and park days. I don’t want to try to link them in MDE (or know if I can) because I heard one they are linked, they can’t be transferred to another person. I’m not sure which one has the park days.



If you wish to check from home, please email us at ticket.usage@disneyworld.com and include the following:


Photograph or scan of the front and back of each ticket
Your full name
Where and when ticket was purchased
Purchaser’s name and form of payment
Phone number where you can be reached during the day
Please keep the total email size, including attachments, below 2 MB. To ensure your email is less than 2 MB, you may need to compress your images or send multiple emails.

We’ll try to get back to you as soon as possible, but it normally takes 14 business days for a response.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/tickets/uses-remaining/


----------



## tiggerrr

I'm hoping I've understood all the info on upgrading, but here's my question.

I have 7 day base MYW tickets bought from an authorized seller about 3-4 years ago.  So, in theory these can be price bridged for an upgrade.

As long as the new ticket is more money, I can shorten the number of days?  A 7 day base is $415, a 4 day PH is $455. This should be possible as an upgrade, I hope?


----------



## Robo

tiggerrr said:


> I'm hoping I've understood all the info on upgrading, but here's my question.
> 
> I have 7 day base MYW tickets bought from an authorized seller about 3-4 years ago.
> 
> 1. So, in theory these can be price bridged for an upgrade.
> 2. As long as the new ticket is more money, I can shorten the number of days? A 7 day base is $415, a 4 day PH is $455.
> 3. This should be possible as an upgrade, I hope?


1. Correct.
2. Yup.
3. Yes.
And, beyond THAT, your 7-day base "discounted" ticket from 3-4 years ago is worth just $394.00 (pre-2016 price) in the upgrade. 
You need to read (and compute values/costs from) the  "Cost to Upgrade"
post in this sticky *HERE.*


----------



## tiggerrr

Robo said:


> 1. Correct.
> 2. Yup.
> 3. Yes.
> And, beyond THAT, your 7-day base "discounted" ticket from 3-4 years ago is worth just $394.00 (pre-2016 price) in the upgrade.
> You need to read (and compute values/costs from) the  "Cost to Upgrade"
> post in this sticky *HERE.*



Thanks.  That's what I mis-understood.  The bridging price is depedent on the age of the ticket.  This is an old ticket, so it will be bridged to $370 plus tax (pre 2016), not $415 plus tax(the current price).  Thanks so much.


----------



## kool_kat

Robo said:


> A. In reality, they ARE regular 7-day Hoppers.
> B. Yes. (Including tax)
> C. Yes. (Including tax)
> D. Yes. (Including tax)
> E. Right.
> F. Yes.



Thank you for the response!


----------



## goofyernmost

Hey Robo... How you doin'? Have a question that might or might not have already been asked, but, at my age reading through 240 pages might not be possible.  The question... I have accumulated a number of Disney Gift Certificates from family and friends. When I go to purchase, say a 4 day, PH, is it going to be possible to use them all when purchasing on line or do I have to wait until I get there? Or can I even do that at that time?


----------



## Fangorn

goofyernmost said:


> Hey Robo... How you doin'? Have a question that might or might not have already been asked, but, at my age reading through 240 pages might not be possible.  The question... I have accumulated a number of Disney Gift Certificates from family and friends. When I go to purchase, say a 4 day, PH, is it going to be possible to use them all when purchasing on line or do I have to wait until I get there? Or can I even do that at that time?



Yes, you can use Disney giftcards to purchase tickets on the Disney site. BUT, there is a limit of 2 giftcards per transaction,  I believe. The way around this limit,  if you have lots of small cards, is to go to disneygiftcard.com and select the manage cards option. There, you will be able to combine the funds on your cards onto a single card (max amount on any card is $1000). Once you've done that, you can use that card to make your purchase. 

It used to be that you could call and they'd let you use as many cards as you wanted, but they may have changed that policy - I'm not entirely sure about that. It is a huge time consuming task for both guest and CM to read off the card numbers, verify, repeat for each card. Much simpler to combine on the giftcard site. 

Steve


----------



## Robo

goofyernmost said:


> Hey Robo... How you doin'?



Nice to hear from you, Goof!



Fangorn said:


> go to disneygiftcard.com and select the manage cards option. There, you will be able to combine the funds on your cards onto a single card (max amount on any card is $1000). Once you've done that, you can use that card to make your purchase.



Yup.
That'll work.


----------



## etzmn123

Hi helpful people!
Can somebody please confirm that this will work the way I’m thinking it will, for some reason I’m second guessing myself all of a sudden even with 3 trips under my belt! 

I’m arriving in Orlando on Sept 29 for a work conference the 30th through noon on the 3rd. I’m staying at the non-Disney conference hotel and then moving to POP the 3rd-6th. Since my flight gets in early on the 29th I’m going to go to a park that day, and then for 4 more days after the conference. So I’ll buy a 5 day ticket and use 1 day when I’m off property and 4 more days later that week when I’m staying on property. No problem with that, right? 
And, I can make FP reservations for the 4 on-property days at 60 days and then the other day at 30 days, right? I can just leave the 5th day of my ticket “empty of FPs” until 30 days hits and then add them.

I feel like I’m overthinking it and stressing for no reason so thank you for the reassurance


----------



## MikeF;NJ

etzmn123 said:


> Hi helpful people!
> Can somebody please confirm that this will work the way I’m thinking it will, for some reason I’m second guessing myself all of a sudden even with 3 trips under my belt!
> 
> I’m arriving in Orlando on Sept 29 for a work conference the 30th through noon on the 3rd. I’m staying at the non-Disney conference hotel and then moving to POP the 3rd-6th. Since my flight gets in early on the 29th I’m going to go to a park that day, and then for 4 more days after the conference. So I’ll buy a 5 day ticket and use 1 day when I’m off property and 4 more days later that week when I’m staying on property. No problem with that, right?
> And, I can make FP reservations for the 4 on-property days at 60 days and then the other day at 30 days, right? I can just leave the 5th day of my ticket “empty of FPs” until 30 days hits and then add them.
> 
> I feel like I’m overthinking it and stressing for no reason so thank you for the reassurance



When your 60 day window opens for your onsite stay, it includes all 60 days between the "current" date and your on-site check-in date, so you can make your fast passes for your off-site day (the 29th) on that date.

ETA this is assuming you are using separately bought tickets.  if your 5-day ticket is part of a room-ticket package, what I wrote above does not apply, and I'm not sure how it would work in that case.


----------



## etzmn123

Oh, great! That’s even better than what I was expecting to be able to do. Yes, I bought the tickets separately. Thanks so much! 



MikeF;NJ said:


> When your 60 day window opens for your onsite stay, it includes all 60 days between the "current" date and your on-site check-in date, so you can make your fast passes for your off-site day (the 29th) on that date.
> 
> ETA this is assuming you are using separately bought tickets.  if your 5-day ticket is part of a room-ticket package, what I wrote above does not apply, and I'm not sure how it would work in that case.


----------



## goofyernmost

Fangorn said:


> Yes, you can use Disney giftcards to purchase tickets on the Disney site. BUT, there is a limit of 2 giftcards per transaction,  I believe. The way around this limit,  if you have lots of small cards, is to go to disneygiftcard.com and select the manage cards option. There, you will be able to combine the funds on your cards onto a single card (max amount on any card is $1000). Once you've done that, you can use that card to make your purchase.
> 
> It used to be that you could call and they'd let you use as many cards as you wanted, but they may have changed that policy - I'm not entirely sure about that. It is a huge time consuming task for both guest and CM to read off the card numbers, verify, repeat for each card. Much simpler to combine on the giftcard site.
> 
> Steve


Thank you for the help.. I have recorded the ones that I currently possess with them. The information was extremely helpful.


----------



## KT0191

Question(s). I have a BB booked that I haven't changed since the original booking (free dining booked last October). If I want to upgrade my ticket from a 6 day PH to a 7 day PH, would all of my pricing change from the original pricing? (Dining plan upgrade, ticket prices, etc). What if I wait until check in? 
Also, if I wait until check in to do it, can I upgrade just mine and my son's tickets without having to upgrade my friend's ticket (if she doesnt wanna do a park the day I want to)? We are all on the same package in the same room.


----------



## Robo

KT0191 said:


> Question(s). I have a BB booked that I haven't changed since the original booking (free dining booked last October). If I want to upgrade my ticket from a 6 day PH to a 7 day PH, would all of my pricing change from the original pricing? (Dining plan upgrade, ticket prices, etc). What if I wait until check in?
> Also, if I wait until check in to do it, can I upgrade just mine and my son's tickets without having to upgrade my friend's ticket (if she doesnt wanna do a park the day I want to)? We are all on the same package in the same room.



Only in advance must all guests in the resort package have identical tickets.
But, once you check in, you can treat EACH ticket differently (upgrade or not,) if you wish.

If your package was booked prior to the Feb. 2018 ticket price increase, it is _*likely*_ that you will
have to pay the "2017 Prices" ticket upgrade procedure.

Click *HERE* to compute the upgrade price using:
*B __* Created BETWEEN Feb.12,2017 & Feb.11,2018 *(2017) *Prices.


----------



## KT0191

Robo said:


> Only in advance must all guests in the resort package have identical tickets.
> But, once you check in, you can treat EACH ticket differently (upgrade or not,) if you wish.
> 
> If your package was booked prior to the Feb. 2018 ticket price increase, it is _*likely*_ that you will
> have to pay the "2017 Prices" ticket upgrade procedure.
> 
> Click *HERE* to compute the upgrade price using:
> *B __* Created BETWEEN Feb.12,2017 & Feb.11,2018 *(2017) *Prices.


Great. I'll most likely just wait to do it at check in since it's no big deal to wait until then.
Thank you so much!


----------



## disneyygirrl

Okay, so I've read a fair bit in this thread, but can't find an answer here. Maybe I am missing it? I have a Magic Your Way Package Plus Dining booked for myself, two children, and one other adult. The other adult (my Dad) just had to have emergency surgery and cannot come on the trip now. My mother is taking his place. Can she just show up to all reservations/fast passes, etc., and use the magic band and ticket assigned to him? They are six day park hoppers that say non-transferrable in My Disney Experience?


----------



## rackerlee92

We have 6 people flying in on Saturday afternoon, but aren't planning on any parks that afternoon/ night.  5 of us have actual tickets from UCT.  1 of us has an UCT eticket.  All of us have magic bands linked to our tickets and FP+.  We plan to do EMH at HS early Sunday morning.  Do we need to go to DS and get a hard ticket for the eticket on Saturday or will the magic band be ok for our EMH Sunday morning.  Don't want to mess up the EMH!

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

rackerlee92 said:


> We have 6 people flying in on Saturday afternoon, but aren't planning on any parks that afternoon/ night.  5 of us have actual tickets from UCT.  1 of us has an UCT eticket.  All of us have magic bands linked to our tickets and FP+.  We plan to do EMH at HS early Sunday morning.
> 1. Do we need to go to DS and get a hard ticket for the eticket on Saturday or
> 2. will the magic band be ok for our EMH Sunday morning.


1. Nope. Not if that ticket can be seen in that guest's file in MyDisneyExperience.
2. Yes. If that ticket can be seen in that guest's file in MyDisneyExperience.


----------



## Robo

disneyygirrl said:


> Okay, so I've read a fair bit in this thread, but can't find an answer here. Maybe I am missing it? I have a Magic Your Way Package Plus Dining booked for myself, two children, and one other adult. The other adult
> 1. (my Dad) just had to have emergency surgery and cannot come on the trip now.
> My mother is taking his place.
> 2. Can she just show up to all reservations/fast passes, etc.,
> 3. and use the magic band and ticket assigned to him?
> 4. They are six day park hoppers that say non-transferrable in My Disney Experience?


1. Sorry to hear that. Hope he's doing A-OK!
2. Yes.
3. Yes. (Your dad's name will pop up on the CM's view-screen, but it will make ZERO difference.)
4. New, never-used tickets can be transferred to anyone.
But, that's not a concern in this case, anyway.
The first time that ticket is used (in this case, by your mother) a new finger-scan will
be taken at that first gate, and the scan will THEN become the "correct" scan for that ticket
the rest of the trip. (And, it will be your mother's finger-scan.)


----------



## rackerlee92

Robo said:


> 1. Nope. Not if that ticket can be seen in that guest's file in MyDisneyExperience.
> 2. Yes. If that ticket can be seen in that guest's file in MyDisneyExperience.



Thanks Robo!

How do I know if it is in the guest file in MyDisneyExperience?  It shows up on her profile and under "my reservations and tickets".


----------



## Robo

rackerlee92 said:


> Thanks Robo!
> 
> How do I know if it is in the guest file in MyDisneyExperience?  It shows up on her profile and under "my reservations and tickets".



That's all there is to it.
Have fun!


----------



## rackerlee92

Robo said:


> That's all there is to it.
> Have fun!


Perfect!  Thanks again!


----------



## disneyygirrl

Robo said:


> 1. Sorry to hear that. Hope he's doing A-OK!
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Yes. (Your dad's name will pop up on the CM's view-screen, but it will make ZERO difference.)
> 4. New, never-used tickets can be transferred to anyone.
> But, that's not a concern in this case, anyway.
> The first time that ticket is used (in this case, by your mother) a new finger-scan will
> be taken at that first gate, and the scan will THEN become the "correct" scan for that ticket
> the rest of the trip. (And, it will be your mother's finger-scan.)



You are the master! Thank you so much!


----------



## sara_s

Hi all! I will be using my AP Magic Band for the first time on Saturday. I already activated the AP on a previous trip, but will I have to go to GS to link the AP and the Magic Band or will it work automatically? TIA!


----------



## Fangorn

Nothing is ever "linked" to or stored on any Magic Band. Not tickets, ADRs, FPs nor Reservations. Magic Bands are merely electronic keys that access your MDE account. You can have multiple keys all of which are interchangeable. 

Assuming the AP MB shows up on your MDE account, then it will work without you doing having to do anything else. 

Steve


----------



## kappyfamily

I have a package booked with room, dining and ph. I’m having second thoughts on the ph portion. Am I able to change it to MYW tix? If so, I’m assuming they just take the cost difference off the balance due on the package? (We’re not going until June).

Thank you!


----------



## Robo

kappyfamily said:


> I have a package booked with room, dining and ph. I’m having second thoughts on the ph portion. Am I able to change it to MYW tix? If so, I’m assuming they just take the cost difference off the balance due on the package? (We’re not going until June).
> 
> Thank you!



MYW (Magic Your Way) tickets are the overall name for WDW tickets.
What you are asking to do is to change from PH (Park Hopper) to BASE tickets.

Under "normal" circumstances, you can do that, and they will allow for the lower ticket cost.

But you say "dining" is part of your package.
If it is "FREE" Dining, then there may be certain minimum required tickets.


----------



## kappyfamily

Robo said:


> MYW (Magic Your Way) tickets are the overall name for WDW tickets.
> What you are asking to do is to change from PH (Park Hopper) to BASE tickets.
> 
> Under "normal" circumstances, you can do that, and they will allow for the lower ticket cost.
> 
> But you say "dining" is part of your package.
> If it is "FREE" Dining, then there may be certain minimum required tickets.


Sorry, I meant base tix. No free dining, just regular dining plan. I’m assuming I probably need to call or is this something I can modify online?


----------



## Robo

kappyfamily said:


> Sorry, I meant base tix. No free dining, just regular dining plan. I’m assuming I probably need to call or is this something I can modify online?


Just call and drop the tickets on the Dec. resort reservation, then buy tickets for those who'll need them either from Disney or order tickets from a discounter.


----------



## kappyfamily

One last question I swear..... if I decide to keep the package with room, dining and tix and I keep making payments on it until we leave, if the tix prices go up in February (or whenever) will my package price go up to reflect that increase or am I “locked in” on what the price is right now when I purchased the package? Can you tell we’ve never booked a package before?! Thanks again!


----------



## Robo

kappyfamily said:


> One last question I swear..... if I decide to keep the package with room, dining and tix and I keep making payments on it until we leave, if the tix prices go up in February (or whenever) will my package price go up to reflect that increase or am I “locked in” on what the price is right now when I purchased the package? Can you tell we’ve never booked a package before?! Thanks again!



You will be locked in.
If you decide to KEEP all of the tickets in the Dec. package, you will be able to SAVE your unneeded ticket(s)
until such time as you DO need them in the future.
You can even use their value to renew your AP, buy a new AP or any other ticket of equal or greater value at that time.
Those tickets will have an expiration date (likely Dec. 31, 2019) but you won't lose any money, as after they expire, you can still use their original value toward buying a new ticket in the future.


----------



## tinydancer312

Quick question- I got tix through a TA (quite the magical deal). Once I use those once, will I be able to upgrade them to AP?

I know the tickets are technically convention tickets.

TIA!


----------



## Robo

tinydancer312 said:


> Quick question- I got tix through a TA (quite the magical deal). Once I use those once, will I be able to upgrade them to AP?
> 
> I know the tickets are technically convention tickets.
> 
> TIA!


Maybe.
But, any "deal" you got will be lost.

You will only get the value of the price of those convention tickets if they do allow an upgrade.

Using a ticket before upgrading does not affect the ability to upgrade, nor the price of the upgrade.

If you intend to upgrade, you'd be much better off buying your tickets
via an Authorized ticket discounter (like UndercoverTourist.com or many others.)
You then WOULD get to keep the discount when upgrading to AP.


----------



## tinydancer312

Robo said:


> Maybe.
> But, any "deal" you got will be lost.
> 
> You will only get the value of the price of those convention tickets if they do allow an upgrade.
> 
> Using a ticket before upgrading does not affect the ability to upgrade, nor the price of the upgrade.
> 
> If you intend to upgrade, you'd be much better off buying your tickets
> via an Authorized ticket discounter (like UndercoverTourist.com or many others.)
> You then WOULD get to keep the discount when upgrading to AP.



Ugh that was what I was afraid of. I leave it 3 weeks and everything is planned. I was hoping it would be the same deal as though UT.


----------



## tinydancer312

Robo said:


> Maybe.
> But, any "deal" you got will be lost.
> 
> You will only get the value of the price of those convention tickets if they do allow an upgrade.
> 
> Using a ticket before upgrading does not affect the ability to upgrade, nor the price of the upgrade.
> 
> If you intend to upgrade, you'd be much better off buying your tickets
> via an Authorized ticket discounter (like UndercoverTourist.com or many others.)
> You then WOULD get to keep the discount when upgrading to AP.



If the tickets can be removed from the reservation and I get UT before they do that and link them, any chance my FP would stay? I have every intention of upgrading but now I don’t know what to do. The TA even knew I was planning on doing that.


----------



## Robo

tinydancer312 said:


> 1. If the tickets can be removed from the reservation and I get UT before they do that and link them, any chance my FP would stay?
> 2. I have every intention of upgrading but now I don’t know what to do.
> 3. The TA even knew I was planning on doing that.



1. What you should do is buy and link the UT tickets in your account before you remove the current ones.
2. If you get UT (or other discounter's) tickets and put them in your MDX, you'll be just fine.
3. Sadly, many TAs don't understand the unique (and often bizarre) "upgrade procedures."


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

I’m probably overthinking things, but I have a question about activating AP vouchers.

My wife and I each have our own separate MDX account.  Our childrens’ MDX profiles are managed under my MDX account.  Our accounts are linked via “Freinds and Family”.  My wife can see, and plan for our children when logged in to her account.

Wife and daughter (10 years old) will be activating their AP vouchers on an upcoming trip.  I will not be joining them in Orlando this trip and therefore won’t be physically present when they activate them.  Wife will obviously have her photo ID.

1.  Will our 10 year-old daughter need any sort of ID?

2.  Will my absence, and the fact that our daughter is managed under my MDX account cause any trouble with the activation process?

A few pieces of info. in case it helps:

•These are NOT Florida Resident APs.  Just the regular run-of-the-mill Platinum Passes.

•These AP vouchers were purchased over the phone with a Disney CM using WDW gift cards.

•AP vouchers have been successfully linked to wife and daughter’s MDX profiles respectively.  FPs have been booked and all that’s left to do is activate them before first park entry.

•Wife and daughter will each have a Magic Band when they visit Guest Relations.

•I seem to remember the phone CM mentioning that my wife should make a point to bring the actual plastic  Disney gift cards that were originally used to purchase these AP vouchers.  He also mentioned that it might be a good idea for my wife to bring along a photocopy of *my* drivers license or similar government issued ID:

3. Is this standard procedure for activating a child’s AP who’s MDX profile is managed by someone other than the adult accompanying them to the Guest Relations window?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Robo

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> I’m probably overthinking things, but I have a question about activating AP vouchers.
> 
> My wife and I each have our own separate MDX account.  Our childrens’ MDX profiles are managed under my MDX account.  Our accounts are linked via “Freinds and Family”.  My wife can see, and plan for our children when logged in to her account.
> 
> Wife and daughter (10 years old) will be activating their AP vouchers on an upcoming trip.  I will not be joining them in Orlando this trip and therefore won’t be physically present when they activate them.  Wife will obviously have her photo ID.
> 
> 1.  Will our 10 year-old daughter need any sort of ID?
> 
> 2.  Will my absence, and the fact that our daughter is managed under my MDX account cause any trouble with the activation process?
> 
> A few pieces of info. in case it helps:
> 
> •These are NOT Florida Resident APs.  Just the regular run-of-the-mill Platinum Passes.
> 
> •These AP vouchers were purchased over the phone with a Disney CM using WDW gift cards.
> 
> •AP vouchers have been successfully linked to wife and daughter’s MDX profiles respectively.  FPs have been booked and all that’s left to do is activate them before first park entry.
> 
> •Wife and daughter will each have a Magic Band when they visit Guest Relations.
> 
> 4. •I seem to remember the phone CM mentioning that my wife should make a point to bring the actual plastic  Disney gift cards that were originally used to purchase these AP vouchers.  He also mentioned that it might be a good idea for my wife to bring along a photocopy of *my* drivers license or similar government issued ID:
> 
> 3. Is this standard procedure for activating a child’s AP who’s MDX profile is managed by someone other than the adult accompanying them to the Guest Relations window?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!


1. No.
2. No.
4. Couldn't hurt.
3. I don't know if there actually IS a "standard procedure" for that particular situation, however if your wife DOES have
the items in #4 above (she likely won't NEED them) but, having more specifics than she needs, JUST IN CASE, can't hurt.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

Robo said:


> 1. No.
> 2. No.
> 4. Couldn't hurt.
> 3. I don't know if there actually IS a "standard procedure" for that particular situation, however if your wife DOES have
> the items in #4 above (she likely won't NEED them) but, having more specifics than she needs, JUST IN CASE, can't hurt.


Many thanks @Robo! Very helpful as always!


----------



## mum22girlz

tinydancer312 said:


> If the tickets can be removed from the reservation and I get UT before they do that and link them, any chance my FP would stay? I have every intention of upgrading but now I don’t know what to do. The TA even knew I was planning on doing that.



I did this exact thing on a Magical deal. I bought and linked the UT ticket before asking the TA to remove the convention tickets. All of my FP stayed intact.


----------



## tinydancer312

Robo said:


> 1. What you should do is buy and link the UT tickets in your account before you remove the current ones.
> 2. If you get UT (or other discounter's) tickets and put them in your MDX, you'll be just fine.
> 3. Sadly, many TAs don't understand the unique (and often bizarre) "upgrade procedures."





mum22girlz said:


> I did this exact thing on a Magical deal. I bought and linked the UT ticket before asking the TA to remove the convention tickets. All of my FP stayed intact.



Thank you both for the advice! I will order UT today!


----------



## Lilysmom

One other quick question as I finish sorting money for our upcoming trip. I purchased 6 day base tickets from UT so I paid $405/adult vs. $431 charged by Disney (tax difference) so if I add days to make this an 8 day ticket, am I adding in the $26 of tax I didn't initially pay plus the cost of additional days? Does that make sense?


----------



## Lilysmom

whoops wrong place


----------



## EdnaMarieMode

My apologies if this has been covered (I did search and read the sticky but I feel like I'm missing something).

We are visiting WDW from 8/17-8/25.  We have 5 day park tickets (NOT hoppers, NOT AP, just one park per day).  DH just got selected to attend a work conference from 9/24-9/28, and we're considering visiting Epcot one of those days for F&W. Would we be able to have one more day added to our tickets and then use it during the second trip? If I'm reading correctly on the Disney site, it only says that the ticket must be upgraded within 14 days of the ticket's first use (so in our case we go to Epcot on 8/18 as our first use and must upgrade within 14 days of that AND before we have used all 5 park tickets).  It doesn't say that I must also use the added day within that 14 days, but I feel like it can't just be this easy. 

Or, we are DVC members so can't we just upgrade to an annual pass from our 5 day tickets? I'm not sure we save any money that way.


----------



## Lilysmom

EdnaMarieMode said:


> My apologies if this has been covered (I did search and read the sticky but I feel like I'm missing something).
> 
> We are visiting WDW from 8/17-8/25.  We have 5 day park tickets (NOT hoppers, NOT AP, just one park per day).  DH just got selected to attend a work conference from 9/24-9/28, and we're considering visiting Epcot one of those days for F&W. Would we be able to have one more day added to our tickets and then use it during the second trip? If I'm reading correctly on the Disney site, it only says that the ticket must be upgraded within 14 days of the ticket's first use (so in our case we go to Epcot on 8/18 as our first use and must upgrade within 14 days of that AND before we have used all 5 park tickets).  It doesn't say that I must also use the added day within that 14 days, but I feel like it can't just be this easy.
> 
> Or, we are DVC members so can't we just upgrade to an annual pass from our 5 day tickets? I'm not sure we save any money that way.



Tickets expire within 14 days of first use I believe and adding the day wouldn't change that expiration


----------



## EdnaMarieMode

Lilysmom said:


> Tickets expire within 14 days of first use I believe and adding the day wouldn't change that expiration


That's my thinking as well.  Just because it doesn't explicitly state that, doesn't mean it isn't the case (after all it wouldn't make sense that the 5 days I currently have would expire within 14 days of first use but an add-on day would not).

I'm thinking of upgrading to the DVC Gold AP. It would be $1178 for both of us, minus the $790 we already paid for 5 days. That's $388 but includes PhotoPass, which saves me $169 I was going to spend anyway for this trip.  So overall it's $219 more than I'm already spending for the August trip but DH and I could go to a park on Saturday and one on Sunday in September (and technically I could go during the day while he's working).  One day at Epcot on those dates is $288 for both of us. If this is possible, it seems like the way to go is to upgrade to the DVC gold AP.


----------



## Robo

Lilysmom said:


> Tickets expire within 14 days of first use I believe and adding the day wouldn't change that expiration



Correct.


----------



## Robo

EdnaMarieMode said:


> 1. we are DVC members so can't we just upgrade to an annual pass from our 5 day tickets?
> 2. I'm not sure we save any money that way.



1. Yes.
2. It will be less expensive than buying multiple individual tickets over the course of multiple trips within the same year.



EdnaMarieMode said:


> I'm thinking of upgrading to the DVC Gold AP. It would be $1178 for both of us, minus the $790 we already paid for 5 days. That's $388 but includes PhotoPass, which saves me $169 I was going to spend anyway for this trip.  So overall it's $219 more than I'm already spending for the August trip but DH and I could go to a park on Saturday and one on Sunday in September (and technically I could go during the day while he's working).  One day at Epcot on those dates is $288 for both of us.
> 3. If this is possible, it seems like the way to go is to upgrade to the DVC gold AP.



3. Yup.


----------



## Lilysmom

Robo said:


> Correct.



That's what I thought. So my only question then is if I want to add two days to 6 day base tickets that were purchased through UT will I have to take into account the taxes that we saved originally on the bridged pricing?


----------



## Robo

Lilysmom said:


> That's what I thought. So my only question then is if I want to add two days to 6 day base tickets that were purchased through UT will I have to take into account the taxes that we saved originally on the bridged pricing?



How to compute the exact cost to upgrade tickets is covered *HERE.*

In that, I suggest to do the math with tax INCLUDED on both the original ticket
and the upgraded ticket. 
That will give you the correct amount, including tax, on the upgrade.


----------



## kpd6901

I have read the beginning posts, and I have an idea, but I want to make sure that I am understanding this correctly.  First, here is our currently planned, plus potentially proposed upcoming trips within the year.  This is an exceptional time period, so I honestly have absolutely no reason to believe that we would be renewing any sort of AP scenario after 2019. We will be on this little flurry 2018-2019, and then returning to WDW again in 2021 - at least that's the plan:

Nov.22-Dec. 2, 2018 - Me, DW, DS14, DS9, DS6 to WDW with 7-day PH tickets

June 23-27, 2019 - DLR/Anaheim - Me, DW, DS14, DS10, DS6

Potential April 2019 Orlando hockey trip for DW and DS10 for about 2-3 days

Potential BB offer trip to WDW in Sept/Oct 2019 for DW and DS10 for about 2-3 days

So, there are options here for a regular WDW AP or for the dual-park DPP.  Also, there are 5 of us in our family, but only 2 trips will involve all 5 of us. the 2 potential trips would involve (most likely) only 2, albeit the same 2.  If I understand correctly, for both a BB offer and an AP upgrade, I would need to make sure that they are reserved/completed prior to the last day of our entitlement-usage (we would be using our last park day as Dec. 1, 2018 and checking out on Dec. 2, so I assume that I would need to do it on Dec. 1 at the latest, and then whichever pass gotten would be valid until Nov. 22, 2019).

1) Since we are making only one trip to DLR, and since that is the more expensive portion of the DPP, would that make the math a net loss? - in other words, should we just look at a standard WDW AP and get our DLR tickets separately?

2) Either way, should we technically have the AP's done in the names of DW and DS9/10, since they would be using the AP's more frequently? or does that not matter?

3) If we indeed want to purchase either 2 AP's or 2 DPP's, can we apply the entire PH MYW ticket cost from our Nov. 2018 trip from all 5 of us, or can we only apply the costs of 2 of them? (I'm sure that question sounded sneaky, but I just want to make sure that I don't assume anything incorrectly, which one way or another would have a major impact on the positive or negative costs involved.)

Thank you!


----------



## kpd6901

kpd6901 said:


> 2) Either way, should we technically have the AP's done in the names of DW and DS9/10, since they would be using the AP's more frequently? or does that not matter?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



As a follow-up. I suppose, since things are done electronically, can we transfer them to others within our immediate family through MDX?  In other words, if we go with the standard AP for DW and DS9/10, can I (perhaps) transfer the AP from DS9/10, to me if we decide on a really quick spontaneous trip or from DW to me if I need to take him on his hockey trip to Orlando instead of her, and then transfer it back again later for the next trip? 
I hope that makes sense.

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

kpd6901 said:


> I have read the beginning posts, and I have an idea, but I want to make sure that I am understanding this correctly.  First, here is our currently planned, plus potentially proposed upcoming trips within the year.  This is an exceptional time period, so I honestly have absolutely no reason to believe that we would be renewing any sort of AP scenario after 2019. We will be on this little flurry 2018-2019, and then returning to WDW again in 2021 - at least that's the plan:
> 
> Nov.22-Dec. 2, 2018 - Me, DW, DS14, DS9, DS6 to WDW with 7-day PH tickets
> 
> June 23-27, 2019 - DLR/Anaheim - Me, DW, DS14, DS10, DS6
> 
> Potential April 2019 Orlando hockey trip for DW and DS10 for about 2-3 days
> 
> Potential BB offer trip to WDW in Sept/Oct 2019 for DW and DS10 for about 2-3 days
> 
> So, there are options here for a regular WDW AP or for the dual-park DPP.  Also, there are 5 of us in our family, but only 2 trips will involve all 5 of us. the 2 potential trips would involve (most likely) only 2, albeit the same 2.
> *A.* If I understand correctly, for both a BB offer and an AP upgrade, I would need to make sure that they are reserved/completed prior to the last day of our entitlement-usage
> *B.* (we would be using our last park day as Dec. 1, 2018 and checking out on Dec. 2, so I assume that I would need to do it on Dec. 1 at the latest,
> *C.* and then whichever pass gotten would be valid until Nov. 22, 2019).
> 
> 1) Since we are making only one trip to DLR, and since that is the more expensive portion of the DPP, would that make the math a net loss? - in other words, should we just look at a standard WDW AP and get our DLR tickets separately?
> 
> 2) Either way, should we technically have the AP's done in the names of DW and DS9/10, since they would be using the AP's more frequently? or does that not matter?
> 
> 3) If we indeed want to purchase either 2 AP's or 2 DPP's, can we apply the entire PH MYW ticket cost from our Nov. 2018 trip from all 5 of us, or can we only apply the costs of 2 of them?



*A.* I don't know about how Bounce-Back offers work.
We have just had offers made to us at a number of months AFTER our trip with special resort rates.
We didn't arrange for anything during our previous trip.
(But, "resort deals" are not my area of knowledge.)
As far as upgrading tickets: You can upgrade _no later than_ close-of-business ON the day that
you are using the last entitlement on that ticket.
*B. *Then, you can upgrade _no later than_ close-of-business on Dec. 1, 2018.
Resort check-out date has no bearing on tickets, ticket usage, or ticket modification.
*C. *Since any upgrade would be _back-dated to the date that you first used the original ticket_,
if you, in-fact USED your original tickets on Nov. 22, 2018,
then any AP upgrade would be valid through the end of the day on Nov. 22, 2019.

1) Sorry, but you need to do the math concerning that.
Any savings or loss should be easy to assess. (Big numbers, all around.)

2) A _purchased_ (but, as yet unused) ticket or AP can be transferred to another guest.
Once a purchased ticket or AP has started to be USED, it cannot be transferred to another guest.
An AP that has been upgraded from an active regular ticket cannot be transferred to anyone other than the original user of that original ticket.

3) Upgrades cannot combine the value of more than one ticket per upgrade.
Upgrades are one-for-one.


----------



## Robo

kpd6901 said:


> As a follow-up. I suppose, since things are done electronically, can we transfer them to others within our immediate family through MDX?  In other words, if we go with the standard AP for DW and DS9/10, can I (perhaps) transfer the AP from DS9/10, to me if we decide on a really quick spontaneous trip or from DW to me if I need to take him on his hockey trip to Orlando instead of her, and then transfer it back again later for the next trip?
> I hope that makes sense.
> 
> Thanks!



A _purchased_ (but, as yet unused) ticket can be transferred to another guest.

Once a purchased ticket or AP has started to be USED, it cannot be transferred to another guest.
An AP that has been upgraded from an active regular ticket cannot be transferred to anyone other than the original user of that original ticket.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

I have a ticket question...
I bought 4 2-day tickets in Aug 2017 for a family trip that I had to cancel. I was able to use 2 of them in May but I still have 2 unused tickets and I know I can reassign them to dh and myself.  I bought them online from Disney and requested plastic cards at the time of purchase.  The paper that the cards/tickets were attached to in the mail states they expire 1.14.2019.   I understand that if I don't use them by the exp date, the value I paid last year will still be usable in the future but would have to pay the price increase from last year to whatever the then current price may be.

So my question is, can I do that by phone? online? or would it have to be done in person at guest relations?  This is important to know because after 1.14.2019, I can no longer use those tickets in MDE to book FP.   If I can't book FP in advance, I'd end up buying new tickets to be able to do so and I'd still be stuck with these old tickets in MDE.  In that case, I will find a way to use them up before they expire.

We were just there in May and we will be visiting DLR in Oct.  Dh can only tolerate so much Disney so I don't want to overload him.   I'd rather save the tickets for next year but if it's going to be a big hassle to apply these to future tickets that are FP-eligible at T-60, I will use them.

I feel like I'm rambling and hope this is clear.  

Thanks


----------



## Robo

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> I have a ticket question...
> I bought 4 2-day tickets in Aug 2017 for a family trip that I had to cancel. I was able to use 2 of them in May but I still have 2 unused tickets and I know I can reassign them to dh and myself.  I bought them online from Disney and requested plastic cards at the time of purchase.  The paper that the cards/tickets were attached to in the mail states they expire 1.14.2019.   I understand that if I don't use them by the exp date, the value I paid last year will still be usable in the future but would have to pay the price increase from last year to whatever the then current price may be.
> 
> So my question is, can I do that by phone? online? or would it have to be done in person at guest relations?  This is important to know because after 1.14.2019, I can no longer use those tickets in MDE to book FP.   If I can't book FP in advance, I'd end up buying new tickets to be able to do so and I'd still be stuck with these old tickets in MDE.  In that case, I will find a way to use them up before they expire.
> 
> We were just there in May and we will be visiting DLR in Oct.  Dh can only tolerate so much Disney so I don't want to overload him.   I'd rather save the tickets for next year but if it's going to be a big hassle to apply these to future tickets that are FP-eligible at T-60, I will use them.
> 
> I feel like I'm rambling and hope this is clear.
> 
> Thanks


Very, very popular question.
But, the answer is, as yet, unknown.
So far, nobody has had a ticket expire.

You may be one of the first to find out the answer.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Robo said:


> Very, very popular question.
> But, the answer is, as yet, unknown.
> So far, nobody has had a ticket expire.
> 
> You may be one of the first to find out the answer.



Ah, good point.  I am so used to the Disboards having all the answers but sometimes we just have to wait and time will tell.  Thank you for this thread.


----------



## gottalovepluto

I have a 7 day park hopper, I want to upgrade to an Annual Pass and purchase TIW paying for both with Disney Gift Cards. My plan: go to Guest Relations in Disney Springs the night before my trip starts, upgrade to the AP, purchase TIW.

How late is Guest Relations open? We arrive in the evening & I’m looking to do the upgrade after dinner.

My understanding is they can activate it that night meaning I could purchase TIW and use the valet parking that night right?


----------



## Robo

gottalovepluto said:


> I have a 7 day park hopper, I want to upgrade to an Annual Pass and purchase TIW paying for both with Disney Gift Cards. My plan: go to Guest Relations in Disney Springs the night before my trip starts, upgrade to the AP, purchase TIW.
> 
> 1. How late is Guest Relations open? We arrive in the evening & I’m looking to do the upgrade after dinner.
> 
> 2. My understanding is they can activate it that night meaning 3. I could purchase TIW and use the valet parking that night right?


1. At least 11pm (maybe Midnight,) I believe.
2. Yes.
3. Valet parking as part of TIW at Disney Springs?  I’m not sure.


----------



## Henlady

Please bear with me:  If I log onto MDE on the Disney website and purchase the tickets for our October 2018 trip there, will they automatically be linked to our account/Magic Bands?  I am planning to have the purchase e-mailed to me as I don't trust our local mail delivery for the "hard" tickets.


----------



## Robo

Henlady said:


> If I log onto MDE on the Disney website and purchase the tickets for our October 2018 trip there, will they automatically be linked to our account/Magic Bands?



Yup.


----------



## Gervin

My question is a bit complicated, but it seems like this is the place to ask ticket questions, so here goes...

I currently have an annual pass for Disneyland only that expires on October 30.  I'm going to Disney World for a week from December 8 to December 15 which means I can make Fastpass reservations on October 9 since I'm staying at a resort.  When I renew my annual pass I was thinking of switching it to Premier which means I could go to Disneyland or Disney World.  However, that means when I go to make Fastpass reservations, my annual pass will only be good at Disneyland but when I'm at Disney World my new annual pass will work there as well.  Will I be able to make Fastpass reservations on October 9 or not?

To summarize:
October 9 - I want to make WDW Fastpass reservations
October 30 - Disneyland only annual pass expires
October 31 - New Premier annual pass would start

I'm just concerned I won't be able to make Fastpass reservations on October 9 since technically I don't have a WDW pass on that day.

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## froggy33

I'm sorry if this has been asked before...

We have a *package *trip for October (2 adults, 2 child) that includes 4 day base tickets

We go again in March (staying off property) and have 10 day non-expiring tickets for just 2 adults and 1 child. My youngest doesn't have one.

Wondering if it would make sense to purchase an Annual Pass for my youngest (since they don't have the non expiring) to use for both trips and since the AP comes with PhotoPass downloads. 

I priced things out and combining tickets for both trips and Memory Maker for both it is a much better deal to get an AP. But....

I know since it's a package right now for October we all have to have the same ticket. But we can upgrade it when we get to WDW right - at a park (any ticket window or just guest relations)?
If we upgrade right when we get there, can we then download all Photopass pics right away (I did read on Disney that they can get all photos from 1st valid date of AP - expire)
Since it is a child's and the only one we have, as long as it is linked to the parents MDE, and we have the card, we can still get all the benefits right??  This is the one I'm most concerned about and can't seem to find info.
Thanks for sticking with me!!


----------



## Robo

froggy33 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked before...
> 
> We have a *package *trip for October (2 adults, 2 child) that includes 4 day base tickets
> 
> We go again in March (staying off property) and have 10 day non-expiring tickets for just 2 adults and 1 child. My youngest doesn't have one.
> 
> Wondering if it would make sense to purchase an Annual Pass for my youngest (since they don't have the non expiring) to use for both trips and since the AP comes with PhotoPass downloads.
> 
> I priced things out and combining tickets for both trips and Memory Maker for both it is a much better deal to get an AP. But....
> 
> I know since it's a package right now for October we all have to have the same ticket. But we can upgrade it when we get to WDW right - at a park (any ticket window or just guest relations)?
> If we upgrade right when we get there, can we then download all Photopass pics right away (I did read on Disney that they can get all photos from 1st valid date of AP - expire)
> Since it is a child's and the only one we have, as long as it is linked to the parents MDE, and we have the card, we can still get all the benefits right??


1. Yes.
Your other choice is to cancel your package tickets and just book "room only."
No advantage to buying tickets as part of a resort package unless you are booking
some resort deal that requires minimum tickets.
2. Yes.
3. Right.


----------



## froggy33

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> Your other choice is to cancel your package tickets and just book "room only."
> No advantage to buying tickets as part of a resort package unless you are booking
> some resort deal that requires minimum tickets.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Right.



Thank you!  That does make sense about the room only.  I did just do an online chat with a CM (I know they notoriously give wrong info), and he said because the child is under 18 that we wouldn't benefit from anything that requires a purchase - like Photopass or dining, etc.  I MAINLY just want to be able to download photos taken so I don't have to purchase MM.


----------



## AllyElly

Quick question- I am purchasing an AP that will expire on 9/21/2019.  I am thinking about booking a free dining bounceback for December 2019.  I am required to buy a 4 day hopper for this trip.  

If I want to renew my AP next September, can I upgrade my tickets purchased as part of the free dining package even though I haven’t gone on the trip yet?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

AllyElly said:


> Quick question- I am purchasing an AP that will expire on 9/21/2019.  I am thinking about booking a free dining bounceback for December 2019.  I am required to buy a 4 day hopper for this trip.
> 
> If I want to renew my AP next September, can I upgrade my tickets purchased as part of the free dining package even though I haven’t gone on the trip yet?
> 
> Thanks!



That's a dilemma.
Generally, "resort package" tickets are not activated for the guest until the date of check-in.
(Or, if the guest is in-person at WDW, up to 10 days prior to check-in date.)

I think your surest bet is to renew the AP in Sept. '19 the conventional way (by paying for it) and then HOLDING your Dec. '19 package tickets for use/upgrade/partial payment for AP renewal following that trip sometime in the future.

-OR- 
(If you will not be making any trips to WDW between Sept. and Dec. of 2019) just 
buying a fully NEW AP using your resort tickets as partial payment in Dec., and that way, extend your NEXT AP through Dec. of 2020.


----------



## kastoney

First let me say what a wonderful thread this is.  I've never had ticket related questions before but if I did this thread would unquestionably answer it.  So thank you!

Second, and random tidbit I thought I'd pass along.  My sister in law visited WDW in June and had 3 days of entry left on tickets she had received free from her employer 14 YEARS AGO!!!!  She had little faith in being able to use them, but sure enough Disney honored it for all 3 days!  Now that is customer service.

Lastly my long awaited question   We have military discounted tickets (non-salute) for our trip later this month that we've decided to upgrade to an AP as we intend to come back in Feb for the half marathon.  Having waited through the lengthly time it takes to upgrade tickets before and not wanting to waste time doing that again. I understand you can now upgrade via the app.  From reading the forum I understand it is UNCLEAR if you can upgrade discounted tickets before entering the park.  As I don't seem to have this option available in the app I will presume this applies to the military tickets and I cannot do this.  So my question is, can I upgrade via the app once my ticket has been activated or do I have to go to Guest Services? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robo

kastoney said:


> First let me say what a wonderful thread this is.  I've never had ticket related questions before but if I did this thread would unquestionably answer it.  So thank you!
> 
> Second, and random tidbit I thought I'd pass along.
> 1. My sister in law visited WDW in June and had 3 days of entry left on tickets she had received free from her employer 14 YEARS AGO!!!!  She had little faith in being able to use them, but sure enough Disney honored it for all 3 days!  Now that is customer service.
> 
> Lastly my long awaited question   We have military discounted tickets (non-salute) for our trip later this month that we've decided to upgrade to an AP as we intend to come back in Feb for the half marathon.  Having waited through the lengthly time it takes to upgrade tickets before and not wanting to waste time doing that again. I understand you can now upgrade via the app.  From reading the forum I understand it is UNCLEAR if you can upgrade discounted tickets before entering the park.  As I don't seem to have this option available in the app I will presume this applies to the military tickets and I cannot do this.  So my question is,
> 2. can I upgrade via the app once my ticket has been activated
> 3. or do I have to go to Guest Services?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. Yes. So nice to hear!
2. The simple answer is to try it when you are in the park and are ready for a little break later in the day.
3.At Guest Relations, in the afternoon and evening, there shouldn't be much of a wait.
Again, take a break later in the day and try to upgrade on the App. If it doesn't work, just go to a Guest Relations inside or outside the park
where you happen to be (BTW, if there's a non-busy ticket window, you could choose to go there for the upgrade,) and do the deal there.


----------



## mrsap

Hello everyone! I was hoping someone might be able to help me.

We each have an 8 day Non-Expiration Pass (8 Days are left of a 10 day Non-expiring Pass). We became Annual Passholders this past year, and we were thinking of only getting AP’s for one year. However, we want to continue to renew them! Has anyone had any success of putting the value of these Non-expiring tickets toward an AP, Or are we stuck with them now? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## kastoney

Robo said:


> 1. Yes. So nice to hear!
> 2. The simple answer is to try it when you are in the park and are ready for a little break later in the day.
> 3.At Guest Relations, in the afternoon and evening, there shouldn't be much of a wait.
> Again, take a break later in the day and try to upgrade on the App. If it doesn't work, just go to a Guest Relations inside or outside the park
> where you happen to be (BTW, if there's a non-busy ticket window, you could choose to go there for the upgrade,) and do the deal there.



Great suggestion!  Thanks so much for the help


----------



## Robo

mrsap said:


> Hello everyone! I was hoping someone might be able to help me.
> 
> We each have an 8 day Non-Expiration Pass (8 Days are left of a 10 day Non-expiring Pass). We became Annual Passholders this past year, and we were thinking of only getting AP’s for one year. However, we want to continue to renew them! Has anyone had any success of putting the value of these Non-expiring tickets toward an AP, Or are we stuck with them now? Thanks so much!!!



It is not possible to upgrade or modify a ticket when it has been over 14 days since that ticket's first use.
It is only possible to simply USE, as-is, any still-valid assets remaining on that ticket.

(If your 10-day ticket had never been used, you COULD have used its value to help pay for a new AP or AP renewal.)


----------



## mrsap

Robo said:


> It is not possible to upgrade or modify a ticket when it has been over 14 days since that ticket's first use.
> It is only possible to simply USE, as-is, any still-valid assets remaining on that ticket.
> 
> (If your 10-day ticket had never been used, you COULD have used its value to help pay for a new AP or AP renewal.)



Thank you very much for your response!


----------



## tink fan

Another non-expiring ticket question.
I have 7 days left on a 10 day ticket. They are one park per day. If I wanted to go to two parks on the same day, could I use two of the park days. I know it cannot be done with a regular one park per day ticket, but I was wondering if it could be done with a non-expiring ticket.


----------



## Robo

tink fan said:


> Another non-expiring ticket question.
> I have 7 days left on a 10 day ticket. They are one park per day. If I wanted to go to two parks on the same day, could I use two of the park days. I know it cannot be done with a regular one park per day ticket, but I was wondering if it could be done with a non-expiring ticket.



Nope. Sorry. 
If you want to "park hop" with a MagicYourWay ticket, you must have the Park Hopper option.

And, since it is well past 14 days since this ticket was first used, it is not allowed for it to be upgraded.


----------



## wintotty

Has anyone converted park ticket included in Costco vacation package to Annual Pass?
Costco doesn't know if it can be upgraded or not......


----------



## Leanneaqua

Question about early ticket activation with package. I know I can activate my ticket early, but have a question on when it will expire. I want to activate my ticket on a Saturday (to avoid guest relations the next morning) but not actually use to enter a theme park until Sunday. Will the ticket have to be used within 14 days of activation (sat) or within 14 days of first entering (sun).  Thanks.


----------



## Robo

Leanneaqua said:


> Question about early ticket activation with package. I know I can activate my ticket early, but have a question on when it will expire. I want to activate my ticket on a Saturday (to avoid guest relations the next morning) but not actually use to enter a theme park until Sunday. Will the ticket have to be used within 14 days of activation (sat) or within 14 days of first entering (sun).  Thanks.


14 days following *entering* a park counting the day that you enter the park as day-1.

First use- Sunday. Any unused assets will expire at end of business on _second_ following Saturday.


----------



## mom23boyz

I have a group of 5 with park tickets and also MNSSHP tickets.  When I look on MDE through my computer, I see everything, however, using the app on my phone, I see only three of us, each with park ticket and party ticket.  The other two are missing from the app.  Thoughts?


----------



## Robo

mom23boyz said:


> I have a group of 5 with park tickets and also MNSSHP tickets.  When I look on MDE through my computer, I see everything, however, using the app on my phone, I see only three of us, each with park ticket and party ticket.  The other two are missing from the app.  Thoughts?








Try removing and re-installing the App (but, that has only marginal success.)


----------



## Leanneaqua

Robo said:


> 14 days following *entering* a park counting the day that you enter the park as day-1.
> 
> First use- Sunday. Any unused assets will expire at end of business on _second_ following Saturday.


Thanks


----------



## BrownHP800

Question on exchanging our AP renewal vouchers.

Can they be done at a resort?  I know they can be done at Guest Relations or a Ticket booth.  Just curious if they could be done at AoA.  We check in tomorrow and plan on staying there most of the afternoon then going to MK.  I guess if I can't do it at the resort I would have to go to the guest relations window outside the MK entrance?  We won't be at the TTC.  I know some times there is a huge line there so that is why I asked about the resort option.


----------



## Robo

BrownHP800 said:


> Question on exchanging our AP renewal vouchers.
> 
> 1. Can they be done at a resort?  I know they can be done at Guest Relations or a Ticket booth.  Just curious if they could be done at AoA.  We check in tomorrow and plan on staying there most of the afternoon then going to MK.
> 2. I guess if I can't do it at the resort I would have to go to the guest relations window outside the MK entrance?  We won't be at the TTC.  I know some times there is a huge line there so that is why I asked about the resort option.



1. Ask the CM at the concierge desk. If the CM looks perplexed, I'd decline and move along.
2. That's one of many options.


----------



## jenmsmith

My parents bought e-tickets from UT for our extended family trip to WDW in March 2019. DH and I have APs that expire at the end of November 2018. We were on the fence about whether to renew or not when my parents bought the UT tickets. We’ve decided to take a trip in early December 2018, so now we will renew our APs. However, since the tickets my parents bought us expire at the end of 2019, I would like to use them to defray the cost of the renewal.

I read this on the sticky:
*If you are an Annual Passholder*
and you are renewing your AP within the renewal window (up to 60 days before or 30 days after your AP anniversary date)
you may upgrade a MYW ticket to the Pass using the renewal rate.
I suggest that if you want to use the value of a new, unused WDW ticket to help pay
for an AP _renewal_ that you go to a full service Guest Relations (the Welcome Center at Disney Springs would be a good choice.)
All other upgrade rules apply, except the expiration date will be one year from the expiration date of the original AP.

Is there any way to do this on the phone? I know I can renew via phone but am unsure if they can apply the UT ticket that way.

Will we be given the credit for the value of the pass (4 day MYW base) or just what my parents paid UT?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Robo

jenmsmith said:


> My parents bought e-tickets from UT for our extended family trip to WDW in March 2019. DH and I have APs that expire at the end of November 2018. We were on the fence about whether to renew or not when my parents bought the UT tickets. We’ve decided to take a trip in early December 2018, so now we will renew our APs. However,
> 
> 1. since the tickets my parents bought us expire at the end of 2019, I would like to use them to defray the cost of the renewal.
> 
> I read this on the sticky:
> *If you are an Annual Passholder*
> and you are renewing your AP within the renewal window (up to 60 days before or 30 days after your AP anniversary date)
> you may upgrade a MYW ticket to the Pass using the renewal rate.
> I suggest that if you want to use the value of a new, unused WDW ticket to help pay
> for an AP _renewal_ that you go to a full service Guest Relations (the Welcome Center at Disney Springs would be a good choice.)
> All other upgrade rules apply, except the expiration date will be one year from the expiration date of the original AP.
> 
> 2. Is there any way to do this on the phone?
> 3. I know I can renew via phone but am unsure if they can apply the UT ticket that way.
> 
> 4. Will we be given the credit for the value of the pass (4 day MYW base) or just what my parents paid UT?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


1. That's fine.
2. Call and ask.
3. I don't have much faith that they will do this. (Please report back.)
4. Full Disney World value at the time the UT was created by Disney.
(It is likely that the UT is a current 2018 ticket, but they can sell from older stock if it is still on hand.)


----------



## mom23boyz

mom23boyz said:


> I have a group of 5 with park tickets and also MNSSHP tickets.  When I look on MDE through my computer, I see everything, however, using the app on my phone, I see only three of us, each with park ticket and party ticket.  The other two are missing from the app.  Thoughts?



Thanks, tried deleting and re-installing the app, but no luck.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## Robo

mom23boyz said:


> Thanks, tried deleting and re-installing the app, but no luck.  Any other suggestions?


Don’t worry about it.
If they show on the browser in MDX, they will work just fine.


----------



## ewturner

mom23boyz said:


> I have a group of 5 with park tickets and also MNSSHP tickets.  When I look on MDE through my computer, I see everything, however, using the app on my phone, I see only three of us, each with park ticket and party ticket.  The other two are missing from the app.  Thoughts?



I had a similar issue.  My wife's tickets were missing in the app.  She also had a pending invitation to create a MDE account from a previous trip. I canceled her invitation and noticed later that she showed back up. I don't know if canceling the invitation actually corrected it, but that was the only thing I had done on my side.


----------



## ewturner

We have a trip at the end of November. I bought 3-day tickets from official ticket center back in February before the price increase. They were selling them as single park tickets with free upgrade to park hopper. The ticket order confirmation lists them as "3-Day Magic Your Way Ticket with Park Hopper Option".  Today I noticed in MDE that they are labeled as "3-Day Ticket with Park Hopper Option Special Offer". What is the "Special Offer" and how or will it affect upgrading tickets?


----------



## Robo

ewturner said:


> We have a trip at the end of November. I bought 3-day tickets from official ticket center back in February before the price increase. They were selling them as single park tickets with free upgrade to park hopper. The ticket order confirmation lists them as "3-Day Magic Your Way Ticket with Park Hopper Option".  Today I noticed in MDE that they are labeled as "3-Day Ticket with Park Hopper Option Special Offer". What is the "Special Offer" and how or will it affect upgrading tickets?



What you have are simply "3-day park hopper" tickets.

You will treat them as "*2017 price*" tickets in the upgrade process because
you bought them back in February before the current price increase.

Click *HERE* to compute the cost to upgrade your tickets. 

In that link, use the *B *set of instructions.
*B __* Created BETWEEN Feb.12,2017 & Feb.11,2018 *(2017) *Prices *HERE.*


----------



## ewturner

Robo said:


> What you have are simply "3-day park hopper" tickets.



Thanks.


----------



## wellow

Hi - Let's say I bought a 5 day one park ticket. If I want to upgrade on the last day (5th day) to a Park Hopper, do I have to upgrade it to the price for a 5 day park hopper ticket even if I will use it only on the last day?

Thanks!


----------



## erionm

wellow said:


> Hi - Let's say I bought a 5 day one park ticket. If I want to upgrade on the last day (5th day) to a Park Hopper, do I have to upgrade it to the price for a 5 day park hopper ticket even if I will use it only on the last day?


Yes.


----------



## gtpoohbear

Question about the number of days left on a ticket, as it appears in MDE. I know a while back there was a glitch where MDE would show an incorrect number of days, but you could tell for sure by seeing how many days of FPs it would let you book, and thought I remembered that there was consensus that the number of FP days was indeed the actual number of days on the ticket. But I've been out of the loop for a few years and unsure if that is still the case. (or if I'm even remembering all of that correctly.)

Here is my issue... We have 4 days remaining on a 10-day NE ticket, most recently used in December 2016. I noticed in MDE a few weeks ago that DDs ticket says it has 5 days remaining, while the rest of ours say 4. Thinking it was probably a display glitch, I tried to book FPs with mine and hers. It only let me book 4 days (as expected), and let her book 5 (but not 6). Could it still be a glitch, or does that mean she really has an extra day??

There were a few days when only some of us went to a park, but I was fairly certain that it balanced out to where we had all used the same number of days. Unless I've totally lost my marbles, lol! Or maybe her MB didn't scan one day??

Normally I wouldn't be worrying too much about it yet, since we are many years away from needing to buy more tickets (we still have another 10-day, unused set). But, that's kind of the problem. DD had realized that, based on how many days we have and how slowly we are using them, that she will most likely head into adulthood with a week or more of tickets in her possession. Amazingly, now that she realizes it's essentially her own money on the line (since everyday she uses now is one that she will have to buy herself later), she is being much more resistant to the idea of doing more park days for our December trip. I thought that if I could assure her that she had a "bonus" day that we didn't know about until now, she might be more aggreable. But, I don't want to promise that and then it turn out to be a glitch. 

I'm assuming guest services at the park could verify for certain- is there any other way, by phone or email, that I could get confirmation before then?


----------



## Robo

gtpoohbear said:


> Question about the number of days left on a ticket, as it appears in MDE. I know a while back there was a glitch where MDE would show an incorrect number of days, but you could tell for sure by seeing how many days of FPs it would let you book, and
> 
> 1. thought I remembered that there was consensus that the number of FP days was indeed the actual number of days on the ticket. But I've been out of the loop for a few years and unsure if that is still the case. (or if I'm even remembering all of that correctly.)
> 
> Here is my issue... We have 4 days remaining on a 10-day NE ticket, most recently used in December 2016. I noticed in MDE a few weeks ago that DDs ticket says it has 5 days remaining, while the rest of ours say 4. Thinking it was probably a display glitch, I tried to book FPs with mine and hers. It only let me book 4 days (as expected), and let her book 5 (but not 6).
> 2. Could it still be a glitch,
> 3. or does that mean she really has an extra day??
> 
> There were a few days when only some of us went to a park, but I was fairly certain that it balanced out to where we had all used the same number of days. Unless I've totally lost my marbles, lol!
> 4. Or maybe her MB didn't scan one day??
> 
> Normally I wouldn't be worrying too much about it yet, since we are many years away from needing to buy more tickets (we still have another 10-day, unused set). But, that's kind of the problem. DD had realized that, based on how many days we have and how slowly we are using them, that she will most likely head into adulthood with a week or more of tickets in her possession. Amazingly, now that she realizes it's essentially her own money on the line (since everyday she uses now is one that she will have to buy herself later), she is being much more resistant to the idea of doing more park days for our December trip. I thought that if I could assure her that she had a "bonus" day that we didn't know about until now, she might be more aggreable. But, I don't want to promise that and then it turn out to be a glitch.
> 
> 5. I'm assuming guest services at the park could verify for certain
> 6. - is there any other way, by phone or email, that I could get confirmation before then?



1. Still a good indicator.
2. It can ALWAYS be a glitch.
3. No way to know from here.
4. Could be, but HIGHLY unlikely.
5. Guest _Relations_... yes.
6. Below is a quote from an eMail from WDW Guest Relations regarding "days left" on tickets:


> Greetings from the Walt Disney World Resort!
> Thank you for contacting us regarding your unused Walt Disney World ticket media.
> 
> If you have not already done so, please send a copy of the front and back of your tickets, as well as a copy of your Government issued I.D. to Ticket.Usage@DisneyWorld.com.
> 
> Include your name and daytime telephone number. We are unable to provide usage without these copies.
> 
> Please note, we are not able to receive messages or attachments greater than two mega bytes. If needed, send your files in separate messages or compress them prior to sending.
> 
> If you are visiting the Walt Disney World Resort within five days and need immediate assistance, please call us at (407) 560-2544, Monday through Friday between the hours of 9:00am and 5:00pm (EST). We may also be reached Sunday and Saturday between the hours of 10:00am and 5:00pm (EST).
> 
> I personally assure you that your message has been received. Depending on the amount of research required, our response time may vary; however, a member of my Guest Experience Services Team will contact you within five days.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Director, Guest Experience Services


----------



## magyargirl

Hello, many thanks for this great thread!
We have a trip planned at end of Oct to Nov (11 days) and I haven't purchased tickets yet. We may return in June next year so I am debating on upgrading to AP. 
I have beem looking on many sites, UT, BW, TP, ML, etc for deals because I am trying to get the most bang for my buck on ticket bridging. 

Do I need to purchase a 10 day ticket to be able to make my fp ressies for my entire trip? Either way, which ticket option do you feel would get me the best deal on an AP upgrade once I am there. We are planning on 2 days in the waterparks. 

I am sorry if this was asked before. I haven't seen it in this thread...from what I have read. 

TIA!


----------



## Robo

magyargirl said:


> Hello, many thanks for this great thread!
> We have a trip planned at end of Oct to Nov (11 days) and I haven't purchased tickets yet. We may return in June next year so I am debating on upgrading to AP.
> I have beem looking on many sites, UT, BW, TP, ML, etc for deals because I am trying to get the most bang for my buck on ticket bridging.
> 
> 1. Do I need to purchase a 10 day ticket to be able to make my fp ressies for my entire trip?
> 2. Either way, which ticket option do you feel would get me the best deal on an AP upgrade once I am there.
> 3. We are planning on 2 days in the waterparks.



1. A 10-day ticket will allow booking of a maximum of 10 days of advance FP+.
2. Whichever discounter has the most savings compared to a full-price ticket.
That can change at any time, as the discounters can decide to have a "sale" at any time.
3. That will be your priciest option. If you buy a Park Hopper PLUS (which includes Water Parks,) and you USE any of the Water Park entries, you must buy an AP which INCLUDES the Water Park options. Your other choice is to separately buy 2 single-day admissions to the Water Parks, which will also be costly.


----------



## magyargirl

Thank u for the quick reply. If we decide NOT to upgrade to an AP and just buy a base ticket at a 3rd party like UT, can that be upgraded at the parks to a hopper plus?


----------



## Robo

magyargirl said:


> Thank u for the quick reply. If we decide NOT to upgrade to an AP and just buy a base ticket at a 3rd party like UT, can that be upgraded at the parks to a hopper plus?


Yes.


----------



## Gothemi

I have 7 day MYW tickets now and want to upgrade to Park Hoppers for my trip in October.  I just completed my FP+ selections for the trip (which is why I want PH passes now).  I have read the thread and know that I have to wait until arrival to upgrade my tickets since I purchased them from a 3rd party and not directly through Disney.  

My question is this, will upgrading the passes remove any or all of my FP+ selections?  I ask because the CM I just spoke with in ticket sales wasn't sure.  She could only say that if that she *thinks* if they are linked to my MDE before midnight that all FP+ selections should move to the new tickets?  

Just worried about losing my FP+ selections now.  I'm only looking to park hop one or two days and it seems cheaper to upgrade the current tickets rather than buying one/two days of additional tickets.  Unless you have a better suggestion.  I have already searched the thread but not found a answer to this so please forgive.  

Thanks,


----------



## magyargirl

Robo said:


> Yes.


Do you know how are the charges calculated? Is it similar to ticket bridging?


----------



## Robo

magyargirl said:


> Do you know how are the charges calculated? Is it similar to ticket bridging?



It IS "ticket bridging."
Upgrading discounted tickets (like from Undercover Tourist, etc.) is exactly why ticket bridging exists.

To compute the exact cost of upgrading your tickets, click *HERE* (Post #6 of this ticket sticky) and
use the info for the kind (and age) of the tickets you will have, to upgrade to the kind of tickets or AP that you want.


----------



## Robo

Gothemi said:


> I have 7 day MYW tickets now and want to upgrade to Park Hoppers for my trip in October.  I just completed my FP+ selections for the trip (which is why I want PH passes now).  I have read the thread and know that I have to wait until arrival to upgrade my tickets since I purchased them from a 3rd party and not directly through Disney.
> 
> My question is this,
> 
> 1. will upgrading the passes remove any or all of my FP+ selections?  I ask because the CM I just spoke with in ticket sales wasn't sure.  She could only say that if that
> 2.  she *thinks* if they are linked to my MDE before midnight that all FP+ selections should move to the new tickets?
> 
> 3. Just worried about losing my FP+ selections now.
> 4. I'm only looking to park hop one or two days and it seems cheaper to upgrade the current tickets rather than buying one/two days of additional tickets.  5. Unless you have a better suggestion.
> 6. I have already searched the thread but not found a answer to this so please forgive.
> 
> Thanks,


1. No.
2. FPs are not "linked to" any specific tickets.
All you need is to HAVE valid tickets of sufficient length to cover the days of your trip.
(Adding the "hopper option" to these existing tickets will simply give you more flexibility,
not delete any scheduled FPs.)
3. It wouldn't be due to upgrading your tickets.
4. Well, yes. (Likely *hundreds of dollars* cheaper.)
5. No problem in upgrading.
6. That's because there is no problem doing what you want to do.
It's just not a "thing."


----------



## Gothemi

Thanks Robo!


----------



## magyargirl

Robo said:


> It IS "ticket bridging."
> Upgrading discounted tickets (like from Undercover Tourist, etc.) is exactly why ticket bridging exists.
> 
> To compute the exact cost of upgrading your tickets, click *HERE* (Post #6 of this ticket sticky) and
> use the info for the kind (and age) of the tickets you will have, to upgrade to the kind of tickets or AP that you want.





Robo said:


> It IS "ticket bridging."
> Upgrading discounted tickets (like from Undercover Tourist, etc.) is exactly why ticket bridging exists.
> 
> To compute the exact cost of upgrading your tickets, click *HERE* (Post #6 of this ticket sticky) and
> use the info for the kind (and age) of the tickets you will have, to upgrade to the kind of tickets or AP that you want.


It makes sense now that I am reading it. I crunched the numbers and in every way it is cheaper to do hopper plus aheas
d of time than to bridge at the parks and upgrade a base ticket. All of wdw prices between base and hopper plus is $106.50 and when I checked thru touringplans.com pricing, price differences ranged from $83 to $96 depending on the amount of days. 

I saw on orlandoparkdeals.com disney water 2 1-day tickets for 59.00. Do you happen to know if that site is legit? That sounds a little too good...but if it is legitemate, that would be a great savings to pair with base tickets.

Thank you for all the answers, I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Robo

magyargirl said:


> It makes sense now that I am reading it. I crunched the numbers and
> 
> 1. in every way it is cheaper to do hopper plus aheas
> d of time than to bridge at the parks and upgrade a base ticket.
> 2. All of wdw prices between base and hopper plus is $106.50 and when I checked thru touringplans.com pricing, price differences ranged from $83 to $96 depending on the amount of days.
> 
> 3. I saw on orlandoparkdeals.com disney water 2 1-day tickets for 59.00. Do you happen to know if that site is legit? That sounds a little too good...but if it is legitemate, that would be a great savings to pair with base tickets.



1. There would be NO DIFFERENCE in the upgrade price if done in advance or in-person.
(Even though you can't DO the upgrade in advance, there would be no price advantage if your could.)
You may be computing incorrectly.
2. You would use the "WDW price" to compute the upgrade price.
(That's what price bridging is all about.)
It does not matter at all what Undercover Tourist is charging you for one of their tickets...
you will use the "WDW price" to compute the upgrade price. (Not the price you paid Undercover Tourist.)
I cover that in the price to upgrade Tickets sticky post to which I sent you (*HERE*.)

If you are still confused (I know I am,) please post the exact ticket (from whom, how many days, what kind, what is the price) that you intend to use
to start with, and exactly what ticket to which you want to upgrade.

I can do the math and we'll both see the exact price.

----------

3. Depends on what you want to call "legit."
That site sells tickets only if you agree to sitting through their TIMESHARE PRESENTATION.
At the bottom of their web page it says, "THIS ADVERTISING MATERIAL IS BEING USED FOR THE PURPOSE OF SOLICITING SALES OF VACATION OWNERSHIP PLANS."


----------



## magyargirl

Robo said:


> 1. There would be NO DIFFERENCE in the upgrade price if done in advance or in-person.
> (Even though you can't DO the upgrade in advance, there would be no price advantage if your could.)
> You may be computing incorrectly.
> 2. You would use the "WDW price" to compute the upgrade price.
> (That's what price bridging is all about.)
> It does not matter at all what Undercover Tourist is charging you for one of their tickets...
> you will use the "WDW price" to compute the upgrade price. (Not the price you paid Undercover Tourist.)
> I cover that in the price to upgrade Tickets sticky post to which I sent you (*HERE*.)
> 
> If you are still confused (I know I am,) please post the exact ticket (from whom, how many days, what kind, what is the price) that you intend to use
> to start with, and exactly what ticket to which you want to upgrade.
> 
> I can do the math and we'll both see the exact price.
> 
> ----------
> 
> 3. Depends on what you want to call "legit."
> That site sells tickets only if you agree to sitting through their TIMESHARE PRESENTATION.
> At the bottom of their web page it says, "THIS ADVERTISING MATERIAL IS BEING USED FOR THE PURPOSE OF SOLICITING SALES OF VACATION OWNERSHIP PLANS."


The way I came to those prices was by using the wdw site and tp. 

So for instance, lets say I purchase an 8 day base ticket thru the mousesavers link that is currently $421. Then I get to the parks and realize I want to upgrade to a hopper plus. WDW's price for an 8 day php is $559.13 and their base price is $452.63. (All after tax according to their site) The difference between their base and php is $106.50. But looking thru the touringplans.com price seach shows 8 day base at $421 and 8 day php at $508...difference of 87.00. So even though I bought the base at $421, the difference is between wdw price which is that $106.50. So I am better off getting the 8 day php thru tp ahead of time than to bridge a base ticket. My only concern is spending the money on the php and then weather preventing us from going to the waterparks. Thats why I have been searching the net for deals on waterpark tickets. But I sure don't want to sit thru a timeshare presentation to get the deal! Lol!

Am I understanding this bridging right, with my explanation? Thanks again!


----------



## Robo

magyargirl said:


> The way I came to those prices was by using the wdw site and tp.
> 
> Am I understanding this bridging right, with my explanation? Thanks again!



Yup.

Right now, Boardwalk Ticketing has a very good deal on 8-day Park Hopper Plus tickets.


----------



## EdnaMarieMode

You were all so helpful with my last question, I need to run one more thing by the ticket pros here!

We have decided to upgrade our 5 day Base tickets to DVC Gold AP when we arrive on 8/17 (because we are going again in September and upgrading is cheaper than purchasing 2-3 more days of park tickets, especially when you factor in that we would have paid $169 for MM on this trip and possibly $75 or more to park during the September trip). 

Questions:
1. We bought our tickets through AAA (so, discounted) and we bought them in February (pre-price increase).  What value are they going to use to calculate the starting point for the price difference?  I imagine they would use the amount we actually paid, but I keep seeing all kinds of information about "bridging."   I mainly want to know so I can budget accordingly. 

2. Where are we going to upgrade these tickets? I know Guest Services usually handles this, but if they are DVC passes, do we need to go somewhere different?  This can not be done at the resort, correct?


----------



## Robo

EdnaMarieMode said:


> We have decided to upgrade our 5 day Base tickets to DVC Gold AP...
> 1aa. We bought our tickets through AAA (so, discounted) and we bought them in February (pre-price increase).  What value are they going to use to calculate the starting point for the price difference?
> 1bb. I imagine they would use the amount we actually paid,
> 1cc. but I keep seeing all kinds of information about "bridging."   I mainly want to know so I can budget accordingly.
> 
> 2aa. Where are we going to upgrade these tickets? I know Guest Services usually handles this, but if they are DVC passes,
> 2bb. do we need to go somewhere different?
> 2cc. This can not be done at the resort, correct?



1aa. Click *HERE*.  Use the "*B*" set of instructions.
1bb. Nope. (Disney doesn't know what YOU paid for the tickets.) Use the "*B*" set of instructions.
1cc. Price bridging. That's what the upgrade instructions are all about.

2aa. Guest Relations.
2bb. Nope.
2cc. I'm not so sure that the CMs there would have access to the right computer files.


----------



## SABeasley98

My family goes to Disney every year on the week before Thanksgiving.  This year Nov 9-17th. I am also going to conference this year in Disney Nov 2-6th.  I will be going to the parks Nov 2 & 5th during my conference and every day during the trip with my family.  My initial plan was to buy a 10 day ticket to cover all of it.  However since I’m going on the 2nd, my ticket will expire on the 16th but I plan to go to the parks on the 17th.  So now I’m back to considering upgrading my ticket to an annual pass.  The cost to upgrade is just slightly more than I would pay for Memory Maker and parking at the parks anyway (only needed for family vacation not conference part).  I figure that I should do the upgrade on my first park day of family vacation (10th). The only downside is that then it will expire on the 10th of 2019 so I won’t be able to use it for my trip next year since we always go the week before thanksgiving, correct?  Also if I upgrade on the 10th, will the free photopass downloads apply to pictures I took on nov 2-6? Any thoughts or suggestions on a better way to do my ticket or upgrade?


----------



## Robo

SABeasley98 said:


> My family goes to Disney every year on the week before Thanksgiving.  This year Nov 9-17th. I am also going to conference this year in Disney Nov 2-6th.  I will be going to the parks Nov 2 & 5th during my conference and every day during the trip with my family.  My initial plan was to buy a 10 day ticket to cover all of it.  However
> 1. since I’m going on the 2nd, my ticket will expire on the 16th
> 2. but I plan to go to the parks on the 17th.  So now I’m back to considering upgrading my ticket to an annual pass.
> The cost to upgrade is just slightly more than I would pay for Memory Maker and parking at the parks anyway (only needed for family vacation not conference part).
> 3. I figure that I should do the upgrade on my first park day of family vacation (10th).
> 4. The only downside is that then it will expire on the 10th of 2019 so I won’t be able to use it for my trip next year since we always go the week before thanksgiving, correct?
> 5. Also if I upgrade on the 10th, will the free photopass downloads apply to pictures I took on nov 2-6?
> 6. Any thoughts or suggestions on a better way to do my ticket or upgrade?


1. To be clear, your last valid day would be Nov. 15.
2. OK.
3. OK.
4. Sorry, but that is not correct. Your AP would expire at the end of business on Nov. 2, 2019.
5. That won't matter. You'll get the photos from your entire trip.
6. Since you are UPGRADING your original ticket, the new AP will have the same start-date as the date that
you USED the original ticket. That's what makes it an _upgrade_.
If that were not the case, you would not be receiving the original value of the
original ticket as an upgrade.


----------



## SABeasley98

Robo said:


> 1. To be clear, your last valid day would be Nov. 15.
> 2. OK.
> 3. OK.
> 4. Sorry, but that is not correct. Your AP would expire at the end of business on Nov. 2, 2019.
> 5. That won't matter. You'll get the photos from your entire trip.
> 6. Since you are UPGRADING your original ticket, the new AP will have the same start-date as the date that
> you USED the original ticket. That's what makes it an _upgrade_.
> If that were not the case, you would not be receiving the original value of the
> original ticket as an upgrade.


That makes sense-thanks for clarifying for me!  Thanks for all your help & advice!


----------



## magyargirl

When doing ticket bridging, does Disney consider the value of the ticket to be upgraded using advanced purchase price or gate price? I assume pre purchase but I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Robo

magyargirl said:


> When doing ticket bridging, does Disney consider the value of the ticket to be upgraded using advanced purchase price or gate price? I assume pre purchase but I just wanted to make sure.



The at-the-gate "up charge" will be nulled out during the upgrade transaction, so the guest does not have to pay it.

Just compute using the basic formulae I detail, to get your final cost, based on the prices to which I link in the Ticket Sticky "Cost to Upgrade Tickets" post (*HERE*.)


----------



## vindwyn

Trying to do the math, and I would greatly appreciate some help.

Looking at buying upgrading / bridging to a Florida resident gold pass. The pass price is $589. I can buy a ten day park hopper from UT for $505.57. Would I get credit for the advance purchase price of $553.80 when upgrading or would it be the gate price?

We were planning on doing a weekday select pass for my husband and kids and a gold pass for me so we will have photopass. I think I will be better off buying the 3 weekday passes using discounted gift cards, but the savings on the gold pass for me (if it works doing this) would be more substantial.

Can I get someone to confirm that my math is right?


----------



## Robo

vindwyn said:


> Trying to do the math, and I would greatly appreciate some help.
> 
> Looking at buying upgrading / bridging to a Florida resident gold pass. The pass price is $589. I can buy a ten day park hopper from UT for $505.57. Would I get credit for the advance purchase price of $553.80 when upgrading or would it be the gate price?
> 
> We were planning on doing a weekday select pass for my husband and kids and a gold pass for me so we will have photopass. I think I will be better off buying the 3 weekday passes using discounted gift cards, but the savings on the gold pass for me (if it works doing this) would be more substantial.
> 
> Can I get someone to confirm that my math is right?



$553.80  would be the price you would be credited.

The at-the-gate "up charge" will be nulled out during the upgrade transaction, so the guest does not have to pay it.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

magyargirl said:


> When doing ticket bridging, does Disney consider the value of the ticket to be upgraded using advanced purchase price or gate price? I assume pre purchase but I just wanted to make sure.



It depends on what’s being upgraded to.

For going to an annual pass, the bridging is done to pre-arrival price. For adding days/options, the bridging is done to gate price. The reason for this is that there is no pre-arrival discount for annual passes, so there’s no need to make up for it.


----------



## magyargirl

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> It depends on what’s being upgraded to.
> 
> For going to an annual pass, the bridging is done to pre-arrival price. For adding days/options, the bridging is done to gate price. The reason for this is that there is no pre-arrival discount for annual passes, so there’s no need to make up for it.


I was just thinking about this this morning. We really want a hopper plus but are not sure if weather will allow for waterparks so I domt want to spend the money until we get there and see. So please let me know if I am right in my calculations. 

So lets say I get a 10 day base ticket thru mapleleaf for 439.95. But then at the parks we decide to upgrade to hopper plus. The gate price for the 10 base after tax I believe is 495.32 and pre buy is 473.93. So if they consider the gate price then I would only have to pay a difference of 85.11. Otherwise pre-buy difference is 106.50. Am I right in how I worked it out?


----------



## Robo

magyargirl said:


> I was just thinking about this this morning. We really want a hopper plus but are not sure if weather will allow for waterparks so I domt want to spend the money until we get there and see. So please let me know if I am right in my calculations.
> 
> So lets say I get a 10 day base ticket thru mapleleaf for 439.95. But then at the parks we decide to upgrade to hopper plus. The gate price for the 10 base after tax I believe is 495.32 and pre buy is 473.93. So if they consider the gate price then I would only have to pay a difference of 85.11. Otherwise pre-buy difference is 106.50. Am I right in how I worked it out?



$473.93
There is no reason for them to use the gate price, because you didn't buy the ticket from which you are upgrading "at the gate."

What will happen is that when you are upgrading "at the gate," they will compute
and charge based on a final price to YOU as though you had purchased the upgraded
ticket as a "pre-buy" even though you are standing "at the gate."

That's why I posted earlier...
The at-the-gate "up charge" will be nulled out during the upgrade transaction, so the guest does not have to pay it.

$580.43 10-day Hopper PLUS, WDW price (pre-buy)
-473.93 10-day Base, WDW price (pre-buy)
=106.50 Cost to upgrade

For anyone who might be reading along...
This process for figuring the upgrade cost for tickets purchased ("created") at various specific dates  is explained in the Ticket Sticky "Cost to Upgrade Tickets" post (*HERE*.)


----------



## magyargirl

Robo said:


> $473.93
> There is no reason for them to use the gate price, because you didn't buy the ticket from which you are upgrading "at the gate."
> 
> What will happen is that when you are upgrading "at the gate," they will compute
> and charge based on a final price to YOU as though you had purchased the upgraded
> ticket as a "pre-buy" even though you are standing "at the gate."
> 
> That's why I posted earlier...
> The at-the-gate "up charge" will be nulled out during the upgrade transaction, so the guest does not have to pay it.
> 
> $580.43 10-day Hopper PLUS, WDW price (pre-buy)
> -473.93 10-day Base, WDW price (pre-buy)
> =106.50 Cost to upgrade


Thats what i was confused about...not the ticket I want but the ticket I have to upgrade. Because if they credit me with gate price, that works in my favor. But would they know I didnt buy that ticket at the gate at an earlier date? But accrding to your explanation they always use pre-buy prices to credit for the upgrade. Well, it was worth a shot anyway.


----------



## Robo

magyargirl said:


> Thats what i was confused about...not the ticket I want but the ticket I have to upgrade. Because if they credit me with gate price, that works in my favor.
> 1. But would they know I didnt buy that ticket at the gate at an earlier date?
> 2. But accrding to your explanation they always use pre-buy prices to credit for the upgrade. Well, it was worth a shot anyway.


1. Yes. (All tickets have a CODE on them that reveals their source.)
2. Not exactly. I was describing upgrading a ticket (like you have) purchased from an authorized ticket reseller/discounter.
Although, after computing the difference of upgrading a "gate price" ticket to the final upgraded ticket,
the net upgrade cost to the guest should be the same.


----------



## magyargirl

That makes sense. If i knew the weather, I would buy hopper plus now at discount. But I will just have to wait. Thank you so much for all your help.


----------



## hollypoast

Can someone explain the process of bridging for an annual pass renewal? Do I activate the new park ticket first then go to guest services and ask that the ticket value be used toward the renewal and pay the difference? TIA


----------



## Robo

hollypoast said:


> Can someone explain the process of bridging for an annual pass renewal? Do I activate the new park ticket first then go to guest services and ask that the ticket value be used toward the renewal and pay the difference? TIA


No need to use the ticket to enter a park before using its value to help pay for an AP's renewal.
Using it first won't affect its value or ability to be "upgraded."

Just go to a ticket booth or Guest Relations and ask that your ticket be used to help pay for your AP renewal.
(It must be within 60 day prior to, or within 30 days after your AP's anniversary date.)

Be sure to know what your ticket is "worth" before you go the ticket booth or Guest Relations.


----------



## disneyygirrl

Robo said:


> 1. Sorry to hear that. Hope he's doing A-OK!
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Yes. (Your dad's name will pop up on the CM's view-screen, but it will make ZERO difference.)
> 4. New, never-used tickets can be transferred to anyone.
> But, that's not a concern in this case, anyway.
> The first time that ticket is used (in this case, by your mother) a new finger-scan will
> be taken at that first gate, and the scan will THEN become the "correct" scan for that ticket
> the rest of the trip. (And, it will be your mother's finger-scan.)



Oh Robo, Robo, wherefore art thou, Robo? My mother now wants to upgrade this ticket to an AP. Should I attempt to get the ticket transferred to her to make that process easier?


----------



## Robo

disneyygirrl said:


> My mother now wants to upgrade this ticket to an AP. Should I attempt to get the ticket transferred to her to make that process easier?


Yes. Do that.

Just do the transfer to her in your MDX account.


----------



## disneyygirrl

Robo said:


> Yes. Do that.
> 
> Just do the transfer to her in your MDX account.



Thank you for your prompt replies, as always! It says tickets are non-transferrable. They are MYW tickets that I booked as a package. Merp. I guess I have to call Disney? I'm just nervous about losing FP+, etc.


----------



## Robo

disneyygirrl said:


> Thank you for your prompt replies, as always! It says tickets are non-transferrable. They are MYW tickets that I booked as a package. Merp. I guess I have to call Disney? I'm just nervous about losing FP+, etc.



You can wait until you get to WDW and do the transfer and upgrade at that time.
No reason to do the upgrade until then, anyway.


----------



## disneyygirrl

Robo said:


> You can wait until you get to WDW and do the transfer and upgrade at that time.
> No reason to do the upgrade until then, anyway.



Thank you! You truly are the best.


----------



## mousefan73

Maybe I am overthinking things but can anyone please confirm if I have  eight days of Park Hopper plus the waterpark. Waterpark entitlements do not have to be used within those eight days park days?  Another words our trip is for 10 days so eight days would be for parks and I want to use the water parks for those other two. Is this possible? I believe the timeframe is 14 days correct it we have to use up everything? I don’t have in my head when  Tickets expire after first use of a package


----------



## Robo

mousefan73 said:


> Maybe I am overthinking things but can anyone please confirm if I have  eight days of Park Hopper plus the waterpark. Waterpark entitlements do not have to be used within those eight days park days?  Another words our trip is for 10 days so eight days would be for parks and I want to use the water parks for those other two. Is this possible? I believe the timeframe is 14 days correct it we have to use up everything? I don’t have in my head when  Tickets expire after first use of a package


Any ticket assets ("entries") can be used over the course of 14 days, in any order, starting with the first day that any of the assets are first used.

And, once a ticket has started being used, resort room stays (or lack thereof) do not have any affect on those tickets.


----------



## BarbMike821

Hey there! Quick question about convention tickets ...

Next year I'll be traveling to WDW and staying at the Swan for a convention. I know I'll have the option to purchase discounted park "convention tickets" in advance. If I buy through the convention, will I still be able to book FP+ and dining reservations in advance? Or is that only available if I book through MDE?


----------



## Robo

BarbMike821 said:


> Hey there! Quick question about convention tickets ...
> 
> Next year I'll be traveling to WDW and staying at the Swan for a convention. I know I'll have the option to purchase discounted park "convention tickets" in advance. If I buy through the convention, will I still be able to book FP+ and dining reservations in advance? Or is that only available if I book through MDE?



Dining reservations do not require having any kind of tickets at all.
You can book advance FP+ by  -linking- any kind of valid ticket to your MDX account.


----------



## TJA

We are Annual Passholders and I usually just renew our AP's each year online.  We have decided to try Free Dining and I have a package booked starting this weekend which coincides with our AP's expiring (expired on July 29, so we're still within our 30 days, barely).  I really wanted to renew our AP's and apply the hoppers from the FD package online, but I couldn't figure out how to so I called Disney directly.  The CM said I'd have to do all of this when we arrive in Disney.  Is this correct info, or is there another way?  Preferably online, but I'd be ok if I had to call back and speak with a different CM.


----------



## SABeasley98

I have one more ticket question  
I am attending a conference from Nov 2-6th then my family is coming down for the 9th-17th.
I can purchase conference tickets that are slightly cheaper than Undercover Tourist.
It seems that it will let me purchase multiple tickets.  Am I allowed to purchase my family's tickets through this or is that against the rules since they won't be arriving until after the conference is over?


----------



## Robo

TJA said:


> We are Annual Passholders and I usually just renew our AP's each year online.  We have decided to try Free Dining and I have a package booked starting this weekend which coincides with our AP's expiring (expired on July 29, so we're still within our 30 days, barely).  I really wanted to renew our AP's and apply the hoppers from the FD package online, but I couldn't figure out how to so I called Disney directly.  The CM said I'd have to do all of this when we arrive in Disney.  Is this correct info, or is there another way?  Preferably online, but I'd be ok if I had to call back and speak with a different CM.



Since this is a "minimum tickets REQUIRED" resort package, you do need to wait to "use" (upgrade, in this case) the package tickets
any time after you arrive at WDW (_immediately_ after you get to WDW will be fine.)


----------



## Robo

SABeasley98 said:


> I have one more ticket question
> I am attending a conference from Nov 2-6th then my family is coming down for the 9th-17th.
> I can purchase conference tickets that are slightly cheaper than Undercover Tourist.
> It seems that it will let me purchase multiple tickets.  Am I allowed to purchase my family's tickets through this or is that against the rules since they won't be arriving until after the conference is over?



Sorry, I don't know.
But, buying conference tickets for guests who won't actually BE THERE until after the conference is ended is a bit
troublesome, if for no other reason than conference tickets have a much shorter/closer expiration date than regular tickets.


----------



## Robo

AP's are very valuable if you can make the trip to WDW enough.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Robo said:


> AP's are very valuable if you can make the trip to WDW enough.


LOL you even made me a title and moved my question to the correct thread. That's awesome lol. I had no idea where to put it


----------



## SaharanTea

Robo said:


> Since this is a "minimum tickets REQUIRED" resort package, you do need to wait to "use" (upgrade, in this case) the package tickets
> any time after you arrive at WDW (_immediately_ after you get to WDW will be fine.)



If I book a 14-night Disney resort package with free summer dining and a 10-day ticket attached, can I upgrade to an AP before my 60-day window to be able to book fast passes for all 14 days of my trip at the 60-day mark?

Your post mentions needing to wait to arrive for a "minimum tickets required" package.


----------



## Wood Nymph

SaharanTea said:


> If I book a 14-night Disney resort package with free summer dining and a 10-day ticket attached, can I upgrade to an AP before my 60-day window to be able to book fast passes for all 14 days of my trip at the 60-day mark?
> 
> Your post mentions needing to wait to arrive for a "minimum tickets required" package.


A free dining resort package always requires a minimum ticket purchase and even though you bought a ten day ticket, you still have package tickets. Those tickets don't become active until the first day of your resort reservation. You won't be able to upgrade them to an annual pass until then. That means you can only make fp's for ten days.


----------



## slowbro

Wood Nymph said:


> A free dining resort package always requires a minimum ticket purchase and even though you bought a ten day ticket, you still have package tickets. Those tickets don't become active until the first day of your resort reservation. You won't be able to upgrade them to an annual pass until then. That means you can only make fp's for ten days.


Similar situation. Have a ten day park hopper with fourteen day free dining package. The regular price is about $570. But when asked to upgrade at park, was given only about $410  credit “due to package deal.” Is it right? Thanks.


----------



## SaharanTea

Wood Nymph said:


> A free dining resort package always requires a minimum ticket purchase and even though you bought a ten day ticket, you still have package tickets. Those tickets don't become active until the first day of your resort reservation. You won't be able to upgrade them to an annual pass until then. That means you can only make fp's for ten days.



That's what I was afraid of.  I was thinking buying a second set of tickets would do it, but you can only use one set to upgrade to an AP, correct?

It seems my only options are to settle for ten days of early fastpasses or buy a set of two-day tickets for the package to use at some future date.  As I understand it, these would expire before we use them but we could still use their worth on a future ticket purchase.

Unless anyone has a better suggestion?

Of course, there's always the good possibility they expire this particular deal anyway.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Robo

slowbro said:


> Similar situation.
> 1. Have a ten day park hopper with fourteen day free dining package.
> 2. The regular price is about $570.
> 3. But when asked to upgrade at park, was given only about $410  credit “due to package deal.” Is it right? Thanks.




1. Exactly WHEN did you book your resort package?
Are the package tickets you have 10-day Park Hopper, *OR* 10-day Park Hopper PLUS (including Water Parks?)

2. The value of a current 10-day Park Hopper is $553.80 w/tax.
3. If you first arranged for your resort package after Feb. 11, 2018, that's not correct.
(It's not even correct if you booked your resort package BEFORE Feb. 11, 2018.)

*HERE* is how to figure the cost to upgrade tickets.

Note that I give instructions on upgrading a "Ticket bought as part of a WDW Resort Package."


----------



## slowbro

Robo said:


> 1. Exactly WHEN did you book your resort package?
> Are the package tickets you have 10-day Park Hopper, *OR* 10-day Park Hopper PLUS (including Water Parks?)
> 
> 2. The value of a current 10-day Park Hopper is $553.80 w/tax.
> 3. If you first arranged for your resort package after Feb. 11, 2018, that's not correct.
> (It's not even correct if you booked your resort package BEFORE Feb. 11, 2018.)
> 
> *HERE* is how to figure the cost to upgrade tickets.
> 
> Note that I give instructions on upgrading a "Ticket bought as part of a WDW Resort Package."


I booked park hopper (not plus) during free dining promotion period in April. Don’t remember the price of ticket exactly; should be around $550. I have been to two ticket booths in MK and HWS, and both gave me the same eatimate of my ticket, and quoted about $480 upgrade price. I also have memory maker, but they dodn’t even mention it. Asked about ticket price bridging but they had no idea. Both time they said my ticket was issued by Disney Travel Company and it allocated a lower price to my ticket due to the package promotion.


----------



## Wood Nymph

SaharanTea said:


> That's what I was afraid of.  I was thinking buying a second set of tickets would do it, but you can only use one set to upgrade to an AP, correct?
> 
> It seems my only options are to settle for ten days of early fastpasses or buy a set of two-day tickets for the package to use at some future date.  As I understand it, these would expire before we use them but we could still use their worth on a future ticket purchase.
> 
> Unless anyone has a better suggestion?
> 
> Of course, there's always the good possibility they expire this particular deal anyway.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


You are right that you can only use one set of tickets to upgrade a ticket. I think that the best way to handle it is to settle for ten days of fastpasses and plan your trip so that you can add the last four days of fastpasses after you upgrade to an annual pass. You will find that a park like Magic Kingdom will have plenty of fastpasses available for you. There is often availability for even the hard to get rides at MK in the evening. You will be there for two weeks so just get fastpasses for the hard to get rides first.


----------



## Robo

slowbro said:


> I booked park hopper (not plus) during free dining promotion period in April.
> 1. Don’t remember the price of ticket exactly; should be around $550.
> 2. I have been to two ticket booths in MK and HWS, and both gave me the same eatimate of my ticket, and quoted about $480 upgrade price. I also have memory maker, but they dodn’t even mention it.
> 3. Asked about ticket price bridging but they had no idea.
> 4. Both time they said my ticket was issued by Disney Travel Company and it allocated a lower price to my ticket due to the package promotion.



1. You would not know what was the price you paid just for the ticket. Disney doesn't tell you when you book a package.
HOWEVER, it *does not matter* what YOU paid for the ticket.
2. Those CMs made a mistake. Looks like they don't know how the ticket upgrade process works.
3. No surprise, there.
4. That is not correct. That situation is covered by (and is the reason for) "Price Bridging."
Your 10-day Park Hopper is worth $553.80. (And, it is still worth that full amount even if you have already USED day (or a few days) on that ticket already.)
Don't settle for the wrong price. You need to go to another ticket location. I'd pick a "Guest Relations."


----------



## slowbro

Robo said:


> 1. You would not know what was the price you paid just for the ticket. Disney doesn't tell you when you book a package.
> HOWEVER, it *does not matter* what YOU paid for the ticket.
> 2. Those CMs made a mistake. Looks like they don't know how the ticket upgrade process works.
> 3. No surprise, there.
> 4. That is not correct. That situation is covered by (and is the reason for) "Price Bridging."
> Your 10-day Park Hopper is worth $553.80. (And, it is still worth that full amount even if you have already USED day (or a few days) on that ticket already.)
> Don't settle for the wrong price. You need to go to another ticket location. I'd pick a "Guest Relations."


Thanks for the reply. Just checked disney app and it gives me the upgrade price of $329 before tax, which corresponds to the full ticket price of $520 (and $553.8 after tax). Just want to get my memory maker credited to the upgrade which seems can only be done in parks. Not sure whether I did it the wring way. I just walked up to a CM and asked for upgrade. She scanned my magic band and looked at the computer screen and told me it would be $480 to upgrade. Both time the amount was the same so I think it’s hard coded. How to ask the CM to try a different way?


----------



## jeff_h

I read the sticky posts on APs and upgrading, noted the comment about anniversary date being the first time that the guest enters a park, so I think that answers one of the questions below but want to verify.

We will visit in October and our daughter will be with us, but we will also visit in November and she will not be with us (had planned to go originally but just got college schedule and now cannot go).

So now it looks like we will have an unused  2-day hopper from UT that expires 1/14/19 and also an unused 3-day hopper from OTC that also expires 1/14/19. I saw mentions in the sticky that only one of these can be used for upgrade, but not both.

I want to upgrade to an AP for our daughter but have a couple questions:

1 - If we upgrade her to an AP in October or November and she doesn't use the AP for park entrance until January, would her AP anniversary not start until January?

2 - Does our daughter need to be present when we upgrade to a pass in her name? If the anniversary doesn't start right away (the above question) I guess it won't matter and we could upgrade in October, but wanted to check.

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

slowbro said:


> Thanks for the reply. Just checked disney app and it gives me the upgrade price of $329 before tax, which corresponds to the full ticket price of $520 (and $553.8 after tax). Just want to get my memory maker credited to the upgrade which seems can only be done in parks. Not sure whether I did it the wring way. I just walked up to a CM and asked for upgrade. She scanned my magic band and looked at the computer screen and told me it would be $480 to upgrade. Both time the amount was the same so I think it’s hard coded. How to ask the CM to try a different way?


If you can pull up the correct info on your MDX, can you do the upgrade VIA your MDX yourself?
Otherwise...
Go to a Guest Relations CM.
If you can pull up the correct info on your MDX, show the CM.
If at first the CM seems lost, nicely decline and go elsewhere.
It's just a matter of finding a competent CM.


----------



## Robo

jeff_h said:


> I read the sticky posts on APs and upgrading, noted the comment about anniversary date being the first time that the guest enters a park, so I think that answers one of the questions below but want to verify. We will visit in October and our daughter will be with us, but we will also visit in November and she will not be with us (had planned to go originally but just got college schedule and now cannot go).So now it looks like we will have an unused  2-day hopper from UT that expires 1/14/19 and also an unused 3-day hopper from OTC that also expires 1/14/19.
> 3- I saw mentions in the sticky that only one of these can be used for upgrade, but not both.
> I want to upgrade to an AP for our daughter but have a couple questions:
> 1 - If we upgrade her to an AP in October or November and she doesn't use the AP for park entrance until January, would her AP anniversary not start until January?
> 2 - Does our daughter need to be present when we upgrade to a pass in her name? If the anniversary doesn't start right away (the above question) I guess it won't matter and we could upgrade in October, but wanted to check.


3- Correct.
1- If you are UPGRADING a ticket that is USED to enter a park, the AP (upgraded from that ticket) will
have an anniversary date of the first date that original ticket was used.
If you are UPGRADING a ticket that is NOT USED to enter a park, the AP (upgraded from that ticket) will
have an anniversary date of the first date that new AP is first used.
2- Wait to upgrade until she can be present.


----------



## SaharanTea

Wood Nymph said:


> You are right that you can only use one set of tickets to upgrade a ticket. I think that the best way to handle it is to settle for ten days of fastpasses and plan your trip so that you can add the last four days of fastpasses after you upgrade to an annual pass. You will find that a park like Magic Kingdom will have plenty of fastpasses available for you. There is often availability for even the hard to get rides at MK in the evening. You will be there for two weeks so just get fastpasses for the hard to get rides first.



I appreciate the help.  Thank you.

I'm leaning toward going the 10-day ticket route as well.  I'm a planner so it kind of annoys me, but I also like saving money (I know that's an anathema in WDW vacationing).  Being a planner though, I'll have to draw up my plans to snag what I can after we upgrade at arrival if this promotion is even available.  

I agree MK will be the easiest park to pull late fastpasses for.  FOP will likely still be a tough pull, but Epcot (probably) and Hollywood (definitely) will have newer attractions come 2020.  I'd say it would go MK-->AK-->EP-->HS from easiest to most difficult at that time.

I digress; this is becoming an FP discussion instead of a ticket one.  Thanks again, Wood Nymph!


----------



## petrola

HI all... we received 4 complimentary park hopper passes - but they are "adult" tickets - meaning ages 10+.  Would I be able to use two of these for my children ages 9 and 4?


----------



## Robo

petrola said:


> HI all... we received 4 complimentary park hopper passes - but they are "adult" tickets - meaning ages 10+.  Would I be able to use two of these for my children ages 9 and 4?


I’ve not heard of any restriction for use by children of these comp tickets.
You should be fine.


----------



## slowbro

Robo said:


> If you can pull up the correct info on your MDX, can you do the upgrade VIA your MDX yourself?
> Otherwise...
> Go to a Guest Relations CM.
> If you can pull up the correct info on your MDX, show the CM.
> If at first the CM seems lost, nicely decline and go elsewhere.
> It's just a matter of finding a competent CM.


Upgrading in the app cannot get me the memory maker credit; otherwise it’s a lot easier. So will keep seeking a competent CM.


----------



## petrola

Robo said:


> I’ve not heard of any restriction for use by children of these comp tickets.
> You should be fine.


Thank you!


----------



## Robo

slowbro said:


> Upgrading in the app cannot get me the memory maker credit; otherwise it’s a lot easier. So will keep seeking a competent CM.



I mentioned this situation in another thread on the Theme Parks forum *HERE*
and got a response that MIGHT help you.

I have copied the discussion below:

@Robo said:
I have an ongoing situation in the Tickets Sticky with a Diser right now who is currently trying to upgrade current WDW resort package tickets (10-day Hoppers) to AP.
The option *does* appear in MDX.

But, the problem is...
the guest ALSO wants to get a *refund for purchased Memory Maker *(as it is, of course, included in with the new AP.)
THAT part of the deal needs to be handled by a live CM (as far as I can tell.)

But, the REAL dilemma is that, even though the CORRECT "price bridged" upgrade price appears in MDX,
the guest has gone to multiple ticket CMs who have flatly told the guest that the value for
the package tickets is about $100 less than the "bridged" price
(for which we -and MDX- knows that the bridged price is the correct price.)

I've advised to keep seeking a trained CM and to show that CM the upgrade price in MDX.


@bryanb said:
Interesting. Although I didn't need a memory maker refund, I wanted a Premier Passport (which also has to be done in person).  I had challenges with three different cast members giving me a value lower than even what I paid Undercover Tourist, and insisting there was no way to adjust it. When I finally showed the last CM the value from MDX. She was baffled and showed it to her supervisor, who also had no idea. Finally, she advised me to purchase the AP in the app -- and she would then immediately refund the full value to me and apply the credit toward the Premier Passport. Not sure if that's helpful with how they could deal with Memory Maker.

It seems that there are fewer trained CMs handling this than there used to be, based on these anecdotal experiences.


----------



## momto3boysillbe

I have a question about purchasing the FL resident tickets (4 day) and booking fast pass. It says I can purchase them online and pick up will call. Does that mean I cannot book fast pass until I pick them up? Or do they show as purchased under our account through the web/app? My husband is gifting them to me and the kids so I’m not sure what the best way to do this is since I need a FL license in order to use them.

I guess my question is how does it work when you pre purchase tickets through the website when you’re a FL resident.


----------



## Lehuaann

slowbro said:


> I booked park hopper (not plus) during free dining promotion period in April. Don’t remember the price of ticket exactly; should be around $550. I have been to two ticket booths in MK and HWS, and both gave me the same eatimate of my ticket, and quoted about $480 upgrade price. I also have memory maker, but they dodn’t even mention it. Asked about ticket price bridging but they had no idea. Both time they said my ticket was issued by Disney Travel Company and it allocated a lower price to my ticket due to the package promotion.



Nope, it has nothing to with Disney Travel Company lowering the price due to the promotion.

This exact situation happened to us last year during FD.  Except our 9 day tickets were undervalued in the GR system by $140 each.  And they were adamant about it.  At the time we only needed to bridge 1 of 4 tickets to AP, so they graciously “comped” the difference.  That’s all they could do is comp. However, we had 3 more sitting in MDE with incorrect values, so I needed a fixer.

First, I called WDTC.  The CM could see the package, and we went over the pricing together (even though package prices aren’t itemized, it’s pretty simple to figure out when subtracting room rates/DDP upgrades). The tickets should’ve been close to $500, not $360, but there was nothing they could do since the package transferred onsite.  She advised me to email guest.services@disneyworld.com.  She made notes in my file, and I took her name and used it in my email.

Thankfully Guest Experience Services investigated and sent me a Case File ID Number with notes stating the tickets would be honored at the current gate price.  They didn’t explain exactly what happened, but apologized for the confusion, so it had to be some kind of system error between WDTC and WDW.

ETA: not saying you need to go my route and email, but you do need to find a competent CM in GR to handle this for you.  If you are able, call WDTC; ask to speak to Reservations GS; and ask to go over the package breakdown and make notes for you.  Then go to GR and ask them to pull up those notes.


----------



## Robo

momto3boysillbe said:


> I have a question about purchasing the FL resident tickets (4 day) and booking fast pass. 1. It says I can purchase them online and pick up will call.
> 2. Does that mean I cannot book fast pass until I pick them up?
> 3. Or do they show as purchased under our account through the web/app?
> 4. My husband is gifting them to me and the kids so I’m not sure what the best way to do this is since I need a FL license in order to use them.
> 
> 5. I guess my question is how does it work when you pre purchase tickets through the website when you’re a FL resident.



1. That's normal for ALL tickets.
2. No.
3. Yes. Order through a MyDisneyExperience account and they will "show" nearly immediately.
4. If YOU are not a FL resident, you cannot use a FL resident ticket.
If you ARE a FL resident, there are a multitude of specific kinds of "ID" you can use
(in conjunction with any legal photo ID.)

5. It does not work differently than for any guest.
The real difference is when you are ready to USE the tickets.


----------



## CassieRuns

Has anyone recently upgraded their 14 or 21 day UK ticket to an annual pass? There doesn't appear to be a clear answer as to the cost and the few people I know that have done it says that it 'all depends on the cast member'.

When I read through the 2018 costs on this post the UK ticket wasn't included or given a dollar value...? Any guidance or rough estimate you could provide would be really helpful! Thanks!


----------



## momto3boysillbe

Thanks for the help! It’s complicated because he has been living and working in AL and has AL license but kids and I are still in FL so he will have to pay full price for his ticket. 



Robo said:


> 1. That's normal for ALL tickets.
> 2. No.
> 3. Yes. Order through a MyDisneyExperience account and they will "show" nearly immediately.
> 4. If YOU are not a FL resident, you cannot use a FL resident ticket.
> If you ARE a FL resident, there are a multitude of specific kinds of "ID" you can use
> (in conjunction with any legal photo ID.)
> 
> 5. It does not work differently than for any guest.
> The real difference is when you are ready to USE the tickets.


----------



## Robo

momto3boysillbe said:


> Thanks for the help! It’s complicated because he has been living and working in AL and has AL license but kids and I are still in FL so he will have to pay full price for his ticket.



Does he stay at your address when he is in Florida?
Are any of the principle utilities billed to his name at a Florida address?


----------



## Robo

CassieRuns said:


> Has anyone recently upgraded their 14 or 21 day UK ticket to an annual pass? There doesn't appear to be a clear answer as to the cost and the few people I know that have done it says that it 'all depends on the cast member'.
> 
> When I read through the 2018 costs on this post the UK ticket wasn't included or given a dollar value...? Any guidance or rough estimate you could provide would be really helpful! Thanks!



Go to disneyholidays.co.uk on the web and scroll down to find the page with ticket prices
for UK guests. (The site is difficult to navigate if you are not on line in the UK.)

Then, after you have arrived at WDW, you can upgrade these tickets at the value of the price you paid
(SUBJECT TO THE DAILY EXCHANGE RATE for US dollars at that time.)


----------



## momto3boysillbe

Robo said:


> Does he stay at your address when he is in Florida?
> Are any of the principle utilities billed to his name at a Florida address?


 Yes there are some bills and he does come on weekends and any other times he’s not working.


----------



## Robo

momto3boysillbe said:


> Yes there are some bills and he does come on weekends and any other times he’s not working.


Check the Disney FL resident ticket web page for the items that are accepted as proof of residency and bring them. Sounds like he’ll be just fine.


----------



## tlmadden73

Is there a subforum on the DIS that has discussion for Annual Passholders? I have pretty much decided to get one for my trip this fall (upgrading three existing 5-day non-hopper ticket -- which I've found information on this forum on how to do - Thank you), but just curious to find a place to ask questions about the perks and such.


----------



## Robo

tlmadden73 said:


> Is there a subforum on the DIS that has discussion for Annual Passholders? I have pretty much decided to get one for my trip this fall (upgrading three existing 5-day non-hopper ticket -- which I've found information on this forum on how to do - Thank you), but just curious to find a place to ask questions about the perks and such.


You can ask about APs on the main Theme Parks board, if you like. Plenty of AP holders on this forum.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Hi! I have a situation where 6 of us are supposed to go to WDW in October/November. My fp selections come up in 9 days and I plan to go ahead and reserve fps. There is a possibility that 4 people will not be able to go. If this happens, I can drop the fps for the 4 and the tickets will be good next time they are able to go? They will not be part of a room/ticket package. Thanks!
Also, I realize MNSSHP tickets are not refundable. Is there anything I can do with them in the event the others can't go? 2 of us are definitely going.


----------



## slowbro

Lehuaann said:


> Nope, it has nothing to with Disney Travel Company lowering the price due to the promotion.
> 
> This exact situation happened to us last year during FD.  Except our 9 day tickets were undervalued in the GR system by $140 each.  And they were adamant about it.  At the time we only needed to bridge 1 of 4 tickets to AP, so they graciously “comped” the difference.  That’s all they could do is comp. However, we had 3 more sitting in MDE with incorrect values, so I needed a fixer.
> 
> First, I called WDTC.  The CM could see the package, and we went over the pricing together (even though package prices aren’t itemized, it’s pretty simple to figure out when subtracting room rates/DDP upgrades). The tickets should’ve been close to $500, not $360, but there was nothing they could do since the package transferred onsite.  She advised me to email guest.services@disneyworld.com.  She made notes in my file, and I took her name and used it in my email.
> 
> Thankfully Guest Experience Services investigated and sent me a Case File ID Number with notes stating the tickets would be honored at the current gate price.  They didn’t explain exactly what happened, but apologized for the confusion, so it had to be some kind of system error between WDTC and WDW.
> 
> ETA: not saying you need to go my route and email, but you do need to find a competent CM in GR to handle this for you.  If you are able, call WDTC; ask to speak to Reservations GS; and ask to go over the package breakdown and make notes for you.  Then go to GR and ask them to pull up those notes.


Thanks for all the help. Finally found a competent CM who applied correct price and memory maker to upgrade to annual pass.


----------



## Robo

Mambo Junkie said:


> Hi! I have a situation where 6 of us are supposed to go to WDW in October/November. My fp selections come up in 9 days and I plan to go ahead and reserve fps. There is a possibility that 4 people will not be able to go. If this happens, 1. I can drop the fps for the 4 and the tickets will be good next time they are able to go? They will not be part of a room/ticket package. Thanks!
> Also, I realize MNSSHP tickets are not refundable.
> 2. Is there anything I can do with them in the event the others can't go? 2 of us are definitely going.


1. Yes. 
2. You can sell them.
(If you know the person to whom you are selling, you won’t have to “prove” the vilidity of the tickets.)


----------



## momto3boysillbe

Robo said:


> Check the Disney FL resident ticket web page for the items that are accepted as proof of residency and bring them. Sounds like he’ll be just fine.


Thanks Robo!


----------



## Tooth Fairy

I discovered 2 value tickets for Epcot HS or AK on our MDX account. Left over from our trip in Sept 2017 which we had to leave during hurricane evacuation. They expire Dec 2018. We have booked and paid for a pkg that includes 8 day hoppers with check in next Sat Sept 1 2018. Is there anyway for me to use these left over tickets towards our trip...I was unaware of them until just now.


----------



## Lifeisthebubblesbeach

I have a trip planned in November that is already paid off. It includes a stay at Pop and a six day park hopper. In a fun turn of events, I just moved to Orlando this weekend. I went to guest relations at Disney springs to upgrade them to an annual pass so that I can begin enjoying the parks but was told I cannot do that until a week prior to the start of my trip. Is this correct? It seems odd that I couldn’t upgrade my purchase now....


----------



## Robo

Lifeisthebubblesbeach said:


> I have a trip planned in November that is already paid off. It includes a stay at Pop and a six day park hopper. In a fun turn of events, I just moved to Orlando this weekend. I went to guest relations at Disney springs to upgrade them to an annual pass so that I can begin enjoying the parks but was told I cannot do that until a week prior to the start of my trip. Is this correct? It seems odd that I couldn’t upgrade my purchase now....



Resort "package tickets" cannot be activated until a maximum of 10 days before your check-in date.

However, you can CANCEL your Resort "package" and rebook the resort as "room only."

That way, your ticket cost will be refunded and you can simply buy a new AP, directly,
and as soon as you want to do so.

*BTW, if you now live in Orlando,* why don't you just cancel the whole resort stay
(the "whole trip" reservation) and just buy a new AP?


----------



## Robo

Tooth Fairy said:


> I discovered 2 value tickets for Epcot HS or AK on our MDX account. Left over from our trip in Sept 2017 which we had to leave during hurricane evacuation. They expire Dec 2018. We have booked and paid for a pkg that includes 8 day hoppers with check in next Sat Sept 1 2018. Is there anyway for me to use these left over tickets towards our trip...I was unaware of them until just now.



If "8 days" in the parks is all you need for your upcoming trip, there is no good way to use your "found" tickets on that trip.
If you don't/can't use the found tickets before they expire, they will still retain the value at which you originally bought them
and that value can be put towards purchasing new tickets on a future WDW trip.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

I can't use the tickets before Dec 31 2018. So will they apply a credit to my upcoming Sept trip? That's my first choice. Should  I try to take care of before arrival or at MK guest relations before entering first park?  Thank you for your help!!!


----------



## Robo

Tooth Fairy said:


> I can't use the tickets before Dec 31 2018.
> 1. So will they apply a credit to my upcoming Sept trip?
> 2. That's my first choice.
> 3. Should  I try to take care of before arrival or at MK guest relations before entering first park?  Thank you for your help!!!



1. If that is at all possible, it would be something out of the ordinary.
No ticket has yet "expired" because these are the first batch of _Magic Your Way_ tickets issued that have an expiration date.
2. As with anything, you can always "ask nicely."
3. Since there is no "standard practice" for this, there's no easy answer.
If they allowed you to apply the value of a still-valid ticket to some other purpose,
THAT would be classified as a "refund" and refunds on purchased tickets is 
specifically not allowed.

What would be more likely is that you'd have to wait for the ticket to expire (post Dec. 31, 2018)
and then, on a future trip, use that original ticket "value" toward purchasing a new ticket.
However, see my #2 reply above.


----------



## Lifeisthebubblesbeach

Robo said:


> Resort "package tickets" cannot be activated until a maximum of 10 days before your check-in date.
> 
> However, you can CANCEL your Resort "package" and rebook the resort as "room only."
> 
> That way, your ticket cost will be refunded and you can simply buy a new AP, directly,
> and as soon as you want to do so.
> 
> *BTW, if you now live in Orlando,* why don't you just cancel the whole resort stay
> (the "whole trip" reservation) and just buy a new AP?




Thank you! We were hoping to keep the vacation as is for one last trip like that as it is paid for and we’ve been looking forward to it for so long. If I do what you suggest, I will lose my dining reservations won’t I?


----------



## Robo

Lifeisthebubblesbeach said:


> Thank you! We were hoping to keep the vacation as is for one last trip like that as it is paid for and we’ve been looking forward to it for so long. If I do what you suggest, I will lose my dining reservations won’t I?



Dining reservations do not require (and are not "connected to") any kind of resort reservations or tickets.
Your pre-booked dining reservations will stay in your MDX account, even if you cancel the rest of your "package."

Anyone can make dining reservations (even Orlando residents.)


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Robo, thank you for all your advice! I think I may try to "nicely ask" for MNSSHP tickets for one night we are there. Hopefully they will take into account that the state of Florida was under hurricane evacuation during our last trip that I bought these. And I certainly will return at some point so that is an option as well. Will keep my happy humble grateful voice as it sounds like I am at their mercy!


----------



## DrFacilier

Hey @Robo .  Thanks for your resources regarding calculating an AP upgrade.  When we arrived at MK on 8/19 we headed to Guest Services to make the transaction.  The total that I was given by the CM in the window was about $500 more than I had calculated.  She said that since I had MYW tickets I had bought them at a discount so I needed to pay more to upgrade.  We had purchased 2 adult and 2 child 8 day park hoppers as part of our FD offer.  I told her that I had done the math and that we thought we were paying "full price" because of FD.  She resisted momentarily but then the CM next to her told her what to do and she said she could lower the price "a little bit". She came back with the exact amount I had calculated.  I would love to hear your thoughts on this transaction.  We just booked a FD BBO so we may be in the same situation a year from now.


----------



## Robo

DrFacilier said:


> Hey @Robo .  Thanks for your resources regarding calculating an AP upgrade.  When we arrived at MK on 8/19 we headed to Guest Services to make the transaction.  The total that I was given by the CM in the window was about $500 more than I had calculated.  She said that since I had MYW tickets I had bought them at a discount so I needed to pay more to upgrade.  We had purchased 2 adult and 2 child 8 day park hoppers as part of our FD offer.  I told her that I had done the math and that we thought we were paying "full price" because of FD.  She resisted momentarily but then the CM next to her told her what to do and she said she could lower the price "a little bit". She came back with the exact amount I had calculated.
> 1. I would love to hear your thoughts on this transaction.
> 2. We just booked a FD BBO so we may be in the same situation a year from now.


1. Everything depends on the training/experience/knowledge/desire to help of the CM you happen to encounter.
So glad that you lucked out on your very first ticket location by being "near" a CM who knew proper upgrade procedure.
2. You may have it easier or have more difficulty next time. Luck-of-the-draw with the CM figures into your transaction.

Next year there MIGHT be more complications with the ticketing for EVERYTHING, as there MIGHT be a major change in ticketing 
on the horizon. But, there's no need to panic about that until such time as it MIGHT happen.


----------



## Lizzards

Hi I need some help.  We are going to WDW with some friends in November. We have a split stay with a cruise in the middle. When we get off of the cruise and come back to stay, our package is a MYW with two base day tickets. Our friends are only staying one night. They have a room only reservation and bought peak one day magic kingdom tickets. How do we link their ticket so we can make fast pass reservations at the 60 day mark? We are all staying on property at Wilderness Lodge.  We plan to go to Magic Kingdom the day we disembark. I apologize if I am asking in the wrong place.


----------



## Robo

Lizzards said:


> Hi I need some help.  We are going to WDW with some friends in November. We have a split stay with a cruise in the middle. When we get off of the cruise and come back to stay, our package is a MYW with two base day tickets. Our friends are only staying one night. They have a room only reservation and bought peak one day magic kingdom tickets. How do we link their ticket so we can make fast pass reservations at the 60 day mark? We are all staying on property at Wilderness Lodge.  We plan to go to Magic Kingdom the day we disembark. I apologize if I am asking in the wrong place.


If you EACH have separate MYW accounts, invite the others to "join" their account(s) with yours, and you will be able to book all FPs at MK 
for all joined accounts.

In your MDX:


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I am considering buying tickets from UT. I pick my fp selections in 6 days.
1. If I choose the eticket, can I link them to my MDE immediately?
2. I guess I need to assign to each party member. Is this difficult?
3. Is there any downside this late in the game, and
4. Is there any way to know the expiration date?
I'm doing this because I just found out part of my party may not be able to go and I'm scrambling to replace the package I had booked. We won't find out until after I make my fp selections and I don't want to risk losing the fps for the party that is able to attend.
Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Mambo Junkie said:


> I am considering buying tickets from UT. I pick my fp selections in 6 days.
> 1. If I choose the eticket, can I link them to my MDE immediately?
> 2a. I guess I need to assign to each party member.
> 2b. Is this difficult?
> 3. Is there any downside this late in the game, and
> 4. Is there any way to know the expiration date?
> I'm doing this because I just found out part of my party may not be able to go and I'm scrambling to replace the package I had booked. We won't find out until after I make my fp selections and I don't want to risk losing the fps for the party that is able to attend.
> Thanks!



1. It can be "immediately," but usually within a day or two.
(You can call UT and ASK about your specific needs.)
2a. Yes.
2b. Nope.
3. None that I can see.
4. Most current tickets will expire on Dec. 31, 2019.
(You can call UT and ASK about particular tickets' expiration date.)
Even if unused tickets "expire," their "Disney value" at the time of their creation will be retained and you can use
that value when buying new, current tickets at a future time.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

One more question: I have not let go of my package yet and I plan to buy the tickets first, then release the package. Or should I call and cancel the package first? Also, because I do not want a package, but rather a room only with 5 day hoppers, do I link them to my MBs or do they just automatically show up in my MDE (this is buying from WDW ticketing and not UT).


----------



## Robo

Mambo Junkie said:


> One more question:
> 1. I have not let go of my package yet
> 2. and I plan to buy the tickets first, then release the package.
> 3. Or should I call and cancel the package first?
> 
> Also, because I do not want a package, but rather a room only with 5 day hoppers,
> 4. do I link them to my MBs or
> 5. do they just automatically show up in my MDE (this is buying from WDW ticketing and not UT).



1. OK.
2. OK.
3. If you have already booked FPs for this trip, buy the tickets before cancelling your resort package. 
If you have NOT already booked FPs for this trip, it doesn't really matter.

4. Point of order: No ticket is ever specifically "linked to" any MB.
Tickets are linked to your MDE account.
The MBs just access anything that is in your MDE account.
5. If you order your new tickets THROUGH your MDE account, those tickets will automatically
show up there, nearly immediately.
(If they don't, you can easily connect them yourself using the confirmation numbers sent to you.)


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Robo said:


> 1. OK.
> 2. OK.
> 3. If you have already booked FPs for this trip, buy the tickets before cancelling your resort package.
> If you have NOT already booked FPs for this trip, it doesn't really matter.
> 
> 4. Point of order: No ticket is ever specifically "linked to" any MB.
> Tickets are linked to your MDE account.
> The MBs just access anything that is in your MDE account.
> 5. If you order your new tickets THROUGH your MDE account, those tickets will automatically
> show up there, nearly immediately.
> (If they don't, you can easily connect them yourself using the confirmation numbers sent to you.)


Thank you! Be cause I am 6 days away from my 60 day mark I think it’s better (safer) to go with the MDE tickets even if a bit more expensive.


----------



## Robo

Mambo Junkie said:


> Thank you! Be cause I am 6 days away from my 60 day mark I think it’s better (safer) to go with the MDE tickets even if a bit more expensive.



You've not said (that I can find) the number of days you will be in WDW parks.
But,the dollar savings on 6-10 days of tickets for 6 guests via a discounter can be VERY substantial.

I'd contact UT and see if they can reassure you.


----------



## zumfelde

If I sell some unused tickets to someone that does not have a MDX account can I just make up a name in my MDX account and transfer them from someone in my account? Thanks


----------



## Robo

zumfelde said:


> If I sell some unused tickets to someone that does not have a MDX account can I just make up a name in my MDX account and transfer them from someone in my account? Thanks



Yes.
But, if they are not _normally_ a part of your traveling group, 
I'd just (help them to) set up a separate account for them
(using their eMail address. etc.) and link that account to yours to make the ticket transfer.


----------



## zumfelde

Robo said:


> Yes.
> But, if they are not _normally_ a part of your traveling group,
> I'd just (help them to) set up a separate account for them
> (using their eMail address. etc.) and link that account to yours to make the ticket transfer.


ok thanks


----------



## SarahWeasley

Question: Jack and Jill are on the same MDE account. They bought two WDW tickets online, were sent the confirmation number after placing the order, entered the confirmation number into MDE and assigned one ticket to Jack and one to Jill. Jill also bought herself a Magic Band and linked it in MDE; Jack's just going to use his ticket. They have different FPs reserved.

When they get the physical tickets, does it matter who uses which ticket to enter the park, or can either one take either ticket as their own? (And if it does matter, how can they tell who's assigned to which ticket?)
Does it matter after they enter the first park (i.e. are their fingerprints each tied to a particular ticket)?
If Jack has an FP for Dumbo, would Jill be able to use that FP with her own ticket/Magic Band?
If Jack has an FP for Dumbo and Jill has an FP for Barnstormer at the same time, would Jill be able to use her MagicBand to use both FPs?

I think I'm giving myself a headache trying to figure out whether the Disney computer knows the difference between Jack and Jill.


----------



## Robo

SarahWeasley said:


> Question: Jack and Jill are on the same MDE account. They bought two WDW tickets online, were sent the confirmation number after placing the order, entered the confirmation number into MDE and assigned one ticket to Jack and one to Jill. Jill also bought herself a Magic Band and linked it in MDE; Jack's just going to use his ticket. They have different FPs reserved.
> 1. When they get the physical tickets, does it matter who uses which ticket to enter the park, or can either one take either ticket as their own? (And if it does matter, how can they tell who's assigned to which ticket?)
> 2. Does it matter after they enter the first park (i.e. are their fingerprints each tied to a particular ticket)?
> 3. If Jack has an FP for Dumbo, would Jill be able to use that FP with her own ticket/Magic Band?
> 4. If Jack has an FP for Dumbo and Jill has an FP for Barnstormer at the same time, would Jill be able to use her MagicBand to use both FPs?
> 
> I think I'm giving myself a headache trying to figure out whether the Disney computer knows the difference between Jack and Jill.


1. There will be a ticket NUMBER printed on each ticket. Compare it with the number associated with Jack and Jill.
Jack should use the  ticket with "his" number on it.
2. Yes, and yes.
3. Nope.
4. Nope.
If Jill wants to use Jack's FP (which is fine) she needs to borrow Jack's ticket to scan at the FP attraction.
If Jack wants to use Jill's FP (which is fine) he needs to borrow Jill's MB (or plastic ticket) to scan at the FP attraction.


----------



## SarahWeasley

Robo said:


> 1. There will be a ticket NUMBER printed on each ticket. Compare it with the number associated with Jack and Jill.
> Jack should use the  ticket with "his" number on it.
> 2. Yes, and yes.
> 3. Nope.
> 4. Nope.
> If Jill wants to use Jack's FP (which is fine) she needs to borrow Jack's ticket to scan at the FP attraction.
> If Jack wants to use Jill's FP (which is fine) he needs to borrow Jill's MB (or plastic ticket) to scan at the FP attraction.


Thank you! How does one see what ticket number is associated with each person?


----------



## Robo

SarahWeasley said:


> Thank you! How does one see what ticket number is associated with each person?


As I recall, you can view individual ticket details in MyDisneyExperience under the heading, "Tickets and Passes."


----------



## NicoleLarson

So while cleaning out an old basket I found 2 old paper tickets.  They have a bar code that is barely visible but they also have a scan strip at the top.  I'm 100% sure they are the no expire tickets (i remember adding that option) and they have days left on them but I don't know how many.  Can guest services figure out if these are still good?


----------



## Robo

NicoleLarson said:


> So while cleaning out an old basket I found 2 old paper tickets.  They have a bar code that is barely visible but they also have a scan strip at the top.  I'm 100% sure they are the no expire tickets (i remember adding that option) and they have days left on them but I don't know how many.  Can guest services figure out if these are still good?



Guest Relations can do this if you take them the tickets

You didn't say if you can read the NUMBERS on the tickets.
The printed numbers can be used to access the files related to these tickets,
even if you are not at WDW.
(Don't post the numbers on this board, of course.)


----------



## NicoleLarson

Robo said:


> Guest Relations can do this if you take them the tickets
> 
> You didn't say if you can read the NUMBERS on the tickets.
> The printed numbers can be used to access the files related to these tickets,
> even if you are not at WDW.
> (Don't post the numbers on this board, of course.)


Thank you.
The numbers are not all visible some are just barely. Thats why I wasn't sure if the scan strip at the top could be used.  If it can't be used anymore, then I don't see any way that they would be able to tell what these tickets are.


----------



## Robo

NicoleLarson said:


> Thank you.
> The numbers are not all visible some are just barely. Thats why I wasn't sure if the scan strip at the top could be used.  If it can't be used anymore, then I don't see any way that they would be able to tell what these tickets are.



Give 'em a shot at it, for sure.


----------



## kool_kat

kool_kat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are going to Disney in August and I plan to upgrade some passes I had previously purchased and want to make sure I under the price bridging and how much I should be paying.
> I purchased 2 4 day MYW PH + 3 extra days from Undercover Tourist from the pre-2/2017 batch.  So essentially, they are 7 day PH.
> 
> The cost for 2 annual platinum passes is currently $1,808.38.
> It appears the cost for 1 7 day pre-2/2017 pass was 467.54 x 2 = 935.08
> Therefore, I should be paying 873.30.
> 
> Does this look right?
> Also, we won't get to Disney until after mid-night the night we arrive, so I'm going to have to upgrade the next day after we do morning rope drop.  It looks like I should be able to get my parking fee refunded or used to reduce my upgrade price.  Is that correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance!





Robo said:


> A. In reality, they ARE regular 7-day Hoppers.
> B. Yes. (Including tax)
> C. Yes. (Including tax)
> D. Yes. (Including tax)
> E. Right.
> F. Yes.



So I thought I would update everyone on my experience.  We were at Disney two weeks ago and I attempted to upgrade my passes at Hollywood prior to using them.  My husband was very nervous to use them first so I agreed to go ahead and upgrade before we went in.  We had a wonderful CM who knew exactly what she was doing and bridge and upgraded with no problem at all...It was such a painless process.

However, when it was all said and done she said our total was $722.08.  I didn't argue because that was considerably less than $873 I had calculated.  I've tried to figure out where that number came from, but have not had any success re-creating that total.  Anyone have a guess?


----------



## NicoleLarson

Robo said:


> Give 'em a shot at it, for sure.



Thank you.  I'll report back to see what I find out.


----------



## Robo

kool_kat said:


> So I thought I would update everyone on my experience.  We were at Disney two weeks ago and I attempted to upgrade my passes at Hollywood prior to using them.  My husband was very nervous to use them first so I agreed to go ahead and upgrade before we went in.  We had a wonderful CM who knew exactly what she was doing and bridge and upgraded with no problem at all...It was such a painless process.
> 
> However, when it was all said and done she said our total was $722.08.  I didn't argue because that was considerably less than $873 I had calculated.  I've tried to figure out where that number came from, but have not had any success re-creating that total.  Anyone have a guess?



Nope. I can't arrive at $722.08, either, no matter which numbers I plug in.
Congrats on the "deal!"
Enjoy!!


----------



## ewturner

kool_kat said:


> So I thought I would update everyone on my experience.  We were at Disney two weeks ago and I attempted to upgrade my passes at Hollywood prior to using them.  My husband was very nervous to use them first so I agreed to go ahead and upgrade before we went in.  We had a wonderful CM who knew exactly what she was doing and bridge and upgraded with no problem at all...It was such a painless process.
> 
> However, when it was all said and done she said our total was $722.08.  I didn't argue because that was considerably less than $873 I had calculated.  I've tried to figure out where that number came from, but have not had any success re-creating that total.  Anyone have a guess?



Because I was curious, I tried to run the numbers too:

($1,808.38 - $722.08)/2 = $543.15

That turns out to be the price of an "8 Day Park Hopper Plus (8 options)" with tax from the "2017" prices list.


----------



## magyargirl

I have a question regarding our 10-day base tickets and special events tickets. we bought tickets to the Halloween party for October 31st but because the party is so long and we are planning to attend for the whole duration we were thinking of going to one of the other parks in the morning and taking a break and then going to the party in the evening. Is that possible to do with base tickets? I read somewhere when I purchased the party tickets that it said something about requiring admissions to the park in order to get into the party. so does that mean that we need to upgrade to a hopper because I called Disney and I got a vague answer. the answer actually was that the party tickets are valid admissions to the park after 4 p.m. but they didn't answer my question whether I need a park hopper or not but she did say that in the event that they don't let us in I would be able to upgrade to a one-day park hopper out of my 10-day Base ticket but that just doesn't seem right to me so I just need some clarification please and thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Robo

magyargirl said:


> I have a question regarding our 10-day base tickets and special events tickets. we bought tickets to the Halloween party for October 31st but because the party is so long and we are planning to attend for the whole duration we were thinking of going to one of the other parks in the morning and taking a break and then going to the party in the evening.
> 1. Is that possible to do with base tickets?
> 2. I read somewhere when I purchased the party tickets that it said something about requiring admissions to the park in order to get into the party. so does that mean that we need to upgrade to a hopper because
> 3. I called Disney and I got a vague answer.
> the answer actually was that the party tickets are valid admissions to the park after 4 p.m. but they didn't answer my question whether I need a park hopper or not but
> 4. she did say that in the event that they don't let us in I would be able to upgrade to a one-day park hopper out of my 10-day Base ticket but
> 5. that just doesn't seem right to me so I just need some clarification please and thank you so much in advance!



1. Yes.
2. Nothing to worry about.
Your party ticket is a stand-alone ticket, not related to "park hopping" rules.
3. The "phone CMs" have little training or knowledge of park rules and operations.
4. Sorry, but that is just plain bad "phone CM" information.
5. But, since it doesn't matter that you don't have a "hopper," don't worry about it.
Have fun!


----------



## magyargirl

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Nothing to worry about.
> Your party ticket is a stand-alone ticket, not related to "park hopping" rules.
> 3. The "phone CMs" have little training or knowledge of park rules and operations.
> 4. Sorry, but that is just plain bad "phone CM" information.
> 5. But, since it doesn't matter that you don't have a "hopper," don't worry about it.
> Have fun!


 I really appreciate this because I'm trying to set up an itinerary for us and this is a big help thank you!


----------



## Robo

magyargirl said:


> we bought tickets to the Halloween party for October 31st... I read somewhere when I purchased the party tickets that it said something about requiring admissions to the park in order to get into the party.


I didn't specifically address this in my earlier post.
In fact, guests with MNSSHP or MVMCP tickets do NOT need to have regular MK tickets in order to enter and attend the parties.
Party guests can enter MK starting at about 4pm on the date of their party using only their party tickets. 
This doesn't change what I told you before, but I wanted to be more specific about this point.


----------



## magyargirl

Robo said:


> I didn't specifically address this in my earlier post.
> In fact, guests with MNSSHP or MVMCP tickets do NOT need to have regular MK tickets in order to enter and attend the parties.
> Party guests can enter MK starting at about 4pm on the date of their party using only their party tickets.
> This doesn't change what I told you before, but I wanted to be more specific about this point.


 that is really good to know because with the special event tickets we can park hop in a sense without having to upgrade to park hopper tickets. we have tickets to both the Halloween party and the Christmas party but we wanted to see other parks at the beginning of the day because I think it would just be too much to do all one Park I'll one day especially with the parties last until midnight. thank you for all the great info!


----------



## Robo

magyargirl said:


> that is really good to know because with the special event tickets we can park hop in a sense without having to upgrade to park hopper tickets. we have tickets to both the Halloween party and the Christmas party but we wanted to see other parks at the beginning of the day because I think it would just be too much to do all one Park I'll one day especially with the parties last until midnight. thank you for all the great info!



You're good to go!
You're welcome and have a great time at WDW!


----------



## mdmetromom

Hi - I have two After Hours tickets for 9/20 that I can't use. I know they are non refundable but are allowed to be reassigned.
1. Are we allowed to post them somewhere on this forum for sale/reassignment?
2. If not, any suggestions on where/how to do this?
I'm so incredibly sad to miss this event and I really want someone to enjoy it instead. 

Thank you.


----------



## Robo

mdmetromom said:


> Hi - I have two After Hours tickets for 9/20 that I can't use. I know they are non refundable but are allowed to be reassigned.
> 1. Are we allowed to post them somewhere on this forum for sale/reassignment?
> 2. If not, any suggestions on where/how to do this?
> I'm so incredibly sad to miss this event and I really want someone to enjoy it instead.
> 
> Thank you.



1. Sorry, but no. Sales of anything on The DISboards is not allowed.
2. You CAN sell them (just not on The DISboards.)
It will be easier if you can sell them to someone you know, so the buyer knows
that you are being honest in regard to the tickets.

Also, you can call WDW ticketing, explain your situation and "ask nicely"
if they will allow you to return the tickets for a refund. They sometimes do offer
help to guests who bought tickets that can't be used.

WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## SarahWeasley

Robo said:


> As I recall, you can view individual ticket details in MyDisneyExperience under the heading, "Tickets and Passes."


Hey, thanks for your help Robo. I wanted to update here in case someone else has the issue I had (not being sure which ticket is assigned to which person). I looked at my Tickets screen a million times and it doesn't show the ticket number (it only shows the ticket type, e.g. a 5-day Park Hopper), but eventually I figured out the specific ticket number is shown on the "MagicBands and Cards" screen here: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/plan/bands-cards/


----------



## Robo

SarahWeasley said:


> Hey, thanks for your help Robo. I wanted to update here in case someone else has the issue I had (not being sure which ticket is assigned to which person). I looked at my Tickets screen a million times and it doesn't show the ticket number (it only shows the ticket type, e.g. a 5-day Park Hopper), but eventually I figured out the specific ticket number is shown on the "MagicBands and Cards" screen here: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/plan/bands-cards/



Thank you for posting this, Sarah!
I will put it in my files and I know it will help others in the future.


----------



## Christi Rose

Last September, I had a free dining package with 4-day PH. The first day at Disney, I upgraded the tickets to 9-day regular/no PH and paid the price difference which was around $5 per ticket. I was just wondering if anyone knows if this is something Disney still allows? I am hoping to do this again next week when we go!


----------



## Robo

Christi Rose said:


> Last September, I had a free dining package with 4-day PH. The first day at Disney, I upgraded the tickets to 9-day regular/no PH and paid the price difference which was around $5 per ticket. I was just wondering if anyone knows if this is something Disney still allows? I am hoping to do this again next week when we go!



An "upgrade" is defined by Disney as trading from one ticket to another ticket that "costs MORE" than the original ticket.


----------



## TJA

I posted a week or 2 ago about upgrading our 6-day hoppers (in a Free-Dining package) to renewal AP's.  I had pre-calculated the total I thought it would be and proceeded to the International Gateway entrance to upgrade my tickets.  The CM was having difficulties, so she called someone 2x and finally came up with a total which did not match mine, but at the time I just didn't have the time to question it.  Now that I'm home, I've just re-calculated everything again and I still don't come up with what she did.  Can I call Ticketing and inquire?  Before I do, can someone check my math:

My calculations:

Plat. Pass Renewal 767.87 x 4
6-day hoppers 511.20 x 4

3,071.48 - 2,044.80 = 1,026.68 I owe

Their calculations (receipt is strange) show same total as I got for AP renewal (3,071.48) but they show I end up owing 1,149.36.  Looks like they charged me tax twice??  Or did I not calculate correctly.  Thank you for helping!


----------



## Robo

TJA said:


> I posted a week or 2 ago about upgrading our 6-day hoppers (in a Free-Dining package) to renewal AP's.  I had pre-calculated the total I thought it would be and proceeded to the International Gateway entrance to upgrade my tickets.  The CM was having difficulties, so she called someone 2x and finally came up with a total which did not match mine, but at the time I just didn't have the time to question it.  Now that I'm home, I've just re-calculated everything again and I still don't come up with what she did.
> 
> *A.* Can I call Ticketing and inquire?  Before I do, can someone check my math:
> 
> My calculations:
> 
> *B.* Plat. Pass Renewal 767.87 x 4
> *C.* 6-day hoppers 511.20 x 4
> 
> *D.* 3,071.48 - 2,044.80 = 1,026.68 I owe
> 
> Their calculations (receipt is strange) show same total as I got for AP renewal (3,071.48) but they show I end up owing 1,149.36.
> *E.* Looks like they charged me tax twice??  Or did I not calculate correctly.  Thank you for helping!
> 
> View attachment 347632



*A.* Yes.
*B.* Does that price _*include*_ tax? (If so, there should not be any tax on a separate line on the receipt.)
*C.* Correct. 
*D.* Correct. (If you have *included* tax in all ticket prices.)
*E.* Maybe. (I need the answer to my question B above.)


----------



## TJA

Robo said:


> *A.* Yes.
> *B.* Does that price _*include*_ tax? (If so, there should not be any tax on a separate line on the receipt.)
> *C.* Correct.
> *D.* Correct. (If you have *included* tax in all ticket prices.)
> *E.* Maybe. (I need the answer to my question B above.)



B.  According to AllEars that does include tax.  The chart says 721 pretax and 767.87 with tax.  

On the receipt, that 187.48 doesn't seem to fit in anywhere.

I believe I was overcharged 122.68.  

If you agree with me, which phone number should I call?


----------



## cocoabean1

Question for you Disney guys- I have a 3 day park hopper that I got from AAA. I have already added the ticket to my reservation, can I call Disney and add 2 or 3 more days to the ticket? We will be staying at BC for 3 nights then Bonnet Creek for 5 nights. I don't want to wait until we get to Florida- I want to be able to make my FP choices at 30 days out from when we get at Bonnet Creek. I need a ticket to be able to make FP's right?


----------



## Robo

TJA said:


> B.  According to AllEars that does include tax.  The chart says 721 pretax and 767.87 with tax.
> 
> On the receipt, that 187.48 doesn't seem to fit in anywhere.
> 
> I believe I was overcharged 122.68.
> 
> If you agree with me, which phone number should I call?



WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## Robo

cocoabean1 said:


> Question for you Disney guys-
> 1.  I have a 3 day park hopper that I got from AAA. I have already added the ticket to my reservation,
> 2. can I call Disney and add 2 or 3 more days to the ticket? We will be staying at BC for 3 nights then Bonnet Creek for 5 nights.
> 3. I don't want to wait until we get to Florida- I want to be able to make my FP choices at 30 days out from when we get at Bonnet Creek.
> 4. I need a ticket to be able to make FP's right?


1. OK.
2. Not in advance. It can be done easily at any ticket booth or Guest Relations after you arrive at WDW.
3. Sorry, but that's how it works if you have 3rd party "discounted" tickets.
4. Yes. That's why its important to buy the correct number of days when you buy discounted tickets.
(Since you have already added those tickets to your MDX account, I don't think even AAA can help you at this point.)


----------



## cocoabean1

thanks-  I guess my only choice is to wait until I get there or buy another ticket from AAA


----------



## Robo

cocoabean1 said:


> thanks-  I guess my only choice is to wait until I get there or buy another ticket from AAA



Yes.
It will actually be more economical for you to buy a new ticket from AAA (or other discounter) that WILL cover ALL of your
upcoming trip. 
THEN, create a "fake name" in your MDX account and transfer your first (current) AAA ticket to that fake name and that way your current ticket will stay safe and unused until you make a future trip to WDW and can use that ticket.


----------



## TJA

Great info, thanks Robo.  I will post update after I call on Tuesday.


----------



## Ladybugsy

Ladybugsy said:


> Hi Robo
> 
> Please see my answers below in Red
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the assistance!



(Edited to add, I see this didn't quote all of our message. It was regarding the price of the 4 day park hopper (required for free dinging this year) being more expensive than the Florida Resident annual pass and the possibliity that they would let me do a one for one upgrade rather than pay to upgrade to a normal Annual Pass. )Robo, not sure if you remember our previous conversation but I had another question on this.  I see that you stated that tickets purchased in a package could be upgraded 10 days prior to arrival.  Should I be forced to upgrade to the regular annual pass rather than the Florida Resident, would it be wise to do so 3 days in advance of arrival so that I could take advantage of EVERY SINGLE person in my party having Photopass?  total waste for us all to have this but I may as well get the most out of it if I have to pay the difference.


----------



## Ladybugsy

duplicate


----------



## Robo

Ladybugsy said:


> (Edited to add, I see this didn't quote all of our message. It was regarding the price of the 4 day park hopper (required for free dinging this year) being more expensive than the Florida Resident annual pass and the possibliity that they would let me do a one for one upgrade rather than pay to upgrade to a normal Annual Pass. )Robo, not sure if you remember our previous conversation but I had another question on this.  I see that you stated that tickets purchased in a package could be upgraded 10 days prior to arrival.  Should I be forced to upgrade to the regular annual pass rather than the Florida Resident, would it be wise to do so 3 days in advance of arrival so that I could take advantage of EVERY SINGLE person in my party having Photopass?  total waste for us all to have this but I may as well get the most out of it if I have to pay the difference.



Memory Maker that is included with the AP does not require 3-day advance purchase in order to get all of the photos for your trip.
That 3-day prior purchase is just related to guests who want to get the Memory Maker/Photopass at the discounted advance-purchase price.


----------



## Ladybugsy

Thank you!


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Hi!  I have been reading through this thread, but I'm still unsure on something.  I have unused tickets that I purchased in the past from UT and PS.

Is there a way to tell by looking at the back of the ticket if they are the expiring kind?  On one ticket I have a date stamp of 1/11/2018 and the other 6/8/2016, but there is no language stating they must be used by a certain date, or any expiration date.  The date is listed in the bottom left where it says:
######## 
"7 Day 1 Theme Park Per Day Ages 10+ 
01/11/2018 WTS: XXXXXXXXXXXXX

Thank You!


----------



## Robo

5DisneyNuts said:


> Hi!  I have been reading through this thread, but I'm still unsure on something.  I have unused tickets that I purchased in the past from UT and PS.
> 
> Is there a way to tell by looking at the back of the ticket if they are the expiring kind?  On one ticket I have a date stamp of 1/11/2018 and the other 6/8/2016, but there is no language stating they must be used by a certain date, or any expiration date.  The date is listed in the bottom left where it says:
> ########
> "7 Day 1 Theme Park Per Day Ages 10+
> 01/11/2018 WTS: XXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Thank You!


You can tell just by reading the “creation date” (the dates that you posted.)


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Robo said:


> You can tell just by reading the “creation date” (the dates that you posted.)



Thank you!  Just wanted to make sure.  So, based on what I've read, the ticket with 2016 date is non-exp if unused and the ticket with the 2018 date will expire 12/31/2019 if unused?
I really appreciate your quick reply and all the knowledge you share here!


----------



## Robo

5DisneyNuts said:


> Thank you! Just wanted to make sure. So, based on what I've read, the ticket with 2016 date is non-exp if unused and the ticket with the 2018 date will expire 12/31/2019 if unused?



Correct


----------



## DisneyNut77

Hi everyone! I'm not sure if this is where I can ask Disneyland ticket questions. If not please direct me to where I need to go. We are planning a trip to Disneyland in September of 2020 and Disney World in May 2021. Trying to figure out if the Premier Pass would be a good choice or two separate Annual Passes for each coast. We also want to buy them before the prices increase. We will be at Disney World in 2019, can we purchase the Premier Pass then and not activate it until September 2020 at Disneyland? Or can we purchase a Disney Deluxe Passport plus MaxPass now and activate it September 2020? I wondered if the Disneyland Annual Pass vouchers expire in 2030 like the ones at Disney World. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## wellow

Hi! I currently have a 5 days base ticket. I was wondering if I could upgrade it to a 4 days park hopper ticket, instead of a 5, as I was thinking to enjoy the resort on the first day. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

wellow said:


> Hi! I currently have a 5 days base ticket. I was wondering if I could upgrade it to a 4 days park hopper ticket, instead of a 5, as I was thinking to enjoy the resort on the first day. Thanks!



Yes.

That upgrade would cost approx. $65, including tax, per ticket.


----------



## knitdiva

Getting ready for a trip in late October. I want to buy an annual pass. Should I get it ahead of time so I can benefit from the small discount to buy tickets to the Halloween party? Or buy a regular ticket and upgrade once we are at Disney? I also want to get a tables in wonderland card. I’m in Canada so all tickets are always will call.
Any advice on how best to do all this would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

knitdiva said:


> Getting ready for a trip in late October. I want to buy an annual pass. Should I get it ahead of time so I can benefit from the small discount to buy tickets to the Halloween party? Or buy a regular ticket and upgrade once we are at Disney? I also want to get a tables in wonderland card. I’m in Canada so all tickets are always will call.
> Any advice on how best to do all this would be appreciated. Thanks!



The real advantage in buying regular MYW tickets first, then upgrading to AP at WDW is in buying DISCOUNTED tickets, and then upgrading at WDW.

Go to https://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/ticket-calculator

*Quoted From the site:*
Every day we check the Disney World ticket prices at Disney and the most popular authorized Disney ticket discount wholesalers:

*UndercoverTourist.com *

*OfficialTicketCenter.com *

*kgstickets.com (Kissimmee Guest Services)*

*MapleLeafTickets.com *

*BroadwayTicketing.com *

*OrlandoFunTickets.com *

*ParkSavers.com *

We use those prices here, the Disney Ticket Discounts and Deals search engine for Disney World tickets. This search engine will find you the cheapest Disney admission for whatever you want to do.

The search engine can find hidden discounts and special prices. It knows all kinds of tips and tricks to save money on Disney tickets, too. For example, it knows that if you only want to visit a Disney water park once, a 1-day water park ticket is usually cheaper than adding the Water Parks Fun & More option to your Magic Your Way ticket.

All of the prices shown here include sales tax and shipping. Note that some vendors don't show these fees until the last step in the checkout process.


----------



## magyargirl

Robo said:


> Memory Maker that is included with the AP does not require 3-day advance purchase in order to get all of the photos for your trip.
> That 3-day prior purchase is just related to guests who want to get the Memory Maker/Photopass at the discounted advance-purchase price.


I am wondering if I upgrade a 10 day base ticket to an AP our first day at MK, is the memory maker available right away or do we have to wait? Also would our parking charge be reimbursed since we upgraded to AP?


----------



## Robo

magyargirl said:


> I am wondering if I upgrade a 10 day base ticket to an AP our first day at MK,
> 1. is the memory maker available right away or
> 2. do we have to wait? Also
> 3. would our parking charge be reimbursed since we upgraded to AP?



1. Yes.
2. Nope. That 3-day prior purchase is just related to guests who want to get the Memory Maker/Photopass at the discounted advance-purchase price.
3. Yes. (Be sure have your parking receipt and "task nicely.")


----------



## magyargirl

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Nope. That 3-day prior purchase is just related to guests who want to get the Memory Maker/Photopass at the discounted advance-purchase price.
> 3. Yes. (Be sure have your parking receipt and "task nicely.")


Where would I go to ask for reimbursement?


----------



## Robo

magyargirl said:


> Where would I go to ask for reimbursement?



You would ask when you upgrade to the AP at any Guest Relations or Ticket Booth.


----------



## magyargirl

Robo said:


> You would ask when you upgrade to the AP at any Guest Relations or Ticket Booth.


Ah, that makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## Ladyfish77

I tried to search, but this thread is long, and so much great information.
Can I call WDW and upgrade a new (not used yet) Military Salute Ticket to an AP then activate when we arrive in December? (This ticket was purchased from Shades of Green, so it is an activated ticket and not a voucher)

The situation is that my DH has a salute ticket that he hasn't used because he couldn't come on the trip we had earlier this year.  It expires 12/19/18.  We are going on a trip mid December, but will go past the 19th so he won't be able to get full use of the ticket.  If I can call and upgrade him to an Annual Pass I know we will be able to visit several times in the next 12 months to make it worth the cost.

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Ladyfish77 said:


> I tried to search, but this thread is long, and so much great information.
> Can I call WDW and upgrade a new (not used yet) Military Salute Ticket to an AP then activate when we arrive in December? (This ticket was purchased from Shades of Green, so it is an activated ticket and not a voucher)
> 
> The situation is that my DH has a salute ticket that he hasn't used because he couldn't come on the trip we had earlier this year.  It expires 12/19/18.  We are going on a trip mid December, but will go past the 19th so he won't be able to get full use of the ticket.  If I can call and upgrade him to an Annual Pass I know we will be able to visit several times in the next 12 months to make it worth the cost.
> 
> Thanks!



That is not a typical situation.
You can certainly call to explain the situation and "ask nicely."

Call WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## knitdiva

So I should buy a MYW ticket then wait till I get to Disney to upgrade and buy a Tables in Wonderland card? I’m trying to slimplify logistics as we will have 4 kids along (4,5,7,9)


----------



## wellow

Robo said:


> Yes.
> 
> That upgrade would cost approx. $65, including tax, per ticket.



Thanks Robo!


----------



## Robo

knitdiva said:


> So I should buy a MYW ticket then wait till I get to Disney to upgrade and buy a Tables in Wonderland card? I’m trying to slimplify logistics as we will have 4 kids along (4,5,7,9)



Yes. Buy a ticket from one of the discounters that has the MOST SAVINGS over buying it full-price from Disney.
When you arrive at WDW, go to any Guest Relations outside a park or at Disney Springs and upgrade
the ticket to an AP.
How to figure the cost of upgrading can be found *HERE.*

Then, at the same Guest Relations, you can buy the TIW card.


----------



## MikeNamez

Question... I plan on upgrading to an annual pass at Guest Services in Epcot once i get there.  Is there anything I will need to do in MDE in order for it to know I have an annual pass now or should I be all set once they finish the upgrade?


----------



## KittyKitty

I bought 8 day base tkt(no expiration) from UT. I want to upgrade to AP voucher using this ticket over the phone. 
Possible?


----------



## Robo

KittyKitty said:


> I bought 8 day base tkt(no expiration) from UT. I want to upgrade to AP voucher using this ticket over the phone.
> Possible?



Sorry.
That can only be done in-person at WDW.


----------



## Robo

MikeNamez said:


> Question... I plan on upgrading to an annual pass at Guest Services in Epcot once i get there.
> 1. Is there anything I will need to do in MDE in order for it to know I have an annual pass now or
> 2. should I be all set once they finish the upgrade?



1. Nope.
2. Yes.


----------



## knitdiva

Robo said:


> Yes. Buy a ticket from one of the discounters that has the MOST SAVINGS over buying it full-price from Disney.
> When you arrive at WDW, go to any Guest Relations outside a park or at Disney Springs and upgrade
> the ticket to an AP.
> How to figure the cost of upgrading can be found *HERE.*
> 
> Then, at the same Guest Relations, you can buy the TIW card.



Sorry, me again. 
There is a good offer for discounted tickets for Canadians on the Disney site. Will I be able to upgrade from that or would I lose any advantage because I would be buying from Disney directly?
Thank you!


----------



## Robo

knitdiva said:


> Sorry, me again.
> There is a good offer for discounted tickets for Canadians on the Disney site. Will I be able to upgrade from that or would I lose any advantage because I would be buying from Disney directly?
> Thank you!



You're correct.
There is no "price-bridging" advantage when upgrading if you buy from Disney.


----------



## knitdiva

Robo said:


> You're correct.
> There is no "price-bridging" advantage when upgrading if you buy from Disney.



Thank you!


----------



## TJA

@Robo just a follow-up, and to anyone else following along.  I called the number you provided and the CM checked the math and came up with exactly what I did.  He said he traced what the CM did and has no idea what she did or why.  So, he is crediting my card the difference, and he said he added some FP's to my account because the CM messed things up so badly.  I sort of have to agree - that receipt was super strange and her numbers didn't make any sense.

Thanks so much for this great thread Robo, and for always taking the time to give accurate advice.


----------



## Christi Rose

Robo said:


> An "upgrade" is defined by Disney as trading from one ticket to another ticket that "costs MORE" than the original ticket.


Glad to hear that this is still an option! So I was just looking at the prices and I'm not sure if I'm understanding it correctly, but it looks like since I purchased my package in Oct. 2017 (it was a bounceback offer), my ticket value is last year's price? If that is true, my 4-day PH is valued at $425 pretax and I can upgrade it to a 9-day base ticket which is currently priced at $435 pretax?


----------



## anitsa123

Will be going in November 23 check in check out 24th with check back in thru the 30th with the Free Dinning promo and check back in on the 30th  with one night stay.  We got 8 day with park hopper tickets.   Me and DH want to upgrade to AP when there since we are planning on next year doing a couple of short trips and doing another long trip in November with us checking in the week of Thanksgiving and checking out the Sat after Thanksgiving.  Can we upgrade our tickets to AP or do we have to use them as is for the Free dinning Promo?


----------



## ButterflyEffect

I have a question I am hoping someone knows the answer to, not sure if I should get our travel agent on this.  
I am Canadian and am hoping to purchase the Canadian discounted tickets.  There is a hitch.  There is a blackout that covers Jan.1.  That is going to be our first day in the parks.  We will be purchasing 6 day park tickets.  Do you think they will let me purchase 6 days worth but charge me a higher price for the 1 ticket day.  Or are they going to make me purchase a one day ticket at a one day ticket price (ouch) and 5 days of discounted tickets.  If it is the latter it may not be worth the discount (there are five of us in the party)  Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Robo

anitsa123 said:


> Will be going in November 23 check in check out 24th with check back in thru the 30th with the Free Dinning promo and check back in on the 30th  with one night stay.  We got 8 day with park hopper tickets.   Me and DH want to upgrade to AP when there since we are planning on next year doing a couple of short trips and doing another long trip in November with us checking in the week of Thanksgiving and checking out the Sat after Thanksgiving.  Can we upgrade our tickets to AP or do we have to use them as is for the Free dinning Promo?


You can upgrade to AP with no Free Dining package problems at all.
Have fun!


----------



## Robo

TJA said:


> @Robo just a follow-up, and to anyone else following along.  I called the number you provided and the CM checked the math and came up with exactly what I did.  He said he traced what the CM did and has no idea what she did or why.  So, he is crediting my card the difference, and he said he added some FP's to my account because the CM messed things up so badly.  I sort of have to agree - that receipt was super strange and her numbers didn't make any sense.
> 
> Thanks so much for this great thread Robo, and for always taking the time to give accurate advice.


So glad this worked out!
Happy I could help.
Thanks for reporting back.


----------



## Robo

ButterflyEffect said:


> I have a question I am hoping someone knows the answer to, not sure if I should get our travel agent on this.
> I am Canadian and am hoping to purchase the Canadian discounted tickets.  There is a hitch.  There is a blackout that covers Jan.1.  That is going to be our first day in the parks.  We will be purchasing 6 day park tickets.  Do you think they will let me purchase 6 days worth but charge me a higher price for the 1 ticket day.  Or are they going to make me purchase a one day ticket at a one day ticket price (ouch) and 5 days of discounted tickets.  If it is the latter it may not be worth the discount (there are five of us in the party)  Thanks for any insight.


You can always “ask nicely,” but I think the blackout may be a problem for you. Maybe just not go into a park that day. 
See a show??? Hoop Dee Doo??


----------



## momto3boysillbe

Ok, so we purchased the 4 day FL resident tickets but now I’m thinking we should have just done the FL Silver AP. If we decide to upgrade our tickets before entering the parks we have $976 in value of our tickets. The down payment for the FL silver pass is $500. Will they apply the full $976 towards the AP and then our payments per month will be lower on the remaining balance?


----------



## Robo

momto3boysillbe said:


> Ok, so we purchased the 4 day FL resident tickets but now I’m thinking we should have just done the FL Silver AP. If we decide to upgrade our tickets before entering the parks we have $976 in value of our tickets. The down payment for the FL silver pass is $500. Will they apply the full $976 towards the AP and then our payments per month will be lower on the remaining balance?



I'm not a FL resident, but that's how I understand it to work.


----------



## Robo

Christi Rose said:


> Glad to hear that this is still an option! So I was just looking at the prices and I'm not sure if I'm understanding it correctly, but it looks like
> 1. since I purchased my package in Oct. 2017 (it was a bounceback offer), my ticket value is last year's price?
> If that is true,
> 2. my 4-day PH is valued at $425 pretax and
> 3. I can upgrade it to a 9-day base ticket which is currently priced at $435 pretax?



1. Likely so.
2. Yes. ($452.63 w/tax)
3. Yes. ($463.28 w/tax)

Cost to upgrade = $10.65 w/tax


----------



## momto3boysillbe

Robo said:


> I'm not a FL resident, but that's how I understand it to work.


Thanks! If it doesn’t work that way I will report back.


----------



## iujen94

Price bridging question (and I apologize if it's been answered in this thread already!)  I want to add a day to a ticket purchased from a third party.  The ticket is a 5-day hopper that was sold by the third party under a "buy 4 days, get 1 day free" promotion.  The ticket shows up in MDE as a 5-day ticket.  I'm assuming that when I add a day to the ticket, I'll bridge from the price of a 5-day hopper ticket, even though I bought it as a "buy 4, get 1" free ticket?


----------



## Robo

iujen94 said:


> Price bridging question (and I apologize if it's been answered in this thread already!)  I want to add a day to a ticket purchased from a third party.  The ticket is a 5-day hopper that was sold by the third party under a "buy 4 days, get 1 day free" promotion.  The ticket shows up in MDE as a 5-day ticket.  I'm assuming that when I add a day to the ticket, I'll bridge from the price of a 5-day hopper ticket, even though I bought it as a "buy 4, get 1" free ticket?



It actually IS just a regular 5-Day ticket (sold at the price of a 4-day ticket.)
The "4 days, plus One Day Free" is only advertising wordage.


----------



## WedWayPilot

Complicated ticket question.

My family of 4 are current AP holders with an expiration of Oct 31st. I am going to WDW Oct 27-30 with one of my daughters, so we will be covered for tickets on that trip. My entire family of 4 is coming to WDW Dec 1-8, but because our 2019 trip is part of a free dining package I am only planning on upgrading one of our APs. I also have an unused 4-day hopper ticket that I would like to apply to the 1 AP I am renewing. 

My main question is:

Since my fast pass window is before the expiration date of my AP, and I will not be able to apply the 4-day ticket to the renewal until I am there in person Oct 27th, will I be able to make my fast pass reservations for my Dec 1-9 trip for all of the people who have AP currently on October 1st?

My next question would be: If I can’t book my fast passes with the APs that will be expiring can I book 4 days of the FPs with the ticket I have and just purchase a separate 2-day ticket for that person. (2 Of the other people will have APs and the 3rd will have a stand-alone 6-day ticket).

Thanks for any help,


----------



## Jrits

I was reading through the sticky's but I'm wondering if there is a way to buy discounted tickets that are entered into MDE so that we do not have to wait on any lines with guest services? I saw discounted tickets through Orlando Reserve using touring plans but I'm open to anywhere


----------



## Robo

Jrits said:


> I was reading through the sticky's but I'm wondering if there is a way to buy discounted tickets that are entered into MDE so that we do not have to wait on any lines with guest services? I saw discounted tickets through Orlando Reserve using touring plans but I'm open to anywhere



You can simply order tickets and enter those ticket numbers into your MDE account when you get the tickets through the mail.

If you are ordering tickets that will NOT be delivered to you,
ask if the seller can provide you with the ticket numbers via eMail.

If they can't or won't, you will need to wait until you pick up the tickets at WDW,
so ne advance FP+ can be booked.


----------



## Robo

WedWayPilot said:


> Complicated ticket question.
> 
> My family of 4 are current AP holders with an expiration of Oct 31st. I am going to WDW Oct 27-30 with one of my daughters, so we will be covered for tickets on that trip. My entire family of 4 is coming to WDW Dec 1-8, but because our 2019 trip is part of a free dining package I am only planning on upgrading one of our APs. I also have an unused 4-day hopper ticket that I would like to apply to the 1 AP I am renewing.
> 
> My main question is:
> 
> 1. Since my fast pass window is before the expiration date of my AP, and I will not be able to apply the 4-day ticket to the renewal until I am there in person Oct 27th, will I be able to make my fast pass reservations for my Dec 1-9 trip for all of the people who have AP currently on October 1st?
> 
> My next question would be: If I can’t book my fast passes with the APs that will be expiring
> 2. can I book 4 days of the FPs with the ticket I have and just purchase a separate 2-day ticket for that person. (2 Of the other people will have APs and the 3rd will have a stand-alone 6-day ticket).
> 
> Thanks for any help,



1. If the dates of any individual guest's trip comes AFTER an AP has expired, and it is not yet renewed, no FPs can be advance-booked for that individual for those dates.
If you are asking if YOU can make FP reservations FOR other guests who WILL have
active APs or other tickets in their files covering THIER park days...
Yes, you can. Just not for anybody (including yourself) who will NOT have a valid
ticket/AP on the dates for which you are booking.

Since Disney has no way of KNOWING that you WILL, IN FACT be renewing your AP,
if your AP has expired before your trip dates, you will not be able to book FP+
for yourself on any date after your current expiration date.
(That is a very fine detail, isn't it?)

I believe that when Disney decided to create FP+, they had no inkling of the
complex, unique situations guests would have trying to negotiate the minutia 
of coordinating tickets and dates that can arise with multiple parties in traveling groups.

2. Yes. (But, I'm not really following all of this.)

For better help, I can best understand only one specific question concerning one specific guest at a time.
Sorry.


----------



## adelaster

Hey Robo,

Am I correct in believing that ticket bridging to renew an AP is generally not worth the hassle? It seems that the recent reports have people trying several times and not always getting the full value of the bridged tickets. Thoughts?


----------



## Robo

adelaster said:


> Hey Robo,
> 
> Am I correct in believing that ticket bridging to renew an AP is generally not worth the hassle? It seems that the recent reports have people trying several times and not always getting the full value of the bridged tickets. Thoughts?



I'm still a believer in buying a discounted ticket and upgrading to AP.

For instance, a 10-Day Hopper from a discounter can save about $70+ compared to WDW prices.
$70 off an AP would then be a good deal.


----------



## Wood Nymph

Jrits said:


> I was reading through the sticky's but I'm wondering if there is a way to buy discounted tickets that are entered into MDE so that we do not have to wait on any lines with guest services? I saw discounted tickets through Orlando Reserve using touring plans but I'm open to anywhere


You can buy discounted tickets from any number of ticket sellers and enter those tickets into your MDE account. There will be a ticket number for each ticket that you will enter into your account. You don’t have to go to guest services. If you can see your tickets in your MDE account then you are able to get into the parks with it.


----------



## mesaboy2

Wood Nymph said:


> You can buy discounted tickets from any number of ticket sellers and enter those tickets into your MDE account. There will be a ticket number for each ticket that you will enter into your account. You don’t have to go to guest services. *If you can see your tickets in your MDE account then you are able to get into the parks with it.*



Not necessarily.  Certain situations, such as tickets bought with a FLR discount, still require a stop at Guest Relations to verify eligibility.


----------



## Jrits

mesaboy2 said:


> Not necessarily.  Certain situations, such as tickets bought with a FLR discount, still require a stop at Guest Relations to verify eligibility.



Would tickets bought from AAA require going to guest relations?


----------



## Robo

Jrits said:


> Would tickets bought from AAA require going to guest relations?



You generally buy the actual physical tickets from AAA.

What @mesaboy2 is discussing is the need to stop by Guest Relations to get FLORIDA RESIDENT tickets "OKed" for residents showing a Florida ID.

So, no matter from whom a FL resident buys *FL resident tickets*, they require a stop at Guest Relations (or any ticket booth.)


----------



## Jrits

For AAA tickets - can the person purchasing be someone not going on the trip? My mother will be buying for my family but not going on the trip with us. And then also want to confirm, I can enter in MDE and not need to go to guest services and then I'm good to go with FP at 60 days. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Jrits said:


> 1. For AAA tickets - can the person purchasing be someone not going on the trip? My mother will be buying for my family but not going on the trip with us. And then also want to confirm,
> 2. I can enter in MDE and not need to go to guest services and then I'm good to go with FP at 60 days. Thanks!



1. Yes.
2. Yes. You can enter the ticket numbers into your MDE account in order to advance-book FP+.


----------



## kokomos

Have they made it possible to upgrade MYW to an AP thru the app once your onsite? I thought I read this would be happening soon a few months ago.


----------



## Araminta18

Looking for confirmation!  
Currently have a 9 day park hopper, bought from Visit Orlando in Nov 2017, that expires Jan 2019.  We want to upgrade it to a 10 day hopper.   That means I should be credited gate price for a 2017 9 day hopper right?
So: $537.83 with tax for 9 day hopper.  Current gate price for 2018 10 day hopper: $553.80 with tax.  Cost to upgrade: $15.97

Do I have that right?  Thank you!


----------



## nordkin

I am confused in attempting to figure out how much it should cost to upgrade my 6 dayPH that I purchased at AAA to a Platinum AP.  In MDE it says the ticket expires on 1/14/19.  I am having trouble determining which gate price to use to determine the additional charge for the upgrade.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Robo

Araminta18 said:


> Looking for confirmation!
> Currently have a *9 day park hopper, bought from Visit Orlando in Nov 2017*, that expires Jan 2019.  We want to upgrade it to a 10 day hopper.
> That means
> 1.  I should be credited gate price for a 2017 9 day hopper right?
> 2. So: *$537.83 with tax* for 9 day hopper.
> 3. Current gate price for *2018 10 day hopper: $553.80 with tax.*
> 4. Cost to upgrade: $15.97
> 5. Do I have that right?
> 6. Thank you!



1. Right.
2. Correct.
3. That is the price you should use to calculate the upgrade.
4.  $15.97 yes.
5. Right.
6. You're welcome!


----------



## Robo

nordkin said:


> I am confused in attempting to figure out how much it should cost to upgrade my 6 dayPH that I purchased at AAA to a Platinum AP.
> 
> 1. In MDE it says the ticket expires on 1/14/19.
> 2. I am having trouble determining which gate price to use to determine the additional charge for the upgrade.  Any help is appreciated.



*Exactly WHEN did you BUY your AAA ticket?*

1. I'm not sure what that listing means. MDE is so problematic and imprecise!
I'll GUESS that you have a ticket that was created in 2018.
So, figure it at current value: $511.20 w/tax
2. Subtract that from the current price for a Platinum AP: $904.19 w/tax

$904.19 >Platinum AP
-511.20 >Six-day ParkHopper
=$392.99 >Cost to Upgrade


----------



## nordkin

Robo said:


> *Exactly WHEN did you BUY your AAA ticket?*
> 
> 1. I'm not sure what that listing means. MDE is so problematic and imprecise!
> I'll GUESS that you have a ticket that was created in 2018.
> So, figure it at current value: $511.20 w/tax
> 2. Subtract that from the current price for a Platinum AP: $904.19 w/tax
> 
> $904.19 >Platinum AP
> -511.20 >Six-day ParkHopper
> =$392.99 >Cost to Upgrade


Thank you


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

I plan on purchasing 9 day base tickets with an expiration of 2/28/19, as they are my least expensive option. I will have first use on 2/26/19 and will use the ticket through 3/6/19. I was told that the expiration date only applies to first use, I can still use my other 8 entitlements in the 14 days following first use. Is this correct?

Secondly, when my 60 day FP window opens in December, I believe I will be able to book 9 FP days from 2/26-3/6/19, as my ticket will still be unexpired at that point (12/29/18). Is that correct? If not, I'll have to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## Robo

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> I plan on purchasing 9 day base tickets with an expiration of 2/28/19, as they are my least expensive option. I will have first use on 2/26/19 and will use the ticket through 3/6/19. I was told that the expiration date only applies to first use,
> 1. I can still use my other 8 entitlements in the 14 days following first use. Is this correct?
> 
> Secondly, when my 60 day FP window opens in December, I believe I will be able to book 9 FP days from 2/26-3/6/19,
> 2. as my ticket will still be unexpired at that point (12/29/18). Is that correct?
> 3. If not, I'll have to go back to the drawing board.


1. Correct.
2. Yes.
3. I would stop fretting about that stated “expiration date.”
Certainly no worries at all with the way you have your trip timed.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Robo said:


> 1. Correct.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. I would stop fretting about that stated “expiration date.”
> Certainly no worries at all with the way you have your trip timed.


Fantastic, thanks!!


----------



## kool_kat

ewturner said:


> Because I was curious, I tried to run the numbers too:
> 
> ($1,808.38 - $722.08)/2 = $543.15
> 
> That turns out to be the price of an "8 Day Park Hopper Plus (8 options)" with tax from the "2017" prices list.



Thanks for clearing that up!  That's so weird because my ticket was definitely only 7 days and I know it didn't have the plus options.  Oh well, I'm going to take the "pixie dust".  We used the savings to go to the Halloween party, so Disney still got the money from me lol.


----------



## huckabear

Planning on being in WDW twice in 2019 for a total of 10-11 days with water parks (and Memory Maker) so a Platinum Plus AP definitely works out to save money!

Questions:

1. When to buy the AP?  (I will be going in March and in June) I understand if I buy it online it's just a "certificate" and not active until I go to the park for the first time, correct?
2. We are hoping that by having an AP that perhaps a good room discount will become available for the June stay - does my AP have to be activated in order to take advantage of any possible room discounts?


----------



## Robo

huckabear said:


> Planning on being in WDW twice in 2019 for a total of 10-11 days with water parks (and Memory Maker) so a Platinum Plus AP definitely works out to save money!
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1. When to buy the AP?  (I will be going in March and in June) I understand if I buy it online it's just a "certificate" and not active until I go to the park for the first time, correct?
> 2. We are hoping that by having an AP that perhaps a good room discount will become available for the June stay - does my AP have to be activated in order to take advantage of any possible room discounts?


1. Yes
2. No
In fact, you don’t need to have ANY kind of AP or AP certificate in order
to BOOK an AP room. You only need to have the AP during that stay.


----------



## Shellyred8

Robo said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. No
> In fact, you don’t need to have ANY kind of AP or AP certificate in order
> to BOOK an AP room. You only need to have the AP during that stay.



In my past experience, the AP room rates don't show up as an option for me when I don't have an AP tied to my MDE account.  The AP can be purchased and tied to my MDE account and not yet activated, and the discounts will show up.  But if I don't have the AP tied to my account, I can't see the room discounts in advance to know that there actually is an AP room discount available.

Robo - have your experiences with this been different?


----------



## Robo

Shellyred8 said:


> In my past experience, the AP room rates don't show up as an option for me when I don't have an AP tied to my MDE account.  The AP can be purchased and tied to my MDE account and not yet activated, and the discounts will show up.  But if I don't have the AP tied to my account, I can't see the room discounts in advance to know that there actually is an AP room discount available.
> 
> Robo - have your experiences with this been different?



If you want an AP room, you can call WDW booking and ask, and/or check the Resorts Forum here on the DISboards.

Regardless, my point is that buying an AP in advance is not required to book an AP-rate room.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

if i purchase an AP before my trip online, and get the certificate, would i be able to book FP+ at 30 days out without activating it first? im staying offsite, i work for a hotel chain and as much as id love to stay in the Disney bubble i cant bring myself to not take advantage of a 6 night stay for $200, lol. so if booking FP+ with an AP at 30 days without it being officially activated is a possibility, ill buy soon, but if not then i may as well wait til i get there and purchase in person as it wont do me any good til im there anyway.


----------



## Robo

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> if i purchase an AP before my trip online, and get the certificate, would i be able to book FP+ at 30 days out without activating it first? im staying offsite...


Yes.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Robo said:


> Yes.



thank you


----------



## StacyStrong

Does anyone think AP prices will go up again this year? I'm looking to upgrade package tickets I have in December, but I'm worried that the cost will increase before then.


----------



## SUSIEQ

Robo, I've got 10 or so 7 day tickets that I had planned to upgrade to DVC APs in future years. Do you think I should go ahead and upgrade to certificates now? I'm worried if they change the MYW ticket structure, you won't be able to upgrade these tickets(you'd have to use them as is). Just wanted your opinion.


----------



## Robo

StacyStrong said:


> Does anyone think AP prices will go up again this year? I'm looking to upgrade package tickets I have in December, but I'm worried that the cost will increase before then.



Nobody knows.


----------



## Robo

SUSIEQ said:


> Robo, I've got 10 or so 7 day tickets that I had planned to upgrade to DVC APs in future years. Do you think I should go ahead and upgrade to certificates now? I'm worried if they change the MYW ticket structure, you won't be able to upgrade these tickets(you'd have to use them as is). Just wanted your opinion.



Convert to certificates if (at the time you do so) the certificates have an "expiration date" that fits your plans.


----------



## SUSIEQ

Robo said:


> Convert to certificates if (at the time you do so) the certificates have an "expiration date" that fits your plans.


I thought AP certificates did not expire. Just trying to make some plans and don't want to shoot myself in the foot.


----------



## Robo

SUSIEQ said:


> I thought AP certificates did not expire. Just trying to make some plans and don't want to shoot myself in the foot.


Current (as of latest info) AP certificates expire at the end of the year 2030.

If that wiil change between now and when you get YOUR certificates, nobody knows.


----------



## SUSIEQ

Robo said:


> Current (as of latest info) AP certificates expire at the end of the year 2030.
> 
> If that wiil that change between now and when you get YOUR certificates, nobody knows.


Thanks. Planning on doing this around the first of October.


----------



## 4Hawks

We upgraded two of our 1-day tickets to 3-day FL resident tickets during our trip last week. We were credited what we paid for them, not the face value.

These were tickets we purchased using the GM employee discount. I am guessing these tickets come directly from Disney and that is why there is no price bridging?


----------



## Robo

4Hawks said:


> We upgraded two of our 1-day tickets to 3-day FL resident tickets during our trip last week. We were credited what we paid for them, no the face value.
> 
> These were tickets we purchased using the GM employee discount. I am guessing these tickets come directly from Disney and that is why there is no price bridging?


There are some discounted tickets that are not price-bridged due to their highly-discounted price. 
Regardless, DID you purchase these tickets directly from a Disney ticket booth at WDW?


----------



## thorn

hi! my brother-in-law is giving us tickets they bought for MNSSHP that they can't use. They are already linked with his MDE. What is the easiest way for him to transfer the tickets to us? i see that he could add us to his F&F list, would he need to add all four people he wanted to transfer the tickets to, or can he just add me and transfer all 4?


----------



## Robo

thorn said:


> hi! my brother-in-law is giving us tickets they bought for MNSSHP that they can't use.
> 
> They are already linked with his MDE. What is the easiest way for him to transfer the tickets to us?
> 1. i see that he could add us to his F&F list,
> 2. would he need to add all four people he wanted to transfer the tickets to, or can he just add me and transfer all 4?



1. Yup.
2. _Each person_ being there would likely be easier/faster.
Otherwise, you'd have to do the second step of "re-transferring" to the others.


----------



## thorn

I don't mind reassigning them to my family members if it's possible for him to just add me and not everyone. some of them are kids and don't have their own accounts


----------



## Robo

thorn said:


> I don't mind reassigning them to my family members if it's possible for him to just add me and not everyone. some of them are kids and don't have their own accounts



OK. Go for it.
Have a great trip!


----------



## thorn

thank you!


----------



## Alabama Minnie

I currently have a AP that expires END of NOV. but I plan to get a new AP for our trip this DEC.

 Will I be able to make FP for DEC. in OCT. under the current AP,  or will I have to buy the second one prior to OCT. FP time to cover FP's for the DEC. trip?

Hope I'm not tooo confusing.


----------



## Robo

Alabama Minnie said:


> I currently have a AP that expires END of NOV. but I plan to get a new AP for our trip this DEC.
> 
> 1. Will I be able to make FP for DEC. in OCT. under the current AP,
> 2. or will I have to buy the second one prior to OCT. FP time to cover FP's for the DEC. trip?
> 
> Hope I'm not tooo confusing.


1. Nope.
2. Yes.
You’ll want to RENEW your current AP up to 60 days before your
current APs expiration date. Then, your FP booking will be fine.


----------



## King Dominic

We booked a stay through David's for 11/25-11/30. They didn't have any other availability for 11/30-12/1, so I booked through Disneyworld.com and bought 5 day park tickets with that reservation. Both reservations are in MDE. Will I be able to book FP+ for 11/25 60 days out?


----------



## Robo

King Dominic said:


> We booked a stay through David's for 11/25-11/30. They didn't have any other availability for 11/30-12/1, so I booked through Disneyworld.com and bought 5 day park tickets with that reservation. Both reservations are in MDE.
> 
> Will I be able to book FP+ for 11/25 60 days out?



Nope.

If by "David's," you mean a DVC points broker...

What you should do is call back and cancel the TICKETS that go with your WDW resort, 
and just book "room-only." (You don't save any money by booking tickets along with a room, anyway.) 
Then, purchase tickets (from Disney... or BETTER, from a ticket discounter,) and put those new tickets into your MDX account. Then, you can book advance FP starting from 60 days in advance.


----------



## Alabama Minnie

Robo said:


> 1. Nope.
> 2. Yes.
> You’ll want to RENEW your current AP up to 60 days before your
> current APs expiration date. Then, your FP booking will be fine.


THANKS!


----------



## WelshDH@98CPAlum

Sorry if this has been answered - but we are at EPCOT on the last/second day of my moms two day ticket.  Do we need to get to GR before park close to add a day or can we go after Illiminations?


----------



## Robo

WelshDH@98CPAlum said:


> Sorry if this has been answered - but we are at EPCOT on the last/second day of my moms two day ticket.  Do we need to get to GR before park close to add a day or can we go after Illiminations?


Go to Guest Relations right under Spaceship Earth.


----------



## TNBishop

I received 4 complementary park tickets from guest services. Some questions as everything I google turns up employee tickets

1) there is no way to upgrade these for a longer duration or add park hopper?

2) can these be used in any combination of people days? 4 people for 1 day, or 4 days for a single person?

3) Staying at a Disney resort, still magic hours compatible?

4) same fast pass rules as regular tickets?


----------



## Robo

TNBishop said:


> I received 4 complementary park tickets from guest services. Some questions as everything I google turns up employee tickets
> 
> 1) there is no way to upgrade these for a longer duration or add park hopper?
> 
> 2) can these be used in any combination of people days? 4 people for 1 day, or 4 days for a single person?
> 
> 3) Staying at a Disney resort, still magic hours compatible?
> 
> 4) same fast pass rules as regular tickets?


1) No.
2) Yes.
3) Yes.
4) Yes.
They are (basically) “regular” tickets EXCEPT that they are “complimentary” and so have no “price” to start with, and that’s why they have no “monetary value” from which to start “upgrading.”


----------



## wendylovesdisney

I have an old (13 years?) non expiring ticket. Would I be allowed to trade it in, for say a Merry Christmas event ticket?


----------



## Robo

wendylovesdisney said:


> I have an old (13 years?) non expiring ticket. Would I be allowed to trade it in, for say a Merry Christmas event ticket?


Sorry, but no.


----------



## straychicken

I am back with another question....

 I am staying at POR Sept 29-Oct 1 hotel only.  Then POP Oct 1-6 (hotel plus 6 day MYW + 1 fun travel agency/convention tickets).  I want to use 1 day of the tickets on Sept 30.
1.  Can I activate these at the hotel (POR)?
2.  If not, can I activate at Disney Springs on September 29?
3.  If not can I activate them before 8 am EMH at DHS I’m Sept 30.  

Hope to be near front of rope drop crowd but worried about how much trouble activating these tickets will be.


----------



## Robo

straychicken said:


> I am back with another question....
> 
> I am staying at POR Sept 29-Oct 1 hotel only.  Then POP Oct 1-6 (hotel plus 6 day MYW + 1 fun travel agency/convention tickets).  I want to use 1 day of the tickets on Sept 30.
> 1.  Can I activate these at the hotel (POR)?
> 2.  If not, can I activate at Disney Springs on September 29?
> 3.  If not can I activate them before 8 am EMH at DHS I’m Sept 30.
> 
> Hope to be near front of rope drop crowd but worried about how much trouble activating these tickets will be.



You don't need to "activate" regular (non-AP) tickets at all.
Add them to your MDX account so you can make advance-booked FP+.
Then, you can use your MagicBands to enter the parks.


----------



## straychicken

Robo said:


> You don't need to "activate" regular (non-AP) tickets at all.
> Add them to your MDX account so you can make advance-booked FP+.
> Then, you can use your MagicBands to enter the parks.


These tickets were purchased with the room.  I can only make fast passes for after check in to the 2nd stay.  That made me think they needed to be activated.


----------



## Robo

straychicken said:


> These tickets were purchased with the room.  I can only make fast passes for after check in to the 2nd stay.  That made me think they needed to be activated.



In that case, you DO need to go to any Guest Relations and have the tickets "activated"
early.



straychicken said:


> can I activate at Disney Springs on September 29?


Yes. The Guest Relations at DS is called the "Welcome Center."

This brings up the question of why you booked a _package_ for the later dates and not for the earlier dates.

Have fun.


----------



## maroney495

This may have been asked but not finding it with search.....  If I purchased a 4 day hopper with extra day from a ticket vendor (not directly from Disney) and decided to upgrade to an Annual Pass on an upcoming trip then what amount should be credited for the original ticket?   The cost of a 4 or 5 day hopper....  also, would the start day for the Annual Pass be the first day we used the original ticket or the day of upgrade?


----------



## Robo

maroney495 said:


> This may have been asked but not finding it with search.....  If I purchased a 4 day hopper with extra day from a ticket vendor (not directly from Disney) and decided to upgrade to an Annual Pass on an upcoming trip then what amount should be credited for the original ticket?
> 1. The cost of a 4 or 5 day hopper....  also,
> 2. would the start day for the Annual Pass be the first day we used the original ticket or the day of upgrade?



1. That kind of ticket is a standard 5-day ticket.
(The "one day free" is just advertising puffery.)
2. First use of the original ticket.


----------



## pooch

We had 1 leftover 3 day park hopper from our Free DDP visit last November.  DD has an AP & didn't use her ticket.  She just reassigned the unused ticket to me (excuse to visit!!!) but it is showing an expiration date of 1/15/19?  I though unused tickets didn't expire?  Do I have to plan a trip soon???


----------



## Robo

pooch said:


> We had 1 leftover 3 day park hopper from our Free DDP visit last November.  DD has an AP & didn't use her ticket.  She just reassigned the unused ticket to me (excuse to visit!!!) but it is showing an expiration date of 1/15/19?  I though unused tickets didn't expire?  Do I have to plan a trip soon???



Tickets issued within the past few years DO have expiration dates.

If you don't begin using a ticket before it's expiration date, you can't use it for admission, but you can receive its original purchase value toward the purchase of a NEW ticket
at such time as you are ready to buy one.


----------



## pooch

So I don't lose it entirely, just have to pay the difference.  Good because my next trip isn't until February!!  Thank you as always Robo for your wealth of knowledge!!


----------



## Robo

pooch said:


> So I don't lose it entirely, just have to pay the difference.  Good because my next trip isn't until February!!



However, you likely won't be able to book FPs in advance of your trip, if you only have an "expired ticket" (during the dates of your upcoming trip)
in your MDX account.

(We don't know this, for sure, as none of these kind of tickets have yet expired.)


----------



## pooch

Maybe I will try to book them prior to the expiration date.  I expect to stay on site so my 60 day window will be open prior to the tickets expiration date.  Once on my MDE, I think they will stay there no matter what happens with the ticket.  I will report back!!


----------



## Robo

pooch said:


> Maybe I will try to book them prior to the expiration date.  I expect to stay on site so my 60 day window will be open prior to the tickets expiration date.  Once on my MDE, I think they will stay there no matter what happens with the ticket.  I will report back!!



As far as I know...
It doesn't matter if your tickets are valid on dates during the time BEFORE your trip.
The tickets need to be valid on and during the dates OF your trip, when you will be USING those FPs.

This is the case for guests with active APs that are currently still active on dates BEFORE their upcoming trip, but they cannot book FPs in advance FOR USE on dates when they will be at WDW which come AFTER their current AP is expired.


----------



## pooch

Oh now I get it.  So could I do exchange for a new ticket prior to my arrival?  Or does it have to be in person?  If so, could DD who lives down there do it for me?  OR I could just make FPs for DD and DGS (who's ticket will have to be purchased anyway) and not worry about me.


----------



## 4Hawks

Robo said:


> There are some discounted tickets that are not price-bridged due to their highly-discounted price.
> Regardless, DID you purchase these tickets directly from a Disney ticket booth at WDW?



No. We ordered them by fax and they were mailed from "Disney Destinations".


----------



## Duck143

I want to buy 4 AP's and use Disney gift cards to make the purchase.  My question is, can I purchase each AP as an individual transaction so it makes it a bit simpler with the gift cards or is it best to buy all 4 at the same time?  Is there any difference?


----------



## Robo

Duck143 said:


> I want to buy 4 AP's and use Disney gift cards to make the purchase.  My question is,
> 1. can I purchase each AP as an individual transaction so it makes it a bit simpler with the gift cards or
> 2. is it best to buy all 4 at the same time?
> 3. Is there any difference?



1. Sure.
2. No reason that would be necessary.
3. Nope.


----------



## Robo

4Hawks said:


> No. We ordered them by fax and they were mailed from "Disney Destinations".



AFAIK, if "Disney Destinations" is part of DVC resorts, I think that the tickets they sell are NOT considered as buying "directly from Disney."

I know that if you buy your tickets as part of a Disney Resort package, THOSE tickets are NOT considered as buying "directly from Disney,"
and are eligible for "price bridging" when being upgraded.


----------



## Robo

pooch said:


> Oh now I get it.
> 1. So could I do exchange for a new ticket prior to my arrival?
> 2. Or does it have to be in person?
> 3. If so, could DD who lives down there do it for me?
> 4. OR I could just make FPs for DD and DGS (who's ticket will have to be purchased anyway) and not worry about me.


1. Nobody knows.
2. I'd say, that's "likely" the case.
3. Yes.
4. Booking FPs in advance is much preferable to waiting until day-of (or nearly day-of.)
(I don't LIKE it that way, but that's the way Disney has rearranged trip priorities.)


----------



## pooch

Thanks Robo, as long as DGS and 1 adult can get FPs at 60 days we are good.  Neither DD nor I really care much about the rides as we go a lot.  DGS is (always!) the important one. As long as we have the ones he wants with 1 of us to go on with him.  We can try to get single FPs to line up if possible when we get there.


----------



## magyargirl

Just a bit of fyi. I bought our tickets weeks ago thru my employers perksatwork program that got us significant discounts on our 3 tickets. Well I decided to upgrade my 10 day base to an AP and yesterday I called Disney to see if at all possible to upgrade to AP over the phone. Took some time and the CM did some checking...she was awesome ..and got my ticket upgraded. Gave me a confirmarion # and when I checked my MDE my AP was already linked. They credited me the full rack rate too.

Another poster on a different thread posted how they upgraded an UT 5 day to an 8 day over the phone as well. So maybe this is the new norm?

I am so happy its done and I don't have to hassle with it when we get there. Just gotta go to will call. Yeah!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

magyargirl said:


> Just a bit of fyi. I bought our tickets weeks ago thru my employers perksatwork program that got us significant discounts on our 3 tickets. Well I decided to upgrade my 10 day base to an AP and yesterday I called Disney to see if at all possible to upgrade to AP over the phone. Took some time and the CM did some checking...she was awesome ..and got my ticket upgraded. Gave me a confirmarion # and when I checked my MDE my AP was already linked. They credited me the full rack rate too.
> 
> Another poster on a different thread posted how they upgraded an UT 5 day to an 8 day over the phone as well. So maybe this is the new norm?
> 
> I am so happy its done and I don't have to hassle with it when we get there. Just gotta go to will call. Yeah!!




WOW this is great info. I keep putting off the ticket upgrade because I don't feel like dealing with it in person. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## magyargirl

Only thing I wish is that I could get my AP magicband before our trip. But i was told I have to wait unril we get there and I start using my AP.


----------



## SaharanTea

magyargirl said:


> Only thing I wish is that I could get my AP magicband before our trip. But i was told I have to wait unril we get there and I start using my AP.



Really good info.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## disneydreamer1211

Hello Ticket Experts! I hope you can put my mind at ease or help me resolve my question. I have 10 day MYW tickets that I purchased as a package with my onsite hotel reservation and I have a question on when they activate. We are arrive to our resort the evening of Jan 27, 2018 and won't go to our first park until Jan 28. During my planning, I've counted the first day as Jan 28 and the 10th day as Feb 6. We will be leaving early evening of Feb 7 and won't be going to a park that day either. I was assuming the 10 days of park days would be Jan 28 - Feb 6. I am now coming to the realization that those park tickets may activate Jan 27 and only be good through Feb 5. Will I need to buy another day of tickets or am I safe with day 1 being Jan 28??  Or do I not have an issue since I have 14 days to use them and we will have rest days (no park days) in between?

Many thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## magyargirl

disneydreamer1211 said:


> Hello Ticket Experts! I hope you can put my mind at ease or help me resolve my question. I have 10 day MYW tickets that I purchased as a package with my onsite hotel reservation and I have a question on when they activate. We are arrive to our resort the evening of Jan 27, 2018 and won't go to our first park until Jan 28. During my planning, I've counted the first day as Jan 28 and the 10th day as Feb 6. We will be leaving early evening of Feb 7 and won't be going to a park that day either. I was assuming the 10 days of park days would be Jan 28 - Feb 6. I am now coming to the realization that those park tickets may activate Jan 27 and only be good through Feb 5. Will I need to buy another day of tickets or am I safe with day 1 being Jan 28??  Or do I not have an issue since I have 14 days to use them and we will have rest days (no park days) in between?
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your help!!


Your tickets dont activate until your first scan at the parks. Starting with that day you have 14 days to use your 10 day allotment...which does not have to be consecutive. You will be good to go with your dates.


----------



## disneydreamer1211

magyargirl said:


> Your tickets dont activate until your first scan at the parks. Starting with that day you have 14 days to use your 10 day allotment...which does not have to be consecutive. You will be good to go with your dates.



Thank you for the response! I had a moment of panic and you have eased my mind


----------



## magyargirl

disneydreamer1211 said:


> Thank you for the response! I had a moment of panic and you have eased my mind


No problem! I wanted to ask...how many days do u plan on being at the parks? If you have rest days in between, you won't be there all of the 10 days. It is not a huge difference going with a 7 day vs a 10 day but every penny counts.


----------



## parkhopmom

I am considering buying our tickets through my daughters employer using Tickets at Work. If anybody has used this I was wondering if its better to use the e ticket option or have the hard ticket delivered. I think I would feel better to have the ticket in my hand and I do have time before I need to do my fast passes. E ticket would be convenient, but I don't know if there has been any issues linking these. We are staying onsite and have magic bands, so I shouldn't need to pick up a hard ticket when we arrive. I don't really know anything about doing it this way, I just heard about this, so any opinions would be helpful!


----------



## magyargirl

parkhopmom said:


> I am considering buying our tickets through my daughters employer using Tickets at Work. If anybody has used this I was wondering if its better to use the e ticket option or have the hard ticket delivered. I think I would feel better to have the ticket in my hand and I do have time before I need to do my fast passes. E ticket would be convenient, but I don't know if there has been any issues linking these. We are staying onsite and have magic bands, so I shouldn't need to pick up a hard ticket when we arrive. I don't really know anything about doing it this way, I just heard about this, so any opinions would be helpful!


U should be fine with the-ticket. But...even a mailed ticket comes with a confirmation that you can link to MDE.

I will say that when I was looking for tickets...I found them cheaper thru touringplans.com ticket finder than ticketsatwork because their prices dont include taxes and fees and the 3rd party sites generally do. 

Just make sure u are comparing apples to apples.


----------



## parkhopmom

magyargirl said:


> U should be fine with the-ticket. But...even a mailed ticket comes with a confirmation that you can link to MDE.
> 
> I will say that when I was looking for tickets...I found them cheaper thru touringplans.com ticket finder than ticketsatwork because their prices dont include taxes and fees and the 3rd party sites generally do.
> 
> Just make sure u are comparing apples to apples.



Thanks for your reply! I did a little more research. I didn't realize that was a before tax price and that they charged a fee. I don't know how much the fee is, but Undercover Tourist has the same deal at a better price, tax included, no fee.Thanks for pointing that out to me. I usually catch those things!


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

Question. I’ve just purchased an annual pass. I haven’t been to a park yet to activate it. I got an email with a barcode.  Will I receive anything in the mail? Some sort of welcome package? Or is that it?


----------



## ewturner

magyargirl said:


> Just a bit of fyi. I bought our tickets weeks ago thru my employers perksatwork program that got us significant discounts on our 3 tickets. Well I decided to upgrade my 10 day base to an AP and yesterday I called Disney to see if at all possible to upgrade to AP over the phone. Took some time and the CM did some checking...she was awesome ..and got my ticket upgraded. Gave me a confirmarion # and when I checked my MDE my AP was already linked. They credited me the full rack rate too.
> 
> Another poster on a different thread posted how they upgraded an UT 5 day to an 8 day over the phone as well. So maybe this is the new norm?
> 
> I am so happy its done and I don't have to hassle with it when we get there. Just gotta go to will call. Yeah!!



Just an FYI to people, I tried to upgrade tickets over the phone that I purchased from officialticketcenter, but got told that I could not since they were purchased through a 3rd party.  I may try again on another day and see if I have better luck.

For those that were successful at this, did you give your confirmation code from purchase or the actual ticket number?


----------



## Robo

MamaMaleficent2016 said:


> Question. I’ve just purchased an annual pass. I haven’t been to a park yet to activate it. I got an email with a barcode.  Will I receive anything in the mail? Some sort of welcome package? Or is that it?


You MIGHT get more stuff, but you don’t NEED anything else.
You’re good to activate the AP.


----------



## Robo

ewturner said:


> Just an FYI to people, I tried to upgrade tickets over the phone that I purchased from officialticketcenter, but got told that I could not since they were purchased through a 3rd party.  I may try again on another day and see if I have better luck.
> 
> For those that were successful at this, did you give your confirmation code from purchase or the actual ticket number?


I figured that if this process is changing (there is, so far, very little official info) it may take awhile for it to become “the norm.”

It has always been *possible *for WDW to upgrade third party tickets in advance, but in the past they chose not to.
There were cases in the past when they would do so, but it did not signal a new change in policy.
It remains to be seen if the recent couple of cases are a bellwether of things to come... or just isolated cases of “ ask nicely” and hope for a cooperative CM.
As always, stay tuned.


----------



## magyargirl

parkhopmom said:


> Thanks for your reply! I did a little more research. I didn't realize that was a before tax price and that they charged a fee. I don't know how much the fee is, but Undercover Tourist has the same deal at a better price, tax included, no fee.Thanks for pointing that out to me. I usually catch those things!


I am glad to help! I ran into the same issue. i didn't realize at first either and thought what a great deal...until I went to the checkout. When purchasing multiple tickets...those taxes and fees add up fast!


----------



## magyargirl

Robo said:


> I figured that if this process is changing (there is, so far, very little official info) it may take awhile for it to become “the norm.”
> 
> It has always been *possible *for WDW to upgrade third party tickets in advance, but in the past they chose not to.
> There were cases in the past when they would do so, but it did not signal a new change in policy.
> It remains to be seen if the recent couple of cases are a bellwether of things to come... or just isolated cases of “ ask nicely” and hope for a cooperative CM.
> As always, stay tuned.


I didn't give them any confirmation. But they asked for my email and account info. I already had the tickets linked to MDE. I just tols her I wanted my 10 day base upgraded to AP. It took a few minutes of confirming but ahe got it done. Maybe try to link ur ticket to MDE if you haven't yet and then try calling back again. 

I called 407-566-4985 option 5 (i think).


----------



## magyargirl

ewturner said:


> Just an FYI to people, I tried to upgrade tickets over the phone that I purchased from officialticketcenter, but got told that I could not since they were purchased through a 3rd party.  I may try again on another day and see if I have better luck.
> 
> For those that were successful at this, did you give your confirmation code from purchase or the actual ticket number?


I meant to reply here...
I didn't give them any confirmation. But they asked for my email and account info. I already had the tickets linked to MDE. I just tols her I wanted my 10 day base upgraded to AP. It took a few minutes of confirming but ahe got it done. Maybe try to link ur ticket to MDE if you haven't yet and then try calling back again. 

I called 407-566-4985 option 5 (i think


----------



## ewturner

magyargirl said:


> I meant to reply here...
> I didn't give them any confirmation. But they asked for my email and account info. I already had the tickets linked to MDE. I just tols her I wanted my 10 day base upgraded to AP. It took a few minutes of confirming but ahe got it done. Maybe try to link ur ticket to MDE if you haven't yet and then try calling back again.
> 
> I called 407-566-4985 option 5 (i think



Thanks. I'm hopping on me next attempt I get better results.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So it's only department of defense contractors who are eligible for the armed forces discount?

No other federal contractors?


----------



## Robo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So it's only department of defense contractors who are eligible for the armed forces discount?
> 
> No other federal contractors?



*THIS* is one of the more complete postings on Military tickets, etc.


----------



## ewturner

magyargirl said:


> I meant to reply here...
> I didn't give them any confirmation. But they asked for my email and account info. I already had the tickets linked to MDE. I just tols her I wanted my 10 day base upgraded to AP. It took a few minutes of confirming but ahe got it done. Maybe try to link ur ticket to MDE if you haven't yet and then try calling back again.
> 
> I called 407-566-4985 option 5 (i think



I tried again. Tried rewording what I was asking for, but no luck . I had the tickets linked in MDE, but they keep asking for the confirmation number.  I even asked if I could not find the confirmation number could they do it by email address.  He then tried to find the order in the system (which was not going to be there, since it was a third party purchase).  So I think I'm just going to wait till I get there to upgrade, but I would be interested to find out if anyone else has better luck.


----------



## prmatz

Just confirming for those who have done price bridging recently... is it correct that Disney is currently NOT charging for the $20 difference between advance purchase & gate price (that difference is "eliminated" through the upgrading / price bridging process)?

Thanks.


----------



## Robo

prmatz said:


> Just confirming for those who have done price bridging recently... is it correct that Disney is currently NOT charging for the $20 difference between advance purchase & gate price (that difference is "eliminated" through the upgrading / price bridging process)?
> 
> Thanks.



The "gate charge" will be nulled out during the upgrade process.


----------



## prmatz

Robo said:


> The "gate charge" will be nulled out during the upgrade process.



Excellent. Now we will see how this all gets blown out of the water with the new ticketing system just announced!


----------



## Ladyfish77

magyargirl said:


> Just a bit of fyi. I bought our tickets weeks ago thru my employers perksatwork program that got us significant discounts on our 3 tickets. Well I decided to upgrade my 10 day base to an AP and yesterday I called Disney to see if at all possible to upgrade to AP over the phone. Took some time and the CM did some checking...she was awesome ..and got my ticket upgraded. Gave me a confirmarion # and when I checked my MDE my AP was already linked. They credited me the full rack rate too.





magyargirl said:


> I didn't give them any confirmation. But they asked for my email and account info. I already had the tickets linked to MDE. I just tols her I wanted my 10 day base upgraded to AP. It took a few minutes of confirming but ahe got it done. Maybe try to link ur ticket to MDE if you haven't yet and then try calling back again.
> 
> I called 407-566-4985 option 5 (i think).


Thanks for the information on your experience.  I had asked a couple of pages back about upgrading a military salute ticket to an AP.  Because I have another ticket that I can put on my DH account to allow us to book FP for all the days were are at WDW I wasn't going to attempt to upgrade the salute ticket to AP over the phone (I planned to do it in person once we arrive).  Since you had luck, I may give it a go.  I'll respond back if I am successful.  Luckily if they won't do it, I'm still covered for making FP.  It would make things much easier if I can do this over the phone.


----------



## LaRaine

Thinking through all of our options to lock in prices before increase. I have a variety of ideas including APs and booking a bounce back with free dining for December 2019. 

My question is that a bounce back requires 4 day park hoppers. If the bb is booked- can we apply the cost of the park hoppers toward APs before we arrive or do we need to let them be unused and applied after the trip?


----------



## tlmadden73

magyargirl said:


> I meant to reply here...
> I didn't give them any confirmation. But they asked for my email and account info. I already had the tickets linked to MDE. I just tols her I wanted my 10 day base upgraded to AP. It took a few minutes of confirming but ahe got it done. Maybe try to link ur ticket to MDE if you haven't yet and then try calling back again.
> 
> I called 407-566-4985 option 5 (i think


Wow.
I may try this as well.

I have some old 5-day (non-hopper) tickets (no expiration date - purchased in Feb. 2017) that I got from UT and been wanting to upgrade them to AP. I have been told I needed to do that in person, but this gives me hope to just do it early over the phone so I don't have to spend time at Guest Services on my arrival day.

I wasn't planning on linking them to my MDE account and just get them upgraded in person, but if linking them in MDE will help get an AP purchased ahead of time over the phone (just to potentially avoid any price increase before November), I may try this.

Though .. with all these price increases, maybe I am just better off keeping those 5-day tickets for a future 2020-2021 trip.  $1027 for three 5-day tickets will seem like a steal in a few years  .. especially if you go at the new "peak" times.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Looking to add another AP to our group, but with the new pricing structure going in effect in October we are looking at just buying the AP directly instead of upgrading a park hopper. Hoping to confirm how this works. 

1. Buy the AP and make sure it is linked to MDE
2. Book fast passes as normal for resort stay
3. Show up at park and either a ticket window or guest relations can activate?
4. Scan into park and start having a magical time! 

Did I get that right? Thanks!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Looking to add another AP to our group, but with the new pricing structure going in effect in October we are looking at just buying the AP directly instead of upgrading a park hopper. Hoping to confirm how this works.
> 
> 1. Buy the AP and make sure it is linked to MDE
> 2. Book fast passes as normal for resort stay
> 3. Show up at park and either a ticket window or guest relations can activate?
> 4. Scan into park and start having a magical time!
> 
> Did I get that right? Thanks!




Yep!


----------



## *I'msoooBelle*

Hi there! 

Will be buying FL Resident tickets via the Disney site, will they be active in my MDX and will I be able to make the FP reservations 60 days in advance since I’ll be staying at a Disney resort? I understand that I’ll have to visit a Guest Relations desk prior to entering the parks to show proof of residency. 

Thanks so much for the response!


----------



## *I'msoooBelle*

Just thought of another question, does anyone know what the blackout dates are for 2019 for FL Resident entrance tickets?
TIA!!


----------



## Robo

*I'msoooBelle* said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Will be buying FL Resident tickets via the Disney site,
> 1.  will they be active in my MDX and
> 2. will I be able to make the FP reservations 60 days in advance since I’ll be staying at a Disney resort?
> 3. I understand that I’ll have to visit a Guest Relations desk prior to entering the parks to show proof of residency.
> 
> Thanks so much for the response!


1. If you order them through your MDX account, then yes.
2. Yes.
3. Correct.


----------



## maroney495

Looking for some guidance and options??
I purchased 5 day hoppers from a 3rd party seller as I always do for a planned December 2018 trip....Because of medical reasons and upcoming surgery we have had to postpone the trip till March 2019 or even possibly December 2019...   I "accidently" found out that the tickets I purchased are no longer the same as I have always purchased and will "keep" unexpired until first use.   I am told that they will expire Dec 31, 2018.........  I have scoured the tickets and do not see that information on them anywhere but never the less I am trying to weigh my options for tickets now.   I can return the tickets to the seller as I have not attached them to my account and be refunded 95% of cost.   But am trying to figure my options for tickets for the March trip.   I currently have a room only reservation booked so it has no tickets included.]]

Anyone ever experienced this and what did you do?  Options??
Thanks!!


----------



## Robo

maroney495 said:


> Looking for some guidance and options??
> I purchased 5 day hoppers from a 3rd party seller as I always do for a planned December 2018 trip....Because of medical reasons and upcoming surgery we have had to postpone the trip till March 2019 or even possibly December 2019...   I "accidently" found out that the tickets I purchased are no longer the same as I have always purchased and will "keep" unexpired until first use.   I am told that they will expire Dec 31, 2018.........  I have scoured the tickets and do not see that information on them anywhere but never the less I am trying to weigh my options for tickets now.   I can return the tickets to the seller as I have not attached them to my account and be refunded 95% of cost.   But am trying to figure my options for tickets for the March trip.   I currently have a room only reservation booked so it has no tickets included.]]
> 
> Anyone ever experienced this and what did you do?  Options??
> Thanks!!



If they actually do expire before your trip, you will be able to use their "Disney value" (at the time of their original printing) toward the
purchase of new tickets when you are ready to travel.

You need to decide if that will be a better "deal" than returning the ticket(s) to Undercover Tourist now and getting a 95% refund (if they will still allow that.)


----------



## maroney495

So am I understanding that even if the tickets have expired but are not used when we do go that Disney will give us credit toward new tickets at a customer service location to purchase new 5 day hoppers and just pay the difference in cost?


----------



## huskies90

Hard to decipher with all the posts. Hoping to get the following answered. I have not bought any tickets yet. I was planning to buy hoppers from UT and upgrading for these 2 scenarios:

1 Trip October 6 - 12. My AP has expired. Plan: buy multi day hopper from UT and then upgrade/bridge to DVC AP. I assume this can still be done since it is before the new pricing structure which starts on Oct 16. Correct?

2 Trip Jan 9 -13. This trip will be with my kids who need tickets. Plan to buy 2 5 day Hoppers from UT. Can the current tickets from UT be bought now and used for this trip Jan? Or will they become invalid after Oct 16? Also these tickets MAY want to be upgraded to DVC AP's too but we are not sure yet. Will we be able to bridge these tickets to DVC AP's?


----------



## Robo

maroney495 said:


> So am I understanding that even if the tickets have expired but are not used when we do go that Disney will give us credit toward new tickets at a customer service location to purchase new 5 day hoppers and just pay the difference in cost?



According to Disney ticket info, that's correct.


----------



## Robo

huskies90 said:


> Hard to decipher with all the posts. Hoping to get the following answered. I have not bought any tickets yet. I was planning to buy hoppers from UT and upgrading for these 2 scenarios:
> 
> 1. Trip October 6 - 12. My AP has expired. Plan: buy multi day hopper from UT and then upgrade/bridge to DVC AP. I assume this can still be done since it is before the new pricing structure which starts on Oct 16. Correct?
> 
> 2. Trip Jan 9 -13. This trip will be with my kids who need tickets. Plan to buy 2 5 day Hoppers from UT.
> 2a. Can the current tickets from UT be bought now and used for this trip Jan? Or will they become invalid after Oct 16? Also these tickets MAY want to be upgraded to DVC AP's too but we are not sure yet.
> 2b. Will we be able to bridge these tickets to DVC AP's?



1. Sounds right to me.
2a. Disney has never rendered legitimate tickets "invalid."
2b. I don't know.
It would be unlikely that they would not allow upgrading in SOME form.
Don't yet know the specifics of "bridging" with new type of tickets.


----------



## magyargirl

tlmadden73 said:


> Wow.
> I may try this as well.
> 
> I have some old 5-day (non-hopper) tickets (no expiration date - purchased in Feb. 2017) that I got from UT and been wanting to upgrade them to AP. I have been told I needed to do that in person, but this gives me hope to just do it early over the phone so I don't have to spend time at Guest Services on my arrival day.
> 
> I wasn't planning on linking them to my MDE account and just get them upgraded in person, but if linking them in MDE will help get an AP purchased ahead of time over the phone (just to potentially avoid any price increase before November), I may try this.
> 
> Though .. with all these price increases, maybe I am just better off keeping those 5-day tickets for a future 2020-2021 trip.  $1027 for three 5-day tickets will seem like a steal in a few years  .. especially if you go at the new "peak" times.


I would wait until you know when you need at AP for sure especially if prices keep going up. 

I don't know for sure if linking the tixket to MDE helped but I know they just asked for my email, address and name and I was able to get it done. And so did the other poster on the othrr thread regarding that 5 day ticket.


----------



## blakefamily

If I buy 4 day MYW tickets thru UT for the 3 of us in my family and then were to call WDW to upgrade mine to AP, can I pay over the phone with GC for the upgrade ?


----------



## mster425

I see that a few people have successfully upgraded UT tickets to APs

*Has anyone successfully added days onto third party tickets over the phone?*

I did call ticketing once and asked and they said no, just wondering if it's worth calling a few more times.  I also asked if she knew how price bridging on site was going to work after Oct, and she said nope- they know as much as we do and that they learn new things from people who call in all the time 

(my tickets are Costco, linked in MDE, going in november, and I was planning on adding a day to our tickets when we got there- going from 5 day to 6 day hoppers. new ticket structure makes this impossible to budget and I can imagine it being $$)


----------



## SABeasley98

I have a 10 day UT ticket that I planned to upgrade to AP when I arrive on Nov 2nd.  Do I need to try to do this over the phone before Oct 16th?


----------



## Robo

SABeasley98 said:


> I have a 10 day UT ticket that I planned to upgrade to AP when I arrive on Nov 2nd.  Do I need to try to do this over the phone before Oct 16th?



Nobody knows.
You can certainly TRY to do it ASAP... and be sure to "ask nicely."

OTOH, It MIGHT even be easier AFTER Oct. 16, (part of a "new system.")
And, it very well could be that the AP price will go up on Oct. 16.
But again, nobody knows.


----------



## joyjoy

I reeeaaaallly apologize for asking this as I know it's up there somewhere, but my searching is not effective.  So, on our trip 9/1 - 9/12 this year, we upgraded to APs.  Woohoo!  They are already linked to our MDE.  So, should we be refunded the amount of the Memory Maker we bought for that trip?  Or is it just included on trips going forward?  If it is supposed to be refunded, who do I call?   Thanks.


----------



## Robo

joyjoy said:


> I reeeaaaallly apologize for asking this as I know it's up there somewhere, but my searching is not effective.  So, on our trip 9/1 - 9/12 this year, we upgraded to APs.  Woohoo!  They are already linked to our MDE.  So,
> 
> 1. should we be refunded the amount of the Memory Maker we bought for that trip?
> 2. Or is it just included on trips going forward?
> 3. If it is supposed to be refunded, who do I call?   Thanks.



1. You need to nicely ask that its cost be refunded.
2. Good for all trips during the life of your AP.
(Your AP would have been back-dated to the start of your 9-01-18 trip.)
3. You can try calling WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat

Or,  you can go to any Guest Relations window after you arrive.


----------



## joyjoy

Robo said:


> 1. You need to nicely ask that its cost be refunded.
> 2. Good for all trips during the life of your AP.
> (Your AP would have been back-dated to the start of your 9-01-18 trip.)
> 3. You can try calling WDW Ticketing:
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
> 
> Or,  you can go to any Guest Relations window after you arrive.



Merci, Robo!
They did indeed back-date the AP, it expires 8/31/19.  I'll give them a call tomorrow and be super duper nice.  Thanks again!


----------



## Robo

joyjoy said:


> Merci, Robo!
> They did indeed back-date the AP, it expires 8/31/19.  I'll give them a call tomorrow and be super duper nice.  Thanks again!



Hmmmm.
You originally said that your trip began 9/1/18.
Did you actually go into a theme park on 8/31/18?


----------



## joyjoy

Robo said:


> Hmmmm.
> You originally said that your trip began 9/1/18.
> Did you actually go into a theme park on 8/31/18?



Whoops, no, we didn't arrive until 9/1, which was the first day we used our hopper passes.  Our APs expire on 9/2/19.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## disneykins

I've read the 26 pages on the other thread and must have missed something, and have a question. We are going for 2 weeks at DVC in March 2019 and again for a month from Feb. 1, 2020. Our plan is to buy DVC Gold Annual Passes. Is that still the best plan? I wanted to wait to buy them to save the money but would it be better to buy them now before the price inevitably goes up?
I know there are blackout dates around Christmas and Easter but that doesn't affect us. Can they add more blackout dates, even after I buy the pass? I'm thinking they might want to do that when Star Wars opens.
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Robo

disneykins said:


> We are going for 2 weeks at DVC in March 2019 and again for a month from Feb. 1, 2020.
> Our plan is to buy DVC Gold Annual Passes.
> 1. Is that still the best plan?
> 2. I wanted to wait to buy them to save the money but
> 3. would it be better to buy them now before the price inevitably goes up?
> 4. I know there are blackout dates around Christmas and Easter but that doesn't affect us.
> 5. Can they add more blackout dates, even after I buy the pass?
> 6. I'm thinking they might want to do that when Star Wars opens.


1. It is a very safe bet that a month and a half worth of tickets would be substantially more costly than buying _any_ kind of AP.
2. Yup.
3. Another good bet is that current prices will be lower than future prices.
4. OK.
5. Anything is possible.
6. Could be.
If that happens, and it does impact your plans, you could upgrade to a higher level of AP
(at such time as it might become necessary.)
That would certainly be less expensive than buying a comparable number of standard tickets
for your extended stays.


----------



## disneykins

Thanks for the quick reply. Especially helpful was #6 "upgrade to a higher level of AP". That never occurred to me. lol. 
To buy the DVC gold annual pass, do I just buy a voucher online and then add it to my DME online so I can do FP+ at 60 days out and then activate the voucher at guest services when we arrive?
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## erionm

disneykins said:


> To buy the DVC gold annual pass, do I just buy a voucher online and then add it to my DME online so I can do FP+ at 60 days out and then activate the voucher at guest services when we arrive?


If you purchase online, it should automatically be linked to your MDE profile.  If not auto linked, it can be linked manually.  Once linked to MDE, you can make advance FP+ selections.

Once you arrive at WDW, you need to stop at any Park Ticket Window or Guest Relations Location to active the pass.  You will need your DVC Membership ID Card and all adults (ages 18+) need to show a photo id that has the same address as the membership.


----------



## disneykins

Never done so much pre-planning before. I can have an MDE profile before I buy the APs? I didn't know that.
Thanks again,
Tony


----------



## jenmsmith

FWIW, as a data point, I’ve called ticketing twice since my AP renewal window opened and both phone CMs were unable to use my UCT 4 day base e-tickets (already linked in MDE) to apply to my renewal. The first one just said it couldn’t be done. The second one said it couldn’t be done because she couldn’t see the value. I pressed a little on that, saying they should be valued as a current 4-day ticket (my parents just bought them a couple of months ago, so they are current stock. We didn’t know we’d be renewing our APs at that point). She said they are only valued at what the third-party paid. So we know that’s not true, but often said at the parks. I’ll try again another day, since a couple of people on the boards here have reported upgrading third party tickets via the phone. It wouldn’t be a huge deal to me, but I have the feeling an AP rate hike will be coming before I renew. So I’d rather take care of it now.


----------



## tlmadden73

jenmsmith said:


> FWIW, as a data point, I’ve called ticketing twice since my AP renewal window opened and both phone CMs were unable to use my UCT 4 day base e-tickets (already linked in MDE) to apply to my renewal. The first one just said it couldn’t be done. The second one said it couldn’t be done because she couldn’t see the value. I pressed a little on that, saying they should be valued as a current 4-day ticket (my parents just bought them a couple of months ago, so they are current stock. We didn’t know we’d be renewing our APs at that point). She said they are only valued at what the third-party paid. So we know that’s not true, but often said at the parks. I’ll try again another day, since a couple of people on the boards here have reported upgrading third party tickets via the phone. It wouldn’t be a huge deal to me, but I have the feeling an AP rate hike will be coming before I renew. So I’d rather take care of it now.


Thanks for trying. 
Just not sure why this wouldn't be able to be done over the phone in today's day and age. More than likely the CM you work with ON SITE is looking at the same computer system as everyone else. I just want to do it sooner than later to avoid the potential AP increase AND to just save myself some time on arrival. 

Though the more I think about it, the more I think I may just hang onto my 5-day tickets (as they were purchased before tickets had expiration dates) and use them way in the future.


----------



## katallo

I am still trying to figure out this new ticket pricing.  If I have a 3 day ticket from UT on hand and we are going in January will there be any problems?


----------



## erionm

katallo said:


> I am still trying to figure out this new ticket pricing.  If I have a 3 day ticket from UT on hand and we are going in January will there be any problems?


The upcoming changes have no effect on usage of tickets purchased prior to 10/16/2018.


----------



## js

tlmadden73 said:


> Thanks for trying.
> Just not sure why this wouldn't be able to be done over the phone in today's day and age. More than likely the CM you work with ON SITE is looking at the same computer system as everyone else. I just want to do it sooner than later to avoid the potential AP increase AND to just save myself some time on arrival.
> 
> Though the more I think about it, the more I think I may just hang onto my 5-day tickets (as they were purchased before tickets had expiration dates) and use them way in the future.



This is exactly what I would do if I had any leftover non expiring tickets. I do have MANY "pluses" left (from when the non expiring 10 day use to come with WP and minigolf) that I haven't used in quite some time but know they are there since I emailed the tickets to guest relations and they came back to me with how many pluses were on each.

I would just buy what you can/need now and use the 5 day tickets in the future for an unexpected quick trip or when you feel the need.
I would, though, make sure that the tickets are set up that they take your new set first and not use days on your old set.


----------



## js

katallo said:


> I am still trying to figure out this new ticket pricing.  If I have a 3 day ticket from UT on hand and we are going in January will there be any problems?



I'm new to this too and just from all the posts and threads I have been reading, I believe this will be fine.  We plan on purchasing tickets before October 16 from UT and also Platinum APs from DVC and Disney. I plan on the UT tickets being used in January and April.


----------



## tlmadden73

js said:


> This is exactly what I would do if I had any leftover non expiring tickets. I do have MANY "pluses" left (from when the non expiring 10 day use to come with WP and minigolf) that I haven't used in quite some time but know they are there since I emailed the tickets to guest relations and they came back to me with how many pluses were on each.
> 
> I would just buy what you can/need now and use the 5 day tickets in the future for an unexpected quick trip or when you feel the need.
> I would, though, make sure that the tickets are set up that they take your new set first and not use days on your old set.


Right . good point .. I will need to make sure to get my AP to be the first in the list to be used. Wish there was a way you could order your own tickets. Would feel better.


----------



## SaintsManiac

tlmadden73 said:


> Right . good point .. I will need to make sure to get my AP to be the first in the list to be used. Wish there was a way you could order your own tickets. Would feel better.




How do you mean?

I have a "fake" friend name listed on my MDE and I reassigned some 6 day PH to it. That way they aren't even linked to the profiles I normally use. It's easy to reassign tickets.


----------



## tlmadden73

SaintsManiac said:


> How do you mean?
> 
> I have a "fake" friend name listed on my MDE and I reassigned some 6 day PH to it. That way they aren't even linked to the profiles I normally use. It's easy to reassign tickets.


Sure .. that is what we call in the IT business a "workaround" .. making a fake account isn't an elegant solution ..like simply assigning a priority number to each of your tickets (or dragging/dropping them) so you know which will be used first.


----------



## krissyh

Apologies if this has been asked.
I have a brief stay booked the first week of December (onsite, tickets, DDP).  Any information on whether or not I will be able to downgrade my tickets if the price is lower since it is low season?
Thank you.


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

I have an unusual question... We currently have a set of AP's for the family that I want to save for as long as possible and a set of 5 day base tickets purchased from visit Orlando...both sets are linked in MDE.

 We have decided to upgrade/ bridge the 5 day set to AP's once we go on our next vacation they DO have expiration dates.

 Will having two sets of AP's linked in MDE cause problems? Will Disney even allow this or should i make some "fake" MDE family members?


----------



## BJC15

Hi...We are visiting in November and have Undercover Tourist ticket vouchers that we will need to have converted to RFID cards. We plan on eating at Grand Flo for lunch on our arrival day. Will we be able to do our ticket conversion at the resort concierge? Thanks.


----------



## Robo

BJC15 said:


> Hi...We are visiting in November and have Undercover Tourist ticket vouchers that we will need to have converted to RFID cards. We plan on eating at Grand Flo for lunch on our arrival day. Will we be able to do our ticket conversion at the resort concierge? Thanks.


Should be fine.

If for some reason that doesn't work, just take a ride on the monorail and stop at MK (Guest Relations outside the gates) or TTC (ticket booths there) and get the cards.


----------



## Robo

Future_WorldPhonencian said:


> I have an unusual question... We currently have a set of AP's for the family that I want to save for as long as possible and a set of 5 day base tickets purchased from visit Orlando...both sets are linked in MDE.
> 
> We have decided to upgrade/ bridge the 5 day set to AP's once we go on our next vacation they DO have expiration dates.
> 
> 1. Will having two sets of AP's linked in MDE cause problems?
> 2. Will Disney even allow this or
> 3. should i make some "fake" MDE family members?



1. No, because the ones you will be HOLDING ONTO will only be "AP certificates" and not activated APs. 
Non-activated AP certificates  cannot be used to enter a park.
2. Sure.
3. You can, if you like, but see #1 above.


----------



## Robo

krissyh said:


> Apologies if this has been asked.
> I have a brief stay booked the first week of December (onsite, tickets, DDP).  Any information on whether or not I will be able to downgrade my tickets if the price is lower since it is low season?
> Thank you.



Downgrades are specifically and expressly not allowed.
(But, it never hurts to "ask nicely.")


----------



## TaraBara

I purchased 6 day PH from UT about 3 weeks ago. They are e-tickets (which are non-refundable) and it said they should be used before 12/31/18. Well, a couple days later we realized we should have gotten 7 day PH. I can’t do a switch through UT so I am wondering what our upgrade price will be once we get to the parks. I don’t know whether I should be looking at current WDW prices for the upgrade or if the e-tickets were somehow still the 2017 prices. Would you be able to help me? 
Thanks!


----------



## Robo

TaraBara said:


> I purchased 6 day PH from UT about 3 weeks ago. They are e-tickets (which are non-refundable) and it said they should be used before 12/31/18. Well, a couple days later we realized we should have gotten 7 day PH. I can’t do a switch through UT so I am wondering what our upgrade price will be once we get to the parks.
> 
> I don’t know whether I should be looking at current WDW prices for the upgrade or if the e-tickets were somehow still the 2017 prices. Would you be able to help me?



The simplest answer is that "2017" tickets expire 12/31/18, and "2018" tickets expire 12/31/19.

HOWEVER...
The only way to know for sure is to contact UT directly and ask.
Which I would do, for sure.


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Robo
Can I reassign a ticket to someone more than once?
 It is currently under my name and for the duration of my trip I want to reassign it to my son (who is not going on the trip) and then after the trip reassign it back to me.
I am trying to protect my Non expiring Ticket in my MDE account for future use.
I hope this makes sense
Thanks 
Mel


----------



## Robo

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Robo
> 1. Can I reassign a ticket to someone more than once?
> 2.  It is currently under my name and for the duration of my trip I want to reassign it to my son (who is not going on the trip)
> 3. and then after the trip reassign it back to me.
> 4. I am trying to protect my Non expiring Ticket in my MDE account for future use.
> 5. I hope this makes sense
> 6. Thanks
> 7. Mel


1. Yes. As many times as you like, before it has started being used.
2. OK.
3. That'll work.
4. OK.
5. A normal situation.
6. You're welcome.
7. Robo


----------



## FoodieFriend

ugh. This new pricing format is concerning me for my trip planned for Dec 2019. I usually buy my MYW tickets from my local ITT office as a DoD employee (not military so I've never purchased Salute tickets) & when I asked the ITT employees when the MYW tickets they sell expire, I was told by their manager Feb 2019. Is that even possible? All the expiration dates from the beginning of this thread say it will either be Dec 2018 or Dec 2019, which "born on" year would that make the ticket worth? Whenever I've purchased MYW tickets, I've always received credit card type tickets with the number on the back that I enter into MDX & it shows up just fine. I've never had to exchange them for RFID cards or anything at the gate since they were tied to my Magic Band. It usually takes 3-4 weeks for my tickets to be ready for pick up from ITT. I always assumed they purchased them directly from Disney which is why it always took so long.

My main questions are about trying to avoid the limitations of the tickets being sold after Oct 16.
My Dreams Unlimited agent gave me a price for MYW tickets she could sell me that wouldn't expire until Dec 31, 2019.
If I purchased the same ticket from ITT, I would save over $120 for our group BUT the tickets may expire in Feb 2019 when I want to use them in Dec 2019 (I wouldn't be able to verify expiration dates until I had the tickets in hand). The start of the thread said that if my tickets expire, I could pay the difference to still use them in Dec, but the ticket office would determine it's "born on" date which would determine it's value toward a current ticket? This transaction would occur at a park ticket office? Is it safer to just pay the extra $120 (idk if there's shipping on top of that price) to guarantee I'll have valid tickets & avoid the hassle at the ticket office?
I've also considered UT, but the PP said her recently purchased tickets from them expire in Dec 2018 which really would be the same as buying from ITT right now & UT is more expensive that ITT.


----------



## Robo

FoodieFriend said:


> ugh. This new pricing format is concerning me for my trip planned for Dec 2019. I usually buy my MYW tickets from my local ITT office as a DoD employee (not military so I've never purchased Salute tickets) &
> when I asked the ITT employees when the MYW tickets they sell expire, I was told by their manager Feb 2019.
> 1. Is that even possible?
> 2. All the expiration dates from the beginning of this thread say it will either be Dec 2018 or Dec 2019, which "born on" year would that make the ticket worth?
> 3. Whenever I've purchased MYW tickets, I've always received credit card type tickets with the number on the back that I enter into MDX & it shows up just fine.
> 4. I've never had to exchange them for RFID cards or anything at the gate since they were tied to my Magic Band. It usually takes 3-4 weeks for my tickets to be ready for pick up from ITT.
> 5. I always assumed they purchased them directly from Disney
> 6. which is why it always took so long.
> My main questions are about trying to avoid the limitations of the tickets being sold after Oct 16
> My Dreams Unlimited agent gave me a price for MYW tickets she could sell me that wouldn't expire until Dec 31, 2019.
> 7. If I purchased the same ticket from ITT, I would save over $120 for our group BUT the tickets may expire in Feb 2019 when I want to use them in Dec 2019 (I wouldn't be able to verify expiration dates until I had the tickets in hand).
> 8. The start of the thread said that if my tickets expire, I could pay the difference to still use them in Dec, but the ticket office would determine it's "born on" date which would determine it's value toward a current ticket?
> 9. This transaction would occur at a park ticket office?
> 10. Is it safer to just pay the extra $120 (idk if there's shipping on top of that price) to guarantee I'll have valid tickets & avoid the hassle at the ticket office?
> 11. I've also considered UT, but the PP said her recently purchased tickets from them expire in Dec 2018 which really would be the same as buying from ITT right now & UT is more expensive that ITT.



1. Anything is possible.
2. That's the "normal" expiration date for tickets.
3. Yup.
4. Yes. "Normally" the case.
5. All authorized ticket resellers/discounters do that, yes.
6. Depends on if they wait to buy their tickets until after a customer orders tickets.
7. If the seller from whom you are buying says their tickets expire on X date, then nobody here can disprove it.
8. That's how it has worked up to now.
9. That's how it has worked up to now.
10. Is hassle avoidance worth $120? If so, that'll work.
11. I would actually communicate with UT before you make any assumption about expiration dates.


----------



## FoodieFriend

Robo said:


> 11. I would actually communicate with UT before you make any assumption about expiration dates.



I've sent emails to UT asking about expiration dates on their tickets, but never ever received any reply back. Since I never got a reply, I just assumed it was the gamble I was taking when I didn't purchase directly from Disney. I see a phone number on their website. I'll call to check on that tomorrow & hopefully it'll work better than emails.

Thank you also for responding to quickly.


----------



## Patrick N

I have what should be a simple question, but probably is not!

I currently have in my possession 11 DisneyWorld tickets, purchased over the last 3 years some from UT, some from AAA.  Almost all have dates on the back, but the date doesn't say it's an expiration date.  The dates range from 11/16 through 11/17.  I bought all of them before the the change in February of this year when they introduced expiration dates for the first time.  One of them has no date at all.

Does anyone know for sure what these dates mean, if anything?  These can't be expiration dates because some of the tickets I bought in January of 2018 had a 2017 date when I bought them.  I will probably have to call Disney to be certain, but we're all (21 of us) arriving in Orlando in November, so I really would like to know before then if we will have to pay more at the gate for the tickets I bought when we arrive.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Help! I have a 5 day base ticket purchased on 8/30/2017 from UT.  Tonite I did a "chat" with Disney CM during which I was sent a form which I competed with my ticket # and info. The CM informed me that this ticket will expire on Jan 14th, 2019. My current AP expires on 10/27 and I was hoping to use this 5 day ticket to upgrade to a new AP at the end of January.
Would I be able to upgrade the ticket to a new AP online before the ticket expires?


----------



## Robo

Patrick N said:


> I have what should be a simple question, but probably is not!
> 
> I currently have in my possession 11 DisneyWorld tickets, purchased over the last 3 years some from UT, some from AAA.  Almost all have dates on the back, but the date doesn't say it's an expiration date.  The dates range from 11/16 through 11/17.
> 
> 1. I bought all of them before the the change in February of this year when they introduced expiration dates for the first time.  One of them has no date at all.
> Does anyone know for sure what these dates mean, if anything?  These can't be expiration dates because some of the tickets I bought in January of 2018 had a 2017 date when I bought them.
> 2. I will probably have to call Disney to be certain, but we're all (21 of us) arriving in Orlando in November, so I really would like to know before then if we will have to pay more at the gate for the tickets I bought when we arrive.


1. Disney started ticket expiration dates with the price change of Feb. 20*17.*
2. Contact Disney.


----------



## Robo

Lsdolphin said:


> Help! I have a 5 day base ticket purchased on 8/30/2017 from UT.  Tonite I did a "chat" with Disney CM during which I was sent a form which I competed with my ticket # and info. The CM informed me that this ticket will expire on Jan 14th, 2019. My current AP expires on 10/27 and I was hoping to use this 5 day ticket to upgrade to a new AP at the end of January.
> *Would I be able to upgrade the ticket to a new AP online before the ticket expires?*


Nobody knows.
(But, it never hurts to "ask nicely.")
You WILL be able to upgrade in-person at WDW even AFTER it expires.


----------



## Kelly25

anyone know if you can take a UT ticket and upgrade it to DVC annual pass?


----------



## Robo

Kelly25 said:


> anyone know if you can take a UT ticket and upgrade it to DVC annual pass?



Yes, you can.


----------



## Kelly25

Robo said:


> Yes, you can.



thanks!


----------



## firsttimedisn

Good afternoon.  Looking for some help on a free dining bounceback trip booked for next August.  We are booked for 9 nights with a 5 day PH+Water Parks & More.  We only intend to stay for 8 nights, but I wanted to have the flexibility of cancelling either the first or last night depending on the best airfare.  We are many months away from booking flights.  If we intend to keep our same park tickets, but just drop one night off our stay sometime next year, would that be a modification that causes our tickets to change to the new pricing structure/price?

TIA!


----------



## summerlvr

Do AP vouchers have an expiration date? My AP doesn't expire until Feb, but am considering getting a voucher now in case next year's renewal price is more than the current new AP price. If the renewal price is not more than the current new AP price, I would just hold on to the voucher until sometime in the future when it would make $$ sense to use it. Thanks!
ETA: Someone just answered my question in a thread that I posted in yesterday! Vouchers expire in 2030, so I think I would probably use it before then!


----------



## Robo

summerlvr said:


> Do AP vouchers have an expiration date? My AP doesn't expire until Feb, but am considering getting a voucher now in case next year's renewal price is more than the current new AP price. If the renewal price is not more than the current new AP price, I would just hold on to the voucher until sometime in the future when it would make $$ sense to use it. Thanks!



_Current_ AP certificates ("vouchers") expire at the end of the year 2030.


----------



## summerlvr

Thank you!
So if I purchase one now, it would expire in 2030. Who knows what they will do in the future regarding AP voucher/certificate expiration, right?


----------



## Robo

firsttimedisn said:


> Good afternoon.  Looking for some help on a free dining bounceback trip booked for next August.  We are booked for 9 nights with a 5 day PH+Water Parks & More.  We only intend to stay for 8 nights, but I wanted to have the flexibility of cancelling either the first or last night depending on the best airfare.  We are many months away from booking flights.  If we intend to keep our same park tickets, but just drop one night off our stay sometime next year, *would that be a modification that causes our tickets to change to the new pricing structure/price?*
> 
> TIA!



It might.
That would be up to Disney, so I can't give you an accurate answer.

I CAN tell you that if you want to have the option of changing your dates and NOT affect your tickets...
Re-book your stay right now to "room only" and drop your tickets as part of the resort package.

Then, buy your tickets separately, NOW. 
Do that from a ticket discounter for more savings.


----------



## firsttimedisn

Thanks for the quick reply.  I wish you could actually call and ask and rely on an accurate answer.  Bummer!


----------



## Robo

firsttimedisn said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.  I wish you could actually call and ask and rely on an accurate answer.  Bummer!



I CAN tell you that if you want to have the option of changing your dates and NOT affect your tickets...
Re-book your stay right now to "room only" and drop your tickets as part of the resort package.

Then, buy your tickets separately, NOW. 
Do that from a ticket discounter for more savings.


----------



## scjm222

Hi-I am planning on buying hopper's with my package but really only _need_ it for 1 day.  Can I get 1 park per day tickets and upgrade just one day to a hopper when I arrive or sometime during my trip?  I understand it may change with the new ticketing system but wanted to to understand how it works today.  Thanks!


----------



## thewesterberg

I'm heading to Disney with some friends in January, prior to a continuing ed event.  We are planning on 3 days with PH (no parks on our arrival or departure day).  I just booked my  flight and I'm supposed to get in at a decent time that I may want to go on the first day.  However, I'm flying from Minnesota.  In January.  Through Chicago.  In January.  Last winter when I flew this route I ended up having to drive from my local airport to Minneapolis to make my flight.  And then on the way home, I got stuck in Chicago overnight.  

So my question... do I buy the 3 Day Hopper from UCT and add a day only once I know I made it there on time to go to a park that first? Any ideas on how this new system will work with adding the day? (I know, that's probably a question no one has an answer to yet.)  Any compelling reason I should just go ahead and get the 4-day PH to start with?


----------



## jenmsmith

jenmsmith said:


> FWIW, as a data point, I’ve called ticketing twice since my AP renewal window opened and both phone CMs were unable to use my UCT 4 day base e-tickets (already linked in MDE) to apply to my renewal. The first one just said it couldn’t be done. The second one said it couldn’t be done because she couldn’t see the value. I pressed a little on that, saying they should be valued as a current 4-day ticket (my parents just bought them a couple of months ago, so they are current stock. We didn’t know we’d be renewing our APs at that point). She said they are only valued at what the third-party paid. So we know that’s not true, but often said at the parks. I’ll try again another day, since a couple of people on the boards here have reported upgrading third party tickets via the phone. It wouldn’t be a huge deal to me, but I have the feeling an AP rate hike will be coming before I renew. So I’d rather take care of it now.



I tried again today. First CM had absolutely no idea what I was talking about, so I gave it another go. Second CM was very helpful. She accessed my account, and put me on hold awhile so she could talk to her supervisor and team. Alas, she said she was unable to do the upgrade on the phone as they have to be very careful about the third party ticket system. She did say I would be able to use the fulL credit to apply to my renewal onsite. Unfortunately, that is after Oct. 16, so who knows what the procedure or price will be. She also said I had a note in my file from a previous CM. I think I’m just going to have to wait this out and not mess with calling anymore. Godspeed to the rest of you looking to upgrade third party tickets over the phone. May the force be with you.


----------



## Robo

scjm222 said:


> Hi-I am planning on buying hopper's with my package but really only _need_ it for 1 day.
> 1. Can I get 1 park per day tickets and upgrade just one day to a hopper when I arrive or sometime during my trip?
> 2. I understand it may change with the new ticketing system but wanted to to understand how it works today.  Thanks!



1. Not for a multi-day ticket. 
Park Hopping covers the entire ticket.
BUT, even IF a guest COULD "upgrade just one day" it would likely not be much cheaper to be able to that, as it is currently very expensive to add hopping to a one-day ticket.

2. Yup. Nobody knows.


----------



## tlmadden73

jenmsmith said:


> I tried again today. First CM had absolutely no idea what I was talking about, so I gave it another go. Second CM was very helpful. She accessed my account, and put me on hold awhile so she could talk to her supervisor and team. Alas, she said she was unable to do the upgrade on the phone as they have to be very careful about the third party ticket system. She did say I would be able to use the fulL credit to apply to my renewal onsite. Unfortunately, that is after Oct. 16, so who knows what the procedure or price will be. She also said I had a note in my file from a previous CM. I think I’m just going to have to wait this out and not mess with calling anymore. Godspeed to the rest of you looking to upgrade third party tickets over the phone. May the force be with you.


Thanks ..

I guess I will either wait til I get there .. or just get the AP now (before Oct. 16) and just save my 3rd party tickets for 2020 and beyond. (which isn't a bad thing)


----------



## jenmsmith

tlmadden73 said:


> Thanks ..
> 
> I guess I will either wait til I get there .. or just get the AP now (before Oct. 16) and just save my 3rd party tickets for 2020 and beyond. (which isn't a bad thing)



In your case, that’s exactly what I’d do. Since they don’t have expiration, they will be “worth” more later anyway. Unfortunately, the ones I am dealing with expire Jan. 2020, so holding them back won’t work.

Enjoy the AP! They are addictive.


----------



## FoodieFriend

Robo said:


> 11. I would actually communicate with UT before you make any assumption about expiration dates.



Hey Dis'ers! Per @Robo 's suggestion, I gave UT a call to check on expiration dates on their tickets if I were to purchase them prior to Oct 16, 2018. Lucy was kind enough to give me the info I needed. She said that the expiration dates depend on the delivery style you choose for your tickets. If you choose to have what you purchase mailed to you, the expiration date will be February 28, 2019. If you choose to have an eticket emailed to you, the expiration date will be December 31, 2019. I was only asking about 8 day hopper tickets, I didn't ask if other tickets have different expiration dates. It was so nice to be able to speak to a real person who was able to answer my questions & she reminded me to make sure I choose the correct delivery method before finalizing my purchase. So helpful!


----------



## AllyElly

Have package tickets always had an expiration date that coincides with your last day of that package stay?


----------



## Robo

AllyElly said:


> Have package tickets always had an expiration date that coincides with your last day of that package stay?



No.

Years ago, there were some package tickets that were called "Length of Stay" tickets
that were tied to your stay,
but they were part of a very specific _kind_ of resort package.


----------



## AllyElly

Robo said:


> No.


Interesting - I booked a bounce back when I was there last week for July 2019.  When I just checked my tickets in my MDE account they are listed with an expiration date of 7/13/19, the last day of my trip


----------



## lucas

Will there still be Florida resident rates with the new ticketing system?


----------



## Robo

lucas said:


> Will there still be Florida resident rates with the new ticketing system?



That would almost certainly be the case.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

lucas said:


> Will there still be Florida resident rates with the new ticketing system?



There will be, just with a couple more options that will change things a bit, but unfortunately I'm not able to offer specific info at this time.


----------



## lucas

Robo said:


> That would almost certainly be the case.





ravenclawtrekkie said:


> There will be, just with a couple more options that will change things a bit, but unfortunately I'm not able to offer specific info at this time.



Thanks!


----------



## *I'msoooBelle*

Should I buy the 4-day Florida resident tickets now or should I wait until all these changes go into effect? I'm so confused. I'm not traveling until January 2019. If I buy the tickets now from Disney, will they expire in December 2018 or before December 31, 2019, since I'll use them in January? Your guidance is much appreciated!!


----------



## MikeF;NJ

According to http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/,



> *Florida Resident 3-Day & 4-Day Tickets*
> 
> Florida Resident tickets expire 180 days after first use. First use must occur on or before December 31, 2019.



If you wait until after the changes on October 16, that may change, but Disney should hold to the above rule for tickets purchased before then.


----------



## *I'msoooBelle*

MikeF;NJ said:


> According to http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/,
> 
> 
> 
> If you wait until after the changes on October 16, that may change, but Disney should hold to the above rule for tickets purchased before then.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## DisneyLynn

Has any one used Boardwalk Ticketing to buy their park tickets online?   I had never heard of them until just a few minutes ago (doing a search to find the cheapest tickets available for our trip next May).   I had hoped to wait for several months to spend the $$$ for tickets, but with the changes in October, I'm rushing to buy now.


----------



## Robo

DisneyLynn said:


> Has any one used Boardwalk Ticketing to buy their park tickets online?   I had never heard of them until just a few minutes ago (doing a search to find the cheapest tickets available for our trip next May).   I had hoped to wait for several months to spend the $$$ for tickets, but with the changes in October, I'm rushing to buy now.


Boardwalk Ticketing is a legitimate, established authorized WDW ticket reseller.

I think they currently offer the "lowest prices" on many adult tickets.
(Which can change all the time.)

Based on:

Click *HERE* for the TouringPlans.com "Discount Ticket Search.


----------



## DisneyLynn

Robo said:


> Boardwalk Ticketing is a legitimate, established authorized WDW ticket reseller.
> 
> I think they currently offer the "lowest prices" on many adult tickets.
> (Which can change all the time.)
> 
> Based on:
> 
> Click *HERE* for the TouringPlans.com "Discount Ticket Search.



Thank you for the quick reply!  It's been three years since our last Disney trip- so many changes! We have a group of 6 buying 10 day Park Hopper Plus tickets, so every bit of savings will add up.  I've contacted them to ask if they have actual tickets or just vouchers that we will need to exchange once we arrive at WDW.  Now if we can just conquer the new Fastpass+ system!    Lynn


----------



## intertile

So, I am about to purchase a Gold(DVC) AP.  Am I right to assume I can upgrade to a platinum after?  Does the upgrade have to happen before I activate or can it happen anytime during the year?

Tia


----------



## Robo

intertile said:


> So, I am about to purchase a Gold(DVC) AP.
> 1. Am I right to assume I can upgrade to a platinum after?
> 2. Does the upgrade have to happen before I activate or can it happen anytime during the year?



1. Yes.
2. Anytime.


----------



## SusanDK

Thank you for a very comprehensive tutorial!

I think I have this right, but just want to double check.

My husband and I purchased the water park annual passes a couple years ago that we have thus far never activated. They are in our MDE account with an expiration date for activation of 2030.

We have decided to purchase Platinum Plus annual passes (Florida resident). If I understand correctly, we can ask to have the price from our unactivated water park annual passes applied to the price of the Platinum Plus annual passes.

Is there any way to order our tickets online via MDE and apply the water park tickets to the purchase? I tried to put the passes in the cart and carry through the transaction but could not see a way to apply the old tickets so I'm guessing this has to be done in person.

Our first use of the new annual passes will likely be at Epcot next week and we won't have time to go first to Disney Springs or somewhere outside a theme park to activate them, so I assume we will have to pay for parking. If we have not yet purchased the tickets online prior to arrival, can we pay for parking at Epcot, go to a ticket booth, ask to purchase the Platinum Plus annual passes, and have both the unactivated annual water park passes plus the cost we just paid for parking credited to the purchase?

We still have some old 10-day tickets in our MDE account that we want to hold for future use, at a time when we might not have an annual pass. Will our newly purchased annual passes have priority when we go through the turnstiles, or do we specifically have to ask the cast member to put the annual passes as the priority? It seems as if an annual pass should always take priority over a single-day ticket.

We have existing Magic Bands so I assume the cast member will activate the new annual passes on our existing Magic Bands. If I were to purchase the annual passes online in my MDE account in advance of arrival, can they be applied to the Magic Bands online and save a trip to the ticket booth and/or Guest Relations, or would we have to stop there regardless of how I do the purchase?

Thank you!


----------



## Robo

SusanDK said:


> Thank you for a very comprehensive tutorial!
> 
> I think I have this right, but just want to double check.
> 
> My husband and I purchased the water park annual passes a couple years ago that we have thus far never activated. They are in our MDE account with an expiration date for activation of 2030.
> 
> We have decided to purchase Platinum Plus annual passes (Florida resident).
> 
> 1. If I understand correctly, we can ask to have the price from our unactivated water park annual passes applied to the price of the Platinum Plus annual passes.
> 
> 2. Is there any way to order our tickets online via MDE and apply the water park tickets to the purchase? I tried to put the passes in the cart and carry through the transaction but could not see a way to apply the old tickets so I'm guessing this has to be done in person.
> 
> Our first use of the new annual passes will likely be at Epcot next week and we won't have time to go first to Disney Springs or somewhere outside a theme park to activate them,
> 3. so I assume we will have to pay for parking.
> If we have not yet purchased the tickets online prior to arrival,
> 4. can we pay for parking at Epcot, go to a ticket booth, ask to purchase the Platinum Plus annual passes, and have both the unactivated annual water park passes plus the cost we just paid for parking credited to the purchase?
> 
> We still have some old 10-day tickets in our MDE account that we want to hold for future use, at a time when we might not have an annual pass.
> 5. Will our newly purchased annual passes have priority when we go through the turnstiles, or do we specifically have to ask the cast member to put the annual passes as the priority?
> 6. It seems as if an annual pass should always take priority over a single-day ticket.
> 
> 7. We have existing Magic Bands so I assume the cast member will activate the new annual passes on our existing Magic Bands.
> 8. If I were to purchase the annual passes online in my MDE account in advance of arrival, can they be applied to the Magic Bands online and save a trip to the ticket booth and/or Guest Relations, or would we have to stop there regardless of how I do the purchase?


1. Yes.
2. Not currently.
3. Likely so.
4. If not actually "applied," you can at least get a refund of the parking fee by showing the parking receipt.
5. You can have the APs' _Priority _set to the highest level at the time you get them. Yes, specifically ASK.
6. Not safe to assume anything.
7. Nothing is ever "activated to" or "put onto" any MB. All of your tickets will be put into your
MDE account. Your MBs simply access the tickets (etc.) that are in your MDE account.
8. You would have to go to a ticket booth or Guest Relations to "activate" *any* new AP.


----------



## SusanDK

Thank you, Robo, for the quick and comprehensive reply!!!


----------



## Robo

SusanDK said:


> Thank you, Robo, for the quick and comprehensive reply!!!



You're welcome!


----------



## anne60

I'm just making sure I understand what I have read on here.  We are going to WDW in early December.  I purchased a 7 day MYW e-ticket from undercover tourist and linked it to my identity on my MDE account.  I am considering upgrading to an annual pass because I have since found out I will be going to a conference at WDW in June.  I paid $407 for the ticket. When I arrive at the park on my first day, I should go to guest relations and request to "upgrade" my e-ticket to an AP.  The 'credit' applied for the upgrade should be the face value of a 7 day MYW ticket ($415).  I'm wondering if there is any way to do this ahead of time, i.e., before I arrive in WDW.


----------



## jeff_h

anne60 said:


> I'm just making sure I understand what I have read on here.  We are going to WDW in early December.  I purchased a 7 day MYW e-ticket from undercover tourist and linked it to my identity on my MDE account.  I am considering upgrading to an annual pass because I have since found out I will be going to a conference at WDW in June.  I paid $407 for the ticket. When I arrive at the park on my first day, I should go to guest relations and request to "upgrade" my e-ticket to an AP.  The 'credit' applied for the upgrade should be the face value of a 7 day MYW ticket ($415).  I'm wondering if there is any way to do this ahead of time, i.e., before I arrive in WDW.



I called yesterday about this very thing, and the CM told me that if you plan to pay for the upgrade on a monthly payment plan then it has to be done in person.  However if you plan to pay in full then you can do it over the phone - (407) 566-4985 (option 4) Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## LMHB

Hello, I looked at the first pages of this thread but could not wade through 263 pages, sorry!...I am wondering, can I pay for a 3 day ticket for a guest who is joining us mid-trip with a combination of 2 disney gift cards (given to me) and my credit card?  The ticket is around $307.  There doesn't seem to be a way to do this online.  Should I call?  Or is this a waste of time?  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

LMHB said:


> Hello, I looked at the first pages of this thread but could not wade through 263 pages, sorry!...I am wondering, can I pay for a 3 day ticket for a guest who is joining us mid-trip with a combination of 2 disney gift cards (given to me) and my credit card?  The ticket is around $307.  There doesn't seem to be a way to do this online.  Should I call?  Or is this a waste of time?  Thanks!



First, go to the site- *https://www.disneygiftcard.com/Manage/Transfer*
and COMBINE any Disney gift cards you want onto one new card.

Then, CALL Disney to purchase the new ticket with that combined card value and your credit card.


----------



## Nennie

We have UT tickets linked to MDE.  We plan on upgrading them to DVC APs.  Some questions:
1)  Do I have to use the UT tix to enter the park in order for the tix to be eligible for price bridging?
2)  If the answer to question 1 is No, can I upgrade the tix to DVC APs over the phone, or do I need to do that in person when we get there?

We arrive on 10/23, if that makes a difference.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Robo

Nennie said:


> We have UT tickets linked to MDE.  We plan on upgrading them to DVC APs.  Some questions:
> 1)  Do I have to use the UT tix to enter the park in order for the tix to be eligible for price bridging?
> 2)  If the answer to question 1 is No, can I upgrade the tix to DVC APs over the phone, or
> 3) do I need to do that in person when we get there?
> 
> We arrive on 10/23, if that makes a difference.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


1) Nope. (But to upgrade just using your MDX account, you might need to.)
2) That’s unlikely (but it never hurts to try... and “ask nicely.”)
3) Likely so. REGARDLESS, you will need to go to a ticket booth or guest Relations to “activate” the new AP, anyway, no matter how you buy the AP.


----------



## ldo

if I buy an UT base ticket for 4 days prior to 10/16 and link it to MDE, can I convert it to a 3 day Park hopper in 2019? does the 3 day PH have to cost more? CAn it be $10 less? Would I get credit for the UT price or the gate price? UT is $40 less than gate.


----------



## Robo

ldo said:


> if I buy an UT base ticket for 4 days prior to 10/16 and link it to MDE,
> 1. can I convert it to a 3 day Park hopper in 2019?
> 2. does the 3 day PH have to cost more?
> 3. Can it be $10 less?
> 4. Would I get credit for the UT price or the gate price?
> 5. UT is $40 less than gate.


1. Yes.
2. Technically, yes. (But, maybe not.)
3. Technically, no. (But, maybe yes.) And, you MIGHT or might NOT get the $10 back.
4. The *Disney on-line price* for the same ticket.
5. What UT charges is irrelevant to upgrading cost.

All that said, why don't you just buy a 3-day Hopper from UT before the price increase?


----------



## disney-inspired

Hello!
We are completing a split stay in January.
3 nights at AOA with dining (special package for military promotion)
4 nights at AKL with dining (same as above)

We will be buying the military hoppers on base. Will we have any issues linking these hoppers to both reservations?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Robo

disney-inspired said:


> Hello!
> We are completing a split stay in January.
> 3 nights at AOA with dining (special package for military promotion)
> 4 nights at AKL with dining (same as above)
> 
> We will be buying the military hoppers on base. *Will we have any issues linking these hoppers to both reservations?*
> 
> Thank you for your help!



In most cases, before Oct. 16, 2018, there has been no need to "link tickets to" resort reservations.
(Booking FPs in advance simply required HAVING a WDW resort stay booked -and- HAVING valid tickets linked to the guest's MDX account.)
Room-only reservations and tickets could remain independent of each other without any "interaction" needed.
Guests could:
A. stay any (reasonable) length of time at a WDW resort
B. buy and use any length of ticket, and that ticket's assets will expire 14 days from first use
In the past and currently:
A. does not affect B.
----------------------------------
Beginning Oct. 16, 2018, the number of days' stay at a WDW resort can affect the expiration date of chosen tickets.
Example: Guest buys a 4-day ticket.
Without a WDW resort stay longer than 6 (maybe 7?) days, that ticket's assets will expire 6 (maybe 7?) days after first use.
But, if a guest's stay at the WDW resort was, say, 10 days long, that same ticket's assets will expire up to 14 days after first use.
A. CAN affect B.

BUT, I have no idea how tickets will be "linked to" resort stays.

This is one of the extra concerns of this new ticket system.


----------



## Minniemoo15

My inlaws are coming with us in March 2019 and want to have as much of their trip refundable as possible should they need to cancel, as my FIL is having hip surgery next month.

They currently have a split stay booked - nights 1-4 at BCV (booked thru Disney with a room only discount), nights 5-10 at BC (thru a travel agent exclusive). 

If they add 7 day tickets and the dining plan to their BCV stay, will the tickets be refundable? We don't want to lose their room discount. 

To add to the complication, we are Canadian - but I believe the Canadian tickets are non-refundable so they are willing to pass up that discount in order to have refundable tickets. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Robo

Minniemoo15 said:


> My inlaws are coming with us in March 2019 and want to have as much of their trip refundable as possible should they need to cancel, as my FIL is having hip surgery next month.
> 
> They currently have a split stay booked - nights 1-4 at BCV (booked thru Disney with a room only discount), nights 5-10 at BC (thru a travel agent exclusive).
> 
> *If they add 7 day tickets and the dining plan to their BCV stay, will the tickets be refundable? *


Yes.


----------



## juliebelle

I am going to WDW middle of Nov 2018. I am aware that Disney is changing the ticket system Oct 16. My question is, should I buy my ticket now or wait till I find out what the new cost will be? Will it be less expensive now or after the new ticket system goes into effect? I need a regular ticket for getting into the parks every day without a park hopper added for 3 days. I don't even know what they call those anymore, they change the name for them so often. LOL


----------



## jenmsmith

jeff_h said:


> I called yesterday about this very thing, and the CM told me that if you plan to pay for the upgrade on a monthly payment plan then it has to be done in person.  However if you plan to pay in full then you can do it over the phone - (407) 566-4985 (option 4) Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


Were you able to upgrade a UCT ticket to an AP over the phone? Or was it a ticket bought directly through Disney?


----------



## tlmadden73

anne60 said:


> I'm just making sure I understand what I have read on here.  We are going to WDW in early December.  I purchased a 7 day MYW e-ticket from undercover tourist and linked it to my identity on my MDE account.  I am considering upgrading to an annual pass because I have since found out I will be going to a conference at WDW in June.  I paid $407 for the ticket. When I arrive at the park on my first day, I should go to guest relations and request to "upgrade" my e-ticket to an AP.  The 'credit' applied for the upgrade should be the face value of a 7 day MYW ticket ($415).  I'm wondering if there is any way to do this ahead of time, i.e., before I arrive in WDW.


A lot of us are wondering that. 
Most accounts say you need to do this in person since Disney CMs seem to have difficulty determining the true value of your tickets over the phone. Some have gotten it done over the phone, most have not. 

I am looking to doing the same thing and I would rather do it now rather than waiting, but may have to wait. My only concern is that AP prices going up at the same time as theyse other ticket changes (one would think they would raise the AP prices since this new ticket change is probably raising the average ticket price across the board). *shrug*


----------



## Robo

juliebelle said:


> I am going to WDW middle of Nov 2018. I am aware that Disney is changing the ticket system Oct 16. My question is,
> 
> 1. should I buy my ticket now or wait till I find out what the new cost will be?
> 2. Will it be less expensive now
> 3. or after the new ticket system goes into effect?
> 4. I need a regular ticket for getting into the parks every day without a park hopper added for 3 days.


1. My thought is to do it now.
2. My *guess* is yes. 
3. My *guess* is no. 
4. That would be a "3-day base ticket."


----------



## ldo

if I buy a 3 day PH now, can I downgrade an unused ticket to a 4+ day MYW base later (taking off PH and adding extra days) as long as the new ticket costs more?


----------



## Robo

ldo said:


> if I buy a 3 day PH now, can I downgrade an unused ticket to a 4+ day MYW base later (taking off PH and adding extra days) as long as the new ticket costs more?



Yes.


----------



## jeff_h

jenmsmith said:


> Were you able to upgrade a UCT ticket to an AP over the phone? Or was it a ticket bought directly through Disney?



Actually I didn't do that upgrade just yet - the main reason for my call was to ask them to prioritize our daughter's tickets so that the unused 2-day hopper (which I purchased through OTC) would be at the back of the line on her account and not used when we are there this weekend.  My second question to the CM was then about the upgrade over the phone, and I plan to do that over the phone before she goes again in January.

Based on what I have read here in this thread I *think* it should be able to be upgraded over the phone, but will post back after I actually try it.


----------



## jenmsmith

jeff_h said:


> Actually I didn't do that upgrade just yet - the main reason for my call was to ask them to prioritize our daughter's tickets so that the unused 2-day hopper (which I purchased through OTC) would be at the back of the line on her account and not used when we are there this weekend.  My second question to the CM was then about the upgrade over the phone, and I plan to do that over the phone before she goes again in January.
> 
> Based on what I have read here in this thread I *think* it should be able to be upgraded over the phone, but will post back after I actually try it.


I’ll be interested to hear if you do. A couple of people have reported success. Unfortunately, my four calls to ticketing resulted in a resounding no. But if I hear someone have success again, I would attempt another call.

Thank you and good luck!


----------



## jeff_h

jenmsmith said:


> I’ll be interested to hear if you do. A couple of people have reported success. Unfortunately, my four calls to ticketing resulted in a resounding no. But if I hear someone have success again, I would attempt another call.



Well I do plan to try after this weekend's trip, and want to get it done soon in order to make January FP reservations in November - but if it doesn't work I'll just use that one and buy another 2-day ticket to cover the January trip and then delay the AP purchase until June... will report back.


----------



## DisneyMommy77

Hello,
In early 2017 we went to WDW with a 10 day ticket. On the 10th day we entered the parks we upgraded to an AP. The date the AP expired was 366 days from the day we did the upgrade, and not the day we first used the 10 day ticket. I even double checked with the cast member as he processed our transaction and he confirmed that is how it worked. 

Has anyone else had that happen? 

We are planning another trip and this factors into our ticket choice. 
Thanks.


----------



## Robo

DisneyMommy77 said:


> Hello,
> In early 2017 we went to WDW with a 10 day ticket. On the 10th day we entered the parks we upgraded to an AP. The date the AP expired was 366 days from the day we did the upgrade, and not the day we first used the 10 day ticket. I even double checked with the cast member as he processed our transaction and he confirmed that is how it worked.
> 
> Has anyone else had that happen?
> 
> We are planning another trip and this factors into our ticket choice.
> Thanks.



Errors on AP anniversary dates  (and this was a big error) used to happen all the time.
But, those kind of errors don't happen much anymore.

The dates USED to be manually input by the CM who issued the AP.
And, CMs used to make lots of errors on the dates.
But, NOW (starting just a few months ago) the AP dates are issued by the COMPUTER
when the guest enters the park.


----------



## DisneyMommy77

Thanks! Figured it must have been a mistake and we got lucky! 
Also, do you know are APs still only allowed 7 days of FP+ at a time? That seemed to be another advantage of getting a 10 day ticket first and then upgrading. We go for 2.5 weeks at a time, so having 10 days booked during the busy Christmas weeks sure helped. 


Robo said:


> Errors on AP anniversary dates  (and this was a big error) used to happen all the time.
> But, they don't anymore.


----------



## Robo

DisneyMommy77 said:


> Thanks! Figured it must have been a mistake and we got lucky!
> Also,
> 
> 1. do you know are APs still only allowed 7 days of FP+ at a time? That seemed to be another advantage of getting a 10 day ticket first and then upgrading. We go for 2.5 weeks at a time,
> 2. so having 10 days booked during the busy Christmas weeks sure helped.



1. Yes. (UNLESS, you are staying at a WDW Resort, in which case you can book advance FPs for the number of days of your resort stay.)
2. Yes, if you are not staying at a WDW Resort.


----------



## juliebelle

Robo said:


> 1. My thought is to do it now.
> 2. My *guess* is yes.
> 3. My *guess* is no.
> 4. That would be a "3-day base ticket."[/QU



Thank you for your help, I guess I will buy them now then.


----------



## parkhopmom

@Robo Have you ever, or ever considered, working in ticketing at WDW? Or would that be a nightmare?


----------



## Sandy Mouse

You used to be able to purchase tickets at the gate with a military discount by showing your military ID.  Is that still possible, or only through military bases and Shades of Green?  Also, are retired military eligible for the discount?  My future son-in-law recently retired and would like to meet us at Disney in November.


----------



## Robo

parkhopmom said:


> @Robo Have you ever, or ever considered, working in ticketing at WDW? Or would that be a nightmare?


Not my preferred area of employment, for sure!

(But, I do try to "keep up.")


----------



## Robo

Sandy Mouse said:


> You used to be able to purchase tickets at the gate with a military discount by showing your military ID.  Is that still possible, or only through military bases and Shades of Green?  Also, are retired military eligible for the discount?  My future son-in-law recently retired and would like to meet us at Disney in November.



Click *HERE* to find the closet thing I've found to a complete "everything reference" regarding Military discounts and tickets at Disney.


----------



## Tallent

Bought our AP last year and it came with Memory Maker. Planning a Nov and April trip---is the MM good for the duration of the AP or just for the trip we bought it on?

Rachel


----------



## Lewisc

I have unused 5 day PH attached to MDE.  I bought them as part of a (cancelled) Disney trip booked through COSTCO.  Tickets expire 1/31/2019.  I want to apply the ticket toward an AP, first use will be in December 2018.  AFAIK the tickets were full priced.  COSTCO emailed me a Disney will call voucher which I was able to assign through MDE.  Since I linked the tickets in MDE there wasn't an easy way to get a refund.
In reading this thread it appears:

No longer an advantage to first using the ticket to enter a park then immediately upgrading

We have no idea if AP rates and terms will be changing in a few weeks.
I should be able to upgrade with a phone call.
If I upgrade via phone my AP will be activated the first time I use it.
MDE first lists an old pass with one day left.  It gives my an option to upgrade it.  If I have the order changed can I upgrade my pass through the app.
I already bought base tickets for those in my group not getting APs.

Thanks for any insights


----------



## Robo

Lewisc said:


> I have unused 5 day PH attached to MDE.  I bought them as part of a (cancelled) Disney trip booked through COSTCO.  Tickets expire 1/31/2019.  I want to apply the ticket toward an AP, first use will be in December 2018.  AFAIK the tickets were full priced.  COSTCO emailed me a Disney will call voucher which I was able to assign through MDE.  Since I linked the tickets in MDE there wasn't an easy way to get a refund.
> In reading this thread it appears:
> 
> No longer an advantage to first using the ticket to enter a park then immediately upgrading
> 
> We have no idea if AP rates and terms will be changing in a few weeks.
> I should be able to upgrade with a phone call.
> If I upgrade via phone my AP will be activated the first time I use it.
> MDE first lists an old pass with one day left.  It gives my an option to upgrade it.  If I have the order changed can I upgrade my pass through the app.


1. Correct.
2. Correct.
3. Don't count on that. It is only a "possibility" at this time, AFAIK.
4. APs can ONLY be activated in-person at WDW. No way to "accidentally" activate before yur trip.
5. Don't count on that.


----------



## Robo

Tallent said:


> Bought our AP last year and it came with Memory Maker. Planning a Nov and April trip---is the MM good for the duration of the AP or just for the trip we bought it on?
> 
> Rachel


Duration of your AP.


----------



## Sandy Mouse

Robo said:


> Click *HERE* to find the closet thing I've found to a complete "everything reference" regarding Military discounts and tickets at Disney.


 Thanks, Robo!


----------



## twinklebug

SaintsManiac said:


> How do you mean?
> 
> I have a "fake" friend name listed on my MDE and I reassigned some 6 day PH to it. That way they aren't even linked to the profiles I normally use. It's easy to reassign tickets.



Careful with this. I have a 7 day PH and an AP. I assigned the 7dPH to a fake account to hold aside and had the option button to reassign it back to myself right up until the most recent MDE upgrade. Now that pass doesn't show up at all. (I will call on this, just need time)
On the other hand the latest version of the software IS showing a 7dPH+ pass from 2004 on my son's account. There are no more theme park entries on it, just 4 waterpark days, but nice that it finally decided to show its face after I entered it this last July and it vanished.


----------



## Pdollar88

I believe I saw this mentioned before but can't remember the answer. If I upgrade a renewal price WDW AP to a Premier Passport, do I pay the difference between the renewal price and the Premier Passport or the full price of a WDW AP and the Premier Passport?

I have a couple of months before I need to renew my AP, and I'm debating my options. And how much I want to visit Disneyland.


----------



## SaintsManiac

twinklebug said:


> Careful with this. I have a 7 day PH and an AP. I assigned the 7dPH to a fake account to hold aside and had the option button to reassign it back to myself right up until the most recent MDE upgrade. Now that pass doesn't show up at all. (I will call on this, just need time)
> On the other hand the latest version of the software IS showing a 7dPH+ pass from 2004 on my son's account. There are no more theme park entries on it, just 4 waterpark days, but nice that it finally decided to show its face after I entered it this last July and it vanished.




I've had it for a couple of years. It's fine. Always there and no issues.


----------



## Robo

Pdollar88 said:


> I believe I saw this mentioned before but can't remember the answer. If I upgrade a renewal price WDW AP to a Premier Passport, do I pay the difference between the renewal price and the Premier Passport or the full price of a WDW AP and the Premier Passport?
> 
> I have a couple of months before I need to renew my AP, and I'm debating my options. And how much I want to visit Disneyland.



You should get the "full price" of the single-resort AP in the upgrade.


----------



## TaraBara

Robo said:


> The simplest answer is that "2017" tickets expire 12/31/18, and "2018" tickets expire 12/31/19.
> 
> HOWEVER...
> The only way to know for sure is to contact UT directly and ask.
> Which I would do, for sure.



Well, I called UT and was basically told that if I bought an e-ticket in September, it is a “2018” ticket. She said that expiration dates are different for e-tickets than they are for hard tickets. Hopefully, this is true and our upgrade price will be minimal. If the ticket were considered a “2017” ticket, we would have a pretty big upgrade price for just one day. Guess we will just find out for sure once we are there.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

We have 4 day hopper with free dining currently. Three of us want to use that toward AP renewal. The other wanted to add 2 days to make it a 6 day hopper once we arrived. With this new pricing scheme, is it better to change everyone on the package to 6 day hopper? Thoughts? We can use the cost of 6 day hopper towards our renewal, correct?


----------



## Robo

TaraBara said:


> Well, I called UT and was basically told that if I bought an e-ticket in September, it is a “2018” ticket.



Yes. 
That information has been discussed in the interim since your first post.


----------



## Robo

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> We have 4 day hopper with free dining currently. Three of us want to use that toward AP renewal. The other wanted to add 2 days to make it a 6 day hopper once we arrived.
> 
> 1. With this new pricing scheme, is it better to change everyone on the package to 6 day hopper? Thoughts?
> 2. We can use the cost of 6 day hopper towards our renewal, correct?


1. That would look to be a pretty safe bet.
2. Yes.


----------



## PoohBear

I need some advice. I have three key to the world cards that are in my son's name.
These cards contain:
2009 1 day Child's park hopper
2010 2 day Child's base
2011 2 day Child's base
We all need to purchase new AP's this trip. How should I go about this? Should I have him use a ticket before we upgrade him? Do these even still work at the gate? Should we exchange them for like tickets and then upgrade them? But it may be worth noting that he is 12 now.
Thanks!


----------



## twinklebug

SaintsManiac said:


> I've had it for a couple of years. It's fine. Always there and no issues.


Ditto, or so I thought up until last night.
Edit - after an hour waiting for Web support my pass has been recovered  Technician earned his ears!


----------



## mster425

Lewisc said:


> I have unused 5 day PH attached to MDE.  I bought them as part of a (cancelled) Disney trip booked through COSTCO.  Tickets expire 1/31/2019.  I want to apply the ticket toward an AP, first use will be in December 2018.  AFAIK the tickets were full priced.  COSTCO emailed me a Disney will call voucher which I was able to assign through MDE.  Since I linked the tickets in MDE there wasn't an easy way to get a refund.
> In reading this thread it appears:
> 
> No longer an advantage to first using the ticket to enter a park then immediately upgrading
> 
> We have no idea if AP rates and terms will be changing in a few weeks.
> I should be able to upgrade with a phone call.
> If I upgrade via phone my AP will be activated the first time I use it.
> MDE first lists an old pass with one day left.  It gives my an option to upgrade it.  If I have the order changed can I upgrade my pass through the app.
> I already bought base tickets for those in my group not getting APs.
> 
> Thanks for any insights



I'm in a similar situation with 5 day PH Costco tix- needing to upgrade for November trip, expiring 1/2019. I was not able to upgrade over the phone, with a kind CM and asking nicely, she said she was unable to.  YMMV but please report back if it works! Worst case I will post back here in November what value they used to upgrade.


----------



## Pdollar88

Robo said:


> You should get the "full price" of the single-resort AP in the upgrade.



That makes me happy. Good to know, and thank you Robo!


----------



## Robo

PoohBear said:


> I need some advice. I have three key to the world cards that are in my son's name.
> These cards contain:
> 2009 1 day Child's park hopper
> 2010 2 day Child's base
> 2011 2 day Child's base
> 1. We all need to purchase new AP's this trip.
> How should I go about this?
> 2.  Should I have him use a ticket before we upgrade him?
> 3. Do these even still work at the gate?
> 4. Should we exchange them for like tickets and then upgrade them?
> 5. But it may be worth noting that he is 12 now.
> Thanks!



2. No need to use a ticket in order to upgrade it.
3. The 2010 and 2011 should, but you don't need to (or want to) use them at the gate, anyway.
4. No need to do that.
5. OK.
1. You neglected to mention *how many* of you is "*we all.*"  

Your plan: 
"You all" (at least three of you) need to go to any Guest Relations and ask that the value of each of those older tickets be applied to a separate new adult's AP.


----------



## LorieR

I have a 10-day hopper with no expiration.  I just purchased a 4-day ticket with 1 free day from UT.  The 10-day ticket is linked to my magic band, which I will be using for my October trip (possibly only use 2-3 days).  I am also going in February and when I will use the 4-day (+1) ticket.  

Question: Can I order a new magic band before my February trip and put the 4-day ticket on that band and use that or will the remaining days on my 10-day no expiration ticket show up on that band?  Can I have two magic bands with separate tickets linked to each?  Thank you!


----------



## JReneeW

I don’t claim to understand ticket upgrades, but I bought stand alone tickets from boardwalk ticketing. I decided I wanted to add one day before the rates changes, so I called Disney directly. They took care of it for me no questions asked. Just thought I’d put my experience out there in case it helps anyone else.


----------



## Robo

LorieR said:


> I have a 10-day hopper with no expiration.  I just purchased a 4-day ticket with 1 free day from UT.
> 
> 1. The 10-day ticket is linked to my magic band, which I will be using for my October trip (possibly only use 2-3 days).
> 2. I am also going in February and when I will use the 4-day (+1) ticket.
> 
> 3. Question: Can I order a new magic band before my February trip and put the 4-day ticket on that band and use that or will the remaining days on my 10-day no expiration ticket show up on that band?
> 4. Can I have two magic bands with separate tickets linked to each?  Thank you!



3. Nothing is ever "put onto" any Magic Band (MB.)
Tickets are linked to ("put into") your MyDisneyExperience (MDX) account and then any MB that you own can ACCESS any and all of those tickets.
4. Nope.

1. That ticket can remain exactly as it is in your MDX account for the duration of your October trip.
2. Before you go on your October trip (right now, today, would be a good time to do this)
create a "new person" (fake name) in your MDX account. Then, transfer the new 4-day ticket
over into that "new person's" account.
That way, your 4-day ticket will not accidentally be used by you in October because it is no longer seen under your name.

Then, after your October trip, you can transfer the 4-day ticket back under your real name.

When you get to WDW in February, BEFORE going to a park gate, go to any Guest Relations and have your 4-Day ticket's PRIORITY set to the HIGHEST PRIORITY.
That way, the 4-day ticket will be *used first* and not the remaining days on your Non-expiring ticket.


----------



## Chip_Dale

Purchased last week a discounted ticket (Canadian resident) with room package.  The ticket is showing on MDE app but it is showing 0 park days remaining Ticket has never been used .There is an older non expiry park hopper plus showing the same. I think the old ticket is correct with a couple of water park entry remaining on it.


----------



## Robo

Chip_Dale said:


> Purchased last week a discounted ticket (Canadian resident) with room package.  The ticket is showing on MDE app but it is showing 0 park days remaining Ticket has never been used .There is an older non expiry park hopper plus showing the same. I think the old ticket is correct with a couple of water park entry remaining on it.



This is not really a ticket issue.
It looks to be a MDX GLITCH problem.
(There have been a huge number of them within the month, or so.)


----------



## LorieR

Robo said:


> 3. Nothing is ever "put onto" any Magic Band (MB.)
> Tickets are linked to ("put into") your MyDisneyExperience (MDX) account and then any MB that you own can ACCESS any and all of those tickets.
> 4. Nope.
> 
> 1. That ticket can remain exactly as it is in your MDX account for the duration of your October trip.
> 2. Before you go on your October trip (right now, today, would be a good time to do this)
> create a "new person" (fake name) in your MDX account. Then, transfer the new 4-day ticket
> over into that "new person's" account.
> That way, your 4-day ticket will not accidentally be used by you in October because it is no longer seen under your name.
> 
> Then, after your October trip, you can transfer the 4-day ticket back under your real name.
> 
> When you get to WDW in February, BEFORE going to a park gate, go to any Guest Relations and have your 4-Day ticket's PRIORITY set to the HIGHEST PRIORITY.
> That way, the 4-day ticket will be *used first* and not the remaining days on your Non-expiring ticket.




Thanks so much, Robo!  You're the best!!!!


----------



## Lewisc

mster425 said:


> I'm in a similar situation with 5 day PH Costco tix- needing to upgrade for November trip, expiring 1/2019. I was not able to upgrade over the phone, with a kind CM and asking nicely, she said she was unable to.  YMMV but please report back if it works! Worst case I will post back here in November what value they used to upgrade.


I just called.  Same results.  Because it's a third party ticket Disney is unable to upgrade over the phone but can do it at guest services at either a park or in Disney Springs.  I may call COSTCO travel and see if they can help.

edited to ask do any of the experts know of a special department, phone number, person or "magic" words to do the upgrade on the phone.  I think there was an issue determining what I paid. I called the ticketing number and got moved up to a ticketing cast member.


----------



## PopGirl26

In July 2018, my family visited WDW on a free dining bounceback package.  Four people used the package tickets.  I did not (I had other ticket media I used instead).  My package ticket is still in my account, unused.  It’s an 8-day hopper plus.  The app lists the expiration as 1/31/19.

My mom wants to use it for a November 2018 3-day trip (was going to buy a 3-day base).  I certainly could let her, but it seems like I should save this high value ticket for some future long trip, probably long after the ticket expires.

So... do we have any info or good guesses on the following:
1.  Will expired tickets be okay for booking FastPasses?
2.  Will an expired ticket retain its exact purchase price in trade?  How do I prove that purchase price, since it was part of a package?
3.  If I want to later purchase say, a future 6-day hopper that is at least as expensive as my trade-in ticket, do we think they’ll allow me to do it?  Or do we think they’ll insist I buy 8+ days (which in the future could be WAY more expensive)?
4.  Do you think I should call to try to get answers to all of this?  If so, whom?

Thank you!


----------



## Robo

PopGirl26 said:


> In July 2018, my family visited WDW on a free dining bounceback package.  Four people used the package tickets.  I did not (I had other ticket media I used instead).  My package ticket is still in my account, unused.  It’s an 8-day hopper plus.  The app lists the expiration as 1/31/19.
> 
> My mom wants to use it for a November 2018 3-day trip (was going to buy a 3-day base).  I certainly could let her, but it seems like I should save this high value ticket for some future long trip, probably long after the ticket expires.
> 
> So... do we have any info or good guesses on the following:
> 1.  Will expired tickets be okay for booking FastPasses?
> 2.  Will an expired ticket retain its exact purchase price in trade?  How do I prove that purchase price, since it was part of a package?
> 3a.  If I want to later purchase say, a future 6-day hopper that is at least as expensive as my trade-in ticket, do we think they’ll allow me to do it?
> 3b. Or do we think they’ll insist I buy 8+ days (which in the future could be WAY more expensive)?
> 4.  Do you think I should call to try to get answers to all of this?  If so, whom?
> 
> Thank you!


1. Unlikely, but we don’t know, yet.
2. Typically, that would be the case.
You don’t have to prove it. It will be the published WDW value of that ticket on the date of originally booking your past trip.
3a. Yes.
3b. Nope.
4. Absolutely, do NOT try THAT!


----------



## lillykat

So looking to book a package before the ticket changes happen.  We are unsure at this time if we will need 6 or 7 day park hopper tickets.  We would be going end of April.  So I know you used to be able to add a day to your tickets while on vacation.  Will we still be able to add a day the way you used to (Pay the difference between the 6 and 7 day?)  We will be getting park hopper tickets.  Since we don't have airfare yet - we don't know if we will want that extra day or not.


----------



## Aravan24

Ok, I need a quick sanity check here before I give Disney a call to try and sort out my situation. The scenario is as follows:

Back on April 24, 2018, I purchased a WDW package under the Free Dining promotion for a trip we just took from September 18-25, 2018. When the package was purchased, I took the minimum days worth of tickets (4-day w/Park Hopper) as both my wife and I, who were the only two travelling, are Platinum Plus Annual Passholders. Those annual passes were activated back on June 20, 2018 and at that time I requested those be set as our top priority tickets so that the 4-day hoppers purchased with the package wouldn't be used.

Yesterday, I went into MDE and noticed that I no longer see the 4-day park hopper tickets that were associated with our Free Dining trip. I'm assuming they are now expired but without being able to see them I cannot tell, nor can I see any way in MDE to view expired tickets. I just need to ensure that Disney didn't somehow burn them instead of using our annual passes during our September trip and that they are still available to redeem towards the value of future ticket purchases.

If anyone has any thoughts on this or my thinking above is flawed, please let me know. I'll be calling Disney later today to find out what happened to them.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robo

lillykat said:


> So looking to book a package before the ticket changes happen.  We are unsure at this time if we will need 6 or 7 day park hopper tickets.  We would be going end of April.  So I know you used to be able to add a day to your tickets while on vacation.
> 
> 1. Will we still be able to add a day the way you used to (Pay the difference between the 6 and 7 day?)
> 2. We will be getting park hopper tickets.  Since we don't have airfare yet - we don't know if we will want that extra day or not.


1. Yes.
2. That's fine. Just know that if your trip happens after Oct. 16, 2018, you will have to pay the difference in price between TODAY's
6-day Hopper and the NEW PRICE for 7-day Hoppers.


----------



## Robo

Aravan24 said:


> Ok, I need a quick sanity check here before I give Disney a call to try and sort out my situation. The scenario is as follows:
> 
> Back on April 24, 2018, I purchased a WDW package under the Free Dining promotion for a trip we just took from September 18-25, 2018. When the package was purchased, I took the minimum days worth of tickets (4-day w/Park Hopper) as both my wife and I, who were the only two travelling, are Platinum Plus Annual Passholders. Those annual passes were activated back on June 20, 2018 and at that time I requested those be set as our top priority tickets so that the 4-day hoppers purchased with the package wouldn't be used.
> 
> Yesterday, I went into MDE and noticed that I no longer see the 4-day park hopper tickets that were associated with our Free Dining trip. I'm assuming they are now expired but without being able to see them I cannot tell, nor can I see any way in MDE to view expired tickets. I just need to ensure that Disney didn't somehow burn them instead of using our annual passes during our September trip and that they are still available to redeem towards the value of future ticket purchases.
> 
> If anyone has any thoughts on this or my thinking above is flawed, please let me know. I'll be calling Disney later today to find out what happened to them.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


MyDisneyExperience is in a downward swirling whirlpool of terrifying GLITCHES, and has been for weeks, now.

You can call, if you like, but know the wait-time to talk to IT can be long and daunting.
If you are not actually making a trip within the next couple of months, I'd leave things alone and just see "what happens."
(BTW, "what happens" seems to change up to a couple of times a day.)
Scary stuff, kids!!


----------



## Aravan24

Robo said:


> MyDisneyExperience is in a downward swirling whirlpool of terrifying GLITCHES, and has been for weeks, now.
> 
> You can call, if you like, but know the wait-time to talk to IT can be long and daunting.
> If you are not actually making a trip within the next couple of months, I'd leave things alone and just see "what happens."
> (BTW, "what happens" seems to change up to a couple of times a day.)
> Scary stuff, kids!!



Amen to that. We are going back in January but I can certainly wait and see if they can get MDE straightened out in the meanwhile. Thanks again Robo!


----------



## PopGirl26

Robo said:


> 1. Unlikely, but we don’t know, yet.
> 2. Typically, that would be the case.
> You don’t have to prove it. It will be the published WDW value of that ticket on the date of originally booking your past trip.
> 3a. Yes.
> 3b. Nope.
> 4. Absolutely, do NOT try THAT!



Thank you!  I am seriously not calling.  I trust answers here far more than CM roulette.


----------



## PopGirl26

> So looking to book a package before the ticket changes happen. We are unsure at this time if we will need 6 or 7 day park hopper tickets. We would be going end of April. So I know you used to be able to add a day to your tickets while on vacation. Will we still be able to add a day the way you used to (Pay the difference between the 6 and 7 day?) We will be getting park hopper tickets. Since we don't have airfare yet - we don't know if we will want that extra day or not.



In your situation, I would 100% book a package with a 7-day ticket.  Isn’t it about $10 more per person?  I would definitely knowingly overpay by $10 than take a gamble on what the new prices will be.


----------



## Robo

PopGirl26 said:


> In your situation,
> I would 100% book a package with a 7-day ticket.  *Isn’t it about $10 more per person? * I would definitely knowingly overpay by $10 than take a gamble on what the new prices will be.



Correct.
At that level,  $10.65 per added day, per person.


----------



## BamaBeagle

Okay. Here's my situation. I have two 7-day Park Hoppers I bought November 2016. Hard plastic tickets, never loaded them into MDE. I don't see an expiration date on them (think they were the kind that expired 2030?).
What are my current options? I don't have a trip planned anytime in the near future.


----------



## Robo

BamaBeagle said:


> Okay. Here's my situation. I have two 7-day Park Hoppers I bought November 2016. Hard plastic tickets, never loaded them into MDE. I don't see an expiration date on them (think they were the kind that expired 2030?).
> What are my current options? I don't have a trip planned anytime in the near future.



You can use each of them as 7-day Park Hoppers.
Or, when you are at WDW, you can upgrade them to tickets with more days and/or features.
You can keep them as separate tickets, or you can input them into your MDX account if you want to book FP+ in advance of a trip.


----------



## DisneyNut77

We are DVC members and are interested in purchasing DVC Gold Annual Passes before the price change October 16. If we purchase them online will we receive certificates/vouchers or 12 digit codes? We plan on holding on to them for future travels, do we need to apply them to our MDX account now or can we wait until we are ready to use them? Also, we want to use Disney Gift Cards, are we only allowed to use 2 at one time? Thank you for the help.


----------



## Robo

DisneyNut77 said:


> We are DVC members and are interested in purchasing DVC Gold Annual Passes before the price change October 16.
> 1. If we purchase them online will we receive certificates/vouchers or 12 digit codes?
> 2. We plan on holding on to them for future travels, do we need to apply them to our MDX account now
> 3. or can we wait until we are ready to use them? Also,
> 4. we want to use Disney Gift Cards, are we only allowed to use 2 at one time? Thank you for the help.



1. Codes. (Confirmation numbers.)
2. If you order them THROUGH your MDX account, they will automatically appear in your MDX.
3. It doesn't matter (for "saving purposes") if you buy them separately or not from your MDX. (Won't matter, either way.)
4. Go to the https://www.disneygiftcard.com website and COMBINE gift card amounts into single, larger cards, up to $1000 each.


----------



## mousestruck

I realize everything is changing, but I have a question based on current rules. If we visit over Christmas break, can I upgrade my UT 6-day park hopper to a DVC Gold AP after entering the park on our last day, or no go?


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> I realize everything is changing, but I have a question based on current rules. If we visit over Christmas break, can I upgrade my UT 6-day park hopper to a DVC Gold AP after entering the park on our last day...



Yes, you can.
You can do so _as late as_ close-of-business ON the same day that you use a ticket's last assets.


----------



## mousestruck

Robo said:


> Yes, you can.
> You can do so _as late as_ close-of-business ON the same day that you use a ticket's last assets.


Excellent.  Thank you!  Another option to consider...


----------



## mousestruck

Robo said:


> Yes, you can.
> You can do so _as late as_ close-of-business ON the same day that you use a ticket's last assets.


Still on my mind... Seems to good to be true!  Wouldn't this be a way for people to buy a Gold AP instead of a Platinum AP while visiting during a peak time?  We're considering a visit over Christmas, but not sure, so I don't want to spend the extra money on a Platinum Pass if I don't need it.  So I'm thinking I should get a park hopper and then upgrade to a Gold AP at the end of my trip, since we're not planning any other peak time visits.  Does that make sense?  Am I missing something?


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> Still on my mind... Seems to good to be true!
> 1. Wouldn't this be a way for people to buy a Gold AP instead of a Platinum AP while visiting during a peak time...
> 2. Am I missing something?



1. Well, not exactly.
2. It would not be valid for any blackout dates during the NEXT year, so it is still "limited" in that way.


----------



## aagee

I have a 5 day UCT hopper ticket that was purchased June 2018.  If I want to upgrade to an AP, can I do this ahead of time, or must I wait until I am there? 

I thought at one time I remembered seeing an upgrade option in MDE, but I cant find that now.  Is that an option?

Thank you!


----------



## Robo

aagee said:


> I have a 5 day UCT hopper ticket that was purchased June 2018.  If I want to upgrade to an AP,
> 1. can I do this ahead of time, or must I wait until I am there?
> 
> 2. I thought at one time I remembered seeing an upgrade option in MDE, but I cant find that now.  Is that an option?


1. At this point, unlikely. In the near future, we don't know how it will work.
2. Currently, the MDX upgrade option is primarily for guests who are already at WDW and have used their ticket to enter a park.
But again, in the near future, we don't know how it will work.


----------



## aagee

Robo said:


> 1. At this point, unlikely. In the near future, we don't know how it will work.
> 2. Currently, the MDX upgrade option is primarily for guests who are already at WDW and have used their ticket to enter a park.
> But again, in the near future, we don't know how it will work.


Thank you


----------



## fumipappa

Please help me to figure out the number.
I used to be on DISboard a lot of time but lost track.  Then we recently become DVC owner(direct), so I really apprciate the help of "the expert".

I am planning to go to parks, from 1/1/2019 to 1/7/2019. And another plan is there during August 2019, 4-5 days at parks.

So 2 trips and 12 days of parks total, I thought AP is the way to go.

At same time, I realized DVC gold pass has black out date from 1/1 to 1/3. So it hits the 1st 3days of trip.

So here is what I thought I can do:

1. Purchase 7days park hopper from one of authorized ticket vendor like Boardwalk ticketing.
   It costs 474.00+tax
2. Register the ticket(7days hopper) to MDE to secure FP+s during January trip.
3. First 3 days, between 1/1 and 1/3, I will keep using the 7days hopper.
4. 1/4 or later of the trip, I go to guest service to "upgrade" the 7day hopper to Gold AP pass, which costs 589.00+tax

by having this scenario,  I have a few questions:

1. Does this scenario work? can I upgrade 7days hopper to DVC Gold AP pass?
2. If I can upgrade, how the math work? the formula I thought is:


(The amount I pay at guest service when upgrade) = (Gold AP pass price) - (gate price of 7days park hopper). 
*Then the start of Gold AP pass becomes 1/1/2019.*
For the scenario above, it means 589-510(gate price of 7days hopper for now)=$79/ticket is the price I pay at upgrade time.  I am intentionally excluding tax and fee here.

So basically I can save 36.00 by the difference between ticket vendor price($474) and gate price($510).  PLUS, I can avoid the black out date of Gold AP pass.
Is this correct analysis?

Obviously I do not have memory maker between 1/1-1/3 with this scenario, but my party of 4, can purchase 1 platinum AP and other 3 can use the scenario above(if works)


Thank you for your help!


----------



## Robo

fumipappa said:


> Please help me to figure out the number.
> I used to be on DISboard a lot of time but lost track.  Then we recently become DVC owner(direct), so I really apprciate the help of "the expert".
> 
> I am planning to go to parks, from 1/1/2019 to 1/7/2019. And another plan is there during August 2019, 4-5 days at parks.
> 
> So 2 trips and 12 days of parks total, I thought AP is the way to go.
> 
> At same time, I realized DVC gold pass has black out date from 1/1 to 1/3. So it hits the 1st 3days of trip.
> 
> So here is what I thought I can do:
> 
> 1. Purchase 7days park hopper from one of authorized ticket vendor like Boardwalk ticketing.
> It costs 474.00+tax
> 2. Register the ticket(7days hopper) to MDE to secure FP+s during January trip.
> 3. First 3 days, between 1/1 and 1/3, I will keep using the 7days hopper.
> 4. 1/4 or later of the trip, I go to guest service to "upgrade" the 7day hopper to Gold AP pass, which costs 589.00+tax
> 
> by having this scenario,  I have a few questions:
> 
> A. Does this scenario work? can I upgrade 7days hopper to DVC Gold AP pass?
> B. If I can upgrade, how the math work? the formula I thought is:
> 
> 
> (The amount I pay at guest service when upgrade) = (Gold AP pass price) - (gate price of 7days park hopper).
> *Then the start of Gold AP pass becomes 1/1/2019.*
> For the scenario above, it means 589-510(gate price of 7days hopper for now)=$79/ticket is the price I pay at upgrade time.  I am intentionally excluding tax and fee here.
> 
> So basically I can save 36.00 by the difference between ticket vendor price($474) and gate price($510).  PLUS, I can avoid the black out date of Gold AP pass.
> Is this correct analysis?
> 
> Obviously I do not have memory maker between 1/1-1/3 with this scenario,
> C. but my party of 4, can purchase 1 platinum AP and other 3 can use the scenario above(if works)



1.-3. OK.
4. Well, we don't know what the cost will be *if *and when they announce new AP prices and/or change the type of APs available.

A. Yes.
B. Again, see #4 above. But, as you have it laid out, that would be the METHOD of doing the math, but the actual NUMBERS might be different.
Remember that you would likely only get the CURRENT value of your 7-day tickets in the upgrade.
C. Yes.


----------



## fumipappa

Robo said:


> 1.-3. OK.
> 4. Well, we don't know what the cost will be *if *and when they announce new AP prices and/or change the type of APs available.
> 
> A. Yes.
> B. Again, see #4 above. But, as you have it laid out, that would be the METHOD of doing the math, but the actual NUMBERS might be different.
> Remember that you would likely only get the CURRENT value of your 7-day tickets in the upgrade.
> C. Yes.




Yes, I understand that actual number is probably inaccurate anyway by many factors, including disney price change, 3rd party seller price change, timing etc.
I also excluded the tax and fee intentionally because tax and fee may  also changes based on price of tickets, so exact number will not be same as I initially posted.
But i could confirm that the approach I am trying, buy 7days hopper then upgrade to gold AP pass(if it exists when I upgrade), works.

Thank you so much for your quick response and help!


----------



## a1tinkfans

I bought several 4 day Fla Resident Tix. Have not used them yet and the tix reads expires 12/19.  After first use, remaining tix must be used within 6 mos. 

With the newest Tix changes... what is the impact, if any to my tix? 

I plan on using 3 of the 4 days in Nov..
Will I still have the 6 mos to expire. Will I be subject to New price Increases in Nov or for future ( final) visit?? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Robo

a1tinkfans said:


> I bought several 4 day Fla Resident Tix. Have not used them yet and the tix reads expires 12/19.  After first use, remaining tix must be used within 6 mos.
> 
> 1. With the newest Tix changes... what is the impact, if any to my tix?
> 
> I plan on using 3 of the 4 days in Nov..
> 2. Will I still have the 6 mos to expire.
> 3. Will I be subject to New price Increases in Nov or for future ( final) visit??


1. If you intend to simply USE them... no impact.
2. Yes.
3. Nope.

Your tickets can be used according to the "rules" that were in effect when you bought them.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Just looking for a quick update and I don't see anything on the 1st post, so can I assume we still have no idea on new ticket pricing starting 10/16?


----------



## Robo

disneymagicgirl said:


> Just looking for a quick update and I don't see anything on the 1st post, so can I assume we still have no idea on new ticket pricing starting 10/16?


 Correct.


----------



## a1tinkfans

Robo said:


> 1. If you intend to simply USE them... no impact.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Nope.
> 
> Your tickets can be used according to the "rules" that were in effect when you bought them.


Thx!! 

Would I get full credit .. if I decided to change 1/mine to an annual in Nov.
Any advantages or disadvantages??

Am I better off just grabbing another of those fla 4 days ... like I already have, for future use? Hmmmm


----------



## Robo

a1tinkfans said:


> Thx!!
> 
> 1. Would I get full credit .. if I decided to change 1/mine to an annual in Nov.
> Any advantages or disadvantages??
> 
> 2. Am I better off just grabbing another of those fla 4 days ... like I already have, for future use? Hmmmm



1. What you *paid*, yes.
2. Depends on your style of visits.
If the 4-day ticket works well for you (and you can use them before they expire) that would be a good choice.


----------



## a1tinkfans

Robo said:


> 1. What you *paid*, yes.
> 2. Depends on your style of visits.
> If the 4-day ticket works well for you (and you can use them before they expire) that would be a good choice.


Thx.. really appreciate ur help!


----------



## Jlynn619

I’m not sure if anyone can help me or even perhaps speculate, but I am planning a 2019 trip to Disney. We are looking to buy annual passes but I’m curious should I just buy the annual passes now before any potential price increase to the annual pass or I could buy an 8 day with hopper ticket now on UT before the changes on 16th and upgrade when I get there? Would it even work the same to upgrade to ap after these changes?
Thanks in advance for any thoughts!


----------



## Robo

Jlynn619 said:


> I’m not sure if anyone can help me or even perhaps speculate, but I am planning a 2019 trip to Disney. We are looking to buy annual passes but I’m curious should I just buy the annual passes now before any potential price increase to the annual pass or I could buy an 8 day with hopper ticket now on UT before the changes on 16th and upgrade when I get there? Would it even work the same to upgrade to ap after these changes?
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts!



Best GUESS...
Buy the AP now.


----------



## Jlynn619

Robo said:


> Best GUESS...
> Buy the AP now.



I'd bet you're right, thanks!


----------



## DisneyNut77

Robo said:


> 1. Codes. (Confirmation numbers.)
> 2. If you order them THROUGH your MDX account, they will automatically appear in your MDX.
> 3. It doesn't matter (for "saving purposes") if you buy them separately or not from your MDX. (Won't matter, either way.)
> 4. Go to the https://www.disneygiftcard.com website and COMBINE gift card amounts into single, larger cards, up to $1000 each.



Thank you so much Robo! Do I need to call DVC Member Services to order the Gold Annual Passes or can I do it online without them appearing on my MDX?


----------



## Robo

DisneyNut77 said:


> Thank you so much Robo! Do I need to call DVC Member Services to order the Gold Annual Passes or can I do it online without them appearing on my MDX?


If you can order on-line, I'd so so using a different eMail address than the one you use with your MDX.


----------



## Wakey

Here's a question.
I want to go at Xmas. Then I want to go following June.
Can I buy a multi day ticket and use it at Xmas (I would be buying UK ticket which people do upgrade to APs), then on the last day upgrade that ticket to Gold annual pass to use the following june.
Of course gold annual pass has Xmas black out dates which is why I cannot buy one for the Xmas trip.
I own DVC so that  is why I can get the Gold.


----------



## Robo

Wakey said:


> Here's a question.
> I want to go at Xmas. Then I want to go following June.
> Can I buy a multi day ticket and use it at Xmas (I would be buying UK ticket which people do upgrade to APs), then on the last day upgrade that ticket to Gold annual pass to use the following june.


Yes.


----------



## DIS_MERI

We were at the parks last weekend and had a lot of trouble finding a CM that was willing to give us gate price on our 5 day hoppers from UT.  Ended up striking out at MK and HS before getting everything worked out at the IG.  Now happily holding Gold APs.  Sucks losing 2ish hours of our 2 days trying to get everything done elsewhere, but it saved a couple of hundred dollars.

We are planning a big trip in late 2020 and booked a bounceback for Sept 2019 (APs would still be valid in 2019 and we would have saved the 2019 tickets for 2020) but I'm concerned about how the tickets would work in 2020.  I guess I can hold on to the bounceback and see what happens to/with expired tickets in the coming months.  As long as I canceled by late July 2019 I would still get my deposit back if the tickets won't work.  Disney sure knows how to keep us in a tizzy.


----------



## Robo

DIS_MERI said:


> We were at the parks last weekend and had a lot of trouble finding a CM that was willing to give us gate price on our 5 day hoppers from UT.  Ended up striking out at MK and HS before getting everything worked out at the IG.  Now happily holding Gold APs.  Sucks losing 2ish hours of our 2 days trying to get everything done elsewhere, but it saved a couple of hundred dollars.
> 
> We are planning a big trip in late 2020 and booked a bounceback for Sept 2019 (APs would still be valid in 2019 and we would have saved the 2019 tickets for 2020) but I'm concerned about how the tickets would work in 2020.  I guess I can hold on to the bounceback and see what happens to/with expired tickets in the coming months.  As long as I canceled by late July 2019 I would still get my deposit back if the tickets won't work.  Disney sure knows how to keep us in a tizzy.



I have confidence that unused tickets, once expired, will retain at least what they were worth when purchased in future ticket purchases.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Robo said:


> I have confidence that unused tickets, once expired, will retain at least what they were worth when purchased in future ticket purchases.



Since these are package tickets, there's not really a way for me to tell in advance what that value would though, is there?


----------



## twinklebug

Wakey said:


> Here's a question.
> I want to go at Xmas. Then I want to go following June.
> Can I buy a multi day ticket and use it at Xmas (I would be buying UK ticket which people do upgrade to APs), then on the last day upgrade that ticket to Gold annual pass to use the following june.
> Of course gold annual pass has Xmas black out dates which is why I cannot buy one for the Xmas trip.
> I own DVC so that  is why I can get the Gold.


I'm sure Robo will help, but just to add some notes:

1) Be sure to upgrade to the AP <before> using last day of your pass (before you scan it!) or they can't upgrade it.
2) There is an excellent chance you may not be allowed to upgrade to Gold, as you pointed out. If the CM denys you the upgrade, thank them for their time and try 2 or 3 more locations. They're only trying to do their jobs. 

Best of luck, let us know how it worked out.


----------



## Robo

DIS_MERI said:


> Since these are package tickets, there's not really a way for me to tell in advance what that value would though, is there?



Yes, there is.
Package tickets have an upgrade value the same as if you had ordered tickets of the same kind directly from Disney (on the date that the resort package was booked.)

This is known as "price bridging."


----------



## Wakey

Cheers Robo and twinklebug. Robo seems to think I will be able to do it.


----------



## Robo

twinklebug said:


> 1) Be sure to upgrade to the AP <before> using last day of your pass (before you scan it!) or they can't upgrade it.


That's close to being correct, but not quite true.

Guests can upgrade tickets _as late as_ close-of-business on the _same day_ that the ticket's last asset is used.


----------



## Wakey

Robo said:


> That's close to being correct, but not quite true.
> 
> Guests can upgrade tickets _as late as_ close-of-business on the _same day_ that the ticket's last asset was used.


Cheers, I know what I’ll be doing my last evening. I’ll do that and eat at Disney Springs!
Would all people have to attend?


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Not sure if this info has been shared yet but the article says new pricing range is $109-129 for 1 day.
https://apple.news/A8feA9XTpQHy-YK5Qgx_RYw

ETA: sorry, try this link
https://www.google.com/amp/amp.timeinc.net/fortune/2018/10/01/disney-world-new-ticketing-policy


----------



## Iowamomof4

Oh dear... I just had a thought. I'm planning to get 10-day ph tickets for the rest of my travel party and an AP voucher for myself.

1. I can make fastpasses with my voucher, correct?

2. How many days worth of fastpasses will I be able to make? We'll be staying onsite.


----------



## Robo

Iowamomof4 said:


> Oh dear... I just had a thought. I'm planning to get 10-day ph tickets for the rest of my travel party and an AP voucher for myself.
> 
> 1. I can make fastpasses with my voucher, correct?
> 
> 2. How many days worth of fastpasses will I be able to make? We'll be staying onsite.


1. Yes.
2. For your entire resort stay.


----------



## Robo

disneymagicgirl said:


> Not sure if this info has been shared yet but the article says new pricing range is $109-129 for 1 day.
> ETA: sorry, try this link
> https://www.google.com/amp/amp.timeinc.net/fortune/2018/10/01/disney-world-new-ticketing-policy



I have to LOVE this line from that write-up:

"Disney is streamlining prices for its Orlando parks, also.
The Magic Kingdom will now cost as much as Epcot, Disney’s Hollywood Studios, and Disney’s Animal Kingdom, rather than carrying a slight premium as it has in the past."

"Streamlining."


----------



## Robo

Wakey said:


> Cheers, I know what I’ll be doing my last evening. I’ll do that and eat at Disney Springs!
> Would all people have to attend?



All guests 18 yrs and older need to be at the booth with legal photo ID if APs are being purchased/upgraded/activated.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Robo said:


> I have to LOVE this line from that write-up:
> 
> "Disney is streamlining prices for its Orlando parks, also.
> The Magic Kingdom will now cost as much as Epcot, Disney’s Hollywood Studios, and Disney’s Animal Kingdom, rather than carrying a slight premium as it has in the past."
> 
> "Streamlining."
> 
> View attachment 356088


Yes and also a chuckle...
The title of the article is 
*Walt Disney World's New Ticketing Practices Could Make It Easier to Plan a Cheap Trip*

however, the lowest price range was $102 and is now $109...old higher threshold $129 stays the same. Soooooo how exactly is it easier to plan a "cheap" trip.


----------



## mamathompson

I have a split stay booked in February. I had 8 day base tickets included in my package at the first resort. Is it possible to upgrade just my ticket to AP? Could I do that ahead of time or not until I am at the parks? Thanks


----------



## Robo

mamathompson said:


> I have a split stay booked in February.
> 1. I had 8 day base tickets *included in my package* at the first resort.
> 2. Is it possible to upgrade just my ticket to AP? Could I do that ahead of time or not until I am at the parks? Thanks


1. Since you bought PACKAGE tickets, everyone on the reservation must have the same kind of tickets before the trip.
BUT-
2. AFTER you arrive at the first resort, THEN you can treat each ticket separately.
You can upgrade just your ticket at that time.


----------



## Lsdolphin

I currently have an AP which expires on 10/27.  I also have an unused 5day base ticket which was purchased from UT in May, 2017.  I had a "chat" with Disney CM and was told that my 5 day base ticket will expire on Jan 14th 19.

I Am squeezing in a trip to Disney in 10 days to use my current AP one more time before it expires.  and am wondering if I can take the unused 5 day base ticket and use it to purchase a new AP which I could activate in June 2019.


----------



## mamathompson

Thank you,  Is this something I can do before we go to the parks? Or after I have entered? 


Robo said:


> 1. Since you bought PACKAGE tickets, everyone on the reservation must have the same kind of tickets before the trip.
> BUT-
> 2. AFTER you arrive at the first resort, THEN you can treat each ticket separately.
> You can upgrade just your ticket at that time.


----------



## Robo

mamathompson said:


> Thank you,  Is this something I can do before we go to the parks? Or after I have entered?


You can do the upgrade at Guest Relations before or after entering a park with the tickets.

It MIGHT even be possible to do the upgrade YOURSELF using MyDisneyExperience, but that MIGHT
be only after you have entered the first park, using the ticket. 
This feature may or may not be available as new changes are being made in MDX and tickets.


----------



## a1tinkfans

A follow up Q, pls...tia

Is there a way to upgrade my fla resident 4 day Tix... which I likely will use 3 days of in Nov ( past the new Tix pricing changes) online or via phone now ( they are on my mde acct) 

Or do I need to wait till at Disney to upgrade ... and then subject to pricing increase, correct?

Trying to figure if I should Upgrade to fla annual or just grab another set of fla 4 days ( with the 12/19 expiry and no blackouts) if they are still being sold(??) 
since I know I’ll return before 12/19.  

I’m thinking ...if annual pass ( fla silver) add-on is about same cost as buying another fla res 4 day, that’d be a better financial deal? P
I think I paid about $240(?) for the 4 day..
Then again... it’s 4am so I may be making little sense


----------



## MagicalAdventures

I was planning to buy Disney tickets from attraction tickets direct uk. We are from uk. Its our first visit and I stupidly lost track of the fact it’s our fast pass day is on Tuesday 

If I order the tickets today I won’t have them till Tuesday night. Fast pass booking opens at 12 noon. 

Do I need the physical tickets to make fast passes or can this be done with a code from the booking for example?

If I can’t do this with attraction tickets direct is there any company that would be able to do this before Tuesday? 

What happens if I book with Disney uk direct would they give me a code? I think doing it that way I wouldn’t get the chance to practice fast pass bookings?

Thanks


----------



## Robo

MagicalAdventures said:


> I was planning to buy Disney tickets from attraction tickets direct uk. We are from uk. Its our first visit and I stupidly lost track of the fact it’s our fast pass day is on Tuesday
> 
> If I order the tickets today I won’t have them till Tuesday night. Fast pass booking opens at 12 noon.
> 
> Do I need the physical tickets to make fast passes or can this be done with a code from the booking for example?
> 
> If I can’t do this with attraction tickets direct is there any company that would be able to do this before Tuesday?
> 
> What happens if I book with Disney uk direct would they give me a code? I think doing it that way I wouldn’t get the chance to practice fast pass bookings?
> 
> Thanks


 In the USA if you order via your MDX account, the tickets show up instantly in your MDX account and you can book FP when the time comes.

That may or may not be the case in the UK. You need to ask someone over there.


----------



## MagicalAdventures

Robo said:


> In the USA if you order via your MDX account, the tickets show up instantly in your MDX account and you can book FP when the time comes.
> 
> That may or may not be the case in the UK. You need to ask someone over there.


Thank you for your help  I will look into this.  Much appreciated


----------



## LovePug

Just to have someone confirm what I'm thinking....My tickets have a date of 1/28/17 on them....If I'm understanding the first post, that mean I have no expiration on them, correct? I, just this morning, have run into a situation that may cause me to have to reschedule our December trip!


----------



## Corwin

This new expiration policy is going to make it more difficult for us. We often take DCL cruises out of Port Canaveral, and go to WDW before and after the cruise. For example, our next trip consists of 3 nights at WDW, a 7-night cruise, and 3 nights at WDW. We would typically get 6-day or 7-day tickets that would be good through the last day of the whole trip (i.e. 14 days).

It looks like this new expiration policy is going to force us to get 10-day tickets (and waste the unused days). Am I missing anything? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Corwin said:


> This new expiration policy is going to make it more difficult for us. We often take DCL cruises out of Port Canaveral, and go to WDW before and after the cruise. For example, our next trip consists of 3 nights at WDW, a 7-night cruise, and 3 nights at WDW. We would typically get 6-day or 7-day tickets that would be good through the last day of the whole trip (i.e. 14 days).
> 
> It looks like this new expiration policy is going to force us to get 10-day tickets (and waste the unused days). Am I missing anything? Thanks!



Correct. 
A 7-day ticket to a 10-day ticket...
Doing that using TODAY'S prices (which will likely up with the new ticket structure,) would be an extra $30, plus tax, per ticket.


----------



## Robo

LovePug said:


> My tickets have a date of 1/28/17 on them....If I'm understanding the first post, that mean I have no expiration on them, correct?



If that date is accurate...
Correct.


----------



## AllyElly

We have AP vouchers plus hoppers purchased as part of a FD package for July 2019 in my MDE account.  We are going next month, do we need to prioritize the APs or will they automatically be used first?  I wasn’t sure if the hoppers are even valid before the July trip.


----------



## Robo

AllyElly said:


> We have AP vouchers plus hoppers purchased as part of a FD package for July 2019 in my MDE account.  We are going next month, do we need to prioritize the APs or will they automatically be used first?  I wasn’t sure if the hoppers are even valid before the July trip.



The hoppers won't become valid for use until the package start-date.


----------



## missnic

I need to renew our Silver passes for a trip next weekend (expired 9/22), but I'm trying to maximize savings by buying gift cards at $100/day and need a few more days worth of cards. Can I renew today via the monthly payment program and then pay it off next week once I have all of the funds via gift card? I'm saving about $120 on renewal by doing this, so it's worth the hassle, but I do want to get a few FPs made.


----------



## Robo

missnic said:


> Can I renew today via the monthly payment program and then pay it off next week once I have all of the funds via gift card?



I don't know if it's possible to renew with the PAYMENT PLAN while you are not physically at WDW.
But, if it IS, then yes you can do what you ask.

But, do they charge interest on the payment plan?
If they don't, why not just keep the payment plan (and pay it off over the life of the AP
by using the gift cards?)
One of the most basic of all "money tips" is to use "other peoples money"
when its offered and keep as much of YOUR OWN money available to YOU
(just in case) for as long as possible.


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

We have six day hoppers for a trip next July, purchased through Disney as part of a bounceback. There are six in our group, and I had planned to upgrade four of the tickets to Plus once we arrived (since DH and I are not planning to go to the water parks, but the kids are). Given the ticket changes coming October 16, do you think it is worth upgrading all tickets before the 16th even if we won't all use the entitlements? It is about $27 per ticket to upgrade, so it's not a huge amount for the two tickets that won't use the entitlements. I wouldn't be surprised if it costs more to upgrade four tickets after the 16th than it costs to upgrade six tickets now.


----------



## Robo

StitchandPooh'sMom said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it costs more to upgrade four tickets after the 16th than it costs to upgrade six tickets now.


Nor would I.


----------



## Thuydee

Hi all, I'm confusing myself with trying to figure out my best option.
Our situation: we(3 Disney adults, 1 child) are AP holders with a trip planned January 1-5, 2019, staying at POP, OOP dining.  We
We are also planning another trip April 6-12.  Our APs will expire on April 7, so we would need to purchase 5 days park hopper, pay OOP dining.
With the current Play Stay Dine offer, we are thinking of purchasing that package so that we can get free dining, and saving the tickets for the April trip.
So the question is, does it make sense financially for us to get the package?
Thanks!


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

Robo said:


> Nor would I.



And you are the expert.  And that further encourages me to just upgrade now and not stress over it anymore.


----------



## Robo

StitchandPooh'sMom said:


> And you are the expert.  And that further encourages me to just upgrade now and not stress over it anymore.



Regardless, having lower stress can't be a bad thing.
Disney trips are supposed to be FUN!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

missnic said:


> I need to renew our Silver passes for a trip next weekend (expired 9/22), but I'm trying to maximize savings by buying gift cards at $100/day and need a few more days worth of cards. Can I renew today via the monthly payment program and then pay it off next week once I have all of the funds via gift card? I'm saving about $120 on renewal by doing this, so it's worth the hassle, but I do want to get a few FPs made.



You can renew via the payment plan online (you will have to put a valid credit card for monthly payments AND the first month's payment will be charged within 24 hours of the transaction to that card), and pay it off anytime you like. We can accept Disney gift cards for a contract pay-off at the parks, but I don't know if they can do so over the phone. The payment plan call center is a different number and different people than the regular Disney call centers.



Robo said:


> But, do they charge interest on the payment plan?
> If they don't, why not just keep the payment plan (and pay it off over the life of the AP
> by using the gift cards?)



No interest on payment plans, but there's no way to auto-charge each month's payment to a gift card, only a credit card.


----------



## NoodlesMom

If Gold Annual pass blackout dates are Jan. 1-3, can I use them on Jan. 3 or Jan. 4?


----------



## Robo

NoodlesMom said:


> If Gold Annual pass blackout dates are Jan. 1-3, can I use them on Jan. 3 or Jan. 4?



Jan. 4


----------



## missnic

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> You can renew via the payment plan online (you will have to put a valid credit card for monthly payments AND the first month's payment will be charged within 24 hours of the transaction to that card), and pay it off anytime you like. We can accept Disney gift cards for a contract pay-off at the parks, but I don't know if they can do so over the phone. The payment plan call center is a different number and different people than the regular Disney call centers.
> 
> 
> 
> No interest on payment plans, but there's no way to auto-charge each month's payment to a gift card, only a credit card.



Where can I pay it off? Any guest services location? Being there in person isn't an issue. I'll have all the gift card funds this week.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

missnic said:


> Where can I pay it off? Any guest services location? Being there in person isn't an issue. I'll have all the gift card funds this week.



Any ticket window or Guest Relations will be able to help. Just tell them you have an annual pass on a payment contract and you want to pay it off in full using Disney gift cards. A ticket window CM will have to call a coordinator to log into the right system, but may still have a shorter wait than Guest Relations depending on when you go.


----------



## Corwin

Corwin said:


> This new expiration policy is going to make it more difficult for us. We often take DCL cruises out of Port Canaveral, and go to WDW before and after the cruise. For example, our next trip consists of 3 nights at WDW, a 7-night cruise, and 3 nights at WDW. We would typically get 6-day or 7-day tickets that would be good through the last day of the whole trip (i.e. 14 days).
> 
> It looks like this new expiration policy is going to force us to get 10-day tickets (and waste the unused days). Am I missing anything? Thanks!





Robo said:


> Correct.
> A 7-day ticket to a 10-day ticket...
> Doing that using TODAY'S prices (which will likely up with the new ticket structure,) would be an extra $30, plus tax, per ticket.


Thanks. For our upcoming trip in May 2019, I just went ahead and bought 7-day MYW e-tickets before things change.

If I do a similar trip in the future, it looks like I'll be forced to waste some unused days on a 10-day date-specific ticket to make it last 14 days. That will be rather annoying.

Alternatively, I read here that that non-date-specific tickets will also be available that will last for 14 days, but you will likely pay peak-season prices for these (or higher). I expect the first option will probably be cheaper.

Either way, it looks like it will cost me even more to go to WDW on both ends of a DCL cruise, on top of the usual price increases. Maybe we'll just stop going to WDW on one end in the future...


----------



## SG131

So, I have a free dining package with 8 day tickets coming up in December.  At that time I'm hoping to upgrade to an AP.  When I go to upgrade will the cost be the price of the AP minus the cost I paid for the tickets, or minus the current ticket value?


----------



## Robo

SG131 said:


> So, I have a free dining package with 8 day tickets coming up in December.  At that time I'm hoping to upgrade to an AP.  When I go to upgrade will the cost be the price of the AP minus the cost I paid for the tickets, or minus the current ticket value?



Subtracting what you paid (listed Disney price) for the tickets before the Oct. 16 increase, from the (then current) AP price would be the standard procedure.


----------



## SG131

Robo said:


> Subtracting what you paid (listed Disney price) for the tickets before the Oct. 16 increase, from the (then current) AP price would be the standard procedure.


Thanks, I remember reading it’s good to go in knowing what you should pay so I just wanted to be sure!


----------



## PoohBear

Robo said:


> 2. No need to use a ticket in order to upgrade it.
> 3. The 2010 and 2011 should, but you don't need to (or want to) use them at the gate, anyway.
> 4. No need to do that.
> 5. OK.
> 1. You neglected to mention *how many* of you is "*we all.*"
> 
> Your plan:
> "You all" (at least three of you) need to go to any Guest Relations and ask that the value of each of those older tickets be applied to a separate new adult's AP.



Just wanted to say thanks, Robo! It has been a crazy time in our household right now and I just could not think straight. I don’t know what I would do without my friends here on the Dis to lean on for help.


----------



## Robo

PoohBear said:


> Just wanted to say thanks, Robo! It has been a crazy time in our household right now and I just could not think straight. I don’t know what I would do without my friends here on the Dis to lean on for help.



You're welcome, PoohBear.
Hope things are becoming less "crazy" and getting more FUN!
Have a great trip!


----------



## Iowamomof4

If I get a voucher for an AP now (with no blackout dates) for a trip in May, 2019, could they change the terms and make my AP subject to blackout days between the time I purchase the voucher and when I turn it into an actual AP? What I'm really wondering is, if I buy now, activate later, will I be able to use it to get into SW:GE when it opens?


----------



## Robo

Iowamomof4 said:


> If I get a voucher for an AP now (with no blackout dates) for a trip in May, 2019, could they change the terms and make my AP subject to blackout days between the time I purchase the voucher and when I turn it into an actual AP? What I'm really wondering is, if I buy now, activate later, will I be able to use it to get into SW:GE when it opens?


Whatever you BUY now, SHOULD keep the same rules as spelled out NOW, regardless of when you active it.
But, nothing is ever a SURE THING.


----------



## shoreward

UT currently has different expiration dates on mailed tickets, than electronic.



> Ticket must be activated by December 31, 2019. After December 31, 2019, you must exchange this ticket at Guest Services for admission (additional gate price may apply). Please note: Physical tickets expire February 28, 2019.



If I want to apply the value of an "expired" UT physical ticket toward AP renewal, after 02/28/2019,, will the value of the ticket be bridged and treated the same, as if the ticket had not expired?  The ticket value would be less than the cost of the AP renewal.


----------



## Robo

shoreward said:


> If I want to apply the value of an "expired" UT physical ticket toward AP renewal, after 02/28/2019,, will the value of the ticket be bridged and treated the same, as if the ticket had not expired?


Yes. (Unless there is a rule change between now and that time, which seems unlikely.)

There is no difference in "upgrade value" of this ticket if it has expired or not.
In an upgrade situation, it will be worth the "Disney price" as posted on the date that it was created (in other words, the current posted Disney price as of the time I am posting this message.)


----------



## LaRaine

How does it work when one person in the party has an AP and then you book a package?


----------



## Robo

LaRaine said:


> How does it work when one person in the party has an AP and then you book a package?



The holder of the AP can also book the same kind of ticket as the rest of the guests in the package.
But, that AP guest can SAVE that package ticket, unused, and then use the ticket on another trip,
or can use it to help pay for a new AP or AP renewal when the time comes.


----------



## SABeasley98

Tried upgrading my UT ticket to AP over the phone & was told that it has to be done in person.  I’m going to call again when I get a chance, so will let you know if I get a different answer then


----------



## Lsdolphin

I have an unused 5-day base ticket purchased from UT in May, 2017. Can I receive a renewal discount and also use the 5 day ticket from UT toward payment of renewed AP?


----------



## Robo

Lsdolphin said:


> I have an unused 5-day base ticket purchased from UT in May, 2017. Can I receive a renewal discount and also use the 5 day ticket from UT toward payment of renewed AP?



If you are asking if you can use the value of the UT ticket to help pay for your AP renewal, then yes.
And, at least up to now, that has generally needed to be done in-person at WDW.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Robo said:


> If you are asking if you can use the value of the UT ticket to help pay for your AP renewal, then yes.
> And, at least up to now, that has generally needed to be done in-person at WDW.



Thanks.  Do they also still offer a 15% renewal discount?


----------



## Robo

Lsdolphin said:


> Thanks.  Do they also still offer a 15% renewal discount?



Yes. (The discount is _approximately_ 15%.)


----------



## Lsdolphin

Robo said:


> Yes. (The discount is _approximately_ 15%.)




So what I was asking is if I can get the discount and also use the UT 5 day pass toward the renewal.


----------



## Lewisc

SABeasley98 said:


> Tried upgrading my UT ticket to AP over the phone & was told that it has to be done in person.  I’m going to call again when I get a chance, so will let you know if I get a different answer then


I spoke to 3 different  CMs, ticketing, supervisor  and ap CM. They said if we can't do the upgrade online they can't do it 
On the phone. Please post if you have better luck.


----------



## Robo

Lsdolphin said:


> So what I was asking is if I can get the discount and also use the UT 5 day pass toward the renewal.


And, I was answering “yes” to all of that.


----------



## Nevada Jen

I'm sure this is answered somewhere in the thread but I have not seen it after 10 pages.  I have a non expiring 10 day ticket bought and a couple of days used in the 90's.  Is it still good?  How do I find out how many days I have left? Second question.  I have the same child ticket for my daughter.  She died.  Can I use it for my son and pay an upgrade price?  No trickery going on.  They are really my tickets.


----------



## ewturner

Lewisc said:


> I spoke to 3 different  CMs, ticketing, supervisor  and ap CM. They said if we can't do the upgrade online they can't do it
> On the phone. Please post if you have better luck.



I'm wondering if we will be able to do it ourselves online after the October 16th changes or if third party tickets will still have to be done on-site.  I'd like to do it before then to avoid any potential price increase on APs, but I've kind of given up hope of being able to upgrade before I go at the end of November.


----------



## Robo

Nevada Jen said:


> I'm sure this is answered somewhere in the thread but I have not seen it after 10 pages.  I have a non expiring 10 day ticket bought and a couple of days used in the 90's.
> 1. Is it still good?
> 2. How do I find out how many days I have left? Second question.
> 3. I have the same child ticket for my daughter.  She died.
> 4. Can I use it for my son and pay an upgrade price?  No trickery going on.  They are really my tickets.


1. "Old" tickets are still honored for use at WDW.
2. Take the ticket to a Guest Relations at WDW for that info. 
-OR-
Below is a quote from an eMail from WDW Guest Relations regarding "days left" on tickets:


> Greetings from the Walt Disney World Resort!
> 
> Thank you for contacting us regarding your unused Walt Disney World ticket media.
> 
> If you have not already done so, please send a copy of the front and back of your tickets, as well as a copy of your Government issued I.D.
> to Ticket.Usage@DisneyWorld.com.
> 
> Include your name and daytime telephone number. We are unable to provide usage without these copies.
> 
> Please note, we are not able to receive messages or attachments greater than two mega bytes. If needed, send your files in separate messages or compress them prior to sending.
> 
> If you are visiting the Walt Disney World Resort within five days and need immediate assistance, please call us at (407) 560-2544, Monday through Friday between the hours of 9:00am and 5:00pm (EST). We may also be reached Sunday and Saturday between the hours of 10:00am and 5:00pm (EST).
> 
> I personally assure you that your message has been received. Depending on the amount of research required, our response time may vary; however, a member of my Guest Experience Services Team will contact you within five days.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Director, Guest Experience Services



3. So sorry to hear that.
4. I can't speak for WDW, but that ticket will likely be honored for your son.
There may or may not be a need for an upgrade charge.


----------



## Herding_Cats

I'm sure it's been asked, BUT

If I am doing a split stay (4 nights and then 2 nights) and package 2-day MYW tickets to my FIRST reservation, are they *only* good for the duration of that reservation or are they good for "14 days from activation"?  (Only reason I would package is to get the free mini-golf so if they would be restricted to the reservation stay I will NOT package.)

Wanting to get them bought before the ticket changes this weekend.


----------



## Robo

Herding_Cats said:


> I'm sure it's been asked, BUT
> 
> If I am doing a split stay (4 nights and then 2 nights) and package 2-day MYW tickets to my FIRST reservation, are they *only* good for the duration of that reservation or are they good for "14 days from activation"?  (Only reason I would package is to get the free mini-golf so if they would be restricted to the reservation stay I will NOT package.)
> 
> Wanting to get them bought before the ticket changes this weekend.



Currently-purchased tickets will be good for 14 days from first use.


----------



## Pdollar88

With impending ticket changes, I am still debating whether I should upgrade my renewed WDW AP to a Premier Passport for a planned fall 2019 trip to DL. 

If I went ahead and bought DL tickets (+Maxpass), can I apply that and my renewed AP to the Premier Passport price? I'm nervous that the Premier Passport will also increase, though.


----------



## Robo

Pdollar88 said:


> With impending ticket changes, I am still debating whether I should upgrade my renewed WDW AP to a Premier Passport for a planned fall 2019 trip to DL.
> 
> If I went ahead and bought DL tickets (+Maxpass), can I apply that and my renewed AP to the Premier Passport price? I'm nervous that the Premier Passport will also increase, though.



There are some special rules for the Premier Passport that don't apply to regular upgrades, but I'm not comfortable telling you that,
for sure, you can combine those multiple items into a single new AP.
(I THINK that you can, but that's a lot of money to risk.)
And, DL has different ticket rules than WDW, and I'm not versed in them at all.


----------



## Pdollar88

Robo said:


> There are some special rules for the Premier Passport that don't apply to regular upgrades, but I'm not comfortable telling you that,
> for sure, you can combine those multiple items into a single new AP.
> (I THINK that you can, but that's a lot of money to risk.)
> And, DL has different ticket rules than WDW, and I'm not versed in them at all.



I was nervous about guessing with that amount of money too. Thank you for your help! I may call Disney’s AP line to ask.

It’s looking like I’d be right on the cusp of the Premier Passport being worth it, so I may just be better off getting tickets now.


----------



## columbus2016

Completely new on Disney vacation. We are going to Wilderness Lodge 11/29/18-12/3/18.  Currently I only have Room Only reservation and haven't bought the tickets yet. I found 4 day park hopper with extra day on UT for $1362.37 (2 adult + 1 child). Should I just go ahead and buy or wait until October 16 for the new pricing? Looking at the current 1 day ticket calendar, our arrival day (11/29) is a value day - what are the chances that we'll get cheaper tickets with the new pricing?

I can maybe buy the paper ticket (expiration date 2/29/19) from UC now, don't link them to MDE and then check the new price on 10/16? I read they can refund (minus 5%) the paper ticket if not already linked.  Any experience with refund with Undercover Tourist?


----------



## 4Hawks

I have 1-day non-MK value tickets that don't expire until December 2019. Will the 3-tiers (value, regular, peak) remain the same for single-day tickets? Will we be able to use them for any of the parks after 10/16 without paying for an upgrade?


----------



## Robo

columbus2016 said:


> Completely new on Disney vacation. We are going to Wilderness Lodge 11/29/18-12/3/18.  Currently I only have Room Only reservation and haven't bought the tickets yet. I found 4 day park hopper with extra day on UT for $1362.37 (2 adult + 1 child). Should I just go ahead and buy or wait until October 16 for the new pricing? Looking at the current 1 day ticket calendar, our arrival day (11/29) is a value day - what are the chances that we'll get cheaper tickets with the new pricing?
> 
> I can maybe buy the paper ticket (expiration date 2/29/19) from UC now, don't link them to MDE and then check the new price on 10/16? I read they can refund (minus 5%) the paper ticket if not already linked.  Any experience with refund with Undercover Tourist?


My instinct says buy now.
I’m thinking that any restock fee would eat up any savings if you return UT tickets.
But nobody knows anything, for sure.


----------



## Robo

4Hawks said:


> I have 1-day non-MK value tickets that don't expire until December 2019. Will the 3-tiers (value, regular, peak) remain the same for single-day tickets? Will we be able to use them for any of the parks after 10/16 without paying for an upgrade?


AFAIK, any current tickets will retain their current “rules.”


----------



## CoP Luv

Just so I know what I am talking about when I try to get this all completed:
I have a 2009 unused, 1-day, non-hopper ticket.  It is not linked to MDE.
1.  There is no longer a financial benefit to using the ticket at WDW first before upgrading/adding more days?  I want to make this a 4-day, non-hopper ticket.
2.  Is this something I have to call in to get changed?
3.  I believe I paid about $80 in 2009 for this ticket.  Will they use the $80 value and subtract that from the 4-day, non-hopper ticket as my upgrade amount?  
4.  Or a different amount?  What would it be, if it is different?

Thanks so much for all of your information and time!


----------



## BeerMe

Robo said:


> And, I was answering “yes” to all of that.


----------



## BeerMe

How long do I have before I need to activate a AP voucher.   Want to get two now and not activate them until March 2019


----------



## Robo

BeerMe said:


> How long do I have before I need to activate a AP voucher.   Want to get two now and not activate them until March 2019



Currently, AP certificates ("vouchers") don't expire until the end of the year 2030.
(Some say even longer.)


----------



## BeerMe

Thanks


----------



## Robo

CoP Luv said:


> Just so I know what I am talking about when I try to get this all completed:
> I have a 2009 unused, 1-day, non-hopper ticket.  It is not linked to MDE.
> 1.  There is no longer a financial benefit to using the ticket at WDW first before upgrading/adding more days?
> I want to make this a 4-day, non-hopper ticket.
> 2.  Is this something I have to call in to get changed?
> 3.  I believe I paid about $80 in 2009 for this ticket.  Will they use the $80 value and subtract that from the 4-day, non-hopper ticket as my upgrade amount?
> 4.  Or a different amount?  What would it be, if it is different?
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your information and time!


1. Correct.
2. You didn't say from whom you bought the ticket.
In many cases, you must wait until you get to WDW in order to upgrade, but you can certainly call and "ask nicely."
3. Again, you didn't say from whom you bought the ticket.
In many cases, it doesn't matter how much you actually paid for the ticket. In other cases, it does matter.
4. Go to the "Cost to Upgrade" post in this Sticky *(HERE.)*
Carefully read the situations (as in, from whom and when, you bought the ticket.)
Then, do the math.

If you need more help, please post back with more information on your ticket.


----------



## CoP Luv

Robo said:


> 1. Correct.
> 2. You didn't say from whom you bought the ticket.
> In many cases, you must wait until you get to WDW in order to upgrade, but you can certainly call and "ask nicely."
> 3. Again, you didn't say from whom you bought the ticket.
> In many cases, it doesn't matter how much you actually paid for the ticket. In other cases, it does matter.
> 4. Go to the "Cost to Upgrade" post in this Sticky *(HERE.)*
> Carefully read the situations (as in, from whom and when, you bought the ticket.)
> Then, do the math.
> 
> If you need more help, please post back with more information on your ticket.



2.  The original 1-day non-hopper was bought in 2009 as part of a Free Dining Package from Disney.
4.  If I understand correctly, I take the 2016 price of the 1-day ticket (anywhere from $103-$132 depending on season and park) and subtract from the 2018 4-day base ticket price.  The difference is what I would pay to upgrade.  Since the 2009 ticket didn't have a season or park specific option, is there a way to figure out the math?

Thanks again!


----------



## DIS_MERI

DIS_MERI said:


> We are planning a big trip in late 2020 and booked a bounceback for Sept 2019 (APs would still be valid in 2019 and we would have saved the 2019 tickets for 2020) but I'm concerned about how the tickets would work in 2020.  I guess I can hold on to the bounceback and see what happens to/with expired tickets in the coming months.  As long as I canceled by late July 2019 I would still get my deposit back if the tickets won't work.  Disney sure knows how to keep us in a tizzy.



Quoting myself because I had a thought about this.  I'm DVC, could I use the package tickets to buy AP vouchers while I am at WDW for my bounceback?  And that would them allow them to be good until approximately 2030, correct?


----------



## Robo

CoP Luv said:


> 2.  The original 1-day non-hopper was bought in 2009 as part of a Free Dining Package from Disney.
> A.  If I understand correctly, I take the 2016 price of the 1-day ticket (anywhere from $103-$132 depending on season and park) and subtract from the 2018 4-day base ticket price.  The difference is what I would pay to upgrade.
> B. Since the 2009 ticket didn't have a season or park specific option, is there a way to figure out the math?



A. Yup.
B. I don't know. Figure it a couple of ways.
Then, when you do the upgrade, if you are quoted a price close to these, you'll know that the CM
is doing the upgrade nearly correctly.

If you are quoted the HIGHER of the your figured prices, it would not hurt to "ASK NICELY" if you can be given a lower price.


----------



## mcross923

I’ve read through pages and pages of this great post, thank you!  Just to make sure I have it straight:


I bought MYW base tickets last April 2017 through an employer link to the Disney website (just like going on the Disney site but with discounted prices).  I’m not sure if this is considered 3rd party, but I’m assuming it is.  So these tickets will expire December 31, 2018.  Our plans changed and now plan to go September 2019.  

So if I read through this thread correctly:

Since no one knows how it’ll work for sure yet, we can assume the tickets will retain the value when I renew for 2019.
The price will be the difference between the gate price on 2017 vs the gate price in 2019.
If I called Disney Ticketing and gave my ticket number, will they be able to tell if it’s considered wholesale or purchased direct from Disney?
If it’s considered purchased direct from Disney, they can do the upgrade over the phone?
If it’s considered wholesale, which I assume it is, and I want to add days, I can only do that in-person at WDW when we go in September 2019, correct?
In this case, will I be able to book FP+ in advance with expired tickets that are linked in MDE prior to upgrading/renewing when I get there?
Thank you,
Marcus


----------



## Robo

mcross923 said:


> I’ve read through pages and pages of this great post, thank you!  Just to make sure I have it straight:
> 
> 
> I bought MYW base tickets last April 2017 through an employer link to the Disney website (just like going on the Disney site but with discounted prices).
> 
> A. I’m not sure if this is considered 3rd party, but I’m assuming it is.
> B. So these tickets will expire December 31, 2018.  Our plans changed and now plan to go September 2019.
> 
> So if I read through this thread correctly:
> 
> Since no one knows how it’ll work for sure yet, we can assume the tickets will retain the value when I renew for 2019.
> The price will be the difference between the gate price on 2017 vs the gate price in 2019.
> If I called Disney Ticketing and gave my ticket number, will they be able to tell if it’s considered wholesale or purchased direct from Disney?
> If it’s considered purchased direct from Disney, they can do the upgrade over the phone?
> If it’s considered wholesale, which I assume it is, and I want to add days, I can only do that in-person at WDW when we go in September 2019, correct?
> In this case, will I be able to book FP+ in advance with expired tickets that are linked in MDE prior to upgrading/renewing when I get there?


A. Should be.
B. OK.
1. That would be consistent with long-time policy.
2. Yes.
3. If you found the right CM on the phone, then yes. (But, that's always risky.)
4. It would very unlikely be considered "Disney direct." But...
You can ALWAYS "ask nicely" for anything you want.
5. That is generally correct. Exceptions to everything can be cited.
6. Nobody knows, yet. I'm GUESSING "no."


----------



## mcross923

Robo said:


> A. Should be.
> B. OK.
> 1. That would be consistent with long-time policy.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. If you found the right CM on the phone, then yes. (But, that's always risky.)
> 4. It would very unlikely be considered "Disney direct." But...
> You can ALWAYS "ask nicely" for anything you want.
> 5. That is generally correct. Exceptions to everything can be cited.
> 6. Nobody knows, yet. I'm GUESSING "no."



Thank you Robo.  The last one is a bummer, I plan to arrive and upgrade my tickets the day before I plan to enter the parks.  But to not be able to schedule FP until I get there is a stinker.  May have to hope for a EMM to both MK and DHS in the days I’m there!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

If I purchased my AP last year on 12/21, is it still valid this year on 12/21?


----------



## Robo

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> If I purchased my AP last year on 12/21, is it still valid this year on 12/21?


When you PURCHASED an AP does not *necessarily* mean anything in regard to it's year of validity.

If you ACTIVATED an AP on 12/21/18, then it will be valid through the end of the day on 12/21/19.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Great. Now how do I prioritize the use of that over a park ticket I have in MDE. My FP date is coming up. I would like to use my AP for day one. Then rely on the six day ticket for the other days. Thanks.


----------



## mmps108

Jlynn619 said:


> I’m not sure if anyone can help me or even perhaps speculate, but I am planning a 2019 trip to Disney. We are looking to buy annual passes but I’m curious should I just buy the annual passes now before any potential price increase to the annual pass or I could buy an 8 day with hopper ticket now on UT before the changes on 16th and upgrade when I get there? Would it even work the same to upgrade to ap after these changes?
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts!





Robo said:


> Best GUESS...
> Buy the AP now.



I read through all 272 pages, at first for information (I understand the info in the sticky pages are the most valuable) but then for reassurance of other's personal experiences as they upgraded their pre-purchased tickets to AP and finally, because I'm crazy. 

1. I'm in almost the same exact situation as @Jlynn619, we are going for 8 days in January and 6 days in December 2019. I had every intention of buying 8 day PH passes from an authorized retailer and then upgrading to AP in January. As I understood, prior to the announcement about post-October 16th tickets, this was the cheapest way to buy an AP?
2. Even though I had no intention of spending $2700+ on 3 AP at this time, I should just get my AP before October 16th because we have no idea what is coming?
3. Does anyone think AP will not be going up in price on October 16th?


----------



## Robo

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Great. Now how do I prioritize the use of that over a park ticket I have in MDE. My FP date is coming up. I would like to use my AP for day one. Then rely on the six day ticket for the other days. Thanks.



If the ticket that you DON'T want to use is new (never been used,) you can create a "fake profile" (like "John Smith") in your MDX account and transfer that ticket
to that "fake person."
Then, the ticket won't be used until you re-transfer it back to your real name when you ARE ready to use it.

The alternative is to just go to any Guest Relations window BEFORE you go to the park gate
on your first day, and have your AP set to the "highest priority" in your MDX account.
The AP will then be used at the first park. 
Then, the next day (after your AP expires) your multi-day ticket
will automatically start being used when you go to enter a park.


----------



## twix516

So I have a trip booked in December (free dining package) that includes 5 ticket days plus the park hopper and memory maker, as well as a ticket to MVMCP.  I also plan to go back for another trip in November 2019 that will include 5 or 6 park days, park hopper and memory maker.  How do I even go about determining whether it makes financial sense to upgrade to an annual pass?  How do I determine how much $$ from my package is going towards my actual park tickets to figure out how much it would cost me out of pocket to upgrade?  What are the benefits of upgrading before my trip vs. upgrading on the last day?  If I were to upgrade before my trip, do I lose the free dining?  I am so lost!


----------



## Robo

twix516 said:


> So I have a trip booked in December (free dining package) that includes 5 ticket days plus the park hopper and memory maker, as well as a ticket to MVMCP.  I also plan to go back for another trip in November 2019 that will include 5 or 6 park days, park hopper and memory maker.
> 1. How do I even go about determining whether it makes financial sense to upgrade to an annual pass?
> 2. How do I determine how much $$ from my package is going towards my actual park tickets to figure out how much it would cost me out of pocket to upgrade?
> 3. What are the benefits of upgrading before my trip vs. upgrading on the last day?
> 4. If I were to upgrade before my trip, do I lose the free dining?  I am so lost!



1. Just do the math.
I can tell you that you absolutely WILL come out ahead by upgrading to AP for your upcoming December trip.
2. Use the current WDW ticket price list for the same kind of tickets that you have in the package.
3. You left out one scenario.
Upgrading on the FIRST day of your Dec. trip (which is something you could do.)
4. I don't know if you can upgrade to AP and still keep your "free" dining, but if you can,
I'd say to go ahead and do so.


----------



## twix516

Robo said:


> 1. Just do the math.
> I can tell you that you absolutely WILL come out ahead by upgrading to AP for your upcoming December trip.
> 2. Use the current WDW ticket price list for the same kind of tickets that you have in the package.
> 3. You left out one scenario.
> Upgrading on the FIRST day of your Dec. trip (which is something you could do.)
> 4. I don't know if you can upgrade to AP and still keep your "free" dining, but if you can,
> I'd say to go ahead and do so.



Thanks for your response!  What would make someone decide to upgrade before, first day or last day of the trip?  If I call Disney directly, would they be able to walk be through my options?


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

twix516 said:


> Thanks for your response!  What would make someone decide to upgrade before, first day or last day of the trip?  If I call Disney directly, would they be able to walk be through my options?



Last year we bought our APs using the tickets we had associated with a free dining package. We plan to do that again with the renewal of our APs. For example, the ticket we have right now is $480. I figure renewal will be around $800 give or take. The price I'll pay is $800-$480=$320 plus taxes. If you wait until the last day to upgrade you existing ticket, the AP will become retroactive to the first day you used it. If you first used the ticket on 12/1, but waited until 12/6 to upgrade to an AP, your AP will have started on 12/1 not 12/6. Therefore, there is no benefit to waiting. We got to keep the free dining last year and will again this year. Once you arrive just go to a ticket window outside the park or guest relations inside the park. Tell them you would like to upgrade your package ticket to an AP. Easy peasy.


----------



## GoofEeyore26

I did a search but couldn't find this answer. I bought tickets from Undercover Tourist back in mid February, I assume these are from 2017 stock so they expire then end of 2018. However, we plan to use these in January 2019. 


What value will I get  - price I paid to UT OR 2017 full value?
Is this the same amount I'll get if I try to upgrade
And is the upgrade process any different from typical bridging.


----------



## Robo

GoofEeyore26 said:


> I did a search but couldn't find this answer. I bought tickets from Undercover Tourist back in mid February, I assume these are from 2017 stock so they expire then end of 2018. However, we plan to use these in January 2019.
> 
> 
> A. What value will I get  - price I paid to UT OR 2017 full value?
> B. Is this the same amount I'll get if I try to upgrade
> C. And is the upgrade process any different from typical bridging.


A. 2017 full value (if your tickets are, in fact, from 2017.)
B. Yes.
C. Nope.


----------



## Robo

twix516 said:


> Thanks for your response!  What would make someone decide to upgrade before, first day or last day of the trip?  If I call Disney directly, would they be able to walk be through my options?



If (*IF* that is possible) you can upgrade NOW (I mean before next week, or so) you will
be paying the CURRENT price for the AP.
If you wait until your arrival, you will be paying the NEW price for the AP.
And, it is very likely that the price will be higher.


----------



## twix516

Robo said:


> If (*IF* that is possible) you can upgrade NOW (I mean before next week, or so) you will
> be paying the CURRENT price for the AP.
> If you wait until your arrival, you will be paying the NEW price for the AP.
> And, it is very likely that the price will be higher.



If I were to upgrade now, would I then not activate the annual passes until I arrive?


----------



## twix516

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Last year we bought our APs using the tickets we had associated with a free dining package. We plan to do that again with the renewal of our APs. For example, the ticket we have right now is $480. I figure renewal will be around $800 give or take. The price I'll pay is $800-$480=$320 plus taxes. If you wait until the last day to upgrade you existing ticket, the AP will become retroactive to the first day you used it. If you first used the ticket on 12/1, but waited until 12/6 to upgrade to an AP, your AP will have started on 12/1 not 12/6. Therefore, there is no benefit to waiting. We got to keep the free dining last year and will again this year. Once you arrive just go to a ticket window outside the park or guest relations inside the park. Tell them you would like to upgrade your package ticket to an AP. Easy peasy.



Thanks for this walk through!  So helpful! 

Question, if you already had an AP, why do you have tickets that you are using towards renewing your AP?  Is there something saved by doing it that way?


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

twix516 said:


> Thanks for this walk through!  So helpful!
> 
> Question, if you already had an AP, why do you have tickets that you are using towards renewing your AP?  Is there something saved by doing it that way?



Since I have to have tickets to get free dining and my pass will expire while I'm there, I'm applying the cost of the ticket toward renewing my AP. In the past Disney offered a discount rate when you renew your pass. I hope this continues after October 16.


----------



## Robo

twix516 said:


> If I were to upgrade now, would I then not activate the annual passes until I arrive?



APs simply _cannot_ be activated except in-person at WDW.
So, buying an AP in advance _cannot_ cause it to "activate."


----------



## twix516

Robo said:


> APs simply _cannot_ be activated except in-person at WDW.
> So, buying an AP in advance _cannot_ cause it to "activate."


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Jlynn619

mmps108 said:


> I read through all 272 pages, at first for information (I understand the info in the sticky pages are the most valuable) but then for reassurance of other's personal experiences as they upgraded their pre-purchased tickets to AP and finally, because I'm crazy.
> 
> 1. I'm in almost the same exact situation as @Jlynn619, we are going for 8 days in January and 6 days in December 2019. I had every intention of buying 8 day PH passes from an authorized retailer and then upgrading to AP in January. As I understood, prior to the announcement about post-October 16th tickets, this was the cheapest way to buy an AP?
> 2. Even though I had no intention of spending $2700+ on 3 AP at this time, I should just get my AP before October 16th because we have no idea what is coming?
> 3. Does anyone think AP will not be going up in price on October 16th?



So confusing isn't it? 
With the ticket changes coming, I haven't read of annual passes increasing on the 16th. However, I'm sure they will be increasing soon with all the new things coming to Disney. Disney seems to like to increase ticket prices around February. I would be tempted to maybe try the cheaper passes and see what happens in January when you upgrade.
I'm not planning to take my trip until December 2019 and planning 2 trips in 2020. At that point Ill still be over that lower price point so I feel as though I might as well just buy the APs now.

I am interested if anyone has any further info on those AP prices or perhaps something I've missed?


----------



## tiki23

OK Robo, here's a fun one... not sure if you have any info on this.

If I buy multi-day park tickets through the runDisney Group ticket outlet now for Wine and Dine race weekend (and separate tickets for Marathon weekend) will those tickets be subject to an increase in cost if the daily pricing at the gate is higher when we arrive?

Will I still be able to add-on days to those group tickets?  And will the days be subject to the "daily price" at the time of add-on?

Thank  you!

(all this uncertainty is making this planner's head hurt!  )


----------



## mmps108

Jlynn619 said:


> So confusing isn't it?
> With the ticket changes coming, I haven't read of annual passes increasing on the 16th. However, I'm sure they will be increasing soon with all the new things coming to Disney. Disney seems to like to increase ticket prices around February. I would be tempted to maybe try the cheaper passes and see what happens in January when you upgrade.
> I'm not planning to take my trip until December 2019 and planning 2 trips in 2020. At that point Ill still be over that lower price point so I feel as though I might as well just buy the APs now.
> 
> I am interested if anyone has any further info on those AP prices or perhaps something I've missed?



@Jlynn619 SO confusing and frustrating!! 
I know there is a whole thread on the ticket changes and another on AP speculation but I stopped reading them to read this one. My DH is SO over my trying to figure this all out. He wants me to just buy the AP and be done with it. I did get discounted gift cards from Target tonight in anticipation of buying the rest on the weekend and buying our AP on Monday. At least this way, I know I have the 5% gift card discount. There are so many variables between now and January. If AP prices went up between now and then, all the savings I anticipated by buying the discounted PH and bridging to AP might be lost and I really don't want to spend valuable vacation time going ticket booth to ticket booth trying to get the correct price either. It's become a part-time job second guessing my decisions.


----------



## Robo

tiki23 said:


> OK Robo, here's a fun one... not sure if you have any info on this.
> 
> If I buy multi-day park tickets through the runDisney Group ticket outlet now for Wine and Dine race weekend (and separate tickets for Marathon weekend)
> 1. will those tickets be subject to an increase in cost if the daily pricing at the gate is higher when we arrive?
> 
> 2. Will I still be able to add-on days to those group tickets?
> 3. And will the days be subject to the "daily price" at the time of add-on?
> 
> Thank  you!
> 
> (all this uncertainty is making this planner's head hurt!  )



1. Once you buy a ticket, you can *use it, as-is,* at no increase in cost.
2. I don't know. Could you do that before?
3. Likely so.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I don't think purchased tickets prior to October 16 will need to pay a price difference. At this time what is questionable is pricing when you want to add days to those tickets. That's why I went ahead and made our package 6 day tickets instead of four day. I wasn't sure about how adding days, upon arrival, would go. I called, about a week ago, and the CM told me there would always be a discount for longer stay tickets. At this point nobody knows how this will work, she said. If I recall correctly, Disney has not raised the AP prices twice a year.


----------



## Jlynn619

mmps108 said:


> @Jlynn619 SO confusing and frustrating!!
> I know there is a whole thread on the ticket changes and another on AP speculation but I stopped reading them to read this one. My DH is SO over my trying to figure this all out. He wants me to just buy the AP and be done with it. I did get discounted gift cards from Target tonight in anticipation of buying the rest on the weekend and buying our AP on Monday. At least this way, I know I have the 5% gift card discount. There are so many variables between now and January. If AP prices went up between now and then, all the savings I anticipated by buying the discounted PH and bridging to AP might be lost and I really don't want to spend valuable vacation time going ticket booth to ticket booth trying to get the correct price either. It's become a part-time job second guessing my decisions.



I completely get it! 
Oh and a side note....Someone had messaged me recently and told me that once the AP is in your MDX, even though it's not activated, you are still eligible for the shopping discounts. I haven't  purchased my APs to verify this yet but that may be something that would be beneficial to check out prior to your trip. 
Hope your trip is fabulous!


----------



## Lsdolphin

Robo said:


> And, I was answering “yes” to all of that.




Sorry I am obsessing a bit over this....
Thanks


----------



## luvthatdisney

Jlynn619 said:


> I completely get it!
> Oh and a side note....Someone had messaged me recently and told me that once the AP is in your MDX, even though it's not activated, you are still eligible for the shopping discounts. I haven't  purchased my APs to verify this yet but that may be something that would be beneficial to check out prior to your trip.
> Hope your trip is fabulous!



That is correct!!  I just purchased a limited edition magic band with the 20% discount online and I only have an non-activated Gold AP in my MDX


----------



## Distisso

I read in this thread that if I want to upgrade my Canadian discount tickets to include Hoppers, I’ll have to pay the difference between the current gate price with hoppers and what I paid - and eat the discount. I have two questions:

1) If I try and upgrade after a day in the park (so, after the tickets are activated), will the cost be bridged? I’m wondering if the price I paid would still be evident once they’re activated.

2) If that’s a no-go, and there’s another Canadian resident offer going on while I’m there, would they charge me the difference between what I paid and the current discounted rate, or would it be the regular undiscounted price?

Thanks! Won’t make this mistake again. Ha.


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

Good golly.  Tired of reading all this. 

So, I thought I read earlier that AP pricing wasn't changing.  Is there reason to believe it's changing?

I have an UT ticket in my cart right now for my Ds boyfriend.  I'm buying his ticket for this trip and he was going to pay to upgrade it to AP in December when we are there.  Should I just tell him we should buy the AP now?!?!?!?!


----------



## Robo

Distisso said:


> I read in this thread that if I want to upgrade my Canadian discount tickets to include Hoppers, I’ll have to pay the difference between the current gate price with hoppers and what I paid - and eat the discount. I have two questions:
> 
> 1) If I try and upgrade after a day in the park (so, after the tickets are activated), will the cost be bridged? I’m wondering if the price I paid would still be evident once they’re activated.
> 
> 2) If that’s a no-go, and there’s another Canadian resident offer going on while I’m there, would they charge me the difference between what I paid and the current discounted rate, or would it be the regular undiscounted price?
> 
> Thanks! Won’t make this mistake again. Ha.


1) It does not matter whether you *do use* or *don't use* the tickets before you upgrade.
That won't affect the price of the upgrade one way or the other (nor will it change the "evidence" of the price listed.)

2) No telling what kind of price will be asked for the upgrade. We don't know yet if there will be any change in policy.
You can always "ask nicely" for any kind of accommodation that may be possible.


----------



## Robo

4luv2cdisney said:


> Good golly.  Tired of reading all this.
> 
> 1. So, I thought I read earlier that AP pricing wasn't changing.  Is there reason to believe it's changing?
> 
> 2. I have an UT ticket in my cart right now for my Ds boyfriend.  I'm buying his ticket for this trip and he was going to pay to upgrade it to AP in December when we are there.  Should I just tell him we should buy the AP now?!?!?!?!



1. No matter what you might have read, we don't yet know when the AP prices will change.
They can change independently of the other kinds of tickets.
Could change the same day, or same week, or some time later.

2. If the intent is to buy an AP, it would make sense to not wait to do so, as we know (based on many years of keeping track) that at some point the
cost will go up. We just don't know when.
That said, its not my money in the "gamble."


----------



## Distisso

Robo said:


> 1) It does not matter whether you *do use* or *don't use* the tickets before you upgrade.
> That won't affect the price of the upgrade one way or the other (nor will it change the "evidence" of the price listed.)
> 
> 2) No telling what kind of price will be asked for the upgrade. We don't know yet if there will be any change in policy.
> You can always "ask nicely" for any kind of accommodation that may be possible.



Thanks, Robo. I’m sure these questions are exhausting. I appreciate the help!


----------



## DaveL

Quick ticket question/problem... Small back story; with all the Disney site updates something happened to my account, our party tickets were all assigned to one person and when I went to move them it would not allow it. Finally I just made new names for each of us and moved them to those. This I guess opened the ability to add fast passes on them (Yay?) as I noticed when I went to move something. I presume they are not going to be usable tho, after some more research it sounds like this is possible by entering the park under the party ticket, but I have a problem... With all that happened to my account those three party tickets assigned to the new names have no cards or MBs assigned to them so really no way to enter the park is there? Just wanted to ask before I try to assign them back to the profiles with the MB/Cards, since I presume it will drop those 3 FPs.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DaveL said:


> With all that happened to my account those three party tickets assigned to the new names have no cards or MBs assigned to them so really no way to enter the park is there?


Stop by a ticket window and pick up plastic ticket cards to enter the party and FP lines.


----------



## DaveL

hiroMYhero said:


> Stop by a ticket window and pick up plastic ticket cards to enter the party and FP lines.



Hah! Thanks didn't even think of that. They sent plastic cards already but those got tied to the main profiles and cannot be moved, Will they still issue new ones if they already sent them?

What is also interesting is my DW's AP can be transferred to another profile even tho its been used, mine and DD cannot be... They sure got everything messed up.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DaveL said:


> Will they still issue new ones if they already sent them?


Yes because the entitlements are now linked to new Profiles.


----------



## vacationer1954

Robo said:


> Guests must first go to any WDW ticket booth or Guest Relations (along with a legal photo ID) to purchase an AP, or get their pre-ordered AP certificate *activated* before that AP can be used at a park.


By "Guest Relations" can someone please confirm that this includes the Guest Relations desk at Kidani Village?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

vacationer1954 said:


> By "Guest Relations" can someone please confirm that this includes the Guest Relations desk at Kidani Village?



"Guest Relations" refers to the locations outside and inside the four main theme parks as well as the Disney Springs welcome center location. Ticket windows are outside the four main theme parks as well as the water parks.

I would not trust a resort Guest Services location to activate AP certificates (based on how many ticket problems I fix that are caused by hotels telling guests with certificates that they're "good to go!"), and I don't even know if they can.


----------



## Robo

vacationer1954 said:


> By "Guest Relations" can someone please confirm that this includes the Guest Relations desk at Kidani Village?


That is a Resort Concierge (or Guest Services) location.
Resorts can't deal directly with AP matters.

(See the plum colored lines at the bottom of my signature below for more 
in that regard.)


----------



## canyoncam

Annual pass expiration date question. I believe it is 366 days from first visit use. I upgraded an eight day hopper that I’d started using on May 15th. May 16th next year was written on my card as last day for me to use AP. But the app says it’s good for May 17th. I know the app is glitchy so I am not relying on that date but it would be awesome if I could!


----------



## Robo

canyoncam said:


> Annual pass expiration date question. I believe it is 366 days from first visit use. I upgraded an eight day hopper that I’d started using on May 15th. May 16th next year was written on my card as last day for me to use AP. But the app says it’s good for May 17th. I know the app is glitchy so I am not relying on that date but it would be awesome if I could!



It's not actually 366 days FROM your first-use (first visit) date.
It is more clearly stated as, "366 days, INCLUDING your first-use date."

The TRUE last day of an AP upgraded from a ticket that was first used on May 15, 2018 would be through the end of the day on May 15, 2019.

Whether that WILL actually BE your end-use date ("anniversary date") only time will tell.


----------



## canyoncam

Robo said:


> It's not actually 366 days FROM your first-use (first visit) date.
> It is more clearly stated as, "366 days, INCLUDING your first-use date."
> 
> The TRUE last day of an AP upgraded from a ticket that was first used on May 15, 2018 would be through the end of the day on May 15, 2019.
> 
> Whether that WILL actually BE your end-use date ("anniversary date") only time will tell.



Thanks. As I booked my last trip for use on the AP to include the 16th because the cast member told me (as she wrote the 16th) that would my last day to “use” it, maybe I should call. I splurged on a DVC rental for that date so I better get it straight ASAP.
Also, if there are issues, would you think it could be argued since it is written on card?


----------



## Robo

canyoncam said:


> Thanks. As I booked my last trip for use on the AP to include the 16th because the cast member told me (as she wrote the 16th) that would my last day to “use” it, maybe I should call. I splurged on a DVC rental for that date so I better get it straight ASAP.
> Also, if there are issues, would you think it could be argued since it is written on card?



It is POSSIBLE that the CM who did the upgrade manually entered May 16th.
Regardless, you can always "ask nicely" for anything that you desire/require.


----------



## canyoncam

Robo said:


> It is POSSIBLE that the CM who did the upgrade manually entered May 16th.
> Regardless, you can always "ask nicely" for anything that you desire/require.



Yes. I didn’t mean argue in a mean way I just mean argue the date


----------



## Lewisc

Robo said:


> That is a Resort Concierge (or Guest Services) location.
> Resorts can't deal directly with AP matters.
> 
> (See the plum colored lines at the bottom of my signature below for more
> in that regard.)


I, and other posters, have asked about upgrading a ticket not purchased through Disney to an AP.  The answer I get is it can only be done at guest relations (parks or Disney Springs).  I was told if I can't do it online they can't do it over the phone.
Is there a "special phone number" or "magic phrase" that can make it happen.  The CMs were all nice.  I have no doubt if they knew how do to it they would.  Do you know of a way to call guest relations, or at least the equivalent, to process the purchase?


----------



## Robo

Lewisc said:


> I, and other posters, have asked about upgrading a ticket not purchased through Disney to an AP.  The answer I get is it can only be done at guest relations (parks or Disney Springs).  I was told if I can't do it online they can't do it over the phone.
> Is there a "special phone number" or "magic phrase" that can make it happen.  The CMs were all nice.  I have no doubt if they knew how do to it they would.  Do you know of a way to call guest relations, or at least the equivalent, to process the purchase?



I'm not sure what you're asking, but it has not been generally possible to upgrade a 3rd party ticket to AP
except in-person at a ticket booth or at a Guest Relations (at the parks or Disney Springs.)

That MIGHT be changing... but, so are a lot of things.

At this point, I don't have any other new info.


----------



## Lewisc

Robo said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking, but it has not been generally possible to upgrade a 3rd party ticket to AP
> except in-person at a ticket booth or at a Guest Relations (at the parks or Disney Springs.)
> 
> That MIGHT be changing... but, so are a lot of things.
> 
> At this point, I don't have any other new info.


I guess I was asking if there was a phone number which got you to a CM who could do over the phone whatever magic a CM at Guest Relations does to upgrade 3rd party tickets.  Sounds like the answer is no.


----------



## mousestruck

I have a ticket/package question... I need to book one night separately (probably Pop or POR), followed by a three night stay at Yacht Club at a discounted conference rate. (Yes, crashing DH’s business trip!). Hoping to get a Disney Visa discount for first night. Can I make that one night a package by adding tickets and/or dining?  If so, could I make it a 5-day park hopper to cover our entire split stay?  And if I do that, can I have dining plan just for one night?

Finally, could I upgrade that ticket to a DVC AP before or after arrival?  

Sorry... guess that’s a lot of questions!


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> I have a ticket/package question... I need to book one night separately (probably Pop or POR), followed by a three night stay at Yacht Club at a discounted conference rate. (Yes, crashing DH’s business trip!).
> 1. Hoping to get a Disney Visa discount for first night.
> 2. Can I make that one night a package by adding tickets and/or dining?
> 3. If so, could I make it a 5-day park hopper to cover our entire split stay?
> 4.  And if I do that, can I have dining plan just for one night?
> 5. Finally, could I upgrade that ticket to a DVC AP before or after arrival?



1. & 2. & 4. Sorry, I don't know anything about resort deals.
Likely better answers to be found on the DIS' _Disney Resorts Forum_. (*HERE*.)
3. THAT, I can answer. You can book "package tickets" for as many days (up to 10) as you like.
The number of nights actual stay does not factor in.
5. Yes. Guests can always upgrade regular package tickets to "larger" tickets.


----------



## Kdubya

I bought Gold AP vouchers which required having ID to purchase, but my husband wasn’t around so I purchased in my sons name since he didn’t need ID. I was thinking I would just reassign it later since we have to show ID when we activate it too (DVC). I just noticed that it specifies it’s for a child - which I didn’t think mattered when I bought since it’s the same price for everyone. Do you think I will still be able to use this for my husband?


----------



## Robo

Kdubya said:


> I bought Gold AP vouchers which required having ID to purchase, but my husband wasn’t around so I purchased in my sons name since he didn’t need ID. I was thinking I would just reassign it later since we have to show ID when we activate it too (DVC). I just noticed that it specifies it’s for a child - which I didn’t think mattered when I bought since it’s the same price for everyone. Do you think I will still be able to use this for my husband?


They’ll be able to make it all work when you finally activate the APs.


----------



## Marley007

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> "Guest Relations" refers to the locations outside and inside the four main theme parks as well as the Disney Springs welcome center location. Ticket windows are outside the four main theme parks as well as the water parks.
> 
> I would not trust a resort Guest Services location to activate AP certificates (based on how many ticket problems I fix that are caused by hotels telling guests with certificates that they're "good to go!"), and I don't even know if they can.


----------



## Marley007

H


----------



## mousestruck

Robo said:


> 1. & 2. & 4. Sorry, I don't know anything about resort deals.
> Likely better answers to be found on the DIS' _Disney Resorts Forum_. (*HERE*.)
> 3. THAT, I can answer. You can book "package tickets" for as many days (up to 10) as you like.
> The number of nights actual stay does not factor in.
> 5. Yes. Guests can always upgrade regular package tickets to "larger" tickets.


Thank you!


----------



## katallo

I want to make sure In understand this.

E-Ticket must be activated by December 31, 2019. After December 31, 2019, you must exchange this ticket at Guest Services for admission (additional gate price may apply). Please note: Physical tickets expire February 28, 2019.

If we are going in April 2019 I cannot get physical tickets just e tickets correct?  Also with Undercover tourist there is a cancellation policy but it states they can't be activated.  So, I would not link them to the MDE or Magic Band until I was 100% sure we are going?

Thanks


----------



## Robo

katallo said:


> I want to make sure In understand this.
> 
> 1. E-Ticket must be activated by December 31, 2019. After December 31, 2019, you must exchange this ticket at Guest Services for admission (additional gate price may apply). Please note: Physical tickets expire February 28, 2019.
> 
> 2. If we are going in April 2019 I cannot get physical tickets just e tickets correct?
> 3. Also with Undercover tourist there is a cancellation policy but it states they can't be activated.
> 4. So, I would not link them to the MDE or Magic Band until I was 100% sure we are going?
> 
> Thanks



1. This information is for tickets bought from Undercover Tourist.
2. If you are buying tickets from Undercover Tourist,  that is correct.
3. Correct.
4. Yes.


----------



## katallo

Thanks so much Robo.  From what I understand all tickets will now have an expiration date.  Do all companies offer the same expiration date or is it best to call.  For example Maple Leaf doesn't mention e tickets but states activate tickets by February 2019.  Purchase direct from WDW use before 12/19.  This is so different in the sense you now have to worry about the fact that if you have to cancel your trip what happens if you need to go in 2020.


----------



## Robo

katallo said:


> Thanks so much Robo.
> 1. From what I understand all tickets will now have an expiration date.
> 2. Do all companies offer the same expiration date or is it best to call.  For example Maple Leaf doesn't mention e tickets but states activate tickets by February 2019.
> 3. Purchase direct from WDW use before 12/19.
> 4. This is so different in the sense you now have to worry about the fact that if you have to cancel your trip what happens if you need to go in 2020.


1. Yes. That's been he case for a few years, now.
2. You need to check.
3. That date can change, depending on when a ticket is purchased.
4. The original "Disney value" for a "never-used but expired" ticket CAN be applied toward the purchase of a
NEW ticket of your choice at which time that you do make a trip to WDW.
(This very likely can only be done while the guest is physically at WDW... but we don't know that, for sure.)


----------



## katallo

That's helpful.  Makes me feel better knowing I can use it toward another tickets if it expires.  Again, thanks.  We all need to take you to lunch!!


----------



## Robo

katallo said:


> That's helpful.  Makes me feel better knowing I can use it toward another tickets if it expires.  Again, thanks.  We all need to take you to lunch!!



 

You're welcome, *katallo*!


----------



## Iowamomof4

Yesterday morning I purchased 10-day park hoppers from a 3rd party vendor for our trip. Last night, I found out 2 of the people I bought tickets for might not be going. 

Is there anything I can do with those extra tickets while we are there next May that would allow us to use them to become valid future tickets? For example, could we put the value of those tickets toward AP vouchers for future use? Is there anything else you can think of that we could do with the value of those tickets? We were only planning to go once in 2019, so we need to do something with them to make them useful for 2020 or beyond if at all possible.

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Iowamomof4 said:


> Yesterday morning I purchased 10-day park hoppers from a 3rd party vendor for our trip. Last night, I found out 2 of the people I bought tickets for might not be going.
> Is there anything I can do with those extra tickets while we are there next May that would allow us to use them to become valid future tickets? For example,
> 1. could we put the value of those tickets toward AP vouchers for future use?
> 2. Is there anything else you can think of that we could do with the value of those tickets? We were only planning to go once in 2019, so we need to do something with them to make them useful for 2020 or beyond if at all possible.


1. Yes.
2. The original "Disney value" for a "never-used but expired" ticket CAN be applied toward the purchase of a NEW ticket of your choice at which time that you do make a trip to WDW.
(This very likely can only be done while the guest is physically at WDW... but we don't know that, for sure.)


----------



## Kdubya

Robo said:


> They’ll be able to make it all work when you finally activate the APs.



Thank you!


----------



## mousestruck

Guess I have to make a decision on tickets.  How concerned should I be about Disney changing its upgrade policy - not the bridging part, but the ability to upgrade a third-party ticket to an annual pass at all?  I'm buying park hoppers for a trip 2/27-3/3, with the probability of upgrading (upon arrival) to a Platinum Pass that I could use for December 2019. A few questions... 

Would I be safer buying them direct through Disney?

If I bought from UT, could I buy the refundable hard tickets if I plan to activate them on 2/28 (which, I believe, is the very last day before they expire). Do they need to be activated by 2/28 or completely used by 2/28?  I'd need them through 3/3 and want to make sure tickets would be good for entire trip and I could reserve FPs in advance. 

I really hate all these unknowns!!!  So stressful!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I know that nobody knows for certain but still going to ask....

Is it really a thought they might not allow upgrade of tickets to AP's?

Second question on my math, assuming they will (our trip is coming up in early November).  If we get a 10 day hopper from UCT it looks like the cost to upgrade to a Gold AP would be $73.49 per adult?  Current pre-purchase Disney 10 day hopper price is $553.80 including the tax.  Gold AP is $627.29 including tax.  Just want to verify I'm not missing some other point in the cost.


----------



## Robo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I know that nobody knows for certain but still going to ask....
> 
> 1. Is it really a thought they might not allow upgrade of tickets to AP's?
> 
> Second question on my math, assuming they will (our trip is coming up in early November).  If we get a 10 day hopper from UCT it looks like the cost to upgrade to a Gold AP would be $73.49 per adult? Current pre-purchase Disney 10 day hopper price is $553.80 including the tax.
> Gold AP is $627.29 including tax.  Just want to verify I'm not missing some other point in the cost.



1. Not by anyone who pays attention to WDW ticket practices.

2. If those numbers are correct, $73.49 is the CURRENT (as of today) upgrade cost.
We don't know if the AP price will be that on the day you upgrade.


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> Guess I have to make a decision on tickets.
> 1. How concerned should I be about Disney changing its upgrade policy - not the bridging part, but the ability to upgrade a third-party ticket to an annual pass at all?  I'm buying park hoppers for a trip 2/27-3/3, with the probability of upgrading (upon arrival) to a Platinum Pass that I could use for December 2019. A few questions...
> 
> 2. Would I be safer buying them direct through Disney?
> 
> 3. If I bought from UT, could I buy the refundable hard tickets if I plan to activate them on 2/28 (which, I believe, is the very last day before they expire).
> 4. Do they need to be activated by 2/28 or completely used by 2/28?  I'd need them through 3/3 and want to make sure tickets would be good for entire trip and I could reserve FPs in advance.
> 
> I really hate all these unknowns!!!  So stressful!



1. Doesn't sound like it'll be a "thing" to me. (But, I don't have any inside scoops.)
2. Not in my opinion.
3. You could.
4. First day of use.


----------



## razsav

I have a Platinum Plus AP right now that expires in December.  I'm planning on buying tickets this weekend to apply towards a new AP.  I'm DVC so I'd like to downgrade to the Gold AP. Would I still qualify for the 15% discount on an AP renewal?  I tried using the Disney website, and I'm not given that option.  I'm thinking I'd have to do this at guest services.


----------



## Robo

razsav said:


> I have a Platinum Plus AP right now that expires in December.  I'm planning on buying tickets this weekend to apply towards a new AP.
> I'm DVC so I'd like to downgrade to the Gold AP.
> 1. Would I still qualify for the 15% discount on an AP renewal?
> 2. I tried using the Disney website, and I'm not given that option.
> 3. I'm thinking I'd have to do this at guest services.


1. Yes.
2. Yup.
3. Guest RELATIONS (or any ticket window or Will Call window) but, yes.


----------



## mom2elal

Robo said:


> 1. This information is for tickets bought from Undercover Tourist.
> 2. If you are buying tickets from Undercover Tourist,  that is correct.
> 3. Correct.
> 4. Yes.



So etickets bought through UT right now will expire 12/19?  TIA!


----------



## Robo

mom2elal said:


> So etickets bought through UT right now will expire 12/19?  TIA!


Yes


----------



## Avery&Todd

for the first time ever, we're not booking a WDW package through Disney but instead I've bought ticket through UT and I've successfully linked them to my MDE account - we're going for 4 days in Feb. 19.  Here's my question...DH and I both have 2 (each) active magicbands and the UT website said if I have active magicbands I don't need to take my order # to customer relations to get my tickets activated but is that 100% correct?

and do I just bring with us the magicbands we want and then our tickets will be linked to them when we get to MK that first day??

it seems too easy to be true!??!!

thanks!


----------



## LeslieLou

We are going to Disney Dec 29-Jan 3 and have regular 4 day tickets. We would like to upgrade to DVC annual pass on our way out of the park on our last park day. 

Is there any issue upgrading a ticket used in the black out period to a gold pass not available for use in the blackout period?


----------



## mom2elal

Robo said:


> Yes



Thank you!


----------



## Robo

Avery&Todd said:


> for the first time ever, we're not booking a WDW package through Disney but instead I've bought ticket through UT and I've successfully linked them to my MDE account - we're going for 4 days in Feb. 19.  Here's my question...DH and I both have 2 (each) active magicbands and the UT website said
> 1.  if I have active magicbands I don't need to take my order # to customer relations to get my tickets activated but is that 100% correct?
> 
> 2. and do I just bring with us the magicbands we want and then our tickets will be linked to them when we get to MK that first day??



1. Yup.
2. Any tickets that are seen in your MDX account are _already accessible_ via any MagicBand that is active in your MDX account.


----------



## Robo

LeslieLou said:


> We are going to Disney Dec 29-Jan 3 and have regular 4 day tickets. We would like to upgrade to DVC annual pass on our way out of the park on our last park day.
> 
> *Is there any issue upgrading a ticket used in the black out period to a gold pass not available for use in the blackout period?*



Nope.


----------



## Avery&Todd

Robo said:


> 1. Yup.
> 2. Any tickets that are seen in your MDX account are _already accessible_ via any MagicBand that is active in your MDX account.



THANK YOU!!!


----------



## LeslieLou

Robo said:


> Nope.


Many thanks for the confirmation, Robo!


----------



## mousestruck

Robo said:


> 1. Doesn't sound like it'll be a "thing" to me. (But, I don't have any inside scoops.)
> 2. Not in my opinion.
> 3. You could.
> 4. First day of use.


Thanks again!


----------



## LorieR

Robo said:


> 3. Nothing is ever "put onto" any Magic Band (MB.)
> Tickets are linked to ("put into") your MyDisneyExperience (MDX) account and then any MB that you own can ACCESS any and all of those tickets.
> 4. Nope.
> 
> 1. That ticket can remain exactly as it is in your MDX account for the duration of your October trip.
> 2. Before you go on your October trip (right now, today, would be a good time to do this)
> create a "new person" (fake name) in your MDX account. Then, transfer the new 4-day ticket
> over into that "new person's" account.
> That way, your 4-day ticket will not accidentally be used by you in October because it is no longer seen under your name.
> 
> Then, after your October trip, you can transfer the 4-day ticket back under your real name.
> 
> When you get to WDW in February, BEFORE going to a park gate, go to any Guest Relations and have your 4-Day ticket's PRIORITY set to the HIGHEST PRIORITY.
> That way, the 4-day ticket will be *used first* and not the remaining days on your Non-expiring ticket.



Hi Robo -

One more question!!  If I purchase a 3-day ticket and add to MDE to use in October (instead of using my 10-day no expiration ticket) can I go to Guest Relations in October and request that they give the 3-day ticket HIGHEST PRIORITY?  Then I would add the 5-day ticket and have them give that HIGHEST PRIORITY in February.  (I would think so but just want to confirm  )


----------



## Robo

LorieR said:


> Hi Robo -
> 
> One more question!!  If I purchase a 3-day ticket and add to MDE to use in October (instead of using my 10-day no expiration ticket)
> 
> 1. can I go to Guest Relations in October and request that they give the 3-day ticket HIGHEST PRIORITY?
> 2. Then I would add the 5-day ticket and have them give that HIGHEST PRIORITY in February.  (I would think so but just want to confirm  )


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
You can have any of your tickets' priority set and/or reset as many times as you need.

(You could change which ticket was used "next" multiple times per trip, if necessary.)


----------



## LorieR

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> You can have any of your tickets' priority set and/or reset as many times as you need.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## PoohBear

Are Annual Pass prices/restrictions going to change tomorrow? I am trying to decide if I should purchase our Platinum Passes today for our December trip. One of us will have to wait until December because we are using old tickets towards the purchase of his AP but should the other three get our passes today?


----------



## AngiTN

PoohBear said:


> Are Annual Pass prices/restrictions going to change tomorrow? I am trying to decide if I should purchase our Platinum Passes today for our December trip. One of us will have to wait until December because we are using old tickets towards the purchase of his AP but should the other three get our passes today?


No one knows for sure but they haven't in the past. AP have had a different schedule.


----------



## PoohBear

AngiTN said:


> No one knows for sure but they haven't in the past. AP have had a different schedule.


Thanks, Angi! I did just chat with Disney on their site and the agent said that only standalone tickets will be affected by tomorrow's price changes and AP's will be unaffected by either pricing or restrictions. Do you feel the chat agents are a reliable source of information? Anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## 4forWDW

My coworker bought three 4 day PH + tickets in 7/2004. Each of the three tickets have 1 day left. They did not visit any water parks only Disney Parks.  Would they be converted to three 1 day PH tickets or can they be merged into one 3 day PH ticket. And what becomes of the "+" entitlement on each ticket? Would it be for a total of three water park visits, either all on one ticket or one visit on three separate tickets?
TIA,
Amy


----------



## KGmomoftwins

What do you all think should I buy my tickets today for end of August 2019. I only need 2 day tickets for MK and HS for my family of 4. Was going to do a room only booking and buy tickets separate. I'm so confused as to what to do. Thanks!!!


----------



## PoohBear

KGmomoftwins said:


> What do you all think should I buy my tickets today for end of August 2019. I only need 2 day tickets for MK and HS for my family of 4. Was going to do a room only booking and buy tickets separate. I'm so confused as to what to do. Thanks!!!


Couldn't you just convert your room only to a package by adding the two day base ticket? And if, for some very unusual reason, ticket prices lowered for your dates, you could just convert back to a room only reservation. I would think it would be best to add them to your package today.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Does anyone know if it's still possible to have old non-expiring tickets converted onto RFID media.  I've been meaning to do that since they switched to the RFID but didn't know if it could still be done since the elimination of the NE tickets several years ago.  I prefer not to have them loaded onto MDE at this time because of AP's but would like to have an up to date usable media if we want to use any "extra" options.


----------



## Robo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Does anyone know if it's still possible to have old non-expiring tickets converted onto RFID media.


Yes, it is.


----------



## Robo

4forWDW said:


> My coworker bought three 4 day PH + tickets in 7/2004. Each of the three tickets have 1 day left. They did not visit any water parks only Disney Parks.  Would they be converted to three 1 day PH tickets or can they be merged into one 3 day PH ticket. And what becomes of the "+" entitlement on each ticket? Would it be for a total of three water park visits, either all on one ticket or one visit on three separate tickets?
> TIA,



Nothing can be changed, upgraded or combined on tickets that have been partially-used over 14 days ago. 
Old tickets with any "visits" remaining can only be used for the actual visits that remain.


----------



## Robo

PoohBear said:


> Do you feel the chat agents are a reliable source of information?
> Anyone have any experience with that?



Lots and lots of "experience."

Reliable?
No.

But, even a stopped clock is right two times a day.  

(But seriously, it is quite possible (and many of us do believe it) that tomorrow the APs
will not be "changed."
But, that only speaks to tomorrow, and even that is only speculation.)


----------



## robinb

I jumped (pardon the pun) on 2 10-day PH from Undercover Tourist for our December/january trip and my plan is to bridge them to DVC Gold APs once we are out of the black-out dates.  I have not bridged since the new rules were put in place.  It used to be that the tickets were "worth" the same as the gate price of a current ticket of the same length & features when I bridged and that would be applied to the AP/upgrade.  Now, they are "worth" the price when the ticket media was issued.  Will the expected value to be applied to my AP be today's gate price or today's advance purchase price?  I often have problems bridging tickets (even when it's straight forward) and it's good to know what I expect to pay in advance.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Robo said:


> Yes, it is.



Thank you Robo!  I'll have to try and remember to bring them along on our upcoming trip and get that taken care of.


----------



## Robo

robinb said:


> I jumped (pardon the pun) on 2 10-day PH from Undercover Tourist for our December/january trip and my plan is to bridge them to DVC Gold APs once we are out of the black-out dates.
> 1. I have not bridged since the new rules were put in place.
> 2. It used to be that the tickets were "worth" the same as the gate price of a current ticket of the same length & features when I bridged and that would be applied to the AP/upgrade.
> 3. Now, they are "worth" the price when the ticket media was issued.
> 4. Will the expected value to be applied to my AP be today's gate price or today's advance purchase price?
> 5. I often have problems bridging tickets (even when it's straight forward) and it's good to know what I expect to pay in advance.



1. Many "new rules" have still not been put into place. Some change tomorrow.
2. Yup.
3. That is true of the "more recent" tickets.
4. Many "new rules" have still not been put into place. Some change tomorrow.
5. Tune in later this week for more current news.


----------



## robinb

Robo said:


> 1. Many "new rules" have still not been put into place. Some change tomorrow.
> 2. Yup.
> 3. That is true of the "more recent" tickets.
> 4. Many "new rules" have still not been put into place. Some change tomorrow.
> 5. Tune in later this week for more current news.


I'll just sit tight and watch this space .


----------



## mmps108

Regardless of the fact that a lot of people don't think AP are going to change tomorrow, I purchased 3 Platinum passes today with discounted Disney Gift cards. I was too worried about: 1. AP going up between now and our end-of-January trip and losing any savings and 2. Bridging being a time suck on my vacation. 
 
My parents are DVC and they purchased their Gold AP yesterday. 
Can you tell me why mine and my daughter's passes can be reassigned but my parents and my DH (Goofy) cannot? I don't plan to reassign them but I wondered why it's an option after they practically as for your SS# when you are purchasing. 
On a side note, holy cow, $2700 is a lot of money all at once.


----------



## KGmomoftwins

PoohBear said:


> Couldn't you just convert your room only to a package by adding the two day base ticket? And if, for some very unusual reason, ticket prices lowered for your dates, you could just convert back to a room only reservation. I would think it would be best to add them to your package today.


I have not booked a room yet hoping for a room only discount on a deluxe since we are traveling during value season. Not sure what to do


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mmps108 said:


> Regardless of the fact that a lot of people don't think AP are going to change tomorrow, I purchased 3 Platinum passes today with discounted Disney Gift cards. I was too worried about: 1. AP going up between now and our end-of-January trip and losing any savings and 2. Bridging being a time suck on my vacation.
> View attachment 358596
> My parents are DVC and they purchased their Gold AP yesterday.
> Can you tell me why mine and my daughter's passes can be reassigned but my parents and my DH (Goofy) cannot? I don't plan to reassign them but I wondered why it's an option after they practically as for your SS# when you are purchasing.
> On a side note, holy cow, $2700 is a lot of money all at once.



Do they manage their own MDE account?  If so then only they can transfer and you will see it as non-transferable.


----------



## katallo

KGmomoftwins said:


> What do you all think should I buy my tickets today for end of August 2019. I only need 2 day tickets for MK and HS for my family of 4. Was going to do a room only booking and buy tickets separate. I'm so confused as to what to do. Thanks!!!



We are trying to decide the same thing.  We really only want  the 2 day tickets so there is no savings perse.  But, I'm thinking if I buy them tonight I'll have more freedom as to when to use them.  The new ones sound like you have to choose dates when you purchase the pickets and we are not firm with our 2019 dates yet.  What did you decide to do?


----------



## jessrose18

So curious about prices tomorrow...!


----------



## Robo

katallo said:


> I'm thinking if I buy them tonight I'll have more freedom as to when to use them...



Yes.


----------



## katallo

Just purchased them through WDW.  Price was actually a few dollars less than UT and Maple Leaf. I think this will be much less confusing.  Thanks again.


----------



## Robo

katallo said:


> Just purchased them through WDW.  Price was actually a few dollars less than UT and Maple Leaf. I think this will be much less confusing.  Thanks again.



Yup.
Disney does not offer 1-day and 2-day tickets at a wholesale price to authorized discounters.
The discounters must add on more money to the full Disney price if _they_ sell those tickets.


----------



## blakefamily

mmps108 said:


> Regardless of the fact that a lot of people don't think AP are going to change tomorrow, I purchased 3 Platinum passes today with discounted Disney Gift cards. I was too worried about: 1. AP going up between now and our end-of-January trip and losing any savings and 2. Bridging being a time suck on my vacation.
> View attachment 358596
> My parents are DVC and they purchased their Gold AP yesterday.
> Can you tell me why mine and my daughter's passes can be reassigned but my parents and my DH (Goofy) cannot? I don't plan to reassign them but I wondered why it's an option after they practically as for your SS# when you are purchasing.
> On a side note, holy cow, $2700 is a lot of money all at once.


We also purchased 3 APs yesterday to avoid any potential changes in price, and I agree.... But a nice relief to know it's done


----------



## twinklebug

Just noticed my MDE isn't showing expiration dates on our tickets and annual passes anymore.
Sort of sad as those dates on the screen helped me to keep track of which ones to use. Do you know of any way (shy of calling or visiting a guest relations window) to see the dates?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Just noticed my MDE isn't showing expiration dates on our tickets and annual passes anymore.
> Sort of sad as those dates on the screen helped me to keep track of which ones to use. Do you know of any way (shy of calling or visiting a guest relations window) to see the dates?



Mine still show on my phone app.  Is that where you are looking twinklebug?


----------



## JuneChickie

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Mine still show on my phone app.  Is that where you are looking twinklebug?



Mine too


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Mine still show on my phone app.  Is that where you are looking twinklebug?


Pretty sure the software is having a hard time discerning between my two APs and passes on my account. The dates are now missing from both places in which we can see them in MDE using both a windows browser as well as iOS phone.
Disney should be paying me to be a tester. If anyone can break software you're looking at her.


----------



## Robo

Still up on WDW official ticket prices page 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/

as of Oct. 16, 2018 6:10AM EDT -


----------



## Lewisc

New prices are available on the web


----------



## Ensusieasm

I saved about $48 by getting my Platinum Pass last night.
I paid a total of $904.19
Today’s total price is now $952.11


----------



## Ensusieasm

mmps108 said:


> Regardless of the fact that a lot of people don't think AP are going to change tomorrow, I purchased 3 Platinum passes today with discounted Disney Gift cards. I was too worried about: 1. AP going up between now and our end-of-January trip and losing any savings and 2. Bridging being a time suck on my vacation.
> View attachment 358596
> My parents are DVC and they purchased their Gold AP yesterday.
> Can you tell me why mine and my daughter's passes can be reassigned but my parents and my DH (Goofy) cannot? I don't plan to reassign them but I wondered why it's an option after they practically as for your SS# when you are purchasing.
> On a side note, holy cow, $2700 is a lot of money all at once.


Your bet paid off! You saved about $48 per platinum pass! Yay!


----------



## mmps108

Ensusieasm said:


> Your bet paid off! You saved about $48 per platinum pass! Yay!



Thanks @Ensusieasm! I'm so happy!  I see you saved money too!! 
I'm smiling from ear to ear today! Not only am I an AP for the first time in my life (after 30+ trips) but I saved money too!


----------



## Kelly25

my husband has a 9 day ph pass from UT. wonder how the upgrade to an annual pass will work when we go in jan. ??


----------



## disneymagicgirl

I lost on the AP bet. Good for you though, @mmps108! Happy for your win!

So I see they are still the old sale price on aaa so I am going to grab them. Anyone know if they email me a number to put in MDE so I can make FP ahead or what? It says something about picking the pass up at will-call. I am ordering aaa south online.


----------



## 4forWDW

Robo said:


> Nothing can be changed, upgraded or combined on tickets that have been partially-used over 14 days ago.
> Old tickets with any "visits" remaining can only be used for the actual visits that remain.




Thank you!


----------



## .landry

I bought a bunch of tickets for an upcoming trip last night because i was concerned about a big jump. It ended up only being a $12 savings over today's prices


----------



## disneymagicgirl

disneymagicgirl said:


> I lost on the AP bet. Good for you though, @mmps108! Happy for your win!
> 
> So I see they are still the old sale price on aaa so I am going to grab them. Anyone know if they email me a number to put in MDE so I can make FP ahead or what? It says something about picking the pass up at will-call. I am ordering aaa south online.




Update on this. After doing some mathing I've decided to wait and just get the APs at my convenience. I can save today buying through aaa at their old sale price, but I can save more by buying with discounted disney gift cards that I purchase over the next couple months. Going to stick with that plan. If I can hold off the AP until DD can get it using her DCP discount, then have her pay with discounted Disney GCs, I will be in really good shape, but I may need it before she goes through traditions.


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

Kelly25 said:


> my husband has a 9 day ph pass from UT. wonder how the upgrade to an annual pass will work when we go in jan. ??



Are they still price bridging UT tickets?


----------



## dtstampz

Planning to upgrade my Park Hopper ticket to an AP in December.  I'm just glad the price increase isn't more!!
I can budget another $48.  And I just couldn't pull the trigger on an AP voucher....


----------



## vanjust14

dtstampz said:


> Planning to upgrade my Park Hopper ticket to an AP in December.  I'm just glad the price increase isn't more!!
> I can budget another $48.  And I just couldn't pull the trigger on an AP voucher....



Same here.  Either way I knew I was going to be bridging my ticket in December to AP.  So even though I did not want an increase, if I had known sooner I still wouldn't have purchased an AP voucher. Hopefully we won't have issues bridging.


----------



## astronautika

Interested in hearing an update on price bridging soon. The savings I got on my UT hoppers would cover the increase in APs, if price bridging is still possible. But, even with the new AP pricing and without bridging (as long as I can still upgrade), APs are still cheaper than buying my 2 sets of 2019 tickets separately. 

Looks like I saved about $16 by not buying next year's tickets yesterday. However, my December 2018 tickets (the ones that I already bought through UT earlier this year) would be $300 more now!


----------



## Robo

astronautika said:


> Interested in hearing an update on price bridging soon. The savings I got on my UT hoppers would cover the increase in APs, if price bridging is still possible. But, even with the new AP pricing and without bridging (as long as I can still upgrade), APs are still cheaper than buying my 2 sets of 2019 tickets separately.
> 
> Looks like I saved about $16 by not buying next year's tickets yesterday. However, my December 2018 tickets (the ones that I already bought through UT earlier this year) would be $300 more now!


Price bridging was created by Disney in order to protect thier authorized ticket resellers/discounters and allow their tickets to maintain thier value. I cant see a reason for them to discontinue that policy.


----------



## aoconnor

Question - if you activate an AP voucher at guest relations does that start the 366-day clock? Or does it not start until you actually use the ticket for the first time?

Same question for a Disney Select ticket (activating the ticket by showing your FL ID at guest relations but not actually using it until later)


----------



## Ensusieasm

mmps108 said:


> Thanks @Ensusieasm! I'm so happy!  I see you saved money too!!
> I'm smiling from ear to ear today! Not only am I an AP for the first time in my life (after 30+ trips) but I saved money too!


It’s my first ever Platinum Pass in about 30 trips too!


----------



## Robo

aoconnor said:


> Question -
> 1.  if you activate an AP voucher at guest relations does that start the 366-day clock? Or does it not start until you actually use the ticket for the first time?
> 
> 2. Same question for a Disney Select ticket (activating the ticket by showing your FL ID at guest relations but not actually using it until later)



1. It does not start until you actually use the AP for the first time.
2. It does not start until you actually use the ticket for the first time?


----------



## Ensusieasm

aoconnor said:


> Question - if you activate an AP voucher at guest relations does that start the 366-day clock? Or does it not start until you actually use the ticket for the first time?
> 
> Same question for a Disney Select ticket (activating the ticket by showing your FL ID at guest relations but not actually using it until later)



If you activate your AP voucher at guest relations, your clock still doesn’t start ticking until the first time you enter a park. Be sure to get a card as you will show that to get discounts for restaurant meals and merchandise.


----------



## bitty246

I'm a bit confused and hopefully can get some insights on this feed. We have an unused 2 day (child) base ticket we purchased in 2014. We plan on going back to WDW in Oct 2019. Will we be able to upgrade/bridge this ticket to the 7 day (child) base ticket the rest of us will have? I'm trying to get a budget together and am not sure with the ticket being so old how that will work.


----------



## Robo

bitty246 said:


> I'm a bit confused and hopefully can get some insights on this feed. We have an unused 2 day (child) base ticket we purchased in 2014. We plan on going back to WDW in Oct 2019.
> 1. Will we be able to upgrade/bridge this ticket to the 7 day (child) base ticket the rest of us will have?
> 2. I'm trying to get a budget together and am not sure with the ticket being so old how that will work.


1. Yes. That 2-day child's base ticket will be worth *$202.35*, including tax. (pre-2016 prices)

2. That's not very "old".
Subtract *$202.35* from the cost of a 7-day child's base ticket
(for the dates of your upcoming trip) and that should be the cost to upgrade.


----------



## WDW4us2006

Hi - I think the answer to my question is YES, but just want to be sure. 
I purchased a room/ticket package for a trip in November. I am going to be in Orlando for a few days prior to checking in. I want to upgrade to an AP. 
Can I upgrade a few days prior to checking in so I can use it before I check-in? 
I plan to be at Disney Springs and will go to Guest Services there to do it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

WDW4us2006 said:


> Hi - I think the answer to my question is YES, but just want to be sure.
> I purchased a room/ticket package for a trip in November. I am going to be in Orlando for a few days prior to checking in. I want to upgrade to an AP.
> 1. Can I upgrade a few days prior to checking in so I can use it before I check-in?
> 2. I plan to be at Disney Springs and will go to Guest Services there to do it.
> 
> Thanks!


1. Yes.
2. OK. (Guest Relations, in DS is called the Welcome Center.)


----------



## nekonekoneko

This is what I found doing a little bit of playing of the data.
(all prices below do not include sales tax)

*Flexible Tickets*

Purchasing the the flexible tickets option will always make the tickets go to the following prices:

1 day: $129
2 days: $245
3 days: $355
4 days: $445
5 days: $460
6 days: $475
7 days: $490
8 days: $500
9 days: $510
10 days: $520

It makes no difference how much the ticket is without the Flexible option, the cost of the Flex option will make the total the price of the ticket match the above list.  So there's no way to "game" the system to make one 8 day flex ticket cheaper than another 8 day flex ticket.

*Park Hoppers and Hopper Plus*

Adding Hoppers is the same cost it was before today.  It makes no difference how much the tickets are, with or without the Flexible Option.  The additional price to the base ticket is:

1 day: $55
2-3 days: $65
4 days and up: $75

Park Hopper Plus tickets will always be $25 more than Hoppers, which is the same as before.


----------



## bitty246

Ok, but instead of 4 day, it would be a 2 day ticket. So I can just apply the same math!! Thank you!!


----------



## Robo

bitty246 said:


> Ok, but instead of 4 day, it would be a 2 day ticket. So I can just apply the same math!! Thank you!!


Oops!
I edited the earlier post.

That 2-day child's base ticket will be worth *$202.35*, including tax. (pre-2016 prices)

Subtract *$202.35* from the cost of a 7-day child's base ticket
(for the dates of your upcoming trip) and that should be the cost to upgrade.


----------



## Disneyhanna

I bought two 3-day park hoppers directly from the Disney website last month for $740 (pre-tax). If I'm thinking about upgrading to APs at guest relations, will I get credit for $740 or for the current value of the tickets with the new price increase?


----------



## gskywalker

We upgraded to AP 2 weeks ago.  We will be coming for two free dining trips in May and Aug.  We are buying the minimum 4 day PH passes and not using them.  I have read the expired value will be able to be used towards tickets.  Is it only tickets?  Can they be applied towards a package vacation in future?  Assuming they have a Free dining bounceback next August I would be booking for the following year and would love to use the value towards that vacation but I am not even sure if I can use one of the 4 day passes let alone both.  thanks.


----------



## Robo

Disneyhanna said:


> I bought two 3-day park hoppers directly from the Disney website last month for $740 (pre-tax). If I'm thinking about upgrading to APs at guest relations,
> 1. will I get credit for $740
> 2. or for the current value of the tickets with the new price increase?



1. Yes.
2. Nope.


----------



## Robo

gskywalker said:


> We upgraded to AP 2 weeks ago.  We will be coming for two free dining trips in May and Aug.
> 1. We are buying the minimum 4 day PH passes and not using them.
> 2. I have read the expired value will be able to be used towards tickets.
> 3. Is it only tickets?
> 4. Can they be applied towards a package vacation in future?


1. OK.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.
4. Nope. Tickets are a separate category than resort rooms.


----------



## Cayaco

Did the multi-day Florida resident tickets kick the bucket with this change?  I only see the 1 day pass (besides the annual pass) on the site now.


----------



## MikeF;NJ

Cayaco said:


> Did the multi-day Florida resident tickets kick the bucket with this change?  I only see the 1 day pass (besides the annual pass) on the site now.


Not entirely sure what you're seeing.  When I go to the Disney ticketing site, the first page asks me to pick between the 1 park per day, the park hopper, or the park hopper plus tickets.  Once I click one of those, the second page asks me to select the number of days. (1, 3 or 4 for Florida resident tickets.)


----------



## gskywalker

Robo said:


> 1. OK.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. Nope. Tickets are a separate category than resort rooms.



Could it be used towards the ticket portion of a future package booking, ie example: $420 credit for Tickets unused to pay for $440 of tickets in a MYW package?


----------



## Robo

gskywalker said:


> Could it be used towards the ticket portion of a future package booking, ie example: $420 credit for Tickets unused to pay for $440 of tickets in a MYW package?



Nope.

BTW, you can always "ask nicely" for whatever you'd like.


----------



## Marionnette

gskywalker said:


> Could it be used towards the ticket portion of a future package booking, ie example: $420 credit for Tickets unused to pay for $440 of tickets in a MYW package?


No. Tickets are a separate category from packages. The tickets can be used as they are or upgraded to whatever tickets you desire (more days, hopping, hopping plus, APs) but they cannot be used as a credit toward a future package.


----------



## MUtiger98

With the variable pricing, if I wanted to use a 6 day UT ticket (non-hopper) to apply to an AP, what value will it have?  Does it depend on when I apply it or would it automatically be the lowest rate?

Having never upgraded or bridged, am I doing this correctly?
If I wait to buy an AP until I'm at WDW, it's $952 (Platinum)
Less the value of 6 day non-hopper ticket (somewhere between $402 and $468)
Somewhere around $500 difference for the AP.

I know I'd read somewhere that with a UT ticket, you first had to use it, but I'm pretty sure I also read that was no longer the case.  Can someone confirm?

Separate question--will we be able to add additional days onto unused park tickets? And at what cost (I'm specifically thinking adding a couple days to a 5 day child's UT ticket?); is there a set increase/day still?


----------



## Robo

MUtiger98 said:


> With the variable pricing, if I wanted to use a 6 day UT ticket (non-hopper) to apply to an AP, what value will it have?
> 
> 1. Does it depend on when I apply it
> 2. or would it automatically be the lowest rate?
> Having never upgraded or bridged, am I doing this correctly?
> If I wait to buy an AP until I'm at WDW, it's $952 (Platinum)
> 3. Less the value of 6 day non-hopper ticket (somewhere between $402 and $468)
> Somewhere around $500 difference for the AP.
> 4. I know I'd read somewhere that with a UT ticket, you first had to use it, but I'm pretty sure I also read that was no longer the case.  Can someone confirm?
> Separate question--
> 5. will we be able to add additional days onto unused park tickets? And at what cost (I'm specifically thinking adding a couple days to a 5 day child's UT ticket?);
> 6.  is there a set increase/day still?



1. Don't know yet.
2. Sounds about right, to me.
3. Yup.
4. No need to "use" the ticket first.
5. Don't see why they'd ever want to change that.
6. The cost would be the difference price between the ticket you started with (say, 6-day ticket) and the ticket that you wanted (say, a 9-day ticket.)


----------



## disnyfan4ever

Am I correct in my math here?  I have a 7 day park hopper from UT expiring 12/31/18.  I want to add one day in December with a begin use date of 12/6/18.  The cost of a current 8 day hopper starting on that date is $527.48.  It looks like the value of a 7 day hopper at the time of purchase is $485.00.  Would it cost $42.48 plus tax to add that extra day?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

disnyfan4ever said:


> Am I correct in my math here?  I have a 7 day park hopper from UT expiring 12/31/18.  I want to add one day in December with a begin use date of 12/6/18.  The cost of a current 8 day hopper starting on that date is $527.48.  It looks like the value of a 7 day hopper at the time of purchase is $485.00.  Would it cost $42.48 *plus tax* to add that extra day?
> 
> Thanks!



As far as I know, that would be correct (if neither of your amounts did NOT already include tax.)
That would be the case based on the procedures that have been in place for a few years, now.
(I don't have knowledge of any changes in that regard.)


----------



## orlandonewstarts

Robo said:


> As far as I know, that would be correct (if neither of your amounts did NOT already include tax.)
> That would be the case based on the procedures that have been in place for a few years, now.
> (I don't have knowledge of any changes in that regard.)


----------



## SG131

So I am planning to take my tickets from my free dining package and upgrade them to an AP when I go in December. Does it matter exactly what day I upgrade? Will my ap be good a year from the first day I used the tickets or the day I buy it? If I don’t get a chance to upgrade until say day 3 will I still have access to my photo pass pics from day 1?


----------



## Robo

SG131 said:


> 1. So I am planning to take my tickets from my free dining package and upgrade them to an AP when I go in December.
> 2. Does it matter exactly what day I upgrade?
> 3. Will my ap be good a year from the first day I used the tickets
> 4. or the day I buy it?
> 5. If I don’t get a chance to upgrade until say day 3 will I still have access to my photo pass pics from day 1?


1. OK.
2. Nope.
3. Yes.
4. If you start using your original tickets on, say Dec. 15, 2018, and you upgrade those tickets on Dec. 18, 2018,
your APs will be valid through the end of the day on Dec. 15, 2019.
5. Yes.


----------



## SG131

Robo said:


> 1. OK.
> 2. Nope.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. If you start using your original tickets on, say Dec. 15, 2018, and you upgrade those tickets on Dec. 18, 2018,
> your APs will be valid through the end of the day on Dec. 15, 2019.
> 5. Yes.


Thanks for the help Robo.


----------



## orlandonewstarts

Last minute plan change to our trip and 1 adult can not go.  

Can I use 2 - 5 day base tickets (mine and his) to upgrade me to an annual pass?
If so can I do that at the resort or over the phone before the trip?  
Also kinda off topic but I had book FP 60 days out and it included all 5 of us.  Is there an easy way to remove him from our FP's without cancelling them?


----------



## Robo

orlandonewstarts said:


> Last minute plan change to our trip and 1 adult can not go.
> 
> 1. Can I use 2 - 5 day base tickets (mine and his) to upgrade me to an annual pass?
> Also kinda off topic but I had book FP 60 days out and it included all 5 of us.
> 2. Is there an easy way to remove him from our FP's without cancelling them?


1. Sorry. An upgrade can only involve ONE ticket per upgrade.
But, you CAN just save the extra ticket for use or upgrade at a later date.
2. FPs must be cancelled one-at-a-time.
If you do so, make SURE that you are only canceling for ONE person, and not the entire group.


----------



## jo-jo

Can someone explain the advantage of  the flex add on?


----------



## hiroMYhero

jo-jo said:


> Can someone explain the advantage of  the flex add on?


The Flex option allows you to use the entitlements over a 14-day period that begins with the first day of use.

It also allows you to use the ticket whenever you’d like prior to their expiration. But, if you’ve chosen specific “date” tickets, you can always go in and Modify the “start date” without an added fee unless you change to a higher-priced time span.


----------



## karen4546

Purchased PH 6 day ticket from UT - current Disney value is $556.56
I purchased the MM for our December trip @ $169.00
Will my cost to upgrade to Platinum Annual pass be only $226.55?  - will they automatically give me credit for the memory maker?  TIA


----------



## Robo

karen4546 said:


> Purchased PH 6 day ticket from UT - current Disney value is $556.56
> I purchased the MM for our December trip @ $169.00
> Will my cost to upgrade to Platinum Annual pass be only $226.55?  - will they automatically give me credit for the memory maker?  TIA



They can refund the amount that you paid for MM (including tax) when you upgrade to AP.
Subtract that from the upgrade cost.

You will likely need to _ask_ for that refund/credit.


----------



## mster425

Hi All-

This has been answered many pages ago, but I want to confirm since so many changes have happened - an 8 day base ticket  beginning Nov 23 is now about $2 more than my 5 day hopper from Jan 2018.  This should count as an "upgrade" and be $10 or thereabouts for my family of 4?

( I was going to bridge to a 6 day hopper, but that cost is bonkers)

An 8 day base is not ideal but I could make it work....


----------



## jjjones325

hiroMYhero said:


> The Flex option allows you to use the entitlements over a 14-day period that begins with the first day of use.
> 
> It also allows you to use the ticket whenever you’d like prior to their expiration. But, if you’ve chosen specific “date” tickets, *you can always go in and Modify the “start date” without an added fee unless you change to a higher-priced time span.*



So, in essence, it makes no sense to purchase the flex option JUST for the standpoint of having your choice of dates.  Since the flex option brings all tickets up to the same price level, you might as well just pay the upcharge if your travel dates don't fall in the dates for which you purchased tickets.  Seems like the only real reason to purchase the flex option is if you need the 14 day window to use all the entitlements.


----------



## twix516

I just received my AP exchange certificates in the mail. It says to take the card to a ticket window at one of the parks to exchange for my passes with a valid photo id.  Is there a place in Disney Springs to also do this? Or does it have to be at one of the four parks? Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

twix516 said:


> I just received my AP exchange certificates in the mail. It says to take the card to a ticket window at one of the parks to exchange for my passes with a valid photo id.  Is there a place in Disney Springs to also do this? Or does it have to be at one of the four parks? Thanks!


AP Certificates can be exchanged at the Welcome Center (Guest Relations) in the Town Center area of DSprings. It’s easy to get there from the Lime Garage.


----------



## twix516

hiroMYhero said:


> AP Certificates can be exchanged at the Welcome Center (Guest Relations) in the Town Center area of DSprings. It’s easy to get there from the Lime Garage.


Great, thank you! That’s what I thought but for whatever reason it doesn’t list that location on the cards I received.


----------



## cinderlexa's mom

Hi there, hoping someone can help answer these ticket upgrade questions:

We bought a package with 3 day base tickets prior to the pricing change.

1. If we decide to keep the 3 day, but add the hopper option when we arrive @ WDW, will that just be the flat hopper add-on fee--OR- will they apply the pre-price change $ amount from our package to a new 3 day hopper?

2. When I go to the WDW website to check on date specific ticket pricing, I just get a message to call & ask about ticket pricing...is this happening to anyone else & how do I view the new ticket calendar page?

TIA!


----------



## Robo

cinderlexa's mom said:


> Hi there, hoping someone can help answer these ticket upgrade questions:
> 
> We bought a package with 3 day base tickets prior to the pricing change.
> 
> 1. If we decide to keep the 3 day, but add the hopper option when we arrive @ WDW, will that just be the flat hopper add-on fee--OR- will they apply the pre-price change $ amount from our package to a new 3 day hopper?
> 
> 2. When I go to the WDW website to check on date specific ticket pricing, I just get a message to call & ask about ticket pricing...is this happening to anyone else & how do I view the new ticket calendar page?
> 
> TIA!


1.  Very likely the higher price of the new tickets.
(But, you can always “ask nicely” for the lower rate.)

2. Don’t know. It was working directly on the site earlier.


----------



## SarahC97

I've searched and can't find the answer to this, so I'll just ask: With this new ticketing system, can you still add days or upgrade base tickets to hoppers when you get there? I'm going in February and I'm unsure what ticket length I want and whether I want hoppers, so I just thought I'd buy a base ticket and add on what I want when I get there if I want to change anything. Will I be able to do that?


----------



## hiroMYhero

SarahC97 said:


> Will I be able to do that?


You’ll actually be able to upgrade your own tickets via your account whenever you decide to do so. You don’t have to wait until you arrive.


----------



## SarahC97

hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll actually be able to upgrade your own tickets via your account whenever you decide to do so. You don’t have to wait until you arrive.


Great! Even after I've started using them?


----------



## hiroMYhero

SarahC97 said:


> Great! Even after I've started using them?


Unknown as it’s a new feature as of the 16th. 

If you upgrade ahead of time, you can pre-book FPs.


----------



## SarahC97

hiroMYhero said:


> Unknown as it’s a new feature as of the 16th.
> 
> If you upgrade ahead of time, you can pre-book FPs.


Hm, well I'm unsure how many days I want or if I want hoppers - so I guess I'll find out. I suspect they'll let you add to it whenever - I can't imagine they won't take my money.


----------



## SYDNCLAIRESMOM

Hi all!
  Im planning on upgrading my already purchased 6-day park hopper to an annual pass and my question is about timing:
 If I upgrade during my trip January 12-19 2019 would the expiration date be from the day I upgrade or the day I started my 6 day parkhopper?  I ask because our next trip is January 11-20 2020.  So if the expiration date is when the 2019 parkhopper started our passes would expire before our 2020 trip is over.  My goal was to upgrade on 1/18/19 so that its good for our whole trip the following year if possible.  Does that make sense?  TIA for any advise!!


----------



## Robo

Day you first used the original ticket.


----------



## subtchr

Your expiration date will be a year after the first day you use the hopper ticket, unfortunately.


----------



## mster425

This message on the WDW site seems to say that we cannot upgrade valid MYW tickets?

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/tickets/upgrades/


----------



## mousestruck

mster425 said:


> This message on the WDW site seems to say that we cannot upgrade valid MYW tickets?
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/tickets/upgrades/


Yes, it certainly does. This is contrary to what I was told by UT.  I’ve had this nagging feeling this would happen and am thankful I did not buy tickets yet, as I may want to upgrade to an AP.


----------



## Rash

mster425 said:


> This message on the WDW site seems to say that we cannot upgrade valid MYW tickets?
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/tickets/upgrades/



Uh-oh. I bought UT tickets on Oct. 15 specifically to upgrade to an AP in May.


----------



## SYDNCLAIRESMOM

The message says you can add more days if there is still admissions left on it and it is before the 14-day expiration window.  Im going to take that as a yes to an annual pass.  I feel like if they stopped allowing upgrades to an annual pass there would be a more formal notification.  But then again...Disney's strengths is not in its communication skills.


----------



## mousestruck

SYDNCLAIRESMOM said:


> The message says you can add more days if there is still admissions left on it and it is before the 14-day expiration window.  Im going to take that as a yes to an annual pass.  I feel like if they stopped allowing upgrades to an annual pass there would be a more formal notification.  But then again...Disney's strengths is not in its communication skills.


You may be right. It is not clear.  The first sentence states that tickets cannot be upgraded, which seems to indicate that it can't be upgraded at all.  Guess we'll have to wait and see.  I sure hope that they can be upgraded.


----------



## Robo

The difficulty in understanding the exact rules may stem from what appears to be a *very unfortunate and imprecise NAME *for the current genre of tickets sold by Disney
(the ones being sold as of Oct. 16, 2018.)

Stay tuned.


----------



## mster425

Robo said:


> The difficulty in understanding the exact rules may stem from what appears to be a *very unfortunate and imprecise NAME *for the current genre of tickets sold by Disney
> (the ones being sold as of Oct. 16, 2018.)
> 
> Stay tuned.



Not confusing at all.  Considering the different ways they use "theme park tickets" in their own FAQ.  Capital letters, new tickets.  Lower case, old ones.  OMG.

_Can I upgrade a theme park ticket that I purchased before Disney Theme Park Tickets was introduced? How about a more recent ticket from a previous visit?

A.

Unfortunately, tickets purchased before Disney Theme Park Tickets were introduced are not able to be upgraded. However, while older tickets cannot be upgraded, if an older ticket does not have an expiration date, the ticket remains valid until all admissions are used.

If it is within 14 days of a Disney Theme Park Ticket's first use and the ticket has remaining admissions, you are able to upgrade the ticket. If it is more than 14 days after first use or if no admissions remain, then a ticket may not be modified or upgraded._


----------



## dtstampz

Oh, the drama of Disney park tickets...!


----------



## SaintsManiac

I had a funny feeling this would happen. I hope it's just a misunderstanding/miscommunication of NAMES. oi vey


----------



## Lewisc

If I go to Disney's website and click on the upgrade policy it states:
*Tickets Purchased Before 2005
You cannot upgrade tickets purchased before 2005. However, while older tickets cannot be upgraded, if an older ticket does not have an expiration date, the ticket remains valid until all admissions are used.
If it is within 14 days of a Disney Theme Park Ticket's first use and the ticket has remaining admissions, you are able to upgrade the ticket. If it is more than 14 days after first use or if no admissions remain, then a ticket may not be modified or upgraded*

Given the status of Disney's website I have no idea if the verbiage posted by a PP is more or less current then what I quoted.

JMO Guests want to upgrade third party tickets to an AP.  Disney could theoretically base the "trade in value" on the retail value of the ticket (bridge the value), what you paid UT or what UT paid Disney.
Bridging the ticket is, in effect, giving the guest a discount on a ticket which isn't sold by authorized resellers.  It makes no, logical, sense for Disney to indirectly allow UT to sell discounted AP through a continuation of "bridging"  I know that's the way it's worked in the past but a lot has changed.

I tried to upgrade tickets bought through a cancelled COSTCO package on the phone on October 15. Couldn't be done on the phone.  I was told they made a note of my request and I
ll be able to do the upgrade when I arrive.


----------



## mousestruck

Robo said:


> The difficulty in understanding the exact rules may stem from what appears to be a *very unfortunate and imprecise NAME *for the current genre of tickets sold by Disney
> (the ones being sold as of Oct. 16, 2018.)
> 
> Stay tuned.


That's definitely part of the problem.  I noticed that the first paragraph (indicating tickets can't be upgraded) has the ticket name in question without caps.  The next paragraph (that says when a ticket may be upgraded has "Disney Theme Park Ticket" with caps, which seems to imply they are referring to the newly named tickets.  It is VERY confusing, but I interpret the message to be that any older tickets can't be upgraded.  I really hope I'm wrong!!!  Staying tuned before I buy MYW tickets...


----------



## mster425

Lewisc said:


> If I go to Disney's website and click on the upgrade policy it states:
> *Tickets Purchased Before 2005
> You cannot upgrade tickets purchased before 2005. However, while older tickets cannot be upgraded, if an older ticket does not have an expiration date, the ticket remains valid until all admissions are used.
> If it is within 14 days of a Disney Theme Park Ticket's first use and the ticket has remaining admissions, you are able to upgrade the ticket. If it is more than 14 days after first use or if no admissions remain, then a ticket may not be modified or upgraded*
> 
> Given the status of Disney's website I have no idea if the verbiage posted by a PP is more or less current then what I quoted.
> 
> JMO Guests want to upgrade third party tickets to an AP.  Disney could theoretically base the "trade in value" on the retail value of the ticket (bridge the value), what you paid UT or what UT paid Disney.
> Bridging the ticket is, in effect, giving the guest a discount on a ticket which isn't sold by authorized resellers.  It makes no, logical, sense for Disney to indirectly allow UT to sell discounted AP through a continuation of "bridging"  I know that's the way it's worked in the past but a lot has changed.
> 
> I tried to upgrade tickets bought through a cancelled COSTCO package on the phone on October 15. Couldn't be done on the phone.  I was told they made a note of my request and I
> ll be able to do the upgrade when I arrive.




I have no idea either, but Disney has been referring to "Theme Park Ticket" with caps as a post 10/16 ticket, separate from MYW, so that's why I'm reading it the way I did. I hope I'm wrong as I was planning on upgrading them as well.


----------



## mousestruck

Lewisc said:


> If I go to Disney's website and click on the upgrade policy it states:
> *Tickets Purchased Before 2005
> You cannot upgrade tickets purchased before 2005. However, while older tickets cannot be upgraded, if an older ticket does not have an expiration date, the ticket remains valid until all admissions are used.
> If it is within 14 days of a Disney Theme Park Ticket's first use and the ticket has remaining admissions, you are able to upgrade the ticket. If it is more than 14 days after first use or if no admissions remain, then a ticket may not be modified or upgraded*
> 
> Given the status of Disney's website I have no idea if the verbiage posted by a PP is more or less current then what I quoted.
> 
> JMO Guests want to upgrade third party tickets to an AP.  Disney could theoretically base the "trade in value" on the retail value of the ticket (bridge the value), what you paid UT or what UT paid Disney.
> Bridging the ticket is, in effect, giving the guest a discount on a ticket which isn't sold by authorized resellers.  It makes no, logical, sense for Disney to indirectly allow UT to sell discounted AP through a continuation of "bridging"  I know that's the way it's worked in the past but a lot has changed.
> 
> I tried to upgrade tickets bought through a cancelled COSTCO package on the phone on October 15. Couldn't be done on the phone.  I was told they made a note of my request and I
> ll be able to do the upgrade when I arrive.



I completely understand your point, and could understand why Disney would discontinue the "bridging" policy.  But the bigger issue is whether or not older tickets can be upgraded at all (without "bridging").


----------



## Rash

This is still in their Tickets FAQ: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/tickets/magic-your-way-ticket-upgrade/

Q.
Can I upgrade theme park tickets after they are purchased?

A.
Yes. If it is within 14 days of a theme park ticket’s first use and the ticket has remaining admissions, you are able to upgrade the ticket. If it is more than 14 days after first use or if no admissions remain, then a ticket may not be modified or upgraded.

*Tickets Purchased Before 2005*
You cannot upgrade tickets purchased before 2005. However, while older tickets cannot be upgraded, if an older ticket does not have an expiration date, the ticket remains valid until all admissions are used.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Am I looking in the wrong place, or is the upgrade tickets option gone in the app? Or does it only appear when you're onsite?


----------



## nordkin

I spoke to a ticketing supervisor on the evening of 10/16 about upgrading my current 6 day PH to an AP and was told it could still be done.  It was purchased from AAA.  She told me I would get the gate price on the day I upgrade plus the flex option value towards the cost of the AP. We shall find out Sunday morning.


----------



## Rash

Please post back afterwards!


----------



## SaintsManiac

nordkin said:


> I spoke to a ticketing supervisor on the evening of 10/16 about upgrading my current 6 day PH to an AP and was told it could still be done.  It was purchased from AAA.  She told me I would get the gate price on the day I upgrade plus the flex option value towards the cost of the AP. We shall find out Sunday morning.




Definitely come back and report if you think about it. I'm curious!


----------



## mster425

nordkin said:


> I spoke to a ticketing supervisor on the evening of 10/16 about upgrading my current 6 day PH to an AP and was told it could still be done.  It was purchased from AAA.  She told me I would get the gate price on the day I upgrade plus the flex option value towards the cost of the AP. We shall find out Sunday morning.



Best of luck, tribute!  Report back.


----------



## mousestruck

nordkin said:


> I spoke to a ticketing supervisor on the evening of 10/16 about upgrading my current 6 day PH to an AP and was told it could still be done.  It was purchased from AAA.  She told me I would get the gate price on the day I upgrade plus the flex option value towards the cost of the AP. We shall find out Sunday morning.


Good luck!  Please let us know what happens.


----------



## Robo

Lewisc said:


> JMO Guests want to upgrade third party tickets to an AP.  Disney could theoretically base the "trade in value" on the retail value of the ticket (bridge the value),
> 1. what you paid UT
> 2. or what UT paid Disney.
> Bridging the ticket is, in effect, giving the guest a discount on a ticket which isn't sold by authorized resellers.
> 3. It makes no, logical, sense for Disney to indirectly allow UT to sell discounted AP through a continuation of "bridging"  I know that's the way it's worked in the past but a lot has changed.


1. Disney has no way of knowing what a guest paid UT (or other authorized reseller) for a ticket.
(Making this more complex, a guest MIGHT have paid MORE for a ticket than the Disney price... which IS possible to do.)
2. Yes, Disney, of course, does know THAT amount. (But, the GUEST doesn't.)
3. It doesn't matter at all that they do that. Disney has ALREADY ACCEPTED THE "LOSS" in the fact that they were the
entity that sold the original ticket at a discounted price ("loss") to the authorized reseller.
The fact that Disney allows "their own" (direct from Disney) tickets to be upgraded to AP is no more or less a revenue generator than
if they allow a price-bridged value for a "reseller's ticket" to be upgraded to AP.

Regardless, Disney CAN decide to "do something else" anytime they want.


----------



## Lewisc

Robo said:


> 1. Disney has no way of knowing what a guest paid UT (or other authorized reseller) for a ticket.
> (Making this more complex, a guest MIGHT have paid MORE for a ticket than the Disney price... which IS possible to do.)
> 2. Yes, Disney, of course, does know THAT amount. (But, the GUEST doesn't.)
> 3. It doesn't matter at all that they do that. Disney has ALREADY ACCEPTED THE "LOSS" in the fact that they were the
> entity that sold the original ticket at a discounted price ("loss") to the authorized reseller.
> The fact that Disney allows "their own" (direct from Disney) tickets to be upgraded to AP is no more or less a revenue generator than
> if they allow a price-bridged value for a "reseller's ticket" to be upgraded to AP.
> 
> Regardless, Disney CAN decide to "do something else" anytime they want.


Disney has decided to sell some tickets at a "loss", many of the tickets sold by authorized resellers. Disney doesn't take a loss on other tickets, one day tickets for example. Disney doesn't generally sell AP through resellers. Loss isn't intended.

I wonder how long Disney will continue the, probably, unintended, loss the present system offers on AP upgrades.

Beginning of October I bought tickets from UT which will be used as bought in December. The tickets have an expiration date 3/14/19.

I'm not sure buying UT tickets today, under old ticket rules, with the purpose of upgrading to an AP months from now is great strategy.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

The question in the FAQ is if older tickets before the new concept can be upgraded and should ONLY address that:

Paragraph one - references it can't be upgraded.

Paragraph two - now talks about upgrading (albeit sounds like the new tickets but really shouldn't even be talked about with this FAQ - especially with the 14 day window when it doesn't mention you have to buy that now).

Not confusing at all Disney!

However - these tickets were sold by Disney with a promise (at least I believe it was a promise) that even if they expired they would retain their value that could be applied to a new ticket.  Unless they are not rescinding on that promise then it can be "upgraded" via getting a credit.  I'd do it before use but I'd argue til the cows come home that it is what they said about the MYW tickets with expirations and they need to do that. 

We'll be seeing ourselves in a couple of weeks when my niece upgrades from a MYW to an AP.


----------



## MikeF;NJ

Lewisc said:


> If I go to Disney's website and click on the upgrade policy it states:
> *Tickets Purchased Before 2005
> You cannot upgrade tickets purchased before 2005. However, while older tickets cannot be upgraded, if an older ticket does not have an expiration date, the ticket remains valid until all admissions are used.
> If it is within 14 days of a Disney Theme Park Ticket's first use and the ticket has remaining admissions, you are able to upgrade the ticket. If it is more than 14 days after first use or if no admissions remain, then a ticket may not be modified or upgraded*
> 
> Given the status of Disney's website I have no idea if the verbiage posted by a PP is more or less current then what I quoted.
> 
> JMO Guests want to upgrade third party tickets to an AP.  Disney could theoretically base the "trade in value" on the retail value of the ticket (bridge the value), what you paid UT or what UT paid Disney.
> Bridging the ticket is, in effect, giving the guest a discount on a ticket which isn't sold by authorized resellers.  It makes no, logical, sense for Disney to indirectly allow UT to sell discounted AP through a continuation of "bridging"  I know that's the way it's worked in the past but a lot has changed.
> 
> I tried to upgrade tickets bought through a cancelled COSTCO package on the phone on October 15. Couldn't be done on the phone.  I was told they made a note of my request and I
> ll be able to do the upgrade when I arrive.



I wonder if either of those FAQs were written with upgrading to APs in mind at all.  1. They don't mention APs, and 2. They talk about upgrading at hotel concierge desks (which, if I remember correctly, can't do APs.)


----------



## Lewisc

KAT4DISNEY said:


> However - these tickets were sold by Disney with a promise (at least I believe it was a promise) that even if they expired they would retain their value that could be applied to a new ticket.  Unless they are not rescinding on that promise then it can be "upgraded" via getting a credit.  I'd do it before use but I'd argue til the cows come home that it is what they said about the MYW tickets with expirations and they need to do that.
> 
> We'll be seeing ourselves in a couple of weeks when my niece upgrades from a MYW to an AP.



I've read that "promise" on DIS.  Can you point to anything on Disney's website which directly states expired tickets retain their original purchase value?  How long before Disney decides to charge a change fee or a  service fee charged when utilizing expired tickets?

This whole thing looks complicated.  I wonder why Disney doesn't just offer the flex ticket to resellers.   Only offer the, possibly, less expensive date based pricing to guests booking a WDW resort package?

For the most part airlines stopped paying travel agency commissions years ago.  Some TAs charge a fee for booking airline tickets.  I wouldn't be surprised if Disney starts to reduce resellers.


----------



## Rash

So now I find out that the physical tickets I bought from UT have to be used by Feb 2019. I'm going in May. So they said to cancel the order and buy e-tickets, which they say to their knowledge can still be upgraded. Regardless of the new ticket system, have e-tickets in the past been able to be upgraded to an AP?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Rash said:


> So now I find out that the physical tickets I bought from UT have to be used by Feb 2019. I'm going in May. So they said to cancel the order and buy e-tickets, which they say to their knowledge can still be upgraded. Regardless of the new ticket system, have e-tickets in the past been able to be upgraded to an AP?


Yes. To Disney, all tickets, whether plastic or /e/, are just digital data in their system. They check your MDX account and use that data as the basis for the upgrade.


----------



## Rash

UT was very accommodating - cancelled the order (they hadn't shipped yet) without the usual 5% refund fee. 

I 'll wait until UT starts selling the new tickets and buy those to insure they are able to be upgraded. Not worth buying the older e-tickets without knowing for sure if they can be upgraded to AP.


----------



## mousestruck

Rash said:


> UT was very accommodating - cancelled the order (they hadn't shipped yet) without the usual 5% refund fee.
> 
> I 'll wait until UT starts selling the new tickets and buy those to insure they are able to be upgraded. Not worth buying the older e-tickets without knowing for sure if they can be upgraded to AP.


Yes, UT has been very accommodating to us in the past! Glad they helped you out. I'm with you, though... afraid to buy the e-tickets without certainty they can be upgraded.


----------



## razsav

I spoke with Disney ticketing today and with DVC member services today by phone.  Both indicated that tickets can always be upgraded. Tthey told me I had to do it in person at guest services.  DVC member services said that I can apply my MYW ticket to a Gold AP and pay the difference based on what I paid for the MYW ticket.  DVC member services said that the amount I paid for the MYW ticket would be applied towards an AP.  What's still unclear if Disney will upgrade based on the standard gate price on October 15th or what we actually paid for the ticket.  I purchased mine from UT.  I have a premium plus AP right now.  I bought a 7 day MYW PH ticket through UT that I'd like to upgrade to a Gold AP.  I was told that I could get the 15% discount on the renewal for the Gold AP.


----------



## Rash

razsav said:


> I spoke with Disney ticketing today and with DVC member services today by phone.  Both indicated that tickets can always be upgraded.



That doesn't explain this on their website:

Q.
Can I upgrade a theme park ticket that I purchased before Disney Theme Park Tickets was introduced? How about a more recent ticket from a previous visit?

A.
Unfortunately, tickets purchased before Disney Theme Park Tickets were introduced are not able to be upgraded.


----------



## hiroMYhero

razsav said:


> Both indicated that tickets can always be upgraded.


Thank you for the confirmation especially because tickets have always retained their value even if expired. Adding info to the New Ticket thread.


----------



## Rash

Parksavers has the new tickets for sale at a discount. Looks like the savings are about the same as they were with the old ticket prices, at least for the time of year I'm going (May). 8 day PH ticket is roughly $62 less than gate price, most other PH tix are about $52-57 less. So for those who don't want to take a chance that the old tix can't be upgraded and also don't want to wait for UT to start selling the new tix, Parksavers is an option right now.


----------



## AngiTN

SarahC97 said:


> Great! Even after I've started using them?


Actually, to do it yourself on MDE you have to wait till you start using them. There is no way to upgrade online till them.



mster425 said:


> This message on the WDW site seems to say that we cannot upgrade valid MYW tickets?
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/tickets/upgrades/



Someone there with a ticket now can check this very easily. Look on their MDE. It will show them an upgrade link (or not)
I'm going to say this is not 100% accurate and not addressing the exact question of moving them to an AP


----------



## hiroMYhero

Boardwalk Ticketing is showing as the lowest priced option on Touring Plans’ “Ticket Calculator” page. 

There are more options than only UT.


----------



## AngiTN

SaintsManiac said:


> Am I looking in the wrong place, or is the upgrade tickets option gone in the app? Or does it only appear when you're onsite?


It only appears when you are on site AND have used 1 day of the ticket. Even though doing it in person doesn't require you to use a day, the app does.


----------



## SaintsManiac

AngiTN said:


> It only appears when you are on site AND have used 1 day of the ticket. Even though doing it in person doesn't require you to use a day, the app does.




Thanks I must have seen it when I was there last time, because I definitely saw it once!


----------



## AngiTN

So happens, I was looking at my app and there's a ghost ticket on my MDE account that is used. Belongs to someone we traveled with last week, and I can see it as we linked our MDE accounts. Because it shows as used, the message to upgrade is there. It has no entitlements left on it so there's no value but the app still sees it as a used ticket so, it reads that you can upgrade to an annual pass before or on the last day of your tickets "to keep the fun going in the parks"
Just like it always has. This is an older, MYW ticket, just like you'd buy from the resellers right now.

ETA - Just read the ticket closer, and this is a NE Ghost ticket. Has 0 entitlements left on a 6 day NE PH ticket. I guess this could be why it never fell off their account, and now I can see it. But it remains that the message to upgrade is still there. With no value on the ticket what should be a link to apply the cost to an AP doesn't do anything so I can't go through the check out process to further test the process.


----------



## AngiTN

SaintsManiac said:


> Thanks I must have seen it when I was there last time, because I definitely saw it once!


Now that I'm looking at the message on a ghost ticket I can see that it doesn't require you are at WDW. Just that you use it first. Now, most tickets drop off MDE so once you've used it and left, they aren't there, which is why it appears the message only appears when on site. What the actual trigger is, is that you have to use a day first, then the message comes up.


----------



## mster425

So coincidentally I just got a call from customer relations Re: an email that I'd sent earlier in the week.

She told me- the reason it says MYW tickets can no longer be upgraded is because when we upgrade, they are essentially issuing new tickets, and they are no longer issuing MYW tickets.  *The value of our tickets can still be used to buy any higher value ticket, AP, etc as before, paying the price difference between the cost of the ticket at the time is was issued and the cost of the ticket we want.
*
(and I know I'm just agreeing with PP here but figured it couldn't hurt to post)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mster425 said:


> So coincidentally I just got a call from customer relations Re: an email that I'd sent earlier in the week.
> 
> She told me- the reason it says MYW tickets can no longer be upgraded is because when we upgrade, they are essentially issuing new tickets, and they are no longer issuing MYW tickets.  *The value of our tickets can still be used to buy any higher value ticket, AP, etc as before, paying the price difference between the cost of the ticket at the time is was issued and the cost of the ticket we want.
> *
> (and I know I'm just agreeing with PP here but figured it couldn't hurt to post)



 Sometimes explaining the technical really doesn’t need to be done. In every manner that’s Exactly what upgrading a ticket is although yes, not to what they called the MYW ticket.  I for one don’t care what they call it - just about the days it gets me in.


----------



## mster425

AngiTN said:


> So happens, I was looking at my app and there's a ghost ticket on my MDE account that is used. Belongs to someone we traveled with last week, and I can see it as we linked our MDE accounts. Because it shows as used, the message to upgrade is there. It has no entitlements left on it so there's no value but the app still sees it as a used ticket so, it reads that you can upgrade to an annual pass before or on the last day of your tickets "to keep the fun going in the parks"
> Just like it always has. This is an older, MYW ticket, just like you'd buy from the resellers right now.
> 
> ETA - Just read the ticket closer, and this is a NE Ghost ticket. Has 0 entitlements left on a 6 day NE PH ticket. I guess this could be why it never fell off their account, and now I can see it. But it remains that the message to upgrade is still there. With no value on the ticket what should be a link to apply the cost to an AP doesn't do anything so I can't go through the check out process to further test the process.




I'm curious whether it stays on there until the 14 day period is up.  Not to go down another rabbit hole but I absolutely added a day to our tickets after all the entitlements were used last trip on check out day- the concierge desk was deserted the night before.  But they did it at the gate to MK the next morning with no comment- I didn't realize at the time I was "breaking the rules" and I'm wondering if it's relatively easy for them to do during the 14 day period, even if it's not allowed.


----------



## mster425

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Sometimes explaining the technical really doesn’t need to be done. In every manner that’s Exactly what upgrading a ticket is although yes, not to what they called the MYW ticket.  I for one don’t care what they call it - just about the days it gets me in.



right??  and maybe not panic hundreds of people, er, well maybe just me and a few of my mates on the DIS


----------



## DVC4US

Lewisc said:


> I've read that "promise" on DIS.  Can you point to anything on Disney's website which directly states expired tickets retain their original purchase value?  How long before Disney decides to charge a change fee or a  service fee charged when utilizing expired tickets?
> 
> This whole thing looks complicated.  I wonder why Disney doesn't just offer the flex ticket to resellers.   Only offer the, possibly, less expensive date based pricing to guests booking a WDW resort package?
> 
> For the most part airlines stopped paying travel agency commissions years ago.  Some TAs charge a fee for booking airline tickets.  I wouldn't be surprised if Disney starts to reduce resellers.



It states it right on the ticket purchasing page in fine print.  As long as the ticket has not been used, it retains it's original value. Just realized you might be talking about MYW tickets but I think the same wording was on their ticket page also.  See below:


----------



## AngiTN

mster425 said:


> I'm curious whether it stays on there until the 14 day period is up.  Not to go down another rabbit hole but I absolutely added a day to our tickets after all the entitlements were used last trip on check out day- the concierge desk was deserted the night before.  But they did it at the gate to MK the next morning with no comment- I didn't realize at the time I was "breaking the rules" and I'm wondering if it's relatively easy for them to do during the 14 day period, even if it's not allowed.


This ticket is long used up, months ago. Well over 14 days, so it's hard to say. It shouldn't be visible any more.
How far after your entitlements were used? Same day or several days, but less than 14?


----------



## AngiTN

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Sometimes explaining the technical really doesn’t need to be done. In every manner that’s Exactly what upgrading a ticket is although yes, not to what they called the MYW ticket.  I for one don’t care what they call it - just about the days it gets me in.


This is actually why it's been a mess for years when folks go to upgrade a ticket. There's a nomenclature gap for some reason. It should be rather clear, upgrade is not a vague term. But for some reason it is. And forget about trying to use the word bridge. That's even worse.


----------



## mster425

AngiTN said:


> This ticket is long used up, months ago. Well over 14 days, so it's hard to say. It shouldn't be visible any more.
> How far after your entitlements were used? Same day or several days, but less than 14?


within 24 hrs. went to a park our last day and then decided to go back after checking out the next morning for a few hours before going to the airport


----------



## AngiTN

DVC4US said:


> It states it right on the ticket purchasing page in fine print.  As long as the ticket has not been used, it retains it's original value. Just realized you might be talking about MYW tickets but I think the same wording was on their ticket page also.  See below:
> 
> View attachment 359448


Yep, and I think this wording is new with this new Ticket system. I hadn't noticed it before at least. It's always been done but now it's in writing.


----------



## Jasperann

I didn't even think about the fact we want to add a day when we go... I assume that we will be allowed to add the day.  If MYW tickets can be made into APs.  But will it be the extra price for the cost of the day too or just what it was going to be (like 10.00 per ticket)?  I'm feeling a little confused and I read a few of the most recent posts and it seems confusion is a normal feeling right now...  lol


----------



## AngiTN

mster425 said:


> within 24 hrs. went to a park our last day and then decided to go back after checking out the next morning for a few hours before going to the airport


That works with announcements I've heard on the Monorail/buses, etc. I haven't heard it in a while (don't think they make any announcements any more) but a year or so back, they ran promos about upgrading your tickets anytime within the 14 day use period. Now, most people are long gone from Disney after the last day of their tickets are used up so they aren't there 14 days later to test it out just how long it worked. But I do think it's always been something that you could do if you were there.


----------



## AngiTN

Jasperann said:


> I didn't even think about the fact we want to add a day when we go... I assume that we will be allowed to add the day.  If MYW tickets can be made into APs.  But will it be the extra price for the cost of the day too or just what it was going to be (like 10.00 per ticket)?  I'm feeling a little confused and I read a few of the most recent posts and it seems confusion is a normal feeling right now...  lol


There's no doubt you can add a day to the ticket. The base price for the original ticket may be harder to figure out but you'll still pay the difference between what you have and what you want.


----------



## dtstampz

It might just be more than you want to pay


----------



## SUSIEQ

@ravenclawtrekkie Can you give us any info on upgrading MYW tickets to APs? 
Hopefully, you've helped someone upgrade this week. Thanks!


----------



## REINALDO MONTANO

´Hi, I would like to know if I have to buy my tickets at the same time that I have to do the hotel reservation or do I do it later.


----------



## Robo

REINALDO MONTANO said:


> ´Hi, I would like to know if I have to buy my tickets at the same time that I have to do the hotel reservation or do I do it later.


If you are buying the tickets separately from the resort room, you can purchase the tickets at any time before or after you book the resort.


----------



## dnw25

Just tried to upgrade 10 day ph to ap. Was told 462.  

Combine with what paid for uct ticket paying more for ap?!?!!


----------



## nordkin

dnw25 said:


> Just tried to upgrade 10 day ph to ap. Was told 462.
> 
> Combine with what paid for uct ticket paying more for ap?!?!!


Seems incorrect to me.  So they only gave you a credit of ~$485 for the 10 day PH after tax.


----------



## dnw25

After confusion someone came and I ended up paying 398 more.  Spot on. 

Very stressful 20 min


----------



## SUSIEQ

dnw25 said:


> Just tried to upgrade 10 day ph to ap. Was told 462.
> 
> Combine with what paid for uct ticket paying more for ap?!?!!


Can you give us anymore details?


----------



## SUSIEQ

dnw25 said:


> After confusion someone came and I ended up paying 398 more.  Spot on.
> 
> Very stressful 20 min


So, you were able to upgrade a MYW ticket to an AP?


----------



## dnw25

SUSIEQ said:


> So, you were able to upgrade a MYW ticket to an AP?


Yes.  Uct 10 day ph to ap.


----------



## mousestruck

dnw25 said:


> Yes.  Uct 10 day ph to ap.


Did they bridge your ticket? And if so, how was your ticket valued?


----------



## dnw25

mousestruck said:


> Did they bridge your ticket? And if so, how was your ticket valued?


553 if I remember correctly


----------



## razsav

dnw25 said:


> 553 if I remember correctly


So, it looks like you were given the Disney pre-arrival price from October 15th. You still retained your UT discount. So, it’s being bridged like it has normally been done. People need to know what the price of their ticket with tax was valued at before ticket bridging so you can be sure your getting the right price.


----------



## Rash

razsav said:


> So, it looks like you were given the Disney pre-arrival price from October 15th...



That's strange - shouldn't it be the gate price?


----------



## granmanh603

So 6 day hopper pre Oct 16 was  I think $511.20 And I want to upgrade to DVC AP. So I pay difference between. new price for DVC gold is 648.59.  Now I just have to find someone who has done this.


----------



## Robo

Rash said:


> That's strange - shouldn't it be the gate price?



Don't worry about the difference between the "pre-arrival price" and the "gate price."

The gate price extra charge for the upgraded ticket will be "nulled out" in the upgrade transaction.


----------



## Robo

granmanh603 said:


> 1. So 6 day hopper pre Oct 16 was  I think $511.20 And I want to upgrade to DVC AP.
> 2. So I pay difference between. new price for DVC gold is 648.59.
> 3. *Now I just have to find someone who has done this.*



1. Correct, *$511.20 w/tax.*
2. Yes.
3. I don't understand.
Do you mean *find a CM at WDW* who has done the upgrade correctly?


----------



## dnw25

Robo said:


> Don't worry about the difference between the "pre-arrival price" and the "gate price."
> 
> The gate price extra charge for the upgraded ticket will be "nulled out" in the upgrade transaction.


Yes I was definitely given value for prearrival price prior to October 16 pricing change.


----------



## granmanh603

Robo said:


> 1. Correct, *$511.20 w/tax.*
> 2. Yes.
> 3. I don't understand.
> Do you mean *find a CM at WDW* who has done the upgrade correctly?


3 no just meant did I figure right and find someone who had upgraded after Oct 16 to confirm so I know that’s what I need to pay to upgrade.  I can go to  Epcot IG Guest Service and can do that . If price wrong I can say no and try again , but my math is right 648.59 - $511.20= $137.39.     Thank you.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

If I want to upgrade a MYW ticket to an AP, should I go to a ticket counter or guest relations?


----------



## DisneyMommy77

Hello,
Just bought our APs through the app for our December trip. I know they aren’t activated until the first day we use them. However, do we need to do something special on the first day we plan to visit the parks, or do we just get in line with everyone else and scan our MagicBands? 
Seems like in the past when we had APs we had to actually go up to the window that sells tickets and do something. Not sure if it has changed now that you can buy APs right through the App. 

I don’t want to get in the wrong line or hold up anyone else trying to enter the park so I want to do it right!
Thanks.


----------



## Robo

CookieandOatmeal said:


> If I want to upgrade a MYW ticket to an AP, should I go to a ticket counter or guest relations?



Either will work.


----------



## Robo

DisneyMommy77 said:


> Hello,
> Just bought our APs through the app for our December trip.
> 1. I know they aren’t activated until the first day we use them. However, do we need to do something special on the first day we plan to visit the parks, or do we just get in line with everyone else and scan our MagicBands?
> 
> 2. Seems like in the past when we had APs we had to actually go up to the window that sells tickets and do something.
> 
> 3. Not sure if it has changed now that you can buy APs right through the App.
> 
> I don’t want to get in the wrong line or hold up anyone else trying to enter the park so I want to do it right!
> Thanks.


1. Correct, EXCEPT...

2. As in the past... you cannot go directly to a park gate and use the new APs.
Each adult must FIRST go to any ticket booth, or Guest Relations, or Will Call window and show a legal photo ID to
get the AP certificates "registered" to your ID.

3. The need to "register" as not changed. What HAS changed is that the "registering"
NOW does not "activate" the AP. NOW, the AP does not start "counting down" until the guest finally uses that AP to enter a park gate.


----------



## Rash

Robo said:


> Don't worry about the difference between the "pre-arrival price" and the "gate price."
> 
> The gate price extra charge for the upgraded ticket will be "nulled out" in the upgrade transaction.



Can you clarify this please? I took pre-arrival price to mean advance purchase price, which is $20 less than gate price. If they give you pre-arrival value, then the difference between that and the cost of the upgraded ticket or AP will be $20 more than if they gave you gate price, correct?


----------



## Robo

Rash said:


> Can you clarify this please? I took pre-arrival price to mean advance purchase price, which is $20 less than gate price. If they give you pre-arrival value, then the difference between that and the cost of the upgraded ticket or AP will be $20 more than if they gave you gate price, correct?



No.
There will be no "extra $20" gate price charged in the upgrade cost.
Upgrades are treated (in the pricing) as though they were "pre-ordered."

The "gate charge" (if any) will get nulled out in the upgrade calculations.

To calculate upgrade costs use only the "pre-purchased ticket price" lists 
found on the various lists.


----------



## DisneyMommy77

Robo said:


> 1. Correct, EXCEPT...
> 
> 2. As in the past... you cannot go directly to a park gate and use the new APs.
> Each adult must FIRST go to any ticket booth, or Guest Relations, or Will Call window and show a legal photo ID to
> get the AP certificates "registered" to your ID.
> 
> 3. The need to "register" as not changed. What HAS changed is that the "registering"
> NOW does not "activate" the AP. NOW, the AP does not start "counting down" until the guest finally uses that AP to enter a park gate.



Thank you! That is helpful. Also, last time we got APs (which were purchased inside of MK) they gave us plastic cards that we used at restaurants, stores etc.. to get discounts. How do we get those now? Are they being mailed to us?
Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyMommy77 said:


> Thank you! That is helpful. Also, last time we got APs (which were purchased inside of MK) they gave us plastic cards that we used at restaurants, stores etc.. to get discounts. How do we get those now? Are they being mailed to us?
> Thanks!



You will have to stop and pick them up at a GS (or I believe a ticket booth also issue them). They do not mail them out anymore.


----------



## CarolynFH

DisneyMommy77 said:


> Thank you! That is helpful. Also, last time we got APs (which were purchased inside of MK) they gave us plastic cards that we used at restaurants, stores etc.. to get discounts. How do we get those now? Are they being mailed to us?
> Thanks!



When you activate your APs they will give you an orange plastic card that is your AP ticket (that you can use in place of a MB for park admission and FPs) and discount card all in one. You are supposed to show that card and photo ID when you get discounts or enter park parking lots etc.


----------



## Robo

DisneyMommy77 said:


> Thank you! That is helpful. Also, last time we got APs (which were purchased inside of MK) they gave us plastic cards that we used at restaurants, stores etc.. to get discounts. How do we get those now? Are they being mailed to us?





CarolynFH said:


> When you activate your APs they will give you an orange plastic card that is your AP ticket (that you can use in place of a MB for park admission and FPs) and discount card all in one. You are supposed to show that card and photo ID when you get discounts or enter park parking lots etc.



Correct.
The "AP card" is SUPPOSED to be given to the guest when the AP is "registered" at the Guest Relations/Ticket booth/Will Call window.
However, sometimes the CM will forget to give the guest the AP card.
Be sure that when you register your new AP that you ASK for that card before leaving the location.


----------



## SUSIEQ

Robo said:


> No.
> There will be no "extra $20" gate price charged in the upgrade cost.
> Upgrades are treated (in the pricing) as though they were "pre-ordered."
> 
> The "gate charge" (if any) will get nulled out in the upgrade calculations.
> 
> To calculate upgrade costs use only the "pre-purchased ticket price" lists
> found on the various lists.


I haven't done it, but it seems like you'd come out $20 "ahead" if you upgraded your pre-purchased ticket to a gate value ticket(without having to pay the $20, since it's "nulled"). Then upgrade that gate value ticket to an AP.


----------



## Robo

SUSIEQ said:


> I haven't done it, but it seems like you'd come out $20 "ahead" if you upgraded your pre-purchased ticket to a gate value ticket(without having to pay the $20, since it's "nulled"). Then upgrade that gate value ticket to an AP.



I'm having trouble clearly wording my explanation.

There are many explanations of ticket upgrading and price-bridging that include the phrase "gate price," (over the years, that would include some of mine.)

But, the prices now called "gate price" are different (within the past few years) than they have been for many previous years.
If you are upgrading a pre-purchased ticket it will be a good plan to simply not use the "gate price" as a number in figuring upgrading pre-purchased tickets.

There is no "extra" $20 that is figured into or used in the calculation of the upgrade cost.
The "gate price" is *not used* in the upgrade transaction.
The "pre-purchase price" is the figure used in the upgrade transaction for both the *original* ticket value (or the "bridged value") and the *upgraded* ticket cost.

If a guest was looking at the cost of the upgraded ticket based on the price that is POSTED AT THE GATE for a ticket
(if that listed price included the $20 extra due to it being sold "at the gate,")
THAT $20 would be "nulled out" by the CM doing the upgrade.

The "$20 gate up charge" is not paid by (nor given to) the guest who is upgrading a ticket.


----------



## Rash

Good to know - thanks for clarifying. I thought the gate price was used for bridging. Oh well, there goes $80 I thought I was saving.


----------



## mmb

Hi! My family currently has Gold AP vouchers. We purchased them before the recent price increase and intend to activate them in Nov when we arrive for our trip. Since purchasing them we decided to take a Spring Break trip and need to upgrade the passes to Platinum to cover the black out dates (only three days which kills me but I don’t see any other choice). I was told multiple times this upgrade can only be done in person (I tried before the price hike so many times!!) so I intend to upgrade these passes during our Nov trip so everything is set and we can make our April fast passes without an issue.
Question is do I upgrade them the same time I activate them or do I wait until after they have been activated to do the upgrade. I am not sure if they will apply the current DVC Gold AP price or the price I paid (a $100 difference) - wondering if waiting until after I activate would make a difference. I really wish this could have been done beforehand over the phone - could have potentially saved me $100. Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Robo

mmb said:


> Hi! My family currently has Gold AP vouchers. We purchased them before the recent price increase and intend to activate them in Nov when we arrive for our trip. Since purchasing them we decided to take a Spring Break trip and need to upgrade the passes to Platinum to cover the black out dates (only three days which kills me but I don’t see any other choice). I was told multiple times this upgrade can only be done in person (I tried before the price hike so many times!!) so I intend to upgrade these passes during our Nov trip so everything is set and we can make our April fast passes without an issue. Question is
> 1. do I upgrade them the same time I activate them
> 2. or do I wait until after they have been activated to do the upgrade.
> 3. I am not sure if they will apply the current DVC Gold AP price or the price I paid (a $100 difference) -
> 4. wondering if waiting until after I activate would make a difference.
> 5. I really wish this could have been done beforehand over the phone - could have potentially saved me $100.


1. You can do that.
2. If you have some reason for doing so, you can do that, if you like.
3. The current higher price is what I would expect them to charge.
4. Nope.
5. You can always "ask nicely" for anything that you would like.


----------



## phewms

Hi - I am currently booked for a Play Stay Dine package with DDP in March.  There isn't itemized pricing for anything and I think I may be getting a discount on the DDP but not sure. I am considering UT for tickets to save a bit of money and it would also allow me to drop from a Royal Room to a Standard room to save more money. Do UT tickets sell out fast?  I am hoping to make the switch in January but may have to buy now.


----------



## hiroMYhero

phewms said:


> Do UT tickets sell out fast?


If you want the “old MYW” tickets with a 12/31/19 eticket expiration date with the 14-day usage range, UT is selling those through October 29th.


----------



## phewms

Thank you.  This is exactly what I needed to know!


----------



## mousestruck

Robo said:


> I'm having trouble clearly wording my explanation.
> 
> There are many explanations of ticket upgrading and price-bridging that include the phrase "gate price," (over the years, that would include some of mine.)
> 
> But, the prices now called "gate price" are different (within the past few years) than they have been for many previous years.
> If you are upgrading a pre-purchased ticket it will be a good plan to simply not use the "gate price" as a number in figuring upgrading pre-purchased tickets.
> 
> There is no "extra" $20 that is figured into or used in the calculation of the upgrade cost.
> The "gate price" is *not used* in the upgrade transaction.
> The "pre-purchase price" is the figure used in the upgrade transaction for both the *original* ticket value (or the "bridged value") and the *upgraded* ticket cost.
> 
> If a guest was looking at the cost of the upgraded ticket based on the price that is POSTED AT THE GATE for a ticket
> (if that listed price included the $20 extra due to it being sold "at the gate,")
> THAT $20 would be "nulled out" by the CM doing the upgrade.
> 
> The "$20 gate up charge" is not paid by (nor given to) the guest who is upgrading a ticket.


So if I purchase a 6 day hopper (5 day plus 1 day free) from UT for $469 (e-ticket expiring 12/19), what do I pay to upgrade it to a DVC platinum?  How do I know what the “pre-purchase price” is?  And are we sure we can upgrade the old MYW tickets, even though Disney’s website suggests the contrary?


----------



## hiroMYhero

mousestruck said:


> How do I know what the “pre-purchase price” is?


Check the price that was charged for a 6-day ticket on October 15, 2018. That listing should be in one of the first posts in this thread.



mousestruck said:


> And are we sure we can upgrade the old MYW tickets, even though Disney’s website suggests the contrary?


Yes. Your 6-day MYW ticket retains the value of a 6-day ticket as of 10/15/18 and that value is applied to the new ticket to which you are “upgrading.”


----------



## lisaviolet

I have a MYW six day base ticket and I will be using it during a high priced week for the new ticket pricing (ie. it now costs way more than I paid for it )

If I choose to add a hopper to the ticket will they price it up to that week and then add the hopper price? Or just an added hopper price?


----------



## Robo

lisaviolet said:


> I have a MYW six day base ticket and I will be using it during a high priced week for the new ticket pricing (ie. it now costs way more than I paid for it )
> 
> 1. If I choose to add a hopper to the ticket will they price it up to that week and then add the hopper price?
> 2. Or just an added hopper price?


1. Very likely. (That would be the prescribed procedure.)
2. Maybe. (It never hurts to "ask nicely.")


----------



## lisaviolet

Robo said:


> 1. Very likely. (That would be the prescribed procedure.)
> 2. Maybe. (It never hurts to "ask nicely.")



Thank you Robo.  Appreciate it.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Well I went to Guest Services at DS this afternoon and after waiting over an hour and a half I gave up and left. There was a CM at the door when I arrived who put your name on a list oh his iPad and the CMs would wander around the packed area inside and out (front & back of bldg) calling out names from the waiting list. There was another CM who seemed to be nothing but walking back and forth with her clip board watching the CMs behind the counters working.
The whole process seemed very inefficient. I told the CM at the door I was leaving after waiting for almost 2 hours so he could take my off the list. I bet they wasted a lot of time calling for people who gave up and left without telling the CM guarding the door.
I will be at EPCOt guest services when it opens tomorrow and hope they can help me use the 5 day base ticket I got from UT to renew my AP.  However, I'm not totally sure I want to renew after this trip.  It's been crowded, lots of bus issues, hot, seems like more and more really rude people.  But the ticket expires either 12/31/18 or 1/14/19 depending on which CM gave me correct information on phone before I came. I'm not planning on returning until 6/19


----------



## california37

Hey

We are heading to the world this week- super excited!! We plan on upgrading our 14 day UK ticket to DVC AP’s as our next trip will fall next summer. Any recent experiences of upgrading these tickets? I’m getting confused with the new ticket pricing etc... and how much the upgrade will cost. Last year to upgrade 2 adults and one child to 3 AP’s was Around $180.  I’m struggling with the math this time to know what I should expect to pay... 

Anyone able to help? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nordkin

Upgraded a 2017 6 day PH to an annual pass today and the cost was spot on at $456.88.


----------



## Robo

Lsdolphin said:


> 1. the ticket expires either 12/31/18 or 1/14/19 depending on which CM gave me correct information on phone before I came.
> 2. I'm not planning on returning until 6/19


1. If you ARE intending to use your ticket's value to help pay for an AP, it doesn't matter if you let it expire before you get the AP.
2. So... instead of renewing your current AP, you COULD wait until your next trip in June to THEN buy a NEW AP that would then be good for a full year after you first used it.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Robo said:


> 1. If you ARE intending to use your ticket's value to help pay for an AP, it doesn't matter if you let it expire before you get the AP.
> 2. So... instead of renewing your current AP, you COULD wait until your next trip in June to THEN buy a NEW AP that would then be good for a full year after you first used it.




Yes I was thinking exactly that...but I am planning on possible trips in June, Around Labor Day, and possibly an October trip...so if I were to renew while I'm here in Disney now I could get the renewal discount plus use the ticket from UT...but then again, it does seem dumb to renew now when I won't be back til June.  My current AP expires on 10/27


----------



## JackieT1182

A few months ago, I purchased 2 child 10-day PH tickets and 2 adult 10-day PH tickets from UT with the plan to upgrade to AP during our trip next month since we'll be back in August. Our plans changed, and now we will only be going for MVMCP next month, but we will still be visiting for 10 days in August, so I'll save our 10-day tickets to use in August. My son will be turning 10 in March, so he will now need an adult ticket in August. 

Would it be possible to upgrade his 10-day child ticket for an adult ticket in November without activating it (we will only need to use our MVMCP tickets), and possibly upgrade all of our PH tickets to PH Plus? Assuming tickets will be increasing again in February, I would like to do it now if I'm able to, but I'm thinking it won't be possible.


----------



## karensi

I purchased tickets from UT before the Disney ticket price increase. We have pay for 4 days get 2 days free. Anyway, my family has decided that they would like to go to one of the Disney water parks also on this trip. We've never done a water park at Disney and I'm not sure how to get a ticket for the water park. As I said, I have a ticket with 6 days available to use. Can I use one of those days for the water park? Do I upgrade at Disney and add a water park day onto what I have? I just don't know how to get a water park ticket as I don't see that they sell them separately.
Thanks so much for any info you can give me.


----------



## Robo

JackieT1182 said:


> A few months ago, I purchased 2 child 10-day PH tickets and 2 adult 10-day PH tickets from UT with the plan to upgrade to AP during our trip next month since we'll be back in August. Our plans changed, and now we will only be going for MVMCP next month, but we will still be visiting for 10 days in August, so I'll save our 10-day tickets to use in August. My son will be turning 10 in March, so he will now need an adult ticket in August.
> 
> Would it be possible to upgrade his 10-day child ticket for an adult ticket in November without activating it (we will only need to use our MVMCP tickets), and possibly upgrade all of our PH tickets to PH Plus? Assuming tickets will be increasing again in February, I would like to do it now if I'm able to, but I'm thinking it won't be possible.



You can upgrade tickets without "activating" them.
Only using a ticket to go into a park gate will activate it.


----------



## Robo

karensi said:


> I purchased tickets from UT before the Disney ticket price increase. We have pay for 4 days get 2 days free. Anyway, my family has decided that they would like to go to one of the Disney water parks also on this trip. We've never done a water park at Disney and I'm not sure how to get a ticket for the water park. As I said, I have a ticket with 6 days available to use.
> 1. Can I use one of those days for the water park?
> 2. Do I upgrade at Disney and add a water park day onto what I have?
> 3. I just don't know how to get a water park ticket as I don't see that they sell them separately.
> Thanks so much for any info you can give me.


1. Nope.
2. Well, if you DO have PARKHOPPER tickets, all you need to do is add (upgrade to) Parkhopper PLUS in order to visit the Water Parks.

BUT, if your current tickets are NOT PARKHOPPERS, upgrading to Parkhopper PLUS is not necessary.
(And, if you want to ONLY go to a Water Park on ONE day (and you don't want to visit any of the other of the "PLUS" options,) you don't need to add that "plus" upgrade.)

3. They DO sell one-day Water Park tickets separately.
You can buy a one day ticket to the WDW water parks (in advance, or at ANY ticket booth) and that ticket will allow you to visit BOTH water parks on the same day, if both WPs are open that day.

One day WP tickets-
$59 for 3 yrs through 9 yrs. (plus tax)
$65 for 10 yrs and up (plus tax)

Click *HERE.*


----------



## karensi

Robo, thank you so much!!
So, my current tickets are NOT park hoppers and yes, we just want to do one water park  on one day, that's it. So we will get the one day water park ticket. Perfect!! And again, thank you 

ETA, just wondering, does that just get automatically added on to your MB or do you get an actual ticket? 
Once again, thanks


----------



## Robo

karensi said:


> Robo, thank you so much!!
> So, my current tickets are NOT park hoppers and yes, we just want to do one water park  on one day, that's it. So we will get the one day water park ticket. Perfect!! And again, thank you
> 
> ETA, just wondering, does that just get automatically added on to your MB or do you get an actual ticket?
> Once again, thanks


You can have the CM add it to your MDX account which will then be ACCESSED by your MBs.
(If you order the tickets in advance through your MDX account,
the tickets will automatically appear in your account.)
And/or you can get a plastic ticket at the ticket booth.


----------



## karensi

Robo said:


> You can have the CM add it to your MDX account which will then be ACCESSED by your MBs.
> (If you order the tickets in advance through your MDX account,
> the tickets will automatically appear in your account.)
> And/or you can get a platic ticket at the ticket booth.



Once again, thanks so much.


----------



## Cyberc1978

I want to upgrade to a DVC gold AP

If I purchase a 4 + 1 day PH ticket from UT, I assume I need to compare the price using the "early 2018" pricelist ?

if so my math would be

Early 2018 price: 5 day PH $500
New DVC gold AP:$648
Upgrade price: $148

As I only paid $458 for the tickets through UT I will have saved $42

Is that correctly understood?


----------



## Robo

Cyberc1978 said:


> I want to upgrade to a DVC gold AP
> 
> 1. If I purchase a 4 + 1 day PH ticket from UT, I assume I need to compare the price using the "early 2018" pricelist ?
> 
> if so my math would be
> 
> 2. Early 2018 price: 5 day PH $500
> 3. New DVC gold AP:$648
> Upgrade price: $148
> 
> As I only paid $458 for the tickets through UT I will have saved $42
> 
> 4. Is that correctly understood?



1. If that is what you buy at this time, yes.
2. $500.55, yup.
3. If that's the current price, yes.
4. You've got it right.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Robo said:


> 1. If that is what you buy at this time, yes.
> 2. $500.55, yup.
> 3. If that's the current price, yes.
> 4. You've got it right.



Thanks

Have anyone calculated the “best” ticket to buy to get the biggest savings when bridging?


----------



## AngiTN

Cyberc1978 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Have anyone calculated the “best” ticket to buy to get the biggest savings when bridging?


Most all of the ticket resellers tell you the amount saved over gate price. Use the ticket finder on Touring Plans, look at that and then pick the one with the highest discount.


----------



## Robo

Cyberc1978 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Have anyone calculated the “best” ticket to buy to get the biggest savings when bridging?



It can change all the time.
But, it is often a maximum 10-day hopper.
The longer tickets usually offer the steeper discounts.
(Don't most discounter sites actually list the "savings" next to each ticket they offer?)

You just want to make sure that the "Disney price" of the ticket is the same or less than
the AP cost to which you want to upgrade.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

DH and I am arriving in Orlando 10/27 and the kiddos 10/30. We have 6 day hoppers. I had booked fps for just DH and I for 11/29. We are short 1 day on our hoppers and when I called to add the day I was told they would cancel our tickets and fps to re do them. I didn't want to do that and planned to add a day when we arrive on the 27th. I just received that we had fps for a day we don't have a ticket and it is subject to cancellation. The picked the 5th, which is not a very important fp day, but will they do this and what can we do until arriving in Orlando on the 27th? I don't want to pay for a 1 day ticket and I don't want to cancel the hoppers and lose our fps. It just applies to DH and I. I figured it allowed us to book another day because we have MNSSHP booked but we are also doing EMM TSL that same morning. Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mambo Junkie said:


> DH and I am arriving in Orlando 10/27 and the kiddos 10/30. We have 6 day hoppers. I had booked fps for just DH and I for 11/29. We are short 1 day on our hoppers and when I called to add the day I was told they would cancel our tickets and fps to re do them. I didn't want to do that and planned to add a day when we arrive on the 27th. I just received that we had fps for a day we don't have a ticket and it is subject to cancellation. The picked the 5th, which is not a very important fp day, but will they do this and what can we do until arriving in Orlando on the 27th? I don't want to pay for a 1 day ticket and I don't want to cancel the hoppers and lose our fps. It just applies to DH and I. I figured it allowed us to book another day because we have MNSSHP booked but we are also doing EMM TSL that same morning. Thanks!


Just call and make the 1-day upgrade change now.

The FP system keeps your FPs intact in the few minutes that it takes to upgrade your ticket...actually, all your pre-booked FPs remain for 1.5 days without tickets so that’s plenty of time to do your basic ‘add a day’ now.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Will I have to try to rebook our existing FPS and will this affect the 4 others in the party or just DH and I?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mambo Junkie said:


> Will I have to try to rebook our existing FPS and will this affect the 4 others in the party or just DH and I?


No FPs will be affected - they remain intact meaning they don’t change or disappear. 

Just make the upgrade now and you’ll be fine.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Mambo Junkie said:


> Will I have to try to rebook our existing FPS and will this affect the 4 others in the party or just DH and I?


The email says it will cancel if the ticket is t added by the 27th and we arrive on the 27th and were going straight to guest services to add the ticket. Actually the email said 9/27 but I know that’s a typo.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Thank you!


----------



## peanut520

I am hoping that this is an appropriate question here.  I have a 6 day PH with our free dining package for our Disney trip in December. I was thinking about upgrading it to an AP for the discounts. I think it will be $404 to upgrade. I want going to get the photo pass and the discount for the Ultimate Night of Adventure and dessert party for 3 would come to about a $320 value.  I don’t think we will be back before the pass expires so is it just not worth it?


----------



## Robo

peanut520 said:


> I am hoping that this is an appropriate question here.  I have a 6 day PH with our free dining package for our Disney trip in December. I was thinking about upgrading it to an AP for the discounts. I think it will be $404 to upgrade. I want going to get the photo pass and the discount for the Ultimate Night of Adventure and dessert party for 3 would come to about a $320 value.  I don’t think we will be back before the pass expires so is it just not worth it?


My rule of thumb is that if you can use the AP for the actual park admissions, then it makes sense to buy an AP. Everything else is “gravy.”


----------



## AngiTN

Mambo Junkie said:


> DH and I am arriving in Orlando 10/27 and the kiddos 10/30. We have 6 day hoppers. I had booked fps for just DH and I for 11/29. We are short 1 day on our hoppers and *when I called to add the day I was told they would cancel our tickets and fps to re do them*. I didn't want to do that and planned to add a day when we arrive on the 27th. I just received that we had fps for a day we don't have a ticket and it is subject to cancellation. The picked the 5th, which is not a very important fp day, but will they do this and what can we do until arriving in Orlando on the 27th? I don't want to pay for a 1 day ticket and I don't want to cancel the hoppers and lose our fps. It just applies to DH and I. I figured it allowed us to book another day because we have MNSSHP booked but we are also doing EMM TSL that same morning. Thanks!





Mambo Junkie said:


> Will I have to try to rebook our existing FPS and will this affect the 4 others in the party or just DH and I?


The is true, for those who cancel tickets and then don't ever replace them or take too long to replace them. 
You plan to purchase tickets immediately, so the time your account is without tickets is minutes, not days, right? 
As mentioned, FP don't drop off accounts without tickets until at least 24 hours later, when the system does its daily updates. As long as you have rebought any tickets by then, you are fine. 
You can always buy the new tickets and then call to cancel, that would avoid any worries at all. 
It would only impact the tickets are you changing, not the unchanged tickets



Mambo Junkie said:


> The email says it will cancel if the ticket is t added by the 27th and we arrive on the 27th and were going straight to guest services to add the ticket. Actually the email said 9/27 but I know that’s a typo.



Personally, if I had all my days booked, especially with others who won't be impacted, then I wouldn't trust the system to not delete the FP overnight after you've gotten the warning. I'd want to get the tickets booked. I don't trust that it's end of day on the 27th and could drop at system update on the 27th, which could be before you arrive. If it were just us 2 then I'd worry less, knowing I can always replace those FP. It's coordinating with others that is more complicated, if that makes sense.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

AngiTN said:


> The is true, for those who cancel tickets and then don't ever replace them or take too long to replace them.
> You plan to purchase tickets immediately, so the time your account is without tickets is minutes, not days, right?
> As mentioned, FP don't drop off accounts without tickets until at least 24 hours later, when the system does its daily updates. As long as you have rebought any tickets by then, you are fine.
> You can always buy the new tickets and then call to cancel, that would avoid any worries at all.
> It would only impact the tickets are you changing, not the unchanged tickets
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, if I had all my days booked, especially with others who won't be impacted, then I wouldn't trust the system to not delete the FP overnight after you've gotten the warning. I'd want to get the tickets booked. I don't trust that it's end of day on the 27th and could drop at system update on the 27th, which could be before you arrive. If it were just us 2 then I'd worry less, knowing I can always replace those FP. It's coordinating with others that is more complicated, if that makes sense.


The email says it will delete the tickets from the 5th, the last day we are there. It's kind of a "bonus day" as we are leaving that afternoon. I booked fps for Jungle Cruise, Splash and BTMRR. i'm not real concerned with any of those as I probably will only go on Jungle Cruise. I'm thinking about canceling the 2 fps for each of us and trying to clone them after we add a day. I just don't trust Disney to get it right with all the problems I've been having this trip with my MDE and IT.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mambo Junkie said:


> The email says it will delete the tickets from the 5th, the last day we are there. It's kind of a "bonus day" as we are leaving that afternoon. I booked fps for Jungle Cruise, Splash and BTMRR. i'm not real concerned with any of those as I probably will only go on Jungle Cruise. I'm thinking about canceling the 2 fps for each of us and trying to clone them after we add a day. I just don't trust Disney to get it right with all the problems I've been having this trip with my MDE and IT.


You don’t need to Cancel anything. 

Add that 1 day now and all your FPs will be protected. There’s more of a chance of you Canceling FPs you may need when all you have to do is add a day now.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

hiroMYhero said:


> You don’t need to Cancel anything.
> 
> Add that 1 day now and all your FPs will be protected. There’s more of a chance of you Canceling FPs you may need when all you have to do is add a day now.


Ok thank you


----------



## Mambo Junkie

OMG what a nightmare. The guy asked me what day I needed to add and I told him the 5th because of the new ticketing he needed to know, now he has us starting on the 5th of November instead of the 29th of October. I'm in tears. Wish me luck


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mambo Junkie said:


> OMG what a nightmare. The guy asked me what day I needed to add and I told him the 5th because of the new ticketing he needed to know, now he has us starting on the 5th of November instead of the 29th of October. I'm in tears. Wish me luck


Call back and ask for a Manager. Tell them you meant to add on a day of ticket entitlements to your originally linked tickets.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Thank you! It took a while but (fingers crossed) it is all fixed now. What ended up happening besides the later start date is that it assigned the 7 day as well as the 6 day to me and DH, erasing the 6 day hoppers for my son and DIL. Hopefully we are straight now. With our vacation a week away I hope all is well. It’s not as easy apparently to add a day to an existing park ticket with the new system. That’s where the confusion was.


----------



## peanut520

Robo said:


> My rule of thumb is that if you can use the AP for the actual park admissions, then it makes sense to buy an AP. Everything else is “gravy.”


Thanks I think I will skip especially since I spoke to a rep from the tours and was told me that they can’t book the tour same day so I might not be able to get the AP discount since I can’t upgrade until I get to the parks.


----------



## 10CJ

Can you upgrade a Magic Your Way ticket online now? I thought there was a mention of being able to modify tickets with the new system. If so, how do you do that?


----------



## hiroMYhero

10CJ said:


> Can you upgrade a Magic Your Way ticket online now? I thought there was a mention of being able to modify tickets with the new system. If so, how do you do that?


The new Theme Park Tickets can be modified and upgraded. 

MYW tickets can’t be modified via the website because they have to be upgraded-converted to the new Theme Park Tickets. If purchased directly from Disney, you can call Disney to have them upgrade for you by converting your MYW tickets to the new TPT for the number of days you desire.


----------



## 10CJ

hiroMYhero said:


> The new Theme Park Tickets can be modified and upgraded.
> 
> MYW tickets can’t be modified via the website because they have to be upgraded-converted to the new Theme Park Tickets. If purchased directly from Disney, you can call Disney to have them upgrade for you by converting your MYW tickets to the new TPT for the number of days you desire.



Thanks. They are from Undercover Tourist so I assume that means to only option is to upgrade in person at the parks.


----------



## mousestruck

I have been waiting for the dust to settle, but need to make a decision and would appreciate thoughts/advice.  I have a trip planned for the end of February and am considering another trip the week before Christmas.  I have the following options:

1.  Buy a 6-day MYW park hopper (e-ticket) from UT for $469, with plan of upgrading to a DVC Platinum AP in February - pro:  could save some money (buying 3 passes) and spread out payments   
cons:  AP price could increase again before my February trip, Disney could change upgrade policy (worst case scenario being I can't upgrade my MYW ticket at all), and hassle of upgrading upon arrival

2.  Buy DVC Platinum AP's between now and end of January
pro:  no risk, could take advantage of a DVC ticket promotion if one comes out before then
cons:  no savings, could waste a ton of money if we don't go in December

3.  Buy new theme park tickets direct from Disney
pro:  no risk, can add to my February package and spread out payments, can upgrade over the phone or upon arrival
cons:  no savings

Any advice?  UT is only selling MYW tickets for a couple more days, so I'm out of time!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mousestruck said:


> I have been waiting for the dust to settle, but need to make a decision and would appreciate thoughts/advice.  I have a trip planned for the end of February and am considering another trip the week before Christmas.  I have the following options:
> 
> 1.  Buy a 6-day MYW park hopper (e-ticket) from UT for $469, with plan of upgrading to a DVC Platinum AP in February - pro:  could save some money (buying 3 passes) and spread out payments
> cons:  AP price could increase again before my February trip, Disney could change upgrade policy (worst case scenario being I can't upgrade my MYW ticket at all), and hassle of upgrading upon arrival
> 
> 2.  Buy DVC Platinum AP's between now and end of January
> pro:  no risk, could take advantage of a DVC ticket promotion if one comes out before then
> cons:  no savings, could waste a ton of money if we don't go in December
> 
> 3.  Buy new theme park tickets direct from Disney
> pro:  no risk, can add to my February package and spread out payments, can upgrade over the phone or upon arrival
> cons:  no savings
> 
> Any advice?  UT is only selling MYW tickets for a couple more days, so I'm out of time!



#2 is pretty unlikely - Disney gives _credit _for your ticket towards the purchase of a new one when _upgrading_ and I'd say the chance of the stopping that is virtually non-existent.


----------



## astronautika

I have 5-day PH, plus an extra day, tickets from UT, planning to upgrade to APs in December for 2 adults, 2 children. I'm having a tough time deciphering what price Disney will credit for the upgrade. I know it was $450.55 per adult and $469.22 per child on UT, but not sure that's the "right" amount as far as Disney's concerned.

Just want to make sure I understand the math before we get there! Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

astronautika said:


> I have 5-day PH, plus an extra day, tickets from UT, planning to upgrade to APs in December for 2 adults, 2 children. I'm having a tough time deciphering what price Disney will credit for the upgrade. I know it was $450.55 per adult and $469.22 per child on UT, but not sure that's the "right" amount as far as Disney's concerned.
> 
> Just want to make sure I understand the math before we get there! Thanks!


Check the pricing lists in the OPs of this thread specifically for Disney’s 6-day MYW PH pricing.


----------



## ewturner

astronautika said:


> I have 5-day PH, plus an extra day, tickets from UT, planning to upgrade to APs in December for 2 adults, 2 children. I'm having a tough time deciphering what price Disney will credit for the upgrade. I know it was $450.55 per adult and $469.22 per child on UT, but not sure that's the "right" amount as far as Disney's concerned.
> 
> Just want to make sure I understand the math before we get there! Thanks!



I believe you treat your ticket as 6 day PH. These are the prices with tax (assuming they were 2018 MYW tickets):
Adult:  $511.20
Child: $489.90

So I think the upgrade costs for a AP (Platinum) are:
Adult: $952.11 - $511.20 = 440.91
Child: $952.11 - $489.90 = 462.21


----------



## PrincessCooper's Mom

I am looking at upgrading to annual pass in December 2018.  I had my math all done and then the ticket change happened.  I purchased a 7 day hopper from an outside vendor.
Our check in date is 11/30/18 and our 1st park day will be 12/1/18.
What credit will I get towards a AP for my 7 day hopper?

Is this correct?
$952.11 - $511.20 = $440.91


----------



## Robo

PrincessCooper's Mom said:


> I am looking at upgrading to annual pass in December 2018.  I had my math all done and then the ticket change happened.  I purchased a 7 day hopper from an outside vendor.
> Our check in date is 11/30/18 and our 1st park day will be 12/1/18.
> What credit will I get towards a AP for my 7 day hopper?
> 
> Is this correct?
> $952.11 - $511.20 = $440.91



You didn't say WHEN you bought the 7-day Hopper (which is a major determining factor in the upgrade value.)
And, you didn't say what KIND of AP you want. (I'm going to assume the Platinum AP.)

If you bought the 7-day Hopper from ticket stock that was minted since Feb. 11, 2018,
that ticket would be worth $521.85 w/tax in the upgrade.


----------



## AllesonWonderland

It's been awhile since my last trip, so this is the first time dealing with etickets. I'm about to pull the trigger on tickets to get in before the rate increase. UT will send etickets, AAA still has plastic tickets. Basically the same price. I know I would have to exchange an eticket at the parks...surely that wouldn't be a difficult/time consuming process? Or should I forgo the extra step and just get the plastic tickets from AAA? (Staying offsite.) Thanks in advance!


----------



## hiroMYhero

AllesonWonderland said:


> It's been awhile since my last trip, so this is the first time dealing with etickets. I'm about to pull the trigger on tickets to get in before the rate increase. UT will send etickets, AAA still has plastic tickets. Basically the same price. I know I would have to exchange an eticket at the parks...surely that wouldn't be a difficult/time consuming process? Or should I forgo the extra step and just get the plastic tickets from AAA? (Staying offsite.) Thanks in advance!


Check the expiration date for the AAA plastic tickets in case they expire prior to your trip.

Etickets can be exchanged for plastic tickets at any ticket window or if you decide on MBs, link MBs to your MDX account and you won’t need the plastic tickets at all.


----------



## mainelyj

I purchased a 3 day MYW ticket via UT for my April 3019 trip.  I linked it to my DME app. It expires 1/14/20. I may not use this ticket for my trip. Does it truly expire on 1/14/20? And I loose the money I spent on it if I don’t use it? Please advise on options.


----------



## Robo

mainelyj said:


> I purchased a 3 day MYW ticket via UT for my April 3019 trip.  I linked it to my DME app. It expires 1/14/20. I may not use this ticket for my trip. Does it truly expire on 1/14/20? And I loose the money I spent on it if I don’t use it? Please advise on options.


It will expire.
But, you can trade it in and use its “Disney value” on a future new ticket when you go to WDW next.


----------



## bookbabe626

peanut520 said:


> Thanks I think I will skip especially since I spoke to a rep from the tours and was told me that they can’t book the tour same day so I might not be able to get the AP discount since I can’t upgrade until I get to the parks.



You can get the discount later if you get an AP after paying for a tour, as long as the AP is valid on the tour day.  We did bought APs earlier this year, after I’d already booked and paid fir the AK Ultimate Nights tour, and when I called they credited us the discount amount.


----------



## peanut520

bookbabe626 said:


> You can get the discount later if you get an AP after paying for a tour, as long as the AP is valid on the tour day.  We did bought APs earlier this year, after I’d already booked and paid fir the AK Ultimate Nights tour, and when I called they credited us the discount amount.


I was told they might not be able to since the tour is book for our arrival day and I would only be able to upgrade on arrival.


----------



## lynnfitz

Hi, I was trying to find out some more information on the new Disney pricing they introduced. The Disney sight was "frozen" so I thought I would ask the disboards folks!  
We're probably going at the end of August 2019, 3 adults, non hopping, 5 day ticket is what we usually purchase. I saw that you have to pick the date of the first day of the ticket? What if that date changes, you decide not to go to that park that day?
Undercover tourist still has some of the old tickets left, do you think I am better purchasing from them now?
Any information would be greatly appreciated!
Thank you-


----------



## Robo

lynnfitz said:


> Undercover tourist still has some of the old tickets left, do you think I am better purchasing from them now?


Yes.


----------



## lurkernj

I purchased a 5 day park hopper that I've been holding onto since 2014.  I was planning on upgrading it to an AP next week.  So will they value my PH at the 2014 price and that's the credit I will get?  If so, is there a chart somewhere so I can see what that value is (so I can prepare myself for the shock)?


----------



## Robo

lurkernj said:


> I purchased a 5 day park hopper that I've been holding onto since 2014.  I was planning on upgrading it to an AP next week.
> So will they value my PH at the 2014 price and that's the credit I will get?  If so, is there a chart somewhere so I can see what that value is (so I can prepare myself for the shock)?



On what date and from whom did you buy the ticket?


----------



## robinb

AngiTN said:


> Most all of the ticket resellers tell you the amount saved over gate price. Use the ticket finder on Touring Plans, look at that and then pick the one with the highest discount.


The biggest discount where the "advance purchase" price is less than the cost of a Gold AP .  Also, remember that you can't (as far as I know) bridge in advance so you are limited to the number of days on the first pass for advance FPs.  So, if you're staying 7 days, but the a 6-Day PH will save you more you'll miss out on booking FPs for that last day.


----------



## Ladyfish77

OK, so my head is still spinning.  Does this seem correct?
I purchased a FD package starting on 12/15/18 with 6 day PH ($511.20 with tax)
Before the ticket increase it was $10.65 to add one day (to a 7 day PH)
According to the new ticket pricing, a 7 day PH starting on 12/15/18 is $570.20
So after the ticket increase it will be $59.00 to add one day
Is my math correct?  If so--ouch!  Almost a 6x increase.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Ladyfish77 said:


> OK, so my head is still spinning.  Does this seem correct?
> I purchased a FD package starting on 12/15/18 with 6 day PH ($511.20 with tax)
> Before the ticket increase it was $10.65 to add one day (to a 7 day PH)
> According to the new ticket pricing, a 7 day PH starting on 12/15/18 is $570.20
> So after the ticket increase it will be $59.00 to add one day
> Is my math correct?  If so--ouch!  Almost a 6x increase.


It’s because of your ‘start date.’ 

Because you have a package, call Disney and ask what the increase amount is to convert to a 7-day PH. Maybe there’ll be an error in your favor.  

It doesn’t hurt to call and ask.


----------



## Robo

Have a great trip!


----------



## AngiTN

Ladyfish77 said:


> OK, so my head is still spinning.  Does this seem correct?
> I purchased a FD package starting on 12/15/18 with 6 day PH ($511.20 with tax)
> Before the ticket increase it was $10.65 to add one day (to a 7 day PH)
> According to the new ticket pricing, a 7 day PH starting on 12/15/18 is $570.20
> So after the ticket increase it will be $59.00 to add one day
> Is my math correct?  If so--ouch!  Almost a 6x increase.


Yeah, that having to jump up to pay current prices on top of adding a day is where it's getting you. That's without even considering your more pricey travel dates. If you just wanted to add a day without a price increase, then it wouldn't be that bad. These price increases can really mess with folks who want to alter their tickets


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Ladyfish77 said:


> OK, so my head is still spinning.  Does this seem correct?
> I purchased a FD package starting on 12/15/18 with 6 day PH ($511.20 with tax)
> Before the ticket increase it was $10.65 to add one day (to a 7 day PH)
> According to the new ticket pricing, a 7 day PH starting on 12/15/18 is $570.20
> So after the ticket increase it will be $59.00 to add one day
> Is my math correct?  If so--ouch!  Almost a 6x increase.


I changed 2 6 day hoppers to 2 7 day hoppers recently and the total for both was 65.90, around 32.00 each (of course tax). They will ask you what day and be sure to tell them the START date of your package as I was asked what date I  wanted to add and I told them the last date which changed my tickets starting on the LAST day of my trip. I got it straightened out but not without a lot of nail biting. It didn't help that I was unable to see my plans and tickets during the fiasco. It's confusing. 

ETA: The date I said I wanted to add was November 5th and the date I should have said was October 29th. Not sure if there is any price difference. I'm sure weekends and holidays are more. I'd really like to add an 8th day but I don't dare. I'll just go elsewhere.


----------



## lurkernj

Robo said:


> On what date and from whom did you buy the ticket?



I purchased it from Orbitz in Jan 2014 when ebates was doing the 20% cashback.


----------



## Robo

lurkernj said:


> I purchased it from Orbitz in Jan 2014 when ebates was doing the 20% cashback.


OK.
Figure using the “2016” price list in the “Cost to Upgrade” (Post #6) at the very top sections of this sticky.


----------



## lurkernj

Robo said:


> OK.
> Figure using the “2016” price list in the “Cost to Upgrade” (Post #6) at the very top sections of this sticky.



Thank you for this!  So I think I'll continue to hold onto this ticket until I need a 5 day park hopper.  I purchased two other 5 day park hoppers from UT last month and they have more value towards my AP.


----------



## california37

Right I’m super confused and would love some advice please!  

We’re currently in the world and have a uk 14 day ticket which we bought on the 3rd Feb 2018. We bought the ticket from a ticket reseller for £342 (roughly $444) we are a party of 2 adults and 2 children. 
Full price ticket from WDW is roughly £375 ($487) (but at one point was £425/$552) 

We would like to upgrade to Gold DVC AP’s (yes we are blue card holders) 

We have asked a few CMs and all they have done is scanned one of our MB’s and have instantly quoted $205 to upgrade our ticket. Each. This was more than expected!! The value they have placed on our tickets is $444. 

So they have not done any bridging at all. 

Interestingly the MDE app gives $495 credit for our ticket each. Meaning an upgrade should be around $153 each. When we mentioned this, one CM states MDE has ‘bridged our ticket’ but I’m not sure how or what to and that math doesn’t make sense! 

Last year we upgraded 3 tickets to an AP (using the uk 14 day ticket) for only $180. Total! 

So the price hike was a shock. I totally get that the prices have increased!! 

What id like to know is - 

-Should the CM bridge the ticket or do they not do that anymore?! 

- if anyone knows how much should we pay for the upgrade? 

- has anyone upgraded recently? 

-is $153 each the best we will get? If so we will obviously go for that but I thought we should get less!! 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

We had no expiration cardboard/paper style park hopper tickets from around 2001 that I brought to guest services about 5 years ago to check if they had any entitlements left on them. I was surprised to learn that we had 1 day left on each. The CM at guest services exchanged them for plastic tickets. Two of those tickets were child tickets and were exchanged for newer child tickets even though my daughter  had grown out of them. As she was not with me at the time, I was told my child (now adult) was to present herself to exchange it to adult. She is going to Disney with friends in a couple of months. Is she going to have a problem exchanging them? Will the CM be able to see that these were given in exchange of an older ticket?  My concern is that she was already an adult when the change was made but they are really her old tickets!! Am I worried for nothing? I don't want her to have a problem.


----------



## Rach3975

If you look at the current ticket prices on Disney's website, do they include taxes?

Over the summer we bought a MYW package from Disney that included room, tickets, and dining plan for our early Nov trip. I think I remember taxes being included when they quoted us a price, but I don't know if that's true for the ticket-only part of the website. According to my research, our cost to add a 6th day will be either $12 or $39 per ticket depending on whether I have to add taxes. It's worth it for $12 but not for $39 since we'd only be there a few hours on our arrival evening.


----------



## Robo

Rach3975 said:


> If you look at the current ticket prices on Disney's website, do they include taxes?


It tells you that it DOES, but AFTER you have made all of your choices and are nearing the “check out” section.


----------



## Robo

montrealdisneylovers said:


> > As she was not with me at the time, I was told my child (now adult) was to present herself to exchange it to adult. She is going to Disney with friends in a couple of months.
> 1. Is she going to have a problem exchanging them?
> 2.  Will the CM be able to see that these were given in exchange of an older ticket?  My concern is that she was already an adult when the change was made but they are really her old tickets!!
> 3. Am I worried for nothing? I don't want her to have a problem.


1. Unlikely.
2. Yes.
3. Yup.


----------



## Novakm

A couple years ago I was given complimentary tickets when I stayed at VWL during construction. I didn’t even ask for them. A CM called a couple months before our stay, apologized about the construction and offered the tickets. We didn’t go to the parks every day, so  there were days left on the tickets when we went home.

Those tickets still show up in MDE as “6 day park hopper complementary” with “one theme park day remaining” “valid thru 12/31/30” There is also an option to reassign ticket, but it does not work. They do work for booking fast passes.

Are these really valid days I can use, or would they not work at the gate?

Seems too good to be true, but getting them in the first place also seemed too good to be true.


----------



## Robo

Novakm said:


> A couple years ago I was given complimentary tickets when I stayed at VWL during construction. I didn’t even ask for them. A CM called a couple months before our stay, apologized about the construction and offered the tickets. We didn’t go to the parks every day, so  there were days left on the tickets when we went home.
> 
> Those tickets still show up in MDE as “6 day park hopper complementary” with “one theme park day remaining” “valid thru 12/31/30” There is also an option to reassign ticket, but it does not work. They do work for booking fast passes.
> 
> 1. Are these really valid days I can use, or would they not work at the gate?
> 
> 2. Seems too good to be true, but getting them in the first place also seemed too good to be true.


1. Rule of thumb says that you will have valid park days that match the number of days for which you can make advance FPs.
2. Good luck.


----------



## Rach3975

Robo said:


> It tells you that it DOES, but AFTER you have made all of your choices and are nearing the “check out” section.



Thank you for all the time you spend answering our questions! It looks like under the new pricing structure our cost to add a 6th day to our MYW tickets will only be $1 more than before the pricing change.


----------



## smileeyore

I was under the impression that Annual Passes could be renewed until 30 days AFTER the expiration date. Our pass expired September 30. We were still considering renewing but everything I see on their website says it can only be renewed until the expiration date. Did the policy change?


----------



## Robo

smileeyore said:


> I was under the impression that Annual Passes could be renewed until 30 days AFTER the expiration date. Our pass expired September 30. We were still considering renewing but everything I see on their website says it can only be renewed until the expiration date. Did the policy change?


It did not change.
Frame grab is from the current WDW AP order pages.


----------



## smileeyore

Interesting, I definitely didn’t see that on the page I looked at. And the app wouldn’t let me renew. Could it be different for DVC discounted passes? I’m going to have to call.


----------



## smileeyore

Robo said:


> View attachment 361359
> It did not change.
> Frame grab is from the current WDW AP order pages.


Thank you! I called and there must have been a technical issue. She confirmed I do have until October 30. Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

smileeyore said:


> Interesting, I definitely didn’t see that on the page I looked at. And the app wouldn’t let me renew. Could it be different for DVC discounted passes? I’m going to have to call.



Yes, to renew a DVC Gold pass you have to call Member Services.


----------



## Tinkrbell 4ever

Hi, with all the ticket changes I'm confused on how much it is going to cost to update to an AP for our upcoming trip.  We purchased a package direct from Disney with FD and 10 day park hoppers for 2 adults and 2 children prior to 10/16.  We will be arriving and checking in on 12/22 so plan on going to guest services that day to upgrade all four to Platinum APs.  I called Disney ticketing and spoke with a CM that told me that the value they will apply to the AP for our package with 10 day park hoppers is  $2,442.76 which is the current price if we bought the tickets today.  However, reading some of these posts I thought that our tickets would be worth $2,172.60 which was the cost of 10 day park hoppers for 2 adults and 2 children prior to 10/16.  I'm not sure how Disney values tickets bought part of a package?  Does anyone know what amount we should expect to be applied towards our AP purchase?  I want to make sure we know how much it's going to cost prior to showing up at Guest Services.  Thanks!!


----------



## granmanh603

granmanh603 said:


> 3 no just meant did I figure right and find someone who had upgraded after Oct 16 to confirm so I know that’s what I need to pay to upgrade.  I can go to  Epcot IG Guest Service and can do that . If price wrong I can say no and try again , but my math is right 648.59 - $511.20= $137.39.     Thank you.


Ok here now went over to EPCOT GR and upgraded 6day hopper to DVC GOLDAP  paid $137.39 was quite a line and slow process but they had it right so all is good Thanks ROBO for all the help.


----------



## Robo

Tinkrbell 4ever said:


> Hi, with all the ticket changes I'm confused on how much it is going to cost to update to an AP for our upcoming trip.  We purchased a package direct from Disney with FD and 10 day park hoppers for 2 adults and 2 children prior to 10/16.  We will be arriving and checking in on 12/22 so plan on going to guest services that day to upgrade all four to Platinum APs.  I called Disney ticketing and spoke with a CM that told me that the value they will apply to the AP for our package with 10 day park hoppers is  $2,442.76 which is the current price if we bought the tickets today.  However, reading some of these posts I thought that our tickets would be worth $2,172.60 which was the cost of 10 day park hoppers for 2 adults and 2 children prior to 10/16.  I'm not sure how Disney values tickets bought part of a package?  Does anyone know what amount we should expect to be applied towards our AP purchase?  I want to make sure we know how much it's going to cost prior to showing up at Guest Services.  Thanks!!


Not a good plan to take the word of a “phone CM” on these matters as they are not trained in proper procedure.

So, figure that you’ll get the full value on tickets prior to 10/16.
If the CM happens to offer the current  value, just be grateful.


----------



## Tinkrbell 4ever

Robo said:


> Not a good plan to take the word of a “phone CM” on these matters as they are not trained in proper procedure.
> 
> So, figure that you’ll get the full value on tickets prior to 10/16.
> If the CM happens to offer the current  value, just be grateful.



Thank you!  We'll plan on the value of the tickets being calculated prior to 10/16.


----------



## siren0119

Just FYI - Undercover Tourist is currently updating their website with the new ticket structure, they must have sold out of the old tickets. 

It does look like the discount sites will be able to offer a decent lower price on tickets, I checked my corporate discount website and they already have things set up for the new pricing structure - I chose some dates in January that we were looking at, full price at the Disney website was around $112 per day and the same dates on my corporate website were around $87 per day. They tended to be in line with UT pricing so I'd expect something similar for all the discount sites that can manage creating functionality on their websites to offer date specific options.


----------



## disfanforlife

Question, I have 6 day ticket bought from UT prior to 2016. I want to add PH. Will I have to pay to bring the ticket up to current price of a 6 day or just what it would cost to upgrade to PH from non as I have done in the past? Don't know if it makes any difference but we are going 12/16-12/22


----------



## Robo

disfanforlife said:


> Question, I have 6 day ticket bought from UT prior to 2016. I want to add PH. Will I have to pay to bring the ticket up to current price of a 6 day or just what it would cost to upgrade to PH from non as I have done in the past? Don't know if it makes any difference but we are going 12/16-12/22



In most cases, guests will have to pay the current cost for a current ticket in order to upgrade.

The procedure for calculating the cost of upgrading a previously-purchased ticket can be found *HERE.*


----------



## disfanforlife

Robo said:


> In most cases, guests will have to pay the current cost for a current ticket in order to upgrade.
> 
> The procedure for calculating the cost of upgrading a previously-purchased ticket can be found *HERE.*



So, the value of my 6 day ticket is $378.08. A current 6 day PH is $522.59 so I would have to pay $144 to add hopping?


----------



## Robo

disfanforlife said:


> So, the value of my 6 day ticket is $378.08. A current 6 day PH is $522.59 so I would have to pay $144 to add hopping?



Not quite correct.
*With TAX*, a current 6-day Hopper starting in Dec.16 costs *$556.56.
*
So the cost to add the Hopper to your older (2016) UT ticket would be *$178.48.*


----------



## disfanforlife

Robo said:


> Not quite correct.
> *With TAX*, a current 6-day Hopper starting in Dec.16 costs *$556.56.
> *
> So the cost to add the Hopper to your older (2016) UT ticket would be *$178.48.*


Oh boy, wish I realized how much we liked to PH when I bought a lot of extra tickets years ago. ‍


----------



## huskies90

Hi. We bought 2 discounted Under Cover Tourist 5 day hoppers for our January trip a few months ago before the ticket structure change for our adult children. Looks like we are coming in a day early and would like to possibly add a day when we are down there. In the old days that would be about $11 per ticket to add a day once we were down at the parks and had used the ticket. How much will it cost now?


----------



## Robo

huskies90 said:


> Hi. We bought 2 discounted Under Cover Tourist 5 day hoppers for our January trip a few months ago before the ticket structure change for our adult children. Looks like we are coming in a day early and would like to possibly add a day when we are down there. In the old days that would be about $11 per ticket to add a day once we were down at the parks and had used the ticket. How much will it cost now?



Just go to the "Cost to Upgrade Tickets" post at top of this thread (*HERE*)
and use the "*early 2018*" value for a 5-day Hopper... upgraded to a *current* 6-day Hopper instructions:

*C __________*
Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *early* *2018 *Price list *HERE.*
Subtract that early 2018 price from the *current *full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT on the current *late* *2018 *Price list *HERE.
Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*


----------



## huskies90

Robo said:


> Just go to the "Cost to Upgrade Tickets" post at top of this thread (*HERE*)
> and use the "*early 2018*" value for a 5-day Hopper... upgraded to a *current* 6-day Hopper instructions:
> 
> *C __________*
> Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *early* *2018 *Price list *HERE.*
> Subtract that early 2018 price from the *current *full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT on the current *late* *2018 *Price list *HERE.
> Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*


Thank you so much for responding.

OK based on your reply here is the math...I think:

Early 2018 5 day hopper based on the chart = $500.55
6 day hopper starting 1/8/19 (first day we plan to go to parks) = $520.79
Difference = $20.24 per ticket.

Is that correct? And I assume we can add the day any time during the week and it will revert back to the date of the first use as the “start date”.  And thus, the cost diff is still $20.24?


----------



## Robo

huskies90 said:


> Thank you so much for responding.
> 
> OK based on your reply here is the math...I think:
> 
> Early 2018 5 day hopper based on the chart = $500.55
> 6 day hopper starting 1/8/19 (first day we plan to go to parks) = $520.79
> Difference = $20.24 per ticket.
> 
> Is that correct? And I assume we can add the day any time during the week and it will revert back to the date of the first use as the “start date”.  And thus, the cost diff is still $20.24?



Yes to both.


----------



## mlnbabies

huskies90 said:


> Thank you so much for responding.
> 
> OK based on your reply here is the math...I think:
> 
> Early 2018 5 day hopper based on the chart = $500.55
> 6 day hopper starting 1/8/19 (first day we plan to go to parks) = $520.79
> Difference = $20.24 per ticket.
> 
> Is that correct? And I assume we can add the day any time during the week and it will revert back to the date of the first use as the “start date”.  And thus, the cost diff is still $20.24?



Thanks for asking this. I bought two  5 day hoppers thru UCT before the price increase. One will be upgraded to a 7 day hopper and the other an AP. Now I hope that is goes smoothly when my girls upgrade since I won't be with them. They arrive 1-18-19.


----------



## Sandy Mouse

I am doing sort of a split stay, off site starting 11/22 with younger DD, then onsite starting 11/27  with a package with older DD. My package (6 night stay at FQ) was booked a year ago and has 7 day tickets, because DD and I will be there a day before we check in at FQ. It has always been my intention to add 3 days to my package ticket when I arrive for the off site stay.
Also, we purchased the 4 day base tickets for the offsite stay (DD and granddaughters) from UCT before 10/16. Now she wants to add a day. 

What I gathered from reading this and another thread:
1.  DD and I can activate our FQ package tickets a day before we check in because they are pre-10/16/18 tickets, although my package was not paid in full until about 10/22.
2.  If I add 3 days to my package ticket, I will lose the ability to activate it early.
3.  I am stuck.  I have to purchase a 3 day ticket in order to get into the parks during my off site stay.
4.  In order to add a day to the 4 day tickets from UCT we would have to pay the difference between the discounted price we paid and the 5 day ticket price on the WDW site, or roughly $41 each. 

So is this the way it is?  Please tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## Robo

Sandy Mouse said:


> I am doing sort of a split stay, off site starting 11/22 with younger DD, then onsite starting 11/27  with a package with older DD. My package (6 night stay at FQ) was booked a year ago and has 7 day tickets, because DD and I will be there a day before we check in at FQ. It has always been my intention to add 3 days to my package ticket when I arrive for the off site stay.
> 
> What I gathered from reading this and another thread:
> 1.  DD and I can activate our FQ package tickets a day before we check in because they are pre-10/16/18 tickets, although my package was not paid in full until about 10/22.
> 2.  If I add 3 days to my package ticket, I will lose the ability to activate it early.
> 3.  I am stuck.  I have to purchase a 3 day ticket in order to get into the parks during my off site stay.
> 
> So is this the way it is?  Please tell me I'm wrong.


1. Maybe. We still don't know this, for sure,
and you MIGHT encounter a ticket CM who WILL do it, or you MIGHT encounter a ticket CM who will NOT do it.
(Sorry, but that's just the way these things run when there's a change in rules.)
2. Well, if you CAN activate your tickets early... THEN, after you DO, it is likely that
you can upgrade by adding "days" to your ticket.
If you can, then the cost SHOULD be the amount it would cost shown in my "Cost to Upgrade" post (*HERE*)...
using the value of an "early 2018 ticket" of the kind that you already have in your package...
upgraded to the cost of the kind of NEW ticket that you WANT based on the
actual start-date of the first use of your tickets.
3. Complicated?
Unknown outcome?
You bet!!
But, I HOPE that your only choice would not be to buy an additional stand-alone 3-day ticket.


----------



## Sandy Mouse

Thanks, Robo. And adding days after the activation of my package ticket would be the way to go - if they let me.


----------



## Robo

Sandy Mouse said:


> Thanks, Robo. And adding days after the activation of my package ticket would be the way to go - if they let me.



There's another way to go, if you want to cover yourself in case they WON'T allow you to activate your package tickets early.

You COULD cancel your package tickets now, and just book stand-alone 10-day NEW tickets
with a start-date of when you actually plan on using them.

(DO THE MATH -including any resort "change fee"- and see it that would be a bit of "insurance" for the unknown.)


----------



## Debbru

I feel like I should know the answer, but the more I think about it, the more confused I am.  DH and I have been annual passholders for years - we've had florida resident passes, weekday only AP's and DVC AP's.  Last year we bought the special DVC Platinum Plus passes (activated on 12/12/17) because we had a special Christmas trip planned & because the price was too good to pass up.  We don't usually do WDW in the summer or around the holidays so I was not planning on renewing this pass BUT....now it seems we are going again this year during Christmas week.
What I am wondering is - can we get 4 day tickets, use them during our trip (using them on day 1,2, 4 & 5 with day 3 as a resort day) and on day 5 upgrade them to a florida resident weekday pass.  We would be using the 4 day passes and trying to upgrade to the AP during the blackout period.  Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Debbru said:


> can we get 4 day tickets, use them during our trip (using them on day 1,2, 4 & 5 with day 3 as a resort day) and on day 5 upgrade them to a florida resident weekday pass.


Yes. Using them during an AP blockout period doesn’t affect the upgrade to a FL AP. The value of your tickets are applied to the AP of your choice.


----------



## Debbru

Thank you hiroMYhero.  1 more question?  Would we be able to get the weekday pass at the renewal price?  The DVC pass expires on 12/12 so we would be within the 30 day window.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Debbru said:


> Thank you hiroMYhero.  1 more question?  Would we be able to get the weekday pass at the renewal price?  The DVC pass expires on 12/12 so we would be within the 30 day window.


Yes, and @Robo recommends upgrading at Guest Relations. From the AP area of this thread:

*If you are an Annual Passholder*
and you are renewing your AP within the renewal window (up to 60 days before or 30 days after your AP anniversary date)
you may upgrade a MYW ticket to the Pass using the renewal rate.


----------



## Debbru

I lied - I have another question... I just checked prices - the florida resident 4 day pass starting on 12/21 is $257.54 plus tax.   The florida resident weekday AP renewal is $271.00 plus tax.  So are you saying that I can use the 4 day pass during the AP blackout period and on the last day upgrade to the AP for roughly $14. plus tax???  Seems almost too good to be true.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Debbru said:


> So are you saying that I can use the 4 day pass during the AP blackout period and on the last day upgrade to the AP for roughly $14. plus tax??


Yes; you’ll just pay the difference and your AP will be dated as beginning on 12/21.


----------



## jeremy1002

Anybody know yet if the new dated tickets only allow you make FP for the dates the tickets cover?


----------



## hiroMYhero

jeremy1002 said:


> Anybody know yet if the new dated tickets only allow you make FP for the dates the tickets cover?


Jeremy, you need to take one for the team  and purchase a one-day ticket. 

The info given to TAs state that ticket validity takes precedence over open FP windows. With that info, the FP window will only open for the specific ticket date.


----------



## jeremy1002

hiroMYhero said:


> Jeremy, you need to take one for the team  and purchase a one-day ticket.
> 
> The info given to TAs state that ticket validity takes precedence over open FP windows. With that info, the FP window will only open for the specific ticket date.


Yikes.


----------



## siren0119

hiroMYhero said:


> Jeremy, you need to take one for the team  and purchase a one-day ticket.
> 
> The info given to TAs state that ticket validity takes precedence over open FP windows. With that info, the FP window will only open for the specific ticket date.



That makes sense - I assume the FP windows would be open for the dates that your tickets are valid for (so for example, if I buy a 5 day ticket, the FP window for booking would open the day I chose for my "start date" and because the ticket is valid for 8 days I could book FP anytime in that 8 day window).

The PP reaction has me wondering if this will open up some FP since tickets without the Flexible option won't allow random FP to be booked?


----------



## WendyBelle

We booked a bounce back FD promotion in Sept. 2017 for this December (2018) We booked it with 8 day hoppers, but on Oct. 15th of this year, I upgraded to 10 day hoppers for only about $20/per ticket. We want to upgrade to AP in December. If I'm doing the math correctly - our 10-day hoppers would be worth $548.48 each. And the cost to upgrade to the current $952.11 Platinum pass would be $403.63 each. Does my math seem right to you guys? I want to have a good idea of what I'm looking at spending, so I will know if the amount the CM gives me for my upgrade is accurate.


----------



## Robo

WendyBelle said:


> We booked a bounce back FD promotion in Sept. 2017 for this December (2018) We booked it with 8 day hoppers, but on Oct. 15th of this year, I upgraded to 10 day hoppers for only about $20/per ticket. We want to upgrade to AP in December. If I'm doing the math correctly - our 10-day hoppers would be worth $548.48 each. And the cost to upgrade to the current $952.11 Platinum pass would be $403.63 each. Does my math seem right to you guys? I want to have a good idea of what I'm looking at spending, so I will know if the amount the CM gives me for my upgrade is accurate.


A 10-day Hopper bought prior to Oct. 16 is valued at $553.80.

So:

$952.11 > Platinum AP (Current)
-553.80  > 10-day Hopper (pre- 11/16.18)
=*398.31  > Cost to Upgrade
*
(All prices include tax.)


----------



## PolyRob

Can a WDW AP be upgraded to a Premier Passport?


----------



## Robo

PolyRob said:


> Can a WDW AP be upgraded to a Premier Passport?



Yes.


----------



## Missyrose

Debbru said:


> I lied - I have another question... I just checked prices - the florida resident 4 day pass starting on 12/21 is $257.54 plus tax.   The florida resident weekday AP renewal is $271.00 plus tax.  So are you saying that I can use the 4 day pass during the AP blackout period and on the last day upgrade to the AP for roughly $14. plus tax???  Seems almost too good to be true.





hiroMYhero said:


> Yes; you’ll just pay the difference and your AP will be dated as beginning on 12/21.



But if @Debbru is upgrading to an AP renewal, wouldn't her AP retain the original AP expiration date instead of taking on the first-use date of the ticket she's upgrading?


----------



## Robo

Missyrose said:


> But if @Debbru is upgrading to an AP renewal, wouldn't her AP retain the original AP expiration date instead of taking on the first-use date of the ticket she's upgrading?



Yes.
If an AP is "renewed" it DOES retain the original anniversary date of the AP being renewed.

So, that AP anniversary date _would_ be on a different day than when the OP's new "Theme Park Ticket**" is first used.


------------------------

** Could there even BE a more confusing NAME for these current new tickets?!?
"Theme Park Ticket..." Really?
What were they thinking?


----------



## PolyRob

Robo said:


> Yes.



Thanks!

So I assume if upgraded, the Premier Passport would retain the WDW expiration date for both WDW and DL. Do you know if I would still be able to get a WDW AP renewal discount for the year afterward if I want to go back to a WDW Platinum Pass? Also, would I be able to do the upgrade at DL Guest Relations from a WDW AP? I am thinking it would make sense to handle it there since there isn't as much pre-arrival planning requiring tickets.


----------



## gracelrm

I guess this has been asked and answered, but I can’t find the answer.  We have a trip planned for June 2019.  My son, who recently graduated from college, has not found a permanent job in his field yet.  He is planning on going with us, but should he have a job that doesn’t allow him vacation time, this would complicate matters.  We typically get the kid’s tickets from UCT.  If we get him a date specific ticket and he can’t go, then we can apply his ticket to the purchase of another ticket- but not the amount we paid, but the amount UCT paid?  So we would lose money!  And we don’t have any future trips planned so no idea how long it would be before we could recoup the ticket.  Are we better off just purchasing a ticket direct from Disney for him?  Even though it would be more expensive, we would get the full amount applied to a future ticket purchase.  

Am I understanding all of this correctly?


----------



## Robo

PolyRob said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 1. So I assume if upgraded, the Premier Passport would retain the WDW expiration date for both WDW and DL.
> 2. Do you know if I would still be able to get a WDW AP renewal discount for the year afterward if I want to go back to a WDW Platinum Pass?
> 3. Also, would I be able to do the upgrade at DL Guest Relations from a WDW AP?



1. If you upgrade, the new AP would retain the sam expiration date as the AP from which you upgraded.
2. You would.
3. Yes. (Although from past posts, it seems that WDW Guest Relations can handle these with fewer "difficulties.")


----------



## Robo

gracelrm said:


> We have a trip planned for June 2019.  My son... is planning on going with us...
> tickets from UCT.  If we get him a date specific ticket and he can’t go,
> 1. then we can apply his ticket to the purchase of another ticket-
> 2. but not the amount we paid,
> 3. but the amount UCT paid?
> 4. So we would lose money!
> 5. Are we better off just purchasing a ticket direct from Disney for him?
> 6. Even though it would be more expensive, we would get the full amount applied to a future ticket purchase.



1. Yes.
2. Nope. That's never been the case.
3. Nope. That's never been the case. (Did you read that info somewhere?)
4. Nope.
5. You can, but not because of any potential "loss" by buying from UT.
6. You'd get the same amount (same price) applied in the future upgrade from the UT ticket as if you'd bought
the same kind of ticket from Disney.

To see the amount a guest would be allowed for a specific ticket, check very carefully the
information about upgrading found in the Ticket Sticky *HERE.*
The amount shown (for the kind of ticket that was purchased on a given date) should be the amount allowed for an expired ticket being "upgraded" to a ticket at a future date.


----------



## SuperJ

Discovered a new issue with the new ticket system today. Make sure you're reading and doing the math!!! We originally purchased tickets to MVMCP and one 1-day, 1-park tickets, intending to upgrade to more if we decided/depending what ADRs we could get.  The day for the regular ticket was a Tuesday. We're doing MVMCP on Thursday - we need a day in between parks to allow everyone, especially 80+ grandma, to recover.  We decided to add Saturday after getting an ADR that we were unsuccessful on in the past.  I went to upgrade the tickets to add a day online, but neither the app nor the website was working (seems to be a common theme) so I called.  I spoke with a cast member, told her we wanted to add a day so we could go on Saturday, she told me what the extra charge would be and said the day was added.  About an hour later, when the website decided it was working again, I logged in to get fast passes.  It told me the now two-day ticket wasn't valid for Saturday.  Confused, I called back.

This time, the ticketing CM said that they did add the second day, but, because the ticket started on a Tuesday, it was only good through Friday. I asked why and said I thought all tickets were valid from 14 days of the first use.  She said that was the old rule and, under the new system, tickets may be good for less time depending on start date and what the days around it cost.  She said the ticket would only be good for the days that cost the same, consecutively, (wed/thurs/fri) and then expire before the price increased (saturday's slightly higher). I said that isn't what the website said and she said, because I only bought a one-day ticket online, I wouldn't have seen the warning about expiration dates.  I asked why the CM on the phone didn't tell me and that none of this made sense because I can't be the only person that wants to go on a weekday and a Saturday but skip some days in between.  They explained again it was a new system.  They put me on hold forever.  When they came back, they said the only way they could make the tickets work for Saturday was for me to upgrade to make them "flex" tickets and then they would be good for 14 days from first use, regardless of the price on other days. I asked if that would cost more.  They put me on hold again.

While on hold, I tried the website again, which was working finally, and ran the cost of upgrading a two-day ticket to "flex" or buying separate sets of 1-day, 1-park tickets for Tuesday and Saturday.  The flex was actually more expensive (about $10).  When they came back on, I explained this.  They were surprised.  They agreed I shouldn't be effectively penalized for the way this happened, but said they couldn't do anything with their computer systems. They transferred me to guest services.

Enter guest services. They said they couldn't do anything but allow me to pay for the flex upgrade. I offered three potential solutions - 1. upgrade to flex but only equal to the cost of what it would be to purchase the tickets separately; 2. cancel the current two-day tickets and I would just proceed with buying separate 1-day tickets; 3. i would pay flex, but they could issue me a giftcard for the amount it was over the cost of buying the tickets separately.  They put me on hold.  When they came back, they said there was nothing they could do and I could try e-mailing guest services "with all the math written out" but it wasn't clear I'd even get a response prior to leaving for my trip (about a week away) or that they'd be able to help.  They said I could visit guest services when I arrive, but that means 1. taking vacation time to try to fix this and 2. no ability to make fastpass reservations before I get to FL.  Very, very frustrating.  I've sent the e-mail, but I don't see this resolving itself before I get there.

Just posting this as a warning to everyone about the difficulties of the new system (even when you think you're doing everything right, you're wrong) and the importance of math!  The cost difference seemed to surprise even the CMs. Also, for those of you trying to upgrade older tickets, beware the expiration time frames may be shorter than 14 days!!!! Not even being able to have a 2-day ticket good for 2 days in less than a 7 day period just seems a bit absurd.  This was the thing that was the biggest surprise to me and I don't think was clearly explained as part of the changes.  And clearly the CM I first spoke to didn't know either, as she didn't warn me or indicate that the tickets wouldn't be valid for Saturday. 

Maybe some of this will work itself out in time but, beware the pitfalls.  And definitely, definitely, check price of the flex upgrade vs. just buying the additional day(s) as a separate ticket.  I think in most cases it would work out to be cheaper, but not all.


----------



## gracelrm

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Nope. That's never been the case.
> 3. Nope. That's never been the case. (Did you read that info somewhere?)
> 4. Nope.
> 5. You can, but not because of any potential "loss" by buying from UT.
> 6. You'd get the same amount (same price) applied in the future upgrade from the UT ticket as if you'd bought
> the same kind of ticket from Disney.
> 
> To see the amount a guest would be allowed for a specific ticket, check very carefully the
> information about upgrading found in the Ticket Sticky *HERE.*
> The amount shown (for the kind of ticket that was purchased on a given date) should be the amount allowed for an expired ticket being "upgraded" to a ticket at a future date.



Robo - I read a lot about the new tickets before I posted this.  But I think I saw it at the top of this thread, somewhere.  I'll go back on the device I was using and see if I can find it in my history.  It very specifically said WDW would only apply the amount they received from a discount vendor to the cost.  It surprised me because I had never heard of that before, but I thought it must have been part of the "new ticket" changes.  I'll look for it and get back to you.


----------



## lanejudy

@SuperJ The new tickets do have a limited use window, typically 2-4 days longer than the number of ticket days.  A 2-day ticket must be used in a 4-day window.  (The CM was incorrect about “same price” days.)  So, yes, this may be an issue for some folks who plan few days in the parks with a longer stay. 

Your options are to plan your park days within that shorter window.  Or add the “flexible” option which does give you the 14-days-from-first-use like old tickets.  The cost of that option varies based on date and ticket length.

Sorry you got caught in that unawares!  Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## SuperJ

lanejudy said:


> @SuperJ The new tickets do have a limited use window, typically 2-4 days longer than the number of ticket days.  A 2-day ticket must be used in a 4-day window.  (The CM was incorrect about “same price” days.)  So, yes, this may be an issue for some folks who plan few days in the parks with a longer stay.
> 
> Your options are to plan your park days within that shorter window.  Or add the “flexible” option which does give you the 14-days-from-first-use like old tickets.  The cost of that option varies based on date and ticket length.
> 
> Sorry you got caught in that unawares!  Enjoy your vacation!




Thanks.  I think the issue, for me, is that the rules weren't explained over the phone before I paid for the tickets and, had the website been working and I'd tried to upgrade there as planned, I could've seen the dates didn't work.  And because of those issues, and because of the non-sensical nature of the pricing structure in this case, I shouldn't be forced to spend MORE to upgrade to flex than what the price would be to purchase each day separately as single-day tickets (what is supposed to be the highest price point).  I'm hoping Disney can rectify that because, right now, I have a day I can't use (the other days in the tue-fri window don't work because one is the christmas party and we already have other plans on the other days.  that's why I made sure when on the phone to state I wanted the second day for saturday) and no ability to get fast passes for the day I want them.


----------



## PolyRob

Robo said:


> 1. If you upgrade, the new AP would retain the sam expiration date as the AP from which you upgraded.
> 2. You would.
> 3. Yes. (Although from past posts, it seems that WDW Guest Relations can handle these with fewer "difficulties.")


Thank you for all of your help


----------



## Missyrose

SuperJ said:


> I shouldn't be forced to spend MORE to upgrade to flex than what the price would be to purchase each day separately as single-day tickets


Then why isn't the second set of single-day tickets your solution?


----------



## PolyRob

Missyrose said:


> Then why isn't the second set of single-day tickets your solution?


I think it is, but the initial CM and GR on the phone refused to refund the change from the 1-day ticket to the 2-day ticket back to the original form of payment or Disney gift card.


----------



## SuperJ

PolyRob said:


> I think it is, but the initial CM and GR on the phone refused to refund the change from the 1-day ticket to the 2-day ticket back to the original form of payment or Disney gift card.



That’s correct.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

I just want to make super certain before I tap my band tomorrow.

I have a 10 day non-exp park hopper ticket listed first in my MDE account with 7 theme park days left. I also have a plain old 1 day water park ticket that I bought yesterday. I am going to a water park tomorrow. Do I need to have guest relations at typhoon lagoon re-prioritize my tickets before I tap into the water park? Or is it impossible to take away a theme park entitlement at a water park?


----------



## Robo

DizneyLizzy said:


> 1. Do I need to have guest relations at typhoon lagoon re-prioritize my tickets before I tap into the water park?
> 2. Or is it impossible to take away a theme park entitlement at a water park?


1. No.
2. Impossible.


----------



## SuperJ

PolyRob said:


> I think it is, but the initial CM and GR on the phone refused to refund the change from the 1-day ticket to the 2-day ticket back to the original form of payment or Disney gift card.



Finally got this resolved.  Today a supervisor called, apologized for the incorrect information I was given, explained that the expiration dates should've been explained over the phone and the tickets not sold without confirming both the dates I wanted and that the tickets were valid for those dates. We got the tickets adjusted.  He said he would circle back the correct CMs and make sure this point is re-emphasized in their training.  But I'd still recommend everyone do their homework.  Seems like Disney still has to some work to do in figuring out the new system themselves!


----------



## PolyRob

SuperJ said:


> Finally got this resolved.  Today a supervisor called, apologized for the incorrect information I was given, explained that the expiration dates should've been explained over the phone and the tickets not sold without confirming both the dates I wanted and that the tickets were valid for those dates. We got the tickets adjusted.  He said he would circle back the correct CMs and make sure this point is re-emphasized in their training.  But I'd still recommend everyone do their homework.  Seems like Disney still has to some work to do in figuring out the new system themselves!


Glad it was resolved to your satisfaction!


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

My AP expires 7/28/19.  Does that mean 7/27/19 is my last park day, or 7/28/19 is my last park day?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robo

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> My AP expires 7/28/19.  Does that mean 7/27/19 is my last park day, or 7/28/19 is my last park day?
> Thanks in advance.



End of the day on 7/28/19.


----------



## NMK62303

Hi all - looking for help thinking through a ticket question.  Have 4 day PH tickets linked to MDE, bought from UT pre-date based pricing.  Plan was to use and then on first day after entering parks to upgrade to AP.  Have decided to possibly extend our trip by 2 days.  (12/28/18-1/2/19).  FP's already booked for 12/28-31.  Trying to figure out how to book FP's for 1/1 and 1/2.  Should I purchase 2 day tickets from Disney to be able to book those 2 days of FP's?  And if so, how would I be able to be sure that I first use and upgrade the UT 4 day PH's and then be able to combine the 2 day Disney tickets into the AP?  Or should I just book 4 days of FP's for now and take what we can get on the other two after I upgrade the 4 day PH's into an AP?  (in other words the day I upgrade I could book those other two days, with whatever is left, would just pick two days for now to book later).  

Thanks in advance for helping me think through this!


----------



## Robo

NMK62303 said:


> Hi all - looking for help thinking through a ticket question.  Have 4 day PH tickets linked to MDE, bought from UT pre-date based pricing.  Plan was to use and then on first day after entering parks to upgrade to AP.  Have decided to possibly extend our trip by 2 days.  (12/28/18-1/2/19).  FP's already booked for 12/28-31.  Trying to figure out how to book FP's for 1/1 and 1/2.
> 1. Should I purchase 2 day tickets from Disney to be able to book those 2 days of FP's?  And if so,
> 2. how would I be able to be sure that I first use and upgrade the UT 4 day PH's and then be able to combine the 2 day Disney tickets into the AP?
> 3. Or should I just book 4 days of FP's for now and take what we can get on the other two after I upgrade the 4 day PH's into an AP?  (in other words the day I upgrade I could book those other two days, with whatever is left, would just pick two days for now to book later).
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping me think through this!



1. That would be outrageously expensive.
-Because...
2. You CAN'T combine more than one ticket in an upgrade.
3. That would be the most economical plan.


----------



## camper06

I have a ticket question but couldn't find an answer (although I'm sure its here somewhere-lol!).  We have a package booked for Coronado springs with 4 day hopper passes.  We will be arriving early the day before we check in and staying at a good neighbor hotel that night.  Is there any way we could activate the package tickets early?  We would want to use them the day before check in at Coronado springs.  Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## Robo

camper06 said:


> I have a ticket question but couldn't find an answer (although I'm sure its here somewhere-lol!).  We have a package booked for Coronado springs with 4 day hopper passes.  We will be arriving early the day before we check in and staying at a good neighbor hotel that night.  Is there any way we could activate the package tickets early?  We would want to use them the day before check in at Coronado springs.  Thanks in advance for any info!



Exactly WHEN did you book your Coronado Springs package?
(And, have you made any recent changes to that package?)


----------



## camper06

Robo said:


> Exactly WHEN did you book your Coronado Springs package?
> (And, have you made any recent changes to that package?)



Just booked it this week.  No changes have been made. Package date is 12/3-12/6, but we are leaving early on the 6th, so thought we may be able to use it on 12/2, the day we arrive.


----------



## NMK62303

Robo said:


> 1. That would be outrageously expensive.
> -Because...
> 2. You CAN'T combine more than one ticket in an upgrade.
> 3. That would be the most economical plan.


'

Thanks Robo for helping me think it through!


----------



## Robo

camper06 said:


> Just booked it this week.  No changes have been made. Package date is 12/3-12/6, but we are leaving early on the 6th, so thought we may be able to use it on 12/2, the day we arrive.


Sorry to say that you cannot activate current resort pacage tickets before your checkin date.


----------



## camper06

Robo said:


> Sorry to say that you cannot activate current resort pacage tickets before your checkin date.



thanks for the quick reply!  Is this something new?  I have no knowledge of this situation, but because you asked when I made the reservation, makes me think this is a recent change in policy?


----------



## lanejudy

camper06 said:


> Is this something new?



Yes.  WDW changed the ticket structure last month (Oct. 16).  The new “valid use window” can be more limited than previous ticket rules.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## camper06

lanejudy said:


> Yes.  WDW changed the ticket structure last month (Oct. 16).  The new “valid use window” can be more limited than previous ticket rules.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



Thank you!


----------



## orlandonewstarts

This summer I saw a post on DIS explaining the cost break even on an annual pass vs a say 10 day ticket.  Does anyone happen to recall where that post was or the cost / numbers logic involved?  Going for 7 days at the end of this month but trying to sweet talk DH into update so we can go back in 2019.  

Oh and sorry 1 more question - should we upgrade before going, first day, or can we do it at any point during our current ticket once we use it at WDW.  16 more days and we are back at WDW.  Can't wait!


----------



## Robo

orlandonewstarts said:


> This summer I saw a post on DIS explaining the cost break even on an annual pass vs a say 10 day ticket.  Does anyone happen to recall where that post was or the cost / numbers logic involved?  Going for 7 days at the end of this month but trying to sweet talk DH into update so we can go back in 2019.
> 
> Oh and sorry 1 more question - should we upgrade before going, first day, or can we do it at any point during our current ticket once we use it at WDW.  16 more days and we are back at WDW.  Can't wait!



Any price-comparison "ticket vs. AP" info that was posted over about a month ago would be very outdated.

But, it's no mystery to figure out.

Just price two multiple-day (say, 5 days each) trips using standard tickets vs buying an AP for those two trips.
(Hint: The AP will nearly aways be the better choice.)

You can buy any kind of discounted ticket to cover the length of your first trip (from authorized reseller like Undercover Tourist, Maple Leaf Tickets, Parksavers... there are many more) and then make your advanced FPs using those tickets.
Then, upgrade to AP on your first day (or so) at WDW.
That way you can "keep the discount" you got buying the discounted tickets
and still upgrade to an AP.


----------



## orlandonewstarts

Robo you are the best!  I think you and my DH is going to go "Hmm Thanks a lot Robo"


----------



## monica9

I can't read all of this so I apologize in advance if this was already answered but every year that we go we do a split stay but tickets are tacked on to our second resort since the first one is usually only a night or two. We usually decided to get the tickets early and use them before the official date that they start since you can pick them up up to 3 days in advance. Now that it is based on dates will I still be able to use them early? For example, we are doing Poly Oct 1-oct 7 and have a 7day park hopper. we decided to add on AoA Sept 29-oct 1. Can we pick the tix up sept 29 and use them? Will they let me switch my tickets to my first resort and honor the old price or is it too late? agh..stupid me.


----------



## Robo

monica9 said:


> I can't read all of this so I apologize in advance if this was already answered but every year that we go we do a split stay but tickets are tacked on to our second resort since the first one is usually only a night or two. We usually decided to get the tickets early and use them before the official date that they start since you can pick them up up to 3 days in advance. Now that it is based on dates will I still be able to use them early? For example, we are doing Poly Oct 1-oct 7 and have a 7day park hopper. we decided to add on AoA Sept 29-oct 1. Can we pick the tix up sept 29 and use them? Will they let me switch my tickets to my first resort and honor the old price or is it too late? agh..stupid me.


No, you cannot activate package tickets before the package checkin date.
That package feature has now been eliminated.


----------



## Malyficent

Robo - I am hoping to get your advice. I've read this thread and all related threads and still need some help.

I bought the Ultimate Disney Christmas package, Dec 16-22, which includes 4 day PH's. I was told when I booked that we could start the tickets a day early, Dec 16th (as we're going down a few days early, staying at ASMo), I'd just need to go to Guest Relations. I was also told that these tix are under the old price structure, not the Oct 16th structure. This info all came from Disney when I booked. I then transferred my booking to my TA. (Reason I'm including this is because the above response says "[t]hat package feature has now been eliminated" and I'm hoping that's for new packages, not packages with grandfathered tix. We know Disney would never lead someone wrong. )

Since that transfer, I realized we may want to add on a day or two in the parks. I think, since we're under the old structure, I can add on and just pay the difference from a 4D PH to a 5 or 6D PH. However, my TA thinks I can't and I'd have to buy new tix for those dates. I'm hoping she is just misinformed.

Thank you.


----------



## Robo

Malyficent said:


> Robo - I am hoping to get your advice. I've read this thread and all related threads and still need some help.
> 
> I bought the Ultimate Disney Christmas package, Dec 16-22, which includes 4 day PH's. I was told when I booked that we could start the tickets a day early, Dec 16th (as we're going down a few days early, staying at ASMo), I'd just need to go to Guest Relations. I was also told that these tix are under the old price structure, not the Oct 16th structure. This info all came from Disney when I booked. I then transferred my booking to my TA. (Reason I'm including this is because the above response says "[t]hat package feature has now been eliminated" and I'm hoping that's for new packages, not packages with grandfathered tix. We know Disney would never lead someone wrong. )
> 
> Since that transfer, I realized we may want to add on a day or two in the parks. I think, since we're under the old structure, I can add on and just pay the difference from a 4D PH to a 5 or 6D PH. However, my TA thinks I can't and I'd have to buy new tix for those dates. I'm hoping she is just misinformed.
> 
> Thank you.



If your ORIGINAL package was booked prior to Oct. 16, and has NOT been altered, you can activate your tickets
up to 10 days prior to your check-in date.
If the package HAS BEEN altered after Oct. 16, then you can't activate early.

To the upgrade question...
Regardless of when your package tickets were booked you still can upgrade by "adding days."
But, the upgrade cost would be determined based on whether your tickets were booked _before_, or _after_ Oct. 16.


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

I have come across a new situation in my personal MDX account.  I often have package tickets that don't get used for various reasons, usually because I have an AP.  I save the package tickets, upgrade to an AP, transfer them to a family member, etc.  I recently signed in to my account to transfer a ticket from my son to husband, all of my package tickets now say non transferable.  Has anyone come across this?  There is now a line that says package tickets are non transferable.  These package tickets were purchased prior to the most recent ticket change.


----------



## Robo

DSNYDREAMER said:


> I have come across a new situation in my personal MDX account.  I often have package tickets that don't get used for various reasons, usually because I have an AP.  I save the package tickets, upgrade to an AP, transfer them to a family member, etc.  I recently signed in to my account to transfer a ticket from my son to husband, all of my package tickets now say non transferable.
> Has anyone come across this?
> There is now a line that says package tickets are non transferable.  These package tickets were purchased prior to the most recent ticket change.


I'd chalk it up to one the the many "temporary" MDX glitches.
It will likely clear itself up as the various glitches come and go.


----------



## anne60

Hi - I've been trying unsuccessfully to upgrade my ticket (bought through undercover tourist in September) to an AP. I called Wdw and was told I cannot upgrade over the phone because the annual a pass requires signing a contract. At this point I'm planning to go to Disney Springs the evening of our arrival to try to upgrade. We have a 'throwaway' room booked for the next day and have our magic bands and our tickets linked on our MDE. I'm a little nervous about doing this, and also am unsure what I need to bring with me in order to do this (planning to bring my MB, a hard copy of UT receipt, Credit card and license). I will be the only one in the party (of 7) doing this. Can someone let me know if this is do-able or should I just wait to do it until the next day when we get to MK? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robo

anne60 said:


> Hi - I've been trying unsuccessfully to upgrade my ticket (bought through undercover tourist in September) to an AP.
> 
> I called Wdw and
> 1. was told I cannot upgrade over the phone because the annual a pass requires signing a contract.
> 
> 2. At this point I'm planning to go to Disney Springs the evening of our arrival to try to upgrade.
> We have a 'throwaway' room booked for the next day and have our magic bands and our tickets linked on our MDE.
> 3. I'm a little nervous about doing this, and also am unsure what I need to bring with me in order to do this (planning to bring my MB, a hard copy of UT receipt, Credit card and license). I will be the only one in the party (of 7) doing this. Can someone let me know if this is do-able or should I just wait to do it until the next day when we get to MK? Thanks in advance!


1. Well, we know the "signing" thing is not true.
(If it was, nobody could order an AP on-line... which we know you CAN.)
But, whatever the reason, they don't usually allow upgrading of third-party tickets in advance, so don't worry about it.
2. That should work just fine. That's a normal procedure and is done all the time.
3. No need to be nervous about it.
All adults (18 yrs and older) getting an AP must to be present and show a legal photo ID.


----------



## anne60

Great - thanks so much!


----------



## monica9

Robo said:


> If your ORIGINAL package was booked prior to Oct. 16, and has NOT been altered, you can activate your tickets
> up to 10 days prior to your check-in date.
> If the package HAS BEEN altered after Oct. 16, then you can't activate early.
> 
> To the upgrade question...
> Regardless of when your package tickets were booked you still can upgrade by "adding days."
> But, the upgrade cost would be determined based on whether your tickets were booked _before_, or _after_ Oct. 16.


But isn’t that the same as the question I asked? Thought you said they can’t be activated ahead of time. I’m confused.


----------



## hiroMYhero

monica9 said:


> But isn’t that the same as the question I asked? Thought you said they can’t be activated ahead of time. I’m confused.


When did you book your October 2019 package? Was it before October 16, 2018?


----------



## monica9

Yes back in July


----------



## monica9

The cast member is telling me I can’t pick up early if it’s linked to a package only if I buy them stand alone.


----------



## Robo

monica9 said:


> The cast member is telling me I can’t pick up early if it’s linked to a package only if I buy them stand alone.


A cast member on the PHONE?


----------



## monica9

Robo said:


> A cast member on the PHONE?


Yes I’m on hold and reading this forum as I wait. I called to ask them if I can still pick them up and he by mistake clicked a button and changed my reservation to a pool marina view when it was standard. Now the standards are booked up so he has to have guest services fix it and meanwhile I’m going to ask them since I booked so long ago if it will honor my early pickup. I would put it on my first reservation but if package deals come out for my second reservation I will save more getting a deal at poly rather than the AoA room only we have for the first couple of days if that makes sense. So want to keep it on my poly reservation


----------



## Robo

monica9 said:


> Yes I’m on hold and reading this forum as I wait. I called to ask them if I can still pick them up and he by mistake clicked a button and changed my reservation to a pool marina view when it was standard. Now the standards are booked up so he has to have guest services fix it and meanwhile I’m going to ask them since I booked so long ago if it will honor my early pickup. I would put it on my first reservation but if package deals come out for my second reservation I will save more getting a deal at poly rather than the AoA room only we have for the first couple of days if that makes sense. So want to keep it on my poly reservation



Below is from your first question in this discussion:



monica9 said:


> For example, we are doing Poly Oct 1-oct 7 and have a 7day park hopper. we decided to add on AoA Sept 29-oct 1. Can we pick the tix up sept 29 and use them? Will they let me switch my tickets to my first resort and honor the old price or is it too late? agh..stupid me.



Are you saying that you booked for NEXT October 1-7 (2019) but you booked it prior to Oct. 16, 2018?
The part that raises the confusion level is when you asked...



monica9 said:


> Now that it is based on dates will I still be able to use them early?



When you asked about "now" and mention a package in late 2019... I would have no reason to suspect that you had booked the package prior to Oct. 16 of this year... AND asked about tickets that are "based of dates."
The level of confusion runs very high when the specifics of booking dates is so essential 
to defining changing rules.


----------



## hiroMYhero

monica9 said:


> Yes I’m on hold and reading this forum as I wait. I called to ask them if I can still pick them up and he by mistake clicked a button and changed my reservation to a pool marina view when it was standard. Now the standards are booked up so he has to have guest services fix it and meanwhile I’m going to ask them since I booked so long ago if it will honor my early pickup. I would put it on my first reservation but if package deals come out for my second reservation I will save more getting a deal at poly rather than the AoA room only we have for the first couple of days if that makes sense. So want to keep it on my poly reservation


Your original reservation would have allowed early activation of your package tickets.


----------



## monica9

Ok guest services told me I can still pick up 3 days before because I am under the old ticketing prices. They even let me modify from a 6dayph+ to 7 day ph.


----------



## Robo

monica9 said:


> Ok guest services told me I can still pick up 3 days before because I am under the old ticketing prices. They even let me modify from a 6dayph+ to 7 day ph.



Great news!


----------



## lanejudy

monica9 said:


> I would put it on my first reservation but if package deals come out for my second reservation I will save more getting a deal at poly rather than the AoA room only we have for the first couple of days if that makes sense. So want to keep it on my poly reservation



But if you decide to take advantage of a package deal that comes out for next Oct. you will lose the “old ticket” status.  As long as your reservation remains unchanged, you are good.  Modifying the package will convert to the new ticket rules.

This is from the info thread about the new tickets:


rteetz said:


> *For those with packages already under deposit before 10/16/18 *
> Per @tinka-belle
> 
> Ticket pricing *WILL* change if:
> • changing from rack rate to a promo rate or from one promo to another
> • changing a room only reservation to a package will get the current ticket pricing, not the pricing at the time the room was reserved
> • re-instating a package that has cancelled will have current ticket pricing
> • changing ticket length or ticket type wull have the current ticket pricing
> 
> Ticket pricing will *NOT* change if:
> • changing a resort or room type
> • changing travel dates or # in your party though your resort price might change
> • adding or deleting or changing a dining plan
> • adding Memory Maker, ground transportation, trip insurance, or any other package add ons



You probably should do some number crunching to decide what will work best for your family's trip - leaving both reservations as-is or adjusting one/both for a new offer and converting to new tickets.  You have several variables that can have impact.  Good luck and enjoy your vacation!


----------



## NRW2016

Am I understanding this correctly: We purchased tickets from UCT at a discount. When we go to the parks, we may want to upgrade to a park hopper or an annual pass. Will we be paying a "bridged" price difference (IE: We will owe a difference of Disney's set prices based on the date of purchase that UCT was assigned the tickets VS what we paid through UCT)? Essentially saving more money?

Also, is the rule that you have 14 days from the first date of use to upgrade to an annual pass?


----------



## Robo

NRW2016 said:


> Am I understanding this correctly: We purchased tickets from UCT at a discount. When we go to the parks, we may want to upgrade to a park hopper or an annual pass. Will we be paying a "bridged" price difference
> 1. (IE: We will owe a difference of Disney's set prices based on the date of purchase that UCT was assigned the tickets VS what we paid through UCT)? Essentially saving more money?
> 2. Also, is the rule that you have 14 days from the first date of use to upgrade to an annual pass?


1. Yes.
2. Depends on if you bought a "Magic Your Way" ticket (previous system) 
or a new, current "Theme Park" ticket, and, therefore, subject to its new rules.
AND/OR... when you actually use a ticket’s last asset.
For more precise info, you need to post the source, description and age of the exact ticket that you have or will have purchased.


----------



## tallygirl

I have two unused 1 day MK tickets that expire 12/31/18 that I will not be able to use. I have a friend who wants to purchase them for herself and her daughter. From searching the forums I have a vague idea of how to transfer them to her. I know I need to link our MDE accounts but not sure of the exact steps how to do that. And can we unlink accounts afterward? There would be no need to keep them linked as we don't travel together.
Any advice is appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## hiroMYhero

tallygirl said:


> of the exact steps how to do that.


After you are linked to your friend, go to a ticket in the Ticket area of MDX. Select Reassign and choose your friend.

Repeat the steps for Ticket#2. Your friend can hold both tickets and then she can reassign them as necessary. Do it this way so you only have to link her.

After both tickets are linked to your friend and she confirms she has them in her MDX, Delete her Profile from your Fam/Friends list.


----------



## tallygirl

hiroMYhero said:


> After you are linked to your friend, go to a ticket in the Ticket area of MDX. Select Reassign and choose your friend.
> 
> Repeat the steps for Ticket#2. Your friend can hold both tickets and then she can reassign them as necessary. Do it this way so you only have to link her.
> 
> After both tickets are linked to your friend and she confirms she has them in her MDX, Delete her Profile from your Fam/Friends list.



Thank you so much! I followed your instructions and it all worked out. My friend now has the tickets in her account.


----------



## jillyb

I've got a trip coming up in May. I have 6 day base tickets that I bought from UT in February 2013. The price for those tickets was $284.41 (wouldn't it be great if tickets were still this low!). I'm thinking of upgrading to an AP while I'm there. I have a room only reservation. This is where it gets tricky for me! I've read the post about upgrading and I just can't wrap my head around how to figure out what I would have to pay to upgrade to an AP. Would it be the current gate price minus the price I paid? Or, would it be the 2013 gate price minus the current gate price with the difference being the amount I would pay?


----------



## Robo

jillyb said:


> I've got a trip coming up in May. I have 6 day base tickets that I bought from UT in February 2013. The price for those tickets was $284.41 (wouldn't it be great if tickets were still this low!). I'm thinking of upgrading to an AP while I'm there. I have a room only reservation. This is where it gets tricky for me! I've read the post about upgrading and I just can't wrap my head around how to figure out what I would have to pay to upgrade to an AP. Would it be the current gate price minus the price I paid? Or, would it be the 2013 gate price minus the current gate price with the difference being the amount I would pay?



Since your tickets were minted BEFORE Feb. 2017, you'd use the 2016 "Disney price" for their upgrade value.
Subtract that value from the current (at the time you upgrade) AP price.


----------



## jillyb

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## cmorris303

How do you know the date your tickets were minted when buying from UT?  Is there a way to know ahead of time? Just trying to run numbers if we were to possibly upgrade to APs.


----------



## razsav

My upgrade/bridging experience was a complete failure.  I've bridged UT tickets before and I was given the gate price.  This time, I tried three different guest services locations and all three times, it didn't work.

I currently have a Platinum Plus AP, I was trying to apply a 7 day PH MYW ticket (bought last month before the price increase and change to Theme Park tickets) and renew to a DVC Gold pass.  I was able to upgrade, but not for the amount I expected to pay.

I stopped at the AK guest services location.  They scanned my unused 7 day PH ticket and told me it was worth less than what I paid for it.  (I believe UT tickets scan at the wholesale rate.)  I said thanks and moved on.

This time, I stopped outside MK guest services and I received the exact same information as at AK.  I inquired about matching to Disney gate price, and the cast member said, nope, I can only offer you what the ticket is scanning for.

Next stop was at the guest services location inside Liberty Square in the MK.  Again, it was scanning for a lower amount than what I paid for the ticket.  I explained what it should be, he talked to a supervisor and she said that he could credit me for what I paid for it since I had my receipt with me.  He didn't have any record of the pricing before the ticket prices increased.

I thought about leaving and trying another place, but I decided to just do the upgrade.  The other two locations weren't even offering what I paid through UT.

A few days later, I stopped in again during the day at MK guest services, and ended up speaking with a supervisor.  I told  her I didn't think the amount had been calculated right.  After a lot of figuring, she told me that it was correct.  Disney doesn't match to gate prices when upgrading to an AP.

I guess I could have tried other locations, but I was very frustrated.  In the end, I would have saved money just renewing online through Disney before the price increase.


----------



## lanejudy

razsav said:


> I've bridged UT tickets before and I was given the gate price.



For a couple of years now, the amounted credited towards an upgrade has depended upon when you purchased the tickets (or more precisely when they were minted).  Since you purchased tickets prior to last month’s increase, you would only get the value of that ticket as of Oct. 15th.  Not “full gate price.”  You can check the first post of this thread for a link to see how much that should have been.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## themommy

Would there be any advantages to getting my package tickets upgraded to an AP before I go?  I know they won’t be activated until I enter the park. My daughter upgraded a couple of weeks ago when she got to the parks and it was not letting her get her pictures. I was wondering if getting it paid for ahead of time would alleviate that problem. Also, will I be able to see and book with my AP discount online if done now?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## razsav

lanejudy said:


> For a couple of years now, the amounted credited towards an upgrade has depended upon when you purchased the tickets (or more precisely when they were minted).  Since you purchased tickets prior to last month’s increase, you would only get the value of that ticket as of Oct. 15th.  Not “full gate price.”  You can check the first post of this thread for a link to see how much that should have been.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


Yes, I fully understand what I should have received.  I DID NOT receive the Disney price as of October 15th.  I was given the exact credit for what I paid through UT.  Like I said, I tried three different times, spoke with a supervisor.  I specifically asked for the price on October 15th.


----------



## Robo

razsav said:


> Yes, I fully understand what I should have received.  I DID NOT receive the Disney price as of October 15th.  I was given the exact credit for what I paid through UT.  Like I said, I tried three different times, spoke with a supervisor.  I specifically asked for the price on October 15th.



Disney has no way of knowing what you paid for your tickets from UT.
They only know what UT paid Disney for the tickets.


----------



## Robo

cmorris303 said:


> How do you know the date your tickets were minted when buying from UT?  Is there a way to know ahead of time? Just trying to run numbers if we were to possibly upgrade to APs.


Make direct contact with UT and ask.


----------



## Robo

themommy said:


> Would there be any advantages to getting my package tickets upgraded to an AP before I go?  I know they won’t be activated until I enter the park. My daughter upgraded a couple of weeks ago when she got to the parks and it was not letting her get her pictures. I was wondering if getting it paid for ahead of time would alleviate that problem. Also, will I be able to see and book with my AP discount online if done now?  Thanks for any help.


It will be more likely that any "issues" with the new AP (such as Memory Maker photos) would be less
problematic if you had the AP certificate in your MDX account before your trip.

Discounts may not be available until after you activate the AP, but you can always ask.


----------



## themommy

Robo said:


> It will be more likely that any "issues" with the new AP (such as Memory Maker photos) would be less
> problematic if you had the AP certificate in your MDX account before your trip.
> 
> Discounts may not be available until after you activate the AP, but you can always ask.


Thanks so much!


----------



## DIS_MERI

razsav said:


> My upgrade/bridging experience was a complete failure.  I've bridged UT tickets before and I was given the gate price.  This time, I tried three different guest services locations and all three times, it didn't work.
> 
> I currently have a Platinum Plus AP, I was trying to apply a 7 day PH MYW ticket (bought last month before the price increase and change to Theme Park tickets) and renew to a DVC Gold pass.  I was able to upgrade, but not for the amount I expected to pay.
> 
> I stopped at the AK guest services location.  They scanned my unused 7 day PH ticket and told me it was worth less than what I paid for it.  (I believe UT tickets scan at the wholesale rate.)  I said thanks and moved on.
> 
> This time, I stopped outside MK guest services and I received the exact same information as at AK.  I inquired about matching to Disney gate price, and the cast member said, nope, I can only offer you what the ticket is scanning for.
> 
> Next stop was at the guest services location inside Liberty Square in the MK.  Again, it was scanning for a lower amount than what I paid for the ticket.  I explained what it should be, he talked to a supervisor and she said that he could credit me for what I paid for it since I had my receipt with me.  He didn't have any record of the pricing before the ticket prices increased.
> 
> I thought about leaving and trying another place, but I decided to just do the upgrade.  The other two locations weren't even offering what I paid through UT.
> 
> A few days later, I stopped in again during the day at MK guest services, and ended up speaking with a supervisor.  I told  her I didn't think the amount had been calculated right.  After a lot of figuring, she told me that it was correct.  Disney doesn't match to gate prices when upgrading to an AP.
> 
> I guess I could have tried other locations, but I was very frustrated.  In the end, I would have saved money just renewing online through Disney before the price increase.


I had similar problems at the end of September and I was super frustrated.  I ended up trying one last time at International Gateway and it went exactly as I had initially expected.  Quick and easy.  Next month I'll be upgrading a ticket for DD16 to DVC Gold and I plan to visit the IG first.  I wouldn't have bothered to buy a ticket to upgrade, but we weren't planning to get her an AP when I first bought the ticket and I don't need a a spare ticket.


----------



## Lewisc

Robo said:


> Disney has no way of knowing what you paid for your tickets from UT.
> They only know what UT paid Disney for the tickets.


Poster said he was offered what UT paid, wholesale price. CM allowed  what the poster paid UT when the poster produced a receipt showing what he paid UT.

A new policy?


----------



## Robo

Lewisc said:


> A new policy?



Anything is _possible_, but unlikely.
That would render the tickets from the authorized resellers "inferior" to WDW-purchased tickets.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Robo

DIS_MERI said:


> I had similar problems at the end of September and I was super frustrated.  I ended up trying one last time at International Gateway and it went exactly as I had initially expected.  Quick and easy.  Next month I'll be upgrading a ticket for DD16 to DVC Gold and I plan to visit the IG first.  I wouldn't have bothered to buy a ticket to upgrade, but we weren't planning to get her an AP when I first bought the ticket and I don't need a a spare ticket.


That plan is fine. Hope all goes well.
But just know that the chance that you would encounter the same CMs at any of the ticket locations
rather slim. And it is the CM who can make or break a transaction.


----------



## VickiVM

Can someone verify UT’s refund policy. When I purchased mailed passes just prior to Oct 16, the site said they were refundable if not activated/linked on MDE. I assumed that meant prior to their Feb expiration. But via email, UT says they are not refundable because Disney no longer sells that ticket (4+1MYW). I can’t imagine they didn’t know this last month and could have explicitly say they would be refundable only through 10/15.


----------



## Robo

VickiVM said:


> Can someone verify UT’s refund policy. When I purchased mailed passes just prior to Oct 16, the site said they were refundable if not activated/linked on MDE. I assumed that meant prior to their Feb expiration. But via email, UT says they are not refundable because Disney no longer sells that ticket (4+1MYW). I can’t imagine they didn’t know this last month and could have explicitly say they would be refundable only through 10/15.



There is nobody here who can "verify" further a company's policy for which you have already received an official company response.

BTW,  You say your ticket is a "4+1MYW" which means that it is simply a regular _5-day_ MYW ticket.
It is the fact that it is a MYW (Magic Your Way) ticket is what makes it an "old" type of WDW that is no longer sold by Disney.

I can tell you that if you just continue to hold onto that ticket, you will be able to trade in it's original value (5-day MYW) toward a new ticket at a future time which you will be going to WDW.


----------



## VickiVM

Robo said:


> There is nobody here who can "verify" further a company's policy for which you have already received an official company response


I acknowledge this is a UT response, but even CM’s often pass along misinformation to guests. Simply was wandering if anyone else encountered the same response, or had a different experience. Thanks.


----------



## razsav

Lewisc said:


> Poster said he was offered what UT paid, wholesale price. CM allowed  what the poster paid UT when the poster produced a receipt showing what he paid UT.
> 
> A new policy?



It's probably a waste of time, but I'm going to call  Disney ticketing and inquire about their policy.  I have nothing to lose at this point. During my attempt to bridge my ticket to an AP, I spoke with 5 different cast members.  One cast member called a supervisor, and my last Disney contact was with a supervisor.


----------



## Lewisc

Robo said:


> Anything is _possible_, but unlikely.
> That would render the tickets from the authorized resellers "inferior" to WDW-purchased tickets.
> 
> Stay tuned.


One could say present (old?) policy treats third party tickets better then tickets sold by Wdw, UT customers get a credit which exceeds their purchase price. Guests purchasing tickets from disney get credit equal to the amount paid.New system, if true, offers parity. Your purchase price is credited. 
Of course you'd "lose" your discount. UT doesn't sell discounted APs. No logical reason to allow for a back door discount. 

Disney stopped bridging to current gate price. This is a logical next step.

We could make a list of loopholes which closed as Disney updated systems. You use to keep your hotel rate if you checked in the day before seasonal rate changes.


----------



## Robo

Stay tuned.


----------



## Lsdolphin

razsav said:


> My upgrade/bridging experience was a complete failure.  I've bridged UT tickets before and I was given the gate price.  This time, I tried three different guest services locations and all three times, it didn't work.
> 
> I currently have a Platinum Plus AP, I was trying to apply a 7 day PH MYW ticket (bought last month before the price increase and change to Theme Park tickets) and renew to a DVC Gold pass.  I was able to upgrade, but not for the amount I expected to pay.
> 
> I stopped at the AK guest services location.  They scanned my unused 7 day PH ticket and told me it was worth less than what I paid for it.  (I believe UT tickets scan at the wholesale rate.)  I said thanks and moved on.
> 
> This time, I stopped outside MK guest services and I received the exact same information as at AK.  I inquired about matching to Disney gate price, and the cast member said, nope, I can only offer you what the ticket is scanning for.
> 
> Next stop was at the guest services location inside Liberty Square in the MK.  Again, it was scanning for a lower amount than what I paid for the ticket.  I explained what it should be, he talked to a supervisor and she said that he could credit me for what I paid for it since I had my receipt with me.  He didn't have any record of the pricing before the ticket prices increased.
> 
> I thought about leaving and trying another place, but I decided to just do the upgrade.  The other two locations weren't even offering what I paid through UT.
> 
> A few days later, I stopped in again during the day at MK guest services, and ended up speaking with a supervisor.  I told  her I didn't think the amount had been calculated right.  After a lot of figuring, she told me that it was correct.  Disney doesn't match to gate prices when upgrading to an AP.
> 
> I guess I could have tried other locations, but I was very frustrated.  In the end, I would have saved money just renewing online through Disney before the price increase.




I had exactly the same experience and wasted a lot of time going from guest services at DS where I Waited for over an hour for my name to be called before I gave up and left. The following day I took my unused UT 5day base ticket to guest services just inside MK and they insisted my ticket was worth less than what I had paid and refused to credit my purchase price for the UT ticket toward my AP renewal.  I then went to the guest service in Liberty Square and had same experience.  The next day I had the same experience at HS. Finally at EPCOT guest services I was so frustrated I told the CM to just forget the whole thing I just wasn't going to renew my AP after all that I was aware that people were being given at least the value paid for the tickets purchased from UT as a credit toward the purchase of AP or more expensive tix. She also tried to tell me that UT tix were purchased by UT from Disney at a discounted price and then they added their own charge onto the tix.  When I turned to leave without purchasing the AP she told me to wait that she would make an exception for me and give me the credit for price I purchased the UT ticket for.  I did show her as i had all of the Previous CMs my receipt for the UT tix which I had on my phone. She then proceeded to hand write a receipt showing an extra credit toward purchase price of my AP renewal.  So it took me a total of four days waiting in lines to renew my AP.  Actually the last attempt at EPCOT I entered Park at rope drop and was first person to enter the guest services.  All CMs were friendly but firmly refusing to give me the credit for the amount I had paid for my UT ticket....my experience was from 10/19-10/22.


----------



## Robo

Lsdolphin said:


> I had exactly the same experience and wasted a lot of time going from guest services at DS where I Waited for over an hour for my name to be called before I gave up and left. The following day I took my unused UT 5day base ticket to guest services just inside MK and they insisted my ticket was worth less than what I had paid and refused to credit my purchase price for the UT ticket toward my AP renewal.  I then went to the guest service in Liberty Square and had same experience.  The next day I had the same experience at HS. Finally at EPCOT guest services I was so frustrated I told the CM to just forget the whole thing I just wasn't going to renew my AP after all that I was aware that people were being given at least the value paid for the tickets purchased from UT as a credit toward the purchase of AP or more expensive tix.
> 
> 1. She also tried to tell me that UT tix were purchased by UT from Disney at a discounted price and then they added their own charge onto the tix.
> 
> When I turned to leave without purchasing the AP she told me to wait that she would make an exception for me and give me the credit for price I purchased the UT ticket for.  I did show her as i had all of the Previous CMs my receipt for the UT tix which I had on my phone. She then proceeded to hand write a receipt showing an extra credit toward purchase price of my AP renewal.  So it took me a total of four days waiting in lines to renew my AP.  Actually the last attempt at EPCOT I entered Park at rope drop and was first person to enter the guest services.
> 
> 2. All CMs were friendly but firmly refusing to give me the credit for the amount I had paid for my UT ticket....


1. That IS exactly what happens with ticket discounters.
2. Very sad.  Very incorrect.


----------



## themommy

Robo said:


> It will be more likely that any "issues" with the new AP (such as Memory Maker photos) would be less
> problematic if you had the AP certificate in your MDX account before your trip.
> 
> Discounts may not be available until after you activate the AP, but you can always ask.


I called tonight to get my AP before we go. After 30 minutes and her talking with someone she came back and said she couldn’t do it. She said since I was using the tickets in the package that I had purchased, I have to wait and do it at the park when I get there. Bad information or maybe they just won’t do that on the phone anymore?


----------



## Zuzupj

I was just successful in adding the PH option online to my MYW package purchased pre Oct 16 without having the base tickets adjusted to the new ticket system prices. My trip is the week before Easter next year and I thought I was going to have to pay the adjusted price on top of the PH price but I didn’t so that was nice. For 3 adult, 1 child, 6 day base tickets in the new system vs old system it is an increase of about $255 and adding PH would have made my total around $575 but my total was only the PH price of 319.48.


----------



## Robo

themommy said:


> I called tonight to get my AP before we go. After 30 minutes and her talking with someone she came back and said she couldn’t do it. She said since I was using the tickets in the package that I had purchased, I have to wait and do it at the park when I get there. Bad information or maybe they just won’t do that on the phone anymore?



Were you trying to upgrade the tickets to AP for ALL of the guests who are part of your package or
just YOUR ticket?


----------



## DarX

The latest report of being unable to bridge UT tickets at gate prices has me concerned. Has anyone successfully bridges a new pricing UT ticket in recent days?


----------



## themommy

Robo said:


> Were you trying to upgrade the tickets to AP for ALL of the guests who are part of your package or
> just YOUR ticket?


Just me. Is that where my problem is?


----------



## hiroMYhero

themommy said:


> Just me. Is that where my problem is?


Yes, because with a package, every person needs the same exact type of ticket media - no exceptions.


----------



## themommy

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, because with a package, every person needs the same exact type of ticket media - no exceptions.


Okey dokey.  I’ll do it when we get there then. Thanks bunches!


----------



## hoffj070

In the past we have always purchased a room only and then separate tickets from Undercover Tourist. When we’ve wanted to upgrade the type of ticket (i.e. 1-park/day to park hopper) or add on days, we’ve had to wait until we’ve arrived to WDW to do so. With the new date-based system, I was curious if tickets purchased from a 3rd party like Undercover Tourist can be adjusted on the WDW site once they are linked to your MDE or if you still have to wait until you’re on-site to do so in person.

Also wondering how this would apply if I need to change the date the ticket is valid for due to a change in plans. If purchased through UT can we adjust the start date of the ticket if the trip shifts one week or would we be stuck doing that once we’re on-site and thus have issues making fast passes in advance?

Just trying to understand if there’s a hindrance to continuing to buy from UT if you may want to change tickets as I believe in my reading if I purchase direct from Disney I can do all of this online myself with the new tickets.

Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## hiroMYhero

hoffj070 said:


> In the past we have always purchased a room only and then separate tickets from Undercover Tourist. When we’ve wanted to upgrade the type of ticket (i.e. 1-park/day to park hopper) or add on days, we’ve had to wait until we’ve arrived to WDW to do so. With the new date-based system, I was curious if tickets purchased from a 3rd party like Undercover Tourist can be adjusted on the WDW site once they are linked to your MDE or if you still have to wait until you’re on-site to do so in person.
> 
> Also wondering how this would apply if I need to change the date the ticket is valid for due to a change in plans. If purchased through UT can we adjust the start date of the ticket if the trip shifts one week or would we be stuck doing that once we’re on-site and thus have issues making fast passes in advance?
> 
> Just trying to understand if there’s a hindrance to continuing to buy from UT if you may want to change tickets as I believe in my reading if I purchase direct from Disney I can do all of this online myself with the new tickets.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight.


In the new ticket system FAQ by @rteetz , this new system allows for changes and modifications of any linked ticket. It no longer matters where you bought your Theme Park Tickets as there is immediacy in managing your linked tickets.


----------



## wishesUT

We have a vacation package starting this Saturday that includes the Park Hopper Plus tickets. It looks like the weather isn't going to be too nice while we're there. I'm thinking it's probably too late for us to downgrade our tickets as Disney probably doesn't like to do this. Correct? Any recommendations on ways to maximize the value if we can't change to just the Park Hopper and the water park isn't an option for us because it's too cold?


----------



## hiroMYhero

wishesUT said:


> We have a vacation package starting this Saturday that includes the Park Hopper Plus tickets. It looks like the weather isn't going to be too nice while we're there. I'm thinking it's probably too late for us to downgrade our tickets as Disney probably doesn't like to do this. Correct? Any recommendations on ways to maximize the value if we can't change to just the Park Hopper and the water park isn't an option for us because it's too cold?


You won’t be able to alter/downgrade your tickets. The miniature golf venues may be a better use of your “plus” option.


----------



## wishesUT

hiroMYhero said:


> You won’t be able to alter/downgrade your tickets. The miniature golf venues may be a better use of your “plus” option.



Thank you! Lesson learned. I'm sure they would have let us upgrade after arriving.


----------



## robinb

DarX said:


> The latest report of being unable to bridge UT tickets at gate prices has me concerned. Has anyone successfully bridges a new pricing UT ticket in recent days?


I thought they hadn’t been bridged to gate prices for a while. I thought they had been bridged to ‘advance purchase’ pricing but even that doesn’t seem to be the case. I’m worried that I’ll lose money .


----------



## WalkDisneyWorld

Because I’ve been following this thread for a few months in anticipation of potentially upgrading my family members to annual passes, I wanted to share my experience to hopefully help others.

I purchased an annual pass for myself(for discounts) through the Disney website in September and purchased discounted 5-day PH tickets for the rest of my family through Boardwalk ticketing in September as well. On Monday, November 12, I went to guest services at Disney Springs to activate my AP & to inquire about the cost of upgrading the rest of my family. I was quoted $451.56 per 5 day ticket to upgrade to Platinum APs, which was what I had thought it would be after using Robo’s upgrading links. I wanted to make certain that I was correct, however,(and I was, thanks to Robo!), and honestly hadn’t quite decided to really go through with it yet, so I waited...until the very last park day on Saturday, November 17. I was nervous about getting the same price, but felt that at least I had a previous quote to share. I had planned to go to guest services at AK before we left, but happened upon a passholder kiosk in front of the Mercantile that I wasn’t aware was there.(Is it always?) Because I am a new passholder, I felt that I could approach it and ask if upgrading my family there was possible. It was, and was very simple. (No line either!) It probably only took 15 minutes or less and the price was exactly what I got when doing the math through Robo’s link(and also the same as the DS quote on Monday). I didn’t get “gate price” credited, only “pre-arrival” price, but I never expected to get that because of information I had read here. I had gone into upgrading with the idea that if I got “gate price” credit for my ticket, I would receive it as a blessing; if not, I was still getting a discount in the long run on my next 2 trips.

My experience was a good one, and I wanted to thank Robo for always providing good, solid information. Also thank you to those on this thread for sharing your experiences—good or bad!—because it helps those like me to have an idea of what to expect. Hoping my input can help others, too!


----------



## Robo

WalkDisneyWorld said:


> -I didn’t get “gate price” credited, only “pre-arrival” price, but I never expected to get that because of information I had read here. I had gone into upgrading with the idea that if I got “gate price” credit for my ticket, I would receive it as a blessing; if not, I was still getting a discount in the long run on my next 2 trips.
> 
> My experience was a good one, and I wanted to thank Robo for always providing good, solid information. Also thank you to those on this thread for sharing your experiences—good or bad!—because it helps those like me to have an idea of what to expect. Hoping my input can help others, too!



I'm so glad that you reported your good result.
I'm happy that your info from the Ticket Sticky was correct.



DarX said:


> The latest report of being unable to bridge UT tickets at gate prices has me concerned. Has anyone successfully bridges a new pricing UT ticket in recent days?


Regarding "gate price."
For decades, "gate price" was the common term that was used when discussing the price of a WDW ticket. Back then, the price for any given ticket, whether ordered in advance or purchased in-person, was the same.

HOWEVER, in recent years, Disney has started charging an EXTRA up-charge for tickets purchased in-person at the "gate."
(Actually, tickets bought in-person _anywhere_ at Disney World.)
THAT is now the true WDW "gate price" (but, that price is RARELY posted on line.)
In _recent_ years, the prices quoted on-line are based on ordering tickets in advance via the web or by phone. Those lists of "Disney prices" are found on the Disney sites and from the authorized ticket sellers sites.

The CONFUSION in discussing WDW prices is that many stilll continue to *say*, "gate price"
when they actually *should be* saying "pre-arrival" price.

There is no reason for a guest to expect to "get" the "gate price" for an existing pre-ordered ticket during an upgrade transaction...
*because*, the guest is *not being charged the "gate price"* for the NEW (upgraded) TICKET during the upgrade process.
So... the guest is not losing any money or value if the upgrade transaction is correctly performed by the Disney CM using the "pre-arrival" prices for all tickets concerned.

I, and many others, can accidentally continue to discuss (in error) the two price sets under the same umbrella term, "gate price."
I'm afraid that will continue be an issue of "term confusion" for quite awhile.

That said, the situation is that guests SHOULD be given the full Disney price listed on-line
("pre-arrival price") for their third-party authorized discounter tickets in the upgrade transaction.
That price is based on the date when that discounted ticket was minted by Disney and
sent to the authorized discounter.

The info on pricing that I have provided in post #6 "Cost to Upgrade Tickets" (*HERE*) near the top of the Ticket Sticky thread (the thread on which we are now posting) should reveal the correct value a guest _should_ be getting when upgrading a specific ticket.

Thanks again to @WalkDisneyWorld for posting recent firsthand experience (based on coordinating answers from two different ticket locations) that backs up this information.


----------



## robinb

WalkDisneyWorld said:


> Because I’ve been following this thread for a few months in anticipation of potentially upgrading my family members to annual passes, I wanted to share my experience to hopefully help others.
> 
> I purchased an annual pass for myself(for discounts) through the Disney website in September and purchased discounted 5-day PH tickets for the rest of my family through Boardwalk ticketing in September as well. On Monday, November 12, I went to guest services at Disney Springs to activate my AP & to inquire about the cost of upgrading the rest of my family. I was quoted $451.56 per 5 day ticket to upgrade to Platinum APs, which was what I had thought it would be after using Robo’s upgrading links. I wanted to make certain that I was correct, however,(and I was, thanks to Robo!), and honestly hadn’t quite decided to really go through with it yet, so I waited...until the very last park day on Saturday, November 17. I was nervous about getting the same price, but felt that at least I had a previous quote to share. I had planned to go to guest services at AK before we left, but happened upon a passholder kiosk in front of the Mercantile that I wasn’t aware was there.(Is it always?) Because I am a new passholder, I felt that I could approach it and ask if upgrading my family there was possible. It was, and was very simple. (No line either!) It probably only took 15 minutes or less and the price was exactly what I got when doing the math through Robo’s link(and also the same as the DS quote on Monday). I didn’t get “gate price” credited, only “pre-arrival” price, but I never expected to get that because of information I had read here. I had gone into upgrading with the idea that if I got “gate price” credit for my ticket, I would receive it as a blessing; if not, I was still getting a discount in the long run on my next 2 trips.
> 
> My experience was a good one, and I wanted to thank Robo for always providing good, solid information. Also thank you to those on this thread for sharing your experiences—good or bad!—because it helps those like me to have an idea of what to expect. Hoping my input can help others, too!


Thank you!  That is my expectation. We’ll see in January. If Disney plays games on the value of my UT PH then we won’t renew.


----------



## WalkDisneyWorld

Robo said:


> I'm so glad that you reported your good result.
> I'm happy that your info from the Ticket Sticky was correct.
> 
> 
> 
> The info on pricing that I have provided in post #6 "Cost to Upgrade Tickets" (*HERE*) near the top of the Ticket Sticky thread (the thread on which we are now posting) should reveal the correct value a guest _should_ be getting when upgrading a specific ticket.
> 
> Thanks again to @WalkDisneyWorld for posting recent firsthand experience (based on coordinating answers from two different ticket locations) that backs up this information.




Awww...thanks, @Robo! I was truly grateful that I didn’t have to attempt my transaction in blind faith because of the info here. Glad my specific example can be of some help!


----------



## WalkDisneyWorld

robinb said:


> Thank you!  That is my expectation. We’ll see in January. If Disney plays games on the value of my UT PH then we won’t renew.




You’re welcome. I hope your experience is as straightforward as mine! Knowing my numbers in advance helped, so you are already ahead of the game by knowing that!


----------



## ewturner

WalkDisneyWorld said:


> Because I’ve been following this thread for a few months in anticipation of potentially upgrading my family members to annual passes, I wanted to share my experience to hopefully help others.
> 
> I purchased an annual pass for myself(for discounts) through the Disney website in September and purchased discounted 5-day PH tickets for the rest of my family through Boardwalk ticketing in September as well. On Monday, November 12, I went to guest services at Disney Springs to activate my AP & to inquire about the cost of upgrading the rest of my family. I was quoted $451.56 per 5 day ticket to upgrade to Platinum APs, which was what I had thought it would be after using Robo’s upgrading links. I wanted to make certain that I was correct, however,(and I was, thanks to Robo!), and honestly hadn’t quite decided to really go through with it yet, so I waited...until the very last park day on Saturday, November 17. I was nervous about getting the same price, but felt that at least I had a previous quote to share. I had planned to go to guest services at AK before we left, but happened upon a passholder kiosk in front of the Mercantile that I wasn’t aware was there.(Is it always?) Because I am a new passholder, I felt that I could approach it and ask if upgrading my family there was possible. It was, and was very simple. (No line either!) It probably only took 15 minutes or less and the price was exactly what I got when doing the math through Robo’s link(and also the same as the DS quote on Monday). I didn’t get “gate price” credited, only “pre-arrival” price, but I never expected to get that because of information I had read here. I had gone into upgrading with the idea that if I got “gate price” credit for my ticket, I would receive it as a blessing; if not, I was still getting a discount in the long run on my next 2 trips.
> 
> My experience was a good one, and I wanted to thank Robo for always providing good, solid information. Also thank you to those on this thread for sharing your experiences—good or bad!—because it helps those like me to have an idea of what to expect. Hoping my input can help others, too!



This puts me at ease. I was starting to worry since we will be going through the upgrade process to APs in a few days.


----------



## stephanielovesmickey

Wondering if I could check my math with you to see if I’m understanding everything correctly. 

I purchased UCT 7-day Park hoppers in Feb. 2018 for our upcoming trip. We hope to upgrade these to AP this weekend. 

What I’m trying to figure out is when the tickets were “minted.” the expiration date on the tickets when I loaded them into MDE is 1/14/19. Does this mean I have 2017 or early 2018 tickets? 

Here is what I’m expecting to pay based on your (very helpful ) calculator:
Current AP: $952.11 - UCT 2017 (?) 7-day PH: $516.53 = $435.58 for upgrade. 

Does that seem right? Or, because the ticket expires in 2019, do I have 2018 tickets? If this is the case, it would be: 

Current AP: $952.11 - UCT 2018 (?) 7-day PH: $521.85 = $430.26 for upgrade. 

Not much of a difference in price, but, just wanted to make sure I have the “correct” number in my head for when we visit Guest Relations. 

Thank you so much! 



Robo said:


> I'm so glad that you reported your good result.
> I'm happy that your info from the Ticket Sticky was correct.
> 
> 
> Regarding "gate price."
> For decades, "gate price" was the common term that was used when discussing the price of a WDW ticket. Back then, the price for any given ticket, whether ordered in advance or purchased in-person, was the same.
> 
> HOWEVER, in recent years, Disney has started charging an EXTRA up-charge for tickets purchased in-person at the "gate."
> (Actually, tickets bought in-person _anywhere_ at Disney World.)
> THAT is now the true WDW "gate price" (but, that price is RARELY posted on line.)
> In _recent_ years, the prices quoted on-line are based on ordering tickets in advance via the web or by phone. Those lists of "Disney prices" are found on the Disney sites and from the authorized ticket sellers sites.
> 
> The CONFUSION in discussing WDW prices is that many stilll continue to *say*, "gate price"
> when they actually *should be* saying "pre-arrival" price.
> 
> There is no reason for a guest to expect to "get" the "gate price" for an existing pre-ordered ticket during an upgrade transaction...
> *because*, the guest is *not being charged the "gate price"* for the NEW (upgraded) TICKET during the upgrade process.
> So... the guest is not losing any money or value if the upgrade transaction is correctly performed by the Disney CM using the "pre-arrival" prices for all tickets concerned.
> 
> I, and many others, can accidentally continue to discuss (in error) the two price sets under the same umbrella term, "gate price."
> I'm afraid that will continue be an issue of "term confusion" for quite awhile.
> 
> That said, the situation is that guests SHOULD be given the full Disney price listed on-line
> ("pre-arrival price") for their third-party authorized discounter tickets in the upgrade transaction.
> That price is based on the date when that discounted ticket was minted by Disney and
> sent to the authorized discounter.
> 
> The info on pricing that I have provided in post #6 "Cost to Upgrade Tickets" (*HERE*) near the top of the Ticket Sticky thread (the thread on which we are now posting) should reveal the correct value a guest _should_ be getting when upgrading a specific ticket.
> 
> Thanks again to @WalkDisneyWorld for posting recent firsthand experience (based on coordinating answers from two different ticket locations) that backs up this information.


----------



## Robo

stephanielovesmickey said:


> I purchased UCT 7-day Park hoppers in Feb. 2018 for our upcoming trip. We hope to upgrade these to AP this weekend.
> 
> What I’m trying to figure out is when the tickets were “minted.” the expiration date on the tickets when I loaded them into MDE is 1/14/19. Does this mean I have 2017 or early 2018 tickets?


To make this simple,  contact UT and ask.
That’ll settle it in a hurry.
Have a great trip!


----------



## firefly_ris

I purchased tickets from UT a week before the recent structure change. I purchased hard tickets (not e tickets) that came with a warning that they expire on February 28th - I'm going beginning of February, so no big deal.

Anyway, today I finally linked them to my MDE and it says they are valid through 3/14/19. Not that it makes any difference for us but just found it strange. This happen to anyone else before?

Eta - oops, wrong forum. Meant to put this in the main Theme Parks forum if someone can move it!


----------



## hiroMYhero

firefly_ris said:


> I purchased tickets from UT a week before the recent structure change. I purchased hard tickets (not e tickets) that came with a warning that they expire on February 28th - I'm going beginning of February, so no big deal.
> 
> Anyway, today I finally linked them to my MDE and it says they are valid through 3/14/19. Not that it makes any difference for us but just found it strange. This happen to anyone else before?


It’s because a ticket is valid for a total of 14 days when used to enter a park. 

If you enter on 2/28, the ticket is valid through 3/14.


----------



## disfanforlife

Zuzupj said:


> I was just successful in adding the PH option online to my MYW package purchased pre Oct 16 without having the base tickets adjusted to the new ticket system prices. My trip is the week before Easter next year and I thought I was going to have to pay the adjusted price on top of the PH price but I didn’t so that was nice. For 3 adult, 1 child, 6 day base tickets in the new system vs old system it is an increase of about $255 and adding PH would have made my total around $575 but my total was only the PH price of 319.48.


I tried looking to see if I could add PH to my sons ticket but don’t see anywhere to do that. Maybe it’s because I don’t have a package.


----------



## firefly_ris

hiroMYhero said:


> It’s because a ticket is valid for a total of 14 days when used to enter a park.
> 
> If you enter on 2/28, the ticket is valid through 3/14.



Ohhh. Thank you. So I can kind of think of it like a "start use by" date.


----------



## SG131

Ok I’m back with another question. I just saw a post elsewhere that say tickets as part of a package can no longer be activated early. Since I bought tickets prior to this last round of changes where ticket cost is based on date will I still be able to activate a day early. This will REALLY screw up my plans if I can’t. Or if I can’t can I upgrade that ticket to an AP a day before it is active??


----------



## Zuzupj

disfanforlife said:


> I tried looking to see if I could add PH to my sons ticket but don’t see anywhere to do that. Maybe it’s because I don’t have a package.


I made my changes through the package reservation so I think you would have to call if you don’t have a package.


----------



## Robo

SG131 said:


> Ok I’m back with another question. I just saw a post elsewhere that say tickets as part of a package can no longer be activated early.
> Since I bought tickets prior to this last round of changes where ticket cost is based on date
> *will I still be able to activate a day early.*


*Yes.*


----------



## SG131

Robo said:


> *Yes.*


Oh good! Thank, I was worried for a second when I saw that other post! I squeezed in Candlelight Processional a day prior to my planned first park day for NPH.


----------



## pooch

Ok, I have a 3 day PH Ticket that will expire 1/19.  We aren’t going down until 2/19 so I will need to get a new ticket before our FP+ window opens on 12/27.  The ticket is an unused one purchased as part of a November 2017 Free DDP package in May 2017.  How the heck do I figure out what I paid for it so I know how much the new ticket (start date 2/25/19) should cost?!?!
Dear God, this is becoming so complicated!!!!


----------



## Robo

pooch said:


> Ok, I have a 3 day PH Ticket that will expire 1/19.  We aren’t going down until 2/19 so I will need to get a new ticket before our FP+ window opens on 12/27.  The ticket is an unused one purchased as part of a November 2017 Free DDP package in May 2017.  How the heck do I figure out what I paid for it so I know how much the new ticket (start date 2/25/19) should cost?!?!
> Dear God, this is becoming so complicated!!!!



You don't need to know what you paid for it.

Go *HERE *and look up the price of a 3-day PH in May of 2017.
That will be your ticket's "value" when traded-in on a a new ticket.

But, more important is that we don't yet know if you will even be able to upgrade to the new ticket in advance of your WDW trip.


----------



## pooch

Robo said:


> You don't need to know what you paid for it.
> 
> Go *HERE *and look up the price of a 3-day PH in May of 2017.
> That will be your ticket's "value" when traded-in on a a new ticket.
> 
> But, more important is that we don't yet know if you will even be able to upgrade to the new ticket in advance of your WDW trip.



My DD who lives in Orlando was going to do it for me.  Are you saying you aren’t sure it can be done at all prior to the actual expiration date? Prior to me being there in person? At all?


----------



## Robo

pooch said:


> My DD who lives in Orlando was going to do it for me.  Are you saying you aren’t sure it can be done at all prior to the actual expiration date? Prior to me being there in person? At all?



We know that the upgrade CAN be done by a guest in-person at WDW.

But, you didn't mention that in the original question.

It should not matter who does the upgrade as long as the actual hard ticket is in their possession, or has been transferred to that guest's MDX account.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

Question about upgrading a MYW ticket to an AP: my husband and I plan to upgrade our family’s tickets to AP’s. It’s a Christmas surprise for our son so we plan to have his grandma watch him that day. Does he need to be with us in order for us to upgrade his ticket? We need his AP to be active so we can all book FP’s for a late January trip.


----------



## Robo

NotTheBatesMotel said:


> Question about upgrading a MYW ticket to an AP: my husband and I plan to upgrade our family’s tickets to AP’s. It’s a Christmas surprise for our son so we plan to have his grandma watch him that day. Does he need to be with us in order for us to upgrade his ticket? We need his AP to be active so we can all book FP’s for a late January trip.



The rule is that all guests *18 years and older *activating an AP must be present with legal photo ID. Younger kids don't need to be present.


----------



## pooch

Robo said:


> We know that the upgrade CAN be done by a guest in-person at WDW.
> 
> But, you didn't mention that in the original question.
> 
> It should not matter who does the upgrade as long as the actual hard ticket is in their possession, or has been transferred to that guest's MDX account.



The ticket was originally hers.  She transferred it to me cuz she has an AP.  Will she have to transfer it back, upgrade, then transfer it back to me?


----------



## Robo

pooch said:


> The ticket was originally hers.  She transferred it to me cuz she has an AP.
> 
> *Will she have to transfer it back, upgrade, then transfer it back to me?*



That should work.

Otherwise, I don't see how she could upgrade the ticket if she does not have direct access to that ticket.


----------



## DarX

Hoping someone can spot check my plan before I pull the trigger. 

Family of 6 - 1 child aged the rest are over 10. Florida residents.

Looking for the most efficient tickets to purchase and bridge to annual passes. Hope to end up with 1 adult gold pass, 4 silver adult passes, and 1 child silver pass. The main reason for the 1 gold pass is for the photo perk.

I checked UT and Visit Orlando. Seems Visit Orlando is significantly cheaper with the "GIFT" coupon code right now for Black Friday.

Here's what I'm seeing, using a park start date of 12/27/18:

Best option: 
Purchase 1 Adult 10 day park hopper+ from Visit Orlando for $562.93, current Disney Value is $634.63. Cost to bridge to a Gold Pass $13.96.

Purchase 4 Adult 7 day 1 park per day from Visit Orlando for $1,806.28. Current Disney Value is $2,027.28. Cost to bridge all to a Silver Pass $13.28

Purchase 1 Child 10 day 1 park per day from Visit Orlando for $451.81. Current Disney Value is $507.15. Cost to bridge $2.99

Total paid to Visit Orlando: $2,821.08 (current Disney Value $3,169.06)
Cost to bridge (total): $30.23
Total cost: $2,851.31. Savings $317.75 (10.03%)

Does this look right? I would be able to use the park tickets during what is typically a black out period for passholders, then upgrade on the last day for $30.23?


----------



## Robo

DarX said:


> Hoping someone can spot check my plan before I pull the trigger.
> 
> Family of 6 - 1 child aged the rest are over 10. Florida residents.
> 
> Looking for the most efficient tickets to purchase and bridge to annual passes. Hope to end up with 1 adult gold pass, 4 silver adult passes, and 1 child silver pass. The main reason for the 1 gold pass is for the photo perk.
> 
> I checked UT and Visit Orlando. Seems Visit Orlando is significantly cheaper with the "GIFT" coupon code right now for Black Friday.
> 
> Here's what I'm seeing, using a park start date of 12/27/18:
> 
> Best option:
> Purchase 1 Adult 10 day park hopper+ from Visit Orlando for $562.93, current Disney Value is $634.63. Cost to bridge to a Gold Pass $13.96.
> 
> Purchase 4 Adult 7 day 1 park per day from Visit Orlando for $1,806.28. Current Disney Value is $2,027.28. Cost to bridge all to a Silver Pass $13.28
> 
> Purchase 1 Child 10 day 1 park per day from Visit Orlando for $451.81. Current Disney Value is $507.15. Cost to bridge $2.99
> 
> Total paid to Visit Orlando: $2,821.08 (current Disney Value $3,169.06)
> Cost to bridge (total): $30.23
> Total cost: $2,851.31. Savings $317.75 (10.03%)
> 
> 1. Does this look right?
> 2. I would be able to use the park tickets during what is typically a black out period for passholders, then upgrade on the last day for $30.23?



1. Looks right.

2. Yes. You would be able to use the park tickets during what is typically a black out period for passholders, then upgrade on the last day.


----------



## pooch

Wow, even better than ParkSavers!  Also a reputable seller? And can the print-at-home tickets be inmediately linked to MDE so I can make FP+?


----------



## DarX

Maybe easier to follow - on a per ticket basis, w/ 12/27 start date:

*FL Resident Gold Pass Cost*: $648.59
10 Day Park Hopper Plus
Disney Value: $634.63
Visit Orlando Price: $562.93
Bridge cost: $13.96/ea
Savings: $71.70/ea

*FL Resident Silver Pass Cost:* $510.14
7 Day 1 Park Per Day (Adult)
Disney Value: $506.82
Visit Orlando Price: $451.57
Bridge Cost: $3.32/ea
Savings: $55.25/ea

*FL Resident Silver Pass Cost:* $510.14
Child 10 Day 1 Park Per Day
Disney Value: $507.15
Visit Orlando Price: $451.87
Bridge Cost: $2.99/ea
Savings: $55.28/ea

I don't anticipate using the Hopper Plus benefit, so is it safe to assume that I can still upgrade that to a silver pass without losing any value?


----------



## DarX

pooch said:


> Wow, even better than ParkSavers!  Also a reputable seller? And can the print-at-home tickets be inmediately linked to MDE so I can make FP+?



They're the official agency for the city of Orlando so I'd say they are safe.


----------



## pooch

Thanks!  Any idea about linking?


----------



## DarX

How are the new flexible date tickets valued? I can't find a comparable ticket on WDW website.


----------



## Robo

DarX said:


> I don't anticipate using the Hopper Plus benefit, so is it safe to assume that I can still upgrade that to a silver pass without losing any value?


Yes.


----------



## DarX

Ok, just called Disney to get flex ticket prices, since they aren't on the website for some reason.

4 day base ticket 1 park per day WITH FLEXIBLE DATES for an adult is $473.93. That same ticket on Visit Orlando right now when using the GIFT code and the black Friday deal is $382.44 per ticket or a savings of $91.49 per ticket. MUCH BETTER savings and best I've seen so I pulled the trigger. That leaves me with a bridge price of $36.21 per ticket (times 5 tix) for a silver pass and $174.66 for the gold pass. Total bridge price of $355.71. Total savings of $548.93. I opted to ship the tickets at $14.95 so the actual savings is $533.98 across 6 tickets. 

I'm stoked! Roughly 17% savings, and I will use Disney Gift cards for the balance that I also got at a discount. Thanks for the help!

To answer the linking - the tickets can either be picked up for shipped via FedEx. No email option.


----------



## pooch

Pulled the trigger too, $665 for 1 adult - 1 child 3 day PH.  Even with the $14.95 shipping, a savings of $20 over the best price I could find on line and $66 over Disney.


----------



## kelma

Thanks so much for this helpful thread! Probably a stupid question here, but do we calculate using the Disney price pre or post tax added?


----------



## Robo

kelma said:


> Thanks so much for this helpful thread! Probably a stupid question here, but do we calculate using the Disney price pre or post tax added?



ALL ticket prices used in the equation should INCLUDE the tax.
That way, the final answer will also INCLUDE the tax.


----------



## nycdisneygal

Am thinking of buying the tix from visit orlando. Is it correct that I can upgrade ANY to the (non Fl resident) PLatinum pass??   Which is best option if I plan to upgrade to AP as soon as I arrive in Orlando? I have never done the upgrade


----------



## DarX

nycdisneygal said:


> Am thinking of buying the tix from visit orlando. Is it correct that I can upgrade ANY to the (non Fl resident) PLatinum pass??   Which is best option if I plan to upgrade to AP as soon as I arrive in Orlando? I have never done the upgrade



That’s my understanding. I found the best value to be the Visit Orlando flexible date 4 day 1 park per day tickets with the code GIFT.


----------



## bluemoon9

I wasn't planning to buy tickets today, but that deal seemed too good to pass up. Thanks for the heads up! I am considering upgrading to annual passes and it seems this would be a good bridging opportunity.  My apologies if this is covered somewhere, but has anyone upgraded to an annual pass on the app?  Recently someone posted about upgrading/bridging to an annual pass on the app without any issues.  Everything I have read states that you must do so in person.


----------



## DarX

bluemoon9 said:


> I wasn't planning to buy tickets today, but that deal seemed too good to pass up. Thanks for the heads up! I am considering upgrading to annual passes and it seems this would be a good bridging opportunity.  My apologies if this is covered somewhere, but has anyone upgraded to an annual pass on the app?  Recently someone posted about upgrading/bridging to an annual pass on the app without any issues.  Everything I have read states that you must do so in person.



I'll let you know once I get my tickets since I intend to bridge mine to an AP.


----------



## AngiTN

bluemoon9 said:


> I wasn't planning to buy tickets today, but that deal seemed too good to pass up. Thanks for the heads up! I am considering upgrading to annual passes and it seems this would be a good bridging opportunity.  My apologies if this is covered somewhere, but has anyone upgraded to an annual pass on the app?  *Recently someone posted about upgrading/bridging to an annual pass on the app without any issues.  Everything I have read states that you must do so in person*.


My friend (with my help) upgraded her ticket to an AP without any issues. It does have to be done while AT Disney, so I guess you'd call that "in person". The option to do it disappears unless the app "sees" you are on property using the location services.


----------



## AngiTN

DarX said:


> *Ok, just called Disney to get flex ticket prices, since they aren't on the website for some reason.*
> 
> 4 day base ticket 1 park per day WITH FLEXIBLE DATES for an adult is $473.93. That same ticket on Visit Orlando right now when using the GIFT code and the black Friday deal is $382.44 per ticket or a savings of $91.49 per ticket. MUCH BETTER savings and best I've seen so I pulled the trigger. That leaves me with a bridge price of $36.21 per ticket (times 5 tix) for a silver pass and $174.66 for the gold pass. Total bridge price of $355.71. Total savings of $548.93. I opted to ship the tickets at $14.95 so the actual savings is $533.98 across 6 tickets.
> 
> I'm stoked! Roughly 17% savings, and I will use Disney Gift cards for the balance that I also got at a discount. Thanks for the help!
> 
> To answer the linking - the tickets can either be picked up for shipped via FedEx. No email option.


They are there. You didn't go far enough in the purchase process to find them
Click the type of ticket, number of days, date, number of tickets, and continue
That's where you see the Flexible date add on option


----------



## DarX

AngiTN said:


> They are there. You didn't go far enough in the purchase process to find them
> Click the type of ticket, number of days, date, number of tickets, and continue
> That's where you see the Flexible date add on option



You’re right! Counter intuitive for sure. The rep on the phone couldn’t even find it and told me it must be a glitch. Price is accurate though.


----------



## AngiTN

DarX said:


> You’re right! Counter intuitive for sure. *The rep on the phone couldn’t even find it* and told me it must be a glitch. Price is accurate though.


SMH!   Sad, so dang sad.


----------



## CaLuCa

Hi!  I have a question about AP, activation and making FP and getting a TiW card.  I am FL resident, plan to drive over to Shades of Green to get an AP and see some decorations at the resorts.  I want my start date (anniversary?) to be a few weeks later.  Once I get my voucher from SoG, should I got have it activated at guest services so I can make FP?  And can I get a TiW card without having entered the park?  Hope this makes sense.  Basically, I want to get the tickets but not have them start counting down the year till we enter the park in a few weeks.
Thanks!


----------



## brownhaired_girl

Hi,
I'm just wanting someone to double check my bridging math.  I have one  adult 10 day PH purchased 2018 before price increase.   If I am bridging to  AP...
$904.19  minus $548.48  = $355.71
I also have one adult 10 day PH plus purchased 2018 before price increase.   To bridge  to AP   $904.19 minus $564.65 = $339.54. 
My current tickets have February expiration date and I was planning to do upgrade in a couple weeks but not activate.   If I remember right, there is a place in Disney Springs that I can do this without going to the parks and paying for parking.   Where is this??


----------



## Robo

brownhaired_girl said:


> Hi,
> I'm just wanting someone to double check my bridging math.  I have one  adult 10 day PH purchased 2018 before price increase.   If I am bridging to  AP...
> $904.19  minus $548.48  = $355.71
> I also have one adult 10 day PH plus purchased 2018 before price increase.   To bridge  to AP   $904.19 minus $564.65 = $339.54.
> My current tickets have February expiration date and I was planning to do upgrade in a couple weeks but not activate.   If I remember right, there is a place in Disney Springs that I can do this without going to the parks and paying for parking.   Where is this??


Guest Relations at Disney Springs is called the “Welcome Center.”
That said, it may be that once you are physically at WDW you could upgrade via your MDX account.


----------



## iluvtheworld

Quick question: We have the stay, play, dine package that begins with check in on January 1st. We are actually arriving December 30th. Does anyone know if we will be able to use those tickets before the 1st of January? We are doing a split stay, if that matters. I am not able to select Fastpass+ options for dates before January 1st, so I am thinking maybe it is not possible. Thoughts?


----------



## hiroMYhero

iluvtheworld said:


> Quick question: We have the stay, play, dine package that begins with check in on January 1st. We are actually arriving December 30th. Does anyone know if we will be able to use those tickets before the 1st of January? We are doing a split stay, if that matters. I am not able to select Fastpass+ options for dates before January 1st, so I am thinking maybe it is not possible. Thoughts?


You can activate them early. 

As soon as you activate these packaged tickets, book FPs for those days. It’s the “packaging” that keeps you from booking FPs now for the park days prior to your actual package start date.


----------



## Robo

hiroMYhero said:


> You can activate them early.



Do we know that, for sure?
For greater than _TWO days_ early?


----------



## brownhaired_girl

hiroMYhero said:


> You can activate them early.
> 
> As soon as you activate these packaged tickets, book FPs for those days. It’s the “packaging” that keeps you from booking FPs now for the park days prior to your actual package start date.


What is the process for activating early?


----------



## Robo

brownhaired_girl said:


> What is the process for activating early?



If it is still allowed, and I have not yet seen that it IS still allowed
(at least not farther than TWO days before the check-in date...
which WOULD work out in your case...)
Just take a photo ID and your MagicBand with you (your check-in confirmation number can help)
to any Guest Relations on WDW property and ask.

(I hope that they have not completely curtailed the early ticket activation.
It USED to be up to 10 days before check-in, but I have only seen
one posting that says they will now only allow that up to 2 days before check-in.)

AND (there are SO MANY new rules to consider)
If you are allowed to activate your package tickets 2 days earlier than check-in...
THAT will alter the start-date (obviously) of your tickets, and THAT can affect the COST
of your tickets... due to the "date-specific" ticket prices.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Robo said:


> Do we know that, for sure?
> For greater than _TWO days_ early?


The earliest I’ve read is 2 days early which fits the PP’s timeline.

*Checking with a TA for more info; will report back.


----------



## jjjones325

Sorry as I know this has been asked and answered, but needed confirmation.  Have a package with mom, dad, grandma, and two young kids with base tickets.  If mom and dad want to upgrade to hoppers, they can do so at check in and not have to upgrade grandma and kids, correct?


----------



## Robo

jjjones325 said:


> Sorry as I know this has been asked and answered, but needed confirmation.  Have a package with mom, dad, grandma, and two young kids with base tickets.  If mom and dad want to upgrade to hoppers, they can do so at check in and not have to upgrade grandma and kids, correct?


Yes. After arrival.


----------



## DarX

DarX said:


> Ok, just called Disney to get flex ticket prices, since they aren't on the website for some reason.
> 
> 4 day base ticket 1 park per day WITH FLEXIBLE DATES for an adult is $473.93. That same ticket on Visit Orlando right now when using the GIFT code and the black Friday deal is $382.44 per ticket or a savings of $91.49 per ticket. MUCH BETTER savings and best I've seen so I pulled the trigger. That leaves me with a bridge price of $36.21 per ticket (times 5 tix) for a silver pass and $174.66 for the gold pass. Total bridge price of $355.71. Total savings of $548.93. I opted to ship the tickets at $14.95 so the actual savings is $533.98 across 6 tickets.
> 
> I'm stoked! Roughly 17% savings, and I will use Disney Gift cards for the balance that I also got at a discount. Thanks for the help!
> 
> To answer the linking - the tickets can either be picked up for shipped via FedEx. No email option.



I'm mad as hell. This turned out to be too good to be true. Just got the tickets. They're the old 4 day tickets. The confirmation printouts with the tickets are from 10/1 and 10/2. So instead of saving $90+ per ticket by bridging now it's only $20. They don't accept returns. Nowhere do they identify the tickets on the website as the old pricing. From the website:

*



			Walt Disney World® Flexible Date Disney 1 Park Per Day Ticket
		
Click to expand...

*


> One park per day tickets, you choose one park per day from the four unique theme parks: EPCOT®, Magic Kingdom® Park,  Disney's Animal Kingdom® Park and Disney's Hollywood Studios®.. Things to do and events at Walt Disney World feature interactive rides, animal adventures, magical attractions, popular character experiences, dining, shopping and more!
> 
> *Note:* Tickets and any options purchased must be used within 14 days of first use, and first use must be on or before December 31, 2019.



I guess I'm screwed now. There were so many better options to upgrade. Stay away from Visit Orlando, they're selling the old tickets.


----------



## bstarprincess37

I am wanting to upgrade my annual pass and am NOT in my renewal window. With the recent price changes, will I pay the difference between what I paid initially and what prices are now or will I pay the difference between what the price is now for my current pass and the price now for the new pass I'd like to get? Is it the same policy as ticket to annual pass upgrade?


----------



## Robo

bstarprincess37 said:


> I am wanting to upgrade my annual pass and am NOT in my renewal window. With the recent price changes, will I pay the difference between what I paid initially and what prices are now or will I pay the difference between what the price is now for my current pass and the price now for the new pass I'd like to get? Is it the same policy as ticket to annual pass upgrade?



You didn't say what kind of AP you HAVE, nor what kind of AP you WANT.


----------



## bstarprincess37

Robo said:


> You didn't say what kind of AP you HAVE, nor what kind of AP you WANT.



Gold to Platinum


----------



## Robo

You might be charged the difference between what you paid for the Gold AP under the previous pricing and the Platinum AP at today's pricing.

There is no prorating of AP pricing, so you'd still pay full price, even if you only had a few months left in your AP year.

But, considering that you will be upgrading "last year's AP," it can't hurt to "ask nicely" for the least expensive upgrade price (as in, "last year's" Platinum AP price to upgrade.)


----------



## AngiTN

hiroMYhero said:


> The earliest I’ve read is 2 days early which fits the PP’s timeline.
> 
> *Checking with a TA for more info; will report back.


I sure hope this is not going to be one of those "depends on what CM you get at the ticket counter" things. I'm worried it is going to be, sort of like bridging is. Sometimes, you hit the lottery and get one that does it right and you pay the expected amount, other times you don't and you get one that pulls up the price the reseller paid and charges you too much for the upgrade. Those CM rarely budge from their price.
So you may well get a TA who talks to a CM in ticketing who has said, yes, you can pick them up but then you get another when you get the guest down there who says no you can't. Unless someone can find it written in the rules somewhere. There is wording somewhere that sure made it sound like they were going to stop this. Not that the wording means a thing, as we all know, but either way I wouldn't be surprised. The date thing, and usage thing, is going to make it way more complicated and would sure give them a reason to stop it.


----------



## hiroMYhero

AngiTN said:


> Unless someone can find it written in the rules somewhere.


The TA will be searching through the training manuals in regards to the new ticket structure. Hopefully it’s correct.


----------



## AngiTN

hiroMYhero said:


> The TA will be searching through the training manuals in regards to the new ticket structure. Hopefully it’s correct.


Guess the TA manual doesn't cover AP upgrades huh?


----------



## hiroMYhero

AngiTN said:


> Guess the TA manual doesn't cover AP upgrades huh?


That and Split Stays. 

I’ll ask him to check those areas, too. Anything else?


----------



## AngiTN

Not that I can think of. Boy something in writing would be great. At least having something helps


----------



## Robo

This stuff is getting HARD!


----------



## bstarprincess37

Robo said:


> You might be charged the difference between what you paid for the Gold AP under the previous pricing and the Platinum AP at today's pricing.
> 
> There is no prorating of AP pricing, so you'd still pay full price, even if you only had a few months left in your AP year.
> 
> But, considering that you will be upgrading "last year's AP," it can't hurt to "ask nicely" for the least expensive upgrade price (as in, "last year's" Platinum AP price to upgrade.)



yeah, I wasn't expecting a prorate - but was hoping maybe for the least expensive upgrade thing..will have to ask when I go! 
thank you so much for your help!


----------



## iluvtheworld

hiroMYhero said:


> You can activate them early.
> 
> As soon as you activate these packaged tickets, book FPs for those days. It’s the “packaging” that keeps you from booking FPs now for the park days prior to your actual package start date.


 

Thanks!


----------



## iluvtheworld

Robo said:


> If it is still allowed, and I have not yet seen that it IS still allowed
> (at least not farther than TWO days before the check-in date...
> which WOULD work out in your case...)
> Just take a photo ID and your MagicBand with you (your check-in confirmation number can help)
> to any Guest Relations on WDW property and ask.
> 
> (I hope that they have not completely curtailed the early ticket activation.
> It USED to be up to 10 days before check-in, but I have only seen
> one posting that says they will now only allow that up to 2 days before check-in.)
> 
> AND (there are SO MANY new rules to consider)
> If you are allowed to activate your package tickets 2 days earlier than check-in...
> THAT will alter the start-date (obviously) of your tickets, and THAT can affect the COST
> of your tickets... due to the "date-specific" ticket prices.



Thank you. I am trying to decide whether or not to book a candlelight processional dinner package, but I guess I better hold off.


----------



## Ladyfish77

"*Only a ticket’s owner may assign it to another Guest. Tickets that are expired, partially used or were purchased in a package cannot be reassigned."

That statement is at the bottom of ticket information on MDE.  If you do not use a ticket that is part of a package (I have an AP) will the unused package ticket become transferrable AFTER the package date has passed?


----------



## switch15foot

Plan on upgrading my 8 day park hopper tickets to Annual Pass (tickets purchased with "Free" Dining Bounce Back package).  Do I need to enter a park before I do the upgrade?  Plan was to check into resort and head to Disney Springs before heading to a park later that night.


----------



## automaticsoap

I know that I can buy a discounted ticket and apply the full gate price to an AP renewal without using the ticket to enter a park. I have done this in person before. Am I able to do this over the phone?


----------



## Robo

automaticsoap said:


> I know that I can buy a discounted ticket and apply the full gate price to an AP renewal without using the ticket to enter a park. I have done this in person before. Am I able to do this over the phone?



Not yet (at least.)


----------



## Robo

switch15foot said:


> Plan on upgrading my 8 day park hopper tickets to Annual Pass (tickets purchased with "Free" Dining Bounce Back package).
> 1. Do I need to enter a park before I do the upgrade?
> 2. Plan was to check into resort and head to Disney Springs before heading to a park later that night.


1. Nope.
2. That'll work.


----------



## Robo

Ladyfish77 said:


> If you do not use a ticket that is part of a package (I have an AP) will the unused package ticket become transferrable AFTER the package date has passed?


Anytime after arrival, on or after the check-in date.


----------



## automaticsoap

Robo said:


> Not yet (at least.)


Thanks! I didn't think so but wanted to check.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Robo said:


> Do we know that, for sure?
> For greater than _TWO days_ early?


Regarding early activation for TWO DAYS early for the “old” MYW tickets:


DisFox said:


> Just got back today from our Thanksgiving trip. The short answer is that yes! If you booked tickets prior to the October 16th change to specific date tickets they can be activated early. If you purchase "variable" date tickets after October 16th as part of a package they can also be activated early - I guess these are tickets that could be used anytime and not date specific. You really need to go to guest services to do this.



@DisFox has also confirmed the CM stated a 10-day early activation for MYW Package tickets.

TA is reporting “early activation” of package tickets is NOT in the TA training manuals.


----------



## bgula

OK, here's my situation.  Not exactly sure how it will be handled due to old tickets/new tickets.  I have an adult 7-day base ticket that I am going to purchase via Airmiles.  This ticket is from Feb-Oct 2018.  I'm going to need to add at least 1 day to this ticket, plus park hopper.  I'm figuring I need to price bridge to a 7-day from that time, which would make the price of the ticket $441.98.  Now, what happens when I have them add a day + park hopper?  We plan on using this ticket starting Dec. 27.  Will the new pricing structure come into play, or do they add based on the original date of the ticket?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lanejudy

@bgula - you will need to “upgrade” to new tickets.  An new 8-day hopper starting 12/27 is $593.94 (including tax), good through 1/7/19.  The difference will be your upgrade cost.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Robo

hiroMYhero said:


> TA is reporting “early activation” of package tickets is NOT in the TA training manuals.


Sounds like if there is ANY chance that you would want to arrive early, a “package” is a poor choice for tickets!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Robo said:


> Sounds like if there is ANY chance that you would want to arrive early, a “package” is a poor choice for tickets!


Correct - it’s looking like only “flexible” Theme Park Tickets in a package can be activated early. Adding the “flexible” option to package tickets seems odd and costly.


----------



## SUSIEQ

DarX said:


> I'm mad as hell. This turned out to be too good to be true. Just got the tickets. They're the old 4 day tickets. The confirmation printouts with the tickets are from 10/1 and 10/2. So instead of saving $90+ per ticket by bridging now it's only $20. They don't accept returns. Nowhere do they identify the tickets on the website as the old pricing. From the website:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm screwed now. There were so many better options to upgrade. Stay away from Visit Orlando, they're selling the old tickets.


Thanks for the warning!


----------



## bgula

lanejudy said:


> @bgula - you will need to “upgrade” to new tickets.  An new 8-day hopper starting 12/27 is $593.94 (including tax), good through 1/7/19.  The difference will be your upgrade cost.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



I should be able to price bridge first though, correct?


----------



## Robo

bgula said:


> I should be able to price bridge first though, correct?





bgula said:


> I have an adult 7-day base ticket that I am going to purchase via Airmiles.  This ticket is from Feb-Oct 2018.



That 7-day base ticket from Feb-Oct 2018 (bought from a discounter) will be worth $441.98 w/tax.
That number INCLUDES the process of "price bridging."

Subtract that amount from the current cost of the ticket that you WANT (the upgraded ticket) and that will be your final upgrade cost.


----------



## Hooley Richie

Robo said:


> OK. Thanks.
> I'm working on them.


Informative


----------



## AngiTN

hiroMYhero said:


> Regarding early activation for TWO DAYS early for the “old” MYW tickets:
> 
> 
> @DisFox has also confirmed the CM stated a 10-day early activation for MYW Package tickets.
> 
> TA is reporting “early activation” of package tickets is NOT in the TA training manuals.



Am I the only one confused by this?


> If you booked tickets prior to the October 16th change to specific date tickets they can be activated early. If you purchase "variable" date tickets after October 16th as part of a package they can also be activated early


What then, is the difference between the tickets pre date specific and post date specific?


----------



## hiroMYhero

AngiTN said:


> What then, is the difference between the tickets pre date specific and post date specific?


The ‘date specific’ tickets in a package have to have the ‘flex option’ to be activated early. With packages, it’s the check-in date that activates the ticket: date specific or flex.

I think people book packages in order to slowly pay their balances using a Disney Chase Visa. This booking type is also used for DSprings Hotels even though packages are never necessary to obtain 60-day FPs and EMH.


----------



## switch15foot

Did I do my math right?

8 Day Park Hopper (part of package + tickets book in Sept 2017) = $527.18 (w/tax)
Disney Platinum Pass (current price) = $952.11 (w/tax)

Upgrade = $952.11 - $527.18 = $424.93 for each adult in group

And I ask nicely for Memory Maker ($169.00) to be refunded, considering even suggesting just asking for that back on a gift card if it makes it easier.


----------



## Robo

switch15foot said:


> Did I do my math right?
> 
> 8 Day Park Hopper (part of package + tickets book in Sept 2017) = $527.18 (w/tax)
> Disney Platinum Pass (current price) = $952.11 (w/tax)
> 
> Upgrade = $952.11 - $527.18 = $424.93 for each adult in group
> 
> And I ask nicely for Memory Maker ($169.00) to be refunded, considering even suggesting just asking for that back on a gift card if it makes it easier.



That looks right to me (if you booked after Feb. 12, 2018.)


----------



## gncntry

We have Platinum passes that expire in February right in the middle of a planned trip.

1)  Can I schedule Fastpasses for the entire trip even though my AP expires a few days into the trip?  I will renew it but want to be able to schedule all of our Fastpasses at the same time
2)  I want to downgrade the current Platinum to Gold passes.  Can I do that online or on the phone?  Will I just have to pay for the Gold renewal rate?  Or purchase a brand new Gold pass?

Thanks!


----------



## bgula

gncntry said:


> We have Platinum passes that expire in February right in the middle of a planned trip.
> 
> 1)  Can I schedule Fastpasses for the entire trip even though my AP expires a few days into the trip?  I will renew it but want to be able to schedule all of our Fastpasses at the same time
> 2)  I want to downgrade the current Platinum to Gold passes.  Can I do that online or on the phone?  Will I just have to pay for the Gold renewal rate?  Or purchase a brand new Gold pass?
> 
> Thanks!



If I'm not mistaken, the system will detect that you don't have tickets for the days after the passes expire and won't let you book FP's.  I've had this problem with family members that have different expiry dates on AP's.  I book FP's thru 1 or more of the passes and then get the FP's assigned to the person that had to renew later at guest services.  Not sure if you can do that as I don't know if one of your party will have an active ticket.


----------



## lisaviolet

This is a "Am I totally out of luck?"question. Well that is the nice version of my question. 

Me tinks me screwed up! 

Bought six day MYW e-tickets from Undercover Tourist after the 16th of October to use this month. I am reconsidering using these passes and going with a MVMCP and After Hours at Hollywood Studios instead. Long story. But would prefer that this vacation.

Am I totally stuck? Meaning I am thinking that it is not even possible since I bought late and from an authorized dealer instead.

 Or can I pay something to turn them into the new tickets? And if so, when would they expire? Or pay and change them into a DVC AP voucher for future use? Anything?


----------



## switch15foot

Not sure where to ask this, so I apologize if wrong thread.

If I upgrade to an Annual Pass, is there somewhere I can pick up AP MBs?


----------



## Robo

lisaviolet said:


> This is a "Am I totally out of luck?"question. Well that is the nice version of my question.
> 
> Me tinks me screwed up!
> 
> Bought six day MYW e-tickets from Undercover Tourist after the 16th of October to use this month. I am reconsidering using these passes and going with a MVMCP and After Hours at Hollywood Studios instead. Long story. But would prefer that this vacation.
> 
> Am I totally stuck? Meaning I am thinking that it is not even possible since I bought late and from an authorized dealer instead.
> 
> Or can I pay something to turn them into the new tickets? And if so, when would they expire? Or pay and change them into a DVC AP voucher for future use? Anything?



You can upgrade these tickets to DVC AP vouchers, if you like.
You can let them expire and use their "Disney value" at the time they were minted to help pay for new tickets in the future.


----------



## Robo

switch15foot said:


> If I upgrade to an Annual Pass, is there somewhere I can pick up AP MBs?



You can do so at the Liberty Square Ticket Office in MK.


----------



## PrincesCJM

I have a question on the new date specific tickets.  We are arriving June 21, spending June 22 at Legoland, before starting our time in Disney parks.  We are planning 5 park days, with our last park day being June 29.  I will need to select our first day as June 22 or 23 to make the tickets cover our last park day.  Will we still be able to make our fastpasses for the entire trip 60 days out from check-in, even though the date on the tickets is for a day or two later?  (I hope that makes sense)


----------



## Robo

PrincesCJM said:


> I have a question on the new date specific tickets.  We are arriving June 21, spending June 22 at Legoland, before starting our time in Disney parks.  We are planning 5 park days, with our last park day being June 29.  I will need to select our first day as June 22 or 23 to make the tickets cover our last park day.  Will we still be able to make our fastpasses for the entire trip 60 days out from check-in, even though the date on the tickets is for a day or two later?  (I hope that makes sense)


As always, once you book your trip, your MDX account will tell you the first date on which you can begin to book all of your trip's FPs.

The starting FP booking date is based on your resort check-in date, but in order to actually BOOK the FPs, you must have valid tickets ON the days for which you are booking FPs.


----------



## lisaviolet

Robo said:


> You can upgrade these tickets to DVC AP vouchers, if you like.
> You can let them expire and use their "Disney value" at the time they were minted to help pay for new tickets in the future.



Oh wow, great news. Thank you so much for your help. 

--------------- 

I thought they expired at the end of this year. Is that correct?


----------



## Robo

lisaviolet said:


> I thought they expired at the end of this year. Is that correct?


I'm finding it hard to keep up but, as I recall, Dec. 31, 2019 would be the expiration date.


----------



## PrincesCJM

Robo said:


> As always, once you book your trip, your MDX account will tell you the first date on which you can begin to book all of your trip's FPs.
> 
> The starting FP booking date is based on your resort check-in date, but in order to actually BOOK the FPs, you must have valid tickets ON the days for which you are booking FPs.



Thanks!  Still months away but paranoid that things won't work as I expect them too.


----------



## snuggly duckling

Time for my annual sanity check before our AP renewal:

Scenario: Family of 4 (2 adults, 11 year old, and 9 year old) all have current Platinum APs with expiration in January 2019.  We booked a free dining package for Christmas, including 10-day Park Hoppers, back in April 2018.  As we have the past 5 years, we plan to use the package tickets towards renewing our APs.

I have calculated as such:

10-day Park Hopper (age 10+, from Feb-Oct 2018, including tax) = $553.80 (from Allears archive)
10-day Park Hopper (age 3-9, from Feb-Oct 2018, including tax) = $532.50 (from Allears archive)

Platinum AP renewal price = $808.34

Renewal cost remainder (age 10+) = $808.34 - $553.80 = $254.54
Renewal cost remainder (age 3-9) = $808.34 - $532.50 = $275.84

Total we should pay at renewal = (3 x $254.54) + (1 x $275.84) = $1,039.46

I so appreciate this thread and your infinite knowledge. Only twice in the 5 years we've done this has Guest Relations known to bridge the price from the free dining discounted price to the actual ticket price.  The other 3 times, I've had to point it out and one year I almost had to walk away because the cast member said I was incorrect and was rather rude about it.  Because of this thread, I feel better prepared to get the right price for our renewals.  Thank you!!


----------



## condorthb

I have a unused 6 day park hopper ticket for a child.

My child in now an adult, per Disney standard.

We have a 4 park day visit in 6/19.

What can I do with this ticket?

Can I take this ticket (at value when purchased) and use it towards the cost for 4, 4 day phs?


----------



## hiroMYhero

condorthb said:


> I have a unused 6 day park hopper ticket for a child.
> 
> My child in now an adult, per Disney standard.
> 
> We have a 4 park day visit in 6/19.
> 
> What can I do with this ticket?
> 
> Can I take this ticket (at value when purchased) and use it towards the cost for 4, 4 day phs?


From this thread - Post#8:
“...if the ticket has never been used,
the ticket may only be upgraded to a ticket with at least the same entitlements
and the guest must pay the difference.”


----------



## Ra643dp

Hi, I purchased our tickets through Workers Advantage and received an email with instructions to pick up the tickets at the parks. However, I also received a confirmation code that I was able to link in MDE in order to make fastpasses. Does anyone know if I still need to pickup the tickets at the park, or since I was able to link them in MDE, am i able to bypass picking them up and go straight into the parks? Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

Ra643dp said:


> Hi, I purchased our tickets through Workers Advantage and received an email with instructions to pick up the tickets at the parks. However, I also received a confirmation code that I was able to link in MDE in order to make fastpasses. Does anyone know if I still need to pickup the tickets at the park, or since I was able to link them in MDE, am i able to bypass picking them up and go straight into the parks? Thanks


If you have MagicBands linked to your MDX, there’s no need to go to Will Call - head straight to the park entrance.


----------



## SUSIEQ

Do Annual Pass Certificates have an expiration date? Just wondering if anything has changed with these. Thanks.


----------



## Robo

SUSIEQ said:


> Do Annual Pass Certificates have an expiration date? Just wondering if anything has changed with these. Thanks.



They have a "place-holder" expiration date of 2030.
(Nothing has changed.)


----------



## mommycrawford

So, if I am understanding correctly: a ticket I purchased as part of a package (I don't know how long ago) would be price bridged to the upgrade cost it  would have been at date of sale. So if I added park hopping, it would likely be a flat rate under $100.; is this correct?


----------



## lanejudy

mommycrawford said:


> So, if I am understanding correctly: a ticket I purchased as part of a package (I don't know how long ago) would be price bridged to the upgrade cost it  would have been at date of sale. So if I added park hopping, it would likely be a flat rate under $100.; is this correct?



No, not the upgrade cost at date of sale.  The ticket has a value based on the date of sale.  Upgrade will be to current price.  Adding park hopping to 1 ticket is most likely under $100, but how much it actually costs depends on when was the original package booked and if the ticket is quite old it may cost more.  It all hinges on when that original package was booked.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Robo

mommycrawford said:


> So, if I am understanding correctly: a ticket I purchased as part of a package (I don't know how long ago) would be price bridged to the upgrade cost it  would have been at date of sale.




The math equations for computing the cost to upgrade older tickets can be found in post #6 of the Ticket Sticky.
You do need to know the date on which you booked your original tickets.


----------



## mommycrawford

Robo said:


> The math equations for computing the cost to upgrade older tickets can be found in post #6 of the Ticket Sticky.
> You do need to know the date on which you booked your original tickets.



no idea of the date, as we have multiple old tickets due to having to purchase additional tickets to participate in YES classes....Is there any numeric value that indicates when; like with dining reservations?


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

If on MDE, my AP states that it expires 6/26/19, does that mean the last day I can use it is 6/25/19 or 6/26/19? I swear I activated it on 6/25/18 so I'm a little confused.


----------



## razsav

Lsdolphin said:


> I had exactly the same experience and wasted a lot of time going from guest services at DS where I Waited for over an hour for my name to be called before I gave up and left. The following day I took my unused UT 5day base ticket to guest services just inside MK and they insisted my ticket was worth less than what I had paid and refused to credit my purchase price for the UT ticket toward my AP renewal.  I then went to the guest service in Liberty Square and had same experience.  The next day I had the same experience at HS. Finally at EPCOT guest services I was so frustrated I told the CM to just forget the whole thing I just wasn't going to renew my AP after all that I was aware that people were being given at least the value paid for the tickets purchased from UT as a credit toward the purchase of AP or more expensive tix. She also tried to tell me that UT tix were purchased by UT from Disney at a discounted price and then they added their own charge onto the tix.  When I turned to leave without purchasing the AP she told me to wait that she would make an exception for me and give me the credit for price I purchased the UT ticket for.  I did show her as i had all of the Previous CMs my receipt for the UT tix which I had on my phone. She then proceeded to hand write a receipt showing an extra credit toward purchase price of my AP renewal.  So it took me a total of four days waiting in lines to renew my AP.  Actually the last attempt at EPCOT I entered Park at rope drop and was first person to enter the guest services.  All CMs were friendly but firmly refusing to give me the credit for the amount I had paid for my UT ticket....my experience was from 10/19-10/22.


So frustrating!


----------



## Robo

CookieandOatmeal said:


> A. If on MDE, my AP states that it expires 6/26/19, does that mean the last day I can use it is 6/25/19 or 6/26/19?
> B. I swear I activated it on 6/25/18 so I'm a little confused.



A. Valid through the end of the day on 6/26/19.
B. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Robo

mommycrawford said:


> no idea of the date, as we have multiple old tickets due to having to purchase additional tickets to participate in YES classes....Is there any numeric value that indicates when; like with dining reservations?



You can try calling WDW Ticketing:

(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 

Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

Im looking @ purchasing a 3 day ticket from Parksavers for last minute trip, leaving Friday. Do they offer etickets or is UT only offering this method of delivery? For those who have used Parksaver, how long did it take to receive code to link tickets? 

Thank u in advance!


----------



## kollerbear

Has the practice of price bridging from a discounted MYW package ticket price ended? 2 different CMs gave a friend dramatically undervalued prices for her 10 day park hoppers today. (Like, more than $100 lower than their value at time of MYW package booking.) I checked the sticky and the only way what they said was right is if price bridging is no longer done, and the hidden value of the ticket is set that low. If it was an error, is there anything that can be done? Thanks for your time and expertise.


----------



## Robo

kollerbear said:


> Has the practice of price bridging from a discounted MYW package ticket price ended? 2 different CMs gave a friend dramatically undervalued prices for her 10 day park hoppers today. (Like, more than $100 lower than their value at time of MYW package booking.) I checked the sticky and the only way what they said was right is if price bridging is no longer done, and the hidden value of the ticket is set that low. If it was an error, is there anything that can be done? Thanks for your time and expertise.



No changes noted here.
It is just VERY likely that the CMs were simply wrong.
That has been the case in so very many situations over the past decade and more.

I'd try another guest relations or ticket booth location and specifically ask (very nicely) for the correct price...
the one that you/your friend have calculated using the exact information in post #6 of this thread.

(You didn't offer any specifics, so we can't offer any more information.)


----------



## bgula

Anyone having price bridging problems or wanting to do price bridging, from my experience over the years, go to the GS just outside the MK turnstiles.  They are the ONLY ones that know what they are doing.  Never go to the main street GS.  I broke that rule this past August and got screwed until I went back to the outside GS and they corrected it AND put a note in my file for future CM to see that price bridging is alive and well.


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

Is there still an advantage to using a ticket before attempting to bridge or upgrade it to an AP? I have a pair of 5 day base tickets that expire at the end of 2018/ start of 2019.


----------



## bgula

Future_WorldPhonencian said:


> Is there still an advantage to using a ticket before attempting to bridge or upgrade it to an AP? I have a pair of 5 day base tickets that expire at the end of 2018/ start of 2019.



You don't have to.  When you go to GS, make sure the CM understands what you want to do (i.e. price bridge).  Ask them if they know how to do it.  Have your numbers figured out ahead of time so that if the CM's numbers don't match, you can point it out and fix it before they do anything.  If they disagree, ask for a supervisor.  If you still can't get satisfaction, go to another GS.  I still recommend outside MK.  They haven't let me down yet, even though I have had to clarify #'s with CM.  I've never had any of them refuse to price bridge once they were clear on the procedure.


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

bgula said:


> You don't have to.  When you go to GS, make sure the CM understands what you want to do (i.e. price bridge).  Ask them if they know how to do it.  Have your numbers figured out ahead of time so that if the CM's numbers don't match, you can point it out and fix it before they do anything.  If they disagree, ask for a supervisor.  If you still can't get satisfaction, go to another GS.  I still recommend outside MK.  They haven't let me down yet, even though I have had to clarify #'s with CM.  I've never had any of them refuse to price bridge once they were clear on the procedure.


alrighty... i understand the polite persistance factor but is there any way that using it first increases the chances of the cm not goofing up the bridge process? I would be happy to do anything to make a cm’s day less stressful in light of a complicated request.


----------



## Robo

Future_WorldPhonencian said:
			
		

> is there any way that using it first increases the chances of the cm not goofing up the bridge process?



Nope.

But, price-bridging can be affected by WHEN and from WHOM you bought your ticket.
When and how did you buy your ticket?


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

VisitOrlando.com last fall. The Expiration date is Dec 31st of 2018 so I guess that means they are 2017 Tickets.
My math has me paying anywhere from 485 to 558 per ticket depending on if/ how they are bridged.

Even if I pay around 558 a ticket, they were purchased with a heavy discount on a black friday sale and I would still come out with a solid savings over the list price.

Thanks again guys for the help!


----------



## lanejudy

Future_WorldPhonencian said:


> VisitOrlando.com last fall. The Expiration date is Dec 31st of 2018 so I guess that means they are 2017 Tickets.
> My math has me paying anywhere from 485 to 558 per ticket depending on if/ how they are bridged.
> 
> Even if I pay around 558 a ticket, they were purchased with a heavy discount on a black friday sale and I would still come out with a solid savings over the list price.
> 
> Thanks again guys for the help!



It sounds like you bought in November 2017... therefore you have 2017 tickets.  According to the links from the first page of this thread, a 5-day base ticket purchased at that time had a value of $394.05.  What gets "bridged" is your discounted purchase price (what you paid visitorlando.com) to the full value of the ticket (as if purchased direct from WDW); there is no way to bridge to current pricing or even 2018 values.  Assuming you are looking at the Platinum AP, the upgrade should be $558 and change (including tax).

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

lanejudy said:


> It sounds like you bought in November 2017... therefore you have 2017 tickets.  According to the links from the first page of this thread, a 5-day base ticket purchased at that time had a value of $394.05.  What gets "bridged" is your discounted purchase price (what you paid visitorlando.com) to the full value of the ticket (as if purchased direct from WDW); there is no way to bridge to current pricing or even 2018 values.  Assuming you are looking at the Platinum AP, the upgrade should be $558 and change (including tax).
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



Thanks! I was under the impression that using a ticket before attempting an upgrade might result in getting the value of the current gate price as well. But the only reports i can find of that working are several years old so i guess it is no longer the case.


----------



## DemonLlama

*



			If you have a NEW (never been used) ticket that you wish to SAVE:
		
Click to expand...

*


> an easier way to accomplish this (with no need to make a trip to Guest Relations)
> is to create a "fake name" profile in your MDX account and transfer that new, unused ticket to under that "fake" profile.
> Since that "person" will not be going into a park, that ticket will never be used.
> 
> In the future, when you are ready to use (or upgrade) that saved ticket,
> you can transfer it to yourself (or anyone else in or connected to your MDX account.)
> You can even use that saved ticket's value toward renewing an (or buying a new) AP.




Just a personal experience to relate -- I did this and it didn't quite work out. 

In September 2016 my daughter (AP holder) and I stayed one night on property for her birthday and we each booked a room at Pop Century on the bounceback offer from the room the morning of our check-out for Free Dining in December 2017.

At the time of that trip, three people in our party of six had active APs. 

I created three fake accounts: Mr. Ticket, Mrs. Tickety , and Dr. Tickety Ticket

Once the package date started, instead of doing it myself, we went to the MK Guest Relations and asked a CM to please move the 5 Day Park Hopper tickets from the package booking off of the AP holders and onto the Tickety people listed in our MDE.

She was amused by the names. And she moved them easily and without a word of any expiration date.

We were working under the assumption that these tickets would not expire if never used until our next trip. 

This was not the case.

I was able to transfer one ticket from Mrs. Tickety to myself, but the other two seemed to have disappeared. I wondered if this didn't have to do with two of those tickets being assigned to my daughter's room reservation. 

When I attempted to link these fake accounts through MDE (thinking this must be the problem) the invitations would send, I would see them, accept them, and hit an error message with a number to call. 
So when we booked for my daughter's college graduation trip for May 2019, we called to get these other two park hopper tickets off the ghost Tickety people so we could assign them to my husband (whose AP is expired) and my son, leaving just a single new ticket to purchase for my son's wife.

It was on that call that we were informed even the 5 Day Park Hopper ticket showing active on my name was "long expired." (Oddly, I can still access this and play around with park hopper times to this day.) 

The CM was able to see all three unused park hoppers, confirm they had never been used, confirm they had been purchased in September 2016 in the package, but  . . . expired.

It took several hours and four levels up to reach a satisfactory answer. 

At no point in any of these conversations did anyone point out even expired tickets value can be applied to new ticket purchases. 

We were basically being told the $1700.00 or so dollars in three unused 5 Day Park Hopper passes were gone, even though they could see a CM had moved them to our Tickety people during the trip for future use without a single word about expiration. 

The final resolution was odd, but quite satisfactory, as they decided to refund our $1774 back onto our credit card. It didn't make sense to me why they would choose this option instead of simply explaining the ability to use the value for a future ticket purchase. Again, never mentioned by anyone and I would not have known about this without the DISboards pointing it out.


----------



## mommycrawford

Robo said:


> You can try calling WDW Ticketing:
> 
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> 
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat



Thank you for this information!


----------



## Robo

DemonLlama said:


> Just a personal experience to relate...
> 
> The final resolution was odd, but quite satisfactory, as they decided to refund our $1774 back onto our credit card. It didn't make sense to me why they would choose this option instead of simply explaining the ability to use the value for a future ticket purchase. Again, never mentioned by anyone and I would not have known about this without the DISboards pointing it out.



Thanks for the detailed post about your tickets.

The level of training and work experience that a CM has can totally affect the outcome of any given interaction.
If the "final resolution" in your case was satisfactory to you, then there was no need to take the situation any further "up the chain."

However, there are many times a CM might foul up a transaction to the detriment of a guest's ticket value...
and that would mean that the guest should contact _another_ CM (supervisor, manager, etc.) and get the situation remedied.


----------



## DemonLlama

Robo said:


> Thanks for the detailed post about your tickets.
> 
> The level of training and work experience that a CM has can totally affect the outcome of any given interaction.
> If the "final resolution" in your case was satisfactory to you, then there was no need to take the situation any further "up the chain."



except that the final resolution that was satisfactory wasn't _until_ the fourth person up the chain.

The prior three all gave us the same "we're sorry, but these tickets have expired" and nothing more, just the sense we just lost $1700 despite being told by the park CM that moved the hoppers to our fake people we were good to save them for any future use.


----------



## Robo

DemonLlama said:


> except that the final resolution that was satisfactory wasn't _until_ the fourth person up the chain.
> 
> The prior three all gave us the same "we're sorry, but these tickets have expired" and nothing more, just the sense we just lost $1700 despite being told by the park CM that moved the hoppers to our fake people we were good to save them for any future use.



Glad you got it remedied.


----------



## DarX

Planning to use my 7 day tickets during the holiday blackout then upgrade to gold/silver annual passes. Will the pictures taken prior to upgrading the tickets show up in photo pass or no? Also will I only get reimbursed for one day of parking or 7?


----------



## Robo

DarX said:


> Planning to use my 7 day tickets during the holiday blackout then upgrade to gold/silver annual passes.
> 1. Will the pictures taken prior to upgrading the tickets show up in photo pass or no? Also will I only get reimbursed for one day of parking or 7?


1. Reports are that all photos from as far back as a year should become available to you.
2. I have never actually seen anyone report getting more than one parking fee refunded (as most usually
just park once on the day that they do the AP upgrade,)
but if you carefully provide all of your parking receipts, it very well may be that they will refund all of them.
Please let us know.


----------



## razsav

bgula said:


> Anyone having price bridging problems or wanting to do price bridging, from my experience over the years, go to the GS just outside the MK turnstiles.  They are the ONLY ones that know what they are doing.  Never go to the main street GS.  I broke that rule this past August and got screwed until I went back to the outside GS and they corrected it AND put a note in my file for future CM to see that price bridging is alive and well.


I tried twice at MK guest services to price bridge.  I had no luck. It really depends on luck and if you get a cast member that knows what they're doing.  I even had a supervisor tell me that my tickets were worth less than they should have been.


----------



## DarX

Robo said:


> 1. Reports are that all photos from as far back as a year should become available to you.
> 2. I have never actually seen anyone report getting more than one parking fee refunded (as most usually
> just park once on the day that they do the AP upgrade,)
> but if you carefully provide all of your parking receipts, it very well may be that they will refund all of them.
> Please let us know.



Will do. In past years when I've been an annual pass holder I've just held my arm out the window with the magic band with the annual passholder slider on it and been waived through. I don't think they ever stopped me in the dozens of times I went. I may borrow an annual passholder slider and try my luck just in case.


----------



## jeffxz

@Robo, thanks for the great info on ticket bridging.  

I've been an annual pass holder for many years, but this year will be my first attempt at AP Bridging.  I need some advice on how blackout dates would apply when upgrading with tickets used during the blackout period.

I currently have undercover tourist 8-day park hoppers, that were purchased before the Oct2018 increase.   I will be in WDW from Dec 28 - Jan 3rd, a total of 7 maximum park days.  I would like to use the park hoppers during the blackout period, then upgrade to a DVC Gold AP on January 3rd before flying back home late in the evening. 

Considering that Jan 3rd is still a blackout day and that there will be at least one full day remaining on the ticket in all cases, here are my questions:


If I don't enter a park on 1/3, will I have any trouble upgrading to a DVC Gold AP at a guest services location at the springs or outside the turnstiles?
If I do enter a park on 1/3, would I be able to upgrade to a DVC Gold AP while in the park at a guest services location and remain in the park for the day?
If I do enter a park on 1/3, would I be able to exit the park before upgrading to a DVC Gold AP outside of the turnstiles? ( I understand I probably wouldn't be able to re-enter).
If I won't be able to upgrade to the gold pass on 1/3, I'd rather upgrade to a platinum pass earlier in the trip to use the discounts and parking privileges and not have to spend my last day in line at Guest services.


----------



## DVC4US

DemonLlama said:


> Just a personal experience to relate -- I did this and it didn't quite work out.
> 
> I created three fake accounts: Mr. Ticket, Mrs. Tickety , and Dr. Tickety Ticket ...



Did you create 3 fake accounts on MDE or did you create 3 fake names on your MDE account?

I have several old tickets purchased for different reasons(not any as a package though) and I have placed them under fake names in my MDE account and have been able to use them when needed.


----------



## Robo

jeffxz said:


> @Robo, thanks for the great info on ticket bridging.
> 
> I've been an annual pass holder for many years, but this year will be my first attempt at AP Bridging.  I need some advice on how blackout dates would apply when upgrading with tickets used during the blackout period.
> 
> I currently have undercover tourist 8-day park hoppers, that were purchased before the Oct2018 increase.   I will be in WDW from Dec 28 - Jan 3rd, a total of 7 maximum park days.  I would like to use the park hoppers during the blackout period, then upgrade to a DVC Gold AP on January 3rd before flying back home late in the evening.
> 
> Considering that Jan 3rd is still a blackout day and that there will be at least one full day remaining on the ticket in all cases, here are my questions:
> 
> 
> 1. If I don't enter a park on 1/3, will I have any trouble upgrading to a DVC Gold AP at a guest services location at the springs or outside the turnstiles?
> 2. If I do enter a park on 1/3, would I be able to upgrade to a DVC Gold AP while in the park at a guest services location and remain in the park for the day?
> 3. If I do enter a park on 1/3, would I be able to exit the park before upgrading to a DVC Gold AP outside of the turnstiles? ( I understand I probably wouldn't be able to re-enter).
> 4. If I won't be able to upgrade to the gold pass on 1/3, I'd rather upgrade to a platinum pass earlier in the trip to use the discounts and parking privileges and not have to spend my last day in line at Guest services.



1. Shouldn't be a problem.
2. Yes.
3. Yes. 
4. That COULD even be a better deal for you, depending on which "costs vs. other factors" mean more to you.


----------



## Robo

DVC4US said:


> Did you create 3 fake accounts on MDE or did you create 3 fake names on your MDE account?
> 
> I have several old tickets purchased for different reasons(not any as a package though) and I have placed them under fake names in my MDE account and have been able to use them when needed.



There are so many "odd" things about that entire ordeal that I have not attempted to speculate exactly what (multiple factors)
may have contributed to the major SNAFU for @DemonLlama.
CM errors and misunderstandings look to have caused much of the mess.
Sometimes just one or two "little things" can cause a snowball effect that can take herculean efforts to correct. 

The very FIRST thing that stands out is that tickets purchased/booked prior to Feb. 12, 2017 and never used *do not expire.*
Anything after that looks too convoluted to try to unravel.

The most important thing is that it got resolved to the satisfaction of @DemonLlama.


----------



## jeffxz

Robo said:


> 1. Shouldn't be a problem.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. That COULD even be a better deal for you, depending on which "costs vs. other factors" mean more to you.




@Robo, Thanks for such a quick reply.

I might upgrade one ticket on the arrival day for this, but we normally uber or bus to the parks, and don't buy much merch.  We only have 2 Table service reservations right now, so the Gold passes outweigh the dining discount by quite a bit.

And just to clarify, for number 2 after the upgrade I would technically be in the park on a blackout day with a gold pass. This should be ok?  This would be my ideal solution as we'd like to spend the day somewhere with our flight not leaving until around 10:00, and if I could go to GS first thing when we arrived at the park I wouldn't need to worry about leaving early to deal with guest services outside the gate.


----------



## AmyAnne

I have a question about bridging Universal tickets that I hope the experts here can help me with. I've read about ticket upgrading/bridging (I think I'm getting the terms correct) but have never actually done it . . . I need tickets for Universal and am wondering if I buy 2-day non-park to park (through the Chase UR site), can I upgrade those to park-to-park once we get there? (There is a small discount on the non-PTP tickets but not the PTP).

And if I can upgrade, how exactly would that work? From what I understand, I will get some sort of code that I take to the will-call booth at US. I'm assuming I can upgrade then? I would love to hear form someone who has done this (assuming it can be done)!


----------



## Robo

AmyAnne said:


> I have a question about bridging Universal tickets that I hope the experts here can help me with. I've read about ticket upgrading/bridging (I think I'm getting the terms correct) but have never actually done it . . . I need tickets for Universal and am wondering if I buy 2-day non-park to park (through the Chase UR site), can I upgrade those to park-to-park once we get there? (There is a small discount on the non-PTP tickets but not the PTP).
> 
> And if I can upgrade, how exactly would that work? From what I understand, I will get some sort of code that I take to the will-call booth at US. I'm assuming I can upgrade then? I would love to hear form someone who has done this (assuming it can be done)!


I’m sorry to say that I know nothing at all about Universal Studios tickets.
I’ve never even seen a discussion about upgrading them.


----------



## Robo

jeffxz said:


> @Robo- for number 2 after the upgrade I would technically be in the park on a blackout day with a gold pass. This should be ok?  This would be my ideal solution as we'd like to spend the day somewhere with our flight not leaving until around 10:00, and if I could go to GS first thing when we arrived at the park I wouldn't need to worry about leaving early to deal with guest services outside the gate.



Once you are legally INSIDE the park using a regular ticket, you can stay there.


----------



## Madame

Is there no no way to upgrade a gold to platinum AP except on property?


----------



## snuggly duckling

Hoping someone can help me validate the logic used below.  I want to be properly equipped for our AP renewals.  Thank you!!



snuggly duckling said:


> Time for my annual sanity check before our AP renewal:
> 
> Scenario: Family of 4 (2 adults, 11 year old, and 9 year old) all have current Platinum APs with expiration in January 2019.  We booked a free dining package for Christmas, including 10-day Park Hoppers, back in April 2018.  As we have the past 5 years, we plan to use the package tickets towards renewing our APs.
> 
> I have calculated as such:
> 
> 10-day Park Hopper (age 10+, from Feb-Oct 2018, including tax) = $553.80 (from Allears archive)
> 10-day Park Hopper (age 3-9, from Feb-Oct 2018, including tax) = $532.50 (from Allears archive)
> 
> Platinum AP renewal price = $808.34
> 
> Renewal cost remainder (age 10+) = $808.34 - $553.80 = $254.54
> Renewal cost remainder (age 3-9) = $808.34 - $532.50 = $275.84
> 
> Total we should pay at renewal = (3 x $254.54) + (1 x $275.84) = $1,039.46
> 
> I so appreciate this thread and your infinite knowledge. Only twice in the 5 years we've done this has Guest Relations known to bridge the price from the free dining discounted price to the actual ticket price.  The other 3 times, I've had to point it out and one year I almost had to walk away because the cast member said I was incorrect and was rather rude about it.  Because of this thread, I feel better prepared to get the right price for our renewals.  Thank you!!


----------



## Robo

snuggly duckling said:


> Time for my annual sanity check before our AP renewal:
> 
> Scenario: Family of 4 (2 adults, 11 year old, and 9 year old) all have current Platinum APs with expiration in January 2019.  We booked a free dining package for Christmas, including 10-day Park Hoppers, back in April 2018.  As we have the past 5 years, we plan to use the package tickets towards renewing our APs.
> 
> I have calculated as such:
> 
> A. 10-day Park Hopper (age 10+, from Feb-Oct 2018, including tax) = $553.80 (from Allears archive)
> B. 10-day Park Hopper (age 3-9, from Feb-Oct 2018, including tax) = $532.50 (from Allears archive)
> 
> C. Platinum AP renewal price = $808.34
> 
> D. Renewal cost remainder (age 10+) = $808.34 - $553.80 = $254.54
> E. Renewal cost remainder (age 3-9) = $808.34 - $532.50 = $275.84
> 
> F. Total we should pay at renewal = (3 x $254.54) + (1 x $275.84) = $1,039.46
> 
> I so appreciate this thread and your infinite knowledge. Only twice in the 5 years we've done this has Guest Relations known to bridge the price from the free dining discounted price to the actual ticket price.  The other 3 times, I've had to point it out and one year I almost had to walk away because the cast member said I was incorrect and was rather rude about it.  Because of this thread, I feel better prepared to get the right price for our renewals.  Thank you!!



A. Correct.
B. Correct.
C. I'll take your word for that.
D. If "C." is accurate, then that is correct.
E. If "C." is accurate, then that is correct.
F. If "C." is accurate, then that is correct.
Have fun!


----------



## snuggly duckling

Robo said:


> A. Correct.
> B. Correct.
> C. I'll take your word for that.
> D. If "C." is accurate, then that is correct.
> E. If "C." is accurate, then that is correct.
> F. If "C." is accurate, then that is correct.
> Have fun!



Thanks Robo!  You are truly the best!!


----------



## Eeyore's the Best

I have a 10 day canadian resident one Park per day ticket that I need to upgrade upon arrival in February.  It's a very long story but the travel agent made a mistake and they were supposed to be hoppers.  I have called to confirm with Disney and the cm I got on the phone that day said it would be no problem and that adding the park hopper would not be an issue.  We did not talk about price.   However I have read a lot of conflicting information on these boards and am looking for opinions on the following questions.

1. Will we be able to add the Park hopper to our ticket?  Some people have posted that you cannot upgrade the Canadians resident tickets.
2. Using round figures we paid about $400 for these tickets, the 10 day Canadian resident park hopper is $470, a 10 day regular Park hopper is $570.  The Canadian resident ticket offer will still be on when we go, will we be able to pay the $70 to add or will we have to pay the $170?  

Thanks in advance, I don't mind about the difference in the money really I just want to make sure we will be ale to add them.  The travel agent will be covering the cost when we get back.


----------



## Robo

Eeyore's the Best said:


> I have a 10 day canadian resident one Park per day ticket that I need to upgrade upon arrival in February.  It's a very long story but the travel agent made a mistake and they were supposed to be hoppers.  I have called to confirm with Disney and the cm I got on the phone that day said it would be no problem and that adding the park hopper would not be an issue.  We did not talk about price.   However I have read a lot of conflicting information on these boards and am looking for opinions on the following questions.
> 
> 1. Will we be able to add the Park hopper to our ticket?  Some people have posted that you cannot upgrade the Canadians resident tickets.
> 2. Using round figures we paid about $400 for these tickets, the 10 day Canadian resident park hopper is $470, a 10 day regular Park hopper is $570.  The Canadian resident ticket offer will still be on when we go, will we be able to pay the $70 to add or will we have to pay the $170?
> 
> The travel agent will be covering the cost when we get back.


1. Yes.
2. I don't know the answer to that one.


----------



## nycdisneygal

Our APS are expiring this month. My DD (12 years) and I are going to Universal for a long weekend in January and I think I may get us APs since we also have a trip to Orlando in March (with the rest of the famly) where we will spend at least 8 days at the parks, and also have to park at the parks some days as half the time we are off site. I figure the extra cost will be offset by the free parking and also discounts. The remainder of family will buy 8 day tickets for March.
I figure we can do one afternoon at epcot/dhs in January.
Just want to clarifiy-- if I buy the certificates now (want to make the FP+ at 30 days), but we end up not going to WDW (and therfore not activating the APs) , I can transfer the unused certificate for DD to my DH right?  And If we use the APs in january it means that one of our APs is for a disney "adult" who does not carry ID -- what does she do if we want to use her card for any AP discount (if I am not around with my AP)?  
I know. weird questions...


----------



## Robo

nycdisneygal said:


> Our APS are expiring this month. My DD (12 years) and I are going to Universal for a long weekend in January and I think I may get us APs since we also have a trip to Orlando in March... I figure we can do one afternoon at epcot/dhs in January. Just want to clarifiy--
> 1. if I buy the certificates now (want to make the FP+ at 30 days), but we end up not going to WDW (and therfore not activating the APs) , I can transfer the unused certificate for DD to my DH right?
> 2. And If we use the APs in january it means that one of our APs is for a disney "adult" who does not carry ID -- what does she do if we want to use her card for any AP discount (if I am not around with my AP)?
> 3. I know. weird questions...


1. Right.
2. Don't worry about it. (A "school ID" is often possible to get, but again,  I'd not worry about it.)
3. These are not even _close_ to being weird questions.


----------



## nycdisneygal

Robo said:


> 1. Right.
> 2. Don't worry about it. (A "school ID" is often possible to get, but again,  I'd not worry about it.)
> 3. These are not even _close_ to being weird questions.



Thanks Robo!!  I knew you would have the answers ( to my apparently not weird questions! )


----------



## candyls1

Would it be cheaper to add a day to a 3 Day PH while in Disney than it would be to just buy a 4 Day PH before the trip?  (Seems like it's cheaper to add a day while there but could be my imagination)...


----------



## Robo

candyls1 said:


> Would it be cheaper to add a day to a 3 Day PH while in Disney than it would be to just buy a 4 Day PH before the trip?  (Seems like it's cheaper to add a day while there but could be my imagination)...



It will be the same price.
(The cost to upgrade is determined by simply subtracting the cost of the 3-day from the cost of the 4-day. So, that means you'd be paying the same price.)

However, if you bought the 3-day from a discounter and THEN upgrade to a 4-day, you can "keep" the original discount when upgrading to the 4-day ticket.

But, it would just make sense to buy the 4-day ticket from the discounter from the beginning,
as it can be that THEN the cost of the 4-day MIGHT just be a bit cheaper than doing the upgrade.


----------



## truetink

Can anyone verify that I am understanding this correctly?  I renewed annual passes over the phone because it was prior to the online renewal window (to be able to book our fastpasses).  This means I now received vouchers. Since this was on the phone and not online, I do have to activate the renewal pass at guest services now.  Correct?!


----------



## mousestruck

Today I bought 5-day Theme Park tickets with park hopper from UT for $468 per ticket. I may decide to upgrade them to annual passes in February. The UT agent told me that Disney would deduct the $468 from the price of the annual pass and charge me the difference. Is that correct? Or will I be charged the difference between the annual pass and the price that Disney charges for the ticket ($511)?  I thought the latter, but I may have misunderstood.


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> Today I bought 5-day Theme Park tickets with park hopper from UT for $468 per ticket. I may decide to upgrade them to annual passes in February.
> 1. The UT agent told me that Disney would deduct the $468 from the price of the annual pass and charge me the difference. Is that correct?
> 2.  Or will I be charged the difference between the annual pass and the price that Disney charges for the ticket ($511)?


1. Nope.
2. Correct. (Although, the $511 price I can’t directly verify, as a ticket can be priced differently based on your trip dates.)


----------



## mousestruck

Robo said:


> 1. Nope.
> 2. Correct. (Although, the $511 price I can’t directly verify, as a ticket csn be priced differently based on your trip dates.)


Thanks, Robo! I appreciate the reply!


----------



## BridgetR3

Thank you for this thread!  I have read through the first few posts and did not see an answer to my question so here goes....I am an AP holder and I am past my expiration date on my AP.  I want to purchase a new AP for myself.  I do NOT want to renew as my old expiration date does not work for all of the trips we have planned but I need to purchase my new AP so that I can make FP reservations for our first 2019 trip.  Is it possible to buy new without renewing and save the start date of my AP for our first 2019 trip instead of the expiration date of my last AP?  Do I have to wait until my 30 days post expiration date are done?  I hope this makes sense! THANKS!


----------



## Robo

BridgetR3 said:


> Thank you for this thread!  I have read through the first few posts and did not see an answer to my question so here goes....I am an AP holder and I am past my expiration date on my AP.  I want to purchase a new AP for myself.  I do NOT want to renew as my old expiration date does not work for all of the trips we have planned but I need to purchase my new AP so that I can make FP reservations for our first 2019 trip.
> 1. Is it possible to buy new without renewing and save the start date of my AP for our first 2019 trip instead of the expiration date of my last AP?
> 2. Do I have to wait until my 30 days post expiration date are done?


1. Yes.
2. You don't *need* to, but it will be just fine (and a tiny bit simpler) to do it that way.
If you don't want to just wait it out, call WDW and order a new AP *certificate*.
An AP certificate will remain "new and unused" until you do go to WDW and activate
it to a new AP.
A certificate won't expire until the year 2030 (and some say even after that.)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMouse

Read through the upgrade post and would like to confirm our upgrade options to an annual pass....we are scheduled to visit May 4th-May 10th 2019 with 7 Day Park Hopper+ tickets.  We are thinking of upgrading to *Disney Platinum Plus Passes*.  Reading though the post, I could upgrade our tickets on May 3rd to annual passes at a ticket booth (Disney Springs) and activate it on May 4th when we go to the parks to start the clock.  Is that correct?  I want to avoid the hassle of upgrading while in the park.  Also, I assume the upgrade will have zero impact on already scheduled FastPasses.  Lastly, how do you "activate" your pass?  Is it linked automatically to your magicbands?  Thank you for any info you can provide.


----------



## bellatsava

I have a question, I hope it's not a repeat.  Our family has purchased a package (special) for our next trip (8 day Park Hoppers).  We wanted to calculate the $ to upgrade to APs having been Annual Passholders previously and loved getting to go multiple times during the year.  But we purchased thru the world's best Disney agent, so Disney won't talk to us about the cost of the ticket portion of the package.  And our agent can't see a break down either.  Is there anyway to figure this out?  I know that I could physically go down a day early and try to sort it out at Guest Services, but really wanted to start our vacay as soon as we get there.


----------



## Robo

MickeyMinnieMouse said:


> Read through the upgrade post and would like to confirm our upgrade options to an annual pass....we are scheduled to visit May 4th-May 10th 2019 with 7 Day Park Hopper+ tickets.  We are thinking of upgrading to *Disney Platinum Plus Passes*.  Reading though the post,
> 
> 1. I could upgrade our tickets on May 3rd to annual passes at a ticket booth (Disney Springs) and activate it on May 4th when we go to the parks to start the clock.  Is that correct?  I want to avoid the hassle of upgrading while in the park.  Also,
> 2. I assume the upgrade will have zero impact on already scheduled FastPasses.
> 3. Lastly, how do you "activate" your pass?  Is it linked automatically to your magicbands?  Thank you for any info you can provide.


1. Correct.
2. Correct.
3. Yes.


----------



## truetink

truetink said:


> Can anyone verify that I am understanding this correctly?  I renewed annual passes over the phone because it was prior to the online renewal window (to be able to book our fastpasses).  This means I now received vouchers. Since this was on the phone and not online, I do have to activate the renewal pass at guest services now.  Correct?!


----------



## jjjones325

Sorry, replied to wrong message.


----------



## jjjones325

bellatsava said:


> I have a question, I hope it's not a repeat.  Our family has purchased a package (special) for our next trip (8 day Park Hoppers).  We wanted to calculate the $ to upgrade to APs having been Annual Passholders previously and loved getting to go multiple times during the year.  But we purchased thru the world's best Disney agent, so Disney won't talk to us about the cost of the ticket portion of the package.  And our agent can't see a break down either.  Is there anyway to figure this out?  I know that I could physically go down a day early and try to sort it out at Guest Services, but really wanted to start our vacay as soon as we get there.



The value of your tickets, even ones purchases as part of a package, are the same as if you were to just purchase the same tickets as stand alone items.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMouse

Robo said:


> 1. Correct.
> 2. Correct.
> 3. Yes.



Thank you for the reply!


----------



## Robo

bellatsava said:


> Disney won't talk to us about the cost of the ticket portion of the package.  And our agent can't see a break down either.  Is there anyway to figure this out?



The actual PRICE that YOU pay for a WDW resort package ticket does not affect the cost
of upgrading those tickets.

The equation used for upgrading WDW package tickets is shown in the "Cost to Upgrade" (post #6) at the top of this thread. (*HERE*.)


----------



## LJisthewalrus

OK, I feel like I have thoroughly searched this thread and haven't found the answer to my specific question(s), so here we go...

1. We bought UT tickets for three of us going in late December (4 days, non-hopper). My Mom plans to go to WDW again in June, and so after looking at the prices (and factoring in the free parking with an AP since we stay off property), we decided upgrading to an Annual Pass was a good idea. After reading about price bridging and buying from an authorized third seller, I feel like I have a decent understanding of the process. But since I'm already here asking other questions, I'll just confirm - when we arrive in Orlando, we can either go to Disney Springs and upgrade the first night we're there (December 28), or go to Guest Services at a park on our first park day (December 29 - Epcot) and ask to upgrade to an annual pass, correct? (And they will deduct parking costs if we bring our parking receipt.)
2. It's my understanding that you get a Magic Band when you get an AP. I was thinking I might like to get her one as a birthday present (she will be celebrating her birthday there - January 2), but is it pointless for me to buy a slightly fancier MB? In other words, will her "free" MB that comes with the AP be useless? Or can she transfer it to me, for example?
3. Another MB question - I read that it links to your MDE, which she technically has an account for, but I do all of our trip planning (Fastpass booking, dining, etc). Would I still be able to manage her AP through my MDE, or will she have to learn to do that herself?

Thank you!


----------



## Robo

LJisthewalrus said:


> OK, I feel like I have thoroughly searched this thread and haven't found the answer to my specific question(s), so here we go...
> 
> 1a. We bought UT tickets for three of us going in late December (4 days, non-hopper). My Mom plans to go to WDW again in June, and so after looking at the prices (and factoring in the free parking with an AP since we stay off property), we decided upgrading to an Annual Pass was a good idea. After reading about price bridging and buying from an authorized third seller, I feel like I have a decent understanding of the process. But since I'm already here asking other questions, I'll just confirm - when we arrive in Orlando, we can either go to Disney Springs and upgrade the first night we're there (December 28), or go to Guest Services at a park on our first park day (December 29 - Epcot) and ask to upgrade to an annual pass, correct?
> 1b. (And they will deduct parking costs if we bring our parking receipt.)
> 2a. It's my understanding that you get a Magic Band when you get an AP.
> I was thinking I might like to get her one as a birthday present (she will be celebrating her birthday there - January 2),
> 2b. but is it pointless for me to buy a slightly fancier MB? In other words,
> 2c. will her "free" MB that comes with the AP be useless? Or can she transfer it to me, for example?
> 3a. Another MB question - I read that it links to your MDE, which she technically has an account for, but I do all of our trip planning (Fastpass booking, dining, etc).
> 3b. Would I still be able to manage her AP through my MDE, or will she have to learn to do that herself?
> 
> Thank you!


1a. Yes
1b. (Yes.)
2a. Yes. (BUT... *NOT at the same time as you get the AP.*)
It is a separate step you must do... 
Either by going to the MK's Ticket Office
in Liberty Square and asking for a MB
-OR-
The AP MB will be mailed to you sometime after you RETURN HOME AFTER the trip
during which you activate the new AP.)
2b. Totally up to you. All MBs work the same way.
2c. She can use them both, interchangeably.
3a. Yup.
3b. AP or regular ticket... all works the same way. Whomever books FPs now, can continue.


----------



## The Grays

We are thinking of one of us getting an annual pass to get the discounts. We are planning to stay a few days at the Swan and then move to off property. Will the annual give free parking at the Swan like it offers at the park?


----------



## Robo

The Grays said:


> We are thinking of one of us getting an annual pass to get the discounts. We are planning to stay a few days at the Swan and then move to off property.
> 
> Will the annual give free parking at the Swan like it offers at the park?



Sorry, but no.


----------



## truetink

Does anyone have an answer to this?  Please and thank you!


----------



## truetink

Sorry I'm referencing this question: Can anyone verify that I am understanding this correctly? I renewed annual passes over the phone because it was prior to the online renewal window (to be able to book our fastpasses). This means I now received vouchers. Since this was on the phone and not online, I do have to activate the renewal pass at guest services now. Correct?!


----------



## Robo

truetink said:


> Sorry I'm referencing this question: Can anyone verify that I am understanding this correctly? I renewed annual passes over the phone because it was prior to the online renewal window (to be able to book our fastpasses). This means I now received vouchers. Since this was on the phone and not online, I do have to activate the renewal pass at guest services now. Correct?!


I don't think the "difference" in this case was "phone vs web."
The difference (if there actually IS a difference) is the early renewal and/or that the CM may have "done something"
to allow the early renewal. I really don't know if you need to go to a Guest Relations or ticket booth before going to the first
park gate on your trip, but I recommend that you DO that, just to check if your ticket is "ready to go." 
You may not _need_ to "do anything" before going to the park gate, but it can't hurt to check.


----------



## truetink

Robo said:


> I don't think the "difference" in this case was "phone vs web."
> The difference (if there actually IS a difference) is the early renewal and/or that the CM may have "done something"
> to allow the early renewal. I really don't know if you need to go to a Guest Relations or ticket booth before going to the first
> park gate on your trip, but I recommend that you DO that, just to check if your ticket is "ready to go."
> You may not _need_ to "do anything" before going to the park gate, but it can't hurt to check.


Great!  Thanks, Robo!


----------



## CarolynFH

truetink said:


> Sorry I'm referencing this question: Can anyone verify that I am understanding this correctly? I renewed annual passes over the phone because it was prior to the online renewal window (to be able to book our fastpasses). This means I now received vouchers. Since this was on the phone and not online, I do have to activate the renewal pass at guest services now. Correct?!





Robo said:


> I don't think the "difference" in this case was "phone vs web."
> The difference (if there actually IS a difference) is the early renewal and/or that the CM may have "done something"
> to allow the early renewal. I really don't know if you need to go to a Guest Relations or ticket booth before going to the first
> park gate on your trip, but I recommend that you DO that, just to check if your ticket is "ready to go."
> You may not _need_ to "do anything" before going to the park gate, but it can't hurt to check.



I’ll add that whenever we’ve renewed APs (DVC Gold, so had to be renewed over the phone), we’ve always had to activate them before using them. I’ve believed it was to check our IDs and confirm DVC membership, so can’t say it’s the same for non-DVC. However, it’s also to pick up the RFID card that serves as ticket (if we don’t have our MB) and is required for AP discounts.


----------



## The Grays

Is there a list of restaurants that give you the annual pass discount?


----------



## Robo

The Grays said:


> Is there a list of restaurants that give you the annual pass discount?



Click *HERE*.
Scroll down.


----------



## truetink

CarolynFH said:


> I’ll add that whenever we’ve renewed APs (DVC Gold, so had to be renewed over the phone), we’ve always had to activate them before using them. I’ve believed it was to check our IDs and confirm DVC membership, so can’t say it’s the same for non-DVC. However, it’s also to pick up the RFID card that serves as ticket (if we don’t have our MB) and is required for AP discounts.


Thanks, CarolynFH!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMouse

MickeyMinnieMouse said:


> Read through the upgrade post and would like to confirm our upgrade options to an annual pass....we are scheduled to visit May 4th-May 10th 2019 with 7 Day Park Hopper+ tickets.  We are thinking of upgrading to *Disney Platinum Plus Passes*.  Reading though the post, I could upgrade our tickets on May 3rd to annual passes at a ticket booth (Disney Springs) and activate it on May 4th when we go to the parks to start the clock.  Is that correct?  I want to avoid the hassle of upgrading while in the park.  Also, I assume the upgrade will have zero impact on already scheduled FastPasses.  Lastly, how do you "activate" your pass?  Is it linked automatically to your magicbands?  Thank you for any info you can provide.





Robo said:


> 1. Correct.
> 2. Correct.
> 3. Yes.



Sorry for the follow up....I would love to upgrade to Annual passes before out trip.  Is it possible to upgrade now and go directly to the gate to activate when we arrive in May?  I would like to pay now and avoid time spent waiting in line at guest relations during our trip.  Thank you for any additional info.


----------



## Robo

MickeyMinnieMouse said:


> Sorry for the follow up....I would love to upgrade to Annual passes before out trip.  Is it possible to upgrade now and go directly to the gate to activate when we arrive in May?  I would like to pay now and avoid time spent waiting in line at guest relations during our trip.  Thank you for any additional info.



In general, the answer has been no.
But, things in this regard can be in flux.
It can't hurt to call and "ask nicely."
Let us know what happens.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMouse

Robo said:


> In general, the answer has been no.
> But, things in this regard can be in flux.
> It can't hurt to call and "ask nicely."
> Let us know what happens.


ok, ty - we'll give it a whirl - thank you again!


----------



## DemonLlama

DVC4US said:


> Did you create 3 fake accounts on MDE or did you create 3 fake names on your MDE account?
> 
> I have several old tickets purchased for different reasons(not any as a package though) and I have placed them under fake names in my MDE account and have been able to use them when needed.



Just fake names in my MDE account, same as you. That's why when one was there and I reassigned it to myself, I was just sure calling would resolve the other two that had ghosted, assuming it was due to my daughter's package ticket that were assigned to the fake names. 

SURPRISE!



Robo said:


> There are so many "odd" things about that entire ordeal that I have not attempted to speculate exactly what (multiple factors)
> may have contributed to the major SNAFU for @DemonLlama.
> CM errors and misunderstandings look to have caused much of the mess.
> Sometimes just one or two "little things" can cause a snowball effect that can take herculean efforts to correct.
> 
> The very FIRST thing that stands out is that tickets purchased/booked prior to Feb. 12, 2017 and never used *do not expire.*
> Anything after that looks too convoluted to try to unravel.
> 
> The most important thing is that it got resolved to the satisfaction of @DemonLlama.



AGREED!

Just thought I'd throw my experience out there in case anyone googles a similar bizarre answer from WDW and think they just have to accept they "misunderstood" what they were buying.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

I have four 3 day child's PH WP&M tickets that expired in 2018.  I'm taking my son in February over the school break to meet up with his cousins and I'm going to visit Disney Springs on arrival day to hopefully sort out the trade in for useable tickets.  

Just to confirm, I have to pay the difference from the original value (whatever that was, I got them from UCT so have no idea) and the current cost on the days we are visiting?  I would like to upgrade one to an adult ticket and use it myself if possible, I just want to get them used at this point.  

No one else going has park hoppers, are we allowed to exchange for 4 day tickets if that is an equal or greater cost or they have to still be PH WP&M? 

Has anyone dealt with exchanging expired tickets in Disney Springs, was it pretty straightforward?   

I'll still have 2 left but I don't think I can do anything with them at this point, we won't be back again after this visit till February 2020.


----------



## Robo

chloelovesdisney said:


> I have four 3 day child's PH WP&M tickets that expired in 2018.  I'm taking my son in February over the school break to meet up with his cousins and I'm going to visit Disney Springs on arrival day to hopefully sort out the trade in for useable tickets.
> 
> Just to confirm,
> 1. I have to pay the difference from the original value (whatever that was,
> 2.  I got them from UCT so have no idea) and the current cost on the days we are visiting?
> 3.  I would like to upgrade one to an adult ticket and use it myself if possible, I just want to get them used at this point.
> 4. No one else going has park hoppers, are we allowed to exchange for 4 day tickets if that is an equal or greater cost or they have to still be PH WP&M?
> 5. Has anyone dealt with exchanging expired tickets in Disney Springs, was it pretty straightforward?
> 6. I'll still have 2 left but I don't think I can do anything with them at this point, we won't be back again after this visit till February 2020.


1. Yes.
2. That info (the values to use in the "upgrade" transaction) is in post #6 (*HERE*) of the thread on which we are now posting.
3. That should work fine.
4. Yes.
5. Disney Springs Guest Relations ("Welcome Center") is a very busy location. Many types of transactions done daily.
6. Just hold on to them for future upgrade.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. That info (the values to use in the "upgrade" transaction) is in post #6 (*HERE*) of the thread on which we are now posting.
> 3. That should work fine.
> 4. Yes.
> 5. Disney Springs Guest Relations ("Welcome Center") is a very busy location. Many types of transactions done daily.
> 6. Just hold on to them for future upgrade.



Oh great, thank you!  When you say yes to #4, is that yes I can get 4 day tickets (regular), or yes, I have to keep the PH WP&M?


----------



## Robo

chloelovesdisney said:


> Oh great, thank you!  When you say yes to #4, is that yes I can get 4 day tickets (regular), or yes, I have to keep the PH WP&M?



A Disney ticket "upgrade" is defined as
trading in the value of the ticket that you have for another ticket of equal or greater value.
It is generally a function of "cost," not "features."


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Robo said:


> A Disney ticket "upgrade" is defined as
> trading in the value of the ticket that you have for another ticket of equal or greater value.
> It is generally a function of "cost," not "features."



Oh that's wonderful, I really appreciate the information, thank you for the help!


----------



## acenoodles

I am graduating from college and plan on visiting WDW sometime after September 2019 as a graduation celebration with my girlfriend. I was a former annual resident pass holder but since my credit card used my out of state college address it auto-canceled. 

1) Will I be able to get a Florida Resident annual pass at the window with a Florida Driver License?
2) I only see the Disney Platinum and Platinum Plus pass online, will they sell the other passes?


----------



## Robo

acenoodles said:


> I am graduating from college and plan on visiting WDW sometime after September 2019 as a graduation celebration with my girlfriend. I was a former annual resident pass holder but since my credit card used my out of state college address it auto-canceled.
> 
> 1) Will I be able to get a Florida Resident annual pass at the window with a Florida Driver License?
> 2) I only see the Disney Platinum and Platinum Plus pass online, will they sell the other passes?



1) Yes.
2) Any WDW AP that is available in the USA will be available at a WDW.

BTW, if you ARE a FL resident (and can prove it) you should be able to buy a
FL resident AP in advance. 
*Call* and ask about it.
That way, you can book FastPasses at least 30 days in advance (which can be very important for some popular attractions.)

 to the DISboards, *acenoodles!*


----------



## twinklebug

Okay... the age old rule of whatever can go wrong will go wrong always seems to apply to me.
Here's my scenario:

As of Dec 1 '18 my MDE account contained:

1 Gold AP (non activated)
1 Platinum AP (non activated)
1 7 day non expiring park hopper (bought years back, unused)

My daughter's account had only

1 Gold AP (non activated)

Dec 4 we flew into MCO and on the way into AK stopped to activate our Gold APs. (Plan is to use them for this trip and then again next Oct)
Explained to the CM which AP to activate and that I did not want to use my 7 day PH. "We can do that" was the response.

Took him a bit, but he activated both my daughter's and my Gold APs. Gave us our cards and told us our magic bands would work for admission.
.... yup .... I think it was because I had been up for 36 hours or so straight at this point, but I didn't even think to double check what happened after we scanned our way into the park, was just relieved we were in Disney.

So, returned home and still didn't think to check until today as I was adding in our stay for next Oct into the MDE.
The two APs are still there, both with the virtual expiration date of 2030.
The 7 Day park hopper is gone. ​
Can Disney fix this? That Park hopper was to be used for a family member to accompany me in the future, and I had bought the Gold AP specifically for this trip.


----------



## Robo

twinklebug said:


> So, returned home and still didn't think to check until today as I was adding in our stay for next Oct into the MDE.
> The two APs are still there, both with the virtual expiration date of 2030.
> The 7 Day park hopper is gone. ​
> 1. Can Disney fix this?
> 2. That Park hopper was to be used for a family member to accompany me in the future, and I had bought the Gold AP specifically for this trip.


1. Yes.
2. Call WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat

Explain things just as you did above.
They should either be able to fix things now, or set up a file in your MDX account
with instructions as to how to take care of it upon your next return to WDW.

BTW, with the way MDX files are prone to being so *glitchy,*
it MIGHT be that things ARE actually OK regarding your tickets,
but what shows in the file is just incorrect.
Regardless, call em'.

(And, please post back with your results.)


----------



## Babsy

So, I am giving WDW tickets as part of a WDW trip (for DEC, 2019) as Christmas presents this year. I purchased some special Magic bands and had them assigned to certain recipients. However, I have since found other MB's that I like better for some of these same people and want to reassign those MB's to someone else. Is that possible? Or will I render the MB's invalid/unusable in any way?


----------



## Robo

Babsy said:


> So, I am giving WDW tickets as part of a WDW trip (for DEC, 2019) as Christmas presents this year. I purchased some special Magic bands and had them assigned to certain recipients. However, I have since found other MB's that I like better for some of these same people and want to reassign those MB's to someone else. Is that possible? Or will I render the MB's invalid/unusable in any way?



You may add ADDITIONAL MBs to anyone's account (as many as you like,)
but once a MB does become assigned to a person in that person's MDX account,
that MB cannot be "reassigned" to another person's account.

New, unused TICKETS can be reassigned (transferred) from one guest to another guest, 
but not MBs.


----------



## Babsy

Robo said:


> You may add ADDITIONAL MBs to anyone's account (as many as you like,)
> but once a MB does become assigned to a person in that person's MDX account,
> that MB cannot be "reassigned" to another person's account.
> 
> New, unused TICKETS can be reassigned (transferred) from one guest to another guest,
> but not MBs.



Robo,

what about if I called Disney IT? Would they be able to do it?


----------



## Robo

Babsy said:


> Robo,
> 
> what about if I called Disney IT? Would they be able to do it?



It's not normally possible to transfer MBs
but, you can _always_ "ask nicely."


----------



## Babsy

Thank you. I will try 'asking nicely'.

My granddaughter and daughter have the same first name and I assigned the DGD's MB to the daughter. It's a Christmas present and just doesn't work the way it is! My daughter won't want the princess band that I have for the DGD and DGD would love the purple princess band!

I can't believe that I did this!


----------



## AngiTN

MickeyMinnieMouse said:


> Sorry for the follow up....I would love to upgrade to Annual passes before out trip.  Is it possible to upgrade now and go directly to the gate to activate when we arrive in May?  I would like to pay now and avoid time spent waiting in line at guest relations during our trip.  Thank you for any additional info.


There's one other option to consider, once you've arrived and entered the park once you can upgrade your ticket to an AP via MDE app yourself, no line needed at all.


----------



## AngiTN

twinklebug said:


> Okay... the age old rule of whatever can go wrong will go wrong always seems to apply to me.
> Here's my scenario:
> 
> As of Dec 1 '18 my MDE account contained:
> 
> 1 Gold AP (non activated)
> 1 Platinum AP (non activated)
> 1 7 day non expiring park hopper (bought years back, unused)
> 
> My daughter's account had only
> 
> 1 Gold AP (non activated)
> 
> Dec 4 we flew into MCO and on the way into AK stopped to activate our Gold APs. (Plan is to use them for this trip and then again next Oct)
> Explained to the CM which AP to activate and that I did not want to use my 7 day PH. "We can do that" was the response.
> 
> Took him a bit, but he activated both my daughter's and my Gold APs. Gave us our cards and told us our magic bands would work for admission.
> .... yup .... I think it was because I had been up for 36 hours or so straight at this point, but I didn't even think to double check what happened after we scanned our way into the park, was just relieved we were in Disney.
> 
> So, returned home and still didn't think to check until today as I was adding in our stay for next Oct into the MDE.
> The two APs are still there, both with the virtual expiration date of 2030.
> The 7 Day park hopper is gone. ​
> Can Disney fix this? That Park hopper was to be used for a family member to accompany me in the future, and I had bought the Gold AP specifically for this trip.


Urgh, what a mess. 
I know they can replace the accidentally used ticket. We've had a similar issue where, due to my not taking the time to either prioritize tickets or move the ones I didn't want used to a fake person on my MDE. When we entered the park the system used a ticket instead of an AP in error. The difference was our AP was working and active at the time. Any common sense would tell you that at no time would their system use a ticket over an AP when someone has both. I mean, in what case would someone WANT to use a ticket instead of a working/valid AP? But, I know better, I know that I have to keep them with fake profiles to avoid it. But I got lazy and didn't move it. Thankfully, I thought to check on the ticket and was able to go get it replaced before we left the park. Took me a bit to explain to the CM what happened and but once they got it, they had no problem fixing it.


----------



## AngiTN

AmyAnne said:


> I have a question about bridging Universal tickets that I hope the experts here can help me with. I've read about ticket upgrading/bridging (I think I'm getting the terms correct) but have never actually done it . . . I need tickets for Universal and am wondering if I buy 2-day non-park to park (through the Chase UR site), can I upgrade those to park-to-park once we get there? (There is a small discount on the non-PTP tickets but not the PTP).
> 
> And if I can upgrade, how exactly would that work? From what I understand, I will get some sort of code that I take to the will-call booth at US. I'm assuming I can upgrade then? I would love to hear form someone who has done this (assuming it can be done)!


FYI - This is the DISNEY board and ticket discussion.
Universal boards are further down the main board page, and there they do have discussions on doing Universal ticket upgrades.
Overall, it does work more or less just like Disney's upgrade process but for one major difference, you must enter the park first.


----------



## Ladyfish77

I just completed a WDW trip.  We had a package with free dining.  I have an AP.  I made sure my AP was prioritized.  Our trip ended last Saturday, but when I go into MDE, it still shows the ticket from that trip as non-transferable.  Has something changed?  I thought after my trip, that ticket would be transerable?  I was hoping to use it for one of our kids for a future trip?  Thanks for any information!


----------



## Robo

Ladyfish77 said:


> I just completed a WDW trip.  We had a package with free dining.  I have an AP.  I made sure my AP was prioritized.  Our trip ended last Saturday, but when I go into MDE, it still shows the ticket from that trip as non-transferable.  Has something changed?  I thought after my trip, that ticket would be transerable?  I was hoping to use it for one of our kids for a future trip?  Thanks for any information!



A new, unused ticket is transferable.
What I don't trust are inconsistent ticket listings in MDX.

When you have some time, call WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat

Ask the CM about the current status of your unused ticket.


----------



## HtomSirveaux

Okay, so I read post 6 and unfortunately, it made me a little more confused since it didn't account for my tickets' dates.

I bought our tickets back in late June 2018 from UndercoverTourist.  The tickets arrived with a sticker that says they expire on February 28th, 2019.  It looks like the printed date on the ticket stock is 5/31/2018.  MDX app says they are "Valid Through" 3/14/19 (perhaps first use has to be by 2/28, then 14 days after...?).  I'm also not sure whether or not it matters, but I think these were purchased from UndercoverTourist as "4-Day Magic Your Way Ticket - with Extra Day."  Both the tickets themselves and MDX only list them as "5-Day Magic Your Way Base Ticket".

Now that I explained about the tickets we currently have, here's the actual question:  We are taking our trip at the end of January.  Out of nowhere, DW has now mentioned about going again in November.  Since that would be multiple trips in a 12-month period, that made me start thinking about APs.  We are DVC members and would not have issues with the blackout dates on the Gold AP.


Is there any reason to think there is anything "special" about these tickets that would cause an issue bridging/upgrading for use 1 year from first use (first use would be at Epcot on 1/23)?
Is my math even remotely in the correct neighborhood (leaving tax out of all amounts)?
The linked Allears chart for 2018 Feb-Oct shows 5-Day Base tickets as being $395.  The DVC Price for the Gold AP is $609. _*If*_ these tickets are eligible to be bridged/upgraded in the first place, would the difference actually be $214 plus tax?

Lastly, is there any terminology to use/avoid when at Guest Relations for this (I thought at one point someone said to avoid using the term "bridging" as a guest).


----------



## Robo

HtomSirveaux said:


> Okay, so I read post 6 and unfortunately, it made me a little more confused A. since it didn't account for my tickets' dates.
> 
> I bought our tickets back in late June 2018 from UndercoverTourist.  The tickets arrived with a sticker that says they expire on February 28th, 2019.  It looks like the printed date on the ticket stock is 5/31/2018.  MDX app says they are "Valid Through" 3/14/19 (perhaps first use has to be by 2/28, then 14 days after...?).  I'm also not sure whether or not it matters, but I think
> 
> A. these were purchased from UndercoverTourist as "4-Day Magic Your Way Ticket - with Extra Day."
> B. Both the tickets themselves and MDX only list them as "5-Day Magic Your Way Base Ticket".
> 
> Now that I explained about the tickets we currently have, here's the actual question:  We are taking our trip at the end of January.  Out of nowhere, DW has now mentioned about going again in November.
> C. Since that would be multiple trips in a 12-month period, that made me start thinking about APs.  We are DVC members and would not have issues with the blackout dates on the Gold AP.
> 
> 1. Is there any reason to think there is anything "special" about these tickets that would cause an issue bridging/upgrading for use 1 year from first use (first use would be at Epcot on 1/23)?
> Is my math even remotely in the correct neighborhood (leaving tax out of all amounts)?
> 2a. The linked Allears chart for 2018 Feb-Oct shows 5-Day Base tickets as being $395.
> 2b. The DVC Price for the Gold AP is $609.
> _2c. *If*_ these tickets are eligible to be bridged/upgraded in the first place, would the difference actually be $214 plus tax?
> 3. Lastly, is there any terminology to use/avoid when at Guest Relations for this (I thought at one point someone said to avoid using the term "bridging" as a guest).


A. It does account for your tickets. Your tickets are simply regular 5-day base tickets.
B. That means they are actually regular 5-day tickets.
D. That would be correct.
C. Excellent plan.
1. Nope.
2a. Yes.
2b. I'll take your word for that.
2c. Again, there is nothing "unusual" about your tickets.
3. Don't worry about what you do or don't say in your terminology.
Just know the exact correct amount you should be charged, and nicely speak up if you are quoted
the wrong amount. 
If the first CM is a problem, nicely decline the offer and try the upgrade elsewhere.

Have a great trip, and please post back to report about your upgrade.


----------



## HtomSirveaux

Robo said:


> A. It does account for your tickets. Your tickets are simply regular 5-day base tickets.
> B. That means they are actually regular 5-day tickets.
> D. That would be correct.
> C. Excellent plan.
> 1. Nope.
> 2a. Yes.
> 2b. I'll take your word for that.
> 2c. Again, there is nothing "unusual" about your tickets.
> 3. Don't worry about what you do or don't say in your terminology.
> Just know the exact correct amount you should be charged, and nicely speak up if you are quoted
> the wrong amount.
> If the first CM is a problem, nicely decline the offer and try the upgrade elsewhere.
> 
> Have a great trip, and please post back to report about your upgrade.


Thanks; it's the unusual expiration dates that threw me off.


----------



## lovethesun12

I haven't been able to find a response to this specific question after reading the notes at the beginning of the thread.

We bought an 8-day ticket for a longer stay in July 2019. Recently, we have been considering an additional shorter stay (4 nights) in April 2019. 

Is it possible to use some days from our 8-day ticket and keep the rest for July? I know they generally will expire after a week or two, I'm wondering if we could put the remaining value towards our July ticket.  I'm guessing no but thought I might put it out there =) 

The other option of course is to just purchase a new 2-day ticket for April. We would probably do universal in this case but are undecided. Just wondering if there is any flexibility in our ticket value.


----------



## Robo

lovethesun12 said:


> I haven't been able to find a response to this specific question after reading the notes at the beginning of the thread.
> We bought an 8-day ticket for a longer stay in July 2019. Recently, we have been considering an additional shorter stay (4 nights) in April 2019.
> 1. Is it possible to use some days from our 8-day ticket and keep the rest for July?
> 2. I know they generally will expire after a week or two,
> 3. I'm wondering if we could put the remaining value towards our July ticket.
> 4. I'm guessing no but thought I might put it out there =)
> The other option of course is to just purchase a new 2-day ticket for April. We would probably do universal in this case but are undecided.
> 5. Just wondering if there is any flexibility in our ticket value.



1. Sorry, but no.
2. Yes.
Unless you are a Florida resident, the tickets will expire within the short time-period allotted for the tickets that you bought.
3.Nope.
4. Your guess is correct.
5. Another option is upgrading to a WDW Annual Pass. Check to see if that might save
you money vs. using your current tickets -and- buying the additional tickets for your added trip. 
Plus, an AP offers some specific additional discounts that might offset the cost.


----------



## lovethesun12

Robo said:


> 1. Sorry, but no.
> 2. Yes.
> Unless you are a Florida resident, the tickets will expire within the short time-period allotted for the tickets that you bought.
> 3.Nope.
> 4. Your guess is correct.
> 5. Another option is upgrading to a WDW Annual Pass. Check to see if that might save
> you money vs. using your current tickets -and- buying the additional tickets for your second trip. Plus, an AP offers some specific additional discounts that might offset the cost.


Thanks! We are actually going in July for 2 weeks so lots of time to use the ticket. Just wondering what my options were. I guess Easter will be an all Universal trip for us =)


----------



## Robo

HtomSirveaux said:


> Thanks; it's the unusual expiration dates that threw me off.



I have yet to be able to comprehend and decode the "odd" expiration dates on some reseller tickets.


----------



## momw/2princesses

I have a 5-day ticket that will expire 1/14/19.  Unfortunately, our trip has been pushed back to end of January.  We're staying offsite and will be able to make Fps in the next few days.  Can I call now and upgrade that ticket so that I can make FPs?  I had planned to upgrade to an annual pass during the trip anyway, but since our dates have moved, I wasn't sure what my options are.  Thanks!


----------



## twinklebug

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Call WDW Ticketing:
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
> 
> Explain things just as you did above.
> They should either be able to fix things now, or set up a file in your MDX account
> with instructions as to how to take care of it upon your next return to WDW.
> 
> BTW, with the way MDX files are prone to being so *glitchy,*
> it MIGHT be that things ARE actually OK regarding your tickets,
> but what shows in the file is just incorrect.
> Regardless, call em'.
> 
> (And, please post back with your results.)


Thank you Robo, I called and they were able to fix the situation. I'd say that once I got through it took less than 10 minutes total, probably closer to 5.

The ticketing cast member who helped me out mentioned that the order the passes are in on my account will make a difference and that this was probably the reason why the system started using my park hopper.

Again, thank you. Happy New Year!


----------



## Robo

momw/2princesses said:


> I have a 5-day ticket that will expire 1/14/19.  Unfortunately, our trip has been pushed back to end of January.  We're staying offsite and will be able to make Fps in the next few days.
> 1. Can I call now and upgrade that ticket so that I can make FPs?  I had planned to upgrade to an annual pass during the trip anyway, but since our dates have moved,
> 2. I wasn't sure what my options are.  Thanks!


1. Since YOURS is the first time we have seen an actual case of tickets of this kind "expiring," we don't know the answer.
(It's always a good idea to "ask nicely" for any accommodation that you'd like.)
2. We don't know yet, so please post back with what happens when you call.


----------



## Robo

twinklebug said:


> Thank you Robo, I called and they were able to fix the situation. I'd say that once I got through it took less than 10 minutes total, probably closer to 5.
> 
> The ticketing cast member who helped me out mentioned that the order the passes are in on my account will make a difference and that this was probably the reason why the system started using my park hopper.
> 
> Again, thank you. Happy New Year!



Congrats!
So glad you were able to get this sorted out with so little time involved.
Glad you let us know your good outcome!
Happy New Year to YOU!


----------



## momw/2princesses

Robo said:


> 1. Since YOURS is the first time we have seen an actual case of tickets of this kind "expiring," we don't know the answer.
> (It's always a good idea to "ask nicely" for any accommodation that you'd like.)
> 2. We don't know yet, so please post back with what happens when you call.



Thank you, Robo!  I called this afternoon.  The person I spoke with was going to upgrade my ticket during the call, and seemed to act like it was no big deal.  But I had forgotten that the ticket was originally purchased through AAA.  Because of that, it would have to be changed at a AAA office or at guest relations.  It will not lose any value.  I asked if I could use that value to upgrade a new ticket (that I will purchase from undercover tourist) to an annual pass.  She said absolutely.  I was very pleasantly surprised!   Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Robo

momw/2princesses said:


> Thank you, Robo!  I called this afternoon.  The person I spoke with was going to upgrade my ticket during the call, and seemed to act like it was no big deal.  But I had forgotten that the ticket was originally purchased through AAA.  Because of that, it would have to be changed at a AAA office or at guest relations.  It will not lose any value.
> I asked if I could use that value to upgrade a new ticket (that I will purchase from undercover tourist) to an annual pass.
> She said absolutely.
> I was very pleasantly surprised!   Thanks again for your help!



Very good.
Have fun!


----------



## MinnieGirl33

Looking for a sanity check... Can you confirm for me...  

Current DL Signature Plus AP on Monthly Pmt plan... if we upgrade to Premier Pass do we just need to pay differential between the two (and continue regular monthly pmts on DL AP as agreed/contracted) or do we have to pay off full balance of DL AP and upgrade cost all at once?


----------



## cassie58

Apologize ahead thatti have not read through whole thread!  Need some help - have a friend in WDW now who was trying to upgrade from 4 day PHP to 5 day for tomorrow.  They wanted to charge $100 pp.  That does not seem possible - he is on FD package which was booked back the spring, so before new ticket structure, so know that changes things, but from trying to do some calculations, it doesn't seem to add up, but I may be wrong.  Does this seem right? It was easy to calculate in the past, but not sure now.


----------



## Robo

cassie58 said:


> 1. -have a friend in WDW now who was trying to upgrade from 4 day PHP to 5 day...
> 2. They wanted to charge $100 pp.
> 3.  he is on FD package which was booked back the spring, so before new ticket structure,
> 
> so know that changes things, but from trying to do some calculations, it doesn't seem to add up, but I may be wrong.
> Does this seem right?
> 4. It was easy to calculate in the past, but not sure now.



4. The equations for calculating the cost to upgrade tickets can be found on the thread on which we are posting in Post #6, 
called (oddly enough) "Cost to Upgrade Tickets." (*HERE*.)

1. Got it. WANT a 5-day PHP, HAVE a 4-day PHP.
2. Let's take a look at Post #6
----------------------------------------------
Ticket bought from an Authorized Reseller/Discounter:
-or-
*Ticket bought as part of a WDW Resort Package:*
-or-
Ticket bought at a Disney Store:
*A __* Created BEFORE Feb.12,2017 - *(2016) *Prices *HERE.
B __* Created BETWEEN Feb.12,2017 & Feb.11,2018 *(2017) *Prices *HERE.
C __ *Created BETWEEN Feb.11,2018 & Oct.16,2018. *(Early 2018) *Price list *HERE.*
----------------------------------------------
3. OK, that means "early 2018 tickets." So, we want "*C*" above.
So, from Post #6
*----------------------------------------------

C __________*
Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *early* *2018 *Price list *HERE.*
Subtract that 2018 price from the *current *full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT on the current *late* *2018 *Price list *HERE.
Pay that difference price for the upgrade.
----------------------------------------------
*
So:
*$587.35 *(Current Adult 5-day PHP, starting date of Dec. 27) 
*-511.20* (from "early 2018" prices Adult 5-day PHP) 
*=76.15 *(Cost to upgrade, including tax.)


----------



## cassie58

Robo said:


> 4. The equations for calculating the cost to upgrade tickets can be found on the thread on which we are posting in Post #6,
> called (oddly enough) "Cost to Upgrade Tickets." (*HERE*.)
> 
> 1. Got it. WANT a 5-day PHP, HAVE a 4-day PHP.
> 2. Let's take a look at Post #6
> ----------------------------------------------
> Ticket bought from an Authorized Reseller/Discounter:
> -or-
> *Ticket bought as part of a WDW Resort Package:*
> -or-
> Ticket bought at a Disney Store:
> *A __* Created BEFORE Feb.12,2017 - *(2016) *Prices *HERE.
> B __* Created BETWEEN Feb.12,2017 & Feb.11,2018 *(2017) *Prices *HERE.
> C __ *Created BETWEEN Feb.11,2018 & Oct.16,2018. *(Early 2018) *Price list *HERE.*
> ----------------------------------------------
> 3. OK, that means "early 2018 tickets." So, we want "*C*" above.
> So, from Post #6
> *----------------------------------------------
> 
> C __________*
> Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *early* *2018 *Price list *HERE.*
> Subtract that 2018 price from the *current *full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT on the current *late* *2018 *Price list *HERE.
> Pay that difference price for the upgrade.
> ----------------------------------------------
> *
> So:
> *$587.35 *(Current Adult 5-day PHP, starting date of Dec. 27)
> *-511.20* (from "early 2018" prices Adult 5-day PHP)
> *=76.15 *(Cost to upgrade, including tax.)



Sorry Robo - did go to post 6, and was still having trouble wrapping my brain around all the information - long day! Trying to figure it out quickly for them after CM at IG told them $100.  I appreciate the info  even though it's still more expensive than I thought.  So only about $20 to upgrade from the 4 to 5 day at current prices if bought with new structure, but adding $57 for cost of ticket bought before if I got that correct now.  I get the reasoning, but really unfortunate as they will now not add a day(were supposed to do WP but did not want to worry about iffy weather ) and will probably not be back after being yearly guests for several years, paying to stay deluxe, but paying more each year for food, added parking fees, etc and now this with the new ticket structure - they are not seeing the value for the money anymore


----------



## Lsdolphin

Is there anyway we can see for ourselves the order in which our tix are listed in our account...I have several tix with "no expiration" with days left on them that I want to save and I'm afraid they will be used instead of the AP which I recently added.


----------



## Robo

Lsdolphin said:


> Is there anyway we can see for ourselves the order in which our tix are listed in our account...I have several tix with "no expiration" with days left on them that I want to save and I'm afraid they will be used instead of the AP which I recently added.



Even if you could, MDX cannot be consistently trusted for ticket listings.
Far too many errors get displayed over time.

To be "sure," go to any Guest Relations before you go to a park gate and have the CM correctly
prioritize your tickets.


----------



## Robo

MinnieGirl33 said:


> Looking for a sanity check... Can you confirm for me...
> 
> Current DL Signature Plus AP on Monthly Pmt plan... if we upgrade to Premier Pass do we just need to pay differential between the two (and continue regular monthly pmts on DL AP as agreed/contracted) or do we have to pay off full balance of DL AP and upgrade cost all at once?



I'm sorry, but I don't know the answer to this.
I hope someone else has an answer.

I should point out that your question is specifically about Disneyland APs exclusive to California residents.
Whether the answer would or would not be different for Florida resident APs, I also don't know.
(This board is significantly more focused on WDW information.)


----------



## Lsdolphin

Robo said:


> Even if you could, MDX cannot be consistently trusted for ticket listings.
> Far too many errors get displayed over time.
> 
> To be "sure," go to any Guest Relations before you go to a park gate and have the CM correctly
> prioritize your tickets.




Thank you!


----------



## Lewisc

Robo said:


> Even if you could, MDX cannot be consistently trusted for ticket listings.
> Far too many errors get displayed over time.
> 
> To be "sure," go to any Guest Relations before you go to a park gate and have the CM correctly
> prioritize your tickets.


Great advice. A few weeks ago we upgraded, Disney Springs, 5 day hoppers to AP. We also had one day left on an old ticket  My MDX had my AP prriotized but my wife had the one day first. I checked with guest relations outside epcot. It took a few minutes but got fixed


----------



## mtrib

Weird question of the day (I have lots of them):

During our stay at BC in 2014 the pools were closed for an extended period of time on our resort day so we were given tickets for one day at the water parks. We had all remaining days booked in parks so we never got to use them. It is really unlikely we will ever use them even though they expire in 2030. What are the chances I can exchange these tickets for something else? A few anytime FPP, a GC, preferred viewing for HEA, anything? They were free so I feel funny asking for anything. But the closure really did ruin our planned resort day.


----------



## Robo

mtrib said:


> Weird question of the day (I have lots of them):
> 
> During our stay at BC in 2014 the pools were closed for an extended period of time on our resort day so we were given tickets for one day at the water parks. We had all remaining days booked in parks so we never got to use them. It is really unlikely we will ever use them even though they expire in 2030.
> 
> 1. What are the chances I can exchange these tickets for something else?
> 2. A few anytime FPP, a GC, preferred viewing for HEA, anything? They were free so I feel funny asking for anything. But the closure really did ruin our planned resort day.


1. That would be rare.
2. You can certainly "ask nicely" for any accommodation you'd like.
If you do try, please report back with the outcome.


----------



## Lewisc

mtrib said:


> Weird question of the day (I have lots of them):
> 
> During our stay at BC in 2014 the pools were closed for an extended period of time on our resort day so we were given tickets for one day at the water parks. We had all remaining days booked in parks so we never got to use them. It is really unlikely we will ever use them even though they expire in 2030. What are the chances I can exchange these tickets for something else? A few anytime FPP, a GC, preferred viewing for HEA, anything? They were free so I feel funny asking for anything. But the closure really did ruin our planned resort day.


You might ask for one of the options available on plus pass, mini golf for example. Better shot if day you want to use it water is closed due temperature.
Had you asked back in 2014 you might have been able to get FP instead of water park.

You got use of a water park instead of use of a pool. I'm surprised ticket didn't expire.


----------



## mtrib

Lewisc said:


> You might ask for one of the options available on plus pass, mini golf for example. Better shot if day you want to use it water is closed due temperature.
> Had you asked back in 2014 you might have been able to get FP instead of water park.
> 
> You got use of a water park instead of use of a pool. I'm surprised ticket didn't expire.



I was surprised ticket didn't expire, too. Unfortunately they didn't realize pool would be closed so long until late in the day so we couldn't use the tickets that day.

Didn't really need the extra FPP that trip. We were the crazy parents that took our kids out of school the second week of September. The place was practically deserted. Did SB fo SDMT and it was under 30 minutes midday! Total Disney heaven.


----------



## DarX

Looks like bridging from the MDE app in the park has the expected upgrade cost. Here’s some screenshots of me going through the steps. I didn’t actually complete it yet because I’m using the tickets during blackout but the numbers were as expected.


----------



## DarX

Here’s the checkout page


----------



## DarX

Odd quirk is that my wife shows up as “ticket type unable to be upgraded” on my app and I show the same on her app, but each of us can upgrade our own passes and our kids passes. We just need to do a separate transaction for one of the adults.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Will hard plastic, RFID tickets continue to work for entry and FP scanning, even if they have subsequently been associated with an MDE account with a MagicBand? Essentially, once you have an MB, do you _have _to use it, or can you choose to use your hard plastic ticket?


----------



## PolyRob

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Will hard plastic, RFID tickets continue to work for entry and FP scanning, even if they have subsequently been associated with an MDE account with a MagicBand? Essentially, once you have an MB, do you _have _to use it, or can you choose to use your hard plastic ticket?


You can still use a card. Cards and bands are interchangeable. As long as they are linked to the same person/profile and active they will all access the same account information.

If you want certain on-ride photos you will need a MagicBand as the card will not pick up the long frequency (SDMT, FEA, SDD, etc)


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

PolyRob said:


> You can still use a card. Cards and bands are interchangeable. As long as they are linked to the same person/profile and active they will all access the same account information.
> 
> If you want certain on-ride photos you will need a MagicBand as the card will not pick up the long frequency (SDMT, FEA, SDD, etc)



Awesome, good info. If we end up using cards, it would be because the kids don't want to wear their bands, but adults will still have them for ride photo purposes.


----------



## Babsy

Robo said:


> It's not normally possible to transfer MBs
> but, you can _always_ "ask nicely."



Robo,

Update: 
"Asking nicely" works again!!!

Spoke to a very sweet CM in IT who took the time to make the changes for me. So very happy. Grand children were so excited on Christmas day!!!!

Thank you for your help!


----------



## DarX

Now this is interesting - I am able to upgrade my tickets to annual passes from home now. I’m 80 miles away from Disney but still have the option to upgrade in the MDE app just as I did when I was in the park. It appears you can upgrade from anywhere as long as all your days haven’t been used. Not sure if you have to use a day before the option appears or not or just be in your date window. Hope this helps someone. The good news is it takes the stress out of worrying if a CM knows how to bridge properly as the app prices are within a few cents of what I expected my upgrade cost to be.


----------



## Dug720

Question... I just renewed my AP online. My current one expires 2/19 (I wanted to get it done with money I got at Christmas and not accidentally spend the money on something else). Do I need to do anything when I'm next down there (just before changeover) or will everything just roll over on 2/20? Thanks.


----------



## mousestruck

DarX said:


> Now this is interesting - I am able to upgrade my tickets to annual passes from home now. I’m 80 miles away from Disney but still have the option to upgrade in the MDE app just as I did when I was in the park. It appears you can upgrade from anywhere as long as all your days haven’t been used. Not sure if you have to use a day before the option appears or not or just be in your date window. Hope this helps someone. The good news is it takes the stress out of worrying if a CM knows how to bridge properly as the app prices are within a few cents of what I expected my upgrade cost to be.


I assume that you are upgrading tickets purchase directly from Disney? Would be fantastic if we could upgrade third-party tickets that way!


----------



## DarX

mousestruck said:


> I assume that you are upgrading tickets purchase directly from Disney? Would be fantastic if we could upgrade third-party tickets that way!



Nope - I bought these from Visit Orlando but I’m getting the Disney price towards an upgrade. Pretty significant savings. 7 day one park per day passes and a 7 day hopper purchased during Black Friday 2018 sale. Date specific 12/26 - 1/4.


----------



## karen4546

Got back last Friday - upgraded my 6 day PH to annual pass and it cost $421 .  I think it was a great deal since I purchased the tickets from UT for $469.23 . So total oop was $890.23 instead of  $1058.61.  Plus I used the photo pass and got over $200 in savings using annual pass at gift shops and Jiko.  I am planning at least 2 more trips to WDW in 2019


----------



## SuzyQue

My adult daughters have cardboard nonexpiring tickets from 2005 with days left on them.  First question, do they have to be present to change them over to new plastic ones?  The answer to that may answer my next question.  If they aren’t required to be there and I get new plastic ones for them, can I assign one to a new person on my MDE account?


----------



## Robo

SuzyQue said:


> My adult daughters have cardboard nonexpiring tickets from 2005 with days left on them.
> 1. First question, do they have to be present to change them over to new plastic ones?  The answer to that may answer my next question.  If they aren’t required to be there and I get new plastic ones for them,
> 2. can I assign one to a new person on my MDE account?


1. If these old tickets are NOT "under 10 yrs" tickets, then, no.
Disney will do a free upgrade to "adult" tickets on plastic cards, but the original (former) "child" should be at the upgrade.

2. In general, yes. (But, its a "gray area.")


----------



## SuzyQue

Robo said:


> 1. If these old tickets are NOT "under 10 yrs" tickets, then, no.
> Disney will do a free upgrade to "adult" tickets on plastic cards, but the original (former) "child" should be at the upgrade.
> 
> 2. In general, yes. (But, its a "gray area.")



Thanks Robo for the quick & helpful reply!


----------



## snuggly duckling

Robo said:


> A. Correct.
> B. Correct.
> C. I'll take your word for that.
> D. If "C." is accurate, then that is correct.
> E. If "C." is accurate, then that is correct.
> F. If "C." is accurate, then that is correct.
> Have fun!



So sadly I did not have this outcome. I was told repeatedly that the tickets purchased through a WDW package could NOT be bridged to gate price. They were adamant that the only price they could give me was the Walt Disney Travel Co price which for the 10 day hoppers we have was about $130 less per ticket. And they were complete jerks about it, basically accusing me of trying to scam the system. Then they deleted my tickets by “accident” and refused to give me back anything but a gift card in the amount they said they were worth.  Not a happy camper right now.


----------



## Robo

snuggly duckling said:


> So sadly I did not have this outcome. I was told repeatedly that the tickets purchased through a WDW package could NOT be bridged to gate price. They were adamant that the only price they could give me was the Walt Disney Travel Co price which for the 10 day hoppers we have was about $130 less per ticket. And they were complete jerks about it, basically accusing me of trying to scam the system. Then they deleted my tickets by “accident” and refused to give me back anything but a gift card in the amount they said they were worth.  Not a happy camper right now.



Wow.
So sorry that happened.
Some CMs do not have the proper training to know the difference between "resort pkg." tickets 
and "bought directly from Disney" tickets.
Tickets purchased via an WDW Resort Package absolutely can be price-bridged.

From many past reports, it is possible for this kind of situation to be remedied after-the-fact.
If you are still at WDW, go to another Guest Relations and explain.

If you have returned home
call WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat

Explain all of the details of when and where this happened and ask (nicely) if 
the problem can be fixed.

Please report back with your results.


----------



## snuggly duckling

Robo said:


> Wow.
> So sorry that happened.
> Some CMs do not have the proper training to know the difference between "resort pkg." tickets
> and "bought directly from Disney" tickets.
> Tickets purchased via an WDW Resort Package absolutely can be price-bridged.
> 
> From many past reports, it is possible for this kind of situation to be remedied after-the-fact.
> If you are still at WDW, go to another Guest Relations and explain.
> 
> If you have returned home
> call WDW Ticketing:
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
> 
> Explain all of the details of when and where this happened and ask (nicely) if
> the problem can be fixed.
> 
> Please report back with your results.



Thank you Robo. We tried Guest Relations outside and inside MK with the same results, each time talking with a CM and their supervisor. Plus inside MK we talked to someone who is supposedly the supervisor’s supervisor. Everyone was firm that this is not something they do. They said they can no longer bridge tickets period. The old ticket prices are no longer in the system. Additionally we’ve learned that they have noted us as an “exception granted” each of the 5 previous years we’ve done this so they really seem to think we are trying to scam the system (and explains why we were treated as such.) Each one of the supervisors referenced these notes in our file.

They insisted that the best they could give us for the age 10+ 10 day hopper was $420.89 and $404.70 for the 3-9 ticket. From the Allears archive these should be $553.80 and $532.50 respectively.

We’ve already wasted 3 hours of vacation time on this and have been left feeling like criminals. Plus both of my kids have anxiety disorders and are now as stressed as I am based on what they’ve seen and heard. Maybe I’ll call when I get home in a few days. But right now based on how I was talked to, I’m not exactly feeling the magic. For the first time in 6 years, we will be leaving Florida without renewing our passes. Makes me sad.


----------



## Robo

snuggly duckling said:


> 1. We’ve already wasted 3 hours of vacation time on this
> 2. and have been left feeling like criminals. Plus both of my kids have anxiety disorders and are now as stressed as I am based on what they’ve seen and heard.
> 3. Maybe I’ll call when I get home in a few days. But right now based on how I was talked to, I’m not exactly feeling the magic. For the first time in 6 years, we will be leaving Florida without renewing our passes. Makes me sad.


1. That is very disappointing.
2. I hope that you mean that you feel like the CM's are THINKING you may be trying to scam them.
And NOT  that YOU YOURSELF feel like a criminal.
Since you know that you are NOT a scammer and are NOT criminal, then there's certainly no reason
to think ill of YOURSELF.
(Put the "feelings" back on those CMs who are the culprits in this.)
3. Hope so.
Let us know.
Now, have fun on the rest of your trip!


----------



## snuggly duckling

Robo said:


> 1. That is very disappointing.
> 2. I hope that you mean that you feel like the CM's are THINKING you may be trying to scam them.
> And NOT  that YOU don't YOURSELF feel like a criminal.
> Since you know that you are NOT a scammer and are NOT criminal, then there's certainly no reason
> to think ill of YOURSELF.
> (Put the "feelings" back on those CMs who are the culprits in this.)
> 3. Hope so.
> Let us know.
> Now, have fun on the rest of your trip!



You’re right. I know I am not a criminal or a scammer but I feel like that’s how we were being treated by all 3 supervisors we talked with, based on these notes in the system that said they told us this was an exception ever year for the past 5 years. It very clearly colored how they talked to us and what they were willing to hear from us.

I know we will probably renew our APs regardless because who are we kidding? The mouse totally owns us, but right now I feel sick to my stomach and I just want to go home. Trying to pull it together and enjoy our last 3 days here.


----------



## DarX

snuggly duckling said:


> You’re right. I know I am not a criminal or a scammer but I feel like that’s how we were being treated by all 3 supervisors we talked with, based on these notes in the system that said they told us this was an exception ever year for the past 5 years. It very clearly colored how they talked to us and what they were willing to hear from us.
> 
> I know we will probably renew our APs regardless because who are we kidding? The mouse totally owns us, but right now I feel sick to my stomach and I just want to go home. Trying to pull it together and enjoy our last 3 days here.



Have you tried upgrading your tickets in the MDE app? Not sure if that works with old tickets.


----------



## snuggly duckling

DarX said:


> Have you tried upgrading your tickets in the MDE app? Not sure if that works with old tickets.



I didn’t try it before because I didn’t think MDE could handle the more complicated process of applying an unused ticket towards an existing AP renewal. And now I can’t do anything since the CM “accidently” deleted our tickets. There’s nothing there now. I only have a gift card for the disputed amount of the tickets’ value.

I honestly don’t know what to do. I can keep trying to find someone who knows what I’m talking about but more than likely, I will continue to encounter more CMs that don’t understand, resulting in more frustration and more “notes” going on my account about what an obnoxious guest I am. I feel like I cannot win, despite believing I am right, because the “but someone on the internet said it” argument isn’t going to hold up at Guest Relations. I have no ammo in this argument. They have the upper hand. I just need to decide if I truly want to break up with WDW over this.


----------



## hiroMYhero

snuggly duckling said:


> I honestly don’t know what to do


Snuggly: 
Link your gift cards to disneygiftcard.com and screenshot the totals on them.

Use them towards your AP renewal if that’s what you decide.

Then, when you return home and have time, send in your original package ticket info, the screenshots of the gift cards, and the amount you needed to pay out of pocket for the AP renewals.

Disney will have your package ticket info because it’s in your “history.” Explain how the ticket pricing wasn’t “bridged” by showing the gift card screenshots. Disney will have those amounts on record too. 

Because you are a current AP, the AP Help Desk may be of greater assistance than regular ticketing.


----------



## PolyRob

snuggly duckling said:


> I didn’t try it before because I didn’t think MDE could handle the more complicated process of applying an unused ticket towards an existing AP renewal. And now I can’t do anything since the CM “accidently” deleted our tickets. There’s nothing there now. I only have a gift card for the disputed amount of the tickets’ value.
> 
> I honestly don’t know what to do. I can keep trying to find someone who knows what I’m talking about but more than likely, I will continue to encounter more CMs that don’t understand, resulting in more frustration and more “notes” going on my account about what an obnoxious guest I am. I feel like I cannot win, despite believing I am right, because the “but someone on the internet said it” argument isn’t going to hold up at Guest Relations. I have no ammo in this argument. They have the upper hand. I just need to decide if I truly want to break up with WDW over this.


Wow! That is insane. How can a gift card for the "value" of a "deleted ticket" that cannot be purchased for the same price today be adequate guest recovery!? I've read numerous posts on here about non-prioritized tickets being accidentally used and recovered. How could the "supervisor's supervisor" not recover the tickets? I am not doubting you AT ALL, I am just shocked and appalled by the CMs you have encountered. It sadly all depends on who you get. Maybe even try another park besides MK if you find the time?

I am so sorry this has all happened to you on your trip!


----------



## razsav

snuggly duckling said:


> Thank you Robo. We tried Guest Relations outside and inside MK with the same results, each time talking with a CM and their supervisor. Plus inside MK we talked to someone who is supposedly the supervisor’s supervisor. Everyone was firm that this is not something they do. They said they can no longer bridge tickets period. The old ticket prices are no longer in the system. Additionally we’ve learned that they have noted us as an “exception granted” each of the 5 previous years we’ve done this so they really seem to think we are trying to scam the system (and explains why we were treated as such.) Each one of the supervisors referenced these notes in our file.
> 
> They insisted that the best they could give us for the age 10+ 10 day hopper was $420.89 and $404.70 for the 3-9 ticket. From the Allears archive these should be $553.80 and $532.50 respectively.
> 
> We’ve already wasted 3 hours of vacation time on this and have been left feeling like criminals. Plus both of my kids have anxiety disorders and are now as stressed as I am based on what they’ve seen and heard. Maybe I’ll call when I get home in a few days. But right now based on how I was talked to, I’m not exactly feeling the magic. For the first time in 6 years, we will be leaving Florida without renewing our passes. Makes me sad.


I had a similar experience when trying to bridge tickets at MK last month.  I understand how frustrating it can be.


----------



## twinklebug

PolyRob said:


> Wow! That is insane. How can a gift card for the "value" of a "deleted ticket" that cannot be purchased for the same price today be adequate guest recovery!? I've read numerous posts on here about non-prioritized tickets being accidentally used and recovered. How could the "supervisor's supervisor" not recover the tickets? I am not doubting you AT ALL, I am just shocked and appalled by the CMs you have encountered. It sadly all depends on who you get. Maybe even try another park besides MK if you find the time?
> 
> I am so sorry this has all happened to you on your trip!


In my case the fully used non-prioritized non expiring pass could not be recovered and so was replaced. They had to issue a new pass to me which does have an expiration date of 1/2020 but if I don't use it by then I will approach ticketing to ask them to help, and hopefully they will. If not, well, at least the value of that pass will apply to a new one.


----------



## snuggly duckling

hiroMYhero said:


> Snuggly:
> Link your gift cards to disneygiftcard.com and screenshot the totals on them.
> 
> Use them towards your AP renewal if that’s what you decide.
> 
> Then, when you return home and have time, send in your original package ticket info, the screenshots of the gift cards, and the amount you needed to pay out of pocket for the AP renewals.
> 
> Disney will have your package ticket info because it’s in your “history.” Explain how the ticket pricing wasn’t “bridged” by showing the gift card screenshots. Disney will have those amounts on record too.
> 
> Because you are a current AP, the AP Help Desk may be of greater assistance than regular ticketing.



Thank you. That’s my current plan. APs don’t expire until 1/28 so I’m not doing anything until we’re back home. I am truly shocked and appalled by how I was talked to yesterday and I don’t even want to be here anymore. I will craft a detailed letter and send it to someone higher up the chain in hopes they will actually try to research and resolve the issue correctly. Not renewing the APs is the only leverage I have now since the CM deleted the tickets and took away my ability to just walk away and try again later.


----------



## snuggly duckling

PolyRob said:


> Wow! That is insane. How can a gift card for the "value" of a "deleted ticket" that cannot be purchased for the same price today be adequate guest recovery!? I've read numerous posts on here about non-prioritized tickets being accidentally used and recovered. How could the "supervisor's supervisor" not recover the tickets? I am not doubting you AT ALL, I am just shocked and appalled by the CMs you have encountered. It sadly all depends on who you get. Maybe even try another park besides MK if you find the time?
> 
> I am so sorry this has all happened to you on your trip!



This is just my guess... because someone (or multiple someones) wrote a note/s in my profile that this bridging of package tickets was previously done as a one-time courtesy, the CMs and supervisors saw that and felt like they needed to stand firm. They weren’t going to go out of their way to help me based on their impression of me as someone who was trying to scam the system repeatedly. I wish I could have captured the facial expressions and tones of voice the supervisors used; they were just awful and unlike anything I’ve seen at Disney before.

They have a very convenient excuse with the ticketing changes that took place in October. They can easily just say that’s not possible anymore and I can’t dispute that because I don’t know how the systems work.


----------



## snuggly duckling

razsav said:


> I had a similar experience when trying to bridge tickets at MK last month.  I understand how frustrating it can be.



Did you eventually get it sorted out? I hope so!!


----------



## snuggly duckling

twinklebug said:


> In my case the fully used non-prioritized non expiring pass could not be recovered and so was replaced. They had to issue a new pass to me which does have an expiration date of 1/2020 but if I don't use it by then I will approach ticketing to ask them to help, and hopefully they will. If not, well, at least the value of that pass will apply to a new one.



Good luck! I truly wish this wasn’t all so convoluted and that you could just rely on things working as they should.


----------



## DarX

snuggly duckling said:


> Thank you. That’s my current plan. APs don’t expire until 1/28 so I’m not doing anything until we’re back home. I am truly shocked and appalled by how I was talked to yesterday and I don’t even want to be here anymore. I will craft a detailed letter and send it to someone higher up the chain in hopes they will actually try to research and resolve the issue correctly. Not renewing the APs is the only leverage I have now since the CM deleted the tickets and took away my ability to just walk away and try again later.



Enjoy your vacation time. Don’t let this situation ruin it. Hopefully you’re able to sort it all out after you get home.


----------



## Dug720

When you renew your AP in advance (wanted to take advantage of Christmas money), do you need to do anything or does it just automatically change over on the correct date?


----------



## princess927

The new ticket system has me very confused. 
I have 5-day hopper+water park passes purchased through Disney youth group for April 2019. We are going the week before Easter, so it is considered peak season for Tickets. 
I paid $402/pass which is cheaper than what WDW sells them for. We decided to fly in a day early and I think we may want to add another park day while we are there. 
Will I have to pay the difference between my 5-day ticket and WDW 5-day ticket before I can upgrade? Should I use my ticket first before I upgrade or doing it first? 
Thanks


----------



## Robo

princess927 said:


> The new ticket system has me very confused.
> I have 5-day hopper+water park passes *purchased through Disney youth group*...
> We decided to fly in a day early and
> 1. I think we may want to add another park day while we are there.
> 2. Will I have to pay the difference between my 5-day ticket and WDW 5-day ticket before I can upgrade?
> 3. Should I use my ticket first before I upgrade or doing it first?


Since you have purchased what you describe as a "Disney youth group" ticket
and since I don't know, for sure, exactly what kind of ticket you actually have...
1. That may have to be a stand-alone full-price one-day ticket ($$$) in this case.
2. AFAIK, a special "youth ticket" cannot be upgraded at all.
(But, you can always "ask nicely.")
3. Use first or not, it doesn't matter, even if they do allow an upgrade.


----------



## katallo

If we have have 2 sets of Magic Bands active on MDE does it matter which ones we take with us?


----------



## Robo

katallo said:


> If we have have 2 sets of Magic Bands active on MDE does it matter which ones we take with us?



Nope.
But, most guests who own multiple MBs take more than one set with them, just in case one gets lost (or they just want to wear a different MB on different days.)


----------



## katallo

Thanks, Robo.


----------



## disfanforlife

snuggly duckling said:


> I didn’t try it before because I didn’t think MDE could handle the more complicated process of applying an unused ticket towards an existing AP renewal. And now I can’t do anything since the CM “accidently” deleted our tickets. There’s nothing there now. I only have a gift card for the disputed amount of the tickets’ value.
> 
> I honestly don’t know what to do. I can keep trying to find someone who knows what I’m talking about but more than likely, I will continue to encounter more CMs that don’t understand, resulting in more frustration and more “notes” going on my account about what an obnoxious guest I am. I feel like I cannot win, despite believing I am right, because the “but someone on the internet said it” argument isn’t going to hold up at Guest Relations. I have no ammo in this argument. They have the upper hand. I just need to decide if I truly want to break up with WDW over this.



I am sorry that you didn’t get the upgrade. I have had success in bridging tickets but I haven’t had any from a package. Mine have been ones that I bought through UT.


----------



## disfanforlife

I had good experience adding a day on to a ticket for my son when we were down two weeks ago. It was a 5 day PH. I was only charged $15 to add one day to his ticket. I think I got lucky. Before we left I wasn’t even sure which ticket I was going to use for him. I also had a 6 day non hopper, last minute I decided to use the 5 day PH because I figured it would be less to add one day to that ticket than to add hopping to the 6 day.


----------



## razsav

PolyRob said:


> Wow! That is insane. How can a gift card for the "value" of a "deleted ticket" that cannot be purchased for the same price today be adequate guest recovery!? I've read numerous posts on here about non-prioritized tickets being accidentally used and recovered. How could the "supervisor's supervisor" not recover the tickets? I am not doubting you AT ALL, I am just shocked and appalled by the CMs you have encountered. It sadly all depends on who you get. Maybe even try another park besides MK if you find the time?
> 
> I am so sorry this has all happened to you on your trip!





snuggly duckling said:


> Did you eventually get it sorted out? I hope so!!


Nope, I really didn't.  I went to three different Guest Relations, two at MK, and one at AK.  I spoke with two different supervisors who all told me the same thing.  When they scanned my UT 7 day PH ticket, they told me it was worth less than what I had paid for it.  I figured it was the wholesale price that UT pays.  I had a premium AP, but I wanted to renew to the DVC Gold AP.  The finally agreed to credit me for what I had purchased the ticket from UT for.  They acted like they were doing me a huge favor and I had to do it right then otherwise, I wouldn't even get the amount I paid for ticket back. I ended up just doing that even though I knew it wasn't the right price.  I got the whole song and dance that they didn't have access to the old prices.  They could only give me what I paid for my ticket.  Since my AP was expiring, I ended up just paying more to renew.   I could have gone to more guest relations, but I didn't want to waste my vacation time standing in line and the dealing with the hassle.  I plan on calling ticketing this week, and if I get nowhere with them, I'll write a letter.  Please report back what ends up happening with your tickets.


----------



## PolyRob

snuggly duckling said:


> This is just my guess... because someone (or multiple someones) wrote a note/s in my profile that this bridging of package tickets was previously done as a one-time courtesy, the CMs and supervisors saw that and felt like they needed to stand firm. They weren’t going to go out of their way to help me based on their impression of me as someone who was trying to scam the system repeatedly. I wish I could have captured the facial expressions and tones of voice the supervisors used; they were just awful and unlike anything I’ve seen at Disney before.
> 
> They have a very convenient excuse with the ticketing changes that took place in October. They can easily just say that’s not possible anymore and I can’t dispute that because I don’t know how the systems work.



Wow! The last time I upgraded a MYW ticket was back in 2016 so I guess I should just try to avoid it in the future if Disney wants to hide behind a new ticket structure. Hopefully the e-mail to the higher power will get the right attention. It is sad it has to come to that. Hope you enjoy the rest of your trip!



razsav said:


> Nope, I really didn't.  I went to three different Guest Relations, two at MK, and one at AK.  I spoke with two different supervisors who all told me the same thing.  When they scanned my UT 7 day PH ticket, they told me it was worth less than what I had paid for it.  I figured it was the wholesale price that UT pays.  I had a premium AP, but I wanted to renew to the DVC Gold AP.  The finally agreed to credit me for what I had purchased the ticket from UT for.  They acted like they were doing me a huge favor and I had to do it right then otherwise, I wouldn't even get the amount I paid for ticket back. I ended up just doing that even though I knew it wasn't the right price.  I got the whole song and dance that they didn't have access to the old prices.  They could only give me what I paid for my ticket.  Since my AP was expiring, I ended up just paying more to renew.   I could have gone to more guest relations, but I didn't want to waste my vacation time standing in line and the dealing with the hassle.  I plan on calling ticketing this week, and if I get nowhere with them, I'll write a letter.  Please report back what ends up happening with your tickets.



Speaking of "the file" I wonder if they just write notes so the other CMs and supervisors just reiterate the same spiel? I completely understand not wanting to eat up your whole trip! I hope your letter also gets the right attention!


----------



## Robo

PolyRob said:


> Speaking of "the file" I wonder if they just write notes so the other CMs and supervisors just reiterate the same spiel?



That's certainly a part of it.
However, in the past it has also served as "evidence" when the right "authorities" look into the situation.
It can help show that the guest has been given incorrect info and charges for upgrades, etc.
And, it can show which CMs were a part of the incident(s.)


----------



## disfanforlife

PolyRob said:


> Wow! The last time I upgraded a MYW ticket was back in 2016 so I guess I should just try to avoid it in the future if Disney wants to hide behind a new ticket structure. Hopefully the e-mail to the higher power will get the right attention. It is sad it has to come to that. Hope you enjoy the rest of your trip.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of "the file" I wonder if they just write notes so the other CMs and supervisors just reiterate the same spiel? I completely understand not wanting to eat up your whole trip! I hope your letter also gets the right attention!





PolyRob said:


> Wow! The last time I upgraded a MYW ticket was back in 2016 so I guess I should just try to avoid it in the future if Disney wants to hide behind a new ticket structure. Hopefully the e-mail to the higher power will get the right attention. It is sad it has to come to that. Hope you enjoy the rest of your trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of "the file" I wonder if they just write notes so the other CMs and supervisors just reiterate the same spiel? I completely understand not wanting to eat up your whole trip! I hope your letter also gets the right attention!



I think 2016 was the last time I upgraded a ticket to an AP also. It’s too bad there wasn’t a way to do it ahead of time instead of during vacation at the park.


----------



## melana

hi everyone!! Just became a passholder last week. So I have a question about room discounts. Do they ever do room discounts for summer months? If so, when are they usually announced. Again, just really learning about all things AP and thought I would come here and ask.


----------



## shoreward

melana said:


> hi everyone!! Just became a passholder last week. So I have a question about room discounts. Do they ever do room discounts for summer months? If so, when are they usually announced. Again, just really learning about all things AP and thought I would come here and ask.


Last year, the AP room only rates were available for booking starting 04/10/18.  The discounts were 20-30%; the deluxe resorts are usually at the higher discount, mods at the middle, and values at the lowest discount.


----------



## Robo

melana said:


> hi everyone!! Just became a passholder last week. So I have a question about room discounts. Do they ever do room discounts for summer months? If so, when are they usually announced. Again, just really learning about all things AP and thought I would come here and ask.



You can ask more about these kind of things on the DIS "Disney Resorts" Forum>>* HERE.*


----------



## DarX

Completed my bridging today. Did it in the app. Purchased date based tickets from Visit Orlando and used them during the holiday blackout. The upgrade value was as expected - I got credit for the Disney price. I was also able to spread the remaining balance over 12 months of payments as a Florida resident ($0.28/mo per pass). The app errored after I hit the checkout button and said it lost WiFi and to call or visit guest relations to confirm it went through. After a loooong wait I spoke with someone at HS guest relations and they confirmed it went through.

I went for 7 days between Christmas and NY. All but one time I was either waived through or told them I’m upgrading to an annual pass and was not charged. I was charged for parking 1 day out of the 7. When I asked for reimbursement, the CM told me that they only reimburse for parking for “days occurring after the upgrade” anD wouldn’t be reimbursed for a parking receipt from a few days before. I nicely asked for a supervisor and they made an exception. Of course they told me it’s “just this time” and would “note it on my file”. I was given a gift card for the $25. Honestly I wish I would have not spent the hour to get $25.

So with my new passes in hand I tried to make a reservation for a Fastpass for a stay I have at Coronado Springs in Feb but it tells me that I don’t have any valid tickets. At this point I’ve left the park and was 75 miles away. I called the pass holder hotline. After researching the issue and being on the phone for an hour, they determined that tickets upgraded in the app don’t sync with their MDE/Fastpass system and they have to be manually done at Guest Relations. They should have done that and given me a pass holder card when I went to guest relations but they didn’t. I was told to do so on my next visit and she manually enabled fast pass selections for the dates of my stay.

Overall for 6 passes it was worth the savings but disappointed that the CM at HS didn’t activate it properly or give me my member card.

Prior to my phone call, the membership showed up in my MDE profile and it let me order magic bands. The only feature not working was Fastpass.

Hope this helps anyone making plans to bridge. The process was painful and it seems like they’re working out the bugs of upgrading within the MDE app.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

I have a WHAT ARE THESE? and WHAT CAN I DO WITH THEM? question...

My grandparents have been Florida residents since about 2003 but are relocating to Maryland to move in with family because they can't live alone anymore. My mom found these exchange certificates when she was cleaning out their FL house - what are they?? 

I vaguely remember my grandparents buying one day tickets about 6 years ago when they were going to come do a day trip with my husband and I when we were visiting, but ultimately decided not to go bc they were worried about the walking. I imagine these are those one day tickets.  My next trip to WDW is in June.  I was thinking of taking these to GR and seeing if they could help me do something with these. Any idea what I can expect? No one else in my family is a FL resident.  I guess my parents might be someday...but that is probably a decade or so away. Ha. There are plenty of non-FL resident family members who could definitely use a 1 day ticket at some point, or use the value towards a non-FL resident ticket. What do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## SaintsManiac

melana said:


> hi everyone!! Just became a passholder last week. So I have a question about room discounts. Do they ever do room discounts for summer months? If so, when are they usually announced. Again, just really learning about all things AP and thought I would come here and ask.




Room discounts for summer are live now on the Disney site.


----------



## Pdollar88

I've renewed my AP back in November before it was set to expire. Do I have to pick up a new passholder card, or will my old one still work (for discounts and such)?


----------



## PolyRob

Pdollar88 said:


> I've renewed my AP back in November before it was set to expire. Do I have to pick up a new passholder card, or will my old one still work (for discounts and such)?


RFID will still work and let you in the park. The cards have printed dates though: 2017 - 2018, 2018 - 2019, etc. Some CMs even write the pass expiration on the card, some don't.

I would check the back of yours and see what it says. If its 2017 - 2018, I would stop when there is no line at any ticket window or station in the park and get a new one. You may get questioned down the line.


----------



## Robo

DizneyLizzy said:


> My next trip to WDW is in June.
> 1. I was thinking of taking these to GR and seeing if they could help me do something with these.
> 2. Any idea what I can expect?
> No one else in my family is a FL resident...
> 3. use the value towards a non-FL resident ticket. What do you think?


1. Good plan.
2. If these are valid, they can tell you.
3. Just ask nicely for what you'd like and see what happens.
Please report back and let us know.


----------



## tazleiten12

Do I remember right, that now Gold Annual passes Vouchers expire at the end of the year?  Didn't they change that so people could not buy them/stock up to avoid future increases? Thanks.


----------



## Robo

tazleiten12 said:


> Do I remember right, that now Gold Annual passes Vouchers expire at the end of the year?  Didn't they change that so people could not buy them/stock up to avoid future increases? Thanks.



If they are the same as the rest of the AP's...
AP vouchers ("certificates") don't expire until the year 2030 (and even that looks to be just a "place-holder date.")


----------



## SUSIEQ

tazleiten12 said:


> Do I remember right, that now Gold Annual passes Vouchers expire at the end of the year?  Didn't they change that so people could not buy them/stock up to avoid future increases? Thanks.


Just curious. Where did you hear this? Thanks.


----------



## tazleiten12

Robo said:


> If they are the same as the rest of the AP's...
> AP vouchers ("certificates") don't expire until the year 2030 (and even that looks to be just a "place-holder date.")



Thanks.


----------



## tazleiten12

↑
Do I remember right, that now Gold Annual passes Vouchers expire at the end of the year? Didn't they change that so people could not buy them/stock up to avoid future increases? Thanks.

Just curious. Where did you hear this? Thanks

I thought i had read it on a post a while back. Then I chatted with an agent in November and they told me if i bought a voucher then it would "expire" at the end of 2019.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

DizneyLizzy said:


> I have a WHAT ARE THESE? and WHAT CAN I DO WITH THEM? question...
> 
> My grandparents have been Florida residents since about 2003 but are relocating to Maryland to move in with family because they can't live alone anymore. My mom found these exchange certificates when she was cleaning out their FL house - what are they??
> 
> I vaguely remember my grandparents buying one day tickets about 6 years ago when they were going to come do a day trip with my husband and I when we were visiting, but ultimately decided not to go bc they were worried about the walking. I imagine these are those one day tickets.  My next trip to WDW is in June.  I was thinking of taking these to GR and seeing if they could help me do something with these. Any idea what I can expect? No one else in my family is a FL resident.  I guess my parents might be someday...but that is probably a decade or so away. Ha. There are plenty of non-FL resident family members who could definitely use a 1 day ticket at some point, or use the value towards a non-FL resident ticket. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 372963




FL resident here.  I did a little research for you and all I could find was this. http://www.militarydisneytips.com/Tickets/Florida-Resident-Tickets.html

At the top of the page it says 
*Shades of Green Military Discounted Tickets
Florida Resident Disney Exchange Certificate Tickets*

If you look at what I have underlined, that's what it says on the image you have.  Pretty sure that's some type of FL resident ticket.  The only thing I can tell you what they may do for you is give you the cost of that ticket on one that is NOT a FL resident.  You have to have FL ID to activate FL resident tickets.  I hope I've helped.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Tiggerlover91 said:


> FL resident here.  I did a little research for you and all I could find was this. http://www.militarydisneytips.com/Tickets/Florida-Resident-Tickets.html
> 
> At the top of the page it says
> *Shades of Green Military Discounted Tickets*
> *Florida Resident Disney Exchange Certificate Tickets*
> 
> If you look at what I have underlined, that's what it says on the image you have.  Pretty sure that's some type of FL resident ticket.  The only thing I can tell you what they may do for you is give you the cost of that ticket on one that is NOT a FL resident.  You have to have FL ID to activate FL resident tickets.  I hope I've helped.



Thanks! Anything Disney would give me for them is better than nothing!


----------



## Disney102015

If you have an AP, but decide to get the Park hopper ticket to get free dining, how long is the ticket good for? (I know it’ll expire X days from the date of first use - just wondering if that first use could be, for example, 2 years out...)


----------



## hiroMYhero

Disney102015 said:


> If you have an AP, but decide to get the Park hopper ticket to get free dining, how long is the ticket good for? (I know it’ll expire X days from the date of first use - just wondering if that first use could be, for example, 2 years out...)


Tickets issued for a package stay are only valid through the checkout date. The retained value can be used towards new, valid ticket media.


----------



## Disney102015

Thanks! Do you know how long the retained value is good for? Is that just kept in my MDE somewhere? What do I do for a future trip to convert the retained value into a new ticket? Since the ticket is part of a package, what is the retained value - is it the same amount as a 5 day hopper beginning on my check in date without being part of a package? 

Also - when I scan at the gate this trip will it automatically use my AP or do I need to do anything to ensure the tickets aren’t activated?


----------



## poooh

I need some advise. I still have a non-expiring child's ticket from 1998 for two park days. I was 4 years old at the time. When I was 16 (adult ticket age) we were considering a WDW trip and called to see if I would be able to still use my non-expiring ticket. I was told that, yes, I could. I would have to go to a ticket booth, show my ID, and then they'd convert it to a usable adult ticket for me.

Well now it's 2019, age of the magic band, and I'm married with a different last name than my non-expiring ticket. Does anyone know if there's any chance I'd be able to still use up the days on this ticket and how I would go about it?


----------



## made2amaze

poooh said:


> I need some advise. I still have a non-expiring child's ticket from 1998 for two park days. I was 4 years old at the time. When I was 16 (adult ticket age) we were considering a WDW trip and called to see if I would be able to still use my non-expiring ticket. I was told that, yes, I could. I would have to go to a ticket booth, show my ID, and then they'd convert it to a usable adult ticket for me.
> 
> Well now it's 2019, age of the magic band, and I'm married with a different last name than my non-expiring ticket. Does anyone know if there's any chance I'd be able to still use up the days on this ticket and how I would go about it?



Your tickets should still be good and I am also sure you are not the first person to ever get married lol!

If you do a google search with the following search criteria 
“walt disney world non expiration tickets” the very first link will give you the info you are looking for plus a phone number you can call. 
GL


----------



## poooh

made2amaze said:


> Your tickets should still be good and I am also sure you are not the first person to ever get married lol!
> 
> If you do a google search with the following search criteria
> “walt disney world non expiration tickets” the very first link will give you the info you are looking for plus a phone number you can call.
> GL



LOL!

Thank you so much, I will check it out! Really appreciate it.


----------



## razsav

Disney102015 said:


> Thanks! Do you know how long the retained value is good for? Is that just kept in my MDE somewhere? What do I do for a future trip to convert the retained value into a new ticket? Since the ticket is part of a package, what is the retained value - is it the same amount as a 5 day hopper beginning on my check in date without being part of a package?
> 
> Also - when I scan at the gate this trip will it automatically use my AP or do I need to do anything to ensure the tickets aren’t activated?


You need to either call ticketing or stop by guest services before you go into the park to make sure your AP is prioritized first.


----------



## siren0119

Just wondering if anyone has run into this, and whether getting it corrected was easy (or if I need to prepare for a headache)

We had booked a room only for a short stay through Priceline. When the dining deal came out, it ended up being totally worthwhile to book a free dining package for additional days on the front end of our trip, so we added four nights under the package. BUT we selected PH tickets that would cover our entire stay (across both bookings). I was on MDE and noticed that the "Valid Dates" of my PH are only through the length of the package stay (not through the full 10 days that they should be good for). 

I bookmarked the page on the Disney website where it says that the ticket is valid for the package date, or the standard Valid date (which would be 10 days for a 7 day ticket), *whichever is longer.*   So I feel confident they SHOULD honor that and adjust my valid dates. But has anyone run into this before, and was it a painless or painful process? Planning to call in the morning.


----------



## Robo

siren0119 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has run into this, and whether getting it corrected was easy (or if I need to prepare for a headache)
> 
> We had booked a room only for a short stay through Priceline. When the dining deal came out, it ended up being totally worthwhile to book a free dining package for additional days on the front end of our trip, so we added four nights under the package. BUT we selected PH tickets that would cover our entire stay (across both bookings). I was on MDE and noticed that the "Valid Dates" of my PH are only through the length of the package stay (not through the full 10 days that they should be good for).
> 
> I bookmarked the page on the Disney website where it says that the ticket is valid for the package date, or the standard Valid date (which would be 10 days for a 7 day ticket), *whichever is longer.*   So I feel confident they SHOULD honor that and adjust my valid dates. But has anyone run into this before, and was it a painless or painful process? Planning to call in the morning.


Just call to make sure.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@Robo - Disney added wording for Package Tickets in their TA training manuals and here is info from our TA friend:

Can package tickets be activated early?
No. That was a question specifically in the training. If you have a ticket as part of a package you cannot use it in advance of the package start date.


----------



## mousefan73

expiration question. I read on the first page that if we buy a package.. Free dining package.. the tickets are only valid for the length of the package? my TA has not made this clear.. our situation is...

day 1-5 FD package
Cruise
RO bookings.

so my plan was to get a 10 day ticket with the FD package and then use the rest when we get back from the cruise.. so this is not possible as regardless as how many ticket days I buy, they will expire when we check out of our package reservation?!

Edit: I see the same question asked above


----------



## Duck143

AP expiration question: we activate the passes on 5/10/19 what day do they expire in 5/2020? We noticed that 2020 is a leap year, so extra day.  Does that affect expiration day?  We want to use our passes on 5/9/2020, but don't need the 10th.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

mousefan73 said:


> expiration question. I read on the first page that if we buy a package.. Free dining package.. the tickets are only valid for the length of the package? my TA has not made this clear.. our situation is...
> 
> day 1-5 FD package
> Cruise
> RO bookings.
> 
> so my plan was to get a 10 day ticket with the FD package and then use the rest when we get back from the cruise.. so this is not possible as regardless as how many ticket days I buy, they will expire when we check out of our package reservation?!
> 
> Edit: I see the same question asked above



Old system or new system, 10 day tickets are only valid for 14 days from first use. So, unless you're taking a really short cruise, your tickets won't be valid for the full length or your second stay. You either need two sets of tickets, you need to upgrade the FD tickets to APs, or you need to adjust your dates so that your final park day is no more than 14 days from first use of your package ticket.


----------



## mousecatcher

Prepping for next weeks trip and found this gold mine of information. Shout out of thanks @Robo and others who have posted here. I'm now super confident of exactly what to expect and how to bridge our tickets to APs. Can't wait to give it a try!!


----------



## mousefan73

I just called reservations and tickets are valid for the lenght of stay ( package ) or lenghth of validity .. so in my case my 10 day tickets are valid past the date we check out of the resort whose package was part of the ticket allotement.


----------



## mousefan73

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Old system or new system, 10 day tickets are only valid for 14 days from first use. So, unless you're taking a really short cruise, your tickets won't be valid for the full length or your second stay. You either need two sets of tickets, you need to upgrade the FD tickets to APs, or you need to adjust your dates so that your final park day is no more than 14 days from first use of your package ticket.



yup we are just at 14 days, but the package resort stay only 5. 
5 days parks with package room, 7 day cruise, 2 days parks with RO.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

mousefan73 said:


> yup we are just at 14 days, but the package resort stay only 5.
> 5 days parks with package room, 7 day cruise, 2 days parks with RO.


Ahh, so you're not using all of the park days. I was trying to figure how you could fit 10 park days and a cruise into 14 days.


----------



## mousefan73

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Ahh, so you're not using all of the park days. I was trying to figure how you could fit 10 park days and a cruise into 14 days.


Nope it's cheaper to throw days away, rather than start again. With 8 days they are valid only 10 or so, with 10, 14 days..  kinda makes me made mad, but it really is less than 50 or so to do this.. I am basically paying 50 bucks to have the flexiblity... this new system really sucks.
and our entire trip is not covered.. our last 2 days is disney springs and the malls.. or resort pool.... uuuugh


----------



## siren0119

Update - if anyone worked with a TA and had the same problem I experienced (valid dates of tickets not appearing to be long enough in relation to the number of park days purchased when your park tickets are longer than your resort stay).  I chatted with my TA and she pulled up my reservation in her system. In the TA portal my tickets show the correct expiration date of 9/4 (10 days from start date for 7 day passes). My MDE app and MDE on my laptop still show expiration date of 8/30 (The last day of our ASMu stay under the FD package). It appears to be a glitch in the computer systems, but she's going to call Monday to make sure. Will update once I hear back from her!


----------



## quandrea

Blackout dates and gold AP question. If I purchase muiti day park hoppers from undercover tourist to use during the 2019 Christmas blackout period, can I upgrade these tickets on my last day to DVC gold passes?

Will I get the undercover tourist price for the tickets or the Disney price for the tickets towards my gold AP?  

Where do I do this?  I’ve read on the last day of the ticket, before exiting the park. True?


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

mousefan73 said:


> Nope it's cheaper to throw days away, rather than start again. With 8 days they are valid only 10 or so, with 10, 14 days..  kinda makes me made mad, but it really is less than 50 or so to do this.. I am basically paying 50 bucks to have the flexiblity... this new system really sucks.
> and our entire trip is not covered.. our last 2 days is disney springs and the malls.. or resort pool.... uuuugh



It is really dumb that it's cheaper to buy more ticket days than you can use just to get the 14 day window. Perhaps, if it causes enough of a problem once the tickets have been in use for a while, they'll do something better to accommodate split stays or those cruising in the middle of a stay. I mean, it's not like you're not giving Disney your money in that interim, you're just giving it to them in a different format.


----------



## hiroMYhero

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> It is really dumb that it's cheaper to buy more ticket days than you can use just to get the 14 day window. Perhaps, if it causes enough of a problem once the tickets have been in use for a while, they'll do something better to accommodate split stays or those cruising in the middle of a stay. I mean, it's not like you're not giving Disney your money in that interim, you're just giving it to them in a different format.


The “Flexible Option” added onto any multi-day ticket allows it to be used within a 14-day period. The PP, @mousefan73, could have purchased the exact # of entitlements needed and added on the Flexible Option to get the 14-day usage.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

hiroMYhero said:


> The “Flexible Option” added onto any multi-day ticket allows it to be used within a 14-day period. The PP, @mousefan73, could have purchased the exact # of entitlements needed and added on the Flexible Option to get the 14-day usage.



Right, but the flexible option is probably right around the $50 a ticket he's spending to overbuy entitlements, right?


----------



## hiroMYhero

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Right, but the flexible option is probably right around the $50 a ticket he's spending to overbuy entitlements, right?


The PP didn’t state he/she even checked the Flexible Option...the only concern was 14 days which is why the Flex Option is available.


----------



## mousefan73

hiroMYhero said:


> The PP didn’t state he/she even checked the Flexible Option...the only concern was 14 days which is why the Flex Option is available.




ugh,, and I used an agent!!! I also checked online.. and didnt see ( admit didnt look) for this option when checking prices online. I will check again online. We have the free dining package.. is there a difference if there is a package or not? Another wierd thing.. the disney rep I called when I had general questions said I could choose my ticket start date ( not check-in date).. My agent said she called her agent line and asked and they said that package ticket start on start of package.. I consider myself a bit of a novice here, but this system, or conflicting reports from WDW and AGents, is really driving me nuts. I think I have reached my limit of stress in booking Disney.

From my understanding I can always modify the ticket part of a package before PIF date, correct?


----------



## hiroMYhero

mousefan73 said:


> From my understanding I can always modify the ticket part of a package before PIF date, correct?


You can call and ask for the price of a 7-day ticket with the Flexible Option. The Flex Option is an add-on after you’ve calculated the cost of your 7-day tickets.

Ask for the pricing and have the CM check if it is less than a 10-day ticket before confirming any changes.


----------



## Robo

quandrea said:


> Blackout dates and gold AP question.
> If I purchase muiti day park hoppers from undercover tourist to use during the 2019 Christmas blackout period,
> 1. can I upgrade these tickets on my last day to DVC gold passes?
> 2. Will I get the undercover tourist price for the tickets or the Disney price for the tickets towards my gold AP?
> 3. Where do I do this?
> 4. I’ve read on the last day of the ticket, before exiting the park. True?



1. Yes.
2. Disney price.
3. Any Guest Relations at WDW.
4. Does not have to be before exiting (but that's fine.)
Just needs to be by close-of-business that last day.


----------



## quandrea

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Disney price.
> 3. Any Guest Relations at WDW.
> 4. Does not have to be before exiting (but that's fine.)
> Just needs to be by close-of-business that last day.


Thank you. So no point in buying from undercover tourist. I’ll just buy from Disney.


----------



## Robo

quandrea said:


> Thank you. So no point in buying from undercover tourist. I’ll just buy from Disney.


No.
That is incorrect.
If you buy from UT and THEN get the Disney VALUE for your discounted tickets when you upgrade,
you'll be getting to "keep the UT discount," even when buying (upgrading to) your AP.


----------



## quandrea

Robo said:


> No.
> That is incorrect.
> If you buy from UT and THEN get the Disney VALUE for your discounted tickets when you upgrade,
> you'll be getting to "keep the UT discount," even when buying (upgrading to) your AP.


Ahh. I see. Makes sense. I obviously haven’t had enough coffee yet.


----------



## mousefan73

siren0119 said:


> Update - if anyone worked with a TA and had the same problem I experienced (valid dates of tickets not appearing to be long enough in relation to the number of park days purchased when your park tickets are longer than your resort stay).  I chatted with my TA and she pulled up my reservation in her system. In the TA portal my tickets show the correct expiration date of 9/4 (10 days from start date for 7 day passes). My MDE app and MDE on my laptop still show expiration date of 8/30 (The last day of our ASMu stay under the FD package). It appears to be a glitch in the computer systems, but she's going to call Monday to make sure. Will update once I hear back from her!





siren0119 said:


> Update - if anyone worked with a TA and had the same problem I experienced (valid dates of tickets not appearing to be long enough in relation to the number of park days purchased when your park tickets are longer than your resort stay).  I chatted with my TA and she pulled up my reservation in her system. In the TA portal my tickets show the correct expiration date of 9/4 (10 days from start date for 7 day passes). My MDE app and MDE on my laptop still show expiration date of 8/30 (The last day of our ASMu stay under the FD package). It appears to be a glitch in the computer systems, but she's going to call Monday to make sure. Will update once I hear back from her!


Keep us updated,, it seems you and I are in the same situation.. Our tickets end Sept 3.. I am logging on and linkning TA reservation.. curious what I see


----------



## SUSIEQ

Wonder what happened to @ravenclawtrekkie. She gave such helpful info on this and other threads. Hope everything's ok with her.


----------



## meryll83

Just to double check on annual passes is this still the case?

“All APs purchased by phone, by mail or on-line are "certificates" and, therefore, NOT activated.
An AP certificate is by nature NOT activated, and will remain fresh and ready to activate up through the end of the year 2030.”

So we can buy online now to get the current price, but can then choose not to activate for 2-3 years until we next plan to visit WDW?


----------



## Zannon

If I have a 10 day ticket but am staying at a Disney resort for 11 days, can I add another day after I use the first day at the 10th day price or do I have to buy a single day ticket?


----------



## hiroMYhero

meryll83 said:


> So we can buy online now to get the current price, but can then choose not to activate for 2-3 years until we next plan to visit WDW?


Correct.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

I have a 2 day ticket (new kind) to use later this month. I was planning to upgrade to an AP when I get there with GCs. I am thinking I'd like have the AP now so I can purchase DAH, easily book resorts for summer with AP discount, etc. (I did read I could book with AP discount by calling even if I don't have it yet, I just hate calling.)
Has anyone been able to upgrade their unused ticket to an AP over the phone? Alternatively, I can pay to change the length and dates of that 2 day ticket to work for my son on our next trip (May), and reassign it to him, correct? Then I'd just buy the AP online with GCs.


----------



## Apple_Lyn83

Last year I bought my ticket from Undercover Tourist and I was able to upgrade to an AP. I've booked a trip for June and during my week at WDW my AP will expire. What is the best way for me to go about upgrading/renewing with all things considered? 

1. It expiring during my week is going to cause an issue with FPs. My FP day is 4/9 and my renewal day is 4/11. This means I will only be able to do 2 days of FPs on my date, right? 

2. Since the changing of ticket structure, would I be able to get a ticket from UT for the remaining days and still apply that to my upgrade?

This is my first year having an AP and I loved it. I went down 3 more times and will probably do the same this year. You guys are so much more knowledgeable than me. What should I do to make sure I am able to book my FP's?


----------



## mousecatcher

disneymagicgirl said:


> I have a 2 day ticket (new kind) to use later this month. I was planning to upgrade to an AP when I get there with GCs. I am thinking I'd like have the AP now so I can purchase DAH, easily book resorts for summer with AP discount, etc. (I did read I could book with AP discount by calling even if I don't have it yet, I just hate calling.)
> Has anyone been able to upgrade their unused ticket to an AP over the phone? Alternatively, I can pay to change the length and dates of that 2 day ticket to work for my son on our next trip (May), and reassign it to him, correct? Then I'd just buy the AP online with GCs.



According to what I read on post #5 of this thread (titled 'UPGRADES'), you cannot upgrade to an AP over the phone, but I'm sure the experts watching will have the best information. I'm going to upgrade during our trip next week since I don't think it's possible so interested to see the official response.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mousecatcher said:


> According to what I read on post #5 of this thread (titled 'UPGRADES'), you cannot upgrade to an AP over the phone, but I'm sure the experts watching will have the best information. I'm going to upgrade during our trip next week since I don't think it's possible so interested to see the official response.


Another poster posted about being able to Upgrade to AP using his MDX account. I don’t think gift cards were involved, though.


----------



## johnnyr

Sorry if this has been posted but has anyone seen the ticket price increases at DL today? 5% to 11% depending on the type and length. AP's went up 8% to 23%! Are we expected to see these increases for WDW in Florida? 23%? They can't be serious.


----------



## disfanforlife

hiroMYhero said:


> Correct.



I was wondering about that too. So an AP certificate can be bought at today’s prices and saved to be used in a future year? I thought that had changed at the same time as the new ticket structure came into place.


----------



## hiroMYhero

disfanforlife said:


> I was wondering about that too. So an AP certificate can be bought at today’s prices and saved to be used in a future year? I thought that had changed at the same time as the new ticket structure came into place.


From the AP section of the Original Post:


Robo said:


> An AP certificate is by nature NOT activated, and will remain fresh and ready to activate up through the end of the year 2030.


----------



## disfanforlife

hiroMYhero said:


> From the AP section of the Original Post:


Thank you!


----------



## mousestruck

We may or may not visit WDW a second time this year, so I bought park hoppers from UT and may upgrade to DVC APs in February. Two quick questions:

1.  If I upgrade on our second day, will the Memory Maker apply to photos taken the first day of our trip (before the upgrade), or must I upgrade the first day to have access to photos taken that day?

2.  If I upgrade to a DVC Gold Pass in February, then decide later that we want to visit during a blackout period, can I upgrade those passes again to Premium Passes (upon arrival in December)?  Or is there no double dipping?


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> We may or may not visit WDW a second time this year, so I bought park hoppers from UT and may upgrade to DVC APs in February. Two quick questions:
> 
> 1.  If I upgrade on our second day, will the Memory Maker apply to photos taken the first day of our trip (before the upgrade), or must I upgrade the first day to have access to photos taken that day?
> 
> 2.  If I upgrade to a DVC Gold Pass in February, then decide later that we want to visit during a blackout period, can I upgrade those passes again to Premium Passes (upon arrival in December)?
> 3. Or is there no double dipping?


1. Yes.
2. Yes. 
3. You can keep upgrading as long as there is “room” to upgrade.


----------



## mousestruck

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. You can keep upgrading as long as there is “room” to upgrade.


Thanks, Robo!  As always, I appreciate your expertise!


----------



## disneymagicgirl

hiroMYhero said:


> Another poster posted about being able to Upgrade to AP using his MDX account. I don’t think gift cards were involved, though.


Hmmnn, I just checked the website and the app and don't see a way to upgrade to AP. I can do up to 10 days, add hopper, etc, though. When I was there in Aug the app suggested to me that I should upgrade to an AP, but I was onsite at the time and had used the ticket. Guess I will call.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

mousecatcher said:


> According to what I read on post #5 of this thread (titled 'UPGRADES'), you cannot upgrade to an AP over the phone, but I'm sure the experts watching will have the best information. I'm going to upgrade during our trip next week since I don't think it's possible so interested to see the official response.



I saw that too but was hoping for a recent experience. I guess I will call and let you know if I have any success.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

I took one for the team and was successful!

They were able to upgrade my unused 2 day ticket (new kind) to a Platinum AP on the phone. I had to call 407-566-4985, option 4, option 4. He hooked me up. He did say not all can be done on the phone, but didn't specify which can and can't.

I linked it to MDE already and my fast passes will stay put.

Just FYI for those of you asking...@mousecatcher


----------



## AngiTN

disneymagicgirl said:


> Hmmnn, *I just checked the website and the app and don't see a way to upgrade to AP.* I can do up to 10 days, add hopper, etc, though. *When I was there in Aug the app suggested to me that I should upgrade to an AP, but I was onsite at the time and had used the ticket*. Guess I will call.


FYI - to those reading along and wondering, the option to upgrade to an AP will only show when you are onsite. And have used at least 1 day of the ticket.


----------



## AngiTN

disneymagicgirl said:


> I took one for the team and was successful!
> 
> They were able to upgrade my unused 2 day ticket (new kind) to a Platinum AP on the phone. I had to call 407-566-4985, option 4, option 4. He hooked me up. He did say not all can be done on the phone, but *didn't specify which can and can't.*
> 
> I linked it to MDE already and my fast passes will stay put.
> 
> Just FYI for those of you asking...@mousecatcher


Basic rule of thumb, if you bought the ticket from Disney, they can help over the phone. If you didn't, they probably can't. There are just about exceptions to anything but it's a good rule of thumb to work with.


----------



## DarX

AngiTN said:


> FYI - to those reading along and wondering, the option to upgrade to an AP will only show when you are onsite. And have used at least 1 day of the ticket.



This is not entirely accurate. I was able to upgrade in the app from home 75 miles away after using the first day of a multi day ticket.


----------



## AngiTN

DarX said:


> This is not entirely accurate. I was able to upgrade in the app from home 75 miles away after using the first day of a multi day ticket.


Thanks. I should have been more clear in my post. Prior to using your ticket it doesn't appear as an option till you arrive on property. From there you can do it on the app

ETA till the end of the last day on the ticket. Don’t wait weeks and then want to upgrade


----------



## hiroMYhero

DarX said:


> This is not entirely accurate. I was able to upgrade in the app from home 75 miles away after using the first day of a multi day ticket.





AngiTN said:


> Thanks. I should have been more clear in my post. Prior to using your ticket it doesn't appear as an option till you arrive on property. From there you can do it on the app


Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

johnnyr said:


> Sorry if this has been posted but has anyone seen the ticket price increases at DL today? 5% to 11% depending on the type and length. AP's went up 8% to 23%! Are we expected to see these increases for WDW in Florida? 23%? They can't be serious.



I'm kinda wondering this too.  Anyone have any thoughts or insights to when the next WDW ticket price hike will be?  I've got some UT 5days I want to upgrade to DVC AP and want to do it before any increases.  Correct me if I'm wrong but I can only do that at guest services, correct?


----------



## DarX

hiroMYhero said:


> Another poster posted about being able to Upgrade to AP using his MDX account. I don’t think gift cards were involved, though.



I’m pretty sure I saw gift card as an option if paid in full, however I went with the monthly payments which only allowed credit cards since I’m a FL resident.


----------



## momsrule27

We bought our 4 day (with an extra free day = 5days) park hopper through UT. We will be in the parks later this week. We have now decided to go again the first week of December so we are going to upgrade to AP (without water park option). We bought our tix on 10/6/2018 so according to my math using the info on this thread our upgrade cost should be as follows:

$952.11 AP w/tax
$500.55 Disney price early 2018 5 day park hopper

$451.56 to upgrade each ticket

Please lmk if this is correct. Also does it matter what day I upgrade while I am at the parks? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

CONGRATS and  @Robo for this Top Ten thread of 2018! 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/top-ten-threads-in-2018-on-disboards-com/


----------



## Robo

momsrule27 said:


> We bought our 4 day (with an extra free day = 5days) park hopper through UT. We will be in the parks later this week. We have now decided to go again the first week of December so we are going to upgrade to AP (without water park option). We bought our tix on 10/6/2018 so according to my math using the info on this thread our upgrade cost should be as follows:
> 
> $952.11 AP w/tax
> $500.55 Disney price early 2018 5 day park hopper
> 
> $451.56 to upgrade each ticket
> 
> 1. Please lmk if this is correct.
> 2.Also does it matter what day I upgrade while I am at the parks? Thanks for your help!!


1. If you looked up those prices, your numbers are correct.
2. No. But the earlier in the trip you do the upgrade, the earlier you can start getting the AP perks.


----------



## armerida

Our AP's will be expiring August 4 and I'd like to take advantage of free dining if it makes financial sense. I crunched the numbers and it seems like a no brainer - does this plan make sense? 

- Book free dining offer with 5 day park hoppers for August 5-10
- Apply ticket cost of hoppers to AP renewal at some point during trip
- Get free meals!

I spoke to a cast member who confirmed we could definitely upgrade to AP from the hoppers as long as I did it before the last day of our trip. Are there any drawbacks to this plan? Thank you!


----------



## Mish415

Upgrading to AP Question:

I bought a 7 days for the price of 5 DVC special ticket last year when they had the sale (i think around feb 2018). The special thing about this ticket was that the 7 days had to be used within 6 months, NOT within 14 days or whatever the rules were with most tickets at that time.  I used 6 of the 7 days this past December. In MDE i now have tickets for both me and my husband with 1 ticket day remaining that expires 6/7/19. I am contemplating a short trip in April to use this last ticket day.  It also shows in MDE that the value of the ticket towards upgrade is $370.00 (pretty low since I know i paid more than that, but whatever, thats a different issue). If i upgraded this ticket, would they date my AP back to the first ticket day of use on 12/5/18? Or would they allow me to do it From April 26 2019-April 26 2020, as that is the day I would be upgrading. I know normally they would date it back, but since these ticket days had a 6 month expiration, i was thinking perhaps it would almost be treated like a single ticket I have left?


----------



## Robo

armerida said:


> Our AP's will be expiring August 4 and I'd like to take advantage of free dining if it makes financial sense. I crunched the numbers and it seems like a no brainer - does this plan make sense?
> 
> - Book free dining offer with 5 day park hoppers for August 5-10
> - Apply ticket cost of hoppers to AP renewal at some point during trip
> - Get free meals!
> 
> I spoke to a cast member who confirmed we could definitely upgrade to AP from the hoppers as long as I did it before the last day of our trip. Are there any drawbacks to this plan? Thank you!


That’ll work just fine!


----------



## Robo

Mish415 said:


> Upgrading to AP Question:
> 
> I bought a 7 days for the price of 5 DVC special ticket last year when they had the sale (i think around feb 2018). The special thing about this ticket was that the 7 days had to be used within 6 months, NOT within 14 days or whatever the rules were with most tickets at that time.  I used 6 of the 7 days this past December. In MDE i now have tickets for both me and my husband with 1 ticket day remaining that expires 6/7/19. I am contemplating a short trip in April to use this last ticket day.  It also shows in MDE that the value of the ticket towards upgrade is $370.00 (pretty low since I know i paid more than that, but whatever, thats a different issue).
> 1.  If i upgraded this ticket, would they date my AP back to the first ticket day of use on 12/5/18?
> 2. Or would they allow me to do it From April 26 2019-April 26 2020, as that is the day I would be upgrading.
> I know normally they would date it back, but since these ticket days had a 6 month expiration,
> 3. i was thinking perhaps it would almost be treated like a single ticket I have left?


1. Yes.
2. Nope.
3. “Upgrading” means making it as though you had bought and used the “new” ticket from the start.


----------



## SWBCMusic

I finally took a look at the AP info of this post...am I thinking about this right? My wife and I are planning multiple trips to WDW in 2020 and were going to purchase tickets from a reseller and bridge to AP when we arrived late February 2020. However, there is a very likely possibility that the AP prices will rise 2-3 times before now and then; also, the tickets from a reseller will most likely go up at least once before we can purchase 2020 tickets. Why would I not just purchase AP certificates (since they expire in 2030) now, directly from WDW? Also, why does the strategy of purchasing AP certificates in bulk (beyond large upfront cost) not show up often as a strategy to saving money (especially if not planning to have AP's every year)?


----------



## armerida

Robo said:


> That’ll work just fine!


Great, thanks!


----------



## Robo

SWBCMusic said:


> I finally took a look at the AP info of this post...am I thinking about this right? My wife and I are planning multiple trips to WDW in 2020 and were going to purchase tickets from a reseller and bridge to AP when we arrived late February 2020. However, there is a very likely possibility that the AP prices will rise 2-3 times before now and then; also, the tickets from a reseller will most likely go up at least once before we can purchase 2020 tickets. Why would I not just purchase AP certificates (since they expire in 2030) now, directly from WDW? Also, why does the strategy of purchasing AP certificates in bulk (beyond large upfront cost) not show up often as a strategy to saving money (especially if not planning to have AP's every year)?


You can buy AP certificates now to use in 2020 & beyond. And you can buy “extras” if you like.
Most folks don’t want to just tie up many thousands of dollars in advance AP costs.
Their plans might change and they might want the cash for other things. Ya never know.


----------



## SWBCMusic

Robo said:


> You can buy AP certificates now to use in 2020 & beyond. And you can buy “extras” if you like.
> Most folks don’t want to just tie up many thousands of dollars in advance AP costs.
> Their plans might change and they might want the cash for other things. Ya never know.



Thank you...I'd have purchased prior to the October increase if I'd paid better attention!


----------



## disfanforlife

I have some MYW tickets bought from UT before 2016 and they are not RFID so I am not able add them to MDE in their current form. I would like to exchange them in person on my next trip to Disney  for tickets that I can link and make FP for my kids for a future trip. I am going down next month. Will I be able to do this even with the new ticketing system and will they remain tickets without an expiration date? Or will they have to be turned into a different type of ticket with the new dated system?


----------



## Robo

disfanforlife said:


> I have some MYW tickets bought from UT before 2016 and they are not RFID so I am not able add them to MDE in their current form. I would like to exchange them in person on my next trip to Disney  for tickets that I can link and make FP for my kids for a future trip. I am going down next month. Will I be able to do this even with the new ticketing system and will they remain tickets without an expiration date? Or will they have to be turned into a different type of ticket with the new dated system?


Ask nicely if the tickets will stay without an expiration date BEFORE the CM does the conversion. The CM may have an option.


----------



## disfanforlife

Robo said:


> Ask nicely if the tickets will stay without an expiration date BEFORE the CM does the conversion. The CM may have an option.


Thanks, will do. 
If they can not, I guess I can either keep them as is but not be able to book FP ahead of time.  Or exchange them anyways and if we don’t use them by expiration date - have a credit for future tickets.


----------



## PolyRob

disfanforlife said:


> I have some MYW tickets bought from UT before 2016 and they are not RFID so I am not able add them to MDE in their current form. I would like to exchange them in person on my next trip to Disney  for tickets that I can link and make FP for my kids for a future trip. I am going down next month. Will I be able to do this even with the new ticketing system and will they remain tickets without an expiration date? Or will they have to be turned into a different type of ticket with the new dated system?


What are your current tickets in MDE that you are using for next month? Do they have an expiration date or different number of days compared to the UT tickets in question?


----------



## disfanforlife

PolyRob said:


> What are your current tickets in MDE that you are using for next month? Do they have an expiration date or different number of days compared to the UT tickets in question?


I only have one MYW ticket in my MDE account and it was from UT and the expiration date is 2030. But it was one that I had bought before expiration dates were added to tickets. Next month just my husband and I are going to Disney and we both have APs. These tickets that i want to exchange would  be for my kids to use a year or two from now. I am not sure when they will be able to go with us again due to their schedules. But I would like to have tickets that I can make FP for them in advance for when they do decide to go. That’s why I would like to exchange them next month when I am there.


----------



## PolyRob

disfanforlife said:


> I only have one MYW ticket in my MDE account and it was from UT and the expiration date is 2030. But it was one that I had bought before expiration dates were added to tickets. Next month just my husband and I are going to Disney and we both have APs. These tickets that i want to exchange would  be for my kids to use a year or two from now. I am not sure when they will be able to go with us again due to their schedules. But I would like to have tickets that I can make FP for them in advance for when they do decide to go. That’s why I would like to exchange them next month when I am there.


Gotcha! I was going to say if they were equivalent you could secure the FP+ ahead of time with what you had in the account, had the UT tickets added and prioritized first (wouldn't have mattered if they had expiration now), and then used them while saving the other tickets.

Didn't realize you have APs and only one 2030 ticket. NVM. Good luck, hope the CM can get them in the system with no expiration!


----------



## lanejudy

disfanforlife said:


> I have some *MYW tickets bought from UT before 2016* and they are not RFID so I am not able add them to MDE in their current form. I would like to exchange them in person on my next trip to Disney for tickets that I can link and make FP for my kids for a future trip.



Have you tried linking them to MDE?  You should be able to link any MYW tickets from this decade, regardless of whether the physical media is RFID or not; early MYW tickets from prior to maybe 2006 may be more challenging to link.  Unless your tickets are that old, there shouldn't be need to exchange the tickets just to link to MDE for FP+.  If you simply want a physical ticket for the girls to use, you can get that when you arrive for their future visit.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## disfanforlife

lanejudy said:


> Have you tried linking them to MDE?  You should be able to link any MYW tickets from this decade, regardless of whether the physical media is RFID or not; early MYW tickets from prior to maybe 2006 may be more challenging to link.  Unless your tickets are that old, there shouldn't be need to exchange the tickets just to link to MDE for FP+.  If you simply want a physical ticket for the girls to use, you can get that when you arrive for their future visit.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


I have tried linking them and it doesn’t work. I thought was because they are the paper type tickets. They are old but not prior to 2006. I would have to check the date on them but I think they were bought in 2012 or 2013.


----------



## disfanforlife

PolyRob said:


> Gotcha! I was going to say if they were equivalent you could secure the FP+ ahead of time with what you had in the account, had the UT tickets added and prioritized first (wouldn't have mattered if they had expiration now), and then used them while saving the other tickets.
> 
> Didn't realize you have APs and only one 2030 ticket. NVM. Good luck, hope the CM can get them in the system with no expiration!


Thanks anyways. Last year I brought one of the tickets with me to exchange. I didn’t want to bring more until I was sure that it would work and not have them turned into tickets with one year expiration. That’s how I managed to have one in my MDE account. I’ll bring them with me and give it a try.


----------



## lanejudy

disfanforlife said:


> I have tried linking them and it doesn’t work. I thought was because they are the paper type tickets. They are old but not prior to 2006. I would have to check the date on them but I think they were bought in 2012 or 2013.



Then I would call.  You should be able to link 2012 or 2013 tickets to MDE.  Good luck!


----------



## disfanforlife

lanejudy said:


> Then I would call.  You should be able to link 2012 or 2013 tickets to MDE.  Good luck!


It worked!!!! Yay! I don’t know why it didn’t work before - maybe it’s because I tried to scan them in and this time I typed in the numbers. That’s great - one less stop at guest services.


----------



## johnnyr

The new information for the DL AP's say there is no renewal discount. Has that always been the case with DL AP's? Will they discontinue the renewal 15% discount for WDW AP holders?


----------



## Robo

> Will they discontinue the renewal 15% discount for WDW AP holders?


Nobody knows.


----------



## DarX

johnnyr said:


> The new information for the DL AP's say there is no renewal discount. Has that always been the case with DL AP's? Will they discontinue the renewal 15% discount for WDW AP holders?



I don’t think their Premier Passport ever offered a renewal discount, and their other passes were nominal amounts not percentages ($10-$50 depending on pass level).


----------



## johnnyr

Robo said:


> Nobody knows.



Is this the first time they offered no renewal discount for DL AP holders?


----------



## hiroMYhero

johnnyr said:


> Is this the first time they offered no renewal discount for DL AP holders?


You’d have to ask over on the DL board. This thread’s focus is on WDW Ticket media.


----------



## raraavis

I have a question Robo, and hiroMYhero suggested I post here in this forum. I'm hoping you can help either with an answer or with who I should contact about my problem. We bought our 10 day hoppers with no expiration from Shades of Green in 2012. We specifically bought the "no expiration" type because we knew we would not use the full 10 days on that trip but would want to return years later with any children we had. However, I just learned on another forum that Disney did away with the no expiration tickets in the early 2000s, so I'm worried that we don't technically have any tickets! 

We have 6 hoppers (from the original 10 day hopper) left over from our 2012 trip. They specifically say "no expiration". I don't have the tickets themselves anymore because they were added to our resort card in 2012, but I do have the receipt from Shades of Green and a scan of the tickets. I don't know if they will be able to see that we still have 6 days left on each ticket. We are currently planning a trip for Feb 2020, but I couldn't link them on MDE since I only have the receipt, and the scanned tickets don't have the number MDE asks you to input. I also don't have the original resort card they were added to because our Disney hotel issued us a new card when we got stuck there for an extra 3 days due to Hurricane Sandy.

I have attached a picture of the tickets we had. Do you mind looking at it and telling me what you think? I'm really nervous now that we may not have any tickets at all! Thanks so much!


----------



## Robo

raraavis said:


> I have a question Robo, and hiroMYhero suggested I post here in this forum. I'm hoping you can help either with an answer or with who I should contact about my problem. We bought our 10 day hoppers with no expiration from Shades of Green in 2012. We specifically bought the "no expiration" type because we knew we would not use the full 10 days on that trip but would want to return years later with any children we had. However, I just learned on another forum that
> 1. Disney did away with the no expiration tickets in the early 2000s,
> 2. so I'm worried that we don't technically have any tickets!
> 
> We have 6 hoppers (from the original 10 day hopper) left over from our 2012 trip. They specifically say "no expiration".
> 3. I don't have the tickets themselves anymore because they were added to our resort card in 2012, but I do have the receipt from Shades of Green and a scan of the tickets. I don't know if they will be able to see that we still have 6 days left on each ticket. We are currently planning a trip for Feb 2020, but I couldn't link them on MDE since I only have the receipt, and the scanned tickets don't have the number MDE asks you to input. I also don't have the original resort card they were added to because our Disney hotel issued us a new card when we got stuck there for an extra 3 days due to Hurricane Sandy.
> 
> 4. I have attached a picture of the tickets we had. Do you mind looking at it and telling me what you think? I'm really nervous now that we may not have any tickets at all! Thanks so much!


1. Yes, they did.
BUT, that only means that they don't sell NEW non-expiring tickets anymore.
2. Any of those tickets that you still have are still usable at the parks.
3. For help with these tickets
Call WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
4. Not a good idea to post photos of tickets.
Sorry,but I can't tell anything from looking at your ticket images.
You need to deal with Disney ticketing, directly.


----------



## dizneeat

I searched the first few posts, but could not find an answer to my somewhat twisted question.

We currently have AP vouchers (Christmas present) which we wanted to use for an upcoming 2020 visit. Then Free Dining came up and opened a chance to return in 2019. (Staying at Pop and getting free CS meals saves enough), but FD comes with tickets, so we opted for the 10 day ticket and save the AP voucher. After much back and forth - flights from Europe will make more sense if we stay for longer, so finally here is my question. Can we upgrade those 10 day tickets to an AP AND STILL save the voucher for next summer or can't we have an active AP and a voucher at the same time?


----------



## Robo

dizneeat said:


> We currently have AP vouchers (Christmas present) which we wanted to use for an upcoming 2020 visit. Then Free Dining came up and opened a chance to return in 2019. (Staying at Pop and getting free CS meals saves enough), but FD comes with tickets, so we opted for the 10 day ticket and save the AP voucher. After much back and forth - flights from Europe will make more sense if we stay for longer, so finally here is my question.
> 
> 1. Can we upgrade those 10 day tickets to an AP AND STILL save the voucher for next summer
> 
> 2. or can't we have an active AP and a voucher at the same time?


1. Yes.
2. You can own multiple tickets and/or vouchers.


----------



## dizneeat

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. You can own multiple tickets and/or vouchers.



Thank you VERY much for setting my mind at ease!


----------



## brent02139

Robo said:


> At this time, if never used, *all new Theme Park Tickets (TPT) have an expiration date*.
> The date of this expiration will be shown when the ticket purchased.
> *Tickets currently being sold will expire if not first-used on or before Dec. 31, 2019.*
> However, if this ticket is never used by a guest and allowed to expire,
> the _purchase price_ of the ticket is not "lost" to the guest.
> The unused and expired ticket can be turned in at WDW and its original purchase price can be applied to the purchase of a new ticket.



So I have two tickets in my MDE app and the family members can't come with us due to illness. They are set to expire in march 2019. So then suppose in April of 2019, how can I use the value of expired tickets to buy new tickets? Do I call, can it be done over the APP, or do I have to go to ticket services in person (Hope not!)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robo

brent02139 said:


> So I have two tickets in my MDE app and the family members can't come with us due to illness. They are set to expire in march 2019. So then suppose in April of 2019, how can I use the value of expired tickets to buy new tickets?
> 1. Do I call,
> 2. can it be done over the APP, or
> 3. do I have to go to ticket services in person (Hope not!)? Thanks in advance.


1. That’s the only thing we know to do in advance, as yet.
They MIGHT allow you to upgrade that way.
2. We don’t know yet.
3. We know THAT will work.


----------



## brent02139

Robo said:


> 1. That’s the only thing we know to do in advance, as yet.
> They MIGHT allow you to upgrade that way.
> 2. We don’t know yet.
> 3. We know THAT will work.



Thank you! For 3. I guess the huge downside is not being able to book the FP+ at 2 month mark


----------



## raraavis

Robo said:


> 1. Yes, they did.
> BUT, that only means that they don't sell NEW non-expiring tickets anymore.
> 2. Any of those tickets that you still have are still usable at the parks.
> 3. For help with these tickets
> Call WDW Ticketing:
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
> 4. Not a good idea to post photos of tickets.
> Sorry,but I can't tell anything from looking at your ticket images.
> You need to deal with Disney ticketing, directly.



Thanks for checking! I normally would not post tickets or similar things online, but I blacked out any identifying info on the tickets; I just wanted you to see where it said "no expiration". I will definitely be contacting WDW ticketing. Thanks again!!


----------



## hayesdvc

I am sorry if this has been asked and answered, however, I can't find.  I normally purchase tickets from an approved Disney ticket broker.  I then take those tickets and bridge to an AP.  With the new ticket structure, has anyone bought the most discounted ticket available and bridged to an AP.  For example, if the biggest savings is to buy a ticket for say a week in July, can I bridge that ticket to an AP in May?


----------



## DarX

hayesdvc said:


> I am sorry if this has been asked and answered, however, I can't find.  I normally purchase tickets from an approved Disney ticket broker.  I then take those tickets and bridge to an AP.  With the new ticket structure, has anyone bought the most discounted ticket available and bridged to an AP.  For example, if the biggest savings is to buy a ticket for say a week in July, can I bridge that ticket to an AP in May?



You may want to consider doing the “flexible” option as it’s pricing is comparable to the most expensive weeks (a bit higher) and typically has comparable discounts.


----------



## hayesdvc

DarX said:


> You may want to consider doing the “flexible” option as it’s pricing is comparable to the most expensive weeks (a bit higher) and typically has comparable discounts.



My goal is to buy the ticket from the broker that as compared to Disney saves the most money.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## DarX

hayesdvc said:


> My goal is to buy the ticket from the broker that as compared to Disney saves the most money.  Thanks for the reply.



Yes I understand - brokers such as UT and Visit Orlando sell discounted flexible date tickets that can be bridged.


----------



## DIS_MERI

hayesdvc said:


> My goal is to buy the ticket from the broker that as compared to Disney saves the most money.  Thanks for the reply.


Just be aware that there has been a lot more pushback lately, especially at MK, bridging tickets from discounters for APs.  You may have to visit multiple guest services and spend a fairly large amount of your park time getting your tickets bridged.  I can save more by buying disney giftcards from Kroger and getting fuel points and using those on the disney site, than I would save buying from a ticket broker, and without the headache. YMMV.


----------



## DarX

DIS_MERI said:


> Just be aware that there has been a lot more pushback lately, especially at MK, bridging tickets from discounters for APs.  You may have to visit multiple guest services and spend a fairly large amount of your park time getting your tickets bridged.  I can save more by buying disney giftcards from Kroger and getting fuel points and using those on the disney site, than I would save buying from a ticket broker, and without the headache. YMMV.



Or just upgrade it in the app after using the ticket once to enter the park. Easy peasy. Bridged perfectly for me a few weeks ago for a new annual pass purchase.


----------



## razsav

DIS_MERI said:


> Just be aware that there has been a lot more pushback lately, especially at MK, bridging tickets from discounters for APs.  You may have to visit multiple guest services and spend a fairly large amount of your park time getting your tickets bridged.  I can save more by buying disney giftcards from Kroger and getting fuel points and using those on the disney site, than I would save buying from a ticket broker, and without the headache. YMMV.


She's right.  I didn't have any luck at AK or at two guest service locations bridging with the Disney price.  It was a hassle.  People do report that it still works, but it's really a YMMV situation.


----------



## buzz1fan

Hello! We are looking to to do Disney in June - stay 2 or 3 nights.
We just want a 1 day ticket.
I see I can’t book a 1 day ticket as a package.
Does this mean I can’t book any fast passes either?
I plan to call and and dining plan- but if I call can they add a ticket to make it a package?  I’m just not sure about fast passes.  Also the ticket price is the same all 3 days we may go- do I have to pick now the day for park.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

buzz1fan said:


> Hello! We are looking to to do Disney in June - stay 2 or 3 nights.
> We just want a 1 day ticket.
> I see I can’t book a 1 day ticket as a package.
> Does this mean I can’t book any fast passes either?
> I plan to call and and dining plan- but if I call can they add a ticket to make it a package?  I’m just not sure about fast passes.  Also the ticket price is the same all 3 days we may go- do I have to pick now the day for park.



I apologize that I don't understand.  You're going to be in Disney just 2 or 3 nights, and only want a ticket for one day? If so, no you cannot book a package with only a one day ticket. Fastpass is linked to your ticket and how many days you have on it.  You can do FP with only a one day ticket. I believe you pick the ticket day by when you plan on checking in to the resort. When you do, it will tell you a timeframe your ticket is good for.  If I'm incorrect on the picking the ticket by check-in day someone please correct me


----------



## buzz1fan

Yes- we will just get a one day ticket.  I wasn’t sure if we to to pick the day right now- for example Monday or Tuesday to go to park


----------



## Robo

buzz1fan said:


> Yes- we will just get a one day ticket.


Why do you want to book a resort package?
What kind of package?


----------



## Tiggerlover91

buzz1fan said:


> Yes- we will just get a one day ticket.  I wasn’t sure if we to to pick the day right now- for example Monday or Tuesday to go to park



then I'm not sure why you would need a package.  A package only works to your advantage when you stay more than a set number of days.  And adding dining wouldn't work either.  You come out better just hitting a quick service restaurant if you're only spending a day in Disney.


----------



## ksromack

Here's our situation:

My AP expires 10/3/2019.  We will be in the parks on 9/16/19-9/22/19.  I know I can renew APs 60 days in advance of expiration.
We have a free-dining, MYW package for 6 park hopper days on 12/9/19-12/15/19 (we booked this as a bounce-back last October).

Can i use mine and my husband's MYW 6 day hoppers (for December) to renew each of our APs at a DVC renewal rate or is there no discount to renew APs for DVC?
What is the best/most economical way to do this?  I'm not even sure we'll use our APs that much in 2020 but I don't want to lose the ability to have TiW and other discounts associated with APs (would especially like to keep our MM since the Dec trip will include my granddaughter's first WDW trip).  If we have the APs we're more likely to do a quick trip especially with the possibility of AP room discounts.
Can DVC members get TiW without having APs? 
Thank you for any help with this!


----------



## buzz1fan

Tiggerlover91 said:


> then I'm not sure why you would need a package.  A package only works to your advantage when you stay more than a set number of days.  And adding dining wouldn't work either.  You come out better just hitting a quick service restaurant if you're only spending a day in Disney.


Thanks everyone- we are staying a few nights at resort.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

DarX said:


> Or just upgrade it in the app after using the ticket once to enter the park. Easy peasy. Bridged perfectly for me a few weeks ago for a new annual pass purchase.



To be able to upgrade from the app, do you have to use it first?


----------



## DarX

CookieandOatmeal said:


> To be able to upgrade from the app, do you have to use it first?



I don’t recall seeing the option until I used the first day of my tickets, but I wasn’t really looking either.


----------



## PolyRob

ksromack said:


> Here's our situation:
> 
> My AP expires 10/3/2019.  We will be in the parks on 9/16/19-9/22/19.  I know I can renew APs 60 days in advance of expiration.
> We have a free-dining, MYW package for 6 park hopper days on 12/9/19-12/15/19 (we booked this as a bounce-back last October).
> 
> Can i use mine and my husband's MYW 6 day hoppers (for December) to renew each of our APs at a DVC renewal rate or is there no discount to renew APs for DVC?
> What is the best/most economical way to do this?  I'm not even sure we'll use our APs that much in 2020 but I don't want to lose the ability to have TiW and other discounts associated with APs (would especially like to keep our MM since the Dec trip will include my granddaughter's first WDW trip).  If we have the APs we're more likely to do a quick trip especially with the possibility of AP room discounts.
> Can DVC members get TiW without having APs?
> Thank you for any help with this!



1. I know in the past there has been success renewing APs with the value of tickets. It seems like there are a bunch of reports now that people are told no or "one-time" exceptions are made. I have never done it personally. You are correct you can renew an AP 60 days early, but you can also only renew 30 days after expiration. Your free dining tickets will not be valid to use for renewal during your September trip with you October AP expiration since they are attached to a December package. This can only be attempted 12/9 and later. DVC will allow you to also purchase/renew to a gold pass with certain blackout dates. If those dates don't align with your trips, gold may be the way to go. You can also upgrade gold to platinum if you ever needed to get in during a blackout time. The DVC rates can be found here: https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/ticket-tour/walt-disney-world-pass/

2. AP discounts are very similar to DVC discounts on merchandise and dining locations. It would be redundant to renew just for this. If you really want another trip then the room discounts and admission would be a good use.

3. DVC members and AP holders are both eligible to purchase TiW for $150. You do not need to be both.


----------



## ksromack

Thank you @PolyRob 

But wait....as a DVC Member we also qualify for "Gold Pass" even if we aren't Florida residents?  That's a game changer if so!

Edited to ask another question.....so maybe in our case it's best to let the Platinum APs expire on Oct 2nd since we'll have tickets with our free dining package for the trip in December......but before our package in December expires just _try_ to see if we can upgrade those tickets to a Gold Pass?  I don't want to lose the free dining.


----------



## PolyRob

ksromack said:


> Thank you @PolyRob
> 
> But wait....as a DVC Member we also qualify for "Gold Pass" even if we aren't Florida residents?  That's a game changer if so!
> 
> Edited to ask another question.....so maybe in our case it's best to let the Platinum APs expire on Oct 2nd since we'll have tickets with our free dining package for the trip in December......but before our package in December expires just _try_ to see if we can upgrade those tickets to a Gold Pass?  I don't want to lose the free dining.



Yes! DVC and Florida residents qualify for the gold pass.

You can let your current APs lapse, and then upgrade the free dining ticket to the gold AP. Depending on days purchased, it would be a minimal upgrade especially because they have the park hopper option included. A new gold AP is $609 ($648.58 with tax). If you had 7-day hoppers starting on 12/9, that ticket is worth $549.37. $99.21 per person to upgrade to a new gold AP. You would just have to decide by the last day of your trip in December.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Wondering if I can get your thoughts on this?

Are there any guesses on when WDW might be announcing ticket increases?  I'm curious about APs especially after what was announced for DL.  I know the prices increased in October, but with SWGE opening, I'm thinking they will go up again.

I have 5 10 day base tickets from UT expiring in 12/2019.  DH and I are planning on going for a few days at the end of the month and then the 5 of us in November 2019.  I am considering upgrading mine and DH's to APs in January so I can buy TIW and take advantage of some of the other benefits.  If the prices are expected to go up, maybe I should upgrade all 5 tickets when I'm there if I can since I may not be able to bridge UT tickets over the phone?  Would the other 3 members of the family have to be present to do this?We are all connected as F&F in MDE and the e-tickets are linked.

I believe from what I've read, the AP clock only starts when the ticket is used for the first time.  DH and I would start our AP clock in January and the rest of the group in November if it is even possible to do this, correct?.  

Fingers crossed it's possible!

Thank you!


----------



## Robo

5DisneyNuts said:


> Wondering if I can get your thoughts on this?
> 
> Are there any guesses on when WDW might be announcing ticket increases?  I'm curious about APs especially after what was announced for DL.  I know the prices increased in October, but with SWGE opening, I'm thinking they will go up again.
> 
> I have 5 10 day base tickets from UT expiring in 12/2019.  DH and I are planning on going for a few days at the end of the month and then the 5 of us in November 2019.  I am considering upgrading mine and DH's to APs in January so I can buy TIW and take advantage of some of the other benefits.  If the prices are expected to go up, maybe I should upgrade all 5 tickets when I'm there if I can since I may not be able to bridge UT tickets over the phone?  Would the other 3 members of the family have to be present to do this?We are all connected as F&F in MDE and the e-tickets are linked.
> 
> I believe from what I've read, the AP clock only starts when the ticket is used for the first time.  DH and I would start our AP clock in January and the rest of the group in November if it is even possible to do this, correct?.
> 
> Fingers crossed it's possible!
> 
> Thank you!


You would want to upgrade to “AP Certificates” for those who would not be present.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Robo said:


> You would want to upgrade to “AP Certificates” for those who would not be present.



That's great, thank you for the quick reply Robo.

It's more $ than I wanted to lay out right now, but I think this is what I am going to do betting on the fact the prices are going to follow along DL % increases.  Plus if there are any AP previews for GE maybe we'll be lucky to have it fall within our trip.


----------



## Cosmic Ryan

I plan on visiting WDW in March using regular park hopper tickets (am not currently a pass holder). I considered upgrading to AP when I am down there but am expecting AP price increases in February and after some consideration, I’m not positive when I would be able to get back down there so I’m not sure it makes the most sense right now to do that. I would like to take a few trips next year but if I upgrade in March, I’d obviously only have through March of next year which kind of limits me.

However, given that the price increases could be substantial in February, would it make sense to buy an AP sometime within the next couple of weeks and just not activate it until my next trip after the one I am taking in March? It seems like that could be a good way to lock in lower prices and then wait to use it during a window I know I’ll be able to visit a few times. Does this sound like a logical plan?

Also, just to confirm, if I purchased an AP with an active reservation containing regular tickets, it wouldn’t acknowledge my AP until I actually activate it at Guest services or a ticket booth, correct? In other words, in theory, I could take as many trips as I want using regular tickets even though I Technically purchased an AP and if I don’t decide to actually use the AP until, let’s say, 2020, this would be possible and in the meantime it would be like I don’t even have one when I enter the parks (I would likely activate it later this year, just using that as an example).


----------



## Robo

Cosmic Ryan said:


> I plan on visiting WDW in March using regular park hopper tickets (am not currently a pass holder). I considered upgrading to AP when I am down there but am expecting AP price increases in February and after some consideration, I’m not positive when I would be able to get back down there so I’m not sure it makes the most sense right now to do that. I would like to take a few trips next year but
> 1. if I upgrade in March, I’d obviously only have through March of next year which kind of limits me.
> 
> However, given that the price increases could be substantial in February,
> 2. would it make sense to buy an AP sometime within the next couple of weeks and just not activate it until my next trip after the one I am taking in March? It seems like that could be a good way to lock in lower prices and then wait to use it during a window I know I’ll be able to visit a few times. Does this sound like a logical plan?
> 
> Also, just to confirm,
> 3. if I purchased an AP with an active reservation containing regular tickets, it wouldn’t acknowledge my AP until I actually activate it at Guest services or a ticket booth, correct?
> In other words, in theory,
> 4. I could take as many trips as I want using regular tickets even though I Technically purchased an AP and if I don’t decide to actually use the AP until, let’s say, 2020, this would be possible and
> 5.  in the meantime it would be like I don’t even have one when I enter the parks (I would likely activate it later this year, just using that as an example).


1. Agreed.
2. That couldn't hurt. (Except for the obvious cash outlay needed now.)
3. Correct.
4. Yes.
5. You are correct.


----------



## Cosmic Ryan

Robo said:


> 1. Agreed.
> 2. That couldn't hurt. (Except for the obvious cash outlay needed now.)
> 3. Correct.
> 4. Yes.
> 5. You are correct.



Thanks! It seems to me that, although certainly not cheap, the current AP could be  seen as a very good deal come next month. If not next month, at some point by the end of the year.


----------



## BrownHP800

Ok, this is such a long thread and it is hard to find exactly what I am looking for so I will just ask.  

We are AP.  It expires end of July 2019.  If we were to purchase a package with *Free* dining for July, we should be able to take the cost of the tickets and renew our AP correct?  If so, should we do it before using those tickets or does it not matter?


----------



## Robo

BrownHP800 said:


> Ok, this is such a long thread and it is hard to find exactly what I am looking for so I will just ask.
> 
> We are AP.  It expires end of July 2019.
> 1. If we were to purchase a package with *Free* dining for July, we should be able to take the cost of the tickets and renew our AP correct?
> 2. If so, should we do it before using those tickets or does it not matter?


1. Correct.
2. Doesn't matter.


----------



## BrownHP800

Robo.  I knew you would have the answer!  I appreciate it.


----------



## RobCorsland

I'm the planner for an extended family vacation. I want to link everyone to my MDE account, so I click Add a Guest on the My Friends & Family page. It gives me three options for how to go about that:

1) Find through my connected guests - I can't use this one because they aren't listed.
2) Import from a WDW hotel reservation - can't do this because we're staying offsite.
3) I'll enter their name and age - My problem with this is that their profile would then be under my MDE account, right? I want to link to their existing profiles under their MDE accounts.

What do I do?

Edit: The answer is to do #3. I just had to enter their email address when I did it to send them an invite.


----------



## Robo

RobCorsland said:


> I'm the planner for an extended family vacation. I want to link everyone to my MDE account, so I click Add a Guest on the My Friends & Family page. It gives me three options for how to go about that:
> 
> 1) Find through my connected guests - I can't use this one because they aren't listed.
> 2) Import from a WDW hotel reservation - can't do this because we're staying offsite.
> 3) I'll enter their name and age - My problem with this is that their profile would then be under my MDE account, right? I want to link to their existing profiles under their MDE accounts.
> 
> What do I do?


Sorry, but this is not actually a "Tickets" question.
It is a "MyDisneyExperience" question.

But, here are my thoughts-
Your best option of those offered appears to be #3.
For help (if you have problems) is to call WDW and let their I.T. department correct any errors.
Call the WDW I.T. Dept. at
(407) 939-7765 (option #2) or 
(407) 939-3471

And,  to the DISboards, *RobCorsland!*


----------



## Ariel620

I am a DVC member planning a trip from Dec 14-22, 2019.  I plan to buy 7 day tickets for this trip, but I might want to upgrade them to an AP.  As a DVC member I can get the gold AP, but the gold blockout period starts Dec 19.  So if I plan to be in the parks Dec 19-22 using my 7 day ticket, will I be able to upgrade to a gold AP or not.  I assume if it is possible, I would have to wait until we are done with the park on Dec 22 to upgrade, since if I upgrade early I am blocked out on my gold AP.  But I'm wondering if it is even possible to do on Dec 22.  I don't mind not having the other AP benefits for the rest of the trip since I will have DVC dining discounts.  Thoughts?


----------



## donalds friend

My family is going in May with Park hopper tickets.  If we get a good bounce back offer for room only I hope to talk my husband into going back for our 30th anniversary in November.  If we are staying onsite, can we get credit for parking if we upgrade later in the trip? It is my understanding that AP holders get free parking.


----------



## jjjones325

donalds friend said:


> My family is going in May with Park hopper tickets.  If we get a good bounce back offer for room only I hope to talk my husband into going back for our 30th anniversary in November.  If we are staying onsite, can we get credit for parking if we upgrade later in the trip? It is my understanding that AP holders get free parking.



AP holders do get free parking at the parks, but so do onsite guests.  So, in that case your AP doesn't give you an advantage since you are onsite.  However, even with an AP, you'd have to pay the resort parking fee.


----------



## Robo

Ariel620 said:


> I am a DVC member planning a trip from Dec 14-22, 2019.  I plan to buy 7 day tickets for this trip, but I might want to upgrade them to an AP.  As a DVC member I can get the gold AP, but the gold blockout period starts Dec 19.
> So if I plan to be in the parks Dec 19-22 using my 7 day ticket,
> 1. will I be able to upgrade to a gold AP or not.
> 2. I assume if it is possible, I would have to wait until we are done with the park on Dec 22 to upgrade, since if I upgrade early I am blocked out on my gold AP.
> 3. But I'm wondering if it is even possible to do on Dec 22.  I don't mind not having the other AP benefits for the rest of the trip since I will have DVC dining discounts.  Thoughts?


1. Yes. 
2. Correct.
3. Yup.


----------



## jenjersnap

I have searched for answers, I promise, but it hasn’t yielded results. Maybe it is just unknown at this point but I would appreciate any advice. 

We want to do a split stay booked around free dining bounceback in August with a DVC stay booked before or after the B.B. starts. I am hoping to know if the old rules will follow this reservation because the new rules for the current free dining promotion complicate things.

Will early ticket pick up still work? (apparently it doesn't work with new tickets, is that right?)

Will the tickets still be good for 14 days rather than length of stay tickets that the current free dining promotion offers? 

Related to the use of the older tickets: I want to upgrade to an AP while there. We have PH+ tickets on the bounceback. Someone once told me, but I have never confirmed, if you use any of the + entitlements, they will require you to purchase a Platinum Plus AP. Is that true? 

Thank you!


----------



## Robo

jenjersnap said:


> I have searched for answers, I promise, but it hasn’t yielded results. Maybe it is just unknown at this point but I would appreciate any advice.
> 
> We want to do a split stay booked around free dining bounceback in August with a DVC stay booked before or after the B.B. starts. I am hoping to know if the old rules will follow this reservation because the new rules for the current free dining promotion complicate things.
> 
> 1. Will early ticket pick up still work? (apparently it doesn't work with new tickets, is that right?)
> 
> 2. Will the tickets still be good for 14 days rather than length of stay tickets that the current free dining promotion offers?
> 
> 3. Related to the use of the older tickets: I want to upgrade to an AP while there. We have PH+ tickets on the bounceback. Someone once told me, but I have never confirmed,
> 4. if you use any of the + entitlements, they will require you to purchase a Platinum Plus AP. Is that true?
> 
> Thank you!



You seem to be talking about some kind of older tickets that you may already have. (??)
I say that because you keep asking about things that may or may not work with "new" tickets
or tickets that you might purchase with a "current" promotion.
However, you have not actually said that you HAVE "older tickets."
Do you?

Regardless.
Based on "current/new" tickets:
1. To be on the "safe" side, assume that you cannot pick up package tickets early. 
2. On "new" tickets, the number of days on stand-alone tickets determine the number of days that they 
will remain valid. 
The fewer the number of days on a ticket will provide a shorter number of valid days.
(More days than the actual number of ticket days, but not a full 14 days on tickets will fewer days.)
I still don't know about WHICH tickets you are asking.
"Older" tickets or "new" tickets.
3. WHAT older tickets?
4. True.


----------



## Lehuaann

Does early pickup still work with MYW tickets?  I tried to find info on this...thanks.


----------



## Robo

Lehuaann said:


> Does early pickup still work with MYW tickets?  I tried to find info on this...thanks.



To be "safe," assume that it not an option.
(It has been specifically said to be not available in some of the new ticket info.)


----------



## jenjersnap

Robo said:


> You seem to be talking about some kind of older tickets that you may already have. (??)
> I say that because you keep asking about things that may or may not work with "new" tickets
> or tickets that you might purchase with a "current" promotion.
> However, you have not actually said that you HAVE "older tickets."
> Do you?
> 
> Regardless.
> Based on "current/new" tickets:
> 1. To be on the "safe" side, assume that you cannot pick up package tickets early.
> 2. On "new" tickets, the number of days on stand-alone tickets determine the number of days that they
> will remain valid.
> The fewer the number of days on a ticket will provide a shorter number of valid days.
> (More days than the actual number of ticket days, but not a full 14 days on tickets will fewer days.)
> I still don't know about WHICH tickets you are asking.
> "Older" tickets or "new" tickets.
> 3. WHAT older tickets?
> 4. True.



Thanks for your response. We have MYW tickets associated with a free dining bounceback booked before the 10/18 ticket changes. Sorry that my question seems to be frustrating for you. I thought it seemed quite straightforward, albeit perhaps the answer is unknown as of now. Honestly, the answer doesn’t even matter anymore since I don’t think I can make it work without early ticket pick up.


----------



## Robo

jenjersnap said:


> Thanks for your response. We have MYW tickets associated with a free dining bounceback booked before the 10/18 ticket changes. Sorry that my question seems to be frustrating for you. I thought it seemed quite straightforward, albeit perhaps the answer is unknown as of now. Honestly, the answer doesn’t even matter anymore since I don’t think I can make it work without early ticket pick up.



You said,
"We want to do a split stay booked around free dining bounceback in August..."

You didn't say if that was when the trip was *reserved* (so, back in Aug. of 2018) or if that's when the trip *takes place* (Aug. 2019.)
See my confusion?

Regardless, if you DID book the trip back in Aug. 2018, then it is possible that you can
activate your package tickets before check-in.
(But, there is no guarantee of that.)


----------



## Cosmic Ryan

If I were to buy a Platinum Pass today (and not activate it until later in the year), and Disney announced next month they were changing some of the benefits of the pass going forward (let’s say, for example, including blackout dates in anticipation of Galaxy’s Edge or removing Memory Maker), would I still get the benefits I paid for or is there something in the fine print that allows them to exclude those things?


----------



## Robo

Cosmic Ryan said:


> If I were to buy a Platinum Pass today (and not activate it until later in the year), and Disney announced next month they were changing some of the benefits of the pass going forward (let’s say, for example, including blackout dates in anticipation of Galaxy’s Edge or removing Memory Maker), would I still get the benefits I paid for or is there something in the fine print that allows them to exclude those things?



I'm going to give the best "two" answers" I can.
1. If you buy now, your AP will likely have the rights that are currently offered.
2. OTOH, there is ALWAYS _something_ (in the fine print, or not) that allows Disney to do anything they like in the future.
But, you could _likely_ UPGRADE your purchase to include any blackout dates that _might_ be imposed.
(You likely wouldn't be losing any money by buying now.)


----------



## Huskers79

Apologies if my question has been addressed in the previous 315 pages ...

Presently I have a package purchased through Disney for a 6 night stay at AK w/ 4 park days in late February. I am also planning on adding DAH, but I'll wait until closer to departure. Due to the likely addition of DAH and our schedule I'm debating dropping down to 3 days of tickets. Based on my understanding of the Disney cancellation policies I have a couple more days to make this decision.

My question is if I drop down to 3 days (~$320 savings), and I decide to add a 4th day prior to arrival will the cost be the same? I.e. if I add the 4th day back the day before flying to FL will it cost the same ~$320?

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Robo

Huskers79 said:


> Apologies if my question has been addressed in the previous 315 pages ...
> 
> Presently I have a package purchased through Disney for a 6 night stay at AK w/ 4 park days in late February. I am also planning on adding DAH, but I'll wait until closer to departure. Due to the likely addition of DAH and our schedule I'm debating dropping down to 3 days of tickets. Based on my understanding of the Disney cancellation policies I have a couple more days to make this decision.
> 
> My question is
> 1. if I drop down to 3 days (~$320 savings), and I decide to add a 4th day prior to arrival will the cost be the same? I.e.
> 2. if I add the 4th day back the day before flying to FL will it cost the same ~$320?
> 
> Thank you for your time!


1. Yes.
2. Yes. (Unless there is an interim ticket price increase.)

And, 
 to the DISboards, *Huskers79*!


----------



## Huskers79

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes. (Unless there is an interim ticket price increase.)
> 
> And,
> to the DISboards, *Huskers79*!



Thank you, Robo.

Outside of FP+ there really isn't any reason to hold the 4th day at this point then. Is there anything I'm missing in my calculus?

FWIW, this 4th day would be HS...which we really disliked two years ago (pre-TS Land). Doing Epcot, MKx2, and then AK DAH.


----------



## Robo

Huskers79 said:


> Is there anything I'm missing...


There are countless things to be considered regarding every aspect of WDW.
Tickets are simply one aspect, and one that is dictated by a guest’s overall plans and preferences.
Only you can decide which things are more important to you.
For us, we spend multiple days at all of the parks.


----------



## Huskers79

Robo said:


> There are countless things to be considered regarding every aspect of WDW.
> Tickets are simply one aspect, and one that is dictated by a guest’s overall plans and preferences.
> Only you can decide which things are more important to you.
> For us, we spend multiple days at all of the parks.



Sorry, meant outside of FP+ there is no other negative to holding the decision on the 4th day until later


----------



## Keith Hare

Huskers79 said:


> Sorry, meant outside of FP+ there is no other negative to holding the decision on the 4th day until later


Agree


----------



## bawamz

Apologies if this has been addressed in the previous 316 pages. I couldn't find it. I purchased 4 day MYW tickets with 2 extra days from UT. If I decide to upgrade to parkhoppers, do I compare prices for 4 day tickets, or will I have to bridge as though they are 6 day tickets? Please save me the time on the phone with guest services!!


----------



## Robo

bawamz said:


> Apologies if this has been addressed in the previous 316 pages. I couldn't find it. I purchased 4 day MYW tickets with 2 extra days from UT. If I decide to upgrade to parkhoppers, do I compare prices for 4 day tickets, or will I have to bridge as though they are 6 day tickets? Please save me the time on the phone with guest services!!



What you bought IS simply a regular 6-day ticket.
(The "two days free" is just a clever way of marketing a 6-day ticket for the PRICE of a 4-day ticket.)


----------



## bawamz

That's what I was afraid of. Thanks.


----------



## Robo

bawamz said:


> That's what I was afraid of. Thanks.



Why where you "afraid of" that?

If you are upgrading, that is GOOD news.
You only paid the cost of a *4*-day ticket to buy it, but
you will get the price-value of a *6*-day ticket in the upgrade transaction.


----------



## allshookup

Searched but couldn't find the answer, and I just purchased a free dining package for August at POP Century including 4 day Park Hopper Plus tickets. On MDE under the tickets and memory maker tab it says tickets valid till the check out day of August 14th, but when I click on Hotel Reservation Details and Change Reservation, it shows the tickets are valid till Saturday the 17th. We are doing a split stay and staying at Boardwalk Villas until the 18th so I'm really hoping they are valid till the 17th. Does anyone know which is correct?


----------



## JJ2017

Please move if this isn't the right place to post:

My neighbor works for ESPN.  I feel funny asking her right now b/c she just hooked me up with awesome basketball tickets, so does anyone know if ESPN employees can get discounted Disney tickets for friends/family?  And on top of that, how about discounts on an AP?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

allshookup said:


> Searched but couldn't find the answer, and I just purchased a free dining package for August at POP Century including 4 day Park Hopper Plus tickets. On MDE under the tickets and memory maker tab it says tickets valid till the check out day of August 14th, but when I click on Hotel Reservation Details and Change Reservation, it shows the tickets are valid till Saturday the 17th. We are doing a split stay and staying at Boardwalk Villas until the 18th so I'm really hoping they are valid till the 17th. Does anyone know which is correct?



Should be valid until the end of you WDW resort stay(s.)


----------



## siren0119

allshookup said:


> Searched but couldn't find the answer, and I just purchased a free dining package for August at POP Century including 4 day Park Hopper Plus tickets. On MDE under the tickets and memory maker tab it says tickets valid till the check out day of August 14th, but when I click on Hotel Reservation Details and Change Reservation, it shows the tickets are valid till Saturday the 17th. We are doing a split stay and staying at Boardwalk Villas until the 18th so I'm really hoping they are valid till the 17th. Does anyone know which is correct?



According to the Disney terms, your tickets are good for length of stay or standard valid period based on the # of days you buy, *whichever is LONGER*.  I ran into this same issue with a split stay we are doing in August, and my TA confirmed that in her system, it shows my tickets as valid for the entire length of time they should be based on the # of days we purchased (in our case, 10 days for 7 day PH tickets)


----------



## allshookup

siren0119 said:


> According to the Disney terms, your tickets are good for length of stay or standard valid period based on the # of days you buy, *whichever is LONGER*.  I ran into this same issue with a split stay we are doing in August, and my TA confirmed that in her system, it shows my tickets as valid for the entire length of time they should be based on the # of days we purchased (in our case, 10 days for 7 day PH tickets)


Perfect thank you!


----------



## neverenoughtime

What is the easiest way to use a party ticket(Halloween or Christmas) instead of a 7 day park hopper?  We will be arriving later in the day this year(September) on a Halloween party day. If we go in at 4:00 and scan our magic bands for the first time(all tickets including party tickets linked in MDE) will it use the party ticket or the 7 day park hopper?


----------



## Robo

neverenoughtime said:


> What is the easiest way to use a party ticket(Halloween or Christmas) instead of a 7 day park hopper?  We will be arriving later in the day this year(September) on a Halloween party day. If we go in at 4:00 and scan our magic bands for the first time(all tickets including party tickets linked in MDE) will it use the party ticket or the 7 day park hopper?


There are entry gates at MK set up specifically for "party entry."
Use one of those gates and (supposedly) only your party ticket will be accessed.

An "extra-safe" measure is to go to Guest Relations before you enter the party and have the party ticket
set to the highest "priority" in your MDE. Highest priority tickets are used first.


----------



## neverenoughtime

Robo said:


> There are entry gates at MK set up specifically for "party entry."
> Use one of those gates and (supposedly) only your party ticket will be accessed.
> 
> An "extra-safe" measure is to go to Guest Relations before you enter the party and have the party ticket
> set to the highest "priority" in your MDE. Highest priority tickets are used first.


I guess I could also request a hard copy ticket for the party and use that instead of using my magic band for entry? Also, I cannot remember if mde shows you how many days you have left on your park hopper ticket?


----------



## Robo

neverenoughtime said:


> 1. I guess I could also request a hard copy ticket for the party and use that instead of using my magic band for entry?
> 2. Also, I cannot remember if mde shows you how many days you have left on your park hopper ticket?



1. If you order your party tickets via your MDX account, (or to the same name and email as your MDX account) there is virtually no tangible difference for park entry between using a plastic RFID ticket card or using a MagicBand.
Whether its the card or the MB, the system will still access the ticket
files in your MDX account.

2. Sometimes, but it is one of the aspects of MDX that is particularly unreliable.

You COULD go to Guest Relations and ask.


----------



## neverenoughtime

So if I go to guest relations outside the park, set party ticket to highest priority, then enter the park. I am guessing guest relations inside the park can check my magic band to make sure it did not use my park hopper tickets?


----------



## Robo

neverenoughtime said:


> So if I go to guest relations outside the park, set party ticket to highest priority, then enter the park. I am guessing guest relations inside the park can check my magic band to make sure it did not use my park hopper tickets?



Bingo!

(BTW, I've not seen any "recent" reports of a party entry deducting a regular ticket.)


----------



## neverenoughtime

Robo said:


> Bingo!
> 
> (BTW, I've not seen any "recent" reports of a party entry deducting a regular ticket.)


Thank you, I just want to make sure we still have a ticket for the last day of our vacation, lol.


----------



## bawamz

You would think that, but running the actual numbers with the new ticketing structure, it's much more pricey for me to upgrade 6 day hoppers than 4 day hoppers. I know I still saved in the beginning but the difference in upgrade costs is prohibitive.


----------



## siren0119

bawamz said:


> You would think that, but running the actual numbers with the new ticketing structure, it's much more pricey for me to upgrade 6 day hoppers than 4 day hoppers. I know I still saved in the beginning but the difference in upgrade costs is prohibitive.



I think you misunderstood. 

You bought 6 day hoppers, just got a promotional 4 day price on them
When the CM looks up the cost to upgrade, they are going to pull up the value of a 6 day parkhopper because that's what you have. They can't pull up what you paid for them.


----------



## Robo

bawamz said:


> You would think that, but running the actual numbers with the new ticketing structure, it's much more pricey for me to upgrade 6 day hoppers than 4 day hoppers. I know I still saved in the beginning but the difference in upgrade costs is prohibitive.



Sorry, but you have something incorrect in your figures.


----------



## bawamz

Yeah. I understand that, but the numbers aren't static upgrading between 4 days and 6 days. It's approximately 250 to upgrade our 8 tickets as 4 day tickets and 675 to upgrade them as 6 day tickets.


----------



## Robo

bawamz said:


> Yeah. I understand that, but the numbers aren't static upgrading between 4 days and 6 days. It's approximately 250 to upgrade our 8 tickets as 4 day tickets and 675 to upgrade them as 6 day tickets.



What kind of tickets do you want to upgrade to?

Do you want 4-day Hoppers or 6-day Hoppers?


----------



## bawamz

Robo said:


> Why where you "afraid of" that?
> 
> If you are upgrading, that is GOOD news.
> You only paid the cost of a *4*-day ticket to buy it, but
> you will get the price-value of a *6*-day ticket in the upgrade transaction.





Robo said:


> What kind of tickets do you want to upgrade to?
> 
> Do you want 4-day Hoppers or 6-day Hoppers?



I want 6 day hoppers. Per post 3 I found the value from when I purchased in 2018 prior to October 16 and subracted that from current prices. I'm looking at my cost today irrespective of what I paid already. If I could treat them as 4 day tickets, it would be less money out of pocket today, but I understand now that they aren't. I think I'm not being clear in my explanation, but I understand how it works. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## siren0119

bawamz said:


> Yeah. I understand that, but the numbers aren't static upgrading between 4 days and 6 days. It's approximately 250 to upgrade our 8 tickets as 4 day tickets and 675 to upgrade them as 6 day tickets.



Ok so now you have me intrigued, because that makes no sense at all.

Were they purchased from UT before 10/18/18? Are they under the OLD pricing structure, or are they date based tickets? 
If they're under the new date based pricing, what is your start date? 

Kinda want to see the numbers for myself because I'm not seeing what you're saying to be true


----------



## Kai Rose

I have a convoluted question about tickets, and I would be really appreciative if someone can just point me in the right direction if this isn't the thread for this kind of help. My husband and I have APs that will expire on June 01, 2019. We have an 8 day vacation planned for May 27-June 3. We originally planned to leave on June 1 but had to adjust because of work dates changing. We have two adult children going with us on this trip and purchased four 8-day park hopper tickets with the plan to give all tickets to our children and just use our APs. We have the free dining and got the 4 day for that reason. Now that our dates changed, what are my options since my husband and I will need tickets for June 2 and 3? I do not want to lose the free dining.


----------



## Robo

bawamz said:


> I want 6 day hoppers. Per post 3 I found the value from when I purchased in 2018 prior to October 16 and subracted that from current prices. I'm looking at my cost today irrespective of what I paid already. If I could treat them as 4 day tickets, it would be less money out of pocket today, but I understand now that they aren't. I think I'm not being clear in my explanation, but I understand how it works.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.



*Post #6 (HERE) **in this post is this thread with the Upgrade cost computations.*

If you want *6*-day Hoppers, you subtract the "Early 2018" price of a 6-day Base ticket from the current cost of a 6-day Hopper.
That will give you the Upgrade cost.

*That* Upgrade price will be less than if you were to subtract the "Early 2018" price of a *4*-day Base ticket from the current cost of a 6-day Hopper.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Early 2018" *4*-day Base Upgrade "trade-in" value: $404.70 w/tax
"Early 2018" *6*-day Base Upgrade "trade-in" value: $431.33 w/tax


----------



## siren0119

Kai Rose said:


> I have a convoluted question about tickets, and I would be really appreciative if someone can just point me in the right direction if this isn't the thread for this kind of help. My husband and I have APs that will expire on June 01, 2019. We have an 8 day vacation planned for May 27-June 3. We originally planned to leave on June 1 but had to adjust because of work dates changing. We have two adult children going with us on this trip and purchased four 8-day park hopper tickets with the plan to give all tickets to our children and just use our APs. We have the free dining and got the 4 day for that reason. Now that our dates changed, what are my options since my husband and I will need tickets for June 2 and 3? I do not want to lose the free dining.



I'm confused - did you purchase 4 8-day tickets or 4 4-day tickets with the expectation that your kids could use sets of two 4 day tickets consecutively?


----------



## Kai Rose

I purchased 4 4-day tickets for the kids to use consecutively. Sorry about that.


----------



## siren0119

Kai Rose said:


> I purchased 4 4-day tickets for the kids to use consecutively. Sorry about that.



Gotcha. You are much better off just changing all of your tickets to 8 day parkhoppers rather than buying 2 day tickets for you and your husband, if you don't plan on renewing your APs

You can still use your APs to get food and merchandise discounts

Cost of 4 4 day parkhoppers with tax $2065.76
Cost of 4 8 day parkhoppers with tax $2281.96

Difference of $216.20

Cost of 2 2 day parkhoppers with tax $616.60


----------



## jjjones325

siren0119 said:


> Gotcha. You are much better off just changing all of your tickets to 8 day parkhoppers rather than buying 2 day tickets for you and your husband, if you don't plan on renewing your APs
> 
> You can still use your APs to get food and merchandise discounts
> 
> Cost of 4 4 day parkhoppers with tax $2065.76
> Cost of 4 8 day parkhoppers with tax $2281.96
> 
> Difference of $216.20
> 
> Cost of 2 2 day parkhoppers with tax $616.60



Could @Kai Rose upgrade just the adult childrens' tickets to 8 day hoppers AFTER arrival?  She and husband use the 4 day hoppers booked with Free Dining after AP expires.  Upgrade kids' tickets to 8 day hoppers after checkin.  That would save some money.


----------



## Robo

jjjones325 said:


> Could @Kai Rose upgrade just the adult childrens' tickets to 8 day hoppers AFTER arrival?  She and husband use the 4 day hoppers booked with Free Dining after AP expires.  Upgrade kids' tickets to 8 day hoppers after checkin.  That would save some money.



Yes.
AFTER arrival, even "package" tickets can be upgraded individually, if desired.
(Not all tickets must be "the same type" as is the situation BEFORE check-in.)


----------



## siren0119

Robo said:


> Yes.
> AFTER arrival, even "package" tickets can be upgraded individually, if desired.
> (Not all tickets must be "the same type" as is the situation BEFORE check-in.)



But wouldn't they lose one day of use?

4 day tickets are only good for 7 days - if the start date of the tickets is May 27, they are only good until June 2, and PP needs to use tickets on June 2 and 3.

ETA: Nevermind - I just remembered that tickets are good for length of stay OR ticket valid date, whichever is longer.  Brain fart.


----------



## jjjones325

siren0119 said:


> But wouldn't they lose one day of use?
> 
> 4 day tickets are only good for 7 days - if the start date of the tickets is May 27, they are only good until June 2, and PP needs to use tickets on June 2 and 3.
> 
> ETA: Nevermind - I just remembered that tickets are good for length of stay OR ticket valid date, whichever is longer.  Brain fart.



Package tickets are good for lenght of stay or the state use period, whichever is longer.


----------



## siren0119

jjjones325 said:


> Package tickets are good for lenght of stay or the state use period, whichever is longer.


LOL see my edit/ brain fart


----------



## Mish415

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Nope.
> 3. “Upgrading” means making it as though you had bought and used the “new” ticket from the start.



Thank you!

strange, when i look in the App now, my DVC ticket shows as upgradeable, but says the expiration date would be 12/12/19, not 1 year from my my first day of use, which was 12/5/18. I used my 6th ticket day on 12/11/18, and as mentioned above, have 1 ticket day left. Seems they are using my date of LAST ticket used, and not first ticket used? is that odd?


----------



## tlmadden73

A few questions:
1) I got an Annual Pass in November - (Purchased online and activated at Disney Spring Guest Services on arrival).  We got our cards and a brochure there, but is there anything that comes int he mail? Like the "generic" Annual Passholder magnet or some other welcome packet? It has been over 2 months now and we never received anything in the mail -- so just curious. 

2) My wife noticed "3 day ticket" gift cards at Target. Are those really tickets you redeem online (and if so, how does that work with the variable pricing?) or is it simply a $300+ gift card that is just marketed that way since it would be enough to buy 3 days?  Just curious .. if they are just a generic Disney gift card, I would buy those instead of the $50 or $100 ones .. since it is a larger quantity.


----------



## Robo

Mish415 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> strange, when i look in the App now, my DVC ticket shows as upgradeable, but says the expiration date would be 12/12/19, not 1 year from my my first day of use, which was 12/5/18. I used my 6th ticket day on 12/11/18, and as mentioned above, have 1 ticket day left. Seems they are using my date of LAST ticket used, and not first ticket used? is that odd?



Only "odd" if you don't consider a preponderance of incorrect info being displayed on MDX.

If your upgrade (actually) does expire on 12/05/19, consider that right and proper.
If your upgrade (actually) does expire on 12/12/19, consider that gravy!


----------



## Robo

tlmadden73 said:


> A few questions:
> 1) I got an Annual Pass in November - (Purchased online and activated at Disney Spring Guest Services on arrival).  We got our cards and a brochure there, but is there anything that comes int he mail? Like the "generic" Annual Passholder magnet or some other welcome packet? It has been over 2 months now and we never received anything in the mail -- so just curious.
> 
> 2) My wife noticed "3 day ticket" gift cards at Target. Are those really tickets you redeem online (and if so, how does that work with the variable pricing?) or is it simply a $300+ gift card that is just marketed that way since it would be enough to buy 3 days?  Just curious .. if they are just a generic Disney gift card, I would buy those instead of the $50 or $100 ones .. since it is a larger quantity.



1) Your *MDX account* should pop up with an opportunity to "customize" your AP MagicBand.
Then, it will be sent to you. (Sometimes with an "AP Slider," sometimes without the Slider.)

2) Who knows how long those cards have been in stock?
Since its really a "Target question" and not really a Disney ticket question, I can't
offer more info.


----------



## Mish415

Robo said:


> Only "odd" if you don't consider a preponderance of incorrect info being displayed on MDX.
> 
> If your upgrade (actually) does expire on 12/05/19, consider that right and proper.
> If your upgrade (actually) does expire on 12/12/19, consider that gravy!




But i really want it to expire 1 year from 7th day usage which will be used on 4/27/19 -     maybe it will change in the app after i use my last day??? wishful thinking......


----------



## tlmadden73

Robo said:


> 1) Your *MDX account* should pop up with an opportunity to "customize" your AP MagicBand.
> Then, it will be sent to you. (Sometimes with an "AP Slider," sometimes without the Slider.)
> 
> 2) Who knows how long those cards have been in stock?
> Since its really a "Target question" and not really a Disney ticket question, I can't
> offer more info.


Thanks. 
I didn't realize until you just said that I can get (yet another) set of Magic Bands with my Annual Pass (not that they are needed for me -- as I intend on staying onsite during my upcoming trips).  If I go three times this year (as is the plan) .. I could get 16 Magic Bands .. that's seems crazy. 

I really wish they would give you a gift card or something for declining Magic Bands (liking declining Mousekeeping) - you'd think it would save them money to not send them AND encourage people to buy the special magic bands in the gift shops.


----------



## DarX

Mish415 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> strange, when i look in the App now, my DVC ticket shows as upgradeable, but says the expiration date would be 12/12/19, not 1 year from my my first day of use, which was 12/5/18. I used my 6th ticket day on 12/11/18, and as mentioned above, have 1 ticket day left. Seems they are using my date of LAST ticket used, and not first ticket used? is that odd?



I noticed the same. I recently upgraded in the app. It showed my expiration date as 366 days from the date I made the upgrade. After checking out in the app, the date reverted back to the first date of use. The app just shows the wrong date.


----------



## Mish415

DarX said:


> I noticed the same. I recently upgraded in the app. It showed my expiration date as 366 days from the date I made the upgrade. After checking out in the app, the date reverted back to the first date of use. The app just shows the wrong date.



damnit. lol.


----------



## Robo

tlmadden73 said:


> Thanks.
> I didn't realize until you just said that I can get (yet another) set of Magic Bands with my Annual Pass (not that they are needed for me -- as I intend on staying onsite during my upcoming trips).  If I go three times this year (as is the plan) .. I could get 16 Magic Bands .. that's seems crazy.
> 
> I really wish they would give you a gift card or something for declining Magic Bands (liking declining Mousekeeping) - you'd think it would save them money to not send them AND encourage people to buy the special magic bands in the gift shops.



I figure that the generic MBs given out by WDW each cost the company between $1.00-$3.00, or so.
Not much of a gift incentive for the guest.


----------



## frank430316

We have a trip booked for the end of summer and are thinking about upgrading the tickets to AP's, after we arrive.  It looks like we can use the MyDisneyExperience app to do the upgrade on the first day (and avoid any lines and confusion), but how do we get the actual cards?  We would like to use the AP's for some discounts throughout the trip.


----------



## DarX

frank430316 said:


> We have a trip booked for the end of summer and are thinking about upgrading the tickets to AP's, after we arrive.  It looks like we can use the MyDisneyExperience app to do the upgrade on the first day (and avoid any lines and confusion), but how do we get the actual cards?  We would like to use the AP's for some discounts throughout the trip.



Visit any guest relations/services or ticket booth, whichever has the shorter line.


----------



## weheartdisney07

I just want to be clear on upgrading our tickets to an AP.  I plan on purchasing a 4 day ticket and upgrading to an AP the first day.  With the price bridging, does it give me no advantage to buy it from undercover tourist vs Disney?


----------



## DarX

weheartdisney07 said:


> I just want to be clear on upgrading our tickets to an AP.  I plan on purchasing a 4 day ticket and upgrading to an AP the first day.  With the price bridging, does it give me no advantage to buy it from undercover tourist vs Disney?



You pay less from a ticket broker like UT, but both are worth the same. You retain the savings on your UT ticket purchase but get full Disney value.


----------



## Robo

weheartdisney07 said:


> I just want to be clear on upgrading our tickets to an AP.  I plan on purchasing a 4 day ticket and upgrading to an AP the first day.  With the price bridging, does it give me no advantage to buy it from undercover tourist vs Disney?





DarX said:


> You pay less from a ticket broker like UT, but both are worth the same. You retain the savings on your UT ticket purchase but get full Disney value.



Yes.
It IS the "price bridging" that gives guests the "advantage" to buy from an authorized ticket reseller/discounter (like Undercover Tourist) and to "keep the discount" when upgrading.

Just do the math calculations described in *POST #6* (HERE) of this thread.


----------



## weheartdisney07

DarX said:


> You pay less from a ticket broker like UT, but both are worth the same. You retain the savings on your UT ticket purchase but get full Disney value.


Thank you!  That’s what I wanted to know.  I was confused regarding the price bridging.


----------



## weheartdisney07

Robo said:


> Yes.
> It IS the "price bridging" that gives guests the "advantage" to buy from an authorized ticket reseller/discounter (like Undercover Tourist) and to "keep the discount" when upgrading.
> 
> Just do the math calculations described in *POST #6* (HERE) of this thread.


Thank you! I just wanted to make sure I keep the discount when using the reseller discount.


----------



## Cosmic Ryan

I still have one final payment to make on my park hopper tickets/resort reservation. I have booked my fast passes. If I were to remove the purchase of tickets from the reservation but keep the resort reservation, would I lose my fast pass selections? Asking because I may want to remove and just go ahead and buy an annual pass before prices likely increase next month.


----------



## donalds friend

Just got off the phone with Undercover tourist because I thought I could buy over the phone than the website (you can't by the way).  I have plans on going to Disney in May, but of course life happens and I want to make sure that if something happens and the trip has to be cancelled I can change my tickets.  Getting flexible dates is much more expensive and they still have to be used within the year.  She did say I could change them but it would have to be in person...which I knew; however, I would be unable to make fastpass reservations with those tickets until I got to Disney.  So I'm trying to decide if it would be best to order tickets straight from Disney. From my understanding you don't have to be at Disney to change ticket dates in person. Am I correct?


----------



## Robo

Cosmic Ryan said:


> I still have one final payment to make on my park hopper tickets/resort reservation. I have booked my fast passes. If I were to remove the purchase of tickets from the reservation but keep the resort reservation, would I lose my fast pass selections? Asking because I may want to remove and just go ahead and buy an annual pass before prices likely increase next month.



To be safer, (like many things you want to change on a Disney reservation)
buy the AP first,
THEN remove the tickets part of your reservation.


----------



## dankil13

donalds friend said:


> Just got off the phone with Undercover tourist because I thought I could buy over the phone than the website (you can't by the way).  I have plans on going to Disney in May, but of course life happens and I want to make sure that if something happens and the trip has to be cancelled I can change my tickets.  Getting flexible dates is much more expensive and they still have to be used within the year.  She did say I could change them but it would have to be in person...which I knew; however, I would be unable to make fastpass reservations with those tickets until I got to Disney.  So I'm trying to decide if it would be best to order tickets straight from Disney. From my understanding you don't have to be at Disney to change ticket dates in person. Am I correct?



So I just found out the hard way that tickets have to be used in the year of purchase as I bought mine last Feb.  I didn't see this anywhere on the order form when buying my tickets from UT, nor was this printed on the tickets I received.  I just noticed my tickets were no longer linked to MDE and reservation for end of March.  For me, not being able to book FPs is a deal breaker, esp during Spring Break season.  I have no intentions of standing in lines for 3 hours.  And if I would have known these tickets expired, I would have never have purchased them from UT.


----------



## Robo

dankil13 said:


> So I just found out the hard way that tickets have to be used in the year of purchase as I bought mine last Feb.


Not necessary specifically during "the year of purchase."

BUT, buying "directly from Disney" will also find similar expiration rules.

So, buying any current Theme Park Tickets will find them to have an expiration date.
Also, once expired, those tickets can be "upgraded" to current (at that time) tickets
at WDW, so no money is "lost."

BTW, there is no reason to assume that you would need to "stand in line for three hours" to accomplish this.
Like anything else at WDW, having a "plan" can provide the best timing factors.


----------



## dankil13

Robo said:


> Not necessary specifically during "the year of purchase."
> 
> BUT, buying "directly from Disney" will also find similar expiration rules.
> 
> So, buying any current Theme Park Tickets will find them to have an expiration date.
> Also, once expired, those tickets can be "upgraded" to current (at that time) tickets
> at WDW, so no money is "lost."
> 
> BTW, there is no reason to assume that you would need to "stand in line for three hours" to accomplish this.
> Like anything else at WDW, having a "plan" can provide the best timing factors.



If I bought the tickets from Disney I could upgrade over the phone.  Since I bought from UT, the tickets can only be upgraded at the gate.  There was no mention at all on the order form or the tickets I received that these expired at a certain point in time.


----------



## thptrek

I have a group of 6 of us on an upcoming trip. I have all of us in our Planning Party, all are in my Friends & Family group, and I have everyone linked to our Disney reservation. If one of us has an annual pass, how do I show that or link that ticket to the person?


----------



## Robo

thptrek said:


> I have a group of 6 of us on an upcoming trip. I have all of us in our Planning Party, all are in my Friends & Family group, and I have everyone linked to our Disney reservation. If one of us has an annual pass, how do I show that or link that ticket to the person?



An AP (or AP certificate) will link to a person by adding it's "ticket number" to that person's account, just like a regular park ticket.


----------



## CarolynFH

thptrek said:


> I have a group of 6 of us on an upcoming trip. I have all of us in our Planning Party, all are in my Friends & Family group, and I have everyone linked to our Disney reservation. If one of us has an annual pass, how do I show that or link that ticket to the person?





Robo said:


> An AP (or AP certificate) will link to a person by adding it's "ticket number" to that person's account, just like a regular park ticket.



And if that person has their own MDE, their AP should be linked to them there, and if they’re properly linked to your MDE, your MDE will know they have an AP.


----------



## Robo

dankil13 said:


> If I bought the tickets from Disney I could upgrade over the phone.



Sorry, but I don't know if that has been verified for tickets that have expired.


----------



## donalds friend

dankil13 said:


> So I just found out the hard way that tickets have to be used in the year of purchase as I bought mine last Feb.  I didn't see this anywhere on the order form when buying my tickets from UT, nor was this printed on the tickets I received.  I just noticed my tickets were no longer linked to MDE and reservation for end of March.  For me, not being able to book FPs is a deal breaker, esp during Spring Break season.  I have no intentions of standing in lines for 3 hours.  And if I would have known these tickets expired, I would have never have purchased them from UT.



I know this is an expensive option, but could you buy new tickets from Disney so you can make fp reservations.  Then when you get to Disney upgrade your UT tickets to current Disney tickets for a future trip? I'm not sure if this would work, just throwing ideas out there.  Not sure exactly what type of tickets you could upgrade them to that would fit future needs.


----------



## Robo

donalds friend said:


> I know this is an expensive option,
> 1. but could you buy new tickets from Disney so you can make fp reservations.
> 2. Then when you get to Disney upgrade your UT tickets to current Disney tickets for a future trip?



1. Yes, it would work.
2. That would be one plan, but I'm not so sure that converting to "Disney" tickets (that might also expire before another future WDW)
would offer any advantage to being able to be "upgraded/traded-in" when the guest was not physically at WDW.
I'm not sure that we know that Disney will "upgrade/trade-in" expired tickets, even purchased directly from them, if the guest is not physically at WDW.

"Expiring tickets" are a rather new thing, and we don't know all of the rules about trading them in after expiration.


----------



## lanejudy

dankil13 said:


> If I bought the tickets from Disney I could upgrade over the phone.  Since I bought from UT, the tickets can only be upgraded at the gate.  There was no mention at all on the order form or the tickets I received that these expired at a certain point in time.



Until the new date-based “Theme Park Tickets” were introduced this past fall, no tickets were upgradeable by phone; all had to be in-person.  So there was nothing regarding upgrades that UT could have warned about a year ago.

All MYW tickets have had an expiration for at least a couple of years now - since early 2017 I believe.  Even if purchased directly from WDW.  If your hard tickets do not note any expiration date, are you sure they were purchased last year?  Unused older tickets are still good as-is.  MDE is glitchy.  I would call WDW to check.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## donalds friend

Wouldn't be that big of a problem if it weren't for the fact that fp has to be made before you get to the park if you want to ride the headliners  I love Disney and I'll probably go as long as I'm physically able to, but it seems with each trip there is more to worry about. I would have probably gone on a last minute trip in the fall while my kids were out of school for the hurricane, but I didn't because I knew there would not be fp available for the best rides and dining would difficult as well.


----------



## Cosmic Ryan

Robo said:


> To be safer, (like many things you want to change on a Disney reservation)
> buy the AP first,
> THEN remove the tickets part of your reservation.



Good advice. Is this definitely possible to do though? I did go into the Change Reservation section of MDE and there is no option for me to remove Park tickets from the reservation, only to change the number of days. Am I just missing it or will this require a call to Disney?


----------



## Robo

Cosmic Ryan said:


> Good advice. Is this definitely possible to do though? I did go into the Change Reservation section of MDE and there is no option for me to remove Park tickets from the reservation, only to change the number of days. Am I just missing it or will this require a call to Disney?



Call.
Likely you (they) will need to book a new Room Only, then cancel the original package.

(And again, buy the APs before you cancel your package.)


----------



## PolyRob

donalds friend said:


> Just got off the phone with Undercover tourist because I thought I could buy over the phone than the website (you can't by the way).  I have plans on going to Disney in May, but of course life happens and I want to make sure that if something happens and the trip has to be cancelled I can change my tickets.  Getting flexible dates is much more expensive and they still have to be used within the year.  She did say I could change them but it would have to be in person...which I knew; however, I would be unable to make fastpass reservations with those tickets until I got to Disney.  So I'm trying to decide if it would be best to order tickets straight from Disney. From my understanding you don't have to be at Disney to change ticket dates in person. Am I correct?



How far out would you know if you were still able to travel... 30+ days? Disney ticket prices will probably go up, but a way "around" this would be to book a ticket and room package with Disney direct. You would then have tickets that you can book FP+ with at 60 days outs. If you know the trip is still good to go around day 50/40 (anything before 30 and final payment) you can buy UT tickets, link them in MDE, call Disney and drop the tickets from the package and have a "basic package." You would have to see if the price difference between the old package rate tickets and new UT tickets makes it worth it.


----------



## donalds friend

I'm pretty sure I won't have to cancel, but I just have a cautious side to me just in case something happens like if someone gets sick or something. I have always booked room only and never needed to cancel.  It just gives me peace of mind.  I also like to save money too.  I will probably order UT tickets and just chance it. Especially since Robo said we don't know if direct from disney tickets can be modified on the phone. It's just unfortunate you can't get fast passes with unused tickets. I understand needing to pay more if not used in the right time period, but that can be taken care of at the gate by not letting one in the turn styles.


----------



## dankil13

donalds friend said:


> I know this is an expensive option, but could you buy new tickets from Disney so you can make fp reservations.  Then when you get to Disney upgrade your UT tickets to current Disney tickets for a future trip? I'm not sure if this would work, just throwing ideas out there.  Not sure exactly what type of tickets you could upgrade them to that would fit future needs.



This is the route I will likely take.  I called ticket services and they stated any tickets I received thru the upgrade could be applied to a later trip (and upgraded over the phone if needed to at a later date).  One thing I didn't ask is if the tickets are transferable, because I wasn't aware of at the time that my brother is going in Aug and would need the same tickets.  But worse case scenario I have tickets for our next trip in 2 years or so.  Another other option is using airline points and flying down/back next weekend, but my window opens this Wed.


----------



## donalds friend

Would it really need to be in that window?  I think you can upgrade unused expired tickets.  Do you have a friend going to Disney that you could trust to do it for you?


----------



## frank430316

DarX said:


> Visit any guest relations/services or ticket booth, whichever has the shorter line.


Just to be clear, should I use the app to upgrade, then get the card from a ticket booth, or do the entire transaction at guest relations?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

frank430316 said:


> Just to be clear, should I use the app to upgrade, then get the card from a ticket booth, or do the entire transaction at guest relations?
> 
> Thanks!


Not much difference,  but if you CAN do the upgrade in the app, you’ll be sure that you won’t encounter a CM who is untrained in upgrade procedures.


----------



## DarX

frank430316 said:


> Just to be clear, should I use the app to upgrade, then get the card from a ticket booth, or do the entire transaction at guest relations?
> 
> Thanks!



I’m still unclear WHY I had to go the Guest Relations after upgrading in the app. The app never tells you that. All I know is I had valid passes in MDE and the next day I didn’t. When I called they told me I had to activate them at a ticket booth. When I went to the ticket booth she had to ask a supervisor how to activate them. I’m not sure if it’s because they were Florida resident passes or not. When I asked the supervisor she didn’t know why either.


----------



## dankil13

dankil13 said:


> This is the route I will likely take.  I called ticket services and they stated any tickets I received thru the upgrade could be applied to a later trip (and upgraded over the phone if needed to at a later date).  One thing I didn't ask is if the tickets are transferable, because I wasn't aware of at the time that my brother is going in Aug and would need the same tickets.  But worse case scenario I have tickets for our next trip in 2 years or so.  Another other option is using airline points and flying down/back next weekend, but my window opens this Wed.



One of the owners from UT reached out to me this afternoon to help resolve this issue with Disney.  He was very helpful and apologetic for the response I received yesterday when I called.


----------



## jessrose18

We have a 5 night package booked with 5 day base tickets through Disney.  After our tickets first use can one member of our party/room upgrade to a hopper ticket but not the others on the room package?  TIA.


----------



## Robo

jessrose18 said:


> We have a 5 night package booked with 5 day base tickets through Disney.
> *After our tickets first use can one member of our party/room upgrade to a hopper ticket but not the others on the room package?  *TIA.



Yes.
But, you don 't even need to wait until after you use the tickets.
You can upgrade (or not) individual resort package tickets as soon as you arrive on check-in day.


----------



## hgcrnp

dankil13 said:


> One of the owners from UT reached out to me this afternoon to help resolve this issue with Disney.  He was very helpful and apologetic for the response I received yesterday when I called.



I had emailed UT today after reading your post here and I think maybe on the FB DVC group.  Everyone on there was telling me that my tickets I bought in Oct 2018 would not work for November 2019 but I was very confused since they had a 12/31/2019 expiration when I bought them.  UT tells me I should be fine to use them but I'm afraid come FP time I will have issues.  Did your tickets have any sort of expiration date on them when you bought them?


----------



## jjan

I'm really sorry to ask this as it may have been asked before and is buried in this huge thread... Usually I get discounted tickets through UT, buying whatever ticket gives the largest savings from the gate price (without buying the Plus Option) and then my plan is to upgrade to an Annual Pass either through the app if that will allow it or once onsite. What is new to me is that UT has 2 options: Flexible Date Tickets and the Select Your Start Date tickets. For my dates (beginning of May), the largest savings seem to be 10-Day Disney Flexible Date Ticket with Park Hopper Option at a savings of $76 OR 10-Day Disney Theme Park Ticket with Park Hopper Option (date based) at a savings of $70. Is there any reason to choose one over the other except for the savings? Can they both be upgraded in the same manner? TIA!


----------



## Robo

jjan said:


> I'm really sorry to ask this as it may have been asked before and is buried in this huge thread... Usually I get discounted tickets through UT, buying whatever ticket gives the largest savings from the gate price (without buying the Plus Option) and then my plan is to upgrade to an Annual Pass either through the app if that will allow it or once onsite. What is new to me is that UT has 2 options: Flexible Date Tickets and the Select Your Start Date tickets. For my dates (beginning of May), the largest savings seem to be 10-Day Disney Flexible Date Ticket with Park Hopper Option at a savings of $76 OR 10-Day Disney Theme Park Ticket with Park Hopper Option (date based) at a savings of $70.
> 1. Is there any reason to choose one over the other except for the savings?
> 2. Can they both be upgraded in the same manner? TIA!


1. Buy the one with the flexible start-date and larger savings.
2. Yes.


----------



## jjan

Robo said:


> 1. Buy the one with the flexible start-date and larger savings.
> 2. Yes.


Thank you!!!


----------



## armerida

I just chatted with a CM who didn't really answer my question, so I'll post it here:

My husband and I are interested in booking free dining for 5 days in September. We are platinum AP holders with a TiW card, but when I crunched the numbers, it seems that between Food and Wine snacks and Signature dinners, it might be worth it to do free dining with the upgrade to DXDP. 

Does anyone know if it's possible to book the free dining package with 4-day park hoppers, but save the tickets to apply to our AP renewal in August 2020? Or is there an expiration or other issue with doing this?

Thank you!


----------



## Robo

armerida said:


> I just chatted with a CM who didn't really answer my question, so I'll post it here:
> 
> My husband and I are interested in booking free dining for 5 days in September. We are platinum AP holders with a TiW card, but when I crunched the numbers, it seems that between Food and Wine snacks and Signature dinners, it might be worth it to do free dining with the upgrade to DXDP.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's possible to book the free dining package with 4-day park hoppers, but
> 1. save the tickets to apply to our AP renewal in August 2020?
> 2. Or is there an expiration or other issue with doing this?


1. Yes.
2. Doesn't really matter.


----------



## mhowens

I have a question regarding upgrading to an AP.  I currently have a package booked for a March 2019 trip that includes 3 day park tickets for DH and myself.  I am considering an AP for just me as a few other trips planned with friends/family over the next year.  The math makes sense.  I would like to purchase DAH tickets for DH and I for the March trip and obviously I would like to get the AP discount.  So my questions are:

1. Can I call now and upgrade my 3 day ticket to an AP and pay the difference in price without effecting DH's tickets and the package already booked and paid in full?
2.  If I can upgrade can I purchase the DAH tickets with the AP discount before arriving in March and actually activating my AP.

Any advice is appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## Robo

mhowens said:


> I have a question regarding upgrading to an AP.  I currently have a package booked for a March 2019 trip that includes 3 day park tickets for DH and myself.  I am considering an AP for just me as a few other trips planned with friends/family over the next year.  The math makes sense.  I would like to purchase DAH tickets for DH and I for the March trip and obviously I would like to get the AP discount.  So my questions are:
> 
> 1. Can I call now and upgrade my 3 day ticket to an AP and pay the difference in price without effecting DH's tickets and the package already booked and paid in full?
> 2.  If I can upgrade can I purchase the DAH tickets with the AP discount before arriving in March and actually activating my AP.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.  Thanks!!


1. Nope. ALL tickets in a package must be of the same kind right up until check-in.
Once you arrive, each ticket can be upgraded (or not) individually.
2. See #1.


----------



## mhowens

Robo said:


> 1. Nope. ALL tickets in a package must be of the same kind right up until check-in.
> Once you arrive, each ticket can be upgraded (or not) individually.
> 2. See #1.


Thank you!  I had a feeling that might be the case.


----------



## armerida

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Doesn't really matter.


Awesome. So in that case, how do I ensure that the tickets don't activate when I go to the parks in September? Do I need to call guest relations to make sure only my AP is linked in MDE?


----------



## Robo

armerida said:


> Awesome. So in that case, how do I ensure that the tickets don't activate when I go to the parks in September? Do I need to call guest relations to make sure only my AP is linked in MDE?



An easy, self-directed way is to create a "fake name" (or two) in your MDE account, then transfer the tickets you
do not want to use into those "fake name" guests.

Then, when you're ready to use/upgrade those tickets, transfer them back to your real names.


----------



## Firepath

My DD has an older 6 day base ticket which I used to book FP's for an early March stay. I recently purchased her a one day pass designated for use on a specific day later this week. Will there be a problem with the system getting the passes mixed up? Do I need to do anything to make sure it uses the right pass for the each of her two trips?


----------



## Robo

Firepath said:


> My DD has an older 6 day base ticket which I used to book FP's for an early March stay. I recently purchased her a one day pass designated for use on a specific day later this week. Will there be a problem with the system getting the passes mixed up?
> Do I need to do anything to make sure it uses the right pass for the each of her two trips?



*IF that older ticket has never been used at all...*
An easy, self-directed way is to create a "fake name" in your MDE account, then transfer the ticket you
do not want to use to that "fake name" guest.
Then, when you're ready to use/upgrade that ticket, transfer it back to her real name.

Another way (and this will work even if the older ticket HAS been partially used)
is to go to any Guest Relations BEFORE you go to a park gate and have the Priority 
of the ticket that you DO want to use set to the HIGHEST priority.
It will be used "first."


----------



## armerida

Robo said:


> An easy, self-directed way is to create a "fake name" (or two) in your MDE account, then transfer the tickets you
> do not want to use into those "fake name" guests.
> 
> Then, when you're ready to use/upgrade those tickets, transfer them back to your real names.


Awesome, thanks for the info! I never would have thought of that.


----------



## Firepath

Robo said:


> *IF that older ticket has never been used at all...*
> An easy, self-directed way is to create a "fake name" in your MDE account, then transfer the ticket you
> do not want to use to that "fake name" guest.
> Then, when you're ready to use/upgrade that ticket, transfer it back to her real name.
> 
> Another way (and this will work even if the older ticket HAS been partially used)
> is to go to any Guest Relations BEFORE you go to a park gate and have the Priority
> of the ticket that you DO want to use set to the HIGHEST priority.
> It will be used "first."


I actually had move the unused older pass to her from the "fake name" location I had it in MDE, so I could book her FP's. If I move it back there wouldn't that remove her March FP's as well? Thank you!


----------



## Robo

Firepath said:


> I actually had move the unused older pass to her from the "fake name" location I had it in MDE, so I could book her FP's. If I move it back there wouldn't that remove her March FP's as well? Thank you!



Likely it would.
So...
Go to any Guest Relations BEFORE you go to a park gate and have the Priority
of the ticket that you DO want to use set to the HIGHEST priority.
It will be used "first."


----------



## hiroMYhero

Firepath said:


> I actually had move the unused older pass to her from the "fake name" location I had it in MDE, so I could book her FP's. If I move it back there wouldn't that remove her March FP's as well? Thank you!


Immediately before she enters the park this week, move her older pass to the Fake Name. Then, after she has entered the park, move the pass from the Fake Name back to her. 

As long as you move the pass back to her sometime that day, she’ll keep her FPs.


----------



## DIS_MERI

armerida said:


> I just chatted with a CM who didn't really answer my question, so I'll post it here:
> 
> My husband and I are interested in booking free dining for 5 days in September. We are platinum AP holders with a TiW card, but when I crunched the numbers, it seems that between Food and Wine snacks and Signature dinners, it might be worth it to do free dining with the upgrade to DXDP.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's possible to book the free dining package with 4-day park hoppers, but save the tickets to apply to our AP renewal in August 2020? Or is there an expiration or other issue with doing this?
> 
> Thank you!


You could also upgrade the free dining tickets to AP renewal vouchers and hold on to those for August 2020.  I believe can still book fastpasses with your renewal voucher instead of having to wait until you are at Disney since the free dining tickets likely expire in 2019.


----------



## Robo

DIS_MERI said:


> You could also upgrade the free dining tickets to AP renewal vouchers and hold on to those for August 2020.  I believe can still book fastpasses with your renewal voucher instead of having to wait until you are at Disney since the free dining tickets likely expire in 2019.



I don't know of such a thing as a "renewal voucher."
I do know of an "AP voucher" (actually, officially its an "AP certificate") but that's not for renewal,
its an actual AP ready to be activated.
You CAN book FP+ if you have an "AP certificate,"
but I don't think you can (in fact you can't) book FP+ if all you have is a _potential_ for doing an AP renewal. 
And, (under normal circumstances) AP renewals can only be done within 60 days before an AP anniversary date.

(We may just be caught up in terminology.)


----------



## mtrib

Trying to figure out if upgrading just me to AP will get enough discounts to pay for itself. I doubt it. But you never know. 

Won't likely be back this year so it's really just about seeing if one person's upgrade would actually be worthwhile. Upgrading our tickets for Universal will be no cost. So then I would have an AP to Universal and Disney. Hmmm.......

Anyway, currently have full price 5 day park hoppers to start. Would need $419 in discounts to break even. 

1-Would someone be willing to check on AP rates at BC/YC/BWI fro 2/26-3/3? I have a More Magic offer booked for 30% off. Not sure how much better AP rate will be and if there is availability at this late date. 

2- What is the AP DAH discount? Can I use it to buy DAH tickets for my family of four?

3-Same question for EMM. 

4- All meals will be onsite so dining discounts help. 

5-Discount for fireworks cruise? (If someone cancels so I can snag a reservation).

6-Other discounts I should take into account?

Thanks for entertaining my fantasy.


----------



## Robo

mtrib said:


> 1-Would someone be willing to check on AP rates at BC/YC/BWI fro 2/26-3/3? I have a More Magic offer booked for 30% off. Not sure how much better AP rate will be and if there is availability at this late date.
> 
> 2- What is the AP DAH discount? Can I use it to buy DAH tickets for my family of four?
> 
> 3-Same question for EMM.
> 
> 4- All meals will be onsite so dining discounts help.
> 
> 5-Discount for fireworks cruise? (If someone cancels so I can snag a reservation).
> 
> 6-Other discounts I should take into account?
> 
> Thanks for entertaining my fantasy.


1- There is not necessarily an "AP discount" for those dates.
(Might be. Don't know.)
AP room discounts come and go at different times of year, every year.
But, your current 30% off is a very good deal. Wouldn't _necessarily_ expect as good or better from an AP deal.

2, 3, etc. Unless you are a major shopper of WDW merchandise (some are) the other discounts are actually slight and would be difficult to overcome your out-of-pocket cost
for the AP upgrade.

I only buy an AP based on if I can use the theme park entries enough to be an advantage.
(Maybe the Memory Maker/PhotoPass is a decent advantage.)
We don't drive at WDW, so free theme park parking is not a factor for us.
The other AP perks I consider just a bonus.


----------



## ksromack

mtrib said:


> Trying to figure out if upgrading just me to AP will get enough discounts to pay for itself. I doubt it. But you never know.


Responded privately


----------



## jenmsmith

mtrib said:


> Trying to figure out if upgrading just me to AP will get enough discounts to pay for itself. I doubt it. But you never know.
> 
> Won't likely be back this year so it's really just about seeing if one person's upgrade would actually be worthwhile. Upgrading our tickets for Universal will be no cost. So then I would have an AP to Universal and Disney. Hmmm.......
> 
> Anyway, currently have full price 5 day park hoppers to start. Would need $419 in discounts to break even.
> 
> 1-Would someone be willing to check on AP rates at BC/YC/BWI fro 2/26-3/3? I have a More Magic offer booked for 30% off. Not sure how much better AP rate will be and if there is availability at this late date.
> 
> 2- What is the AP DAH discount? Can I use it to buy DAH tickets for my family of four?
> 
> 3-Same question for EMM.
> 
> 4- All meals will be onsite so dining discounts help.
> 
> 5-Discount for fireworks cruise? (If someone cancels so I can snag a reservation).
> 
> 6-Other discounts I should take into account?
> 
> Thanks for entertaining my fantasy.


 
1. There’s availability at BC and BWI. The BWI looks especially good. $349 a night Garden view room with AP Discount. The Gift of Magic discount for that same room is showing at $430/night.

3. No discount for EMM

6. 20% off all merch adds up. No minimum to purchase to get the discount.


----------



## ksromack

Also, you could call to get AP rates AND book the room at that quoted rate before actually buying your AP.  But you would be required to show proof of your AP upon check in or later that day or your rates would return to the going rate, I believe.


----------



## Robo

ksromack said:


> Also, you could call to get AP rates AND book the room at that quoted rate before actually buying your AP.  But you would be required to show proof of your AP upon check in or later that day or your rates would return to the going rate, I believe.



As long as the guest does get the AP at some time in the trip, the AP room discount will be in no danger.
It is really nothing at all to worry about if, in fact, an AP will be purchased for that trip.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Ok, was hoping I could get some confirmation about my specific situation. 

I currently have the Premier AP, which expires on April 7. Officially it can only be renewed 40 days before then, which is February 28. Of course, I have a trip to WDW coming up with a Fastpass booking date of February 16. I know I could get a separate WDW AP, then at Disneyland, upgrade that one to a Premier AP, but I am worried about AP-exclusive previews of SWGE, so I don't want there to be a lapse in the AP coverage (if that makes sense). I am also a Disneyland local, so do tend to go often (a couple times per month), so its not like the activated pass will be collecting dust. 

I also have 2 unused 1-day value tickets which expired on December 31, 2018. They disappeared from MDE, but I have the email and barcode. I will be arriving at WDW on February 5. Can I take the printed out email, go to Guest Services at Disney Springs, and get them to renew my Premier AP early, plus use the value of BOTH of those tickets towards the renewal price? If I can't use both, can I easily use one? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## alicat130

I actually have a similar issue. AP expires in the middle of my trip, will I have to split up my FP booking or have you heard of anyone getting to renew early? We don't normally stay on property, so I'd like to use the 60+ day window to book FP.


----------



## Robo

alicat130 said:


> I actually have a similar issue. AP expires in the middle of my trip, will I have to split up my FP booking or
> *have you heard of anyone getting to renew early*? .


Yes.
(Under these kind of timing circumstances.)

Call WDW Ticketing and explain your situation.
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## SRUAlmn

mousestruck said:


> We may or may not visit WDW a second time this year, so I bought park hoppers from UT and may upgrade to DVC APs in February. Two quick questions:
> 
> 1.  If I upgrade on our second day, will the Memory Maker apply to photos taken the first day of our trip (before the upgrade), or must I upgrade the first day to have access to photos taken that day?
> 
> 2.  If I upgrade to a DVC Gold Pass in February, then decide later that we want to visit during a blackout period, can I upgrade those passes again to Premium Passes (upon arrival in December)?  Or is there no double dipping?





Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. You can keep upgrading as long as there is “room” to upgrade.



On this same note, if our trip was last week and we upgrade to an AP before the 14 days are up, will we gain access to all of the pics from our trip since technically our pass began last week and Memory Maker would’ve been part of it? Thanks!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

SRUAlmn said:


> our trip was last week


If you used all your ticket entitlements, you cannot upgrade a fully used ticket after your very last park day has ended.


----------



## SRUAlmn

hiroMYhero said:


> If you used all your ticket entitlements, you cannot upgrade a fully used ticket after your very last park day has ended.


Thanks, I actually just called them and was told this. So bummed. I thought it was just within 14 days of first use, I didn’t realize you also had to still have 1 day left on them to be able to  Super bummed right now! Thanks!


----------



## Robo

SRUAlmn said:


> On this same note, if our trip was last week and we upgrade to an AP before the 14 days are up, will we gain access to all of the pics from our trip since technically our pass began last week and Memory Maker would’ve been part of it? Thanks!!



That's what's supposed to happen.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Robo said:


> That's what's supposed to happen.


 Thank you! I don’t know if you saw the post right above your reply, but when I called I was informed that you have to be within 14 days of first use AND still have 1 day left on your tickets so we weren’t able to upgrade. Super bummed, but totally my fault for not making myself fully aware of the policy. Thanks for your response!


----------



## Robo

SRUAlmn said:


> Thank you! I don’t know if you saw the post right above your reply, but when I called I was informed that you have to be within 14 days of first use AND still have 1 day left on your tickets so we weren’t able to upgrade. Super bummed, but totally my fault for not making myself fully aware of the policy. Thanks for your response!



Just to be clear for others reading along, 
the LATEST one can upgrade a ticket is "close-of-business" ON the same day that a 
ticket's final asset is used.

Not that there needs to still be "one day left" on the ticket.
(Which is "almost" the same thing, but not completely accurate.)

Regardless, its a shame that you waited too long to decide to upgrade.
I hope that the posting of your experience will alert others to the rules.


----------



## Kaldro

Hi all, a bloody first poster here,
really have to say, it is always great to see, how people are willing to share all their experience to such a large community without hesitation! Thumps up! 

after probably reading all of the WDW-blogs/-guides/-forums are my assumptions for a proper 'strategy' regarding our visit (2adults + 2kids 9/5) in August this year and at least one stay next year correct so far and well thought through?
- Purchasing a package with a 14 day(time we like to stay) stay in value disney hotel+ 10 day ticket(hopper plus) + free (ok - upgraded) dining plan
- upgrade at time of arrival to platinum plus (as we like to use the water parks)
- enjoy for 14 days free dining and all amenities  of the AP (including free downloads of all of our photopass photos)
- have our tickets ready for the stay(s) next year (probably offsite and w/o dining plan)

Even with access to the UK(Europe) sales and military discount, it seems that for our intention to stay 14 days this and actually 14 days next year that will be the most 'bang out of the bucks' for us.

Comments are highly appreciated.


----------



## Robo

Kaldro said:


> it seems that for our intention to stay 14 days this and actually 14 days next year that will be the most 'bang out of the bucks' for us.


Just considering the number of park entires (and Photopass photos) over both trips, the upgrading to AP will be a great ticketing choice.

 to the DISboards, *Kaldro*!


----------



## SRUAlmn

Robo said:


> Just to be clear for others reading along,
> the LATEST one can upgrade a ticket is "close-of-business" ON the same day that a
> ticket's final asset is used.
> 
> Not that there needs to still be "one day left" on the ticket.
> (Which is "almost" the same thing, but not completely accurate.)
> 
> Regardless, its a shame that you waited too long to decide to upgrade.
> I hope that the posting of your experience will alert others to the rules.



Thank you!! And I apologize if what I shared caused confusion for not being completely clear/accurate. I was sharing what the CM on the phone told me. Thanks for clarifying for me! That’s an important difference!


----------



## Robo

SRUAlmn said:


> Thank you!! And I apologize if what I shared caused confusion for not being completely clear/accurate. I was sharing what the CM on the phone told me. Thanks for clarifying for me! That’s an important difference!



Not a problem.
The reason I mentioned it is that "There needs to be a day left on the ticket" is a very common
misinterpretation of the upgrade rules that often gets repeated.

One of the problems is that it is hard to clearly put into words the accurate rule.

So, I've managed to develop the (rather awkward) phrase of,
"A ticket can be upgraded as late as close-of-business ON the same day that the ticket's last asset is used."

That takes into account that a ticket (even a one-day ticket) can be "all used up" and
still be upgraded,
IF that ticket is upgraded during the day/evening that it actually became "all used up."

Whew!


----------



## disneymagicgirl

quick question as I am heading out to the airport. my mom and DD19 have one day tix valid to use tomorrow but it is going to be awful weather it seems. When do I have to make the decision to change their use date....today, tomorrow? I will reassign DD19s to one of my DSs for may and add days and my mom's we will also change the date to use in may plus add days to it. What is the latest I can make that decision?


----------



## Robo

disneymagicgirl said:


> quick question as I am heading out to the airport. my mom and DD19 have one day tix valid to use tomorrow but it is going to be awful weather it seems. When do I have to make the decision to change their use date....today, tomorrow? I will reassign DD19s to one of my DSs for may and add days and my mom's we will also change the date to use in may plus add days to it. What is the latest I can make that decision?



As late as need be.
If you don't USE the ticket tomorrow, it won't "expire" and become worthless.

You will be able to change the date.
But, it may very likely cost you extra to do so... today or tomorrow.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Robo said:


> As late as need be.
> If you don't USE the ticket tomorrow, it won't "expire" and become worthless.
> 
> You will be able to change the date.
> But, it may very likely cost you extra to do so... today or tomorrow.


Thank you! I did check and the difference is only a few bucks, but that’s fine. I’d rather not walk around in the downpour all day.


----------



## raraavis

Robo said:


> 1. Yes, they did.
> BUT, that only means that they don't sell NEW non-expiring tickets anymore.
> 2. Any of those tickets that you still have are still usable at the parks.
> 3. For help with these tickets
> Call WDW Ticketing:
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
> 4. Not a good idea to post photos of tickets.
> Sorry,but I can't tell anything from looking at your ticket images.
> You need to deal with Disney ticketing, directly.



Just wanted to give you an update Robo. I finally got around to calling Disney today, and they were able to link the remaining non-expiring hoppers from 2012 to my MDE account. At first, the CM said that I would need to go in person to exchange my old tickets for new tickets. I was a bit dismayed because that would mean I couldn't book FPs at all (not even at 30 days out). I asked if there was any way to be able to book FPs even without the tickets linked. She didn't know herself, but she placed me on hold and finally came back to let me know that they were able to work some _magic_ . Whoever she talked to while I was on hold was able to get the old tickets linked to my MDE! Needless to say, I was ecstatic. I thanked her profusely of course. I wish I could tell you how they did it, but I have no idea. In case anyone else is in this situation, you can at least know there is hope! Thanks again Robo and hiroMYhero for helping me out!


----------



## Robo

raraavis said:


> -I wish I could tell you how they did it, but I have no idea. In case anyone else is in this situation, you can at least know there is hope! Thanks again Robo and hiroMYhero for helping me out!


Very nice!
Thanks for the follow-up!


----------



## princessekrus

Ok, I have a situation I have never had before, and am not sure if I'm reading the ticket rules correctly. I did a search, and read a bunch of posts, but couldn't find the answer, so I'm sorry if it's been asked before.

My kids and I have AP's that we purchased back in November.  We are taking a "bonus" trip this February, and my husband is going to meet us on the front and back end of the trip - I'm trying to figure out what ticket to get him - looking at 3-day park hopper.  My kids and I are staying on-site Monday 2/18-Sun 2/24.  My husband wants to join us for 3 days - on Monday 2/18, and then the following weekend 2/23-24.  He is on the room reservation. HOWEVER, when I look to get him a 3-day park hopper ticket, with a start date of 2/18, it says the 3 days must be used anytime from 2/18-2/22.  This is very different than how I remember it working.  I thought there was a 14 day window where you could use your ticket once activated?  There is fine print that says:
"For multi-day tickets, all days must be used during the valid ticket dates shown above. For multi-day Flexible Date Tickets, the first day of use must be on or before December 31, 2019, and the tickets and any other options purchased must be used within 14 days of first use, except for Florida Resident 3-Day and 4-Day Flexible Date Tickets"

So am I correct in assuming there is no longer a 14 day use period for multi-day tickets? We really only have 5 days to use them, even though I have a hotel stay for longer?  Also - I don't see anywhere to buy these "flexible date tickets" on the website.  What am I missing?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## siren0119

princessekrus said:


> Ok, I have a situation I have never had before, and am not sure if I'm reading the ticket rules correctly. I did a search, and read a bunch of posts, but couldn't find the answer, so I'm sorry if it's been asked before.
> 
> My kids and I have AP's that we purchased back in November.  We are taking a "bonus" trip this February, and my husband is going to meet us on the front and back end of the trip - I'm trying to figure out what ticket to get him - looking at 3-day park hopper.  My kids and I are staying on-site Monday 2/18-Sun 2/24.  My husband wants to join us for 3 days - on Monday 2/18, and then the following weekend 2/23-24.  He is on the room reservation. HOWEVER, when I look to get him a 3-day park hopper ticket, with a start date of 2/18, it says the 3 days must be used anytime from 2/18-2/22.  This is very different than how I remember it working.  I thought there was a 14 day window where you could use your ticket once activated?  There is fine print that says:
> "For multi-day tickets, all days must be used during the valid ticket dates shown above. For multi-day Flexible Date Tickets, the first day of use must be on or before December 31, 2019, and the tickets and any other options purchased must be used within 14 days of first use, except for Florida Resident 3-Day and 4-Day Flexible Date Tickets"
> 
> So am I correct in assuming there is no longer a 14 day use period for multi-day tickets? We really only have 5 days to use them, even though I have a hotel stay for longer?  Also - I don't see anywhere to buy these "flexible date tickets" on the website.  What am I missing?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



In October 2018 Disney changed their ticket structure. You can pay extra to have "Flexible" tickets (it's an add-on cost kind of like parkhoppers), but yes the tickets are limited now and also date-based. You choose your start date, and they are valid for a certain number of days based on how many days of park visits you are buying.


----------



## princessekrus

siren0119 said:


> In October 2018 Disney changed their ticket structure. You can pay extra to have "Flexible" tickets (it's an add-on cost kind of like parkhoppers), but yes the tickets are limited now and also date-based. You choose your start date, and they are valid for a certain number of days based on how many days of park visits you are buying.



Ugh. That's what I figured. I did finally find the "flexible" extension - I didn't click all the way through the purchase the first time.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Dis5150

I have a question that is probably answered somewhere in here but I can't find it! If I buy a 4 day get one free from Undercover Tourist and want to upgrade it to an AP in April, how much would my upgrade cost me? What price do they base it off of? We are going back for 7-8 days in January so I already know it will be a savings for me to upgrade. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Dis5150 said:


> I have a question that is probably answered somewhere in here but I can't find it! If I buy a 4 day get one free from Undercover Tourist and want to upgrade it to an AP in April, how much would my upgrade cost me? What price do they base it off of? We are going back for 7-8 days in January so I already know it will be a savings for me to upgrade. Thanks!



That ticket is actually a standard 5-day ticket.
Use the current "Disney price" (including tax) to figure its upgrade value.
(See Post#6 in this thread to see how to figure the upgrade cost.)


----------



## Dis5150

Robo said:


> That ticket is actually a standard 5-day ticket.
> Use the current "Disney price" (including tax) to figure its upgrade value.
> (See Post#6 in this thread to see how to figure the upgrade cost.)



Thank you! I saw post 6 after I posted my question, but was unsure on how they counted that particular ticket!


----------



## Dis5150

Robo said:


> That ticket is actually a standard 5-day ticket.
> Use the current "Disney price" (including tax) to figure its upgrade value.
> (See Post#6 in this thread to see how to figure the upgrade cost.)



One more question? My daughter works at Starbucks and they sell discounted tickets to their employees. Would those also be considered authorized ticket reseller as listed in Post 6?


----------



## siren0119

Dis5150 said:


> One more question? My daughter works at Starbucks and they sell discounted tickets to their employees. Would those also be considered authorized ticket reseller as listed in Post 6?



If it;s through an employee discount website like TicketsAtWork then yes it's an authorized reseller. Lots of corporations use TAW, EmployeePerks or something similar to provide discounted goods and services to their employees, but they are basically just authorized sellers that contract out to the big companies.


----------



## Dis5150

siren0119 said:


> If it;s through an employee discount website like TicketsAtWork then yes it's an authorized reseller. Lots of corporations use TAW, EmployeePerks or something similar to provide discounted goods and services to their employees, but they are basically just authorized sellers that contract out to the big companies.



Thank you!


----------



## ksromack

If I currently have a Platinum  AP that is due to expire in October and I have tickets with a package in December I already know I cant renew in time t ok use those December tickets.  My question is, can I renew my AP within the correct time from by downgrading it to a Gold pass but paying a renewal fee for it or am I better off just letting my AP expire and buying a new Gold pass in December and try to use those December tickets to upgrade to the Gold?


----------



## Robo

ksromack said:


> If I currently have a Platinum  AP that is due to expire in October and I have tickets with a package in December I already know I cant renew in time t ok use those December tickets.  My question is,
> 
> 1. can I renew my AP within the correct time from by downgrading it to a Gold pass but paying a renewal fee for it
> 2. or am I better off just letting my AP expire and buying a new Gold pass in December and try to use those December tickets to upgrade to the Gold?


1. If a Gold AP is what you want, yes, you can "renew" to that level and still pay at a Gold APs renewal cost.
2. In that case, your *new* AP will be valid for a full year from your Dec. date, (and not just to Oct. 2020 if you renew) so if the extra 2 months, or so, is of use to you, then the extra cost (full AP rate) may be worth it for you.


----------



## jhoannam

Do you all think AP prices will increase before the summer?


----------



## Robo

jhoannam said:


> Do you all think AP prices will increase before the summer?



Maybe.

Regardless, if you buy a new AP certificate before there is an increase, you don't have to activate it until your actual next trip to WDW.


----------



## HtomSirveaux

HtomSirveaux said:


> Okay, so I read post 6 and unfortunately, it made me a little more confused since it didn't account for my tickets' dates.
> 
> I bought our tickets back in late June 2018 from UndercoverTourist.  The tickets arrived with a sticker that says they expire on February 28th, 2019.  It looks like the printed date on the ticket stock is 5/31/2018.  MDX app says they are "Valid Through" 3/14/19 (perhaps first use has to be by 2/28, then 14 days after...?).  I'm also not sure whether or not it matters, but I think these were purchased from UndercoverTourist as "4-Day Magic Your Way Ticket - with Extra Day."  Both the tickets themselves and MDX only list them as "5-Day Magic Your Way Base Ticket".
> 
> Now that I explained about the tickets we currently have, here's the actual question:  We are taking our trip at the end of January.  Out of nowhere, DW has now mentioned about going again in November.  Since that would be multiple trips in a 12-month period, that made me start thinking about APs.  We are DVC members and would not have issues with the blackout dates on the Gold AP.
> 
> 
> Is there any reason to think there is anything "special" about these tickets that would cause an issue bridging/upgrading for use 1 year from first use (first use would be at Epcot on 1/23)?
> Is my math even remotely in the correct neighborhood (leaving tax out of all amounts)?
> The linked Allears chart for 2018 Feb-Oct shows 5-Day Base tickets as being $395.  The DVC Price for the Gold AP is $609. _*If*_ these tickets are eligible to be bridged/upgraded in the first place, would the difference actually be $214 plus tax?
> 
> Lastly, is there any terminology to use/avoid when at Guest Relations for this (I thought at one point someone said to avoid using the term "bridging" as a guest).





Robo said:


> A. It does account for your tickets. Your tickets are simply regular 5-day base tickets.
> B. That means they are actually regular 5-day tickets.
> D. That would be correct.
> C. Excellent plan.
> 1. Nope.
> 2a. Yes.
> 2b. I'll take your word for that.
> 2c. Again, there is nothing "unusual" about your tickets.
> 3. Don't worry about what you do or don't say in your terminology.
> Just know the exact correct amount you should be charged, and nicely speak up if you are quoted
> the wrong amount.
> If the first CM is a problem, nicely decline the offer and try the upgrade elsewhere.
> 
> Have a great trip, and please post back to report about your upgrade.



Back.  When I first arrived at my first park (Epcot), I looked in the app and though it did offer the choice to upgrade, it does not give the option for the DVC-level passes.  I went to Guest Relations and told them I wanted to upgrade.  They gave me a total somewhere around $260 even though I knew the total should have been $227 and change.  I asked how they arrived at that total and they said their system was not giving the same value for the ticket I had and that they "can't" do the same things as the website and app show.  He went into the back room, then came back out saying he was going to try one more thing, then he came back with the exact $227 amount I was expecting.  The key phrase he said was that it needed to be brought up to the _*pre-arrival*_ price whatever that means, and the system hadn't been automatically doing it.

A few days later my wife decided to do the same upgrade, and I mentioned at the very beginning about the pre-arrival price.  The CM nodded saying that's what she was in the process of doing, then came back with the right amount right off the bat.  Perhaps "pre-arrival" is the same thing as bridging...?


----------



## Robo

HtomSirveaux said:


> The key phrase he said was that it needed to be brought up to the _*pre-arrival*_ price whatever that means...


It means the regular full price listed on the ticketing website.
That listing is for ordering tickets BEFORE you arrive.

AFTER you arrive (the "non-pre-arrival" price) is higher because it includes an uncharge for buying at the gate (or Guest Relations or ticket booth.)

Therefore, the price list that the CMs at WDW have in their locations is the up-charged "non-pre-arrival" price.

My calculations in post #6 are based on the pre-arrival price, as most guests wanting to upgrade have already ordered their tickets before arrival.

If a guest buys a ticket while AT Disney World, and wants to upgrade that ticket, the upgrade cost should be figured based on the "in-person" (after arrival "non-pre-arrival") price.


----------



## Robo

HtomSirveaux said:


> A few days later my wife decided to do the same upgrade, and I mentioned at the very beginning about the pre-arrival price.  The CM nodded saying that's what she was in the process of doing, then came back with the right amount right off the bat.  Perhaps "pre-arrival" is the same thing as bridging...?


Nope.
"Pre-arrival" is not the same thing as "bridging."
However, the reason the CM was using the correct numbers ("pre-arrival" price) for the upgrade is that
CM was doing the upgrade procedure correctly.
A guest should not have to know or use the terms, "pre-arrival price" or "price bridging."
The ticket CMs with proper training will know to do these things automatically.


----------



## Michigan_Minnie

Question. We have a reservation for March. I went to add tickets and in my cart along with my room reservation is an 8 day ticket I did not add. It won’t let me edit that or delete it. In fact, there is an asterisk in my cart at the top of the page. Any ideas???


----------



## Robo

Michigan_Minnie said:


> Question. We have a reservation for March. I went to add tickets and in my cart along with my room reservation is an 8 day ticket I did not add. It won’t let me edit that or delete it. In fact, there is an asterisk in my cart at the top of the page. Any ideas???



I'm lost.
Do you not want the 8-day ticket?
If not, what kind of ticket (and how many) do you actually want?
Is your reservation for a package that requires some sort of "minimum ticket" to get a reduced room price?


----------



## Dominic Pellittieri

What is the cheapest way to purchase tickets to the park?


----------



## Robo

Dominic Pellittieri said:


> What is the cheapest way to purchase tickets to the park?



That depends on how many "days" you want to spend.

If you want 3 or more days at the theme parks,
you can order tickets via one of the many "authorized WDW ticket discounters."

UndercoverTourist.com
Parksavers.com
MapleLeafTickets.com

are just three of the choices.
Compare their prices to make the best choice for the number of days and options you want.

If you want just a one-day or two-day ticket. You must buy those directly from Disney.
Ordering the tickets in advance will be cheaper than buying them at the parks.


----------



## Michigan_Minnie

Robo said:


> I'm lost.
> Do you not want the 8-day ticket?
> If not, what kind of ticket (and how many) do you actually want?
> Is your reservation for a package that requires some sort of "minimum ticket" to get a reduced room price?




Well. I have had my issue fixed after talking to a bunch of cast members! I wanted a 9 day Park Hopper. I tried to add it to my cart. When I did, it said I had an 8 day 1park ticket that wasn’t there yesterday. Yesterday I had a room only reservation. I couldn’t edit or delete the 8 day tickets. Finally, it’s fixed!


----------



## JJ2017

Does anyone know if ESPN employees can buy an Annual Pass for a friend at a discount?  (I feel like I asked this board this question but I can't remember!)


----------



## piraterunner

We are planning a trip for Oct 27-Nov 4th I am debating on getting the platinum pass for myself. I see that you get photopass included, so that is great! I also see the you get discounts on events we are planning to attend MNSSHP and I have booked my daughter and in at Ivy Trellis for the Character Couture makeovers ( also says 20% discount for this service). My question is my pass won't be activated until October 27th so can I book fastpasses and buy discounted event tickets without it being activated? Does anyone know how that works? Thanks


----------



## Robo

piraterunner said:


> We are planning a trip for Oct 27-Nov 4th... my pass won't be activated until October 27th so can I book fastpasses and buy discounted event tickets without it being activated?


Yes


----------



## pd1138

I have tried searching this thread, but I am having trouble finding the answer.  I also googled the Moms Panel on Disney and found two conflicting answers.  I have a bounce back I booked last August with MYW plus tickets.  I am arriving now two days earlier then when my package begins.  Disney couldn't find me a room to add to my package so I'm booking at a different resort for those two nights.  Am I able to activate the tickets two days early when I arrive?  I read you cannot do this with the tickets added after Oct 2018 change.  Thanks!!


----------



## Robo

pd1138 said:


> I have a bounce back I booked last August with MYW plus tickets.  I am arriving now two days earlier then when my package begins.  Disney couldn't find me a room to add to my package so I'm booking at a different resort for those two nights.
> Am I able to activate the tickets two days early when I arrive?  I read you cannot do this with the tickets added after Oct 2018 change.  Thanks!!


A. If (IF) Disney will treat your tickets as "pre-Oct. 2018" tickets," then you will be able to activate them early.
B. If (IF) Disney treats your tickets as "current" ("post-Oct. 2018") tickets, then you might have to pay quite a bit extra for those tickets to be upgraded to "non-date-based" tickets.

Further, if your tickets are treated as "A" above, but you need to ADD days to them to complete your trip,
you very well might have to upgrade to "current" ("post-Oct. 2018") tickets during the upgrade.

You didn't say when your arrival date is, but another consideration is to call and cancel your package tickets and
just buy new, stand-alone tickets that will be valid on your check-in date as well as have enough "days" to
cover your extended trip.

(Be sure to do the math.)


----------



## pd1138

Robo said:


> A. If (IF) Disney will treat your tickets as "pre-Oct. 2018" tickets," then you will be able to activate them early.
> B. If (IF) Disney treats your tickets as "current" ("post-Oct. 2018") tickets, then you might have to pay quite a bit extra for those tickets to be upgraded to "non-date-based" tickets.
> 
> Further, if your tickets are treated as "A" above, but you need to ADD days to them to complete your trip,
> you very well might have to upgrade to "current" ("post-Oct. 2018") tickets during the upgrade.
> 
> You didn't say when your arrival date is, but another consideration is to call and cancel your package tickets and
> just buy new, stand-alone tickets that will be valid on your check-in date as well as have enough "days" to
> cover your extended trip.
> 
> (Be sure to do the math.)


Thank you for your response!  You have me thinking about some very good points!    I have the bounceback with free dining for aug ‘19 that I booked aug ‘18.  The confirmation says MYW tickets.  So the tickets have to remain part of the package.  If I price out the same room and tickets today with the free dining the total is about $42 more so something is different so it’s either the taxes or tickets since the room and view are the same.  Hmm....we are ok for the theme park portion of days, I am just hoping to use one of the water park features that day before.  If not, we can hang by the pool.


----------



## Mickeypooh99

Does anyone know why I can't purchase tickets online through Disney?  I'm logged in to my Disney experience.  I chose all the options.  Date, number of days, number of tickets, plus options.  It gives me a total, then I hit select, and the next page says your cart is empty.  I tried Chrome, and Internet explorer.  I'm only purchasing 1 day tickets, so I was thinking direct through Disney was my best option.  I tried a couple weeks ago, and then again today.  I keep getting the same message.


----------



## Robo

Mickeypooh99 said:


> Does anyone know why I can't purchase tickets online through Disney?  I'm logged in to my Disney experience.  I chose all the options.  Date, number of days, number of tickets, plus options.  It gives me a total, then I hit select, and the next page says your cart is empty.  I tried Chrome, and Internet explorer.
> 1. I'm only purchasing 1 day tickets, so I was thinking direct through Disney was my best option.
> 2. I tried a couple weeks ago, and then again today.  I keep getting the same message.


1. Correct.
2. If its a glitch (sounds like it) there have been dozens and dozens of them for months, now.
Suggestion:
Save some heartache... CALL and order your tix.


----------



## JJ2017

I'm find it very confusing to figure out the Park Hopper Plus Option after reading a bunch of things online.

In our dream world, we have 4 full days to do things (other two days are arrival and departure).  

If it could work out:

1 day is an After Hours Event (pool in the morning/afternoon)
2 days are park hopping days
1 day is a water park

What kind of ticket/s do I buy???


----------



## siren0119

JJ2017 said:


> I'm find it very confusing to figure out the Park Hopper Plus Option after reading a bunch of things online.
> 
> In our dream world, we have 4 full days to do things (other two days are arrival and departure).
> 
> If it could work out:
> 
> 1 day is an After Hours Event (pool in the morning/afternoon)
> 2 days are park hopping days
> 1 day is a water park
> 
> What kind of ticket/s do I buy???



Two day park hopper plus. The water park days are in addition to park days, they don't have to be used on the same days you go to the parks. 2 day tickets are good for 5 days, so you'd have time to park hop on day 2 and 3, then go to the waterpark on day 4.


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> I'm find it very confusing to figure out the Park Hopper Plus Option after reading a bunch of things online.
> 
> In our dream world, we have 4 full days to do things (other two days are arrival and departure).
> 
> If it could work out:
> 
> 1 day is an After Hours Event (pool in the morning/afternoon)
> 2 days are park hopping days
> 1 day is a water park
> 
> What kind of ticket/s do I buy???



I concur with @siren0119-
Per person:
A 2-day ParkHopperPlus.
(And, the After Hours ticket.)


----------



## JJ2017

siren0119 said:


> Two day park hopper plus. The water park days are in addition to park days, they don't have to be used on the same days you go to the parks. 2 day tickets are good for 5 days, so you'd have time to park hop on day 2 and 3, then go to the waterpark on day 4.


ok - i didn't realize that the water parks could actually be on the non-park days.  that's pretty cool! if we didn't go to the after hours event (or even if we did), could we do day 1 and day 2 at a water park and day 3 and day 4 in the parks - on a 2 day park hopper plus ticket?


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> ok - i didn't realize that the water parks could actually be on the non-park days.  that's pretty cool! if we didn't go to the after hours event (or even if we did), could we do day 1 and day 2 at a water park and day 3 and day 4 in the parks - on a 2 day park hopper plus ticket?


Yes.

Water Parks are not related to the Theme Parks.
They don't "interact."

You can visit a Water Park on the same day as a Theme Park,
or you can visit a Water Park on a different day than a Theme Park.


----------



## Runnsally

Hello, all.  Such an amazingly helpful thread.  Quick scenario/question...

We have current annual passes that I do not want to renew.  However, I'd like to buy new annual passes at the current price to shield myself from a price increase down the road.  If I purchase new annual passes today, how long do I have before I need to activate them?  For instance, could I activate an AP purchased today in January 2020?


----------



## Robo

Runnsally said:


> Hello, all.  Such an amazingly helpful thread.  Quick scenario/question...
> 
> We have current annual passes that I do not want to renew.  However, I'd like to buy new annual passes at the current price to shield myself from a price increase down the road.
> 1. If I purchase new annual passes today, how long do I have before I need to activate them?  For instance,
> 2. could I activate an AP purchased today in January 2020?


1. At least to the year 2030.
2. Yes.


----------



## camper06

I have a question about Florida resident annual pass. A friend purchased a home in florida (closing on it Tuesday feb 5th).  She will be retiring and spending the winters in florida. She plans to get a florida drivers license at some point.

1- Will she be considered a Florida resident if she only spends the winters there?
2- If so, is there a waiting period before she could get the pass? (ex 6 month, 12 month residency requirement)

Thanks!!


----------



## Robo

camper06 said:


> I have a question about Florida resident annual pass. A friend purchased a home in florida (closing on it Tuesday feb 5th).  She will be retiring and spending the winters in florida. She plans to get a florida drivers license at some point.
> 
> 1- Will she be considered a Florida resident if she only spends the winters there?
> 2- If so, is there a waiting period before she could get the pass? (ex 6 month, 12 month residency requirement)
> 
> Thanks!!


1. Regardless of where she lives much of her year, if she has a legitimate FL driver's license, she can purchase FL res. AP.
2. If she has a legitimate FL driver's license, no delay.
(Ditto for showing legitimate utility bills in her name with a FL address.)


----------



## camper06

Robo said:


> 1. Regardless of where she lives much of her year, if she has a legitimate FL driver's license, she can purchase FL res. AP.
> 2. If she has a legitimate FL driver's license, no delay.
> (Ditto for showing legitimate utility bills in her name with a FL address.)



Thanks for the quick reply!!


----------



## camper06

One more question, if I may.  I will be purchasing an annual pass for the first time. Is there a better way to do it?  I read the information in the post about it, and saw something about upgrading to an annual pass.  Is this a way to save money?  Or is it best to just purchase the annual pass from Disney right off the bat?

Thank you!


----------



## Robo

camper06 said:


> I read the information in the post about it, and saw something about upgrading to an annual pass.
> 1. Is this a way to save money?
> 2. Or is it best to just purchase the annual pass from Disney right off the bat?


1. It can be.
"Saving money" is the reason guests buy any kind of ticket from an authorized Disney ticket discounter.
Upgrading to an AP from one of those tickets allows AP guests to "keep the discount" that they got when they bought the original discounted ticket.

2. You certainly can buy an AP at full price, if you like.


----------



## camper06

Robo said:


> 1. It can be.s
> "Saving money" is the reason guests buy any kind of ticket from an authorized Disney ticket discounter.
> Upgrading to an AP from one of those tickets allows AP guests to "keep the discount" that they got when they bought the original discounted ticket.
> 
> 2. You certainly can buy an AP at full price, if you like.



Thank you again!  I will look into UT and see how much the savings would be.  You are the best, Robo!!


----------



## Iowamomof4

camper06 said:


> One more question, if I may.  I will be purchasing an annual pass for the first time. Is there a better way to do it?  I read the information in the post about it, and saw something about upgrading to an annual pass.  Is this a way to save money?  Or is it best to just purchase the annual pass from Disney right off the bat?
> 
> Thank you!



Disney traditionally increases ticket prices in February. We don't know for sure if they will do that this year or if recent changes to ticket policies will also lead to changes in when prices go up, but if you have plans to purchase an AP, I'd just get online right now and do it through Disney's website. People have reported occasional difficulties getting full credit for their tickets recently when trying to upgrade (though it sounds like upgrading through the app has maybe been more reliable). If you get the AP now, you will have access to some perks even before you activate it (such as online booking for discounts vs. having to call, purchasing discounted event tickets at AP prices ahead of time, etc...). Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ksromack

Is a renewal for TIW cheaper or the same price as a new TIW card?  Not sure if I should be asking this here or on another thread.


----------



## camper06

Iowamomof4 said:


> Disney traditionally increases ticket prices in February. We don't know for sure if they will do that this year or if recent changes to ticket policies will also lead to changes in when prices go up, but if you have plans to purchase an AP, I'd just get online right now and do it through Disney's website. People have reported occasional difficulties getting full credit for their tickets recently when trying to upgrade (though it sounds like upgrading through the app has maybe been more reliable). If you get the AP now, you will have access to some perks even before you activate it (such as online booking for discounts vs. having to call, purchasing discounted event tickets at AP prices ahead of time, etc...). Just my 2 cents.



Thanks for your 2 cents - lol! 

Just to clarify, if I purchase the AP now, I would not have to activate it until my first visit? I do not plan to go to WDW until October this year, and then again in January - April of next year.  So I would "activate" it in October, and then it would be valid until October of next year. Correct?


----------



## Iowamomof4

camper06 said:


> Thanks for your 2 cents - lol!
> 
> Just to clarify, if I purchase the AP now, I would not have to activate it until my first visit? I do not plan to go to WDW until October this year, and then again in January - April of next year.  So I would "activate" it in October, and then it would be valid until October of next year. Correct?



Correct. We bought our AP vouchers or certificates (whatever they're called) last October right before the big change to ticketing took place and will activate them when we go in May. I like being able to see all the AP stuff online (like the room-only discounts and event ticket AP prices) right now instead of having to call to get the information. I also like that it's all done and we don't have to worry about it later. Anything I can do to cause less stress during my trip!


----------



## camper06

Iowamomof4 said:


> Correct. We bought our AP vouchers or certificates (whatever they're called) last October right before the big change to ticketing took place and will activate them when we go in May. I like being able to see all the AP stuff online (like the room-only discounts and event ticket AP prices) right now instead of having to call to get the information. I also like that it's all done and we don't have to worry about it later. Anything I can do to cause less stress during my trip!




Thank you!  Agree about less stress, always a good idea!


----------



## PolyRob

ksromack said:


> Is a renewal for TIW cheaper or the same price as a new TIW card?  Not sure if I should be asking this here or on another thread.


There is no longer a discount for renewing TiW. You have to purchase a new membership every year. Best to let it lapse and get it when you need it next to get the full advantage. Price is $150 for AP/DVC or $175 for Florida residents. If you call, you get a physical card like a gift card (my preference). If you get it in person its a piece of paper. If you choose to call, make sure it is about 5 weeks before you need it so you get it in time.


----------



## ksromack

PolyRob said:


> There is no longer a discount for renewing TiW. You have to purchase a new membership every year. Best to let it lapse and get it when you need it next to get the full advantage. Price is $150 for AP/DVC or $175 for Florida residents. If you call, you get a physical card like a gift card (my preference). If you get it in person its a piece of paper. If you choose to call, make sure it is about 5 weeks before you need it so you get it in time.


This is very helpful!  Thank you!  Our TIW will expire October 2nd so I will definitely let it lapse then purchase it again in time for our December trip......but only after I really work out the math.  We will have free dining for 4 of those December nights and I'm going to have to figure out if we should upgrade our free dining QS plan to the DDP and get TIW or not.  December trip will be the first with our granddaughter who will be only 15 months old.  She's a great baby now but we'll have to wait and see how patient she will be at table service restaurants.  We are planning a few character meals which will be OOP if we don't upgrade dining.


----------



## KC1028

I will be going to Disney in August with my sisters who are 17 and 15. I want to get all of us annual passes. We do not have the same last name or live at the same address and will not be traveling with either parent. Will it be a problem picking up and activating their annual passes? Online it says minors must have a guardian with id that matches the address of the child, which we won't have. Thank you for any information!!


----------



## Robo

KC1028 said:


> I will be going to Disney in August with my sisters who are 17 and 15. I want to get all of us annual passes. We do not have the same last name or live at the same address and will not be traveling with either parent. Will it be a problem picking up and activating their annual passes? Online it says minors must have a guardian with id that matches the address of the child, which we won't have. Thank you for any information!!



It won't be a problem.


----------



## SweetSerenity

Let me make sure I'm understanding correctly because I've never done AP before. 
I'm a new DVC member with 2 upcoming trips in 2019 so it makes sense to get the discounted AP to take advantage of all the discounts offered. So, I need to purchase online, receive a certificate, then go to Guest Relations at one of the parks to activate it. Is that correct? Will I be allowed through the gates to Guest Relations with just the certificate? Also, how do a I purchase a TIW card? Can I do that online when I purchase the AP certificate?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Robo

SweetSerenity said:


> Let me make sure I'm understanding correctly because I've never done AP before.
> I'm a new DVC member with 2 upcoming trips in 2019 so it makes sense to get the discounted AP to take advantage of all the discounts offered. So,
> 1. I need to purchase online, receive a certificate,
> 2. then go to Guest Relations at one of the parks to activate it.
> 3. Is that correct?
> 4. Will I be allowed through the gates to Guest Relations with just the certificate?
> 5. Also, how do a I purchase a TIW card?


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.
4. Nope. But, additional Guest Relations can be found OUTSIDE the gates at all parks 
(and, at Disney Springs.) No need to go inside a park before the upgrade.
5. You can buy it when you go the Guest Relations to activate your new AP.
(No need to have it before your trip.)


----------



## Iowamomof4

PolyRob said:


> There is no longer a discount for renewing TiW. You have to purchase a new membership every year. Best to let it lapse and get it when you need it next to get the full advantage. Price is $150 for AP/DVC or $175 for Florida residents. If you call, you get a physical card like a gift card (my preference). If you get it in person its a piece of paper. If you choose to call, make sure it is about 5 weeks before you need it so you get it in time.



I don't mean to turn this into a TIW thread, but while we're on the subject I do have one question based on what you said here. If you order the card ahead of time like you suggest, does it activate when you purchase it? So if I order 5 weeks before our trip, our year will begin at that point? Also, I actually doubt I can order ahead of time since I only have a certificate right now and my AP won't be activated until we are on site. Correct?


----------



## Tiggerlover91

@Robo I want to make sure I'm remembering correctly from our trip in 2015.  On our first day at Disney when my son and I go to the AK, will we need to go over to guest services to verify my FL residency.  If I remember correctly, the last time we went, when we touched our bands to the turnstyle and then did the finger scan, there was a problem.  I mentioned I was a FL resident and she asked had I gone to guest services to verify residency yet? She said that had to be done before entering the park for that first time and then we were good for the rest of our visits.  This probably still stands correct?


----------



## Robo

Tiggerlover91 said:


> @Robo I want to make sure I'm remembering correctly from our trip in 2015.
> 1. On our first day at Disney when my son and I go to the AK, will we need to go over to guest services to verify my FL residency.  If I remember correctly, the last time we went, when we touched our bands to the turnstyle and then did the finger scan, there was a problem.  I mentioned I was a FL resident and she asked had I gone to guest services to verify residency yet? She said that had to be done before entering the park for that first time and then we were good for the rest of our visits.
> 2. This probably still stands correct?


1. Yes.
2. Yes. Anyone 18 yrs and older must have a legal photo ID.
If that is a legal FLORIDA ID (i.e. driver's license,) that'll also prove residency.
(Anyone younger than 18 is not required to produce any ID.)


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes. Anyone 18 yrs and older must have a legal photo ID.
> If that is a legal FLORIDA ID (i.e. driver's license,) that'll also prove residency.
> (Anyone younger than 18 is not required to produce any ID.)



Much appreciated! I love how you number and then answer that way! My son is 11 so it'll just be me producing the ID.


----------



## KC1028

Robo said:


> It won't be a problem.


Thank you!!


----------



## PolyRob

Iowamomof4 said:


> I don't mean to turn this into a TIW thread, but while we're on the subject I do have one question based on what you said here. If you order the card ahead of time like you suggest, does it activate when you purchase it? So if I order 5 weeks before our trip, our year will begin at that point? Also, I actually doubt I can order ahead of time since I only have a certificate right now and my AP won't be activated until we are on site. Correct?


It will be active, but the CM explained that they push the expiration date to the next month to cover the order/transit time. I originally called end of October and was advised to call back Nov 1st since I had an early December trip. I ordered Nov 1st and my current card expires 1/31.

I am not sure about the AP certificate. The CM was able to verify my active pass with just my e-mail address so I am not sure what the certificate would show as. Maybe just call and see?


----------



## adamak

Hello experts.  Please help me understand my tickets.  I bought these in Jan 2015. MDX said they're "10-Day Magic Your Way Ticket with Park Hopper & Water Park Fun & More & No Expiration Options"  I have since used up 5 park days and no water park admission yet.

Am I correct that :
1.  DS, now 11, can continue to use his child tix until all 10 days are used up.  That I don't have to pay to upgrade to adult tix?
2.  I have 5 park days left and I still have 10 water park admissions left?
3.  Will I continue to have 10 water park admissions after all 10 park days are used?  Must I have at least 1 park day left for the secondary park portion to remain 'active'?
4.  Say I decided to buy a new set of tix or AP, can I still use the remaining water park admission in future since they're unexpired?

TIA.


----------



## Robo

adamak said:


> Hello experts.  Please help me understand my tickets.  I bought these in Jan 2015. MDX said they're "10-Day Magic Your Way Ticket with Park Hopper & Water Park Fun & More & No Expiration Options"  I have since used up 5 park days and no water park admission yet.
> 
> Am I correct that :
> 1a.  DS, now 11, can continue to use his child tix until all 10 days are used up.
> 1b. That I don't have to pay to upgrade to adult tix?
> 2.  I have 5 park days left and I still have 10 water park admissions left?
> 3a.  Will I continue to have 10 water park admissions after all 10 park days are used?
> 3b. Must I have at least 1 park day left for the secondary park portion to remain 'active'?
> 4.  Say I decided to buy a new set of tix or AP, can I still use the remaining water park admission in future since they're unexpired?
> 
> TIA.


1a. Yes.
1b. But during your next WDW trip, go with him to any ticket booth or Guest Relations and the CM will "upgrade" to an adult equivalent of the ticket at no charge.
2. Yes.
3a. You will continue to have any assets you have not yet used.
3b. No.
4. Yes.


----------



## dunhill76

Does anyone know the best UT ticket to purchase for bridging into a gold pass in terms of value?


----------



## Robo

dunhill76 said:


> Does anyone know the best UT ticket to purchase for bridging into a gold pass in terms of value?



That can change as the "deals" change.
But, it's easy to figure.
Just look at the UT site.
It tells you how much you are saving (in relation to full price) by purchasing any individual ticket.

Just choose the ticket that saves the most money, but is not worth more than the ticket to which
you want to upgrade.


----------



## dunhill76

Robo said:


> That can change as the "deals" change.
> But, it's easy to figure.
> Just look at the UT site.
> It tells you how much you are saving (in relation to full price) by purchasing any individual ticket.
> 
> Just choose the ticket that saves the most money, but is not worth more than the ticket to which
> you want to upgrade.


Thanks Robo.  My confusion seems to be the flexible dates pricing I don't know what a 10 flex ticket would translate into on the disney side. Don't want to go over the price of the gold pass.


----------



## Robo

dunhill76 said:


> Thanks Robo.  My confusion seems to be the flexible dates pricing I don't know what a 10 flex ticket would translate into on the disney side. Don't want to go over the price of the gold pass.



When I check the UT site (*HERE*)
I see a list of the tickets offered.
Just add the "Save $*X*" to the Adult price listed for buying the ticket.
(That would give you the adult full Disney price.)

So:

With the below screen shot-

Add $36 to $362.35 and get* $398.35.
*


----------



## mickeyluv'r

This is from the top of this thread, "The unused and expired ticket can be turned in at WDW and its original purchase price can be applied to the purchase of a new ticket."

Unfortunately, this was not the case for me when I recently asked about this at WDW guest services.  The ticket in question was bought in 2018, through WDW. It expired at the end of 2018.   The CM would not allow me to use the value of the ticket towards a new ticket!

I was only able to get a comp version of the original ticket, and it cannot be modified or put towards a new ticket.

  The original ticket expired at the end of 2018; the new comp tickets are now valid for a few months. CM originally said comp ticket would only be valid for about a month, but extended it a little longer when I pressed her. 

The other option CM gave me was to do nothing now, then return to guest services when I was ready to use the ticket.  Argh! I'd already waited almost an hour at the Disney Springs GS.  (CM told me it was about 20min wait when I arrived, but it was quite a bit longer than that.)

I suppose I could have pushed to talk to a manager- as I have in the past with other ticketing questions- but as I said, I'd already waited almost an hour.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

SweetSerenity said:


> Will I be allowed through the gates to Guest Relations with just the certificate?
> Thank you for your help.


just be sure to allow extra time for this!  The GS line can take a bit of time, especially in the morning.  

Sometimes the process goes quickly, other times it doesn't.  

I have been frustrated more than once by slow GS, especially when trying to hit RD, use FP, or getting to dining reservations.


----------



## Robo

mickeyluv'r said:


> when I recently asked about this at WDW guest services.  The ticket in question was bought in 2018, through WDW. It expired at the end of 2018.   The CM would not allow me to use the value of the ticket towards a new ticket!



What kind of ticket did you have?


----------



## *tinker*bell*

For the Canadian Resident tickets, they expire September 27.  The 27 is our last park day so I'm wondering does this mean they need to be used before that date, or is the 27 the last day they can be used?


----------



## duffybear32830

Can anyone confirm if AP's purchased direct from Disney recently are still good until *2030 *for activation?  I have an AP that is expiring in March but they dates don't necessarily make sense for me to renew but I'd like to have another AP at some point in the future (probably sooner rather than later if I'm being honest!)


----------



## Robo

*tinker*bell* said:


> For the Canadian Resident tickets, they expire September 27.  The 27 is our last park day so I'm wondering does this mean they need to be used before that date, or is the 27 the last day they can be used?



Based on everything else, ticket-wise, that "expires" at Disney, you can use it through the close of business on Sept. 27.


----------



## Robo

duffybear32830 said:


> Can anyone confirm if AP's purchased direct from Disney recently are still good until *2030 *for activation?



No info to the contrary has been reported.


----------



## razsav

mickeyluv'r said:


> This is from the top of this thread, "The unused and expired ticket can be turned in at WDW and its original purchase price can be applied to the purchase of a new ticket."
> 
> Unfortunately, this was not the case for me when I recently asked about this at WDW guest services.  The ticket in question was bought in 2018, through WDW. It expired at the end of 2018.   The CM would not allow me to use the value of the ticket towards a new ticket!
> 
> I was only able to get a comp version of the original ticket, and it cannot be modified or put towards a new ticket.
> 
> The original ticket expired at the end of 2018; the new comp tickets are now valid for a few months. CM originally said comp ticket would only be valid for about a month, but extended it a little longer when I pressed her.
> 
> The other option CM gave me was to do nothing now, then return to guest services when I was ready to use the ticket.  Argh! I'd already waited almost an hour at the Disney Springs GS.  (CM told me it was about 20min wait when I arrived, but it was quite a bit longer than that.)
> 
> I suppose I could have pushed to talk to a manager- as I have in the past with other ticketing questions- but as I said, I'd already waited almost an hour.



This is the exact information given to me a guest services in November.  I was told at least twice by two different people that once a ticket expires, it's worth nothing.  I'm very frustrated with the inconsistency of information given by cast members.  It makes for an unpleasant guest experience and it shouldn't be YMMV when it comes to tickets.


----------



## Robo

mickeyluv'r said:


> This is from the top of this thread, "The unused and expired ticket can be turned in at WDW and its original purchase price can be applied to the purchase of a new ticket."
> 
> Unfortunately, this was not the case for me when I recently asked about this at WDW guest services.  The ticket in question was bought in 2018, through WDW. It expired at the end of 2018.   The CM would not allow me to use the value of the ticket towards a new ticket!





razsav said:


> This is the exact information given to me a guest services in November.  I was told at least twice by two different people that once a ticket expires, it's worth nothing.  I'm very frustrated with the inconsistency of information given by cast members.  It makes for an unpleasant guest experience and it shouldn't be YMMV when it comes to tickets.




Excerpt from the info currently on the WDW site of ticket FAQ *HERE*.


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/tickets said:
			
		

> *Additional Information on Tickets Purchased Before October 16, 2018*
> 
> The amount paid for an unused, expired ticket may be applied towards the purchase of a new ticket at the current price so long as the new ticket purchase price is equal to or greater than the amount paid for the original ticket.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Robo said:


> What kind of ticket did you have?


 
A regular park hopper bought through WDW as part of a package. I did not use it because I already had  an annual pass.  I was thinking, perhaps, of using it towards renewing my annual pass.  

Incidentally, part of the reason I was at GS was because I received an letter saying my annual pass had expired, and I knew that was incorrect. 

 The alleged AP expiration date in the letter was actually the expiration day of the park hopper.  

Oddly, I was asked to provide receipts, a Mickey band, and ID to prove my case.  Seriously?  The CM herself quickly said that she was able to access every ticket and hotel stay in my name, and even started listing them.  I understand showing ID, but the receipts part was just odd.


----------



## Robo

mickeyluv'r said:


> A regular park hopper bought through WDW as part of a package. I did not use it because I already had  an annual pass.  I was thinking, perhaps, of using it towards renewing my annual pass.
> 
> Incidentally, part of the reason I was at GS was because I received an letter saying my annual pass had expired, and I knew that was incorrect.
> 
> The alleged AP expiration date in the letter was actually the expiration day of the park hopper.
> 
> Oddly, I was asked to provide receipts, a Mickey band, and ID to prove my case.  Seriously?  The CM herself quickly said that she was able to access every ticket and hotel stay in my name, and even started listing them.  I understand showing ID, but the receipts part was just odd.



Your kind of tale is one that has been told so often on this board and other fan sites.
So often certain CMs have far too little training.
They simply make up things based or their own conception of what they "assume" to be the case.
The real tragedy is for the untold hundreds (thousands?) of guests who have been overcharged for (or denied) rightful
upgrades and procedures.
Those guests are simply out of luck if they don't do further research.
(And, why should they when a "CM has told them the rules?")

In your case, if it matters to you (it should,) you might want to contact WDW Ticketing-
Call- (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
-or-
Email- ticket.inquiries@disneyworld.com

Be very specific with what you asked for... and what actually happened at the booth.
And, if you can, be very specific with the location and time of your interaction with the CM(s.)


----------



## louiesmom

I am sure I am missing it but here is my situation.   I have 5 day tickets purchased in 2017, purchased prior to when they started expiring.  These are non expiring tickets.  Not purchased from Disney but purchased from a valid well known reseller.  I have 2 adults and 1 child.  I paid 1024.71 for them.  Current 5 day tickets cost 1242.50.  I want to upgrade to 7 day tickets.  Has anyone tried to upgrade the old non-expiring tickets?  Which value do they use for my base?


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Robo said:


> Your kind of tale is one that has been told so often on this board and other fan sites.
> So often certain CMs have far too little training.
> They simply make up things based or their own conception of what they "assume" to be the case.
> The real tragedy is for the untold hundreds (thousands?) of guests who have been overcharged for (or denied) rightful
> upgrades and procedures.
> Those guests are simply out of luck if they don't do further research.
> (And, why should they when a "CM has told them the rules?")
> 
> In your case, if it matters to you (it should,) you might want to contact WDW Ticketing-
> Call- (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
> -or-
> Email- ticket.inquiries@disneyworld.com
> 
> Be very specific with what you asked for... and what actually happened at the booth.
> And, if you can, be very specific with the location and time of your interaction with the CM(s.)



Maybe you don't remember me, but alas, I have had a number of - inconsistent  - CM ticketing experiences over the years!  


In this case, as I said, I waited over almost an hour at GS.  The NEW Disney Springs GS has a non-line waiting system, as most restaurants do.  A greeter takes your name at the door, then you're free to sit in the lounge area.  I suppose it is more relaxing, but also far less efficient. CM's had to hunt around for each person as their name came up, and it was hard to hear. As there was no clear line, it was also hard to tell- by looking- how many people/groups were in line ahead of me.  Many folks were waiting with their whole family.  I'd have appreciated something closer to a deli-line where everyone gets a number and everyone can see which number's being served right now; that way you know when your number's about to be called.

I assure you, I've talked to many managers over the years (or come back later). Maybe the new system in Disney Springs through me off, but I didn't see a clear hierarchy, and by the time my name was called, I was REALLY itching to be gone already.  I was concerned calling a manger was going to = an additional LONG wait.

Also, as it happens (in this specific case), I can make good use of the comp ticket, so it isn't a big deal to have that instead of putting the value towards the renewal.  

That said, the new system of rules is just absurd! Some number cruncher isn't looking at the big picture.  The complexity of the new ticket rules has to be costing them a ton of lost revenue!


----------



## mickeyluv'r

razsav said:


> This is the exact information given to me a guest services in November.  I was told at least twice by two different people that once a ticket expires, it's worth nothing.  I'm very frustrated with the inconsistency of information given by cast members.  It makes for an unpleasant guest experience and it shouldn't be YMMV when it comes to tickets.



I truly hope WDW quickly realizes this new system is too confusing.  I desperately wish they'd go back (or forwards) to something simpler.

To me, this feels cheap, like a con game.

Disney used to deliver premium customer service, and guests had a great deal more freedom to enjoy their vacation time.

Who wants a big headache when they are on vacation?


----------



## linzjane88

Just wanted to post with my experience recently about upgrading to DVC gold annual passes from discounted UT tickets. 
There were 4 of us who bought 10 day PH+ for the discount and upgraded. We paid 522.58 per ticket through UT in mid November. My best friend and I went to MK guest relations our first day (our men weren't with us at the moment) The first CM was unsure how to do it do she got a higher up who showed her what to do and was detailing bringing it to gate price and how to do it. They were so nice and friendly and commented on what a great deal we were getting. Cost us $55.xx per person to upgrade which was even less than I anticipated. We threw in a TIW and were on our way. 

A few days later we were at AK and the line looked good so our husband's went to upgrade. Those CM's weren't quite as friendly and when it came time for the amount she told us it was 70 some dollars (I think 77ish?). I mentioned it cost $55 at MK just a few days prior and she said "that CM was helping you out but that isn't how we are supposed to do it anymore" and that was that. I didn't  care about the extra 20ish bucks on those two tickets but it was more annoying that she was crabby

So it's all done and everyone has an AP . Aaaaaand if your in the market for an upgrade perhaps hit up MK  . Although I might add the new girl at MK who gave us our TIW accidentally put the expiration date as the date of purchase so our servers kept having trouble with it until finally someone realized it was "expired" . Oops!


----------



## Robo

linzjane88 said:


> Just wanted to post with my experience recently about upgrading...


Thanks,  @linzjane88, for taking the time to post your recent upgrade experiences. It helps so much to hear recent reports.



linzjane88 said:


> So it's all done and everyone has an AP .
> Aaaaaand if your in the market for an upgrade perhaps hit up MK.



To that last exact point, I'll take the opportunity to say that choosing WHERE to upgrade should not be based
on previous results, good or poor.
Over the course of many years of keeping track of ticket issues,
I can say that every location has its share of good results -AND- tales of "horror."
In point of fact, one or two of the more recent reports of REALLY poor (scary bad) service from ticketing CMs came from the MK!

The CMs who happen to be working at any location are absolutely THE reason for the quality of service rendered.
And, the staff of CMs located at any location can change all the time. (ALL the time.)
Consider that personnel reassignments, vacation schedules, retirements, new recruits, lunch or dinner breaks, "coffee break" schedules, or even just "having a bad day" (or various combinations of the above) can all figure into which CMs you might encounter on any given day, at any given time, and at any given location.
So, of any criteria used for attempting a "good outcome" when upgrading, choosing by "location" is the more chancy.


----------



## creativeamanda

Just wanted to make certain I am correct about this--it's been a long time since I upgraded tickets.  I have 7 Day Park Hopper Plus Tickets as part of my package for the summer.  I should be able to upgrade to AP.  If I've used a day of the Water Parks, then I have to upgrade to Platinum Plus, correct?


----------



## Robo

creativeamanda said:


> Just wanted to make certain I am correct about this--it's been a long time since I upgraded tickets.  I have 7 Day Park Hopper Plus Tickets as part of my package for the summer.
> 1. I should be able to upgrade to AP.
> 2. If I've used a day of the Water Parks, then I have to upgrade to Platinum Plus, correct?


1. Yes.
2. Correct.


----------



## succorso1

Hey all, I purchased our child ticket using airmiles as I had some left over. We received a card (like a visa card) that says Exchange Certificate. It says on the card to redeem at one of the ticket sale locations at the theme parks. I was hoping for an actual ticket, but oh well. So if that is the case, how am I supposed to select my FP+ times 60 days in advance? Or am I out of luck. I wish I had of checked this before I purchased it, I never use airmiles for anything so thought it was a good way to save some money, but now I may be regretting it . 

Thanks for any help


----------



## creativeamanda

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Correct.



Thank you!!!  As always, your answer is very clear!


----------



## Robo

succorso1 said:


> Hey all, I purchased our child ticket using airmiles as I had some left over. We received a card (like a visa card) that says Exchange Certificate. It says on the card to redeem at one of the ticket sale locations at the theme parks. I was hoping for an actual ticket, but oh well. So if that is the case, how am I supposed to select my FP+ times 60 days in advance? Or am I out of luck. I wish I had of checked this before I purchased it, I never use airmiles for anything so thought it was a good way to save some money, but now I may be regretting it .
> 
> Thanks for any help



First, try entering the number on that card into your MDX account (in the tickets area.)
-If that does't work-
Then, try talking to AirMiles to get a ticket number, then enter that number into your MDX account (in the tickets area.)
-If that does't work-
Then, try talking to WDW ticketing to get a ticket number, then enter that number into your MDX account (in the tickets area.)

WDW Ticketing: (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
-or-
Email ticket.inquiries@disneyworld.com


----------



## succorso1

Robo said:


> First, try entering the number on that card into your MDX account (in the tickets area.)
> -If that does't work-
> Then, try talking to AirMiles to get a ticket number, then enter that number into your MDX account (in the tickets area.)
> -If that does't work-
> Then, try talking to WDW ticketing to get a ticket number, then enter that number into your MDX account (in the tickets area.)
> 
> WDW Ticketing: (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
> -or-
> Email ticket.inquiries@disneyworld.com



OK, was thinking of calling WDW, but thought I would ask here first in case anyone knew. Thanks for the info!


----------



## pixiesnake

My sister and niece purchased 3 day hopper tickets for $380.26 each. They will be using them February 25-28. A couple of days after they bought their tickets Disney released a Four Park Magic Value Ticket that is one day in each park without park hopping for $362.10. If they want to, is it possible to switch their ticket to this? If it can be done, can it be done beforehand or only when we get there? Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## Robo

pixiesnake said:


> My sister and niece purchased 3 day hopper tickets for $380.26 each. They will be using them February 25-28. A couple of days after they bought their tickets Disney released a Four Park Magic Value Ticket that is one day in each park without park hopping for $362.10. If they want to, is it possible to switch their ticket to this? If it can be done, can it be done beforehand or only when we get there? Thanks for any help you can offer.



It is "officially" not allowed to "downgrade" (trade to a ticket that costs less than the one you already have.)

However, it never hurts to "ask nicely" for what you'd like.
Before using the current ticket, go to a WDW Guest Relations and ask if there can be a trade made for the tickets wanted.

One of three things might happen.
1- They might allow the trade, but no refund will be given.
-or-
2- They might allow the trade, and a refund of the difference might be given on a Disney gift card.
-or-
3- They might not allow the trade.


----------



## pixiesnake

Robo said:


> It is "officially" not allowed to "downgrade" (trade to a ticket that costs less than the one you already have.)
> 
> However, it never hurts to "ask nicely" for what you'd like.
> Before using the current ticket, go to a WDW Guest Relations and ask if there can be a trade made for the tickets wanted.
> 
> One of three things might happen.
> 1- They might allow the trade, but no refund will be given.
> -or-
> 2- They might allow the trade, and a refund of the difference might be given on a Disney gift card.
> -or-
> 3- They might not allow the trade.



Thanks so much for taking the time to reply. We’ll see what they say when we get there. Not a big deal if they won’t let us.


----------



## succorso1

Robo said:


> First, try entering the number on that card into your MDX account (in the tickets area.)
> -If that does't work-
> Then, try talking to AirMiles to get a ticket number, then enter that number into your MDX account (in the tickets area.)
> -If that does't work-
> Then, try talking to WDW ticketing to get a ticket number, then enter that number into your MDX account (in the tickets area.)
> 
> WDW Ticketing: (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
> -or-
> Email ticket.inquiries@disneyworld.com



I tried the number on the certificate on the MDE account like you suggested and it worked...should have tried that originally...thanks for your help!


----------



## mmouse50

If you have a ticket that is connected to participating in a Wide World Sports event can it be upgraded to annual pass while you are there for competition?


----------



## Robo

mmouse50 said:


> If you have a ticket that is connected to participating in a Wide World Sports event can it be upgraded to annual pass while you are there for competition?



It depends on the ticket.
If it is highly discounted, it is likely non-upgradable.
But, you can always go to any Guest Relations and ask.


----------



## DisDadDVC

I think I know the answer to this, but I want to be 100% sure:

1) Buy a physical 7 day ticket (plastic).  Add this to your account assigned to Person #1
2) Buy an electronic 3 day ticket and link it to Person #1
3) Transfer the 7 day ticket to Person #2 that has a magic band (but no physical ticket).  Note, the physical card is still listed as belonging to Person #1 under "Magic Bands and Cards"

When that 7 day plastic ticket is scanned at the park entrance, which Person will have their park ticket activated?  Person #1 or Person #2?  What about for FP?


----------



## Robo

DisDadDVC said:


> I think I know the answer to this, but I want to be 100% sure:
> 
> 1) Buy a physical 7 day ticket (plastic).  Add this to your account assigned to Person #1
> 2) Buy an electronic 3 day ticket and link it to Person #1
> 3) Transfer the 7 day ticket to Person #2 that has a magic band (but no physical ticket).  Note, the physical card is still listed as belonging to Person #1 under "Magic Bands and Cards"
> 
> When that 7 day plastic ticket is scanned at the park entrance,
> 4) which Person will have their park ticket activated?  Person #1 or Person #2?
> 5) What about for FP?


1) & 2) OK.
3) Whether a person has a MB or a Plastic Ticket, (or both) it ONLY matters to which PERSON ("profile") a ticket is _assigned_.
A person can have as many tickets in his/her profile as they want.
And, if a given ticket has not yet been USED ("accessed" to enter a park) inside a given profile,
it can still be transferred to another guest's profile.
4) *Whichever person scanned the ticket and used a finger-scan at that time.*
When a plastic ticket is assigned to a person's MDX profile, that hard ticket (plastic) can either be left ACTIVE in MDX 
*-or-* that hard ticket (plastic) can be DEACTIVATED in MDX.
5) FP's can be booked in advance for the number of days that any given person
has valid ticket days connected to his/her profile.
Make sure that a ticket is correctly assigned to any given person (and, in some cases, "PRIORITIZED") BEFORE that person enters a park.


----------



## DisDadDVC

Sorry to be dense....to be clear, for 4) the ID# of the plastic ticket is assigned to Person #1 in their MDX profile (and active), but the entitlements were moved to Person #2.  In my example, if Person #1 used the hard plastic ticket (orig from a 7 day) to enter the park, would it activate the 3 day ticket on Person #1s MDX profile?  In other words, is a plastic ticket just a magic band?


----------



## Robo

DisDadDVC said:


> Sorry to be dense....to be clear, for 4) the ID# of the plastic ticket is assigned to Person #1 in their MDX profile (and active), but the entitlements were moved to Person #2.  In my example, if Person #1 used the hard plastic ticket (orig from a 7 day) to enter the park, would it activate the 3 day ticket on Person #1s MDX profile?  In other words, is a plastic ticket just a magic band?



Plastic tickets and MBs are _interchangeable_ for park entry use and FP use once a ticket (ticket number) has been assigned to MDX.
But, Theme Park Tickets are kind of "wild" in that they are not actually "attached to" anyone until a person USES that
ticket at a park gate and  that person's finger-scan is (automatically) attached to that ticket.
After that happens, that ticket is "locked to" that person (MDX profile) and can no longer be transferred to someone else.
This is why it is so important to KNOW BEFORE a guest goes to a park gate exactly
WHICH ticket is PRIORITIZED (set to the highest priority in MDX) in that person's MDX account.

If a ticket is not assigned to an MDX account, it can still be used via the original plastic card
by the first person who scans-in with it.


----------



## PedsRN88

My husband and I each have 2 2 day park hopper tickets while my daughter only has 1 2 day park hopper.  What is the easiest way to get her another 2 day ticket (doesn’t have to be park hopper as we won’t park hop everyday) and make sure they get used correctly when we park hop and when we don’t? Thanks!


----------



## buyerbrad

I have a 5 day Canadian Resident Ticket I purchased through Airmiles that must be first used by September 27.  We are not going to December now. Will I be able to use the “value” of the ticket to get a 4-day pass or will I have to pay the difference to make it a useable 5 day pass?

Also, if you have 5 day ticket, but are only able to go to the park 4 days, can you use 2 days of value to park hop on the same day?


----------



## Robo

PedsRN88 said:


> A. My husband and I each have 2 2 day park hopper tickets while my daughter only has 1 2 day park hopper.
> B What is the easiest way to get her another 2 day ticket (doesn’t have to be park hopper as we won’t park hop everyday)
> C. and make sure they get used correctly when we park hop and when we don’t? Thanks!



A. What is your purpose of needing two separate 2-day tickets?
Are you all going on two separate trips to WDW?

B. Regardless, the easiest way to buy a 2-day ticket is to order it from WDW on-line or over the phone.
C. BEFORE you go to a park gate, stop at any Guest Relations or ticket booth and have the CM set the PRIORITY of the tickets in your daughter's MDX account so that the ticket that she wants to use NEXT is set to the highest priority.


----------



## Robo

buyerbrad said:


> A. I have a 5 day Canadian Resident Ticket I purchased through Airmiles that must be first used by September 27.
> B. We are not going to December now.
> C. Will I be able to use the “value” of the ticket to get a 4-day pass or will I have to pay the difference to make it a useable 5 day pass?
> D. Also, if you have 5 day ticket, but are only able to go to the park 4 days, can you use 2 days of value to park hop on the same day?


A. OK.
B. You are not going to WDW until December.
C. If the 4-day ticket that you WANT costs MORE than the 5-day ticket that you HAVE, that is considered an "upgrade" and is allowed.
If the 4-day ticket that you WANT does NOT cost more than the 5-day ticket that you HAVE, that is NOT considered an "upgrade" and might not be allowed.
(If it is not allowed, then you need to "upgrade" by buying a ticket of some kind that DOES cost more than the ticket that has expired.)
D. No.


----------



## nycdisneygal

staying at GF in March. My D has a new AP since she just turned 3 (the rest of us have renewals). Do I have to go all the way to TTC to activate hers? (also want to get new AP cards as the last ones have the prev year on it).
Last time when we got our APs for first time, it was so easy to activate as we were staying at YC so just stopped at the ticket booth on international gateway...This is sounding harder!


----------



## PedsRN88

Robo said:


> A. What is your purpose of needing two separate 2-day tickets?
> Are you all going on two separate trips to WDW?
> 
> B. Regardless, the easiest way to buy a 2-day ticket is to order it from WDW on-line or over the phone.
> C. BEFORE you go to a park gate, stop at any Guest Relations or ticket booth and have the CM set the PRIORITY of the tickets in your daughter's MDX account so that the ticket that she wants to use NEXT is set to the highest priority.



We had a bad experience at our last trip with my in-laws and were given 5 2 day park hoppers complimentary. My in-laws aren’t going back so I linked the extra 2 2 day tickets to my husband and I since my daughter would need a child ticket which is a little cheaper, so we are left with needing a 2 day ticket for her. 

Thanks for the reply, I just wasn’t sure the best way of doing this!


----------



## Robo

nycdisneygal said:


> staying at GF in March. My D has a new AP since she just turned 3 (the rest of us have renewals).
> 1. Do I have to go all the way to TTC to activate hers? (also want to get new AP cards as the last ones have the prev year on it).
> Last time when we got our APs for first time, it was so easy to activate as we were staying at YC so just stopped at the ticket booth on international gateway...
> 2. This is sounding harder!


1. You didn't say that your first stop was going to be MK, but I'll assume that's why you're asking about TTC.
There are Guest Relations and Will-Call windows just outside the MK gates. Both will work for activating a new AP.
2. I don't see why that's the case. (You didn't say why it would be "harder.")
Is there something else that would make it more complex?


----------



## nycdisneygal

Robo said:


> 1. You didn't say that your first stop was going to be MK, but I'll assume that's why you're asking about TTC.
> There are Guest Relations and Will-Call windows just outside the MK gates. Both will work for activating a new AP.
> 2. I don't see why that's the case. (You didn't say why it would be "harder.")
> Is there something else that would make it more complex?



yes MK.  Was not sure that there was guest relations at MK that could do this. yay!   
Harder (more like less convenient) as I was looking forward to rolling out of bed and going straight to MK since I had  decided to splurge for the GF stay for the convenience. But glad I can do it at MK. Just could not think of where the will call was there as I have not used that one... First world problems. hahah


----------



## Robo

nycdisneygal said:


> yes MK.  Was not sure that there was guest relations at MK that could do this. yay!
> Harder (more like less convenient) as I was looking forward to rolling out of bed and going straight to MK since I had  decided to splurge for the GF stay for the convenience. But glad I can do it at MK. Just could not think of where the will call was there as I have not used that one... First world problems. hahah



Guest Relations is at what I labelled as #9 on the map below.
GR can do all that "Will Call" can do.
But, there is an actual "Will Call" window outside MK, too.


----------



## nycdisneygal

Robo said:


> Guest Relations is at what I labelled as #9 on the map below.
> GR can do all that "Will Call" can do.
> But, there is an actual "Will Call" window outside MK, too.


Thanks Robo, this is helpful. Appreciate all the help you give!  I think I vaguely recall these windows!


----------



## Hezzy04

If my family of 4 is going to Disney, but I only want 2 of the tickets (my husband and myself) to have hoppers....is there a way to do this? I don’t want to pay to make all hoppers since we would be the only ones hopping.

If I wait to add the hopper until we get there, can I add it to just 2 of the tickets??


----------



## Robo

Hezzy04 said:


> If my family of 4 is going to Disney, but I only want 2 of the tickets (my husband and myself) to have hoppers....
> 
> 1. is there a way to do this? I don’t want to pay to make all hoppers since we would be the only ones hopping.
> 2. If I wait to add the hopper until we get there, can I add it to just 2 of the tickets??


1. If you bought stand-alone tickets from Disney, you can call now and ask to upgrade the specific tickets (that you want) to add the Hopper.

If you have purchased your tickets as part of a WDW Resort Package, all tickets for guests in the package must have the SAME kind of tickets before arrival.

2. But, even if you DO have WDW Resort Package tickets, if you wait to add the Hopper after you arrive, you can do so on just the tickets that you want.


----------



## buyerbrad

Robo said:


> A. OK.
> B. You are not going to WDW until December.
> C. If the 4-day ticket that you WANT costs MORE than the 5-day ticket that you HAVE, that is considered an "upgrade" and is allowed.
> If the 4-day ticket that you WANT does NOT cost more than the 5-day ticket that you HAVE, that is NOT considered an "upgrade" and might not be allowed.
> (If it is not allowed, then you need to "upgrade" by buying a ticket of some kind that DOES cost more than the ticket that has expired.)
> D. No.



If the ticket has expired and it’s loaded in MDE, will it still allow me to book FPs+ with it? Also, can I do the upgrade by phone or do I need to do it at guest services?


----------



## Robo

buyerbrad said:


> 1. If the ticket has expired and it’s loaded in MDE, will it still allow me to book FPs+ with it?
> 2. Also, can I do the upgrade by phone
> 3. or do I need to do it at guest services?


1. Based on what happens with expired AP's, I'd say no.

2. I'm not sure they will allow that.
(But, you can call and "ask nicely.")
Call WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
-or-
Email ticket.inquiries@disneyworld.com

3. That would be the standard procedure with most ticket needs.


----------



## princessebird

I have an unactivated AP that I purchased in October prior to the price increase. Is it possible for me to purchase DAH tickets with an AP discount now? Or do I have to wait until after I activate? (Forgive me if I've missed this elsewhere.)


----------



## Iowamomof4

princessebird said:


> I have an unactivated AP that I purchased in October prior to the price increase. Is it possible for me to purchase DAH tickets with an AP discount now? Or do I have to wait until after I activate? (Forgive me if I've missed this elsewhere.)


You can. If you are signed into your account and you have the AP in your MDE, it'll let you purchase them online.


----------



## princessebird

Iowamomof4 said:


> You can. If you are signed into your account and you have the AP in your MDE, it'll let you purchase them online.


Much appreciated!


----------



## Lsdolphin

Before leaving EPCOT on my last trip I upgraded a 5 day tix to an AP pass.  I also had a few tix from previous visits which are “non-expiring” that CM added to my MDE.  So, my question is how can I be certain that when I enter a park on my next visit my AP will be activated and not those extra days that were added.


----------



## Robo

Lsdolphin said:


> Before leaving EPCOT on my last trip I upgraded a 5 day tix to an AP pass.  I also had a few tix from previous visits which are “non-expiring” that CM added to my MDE.  So, my question is how can I be certain that when I enter a park on my next visit my AP will be activated and not those extra days that were added.



To choose which ticket you DO want to use next:

Before heading to a park gate, go to any Guest Relations and have the CM set the ticket that you want to use NEXT to the HIGHEST PRIORITY in your MDE file. 
That ticket will be used until it is used up... or until you have another ticket's priority set higher.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Robo said:


> To choose which ticket you DO want to use next:
> 
> Before heading to a park gate, go to any Guest Relations and have the CM set the ticket that you want to use NEXT to the HIGHEST PRIORITY in your MDE file.
> That ticket will be used until it is used up... or until you have another ticket's priority set higher.




That’s what I thought but I just wanted to be sure.  
Thank you!


----------



## springandmac

I haven't done this since Disney changed the ticket pricing structure so I want to make sure I'm doing it right.

1) My travel dates are 3-17-19 through 3-22-19
2) I'm going to buy (4) 10 day one park per day tickets for $1900 from Boardwalk Ticketing (Normally $2064.52 at WDW)
3) Good through 3-10-19 to 3-25-19
4) I want to upgrade to (4) DVC AP's for $2594.36
5) When I go to Guest Relations I should only have to pay $529.84?


----------



## Robo

springandmac said:


> I haven't done this since Disney changed the ticket pricing structure so I want to make sure I'm doing it right.
> 
> 1) My travel dates are 3-17-19 through 3-22-19
> 2) I'm going to buy (4) 10 day one park per day tickets for $1900 from Boardwalk Ticketing
> (Normally $2064.52 at WDW)
> 3) Good through 3-10-19 to 3-25-19
> 4) I want to upgrade to (4) DVC AP's for $2594.36
> 5) When I go to Guest Relations I should only have to pay $529.84?


If the prices you quoted are correct... yes.

$2594.36
-2064.52
=$529.84


----------



## DIS_MERI

springandmac said:


> I haven't done this since Disney changed the ticket pricing structure so I want to make sure I'm doing it right.
> 
> 1) My travel dates are 3-17-19 through 3-22-19
> 2) I'm going to buy (4) 10 day one park per day tickets for $1900 from Boardwalk Ticketing (Normally $2064.52 at WDW)
> 3) Good through 3-10-19 to 3-25-19
> 4) I want to upgrade to (4) DVC AP's for $2594.36
> 5) When I go to Guest Relations I should only have to pay $529.84?


Just so you know, those tickets for those dates direct from Disney are $2035.80, and good 3/10-3/23 when I just looked this up.  This means you are saving about 6.7% by using Boardwalk Ticketing.  Consider if there is someplace you could save more than 6.7% on Disney Gift cards and buy direct from Disney.  Then you don't have to worry about finding a CM who can properly bridge your boardwalk ticketing tickets to gate price.  Used 3 hours on a 3 day trip once, and only once.  Now I'm buying directly from Disney with Gift Cards I got at 20% off.


----------



## springandmac

DIS_MERI said:


> Just so you know, those tickets for those dates direct from Disney are $2035.80, and good 3/10-3/23 when I just looked this up.  This means you are saving about 6.7% by using Boardwalk Ticketing.  Consider if there is someplace you could save more than 6.7% on Disney Gift cards and buy direct from Disney.  Then you don't have to worry about finding a CM who can properly bridge your boardwalk ticketing tickets to gate price.  Used 3 hours on a 3 day trip once, and only once.  Now I'm buying directly from Disney with Gift Cards I got at 20% off.



Any suggestions on who has gift cards for 20% off?


----------



## DIS_MERI

springandmac said:


> Any suggestions on who has gift cards for 20% off?


There's a thread on gift card deals https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-gift-card-deals.2941964/  You might want to skip to the last 20 or so pages.

I get 20% off by buying gift cards at Kroger with 4x fuel points (which is 14% off if you get all 35 gallons; I do) with an Amex Blue Cash Preferred card (6% cash back at grocery stores).  If I am running short on fuel points, I will buy the $100 visa gift cards to buy the Disney gift cards with, which gives another ~7%, even after the 5.95 fee.


----------



## Connecticute

How difficult is it to add a day to your tickets after you buy them? If you buy multiple days, I know the difference between adding an extra day is less for each day you add. But is that only at the time you buy the tickets? Right now, it’s showing $140/day for a 2 day ticket and $130/day for a 3 day. If I buy the 2 day now and add the 3rd day later, is day 3 at full price, or will they reduce the price to make it a 3 day ticket?


----------



## Robo

Connecticute said:


> How difficult is it to add a day to your tickets after you buy them? If you buy multiple days, I know the difference between adding an extra day is less for each day you add. But is that only at the time you buy the tickets? Right now, it’s showing $140/day for a 2 day ticket and $130/day for a 3 day. If I buy the 2 day now and add the 3rd day later, is day 3 at full price, or will they reduce the price to make it a 3 day ticket?



The cost to upgrade will be the DIFFERENCE between the cost of the ticket that you HAVE subtracted from the cost of the ticket that you WANT.
Do not use the "cost per day" as the basis to computing an upgrade cost.

The way to determine costs for upgrading is found in Post #6 near the top of the thread on which we are now posting.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

Can you confirm that I can upgrade my UK 14 Day Park Hopper, bought as a package via Disney's own travel site  to an Annual Pass and, if so, can I do it before I use it or do I need to use it once before I can do it?  I ask because I did email Disney about it and the reply did not even begin to answer my question, there was no mention of annual Passes at all from her. I plan to have three trips within the next 12 months, so an AP makes sense.


----------



## Robo

Disney Frenhines said:


> 1. Can you confirm that I can upgrade my UK 14 Day Park Hopper, bought as a package via Disney's own travel site  to an Annual Pass and, if so,
> 2. can I do it before I use it or do I need to use it once before I can do it?
> 3. I plan to have three trips within the next 12 months, so an AP makes sense.


1. UK tickets can be upgraded to Annual Passes, based on the current exchange rates.
2. No need to use a ticket once, or more, before upgrading. That doesn't affect the ability to upgrade, or the price.
3. Then  an AP would be a good choice.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

Thanks Robo.  I have been an AP holder in the past, but, had to let it slip last year as I didn't do any trips from when it ran out in June to next month.  The reply from the CM was useless.


----------



## PrincessBelle39

This has probably been answered here already but I'm having trouble finding it.  We currently have a resort reservation with MYW tickets.  One of us want's to change to an AP.  We are also looking at DAH (if available) and H2O Glow Party which offer an AP discount.  Does MDE recognise the AP for the discount straight away or do we have to wait until we arrive and activate the pass before we can use it to obtain the discount?


----------



## Robo

PrincessBelle39 said:


> This has probably been answered here already but I'm having trouble finding it.
> 1. We currently have a resort reservation with MYW tickets.
> 2. One of us want's to change to an AP.  We are also looking at DAH (if available) and H2O Glow Party which offer an AP discount.
> 3. Does MDE recognise the AP for the discount straight away or do we have to wait until we arrive and activate the pass before we can use it to obtain the discount?


1. On what date did you make your resort reservation?
2. If you a have "room and tickets" (Package) reservation, then ALL of those registered to that reservation must have the 
same kind of ticket right up until check-in date. So one person cannot upgrade to AP if the rest of your party has standard tickets.
But, after arrival, anyone in the party can choose to upgrade (or not) to any other kind of ticket or AP.
3. Looking at #2 above (assuming that it applies) then nobody will have an AP certificate before check-in date.


----------



## PrincessBelle39

Robo said:


> 1. On what date did you make your resort reservation?
> 2. If you a have "room and tickets" (Package) reservation, then ALL of those registered to that reservation must have the
> same kind of ticket right up until check-in date. So one person cannot upgrade to AP if the rest of your party has standard tickets.
> But, after arrival, anyone in the party can choose to upgrade (or not) to any other kind of ticket or AP.
> 3. Looking at #2 above (assuming that it applies) then nobody will have an AP certificate before check-in date.



1. The original booking was made 8 March, 2018.  It was then changed to it's current dates on 21 October 2018.
2. We have a room booked and tickets booked.  I'm not sure if it's a package.  Can't find anything on MDE that indicates this.  Unless all bookings that have both are automatically packages.
3. Is there any benefit to it being a package?  Can I book them separately?  We do have a travel agent.

I need the AP discount to book the DAH if dates are released.  I'd be disappointed if it sold out while we were waiting to arrive there to upgrade the AP and then purchase tickets.


----------



## Robo

PrincessBelle39 said:


> 1. The original booking was made 8 March, 2018.  It was then changed to it's current dates on 21 October 2018.
> 2. We have a room booked and tickets booked.  I'm not sure if it's a package.  Can't find anything on MDE that indicates this.
> *A.* Unless all bookings that have both are automatically packages.
> 3.
> *B.* Is there any benefit to it being a package?
> *C.* Can I book them separately?  We do have a travel agent.
> *D.* I need the AP discount to book the DAH if dates are released.  I'd be disappointed if it sold out while we were waiting to arrive there to upgrade the AP and then purchase tickets.


*A.* If the tickets were bought as part of the resort stay, that's what makes it a "package."
(Ask the TA if the tickets WERE, in fact, bought as PART of the resort stay.)
*B.* At the time you originally booked, no.
However, NOW... that's become a tricky thing, BECAUSE since you booked, they have changed the KIND of tickets that they sell.
*C.* Yes, you CAN, however, if you do than now, you will have to cancel the tickets that you have booked.
If you DO that, you must then buy new, CURRENT tickets. That means a new higher price, and new "ticket rules."
*D.* Think carefully if getting the AP discount would offset the new higher ticket prices if you cancel your current tickets.


----------



## Cornucopiaoflove

We purchased and are planning to use park hoppers, but have one ticket left from last year (we went to guest relations when we realized we weren't going to be able to use it). Does the system automatically know which ticket to pull from, the park hopper vs the one park pass?


----------



## Robo

Cornucopiaoflove said:


> Does the system automatically know which ticket to pull from, the park hopper vs the one park pass?


Nope.
The system would have no way of "knowing" unless YOU specify.

To choose which ticket you DO want to use next:

Before heading to a park gate, go to any Guest Relations and have the CM set the ticket that you want to use NEXT to the HIGHEST PRIORITY in your MDE file.
That ticket will be used until it is used up... or until you have another ticket's priority set higher.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Can a ticket purchased with a flexible date option be "upgraded" at guest services to a ticket without?

Example, we think we might go at Easter, high season,  so purchase 5 day tickets starting Apr 23 with flexible date option (cost $489.90, $480.85 plus $9.05 flexible date fee).  Decide time frame doesn't work so change trip to September, low season, where 5 day date based tickets without the flex option cost $419.35 and 5 day date based tickets with park hopper are $499.22

1.  Can we "upgrade" our 5 day flex tickets to 5 day tickets with park hoppers without flex option paying $499.22 - $489.90
2. Assuming yes,  is the $9.05 paid for flexible date considered a fee rather than part of the ticket price ie.  would i pay $499.22 - $480.85 or $499.22 -$489.90

I've spent hours going through the two current ticket threads so I apologize if I've missed this.


----------



## tyandbash

Hi, Can tickets be upgraded more than once?  I need to add a day and hopper to my husbands ticket now so that I can add another day of fastpasses.  We leave next week.  I was planning to upgrade to an AP when we are there.  MDE is allowing me to upgrade the extra day and hopper, but will I still be able to upgrade to an AP when we are there?  Thanks!!


----------



## Robo

tyandbash said:


> 1. Can tickets be upgraded more than once?
> I need to add a day and hopper to my husbands ticket now so that I can add another day of fastpasses.  We leave next week.
> 2. I was planning to upgrade to an AP when we are there.  MDE is allowing me to upgrade the extra day and hopper,
> 3. but will I still be able to upgrade to an AP when we are there?


1. Yes.
2. OK.
3. Yes.


----------



## tyandbash

Thank You!!


----------



## Chuck S

Sorry, this is more of a magic band then ticket question, but it involves both.  I'm going with friends in June, they have access to Military tickets, the father is a retires Air Force colonel.  But we will be there for 6 full days.  THe military tickets are 5 days, some in the party want to add a day, which can't be done, but it is still cheaper to use the military tickets and a one day base ticket, than to buy a 6 day base ticket.  My question is, is there a way to tell the system which ticket to use on which days, as the military tickets are hoppers, and of course the base ticket is not?   Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Chuck S said:


> Sorry, this is more of a magic band then ticket question, but it involves both.  I'm going with friends in June, they have access to Military tickets, the father is a retires Air Force colonel.  But we will be there for 6 full days.  THe military tickets are 5 days, some in the party want to add a day, which can't be done, but it is still cheaper to use the military tickets and a one day base ticket, than to buy a 6 day base ticket.  My question is, is there a way to tell the system which ticket to use on which days, as the military tickets are hoppers, and of course the base ticket is not?   Thanks!



This is actually a "MyDisneyExperience" question as opposed to a "MagicBand" question.
MagicBands and tickets are both connected to a MyDisneyExperience account.
(It is the MDX account that controls/determines most operations like these.)

Guests with multiple tickets in MDX cannot, themselves, control which tickets will be used.
To choose which ticket you DO want to use *next*:

Before heading to a park gate, go to any Guest Relations and have the CM set the ticket that you want to use NEXT to the HIGHEST PRIORITY in your MDE file. That ticket will be used until it is used up... or until you have another ticket's priority set higher.


----------



## blakefamily

Looking for clarification on picking up tickets and AP's.  Myself, hubby and Daughter have purchased APs and understand we need to go to guest relations to pick them up.  We also have friends that are linked in our group.  They are not staying on site, they have 2day tickets and also myself and friend have MK AHM tickets.  Wondering if we all need to be at guest relations when picking up the tickets or if just hubby daughter and myself since we have to show ID for our APs. Can I get the tickets for my friends since they are linked to me and actually come to think of it I paid for them with my CC. ??? Thanks


----------



## Robo

blakefamily said:


> Looking for clarification on picking up tickets and AP's.  Myself, hubby and Daughter have purchased APs and understand
> 1. we need to go to guest relations to pick them up.
> We also have friends that are linked in our group.  They are not staying on site, they have 2day tickets and also myself and friend have MK AHM tickets.
> 2. Wondering if we all need to be at guest relations when picking up the tickets
> 3. or if just hubby daughter and myself since we have to show ID for our APs.
> 4. Can I get the tickets for my friends since they are linked to me and actually come to think of it I paid for them with my CC. ??? Thanks



1. Yes. (Pick up the "AP Discount Card.")
2. ALL? Nope.
3. Yes.
4. Yes.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Days In the Sun said:


> Can a ticket purchased with a flexible date option be "upgraded" at guest services to a ticket without?
> 
> Example, we think we might go at Easter, high season,  so purchase 5 day tickets starting Apr 23 with flexible date option (cost $489.90, $480.85 plus $9.05 flexible date fee).  Decide time frame doesn't work so change trip to September, low season, where 5 day date based tickets without the flex option cost $419.35 and 5 day date based tickets with park hopper are $499.22
> 
> 1.  Can we "upgrade" our 5 day flex tickets to 5 day tickets with park hoppers without flex option paying $499.22 - $489.90
> 2. Assuming yes,  is the $9.05 paid for flexible date considered a fee rather than part of the ticket price ie.  would i pay $499.22 - $480.85 or $499.22 -$489.90
> 
> I've spent hours going through the two current ticket threads so I apologize if I've missed this.



Finally found the answer to my question, I think lol.  Sounds like you can upgrade a Flexible Date ticket only after it expires.  So if we went in January 2020 I could "upgrade" the ticket.  If we go in September 2019, we are stuck with what we purchased.

From Disney's website:

Important Ticket Details

Flexible Date Tickets
After expiration date, the price paid for a wholly unused ticket can be applied to the purchase of a new ticket with an equal or higher price.


----------



## Robo

Days In the Sun said:


> Finally found the answer to my question, I think lol.  Sounds like you can upgrade a Flexible Date ticket only after it expires.  So if we went in January 2020 I could "upgrade" the ticket.  If we go in September 2019, we are stuck with what we purchased.



The simple answer is that, at Disney, an "upgrade" is defined as a transaction which is
"trading up" to a ticket that you WANT from a ticket (plus additional payment) that COSTS MORE than the ticket that you HAVE.

(Trading "laterally" for a ticket that has an identical price as the one you have is also allowed.)


----------



## Days In the Sun

Robo said:


> The simple answer is that, at Disney, an "upgrade" is defined as a transaction which is
> "trading up" to a ticket that you WANT from a ticket (plus additional payment) that COSTS MORE than the ticket that you HAVE.
> 
> (Trading "laterally" for a ticket that has an identical price as the one you have is also allowed.)



Thanks Robo.

I've been struggling with the real benefit of purchasing the flex date option.  I just called Disney ticketing and they said I can change any of their current tickets, just won't get any money refunded.  From what they have told me the only real added value for the flex date option is the 14 day window to use the ticket, otherwise it functions the same as a regular ticket.  If that is the case I'm still a little confused as to why it costs so much in low seasons but I was pretty confident the cast member was correct.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I read some 20 plus pages before asking this. I am scheduled to go to Disney World in September. I am going to hold off buying tickets for a while, as it does me no good to have them right now. However, if I buy them and something comes up, what do you do if you aren't just changing the dates but have no idea when you will be going next? I know the answer is to call guest services, but do you think they can do anything?
Also, I plan to go to a Halloween party, so how long should I wait before buying a ticket? I'm pretty sure the date I need won't get sold out, but just in case.
Thank you!


----------



## Robo

Mambo Junkie said:


> I read some 20 plus pages before asking this. I am scheduled to go to Disney World in September. I am going to hold off buying tickets for a while, as it does me no good to have them right now. However, if I buy them and something comes up, what do you do if you aren't just changing the dates but have no idea when you will be going next? I know the answer is to call guest services, but do you think they can do anything?
> Also, I plan to go to a Halloween party, so how long should I wait before buying a ticket? I'm pretty sure the date I need won't get sold out, but just in case.
> Thank you!



You can hold onto any fully unused tickets until your next trip.
You will very likely have to pay to upgrade them if there has been an interim price increase
and/or you find yourself to be traveling with a higher-priced arrival date.

If your saved tickets expire, unused, you will be able to use their original value toward buying
new tickets that would be valid during your trip.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

What generally is the expiration date? A year? Also if they expire will I get full price toward the new tickets? A family member is having some health issues so who knows what a feel kinths will bring? Just checking for future reference. I’m pretty sure I won’t get my Halloween party money back but I’m ok with that. I can always try but it’s a gamble. I love the parties though. Maybe this year there will be some merchandise left lol.


----------



## Robo

Mambo Junkie said:


> 1. What generally is the expiration date? A year?
> 2. Also if they expire will I get full price toward the new tickets? A family member is having some health issues so who knows what a feel kinths will bring? Just checking for future reference.
> I’m pretty sure I won’t get my Halloween party money back but I’m ok with that.
> 3. I can always try but it’s a gamble...


1. Can be a year, or so. It all depends on when you actually buy the ticket.
2. Yes.
3. Yup. But, as you say, you can ask.


----------



## vacationer1954

Robo said:


> *Florida Resident Silver Pass* - ...
> *Florida Resident Gold Pass - *...
> *Florida Resident  "Theme Park Select" AP *...
> *Florida Resident Weekday Select Pass - *...
> The FL-Res *Epcot After 4:00 Pass *- ...


Can I assume that in order for these to show up on the WDW website, I need to be logged in AND my address on file on my "Disney account" (i.e., "Billing Address") needs to be in Florida? Or will we be required to provide proof of residency before some flag is set on our account allowing us to purchase a Florida resident pass.

Another Florida resident question ... Would going from a DVC member Gold Pass to a Florida resident Silver or Select Pass constitute a renewal? Or is that a new purchase?

One last question: The blackout calendar for "Weekday Select" doesn't indicate the kind of theme park-specific variances that the blackout calendar for "Theme Park Select" indicates. Is that just wishful thinking? Or is the "Weekday Select" such that if a specific park is blacked out on the "Theme Park Select" blackout calendar, then it is off-limits for "Weekday Select" as well? (For example, "Theme Park Select" is blacked out for Hollywood Studios for four months this fall presumably due to SWGE. Is "Weekday Select" blacked out at Hollywood Studio for those four months as well?


----------



## limace

Haven’t been to WDW in 9 years so want to make sure I have this correct:
I have a 5 day one park ticket purchased through UT using their buy four, get one free deal of 417.74, arrive on 3-11. 

Probably will be upgrading to a hopper once there since we are staying at BW and would like to be able to walk into Epcot for flower and garden snacks. 

As a DVC member, the gold AP will be a better deal for me than hopper+photopass?


----------



## Robo

> As a DVC member, the gold AP will be a better deal for me than hopper+photopass?


Just do the math. AP  vs multiple ticket plus Photos.


----------



## Robo

vacationer1954 said:


> 1. Can I assume that in order for these to show up on the WDW website, I need to be logged in AND my address on file on my "Disney account" (i.e., "Billing Address") needs to be in Florida? Or will we be required to provide proof of residency before some flag is set on our account allowing us to purchase a Florida resident pass.
> 
> 2. Another Florida resident question ... Would going from a DVC member Gold Pass to a Florida resident Silver or Select Pass constitute a renewal?


1. Create a new “test” MDX account with a FL address/zip code and a separate eMail account...
and just log onto it when you want to see the FL-only AP info.

2. You can renew to/from any kind of AP and still get the AP renewal rate of the AP you want at that time.


----------



## vacationer1954

Robo said:


> 1. Create a new “test” MDX account with a FL address/zip code and a separate eMail account... and just log onto it when you want to see the FL-only AP info. 2. You can renew to/from any kind of AP and still get the AP renewal rate of the AP you want at that time.


Thanks!

I'm still curious about the difference between the "Theme Park Select" and the "Weekday Select" passes. We rarely visit the parks on weekends now, living 500 miles away. However, blacking out Hollywood Studios for four months after the opening of a new land (as indicated by the "Theme Park Select" blackout calendar, gives me pause. If that theme park-specific blacking out doesn't apply to "Weekday Select" passes, then they are an incredible value.


----------



## Robo

vacationer1954 said:


> If that theme park-specific blacking out doesn't apply to "Weekday Select" passes...



It doesn't.


----------



## Artax

This has probably been asked but there are alot of posts here. I have 6 day passes as part of a wdw package (march 9-16) that was booked sept 29th 2018. I am trying to figure out the cost if I decide to add a day while we are there in a few weeks. looking at the upgrade section, Are these tickets considered option *C __ *Created BETWEEN Feb.11,2018 & Oct.16,2018?

If I go to that chart in the link is says I paid $405 for adult ticket. Current 6 day base ticket price for my week starting march 9th is $435.20 and a 7 day is $446.37. Does that mean I have to pay $446.37-$405=$41.37 just to add a day to my tickets? I have done this before and it was always somewhere around $10-15 per ticket. 

I guess I was thinking package tickets are treated different for adding a day.


----------



## Robo

Artax said:


> I guess I was thinking package tickets are treated different for adding a day.


They are. 
They are treated as “discounted tickets, not purchased directly from Disney.”


----------



## Artax

Robo said:


> They are.
> They are treated as “discounted tickets, not purchased directly from Disney.”



ok so they are part of the price bridging section. I got confused by the purchase from disney part I guess. I saw the list of the 3 different ticket types then purchase dates right below and thought that applied to all of the 3 ticket types listed.


----------



## Robo

Artax said:


> ok so they are part of the price bridging section.


Yes.


----------



## Turksmom

duffybear32830 said:


> Can anyone confirm if AP's purchased direct from Disney recently are still good until *2030 *for activation?  I have an AP that is expiring in March but they dates don't necessarily make sense for me to renew but I'd like to have another AP at some point in the future (probably sooner rather than later if I'm being honest!)


I purchased online this morning and the voucher does say it is good until 2030.


----------



## leanne2

If I have 4 day park hoppers through a sporting event would they count as convention tickets and be bridged. Also if they include WWoS but not the water parks would they be considered the park hopper plus if I am going to upgrade to an annual pass?


----------



## Robo

leanne2 said:


> If I have 4 day park hoppers through a sporting event would they count as convention tickets and be bridged. Also if they include WWoS but not the water parks would they be considered the park hopper plus if I am going to upgrade to an annual pass?



I don't think there's much of a way to tell from a basic description.


----------



## 4Hawks

This may have already been discussed, but...any thoughts on whether/when prices might increase again this year?


----------



## Robo

4Hawks said:


> This may have already been discussed, but...any thoughts on whether/when prices might increase again this year?



It's always an "open discussion."
But, there is no credible info regarding anything, as yet.
No word from any of the authorized ticket resellers/discounters.
They very often post advance info when they get wind of such an increase from Disney.


----------



## CarolynFH

4Hawks said:


> This may have already been discussed, but...any thoughts on whether/when prices might increase again this year?



I’ve been thinking that the date-based ticket pricing would allow them to increase prices gradually and quietly as opposed to implementing a publicized increase. Who’s going to notice if a ticket for a date in 2020 is $5 more than it was for the same date in 2019?


----------



## Kimrlav

Complicated Question and need advice and information.

I have 2 (6 day) trips scheduled for 2019 - a reservation with the Sun and Fun offer and a reservation with Free Dining packages.  I would like to return to Disney next March, so thinking of upgrading to an Annual Pass on the March trip. If I upgrade to an annual pass, will the Disney system eliminate the tickets for the free dining package, -- need 4 days of tickets for free dining package. 

I would like to take advantage of the AP discounts for the upcoming March trip (realize this would expire next March), but do not want to lose free dining package in September.  Would it be better to upgrade to an AP with the tickets from the free dining package  - does Disney allow this upgrade?  

Also, do you lose your fast passes, if your tickets are upgraded to an AP?

Thanks for any information and advice.


----------



## Robo

Kimrlav said:


> I have 2 (6 day) trips scheduled for 2019 -
> 1. a reservation with the Sun and Fun offer
> 2. and a reservation with Free Dining packages.
> 3. I would like to return to Disney next March, so thinking of upgrading to an Annual Pass on the March trip.
> If I upgrade to an annual pass, will the Disney system eliminate the tickets for the free dining package, -- need 4 days of tickets for free dining package.
> 
> I would like to take advantage of the AP discounts for the upcoming March trip (realize this would expire next March), but do not want to lose free dining package in September.  Would it be better to upgrade to an AP with the tickets from the free dining package  - does Disney allow this upgrade?
> 
> Also, do you lose your fast passes, if your tickets are upgraded to an AP?


1. When?
2. When?
3. Which trip is your "March trip."


----------



## vacationer1954

CarolynFH said:


> I’ve been thinking that the date-based ticket pricing would allow them to increase prices gradually and quietly as opposed to implementing a publicized increase. Who’s going to notice if a ticket for a date in 2020 is $5 more than it was for the same date in 2019?


True, but they cannot get around announcing a publicized increase for annual passes. 

Uh...

Unless what they do is slowly reduce the number of days each pass is valid. 

Nah... they wouldn't do that.


----------



## anorman

I purchased 4 Canadian Resident tickets for my upcoming trip with my family of 4 in August 2019. I received them in the mail yesterday but they are exchange certificates, not actual tickets, which means I will have to exchange them our first day at a Disney park for actual tickets. Will I have to link the tickets I pick up that day to my MDE app or will they automatically be picked up by the system. My app is showing the Can Res tkt purchase. If I have to physically link the tickets day of, it might get time consuming and waste precious minutes of my park day. It is what it is but I was just wondering. 

Also, the Magicbands I still have from my last Disney visit 2 years ago, will they still be linked to my MDE app along with my fastpasses and ADRs when the time comes?


----------



## Robo

anorman said:


> I purchased 4 Canadian Resident tickets for my upcoming trip with my family of 4 in August 2019. I received them in the mail yesterday but they are exchange certificates, not actual tickets,
> 1. which means I will have to exchange them our first day at a Disney park for actual tickets.
> 2. Will I have to link the tickets I pick up that day to my MDE app or
> 3. will they automatically be picked up by the system.
> 4. My app is showing the Can Res tkt purchase.
> 5. If I have to physically link the tickets day of, it might get time consuming and waste precious minutes of my park day. It is what it is but I was just wondering.
> Also, the Magicbands I still have from my last Disney visit 2 years ago,
> 6. will they still be linked to my MDE app along with my fastpasses and ADRs when the time comes?


1. You won't have to exchange them at all if you are going to use MBs. No need for the actual "plastic tickets" (unless you just _want _them.)
2. Nope.
3. See #1.
4. Then, that's all that's needed to use the tickets via any MBs that you have now and/or will get in the future.
5. You don't.
6. They will be (and ARE) unless you, yourself, deactivated them in your MDX account.


----------



## anorman

Robo said:


> 1. You won't have to exchange them at all if you are going to use MBs. No need for the actual "plastic tickets" (unless you just _want _them.)
> 2. Nope.
> 3. See #1.
> 4. Then, that's all that's needed to use the tickets via any MBs that you have now and/or will get in the future.
> 5. You don't.
> 6. They will be (and ARE) unless you, yourself, deactivated them in your MDX account.


Thank you so much Robo. This helps!


----------



## anorman

Robo said:


> 1. You won't have to exchange them at all if you are going to use MBs. No need for the actual "plastic tickets" (unless you just _want _them.)
> 2. Nope.
> 3. See #1.
> 4. Then, that's all that's needed to use the tickets via any MBs that you have now and/or will get in the future.
> 5. You don't.
> 6. They will be (and ARE) unless you, yourself, deactivated them in your MDX account.


I just had a look in my MDX and there are no Magicbands linked for some reason. Is it possible to relink my Magicbands that have been previously used?

Actually, the webpage MDX doesn't show tickets even though the app does. Is there somewhere on the exchange certificate that would indicate the ticket number?


----------



## Robo

anorman said:


> I just had a look in my MDX and there are no Magicbands linked for some reason. Is it possible to relink my Magicbands that have been previously used?
> 
> Actually, the webpage MDX doesn't show tickets even though the app does. Is there somewhere on the exchange certificate that would indicate the ticket number?



The app and website are notoriously and disastrously *glitchy*.
(Those of us who are daily participants on this site are made constantly aware of this by near-daily
questions and pleas about "where did my -blanks- go? They were in my MDX, now they're not.)

Trying to see what you ACTUALLY have in your MDX on a day-to-day basis can be an exercise in futility.

Since the app -or- website (one or the other) is showing your tickets, then your tickets ARE linked.

And, unless you deliberately went in to your MDX account and directly deactivated your current MBs (I don't know why you would do that,)
then your current MBs are still active.
If you didn't deactivate them, then they don't need to be "reactivated."
Yes. The confirmation number of your exchange certificate will work in your MDX for your tickets.
But, again, if the app -or- website (one or the other) is showing your tickets, then your tickets ARE linked.

You can't imagine how frustrating it is for some of us here to keep trying to explain and unravel this ridiculously complex tangled mess that Disney IT has wrought.


----------



## anorman

Robo, thanks again. You would think that Disney would have worked out the kinks by now.


----------



## CarolynFH

vacationer1954 said:


> True, but they cannot get around announcing a publicized increase for annual passes.
> 
> Uh...
> 
> Unless what they do is slowly reduce the number of days each pass is valid.
> 
> Nah... they wouldn't do that.



You’re right about the APs, of course. I had non-AP tickets in mind, sorry I didn’t clarify that.


----------



## Farro

Hi @Robo! Thanks for excellent info!

(anyone can answer if they know!)

We aren't going until May 2020 - from what I understand, if I buy now, my year expiration countdown won't start until I activate AP at the park when we go in May 2020? Or do I need to wait until this May to purchase for next May?

If I buy now and there is an increase before we go, do we pay the increase? Thinking of buying before Galaxy's Edge comes into play.

We already have room only booked for May 2020, if we purchase AP and a discount comes out, can we use the discount for room even though we haven't officially activated the AP?

thanks all, APs are new to us! We are not Florida residents.


----------



## Kimrlav

Robo said:


> 1. When?
> 2. When?
> 3. Which trip is your "March trip."




Thanks for your response, I will clarify for you.
1. March 2019 - Sun and Fun
2. September 2019 - Free Dining 
3. I would like to return to Disney either next January 2020 or March 2020, so was thinking of upgrading to AP on my upcoming March 2019 trip in a few weeks, but do not want to lose the free dining offer for September. I wanted to take advantage of the discounts with the AP for the March 2019, but do not want to lose the free dining package reservation. Can you upgrade tickets from a free dining package?


----------



## Robo

Kimrlav said:


> Can you upgrade tickets from a free dining package?


Yes.
*After you arrive at WDW on the "Free Dining" trip* you can upgrade any individual ticket (or all of them) without losing the "Free Dining."


----------



## limace

Robo said:


> Yes.
> *After you arrive at WDW on the "Free Dining" trip* you can upgrade any individual ticket (or all of them) without losing the "Free Dining."


But I think OP had hoped to upgrade in March-I don’t think you can do that without losing your free dining.


----------



## Robo

limace said:


> But I think OP had hoped to upgrade in March-I don’t think you can do that without losing your free dining.



What CAN be done is to upgrade the March tickets to AP _during_ the March trip, and then
NOT USE the tickets purchased on/for the "Free Dining" trip.

Just SAVE them and use their value in the future to help pay for NEW tickets or APs at a time
when the OP returns to WDW.
(Or use their value to help pay for a renewal of a then-current AP.)


----------



## Kimrlav

Robo said:


> What CAN be done is to upgrade the March tickets to AP _during_ the March trip, and then
> NOT USE the tickets purchased on/for the "Free Dining" trip.
> 
> Just SAVE them and use their value in the future to help pay for NEW tickets or APs at a time
> when the OP returns to WDW.
> (Or use their value to help pay for a renewal of a then-current AP.)



Thanks very much for all the helpful information.  I have another question: How do you save tickets from the Free Dining package to be used at a later date with the new ticket structure? Again, thanks very much for your help and advice!!


----------



## Robo

Kimrlav said:


> 1. Thanks very much for all the helpful information.  I have another question:
> 2. How do you save tickets from the Free Dining package
> 3. to be used at a later date with the new ticket structure?


1. Happy to help!
2. After you arrive on the "Free Dining" trip, before you go to any park...
go to any Guest Relations and have the CM set the ticket that you want to use NEXT (in your case, your AP) to the HIGHEST PRIORITY in your MDE file.
That ticket (AP) will be used until it is used up... or until you have another ticket's priority set higher.
-OR-
After you arrive on the "Free Dining" trip, before you go to any park...
go into your MDX account and create a "fake person" in the MDX account.
Then, TRANSFER the "Free Dining" into that "fake person's" account.
Since that "person" will not be going into a park (obviously,) those tickets will not be used.
3. I didn't say that you would USE those saved tickets at a later date.
I suggested to save them and use *their* *value* (amount paid for them) in the future to help pay for NEW tickets or APs
at a time when you want to return to WDW.
(Or use their value to help pay for a renewal of a then-current AP.)


----------



## ksromack

Farro said:


> We aren't going until May 2020 - from what I understand, if I buy now, my year expiration countdown won't start until I activate AP at the park when we go in May 2020? Or do I need to wait until this May to purchase for next May?


Yes, buy your AP now and activate it when you need to do so...so in your case, May 2020



Farro said:


> If I buy now and there is an increase before we go, do we pay the increase? Thinking of buying before Galaxy's Edge comes into play.


I _think_ you are good....you have already purchased your AP at that point and you are just waiting to activate it when you go in 2020.  



Farro said:


> We already have room only booked for May 2020, if we purchase AP and a discount comes out, can we use the discount for room even though we haven't officially activated the AP?
> 
> thanks all, APs are new to us! We are not Florida residents.


I think once your AP is linked in your MDE you are qualified to see AP discounts when searching on the Disney website.  You just have to prove you are an AP holder at some point during your trip.  I purchased my AP long before we went in October 2018 and was able to book resort with an AP discount.  We checked in on a Tuesday and I didn't even activate my AP until later that day.  I just had to go to the front desk at some point during the trip to show that I did, indeed, have an AP.


----------



## Farro

Thank you @ksromack !!!


----------



## Patrick N

I have one question.  I've read these boards in the past including this particular thread.  But it was a while ago, and I hope you forgive me for being unwilling to read all 332 pages again!  

From reading here, I think I understand a lot about buying an Annual Pass.  I know that if you buy it online you get a voucher and that voucher will not be activated until you present it at the gate for the first park you want to use it at.  I also remember reading that these vouchers have no real expiration date, although they're coded to expire in 2030.  

That's my only question.  Do I understand this all correctly?  I ask because I am unable to use an Annual Pass right now, but I will be retiring in 2 or 3 years and I will be traveling a lot then.  My thought is to buy an AP now, and activate it then when I will be able to travel to Florida 2 or 3 times per year, and when I would expect the AP price to be a lot higher (based on the recent year increases). 

I don't expect any guarantees, but I would very much value the wisdom of the crowd, based on their experience and on Disney past practices.

Would it be unwise to get an AP voucher now, if I don't plan to use it until 3 years from now?


----------



## vacationer1954

We bought our AP voucher in January 2018, right before the February 11 AP price increases. There was another AP price increase on October 14. By the time we activated the voucher, Disney was charging a lot more than we paid, giving us a good return on investment for the 11 months. I don't think purchasing months ahead of time always pays off that much, and spread over a number of years, I think we can rely on some good years for our investment and some not so good years. I don't see any reason to believe that Disney will continue increasing AP prices as much and as frequently as they have been leading up to the opening of Toy Story Land and Galaxy's Edge, and leading up to the other improvements they're doing for the 50th anniversary. (In other words, I think buying AP vouchers long in advance will go back to just being a good investment, not a great investment as it was for those of us who purchased in January 2018.)


----------



## JJ2017

I have heard from three people whose APs expire one day more than a full calendar year. One activated 1/1/2019 and it expires 1/2/2020. One activated 2/18/2018 and it expires 2/19/2019 and one more like this. Is this correct? My two trips planned with one year run:

11/7/2019-11/11/2019
11/4/2020-11/8/2020

With a summer trip planned in between. 

If I activate the AP on 11/7/2019 will it def expire 11/8/2020?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Patrick N said:


> From reading here, I think I understand a lot about buying an Annual Pass.  I know that if you
> 1. buy it online you get a voucher and that voucher will not be activated until you present it
> 2. at the gate for the first park you want to use it at.
> 3. I also remember reading that these vouchers have no real expiration date, although they're coded to expire in 2030.
> 4. My thought is to buy an AP now, and activate it then when I will be able to travel to Florida 2 or 3 times per year, and when I would expect the AP price to be a lot higher (based on the recent year increases).
> 
> I don't expect any guarantees, but I would very much value the wisdom of the crowd, based on their experience and on Disney past practices.
> 
> Would it be unwise to get an AP voucher now, if I don't plan to use it until 3 years from now?


1. Yes.
2. *Not at the gate,* but guests must activate the AP at any guest relations or ticket booth, _then_ they can enter a park gate using the AP.
3. Correct.
4. That will work with the current rules.


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> I have heard from three people whose APs expire one day more than a full calendar year. One activated 1/1/2019 and it expires 1/2/2020. One activated 2/18/2018 and it expires 2/19/2019 and one more like this.
> 1. Is this correct?
> My two trips planned with one year run:
> 11/7/2019-11/11/2019
> 11/4/2020-11/8/2020 With a summer trip planned in between.
> 2. If I activate the AP on 11/7/2019 will it def expire 11/8/2020?


1. That may have happened, (I know that it HAS happened) but it was an ERROR when the CM input the date.
2. An AP activated (used) on 11/7/2019 will expire at the end of the day on 11/7/2020.
It will not be valid for use on 11/8/2020.
The dates are now determined by the WDW computer when a park is entered, so mistaken dates are much more rare than in the past.

BTW, APs do expire one day more than a full calendar year.
But, you need to note that if first use is on, say, 3/7/2015 -and- last use on 3/7/2016
would be 366 days, which IS one day more than a full calendar year.
Leap years even offer one extra day.


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> 1. That may have happened, (I know that it HAS happened) but it was an ERROR when the CM input the date.
> 2. An AP activated (used) on 11/7/2019 will expire at the end of the day on 11/7/2020.
> It will not be valid for use on 11/8/2020.
> The dates are now determined by the WDW computer when a park is entered, so mistaken dates are much more rare than in the past.
> 
> BTW, APs do expire one day more than a full calendar year.
> But, you need to note that if first use is on, say, 3/7/2015 -and- last use on 3/7/2016
> would be 366 days, which IS one day more than a full calendar year.
> Leap years even offer one extra day.


Thank you. I knew I shouldn’t have gotten excited!!!


----------



## goofy78

I’m getting ready to purchase my tickets for our trip in May. Can someone confirm I am ok with what I’m going to purchase? Trip dates are May 22-27 2019. Park days are 23, 24, 25 and 26. Flying in very late on the 22 so no park and flying home early the 27 so no park. In choosing the start date of May 20 for a four day park hopper it comes out to 475.01 a ticket. States ticket is valid any four days from May 20- 26. I’ll be able to USE it on the 26 correct?


----------



## ton80

Hello,  we are going in June 2019 and have 6 day PH. Being DVC members can we upgrade to GOLD AP anytime during the 6 day use of the PH and get the difference between the AP and the full 6 day PH?


----------



## Robo

ton80 said:


> Hello,  we are going in June 2019 and have 6 day PH. Being DVC members can we upgrade to GOLD AP anytime during the 6 day use of the PH and get the difference between the AP and the full 6 day PH?


Yes.

You can upgrade anytime from before you use the ticket... 
up until close-of-business ON the day that you use the last "day" on the ticket.
No difference in upgrade value.


----------



## Robo

goofy78 said:


> I’m getting ready to purchase my tickets for our trip in May. Can someone confirm I am ok with what I’m going to purchase? Trip dates are May 22-27 2019. Park days are 23, 24, 25 and 26. Flying in very late on the 22 so no park and flying home early the 27 so no park. In choosing the start date of May 20 for a four day park hopper it comes out to 475.01 a ticket.
> 
> States ticket is valid any four days from May 20- 26.
> I’ll be able to USE it on the 26 correct?


Correct.


----------



## goofy78

Robo said:


> Correct.



Thank you


----------



## DisneyaHolic23

I tried to read the sticky before posting, but I don't THINK my question was answered in the sticky.
I am attending one of the Disney Summits in June, and buying a multi-day convention ticket.  I would love to upgrade to an annual pass IF that is allowed, and if I am able to bridge the tickets.
Here is the part of the sticky that I found that seemed to be applicable; it says one-day passes can't be upgraded, but it does not say if multi-day convention tickets can be upgraded:
*Convention tickets*
These are only available to people who are attending conventions held on WDW.
Normally purchase is via a web link provided by Disney through the convention's web site for pre-purchase,
or sometimes at the convention itself.
Which version(s) of the Convention Tickets are available for which convention(s) can vary.
Verification of convention attendance may be required.

*One Day-After 1PM - Convention ticket* allows admission to one park after 1pm, one day.
These tickets may not be upgraded.

*One Day-After 5PM - "Twilight Park" Convention ticket* allows admission to one park after 5pm, one day.
These tickets may not be upgraded.

*Multi-day MYW Convention Ticket* is about a 10% savings from the regular MYW prices and *includes one Water Park or "Fun" option visit*.
** SO, my questions are:
1) Can a multi-day convention ticket be upgraded?
2) If so, is the cost of the upgrade based on what I actually paid for the convention ticket or what the ticket would be worth at full price?
Thank you for any information!!!!!


----------



## mousestruck

We're planning to upgrade our 5-Day park hoppers (the new date-based tickets), purchased from UT, to Gold DVC annual passes. Can someone please check my math?

Price of 5-Day park hoppers on Disney's website:  $511 (including tax)
DVC Gold AP:  $649 (including tax)
Cost to Upgrade:  $138

I'm calculating the cost based on the price that Disney sells the ticket direct (as calculated on its website), not the price I paid UT.  Is that correct? I know that the CM can see the price that UT paid for the ticket and may want to charge me the difference between that cost and the current ticket price - which would amount to a lot more money.  I want to make sure I'm prepared with the right policy and information. The upgrade process can be so stressful!!!


----------



## Connecticute

I have a magic band/ticket question. We're going next month, staying at the Swan. We arrive on Monday and have park hopper tickets that we'll mix in with some non-park days. We're leaving on Saturday morning, and decided to try something different for our last night and we booked the Contemporary. I filled out the form to personalize our magic bands, so I know we're supposed to get them. My question is if they'll link our tickets to the bands, even though we're not technically staying on site until after our last day in the park. We have enough time until our trip that they'll mail our travel documents, will that include our magic bands? And will we be able to use the magic bands for our park days, even if we're not on site until after we're done in the park?


----------



## Robo

DisneyaHolic23 said:


> 1) Can a multi-day convention ticket be upgraded?
> 2) If so, is the cost of the upgrade based on what I actually paid for the convention ticket or what the ticket would be worth at full price?
> Thank you for any information!!!!!


1) Likely, but not always.
2) What you paid. 
So, if you intend to upgrade, it might make sense to just buy the ticket that you ultimately want to begin-with.


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> We're planning to upgrade our 5-Day park hoppers (the new date-based tickets), purchased from UT, to Gold DVC annual passes. Can someone please check my math?
> 
> A. Price of 5-Day park hoppers on Disney's website:  $511 (including tax)
> B. DVC Gold AP:  $649 (including tax)
> C. Cost to Upgrade:  $138
> 
> I'm calculating the cost based on the price that Disney sells the ticket direct (as calculated on its website), not the price I paid UT.
> 1. Is that correct?
> 2. I know that the CM can see the price that UT paid for the ticket and may want to charge me the difference between that cost and the current ticket price - which would amount to a lot more money.
> 3. I want to make sure I'm prepared with the right policy and information.
> 4. The upgrade process can be so stressful!!!



A. If that's the price quoted on the WDW site for YOUR date. (You didn't state your dates.)
B. If that's the price quoted on the WDW site.
C. Yes. (If the prices you quoted are correct.)

1. Correct.
2. Yup.
3. Good plan.
4. Sometimes, yes.


----------



## Robo

Connecticute said:


> I have a magic band/ticket question. We're going next month, staying at the Swan. We arrive on Monday and have park hopper tickets that we'll mix in with some non-park days. We're leaving on Saturday morning, and decided to try something different for our last night and we booked the Contemporary. I filled out the form to personalize our magic bands, so I know we're supposed to get them. My question is if they'll link our tickets to the bands, even though we're not technically staying on site until after our last day in the park. We have enough time until our trip that they'll mail our travel documents, will that include our magic bands? And will we be able to use the magic bands for our park days, even if we're not on site until after we're done in the park?



MagicBands are sent separately.
Assuming that your tickets are *stand-alone tickets *(*not* bought as *part of* a resort package)
and are date-valid during your entire trip, 
once your tickets are shown in your MDX account, they can be accessed using your MagicBands,
regardless of where you are staying.


----------



## mousestruck

Robo said:


> A. If that's the price quoted on the WDW site for YOUR date. (You didn't state your dates.)
> B. If that's the price quoted on the WDW site.
> C. Yes. (If the prices you quoted are correct.)
> 
> 1. Correct.
> 2. Yup.
> 3. Good plan.
> 4. Sometimes, yes.


Thanks, Robo!  Fingers crossed for an easy upgrade!


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> 1. That may have happened, (I know that it HAS happened) but it was an ERROR when the CM input the date.
> 2. An AP activated (used) on 11/7/2019 will expire at the end of the day on 11/7/2020.
> It will not be valid for use on 11/8/2020.
> The dates are now determined by the WDW computer when a park is entered, so mistaken dates are much more rare than in the past.
> 
> BTW, APs do expire one day more than a full calendar year.
> But, you need to note that if first use is on, say, 3/7/2015 -and- last use on 3/7/2016
> would be 366 days, which IS one day more than a full calendar year.
> Leap years even offer one extra day.


Do you have any idea if the expiration date is extended by one day if your first activation is after a certain time in the day? I’m now up to knowing 5 people whose APs expire one day later than the expected calendar year anniversary. Were they all that lucky to have a CM error?


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> 1. Do you have any idea if the expiration date is extended by one day if your first activation is after a certain time in the day?
> 2. I’m now up to knowing 5 people whose APs expire one day later than the expected calendar year anniversary. Were they all that lucky to have a CM error?


1. No indication that I've noted.
2. I have info regarding many dates that were months off. Some where the AP was listed as expiring less than a month from activation.
Errors can be quite random.


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> My two trips planned with one year run:
> 11/7/2019-11/11/2019
> 11/4/2020-11/8/2020
> If I activate the AP on 11/7/2019 will it def expire 11/8/2020?



If (IF) having the AP valid on 11/8/2020 is the overriding preference,
I suggest just not using the AP for the FIRST time until 11/*8*/2019.

In other words, choose WHICH date is more important to you.
The FIRST date, or the LAST date.

However, the way my mind works is...
I am a lot more "certain" of what I will be doing THIS year, than what I MIGHT be doing NEXT year.


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> If (IF) having the AP valid on 11/8/2020 is the overriding preference,
> I suggest just not using the AP for the FIRST time until 11/*8*/2019.
> 
> In other words, choose WHICH date is more important to you.
> The FIRST date, or the LAST date.
> 
> However, the way my mind works is...
> I am a lot more "certain" of what I will be doing THIS year, than what I MIGHT be doing NEXT year.


My brain is starting to hurt and I feel I might be forcing this.  BUT......my dad is moving to florida within the next two months.  If we know we will attach at least one Disney visit onto visiting him in between 11/2019 and 11/2020 then it will work out.  If not, I might be forcing it and I need to stop obsessing!  THANK YOU!


----------



## razsav

mousestruck said:


> Thanks, Robo!  Fingers crossed for an easy upgrade!


Now that you can upgrade to an AP in the app, I'd try that first to see what price it gives you.  I'm not sure if it works for a DVC pass.  Be prepared to visit multiple guest services locations if the cast member gives you the wrong amount to bridge.  If your 100% sure you want to upgrade to a DVC pass, I'd start trying earlier in your trip.  I tried four different times to bridge to a DVC AP, and I had zero luck bridging with the Disney price.  Please report back on your success.


----------



## mousestruck

razsav said:


> Now that you can upgrade to an AP in the app, I'd try that first to see what price it gives you.  I'm not sure if it works for a DVC pass.  Be prepared to visit multiple guest services locations if the cast member gives you the wrong amount to bridge.  If your 100% sure you want to upgrade to a DVC pass, I'd start trying earlier in your trip.  I tried four different times to bridge to a DVC AP, and I had zero luck bridging with the Disney price.  Please report back on your success.


The app does not give me the option to upgrade to any AP, so I’ll have to do it in the parks. 

I’m aware of the challenges associated with this method, as we’ve done it a few times. We had trouble every time but once, though I was usually able to get it resolved with multiple CMs in one location. The best experience I ever had was in DHS, where they charged me less than I anticipated!  It’s a royal pain, but I wasn’t sure I wanted APs when we bought the tickets, so I hope for the best!


----------



## Iowamomof4

mousestruck said:


> The app does not give me the option to upgrade to any AP, so I’ll have to do it in the parks.
> 
> I’m aware of the challenges associated with this method, as we’ve done it a few times. We had trouble every time but once, though I was usually able to get it resolved with multiple CMs in one location. The best experience I ever had was in DHS, where they charged me less than I anticipated!  It’s a royal pain, but I wasn’t sure I wanted APs when we bought the tickets, so I hope for the best!


I was thinking you had to be on site before the upgrade option would show up. Maybe I'm mistaken about that though.


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> The app does not give me the option to upgrade to any AP, so I’ll have to do it in the parks.





Iowamomof4 said:


> I was thinking you had to be on site before the upgrade option would show up...


Needing to be at WDW (maybe even at a park) is the situation when the upgrade to AP option appears in MDX that has been most often reported.


----------



## mousestruck

Robo said:


> Needing to be at WDW (maybe even at a park) is the situation when the upgrade to AP option appears in MDX that has been most often reported.



So it’s possible I can upgrade, once in the park, without going to Guest Services... if the anticipated price shows up? Has anyone been able to get a DVC Gold pass that way?  ID is always required, but maybe not if everything is linked to MDX.


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> So it’s possible I can upgrade, once in the park, without going to Guest Services... if the anticipated price shows up? Has anyone been able to get a DVC Gold pass that way?  ID is always required, but maybe not if everything is linked to MDX.


The correct "bridged" price has always been reported as the price listed for the upgrades (in the posts I've seen.)

Your ID would already be verified in your MDX, if the AP upgrade that you want appears there.
But, in order to pick up your "AP Card" you'd still need to (at some later time) go to a ticket booth or Guest Relations with a legal ID.


----------



## JJ2017

I have yet another question.  If I purchase my kids tickets for our trip through UT - 4 day park hopper + 1 day free (5 day park hopper) and then want to turn those into a Florida Resident Annual Pass that my dad might be purchasing for them as a Florida resident, the difference is only like $20. But my dad would have to be with us on that trip to prove his residency?  Is there any way around him being there?  He is moving about 4 hours away.  That might be an impossibility due to his health.


----------



## mousestruck

Robo said:


> The correct "bridged" price has always been reported as the price listed for the upgrades (in the posts I've seen.)
> 
> Your ID would already be verified in your MDX, if the AP upgrade that you want appears there.
> But, in order to pick up your "AP Card" you'd still need to (at some later time) go to a ticket booth or Guest Relations with a legal ID.


Got it.  I will definitely check MDX when I get there. Thank you!


----------



## absolut_mandy

Hi folks! My family and I are heading down to see the Mouse in September.  We are going to book a package through WDW website and will have 5 day PH tickets.  While the family heads off on the cruise, I will be staying for one extra park day.  Is it easy enough to upgrade my ticket to a 6 day PH when we are there?  I don't want to have to upgrade all of our tickets, if I am the only one using the extra day.
Thanks so much
Mandy


----------



## Mish415

absolut_mandy said:


> Hi folks! My family and I are heading down to see the Mouse in September.  We are going to book a package through WDW website and will have 5 day PH tickets.  While the family heads off on the cruise, I will be staying for one extra park day.  Is it easy enough to upgrade my ticket to a 6 day PH when we are there?  I don't want to have to upgrade all of our tickets, if I am the only one using the extra day.
> Thanks so much
> Mandy



Its very simple, just got to any guest relations. Make sure to do it by the last day of your ticket (day 5).


----------



## Mish415

Florida Resident Ticket Question -

If my in laws plan to buy tickets for the kids when they come down to visit, do the kids need to be present when the grandparent (FL resident) picks up the tickets? Also, does the grandparent need to buy their own ticket at that same time? THank you!


----------



## absolut_mandy

Mish415 said:


> Its very simple, just got to any guest relations. Make sure to do it by the last day of your ticket (day 5).



Thanks so much!


----------



## siren0119

Mish415 said:


> Florida Resident Ticket Question -
> 
> If my in laws plan to buy tickets for the kids when they come down to visit, do the kids need to be present when the grandparent (FL resident) picks up the tickets? Also, does the grandparent need to buy their own ticket at that same time? THank you!



I believe that FL resident tickets are ONLY available to people who are residents. I am not sure how it works with kids, but each individual ticket usually has to prove residency. For example, my aunt is a resident but she can't buy a FL resident ticket for me even if I'm going to be at the parks with her. I would have to prove FL residency to get a resident ticket.


----------



## Mish415

siren0119 said:


> I believe that FL resident tickets are ONLY available to people who are residents. I am not sure how it works with kids, but each individual ticket usually has to prove residency. For example, my aunt is a resident but she can't buy a FL resident ticket for me even if I'm going to be at the parks with her. I would have to prove FL residency to get a resident ticket.



They are allowed to buy for kids (under 18) who are their guests.


----------



## Robo

Mish415 said:


> Florida Resident Ticket Question -
> 
> If my in laws plan to buy tickets for the kids when they come down to visit,
> 1. do the kids need to be present when the grandparent (FL resident) picks up the tickets? Also,
> 2. does the grandparent need to buy their own ticket at that same time? THank you!


If "the kids" are under 18 yrs old:
1. No.
2. No.


----------



## Mish415

Robo said:


> If "the kids" are under 18 yrs old:
> 1. No.
> 2. No.



Thanks! so she could buy them a few months ahead and mail or scan them to me so that i can add them to MDE for FP+ right?


----------



## JJ2017

Kind of related question to the above, but what if said grandparent is not well enough to travel to wdw to show proof of residency, but wants to gift these passes to his grandchildren?


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> Kind of related question to the above, but what if said grandparent is not well enough to travel to wdw to show proof of residency, but wants to gift these passes to his grandchildren?


She should send a local FL resident friend with the kids.
A FL resident (with FL photo ID) needs to be with the kids the first time the kids' tickets are actually USED at a park gate.

The spirit of the rules is to allow a FL resident to buy non-resident kids in the family some tickets so that the FL resident 
-AND- the kids can enjoy WDW together.
(It's not designed so that a FL resident can just buy kids' tickets at a discount.)


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> She should send a local FL resident friend with the kids.
> A FL resident (with FL photo ID) needs to be with the kids the first time the kids' tickets are actually USED at a park gate.
> 
> The spirit of the rules is to allow a FL resident to buy non-resident kids in the family some tickets so that the FL resident
> -AND- the kids can enjoy WDW together.
> (It's not designed so that a FL resident can just buy kids' tickets at a discount.)


I get it. My dad moving away from the kids is a hard blow for them. He wants to gift them these tickets so they can make some extra trips when we now go down to visit him. He unfortunately wouldn’t be able to join them. But I understand the rules.


----------



## razsav

mousestruck said:


> Got it.  I will definitely check MDX when I get there. Thank you!



I currently have a DVC AP.  I also have other tickets loaded in MDE that are non-expiration.  When I click on the ticket, it gives me the option to upgrade to an AP.  When I click on the button, it says to call.  I'm thinking that it's because it's the old NE tickets.  Report back if you're successful in bridging.  It was such a hassle last time that I think I'm better off, just buying discounted Disney gift cards and buying direct from Disney.  That still works out to be cheaper than using 3rd party tickets.


----------



## Mish415

JJ2017 said:


> I get it. My dad moving away from the kids is a hard blow for them. He wants to gift them these tickets so they can make some extra trips when we now go down to visit him. He unfortunately wouldn’t be able to join them. But I understand the rules.




I don't think the grandparent has to actually ENTER the park with the kids (although that is probably the intention of the benefit), he would just have to go to guest relations to pick up the ticket and show ID (and kids dont need to be with him per above question?) is that true ROBO? Would that be possible for your dad?


----------



## Robo

Mish415 said:


> I don't think the grandparent has to actually ENTER the park with the kids (although that is probably the intention of the benefit), he would just have to go to guest relations to pick up the ticket and show ID (and kids dont need to be with him per above question?) is that true ROBO? Would that be possible for your dad?



That would likely work.
The adult FL ID would very likely need to be shown at the park gate, however. the first
time the new tickets were used.

And, who would actually be going into the park with the kids?
(How old are the kids?)


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> That would likely work.
> The adult FL ID would very likely need to be shown at the park gate, however. the first
> time the new tickets were used.
> 
> And, who would actually be going into the park with the kids?
> (How old are the kids?)


Kids are 6 and 8 and the adults would be me and my husband. This trip isn’t until November so I guess we will wait and see how my dad is doing. Our flights are already booked into Orlando and he will be 3 1/2ish hours south. He wouldn’t be able to get up to us on his own nor should he. We will see how it plays out.


----------



## Iowamomof4

JJ2017 said:


> Kids are 6 and 8 and the adults would be me and my husband. This trip isn’t until November so I guess we will wait and see how my dad is doing. Our flights are already booked into Orlando and he will be 3 1/2ish hours south. He wouldn’t be able to get up to us on his own nor should he. We will see how it plays out.



Another option would be for your dad to gift the cost of the Florida tickets and you could make up the difference. Then you'd be on the up-and-up and your dad would still be helping your kids have fun in the parks.


----------



## emilymad

We are planning on buying one day tickets.  I understand they expire at the end of 2019 but we would always have the price we paid to use in the future towards a new ticket.

I was going to buy the tickets from Disney and link to our MDE to make FP+.  If we end up not using the tickets will the ticket just sit on our MDE account even after 2019?  Should I buy a physical ticket?  Can you even do that these days?


----------



## Robo

emilymad said:


> We are planning on buying one day tickets.
> 1. I understand they expire at the end of 2019
> 2. but we would always have the price we paid to use in the future towards a new ticket.
> 3. I was going to buy the tickets from Disney and link to our MDE to make FP+.
> 4. If we end up not using the tickets will the ticket just sit on our MDE account even after 2019?
> 5. Should I buy a physical ticket?
> 6. Can you even do that these days?


1. They might. It can depend on the date situation in force when you actually buy the tickets.
2. Yes.
3. OK.
4. Yes.
5. Doesn't matter. 
6. Yes.


----------



## SWBCMusic

Find it fascinating that tickets and room reservations still not available for any 2020 dates. Are DVC members able to make reservations? It is well past 11 month opening for them. Any thoughts, beyond SWGE, for delay?


----------



## CarolynFH

SWBCMusic said:


> Find it fascinating that tickets and room reservations still not available for any 2020 dates. Are DVC members able to make reservations? It is well past 11 month opening for them. Any thoughts, beyond SWGE, for delay?



Yes, DVC members are currently able to make reservations at their home resorts for check-in February 1 or earlier. I have no idea why CRO isn’t booking yet - have you called? I understand cash reservations can be booked via phone before online opens up.


----------



## smallsy

As long as I upgrade a discounted 5 day ticket to an AP on day 1, will memory maker be available from day 1 of our trip with the bridged rate?


----------



## JJ2017

I just learned about the UT Ticket Calculator. Reserve Direct came up as the cheapest option, but I noticed it said I'd have to pick up my tickets at Will Call.  So no ticket numbers to be able to link to MDE before hand?  Thanks!


----------



## mousestruck

razsav said:


> I currently have a DVC AP.  I also have other tickets loaded in MDE that are non-expiration.  When I click on the ticket, it gives me the option to upgrade to an AP.  When I click on the button, it says to call.  I'm thinking that it's because it's the old NE tickets.  Report back if you're successful in bridging.  It was such a hassle last time that I think I'm better off, just buying discounted Disney gift cards and buying direct from Disney.  That still works out to be cheaper than using 3rd party tickets.


Reporting back... We are at WDW now. On our second day, the MDE option gave me the option to upgrade to a Platinum AP (without DVC discount), but the value of my ticket was exactly what I antipated based on this thread. At first I thought it was wrong, but then I realized the noted value was before tax. I was able to upgrade successfully at AK, retaining my UT discount and getting DVC Gold AP.  So it appears you cannot upgrade to a DVC ticket through the app, but no problem “bridging” when upgrading one of the new date-based tickets.


----------



## Robo

smallsy said:


> As long as I upgrade a discounted 5 day ticket to an AP on day 1, will memory maker be available from day 1 of our trip with the bridged rate?


Yes.


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> Reporting back... We are at WDW now. On our second day, the MDE option gave me the option to upgrade to a Platinum AP (without DVC discount), but the value of my ticket was exactly what I antipated based on this thread. At first I thought it was wrong, but then I realized the noted value was before tax. I was able to upgrade successfully at AK, retaining my UT discount and getting DVC Gold AP.  So it appears you cannot upgrade to a DVC ticket through the app, but no problem “bridging” when upgrading one of the new date-based tickets.



Thanks for posting such a detailed followup!


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> I just learned about the UT Ticket Calculator. Reserve Direct came up as the cheapest option, but I noticed it said I'd have to pick up my tickets at Will Call.  So no ticket numbers to be able to link to MDE before hand?  Thanks!



Before ordering tickets, make direct contact with Reserve Direct and ask.


----------



## disfanforlife

Here at WDW now. Yesterday I went to GR at Epcot to ask about purchasing a couple of AP certificates and using MYW tickets towards the price. First one I asked at IG said I could do so, but if price increased before I activated AP I would have to pay difference. I thought that was not the case, so either things changed or CM was misinformed. I went to the other GR and was told if I did that the AP would be active and not a certificate. I don’t think he understood me when I said I hadn’t used the tickets yet. Decided not to to keep trying to explain what I wanted to do. Maybe it’s not possible anymore - if so I will just used them when I need to renew or buy an AP and not try to get one ahead of time to save money on price increase.


----------



## JJ2017

Never thought I’d have so many questions about tickets. Our November trip keeps evolving. We have four full days and our departure day (flight at 3). Originally was going to buy 5 day tickets through UT because the 5th day is free. Then we found out that DH has a conference leading into our trip and now on our first full day we might just stay at the resort and hang with the other families. Also, it’s possible that DH might get a conference ticket (not even sure how that works). Also not sure if the rest of the us would get a conference ticket or be offered discount tickets. So now thinking of a three day ticket and not going to the parks on our departure day. 

How do conference tickets work? Do they expire? Can DH hold onto the ticket for a future trip? 

Still trying to see if we can upgrade my kids tickets to a Florida resident AP though my dad who is moving down there. If this winds up working out, should I go ahead and buy the 5 day ticket? Would that offer any savings when upgrading them vs buying the three day ticket?

I’m getting more and more confused. 

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

disfanforlife said:


> Here at WDW now. Yesterday I went to GR at Epcot to ask about purchasing a couple of AP certificates and using MYW tickets towards the price.
> 1. First one I asked at IG said I could do so, but if price increased before I activated AP I would have to pay difference. I thought that was not the case, so either things changed or
> 2. CM was misinformed.
> 3. I went to the other GR and was told if I did that the AP would be active and not a certificate.
> 4. I don’t think he understood me when I said I hadn’t used the tickets yet. Decided not to to keep trying to explain what I wanted to do.
> 5. Maybe it’s not possible anymore - if so I will just used them when I need to renew or buy an AP and not try to get one ahead of time to save money on price increase.


1. Nope. Once purchased, an AP certificate can be activated at a future date to an active AP at no additional charge.
2. CM was making up "rules."
3. Your choice. You can purchase either an AP certificate to keep for later use,
-or- purchase an activated AP, ready to use at a park gate.
4. Could be.
5. Nothing has changed.
You were just unlucky with your "finding" of CMs.


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> Never thought I’d have so many questions about tickets. Our November trip keeps evolving. We have four full days and our departure day (flight at 3).
> 1. Originally was going to buy 5 day tickets through UT because the 5th day is free. Then we found out that DH has a conference leading into our trip and now on our first full day we might just stay at the resort and hang with the other families. Also, it’s possible that DH might get a conference ticket
> (not even sure how that works).
> 2. Also not sure if the rest of the us would get a conference ticket or be offered discount tickets.
> 3. So now thinking of a three day ticket and not going to the parks on our departure day.
> 
> How do conference tickets work?
> 4.  Do they expire?
> 5. Can DH hold onto the ticket for a future trip?
> 6. Still trying to see if we can upgrade my kids tickets to a Florida resident AP though my dad who is moving down there.
> 7.  If this winds up working out, should I go ahead and buy the 5 day ticket?
> 8. Would that offer any savings when upgrading them vs buying the three day ticket?


1. It's not really a "free day."
It's really a standard 5-day ticket, just discounted to the cost of a 4-day ticket.
2. Everyone in the family can buy a conference ticket. There are multiple "kinds" of conference tickets.
Some more of a bargain than others.
3. If that suits your wants and needs.
4. Yes.
5. Nope.
6. Maybe. If his timing of his resident status works.
7. If you think the timing will work.
8. Yes, but if you are just looking for more of a "discount" you'd even want to buy a
discount ticket with "more days" which would have a greater savings.
Again, the timing of the FL resident status *may be a gamble.*


----------



## disfanforlife

Robo said:


> 1. Nope. Once purchased, an AP certificate can be activated at a future date to an active AP at no additional charge.
> 2. CM was making up "rules."
> 3. Your choice. You can purchase either an AP certificate to keep for later use,
> -or- purchase an activated AP, ready to use at a park gate.
> 4. Could be.
> 5. Nothing has changed.
> You were just unlucky with your "finding" of CMs.


Thanks Robo. I am going to give it a try.


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> 1. It's not really a "free day."
> It's really a standard 5-day ticket, just discounted to the cost of a 4-day ticket.
> 2. Everyone in the family can buy a conference ticket. There are multiple "kinds" of conference tickets.
> Some more of a bargain than others.
> 3. If that suits your wants and needs.
> 4. Yes.
> 5. Nope.
> 6. Maybe. If his timing of his resident status works.
> 7. If you think the timing will work.
> 8. Yes, but if you are just looking for more of a "discount" you'd even want to buy a
> discount ticket with "more days" which would have a greater savings.
> Again, the timing of the FL resident status *may be a gamble.*


Can you clarify about the timing of the FL residency? Is there a time length that a new resident has to be living there before qualifying?


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> Can you clarify about the timing of the FL residency? Is there a time length that a new resident has to be living there before qualifying?


Nope.
But, you said...


JJ2017 said:


> Still trying to see if we can upgrade my kids tickets to a Florida resident AP though my dad who is moving down there. If this winds up working out...



So, if you don't know if/when he will be a resident (and have resident "proof" like a FL driver's license or a FL utility bill in his name, etc.)
it would be a gamble buying tickets that were not really needed for use, but just as a "savings" against
a _possible_ FL resident AP.


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> Nope.
> But, you said...
> 
> 
> So, if you don't know if/when he will be a resident (and have resident "proof" like a FL driver's license or a FL utility bill in his name, etc.)
> it would be a gamble buying tickets that were not really needed for use, but just as a "savings" against
> a _possible_ FL resident AP.


I see.  How does it work with part time residents?  He will most likely be purchasing in April.  But might not fully move in until the fall.


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> I see.  How does it work with part time residents?  He will most likely be purchasing in April.  But might not fully move in until the fall.



As I said, he needs to have a utility bill sent to a FL address with his name on it or a FL driver's license/photo ID (or a few other things for ID.)

*HERE* is the info regarding FL ID.

Without some sort of approved proof of actually living in FL (part-time or full-time,) Disney can't grant FL residence status.


----------



## ang79

Hi, I've got a question about tickets that are booked with a package (hotel/ticket) deal.  Back in October I booked via phone for a Magic Your Way package because the website was not working and I had some questions.  We are doing a split stay, starting at a Hilton Resort for 3 nights, then ending at Pop Century for 3 nights.  I purchased 4 days of tickets, with the intention of doing a park visit the day before we check into Pop Century.  The cast member who booked the reservation said that was fine to do.  I was able to do my 60 day fast pass selection for the days I am booked at Pop Century and thought that at 30 days I would be able to make fast passes for the day before we check in to Pop Century.  But it won't let me do that, so I called and the cast member I spoke to said the tickets are tied to my resort stay and that the only way I can use a park ticket before I check into the resort is to go to guest services at a park, resort, or Disney springs and ask them to change my tickets to flex tickets, but this will cost me more money.  She said she could not do that over the phone and she could not give me a price quote for how much extra it will cost.  This really annoys me, since I was originally told that I would be able to use the tickets the day before we check into Pop Century.  She said I will also not be able to make fast pass selections for that day until I am in the park that day, also super annoying.  Does this info sound accurate or should I call back and request something else?

To make it a bit clear, here is our schedule: Fly in Wed. and check into Hilton.  Disney parks on Fri.-Mon.  Check into Pop Century on Sat.  Fly home Tues. morning.


----------



## goofy78

I purchased our tickets through a discounted reseller and I am trying to figure out how much it will be to upgrade to AP's. I can't find the original ticket price from the links provided. Is there a way for me to figure this out before I ask a CM?


----------



## Robo

goofy78 said:


> I purchased our tickets through a discounted reseller and I am trying to figure out how much it will be to upgrade to AP's. I can't find the original ticket price from the links provided. Is there a way for me to figure this out before I ask a CM?



You don't use or need to know what you paid for the discounted ticket.
You just need to know the "DISNEY price" for the same kind of ticket.

See post #6 in the thread on which we are now posting for the equations for computing the costs.


----------



## Robo

ang79 said:


> Hi, I've got a question about tickets that are booked with a package (hotel/ticket) deal.
> Back *in October* I booked via phone for a *Magic Your Way package* because the website was not working and I had some questions.
> We are doing a split stay, starting at a Hilton Resort for 3 nights, then ending at Pop Century for 3 nights.  I purchased 4 days of tickets, with the intention of doing a park visit the day before we check into Pop Century.
> 2. The cast member who booked the reservation said that was fine to do.
> 3. I was able to do my 60 day fast pass selection for the days I am booked at Pop Century and
> 4. thought that at 30 days I would be able to make fast passes for the day before we check in to Pop Century.  But it won't let me do that, so I called and the cast member I spoke to said
> 5. the tickets are tied to my resort stay and that the only way I can use a park ticket before I check into the resort is to go to guest services at a park, resort, or Disney springs and ask them to change my tickets to flex tickets, but this will cost me more money.
> 6. She said she could not do that over the phone and she could not give me a price quote for how much extra it will cost.
> 7. This really annoys me, since I was originally told that I would be able to use the tickets the day before we check into Pop Century.
> 8. She said I will also not be able to make fast pass selections for that day until I am in the park that day, also super annoying.  Does this info sound accurate or should I call back and request something else?
> 
> To make it a bit clear, here is our schedule: Fly in Wed. and check into Hilton.  Disney parks on Fri.-Mon.  Check into Pop Century on Sat.  Fly home Tues. morning.


1. OK. If it's MYW, then you have "old" MYW tickets not subject to the "new" tickets' rules.
2. It will be OK, once you arrive at WDW to "activate" and USE those tickets before check-in.
3. Yup.
4. Nope.
5. That would be true of "NEW" tickets. You stated that you have "old" (MYW) tickets.
6. You don't want to do that, anyway.
7. You CAN do that. But, you can't make advance FP+ for any days before check-in, as the
tickets must be ACTIVATED, in person, after you arrive at WDW
for use on any days _prior to your package check-in date._
8. That's been the case with MYW "presort package" tickets for years.
You could have ordered tickets separately from a resort package and THEN
you could have made advance FP+ on any of those ticket days.


----------



## goofy78

Robo said:


> You don't use or need to know what you paid for the discounted ticket.
> You just need to know the "DISNEY price" for the same kind of ticket.
> 
> See post #6 in the thread on which we are now posting for the equations for computing the costs.



So if I click on the 2016 link for ticket prices the 5 day park hopper has a price from Disney of 435.59. My ticket was less than that. The maple leaf column says 415.75. I also paid less than that. Could it be an older ticket?


----------



## Robo

goofy78 said:


> So if I click on the 2016 link for ticket prices the 5 day park hopper has a price from Disney of 435.59. My ticket was less than that. The maple leaf column says 415.75. I also paid less than that. Could it be an older ticket?



Sorry, but I don't have a way to tell that.
All that matters is what was the Disney selling price for the kind of ticket that you have
at the time you bought the ticket.
(That assumes that the discounter was selling "current" tickets at the time you ordered your tickets.)


----------



## razsav

mousestruck said:


> Reporting back... We are at WDW now. On our second day, the MDE option gave me the option to upgrade to a Platinum AP (without DVC discount), but the value of my ticket was exactly what I antipated based on this thread. At first I thought it was wrong, but then I realized the noted value was before tax. I was able to upgrade successfully at AK, retaining my UT discount and getting DVC Gold AP.  So it appears you cannot upgrade to a DVC ticket through the app, but no problem “bridging” when upgrading one of the new date-based tickets.


Thanks for updating!  So, it went smooth, the cast member gave you the correct price right away?


----------



## mousestruck

razsav said:


> Thanks for updating!  So, it went smooth, the cast member gave you the correct price right away?


Yup. In fact, we interacted with two CMs because there was an issue with our Disney Rewards card. Both of them gave me the exact same price right off the bat. Kinda shocking... first time that happened!


----------



## Saad

If we are purchasing the discover tickets for Florida residents over the phone but don’t have an state id - as were planning to show our bank statements tied to FL - where would we pick up our tickets? At the hotel?


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Saad said:


> If we are purchasing the discover tickets for Florida residents over the phone but don’t have an state id - as were planning to show our bank statements tied to FL - where would we pick up our tickets? At the hotel?



No. You will pick up your tickets at guest services at whatever park you visit first.  It's there they will activate them once you prove residency. At the hotel however, if you have the FL resident rate, you'll have to show proof there to retain that rate.  I purchased my FL Discovery Tickets online.


----------



## Saad

Tiggerlover91 said:


> No. You will pick up your tickets at guest services at whatever park you visit first.  It's there they will activate them once you prove residency. At the hotel however, if you have the FL resident rate, you'll have to show proof there to retain that rate.  I purchased my FL Discovery Tickets online.


So we can’t add FPass selections until after we pick up tickets?


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Saad said:


> So we can’t add FPass selections until after we pick up tickets?



Not exactly
When I ordered my tickets online, they were linked to my MDE account.  I don't have anything physical yet. If you call, you should be given a confirmation number. Use that to link to MDE. Once you have that, tickets linked to MDE from purchase, you can make FP ressies


----------



## Saad

Tiggerlover91 said:


> Not exactly
> When I ordered my tickets online, they were linked to my MDE account.  I don't have anything physical yet. If you call, you should be given a confirmation number. Use that to link to MDE. Once you have that, tickets linked to MDE from purchase, you can make FP ressies


Helpful! And can we no longer pick up tickets from downtown Disney guest services?


----------



## Robo

Saad said:


> If we are purchasing the discover tickets for Florida residents over the phone but don’t have an state id - as were planning to show our bank statements tied to FL - where would we pick up our tickets? At the hotel?



If you are staying at a WDW resort, you will be getting free Magic Bands
so you don't need to actually pick up tickets.
I don't see why you could not show your FL ID and
pick up your tickets (if you still want them) at the resort concierge desk.
Guests can pick up all standard tickets there.
(I don't know if or why the tickets for this promotion would be excluded.)
You can certainly ask at the concierge desk when you arrive.



Saad said:


> Helpful! And can we no longer pick up tickets from downtown Disney guest services?



Yes, that is still an option.
The Guest Relations at Disney Springs (the new name for Downtown Disney) is called the Welcome Center.
Guests can take care of all ticket and AP functions there.

All that said, the first time you USE your FL Resident tickets 
you may need to show your proof of FL residency as you enter the park.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Robo said:


> If you are staying at a WDW resort, you will be getting free Magic Bands
> so you don't need to actually pick up tickets.
> *I don't see why you could not show your FL ID and
> pick up your tickets (if you still want them) at the resort concierge desk.
> Guests can pick up all standard tickets there.
> (I don't know if or why the tickets for this promotion would be excluded.)*
> You can certainly ask at the concierge desk when you arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is still an option.
> The Guest Relations at Disney Springs (the new name for Downtown Disney) is called the Welcome Center.
> Guests can take care of all ticket and AP functions there.
> 
> All that said, the first time you USE your FL Resident tickets
> you may need to show your proof of FL residency as you enter the park.



That was me @Robo  For some reason, I have in my head that FL residents have to do our ticket thing at guest services. I guess because I don't do physical tickets, but instead the Magicbands, I remember our trip back in 2015. I explained it to you already. So with that, could the bands have been activated at the resort desk?


----------



## Robo

Tiggerlover91 said:


> That was me @Robo  For some reason, I have in my head that FL residents have to do our ticket thing at guest services. I guess because I don't do physical tickets, but instead the Magicbands, I remember our trip back in 2015. I explained it to you already. So with that, could the bands have been activated at the resort desk?



MagicBands do not have to be activated.

The Concierge desk at WDW resorts actually ARE "Guest Services" (and up to a very few years ago, that's how they were labeled in signage.)
On the other hand, the windows at the parks and Disney Springs are "Guest *Relations*."
In most ticket situations, the Resort Concierge ("Guest Services") can handle much of the same operations as Guest Relations.

What makes Florida resident tickets unique is that normally, FL residents must show their proof
of FL residency the _first time_ they actually USE their tickets to enter a park.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Robo said:


> MagicBands do not have to be activated.
> The Concierge desk at WDW resorts actually ARE "Guest Services" (and up to a very few years ago, that's how they were labeled in signage.)
> On the other hand, the windows at the parks and Disney Springs are "Guest *Relations*."
> 
> *What makes Florida resident tickets unique is that normally, FL residents must show their proof
> of FL residency the first time they actually USE their tickets to enter a park.*




And there it is! Thank you! That's what I have in my head and just assume its Guest RELATIONS in the park is where FL residents have to do their ticket thing because of having to show ID first. (and thank you for the correction on which is which. It's been 4 years since I've been) The reason I ask does the band have to be activated at least in a resident's case is because of the situation I had with the tapping in and the light not going green.  I think I remember holding my band to something at Guest Relations after they saw proof of residency.  Husband did too and so did our son.  Either I held it to a "scanner" or they asked for the bands and did it themselves.


----------



## Robo

Tiggerlover91 said:


> And there it is! Thank you! That's what I have in my head and just assume its Guest RELATIONS in the park is where FL residents have to do their ticket thing because of having to show ID first. (and thank you for the correction on which is which. It's been 4 years since I've been) The reason I ask does the band have to be activated at least in a resident's case is because of the situation I had with the tapping in and the light not going green.  I think I remember holding my band to something at Guest Relations after they saw proof of residency.  Husband did too and so did our son.  Either I held it to a "scanner" or they asked for the bands and did it themselves.



It is not the MagicBand that needed to be activated. Once WDW issues a MB to a resort guest, it is already activated.
(Otherwise, guests flying into Orlando could not use their MBs to access Disney's magical Express at the airport in order
to take the bus to their WDW.)

What needed to occur with the FL resident ticket (that you were trying to ACCESS with your MB) is that the "system"
needed proof that YOU were a FL resident in order to activate the resident ticket for the first time.
That's to make sure that a FL resident was actually using a pre-purchased ticket.
Then, a finger scan (when the park gate was first entered) could be associated with that guest and that ticket.
After that first activation of the TICKET at the park, the residency proof (along with the finger scan) would remain valid until the ticket was finally all used (or it expired.)


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Robo said:


> It is not the MagicBand that needed to be activated. Once WDW issues a MB to a resort guest, it is already activated.
> (Otherwise, guests flying into Orlando could not use their MBs to access Disney's magical Express at the airport in order
> to take the bus to their WDW.)
> 
> What needed to occur with the FL resident ticket (that you were trying to ACCESS with your MB) is that the "system"
> needed proof that YOU were a FL resident in order to activate the resident ticket for the first time.
> That's to make sure that a FL resident was actually using a pre-purchased ticket.
> Then, a finger scan (when the park gate was first entered) could be associated with that guest and that ticket.
> After that first activation of the TICKET at the park, the residency proof (along with the finger scan) would remain valid until the ticket was finally all used (or it expired.)



Understood! Thank you for the explanation!


----------



## Pembo

I'm confused.  I've read the sticky about upgrades and price bridging but still confused. 

We booked our room/ticket package before the price increase in October. IF I want to add a ticket day once we check in, will I be paying the old price to upgrade ($10) or will it be calculated on the current ticket price? (which would be more like $47)


----------



## babesboo99

We arrive in October and my kids have a few tournaments going on that will cost some money.  So, I was wondering can I buy 1 ticket a week or 1 ticket every other week or do they have to be bought all at once  I would need 4- 8 day park hoppers?


----------



## Robo

Pembo said:


> I'm confused.  I've read the sticky about upgrades and price bridging but still confused.
> 
> We booked our room/ticket package before the price increase in October. IF I want to add a ticket day once we check in, will I be paying the old price to upgrade ($10) or will it be calculated on the current ticket price? (which would be more like $47)



New price.
You would use options "*C*" below to compute the cost.

Copied from post $6 in this thread ...

Ticket bought as part of a WDW Resort Package:
*A __* Created BEFORE Feb.12,2017 - *(2016) *Prices *HERE.*
*B __* Created BETWEEN Feb.12,2017 & Feb.11,2018 *(2017) *Prices *HERE.*
*C __ *Created BETWEEN Feb.11,2018 & Oct.16,2018. *(Early 2018) *Price list *HERE.*
*D __ *Created ON and AFTER Oct.16,2018. *(Late 2018) *Price list *HERE.*
_________________________________________

*A __________*
Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2016 *Price list *HERE**.*
Subtract that 2016 price from the *current *2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT. *2018 *Price list *HERE.*
*Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*

*B __________*
Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2017 *Price list *HERE**.*
Subtract that 2017 price from the *current *2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT.  *2018 *Price list *HERE.*
*Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*

*C __________*
Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *early* *2018 *Price list *HERE.*
Subtract that early 2018 price from the *current *full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT on the current *late* *2018 *Price list *HERE.
Pay that difference price for the upgrade.

D __________*
Find the full Disney current 2018 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *late 2018* *Price list HERE.*
Subtract that 2018 price from the current full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT on the (same) *late 2018* Price list.
*Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*

__________________________________________


----------



## Robo

babesboo99 said:


> We arrive in October and my kids have a few tournaments going on that will cost some money.  So, I was wondering can I buy 1 ticket a week or 1 ticket every other week or do they have to be bought all at once  I would need 4- 8 day park hoppers?


If you are not a Florida resident (which have different rules...)
Any un-used "days" on multi-day ticket will expire a specified number of days after any day on that ticket is first used.
The _maximum_ number of days a multi-day ticket will last until it's unused assists expire is 14 days.
There are also many various _other_ rules that apply to the kinds of tickets offered.

You may or may not yet know your plans on these trips, 
but you do need to ultimately be more specific 
about your exact needs for tickets so that we can be
more specific as to your choices.


----------



## Eastern

Should I buy an AP direct from Disney or buy an UT ticket and upgrade to AP at the parks? 

Which is the best UT ticket to buy and then upgrade?

Is the price bridging more complicated since the tickets now have start and expiration dates?


----------



## Robo

Eastern said:


> 1. Should I buy an AP direct from Disney or buy an UT ticket and upgrade to AP at the parks?
> 2. Which is the best UT ticket to buy and then upgrade?
> 3. Is the price bridging more complicated since the tickets now have start and expiration dates?


1. Up to you.
2. Any ticket with the most savings. (Usually a longer Park Hopper.)
The ticket listing on the UT site openly lists the savings on each ticket shown.
3. Not specifically. When you upgrade to AP the date on the ticket is no longer a factor.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Eastern said:


> Should I buy an AP direct from Disney or buy an UT ticket and upgrade to AP at the parks?
> 
> Which is the best UT ticket to buy and then upgrade?
> 
> Is the price bridging more complicated since the tickets now have start and expiration dates?


How important is it to you that you be able to use your ticket to make fastpasses if your plans were to change?
You can save about $49 if you buy an UT ticket (subtract $20 from what they save you save if you weren't buying at the gate anyway).
Price bridging shouldn't be complicated but it can be.  I've had to visit 4 different locations to get it right (it helps if they haven't had a price increase since you bought your ticket).
If you can find a decent discount on Disney gift cards you might be able to beat that ~9% savings of buying from UT by buying direct, and the unused AP won't expire until 2030+


----------



## babesboo99

We are going the end of October.  we are going for 8 days, 2 adults and 2 children age 12.  tickets will not get there first use till Oct 28th  I just want to know if I can buy one a week or do they have to be bought all at once.


----------



## Robo

babesboo99 said:


> We are going the end of October.  we are going for 8 days, 2 adults and 2 children age 12.
> 1. tickets will not get there first use till Oct 28th
> 2. I just want to know if I can buy one a week or do they have to be bought all at once.


1. OK.
How many days* in the parks* will you want during that trip?
2. You want to buy multi-day tickets that will be valid for all of the days that you want to go into a theme park.
You will not want to buy more than a single ticket per person,
so you would buy _one ticket per person,_
that one ticket being valid for multiple days in the parks.
Again, how many days in the parks, per person, will you need during that trip?


----------



## babesboo99

Robo said:


> 1. OK.
> How many days* in the parks* will you want during that trip?
> 2. You want to buy multi-day tickets that will be valid for all of the days that you want to go into a theme park.
> You will not want to buy more than a single ticket per person,
> so you would buy _one ticket per person,_
> that one ticket being valid for multiple days in the parks.
> Again, how many days in the parks, per person, will you need during that
> 
> 
> since we arrive on the 28th we were thinking an 8 day park hopper ticket for each  for Oct 28th -4th since we are leaving on the 5th of Nov


----------



## CarolynFH

babesboo99 said:


> We are going the end of October.  we are going for 8 days, 2 adults and 2 children age 12.  tickets will not get there first use till Oct 28th  I just want to know if I can buy one a week or do they have to be bought all at once.



If you mean can you buy your ticket this week, 2nd adult’s ticket two weeks from now, 1st child’s ticket two weeks after that, etc.,  yes you can. The only requirement is for everyone to have a ticket in MDE before you begin making FPs.

Of course each ticket has to be valid for the dates you plan to use them.


----------



## babesboo99

CarolynFH said:


> If you mean can you buy your ticket this week, 2nd adult’s ticket two weeks from now, 1st child’s ticket two weeks after that, etc.,  yes you can. The only requirement is for everyone to have a ticket in MDE before you begin making FPs.



Thank you..


----------



## Robo

babesboo99 said:
			
		

> since we arrive on the 28th we were thinking an 8 day park hopper ticket for each for Oct 28th -4th since we are leaving on the 5th of Nov.



OK. That'll work.
You'd buy 8-day tickets that have a start-date on Oct. 28.
(An 8-day ticket is valid for use on 8 individual days, over the course of 12 days.)


And, yes, you can buy individual tickets at any time.
They do not need to be "connected to" or bought at the same time as tickets for any other family member or other person traveling with you.


----------



## babesboo99

Robo said:


> OK. That'll work.
> You'd buy 8-day tickets that have a start-date on Oct. 28.
> (An 8-day ticket is valid for use on 8 individual days, over the course of 12 days.)
> 
> 
> And, yes, you can buy individual tickets at any time.
> They do not need to be "connected to" or bought at the same time as tickets for any other family member or other person traveling with you.



Thank you


----------



## disfanforlife

Robo said:


> 1. Nope. Once purchased, an AP certificate can be activated at a future date to an active AP at no additional charge.
> 2. CM was making up "rules."
> 3. Your choice. You can purchase either an AP certificate to keep for later use,
> -or- purchase an activated AP, ready to use at a park gate.
> 4. Could be.
> 5. Nothing has changed.
> You were just unlucky with your "finding" of CMs.



Reporting back. Went GR again this morning. Everything worked as expected and I received the price exactly as you listed in the pricing thread. And the CM this time did say the certificates could be activated any time with no additional cost even if there is a price increase.


----------



## Pembo

Robo said:


> New price.
> You would use options "*C*" below to compute the cost.
> 
> Copied from post $6 in this thread ...
> 
> Ticket bought as part of a WDW Resort Package:
> *A __* Created BEFORE Feb.12,2017 - *(2016) *Prices *HERE.*
> *B __* Created BETWEEN Feb.12,2017 & Feb.11,2018 *(2017) *Prices *HERE.*
> *C __ *Created BETWEEN Feb.11,2018 & Oct.16,2018. *(Early 2018) *Price list *HERE.*
> *D __ *Created ON and AFTER Oct.16,2018. *(Late 2018) *Price list *HERE.*
> _________________________________________
> 
> *A __________*
> Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2016 *Price list *HERE**.*
> Subtract that 2016 price from the *current *2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT. *2018 *Price list *HERE.*
> *Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*
> 
> *B __________*
> Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2017 *Price list *HERE**.*
> Subtract that 2017 price from the *current *2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT.  *2018 *Price list *HERE.*
> *Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*
> 
> *C __________*
> Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *early* *2018 *Price list *HERE.*
> Subtract that early 2018 price from the *current *full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT on the current *late* *2018 *Price list *HERE.
> Pay that difference price for the upgrade.
> 
> D __________*
> Find the full Disney current 2018 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *late 2018* *Price list HERE.*
> Subtract that 2018 price from the current full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT on the (same) *late 2018* Price list.
> *Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*
> 
> __________________________________________



Sorry Robo but your information was incorrect. I called this morning and was able to add an extra day for only $31 for the 3 of us. Glad I made the call.


----------



## KNOTTGOOFY

We should fall under C on the upgrade calculation.  My question is when to upgrade.  We purchased an 8 day one park ticket from UT October 14, 2018 before the new pricing.  Can we upgrade at guest services at our resort or do we need to use the ticket first to get the proper pricing on the upgrade.  We will be at the parks for 10 days and want to be able to try to get fast passes as soon as possible


----------



## Robo

KNOTTGOOFY said:


> We should fall under C on the upgrade calculation.  My question is when to upgrade.  We purchased an 8 day one park ticket from UT October 14, 2018 before the new pricing.  Can we upgrade at guest services at our resort or do we need to use the ticket first to get the proper pricing on the upgrade.  We will be at the parks for 10 days and want to be able to try to get fast passes as soon as possible


Using a ticket (or not) before upgrading does not affect the ability to upgrade (or the cost.)
You can try upgrading at the resort concierge desk.


----------



## KNOTTGOOFY

Thanks Robo


----------



## TheJasonStation

Hi. I'm sure the answer to this is somewhere in this thread, but I don't think I was searching with the correct keywords. I am looking to change my 1-day tickets to 2-day tickets. The extra day I want to add is the day prior to my current tickets. I went into MDE to make a change to my tickets, from a 1-day ticket on March 14th to a 2-day ticket that would begin on March 13th. For my family of 4, this change saves me ~$30 compared to just purchasing March 13th separately. 

My question is, by doing this will I lose the FPs I have already scheduled for the 14th? MDE says "If you change ticket dates and you previously made FP+ selections, you will need to make new FP+ selections for any new dates you'll be visiting the parks." I am technically changing my ticket date from March 14th to March 13th, but the 14th falls into the window for my 2-day tickets. I would gladly eat the $30 if I have to in order to keep my FPs. Anyone know if I will lose my FPs?


----------



## Robo

TheJasonStation said:


> Hi. I'm sure the answer to this is somewhere in this thread, but I don't think I was searching with the correct keywords. I am looking to change my 1-day tickets to 2-day tickets. The extra day I want to add is the day prior to my current tickets. I went into MDE to make a change to my tickets, from a 1-day ticket on March 14th to a 2-day ticket that would begin on March 13th. For my family of 4, this change saves me ~$30 compared to just purchasing March 13th separately.
> 
> My question is, by doing this will I lose the FPs I have already scheduled for the 14th? MDE says "If you change ticket dates and you previously made FP+ selections, you will need to make new FP+ selections for any new dates you'll be visiting the parks." I am technically changing my ticket date from March 14th to March 13th, but the 14th falls into the window for my 2-day tickets. I would gladly eat the $30 if I have to in order to keep my FPs. Anyone know if I will lose my FPs?


You won't lose your current FPs by adding a day, as long as you still have a valid ticket for the day on which you
already booked those FPs.

 to the DISboards, *TheJasonStation!*


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

Sooo, I’ve been reading a few posts on upgrading tickets, and I’m hoping someone could check my math.  I can get 4 tickets through Airmiles - they are Canadian resident, 5 day base tickets. I would like to add hoppers to them.  I calculated that 4x 5 day base Canadian resident tickets is $1400 ish and 4x 5 day +hopper regular tickets are $1987 ish - so about $600 ish I would have to pay.  One post I read said they had to pay $279 PER TICKET to upgrade to hoppers.


----------



## Robo

crazyfordisney2000 said:


> Sooo, I’ve been reading a few posts on upgrading tickets, and I’m hoping someone could check my math.  I can get 4 tickets through Airmiles - they are Canadian resident, 5 day base tickets. I would like to add hoppers to them.  I calculated that 4x 5 day base Canadian resident tickets is $1400 ish and 4x 5 day +hopper regular tickets are $1987 ish - so about $600 ish I would have to pay.  One post I read said they had to pay $279 PER TICKET to upgrade to hoppers.



Is there no option for directly buying Canadian resident, 5 day *Hopper* tickets?

(I don't have any reference for what is offered only to Canadian residents.)


----------



## Robo

KNOTTGOOFY said:


> Thanks Robo



 to the DISboards, *KNOTTGOOFY!*


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

Robo said:


> Is there no option for directly buying Canadian resident, 5 day *Hopper* tickets?
> 
> (I don't have any reference for what is offered only to Canadian residents.)


There is an option to purchase them, but no option for tickets with hoppers through Airmiles, at least not right now.  We have just enough Airmiles for 4 tickets now, but once this deal is over, my guess is the standard tickets will be available, but will cost more Airmiles.


----------



## Simba06

Just to provide another positive data point...yesterday I was able to upgrade to an AP from a 7 day PH bought from undercover tourist right before the price increase last fall. They applied my previously purchased Memory Maker, and bridged the price of the ticket correctly. Very smooth process!


----------



## Robo

crazyfordisney2000 said:


> There is an option to purchase them, but no option for tickets with hoppers through Airmiles, at least not right now.  We have just enough Airmiles for 4 tickets now, but once this deal is over, my guess is the standard tickets will be available, but will cost more Airmiles.


I'm sorry, but I just don't know how (or if) the Canadian tickets (bought via Airmiles) are handled regarding upgrades.


----------



## siren0119

Simba06 said:


> Just to provide another positive data point...yesterday I was able to upgrade to an AP from a 7 day PH bought from undercover tourist right before the price increase last fall. They applied my previously purchased Memory Maker, and bridged the price of the ticket correctly. Very smooth process!



That's really good to know  - I was wondering if they would also apply the purchase price of the Memory Maker AND the ticket value to the AP cost. I had held off on adding MM to our August trip because we are considering upgrading to AP, but I was concerned about making the decision to add it in time to still get the discount if we decide NOT to do APs


----------



## KirbyLouWho

Okay I'm feeling dumb. I'm sure the answer to this is here, but I'm struggling with the correct keywords...

I have an AP that expires this Sunday 3/10. My daughter is cheering at the IASC competition this weekend. We won't be making as many trips to the World this year, so rather than upgrade, I purchased the 3 day hopper pass (with ESPN admission) through Varsity/the competition. I've been assured that using this ticket to enter ESPN won't take any park days off the hopper. Here's where I'm looking for reassurance. Because of my AP expiring, I can only make FP on it through Sunday. I won't be able to make any FP with my 3day until I physically pick it up from the competition registration center & link it to my account, which I plan to do when I arrive Thursday night. Originally, my daughter was going to have practice on Friday, so we wouldn't have any park time until Monday, but the coaches waited too long to book flights so now Friday is a free day (yay!) and we are planning to have a chill day at EPCOT. Can someone please reassure my paranoid, anxious self, that the system is "smart" enough to "know" that when I enter the park Friday it needs to used my AP and not any days off that newly added 3day?


Sorry if any of this is convoluted or confusing. I'm relatively sure I'm getting worried over nothing, but that's anxiety for you.


----------



## anorman

I purchased 4 Canadian Resident tickets for myself and my family for our upcoming trip to Florida in August; staying offsite. When I look in the MDE app I see the tickets that I purchased indicating that they are Can Res tkts and I see our Magicbands linked to each family member from our onsite trip 2 years ago as well as ticket numbers linked to each family member (separate from the Can Res tkts)....
1. Will we still need to go to Guest Relations at our first park to verify we are Canadian residents or are we good to go if we don't need physical tickets because of the MBs. 
2. Also, the ticket numbers on the tickets linked in MDE to the MBs do not match the exchange vouchers they sent me. Does this mean they are not actually linked and that these may be my old ticket numbers from our trip 2 years ago?


----------



## PolyRob

KirbyLouWho said:


> Okay I'm feeling dumb. I'm sure the answer to this is here, but I'm struggling with the correct keywords...
> 
> I have an AP that expires this Sunday 3/10. My daughter is cheering at the IASC competition this weekend. We won't be making as many trips to the World this year, so rather than upgrade, I purchased the 3 day hopper pass (with ESPN admission) through Varsity/the competition. I've been assured that using this ticket to enter ESPN won't take any park days off the hopper. Here's where I'm looking for reassurance. Because of my AP expiring, I can only make FP on it through Sunday. I won't be able to make any FP with my 3day until I physically pick it up from the competition registration center & link it to my account, which I plan to do when I arrive Thursday night. Originally, my daughter was going to have practice on Friday, so we wouldn't have any park time until Monday, but the coaches waited too long to book flights so now Friday is a free day (yay!) and we are planning to have a chill day at EPCOT. Can someone please reassure my paranoid, anxious self, that the system is "smart" enough to "know" that when I enter the park Friday it needs to used my AP and not any days off that newly added 3day?
> 
> 
> Sorry if any of this is convoluted or confusing. I'm relatively sure I'm getting worried over nothing, but that's anxiety for you.


The system is not smart enough to know this is what you want to do. You need to go to guest relations and ensure your AP is prioritized over the 3-day ticket.


----------



## KirbyLouWho

PolyRob said:


> The system is not smart enough to know this is what you want to do. You need to go to guest relations and ensure your AP is prioritized over the 3-day ticket.




hmm.. bummer. In that case I may wait to add mine until after I've entered EPCOT Friday morning. At this point I'm not really concerned with a 12-ish hour difference in when I do it, but I'd rather not risk messing anything up.


----------



## pix13dust

I need some help! I’m pretty well versed in Disney BUT tickets just confuse me?!  I read the first few pages and the last few pages but I just don’t undtand upgrades. 

We are a family of 4, all Disney adults. I won 20 park hopper tickets. Can I upgrade those to 4 annual passes? About how much would it be? 
Thanks for any advise!


----------



## Robo

anorman said:


> I purchased 4 Canadian Resident tickets for myself and my family for our upcoming trip to Florida in August; staying offsite. When I look in the MDE app I see the tickets that I purchased indicating that they are Can Res tkts and I see our Magicbands linked to each family member from our onsite trip 2 years ago as well as ticket numbers linked to each family member (separate from the Can Res tkts)....
> 1. Will we still need to go to Guest Relations at our first park to verify we are Canadian residents or are we good to go if we don't need physical tickets because of the MBs.
> 2. Also, the ticket numbers on the tickets linked in MDE to the MBs do not match the exchange vouchers they sent me. Does this mean they are not actually linked and that these may be my old ticket numbers from our trip 2 years ago?


1. Go to the park gates and try to enter as usual with your MB. If there does need to be an ID, you'll find out at that point.
(Or, if you have some spare time before you go to a park, stop at any Guest Relations and ask.)
2. You'll need to call Disney to verify that.


----------



## Robo

pix13dust said:


> I need some help! I’m pretty well versed in Disney BUT tickets just confuse me?!  I read the first few pages and the last few pages but I just don’t undtand upgrades.
> 
> We are a family of 4, all Disney adults. I won 20 park hopper tickets. Can I upgrade those to 4 annual passes? About how much would it be?
> Thanks for any advise!



It is very likely that the tickets you won cannot be upgraded.

The kind of tickets that Disney offers for groups for various fundraisers are considered "comp" (complimentary) tickets and have no upgrade value.

If you got 20 one-day tickets, they are almost certainly "comp" tickets.


----------



## PolyRob

KirbyLouWho said:


> hmm.. bummer. In that case I may wait to add mine until after I've entered EPCOT Friday morning. At this point I'm not really concerned with a 12-ish hour difference in when I do it, but I'd rather not risk messing anything up.


If you wanted to select FP+ for your other days, waiting to link will restrict you. If that doesn't matter, then you can wait to link and avoid going to GR.


----------



## pix13dust

Robo said:


> It is very likely that the tickets you won cannot be upgraded.
> 
> The kind of tickets that Disney offers for groups for various fundraisers are considered "comp" (complimentary) tickets and have no upgrade value.
> 
> If you got 20 one-day tickets, they are almost certainly "comp" tickets.



Thanks for the reply! I don’t have them yet, I’ll take a look at them when they arrive later this week.


----------



## KirbyLouWho

PolyRob said:


> If you wanted to select FP+ for your other days, waiting to link will restrict you. If that doesn't matter, then you can wait to link and avoid going to GR.



That's what I'm saying, ultimately I'm not worried about how much of a difference 7pm Thursday night vs 9am Friday morning will make in making FP for Monday-Wed. We've been enough recently that we're not insistent on getting them for any of the major headliners, if something pops up for those using TGM then great, if not, no big deal. Thanks for the help! xx


----------



## TheJasonStation

Robo said:


> You won't lose your current FPs by adding a day, as long as you still have a valid ticket for the day on which you
> already booked those FPs.
> 
> to the DISboards, *TheJasonStation!*



Thank you Robo!


----------



## princessfionasmom

Sorry if this has been answered before.  I read thru a few pages in the beginning and did not find the answer.  We have military salute tickets that we are using in April during some dates that the gold pass is blocked out. My question is on the last day of using our military ticket, on the way out can we upgrade our tickets to gold or do we have to do platinum?  The dates we would next use the pass are not blocked out. Planning out how much I  Disney gift cards
I need to buy at Target to cover the cost.  TIA!!


----------



## Robo

princessfionasmom said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before.  I read thru a few pages in the beginning and did not find the answer.  We have military salute tickets that we are using in April during some dates that the gold pass is blocked out.
> My question is on the last day of using our military ticket, on the way out can we upgrade our tickets to gold or do we have to do platinum?
> The dates we would next use the pass are not blocked out...


You can upgrade to any level of AP you like (even though you used the original tickets during a blackout period.)


----------



## princessfionasmom

Robo said:


> You can upgrade to any level of AP you like (even though you used the original tickets during a blackout period.)


Fantastic!!  Thank you so much for the quick response!


----------



## Babsy

Hi!

are you able to purchase entrance to a water park only? If you went to the gate how much would it be per adult? (in late September) Thank you?


----------



## Robo

Babsy said:


> Hi!
> 
> are you able to purchase entrance to a water park only? If you went to the gate how much would it be per adult? (in late September) Thank you?



Yes.

The admission price is found on the usual www.disneyworld.com ticket site:
(I don't know if there is an "at-the-gate" up charge for WP tickets.)


----------



## JJ2017

If my kids have Florida Resident APs, and me and my husband do not have APs, do we get free parking at the parks and AP hotel discount opportunities?


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> If my kids have Florida Resident APs, and me and my husband do not have APs, do we get free parking at the parks and AP hotel discount opportunities?



If their FL resident APs offer those perks, then yes.


----------



## Babsy

Robo said:


> Yes.
> 
> The admission price is found on the usual www.disneyworld.com ticket site:
> (I don't know if there is an "at-the-gate" up charge for WP tickets.)
> 
> View attachment 386768




Thanks ROBO!! You are the best!


----------



## finleyd

I purchased a 6 day ticket without park hopper, if I chose to go to one park in the morning and another park at night can I use another one of my tickets for the evening park?


----------



## PolyRob

finleyd said:


> I purchased a 6 day ticket without park hopper, if I chose to go to one park in the morning and another park at night can I use another one of my tickets for the evening park?


Unfortunately, no. One park per day unless you have the park hopper option.


----------



## momtwoboys

What's the current method on upgrading pricing? Bought old 7 day hoppers before all this date pricing stuff happened. They are linked to mde, and wanted to upgrade 2 7 day hoppers to 2 Platinum AP Adult passes, need to figure out what they will base my 7 day hoppers on for value? I want to be prepared with a correct cost before trying. thanks!


----------



## PrincessP

I have read through the ticket sticky and learned so much. I have a question to which I could not find the answer.

I purchased Undercover Tourist tickets (5 day PH before date specified pricing went into effect). They are linked in my MDE under my name. I would like to upgrade to an annual pass, wanting my activation date to be in Sept.

I would like to upgrade to AP sooner in case the SWGE opening leads to AP offers during my trip. (I read another post where someone booked a TSL AP event when they had AP that wasn’t activated until after they booked the AP event).

My husband often travels to Orlando on business. Can he upgrade my tix to an AP for me  while there? Or is that something I have to my do my self in person?


----------



## Robo

momtwoboys said:


> What's the current method on upgrading pricing? Bought old 7 day hoppers before all this date pricing stuff happened. They are linked to mde, and wanted to upgrade 2 7 day hoppers to 2 Platinum AP Adult passes, need to figure out what they will base my 7 day hoppers on for value? I want to be prepared with a correct cost before trying. thanks!



Read post #6 in the thread on which we are now posting.


----------



## Robo

PrincessP said:


> I purchased Undercover Tourist tickets (5 day PH before date specified pricing went into effect). They are linked in my MDE under my name. I would like to upgrade to an annual pass, wanting my activation date to be in Sept...
> My husband often travels to Orlando on business. Can he upgrade my tix to an AP for me  while there? Or is that something I have to my do my self in person?


He can go to any WDW Guest Relations and upgrade your UT tickets (in your MDX account) to AP *certificates *("vouchers.")

An AP certificate is a UNACTIVATED annual pass which is valid until at least the year 2030.

Once you have the AP certificates, you can hold onto them (in your MDX account,)
and can activate them into APs, in-person (each adult will need a photo ID,)
during any future trip to WDW (up until at least the year 2030.)


----------



## PrincessP

Robo said:


> He can go to any WDW Guest Relations and upgrade your UT tickets to AP *certificates *("vouchers.")



Awesome!  Thank you so very much, @Robo!!


----------



## Robo

PrincessP said:


> Awesome!  Thank you so very much, @Robo!!


You're welcome.
(I also added many more specifics to that reply.)


----------



## KNOTTGOOFY

i have an off the wall ticket value questions.  For anyone familiar with Disney's Magic Kingdom ticketing booklets in the 70's, i have a ticket booklet from 1976 or 1977 with an unused coupon good for one ride within a category.  Would this ticket have any value as far as converting to a new ticket or just a keepsake.


----------



## PrincessP

Robo said:


> You're welcome.
> (I also added many more specifics to that reply.)



Thank you for the extra and specific details. Your sticky is so thorough which also gives those details so I appreciate you taking even more time to make sure I got them. Your wisdom is always appreciated!


----------



## Robo

KNOTTGOOFY said:


> i have an off the wall ticket value questions.  For anyone familiar with Disney's Magic Kingdom ticketing booklets in the 70's, i have a ticket booklet from 1976 or 1977 with an unused coupon good for one ride within a category.  Would this ticket have any value as far as converting to a new ticket or just a keepsake.



It would be worth, at WDW, about the paper it's written on. 
(Likely in the ballpark of $5.00.)

But as a keepsake (or for a collector of such things,) it has the value of whatever something in that category is worth.


----------



## KNOTTGOOFY

Thanks.  I was just curious.  I've had it since I was a teenager.


----------



## Robo

KNOTTGOOFY said:


> Thanks.  I was just curious.  I've had it since I was a teenager.



I had some of those, too.
But, I *used* them all up in MK, back in the day.


----------



## momtwoboys

so if I understood right, they still use the current gate price and  subtract the Ap cost and that would be whatwe pay? I went back to #6 and read and think thats what I took from it.


----------



## Robo

momtwoboys said:


> so if I understood right, they still use the current gate price and  subtract the Ap cost and that would be whatwe pay? I went back to #6 and read and think thats what I took from it.


Not actually the GATE price, but the price if you were to order your tickets from the DisneyWorld.com website ticket pages.
The price listed on the web.
(The GATE price has an extra fee tacked on for buying at the gate.)


----------



## momtwoboys

Robo said:


> Not actually the GATE price, but the price if you were to order your tickets from the DisneyWorld.com website ticket pages.
> The price listed on the web.
> (The GATE price has an extra fee tacked on for buying at the gate.)


Thanks so much! So the online price for 2 adults is $1,156.12  I priced out the AP's at $1,904.22 for 2 so the price I should expect to pay is $748.10 total to upgrade 2 adults! I think I got it! We are DVC but resale so guessing no discount on Ap's although over the phone just now I was quoted $797.69 each adult ticket.


----------



## Saad

Posted this in an old thread, so maybe better suited here -- 

We just bought our discover tickets. Now - how do we link them to our my disney experience app and begin choosing fast pass slots?


----------



## Robo

Saad said:


> Posted this in an old thread, so maybe better suited here --
> 
> We just bought our discover tickets. Now - how do we link them to our my disney experience app and begin choosing fast pass slots?



How and from whom did you buy them?


----------



## Saad

Robo said:


> How and from whom did you buy them?


Disney.com


----------



## Robo

Saad said:


> Disney.com


If you bought them "through" your MyDisneyExperience account, the tickets should already be linked to
(and seen in) your account.

If not, just go to the tickets section in your MDX and input the confirmation number you were given when you bought the tickets.

You can book FP+ when you reach 60 days before your WDW resort check-in, 
or, if you are not staying at a WDW resort, you can book FP+ 30 days before the first day you chose to visit a park.


----------



## caribbeandream

I'm trying to figure out if my unused tickets have expiration dates and if so, when.  I purchased 2-Day Ticket with Admission to 1 Park Per Day *before* the new system went into effect.  I purchased them online on the WDW site and they are linked to MDE.


----------



## Robo

caribbeandream said:


> I'm trying to figure out if my unused tickets have expiration dates and if so, when.  I purchased 2-Day Ticket with Admission to 1 Park Per Day *before* the new system went into effect.  I purchased them online on the WDW site and they are linked to MDE.



Tickets with expiration dates have been sold for the past several years.

Tickets bought during _most_ of the year 2018 will expire on Dec. 31, 2019.


----------



## pix13dust

Robo said:


> It is very likely that the tickets you won cannot be upgraded.
> 
> The kind of tickets that Disney offers for groups for various fundraisers are considered "comp" (complimentary) tickets and have no upgrade value.
> 
> If you got 20 one-day tickets, they are almost certainly "comp" tickets.



Thanks for your help! I got my tickets yesterday and they are definately comp tickets.  No upgrade available but we will certainly enjoy them


----------



## caribbeandream

Robo said:


> Tickets with expiration dates have been sold for the past several years.
> 
> Tickets bought during _most_ of the year 2018 will expire on Dec. 31, 2019.



Thank you for your reply!


----------



## katepass72

Scrolling through ticket questions as surely this has come up before, but haven't found an answer yet - we purchased the 4 parks/4 days tickets for this summer, but I'm wondering if these can be upgraded w/ park hoppers after we check in?  Not sure we NEED park hoppers yet this time, but would like the option to upgrade .  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

katepass72 said:


> Scrolling through ticket questions as surely this has come up before, but haven't found an answer yet - we purchased the 4 parks/4 days tickets for this summer, but I'm wondering if these can be upgraded w/ park hoppers after we check in?  Not sure we NEED park hoppers yet this time, but would like the option to upgrade .  Thanks!



If they can be upgraded  (they likely can be,) you would not save (or lose) any money in the upgrade, 
as those tickets were purchased directly from Disney.
(Tickets purchased directly from Disney are not "price bridged.")
So, you'd end up paying the same amount (in total) as if you had purchased a regular full-price 4 day hopper from the start.


----------



## katepass72

Robo said:


> If they can be upgraded  (they likely can be,) you would not save (or lose) any money in the upgrade,
> as those tickets were purchased directly from Disney.
> (Tickets purchased directly from Disney are not "price bridged.")
> So, you'd end up paying the same amount (in total) as if you had purchased a regular full-price 4 day hopper from the start.


Got it - thank you for the reply!


----------



## MIDisFan

I bought and linked discounted tickets to MDE yesterday. Looking at my account today shows they will credit me yesterdays DW website price to add a day to my ticket, not current price. So yesterday was $10 before tax to add a day and today with the price increase it is $108. Yikes. Is this a case where I need to use the ticket at a park first then go to guest relations to upgrade or is Disney tracking ticket purchases better these days with MDE?


----------



## Robo

MIDisFan said:


> I bought and linked discounted tickets to MDE yesterday. Looking at my account today shows they will credit me yesterdays DW website price to add a day to my ticket, not current price. So yesterday was $10 before tax to add a day and today with the price increase it is $108. Yikes. Is this a case where I need to use the ticket at a park first then go to guest relations to upgrade or is Disney tracking ticket purchases better these days with MDE?


Using a ticket (or not) before upgrading  does not affect the price or abilty to upgrade.


----------



## truetink

Hi all!  I have the situation many have encountered before - your annual pass expires in the middle of the trip preventing you from making fastpasses for all the days of your trip on the same days as the rest of your party (in this case, on site 60 days prior).  Previously and as recently as for a February 2019 trip I was able to call and speak with someone who could renew the pass early (another family members pass at that time).  This weekend when I called they spent well over an hour (including a call back) and said something new with the system wouldn't allow that.  Since ticket prices are going to continue to go up, up, up - could I just buy a new nonactivated annual pass that I could use sometime in the future to make my fastpasses at 60 days prior to my trip and then renew my annual pass at the 60 day before expiration mark?

Thoughts?  (Robo - of-course you know I'm hedging toward your unwavering expertise)


----------



## MIDisFan

Robo said:


> Using a ticket (or not) before upgrading  does not affect the price or abilty to upgrade.



Was there ever a time that it did? I recall a few years ago being advised to use my MYW tickets before upgrading to an AP. I guess I won't be so quick to link my tickets to MDE next time. lol. Had I waited a day they would have had a higher value towards an AP assuming Discount tickets can still be upgraded at current DW webstite pricing.


----------



## Robo

MIDisFan said:


> Was there ever a time that it did? I recall a few years ago being advised to use my MYW tickets before upgrading to an AP. I guess I won't be so quick to link my tickets to MDE next time. lol. Had I waited a day they would have had a higher value towards an AP assuming Discount tickets can still be upgraded at current DW webstite pricing.


AFAIK, when you decide to link a ticket doesn’t affect it’s upgrade cost. Only the date on which a ticket was originally minted (created, printed) by Disney will determine its place in upgrade status.


----------



## chaoskids

Hello. I hope someone can help. I looked through this thread but Im just not sure of the answer. If I buy a 9 day date based ticket today from UT, what credit will be given for an upgrade to AP in July? The price I paid UT, Disney’s price the day the ticket was printed, or Disney’s price the day I upgrade?  Thank you


----------



## Robo

truetink said:


> Hi all!  I have the situation many have encountered before - your annual pass expires in the middle of the trip preventing you from making fastpasses for all the days of your trip on the same days as the rest of your party (in this case, on site 60 days prior).  Previously and as recently as for a February 2019 trip I was able to call and speak with someone who could renew the pass early (another family members pass at that time).  This weekend when I called they spent well over an hour (including a call back) and said something new with the system wouldn't allow that.  Since ticket prices are going to continue to go up, up, up - could I just buy a new nonactivated annual pass that I could use sometime in the future to make my fastpasses at 60 days prior to my trip and then renew my annual pass at the 60 day before expiration mark?
> 
> Thoughts?  (Robo - of-course you know I'm hedging toward your unwavering expertise)


Call again.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Is it still possible to call to check how many remaining park entitlements are on one of the old non-expiring tickets?  Or is email the only way?


----------



## ThornXBL

Checked MDE for the first time in a while, and my two unused+expired 7-day Park Hopper Plusses are not listed. Is this normal?

They expired sometime in January 2019, if i recall correctly. I know they'd have to be upgraded to today's prices to be used, but I was expecting to see them on the account still at least.

The mobile app shows the Main Entrance Pass of my CM friend and his spouse, and the 6 day PH and MNSSHP tickets of my brother and his fiancee for later this year.

The desktop site shows no tickets at all.


----------



## MIDisFan

chaoskids said:


> Hello. I hope someone can help. I looked through this thread but Im just not sure of the answer. If I buy a 9 day date based ticket today from UT, what credit will be given for an upgrade to AP in July? The price I paid UT, Disney’s price the day the ticket was printed, or Disney’s price the day I upgrade?  Thank you



Same circumstances for me. Bought a 9 day flex ticket to upgrade to an AP in July. Robo has stated the value will be based on when the ticket was minted and not the current price in July. What I see in MDE when I go to the change ticket option does support what Robo is saying.


----------



## Robo

ThornXBL said:


> Checked MDE for the first time in a while, and my two unused+expired 7-day Park Hopper Plusses are not listed. Is this normal?
> 
> They expired sometime in January 2019, if i recall correctly. I know they'd have to be upgraded to today's prices to be used, but I was expecting to see them on the account still at least.
> 
> The mobile app shows the Main Entrance Pass of my CM friend and his spouse, and the 6 day PH and MNSSHP tickets of my brother and his fiancee for later this year.
> 
> The desktop site shows no tickets at all.



These kind of glitches (as well as dozens more) are very common on MyDisneyExperience.
Just keep checking.

If things don't clear up, call WDW I.T.


----------



## Robo

chaoskids said:


> Hello. I hope someone can help. I looked through this thread but Im just not sure of the answer. If I buy a 9 day date based ticket today from UT, what credit will be given for an upgrade to AP in July? The price I paid UT, Disney’s price the day the ticket was printed, or Disney’s price the day I upgrade?  Thank you


Disney’s price the day the ticket was printed.


----------



## wallawallakids

Sorry if this was already answered but I couldn't find it.  If I purchase an AP pass for my family online, how does it work to book Fastpasses before arrival?  I know the AP isn't activated until I show up at the gate so I am confused on how I would be able to pre-book those FPs.  Thank you


----------



## Robo

wallawallakids said:


> Sorry if this was already answered but I couldn't find it.  If I purchase an AP pass for my family online, how does it work to book Fastpasses before arrival?  I know the AP isn't activated until I show up at the gate so I am confused on how I would be able to pre-book those FPs.  Thank you


Unactivated APs that are put into your MDX account can book FPs in advance... just as if they *were* activated.


----------



## wallawallakids

Robo said:


> Unactivated APs that are put into your MDX account can book FPs in advance... just as if they *were* activated.



Sweet!  Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## StarSeven7

Just want to make sure I'm understanding correctly....we have some 7 day Canadian resident tickets that are non-expiring.  We bought them in 2017 I believe and have gone twice since then, but we bought new tickets each time because we wanted to go for 8 days and it was a huge expense to add that extra day (we would have had to pay the price between what we paid for the tickets in 2017 and what they cost at the time of upgrade) so we figured we would just save those tickets for whenever we want to go for 7 days since they never expire.  2 of those non-expiring tickets are children's tickets and my DD will be turning 10 in 2020.  I was under the impression that she could still use the child's ticket after age 10 since they were bought when she was still a child....but now that I'm reading the Ticket Sticky more carefully, I realize that was for a partially used ticket, not an unused ticket.  Is that correct?  So if we go after she's 10, we will have to pay the difference between what we paid in 2017 for a child's ticket and what the current cost of an adult ticket is??  I'm guessing this will be a huge amount!!!


----------



## Schmammps

Hi Robo... long-time listener, first time caller. 

I've read the sticky and just employed your technique for transferring an unused ticket over to a fake profile -- appreciate that tip!

I'm about to purchase 2 "value" e-tickets from UT for an upcoming trip. Unfortunately, we're not sure our plans are going to happen as they're currently set up as I'm a caretaker for someone who is chronically ill. If we need to postpone our plans, would the value for these tickets be applicable to a new value ticket? Also, since you mentioned it's the price paid to Disney from the discounter when the ticket was minted, is there any way to find out (should we have to postpone) what those applicable funds would be by calling Disney? Thanks for all you do.


----------



## z71tray

What is the best way to buy a gold pass? Also if you buy tables in wonderland when is it activated? Thanks


----------



## LarrySos

Buying tickets from undercover tonight.....mailed not E-ticket.  Can the start date of the tickets be changed after purchase if we decide to go in 2020 instead of 2019. Also, I am purchasing 7 day tickets for August 22. Can I use these 7 days anytime in between Aug 22-31 even though I didn’t buy direct from Disney.  We are staying on-site and will link them to MDE.
Thank you!


----------



## stinkpickle

MIDisFan said:


> I bought and linked discounted tickets to MDE yesterday. Looking at my account today shows they will credit me yesterdays DW website price to add a day to my ticket, not current price. So yesterday was $10 before tax to add a day and today with the price increase it is $108. Yikes. Is this a case where I need to use the ticket at a park first then go to guest relations to upgrade or is Disney tracking ticket purchases better these days with MDE?



So adding a day to a multi-day ticket purchased yesterday will now cost over $100???


----------



## lanejudy

MIDisFan said:


> So yesterday was $10 before tax to add a day and today with the price increase it is $108.





MIDisFan said:


> Bought a 9 day flex ticket



Did you buy a ticket with the “flexible dates” option or a regular dated ticket?  I suspect it is that “flex” option causing the big increase.  I believe that option essentially prices your ticket at the current max - and I wouldn’t be surprised if the price of a peak-holiday 10-day ticket skyrocketed, especially if it’s a hopper/hopper+.


----------



## Robo

Schmammps said:


> Hi Robo...
> 1.  long-time listener, first time caller.
> 
> I've read the sticky and just employed your technique for transferring an unused ticket over to a fake profile -- appreciate that tip!
> 
> I'm about to purchase 2 "value" e-tickets from UT for an upcoming trip. Unfortunately, we're not sure our plans are going to happen as they're currently set up as I'm a caretaker for someone who is chronically ill.
> If we need to postpone our plans,
> 2. would the value for these tickets be applicable to a new value ticket? Also,
> 3. since you mentioned it's the price paid to Disney from the discounter when the ticket was minted,
> 4. is there any way to find out (should we have to postpone) what those applicable funds would be by calling Disney? Thanks for all you do.


1. Hah!
2. Yes.
3. No, that's *not* what I was trying to say.
The value when upgrading a discounted ticket is the PUBLISHED ON-LINE DISNEY VALUE
(what the ticket would cost if you bought it on-line directly from Disney) for that same kind of ticket
on the date that the discounter's ticket was minted (printed) by Disney.
4. I will try to keep links in post #6 of this thread to the published on-line Disney value of tickets
related to the dates when thickets were minted.


----------



## MIDisFan

stinkpickle said:


> So adding a day to a multi-day ticket purchased yesterday will now cost over $100???





lanejudy said:


> Did you buy a ticket with the “flexible dates” option or a regular dated ticket?  I suspect it is that “flex” option causing the big increase.  I believe that option essentially prices your ticket at the current max - and I wouldn’t be surprised if the price of a peak-holiday 10-day ticket skyrocketed, especially if it’s a hopper/hopper+.



Sorry for the confusion. I purchased a 9 day park hopper with flexible dates from UT. The Disney website price was $623.xx on 3/11/2019. To upgrade it to a 10 day was $10.65. After today’s increase it is $115.02 to add the 10th day. So around $738 for that 10 day hopper with the flex option. I will be upgrading it to a Gold AP in July so I’m ok with the 623 credit.


----------



## lanejudy

stinkpickle said:


> So adding a day to a multi-day ticket purchased yesterday will now cost over $100???



It’s the “flex” option causing that increase.  I did some spot checks and “flexible dates” appears to have increased considerably!  Simply adding a 10th day should still only be around $10.


----------



## Minniekins

Robo said:


> Unactivated APs that are put into your MDX account can book FPs in advance... just as if they *were* activated.



My current AP is good until I think July 30, but will need a new one starting November 23. So then if I buy today and then activate my Ticket Nov 23, they won’t go up in price then, correct?


----------



## Robo

Minniekins said:


> My current AP is good until I think July 30, but will need a new one starting November 23. So then if I buy today and then activate my Ticket Nov 23, they won’t go up in price then, correct?



Correct.

Current information:
A purchased AP certificate will remain valid and ready for activation until the year 2030.


----------



## truetink

Robo said:


> Call again.


Robo - right again!

Took 4 tries but got some help.

Thanks, I wouldn’t have kept checking without a nudge.


----------



## Robo

LarrySos said:


> Buying tickets from undercover tonight.....mailed not E-ticket.
> 1. Can the start date of the tickets be changed after purchase if we decide to go in 2020 instead of 2019.
> Also, I am purchasing 7 day tickets for August 22.
> 2. Can I use these 7 days anytime in between Aug 22-31 even though I didn’t buy direct from Disney.


1. That depends on the kind of ticket and the price of tickets on the start-date you move it to.
I don't know, but it may be that certain current UT will expire at the end of 2019.
If a new never-used ticket does expire, you can use its value toward buying a NEW ticket at the time of your future trip.
How much value that ticket will have in trade depends on its full published Disney value at the time UT purchased it from Disney.
2. Yes. A 7-Day Ticket can be used on any 7 days within a 10 day period, beginning on the start date of that ticket.


----------



## Robo

z71tray said:


> 1. What is the best way to buy a gold pass?
> 2. Also if you buy tables in wonderland when is it activated? Thanks


1. Buy directly from Disney.
-Or- buy a discounted ticket from an authorized WDW ticket seller and upgrade that ticket to AP.
2. Starts the day you buy it, AFAIK.
Guests buy it from Guest Relations while at WDW, so buy it on the day you want
to start using it.


----------



## Robo

StarSeven7 said:


> Just want to make sure I'm understanding correctly....we have some 7 day Canadian resident tickets that are non-expiring.  We bought them in 2017 I believe and have gone twice since then, but we bought new tickets each time because we wanted to go for 8 days and it was a huge expense to add that extra day (we would have had to pay the price between what we paid for the tickets in 2017 and what they cost at the time of upgrade) so we figured we would just save those tickets for whenever we want to go for 7 days since they never expire.
> 
> 2 of those non-expiring tickets are children's tickets and my DD will be turning 10 in 2020.
> 
> I was under the impression that she could still use the child's ticket after age 10 since they were bought when she was still a child....but now that I'm reading the Ticket Sticky more carefully,
> 1. I realize that was for a partially used ticket, not an unused ticket.
> 2.  Is that correct?
> 3. So if we go after she's 10, we will have to pay the difference between what we paid in 2017 for a child's ticket and what the current cost of an adult ticket is??
> 4. I'm guessing this will be a huge amount!!!


1. That is correct.
2. Correct.
3. In this kind of situation, it is always a good plan to "ask nicely" for what you would like to do.
4. Just explain your circumstances and (again) "ask nicely." 
(Disney can sometimes be very accommodating.)


----------



## kranzaldua

I'm pretty sure this is a no-go, but I want to ask just to be 100% sure.  Our APs expire this Fall.  If we were to renew--are we able to get an annual pass voucher that can be used in the next few years?  Or does the clock start ticking from our original dates?  I'm pretty sure it's the latter due to this statement: "There is a renewal price discount and the original AP's Anniversary calendar date will not change."  Just double checking!!  TIA


----------



## Robo

kranzaldua said:


> I'm pretty sure this is a no-go, but I want to ask just to be 100% sure.  Our APs expire this Fall.  If we were to renew--are we able to get an annual pass voucher that can be used in the next few years?  Or does the clock start ticking from our original dates?  I'm pretty sure it's the latter due to this statement: "There is a renewal price discount and the original AP's Anniversary calendar date will not change."  Just double checking!!  TIA



A "renewal" is a continuation of the current AP, but with one year added to the current expiration date.

You can buy a brand new full-price AP voucher to hold until a future date.


----------



## z71tray

Robo said:


> 1. Buy directly from Disney.
> -Or- buy a discounted ticket from an authorized WDW ticket seller and upgrade that ticket to AP.
> 2. Starts the day you buy it, AFAIK.
> Guests buy it from Guest Relations while at WDW, so buy it on the day you want
> to start using it.


thanks for the info


----------



## Minniekins

Robo said:


> Correct.
> 
> Current information:
> A purchased AP certificate will remain valid and ready for activation until the year 2030.



Great thank you Robo! 
Always the go to guy for good info I can trust! Appreciate it!


----------



## Robo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Is it still possible to call to check how many remaining park entitlements are on one of the old non-expiring tickets?  Or is email the only way?


You can always try.
-or-
If the tickets are in your MDX account, you can try making "test FPs" and see how many days worth of FP can be booked.


----------



## StarSeven7

Robo said:


> 1. That is correct.
> 2. Correct.
> 3. In this kind of situation, it is always a good plan to "ask nicely" for what you would like to do.
> 4. Just explain your circumstances and (again) "ask nicely."
> (Disney can sometimes be very accommodating.)


Thanks Robo!!!


----------



## KNOTTGOOFY

Going back to whether to use your ticket first to get a better price, my son bought a UT ticket in February before the ticket increase for 2018.  He went to EPCOT in June 2018, entered the park and came back out to the ticket center and converted to an annual pass and was given credit for the ticket price as of that day not the undiscounted price when purchased from UT.  Maybe it was a generous employee working at the ticket booth.


----------



## BoardwalkGlenn

Hi all. This looks like the place for all upgrading ticket questions. Great info here already, so thank you all for that!

I'm going late Jan 2020, and so far specific dated tickets are not on sale for my dates. I usually buy my tickets from Undercover Tourist, but I'm looking into a Gold Annual Pass (DVC here) as well, so I'm curious about ticket bridging. 

Has anyone bought tickets from UT since the pricing structure changes last fall and upgraded to an Annual Pass through the MDE app? Since I won't be on-site until next January, I won't be able to upgrade in person. Should I risk buying the 6-day Park Hopper tickets now and see if I can upgrade through the app before use? Or should I just buy the Gold Annual Pass now?

Thanks! 
Glenn


----------



## Robo

BoardwalkGlenn said:


> Hi all. This looks like the place for all upgrading ticket questions. Great info here already, so thank you all for that!
> 
> I'm going late Jan 2020, and so far specific dated tickets are not on sale for my dates. I usually buy my tickets from Undercover Tourist, but I'm looking into a Gold Annual Pass (DVC here) as well, so I'm curious about ticket bridging.
> 
> Has anyone bought tickets from UT since the pricing structure changes last fall and upgraded to an Annual Pass through the MDE app? Since I won't be on-site until next January, I won't be able to upgrade in person. Should I risk buying the 6-day Park Hopper tickets now and see if I can upgrade through the app before use? Or should I just buy the Gold Annual Pass now?
> 
> Thanks!
> Glenn



Reports have been that the option to upgrade discounted tickets to AP has not been possible except when the guest has arrived at WDW.
The (very glitchy) app and website rules can be in constant change, so anything may be possible (or not.)


----------



## Robo

KNOTTGOOFY said:


> A. Going back to whether to use your ticket first to get a better price, my son bought a UT ticket in February before the ticket increase for 2018.
> B .He went to EPCOT in June 2018, entered the park and came back out to the ticket center and converted to an annual pass and was given credit for the ticket price as of that day
> C. not the undiscounted price when purchased from UT.
> D. Maybe it was a generous employee working at the ticket booth.


A. Has no negative nor positive affect on an upgrade.
B. Sounds fine, but it should not matter either way.
C. Correct procedure is *NOT* to offer "the undiscounted price when purchased from UT."
Correct procedure is to offer the guest the on-line posted full *DISNEY price*
that was in effect on the date the discounter bought the ticket from Disney.
D. Just standard correct procedure (assuming that the ticket price that day was the same
as I mentioned in "C" above.)


----------



## BoardwalkGlenn

Robo said:


> Reports have been that the option to upgrade discounted tickets to AP has not been possible except when the guest has arrived at WDW.
> The (very glitchy) app and website rules can be in constant change, so anything may be possible (or not.)



Thanks for the reply. Sounds like the safer bet is to buy the AP now and just activate in January.


----------



## Robo

BoardwalkGlenn said:


> Thanks for the reply. Sounds like the safer bet is to buy the AP now and just activate in January.



Couldn't hurt.

And,  to the DISboards, *BoardwalkGlenn!*


----------



## BoardwalkGlenn

Robo said:


> Couldn't hurt.
> 
> And,  to the DISboards, *BoardwalkGlenn!*



Thank you!!


----------



## MIDisFan

KNOTTGOOFY said:


> Going back to whether to use your ticket first to get a better price, my son bought a UT ticket in February before the ticket increase for 2018.  He went to EPCOT in June 2018, entered the park and came back out to the ticket center and converted to an annual pass and was given credit for the ticket price as of that day not the undiscounted price when purchased from UT.  Maybe it was a generous employee working at the ticket booth.



I looked back at some old threads on another board to see if I was loosing my mind or if, in fact, I remembered correctly about using the ticket first. The information in those threads suggested that if you went to upgrade before using the ticket you would only be given the discount price and if used it first you would be given the current price. These threads were from 2017 so I wasn't sure if there was a change. In any event I would take what Robo says as to how it should be handled and then hope for a generous CM.


----------



## Robo

MIDisFan said:


> I looked back at some old threads on another board to see if I was loosing my mind or if, in fact, I remembered correctly about using the ticket first. The information in those threads suggested that if you went to upgrade before using the ticket you would only be given the discount price and if used it first you would be given the current price. These threads were from 2017 so I wasn't sure if there was a change. In any event I would take what Robo says as to how it should be handled and then hope for a generous CM.



I have an issue with the idea to "hope for a generous CM."

What you DO want is a _well-trained trained and competent_ CM.
If you encounter a CM who gives the wrong info and price, you have the option to nicely decline the offer and
go elsewhere for the transaction.


----------



## MIDisFan

Robo said:


> I have an issue with the idea to "hope for a generous CM."
> 
> What you DO want is a _well-trained trained and competent_ CM.
> If you encounter a CM who gives the wrong info and price, you have the option to nicely decline the offer and
> go elsewhere for the transaction.



I'll stand by my comment, which was a little tongue-in-cheek.  If I go to Guest Relations and they tell me the ticket is worth the current price I'm supposed to go to a different CM? I can politely ask the CM if that is correct procedure but I'm not going to argue that it can't be true because I saw it on the internet. With all due respect, I take you for your word on proper procedure, but I don't know for certain its correct due to my past experience with upgrading tickets.


----------



## KNOTTGOOFY

Robo

thanks for your help.  I guess it wouldn't hurt to enter the park and then try to upgrade.  What would I have to lose.  One question though on your response.  How would I know what the price was when the discounter bought the ticket from Disney which in most cases would be the Disney price before any increase if that is how UT is marketing it.  My UT confirmation is for a quantity of 2 and has a Reservation # and Ticket Code.


----------



## Schmammps

Robo said:


> <snip>
> 3. No, that's *not* what I was trying to say.
> The value when upgrading a discounted ticket is the PUBLISHED ON-LINE DISNEY VALUE
> (what the ticket would cost if you bought it on-line directly from Disney) for that same kind of ticket
> on the date that the discounter's ticket was minted (printed) by Disney.
> 4. I will try to keep links in post #6 of this thread to the published on-line Disney value of tickets
> related to the dates when thickets were minted.



Most excellent. Thanks for clearing up my confusion. And thanks again for sorting all of us out on a daily basis!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Robo said:


> You can always try.
> -or-
> If the tickets are in your MDX account, you can try making "test FPs" and see how many days worth of FP can be booked.



Thanks Robo.  I did email but maybe if I get some time I'll try calling.  The tickets are old and details worn but I think I managed to finally get it to show all the necessary details for the email.  I don't really want to link it since we often get AP's and I just don't want to get into a situation were I have to try and get entitlements back if the wrong ones were used.  I do have to get it exchanged for an RFID stock though - just hoped to find out exactly what was left now rather than later.


----------



## Robo

Oh, never mind.


----------



## Robo

KNOTTGOOFY said:


> Robo
> 
> thanks for your help.
> 1. I guess it wouldn't hurt to enter the park and then try to upgrade.  What would I have to lose.  One question though on your response.
> 2. How would I know what the price was when the discounter bought the ticket from Disney which in most cases would be the Disney price before any increase if that is how UT is marketing it.  My UT confirmation is for a quantity of 2 and has a Reservation # and Ticket Code.



1. Can't hurt.
2, You could contact the discounter directly and inquire.
You'd provide the discounter (UT) with the numbers, if/when they specifically ask for them.


----------



## disneydreamer781

JJ2017 said:


> I just learned about the UT Ticket Calculator. Reserve Direct came up as the cheapest option, but I noticed it said I'd have to pick up my tickets at Will Call.  So no ticket numbers to be able to link to MDE before hand?  Thanks!



They send you a E-Ticket with a number to link your tickets to MDE and then you pick up hard tickets at any of the parks.


----------



## opaleyes

So I was just about to get myself a new annual pass after not having had one for years and I ran into some confusion. The Disney site says that to get your annual pass voucher at will call (it did not list an option for mailing it) you have to bring ID as well as the card used to purchase the AP. My debit card expires in the next few months, and I wouldn't be actually going until next year, so I wanted to check and see if I needed to hold onto my expired card, or what the procedure was. The CM told me to just hold onto the expired card and bring it, which is fine, but here's the real issue. I repeated this info to him:

"After the new AP is activated, the *AP will NOT actually start its year* of counting down UNTIL the guest actually goes through a park gate using that new AP.
The date that the AP holder goes into a park with the AP for the first time will then become the AP's _Anniversary Date_ and the new AP will then be valid until the end of the day on that same date, one year later."

and asked if that was correct - that if I purchased the voucher now my AP start date wouldn't be until I actually enter the parks. He said No, it's from the date of purchase.

Well... not buying it now then. I'd like to get it before ticket prices increase, but won't be going and wasn't planning on activating until 2020. Can anyone confirm or deny this info? I may call back and see if I get a different answer from someone else.


----------



## Robo

opaleyes said:


> So I was just about to get myself a new annual pass after not having had one for years and I ran into some confusion. The Disney site says that
> 1. to get your annual pass voucher at will call (it did not list an option for mailing it) you have to bring ID as well as the card used to purchase the AP. My debit card expires in the next few months, and I wouldn't be actually going until next year, so
> 2. I wanted to check and see if I needed to hold onto my expired card, or what the procedure was.
> 3. The CM told me to just hold onto the expired card and bring it, which is fine, but here's the real issue. I repeated this info to him:
> 4. "After the new AP is activated, the *AP will NOT actually start its year* of counting down UNTIL the guest actually goes through a park gate using that new AP.
> The date that the AP holder goes into a park with the AP for the first time will then become the AP's _Anniversary Date_ and the new AP will then be valid until the end of the day on that same date, one year later."
> and asked if that was correct - that if I purchased the voucher now my AP start date wouldn't be until I actually enter the parks.
> 5. He said No, it's from the date of purchase.
> 
> 6. Well... not buying it now then. I'd like to get it before ticket prices increase, but won't be going and wasn't planning on activating until 2020.
> 7. Can anyone confirm or deny this info?
> 8. I may call back and see if I get a different answer from someone else.


1. Not required.
2. No.
3. Not necessary at all.
4. Correct.
5. 100% WRONG.
6. Ignore procedural information from most "phone CMs."
They are not trained in actual correct procedures. (But they DO love to make up their own!)
7. You can even book FP+ in advance using just your unactivated AP certificate when it is connected to your MyDisneyExperience account.
And, it is simply _not possible_ to activate an AP unless you are physically AT the gates of WDW.
8. There's no need to call again. If you want to buy a new AP tonight, you can do so confidently.


----------



## opaleyes

Thank you so much for the reassurance, Robo! So is will call the only way to get my voucher? There's nothing I physically have on my end? I feel like when I had one years ago they mailed me a little ticket-like voucher that I had to trade in, but that was long before magic bands, so I don't know.


----------



## Robo

opaleyes said:


> Thank you so much for the reassurance, Robo! So is will call the only way to get my voucher? There's nothing I physically have on my end? I feel like when I had one years ago they mailed me a little ticket-like voucher that I had to trade in, but that was long before magic bands, so I don't know.



If you want something mailed to you, I guess you can do that.
If you have (and you SHOULD HAVE) a MyDisneyExperience account,  the new AP will "show up" in it if you order your AP
via that MDX. (Or, you can manually add the confirmation number to MDX, if you like.)
You will still need to visit any ticket booth or Guest Relations or Will Call window with your photo ID before you go to a park gate for
the first time using the AP. You will get your "AP card" that is used for discounts, etc. (and can be used instead of a MagicBand
if you want to.) 
After that one stop, you are ready that same day, or any day thereafter, to go to any park gate and enter.
At that time your AP will "activate" (and your new finger-scan will be recorded) and you'll be good for the next year.


----------



## opaleyes

I have an account. Don't worry!


----------



## eeudj

?? 

I bought tix from undercovertourist, great deal.. 6 days for the price of 4 ( no hopper option). I will be park touring for 5 days. I was wondering can I use two of my days in one? Meaning if in the morning I want to go to AK, then at night go to EPCOT, 2 days of my tix will be used correct? Is this allowed? Or can I only use one tix a day as I did not purchase park hopper. 

TIA! Hope that was clear as mud :=)


----------



## Iowamomof4

eeudj said:


> ??
> 
> I bought tix from undercovertourist, great deal.. 6 days for the price of 4 ( no hopper option). I will be park touring for 5 days. I was wondering can I use two of my days in one? Meaning if in the morning I want to go to AK, then at night go to EPCOT, 2 days of my tix will be used correct? Is this allowed? Or can I only use one tix a day as I did not purchase park hopper.
> 
> TIA! Hope that was clear as mud :=)



Sorry, but that is definitely not allowed. You must have park hopper or an AP to visit two different parks on the same day.


----------



## Minniekins

I did buy my AP Tuesday night, not knowing when it would go up, but sure it will go up, lol, and don't wanna miss it like I did last year! I had to call because I couldn't get it on my MDE on the computer or the app, it wouldn't let me update info or put in disney gift card payment.

She said they would mail me the voucher I think she said. I said I don't pick it up at guest relations, she said no they mail it. Hmm. Not sure exactly what I'll get, will they send the actual AP card? And is this new AP in my MDE already? Also, what I'm wondering about is making sure not to use it accidentally when making my FP's in another month, or somehow using it when not meaning to. I already have an AP that is valid until august 1st. I don't want this one to be active until nov 23rd when we go to a park for that trip. Any way to protect my new AP ticket in my MDE from accidental use?

Eta: I just checked my MDE and do not see the new ticket there, and strangely I do not see my AP that is good until 8/1/19. Why would that be?


----------



## Robo

Minniekins said:


> I did buy my AP Tuesday night, not knowing when it would go up, but sure it will go up, lol, and don't wanna miss it like I did last year! I had to call because I couldn't get it on my MDE on the computer or the app, it wouldn't let me update info or put in disney gift card payment.
> 
> She said they would mail me the voucher I think she said.
> 1. I said I don't pick it up at guest relations, she said no they mail it. Hmm. Not sure exactly what I'll get,
> 2. will they send the actual AP card?
> 3. And is this new AP in my MDE already? Also,
> 4. what I'm wondering about is making sure not to use it accidentally when making my FP's in another month,
> 5. or somehow using it when not meaning to. I already have an AP that is valid until august 1st. I don't want this one to be active until nov 23rd when we go to a park for that trip.
> 6. Any way to protect my new AP ticket in my MDE from accidental use?
> 7. Eta: I just checked my MDE and do not see the new ticket there, and strangely I do not see my AP that is good until 8/1/19. Why would that be?



1. What you will get is a card (or paper voucher) that can be used when you get to a WDW Guest Relations to "activate" your new AP.
2. Unless they make a major change, you will still need to go to a Guest Relations or ticket booth to activate your AP and pick up the actual "AP ID Card" -used for discounts, etc.
(It is possible that if they send a "card" that -after you go to GR to activate- you can use
it as the "AP Card." But, that's not something to worry about in advance.)
3. It should be (but its not important until your FP reservation date.)
4. You CANNOT (it is not possible to) "accidentally use" an AP until you are actually at WDW.
But, having the unactivated AP certificate info in MDX will allow FP+ to be booked in advance.
5. If you do not _physically go to a Guest Relations and have the CM activate your new AP._.. it cannot be used.
6. If you don't activate it, it cannot be used.
7. Very, very common GLITCH in MDX.
Try the Phone App.
Try the MDX web site.
Try different web browsers.
Etc. Etc. Etc.
Don't panic. Don't worry.
If any of your tickets or APs or certificates don't eventually show up in MDX, call WDW I.T.
They are often very busy with these kind of issues.
But, WDW I.T. can address them, if the problems don't actually "solve themselves" in the unpredictable MDX.


----------



## Robo

eeudj said:


> I bought tix from undercovertourist, great deal.. 6 days for the price of 4 ( no hopper option). I will be park touring for 5 days. I was wondering can I use two of my days in one? Meaning if in the morning I want to go to AK, then at night go to EPCOT,
> 
> A. 2 days of my tix will be used correct?
> B. Is this allowed?
> C. Or can I only use one tix a day as I did not purchase park hopper.


A. No. That can't happen.
B. It is not.
C. That is the only option possible. The park's "ticket reader" will reject a non-Hopper at a second park on the same day.


----------



## keaster

Hoping someone can help! I don't know how but it looks like I deleted the email that has the barcode for our theme park ticket purchase. Will WDW send this to me again? I need that bar code to get and activate our tickets for our trip!


----------



## Robo

keaster said:


> Hoping someone can help! I don't know how but it looks like I deleted the email that has the barcode for our theme park ticket purchase. Will WDW send this to me again? I need that bar code to get and activate our tickets for our trip!



Tickets (unlike APs) do not need to be "activated."

If you have an MDX account and MBs, you don't need anything else at all.
If you have MagicBands (new, of from a previous trip) you can use them at the parks.
If you will not be using MBs, then you do need to pick up plastic tickets.
You can call and have WDW send you a new barcode document.
You will use it at the park gate the first time you enter.
You will then be given plastic tickets.
------
If you WILL be using MBs...
If you see your tickets in MDX, you're all ready.
If you don't see your tickets in MDX, call WDW I.T. and they can input them.


----------



## keaster

Robo said:


> If you have an MDX account, you don't need anything else at all.



I do have an MDX account an the tickets show attached to each family member, but don't I need a barcode to activate them when we get to WDW?


----------



## Robo

keaster said:


> I do have an MDX account an the tickets show attached to each family member, but don't I need a barcode to activate them when we get to WDW?



If you have MagicBands (new, of from a previous trip) you can use them at the parks.
If you will not be using MBs, then you do need to pick up plastic tickets.
You can call and have WDW send you a new barcode document.
You will use it at the park gate the first time you enter.
You will then be given plastic tickets.

(Tickets do not need to be "activated," but you do need either a plastic ticket card
or a MB to actually use them.)


----------



## keaster

Robo said:


> If you have MagicBands (new, of from a previous trip) you can use them at the parks.
> If you will not be using MBs, then you do need to pick up plastic tickets.
> You can call and have WDW send you a new barcode document.
> You will use it at the park gate the first time you enter.
> You will then be given plastic tickets.



Okay thank you! We won't get our magic bands until we check in as we are from Canada.


----------



## Robo

keaster said:


> Okay thank you! We won't get our magic bands until we check in as we are from Canada.


Then, you're all set!


----------



## sam5disney

Question- I'm going to a conference at Disney next wk &  got a discounted park tickets directly from Disney. Was planning on upgrading it to an AP and saving some money by bridging but since I bought it directly through Disney will I have to pay the actual difference between my ticket & the AP vs the full price ticket? Don't want to be insisting that the price should be cheaper than what the cast member tells me if it's not the case but it is a fairly significant discount that I'd obviously like to take advantage of if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

sam5disney said:


> Question- I'm going to a conference at Disney next wk &  got a discounted park tickets directly from Disney. Was planning on upgrading it to an AP and saving some money by bridging but since I bought it directly through Disney will I have to pay the actual difference between my ticket & the AP vs the full price ticket? Don't want to be insisting that the price should be cheaper than what the cast member tells me if it's not the case but it is a fairly significant discount that I'd obviously like to take advantage of if possible. Thanks!


No price-bridging on tix bought directly from Disney.
You have to pay the difference between what you actually paid for your discounted ticket & the full price AP.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Robo said:


> If a new never-used ticket does expire, you can use its value toward buying a NEW ticket at the time of your future trip.


This is not what I was recently told. 

First, I went in person to GS in Disney Springs - as I posted back in February.

This week, I called again- because my AP expires soon,  AND a WDW package booked for later this year (booked bounce back last year that includes tickets). 

I was told expired is expired on WDW tickets. Both by the in-person CM and over the phone. (I also had an unused ticket form last year.)  

Both CM's also told me- I can't apply upcoming package ticket early to  a renewal - but I will be able to apply ticket value to a renewal.  EXCEPT that doesn't quite make sense either, because the WDW package dates and the AP expiration dates are about 6 months apart. (outside the 60 day early renewal)

So....if I renew AP now, will I just be 'out' the value of that package ticket?   Is there any official WDW website where I can look up documentation regarding expired tickets and their value?


----------



## Robo

mickeyluv'r said:


> This is not what I was recently told.
> 
> First, I went in person to GS in Disney Springs - as I posted back in February.
> 
> This week, I called again- because my AP expires soon,  AND  a WDW package booked for later this year (booked last year, but it includes tickets).
> 
> I was told expired is expired on WDW tickets. Both by the in-person CM and over the phone.
> 
> Both CM's also told me- I can't apply upcoming package ticket early to  a renewal - but I will be able to apply ticket value to a renewal.  EXCEPT that doesn't quite make sense either, because the WDW package dates and the AP expiration dates are about 6 months apart. (outside the 60 day early renewal)
> 
> So....if I renew AP now, will I just be 'out' the value of that package ticket?   Is there any official WDW website where I can look up documentation regarding expired tickets and their value?



Call again on both situations.


----------



## Louie7080

Robo said:


> No price-bridging on tix bought directly from Disney.
> You have to pay the difference between what you actually paid for your discounted ticket & the full price AP.


I thought that conference tickets could not be changed or upgraded?   

Is it possible to know what WDW was selling tickets for on March 11th?  I want to see how much I would save by bridging UT tickets to an AP or if I should skip it and buy an AP directly with discounted gift cards.


----------



## Robo

Louie7080 said:


> 1. I thought that conference tickets could not be changed or upgraded?
> 
> 2. Is it possible to know what WDW was selling tickets for on March 11th?


1. Some can.
2. I'm looking for an archived price list. So far, no luck.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Still, there's like $400 on the line.  

It all gets so tiresome.

Yesterday I went to a local store to use a coupon I had, but it wouldn't scan.  More or less, the clerk accused me of trying to scam the store.  ArGH!  I have been a regular at this same store for years, but I guess that means nothing in 2019.  

Lately this kind of thing has been happening more and more often. I could list many corporations that don't honor their own deals and coupons.  I have wasted so much time trying to follow all the stupid rules of so many coupons that aren't honored, because they don't work unless I make some kind of stink.  

I really don't want to be THAT customer that complains every day, y'know?  It is exhausting to have to fight for all of this stuff all the time.  Ya know? Just so much bait and switch these days.

WDW's new ticket policies are pretty sad.


----------



## Louie7080

Robo said:


> 1. Some can.
> 2. I'm looking for an archived price list. So far, no luck.


Thank you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sam5disney said:


> Question- I'm going to a conference at Disney next wk &  got a discounted park tickets directly from Disney. Was planning on upgrading it to an AP and saving some money by bridging but since I bought it directly through Disney will I have to pay the actual difference between my ticket & the AP vs the full price ticket? Don't want to be insisting that the price should be cheaper than what the cast member tells me if it's not the case but it is a fairly significant discount that I'd obviously like to take advantage of if possible. Thanks!



Be aware that convention tickets often can't be upgraded.


----------



## Louie7080

This is a cautionary tale about upgrading to an AP before going to WDW.  Maybe no one else thought of doing this but I did and it didn't work out.  Anyway,  I had read on Mousesavers that it was now possible to upgrade multi day tickets over the website app or the phone with ticketing customer service.   I wanted to upgrade a 6 day UT ticket to an AP and the language of the Mousesavers write up sounded like there was a good chance of it working (see below).  First I tried on the website and then on the APP but couldn't so I called.  The CM I first talked to seemed like he would do that upgrade with a UT ticket but he said he needed UT's address so I ended the call to look that up.   When I called back, the CM (a different one) stopped me cold right away and would not do the upgrade and neither would a supervisor.   I'll have to upgrade when I get there in July but I am afraid APs will have gone up a lot by then.  Another screw up on my part    It won't help me to call again and play CM roulette since my ticket number has been flagged (I tried a third time but that CM who also stopped me right away and said there was a note associated with the ticket number that it couldn' be upgraded to an AP over the phone - this note probably because I had insisted on to talking to a  supervisor the second time I called).

Note that I know the below statement doesn't say it was a guarantee but it did make it sound very possible.  Again this is a caution for those that were thinking of doing the same thing.

Mousesaver's quote on this:

*Most upgrades of current tickets can now be done online, using the Disney World app or over the phone. *This is new; for a long time you had to upgrade in person. But now once you’ve linked your ticket to MyDisneyExperience, you should be able to change it yourself, whether you’ve purchased it directly from Disney or from a third-party retailer like Undercover Tourist. Odd situations (upgrading older tickets, upgrading to specialty annual passes, etc.) still need to be done by a Cast Member, but they may be able to do it on the phone. Try to do your upgrade in MyDisneyExperience first, and if you can’t get it to work, call Disney World ticketing directly at (407) 566-4985, during normal daytime hours in Florida. Don’t just call the main Disney number – you’re likely to get a Cast Member that only knows how to do the most basic upgrades.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Can completely unused tickets be upgraded to AP vouchers that I could activate at a later date? Or are the APs activated at the time of the upgrade? 

Are UT date specific tickets (looks like the late December dates are still the pre-increase old price) bridged to the full gate price for those dates?

Thank you, Ticket rule Pros!


----------



## disfanforlife

Mumof4mice said:


> Can completely unused tickets be upgraded to AP vouchers that I could activate at a later date? Or are the APs activated at the time of the upgrade?
> 
> Are UT date specific tickets (looks like the late December dates are still the pre-increase old price) bridged to the full gate price for those dates?
> 
> Thank you, Ticket rule Pros!



I can answer the first question. Yes, completely unused tickets can be upgraded to AP vouchers to be used at a later date. I just did this myself when I was at WDW last week.  My tickets were pre date specific so I can’t answer that.


----------



## Robo

Louie7080 said:


> 1. It won't help me to call again and play CM roulette since my ticket number has been flagged
> (I tried a third time but that CM who also stopped me right away and said there was a note associated with the ticket number that it couldn' be upgraded to an AP over the phone -
> 2. this note probably because I had insisted on to talking to a  supervisor the second time I called).


1. Don't let that stop you.
2. And, don't let that stop you, either.

If you want to call again, do so.


----------



## Mumof4mice

disfanforlife said:


> I can answer the first question. Yes, completely unused tickets can be upgraded to AP vouchers to be used at a later date. I just did this myself when I was at WDW last week.  My tickets were pre date specific so I can’t answer that.



Thank you for replying!


----------



## Minniedap

Hoping to buy 7 day e-ticket from UT.  Does anyone know if we would be able to change our dates (should an emergency come up) once they are attached to our MDE account?  Assuming we would be responsible for any price increases, etc.


----------



## Robo

Minniedap said:


> Hoping to buy 7 day e-ticket from UT.
> 1. Does anyone know if we would be able to change our dates (should an emergency come up) once they are attached to our MDE account?
> 2. Assuming we would be responsible for any price increases, etc.


1. Yes.
2. Yes.


----------



## 123SA

I have a vacation booked under my email address.  My husband purchased MNSSHP tickets under his email address which is not linked to my account.  *Is there any reason why I should try to link these accounts?*   I can make FP at 30 days for prior to the party, assuming they allow early entry as usual,  in his account that we can use?  (We won't be using regular park tickets on this day, just  MNSSHP)   When we are in the park, I can use our Magic bands linked to my account for dining/snack credits, purchases and capturing memory maker photos?  But, I won't try to book additional FP on my magic bands once inside the park - -I know that this is not allowed, won't work, and will lock up my account.  Also, I know these FP would only be for prior to the party, no FP once the party starts.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Robo

123SA said:


> I have a vacation booked under my email address.  My husband purchased MNSSHP tickets under his email address which is not linked to my account.
> 1. *Is there any reason why I should try to link these accounts?*
> 2. I can make FP at 30 days for prior to the party, assuming they allow early entry as usual,  in his account that we can use?
> 3. (We won't be using regular park tickets on this day, just  MNSSHP)
> 4. When we are in the park, I can use our Magic bands linked to my account for dining/snack credits, purchases and capturing memory maker photos?
> 5.  But, I won't try to book additional FP on my magic bands once inside the park -
> 6. -I know that this is not allowed, won't work, and will lock up my account.  Also, I know these FP would only be for prior to the party, no FP once the party starts.



1. I see no need to do so, or not do so. It simply doesn't matter.
But, I don't understand why you would not want to, it's a non-issue in this particular case.
If you DO temporarily link them, you could then simply _transfer the tickets_ out of his, into YOUR account (if you both are listed in your account) and not worry about his account while at WDW.
2. Yes.
3. OK.
4. Yes.
5. OK.
6. Yup.


----------



## momtwoboys

Louie7080 said:


> This is a cautionary tale about upgrading to an AP before going to WDW.  Maybe no one else thought of doing this but I did and it didn't work out.  Anyway,  I had read on Mousesavers that it was now possible to upgrade multi day tickets over the website app or the phone with ticketing customer service.   I wanted to upgrade a 6 day UT ticket to an AP and the language of the Mousesavers write up sounded like there was a good chance of it working (see below).  First I tried on the website and then on the APP but couldn't so I called.  The CM I first talked to seemed like he would do that upgrade with a UT ticket but he said he needed UT's address so I ended the call to look that up.   When I called back, the CM (a different one) stopped me cold right away and would not do the upgrade and neither would a supervisor.   I'll have to upgrade when I get there in July but I am afraid APs will have gone up a lot by then.  Another screw up on my part    It won't help me to call again and play CM roulette since my ticket number has been flagged (I tried a third time but that CM who also stopped me right away and said there was a note associated with the ticket number that it couldn' be upgraded to an AP over the phone - this note probably because I had insisted on to talking to a  supervisor the second time I called).
> 
> Note that I know the below statement doesn't say it was a guarantee but it did make it sound very possible.  Again this is a caution for those that were thinking of doing the same thing.
> 
> Mousesaver's quote on this:
> 
> *Most upgrades of current tickets can now be done online, using the Disney World app or over the phone. *This is new; for a long time you had to upgrade in person. But now once you’ve linked your ticket to MyDisneyExperience, you should be able to change it yourself, whether you’ve purchased it directly from Disney or from a third-party retailer like Undercover Tourist. Odd situations (upgrading older tickets, upgrading to specialty annual passes, etc.) still need to be done by a Cast Member, but they may be able to do it on the phone. Try to do your upgrade in MyDisneyExperience first, and if you can’t get it to work, call Disney World ticketing directly at (407) 566-4985, during normal daytime hours in Florida. Don’t just call the main Disney number – you’re likely to get a Cast Member that only knows how to do the most basic upgrades.


Have you called back on this? I also have 7 day hoppers from UCT that we want to upgrade to AP's and it would be easier to do it over the phone before we even get there!


----------



## jenmsmith

momtwoboys said:


> Have you called back on this? I also have 7 day hoppers from UCT that we want to upgrade to AP's and it would be easier to do it over the phone before we even get there!



Of course, all things are subject to change at Disney, but my experience upgrading a UCT ticket to an AP prior to arrival even after the new ticketing system was a resounding no. I spoke to multiple CMs and even emailed GuestRelations. They were all very kind and I asked to speak to a supervisor. All said that because it was a third-party ticket, I had to wait until I was on site to do the upgrade. 

Godspeed.


----------



## momtwoboys

jenmsmith said:


> Of course, all things are subject to change at Disney, but my experience upgrading a UCT ticket to an AP prior to arrival even after the new ticketing system was a resounding no. I spoke to multiple CMs and even emailed GuestRelations. They were all very kind and I asked to speak to a supervisor. All said that because it was a third-party ticket, I had to wait until I was on site to do the upgrade.
> 
> Godspeed.


hoping there is not an AP increase before we get there April 11th!


----------



## jenmsmith

momtwoboys said:


> hoping there is not an AP increase before we get there April 11th!


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Louie7080

momtwoboys said:


> Have you called back on this? I also have 7 day hoppers from UCT that we want to upgrade to AP's and it would be easier to do it over the phone before we even get there!


No, I haven't tried calling again but I might later today.   

If you want to try it what you may want to do is first is ask the CM if they will upgrade your undercover tourist tickets to APs before giving them any info.  If they say yes, THEN give your ticket numbers and names.  If they say they can't, say thank you and end the call and try later.  Hopefully you will eventually get a CM that says they will try to do the upgrade.  Also maybe have the UT address ready to give them.  I wasn't sure if there was another address that UT uses other than the po box one they have on the website so I called them.  The woman I talked to first said that I should not have to give Disney their address so maybe the CM I had first talked to had a work around to make the upgrade possible?  Or maybe the upgrade wouldn't have gone threw despite his willingness to try.  Just some speculation.  The UT woman didn't give me another address to give Disney.


----------



## JJ2017

Sorry for all these questions.......

We are heading down to WDW in November, attached to my husband's conference trip.  Is it "common" to get 1 day conference tickets during a conference?  If so, are there all different kinds of conference tickets and different prices?  Are conference tickets upgradable?  Are conference tickets offered at a discount rate or are they free?

Is it also "common" to receive conference tickets for the whole family or is it usually just for the conference attendee?

I cannot decide on 3 day or 4 day tickets because of the slight possibility of getting one day "free" or discounted.  Of course hubby won't ask any questions and says we won't know anything until September (too late for our FP booking window).


----------



## Willow1213

Can anyone confirm if I can take an UNUSED ticket from Undercover Tourist and apply towards the cost of my AP renewal? I have current APs and a few short stay tickets purchased that will expire at the end of the year. I'm not so concerned about bridging, etc. just want to get value from them before they expire


----------



## hgcrnp

Just want to clarify something to make sure I don't have problems when it comes time to book FP.  

I bought 2 Magic Your Way tickets from UT on 10/17/18, one day after the change to date based tickets.  They had these left over at the old prices before they moved to the date based tickets.  They are linked to MDE and there it states that they expire 12/31/19.  Our trip is this November 2019.  I just want to make sure these will still be good as I had seen some people posting about tickets from UT expiring after one year and unexpectedly not being able to make FP when the time came.


----------



## disfanforlife

Willow1213 said:


> Can anyone confirm if I can take an UNUSED ticket from Undercover Tourist and apply towards the cost of my AP renewal? I have current APs and a few short stay tickets purchased that will expire at the end of the year. I'm not so concerned about bridging, etc. just want to get value from them before they expire



Yes, I have done this before.


----------



## hiroMYhero

hgcrnp said:


> Just want to clarify something to make sure I don't have problems when it comes time to book FP.
> 
> I bought 2 Magic Your Way tickets from UT on 10/17/18, one day after the change to date based tickets.  They had these left over at the old prices before they moved to the date based tickets.  They are linked to MDE and there it states that they expire 12/31/19.  Our trip is this November 2019.  I just want to make sure these will still be good as I had seen some people posting about tickets from UT expiring after one year and unexpectedly not being able to make FP when the time came.


Moved you to the Ticket Sticky.


----------



## Robo

hgcrnp said:


> Just want to clarify something to make sure I don't have problems when it comes time to book FP.
> 
> I bought 2 Magic Your Way tickets from UT on 10/17/18, one day after the change to date based tickets.  They had these left over at the old prices before they moved to the date based tickets.  *They are linked to MDE and there it states that they expire 12/31/19.*  Our trip is this November 2019.  I just want to make sure these will still be good as I had seen some people posting about tickets from UT expiring after one year and unexpectedly not being able to make FP when the time came.


They will not expire until 12/31/19.


----------



## sam5disney

JJ2017 said:


> Sorry for all these questions.......
> 
> We are heading down to WDW in November, attached to my husband's conference trip.  Is it "common" to get 1 day conference tickets during a conference?  If so, are there all different kinds of conference tickets and different prices?  Are conference tickets upgradable?  Are conference tickets offered at a discount rate or are they free?
> 
> Is it also "common" to receive conference tickets for the whole family or is it usually just for the conference attendee?
> 
> I cannot decide on 3 day or 4 day tickets because of the slight possibility of getting one day "free" or discounted.  Of course hubby won't ask any questions and says we won't know anything until September (too late for our FP booking window).


There should be a link on his conference website to book hotel and tickets directly from Disney with the discounted prices. The park ticket prices should be considerable cheaper than any of the discount sites.


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

Apologies if this has been asked up thread, but has there been any announcement of when Disney will allow ticket purchases for 2020?  We're going with a big group in mid January 2020 and as the planner I try and give everyone a cost estimate as early as possible.  Not knowing how much park tickets will cost is a pretty big unknown.  At this point I'm just taking 2019 highest price and using that as my estimate as I'd rather revise down than up.


----------



## Robo

chicagodisneyguy said:


> Apologies if this has been asked up thread, but has there been any announcement of when Disney will allow ticket purchases for 2020?  We're going with a big group in mid January 2020 and as the planner I try and give everyone a cost estimate as early as possible.  Not knowing how much park tickets will cost is a pretty big unknown.  At this point I'm just taking 2019 highest price and using that as my estimate as I'd rather revise down than up.


Should be between now and 3 months from now.
6 months in advance ADRs would be due in July.


----------



## BoardwalkGlenn

chicagodisneyguy said:


> Apologies if this has been asked up thread, but has there been any announcement of when Disney will allow ticket purchases for 2020?  We're going with a big group in mid January 2020 and as the planner I try and give everyone a cost estimate as early as possible.  Not knowing how much park tickets will cost is a pretty big unknown.  At this point I'm just taking 2019 highest price and using that as my estimate as I'd rather revise down than up.



Not sure how official or correct this is, but when I searched the Mom’s Panel, it was mentioned that 2020 tickets would be on sale in June.


----------



## cm387

I have an upgrade question.....I bought a 10 day park hopper from UT, date specific.  I want to upgrade the ticket to an annual pass.  We fly non-rev and it doesn't look like the family member that I linked this ticket to is going to be able to make the flight.  Can someone else in our party upgrade the ticket when they get onsite?


----------



## Robo

cm387 said:


> I have an upgrade question.....I bought a 10 day park hopper from UT, date specific.  I want to upgrade the ticket to an annual pass.  We fly non-rev and it doesn't look like the family member that I linked this ticket to is going to be able to make the flight.  Can someone else in our party upgrade the ticket when they get onsite?



Yes.
(Before upgrading, iusing your MDX account, transfer the UT ticket in question to the "other person" who wants to activate that new AP.)

BTW...
It's not clear from your question (and it makes a huge difference...)
Will that "someone else" be the person who actually USES that AP for the rest of the year?


----------



## cm387

thanks for the quick reply...I bought the ticket for my daughter.  my son will be able to make the trip but already has an ap which doesn't expire until August.  I just want to know if he can upgrade the ticket on her behalf.  the 10 is valid from today thru the 26th.  does it have to be used today?  are we sunk?


----------



## Robo

cm387 said:


> thanks for the quick reply...I bought the ticket for my daughter.  my son will be able to make the trip but already has an ap which doesn't expire until August.  I just want to know if he can upgrade the ticket on her behalf.  the 10 is valid from today thru the 26th.  does it have to be used today?  are we sunk?


Ticket can be upgraded as late as the last day it is valid.
As long as the new AP is upgraded by a guest who is under 18 years old, it doesn’t matter about the legal ID.
Really, what you want to do is upgade to an *AP certificate (sometimes called an AP “voucher.”)
*
That way you can have whomever you want activate the actual AP on a future trip.


----------



## cm387

ok...got it.  thanks again!!!


----------



## 123SA

123SA said:


> I have a vacation booked under my email address.  My husband purchased MNSSHP tickets under his email address which is not linked to my account.  *Is there any reason why I should try to link these accounts?*   I can make FP at 30 days for prior to the party, assuming they allow early entry as usual,  in his account that we can use?  (We won't be using regular park tickets on this day, just  MNSSHP)   When we are in the park, I can use our Magic bands linked to my account for dining/snack credits, purchases and capturing memory maker photos?  But, I won't try to book additional FP on my magic bands once inside the park - -I know that this is not allowed, won't work, and will lock up my account.  Also, I know these FP would only be for prior to the party, no FP once the party starts.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.





Robo said:


> 1. I see no need to do so, or not do so. It simply doesn't matter.
> But, I don't understand why you would not want to, it's a non-issue in this particular case.
> If you DO temporarily link them, you could then simply _transfer the tickets_ out of his, into YOUR account (if you both are listed in your account) and not worry about his account while at WDW.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. OK.
> 4. Yes.
> 5. OK.
> 6. Yup.



Thanks for your response.

The why I want to do this is:
Last year, I had 10 day tickets, and DAH on 2 additional days and I made FP on 12 days at my 60 day mark.   About a month later, I started getting emails which threatened to delete the last 2 days of FP.  I called at least 4 times and got 4  different answers.  I finally deleted the FP on party days,  re-assigned the tickets with alternate names as someone on this board suggested and booked  FP at 30 days on the re-assigned tickets.  But I guess I did something wrong because each party night the hard tickets didn't work and the magic bands didn't work for entry.   I ended up at guest services undoing it and re-assigning the tickets back to our original names and it took about 30-45 minutes each time (between the line and trying to explain what I did and why and that I wanted my FP re-stored)  So,  I just like to avoid that headache again.  I don't want to be stuck at guest services instead of hustling along to a character line.


----------



## abuck75

I've read through and I'm just hoping to confirm that I understand my options correctly.  

My family of 4 (one child ticket) is planning to make 2019-2020 the year of Disney hoping for 4 trips.  We have never had APs and our first trip will be June 20th.  

1.  As I understand it, I could find the best savings on park tickets from Undercover Tourist, and roll that savings into the tickets during my trip.  Therefore, if (4) 5 day hopper starting June 20th is ~ $300 less than Disney, and the Disney price on that ticket (before taxes) are $2,116.85, upgrading to APs $894 X 4 = 3576, I would essentially have to pay the difference + taxes during our trip ($1459.15 before taxes) and essentially realize an ~ $300 savings from the original ticket into the annual pass.

2.  The *risk* of doing this is AP's could increase between now and June 20th, and if they increase by > $75 per pass, or $300 overall, it will be more expensive than buying the AP today.  

3.  I'm a bit confused on "when" I can upgrade.  I've seen each of the following, Can only upgrade at guest relations after the first day is used; can upgrade with concierge at Disney hotel when we check in prior to first use; may be able to upgrade from home prior to trip.  Any clarity on this point would be appreciated

4.  As a side note, I think the "discount" shown on UT is wrong.  For example, they say their 5 day hopper ticket (June 20th start) saves $99, however it is $489, while the same ticket on the same date through Disney is $534, or $568 after taxes.  Am I missing something?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Robo

abuck75 said:


> I've read through and I'm just hoping to confirm that I understand my options correctly.
> 
> My family of 4 (one child ticket) is planning to make 2019-2020 the year of Disney hoping for 4 trips.  We have never had APs and our first trip will be June 20th.
> 
> 1.  As I understand it, I could find the best savings on park tickets from Undercover Tourist, and roll that savings into the tickets during my trip.  Therefore, if (4) 5 day hopper starting June 20th is ~ $300 less than Disney, and the Disney price on that ticket (before taxes) are $2,116.85, upgrading to APs $894 X 4 = 3576, I would essentially have to pay the difference + taxes during our trip ($1459.15 before taxes) and essentially realize an ~ $300 savings from the original ticket into the annual pass.
> 
> 2.  The *risk* of doing this is AP's could increase between now and June 20th, and if they increase by > $75 per pass, or $300 overall, it will be more expensive than buying the AP today.
> 
> 3.  I'm a bit confused on "when" I can upgrade.  I've seen each of the following, Can only upgrade at guest relations after the first day is used; can upgrade with concierge at Disney hotel when we check in prior to first use; may be able to upgrade from home prior to trip.  Any clarity on this point would be appreciated
> 
> 4.  As a side note, I think the "discount" shown on UT is wrong.  For example, they say their 5 day hopper ticket (June 20th start) saves $99, however it is $489, while the same ticket on the same date through Disney is $534, or $568 after taxes.  Am I missing something?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3.  No need to use a ticket before upgrading.
Maybe can upgrade at resort. Maybe not.
Unlikely (currently) that you can upgrade before your trip.
4. The posted UT “savings”  includes the upcharge for buying at a WDW gate. Not a factor in upgrading pre-ordered tix.


----------



## disneynutz

On unused UT tickets that are valid through 12/31/19, is they any way to extend the date?

 Bill


----------



## Robo

disneynutz said:


> On unused UT tickets that are valid through 12/31/19, is they any way to extend the date?


Not directly.
If a never-used ticket is allowed to expire, the guest can use the original "Disney value" of that ticket as payment toward purchase of 
a new "current" ticket when that guest goes back to WDW.


----------



## Laurieannc

I'm planning to purchase tickets through UT for an upcoming trip.  We drive to WDW and sometimes arrive a day earlier than planned.  Since the start date of the tickets are date specific, is there a way to change the start date once we actually arrive? Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## disneynutz

Robo said:


> Not directly.
> If a never-used ticket is allowed to expire, the guest can use the original "Disney value" of that ticket as payment toward purchase of
> a new "current" ticket when that guest goes back to WDW.



What is the "Disney value"? What Disney sold the ticket to UT for or what Disney sold the ticket to the public?

BTW, thank you for your years of support and your willingness to share your knowledge. 

 Bill


----------



## Robo

disneynutz said:


> What is the "Disney value"? What Disney sold the ticket to UT for or what Disney sold the ticket to the public?
> 
> BTW, thank you for your years of support and your willingness to share your knowledge.
> 
> Bill


Price that Disney sold the ticket to the public.

Thank you for the kind words, Bill!


----------



## abuck75

Thank you!

To make sure I'm not confused, if I buy the passes directly and have a reservation at a resort already for June, I'll be able to link the pass to that reservation so I can book FP+ at 60 days, but it won't actually activate until the day of the trip, correct?


----------



## Robo

abuck75 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> To make sure I'm not confused, if I buy the passes directly and have a reservation at a resort already for June, I'll be able to link the pass to that reservation so I can book FP+ at 60 days, but it won't actually activate until the day of the trip, correct?



APs *cannot* be activated unless the guest is actually at WDW.
There is no way to "accidentally" activate an AP from home.

Pre-purchased and, as yet, unactivated AP certificates put into an MDX account *can* book advance FPs.


----------



## keldog

I am sure that this has been asked before but after spending an hour or so searching the forums I seem to only have a mixed bag of an answer to this question.  I have two partially used non expiring tickets from 2005. I have sent the email to ticket.usage to inquire about about is left on each although I'm 99% sure of the answer.  Here is my actual question in regards to these tickets.

1. Is there any possibility that these can be linked to my husbands MDE account prior to the trip over the phone, since the rest of us have new tickets and want to book FP+ preferably with him too.
2. If they are unable to link them and I have to wait until we get there is there anyway they can duplicate our FP+ reservations to his account once they are linked. i am asking this because I feel like I have read about that happening in this forum.
3. Is there anything else I can ask them to do or anything else I should know before making this phone call.

Thanks.


----------



## abuck75

I decided to just buy the AP's direct from Disney now, rather than take the savings of ~$300 from booking with UT and upgrading at time of visit, risking a price increase.  The good news is, after linking the annual pass on MDE, I was able to actually rebook my resort with the 40% off annual passholder savings which saved ~ $400!


----------



## Robo

abuck75 said:


> I decided to just buy the AP's direct from Disney now, rather than take the savings of ~$300 from booking with UT and upgrading at time of visit, risking a price increase.  The good news is, after linking the annual pass on MDE, I was able to actually rebook my resort with the 40% off annual passholder savings which saved ~ $400!



Very nice!

Just to make things clear for anyone looking in...
You could have booked a room at the AP rate without buying the AP, yet.
You can call and ask for any AP rates at your trip time, and, if available, book an AP room,
and then still not need the actual AP until after you arrive at WDW.


----------



## Robo

keldog said:


> I am sure that this has been asked before but after spending an hour or so searching the forums I seem to only have a mixed bag of an answer to this question.  I have two partially used non expiring tickets from 2005. I have sent the email to ticket.usage to inquire about about is left on each although I'm 99% sure of the answer.  Here is my actual question in regards to these tickets.
> 
> 1. Is there any possibility that these can be linked to my husbands MDE account prior to the trip over the phone, since the rest of us have new tickets and want to book FP+ preferably with him too.
> 2. If they are unable to link them and I have to wait until we get there is there anyway they can duplicate our FP+ reservations to his account once they are linked. i am asking this because I feel like I have read about that happening in this forum.
> 3. Is there anything else I can ask them to do or anything else I should know before making this phone call.


1. "Any" possibility? Yes. (It can depend on the individual ticket that you have, however.)
2. Not a normal procedure. Generally, unless it is an error on Disney's part, they don't often "add matching FPs" for guests.
3. Have the ticket in front of you. (And, maybe a magnifying glass.)


----------



## keldog

Thanks for the quick response Robo. Last question. Since I have already emailed ticket.usage should I wait for a response or should I just go ahead and call since I'm pretty sure I know what is on there. I'm only asking because time is tight (I had to find the tickets). We start booking fast passes on April 5th, since we are off property and I'm hoping to have it squared away by then.


----------



## Robo

keldog said:


> Since I have already emailed ticket.usage should I wait for a response or should I just go ahead and call since


Like anything else...
If you don't hear from them in a "reasonable time," call 'em.


----------



## solstice621

Question for anyone who's in the know: I've looked through this thread somewhat but can't find the answer. 

We have the opportunity to go to WDW with a Dance group through the Performing Arts Series. We would be given 4 day hoppers that are discounted. We are already planning on purchasing DVC annual passes around the same time.  Can these tickets be upgraded to a DVC annual pass when we get there? Since these are a discounted ticket, I wasn't sure if they were eligible for upgrade in that manner. 

The other option would be for us to buy the AP beforehand and ask the group to discount our rates, but I worry that would be too much hassle for them. TIA!


----------



## Robo

solstice621 said:


> Question for anyone who's in the know: I've looked through this thread somewhat but can't find the answer.
> 
> We have the opportunity to go to WDW with a Dance group through the Performing Arts Series. We would be given 4 day hoppers that are discounted. We are already planning on purchasing DVC annual passes around the same time.
> 1. Can these tickets be upgraded to a DVC annual pass when we get there?
> 2. Since these are a discounted ticket, I wasn't sure if they were eligible for upgrade in that manner.
> 3. The other option would be for us to buy the AP beforehand and ask the group to discount our rates, but I worry that would be too much hassle for them. TIA!


1. Maybe. Some "convention" tickets can be upgraded. Some cannot.
2. It is the AMOUNT of the discount that can be the determining factor. The greater the discount, the less likely the ability to upgrade.
3. It's worth asking the group leader if that can  be done.


----------



## JJ2017

Are conference tickets priced differently based on an agreement with each individual conference planner?  I had found a site online that showed multi day ticket prices for conference attendees and thought it was a general page.  Only today did I realize it was attached to a particular conference.  The savings was great!


----------



## BabiesDaddy

I can save $250 by purchasing them from Undercover tourist vs Disney. Here's my questions.

1) If I buy them from Undercover tourist and I cant go, do I lose all of my money/tickets.

2) Are the rules different for this when purchasing from Undercover tourist vs Disney?

This is the first time I'm purchasing tickets separately, and just curious about buying them in advance. I know I need to at some point for securing fast passes.I don't care about getting my money back, just want to be able to use the tickets at a different time, If for some reason we can't make it. I'm already going to eat the DVC rental if we don't go, just curious if i have to eat the cost of the tickets as well.


----------



## Robo

BabiesDaddy said:


> I can save $250 by purchasing them from Undercover tourist vs Disney. Here's my questions.
> 
> 1) If I buy them from Undercover tourist and I cant go, do I lose all of my money/tickets.
> 
> 2) Are the rules different for this when purchasing from Undercover tourist vs Disney?
> 
> This is the first time I'm purchasing tickets separately, and just curious about buying them in advance. I know I need to at some point for securing fast passes.I don't care about getting my money back, just want to be able to use the tickets at a different time, If for some reason we can't make it. I'm already going to eat the DVC rental if we don't go, just curious if i have to eat the cost of the tickets as well.


1) No.
2) Not in the case of "never used" tickets.
UT tickets are actual "Disney tickets," just being sold by UT.
If tickets are not used and they expire, never being used, their original value can be used toward the purchase of new current tickets at the time of your next trip.

Also, when Disney first makes a change in their ticket prices (as is the case right now,)
UT (and others) may offer the "old price" tickets for a period of time, due to having X number of those "old" tickets still in stock.


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> Are conference tickets priced differently based on an agreement with each individual conference planner?  I had found a site online that showed multi day ticket prices for conference attendees and thought it was a general page.  Only today did I realize it was attached to a particular conference.  The savings was great!



There are general prices offered for conference/convention tickets.

OTOH, it is _possible_ that a given convention could make some sort of _special deal_ with Disney.


----------



## HeiHei2018

Laurieannc said:


> I'm planning to purchase tickets through UT for an upcoming trip.  We drive to WDW and sometimes arrive a day earlier than planned.  Since the start date of the tickets are date specific, is there a way to change the start date once we actually arrive? Thanks in advance for any info!


I would opt for tickets with the earlier start date, unless you're going to have a lot of resort days and need the full use window. I'm pretty sure the fine print says you can change the dates if you pay the higher cost, but I read that a while ago.


----------



## FFMickey

We bought a 4 day ticket from UT. They are physical tickets so they are returnable. Would it be better to return them and buy new tickets with PH from UT on the old pricing or to price bridge at the parks and add PH?


----------



## Robo

FFMickey said:


> We bought a 4 day ticket from UT. They are physical tickets so they are returnable. Would it be better to return them and buy new tickets with PH from UT on the old pricing or to price bridge at the parks and add PH?



If you return hard tickets to UT, you will be charged (your refund reduced by) a 5% "restocking fee"
so consider that and figure that into the cost computations.

It is POSSIBLE that you can input your UT tickets to your MDX account and ADD the Park Hopper option right in the account,
*but once you do add the tickets to MDX, you can't return them.*
If you do that, you might be up-charged from the *current* base ticket price to the *current* Hopper ticket price (but you should be able to 
keep the discount you paid for the original base tickets.)

The above in blue is my speculation, based on one or two reports that I've read,
*but I AM NOT CERTAIN that is what will happen.*

The new ticket handling via MDX is uncertain at this moment.
Just not enough reported info to know what to expect or if/when more changes will occur.

Contact UT directly and *ask them* about the "return base tickets and re-buy Hopper tickets" plan.


----------



## FFMickey

Ok, thanks @Robo


----------



## Laurieannc

HeiHei2018 said:


> I would opt for tickets with the earlier start date, unless you're going to have a lot of resort days and need the full use window. I'm pretty sure the fine print says you can change the dates if you pay the higher cost, but I read that a while ago.



Thanks for this!  I ended up purchasing them yesterday after calling both WDW and UT and both of them telling me that in the event we decide to arrive early, we can just go to guest relations and have them adjust the start date for us.


----------



## BabiesDaddy

Robo said:


> 1) No.
> 2) Not in the case of "never used" tickets.
> UT tickets are actual "Disney tickets," just being sold by UT.
> If tickets are not used and they expire, never being used, their original value can be used toward the purchase of new current tickets at the time of your next trip.
> 
> Also, when Disney first make a change in their ticket prices (as is the case right now,)
> UT (and others) may offer the "old price" tickets for a period of time, due to having X number of those "old" tickets still in stock.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## lanejudy

Laurieannc said:


> in the event we decide to arrive early, we can just go to guest relations and have them adjust the start date for us.



Be aware that depending on your dates, “adjusting the start date” may cost more.  Or less - but if less, you will not receive a refund of the difference.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Laurieannc

lanejudy said:


> Be aware that depending on your dates, “adjusting the start date” may cost more.  Or less - but if less, you will not receive a refund of the difference.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



Thank you!  This is good to know.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Oh guru of all things Ticket Media related I have question that is a horse of a different colour for you! A few years ago there was a discount for CDN residents that gave us non-expiring tickets and several of my cohorts in the CDN forum redeemed some Airmiles for children's tickets and their kids have now aged into "adults" How will Disney handle the upgrading of these? We are all fully aware of how we lose our discount if we chose to upgrade them at all now (bump up to the current price of what we have before any upgrade is done eliminating any discount we originally received) but what about needing to switch from a child's ticket to an adult's? Will they still use the current prices? *


----------



## Robo

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh guru of all things Ticket Media related I have question that is a horse of a different colour for you! A few years ago there was a discount for CDN residents that gave us non-expiring tickets and several of my cohorts in the CDN forum redeemed some Airmiles for children's tickets and their kids have now aged into "adults" How will Disney handle the upgrading of these? We are all fully aware of how we lose our discount if we chose to upgrade them at all now (bump up to the current price of what we have before any upgrade is done eliminating any discount we originally received) but what about needing to switch from a child's ticket to an adult's? Will they still use the current prices? *



If you are asking about PARTIALLY-USED non-expiring kids tickets...
upgrading the remaining assets to "adult," is done at no charge.

If you are asking about NEW, NEVER-USED kids tickets...
upgrading them to current "adult," is done, _generally_" at the difference between the "Disney price" at the time of purchase
and the current price for a similar ticket.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Robo said:


> If you are asking about PARTIALLY-USED non-expiring kids tickets...
> upgrading the remaining assets to "adult," is done at no charge.
> 
> If you are asking about NEW, NEVER-USED kids tickets...
> upgrading them to current "adult," is done, _generally_" at the difference between the "Disney price" at the time of purchase
> and the current price for a similar ticket.


*Dang, you must sit at a computer more than I do! Your answers are always quick & detailed *

*This is what my fellow Canucks were afraid would happen to tickets they have locked away -- if you redeemed Airmiles for them it made them *free* so why not! Time to sell them to a friend and hope for another discount to crop up (highly doubtful with Star Wars invading!)*


----------



## jjjones325

I've been following this thread for many months, but I don't remember this question.  Got a large family (10-12 people) staying offsite.  Are there any "group" discounts for buying that many tickets in a bunch, either from Disney or one of the resellers?


----------



## siren0119

jjjones325 said:


> I've been following this thread for many months, but I don't remember this question.  Got a large family (10-12 people) staying offsite.  Are there any "group" discounts for buying that many tickets in a bunch, either from Disney or one of the resellers?



Disney does offer group rates but it is for groups staying onsite, and must be a minimum of 10 rooms being booked. 

https://www.disneygroupgetaways.com/dgg/disneyworld


----------



## Castlequeen5

We have a 10 day park hopper plus with our vacation package this summer.  We plan to upgrade to a platinum plus AP while we are there.  Does it matter when we upgrade?  Initially my plan was to upgrade on the first day to maximize on any AP discounts available.  But my kids were interested in trying out the mini golf places.  It doesn't look like those are included with the pass.  So do I need to upgrade _after_ we use those visits or can I still use them after the upgrade?


----------



## siren0119

Castlequeen5 said:


> We have a 10 day park hopper plus with our vacation package this summer.  We plan to upgrade to a platinum plus AP while we are there.  Does it matter when we upgrade?  Initially my plan was to upgrade on the first day to maximize on any AP discounts available.  But my kids were interested in trying out the mini golf places.  It doesn't look like those are included with the pass.  So do I need to upgrade _after_ we use those visits or can I still use them after the upgrade?



The AP would replace your entitlements under the PHP tickets, so you would get the discounted AP admission if you upgrade to AP before visiting the mini golf. You wouldn't retain any of the "included" activity admissions that aren't part of AP benefits.


----------



## rangerxenos

Question -- I am traveling with friends and staying in the same room with the same package.  Can I upgrade to an AP without everyone else in the room having to, if everything was booked at the same time?

Or, if I already have an AP, can I be on the reservation with everyone else except not have to buy a ticket as part of the package?


----------



## Castlequeen5

siren0119 said:


> The AP would replace your entitlements under the PHP tickets, so you would get the discounted AP admission if you upgrade to AP before visiting the mini golf. You wouldn't retain any of the "included" activity admissions that aren't part of AP benefits.



Thank you!  I figured that would be the case.


----------



## Robo

rangerxenos said:


> Question -- I am traveling with friends and staying in the same room with the same package.
> 1. Can I upgrade to an AP without everyone else in the room having to, if everything was booked at the same time?
> 
> Or,
> 2. if I already have an AP, can I be on the reservation with everyone else except not have to buy a ticket as part of the package?


1. You can, but only after you ARRIVE at WDW.
2. Nope. But, you can KEEP your package ticket to use on another trip, or to utilize its value toward buying a different ticket or AP in the future.

Another option (if the "package" is not needed for "Free Dining" etc.) is to re-book as "Room Only" for everyone,
and each guest can then buy whatever ticket she/he would like.
(They could even buy their tickets from a WDW ticket discounter.)


----------



## robinb

Never mind. My reading comprehension isn’t what it should be today.


----------



## rangerxenos

Robo said:


> 1. You can, but only after you ARRIVE at WDW.
> 2. Nope. But, you can KEEP your package ticket to use on another trip, or to utilize its value toward buying a different ticket or AP in the future.
> 
> Another option (if the "package" is not needed for "Free Dining" etc.) is to re-book as "Room Only" for everyone,
> and each guest can then buy whatever ticket she/he would like.
> (They could even buy their tickets from a WDW ticket discounter.)



Thank you so much, I thought that was the case on the AP.  The people I'm traveling with wanted to do a room package, and so long as I as an individual can upgrade to an AP myself, that's what I'll do once we arrive.


----------



## Castlequeen5

Castlequeen5 said:


> Thank you!  I figured that would be the case.





Castlequeen5 said:


> Thank you!  I figured that would be the case.


----------



## Castlequeen5

siren0119 said:


> The AP would replace your entitlements under the PHP tickets, so you would get the discounted AP admission if you upgrade to AP before visiting the mini golf. You wouldn't retain any of the "included" activity admissions that aren't part of AP benefits.



If I waited until after the mini golf visits to upgrade, would the photopass pictures taken _before the upgrade be included?_


----------



## Robo

Castlequeen5 said:


> If I waited until after the mini golf visits to upgrade, would the photopass pictures taken _before the upgrade be included?_


Yes.


----------



## peabody58

My recent Experience linking OLD DVC-AP Vouchers to MDE

So I have 2 old DVC AP Vouchers with 2 AP's on each that have not yet been linked to my MDE. One set was from 11/2011 and the other set from 12/2012. I have the original email confirmation as well as the bar coded official Will Call Confirmation.

1. Tried on-line, but the system would not recognize the Confirmation #. Not surprised considering how old these were.

2. Emailed WDW Passholder Program for help. Received a reply to call Passholder Services (PASS) directly for resolution.

3. Called PASS. The set of DVC AP's purchased in 2012 were able to be linked right away. They show up as 'Disney Annual Pass - DVC' in my MDE. No Gold/Platinum designation.

4. PASS was unable to do anything with the 2011 voucher. After 40 minutes the Escalation Team got involved and another 20 min later they were able to confirm that my Confirmation # was valid. However, they said there was some kind on Encoding problem which was on DVC's end and that I would need to call DVC Member services.

5. FYI: The Confirmation #'s for 2011 was THON#######, 4 letters - 7 numbers. 2012 was THON########, 4 letters - 8 numbers. PASS said they don't know how to handle anything less than a 12 character Confirmation #'s.

6. Called DVC MS. 15 minutes later, they confirmed the same thing - correct # (11 characters) but still some kind of Encoding issue. While I was patiently talking with MS about my options, frustration, future need to get bounced between ticketing/Guest Services, no A/C in the gondolas, etc., etc., she suddenly said "WAIT don't hang up" as her supervision was frantically waving from across the room. Apparently the Supervisor found out what needed to be done (sadly she did share the secret handshake with me), and my 2011 DVC AP voucher was added to my MDE. They also went ahead and linked one of the vouchers AP's to my DW's MDE.

7. While this was going on, I had my MDE open and transferred one of the 2012 DVC AP's to my DW. The AP now showed as 'non-transferable'. No big deal. But when I closed out my MDE and reopened it a couple hours later, all the AP's now show that I can transfer them if desired. Good to know in case DW leaves me after 37 years!

8. I inquired and received confirmation that the DVC-APs are NOT activated and that I still need to go to Guest Services to prove we're DVC and who we are. MS also confirmed that the linked old DVC AP's will be activated as Platinum.

9. So in summary, except for the momentary challenge of linking the 2011 voucher, the process worked exactly as other's had previously noted. I am relieved to have these dinosaur vouchers brought into the current technology and I won't have to waste a couple hours at Guest Services in Oct when we start our AP year.


----------



## jeremy1002

How many times can you re-assign a ticket before Disney locks you from doing so anymore & you have to call them to re-assign it?


----------



## Robo

jeremy1002 said:


> How many times can you re-assign a ticket before Disney locks you from doing so anymore & you have to call them to re-assign it?


Never heard of any limit on that.


----------



## peabody58

jeremy1002 said:


> How many times can you re-assign a ticket before Disney locks you from doing so anymore & you have to call them to re-assign it?



'The Ultimate _Answer to Transfers_, The Ticket and Everything is..._42_!


----------



## Nutmeg2016

Can you purchase park tickets at your Disney Resort? If so, do they have magic bands available to give you on the spot?


----------



## Robo

Nutmeg2016 said:


> 1. Can you purchase park tickets at your Disney Resort?
> 2. If so, do they have magic bands available to give you on the spot?


1. Yes.
2. If you have a WDW resort reservation, MagicBands will be *sent to you* (if you are a US resident) in advance of your trip *even if you don't have any tickets.*
(If you live outside the US, MBs will be provided to you when you check in to the resort.)

So, if you buy tickets at your WDW resort, you can just add those ticket numbers into your MDX account and they will immediately be accessible using your resort MBs.

Tickets _do not require the use of MBs_ to enter a park or use FP+.
But, your WDW resort uses MBs instead of resort keys, so they provide MBs
to all guests with resort stays.

All that said, if you wait until you get to WDW to buy tickets, you cannot book your FP+
at the 60 days before WDW resort check-in date.


----------



## Nutmeg2016

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. If you have a WDW resort reservation, MagicBands will be *sent to you* (if you are a US resident) in advance of your trip *even if you don't have any tickets.*
> (If you live outside the US, MBs will be provided to you when you check in to the resort.)
> 
> So, if you buy tickets at your WDW resort, you can just add those ticket numbers into your MDX account and they will immediately be accessible using your resort MBs.



Thanks for this!

I didn't realize that resort guests automatically receive MBs even if park tickets haven't been purchased. I just checked "MagicBand Order Status" in MDE, and I'm still a little confused (BTW, this is for my parents, who are waiting until the last minute to purchase tickets for a few reasons; my family has our MBs & FP+ ready to go). Under my parents names, it says "Pick up your customized MagicBand order at your Resort Front Desk", which is funny because I never customized their bands (?). 

In any case, it sounds like they'll receive MBs at the front desk when they check-in


----------



## SUSIEQ

Anyone bought tickets thru Tickets at Work lately?
These just became available to me yesterday. Also, can they be upgraded like tickets from UT? Thanks!
It appears to be about a 15% discount even with taxes and fees, but I need to recheck my math, as always.


----------



## Robo

SUSIEQ said:


> 1. Anyone bought tickets thru Tickets at Work lately?
> These just became available to me yesterday. Also,
> 2. can they be upgraded like tickets from UT?


1. They are an authorized WDW ticket seller and an often-chosen source of WDW tickets.
2. Yes.


----------



## HeiHei2018

Nutmeg2016 said:


> Thanks for this!
> 
> I didn't realize that resort guests automatically receive MBs even if park tickets haven't been purchased. I just checked "MagicBand Order Status" in MDE, and I'm still a little confused (BTW, this is for my parents, who are waiting until the last minute to purchase tickets for a few reasons; my family has our MBs & FP+ ready to go). Under my parents names, it says "Pick up your customized MagicBand order at your Resort Front Desk", which is funny because I never customized their bands (?).
> 
> In any case, it sounds like they'll receive MBs at the front desk when they check-in



If you do nothing prior to check-in, you get gray magic bands with your name in them, hence "customized." (At least that's what happened when we didn't know to customize early for our 2017 trip.)


----------



## LauraLea

I have an unusual situation.  I have tried searching this thread, but was unable to find anything.

DH and I have Florida resident week day passes that expire 1/11/2020.  We have had this type of pass for a few years now, but my brother and his family are moving to St. Cloud this year and I expect we will want to get the regular seasonal pass as he has school age children.

I would like to go to the parks on Sat 1/4 and Sun 1/5.  This is just 1 week before our passes expire and I really hate to upgrade our current passes for just this one weekend.  Is it possible to just get a new AP to begin 1/4 while our current APs are still active?  Would I be able to get the renewal rate, or would I need to pay for a new AP?

Thanks, for your help.

Laura


----------



## Robo

LauraLea said:


> I have an unusual situation.  I have tried searching this thread, but was unable to find anything.
> 
> DH and I have Florida resident week day passes that expire 1/11/2020.  We have had this type of pass for a few years now, but my brother and his family are moving to St. Cloud this year and I expect we will want to get the regular seasonal pass as he has school age children.
> 
> I would like to go to the parks on Sat 1/4 and Sun 1/5.  This is just 1 week before our passes expire and
> A. I really hate to upgrade our current passes for just this one weekend.
> B. Is it possible to just get a new AP to begin 1/4 while our current APs are still active?
> C. Would I be able to get the renewal rate, or
> D. would I need to pay for a new AP?
> 
> Thanks, for your help.
> 
> Laura



passes that expire *1/11/2020*
go to the parks on Sat *1/4* and Sun 1/5

A. You would NOT want to do that.
B. Yes.
C. Maybe, if you were to explain as above and to "ask very nicely."
D. That would be the normal procedure (but see "C" above.)


----------



## LauraLea

Thanks Robo.


----------



## mhartman09

My family of 3 all has APs.  My son is going on a trip with my cousin and her family  She booked a package with tickets. Since my son already has an AP, can't we "hold" his ticket and use it towards his renewal?  Would we need to reassign his ticket in MDE, so it doesn't get used?


----------



## Robo

mhartman09 said:


> My family of 3 all has APs.  My son is going on a trip with my cousin and her family  She booked a package with tickets.
> 1. Since my son already has an AP, can't we "hold" his ticket and use it towards his renewal?
> 2. Would we need to reassign his ticket in MDE, so it doesn't get used?


1. Yes.
2. You don't "need" to, but that *would* be a good way to make sure that it was not used.


----------



## ksromack

If we have tickets booked along with the free dining deal, can we re-assign those tickets to someone else to use at a later date as long as the expiration date hasn't occurred? 

We're losing our AP in early October but I am definitely upgrading my package tickets in December to a DVC gold pass because it should only be $111.xx (if I did my math right). This upgrade is cheaper than paying for another Memory Maker.  If we get package deals in 2020 for another stay, could I save my tickets from that package and assign them to another person in our family who doesn't have park tickets?


----------



## Robo

ksromack said:


> If we have tickets booked along with the free dining deal,
> 1. can we re-assign those tickets to someone else to use at a later date as long as the expiration date hasn't occurred?
> We're losing our AP in early October but I am definitely upgrading my package tickets in December to a DVC gold pass because it should only be $111.xx (if I did my math right). This upgrade is cheaper than paying for another Memory Maker.
> 2. If we get package deals in 2020 for another stay, could I save my tickets from that package and assign them to another person in our family who doesn't have park tickets?


1. You can, after you arrive at WDW.
2. Yes.


----------



## zumfelde

I have a 4 day park hopper ticket and also a 1 day MK ticket linked to my magic band. I will be going to the MK on the 4th and 5th day of trip and other parks the first three days. Will the 4 day park hopper be used first if I am going to the other parks the first 3 days of my trip? Thanks


----------



## Robo

zumfelde said:


> I have a 4 day park hopper ticket and also a 1 day MK ticket linked to my magic band. I will be going to the MK on the 4th and 5th day of trip and other parks the first three days. Will the 4 day park hopper be used first if I am going to the other parks the first 3 days of my trip? Thanks


YOU need to make sure that the correct ticket is used.

Before you go to any park gate, you can create a "fake name" in your MDX account and transfer the ticket that you DON'T want to use to that "person."
Then, when you are ready to use that "protected" ticket, (as long as you do NOT have any other valid tickets still in your MDX) transfer the "protected" ticket back to YOUR name for use at the park gate.

-OR-
Before you go to any park gate, go to any Guest Relations and have the ticket that you DO want to use NEXT set to the highest PRIORITY in your MDX account.
That highest priority ticket will then continue to be used until it is all used up, or you have its priority set below that of another ticket that you want to use next.


----------



## zumfelde

Ok thank you


----------



## mhartman09

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. You don't "need" to, but that *would* be a good way to make sure that it was not used.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Candycane83

I bought Canadian promo tickets that is parkhoppers with water parks. I wanted to know, if I went to a water park, would that take a day out from the number of days from my normal tickets or are they separate? 
i.e. 8 day park hopper/ water park
8 days in park 
2 days in water park 

Is this ok? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robo

Candycane83 said:


> I bought Canadian promo tickets that is parkhoppers with water parks. I wanted to know,
> *A.*  if I went to a water park, would that take a day out from the number of days from my normal tickets
> *B.* or are they separate?
> i.e. 8 day park hopper/ water park
> *C. *8 days in park
> *D. *2 days in water park
> *E. *Is this ok?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


A. No.
B. Yes.
C. Yes.
D. Yup.
E. That's OK.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

I know there have been other data points posted, but I just wanted to share an additional data point of successfully applying the value of a UT ticket toward a Gold AP renewal.  Last week, 2 date-specific tickets for Christmas week of this year purchased from UT prior to the recent price increase were used for the upgrade at Disney Springs.  The CM at first tried to apply the "price" found in their system that UT paid Disney for the ticket.  The CM was gently advised that the "value" of the ticket was much greater than that "price" and at that point the CM retrieved the actual "value" of the ticket had it been purchased from Disney and successfully bridged the ticket.  The CM was also knowledgeable in applying the ticket toward an AP renewal, which is sometimes difficult for them to accomplish.


----------



## hsmamato2

Question regarding MDE and old tickets linked- we have an upcoming stay booked thru a timeshare/DVC. We can see the reservation in MDE. Now.... if we want to, they'll send us new Magic bands to open door etc. (we will get those. We have old MB from last year.Do we just leave them at home,and use the new ones?   My core question is this- I also have an old NE ticket left in my MDE acct. If I get/use my new MB ,it will work to utilize the  old ticket media I'd like to use? (not adding any new tickets)  I think the answer is yes, but I need to verify please.
 and..... linking a fam member, if I linked them to my friend list on our last trip, do I simply add the names to current reservation,order the bands,and we're good to go without doing/adding anything else? thanks.


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> Question regarding MDE and old tickets linked- we have an upcoming stay booked thru a timeshare/DVC. We can see the reservation in MDE. Now.... if we want to, they'll send us new Magic bands to open door etc.
> 1. (we will get those.
> We have old MB from last year.
> 2. Do we just leave them at home,and use the new ones?
> My core question is this- I also have an old NE ticket left in my MDE acct.
> 3. If I get/use my new MB ,it will work to utilize the  old ticket media I'd like to use? (not adding any new tickets)
> 4. I think the answer is yes, but I need to verify please.
> and..... linking a fam member, if I linked them to my friend list on our last trip,
> 5. do I simply add the names to current reservation,order the bands,and we're good to go without doing/adding anything else? thanks.


1. OK.
2. You can. Or, you can use both sets of MB, interchangeably.
3. Yes.
4. Yes.
5. That's one way to do it.


----------



## ksromack

hsmamato2 said:


> Now.... if we want to, they'll send us new Magic bands to open door etc. (we will get those. We have old MB from last year.Do we just leave them at home,and use the new ones?


I always have at least 2 MBs per person with us, just in case.....plus, you can match your outfits


----------



## WDW4us2006

Help! I can't find any information on "complimentary" tickets - here is my situation:

I WON (4) 1-Day Park Hopper tickets in a raffle that was put on by a non-profit. They received these tickets through Disney, and I have them in my possession. When I start to link them (I haven't finished the "linking" process yet, as I'm not sure who is using what or when, I just wanted to see what it would say) they say "Magic Your Way 1-Day Ticket with Park Hopper - Complimentary". On the back, along with the regular bar code and QR code, down the bottom it says: 
1 DAY PARK HOPPER COMM REL IN FOCUS COMP
WDW 12/20/2018

I have questions: 
Does anyone know anything about these tickets? 
Do they have an expiration date (it doesn't say during the linking process)?
Are there black-out dates?
Can I combine them to upgrade to an AP?? 

So interesting! And yes, I know how lucky that is! I never win anything!


----------



## HuskieJohn

Does anyone have a ballpark idea/rumor of when (what month) June 2020 tickets will be released?


----------



## hsmamato2

Robo said:


> 1. OK.
> 2. You can. Or, you can use both sets of MB, interchangeably.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. Yes.
> 5. That's one way to do it.


Thanks Robo (you rock) so what's the smartest way to add family/friend to my acct for upcoming trip? I had sent the email asking them to join me... I have yet to input the names of friends on my reservation tho. I want to be sure I'm doing it correctly before going in and attempting. thanks


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> Thanks Robo (you rock) so what's the smartest way to add family/friend to my acct for upcoming trip? I had sent the email asking them to join me... I have yet to input the names of friends on my reservation tho. I want to be sure I'm doing it correctly before going in and attempting. thanks



The simplest way is to add each name to YOUR account.
If you do that, they will "always" be seen in, and be a part of, YOUR account for this and future trips.

The way to do it so that these folks are NOT "always" going to be seen in YOUR account is to have a separate account that only contains THEIR info and eMail address. THEN, "invite" their account to "join" with your account. (From what you said, it sounds like you are ready to do that.)

Either way, you (from your account) will be able to make and control their FP+ along with your FP+.


----------



## BoardwalkGlenn

HuskieJohn said:


> Does anyone have a ballpark idea/rumor of when (what month) June 2020 tickets will be released?



Not sure how official or correct this may be, but according to a post on the Disney Mom's Panel, they estimate 2020 park tickets will be available in June 2019. 

https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney.go.com/question/far-advance-purchase-tickets-trip-394460/


----------



## HuskieJohn

BoardwalkGlenn said:


> Not sure how official or correct this may be, but according to a post on the Disney Mom's Panel, they estimate 2020 park tickets will be available in June 2019.
> 
> https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney.go.com/question/far-advance-purchase-tickets-trip-394460/




Thank you!  I can chill with the OCD looking it up on WDW and UCT sites every day...well until mid May anyways.


----------



## Surr

WDW4us2006 said:


> Help! I can't find any information on "complimentary" tickets - here is my situation:
> 
> I WON (4) 1-Day Park Hopper tickets in a raffle that was put on by a non-profit. They received these tickets through Disney, and I have them in my possession. When I start to link them (I haven't finished the "linking" process yet, as I'm not sure who is using what or when, I just wanted to see what it would say) they say "Magic Your Way 1-Day Ticket with Park Hopper - Complimentary". On the back, along with the regular bar code and QR code, down the bottom it says:
> 1 DAY PARK HOPPER COMM REL IN FOCUS COMP
> WDW 12/20/2018
> 
> I have questions:
> Does anyone know anything about these tickets?
> Do they have an expiration date (it doesn't say during the linking process)?
> Are there black-out dates?
> Can I combine them to upgrade to an AP??
> 
> So interesting! And yes, I know how lucky that is! I never win anything!




I don't know about the expiration date.
My understanding is they do not have blackout dates.
They cannot be combined or upgraded at all.


----------



## Robo

WDW4us2006 said:


> Help! I can't find any information on "complimentary" tickets - here is my situation:
> 
> I WON (4) 1-Day Park Hopper tickets in a raffle that was put on by a non-profit. They received these tickets through Disney, and I have them in my possession. When I start to link them (I haven't finished the "linking" process yet, as I'm not sure who is using what or when, I just wanted to see what it would say) they say "Magic Your Way 1-Day Ticket with Park Hopper - Complimentary". On the back, along with the regular bar code and QR code, down the bottom it says:
> 1 DAY PARK HOPPER COMM REL IN FOCUS COMP
> WDW 12/20/2018
> 
> I have questions:
> 1. Does anyone know anything about these tickets?
> 2. Do they have an expiration date (it doesn't say during the linking process)?
> Are there black-out dates?
> 3. Can I combine them
> 4. to upgrade
> 5. to an AP??
> 
> So interesting!
> 6. And yes, I know how lucky that is! I never win anything!



To reinforce what @Surr said:

1. Sound like typical "Complimentary (Comp) Tickets."
2. Unlikely, but you can call Disney and ask.
3. Nope.
4. Nope.
5. Nope.
6. Congrats!


----------



## Candycane83

Robo said:


> A. No.
> B. Yes.
> C. Yes.
> D. Yup.
> E. That's OK.


Thanks so much @Robo!!!


----------



## bksomody

I'm wondering if purchase the special 4-Park Magic Ticket and I am staying at a WDW resort would I be able to purchase the dining plan? I thought you had to buy a package to purchase the dining plan and this is not technically a package.  The tickets have to be purchased separately from the reservation so that is why I question it.


----------



## lanejudy

bksomody said:


> I'm wondering if purchase the special 4-Park Magic Ticket and I am staying at a WDW resort would I be able to purchase the dining plan? I thought you had to buy a package to purchase the dining plan and this is not technically a package.  The tickets have to be purchased separately from the reservation so that is why I question it.



I don’t know rules about that ticket.  However, you can book a “ticketless package” of resort+dining by calling.  It just can’t be done online.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## bksomody

lanejudy said:


> I don’t know rules about that ticket.  However, you can book a “ticketless package” of resort+dining by calling.  It just can’t be done online.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


Oh, thank you for this information and the quick reply.  This makes my planning so much easier.


----------



## teachertink

AP bridging question - We are DVC and are eligible to purchase a Gold AP. We are traveling during a blockout period in April. Could we purchased a discounted 3rd party ticket and use that during our April dates and on our last day, upgrade that ticket to a Gold AP pass?


----------



## Robo

teachertink said:


> AP bridging question - We are DVC and are eligible to purchase a Gold AP. We are traveling during a blockout period in April. Could we purchased a discounted 3rd party ticket and use that during our April dates and on our last day, upgrade that ticket to a Gold AP pass?



Yes.


----------



## hsmamato2

Robo said:


> The simplest way is to add each name to YOUR account.
> If you do that, they will "always" be seen in, and be a part of, YOUR account for this and future trips.
> 
> The way to do it so that these folks are NOT "always" going to be seen in YOUR account is to have a separate account that only contains THEIR info and eMail address. THEN, "invite" their account to "join" with your account. (From what you said, it sounds like you are ready to do that.)
> 
> Either way, you (from your account) will be able to make and control their FP+ along with your FP+.


Thank you! so to get this straight in my head..... I have my res. set up in MDE, I have the names added to the res. (I had already linked thru friends via email) NOW one of the named people will buy a ticket to use..... *******They buy it as normal,and input the ticket number into THEIR MDE acct,correct? And then it will show/be linked on my acct(which is the room we're staying in) acct? and we can all book fp+ together after that? (thru my MDE acct)


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> Thank you! so to get this straight in my head..... I have my res. set up in MDE, I have the names added to the res. (I had already linked thru friends via email) NOW one of the named people will buy a ticket to use..... *******
> 1. They buy it as normal,and input the ticket number into THEIR MDE acct,correct?
> 2. And then it will show/be linked on my acct(which is the room we're staying in) acct? and we can all book fp+ together after that? (thru my MDE acct)


1. Yes.
2. That person having a valid ticket will allow you to book FP+ via your account when the date arrives.


----------



## hsmamato2

Ok I just bumped into another  weird set of questions (it's been years and I still can't wrap my mind around MDE proper)  
1- Can you book FP+ if you have no ticket entitlements in MDE at all?
2-So when checking MDE, I had a NE 8 day ticket that I used 7 days from last year. When I went to look today, my acct. shows I'm unable to book a FP+ (within 30 days) ...so does this mean I have no ticket admissions left? (I know it was 8 days left on that ticket,and I still have the physical ticket)
3- SHould I call an I.T. number to find out what's going on?
4-is there such a number?
5- On a second MDE acct (not mine,DH) I had (I thought) 5 days left on an old NE ticket. TOday,when I made some FP+ (within 30 days) just to see if the system allowed it, I made 10 days of FP+,and then I stopped the 'test'. How is this possible?
6- in previous years, I could see easily how many park days I had left to use up in a list,why can't I see that now?


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> Ok I just bumped into another  weird set of questions (it's been years and I still can't wrap my mind around MDE proper)
> 1- Can you book FP+ if you have no ticket entitlements in MDE at all?
> 2-So when checking MDE, I had a NE 8 day ticket that I used 7 days from last year. When I went to look today, my acct. shows I'm unable to book a FP+ (within 30 days) ...so does this mean I have no ticket admissions left? (I know it was 8 days left on that ticket,and I still have the physical ticket)
> 3- SHould I call an I.T. number to find out what's going on?
> 4-is there such a number?
> 5- On a second MDE acct (not mine,DH) I had (I thought) 5 days left on an old NE ticket. TOday,when I made some FP+ (within 30 days) just to see if the system allowed it, I made 10 days of FP+,and then I stopped the 'test'. How is this possible?
> 6- in previous years, I could see easily how many park days I had left to use up in a list,why can't I see that now?


1- No. Valid tickets are required in order to book FP+.
2- If you are correct about having one "day left" then, it sounds like one of the ubiquitous GLITCHES featured in MDE.
3- Yes.
4- You bet! And, not just ONE.
WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
-or-
Call the WDW IT Dept. at
*(407) 939-7765 *or
*(407) 939-4357 *or
(407) 939-3471 or
(407) 939-7849 or
If you are in the UK, call-
0800 16 90 749
5- See answer #2.
6- I didn't know that was ever a feature on MDE.


----------



## hsmamato2

Robo said:


> 1- No. Valid tickets are required in order to book FP+.
> 2- If you are correct about having one "day left" then, it sounds like one of the ubiquitous GLITCHES featured in MDE.
> 3- Yes.
> 4- You bet! And, not just ONE.
> WDW Ticketing:
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
> -or-
> Call the WDW IT Dept. at
> *(407) 939-7765 *or
> *(407) 939-4357 *or
> (407) 939-3471 or
> (407) 939-7849 or
> If you are in the UK, call-
> 0800 16 90 749
> 5- See answer #2.
> 6- I didn't know that was ever a feature on MDE.


Thank you very much. On phone with IT now.


----------



## HHMcG

I am purchasing an AP certificate/voucher to be used in a few years.  (After the last couple AP price increases I realized that the best way to save on the AP is just to buy it now)  I plan to buy the Platinum Pass.  In a few years once I activate the pass if I decide to upgrade it to Platinum Plus would I just pay the difference in price of the two tickets at that time?


----------



## debg

According to my records, I have two separate 1-day Ep/HS/AK tickets.  This is also what MDE shows.  I successfully booked (fake booking) FP+ for one day/ticket.  However, when trying to book the 2nd day/ticket, MDE tells me that I have used all of my tickets.  Glitch?  Call IT?  Thanks for all of your help with the many questions.  You're a life saver!


----------



## wvjules

Tell me how to do this.  I want to change my whole vacation and not lose my FPs.  I currently have the Sun and Fun package with 6 day park tickets and memory maker.  This is what I want to do.  I want to get an AP for myself, a 6 day ticket for DD (adult), and an AP room rate at WL.  

I know I need to call to get the AP room rate, but how do I handle the tickets? 

Also, will they just apply my paid off package amount to the AP and Ticket? Or will it be refunded and I need to re-buy?

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Robo

debg said:


> According to my records, I have two separate 1-day Ep/HS/AK tickets.  This is also what MDE shows.  I successfully booked (fake booking) FP+ for one day/ticket.  However, when trying to book the 2nd day/ticket, MDE tells me that I have used all of my tickets.  Glitch?  Call IT?  Thanks for all of your help with the many questions.  You're a life saver!


Glitch. Call.


----------



## Robo

wvjules said:


> Tell me how to do this.  I want to change my whole vacation and not lose my FPs.  I currently have the Sun and Fun package with 6 day park tickets and memory maker.  This is what I want to do.  I want to get an AP for myself, a 6 day ticket for DD (adult), and an AP room rate at WL.
> 
> I know I need to call to get the AP room rate, but how do I handle the tickets?
> 
> Also, will they just apply my paid off package amount to the AP and Ticket? Or will it be refunded and I need to re-buy?
> 
> Thanks for all the help.


I’d do this...
Call and see IF you can get an AP room, first.
If so, book it imediately.
You don’t need to have an AP to book an AP room.
After that, we can discuss what to do with your current reservations.


----------



## wvjules

Robo said:


> I’d do this...
> Call and change only the room.
> Keep the tickets.
> Upgrade one ticket to AP after you arrive.



When I call to change the room do I also tell them to cancel the memory maker?

Ok thinking about your answer, I am a little confused.  I currently have a package, not a room and separate tickets.  Can they change the room portion of a package to an AP room only, and separate tickets?  I'm sure they can since you said they can but just double checking.


----------



## hsmamato2

hsmamato2 said:


> Thank you very much. On phone with IT now.


so after a nice long wait on the phone.... was told that I had in fact used all 8 days (???) that didn't happen it was 7,and ALSO that one of those 8 days had been used twice to get admission and I shouldn't have been allowed to use the 7 that I did use last year.....clear as mud but thanks...thinking of HUCA to one of the other numbers provided just to double check that answer. I'm not going to lose sleep over this one but it would be nice to know


----------



## hsmamato2

Robo said:


> 6- I didn't know that was ever a feature on MDE.


HAHA Love the picture..... anyway in the past(like last spring) I could see on the right side drop down menu of MDE page tickets attached to my acct. Now it just shows option like view fastpass etc. NO way to look and see ticket entitlements listed. On the page now it's like  a round icon below my name I can choose tickets to add etc. But nothing that shows what's n there,like 3 days etc. And yet it will allow me to make 10 days worht of FP+ if I want..... so call for this too?


----------



## wvjules

So I called 407 W-Disney and she said I cannot make an AP reservation unless I actually currently have an AP.   So I asked before I even proceed are there any discounts for WL available.  Yes, $3,099 for room and dining.  I did a calculation of rack rate $416*5 and get $2080, add on DDP of $754 for a total of $2,834.  How was what she quoted me a Discount?  

I was excited about staying at WL.  Guess ASMo will have to do, and not get an AP.


----------



## Robo

wvjules said:


> 1- So I called 407 W-Disney and she said I cannot make an AP reservation unless I actually currently have an AP.   2- Guess ASMo will have to do, and not get an AP.


1- She was wrong.
2- Yup. AP rates may not always be available to fit your needs.

----------------------------------
And, my amended answer above was to NOT cancel anything,
but to FIRST secure an AP room (if one was available to your liking...)

AFTER THAT, we would start working on disassembling your first reservation while keeping your FPs.



Robo said:


> I’d do this...
> Call and see IF you can get an AP room, first.
> If so, book it immediately.
> You don’t need to have an AP to book an AP room.
> After that, we can discuss what to do with your current reservations.


----------



## wvjules

NO worries.  I wasn't going to cancel ANYTHING unless I got an AP room.  I may try again later and see if I get a different result or possibly look at another resort.


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> HAHA Love the picture..... anyway in the past(like last spring) I could see on the right side drop down menu of MDE page tickets attached to my acct. Now it just shows option like view fastpass etc. NO way to look and see ticket entitlements listed. On the page now it's like  a round icon below my name I can choose tickets to add etc. But nothing that shows what's n there,like 3 days etc. And yet it will allow me to make 10 days worht of FP+ if I want..... so call for this too?


I'm still not sure what it is you are seeing or not seeing in MDX, but you can certainly call and ask
for the info you want.
Some things the system is designed to reveal, other things, not so much.
But, if the system won't (or can't) reveal the info, Disney I.T. can tell you the info directly, OR what you need to do to find out.


----------



## Mrs. W

Here is something new for me. I'm local to Disneyland so have never thought about upgrading to an AP to World, but now that I want to, I'm not sure if I can do so in a way that makes financial sense. Please correct me if I am wrong.

I bought park tickets from an authorized reseller for a trip in December of this year with my husband. However, my sister and I want to go on an additional trip this June. If I understood the FAQ correctly, I have only one (likely not very good) option if I want to upgrade to an AP: 

contact Park Savers and see if they'd be willing to exchange my December tickets that were 5 day + waterpark, for 4 day + waterpark tickets in June, THEN visit WDW to upgrade one of these tickets to an AP.  *Even if Park Savers did agree to exchange, there would not be a refund of the difference.
Am I correct in thinking this is my only option for upgrading to an AP?


----------



## Robo

Mrs. W said:


> Here is something new for me. I'm local to Disneyland so have never thought about upgrading to an AP to World, but now that I want to, I'm not sure if I can do so in a way that makes financial sense. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> I bought park tickets from an authorized reseller for a trip in December of this year with my husband. However, my sister and I want to go on an additional trip this June. If I understood the FAQ correctly, I have only one (likely not very good) option if I want to upgrade to an AP:
> 
> contact Park Savers and see if they'd be willing to exchange my December tickets that were 5 day + waterpark, for 4 day + waterpark tickets in June, THEN visit WDW to upgrade one of these tickets to an AP.  *Even if Park Savers did agree to exchange, there would not be a refund of the difference.
> Am I correct in thinking this is my only option for upgrading to an AP?



Nope.
I don't see why you'd need to change the number of days on your Dec. tickets at all.
Just upgrade whatever tickets that you bought from ParkSavers to AP after you arrive at WDW.

Read Posts #5 & #6 in the thread on which we are now posting for more info.

(It is possible that that *upgrade option will "appear" in your MDX account* right after you enter the first park on your trip.)


----------



## Mrs. W

Robo said:


> Nope.
> I don't see why you'd need to change the number of days on your Dec. tickets at all.
> Just upgrade whatever tickets that you bought from ParkSavers to AP after you arrive at WDW.
> 
> Read Posts #5 & #6 in the thread on which we are now posting for more info.
> 
> (It is possible that that *upgrade option will "appear" in your MDX account* right after you enter the first park on your trip.)
> the first park



Wow, thank you! I read the posts - I promise I did - I just wasn't clear on if the dates mattered. I understand now. Thank you so much!


----------



## mfriedl1

I have one question...
It is my understanding that the credits for the DDP are all put on our account, to be used how you wish...not specific to each guest in your party...
Is this the same with your park entries?

I ask because my girlfriend and I are going with our kids but will have 2 days in WDW by ourselves (woo hoo!!!)
This also means we have 4 “extra” park entries.
We had not planned on hitting a park the day we arrive...but if the tickets are not guest specific, we could probably use 2 of those 4 “extras” that first day...even if it’s just a few hours.
Thoughts?


----------



## momof2gr8kids

mfriedl1 said:


> I have one question...
> It is my understanding that the credits for the DDP are all put on our account, to be used how you wish...not specific to each guest in your party...
> Is this the same with your park entries?
> 
> I ask because my girlfriend and I are going with our kids but will have 2 days in WDW by ourselves (woo hoo!!!)
> This also means we have 4 “extra” park entries.
> We had not planned on hitting a park the day we arrive...but if the tickets are not guest specific, we could probably use 2 of those 4 “extras” that first day...even if it’s just a few hours.
> Thoughts?


Tickets are specific to each person.  But you don't all have to have the same number of days on your tickets.  You can add a couple of days onto you and your girlfriend's tickets.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I have a child's 7 day ticket that expired December 2018 from a 3rd party.  From what I understand, that ticket retains it's value that I can use towards another ticket, but I have to do it in person at WDW.
Can I use it for an Annual Pass Voucher for an adult to be used for a different trip?  If I know someone that is going to WDW before me, can they upgrade it on my behalf to an AP voucher or different kind of adult ticket?  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

momof2gr8kids said:


> I have a child's 7 day ticket that expired December 2018 from a 3rd party.  From what I understand, that ticket retains it's value that I can use towards another ticket,
> 1. but I have to do it in person at WDW.
> 2. Can I use it for an Annual Pass Voucher for an adult to be used for a different trip?
> If I know someone that is going to WDW before me,
> 3. can they upgrade it on my behalf to an AP voucher or different kind of adult ticket?  Thanks!



As far as I know...
1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. Adult ticket, yes. AP voucher, I'm not sure.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Robo said:


> As far as I know...
> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Adult ticket, yes. AP voucher, I'm not sure.


Thanks - If they are able to get me an adult flex ticket, I could still book my FP and get an AP room discount and upgrade to an AP myself in person when I arrive, right?


----------



## Robo

momof2gr8kids said:


> Thanks - If they are able to get me an adult flex ticket, I could still book my FP and get an AP room discount and upgrade to an AP myself in person when I arrive, right?


Yes.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I am looking to purchase a 7day flex ticket through a reseller (airmiles) for the purpose of upgrading to an AP.  The company just listed the tickets yesterday but they expire December 2019 and I see on Disney's website they expire 2020.  Is there any way to determine the value of the ticket ahead of time (physically looking at it, MDE, calling Disney etc.)?  I know it would be worth $521 (pre March increase) or $627 current price but that's a big difference.

Question part 2:
If I upgrade a ticket, say the above 7Day Flex ticket expiring December 2019 to a 7Day hopper at guest services, would it still expire in 2019 or would it get the current available expiry date of December 2020?


----------



## HolRae

I am not sure if this is the correct place to ask this but I have lost my ann AL pass holder card. I know my magic band will still get me into the parks. Is it possible to get a new card and if so what’s is the cost of a replacement?


----------



## Robo

HolRae said:


> I am not sure if this is the correct place to ask this but I have lost my ann AL pass holder card. I know my magic band will still get me into the parks. Is it possible to get a new card and if so what’s is the cost of a replacement?



Stop by any ticket booth or Guest Relations with a legal photo ID and they will give you a new card at no charge.


----------



## Robo

Days In the Sun said:


> I am looking to purchase a 7day flex ticket through a reseller (airmiles) for the purpose of upgrading to an AP.  The company just listed the tickets yesterday but they expire December 2019 and I see on Disney's website they expire 2020.
> 1. Is there any way to determine the value of the ticket ahead of time (physically looking at it, MDE, calling Disney etc.)?  I know it would be worth $521 (pre March increase) or $627 current price but that's a big difference.
> 
> Question part 2:
> If I upgrade a ticket, say the above 7Day Flex ticket expiring December 2019 to a 7Day hopper at guest services, would it still expire in 2019 or would it get the current available expiry date of December 2020?



1. You'd have to contact the seller and ask the date on which the ticket was acquired from Disney.
2. If your purpose is to upgrade to an AP, I'm not sure why you'd want to do that.


----------



## teachertink

Please help me with my quest to get a DVC Gold AP at the best price possible  Please and Thank you!!!

DVC Gold pass is blocked for when we are going....in April. I would like to purchase a ticket that can be used for this time period and then before I leave on the last day, upgrade it to a Gold AP pass. I have been told this would work. Please let me know if you don't think it will.

In order to save the most in regards to bridging, I have looked at all different types of third party sellers to find the biggest savings. Here is one I am running across and would really like to know if this savings is accurate. I see The Official Ticket Center has an adult 10 day Flexible Date base ticket for $522.00 expires December 2019. Disney has this ticket priced at $652.85. 

This is a savings of $130.85. Would I receive this credit toward my AP? How do I determine the credited that will be applied to the ticket I purchase? I see the expiration dates are different. 

Again - Thank you!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Days In the Sun said:


> I am looking to purchase a 7day flex ticket through a reseller (airmiles) for the purpose of upgrading to an AP.  The company just listed the tickets yesterday but they expire December 2019 and I see on Disney's website they expire 2020.  Is there any way to determine the value of the ticket ahead of time (physically looking at it, MDE, calling Disney etc.)?  I know it would be worth $521 (pre March increase) or $627 current price but that's a big difference.
> 
> Question part 2:
> If I upgrade a ticket, say the above 7Day Flex ticket expiring December 2019 to a 7Day hopper at guest services, would it still expire in 2019 or would it get the current available expiry date of December 2020?





Robo said:


> 1. You'd have to contact the seller and ask the date on which the ticket was acquired from Disney.
> 2. If your purpose is to upgrade to an AP, I'm not sure why you'd want to do that.



1.  Thank you, I was hoping there might be another way but I'll keep working at getting the answer from the reseller.
2.  We know we are going to Disney again sometime in 2020 and ideally want 2 APs and 2-3 multiday tickets.  I was thinking as a backup plan,  if the airmiles reseller ticket is only worth $521 (pre-March increase) not $627 (current) I'd pass on upgrading to an AP and use the ticket to upgrade to a multiday one that expires 2020 instead of 2019 so at least we'd have one ticket bought. I see from your response that there is error in my thinking, new ticket would expire on dates picked in 2020 not December 2020.
3. One last question, I am assuming I can't book fastpasses with an expired ticket, correct???


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Hi guys, sorry if this isn’t the place for these questions!

We will be taking trips within a year, (October 2019 and spring 2020) so for the first time DH and I will be buying APs. The first trip is the two of us but the 2nd is our kids and my parents as well. 

1) We are memory maker users in the past, as AP holders can my parents/kids scan their bands and we still get their photos, like with memory maker?

2) Am I correct in my understanding that we can buy our APs online at anytime, book our FP for our trip at 60 days out like normal, but the year it’s valid for doesn’t start until we activate it at the gates?

3) We want to buy a TIW card, but on our second trip there will be meals paid for by my parents. I’ve been reading the card holder needs to be the person paying for the meal, is that true? If so, can we just link their credit card to my magic band?

3a) Do we wait until we arrive to buy a TIW card, and where can this be done?


----------



## Robo

Days In the Sun said:


> 1.  Thank you, I was hoping there might be another way but I'll keep working at getting the answer from the reseller.
> 2.  We know we are going to Disney again sometime in 2020 and ideally want 2 APs and 2-3 multiday tickets.  I was thinking as a backup plan,  if the airmiles reseller ticket is only worth $521 (pre-March increase) not $627 (current) I'd pass on upgrading to an AP and use the ticket to upgrade to a multiday one that expires 2020 instead of 2019 so at least we'd have one ticket bought. I see from your response that there is error in my thinking, new ticket would expire on dates picked in 2020 not December 2020.
> 3. One last question, I am assuming I can't book fastpasses with an expired ticket, correct???


2. OK. You didn't mention the idea of a backup plan. Only that your intention was to upgrade to an AP.
3. Correct.


----------



## Robo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hi guys, sorry if this isn’t the place for these questions!
> 
> We will be taking trips within a year, (October 2019 and spring 2020) so for the first time DH and I will be buying APs. The first trip is the two of us but the 2nd is our kids and my parents as well.
> 
> 1) We are memory maker users in the past, as AP holders can my parents/kids scan their bands and we still get their photos, like with memory maker?
> 
> 2) Am I correct in my understanding that we can buy our APs online at anytime, book our FP for our trip at 60 days out like normal, but the year it’s valid for doesn’t start until we activate it at the gates?
> 
> 3) We want to buy a TIW card, but on our second trip there will be meals paid for by my parents. I’ve been reading the card holder needs to be the person paying for the meal, is that true? If so, can we just link their credit card to my magic band?
> 
> 3a) Do we wait until we arrive to buy a TIW card,
> 3b) and where can this be done?


1) Yes.
2) Yes.
3)The credit card may work. (I don't link my credit card to MDX for MB payments, so I don't know.)
You should have no problem working out a way for them to pay for your meals.
One simple way would be for you to keep track of the amounts and then they can give you the money in any way they choose.
3a) Yes.
3b) Any Guest Relations at WDW.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Robo said:


> 1) Yes.
> 2) Yes.
> 3)The credit card may work. (I don't link my credit card to MDX for MB payments, so I don't know.)
> You should have no problem working out a way for them to pay for your meals.
> One simple way would be for you to keep track of the amounts and then they can give you the money in any way they choose.
> 3a) Yes.
> 3b) Any Guest Relations at WDW.



Thank you!!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Robo said:


> 2. OK. You didn't mention the idea of a backup plan. Only that your intention was to upgrade to an AP.
> 3. Correct.



I think after many hours of working out options and reading through your prior posts I'll stick to the original AP upgrade plan.  

Thank you so much, your thread is such a huge cost savings to so many people, especially during escalating prices.  Thank you for your tireless effort!


----------



## mousefan73

Hi, I am not 100% If I understand all the pinned posts.. but I read that PH+ 10 day tickets are valid for 15 not 14 day.. but I just called WDW and also the website is showing me 14 days only. 

Also When does the 14 days start? when the package starts? checkin day or If we start the parks the next days, 14 days from that day? 

thanks


----------



## Robo

mousefan73 said:


> Hi, I am not 100% If I understand all the pinned posts.. but I read that PH+ 10 day tickets are valid for 15 not 14 day.. but I just called WDW and also the website is showing me 14 days only.
> 
> Also When does the 14 days start? when the package starts? checkin day or If we start the parks the next days, 14 days from that day?
> 
> thanks



Number of "days of use:"
In the case of a 10-day Parkhopper, 14 days from first use.
In the case of a 10-day Parkhopper*+*, 15 days from first use.

This would be true, with or without a WDW resort stay.

In the example screen-grabs taken from the disneyworld.com site below, I arbitrarily chose a random start date of April 15. (Notations in red are mine.)


----------



## lanejudy

Are you sure you have a PH+ ticket selected?  This is what it shows when I select a Park Hopper Plus ticket starting tomorrow (4/1):
Ticket valid any 10 days from:
Apr 1, 2019 – Apr 15, 2019.
Can be used on non-consecutive days!​
The 15 days is inclusive of the start and last days.  Maybe that’s where you are getting confused.

If you buy a ticket as part of a package, I believe that ticket begins with your check-in date.  If you purchase a ticket separately you can choose the start date, irregardless of resort reservation.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## GPC0321

I'm sorry if this has been asked before and I just wasn't patient enough to find the answer. 
I bought 3 4-Day + 1 park-hoppers from Undercover Tourist last September. (e-ticket)
1. They need to be used prior to December 31, 2019, correct?
2. If something were to happen that resulted in only needing 1 of those tickets instead of all 3, would it be possible to get a refund for the other two from UT? I think I read that their policy states they'll refund minus 5%? 

God willing, this will not even need to be explored any further, but I was just curious.


----------



## Robo

GPC0321 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked before and I just wasn't patient enough to find the answer.
> I bought 3 4-Day + 1 park-hoppers from Undercover Tourist last September. (e-ticket)
> 1. They need to be used prior to December 31, 2019, correct?
> 2. If something were to happen that resulted in only needing 1 of those tickets instead of all 3, would it be possible to get a refund for the other two from UT? I think I read that their policy states they'll refund minus 5%?
> 
> God willing, this will not even need to be explored any further, but I was just curious.


1. If that was the info when you bought them.
2. Three conditions for a refund:
a) Your tickets must be "actual" hard tickets (not "eTickets.")
b) You must not have removed the tickets from their UT sealed package.
c) You must not have "connected" them to a MyDisneyExperience account.
And, yes, there is a 5% restocking fee.
Your other choice if you let them expire, unused, is that you can use their
value toward buying a new ticket at a time when you do make a WDW trip.


----------



## GPC0321

Robo said:


> 1. If that was the info when you bought them.
> 2. Three conditions for a refund:
> a) Your tickets must be "actual" hard tickets (not "eTickets.")
> b) You must not have removed the tickets from their UT sealed package.
> c) You must not have "connected" them to a MyDisneyExperience account.
> And, yes, there is a 5% restocking fee.
> Your other choice if you let them expire, unused, is that you can use their
> value toward buying a new ticket at a time when you do make a WDW trip.



Thanks for the reply, Robo. 
Sounds like I'd be out of luck as far as a refund since they are e-tickets that are already connected to my MDE account. 
Does the option to use their value toward buying a new ticket at a later date hold true for e-tickets that are already linked to MDE or no?


----------



## Robo

GPC0321 said:


> Thanks for the reply, Robo.
> 1. Sounds like I'd be out of luck as far as a refund since they are e-tickets that are already connected to my MDE account.
> 2. Does the option to use their value toward buying a new ticket at a later date hold true for e-tickets that are already linked to MDE...


1. Agreed.
2. Yes.
The requirement is that the tickets have not been used at WDW for park entry.


----------



## GPC0321

Robo said:


> 1. Agreed.
> 2. Yes.
> The requirement is that the tickets have not been used at WDW for park entry.


Okay, cool!

Thanks again, Robo!


----------



## NWOhiogal

I was preparing to buy tickets this week, went and looked at the calendar, and the prices for the dates I need went up significantly in the last couple of weeks.  Two 3-day park hopper tickets went from about $360 to more than $400.

How often is Disney planning to hike the prices?  Does anybody know?  I can't buy the tickets until the end of the week, and now I'm scared that by the time I'm able to buy them they'll be hiked even more.  This is more stressful than buying the airplane ticket!


----------



## Robo

NWOhiogal said:


> I was preparing to buy tickets this week, went and looked at the calendar, and the prices for the dates I need went up significantly in the last couple of weeks.  Two 3-day park hopper tickets went from about $360 to more than $400.
> 
> 1. How often is Disney planning to hike the prices?  Does anybody know?
> 2. I can't buy the tickets until the end of the week, and now I'm scared that by the time I'm able to buy them they'll be hiked even more.


1. Nobody knows anything.
2. Though possible (_anything_ is possible,) that would be unlikely.


----------



## LVSWL

I have been trying to find an answer and hope that you can help me. We have two~ALL THREE PARKS Passports (4 day) from our trip in May 1989. We have one unused day on each ticket. We were hoping to be able to let our son & his girlfriend use the one day for our upcoming trip. I have been told several things, but was hoping that you might know if this is possible. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

LVSWL said:


> -I have been told several things, but was hoping that you might know if this is possible. Thanks!


Check your DISboards Inbox.


----------



## HollyMD

I have a ticket question and I think I know the answer but want to be sure. We have date specific tickets starting oct 12. Our school system has up and changed our fall break dates on us to the week before. We were going to upgrade to AP when we got there anyway(now coming in Oct 5). Since we are planning to upgrade to AP, do I have to bother trying to change the ticket dates first? We purchased from undercover tourist and not Disney


----------



## JJ2017

Question about Florida Resident AP purchase for grandkids.  My dad should be closing on his new home in Florida around June 1st (moving from Northeast).  Our next trip to WDW is first week of November.  Can he drive up to WDW at any point before that to prove his residency and purchase the passes and the kids will be good to go?  He will not be meeting us in November.  Another idea is that when he drives down to move in, he would stop in Orlando.  He would have his home purchase documents, but not much else (no Florida ID yet, no bills).  Can someone point me to the residency requirements again?  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

HollyMD said:


> I have a ticket question and I think I know the answer but want to be sure. We have date specific tickets starting oct 12. Our school system has up and changed our fall break dates on us to the week before. We were going to upgrade to AP when we got there anyway(now coming in Oct 5).
> 1.  Since we are planning to upgrade to AP, do I have to bother trying to change the ticket dates first?
> 2. We purchased from undercover tourist and not Disney


1. Nope.
2. OK.


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> Question about Florida Resident AP purchase for grandkids.  My dad should be closing on his new home in Florida around June 1st (moving from Northeast).  Our next trip to WDW is first week of November.
> 1. Can he drive up to WDW at any point before that to prove his residency and purchase the passes and the kids will be good to go?
> 2. *He will not be meeting us in November.  *
> Another idea is that when he drives down to move in, he would stop in Orlando.  He would have his home purchase documents, but not much else (no Florida ID yet, no bills).
> 3. Can someone point me to the residency requirements again?  Thanks!


1. Yes.
2. But, *THAT issue may be a problem. *
Regardless of how and when a FL resident BUYS a FL Res ticket/AP...
The FIRST time a FL resident USES those tickets/AP to enter a park,
the FL ID needs to be shown.
(He would need to show HIS ID if the kids are to use the APs.)
3. Click *HERE.*


----------



## HollyMD

Thank you!


----------



## Donna feetham

I have a 5 day MYW with hopper & water park never used. I am going in May to Disney can I take this ticket and turn it in and get a annual pass and can I not activate the annual pass for a year.


----------



## Robo

Donna feetham said:


> I have a 5 day MYW with hopper & water park never used. I am going in May to Disney can I take this ticket and turn it in and get a annual pass and can I not activate the annual pass for a year.



Yes.
Look up the way to calculate the correct upgrade price in Post #6 of the thread in which we are now posting,

You want to upgrade to an Annual Pass *Certificate* (sometimes called a "voucher.")
That certificate will not expire and will be ready to activate into a usable AP until the year 2030.


----------



## Madame

Anyone know how long UT is taking recently to email WDW ticket codes?  I ordered yesterday at 1:00pm, emailed today at 1:00pm.  I've gotten no answer and my CC has been charged.


----------



## Robo

Madame said:


> Anyone know how long UT is taking recently to email WDW ticket codes?  I ordered yesterday at 1:00pm, emailed today at 1:00pm.  I've gotten no answer and my CC has been charged.



Did you order eTickets or "hard tickets?"

Also, I see a "*Chat with us*" button on the UT WDW tickets page.
Did you try that?


----------



## Madame

Robo said:


> Did you order eTickets or "hard tickets?"
> 
> Also, I see a "*Chat with us*" button on the UT WDW tickets page.
> Did you try that?


On with them now.  E tix.

My CC was already charged, and I've ordered from them before, it's just so weird.
They asked if they could phone and I had to answer some security questions, then  they emailed them to me.  All linked up.  Maybe if anyone has a delay with their UCT tix give them a shout.

Thx Robo


----------



## jlbf06

We have a couple of part used old MYW no expiry tickets with a couple of park days left. I’ve scanned and added them to MDX and assigned one each to my husband and myself. He intends to go to MK with our eldest DS on the first morning (who will be using new passes as he didn’t need them back when we bought ours!), while I run some errands with youngest DS.  I’m worried about which pass is which and if I’ve assigned him mine in error. Is there any way to find out in advance before we book his FPs etc on his account? We are staying offsite so I won’t be nearby if they have a problem.


----------



## Robo

jlbf06 said:


> We have a couple of part used old MYW no expiry tickets with a couple of park days left. I’ve scanned and added them to MDX and assigned one each to my husband and myself. He intends to go to MK with our eldest DS on the first morning (who will be using new passes as he didn’t need them back when we bought ours!), while I run some errands with youngest DS.  I’m worried about which pass is which and if I’ve assigned him mine in error. *Is there any way to find out in advance before we book his FPs etc on his account?* We are staying offsite so I won’t be nearby if they have a problem.



You can try.
Call WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat

-or-

Email ticket.inquiries@disneyworld.com

-or-

Call the WDW IT Dept. at
*(407) 939-7765 *or
*(407) 939-4357*


----------



## jlbf06

Robo said:


> You can try.
> Call WDW Ticketing:
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
> 
> -or-
> 
> Email ticket.inquiries@disneyworld.com
> 
> -or-
> 
> Call the WDW IT Dept. at
> *(407) 939-7765 *or
> *(407) 939-4357*



Thank you, I’m not sure that they will have a record as we purchased them together. I’ll give it a try.


----------



## Robo

jlbf06 said:


> Thank you, I’m not sure that they will have a record as we purchased them together. I’ll give it a try.


Are you not asking WHICH of your old tickets have MORE DAYS LEFT and which have FEWER DAYS LEFT?
(In the case of "very old" tickets, it really doesn't matter so much WHO used them,
but how many assists are still available.)
That info Disney should have. (Otherwise, how would they keep track of the usefulness
and viability of "old tickets?")
What may not be possible (or what they may not choose to do without your presence) is to search for that
info for you.
If this is a matter of pre-booking FP, a ticket will _not allow_ the booking of FPs past the number of
days available on that ticket (new or old.)


----------



## jlbf06

Robo said:


> Are you not asking WHICH of your old tickets have MORE DAYS LEFT and which have FEWER DAYS LEFT?
> (In the case of "very old" tickets, it really doesn't matter so much WHO used them,
> but how many assists are still available.)
> That info Disney should have. (Otherwise, how would they keep track of the usefulness
> and viability of "old tickets?")
> What may not be possible (or what they may not choose to do without your presence) is to search for that
> info for you.
> If this is a matter of pre-booking FP, a ticket will _not allow_ the booking of FPs past the number of
> days available on that ticket (new or old.)


Sorry I didn’t make it clear - they are identical tickets, both have two days left and I have added both to MDX this week, neither has been added to it before. They both show the correct amount of park days and don’t show the “fun” balance but I’m not too bothered about that anyway. They both allowed me to reassign so I assigned one to my husband and kept the other in my account. 

 I was worried that if I assigned him my original pass that he would not be allowed entry? It’s a 50/50 chance!  If he took both magic bands then presumably he could not use mine to get in either as it’s linked to me, even if his ticket is linked to it in error. I don’t know whether any of this makes sense as I’ve actually confused myself trying to work it out!


----------



## Robo

jlbf06 said:


> Sorry I didn’t make it clear - they are identical tickets, both have two days left and I have added both to MDX this week, neither has been added to it before. They both show the correct amount of park days and don’t show the “fun” balance but I’m not too bothered about that anyway. They both allowed me to reassign so I assigned one to my husband and kept the other in my account.
> 
> 1.  I was worried that if I assigned him my original pass that he would not be allowed entry? It’s a 50/50 chance!
> 2. If he took both magic bands then presumably he could not use mine to get in either as it’s linked to me, even if his ticket is linked to it in error.
> 3.  I don’t know whether any of this makes sense as I’ve actually confused myself trying to work it out!


1. Not a factor in tickets of that age.
2. Not necessary.
3. Stop worrying about this. You're all set.


----------



## jlbf06

Robo said:


> 1. Not a factor in tickets of that age.
> 2. Not necessary.
> 3. Stop worrying about this. You're all set.


Thank you! I’m pre-planning a Christmas trip and there’s enough to stress about without abandoning him at the gates of MK


----------



## Shellyred8

Madame said:


> On with them now.  E tix.
> 
> My CC was already charged, and I've ordered from them before, it's just so weird.
> They asked if they could phone and I had to answer some security questions, then  they emailed them to me.  All linked up.  Maybe if anyone has a delay with their UCT tix give them a shout.
> 
> Thx Robo


I ran into this issue when I ordered my tickets from a different computer from what I normally use.  They knew that the order came from a different computer and sent me an e-mail asking them to call them to confirm that I had indeed ordered the tickets.


----------



## Donna feetham

I am looking at my old 5 day MYW ticket that expires 1231/30 to upgrade, but it says on the ticket it's a 
DVC 25 promo, So I probably won't be able to upgrade this to annual pass.
Anyone have any info much appreciated


----------



## jjjones325

Got a package scheduled to start in about 45 days.  Now can't make it.  Will probably go later this year, but can't commit to a date yet.  Would it be simpler to either:

1) Cancel the whole package, get full refund, then make a new reservation when I know my dates
2) Change the package to a random date later in the year just to keep a reservation 'live', but knowing there is a good chance I might be back to changing that new date if I don't get lucky and can go that random date I choose.

Is there any advantage to having a 'live' reservation?


----------



## Robo

jjjones325 said:


> Got a package scheduled to start in about 45 days.  Now can't make it.  Will probably go later this year, but can't commit to a date yet.  Would it be simpler to either:
> 
> 1) Cancel the whole package, get full refund, then make a new reservation when I know my dates
> 2) Change the package to a random date later in the year just to keep a reservation 'live', but knowing there is a good chance I might be back to changing that new date if I don't get lucky and can go that random date I choose.
> 
> Is there any advantage to having a 'live' reservation?



1


----------



## Robo

Donna feetham said:


> I am looking at my old 5 day MYW ticket that expires 1231/30 to upgrade, but it says on the ticket it's a
> DVC 25 promo, So I probably won't be able to upgrade this to annual pass.
> Anyone have any info much appreciated


How did you aquire this ticket?


----------



## Madame

Shellyred8 said:


> I ran into this issue when I ordered my tickets from a different computer from what I normally use.  They knew that the order came from a different computer and sent me an e-mail asking them to call them to confirm that I had indeed ordered the tickets.


That could have been it.  I’ve changed laptops since I last ordered from them.  At least we know they’re on top of potential fraud.


----------



## nickg420

I currently have a 4 Day Base Ticket for the first week of October for my wife and myself that was purchased at a nice discount through Tickets at Work. After some discussion and because we will be making multiple trips to WDW this year we've decided upgrade them both to Platinum APs.

1. There shouldn't be any issues upgrading these tickets to an AP correct?
2. Would I have better luck with "bridging" if I use the tickets first? Because everyone keeps telling me this.

Thank you in advance for your help!

- Nick


----------



## Robo

nickg420 said:


> I currently have a 4 Day Base Ticket for the first week of October for my wife and myself that was purchased at a nice discount through Tickets at Work. After some discussion and because we will be making multiple trips to WDW this year we've decided upgrade them both to Platinum APs.
> 1. There shouldn't be any issues upgrading these tickets to an AP correct?
> 2. Would I have better luck with "bridging" if I use the tickets first?
> 3. Because everyone keeps telling me this.


1. Correct.
2. Does not matter. You can use it at a park first... or not.
3. You can safely ignore everyone who keeps telling you this.


----------



## jjjones325

Robo said:


> 1



I feel so honored.  I was able to construct my question in such as a way as to get a full answer from Robo while having him use the least number of keystrokes possible.  Nice!


----------



## Donna feetham

Robo said:


> How did you aquire this ticket?


Disney running a promo for DVC member for 25 aniversary


----------



## Robo

Donna feetham said:


> I am looking at my old 5 day MYW ticket that expires 1231/30 to upgrade, but it says on the ticket it's a
> DVC 25 promo, So I probably won't be able to upgrade this to annual pass.
> Anyone have any info much appreciated



How did you aquire this ticket?


Donna feetham said:


> Disney running a promo for DVC member for 25 aniversary



If this ticket has never been used,
I'd _guess_ that you can upgrade it to an AP.
You would be given the same amount that you PAID for the purchase of this ticket in the upgrade transaction.


----------



## fleurdli71

Hi. I'm a CM, and will be visiting Orlando in July. We have Disney hotels booked, but we have 5 people in our party (our family plus my mom). I plan to have my husband let the kids and my mom in with his spouse pass, then I will self admit myself. My question is - can I do the normal advance reservation for Fast Passes if i plan to use my self-admission privileges? And if so, how can I do this? Thanks! You guys are a great resource!


----------



## hiroMYhero

fleurdli71 said:


> Hi. I'm a CM, and will be visiting Orlando in July. We have Disney hotels booked, but we have 5 people in our party (our family plus my mom). I plan to have my husband let the kids and my mom in with his spouse pass, then I will self admit myself. My question is - can I do the normal advance reservation for Fast Passes if i plan to use my self-admission privileges? And if so, how can I do this? Thanks! You guys are a great resource!


You’ll need to set up your MDX account and link your passes. I’m not sure what you mean by Self-Admit because CMs have MainGate Passes. The MainGate and Spouse Pass link to MDX and then the Guest Passes will automatically be linked to the Spouse Pass.

After everything is linked, you’ll have a 60-day FP booking window but you’ll only be able to book 4 days of FPs.


----------



## fleurdli71

hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll need to set up your MDX account and link your passes. I’m not sure what you mean by Self-Admit because CMs have MainGate Passes. The MainGate and Spouse Pass link to MDX and then the Guest Passes will automatically be linked to the Spouse Pass.
> 
> After everything is linked, you’ll have a 60-day FP booking window but you’ll only be able to book 4 days of FPs.




Thanks for that clarification. As a CM, i can self-admit myself using my ID, and my spouse can admit himself + 3 other extra guests using his spouse silver pass. This allows us to actually get 5 people in for the day. My question is, though, how do I link myself on MDX if i'm not using my actual silver pass?


----------



## PolyAddict

We have tickets in a package and want to upgrade to AP upon arrival.  Our 1st stop is Epcot so if I understand correctly we can either stop at the outside ticket window or inside at guest relations to do this?


----------



## MinnieTink

Hi there, 
I have been googling the answer to my question and have found several answers.  Looking for help

1. We are considering buying APs for our trip in October 2019. If we purchase vouchers now, in April 2019, how long do we have to activate them? Some say one year from purchase, some say AP vouchers expire in 2030, so you could activate much more than a year from purchase. 

2. Can I link the vouchers to MDX in order to book FP+ in advance?

Thanks!


----------



## HHMcG

HHMcG said:


> I am purchasing an AP certificate/voucher to be used in a few years.  (After the last couple AP price increases I realized that the best way to save on the AP is just to buy it now)  I plan to buy the Platinum Pass.  In a few years once I activate the pass if I decide to upgrade it to Platinum Plus would I just pay the difference in price of the two tickets at that time?


Reposting, hoping to get some response.


----------



## Robo

PolyAddict said:


> We have tickets in a package and want to upgrade to AP upon arrival.  Our 1st stop is Epcot so if I understand correctly we can either stop at the outside ticket window or inside at guest relations to do this?


Correct.


----------



## Robo

HHMcG said:


> I am purchasing an AP certificate/voucher to be used in a few years.  (After the last couple AP price increases I realized that the best way to save on the AP is just to buy it now)  I plan to buy the Platinum Pass.  In a few years once I activate the pass if I decide to upgrade it to Platinum Plus would I just pay the difference in price of the two tickets at that time?



You'd very likely owe the different between the 2019 Platinum Pass (you'd have a 2019 AP certificate) and the FUTURE (at that time) Platinum PLUS Pass.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Question. I have 2 sets of tickets on my kids' profiles. 2 day base, and then 2 day hoppers. Is there a way to use 1 day of the park hopper ticket on the 1st day, then use the 2 day base ticket on days 2 and 3, then the other ph on day 4? I am guessing I can not move the tickets to a fake name once used, so I am guessing I may have to just add hoppers to all the tickets. 
ETA:Can GR prioritize the tickets after they use 1 day of the PH to save the 2nd PH day for last?
TIA


----------



## wallskm

Maybe you guys can answer this question- Originally booked 5 day tickets for a trip starting 6/10, it was purchased before they changed ticketing by date. We decided to add 2 days to our trip and now arrive 6/8. For our resort we just added a room only for the first 2 days but we upgraded our 5 day tickets to 7 day tickets (our TA handled all this). All that looks correct on MDE except it shows that our tickets are valid starting 6/10. Don't know if that's an error or if something needs to be changed- would hate to get there on 6/8 and not be able to use our tickets until 6/10!


----------



## lanejudy

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Can GR prioritize the tickets after they use 1 day of the PH to save the 2nd PH day for last?



Yes, Guest Relations can prioritize the tickets to allow you to use the one you want on the day you want.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Robo

wallskm said:


> Maybe you guys can answer this question- Originally booked 5 day tickets for a trip starting 6/10, it was purchased before they changed ticketing by date. We decided to add 2 days to our trip and now arrive 6/8. For our resort we just added a room only for the first 2 days but we upgraded our 5 day tickets to 7 day tickets (our TA handled all this). All that looks correct on MDE except it shows that our tickets are valid starting 6/10.
> 1. Don't know if that's an error or if something needs to be changed-
> 2. would hate to get there on 6/8 and not be able to use our tickets until 6/10!


1. If it doesn't "clear up" by tomorrow, have the TA call Disney and get it fixed.
2. Yes, that _could_ happen. Don't let it go, if it doesn't correct itself.


----------



## HHMcG

Robo said:


> You'd very likely owe the different between the 2019 Platinum Pass (you'd have a 2019 AP certificate) and the FUTURE (at that time) Platinum PLUS Pass.


Thank you Robo!  Looks like I should buy the Platinum Plus now.


----------



## BuzzandWoodyintheMorning

I currently have a free dining package in July for my wife, son, and me. If I called in, would I be able to add another adult to the package? Would they have free dining as well as long as we got them the same park ticket we have?


----------



## Robo

BuzzandWoodyintheMorning said:


> I currently have a free dining package in July for my wife, son, and me. If I called in, would I be able to add another adult to the package? Would they have free dining as well as long as we got them the same park ticket we have?



Yes. As long as the room can accommodate the extra person.
The added guest does need the same kind of ticket as the rest of you,
ordered as part of the revised package reservation.


----------



## twinmom1998

I have "non-expiry" tickets purchased several years ago before the ticket change.  I plan to go in January of 2020.  Will I be able to use them?  Do I have to stop at a ticket booth to make changes first?  Will I have to pay some kind of "upgrade"?


----------



## Robo

twinmom1998 said:


> I have "non-expiry" tickets purchased several years ago before the ticket change.  I plan to go in January of 2020.
> 1. Will I be able to use them?
> 2. Do I have to stop at a ticket booth to make changes first?
> 3.  Will I have to pay some kind of "upgrade"?


1. If they have "days left" on them (or they have never been used at all,) then yes.
2. That may be  a good idea. (You will likely need new plastic RFID tickets to use at the gates and for FP+.)  You might want to try to get these tickets added to your MyDisneyExperience account (create one if you don't have one) and then you can book FP+ in advance of your trip.
3. Nope.


----------



## disneywithfive

Robo said:


> 1. If they have "days left" on them (or they have never been used at all,) then yes.
> 2. That may be  a good idea. (You will likely need new plastic RFID tickets to use at the gates and for FP+.)  You might want to try to get these tickets added to your MyDisneyExperience account (create one if you don't have one) and then you can book FP+ in advance of your trip.
> 3. Nope.




I have similar tickets but my children are no longer under 10 and we have days left on them. What do we do?


----------



## twinmom1998

Thank you Robo.  I'll create an account now.


----------



## Robo

disneywithfive said:


> I have similar tickets but my children are no longer under 10 and we have days left on them. What do we do?


If the child’s tickets are partially used, there’s no charge to upgrade the remainer of the assets on them to “adult.”  
But, if the child tickets have never been used, Disney will likely have to “come up with” a new price for an upgrade to an adult version of thise tickets.
That price would be unknown to me.


----------



## disneywithfive

Robo said:


> If the child’s tickets are partially used, there’s no charge to upgrade the remainer of the assets on them to “adult.”
> But, if the child tickets have never been used, Disney will likely have to “come up with” a new price for an upgrade to an adult version of thise tickets.
> That price would be unknown to me.


Thanks!!! They have been partially used. Certainly don’t mind paying the upgrade fee but don’t want to lose the “non-expire” portion.


----------



## ninafeliz

What is the current price (including tax) to renew a platinum AP?  I'm not quite to my renewal period and I can't seem to find a definite answer on the Disney site or here other than there is a renewal discount, I don't know if my search skills are lacking or what!  TIA.


----------



## disfanforlife

ninafeliz said:


> What is the current price (including tax) to renew a platinum AP?  I'm not quite to my renewal period and I can't seem to find a definite answer on the Disney site or here other than there is a renewal discount, I don't know if my search skills are lacking or what.
> 
> Here you go:
> Disney Platinum Pass – New Purchase $894 plus tax $749 plus tax $145 DVC savings
> Disney Platinum Pass – Renewal $759 plus tax $636 plus tax $123 DVC savings


 DVC savings

I just reread your question Adding  6.5% Florida state to that price for renewal would be $678.29


----------



## jo-jo

We are planning a trip a day before our youngest DGD 3rd birthday.    So she doesn't need a park ticket.     But what if they decide to go to a Christmas party later in the week, will she need to buy a ticket for the party?


----------



## Robo

jo-jo said:


> We are planning a trip a day before our youngest DGD 3rd birthday.    So she doesn't need a park ticket.     But what if they decide to go to a Christmas party later in the week, will she need to buy a ticket for the party?



Begiining the first day of a WDW trip, a child's age is "locked" for the duration of that trip.

OTOH, if you'd LIKE to pay for a party ticket for the child, I'm sure WDW would be happy for the donation.


----------



## jo-jo

Robo said:


> Begiining the first day of a WDW trip, a child's age is "locked" for the duration of that trip.
> 
> OTOH, if you'd LIKE to pay for a party ticket for the child, I'm sure WDW would be happy for the donation.



Thank you.    As it is, if they go, we may meet them at the gates about 9 to take her back to the resort.


We hadn't planned on the timing but the older kids have off several days from school, so it's a good week.  Saving $500 on not needing a ticket was just a bonus.


----------



## ninafeliz

disfanforlife said:


> DVC savings
> 
> I just reread your question Adding  6.5% Florida state to that price for renewal would be $678.29


thanks, we don't have DVC but knowing tax is 6.5% for sure that I can figure out on my own.  I just wanted to be sure to have the total price to compare an AP with a regular ticket to decide if we should renew or not.


----------



## rlduvall

I purchased an 8 day Park Hopper through Undercover Tourist on January 28th for the dates of May 28 - June 8.  Today, I went in to change the dates of my travel to May 27 - June 7 and Disney states I owe $35. for the change.  The date is not a higher priced date and I am not trying to add a date to the ticket.  Is it because I bought the ticket prior to the price hike and now I would have to pay the difference?   If so, I won't do it because my intention was to price bridge to a DVC Gold Pass when I get there.  For some reason $35 extra fee is a deal breaker.


----------



## Robo

rlduvall said:


> I purchased an 8 day Park Hopper through Undercover Tourist on January 28th for the dates of May 28 - June 8.  Today, I went in to change the dates of my travel to May 27 - June 7 and Disney states I owe $35. for the change.  The date is not a higher priced date and I am not trying to add a date to the ticket.
> 1. Is it because I bought the ticket prior to the price hike and now I would have to pay the difference?
> 2. If so, *I won't do it because my intention was to price bridge to a DVC Gold Pass when I get there.*
> 3. For some reason $35 extra fee is a deal breaker.


1. Could be. Don't know.
2. Why not? (That averages out to less than $4.40 per each of your 8 days.)
3. If your intent is to upgrade to an AP, won't that $35 basically be "absorbed" into the upgrade cost? (Would it not mean that you were upgrading a ticket that would be worth $35 more in the transaction?)
And, I'm not exactly SURE about this, but it MIGHT be possible to simply do the upgrade to AP on your arrival date of May 27 without changing your May 28-dated ticket.


----------



## princessfionasmom

I hope someone can answer this. I am a DVC member and also military.  Shades of green sells FL tickets tax free. Since DVC and FL get the same price for annual passes (I am not currently FL resident), can I buy the FL discounted AP ticket at shades and activate it with my DVC membership?  Since they are both the same exact price I was hoping to save a few bucks on tax.


----------



## Robo

princessfionasmom said:


> I am a DVC member and also military.
> Shades of green sells FL tickets tax free.
> 1. Since DVC and FL get the same price for annual passes
> 2. (I am not currently FL resident),
> 3. can I buy the FL discounted AP ticket at shades and
> 4. activate it with my DVC membership?
> 5. Since they are both the same exact price
> 6. I was hoping to save a few bucks on tax.


1. & 5. That fact does not really figure into this situation.
2. THAT is the important bit of info.
3. No. Because YOU would have to show a FL photo ID to actually USE the AP at a park gate (at least for the first time.)
(Just having a FL resident ticket does not allow its use without a FL ID.)
4. Guests who are not FL residents cannot activate a FL AP or use a FL AP at a park gate (at least for the first time.)
6. Yup. Unless Shades sells the kind of ticket that you need, that won't work.


----------



## always

Hello! Is there a way to figure out how much it would cost to add a hopper? Tickets are from UT, 6 day, non flexible. I assume the hoppers must be added at GS?


----------



## Robo

always said:


> Hello!
> 1. Is there a way to figure out how much it would cost to add a hopper? Tickets are from UT, 6 day, non flexible.
> 2. I assume the hoppers must be added at GS?


Sure.
1. Go to Post #6 of the thread on which we are now posting.
2. Can be done at any Guest Relations or ticket window at WDW.
Also can be done at the Concierge desk at any WDW resort.


----------



## OHVolunteer

This is a random question, but we originally had booked a package with dining and tickets for our Feb. 2019 trip - we ended up cancelling the package tickets and getting tickets through UT. I noticed that both tickets were in my disney experience but didn't think anything about it, we went on our trip just fine (we didn't prioritize tickets or anything - but our UT tickets were used on our trip). Well I just logged into my account (both app and online) and noticed that the package tickets are still there (they can't be reassigned), but it does give me the ability to book fast passes. Is it possible that when we thought we removed the tickets (we used a travel agent), they actually never got removed? They say they are good until January 2020.


----------



## Robo

OHVolunteer said:


> This is a random question, but we originally had booked a package with dining and tickets for our Feb. 2019 trip - we ended up cancelling the package tickets and getting tickets through UT. I noticed that both tickets were in my disney experience but didn't think anything about it, we went on our trip just fine (we didn't prioritize tickets or anything - but our UT tickets were used on our trip). Well I just logged into my account (both app and online) and noticed that the package tickets are still there (they can't be reassigned), but it does give me the ability to book fast passes. Is it possible that when we thought we removed the tickets (we used a travel agent), they actually never got removed? They say they are good until January 2020.


Anything is "possible" regarding the glitchy MyDisneyExperience site.

To make SURE, call WDW Ticketing:

*(407) 566-4985 (option 5)* 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat

-or-

Email ticket.inquiries@disneyworld.com

-or-

Call the WDW IT Dept. at
*(407) 939-7765 *or
*(407) 939-4357*


----------



## Oghadro

Thank to information, wanna visited disney soon


----------



## momtwoboys

Here now, 7 day hopper x 2 to upgrade to Platinum AP 

660.? Is this with a DVC discount? My Math was 748ish before I left home for vaca


----------



## ClapYourHands

Just checking that convention tickets (such as those sold through certain unnamed travel agencies) cannot be upgraded to APs.  Is this correct?


----------



## Robo

ClapYourHands said:


> Just checking that convention tickets (such as those sold through certain unnamed travel agencies) cannot be upgraded to APs.  Is this correct?


Some convention tickets can. 
IF they can, expect there to be no monetary advantage, as the amount applied would likely be just the amount paid for the original ticket.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Robo said:


> Some convention tickets can.
> IF they can, expect there to be no monetary advantage, as the amount applied would likely be just the amount paid for the original ticket.



How would I find out?  

I plan to bring my daughter in the fall.  It is her last year of preschool, so the last time I can potentially take her whenever the fancy strikes (and the airfare drops and my PTO is granted).  I was thinking about getting APs for us and taking another trip or two.  But I'm not sure if it will be amazing or a headache, since it will be our first trip.  I just don't want to buy convention tickets, decide I want APs, and have to start from scratch with the price.  Even if there's no discount, at least it preserves the option of seeing if the trip is a success before investing in APs.


----------



## Robo

ClapYourHands said:


> How would I find out?


Ask the TA what kind of convention tickets.

Then, call and ask Disney ticketing** if those kind of convention tickets can be upgraded.

**WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## lklasing

Are we allowed to upgrade a gold AP to platinum?  And does anyone know how much that would be or can you point me to the place to find out?  Sorry - I've searched but failed to find it so far.  Finally, does it make a difference in upgrade cost depending on whether the gold AP was a renewal or not.

We are DVC if that makes any difference.

thanks!!


----------



## Robo

lklasing said:


> 1. Are we allowed to upgrade a gold AP to platinum?
> 2. And does anyone know how much that would be or can you point me to the place to find out?
> 3. Sorry - I've searched but failed to find it so far.
> 4. Finally, does it make a difference in upgrade cost depending on whether the gold AP was a renewal or not.


1. Yes.
2. The difference between what you paid for the original AP and the current cost of the new AP.
3. The prices of APs are listed on the official WDW Tickets' AP pages. (https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/)
4. You would likely pay the difference between the "renewal price" of your current AP and the "renewal price" of the AP to which you are upgrading.
Just be aware that the new upgraded AP will retain the current AP's expiration/anniversary date, and there is no reduced cost for the shorter life of the new AP. (No prorating of cost.)


----------



## lklasing

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. The difference between what you paid for the original AP and the current cost of the new AP.
> 3. The prices of APs are listed on the official WDW Tickets' AP pages. (https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/)
> 4. You would likely pay the difference between the "renewal price" of your current AP and the "renewal price" of the AP to which you are upgrading.
> Just be aware that the new upgraded AP will retain the current AP's expiration/anniversary date, and there is no reduced cost for the shorter life of the new AP. (No prorating of cost.)



Thanks, Robo!


----------



## HeiHei2018

The AAA website says the FL resident e-ticket must be exchanged at "will call." 
1. Does "will call" generally refer to Guest Relations at the park gate?
2. Would it be safe to assume there won't be a long line if we are arriving in the afternoon?
3. Is there a sticky/FAQ somewhere that discusses the different ticket varieties for UT and other authorized vendors?


----------



## shoreward

HeiHei2018 said:


> Is there a sticky/FAQ somewhere that discusses the different ticket varieties for UT and other authorized vendors?


Try this:  https://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/ticket-calculator#


----------



## Robo

HeiHei2018 said:


> The AAA website says the FL resident e-ticket must be exchanged at "will call."
> 1. Does "will call" generally refer to Guest Relations at the park gate?
> 2. Would it be safe to assume there won't be a long line if we are arriving in the afternoon?
> 3. Is there a sticky/FAQ somewhere that discusses the different ticket varieties for UT and other authorized vendors?


1. There are FOUR kinds of booths/desks that deal with tickets at WDW.
-Ticket Windows
-Guest Relations
-Will Call Windows
-WDW Resort Concierge Desks
You can exchange your FL Res. ticket at any of the first 3 (and likely the Resort Concierge, but I'm not confident about that one.)

2. Generally fewer guests in afternoons, as most will already be in a park by then.

3. The site mentioned above (https://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/ticket-calculator) is a good one.


----------



## jjjones325

jjjones325 said:


> Got a package scheduled to start in about 45 days.  Now can't make it.  Will probably go later this year, but can't commit to a date yet.  Would it be simpler to either:
> 
> 1) Cancel the whole package, get full refund, then make a new reservation when I know my dates
> 2) Change the package to a random date later in the year just to keep a reservation 'live', but knowing there is a good chance I might be back to changing that new date if I don't get lucky and can go that random date I choose.
> 
> Is there any advantage to having a 'live' reservation?



Follow up to my own question.  Now only one of us might not be able to go.  If we drop the one person off the package and it's within 30 days of arrival, am I only subject to the $50 change fee?  Will we be refunded the cost of that one person falling off since we've already paid in full?


----------



## Robo

jjjones325 said:


> Follow up to my own question.  Now only one of us might not be able to go.  If we drop the one person off the package and it's within 30 days of arrival, am I only subject to the $50 change fee?  Will we be refunded the cost of that one person falling off since we've already paid in full?



Sorry, but this is a "Resorts" question.
I suggest that you re-post it on the RESORTS Forum *HERE.*


----------



## momtwoboys

Not sure how the math was less, so going to figure I did get a discount? Just wondering if anyone with better Math Skills knew.


----------



## Robo

momtwoboys said:


> Not sure how the math was less, so going to figure I did get a discount? Just wondering if anyone with better Math Skills knew.





momtwoboys said:


> Here now, 7 day hopper x 2 to upgrade to Platinum AP
> 
> 660.? Is this with a DVC discount? My Math was 748ish before I left home for vaca



When did you buy your original ticket?
From whom did you buy your original ticket?

Can you show your calculation numbers and your math?
I can't tell if you are talking about the total price for upgrading two tickets or just one ticket.

(Because of the confusion factor, I don't like to talk about "totals for everyone" but the prices involved
for just ONE ticket. THEN, it's easy to multiply that number by the number of tickets, total.)


----------



## DisneyDoesMyHair

In what order will my tickets be used on my account? I am considering upgrading my last day ticket (a stand alone one day ticket, not part of MYW) to a park hopper. I want to use it on the last full day of our trip. Will my tickets be used in the order in which I purchased them?


----------



## Robo

DisneyDoesMyHair said:


> 1. In what order will my tickets be used on my account? I am considering upgrading my last day ticket
> 2. (a stand alone one day ticket, not part of MYW) to a park hopper. I want to use it on the last full day of our trip.
> 3. Will my tickets be used in the order in which I purchased them?


1. YOU need to have that order set.
2. From where did you recieve that ticket? Some tickets can’t be upgraded. 
Also, what is the reason that you want to use that extra one-day ticket?
How many park days do you have on your OTHER ticket for this trip?
It is seldom a good plan to use multiple tickets during the same multi-day trip.
3. Not necessarily.
BEFORE you go to the first park gate, you must go to any guest relations and have the ticket you want to use NEXT set to the highest priority.


----------



## momtwoboys

Robo said:


> When did you buy your original ticket?
> From whom did you buy your original ticket?
> 
> Can you show your calculation numbers and your math?
> I can't tell if you are talking about the total price for upgrading two tickets or just one ticket.
> 
> (Because of the confusion factor, I don't like to talk about "totals for everyone" but the prices involved
> for just ONE ticket. THEN, it's easy to multiply that number by the number of tickets, total.)


2 adult tickets. Purchased years ago from uct when they had a sale buy 4 days get 3 free. They were not date based tickets and the kind that didnt expire till you started using them. I upgraded them to Platinum AP’s so i had figured 748ish total but it was less the number I was quoted was for 2 tickets total.


----------



## Robo

momtwoboys said:


> Here now, 7 day hopper x 2 to upgrade to Platinum AP 660.?
> Is this with a DVC discount?
> My Math was 748ish before I left home for vaca



When did you buy your original ticket?
From whom did you buy your original ticket?



momtwoboys said:


> 2 adult tickets. *Purchased years ago** from uct* when they had a sale buy 4 days get 3 free. They were not date based tickets and the kind that didnt expire till you started using them. I upgraded them to Platinum AP’s so i had figured 748ish total but it was less the number I was quoted was for 2 tickets total.



Here's my math (based on Post #6 of this thread.)
As I said, I compute based on upgrading one ticket.

$ 952.11 Platinum AP
*-* 467.54 7-Day Hopper (price from 2016**** & earlier)
= 484.57 Cost to Upgrade one ticket (no "discounts")

Without seeing your math, I don't know how you arrived at the numbers you figured.

****NOTE: Are your UT tickets NEWER than 2016?
(These kind of details are important in ticket upgrade questions.)


----------



## momtwoboys

Robo said:


> When did you buy your original ticket?
> From whom did you buy your original ticket?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my math (based on Post #6 of this thread.)
> As I said, I compute based on upgrading one ticket.
> 
> $ 952.11 Platinum AP
> *-* 467.54 7-Day Hopper (price from 2016**** & earlier)
> = 484.57 Cost to Upgrade one ticket (no "discounts")
> 
> Without seeing your math, I don't know how you arrived at the numbers you figured.
> 
> ****NOTE: Are your UT tickets NEWER than 2016?
> (These kind of details are important in ticket upgrade questions.)


I had written down original tix cost when I was home. Its somewhere on my desk! We are still here! We were charged 330 each to upgrade to AP’s and the tickets were bought years ago, again that info is home. I had taken the disney price of 7 day hoppers and subtracted the ap cost and overall figured 748ish to upgrade 2 tix total, and paid 660 total. Was guessing she looked at my DVC screenshot and applied the discount. No worries either way we ended up paying less than i figured! Cheers!


----------



## Robo

momtwoboys said:


> I had written down original tix cost when I was home.



Just to keep things clear, the original cost (what you PAID for the UT tickets) does not figure into the cost of upgrading.

The only number that matters (for upgrade cost computation) is what was the Disney price of the 7-day hoppers _back when you bought the UT tickets.



momtwoboys said:



			I had taken the disney price of 7 day hoppers and subtracted the ap cost...
		
Click to expand...

_That would be the correct procedure if that "Disney price" was the price on the date
in place when the UT tickets were purchased. That's why the specific date you bought from UT
is important.
_---------------_
This computational procedure for upgrades is so very specific (dates matter) that if not followed precisely, it can result in confusing, mesleading sums.
Couple that with sometimes inadequately trained CMs and far too many times upgrade charges are inaccurate.


----------



## Mrs. W

Robo said:


> Nope.
> I don't see why you'd need to change the number of days on your Dec. tickets at all.
> Just upgrade whatever tickets that you bought from ParkSavers to AP after you arrive at WDW.
> 
> Read Posts #5 & #6 in the thread on which we are now posting for more info.
> 
> (It is possible that that *upgrade option will "appear" in your MDX account* right after you enter the first park on your trip.)



I’m back. 

If I’m upgrading my December tickets to an annual pass when I arrive at the parks in June, that means no fast passes before then right? I don't have a voucher or anything at this point; just tickets I want to upgrade.
Based on what you wrote in the initial posts, I can’t upgrade to an AP via phone since I bought from a reseller, but is there some other way to book fast passes in advance? Would changing the ticket dates to the June dates be a worthwhile option?

Is there a downside side that I'm missing if I switch dates (beyond paying a little more money)? ETA: I bought my tickets 12/8/18 from Park Savers - I'm thinking the tickets were not from the "old stock", but it's tough to track down how much tickets were for my date based tickets before the March '19 increase.
ETA: I ended up just paying $40.13 to modify my December tickets to the June dates. It was a small price to pay to be able to book fast passes in advance instead of upon arrival. It did take 3 CMs (!) to do it since the website was down.​


----------



## DisneyDoesMyHair

Robo said:


> 1. YOU need to have that order set.
> 2. From where did you recieve that ticket? Some tickets can’t be upgraded.
> Also, what is the reason that you want to use that extra one-day ticket?
> How many park days do you have on your OTHER ticket for this trip?
> It is seldom a good plan to use multiple tickets during the same multi-day trip.
> 3. Not necessarily.
> BEFORE you go to the first park gate, you must go to any guest relations and have the ticket you want to use NEXT set to the highest priority.


I bought all of my tickets directly from Disney’s online site. My two day ticket is part of my MYW package. However, I am staying DVC for the last bit of my trip and bought a one day ticket from Disney to use on this day.
This is probably a dumb question, but can the hotel concierge assign the priority of my tickets versus having to go to quest relations at the parks?


----------



## Robo

DisneyDoesMyHair said:


> 1. I bought all of my tickets directly from Disney’s online site.
> 2. My two day ticket is part of my MYW package. However,
> 3. I am staying DVC for the last bit of my trip
> 4.  and bought a one day ticket from Disney to use on this day.
> This is probably a dumb question,
> 5. but can the hotel concierge assign the priority of my tickets versus having to go to quest relations at the parks?


1. OK. Good.
2. OK.
3. That's fine, but...
4. That would not necessitate buying a separate stand-alone ticket.
You could have just upgraded your 2-day ticket to a 3-day ticket.
At this level (3 days worth of tickets) the difference is not "catastrophic,"
but you did over-pay for your tickets by a bit.

---------------------------------
Start-date June 15, 2019.
(I just picked a random start-date in the near future.)
---------------------------------
$448.76 3-day Hopper
$374.21 3-day Base

$333.88 2-day Hopper
$259.33 2-day Base

$197.03 1-day Hopper
$133.13 1-day Base

---------------------------------
$259.33 2-day Base
$133.13 1-day Base
=*392.46*

vs
$*374.21* 3-day *Base*
---------------------------------

$259.33 2-day Base
$197.03 1-day *Hopper*
=*456.36
*
vs
$*448.76* 3-day *Hopper*
---------------------------------


5. Some have reported using the resort concierge to "prioritize" their tickets.
I'm not sure that all of them are versed in doing so, but you can always ask.
Regardless of where you have the tickets prioritized, always check in your MDX to se which ticket was actually used at the park gate after you have entered.


----------



## DisFanEY

Hi there, I promise I did my best search to find this answer before posting.  I have a split stay coming up in November, staying offsite first at my husband's conference hotel, then moving over to YC.  I called and was told that I couldn't use days until I came on property, thereby needing two sets of tickets.  It's cheaper to have a 6 day ticket than a two day and a four day. This seems ridiculous to me, and I'm wondering if I got bad info?? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Robo

DisFanEY said:


> Hi there, I promise I did my best search to find this answer before posting.  I have a split stay coming up in November, staying offsite first at my husband's conference hotel, then moving over to YC.  I called and was told that I couldn't use days until I came on property, thereby needing two sets of tickets.  It's cheaper to have a 6 day ticket than a two day and a four day. This seems ridiculous to me, and I'm wondering if I got bad info?? Thanks in advance!!


Just don't buy your tickets as part of your resort stay. (If you did do that, call and cancel your "package" tickets.)
Instead, just book the resort as "room-only" and buy whatever tickets you'd like.
You could even buy the tickets from an authorized WDW ticket reseller/discounter (like UndercoverTourist.com or Parksavers.com or MapleLeafTickets.com, etc.) and save even more money.


----------



## DisFanEY

Robo said:


> Just don't buy your tickets as part of your resort stay. (If you did do that, call and cancel your "package" tickets.)
> Instead, just book the resort as "room-only" and buy whatever tickets you'd like.
> You could even buy the tickets from an authorized WDW ticket reseller/discounter (like UndercoverTourist.com or Parksavers.com or MapleLeafTickets.com, etc.) and save even more money.



Lol, I never even considered this as an option... thank you!  Once I do this, can I link them to my MDE and still get FP's 60 days out??


----------



## Robo

DisFanEY said:


> Lol, I never even considered this as an option... thank you!  Once I do this, can I link them to my MDE and still get FP's 60 days out??


Absolutely!


----------



## lvdis

I have what might be a dumb question, but I just want to make sure. I bought a convention ticket last minute, to use when I'm there in about 9 days. I was able to link my confirmation number to MDE so I was able to use it to get fp+ reservations. I have a magicband, so my question is, do I need to stop by guest relations to pick up the actual ticket? That's what the email says I need to do, but if I have access to it through my magicband is that necessary?


----------



## Robo

lvdis said:


> I have what might be a dumb question, but I just want to make sure. I bought a convention ticket last minute, to use when I'm there in about 9 days.
> I was able to link my confirmation number to MDE so I was able to use it to get fp+ reservations. I have a magicband, so my question is,
> 1. do I need to stop by guest relations to pick up the actual ticket? That's what the email says I need to do, but
> 2. if I have access to it through my magicband *is that necessary*?


1. Nope.
2. Nope.
Have fun!


----------



## Mainemama

What is the current advice for either adding a day prior to the ticket start day (booked with a free dining package) or activating one of the water park visits a day early? We were able to book an earlier than expected flight, and add an on-site room only night, so I have an extra half day to plan. Debating if it is feasible to use tickets or if we just find something outside of parks to do.


----------



## DisneyDoesMyHair

Robo said:


> 1. OK. Good.
> 2. OK.
> 3. That's fine, but...
> 4. That would not necessitate buying a separate stand-alone ticket.
> You could have just upgraded your 2-day ticket to a 3-day ticket.
> At this level (3 days worth of tickets) the difference is not "catastrophic,"
> but you did over-pay for your tickets by a bit.
> 
> ---------------------------------
> Start-date June 15, 2019.
> (I just picked a random start-date in the near future.)
> ---------------------------------
> $448.76 3-day Hopper
> $374.21 3-day Base
> 
> $333.88 2-day Hopper
> $259.33 2-day Base
> 
> $197.03 1-day Hopper
> $133.13 1-day Base
> 
> ---------------------------------
> $259.33 2-day Base
> $133.13 1-day Base
> =*392.46*
> 
> vs
> $*374.21* 3-day *Base*
> ---------------------------------
> 
> $259.33 2-day Base
> $197.03 1-day *Hopper*
> =*456.36
> *
> vs
> $*448.76* 3-day *Hopper*
> ---------------------------------
> 
> 
> 5. Some have reported using the resort concierge to "prioritize" their tickets.
> I'm not sure that all of them are versed in doing so, but you can always ask.
> Regardless of where you have the tickets prioritized, always check in your MDX to se which ticket was actually used at the park gate after you have entered.


I definitely overpaid


Robo said:


> 1. OK. Good.
> 2. OK.
> 3. That's fine, but...
> 4. That would not necessitate buying a separate stand-alone ticket.
> You could have just upgraded your 2-day ticket to a 3-day ticket.
> At this level (3 days worth of tickets) the difference is not "catastrophic,"
> but you did over-pay for your tickets by a bit.
> 
> ---------------------------------
> Start-date June 15, 2019.
> (I just picked a random start-date in the near future.)
> ---------------------------------
> $448.76 3-day Hopper
> $374.21 3-day Base
> 
> $333.88 2-day Hopper
> $259.33 2-day Base
> 
> $197.03 1-day Hopper
> $133.13 1-day Base
> 
> ---------------------------------
> $259.33 2-day Base
> $133.13 1-day Base
> =*392.46*
> 
> vs
> $*374.21* 3-day *Base*
> ---------------------------------
> 
> $259.33 2-day Base
> $197.03 1-day *Hopper*
> =*456.36
> *
> vs
> $*448.76* 3-day *Hopper*
> ---------------------------------
> 
> 
> 5. Some have reported using the resort concierge to "prioritize" their tickets.
> I'm not sure that all of them are versed in doing so, but you can always ask.
> Regardless of where you have the tickets prioritized, always check in your MDX to se which ticket was actually used at the park gate after you have entered.


There is no doubt I overpaid. Too late for that now, but I will know for next time. Thank you for all of the info!


----------



## DisFanEY

Robo said:


> Absolutely!



Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## lanejudy

Mainemama said:


> What is the current advice for either adding a day prior to the ticket start day (booked with a free dining package) or activating one of the water park visits a day early? We were able to book an earlier than expected flight, and add an on-site room only night, so I have an extra half day to plan. Debating if it is feasible to use tickets or if we just find something outside of parks to do.



I don’t believe tickets purchased as part of s package can be activated early without paying for the “flexible” feature.  How much that costs depends on your dates.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## mirnmart

Have a question about convention tickets...do they apply to conventions at the swan and dolphin?


----------



## Robo

mirnmart said:


> Have a question about convention tickets...do they apply to conventions at the swan and dolphin?


The location of the convention does not figure into the ability to get WDW convention tickets.
(The convention does not even have to be on WDW property.)


----------



## mirnmart

Robo said:


> The location of the convention does not figure into the ability to get WDW convention tickets.
> (The convention does not even have to be on WDW property.)


Thanks! Next question is how do you purchase convention tickets? The organizer of the convention I’m going to is saying they are not offering discounted tickets so there is no link to buy tickets like I had in the past from another convention.


----------



## Horizons—1

Very helpful thread!


----------



## Robo

mirnmart said:


> Thanks! Next question is how do you purchase convention tickets? The organizer of the convention I’m going to is saying they are not offering discounted tickets so there is no link to buy tickets like I had in the past from another convention.



I have no experience in buying convention tickets.
I'd suggest calling the Disney ticket line and asking about it.


----------



## WeluvthePeterPanRide

Our family of 5 is joining my husband in Orlando while he attends a conference at the Hilton the end of July, 2019. Original plans were to hang out at the hotel while he is at Conference then move to Loews Royal Pacific for Universal.  The plans then changed to kids and me staying at POR for 4 days THEN move to Universal.  I got a room reservations at POR and purchased ticket separately- 4 Day CDN tickets with Park hoppers for kids and me.  I got a 1 day ticket for my husband. I am not a Universal Studio fan and now want to change plans so we stay the whole trip at Disney World.

Can I change the tickets from 4 day to 8 days and pay the difference?  If so, can I do this by phone prior to arriving.  Thank you.


----------



## staceyj2

I'm confused about how upgrading works. I read the beginning of this thread trying to figure out what it would cost me to upgrade my tickets for our upcoming trip but I don't think I understand. I bought our tickets from UCT last month. The date on the tickets is Nov. 2017. If I try to upgrade them when we get to WDW from 8 day base to 8 day PH+, am I basically losing any discount I received from buying them at UCT? (I paid $454.41 each for them). So do I subtract that amount from what WDW is currently charging for 8 day PH+? 

I'm really irritated with myself that I didn't purchase the PH initially but I really thought I didn't need them. Now the kids want to do Water Parks multiple days if at all possible.


----------



## Robo

WeluvthePeterPanRide said:


> Our family of 5 is joining my husband in Orlando while he attends a conference at the Hilton the end of July, 2019. Original plans were to hang out at the hotel while he is at Conference then move to Loews Royal Pacific for Universal.  The plans then changed to kids and me staying at POR for 4 days THEN move to Universal.  I got a room reservations at POR and purchased ticket separately- 4 Day CDN tickets with Park hoppers for kids and me.  I got a 1 day ticket for my husband. I am not a Universal Studio fan and now want to change plans so we stay the whole trip at Disney World.
> 
> 1. Can I change the tickets from 4 day to 8 days and pay the difference?
> 2. If so, can I do this by phone prior to arriving.  Thank you.


1. Yes.
2. You can call and try.


----------



## Robo

staceyj2 said:


> I'm confused about how upgrading works. I read the beginning of this thread trying to figure out what it would cost me to upgrade my tickets for our upcoming trip but I don't think I understand.
> 1. I bought our tickets from UCT last month.
> 2. The date on the tickets is Nov. *2017*.
> 3. If I try to upgrade them when we get to WDW from 8 day base to 8 day PH+, am I basically losing any discount I received from buying them at UCT? (I paid $454.41 each for them).
> 4. So do I subtract that amount from what WDW is currently charging for 8 day PH+?
> 
> I'm really irritated with myself that I didn't purchase the PH initially but I really thought I didn't need them. Now the kids want to do Water Parks multiple days if at all possible.


1. OK.
2. That would be unlikely. Do you mean Nov. *2019*?
3. Upgrading current discounted tickets allow for "keeping the discount."
4. Nope. What YOU paid for the discounted tickets does not figure into the cost to upgrade.
If your UT tickets are CURRENT tickets, you subtract the current DISNEY price for an 8-day base from the current DISNEY price for an 8-day hopper. 
Pay that difference price for the upgrade.
This is all laid out in Post #6 of the thread on which we are now posting.


----------



## staceyj2

"1. OK.
2. That would be unlikely. Do you mean Nov. *2019*?
3. Upgrading current discounted tickets allow for "keeping the discount."
4. Nope. What YOU paid for the discounted tickets does not figure into the cost to upgrade.
If your UT tickets are CURRENT tickets, you subtract the current DISNEY price for an 8-day base from the current DISNEY price for an 8-day hopper.
Pay that difference price for the upgrade.
This is all laid out in Post #6 of the thread on which we are now posting."

The date printed on the ticket says 11/08/17. I'm assuming that's the creation date????

Sorry, I did ready post #6. I was just a bit confused since my tickets were so old even though I just bought them.


----------



## Robo

staceyj2 said:


> The date printed on the ticket says 11/08/17. I'm assuming that's the creation date????


If that is the case, looks like you got a very rare ticket.
How, when, and exactly from whom did you purchase this ticket?

Does your paperwork include a "start-date" on which the ticket can first be used?


----------



## staceyj2

Robo said:


> If that is the case, looks like you got a very rare ticket.
> How, when and exactly from whom did you purchase this ticket?


Undercover Tourist on March 12, 2019. I purchased online and they shipped actual tickets to me.


----------



## Robo

staceyj2 said:


> Undercover Tourist on March 12, 2019. I purchased online and they shipped actual tickets to me.


Is there a "start-date" for these tickets?


----------



## staceyj2

start date 5/27/19


----------



## Robo

staceyj2 said:


> start date 5/27/19


OK.
Tickets issued in 2017 did not have "start-dates."

So...
Without further clarifying info, we could chase this all day.

I would definitely contact UT about when your tickets were created by Disney.
THEN, you can use the info in Post #6 to figure your upgrade cost.

And, please post back when you get definitive info from UT.


----------



## staceyj2

Robo said:


> 1. OK.
> 2. That would be unlikely. Do you mean Nov. *2019*?
> 3. Upgrading current discounted tickets allow for "keeping the discount."
> 4. Nope. What YOU paid for the discounted tickets does not figure into the cost to upgrade.
> If your UT tickets are CURRENT tickets, you subtract the current DISNEY price for an 8-day base from the current DISNEY price for an 8-day hopper.
> Pay that difference price for the upgrade.
> This is all laid out in Post #6 of the thread on which we are now posting.





Thanks for all your help. I just called UCT and they said the date printed on the ticket doesn't matter instead it's the date I purchased them because that is the date the ticket information is "loaded" on them. I don't know if that is really correct or not but I guess I will see when I get to WDW. Thanks again for your help. I did read the sticky but was just confused a bit by the early date on my tickets so I appreciate you clarifying all that for me.


----------



## Robo

staceyj2 said:


> Thanks for all your help. I just called UCT and
> 
> 1. they said the date printed on the ticket doesn't matter instead it's the date I purchased them because that is the date the ticket information is "loaded" on them.
> 2. I don't know if that is really correct or not but I guess I will see when I get to WDW. Thanks again for your help. I did read the sticky but was just confused a bit by the early date on my tickets so I appreciate you clarifying all that for me.



1. Hmmmmm. You know a ticket printed in 2017 would be a "Magic Your Way" ticket.
But, I don't think that MYW info was actually printed on the ticket. 
2. Hope that info is correct.
If there are further issues or complications, please post back.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Last trip, I had had a very old (1990) non-expiring ticket updated at DS. 

I'm now wondering if I can use that at a WDW water park?  Or is it only good for the 4 theme parks?


----------



## Robo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Last trip, I had had a very old (1990) non-expiring ticket updated at DS.
> 
> I'm now wondering if I can use that at a WDW water park?  Or is it only good for the 4 theme parks?


If it is a theme park ticket, it can only be used at a theme park.


----------



## mbrittb00

When upgrading I know that the price bridging "credit" you get applied to the new ticket is based on the WDW value of the ticket you purchased based on the "mint/create" date.  (I think I said all of that correct).  My question is the "credit" the WDW "GATE" price or "ONLINE, pre-sale" price?   

For our family trip in May we purchased 7 day base tickets from Undercover Tourist.  Our purchase was made after the February price increase and after UT raised their prices to match.  Knowing about the "mint/create" date issue when upgrading, I questioned them (UT) about the mint/create date of the tickets that we were to purchase, and they responded that their tickets aren't "printed" until a purchase was made, so that date would be their "create" date.  Considering their reputation here and in general, I'm trusting that they are telling me the truth.  The reason behind my question, is that my wife and I are running Dopey in January and are planning to upgrade to annual passes.  I am just wanting to make sure I am correct on what the cost should be before I get to the upgrade counter.   The WDW online price for the tickets we purchased (7 day base starting on May 18th), based on our purchase date (which as previously indicated should also be the mint date) is listed as $480.19 +tax.  Current annual pass cost is $894 which would leave us with and upgrade cost of $413.81 + tax each.  However if the "credit" is based off of the "gate price" of $500.19, then the upgrade cost would only be $393.81 + tax.


----------



## Robo

mbrittb00 said:


> 1. When upgrading I know that the price bridging "credit" you get applied to the new ticket is based on the WDW value of the ticket you purchased based on the "mint/create" date.  (I think I said all of that correct).  My question
> 2. is the "credit" the WDW "GATE" price or "ONLINE, pre-sale" price?
> 
> For our family trip in May we purchased 7 day base tickets from Undercover Tourist.  Our purchase was made after the February price increase and after UT raised their prices to match.  Knowing about the "mint/create" date issue when upgrading,
> 3. I questioned them (UT) about the mint/create date of the tickets that we were to purchase, and they responded that their tickets aren't "printed" until a purchase was made, so that date would be their "create" date.
> Considering their reputation here and in general, I'm trusting that they are telling me the truth.  The reason behind my question, is that my wife and I are running Dopey in January and are planning to upgrade to annual passes.  I am just wanting to make sure I am correct on what the cost should be before I get to the upgrade counter.   The WDW online price for the tickets we purchased (7 day base starting on May 18th), based on our purchase date (which as previously indicated should also be the mint date) is listed as $480.19 +tax.  Current annual pass cost is $894 which would leave us with and upgrade cost of $413.81 + tax each.  However if the "credit" is based off of the "gate price" of $500.19, then the upgrade cost would only be $393.81 + tax.


1. Correct.
2. ONLINE. (This is often also called the "pre-arrival price.")
3. I've recently seen that response.

It makes me uneasy, as it is contrary to how UT markets their tickets.
"We have a limited number of remaining "X-type" tickets to sell but when they're gone, they’re gone."
I'll be keeping an eye on this for awhile.

Regardless, use the on-line prices in your upgrade computations.


----------



## mbrittb00

Robo said:


> 1. Correct.
> 2. ONLINE. (This is often also called the "pre-arrival price.")
> 3. I've recently seen that response.
> 
> It makes me uneasy, as it is contrary to how UT markets their tickets.
> "We have a limited number of remaining "X-type" tickets to sell but when they're gone, their gone."
> I'll be keeping an eye on this for awhile.
> 
> Regardless, use the on-line prices in your upgrade computations.




Thanks.  I had seen "Gate price" refereed to a couple of times in the top posts and wasn't sure.  Was hopeful, but not expecting. ).

As for the UT prices.  They had updated/raised their prices in response to the WDW price increase in February, so it wasn't a X number remaining issue.  I'm honestly a little uneasy as well as it would be a $40 increase per ticket.    It it turns out they lied or were deceptive, then I guess I'll take my business elsewhere next time.


----------



## Robo

mbrittb00 said:


> I'm honestly a little uneasy as well as it would be a $40 increase per ticket.    It it turns out they lied or were deceptive, then I guess I'll take my business elsewhere next time.



It's not so much being uneasy about them being deceptive...
What does make me wonder is if the person who is giving out this "our tickets aren't printed until they are ordered" info is actually properly informed about it.
When a guest calls "Disney" that guest stands a chance of encountering CMs who are not fully trained and who can be ill-informed about actual operating procedures.
Could it be that some responses from other entities are also less than fully informed?

Stay tuned.


----------



## mbrittb00

Robo said:


> It's not so much being uneasy about them being deceptive...
> What does make me wonder is if the person who is giving out this "our tickets aren't printed until they are ordered" info is actually properly informed about it.
> When a guest calls "Disney" that guest stands a chance of encountering CMs who are not fully trained and who can be ill-informed about actual operating procedures.
> Could it be that some responses from other entities are also less than fully informed?
> 
> Stay tuned.



)  Understood.  If it makes any difference the tickets we got were actually e-tickets that we applied to our MDE account.  We are planning to use last years bands / buy new ones when we get there.


----------



## jenjen212

I have a 2-part question:

1) I have been many times, and usually am a passholder.  We have forgone it for the past couple of years to save money. We are going back around Labor day. I was going to purchase the Discover 3day Fl Res pass from WDW, but someone told me about purchasing from UndercoverTourist.  I have always purchased my tickets directly from WDW in the past, even when it wasn't my AP tickets. When I see the "Discounted" tickets, I am usually leery of the discount thinking that they may not be valid tickets, or that I would encounter issues using them at the gate.  

Is it possible to purchase these and then activate them on the app for advanced fastpasses prior to arriving?  Or do you have to take them to the gate to exchange them?

2) My brother, who is in the Navy, will also be joining us later.  He said that he is going to get his passes from on base. Anyone know if they are also given actual passes?  I would like to link our accounts so we can make advanced fastpass reservations together.  Or are they also given vouchers that have to be exchanged when we get to the gate?


----------



## Robo

jenjen212 said:


> I have a 2-part question:
> 
> 1) I have been many times, and usually am a passholder.  We have forgone it for the past couple of years to save money. We are going back around Labor day. I was going to purchase the Discover 3day Fl Res pass from WDW, but someone told me about purchasing from UndercoverTourist.  I have always purchased my tickets directly from WDW in the past, even when it wasn't my AP tickets. When I see the "Discounted" tickets, I am usually leery of the discount thinking that they may not be valid tickets, or that I would encounter issues using them at the gate.
> 
> Is it possible to purchase these and then activate them on the app for advanced fastpasses prior to arriving?  Or do you have to take them to the gate to exchange them?
> 
> 2) My brother, who is in the Navy, will also be joining us later.  He said that he is going to get his passes from on base. Anyone know if they are also given actual passes?  I would like to link our accounts so we can make advanced fastpass reservations together.  Or are they also given vouchers that have to be exchanged when we get to the gate?


1) There are many legitimate WDW authorized ticket discounters. When you order tix from them you can put those tix into your MDX and book FPs in advance.

2) Yes. You can do that.


----------



## jenjen212

So, military passes are active tickets that can be immediately entered into MDX, not necessarily vouchers?


----------



## jenjen212

Robo said:


> 1) There are many legitimate WDW authorized ticket disconters. When you order tix from them you can put them into MDX and book FPs in advance.
> 
> 2) Yes. You can do that.





So, military passes are active tickets that can be immediately entered into MDX, not necessarily vouchers?


----------



## Robo

jenjen212 said:


> So, military passes are active tickets that can be immediately entered into MDX, not necessarily vouchers?


AFAIK, yes.
However, even if they WERE certificates ("vouchers") their numbers can be put into MDX and FPs booked in advance.


----------



## DVC4US

jenjen212 said:


> So, military passes are active tickets that can be immediately entered into MDX, not necessarily vouchers?



If he gets his tickets from the ITT office at his local base he will receive vouchers that he will have to activate before entering a park but these vouchers can be entered in MDX so FPs can be made in advance.  If he orders his tickets from Shades of Green(military hotel at Disney) and pays the $10 shipping he will be sent active tickets.  Either way works fine - the vouchers just have to be activated before entering a park.


----------



## Lfsdromero

I think I made a slight mistake. Can someone please give me some advise? My daughter and I have AP's so it has been a long time since I have purchased a package. 
When free dining came out for Sept I went ahead and purchased one ( for just the 2 of us ) so that we could stay on site and have a few meals. My thoughts were that the tickets could be given to her husband and daughter ( who will be turning 3 at the end of the year ) so that they could use them to upgrade to AP's later on.
Well when I pull up My Disney Experience it says that the tickets are only good till the end of our stay and it doesn't give me the option to re-assign them.
Can I purchase an upgrade to extend them?
Can the ticket be reassigned?

Thank You


----------



## Robo

Lfsdromero said:


> I think I made a slight mistake. Can someone please give me some advise? My daughter and I have AP's so it has been a long time since I have purchased a package.
> When free dining came out for Sept I went ahead and purchased one ( for just the 2 of us ) so that we could stay on site and have a few meals. My thoughts were that the tickets could be given to her husband and daughter ( who will be turning 3 at the end of the year ) so that they could use them to upgrade to AP's later on.
> Well when I pull up My Disney Experience it says that the tickets are only good till the end of our stay and it doesn't give me the option to re-assign them.
> Can I purchase an upgrade to extend them?
> Can the ticket be reassigned?
> 
> Thank You



Your tickets can be reassigned, as-is.
But you can't do so until you have arrived at WDW.
You can't transfer the tickets until your check-in date.


----------



## siren0119

Lfsdromero said:


> I think I made a slight mistake. Can someone please give me some advise? My daughter and I have AP's so it has been a long time since I have purchased a package.
> When free dining came out for Sept I went ahead and purchased one ( for just the 2 of us ) so that we could stay on site and have a few meals. My thoughts were that the tickets could be given to her husband and daughter ( who will be turning 3 at the end of the year ) so that they could use them to upgrade to AP's later on.
> Well when I pull up My Disney Experience it says that the tickets are only good till the end of our stay and it doesn't give me the option to re-assign them.
> Can I purchase an upgrade to extend them?
> Can the ticket be reassigned?
> 
> Thank You



If they are not going with you on the trip, you would have to upgrade the tickets to flexible date options because tickets are date specific now. I am not sure if you could get them reassigned after arrival, but it's unlikely they would allow you to do it before arrival, since your package required a ticket purchase.


----------



## Lfsdromero

Thank You!


----------



## HeiHei2018

jenjen212 said:


> I have a 2-part question:
> 
> 1) I have been many times, and usually am a passholder.  We have forgone it for the past couple of years to save money. We are going back around Labor day. I was going to purchase the *Discover 3day Fl Res pass* from WDW, but someone told me about purchasing from UndercoverTourist.  I have always purchased my tickets directly from WDW in the past, even when it wasn't my AP tickets. When I see the "Discounted" tickets, I am usually leery of the discount thinking that they may not be valid tickets, or that I would encounter issues using them at the gate.



The Discovery FL Res passes are only valid until June, so they will not work for a Labor Day trip. You'll want a regular FL resident 3-day ticket. Disney's website pushes the Discovery tickets and makes it hard to find the regular FL tickets. You have to click on the 1-day ticket section and then pick the 3-day option. For my August dates, UT and AAA are about $5 cheaper than direct purchase from Disney for non-hoppers. Hoppers are $12-15 cheaper at UT and AAA.


----------



## asc

I have 4 adult/1 child unused 6 day MYW passes with park hopping.  The type that expires 14 days after first use.  Purchased around early 2012 via undercovertourist.  I can not for the life of me find my receipt of how much I paid.  Does anyone know where to find this?  I am likely to sell them to some family members and have no desire to squeeze them.  Is there some place where people find this or post passes for sale since I also want to make sure I can show them they are actually saving a lot of money, especially, since they plan to go during Christmas this year.


----------



## disfanforlife

asc said:


> I have 4 adult/1 child unused 6 day MYW passes with park hopping.  The type that expires 14 days after first use.  Purchased around early 2012 via undercovertourist.  I can not for the life of me find my receipt of how much I paid.  Does anyone know where to find this?  I am likely to sell them to some family members and have no desire to squeeze them.  Is there some place where people find this or post passes for sale since I also want to make sure I can show them they are actually saving a lot of money, especially, since they plan to go during Christmas this year.



You could try searching in your email for a receipt or go on the Undercover tourist website. I found my past purchases there when I was looking to see how much I paid.
That is a very nice discount for you to pass on to your family.


----------



## Robo

asc said:


> I have 4 adult/1 child unused 6 day MYW passes with park hopping.  The type that expires 14 days after first use.  Purchased around early 2012 via undercovertourist.  I can not for the life of me find my receipt of how much I paid.  Does anyone know where to find this?  I am likely to sell them to some family members and have no desire to squeeze them.  Is there some place where people find this or post passes for sale since I also want to make sure I can show them they are actually saving a lot of money, especially, since they plan to go during Christmas this year.



Go to the site link below.
Find the kind of tickets you have, then take about 15-20% off.

That would likely seem quite fair for a price.

https://web.archive.org/web/20160715112900/http://allears.net/pl/ticketchart.htm


----------



## asc

disfanforlife said:


> That is a very nice discount for you to pass on to your family.



actually, we have only been 1 day since 2014 (first and last FP+ experience - hated it) and even that day was on a 10 day PH no expiration bought even earlier than 2012 - they have 7 days left still - and so I had no idea how much passed have gone up, especially around Christmas.  

hmmm...love my family members but might need to re-consider.  also, being a canuck and all, they would have been bought when the dollar was pretty close to 1:1 and so with current fx, they are worth about CAD$2000 more than we paid.  I guess I understand why they stopped the no expiration tickets...

Many thanks and I am trying to dig around for the receipt and email used for UT purchase.  they are still in the little plastic things they used to mail them in... and in our safety deposit boxes along with some really old PH+ passes with crap loads of flex features...


----------



## disfanforlife

asc said:


> actually, we have only been 1 day since 2014 (first and last FP+ experience - hated it) and even that day was on a 10 day PH no expiration bought even earlier than 2012 - they have 7 days left still - and so I had no idea how much passed have gone up, especially around Christmas.
> 
> hmmm...love my family members but might need to re-consider.  also, being a canuck and all, they would have been bought when the dollar was pretty close to 1:1 and so with current fx, they are worth about CAD$2000 more than we paid.  I guess I understand why they stopped the no expiration tickets...
> 
> Many thanks and I am trying to dig around for the receipt and email used for UT purchase.  they are still in the little plastic things they used to mail them in... and in our safety deposit boxes along with some really old PH+ passes with crap loads of flex features...



I understand. I have some of those old tickets tucked away too. Those no expiration ones are great to use if and or when you do go back for a day or two. My husband I buy AP's but I also have some of the older MYW tickets that I bought from UT and use them when our kids go with us. I don't blame you if you have second thoughts on selling them for what you paid. You might change your mind and be happy you hung onto them for yourselves.


----------



## Love Tink

Upgrade question: I have a six-day park hopper from last year that is sitting in my account. 

I planned to use it this summer but have now "had" to purchase new tickets so we can take part in that sweet, sweet temptress, free dining.

I know the value of that old ticket does not expire. Can I use that value to upgrade *multiple* tickets to APs? (i.e. is it $550 that I can use on multiple upgrades, or $550 I can only use in one transaction to buy or upgrade one ticket)?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## bcbmommy

I see people talking about buying a discounted ticket now, and then upgrading to an AP when they get there.  That sounds like more work, but I'm assuming there's a benefit to doing that?  The only reason I need one is because we booked a villa with an AP discount.  Also, if I just purchase my AP online now, will I be able to look at AP room rates myself, as opposed to having to call? Thank you!!


----------



## Robo

bcbmommy said:


> I see people talking about buying a discounted ticket now, and then upgrading to an AP when they get there.  That sounds like more work, but
> 1. I'm assuming there's a benefit to doing that?  The only reason I need one is because we booked a villa with an AP discount.
> 2. Also, if I just purchase my AP online now, will I be able to look at AP room rates myself, as opposed to having to call? Thank you!!


1.Yes. You get to "keep the discount" amount that you saved when you bought the original ticket... when you upgrade to the AP.
2. Yes. (But, it will cost you the full amount to directly purchase an AP.
It could be a rather substantial amount.)


----------



## Robo

Love Tink said:


> Upgrade question: I have a six-day park hopper from last year that is sitting in my account.
> 
> I planned to use it this summer but have now "had" to purchase new tickets so we can take part in that sweet, sweet temptress, free dining.
> 
> I know the value of that old ticket does not expire.
> 1. Can I use that value to upgrade *multiple* tickets to APs? (i.e.
> 2. is it $550 that I can use on multiple upgrades,
> 2. or $550 I can only use in one transaction to buy or upgrade one ticket)?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


1. Upgrades are strictly on a one-to-one basis.
2. Nope.
3. Correct.


----------



## Robo

disfanforlife said:


> I don't blame you if you have second thoughts on selling them for what you paid. You might change your mind and be happy you hung onto them for yourselves.


Ditto.


----------



## bcbmommy

Robo said:


> 1.Yes. You get to "keep the discount" amount that you saved when you bought the original ticket... when you upgrade to the AP.
> 2. Yes. (But, it will cost you the full amount to directly purchase an AP.
> It could be a rather substantial amount.)



Thank you!  If I buy a discounted ticket, and then do the upgrade when I get there, can I still make my fast passes now and keep them?


----------



## YawningDodo

This feels like a very basic couple of questions, but I'm struggling to find confirmation.

If I buy an AP now but don't activate it until I arrive on property in January:

Does MDE recognize it as an AP/ticket for the purposes of booking FP+? I see that APs get FP+ benefits, but I'm not clear on whether an unactivated AP is recognized in the system for this purpose. I'm doing an onsite stay, so I want to be certain I can take full advantage of the 60+ day FP+ booking window. 

Can I book DAH tickets with the AP discount before activating it? 
Basically I'm trying to figure out whether it's a good idea to lock in the AP now and start taking advantage of discounts as I book things leading up to the trip, or if it's actually going to create a problem for me. I can afford the lump sum to buy it now, but if I can't get discounts and FP+ bookings before activating it I might as well save some money by buying a discount park hopper and upgrading once I get there. I saw the other thread with someone asking about retroactive AP discounts on DAH, so I'm aware that I may or may not get a gift card for the difference if I upgrade a park hopper to AP and then go ask at guest services.


----------



## Robo

bcbmommy said:


> Thank you!  If I buy a discounted ticket, and then do the upgrade when I get there, can I still make my fast passes now and keep them?



Yes. Advance-book FPs for every park day on your original ticket.


----------



## Robo

YawningDodo said:


> This feels like a very basic couple of questions, but I'm struggling to find confirmation.
> 
> If I buy an AP now but don't activate it until I arrive on property in January:
> 
> *1a.* Does MDE recognize it as an AP/ticket for the purposes of booking FP+? I see that APs get FP+ benefits, but *1b.* I'm not clear on whether an unactivated AP is recognized in the system for this purpose. I'm doing an onsite stay, so *1c.* I want to be certain I can take full advantage of the 60+ day FP+ booking window.
> Can I book DAH tickets with the AP discount before activating it?
> Basically I'm trying to figure out whether it's a good idea to lock in the AP now and start taking advantage of discounts as I book things leading up to the trip, or
> 3. if it's actually going to create a problem for me. I can afford the lump sum to buy it now, but 4. if I can't get discounts and
> 5. FP+ bookings before activating it
> 6. I might as well save some money by buying a discount park hopper and upgrading once I get there.
> 7. I saw the other thread with someone asking about retroactive AP discounts on DAH, so I'm aware that I may or may not get a gift card for the difference if I upgrade a park hopper to AP and then go ask at guest services.


1a. Yes.
1b. It does.
1c. You can.
2. Maybe.
3. It should not create problems.
4. Maybe.
5. You CAN.
6. It is quite possible that you will save a lot more money doing that, anyway.
7. Yup. Maybe.


----------



## jenjen212

DVC4US said:


> If he gets his tickets from the ITT office at his local base he will receive vouchers that he will have to activate before entering a park but these vouchers can be entered in MDX so FPs can be made in advance.  If he orders his tickets from Shades of Green(military hotel at Disney) and pays the $10 shipping he will be sent active tickets.  Either way works fine - the vouchers just have to be activated before entering a park.



Thank you!!



HeiHei2018 said:


> The Discovery FL Res passes are only valid until June, so they will not work for a Labor Day trip. You'll want a regular FL resident 3-day ticket. Disney's website pushes the Discovery tickets and makes it hard to find the regular FL tickets. You have to click on the 1-day ticket section and then pick the 3-day option. For my August dates, UT and AAA are about $5 cheaper than direct purchase from Disney for non-hoppers. Hoppers are $12-15 cheaper at UT and AAA.



Sorry, I meant around Memorial day. We are actually checking out the Friday before Memorial day.


----------



## bcbmommy

Robo said:


> 1.Yes. You get to "keep the discount" amount that you saved when you bought the original ticket... when you upgrade to the AP.
> 2. Yes. (But, it will cost you the full amount to directly purchase an AP.
> It could be a rather substantial amount.)


Thank you so much for helping me with this.  I just want to make sure I'm getting it straight.  So, if I buy my ticket from UT for $495, and the regular price from Disney is $540-ish, I'm making about $45 on the deal?  I'm thinking I may just buy the AP online right now, instead of having to go to Guest Relations and upgrade it.  Although.....did I read somewhere that Ill have to go to GR anyway to get a separate AP card?   Sorry, I'm probably making this more difficult.


----------



## Robo

bcbmommy said:


> Thank you so much for helping me with this.  I just want to make sure I'm getting it straight.  So, if I buy my ticket from UT for $495, and the regular price from Disney is $540-ish, I'm making about $45 on the deal?  I'm thinking I may just buy the AP online right now, instead of having to go to Guest Relations and upgrade it.  Although.....did I read somewhere that Ill have to go to GR anyway to get a separate AP card?   Sorry, I'm probably making this more difficult.



Whatever the savings is, that's what you'd get to "keep" when you upgrade.
You do have to go to Guest Relations (or any ticket booth,) regardless, if you have (or want to upgrade to) a new AP.

To me, you are worrying too much about a simple trip to Guest Relations.
If you go during a less busy time (like mid-afternoon) don't expect there to be a "crowd."


----------



## bcbmommy

Robo said:


> Whatever the savings is, that's what you'd get to "deep" when you upgrade.
> You do have to go to Guest Relations (or any ticket booth,) regardless, if you have (or want to upgrade to) a new AP.
> 
> To me, you are worrying too much about a simple trip to Guest Relations.
> If you go during a less busy time (like mid-afternoon) don't expect there to be a "crowd."


Thank you!  And yes, you're probably right about me worrying too much; my husband would agree. lol.  So I can upgrade at any time during the trip, correct?


----------



## YawningDodo

Robo said:


> 1a. Yes.
> 1b. It does.
> 1c. You can.
> 2. Maybe.
> 3. It should not create problems.
> 4. Maybe.
> 5. You CAN.
> 6. It is quite possible that you will save a lot more money doing that, anyway.
> 7. Yup. Maybe.



Thanks!

Well, if FP+ are a go and discount DAH is still only a maybe on pre-buying the AP, it sounds like it's time to do More Math (just when I thought I was done!) and base my decision re: pre-buying AP or upgrading a park hopper purely on the price of the purchase method itself without worrying about AP discounts right now. I bet you're right and it comes out deeper discount on upgrading a discount ticket than I'd net from DAH discounts anyway.


----------



## Robo

bcbmommy said:


> Thank you!  And yes, you're probably right about me worrying too much; my husband would agree. lol.  So I can upgrade at any time during the trip, correct?



That first line should have read,
"Whatever the savings is, that's what you'd get to "KEEP" when you upgrade."

Yes.
You can upgrade at any time.
I recommend doing so on the afternoon of your first or second day.
That way, you'd have the benefits of the AP early-on.


----------



## Robo

YawningDodo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Well, if FP+ are a go and discount DAH is still only a maybe on pre-buying the AP, it sounds like it's time to do More Math (just when I thought I was done!) and base my decision re: pre-buying AP or upgrading a park hopper purely on the price of the purchase method itself without worrying about AP discounts right now. I bet you're right and it comes out deeper discount on upgrading a discount ticket than I'd net from DAH discounts anyway.


Yup.
AND...
It IS likely that a CM might very well offer you the DAH "AP discount" refund (on a gift card) if you would "ask nicely."
It never hurts to ask for what you'd like.
I just can't be sure, as "refunds" are generally a "pixie dust" kind of thing.


----------



## imbatman

All great and knowing @Robo I have a question for the grand master Poobah. Last year, when we went to WDW, we had a friend back out right before we left. Gratefully, the ticket was not assigned a name, as I'd planned on doing that when we arrived. So, WDW gave me this little card with the amount of the park passes on it. Found out that the DH and I may have a free trip to DL this year. My question: Can I use that card with the preloaded amount towards DL tickets? Or is that only for WDW?


----------



## Robo

imbatman said:


> All great and knowing @Robo I have a question for the grand master Poobah. Last year, when we went to WDW, we had a friend back out right before we left. Gratefully, the ticket was not assigned a name, as I'd planned on doing that when we arrived. So, WDW gave me this little card with the amount of the park passes on it. Found out that the DH and I may have a free trip to DL this year. My question: Can I use that card with the preloaded amount towards DL tickets? Or is that only for WDW?


Tickets for WDW can no longer br used at DLR.
But, go to DLR anyway. It’s such a great experience!


----------



## 123SA

Can I purchase EMM with an account that doesn't have linked park tickets?   I know I'll need tickets by the day of the event.


----------



## Robo

123SA said:


> Can I purchase EMM with an account that doesn't have linked park tickets?


I’ve not heard of any such restriction.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I have been trying to find information on prices of flex date tickets but have been unsuccessful.  We have an opportunity to redeem some rewards to acquire either 5 or 7 day base flex date WDW tickets.  We currently have Platinum AP's that expire in July and I understand you can renew and receive a discount (not sure what the discount is but have heard 15%).  We have a trip planned for the end of June (within the AP renewal window), so I am trying to find out the price of a 5 and 7 day base flex date WDW tickets to see if it would be "cheaper" to acquire these tickets and upgrade to an AP when we return in November or to just renew our AP in June.


----------



## Robo

Have a great trip.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Robo said:


> 1. Correct.
> 2. Approximately, yes.
> 3. If you want to save money, purchase "discounted" tickets from an authorized WDW ticket reseller (like UndercoverTourist.com, Parksavers.com, BoardwalkTickets.com, or many more)
> and then use their "Disney value" to help pay for your AP renewal in June.



thank you.  I understand about saving money that is why I am trying to find the prices for the flex tickets.  In Canada, we have a reward program called Air Miles and the WDW tickets they are offering are 5 and 7 day base flex date WDW tickets.  I cannot find the prices for the flex date tickets, the ones that can be used any date but expire 14 days after first use.  What I am trying to determine is what is a better value for us.  Renew our APs with the discount and be able to visit from July to November, or redeem the air miles for the flex date tickets and then upgrade to an AP when we arrive in November so our AP year will be Nov - Nov.


----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

So, I paid the last month of our AP monthly plan on April 11th.  Our passes are good through May 22nd.  We're renewing, but I want to keep my same payment date for budgeting purposes so I will not renew until May 11th.  How can I see what my renewel amount will be?  I'm all over the app but can't seem to find the info.  I know there was a $30 increase per ticket, at least I think there was, but I can't seem to find what my new payments will be.  Help! (I know I found it in years past when we renewed but I am lost this time)


----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

FortWildernessLoopy said:


> So, I paid the last month of our AP monthly plan on April 11th.  Our passes are good through May 22nd.  We're renewing, but I want to keep my same payment date for budgeting purposes so I will not renew until May 11th.  How can I see what my renewel amount will be?  I'm all over the app but can't seem to find the info.  I know there was a $30 increase per ticket, at least I think there was, but I can't seem to find what my new payments will be.  Help! (I know I found it in years past when we renewed but I am lost this time)


AAAHHH, nevermind.  Disregard.  I found it.


----------



## Robo

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> thank you.  I understand about saving money that is why I am trying to find the prices for the flex tickets.  In Canada, we have a reward program called Air Miles and the WDW tickets they are offering are 5 and 7 day base flex date WDW tickets.  I cannot find the prices for the flex date tickets, the ones that can be used any date but expire 14 days after first use.  What I am trying to determine is what is a better value for us.  Renew our APs with the discount and be able to visit from July to November, or redeem the air miles for the flex date tickets and then upgrade to an AP when we arrive in November so our AP year will be Nov - Nov.


One quick way-Click the link:
https://www.undercovertourist.com/
And then drill down to WDW tickets and “Option 2 -Maximum Flexibility” prices.

You can see the “savings” vs Disney GATE prices.
(Gate prices are $25 higher than “on-line” pre-order prices.)


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Robo said:


> One quick way-Click the link:
> https://www.undercovertourist.com/
> And then drill down to WDW tickets and “Option 2 -Maximum Flexibility” prices.
> 
> You can see the “savings” vs Disney GATE prices.
> (Gate prices are $25 higher than “on-line” pre-order prices.)



Thank you


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

Months ago I purchased physical copies of Two 6 day park hoppers from Disney separately from my room only reservation. They are for me and my adult grandson. My grandson would like to visit a water park maybe one time during our visit. Is there any cost advantage to upgrading his park hopper rather than simply buying a one day ticket to a water park? I’ve been trying to find out but it’s difficult to do that without Disney thinking you want to buy right away. Our trip starts tomorrow so I didn’t want to mess anything up. Thank you!


----------



## Robo

tinkerbellmagic said:


> Months ago I purchased physical copies of Two 6 day park hoppers from Disney separately from my room only reservation. They are for me and my adult grandson. My grandson would like to visit a water park maybe one time during our visit. Is there any cost advantage to upgrading his park hopper rather than simply buying a one day ticket to a water park? I’ve been trying to find out but it’s difficult to do that without Disney thinking you want to buy right away. Our trip starts tomorrow so I didn’t want to mess anything up. Thank you!



"Months ago" is not precise enough to tell us what kind of tickets that you actually have.
And, since you are starting your trip tomorrow, there's little time to straighten it all out.

Do this:
Go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations at WDW and ASK how much it will cost
to do the WP upgrade (currently called "*Park Hopper PLUS*") on your grandson's ticket.

If you are quoted *MORE than $73.49*, then decline the offer and just buy a stand-alone one-day WP ticket.
If you are quoted *LESS than $73.49*, then accept the offer and do the upgrade.
(It can cost as little as under $25 if you have the right kind of ticket.)

BTW, you can do this on any day of your trip (as long as you have not used up ALL of his ticket)
and it will cost exactly the same amount.


----------



## jpeden

Hi @Robo - quick question that I haven’t seen a recent answer to so I thought I’d ask. 

I’ve got a 4 Day MYW Park Hopper w/ 1 WPF & More entitlement. My travel agent says these can be upgraded to AP’s, which is what we’d like to do on our September trip this year. 

I wanted to confirm that yes these can be upgraded, but no they won’t be price bridged (I believe these are sold by our travel agency at the same rate as the convention tickets). I know these tickets can be gotten in any length up to the max. 

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## Robo

jpeden said:


> Hi @Robo - quick question that I haven’t seen a recent answer to so I thought I’d ask.
> 
> I’ve got a 4 Day MYW Park Hopper w/ 1 WPF & More entitlement. My travel agent says these can be upgraded to AP’s, which is what we’d like to do on our September trip this year.
> 
> I wanted to confirm that yes these can be upgraded, but no they won’t be price bridged (I believe these are sold by our travel agency at the same rate as the convention tickets). I know these tickets can be gotten in any length up to the max.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give!


Sorry, but I don't know what kind of tickets were sold to your TA.


----------



## jpeden

Robo said:


> Sorry, but I don't know what kind of tickets were sold to your TA.



No worries! I think they were only 10% off or around that based on what I could calculate. The TA I’ve worked with is quite knowledgeable so I highly doubt she is incorrect regarding ticket upgrades, but I’ve never tried with these tickets so I thought I would double check with the expert. 

Thanks for all you do on these forums!


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

Robo said:


> "Months ago" is not precise enough to tell us what kind of tickets that you actually have.
> And, since you are starting your trip tomorrow, there's little time to straighten it all out.
> 
> Do this:
> Go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations at WDW and ASK how much it will cost
> to do the WP upgrade (currently called "*Park Hopper PLUS*") on your grandson's ticket.
> 
> If you are quoted *MORE than $73.49*, then decline the offer and just buy a stand-alone one-day WP ticket.
> If you are quoted *LESS than $73.49*, then accept the offer and do the upgrade.
> (It can cost as little as under $25 if you have the right kind of ticket.)
> 
> BTW, you can do this on any day of your trip (as long as you have not used up ALL of his ticket)
> and it will cost exactly the same amount.



Ok, Robo, thank you very much for your help and expertise. That sounds like a great plan. I really appreciate the information!


----------



## disneymagicgirl

I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but it seemed like a good place to start...

I am cleaning up our MDE accounts to leave only a couple MBs that we actually use in active status. I read that having a ton active can bog down our MDE and cause issues. I have these cards at the end. Would any of these need to stay active as they are representing our current tickets? I have an AP as does my DD3. DSs have hoppers attached for May. If one of these represents any of those, anyone know how i figure out which one? I cropped out the numbers in case that is sensitive info.


----------



## Robo

disneymagicgirl said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but it seemed like a good place to start...
> 
> I am cleaning up our MDE accounts to leave only a couple MBs that we actually use in active status. I read that having a ton active can bog down our MDE and cause issues. I have these cards at the end. Would any of these need to stay active as they are representing our current tickets? I have an AP as does my DD3. DSs have hoppers attached for May. If one of these represents any of those, anyone know how i figure out which one? I cropped out the numbers in case that is sensitive info.



It is far from certain that having "extra" MBs and/or cards active in your MDX account have any detrimental effects whatsoever.

It has been discussed over the years that having extras MIGHT be an issue in certain odd "scanning problems" at WDW.
But, it has largely been that the info was something that some CMs "decided" was a problem (when we absolutely KNOW that the MDX software has been a sea of glitches of all kinds, regardless if guests have one MB, or two, or twenty, for that matter.)

All that is to say, if you have a couple of extra cards or MBs in your MDX and you'd like to deactivate some of them (or not,) that's fine.
There would be no "need" to keep extra cards or MBs, as none of them are "required" to use any of your ticket assets.
(For that matter, you can have any "re-issued" at any WDW ticket booth or Guest Relations at any time, if some need did arise.)

Your actual ticket ASSETS are not "on" any of the cards or MBs.


----------



## NikkiDP

Does anyone know a roundabout time that Disney releases tickets for next year? We are considering a Jan or Feb trip and was trying to get an idea on ticket pricing. I know that there will most likely be a price raise but I figured I could at least get a base line. I have to do a little more searching too because I'm pretty sure I came across a thread or post or something that had all the prices available within certain months but I don't remember.


----------



## Frederic Civish

Excuse me if this has been asked before, but with 360 pages, I don't know quite how to search for what I want.

Here is my situation:  

1. I went to Disneyland over the weekend and bought a 4 day Park Hopper for all my family, WITH MaxPass.

2. I did the 4 day park hopper rather than just get an annual pass, because ONE DAY of our visit was a Blockout Date for the standard Deluxe Pass.

3. On the 4th day, I converted all the passes to Annual Passes, with MaxPass.

4. It appears, from looking at my receipts, that they did not give us credit (around $60 per pass) for the MaxPass expense, to apply it to our new tickets.

5. Even more important, it looks to me that the amount of credit we received from each 4 day Park Hopper, to apply to the Annual Pass was the total amount MINUS about $100 per ticket, which appears to correlate with what a Park Hopper Pass would have cost for that Blockout Date. 

So, does anyone know if it is Disney policy to NOT give you credit for any Blockout Days used, when you convert your tickets to Annual Passes?  And do they truly also not give you credit for the MaxPass?  Or did I just screw up by not being aware of what was going on, and point out that the money back seemed a bit low?  

When I converted, my daughter and granddaughter were able to do it online, and it discussed nothing of these options, only gave some (apparently reduced) credit towards the Annual Pass.  But then it appeared to happen also to my wife and I when we went to the ticket window.  But I didn't notice it, because we were in a hurry, until my daughter pointed it out later.

Does anyone know about these things?  Thanks.


----------



## disneygirl1972

I'm in a situation that has me a bit confused.

-We will be staying on property July 20-23, 4 day park hopper. (Room only, haven't purchased the tickets yet)
-We will be staying in Orlando for a convention a week prior to the above.
-If we decide to visit WDW before our on property check in, should I just buy single days, or purchase the 4 day with the date of our Orlando arrival & add days accordingly?

I've confused myself even further.....


----------



## imbatman

Robo said:


> Tickets for WDW can no longer br used at DLR.


  Time to sell a kidney.


----------



## Robo

disneygirl1972 said:


> I'm in a situation that has me a bit confused.
> 
> -We will be staying on property July 20-23, 4 day park hopper. (Room only, haven't purchased the tickets yet)
> -We will be staying in Orlando for a convention a week prior to the above.
> -If we decide to visit WDW before our on property check in, should I just buy single days, or purchase the 4 day with the date of our Orlando arrival & add days accordingly?
> 
> I've confused myself even further.....



Once you have made your final plans,
purchase tickets with the correct number of "days" to cover your entire trip.
Tickets need to start on the date that you will first go into a park,
and those tickets should not expire until you have used the last "day."
Since you just said, "a week prior" (and not a date,) I will assume that
your first park day will be July 13 (or 14) and that your last park
day will be July 23.
You can purchase stand-alone tickets to cover up to 10 of those days.
(To be clear, per person, you would buy a SINGLE TICKET that would have 
the total number of "days" that you would be going into a WDW theme park.
It is much more costly to buy multiple single tickets that would be used during one
longer trip.)


----------



## Robo

Frederic Civish said:


> Here is my situation:
> 1. I went to Disneyland over the weekend and bought a 4 day Park Hopper for all my family, WITH MaxPass...


Sorry to say that this forum is virtually entirely about Walt Disney World.
Since the Disneyland ticket system is vastly different, you'd do much better re-posting this over on the DISboard's "Disneyland (California) Forum."

Click *HERE.*


----------



## Robo

NikkiDP said:


> Does anyone know a roundabout time that Disney releases tickets for next year?
> 1. We are considering a Jan or Feb trip and was trying to get an idea on ticket pricing. I know that there will most likely be a price raise but I figured I could at least get a base line. I have to do a little more searching too because
> 2. I'm pretty sure I came across a thread or post or something that had all the prices available within certain months but I don't remember.



1. I can *guess* that they will post prices for dates in Jan. 2020 some time in June, or so.
2. Click *HERE* and read info from that post and those "around" it. It can offer some glimpses into pricing possibilities.


----------



## NikkiDP

Robo said:


> 1. I can *guess* that they will post prices for dates in Jan. 2020 some time in June, or so.
> 2. Click *HERE* and read info from that post and those "around" it. It can offer some glimpses into pricing possibilities.



Thank you very much!


----------



## IRISHGRUMPY

Hi , I have an annual pass expires end of June , I have purchased a 21 day ticket and added this to my account . The question is will the system allow booking of the fast pass on the 21 day ticket or will it restrict to annaul pass and how do I fix, thanks


----------



## Robo

IRISHGRUMPY said:


> Hi , I have an annual pass expires end of June , I have purchased a 21 day ticket and added this to my account . The question is will the system allow booking of the fast pass on the 21 day ticket or will it restrict to annaul pass and how do I fix, thanks


You can book FPs in advance based on the number of valid "days" on any valid tickets in your MDX account.


----------



## Frederic Civish

Robo said:


> Sorry to say that this forum is virtually entirely about Walt Disney World.
> Since the Disneyland ticket system is vastly different, you'd do much better re-posting this over on the DISboard's "Disneyland (California) Forum."
> 
> Click *HERE.*



Thank you.  I will go do that.


----------



## brownhaired_girl

Last winter I used Chase points and purchased 2 adult  10d flex tickets from Expedia.  I have receipt for $1107.60.   My plan is to upgrade to AP.  I called ticketing and they show the purchase price of my tickets as $498.42.   What is the best way for me to approach my “bridging?”

Does it matter at all that I’m finding prices for the resellers between $611 and $652?


----------



## Momma J

Does the park hopper plus option allow admissions to attractions other than water parks and golf courses? Anything else in the Disney Springs area?


----------



## NikkiDP

Momma J said:


> Does the park hopper plus option allow admissions to attractions other than water parks and golf courses? Anything else in the Disney Springs area?



I believe it also allows access to the ESPN wide world of sports complex


----------



## siren0119

Momma J said:


> Does the park hopper plus option allow admissions to attractions other than water parks and golf courses? Anything else in the Disney Springs area?



No, the attractions in Disney Springs are all privately owned businesses and not part of the PHP tickets.


----------



## Robo

Momma J said:


> Does the park hopper plus option allow admissions to attractions other than water parks and golf courses? Anything else in the Disney Springs area?


USED to be at Downtown Disney (former name of Disney Springs) there was Disney Quest. Admission was included in the “Water Parks and More” ticket option.
But, Disney Quest closed years ago.


----------



## jeremy1002

4 day park hopper plus

If you go into a water park but not a regular park on the first day that will still eat a day of the ticket, right?  Ie only 3 days left to go in parks after that?


----------



## Robo

jeremy1002 said:


> 4 day park hopper plus
> 
> 1. If you go into a water park but not a regular park on the first day that will still eat a day of the ticket, right?
> 2. Ie only 3 days left to go in parks after that?


1. No.
2. No.
Only entry to a theme park counts as a “day.”


----------



## lanejudy

Momma J said:


> Does the park hopper plus option allow admissions to attractions other than water parks and golf courses? Anything else in the Disney Springs area?



The Park Hopper Plus allows for access to the 2 water parks, 2 mini golf locations, ESPN Wide World of Sports, or greens fee at Oak Trail golf course.

*Park Hopper Plus Option ‒ Enjoy Water Park Fun & More!*
...Plus, you get a certain number of visits to other Walt Disney World fun based on the length of your ticket. For example, a 4-day ticket allows 4 visits and a 5-day ticket allows 5 visits. For each visit, you can choose one of the following:

Disney’s Blizzard Beach Water Park
This thrilling water park features one of the world's tallest and fastest free-falling waterslides, as well as slides and rides for the whole family. 

Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon Water Park
From fast waterslides to a children's area with pint-sized raft rides, this water park has attractions for everyone. Catch 6-foot waves or float on an inner tube down a lazy river. 

ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex
Discover world-class venues where sports dreams can come true for athletes of all ages. 

Disney's Oak Trail Golf Course
Enjoy a 2,913 yard, par 36, 9-hole walking course with fun for everyone, from developing golfers to experienced players. Greens fees only. 

Disney's Fantasia Gardens Miniature Golf Course
Play one round of miniature golf (prior to 4:00 PM) at a fun course inspired by the Disney classic film _Fantasia_. 

Disney's Winter Summerland Miniature Golf Course
Treat yourself to one round of miniature golf (prior to 4:00 PM) at either of 2 Santa Claus-themed courses.


----------



## robfaded

Hi, we are staying at the CSR for 6 nights shortly and have booked a package with 6 day park hopper tickets and QS dining.  We are now thinking of arriving in Orlando a day earlier and staying at the Swan or Dolphin for 1 night.  We won’t arrive until late afternoon but it would still be nice to go to the parks.  I can upgrade the tickets to 7 nights but they don’t start until our first day at CSR.  If I call Disney, is there any way of them being extended and activated a day earlier?  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

robfaded said:


> Hi, we are staying at the CSR for 6 nights shortly and have booked a package with 6 day park hopper tickets and QS dining.  We are now thinking of arriving in Orlando a day earlier and staying at the Swan or Dolphin for 1 night.  We won’t arrive until late afternoon but it would still be nice to go to the parks.  I can upgrade the tickets to 7 nights but they don’t start until our first day at CSR.  If I call Disney, is there any way of them being extended and activated a day earlier?  Thanks!



Re-book your CSR as "Room Only."
Buy 7-day tickets separately.


----------



## JJ2017

WWYD:

I need to purchase tickets by August 10th in order to book FPs in time.  We are overlapping our family trip with my husband's work conference.  Our first day after arrival is a Thursday and it will be just me and the kids.  We depart on Monday - mid day.  I am trying to figure out if that first day will be a resort day for me and the kids or if I will brave one of the parks with them.  If I do not want to brave the parks, I will buy all of us 3 day park hopper tickets (Friday through Sunday).  If I want to brave the parks on Thursday, I'll buy the three of us 4 day park hopper tickets, most likely with one day free through UT - so 5 day park hopper tickets (Thursday - Monday (although monday whould just be some morning hours in the park).  

To compound things - my husband may or may not be offered discount conference tickets (he refuses to ask and says he won't know until September - too late for FPs).  

1.  If I buy tickets through UT and then we are offered conference tickets, can I save what I bought for next year (we try to go every year at the same time)?

2.  If I am saving my UT purchased tickets in favor for conference tickets, should I buy 3 days or 5 days upfront through UT?  I'm getting way to into this part of the question.

3.  We might be upgrading the kids tickets to Florida Resident APs purchased by my resident father.  Again - is it better to start off with the 5 day hoppers before upgrading?

I'm getting way too confused.  Hope this even makes sense!

Thank you


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> WWYD:
> 
> I need to purchase tickets by August 10th in order to book FPs in time.  We are overlapping our family trip with my husband's work conference.  Our first day after arrival is a Thursday and it will be just me and the kids.  We depart on Monday - mid day.  I am trying to figure out if that first day will be a resort day for me and the kids or if I will brave one of the parks with them.  If I do not want to brave the parks, I will buy all of us 3 day park hopper tickets (Friday through Sunday).  If I want to brave the parks on Thursday, I'll buy the three of us 4 day park hopper tickets, most likely with one day free through UT - so 5 day park hopper tickets (Thursday - Monday (although monday whould just be some morning hours in the park).
> 
> To compound things - my husband may or may not be offered discount conference tickets (he refuses to ask and says he won't know until September - too late for FPs).
> 
> 1.  If I buy tickets through UT and then we are offered conference tickets, can I save what I bought for next year (we try to go every year at the same time)?
> 
> 2.  If I am saving my UT purchased tickets in favor for conference tickets, should I buy 3 days or 5 days upfront through UT?  I'm getting way to into this part of the question.
> 
> 3.  We might be upgrading the kids tickets to Florida Resident APs purchased by my resident father.  Again - is it better to start off with the 5 day hoppers before upgrading?
> 
> I'm getting way too confused.  Hope this even makes sense!
> 
> Thank you


1. Yes. (Although those tickets may *expire* before your next trip. If so, you can use their value toward buying new tickets, when needed.)
2. Up to you. If you want 4 days in the parks...  buy 4 day tickets.**
3. Doesn’t matter much.

** If you buy the 5 day UT tickets but only use 4 of the days, you are not saving any money. If you want 4 days in the parks, buy an actual 4 day discounted ticket from one of the WDW authorized ticket sellers.


----------



## MickeysBuckeye

I tried twice today (through the Disney customer service phone line) to upgrade my 7 day MYW ticket to an annual pass but was not successful. I bought my ticket as a part of my vacation package purchased directly through Disney. I'll be visiting with my family June 5- 12th and was hoping to upgrade sooner to determine if Passholder discounts on hotel rooms were worth switching to a Deluxe resort. The cast members I talked to today said I would have to upgrade at the park ticket counter or at the Disney Springs ticket counter. Bummer! Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## Robo

MickeysBuckeye said:


> I tried twice today (through the Disney customer service phone line) to upgrade my 7 day MYW ticket to an annual pass but was not successful. I bought my ticket as a part of my vacation package purchased directly through Disney. I'll be visiting with my family June 5- 12th and was hoping to upgrade sooner to determine if Passholder discounts on hotel rooms were worth switching to a Deluxe resort. The cast members I talked to today said I would have to upgrade at the park ticket counter or at the Disney Springs ticket counter. Bummer! Has anyone else had this experience?


That’s normal.

Just call and ask if there are AP room rates.
(Or visit the DIS Resorts Forum (*HERE*) and ask.)
You do not need to own an AP to book an AP room.
You can just get the AP during your first trip.


----------



## HairyChest

Being a Florida resident, Can I upgrade a 2 day ticket to an epcot after 4 annual pass?


----------



## Robo

HairyChest said:


> Being a Florida resident, Can I upgrade a 2 day ticket to an epcot after 4 annual pass?


In general, an upgrade is a change to a ticket that requires an additional payment.
"If it costs MORE... its an "upgrade."
By that basic definition, it looks like you could do what you asked.
But, I've never seen a report of someone doing that exact upgrade.


----------



## MsOnceUponATime

Is it possible to buy park hopper "per day"?
For instance, say we have 7 day tickets, but on day 3 we decide that _on day four only_ we'd like to park hop. Can we go to concierge or the front desk and get a park hopper for only day four?
Sorry for this question if it has been asked or if it is a redundant question from other posts -- we've never park hopped, but are taking it into consideration during F&W this year. Thanks in advance for your response and patience!


----------



## Robo

MsOnceUponATime said:


> Is it possible to buy park hopper "per day"?
> For instance, say we have 7 day tickets, but on day 3 we decide that _on day four only_ we'd like to park hop. Can we go to concierge or the front desk and get a park hopper for only day four?


No.
You CAN add the Hopper at any time, but you would pay the amount for the total number of days on the full original ticket.


----------



## MsOnceUponATime

Alrighty, I'm online trying to upgrade our tickets to park hopper tickets and it does not appear that I can do that online. Is that correct?  It seems that I can however, get an entire new set of tickets with park hopper, but it appears that it does not take off the existing base tickets and just adds on the new tickets and park hoppers... Is that right?

The system doesn't seem to be intuitive at all.

Edited to add that we currently have 5-Day Tickets with Admission to 1 Park Per Day


----------



## HeiHei2018

Robo said:


> You CAN add the Hopper at any time, but you would pay the amount for the total number of days on the full original ticket.



Conveniently, my question is related to PP's. If I decide to upgrade to PH during my trip, could I do so online, or would I have to go to a specific location? I'm on the fence about hopping in August heat, so I am just getting base tickets for now.


----------



## Robo

MsOnceUponATime said:


> Alrighty, I'm online trying to upgrade our tickets to park hopper tickets and it does not appear that I can do that online. Is that correct?  It seems that I can however, get an entire new set of tickets with park hopper, but it appears that it does not take off the existing base tickets and just adds on the new tickets and park hoppers... Is that right?
> 
> The system doesn't seem to be intuitive at all.
> 
> Edited to add that we currently have 5-Day Tickets with Admission to 1 Park Per Day


You need to *call* to upgrade if you are before your trip.


----------



## Robo

HeiHei2018 said:


> Conveniently, my question is related to PP's. If I decide to upgrade to PH during my trip,
> 1. could I do so online,
> 2. or would I have to go to a specific location?



1. After you arrive at WDW... maybe.

2. Can be done at ANY ticket booth or Guest Relations outside or inside any theme park, water park, TTC, or Disney Springs.
Or, if you are staying at a WDW resort, you can upgrade at the concierge desk in the lobby.


----------



## kylenne

I have an AP question. I’m getting 5 Day hoppers from Parksavers and plan on upgrading to the Platinum Pass on my arrival day in August. I’m staying at POFQ so I want to take the boat to Disney Springs and do it there. Do they give you the AP thing for your MagicBand on the spot? I’m debating whether or not to go into MK that night and am wondering if I’ll be able to use the AP line at the tapstiles.


----------



## Robo

kylenne said:


> I have an AP question. I’m getting 5 Day hoppers from Parksavers and plan on upgrading to the Platinum Pass on my arrival day in August. I’m staying at POFQ so
> 1. I want to take the boat to Disney Springs and do it there.
> 2. Do they give you the AP thing for your MagicBand on the spot? I’m debating whether or not to go into MK that night and am
> 3. wondering if I’ll be able to use the AP line at the tapstiles.


1. OK.
2. The AP card is given to you.
But not the AP “slider.”
(You don’t need the slider.)
3. Won’t matter.
(You won’t need the slider to use the AP line, and you very likely won’t even need to use the AP line.)


----------



## kylenne

Robo said:


> 1. OK.
> 2. The AP card is given to you.
> But not the AP “slider.”
> (You don’t need the slider.)
> 3. Won’t matter.



Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## 123SA

I ordered DAH villains tickets.  I received them in the mail.  I can see the tickets in MDE.   Do I need to bring the tickets with me, or is the magic band sufficient?


----------



## Robo

123SA said:


> I ordered DAH villains tickets.  I received them in the mail.  I can see the tickets in MDE.   Do I need to bring the tickets with me, or is the magic band sufficient?


The magic band is sufficient.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Can you help me figure out if I was charged correctly for an upgrade to a DVC Gold AP certificate last week?

Here is the scenario:
Used an Airmiles reseller 7 day flexible option ticket with a December 2019 expiry purchased April 17, 2019 however Disney's website tickets expire 2020. These tickets became available from Airmiles in April 2019 after  price increase.
Contacted Airmiles to find out date ticket purchased from Disney to calculate their value and they said they are not the currently priced post March 12 tickets ( however tickets are dated March 22  2019 on back).
I expected the tickets would be valued at the pre March 12 2019 price which would have been $521.

I first went to Disney Springs ticket centre and they valued the ticket at $469 after tax.  I told them I was expecting $521 so cast member tried to price it another way and said no, unfortunately they are $469.  I didn't upgrade there, instead went to Magic Kingdom hoping for a different answer but value quoted was the same.  I'm just back now and have double-checked my expected $521 on allears and they have the same price for pre March 12 2019 tickets.

So was my ticket supposed to be bridged to at least the $521 value (or current value) or not?  At the moment I can't find any info that doesn't say I was overcharged. I'm very confused.


----------



## Robo

Days In the Sun said:


> Can you help me figure out if I was charged correctly for an upgrade to a DVC Gold AP certificate last week?
> 
> Here is the scenario:
> Used an Airmiles reseller 7 day *flexible option ticket* with a December 2019 expiry purchased April 17, 2019 however Disney's website tickets expire 2020. These tickets became available from Airmiles in April 2019 after  price increase.
> Contacted Airmiles to find out date ticket purchased from Disney to calculate their value and they said they are not the currently priced post March 12 tickets ( however tickets are dated March 22  2019 on back).
> I expected the tickets would be valued at the pre March 12 2019 price which would have been $521.
> 
> I first went to Disney Springs ticket centre and they valued the ticket at $469 after tax.  I told them I was expecting $521 so cast member tried to price it another way and said no, unfortunately they are $469.  I didn't upgrade there, instead went to Magic Kingdom hoping for a different answer but value quoted was the same.  I'm just back now and have double-checked my expected $521 on allears and they have the same price for pre March 12 2019 tickets.
> 
> So was my ticket supposed to be bridged to at least the $521 value (or current value) or not?  At the moment I can't find any info that doesn't say I was overcharged. I'm very confused.



Based on what I now SUSPECT are tickets from stock first dated from the price increase of Feb. 11, 2018.  (Price chart *HERE*.)

You did NOT say that your Airmiles tickets were HOPPERS.

7-Day HOPPERS would be worth $521.85.

7-Day base tickets would be worth $441.98

Sorry, but I have no way of knowing exactly what tickets you actually have.
That would be between you and Airmiles.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Robo said:


> Based on what I now SUSPECT are tickets from stock first dated from the price increase of Feb. 11, 2018.  (Price chart *HERE*.)
> 
> You did NOT say that your Airmiles tickets were HOPPERS.
> 
> 7-Day HOPPERS would be worth $521.85.
> 
> 7-Day base tickets would be worth $441.98
> 
> Sorry, but I have no way of knowing exactly what tickets you actually have.
> That would be between you and Airmiles.



The tickets were sold as Flexible date tickets (no hoppers), I never even considered them being February 2018 priced stock since Airmiles just started selling them a few weeks ago.  The February 2018 prices do not match what guest services quoted ($469.67) but you have given me more to think about.  I think I'll call Disney, thank you for the help, I appreciate the effort.


----------



## Robo

Days In the Sun said:


> The tickets were sold as Flexible date tickets (no hoppers), I never even considered them being February 2018 priced stock since Airmiles just started selling them a few weeks ago.  The February 2018 prices do not match what guest services quoted ($469.67) but you have given me more to think about.  I think I'll call Disney, thank you for the help, I appreciate the effort.


Good luck, and please let us know your progress.
Every bit of input helps add to the base of knowledge.


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

Hi, I have one complimentary 3 Day Park Hopper paper ticket with 3 Fun Visits which expires on 12/30/30.
There is a bar code but no number on the ticket other than CM000 and the date it was issued in 2009.

I would like to plan a 6 day solo trip, using this ticket, and I am wondering what is included. Sorry if this
sounds confusing.

1. I'm thinking I get 3 days of park hopping and 3 days of one water park per day?
2. So for 3 days I can
hop the theme parks and the other 3 days I can do one water park per day to stretch this to a 6 day vacation?
3. I am wondering if this is the type of ticket that if I use all of the park days, but only 1 day of water parks, would I be able to use
the other 2 days of water parks for a future trip?
4. Since there is no number on this ticket, I will not be able to use it to secure fast passes online and that is actually
ok with me. However, is there a way a phone call to Disney could get this ticket made into something with a number to be used to book fast passes though?
If not, that would be fine. I'm not going for a commando trip.
5. I just worried that calling or even going to the ticket window once I get to Disney,
would somehow turn all the Fun options on this ticket into something that expires at the end of the trip, in case it was a ticket that
allowed me to save some of the water park days for the future.

I know the ticket can't be upgraded, I'm not looking to do that. I know it can't be used as part of a package or anything, I wasn't looking
to do that either.
I would just appreciate any help so I know how to go about using it. I'm grateful for what ever I can get out of it. 
Thanks so much!!!
Tink


----------



## Robo

tinkerbellmagic said:


> Hi, I have one complimentary 3 Day Park Hopper paper ticket with 3 Fun Visits which expires on 12/30/30.
> 1. I'm thinking I get 3 days of park hopping and 3 days of one water park per day?
> 2. So for 3 days I can
> hop the theme parks and the other 3 days I can do one water park per day to stretch this to a 6 day vacation?
> 3. I am wondering if this is the type of ticket that if I use all of the park days, but only 1 day of water parks, would I be able to use
> the other 2 days of water parks for a future trip?
> Since there is no number on this ticket, I will not be able to use it to secure fast passes online and that is actually
> ok with me. However,
> 4. is there a way a phone call to Disney could get this ticket made into something with a number to be used to book fast passes though?
> 5. I just worried that calling or even going to the ticket window once I get to Disney,
> would somehow turn all the Fun options on this ticket into something that expires at the end of the trip, in case it was a ticket that
> allowed me to save some of the water park days for the future.



1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. Unlikely (but maybe.) If you call, ask about that.
4. You can try.
Call WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
5. No need to worry about that happening.
The ticket is already configured to whatever rules were in affect for it when it was issued.


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

Thank you so much for your very helpful answers, Robo! Much appreciated! 



Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Unlikely (but maybe.) If you call, ask about that.
> 4. You can try.
> Call WDW Ticketing:
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
> 5. No need to worry about that happening.
> The ticket is already configured to whatever rules were in affect for it when it was issued.


----------



## borandots

Question about price bridging to WDW annual pass.

I purchased 6 day base + 1 day water park tickets from a travel agent. The price is a lot less expensive because it was bought via group buy.

I am planning to upgrade it to platinum annual pass as soon as I get to WDW in August. 

1. Will they see how much I paid for the ticket when upgrading?

2. Can I upgrade it right away without even using it but still get the “discount”?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Days In the Sun said:


> Can you help me figure out if I was charged correctly for an upgrade to a DVC Gold AP certificate last week?
> 
> Here is the scenario:
> Used an Airmiles reseller 7 day flexible option ticket with a December 2019 expiry purchased April 17, 2019 however Disney's website tickets expire 2020. These tickets became available from Airmiles in April 2019 after  price increase.
> Contacted Airmiles to find out date ticket purchased from Disney to calculate their value and they said they are not the currently priced post March 12 tickets ( however tickets are dated March 22  2019 on back).
> I expected the tickets would be valued at the pre March 12 2019 price which would have been $521.
> 
> I first went to Disney Springs ticket centre and they valued the ticket at $469 after tax.  I told them I was expecting $521 so cast member tried to price it another way and said no, unfortunately they are $469.  I didn't upgrade there, instead went to Magic Kingdom hoping for a different answer but value quoted was the same.  I'm just back now and have double-checked my expected $521 on allears and they have the same price for pre March 12 2019 tickets.
> 
> So was my ticket supposed to be bridged to at least the $521 value (or current value) or not?  At the moment I can't find any info that doesn't say I was overcharged. I'm very confused.



Follow-up:

I contacted Disney Ticketing Services and the answer I received was that there are quite a number of Disney tickets that wholesalers carry that Disney will not bridge.  After looking at my tickets, they would not or could not confirm whether the Airmiles Disney tickets are in this category but as Airmiles only carries 5 and 7 day Flexible Date tickets and not the full range of tickets that Disney offers, I would think it is a good possibility. 

The Airmiles Flexible Date tickets have only been available for a few weeks now, hopefully someone else will be posting their experience soon which will help answer unknowns.  @Robo, thank you for your help.


----------



## Robo

borandots said:


> Question about price bridging to WDW annual pass.
> 
> I purchased 6 day base + 1 day water park tickets from a travel agent. The price is a lot less expensive because it was bought via group buy.
> 
> I am planning to upgrade it to platinum annual pass as soon as I get to WDW in August.
> 
> 1. Will they see how much I paid for the ticket when upgrading?
> 
> 2. Can I upgrade it right away without even using it but still get the “discount”?


1. This ticket might (or might not) be upgradable.
They likely cannot see what you paid. (Only what the TA paid, which will be less than your cost.)
2. If it can be upgraded, it doesn’t matter if you use it first or not.


----------



## borandots

Robo said:


> 1. This ticket might (or might not) be upgradable.
> They likely cannot see what you paid. (Only what the TA paid, which will be less than your cost.)
> 2. If it can be upgraded, it doesn’t matter if you use it first or not.



Is there a way to know before our trip if the tickets are upgradable?

If they are upgradable, will they value the tickets on what the TA paid?


----------



## Robo

borandots said:


> 1. Is there a way to know before our trip if the tickets are upgradable?
> 2. If they are upgradable, will they value the tickets on what the TA paid?


1. You can try.
Call WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
2. Hopefully, not. 
But, TA tickets seem to occupy a somewhat "unique" category in WDW ticketing.


----------



## susanrose73

Can you please help with my question? 

I have a reservation that is for room and  tickets for 5 days in July. I added 2 days as a separate room only for the 2 days preceding my package. 

I changed from 5 day tickets to 7 day tickets so I can go to the parks before my package begins. 

I was told I'd have to go to the resort that I have the package with and ask them to activate my park tickets so I can use them.

Today when I was able to make fast passes, I cannot for the 2 days before the package begins. 

Do you know if there is any way to make fast passes, or am I out of luck?

Thanks


----------



## Robo

susanrose73 said:


> Can you please help with my question?
> 
> I have a reservation that is for room and  tickets for 5 days in July. I added 2 days as a separate room only for the 2 days preceding my package.
> 
> I changed from 5 day tickets to 7 day tickets so I can go to the parks before my package begins.
> 
> I was told I'd have to go to the resort that I have the package with and ask them to activate my park tickets so I can use them.
> 
> Today when I was able to make fast passes, I cannot for the 2 days before the package begins.
> 
> Do you know if there is any way to make fast passes, or am I out of luck?
> 
> Thanks



Looks like you made a classic error in buying tickets.
You should not have bought 7-day tickets for (what is now) your SECOND stay.
You *should* have bought 7-day tickets for (what is now) your FIRST stay.

Tickets bought as part of a resort stay "package" cannot be activated before that resort's
check-in date (and no advance FPs can be booked for those prior days.)

If your second resort package does NOT require tickets (for getting "Free Dining" or similar) a solution would be to
FIRST... (Re)order stand-alone tickets, that are dated to be available starting on your first resort's check-in date (I'd order tickets from an authorized WDW ticket discounter to save some money) and *once you have those new tickets in your MDX account*,
call and cancel all of your current tickets (the ones associated with your second resort reservation.)

That way, your tickets will be active for the entire trip (and you can book advance FPs for the entire trip.)

If this would not work due to something that you didn't mention in your question, let us know.


----------



## susanrose73

I bought the 2nd part of my package using the summer room discount. 

If I cancel those tickets and buy stand alone tickets instead, will I lose my fast passes that I've already secured? 

Also, when I called to ask the cast member told me I could change to 7 day tickets and have them activated for the 2 days prior as long as I go to the resort that's part of the second stay to do so. Do you think that info is inaccurate?


----------



## Robo

susanrose73 said:


> I bought the 2nd part of my package using the summer room discount.
> 
> 1. If I cancel those tickets and buy stand alone tickets instead, will I lose my fast passes that I've already secured?
> 
> 2. Also, when I called to ask the cast member told me I could change to 7 day tickets and have them activated for the 2 days prior as long as I go to the resort that's part of the second stay to do so. Do you think that info is inaccurate?



1. You'll note that I said to FIRST buy your NEW tickets, and *once you have those new tickets in your MDX account*, cancel your current tickets.
That would hold the current FPs.

2. I do not trust that info.
But, even if it was true, you can't book FPs in advance of your arrival if the tickets
cannot be activated except in-person.


----------



## susanrose73

Sorry for all the questions, just want to be sure...

I've never used something like Undercover Tourist, but i assume once I purchase, they'd send me a code or confirmation to link tickets to the mde app, correct?

And, also, Disney will refund my tickets? 

Thanks, Robo, you're truly awesome with all these responses!


----------



## Robo

susanrose73 said:


> Sorry for all the questions, just want to be sure...
> 
> I've never used something like Undercover Tourist, but i assume
> 1. once I purchase, they'd send me a code or confirmation to link tickets to the mde app, correct?
> 
> 2. And, also, Disney will refund my tickets?
> 
> Thanks, Robo, you're truly awesome with all these responses!


1. Correct
2. If they are not “required” for getting a special package or room discount, yes.


----------



## JJ2017

I have a question about AP Renewals for Florida Residents purchased by a grandparent.  Our next trip is November 7th - November 11th.  My father will be meeting us there and we will upgrade the kids tickets to APs with activation date of 11/7 (so I assume expiration date will be 11/7/2020).  

First question - if my dad comes with us to Guest Services on 11/7 and proves his residency, can we "activate" the tickets on 11/8 without him being there?  He wants to go home on the 7th and it works better for us if we start our park day on 11/8.

Second question - I found out this week that my daughter's dance studio will be Dancing at Disney December 4 - 6th 2020 (somewhere around that time).

I read somewhere you have up to 30 days after the AP expiration to renew.  If we choose to renew the kids APs for an activation date of 12/4, can we activate them during that December 2020 trip and would my dad have to be involved IN PERSON at all?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> I have a question about AP Renewals for Florida Residents purchased by a grandparent.  Our next trip is November 7th - November 11th.  My father will be meeting us there and we will upgrade the kids tickets to
> 
> 1. APs with activation date of 11/7 (so I assume expiration date will be 11/7/2020).
> 
> First question - if my dad comes with us to Guest Services on 11/7 and proves his residency,
> 2. can we "activate" the tickets on 11/8 without him being there?
> 3. He wants to go home on the 7th and it works better for us if we start our park day on 11/8.
> 4. I read somewhere you have up to 30 days after the AP expiration to renew.
> 5. If we choose to renew the kids APs for an activation date of 12/4, can we activate them during that December 2020 trip and would my dad have to be involved IN PERSON at all?
> 
> Thanks!


1. Correct. Last day of use would be 11/07/20.
2. Unlikely. The first time an AP is *USED to enter a park* is the actual "activation."
And, it is probable that the FL ID would be asked to be shown at that first use.
(BTW, in the case of first use of an AP on 11/8/19, it would then expire on 11/8/20.)
3. I would be uneasy about that. I'd make a trip to a theme park (and enter with the new AP) on the last day that your dad is still at WDW.
4. Correct.
5. BUT... a RENEWAL will KEEP the same exact anniversary ("expiration") date as the original AP.
(That's what makes it a "renewal" of the current AP.)
So, the idea that you have 30 days after the expiration to "renew" the AP does not change the DATE.
It simply allows the renewed AP to cost a reduced rate compared to just buying a new AP.


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> 1. Correct. Last day of use would be 11/07/20.
> 2. Unlikely. The first time an AP is *USED to enter a park* is the actual "activation."
> And, it is probable that the FL ID would be asked to be shown at that first use.
> (BTW, in the case of first use of an AP on 11/8/19, it would then expire on 11/8/20.)
> 3. I would be uneasy about that. I'd make a trip to a theme park (and enter with the new AP) on the last day that your dad is still at WDW.
> 4. Correct.
> 5. BUT... a RENEWAL will KEEP the same exact anniversary ("expiration") date as the original AP.
> (That's what makes it a "renewal" of the current AP.)
> So, the idea that you have 30 days after the expiration to "renew" the AP does not change the DATE.
> It simply allows the renewed AP to cost a reduced rate compared to just buying a new AP.


Oooh, thank you for clarifying the renewal dates. I didn’t know that. Thanks!


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> 1. Correct. Last day of use would be 11/07/20.
> 2. Unlikely. The first time an AP is *USED to enter a park* is the actual "activation."
> And, it is probable that the FL ID would be asked to be shown at that first use.
> (BTW, in the case of first use of an AP on 11/8/19, it would then expire on 11/8/20.)
> 3. I would be uneasy about that. I'd make a trip to a theme park (and enter with the new AP) on the last day that your dad is still at WDW.
> 4. Correct.
> 5. BUT... a RENEWAL will KEEP the same exact anniversary ("expiration") date as the original AP.
> (That's what makes it a "renewal" of the current AP.)
> So, the idea that you have 30 days after the expiration to "renew" the AP does not change the DATE.
> It simply allows the renewed AP to cost a reduced rate compared to just buying a new AP.


To clarify, does my dad have to be physically present for the renewal process?


----------



## quandrea

Is bridging still a thing?  We are going the last week in December and through the first week of January. Block out dates for the gold pass. Thinking of buying 10 d hoppers and upgrading to the hold pass once the blockout window passes. Is there any benefit to purchasing with UT for the discount?  Or does Disney know what I paid and I lose my discount upon upgrade. If so, I’ll just buy direct from Disney using Canadian Disney gift cards.


----------



## Robo

quandrea said:


> 1. Is bridging still a thing?  We are going the last week in December and through the first week of January. Block out dates for the gold pass. 2. Thinking of buying 10 d hoppers and upgrading to the hold pass once the blockout window passes.
> 3. Is there any benefit to purchasing with UT for the discount?
> 4. Or does Disney know what I paid and I lose my discount upon upgrade. If so, I’ll just buy direct from Disney using Canadian Disney gift cards.


1. Yes.
2. OK.
3. Yes. You must buy from an authorized ticket discounter (UT is one of several) in order to get the “price bridging” advantage.
4. Disney knows prices, but not what YOU were charged.


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> To clarify, does my dad have to be physically present for the renewal process?


Always assume that a FL resident must be present with ID for initial transactions.
If they don’t ask, that’s fine.
But, if they do (and it’s to Disney’s benefit that they do,) then you’ll be prepared.
The PURPOSE of allowing FL residents to buy FL res tickets for kids is for the FL res adults to enjoy visiting WDW with those kids.


----------



## Rash

At the world now. Just tried to upgrade a 10 day PH to DVC Gold AP at Guest Relations inside HS. CM says he would price bridge our discounted tickets to gate price, so I thought I was good. But his price was $80 more than my calculations ( for 4 APs). Turns out the price his system was showing for gate price was about $20 less per ticket than what the Disney website shows. I actually brought it up on the website while there and showed him the higher online price. He went back to talk to a supervisor for like 10 minutes. Came back and said he couldn’t explain why the website would be $20 more per ticket than his system, but there’s nothing he can do. So I bagged it and will try again to tomorrow.

Any idea why the on-site gate price would be $20 less than the online price? Yes we did factor in taxes.


----------



## Robo

Rash said:


> At the world now. Just tried to upgrade a 10 day PH to DVC Gold AP at Guest Relations inside HS. CM says he would price bridge our discounted tickets to gate price, so I thought I was good. But his price was $80 more than my calculations ( for 4 APs). Turns out the price his system was showing for gate price was about $20 less per ticket than what the Disney website shows. I actually brought it up on the website while there and showed him the higher online price. He went back to talk to a supervisor for like 10 minutes. Came back and said he couldn’t explain why the website would be $20 more per ticket than his system, but there’s nothing he can do. So I bagged it and will try again to tomorrow.
> 
> Any idea why the on-site gate price would be $20 less than the online price? Yes we did factor in taxes.



"*Gate Price*" is not used for calculating upgraded tickets...
UNLESS you physically bought your original tickets at a WDW location.
(And, if you did that, there is no "price bridging" allowed.)
A "gate" location (WDW location) charges an extra fee, per ticket ($20-25) for an in-person ticket purchase.

The price that should be used to calculate the "value" of your original tickets
(if you ordered them from an authorized ticket discounter or as part of a WDW resort stay)
should be the "pre-order price" or "on-line price."
Those are the prices to which I link in Post #6 of the thread on which we are now posting.
*
You did not say when or from whom you bought your original tickets.*
If the CM offered less money than the on-line "Disney price"
(*in effect on the date on which your original tickets were "minted"*) 
then, yes, there is something incorrect about your transaction.


----------



## Rash

I bought the tickets online at Visit Orlando. I bought them in January after the price/structure change, so they are date beads. I used your link to check current prices, and also went to the website directly. Makes no sense why the in person price would be $20 less than what I’m getting online.


----------



## Robo

Rash said:


> I bought the tickets online at Visit Orlando. I bought them in January after the price/structure change, so they are date beads. I used your link to check current prices, and also went to the website directly. Makes no sense why the in person price would be $20 less than what I’m getting online.



Is there *a link on your MDX account* that offers an upgrade to the kind of AP that you want?

NOTE:
If you have already gone into a theme park this trip using your original tickets, there _should_ be a link that offers you the ability to upgrade to a "regular" AP.
If so, check the price that it offers against the info that is listed in my Post #6.
That would give us some indication of "standard" pricing.
We need to start somewhere to compare what's happening with your upgrade.


----------



## Rash

We are DVC, so it won’t allow upgrade to a DVC Gold AP apparently. 

When I select Florida resident Gold AP, it says 554.01 ticket value applied. Disney website says 573.11 before tax.


----------



## lanejudy

Rash said:


> I bought them in January



Wasn’t there another price increase this spring - March, maybe?  In which case your tickets aren’t the same stock as currently sold.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Rash

lanejudy said:


> Wasn’t there another price increase this spring - March, maybe?  In which case your tickets aren’t the same stock as currently sold.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



I don’t think that should matter since the price used for the upgrade should be the current online price for the type of ticket I purchased. Correct? Something is off though because both the app and guest relations are giving me the same price, which is roughly $20 less than the current online price. So maybe they are now not using the current online price but instead using the online price at the time you purchased the discounted tickets.

I’m gonna try again tomorrow at Epcot. If it’s the same situation I’ll just go ahead and do it.


----------



## lanejudy

Rash said:


> I don’t think that should matter since the price used for the upgrade should be the current online price for the type of ticket I purchased.



No, for an upgrade your ticket has the value of the date it was “minted” - not necessarily current pricing.  Since there has been a ticket increase after you purchased your tickets, you still keep the discount you received at original purchase but the upgrade is based on the value of your ticket at that time.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Rash

lanejudy said:


> No, for an upgrade your ticket has the value of the date it was “minted” - not necessarily current pricing.  Since there has been a ticket increase after you purchased your tickets, you still keep the discount you received at original purchase but the upgrade is based on the value of your ticket at that time.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



Correct me if I’m wrong, but the first page of this thread says that tickets that were minted after October 2018 are based on the prices at the link provided. That link takes you to Disneys current website ticket pricing. There is no mention on here that  subsequent price increases would affect tickets minted after October 2018. I bought date based tickets in November 2018.I According to the information on the first page of this thread, I should get current online pricing for these tickets when price bridging. If that is wrong, so be it. I’m fine with that. I just want to make sure that I’m getting the correct price and the CM is not screwing up.


----------



## lanejudy

Unfortunately, I don’t believe anyone has a source to link for the prices from Oct. 2018 until the recent increase in March 2019.  Prices vary by date and length of ticket.  Some may have increased slightly in March while others no much at all.  The new pricing structure makes it much more difficult to document.  

Good luck with your upgrade and enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Robo

lanejudy said:


> Unfortunately, I don’t believe anyone has a source to link for the prices from Oct. 2018 until the recent increase in March 2019.


Sad, but true.

I can't find an archived listing for those prices.


----------



## starry_solo

Frederic Civish said:


> Excuse me if this has been asked before, but with 360 pages, I don't know quite how to search for what I want.
> 
> Here is my situation:
> 
> 1. I went to Disneyland over the weekend and bought a 4 day Park Hopper for all my family, WITH MaxPass.
> 
> 2. I did the 4 day park hopper rather than just get an annual pass, because ONE DAY of our visit was a Blockout Date for the standard Deluxe Pass.
> 
> 3. On the 4th day, I converted all the passes to Annual Passes, with MaxPass.
> 
> 4. It appears, from looking at my receipts, that they did not give us credit (around $60 per pass) for the MaxPass expense, to apply it to our new tickets.
> 
> 5. Even more important, it looks to me that the amount of credit we received from each 4 day Park Hopper, to apply to the Annual Pass was the total amount MINUS about $100 per ticket, which appears to correlate with what a Park Hopper Pass would have cost for that Blockout Date.
> 
> So, does anyone know if it is Disney policy to NOT give you credit for any Blockout Days used, when you convert your tickets to Annual Passes?  And do they truly also not give you credit for the MaxPass?  Or did I just screw up by not being aware of what was going on, and point out that the money back seemed a bit low?
> 
> When I converted, my daughter and granddaughter were able to do it online, and it discussed nothing of these options, only gave some (apparently reduced) credit towards the Annual Pass.  But then it appeared to happen also to my wife and I when we went to the ticket window.  But I didn't notice it, because we were in a hurry, until my daughter pointed it out later.
> 
> Does anyone know about these things?  Thanks.



Hopefully you got your answer on the DL page but if not, here's what I know:

You won't be credited with the max pass you buy on a hopper ticket if you convert to an AP. Some CMs may *pixie dust* it to you but it's not guaranteed.

For #5. Was the $100 less credited inclusive of the $60 for the max pass? Or extra?


----------



## Pluto777

starry_solo said:


> Hopefully you got your answer on the DL page but if not, here's what I know:
> 
> You won't be credited with the max pass you buy on a hopper ticket if you convert to an AP. Some CMs may *pixie dust* it to you but it's not guaranteed.
> 
> For #5. Was the $100 less credited inclusive of the $60 for the max pass? Or extra?


Maybe someone can hazard a guess?
If you bought tickets BEFORE October 15, 2018, and have been to WDW since the new date based system went into effect AND you have tried to upgrade your tickets at guest relations when you were there (a lot of 'ands' I know!) - then can you please share with us all approximately how much you had to pay for extra days?  For example, you had a MYW 6 day ticket that you upgraded to say 10 days, what was the extra charge you paid this year? THANKS!


----------



## Robo

Pluto777 said:


> 1.Maybe someone can hazard a guess?
> 2. If you bought tickets BEFORE October 15, 2018...


1. There is no need to "guess."
We know what the cost should be based on current upgrade rules.
Upgrade information and procedures are available in Post #6 of the thread on which we are now posting.

2. Bought tickets HOW and from WHOM?

I can offer more precise info if you will post the exact kind of tickets that you have and how they were purchased.

(BTW, the post that you quoted in your question is regarding Disneyland and does not relate to WDW ticketing.)


----------



## Pluto777

Robo said:


> 1. There is no need to "guess."
> We know what the cost should be based on current upgrade rules.
> Upgrade information and procedures are available in Post #6 of the thread on which we are now posting.
> 
> 2. Bought tickets HOW and from WHOM?
> 
> I can offer more precise info if you will post the exact kind of tickets that you have and how they were purchased.
> 
> (BTW, the post that you quoted in your question is regarding Disneyland and does not relate to WDW ticketing.)


Sorry for the confusion, just saw the thread, very thorough and precise, thanks!


----------



## thor369

So if I get there by around 5pm, on May 26th and leave on May 31st, no need to buy a 5 day ticket right? However, on the undercover tourist website the difference between base 4+1 extra free day and 5 day ticket is negligible.
Can anyone confirm if they bought it from Undercover tourist or should I buy from disney website, any other way to save money on the tickets. I need two adult and 1 child ticket. Undercover tourist pricing is coming out to be $1355 for 5 days.


----------



## Robo

thor369 said:


> So if I get there by around 5pm, on May 26th and leave on May 31st, no need to buy a 5 day ticket right? However, on the undercover tourist website
> 
> 1. the difference between base 4+1 extra free day and 5 day ticket is negligible.
> 2. Can anyone confirm if they bought it from Undercover tourist
> 3. or should I buy from disney website,
> 4. any other way to save money on the tickets. I need two adult and 1 child ticket. Undercover tourist pricing is coming out to be $1355 for 5 days.


1. That is the exact same ticket, by the way. (A 5-day ticket.)
2. Thousands of guests do so every year.
3. That's fine, too.
4. You can check the prices from any of the *authorized WDW ticket resellers/discounters.*
It varies from time-to-time as to who has the best price on which tickets you want.
Click *HERE* (touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/ticket-calculator) for some of the more popular choices.


----------



## Robo

thor369 said:


> So if I get there by around 5pm, on May 26th and leave on May 31st, no need to buy a 5 day ticket right?



You could go into a park specifically to see an "evening spectacular" on that first night.
And/or, you could get one or more FP's in that park and start off your trip by riding a few attractions.
Or, just walking around and taking in the evening atmosphere of a WDW park.


----------



## quandrea

quandrea said:


> Is bridging still a thing?  We are going the last week in December and through the first week of January. Block out dates for the gold pass. Thinking of buying 10 d hoppers and upgrading to the hold pass once the blockout window passes. Is there any benefit to purchasing with UT for the discount?  Or does Disney know what I paid and I lose my discount upon upgrade. If so, I’ll just buy direct from Disney using Canadian Disney gift cards.





Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. OK.
> 3. Yes. You must buy from an authorized ticket discounter (UT is one of several) in order to get the “price bridging” advantage.
> 4. Disney knows prices, but not what YOU were charged.


Quoting myself to show original message. I’ve looked into this more and need some clarification. If I get 8 day hoppers—greatest savings—from undercover tourist, those tickets are $596.96 before tax. The dvc gold pass is $609 before tax. However the direct from Disney price for the 8 day hopper is $654.95–more than the cost of my AP “upgrade.”  Will this cause a problem?  I’m not looking to get money back. Buying from UT will save me a few extra dollars. I just don’t want to get to Guest Relations and have someone tell me that I can’t get my gold AP. 

Also, do I need to get my AP before the end of my 8d hopper’s final day?


----------



## Robo

quandrea said:


> Quoting myself to show original message. I’ve looked into this more and need some clarification. If I get 8 day hoppers—greatest savings—from undercover tourist, those tickets are $596.96 before tax.
> The dvc gold pass is $609 before tax. However the direct from Disney price for the 8 day hopper is $654.95–more than the cost of my AP “upgrade.”
> 1. Will this cause a problem?  I’m not looking to get money back. Buying from UT will save me a few extra dollars. I just don’t want to get to Guest Relations and have someone tell me that I can’t get my gold AP.
> 2. Also, do I need to get my AP before the end of my 8d hopper’s final day?


1. Yes.
You want to choose a ticket for upgrading that saves the most money
BUT ALSO, for which the "Disney price" is less than or equal to the price of the ticket to which you want to upgrade.
2. Yes.
What's more, you'd likely get the best value for savings (AP perks) during your trip if you upgrade
during the first or second day of your trip.


----------



## quandrea

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> You want to choose a ticket for upgrading that saves the most money
> BUT ALSO, for which the "Disney price" is less than or equal to the price of the ticket to which you want to upgrade.
> 2. Yes.
> What's more, you'd likely get the best value for savings (AP perks) during your trip if you upgrade
> during the first or second day of your trip.


My trip is during the gold  pass blockout days so I can’t upgrade until the blockout period nears its end as I will need the regular pass to get into the parks. With the high price of tickets that Christmas week, I’ll need to buy a five day pass in order for it to cost less than the gold pass. Mmmm....Not sure how to proceed.


----------



## avlee

I'm struggling with the exact same dilemma.  I went to a Passholders page where I was assured it can be upgraded to Gold on the last day of your multi-day ticket.  But the Disney website says there still must be a day remaining.  Unless they count the current day as a day.


----------



## thor369

Do all the parks have evening spectacular or they rotate them? I ask because I am planning to take 1 day a park tickets. and the prices I posted were the lowest I found, give or take a few dollars.


----------



## Robo

thor369 said:


> Do all the parks have evening spectacular or they rotate them? I ask because I am planning to take 1 day a park tickets. and the prices I posted were the lowest I found, give or take a few dollars.



MK-Fireworks, nightly.
Epcot-Fireworks on World Showcase Lagoon, nightly.
DHS-Star Wars Fireworks, nightly. -And- Fantasmic!, nightly.
DAK-Rivers of Light, nightly.


----------



## lanejudy

avlee said:


> the Disney website says there still must be a day remaining. Unless they count the current day as a day



Correct.  The current day counts as it being a valid ticket for upgrade.


----------



## Robo

avlee said:


> I'm struggling with the exact same dilemma.  I went to a Passholders page where I was assured it can be upgraded to Gold on the last day of your multi-day ticket.  But the Disney website says there still must be a day remaining.  Unless they count the current day as a day.



You may upgrade a ticket as late as close-of-business ON the same day that you use the ticket's last asset.


----------



## Robo

quandrea said:


> My trip is during the gold  pass blockout days so I can’t upgrade until the blockout period nears its end as I will need the regular pass to get into the parks. With the high price of tickets that Christmas week, I’ll need to buy a five day pass in order for it to cost less than the gold pass. Mmmm....Not sure how to proceed.



Please post the exact dates of the blackout days and the exact dates of your trip.


----------



## quandrea

Robo said:


> Please post the exact dates of the blackout days and the exact dates of your trip.


Travelling December 26-January 5. 

Gold black out dates are Dec 21-January 2.


----------



## Moneypenny

I have a quick price bridging question.  We have a room only reservation booked through Disney for August.  I haven't purchased tickets yet but planned to buy 7 day PH from UT (which we've done many times before).  This time I'm considering getting one AP for an additional room discount.  I understand how price bridging is supposed to work (i.e. Disney should bridge my UT ticket to give me credit for $526.11 which is Disney's on-line price, and then I'd pay the difference between that and the AP's price of $894, plus tax).  If I understand correctly, though, Disney can't see what I paid UT for my ticket, so I'm confused about what might go wrong in the price bridging.  What amount would Disney give me credit for if they don't credit me the $526.11?


----------



## Robo

quandrea said:


> Travelling December 26-January 5.
> 
> Gold black out dates are Dec 21-January 2.



And, on which of those dates do you want to go into a WDW park?


----------



## quandrea

Robo said:


> And, on which of those dates do you want to go into a WDW park?


December 26, 27, 29, 30, 31, January 2, 3, 4, 5. 

Dh, the dvc member, will head home come January 5, so I need to do the upgrade before that day as he must be present.


----------



## Beauty & the Best

Question about tickets and hotel package - 

I am a FL Resident.  My mom isn't. 
I'm booking a hotel room on property for this trip. 

Is there a way to book the hotel package with tickets and select 1 ticket as FL Res and 1 ticket as Regular Admission? 

And if not, 
Am I able to link the hotel reservation with the ticket purchases later in MDE and take advantage of the 60-day FP booking window for both tickets? 

Thanks very much for any responses!!


----------



## Robo

Beauty & the Best said:


> Question about tickets and hotel package -
> 
> I am a FL Resident.  My mom isn't.
> I'm booking a hotel room on property for this trip.
> 
> 1. Is there a way to book the hotel package with tickets and select 1 ticket as FL Res and 1 ticket as Regular Admission?
> 
> And if not,
> 2. Am I able to link the hotel reservation with the ticket purchases later in MDE and take advantage of the 60-day FP booking window for both tickets?
> 
> Thanks very much for any responses!!


1. Nope.
2. You don't need to link tickets "to a hotel reservation" in order to book FPs for everyone who is connected to your MDX account starting at the 60-day-prior-to check-in date.
As long as one guest (with valid tickets) in an MDX account has WDW resort reservations, all guests with valid tickets connected to that same MDX account can book FPs starting at the 60-day-prior-to check-in date.


----------



## Beauty & the Best

Robo said:


> 1. Nope.
> 2. You don't need to link tickets "to a hotel reservation" in order to book FPs for everyone who is connected to your MDX account starting at the 60-day-prior-to check-in date.
> As long as one guest (with valid tickets) in an MDX account has WDW resort reservations, all guests with valid tickets connected to that same MDX account can book FPs starting at the 60-day-prior-to check-in date.



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Robo

quandrea said:


> December 26, 27, 29, 30, 31, January 2, 3, 4, 5.
> 
> Dh, the dvc member, will head home come January 5, so I need to do the upgrade before that day as he must be present.



Short answer:
Buy a discounted ticket with the number of days that will allow you to visit the parks during the "Gold AP blackout" and be valid through Jan. 2. Then go to upgrade to AP sometime later in the day Jan. 2.
If I'm following, looks like that would be an 8-day ticket.
If that ticket ("Disney price") costs more than the cost of a DVC Gold AP, then it is _more than likely_ that that you will be allowed to
do the AP upgrade, anyway. (Ask nicely.)
--
AND, it is "possible" (far from assured) that you "might" be offered a refund for the difference price on a WDW gift certificate,
if you explain carefully and ask _very_ nicely.

I hope you have good luck with this situation.

It is rather unusual and complex.


----------



## quandrea

Robo said:


> Short answer:
> Buy a discounted ticket with the number of days that will allow you to visit the parks during the "Gold AP blackout" and be valid through last Jan. 2. Then go to upgrade to AP sometime later in the day Jan. 2.
> If I'm following, looks like that would be an 8-day ticket.
> If that ticket ("Disney price") costs more than the cost of a DVC Gold AP, then it is _more than likely_ that that you will be allowed to
> do the AP upgrade, anyway. (Ask nicely.)
> --
> AND, it is "possible" (far from assured) that you "might" be offered a refund for the difference price on a WDW gift certificate,
> if you explain carefully and ask _very_ nicely.
> 
> I hope you have good luck with this situation.
> 
> It is rather unusual and complex.


Thank you very much.


----------



## jhoannam

I have a 5 day Armed forced salute ticket that I want to upgrade to AP (August trip - pre SWGE), should I upgrade it before our trip? Are we estimating price increase before August?


----------



## Robo

jhoannam said:


> I have a 5 day Armed forced salute ticket that I want to upgrade to AP (August trip - pre SWGE),
> 1. should I upgrade it before our trip?
> 2. Are we estimating price increase before August?


1. I don't know if it is possible to upgrade before you are at WDW. (Likely not.)
2. Maybe. Maybe not.

Did you buy the military ticket by mistake (or just change your plans?)
If your intent was to buy an AP, the military ticket is an unneeded step
in the process, as it does not save you any money in the overall cost of buying an AP.  
And, having already paid for the military ticket means that you can’t really buy an AP, outright,  before your trip.


----------



## MommyBryn

So let me see if I understand this correctly (as one way of possibly making this work)...if I am wanting an annual pass for two of my children but want to spread out the cost, can I buy a lesser day ticket ahead of time, and then immediately upgrade to AP when we get to disney?

I am looking to buy all 7 of us AP’s for the first time ever as we will be visiting twice in a year, totaling over about 16-20 days (again, for the first time ever).  But if I can do it that way it would be helpful in spreading out the cost. If not, we’ll just continue to purchase them as planned!


----------



## Robo

MommyBryn said:


> So let me see if I understand this correctly (as one way of possibly making this work)...if I am wanting an annual pass for two of my children but want to spread out the cost,
> 1. can I buy a lesser day ticket ahead of time, and then immediately upgrade to AP when we get to disney?
> 2. I am looking to buy all 7 of us AP’s for the first time ever as we will be visiting twice in a year, totaling over about 16-20 days (again, for the first time ever).
> 3. But if I can do it that way it would be helpful in spreading out the cost.
> If not, we’ll just continue to purchase them as planned!


1. You can buy nearly any regular ticket and upgrade it at any time during your trip to an AP.
2. Sounds like fun!
3. You certainly can.
In fact, you should buy your regular tickets from an authorized WDW ticket discounter and save even more
money when you upgrade.
Read Post #5 and Post #6 in the thread on which we are now posting to see how upgrading (and its pricing) works.


----------



## jhoannam

Robo said:


> 1. I don't know if it is possible to upgrade before you are at WDW. (Likely not.)
> 2. Maybe. Maybe not.
> 
> Did you buy the military ticket by mistake (or just change your plans?)
> If your intent was to buy an AP, the military ticket is an unneeded step
> in the process, as it does not save you any money in the overall cost of buying an AP.
> And, having already paid for the military ticket means that you can’t really buy an AP, outright,  before your trip.


I bought a military ticket because I’m not 100% sure I’ll be going for marathon weekend. We have family trips in August 2019 & June 2020, but if I add the 3rd trip it would save us money. I bought the military ticket because Fastpass day is 20-something days away. 

I just saw that someone in the U.K. forum posted ticket price increase was coming May 21, is that just for U.K.?


----------



## elgerber

I have read all of this and I understand it all, but I have a situation that is different than what I have had in the past.
I have a DVC Gold AP, expires 9/1.  I will be in WDW on 8/2 and again 9/28.
I would like to find a way to renew my AP and use my Barclays Arrival + miles to pay for it.  I know that Disney directly will not code as travel. I know UCT will.
So, I believe I can do this... Buy a regular WDW ticket from UCT and then use to towards my AP renewal when I am there in August at Guest services.
And if I can do this, it doesn't matter what regular ticket I buy, one park per day or hopper, or how many days (just want to spend the amount of $$ I will have to use on my Barclays), as I will be paying the same $$$ overall once I renew?


----------



## Robo

elgerber said:


> I have read all of this and I understand it all, but I have a situation that is different than what I have had in the past.
> I have a DVC Gold AP, expires 9/1.  I will be in WDW on 8/2 and again 9/28.
> I would like to find a way to renew my AP and use my Barclays Arrival + miles to pay for it.  I know that Disney directly will not code as travel. I know UCT will.
> So, I believe I can do this...
> 1. Buy a regular WDW ticket from UCT and then use to towards my AP renewal when I am there in August at Guest services.
> 2. And if I can do this, it doesn't matter what regular ticket I buy, one park per day or hopper, or how many days
> 3. (just want to spend the amount of $$ I will have to use on my Barclays),
> as I will be paying the same $$$ overall once I renew?


1. Yes.
2. Correct.
3. The ticket that you want to purchase to use in the upgrade should have a full "Disney price" less than or equal to the ticket or AP to which 
you intend to upgrade.


----------



## elgerber

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Correct.
> 3. The ticket that you want to purchase to use in the upgrade should have a full "Disney price" less than or equal to the ticket or AP to which
> you intend to upgrade.


Thank you. Exactly what I thought!!


----------



## maryj11

Can I cancel the hopper option with a package? I just was going over our plans and I don't think we need the hopper.


----------



## lanejudy

maryj11 said:


> Can I cancel the hopper option with a package? I just was going over our plans and I don't think we need the hopper.



Yes.  But if you are within 30 days of arrival there may be a $50 change fee.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## maryj11

lanejudy said:


> Yes.  But if you are within 30 days of arrival there may be a $50 change fee.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


Thank you!


----------



## MommyBryn

Robo said:


> 1. You can buy nearly any regular ticket and upgrade it at any time during your trip to an AP.
> 2. Sounds like fun!
> 3. You certainly can.
> In fact, you should buy your regular tickets from an authorized WDW ticket discounter and save even more
> money when you upgrade.
> Read Post #5 and Post #6 in the thread on which we are now posting to see how upgrading (and its pricing) works.


So how is that working that people are basically profiting off of Disney by buying tickets from UCT? (NOT complaining just trying to understand how it works and how it’s going to continue to work, as I’ve never upgraded before now but I have bought my tickets through UCT)
Another question, I priced out “non-date specific” 10-day PH tix on UCT to be $4261.49 (5 adults 2 kids).  However, looking on the Disney site I only get the option to choose date-specific tix (guessing prices, totaling us at appx $4402.80).  So if I have this right, and we did it that way and upgraded to AP’s, we’d save $141.31?
Now, if I bought the date specific tix (guessing prices since our Feb dates aren’t out yet) via UCT we’d total  $4025.34 at most, saving us $377.46 at upgrade??
Can we be certain upgrading like this will be an option next year?  Just don’t want to make any purchases that eliminate my option of ending up with AP’s and am not familiar enough with this to be sure! Thank you all for the help.


----------



## lanejudy

MommyBryn said:


> However, looking on the Disney site I only get the option to choose date-specific tix



On the Disney website:  After you get the tickets priced as date-specific, the next screen gives an option for the hopper, hopper plus, and/or “flexible” add-on.

If you purchase from UT and then upgrade (AP or longer tix), you will keep whatever savings you had from the UT purchase.  I believe UT tells you how much the savings will be for various tickets.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## MommyBryn

lanejudy said:


> On the Disney website:  After you get the tickets priced as date-specific, the next screen gives an option for the hopper, hopper plus, and/or “flexible” add-on.
> 
> If you purchase from UT and then upgrade (AP or longer tix), you will keep whatever savings you had from the UT purchase.  I believe UT tells you how much the savings will be for various tickets.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



*****nevermind i found my answer 

So I have one more question and I know it’s a stupid one but...does it matter if you have your tickets loaded into MDE before upgrading or do you have to have the physical ticket printed from UCT?


----------



## Robo

MommyBryn said:


> does it matter if you have your tickets loaded into MDE before upgrading or do you have to have the physical ticket printed from UCT?



They can be linked to MDE.


----------



## Robo

MommyBryn said:


> So how is that working that people are basically profiting off of Disney by buying tickets from UCT?


It is Disney who authorizes the legitimate ticket discounters.

And... once you BUY a discounted ticket from an authorized discounter, the money that Disney "loses" in the deal
has already been deducted.
(If you saved, say, $25 on a discounted 7-day Hopper, Disney has ALREADY taken the "loss" when you *bought* that ticket.)

So, Disney does not "lose" any more money if they allow you to "keep that discount" when you upgrade the ticket.
(In fact, they are HAPPY that you are giving them even more money when you upgrade your discounted ticket.)


----------



## babesboo99

I just checked prices for 8 day park hoppers at Disney, park savers and Undercover tourist. My question  is i used park savers before but i never used undercover tourist and i was wondering how they were? I could save nearly $250 if i went with them also do they give the same tickets as Disney i prefer the hard ticket too just as a back up?


----------



## Robo

babesboo99 said:


> I just checked prices for 8 day park hoppers at Disney, park savers and Undercover tourist. My question  is i used park savers before but i never used undercover tourist and i was wondering how they were? I could save nearly $250 if i went with them also do they give the same tickets as Disney i prefer the hard ticket too just as a back up?


UT is one of the most trusted and popular ticket sources on this board.
If you order tickets to be sent to you, they will be “regular Disney tickets.”


----------



## babesboo99

Robo said:


> UT is one of the most trusted and popular ticket souces on this board.
> If you order tickets to be sent to you, they will be “regular Disney tickets.”



Thank you


----------



## SteveUCF

FL (Orlando) residents and we have the Discover Disney 4-day passes.  We’ve used 2 and planned a trip June 25-27 to stay on property and go to MK on the 25 and HS on the 27 for my son’s birthday which would use our last 2 days. 

I’m looking at upgrading to a Theme Park Select and need to find out if we upgrade it now (to start going to the parks more immediately) will we forfeit our planned days in June that are blocked out?  This would only affect MK.

Would love to get the extra 4 weeks of access but can’t mess up this trip!


----------



## Robo

SteveUCF said:


> FL (Orlando) residents and we have the Discover Disney 4-day passes.  We’ve used 2 and planned a trip June 25-27 to stay on property and go to MK on the 25 and HS on the 27 for my son’s birthday which would use our last 2 days.
> 
> I’m looking at upgrading to a Theme Park Select and need to find out if we upgrade it now (to start going to the parks more immediately) will we forfeit our planned days in June that are blocked out?  This would only affect MK.
> 
> Would love to get the extra 4 weeks of access but can’t mess up this trip!



If you upgrade to an AP with blackout dates, you won't be able to visit on those blackout dates after the upgrade.


----------



## mmouse50

I have a 9 day child PH that was purchased through UTC right before the ticket change (purchased 10/27/18).  Now the child that I purchased it for may not go and I will be taking a 13 (adult) in their place.  How is the upgrade going to be calculated?  I paid 477.53 for the child ticket.  Will it be the current adult price of 577.02 - the child 477.53?  There is no way it would be the current adult price (577.02) - the current child price (574.04) right?  I am just trying to make sure I know what to expect.


----------



## Robo

mmouse50 said:


> I have a 9 day child PH that was purchased through UTC right before the ticket change (purchased 10/27/18).  Now the child that I purchased it for may not go and I will be taking a 13 (adult) in their place.  How is the upgrade going to be calculated?  I paid 477.53 for the child ticket.  Will it be the current adult price of 577.02 - the child 477.53?  There is no way it would be the current adult price (577.02) - the current child price (574.04) right?  I am just trying to make sure I know what to expect.


"Officially," you would pay the difference between the *Disney* "child price" on the date that you bought the ticket
and the *Disney *"adult price" on the date that you do the upgrade.
(What YOU paid for the ticket does not figure into the equation.)


----------



## mmouse50

OK - I will expect the price to upgrade around 125.00ish -  I know that I got a discount from UTC but not sure what it was but if have an idea of the upgrade $ I know how to plan for it.   Thanks


----------



## SteveUCF

Robo said:


> If you upgrade to an AP with blackout dates, you won't be able to visit on those blackout dates after the upgrade.



Thanks for the fast response.  I suspect we may just decline the upgrade and buy a year Theme Park Select ticket on our next visit after the June trip.  Thanks!


----------



## Justbranches5

erionm said:


> If you wish to check from home, please email us at ticket.usage@disneyworld.com and include the following:
> 
> 
> Photograph or scan of the front and back of each ticket
> Your full name
> Where and when ticket was purchased
> Purchaser’s name and form of payment
> Phone number where you can be reached during the day
> Please keep the total email size, including attachments, below 2 MB. To ensure your email is less than 2 MB, you may need to compress your images or send multiple emails.
> 
> We’ll try to get back to you as soon as possible, but it normally takes 14 business days for a response.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/tickets/uses-remaining/




TIP: If your email has gone through, you will receive a canned auto response from them within minutes.  Do NOT attempt to send more than 1 ticket (both sides) and a receipt in each email. Send multiple emails and label them with your name, trip date and 1 of 4, etc in the SUBJECT line. I learned the hard way that my emails that appeared to go through, actually did not.


----------



## smmco

Does anyone know the current price to renew an annual pass?


----------



## PolyRob

smmco said:


> Does anyone know the current price to renew an annual pass?


I recently paid $808.34 ($759.00 + $49.34 tax) for a platinum pass renewal.


----------



## dagored

Is that with your renewal discount?


----------



## siren0119

dagored said:


> Is that with your renewal discount?



it would be. The current AP price without a renewal discount is $849 + tax for a platinum pass.


----------



## Duck143

Does anyone know if it's a better deal to buy a Package with room and tickets or separately?  My parents will need PH tickets and are considering CL room.  I have never booked in a package.


----------



## Robo

Duck143 said:


> Does anyone know if it's a better deal to buy a Package with room and tickets or separately?  My parents will need PH tickets and are considering CL room.  I have never booked in a package.



The tickets cost the exact same amount, either way.
The room costs the exact same amount, either way.

One big difference is that if you decide to cancel the trip, if you bought tickets as part of the package, the tickets can be cancelled along with the room.

Another difference is that if you buy the tickets separately, you can choose to buy them from an authorized WDW ticket discounter and save money that way.

Lastly, if the package "requires" the purchase of tickets (like in the case of "Free Dining,")
you must buy the tickets from Disney.


----------



## siren0119

Duck143 said:


> Does anyone know if it's a better deal to buy a Package with room and tickets or separately?  My parents will need PH tickets and are considering CL room.  I have never booked in a package.



Tickets are never discounted when they are required in a package booked direct, the discount is always applied to the room cost. But it's always possible that a room only discount ends up offering a better deal than a room + tickets price. It never hurts to check all available scenarios and see what prices out best!


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Heading to the world tomorrow and considering upgrading my boys to APs.

I bought them 6 day hoppers from UCT on 3/14/19 when they had the old price during the new price increase.

I paid $506.74 and $490.08.

It looks like the current 6 day hoppers are $561.59 and $543.02...plus the tax...totaling $1176.42

APs are $894 ...totaling $1904.22 with tax.

I am going to run out and grab gift cards for this transaction so just trying to figure out how much to buy. Well, I guess first I should ask, if I upgrade on the app after the tix are used, can I pay with gift cards? Secondly, and I looking at approx $727.80 for the 2 tickets or am I missing a detail in my calculation?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robo

disneymagicgirl said:


> Heading to the world tomorrow and considering upgrading my boys to APs.
> 
> 1. I bought them 6 day hoppers from UCT on 3/14/19 when they had the old price during the new price increase.
> 
> 2. I paid $506.74 and $490.08.
> 
> 3. It looks like the current 6 day hoppers are $561.59 and $543.02...plus the tax...totaling $1176.42
> 
> APs are $894 ...totaling $1904.22 with tax.
> 
> 4. I am going to run out and grab gift cards for this transaction so just trying to figure out how much to buy. Well, I guess first I should ask,
> 5. if I upgrade on the app after the tix are used, can I pay with gift cards? Secondly, and
> 6. I looking at approx $727.80 for the 2 tickets or am I missing a detail in my calculation?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The method used to compute ticket upgrades is explained in Post# 6 of the thread on which we are now posting.
(Click *HERE*.)

1. I'm sorry but I don't have access to what was the "Disney price" for tickets minted between Oct.16,2018 and March 12, 2019.
2. What you paid does not figure into the cost of upgrading.
3. The CURRENT price will likely not be the value offered in the upgrade.
6. The price offered will likely be what was the "Disney price" for tickets minted between Oct.16,2018 and March 12, 2019.
(Again, I don't have access to those prices.)
4.& 6. So, if you want to be prepared, you may want to buy enough gift cards to handle a significantly higher amount.
5. You would need to "combine" multiple gift cards into one new card (can be done on-line *HERE*) and then pay with that.
(And, you might need to do the two upgrades as two separate transactions.)


----------



## seb65

After my experience today, I am very nervous.  I do plan on calling later, when I am at home and have a large chunk of time available (I always get a long wait). 

So, I originally had a room/ticket package but called and switched to a room only and proceeded to buy the special ticket (4 parks/4days) promotion they had. That was fine. I received the tickets and I called so they linked them to the reservation for me.  They also linked two annual pass members to the account. 

Today was fastpass day, and like any planner, I was on the computer at 7:00.  Only the two AP pass holders could be booked!  I called and spent a good hour on the phone only to find out they sold me tickets valid for May and June only!   Anyway, that got sorted out and I was finally able to book (losing out on a time that was previously booked for th AP people).  

Anyway, now I am nervous about arriving and our tickets not working (suppose I showed up on July without making fast passes!  I never would have known as it showed linked passes.). I have the hard copy of the old cards, but those aren’t valid.  

Should I call?  I am kind of annoyed that each time I called no one noticed this, including the person who sold it to me knowing when we were going!


----------



## Robo

seb65 said:


> After my experience today, I am very nervous.  I do plan on calling later, when I am at home and have a large chunk of time available (I always get a long wait).
> 
> So, I originally had a room/ticket package but called and switched to a room only and proceeded to buy the special ticket (4 parks/4days) promotion they had. That was fine. I received the tickets and I called so they linked them to the reservation for me.  They also linked two annual pass members to the account.
> 
> Today was fastpass day, and like any planner, I was on the computer at 7:00.  Only the two AP pass holders could be booked!  I called and spent a good hour on the phone only to find out they sold me tickets valid for May and June only!   Anyway, that got sorted out and I was finally able to book (losing out on a time that was previously booked for th AP people).
> 
> Anyway, now I am nervous about arriving and our tickets not working (suppose I showed up on July without making fast passes!  I never would have known as it showed linked passes.). I have the hard copy of the old cards, but those aren’t valid.
> 
> 1. Should I call?
> 2. I am kind of annoyed that each time I called no one noticed this, including the person who sold it to me knowing when we were going!


1. Only if you think you want to get an "answer" that may or may not set your mind at ease.
2. That's kinda my point. You might get a "correct" answer... or not, based on who you talk to.
If you do decide to call, I'd do so much closer (within a few days) of your arrival.
If something is "glitchy" (and, it seems like it always is) you might get a chance to solve it just before you need it.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Of the official discount ticket sellers, are there any who will accept Disney Gift Cards in payment?

I'd love to be able to get tickets less expensively, but I think I've managed to purchase the DGCs at a better discount than the ticket discounts I've seen at UT (which I'm pretty sure does not accept DGCs)


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Robo said:


> The method used to compute ticket upgrades is explained in Post# 6 of the thread on which we are now posting.
> (Click *HERE*.)
> 
> 1. I'm sorry but I don't have access to what was the "Disney price" for tickets minted between Oct.16,2018 and March 12, 2019.
> 2. What you paid does not figure into the cost of upgrading.
> 3. The CURRENT price will likely not be the value offered in the upgrade.
> 6. The price offered will likely be what was the "Disney price" for tickets minted between Oct.16,2018 and March 12, 2019.
> (Again, I don't have access to those prices.)
> 4.& 6. So, if you want to be prepared, you may want to buy enough gift cards to handle a significantly higher amount.
> 5. You would need to "combine" multiple gift cards into one new card (can be done on-line *HERE*) and then pay with that.
> (And, you might need to do the two upgrades as two separate transactions.)



Took a screen shot of the app upgrade option in case it helps anyone else with tickets minted during that time frame where you don’t know the value.

One is to upgrade to plat plus one plat. 

Original ticket is an adult 6 day hopper.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

And child 6 day hopper upgrade options:


----------



## Robo

Resolved.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Robo said:


> Something odd...
> 
> On both the upper (Adult) and lower (Child) price quote it says:
> "$519.38 Ticket Value Applied"
> But, the two price results are different.


Yes sorry if I fixed it and added a second post. Got confused on my screen shots.


----------



## siren0119

ClapYourHands said:


> Of the official discount ticket sellers, are there any who will accept Disney Gift Cards in payment?
> 
> I'd love to be able to get tickets less expensively, but I think I've managed to purchase the DGCs at a better discount than the ticket discounts I've seen at UT (which I'm pretty sure does not accept DGCs)



No, they aren't directly affiliated with Disney so the Disney GC have no value to them. Add to that, they require payment in full up front, no payment plans available.


----------



## Robo

disneymagicgirl said:


> Yes sorry if I fixed it and added a second post. Got confused on my screen shots.


Very good.
Thanks!


----------



## Mckymousefn

I have been searching all over and been reading thru this forum.  If i'm in the wrong area, please direct me to the correct area.  Anyway, we recently purchased AP's for the first time.  We are going in Oct.  2 of us have AP's and there are 8 of us going.  We are wanting to go to the MNSSHP and i believe i heard that you can get 4 discounted tickets to the party.  Is that 4 for me to purchase and 4 for my husband to purchase?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## siren0119

Mckymousefn said:


> I have been searching all over and been reading thru this forum.  If i'm in the wrong area, please direct me to the correct area.  Anyway, we recently purchased AP's for the first time.  We are going in Oct.  2 of us have AP's and there are 8 of us going.  We are wanting to go to the MNSSHP and i believe i heard that you can get 4 discounted tickets to the party.  Is that 4 for me to purchase and 4 for my husband to purchase?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.



It should be 4 per AP, when the AP holder makes the purchase.

Just an FYI it is a very small discount (I believe $5 or so)


----------



## Mckymousefn

siren0119 said:


> It should be 4 per AP, when the AP holder makes the purchase.
> 
> Just an FYI it is a very small discount (I believe $5 or so)


Thank you!  But like we tell our kids... $5 is.... $5. And X's that by 8, any discount is appreciated.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Mckymousefn said:


> Thank you!  But like we tell our kids... $5 is.... $5. And X's that by 8, any discount is appreciated.



Absolutely!  I'd rather the $40 be in my pocket than Disney's, too. 

Of course, that means you've now got $40 to spend elsewhere at Disney.  Which means you can buy like, two Mickey Bars, right?


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Mckymousefn said:


> Thank you!  But like we tell our kids... $5 is.... $5. And X's that by 8, any discount is appreciated.


Are you a sams club member? They have them discounted too. Can’t recall how much. I can check when I lay my dd down for a nap.


----------



## mousestruck

It looks like the Gold Annual Pass is only blocked out Jan 1 and 2 in 2020, rather than Jan 1-3 as it has been the last couple of years.  Is this likely to change as we get closer, or is it fairly safe to assume we can count on being able to use the pass 1/3?


----------



## Mckymousefn

disneymagicgirl said:


> Are you a sams club member? They have them discounted too. Can’t recall how much. I can check when I lay my dd down for a nap.


Yes i am... they have party tickets for sale at Sams????


----------



## MichaelV

Here's a new one that I've been unable to find in this thread and internet searches...

I have 10 day tickets with park hopper plus and memory maker.  Thinking about upgrading to platinum plus passes which include everything I already have except miniature golf.  If we play miniature golf on our trip prior to upgrading what happens?  Are we no longer eligible to upgrade or do we just get charged retroactively for the golf played?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

MichaelV said:


> Here's a new one that I've been unable to find in this thread and internet searches...
> 
> I have 10 day tickets with park hopper plus and memory maker.  Thinking about upgrading to platinum plus passes which include everything I already have except miniature golf.  If we play miniature golf on our trip prior to upgrading what happens?  Are we no longer eligible to upgrade or do we just get charged retroactively for the golf played?
> 
> Thanks!



It should not matter at all about the mini-golf.
The only requirement if you use any of the "Plus" features is that you must upgrade to the AP that includes the Water Parks, and since that's your plan, you should be just fine.


----------



## dancergirlsmom

So I went online to purchase my daughter's AP this morning.  I received an e-mail confirmation saying that it was being processed and that I would receive another confirmation when it was complete.  When I received the next e-mail it said that there was a problem with "part" of the order and to contact them to finish the order.  It showed on this e-mail that I had made a deposit of the full amount.  When I checked MDE my daughter showed as being and AP holder.  I called the number and was put through to the AP line.  The CM there checked and gave me a confirmation number and said that she would e-mail the confirmation.  I still haven't received the e-mail confirmation but I do show that it was charged to my Credit Card.  When I have bought APs in the past, including my most recent one  a couple of months ago I always get a confirmation that I have to print out and take to guest services  to activate the pass.  Is this going to be a problem when getting her pass activated?  Should I call again?  It is still showing in MDE and I can go out there and get fast passes for both of us.


----------



## Robo

dancergirlsmom said:


> Should I call again?  It is still showing in MDE and I can go out there and get fast passes for both of us.


It couldn't HURT to call again.
There are SO MANY GLITCHES that it's hard to be "sure" of anything.


----------



## DisneyParkLover

You said that if you have a WP&M ticket and have been to a water park, you must upgrade to the higher price annual pass.  If you haven’t used it when you upgrade and upgrade to the less expensive pass, do you then lose the water park option for the rest of the current trip?


----------



## ClarkDis7

I just found this forum and couldn't find an exact answer to my situation, so apologies if this has been covered before and I just couldn't find it.  We have an upcoming trip in October 2019.  We already have date specific park hoppers purchased from UT for our trip.  These were purchased back in Dec.  Since then we have decided that we will likely be taking another trip in 2020, so an AP makes sense now.  Thus, we plan to bridge the park hopper tickets to APs when we go in Oct.  Right now the math looks pretty good for the estimated savings gained by using the APs for our two trips.  However, I am fearful that the AP price will inevitably increase prior to our trip in Oct, thereby widening the gap between the Disney rate for the tickets when we bought them in Dec. 2018 and the presumably new increased AP price, and thus making the savings less significant.  So my question is if there is any way to buy AP vouchers now (locking in current AP prices) but not activate them until we are there in Oct and still bridge the tickets at that time to get credit for purchasing them?  As a side note, for our 2020 trip, it will be a few days prior in Oct., so it is important that the APs not get activated until we are there in Oct 2019 so that they expiration can line up properly.  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

DisneyParkLover said:


> You said that
> 1. if you have a WP&M ticket and *have been to a water park*, you must upgrade to the higher price annual pass.
> 2.  If you *haven’t used it* when you upgrade and *upgrade to the less expensive pass,* do you then *lose the water park option* for the rest of the current trip?


1. Yes. The AP that includes Water Park visits.
2. Yes. (After you upgrade, you no longer HAVE the original ticket, you only have the new AP.)


----------



## Robo

ClarkDis7 said:


> We have an upcoming trip in October 2019.  We already have date specific park hoppers *purchased from UT* for our trip.
> These were *purchased back in Dec. * Since then we have decided that we will likely be taking another trip in 2020,
> 1. so an AP makes sense now.  Thus, we plan to bridge the park hopper tickets to APs when we go in Oct.  Right now the math looks pretty good for the estimated savings gained by using the APs for our two trips.  However,
> 2.  I am fearful that the AP price will inevitably increase prior to our trip in Oct, thereby widening the gap between the Disney rate for the tickets when we bought them in Dec. 2018 and the presumably new increased AP price, and thus making the savings less significant.  So my question
> 3.  is if there is any way to buy AP vouchers now (locking in current AP prices)
> 4. but not activate them until we are there in Oct
> 5. and still bridge the tickets at that time to get credit for purchasing them?  As a side note, for our 2020 trip, it will be a few days prior in Oct., so
> 6. it is important that the APs not get activated until we are there in Oct 2019 so that they expiration can line up properly.  Thanks!


1. Agreed.
2. Could be.
3. & 5. You can TRY to upgrade/bridge in advance.
Be sure to explain carefully and "ask nicely." 
Call WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
4. & 6. An AP *cannot* be activated except while a guest is at WDW, so 
buying a new AP will not activate it.


----------



## Chris75

I have tried searching and am unclear on how bridging is calculated on tickets from UT that have an extra day. Currently for my dates UT has a 4 day PH for $516, a 4 day PH with an "extra day" for $520, and a 5 day PH for $530. Clearly the 4 day with extra day is a better deal as a ticket, but when I go to bridge the ticket to an annual pass will the ticket price be calculated as a 4 day PH or 5 day PH?


----------



## siren0119

Chris75 said:


> I have tried searching and am unclear on how bridging is calculated on tickets from UT that have an extra day. Currently for my dates UT has a 4 day PH for $516, a 4 day PH with an "extra day" for $520, and a 5 day PH for $530. Clearly the 4 day with extra day is a better deal as a ticket, but when I go to bridge the ticket to an annual pass will the ticket price be calculated as a 4 day PH or 5 day PH?



It is valued as a 5 day PH.


----------



## Robo

siren0119 said:


> It is valued as a 5 day PH.



Correct.
Because that ticket actually IS a regular 5-day ticket.


----------



## Chris75

Robo said:


> Correct.
> Because that ticket actually IS a regular 5-day ticket.



Thanks for the quick reply. My confusion was mainly because they marketed the same ticket (just without being phrased as an extra day) right under it at a higher price. Knowing this helped me save a bit more.


----------



## Robo

Chris75 said:


> My confusion was mainly because they marketed the same ticket (just without being phrased as an extra day) right under it at a higher price.


Yup.
*Clever* marketing.


----------



## babesboo99

I have a question.  I was gonna buy 4- 8 day PH tickets next week but some car problems popped up and  i was wondering  if i can buy 2 next week and 2 two weeks later? Its me DH and our twins. I asked this before i think or i saw it somewhere but i cant find it


----------



## Robo

babesboo99 said:


> i was wondering  if i can buy 2 next week and 2 two weeks later?



Yes.
As long as you are not buying the tickets as part of a resort "package,"
you can buy one ticket at a time, or two at a time, or more.

All you want to do is to have bought all of them, and have them listed in your MyDisneyExperience account before you are ready to book FP+ in advance:
60 days before your first park day, if you are staying at a WDW resort or
30 days before your first park day, if you are not staying at a WDW resort.


----------



## babesboo99

Robo said:


> Yes.
> As long as you are not buying the tickets as part of a resort "package,"
> you can buy one ticket at a time, or two at a time, or more.
> 
> All you want to do is to have bought all of them, and have them listed in your MyDisneyExperience account before you are ready to book FP+ in advance:
> 60 days before your first park day, if you are staying at a WDW resort or
> 30 days before your first park day, if you are not staying at a WDW resort.



Thank you.   This makes it easier for me.. our fastpasses open up the end of Aug and i will have all of them by then.  I just wanted to make sure it was ok. We are DVC and this is my 1st year doing everything didnt want to make a mistake


----------



## Robo

babesboo99 said:


> Thank you.   This makes it easier for me.. our fastpasses open up the end of Aug and i will have all of them by then.  I just wanted to make sure it was ok. We are DVC and this is my 1st year doing everything didnt want to make a mistake


Have a great trip and have fun planning!


----------



## sethschroeder

This is like calculus hahaha. I will sit down and do the math sometime here but has anyone found it cheaper to buy a shorter length ticket from UT then add-on through Disney to the correct length?

Already looks like a better deal to do the park hopper through Disney ($60) than adding it on to the UT base ticket ($70).


----------



## Robo

sethschroeder said:


> This is like calculus hahaha. I will sit down and do the math sometime here but has anyone found it cheaper to buy a shorter length ticket from UT then add-on through Disney to the correct length?
> 
> Already looks like a better deal to do the park hopper through Disney ($60) than adding it on to the UT base ticket ($70).


It depends on the kind of ticket that you WANT, vs the particular ticket(s) found from the discounters at the time you are ready to buy.
There are a substantial number of authorized WDW ticket discounters, and it  can vary as to WHICH ONE will have the lower price on the desired tickets when you are ready to buy.
Click *HERE* for the TouringPlans.com "Discount Ticket Search."


----------



## lostprincess_danie

I have 2 complimentary, one-day, Park Hopper tickets from a previous visit and would like to use them on an upcoming trip (they are not date-based, so I can use them any time.). I will be going to the parks four days out of five and need to purchase the additional two tickets. I will not be hopping for those two days.

Monday- Single Park ticket
Tuesday - Park Hopper (use first complimentary ticket)
Wednesday - Park Hopper (use second complimentary ticket)
Thursday - resort day
Friday - Single Park ticket

With the new expiration dates for tickets, will I need to purchase a one-day ticket for Monday and another one-day ticket for Friday? A two-day ticket purchased with start date of Monday would only be good until Thursday so that would not work, correct?

Also, from reading some other threads, I understand I may have to speak with guest services so that they correctly prioritize my park hopper tickets for Tues and Wed. Or will the one-day tickets be pulled automatically since they are only good for that specific date?


----------



## Robo

lostprincess_danie said:


> I have 2 complimentary, one-day, Park Hopper tickets from a previous visit and would like to use them on an upcoming trip (they are not date-based, so I can use them any time.). I will be going to the parks four days out of five and need to purchase the additional two tickets. I will not be hopping for those two days.
> 
> Monday- Single Park ticket
> Tuesday - Park Hopper (use first complimentary ticket)
> Wednesday - Park Hopper (use second complimentary ticket)
> Thursday - resort day
> Friday - Single Park ticket
> 
> With the new expiration dates for tickets,
> 1. will I need to purchase a one-day ticket for Monday and another one-day ticket for Friday?
> 2. A two-day ticket purchased with start date of Monday would only be good until Thursday so that would not work, correct?
> 
> Also, from reading some other threads,
> 3. I understand I may have to speak with guest services so that they correctly prioritize my park hopper tickets for Tues and Wed.
> 4. Or will the one-day tickets be pulled automatically since they are only good for that specific date?


1. Yes.
2, Correct.
3. Guest _Relations_. Yes.
4. No. You should always have the priority of multiple tickets set to assure that the correct ticket is "used next."
You'd want to go to Guest Relations and have the priority set (and reset) before you enter the park on Monday and Tuesday, at least, and even on Wed. to make "sure."


----------



## lostprincess_danie

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2, Correct.
> 3. Guest _Relations_. Yes.
> 4. No. You should always have the priority of multiple tickets set to assure that the correct ticket is "used next."
> You'd want to go to Guest Relations and have the priority set (and reset) before you enter the park on Monday and Tuesday, at least, and even on Wed. to make "sure."


Thank you!


----------



## FinnsMom7

Sorry if this was asked/answered already - I have upgraded my hopper tickets to AP in past but did so on arrival day which was also ticket start day.  This trip we arrive 9/19 but my tickets don't start until 9/20 - booked under Free Dining - can I upgrade the tickets to APs Thursday ahead of my "first day" or do I need to wait until I go to the parks on the 20th? TIA


----------



## E2ME2

Is this the right thread to ask this question:
When will I be able to purchase tickets that can be activated after January 1, 2020??
We have a DVC reservation for the whole family, and we're anxious to get the ticketing costs taken care of ahead of time.
Is this information posted on any other sites ??


----------



## Robo

FinnsMom7 said:


> Sorry if this was asked/answered already - I have upgraded my hopper tickets to AP in past but did so on arrival day which was also ticket start day.  This trip we arrive 9/19 but my tickets don't start until 9/20 - booked under Free Dining - can I upgrade the tickets to APs Thursday ahead of my "first day" or do I need to wait until I go to the parks on the 20th? TIA


You will need to wait until the tickets become "active" on check-in date.
(Which will also assure that your "free dining" is not negatively affected.)


----------



## Choirguyjh

I hope this is OK to ask here?
We purchased 3 day Florida Resident Discovery tickets that we’re using the end of June, and would like to upgrade the tickets to silver annual passes after the 3 days. Trying to figure out our options on upgrading. Can we:
1 Upgrade on the 3rd day of our June Trip to the silver pass, and setup the monthly payment plan for the difference in the ticket prices? Would upgrading the 3 day ticket earlier (day 1 or 2) lose the park access in June, since the silver pass blocks summer months or do we still keep the 3 day access in June?

2. Can we upgrade the 3 day tickets later in the Fall (November) within 6 months of the June trip and still get credit for the 3 day ticket purchase? But if we can, I assume then that we cannot use the payment plan option?

Thank you!
Choirguyjh


----------



## Robo

Choirguyjh said:


> I hope this is OK to ask here?
> We purchased 3 day Florida Resident Discovery tickets that we’re using the end of June, and would like to upgrade the tickets to silver annual passes after the 3 days. Trying to figure out our options on upgrading. Can we:
> 1a Upgrade on the 3rd day of our June Trip to the silver pass, and setup the monthly payment plan for the difference in the ticket prices?
> 1b. Would upgrading the 3 day ticket earlier (day 1 or 2) lose the park access in June, since the silver pass blocks summer months or do we still keep the 3 day access in June?
> 
> 2a. Can we upgrade the 3 day tickets later in the Fall (November) within 6 months of the June trip
> 2b. and still get credit for the 3 day ticket purchase?
> 2c. But if we can, I assume then that we cannot use the payment plan option?
> 
> Thank you!
> Choirguyjh


1a. Yes. The amount paid for the original tickets serves as the "first payment."
1b. The moment you upgrade, the new AP will take on the characteristics and rules of that AP.
2a. Although I'm not sure about your particular kind of ticket, in most cases with FL resident tickets, you can upgrade within 6 months of first use.
2b. Just keep in mind that new AP would only be valid to one year from the date that your original ticket was first used.
2c. I don't know, but it seems like you'd not be able to choose to finance the payments with the timing of this scenario.


----------



## robinb

I have a few questions about "free dining" and tickets.  I have searched the thread and I think I know the answer, but I wanted to make sure. 

(1) I'm thinking about booking 2 rooms during "free dining".  My DH and I have APs and my DD and her BF have Feb-Oct 2018 8-day parkhoppers (purchased from UT and valued at $532 each, "expires" Dec 2019).  Of course, we would want to use our AP and pocket the minimum 4-Day PH for later use.  I want to do something similar with my DD and her BF.  We'll need 7-8 days in the parks and buying new passes for them is more expensive than the value of their existing ticket media.    I should be able to also prioritize our AP for us and their 8-day PH for them, right?    

(2) Would I do the prioritization at the resort?  Or, can I do it from home?  

(3) Then, I can hold on to the 4-day PHs to upgrade at a later time, correct?  IIRC the 4-day PHs will retain their issue price for our dates in the future once the vacation window is closed (in this case, $528.60 according to the current Disney ticketing page).  

(4) Would I be able to reassign those left over 4-day PHs to someone else in the future if I needed to?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

robinb said:


> I have a few questions about "free dining" and tickets.  I have searched the thread and I think I know the answer, but I wanted to make sure.
> 
> (1) I'm thinking about booking 2 rooms during "free dining".  My DH and I have APs and my DD and her BF have Feb-Oct 2018 8-day parkhoppers (purchased from UT and valued at $532 each, "expires" Dec 2019).  Of course, we would want to use our AP and pocket the minimum 4-Day PH for later use.  I want to do something similar with my DD and her BF.  We'll need 7-8 days in the parks and buying new passes for them is more expensive than the value of their existing ticket media.
> (1a) I should be able to also prioritize our AP for us and their 8-day PH for them, right?
> 
> (2) Would I do the prioritization at the resort?  Or, can I do it from home?
> 
> (3a) Then, I can hold on to the 4-day PHs to upgrade at a later time, correct?
> (3b) IIRC the 4-day PHs will retain their issue price for our dates in the future once the vacation window is closed (in this case, $528.60 according to the current Disney ticketing page).
> 
> (4) Would I be able to reassign those left over 4-day PHs to someone else in the future if I needed to?
> 
> Thanks!


(1a) Right.
(2) Cannot be done from home. Some have had it done at the Resort Concierge desk.
The prescribed method is to have prioritization done at any WDW Guest Relations.
(3a) Correct.
(3b) That is the correct procedure. (I did not check If those specific numbers are correct.)
(4) Yes. (As long as they are not yet "expired.")


----------



## NJlauren

Another upgrade question 

I want to confirm a AP upgrade can be done at international gate guest relations way just the dlr/wdw pass can not correct?

On Disney’s site it says guest relations is opening same as operating hours of the theme park.  Does anyone know if they open earlier?  You can scan into the parks before 9, so hoping/thinking guest relations may be open earlier too?

Also just want to confirm this can not be done at a resort right?


----------



## Shellyred8

I just wanted to share my ticket upgrade experience from last week.  I had a 5-day hopper, bought through UT in March 2019.  When I arrived on 5/27/19, I stopped at GR at the International Gateway to upgrade to a DVC AP.  I was charged more than I thought I should be, so I went back the next day and asked them to help me with the numbers they used to arrive at the difference I was charged.  They said they used the price I actually paid for my ticket, not the price that Disney listed on their website.  So, no bridging.  When I asked about bridging, he said they no longer do that.  I was perplexed as I've heard on this board that they do.  They CM I was talking to had his 5-year pin and the "trainer" pin, so I figured I wasn't going to get any further with him.

Has anyone had this experience recently?  Are they really stopping the bridging process?


----------



## Robo

NJlauren said:


> Another upgrade question
> 
> 1. I want to confirm a AP upgrade can be done at international gate guest relations way just the dlr/wdw pass can not correct?
> 
> 2. On Disney’s site it says guest relations is opening same as operating hours of the theme park.  Does anyone know if they open earlier?  You can scan into the parks before 9, so hoping/thinking guest relations may be open earlier too?


1. Yes.
2. GR windows and ticket booths open well before the park gates (including on AM EMH days.


----------



## NJlauren

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.



Thank you as always!  So helpful!!

Do you happen to know how early, I’m guessing 30minutes?

 Also upgrade can’t be done at a resort right?


----------



## Robo

Shellyred8 said:


> I just wanted to share my ticket upgrade experience from last week.  I had a 5-day hopper, bought through UT in March 2019.  When I arrived on 5/27/19, I stopped at GR at the International Gateway to upgrade to a DVC AP.  I was charged more than I thought I should be, so I went back the next day and asked them to help me with the numbers they used to arrive at the difference I was charged.  They said they used the price I actually paid for my ticket, not the price that Disney listed on their website.  So, no bridging.  When I asked about bridging, he said they no longer do that.  I was perplexed as I've heard on this board that they do.  They CM I was talking to had his 5-year pin and the "trainer" pin, so I figured I wasn't going to get any further with him.
> 
> Has anyone had this experience recently?  Are they really stopping the bridging process?


You were given the wrong info. 
You should pursue having it corrected.
Disney has no way of knowing what YOU paid for the discounted tickets.


----------



## robinb

Robo said:


> (4) Yes. (As long as they are not yet "expired.")


Ugh.  Do they expire at the end of the valid date window?  If they are "expired" then I would have to upgrade them, right?  Would I have to upgrade them at WDW or can I do it online?  That would be a pain because then I couldn't use them for FPs in advance.  Speaking of FPs, I wouldn't be able to make FPs in the 60 day window with my existing passes, will I?  I have not tried booking a "free dining" trip with APs since before FP+ started.


----------



## Robo

NJlauren said:


> Thank you as always!  So helpful!!
> 
> Do you happen to know how early, I’m guessing 30minutes?
> 
> Also upgrade can’t be done at a resort right?


Yes 30 min. but that info is before “any guests” are admitted.
In many cases, the GRs would be open about an HOUR  before regular hours opening time . It is somewhat complicated . That’s why I usually say “well before...”


----------



## NJlauren

Robo said:


> Yes 30 min. but that info is before “any guests” are admitted.
> In many cases, the GRs would be open about an HOUR  before regular hours opening time . It is very complicated . That’s why I usually say “well before...”


Again thank you!

Last question, at least for today, 

If I purchase a certificate online can I link it and still make FP?


----------



## Robo

NJlauren said:


> Again thank you!
> 
> Last question, at least for today,
> 
> If I purchase a certificate online can I link it and still make FP?


Yes.


----------



## hsmamato2

@Robo  I have a question regarding tickets and MB and FP+.... I have a one day ticket,purchased 2 months back and in my MDE....(I think it expires at end of 2019) and was planning to use it this upcoming week,have already made Fp+ and gotten MB etc. Today a friend gave me a guest entitlement ticket to use....
I was wondering-can I use this guest ticket to enter the park,and STILL use my previously booked FP? And scan my MB to use those FP?
   Can I hang onto my unused purchased ticket longer than end of 2019,and pay an extra fee to use it say, next year? Thanks


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> @Robo  I have a question regarding tickets and MB and FP+.... I have a one day ticket,purchased 2 months back and in my MDE....(I think it expires at end of 2019) and was planning to use it this upcoming week,have already made Fp+ and gotten MB etc. Today a friend gave me a guest entitlement ticket to use....
> 1. I was wondering-can I use this guest ticket to enter the park,and STILL use my previously booked FP?
> 2. And scan my MB to use those FP?
> 3. Can I hang onto my unused purchased ticket longer than end of 2019,and pay an extra fee to use it say, next year? Thanks


1. If you connect the guest ticket to your MDX account, then yes.
2. If you connect the guest ticket to your MDX account, then yes.
3. Yes.


----------



## Robo

robinb said:


> Ugh.
> 1. Do they expire at the end of the valid date window?
> 2. If they are "expired" then I would have to upgrade them, right?
> 3. Would I have to upgrade them at WDW
> 4. or can I do it online?
> 5. That would be a pain because then I couldn't use them for FPs in advance.
> 6. Speaking of FPs, I wouldn't be able to make FPs in the 60 day window with my existing passes, will I?  I have not tried booking a "free dining" trip with APs since before FP+ started.


1. Not exactly "expire." (Unless the stated -end date- such as Dec. 31, 2019 -or whatever- is reached.)
2. You would need to pay to make them viable during the dates of the next trip.
3. In-person, yes.  -or-
4. In advance, I don't know.
5.  Under too many circumstances that has become the case.
(I am not a big fan of advance FP+. It has created too many consequences (unintended or otherwise.)
6. If you purchase the "basic" tickets to qualify for "free" dining, you can book FPs at 60 days in advance.
If you (or anyone in your party) does NOT -also- have additional tickets or APs those guests can only book advance FP for the number of days worth of valid tickets that have been purchased.
If you DO -also- have APs or "enough" additional valid tickets, you can book advance FPs at 60 days, up to the number of days of your resort stay.


----------



## hsmamato2

Robo said:


> 1. If you connect the guest ticket to your MDX account, then yes.
> 2. If you connect the guest ticket to your MDX account, then yes.
> 3. Yes.


thank you!


----------



## bookbabe626

When you renew your AP online prior to expiry, do you have to go to GS to activate the new AP on your next trip?  Or is it automatically activated because it’s a renewal rather than a new AP?


----------



## HollyMD

I have a question. We have PH tickets for oct 12-19, but trip has changed to oct 5-12. We are upgrading to AP when we get there. But, I went online to look at changing our ticket dates for FP purposes. And even though the tickets for the date ranges would be EXACTLY the same price if purchased originally, changing to those dates online was going to be $40 more. Is this just a “change” fee? And would I “lose” that $40 when I upgrade?


----------



## Lilysmom

Do you happen to know if it's possible to upgrade one of the tickets in a package I have booked through Disney to an AP? Right now I have 7 day base tickets but would like to bridge one to an AP.


----------



## Robo

Lilysmom said:


> 1. Do you happen to know if it's possible to upgrade one of the tickets in a package I have booked through Disney to an AP?
> 2. Right now I have 7 day base tickets but would like to bridge one to an AP.


1. It is.
2. "Package" tickets can be upgraded, individually, after check-in at WDW.
("Package" tickets cannot be individually upgraded prior to the trip.)


----------



## Robo

HollyMD said:


> I have a question. We have PH tickets for oct 12-19, but trip has changed to oct 5-12. We are upgrading to AP when we get there. But, I went online to look at changing our ticket dates for FP purposes. And even though the tickets for the date ranges would be EXACTLY the same price if purchased originally, changing to those dates online was going to be $40 more. Is this just a “change” fee? And would I “lose” that $40 when I upgrade?



Sorry, I don't know.


----------



## lanejudy

HollyMD said:


> I have a question. We have PH tickets for oct 12-19, but trip has changed to oct 5-12. We are upgrading to AP when we get there. But, I went online to look at changing our ticket dates for FP purposes. And even though the tickets for the date ranges would be EXACTLY the same price if purchased originally, changing to those dates online was going to be $40 more. Is this just a “change” fee? And would I “lose” that $40 when I upgrade?



I don't know if I can resolve the question or not, but I can think of a couple things that might have impact:
1) when did you purchase the original (Oct. 5-12) tickets? 
2) where/from whom did you purchase those tickets?
3) are you comparing the values of Oct. 5-12 vs Oct. 12-19 online today, or based on what you actually paid with the original transaction?

There was a price change earlier this year - back in March.  If you bought your original tickets before that, it's possible the price has increased $40.  Looking at the ticket prices for both time periods _today_ looks the same, but if you actually purchased the tickets back in Jan/Feb they would have a different value.  If you purchased stand-alone tickets directly from WDW (not package tickets), I don't believe they "bridge" and you would then need to pay the increase.  If this is the situation, and since you plan to upgrade to APs anyway, that $40 value _should_ carry forward into the upgrade once you are onsite. 

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I have two non expiration tickets from 2006 and 2007.  I believe they belong to our son and his wife who will be joining us in October.  I am going in July.  Will Guest Services tell me how many days are left on these tickets, and will I be able to use them to make FPs for my son and daughter in law?  One began as a 5 day hopper, the other as a 7 day hopper.


----------



## Robo

bobbiwoz said:


> I have two non expiration tickets from 2006 and 2007.  I believe they belong to our son and his wife who will be joining us in October.  I am going in July.
> 1. Will Guest Services tell me how many days are left on these tickets, and
> 2. will I be able to use them to make FPs for my son and daughter in law?  One began as a 5 day hopper, the other as a 7 day hopper.


1. Guest Relations. Yes.
2. *After arrival*, getting those tickets  "authenticated" and being in the park those days, and/or connected to your (or their) MyDisneyExperience account at that time.
-OR-
*In advance*, only if you can get those tickets connected to your (or their) MyDisneyExperience account
in advance.

MORE:

Tickets – Frequently Asked Questions

Q. How can I determine the number of days remaining on a theme park ticket?


A. When you arrive at Walt Disney World Resort, please show your ticket to a Cast Member at any of the following locations:
    •    Ticket windows at theme parks and water parks
    •    Concierge desks at Disney Resort hotels
    •    Guest Relations at Disney Springs

If you wish to check from home, please email us at ticket.usage@disneyworld.com and include the following:

    1    Photograph or scan of the front and back of each ticket
    2    Your full name
    3    Where and when ticket was purchased
    4    Purchaser’s name and form of payment
    5    Phone number where you can be reached during the day

Please keep the total email size, including attachments, below 2 MB. To ensure your email is less than 2 MB, you may need to compress your images or send multiple emails.

We’ll try to get back to you as soon as possible, but it normally takes 14 business days for a response.


----------



## HollyMD

@lanejudy, that’s EXACTLY it, I just wasn’t thinking! We purchased from UT back in Jan, so that is precisely where the difference is coming from. So now, to decide if I “lose” part of our discount and get FP or just skip FP til we get there, since we’ll be going other times as well. Thanks so much!


----------



## Robo

HollyMD said:


> @lanejudy, that’s EXACTLY it, I just wasn’t thinking! We purchased from UT back in Jan, so that is precisely where the difference is coming from. So now, to decide if I “lose” part of our discount and get FP or just skip FP til we get there, since we’ll be going other times as well. Thanks so much!


You would not really "lose" the $40, anyway.
That $40 would be "absorbed" into the upgrade transaction.
After changing the ticket, it would cost $40 (or so) "less" to upgrade to the new AP.


----------



## dreamit

I purchased tickets for my family as part of a package. The first planned park day is at Epcot, entering via the International Gateway. I plan to visit Guest Relations at IG, upgrading only my ticket to an AP ticket. Will Memory Maker be immediately available to me? Do I need to do anything to activate it? Will my family members' magic bands also associate with the memory maker associated with my AP (attraction photos, etc.)?


----------



## Robo

dreamit said:


> I purchased tickets for my family as part of a package. The first planned park day is at Epcot, entering via the International Gateway.
> 1. I plan to visit Guest Relations at IG, upgrading only my ticket to an AP ticket.
> 2. Will Memory Maker be immediately available to me?
> 3. Do I need to do anything to activate it?
> 4. Will my family members' magic bands also associate with the memory maker associated with my AP (attraction photos, etc.)?


1. OK.
But, if you wait until you are INSIDE Epcot (using your regular ticket) you will very likely be able
to do the AP upgrade -FROM- your MDX account. That way, you will be getting the correct price
for your upgrade.
(Something that does not always happen when dealing with random CMs doing the upgrade.)
And, all of your AP perks (including the photos) will be immediately available, too.* ***
2. Yes.
3. Nope.
4. If they are all in (or are "connected to") your MDX, then yes.

* ** *You can TRY to do the upgrade via MDX before you enter the first park.
It MIGHT work even without you actually using the original ticket to enter a park.


----------



## dreamit

Robo said:


> 1. OK.
> But, if you wait until you are INSIDE Epcot (using your regular ticket) you will very likely be able
> to do the AP upgrade -FROM- your MDX account. That way, you will be getting the correct price
> for your upgrade.
> (Something that does not always happen when dealing with random CMs doing the upgrade.)
> And, all of your AP perks (including the photos) will be immediately available, too.* ***
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Nope.
> 4. If they are all in (or are "connected to") your MDX, then yes.
> 
> * ** *You can TRY to do the upgrade via MDX before you enter the first park.
> It MIGHT work even without you actually using the original ticket to enter a park.


Thank you! I thought I did a good job of researching before asking questions, but I did not know that upgrading via MDX is a possibility. I'll definitely try that first.


----------



## Lilysmom

Robo said:


> 1. It is.
> 2. "Package" tickets can be upgraded, individually, after check-in at WDW.
> ("Package" tickets cannot be individually upgraded prior to the trip.)


Thank you! Is this something I can do online once I check in? Or is this something I need to handle at the park? We're heading over to MK after check in so do I just speak to guest relations there?


----------



## Nick6300

If we want to upgrade our 7 day hoppers, 2 of 4 were purchased in late 2018 and registered on MDE (idk if that matters) and the other 2 were purchased last Aug. (I think). We want to go to either 9 hoppers or 10 day. Will they only charge us for the extra days or make the original 7 to be at the 7 day cost today as well. We're going to WDW on Thanksgiving, and trying to figure out if we upgrade over the phone to save a bit of time or in person at 1st park.


----------



## kylenne

Robo said:


> 1. OK.
> But, if you wait until you are INSIDE Epcot (using your regular ticket) you will very likely be able
> to do the AP upgrade -FROM- your MDX account. That way, you will be getting the correct price
> for your upgrade.
> (Something that does not always happen when dealing with random CMs doing the upgrade.)
> And, all of your AP perks (including the photos) will be immediately available, too.* ***
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Nope.
> 4. If they are all in (or are "connected to") your MDX, then yes.
> 
> * ** *You can TRY to do the upgrade via MDX before you enter the first park.
> It MIGHT work even without you actually using the original ticket to enter a park.



If you upgrade to an AP using MDX, can you then go to Guest Relations to pick up your card?


----------



## Robo

kylenne said:


> If you upgrade to an AP using MDX, can you then go to Guest Relations to pick up your card?


Yes.

(And, if you happen to lose that card (or forget to bring it) you can get a replacement free from GR.)


----------



## Robo

Nick6300 said:


> If we want to upgrade our 7 day hoppers, 2 of 4 were purchased in late 2018 and registered on MDE (idk if that matters) and the other 2 were purchased last Aug. (I think). We want to go to either 9 hoppers or 10 day. Will they only charge us for the extra days or make the original 7 to be at the 7 day cost today as well. We're going to WDW on Thanksgiving, and trying to figure out if we upgrade over the phone to save a bit of time or in person at 1st park.


Upgrading (generally) requires that you must "turn your old tickets into current tickets."
You can _try_ to upgrade either in MDX or over the phone.


----------



## JJ2017

I saw another post mention online Florida resident verification and then not having to stop at guest relations to show ID when it was time to activate. I saw it online too but I’m not in FL so it wasn’t loading. My dad has  officially moved to Florida and we will be visiting him in August to help get settled and then go to WDW - but he wouldn’t come. We are going again in November to WDW. I’d love him to purchase our kids APs. Could this now work and he wouldn’t have to come to WDW on that first trip in August to prove his residency?


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> I saw another post mention online Florida resident verification and then not having to stop at guest relations to show ID when it was time to activate. I saw it online too but I’m not in FL so it wasn’t loading. My dad has  officially moved to Florida and we will be visiting him in August to help get settled and then go to WDW - but he wouldn’t come. We are going again in November to WDW. I’d love him to purchase our kids APs. Could this now work and he wouldn’t have to come to WDW on that first trip in August to prove his residency?


Anything is POSSIBLE, but
I’m going to vote “I doubt it.”
Too many possible abuses.


----------



## imabeimabe

Bought DH a 3 day ticket last year and had to cancel the trip due to a health issue. Ticket is good until the end of this year but we are going for 6 days. I also have a set of non expiring tickets. Can I use one of those to make/hold his fastpasses and then upgrade the 3 day ticket to a 6 day and then move the non expiring ticket to another profile to hold it for later use? Is this the best scenario to get his fastpasses at 60 days (staying at WL) to match up with the rest of ours? It’d be so nice if there was an option to upgrade before arriving but I think I’m correct in that it can’t be done since it was purchased from UT. TIA.


----------



## Nick6300

Robo said:


> Upgrading (generally) requires that you must "turn your old tickets into current tickets."
> You can _try_ to upgrade either in MDX or over the phone.


Thanks. If trying in MDX first, I should be able  to tell if paying an upcharge for the old tickets by going on Disney tickets and seeing the price difference between 7 and 10 days first.


----------



## Robo

imabeimabe said:


> Bought DH a 3 day ticket last year and had to cancel the trip due to a health issue. Ticket is good until the end of this year but we are going for 6 days. I also have a set of non expiring tickets. \
> 1. Can I use one of those to make/hold his fastpasses and then upgrade the 3 day ticket to a 6 day and
> 2. then move the non expiring ticket to another profile to hold it for later use?
> 3. Is this the best scenario to get his fastpasses at 60 days (staying at WL) to match up with the rest of ours?
> 4. \It’d be so nice if there was an option to upgrade before arriving but I think I’m correct in that it can’t be done since it was purchased from UT. TIA.


1. Yes.
2. If that NE ticket has never, ever been used, that will work.
3. If you CAN'T move the NE ticket, you just need to have Guest Relations set the PRIORITY
of the "new" ticket to be the tickets that are USED FIRST.
You can have the priority set when you do the upgrade.
Just do it BEFORE going into a park.
4. It may be possible... or not. 
Ya never know.


----------



## choirguy

Robo said:


> 1a. Yes. The amount paid for the original tickets serves as the "first payment."
> 1b. The moment you upgrade, the new AP will take on the characteristics and rules of that AP.
> 2a. Although I'm not sure about your particular kind of ticket, in most cases with FL resident tickets, you can upgrade within 6 months of first use.
> 2b. Just keep in mind that new AP would only be valid to one year from the date that your original ticket was first used.
> 2c. I don't know, but it seems like you'd not be able to choose to finance the payments with the timing of this scenario.



Thank you very much!

Sounds like it's best to wait until my last day using my 3 day ticket to upgrade so we can get its full use before it converts to the AP.

Since we have Fastpass reservations on the last day, would we need to upgrade after using them, or would they still be there if we upgraded earlier in the day?


----------



## Robo

Lilysmom said:


> Thank you!
> 1. Is this something I can do online once I check in? Or is this something I need to handle at the park?
> 2. We're heading over to MK after check in so do I just speak to guest relations there?


1. Yes. (Although you MIGHT need to use the original ticket to actually go nto a PARK before the AP upgrade option appears in MDX.)
2. I'd check MDX. If the option appears (see #1) then do the upgrade that way.


----------



## imabeimabe

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. If that NE ticket has never, ever been used, that will work.
> 3. If you CAN'T move the NE ticket, you just need to have Guest Relations set the PRIORITY
> of the "new" ticket to be the tickets that are USED FIRST.
> You can have the priority set when you do the upgrade.
> Just do it BEFORE going into a park.
> 4. It may be possible... or not.
> Ya never know.


Thanks Robo! Appreciate your help!


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

I purchased 5 day tickets through air miles and I would like to upgrade them to an annual pass.  Since the ‘tickets’ come as vouchers, I know we will need ID to activate and upgrade.  My question is - Should we go To Disney Springs to do this or do you think We would be successful at guest relations at a park , probably the Studios.   We arrive late, but want to get an early start, so a park would just be quicker on arrival day.


----------



## Robo

crazyfordisney2000 said:


> I purchased 5 day tickets through air miles and I would like to upgrade them to an annual pass.  Since the ‘tickets’ come as vouchers, I know we will need ID to activate and upgrade.  My question is - Should we go To Disney Springs to do this or do you think We would be successful at guest relations at a park , probably the Studios.   We arrive late, but want to get an early start, so a park would just be quicker on arrival day.


You really need to put your "air miles" tickets into your MyDisneyExperience account before your trip.
That way you can book FP+ in advance.
-AND- with your tickets in MDX, you very likely will be able to do the AP upgrade THROUGH your MDX account and not worry about an in experienced CM doing the process.
The upgrade option should appear in your MDX either as soon as you arrive/check-in, or just after you have entered your first WDW park.



crazyfordisney2000 said:


> I purchased 5 day tickets through air miles and I would like to upgrade *them* to *an annual pass.*



And, just to be clear, you can only upgrade to one AP using ONE ticket.
(2 tickets to 2 APs. 3 tickets to 3 APs. Etc.)

Because of your wording, it sounded like you might want to use multiple tickets to upgrade to one AP (which is not allowed.)


----------



## awfpack

I have a package deal with a travel agency.   We have tickets that say.....
4-Day Magic Your Way Ticket with Park Hopper Option + 1 Water Park Fun & More
Start date is Nov 8, ending Nov 12.
Can we upgrade these to Annual passes?
If so how much would we get for an adult ticket and how much for a child's ticket?
Thanks


----------



## Robo

awfpack said:


> I have a package deal with a travel agency.   We have tickets that say.....
> 4-Day Magic Your Way Ticket with Park Hopper Option + 1 Water Park Fun & More
> Start date is Nov 8, ending Nov 12.
> Can we upgrade these to Annual passes?
> If so how much would we get for an adult ticket and how much for a child's ticket?
> Thanks


I can't tell if you have "special Travel Agency tickets" or not.
If they ARE "special" tickets, I don't know if they are upgradable, or, if so, their value.

Sorry.


----------



## Robo

awfpack said:


> I have a package deal with a travel agency.   We have tickets that say.....
> 4-Day Magic Your Way Ticket with Park Hopper Option + 1 Water Park Fun & More
> Start date is Nov 8, ending Nov 12.
> Can we upgrade these to Annual passes?
> If so how much would we get for an adult ticket and how much for a child's ticket?
> Thanks



OTOH, if they are "regular" Theme Park Tickets, you can see how to compute their value
and upgrade to APs  in *Post #6* of the thread on which we are now posting.


----------



## awfpack

Robo said:


> OTOH, if they are "regular" Theme Park Tickets, you can see how to compute their value
> and upgrade to APs  in *Post #6* of the thread on which we are now posting.


I think they are special agency tickets....
How can I find out if these are upgradable before we go?
On the info I got it says .....
4-Day Park Hopper with Bonus Feature
*Your tickets will be automatically linked to your Magic
Bands.

*Bonus Feature - receive One (1) complimentary visit PER PERSON, to your choice of the
following: Disney&#39;s Typhoon Lagoon Water Park, Disney&#39;s Blizzard Beach Water Park, Disney’s
Winter Summerland Miniature Golf Course (prior to 4:00 PM), Disney’s Fantasia Gardens
Miniature Golf Course (prior to 4:00 PM), ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex or One (1) round
of golf at Disney&#39;s Oak Trail 9-hole Golf Course (tee times are required and subject to
availability; clubs not included).
Please note that the Bonus Feature is only included with park tickets for 2 or more days, which
are purchased as part of a special Agency Package.


----------



## Robo

awfpack said:


> I think they are special agency tickets....
> How can I find out if these are upgradable before we go?


Yup. That's what I figured.
I don't have access to any data regarding TA tickets.
Sorry.

If your INTENT is to get APs, you could cancel the "special TA" tickets and buy regular tickets
(maybe from a ticket discounter) and then you'd KNOW the costs and rules involved.


----------



## awfpack

Robo said:


> Yup. That's what I figured.
> I don't have access to any data regarding TA tickets.
> Sorry.


Can I call in?  We want to upgrade our tickets when we get there but if they can't be upgraded I want to know asap so i can cancel or change them

Thanks for your help


----------



## Robo

awfpack said:


> Can I call in?


I would not trust any info you got if you called "Disney."


awfpack said:


> We want to upgrade our tickets when we get there but if they can't be upgraded I want to know asap so i can cancel or change them


If your INTENT is to get APs, you could cancel the "special TA" tickets and buy regular tickets
(maybe from a ticket discounter) and then you'd KNOW the costs and rules involved.


----------



## awfpack

Robo said:


> I would not trust any info you got if you called "Disney."
> 
> If your INTENT is to get APs, you could cancel the "special TA" tickets and buy regular tickets
> (maybe from a ticket discounter) and then you'd KNOW the costs and rules involved.


That is what I am leaning towards now.... just wanted to know if anyone had ever tried to upgrade these type tickets.
Thanks


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

Robo said:


> You really need to put your "air miles" tickets into your MyDisneyExperience account before your trip.
> That way you can book FP+ in advance.
> -AND- with your tickets in MDX, you very likely will be able to do the AP upgrade THROUGH your MDX account and not worry about an in experienced CM doing the process.
> The upgrade option should appear in your MDX either as soon as you arrive/check-in, or just after you have entered your first WDW park.
> 
> 
> 
> And, just to be clear, you can only upgrade to one AP using ONE ticket.
> (2 tickets to 2 APs. 3 tickets to 3 APs. Etc.)
> 
> Because of your wording, it sounded like you might want to use multiple tickets to upgrade to one AP (which is not allowed.)



Oh yes, we are upgrading each person’s ticket to an annual pass.  They are in MDX so I can book fast passes, but I thought I still had to take the vouchers I received from air miles to get them validated? They are Canadian tickets from air miles - would that make a difference on whether I need to validate them with ID?


----------



## Robo

crazyfordisney2000 said:


> They are Canadian tickets from air miles - would that make a difference on whether I need to validate them with ID?


Sorry, I don't know.


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

Robo said:


> Sorry, I don't know.


Thank you I will ask on the Canadian boards, they might know


----------



## lanejudy

To use “Canadian tickets” I believe you will need to show an ID with a Canada address - much like FL Residents have to validate tickets before first use.  You should be able to do this at any ticket window or Guest Relations.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Nick6300

Nick6300 said:


> Thanks. If trying in MDX first, I should be able  to tell if paying an upcharge for the old tickets by going on Disney tickets and seeing the price difference between 7 and 10 days first.


We were told that 2 of our tickets being from undercover tourist, you can only upgrade at the parks - not on mdx or over phone. But CM on phone thought that it be like $100+ per ticket to go from 7 day ph to 10 day ph. If we have to upgrade in person, we won’t be able to obtain FP for those 3 dayside advance. 

Our other 2 tickets, that were from a free dining package we split off because we had an AP, and upgraded to 7 day ph last Aug. We linked to MDX but not showing up, and CM said after 40 min can’t find them associated with us at all and suggest emailing guest services at Disney world. Do you see similar issues with having split off tickets from a free dining pack and later upgrading them? Worried that we won’t be able to use them


----------



## Robo

Nick6300 said:


> We were told that 2 of our tickets being from undercover tourist, you can only upgrade at the parks - not on mdx or over phone. But
> 1.  CM on phone thought that it be like $100+ per ticket to go from 7 day ph to 10 day ph.
> 2. If we have to upgrade in person, we won’t be able to obtain FP for those 3 dayside advance.
> 
> Our other 2 tickets, that were from a free dining package we split off because we had an AP, and upgraded to 7 day ph last Aug.
> 3. We linked to MDX but not showing up, and CM said after 40 min can’t find them associated with us at all and suggest emailing guest services at Disney world. Do you see similar issues with having split off tickets from a free dining pack and later upgrading them?
> 4. Worried that we won’t be able to use them


1. The cost depends on WHEN you bought the UT tickets. Post #6 of the thresd on which we are now posting explains how to compute.
(Phone CM info is sketchy, at best.)
2. Yup. It’s been that way since FP+ began.
3. Welcome to GLITCH CITY. 
4. You’ll be able to use them.


----------



## NJlauren

I’m going to ask this here, but if it’s the wrong spot please let me know.

We have a package including tickets.  However when I log in it no longer say I have a ticket assigned.  Do we think this is a glitch?  Should I call?  I have FP day in under 2 weeks, but if it may fix in a day or two would rather save my self the aggravation of calling.


----------



## Nick6300

Robo said:


> 1. The cost depends on WHEN you bought the UT tickets. Post #6 of the thresd on which we are now posting explains how to compute.
> (Phone CM info is sketchy, at best.)
> 2. Yup. It’s been that way since FP+ began.
> 3. Welcome to GLITCH CITY.
> 4. You’ll be able to use them.


UT tickets my in laws bought were just before the pricing system change last Oct. We don't buy 3rd party tickets so didn't think about not being able to upgrade if we needed to. While CM last night said that we can only upgrade in person at the parks, a call to UT rep said that you might be able to upgrade on your own still on MDX by clicking on blue hyperlinks by tickets and selecting change dates. If this doesn't work, UT is able to cancel our 7 days, refunding, and we can buy new 10 day ph. They'd lose the savings on the original 7 days, but they'd be able to have the advance FPs. 

Our 2x 7 days ph split from a free dining package, and upgraded from 2 day ph to 7 day ph Aug 2018... we gave CMs last night our ticket numbers and the upgrade receipt confirm # and they couldn't find these tickets associated with us. We need to keep calling someone else or risk not being able to link to MDX. 

We had to go to a few different parks to upgrade our tickets, and ea. Guest Services spent over an hr with us... they had a ton of trouble. Maybe they messed something up. I remember thinking at the time, that we need to never buy a free dining package while on AP again. It will be a real bummer if we lose out on the 60 day advance FPs.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Heading down next week with one minor ticketing and one more complicated ticketing situation.  Is there a favorite guest services location in terms of ticketing?  We're staying at BLT so my inclination is to walk over to MK when we check in, but I feel like that location is always super crowded.  My other idea would be to either drive or bus over to Beach Club and try the International Gateway guest services booth.  That one never seems to have lines.


----------



## Robo

NJlauren said:


> 1. I’m going to ask this here, but if it’s the wrong spot please let me know.
> 
> We have a package including tickets.  However when I log in it no longer say I have a ticket assigned.
> 2. Do we think this is a glitch?
> 3. Should I call?  I have FP day in under 2 weeks, but if it may fix in a day or two would rather save my self the aggravation of calling.


1. This is a good place to ask.
2. A multitude of glitches constantly plague MDX.
3. You can call, if you like. Or you can wait. (I'd wait.)
Package tickets will not appear to be available for FP booking until
directly and precisely AT your "FP time."


----------



## NJlauren

Robo said:


> 1. This is a good place to ask.
> 2. A multitude of glitches constantly plague MDX.
> 3. You can call, if you like. Or you can wait. (I'd wait.)
> Package tickets will not appear to be available for FP booking until
> directly and precisely AT your "FP time."



Thank you! As always!

I know we cant see FP till booking, but my daughter and husbands tickets are linked and visible.  (They are listed under tickets and have the little ticket icon shaded in)

I’m going to hold out till 2/3 days before FP day... how annoying!


----------



## Robo

DizneyLizzy said:


> Heading down next week with one minor ticketing and one more complicated ticketing situation.
> 1.  Is there a favorite guest services location in terms of ticketing?  We're staying at BLT so
> 2. my inclination is to walk over to MK when we check in, but
> 3. I feel like that location is always super crowded.
> 4. My other idea would be to either drive or bus over to Beach Club and try the International Gateway guest services booth.
> 5. That one never seems to have lines.


1. Nope. It is entirely up to YOUR "luck of timing" as to whether you might find a more competent (or less competent) CM staff at any given location.
2. That'll work.
3. "Always" is far too strong an assessment. 
4. I'd not do that, myself. You stand just as good a chance at TTC. (Or any other location.)
5. Again, that is a judgement call. Timing (YOUR timing) is everything.


----------



## Duck143

We're planning a trip next year and my family is all set with AP's, but my parents need tickets.  I want to get them PH's and I'm fine with date specific ones.  My question is is, is it too soon to buy them for our trip May 2020?  I want to secure the lowest price and grab them before any increases, but it doesn't appear that I can choose the dates for our trip.  I've purchased from Parksavers and UT for PH's in the past, but haven't purchased since they changed to date specific.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Nick6300 said:


> Our other 2 tickets, that were from a free dining package we split off because we had an AP, and upgraded to 7 day ph last Aug. We linked to MDX but not showing up, and CM said after 40 min can’t find them associated with us at all and suggest emailing guest services at Disney world. Do you see similar issues with having split off tickets from a free dining pack and later upgrading them? Worried that we won’t be able to use them


These are (most likely) now EXPIRED tickets, even though you never used them.  That's why CM can't find them.  
I suggest when you go to GS, bring proof you bought them with you, like emails regarding that package (with number), to make your case that you bought them, but never used them.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Duck143 said:


> We're planning a trip next year and my family is all set with AP's, but my parents need tickets.  I want to get them PH's and I'm fine with date specific ones.  My question is is, is it too soon to buy them for our trip May 2020?  I want to secure the lowest price and grab them before any increases, but it doesn't appear that I can choose the dates for our trip.  I've purchased from Parksavers and UT for PH's in the past, but haven't purchased since they changed to date specific.



I don't think you can buy those yet. 
 I think furthest 'specific date tickets' currently being sold are tickets that expire 12/31/2019, unless you buy the flexible date tickets.  

It looks like if you buy flexible date tickets now, they will be good through 12/31/20 (must be activated by 12/31/2020.)


----------



## mickeyluv'r

DizneyLizzy said:


> Heading down next week with one minor ticketing and one more complicated ticketing situation.  Is there a favorite guest services location in terms of ticketing?  We're staying at BLT so my inclination is to walk over to MK when we check in, but I feel like that location is always super crowded.  My other idea would be to either drive or bus over to Beach Club and try the International Gateway guest services booth.  That one never seems to have lines.



We like the MK GS.  I've not, personally had great luck at IG.  You could also try DS, maybe before you go to hotel if driving.

Still one more option might be the new ticket offices that are located in the parks.  People don't seem to know about these yet, if you are first able to enter the park to do these transactions.

Later in the day, the MK GS outside the park isn't usually all that bad.  In my experience, it tends to get mobbed in the early AM, and maybe just at start of a special event.


----------



## Duck143

mickeyluv'r said:


> I don't think you can buy those yet.
> I think furthest 'specific date tickets' currently being sold are tickets that expire 12/31/2019, unless you buy the flexible date tickets.
> 
> It looks like if you buy flexible date tickets now, they will be good through 12/31/20 (must be activated by 12/31/2020.)


Thanks, that was what I was seeing too.  Do you all think that the flexible date cost would be worth spending on or wait and get the date specific?  We have very specific dates chosen, so I don't mind being 'locked in", just wanted to get them before any price increase.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Duck143 said:


> Thanks, that was what I was seeing too.  Do you all think that the flexible date cost would be worth spending on or wait and get the date specific?  We have very specific dates chosen, so I don't mind being 'locked in", just wanted to get them before any price increase.


Your guess is likely as good as mine.

If I look at a 7 day base:
mid-June 2019 = WDW price of $470.05
Aug 2019 (low price season) = $427.86
flex = $585.13
Christmas week (high price season) = $575.59

I'm not sure exactly what season May falls into, but probably about similar to mid-June? Maybe?

I'd probably wait to see 2020 prices myself.  Sure prices are a gamble, but so is tying up your money, and the difference between2019 low/high season is over a $100 gap per ticket. That's a pretty big gap.  

I imagine 2020 prices will go up, but I think I'd wait to see 2020 prices.  Maybe jump as soon as May 2020 prices are released.


----------



## Duck143

mickeyluv'r said:


> Your guess is likely as good as mine.
> 
> If I look at a 7 day base:
> mid-June 2019 = WDW price of $470.05
> Aug 2019 (low price season) = $427.86
> flex = $585.13
> Christmas week (high price season) = $575.59
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what season May falls into, but probably about similar to mid-June? Maybe?
> 
> I'd probably wait to see 2020 prices myself.  Sure prices are a gamble, but so is tying up your money, and the difference between2019 low/high season is over a $100 gap per ticket. That's a pretty big gap.
> 
> I imagine 2020 prices will go up, but I think I'd wait to see 2020 prices.  Maybe jump as soon as May 2020 prices are released.


OK,  I was thinking the same as I was reading these replies.  The flex seems to be a high enough difference to force the wait and see for May 2020 tickets. I'm sure they will be available shortly after the rooms and packages are released.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Duck143 said:


> OK,  I was thinking the same as I was reading these replies.  The flex seems to be a high enough difference to force the wait and see for May 2020 tickets. I'm sure they will be available shortly after the rooms and packages are released.



You might want o price out an AP, and all the benefits.  You wouldn't need AP's for everyone, just one to get the photos, 10% off food in a number of places, and maaayybeee a later room discount.

It does appear to me though, that right now WDW is kind of encouraging folks to buy AP's.  (by turning current tickets into AP's).  I'm not sure what that means for next year, but right now AP's are a relatively good offer if you can squeeze a 2nd visit in just under a year from your May trip.


----------



## Duck143

mickeyluv'r said:


> You might want o price out an AP, and all the benefits.  You wouldn't need AP's for everyone, just one to get the photos, 10% off food in a number of places, and maaayybeee a later room discount.
> 
> It does appear to me though, that right now WDW is kind of encouraging folks to buy AP's.  (by turning current tickets into AP's).  I'm not sure what that means for next year, but right now AP's are a relatively good offer if you can squeeze a 2nd visit in just under a year from your May trip.


We have AP's and TIW, so I plan on booking 2 rooms with a discount (if available) and we get the TIW discount on a lot of table service.  I can also get 20" with my AP for any store purchases for my parents.  I think it's not worth them upgrading because they wouldn't be making a second trip.  It's smart thinking though, which is why we did it for our 2019 and 2020 trips.


----------



## mum22girlz

Can you please help me understand what's going on? On March 12, I purchased (4) 3-day park hoppers from Undercover Tourist. This was the day of the increase, but purchased at the previous year's prices. We added a few days to our vacation, and I am trying to price out what it would cost to add a day. When I price out the upgrade on the app, it shows a price of $142.84 under the "3" bubble. It shows a price of $546.92 under the "4" bubble. Do you think the price of $142.84 is the price to bring last year's tickets to this year's price? Does $546.92 seem right to upgrade? When I price out the difference between the current 3-day and 4-day hoppers, the increase comes out to $396. Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Robo

mum22girlz said:


> Can you please help me understand what's going on? On March 12, I purchased (4) *3-day park hoppers* from Undercover Tourist. This was the day of the increase, but purchased at the previous year's prices.
> -I am trying to price out what it would *cost to add a day.*
> 
> When I price out the upgrade on the app, it shows a price of $142.84 under the "3" bubble. It shows a price of $546.92 under the "4" bubble. Do you think the price of $142.84 is the price to bring last year's tickets to this year's price? Does $546.92 seem right to upgrade? When I price out the difference between the current 3-day and 4-day hoppers, the increase comes out to $396. Thanks a bunch!!!



I sorry that I don't have a list of actual Disney prices for the dates BETWEEN Oct.16,2018 and March 12, 2019
(which you say is the time in which your tickets were minted, and that info would be used to figure your upgrade cost.)

But, we CAN do the math for IF you had bought your ticket
during the period of time just PREVIOUS to when your tickets were actually minted.

(For the full info from the Ticket Sticky on how to compute ticket upgrades, click *HERE*.)
-------------------------
Ticket created ON and AFTER March 12,2019. (2019) Price list* HERE.*
Ticket created BETWEEN Feb.11,2018 & Oct.16,2018. (Early 2018) Price list *HERE.*

$550.00 w/tax: 4-day Hopper -Typical date- (Current 2019 price)
-394.00 w/tax: 3-day Hopper (Early 2018 price)
=156.00 Upgrade w/tax (from Early 2018 price to Current price, for a typical date)
----

It is nearly assured that YOUR tickets cost more than the "Early 2018" prices list.
So, it would be reasonable to expect that adding a day to one of your present tickets would
cost under the $156 price I show above.


----------



## VickiVM

I think I have messed up so badly and loss $800 - just sick about this.  I am hoping someone has information that can help me recoup what I'm afraid I've lost.  Purchased 2 5-day passes last October from Undercover Tourist before the prices increased.  Wasn't sure when I was going to use them, but understood that I had to link them to my MDE account before end of Feb this year so that I could extend their usability until end of this year.  So I did.  

Now I have a week in mind sometime in August to use them, but they are no longer linked to my account.  Called Disney and they do see that they were linked and were never used, but have since expired and of course, they're unable to restore the value I paid for them since they were purchased from a broker.  

What a mess it was last fall trying to understand all the new rules of the pricing structure and how it applied to broker tickets.  Does anyone know if I have any options?


----------



## lanejudy

VickiVM said:


> Does anyone know if I have any options?



The _value_ of unused tickets is never lost, even if the tickets expire.  I know MDE is having a massive issue with lost tickets right now.  But if they can see you have unused expired tickets, you should be able to “upgrade” them to a future date.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## mum22girlz

Robo said:


> I sorry that I don't have a list of actual Disney prices for the dates BETWEEN Oct.16,2018 and March 12, 2019
> (which you say is the time in which your tickets were minted, and that info would be used to figure your upgrade cost.)
> 
> But, we CAN do the math for IF you had bought your ticket
> during the period of time just PREVIOUS to when your tickets were actually minted.
> 
> (For the full info from the Ticket Sticky on how to compute ticket upgrades, click *HERE*.)
> -------------------------
> Ticket created ON and AFTER March 12,2019. (2019) Price list* HERE.*
> Ticket created BETWEEN Feb.11,2018 & Oct.16,2018. (Early 2018) Price list *HERE.*
> 
> $550.00 w/tax: 4-day Hopper -Typical date- (Current 2019 price)
> -394.00 w/tax: 3-day Hopper (Early 2018 price)
> =156.00 Upgrade w/tax (from Early 2018 price to Current price, for a typical date)
> ----
> 
> It is nearly assured that YOUR tickets cost more than the "Early 2018" prices list.
> So, it would be reasonable to expect that adding a day to one of your present tickets would
> cost under the $156 price I show above.



Thank you! Do you believe the upgrade price would be the same at Guest Relations as it is in the app?


----------



## Robo

VickiVM said:


> I think I have messed up so badly and loss $800 - just sick about this.  I am hoping someone has information that can help me recoup what I'm afraid I've lost.  Purchased 2 5-day passes last October from Undercover Tourist before the prices increased.  Wasn't sure when I was going to use them,
> 1. but understood that I had to link them to my MDE account before end of Feb this year so that I could extend their usability until end of this year.  So I did.
> 
> Now I have a week in mind sometime in August to use them, but they are no longer linked to my account.  Called Disney and they do see that they were linked and were never used, but have since expired and of course, they're unable to restore the value I paid for them since they were purchased from a broker.
> 
> 2. What a mess it was last fall trying to understand all the new rules of the pricing structure and how it applied to broker tickets.  Does anyone know if I have any options?


1. Whether or not you linked them to MDE does not affect their expiration date.
*2. What WAS the tickets' posted expiration date when you bought the tickets from UT?*
3. As was indicated above by @LadyJane, the "Disney price" at the time your UT where created can be used toward buying new tickets (whether your UT have "expired" or not.)


----------



## Robo

mum22girlz said:


> Thank you! Do you believe the upgrade price would be the same at Guest Relations as it is in the app?


Well, the upgrade price in the app SHOULD be correct, IF there are no glitches in the app.


----------



## VickiVM

Robo said:


> *2. What WAS the tickets' posted expiration date when you bought the tickets from UT?*


They were the sent with a label that said they expired 2/28 and I thought I could extend the expiration to end of this year by adding them to MDE, which I did on 1/31. My son and his girlfriend are in my family group and I added to their names.

Will they have to wait until they arrive and go to a ticketing booth first to pay the difference from the old pricing to make them usable for entry?


----------



## mickeyluv'r

VickiVM said:


> They were the sent with a label that said they expired 2/28 and I thought I could extend the expiration to end of this year by adding them to MDE, which I did on 1/31. My son and his girlfriend are in my family group and I added to their names.
> 
> Will they have to wait until they arrive and go to a ticketing booth first to pay the difference from the old pricing to make them usable for entry?



Yes.


----------



## jlee003

hopefully this is a quick one.
I am planning a 14 day trip to GF next June and will be getting the package with the max number of tickets. That happens to be only 10 tickets. we are the type that like to go to the parks every day, and always add the park hopper option.  I am assuming that I can add 4 extra tickets outside of the package and have them linked.  My question is, will it work like a seamless package doing that for things like FP windows, or will I have a FP window for the first 10 days, and then another for the remaining 4?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tarak

Posting about my experience yesterday at DS upgrading an old 5 day pass to an AP. I don’t even recall how old the ticket was, but I assumed the value I’d get was the price back in 2016 when the expiration dates went into effect. Based on that, I thought my cost would be $611.  However, he bridged the price to yesterday’s date, and I was charged only $488, or something close to that.  I don’t know if it was dumb luck or there’s a policy change or what.  It was a nice change to pay less than expected.


----------



## mommylove70

We have a trip planned for next April.  We have access to discounted tickets through my husband's work (GM).  The longest park hopper they offer is 5 days.  We ideally would like an 8 day ticket.  Would we be able to add days on while at Disney without losing the discount we paid on the tickets?


----------



## MinnieWebster

We have a trip planned for Nov 28-Dec 7. Just upgraded our tickets from 7-day PH to 10-day PH (now date-based). If we decided to upgrade to AP, would we need to wait to do it in person during our trip? Or could we try to do the upgrade over the phone beforehand? Wondering if we do it early, when is the AP considered "active"? Also, would we be able to use an unactivated AP to book a room with a discount, or discounted special event tickets? 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## lanejudy

jlee003 said:


> hopefully this is a quick one.
> I am planning a 14 day trip to GF next June and will be getting the package with the max number of tickets. That happens to be only 10 tickets. we are the type that like to go to the parks every day, and always add the park hopper option.  I am assuming that I can add 4 extra tickets outside of the package and have them linked.  My question is, will it work like a seamless package doing that for things like FP windows, or will I have a FP window for the first 10 days, and then another for the remaining 4?  Any help would be appreciated.



You cannot add 4 extra days to a 10-day ticket.  You can buy a 10-day ticket and a 4-day ticket for your trip, but it's probably less expensive to get an AP forego the package.  Another option for 14 days is to add the "Plus" option which gives you 10 additional entries to waterparks, mini-golf and such - you just couldn't actually enter the theme parks on all 14 days.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Robo

mommylove70 said:


> We have a trip planned for next April.  We have access to discounted tickets through my husband's work (GM).  The longest park hopper they offer is 5 days.  We ideally would like an 8 day ticket.  Would we be able to add days on while at Disney without losing the discount we paid on the tickets?


Probably.
But, you should check out the prices from other ticket discounters.
It can be that one or more have as good as or better discounts than the one you cite.

ALSO, note that some ticket prices are listed without TAX.
If so, 6.5% TAX will THEN be added to the cost at the time of check-out.
That can definitely affect your "savings" if that is the case.

Click *HERE* for the TouringPlans.com "Discount Ticket Search."


----------



## Robo

MinnieWebster said:


> We have a trip planned for Nov 28-Dec 7. Just upgraded our tickets from 7-day PH to 10-day PH (now date-based). If we decided to upgrade to AP,
> 1. would we need to wait to do it in person during our trip?
> 2. Or could we try to do the upgrade over the phone beforehand?
> 3. Wondering if we do it early, when is the AP considered "active"?
> 4. Also, would we be able to use an unactivated AP to book a room with a discount, or discounted special event tickets?
> Thanks for the help!


1. That may be a better way to do the upgrade.
2.  You can certainly ask.
3. AP's CANNOT be activated except when a guest is physically at WDW.
4. Yes.
(And, BTW, you do NOT have to already HAVE an AP (activated or not) in order to book and AP room.)


----------



## mickeyluv'r

MinnieWebster said:


> We have a trip planned for Nov 28-Dec 7. Just upgraded our tickets from 7-day PH to 10-day PH (now date-based). If we decided to upgrade to AP, would we need to wait to do it in person during our trip? Or could we try to do the upgrade over the phone beforehand? Wondering if we do it early, when is the AP considered "active"? Also, would we be able to use an unactivated AP to book a room with a discount, or discounted special event tickets?
> Thanks for the help!


1 +2. not sure
3. when you enter the park
4. Yes, you can book AP discounted room. Not sure about events, but likely yes.

Also keep in mind AP includes food/merchandise discount and your Photopass photos. 

Also keep in mind, you could upgrade ONE to an AP, but keep the other not an AP if you upgrade in person.  All you need is one AP to book AP rate and get the photos. AP holder should probably be the lead name on resort reservation if you only get one AP.


----------



## Sajchinook2015

Annual pass question.  We activated our annual pass this year on 4/28.  In MDE it has a date of expiration as 4/29.  My question is.  Can I get into the park on 4/29/2020.  Thanks


----------



## toocherie

I upgraded my Disneyland annual pass to a Premiere pass in April and later that month took a trip to WDW using that pass.  Am I incorrect that I am "entitled" to get a Magic Band as part of my AP?  When I go into MDE it only gave me at the time the option to customize a band for my resort stay in April (which at the time were just the plain ones)--I have never seen a Magic Band "offer" for getting the Premier AP.   I guess I need to call customer service?  I would like to take advantage of the the discounted custom bands.  Any thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

toocherie said:


> I upgraded my Disneyland annual pass to a Premiere pass in April and later that month took a trip to WDW using that pass.  Am I incorrect that I am "entitled" to get a Magic Band as part of my AP?  When I go into MDE it only gave me at the time the option to customize a band for my resort stay in April (which at the time were just the plain ones)--I have never seen a Magic Band "offer" for getting the Premier AP.   I guess I need to call customer service?  I would like to take advantage of the the discounted custom bands.  Any thoughts?  Thanks!



I've never seen anything about getting an AP Magic Band if you upgraded from a Disneyland ticket/AP to a Premier Pass.
(But, it is so rarely done that it just would not come up very often.)

Sure, CALL 'em and ask.


----------



## toocherie

Robo said:


> I've never seen anything about getting an AP Magic Band if you upgraded from a Disneyland ticket/AP to a Premier Pass.
> (But, it is so rarely done that it just would not come up very often.)
> 
> Sure, CALL 'em and ask.



But you get a magic band with a Disney World AP, correct?


----------



## Robo

Sajchinook2015 said:


> Annual pass question.  We activated our annual pass this year on 4/28.  In MDE it has a date of expiration as 4/29.  My question is.  Can I get into the park on 4/29/2020.  Thanks



On what date did you actually USE the AP for the first time?


----------



## Robo

toocherie said:


> But you get a magic band with a Disney World AP, correct?


Yes.
I understand your question, it's just so rare to come upon this situation, I've never seen it discussed.

It would not surprise me to see that they'd allow you a "free" AP MB in this case.
BUT, a Premier AP (of course) is not "exactly the same thing" as a dedicated WDW AP.
(And, MB's are not needed at DLR, of course.)

Call 'em.


----------



## Sajchinook2015

Robo said:


> On what date did you actually USE the AP for the first time?


First day use was that Monday 4/29/19.  We only activated them the nite before as we had PPO for breakfast at Epcot and was worried on making the 8:05 ressie time.


----------



## toocherie

So I called, and yes, the Premier AP gets a MB.  I think because it was purchased at Disneyland and used first there that my MDE was not  updated (because it is not a traditional WDW AP).  My account has been updated but I'm not getting the ability to get one of the upgraded ones at the discount--probably because my pass was purchased/activated before the new option was initiated.  Rats!  Oh well--will get one on our resort stay (our DVC book date is TOMORROW!)


----------



## PolyRob

toocherie said:


> So I called, and yes, the Premier AP gets a MB.  I think because it was purchased at Disneyland and used first there that my MDE was not  updated (because it is not a traditional WDW AP).  My account has been updated but I'm not getting the ability to get one of the upgraded ones at the discount--probably because my pass was purchased/activated before the new option was initiated.  Rats!  Oh well--will get one on our resort stay (our DVC book date is TOMORROW!)


Glad you were able to get the band!

IDK if MDE is sophisticated enough to know the effective date of your Premier Passport and limit MagicBand options. The upgraded bands were so popular that all designs/patterns sold out during the first week. Right now the only options for everyone are the 8 basic colors that are free. I would hold out on confirming your order so you can still get 2 upgraded ones if you prefer it.


----------



## Robo

Sajchinook2015 said:


> Annual pass question.  We activated our annual pass this year on 4/28.  In MDE it has a date of expiration as 4/29.  My question is.  Can I get into the park on 4/29/2020.  Thanks





Sajchinook2015 said:


> First day use was that Monday 4/29/19.  We only activated them the nite before as we had PPO for breakfast at Epcot and was worried on making the 8:05 ressie time.



You actually ACTIVATED your AP 4/29/2019 because THAT was the date you first USED the new AP.
(Going to a Guest Relations or ticket booth to "activate" the AP no longer starts the one-year countdown.)

So, yes, you CAN use this AP to enter a WDW park on 4/29/2020.


----------



## Sajchinook2015

Robo said:


> You actually ACTIVATED your AP 4/29/2019 because THAT was the date you first USED the new AP.
> (Going to a Guest Relations or ticket booth to "activate" the AP no longer starts the one-year countdown.)
> 
> So, yes, you CAN use this AP to enter a WDW park on 4/29/2020.


Thanks - makes sense on why now it shows in MDE the 4/29 date


----------



## Robo

PolyRob said:


> IDK if MDE is sophisticated enough to know the effective date of your Premier Passport and limit MagicBand options.



Like any "upgrade," the effective date of the Premier AP would be the first day that the *original ticket or AP* was used to enter a park. (In this case, Disneyland.)


----------



## PolyRob

Robo said:


> Like any "upgrade," the effective date of the Premier AP would be the first day that the *original ticket or AP* was used to enter a park. (In this case, Disneyland.)


Makes sense it will have that date

I just meant I don't think the MB customization page is limiting the options based on when the Premier Passport was activated. The reason there are no $10 MBs showing up for customization is because they are all sold out. I still have my AP band pending customization from last year prior to the enhanced MB customization and I could have upgraded it to a $10 MB before they sold out. @toocherie won't see additional options when booking a DVC resort tomorrow because there aren't any right now.


----------



## toocherie

PolyRob said:


> Glad you were able to get the band!
> 
> IDK if MDE is sophisticated enough to know the effective date of your Premier Passport and limit MagicBand options. The upgraded bands were so popular that all designs/patterns sold out during the first week. Right now the only options for everyone are the 8 basic colors that are free. I would hold out on confirming your order so you can still get 2 upgraded ones if you prefer it.


Oh thanks!  Actually we also made our resort reservation today (Beach Club 2 bedroom) and that band isn't giving the additional options either so I will wait on both!


----------



## Boysmom1626

We have a trip planned in September before a cruise. Right now it is booked as a ticketless package, but we will be buying one day tickets through Disney next week. We have decided to upgrade to an AP, and I’m trying to figure out when I need to do it.  Do I have to upgrade before we enter the park, or can I do it before we leave the park that day?


----------



## Robo

Boysmom1626 said:


> We have a trip planned in September before a cruise. Right now it is booked as a ticketless package, but we will be buying one day tickets through Disney next week. We have decided to upgrade to an AP, and I’m trying to figure out when I need to do it.
> *Do I have to upgrade before we enter the park, or can I do it before we leave the park that day?*


You can do the upgrade any time before close-of-business THAT DAY.
If you wait until after you enter the park that day, the option to upgrade to AP
should appear in your MDX account.
If you buy directly from Disney, you should be able to upgrade at any time before your trip, as well.
However...
I suggest that you buy a *multi-day ticket* (usually the more "days" on the ticket, the better the savings will be) *from an authorized ticket discounter* (like Undercover Tourist, or ParkSavers, or many others.)
If you do that, you will be able to upgrade that discounted ticket to AP and KEEP the discount savings you got when you bought the discounted ticket.
One of the best and proven (and "legal") ways of saving money on buying an AP.


----------



## Boysmom1626

Robo said:


> You can do the upgrade any time before close-of-business THAT DAY.
> If you wait until after you enter the park that day, the option to upgrade to AP
> should appear in your MDX account.
> If you buy directly from Disney, you should be able to upgrade at any time before your trip, as well.
> However...
> I suggest that you buy a *multi-day ticket* (usually the more "days" on the ticket, the better the savings will be) *from an authorized ticket discounter* (like Undercover Tourist, or ParkSavers, or many others.)
> If you do that, you will be able to upgrade that discounted ticket to AP and KEEP the discount savings you got when you bought the discounted ticket.
> One of the best and proven (and "legal") ways of saving money on buying an AP.


Thank you for your quick response! We only have one day for the parks this time, so would it make sense to buy a multi day ticket? Either way, if I upgrade after we enter the park will my AP be active that day or when I technically use it on a February 2020 trip we are planning?


----------



## Robo

Boysmom1626 said:


> Thank you for your quick response!
> 1. We only have one day for the parks this time, so would it make sense to buy a multi day ticket?
> 2.  Either way, if I upgrade after we enter the park will my AP be active that day or when I technically use it on a February 2020 trip we are planning?



1. The reason to buy a multi-day ticket is because you want to upgrade to an AP, and you can save money on buying that AP.
And, if you buy a multi-day ticket, you can order it from an authorized ticket discounter (usually an 8 to 10 day ticket will offer the _most_ savings.)
(Buying a  ticket from Disney will offer zero savings for the AP upgrade.)
2. Yes. The AP will go into effect as soon as you do the upgrade.
(When you upgrade a ticket, (to AP or not) the new upgraded ticket will take on the same start-date as the date the original ticket was first used.)


----------



## Boysmom1626

Robo said:


> 1. The reason to buy a multi-day ticket is because you want to upgrade to an AP, and you can save money on buying that AP.
> And, if you buy a multi-day ticket, you can order it from an authorized ticket discounter (usually an 8 to 10 day ticket will offer the _most_ savings.)
> (Buying a  ticket from Disney will offer zero savings for the AP upgrade.)
> 2. Yes. The AP will go into effect as soon as you do the upgrade.
> (When you upgrade a ticket, (to AP or not) the new upgraded ticket will take on the same start-date as the date the original ticket was first used.)


Thank you so much!! I think I can wrap my head around this now.


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

Can u upgrade ticket to AP if included in Pkg? I was told no today by Guest Services @ MK. I’m just making sure I didn’t get the wrong answer and need to talk to someone else.

TIA


----------



## Robo

lorilclevelandrn said:


> 1. Can u upgrade ticket to AP if included in Pkg?
> 2. I was told no today by Guest Services @ MK.
> 3. I’m just making sure I didn’t get the wrong answer and need to talk to someone else.
> 
> TIA


1. Yes.
2. As long as you are already "checked in" to your resort, you certainly can upgrade a WDW Pkg, ticket.
3. You DID get a wrong answer and you need to talk to someone else.

*ACTUALLY, * if  you are already "checked in" to the resort,
AND, you have used the package ticket to go into a theme park, you SHOULD be able
to upgrade your ticket to AP right inside your MDX account.
It will automatically give you the right amount for the upgrade and you should be able to
complete the upgrade in a matter of minutes.


----------



## kitkat4622

If I upgrade to an annual pass and my adult grandson does not and he travels with me all the time we go to disney my question is can I link him to the memory maker on my AP for photo ops?


----------



## Lilysmom

If I have an unused ticket on my account can the value of it be applied to upgrading my husband to an AP? The ticket hasn’t been used. He has a 7 day ticket and I have an AP (plus the unused admission ticket on my account)


----------



## kitkat4622

Robo said:


> *ACTUALLY, * if you are already "checked in" to the resort,
> AND, you have used the package ticket to go into a theme park, you SHOULD be able
> to upgrade your ticket to AP right inside your MDX account.
> It will automatically give you the right amount for the upgrade and you should be able to
> complete the upgrade in a matter of minutes.




this is awesome information, thank you


----------



## Robo

Lilysmom said:


> If I have an unused ticket on my account can the value of it be applied to upgrading my husband to an AP? The ticket hasn’t been used. He has a 7 day ticket and I have an AP (plus the unused admission ticket on my account)


Yes. (But, only ONE ticket can be used to do an upgrade to ONE new AP.)
Transfer the unused ticket to his name in the MDX account.
Then, he can upgrade it to a new AP for himself.

But, again, he cannot use TWO tickets in an upgrade transaction to ONE new ticket/AP.
You or he can continue to save an unused ticket to help pay for an upgrade, or renewal, or purchase of a new current ticket in the "future" (even if the saved ticket has "expired.")


----------



## Robo

kitkat4622 said:


> If I upgrade to an annual pass and my adult grandson does not and he travels with me all the time we go to disney my question is can I link him to the memory maker on my AP for photo ops?


Yes.


----------



## Boysmom1626

Can I pay for annual passes with Disney gift cards if I purchase them through MDE?


----------



## Robo

Boysmom1626 said:


> Can I pay for annual passes with Disney gift cards if I purchase them through MDE?


Yes.
You need to consolidate them together first.

Merge multiple Disney gift cards into one (or more) large-amount gift card(s) on the site www.disneygiftcard.com.


----------



## Boysmom1626

Robo said:


> Yes.
> You need to consolidate them together first.
> 
> Merge multiple Disney gift cards into one (or more) large-amount gift card(s) on the site www.disneygiftcard.com.


Will do! Thank you so much!


----------



## NJlauren

Sorry I feel like I ask so many questions lately!

Am I correct in assuming you can not upgrade a package ticket to an AP before arrival?


----------



## Robo

NJlauren said:


> Sorry I feel like I ask so many questions lately!
> 
> Am I correct in assuming you can not upgrade a package ticket to an AP before arrival?


You can.
But, not if you are needing the keep the regular tickets for a package "requirement" like "Free Dining."
And, if you want to change EVERYONE in the party to AP, you can do that.

Your other option is to call and drop the "package" tickets entirely, book "room only" and then just buy whatever kind of ticket or AP for each member of your party, individually.


----------



## NJlauren

Robo said:


> You can.
> But, not if you are needing the keep the regular tickets for a package "requirement" like "Free Dining."
> And, if you want to change EVERYONE in the party to AP, you can do that.
> 
> Your other option is to call and drop the "package" tickets entirely, book "room only" and then just buy whatever kind of ticket or AP for each member of your party, individually.


Thank you as always!  Ok may give a call tomorrow then!

I got a room/ticket package and the room is ridiculously cheap, so I’m not sure I may need to have he tickets... no free dining so I’m not sure...


----------



## NJlauren

@Robo thank you again!

I called and was able to make the changes I needed/wanted!  Your help is always so appreciated and helpful!


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. As long as you are already "checked in" to your resort, you certainly can upgrade a WDW Pkg, ticket.
> 3. You DID get a wrong answer and you need to talk to someone else.
> 
> *ACTUALLY, * if  you are already "checked in" to the resort,
> AND, you have used the package ticket to go into a theme park, you SHOULD be able
> to upgrade your ticket to AP right inside your MDX account.
> It will automatically give you the right amount for the upgrade and you should be able to
> complete the upgrade in a matter of minutes.



Grrr, talked to CM @ MK/HS both gave same answer. I then tried to upgrade in MDX. It gave me the option to upgrade along w/ price difference; however, it prompted an alert saying ticket not available for upgrade @ checkout.


----------



## Robo

lorilclevelandrn said:


> Grrr, talked to CM @ MK/HS both gave same answer. I then tried to upgrade in MDX. It gave me the option to upgrade along w/ price difference; however, it prompted an alert saying ticket not available for upgrade @ checkout.


What "kind" of package do you have.
What resort?
What "kind" of ticket do you have.
How many days?
How and when did you book the package?

Don't give up, yet.
Did you try to upgrade on a smart phone?
Did you try to upgrade using the APP?
Did you try to upgrade via a web browser using the WEBSITE?


----------



## rteetz

Appears AP prices went up at midnight


----------



## Shir Kahn

I was literally going to renew today and now it would cost me an extra $5-600 to renew ours.....


----------



## NJlauren

rteetz said:


> Appears AP prices went up at midnight
> 
> View attachment 409879


So happy I called and figured out how to buy yesterday and not wait till this morning!!!


----------



## FBandA

Now to see what the renewal price is and if I will be renewing this year!
Still working on this!


----------



## RachaelA

How much did gold go up? Ahhhhh I have one gold to renew


----------



## Isabelle12345

This sucks! I was planning on getting an AP voucher yesterday but figured I would do it today... argh!
I am still trying to figure out a way to keep our FastPass and take advantage of the bring a friend AP discount for my husband next week...
Am I correct that if I add the flexible date option, even if I upgrade a 2-day ticket to a 5-day ticket option on a based date, the up charge for flexible dates won’t be credited towards a new ticket? (If that makes any sense?)


----------



## Boysmom1626

I did the math 50 different ways and got a great deal on discounted gift cards. Waiting for them to arrive to get APs for the family. Could have just ordered through MDE yesterday and saved more than I did with the cards! Oh well, guess we will enjoy LOTS of visits this year.


----------



## rteetz

RachaelA said:


> How much did gold go up? Ahhhhh I have one gold to renew


Gold went up $90


----------



## Day-Day

Almost 23% increase on Platinum.  I'm always amazed at how Disney can continue to outpace inflation.


----------



## nickg420

Well great...Now it's going to be another $250 for my wife and I to upgrade to an AP when we go in September. I knew this was coming and I wish we could have upgraded our tickets somehow before we actually went to the parks in September, but it's my understanding it's wasn't possible. I'm still definitely doing APs, but it may make the decision to do more Off-Property stays a little easier.


----------



## North of Mouse

Disgusting price gouging on Disney's part because they CAN!   Have ressies for 10 nights in April '20, was planning 2 more trips within year and purchasing AP's at that time. Now, we are re thinking our plans, using our vacation $$$$'s and going elsewhere. We, as well as some friends, are increasingly turning away from Disney because of their constant price increases and other changes for the worse.


----------



## PrincessNelly

Sams club still has the previous AP pricing up, grab em while it last

https://serviceshub.samsclub.com/packages.php?sub=packages&action=view&id=2538


----------



## nickg420

PrincessNelly said:


> Sams club still has the previous AP pricing up, grab em while it last


This would be great if I had not already bought tickets I was planning to upgrade.


----------



## MikeOhio

How long do you have to activate an AP voucher?


----------



## Serenebean

PrincessNelly said:


> Sams club still has the previous AP pricing up, grab em while it last
> 
> https://serviceshub.samsclub.com/packages.php?sub=packages&action=view&id=2538



I saw that somewhere else too.  Are the APs from Sam's the same as vouchers from Disney?  I know vouchers are good for a number of years and you don't pay for any price differences, correct?


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

PrincessNelly said:


> Sams club still has the previous AP pricing up, grab em while it last
> 
> https://serviceshub.samsclub.com/packages.php?sub=packages&action=view&id=2538



Anyone know if I can use a family members Sam’s Club Membership?


----------



## Chris75

lorilclevelandrn said:


> Anyone know if I can use a family members Sam’s Club Membership?


You should be able to. At checkout it asks for the name of the person picking it up and the names and info for each pass.


----------



## tofubeast

Asking for a coworker... 

Regarding Annual Passes: When on the WDW site, despite there being no price difference between child and adult APs, they still make you specify which ones you want to buy based on age category. My coworker would like to buy APs to lock in prices now (she sure wishes she did it last week liked she'd originally planned), but she is unsure if she will go sooner or later. Problem is, in the next few months, her child will age from 9 to 10.

Can she just buy the Adult AP and attach to her child in MDE? Will there be a problem if she activates the "adult AP" while her child is still 9?


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

Chris75 said:


> You should be able to. At checkout it asks for the name of the person picking it up and the names and info for each pass.



Thank u!


----------



## Robo

tofubeast said:


> Will there be a problem if she activates the "adult AP" while her child is still 9?


No.

OTOH, there would be zero problem in buying a "child" AP and activating it while the guest was still 9 yrs old, then simply continuing to use that same "child" AP for the next several months after that guest turned 10.


----------



## Robo

MikeOhio said:


> How long do you have to activate an AP voucher?


Good until the year 2030 (and likely, beyond.)


----------



## mhartman09

Trying to help my in-laws with calculating their AP upgrade price for their November 2019 trip.  Figured the experts here might be able to help.  I'm probably overlooking something pretty simple.
In July 2018 they originally booked a campsite with no tickets for $802.16.
On Feb 16, 2019 they added 6-day base tickets bringing the package to $1731.10.  This means the tickets appear to have added
$928.94 to their package.
Since their tickets were added after the October change to date based tickets, I'd need the price of that ticket at that time to calculate correctly.  However, I'm assuming I won't be able to find the actual value they will get for the 6-day base tickets when upgrading, correct?  Should we just calculate based on them getting "at least" $928.94 for them - so $464.47 for each?

Then I'd calculate this way:
$1,191.74 - Current Platinum AP
-    464.47 - Estimated Value of 6-day Base Ticket
   $727.27 - Approximate cost to upgrade??

Am I going about this in the right way?


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

How does this work? Will her name be tied to the AP or can she pick it up for me and I activate @ later date in my name?


----------



## tofubeast

Robo said:


> No.


Robo...which question is the NO to? The first or the latter? haha


----------



## Chris75

lorilclevelandrn said:


> View attachment 409964
> 
> How does this work? Will her name be tied to the AP or can she pick it up for me and I activate @ later date in my name?


I didn't purchase mine from sams but did directly from Disney before the increase (using gift cards for a discount) and did my kids by bridging a ticket from UT. From disney they attached a voucher to my MDE account and I just had to show my ID when I was ready to pick it up. I am assuming the sams purchase is the same way. The voucher said it was good through 2030 so you could hold onto it until you are ready to activate it. On the sams site after you login it asks for the name of the person that will be picking it up at Disney and the name, address, etc for the pass. I don't believe the name of the Sam's Club member matters at all.


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

@Chris75 thank u!


----------



## Chris75

lorilclevelandrn said:


> @Chris75 thank u!


No problem. FYI, someone on another thread about the price increase said they just got theirs through sam's so they may be able to answer more specifically on the process.


----------



## firsttimedisn

Can someone help answer what I think should be an easy question?

I booked a free dining package with 5-day MYW PHP tickets in August 2018 for travel in August 2019.  We now want to change these tickets to 6 day MYW PHP tickets.

My FP+ date is coming up and was going to change tickets in advance to book the extra day of FP+ at 60+ days out.  If I do that, will I pay the current 6 day MYW PHP ticket price minus the 5 day PHP ticket price from when I booked in August 2018?  If so, I think that equals $194.43 for our family of 5.

If I wait until we're onsite and add a day to our tickets, then do I only pay the price difference of the current 6 day versus the 5 day, which is only $72.91?  

Do I understand this correctly?

TIA!


----------



## Robo

firsttimedisn said:


> Can someone help answer what I think should be an easy question?
> 
> I booked a free dining package with 5-day MYW PHP tickets in August 2018 for travel in August 2019.  We now want to change these tickets to 6 day MYW PHP tickets.
> 
> My FP+ date is coming up and was going to change tickets in advance to book the extra day of FP+ at 60+ days out.  If I do that,
> 1. will I pay the current 6 day MYW PHP ticket price minus the 5 day PHP ticket price from when I booked in August 2018?
> 2.  If so, I think that equals $194.43 for our family of 5.
> 3. If I wait until we're onsite and add a day to our tickets, then do I only pay the price difference of the current 6 day versus the 5 day, which is only $72.91?
> 
> Do I understand this correctly?
> 
> TIA!


1. Likely so.
2. That would be correct, if you are using the correct numbers for a 5-day PH+ from the date you booked, vs. cost of the current 6-day PH+.
3. There would be no difference in cost enabled by waiting (assuming no price increases before your trip.)

The method used to compute ticket upgrade cost is found in Post #6 of the thread on which we are now posting.


----------



## Robo

tofubeast said:


> Robo...which question is the NO to? The first or the latter? haha





tofubeast said:


> Will there be a problem if she activates the "adult AP" while her child is still 9?


No.

But, there would be zero problem in buying a "child" AP and activating it while the guest was still 9 yrs old, then simply continuing to use that same "child" AP for the next several months after that guest turned 10.


----------



## Theok029

I apologize if this question was asked before. I currently have a 7-day park hopper for use in July and my parents are DVC members. We are all going, but my parents will be arriving at a later date when I will be going to the parks.

1. Is it possible to upgrade my ticket to a DVC AP Gold prior to arrival?
2. If it is, how will I be able to activate/pick up the AP Gold pass if my parents are not present?
3. If I get photopass beforehand, what happens to that money?

Thank you all for the help!


----------



## jillyb

In November last year, I was planning on upgrading a 6 day base tickets that I'd bought from UCT in 2013 to an AP for a trip in May this year. Below is your response to my question on how to calculate their upgrade value.



> Robo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since your tickets were minted BEFORE Feb. 2017, you'd use the 2016 "Disney price" for their upgrade value.
> Subtract that value from the current (at the time you upgrade) AP price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to assign those tickets to my youngest daughter and I bought an AP online from Disney. My youngest daughter, my granddaughter, and I are going in August as a pre-graduation trip for my youngest daughter. I just recently found out that the Orchestra at my youngest daughter's school will be playing at Disney over Memorial Day next year (of course right after my AP expires!).  Families are responsible for paying their own way for this trip. Now I'm thinking of upgrading those 6 day base tickets to an AP for youngest daughter to use on her school trip next year.
> 
> So, going by your response, the upgrade value would be $378.08 (2016 "Disney price") - $1,119.00 (current AP price...ouch!) = $740.92. Is this right?
> 
> Worse comes to worse, I guess I could always do what you recommended to someone else in a prior post - use a ticket then upgrade it through MDE to get the correct price.
Click to expand...


----------



## Robo

Theok029 said:


> I apologize if this question was asked before. I currently have a 7-day park hopper for use in July and my parents are DVC members. We are all going, but my parents will be arriving at a later date when I will be going to the parks.
> 
> 1. Is it possible to upgrade my ticket to a DVC AP Gold prior to arrival?
> 2. If it is, how will I be able to activate/pick up the AP Gold pass if my parents are not present?
> 3. If I get photopass beforehand, what happens to that money?
> 
> Thank you all for the help!


1. Where did you buy your current tickets?
2. I don't know.
3. That cost can be refunded to you.


----------



## Theok029

Robo said:


> 1. Where did you buy your current tickets?
> 2. I don't know.
> 3. That cost can be refunded to you.



1. The current tickets are direct from WDW.


----------



## firsttimedisn

Robo said:


> 1. Likely so.
> 2. That would be correct, if you are using the correct numbers for a 5-day PH+ from the date you booked, vs. cost of the current 6-day PH+.
> 3. There would be no difference in cost enabled by waiting (assuming no price increases before your trip.)
> 
> The method used to compute ticket upgrade cost is found in Post #6 of the thread on which we are now posting.



Thanks for the info.  I did read Post 6, but I also thought at some point I read there is an advantage to adding on ticket days once they've been used and then you only pay the current price different regardless of how much you paid initially.  I must have made that up.


----------



## Robo

jillyb said:


> So, going by your response,
> A. the upgrade value would be $378.08 (2016 "Disney price")
> B. - $1,119.00 (current AP price...ouch!)
> C. = $740.92. Is this right?


A. Yes.
B. Sadly, no. (You forgot to factor in the TAX.)
The cost, (with nearly $73 in tax) of a Platinum AP is actually *$1,191.74*
C. The correct math would be:
$1,191.74 (Current Platinum AP)
- 378.08 (2016 "Disney price") 
= 813.66 (Cost to upgrade)


----------



## Farro

Hi all!

Does anyone happen to know how long Undercover Tourist takes to get tickets after Disney releases the new year rates?

2020 hoppers aren't available yet and I just was wondering when I might be able to purchase from them.

thanks!


----------



## Robo

firsttimedisn said:


> Thanks for the info.  I did read Post 6, but I also thought at some point I read there is an advantage to adding on ticket days once they've been used and then you only pay the current price different regardless of how much you paid initially.  I must have made that up.


Lots of confusing info floating around.


----------



## jillyb

Robo said:


> A. Yes.
> B. Sadly, no. (You forgot to factor in the TAX.)
> The cost, (with nearly $73 in tax) of a Platinum AP is actually *$1,191.74*
> C. The correct math would be:
> $1,191.74 (Current Platinum AP)
> - 378.08 (2016 "Disney price")
> = 813.66 (Cost to upgrade)



Yes I did...ugh. Thank you!


----------



## vassar36

Tricky upgrade question? 
Can I still upgrade my Park hopper 5 day tickets  to a gold annual pass on my last day  if I am going to Disney when the gold pass is blocked out for Christmas week?


----------



## Robo

vassar36 said:


> Tricky upgrade question?
> Can I still upgrade my Park hopper 5 day tickets  to a gold annual pass on my last day  if I am going to Disney when the gold pass is blocked out for Christmas week?


Yes.


----------



## Shir Kahn

I just went to renew our annual passes.  I had no problems with mine, but my wife's says it's not eligible to renew.  It's the same pass (platinum), with the same renewal date and obviously the same expiration date.  I don't get it....


----------



## PolyRob

I saw someone asking about the Sams AP and "will-call" and will share my experience.

The information entered when checking out does not seem to matter. I purchased one for someone else with her e-mail address, and it still came to me. I got the ticket number 15 minutes after checking-out and was able to link it (website only, MDE iOS app told me no will-call tickets - go online) to anyone in my account and it is 100% transferrable to anyone. Thinking the name would only be required if you wanted to convert it in person or call IT to find it for help linking.


----------



## Robo

Shir Kahn said:


> I just went to renew our annual passes.  I had no problems with mine, but my wife's says it's not eligible to renew.  It's the same pass (platinum), with the same renewal date and obviously the same expiration date.
> * I don't get it....*









Try using the App.
Try using the website.
Try a different browser.


----------



## Shir Kahn

Robo said:


> Try using the App.
> Try using the website.
> Try a different browser.


Lol, thanks for the reply, I definitely know to use those options to troubleshoot and had no luck with any of it.  I finally managed to track down a very good cast member on the internet support team who had to contact her support, who then had to contact their support!  Finally, it was discovered that it was simply a case of their system having her name spelled wrong somewhere in their internal database that we outsiders can't access!  I had an amazing cast member who stayed on the line with me for almost 45 minutes while they were working on this and at the end, she went and added my wife to the fastpasses that I had picked out already for me.  I was hoping that I'd be able to add my wife on with the option on the site, but she did it for me!  I've very rarely met or talked to a cast member that wasn't fantastic!


----------



## vassar36

> vassar36 said:
> Tricky upgrade question?
> Can I still upgrade my Park hopper 5 day tickets to a gold annual pass on my last day if I am going to Disney when the gold pass is blocked out for Christmas week?


Yes.


Thank you!


----------



## nickg420

I wish there was a way that I could get the AP from Sams at the old price and not lose the money I have already paid for my tickets through Tickets at Work. I don't think enough Pixie Dust exist in the world to make that happen lol


----------



## luvdisney00

I had the AP in my cart on Sunday but then decided to wait for a GC to save $20 ...UGH.
I did not know about Sam's having AP's though, I may have to check it out. Of course I was a member for over 10 years but cancelled my membership 6 months ago, but I can either rejoin or find a friend who belongs. 
I have one other question if anyone knows. What happens if I buy a pass for specific dates (as you have to do now) and my trip gets cancelled? I am getting the AP but I need a 4 day hopper for my husband. I just hesitate to buy if it is useless if for some reason we can't go on those dates. I was thinking of buying from UT if that makes a difference, and the trip is in September.


----------



## nickg420

Ok I just want to make sure I have my math right. I bought a discounted 4 day OPPD ticket from Tickets at Work for September, well actually the first day in the park would be October 1, anyway I am planning on upgrading to an AP when we go. So my math is as follows.

New cost of AP (w/taxes) - $1191.74
Disney Price Oct 1st for 4-Day Single Park Ticket -$431.44
$1191.74-$431.44 = $760.30

$760.30 Cost to Upgrade to an AP

Is this correct?


----------



## philbrody

question on upgrading tickets

Bought 4 10 day tickets from UT for a trip in mid Aug and had planned to upgrade the to AP sometime during our stay.  with the preview for Galaxy's Edge I called to upgrade and was told it would have to be done in person.   2/4 of us are going to be in universal this weekend.  Can I show up at disney springs, upgrade all 4 to AP's, and still have the start date being mid Aug?


----------



## Robo

luvdisney00 said:


> What happens if I buy a pass for specific dates (as you have to do now) and my trip gets cancelled? I was thinking of buying from UT if that makes a difference, and the trip is in September.


You will keep the "Disney value" for the tickets on the date that you bought them, and can use that value toward buying a new ticket when you make your next rip.


----------



## Robo

nickg420 said:


> Ok I just want to make sure I have my math right. I bought a discounted 4 day OPPD ticket from Tickets at Work for September, well actually the first day in the park would be October 1, anyway I am planning on upgrading to an AP when we go. So my math is as follows.
> 
> New cost of AP (w/taxes) - $1191.74
> Disney Price Oct 1st for 4-Day Single Park Ticket -$431.44
> $1191.74-$431.44 = $760.30
> 
> $760.30 Cost to Upgrade to an AP
> 
> Is this correct?


If the prices you list are currently accurate, then yes.


----------



## Robo

philbrody said:


> question on upgrading tickets
> 
> Bought 4 10 day tickets from UT for a trip in mid Aug and had planned to upgrade the to AP sometime during our stay.  with the preview for Galaxy's Edge I called to upgrade and was told it would have to be done in person.   2/4 of us are going to be in universal this weekend.  Can I show up at disney springs, upgrade all 4 to AP's, and still have the start date being mid Aug?



All guests 18 yrs. and older must be present, showing a legal photo ID, at the time an AP is "purchased/activated" at a Guest Relations or ticket booth.
(Otherwise, an AP could be "passed around" from guest to guest.)

However, it MIGHT be that you could upgrade to "AP CERTIFICATES" (sometimes called "AP vouchers")
that are not "attached" to anyone in particular. Then, the certificates would need to be "activated" on a future trip by the individuals who will use those new APs.
(This may or may not be possible.)


----------



## csmith1004

The last time I bought APs they sent a voucher card which we handed over when activating. It appears they no longer do this so I’m wondering, since I have already linked our vouchers to MDE will I still need to bring the email print out or do they just look it up in MDE?


----------



## Robo

csmith1004 said:


> The last time I bought APs they sent a voucher card which we handed over when activating. It appears they no longer do this so I’m wondering, since I have already linked our vouchers to MDE will I still need to bring the email print out or do they just look it up in MDE?


Although you likely won't NEED it...
Take the printout, simply because, with WDW I.T., "You never know."

(And, if you don't want to carry that huge heavy piece of paper  
just being able to pull the document up on your phone will be just fine.)


----------



## arielmomma

I am a seasoned WDW visitor, however I haven't been since all of the recent ticket changes. While I have read the first page of this thread and the first several after it, I still need of a bit of clarification on my tickets for my upcoming vacation. I was hoping you knowledgeable folks could help me out.

I have a split stay booked for September: 14nts (9/11-9/25) at Pop Century and 3nt (9/25-9/28) at ASMu. For the 14nt reservation, I have 10 day PH+ tickets. 

1)  Am I correct that the 10 day tickets will be good for the full 15 DAYS of the reservation (From check in on the 11th through the check out day on the 25th)?

2) The first post states that PH+ gives you an extra day to use at one of the water parks. Does that mean that I can use one of the water park entitlements on the 26th (the day after check out), or will they expire on the 25th with the theme park tickets?

Thank you in advance for your response. I sure do miss the days of affordable APs and non-expiring tickets!


----------



## luvdisney00

Robo said:


> You will keep the "Disney value" for the tickets on the date that you bought them, and can use that value toward buying a new ticket when you make your next rip.


Thank you! That helps, I will go ahead and buy them.


----------



## lanejudy

arielmomma said:


> 1) Am I correct that the 10 day tickets will be good for the full 15 DAYS of the reservation (From check in on the 11th through the check out day on the 25th)?
> 
> 2) The first post states that PH+ gives you an extra day to use at one of the water parks. Does that mean that I can use one of the water park entitlements on the 26th (the day after check out), or will they expire on the 25th with the theme park tickets?



1) Yes, your 10-day PH+ ticket's "use window" is 15 days, which is the same as the first resort stay (inclusive of check-in and check-out dates).  It will not extend through the "split stay" second resort dates.

2) No.  A 10-day base or PH ticket has a 14-day use window while a 10-day PH+ has a 15-day window.  That's the extra day.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Duck143

I have current activated AP's.  I just purchased new vouchers and want to make sure they're ok with an Exp of 2030.  Is there any reason that I shouldn't link them to my MDE?  I don't want them to get 'mistakenly' activated until we're ready to use them.  Maybe 2022 or after!


----------



## Robo

Duck143 said:


> I have current activated AP's.  I just purchased new vouchers and want to make sure they're ok with an Exp of 2030.  Is there any reason that I shouldn't link them to my MDE?  I don't want them to get 'mistakenly' activated until we're ready to use them.  Maybe 2022 or after!


APs cannot be mistakenly activated.


----------



## wuzzle02

moved


----------



## Serenebean

Robo - forgive me if this was covered, but I have a question regarding tickets bought between October 2018 and March.  I see in the cost to upgrade post you have indicated 
"*D __ *Created BETWEEN Oct.16,2018 and March 12, 2019. *(Late 2018) *(Price list unavailable.)"

So, if I bought a ticket as part of a package in November for a trip next week, how will I determine the cost to add 1 day?  Will Disney give me the current gate price of that ticket vs the price when I paid?   I assume with date based pricing, we will be unable to meaningfully track ticket prices as they change.  Is there any reason we would need to know that info?  Thanks


----------



## Robo

Serenebean said:


> Robo - forgive me if this was covered, but I have a question regarding tickets bought between October 2018 and March.  I see in the cost to upgrade post you have indicated
> "*D __ *Created BETWEEN Oct.16,2018 and March 12, 2019. *(Late 2018) *(Price list unavailable.)"
> 
> So, if I bought a ticket as part of a package in November for a trip next week,
> 1. how will I determine the cost to add 1 day?
> 2. Will Disney give me the current gate price of that ticket vs the price when I paid?
> 3. I assume with date based pricing, we will be unable to meaningfully track ticket prices as they change.  4. Is there any reason we would need to know that info?  Thanks


1. You will be at the mercy of the CM who is doing your upgrade.
2. "Officially," no. You SHOULD be given the Disney price on the date that you bought that original ticket,
subtracted from the CURRENT price of the ticket that you want.
3. It's getting more difficult, for sure.
4. Yes. (See all of the math equations that relate to upgrading tickets.)
OTOH, it is quite POSSIBLE that in the near future, the MDX app/site will be able to compute
the accurate cost for all kinds of upgrades, and then allow guests to upgrade_ within the MDX account._
(This is currently available for upgrading to (many) APs.)


----------



## L_MD

Just curious- where on your MDE account does it show how many days you have left on your AP...if there is a place? 

I just bought one today through Sam's Club and linked it to my account. I won't be activating it until 2020 but was curious if there was a place to actually see a 365-number (not just the "Expires: Tue, Dec 31, 2030" that shows on My Plans).


----------



## Robo

L_MD said:


> Just curious- where on your MDE account does it show how many days you have left on your AP...if there is a place?
> 
> I just bought one today through Sam's Club and linked it to my account. I won't be activating it until 2020 but was
> 
> *curious if there was a place to actually see a 365-number* (not just the "Expires: Tue, Dec 31, 2030" that shows on My Plans).


Well, no.
But, once activated, if your AP is listed to (for instance) "Expires on June 25, 2021," that AP can be used_ thru the end of the day_ on June 25, 2021.

*In general, *it is a simple matter to use any web browser and type in "How many days until June 25, 2021."
That'll give you an instant answer.
-------------------------------
BTW:
It is, right now, 737 days until June 25, 2021.
June 19, 2019 - June 25, 2021


----------



## csmith1004

L_MD said:


> Just curious- where on your MDE account does it show how many days you have left on your AP...if there is a place?
> 
> I just bought one today through Sam's Club and linked it to my account. I won't be activating it until 2020 but was curious if there was a place to actually see a 365-number (not just the "Expires: Tue, Dec 31, 2030" that shows on My Plans).


There is in the app. If you click the three lines on the bottom right then click tickets it shows. My AP voucher I linked yesterday says 365.


----------



## FBandA

Does anyone know the cost now to renew the out of state Platinum Pass?


----------



## PolyRob

FBandA said:


> Does anyone know the cost now to renew the out of state Platinum Pass?


A Platinum pass renewal would now cost $1,012.82 ($951.00 + 61.82 tax).


----------



## Oscar Madison

My Platinum Plus AP actually expires today and I'm looking at the Sam's travel site which still has the cheaper prices. This would acutually extend my year by an extra month or so. 
I noticed there a few options for AP holders for this summer that I'd like to take advantage of for our trip.
Bring a Friend to a park for $89 plus tax and Summer Splash (unlimited Water Park visits) for $69 plus tax

P2 and I are staying 4 days at POFQ after a cruise and the original plan didn't include going to the parks, but we could, on a whim, with this deal.

If I just purchase the cheaper Platinum, can I buy the Summer Splash for myself and P2? My thinking was saving the $100 on the PP v. the P and using for the Summer splash.


----------



## Elephantay

Cant find this info- we bought 7 day tickets from UT in March, and I'd like to figure out how much it would be to change them to hoppers. Anybody know?


----------



## Robo

Elephantay said:


> Cant find this info- we bought 7 day tickets from UT in March, and I'd like to figure out how much it would be to change them to hoppers. Anybody know?



See Post #6 on the thread on which we are now posting.
Post #6 is titled, *"Cost to Upgrade Tickets"*
Pertinent sections reproduced below-
------------------------------
Ticket bought from an Authorized Reseller/Discounter:
-or-
Ticket bought as part of a WDW Resort Package:
-or-
Ticket bought at a Disney Store:
A __ Created BEFORE Feb.12,2017 - (2016) Prices HERE.
B __ Created BETWEEN Feb.12,2017 & Feb.11,2018 (2017) Prices HERE.
C __ Created BETWEEN Feb.11,2018 & Oct.16,2018. (Early 2018) Price list HERE.
D __ Created BETWEEN Oct.16,2018 and March 12, 2019. (Late 2018) (Price list unavailable.)
E __ Created ON and AFTER March 12,2019. (2019) Price list HERE.
_________________________________________

A __________
Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the 2016 Price list HERE.
Subtract that 2016 price from the current 2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT. 2018 Price list HERE.
Pay that difference price for the upgrade.

B __________
Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the 2017 Price list HERE.
Subtract that 2017 price from the current 2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT.  2018 Price list HERE.
Pay that difference price for the upgrade.

C __________
Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the early 2018 Price list HERE.
Subtract that early 2018 price from the current full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT on the current late 2018 Price list HERE.
Pay that difference price for the upgrade.

E __________
Find the full Disney current 2019 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the 2019 Price list HERE.
Subtract that 2019 price from the current full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT on the (same) 2019 Price list.
Pay that difference price for the upgrade.


----------



## VickiVM

I promise, I'm really a pretty smart cookie, but after reading through the sticky, still not quite sure what to anticipate paying next month when using my UT 5-day base ticket.  Disney will charge $439/5-day Base for the time period my son will be using the ticket.  I purchased from UT just before the price change last year in October for $393, and it appears that in this time period last year Disney sold the same ticket for $420.  So will I pay about $20 difference, or $46?  Or is other magic math applied?


----------



## Robo

VickiVM said:


> I promise, I'm really a pretty smart cookie, but after reading through the sticky, still not quite sure what to anticipate paying next month when using my UT 5-day base ticket.  Disney will charge $439/5-day Base for the time period my son will be using the ticket.  I purchased from UT just before the price change last year in October for $393, and it appears that in this time period last year Disney sold the same ticket for $420.  So will I pay about $20 difference, or $46?  Or is other magic math applied?



You won't have to pay anything extra just to _use_ an already-purchased ticket from last year.

The only time extra payment is required is if you want to upgrade/change an existing ticket.


----------



## Elephantay

Robo said:


> See Post #6 on the thread on which we are now posting.
> Post #6 is titled, *"Cost to Upgrade Tickets"*
> Pertinent sections reproduced below-
> ------------------------------
> Ticket bought from an Authorized Reseller/Discounter:
> -or-
> Ticket bought as part of a WDW Resort Package:
> -or-
> Ticket bought at a Disney Store:
> A __ Created BEFORE Feb.12,2017 - (2016) Prices HERE.
> B __ Created BETWEEN Feb.12,2017 & Feb.11,2018 (2017) Prices HERE.
> C __ Created BETWEEN Feb.11,2018 & Oct.16,2018. (Early 2018) Price list HERE.
> D __ Created BETWEEN Oct.16,2018 and March 12, 2019. (Late 2018) (Price list unavailable.)
> E __ Created ON and AFTER March 12,2019. (2019) Price list HERE.
> _________________________________________
> 
> A __________
> Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the 2016 Price list HERE.
> Subtract that 2016 price from the current 2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT. 2018 Price list HERE.
> Pay that difference price for the upgrade.
> 
> B __________
> Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the 2017 Price list HERE.
> Subtract that 2017 price from the current 2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT.  2018 Price list HERE.
> Pay that difference price for the upgrade.
> 
> C __________
> Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the early 2018 Price list HERE.
> Subtract that early 2018 price from the current full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT on the current late 2018 Price list HERE.
> Pay that difference price for the upgrade.
> 
> E __________
> Find the full Disney current 2019 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the 2019 Price list HERE.
> Subtract that 2019 price from the current full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT on the (same) 2019 Price list.
> Pay that difference price for the upgrade.


Thanks, I did see that but we fall under “D”, basically the same?


----------



## Castlequeen5

lorilclevelandrn said:


> Can u upgrade ticket to AP if included in Pkg? I was told no today by Guest Services @ MK. I’m just making sure I didn’t get the wrong answer and need to talk to someone else.
> 
> TIA


Did this ever get resolved?  We have tickets from a ticket/dining package and we're planning to upgrade to APs next month...at least we were before the increase.  I just want to make sure I'm prepared to deal with any issues, IF we actually decide to do the upgrade.


----------



## Emilysmome

OK, I've read thru about 20 pages of ticketing questions, Googled my question and even called Disney but I'm just not too trusting of some random cast members answers...especially when one said yes, that should be possible...and the other said no. 

I have a current free dining package which of course includes date based tickets. If I were to purchase an AP from Sams could the package ticket be used at a later date? (Perhaps to renew the AP once it expired?)

Christine


----------



## Robo

Elephantay said:


> Thanks, I did see that but we fall under “D”, basically the same?


The only difference would be the price.
Without a list of what your original tickets' "Disney value" was, you'll
just have to hope that the CM doing the upgrade gives you the correct value.


----------



## Robo

Castlequeen5 said:


> Did this ever get resolved?  We have tickets from a ticket/dining package and we're planning to upgrade to APs next month...at least we were before the increase.  I just want to make sure I'm prepared to deal with any issues, IF we actually decide to do the upgrade.


Depends on what you mean by "resolved."
Package tickets are basically "the same category" as buying tickets from an authorized ticket discounter.
And, discounted tickets can be upgraded to AP.


----------



## Robo

Emilysmome said:


> OK, I've read thru about 20 pages of ticketing questions, Googled my question and even called Disney but I'm just not too trusting of some random cast members answers...especially when one said yes, that should be possible...and the other said no.
> 
> I have a current free dining package which of course includes date based tickets. If I were to purchase an AP from Sams could the package ticket be used at a later date? (Perhaps to renew the AP once it expired?)


Yes. All current tickets that "expire" can have their original value applied as partial payment for future tickets.
Reproduiced below is one of the disclaimers from Disney's own current ticket pages on their official website:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Quote from https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/admission/tickets/theme-parks/

_Valid Ticket Dates_

_Tickets are nonrefundable. View Park and Attraction Information_
_*After expiration date, the price paid for a wholly unused ticket can be applied to the purchase of a new ticket with an equal or higher price.*_


----------



## Castlequeen5

Robo said:


> Yes. All current tickets that "expire" can have their original value applied as partial payment for future tickets.


In this scenario, how would the package tickets be set aside and not used?  So that the AP could be used instead.


----------



## Robo

Castlequeen5 said:


> In this scenario, how would the package tickets be set aside and not used?  So that the AP could be used instead.


One easy way...
You can create an extra "fake name" in your MDX account and after arrival, but before you go to the first park gate, transfer the tickets you wish to SAVE to under that name. Since that "person" will not be going into a park, the tickets will remain unused
until you are ready to transfer them back to a "real" name in the account.


----------



## Castlequeen5

Robo said:


> One easy way...
> You can create an extra "fake name" in your MDX account and after arrival, but before you go to the first park gate, transfer the tickets you wish to SAVE to under that name. Since that "person" will not be going into a park, the tickets will remain unused
> until you are ready to transfer them back to a "real" name in the account.


So I can transfer package tickets?  I don't know why, but I thought they were nontransferable.


----------



## Robo

Castlequeen5 said:


> So I can transfer package tickets?  I don't know why, but I thought they were nontransferable.


They can only be transferred after your check-in at your WDW resort.

Therefore:
"after arrival, but before you go to the first park gate, transfer the tickets you wish to SAVE to under that (fake) name."


----------



## Castlequeen5

Robo said:


> They can only be transferred after your check-in at your WDW resort.
> 
> Therefore:
> "after arrival, but before you go to the first park gate, transfer the tickets you wish to SAVE to under that (fake) name."


Thank you!


----------



## lanejudy

Elephantay said:


> Thanks, I did see that but we fall under “D”, basically the same?



To get a ballpark figure, calculate the upgrade based on E and then expect the actual upgrade to be slightly more.  That should give you an idea.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## L_MD

Robo said:


> Well, no.
> But, once activated, if your AP is listed to (for instance) "Expires on June 25, 2021," that AP can be used_ thru the end of the day_ on June 25, 2021.
> 
> *In general, *it is a simple matter to use any web browser and type in "How many days until June 25, 2021."
> That'll give you an instant answer.
> -------------------------------
> BTW:
> It is, right now, 737 days until June 25, 2021.
> June 19, 2019 - June 25, 2021





csmith1004 said:


> There is in the app. If you click the three lines on the bottom right then click tickets it shows. My AP voucher I linked yesterday says 365.



Thank you Robo and csmith1004!


----------



## HollyMD

I’ve tried several times in a row to simply change my tickets to a different date in MDX and keep getting an error. Will give me the option to change the TYPE from PH to PHP, but not the date. Anyone else having trouble? I know a while back, I looked at changing dates and it was gong to let me, as I know it was going to be $40. Any idea why now it won’t?


----------



## Eastern

If you buy more than one voucher for AP, can you hold them in the same MDE account til you are ready to permanently assign? Or do you have to make multiple extra accounts, one for each?


----------



## Robo

Eastern said:


> If you buy more than one voucher for AP, can you hold them in the same MDE account til you are ready to permanently assign? Or do you have to make multiple extra accounts, one for each?


You can "hold" multiple AP certificates.
They can only be activated "in-person" at WDW.


----------



## wendow

We have 6 tickets that we purchased from UCT on Mar 13, 2019. They are for mid-Aug dates. We're considering buying into DVC before we travel to WDW in Aug. and wondering if we will be able to use these tickets to upgrade to AP's at DVC membership rates.

Does anyone know if this can or cannot be done? Thanks!


----------



## Nick6300

With discounted Platinum APs bought from 3rd party retailer. They're supposed to be good until 2030. Does that mean that if you want to bank future savings on AP rate increases: 
Can you hold on to them until 2021 and then go to Guest Relations to activate them... No need to create an MDX account to store them until you go to activate? With how much these passes are, I'm scared I'm missing something... what specifically do you do to ensure they're ready to go next yr or couple of yrs please?


----------



## Robo

wendow said:


> We have 6 tickets that we purchased from UCT on Mar 13, 2019. They are for mid-Aug dates. We're considering buying into DVC before we travel to WDW in Aug. and wondering if we will be able to use these tickets to upgrade to AP's at DVC membership rates.
> 
> Does anyone know if this can or cannot be done? Thanks!



You can use the value of tickets bought from authorized ticket discounters (UT is an authorized ticket discounter) to upgrade to other tickets or APs at WDW.


----------



## Robo

Nick6300 said:


> With discounted Platinum APs bought from 3rd party retailer. They're supposed to be good until 2030. Does that mean that if you want to bank future savings on AP rate increases:
> 1. Can you hold on to them until 2021 and then go to Guest Relations to activate them...
> 2. No need to create an MDX account to store them until you go to activate?
> 3. With how much these passes are, I'm scared I'm missing something...
> 4. what specifically do you do to ensure they're ready to go next yr or couple of yrs please?


1. Yes.
2. Not a _requirement_. (But see my last remarks below.)
3. No need to be scared.
4. Don't lose them. Keep them secure.
(I, myself, WOULD connect them to an MDX account, because THEN, even if you were to
lose the actual certificates, you'd have them in an on-line file.)


----------



## wendow

Robo said:


> You can use the value of tickets bought from authorized ticket discounters (UT is an authorized ticket discounter) to upgrade to other tickets or APs at WDW.


Thank you! I was only concerned since we will be trying to upgrade to DVC AP rates.


----------



## Robo

wendow said:


> Thank you! I was only concerned since we will be trying to upgrade to DVC AP rates.


One "rule of upgrading" is that the ticket/AP to which you want to upgrade should cost the same or more than the original ticket.


----------



## Chris75

Does anyone know how AP upgrades are priced in light of the recent price increase? I recently bought Platinum passes for my family and had considered getting the Platinum Plus at the time but held off because we didn't have time to do water parks on that trip. I know I can upgrade by paying the difference between the levels but is it the difference of what I paid and the current price or the current difference between the 2 levels?


----------



## Robo

Chris75 said:


> Does anyone know how AP upgrades are priced in light of the recent price increase? I recently bought Platinum passes for my family and had considered getting the Platinum Plus at the time but held off because we didn't have time to do water parks on that trip. I know I can upgrade by paying the difference between the levels but is it the difference of what I paid and the current price or the current difference between the 2 levels?


To remain consistent with other types of ticket upgrades, the procedure that should be followed would be to charge the difference between the price for the Platinum AP that you paid originally, and the current price of the Platinum Plus AP.


----------



## Chris75

Robo said:


> To remain consistent with other types of ticket upgrades, the procedure that should be followed would be to charge the difference between the price for the Platinum AP that you paid originally, and the current price of the Platinum Plus AP.


Thank you for the reply. In that case it would be a lot cheaper for me to just buy a water park AP or individual tickets for the few days we may go.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

We have a UK package, hotel, 14 day tickets, free MM bought through WDW. The package begins on 5 September. My daughter is arriving at AKL a few days before me and wants to upgrade to an AP as she plans to return to WDW within the following 12 months. There is an option to buy an AP in the MDE app but it doesn’t give credit for her existing ticket; GS on telephone say that she cannot upgrade until on site. 
Has anyone with a UK package ticket upgraded recently? Was is easy or problematic? Did you upgrade at the hotel or elsewhere? Were you given credit for the package price of the ticket and memory maker or just the ticket? 
Will my daughter be able to upgrade on arrival or only when the tickets linked to the package become active? If I upgrade for her today, is it possible to receive a credit for the unused tickets attached to our package? Is the answer the same, if I use the Sam’s offer rather than upgrading on MDE?
Sorry for so many questions but I just want her to be prepared when ‘negotiating’ with CMs. Thank you.

Also UK 14 day tickets which are now £385 have jumped to £449 for 2020 and seem to be dynamic/date based.


----------



## NOLA_Tink

I was looking at the Florida Silver AP blackout dates and DHS looks blacked out for several months from fall through winter.  Logically, this means AP holders will not be allowed to enter DHS to see Galaxy's Edge for that entire time, correct? Is it possibly expected that the blackout dates might be lifted, such as when Toy Story Land's blackout dates were lifted?
(I sincerely apologize if this has been mentioned, but I can't seem to find it.)


----------



## Robo

Anything is possible. 
But I would not expect things to be less busy than predicted.


----------



## catfan98

I read the info in the first few posts and I want to make sure I understand correctly:  I purchased a resort/ticket package from WDW last week for this coming week 6/27-6/30 with a 3 day ticket.  We’ve decided to stay an extra day, so I can upgrade this ticket to a 4 day ticket by calling WDW before we go or I can wait and do it at a park on our first day, correct?


----------



## db24

I bought a 7 day park hopper ticket from undercover tourist in march (that has been linked to MDE account) that I am going to upgrade to a AP when I get to the parks this winter. My question is if I buy the sams club AP voucher, can I link it to my disney account and save it for use in the next few years or will it cause problems where I will be upgrading my undercover tourist ticket for this year? I am just wanting to make sure I do this correctly.


----------



## Robo

catfan98 said:


> - so I can upgrade this ticket to a 4 day ticket by calling WDW before we go or I can wait and do it at a park on our first day, correct?


Either way, yes.
Same price.


----------



## smidgy

It's been awhile since we upgraded to an annual pass.  we now have 8 day hopper waterpark and more with our package for our aug. trip with the grandkids.  hubby and I would like to upgrade our2 tickets to annual passes.   Is there any benefit to using the ticket at a park gate first before going to guest services to upgrade?  I believe in the past that was suggested to bring the value of the ticket up that days' prices.     if there is not value then we'll just go to DS the night before the kids arrive.  (3 dif/ phone CMS told me that since we are staying 2 nights room only at pop before thepackage begins with the kids we can activate our tickets at the front desk the day before the package starts)


----------



## imabeimabe

I bought an AP and linked it to myself. I checked and it shows on my account/profile. That was 2 days ago and I’ve attempted to view passholder discounts multiple times but each time I try it takes me to the page to purchase an AP. I bought the AP from Sam’s. It linked fine & will allow me to book fastpasses. Any idea how I can see room discounts?


----------



## starry_solo

imabeimabe said:


> I bought an AP and linked it to myself. I checked and it shows on my account/profile. That was 2 days ago and I’ve attempted to view passholder discounts multiple times but each time I try it takes me to the page to purchase an AP. I bought the AP from Sam’s. It linked fine & will allow me to book fastpasses. Any idea how I can see room discounts?



on the AP increase thread, there is someone that has the same issue and it hasn't been resolved.  Try logging out of MDE, clearing all cookies, and then logging back in.


----------



## Robo

imabeimabe said:


> Any idea how I can see room discounts?


Fast fix...
Call and ask about AP room discounts.


----------



## Robo

smidgy said:


> It's been awhile since we upgraded to an annual pass.  we now have 8 day hopper waterpark and more with our package for our aug. trip with the grandkids.  hubby and I would like to upgrade our2 tickets to annual passes.
> A.  Is there any benefit to using the ticket at a park gate first before going to guest services to upgrade?
> B. I believe in the past that was suggested to bring the value of the ticket up that days' prices.
> C.  if there is not value then we'll just go to DS the night before the kids arrive.  (3 dif/ phone CMS told me that
> D. since we are staying 2 nights room only at pop before thepackage begins with the kids
> we can
> activate our tickets at the front desk the day before the package starts)


A. Likely, yes.
B. But, THAT's not the case.
C. If you wait until after you've entered the first park, the option to upgrade to AP will likely appear as a choice in your MDX account (with the correct upgrade cost.)
D. Hmmmm. Doesn't sound likely. (But, anything is possible.)
Is there a reason you booked a PACKAGE with tickets and did not just buy the tickets separately?


----------



## NOLA_Tink

Thanks for your helpful response, Robo! Other than Saturdays in MK, the several months for DHS, and major holidays, are there any other blackout times that are park-specific black out days that I should be on the lookout for Silver APs? I'm nervous that I'm going to miss something important & mess up my own planning. We haven't been FL AP holders for a few years & I know lots has changed. Thanks, again!!


----------



## smidgy

Robo said:


> A. Likely, yes.
> B. But, THAT's not the case.
> C. If you wait until after you've entered the first park, the option to upgrade to AP will likely appear as a choice in your MDX account (with the correct upgrade cost.)
> D. Hmmmm. Doesn't sound likely. (But, anything is possible.)
> Is there a reason you booked a PACKAGE with tickets and did not just buy the tickets separately?



yeah. for the grandkids.  we booked a free dining bounceback when we were there in sept 2018for aug 2019: 2 rooms at pop century with free dining for us, son, DIL 4 kiddos.  we all had to have the same tickets.  my son chose 8 day hopper with water park and more.   as time went on hubby and I decided since we bought those expensive tickets with the package we should (heck, why not? lol) upgrade to AP while there and take a trip without kids in may 2020.. we rented points through a DVC friend for that.


----------



## lanejudy

smidgy said:


> we now have 8 day hopper waterpark and more with our package for our aug. trip with the grandkids. hubby and I would like to upgrade our2 tickets to annual passes.



Just be aware that if you use any of the "waterparks and more" options before the upgrade, you can only upgrade to the pricier AP which includes those options as well.  

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## CanadianPaco

Two years ago, I purchased 4d park ticket for the Canadian Resident deal - one for DH, DD and myself. DD and I will be going to WDW next Feb and will use two of the tickets. But I am going in January, staying offsite and am planning to use the third ticket. When I get there in Jan and go to guest services, will I be activating the ticket assigned to me - not the Feb reservation? Can I assume that when I get back, I can reassign DH's ticket to me for the Feb trip?


----------



## Robo

CanadianPaco said:


> Two years ago, I purchased 4d park ticket for the Canadian Resident deal - one for DH, DD and myself. DD and I will be going to WDW next Feb and will use two of the tickets. But I am going in January, staying offsite and am planning to use the third ticket. When I get there in Jan and go to guest services, will I be activating the ticket assigned to me - not the Feb reservation? Can I assume that when I get back, I can reassign DH's ticket to me for the Feb trip?


Never-used tickets can be reassigned.


----------



## smidgy

lanejudy said:


> Just be aware that if you use any of the "waterparks and more" options before the upgrade, you can only upgrade to the pricier AP which includes those options as well.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


thanks for pointing that out!! It was nice of you to take the time.. I am aware of that but many reading this may not be.   hubby and I have water park entrances left over on old 10 day water parks and more tickets we bought with the old "no expiration" option.  he has 9 entrances left.. I have 8.  we didn't want to get the "plus" this next trip but our son really wanted to take the kids to a water park and we all had to get the same ticket.  it was cheaper for him to upgrade to the "plus" than to buy water park tickets for his family 3 adults (the oldest is 10)  2 kids , plus a 2year old.(little one free).  so we agreed to "eat" the extra cost we don't need.........which led me to thinking... hhmm.. as long as we're paying for pricier tickets anyway and we don't need the water parks option we should upgrade to a premier AP.      (I wish they would let you upgrade tickets to an AP from home... 4 dif. Cms on the phone told me you have to do that in person.. I would have upgraded before the STEEP!!! increase in price.!  .. sigh


----------



## Robo

smidgy said:


> thanks for pointing that out!! It was nice of you to take the time.. I am aware of that but many reading this may not be.   hubby and I have water park entrances left over on old 10 day water parks and more tickets we bought with the old "no expiration" option.  he has 9 entrances left.. I have 8.  we didn't want to get the "plus" this next trip but our son really wanted to take the kids to a water park and we all had to get the same ticket.  it was cheaper for him to upgrade to the "plus" than to buy water park tickets for his family 3 adults (the oldest is 10)  2 kids , plus a 2year old.(little one free).  so we agreed to "eat" the extra cost we don't need.........which led me to thinking... hhmm.. as long as we're paying for pricier tickets anyway and we don't need the water parks option we should upgrade to a premier AP.      (I wish they would let you upgrade tickets to an AP from home... 4 dif. Cms on the phone told me you have to do that in person.. I would have upgraded before the STEEP!!! increase in price.!  .. sigh


You CAN upgrade from home...
EXCEPT, as you pointed out, everyone on the package must have the SAME kind of tickets... at least until check-in.
So, unless everyone on the package wants an AP
(and they don’t) you’ll have to wait until check-in and THEN anybody can choose to upgrade or not, individually.
The problem is the “package rules,” not the “upgrade rules.”


----------



## lvdis

Robo said:


> You can "hold" multiple AP certificates.
> They can only be activated "in-person" at WDW.


Hello, I've never had an AP and I'm considering buying the discounted ones through Sam's Club, but probably won't be activating for a few years. If I buy two at this time and my husband decides he doesn't want to use one, can I assign it to someone else? It looks like when I go to buy them I need to assign names to each one, so I wasn't sure how that works. Thanks!


----------



## zumfelde

I have a unused ticket for a family member who is now deceased. What are my options for this ticket. Will Disney issue a refund?


----------



## Robo

lvdis said:


> Hello, I've never had an AP and I'm considering buying the discounted ones through Sam's Club, but probably won't be activating for a few years.
> 1.  If I buy two at this time and my husband decides he doesn't want to use one, can I assign it to someone else?
> 2. It looks like when I go to buy them I need to assign names to each one, so I wasn't sure how that works. Thanks!


1. Yes.
2. Even if so, it will not matter if you decide to transfer the AP.


----------



## Robo

zumfelde said:


> I have a unused ticket for a family member who is now deceased. What are my options for this ticket. Will Disney issue a refund?


If it's an unused ticket, it does not technically "belong" to anyone, in particular.
Anyone can decide to use it.
If it is listed in a MyDIsneyExperience account, it can be transferred to anyone who is listed in that account, or who is "connected" to that account.


----------



## smidgy

Ashleyfaz said:


> Thanks. We've never been and I just noticed there wasn't a parking lot next to the building. We will just keep our original reservation. Thanks again!





Robo said:


> You CAN upgrade from home...
> EXCEPT, as you pointed out, everyone on the package must have the SAME kind of tickets... at least until check-in.
> So, unless everyone on the package wants an AP
> (and they don’t) you’ll have to wait until check-in and THEN anybody can choose to upgrade or not, individually.
> The problem is the “package rules,” not the “upgrade rules.”


  hmm strange.  a few years back we had 2 day tickets left over from a free dining package. we were staying at poly on rented points and I could only make fast passes for 2 days.    I wanted to upgrade to an AP from home but disney wouldn't let me.  I ended up upgrading to 10 day tickets from home so I could make FP, then upgrading those at guest relations to an AP when we got there


----------



## JJ2017

Here are my new questions of the day!  We need to purchase by August 10th for a family trip that is attached to my husbands convention, but we have no idea if we will be offered convention rate tickets:

1.  My father is going to purchase our two kids 3 day Florida Resident Park Hopper Tickets.  Hopefully by proving Florida Residency online.  He will not be coming on the trip.  I have in writing from Disney that he doesn't have to show up in person to confirm residency, but I will have to go to GR to show the connection on my MDE.  We are considering upgrading these to Florida Resident Silver passes.  What is the last day we can make that upgrade?

2.  I have to bite the bullet and purchase myself and my husband 3 day park hopper tickets b/c hubby refuses to ask if he will get convention tickets.  I will search for the best price and pull the trigger.  What should I do if we are offered convention tickets after the fact and the convention tickets are cheaper?

3.  I'm thinking of upgrading my 3 day ticket to an annual pass, but again, only once we are there in the parks.  If we wind up getting convention tickets, should i use those for the trip and use those to upgrade to the AP?  

I'm so confused!


----------



## Suejacken

This was probably addressed previously but I couldn’t find it. I am upgrading to an annual pass when I go this week because I have a long trip in November. I was just wondering if I could pay for the upgrade by using gift cards and a credit card. Thanks in advance for any information


----------



## Robo

smidgy said:


> hmm strange.  a few years back we had 2 day tickets left over from a free dining package. we were staying at poly on rented points and I could only make fast passes for 2 days.    I wanted to upgrade to an AP from home but disney wouldn't let me.  I ended up upgrading to 10 day tickets from home so I could make FP, then upgrading those at guest relations to an AP when we got there


We can't really rely on what happened "a few years back" as things change all the time.
And otherwise, what the CM on the phone will or won't do can be based on the knowledge level and skills of exactly who you get when you call. (And, the number of times that you call.)


----------



## Robo

Suejacken said:


> This was probably addressed previously but I couldn’t find it. I am upgrading to an annual pass when I go this week because I have a long trip in November.
> *I was just wondering if I could pay for the upgrade by using gift cards and a credit card. *


Yes.


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> Here are my new questions of the day!  We need to purchase by August 10th for a family trip that is attached to my husbands convention, but we have no idea if we will be offered convention rate tickets:
> 
> 1.  My father is going to purchase our two kids 3 day Florida Resident Park Hopper Tickets.  Hopefully by proving Florida Residency online.
> 1a. He will not be coming on the trip.  I have in writing from Disney that he doesn't have to show up in person to confirm residency,
> 1b. but I will have to go to GR to show the connection on my MDE.
> 1c. We are considering upgrading these to Florida Resident Silver passes.
> 1d. What is the last day we can make that upgrade?
> 
> 2.  I have to bite the bullet and purchase myself and my husband 3 day park hopper tickets b/c hubby refuses to ask if he will get convention tickets.  I will search for the best price and pull the trigger.  What should I do if we are offered convention tickets after the fact and the convention tickets are cheaper?
> 
> 3.  I'm thinking of upgrading my 3 day ticket to an annual pass, but again, only once we are there in the parks.
> 3a. If we wind up getting convention tickets, should i use those for the trip and use those to upgrade to the AP?


1a. MIGHT prove to be problematic.
1b. What did "Disney" say that process would be?
1c. Again, MIGHT prove to be problematic.
1d. If they will allow the upgrade, you have until close-of-business ON the same day
that you use the tickets' last asset.
2. You can SAVE the new, unused tickets for future use or to help buy new tickets at the time of your future trip.
3a. You can. (Many convention tickets can be upgraded.) But, there is no monetary "advantage" in upgrading convention tickets, as you would only be
given the amount you originally paid for those tickets in the AP upgrade.
AND, if the convention tickets include any Water Park entries and you USE any of the Water Park entries,
you can only upgrade to an AP that includes Water Park entries.

OTOH, if you buy discounted tickets from an authorized discounter (like UT, ParkSavers, BoardwalkTickets, etc.) you will get to "keep" whatever discount you got with the original tickets
if you decide to upgrade.


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> 1a. MIGHT prove to be problematic.
> 1b. What did "Disney" say that process would be?
> 1c. Again, MIGHT prove to be problematic.
> 1d. If they will allow the upgrade, you have until close-of-business ON the same day
> that you use the tickets' last asset.
> 2. You can SAVE the new, unused tickets for future use or to help buy new tickets at the time of your future trip.
> 3a. You can. (Many convention tickets can be upgraded.) But, there is no monetary "advantage" in upgrading convention tickets, as you would only be
> given the amount you originally paid for those tickets in the AP upgrade.
> AND, if the convention tickets include any Water Park entries and you USE any of the Water Park entries,
> you can only upgrade to an AP that includes Water Park entries.
> 
> OTOH, if you buy discounted tickets from an authorized discounter (like UT, ParkSavers, BoardwalkTickets, etc.) you will get to "keep" whatever discount you got with the original tickets
> if you decide to upgrade.


Thank you - I will post back here once we find out for sure if we are getting convention tickets to figure out the better plan.  Thank you for explaining that if we use the Water Park entitlement, we could only upgrade to an AP with Water Parks.

Disney said this when I inquired about my dad NOT showing up at GR once residency was verified online:
"You will just need to verify the My Disney Experience® account that the tickets were purchased such as the email address and mailing address. It will also be a good idea to have the confirmation email and credit card details."

What do you make of that?


----------



## Suejacken

Robo said:


> Yes.


Thank you so much. I appreciate it


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> Disney said this when I inquired about my dad NOT showing up at GR once residency was verified online:
> "You will just need to verify the My Disney Experience® account that the tickets were purchased such as the email address and mailing address. It will also be a good idea to have the confirmation email and credit card details."
> 
> What do you make of that?


I can't verify or deny that, but it would be an iffy proposition in practice, as there
would be no photo ID and no guarantee that the CMs would honor the "instructions"
that you were given.
Might work just fine.
Might not.
What happens if "not?"
I figure that if they won't honor the FL Resident status (without the actual "resident")
they would likely just have you pay the difference up to the non-resident price for
3-day Hoppers.

The PURPOSE of the FL Resident being able to buy discounted tickets for
underage kids is so that the kids can enjoy WDW along WITH the FL resident.
It is pushing the situation to allow the FL resident to just buy a slew of tickets 
for kids at lower-cost... without the presence of the resident.
Hence, the long-standing rule of the FL resident showing ID at the time
of the first use of the kids tickets.
But, if they do allow it... you're good.


----------



## Oscar Madison

I have a AP that expired, but it is still listed in MDE with an expiration date of last week.  
I bought a Sam's voucher.  If I load the voucher to my same name and MDE account, am I okay?  I don't plan to use at the gate in the near future.
I just don't want it to think it's a renewal and then the clock would start ticking.

Thank you


----------



## Robo

Oscar Madison said:


> I have a AP that expired, but it is still listed in MDE with an expiration date of last week.
> I bought a Sam's voucher.  If I load the voucher to my same name and MDE account, am I okay?  I don't plan to use at the gate in the near future.
> I just don't want it to think it's a renewal and then the clock would start ticking.
> 
> Thank you



If there is any doubt (and with the MDX infamous I.T. record, there may BE a doubt) I'd just not load the Sam's certificate, yet.
(Why tempt fate if you don't have to?)


----------



## Oscar Madison

Robo said:


> If there is any doubt (and with the MDX infamous I.T. record, there may BE a doubt) I'd just not load the Sam's certificate, yet.
> (Why tempt fate if you don't have to?)


How long should I wait, until my old AP disappears?  If so, how long will that take?
Thank you


----------



## Robo

Oscar Madison said:


> How long should I wait, until my old AP disappears?  If so, how long will that take?
> Thank you


The window to renew an expired AP is 30 days following the expiration date.
And, BTW, with the terrible track record of how tickets appear (and disappear) in MDX,
I'd not put a tremendous amount of stock in what "shows" (or not) in your account at any given time.


----------



## Oscar Madison

Robo said:


> The window to renew an expired AP is 30 days following the expiration date.


I'm going to follow your advice!  Thank you

From what I've been reading, am I correct in thinking that once my voucher is loaded I can get AP room discounts, even though I haven't been to the gate to activate yet?


----------



## Robo

Oscar Madison said:


> I'm going to follow your advice!  Thank you
> 
> From what I've been reading, am I correct in thinking that once my voucher is loaded I can get AP room discounts, even though I haven't been to the gate to activate yet?


You do NOT NEED to have an AP or AP voucher at ALL in order to book an AP room.

You can book the room, and just buy the AP (or activate a previously-purchased voucher) after you arrive at WDW on that trip.

To find out if there are/will be AP rooms for an upcoming trip...
Call WDW and ask, and/or go to the DISboard's "Resorts" Forum.


----------



## gifmar

Hello,  
1.  I have two 1 day park hopper tickets that I received when I turned in two 5 day no expiration passes, each with an unused day, from 1996.  I did this exchange at the guest services window at the Magic Kingdom.  I would like to upgrade each of them to a 3 day park hopper plus for my son and daughter-in-law.   Can they be upgraded or are they some special ticket that can only be used as a 1 day park hopper?  I have confirmed they are a *1 day park hopper no expiration ticket.*
2. Has there been any reports that guest services has added fast passes to a *bring a friend ticket* to match the annual passholder fast passes?


----------



## Oscar Madison

Robo said:


> You do NOT NEED to have an AP or AP voucher at ALL in order to book an AP room.
> 
> You can book the room, and just buy the AP (or activate a previously-purchased voucher) after you arrive at WDW on that trip.
> 
> To find out if there are/will be AP rooms for an upcoming trip...
> Call WDW and ask, and/or go to the DISboard's "Resorts" Forum.


Okay, perfect. I'm trying to understand why they would allow someone to book the AP discount without an AP.  
Does one have to activate the voucher before check in or they charge the going rate?


----------



## Robo

Oscar Madison said:


> Okay, perfect. I'm trying to understand why they would allow someone to book the AP discount without an AP.
> Does one have to activate the voucher before check in or they charge the going rate?


They are only concerned that you have an AP to STAY in the resort.
A lot of guests don't (or used to not) have an AP until they get to WDW for their trip.
(This is legacy from back well before guests needed to purchase their tickets in advance.)

If you DON'T buy the AP, they simply bill you for the full (non-AP discount) room cost.

It has been this way for a very long time.


----------



## Robo

gifmar said:


> Hello,
> 1.  I have two 1 day park hopper tickets that I received when I turned in two 5 day no expiration passes, each with an unused day, from 1996.  I did this exchange at the guest services window at the Magic Kingdom.  I would like to upgrade each of them to a 3 day park hopper plus for my son and daughter-in-law.   Can they be upgraded or are they some special ticket that can only be used as a 1 day park hopper?  I have confirmed they are a *1 day park hopper no expiration ticket.*
> 2. Has there been any reports that guest services has added fast passes to a *bring a friend ticket* to match the annual passholder fast passes?


1. I have a strong feeling that you won't be allowed to do any upgrades or modifications on these tickets.
That's because they were the result of trading in tickets that were not eligible to be upgraded in their previous form. (Partially-used non-expiring tickets could not be upgraded over 14-days from their first use.) But, you can certainly "ask nicely."

2. I'm not sure what you're asking.
Do you mean would they MATCH the already-booked FP's made previously by the AP holder?
That would be a VERY unusual situation. Almost never done.


----------



## SWLeia

Okay..here goes my question that I tried looking up first so I'm sorry if it's a repeat.  I've never had an AP before. My dates booked and paid for using pin through disney direct. Aug 10 thru 22 Aug 9 day park hopper. Question(s)can I call and upgrade to AP? Or do I need to wait until I arrive at park?  I only am considering for potential  Star Wars preview.


----------



## Robo

SWLeia said:


> My dates booked and paid for using pin through disney direct. Aug 10 thru 22 Aug 9 day park hopper.
> 1. can I call and upgrade to AP?
> 2. Or do I need to wait until I arrive at park?


1. You can call and ask. There is no reason they could not upgrade in advance,
2. Or, you can certainly do that.
Not much difference between doing this "now" or "then" unless there happens to be ANOTHER
AP price increase (which, based on there just having been an increase  about 10 days ago, seems unlikley.)


----------



## hiroMYhero

lorilclevelandrn said:


> How does this work? Will her name be tied to the AP or can she pick it up for me and I activate @ later date in my name?


She can email the certificate to you and you link the voucher number to your MDX account. 

When you go to the parks, activate your AP before you enter your first park.


----------



## mousefan73

So I read that the validity of tickets is for the lenght of the package or the validity rule which ever is longer. Long story short we have a split stay with a cruise in the middle. Our package is the start where we have 4 nights resort and got a 10 day ticket. We only need 7 or 8 days but by buying the 10 day we spread our tickets out until post cruise. I just got an email from WDW confirming this:

"The start date of a ticket that is part of a package is always the arrival date for your resort stay, however the ticket will not start until the first day you activate it.  Once activate you will have 14 days from the first use to use the ticket.  We hope you have a magical visit!   "

Can anyone confirm that yes you can start your tickets later than your package start date? I believe them and will take a copy of the email with me. 

This is awesome as our package start date is a MNSSHP night.. So if we do this and wait until next day to activate, this means we can spread our tickets validity out until our last day.. we had thought the last day we have no tickets.


----------



## Robo

mousefan73 said:


> So I read that the validity of tickets is for the lenght of the package or the validity rule which ever is longer. Long story short we have a split stay with a cruise in the middle. Our package is the start where we have 4 nights resort and got a 10 day ticket. We only need 7 or 8 days but by buying the 10 day we spread our tickets out until post cruise. I just got an email from WDW confirming this:
> 
> "The start date of a ticket that is part of a package is always the arrival date for your resort stay, however the ticket will not start until the first day you activate it.  Once activate you will have 14 days from the first use to use the ticket.  We hope you have a magical visit!   "
> 
> Can anyone confirm that yes you can start your tickets later than your package start date? I believe them and will take a copy of the email with me.
> 
> This is awesome as our package start date is a MNSSHP night.. So if we do this and wait until next day to activate, this means we can spread our tickets validity out until our last day.. we had thought the last day we have no tickets.


In general...
Is there some reason that you are booking your tickets as "part of your package?"
If you buy stand-alone tickets, they won't "start" until the date that YOU choose
when you order them.


----------



## mousefan73

Robo said:


> In general...
> Is there some reason that you are booking your tickets as "part of your package?"
> If you buy stand-alone tickets, they won't "start" until the date that YOU choose
> when you order them.


Free dining.


----------



## lanejudy

mousefan73 said:


> Can anyone confirm that yes you can start your tickets later than your package start date?



Did you purchase the “flexible” option?  If not, I honestly don’t trust what you were told.  The ticket use-window ticker starts with the ticket start date, and I believe that corresponds to the check-in date for package tickets.  The “flexible” option will allow your ticket window to begin on first use regardless of package dates, and last for 14 days.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## SWLeia

Robo said:


> 1. You can call and ask. There is no reason they could not upgrade in advance,
> 2. Or, you can certainly do that.
> Not much difference between doing this "now" or "then" unless there happens to be ANOTHER
> AP price increase (which, based on there just having been an increase  about 10 days ago, seems unlikley.)


Hi Thank you. I did call to add my flight info for magical  express so I asked and this CM told me I had to do it at guest services. If I need to call again I am going to inquire just to see if I get same answer.


----------



## TI double-GUH ER

Hi, I'm sorry if this has already been answered but I looked through the sticky and I'm still not sure of the answer.
I currently have a trip booked through a travel agent that includes tickets and hotel.  The tickets are park hoppers, and are for all 4 members of the party.  I am considering getting an AP just for me - not for everyone.
So - can I purchase the AP voucher through someplace other than the travel agent?  If I do so will Disney still be able to refund me the amount I spent on the park hopper when I activate the AP at the parks?  Or do I have to pay full price for the AP by purchasing it through Disney when I arrive?

I don't want to cancel my ticket through the travel agent, as we've already made FP reservations - but I don't want to pay for an extra ticket I can't use.  I'm also hoping to take advantage of a deal that make the AP cheaper.  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

TI double-GUH ER said:


> Hi, I'm sorry if this has already been answered but I looked through the sticky and I'm still not sure of the answer.
> I currently have a trip booked through a travel agent that includes tickets and hotel.  The tickets are park hoppers, and are for all 4 members of the party.  I am considering getting an AP just for me - not for everyone.
> So - can I purchase the AP voucher through someplace other than the travel agent?  If I do so will Disney still be able to refund me the amount I spent on the park hopper when I activate the AP at the parks?  Or do I have to pay full price for the AP by purchasing it through Disney when I arrive?
> 
> I don't want to cancel my ticket through the travel agent, as we've already made FP reservations - but I don't want to pay for an extra ticket I can't use.  I'm also hoping to take advantage of a deal that make the AP cheaper.  Thanks!


At some point early-on in your WDW trip (1st day would be good,)
go to any Guest Relations or ticket booth and upgrade to AP.
(Yes, you'll pay "full price.")

The better way to save money on an AP is to purchase a discounted ticket from an
authorized WDW ticket seller (like UndercoverTourist.com or ParkSavers.com or BoardwalkTicketing.com, or many more.)
Choose a ticket that has the highest DISCOUNT (likely that ticket will have 9-10 days w/Hopper on on it.)
THEN, upgrade to AP from that ticket and still KEEP the savings you got when you bought the discounted ticket.
After you attached that discounted ticket your MDX account you could cancel the ticket you have through the TA. Your FPs will remain.

If it is required that ALL guests on your package must have the "same kind of ticket,"
you could buy ALL guests tickets from the discounter.
Then, the WDW reservation should be made "room-only."

One more serious consideration is...
do you know what "kind" of tickets the TA is offering?
Not *all* tickets can be upgraded.


----------



## TraceySavannah

Ty


----------



## StaciMay

I haven't upgraded/bridged the new date based tickets (only the old MYW), so I am looking for some clarity.  We are going to WDW in July for 4 days, then going again in October for 6 days.  Will I be able to bridge the  UCT date based 10 day park hopper ticket (has the most savings) to an AP?  I am just wanting some reassurance before I buy a ticket with so many more days than I will actually use during this July trip.   Thanks!!


----------



## dishguy1977

So we have 4 adult and 1 child 2 Day Park Hopper Plus tickets that were purchased as part of a package in 2017 that we never used as we bought them for free dining and already had 5 day Canadian resident tickets.  They expired this past January 14, 2019 and from what I understand we can exchange them for new tickets and we will be credited the price we paid.  We would like to get the exact same tickets which show on the website as costing a total of $1775.90 (333.50 x 5 plus tax starting Aug.3). From what I can find online the 2017 price for 2 Day Park Hopper Plus is $274 for adults and $262 for kids. So we should be credited for 4 adult x $274 and 1 kids at $262 which equals $1358 - not sure if this includes tax. Does this really mean it’s going to cost me $1775.90 - $1358 = $417.90 for the exact same tickets??  If the 2017 prices I have are not including tax it would be $1775.90 - $1446.27 = $329.63 which still seems ridiculous. Is this really correct?


----------



## Robo

StaciMay said:


> Will I be able to bridge the  UCT date based 10 day park hopper ticket (has the most savings) to an AP?


Yes.
See Post #6 in the thread on which we are now posting.


----------



## Robo

dishguy1977 said:


> So we have 4 adult and 1 child 2 Day Park Hopper Plus tickets that were purchased as part of a package in 2017 that we never used as we bought them for free dining and already had 5 day Canadian resident tickets.  They expired this past January 14, 2019 and from what I understand
> A. we can exchange them for new tickets and we will be credited the price we paid.
> B. We would like to get the exact same tickets which show on the website as costing a total of $1775.90 (333.50 x 5 plus tax starting Aug.3).
> From what I can find online the 2017 price for 2 Day Park Hopper Plus is
> C. $274 for adults and
> D. $262 for kids. So we should be credited for 4 adult x $274 and 1 kids at $262 which equals $1358 - not sure if this includes tax. Does this really mean it’s going to cost me $1775.90 - $1358 = $417.90 for the exact same tickets??
> E. If the 2017 prices I have are not including tax it would be $1775.90 - $1446.27 = $329.63 which still seems ridiculous.
> F. Is this really correct?


A. You can use their original "Disney price" toward buying new, current tickets.
B. I will assume that you are quoting the current prices correctly.
C. $291.81 w/tax.
D. $279.03 w/tax.
E. This equation is the correct situation.
F. If your numbers quoted in "B" are correct, then yes.


----------



## dishguy1977

Thanks Robo!  That seems like an insane price increase over 2 years but not much I can do about it!  Is there any way to exchange the tickets ahead of time so we can get Fastpasses 30 days out or do we have to do it in person when we get to Florida? Are the prices at the gate the same as online or will it be more?

Also, as of right now the expired tickets still show in the MDE app but not if I login through a browser. We also have the linked plastic cards and Magicbands for the tickets. I’m worried about the tickets not showing up in the system or something along those lines. Should I be concerned?



Robo said:


> A. You can use their original "Disney price" toward buying new, current tickets.
> B. I will assume that you are quoting the current prices correctly.
> C. $291.81 w/tax.
> D. $279.03 w/tax.
> E. This equation is the correct situation.
> F. If your numbers quoted in "B" are correct, then yes.


----------



## Robo

dishguy1977 said:


> Thanks Robo!
> 1. That seems like an insane price increase over 2 years but not much I can do about it!
> 2. Is there any way to exchange the tickets ahead of time so we can get Fastpasses 30 days out or do we have to do it in person when we get to Florida?
> 3. Are the prices at the gate the same as online or will it be more?
> 
> Also, as of right now the expired tickets still show in the MDE app but not if I login through a browser. We also have the linked plastic cards and Magicbands for the tickets.
> 4. I’m worried about the tickets not showing up in the system or something along those lines. Should I be concerned?


1. The way of Disney, these days...
2. I've not heard of anyone being able to do this process in advance. (But, you can call and ask nicely.)
3. This process (similar to "upgrading") would be done at any Guest Relations or ticket booth, but it would not be considered the same as buying tickets "at the gate,"
so the costs we discussed above would be what you'd pay at Disney Springs or outside a theme park gate.
4. No more than any other possible "glitch" to which MDX is prone.


----------



## TI double-GUH ER

Robo said:


> At some point early-on in your WDW trip (1st day would be good,)
> go to any Guest Relations or ticket booth and upgrade to AP.
> (Yes, you'll pay "full price.")
> 
> The better way to save money on an AP is to purchase a discounted ticket from an
> authorized WDW ticket seller (like UndercoverTourist.com or ParkSavers.com or BoardwalkTicketing.com, or many more.)
> Choose a ticket that has the highest DISCOUNT (likely that ticket will have 9-10 days w/Hopper on on it.)
> THEN, upgrade to AP from that ticket and still KEEP the savings you got when you bought the discounted ticket.
> After you attached that discounted ticket your MDX account you could cancel the ticket you have through the TA. Your FPs will remain.
> 
> If it is required that ALL guests on your package must have the "same kind of ticket,"
> you could buy ALL guests tickets from the discounter.
> Then, the WDW reservation should be made "room-only."
> 
> One more serious consideration is...
> do you know what "kind" of tickets the TA is offering?
> Not *all* tickets can be upgraded.



Thank you!
I am fairly certain that we just have regular park hopper tickets - not convention tickets or anything like that.  So it should be upgradeable.  I don't know if everyone has to have the same kind of ticket.  I don't remember seeing that anywhere.  We don't have the dining plan if that matters, and we aren't booked as any kind of special group or deal - just the regular Disney summer discount.  

I'm trying to justify the price of the annual pass, and it's harder to do with the price increase.  (I might be back for a second (work related) trip in a few months, but I won't know for sure until after we get back from this trip - so I'm sort of trying to hedge my bets.)  

I guess I'm not understanding what you're telling me though - I could buy a second ticket now through Undercover Tourist, then upgrade it to an AP at the parks - then cancel the ticket I currently have through the TA.  But by the time I arrive at Disney, I will have paid in full for the ticket through the TA.  I must be missing something because that seems like I'm just paying twice for the tickets... or would Disney refund the $ I paid for the cancelled ticket at that point?   Also - it looks like that would save me about $70 off the cost of the AP.  Or is my math completely off?
(Sorry if I'm just totally missing it...)


----------



## Robo

TI double-GUH ER said:


> I guess I'm not understanding what you're telling me though - I could buy a second ticket now through Undercover Tourist, then upgrade it to an AP at the parks - then cancel the ticket I currently have through the TA.  But by the time I arrive at Disney, I will have paid in full for the ticket through the TA.  I must be missing something because that seems like I'm just paying twice for the tickets... or would Disney refund the $ I paid for the cancelled ticket at that point?   Also - it looks like that would save me about $70 off the cost of the AP.  Or is my math completely off?
> (Sorry if I'm just totally missing it...)


You would FIRST need to buy the new discounted tickets and put them on your MDX account.
Then, as soon as that's done, cancel your current tickets (well before your trip.)
(You said you had a "package" and any part of a "package" can be modified in advance 
of your trip, given enough lead time.)
Have the TA fix this for you.
If the TA can't, or it's too close to your trip...
it's a "live and learn" situation, I guess.

Have a great trip!


----------



## maranara

Sorry if these have been answered before, but I have a couple of questions about buying tickets. We arrive on a Saturday but our first park day won't be until Sunday. If we make our first day for tickets on Sunday, will that affect our FP+ day or is that pre-determined by our resort arrival date? (we already have the resort booked and the FP+ day). It saves us a little bit of money to start the tickets on Sunday, but I would rather have the extra day on the FP+ booking. 

I'm also wondering if there's an advantage to waiting a few more months to see if there will be a discount package offered for January (right now we have a room only reservation but could change it to a package if there's a good discount) or if we should go ahead and buy our tickets now because who knows when prices will go up. THANKS!


----------



## Robo

maranara said:


> Sorry if these have been answered before, but I have a couple of questions about buying tickets. We arrive on a Saturday but our first park day won't be until Sunday.
> 1. If we make our first day for tickets on Sunday, will that affect our FP+ day
> 2. or is that pre-determined by our resort arrival date? (we already have the resort booked and the FP+ day). It saves us a little bit of money to start the tickets on Sunday, but I would rather have the extra day on the FP+ booking.
> 
> 3. I'm also wondering if there's an advantage to waiting a few more months to see if there will be a discount package offered for January (right now we have a room only reservation but could change it to a package if there's a good discount) or if we should go ahead and buy our tickets now because who knows when prices will go up. THANKS!


1. No.

2. Yes.

3.





Have a great trip!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Shir Kahn said:


> I just went to renew our annual passes.  I had no problems with mine, but my wife's says it's not eligible to renew.  It's the same pass (platinum), with the same renewal date and obviously the same expiration date.  I don't get it....


Does she have her own MDX account? You’d then have to renew from her account, not yours.


----------



## wdwrule

Question about getting new magicbands at the parks.  I checked Post #1 on the magicband thread and it seems that we can use our complimentary color bands that were recently mailed to us since we purchased a package/staying onsite and can also purchase 'premium' bands in the parks and have a CM link our vacation data to them.   Is this commonly a flawless procedure?  I am just afraid that Memory Maker, FP, Room Key, etc. might be glitchy on the newly purchased-in-parks band.


----------



## hiroMYhero

wdwrule said:


> Question about getting new magicbands at the parks.  I checked Post #1 on the magicband thread and it seems that we can use our complimentary color bands that were recently mailed to us since we purchased a package/staying onsite and can also purchase 'premium' bands in the parks and have a CM link our vacation data to them.   Is this commonly a flawless procedure?  I am just afraid that Memory Maker, FP, Room Key, etc. might be glitchy on the newly purchased-in-parks band.


No info goes onto the MB.

MBs will be linked to your MDX Profiles and will provide the link to all data in your account. You won’t lose any info - you’ll just gain new MBs.


----------



## wdwrule

hiroMYhero said:


> No info goes onto the MB.
> 
> MBs will be linked to your MDX Profiles and will provide the link to all data in your account. You won’t lose any info - you’ll just gain new MBs.


Perfect thanks!


----------



## gatorlisa

Question about the Florida resident special ticket offers. They are usually offered with the option of 3 or 4 days. For example, the current "Get Your Ears On" offer for tickets good through 8/28/2019. With those tickets, can you add days to them at a FL resident rate? For example, my parents, who are Florida residents, are going on a trip with the rest of the family. They probably need 5-6 days of admission. The Silver pass is an option obviously, but if they were to get the 4 day FL resident ticket, would they be able to add a day or two at a FL resident rate? Or would they have to pay the difference between their 4 day FL resident ticket and a regular (non-FL resident) 5-6 day ticket?


----------



## Criickette

Is there any way to view unused date specific tickets that have expired?  They disappeared from my MDE.


----------



## Robo

Criickette said:


> Is there any way to view unused date specific tickets that have expired?  They disappeared from my MDE.


Try using the MyDisneyExperience website via your web browser.
Try restarting your computer.
Try using the MyDisneyExperience App.
Try reinstalling the MyDisneyExperience App.


----------



## Criickette

Robo said:


> Try using the MyDisneyExperience website via your web browser.
> Try restarting your computer.
> Try using the MyDisneyExperience App.
> Try reinstalling the MyDisneyExperience App.


Thanks, tried all of this and nothing. When I called, they said it was normal to not see it on my end since it is expired but I can still call to upgrade them?!  Just doesn’t seem right.


----------



## Robo

Criickette said:


> Thanks, tried all of this and nothing. When I called, they said it was normal to not see it on my end since it is expired but I can still call to upgrade them?!  Just doesn’t seem right.


I've not heard that you can CALL to upgrade expired tickets.
I know that you can do so IN-PERSON at WDW.

Otherwise, I'm not sure that you are not supposed to be able to "see" expired unused tickets
in your MDX account. (I just don't know, one way or the other.)

But, I would not just take the word of a random Phone CM.
If you did not call
WDW Ticketing
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
I would definitely do that.

After all...
If a guest cannot SEE expired, unused tickets in MDX,
how are they supposed to know what expired, unused tickets
that they have?


----------



## Criickette

Robo said:


> I've not heard that you can CALL to upgrade expired tickets.
> I know that you can do so IN-PERSON at WDW.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm not sure that you are not supposed to be able to "see" expired unused tickets
> in your MDX account. (I just don't know, one way or the other.)
> 
> But, I would not just take the word of a random Phone CM.
> If you did not call
> WDW Ticketing
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
> I would definitely do that.
> 
> After all...
> If a guest cannot SEE expired, unused tickets in MDX,
> how are they supposed to know what expired, unused tickets
> that they have?



My thoughts exactly!  I will call tomorrow. Thank you!


----------



## Isabelle12345

Can you upgrade a flexible-date two-day base ticket to a fixed date 5-day hopper? I just don’t  Want to pay the flexible date up charge for all extra days...
Or can you upgrade to an AP by calling?
I also know I can use that money on another ticket when it’s expired, but I don’t know how that would work since I started with a one-day fixes date to a two day fixed date and then added the flexible date option... so I don’t have just one email confirmation but 3!


----------



## Robo

Isabelle12345 said:


> 1. Can you upgrade a flexible-date two-day base ticket to a fixed date 5-day hopper? I just don’t  Want to pay the flexible date up charge for all extra days...
> 2. Or can you upgrade to an AP by calling?
> 3. I also know I can use that money on another ticket when it’s expired, but I don’t know how that would work since I started with a one-day fixes date to a two day fixed date and then added the flexible date option... so I don’t have just one email confirmation but 3!


1. An "upgrade" is defined by Disney as trading from one ticket to another ticket that costs more than the first ticket.
2. Calling? Maybe.
In-person? Yes.
Your "trade-in value" would be for the regular price (on the date that you upgraded) of the last ticket to which you upgraded.
(From your info, it looks like that would be a "two-day, flexible date" ticket.)


----------



## LauraLea

I read thru the 1st page of this thread, but did not find an answer to my question.

I need to upgrade our Weekday Select tickets to a Silver ticket.  They do not expire until Jan 2020.  Do both my DH and I have to show up at the ticket window to do this?  We are going to California Grill 7/3 for dinner and not bringing his scooter.  I thought I would make the trek over to MK and do this without him if possible.

Thanks for your help and this awesome thread.

Laura


----------



## SarahC97

When you bridge to APs, do you have to use the tickets you're bridging before you can upgrade? We're arriving next Monday and we want to bridge our 7-day hoppers to APs. Can we do that at Port Orleans Riverside when we check in or do we need to wait and do it inside of the park (we're going to MK on arrival day)? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

LauraLea said:


> I read thru the 1st page of this thread, but did not find an answer to my question.
> 
> I need to upgrade our Weekday Select tickets to a Silver ticket.  They do not expire until Jan 2020.  Do both my DH and I have to show up at the ticket window to do this?  We are going to California Grill 7/3 for dinner and not bringing his scooter.  I thought I would make the trek over to MK and do this without him if possible.
> 
> Thanks for your help and this awesome thread.
> 
> Laura


For "activation" of a new AP, all adults need to be present at the window and show a legal photo ID.


----------



## Robo

SarahC97 said:


> 1. When you bridge to APs, do you have to use the tickets you're bridging before you can upgrade?
> We're arriving next Monday and we want to bridge our 7-day hoppers to APs.
> 2. Can we do that at Port Orleans Riverside when we check in or do we need to wait and do it inside of the park (we're going to MK on arrival day)? Thanks!


1. Nope. 
However, as far as I can determine, if you DO use a ticket to go into a park, as soon as you do, the option to Upgrade to AP will appear in your MDX account, and you can do the upgrade (at the correct price) right from your MDX.
2. You can ask... but I don't like the odds of a CM at a resort being familiar with the correct procedure and price for upgrading to AP.


----------



## SarahC97

Robo said:


> 1. Nope.
> However, as far as I can determine, if you DO use a ticket to go into a park, as soon as you do, the option to Upgrade to AP will appear in your MDX account, and you can do the upgrade (at the correct price) right from your MDX.
> 2. You can ask... but I don't like the odds of a CM at a resort being familiar with the correct procedure and price for upgrading to AP.


Ah, thanks Robo!


----------



## Isabelle12345

Robo said:


> 1. An "upgrade" is defined by Disney as trading from one ticket to another ticket that costs more than the first ticket.
> 2. Calling? Maybe.
> In-person? Yes.
> Your "trade-in value" would be for the regular price (on the date that you upgraded) of the last ticket to which you upgraded.
> (From your info, it looks like that would be a "two-day, flexible date" ticket.)


Thanks!


----------



## db24

I bought a 7 day park hopper ticket from undercover tourist in march (that has been linked to my Disney account) that I am going to upgrade to a AP when I get to the parks in December. I recently bought one of the sams club AP vouchers to use in the future and have not linked it to my disney account because I was worried it would cause issues when I upgrade my park hopper ticket. Would it be ok to go ahead and link the AP voucher to my disney account or should I wait until I upgrade my park hopper ticket?


----------



## Robo

db24 said:


> I bought a 7 day park hopper ticket from undercover tourist in march (that has been linked to my Disney account) that I am going to upgrade to a AP when I get to the parks in December. I recently bought one of the sams club AP vouchers to use in the future and have not linked it to my disney account because I was worried it would cause issues when I upgrade my park hopper ticket.
> 1. Would it be ok to go ahead and link the AP voucher to my disney account
> 2. or should I wait until I upgrade my park hopper ticket?


1. You CAN, but...
2. Put the Sam's certificate in a very safe place, and wait.
No need to tempt the fate of the glitchy MDX if you don't have to.


----------



## shoreward

I just tried to upgrade 5 day PH for AP renewal.  Ticket was purchased from UT  on 10/1518 for $458.33.  CM said value of ticket was $447.18, tax incl.  I declined.  What do Ido-I need to renew today.


----------



## Robo

shoreward said:


> I just tried to upgrade 5 day PH for AP renewal.
> A. Ticket was purchased from UT  on 10/1518
> B. for $458.33.
> C. CM said value of ticket was $447.18, tax incl.  I declined.
> D. What do Ido-I need to renew today.



A. That would have been just before the price increase of 10/16/18.
B. It does not matter at all (for upgrading purposes) what YOU paid for the ticket.
On 10/15/18, a A 5-day Hopper, Disney Price, would have been *$500.55* (including tax.)
C. Assuming the info you stated is correct, CM was incorrect.
D. Try elsewhere.
Take the best deal you can get. THEN, (if the price was quoted incorrectly)
you can have the issue corrected later. Keep all of your reciepts.


----------



## shoreward

Robo said:


> A. That would have been just before the price increase of 10/16/18.
> B. It does not matter at all (for upgrading purposes) what YOU paid for the ticket.
> On 10/15/18, a A 5-day Hopper, Disney Price, would have been *$500.55* (including tax.)
> C. Assuming the info you stated is correct, CM was incorrect.
> D. Try elsewhere.
> Take the best deal you can get. THEN, (if the price was quoted incorrectly)
> you can have the issue corrected later. Keep all of your reciepts.


I ended up going to Guest Relations at another park.  The second  CM must have read notes for my account from the first CM, as she mentioned EP, which was the first park.   She wanted to know where I purchased the ticket, and I told her at  an authorized 3rd party reseller.  At first, she started telling me that what I paid was not what the ticket was worth.  When I protested being offered a value less than my cost, she checked with a supervisor and came back with a way of working around the system.  I ended up getting a credit very close to Disney’s price for a 5 day Hopper, at time of my purchase.  That second CM was outstanding, and I thanked her for working out a solution for me.  I also told her that I was going to send a message to Disney, letting them know how outstanding she was.  The first CM did not even try and looked perturbed when I told her that I was going to think about renewing.

Thanks for your reply; I was in panic mode, when I first posted.


----------



## Ladybugsy

Robo, your insight is always appreciated. 

Do you have any suggestions for someone like me who needs to renew 60 days prior to my expiration, but my fastpass window is 2 days prior to that date?  My fastpass date is 7/21 and my renew date is 7/23.  Passes expire 9/21 and we are arriving 9/19.  I hate to miss out on that full window of fastpass frenzy.  

Thanks in advance, not expecting much but you don't know if you don't ask .


----------



## Robo

Ladybugsy said:


> Robo, your insight is always appreciated.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions for someone like me who needs to renew 60 days prior to my expiration, but my fastpass window is 2 days prior to that date?  My fastpass date is 7/21 and my renew date is 7/23.  Passes expire 9/21 and we are arriving 9/19.  I hate to miss out on that full window of fastpass frenzy.
> 
> Thanks in advance, not expecting much but you don't know if you don't ask .


Yes.
Call the Disney AP line and explain the renewal timing issue.
They have many times extended the pre-renewal window earlier to accommodate
these kind of problems.
Please report back with your findings.


----------



## Ladybugsy

Robo said:


> Yes.
> Call the Disney AP line and explain the renewal timing issue.
> They have many times extended the pre-renewal window earlier to accommodate
> these kind of problems.
> Please report back with your findings.



Wonderful!  Thank you I'll report back.


----------



## BrownHP800

Few Questions that I wanted to be sure of since all of the pricing changes happened.

We have 6 day park hopper tickets that we got with the "Free Dining" starting this weekend.   Our AP are also do for renewal this month.  We plan on using the price of those tickets toward our renewal.  I am guessing there has been no change in allowing us to do this correct?

Are our tickets valued at the current price or are they still at the price we paid for them when we ordered our package  (I don't remember exactly what they cost was at that time, we booked in March I believe.)  Not a big deal, just trying to calculate what we will owe.

Also we are taking my son and his girlfriend.  We thought we would buy them tickets to the H2O Glow event at Typhoon Lagoon.  Can we purchase tickets with our AP discount and assign the tickets to them?  We do not plan on going, just those 2.  It's only $5 savings so not a big deal if that isn't allowed.

As always, thanks for all of the insight.


----------



## Robo

BrownHP800 said:


> We have 6 day park hopper tickets that we got with the "Free Dining" starting this weekend.   Our AP are also do for renewal this month.  We plan on using the price of those tickets toward our renewal.
> A. I am guessing there has been no change in allowing us to do this correct?
> B. Are our tickets valued at the current price or are they still at the price we paid for them when we ordered our package  (I don't remember exactly what they cost was at that time, we booked in March I believe.)  Not a big deal, just trying to calculate what we will owe.
> Also we are taking my son and his girlfriend.  We thought we would buy them tickets to the H2O Glow event at Typhoon Lagoon.
> C. Can we purchase tickets with our AP discount and assign the tickets to them?
> D.  We do not plan on going, just those 2.  It's only $5 savings so not a big deal if that isn't allowed.


A. You can still do this.
B. Prices at the time of booking.
C. Yes.
D. It's OK. Have a great trip!


----------



## SG131

What happens if you buy the current date based tickets not as part of a package and you have to cancel the trip due to a family emergency? I think the value can be applied to future tickets, but does that have to be done in person? I’m helping a family member with their trip and with elderly grandparents cancelation is a concern. If I purchase the tickets with my credit card and she has to postpone the trip for a year would I be able to modify the tickets in person for her since I go down regularly? I’d hate for her to have to postpone a trip and then not be able to schedule fast passes at 60 days for a rescheduled trip.


----------



## Robo

SG131 said:


> What happens if you buy the current date based tickets not as part of a package and you have to cancel the trip due to a family emergency?
> 1. I think the value can be applied to future tickets, but
> 2. does that have to be done in person? I’m helping a family member with their trip and with elderly grandparents cancelation is a concern. If I purchase the tickets with my credit card and she has to postpone the trip for a year
> 3. would I be able to modify the tickets in person for her since I go down regularly? I’d hate for her to have to postpone a trip and then not be able to schedule fast passes at 60 days for a rescheduled trip.


1. Yes.
2. Likely. We just don't know.
3. "Modify" may not exactly be the correct word, but you would likely be able to
get new tickets using the previously unused ticket's value as partial payment.
Then, put those tickets into MDX for FP booking.
It would make sense that you would have (now and in the future) everyone (and all tickets) listed in YOUR MDX account so you'd have access to the tickets, if needed.


----------



## magicmountainmama

Hello! Here now with park hopper plus tickets. We’ve used all our theme park days and we’re planning on going to the water parks over the next 2 days. We haven’t used any of the “plus” options yet. 
However, MDE shows that we have 0 water park days. I’ve attached a photo. 
Do we have to use all the plus options before finishing up our theme park days?


----------



## Robo

magicmountainmama said:


> Hello! Here now with park hopper plus tickets. We’ve used all our theme park days and we’re planning on going to the water parks over the next 2 days. We haven’t used any of the “plus” options yet.
> 1. However, MDE shows that we have 0 water park days. I’ve attached a photo.
> 2. Do we have to use all the plus options before finishing up our theme park days?


2. No.
1. Looks like it could be the ever-present GLITCHES on MDX.
Check MDX using your smart phone App.
Try re-loading your smart phone App.
Check the MDX website using your a web browser.
Go to any Guest Relations at WDW and ask.
And, please report back.


----------



## magicmountainmama

magicmountainmama said:


> Hello! Here now with park hopper plus tickets. We’ve used all our theme park days and we’re planning on going to the water parks over the next 2 days. We haven’t used any of the “plus” options yet.
> However, MDE shows that we have 0 water park days. I’ve attached a photo.
> Do we have to use all the plus options before finishing up our theme park days?





Robo said:


> 2. No.
> 1. Looks like it could be the ever-present GLITCHES on MDX.
> Check MDX using your smart phone App.
> Try re-loading your smart phone App.
> Check the MDX website using your a web browser.
> Go to any Guest Relations at WDW and ask.
> And, please report back.


I ended up calling & they told me they could see all the plus options still available on their end, but that I would not be able to see them on my end. 
We went to the water parks & mini golf & had no problems entering. She did warn me that we might have problems tapping in at the tapstile, but that guest services at the park would be able to see the tickets on my account. Absolutely no problems though, we tapped right in, & we had lots of fun!


----------



## Robo

Thanks for the report.
Glad to hear of your happy outcome!

AND...


----------



## Candycane83

I haven’t been in a few years and have a few stupid questions I think... 

I have normal tickets and an AP, if I have them under my profile, can I choose to use the tickets instead of the AP? Or should I move the AP to another profile and just move it back after first use? 

My husband and son have Canadian promo tickets. Do I just go straight to the entrance or do we have to go to guest services to activate these? Would I need to bring our passports on our first day? 

Thanks as usual!!


----------



## kniquy

Planning to upgrade tickets when we go next summer.  Am I looking at this correctly?

I usually buy tickets on undercover tourist.  It looks like i can select the date for my tickets for next July 2020.  

For 5 of us (4 disney adults and 1 child) the cost of 8 day park hopper through UT is $2744.99 (priced at July 2020 prices)

To upgrade to the Gold AP (we have DVC) it would cost $3722.20 (including tax)

The 8 day PH tickets from UT should be bridged to WDW prices (which I priced for July 2020) @ $3000.38 (including tax).

Am I correct in thinking my cost to upgrade when we get there would be $721.92 - the difference between the bridged price and the price of the Gold AP?  


This is assuming there won't be another AP increase between now and July 2020.  

Just trying to figure out when the best time would be to buy our tickets.  

Can I really buy dated park tickets now for july 2020?  It seems like i am able to see the pricing that far out with both WDW and UT.  So i could purchase now with those dates and if there were any other price changes my tickets will be valid and could be bridged to current prices in order to upgrade to AP.


----------



## Robo

Candycane83 said:


> I haven’t been in a few years and have a few stupid questions I think...
> 
> I have normal tickets and an AP,
> 1. if I have them under my profile, can I choose to use the tickets instead of the AP?
> 2. Or should I move the AP to another profile and just move it back after first use?
> 
> My husband and son have Canadian promo tickets.
> 3. Do I just go straight to the entrance or do we have to go to guest services to activate these?
> 4. Would I need to bring our passports on our first day?
> 
> Thanks as usual!!


1. Yes. Go to Guest Relations BEFORE going to a park gate and have the PRIORITY of the tickets
you want to use set to the highest priority level.
2. You can... IF that AP has never been activated.
3. Not sure. All adults need to show a legal Canadian ID, so I'd say it wouldn't hurt to go to Guest Relations first.
4. Yes.


----------



## Candycane83

Robo said:


> 1. Yes. Go to Guest Relations BEFORE going to a park gate and have the PRIORITY of the tickets
> you want to use set to the highest priority level.
> 2. You can... IF that AP has never been activated.
> 3. Not sure. All adults need to show a legal Canadian ID, so I'd say it wouldn't hurt to go to Guest Relations first.
> 4. Yes.


Thanks so much for the answers!! I really appreciate it! Ill probably just move the AP and move it back after  and pass by guest relations before going in the park  thanks again!


----------



## Robo

kniquy said:


> Planning to upgrade tickets when we go next summer.  Am I looking at this correctly?
> 
> I usually buy tickets on undercover tourist.  It looks like i can select the date for my tickets for next July 2020.
> 
> 1. For 5 of us (4 disney adults and 1 child) the cost of 8 day park hopper through UT is $2744.99 (priced at July 2020 prices)
> 
> 2. To upgrade to the Gold AP (we have DVC) it would cost $3722.20 (including tax)
> 
> 3. The 8 day PH tickets from UT should be bridged to WDW prices (which I priced for July 2020) @ $3000.38 (including tax).
> 4. Am I correct in thinking my cost to upgrade when we get there would be $721.92 - the difference between the bridged price and the price of the Gold AP?
> 
> 5. This is assuming there won't be another AP increase between now and July 2020.
> 
> 6. Just trying to figure out when the best time would be to buy our tickets.
> 
> Can I really buy dated park tickets now for july 2020?  It seems like i am able to see the pricing that far out with both WDW and UT.  So i could purchase now with those dates and if there were any other price changes my tickets will be valid and could be bridged to current prices in order to upgrade to AP.


1. OK. (It is so much easier to discuss just ONE ticket at a time, rather than combining to "grand totals.")
2. OK.
3. They will be bridged to the CURRENT "Disney price" regardless of when you upgrade, even if the cost for individual tickets goes up in the interim.
4. Yup. I will GUESS that the cost for the Gold AP will increase before your trip (but, nobody knows.)
5. If all the numbers you listed are correct, then yes. (See why I like to discuses only ONE ticket at a time?)
6. Since AP prices and daily ticket prices often change on different dates...
AND, since you can save more from certain ticket discounters (UT is one good choice, but there are many others) at different times... Nobody knows.
Buy when you think you should and have a great trip!


----------



## jenga1030

Hello! I promise I’ve searched around for an answer to this but I’m not finding it. 

I have a free dining package I booked January 2019 for our trip in August. We also have an annual passes that we will be using this trip but not renewing. The 4 day park hoppers I got with the package show as expiring on the last day of our trip. They will not be used at all. 

In the past you could bank them and use their value towards a future ticket. Can you still do this or do they actually expire at the end of the trip even if they haven’t been used? 

Thanks for you help! I’m sorry if this has been answered previously and I didn’t see it.


----------



## lanejudy

jenga1030 said:


> In the past you could bank them and use their value towards a future ticket. Can you still do this or do they actually expire at the end of the trip even if they haven’t been used?



The tickets expire in that they cannot be used as-is after that date.  If completely unused, they do still retain value that can be applied toward future tickets.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## jenga1030

lanejudy said:


> The tickets expire in that they cannot be used as-is after that date.  If completely unused, they do still retain value that can be applied toward future tickets.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



Thank you!!


----------



## elgerber

I think I may have not thought my issue through.  I posted awhile back about buying a ticket from UCT to use toward my renewal of my DVC AP (so that I could erase the purchase with credit card points).  So I did that, and bought one that is slightly less in value than my renewal.  Here is my question/issue that just occurred to me.  
I bought a ticket for the dates of my August 2nd trip, since that is when I will renew my pass (which expires 9/1). However, my FP date for my September trip is 7/30. I wont be able to use the August dated ticket to make those will I? If I am correct in that assumption, can I load them in MDE and modify the dates, and pay any difference that their might be?


----------



## Robo

elgerber said:


> I think I may have not thought my issue through.  I posted awhile back about buying a ticket from UCT to use toward my renewal of my DVC AP (so that I could erase the purchase with credit card points).  So I did that, and bought one that is slightly less in value than my renewal.  Here is my question/issue that just occurred to me.
> I bought a ticket for the dates of my August 2nd trip, since that is when I will renew my pass (which expires 9/1). However, my FP date for my September trip is 7/30.
> I wont be able to use the August dated ticket to make those will I? If I am correct in that assumption,
> *can I load them in MDE and modify the dates, and pay any difference that their might be?*


Yes.
You MIGHT need to call Disney ticketing to change the dates on the UT ticket.


----------



## elgerber

Robo said:


> 1. You WILL be able to do that.
> 2. Load them into your MDE account and use them to book FP+.
> You'll be able to book FP+ in advance for the number of days on the UC ticket.
> Then, use that ticket to help pay for your AP renewal after you arrive.


So MDE will not read the effective date of the tickets, and I book FP for after the time the tickets are dated for?


----------



## Robo

elgerber said:


> So MDE will not read the effective date of the tickets, and I book FP for after the time the tickets are dated for?


Sorry.
Read my revised comment.


----------



## elgerber

Robo said:


> Sorry.
> Read my revised comment.


Thank you!  So I was correct, and will not be able to make late September FP with an August ticket.  What a dummy I was!


----------



## Robo

elgerber said:


> Thank you!  So I was correct, and will not be able to make late September FP with an August ticket.  What a dummy I was!


The main confusion comes from having multiple trips relatively close together along with an expiring AP in that same time period.


----------



## elgerber

Robo said:


> The main confusion comes from having multiple trips relatively close together along with an expiring AP in that same time period.


Very confusing LOL, I was so close to having it all planned correctly.  All done this way just so I can erase the charges for one of my AP's.  But that saves me $600, so I guess it's worth the confusion.


----------



## jberndt10

Speculating that college age son can travel and are close to the 60 day window to get Fast Passes. If there is a chance he can’t use the selected date ticket, at all, does it matter if it’s bought from Undercover Tourist or Disney for reassigning it?


----------



## Robo

jberndt10 said:


> Speculating that college age son can travel and are close to the 60 day window to get Fast Passes. If there is a chance he can’t use the selected date ticket, at all, *does it matter if it’s bought from Undercover Tourist or Disney for reassigning it?*


That situation works the same way for tickets purchased from Disney or from authorized ticket resellers/discounters (like UT.)


----------



## Mikey15

Not sure the best place to ask this ticket question so here goes.

Staying two nights on-site before a week elsewhere. Right now I'm booked as a Package with 5-day tickets. On at least one page of MDE it shows "Valid for any 5 days from Oct 3 to 5..." with the dates corresponding to my check-in and check-out days. Obviously I can't use 5 days worth of tickets in 3 days   Elsewhere I've seen that 5-day tickets with an Oct 3 start date shouldn't expire until Oct 10. Is this just one of those plentiful MDE glitches or am I risking our tickets not working after we check out?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robo

Mikey15 said:


> Not sure the best place to ask this ticket question so here goes.
> 
> Staying two nights on-site before a week elsewhere. Right now I'm booked as a Package with 5-day tickets. On at least one page of MDE it shows "Valid for any 5 days from Oct 3 to 5..." with the dates corresponding to my check-in and check-out days. Obviously I can't use 5 days worth of tickets in 3 days   Elsewhere I've seen that 5-day tickets with an Oct 3 start date shouldn't expire until Oct 10. Is this just one of those plentiful MDE glitches or am I risking our tickets not working after we check out?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Is there a reason why you have booked your tickets WITH your room reservation?


----------



## Mikey15

Robo said:


> Is there a reason why you have booked your tickets WITH your room reservation?



Beat a ticket price increase. It's not much but the tickets in my package are ~$11pp cheaper than UT or anywhere else I've looked.


----------



## Robo

Mikey15 said:


> Beat a ticket price increase. It's not much but the tickets in my package are ~$11pp cheaper than UT or anywhere else I've looked.



Your tickets will not "expire" on your check-out date.

A 5-Day Ticket will be good any 5 days within 8 days beginning on the start date (9 days with PH+).


----------



## elgerber

Robo said:


> Yes.
> You MIGHT need to call Disney ticketing to change the dates on the UT ticket.


Just to provide a data point, I just loaded my UCT ticket into my MDE and was able to change the dates.  Took about 30 seconds, and no charge.  One less worry!


----------



## HollyMD

We bought 5 day tickets for our whole family that we will upgrade to AP when we get there, except for DD, who now won’t be able to make it for our Oct trip until the US leg of it or Dec trip, waiting until our March trip. BUT here’s the question- we were planning to go back to Disney one day after our US leg in Oct. If we did that and she used one day of her 5 day tickets, would we be able to change the other 4 days to our March trip? Or once we use one day, are all the days “gone” if not used in a certain time period?


----------



## Robo

HollyMD said:


> We bought 5 day tickets for our whole family that we will upgrade to AP when we get there, except for DD, who now won’t be able to make it for our Oct trip until the US leg of it or Dec trip, waiting until our March trip. BUT here’s the question- we were planning to go back to Disney one day after our US leg in Oct. If we did that and
> 
> A. she used one day of her 5 day tickets, would we be able to change the other 4 days to our March trip?
> B. Or once we use one day, are all the days “gone” if not used in a certain time period?


A. Nope.
B. Once started, a ticket with any remaining unused days will expire within the number of days
that length ticket allows.
(5-Day Ticket: Good for any 5 days within *8 days* beginning on the start date (*9 days* with PH+)


----------



## HollyMD

Ok thank you. That’s pretty much what I assumed. So maybe we will either buy her a one day ticket or do a resort day or DS that day!


----------



## RedSonya

I purchased 4 AP's for our upcoming trip in October with the intent of making 3 trips in the upcoming year.  Now I'm only taking the October trip so I'd like to purchase 7 days park hoppers and hold the AP's for future use.  Is it better to transfer the AP to another name to prevent accidental activation of the AP and then transfer them back after the trip?  Is there a limit to the transfer? And my daughters ticket says it's non-transferable but the rest are, why is that?  TIA


----------



## Robo

RedSonya said:


> I purchased 4 AP's for our upcoming trip in October with the intent of making 3 trips in the upcoming year.  Now I'm only taking the October trip so I'd like to purchase 7 days park hoppers and hold the AP's for future use.
> 1. Is it better to transfer the AP to another name to prevent accidental activation of the AP and then transfer them back after the trip?
> 2.  Is there a limit to the transfer?
> 3. And my daughters ticket says it's non-transferable but the rest are, why is that?  TIA


1. It does not matter, because your new AP certificates _*cannot be used*_ unless and until you physically go to a Guest Relations or ticket booth, show an ID, and have those new APs "activated."
2. Nope.
3. No matter, regardless. (You can ignore that kind of discrepancy, at this point.)
There's no need to transfer the AP certificates.


----------



## mum22girlz

RedSonya said:


> And my daughters ticket says it's non-transferable but the rest are, why is that?  TIA


On my account my DH is listed as non-transferable, but is not listed that way when logged in to his account. Does your daughter have her own MDE account?


----------



## shoreward

I previously moved my unexpired, Disney-purchased, 3 day Park Hopper to a family member, who is part of my planning party, and whose account I manage.  The ticket was not from a package - just a direct outright purchase.   I now want to transfer that ticket back to my account, but when I log into their account and select my eligible name from the drop down list, I repeatedly (for more than one week) receive this message:

_We were unable to reassign this ticket. Please try again later._​
1. Are there any ideas why this is happening?  (The ticket shows as being eligible for transfer)
2. Will I just need to call Disney's ticketing?


----------



## tidblgrrer

It looks like the least expensive tickets for our trip will be the convention tickets.   We can purchase these for up to 8 days, but we plan to stay 10 days.   will we be able to upgrade these to a 10 day ticket?  TIA


----------



## ton80

Hello, we are DVC members and are planning on visiting 12/26-12/30 (Staying offsite).. If we buy reg park tickets for those dates, can we upgrade to Gold and when should we? How much credit would we get from the tickets towards the GOLD AP ? We are planning on a June 2020 onsite stay for 6 days. Hope I explained this correctly ?


----------



## Robo

ton80 said:


> Hello, we are DVC members and are planning on visiting 12/26-12/30 (Staying offsite).. If we buy reg park tickets for those dates,
> 
> 1. can we upgrade to Gold and
> 2. when should we?
> 3. How much credit would we get from the tickets towards the GOLD AP ?


1. Yes.
2. Any time during your trip.
Right after you enter the first park, your "Upgrade to AP" option should appear in your MDX account.
(That's a great way to do the upgrade, as the correct upgrade price should automatically appear there.)
3. The difference price between the ticket that you HAVE (with tax) and the ticket that you WANT (with tax.)
The cost and procedure to update is found in Post #6 of the thread on which we are now posting.

You can save money if you buy your regular tickets from an authorized ticket discounter, then upgrade to AP.


----------



## ton80

Would we be able to use the AP for the time we are there 12/26-12/30 if we upgrade on the 1st day ?
Thanks


----------



## Robo

shoreward said:


> I previously moved my unexpired, Disney-purchased, 3 day Park Hopper to a family member, who is part of my planning party, and whose account I manage.  The ticket was not from a package - just a direct outright purchase.   I now want to transfer that ticket back to my account, but when I log into their account and select my eligible name from the drop down list, I repeatedly (for more than one week) receive this message:
> 
> _We were unable to reassign this ticket. Please try again later._​
> 1. Are there any ideas why this is happening?  (The ticket shows as being eligible for transfer)
> 2. Will I just need to call Disney's ticketing?


Have the family member to whom you transferred the ticket log in, and have that guest transfer the ticket back to you.
If that's not working,
Call WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## Robo

tidblgrrer said:


> It looks like the least expensive tickets for our trip will be the convention tickets.   We can purchase these for up to 8 days, but we plan to stay 10 days.   will we be able to upgrade these to a 10 day ticket?  TIA


You might be able to do so, but you would end up having to pay the full price for just buying the 10 day tickets to begin with. (And, you'd not be able to make FP+ 30-60 days in advance for the final two days.)

Better plan is to just buy the actual tickets that you want from an authorized ticket discounter.


----------



## Robo

ton80 said:


> Would we be able to use the AP for the time we are there 12/26-12/30 if we upgrade on the 1st day ?
> Thanks


Yup. No problem.


----------



## ton80

Robo said:


> Yup. No problem.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## shoreward

Robo said:


> Have the family member to whom you transferred the ticket log in, and have that guest transfer the ticket back to you.
> If that's not working,
> Call WDW Ticketing:
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


Already tried option #1 multiple times; so, WDW Ticketing it is!
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## lanejudy

ton80 said:


> Would we be able to use the AP for the time we are there 12/26-12/30 if we upgrade on the 1st day ?
> Thanks





Robo said:


> Yup. No problem.



Doesn’t the Gold AP have the year-end blocked out?  If so, I think @ton80 should wait to upgrade until either 1) the block-out period ends or 2) their last day if before the block-out ends.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Robo

lanejudy said:


> 1. Doesn’t the Gold AP have the year-end blocked out?
> 2. If so, I think @ton80 should wait to upgrade until either 1) the block-out period ends or 2) their last day if before the block-out ends.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


1. Sorry, I have no idea.
(I didn't know that was the nature of the question, since it was not framed as a "can we upgrade to and use a ticket/AP that is blacked out?")
2. Yup.

Thanks, @*lanejudy.*


----------



## vek239

I know this is an old thread, but on the Stars and Stripes Length of Stay tickets, do you have to show proof of staying on property to get them?  I'd like to get them for a trip next year, but it's too early to book room reservations (DVC).


----------



## hiroMYhero

vek239 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but on the Stars and Stripes Length of Stay tickets, do you have to show proof of staying on property to get them?  I'd like to get them for a trip next year, but it's too early to book room reservations (DVC).


Moved you from that Outdated Thread to this Ticket Sticky for assistance.


----------



## CarolynFH

ton80 said:


> Hello, we are DVC members and are planning on visiting 12/26-12/30 (Staying offsite).. If we buy reg park tickets for those dates, can we upgrade to Gold and when should we? How much credit would we get from the tickets towards the GOLD AP ? We are planning on a June 2020 onsite stay for 6 days. Hope I explained this correctly ?





ton80 said:


> Would we be able to use the AP for the time we are there 12/26-12/30 if we upgrade on the 1st day ?
> Thanks





lanejudy said:


> Doesn’t the Gold AP have the year-end blocked out?  If so, I think @ton80 should wait to upgrade until either 1) the block-out period ends or 2) their last day if before the block-out ends.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!





Robo said:


> 1. Sorry, I have no idea.
> (I didn't know that was the nature of the question, since it was not framed as a "can we upgrade to and use a ticket/AP that is blacked out?")
> 2. Yup.
> 
> Thanks, @*lanejudy.*



@lanejudy is correct, DVC Gold passes are blocked out for their dates. So they should wait until the last day they’re there and upgrade after they enter the last park.  

The good news is that all their PhotoPass pics will be there from the beginning of their stay, and they’ll be able to download them for free!


----------



## vek239

hiroMYhero said:


> Moved you from that Outdated Thread to this Ticket Sticky for assistance.


Thanks.  Just to clarify, my question is regarding the Stars and Strips Length of Stay tickets available for military at Shades of Green.


----------



## hiroMYhero

vek239 said:


> Thanks.  Just to clarify, my question is regarding the Stars and Strips Length of Stay tickets available for military at Shades of Green.


@vek239 ~ You may want to copy/paste your post and add it to the Shades of Green thread on the Disney Resorts Board.


----------



## mhautz

We bought 7 day park hopper Tickets starting October 1 with an intention to possibly upgrade them at that time if we decided an Annual Pass made sense.  Well, now we are thinking of a spontaneous trip to Orlando for end of July/beginning of August.  I haven't really been find to see anything addressing upgrading "future" tickets to an Annual Pass now, but am sure there is some way.  Should I be able to go to a Ticket office/Guest Service (such as Disney Springs) on day of arrival and upgrade the future tickets to an Annual Pass that we can immediately use or is there going to be any issue?  Anything I can/should do before then to make it easier?  I wish I could just call and upgrade right now to an Annual Pass, but I'm pretty sure that's not an option?


----------



## Robo

mhautz said:


> We bought 7 day park hopper Tickets starting October 1 with an intention to possibly upgrade them at that time if we decided an Annual Pass made sense.  Well, now we are thinking of a spontaneous trip to Orlando for end of July/beginning of August.
> I haven't really been find to see anything addressing upgrading "future" tickets to an Annual Pass now,
> 1. but am sure there is some way.
> 2. Should I be able to go to a Ticket office/Guest Service (such as Disney Springs) on day of arrival and upgrade the future tickets to an Annual Pass that we can immediately use
> 3. or is there going to be any issue?  Anything I can/should do before then to make it easier?
> 4. I wish I could just call and upgrade right now to an Annual Pass,
> 5. but I'm pretty sure that's not an option?


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. You MIGHT have to pay to change the date on your current tickets to the date that you 
are actually "activating" them. (I don't know if that would even be necessary, or (if there even WAS a price difference) the CM can simply "fold that into the cost of the AP upgrade.)
4. Did you buy your current tickets directly from Disney?
5. I would absolutely call and ask.


----------



## HausofDisney

Ok I came here for help because I just talked to a CM on the phone about tickets and I honestly didn't understand what she was saying. So I have booked a resort stay at Disney World, we have never done that before. We booked only the hotel at this time. We have not bought any park tickets yet (2 Adults). Our trip is in May 2020, we are going to Epcot for Flower & Garden Festival and to Magic Kingdom. We are only doing 2 park days. We planned on buying the tickets in the future, maybe a few months from now. However, I'm honestly confused about the best way to purchase tickets. I tried to ask the CM what happens if we purchase the tickets for a certain day, but instead choose to go to the park another day instead (example bad weather). Then she started to talk about packages and I got more confused. Sorry, I'm not an expert in this at all. I see that tickets are priced differently per day, but we can still use the tickets on any day right if we decided to go another day? Since we would not be getting special event tickets, just regular admission park tickets. If anyone has advice I would really appreciate it.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## Robo

HausofDisney said:


> We are only doing 2 park days.
> 1. I see that tickets are priced differently per day,
> 2. but we can still use the tickets on any day right if we decided to go another day?


1. They can be priced differently based on the "start date" of the ticket that you buy.
2. You can use them *within a certain time frame* beginning on the "start date" of the ticket you buy.
For example, a "*Two-day ticket* can be used on any two days
*WITHIN a length of FOUR days* beginning the "start date" of the ticket you buy.

So, if you bought a 2-day ticket with a start date of May 11,
you could use that ticket on any two days starting May 11 through May 14.

That said,
*If you are staying at a WDW Resort*, any unused days on your 2-day ticket will stay valid through the end of that WDW resort stay.


----------



## HausofDisney

Robo said:


> 1. They can be priced differently based on the "start date" of the ticket that you buy.
> 2. You can use them *within a certain time frame* beginning on the "start date" of the ticket you buy.
> For example, a "*Two-day ticket* can be used on any two days
> *WITHIN a length of FOUR days* beginning the "start date" of the ticket you buy.
> 
> So, if you bought a 2-day ticket with a start date of May 11,
> you could use that ticket on any two days starting May 11 through May 14.
> 
> That said,
> *If you are staying at a WDW Resort*, any unused days on your 2-day ticket will stay valid through the end of that WDW resort stay.



Thank you so much for the information!! Right now it says that it's $120 a day x 2 days for the start date I'm looking at. I think that's pretty good. Is there any advantage in waiting, do the prices ever fluctuate or should I consider buying now? @Robo sorry I added onto my response. Do you mind giving a suggestion since I don't know much about park ticket costs. Thanks again.


----------



## Turn the Page

The new ticketing structure is frustrating me.

We are heading back down 12/31 - 1/7.  We are staying on property and purchasing passes from Park Savers, as we normally do.  We were just planning to buy 3 day park hopper plus passes.  3 days in the parks and 3 in the water parks is just perfect for us.  However, I am very confused by the valid use period.  Since we are purchasing a 3 day pass with the first use day of 1/1 my understanding is the passes will expire on 1/5.  Is this correct?  

We still want to be able to use a pass on 1/6 so do we need to purchase 4 day passes instead?  Or since we will be staying on property and the passes linked to our MDE account will it stay valid for the length of our stay?

Oh how I miss the days of automatic non expiration tickets on one pricing structure.  It was so much simpler.


----------



## Robo

Turn the Page said:


> since we will be staying on property and the passes linked to our MDE account will it stay valid for the length of our stay?


Yes.

But, since you are buying the Park Hopper PLUS, that  automatically adds an extra day (6th day) to your ticket validity, even without the WDW resort stay.


----------



## Robo

HausofDisney said:


> Thank you so much for the information!! Right now it says that it's $120 a day x 2 days for the start date I'm looking at. I think that's pretty good. Is there any advantage in waiting, do the prices ever fluctuate or should I consider buying now? @Robo sorry I added onto my response. Do you mind giving a suggestion since I don't know much about park ticket costs. Thanks again.


It is highly unlikely that the prices will go down.
It is certainly possible that they could go up.
If and when... is just a GUESS.
So, if you know that you will be going, not much advantage in waiting.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Hello I’m really confused and hoping someone can help me. We booked a package from 9/14-9/20 with 6 day hoppers, then we are doing one night at Fort Wilderness. We aren’t going to the parks 9/14 and 9/17. I thought we would be able to use our last day on the 21st (the day we check out of Fort Wildreness) but I just realized our tickets say they are only valid through the 20th. Do we need to add another day to the tickets even though we will still only be using 6?


----------



## Robo

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Hello I’m really confused and hoping someone can help me. We booked a package from 9/14-9/20 with 6 day hoppers, then we are doing one night at Fort Wilderness. We aren’t going to the parks 9/14 and 9/17. I thought we would be able to use our last day on the 21st (the day we check out of Fort Wildreness) but I just realized our tickets say they are only valid through the 20th. Do we need to add another day to the tickets even though we will still only be using 6?


Any unused "day" still left on your 6-day tickets will still be valid on 9/21.
A 6-Day Ticket is valid on any 6 days within a 9 day period beginning on the start date.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Robo said:


> Any unused "day" still left on your 6-day tickets will still be valid on 9/21.
> A 6-Day Ticket is valid on any 6 days within a 9 day period beginning on the start date.


Thank you! That’s what I thought from reading here, but the valid through date threw me off. I appreciate the reply.


----------



## Robo

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Thank you! That’s what I thought from reading here, but the valid through date threw me off. I appreciate the reply.





VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I just realized our tickets say they are only valid through the 20th.


This has become a VERY common situation since the new "dated" tickets have been around.
It likely comes from inaccurate software writing on the part of Disney resorts.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Question.  Family of 3 (2A, 1 child - 10yo).  Currently have a free dining pkg but are  considering arriving 1 day earlier.

If they are unable to add 1 night to their current pkg and choose to book a 1 night room only reservation, can they use their current tickets (6 day tickets with PH+) on their arrival day (room only day) or, would the need to add the flex option to do this?


----------



## quandrea

I’m going in Dec during a gold blackout period. Can I upgrade my regular eight day ticket online to a gold pass or do I need to visit guest services?

Also, later in the year, should I decide to travel during another gold black out period, can I upgrade again to a premier pass?  Can that be done online? Or must it be done in person?


----------



## Robo

quandrea said:


> I’m going in Dec during a gold blackout period.
> 1. Can I upgrade my regular eight day ticket online to a gold pass
> 2. or do I need to visit guest services?
> Also, later in the year,
> 3. should I decide to travel during another gold black out period, can I upgrade again to a premier pass?
> 4. Can that be done online? Or must it be done in person?


1. From whom and when did you get your regular eight day ticket?
2. The answer to that question is that you CAN upgrade an eligible ticket in-person.
3. Yes.
4. I don't know.


----------



## quandrea

Robo said:


> 1. From whom and when did you get your regular eight day ticket?
> 2. The answer to that question is that you CAN upgrade an eligible ticket in-person.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. I don't know.


I would get the eight day ticket from Disney if it meant upgrading would be quick and easy.


----------



## Robo

quandrea said:


> I would get the eight day ticket from Disney if it meant upgrading would be quick and easy.


You can generally upgrade a ticket purchased directly from Disney.
You might have to CALL to do an upgrade to an AP certificate.

*However, *the thing to note is that even IF you can upgrade to AP before your trip,
you will STILL need to go to Guest Relations and show photo ID to "activate" the AP, and pick up your AP ID card, so that's not much different than just doing the upgrade from the ticket at the same time.


----------



## quandrea

Robo said:


> You can generally upgrade a ticket purchased directly from Disney.
> You might have to CALL to do an upgrade to an AP certificate.
> 
> *However, *the thing to note is that even IF you can upgrade to AP before your trip,
> you will STILL need to go to Guest Relations and show photo ID to "activate" the AP, and pick up your AP ID card, so that's not much different than just doing the upgrade from the ticket at the same time.


I’m honestly not sure what I should do. The gold pass could work if I buy the regular eight day ticket and then upgrade on the last day of my trip in December/January. I have trips in April and June. However, if I end up going one more time in December 2020, the gold pass will not work and I’d need to upgrade to a premier. 

Wondering if I should just start with the premier and not have to worry about bridging and upgrading at all. I miss the days when an annual pass was actually an annual pass.


----------



## Robo

quandrea said:


> I’m honestly not sure what I should do. The gold pass could work if I buy the regular eight day ticket and then upgrade on the last day of my trip in December/January. I have trips in April and June. However, if I end up going one more time in December 2020, the gold pass will not work and I’d need to upgrade to a premier.
> 
> Wondering if I should just start with the premier and not have to worry about bridging and upgrading at all. I miss the days when an annual pass was actually an annual pass.


I wouldn't worry about being able to upgrade, especially from one level of AP to another.


----------



## quandrea

Robo said:


> I wouldn't worry about being able to upgrade, especially from one level of AP to another.


So buy the gold and should my future plans require the premier, just deal with that through Disney in the future?  Wouldn’t my ability to make fast passes be hindered?


----------



## Robo

quandrea said:


> 1. So buy the gold and should my future plans require the premier, just deal with that through Disney in the future?
> 
> 2. Wouldn’t my ability to make fast passes be hindered?


1. That's a money-saving option.
2. Yup. Unless you can upgrade in advance via a phone call.
(You could call right now and ask if that's possible.)


----------



## quandrea

Robo said:


> 1. That's a money-saving option.
> 2. Yup. Unless you can upgrade in advance via a phone call.
> (You could call right now and ask if that's possible.)


The upgrade is possible but it must be done in person. It would affect my ability to make fast passes. I asked the woman on the phone for December 2020 block out dates, but I’m pretty sure she quoted me December 2019 blockout dates.


----------



## Robo

quandrea said:


> The upgrade is possible but it must be done in person. It would affect my ability to make fast passes. I asked the woman on the phone for December 2020 block out dates, but I’m pretty sure she quoted me December 2019 blockout dates.


Call again.
Ask a different CM both questions.


----------



## Robo

scrappinginontario said:


> Question.  Family of 3 (2A, 1 child - 10yo).  Currently have a free dining pkg but are  considering arriving 1 day earlier.
> 
> If they are unable to add 1 night to their current pkg and choose to book a 1 night room only reservation, can they use their current tickets (6 day tickets with PH+) on their arrival day (room only day) or, would the need to add the flex option to do this?



See *THIS* thread on the open board.
There may be more replies as time passes.


----------



## quandrea

Robo said:


> Call again.
> Ask a different CM both questions.


I did. They don’t know blockout dates for Dec 2020. 

However, the AP help desk told me that a new procedure rolled out last week. I will be able to upgrade from a gold to a premier pass via telephone. This enables a guest to make fast passes in advance. Just call ticketing and they will do it. Might be useful information for others. 

I’m going with the gold. I’ll buy a regular ticket (from a reseller) and upgrade it once the blackout period ends in January. 

If we decide to travel in Dec 2020, I’ll upgrade then. No need to spend $1000 extra (there are five of us) unless I absolutely know I’ll need the Premier.


----------



## TI double-GUH ER

If you have an AP, can you purchase a single day water park ticket or do you have to upgrade to the water park option on the AP?


----------



## Robo

TI double-GUH ER said:


> If you have an AP, can you purchase a single day water park ticket or do you have to upgrade to the water park option on the AP?


ANYONE can buy a single-day Water Park ticket.


----------



## AllMixedUp

I have free dining for this Thanksgiving for 5 people. Two of us already have AP's and the other three can get military tickets.
1. I know you can transfer unused tickets to others in your MDX but can you transfer an unused expired ticket's value to someone else or would you need to use that ticket's value to buy another ticket and then transfer that ticket?
2. We are not renewing our AP's so how do we change two of our tickets from this trip for use on our next trip in May 2020?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Robo

AllMixedUp said:


> I have free dining for this Thanksgiving for 5 people. Two of us already have AP's and the other three can get military tickets.
> 1. I know you can transfer unused tickets to others in your MDX but can you transfer an unused expired ticket's value to someone else or would you need to use that ticket's value to buy another ticket and then transfer that ticket?
> 2. We are not renewing our AP's so how do we change two of our tickets from this trip for use on our next trip in May 2020?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


1. I doubt that anybody actually knows. I don't know if it has ever come up.
My guess is that you would you need to use that ticket's value to buy another ticket and then transfer that ticket.
2. You can ask at any Guest Relations at WDW to change the date on your tickets
(and pay the up charge, if any.)


----------



## Mcterry

I tried to look through the first page on upgrading but my kids are with me, we are on vacation, and this trip is a surprise for them! We currently have 4 daypark hoppers with the “free” dining from our Disney visa. I wanted to possibly upgrade our tickets to 5 day park hoppers but trying to see the cost. We are 2 adults and 2 children. We are going first week of August and we booked in June if that makes a difference.


----------



## georgina

Need some advice - thought I was being smart, compared all the park hopper prices for discounted tickets vs Disney prices to buy something to upgrade to an AP.  Found what seemed to be the best overall discount in a 10 day hopper. OOPS! forgot about the 'ticket issue date'! So I have a refundable ticket from UT, dated in 2017, worth $14 less than what I paid for it in an upgrade. So, it's going back. Wondering now if I should just get a 7 day in the hopes that it will be more recent because they are a more popular option, or call UT and ask about the dates on the ticket. Anything I haven't considered? Thanks for your wonderful thread!

Never mind - I did some checking on the UT website and there is a 5% fee for returning the ticket, so I am stuck with it! Lesson learned. I called and asked about possibly exchanging it to a 7 day, was told they don't do exchanges. They definitely exchanged my Universal tickets last fall when a new promo came out! I think with all the Disney ticket changes, I am done buying from UT. At least I can comfort myself with the thought that I got about $25 worth of travel credit for the purchase (UT codes as travel whereas Disney direct purchases do not.)


----------



## siren0119

Mcterry said:


> I tried to look through the first page on upgrading but my kids are with me, we are on vacation, and this trip is a surprise for them! We currently have 4 daypark hoppers with the “free” dining from our Disney visa. I wanted to possibly upgrade our tickets to 5 day park hoppers but trying to see the cost. We are 2 adults and 2 children. We are going first week of August and we booked in June if that makes a difference.



Just go to the Disney website and price out the cost of a 4 day hopper vs the 5 day hopper. You will pay the difference in price between the two. (Assuming you got the tickets through Disney when you booked your package).


----------



## Mcterry

siren0119 said:


> Just go to the Disney website and price out the cost of a 4 day hopper vs the 5 day hopper. You will pay the difference in price between the two. (Assuming you got the tickets through Disney when you booked your package).



Thanks for the info! So it looks like it’s only about $40 to add a day. We might do it, I will have to see how the kids are feeling. We are staying at the Contemporary so MK and Epcot are easy enough to get to.


----------



## lanejudy

georgina said:


> Need some advice - thought I was being smart, compared all the park hopper prices for discounted tickets vs Disney prices to buy something to upgrade to an AP. Found what seemed to be the best overall discount in a 10 day hopper. OOPS! forgot about the 'ticket issue date'! So I have a refundable ticket from UT, dated in 2017, worth $14 less than what I paid for it in an upgrade.



I'm not sure that I understand.  Could you clarify... 1) when did you buy this ticket, and 2) did you already upgrade it?  I'm not following how a 2017 10-day ticket could be worth more than a current AP.


----------



## Robo

Mcterry said:


> I tried to look through the first page on upgrading but my kids are with me, we are on vacation, and this trip is a surprise for them! We currently have 4 daypark hoppers with the “free” dining from our Disney visa. I wanted to possibly upgrade our tickets to 5 day park hoppers but trying to see the cost. We are 2 adults and 2 children. We are going first week of August and we booked in June if that makes a difference.


For the procedure and cost to upgrade tickets, Read Post #6 on the thread on which we are now posting.


----------



## Robo

georgina said:


> Need some advice - thought I was being smart, compared all the park hopper prices for discounted tickets vs Disney prices to buy something to upgrade to an AP.  Found what seemed to be the best overall discount in a 10 day hopper. OOPS! forgot about the 'ticket issue date'! So I have a refundable ticket from UT, dated in 2017, worth $14 less than what I paid for it in an upgrade.



When did you buy this UT ticket?
It WILL be upgradable to an AP.
It will nearly certainly offer more than you paid for it in the AP upgrade.
(Even if is now "expired.")

For the procedure and cost to upgrade tickets, Read Post #6 on the thread on which we are now posting.


----------



## georgina

Robo said:


> When did you buy this UT ticket?
> It WILL be upgradable to an AP.
> It will nearly certainly offer more than you paid for it in the AP upgrade.
> (Even if is now "expired.")
> 
> For the procedure and cost to upgrade tickets, Read Post #6 on the thread on which we are now posting.


I just got it today. Paid $562.43. It's not expired, start date during October 2019. However the issue date on ticket is 10/2017, which according to the chart on page 1 means it is worth $548.48 in an AP upgrade. So to me that looks like I am losing money on the deal. Did not consider a ticket I just bought would be _that _old. It would cost me $28 to return it to UT, so it is just a cautionary tale I guess.

I wonder if I had bought an e-ticket instead of a hard ticket if it would have had the same issue? do the e-tickets from resellers have issue dates also?


----------



## Robo

georgina said:


> I just got it today. Paid $562.43. It's not expired, start date during October 2019. However the issue date on ticket is 10/2017, which according to the chart on page 1 means it is worth $548.48 in an AP upgrade. So to me that looks like I am losing money on the deal. Did not consider a ticket I just bought would be _that _old. It would cost me $28 to return it to UT, so it is just a cautionary tale I guess.


They did not start issuing Date-based ("start-dated") tickets until Oct. 16, 2018.
So, if you DO have a ticket with a stated start-date of Oct. 2019 (that should have an ACTUAL DATE
- not just a month)  it is a Date-based ticket.
So, it would be considered a "current ticket" (maybe not the newest, but we don't know that, yet) for the purposes of upgrading.

The date of issue of "10/2017" may or may not be relevant to this discussion.
We just don't know, yet.
What we DO know is that a ticket that was ACTUALLY "ready for use" in Oct. of 2017, would already be expired by now. Because... --2017 tickets' expiration date: First use must be on or before December 31, 2018.


----------



## georgina

Robo said:


> They did not start issuing Date-based ("start-dated") tickets until Oct. 16, 2018.
> So, if you DO have a ticket with a stated start-date of Oct. 2019 (that should have an ACTUAL DATE
> - not just a month)  it is a Date-based ticket.
> So, it would be considered a "current ticket" (maybe not the newest, but we don't know that, yet) for the purposes of upgrading.
> 
> The date of issue of "10/2017" may or may not be relevant to this discussion.
> We just don't know, yet.
> What we DO know is that a ticket that was ACTUALLY "ready for use" in Oct. of 2017, would be long-expired by now. Because... --2017 tickets' expiration date: First use must be on or before December 31, 2018.


Somewhat comforting. I will find out in October when I upgrade it. I was going by this from post 6- 

*NOTE: The date on which you BOUGHT a ticket from an authorized ticket reseller is not necessarily the date on which the ticket was "minted" (created) by Disney.*
(The resellers sell from "old stock" tickets until they need to order "new stock" tickets.)
So, it is quite possible that if you bought tickets from a reseller/discounter a short time after a WDW ticket price increase, the tickets you have will be from the previous year's stock.
*That doesn't matter if you use the tickets as-is, but if you intend to upgrade, it can mean 
a higher price to do so.*


----------



## Robo

georgina said:


> 1. Somewhat comforting. I will find out in October when I upgrade it. I was going by this from post 6-
> 
> *2. NOTE: The date on which you BOUGHT a ticket from an authorized ticket reseller is not necessarily the date on which the ticket was "minted" (created) by Disney.*
> (The resellers sell from "old stock" tickets until they need to order "new stock" tickets.)
> So, it is quite possible that if you bought tickets from a reseller/discounter a short time after a WDW ticket price increase, the tickets you have will be from the previous year's stock.
> *That doesn't matter if you use the tickets as-is, but if you intend to upgrade, it can mean
> a higher price to do so.*


1. UT can tell you that info NOW.
(Call again and specifically ask when THEY "activated" your ticket.)

2. That should not apply to YOUR ticket.
That normally only applies to tickets VERY RECENTLY-purchased after a price increase.
(Key phrase: "if you bought tickets from a reseller/discounter a short time after a WDW ticket price increase...")
i.e., They should have stopped selling actual 2017 tickets in late 2017, or so.

Again, does YOUR ticket have an EXACT "start-date?"
That would answer a major point.


----------



## georgina

Robo said:


> 1. UT can tell you that info NOW.
> (Call again and specifically ask when THEY "activated" your ticket.)
> 
> 2. That should not apply to YOUR ticket.
> That normally only applies to VERY RECENT tickets.
> (i.e., They should have stopped selling actual 2017 tickets in late 2017, or so.)
> 
> Again, does YOUR ticket have an EXACT "start-date?"
> That would answer a major point.


Yes I specified a start date when I bought it. I talked to UT several times today and am done. I will be upgrading it in any event so I'm glad to hear it probably won't be as expensive as I am fearing.

Now that I am looking at it again there are 2 dates on the receipt from UT (but not on the ticket), one in 10/17 and one in July 19 so hopefully that is it. Thanks for your help! You should get paid for this.


----------



## Robo

You  really need to know these details so that you won't end up paying too much for the upgrade
during your trip.


----------



## lanejudy

You are the second poster recently to mention a “10/2017” on a recently-purchased ticket.   I wonder if it has something to do with physical card stock blanks, a number that identifies UT, or something else mundane but unrelated to actual ticket value.  A 10-day hopper this October _should_ have a value of $617.18 to $627.10 depending on start date.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Disneylover99

Robo said:


> What we DO know is that a ticket that was ACTUALLY "ready for use" in Oct. of 2017, would already be expired by now. Because... --2017 tickets' expiration date: First use must be on or before December 31, 2018.


Have there been any/many? reports of people with tickets that expired at the end of last year, being able to upgrade their expired tickets to an AP over the phone? Or does an expired ticket have to be dealt with in person.


----------



## georgina

lanejudy said:


> You are the second poster recently to mention a “10/2017” on a recently-purchased ticket.   I wonder if it has something to do with physical card stock blanks, a number that identifies UT, or something else mundane but unrelated to actual ticket value.  A 10-day hopper this October _should_ have a value of $617.18 to $627.10 depending on start date.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


Thanks! Yes, I am hoping that is all it is - the stock of cards. I was expecting the $617.18 value upon upgrade. Further research - my MNSSHP ticket purchased a while ago from UT has a date of 11/17 on the card. Just had a temporary freak out when I saw the date on my new hopper, I am going into Zen mode and not worrying about it anymore.


----------



## Chris Hamm

For people commenting on the rate of price increases, I made a plot. Below are the ticket prices for single day (park hopper) tickets adjusted for inflation. The red line along the bottom is if the original cost of admission was adjusted for inflation.


----------



## vanjust14

I am planning a DVC stay at the beginning and the end of a Disney cruise in April 2020.  I would like park tickets for day 1 and 2, and then day 7 and 8.  From what I can tell, a 4 day ticket would only be good through day 7.  Is there any way to avoid having to buy two 2 day tickets (besides AP)?


----------



## siren0119

vanjust14 said:


> I am planning a DVC stay at the beginning and the end of a Disney cruise in April 2020.  I would like park tickets for day 1 and 2, and then day 7 and 8.  From what I can tell, a 4 day ticket would only be good through day 7.  Is there any way to avoid having to buy two 2 day tickets (besides AP)?



You have the option of paying extra for the flexible ticket option - that will give you 14 days to use all of your park days.


----------



## lanejudy

When the date-based tickets first rolled out, there was mention (I believe by a TA) that WDW's info mentioned something would be available for cruise guests in your situation.  However, I have not seen anything more definitive about that.  You could try contacting DCL; maybe it's only available with specific land-and-sea packages?

Probably adding a 5th day to your 4-day ticket is less expensive than buying 2 shorter 2-day tickets.  And it would extend your use window to 8 days.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## vanjust14

lanejudy said:


> When the date-based tickets first rolled out, there was mention (I believe by a TA) that WDW's info mentioned something would be available for cruise guests in your situation.  However, I have not seen anything more definitive about that.  You could try contacting DCL; maybe it's only available with specific land-and-sea packages?
> 
> Probably adding a 5th day to your 4-day ticket is less expensive than buying 2 shorter 2-day tickets.  And it would extend your use window to 8 days.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


Thank you, I will contact them to ask.  Good thinking about the 5 day ticket as well!


----------



## lanejudy

Here's the link to the post about tickets for DCL cruisers, from the Walt Disney World Date Based Ticket System FAQ thread:  


tinka-belle said:


> Also mentioned was that Disney Cruise Line would have tickets available that are good for up to 14 days from first use, must call DCL as this will not be online.  They went through this kinda fast, I assume you have to book the resort nights on either end of the cruise with DCL to get this type of ticket.  Will update this definitely when they post the re-broadcast on the TA site tomorrow.
> 
> UPDATE:  Yes, the resort portion of the stay mist be booked with DCL to get these tickets.
> Won't benefit those who stay off site or on DVC points pre or post cruise.


----------



## vanjust14

lanejudy said:


> Here's the link to the post about tickets for DCL cruisers, from the Walt Disney World Date Based Ticket System FAQ thread:


Thanks for the link.  Looks like since I'm DVC I can't take advantage.  UT has the 4 and 5 day for the same price so I'll do that, thanks again!


----------



## DisneyParkLover

Can my Florida friend purchase an annual pass for my 6 year old son as long as she is there to activate it at first use?


----------



## Robo

DisneyParkLover said:


> Can my Florida friend purchase an annual pass for my 6 year old son as long as she is there to activate it at first use?


Yes.


----------



## subtchr

Robo said:


> ...That said,
> *If you are staying at a WDW Resort*, any unused days on your 2-day ticket will stay valid through the end of that WDW resort stay.



Is this true for tickets purchased separately, or only those included in a vacation package?

From the FAQ on the Disney website (emphasis mine):

"Tickets *purchased as part of a Walt Disney Travel Company room and ticket package* are valid for admission beginning on the date of check-in and must be used by the date of check-out, or in accordance with the validity windows listed above—whichever period is longer.



HausofDisney said:


> Thank you so much for the information!! Right now it says that it's $120 a day x 2 days for the start date I'm looking at. I think that's pretty good. Is there any advantage in waiting, do the prices ever fluctuate or should I consider buying now? @Robo sorry I added onto my response. Do you mind giving a suggestion since I don't know much about park ticket costs. Thanks again.



Prices never go down, but they may go up, if there is an across the board price increase before your visit. So no downside to buying now, if your plans are firm.


----------



## HausofDisney

subtchr said:


> Is this true for tickets purchased separately, or only those included in a vacation package?
> 
> From the FAQ on the Disney website (emphasis mine):
> 
> "Tickets *purchased as part of a Walt Disney Travel Company room and ticket package* are valid for admission beginning on the date of check-in and must be used by the date of check-out, or in accordance with the validity windows listed above—whichever period is longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Prices never go down, but they may go up, if there is an across the board price increase before your visit. So no downside to buying now, if your plans are firm.



Yes unfortunately I had not bought the park tickets yet, and they already increased. That was a mistake on my part.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

We have not been to WDW since 2017 and are not planning on taking a WDW trip until Fall 2020 at the earliest, but probably 2021 as we have a DCL trip booked for 2020. But with everything new to experience I was thinking we might make 2 trips of about 5 park days each within a 12 month time span, one in Fall 2021 and one in Spring 2022. So APs might make sense, and my mom who always comes with us is a FL resident. We always get Memory Maker, and my mom would use the free parking as well. A few questions: 

1. My mom can purchase APs with her FL discount for my 2 kids, who will be 5 and 9, correct? She just needs her ID to activate them at the ticket booth? 
2. Can we purchase the APs now and not activate them until 2021? 
3. Will my older son's AP still work if he turns 10 over the year of the AP? 
4. Can we make FP reservations 60 days out if staying on-property if their APs are not yet activated? I would probably purchase regular tickets for myself and my DH, depending on dates of travel they will probably be cheaper than non-resident APs especially if using a discount site.
5. Can we take advantage of dining and merchandise AP discounts if only the kids have APs? 
6. If there are any passholder events or previews, could we attend them with as guests of our kids if we don't have APs? 

TIA!


----------



## subtchr

1. Yes.

2. Yes.

3. Yes. Children and adults are the same price for APs.

4. Yes, as long as they are linked in MDE. 

5. Yes.

6. Depends on the event, but usually, no, you cannot. They are exclusive to APs.


----------



## Robo

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> 3. Will my older son's AP still work if he turns 10 over the year of the AP?





subtchr said:


> 3. Yes. Children and adults are the same price for APs.


And, while that is true, even if there WAS a difference in price, 
the age of the child on the date on which the AP was activated will remain "locked" for the duration of that AP.


----------



## SABeasley98

Can Stars & Stripes tickets (length of stay passes from Shades of Green) be upgraded to an Annual Pass?


----------



## goofy78

I currently have a platinum AP that will expire October 6. I’m not sure if I want to renew yet. I have a trip planned for October 9-14. I was going to purchase a five day park hopper now through a third party so I can reserve my fast passes. If I decide to renew my AP will I be able to do it when I arrive and be able to apply the park hopper to it? If so is there a specific way I should do it, like do I need to enter a park with the park hopper ticket first? Thank you for any help!


----------



## Robo

goofy78 said:


> I currently have a platinum AP that will expire October 6. I’m not sure if I want to renew yet. I have a trip planned for October 9-14. I was going to purchase a five day park hopper now through a third party so I can reserve my fast passes.
> 
> 1. If I decide to renew my AP will I be able to do it when I arrive and be able to apply the park hopper to it?
> 2. If so is there a specific way I should do it,
> 3. like do I need to enter a park with the park hopper ticket first? Thank you for any help!


1. Yes.
2. Not really.
3. At some point during your trip (early-on would be fine) go to a Guest Relations 
and ask nicely for what you'd like to do.


----------



## goofy78

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Not really.
> 3. At some point during your trip (early-on would be fine) go to a Guest Relations
> and ask nicely for what you'd like to do.



Thanks Robo!


----------



## Ladybugsy

> Ladybugsy said:
> Robo, your insight is always appreciated.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions for someone like me who needs to renew 60 days prior to my expiration, but my fastpass window is 2 days prior to that date? My fastpass date is 7/21 and my renew date is 7/23. Passes expire 9/21 and we are arriving 9/19. I hate to miss out on that full window of fastpass frenzy.
> 
> Thanks in advance, not expecting much but you don't know if you don't ask .
> Click to expand...


Yes.
Call the Disney AP line and explain the renewal timing issue.
They have many times extended the pre-renewal window earlier to accommodate
these kind of problems.
 Please report back with your findings.

Robo, 
Upon calling in, I was given a "Key Holder" in my ticketing on MDE.  One Key Holder is good for 4 days, I was given 3 to cover my vacation.  They will be there until the time I check in, and when I renew my passes, I will be set. 

Thanks so much for your help! 
Rory


----------



## pigletto

Hi everyone , I have a plan I could use a little help with. We will be traveling to Disney later this year . I currently have a 5 day Canadian resident ticket with a late September expiry . I would like to upgrade that ticket to a 7 day with a later expiry date. We won’t be travelling until later in the year.  I do realize I will lose the discount to upgrade this ticket to a 7 day PH but it is what it is .
My daughter is travelling to Orlando next month. Could I reassign this ticket to her, have her go to Disney Springs and upgrade it while she is there, and then assign it back to me ?
This would allow me to make fastpasses when my day comes . As it currently stands I wouldn’t be able to upagrade a ticket that expires before we arrive, or make fastpasses with it. 
Thank you for your advice


----------



## Robo

pigletto said:


> Hi everyone , I have a plan I could use a little help with. We will be traveling to Disney later this year . I currently have a 5 day Canadian resident ticket with a late September expiry . I would like to upgrade that ticket to a 7 day with a later expiry date. We won’t be travelling until later in the year.  I do realize I will lose the discount to upgrade this ticket to a 7 day PH but it is what it is .
> My daughter is travelling to Orlando next month.
> *Could I reassign this ticket to her, have her go to Disney Springs and upgrade it while she is there, and then assign it back to me ?*


Yes.


----------



## pigletto

Robo said:


> Yes.


Thank you!


----------



## quandrea

When looking at MDE, it says I have a one day ticket for myself and my daughter valid February 21, 2019. We used that ticket but it says one day remaining. We never went to a will call window to activate the ticket but went straight through the gate that day. Are these tickets still good? If so, how do I change the start date and add days?  Can I reassign the ticket?  Disney says since the tickets are expired I nee to visit a ticket window v


----------



## SABeasley98

Can a Stars & Stripes ticket be upgraded to an annual pass?


----------



## Robo

quandrea said:


> When looking at MDE, it says I have a one day ticket for myself and my daughter valid February 21, 2019. 1. We used that ticket but it says one day remaining.
> 2. We never went to a will call window to activate the ticket but went straight through the gate that day.
> 3. Are these tickets still good?
> 4. If so, how do I change the start date and add days?
> 5. Can I reassign the ticket?
> 6. Disney says since the tickets are expired *I nee to visit a ticket window v*


1. There is actually a very common GLITCH that shows tickets in MDX as being still valid that were actually already fully used up.
2. In general, there is no need to go anywhere to "validate" a regular ticket before using it.
(That's usually only for Annual Passes and certain "non-USA" tickets.)
3. Since you say that you already used them, they are no longer valid tickets.
4. Since you say that you already used it, that's not possible.
5. Since you say that you already used it, that's not possible.
6. And do what?


----------



## Robo

SABeasley98 said:


> Can a Stars & Stripes ticket be upgraded to an annual pass?



Sorry, but I don't know the answer.
Try calling WDW TICKETING
407-566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30-16:30 ET Mon-Sat


----------



## quandrea

Robo said:


> 1. There is actually a very common GLITCH that shows tickets in MDX as being still valid that were actually already fully used up.
> 2. In general, there is no need to go anywhere to "validate" a regular ticket before using it.
> (That's usually only for Annual Passes and certain "non-USA" tickets.)
> 3. Since you say that you already used them, they are no longer valid tickets.
> 4. Since you say that you already used it, that's not possible.
> 5. Since you say that you already used it, that's not possible.
> 6. And do what?


Thank you. I worried that the tickets would cause trouble when trying to use my new tickets. I called and they told me about the glitch and said I’d have no trouble at the gate. I phone a second time for that info. The first person said I’d need to visit a ticket window to ensure the ticket had been deactivated.


----------



## SABeasley98

Robo said:


> Sorry, but I don't know the answer.
> Try calling WDW TICKETING
> 407-566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30-16:30 ET Mon-Sat


Thanks Robo!


----------



## bluecastle

Right now I have a trip scheduled for 1/2/20 to 1/7/20. Undercover Tourist prices are definitely better than Disney's, but I am confused about what happens once I enter these tickets into MDE in time for my FP date in November. If, for some reason, ( I am currently dealing with a health issue), I need to postpone my trip, will Undercover Tourist apply what I've already paid to the equivalent tickets, 5 day hoppers, with a new starting date? I have read that Disney does that. Will they do that with tickets I have bought on UT that have been assigned to my MDE or just ones that bought through them?
I am very confused by this date-based system and I guess I need to do more research.  UT was having a "sale", so I felt a time crunch, but I think I need to learn more about it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Robo

bluecastle said:


> Right now I have a trip scheduled for 1/2/20 to 1/7/20. Undercover Tourist prices are definitely better than Disney's, but I am confused about what happens once I enter these tickets into MDE in time for my FP date in November.
> If, for some reason, ( I am currently dealing with a health issue), I need to postpone my trip,
> 1. will Undercover Tourist apply what I've already paid to the equivalent tickets, 5 day hoppers, with a new starting date?
> 2. I have read that Disney does that.
> 3. Will they do that with tickets I have bought on UT that have been assigned to my MDE
> 4. or just ones that bought through them?


1. Well, UT won't, but Disney will.
2. UT sells "Disney tickets," so the tickets can be "adjusted" by Disney after the tickets are purchased.
3. Yes.
4. Authorized  ticket resellers/discounters (like UT) sell actual "Disney tickets," just at a reduced price.


----------



## bluecastle

Robo said:


> 1. Well, UT won't, but Disney will.
> 2. UT sells "Disney tickets," so the tickets can be "adjusted" by Disney after the tickets are purchased.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. Authorized  ticket resellers/discounters (like UT) sell actual "Disney tickets," just at a reduced price.


Thank you so much for your quick reply!!


----------



## JJ2017

I am being gifted 4 flexible date park hopper tickets. This is being given to me by someone who gets these free through work.  My first park day will be 11/7. How and when do I upgrade to an AP? Will these tickets have a value?

My kids will have FL resident 4 day hopper tickets with their first day in the parks also on 11/7. How and when do I upgrade their tickets to an AP? 

All will be linked in my MDE account. 

Thanks!


----------



## siren0119

JJ2017 said:


> I am being gifted 4 flexible date park hopper tickets. This is being given to me by someone who gets these free through work.  My first park day will be 11/7. How and when do I upgrade to an AP? Will these tickets have a value?
> 
> My kids will have FL resident 4 day hopper tickets with their first day in the parks also on 11/7. How and when do I upgrade their tickets to an AP?
> 
> All will be linked in my MDE account.
> 
> Thanks!



If they get them free through work, they may be promotional tickets (which have no value for upgrades). That would be worth checking into before you start calculating upgrade costs.


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> I am being gifted 4 flexible date park hopper tickets. This is being given to me by someone who gets these free through work.  My first park day will be 11/7. How and when do I upgrade to an AP? Will these tickets have a value?
> 
> My kids will have FL resident 4 day hopper tickets with their first day in the parks also on 11/7. How and when do I upgrade their tickets to an AP?
> 
> All will be linked in my MDE account.
> 
> Thanks!


I agree that these tix likely cannot be upgraded.


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> I agree that these tix likely cannot be upgraded.


Well darn. How do I find out their value?


----------



## siren0119

JJ2017 said:


> Well darn. How do I find out their value?



If you have hard tickets and they say "comp" anywhere on them - those are definitely promo tickets with no cash value. 

You can also ask your friend who got them to get more info on the tickets from the source.


----------



## JJ2017

siren0119 said:


> If you have hard tickets and they say "comp" anywhere on them - those are definitely promo tickets with no cash value.
> 
> You can also ask your friend who got them to get more info on the tickets from the source.


If they are comp tickets, can they be loaded and used for FP booking? We book soon.


----------



## siren0119

JJ2017 said:


> If they are comp tickets, can they be loaded and used for FP booking? We book soon.



AFAIK they should still work the same as regular tickets for FP booking an such (@Robo may be able to verify/correct me on that) - they just have no cash value for upgrading.


----------



## Robo

siren0119 said:


> AFAIK they should still work the same as regular tickets for FP booking an such (@Robo may be able to verify/correct me on that) - they just have no cash value for upgrading.


That would be what I'd think.
They are valid tickets for *use*... just no "cash value."


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> Well darn. How do I find out their value?


They have value for USE at the parks as tickets.
But, they can't be upgraded if they were provided as "complimentary" to whomever got them from Disney.
(Which is very common for Disney to provide in "giveaway situations" like contests and raffles.)


----------



## Madame

First time upgrading since the start of date based tickets.  Is the value still based on the value at time of purchase or on gate price at the time of upgrade?

We have UCT 7 day hoppers (start date of Dec 29 2019), purchased April 1st 2019 for $597.60 per ticket.  Looking to upgrade to a Gold AP after blackouts.


----------



## Robo

Madame said:


> First time upgrading since the start of date based tickets.  Is the value still based on the value at time of purchase or on gate price at the time of upgrade?
> 
> We have UCT 7 day hoppers (start date of Dec 29 2019), purchased April 1st 2019 for $597.60 per ticket.  Looking to upgrade to a Gold AP after blackouts.



Upgrade value is based on the Disney value at time when purchased (or when your ticket was "minted.")

Read *Post #6* of the thread on which we are now posting.


----------



## houseful of boys

Please check my math:
Arriving Aug 11 - free dining package with 5 adult- 8 day park hopper tickets. We want to upgrade to 5 adult platinum passes. I figured this would cost $2888.65 plus tax. 
1. Is that the correct figure I should expect?
2. What is the tax rate? So what would my total be?


----------



## Madame

Robo said:


> Upgrade value is based on the Disney value at time when purchased (or when your ticket was "minted.")
> 
> Read *Post #6* of the thread on which we are now posting.


Thx Robo.  I did read #6.  Has there been a price increase on tickets since April of this year or can I use MDE to price out the “minted” value?


----------



## Madame

houseful of boys said:


> Please check my math:
> Arriving Aug 11 - free dining package with 5 adult- 8 day park hopper tickets. We want to upgrade to 5 adult platinum passes. I figured this would cost $2888.65 plus tax.
> 1. Is that the correct figure I should expect?
> 2. What is the tax rate? So what would my total be?


For tax multiply by 1.065.


----------



## Robo

Madame said:


> Thx Robo.  I did read #6. * Has there been a price increase on tickets since April* of this year or can I use MDE to price out the “minted” value?



Copied from Post #6:

Ticket bought from an Authorized Reseller/Discounter:
-or-
Ticket bought as part of a WDW Resort Package:
-or-
Ticket bought at a Disney Store:
*A __* Created BEFORE Feb.12,2017 - *(2016) *Prices *HERE.
B __* Created BETWEEN Feb.12,2017 & Feb.11,2018 *(2017) *Prices *HERE.
C __ *Created BETWEEN Feb.11,2018 & Oct.16,2018. *(Early 2018) *Price list *HERE.
D __ *Created BETWEEN Oct.16,2018 and March 12, 2019. *(Late 2018) *(Price list unavailable.)
*E __ *Created ON and AFTER March 12,2019. *(2019) *Price list *HERE.*
_________________________________________
*...
E __________*
Find the full Disney current 2019 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the* 2019* *Price list HERE.*
Subtract that 2019 price from the current full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT on the (same) *2019* Price list.
*Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*


----------



## Robo

Madame said:


> For tax multiply by 1.065.



Correct.


----------



## Madame

Robo said:


> Copied from Post #6:
> 
> Ticket bought from an Authorized Reseller/Discounter:
> -or-
> Ticket bought as part of a WDW Resort Package:
> -or-
> Ticket bought at a Disney Store:
> *A __* Created BEFORE Feb.12,2017 - *(2016) *Prices *HERE.
> B __* Created BETWEEN Feb.12,2017 & Feb.11,2018 *(2017) *Prices *HERE.
> C __ *Created BETWEEN Feb.11,2018 & Oct.16,2018. *(Early 2018) *Price list *HERE.
> D __ *Created BETWEEN Oct.16,2018 and March 12, 2019. *(Late 2018) *(Price list unavailable.)
> *E __ *Created ON and AFTER March 12,2019. *(2019) *Price list *HERE.*
> _________________________________________
> *...
> E __________*
> Find the full Disney current 2019 price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the* 2019* *Price list HERE.*
> Subtract that 2019 price from the current full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT on the (same) *2019* Price list.
> *Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*


Thank-you!


----------



## JuneChickie

Found the answer on another thread to my question


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Hi,
I'm really sorry to be a pain in the bum by asking this but I've already looked through 30+ pages and had to admit defeat as I couldn't go any further haha.
I'm from the UK and have bought a 14 day MYW ticket. I was hoping to upgrade to an AP on our first night there but the annual pass price I'm seeing on the disney website is over $1,000 - is this correct?
I've read a lot that people upgrade their passes and it's only a few hundred dollars extra. I then wondered if this was because they were Florida residents and got a discount but apparently this has been the case with quite a lot of UK reports back on AP. I'm just a little confused so wondered if anyone knew exactly what I'm looking like at paying to upgrade?
Sorry for the rambling


----------



## Robo

tinkerbell1991 said:


> I'm from the UK and have bought a 14 day MYW ticket. I was hoping to upgrade to an AP on our first night there but
> 1. the annual pass price I'm seeing on the disney website is over $1,000 - is this correct?
> 2. I've read a lot that people upgrade their passes and it's only a few hundred dollars extra.
> 3. I then wondered if this was because they were Florida residents and got a discount but apparently this has been the case with quite a lot of UK reports back on AP. I'm just a little confused
> 4. so wondered if anyone knew exactly what I'm looking like at paying to upgrade?


1. Yes.
2. For one thing, APs (and regular tickets) used to be a lot less expensive.
3. Depends on what posts you've read.
4. The cost to upgrade is (basically) subtracting the full cost of the ticket that you HAVE 
from the full cost of the ticket that you WANT... 
and paying that difference amount for the upgrade.

When did you buy your ticket, and how much did you pay for it (roughly) in US Dollars?


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. For one thing, APs (and regular tickets) used to be a lot less expensive.
> 3. Depends on what posts you've read.
> 4. The cost to upgrade is (basically) subtracting the full cost of the ticket that you HAVE
> from the full cost of the ticket that you WANT...
> and paying that difference amount for the upgrade.
> 
> When did you buy your ticket, and how much did you pay for it (roughly) in US Dollars?


Thank you for answering my queries. Wouldn't know what it is in dollars but each ticket was £438 and bought in April this year.


----------



## Robo

tinkerbell1991 said:


> £438



Figure that your tickets are "worth" approximately $530.00 US, so subtract that amount from the US cost of the AP that you want... and that would be the amount you would pay (subject to fluctuating exchange rates) to upgrade.

(All prices/calculations need to include 6.5% FL sales tax.)


----------



## Robo

Ticket prices are subject to change (with virtually no advance warning) at any time.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Robo said:


> Figure that your tickets are "worth" approximately $530.00 US, so subtract that amount from the US cost of the AP that you want... and that would be the amount you would pay (subject to fluctuating exchange rates) to upgrade.
> 
> (All prices/calculations need to include 6.5% FL sales tax.)


Thank you again


----------



## JJ2017

If I have 4 day park hopper tickets purchased for my kids, is there any way to "downgrade" them to a 4 day FL resident ticket (not in person, but online?)  

Or, can I upgrade that non-resident 4 day park hopper ticket to a FL resident AP (online?)


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> 1. If I have 4 day park hopper tickets purchased for my kids, is there any way to "downgrade" them to a 4 day FL resident ticket (not in person, but online?)
> 
> 2. Or, can I upgrade that non-resident 4 day park hopper ticket to a FL resident AP (online?)


1. No. Once purchased, tickets cannot be downgraded.
2. You can *try* to *call* and do the upgrade-
WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## randumb0

Next week I plan to head to Disney Springs during my lunch break to renew mine and my wife's AP's. I will be using some unused tickets to apply towards the renewal. My question is will my wife's id suffice or will she need to be present?


----------



## Robo

randumb0 said:


> Next week I plan to head to Disney Springs during my lunch break to renew mine and my wife's AP's.
> 1. I will be using some unused tickets to apply towards the renewal.
> 2. My question is will my wife's id suffice or will she need to be present?


1. Remember that you can use only one ticket per person to apply in the renewal transactions.
2. Only one of you will need to be present to do both renewals.


----------



## randumb0

Robo said:


> 1. Remember that you can use only one ticket per person to apply in the renewal transactions.
> 2. Only one of you will need to be present to do both renewals.



Yes I have 2 tickets to apply to 2 renewals. Thanks for your help.


----------



## siren0119

Ticket price/age question, I tried searching but didn't find what I needed.

My son is currently 9 but will turn 10 a few days before our trip. I tried to buy all Disney Adult tickets, but the system won't allow me to attach my son to an adult ticket. Do I need to do anything special (other than creating a fake guest in MDE, we already have our Magic bands and I really don't want to go through assigning/reassigning/etc) to get him the correct ticket, or is this just a case where I should take my pixie dust and run? LOL


----------



## Robo

siren0119 said:


> -is this just a case where I should take my pixie dust and run? LOL


That's one choice.
The "approved" in-person solution is to upgrade (at an extra charge) after you arrive.



siren0119 said:


> Do I need to do anything special (other than creating a fake guest in MDE, we already have our Magic bands and I really don't want to go through assigning/reassigning/etc) to get him the correct ticket...



The "fake guest" idea offers to potential of "doing the right thing" -AND- it certainly has the potential of saving you from needing the added time spent at a Guest Relations during your trip.

The transfer of an adult ticket from a  "fake name" to your (former) child would just take a few seconds, and can be done as soon as the child turns 10.


----------



## JJ2017

Oh man - please say this isn't so!  

My neighbor gifted me 4, 1 day park hopper tickets through her work - they are complimentary to her.  I'm reading the fine print and it says:
"At Walt Disney World, present this printed eTicket or show this eTicket on your mobile device, at the park entrance; you will be provided with a ticket for same day re-entry with Park Hopper privileges.  *Plan in advance to make FastPass+ selections up to 7 days prior to your theme park visit at MyDisneyExperience.com."

***I'm supposed to make my FPs tuesday (90 days for CLFP).  Can I not do that with these tickets???? I'm freaking out a bit.  THANKS!*


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> Oh man - please say this isn't so!
> 
> My neighbor gifted me 4, 1 day park hopper tickets through her work - they are complimentary to her.  I'm reading the fine print and it says:
> "At Walt Disney World, present this printed eTicket or show this eTicket on your mobile device, at the park entrance; you will be provided with a ticket for same day re-entry with Park Hopper privileges.  *Plan in advance to make FastPass+ selections up to 7 days prior to your theme park visit at MyDisneyExperience.com."
> 
> ***I'm supposed to make my FPs tuesday (90 days for CLFP).  Can I not do that with these tickets???? I'm freaking out a bit.  THANKS!*


If you can "connect them" to your MyDisneyExperience account now, you can advance-book FP+ as with any "normal" valid ticket. (Which does include the *60-days-in-advance* booking if you are staying on-site.)
If you CANNOT connect them to MDX, you'll need to wait until you are at WDW.
If you need help connecting to MDX,
Call WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> If you can "connect them" to your MyDisneyExperience account now, you can advance-book FP+ as with any "normal" valid ticket. (Which does include the *60-days-in-advance* booking if you are staying on-site.)
> If you CANNOT connect them to MDX, you'll need to wait until you are at WDW.
> If you need help connecting to MDX,
> Call WDW Ticketing:
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


phew - seriously, thank you.  i just linked all 4 and it's letting me make FP selections 30 days out.  each ticket says something different.  one of them says this below - do you know what it means? the print out paper says it's good for any of the location except tokyo and the water parks:

1 Day Park Hopper - California Summer E - Ticket Distribution 2016


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> one of them says this below - do you know what it means?
> 1 Day Park Hopper - California Summer E - Ticket Distribution 2016


I have no idea.

(And, frankly, I have low confidence on much of any verbiage that may pop up in MDX.)


----------



## JJ2017

I'm wondering if anyone has used the ID me feature for proof of Florida residency?  I'm wondering if there is a waiting period or if it's verified immediately and tickets can be purchased immediately.

In addition - my father is the one purchasing the tickets.  But only for his two grandchildren.  Are there any issues there?  He verifies his residency, but then purchases just 2 children APs?


----------



## yaya74

Need help clarifying on the "expiration" date on the Park Hopper Plus in a package  PLEASE!!

So for a 4 day Park Hopper Plus, the website says I have 8 days to use this ticket, from July 2nd to July 9th.
With this package I have booked a 4 night stay at BW with a 4 day PHP. Then I have a separate room only reservation at CSR for 2 nights right after checking out BW.
I plan to visit theme park during the first 4 days (July 2-5) , and then just water park and mini golf during my CSR (July 6 and 7).
Will that plan work??
I just want to make sure that the ticket portion for the water park and mini golf are still valid after spending 4 days in the theme park.


** I used the Disney online chat service to find out answer for my above question. The CM, instead of answering if the waterpark portion will still be valid, asked me to pay more for the Flexible Date ticket option... Don't like the upsell**

TIA!


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> - my father is the one purchasing the tickets.  But only for his two grandchildren.  Are there any issues there?  He verifies his residency, but then purchases just 2 children APs?


He can buy them, but he also needs to be at the gate the first time those tickets are actually used for park entry.


----------



## Robo

yaya74 said:


> Need help clarifying on the "expiration" date on the Park Hopper Plus in a package  PLEASE!!
> 
> So for a 4 day Park Hopper Plus,
> 1. the website says I have 8 days to use this ticket, from July 2nd to July 9th.
> 2. With this package I have booked a 4 night stay at BW with a 4 day PHP. Then I have a separate room only reservation at CSR for 2 nights right after checking out BW.
> I plan to visit theme park during the first 4 days (July 2-5) , and then just water park and mini golf during my CSR (July 6 and 7).
> 3. Will that plan work??
> 4. I just want to make sure that the ticket portion for the water park and mini golf are still valid after spending 4 days in the theme park.
> 
> 
> ** I used the Disney online chat service to find out answer for my above question. The CM, instead of answering if the waterpark portion will still be valid, asked me to pay more for the Flexible Date ticket option...
> 5. Don't like the upsell**
> 
> TIA!


1. Correct.
2. This does not affect your ticket use at all, in this case.
3. Yes.
4. Yes, it is.
5. Rather than it being strictly an "up-sell tactic," I'd wager that it was far more likely a situation of the CM not knowing anything about actual ticket rules (training in park procedures is virtually lacking for phone CMs,)
(s)he was just attempting to compensate by offering a "sure thing" answer.


----------



## siren0119

Robo said:


> That's one choice.
> The "approved" in-person solution is to upgrade (at an extra charge) after you arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> The "fake guest" idea offers to potential of "doing the right thing" -AND- it certainly has the potential of saving you from needing the added time spent at a Guest Relations during your trip.
> 
> The transfer of an adult ticket from a  "fake name" to your (former) child would just take a few seconds, and can be done as soon as the child turns 10.



After looking at it, there's a $5 difference in the cost of the ticket between the adult and child ticket for our day - I think we'll just pay the additional when we go to the parks that day, we have to stop into Will Call anyway.


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> He can buy them, but he also needs to be at the gate the first time those tickets are actually used for park entry.


Disney has told me that he doesn’t have to be there if we use this new verification system. I have it in writing. I also doubled checked with a DSS CM and they talked to someone (?) and got back to me that he also doesn’t need to be there. I am still skeptical and will be prepared to pay the price if they are adamant. But fingers crossed it will be seamless as they have advised me it will be. I understand the idea is for him to be able to join us, and he will in the future, but he cannot on this first trip.


----------



## Pluto777

I remember there was a tickets thread, but I can't find it. If there is maybe it should be posted there. My question is: can you postpone to a future year (2020 & eyond) using MYW tickets bought in 2018 even after  you assign them to a profile? Thx!


----------



## Robo

Pluto777 said:


> I remember there was a tickets thread, but I can't find it. If there is maybe it should be posted there. My question is: can you postpone to a future year (2020 & eyond) using MYW tickets bought in 2018 even after  you assign them to a profile? Thx!


Regardless of whether you attach tickets to your MDX account or not...
Tickets that have never been used and are not yet expired can be used on a future trip.
(If they are "date-based," you must have the date "changed" by contacting WDW (often at an additional expense.)

Tickets that have an expiration date will, in fact, expire on the given date.
However, the VALUE of those tickets (even if expired) can be applied in the future to help purchase new, current tickets at the time of another WDW trip.

(BTW, this thread IS the current 'tickets thread.')


----------



## JJ2017

Does a Florida Resident ticket purchase have to be completed with a credit card registered to a Florida address?  Does the address have to match the Florida driver's license? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> Does a Florida Resident ticket purchase have to be completed with a credit card registered to a Florida address?  Does the address have to match the Florida driver's license? Thanks!


In person?
As long as the buyer can otherwise correctly prove Florida residency, I don't think the payment method would matter. 
If you are concerned, just buy gift card(s) to cover the cost.


----------



## JJ2017

Yet another question.  My father got his Florida Driver's License today.  He then went to purchase the Florida Resident Tickets and was brought to the Florida Resident Verification portal (Id.Me).  He entered what they asked and then quickly got the message - "sorry, we cannot verify you."  

I'm thinking - is there a waiting period b/w the Florida DMV and uploading records to Id.Me?  Or, is this a bigger issue or a glitch?  Just curious if anyone has gone through this verification process.  Thanks!


----------



## jo-jo

I've read about 6 pages from waayyy back in May, before the AP price increases, so I just want to make sure of any other changes.

Our FP date is in about a month.   I'm planning on buying 11 non hopper tickets from undercover tourist and at the very least, upgrade two to an DVC Gold AP and perhaps the rest to hoppers.    I'm hoping (always hoping) that a DVC deal occurs.   
So using easy PRETEND numbers.....if UT tickets cost $100, at disney they cost $150.     Gold AP cost $200....what will it cost for us to upgrade.    $50 or $100?

Thank you.


----------



## lanejudy

jo-jo said:


> So using easy PRETEND numbers.....if UT tickets cost $100, at disney they cost $150. Gold AP cost $200....what will it cost for us to upgrade. $50 or $100?



In your hypothetical -- $50 to upgrade.  The upgrade is always the difference between the Disney _value*_ of the in-hand ticket and the new ticket.  

*Disney value is determined as of your purchase date; it may be lower than current pricing if there has been a price increase since the ticket was purchased.

And I like your PRETEND figures...for an AP?!?!


----------



## jo-jo

lanejudy said:


> In your hypothetical -- $50 to upgrade.  The upgrade is always the difference between the Disney _value*_ of the in-hand ticket and the new ticket.
> 
> *Disney value is determined as of your purchase date; it may be lower than current pricing if there has been a price increase since the ticket was purchased.
> 
> And I like your PRETEND figures...for an AP?!?!


 Thank you,  there have a been a few stories of people being told the ticket was only worth what UT paid for it, so now you owe a million bucks.     We had planned on buying AP for everyone until the $90 price jump, then hoppers for most and AP for us, now it  just base tickets.    We can add hopper later , I'm really upset with the 4 days of out 7, MK is closing at 6 pm and one night at 4:30.   We are staying at BLT.  I'm really thinking doing several mornings at MK and then hopping to other parks.  We have 5 grandkids 10 and younger, I think MK will be a biggie.


----------



## mitchsfan

Question:  my nephew and his family are going to Disney in August 2020.  They are staying off property. He would like start buying tickets when he has some extra money. If he goes to a Disney Store and buys a 8 day ticket lets say next week, it will still be good when his trip comes correct? But once he uses the first day of the ticket, the countdown starts? Thanks


----------



## siren0119

No, the tickets have very clear expiration dates, including if the ticket is unused. If he doesn't use them before they expire, their value can be applied toward buying valid tickets later....plus any cost difference. Buying tickets now does not lock in the current pricing for tickets that will be used a year from now.


----------



## Robo

jo-jo said:


> -there have a been a few stories of people being told the ticket was only worth what UT paid for it...


That has been happening since I started posting on the DIS nearly two decades ago (and almost certainly farther back than that.)
There is no way to avoid the possibility of encountering an untrained and uninformed ticket CM at WDW.
The way to counter the affect of such an event is to know, yourself, the proper procedures and exact figures that your upgrade should (correctly) cost.
Then, if you get quoted an incorrect amount, you can nicely ask to speak to a supervisor and/or politely decline the incorrect offer and go to a different ticket location to find a CM with more adequate  training.


----------



## jrbenji

I couldn't  find any info on this so I thought i would ask the experts.

We have a trip planned for this October   At Disney world but my DD may not be able to go.

June of 2020 we are planning a Disneyland trip.

So can the unused Disney world ticket purchase price go toward a Disneyland ticket for that trip ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Robo

jrbenji said:


> can the unused Disney world ticket purchase price go toward a Disneyland ticket for that trip ?


Sorry, but no.


----------



## lanejudy

mitchsfan said:


> Question:  my nephew and his family are going to Disney in August 2020.  They are staying off property. He would like start buying tickets when he has some extra money. If he goes to a Disney Store and buys a 8 day ticket lets say next week, it will still be good when his trip comes correct? But once he uses the first day of the ticket, the countdown starts? Thanks



Tickets are now date-specific with expiration dates.  If he knows what dates they plan to be there, he can start buying tickets now one at a time.  I honestly don’t know if The Disney Store still sells WDW tickets, but they can be purchased online from WDW, or for a little savings use an authorized ticket seller like Maple Leaf or Undercover Tourist.  With the correct dates, the tickets will be good next summer.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## jrbenji

Robo said:


> Sorry, but no.


Thought so 
Thanks for the reply


----------



## MinnieTink

Hi there! Planning my 21st trip and have a ticket/magic band question.   We are staying for 3 nights in BWI before checking into SSR for a week in a 1BR. Most likely we will purchase tix thru UT.  How does this work w split stays? Do I “attach” the tickets to the first set of magic bands? Is it easy to transfer the tickets and their associated FPs to a second set of Bands? I know I can opt out of the second set however our travel party will be 4, not 3 at that point so I thought I would get the second set.  Sorry.  Dis Veteran but a total split stay noob!! Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Robo

MinnieTink said:


> Hi there! Planning my 21st trip and have a ticket/magic band question.   We are staying for 3 nights in BWI before checking into SSR for a week in a 1BR. Most likely we will purchase tix thru UT.  How does this work w split stays? Do I “attach” the tickets to the first set of magic bands? Is it easy to transfer the tickets and their associated FPs to a second set of Bands? I know I can opt out of the second set however our travel party will be 4, not 3 at that point so I thought I would get the second set.  Sorry.  Dis Veteran but a total split stay noob!! Thanks for any advice!


No tickets need be attached to any particular MBs.
Tickets are put into a guest's MyDisneyExperience account and ANY registered MB that belongs to
a guest will automatically access any of the tickets in that guest's MDX account.
A guest can own any number of MBs and each MB can be used interchangeably with any others.
All MBs can be active at the same time and used for all purposes.
No changes need to be made for split stays.

Just to keep things as clear as possible- 
There is no reservation info, or ticket info, or credit card info, or FP+ info "put onto" a MagicBand.
A MagicBand only contains  a unique serial number that is used to access the information that is stored in a guest's MyDisneyExperience file.
When the MagicBand is touched to a "Mickey Head Reader,"
the MB's serial number is read and that number creates a an instant connection to the guest's MDE account info.
The MagicBand works like the combination to a locked safe, or a key to a locked door.
The MB, itself, is not the container of the ticket or FastPass, or Room key number, etc. 
The MB just *unlocks* the guest's file of info, allowing it to be accessed from her/his MDX account when needed.


----------



## MinnieTink

Robo said:


> No tickets need be attached to any particular MBs.
> Tickets are put into a guest's MyDisneyExperience account and ANY registered MB that belongs to
> a guest will automatically access any of the tickets in that guest's MDX account.
> A guest can own any number of MBs and each MB can be used interchangeably with any others.
> All MBs can be active at the same time and used for all purposes.
> No changes need to be made for split stays.
> 
> Just to keep things as clear as possible-
> There is no reservation info, or ticket info, or credit card info, or FP+ info "put onto" a MagicBand.
> A MagicBand only contains  a unique serial number that is used to access the information that is stored in a guest's MyDisneyExperience file.
> When the MagicBand is touched to a "Mickey Head Reader,"
> the MB's serial number is read and that number creates a an instant connection to the guest's MDE account info.
> The MagicBand works like the combination to a locked safe, or a key to a locked door.
> The MB, itself, is not the container of the ticket or FastPass, or Room key number, etc.
> The MB just *unlocks* the guest's file of info, allowing it to be accessed from her/his MDX account when needed.



Thanks so much Robo for that explanation!


----------



## DeedeeRo

Hi - I have a question that I haven't been able to find the answer to.
This thread has been very informative but I would like to better understand the 'minted' time of a ticket purchased through Undercover Tourist.

I purchased 3 day Park Hopper tickets from Undercover Tourist on March 22 this year (they are date-based for December).  This was right after the price increase, but Undercover Tourist was still selling some at the 'old' price.  I will now be doing an additional trip in October and would like to use them towards an Annual Pass purchase.  What is the value of these tickets?  Is it based on the value before the price increase or after?

Thanks


----------



## Robo

DeedeeRo said:


> What is the value of these tickets?  Is it based on the value before the price increase or after?


You need to contact Undercover Tourist so that they can tell you the creation date of the ticket you purchased.
Then, you'd know which price value to use in the upgrade.


----------



## DeedeeRo

Robo said:


> You need to contact Undercover Tourist so that they can tell you the creation date of the ticket you purchased.
> Then, you'd know which price value to use in the upgrade.


Thank you, I will reach out to them.  Your help is appreciated.


----------



## hakunamoscato91

Question: I’m doing a split stay in September (both parts at a Disney resort) and I bought my tickets as part of a MYW package with the first stay. They’re 7 day tickets and my first stay is 4 days at AoA, directly followed by 5 days at Yacht Club. Based on my understanding of the tickets, they should be good for 8 days since that’s longer than my first stay right? 

I was able to book fastpasses for my entire stay, which I’m assuming it wouldn’t let me do if those weren’t valid tickets. But in the app it says they expire 9/17. Which is the day I check out of AoA and into Yacht Club. Will my tickets actually be good the whole trip? I mean I physically can’t use 7 days worth of tickets in 4 days. I’m just a bit worried with the expiration date that’s showing in the app that when I show up to a park on 9/18 it isn’t going to let me in and all my fastpasses will be gone.


----------



## lanejudy

A 7-day ticket is good for 10 days.  You'll be fine for both parts of your split stay.  

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## hakunamoscato91

lanejudy said:


> A 7-day ticket is good for 10 days.  You'll be fine for both parts of your split stay.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


Thank you so much!


----------



## hiroMYhero

@Robo, New Mid-Day Magic tickets are now available:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ney-world-resort-theme-park-fun-after-12-p-m/
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-walt-disney-world-mid-day-magic-ticket-offer-now-available/
https://www.disboards.com/threads/mid-day-magic-tickets-now-available.3765102/


----------



## lanejudy

@hiroMYhero  I just saw that on the website this morning!  As if tickets aren't confusing enough...


----------



## winnieofpooh

I read through the FAQ on the front post (thank you!!) but just wanted to clarify/verify, so we aren’t out the $1,000 we spent on our tickets!

We bought 4 day hoppers from UT shortly _before_ Oct 2019 (before the date based tickets). They have an expiration date of December 2019. Am I correct to assume we can let these expire, and when we go on our next trip in December 2020, simply pay the difference in value to “re-instate” the tickets? A CM told us today it could be possible to do but she couldn’t guarantee they’d allow that.


----------



## lanejudy

winnieofpooh said:


> I read through the FAQ on the front post (thank you!!) but just wanted to clarify/verify, so we aren’t out the $1,000 we spent on our tickets!
> 
> We bought 4 day hoppers from UT shortly _before_ Oct 2019 (before the date based tickets). They have an expiration date of December 2019. Am I correct to assume we can let these expire, and when we go on our next trip in December 2020, simply pay the difference in value to “re-instate” the tickets? A CM told us today it could be possible to do but she couldn’t guarantee they’d allow that.



Yes, you can use the value towards an upgrade for new Dec. 2020 tickets, paying the difference to bring them to current prices.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Has anyone upgraded a UK 14 day ticket with free MM recently? If so what was the upgrade cost?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Disney Frenhines said:


> Can you confirm that I can upgrade my UK 14 Day Park Hopper, bought as a package via Disney's own travel site  to an Annual Pass and, if so, can I do it before I use it or do I need to use it once before I can do it?  I ask because I did email Disney about it and the reply did not even begin to answer my question, there was no mention of annual Passes at all from her. I plan to have three trips within the next 12 months, so an AP makes sense.


Hi, did you upgrade? Do you mind sharing how much the upgrade cost? Did you get any credit for the free MM? Thank you.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Disney Frenhines said:


> Can you confirm that I can upgrade my UK 14 Day Park Hopper, bought as a package via Disney's own travel site  to an Annual Pass and, if so, can I do it before I use it or do I need to use it once before I can do it?  I ask because I did email Disney about it and the reply did not even begin to answer my question, there was no mention of annual Passes at all from her. I plan to have three trips within the next 12 months, so an AP makes sense.


Hi, did you upgrade? Do you mind sharing how much the upgrade cost? Did you get any credit for the free MM? Thank you.


----------



## vacationer1954

I'm sure this question has been answered somewhere, but I cannot find it. Could someone please point me to the post where it discusses whether you can "renew" (and get the renewal discount) when downgrading from a DVC Gold Annual Pass to a Florida Resident Silver Annual Pass?


----------



## Robo

vacationer1954 said:


> I'm sure this question has been answered somewhere, but I cannot find it. Could someone please point me to the post where it discusses
> *whether you can "renew" (and get the renewal discount) when downgrading from a DVC Gold Annual Pass to a Florida Resident Silver Annual Pass?*


Yes, you can.
It is always possible at AP renewal time to change the "type" of AP (if you are eligible for that type of AP,)  and still pay just the renewal discount price for the kind of AP you choose.


----------



## BebopBaloo

What is the current rule for renewed AP cards that have last years dates?  Example: The dates on the card are 2018-2019. Would a renewed AP guest need to pick up a new card that has dates 2019-2020 in order to receive discounts, etc in person?


----------



## katallo

Has anyone purchased the Mid Day Magic Ticket offer?  I'm curious about pros and cons.


----------



## badeacon

I have bought 5 day park hopper and plan to use 12/15-12/19. My reading of posts in this thread says I should be able to upgrade to gold pass on 12/19 as exiting park, the last day of use. Is this correct, that can upgrade to gold on a blackout date?


----------



## Robo

katallo said:


> Has anyone purchased the Mid Day Magic Ticket offer?  I'm curious about pros and cons.



The main pro is: It costs less.
The main con is: You can't go in the park the morning, so you get fewer possible hours in the park.

If you don't care about the morning hours, you're all set.
If you don't like the extra heavy number of guests who will be in the park in the afternoon/evening, there's a negative.

Not a lot of other things to factor.


----------



## Robo

BebopBaloo said:


> What is the current rule for renewed AP cards that have last years dates?  Example: The dates on the card are 2018-2019. Would a renewed AP guest need to pick up a new card that has dates 2019-2020 in order to receive discounts, etc in person?



The general numeric year is not as important as the actual start/end AP date -AKA the "anniversary date." (Like, Sept. 3, 2019.)
The AP needs to have not yet expired in order to get the discounts.
This would not be a problem if you have already purchased the AP upgrade (which means the "new" AP would become active at the anniversary date.)


----------



## Robo

badeacon said:


> I have bought 5 day park hopper and plan to use 12/15-12/19. My reading of posts in this thread says I should be able to upgrade to gold pass on 12/19 as exiting park, the last day of use. Is this correct, that can upgrade to gold on a blackout date?


You can upgrade to the new AP, but not use it to enter a park on a blackout date.


----------



## BebopBaloo

Robo said:


> The general numeric year is not as important as the actual start/end AP date -AKA the "anniversary date." (Like, Sept. 3, 2019.)
> The AP needs to have not yet expired in order to get the discounts.
> This would not be a problem if you have already purchased the AP upgrade (which means the "new" AP would become active at the anniversary date.)


AP has been renewed and the anniversary date has arrived. Do they still need a new card? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

BebopBaloo said:


> AP has been renewed and the anniversary date has arrived. Do they still need a new card? Thanks!


Does the current (old) card have a visible "expired" date on it?
If so, a new card would be called for. (Easy to pick up at any ticket booth or Guest Relations at WDW.)


----------



## ulcards99

I just wanted to make sure I was calculating this correct.  If I buy a 10 day PH ticket from UT that starts on September 30 ($529.03 pre-tax, $563.42 after tax) and I want to upgrade to an AP when I get there (non-Florida resident), do my calculations make sense?

1. 10 day PH ticket on Disney site = $579.51 pre-tax... $617.18 after tax
2. Upgrade to AP at Guest Relations would cost = $574.56 after tax (($1119-579.51) * 1.065)

So I would be saving $53.77 by upgrading when I get there instead of purchase an AP in advance. $1,191.74 vs $1,137.98 Is that math correct?


----------



## Robo

ulcards99 said:


> I just wanted to make sure I was calculating this correct.  If I buy a 10 day PH ticket from UT that starts on September 30 ($529.03 pre-tax, $563.42 after tax) and I want to upgrade to an AP when I get there (non-Florida resident), do my calculations make sense?
> 
> 1. 10 day PH ticket on Disney site = $579.51 pre-tax... $617.18 after tax
> 2. Upgrade to AP at Guest Relations would cost = $574.56 after tax (($1119-579.51) * 1.065)
> 
> So I would be saving $53.77 by upgrading when I get there instead of purchase an AP in advance. $1,191.74 vs $1,137.98 Is that math correct?


Simplified calculation equation below-
(What you paid for the discounted ticket does not figure in to the upgrade calculations.)

$1191.74 w/tax: Platinum AP (For upgrade at Ticket booth or Guest Relations)
-  617.18 w/tax: 10 day PH, Disney site) [I'm taking your word on this.]
=* 574.56* w/tax: Upgrade to Platinum AP cost.


----------



## cdurham1

I just bought an annual pass, and they sent me my exchange card in the mail already.  I understand that I should get a free magic band, but I don't know how to order one before my trip.  It looks like I can't get the magicband until I activate the annual pass in person.  Obviously, I would like to have my magic band before I go on my trip.  Any advice?


----------



## CarolynFH

cdurham1 said:


> I just bought an annual pass, and they sent me my exchange card in the mail already.  I understand that I should get a free magic band, but I don't know how to order one before my trip.  It looks like I can't get the magicband until I activate the annual pass in person.  Obviously, I would like to have my magic band before I go on my trip.  Any advice?



So far as I know, you have to activate your AP in person at any ticket booth or GR before you enter the park for the first time, and you can't order your AP MB until your AP is activated.  However, the ticket booth in Liberty Square in MK has MBs available - you can pick one up there, but it won't be personalized with your name inside, just the MB's ID number.


----------



## Robo

CarolynFH said:


> So far as I know,
> 1. you have to activate your AP in person at any ticket booth or GR before you enter the park for the first time, and you can't order your AP MB until your AP is activated.  However,
> 2.  the ticket booth in Liberty Square in MK has MBs available -
> 3. you can pick one up there, but it won't be personalized with your name inside, just the MB's ID number.


1. Correct.
2. That location is called the "Liberty Square Ticket Office."
It's just outside the central Castle Hub across the bridge to Liberty Square.
(It's right in front of the Hall of President's exit.
3. Correct.


----------



## Robo

cdurham1 said:


> I would like to have my magic band before I go on my trip.  Any advice?


In addition to the info in the posts above, if you already HAVE any MBs in your name from previous WDW trips,
those MBs will work at WDW with your new AP. 
(Any ticket or AP under your file in MDX will work, interchangeably, with any MB in your name in the same MDX account.)
You could use the older MB(s) for this trip, then after you return home,
you can then order your new AP MB and have it "personalized" (with your name)
and it will be sent to you... ready to use on any subsequent trips when you use your new AP.


----------



## RajunCajun

If I get a 2 day hopper and I’m doing a split stay and want to get two different magic bands, can I link that one ticket to both bands and stays?  Also will be doing the dining plan 

Hope this makes sense


----------



## Robo

RajunCajun said:


> If I get a 2 day hopper and I’m doing a split stay and want to get two different magic bands, can I link that one ticket to both bands and stays?  Also will be doing the dining plan
> 
> Hope this makes sense



No ticket or resort stay, etc. is ever linked "TO" any specific individual MB.
As long as ANY of the MBs connected to YOU are active, they will access any and all valid tickets in your MDX account.

(Any ticket or AP under your file in MDX will work, interchangeably, with any MB in your name in the same MDX account.)


----------



## Jorjabelle

I’m just checking that this is correct?

If we have 5 day base tickets for October - we can upgrade at the Concierge Desk to 5 day PH Plus by paying the cost difference, and we won’t lose FP reservations made with the original 5 day base tickets?  

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Disney Frenhines

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Hi, did you upgrade? Do you mind sharing how much the upgrade cost? Did you get any credit for the free MM? Thank you.


I went to the ticket window at MK, but you can do it at any of the parks ticket windows and I believe guest services at Disney Springs. I would do it before any uses of it. To work out roughly how much what I did was convert how much I paid into USD (XE.com are pretty good for currency calculations) and take that away from the price of an AP and covert the difference back to GBP. As currency rates change throughout the day it'll be only a rough guide, maybe a couple of pounds either way. It's not the fantastic bargain it used to be, but, still cheaper than two separate 14 day tickets and you get the discounts.
MM comes free with the UK pass and as you get MM as part of the AP there is no refund for that. 
Bear in mind two things, with the basic AP you lose entry to Typhoon Lagon and Blizzard Beach and, currently, UK holders cannot add the DDP or get it free, unlike US passholders. Very unfair. However you can do Tables in Wonderland. I won't explain that here, but, look it up as that maybe of use to you if there are a lot of you going and you are doing several trips a year.


----------



## Robo

Jorjabelle said:


> I’m just checking that this is correct?
> 
> If we have 5 day base tickets for October - we can upgrade at the Concierge Desk to 5 day PH Plus by paying the cost difference, and we won’t lose FP reservations made with the original 5 day base tickets?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Yes.
You don't lose FPs by simply upgrading.


----------



## smidgy

just wanted to come back here and let ebveryone know I WAS able to activated our free dining tickets one day early.  we were at POP for a 2 day room only, then our package began onthe 3rd day. on day 2 the front desk activated the tickets even tho the package didn't start till the next day.   NOTE: the package was booked BEFORE date based ticket pricing.   we then went to GR at MK and upgraded to annual passes.  got all the business taken care of before the kids and grands got there the next day.   we were NOT able to get our mugs a day early tho.


----------



## peteykirch

I just want to confirm something before I go out and spend the money....

If I want to get a Florida AP, but don't live there year round, but have a Winter House, I can still use my NJ license + Florida Banking Information as long as it has my Florida Winter House address attached to it along with my name?


----------



## BamaBeagle

peteykirch said:


> I just want to confirm something before I go out and spend the money....
> 
> If I want to get a Florida AP, but don't live there year round, but have a Winter House, I can still use my NJ license + Florida Banking Information as long as it has my Florida Winter House address attached to it along with my name?


I'm pretty sure you have to have a valid Florida ID to get the Florida AP


----------



## peteykirch

BamaBeagle said:


> I'm pretty sure you have to have a valid Florida ID to get the Florida AP



I don't think that's the case anymore....



> You’ll need to provide proof of a Florida residential address in order to purchase a Florida Resident park ticket or annual pass. For each ticket or pass purchased for an adult, you may provide any of the following:
> 
> Valid Florida driver’s license (must have a Florida address)
> Valid Florida state-issued ID card (must have a Florida address)
> Valid Florida-based military ID
> *For your convenience, Florida residents with any of the above listed identification can now verify their residency online, which means you can bypass Guest Relations and go straight to the parks! Simply fill out the “Your Florida Resident Information” form upon check-out when you purchase tickets through Disneyworld.com or complete the “Customize Your Tickets” step when you purchase through the My Disney Experience app.
> If you do not have one of the IDs indicated above, then you must provide one of the following—dated within the past 2 months—evidencing a Florida residential address, along with a corresponding picture ID (passport, driver's license, state identification card):
> *Proof of Current Mortgage*
> You may use a monthly mortgage statement from within the past 2 months; it may not be more than 2 months old. Deeds, mortgage contracts, mortgage payment booklets and leases are not accepted.
> *Bills, Policies or Registration*
> 
> Current homeowner's insurance policy or bill
> Current automobile registration, insurance policy or bill
> Current Utility bill (power / phone / cable / water)
> Bills can be no more than 2 months old (P.O. Boxes are not accepted as proof of residency)
> *Mail*
> 
> Mail from financial institutions, including checking, savings or investment account statements
> Mail from federal, state, county or city government agencies
> Mail can be no more than 2 months old (P.O. Boxes are not accepted as proof of residency)
> Additional members of the same household must only provide proof of same residential address.
> Current statements and bills printed from electronic versions are accepted, along with electronic bills provided via smart phones and tablet devices.
> For more information, please call (407) WDW-PASS or (407) 939-7277—or use the Annual Passholder Help Form to email our dedicated Help Team with any questions you may have about your annual pass. Guests under age 18 must have parent or guardian permission to call.


----------



## BamaBeagle

Interesting! That seems like it would work for you then (very good if it does), but someone who is more knowledgeable about tickets will probably have a more definitive answer.


----------



## Belle.loves.beast

We will be moving to Florida but won’t have Florida IDs at the time of our trip. I’d like to buy the 4 day FL tix and use our bank statements with our FL address (says it is okay on the disney website) 

Just wondering if anyone has any trouble with this? And if there is an issue if we could just pay the difference to non resident tickets?


----------



## Robo

Belle.loves.beast said:


> 1. I’d like to buy the 4 day FL tix and use our bank statements with our FL address (says it is okay on the disney website)
> 2.  And if there is an issue if we could just pay the difference to non resident tickets?


1. If that's what it says, then I don't see a problem.
2. Yes. That's the "normal" procedure.


----------



## thor369

Ok so I booked my hotel (Swan) and flight tickets, now need to buy park tickets. Where would be the cheapest authorized place to buy? also if my dates change for the stay can the ticket dates be changed as I have to link my ticket to my hotel reservation in the MDE app. how would that work? I need tickets for 4 days


----------



## Robo

thor369 said:


> Ok so I booked my hotel (Swan) and flight tickets, now need to buy park tickets.
> 1. Where would be the cheapest authorized place to buy? also
> 2. if my dates change for the stay can the ticket dates be changed as I have to link my ticket to my hotel reservation in the MDE app. how would that work? I need tickets for 4 days


1. Can change all the time. You need to check on the date you’re ready to buy. 
2. Yes. 
3. You don’t link stand-alone tickets to your resort.


----------



## kschafer

My mom is a Florida resident with no current AP, she would like a weekday pass.  My son is going to be marching in Disney over spring break on a Sunday and she would like to see him.  I know that with the waterparks, if that has been used on a pass and an upgrade is wanted, the upgrade must include waterparks.  Is the rule the same in this case?  If she uses a pass on a weekend, is she unable to upgrade to a weekday only pass?


----------



## randumb0

Can an expired 4 day exchange certificate be exchanged for a gift card?


----------



## randumb0

kschafer said:


> My mom is a Florida resident with no current AP, she would like a weekday pass.  My son is going to be marching in Disney over spring break on a Sunday and she would like to see him.  I know that with the waterparks, if that has been used on a pass and an upgrade is wanted, the upgrade must include waterparks.  Is the rule the same in this case?  If she uses a pass on a weekend, is she unable to upgrade to a weekday only pass?



Yes a weekday AP can be upgraded to any other AP


----------



## Robo

randumb0 said:


> Can an expired 4 day exchange certificate be exchanged for a gift card?


If allowed, that would be only on a "special case" basis.
Standard procedure would be that the original value could be applied to a new, current ticket.


----------



## Robo

kschafer said:


> My mom is a Florida resident with no current AP, she would like a weekday pass.  My son is going to be marching in Disney over spring break on a Sunday and she would like to see him.  I know that with the waterparks, if that has been used on a pass and an upgrade is wanted, the upgrade must include waterparks.  Is the rule the same in this case?
> If she uses a pass on a weekend, is she unable to upgrade to a weekday only pass?


I'm getting lost in what you are calling a "pass."
If she buys a ANNUAL Pass that can be used on a Sunday, that is the kind of Annual Pass she will own for a year.
If she buys a regular TICKET and uses it on a Sunday, she can then decide to upgrade that ticket to any kind of Annual Pass that she chooses.


----------



## cdurham1

I bought a AP, but haven't activated it yet.  I plan on activating it when I get to the first park (EP).  What do I tell them/show them so I don't get charged for parking that first visit?


----------



## cleophus12

I've done this a hundred times in the past, but with the new date based ticketing I have a question.  I have a 1 day ticket for a particular date in August.  I also have a 3 day PH for dates in November.  In the past I had to make sure the 1 day ticket would be taken off the MB tickets by going to guest services and asking them to prioritize the tickets.  Now that the tickets are dated, will they system automatically use my 1 day ticket on the August date without visiting Guest services?


----------



## Robo

cdurham1 said:


> I bought a AP, but haven't activated it yet.  I plan on activating it when I get to the first park (EP).  What do I tell them/show them so I don't get charged for parking that first visit?


Keep (and show) your parking receipt when you activate the AP.


----------



## Robo

cleophus12 said:


> I've done this a hundred times in the past, but with the new date based ticketing I have a question.  I have a 1 day ticket for a particular date in August.  I also have a 3 day PH for dates in November.
> 1. In the past I had to make sure the 1 day ticket would be taken off the MB tickets by going to guest services and asking them to prioritize the tickets.
> 2. Now that the tickets are dated, will they system automatically use my 1 day ticket on the August date without visiting Guest services?


1. Yes.
2. I would do that now, anyway. 
It _very likely_ would be just fine without doing anything,
but with the bizarrely glitch-prone MDX account, if you take a few minutes before going
to the park gate, you can just help things along a bit.


----------



## SamFaniam

I think I understand the process correctly, but I wanted to ask for a little verification. We are doing a split stay next spring starting at the Beach Club with tickets and then moving over to Kidani to enjoy the resort amenities. Checking out of BC on Monday, but our tickets state they are good until Wednesday.  So, we would be able to use them to go to the parks on Tuesday or Wednesday – correct?


----------



## Robo

SamFaniam said:


> I think I understand the process correctly, but I wanted to ask for a little verification. We are doing a split stay next spring starting at the Beach Club with tickets and then moving over to Kidani to enjoy the resort amenities. Checking out of BC on Monday, *but our tickets state they are good until Wednesday.  So, we would be able to use them to go to the parks on Tuesday or Wednesday – correct?*


I'm sorry, but you didn't offer any details.

How many "days" are your tickets?
On what date do you start using your tickets?
Are you buying your tickets "stand-alone" or are they part of your Beach Club reservation?


----------



## SamFaniam

Robo said:


> I'm sorry, but you didn't offer any details.
> 
> How many "days" are your tickets?
> On what date do you start using your tickets?
> Are you buying your tickets "stand-alone" or are they part of your Beach Club reservation?



Sorry!  3 night at BC with a 4 day ticket package.  Tickets are good on arrival day. Checking out on Monday but the package says tickets good until Wednesday.


----------



## afan

When I look on MDE it says my AP is valid through Nov 3.  That means I can use it to enter the park on the 3rd correct?


----------



## PolyRob

afan said:


> When I look on MDE it says my AP is valid through Nov 3.  That means I can use it to enter the park on the 3rd correct?


Yes, good until park close on 11/3


----------



## lanejudy

SamFaniam said:


> Sorry!  3 night at BC with a 4 day ticket package.  Tickets are good on arrival day. Checking out on Monday but the package says tickets good until Wednesday.



4-day tickets have a 7-day use or validity window.

The math isn’t working in my head... you have 3 nights at BC checking out on Mon. - so do you check into BC on Fri (Fri/Sat/Sun nights)?  But if your 4-day tickets start “on arrival day” which is Fri., then they_ should_ be valid until Thurs. (not Wed.).  Something is off... I suggest you double-check your resort dates and number of days on the ticket.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## afan

PolyRob said:


> Yes, good until park close on 11/3



That's what I figured but wanted to be sure.  See you back on that other thread


----------



## bjakmom

I'm sure the answer if here somewhere, but I can't seem to find it: need a 1 day park ticket, single park, next week for DGrD to add to the 2 days of Non Exp PH she has left to use on our 3 day trip.  If I buy a one day ticket on our way into Epcot on our first day, will the cost be the same that I would pay if I bought it online now?  If so, figured it's safer to make sure we make it to the gate to use the day and have them prioritize it before we enter. TIA!


----------



## Robo

bjakmom said:


> I'm sure the answer if here somewhere, but I can't seem to find it: need a 1 day park ticket, single park, next week for DGrD to add to the 2 days of Non Exp PH she has left to use on our 3 day trip.
> 
> 1.  If I buy a one day ticket on our way into Epcot on our first day, will the cost be the same that I would pay if I bought it online now?
> 2. If so, figured it's safer to make sure we make it to the gate to use the day and have them prioritize it before we enter. TIA!


1. Same price as on-line for a 1-day or 2-day ticket. There is an "up charge" buying from a ticket booth for 3-day or longer tickets.
2. OK.


----------



## bjakmom

Robo said:


> 1. Same price as on-line for a 1-day or 2-day ticket. There is an "up charge" buying from a ticket booth for 3-day or longer tickets.
> 2. OK.


Thanks, Robo!


----------



## Robo

SamFaniam said:


> Sorry!  3 night at BC with a 4 day ticket package.  Tickets are good on arrival day. Checking out on Monday but the package says tickets good until Wednesday.


Dates please.


----------



## thor369

So we are a family of 2 adults and 2 kids, planning to go in Nov for 5 night and wondering if AP is something one of should get? Is it worth it?


----------



## Robo

thor369 said:


> So we are a family of 2 adults and 2 kids, planning to go in Nov for 5 night and wondering if AP is something one of should get? Is it worth it?


You didn't say where you were staying, or how much you plan on spending for meals, or if you will be using a car, but over all...
If you are sure you won't be making an additional trip within the year following that trip, buying one (or more) AP doesn't sound like a potential "savings" situation to me.


----------



## thor369

Robo said:


> You didn't say where you were staying, or how much you plan on spending for meals, or if you will be using a car, but over all...
> If you are sure you won't be making an additional trip within the year following that trip, buying one (or more) AP doesn't sound like a potential "savings" situation to me.



Staying at the Swan and Dolphin, for meals we will make decisions on the fly and grab whatever is in front of us in the park or the hotel restaurants in the morning for breakfast. Not renting a car, with little kids we do see us going back again specially before our little one turns 3 next year.


----------



## Robo

thor369 said:


> Staying at the Swan and Dolphin, for meals we will make decisions on the fly and grab whatever is in front of us in the park or the hotel restaurants in the morning for breakfast. Not renting a car, with little kids we do see us going back again specially before our little one turns 3 next year.


OK. That indicates even fewer reasons to buy an AP for this trip.
Have fun!


----------



## Becky27

I have a bounce back free dining reservation on August 24 for 8 nights. We only got the 4 day park hopper ticket when we booked. We weren’t sure if we were going to have to shorten the trip. Now we are staying the whole 8 nights. Can someone please tell me what is the best way to upgrade the tickets to 8 day hopper tickets  and what it would cost. There are 8 of us. Thank you.


----------



## Robo

Becky27 said:


> I have a bounce back free dining reservation on August 24 for 8 nights. We only got the 4 day park hopper ticket when we booked. We weren’t sure if we were going to have to shorten the trip. Now we are staying the whole 8 nights. Can someone please tell me what is the best way to upgrade the tickets to 8 day hopper tickets  and what it would cost. There are 8 of us. Thank you.


Since it looks like you bought tickets as part of your resort package, you could call Disney right now and upgrade your tickets and possibly make some more FP in (somewhat) advance.
Or, you can upgrade after you arrive (same price, either way.)
The cost will be the difference between an 8-day Hopper and a 4-Day Hopper.
Just look up those prices on the DisneyWorld.com website.


----------



## Princess Steph

Question about the new mid day magic ticket: if I purchase a 2 day ticket with start date of December 15 (last day available to purchase) can I use the 2 days on 12/16 and 12/17? 

It says valid for 4 days and they do not have to be consecutive days but it does not state if you have to use it on the day you purchase it (which is probably most guests intent). I don’t want to go to the parks until 12/16 but This whole offer ends 12/15.


----------



## Robo

Princess Steph said:


> Question about the new mid day magic ticket: if I purchase a 2 day ticket with start date of December 15 (last day available to purchase) can I use the 2 days on 12/16 and 12/17?



Yes.
Below is a screen-grab from a WDW ticket page.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/admission/tickets/mid-day-magic-tickets/
The copied info is based a 2-day *Mid-Day Magic Ticket* purchased on Dec. 15, 2019.
"Valid *any* 2 days from Dec. 15, 2019 - Dec. 18, 2019."


===============================================================================


----------



## Jaimetropmickey

Thank you so much for this very useful thread!  

I wanted to post about our recent experience upgrading to a Platinum Plus AP at Epcot Guest Services this week.  
We were using 10day PH+ tickets and wanted to upgrade to a Platinum+ AP.  We also had a 4 day PH (purchased for FD) that expired this year that we were hoping to use towards the value of purchasing an AP.  

In the end, the CM was able to use the value of the 10day, 4 day tickets and purchased MM towards our AP.  The value used was cost at purchase through Disney as expected.


----------



## disheadz

I have searched for, but not found, a solution for my scenario: We want to go 10 days between 1/19 and 2/3 (17 days). A 10 day ticket expires after 14. Is there a strategy for dealing with this- or will I end up purchasing 2 tix per person to make this work?


----------



## Robo

disheadz said:


> I have searched for, but not found, a solution for my scenario: We want to go 10 days between 1/19 and 2/3 (17 days). A 10 day ticket expires after 14. Is there a strategy for dealing with this- or will I end up purchasing 2 tix per person to make this work?


Coming from where? USA or elsewhere?
Staying at a Disney resort or elsewhere?
Staying the entire trip at the same resort?
Is it possible that you would return to WDW for another trip within a year of this one?


----------



## Surgie2

I purchased one-day tickets for a date in January through the Disney website. We have a reservation at an onsite hotel and have ordered magic bands. The ticket confirmation email says "Show barcode at park entrance". I thought we could use our magic bands for park entrance?

When I was there last year (also onsite) I had 10-day tickets purchased through UT so before the trip I entered the ticket numbers in the MDE site and everything was good to go to select FP at 60 days out. 

Will this one-day purchase be linked in my account so that I can get FP at 60 days out? I don't see evidence of it there even though I have the guests going listed in my account and I selected them as the ticket recipients.


----------



## Robo

Surgie2 said:


> I purchased one-day tickets for a date in January through the Disney website. We have a reservation at an onsite hotel and have ordered magic bands.
> 1. The ticket confirmation email says "Show barcode at park entrance".
> 2. I thought we could use our magic bands for park entrance?
> 
> When I was there last year (also onsite) I had 10-day tickets purchased through UT so before the trip I entered the ticket numbers in the MDE site and everything was good to go to select FP at 60 days out.
> 
> 3. Will this one-day purchase be linked in my account so that I can get FP at 60 days out?
> 4. I don't see evidence of it there even though I have the guests going listed in my account and I selected them as the ticket recipients.


1. Ignore that.
2. You can.
3. They should already be there. If you check under tickets in your MDX account you should see them.
4. If you don't see the tickets, call Disney immediately.


----------



## JJ2017

I've lost track of all the threads so I apologize if this has been discussed in more detail.  My father is a new Florida Resident and got his driver's license in mid-August.  He is attempting to purchase tickets on the WDW website and when he goes to check out, the new Online Florida Resident Verification pops up.  It simply asks him to enter his name, birth date and driver's license ID number.  When he presses submit it says:  Sorry, we cannot verify your residency (everything matches).  Id.me is the platform Disney uses for verification and ID.me says - "he 'might' just have to wait longer" (but they have no idea how long).  Disney has no idea either at least from the two CMs I have talked to.  We have an email thread going as well and we have gotten standard answers such as "he might just have to wait longer" as well as "he can just show his verification at the gates."  My issue is, and it's just principle at this point, if online verification is now possible and he can skip will call to prove identity, why isn't it working for him??  And if it's not working, why isn't there anyone who can help him figure out why?  Any thoughts??


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> I've lost track of all the threads so I apologize if this has been discussed in more detail.  My father is a new Florida Resident and got his driver's license in mid-August.  He is attempting to purchase tickets on the WDW website and when he goes to check out, the new Online Florida Resident Verification pops up.  It simply asks him to enter his name, birth date and driver's license ID number.  When he presses submit it says:  Sorry, we cannot verify your residency (everything matches).  Id.me is the platform Disney uses for verification and ID.me says - "he 'might' just have to wait longer" (but they have no idea how long).  Disney has no idea either at least from the two CMs I have talked to.  We have an email thread going as well and we have gotten standard answers such as "he might just have to wait longer" as well as "he can just show his verification at the gates."  My issue is, and it's just principle at this point, if online verification is now possible and he can skip will call to prove identity, why isn't it working for him??  And if it's not working, why isn't there anyone who can help him figure out why?  Any thoughts??


This may or may not help, but when it comes to what does or does not "work" with Disney I.T., 
there's  not much anyone can do who's not on the "inside."

Call the WDW IT Dept. at
*(407) 939-7765 *or
*(407) 939-4357*
or the AP Holders Helpline at *(407) WDW-PASS.*


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> This may or may not help, but when it comes to what does or does not "work" with Disney I.T.,
> there's  not much anyone can do who's not on the "inside."
> 
> Call the WDW IT Dept. at
> *(407) 939-7765 *or
> *(407) 939-4357*
> or the AP Holders Helpline at *(407) WDW-PASS.*


Thanks Robo.  I didn't 'have this number before.  I spent over an hour about a week and a half ago going through many channels helping my dad work through this.  He is purchasing his and my kids tickets for our trip in November and because we are also doing CL FPs, we had to book our FPs a bit ago.  We finally got someone who was able to wrap his head around what was going on, and while he didn't have an answer as to why/when my dad could get online verification, he was able to put some sort of note into the system that allowed the kids to get their FPs.  He told me to just "keep checking."  I know we have some time, but I don't like the wait and see approach.


----------



## lanejudy

JJ2017 said:


> know we have some time, but I don't like the wait and see approach.



Anytime you have 2 separate computer systems that must "talk" to each other, there is going to be a lag for new information.  In this case, you have a state government agency (FL motor vehicle department) plus Disney IT, and probably the 3rd party who runs ID.ME - so at least 2 if not 3 systems interacting.  State governments are notorious for delayed updates to online info, and Disney IT is notorious for glitches.  Since it's been at best 2 weeks that he applied for the FL license, I'm not surprised the info wasn't available yet. Disney can't make the government system post updates, so it really is a "wait and see" situation.   Honestly, I'd expect a month, and if less than that it's a bonus. 

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Surgie2

Robo said:


> 1. Ignore that.
> 2. You can.
> 3. They should already be there. If you check under tickets in your MDX account you should see them.
> 4. If you don't see the tickets, call Disney immediately.



Ugh even though I have a confirmation email that my ticket purchase was successful for 2 tickets for a specific date, when I go to MDE and pretend like I want to make FP selections (even though I am 90 days too early) the message I get is:

*Theme Park Tickets or Passes 
Enter your Will Call Confirmation Number or Ticket ID for up to 10 tickets or passes.*

There is a picture of a sample ticket where I can find my 12-digit number. But how can I have a ticket when I purchased the tickets electronically?? Sigh - I should have purchased from UT again and gotten hard copies of tickets. The message I got from Disney by email said: (below) But when I try to enter the confirmation number in as the ticket number the message says it is already linked. I don't want to find this is a problem as 60 days out and I am hesitant to call Disney as the only accurate information I get is from these boards.  



Thank You. Your Order is Confirmed. Your order was successfully processed. 

Tickets Confirmation Number: ABCDEFGHIJKLOrder Date: August 26, 2019


----------



## Robo

Surgie2 said:


> Ugh even though I have a confirmation email that my ticket purchase was successful for 2 tickets for a specific date, when I go to MDE and pretend like I want to make FP selections (*even though I am 90 days too early*) ...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You. Your Order is Confirmed.
> Your order was successfully processed.



The "*90 days too early*" may be your problem.



Surgie2 said:


> 1. But how can I have a ticket when I purchased the tickets electronically??
> 
> 2. I am hesitant to call Disney as the only accurate information I get is from these boards.


1. You still have a ticket number (and that can be converted to an actual ticket at WDW, if you like.

2. Very few of us can help you from our end.
If you are still concerned as you approach your FP window, I recommend that you DO call Disney.


----------



## CrabbyPatty

I'm pondering a January trip and using some non-expired tickets I have available.  I  have a 4-day PH that expires in 2030 and MDE says that I can assign this ticket to someone.  I also have 3 days left from a 10-day non-expiring PH ticket I bought years ago.

I'd like to assign the 4 day PH to my daughter and then use the 3 remaining PH days for me for our triop. But that will leave me one day short on a ticket. Is there any chance I'd be able to add an additional day to that ticket?  If not, I'll just purchase a one-day PH but am hoping I can someone find a cheaper ticket option.   Thanks!


----------



## Robo

CrabbyPatty said:


> I'm pondering a January trip and using some non-expired tickets I have available.  I  have a 4-day PH that expires in 2030 and MDE says that I can assign this ticket to someone.  I also have 3 days left from a 10-day non-expiring PH ticket I bought years ago.
> 
> I'd like to assign the 4 day PH to my daughter and then use the 3 remaining PH days for me for our triop. But that will leave me one day short on a ticket.
> 1. Is there any chance I'd be able to add an additional day to that ticket?
> 2.  If not, I'll just purchase a one-day PH but am hoping I can someone find a cheaper ticket option.   Thanks!


1. Sorry, but no.
2. It would likely be more economical (in the long run) if you simply buy a fully new 4-day ticket
for this trip and continue to save your 3 days on the old ticket for a shorter trip.


----------



## dismiss

I have an AP That is listed on MDE as "expires Dec 3, 2019." Does that mean the last day to use it is Dec 3? Or is last day Dec 2?


----------



## Robo

dismiss said:


> I have an AP That is listed on MDE as "expires Dec 3, 2019." Does that mean the last day to use it is Dec 3? Or is last day Dec 2?


Can be used until end of business on Dec 3, 2019.


----------



## granmanh603

I was wondering if anyone knows how much it would cost to add just one day or now 1/2 a day to and AP.  Or do you just have to pay regular for 1 day pass?  Thank you


----------



## Robo

granmanh603 said:


> 1. I was wondering if anyone knows how much it would cost to add just one day or now 1/2 a day to and AP.
> 2. Or do you just have to pay regular for 1 day pass?  Thank you


1. No "days" or partial days can be added to an AP.
2. Correct.


----------



## granmanh603

Thank you so much. We have had AP for years now and don’t want to renew.  Guess we will just enjoy the resort that day .


----------



## rachdd

I am going with a friend to Disney from 12/28-1/2 for her daughter to participate in the Varsity Citrus Bowl pre-game performance.  Varsity is selling packages only and we have to buy the package that includes room, park hoppers, a couple of meal vouchers, Citrus Bowl tickets, etc...  I already have an AP so my question is can I use this ticket another time and pay the difference?  We are heading back for Spring Break so could I transfer the ticket to my son and upgrade/pay the difference?  I have called Varsity a couple of times and they will not offer me a discounted rate to not take the ticket so I am hoping I can do something with it.

Here is the ticket information that they provided:

Walt Disney World® Resort 4-Day PARK HOPPER® Ticket (unlimited admission into all four Walt Disney World® Resort Theme Parks)*, for four days.

Walt Disney World® PARK HOPPERS are valid Saturday, December 28, 2019 – Saturday, January 4, 2020
*All Walt Disney World® Resort PARK HOPPER® Tickets are date limited.


----------



## Robo

rachdd said:


> I am going with a friend to Disney from 12/28-1/2 for her daughter to participate in the Varsity Citrus Bowl pre-game performance.  Varsity is selling packages only and we have to buy the package that includes room, park hoppers, a couple of meal vouchers, Citrus Bowl tickets, etc...
> 
> I already have an AP so my question is
> 1. can I use this ticket another time and pay the difference?
> 2. We are heading back for Spring Break so could I transfer the ticket to my son and upgrade/pay the difference?  I have called Varsity a couple of times and they will not offer me a discounted rate to not take the ticket so I am hoping I can do something with it.
> 
> Here is the ticket information that they provided:
> 
> Walt Disney World® Resort 4-Day PARK HOPPER® Ticket (unlimited admission into all four Walt Disney World® Resort Theme Parks)*, for four days.
> 
> Walt Disney World® PARK HOPPERS are valid Saturday, December 28, 2019 – Saturday, January 4, 2020
> *All Walt Disney World® Resort PARK HOPPER® Tickets are date limited.


1. I'd guess that is unlikely.
2. Again, unlikely.
My guess is that the ticket is not a standard WDW ticket.

OTOH, if it turns out that it IS just a standard ticket, \you would be able
to use its original "Disney value" toward buying a new ticket in the future,
even after the ticket in question expires.
Good luck.


----------



## babyruth

Anyone have experience with conference tickets? I’m going to NAIFA next month. I was planning to buy tickets for my husband and daughter who will join me for part of the trip. Usually we get trip insurance “just in case” but if we could just use their tickets another time if something happens I won’t bother with that extra cost. On the ticketing site it says the tickets must be used by Dec 2020 but for some reason I’m just not trusting that LOL. Why would they sell tickets to conference goers that could be used whenever...


----------



## rachdd

Robo said:


> 1. I'd guess that is unlikely.
> 2. Again, unlikely.
> My guess is that the ticket is not a standard WDW ticket.
> 
> OTOH, if it turns out that it IS just a standard ticket, \you would be able
> to use its original "Disney value" toward buying a new ticket in the future,
> even after the ticket in question expires.
> Good luck.




Thanks for the help but UGH!!  Definitely not what I was hoping to hear.  If anyone else has any idea what I can do with this ticket, please let me know!
Do you think this ticket is different than a convention ticket?


----------



## Robo

rachdd said:


> Thanks for the help but UGH!!  Definitely not what I was hoping to hear.  If anyone else has any idea what I can do with this ticket, please let me know!
> Do you think this ticket is different than a convention ticket?


What sets off my radar is that the organizers won't let you participate without buying their total
"package." That looks like they are getting some kind of special reduced "deal" from WDW, which very well includes some type of heavily discounted ticket (if the organizers guarantee x number of full participants.)

Could be something else, but I can't make much more of a judgement from my side of the web.

If the situation is that it's a "take it or leave it" deal, you'll just have to take what you get.
If it turns out that you can use the value (to whatever amount it is) of the tickets in the future... that's a bonus.
Not much to do about it when it's not in your control.


----------



## lanejudy

rachdd said:


> Thanks for the help but UGH!!  Definitely not what I was hoping to hear.  If anyone else has any idea what I can do with this ticket, please let me know!
> Do you think this ticket is different than a convention ticket?



Lots of people on the boards have attended  the youth sports events, and some are required to purchase the full package.  I believe the packages include “YES” tickets (or what used to be known as YES - Youth Educational Series or something like that).  Such tickets are usually only valid for specific dates around the event, and are not upgradeable, unless anything has changed recently.  If you search you should be able to find some posts from those people - maybe someone in the group has a family member coming who isn’t part of the package who could use the ticket.

Good luck to your daughter and enjoy your vacation!


----------



## smallsy

Just confirming: there is absolutely no way to upgrade a ticket to AP other than onsite at guest relations? As in, I can’t upgrade my UT 5DPH (that I can’t use next week because of Dorian) to an AP over the phone and rebook a trip at the AP price?


----------



## CarolynFH

smallsy said:


> Just confirming: there is absolutely no way to upgrade a ticket to AP other than onsite at guest relations? As in, I can’t upgrade my UT 5DPH (that I can’t use next week because of Dorian) to an AP over the phone and rebook a trip at the AP price?



You don't have to have an AP to book at AP rate - you just have to get one after you check in for that stay.


----------



## smallsy

CarolynFH said:


> You don't have to have an AP to book at AP rate - you just have to get one after you check in for that stay.


How do I book though? When on the site to book the AP rate it sends me to the purchase AP pass page.


----------



## Robo

smallsy said:


> How do I book though? When on the site to book the AP rate it sends me to the purchase AP pass page.


Go over to the "Disney Resorts" forum (*HERE*) on the DIS.
Or, just periodically call Disney and ask what's available.


----------



## CarolynFH

smallsy said:


> How do I book though? When on the site to book the AP rate it sends me to the purchase AP pass page.



If you don't have an active AP, you have to call Disney Reservations to find out the AP rates and to book. So, you can't upgrade your AP over the phone, but you can call and book a resort at the AP rate!


----------



## dis2cruise

Hi, I have old passes and not sure who’s ticket goes to who to link them to our wristband.  Will we get In Trouble or not work if the wrong pass goes on the wrong persons wrist band??


----------



## Nole95

Quick question.  My daughter's soccer team was supposed to participate in the Disney Soccer Showcase Qualifier this weekend.  Due to the storm, Disney cancelled the event yesterday.  I had bought a couple of one day tickets I was planning to use with my son tomorrow.  The valid date was August 31.  We will not be using those now.  Do I need to notify Disney that we will not use them?  Or when we decide when we will be able to go again, do I just need to call at that time to pay any price difference and get the date changed?


----------



## Robo

dis2cruise said:


> Hi,
> 1. I have old passes and not sure who’s ticket goes to who to link them to our wristband.
> 2. Will we get In Trouble or not work if the wrong pass goes on the wrong persons wrist band??


1. How "old." 
2. "Trouble?" No.


----------



## Robo

Nole95 said:


> Quick question.  My daughter's soccer team was supposed to participate in the Disney Soccer Showcase Qualifier this weekend.  Due to the storm, Disney cancelled the event yesterday.  I had bought a couple of one day tickets I was planning to use with my son tomorrow.  The valid date was August 31.  We will not be using those now.
> 1. Do I need to notify Disney that we will not use them?
> 2. Or when we decide when we will be able to go again, do I just need to call at that time to pay any price difference and get the date changed?


1. You should make contact and explain. Disney makes special accommodation relating to hurricane cancellations.
2. I would not wait.
Set something up in your files now, even though you don't know your future timeframe.
It might (possibly)  save you from paying a "penalty" for aged tickets.
If you let your tickets just "expire," you likely would not be able to make
advance FP at the time of your future trip.
If you explain that the FP situation is a concern, they MIGHT be able
to put something in your files that can (possibly) alleviate that before your future trip.

(Regardless, you won't lose the current value of your unused tickets.)


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

babyruth said:


> Anyone have experience with conference tickets? I’m going to NAIFA next month. I was planning to buy tickets for my husband and daughter who will join me for part of the trip. Usually we get trip insurance “just in case” but if we could just use their tickets another time if something happens I won’t bother with that extra cost. On the ticketing site it says the tickets must be used by Dec 2020 but for some reason I’m just not trusting that LOL. Why would they sell tickets to conference goers that could be used whenever...



We used conference tickets for our most recent trip and they definitely said valid through 12/31/19 (2019 conference) in MDE. 

I'm sure, at some point, Disney will convert to date based convention tickets as they currently do for regular tickets. As long as you buy before that happens, your ticket will be valid through year end for first use.


----------



## Wrexali

Looking forward to a January trip and we are staying at the Swan and Dolphin--we have our hotel reservation showing up in "My Plans" as well as all the ADRs we made, but my purchase confirmation email just had one confirmation number for the hotel and nothing for the park tickets (except noting that they were included in our package).  When I try to link the tickets, it prompts me for a number I don't have.  There is a message in "My Plans" that says "Theme park tickets purchased as part of a vacation package will be available upon hotel check-in." which is fine but I don't want to wait until then to make FastPass selections!  (Looks like I can do that 30 days out?)  Will they send ticket numbers via email or something in the mail that contains numbers I can use to link my tickets, or will I have to call them and straighten this out?  My hotel wasn't showing up with the confirmation number they gave me and they fixed it but it took 37 minutes on a call/on hold so I am hoping not to repeat that!


----------



## klmrph

Going in November and for my mom I have a 2 day base timeshare ticket and 2 one day park hopper tickets.  We will park hop 2 of our 4 park days.   How should I link her tickets so that we can use the correct ticket on our park hopping days?  I already have the 2 day ticket in my MDE under her name.  Should I use a separate account to use the 2 one day hoppers?


----------



## Robo

Wrexali said:


> Looking forward to a January trip and we are staying at the Swan and Dolphin--we have our hotel reservation showing up in "My Plans" as well as all the ADRs we made, but my purchase confirmation email just had one confirmation number for the hotel and nothing for the park tickets (except noting that they were included in our package).  When I try to link the tickets, it prompts me for a number I don't have.  There is a message in "My Plans" that says "Theme park tickets purchased as part of a vacation package will be available upon hotel check-in." which is fine but
> 
> 1. I don't want to wait until then to make FastPass selections!
> 2.  (Looks like I can do that 30 days out?)
> 3. Will they send ticket numbers via email or something in the mail that contains numbers I can use to link my tickets,
> 4. or will I have to call them and straighten this out?  My hotel wasn't showing up with the confirmation number they gave me and they fixed it but
> 5.it took 37 minutes on a call/on hold so I am hoping not to repeat that!


1. Yup.
2. *60* days out.
3. They might, but you should hurry them along by calling and *asking* for the numbers.
4. I would (but I’d wait until next week.)
5. I imagine things will calm down a bit after the hurricane situation has passed.


----------



## Robo

klmrph said:


> Going in November and for my mom I have a 2 day base timeshare ticket and 2 one day park hopper tickets.  We will park hop 2 of our 4 park days.   How should I link her tickets so that we can use the correct ticket on our park hopping days?  I already have the 2 day ticket in my MDE under her name.  Should I use a separate account to use the 2 one day hoppers?


BEFORE you go to the first park, stop by any Guest Relations and have the PRIORITY set so that the ticket you want to use NEXT is set to the highest priority.
Do that every time you wish to CHANGE which ticket you want to use NEXT.


----------



## kaguilbeau

I am considering purchasing AP before my Dec 7th trip begins. At that time, I would just have the certificate until I actually activate on Dec 7.

If I want to purchase Disney After Hours tickets before AP is activated, is the certificate adequate to use for the AP discount?


----------



## JJ2017

Figured I'd ask here but I'm not sure if I'm over thinking this.  I was given 8 1-day hoppers.  We will be spending 4 days in the parks and there are 2 adults and 2 kids.  As of now, I have the 8 tickets assigned to the two adults - 4 tickets per adult.  

I have to buy 4 day park hoppers for each kid.

Is there any sort of combination to make for the cheapest option of purchasing the remaining tickets? The only option I am thinking of is buying the kids tickets through UT.

Thanks!


----------



## drquest

Regarding the Mid-Day Magic tickets, we are considering those for a November trip. We are also looking at dining reservations and found one lunch resi, but it's before the 12:00pm entry time for these mid-day tickets. If we can show we have a dining reservation will they allow us in? I know we can schedule any fastpass+ etc, but this is a hard to get resi and would like to keep it. I dropped this is the tickets thread since it's more about entry time than dining, sort of...


----------



## lanejudy

drquest said:


> Regarding the Mid-Day Magic tickets, we are considering those for a November trip. We are also looking at dining reservations and found one lunch resi, but it's before the 12:00pm entry time for these mid-day tickets. If we can show we have a dining reservation will they allow us in? I know we can schedule any fastpass+ etc, but this is a hard to get resi and would like to keep it. I dropped this is the tickets thread since it's more about entry time than dining, sort of...



I would keep looking to adjust the ADR.  I wouldn’t expect them to let you in early, but it may depend on the ADR time — 11:55 maybe, 10:30 unlikely.  The ticket option is so new we have little in the way of first-hand reports to go by.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> The only option I am thinking of is buying the kids tickets through UT.


From them or whichever of the many authorized ticket resellers happens to have the best price on the day that you're ready to purchase.

Click *HERE* for the TouringPlans.com "Discount Ticket Search."


----------



## la79al

Haven't had much luck searching the boards.  I had a non-expiring ticket from a few years ago.  I went to guest services in February to see what was left on it.  He had to convert it to a newer ticket.  Does this mean that it is no longer non-expiring?  I had a few 'plus' options on there and a park day.  I'm considering using one to take the kids to the water park next month but if the rest are going to expire, would rather save it for an actual park day.


----------



## Robo

la79al said:


> Haven't had much luck searching the boards.  I had a non-expiring ticket from a few years ago.  I went to guest services in February to see what was left on it.  He had to convert it to a newer ticket.
> 1. Does this mean that it is no longer non-expiring?  I had a few 'plus' options on there and a park day.
> 2. I'm considering using one to take the kids to the water park next month but if the rest are going to expire, would rather save it for an actual park day.


1. Not necessarily. (Although that MIGHT be what the CM did.)
2. Yup. Better plan.


----------



## ars0525

I have an AP so I don't really pay attention to other tickets & how they work, but I have a friend who would like to come with me for a day. He is a FL resident so looking at his ticket options. I tried looking & apologize if this is posted somewhere. Please redirect me if it is.

1--does Disney no longer have the 3 or 4 day FL resident tickets that were good for like 6 months? I only see ones that he has to use within a few days before they expire.

2--if he buys the 1 day FL resident ticket how does he book FPs? Does he get the same 30 day window I do as an AP since he won't activate his pass until we walk in that day?

3--IF he buys the 1 day FL resident ticket & has such a great time can he upgrade that ticket to an AP? When would he have to do that by--before we leave the parks that day I assume? He would just pay the difference then in what he paid for which AP he chooses?


----------



## Robo

ars0525 said:


> I have an AP so I don't really pay attention to other tickets & how they work, but I have a friend who would like to come with me for a day. He is a FL resident so looking at his ticket options. I tried looking & apologize if this is posted somewhere. Please redirect me if it is.
> 
> 1--does Disney no longer have the 3 or 4 day FL resident tickets that were good for like 6 months? I only see ones that he has to use within a few days before they expire.
> 
> 2--if he buys the 1 day FL resident ticket how does he book FPs? Does he get the same 30 day window I do as an AP since he won't activate his pass until we walk in that day?
> 
> 3a--IF he buys the 1 day FL resident ticket & has such a great time can he upgrade that ticket to an AP? When would he have to do that by-
> 3b-- before we leave the parks that day I assume?
> 3c--He would just pay the difference then in what he paid for which AP he chooses?


1- They still have them.  from the WDW site:  *HERE*
Experience a full day of magic at the wondrous theme parks of Walt Disney World Resort! One-day, one-park tickets start at $109, depending on the date and the theme park.

For even more magic, consider the 1-Day Ticket with Park Hopper Option, which offers 1-Day admission to multiple theme parks at Walt Disney World Resort! Or, play a little longer with 3-Day and 4-Day Tickets. Florida Residents can always save 30% on 3-Day Tickets and 40% on 4-Day Tickets compared to the non-Florida Resident price of a 3-Day or 4-Day Ticket. Select theme park tickets.
--------------------------------------------

2-  He will get the same 30 day window that you do.
3a- Whatever ticket he buys, he can decide to upgrade to AP.
3b- With a ONE-day ticket he should do the upgrade before "close of business" that day.
3c- Yes.


----------



## ars0525

Robo said:


> 1- They still have them.  from the WDW site:  *HERE*
> Experience a full day of magic at the wondrous theme parks of Walt Disney World Resort! One-day, one-park tickets start at $109, depending on the date and the theme park.
> 
> For even more magic, consider the 1-Day Ticket with Park Hopper Option, which offers 1-Day admission to multiple theme parks at Walt Disney World Resort! Or, play a little longer with 3-Day and 4-Day Tickets. Florida Residents can always save 30% on 3-Day Tickets and 40% on 4-Day Tickets compared to the non-Florida Resident price of a 3-Day or 4-Day Ticket. Select theme park tickets.
> -------------------------------------------



If he gets a 3 day hopper FL resident ticket & we go October 5th, it's saying "Your tickets are valid for admission to multiple theme parks on any 3 days from Oct 5, 2019 through Oct 10, 2019". I thought you used to be able to get FL resident tickets that were good for 6 months to use those 3 days up? He wanted to just go 1 day a month. I am going to assume that ticket has changed/no longer offered if it's saying that.

Thank you Robo!!


----------



## la79al

I just found out that my nephews little boy (lives in FL) has an annual pass that can be used only on weekdays.  I was thinking about taking him along with us when we come down but we will not have a FL resident with us (except for him) so I'm not sure if we would run into problems with him using his FL resident ticket. Any way to find out if we can do this?


----------



## Robo

la79al said:


> I just found out that my nephews little boy (lives in FL) has an annual pass that can be used only on weekdays.  I was thinking about taking him along with us when we come down but we will not have a FL resident with us (except for him) so I'm not sure if we would run into problems with him using his FL resident ticket. Any way to find out if we can do this?


If he has USED that same AP in the past, you’ll be just fine.


----------



## LB002

Are flex date tickets sold as part of a package from Delta Vacations eligible for upgrade to an AP?  (I have bridged to an AP before, just not sure how the Delta Vacations tickets will be treated).  Q


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

So... we have a two night booking at AKL for tonight and tomorrow plus a package that begins on 5 September with 14 day UK tickets. My daughter arrived today and checked in at AKL and asked to upgrade to APs. The CM told her that she had to upgrade at the parks or at DS.  Off she went to DS. The first CM she approached at GS said that she could not upgrade until her room had been allocated at AKL ( we had done online check in). The second CM was happy to upgrade her 14 day ticket AND did mine based on a photocopy of my IDs, even though I am still ‘enjoying ‘ Gatwick airport. Hours later on my daughter’s and my MDE it shows: My 14 day ticket has vanished and has been replaced with a Platinum AP but both a 14 days ticket AND a Platinum pass for my daughter.  Hmmmm. Upgrade cost was $705 x 2.


----------



## Robo

Welsh_Dragon said:


> So... we have a two night booking at AKL for tonight and tomorrow plus a package that begins on 5 September with 14 day UK tickets. My daughter arrived today and checked in at AKL and asked to upgrade to APs. The CM told her that she had to upgrade at the parks or at DS.  Off she went to DS. The first CM she approached at GS said that she could not upgrade until her room had been allocated at AKL ( we had done online check in). The second CM was happy to upgrade her 14 day ticket AND did mine based on a photocopy of my IDs, even though I am still ‘enjoying ‘ Gatwick airport. Hours later on my daughter’s and my MDE it shows:
> 1. My 14 day ticket has vanished and has been replaced with a Platinum AP
> 2. but both a 14 days ticket AND a Platinum pass for my daughter.  Hmmmm. Upgrade cost was $705 x 2.


1. Correct.
2. Sounds like a VERY common "ghost ticket" GLITCH in MDE.
A 'no longer valid'  ticket "looks like" it's still in MDE, but it can't be used... 
and it nearly always vanishes from MDE on its own at some point.


----------



## Robo

LB002 said:


> Are flex date tickets sold as part of a package from Delta Vacations eligible for upgrade to an AP?  (I have bridged to an AP before, just not sure how the Delta Vacations tickets will be treated).  Q


If your discount price for the ticket portion is in the neighborhood of 15% or so, then
the ticket very likely can be upgraded.

If your discount price for the ticket portion is in the neighborhood of 50% or more, then
the ticket likely cannot be upgraded.

If you don't know what the discount price is for the ticket portion...
you'll need to ask at a WDW Guest Relations.


----------



## LB002

Robo said:


> If your discount price for the ticket portion is in the neighborhood of 15% or so, then
> the ticket very likely can be upgraded.
> 
> If your discount price for the ticket portion is in the neighborhood of 50% or more, then
> the ticket likely cannot be upgraded.
> 
> If you don't know what the discount price is for the ticket portion...
> you'll need to ask at a WDW Guest Relations.


Thanks!  They are actually not discounted at all, but Delta is having a promo on redeeming miles on vacation packages and I'd love to get the tickets for "free" using points.


----------



## aoconnor

ars0525 said:


> If he gets a 3 day hopper FL resident ticket & we go October 5th, it's saying "Your tickets are valid for admission to multiple theme parks on any 3 days from Oct 5, 2019 through Oct 10, 2019". I thought you used to be able to get FL resident tickets that were good for 6 months to use those 3 days up? He wanted to just go 1 day a month. I am going to assume that ticket has changed/no longer offered if it's saying that.
> 
> Thank you Robo!!



They still have this ticket option but the price went up by 80% - ugh. Earlier this year the 3 day FL resident ticket with 6 month window was $175. Now, it's $315!


----------



## ars0525

aoconnor said:


> They still have this ticket option but the price went up by 80% - ugh. Earlier this year the 3 day FL resident ticket with 6 month window was $175. Now, it's $315!



Thank you everyone! I saw it late last night it's still an option. You just have to keep click click clicking thru the all the ticket options when you purchase to find it. I wish Disney would just put their ticket pricing upfront so it's easier to locate & look at.

My friend went with the 1 day park hopper which was $180. I think that's ridiculous. We are going to make it a do as much as we can let's be crazy day.


----------



## Donna feetham

I have looked through the threads and have not found an answer so if I have a 5 day DVC25 promotion ticket unused can I upgrade this to a annual pass


----------



## aoconnor

ars0525 said:


> Thank you everyone! I saw it late last night it's still an option. You just have to keep click click clicking thru the all the ticket options when you purchase to find it. I wish Disney would just put their ticket pricing upfront so it's easier to locate & look at.
> 
> My friend went with the 1 day park hopper which was $180. I think that's ridiculous. We are going to make it a do as much as we can let's be crazy day.



They just released new 3 and 4 day FL resident tickets yesterday that you can use through February with blackout dates around the holidays. The price is still way higher (~42% compared to the Discover Disney tickets just a couple months ago) but not as bad as the 80% option. The 3-day non-hopper is $249.


----------



## OKWFan88

Hi all hoping for some clarification. I am on my last day of a Disney trip on a 6 day park hopper. Looking to upgrade to annual pass before I leave. When does the annual pass activate? The day I upgrade it or the day I use it to go into a park? I’m planning on a January Disney trip so would the AP start when I scan my band for the first time in Jan 2020 and expire a year from then? Also I was in Disney less than four weeks ago on a 7 day park hopper and assuming I can’t use the value of that ticket purchase with the 6 day park hopper I’m on now to upgrade to AP?


----------



## siren0119

OKWFan88 said:


> Hi all hoping for some clarification. I am on my last day of a Disney trip on a 6 day park hopper. Looking to upgrade to annual pass before I leave. When does the annual pass activate? The day I upgrade it or the day I use it to go into a park? I’m planning on a January Disney trip so would the AP start when I scan my band for the first time in Jan 2020 and expire a year from then? Also I was in Disney less than four weeks ago on a 7 day park hopper and assuming I can’t use the value of that ticket purchase with the 6 day park hopper I’m on now to upgrade to AP?



Your AP start date would be the date of first use of the ticket you are upgrading (so day 1 of your current trip). 

You can never combine more than one ticket value when upgrading, whether it was a past trip, a current trip or an unused ticket. It's always a 1:1 exchange (one ticket/one AP)


----------



## Donna feetham

Donna feetham said:


> I have looked through the threads and have not found an answer so if I have a 5 day DVC25 promotion ticket unused can I upgrade this to a annual pass


Does anyone have any info on if I can upgrade the 5 day DVC 25


----------



## Robo

Donna feetham said:


> Does anyone have any info on if I can upgrade the 5 day DVC 25


Did you pay full price for the ticket?
If so, you can likely upgrade it. 
You would get the price you paid for the ticket in the upgrade transaction.


----------



## Alison S

Just confirming- I want to buy a 6 day single park ticket for Nov 17-22.  It's a bit cheaper if I buy the 6 day ticket starting on Nov 14.  This ticket is good for 9 days, Nov 14-22.  This includes the 22, right?  I'm good?


----------



## Robo

Alison S said:


> Just confirming- I want to buy a 6 day single park ticket for Nov 17-22.  It's a bit cheaper if I buy the 6 day ticket starting on Nov 14.  This ticket is good for 9 days, Nov 14-22.  This includes the 22, right?  I'm good?


Right.
You're good!


----------



## thor369

Just want to confirm before I buy tickets that I am buying the right tickets.

2 adults and 1 child tickets for 5 days from UT.

If I buy them today, the mail delivery is slated for sept 17th, and my FP window opens on the 20th, should I just get the electronic ticket?
I will be staying at a Disney property (swan and dolphin). but they dont offer magic bands, so if i get the electronic tickets, I will link it to my MDX app, but to enter the park how do I enter without having magic bands?

Also, since out first day will be the 20th nov, should I get tickets start date as 17th or 18th (valid for 7 or 8 days?), our last day at the park will be the 24th.


----------



## Robo

thor369 said:


> Just want to confirm before I buy tickets that I am buying the right tickets.
> 
> 2 adults and 1 child tickets for 5 days from UT.
> 
> If I buy them today, the mail delivery is slated for sept 17th, and my FP window opens on the 20th,
> A. should I just get the electronic ticket?
> I will be staying at a Disney property (swan and dolphin). but they dont offer magic bands, so if i get the electronic tickets,
> B. I will link it to my MDX app, but
> C. to enter the park how do I enter without having magic bands?
> 
> Also,
> D. since out first day will be the 20th nov, should I get tickets start date as 17th or 18th (valid for 7 or 8 days?), our last day at the park will be the 24th.


A. I would.
B. Yup.
C. You stop by any ticket booth or Guest Relations (with your photo ID) and pick up free hard plastic tickets to use.
D. You can, but is there a specific reason not to get tickets that start on Nov. 20?


----------



## thor369

Robo said:


> A. I would.
> B. Yup.
> C. You stop by any ticket booth or Guest Relations and pick up free hard plastic tickets to use.



Thanks for confirming, when you say guest relations, do they have in the Disney property hotels as well, can I pick up hard plastic tickets from there instead of the park?
also, I am planning to buy the magic bands anyways, can I link my tickets to the magic bands?

Lastly, do kids under 3 get complimentary magic bands? and I dont need any ticket for my 2 year old right?

I ask because after I l link the tickets to my MDX app, when I will go to book FP, I will book FP for 3 people in the party, although 4 of us are travelling.


----------



## Robo

thor369 said:


> Thanks for confirming, when you say guest relations,
> 1. do they have in the Disney property hotels as well, can I pick up hard plastic tickets from there instead of the park?
> also,
> 2. I am planning to buy the magic bands anyways, can I link my tickets to the magic bands?
> 
> 3. Lastly, do kids under 3 get complimentary magic bands?
> 4. and I dont need any ticket for my 2 year old right?
> 
> 5. I ask because after I l link the tickets to my MDX app, when I will go to book FP, I will book FP for 3 people in the party, although 4 of us are travelling.


1. I don't know, but Guest Relations are found outside all the parks (including Epcot's International Gateway) and at Disney Springs.
Also, there are ticket booths just outside all the parks (including Epcot's International Gateway.)
2. You link your MBs to your MyDIsneyExperience account and THAT will link your tickets to the MB.
3. Only if your resort offers them to all guests.
4. Correct.
5. Under 3 yrs don't need tickets nor do they need a FP to join riding with a guest(s) who does have FPs.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Sorry if this is posted somewhere, I tried searching but the few answers were from 2 years ago and not sure if they are still accurate.  I recently bought 2 4 day park tickets thru UCT for our upcoming trip (9/14-9/18)  Now that we are getting closer, and I realize just how much construction is taking over FW I am second guessing my decision not to get park hopper.  Main reason for trip is Illuminations so we have two Epcot days planned (then 1 at each AK and HS) but wondering if we should have planned to head into MK midday both of those days to split it up.  Can you add hopper to UCT tickets after purchase? They are already assigned in MDE and FP booked. 

TIA


----------



## Robo

FinnsMom7 said:


> Can you add hopper to UCT tickets after purchase? They are already assigned in MDE and FP booked.


Yes you can.


----------



## pink elephants

My daughter Emilie's big college grad trip to Disney is in a little less than 2 weeks and an issue has come up that I can't find the answer to. It has to do with purchasing an extra day on an eticket on UT.

Here are my 2 perplexing ticket questions about this:

First:  Emilie's boyfriend, Brayden, is coming in a day early and wants to go to Epcot for the afternoon. However, he only has an 8 day pass, which he purchased on UT at a discount. My memory is that he can't purchase the extra day before he uses the ticket at least once because if he tries to purchase the extra day before he's activated the ticket, Disney will charge him the difference between the UT ticket cost and the official ticket cost plus the cost of the extra day. However, once he uses the ticket, they'll only charge him for the extra day. Is that still right?

Second: Assuming his best strategy is to enter Epcot then add an extra day at the IG after he's entered the park, will he lose any of the FPs he already has for later in the week when he enters the park and uses one of the days on the ticket? I'm asking this because Disney currently won't let him add any FPs for the extra day because he doesn't have a valid ticket yet for it. Once he purchases the extra day, he'll then be able to get FPs for that day, but will he lose any FPs in the time between when he enters the park and when he purchases that extra day?

This is a great concern to them, as you can imagine, because Emilie spent a lot of time getting a perfect set of FPs for them. If adding the extra day might mess it all up, Brayden's happy to hang out at the pool for the afternoon. He's just hoping to enjoy a little extra F&W while he waits for Emilie to arrive!


----------



## Robo

pink elephants said:


> My daughter Emilie's big college grad trip to Disney is in a little less than 2 weeks and an issue has come up that I can't find the answer to. It has to do with purchasing an extra day on an eticket on UT.
> 
> Here are my 2 perplexing ticket questions about this:
> 
> First:  Emilie's boyfriend, Brayden, is coming in a day early and wants to go to Epcot for the afternoon. However, he only has an 8 day pass, which he purchased on UT at a discount.
> 1. My memory is that he can't purchase the extra day before he uses the ticket at least once because if he tries to purchase the extra day before he's activated the ticket, Disney will charge him the difference between the UT ticket cost and the official ticket cost plus the cost of the extra day.
> 2. However, once he uses the ticket, they'll only charge him for the extra day. Is that still right?
> 
> 3. Second: Assuming his best strategy is to enter Epcot then add an extra day at the IG after he's entered the park,
> 4. will he lose any of the FPs he already has for later in the week when he enters the park and uses one of the days on the ticket?
> 5. I'm asking this because Disney currently won't let him add any FPs for the extra day because he doesn't have a valid ticket yet for it. Once he purchases the extra day, he'll then be able to get FPs for that day,
> 6. but will he lose any FPs in the time between when he enters the park and when he purchases that extra day?
> 7. This is a great concern to them, as you can imagine, because Emilie spent a lot of time getting a perfect set of FPs for them.
> 8. If adding the extra day might mess it all up, Brayden's happy to hang out at the pool for the afternoon. He's just hoping to enjoy a little extra F&W while he waits for Emilie to arrive!


1. That's not the case. That does not affect anything for upgrading.
2. Ticket does not need to be used first, and the price to upgrade will not be affected.
3. No need to worry about that. It is not a factor or step necessary for upgrading a ticket.
4. Not a concern.
5. Yup. He will need to buy an extra day in order to book the extra FPs.
6. No. (And there is no concern. One reason is because he won't have to enter the park to upgrade the ticket.)
7. Nothing to worry about.
8. Upgrading won't "mess it all up."

Now that we've covered all of that...
Have you checked on the MyDisneyExperience account to see if that UT ticket can be upgraded
right now, today, directly from the MDX account?


----------



## mommy2mrb

I am buying an AP for myself but not my DD. 
Know about getting discounts for food and shopping for us both.  Would I get discount for us both on tours and special events (going to festival if the arts in January). 
I haven’t found info in that. 

Thanks!


----------



## pink elephants

Thank you, Robo!  It worked out just fine on MDE.  I haven't upgraded a ticket in years, so I was still working by the old rules.  Glad they've removed the extra upcharge and made it easy.  About time!


----------



## JJ2017

Is there such a thing as a 1 day mid-day magic ticket?


----------



## mizliz

Hi, I've got several partially used non-expiring tickets, including the old "water park fun & more" option, which we added primarily for use at Disney Quest. We don't golf, avoid sports in general, and due to a compromised immune system, I can't consider a water park visit, as much as I would like to. As I understand it, with DisneyQuest now gone, that leaves us with putt-putt golf at Winter Summer Land or Fantasia Gardens. I'm hoping someone can answer:

1. Any other places to use WPF&M entitlements, aside from water parks, mini golf, real golf, and Wide World of Sports?
2. Any chance I could make my case for the unused entitlements to be converted to something of value, such as $$ toward a ticket upgrade/added theme park day(s)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> Is there such a thing as a 1 day mid-day magic ticket?


Not that I've seen.


----------



## Robo

mizliz said:


> Any chance I could make my case for the unused entitlements to be converted to something of value, such as $$ toward a ticket upgrade/added theme park day(s)?


"Officially," that is not a standard option, however...
you can always explain carefully and "ask nicely."


----------



## hes122

@Robo I have a question regarding tickets that are part of a WDW package. 3 of us are going on this trip, but 1 is arriving late on arrival day. Can 2 of us add an extra day onto our tickets before we arrive or do all members of the party have to have the same ticket portion? We booked prior to the most recent price increase.


----------



## Robo

hes122 said:


> @Robo I have a question regarding tickets that are part of a WDW package. 3 of us are going on this trip, but 1 is arriving late on arrival day. Can 2 of us add an extra day onto our tickets before we arrive or do all members of the party have to have the same ticket portion? We booked prior to the most recent price increase.


After you check in, you can upgrade each ticket separately.


----------



## ThornXBL

Just wanted to give an update from my own experience today:

background:
I had 2 7-day PH Plus tickets assigned to friends I manage on my MDE account.
These were Unused, Expired tickets from 2017.

I was told by chat support and a previous phone call that it would require an in-person visit to apply these towards new tickets (I think part of the problem is I incorrectly used the word "upgrade" or "reactivate" when that's not what's really happening). I was trying to get two new 7 day PH Plus tickets with a start date of 9/5/2020.

My brother is at the parks right now, and is marked as allowed to Plan for the 2 friends who these expired tickets were on. Despite this, Guest Relations told him that they'd need ME to do this in person; the best they said they could do for my brother was use them towards new tickets with a start date of TODAY. 

So I tried one more time myself: I called "the Disney Reservation Center at (407) 939-3476 " per this page
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/tickets/ticket-dates/because this page spells out:


> *Additional Information on Tickets Purchased Before October 16, 2018*
> The amount paid for an unused, expired ticket may be applied towards the purchase of a new ticket at the current price so long as the new ticket purchase price is equal to or greater than the amount paid for the original ticket.



I basically stated that I wanted to do this^, verbatim.
And lo and behold, they were able to help me do this all over the phone after all!
I even got a better rate than I expected:

The expired tickets were worth $532.50 with tax back in 2017 from what I could tell.
$583.62 is the new price with tax for a start day of 9/5/20. So i thought it should be $51.12 each to get new tickets.

They quoted me a higher value for the dead tickets, and I only had to pay $59.64 total! I'm not entirely sure why but I'm very pleased with the outcome.


----------



## iexaltu

I'm so grateful to have found this board since I need some answers to a couple of ticket questions. My brother had purchased 3 child 7 day passes for November of this year. Unfortunately, he will not be able to go at that time any more and would like to reassign the tickets to me for this month. We do not have kids in our party. Would we be able to upgrade these tickets to Adult tickets after the reassignment or does he have to upgrade them before reassigning? Can this be done in the app or does it have to be done in person? The tickets were purchased via the Disney website. Will there be any problems upgrading in person since I am not the original purchaser?


----------



## Robo

iexaltu said:


> I'm so grateful to have found this board since I need some answers to a couple of ticket questions. My brother had purchased 3 child 7 day passes for November of this year. Unfortunately, he will not be able to go at that time any more and would like to reassign the tickets to me for this month. We do not have kids in our party.
> 1. Would we be able to upgrade these tickets to Adult tickets after the reassignment
> 2. or does he have to upgrade them before reassigning?
> 3. Can this be done in the app
> 4. or does it have to be done in person? The tickets were purchased via the Disney website.
> 5. Will there be any problems upgrading in person since I am not the original purchaser?


1. Yes.
2. Nope.
3. I don't know. You can try, once you get them assigned to you.
4. It CAN be done, in-person.
5. Nope.


----------



## hes122

Robo said:


> After you check in, you can upgrade each ticket separately.


Thanks, that's what I thought.


----------



## RolloTomasi

I’m heading down in November and I’m planning on upgrading my 6-day PH to an AP. I won’t be heading to a park on check in day. Can I upgrade on check in day or do I need to wait until I’ve used my first day? 

Additionally, I have MVMCP and DAH tickets that I purchased at the original price. Is it possible to get those adjusted to the AP price once I’ve upgraded?


----------



## HatboxHaint

If I bought 2-day tickets for september but I am pushing my trip out do I need to adjust them to a later date before the their current "start date"


----------



## Robo

RolloTomasi said:


> I’m heading down in November and I’m planning on upgrading my 6-day PH to an AP. I won’t be heading to a park on check in day.
> 1. Can I upgrade on check in day
> 2. or do I need to wait until I’ve used my first day?
> 
> 3. Additionally, I have MVMCP and DAH tickets that I purchased at the original price. Is it possible to get those adjusted to the AP price once I’ve upgraded?


1. Yes. 
2. Nope.
3. You can ask nicely.


----------



## Mike Mantis

Apologies in advance if I missed a post somewhere on this...

Planning a trip with 2 days of Mid-Day tickets and 1 MVMCP ticket. Planning on arriving at 4 PM on the MVMCP day. How does "the system" know to debit my Party ticket day vs a regular mid-day ticket? Or do the turnstyles just let you into the park and getting the wristband (via some MagicBand scan) the "special" MVMCP indicator?


----------



## iexaltu

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Nope.
> 3. I don't know. You can try, once you get them assigned to you.
> 4. It CAN be done, in-person.
> 5. Nope.



Thanks so much for your prompt response. Do you or anyone else know if I can do the upgrade in CA for usage in Florida? I'm going to be in CA next week and could take care of it in advance of our trip if permitted.


----------



## Robo

iexaltu said:


> Thanks so much for your prompt response. Do you or anyone else know if I can do the upgrade in CA for usage in Florida? I'm going to be in CA next week and could take care of it in advance of our trip if permitted.


WDW and Disneyland are separate ticking operations with differing procedures.


----------



## Robo

Mike Mantis said:


> Planning a trip with 2 days of Mid-Day tickets and 1 MVMCP ticket. Planning on arriving at 4 PM on the MVMCP day.
> 1. How does "the system" know to debit my Party ticket day vs a regular mid-day ticket?
> 2. Or do the turnstyles just let you into the park and getting the wristband (via some MagicBand scan) the "special" MVMCP indicator?


1. There are separate MK entrance gates marked specifically for entry to the party.
2. AND, there are wristbands issued to party guests.


----------



## leebee

Robo, I'm sorry to ask a specific question but 402 pages is a little daunting to search through! We are going to do a 1 day park hopper in December. Am I correct in my understanding that if I purchase this ticket for 12/22 but we decide to go on 12/24 instead, I can just change the date on the ticket in MDE, as long as we haven't used it yet? It's really hard to decide when to go for our one day, but it'll be sometime between 12/22 and 12/26, but I want to buy the ticket and take advantage of FP+ at 60 days!


----------



## Robo

leebee said:


> Robo, I'm sorry to ask a specific question but 402 pages is a little daunting to search through! We are going to do a 1 day park hopper in December. Am I correct in my understanding that if I purchase this ticket for 12/22 but we decide to go on 12/24 instead, I can just change the date on the ticket in MDE, as long as we haven't used it yet? It's really hard to decide when to go for our one day, but it'll be sometime between 12/22 and 12/26, but I want to buy the ticket and take advantage of FP+ at 60 days!


You can change the date.


----------



## siren0119

leebee said:


> Robo, I'm sorry to ask a specific question but 402 pages is a little daunting to search through! We are going to do a 1 day park hopper in December. Am I correct in my understanding that if I purchase this ticket for 12/22 but we decide to go on 12/24 instead, I can just change the date on the ticket in MDE, as long as we haven't used it yet? It's really hard to decide when to go for our one day, but it'll be sometime between 12/22 and 12/26, but I want to buy the ticket and take advantage of FP+ at 60 days!



Yes, we just did this with our one day ticket - we were originally going on a Wednesday and changed it to a Saturday. You will pay any difference in the ticket price but the date can be changed if you haven't used it yet. As of right now there isn't any difference in cost between 12/22 and 12/24, but if you decide to change it to the 25th or 26th you'd pay an additional $20 plus tax for each ticket to change the date.

RE: Fastpasses though - a 1 day ticket is ONLY good on the day you choose it for, so you can only make FP at 60 days for the date of your ticket. If you choose to change your date before the 30 day window you'll be able to make FP on the new date ahead of the general 30 day window, but you won't be able to book FP for any other date until you actually change the ticket.


----------



## Manda

Two questions --

1) I'm going to be in Orlando in October and November for conferences. I bought a 2 day mid-day ticket and chose an October start date, and bought a 4-day park hopper with a November start date. My Magic Band knows these start dates, right? When I enter the park in October, it will know to use the 2 day mid-day ticket and not to use the 4 day PH?

2) After I bought these, I started thinking maybe I should've just bought an AP. If I were to decided to upgrade to the AP, I'd need to do that while the first ticket (the 2 day) is still valid yes? Will I be able to apply both tickets to the AP even though the 4 day isn't used yet?


----------



## Robo

Manda said:


> Two questions --
> 
> 1) I'm going to be in Orlando in October and November for conferences. I bought a 2 day mid-day ticket and chose an October start date, and bought a 4-day park hopper with a November start date.
> 1a. My Magic Band knows these start dates, right?
> 1b. When I enter the park in October, it will know to use the 2 day mid-day ticket and not to use the 4 day PH?
> 
> 2) 2a. After I bought these, I started thinking maybe I should've just bought an AP. If I were to decided to upgrade to the AP,
> 2b.  I'd need to do that while the first ticket (the 2 day) is still valid yes?
> 2c. Will I be able to apply both tickets to the AP even though the 4 day isn't used yet?


1a. Well, your *MyDisneyExperience account *"knows" what tickets you own. So, any MagicBand you have will *access* that ticket information when you tap the MB.
1b. Any *valid* ticket can be used when you tap your MB. But, if only one ticket is actually *valid* during your first trip, only that ticket will be used.

2a. Could very well be.
2b. Yes.
2c. Sorry, but that is "officially" not allowed.
However, you can call Disney before your first trip and explain carefully (and ask nicely) for what you want to do, and it MIGHT be that they will accommodate your request in some way.
(As in, issue the amount you paid for the second ticket on a WDW gift card, after you do the AP update.)

Call WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## thor369

Robo, thanks for all the answers you provide. Not sure if I did say thanks before but wanted to acknowledge your contribution. 

One more question. My first day in Nov 20th so for FP booking will open for me on the 21st sep? Or 20th?


----------



## Robo

thor369 said:


> Robo, thanks for all the answers you provide. Not sure if I did say thanks before but wanted to acknowledge your contribution.
> 
> One more question. My first day in Nov 20th so for FP booking will open for me on the 21st sep? Or 20th?


Sept. 21st.

And, thank you for the kind words!


----------



## dirit43

Family of 4 visiting DW mid October and meeting up with 3 family members that live in FL. We all purchased tickets for MNSSHP and After hours AK plus 2 day park hopper passes. We are not staying at a Disney hotel. So I received hard cards for the MNSSHP and codes for the other tickets. Can I link all of the codes for the other tickets to the cards that came for MNSSHP? How do you do it? I have all of the codes in the my disney experience app but I really don't understand how to do it so that we don't have to show a different paper or pass every time we go to a park? I really don't understand this. I have everyone in our party on my disney exp app so I should be able to make fast pass reservations for all of us but I'm not sure if I have all the info I need for everyone in the party. Do you have to go to the ticketing office every time with each different ticket to verify who you are or just once the first time you visit?


----------



## iexaltu

Probably a stupid question but I just had a couple of tickets reassigned to me via My Disney Experience which we were able to upgrade due to help from Robo. We are going to the park in a couple off days so we don't have time to have the hard cards mailed. How would we use these tickets to access the parks? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robo

iexaltu said:


> Probably a stupid question but I just had a couple of tickets reassigned to me via My Disney Experience which we were able to upgrade due to help from Robo. We are going to the park in a couple off days so we don't have time to have the hard cards mailed.
> *How would we use these tickets to access the parks?* Thanks in advance.



If you have any MagicBands that you used on previous trips, those will still work for park entrance and FP use
without needing to do anything in advance
(except see if those MBs are still listed as active in your MDX account.)

If you have no MBs, just go to any of the four park gates (on your way into that park for the day)
with your photo ID, and you will be issued free plastic tickets that can be used for the rest of the trip.

And, this is in no way a "stupid question."
It is one of THE most important questions about ticket use.


----------



## Robo

dirit43 said:


> Family of 4 visiting DW mid October and meeting up with 3 family members that live in FL. We all purchased tickets for MNSSHP and After hours AK plus 2 day park hopper passes. We are not staying at a Disney hotel. So I received hard cards for the MNSSHP and codes for the other tickets.
> 1. Can I link all of the codes for the other tickets to the cards that came for MNSSHP? How do you do it?
> 2. I have all of the codes in the my disney experience app but I really don't understand how to do it so that we don't have to show a different paper or pass every time we go to a park? I really don't understand this. I have everyone in our party on my disney exp app so I should be able to make fast pass reservations for all of us but I'm not sure if I have all the info I need for everyone in the party. Do you have to go to the ticketing office every time with each different ticket to verify who you are or just once the first time you visit?


1. You can.
2.If you have any MagicBands that you used on previous trips, those will still work for park entrance and FP use
without needing to do anything in advance
(except you should check if those MBs are still listed as active in your MDX account.)

If no MBs, the person can use the same plastic ticket that is for MNSSHP for all other ticket and FP purposes.
The computer will automatically know which ticket to use at which entrance.


----------



## dirit43

Thank You so much!!


----------



## iexaltu

@ Robo. Thanks so much for the prompt response!


----------



## mumzie2three

Just bought 2 day mid-day magic tickets. Great for arrival day, but is it possible to convert/upgrade the second day to an all day ticket? Like once we are in the park that first day, can I change the second day at guest services?


----------



## Robo

mumzie2three said:


> Just bought 2 day mid-day magic tickets. Great for arrival day, but is it possible to convert/upgrade the second day to an all day ticket? Like once we are in the park that first day, can I change the second day at guest services?


Maybe.
I don't know the rules of Mid-Day Magic tickets.
If you CAN upgrade, figure that it would be the difference price between a 2-day Mid-Day Magic ticket and the price of a 2-day  "regular" Theme Park ticket.

Above is my speculation based on experience with other upgrade procedures.

AND... by the way, if what I described is correct, it would fully *wipe out any "savings"* that you got by buying the Mid-Day Magic tickets in the first place.


----------



## mumzie2three

Robo said:


> Maybe.
> I don't know the rules of Mid-Day Magic tickets.
> If you CAN upgrade, figure that it would be the difference price between a 2-day Mid-Day Magic ticket and the price of a 2-day  "regular" Theme Park ticket.
> 
> Above is my speculation based on experience with other upgrade procedures.
> 
> AND... by the way, if what I described is correct, it would fully *wipe out any "savings"* that you got by buying the Mid-Day Magic tickets in the first place.


Thanks for the quick answer! 
That is my fear, that the price difference will make me wish I had bought the full 2 days to begin with, and I certainly have time to call and make that upgrade.
Although they advertise the Mid-Day Mgic tix using a "per day" pricing. Maybe as time goes on there will be someone who has tried to upgrade.


----------



## Robo

mumzie2three said:


> Thanks for the quick answer!
> That is my fear, that the price difference will make me wish I had bought the full 2 days to begin with, and I certainly have time to call and make that upgrade.
> 1. Although they advertise the Mid-Day Mgic tix using a "per day" pricing.
> 2. Maybe as time goes on there will be someone who has tried to upgrade.


1. The "per day" pricing is meaningless.
It is not conducive to "apples-to-apples" comparisons, as different kinds of tickets affect
what kind of "experiences" and "values" guests can actually receive.

2. My speculation (based on over a decade of observing ticket procedures and discussions with on-the-ground WDW ticket CMs) is...
The procedure of WDW ticket upgrading is to create a situation as though the guest had purchased the *upgraded* ticket type "from the beginning."
That would mean that the upgraded 2-day ticket would cost the price of, well, a regular 2-day ticket (since THAT would be the type of ticket to which you are upgrading.)


----------



## Snurk71

Is "bridging to gate" still a thing?

I bought several 5 day (expires within 14 days) hoppers from UT back in 2013, under the old plan of bridging to current gate value and applying that amount to an AP. I have no idea what I paid for them at this point. So I took one to IG last night and the CM said I paid/would get credit for $295.

I know a new 5 day anytime hopper goes for close to $600. I could have paid $295 - I have no idea. Am I locked into only getting credit for the 2013 amount I paid like the CM found?

Thanks


----------



## ironz

Question about a CM comp ticket (the actual ticket-- not getting in with the CMs pass with them present).  I know they are good for WDW or DL. 
Current situation: the 1 day ticket is linked to my sister, who is going to WDW with me later this year. 
However, my niece is going to DL this fall, and I'd rather give her that ticket (can get a convention ticket for my sister). Can I somehow move the so far unused ticket to my niece, but I guess she needs a DL app, since MDE doesn't really cover DL, right? 
DH and I don't go to DL except once every 10 years or so... very much out of the loop on their system.


----------



## siren0119

mumzie2three said:


> Just bought 2 day mid-day magic tickets. Great for arrival day, but is it possible to convert/upgrade the second day to an all day ticket? Like once we are in the park that first day, can I change the second day at guest services?





mumzie2three said:


> Thanks for the quick answer!
> That is my fear, that the price difference will make me wish I had bought the full 2 days to begin with, and I certainly have time to call and make that upgrade.
> Although they advertise the Mid-Day Mgic tix using a "per day" pricing. Maybe as time goes on there will be someone who has tried to upgrade.



I would fully expect that they will charge you the price between your ticket and a regular park ticket of the same length - that is the standard policy when upgrading regular tickets to park hoppers, they will not prorate to allow you to upgrade only a portion of your days. Essentially, your ticket is a SINGLE entity, with a value based on a varying number of days (so you don't have a ticket for x day and a separate ticket for y day). Upgrades happen on the whole ticket and the days can't be separated.

The "per day" pricing is tricky wording, but I believe it's just referencing the same price calendar they are using for regular tickets - prices can fluctuate depending on the day with the new date based ticket structure regardless of whether you are buying a full or partial day ticket media.


----------



## Robo

Snurk71 said:


> Is "bridging to gate" still a thing?
> 
> I bought several 5 day (expires within 14 days) hoppers from UT back in 2013, *under the old plan of bridging to current gate value and applying that amount to an AP.*
> 1. I have no idea what I paid for them at this point.
> 2. So I took one to IG last night and the CM said I paid/would get credit for $295.
> 
> 3. I know a new 5 day anytime hopper goes for close to $600. I could have paid $295 - I have no idea.
> 4. Am I locked into only getting credit for the 2013 amount I paid like the CM found?
> 
> Thanks


1. What YOU actually PAID for the discounted ticket does not figure into the cost of upgrading.
2. The value assigned for a ticket in the upgrade process is based on the date on which your older ticket was minted/sold by Disney to the authorized ticket discounter.
3. It does not matter what a CURRENT ticket costs in regarding YOUR older ticket's assessed upgrade value.
(That DOES figure into the final cost of the upgrade... just not in the amount your older ticket is worth.)
4. Only if the CM was correct in assessing the "value."
You can check that for yourself, as I have laid out a set of rules and conditions regarding how much you should expect to get in value in ticket upgrades.
It is fully based on the date on which your older ticket was minted/sold by Disney to the authorized ticket discounter.

These rules, and how to compute the final cost of the upgrade, can be found in *Post #6* of the thread on which we are now posting.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------


Snurk71 said:


> I bought several *5 day* (expires within 14 days) *hoppers* from UT back in 2013...
> I took one to IG last night and the CM said I paid/would get credit for $295.


I just checked the *Post #6* rules and your 2013 5-day Hopper should be worth *$435.59 *in an upgrade transaction.


----------



## mumzie2three

siren0119 said:


> I would fully expect that they will charge you the price between your ticket and a regular park ticket of the same length - that is the standard policy when upgrading regular tickets to park hoppers, they will not prorate to allow you to upgrade only a portion of your days. Essentially, your ticket is a SINGLE entity, with a value based on a varying number of days (so you don't have a ticket for x day and a separate ticket for y day). Upgrades happen on the whole ticket and the days can't be separated.
> 
> The "per day" pricing is tricky wording, but I believe it's just referencing the same price calendar they are using for regular tickets - prices can fluctuate depending on the day with the new date based ticket structure regardless of whether you are buying a full or partial day ticket media.



It totally makes sense that they the upgrade would encompass all the days that were purchased. Just wishful thinking on my part to think it would work any other way. Lol.
I bought the mid-day tickets because I am sneaking a little Disney into a Universal trip. The noon entry is perfect for arrival day and so I booked at  Disney hotel, planning to check-out the next day and move to Universal..coming back a couple days later to use the second day of mid-day ticket. BUT then I saw EMH for the following day and I started wondering if, since we are on-site, we should take advantage of that. But if we enter the park at 8 am, I still don't think we would spend an entire day. I don't want to check into Universal late at night...so I will stick with my original plan.


----------



## Robo

Snurk71 said:


> I bought several *5 day* (expires within 14 days) *hoppers* from UT back in 2013...
> I took one to IG last night and the CM said I paid/would get credit for $295.


I just checked the *Post #6* rules and your 2013 5-day Hopper should be worth *$435.59 *in an upgrade transaction.

*AND:*
It it quite possible that YOU can do the upgrade to AP yourself, right from your MDX account.
That application should offer you the correct upgrade value and price.


----------



## mousestruck

I’m coming to the experts because I think some information I read in a FB group is incorrect... Can you upgrade regular tickets to a Gold AP if you’ve used the ticket during a blackout date? For example, can you purchase tickets for Christmas week and then upgrade that ticket at the end of your trip (on 1/3, which is not a blackout date)  to a Gold AP?  I thought that you could, but I’m reading that you can only upgrade to a Platinum Pass if the ticket has been used during a blackout date. What is the policy?


----------



## BrianJ844

Hi everyone, just have a few ticket related questions. I hope this is the right place for them. Please let me know if not. 

1. I was reading the 'Walt Disney World Date Based Ticket System' thread and just want to be clear. If we purchase a 5 day ticket and our first day in the parks is say Dec 11, we don't have to select Dec 11 when purchasing our tickets, correct? If say December 10 or 9th is cheaper, we could go with one of those as long as our entire trip still fits in the ticket window, it that okay?

2. In the case mentioned above, would our fast passes be 60 days before Dec 11 in this case or Dec 9th? And then our fast passes would only allow us to book for 5 days in the 8 days window or could we mistakenly book all 8 (even though, I agree, why would we want to).

3. If we get the 'one park per day' ticket, could we use the Christmas Party ticket as a version of a park hopper? Meaning could we use our 'one park per day' ticket to get into say Animal Kingdom and then go over to Magic Kingdom after 4 on the Christmas Party ticket?

4. Lastly, does anyone have an idea of why Animal Kingdom closes at 6:00pm on December 11th but every other day around that 8:00pm (sorry, we are looking at going Dec 11 - 15 or so)?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> I’m coming to the experts because I think some information I read in a FB group is incorrect...
> 1. Can you upgrade regular tickets to a Gold AP if you’ve used the ticket during a blackout date? For example,
> 2. can you purchase tickets for Christmas week and then upgrade that ticket at the end of your trip (on 1/3, which is not a blackout date)  to a Gold AP?
> 3.  I thought that you could,
> 4. but I’m reading that you can only upgrade to a Platinum Pass if the ticket has been used during a blackout date.
> 5. What is the policy?


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. You thought right.
4. Stop reading that. 
5. See 1, 2 & 3.


----------



## Robo

BrianJ844 said:


> Hi everyone, just have a few ticket related questions. I hope this is the right place for them. Please let me know if not.
> 
> 1. I was reading the 'Walt Disney World Date Based Ticket System' thread and just want to be clear. If we purchase a 5 day ticket and
> 1A. our first day in the parks is say Dec 11, we don't have to select Dec 11 when purchasing our tickets, correct?
> 1B. If say December 10 or 9th is cheaper, we could go with one of those as long as our entire trip still fits in the ticket window, it that okay?
> 
> 2A. In the case mentioned above, would our fast passes be 60 days before Dec 11 in this case or Dec 9th?
> 2B. And then our fast passes would only allow us to book for 5 days in the 8 days window
> 2C. or could we mistakenly book all 8 (even though, I agree, why would we want to).
> 
> 3A. If we get the 'one park per day' ticket, could we use the Christmas Party ticket as a version of a park hopper?
> 3B. Meaning could we use our 'one park per day' ticket to get into say Animal Kingdom and then go over to Magic Kingdom after 4 on the Christmas Party ticket?
> 
> 4. Lastly, does anyone have an idea of why Animal Kingdom closes at 6:00pm on December 11th but every other day around that 8:00pm (sorry, we are looking at going Dec 11 - 15 or so)?


1A. Correct.
1B. That's OK.

2A. The FP booking date is based on your CHECK-IN date.
2B. As long as you have valid tickets for the check-in date (and/or beyond) you can start booking for 5 days during that ticket's valid dates.
2C. You would not have 8 days worth of valid tickets, so, no.

3A. Yes.
3B. Yes.

4. Could be for a special private event. Common around the holidays.


----------



## mousestruck

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. You thought right.
> 4. Stop reading that.
> 5. See 1, 2 & 3.


Thanks, Robo!  I appreciate the clarification!


----------



## mousestruck

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. You thought right.
> 4. Stop reading that.
> 5. See 1, 2 & 3.


One follow-up question... If the last day of your trip is on a blackout day could you upgrade your ticket to a Gold AP on your way out of the park, or no can do?


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> One follow-up question... If the last day of your trip is on a blackout day could you upgrade your ticket to a Gold AP on your way out of the park, or no can do?


I don't know. 
It _might_ even depend on the CM you encounter.


----------



## mousestruck

Robo said:


> I don't know.
> It _might_ even depend on the CM you encounter.


Okay, thanks! I’m not planning to do that but was curious.


----------



## Founders Fan

Hi everybody, does anyone have any information on discounted tickets for travel agents and whether they can be upgraded to an AP? These would be usable only by the agent. I've tried searching this thread and others and haven't been able to find anything. Thanks!


----------



## WhitGB

Hi Everyone-
Looking to purchase a FL AP-silver online.  I do not have the needed information to verify residency online, but would like to link the AP to my online account to see rates/book FP before going in 2020.  Is this possible? Or do I need to verify residency first?

We are going down for one day for MNSSHP on 10/31.  If necessary I can verify residency at that point, but will not have DH with me for his verification.  We would NOT be using the AP for the 10/31 visit.  

TIA for any information.


----------



## marx

A few years ago, I purchased 10 day MYW tickets for use during XMas Break, then upgraded to an AP Gold pass (not valid during XMas Break) at the end of the trip.  I upgraded on January 4th, which was not a blackout date.

If the last day of my trip is on a blackout day, is it still possible to upgrade (I would upgrade before leaving the park on the last day)?


----------



## Robo

marx said:


> A few years ago, I purchased 10 day MYW tickets for use during XMas Break, then upgraded to an AP Gold pass (not valid during XMas Break) at the end of the trip.  I upgraded on January 4th, which was not a blackout date.
> 
> If the last day of my trip is on a blackout day, is it still possible to upgrade (I would upgrade before leaving the park on the last day)?



Scroll back up this page by 5 posts (to Post #8,063) for my answer today to this question (such as it is.)


----------



## marx

Robo said:


> Scroll back up this page by 5 posts (to Post #8,063) for my answer today to this question (such as it is.)


Thanks Robo - I read the first 6 posts of the thread but not the latest ones


----------



## Robo

marx said:


> Thanks Robo - I read the first 6 posts of the thread but not the latest ones


It can be such an odd coincidence for similar (very rare and seldom-asked) questions to just happen to pop up so close together.  

The true definition of "random."


----------



## siren0119

WhitGB said:


> Hi Everyone-
> Looking to purchase a FL AP-silver online.  I do not have the needed information to verify residency online, but would like to link the AP to my online account to see rates/book FP before going in 2020.  Is this possible? Or do I need to verify residency first?
> 
> We are going down for one day for MNSSHP on 10/31.  If necessary I can verify residency at that point, but will not have DH with me for his verification.  We would NOT be using the AP for the 10/31 visit.
> 
> TIA for any information.



You don't have to have the AP already to find out about AP rates, you can call Disney and ask for them.  You can book the room at AP rates ahead of time, you would just be required to show an active AP at check-in to be charged the AP rate.     You *would* need to prove residency in order to activate the AP, which would allow you to book FP.


----------



## Turk February

I feel like an idiot for even asking this and I'm 99% sure the answer is yes but...if I have regular PH tickets, can I wait until the morning (or night before) I want to go to a water park to upgrade them to PH & More?


----------



## Robo

Turk February said:


> I feel like an idiot for even asking this and I'm 99% sure the answer is yes but...if I have regular PH tickets, can I wait until the morning (or night before) I want to go to a water park to upgrade them to PH & More?


Yes. You can even do so right outside the water park, then go inside.


----------



## Turk February

Robo said:


> Yes. You can even do so right outside the water park, then go inside.



Thank you!  We only need the upgrade for 1 day and if it rains on that day it'll be a waste of money by upgrading before our trip.  Thanks so much.


----------



## siren0119

Turk February said:


> Thank you!  We only need the upgrade for 1 day and if it rains on that day it'll be a waste of money by upgrading before our trip.  Thanks so much.



Definitely makes sense to wait to upgrade until you know you are going to use the added benefits.

Just FYI (because of the way you worded your response) - you cannot just upgrade one day of a multi-day ticket, the price you will pay will be for the upgrade of whatever ticket you have (3-day, 4-day, etc) in full, even if you have used any number of days on your ticket. They won't prorate or anything.  You may already know this but the wording of your post might cause a wee bit of confusion


----------



## Snurk71

Robo said:


> 1. What YOU actually PAID for the discounted ticket does not figure into the cost of upgrading.
> 2. The value assigned for a ticket in the upgrade process is based on the date on which your older ticket was minted/sold by Disney to the authorized ticket discounter.
> 3. It does not matter what a CURRENT ticket costs in regarding YOUR older ticket's assessed upgrade value.
> (That DOES figure into the final cost of the upgrade... just not in the amount your older ticket is worth.)
> 4. Only if the CM was correct in assessing the "value."
> You can check that for yourself, as I have laid out a set of rules and conditions regarding how much you should expect to get in value in ticket upgrades.
> It is fully based on the date on which your older ticket was minted/sold by Disney to the authorized ticket discounter.
> 
> These rules, and how to compute the final cost of the upgrade, can be found in *Post #6* of the thread on which we are now posting.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I just checked the *Post #6* rules and your 2013 5-day Hopper should be worth *$435.59 *in an upgrade transaction.



I'm 0-3 with CMs at Epcot on giving me the $435.59 value. I tried at IG, GR in the park, and GR outside the front. 2 of them said $295 - what I paid, one specifically said they couldn't bridge the value to gate. The other said I couldn't use the ticket at all towards an AP renewal.

Any further tips on proper language to use when asking? I'll try a couple other GR spots - I had a good experience with DS spot a few years ago when I went through a bunch of old Plus options that were left on passes.


----------



## Robo

Snurk71 said:


> I'm 0-3 with CMs at Epcot on giving me the $435.59 value. I tried at IG, GR in the park, and GR outside the front. 2 of them said $295 - what I paid, one specifically said they couldn't bridge the value to gate. The other said I couldn't use the ticket at all towards an AP renewal.
> 
> Any further tips on proper language to use when asking? I'll try a couple other GR spots - I had a good experience with DS spot a few years ago when I went through a bunch of old Plus options that were left on passes.


Just keep trying.
There is no place, in particular, that can offer more experienced CMs, as the compliment of
staffers can change... even during the course of a given day.
Ask to speak with a supervisor if the front-line CM doesn't seem to know the procedure.
It might possibly help if you offer the procedure I outline in Post #6 of this thread.

BTW, Disney staff have no way of knowing what YOU paid for the discounted ticket.
(All they have is a list of what *UT* paid for the ticket, which is much LESS than what YOU paid for it.)

There have been many posters here on the DIS who HAVE been successful getting the proper
help at a WDW Guest Relations... at any number of locations.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## Snurk71

Robo said:


> Just keep trying.
> There is no place, in particular, that can offer more experienced CMs, as the compliment of
> staffers can change... even during the course of a given day.
> Ask to speak with a supervisor if the front-line CM doesn't seem to know the procedure.
> It might possibly help if you offer the procedure I outline in Post #6 of this thread.
> 
> BTW, Disney staff have no way of knowing what YOU paid for the discounted ticket.
> (All they have is a list of what *UT* paid for the ticket, which is much LESS than what YOU paid for it.)
> 
> There have been many posters here on the DIS who HAVE been successful getting the proper
> help at a WDW Guest Relations... at any number of locations.
> Please keep us posted.



I wonder if I'm asking the wrong way/using the wrong language. I understand the "minted" concept that Disney has on record - that's probably the record 2 of the CMs have shown me on their screen with the 2013 $295 price. Since post 6 mentions different ticket creation dates and lumps everything pre-Feb 2017, what is magical about 2/12/17 vs 2/11/18 vs 10/16/18 (I assume these were price increases). If Disney has price history for these dates, why couldn't they have data points further back than 2/2/17 - like to 2013 when I purchased my passes?


----------



## Robo

Snurk71 said:


> I wonder if I'm asking the wrong way/using the wrong language. I understand the "minted" concept that Disney has on record - that's probably the record 2 of the CMs have shown me on their screen with the 2013 $295 price. Since post 6 mentions different ticket creation dates and lumps everything pre-Feb 2017, what is magical about 2/12/17 vs 2/11/18 vs 10/16/18 (I assume these were price increases). If Disney has price history for these dates, why couldn't they have data points further back than 2/2/17 - like to 2013 when I purchased my passes?


YOU are not doing anything wrong.
And, do not worry about trying to figure why "X date" and an earlier than "Y date" mean something or other.
It has to do with how Disney has determined to deal with thousands of "old" tickets which guests can (and do) use and/or upgrade.

The CMs with whom you have been dealing are untrained and/or unaware, so they are giving you incorrect info.

I can't tell you *how many times over the years* on this board that other guests have been given WRONG info... from CMs who SWEAR that THEY are right... even though those CMs have been completely wrong.
(Ultimately, correctly-informed Disney CMs have stepped in to do the correct thing for the guests.)

I see the problem of bad ticketing procedures comes from the nature of so many isolated CMs (dozens of them, who come and go in their positions) who have created their own way of dealing with guests and "saving Disney money" by making up their own rules and insisting that guests follow them. 
I can't imagine the untold number of guests who do not have prior knowledge of proper procedures who have been, in effect, "cheated" out of hundreds of dollars with improper procedures from meeting up with the "wrong" CM(s.)
Very disconcerting.


----------



## Robo

Snurk71 said:


> 2 of the CMs have shown me on their screen with the 2013 $295 price.



As I mentioned earlier, THAT price is what the ticket discounter paid Disney for the ticket at wholesale prices.

After that, the  ticket discounter decided what to charge GUESTS for that ticket.
Charging the amount HIGHER than what Disney charged them is, of course, how the discounter makes a "profit" to stay in business.

And, Disney has no record (on their computer system, or otherwise) what YOU as a guest paid the discounter for the ticket.
THAT is the reason that Disney uses "Price Bridging" to make YOUR ticket worth the same amount as Disney would have charged
on (or about) the date that you bought your discounted ticket.


----------



## Founders Fan

Founders Fan said:


> Hi everybody, does anyone have any information on discounted tickets for travel agents and whether they can be upgraded to an AP? These would be usable only by the agent. I've tried searching this thread and others and haven't been able to find anything. Thanks!


Anyone with information on these tickets and if they can be upgraded? I realize they're less common so perhaps not?


----------



## lanejudy

Snurk71 said:


> ...specifically said they *couldn't bridge the value to gate*. ...
> 
> Any further tips on proper language to use when asking? ...



One thought... you are not trying to "bridge to gate" so leave that out of the conversation.  "Gate" is what they charge, today, if you walk up without a ticket.  Your ticket will not have that value.  

I suggest a simple request of "how much to upgrade this ticket to X?" (I think you want an AP but I didn't go back that far).  And know the difference between the current price of the new ticket you want and the $435.59 value of the old ticket.  Then if they quote something more, say "oh, that's not what I expected" and walk away.  Then try again later with another CM.

While I suspect there are still quite a few older tickets in people's pockets (houses, safe deposit boxes, wherever), as time marches forward there are fewer and fewer of them turned in for upgrade on any kind of regular basis, making this a more unusual transaction.  It will likely just get harder to find a CM well-versed in upgrading such old tickets in the future.  

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Robo

Snurk71 said:


> I bought several 5 day (expires within 14 days) hoppers from UT back in 2013... applying that amount to an AP.


Let's go WAY BACK to your initial desire to upgrade your current ticket to an AP.

Have you actually tried to do this upgrade from INSIDE your own MyDisneyExperience account.
Have you looked at any of the upgrading options that should be available to you in MDX?

What is the price listed there for upgrading your current older ticket to AP?


----------



## Princess Michele

Friends are going to WDW for their first trip and have vouchers for their military salute tickets which they need to exchange at Guest Relations.  Their first park visit wll be at MK next week for the 7:00am EEMH.  Will Guest Relations be open before 7:00am or should they plan to go over the day before to exchange their vouchers?  Thank you.


----------



## Robo

Princess Michele said:


> Friends are going to WDW for their first trip and have vouchers for their military salute tickets which they need to exchange at Guest Relations.  Their first park visit wll be at MK next week for the 7:00am EEMH.
> 1. Will Guest Relations be open before 7:00am
> 2. or should they plan to go over the day before to exchange their vouchers?  Thank you.



1. Yes. About 6:30AM. 
2. They could do that, just to save some EARLY morning time.


----------



## Princess Michele

Robo said:


> 1. Yes. About 6:30AM.
> 2. They could do that, just to save some EARLY morning time.


Thank you for the info.  Thank you for the great job on all of the information in this thread.


----------



## disneydude365

Any ideas how much it will cost to upgrade 4 day park hopper ticket from a package for week of November 17th-23rd to a platinum pass?


----------



## Robo

disneydude365 said:


> Any ideas how much it will cost to upgrade 4 day park hopper ticket from a package for week of November 17th-23rd to a platinum pass?


Yes.
Go to Post #6 in the thread on which we are now posting and the math is laid out for you.

Start with the full price (with tax) of the Platinum AP.
Then subtract the full on-line Disney price (with tax) of the 4 day park hopper ticket****.

The resulting number will be the cost (with tax) to upgrade to the AP.


--------------------------
****You will be given the full on-line Disney price for package tickets.


----------



## carlbarry

Since I am considered the Disney expert at my house of worship, someone approached me today with 5 old paper tickets.
Four were the standard old paper tickets, with 4 parks one visit each.  On the back was printed that they are complimentary "K Tickets" with a 1998 date.
So of course the question is for the experts out there:  Are these still valid?
By the way, the fifth ticket was one I have never seen before.  It is rectangular, printed in a vertical format, and had dates it was valid rubber stamped on the back.
Thanks.


----------



## Sandisw

I bought 5 day hopper ticket for a start date of October 6th, 2019 and assigned it to my DD 23.  We decided it makes sense to now try the mid day ticket.  I know I can change the start date for this, but can I also change and assign it to a friend of mine who is coming with me in June, 2020?

It says the ticket is non-transferable, but that could be because my DD has her own MDE account?  I just want to be sure before I do all this, that it will indeed be able to be used at another time, by another person.


----------



## Robo

Sandisw said:


> I bought 5 day hopper ticket for a start date of October 6th, 2019 and assigned it to my DD 23.  We decided it makes sense to now try the mid day ticket.  I know I can change the start date for this, but
> 1. can I also change and assign it to a friend of mine who is coming with me in June, 2020?
> 
> 2. It says the ticket is non-transferable,
> 3. but that could be because my DD has her own MDE account?
> 4. I just want to be sure before I do all this, that it will indeed be able to be used at another time, by another person.


1. Yes. A new, never-used ticket can be re-assigned to another guest.
2. That is only after it is first used.
3. Nothing to worry about.
4. Yes. The person to whom you want to transfer the ticket needs to be a member of (or join with as a "friend or family")
the MDX account of the person who currently is assigned the ticket in question.


----------



## Sandisw

Robo said:


> 1. Yes. A new, never-used ticket can be re-assigned to another guest.
> 2. That is only after it is first used.
> 3. Nothing to worry about.
> 4. Yes. The person to whom you want to transfer the ticket needs to be a member of (or join with as a "friend or family")
> the MDX account of the person who currently is assigned the ticket in question.



Thank you.  It is definitely a new ticket but won’t let us reassign.  I’ll just take care of it when we go!  It allows me to only change the start date.

EDITED TO ADD:  I was able to reassign when we logged in on the computer vs. my Ipad!  So, we are all set!  I reassigned it to me and will upgrade to my new Gold DVC AP when I get there!!


----------



## Robo

carlbarry said:


> Since I am considered the Disney expert at my house of worship, someone approached me today with 5 old paper tickets.
> Four were the standard old paper tickets,
> 1. with 4 parks one visit each.
> 2. On the back was printed that they are complimentary "K Tickets" with a 1998 date.
> So of course the question is for the experts out there:
> 3. Are these still valid?
> By the way,
> 4. the fifth ticket was one I have never seen before.  It is rectangular, printed in a vertical format, and had dates it was valid rubber stamped on the back.
> Thanks.


1. That means that DAK had opened (or was poised to open) by the time these tickets were issued.
2. So, "comp" tickets. (I don't know what the "K" means.) 
Regardless, there can be special rules (and/or expiration dates) for comp tickets. 
THEREFORE:
3. Sorry, but I have no idea.

4. Could it be something like the ones below?

 ..........  ......... 


(Images from *www.allears.net)*


----------



## Robo

Sandisw said:


> EDITED TO ADD:  I was able to reassign when we logged in on the computer vs. my Ipad!  So, we are all set!  I reassigned it to me and will upgrade to my new Gold DVC AP when I get there!!


VERY nice!

Have a great trip!


----------



## carlbarry

Robo said:


> 1. That means that DAK had opened (or was poised to open) by the time these tickets were issued.
> 2. So, "comp" tickets. (I don't know what the "K" means.)
> Regardless, there can be special rules (and/or expiration dates) for comp tickets.
> THEREFORE:
> 3. Sorry, but I have no idea.
> 
> 4. Could it be something like the ones below?
> 
> View attachment 438333 .......... View attachment 438334 ......... View attachment 438335
> 
> 
> (Images from *www.allears.net)*


Nope.  The tickets were horizontal.  The "4 day" you show is kind of like the other ticket he had, but the rubber stamping is on the back.  I'm not concerned about that one, as it would seem to be expired.


----------



## Robo

carlbarry said:


> By the way, the fifth ticket was one I have never seen before.  It is *rectangular*, *printed in a vertical format*, and had dates it was valid rubber stamped on the back.





carlbarry said:


> Nope.  *The tickets were horizontal. *


----------



## Robo

carlbarry said:


> The "4 day" you show is kind of like the other ticket he had, *but the rubber stamping is on the back. * I'm not concerned about that one, as* it would seem to be expired.*


You are assuming  it is expired because there are 4 different dates rubber stamped on that one?
(If so, that would seem to be a safe bet.)


----------



## carlbarry

Robo said:


> You are assuming  it is expired because there are 4 different dates rubber stamped on that one?
> (If so, that would seem to be a safe bet.)


The rubber stamped dates are the dates the ticket was good for.  Long gone.  But his other tickets, a different form of ticket--the standard old paper ticket--have no expiration date, of course, being from so long ago.


----------



## forevermercy

So here's my dilemma. We already have Silver APs that aren't due to expire till March 2020. BUT the grandparents are planning a Christmas  WDW visit with us and they already purchased 3 day PH tickets for the family. Which is great cuz we get to go during the block out! 

BUT can we upgrade or bridge these tickets to go towards our AP renewal in March? 
We'd be going more than 60 days before the expiration date so I'm not sure if that's even possible to sort of "credit" this towards our renewal that far in advance?


----------



## Robo

carlbarry said:


> The rubber stamped dates are the dates the ticket was good for.  Long gone.  But his other tickets, a different form of ticket--the standard old paper ticket--have no expiration date, of course, being from so long ago.


Most tickets of that age did not have expiration dates.
There were "length of stay" tickets at some point, and a few other tickets that were for "specific dates" but those tickets were very specifically purchased that way.

OTOH, in most cases of an older ticket, if a ticket was a "4-day ticket" it was (and remained) valid until all 4 days had/have been used.
(Including up through today and beyond.)
But, without knowing *exactly* what kind of ticket you are discussing, we just don't know.
Disney call tell you.
(In some cases, they need to see a scan of that ticket, emailed to WDW ticketing department.


----------



## Robo

forevermercy said:


> So here's my dilemma. We already have Silver APs that aren't due to expire till March 2020. BUT the grandparents are planning a Christmas  WDW visit with us and* they already purchased 3 day PH tickets* for the family. Which is great cuz we get to go during the block out!
> 
> BUT can we upgrade or bridge these tickets to go towards our AP renewal in March?
> We'd be going more than 60 days before the expiration date so I'm not sure if that's even possible to sort of "credit" this towards our renewal that far in advance?



I'm not saying that Disney WILL necessarily do this in every case, but they CAN and they HAVE created a "file" for guests that outlines an upgrade situation. That file can be accessed for buying or upgrading tickets and/or APs  at a future time when it's appropriate to do the transaction.
Simply explain and "ask nicely" for what you'd like.

You are trying to do something very unusual, but if they are willing, they could make special advance arrangements to accommodate this unique situation.
You never know.


----------



## Robo

forevermercy said:


> the grandparents are planning a Christmas  WDW visit with us and they already purchased 3 day PH tickets for the family.


You didn't say from whom they purchased these tickets.


----------



## forevermercy

Robo said:


> You didn't say from whom they purchased these tickets.


They used a travel agent so I'm not totally sure. But I'm pretty sure it wasn't directly through Disney.


----------



## carlbarry

Robo said:


> (In some cases, they need to see a scan of that ticket, emailed to WDW ticketing department.


Thanks, good idea.  I will tell him to do that.  Just have to find the email address.


----------



## TDSAXX

forevermercy said:


> So here's my dilemma. We already have Silver APs that aren't due to expire till March 2020. BUT the grandparents are planning a Christmas  WDW visit with us and they already purchased 3 day PH tickets for the family. Which is great cuz we get to go during the block out!
> 
> BUT can we upgrade or bridge these tickets to go towards our AP renewal in March?
> We'd be going more than 60 days before the expiration date so I'm not sure if that's even possible to sort of "credit" this towards our renewal that far in advance?


I’m no expert; but if you are using the 3 day passes at Christmas because your AP is blocked out, I don’t think you’ll be able to bridge them to renew your AP in March.


----------



## starry_solo

If Disney did accommodate this, I would think your APs would expire in December since that's when you first used the tickets.


----------



## Gentry2004

starry_solo said:


> If Disney did accommodate this, I would think your APs would expire in December since that's when you first used the tickets.



Yes when we upgraded our 7 day MYW tickets on the last day of our trip, our AP's then expired 365 days from the FIRST day we used the MYW tickets.


----------



## Robo

carlbarry said:


> Thanks, good idea.  I will tell him to do that.  Just have to find the email address.



eMail:
Ticket.Usage@DisneyWorld.com


----------



## carlbarry

Robo said:


> eMail:
> Ticket.Usage@DisneyWorld.com


Thanks!  I will pass it on.


----------



## Sandisw

My understanding was that you could not use tickets to apply to the renewal of an AP.  You can certainly upgrade tickets to a new AP, but not to apply toward a renewal.  Of course, having said that, you can always ask, but I would assume you run the risk of it cutting 3 months of your AP.


----------



## StacyStrong

Does anyone know if you can buy the AP discounted water park tickets at any ticket window or if it needs to be at the water park? Looking to get a ticket, but would rather grab it the day before going.

Nevermind - just saw "at the water parks" in the language. Drats.


----------



## Robo

StacyStrong said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy the AP discounted water park tickets at any ticket window or if it needs to be at the water park? Looking to get a ticket, but would rather grab it the day before going.
> 
> Nevermind - just saw "at the water parks" in the language. Drats.



You should be able to buy any ticket (AP discounted tickets, included) for WDW parks at any ticket booth or guest relations.
You should also be able to buy them on-line via your MDX account,


----------



## StacyStrong

Robo said:


> You should be able to buy any ticket (AP discounted tickets, included) for WDW parks at any ticket booth or guest relations.
> You should also be able to buy them on-line via your MDX account,



Doesn't look like it. I know I can't find it on MDX, but do hope it's not truly water parks only.


----------



## scjo68

Just to be sure I've read this right...

I bought 4 day hoppers, dated for November, for two extended family members.  I am managing them in  MDE for our joint November trip.  They now want to use discounted tickets from another source, instead of the ones I purchased.  

I know I can use the value of the tickets toward new tickets, after their expiration at the end of this year.  

My immediate family and I have AP's that expire August 2020.  
1.  We can use the expired tickets  ( or their value) toward the purchase of new tickets for ourselves, paying the difference, right?
2.  Can we use it toward renewing our AP's? 
3. Or-do we need to purchase a new set of dated multi-day tickets since those were the original tickets?  
4. Do we need to reassign the original tickets? 
5. If so,do we assign them, to us or to "fake names" until this is sorted out?

I can't figure out the timeline or logistics of this.  
6. When should I make these changes?
7. Can I do this in MDE or do I need to do this in person?

 TIA!


----------



## DIS_MERI

scjo68 said:


> Just to be sure I've read this right...
> 
> I bought 4 day hoppers, dated for November, for two extended family members.  I am managing them in  MDE for our joint November trip.  They now want to use discounted tickets from another source, instead of the ones I purchased.
> 
> I know I can use the value of the tickets toward new tickets, after their expiration at the end of this year.
> 
> My immediate family and I have AP's that expire August 2020.
> 1.  We can use the expired tickets  ( or their value) toward the purchase of new tickets for ourselves, paying the difference, right?
> 2.  Can we use it toward renewing our AP's?
> 3. Or-do we need to purchase a new set of dated multi-day tickets since those were the original tickets?
> 4. Do we need to reassign the original tickets?
> 5. If so,do we assign them, to us or to "fake names" until this is sorted out?
> 
> I can't figure out the timeline or logistics of this.
> 6. When should I make these changes?
> 7. Can I do this in MDE or do I need to do this in person?
> 
> TIA!


Personally, I would use the tickets while you are there in November to purchase either an AP renewal certificate/voucher or an AP certificate/voucher (depending on your plans, if you are certain you will renew then that will save money).  This will allow you to make fastpasses in the future, and lock in current prices for the APs, whereas allowing the tickets to expire means that you wouldn't be able to use them for fastpasses until they were applied to the new tickets.  I used my package ticket when I was there in August to purchase an AP certificate/voucher that will just stay in my MDE until I want to activate it.


----------



## Robo

scjo68 said:


> Just to be sure I've read this right...
> 
> I bought 4 day hoppers, dated for November, for two extended family members.  I am managing them in  MDE for our joint November trip.  They now want to use discounted tickets from another source, instead of the ones I purchased.
> 
> I know I can use the value of the tickets toward new tickets, after their expiration at the end of this year.
> 
> My immediate family and I have AP's that expire August 2020.
> 1.  We can use the expired tickets  ( or their value) toward the purchase of new tickets for ourselves, paying the difference, right?
> 2.  Can we use it toward renewing our AP's?
> 3. Or-do we need to purchase a new set of dated multi-day tickets since those were the original tickets?
> 4. Do we need to reassign the original tickets?
> 5. If so,do we assign them, to us or to "fake names" until this is sorted out?
> 
> I can't figure out the timeline or logistics of this.
> 6. When should I make these changes?
> 7. Can I do this in MDE or do I need to do this in person?


1. Right.
2. Yes.
3. You can,  but you don’t have to.
4. A good idea.
5. I would put them under your  name(s) before the tickets expire.
6. Before the tickets expire.
7.  MDX.
You can do as the previous poster (DIS MERI) suggested, if you have the extra funds.


----------



## scjo68

Dis Meri and Robo- Thank you very much!
This thread is so helpful!


----------



## DisFanEY

Robo said:


> Absolutely!


Me again, with another question for you that I would be so grateful if you would answer!  I bought my tickets through UT and the starting date is November 9th... Resort stay starts the 10th.  I have all my FP's set for the onsite portion, but need to make my FP's 30 days out for the 9th.  Right now on MDE it only has the resort stay portion highlighted as days to choose FP's.  Once the 30 days is up, will the 9th pop up as blue as well? Right now it seems they will only let me book for when I'm on property.  I thought I'd ask bc I assume you have already had this question, just couldn't find it!
Many many thanks!


----------



## Robo

DisFanEY said:


> Me again, with another question for you that I would be so grateful if you would answer!  I bought my tickets through UT and the starting date is November 9th... Resort stay starts the 10th.  I have all my FP's set for the onsite portion, but need to make my FP's 30 days out for the 9th.  Right now on MDE it only has the resort stay portion highlighted as days to choose FP's.
> 1. Once the 30 days is up, will the 9th pop up as blue as well?
> 2. Right now it seems they will only let me book for when I'm on property.
> 3. I thought I'd ask bc I assume you have already had this question, just couldn't find it!
> Many many thanks!


1. It should.
2. If you're before 30 days out, that sounds right.
3. Well, this is a FASTPASS question, and you are posting on a TICKETS thread.


----------



## Mabel67

I posted this on the Canadian page as well, but just in case, I will add it here.

Hi. I bought tickets from Undercover Tourist. They are already linked to my MDE account. I paid $416 per ticket (plus taxes, fees) for buy four days get five. One park per day. Now, with the Canadian offer, I can get 7 days for $377 per ticket. Do i have any options here to add days? I don't imagine I would be eligible for any type of refund, since I bought through someone other than Disney, but it would sure be nice to be able to add a couple of days.

ETA: I am staying at Pop Starting on Friday, December 6. Original ticket was to start on the 7th. If it's possible, I would like to add 2 days for before, and would be staying offsite. I know that changes my fastpass booking options, but those additional first two days would likely not require fastpass booking anyway, as we would just be going to World Showcase.

Thank you for any information!


----------



## DisFanEY

Robo said:


> 1. It should.
> 2. If you're before 30 days out, that sounds right.
> 3. Well, this is a FASTPASS question, and you are posting on a TICKETS thread.


1.  Okay, Fingers crossed.
2.  Thank you!
3.  Lol it sorta fits because its a question of whether or not the ticket start date will be recognizable by the MDE.... ?!  

Thank you as always for your help!!!!


----------



## Robo

Mabel67 said:


> I posted this on the Canadian page as well, but just in case, I will add it here.
> 
> Hi. I bought tickets from Undercover Tourist. They are already linked to my MDE account. I paid $416 per ticket (plus taxes, fees) for
> 1. buy four days get five. One park per day.
> 2. Now, with the Canadian offer, I can get 7 days for $377 per ticket.
> 3. Do i have any options here to add days?
> 4. I don't imagine I would be eligible for any type of refund, since I bought through someone other than Disney,
> 5. but it would sure be nice to be able to add a couple of days.
> 
> ETA: I am staying at Pop Starting on Friday, December 6.
> 6. Original ticket was to start on the 7th.
> 7. If it's possible, I would like to add 2 days for before, and would be staying offsite.
> 
> Thank you for any information!


1. That is a standard 5-day Base ticket.
2. Sounds like a bargain.
3. To the Undercover Tourist ticket?  You can add up to 5 additional days to the UT ticket.
To the "Canadian" ticket? I don't know. (Doubtful.)
4. Correct.
5. You can add up to 5 additional days to the Undercover Tourist ticket.
6. Do you consider the UT ticket to be the "original" ticket?
7. AFAIK, you can, but it might be rather expensive.
Have you tried upgrading your UT ticket from your MDX account?

I am still uncertain about what you are asking.
To which ticket do you want to add days?


----------



## Mabel67

Robo said:


> 1. That is a standard 5-day Base ticket.
> 2. Sounds like a bargain.
> 3. To the Undercover Tourist ticket?  You can add up to 5 additional days to the UT ticket.
> To the "Canadian" ticket? I don't know. (Doubtful.)
> 4. Correct.
> 5. You can add up to 5 additional days to the Undercover Tourist ticket.
> 6. Do you consider the UT ticket to be the "original" ticket?
> 7. AFAIK, you can, but it might be rather expensive.
> Have you tried upgrading your UT ticket from your MDX account?
> 
> I am still uncertain about what you are asking.
> To which ticket do you want to add days?


I only have one thicket which I bought from UT. I would like to add days before it’s scheduled activation date and the price using the Canadian offer is still lower than what i paid. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

Question regarding AP renewal.
I am intending to renew as Platinum (currently have FL Res Gold) and was curious to know, especially since I have a trip planned for 12/30-1/1. Would the Gold pass bump up to the platinum pass once I exchange the voucher or do I need to purchase Park tickets for the day(s) I am blocked out? For that matter I have a trip planned on the 6 and 7 of December, and will likely exchange the voucher then.
PS my current pass expires in January.


----------



## bobbiwoz

My friend who lives in FL just bought a FL resident one day hopper for October 18, and when I tried to put it in MDE for her, I cannot.  She does not have her own MDE.  Can she not make FPs ahead of time?


----------



## switch15foot

wasn't sure where to ask this question

I upgraded my park tickets in 2018 to AP; first day I entered the park was Friday, Dec 7, 2018, I assumed that my expiry date would be Saturday, Dec 7, 2019.  

Today was my FP+ booking date for my last trip.  It allowed me to book FP+ for Sunday, December 8 which I found weird.  So I checked my expiry date on my APs on MDE, it says December 8, 2019.  Does this mean my APs are good for Dec 8, 2019?  Originally planned on going to MVMCP that night (haven't bought tickets yet, so this is not the reason able to book FP+ for Dec 8), so if APs are still good would go to a different park in the AM.  Just debating on changing FP+ for Dec 8 to a different park but don't want to loose out cause I'm 100% sure that start day of AP was Dec 7, 2018 so am surprised that AP stats active until Dec 8, 2019 (expiry date as listed on MDE).


----------



## Robo

bobbiwoz said:


> My friend who lives in FL just bought a FL resident one day hopper for October 18, and when I tried to put it in MDE for her, I cannot.  *She does not have her own MDE*.  Can she not make FPs ahead of time?


Open a new MDX account in HER name with her address.
You or she can then book her FP+ in advance.
*If you will be traveling together.*.. link her new MDX account (as a "friend") to your MDX account, and you can book her FP+ along with yours.


----------



## Robo

switch15foot said:


> wasn't sure where to ask this question
> 
> I upgraded my park tickets in 2018 to AP; first day I entered the park was Friday, Dec 7, 2018,
> 1. I ***umed that my expiry date would be Saturday, Dec 7, 2019.
> Today was my FP+ booking date for my last trip.
> 2.  It allowed me to book FP+ for Sunday, December 8 which I found weird.
> 3. So I checked my expiry date on my APs on MDE, it says December 8, 2019.
> 4. Does this mean my APs are good for Dec 8, 2019?  Originally planned on going to MVMCP that night (haven't bought tickets yet, so this is not the reason able to book FP+ for Dec 8),
> 5. so if APs are still good would go to a different park in the AM.  Just debating on changing FP+ for Dec 8 to a different park but don't want to loose out
> 6. cause I'm 100% sure that start day of AP was Dec 7, 2018 so am surprised that AP stats active until Dec 8, 2019 (expiry date as listed on MDE).


1. That is correct.
2. It could very well be a glitch. (MDX is just chock FULL of glitches!)
On the other hand...
3. It is POSSIBLE that the date got changed (by Disney) to Dec. 8.
4. If it is NOT a glitch, then yes.
5. Yes.
6. If you can give it a day or two *before you change* your booked FPs for Dec. 8,
maybe you should. If it's a glitch, it may right itself in a short while.


----------



## Robo

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> Question regarding AP renewal.
> I am intending to renew as Platinum (currently have FL Res Gold) and was curious to know, especially since I have a trip planned for 12/30-1/1.
> 1. Would the Gold p*** bump up to the platinum p*** once I exchange the voucher or
> 2. do I need to purchase Park tickets for the day(s) I am blocked out?
> For that matter I have a trip planned on the 6 and 7 of December, and will likely exchange the voucher then.
> PS my current p*** expires in November.


EDITORIAL COMMENT: What is it with the filter editing out "***", all of a sudden?

Back to your questions:
1. The lower level AP would not allow entry at the park gate.
(Your "renewed AP" can be issued at any "level" you choose, and still get the "renewal 
price" for that level of AP at the time.) 
2. If your new AP will not allow entry, then yes.

I really am not following the question.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

Robo said:


> EDITORIAL COMMENT: What is it with the filter editing out "***", all of a sudden?
> 
> Back to your questions:
> 1. The lower level AP would not allow entry at the park gate.
> (Your "renewed AP" can be issued at any "level" you choose, and still get the "renewal
> price" for that level of AP at the time.)
> 2. If your new AP will not allow entry, then yes.
> 
> I really am not following the question.


I’ve updated the question.


----------



## Robo

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> Question regarding AP renewal.
> 1. I am intending to renew as Platinum (currently have FL Res Gold) and was curious to know, especially since I have a trip planned for 12/30-1/1.
> 2. Would the Gold p*** bump up to the platinum p*** once I exchange the voucher
> 3. or do I need to purchase Park tickets for the day(s) I am blocked out?
> 4. For that matter I have a trip planned on the 6 and 7 of December, and will likely exchange the voucher then.
> 5. PS my current p*** expires in January.


1. If you do that, you will have a FL Resident Platinum AP that STARTS in Jan. 2020.
It will not be usable before the Anniversary Date of your current AP.
(Until that date, your current AP will remain your only usable AP.)
2. Nope.
3. Yes.
4. You would not be able to get the new AP ("AP Card") until it becomes active at the Anniversary Date of your current AP.
5. When asking specific questions about dated tickets (APs have always been dated,)
please include the exact dates. (It helps me follow the timeline.)

EDIT:
It might (MIGHT) be possible to wait and renew your current AP by using the value of your tickets 
for your 12/30-1/1 trip as partial payment. That way, you could save some money.
Again, that is only a POSSIBILITY... but it is worth pursuing.
(When  does your current AP expire?)


----------



## Eastern

So when Sam's had the discounted tickets I made 3 purchases (total 6 tickets). I linked the tickets to my MDE account, then reassigned several tickets to various family members. (not making a note that each ticket was linked to a specific purchase order number).

So far, two tickets have been redeemed at the ticket window for APs but it was an ordeal matching up the correct purchase order number to the correct ticket. I thought that once I reassigned tickets to individual MDE accounts that they would only need to provide ID, but they also needed to provide the correct PO number. 

I forget which purchase order numbers match which vouchers. Should I try to straighten this out by phoning Disney now? Or should I just provide all of the purchase order numbers to family members when subsequent vouchers get redeemed at the ticket booth?


----------



## Snurk71

Robo said:


> Let's go WAY BACK to your initial desire to upgrade your current ticket to an AP.
> 
> Have you actually tried to do this upgrade from INSIDE your own MyDisneyExperience account.
> Have you looked at any of the upgrading options that should be available to you in MDX?
> 
> What is the price listed there for upgrading your current older ticket to AP?





lanejudy said:


> One thought... you are not trying to "bridge to gate" so leave that out of the conversation.  "Gate" is what they charge, today, if you walk up without a ticket.  Your ticket will not have that value.
> 
> I suggest a simple request of "how much to upgrade this ticket to X?" (I think you want an AP but I didn't go back that far).  And know the difference between the current price of the new ticket you want and the $435.59 value of the old ticket.  Then if they quote something more, say "oh, that's not what I expected" and walk away.  Then try again later with another CM.
> 
> While I suspect there are still quite a few older tickets in people's pockets (houses, safe deposit boxes, wherever), as time marches forward there are fewer and fewer of them turned in for upgrade on any kind of regular basis, making this a more unusual transaction.  It will likely just get harder to find a CM well-versed in upgrading such old tickets in the future.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



Thought I would update to the eventual end experience on my old tickets...

I ended up going to DS in hopes that I might get a different answer in a new spot - ultimately I did not.  I explained the background to the CM that I bought the pass from an authorized reseller and the price other CMs showed as price sold to broker and not what I paid. The CM agreed that the price paid didn't matter, and said the first thing she needed to do was convert my old tyvek passes to current media in order to see the value the passes carried for the upgrade. After she converted the passes, she said the passes had a $345 upgrade value - not the $435 referenced here. I said that I was expecting more based on what I had read and asked for a supervisor. The CM said I could talk to a supervisor, but it wouldn't change anything because the system was controlling the upgrade value. She mentioned that the system changed within the last month or two - where they used to have a 2 or 3 step process of looking up a value to upgrade - the system now does that step for them. So there was nothing different a supervisor could/would do. With this being my 4th CM attempt, I gave up and said to do the upgrade. Ultimately I didn't even get the $345 the CM mentioned. I think a new FL Gold Pass is $699, and I paid $399 (plus tax).

Could it be that there is still some other path to get the $435 upgrade value? Maybe. I'm just sharing my experience, along with the comment that the system just changed within the past couple months, that might point to the upgrade story being different from post 6 (or whatever number it is).

I do have 2 other old tickets that were converted to new media that I can add to my MDX and see what those tickets show as a value towards renewing my AP. I have a feeling it's going to be the same answer though.


----------



## Robo

Eastern said:


> So when Sam's had the discounted tickets I made 3 purchases (total 6 tickets). I linked the tickets to my MDE account, then reassigned several tickets to various family members. (not making a note that each ticket was linked to a specific purchase order number).
> 
> So far, two tickets have been redeemed at the ticket window for APs but it was an ordeal matching up the correct purchase order number to the correct ticket. I thought that once I reassigned tickets to individual MDE accounts that they would only need to provide ID, but they also needed to provide the correct PO number.
> 
> I forget which purchase order numbers match which vouchers.
> 1. Should I try to straighten this out by phoning Disney now?
> 2. Or should I just provide all of the purchase order numbers to family members when subsequent vouchers get redeemed at the ticket booth?


If you have the time, i would try the #1 option. 
Better to spend the time fixing things from home over wasting “Disney time” messing with ticketing issues.


----------



## Eastern

Robo said:


> If you have the time, i would try the #1 option.
> Better to spend the time fixing things from home over wasting “Disney time” messing with ticketing issues.


Yeah, was trying to avoid calling Disney. I tried looking at the original emails from Sam's but there is no ticket information listed. Just that I bought X tickets and a purchase order number. So I guess I will have to call Disney to match up the ticket numbers to the PO numbers.

Update: took only a few minutes for Disney to tell me which tickets linked to which purchase orders.


----------



## Robo

Snurk71 said:


> Thought I would update to the eventual end experience on my old tickets...
> 
> I ended up going to DS in hopes that I might get a different answer in a new spot - ultimately I did not.  I explained the background to the CM that I bought the pass from an authorized reseller and the price other CMs showed as price sold to broker and not what I paid. The CM agreed that the price paid didn't matter, and
> 1. said the first thing she needed to do was convert my old tyvek passes to current media in order to see the value the passes carried for the upgrade.
> 2. After she converted the passes, she said the passes had a $345 upgrade value - not the $435 referenced here. I said that I was expecting more based on what I had read and
> 3. asked for a supervisor.
> 4. The CM said I could talk to a supervisor, but it wouldn't change anything because the system was controlling the upgrade value.
> 5. She mentioned that the system changed within the last month or two - where they used to have a 2 or 3 step process of looking up a value to upgrade - the system now does that step for them.
> 6. So there was nothing different a supervisor could/would do.
> 7. With this being my 4th CM attempt, I gave up and said to do the upgrade.
> 8. Ultimately I didn't even get the $345 the CM mentioned. I think a new FL Gold Pass is $699, and I paid $399 (plus tax).
> 
> 9. Could it be that there is still some other path to get the $435 upgrade value? Maybe.
> I'm just sharing my experience,
> 10. along with the comment that the system just changed within the past couple months, that might point to the upgrade story being different from post 6 (or whatever number it is).
> 
> 11. I do have 2 other old tickets that were converted to new media that I can add to my MDX and see what those tickets show as a value towards renewing my AP. I have a feeling it's going to be the same answer though.


So sorry you were caught up in this mess!

1. Hmmmm. Doesn't smell right to me.
2. OK. Doesn't smell right to me.
3. Yup. Good.
4. Anytime you hear THAT one (no matter where you are,)  be suspicious.
"Oh, I know the manager personally, and (s)he'll back me on this one. THIS is the way we do it."
5. Well. Doesn't smell right to me.
6. There is ALWAYS something a supervisor "can" do. No telling if (s)he WILL do anything, of course.
7. I can understand that. Law of diminishing returns.
8, And see, THAT *really* doesn't smell right!
9. Yes.
Call WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)  Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
And, _very carefully_ explain the situation.

10. While that's possible (ANYTHING is "possible,") seems highly unlikley that they would make that change at a time when no new ticketing prices have been posted.
(Doesn't pass the "smell test.")
11. I'm concerned that the "conversion" MIGHT have convoluted/distorted the original ticket value.
Anyway, DO check their MDX "value."


----------



## pix13dust

Hi! I won (20) 1 day park hopper tickets. Yay! 5 of us are going to Disney in November. I assigned each person 4 tickets in my Disney experience. One person going can’t go anymore.  Can I just remove her tickets and use them at a later date? I believe they expire late 2020. Tjanks


----------



## Robo

pix13dust said:


> Hi! I won (20) 1 day park hopper tickets. Yay! 5 of us are going to Disney in November. I assigned each person 4 tickets in my Disney experience. One person going can’t go anymore. * Can I just remove her tickets and use them at a later date?*


Yes.
Actually, if that person is not going... those tickets will just "sit there" unused, anyway.
No real *need* to "do anything" until such time as you know who will be using those tickets.
At that time, you can transfer the tickets to that other person.


----------



## pix13dust

Robo said:


> Yes.
> Actually, if that person is not going... those tickets will just "sit there" unused, anyway.
> No real *need* to "do anything" until such time as you know who will be using those tickets.
> At that time, you can transfer the tickets to that other person.


Thanks! That is what I was hoping for!


----------



## jwjulie

AP Renewal Question!

I have the Platinum AP, am within my 60 day renewal window, and will be traveling in on Friday. I have a 4-Day park hopper that went unused this summer during a family vacation that is attached to my name. I thought that it would use the ticket as I scanned in each day and was surprised to see I still have the ticket until sometime in January when it expires. I want to use this ticket toward my renewal, which I understand has to be done at a ticket window / GR location. Is the value on the ticket the current 4-Day price, or would it be the price the ticket was when we booked the package? We had booked in before the prices changed, so I'm assuming that will be the value of the ticket. 

I'm trying to do my math so I know what to expect, but I don't know whether or not the current prices apply, or if I should look at the prices before the change. Does anyone know?


----------



## Robo

jwjulie said:


> AP Renewal Question!
> 
> I have the Platinum AP, am within my 60 day renewal window, and will be traveling in on Friday.
> 1. I have a 4-Day park hopper that went unused this summer during a family vacation that is attached to my name.
> 2. I thought that it would use the ticket as I scanned in each day and
> 3. was surprised to see I still have the ticket until sometime in January when it expires.
> 4. I want to use this ticket toward my renewal,
> 5. which I understand has to be done at a ticket window / GR location.
> 6. Is the value on the ticket the current 4-Day price, or would it be the price the ticket was when we booked the package?
> 7. We had booked in before the prices changed, so I'm assuming that will be the value of the ticket.
> 
> I'm trying to do my math so I know what to expect, but I don't know whether or not the current prices apply, or if I should look at the prices before the change.
> 8. Does anyone know?


1. OK.
2a. Why did you buy that ticket if you already had an AP?
2b. Why did you assume that the ticket would be used if you already had an AP?
3. I would have assumed that the system would use your AP (as it looks like it did.)
4. If that ticket is still unused, you should be able to do that.
5. Yes.
6. Should be the price the ticket was when we booked the package.
7. Yup.
8. Go to Post #6 in the thread on which we are now posting.


----------



## tlmadden73

Annual Pass ticket question.

When my AP ticket (in the MDE app) say it is "Valid THROUGH: 11/12/19" .. does that mean I can go to the parks on 11/12? That is how I read it, but want to be sure before I plan a last minute trip. 

I bought the Annual Pass last year and picked it up at Disney Springs on 11/10/18. The first day we activated it and used it was the next day on 11/11/18 (going to AK). 

So .. what is the last day I can use my Annual Pass? 11/11 or 11/12?


----------



## Robo

tlmadden73 said:


> my AP ticket (in the MDE app) say it is "Valid THROUGH: 11/12/19"



Unless (*UNLESS*) that is a temporary glitch in your account 
(and, if so, that date could drop back to 11/11/19...)
Your AP is valid through the end of the day, 11/12/19.


----------



## tlmadden73

Robo said:


> Unless (*UNLESS*) that is a temporary glitch in your account
> (and, if so, that date could drop back to 11/11/19...)
> Your AP is valid through the end of the day, 11/12/19.


Thanks .. 
We cancelled an October trip (didn't want to pull the kids outta school) but trying to make a parents only trip for our anniversary in early November. Despite not finding any availability for the last week or two .. I looked today and found some rooms available from 11/9-11/13. No discounts .. but still a room on-site.


----------



## OKWFan88

Question on upgrading ticket to annual pass. I am traveling 12/15/19-12/20/19. I bought two 5 day park passes with park hopper. Total cost using Undercover Tourist was $1055. How much would it cost to upgrade one ticket to a annual pass? Is it just the difference of one ticket? I would only be interested in the Disney Platinum Pass. Also do you get any discounts for using the Disney Visa card to pay for it? Thanks


----------



## siren0119

OKWFan88 said:


> Question on upgrading ticket to annual pass. I am traveling 12/15/19-12/20/19. I bought two 5 day park passes with park hopper. Total cost using Undercover Tourist was $1055. How much would it cost to upgrade one ticket to a annual pass? Is it just the difference of one ticket? I would only be interested in the Disney Platinum Pass. Also do you get any discounts for using the Disney Visa card to pay for it? Thanks



It would be the difference between the value of one ticket and the value of the annual pass (i.e. you couldn't use the value of both tickets to upgrade to one AP). There aren't any Disney Visa discounts on the price of an AP, but I'm not sure if there are any cashback rewards that would be applied to your statement.


----------



## Robo

OKWFan88 said:


> Question on upgrading ticket to annual pass. I am traveling 12/15/19-12/20/19. I bought two 5 day park passes with park hopper. Total cost using Undercover Tourist was $1055. How much would it cost to upgrade one ticket to a annual pass? Is it just the difference of one ticket? I would only be interested in the Disney Platinum Pass. Also do you get any discounts for using the Disney Visa card to pay for it? Thanks


For upgrading, it is strictly one original ticket per one upgraded ticket.
It does not matter what you PAID Undercover Tourist for the original ticket.
It only matters what was the on-line price from DISNEY for that same kind of ticket on the date
on which you bought the original ticket.

See Post #6 in this thread for how to calculate the upgrade cost.


----------



## seashoreCM

Robo said:


> You are assuming  it is expired because there are 4 different dates rubber stamped on that one?
> (If so, that would seem to be a safe bet.)


Not sure whether the ticket you are thinking of is the same as the ticket I am thinking of.

Somewhat long time ago there were vertical cardboard tickets that were manually inserted into a machine at the turnstiles and the actual date of usage was stamped on them. Some mechanism chipped the edge of the ticket which caused the next stamp to appear above rather than on top of the previous stamp. These tickets were "non-expiring" but for a 4 day ticket, when 4 stamps were placed then the ticket was fully used.

As a point of information, for some period of time these tickets had a photograph of the guest put on them at the time of purchase.



> ...specifically said they *couldn't bridge the value to gate*. ...


Had an interesting experience this past August.

Arrived at resort via Magical Express, inquired about adding a day to my (7 day Magic Your Way) ticket bought from Undercover Tourist back in 2012. Concierge quoted the exact cost of about $90. I figured out myself from this Ticket Sticky thread earlier.

Held off and went to Hollywood Studios to look at the Skyliner, too late to go into the park and have a reaasonable amount of fun. But stopped at Guest Relations to add the 8'th day. CM quoted a much higher cost, showing me the screen showing the wholesale cost of my ticket, that UT paid and the current gate price of the 8 day I wanted. Not using the word "bridge" I asked for a second opinion saying something like "I thought extra days cost about fifteen dollars each". The agent went out back, and returned saying the number she gave at first was correct. Now, the park ticketing systems are supposed to be equal to or more up to date compared with resort ticketing systems..

Did not add the day then and there but returned to my resort and successfully did the upgrade (trade in) for the $90. quoted at the resort. No time to do more research since I was going into the parks the next day. And I suspected that, if history repeats itself, using the ticket would render it non-changeable since MYW has since been replaced by TPT (post-2016 theme park tickets). The same way that PHPs (pre-2005 park hopper plus) became non-changeable after any usage after  MYW was introduced and PHP no longer being sold.


----------



## jimmytammy

Im sorry if this has been asked before, but just wondering if anyone knows the answer
If I purchase an AP online, once purchase is made, am I immediately issued a certificate number that will allow me to book FPs at the 60 day mark as a resort guest?  Or do I have to wait via email to receive that certificate number?


----------



## Robo

jimmytammy said:


> If I purchase an AP online, once purchase is made, am I immediately issued a certificate number
> *that* will allow me to book FPs at the 60 day mark as a resort guest?


If you purchase via a valid My DisneyExperience account... Yes.


----------



## Theta

I have a trip planned for February 2, 2020.  It says my ticket will expire December 31st, 2020.  If I upgrade to an annual pass in February 2020, it will be good until February 1, 2021, correct?


----------



## Robo

Theta said:


> I have a trip planned for February 2, 2020.  It says my ticket will expire December 31st, 2020.  If I upgrade to an annual pass in February 2020, it will be good until February 1, 2021, correct?


Upgraded AP Certificate will be valid (at least) until Dec. 31, 2030.


----------



## Theta

Robo said:


> Upgraded AP Certificate will be valid (at least) until Dec. 31, 2030.



Thank you Robo, but if I actually use the flex ticket for a few days starting February 2, 2020, then upgrade a few days later to an AP, then I have one year from first use, so, February 1st, 2021?


----------



## Robo

Theta said:


> Thank you Robo, but if I actually use the flex ticket for a few days starting February 2, 2020, then upgrade a few days later to an AP, then I have one year from first use, so, February 1st, 2021?


The AP to which you would upgrade from a ticket that was first used on Feb.* 2*, 2020 would be valid through the end of the day on Feb. *2*, 2021. 
And, based on a few recent reports, it MIGHT even be valid through the end of the day on Feb. *3*, 2021 (although I don't know why.)


----------



## JennLTX

Very Dumb Question Alert!!!

I currently have a Gold AP, courtesy of DVC.  It expires at the beginning of June 2020.

I want to buy NEW Gold APs for both my son and I before my current AP expires, with the intention of activating them on a trip in August 2020.  (I swear there's a method to my madness.)

My question is this:  if I buy the NEW APs prior to the expiration of my current Gold AP, will mine automatically renew, even though it's a NEW AP and NOT a renewal?

If that wasn't clear (and I'm pretty sure it wasn't), I'm happy to try to explain.


----------



## Robo

JennLTX said:


> if I buy the NEW APs prior to the expiration of my current Gold AP, will mine automatically renew...


Not if you buy a new AP certificate (sometimes called an "AP voucher") and not an AP renewal.
Call DIsney to buy the AP certificates.


----------



## CarolynFH

JennLTX said:


> Very Dumb Question Alert!!!
> 
> I currently have a Gold AP, courtesy of DVC.  It expires at the beginning of June 2020.
> 
> I want to buy NEW Gold APs for both my son and I before my current AP expires, with the intention of activating them on a trip in August 2020.  (I swear there's a method to my madness.)
> 
> My question is this:  if I buy the NEW APs prior to the expiration of my current Gold AP, will mine automatically renew, even though it's a NEW AP and NOT a renewal?
> 
> If that wasn't clear (and I'm pretty sure it wasn't), I'm happy to try to explain.





Robo said:


> Not if you buy a new AP certificate (sometimes called an "AP voucher") and not an AP renewal.
> Call DIsney to buy the AP certificates.



If you’re buying a DVC Gold AP, call MS. You can buy Platinum & Platinum Plus new and renewals with DVC discount online, but you have to call for DVC Gold.


----------



## peanutgirl

If I plan on going to MK the morning of a Christmas party and also have party tickets can I book 6 FP instead of three?


----------



## Robo

peanutgirl said:


> If I plan on going to MK the morning of a Christmas party and also have party tickets can I book 6 FP instead of three?


Sorry, but no.
Advanced FP+ booking is 3 FP per guest, per DAY.


----------



## peanutgirl

Robo said:


> Sorry, but no.
> Advanced booking is 3 per guest, per DAY.


Thanks. I thought it would be too good to be true


----------



## JJ2017

I was posting a lot about the online verification for Florida residents this past August.  Just an update.  My father received his FL driver's license around 8/12.  The online verification did not work immediately and we were advised to just "wait."  No one knew how long.  Today, 10/6, his online verification worked.  So that might be an indication of the waiting period for new Florida residents to use the online feature.  Just sharing!


----------



## PolyRob

Can you activate an AP "exchange certificate" at your resort's concierge? I have a guest in my travel party that has a Sam's Club AP purchased prior to the price increase linked in MDE and was wondering if she could activate it before everyone else arrives and we head to AK.


----------



## Robo

PolyRob said:


> Can you activate an AP "exchange certificate" at your resort's concierge?


Maybe. 
BUT, if the CM there is at all hesitant/reluctant to do so...

DON'T.


----------



## PolyRob

Robo said:


> Maybe.
> BUT, if the CM there is at all hesitant/reluctant to do so...
> 
> DON'T.


Thank you!


----------



## MMSM

Please help me! I am buying park hopper option plus for April 3rd. When I click on terms it says plus credits have to be used in same time frame. This is wrong, right? Do I still have 14 days? We want to park hop on a Friday and do water park on a Sunday. Will it be ok?


----------



## hiroMYhero

MMSM said:


> Please help me! I am buying park hopper option plus for April 3rd. When I click on terms it says plus credits have to be used in same time frame. This is wrong, right? Do I still have 14 days? We want to park hop on a Friday and do water park on a Sunday. Will it be ok?


A 1-day date-based PH + is only valid for a total of 2 days:
From the Ticket Sticky -
Selection of the Park Hopper Plus Option to include visits to Disney water parks and other attractions—along with same-day admission to more than one theme park— adds another day to your valid use period. 

Your + options will be valid on April 4th.


----------



## CanuckHockeyDad

MMSM said:


> Please help me! I am buying park hopper option plus for April 3rd. When I click on terms it says plus credits have to be used in same time frame. This is wrong, right? Do I still have 14 days? We want to park hop on a Friday and do water park on a Sunday. Will it be ok?



The “old” 14 day time frame is no longer valid. Various # of days tickets are good for a certain # of days. Adding PH+ extends the expiry date an extra day. 

Only a 10 day ticket is good for a 14 day ticket. 

A 9 day PH+ ticket is good for 14 days. 

Good info here: 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/faq/tickets/ticket-dates/


----------



## CanuckHockeyDad

Meant to say “only a 10 day ticket is good for a 14 day period”.


----------



## fan1080

Quick question that I didn't see an answer for in the thread...

We were at WDW in early Aug this year. We all had airmiles tickets that had to be activated at guest relations (Canadian Resident Tickets). Some were purchased after the introduction of expiry dates but were still valid, and one was purchased prior to the introduction of expiry dates, early 2017. 

At guest relations, the ticket agent informed us that all tickets were good to go with the exception of the ticket purchased in 2017. She said we had to upgrade the ticket to the current gate price prior to being able to use it. I even showed her that the expiry date in MDE was showing 2030, but she didn't want to see that information at all, just said it doesn't matter what MDE is showing, her system was telling here it had expired.

After a very lengthy discussion and multiple times she went out back to discuss with someone else, she still said we had to pay the price difference. She finally gave in when I asked to speak with her manager, and offered a one-time courtesy, and allowed the ticket to be used as is.

So, what is the deal with tickets purchased prior to the introduction of expiry dates? Do these now have an expiry date? I can't seem to find any information on them anywhere. I still have one of those old tickets left, unused, and would like to know what to expect when we do use it in the future.


----------



## Robo

fan1080 said:


> Quick question that I didn't see an answer for in the thread...
> 
> We were at WDW in early Aug this year. We all had airmiles tickets that had to be activated at guest relations (Canadian Resident Tickets). Some were purchased after the introduction of expiry dates but were still valid, and one was purchased prior to the introduction of expiry dates, early 2017.
> 
> At guest relations, the ticket agent informed us that all tickets were good to go with the exception of the ticket purchased in 2017.
> 1. She said we had to upgrade the ticket to the current gate price prior to being able to use it.
> 2. I even showed her that the expiry date in MDE was showing 2030, but she didn't want to see that information at all, just said it doesn't matter what MDE is showing, her system was telling here it had expired.
> 
> After a very lengthy discussion and multiple times she went out back to discuss with someone else, she still said we had to pay the price difference. She finally gave in when I asked to speak with her manager, and
> 3. offered a one-time courtesy, and allowed the ticket to be used as is.
> 
> So, what is the deal with tickets purchased prior to the introduction of expiry dates?
> 4. Do these now have an expiry date? I can't seem to find any information on them anywhere.
> 5. I still have one of those old tickets left, unused, and would like to know what to expect when we do use it in the future.


1. I've never heard of anything like that with "older" tickets.
2. That would be my first clue you were dealing with an ill-informed CM (and it looks like it clued you, too.)
But, MDX can be glitchy. Do the older tickets *retain* that 2030 expiration date?
3. I wish I could keep a running count of the number of times THAT line is trotted out. (Sometimes, it is even TRUE.)
4. I can't speak directly to your specific tickets (as they ARE "specific" tickets and do have some unique rules,)
but in general, a purchased ticket will retain the rules that were in place when it was issued.
One of those rules is that (unless these is a specific expiration date) it will remain valid for use, "as-is." Even the oldest WDW park admission tickets can still be used for, well, park admission. Also, the "expiration date" of 2030 is used by WDW as a "place holder" date.
It is likely that even THAT date will not be a "hard date" when unused tickets and AP will actually "expire." (But, literally, time will tell.)
5. There is a department at WDW that usually offers reliable ticket information:
Call WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
-or-
Email ticket.inquiries@disneyworld.com

Overall:
If your ticket *retains* the "2030" expiration date shown in your MDX, it should still be valid for use.

*Edited to add:*
Regarding #2 above. 
WDW's MDX software has, in the long run, proven to be unreliable for various kinds of ticket indicators.
But, if you could actually SHOW a CM, in-person, that a ticket is posting as valid in YOUR MDX account...
right there in front of that CM... a company that offers good customer service should honor that information.
It is the company's own software that is designed to tell the guest what is valid.
If they won't stand by that information, how could a guest trust any other information from the company.
(I'm not talking about various ticket glitches that come and go on a sketchy basis. I'm saying that if a ticket continues to show as valid, over time, and that info can be shown to a CM at the time, it should behoove that CM to
look at the guest's information and make accommodation for that guest at the time. 
(Which, this CM actually DID do.)
So, that's why (if the CM bluntly ignored the guest's MDX info, as stated) that the CM was (in my opinion) 
giving poor customer service to the guest.


----------



## lanejudy

fan1080 said:


> Some were purchased after the introduction of expiry dates but were still valid, and one was purchased prior to the introduction of expiry dates, early 2017.



When was the oldest ticket purchased?  I believe it was 2016 when WDW tickets first had expiration dates - and most tickets purchased that year (2016) expired 12/31/2017.  Tickets purchased in 2017 largely expired 12/31/2018.  There was a second change in ticketing policy last fall (Oct. 2018) that included date-based tickets with a start-date as well as expiration dates.  But expiration dates have been part of the scene for about 3 years now.

If the ticket was purchased in 2017, it sounds like the CM was correct and you were pixie-dusted.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## fan1080

Robo said:


> I'm saying that if a ticket continues to show as valid, over time, and that info can be shown to a CM at the time, it should behoove that CM to
> look at the guest's information and make accommodation for that guest at the time.
> (Which, this CM actually DID do.)
> So, that's why (if the CM bluntly ignored the guest's MDX info, as stated) that the CM was (in my opinion)
> giving poor customer service to the guest.



Hi Robo,

Yes, the ticket in question was showing valid, and she refused to look at the MDX information. I handed her my phone and she just said something along the lines of, "I don't need to see that, my system has the info right here".

Now mind you, this was after about 20 minutes at this point and she had already gone back to discuss with someone at least once by this point, so she was getting frustrated (me too). Not an excuse, but we are all human and emotion sometimes gets the better of us. For the most part, though, it was a civil back and forth.

Thanks for your answer. I may have to call the number you listed as it looks as though from another reply after yours that the ticket I still have may indeed be expired. Although, the last one I have I believe was purchased even before the one we had issue with this summer.


----------



## fan1080

lanejudy said:


> When was the oldest ticket purchased?  I believe it was 2016 when WDW tickets first had expiration dates - and most tickets purchased that year (2016) expired 12/31/2017.  Tickets purchased in 2017 largely expired 12/31/2018.  There was a second change in ticketing policy last fall (Oct. 2018) that included date-based tickets with a start-date as well as expiration dates.  But expiration dates have been part of the scene for about 3 years now.
> 
> If the ticket was purchased in 2017, it sounds like the CM was correct and you were pixie-dusted.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



Interesting, thanks for that info, I didn't realize ticket valid-use-dates started prior to Oct 2018.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just poking my head in with some extra information about the tickets that show expiration date of 2030 .. those are from the 1st Canadian Resident Discount and they were in fact non-expiring tickets. They were sold during 2016/17 and when we added them to our MDE accounts it assigned the date of Dec 31, 2030.  These are not your standard run-of-the-mill ticket (not like there is such a beast anymore!), some came with exchange vouchers and they all need to be verified with proof of residency. SOooo the Cm wasn't giving you any special treatment @fan1080, you were correct, those tickets are still valid, as is! However, heaven help you if you want to upgrade them in any fashion because you'll experience 3rd degree sticker shock, you will lose all of your realized discount and be out a huuuuuge chunk of change. *


----------



## fan1080

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just poking my head in with some extra information about the tickets that show expiration date of 2030 .. those are from the 1st Canadian Resident Discount and they were in fact non-expiring tickets. They were sold during 2016/17 and when we added them to our MDE accounts it assigned the date of Dec 31, 2030.  These are not your standard run-of-the-mill ticket (not like there is such a beast anymore!), some came with exchange vouchers and they all need to be verified with proof of residency. SOooo the Cm wasn't giving you any special treatment @fan1080, you were correct, those tickets are still valid, as is! However, heaven help you if you want to upgrade them in any fashion because you'll experience 3rd degree sticker shock, you will lose all of your realized discount and be out a huuuuuge chunk of change. *



Thanks for that. From all the research I did prior to purchasing them, I was fairly certain they were still valid. And yes, upgrading them would not be suggested.

Disney has done themselves a disservice with all these odd tickets and rules. Not that they care because people are going to go regardless.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for the next time we go and use the last ticket we have.


----------



## JJ2017

I'm going in circles with emails with Disney.  I am now being told that my father who is a Florida resident cannot purchase his grandkids (my kids - not residents) florida resident annual passes to visit with him.  Is this true?  I was originally told (by Disney) that this is possible.  Thanks!


----------



## lorenae

JJ2017 said:


> I'm going in circles with emails with Disney.  I am now being told that my father who is a Florida resident cannot purchase his grandkids (my kids - not residents) florida resident annual passes to visit with him.  Is this true?  I was originally told (by Disney) that this is possible.  Thanks!



Yes, that's true.   You have to be a Florida resident, and that is Disney's policy. 

However, purchasing Florida residents' APs for children with a parent/grandparent being a Florida resident AP holder hasn't even been a question as far as I know.   It might be quite a bit cheaper to by parkhopper tickets for them (discount Florida resident tickets) than buying APs  unless they are going a LOT with him.


----------



## lanejudy

JJ2017 said:


> I'm going in circles with emails with Disney.  I am now being told that my father who is a Florida resident cannot purchase his grandkids (my kids - not residents) florida resident annual passes to visit with him.  Is this true?  I was originally told (by Disney) that this is possible.  Thanks!



If I recall, you want your father to purchase FLR APs and activate them without him present.  I don't know if that can be done.  A FL resident grandparent _can_ purchase tickets for the grandkids, but has been required to be present with ID to activate them in the past.  That may hold true for the new electronic verification as well, especially since he isn't purchasing a ticket for himself.  I think your options are to buy the kids regular tickets, or have your father join you at the parks, at least for the first day.  

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## lorenae

lanejudy said:


> If I recall, you want your father to purchase FLR APs and activate them without him present.  I don't know if that can be done.  A FL resident grandparent _can_ purchase tickets for the grandkids, but has been required to be present with ID to activate them in the past.  That may hold true for the new electronic verification as well, especially since he isn't purchasing a ticket for himself.  I think your options are to buy the kids regular tickets, or have your father join you at the parks, at least for the first day.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



Oh, I wasn't aware of that.   In order for them to use FL resident tickets, they have to be with a Florida resident, and activated by the Florida resident.  Not sure how that would work with APs, once they are purchased, but definitely can't be activated without him.


----------



## JJ2017

lanejudy said:


> If I recall, you want your father to purchase FLR APs and activate them without him present.  I don't know if that can be done.  A FL resident grandparent _can_ purchase tickets for the grandkids, but has been required to be present with ID to activate them in the past.  That may hold true for the new electronic verification as well, especially since he isn't purchasing a ticket for himself.  I think your options are to buy the kids regular tickets, or have your father join you at the parks, at least for the first day.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


good memory!  my dad might be joining us to help the kids get activated.  but now that disney is telling me even that cannot be done, i started to lose it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarcyMouse

I have a question.about the mid day magic tickets and Disney reps are telling me different things. I know you can upgrade to hopper tickets, but is it possible to upgrade or trade in for a full day base ticket? We’re having second thoughts about missing mornings. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

MarcyMouse said:


> I have a question.about the mid day magic tickets and Disney reps are telling me different things. I know you can upgrade to hopper tickets, but i*s it possible to upgrade or trade in for a full day base ticket?*


Yes. 
Subtract the price (including tax) for the Midday Magic ticket from the price (including tax) of the ticket that you want. Pay that difference price for the upgrade.


----------



## MMSM

So, if I buy a one day Park Hopper Option Plus and go to the Parks on Friday, April 3, I have to go to the water park or use option on April 4th?


----------



## hiroMYhero

MMSM said:


> So, if I buy a one day Park Hopper Option Plus and go to the Parks on Friday, April 3, I have to go to the water park or use option on April 4th?


Yes. It’s only valid for those 2 days.


----------



## Isabelle12345

I am pretty sure I know the answer to my question but I just want to make sure...
I bought 6-day park base tickets for our February trip from Undercover tourist fearing a price increase in October...
That was right before Canadian discounts came out and now that would make me save 100$ more...
Is there a way I can upgrade these tickets now to an AP voucher (we know we want those for 2021 or 2022) by calling Disney and then get the Canadian discount ticket, or will they refuse since I got those via a reseller?


----------



## Robo

Isabelle12345 said:


> I am pretty sure I know the answer to my question but I just want to make sure...
> I bought 6-day park base tickets for our February trip from Undercover tourist fearing a price increase in October...
> That was right before Canadian discounts came out and now that would make me save 100$ more...
> Is there a way I can upgrade these tickets now to an AP voucher (we know we want those for 2021 or 2022) by calling Disney and then get the Canadian discount ticket, or will they refuse since I got those via a reseller?


You can upgrade the UT tickets.
I don't know if you can do that in advance of your trip, but you can certainly do the upgrade to AP Certificate ("AP voucher") when you are at WDW for your Feb. trip.


----------



## Isabelle12345

Thanks
I was under the impression that you could not upgrade UT before using them...
But if it’s not that clear, I guess it’s worth a call!


----------



## Robo

Isabelle12345 said:


> Thanks
> I was under the impression that you could not upgrade UT before using them...


Upgrading valid tickets from any source does not require "use before upgrading."
(As in, you can certainly upgrade UT tickets while at WDW before you enter a park.)

As to whether you can CALL to upgrade, that is uncertain.
You can TRY to upgrade to AP right NOW via your MDX account.
Some have suggested that is now an option.

And, as always, an AP cannot be activated except in-person at WDW, 
so upgrading in advance (if possible) will not automatically "start" that AP's use.


----------



## Isabelle12345

I don’t see that as An option unfortunately (I can add days or switch to Park hoppers but that’s it) 
Guess I will have to call!


----------



## twinklebug

Hi - trying to help my son and gf out by getting them a few days into the parks, but my means are limited this year. Can a 3-day Mid-Day base ticket be upgraded to 4-day Mid-Day with park hopper if they decide they want to?


----------



## hiroMYhero

twinklebug said:


> Hi - trying to help my son and gf out by getting them a few days into the parks, but my means are limited this year. Can a 3-day Mid-Day base ticket be upgraded to 4-day Mid-Day with park hopper if they decide they want to?


Yes. From Disney’s site:
“A Park Hopper Option and a Park Hopper Plus Option are available for add-on. For Park Hopper Plus option, admission to Disney Water Parks and other fun activities is after 12:00 PM.”


----------



## shairpdrh

I renewed my annual pass in August for an expiration on 9/17/2019. I purchased by phone as I was downgrading from Platinum to Gold. When I access my MDE account, I have a "renewal certificate" on my account. If I access the AP website, it shows that I don't have an active AP because it expired 9/17. Phone reps have also said I do not have an active AP (I was able to access the same discounts with DVC and it didn't click that there might be an issue with my renewal until I hung up).  Is this how it normally works? I assumed the new AP would kick in when my old one expired, but do I need to activate it first? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Robo

shairpdrh said:


> I renewed my annual pass in August for an expiration on 9/17/2019. I purchased by phone as I was downgrading from Platinum to Gold. When I access my MDE account, I have a "renewal certificate" on my account. If I access the AP website, it shows that I don't have an active AP because it expired 9/17. Phone reps have also said I do not have an active AP (I was able to access the same discounts with DVC and it didn't click that there might be an issue with my renewal until I hung up).  Is this how it normally works? I assumed the new AP would kick in when my old one expired, but do I need to activate it first? Thanks in advance for your help!


If you renewed (even with a change in AP type) you WOULD still have an active (counting down from the anniversary date) current AP.
Renewals keep the same anniversary date as the original AP.
Call again.


----------



## shairpdrh

Robo said:


> If you reneed (even with a change in AP type) you WOULD still have an active (counting down from the anniversary date) current AP.
> Renewals keep the same anniversary date as the original AP.
> Call again.


Thanks! I will call and see what is happening.


----------



## CarolynFH

shairpdrh said:


> I renewed my annual pass in August for an expiration on 9/17/2019. I purchased by phone as I was downgrading from Platinum to Gold. When I access my MDE account, I have a "renewal certificate" on my account. If I access the AP website, it shows that I don't have an active AP because it expired 9/17. Phone reps have also said I do not have an active AP (I was able to access the same discounts with DVC and it didn't click that there might be an issue with my renewal until I hung up).  Is this how it normally works? I assumed the new AP would kick in when my old one expired, but do I need to activate it first? Thanks in advance for your help!



I believe you still have to activate it before you enter a park with it, even though it’s a renewal. The effective date will be the date the old one expired.

However, you should still be able to make FPs with it, either within the next 30 days (or 60 days if you’re in an on-site stay window). You just can’t enter a park with it until you activate it (at which time they’ll check your ID and DVC membership.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Hi, I just purchased tickets through UT. It is the first time in a decade of visits that we haven't gone directly through Disney.

How long does it usually take UT to deliver e-tickets?


----------



## Robo

eeyoreandtink said:


> How long does it usually take UT to deliver e-tickets?


Less than a day.


----------



## OKWFan88

Will you receive any AP discounts to your room if you upgrade to an annual pass the day you check in? I have a five day park hopper pass and will be upgrading to annual pass, my trip is in Dec 2019. Wasn't sure if my rate at the hotel will be updated to a better rate if I upgrade to an annual pass?


----------



## SABeasley98

Hello!  I need help thinking through my AP options to make sure I’m not missing something.  I currently have a Platinum AP that expires Nov 3.  I have trips planned for Dec 2019 and Jan, May & Dec 2020.  As much as I would like to save the $150 on renewing my current AP, it will expire before my Dec 2020 trip.  So my best bet is to just let this one expire and purchase a new AP for my Dec 2019 trip, right?  Is there a better way to do this that I am missing (wish I could put my current AP “on hold” until Dec-haha)?


----------



## Robo

OKWFan88 said:


> 1. Will you receive any AP discounts to your room if you upgrade to an annual pass the day you check in?
> 2. I have a five day park hopper pass and will be upgrading to annual pass, my trip is in Dec 2019.
> 3. Wasn't sure if my rate at the hotel will be updated to a better rate if I upgrade to an annual pass?


1. That's not how AP room discounts work. You must pre-book a room that has an AP discount before checking in.
2. You do not need to HAVE an AP in order to pre-book a room that has an AP discount.
You can first book the AP-discounted room, and not need to upgrade to (or purchase) an AP until after you arrive at WDW.
3. Room rates are NOT "updated" to include AP discounts. 
AP discounted rooms must be booked in advance. 
There are only a certain number of AP rooms available, and they only available during specific dates during the year (which can change yearly.)


----------



## Robo

SABeasley98 said:


> I currently have a Platinum AP that expires Nov 3.  I have trips planned for Dec 2019 and Jan, May & Dec 2020.  As much as I would like to save the $150 on renewing my current AP, it will expire before my Dec 2020 trip.
> 1. So my best bet is to just let this one expire and purchase a new AP for my Dec 2019 trip, right?
> 2. Is there a better way to do this that I am missing (wish I could put my current AP “on hold” until Dec-haha)?


1. Yes.
Just make sure that the dates of your Dec. 2019 trip are "later" than the dates of your Dec. 2020 trip.
(Example:
2019 Trip- Dec. 17-25, *2019*.
2020 Trip- Dec. 08-17, *2020*.)

2. Yours is a VERY common dilemma. (MANY holders of APs would like to get uses longer than 366 days.)


----------



## OKWFan88

Robo said:


> 1. That's not how AP room discounts work. You must pre-book a room that has an AP discount before checking in.
> 2. You do not need to HAVE an AP in order to pre-book a room that has an AP discount.
> You can first book the AP-discounted room, and not need to upgrade to (or purchase) an AP until after you arrive at WDW.
> 3. Room rates are NOT "updated" to include AP discounts. AP discounted rooms must be booked in advance.


Thanks for the info. To make sure I am understanding... Can I call Disney and ask what the AP rates are for Pop Century for the dates I am going and then book the same dates and then cancel my existing reservation? Then I assume the first day I go to park I can upgrade to AP.. Do I need to go to hotel lobby after to show them I am an AP?


----------



## Robo

OKWFan88 said:


> Thanks for the info. To make sure I am understanding...
> 1. Can I call Disney and ask what the AP rates are for Pop Century for the dates I am going and
> 2. then book the same dates and then cancel my existing reservation?
> 3. Then I assume the first day I go to park I can upgrade to AP..
> 4. Do I need to go to hotel lobby after to show them I am an AP?


1. Well, yes and no.
There are not necessarily ANY discounted rooms (at any resort) during all times of year.
(Very often there are no AP discounts *at all*, and sometimes if there ARE discounts, the rooms so designated have all been fully pre-booked for your dates.)
2. But, if there ARE some AP rooms available, then yes, you can first BOOK that room... THEN cancel your first booking.
3. Yes.
4. That can be done, but is usually not necessary.
Your guest file (in MyDisneyExperience) will show what kind of ticket that you are using.


----------



## Wood Nymph

I think I know the answers to these questions but I wanted to make sure. 

My son-in-law has a MMW 5 day park hopper bought in 2015 that he hasn't used yet. My daughter booked a package trip for 2020 and bought 5 day park hoppers for the family, including him. He now has two tickets, a non-expiring 5 day PH and a date based ticket.

1. She thinks that she can call Disney and ask them to give her a credit for the 2015 ticket or exchange the 2020 ticket for the 2015 ticket. I told her that I didn't think Disney would do that.

2. She could also cancel the package, book it as room only and buy tickets for everyone except him. The question is - what would they charge her if she wanted to add a day to the 2015 ticket? Would it be the same price as adding a day to her 2020 tickets (approximately $12.77) or would they make her pay the difference between what the 2015 ticket cost and the 2020 ticket cost?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Wood Nymph said:


> I think I know the answers to these questions but I wanted to make sure.
> 
> My son-in-law has a MMW 5 day park hopper bought in 2015 that he hasn't used yet. My daughter booked a package trip for 2020 and bought 5 day park hoppers for the family, including him.
> He now has two tickets, a non-expiring 5 day PH and a date based ticket.
> 
> 1a. She thinks that she can call Disney and ask them to give her a credit for the 2015 ticket
> 1b. or exchange the 2020 ticket for the 2015 ticket.
> 1c.  I told her that I didn't think Disney would do that.
> 
> 2a. She could also cancel the package, book it as room only and buy tickets for everyone except him. The question is -
> 2b. what would they charge her if she wanted to add a day to the 2015 ticket?
> 2c. Would it be the same price as adding a day to her 2020 tickets (approximately $12.77) or
> 2d. would they make her pay the difference between what the 2015 ticket cost and the 2020 ticket cost?
> 
> Thanks!


1a. Nope.
1b. Nope.
1c. You are correct.

2a. Yes.
2b. Go to Post #6 of the thread on which we are now posting. The method to compute upgrade cost is there.
2c. Nope.
2d. Go to Post #6 of the thread on which we are now posting. The method to compute upgrade cost is there.


----------



## Little Bit

My daughter and I each have 10 day unused hopper tickets left over from a package that we will want to upgrade to an annual passes in 2021.  I was told that we can only do that in the park.  But if I can't upgrade the tickets until I arrive, then I can't book any FP+, right?  Is there any way around this?  I have an AP now and will be making a few trips before I need to upgrade the old tickets.  I'm trying to figure out how I can upgrade those tickets in the park to something that I can link to my MDE so that I can make fastpasses when the time comes.  I won't be renewing the AP because I'm going to have a long gap between trips after my current AP expires in August 2020.


----------



## lanejudy

Little Bit said:


> My daughter and I each have 10 day unused hopper tickets left over from a package that we will want to upgrade to an annual passes in 2021.  I was told that we can only do that in the park.  But if I can't upgrade the tickets until I arrive, then I can't book any FP+, right?  Is there any way around this?  I have an AP now and will be making a few trips before I need to upgrade the old tickets.  I'm trying to figure out how I can upgrade those tickets in the park to something that I can link to my MDE so that I can make fastpasses when the time comes.  I won't be renewing the AP because I'm going to have a long gap between trips after my current AP expires in August 2020.



You can upgrade those tickets at any time.  Just have the info with you on your next visit.  Upgrade each old ticket to a new AP voucher.  The vouchers can be linked to MDE, allowing you to book FP+ for the future trip, and then be activated on the trip when you are ready to use it.  Bonus - by doing it sooner rather than later, you can upgrade before another AP price increase.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Little Bit

lanejudy said:


> You can upgrade those tickets at any time.  Just have the info with you on your next visit.  Upgrade each old ticket to a new AP voucher.  The vouchers can be linked to MDE, allowing you to book FP+ for the future trip, and then be activated on the trip when you are ready to use it.  Bonus - by doing it sooner rather than later, you can upgrade before another AP price increase.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



Thanks so much!  That makes perfect sense.


----------



## JBeaty0507

Okay. I have read the first posts and I can’t seem to determine my answer, so I’ll ask my questions here. I have a 6 day park hopper that is set to begin December 12 that already has fastpasses attaches to it. However, my husband’s family has decided to take a quick trip in November and I was gonna upgrade anyway due to a trip next September. If I just go down with them in November, could I go ahead and upgrade the ticket set to begin December 12? Would it mess up any of my fastpasses that are already made?


----------



## JBeaty0507

Isabelle12345 said:


> I don’t see that as An option unfortunately (I can add days or switch to Park hoppers but that’s it)
> Guess I will have to call!


Were you able to call? If so? What answer did you receive?


----------



## Robo

JBeaty0507 said:


> I have a 6 day park hopper that is set to begin December 12 that already has fastpasses attaches to it. However, my husband’s family has decided to take a quick trip in November and
> 1.  I was gonna upgrade anyway due to a trip next September.
> 2. If I just go down with them in November, could I go ahead and upgrade the ticket set to begin December 12? Would it mess up any of my fastpasses that are already made?


1. *Upgrade to AP,* I assume.
2. If you upgrade to AP before your Dec. trip, you will be able to keep up to 7 days worth of already-booked FPs.


----------



## JBeaty0507

Robo said:


> 1. *Upgrade to AP,* I assume.
> 2. If you upgrade to AP before your Dec. trip, you will be able to keep up to 7 days worth of already-booked FPs.


Yes, sorry I didn’t make that clear. I will be upgrading to an AP. Thanks so much for your response!


----------



## Selket

My son and I both had package tickets this summer that we didn't use because we had AP's.  My understanding is that the value of them is on my account and I can apply that value to new tickets (it was a 5 day PH I think).   We are staying at the Dolphin this time and arrive in the afternoon in a couple of days.   Is there a ticket area at the Dolphin or Swan I can go to that they can apply this value to new tickets or do I need to go to a park?  (fyi those package tickets don't show up anymore in MDE but I'm told the value is there - still makes me nervous I'm gonna show up and they can't find it).


----------



## Robo

Selket said:


> My son and I both had package tickets this summer that we didn't use because we had AP's.
> 1. My understanding is that the value of them is on my account and I can apply that value to new tickets (it was a 5 day PH I think).
> We are staying at the Dolphin this time and arrive in the afternoon in a couple of days.
> 2.  Is there a ticket area at the Dolphin or Swan I can go to that they can apply this value to new tickets or do I need to go to a park?  (fyi those package tickets don't show up anymore in MDE but I'm told the value is there -
> 3. still makes me nervous I'm gonna show up and they can't find it).


1. Yes.
2. Go to Epcot's International Gateway for Guest Relations and/or ticket booths there.
You can ride the free Friendship shuttle or walk. (See map below.)
3. All part of the infamous glitchy and unreliable MyDisneyExperience software. Sorry.


----------



## Selket

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Go to Epcot's International Gateway for Guest Relations and/or ticket booths there.
> You can ride the free Friendship shuttle or walk. (See map below.)
> 3. All part of the infamous glitchy and unreliable MyDisneyExperience software. Sorry.



Haha!  yes their ticket tracking is a mess - MDE has often shown phantom tickets for me.  My son's AP did show up for a long time and took forever for them to fix.    Many thanks for the info!  We may go over to DHS rather than Epcot (because my son wants to go to DHS first I think) - guessing they have the same outside Guest Relations window but if they don't let me know or if you think Epcot would be better for some reason.  It would give us an excuse to ride the Skyliner - can't wait to try it!   Thank you SO much!!


----------



## Robo

Selket said:


> Haha!  yes their ticket tracking is a mess - MDE has often shown phantom tickets for me.  My son's AP did show up for a long time and took forever for them to fix.    Many thanks for the info!  *We may go over to DHS rather than Epcot (because my son wants to go to DHS first I think) - guessing they have the same outside Guest Relations window* but if they don't let me know or if you think Epcot would be better for some reason.  It would give us an excuse to ride the Skyliner - can't wait to try it!   Thank you SO much!!


Yes, regarding Guest Relations and ticketing outside DHS.
(All parks have GR and tickets outside the gates.)
You're welcome and have a great trip!


----------



## Wendy98

Put me in the category of "Can't figure out Disney math".

I have trying to figure out which ticket is the best to upgrade to AP.  I am looking on Undercover Tourist.  The 10 day with PH is listed as $75 off Disney's prices.  But when I run the numbers, I come up with $52 (looking at all tix before tax).  What am I missing?


----------



## siren0119

Wendy98 said:


> Put me in the category of "Can't figure out Disney math".
> 
> I have trying to figure out which ticket is the best to upgrade to AP.  I am looking on Undercover Tourist.  The 10 day with PH is listed as $75 off Disney's prices.  But when I run the numbers, I come up with $52 (looking at all tix before tax).  What am I missing?



Their "savings" over gate price includes tax. 

I pulled up 10 day park hopper tickets  on both sites with a start date of May 17, 2020

Disney advanced purchase: $606.32 before tax, $645.74 with tax
Undercover Tourist: $574.49 (includes tax)

Savings over advanced purchase price with tax: $71.25
Savings over advanced purchase before tax: $31.42

Disney doesn't show you the amount with tax until you select the # of tickets. UT does not add tax.


----------



## Robo

siren0119 said:


> Disney doesn't show you the amount with tax until you select the # of tickets.
> *UT does not add tax.*


Agreed, but tor the sake of accuracy and clarity...
Rather than saying it as, "*UT does not add tax."*
The statement would be more understandable to state, "UT posted prices *include* the tax."


----------



## siren0119

Robo said:


> Agreed, but tor the sake of accuracy and clarity...
> Rather than saying it as, "*UT does not add tax."*
> The statement would be more understandable to state, "UT posted prices *include* the tax."



Very true. It's more that THEY get a bigger discount and then wrap the tax into the price they publish lol


----------



## Wendy98

siren0119 said:


> Their "savings" over gate price includes tax.
> 
> I pulled up 10 day park hopper tickets  on both sites with a start date of May 17, 2020
> 
> Disney advanced purchase: $606.32 before tax, $645.74 with tax
> Undercover Tourist: $574.49 (includes tax)
> 
> Savings over advanced purchase price with tax: $71.25
> Savings over advanced purchase before tax: $31.42
> 
> Disney doesn't show you the amount with tax until you select the # of tickets. UT does not add tax.





Robo said:


> Agreed, but tor the sake of accuracy and clarity...
> Rather than saying it as, "*UT does not add tax."*
> The statement would be more understandable to state, "UT posted prices *include* the tax."



Thank you.  I knew it probably had to do with the tax.  I was trying to compare apples to apples:  pre-tax to pre-tax or after tax to after tax.  I'm still happy with $52 savings for each pass.


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

Is there any way of buying 4 tickets but not having specific dates, other than purchasing annual passes?  We want to get our tickets now, and book a room last minute due to everyones work/school schedule.


----------



## Robo

crazyfordisney2000 said:


> Is there any way of buying 4 tickets but not having specific dates, other than purchasing annual passes?  We want to get our tickets now, and book a room last minute due to everyones work/school schedule.


You can do so, but an "open-dated" ticket is much more expensive.
Why not just buy your tickets on-line on the day you arrive (or a day or two before you arrive?)

Surely you would know you were going at least a day or two in advance?


----------



## solfan68

About two weeks out on a short trip to The World. We have purchased single park Mid-day Magic tickets. Now it looks like it would be advantageous for us to have hopping available. Can I upgrade the tickets prior to the trip, or do I need to go see an agent when we arrive at the park, day one ? Thanks !


----------



## hiroMYhero

solfan68 said:


> About two weeks out on a short trip to The World. We have purchased single park Mid-day Magic tickets. Now it looks like it would be advantageous for us to have hopping available. Can I upgrade the tickets prior to the trip, or do I need to go see an agent when we arrive at the park, day one ? Thanks !


Go to your MDX account and you should be able to Modify your mid-day tickets with the hopper upgrade.


----------



## damo

hiroMYhero said:


> Go to your MDX account and you should be able to Modify your mid-day tickets with the hopper upgrade.



Can you elaborate on this a bit?  Exactly how do you modify to a parkhopper through MDX?  I'm not seeing where to do that.


----------



## hiroMYhero

damo said:


> Can you elaborate on this a bit?  Exactly how do you modify to a parkhopper through MDX?  I'm not seeing where to do that.


Go to the Tickets and Passes area of MDX and choose a ticket you need to Modify. Guests can now change dates, add days, and upgrade tickets from within their accounts even if the tickets were purchased from a discounter.


----------



## damo

hiroMYhero said:


> Go to the Tickets and Passes area of MDX and choose a ticket you need to Modify. Guests can now change dates, add days, and upgrade tickets from within their accounts even if the tickets were purchased from a discounter.



It is for a Canadian Discount ticket and I don't see any options for doing any modifications.


----------



## hiroMYhero

damo said:


> It is for a Canadian Discount ticket and I don't see any options for doing any modifications.


For special promotion tickets, you’d have to do upgrades at the park if they are upgradeable.

Have you posted on the Canadian board to ask if your type of ticket is upgradeable?


----------



## damo

hiroMYhero said:


> For special promotion tickets, you’d have to do upgrades at the park if they are upgradeable.
> 
> Have you posted on the Canadian board to ask if your type of ticket is upgradeable?



Yup, nobody has attempted it this go-around yet.


----------



## solfan68

hiroMYhero said:


> Go to the Tickets and Passes area of MDX and choose a ticket you need to Modify. Guests can now change dates, add days, and upgrade tickets from within their accounts even if the tickets were purchased from a discounter.



On my laptop, went to MDX. Then My Plans... and Park Tickets. Under that, Tickets & Memory Maker tab. The only option I see is to transfer a ticket. Am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## hiroMYhero

solfan68 said:


> On my laptop, went to MDX. Then My Plans... and Park Tickets. Under that, Tickets & Memory Maker tab. The only option I see is to transfer a ticket. Am I looking in the wrong place?


Have you tried the app? Go to the bottom right corner *3 stacked lines* then to Tickets and Passes. See if you can Modify there.

If not, then Mid-day Tickets can’t be Modified unless you call or stop by a Ticket Window.


----------



## solfan68

hiroMYhero said:


> Have you tried the app? Go to the bottom right corner *3 stacked lines* then to Tickets and Passes. See if you can Modify there.
> 
> If not, then Mid-day Tickets can’t be Modified unless you call or stop by a Ticket Window.


So I can't seem to modify via PC or app. But I should be able to make a call before our arrival ?


----------



## hiroMYhero

solfan68 said:


> So I can't seem to modify via PC or app. But I should be able to make a call before our arrival ?


Yes, if you purchased directly through Disney it should be easy for the Ticket CM to add your upgrade.


----------



## 626 Fan

I'm trying to help my parents who are currently in Disney. They purchased two 3-day single park tickets, and they have used 2 of those days. They want to upgrade to a park hopper for the last day. I know you have to upgrade the whole ticket, even though some days have been used.

If I price out new tickets on the website, the price difference between a 3 day single park ticket and a 3 day park hopper is $70 per ticket. Am I correct in thinking that the cost to upgrade their pair of tickets should be $140?

My dad stopped by the ticket counter in the Swan (where they are staying for his conference) and was told that they couldn't add park hoppers, but that he could do it at the park ticket counters. It seemed odd that the Swan ticket counter couldn't do it but the park one can, so I called Disney just to be sure so they don't get their hopes dashed when they arrive to AK on Thursday and can't hop to Epcot. 

The cast member on the phone told me that it would be an upgrade charge of $70/day per ticket, so _$420 total _to upgrade their tickets to park hoppers. She then told me that they should just buy separate single park tickets to go to the second park of the day. I thought you could not use two tickets in one day?

My mom's number 1 priority was to see world showcase, but she got sick after future world and couldn't make it. My dad's number 1 priority was to ride FOP. They only have one day left that they can do the parks, and I don't want either of them to be disappointed!


----------



## hiroMYhero

626 Fan said:


> Am I correct in thinking that the cost to upgrade their pair of tickets should be $140?


Yes.

Advise them to go to an actual Ticket Window at International Gateway.


----------



## Robo

626 Fan said:


> I'm trying to help my parents who are currently in Disney. They purchased two 3-day single park tickets, and they have used 2 of those days. They want to upgrade to a park hopper for the last day. I know you have to upgrade the whole ticket, even though some days have been used.
> 
> If I price out new tickets on the website, the price difference between a 3 day single park ticket and a 3 day park hopper is $70 per ticket.
> 1. Am I correct in thinking that the cost to upgrade their pair of tickets should be $140?
> 
> 2. My dad stopped by the ticket counter in the Swan (where they are staying for his conference) and was told that they couldn't add park hoppers, but that he could do it at the park ticket counters.
> 3a. It seemed odd that the Swan ticket counter couldn't do it...
> 3b. but the park one can, so I called Disney just to be sure so they don't get their hopes dashed when they arrive to AK on Thursday and can't hop to Epcot.
> 
> 4. *The cast member on the phone told me* that it would be an upgrade charge of $70/day per ticket, so _$420 total _to upgrade their tickets to park hoppers.
> 5. She then told me that they should just buy separate single park tickets to go to the second park of the day.
> 6.  I thought you could not use two tickets in one day?


1. Yes.
2. Yes. Go to a ticket booth or Guest Relations outside a theme park.
3a. Don't worry about it. (Some CMs are better trained than others.)
3b. The park ones CAN do it.
4. Wrong.
5. Wrong.
6. In the case of simply buying an additional full-price ticket, you CAN use two (or more) of THOSE on a single day,
but it would be ridiculously  (and unnecessarily) expensive to do that.

The phone CM was simply wrong. BIG time.
(And sadly, THAT is far from surprising.)


----------



## 626 Fan

Thank you. I thought I had a grasp on the concept, but was beginning to second guess myself!


----------



## L_MD

Hi all, just wanted to check something. I just called and purchase a DAH ticket and used my AP - which is still just a voucher at this point. The agent told me that I'd have to go to Will Call to show my AP to get my ticket, and my email confirmation confirms that:

_Will Call: If your order is Will Call, pick up your order at any Walt Disney World theme park ticket sales location.                         _
_*For all other ticket purchases:* If purchasing item(s) other than annual passes, or if purchasing annual passes that are not a gift, you’ll need to present the order confirmation number, a government-issued photo ID and the original credit card, Disney Gift card or Disney Rewards® Redemption Card used during this purchase._

However, I already have this linked to DME. So, can someone clarify what I'll actually have to do? I'll be activating my AP the morning of this event (4/27).


----------



## Robo

L_MD said:


> Hi all, just wanted to check something. I just called and purchase a DAH ticket and used my AP - which is still just a voucher at this point. The agent told me that I'd have to go to Will Call to show my AP to get my ticket, and my email confirmation confirms that:
> 
> _Will Call: If your order is Will Call, pick up your order at any Walt Disney World theme park ticket sales location.                         _
> _*For all other ticket purchases:* If purchasing item(s) other than annual passes, or if purchasing annual passes that are not a gift, you’ll need to present the order confirmation number, a government-issued photo ID and the original credit card, Disney Gift card or Disney Rewards® Redemption Card used during this purchase._
> 
> However, I already have this linked to DME. So, can someone clarify what I'll actually have to do? I'll be activating my AP the morning of this event (4/27).


You don’t need to verify anything at Guest Relations regarding your DAH ticket.
But DO carry your legal photo ID with you. 
AFAIK, with the ID, you can activate your AP at the gate of the first park you visit.
If you want an AP “card,” you still need to stop by a Guest Relations at some point to pick it up.


----------



## KSR0330

Can I get 2 full day park hopper tickets and 2 mid day magic tickets for our upcoming 4 day trip?


----------



## lanejudy

KSR0330 said:


> Can I get 2 full day park hopper tickets and 2 mid day magic tickets for our upcoming 4 day trip?



You _can_ do that, but run the numbers and be sure that’s the best option financially.

enjoy your vacation!


----------



## apxstitch

If I buy a 4 day base ticket and something happens where I have to cancel my trip and I don't use the ticket, am I right in thinking that I can apply the cost of the ticket to a future trip?  I got burned on buying park tickets to Cedar Point early and couldn't go and lost all my money.  I don't want that to happen again.


----------



## db24

apxstitch said:


> If I buy a 4 day base ticket and something happens where I have to cancel my trip and I don't use the ticket, am I right in thinking that I can apply the cost of the ticket to a future trip?  I got burned on buying park tickets to Cedar Point early and couldn't go and lost all my money.  I don't want that to happen again.



The cost of your current ticket if unused can be used towards another ticket in the future. You might have to pay more if ticket prices increase or when you go is a higher price time of year.


----------



## wacowgirl

Oh a whim, I added additional days to my trip in March while my parents are not. I'm arriving a day before them on a Tuesday morning and I would like to get in the parks before they get in on a Wednesday evening. I will be staying off-site, probably in Disney Springs. We are on a package with 4-day tickets which we will be using starting on a Thursday. So I potentially could get in Tuesday afternoon and most of the day on Wednesday.

I can't add a day or two to my package without adding it to my parents, right? Am I better off just purchasing a day or 2-day ticket? If that's the case, would it be easier to purchase in advance or just wait till I get down there? Or can I add days to my 4-day ticket once I'm there?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

wacowgirl said:


> Oh a whim, I added additional days to my trip in March while my parents are not. I'm arriving a day before them on a Tuesday morning and I would like to get in the parks before they get in on a Wednesday evening. I will be staying off-site, probably in Disney Springs. We are on a package with 4-day tickets which we will be using starting on a Thursday. So I potentially could get in Tuesday afternoon and most of the day on Wednesday.
> 
> 1. I can't add a day or two to my package without adding it to my parents, right?
> 2. Am I better off just purchasing a day or 2-day ticket? If that's the case, would it be easier to purchase in advance or just wait till I get down there?
> 3. Or can I add days to my 4-day ticket once I'm there?


1. Right.
2. Not financially, no.
3. The problem is that your package ticket will not become active until your package check-in date.

Is there a *reason* that you bought your tickets as part of your resort stay?
If not, I'd just cancel all tickets on the WDW resort stay and just buy the stand-alone tickets that you like
for each member of your party.
Then, you can buy any length and start-date for anyone... and, you can buy from a discounter and
save some money, besides.


----------



## boat guy

Please be patient, I'm trying to make sure I did everything right.
I purchased 2 10 Day Park Hopper tickets valid beginning 12/21 for 668.83 each all taxes in from Undercover Tourist and are on my reservation ( have booked fast passes). 
If I had bought them online with me reservation they would be 732.64 each all taxes in for the same 12/21 dates.

We are arriving the 19th and would like to convert these to annual passes during our stay.  First question, can we use these passes before the 12/21.  Second question do we have to use at least one day before we can convert to annual pass.  If I read correctly the final transaction would look something like this whenever I am allowed to do it.

Platinum Annual pass is 1191.74 with taxes.  The value of my 10 day Park Hopper is 732.64 even though I paid 668.83 from Undercover Tourist.  Does that mean I will just pay 459.10 each to upgrade to an annual pass.

Lastly, I we upgrade to an Annual Pass will we lose our booked Fast Passes?  Because if we do, I think I will wait until the very last day.

Thanks you for any experts that have already done this and I hope I asked the question clearly enough. 

John


----------



## Robo

boat guy said:


> Please be patient, I'm trying to make sure I did everything right.
> I purchased 2 10 Day Park Hopper tickets valid beginning 12/21 for 668.83 each all taxes in from Undercover Tourist and are on my reservation ( have booked fast passes).
> If I had bought them online with me reservation they would be 732.64 each all taxes in for the same 12/21 dates.
> 
> We are arriving the 19th and would like to convert these to annual passes during our stay.  First question,
> 1. can we use these passes before the 12/21.  Second question
> 2. do we have to use at least one day before we can convert to annual pass.
> 
> If I read correctly the final transaction would look something like this whenever I am allowed to do it.
> 
> Platinum Annual pass is 1191.74 with taxes.  The value of my 10 day Park Hopper is 732.64 even though I paid 668.83 from Undercover Tourist.
> 3. Does that mean I will just pay 459.10 each to upgrade to an annual pass.
> 
> 4. Lastly, I we upgrade to an Annual Pass will we lose our booked Fast Passes?


1. Nope.
2. Nope.
3. Yes. That is how it is computed.
4. Nope.


----------



## pinkxray

Sorry if this has been covered. I have tickets for our trip in Jan. I bought them through Disney (tickets only). I was just diagnosed with cancer and will need surgery in the next month so. Is there a number to call or email I can contact about the tickets. Assuming all goes well I would like to reschedule but I have no idea when that will happen.


----------



## boat guy

Robo said:


> 1. Nope.
> 2. Nope.
> 3. Yes. That is how it is computed.
> 4. Nope.



Ok last question I hope.  Can we convert our Tickets (dated 12/21 onwards) to an Annual Pass on 12/19 when we go to Disney Springs or should I spend the 10$ or so and make them date flexible first.

Thanks again,
John


----------



## Robo

boat guy said:


> Ok last question I hope.  Can we convert our Tickets (dated 12/21 onwards) to an Annual Pass on 12/19 when we go to Disney Springs or should I spend the 10$ or so and make them date flexible first.
> 
> Thanks again,
> John


I don't know, for sure.
But, I think it won't be a problem to upgrade in their present state.
In the unlikely event that you DO need to change the date (or make the date irrelevant,)
you can do so in the same transaction as the upgrade (and the cost would be "nulled out," anyway.)


----------



## Robo

pinkxray said:


> Sorry if this has been covered. I have tickets for our trip in Jan. I bought them through Disney (tickets only). I was just diagnosed with cancer and will need surgery in the next month so. Is there a number to call or email I can contact about the tickets. Assuming all goes well I would like to reschedule but I have no idea when that will happen.


You don't really NEED to do anything, if your intention is to use your current tickets' value to purchase NEW tickets in the future. (You can just allow your current tickets to "expire," unused.)
But, if you want to try for a refund for extenuating circumstances...
Call WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat

Sorry to hear about your illness.
Here's hoping for a rapid recovery!


----------



## siren0119

Robo said:


> I don't know, for sure.
> But, I think it won't be a problem to upgrade in their present state.
> In the unlikely event that you DO need to change the date (or make the date irrelevant,)
> you can do so in the same transaction as the upgrade (and the cost would be "nulled out," anyway.)



Disney WILL allow you to change the valid dates of your original tickets, we just did it on our trip in August. You would have to pay any difference between the value of the valid dates you HAD and the ones you WANT (since each day is assigned a value, and some days are more $$ than others within the same week). We paid $60 to change the date of 4 single day tickets from a Wednesday to a Saturday since Saturdays were more expensive. 

You shouldn't have to pay the fee to make the tickets flexible before upgrading to an annual pass, since as Robo said that cost would be nullified anyway (since you'd be paying additional $$ to change the tickets to an annual pass).


----------



## Pdollar88

Could someone remind me when the last annual pass price increase went into effect? I remember that I renewed my pass right before an increase last October/November. I'm looking at renewing my pass again and am wanting to wait as I don't have the funds right this second. But I don't want to get caught by an increase 

Secondly - when renewing an AP, do you have a full month _after_ the date it expires to renew?


----------



## Robo

Pdollar88 said:


> Could someone remind me when the last annual pass price increase went into effect? I remember that I renewed my pass right before an increase last October/November.
> 1.  I'm looking at renewing my pass again and am wanting to wait as I don't have the funds right this second. But I don't want to get caught by an increase
> Secondly -
> 2. when renewing an AP, do you have a full month _after_ the date it expires to renew?


1. As I can find, June 18, 2019 was the last increase.
2. 30 days.


----------



## Pdollar88

Robo said:


> 1. As I can find, June 18, 2019 was the last increase.
> 2. 30 days.



Ah. So there was another increase after the last increase I remember. And thank you for the 30 day information. I may wait until the end of the 30 days after my current pass expires to renew. Very helpful, as always!


----------



## Redarrow5150

Does the renew take place if you buy after the 30 day window or when your AP renew was originally due?


----------



## Robo

Redarrow5150 said:


> Does the renew take place if you buy after the 30 day window or when your AP renew was originally due?


An AP "*renewal*" is just that.
It renews the original AP,  dates and all, but just expires a year later than the original.
You can order an AP "renewal" from Disney anytime starting up to 60 days before the original AP's expiration date,
all the way up through 30 days past the original AP's expiration date.

However,
If you wait over 30 days past the original AP's expiration date, you cannot get an AP "Renewal."
You would have to buy a new full-price AP (That would expire a year past the first date that the new AP was used at a WDW park.


----------



## Liquidice

Going to WDW in January 2020 and now going to go again in October 2020 so I want to upgrade to an Annual Pass.

I heard you're supposed to be able to upgrade your tickets to an annual pass in the MDE app now, I even see an option for it on the app - but when I press "Upgrade", it takes me to the page to buy an Annual pass, but the price shown is full price - anyone know if I'm doing something wrong here?  I just loaded the tickets I bought from UndercoverTourist into MDE tonight, so maybe I have to wait 24 hours before I try to upgrade it?


----------



## Robo

Liquidice said:


> I heard you're supposed to be able to upgrade your tickets to an annual pass in the MDE app now, I even see an option for it on the app - but when I press "Upgrade", it takes me to the page to buy an Annual pass, but the price shown is full price - anyone know if I'm doing something wrong here?
> I just loaded the tickets I bought from UndercoverTourist into MDE tonight, so maybe I have to wait 24 hours before I try to upgrade it?


Give it a try tomorrow, or so.
With as GLITCHY as is MDX, I'm never sure what's SUPPOSED to happen or what is actually a technical problem.
Regardless, it will cost the same to upgrade to AP now, or at some point during your trip.


----------



## Liquidice

Robo said:


> Give it a try tomorrow, or so.
> With as GLITCHY as is MDX, I'm never sure what's SUPPOSED to happen or what is actually a technical problem.
> Regardless, it will cost the same to upgrade to AP now, or at some point during your trip.



Thanks yeah my driver behind wanting to upgrade now is to get the AP discount on hard ticket events because we are thinking of doing a Magic Kingdom After Hours evening.  Otherwise, it would be the same to just do it in the park when we arrive (unless the AP price goes up between now and then - but I doubt it)


----------



## OKWFan88

So I thought I could upgrade my park hopper ticket to an annual pass before my trip next month but there isn’t an option on the app or on website... so I called this morning and was told I can only upgrade in person. Which basically defeats the purpose as I wanted to get the discount for some of the parties etc.


----------



## Robo

OKWFan88 said:


> So I thought I could upgrade my park hopper ticket to an annual pass before my trip next month but there isn’t an option on the app or on website... so I called this morning and was told I can only upgrade in person. Which basically defeats the purpose as I wanted to get the discount for some of the parties etc.


From where did you buy your current ticket?


----------



## OKWFan88

Got it thru undercover tourist and linked it to my account then I changed the ticket thru the Disney app to include more days and paid for that.


----------



## Robo

OKWFan88 said:


> Got it thru undercover tourist and linked it to my account then I changed the ticket thru the Disney app to include more days and paid for that.


OK.
Third party tickets converted to AP have generally been upgradable only in-person at WDW.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Couple of quick-ish questions.*
*I will soon have a ticket that i know will expire before i use it - complicated situation that doesn't need to be explained and won't be fixed by simply changing the date to a time we can use it - would it be possible to apply that value to a hard-ticketed event, like an after-hours event? If so I'm assuming that will need to be done on-site?

If we upgrade our current tickets to AP am i correct that the "anniversary date" of that will become the date that we first entered a park with the ticket and NOT the day we upgrade? Meaning it doesn't matter which day we do that, correct?*


----------



## Robo

Donald - my hero said:


> *Couple of quick-ish questions.*
> *I will soon have a ticket that i know will expire before i use it - complicated situation that doesn't need to be explained and won't be fixed by simply changing the date to a time we can use it -
> 1. would it be possible to apply that value to a hard-ticketed event, like an after-hours event?
> 2. If so I'm assuming that will need to be done on-site?
> 
> If we upgrade our current tickets to AP
> 3. am i correct that the "anniversary date" of that will become the date that we first entered a park with the ticket and
> 4. NOT the day we upgrade?
> 5. Meaning it doesn't matter which day we do that, correct?*


1. AFAIK, yes. (But, I've never encountered that situation before.)
2. Yes.
3. Yes.
4. Correct.
5. Doesn't matter when you do the upgrade to AP.


----------



## mellowe67

Hello!  I'm wondering if someone could help calculating how much we would have to pay to upgrade to an AP?  My husband & I both have 7 day hoppers that expire Jan 2020 - they were purchased as part of a package but not used because we had APs at the time of the trip.  We also have reservations for next month with 6 day hoppers booked with a free dining bounceback.  Is there any way to predict how much we would have to pay to upgrade?  Thank you for the help!


----------



## Robo

mellowe67 said:


> Hello!  I'm wondering if someone could help calculating how much we would have to pay to upgrade to an AP?  My husband & I both have 7 day hoppers that expire Jan 2020
> 1- they were purchased as part of a package but not used because we had APs at the time of the trip.
> 2- We also have reservations for next month with 6 day hoppers booked with a free dining bounceback.
> 3-  Is there any way to predict how much we would have to pay to upgrade?  Thank you for the help!


1- What was the date that you booked that WDW package?
2- You cannot combine the value of multiple tickets to upgrade to an AP, so either the tickets that you already have, 
-OR- the tickets from your upcoming trip can be upgraded... but not both.
3- It will be a very specific price.
Go to post #6 of the thread on which we are now posting and you will find the equation(s) used for determining the cost of upgrading. 
If you need further help... post back here.


----------



## NJlauren

Maybe silly questions, but want to make sure I understand. 

We currently have APs, if I book a package with tickets but then don’t use the tickets I will be able to use that amount toward future tickets correct?  Assuming this can only be done in person?
Will our APs automatically be the ticket used or I’m going to need to check with guest services to prioritize my AP?

thanks!


----------



## Robo

NJlauren said:


> We currently have APs,
> 1.  if I book a package with tickets but then don’t use the tickets I will be able to use that amount toward future tickets correct?
> 2. Assuming this can only be done in person?
> 3. Will our APs automatically be the ticket used or
> 4. I’m going to need to check with guest services to prioritize my AP?


1. Correct.
2. Likely, but things change.
3. Maybe.
4. For SURE! Before you go to the gate of the first park.


----------



## NJlauren

Robo said:


> 1. Correct.
> 2. Likely, but things change.
> 3. Maybe.
> 4. For SURE! Before you go to the gate of the first park.



for 4, only the first day not my whole trip right?  Once fine everyday I may cry!


----------



## Robo

NJlauren said:


> for 4, only the first day not my whole trip right?  Once fine everyday I may cry!


Go before you head to "the first park" you go to on your trip.

HOWEVER... It would be a very good plan to check carefully (on your MDX) that none of your regular tickets happened to get used... at least before you head back home.


----------



## NJlauren

Robo said:


> Go before you head to "the first park" you go to on your trip.
> 
> HOWEVER... It would be a very good plan to check carefully (on your MDX) that none of your regular tickets happened to get used... at least before you head back home.


Thank you!  As always extremely helpful!


----------



## Eastern

I bought some of the Sam's vouchers and added them to MDE. I initially assigned two tickets to family members, and left two in my own account. They were previously showing as transferable and now they are all showing as nontransferable. Why is this? I figured the ones I transferred could not be transferred a second time, but the ones in my own account were never transferred. None have been used. 

Also, I realize that I cannot transfer tickets from someone else's MDE, but when they go into MDE, they also see 'non-transferable'.


----------



## Robo

Eastern said:


> I bought some of the Sam's vouchers and added them to MDE. I initially assigned two tickets to family members, and left two in my own account. They were previously showing as transferable and now they are all showing as nontransferable.
> 1. Why is this?
> 2. I figured the ones I transferred could not be transferred a second time,
> 3.but the ones in my own account were never transferred. None have been used.
> 
> Also, I realize that I cannot transfer tickets from someone else's MDE, but when they go into MDE, they also see 'non-transferable'.


1. Nothing to stress over. MDE is so glitchy, you can’t always see the correct info.
2. Even those can be transferred again. (The person to whom you sent them may have to be involved.
3. If it doesn’t fix itself in a few days, you can call Disney I.T. and get it fixed.


----------



## Eastern

Robo said:


> 1. Nothing to stress over. MDE is so glitchy, you can’t always see the correct info.
> 2. Even those can be transferred again. (The person to whom you sent them may have to be involved.
> 3. If it doesn’t fix itself in a few days, you can call Disney I.T. and get it fixed.



The IT person I spoke to told me that it happens when the system upgrades? Then she implied that if I bought them awhile ago they could not be transferred? And can't be transferred more than once? She really stressed me out.

Thank you! I am going to wait a bit and see what happens.


----------



## FayeW

My husband and I are going to be in Orlando for a week, starting Nov 29th. Our adult children are joining us for part of the time. I was planning on buying 2 day "mid-day magic" tickets for all of us, but because we will be there a couple of days before they arrive, I am thinking that we might want to go to a park before they get there. If I pick the date for the "first day of use" and we want to go a day earlier, can I add a 3rd day at Guest Services? If so, am I allowed to add the extra day before the "first use" date on the tickets? Would I be better off to not choose a start date at all and buy the "flexible date" tickets instead?


----------



## Robo

FayeW said:


> My husband and I are going to be in Orlando for a week, starting Nov 29th. Our adult children are joining us for part of the time. I was planning on buying 2 day "mid-day magic" tickets for all of us, but because we will be there a couple of days before they arrive, I am thinking that we might want to go to a park before they get there.
> 1. If I pick the date for the "first day of use" and we want to go a day earlier, can I add a 3rd day at Guest Services?
> 2. If so, am I allowed to add the extra day before the "first use" date on the tickets? 3. Would I be better off to not choose a start date at all and buy the "flexible date" tickets instead?


1. You can, but it MIGHT cost more, depending on the price for tickets that "start" on the date that you want to be your new, "amended" start day.
2. You would be required to change the start-date on your "whole" ticket including the original days and the added/amended day(s.)
3. You need to do the math for your specific case and possible dates, but generally it is much more expensive to buy "non-dated" tickets.


----------



## kristinebarboza

has anyone else notice that if you wait till last minute to buy tickets on undercovertourists the price goes up
that is so crazy that was never like this
disney is just making it impossible for families


----------



## OKWFan88

Question on tickets. My brother is travelling with me next month and was originally going to be able to come for a full 7 days. But he had something come up and has to leave the trip early. He already purchased a 7 day park hopper as well as Mickey Party ticket with dessert party but he won't be able to use the last two days of the 7 day park hopper or the Mickey party ticket/dessert party. Can my mother go in his place for the remainder of the park hopper ticket and the Christmas party? Is that allowed? So, she would use his magic band for the remainder 2 days on the park hopper and then go to Mickey party/dessert party with me since he can't go.


----------



## Robo

OKWFan88 said:


> Question on tickets. My brother is travelling with me next month and was originally going to be able to come for a full 7 days. But he had something come up and has to leave the trip early. He already purchased a 7 day park hopper as well as Mickey Party ticket with dessert party but he won't be able to use the last two days of the 7 day park hopper or the Mickey party ticket/dessert party.
> 1. Can my mother go in his place *for the remainder of the park hopper ticket*
> 2. and the Christmas party? Is that allowed?
> 3. So, she would use his magic band for the remainder 2 days on the park hopper and then
> 4.  go to Mickey party/dessert party with me since he can't go.


1. Sorry, but no. Guests are not allowed to "share" a ticket.
2. Yes she can, on the party ticket.
3. Nope. Not allowed.
4. She/you can get a free stand-alone TICKET for MVMCP issued from any ticket booth or Guest Relations at WDW. That can also be used as her ID to enter the dessert party (if you have that party listed in _your_ MDX account.)


----------



## OKWFan88

Robo said:


> 1. Sorry, but no. Guests are not allowed to "share" a ticket.
> 2. Yes she can, on the party ticket.
> 3. Nope. Not allowed.
> 4. She/you can get a free stand-alone TICKET for MVMCP issued from any ticket booth or Guest Relations at WDW. That can also be used as her ID to enter the dessert party (if you have that party listed in _your_ MDX account.)


Thanks for that info, makes sense. Looks like I can reassign the Mickey's Christmas party ticket to her on MDE and I will get her a two day park pass for her. I will see once that's updated if I can change the name on the dessert party to reflect her instead. Thanks again


----------



## Robo

OKWFan88 said:


> Thanks for that info, makes sense. Looks like I can reassign the Mickey's Christmas party ticket to her on MDE and I will get her a two day park pass for her. I will see once that's updated if I can change the name on the dessert party to reflect her instead. Thanks again


The actual name listed for the Dessert Party or name connected to the party ticket should not really matter.

If your brother's name is, say, "Fred," you can just tell 'em at the party entrance that your mom's nickname is "Fred."


----------



## Eastern

Robo said:


> 3. If it doesn’t fix itself in a few days, you can call Disney I.T. and get it fixed.



Today I went on and I am now able to reassign all unused tickets.


----------



## Eastern

kristinebarboza said:


> has anyone else notice that if you wait till last minute to buy tickets on undercovertourists the price goes up
> that is so crazy that was never like this
> disney is just making it impossible for families


Actually, I thought you must be mistaken, but I just went on after checking daily and my tickets are $2 higher. Trip is over a month away.


----------



## vacationer1954

I'm not finding the info I'm looking for for what is probably a somewhat less common situation: I currently have a (non-resident) DVC Gold Annual Pass and want to renew a Platinum Pass, as a Florida resident. I've already been assured that I can do this - what I can't figure out is how to do this online. 

Is this something that can only be done in person?


----------



## sharona

Entering with mid-day tix - is there a separate gate where we queue up for this or do we just make sure it’s 12pm or later when we get to the front?  I’ve never not rope dropped - will there be lines to get in at noon?  Any wiggle room on the entrance timing?  In other words if we get through bag check and queue up then get to the gate at 11:55 are we going to get held up and create delays at the gate?


----------



## Robo

vacationer1954 said:


> I'm not finding the info I'm looking for for what is probably a somewhat less common situation: I currently have a (non-resident) DVC Gold Annual Pass and want to renew a Platinum Pass, as a Florida resident. I've already been assured that I can do this - what I can't figure out is how to do this online.
> 
> Is this something that can only be done in person?


Try Calling.


----------



## Robo

sharona said:


> Entering with mid-day tix
> 1. is there a separate gate where we queue up for this or
> 2. do we just make sure it’s 12pm or later when we get to the front?  I’ve never not rope dropped -
> 3. will there be lines to get in at noon?
> 4. Any wiggle room on the entrance timing?
> 5. In other words if we get through bag check and queue up then get to the gate at 11:55 are we going to get held up and create delays at the gate?


1. Not that I've heard about.
2. That's how other time-specific tickets work.
3. Not enough to worry about.
4. I would not count on it.
5. The computer system is how entrance tapstyles admit guests.
Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## vacationer1954

Robo said:


> Try Calling.


Okay. So not online. Thanks.


----------



## Liquidice

Not currently a DVC member - but if I buy into DVC points soon and then upgrade to an annual pass from my 8-day Park Hopper ticket, can I upgrade my 8-day Park Hopper and get the DVC discount on the Annual Pass?


----------



## Robo

Liquidice said:


> Not currently a DVC member - but if I buy into DVC points soon and then upgrade to an annual pass from my 8-day Park Hopper ticket, can I upgrade my 8-day Park Hopper and get the DVC discount on the Annual Pass?



If you become a DVC member, you can upgrade a regular ticket to a DVC AP.


----------



## appledown

I am planning a trip in February and was planning to buy 5 day PH through a discount site, upgrade to AP during that trip. I now have an opportunity to make a quick 1 day trip in January.  How do I get the best bang for my buck? Buy the 1 day then upgrade in Jan?


----------



## Robo

appledown said:


> I am planning a trip in February and was planning to buy 5 day PH through a discount site, upgrade to AP during that trip. I now have an opportunity to make a quick 1 day trip in January.  How do I get the best bang for my buck? Buy the 1 day then upgrade in Jan?


If the DATES of the AP will suit your needs to start on the day you want to go into a park in Jan. 2020 (and remain valid through the end of business on that SAME date in 2021,) then buy a, say, 8 or 10 day ticket from an authorized discounter and upgrade it to AP on the date you go to the park in Jan. 2020. That will generally save you the most money on the AP.


----------



## appledown

Robo said:


> If the DATES of the AP will suit your needs to start on the day you want to go into a park in Jan. 2020 (and remain valid through the end of business on that SAME date in 2021,) then buy a, say, 8 or 10 day ticket from an authorized discounter and upgrade it to AP on the date you go to the park in Jan. 2020. That will generally save you the most money on the AP.


Thanks! And should the start date of the 8/ or 10 day ticket be my January date?


----------



## Robo

appledown said:


> Thanks! And should the start date of the 8/ or 10 day ticket be my January date?


If you want to use the ticket (or the AP to which you upgrade) in January, it would make sense for the start-date to be during the January trip.


----------



## AngiTN

I have an odd AP renewal question that I didn't see covered. If it's been asked before I apologize but it didn't come up in a search either.
I have 2 2 day tickets that we bought to turn our NYE stay in to a package, so I could pay less to book it. So those ticket's expiration date is last day of our stay, which is Jan 2. I did the same last year, planning to use the tickets towards our renewal (renew in June). Well, last year I paid to upgrade them to the Flexible Date option. Now, I'm wondering is that necessary. I know they never loose their face value and if you want to use them for park entry in the future, you'd just have to pay whatever the difference is in the current ticket. But does that also work for AP renewal. Can I get the cost I paid for the ticket toward the renewal, without the Flexible Date option? Hopefully I've explained that well enough



NJlauren said:


> Maybe silly questions, but want to make sure I understand.
> 
> We currently have APs, if I book a package with tickets but then don’t use the tickets I will be able to use that amount toward future tickets correct?  Assuming this can only be done in person?
> *Will our APs automatically be the ticket used or I’m going to need to check with guest services to prioritize my AP?*
> 
> thanks!


I can give first hand report that YES, you will want to check before entering. I have an AP, and had tickets on the account in my name also. I knew I should move them but got lazy and didn't, thinking surely an AP would always have priority. Nope, entered and it used 1 of the days on the ticket. I spent time at GS getting it fixed and the original ticket reinstated. While there I made mention that I found it odd that a Premier AP wouldn't automatically have priority and the CM actually told me that there could be times someone would rather use a ticket than their AP. I can't fathom an instance where someone with a valid, any day AP would rather use a ticket but whatever. I let him think that and just never made that mistake again.


----------



## Realgrumpy

I am going in May.  My daughter's friend is coming with us.  She just purchased an annual pass.  I am the primary planner and she is listed under my account.  Will i be able to put her AP under her in my account?  If so, how do I do that?  If not, what are my options?  

Also planning on buying my park hoppers for everybody else with a discount through my union at work.  I am having them mailed to me.  How hard/easy is it to add these to my MDE?  

I want to make sure I have everything in order when it's time to make Fast Passes. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hyperslurpie

Is there any way to tell if third party 10-day flexible date PH tickets have been printed recently? Thinking of getting one on UT to try and save money on an AP renewal via bridging.


----------



## NJlauren

AngiTN said:


> I can give first hand report that YES, you will want to check before entering. I have an AP, and had tickets on the account in my name also. I knew I should move them but got lazy and didn't, thinking surely an AP would always have priority. Nope, entered and it used 1 of the days on the ticket. I spent time at GS getting it fixed and the original ticket reinstated. While there I made mention that I found it odd that a Premier AP wouldn't automatically have priority and the CM actually told me that there could be times someone would rather use a ticket than their AP. I can't fathom an instance where someone with a valid, any day AP would rather use a ticket but whatever. I let him think that and just never made that mistake again.


I would love to meet said person cause that just seems crazy to me!


----------



## Robo

Hyperslurpie said:


> Is there any way to tell if third party 10-day flexible date PH tickets have been printed recently? Thinking of getting one on UT to try and save money on an AP renewal via bridging.


Just make contact with UT and ask.
But, over all, the tickets that you buy currently should be "current" tickets.
They generally sell out of "old stock" tickets within a few weeks after a price increase.


----------



## Robo

Realgrumpy said:


> I am going in May.  My daughter's friend is coming with us.  She just purchased an annual pass.  I am the primary planner and she is listed under my account.
> 1. Will i be able to put her AP under her in my account?
> 2.  If so, how do I do that?  If not, what are my options?
> 
> 3. Also planning on buying my park hoppers for everybody else with a discount through my union at work.  I am having them mailed to me.
> 4. How hard/easy is it to add these to my MDE?


1. For the purposes of making advanced FP+ reservations, yes.
2. "Invite" her  to join with you under your friends and family on your MDX account.
3. Check carefully the costs (including tax) to compare the price from your union and from other authorized ticket resellers.
Click *HERE* for the TouringPlans.com "Discount Ticket Search."

4. Once you get your tickets, just input their number(s) to your MDX account under "tickets."


----------



## snuggly duckling

We currently have a free dining package booked with 10-day park hoppers in December.  We would like to use the tickets to renew our Platinum APs which expire in January.

Will the tickets' inherent value be less than they otherwise would be because of the free dining promotion?  Or will their value be the same as if they were booked as part of a full-price package?

I get how bridging, upgrades, etc. are supposed to work with a full-priced package, but want to know ahead of time what impacts the I might encounter because these tickets may appear as "discounted" via free dining.

In my 6 previous years of doing this exact thing (upgrading free dining package tickets to AP / AP renewals) I have heard it both ways.  And my experience last year was absolutely terrible.  The CM made me cry and insinuated that I was some sort of con-woman trying to scam the system.  I just want to go to Guest Relations with the right expectations and I really, really don't want to have another experience like last year.

Thank you!


----------



## Robo

snuggly duckling said:


> We currently have a free dining package booked with 10-day park hoppers in December.  We would like to use the tickets to renew our Platinum APs which expire in January.
> 
> 1. Will the tickets' inherent value be less than they otherwise would be because of the free dining promotion?
> 2. Or will their value be the same as if they were booked as part of a full-price package?
> 
> 3. I get how bridging, upgrades, etc. are supposed to work with a full-priced package, but want to know ahead of time what impacts the I might encounter
> 4. because these tickets may appear as "discounted" via free dining.
> 
> 5. In my 6 previous years of doing this exact thing (upgrading free dining package tickets to AP / AP renewals) I have heard it both ways.  And my experience last year was absolutely terrible.  The CM made me cry and insinuated that I was some sort of con-woman trying to scam the system.  I just want to go to Guest Relations with the right expectations and I really, really don't want to have another experience like last year.


1. Nope.
2. Their value will be the price of the same kind of tickets as if you bought them as  stand-alone tickets from Disney on-line.
3. No difference.
4. Regardless, TICKETS would not be "discounted" due to "free dining," anyway.
It's the DINING that's "discounted" (so to speak.)
5. It is not your fault. It is the very sad state of (LACK of) adequate training for CMs.
Unfortunately, too many ill-trained CMs think they are "saving Disney money" by making up "rules" that simply do not exist.
Have a great trip!


----------



## Hyperslurpie

Robo said:


> Just make contact with UT and ask.
> But, over all, the tickets that you buy currently should be "current" tickets.
> They generally sell out of "old stock" tickets within a few weeks after a price increase.



Thanks Robo! I'll see if i can get in touch with their Live Chat.


----------



## lanejudy

AngiTN said:


> I have an odd AP renewal question that I didn't see covered. If it's been asked before I apologize but it didn't come up in a search either.
> I have 2 2 day tickets that we bought to turn our NYE stay in to a package, so I could pay less to book it. So those ticket's expiration date is last day of our stay, which is Jan 2. I did the same last year, planning to use the tickets towards our renewal (renew in June). Well, last year I paid to upgrade them to the Flexible Date option. Now, I'm wondering is that necessary. I know they never loose their face value and if you want to use them for park entry in the future, you'd just have to pay whatever the difference is in the current ticket. But does that also work for AP renewal. Can I get the cost I paid for the ticket toward the renewal, without the Flexible Date option? Hopefully I've explained that well enough



I think expired tickets can only be upgraded in-person.  Therefore upgrading to the Flexible dates in January should allow you to more easily upgrade again to the AP renewal in June.  The ultimate price shouldn't matter, as the cost of the upgrade to Flexible would then be included in the credit you receive towards the AP renewal -- as long as the cost for flexible doesn't put your ticket value higher than the AP cost (which I'm sure it won't for a 2-day ticket).

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Hyperslurpie

Robo said:


> Just make contact with UT and ask.
> But, over all, the tickets that you buy currently should be "current" tickets.
> They generally sell out of "old stock" tickets within a few weeks after a price increase.





Hyperslurpie said:


> Thanks Robo! I'll see if i can get in touch with their Live Chat.



Just spoke with one of the Chat reps and was told the "10-Day Disney Flexible Date Ticket with Park Hopper® Option" ticket (which I found to have the best savings) were dated for 6/25/18. I assume this is disadvantageous for the purpose of bridging as the cost of the ticket is more than the one listed in Post #6 for that date.


----------



## Robo

Hyperslurpie said:


> Just spoke with one of the Chat reps and was told the "10-Day Disney Flexible Date Ticket with Park Hopper® Option" ticket (which I found to have the best savings) were dated for 6/25/18. I assume this is disadvantageous for the purpose of bridging as the cost of the ticket is more than the one listed in Post #6 for that date.



But, I don't have a price list available for tickets minted between Oct.16, 2018 and March 12, 2019.


----------



## Hyperslurpie

Robo said:


> But, I don't have a price list available for tickets minted between Oct.16, 2018 and March 12, 2019.



Would a date of 06/25/2018 not count as Group C in Post #6?


----------



## Robo

Hyperslurpie said:


> Would a date of 06/25/2018 not count as Group C in Post #6?


Yup. I carelessly read "*6*/25/2018" as "*October* 25, 2018."
(So, ignore my previous post about the price list.)

But, beyond that, I find it surprising that UT would still have in stock such a common/popular ticket
as that one from that long ago.

>> Did you ask what other "large" ticket they have that may offer a greater savings?


----------



## Hyperslurpie

Robo said:


> Yup. I carelessly read "*6*/25/2018" as "*October* 25, 2018."
> (So, ignore my previous post about the price list.)
> 
> But, beyond that, I find it surprising that UT would still have in stock such a common/popular ticket
> as that one from that long ago.
> 
> >> Did you ask what other "large" ticket they have that may offer a greater savings?


Unfortunately I only asked about 10-day flex date park hopper plus (since i'm trying to maximize savings) and was told they all have the 6/25/18 date. I'm not sure if that just means the 10-days or all of their multi-day tickets but i doubt it's the latter so i'll reach back out to them and see what they say


----------



## Hyperslurpie

Robo said:


> Yup. I carelessly read "*6*/25/2018" as "*October* 25, 2018."
> (So, ignore my previous post about the price list.)
> 
> But, beyond that, I find it surprising that UT would still have in stock such a common/popular ticket
> as that one from that long ago.
> 
> >> Did you ask what other "large" ticket they have that may offer a greater savings?





Hyperslurpie said:


> Unfortunately I only asked about 10-day flex date park hopper plus (since i'm trying to maximize savings) and was told they all have the 6/25/18 date. I'm not sure if that just means the 10-days or all of their multi-day tickets but i doubt it's the latter so i'll reach back out to them and see what they say



I chatted with a second rep at UT who claimed that the 6/25/18 date given from the first rep was the date the physical tickets were created, not when the entitlements were added. Take that for what it's worth,  haha.


----------



## lanejudy

Hyperslurpie said:


> Just spoke with one of the Chat reps and was told the "10-Day Disney Flexible Date Ticket with Park Hopper® Option" ticket (which I found to have the best savings) were dated for 6/25/18.



i don’t think that’s right — there was no such animal as a “flexible date ticket” in June 2018.  Did you buy it fairly recently?  I’m almost positive UT is selling “current” stock tickets and have been for several months now.




Hyperslurpie said:


> I chatted with a second rep at UT who claimed that the 6/25/18 date given from the first rep was the date the physical tickets were created, not when the entitlements were added. Take that for what it's worth,  haha.


Maybe when the physical hard ticket was produced?  Not the “value” date of the ticket.

enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Hyperslurpie

lanejudy said:


> i don’t think that’s right — there was no such animal as a “flexible date ticket” in June 2018.  Did you buy it fairly recently?  I’m almost positive UT is selling “current” stock tickets and have been for several months now.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe when the physical hard ticket was produced?  Not the “value” date of the ticket.
> 
> enjoy your vacation!


Yeah I'm inclined to believe the 6/25/18 date was when the physical ticket was produced but has no value. I haven't made any purchases yet but i've had both good and bad experiences with bridging so I just want to make sure I'm doing my due diligence this time, ha.


----------



## AngiTN

lanejudy said:


> I think expired tickets can only be upgraded in-person.  Therefore upgrading to the Flexible dates in January should allow you to more easily upgrade again to the AP renewal in June.  The ultimate price shouldn't matter, as the cost of the upgrade to Flexible would then be included in the credit you receive towards the AP renewal -- as long as the cost for flexible doesn't put your ticket value higher than the AP cost (which I'm sure it won't for a 2-day ticket).
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


I'd only be renewing in person anyway, so that doesn't matter.
I was hoping to avoid paying for the Flex option during our January trip. As long as I *can* upgrade the ticket in June


----------



## Beachmom0317

Hi everyone! We have midday tickets this year and I know it says fast passes before 12pm will not be honored. If I make a fast pass for 11:30-12:30 will that be honored? Then I just use it once I’m in the park after 12. Thanks!


----------



## snuggly duckling

Robo said:


> 1. Nope.
> 2. Their value will be the price of the same kind of tickets as if you bought them as  stand-alone tickets from Disney on-line.
> 3. No difference.
> 4. Regardless, TICKETS would not be "discounted" due to "free dining," anyway.
> It's the DINING that's "discounted" (so to speak.)
> 5. It is not your fault. It is the very sad state of (LACK of) adequate training for CMs.
> Unfortunately, too many ill-trained CMs think they are "saving Disney money" by making up "rules" that simply do not exist.
> Have a great trip!



Thanks Robo!  That's what I thought!  Of course the rotten CM I dealt with last year insisted it was not how it worked, as did the "manager".  I am already dreading the conversation again this year.  I think I am going to try the Disney Springs Guest Relations, hoping maybe it will be easier to have a rational conversation there.  Regardless, I will do my best not to let whatever happens impact our trip.  Thanks again!!


----------



## Robo

snuggly duckling said:


> Thanks Robo!  That's what I thought!  Of course the rotten CM I dealt with last year insisted it was not how it worked, as did the "manager".  I am already dreading the conversation again this year.  I think I am going to try the Disney Springs Guest Relations, hoping maybe it will be easier to have a rational conversation there.  Regardless, I will do my best not to let whatever happens impact our trip.  Thanks again!!


Ticket upgrades at Disney Springs are now handled at the Disney Springs "Ticket Center" (separate from the Disney Springs Welcome Center/Guest Relations.)


----------



## lanejudy

AngiTN said:


> I'd only be renewing in person anyway, so that doesn't matter.
> I was hoping to avoid paying for the Flex option during our January trip. As long as I *can* upgrade the ticket in June



You're good.  Yes, unused expired tickets can be upgraded in-person.  Just be sure to have your APs prioritized so these don't get used in January.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## appledown

Thanks so much for helping this newbie with my ticket bridging questions.  I have one more.  Here's the scenario:

I'm planning a trip for mid-February and was planning to upgrade to an AP then
I now have an opportunity to go for a day or two in early January
The best bang for my buck comes if I buy an 8-10 day ticket for my January dates and bridge then
Here's my question: my FP+ date for February is December 22nd.  If I only have tickets for my January trip at that point, will I be able to get my FP+ for the February trip? Or will I need to have flexible date tickets?


----------



## siren0119

Robo said:


> Ticket upgrades at Disney Springs are now handled at the Disney Springs "Ticket Center" (separate from the Disney Springs Welcome Center/Guest Relations.)


Is that relatively new? When we were there in August, we were able to change the day of a one day ticket (and pay the increased price difference) right at the GR welcome center.


----------



## AngiTN

lanejudy said:


> You're good.  Yes, unused expired tickets can be upgraded in-person.  Just be sure to have your APs prioritized so these don't get used in January.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


Learned that lesson. Will move them to a different person as soon as we check in and they are released from the package.


----------



## snuggly duckling

Robo said:


> Ticket upgrades at Disney Springs are now handled at the Disney Springs "Ticket Center" (separate from the Disney Springs Welcome Center/Guest Relations.)



Good to know!  We don't usually spend much time at Springs but we will be there to see the new Star Wars and probably do the VOID too.  Thanks again!!


----------



## Robo

siren0119 said:


> Is that relatively new?


Yes.


----------



## Robo

appledown said:


> Thanks so much for helping this newbie with my ticket bridging questions.  I have one more.  Here's the scenario:
> 
> I'm planning a trip for mid-February and was planning to upgrade to an AP then
> I now have an opportunity to go for a day or two in early January
> The best bang for my buck comes if I buy an 8-10 day ticket for my January dates and bridge then
> Here's my question: my FP+ date for February is December 22nd.
> 
> If I only have tickets for my January trip at that point,
> 1. will I be able to get my FP+ for the February trip?
> 2. Or will I need to have flexible date tickets?


1. Nope.
2. I don't think having flexible date tickets would allow booking for dates that far apart.
A ticket that was first used in early Jan. could not then ALSO book advance FPs in mid-Feb. (as a 10-day ticket first used in early January would "expire" 14 days after first use.)
I realize that you would not actually still be using the original ticket in Feb., but MDX has no way of "knowing" that.
Also, if you DID somehow upgrade to an AP (even before your Dec. 22 date) you would THEN only be allowed to advance-book a total of 7 FP because that's the maximum number if you have an AP.

Multiple trips taken relatively close together are not conducive to both economy of ticketing AND advance booking of multiple FP+.


----------



## DisneyMommy77

Hello, 

I need some help to make sure I am doing this right and thinking this through correctly....

We have annual passes that expire 12/21. (We will be at DW 12/18-1/6)

We will not be renewing our APs, except maybe mine so we can get the included discounts, parking, photos etc....

We would be purchasing 10 day tickets for everyone else for the remainder of our trip. However, I’m concerned if I buy 4 10 day tickets and one AP that when I do my FP+ that I will have problems. We are staying offsite so with the 10 day tickets I can book all 10 day FP+, but with the AP I can only book 7 days. I would not have FP+ for 3 days with the rest of my family.

Should I buy all 10 day tickets, get my FP+ reservations and then once I am there upgrade mine to a AP to avoid this problem?

Also, I remember getting something in the mail last time with a coupon for the  price of renewing my AP. I haven’t received anything yet. Can I use this discount still if I choose to buy a 10 day ticket and then upgrade to AP once there?

Thank you for any advice!


----------



## Robo

DisneyMommy77 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need some help to make sure I am doing this right and thinking this through correctly....
> 
> We have annual passes that expire 12/21. (We will be at DW 12/18-1/6)
> 
> We will not be renewing our APs, except maybe mine so we can get the included discounts, parking, photos etc....
> 
> We would be purchasing 10 day tickets for everyone else for the remainder of our trip.
> 1. However, I’m concerned if I buy 4 10 day tickets and one AP that when I do my FP+ that I will have problems. We are staying offsite so with the 10 day tickets I can book all 10 day FP+,
> 2. but with the AP I can only book 7 days. I would not have FP+ for 3 days with the rest of my family.
> 
> 3. Should I buy all 10 day tickets, get my FP+ reservations
> 4. and then once I am there upgrade mine to a AP to avoid this problem?
> 
> 5. Also, I remember getting something in the mail last time with a coupon for the  price of renewing my AP. I haven’t received anything yet.
> 6. Can I use this discount still if I choose to buy a 10 day ticket and then upgrade to AP once there?
> 
> Thank you for any advice!


1. Yes, you would.
2. Correct.
3. Sounds good.
4. Yup.
5. Yes. A renewal will save about 15% compared to buying a new full price AP.
6. Yes. Just tell the CM you want to renew your AP.  
(And, if it suits your needs, you can pick another "level" of AP and still get the discounted "renewal" price for that level of AP.)

Have a great trip!


----------



## DisneyMommy77

Thank you! One last question....where at Disney would I do this upgrade? Do the ticket booths at the TTC handle upgrades?


----------



## samantha3590

I’m currently booked in Beach Club villas for 6 nights (haven’t bought tickets yet since this is through renting DVC points.) We found a good rate for Coronado Springs and are thinking about adding 2 days to the beginning of our trip there. My question is..if we book Coronado, can I add the 8 day park hopper onto this resort stay even though it’s only 2 nights? How will this affect my fast passes with changing resorts on day 3? Will I have 2 fast pass days? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robo

DisneyMommy77 said:


> Thank you! One last question....where at Disney would I do this upgrade? Do the ticket booths at the TTC handle upgrades?


Yes.
Any ticket booth or Guest Relations at WDW... 
which can be found just outside the gates of any WDW theme park or water park, or at TTC, or at Epcot's International Gateway, or at Disney Springs' Ticket Center. Also at inside-the-parks' Guest Relations or at the Liberty Square Ticket Center in MK.


----------



## Robo

samantha3590 said:


> I’m currently booked in Beach Club villas for 6 nights (haven’t bought tickets yet since this is through renting DVC points.) We found a good rate for Coronado Springs and are thinking about adding 2 days to the beginning of our trip there. My question is..
> 1. if we book Coronado, can I add the 8 day park hopper onto this resort stay even though it’s only 2 nights?
> 2. How will this affect my fast passes with changing resorts on day 3?
> 3. Will I have 2 fast pass days? Thanks in advance!


1. Yes. You certainly CAN buy any length ticket available regardless of your resort stay, but there is no real NEED to buy tickets as part of a resort stay.
You can buy tickets from any legitimate source (and connect them to your MyDisneyExperience account) and still book advance FPs.
2. Not at all.
Resort stays only affect the number of days in advance that you can first book FPs, 
and your length of stay can affect the number of days that a shorter length package tickets' as yet unused days remain valid for use.


----------



## jjwags23

Question.  Has anyone used VisitOrlando to buy park tickets?  I'm not seeing alot of info when I search on here about this 3rd party site.  I have used Undercover Tourist a couple times but wondering about this site since they have 10% off right now.  Thanks.


----------



## DavidNYC

Have some credit card points I'm considering using at Undercover Tourist if they have some good Black Friday prices.  These would be for the most heavily discounted ticket with the intention of upgrading to an AP when I'm ready to use.  A few questions (which I feel like I should know but I still get so confused due to all the changes).

1.  Is the old "you have to use the ticket once before you upgrade to get it bridged" completely irrelevant now?
2.  If I buy a discounted ticket and want to upgrade to a silver pass, it seems like upgrading now even if I won't activate now is better since passes are immune from future price increases while date based tickets are not.  Right?
3.  And confirming that I can upgrade a ticket at Guest Services to an AP and keep it in MDE without activating it, correct?  (Any issue with having both an active pass and an non-active pass attached to MDE at the same time?)
4.  And finally - unless they change the system from what it is now, the price credit I should get for my ticket whenever I ultimately upgrade would be the full online price of that ticket on the day I purchase it and not the full online price on the day I upgrade if there was a price increase. Correct?  (Or is there a way for them to bridge it to the full current price of the ticket).

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

DavidNYC said:


> Have some credit card points I'm considering using at Undercover Tourist if they have some good Black Friday prices.  These would be for the most heavily discounted ticket with the intention of upgrading to an AP when I'm ready to use.  A few questions (which I feel like I should know but I still get so confused due to all the changes).
> 
> 1.  Is the old "you have to use the ticket once before you upgrade to get it bridged" completely irrelevant now?
> 2.  If I buy a discounted ticket and want to upgrade to a silver pass, it seems like upgrading now even if I won't activate now is better since passes are immune from future price increases while date based tickets are not.  Right?
> 3.  And confirming that I can upgrade a ticket at Guest Services to an AP and keep it in MDE without activating it, correct?  (Any issue with having both an active pass and an non-active pass attached to MDE at the same time?)
> 4.  And finally - unless they change the system from what it is now, the price credit I should get for my ticket whenever I ultimately upgrade would be the full online price of that ticket on the day I purchase it
> 5. and not the full online price on the day I upgrade if there was a price increase. Correct?
> 6.  (Or is there a way for them to bridge it to the full current price of the ticket).
> 
> Thanks!


1.  Not needed. 
2. Right. 
3. Yes. Upgrade to an AP “certificate.”  
But only if you do not use any of the ticket from which you are upgrading.
4. Yup.
5. Yes. 
6. Not how it works.


----------



## DavidNYC

Robo said:


> 1.  Not needed.
> 2. Right.
> 3. Yes. Upgrade to an AP “certificate.”
> But only if you do not use any of the ticket from which you are upgrading.
> 4. Yup.
> 5. Yes.
> 6. Not how it works.



Thanks so much.  I think I finally have this down - it's actually simpler than the old way in many respects particularly with how they now bridge.  I keep worrying it's more complicated than I think it is!


----------



## DIS_MERI

AngiTN said:


> I'd only be renewing in person anyway, so that doesn't matter.
> I was hoping to avoid paying for the Flex option during our January trip. As long as I *can* upgrade the ticket in June



Have you considered going in January and using your ticket towards an AP voucher or AP renewal voucher (as applicable)? You will spend more in January but have your price locked and the voucher in your MDE so all you have to do is swing by and activate it.  You will also know your price and be immune to any AP increases between now and then (and as a bonus, the ticket wouldn’t accidentally be used).


----------



## AngiTN

DIS_MERI said:


> Have you considered going in January and using your ticket towards an AP voucher or AP renewal voucher (as applicable)? You will spend more in January but have your price locked and the voucher in your MDE so all you have to do is swing by and activate it.  You will also know your price and be immune to any AP increases between now and then (and as a bonus, the ticket wouldn’t accidentally be used).


I can look in to an AP renewal voucher. Thanks


----------



## cruella23

If I purchase tickets through Undercover Tourist and end up needing to change the date of my trip, can I adjust them once they are linked to MDE?


----------



## Robo

cruella23 said:


> If I purchase tickets through Undercover Tourist and end up needing to change the date of my trip, can I adjust them once they are linked to MDE?


Yes.


----------



## Hyperslurpie

If I don’t get the expected bridge price how soon again can I try at a different Guest Relations window? Do they keep record of visits to Guest Relations??


----------



## Robo

Hyperslurpie said:


> 1. If I don’t get the expected bridge price how soon again can I try at a different Guest Relations window?
> 2. Do they keep record of visits to Guest Relations??


1. As soon as you like. 
(However, I would pick an entire different LOCATION from the first one... not just "the window next door.")
2. They absolutely CAN do that.


----------



## Hyperslurpie

Robo said:


> 1. As soon as you like.
> (However, I would pick an entire different LOCATION from the first one... not just "the window next door.")
> 2. They absolutely CAN do that.


Took 3 tries in 3 different locations but eventually got the upgrade! Thanks Robo!!


----------



## Robo

Hyperslurpie said:


> Took 3 tries in 3 different locations but eventually got the upgrade! Thanks Robo!!


Glad to hear that you were successful! 

(So sorry that it took 3 tries.)


----------



## katallo

We are waiting to see if they offer the midday tickets for January but have a question.  Do you now have to enter a start day when you purchase or is the start day when you begin using the tickets?  Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

katallo said:


> We are waiting to see if they offer the midday tickets for January but have a question.  Do you now have to enter a start day when you purchase or is the start day when you begin using the tickets?  Thanks


You can check the WDW Ticket site to see you Select the Ticket and a Start Date:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/admission/tickets/mid-day-magic-tickets/


----------



## bakerworld

jjwags23 said:


> Question.  Has anyone used VisitOrlando to buy park tickets?  I'm not seeing alot of info when I search on here about this 3rd party site.  I have used Undercover Tourist a couple times but wondering about this site since they have 10% off right now.  Thanks.


Just bought tickets this AM - Saved around $130 over UT - UT has better 5 and 6D ticket prices.


----------



## lorilori

Is it possible to change the start date of my Mid Day Magic tickets? I need to move them up one day and pay the price difference but the only option online MDE or on my phone is to Reassign them. Thank you!


----------



## DisneyHomework

Hi there,
I don’t know where to post this.  We fly in on 12/28 with stand alone tickets starting on 12/29.  We plan to upgrade to annual passes.  I would like to not activate the passes until the 29th (vs the 28th) when we start going to parks.  Can I still go to guest services on the 28th (was thinking at Disney springs) while we have downtime, or will that start my year on the 28th?  The extra day is intentional to allow for a longer trip next year on the same pass, so don’t want to inadvertently activate early, but would love to handle the transaction during our travel day if possible.  Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisneyHomework said:


> Hi there,
> I don’t know where to post this.  We fly in on 12/28 with stand alone tickets starting on 12/29.  We plan to upgrade to annual passes.  I would like to not activate the passes until the 29th (vs the 28th) when we start going to parks.  Can I still go to guest services on the 28th (was thinking at Disney springs) while we have downtime, or will that start my year on the 28th?  The extra day is intentional to allow for a longer trip next year on the same pass, so don’t want to inadvertently activate early, but would love to handle the transaction during our travel day if possible.  Thanks!


Moved you to the Ticket and Upgrade Sticky. Your AP will become active on the first day of use - when you enter your first park on the 29th.


----------



## DisneyHomework

hiroMYhero said:


> Moved you to the Ticket and Upgrade Sticky. Your AP will become active on the first day of use - when you enter your first park on the 29th.


Thank you!


----------



## scrappinginontario

DisneyHomework said:


> Hi there,
> I don’t know where to post this.  We fly in on 12/28 with stand alone tickets starting on 12/29.  We plan to upgrade to annual passes.  I would like to not activate the passes until the 29th (vs the 28th) when we start going to parks.  Can I still go to guest services on the 28th (was thinking at Disney springs) while we have downtime, or will that start my year on the 28th?  The extra day is intentional to allow for a longer trip next year on the same pass, so don’t want to inadvertently activate early, but would love to handle the transaction during our travel day if possible.  Thanks!


Just a quick note that next year is a leap year also so not sure if that will play into your 2020 dates?


----------



## Robo

scrappinginontario said:


> Just a quick note that next year is a leap year also so not sure if that will play into your 2020 dates?



An AP that is activated on Dec. 29, 2019 will be valid until the end of business on Dec. 29, 2020.
Which, yes, offers a potential of 367 days of use.
(For non-leap years, an AP offers a potential of 366 days of use.)


----------



## tlmadden73

Annual Pass question:

I have some old tickets (several days left on the old no-expiration tickets and some 5-day tickets with no expiration date). That I plan on using for future trips.

The problem is i bought these before my daughter was born .. so no tickets for her.

Now that she is 3, I am looking to get her a ticket for our next trip and trying to figure out the best option.

Is it possible for us to just get her an AP while the rest of us use our old tickets? I have heard if one person in the party has an AP, you can still take advantage of the AP perks, like Memory Maker, AP discounts, etc. Despite the increased costs, we enjoyed all the perks/savings we got from an AP, and feel it could pay for itself (and more) if we go on two trips within 12 months of each other. (Considering 2 sets of 4-day tickets for her would probably cost $800-900)).

Does that work if the AP holder is a preschooler? Since she is part of my MDE account, everything would just be together with the rest of my family, right? Will the shops accept her AP for discounts? (not like she has ID, which I was often asked to show when we had APs earlier this year).

I guess my cheapest option would be to just get her the 4-day 4-park ticket and just restrict the rest of us to that as well.


----------



## Robo

tlmadden73 said:


> Annual Pass question:
> 
> I have some old tickets (several days left on the old no-expiration tickets and some 5-day tickets with no expiration date). That I plan on using for future trips.
> 
> The problem is i bought these before my daughter was born .. so no tickets for her.
> 
> Now that she is 3, I am looking to get her a ticket for our next trip and trying to figure out the best option.
> 
> 1. Is it possible for us to just get her an AP while the rest of us use our old tickets?
> 2. I have heard if one person in the party has an AP, you can still take advantage of the AP perks, like Memory Maker, AP discounts, etc.
> 3. Despite the increased costs, we enjoyed all the perks/savings we got from an AP, and feel it could pay for itself (and more) if we go on two trips within 12 months of each other. (Considering 2 sets of 4-day tickets for her would probably cost $800-900)).
> 
> 4. Does that work if the AP holder is a preschooler?
> 5. Since she is part of my MDE account, everything would just be together with the rest of my family, right?
> 6. Will the shops accept her AP for discounts? (not like she has ID, which I was often asked to show when we had APs earlier this year).
> 
> 7. I guess my cheapest option would be to just get her the 4-day 4-park ticket and just restrict the rest of us to that as well.


1. Yes.
2. Yup.
3. Sounds right.
4. Sure. (There is no difference in cost between kids' and adults' APs, anyway.
5. Yup.
6. I never know exactly WHAT any individual CM will or won't do.
I suppose you could get her a legal state ID. (We have those where I live.)
7. Up to you.
Have fun!


----------



## tlmadden73

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yup.
> 3. Sounds right.
> 4. Sure. (There is no difference in cost between kids' and adults' APs, anyway.
> 5. Yup.
> 6. I never know exactly WHAT any individual CM will or won't do.
> I suppose you could get her a legal state ID. (We have those where I live.)
> 7. Up to you.
> Have fun!


Thanks .. now I just have to resist the urge to just get 3 other APs ... and kick the can on those no-expiration tickets even further down the line (we got them way back in 2014) ... I feel like hanging onto those 4 remaining days like they are gold.


----------



## Robo

tlmadden73 said:


> I feel like hanging onto those 4 remaining days like they are gold.


Agreed. They’ll only get more valuable over time!


----------



## tlmadden73

Robo said:


> Agreed. They’ll only get more valuable over time!


Ya .. hard to believe I paid a PREMIUM for those 10-day park hopper tickets to have the no-expiration tickets and now it will get me in the  parks for only $75/day .. which is a significant discount on current 1-5 day prices only five years later. 

If I hold onto these long enough, I will probably be going too WDW for half price . (WOW.. sadly, that day is here already .. for certain days (like Christmas week). 

I need to start using my sons tickets though .. he has 8 days left.(because he was under 3 for our first two trips with our no-expiration tickets... . but he is already 7 .. so I only technically have 2 more years to use his child ticket up.


----------



## CrabbyPatty

Sorry, I haven't read a lot of this thread, but what is the current thinking about the midday tickets?  Do we think they will be available in January, or end as expected on 12/15/19? 

Does any third-party ticket retailer usually have a good Black Friday sale on tickets?  Still need to get a 4-day PH for myself for January.

Also, is it fairly easy to transfer tickets to someone else?  I have a 4-day PH ticket from a package from several years ago which I didn't use since I had an AP at the time.  Would like to transfer those to my daughter for our upcoming January trip.  Do I just call Disney or can I do this online?


----------



## Robo

tlmadden73 said:


> I need to start using my sons tickets though .. he has 8 days left.(because he was under 3 for our first two trips with our no-expiration tickets... . but he is already 7 .. so I only technically have 2 more years to use his child ticket up.


Nope.
He can use his original ticket days (at no additional charge) no matter how old he is.
If he has significantly "aged out" of a child's ticket (say he has turned 14 or so, or even older) by the time he is ready to use any of the remaining days, he can go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations and have the remaining "days" converted to an adult ticket with the same assets (including non-expiration) as the original ticket.

Disney does not penalize kids for getting older.


----------



## Tass

I tried reading through this thread for an answer, but didn't find it.  Unfortunately, DH and I just might have to cancel our trip next week.   We have 4-day mid-day magic tickets that I understand will expire if not used by December 15.  What happens after they expire, are we just out of luck? Or can we use the value of those tickets to buy future tickets?  We bought the tickets from UT and added them to our MDE.  We don't have physical tickets.

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Tass said:


> I tried reading through this thread for an answer, but didn't find it.  Unfortunately, DH and I just might have to cancel our trip next week.   We have 4-day mid-day magic tickets that I understand will expire if not used by December 15.
> What happens after they expire,
> 1. are we just out of luck?
> 2. Or can we use the value of those tickets to buy future tickets?
> 3. We bought the tickets from UT and added them to our MDE.  We don't have physical tickets.


1. Nope.
2. Yes.
3. OK. They (their value) will "stay safe" in your MDX account.


----------



## MimiOfTwo

I have a 3 day ticket I can’t upgrade until I get to the park.  I need a 5 day. I’m holding Fastpass with a 7 day non expiring that I want to move off once I have enough days. Will my Fastpass hold?


----------



## Robo

MimiOfTwo said:


> I have a 3 day ticket I can’t upgrade until I get to the park.  I need a 5 day.
> 1. I’m holding Fastpass with a 7 day non expiring that I want to move off once I have enough days.
> 2. Will my Fastpass hold?


1. OK.
2. If you upgrade your 3-day ticket to 5-day ticket before you "move off" the 7-day ticket...
Yes. Your FPs will remain just fine.


----------



## Tass

Robo said:


> 1. Nope.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. OK. They (their value) will "stay safe" in your MDX account.



Thanks for your help.  One more question, do we have to purchase the new tickets in person? Are we able to book fastpasses before the rescheduled trip or not until we purchase the new tickets onsite?


----------



## Robo

Tass said:


> Thanks for your help.  One more question,
> 1. do we have to purchase the new tickets in person?
> 2. Are we able to book fastpasses before the rescheduled trip or not until we purchase the new tickets onsite?


1. We don't know, for sure, but that seems likely. (But things change over time.)
2. You must have currently valid (at that time) tickets ahead of your trip in order to book advance FPs.


----------



## MimiOfTwo

Robo said:


> 1. OK.
> 2. If you upgrade your 3-day ticket to 5-day ticket before you "move off" the 7-day ticket...
> Yes. Your FPs will remain just fine.


It looks like it will cost roughly the same to upgrade the 3 to a 5 as it would to just purchase another ticket online with 2 days. I called and asked if I have a 3 day and bought a 2 if it would hold all 5 days of fp. The CM said yes but I thought I’d read somewhere it would only recognize one ticket. All this wouldn’t be such an issue but we land late and have an early CRT to get to. My fear is there will be a long delay trying to add on the extra 2 days & I’ll have issue getting the 7 day moved. If I can just buy a 2 day online & add it it’d be worth it to avoid the hassle. The 3 day was bought March 2018 and expires 1/14/20. No date restriction other than that. If I bought a 2 day date based do you think it would recognize both tickets and not drop off the Fastpass?


----------



## Robo

MimiOfTwo said:


> 1. It looks like it will cost roughly the same to upgrade the 3 to a 5 as it would to just purchase another ticket online with 2 days.
> 2. I called and asked if I have a 3 day and bought a 2 if it would hold all 5 days of fp.
> 3. The CM said yes
> 4. but I thought I’d read somewhere it would only recognize one ticket.
> All this wouldn’t be such an issue but we land late and have an early CRT to get to.
> 5. My fear is there will be a long delay trying to add on the extra 2 days & I’ll have issue getting the 7 day moved.
> 6. If I can just buy a 2 day online & add it it’d be worth it to avoid the hassle. The 3 day was bought March 2018 and expires 1/14/20. No date restriction other than that.
> 7. If I bought a 2 day date based do you think it would recognize both tickets and not drop off the Fastpass?


1. With "short" tickets, that can seem to be true.
--------------------------------------------------------
HOWEVER:
3-day Base, "typical date" $383.
2-day Base, "typical date" $269
Both tickets, Combined *$652*.
BUT: 
5-day Base, "typical date" *$485*.
You could be paying about $170 TOO MUCH
--------------------------------------------------------
2. Yes, it will.
3. Correct.
4. Not true.
Guests can have (and use) as many tickets as they like.
5. Anything is possible. But, you are really fearing a lot of worst-case situations.
6. If that's what you want to do, you certainly CAN do it. But, it will COST you.
7. Yes.
Now, try to relax and get ready to enjoy your upcoming WDW vacation!


----------



## MimiOfTwo

Robo said:


> 1. With "short" tickets, that can seem to be true.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> HOWEVER:
> 3-day Base, "typical date" $383.
> 2-day Base, "typical date" $269
> Both tickets, Combined *$652*.
> BUT:
> 5-day Base, "typical date" *$485*.
> You could be paying about $170 TOO MUCH
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 2. Yes, it will.
> 3. Correct.
> 4. Not true.
> Guests can have (and use) as many tickets as they like.
> 5. Anything is possible. But, you are really fearing a lot of worst-case situations.
> 6. If that's what you want to do, you certainly CAN do it. But, it will COST you.
> 7. Yes.
> Now, try to relax and get ready to enjoy your upcoming WDW vacation!


Thanks Robo! I paid 278 for the ticket from UT. Will I get that price for it when using it to upgrade? Sorry for all the questions. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## tlmadden73

Robo said:


> Nope.
> He can use his original ticket days (at no additional charge) no matter how old he is.
> If he has significantly "aged out" of a child's ticket (say he has turned 14 or so, or even older) by the time he is ready to use any of the remaining days, he can go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations and have the remaining "days" converted to an adult ticket with the same assets (including non-expiration) as the original ticket.
> 
> Disney does not penalize kids for getting older.


oh wow. Glad I mentioned that.  I did not know that. All the more reason to maybe hang onto those for a while. 

How does that work for an old, normal MYW 5-day ticket (that was bought when tickets had no expiration dates). I also bought 2 adult and 1 child 5-day tickets (no hopper) right when they announced tickets would start having expiration dates. 

Those tickets havent been attached to our MDE account yet. Since those tickets need to be used in one trip, do I need to use those tickets before he turns 10? or does the same Magic apply for those tickets as they were purchased when he was a child? I can always use that ticket in the future for my daughter (since I have 7 years before she turns 10. 

 I had my kids way too late   I totally would have stocked up on those no-expiration tickets back in 2014 if I had known they would have gotten rid of them and raised prices SO much. I just couldnt justify spending thousands of dollars on future tickets, even though, in hindsight, it would have saved me thousands of dollars.


----------



## DisneyMommy77

Good Morning, 
I’m back again with more questions. So, we renewed our APs that expire 12/20. I was able to get FP + for 12/18, 12/19, 12/20 and with my new AP I got FP+ for 12/21, 12/23, 12/24 and 12/25. We will be at a Disney until 1/6, so I was hoping to get 7 FP+ days with new AP. However, this morning I couldn’t get anymore. I called and they said it is 7 total (staying offsite) with both passes combined. I guess I assumed incorrectly that it was 7 FP+ days per pass. It seems like I would have been better off saving money and buying 10 day tickets.

Does this all sound correct?

 I still get to go to Disney for Christmas, so really I can’t complain, but I am a little bummed this morning to not get FP+ at 30 day mark for the busiest week of the year.


----------



## JJ2017

My daughter is dancing in Disney and we will be purchasing her and my sons ticket through the group.  4 day park hopper is $439.  Do we think (or not think) these can be upgraded to an AP?


----------



## Robo

tlmadden73 said:


> oh wow. Glad I mentioned that.  I did not know that. All the more reason to maybe hang onto those for a while.
> 
> How does that work for an old, normal MYW 5-day ticket (that was bought when tickets had no expiration dates). I also bought 2 adult and 1 child 5-day tickets (no hopper) right when they announced tickets would start having expiration dates.
> 
> Those tickets havent been attached to our MDE account yet. Since those tickets need to be used in one trip, do I need to use those tickets before he turns 10? or does the same Magic apply for those tickets as they were purchased when he was a child? I can always use that ticket in the future for my daughter (since I have 7 years before she turns 10.
> 
> I had my kids way too late   I totally would have stocked up on those no-expiration tickets back in 2014 if I had known they would have gotten rid of them and raised prices SO much. I just couldnt justify spending thousands of dollars on future tickets, even though, in hindsight, it would have saved me thousands of dollars.



In order for a child's ticket to be upgraded to adult *at no charge *(as I described in my previous post to you,) that ticket must have been partially USED by that child while still under 10 years of age.

In order for a *never-used* child's ticket to finally be used by an adult-aged guest, that ticket must upgraded to a current adult ticket (subject to the current rules of upgrading. $$


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> My daughter is dancing in Disney and we will be purchasing her and my sons ticket through the group.  4 day park hopper is $439.  Do we think (or not think) these can be upgraded to an AP?


I'm going to GUESS that it can be upgraded. I'm never sure, as price guests pay on these "special tickets" can be sometimes affected by the "deals" some groups make with Disney. (Or vice-versa.)

If that, in fact, is possible to do, in the upgrade transaction, you would only be allowed the amount the group organizers arranged to pay Disney for the ticket.


----------



## Robo

DisneyMommy77 said:


> Good Morning,
> I’m back again with more questions. So, we renewed our APs that expire 12/20. I was able to get FP + for 12/18, 12/19, 12/20 and with my new AP I got FP+ for 12/21, 12/23, 12/24 and 12/25. We will be at a Disney until 1/6, so I was hoping to get 7 FP+ days with new AP. However, this morning I couldn’t get anymore. I called and they said it is 7 total (staying offsite) with both passes combined.
> 1. I guess I assumed incorrectly that it was 7 FP+ days per pass.
> 2. It seems like I would have been better off saving money and buying 10 day tickets.
> 3. Does this all sound correct?


1. You don't have two APs.
A "renewed" AP is still only *one* AP... that has been "extended" by a year.
(That's why you get a special renewal price.)
2. That logic escapes me, if you intend on making additional trips next year.
(Which would seem likely since you renewed your AP.)
3. Yes. See #1.

If you had not already renewed your current AP, there would have been a way to do what you want... so you would have been able to book a greater number of FP days to cover both parts of your trip. That option would have cost about 15% more than you paid for the AP renewal, but it would still have given you a full AP for next year.


----------



## JBeaty0507

I realize that it isn't necessary to use a day on your ticket before upgrading to an annual pass in order to get price bridging.  However, is it okay if you go ahead and use a day before you upgrade to an annual pass?  Also, we will have some friends with us who will be adding an extra day to their tickets.  Can they also go in the parks for a day before we go through the guest relations hassle.  We'd just like to hit the ground running on our first day


----------



## hiroMYhero

JBeaty0507 said:


> I realize that it isn't necessary to use a day on your ticket before upgrading to an annual pass in order to get price bridging.  However, is it okay if you go ahead and use a day before you upgrade to an annual pass?  Also, we will have some friends with us who will be adding an extra day to their tickets.  Can they also go in the parks for a day before we go through the guest relations hassle.  We'd just like to hit the ground running on our first day


Yes to both questions. For your friends, the sooner they add the extra day, the sooner they can book FPs for that day.


----------



## Robo

MimiOfTwo said:


> Thanks Robo! I paid 278 for the ticket from UT. Will I get that price for it when using it to upgrade? Sorry for all the questions. I really appreciate your help.


You will get MORE than that.
It doesn't matter what you paid UT for the ticket.
It only matters what was the price on-line from Disney when your ticket was created.

See Post #6 in the thread on which we are now posting to determine what your upgrade cost will be.


----------



## Raya

We have two mid-day magic park hopper tickets. Our flight just got changed so we'll have until 3:30 on our last day. Should we buy a single day ticket on it's own or upgrade our mid-day magic park hoppers to be all day tickets? We could (in theory) get to the parks before noon on the other days of our vacation, but it's highly unlikely given who we are.


----------



## tlmadden73

Robo said:


> In order for a child's ticket to be upgraded to adult *at no charge *(as I described in my previous post to you,) that ticket must have been partially USED by that child while still under 10 years of age.
> 
> In order for a *never-used* child's ticket to finally be used by an adult-aged guest, that ticket must upgraded to a current adult ticket (subject to the current rules of upgrading. $$


Thanks .. so it sounds like I will just give that 5-day ticket to my daughter then if I decide to use that ticket AFTER my son turns 10.

This is what I have stashed away from purchases made in 2014-2015.
Me - 4 days left on 10-day hopper non-exipiring ticket, 5-day MYW (non-hopper)
Wife - 4 days left on 10-day hopper non-exipiring ticket, 5-day MYW (non-hopper)
Son - 8 days left on 10-day hopper non-expiring ticket, Child's 5-day MYW (non-hopper)
Daughter -No tickets

Basically, I have enough tickets for 2 trips (4 days and 5 days), thus the reason of thinking getting my daughter an AP .. and just going on those 2 trips in a 12 month period. 

I just need to figure out when I would want to start those two trips in 2020 (in order to try and "catch" the opening of as many new rides as possible).


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Buying tickets for an upcoming trip. Not sure how much of this info matters but here’s everything: We have 2 rooms booked with 2 reservation numbers, my family in one and my parents and brother in the other. DH and I have APs but everyone else needs tickets. We’re Canadian and buying the discounted tickets. I do all the planning but my parents both have MDE accounts.

Are we okay to buy the tickets in one transaction or should we do my kids in one and my parents/brother in another purchased signed into one of their accounts? I just don’t want to screw anything up because of the two reservations.


----------



## Robo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Buying tickets for an upcoming trip. Not sure how much of this info matters but here’s everything: We have 2 rooms booked with 2 reservation numbers, my family in one and my parents and brother in the other. DH and I have APs but everyone else needs tickets. We’re Canadian and buying the discounted tickets. I do all the planning but my parents both have MDE accounts.
> 
> 1. Are we okay to buy the tickets in one transaction
> 2. or should we do my kids in one and my parents/brother in another purchased signed into one of their accounts? I just don’t want to screw anything up because of the two reservations.


1. Yup.
2. You can if you like, but you don’t need to.


----------



## smile145

I read the intro section which states that if I have tickets as part of a resort package that I must use the days between my check in and my check out date.  What I  don’t understand is in booking my package, I have the option to buy a longer ticket.  Specifically I am booking a 6 night resort package with tickets and dining plan.  I can choose between a 1 day and 10 day ticket.  Why does it allow me to buy a 10 day ticket if the days have to be used between my check in and check out (which won’t be 10 days long)?  Is it still true I can’t use the remaining days after check out as long as it’s within 14 days of the 1st day I used the ticket?


----------



## Robo

smile145 said:


> 1. I read the intro section which states that if I have tickets as part of a resort package that I must use the days between my check in and my check out date.
> What I  don’t understand is in booking my package, I have the option to buy a longer ticket.
> Specifically I am booking a 6 night resort package with tickets and dining plan.
> 2. I can choose between a 1 day and 10 day ticket.
> 3. Why does it allow me to buy a 10 day ticket if the days have to be used between my check in and check out (which won’t be 10 days long)?
> 4.  Is it still true I can’t use the remaining days after check out
> 5. as long as it’s within 14 days of the 1st day I used the ticket?


1. Not necessarily the case.
2. Yup.
3. It's not true.
4. That never has been true.
5. For a 10-day ticket, that is correct, even if your resort stay is less than that length.

-------------------------------
Below is a re-paste from Post #2 of the thread on which we are now posting.
-------------------------------
*Ticket Duration Valid Use Period*
 1-Day Ticket valid one day on the date selected (Next day can be used for “+ Option” with a PH+ ticket)
2-Day Ticket Any 2 days within 4 days beginning on start date (5 days with PH+)
3-Day Ticket Any 3 days within 5 days beginning on the start date (6 days with PH+)
4-Day Ticket Any 4 days within 7 days beginning on thestart date (8 days with PH+)
5-Day Ticket Any 5 days within 8 days beginning on the start date (9 days with PH+)
6-Day Ticket Any 6 days within 9 days beginning on the start date (10 days with PH+)
7-Day Ticket Any 7 days within 10 days beginning on the start date (11 days with PH+)
8-Day Ticket Any 8 days within 12 days beginning on the start date (13 days with PH+)
9-Day Ticket Any 9 days within 13 days beginning on the start date (14 days with PH+)
10-Day Ticket Any 10 days within 14 days beginning on the start date (15 days with PH+)

For example, a 6-day base ticket with a start date of November 1 is valid any 6 days from November 1 to November 9.

*Regarding Tickets purchased in a hotel + tickets package - info posted by *@GillianP1301:

Date-based tickets purchased as part of a *Walt Disney Travel Company* room and ticket package will have one of the following valid use periods (whichever is longer):
(i) the same valid use period described above, *OR*

(ii) a valid use period beginning on the package resort arrival date and ending on the package resort check-out date.

For example, a Guest who purchases a *Walt Disney Travel Company* package with a 3-Day base ticket and a resort length of stay of 6 nights with an arrival date of Nov. 1; ticket is valid any 3 days from Nov, 1 – Nov. 7.
-------------------------------

You need pay attention to the following part of that info:

Date-based tickets purchased as part of a *Walt Disney Travel Company* room and ticket package will have one of the following valid use periods 
(whichever is longer):
(i) the same valid use period described above, OR

(ii) a valid use period beginning on the package resort arrival date and ending on the package resort check-out date.


----------



## ksromack

Robo said:


> -------------------------------
> 
> You need pay attention to the following part of that info:
> 
> Date-based tickets purchased as part of a *Walt Disney Travel Company* room and ticket package will have one of the following valid use periods
> (whichever is longer):
> (i) the same valid use period described above, OR
> 
> (ii) a valid use period beginning on the package resort arrival date and ending on the package resort check-out date.


Wait, I don't understand the above.  Maybe I haven't had enough coffee this morning!  I'm not the OP but had a ticket question and in the past I have read through this entire thread at one point.  For my question, we have a 4 night MYW package purchased via WDW with free dining.  Our first 4 nights are with the package and include tickets.  I added days on to our package because after the first 4 nights we are moving to Copper Creek for an additional 2 nights stay.  We will use our tickets on arrival day and the following 5 days.  I was able to make fast passes at 60+ days out just fine.  
1.  Using our tickets above will all go as planned, right?  
2.  I'm trying to figure out if upgrading MY tickets to an AP will be cost effective in the off chance we return next year for a short trip.  
3. How can I figure out what the value is for MY ticket alone....just go to the WDW website and calculate what my ticket would cost if I purchased today? Does that price include tax?
4.  We are DVC so I would get the Gold AP for DVC members.  We had APs which expired October 2019 so a "renewal" is out of the question at this point, right?
5. Whole purpose of my upgrading would be to get the Memory Maker which looks to be $169 (includes tax)? if I added it to my existing trip.  Buying a "gold" pass is $699 plus tax = $744.44
6. Obviously I would just subtract the two to see if I would at least break even by upgrading to AP, especially considering the additional perks/discounts.


----------



## Robo

ksromack said:


> Wait, I don't understand the above.  Maybe I haven't had enough coffee this morning!  I'm not the OP but had a ticket question and in the past I have read through this entire thread at one point.  For my question, we have a 4 night MYW package purchased via WDW with free dining.  Our first 4 nights are with the package and include tickets.  I added days on to our package because after the first 4 nights we are moving to Copper Creek for an additional 2 nights stay.
> A. We will use our tickets on arrival day and the following 5 days.  I was able to make fast passes at 60+ days out just fine.
> 1.  Using our tickets above will all go as planned, right?
> 2.  I'm trying to figure out if upgrading MY tickets to an AP will be cost effective in the off chance we return next year for a short trip.
> 3a. How can I figure out what the value is for MY ticket alone....
> 3b. just go to the WDW website and calculate what my ticket would cost if I purchased today?
> 3c. Does that price include tax?
> 4a.  We are DVC so I would get the Gold AP for DVC members.
> 4b. We had APs which expired October 2019 so a "renewal" is out of the question at this point, right?
> 5. Whole purpose of my upgrading would be to get the Memory Maker which looks to be $169 (includes tax)? if I added it to my existing trip.
> 5b. Buying a "gold" pass is $699 plus tax = $744.44
> 6. Obviously I would just subtract the two to see if I would at least break even by upgrading to AP, especially considering the additional perks/discounts.


A. Do your tickets just have 4 "days," total?
If so...
1. You can use a 4 day ticket over the course of 7 days, beginning on the first day that you USE the ticket.
2. Up to you.
3a. If you *booked* your package within the last 6-8 months...
3b. Yes.
3c. Yes, include tax.
4a. OK.
4b. Right.
5a. If that's the current price, then yes. (I don't keep a running list of current prices.)
5b. If that's the current listed price, then yes.
6. Yup.


----------



## Muhlenberg

Questions regarding the 4-day magic ticket.  I know the basics, but if I purchase this ticket, can it be upgraded to a base ticket later at the park?  Also, if, for some reason, we need to reschedule our trip (April 2020), can the ticket dates be changed (but used before 9/30/20), paying any increase in price?


----------



## Robo

Muhlenberg said:


> Questions regarding the 4-day magic ticket.  I know the basics, but if I purchase this ticket,
> 1. can it be upgraded to a base ticket later at the park?  Also, if, for some reason, we need to reschedule our trip (April 2020),
> 2. can the ticket dates be changed (but used before 9/30/20), paying any increase in price?


1. Yes.
2. If 9/30/20 is the end of the 4-day Magic program, then yes.
(Even if the tickets expire, their value can be used toward the purchase of new, current tickets.)


----------



## Muhlenberg

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. If 9/30/20 is the end of the 4-day Magic program, then yes.
> (Even if the tickets expire, their value can be used toward the purchase of new, current tickets.)


Thank you very much!  That eases my reservations about it.


----------



## ksromack

A. Do your tickets just have 4 "days," total? *No, it's a 4 night package but I upgraded our tickets to a 6 day ticket because we are staying 2 extra nights using DVC points AFTER our package*
If so...
1. You can use a 4 day ticket over the course of 7 days, beginning on the first day that you USE the ticket.
2. Up to you.
3a. If you *booked* your package within the last 6-8 months..*.**I booked the package as a bounce-back on October 11, 2018 so it's been more than 6-8 months ago. Does this make a difference how I calculate what the value of the now 6-day hoppers are worth?  This is the part of the equation I am unsure of.  I upgraded to a 6 day ticket a few months after I booked the bounce-back.*


----------



## Robo

ksromack said:


> A. Do your tickets just have 4 "days," total?
> *X.** No, it's a 4 night package but I upgraded our tickets to a 6 day ticket because we are staying 2 extra nights using DVC points AFTER our package*
> If so...
> 1. You can use a 4 day ticket over the course of 7 days, beginning on the first day that you USE the ticket.
> 2. Up to you.
> 3a. If you *booked* your package within the last 6-8 months..*.*
> *Y. **I booked the package as a bounce-back on October 11, 2018 so it's been more than 6-8 months ago. Does this make a difference how I calculate what the value of the now 6-day hoppers are worth?  This is the part of the equation I am unsure of.  I upgraded to a 6 day ticket a few months after I booked the bounce-back.*


*X. *Then, you can use a *6* day ticket over the course of *9* days, beginning on the first day that you USE the ticket.

*Y. *I'm not sure if you need to compute the cost (value) of your package tickets based on the Disney on-line price on Oct. 11,  2018
-OR-
I'm not sure if you need to compute the cost (value) of your package tickets based on the Disney on-line price on the date that you upgraded to add the extra days.
--------------------------------------

Tickets created BETWEEN Feb.11,2018 & Oct.16,2018: See price list *HERE.*

But, I don't have access to the prices of Tickets created BETWEEN Oct.16, 2018
and March 12, 2019.


----------



## ksromack

Robo said:


> *X. *Then, you can use a *6* day ticket over the course of *9* days, beginning on the first day that you USE the ticket.
> 
> *Y. *I'm not sure if you need to compute the cost (value) of your package tickets based on the Disney on-line price on Oct. 11,  2018
> -OR-
> I'm not sure if you need to compute the cost (value) of your package tickets based on the Disney on-line price on the date that you upgraded to add the extra days.
> --------------------------------------
> 
> Tickets created BETWEEN Feb.11,2018 & Oct.16,2018: See price list *HERE.*
> 
> But, I don't have access to the prices of Tickets created BETWEEN Oct.16, 2018
> and March 12, 2019.


Thank you!  I may just have to wait until we get to the park to figure it all out....but I'll wait until closer to the end of the trip.  If my tickets will be calculated from the site posted above, I won't upgrade to an AP. I was looking at the newer pricing and figured it was closer to what Memory Maker would cost.  We are going to Aulani in 2020 so an AP won't help me there. Thank you for your help!


----------



## HelenParr

I have a timing problem with AP renewal and FP window.  I'm unsure how to best solve.

Next trip is 3/11/20-3/17/20.  Last day of my AP is 3/13/2020.  I plan to renew.  I fear that means my 60 day FP window will open on 1/11 but only for March 11-13. I'm not going to be able to make FP selections for 3/14-3/17 until my AP renewal window opens on 1/13 or 1/14. 

Ideas on how to work around that (that don't increase my cost significantly)?


----------



## Robo

HelenParr said:


> I have a timing problem with AP renewal and FP window.  I'm unsure how to best solve.
> 
> Next trip is 3/11/20-3/17/20.  Last day of my AP is 3/13/2020.  I plan to renew.  I fear that means my 60 day FP window will open on 1/11 but only for March 11-13. I'm not going to be able to make FP selections for 3/14-3/17 until my AP renewal window opens on 1/13 or 1/14.
> 
> Ideas on how to work around that (that don't increase my cost significantly)?


This is actually a very common problem.
Call Disney and explain, and they usually offer even earlier AP renewal
so that you can book FP for the entire trip.
Have fun!!


----------



## fb2000

Quick questions about upgrading our 2 tickets to 2 FL resident Annual Pass.
a) The first ticket is a 10-days Park Hopper unused from UT with a starting date of December 19th 2019.
b) The second one is a 5-days PH unused bought directly from Disney with an expiration of December 19th 2019.

1) The ticket value that will be applied to the AP total is: 
a) Disney Gate Price for the same ticket based on the day that I purchased from UT                                                                                     
b) Price that I paid directly through Disney

** I was told by 2 agents on the chat and by a ticketing agent on the phone that only the price paid, even for tickets purchased from 3rd party authorized sellers, would be applied to the upgrade to an AP **

2) As a FL resident, can we still put the balance of the AP purchase on monthly payments ?
3) Would we be able to upgrade those tickets into AP on December 18th 2019 ?
4) Can we upgrade any of those by phone before our arrival ?

Thanks


----------



## 570traveler

I purchased AP vouchers for my husband and I. Can I attach them to my MDE account now even though we may not use them till November? (We would have a trip this June but will most likely buy the 4 day tickets).  It’s my understanding that they wouldn’t be activated for our June trip unless we go to guest relations to activate.  Just want to be sure the 4 day tickets get used in June and not the AP’s. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

570traveler said:


> I purchased AP vouchers for my husband and I.
> 1. Can I attach them to my MDE account now even though we may not use them till November? (We would have a trip this June but will most likely buy the 4 day tickets).
> 2. It’s my understanding that they wouldn’t be activated for our June trip unless we go to guest relations to activate.
> 3. Just want to be sure the 4 day tickets get used in June and not the AP’s. Thanks!


1. Yes.
2. Correct. AP cannot be "accidentally" activated.
3. That'll work.


----------



## Robo

fb2000 said:


> Quick questions about upgrading our 2 tickets to 2 FL resident Annual Pass.
> a) The first ticket is a 10-days Park Hopper unused from UT with a starting date of December 19th 2019.
> b) The second one is a 5-days PH unused bought directly from Disney with an expiration of December 19th 2019.
> 
> 1) The ticket value that will be applied to the AP total is:
> a) Disney Gate Price for the same ticket based on the day that I purchased from UT
> b) Price that I paid directly through Disney
> 
> c) ** I was told by 2 agents on the chat and by a ticketing agent on the phone that only the price paid, even for tickets purchased from 3rd party authorized sellers, would be applied to the upgrade to an AP **
> 
> 2) As a FL resident, can we still put the balance of the AP purchase on monthly payments ?
> 3) Would we be able to upgrade those tickets into AP on December 18th 2019 ?
> 4) Can we upgrade any of those by phone before our arrival ?
> 
> Thanks


1a) Nope. You'd get the ON-LINE Disney price (not the gate price) based on the date that the ticket was minted by Disney.
(Very likely it *would* still be the on-line Disney price on the date you purchased the ticket from UT.)
1b) Correct.
1c) Safe to *ignore* most info offered by "phone/chat CMs" when you know the info to be different.
2) I don't _know_, but it would seem likely.
The "trade-in" (upgrade value) of the original tickets would be considered as the "down payment," with the remainder divided into your monthly payments.
3) Since your UT ticket won't "start" until the next day, that MIGHT be an issue. (But, it likely can be worked out at no loss of value to you.)
4) The ticket you bought from Disney... yes.
The ticket you bought from UT... maybe.


----------



## fb2000

Robo said:


> 1a) Nope. You'd get the ON-LINE Disney price (not the gate price) based on the date that the ticket was minted by Disney.
> (Very likely it *would* still be the on-line Disney price on the date you purchased the ticket from UT.)
> 1b) Correct.
> 1c) Safe to *ignore* most info offered by "phone/chat CMs" when you know the info to be different.
> 2) I don't _know_, but it would seem likely.
> The "trade-in" (upgrade value) of the original tickets would be considered as the "down payment," with the remainder divided into your monthly payments.
> 3) Since your UT ticket won't "start" until the next day, that MIGHT be an issue. (But, it likely can be worked out at no loss of value to you.)
> 4) The ticket you bought from Disney... yes.
> The ticket you bought from UT... maybe.



Thanks Robo for the quick response !!
I deleted the emails with the prices paid for my tickets, would you be able to estimate to value that I would get to be applied to the AP ?

a) The first ticket is a 10-days Park Hopper unused from UT with a starting date of December 19th 2019 (bought in October 2019)
b) The second one is a 5-days PH unused bought directly from Disney with an expiration of December 19th 2019. (bought in August 2019)

Thanks again !!


----------



## lanejudy

fb2000 said:


> Thanks Robo for the quick response !!
> I deleted the emails with the prices paid for my tickets, would you be able to estimate to value that I would get to be applied to the AP ?
> 
> a) The first ticket is a 10-days Park Hopper unused from UT with a starting date of December 19th 2019 (bought in October 2019)
> b) The second one is a 5-days PH unused bought directly from Disney with an expiration of December 19th 2019. (bought in August 2019)
> 
> Thanks again !!



Those should be the same values as the current online prices - just check WDW site.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## fb2000

lanejudy said:


> Those should be the same values as the current online prices - just check WDW site.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


Thanks *lanejudy !!*
Since my 5-days PH ticket is not date-based, do i need to compare it with the current price with the ''Flexible'' add-on ?


----------



## Robo

fb2000 said:


> Since my 5-days PH ticket is not date-based, do i need to compare it with the current price with the ''Flexible'' add-on ?


Why is it not date-based if you bought it in Aug. 2019?


----------



## fb2000

Robo said:


> Why is it not date-based if you bought it in Aug. 2019?


This ticket was given by a family member (who's not sure of the exact moment she purchased it), but she said that the only limitation on that ticket was the expiration on December 19th 2019


----------



## Robo

fb2000 said:


> This ticket was given by a family member (who's not sure of the exact moment she purchased it), but she said that the only limitation on that ticket was the expiration on December 19th 2019


Dec. *19*?

You would need to determine the actual origin of that ticket before its exact value is known.


----------



## lanejudy

fb2000 said:


> This ticket was given by a family member (who's not sure of the exact moment she purchased it), but she said that the only limitation on that ticket was the expiration on December 19th 2019


Any chance this is a military ticket?  The special military Salute tickets expire 12/19/19.  If it isn’t activated by the military member, upgrading would be a moot point without military ID.  If activated, i’m not sure those are price-bridged due to the high discount.

Or has the family member gotten a “start date” confused with an expiration date?  You need to find out more about this ticket.

Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Robo

lanejudy said:


> Any chance this is a military ticket... i’m not sure those are price-bridged...


They are not price-bridged.


----------



## 570traveler

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Correct. AP cannot be "accidentally" activated.
> 3. That'll work.



Is it also possible to have 2 inactive AP’s for the same person in MDE? I may upgrade our tickets from our package to an AP and save the ones I have for another year.


----------



## fb2000

lanejudy said:


> Any chance this is a military ticket?  The special military Salute tickets expire 12/19/19.  If it isn’t activated by the military member, upgrading would be a moot point without military ID.  If activated, i’m not sure those are price-bridged due to the high discount.
> 
> Or has the family member gotten a “start date” confused with an expiration date?  You need to find out more about this ticket.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation.


No not military, she simply got confused and December 19th is the starting date.
Regarding tickets bought from 3rd party, as some previously reported, do we need to enter the park first to ''activate'' the ticket and get the savings before price bridging to an AP or it doesn't matter ?


----------



## hiroMYhero

fb2000 said:


> do we need to enter the park first to ''activate'' the ticket and get the savings before price bridging to an AP


No.


----------



## Robo

fb2000 said:


> Regarding tickets bought from 3rd party, as some previously reported, do we need to enter the park first to ''activate'' the ticket and get the savings before price bridging to an AP or it doesn't matter ?


Not required to get the savings, but...
there is some indication that if you DO wait until after entering a park with the original ticket, the option to upgrade to AP _might_ automatically appear in your MDX account... at the correct price.
(That option MIGHT appear before you enter the first park, so you should check for yourself.)


----------



## vamassey1

We're headed to Disney in 11 days. I currently have a package with a 7 day hopper ticket. I also purchased a memory maker for our trip. I want to upgrade to annual pass on our first day. Will I get any credit for the memory maker that I have already purchased? I did not purchase it as part of our package but added in on after.

TIA


----------



## Robo

vamassey1 said:


> We're headed to Disney in 11 days. I currently have a package with a 7 day hopper ticket. I also purchased a memory maker for our trip. I want to upgrade to annual pass on our first day.
> 1. Will I get any credit for the memory maker that I have already purchased?
> 2. I did not purchase it as part of our package but added in on after.


1. You should be refunded the entire amount.
That MIGHT come as a Disney gift card or as the amount deducted from your upgrade cost.
2. Ask for the refund when you do the ticket upgrade.


----------



## JJ2017

Is activating an AP different then the day it's first used? If we activate an AP in DS in February, but first day that we use it isn't until August, is there an issue?


----------



## hiroMYhero

JJ2017 said:


> Is activating an AP different then the day it's first used? If we activate an AP in DS in February, but first day that we use it isn't until August, is there an issue?


You can only “activate” an AP by using it to enter a park. You can change a voucher to a plastic AP card which you will activate in August.


----------



## JJ2017

hiroMYhero said:


> You can only “activate” an AP by using it to enter a park. You can change a voucher to a plastic AP card which you will activate in August.


Thank you.  So if we purchase and get the cards in February, then we can just walk right into the parks in August without any other steps to take?


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> Thank you.  So if we purchase and get the cards in February, then we can just walk right into the parks in August without any other steps to take?


You can if you like.
If you decide to do so, please report back with the results.
The "activated at the gate" AP has not been around long enough to make that kind of assessment over time.
At this point, I tend to not want to activate the AP more than a couple of days in advance of first use.


----------



## revoxfire

Robo said:


> You can if you like.
> If you decide to do so, please report back with the results.
> The "activated at the gate" AP has not been around long enough to make that kind of assessment over time.
> At this point, I tend to not want to activate the AP more than a couple of days in advance of first use.



What about parking? if I upgrade at the kiosk at disney springs, I will have not entered the park yet, will my new AP work?


----------



## Robo

revoxfire said:


> What about parking? if I upgrade at the kiosk at disney springs, I will have not entered the park yet, will my new AP work?


It should if you have the AP card.
OTOH...
If (F) the CM at the parking entrance does want payment, you can save your receipt and take it to a Guest Relations for a refund.


----------



## vamassey1

Robo said:


> 1. You should be refunded the entire amount.
> That MIGHT come as a Disney gift card or as the amount deducted from your upgrade cost.
> 2. Ask for the refund when you do the ticket upgrade.



Thank you!


----------



## tmoo

We are in a boarding group for Rise of the Resistance and they did not get to our group today (opening day).  Not only did they give me a fast pass for tomorrow, but they gave everyone in my group a free 1 day park hopper ticket.  In MDE it shows the expiration date for the tickets as 12/31/2030.  We don't need the ticket tomorrow, but my question is if I can upgrade a ticket that was free and 1.  Have the market value for a 1 day park hopper ticket applied (currently $185) and 2. keep the 2030 expiration date.  This would be huge if it worked.


----------



## Robo

tmoo said:


> We are in a boarding group for Rise of the Resistance and they did not get to our group today (opening day).  Not only did they give me a fast pass for tomorrow, but they gave everyone in my group a free 1 day park hopper ticket.  In MDE it shows the expiration date for the tickets as 12/31/2030.  We don't need the ticket tomorrow, but my question is
> A. if I can upgrade a ticket that was free and
> 1.  Have the market value for a 1 day park hopper ticket applied (currently $185) and
> 2. keep the 2030 expiration date.
> B. This would be huge if it worked.


A. Sorry.
1. Nope.
2. Your original complimentary ticket looks to have the current automatic "default" expiration date. (But, no upgrade would be possible.)
B. Complimentary ("Comp") tickets have zero monetary value, so they cannot be upgraded.


----------



## bgula

I have price-bridged tickets many times in the past, but not with the new tickets.  I have a 7-day adult base flex ticket purchased thru Airmiles in Canada.  How do I determine what the cost of the ticket should be before I go to GS?  The only thing I know is that the ticket is only good until the end of December 2019.  I have a feeling that the ticket may fall in the category labelled "D" in post #6.  Is there any way to tell from the ticket when it was produced?
One person has posted that they were able to get $521.85 from a similar ticket, but they were lucky.  The last time I tried with 2 tickets was in the summer and they would only give me $469.  I'm not sure if this ticket is the same as the ones I had in the summer as the airmiles amounts to purchase those tickets was different.  Just wondering how much to push for the higher amount?  I'm also considering for the first time to use the ticket to enter the park first and then try to upgrade.


----------



## Robo

bgula said:


> I have price-bridged tickets many times in the past, but not with the new tickets.
> I have a 7-day adult base flex ticket purchased thru Airmiles in Canada.
> How do I determine what the cost of the ticket should be before I go to GS?  The only thing I know is that the ticket is only good until the end of December 2019.
> 1. I have a feeling that the ticket may fall in the category labelled "D" in post #6.
> 2. Is there any way to tell from the ticket when it was produced?
> One person has posted that they were able to get $521.85 from a similar ticket, but they were lucky.
> 3. The last time I tried with 2 tickets was in the summer and they would only give me $469.  I'm not sure if this ticket is the same as the ones I had in the summer as the airmiles amounts to purchase those tickets was different.
> 4.  Just wondering how much to push for the higher amount?
> 5. I'm also considering for the first time to use the ticket to enter the park first and then try to upgrade.


1. If you bought your ticket is from that brief time period under "D," then
you'll just need to trust that the CM who is doing your upgrade performs the correct math.
2. *Contact the company that sold you your ticket.*
3. If you don't have the date Disney issued the original ticket, you just don't have a way of knowing that ticket's "bridge value."
4. If you don't have the date Disney issued the original ticket, you have no basis to argue for a different value.
5. That will make no difference to the upgrade *value*, one way or the other.
BUT, there is a real possibility that once you are at WDW (and MAYBE after entering a park) if you check your MDX account... 
It MIGHT be that the ability to upgrade will automatically appear in your MDX account (and at the correct upgrade price.)


----------



## bgula

Robo said:


> 1. If you bought your ticket is from that brief time period under "D," then
> you'll just need to trust that the CM who is doing your upgrade performs the correct math.
> 2. *Contact the company that sold you your ticket.*
> 3. If you don't have the date Disney issued the original ticket, you just don't have a way of knowing that ticket's "bridge value."
> 4. If you don't have the date Disney issued the original ticket, you have no basis to argue for a different value.
> 5. That will make no difference to the upgrade *value*, one way or the other.
> BUT, there is a real possibility that once you are at WDW (and MAYBE after entering a park) if you check your MDX account...
> It MIGHT be that the ability to upgrade will automatically appear in your MDX account (and at the correct upgrade price.)



Thanks for your reply.  I'm not sure if Airmiles will be able to tell me what they paid for the ticket or when they purchased it, but I can try.  So I should link the ticket into my account now and then go thru the gate with it and later check My Disney Experience?  So you're saying it may give me the option online to upgrade to an AP - and if so list the price to do so?  I've never gone this route before, so that's why I ask.


----------



## Robo

bgula said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 1. I'm not sure if Airmiles will be able to tell me what they paid for the ticket
> 2. or when they purchased it, but I can try.
> 3. So I should link the ticket into my account now and then go thru the gate with it and later check My Disney Experience?
> 4. So you're saying it may give me the option online to upgrade to an AP -
> 5. and if so list the price to do so?
> I've never gone this route before, so that's why I ask.
> 1. It doesn't matter what Airmiles paid for the ticket (or what you paid Airmiles.)
> That does not figure into the cost to upgrade.
> 2. They can tell when they purchased it. (Although finding someone who will tell YOU is the issue. [There's no reason they should not tell you, but sometimes finding someone who understands the finer points may be somewhat difficult.])
> 3. No reason to NOT link it.
> The option to upgrade MIGHT appear simply because you are on WDW property, in general... OR it MIGHT appear after you enter a park. (I've seen both situations reported.)
> 4. Yes.
> 5. It would have to give the price, otherwise it could not make a valid offer.


----------



## goofy4tink

Sitting on the plane, can’t find my answer. So, asking you all. I bought my dd one of the three day, after noon, one park per day passes. I should have added park hopping. Does anyone know if I can add it when we get to the parks?


----------



## Robo

goofy4tink said:


> Sitting on the plane, can’t find my answer. So, asking you all. I bought my dd one of the three day, after noon, one park per day passes. I should have added park hopping. Does anyone know if I can add it when we get to the parks?


Yes, you can.
Just go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations.
Adding the Hopper to a 3-day *Mid-Day Magic *ticket will cost about $75.


----------



## goofy4tink

Robo said:


> Yes, you can.
> Just go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations.
> Adding the Hopper to a 3-day *Mid-Day Magic *ticket will cost about $75.


Thanks.


----------



## ifan

Hi All. Purchased a pair of 4 day Magic Tickets (late jan) through Disney (335 each + tax = $713 total.) If I wanted to upgrade to Hopper - am I correct in pricing this out to be about a $300 extra cost for 2 tickets after tax? 4 day regular tickets + hopper coms out to around $1k for 2 tickets on Disney's website. (Didn't know about discount sites in advance of purchase.)
Thank you!


----------



## Robo

ifan said:


> Hi All. Purchased a pair of 4 day Magic Tickets (late jan) through Disney (335 each + tax = $713 total.) If I wanted to upgrade to Hopper - am I correct in pricing this out to be about a $300 extra cost for 2 tickets after tax? 4 day regular tickets + hopper coms out to around $1k for 2 tickets on Disney's website. (Didn't know about discount sites in advance of purchase.)
> Thank you!


Let's just deal with ONE ticket (and you can then do the math for as many others as you like.)

Prices from Disney World site *HERE.*

"Late Jan. 2020" prices

$520.03 *Theme Park Hopper*, 4-Day w/tax
-360.80  *4-Park Magic* Ticket w/tax
=159.50 difference price w/tax

It would cost $159.50 to upgrade one ticket.


----------



## ifan

Robo said:


> It would cost $159.50 to upgrade one ticket.



Thanks - that verifies my math. Big difference! Appreciate the help. Might still pull the trigger. Staying on property and nice to go back to resort mid-day...


----------



## Robo

ifan said:


> Thanks - that verifies my math. Big difference! Appreciate the help. Might still pull the trigger. Staying on property and nice to go back to resort mid-day...


With the *4-Park Magic* tickets, you CAN go back to the resort mid-day and RETURN to the SAME PARK that evening.

But, you can't go to a DIFFERENT PARK that evening without a *Hopper* ticket.


----------



## ifan

Robo said:


> With the *4-Park Magic* tickets, you CAN go back to the resort mid-day and RETURN to the SAME PARK that evening.
> 
> But, you can't go to a DIFFERENT PARK that evening without a *Hopper* ticket.



That is a game changer! I was misled by the fine print that says "One theme park per day and the tickets can be used to enter each theme park only once." 
However, some other comments on blog articles state that this is not referring to re-entry at the same park on the same day. Is this correct/confirmed?


----------



## Robo

ifan said:


> That is a game changer! I was misled by the fine print that says "One theme park per day and the tickets can be used to enter each theme park only once."
> However, some other comments on blog articles state that this is not referring to re-entry at the same park on the same day. Is this correct/confirmed?


Confirmed.


----------



## TrolleyTrouble2713

If I have an email receipt from a ticket (I bought direct from Disney), can I go to the TTC the day before my ticket is valid to get it redeemed?


----------



## Robo

TrolleyTrouble2713 said:


> If I have an email receipt from a ticket (I bought direct from Disney), can I go to the TTC the day before my ticket is valid to get it redeemed?


Yes.
But, it costs money to park at TTC.
I suggest that you go to a Water Park (free parking) and redeem the ticket at a ticket booth/Guest Relations outside the gate there.


----------



## TrolleyTrouble2713

Robo said:


> Yes.
> But, it costs money to park at TTC.
> I suggest that you go to a Water Park (free parking) and redeem the ticket at a ticket booth/Guest Relations outside the gate there.


Got it covered. We're going to the Poly to watch HEA on the night before the ticket is good for. What time does the TTC Will Call close on Saturdays?

Edit: Never mind, there's one in Disney Springs that will be much easier.


----------



## cigar95

I used to be the master of bridging, but this was a few iterations of tickets ago. And now for the first time, I have a (non-date-specific) ticket, purchased in mid-2018, that is going to expire as of 12/31/19 (or, if you prefer, 1/14/20).  Since I've only read a tiny bit of this thread, I'm uncertain on what the value of this ticket will be when I apply it to a new purchase.  Is that something we know for sure? Does it also involve a "bridge" of some kind, even though this precise ticket (8-day hopper, non date-specific) no longer exists?
And just to make it more complicated, it was bought from UT at a discount.
Thanks for any clarification here.


----------



## Robo

cigar95 said:


> I used to be the master of bridging, but this was a few iterations of tickets ago. And now for the first time, I have a (non-date-specific) ticket,
> 1. purchased in mid-2018, that
> 2. is going to expire as of 12/31/19 (or, if you prefer, 1/14/20).
> 3.  Since I've only read a tiny bit of this thread, I'm uncertain on what the value of this ticket will be when I apply it to a new purchase.
> 4.  Is that something we know for sure?
> 5. Does it also involve a "bridge" of some kind,
> 6. even though this precise ticket (8-day hopper, non date-specific) no longer exists?
> 7. And just to make it more complicated, it was bought from UT at a discount.
> Thanks for any clarification here.


1. A precise purchase date can help in these calculations.
2. Why did you post two different expiration dates?
3. What you are looking for is Post #6 in the this thread.
4. If your current ticket was from tickets created BETWEEN Feb.11,2018 & Oct.16, 2018,
then yes.
5. Yes.
6. Yes. You would compare to a ticket with the start-date of your upcoming trip.
7. Not really more complicated, as
8. upgrading discounted tickets has been what price bridging has been about for many years.
Gp to Post #6 and read the info regarding the tickets you own.
If there is more info you need, please post back.


----------



## bgula

Just an update to my previous post about the 7-day flex ticket I have.  I must be blind or something, and didn't notice the date on the ticket.  It says 08/01/2019 (not sure if that's August or January - August I think).  I called Disney and asked about the ticket and the CM said it was a current ticket worth $627.29 - or at least that's what it should be worth.  I know Airmiles pays less for their tickets.  So, I'm going to go with that info and try to price bridge.  The CM recommended going to Disney Springs, but I've always had success with the GS outside MK, plus there's supposed to be a note in my file telling the next CM that I can price bridge tickets.  Hopefully they won't give me a hard time.  If you have any further suggestions for me before I attempt this on the 21st, I'm happy to accept them.


----------



## Robo

bgula said:


> Just an update to my previous post about the 7-day flex ticket I have.  I must be blind or something, and didn't notice the date on the ticket.
> 1. It says 08/01/2019 (not sure if that's August or January - August I think).
> I called Disney and asked about the ticket and \
> 2. the CM said it was a current ticket worth $627.29 - or at least that's what it should be worth.
> 3.  I know Airmiles pays less for their tickets.  So, I'm going to go with that info and try to price bridge.
> 4. The CM recommended going to Disney Springs,
> 5. but I've always had success with the GS outside MK,
> 6. plus there's supposed to be a note in my file telling the next CM that I can price bridge tickets.
> 7.  Hopefully they won't give me a hard time.  If you have any further suggestions for me before I attempt this on the 21st, I'm happy to accept them.


1. Correct. August.
2. OK. (I have not checked the price for that kind of ticket.)
3. Yes. For the purpose of upgrading, it does not matter at all what Airmiles paid Disney for the ticket, nor what you paid Airmiles for the ticket. That's what the "price bridge" is all about.
4. That's one choice. Reports say that DS is no better and no worse than any other WDW Guest Relations location.
5. That's a fine choice, too, but... reports say that MK is no better and no worse than any other WDW Guest Relations location.
6. Now, THAT doesn't sound quite right, (singling out that "you" can price bridge tickets) but they DO put certain transaction notes in guest's "files."
7. I wouldn't think so.
Have a great trip!


----------



## SamFaniam

I have a resort ticket question. We have a three night stay arriving on a Friday with a 3 day pass. Our MDE seems to indicate that we can use those through Tuesday.  On Monday we’re moving to a new resort where we will not have tickets. I was hoping to use the passes from the first stay on Wednesday. Is there anyway Disney would extend those out by one day?

If not, we might buy the tickets separately.  How many days would we have to use a three day pass?


----------



## Robo

SamFaniam said:


> I have a resort ticket question.
> We have a three night stay arriving on a Friday with a 3 day pass.
> Our MDE seems to indicate that we can use those through Tuesday.
> On Monday we’re moving to a new resort where we will not have tickets. I was hoping to use the passes from the first stay on Wednesday. Is there anyway Disney would extend those out by one day?
> 
> If not, we might buy the tickets separately.  How many days would we have to use a three day pass?


Which resorts?


----------



## SamFaniam

Robo said:


> Which resorts?



Huge move from BC to YC


----------



## Robo

SamFaniam said:


> Huge move from BC to YC


As far as I know, as long as you are staying at a Disney resort (in this case, two consecutive Disney resorts) any unused "days" on a current ticket will remain valid through the end of check-out day.
If that does not hold (due to the change of resorts,) you could simply add the *Hopper PLUS* option to your current tickets and that way the tickets would automatically be valid through Wednesday (if first used on the previous Friday.)


----------



## revoxfire

question, I am trying to find the highest savings on the undercover tourist website before I upgrade to AP right? I originally purchased the 10 day with hopper with $79 savings, but I see a 10 day flexible wth hopper with save $84 savings. Should I have gotten that one to save $5 bucks? I won't change because its probably too late now but was just wondering


----------



## Robo

revoxfire said:


> question,
> 1. I am trying to find the highest savings on the undercover tourist website before I upgrade to AP right? I originally purchased the 10 day with hopper with $79 savings, but I see a 10 day flexible wth hopper with save $84 savings.
> 2. Should I have gotten that one to save $5 bucks? I won't change because its probably too late now but was just wondering


1. Right.
2. Well, it would have saved $5 more.
Yup. Not enough $ to spend any more time fretting about.  
Have a great trip!


----------



## bgula

Robo said:


> 1. Correct. August.
> 2. OK. (I have not checked the price for that kind of ticket.)
> 3. Yes. For the purpose of upgrading, it does not matter at all what Airmiles paid Disney for the ticket, nor what you paid Airmiles for the ticket. That's what the "price bridge" is all about.
> 4. That's one choice. Reports say that DS is no better and no worse than any other WDW Guest Relations location.
> 5. That's a fine choice, too, but... reports say that MK is no better and no worse than any other WDW Guest Relations location.
> 6. Now, THAT doesn't sound quite right, (singling out that "you" can price bridge tickets) but they DO put certain transaction notes in guest's "files."
> 7. I wouldn't think so.
> Have a great trip!



#6 - It was a couple of years ago and a CM was giving me a hard time with price-bridging.  If I remember correctly, they were putting something in my file akin to "don't give him a hard time on price-bridging in the future".
One last question - if I do get a CM that gives me a hard time and I don't want to do the upgrade at that time, it shouldn't affect anything if my son just uses the ticket to get into MK for the day and then try to upgrade later - correct?  Or would you suggest not using the ticket before trying to upgrade?


----------



## revoxfire

Also, if I were to use disney GC's to upgrade, would there be a limit to how many I can use? I have a lot of $25-$50's


----------



## SamFaniam

Robo said:


> As far as I know, as long as you are staying at a Disney resort (in this case, two consecutive Disney resorts) any unused "days" on a current ticket will remain valid through the end of check-out day.
> If that does not hold (due to the change of resorts,) you could simply add the *Hopper PLUS* option to your current tickets and that way the tickets would automatically be valid through Wednesday (if first used on the previous Friday.)



Thanks for your help.  We do not need the hopper ability and adding that is more expensive than having 2-day passes on with our stay and then just purchasing a separate 1 day for Wednesday.


----------



## SamFaniam

revoxfire said:


> Also, if I were to use disney GC's to upgrade, would there be a limit to how many I can use? I have a lot of $25-$50's



If you go to the Disney gift card homepage, you can combine all the little ones into one big one up to $1000.  https://www.disneygiftcard.com/


----------



## Robo

revoxfire said:


> Also, if I were to use disney GC's to upgrade, would there be a limit to how many I can use? I have a lot of $25-$50's


In person...
No limit.
(You only need to "combine" them if you are buying on-line or over the phone.)


----------



## Robo

SamFaniam said:


> Thanks for your help.  We do not need the hopper ability and adding that is more expensive than having 2-day passes on with our stay and then just purchasing a separate 1 day for Wednesday.


Regardless, it would seem to me that since you are staying at a WDW resort (TWO of them contiguously, actually) your remaining unused days would be good until the end of your second stay.

The rules are-

*Regarding Tickets purchased in a hotel + tickets package - info posted by*@GillianP1301:

Date-based tickets purchased as part of a *Walt Disney Travel Company* room and ticket package will have one of the following valid use periods (whichever is longer):
(i) the same valid use period [of tickets purchased as stand-alone,] *OR*
(ii) a valid use period beginning on the package resort arrival date and ending on the package resort check-out date.

For example, a Guest who purchases a *Walt Disney Travel Company* package with a 3-Day base ticket and a resort length of stay of 6 nights with an arrival date of Nov. 1; ticket is valid any 3 days from Nov, 1 – Nov. 7.


----------



## SamFaniam

!





Robo said:


> Regardless, it would seem to me that since you are staying at a WDW resort (TWO of them contiguously, actually) your remaining unused days would be good until the end of your second stay.
> 
> The rules are-
> 
> *Regarding Tickets purchased in a hotel + tickets package - info posted by*@GillianP1301:
> 
> Date-based tickets purchased as part of a *Walt Disney Travel Company* room and ticket package will have one of the following valid use periods (whichever is longer):
> (i) the same valid use period [of tickets purchased as stand-alone,] *OR*
> (ii) a valid use period beginning on the package resort arrival date and ending on the package resort check-out date.
> 
> For example, a Guest who purchases a *Walt Disney Travel Company* package with a 3-Day base ticket and a resort length of stay of 6 nights with an arrival date of Nov. 1; ticket is valid any 3 days from Nov, 1 – Nov. 7.



Thanks!


----------



## cigar95

Thanks for the feedback, now that I'm back to the forum I can respond.


Robo said:


> 1. A precise purchase date can help in these calculations.
> 2. Why did you post two different expiration dates?


Disney shows the January date, but that still means *first use* by 12/31, which they don't say anywhere that I encounter frequently.


> 3. What you are looking for is Post #6 in the this thread.
> 4. If your current ticket was from tickets created BETWEEN Feb.11,2018 & Oct.16, 2018,
> then yes.
> 5. Yes.


And yes, the date is shortly before 10/16/18, which was the reason I bought this ticket.  The info in post #6 is (mostly) what I'm familiar with, but I was focusing on some text in post #2, which related explicitly to the issue of expired tickets:


> Note that if the ticket was purchased from a discounter/broker the value given is what Disney sold the ticket for to the discounter/broker and NOT what YOU paid for it. (This price will be less -maybe much less- than what YOU originally paid for the ticket.)


This language *seems* to imply that expired tickets will not be bridged at all, unlike the "legacy" ticket upgrade process that we used for many years.  If so, I could end up with a substantial *loss* on this ticket, rather than the original savings.
Maybe the language I quoted above applies specifically to pre-2005 tickets, as that is the context of the preceding couple of paragraphs?

So the source of my confusion may be that I misinterpreted something in the discussion on expired tickets, and that they can actually be used toward a new purchase just the same as any other ticket. (Post #6 makes no mention of any difference as a result of being expired.)

During my November trip, I spoke to a ticketing CM about this ticket, but she was apparently new, and not as familiar with the upgrade process. She looked up the ticket and quoted me a value of $440 (pre-tax), which compares to the face value at the time (based on the chart for those dates) of $500.  I think I paid about $480, though as you regularly note, the only number that  *should* matter is the $500. Because this particular CM seemed unsure, and because I wasn't going to make any changes at the time, I didn't continue and bring up the bridging question.

When the time comes to actually convert the ticket, my thought is that I would go to one of the Ticketing Centers, as opposed to a ticket window or guest services. My impression, right or wrong, is that because these locations specialize in ticketing issues, I may be more likely to be dealing with someone who is fully informed of less mundane matters such as these.

Lastly, I have read occasional reports that for tickets such as mine, guests sometimes walk away with a gift card for the value, and don't have to deal with the matter of upgrading at all. Maybe this will happen to me, although it's unclear which of the possible numbers for "value" are used in this case.

Thanks once again.


----------



## Robo

cigar95 said:


> The info in post #6 is (mostly) what I'm familiar with, but I was focusing on some text in post #2, which related explicitly to the issue of expired tickets:
> This language *seems* to imply that expired tickets will not be bridged at all, unlike the "legacy" ticket upgrade process that we used for many years.  If so, I could end up with a substantial *loss* on this ticket, rather than the original savings.
> Maybe the language I quoted above applies specifically to pre-2005 tickets, as that is the context of the preceding couple of paragraphs?


The value of the expired discount ticket (used in the future toward the purchase of a new ticket) would very likely be the same value as the Disney on-line price at the time the ticket was first purchased (as if the guest had bought their ticket directly from Disney, originally.)
That would be consistent with other ticket practices, as that is the very reason for "price bridging" in the first place. It creates an "equivalency of value" for tickets bought from Disney's authorized ticket resellers/discounters.
---------------------------------

The fact remains that by the time the GUEST buys the ticket from the discounter,
DISNEY has already "lost" as much money as they will "lose" in the deal.
DISNEY sets the price for which they will sell tickets (wholesale) to the discounter.
The DISCOUNTER then determines the amount for which THEY can market and sell their stock of tickets in order to entice guests to buy tickets from THEM.
Again, at this point, Disney has already "lost" the money on those discounted tickets.
All that remains is for the GUEST to get the useful value from those tickets.


----------



## tlmadden73

Not sure if this is the right place to ask about AP renewals. 

How long (after an AP expires) do you have to renew it? I was looking to buy an AP for JUST my daughter (as she was 2 when we had our AP). I just noticed today I had a renewal option for the rest of the family. I clicked it and it looked like I would be able to renew our APs for $200 less. 

I also assume that if you renew an AP ..it activates IMMEDIATELY. Does the activation date become 1 year from my expiration? Or 1 year from when I renew it?

I dont have any plans on going until June .. and then again in early December 2020.

My original plan was to get my daughter an AP (for discounts) and use existing tickets (that do not expire) for the rest of the family.


----------



## Momtomouselover

My dad  (retired military) is about to drive out to the local arsenal ticket office and purchase tickets for us.  We will NOT get the military salute ticket since we won't have a military/retired military person with us during the actual trip.  However, the 4 day PH ticket price I was quoted is still a good discount from direct pricing.  Will we need to give the ticket office our expected start date? Also, can these tickets be upgraded and with price bridging (assuming we get a knowledgeable and willing CM)? If so, how do we know what year they were created in? We are buying 4 day PHs but may stay longer.

ETA: Never mind.  I think I found my answer in the sticky (didn't see it at first). Correct me please if this info has changed. Thx!
*Military Tickets -*
These are tickets similar to MYW tickets and can be sold at various military bases and at the Shades of Green Resort at WDW.
These Military Tickets are not only price-discounted, but Florida Sales Tax is not charged.

*Military "Non-Salute" Tickets* can be upgraded similarly to regular MYW tickets.
They can be "price bridged" to the current full price of the equivalent ticket bought from Disney.
These are subject to the same rules as MYW ticket upgrades:
Must be done within 14 days of first use and with entitlements still remaining on the ticket.


----------



## tlmadden73

tlmadden73 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask about AP renewals.
> 
> How long (after an AP expires) do you have to renew it? I was looking to buy an AP for JUST my daughter (as she was 2 when we had our AP). I just noticed today I had a renewal option for the rest of the family. I clicked it and it looked like I would be able to renew our APs for $200 less.
> 
> I also assume that if you renew an AP ..it activates IMMEDIATELY. Does the activation date become 1 year from my expiration? Or 1 year from when I renew it?
> 
> I dont have any plans on going until June .. and then again in early December 2020.
> 
> My original plan was to get my daughter an AP (for discounts) and use existing tickets (that do not expire) for the rest of the family.


I found out some of this answer:
Looks like I have 30 days after and oddly today is the 30th day (AP expired 11/12/19) . 
So .. I probably wont renew, as tempting as it is -- since I dont plan on going until June (or maybe even later next year)


----------



## Robo

tlmadden73 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask about AP renewals.
> 
> 1. How long (after an AP expires) do you have to renew it? I was looking to buy an AP for JUST my daughter (as she was 2 when we had our AP). I just noticed today I had a renewal option for the rest of the family.
> 2. I clicked it and it looked like I would be able to renew our APs for $200 less.
> 
> 3. I also assume that if you renew an AP ..it activates IMMEDIATELY. Does the activation date become 1 year from my expiration? Or 1 year from when I renew it?
> 
> I dont have any plans on going until June .. and then again in early December 2020.
> 
> My original plan was to get my daughter an AP (for discounts) and use existing tickets (that do not expire) for the rest of the family.


1. 30 days after the anniversary (expiration) date.
2. Sounds about right. (approx. 15% discount)
3. NO. You would be "RENEWING" your original AP, so the renewed AP would keep the same expiration date, just _one year later._



tlmadden73 said:


> I found out some of this answer:
> Looks like I have 30 days after and oddly today is the 30th day (AP expired 11/12/19) .
> So ..
> 4. I probably wont renew, as tempting as it is -- since I dont plan on going until June (or maybe even later next year)



4. It is very often a good plan to not renew an AP if the guest does not plan on visiting within a couple of months of the expiration/renewal date.


----------



## Robo

Momtomouselover said:


> My dad  (retired military) is about to drive out to the local arsenal ticket office and purchase tickets for us.  We will NOT get the military salute ticket since we won't have a military/retired military person with us during the actual trip.  However, the 4 day PH ticket price I was quoted is still a good discount from direct pricing.  Will we need to give the ticket office our expected start date? Also, can these tickets be upgraded and with price bridging (assuming we get a knowledgeable and willing CM)? If so,
> *A. *how do we know what year they were created in? We are buying 4 day PHs but may stay longer.
> 
> ETA: Never mind.  I think I found my answer in the sticky (didn't see it at first). Correct me please if this info has changed. Thx!
> *Military Tickets -*
> These are tickets similar to MYW tickets and can be sold at various military bases and at the Shades of Green Resort at WDW.
> These Military Tickets are not only price-discounted, but Florida Sales Tax is not charged.
> 
> *Military "Non-Salute" Tickets* can be upgraded similarly to regular MYW tickets.
> They can be "price bridged" to the current full price of the equivalent ticket bought from Disney.
> These are subject to the same rules as MYW ticket upgrades:
> Must be done within 14 days of first use and with entitlements still remaining on the ticket.


Nothing has changed in the rules quoted above.
Have a great trip!

*A. *You may (or may not) be able to CALL Disney (OR a contact number for the military  -I have no idea what sort of office the military has that keeps track of military tickets) and ask when your tickets were bought from Disney. (Have the tickets' numbers ready when you call.)
It is also possible that your tickets will be considered "current tickets" for the purposes of upgrade. 
There have been no reports that I've seen regarding these tickets.


----------



## Momtomouselover

Robo said:


> Nothing has changed in the rules quoted above.
> Have a great trip!
> 
> *A. *You may (or may not) be able to CALL Disney (OR a contact number for the military  -I have no idea what sort of office the military has that keeps track of military tickets) and ask when your tickets were bought from Disney. (Have the tickets' numbers ready when you call.)
> It is also possible that your tickets will be considered "current tickets" for the purposes of upgrade.
> There have been no reports that I've seen regarding these tickets.



Thanks! Wouldn't you be able to tell by the expiration date?  If it has a 2030 expiration than it would have to be one of the earlier tickets right? and thus its not really fully 'bridgeable' if that is the right word.  For instance I bought a 4 -day PH and if the MWR bought it much earlier like say the example C then the tickets value would only be $484.58 and then to upgrade to a current 6 day PH after we arrive it would cost quite a bit, $179.42 by my calculation (traveling over New Years so expensive per day price too).  However, if it is a recent ticket then the value would be whatever the current 2019 price is.  Am I understanding correctly?  Hope its not an older ticket. :/


----------



## Robo

Momtomouselover said:


> Thanks! Wouldn't you be able to tell by the expiration date?
> 1. If it has a 2030 expiration than it would have to be one of the earlier tickets right?
> 2. and thus its not really fully 'bridgeable' if that is the right word.
> 3. For instance I bought a 4 -day PH and if the MWR bought it much earlier like say the example C then the tickets value would only be $484.58 and then to upgrade to a current 6 day PH after we arrive it would cost quite a bit, $179.42 by my calculation (traveling over New Years so expensive per day price too).
> 4. However, if it is a recent ticket then the value would be whatever the current 2019 price is.  Am I understanding correctly?  Hope its not an older ticket. :/


1. Current "regular" tickets do not have a 2030 expiration date.
Regular tickets expire within 10-18 months from purchase, give or take.
(AP's and other "special" tickets expire on the default date of Dec. 31, 2030.)
Also, you are correct that a "very" old (let's say 4 years and more) regular ticket may
show a 2030 expiration date, too.
2. Nearly all "regular" tickets purchased via authorized resellers/discounters are fully "bridgeable."
BUT, the value to which they are "bridged" depends on Disney on-line prices when those tickets were first acquired from Disney by those resellers/discounters.
3. & 4. I didn't check your numbers, but that's the correct idea.


----------



## Momtomouselover

Robo said:


> 1. Current "regular" tickets do not have a 2030 expiration date.
> Regular tickets expire within 10-18 months from purchase, give or take.
> (AP's and other "special" tickets expire on the default date of Dec. 31, 2030.)
> Also, you are correct that a "very" old (let's say 4 years and more) regular ticket may
> show a 2030 expiration date, too.
> 2. Nearly all "regular" tickets purchased via authorized resellers/discounters are fully "bridgeable."
> BUT, the value to which they are "bridged" depends on Disney on-line prices when those tickets were first acquired from Disney by those resellers/discounters.
> 3. & 4. I didn't check your numbers, but that's the correct idea.



I think I get it.  I guess its pretty important that I find out when the MWR bought these tickets from Disney. Hmm. I was hoping if there was an expiration date on them that would help me determine it and it sounds like it would but only with in 10-18 months.


----------



## kristenrice

I have a plan and I want to run it by the experts....

I'm taking a trip with my dad from October 29- November 3, 2020.  I am also planning (hoping!) to take a trip in mid-October 2021.  My dad and I are planning to buy 6-day park-hopper tickets for our trip, but when we get closer to the trip, I will have a better idea if I will be able to go in 2021 or not.  Ideally, I would like to upgrade the 6-day park-hopper to the DVC Gold Pass as soon as we arrive so that I can take advantage of the PhotoPass feature.  I would also like to use Disney Gift Cards (bought with the 5% discount at Target, of course  ) to pay for the upgrade.

Here's my math....

6-day Park Hopper from UCT with start date of Oct 29, 2020: *$549.94*
Gate Price (currently, subject to change by next year): $591.49 (incl. tax)
DVC Gold Pass: $744.44 (incl. tax)
Cost at gate to upgrade: $152.95
$150 worth of Disney Gift Cards bought from Target with 5% Discount: *$142.50*
*$2.95* additional

TOTAL cost of DVC Gold Pass: *$695.39*
Does this look right?  Am I missing anything?  I am 99% sure I am going again in October 2021, I'm just not sure who will be going with me....friends or family.  I do know that it will be the second week of October at the absolute latest so the AP will still be good for the entire trip.


----------



## Robo

kristenrice said:


> I have a plan and I want to run it by the experts....
> 
> I'm taking a trip with my dad from October 29- November 3, 2020.  I am also planning (hoping!) to take a trip in mid-October 2021.  My dad and I are planning to buy 6-day park-hopper tickets for our trip, but when we get closer to the trip, I will have a better idea if I will be able to go in 2021 or not.  Ideally, I would like to upgrade the 6-day park-hopper to the DVC Gold Pass as soon as we arrive so that I can take advantage of the PhotoPass feature.  I would also like to use Disney Gift Cards (bought with the 5% discount at Target, of course  ) to pay for the upgrade.
> 
> Here's my math....
> 
> 6-day Park Hopper from UCT with start date of Oct 29, 2020: *$549.94*
> Gate Price (currently, subject to change by next year): $591.49 (incl. tax)
> DVC Gold Pass: $744.44 (incl. tax)
> Cost at gate to upgrade: $152.95
> $150 worth of Disney Gift Cards bought from Target with 5% Discount: *$142.50*
> *$2.95* additional
> 
> TOTAL cost of DVC Gold Pass: *$695.39*
> Does this look right?  Am I missing anything?  I am 99% sure I am going again in October 2021, I'm just not sure who will be going with me....friends or family.  I do know that it will be the second week of October at the absolute latest so the AP will still be good for the entire trip.



You would *not* use the Disney GATE price for the 6-day PH.
(The "gate price" is actually higher than the on-line price.)
But, you *would *use the Disney ON-LINE for the 6-day PH. (Which IS, [basically] as you stated $591.50)
It does not matter at all (for the purposes of upgrade) what YOU paid UT for the ticket.)

$744.44 DVC Gold Pass (incl. tax) [I'm taking your word for this price.]
-591.50 6-Day Hopper, Oct. 29.
=*152.94* Total Cost to upgrade to DVC Gold Pass incl. tax (no matter what form of payment you choose.)
If you have some kind of gift cards or other ways to pay that cost less than straight cash, that's gravy!

Yup. An AP is valid from the date that you first USE it, up through the close of the parks on exact same date one year later.


----------



## kristenrice

Robo said:


> You would *not use *the Disney GATE price for the 6-day PH.
> (The "gate price" is actually higher than the on-line price.)
> But, you *would use* the Disney ON-LINE for the 6-day PH. (Which IS, [basically] as you stated $591.50)
> It does not matter at all (for the purposes of upgrade) what YOU paid UT for the ticket.)
> 
> $744.44 DVC Gold Pass (incl. tax) [I'm taking your word for this price.]
> -591.50 6-Day Hopper, Oct. 29.
> =*152.94* Total Cost to upgrade to DVC Gold Pass incl. tax (no matter what form of payment you choose.)
> If you have some kind of gift cards or other ways to pay that cost less than straight cash, that's gravy!
> 
> Yup. An AP is valid from the date that you first USE it, up through the close of the parks on exact same date one year later.


Thanks for verifying  .  The DVC Gold Pass is $699 + tax ($744.44 total) so, based on my calculations, I should be able to get it for $695.39....a 6.6% savings, or almost $50.  That's not much, but I don't know where else you can get a discount on a discounted AP.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Booked a short trip next September with 3 day tickets in the package. Just booked a 2 night trip for February with 2 day tickets. As I was looking at MDE and saw we each have 2 tickets I am now wondering if the system will know which tickets to use since they were purchased as packages and of course date based. I know in the past people would prioritize their tickets. Is that something I need to do for ours or will they know the 2 day is for February and the 3 day is for September automatically at the gate since they were purchased as part of each package?


----------



## Robo

MinnieMSue said:


> Booked a short trip next September with 3 day tickets in the package. Just booked a 2 night trip for February with 2 day tickets. As I was looking at MDE and saw we each have 2 tickets I am now wondering if the system will know which tickets to use since they were purchased as packages and of course date based.
> 1. I know in the past people would prioritize their tickets.
> 2.  Is that something I need to do for ours or will they know the 2 day is for February and the 3 day is for September automatically at the gate since they were purchased as part of each package?


1. That's still a standard procedure when guests have multiple valid tickets.
2. Couldn't *hurt* to do it.
*But*, since current tickets are date-based, unless you paid [unnecessarily] for "open dated" tickets...
The only tickets that will WORK in Feb. are the tickets that have the Feb. dates.
And, the only tickets that will WORK in Sept. are the tickets that have the Sept. dates.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Robo said:


> 1. That's still a standard procedure when guests have multiple valid tickets.
> 2. Couldn't *hurt* to do it.
> *But*, since current tickets are date-based, unless you paid [unnecessarily] for "open dated" tickets...
> The only tickets that will WORK in Feb. are the tickets that have the Feb. dates.
> And, the only tickets that will WORK in Sept. are the tickets that have the Sept. dates.



thanks that was what I was thinking but still worry about their system being unreliable. We have had annual passes in the past so this wasn’t a concern but never had 2 trips with regular tickets before.


----------



## tstidm1

I have a question about the 4 Park Magic Tickets. If I add the Water Park option, Can I use the Water Park option on a separate day? It sounds like it would be over the same 7 day period as the Theme Park tickets, but want to make sure.


----------



## lanejudy

tstidm1 said:


> I have a question about the 4 Park Magic Tickets. If I add the Water Park option, Can I use the Water Park option on a separate day? It sounds like it would be over the same 7 day period as the Theme Park tickets, but want to make sure.


Correct, the 4 Park Magic ticket is good for 7 days from the start date.  The water park and NBA Experience option is good for the same 7 days.  That’s 6 different entitlements across the 7 days.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## jekjones1558

Is there anyone out there who will take pity on this old lady?  I used to know this stuff like the back of my hand but have been left in the dust since I have been 24/7 caregiver for DH since 2016.  
I have 2 old (pre-2016) unused 6 day adult hopper tickets.  They were purchased from Undercover Tourist.  I am going to give them to my DSis and her DH because we will never be able to use them.  My DSis needs 8 or 9 days of hoppers.  Am I looking at the info correctly--current Disney price is $451.56 for a 6 day hopper and $478.19 for 8 day hopper and $488.84 for 9 day hopper.  My DSis should only have to pay the difference between the 6 day and 8 or 9 day prices to upgrade?  And that can only be done once they get to WDW?  And it is no longer necessary to use the tickets at least once in order to get the bridging prices?  TIA to anyone who can offer help.  I so appreciate it.


----------



## lanejudy

jekjones1558 said:


> Is there anyone out there who will take pity on this old lady?  I used to know this stuff like the back of my hand but have been left in the dust since I have been 24/7 caregiver for DH since 2016.
> I have 2 old (pre-2016) unused 6 day adult hopper tickets.  They were purchased from Undercover Tourist.  I am going to give them to my DSis and her DH because we will never be able to use them.  My DSis needs 8 or 9 days of hoppers.  Am I looking at the info correctly--*current Disney price is $451.56 for a 6 day hopper and $478.19 for 8 day hopper and $488.84 for 9 day hopper. * My DSis should only have to pay the difference between the 6 day and 8 or 9 day prices to upgrade?  And that can only be done once they get to WDW?  And it is no longer necessary to use the tickets at least once in order to get the bridging prices?  TIA to anyone who can offer help.  I so appreciate it.



I'm not sure where you are reading those "current" prices that I bolded above - they look to be the "*A __* Created BEFORE Feb.12,2017 - *(2016) *Prices *HERE.*" from post #6 of this same thread.  Assuming you are correct that your tickets are "pre-2016" then that appears to be the _value_ of your old 6-day hopper ticket ($451.56).

Current WDW tickets are date-based, so the price varies depending on when your sister plans to go.  Current prices can be found on the WDW website.  (For reference, an 8-day hopper ticket ranges between $525 and $664 based on dates.)  She would pay the difference between current online price and the value from the link above.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## jekjones1558

lanejudy said:


> I'm not sure where you are reading those "current" prices that I bolded above - they look to be the "*A __* Created BEFORE Feb.12,2017 - *(2016) *Prices *HERE.*" from post #6 of this same thread.  Assuming you are correct that your tickets are "pre-2016" then that appears to be the _value_ of your old 6-day hopper ticket ($451.56).
> 
> Current WDW tickets are date-based, so the price varies depending on when your sister plans to go.  Current prices can be found on the WDW website.  (For reference, an 8-day hopper ticket ranges between $525 and $664 based on dates.)  She would pay the difference between current online price and the value from the link above.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


Thank you!  I think I get it now.  I will let my DSis know the upgrade costs so she can decide what to do.  I really appreciate that you took the time to help me out.


----------



## revoxfire

Here's an odd question, I'll be making my trip to orlando tmrw. I read on the annual passholder page that you can get a free NBA Jersey by purchasing the AP at the disney center at Amway center. Can I do the upgrade process there? Would they recognize the value of my undercover tourist ticket? Thanks!!


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

I was just looking at MDE and seems like mine, and my family's tickets, for our upcoming January trip aren't visible.  I chatted with MDE support and they said it's just an interface issue and they are still linked.  Has anyone had this issue?  If so, do people think they are actually still linked or could this be an issue when we attempt to enter the park?


----------



## Robo

chicagodisneyguy said:


> I was just looking at MDE and seems like mine, and my family's tickets, for our upcoming January trip aren't visible.  I chatted with MDE support and they said it's just an interface issue and they are still linked.
> 1. Has anyone had this issue?
> 2.  If so, do people think they are actually still linked or
> 3. could this be an issue when we attempt to enter the park?


1. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes.
(MDE is a very poorly-behaving, glitchy system.)
2. Very likely you will be just fine.
3. OTOH, if it IS an issue, it can be fixed by the CMs there.


----------



## Robo

revoxfire said:


> Here's an odd question, I'll be making my trip to orlando tmrw. I read on the annual passholder page that you can get a free NBA Jersey by purchasing the AP at the disney center at Amway center. Can I do the upgrade process there? Would they recognize the value of my undercover tourist ticket? Thanks!!


As far as I can tell, the Amway ticket center is ALSO an authorized WDW ticket reseller (just like Undercover Tourist.)
So, they would not be able to "upgrade" another reseller's ticket.
(The free NBA jersey would be a premium to entice guests to buy their tickets via the Amway center.)

But, to make sure, why not contact the Amway ticket center?


----------



## revoxfire

Robo said:


> As far as I can tell, the Amway ticket center is ALSO an authorized WDW ticket reseller (just like Undercover Tourist.)
> So, they would not be able to "upgrade" another reseller's ticket.
> (The free NBA jersey would be a premium to entice guests to buy their tickets via the Amway center.)
> 
> But, to make sure, why not contact the Amway ticket center?


Will do, thanks!


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

chicagodisneyguy said:


> I was just looking at MDE and seems like mine, and my family's tickets, for our upcoming January trip aren't visible.  I chatted with MDE support and they said it's just an interface issue and they are still linked.  Has anyone had this issue?  If so, do people think they are actually still linked or could this be an issue when we attempt to enter the park?



Just to circle back and update, all our tickets are showing as linked today.  Looks like it was just a 24 hour glitch.  Hopefully they stay that way!


----------



## Robo

chicagodisneyguy said:


> Just to circle back and update, all our tickets are showing as linked today.  Looks like it was just a 24 hour glitch.  Hopefully they stay that way!


Sounds good.
Unfortunately, that's all-too-common.
But, now you'll know what to expect if it happens again.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Dizzytime

Question about AP vouchers, please.
We are in CA and only get to Disney World every 3-5 years, but we learned long ago that we stay long enough that buying and annual pass was smart. On top of that, we picked up on the (substantial) yearly ticket price increases, so we started buying our AP 3, 4, or even 5 years before our next trip to save money. We just got back from a wonderful 15 night stay using our latest (and almost-to-expire)  AP's we purchased in Feb 2016 for $749 each, and in hopes of another trip in a few years we're considering buying AP's in advance again... and now am getting the sticker shock for the next go-round with the current price being $370 ea more.  Wow!
Anyway, one question.
The 2030 expiration is not a big deal, but as we're getting older we are trying to be realistic, and wondering if we buy the vouchers now and are not able to make another trip, what can we do with the vouchers? Doubt they could be refunded, and would never have the time or inclination to try and resell them even if allowed, but would we be able to gift them? To our (adult ) children, or even someone else? I don't remember if the vouchers have a name on them, but if not maybe they could be just handed over?
I've found so much info on the Disboards and Google around this topic, but just not seeing anything pertaining to this exactly, although I'm sure this is a common situation,. 
Thanks in advance for anyone that has an opinion or info, and  sure hope you are all having a magical day!


----------



## Robo

Dizzytime said:


> Question about AP vouchers, please.
> We are in CA...
> The 2030 expiration is not a big deal, but as we're getting older we are trying to be realistic, and wondering if we buy the vouchers now and are not able to make another trip, what can we do with the vouchers?
> 1. Doubt they could be refunded, and would never have the time or inclination to try and resell them even if allowed,
> 2. but would we be able to gift them? To our (adult ) children, or even someone else?
> 3.  I don't remember if the vouchers have a name on them, but if not maybe they could be just handed over?
> I've found so much info on the Disboards and Google around this topic, but just not seeing anything pertaining to this exactly, although I'm sure this is a common situation,.
> Thanks in advance for anyone that has an opinion or info, and  sure hope you are all having a magical day! View attachment 460125


1. No refunds can be expected.
2. You can sell or gift them to anyone.
3. Doesn’t matter.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Some members of our group who already purchased park hoppers will most likely not be able to go on our trip in February.

If their park hoppers go unused, they can still apply the price they paid for the unused tickets to the purchase of future tickets, correct? How would they do that? Do they do anything about it now or wait until they can go again?

We are staying on DVC points, so the tickets are not part of a package (if that matters.) 

Thank you!


----------



## Ariel620

I want to share my experience that yesterday (12/22 Which is during the gold pass blackout), I was able to upgrade my 8d PH tickets to a gold pass without issue.  I used the tickets the previous 8 days (so some Use during the blackout period), but when I upgraded at guest services there was no problem choosing gold pass.  She warned me I wouldn’t be able to park hop when I left HS, but I said that’s fine, we leave for our flight soon.  I was also able to apply the cost of memory maker ($169) to the AP upgrade cost even though I had activated and used memory maker all week (this one required manager approval, but it still seemed easy).  It was a great experience at HS guest services, and it worked out exactly as I wanted.  

Thought I would shared because I think there are some others planning to do this soon.


----------



## smmco

MickeyWaffles said:


> Some members of our group who already purchased park hoppers will most likely not be able to go on our trip in February.
> 
> If their park hoppers go unused, they can still apply the price they paid for the unused tickets to the purchase of future tickets, correct? How would they do that? Do they do anything about it now or wait until they can go again?
> 
> We are staying on DVC points, so the tickets are not part of a package (if that matters.)
> 
> Thank you!


I would like to know this too since I’m getting ready to buy tickets.


----------



## Robo

MickeyWaffles said:


> Some members of our group who already purchased park hoppers will most likely not be able to go on our trip in February.
> 
> 1. If their park hoppers go unused, they can still apply the price they paid for the unused tickets to the purchase of future tickets, correct?
> 2. How would they do that?
> 3. Do they do anything about it now or wait until they can go again?
> 
> 4. We are staying on DVC points, so the tickets are not part of a package (if that matters.)
> 
> Thank you!


1. Correct.
2. When they arrive at WDW on their next trip, they can purchase new tickets using the value of the older tickets toward the cost.
(It MIGHT be able to be done in advance of the trip by calling Disney... or that MIGHT NOT be possible in advance.
Things like this can change over time.)
3. If they/you know the exact dates when they WILL be making their next trip, it might be possible to get new tickets for them when YOU are at WDW.
4. Doesn't matter for this situation.


----------



## smmco

Robo said:


> 1. Correct.
> 2. When they arrive at WDW on their next trip, they can purchase new tickets using the value of the older tickets toward the cost.
> (It MIGHT be able to be done in advance of the trip by calling Disney... or that MIGHT NOT be possible in advance.
> Things like this can change over time.)
> 3. If they/you know the exact dates when they WILL be making their next trip, it might be possible to get new tickets for them when YOU are at WDW.
> 4. Doesn't matter for this situation.


Can you make fast passes on tickets with an incorrect date?


----------



## Robo

smmco said:


> Can you make fast passes on tickets with an incorrect date?


Nope.


----------



## jrsharp21

Does anyone know if when you go to to ticket booth or guest relations counter, can you use several different types of payment formats to pay to upgrade your current tickets to an AP? I currently have a 3 day hopper and looking to upgrade to an AP during our trip next month. I want to use the Disney gift cards, Visa gift cards, and cash that I received for Xmas to pay for the upgrade. Anyone know if they will do this?


----------



## Robo

jrsharp21 said:


> 1. Does anyone know if when you go to to ticket booth or guest relations counter, can you use several different types of payment formats to pay to upgrade your current tickets to an AP?
> I currently have a 3 day hopper and looking to upgrade to an AP during our trip next month.
> 2. I want to use the Disney gift cards, Visa gift cards, and cash that I received for Xmas to pay for the upgrade.
> 3. Anyone know if they will do this?


1. Yes, you can.
2. That'll work.
3. I'm anyone, and I know.


----------



## WIll C

Just as a data point for people upgrading tickets to an AP:

1. We purchased a package (Ultimate Christmas Package) back in August. Had room + tickets + extras. We both had platinum APs at the time of purchase that were expiring in September.
2. I went on a trip before they expired and asked about using the tickets from the package to renew our APs. Due to the package, we had to wait to do so. I renewed my Plat AP at the time for normal renewal cost with a note in their system that I can get a refund for the ticket amount when we came in December.
3. Our first day of our holiday trip, we went to Disney Springs and got the refund of my tickets as credit for my AP renewal. No problems there.
4. The last day of our trip (Dec. 26th) we went to upgrade my wife's tickets to a DVC Gold AP. The rep at Disney Springs had to get approval as we had used the tickets during a date that the gold AP has a blackout. It wasn't an issue as they gave the OK to upgrade us for the difference. We don't expect to ever go back during the blackout dates again so didn't need to go for the Plat AP for her again and I'll just upgrade to the gold next year.

Ticket staff was helpful and knowledgeable at Disney Springs. A good experience all together.


----------



## stitchfan18

On our honeymoon back in 2008 we upgraded the tickets on our package to 10 day PH with the water parks and more add on. I know we've used all 10 park days, but we should have a bunch of water park days left. I have my original ticket from our honeymoon and a KTTW card from 2010 that we probably transferred tickets to. I can't find any tickets or KTTW cards in DH's name. I remember we used to only be able to check our balance of remaining days on these tickets while we were at Disney, but since it's been about 10 years since we last used these tickets, I'm not sure if that has changed.
1.) Is there a number I can call to check the remaining water park days?
2.) Would there be a way for Disney to find DH's ticket since we were in the same room, or will those tickets just be a loss since I can't find any old tickets in his name?


----------



## ldo

Just comfirming that wdw Still price bridges From the wdw online price to apply to dvc annual pass? So it’s worth it (a bit) to buy from UT basic tickets then bridge to AP at end of trip?


----------



## pluto377

I'm taking a trip in Feb with family.  I purchased a 6 day PH with our package.  I recently decided to go in January for Marathon weekend.  I bought a 3 day ticket for that trip.  Now I'm thinking of going again in November for Wine & Dine weekend.  That would be another 3 or 4 day ticket (not purchased yet).  If I read correctly, I can't combine my two previously purchased tix to upgrade to an AP right?  I'd have to just upgrade one of them and be out the money for the other?


----------



## Robo

ldo said:


> Just comfirming that wdw Still price bridges From the wdw online price to apply to dvc annual pass? So it’s worth it (a bit) to buy from UT basic tickets then bridge to AP at end of trip?


Yes.


----------



## Robo

pluto377 said:


> I'm taking a trip in Feb with family.  I purchased a 6 day PH with our package.  I recently decided to go in January for Marathon weekend.  I bought a 3 day ticket for that trip.  Now I'm thinking of going again in November for Wine & Dine weekend.  That would be another 3 or 4 day ticket (not purchased yet).
> 1.  If I read correctly, I can't combine my two previously purchased tix to upgrade to an AP right?
> 2. I'd have to just upgrade one of them
> 3. and be out the money for the other?


1. Right.
2. Correct, but...
3.That's NOT correct, as you can continue to hold onto that ticket and use its original value 
to help purchase NEW tickets for a trip sometime in the future.


----------



## Robo

stitchfan18 said:


> On our honeymoon back in 2008 we upgraded the tickets on our package to 10 day PH with the water parks and more add on. I know we've used all 10 park days, but we should have a bunch of water park days left. I have my original ticket from our honeymoon and a KTTW card from 2010 that we probably transferred tickets to. I can't find any tickets or KTTW cards in DH's name. I remember we used to only be able to check our balance of remaining days on these tickets while we were at Disney, but since it's been about 10 years since we last used these tickets, I'm not sure if that has changed.
> 1.) Is there a number I can call to check the remaining water park days?
> 2.) Would there be a way for Disney to find DH's ticket since we were in the same room, or will those tickets just be a loss since I can't find any old tickets in his name?


1.) _*Maybe*_ they can do it.

Below is a quote from an eMail from WDW Guest Relations regarding "days left" on tickets:


> Greetings from the Walt Disney World Resort!
> Thank you for contacting us regarding your unused Walt Disney World ticket media.
> If you have not already done so, please send a copy of the front and back of your tickets, as well as a copy of your Government issued I.D.
> 
> to Ticket.Usage@DisneyWorld.com.
> 
> Include your name and daytime telephone number. We are unable to provide usage without these copies.
> 
> Please note, we are not able to receive messages or attachments greater than two mega bytes. If needed, send your files in separate messages or compress them prior to sending.
> 
> If you are visiting the Walt Disney World Resort within five days and need immediate assistance, please call us at (407) 560-2544, Monday through Friday between the hours of 9:00am and 5:00pm (EST). We may also be reached Sunday and Saturday between the hours of 10:00am and 5:00pm (EST).
> 
> I personally assure you that your message has been received. Depending on the amount of research required, our response time may vary; however, a member of my Guest Experience Services Team will contact you within five days.
> Sincerely,
> 
> Director, Guest Experience Services



2.) You can make a request for them to try...

Call WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat

-or (again)-

Email ticket.inquiries@disneyworld.com


----------



## barefootMom

I have 6 day park hopper tickets for a trip I have coming this February. If I decide, during those 6 days, that I want to upgrade to an AP, do I just need to do it before the very last day in order to have the 6 day pass go towards the cost of an AP? Also, if I upgrade at that point to the AP, when would the effective date of the AP be? Would it be that day that I upgraded? Or would it go back to the first day that I used the 6 day pass? Or some other day? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Robo

barefootMom said:


> I have 6 day park hopper tickets for a trip I have coming this February. If I decide, during those 6 days, that I want to upgrade to an AP,
> 1. do I just need to do it before the very last day in order to have the 6 day pass go towards the cost of an AP? Also, if I upgrade at that point to the AP, when would the effective date of the AP be?
> 2.  Would it be that day that I upgraded?
> 3. Or would it go back to the first day that I used the 6 day pass?


1. You can even upgrade as late as closing time on the SAME day that you use the last ticket asset.
2. Nope. 
3. Yes.


----------



## randumb0

If I activate a pre 2016 ticket then upgrade it would that work in terms of receiving the value of a 2019 ticket instead of a pre 2016?


----------



## Robo

randumb0 said:


> If I activate a pre 2016 ticket then upgrade it would that work in terms of receiving the value of a 2019 ticket instead of a pre 2016?


Nope.

In reality,  the pre-2016 ticket is already "active."
You would actually be USING the pre-2016 tickets to enter the parks.


----------



## wacowgirl

Question about upgrading to AP:

I currently have a package (room, tix w/PH) with my parents. We have 4-day PH staying 5 days (Wednesday, the 18th is not a ticket usage day as my parents arrive in MCO from SEA). I decided to arrive the day before and looking at a 2-day ticket w/o PH as I can get in some Tuesday and most day Wednesday as folks arrive at 6 pm. I know I can't add onto the package we currently have as it would have to be applied to everyone. 

With all that said, I'm considering upgrading to AP as I'm planning on going in 2021. Can I combine all those days towards the price of the AP? If so, how would I go about doing that? Would I have to do it before my 2-day expires?


----------



## Robo

wacowgirl said:


> Question about upgrading to AP:
> 
> I currently have a package (room, tix w/PH) with my parents. We have 4-day PH staying 5 days (Wednesday, the 18th is not a ticket usage day as my parents arrive in MCO from SEA). I decided to arrive the day before and
> 1. looking at a 2-day ticket w/o PH as I can get in some Tuesday and most day Wednesday as folks arrive at 6 pm.
> 2.  I know I can't add onto the package we currently have as it would have to be applied to everyone.
> 
> With all that said, I'm considering upgrading to AP as I'm planning on going in 2021.
> 3. Can I combine all those days towards the price of the AP?


1. Very expensive to do that. Using two separate tickets for one stay is not economical.
2. Correct.
3. Sorry, but no. Multiple tickets cannot be "combined" for an upgrade.

Unless there is some sort of "ticket requirement" for your room, you would be better off to cancel the "package" tickets and just buy stand-alone tickets for everyone.
I don't know how much (if any) "penalty fee" there would be to cancel your package tickets at this point.


----------



## jekjones1558

Hats off to Robo for all the great info in this thread.  I was able to figure out the exact value of my 2 pre-2016-6 day hoppers and the exact cost to upgrade them to 9 day hoppers, to be used Mar. 8-18.  My sister and her hubby linked them to their accounts and then called the ticket phone number AND THEY WERE ABLE TO UPGRADE THE TICKETS OVER THE PHONE SO THEY CAN MAKE 9 DAYS WORTH OF FASTPASS RESERVATIONS AT 60 DAYS!  I was shocked that they didn't have to wait to upgrade at Guest Relations since the 6 day hoppers were purchased long ago at Undercover Tourist!


----------



## wacowgirl

Robo said:


> 1. Very expensive to do that. Using two separate tickets for one stay is not economical.
> 2. Correct.
> 3. Sorry, but no. Multiple tickets cannot be "combined" for an upgrade.
> 
> Unless there is some sort of "ticket requirement" for your room, you would be better off to cancel the "package" tickets and just buy stand-alone tickets for everyone.
> I don't know how much (if any) "penalty fee" there would be to cancel your package tickets at this point.


To your response for #3, I was meaning my ticket. The 2-day and the 4-day ticket. The 4-day ticket is part of a package and we are going in March. My folks have paid for the package and have paid it off already. We used a TA. I would imagine my TA would have to cancel our package and reserve it again for us and then my folks would have to use their CC again to purchase which is what I DON'T want to happen as I want this to not be known I'm arriving early. I have some things planned for them prior to their arrival so that's why I'm sneaking around. 

I, on the other hand, decided a couple of weeks ago to fly in the day before and I want to go to a couple of parks before they get in. I rather not let them know I'm getting in early as I will never hear the end of it for various reasons so I'm sneaking in without them so they don't know I'm doing this. I priced it for room only and ticket vs. a package and it's not that much more so I'm doing a package. But I need my Disney fix and want to be selfish to get into a couple of parks.

So I wanted to combine only MY tickets (2 & 4-day) to get an annual pass. I know I can't combine all of our tickets. Is this possible? Or will I have to just use the 4-day ticket price before the last day to get the annual pass?


----------



## Robo

wacowgirl said:


> A. To your response for #3, I was meaning my ticket. The 2-day and the 4-day ticket. The 4-day ticket is part of a package and we are going in March.
> 
> My folks have paid for the package and have paid it off already. We used a TA. I would imagine my TA would have to cancel our package and reserve it again for us and then my folks would have to use their CC again to purchase which is what I DON'T want to happen as I want this to not be known I'm arriving early. I have some things planned for them prior to their arrival so that's why I'm sneaking around.
> 
> B. I, on the other hand, decided a couple of weeks ago to fly in the day before and I want to go to a couple of parks before they get in. I rather not let them know I'm getting in early as I will never hear the end of it for various reasons so I'm sneaking in without them so they don't know I'm doing this.
> 
> C. I priced it for room only and ticket vs. a package and it's not that much more so I'm doing a package.
> But I need my Disney fix and want to be selfish to get into a couple of parks.
> 
> D. So I wanted to combine only MY tickets (2 & 4-day) to get an annual pass.
> E. I know I can't combine all of our tickets.
> F. Is this possible?
> G. Or will I have to just use the 4-day ticket price before the last day to get the annual pass?


A. I understand, and I'm saying that you cannot use the value of your 2-day AND your 4-day ticket combined to upgrade to AP. You can choose EITHER of them to upgrade to AP, but not both.
B. Sounds like fun, but ticketing rules can't help you with that.
C. In most cases, there should be no difference in price between booking a "room WITH tickets"
vs. booking a room -AND- buying the same kind of tickets, stand-alone.
(And if you bought your tickets from a discounter, you'd save even more.)
D. As I said, you can't do that. It is not allowed. Upgrades are strictly one ticket per upgrade.
E. I didn't mention combining ALL of the tickets. I just said that MULTIPLE tickets (meaning _more than one_) cannot be "combined" for an upgrade.
F. Nope.
G. In this case, you should choose to upgrade the 2-day ticket to AP. (Because you will have started USING that ticket first during this trip.)
And then, USE the AP for the remaining 4 days of this trip (after everybody else has arrived.)
Then, you'd just KEEP your 4 day (package) ticket you did not upgrade and use its value in the future to buy a new ticket or AP at such time as you need it, in for another WDW trip.
Is this going to make your ticket cost (including the AP) more expensive during this first trip?
Yes. And, that's why I said you could save that situation by buying everyone's tickets separate from the room charge.
I understand that doesn't suit your plans, but it is going to cost you extra to do what you have planned.


----------



## wacowgirl

Robo said:


> A. I understand, and I'm saying that you cannot use the value of your 2-day AND your 4-day ticket combined to upgrade to AP. You can choose EITHER of them to upgrade to AP, but not both.
> B. Sounds like fun, but ticketing rules can't help you with that.
> C. In most cases, there should be no difference in price between booking a "room WITH tickets"
> vs. booking a room -AND- buying the same kind of tickets, stand-alone.
> (And if you bought your tickets from a discounter, you'd save even more.)
> D. As I said, you can't do that. It is not allowed. Upgrades are strictly one ticket per upgrade.
> E. I didn't mention combining ALL of the tickets. I just said that MULTIPLE tickets (meaning _more than one_) cannot be "combined" for an upgrade.
> F. Nope.
> G. In this case, you should choose to upgrade the 2-day ticket to AP. (Because you will have started USING that ticket first during this trip.)
> And then, USE the AP for the remaining 4 days of this trip (after everybody else has arrived.)
> Then, you'd just KEEP your 4 day (package) ticket you did not upgrade and use its value in the future to buy a new ticket or AP at such time as you need it, in for another WDW trip.
> Is this going to make your ticket cost (including the AP) more expensive during this first trip?
> Yes. And, that's why I said you could save that situation by buying everyone's tickets separate from the room charge.
> I understand that doesn't suit your plans, but it is going to cost you extra to do what you have planned.



Thanks, Robo! I appreciate your explanations!


----------



## MoeJ

I recently purchased a Florida Resident package (Spring into 2020 room only, plus 3-day Florida Resident tickets at $109 per day, added park hopper option + added on DDP).

Now I see that, starting January 2nd, they'll be offering a FL Resident 3-Day Discover Disney Ticket for $175.

Am I able to purchase the new ticket deal and cancel the previous tickets? The trip is in March...


----------



## Robo

MoeJ said:


> I recently purchased a Florida Resident package (Spring into 2020 room only, plus 3-day Florida Resident tickets at $109 per day, added park hopper option + added on DDP).
> 
> Now I see that, starting January 2nd, they'll be offering a FL Resident 3-Day Discover Disney Ticket for $175.
> 
> *Am I able to purchase the new ticket deal and cancel the previous tickets? The trip is in March...*


Yes.


----------



## MoeJ

Thank you so much!!


----------



## SG131

Question, I purchased a 7 day ticket from a discount site for an upcoming trip.  Plans have changed and we are now going to go to the park on arrival day as well so I would like to add an 8th day to the ticket.  Can I bridge the ticket at guest relations as soon as I arrive or do I need to scan into the park first?  Will it mess up my FP for day 8 if I don't get around to upgrading the ticket until partway through the trip since right now I have FP booked for days 2-8?  Hopefully the question makes sense!


----------



## Robo

SG131 said:


> Question, I purchased a 7 day ticket from a discount site for an upcoming trip.  Plans have changed and we are now going to go to the park on arrival day as well so I would like to add an 8th day to the ticket.
> 1.  Can I bridge the ticket at guest relations as soon as I arrive
> 2. or do I need to scan into the park first?
> 3. Will it mess up my FP for day 8 if I don't get around to upgrading the ticket until partway through the trip since right now I have FP booked for days 2-8?  Hopefully the question makes sense!


1. Yes.
2. Nope.
3. If you upgrade on the FIRST day (I recommend that you do that) after the upgrade, your MDX account will still see that you have a valid "8th day" ticket remaining for the last day.


----------



## SG131

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Nope.
> 3. If you upgrade on the FIRST day (I recommend that you do that) after the upgrade, your MDX account will still see that you have a valid "8th day" ticket remaining for the last day.


Thanks! I have to go to GR to activate my AP the first day anyway so I was hoping I could take care of my mom's ticket at the same time.


----------



## Wood Nymph

Here is my situation. Our annual passes expired 12/30/19 and I needed to renew them by Jan 1st because it is our fastpass date for our March 1st trip. I wanted to use gift cards to do it. The online renew ap option would not take two giftcards, so I called Disney so that they could apply the two giftcards to my renewal. What I ended up with is something called Disney Platinum Plus - Renewal Certificate. After the purchase was complete the CM told me that I would receive a code to use to link the renewal to my MDE account. She also said that I had to activate it at a ticket window. The ticket has the option to reassign it and lists an expiration date of 12/31/2030, even though it should be 12/30/2020. 

I renewed my husband's ap two days later via the online renewal on the website using one giftcard and a credit card to pay the balance due. The cost of the renewal is over $1,000, which is why I needed two forms a payment when doing it online. His annual pass doesn't say renewal certificate and it looks like it is active now.

Do you think I will have to go to a ticket booth to activate my ap renewal certificate? If yes, then where is the ticket booth at Disney Springs located. We plan to go there when we arrive. Thanks.


----------



## Robo

Wood Nymph said:


> Here is my situation. Our annual passes expired 12/30/19 and I needed to renew them by Jan 1st because it is our fastpass date for our March 1st trip. I wanted to use gift cards to do it. The online renew ap option would not take two giftcards, so I called Disney so that they could apply the two giftcards to my renewal. What I ended up with is something called Disney Platinum Plus - Renewal Certificate. After the purchase was complete the CM told me that I would receive a code to use to link the renewal to my MDE account. She also said that I had to activate it at a ticket window.
> 1. The ticket has the option to reassign it and lists an expiration date of 12/31/2030, even though it should be 12/30/2020.
> 
> I renewed my husband's ap two days later via the online renewal on the website using one giftcard and a credit card to pay the balance due. The cost of the renewal is over $1,000, which is why I needed two forms a payment when doing it online.
> 2. His annual pass doesn't say renewal certificate and it looks like it is active now.
> 3. Do you think I will have to go to a ticket booth to activate my ap renewal certificate? If yes, then
> 4. where is the ticket booth at Disney Springs located. We plan to go there when we arrive. Thanks.


1. That is the standard "default date" for expiration of an *AP Certificate*.
2. If his AP expired 12/30/19, then yes, the renewed AP would be active at this time.
3. Looks like it. You'd need to pick up the 2020 "AP CARD" (for discounts) -for each of you- anyway.
4. You want the DS *Disney Ticket Center.* 
(Purple arrow below.)


----------



## dtstampz

Looking for a little advice.  I purchased an 8 day PH e-ticket from UCT last year, before the last price increase.
It expires this month, but has no date-of-use.  ( I thought I would be touring last fall, but plans fell through.)
My trip is scheduled for May.  I realize I won't be able to use the expired ticket to make fast passes, so what's 
my best option? I can still renew my AP, but can't apply the PH ticket to the price, unless I do that in person.
Any thoughts?  
Should I bite the bullet and renew, and hope that I can tour again in the fall?   Should I just buy
a new ticket for my May trip, and try to do something with the e-ticket when I'm there???  With all of the ticket
changes, things are SO much more complicated.....


----------



## Robo

dtstampz said:


> 1. Should I bite the bullet and renew, and hope that I can tour again in the fall?
> 2. Should I just buy a new ticket for my May trip, and try to do something with the e-ticket when I'm there???
> 3. With all of the ticket
> changes, things are SO much more complicated.....


1. Even if you're less than certain, you know your potential schedule better then we do.
2. If making FP reservations in advance are a priority, then this will be a way to do that.
Otherwise, you can just wait until you arrive to use the value of your expired ticket to purchase a current ticket.


----------



## dtstampz

Thanks, Robo.  Since I'm going with a friend in May who already has a ticket purchased, I think I
will just buy a new ticket so we can make our Fast Passes.  And I'll sort out the e-ticket when I get
there.


----------



## Mary2e

How far in advance would mid-day magic tickets become available?


----------



## siren0119

Mary2e said:


> How far in advance would mid-day magic tickets become available?



They aren't a regular offering. The last offer for mid day tickets (which had to be used by 12/15/19) was likely put out because they weren't getting as many bookings as expected for the fall.  IF Disney decides to offer them again, they'd be announced once they became available. But that's a HUGE "if" with all the new ride openings and the 50th anniversary coming up.


----------



## darcyt

I have old non-expiring park hopper tickets. We are going with people who don't have tickets who are getting the 4 Park Magic Ticket (one park per day). Is there a way for us to buy 4 Park Magic Tickets and save our non-expiring hoppers for a future trip?


----------



## florep1

Can you upgrade the 4 Park Magic Tickets into an AP?


----------



## Robo

darcyt said:


> I have old non-expiring park hopper tickets. We are going with people who don't have tickets who are getting the 4 Park Magic Ticket (one park per day). Is there a way for us to buy 4 Park Magic Tickets and save our non-expiring hoppers for a future trip?


Sure. 
Just buy 4 Park Magic Tickets for now and save your non-expiring hoppers for a future trip.


----------



## Robo

florep1 said:


> Can you upgrade the 4 Park Magic Tickets into an AP?


Yes. But, there is no cost "advantage" to do so.
You will get the purchase price of the 4 Park Magic Tickets to use toward buying the AP.


----------



## Robo

Robo said:


> Sure.
> Just buy 4 Park Magic Tickets for now and save your non-expiring hoppers for a future trip.


At WDW, go to any Guest Relations BEFORE you go to enter your first park and have your 4 Park Magic Tickets set to the highest PRIORITY.
The 4 Park Magic Tickets tickets will then be used FIRST.


----------



## grossnmoe01

Wondering if someone can make sure I am understanding my tickets and usage.

I have a package booked thru wdw for 2/11/20 with tickets. Today I called and added an additional night (2/10/20) however, we had to add a preferred room due to no other rooms available at resort. We now have two separate reservations#. I was told we will be able to access our park tickets from the first reservation# with no problems upon check in on 2/10/20

Is this correct we should have no problems using tickets under the first reservation# that technically doesn’t start till 2/11/20?

thanks for any info.


----------



## Robo

grossnmoe01 said:


> I have a package booked thru wdw for 2/11/20 with tickets. Today I called and added an additional night (2/10/20)...
> Is this correct we should have no problems using tickets under the first reservation# that technically doesn’t start till 2/11/20?


It is unclear if "package tickets" can be activated early.
(Used to be that you could, but there have been confusing reports since the advent of "dated tickets.")

Can you currently book FastPasses for Feb. 10?


----------



## grossnmoe01

Robo said:


> It is unclear if "package tickets" can be activated early.
> (Used to be that you could, but there have been confusing reports since the advent of "dated tickets.")
> 
> Can you currently book FastPasses for Feb. 10?



When I added the extra day tickets the cast member told me we would be unable to book fast passes for the 10th.


----------



## Robo

grossnmoe01 said:


> When I added the extra day tickets the cast member told me we would be unable to book fast passes for the 10th.


I'm uneasy about you actually being able to _use_ your tickets on the 10th, as well.
Maybe there will be no problems (I hope so,) but I am loath to just take the assurances of just one CM on the phone.

EDIT:
Can you call back and MOVE your tickets from the second reservation to the FIRST reservation?
(You'd cancel the tickets on the second reservation. Book for the first.)
You CAN book tickets that run past a given "end date"  of a WDW resort reservation.

That way, you will KNOW you can use your tickets... AND, you could book FPs for that first day.


----------



## PendingPeril

I might upgrade our tickets on our last night to park hopper so we can visit Epcot depending on how everyone feels. Does anyone know if I'll be able to try for fast passes before upgrading at the park or will MDE block me?


----------



## siren0119

PendingPeril said:


> I might upgrade our tickets on our last night to park hopper so we can visit Epcot depending on how everyone feels. Does anyone know if I'll be able to try for fast passes before upgrading at the park or will MDE block me?



You won't be able to book fastpasses at two separate parks without the parkhopper option already on your tickets.

And just a heads up (you may already know this) that you will be charged whatever the upgrade cost is for your full length of tickets even if you wait until the last day (i.e. if you have 4 day tickets, you'll be charged the PH option for 4 day tickets - I think $80 - regardless of how many days you have left to actually use)


----------



## PendingPeril

Oof. Alright thanks.


----------



## grossnmoe01

Robo said:


> I'm uneasy about you actually being able to _use_ your tickets on the 10th, as well.
> Maybe there will be no problems (I hope so,) but I am loath to just take the assurances of just one CM on the phone.
> 
> EDIT:
> Can you call back and MOVE your tickets from the second reservation to the FIRST reservation?
> (You's cancel the tickets on the second reservation. Book for the first.)
> You CAN book tickets that run past a given "end date"  of a WDW resort reservation.
> 
> That way, you will KNOW you can use your tickets... AND, you could book FPs for that first day.



Good idea I will and do that.  Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## maryj11

If we buy the 4-Park Magic ticket and end up having to change our dates will Disney let us change the dates for the tickets ? Also with this ticket can you leave the park and re-enter the same park later?


----------



## Robo

maryj11 said:


> 1. If we buy the 4-Park Magic ticket and end up having to change our dates will Disney let us change the dates for the tickets ?
> 2. Also with this ticket can you leave the park and re-enter the same park later?


1.  It looks like they can be used within a period as late as starting on or before Sept. 30, 2020.
If they are specifically start-dated, you would be able to change the date within that stated period of time.
2. Yes. Multiple in-and-outs to the same park on the same day. (Just no "park-hopping.)


----------



## maryj11

Robo said:


> 1.  It looks like they can be used within a period as late as starting on or before Sept. 30, 2020.
> If they are specifically start-dated, you would be able to change the date within that stated period of time.
> 2. Yes. Multiple in-and-outs to the same park on the same day. (Just no "park-hopping.)


Thank you ! When I clicked to buy it did want me to pick a date.


----------



## dtstampz

dtstampz said:


> Thanks, Robo.  Since I'm going with a friend in May who already has a ticket purchased, I think I
> will just buy a new ticket so we can make our Fast Passes.  And I'll sort out the e-ticket when I get
> there.


Update— And now I am still a passholder! Ran the numbers and decided to renew.  I’ll do my best to get my moneys worth.


----------



## vacationer1954

Robo said:


> *Upgrading Tickets*


 Can admission tickets that were used on a block-out date be upgraded a day or two later to a Gold annual pass?


----------



## florep1

So I’m logged in to my DVC account. When i click on an existing reservation, then purchase tickets, it takes me to the UK website. It’s been that way for the last two days. Is it just me?


----------



## Robo

vacationer1954 said:


> Can admission tickets that were used on a block-out date be upgraded a day or two later to a Gold annual pass?


Tickets must be upgraded no LATER than close of business 
ON the same day that the last ticket asset is used.
Otherwise, a ticket that is used during a blackout day  can be upgraded to an AP that would have been blacked out that day.


----------



## vacationer1954

Robo said:


> Tickets must be upgraded no LATER than close of business
> ON the same day that the last ticket asset is used.
> Otherwise, a ticket that is used during a blackout day  can be upgraded to an AP that would have been blacked out that day.


So as long as there's still some days left on that ticket, and that ticket has not expired, the ticket holder can upgrade to the gold annual pass even though some of the earlier days during which the ticket was used for blockout dates. that seems like a convenient way to avoid at least one or two days of block out period.

Thanks.


----------



## Robo

vacationer1954 said:


> A. So as long as there's still some days left on that ticket,
> B. and that ticket has not expired, the ticket holder can upgrade to the gold annual pass even though some of the earlier days during which the ticket was used for blockout dates.
> C.  that seems like a convenient way to avoid at least one or two days of block out period.


A. Yes, but again, there do not need to be "day(s) left" (although, it's fine if there ARE "day(s) left.")
Again, tickets can be upgraded at any time during their useful life up to no LATER than close of business
ON the same day that the last ticket asset is used.
So, you could use your "last day" on a ticket to enter a park and, before you go home that evening, go to a ticket booth or guest relations and upgrade that (now, fully-used up) ticket to an AP.
B. Yup. (Although the value of a ticket that has expired, but has *never been used* can be used to help pay for another NEW ticket or AP.)
C. Many have done so.


----------



## marymaya

Please forgive me if I’m posting in the wrong place but I have a question about some Disney world tickets that were purchased in 1993 or 1994.
I’ve made phone calls and have emailed pictures of the tickets to guest relations and ticketing, but can’t seem to get a clear answer. I have 4 adult tickets and 2 child tickets. No expiration dates. Not assigned to anyone. Good for one park for one day each. I’ve been instructed to bring them to the guest relations at any park to convert them into modern day tickets. My question is: can I assign them to the others in my party? They’re unnamed. I’m just worried about showing up at a park with friends and trying to convert these tickets, and then not being able to or not being able to give them to my friends. Disney isn’t really answering my question and when I call them I’m just told to email a pic of the tickets. (Which I’ve done twice, but haven’t gotten an easy clear answer) 
Can I link the converted tickets to a magic band and MDE? 
Thanks for any insights you may have. And feel free to redirect me if I’m in the wrong place.


----------



## Robo

marymaya said:


> Please forgive me if I’m posting in the wrong place but I have a question about some Disney world tickets that were purchased in 1993 or 1994.
> I’ve made phone calls and have emailed pictures of the tickets to guest relations and ticketing, but can’t seem to get a clear answer. I have 4 adult tickets and 2 child tickets. No expiration dates. Not assigned to anyone. Good for one park for one day each. I’ve been instructed to bring them to the guest relations at any park to convert them into modern day tickets.
> My question is:
> 1. can I assign them to the others in my party? They’re unnamed.
> 2.  I’m just worried about showing up at a park with friends and trying to convert these tickets, and then not being able to or not being able to give them to my friends.
> 3. Disney isn’t really answering my question and when I call them I’m just told to email a pic of the tickets. (Which I’ve done twice, but haven’t gotten an easy clear answer)
> 4. Can I link the converted tickets to a magic band and MDE?
> Thanks for any insights you may have.
> 5. And feel free to redirect me if I’m in the wrong place.


1. Yes.
2. You can give never-used tickets to anyone.
3. Most "phone CMs"  have no training in these matters.
4. Yes.
5. You posted in an appropriate place.

The above info may be incorrect due to insufficient info regarding the tickets in question.


----------



## marymaya

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. It is virtually useless to "call Disney" with these kind of questions.
> 3. Yes.


Wow! You’re quick! I’m just so apprehensive about doing this. They were the super old school tickets where they stamped the date on them as you entered the park. There’s one day left on them. I’m planning to use them for a trip with friends, and to give them to three people plus myself. The child tickets won’t work as it’s an adults trip. It doesn’t sound like I have a reason to be nervous about trying this?


----------



## Robo

marymaya said:


> Wow! You’re quick! I’m just so apprehensive about doing this. They were the super old school tickets where they stamped the date on them as you entered the park.
> A. There’s one day left on them.
> B. I’m planning to use them for a trip with friends, and to give them to three people plus myself. The child tickets won’t work as it’s an adults trip. It doesn’t sound like I have a reason to be nervous about trying this?


A. That potentially changes things.
You did not give that info in your first question.
B. "Officially,"* partially-used* tickets are not allowed to be used by anyone except the guest who used them first.

This is how you first described your tickets:


marymaya said:


> have 4 adult tickets and 2 child tickets. No expiration dates. Not assigned to anyone. Good for one park for one day each.


You did not say that they had been partially used in the past.

This puts things in a "gray area."
It is actually against Florida state statute for tickets to be "transferred" between guests.

Will there, in reality, be a problem?
Maybe. Maybe not.
I'd at least be prepared to purchase new tickets.


----------



## marymaya

Robo said:


> A. That potentially changes things.
> You did not give that info in your first question.
> B. "Officially,"* partially-used* tickets are not allowed to be used by anyone except the guest who used them first.


Got it. But technically I used one back when I went on the trip with my family. My name isn’t on it, but I definitely used it. None of the tickets have names though, so how would the cast member know?
I haven’t told my friends about these “tickets” yet because I feel like it won’t work. But I definitely used 1 ticket. It was a family trip when I was in middle school so my brothers and parents used the others...but no names on the tickets. You’re so helpful, by the way.


----------



## marymaya

Robo said:


> A. That potentially changes things.
> You did not give that info in your first question.
> B. "Officially,"* partially-used* tickets are not allowed to be used by anyone except the guest who used them first.
> 
> This is how you first described your tickets:
> 
> You did not say that they had been partially used in the past.
> 
> This puts things in a "gray area."
> It is actually against Florida state statute for tickets to be "transferred" between guests.
> 
> Will there, in reality, be a problem?
> Maybe. Maybe not.
> I'd at least be prepared to purchase new tickets.


This is why I’m afraid to try. It’s for a bachelorette party, if I had my own ticket it would lower the price per person a little. I’m tempted just to pay for a ticket when the girls in charge start booking. But just so expensive.


----------



## Robo

marymaya said:


> Got it. But technically I used one back when I went on the trip with my family. My name isn’t on it, but I definitely used it. None of the tickets have names though, so how would the cast member know?
> I haven’t told my friends about these “tickets” yet because I feel like it won’t work. But I definitely used 1 ticket. It was a family trip when I was in middle school so my brothers and parents used the others...but no names on the tickets. You’re so helpful, by the way.


You can safely assume that YOU will be able to use one of the tickets (WHICH one is virtually not important.)
The other guests in your group _might_ be fine using the other older tickets, but there is a _potential_ that they would be refused.
No way to know until you are there, that day.


----------



## Robo

marymaya said:


> This is why I’m afraid to try. It’s for a bachelorette party, if I had my own ticket it would lower the price per person a little. I’m tempted just to pay for a ticket when the girls in charge start booking. But just so expensive.


Buying *one-day tickets* are just about THE most expensive way of visiting WDW.


----------



## marymaya

Robo said:


> You can safely assume that YOU will be able to use one of the tickets (WHICH one is virtually not important.)
> The other guests in your group _might_ be fine using the other older tickets, but there is a _potential_ that they would be refused.
> No way to know until you are there, that day.


Thanks! I will plan on using my ticket and holding onto the others as to not ruin anyone else’s budget for this trip.
 One last question though:
My brothers who were children at the time that they used their tickets, and are obviously adults now, can they upgrade their tickets to an adult ticket? Since we can’t transfer them to a child? Or could they use it for their own children? Lots of gray area, I’m sorry. I held onto these tickets all these years in a scrapbook.


----------



## marymaya

Robo said:


> Buying *one-day tickets* are just about THE most expensive way of visiting WDW.


I know! So if I used my own ticket, they’d buy less tickets for the whole group. Others also have tickets for various reasons, so I think we’re only looking at buying a few one day passes.


----------



## Robo

marymaya said:


> My brothers who were children at the time that they used their tickets, and are obviously adults now,
> 
> can they upgrade their tickets to an adult ticket?


Absolutely, yes. And, free of charge!

(Disney does not penalize kids for growing up.)


----------



## creativeamanda

I want to make sure I have this right. I have a 10 day PH+ ticket. Staying at Disney 12 days. By my calculation I can be in a park all 12 days as long as I have at least one of the 4 major parks remaining on my last day. So days 1-4 major four, day 5 water parks, 6-9 major four, 10 water parks, 11-12 major four. Is this correct?


----------



## neverlandfamily

Can the 4 park magic ticket be upgraded to add an additional day or park hopper? What would the cost be?


----------



## neverlandfamily

Can the 4 park magic ticket be upgraded to add an additional day or park hopper? What would the cost be?


----------



## Robo

neverlandfamily said:


> Can the 4 park magic ticket be upgraded to add an additional day or park hopper? What would the cost be?





neverlandfamily said:


> Can the 4 park magic ticket be upgraded to add an additional day or park hopper? What would the cost be?


Well, sorta.
But, what will actually happen is that you'd simply have to pay the difference between what you paid for the special "4-park ticket" and the full price of the ticket that you want.
Zero "savings" over just buying the ticket that you actually want from the beginning.


----------



## Robo

creativeamanda said:


> I want to make sure I have this right. I have a 10 day PH+ ticket. Staying at Disney 12 days. By my calculation
> 1. I can* be in a park* all 12 days
> 2. as long as I have at least one of the 4 major parks remaining on my last day.
> 3. So days 1-4 major four, day 5 water parks, 6-9 major four, 10 water parks, 11-12 major four. Is this correct?


1. Up to 10 days at a Theme Park, and additional visits to the "Plus" parks (ala Water Parks, etc.)
2. That is not a requirement at all.
3. That'll work, if that's what you want to do.
BUT, there is no need to do the parks in that order.
You COULD visit the "Major" Parks (Theme Parks) all first... 
and then use any of the "Water" Parks (etc.) on your remaining days. 
The _order_ you visit does not matter at all.


----------



## creativeamanda

Robo said:


> 1. Up to 10 days at a Theme Park, and additional visits to the "Plus" parks (ala Water Parks, etc.)
> 2. That is not a requirement at all.
> 3. That'll work, if that's what you want to do.
> BUT, there is no need to do the parks in that order.
> You COULD visit the "Major" Parks (Theme Parks) all first...
> and then use any of the "Water" Parks (etc.) on your remaining days.
> The _order_ you visit does not matter at all.


Thanks!  Was actually planning to do water parks on the first day and somewhere in the middle so this is perfect.


----------



## neverlandfamily

Robo said:


> Well, sorta.
> But, what will actually happen is that you'd simply have to pay the difference between what you paid for the special "4-park ticket" and the full price of the ticket that you want.
> Zero "savings" over just buying the ticket that you actually want from the beginning.


I thought that might be the case. Thanks!


----------



## TulipMom

Robo said:


> If an infant turns three years old *during *a trip,
> or a child turns ten years old *during *a trip,
> the infant/child is still considered to be in the younger category for the length of the trip.
> This applies whether the family is staying on or off property.
> It does not apply to local residents who commute (unless they are staying on property.)
> 
> There is no need to carry a birth certificate to try to prove a child's age.
> Disney does not ask for "proof" of a child's age.
> Disney just asks that a parent be honest about a child's age.


No changes to ticket policies since this was posted?  We have a child who will turn 10 on our last park day.  Sounds like he'll qualify as a child for our entire (off-site) stay?


----------



## TulipMom

It looks like we'll be doing 4 parks days plus 1 day at Typhoon Lagoon for our upcoming trip.  On only 1 day are we planning to park hop.  It looks like it's cheaper for us to purchase 5 tickets as opposed to 4-day park hopper?  Or can we add park hopper for 1-day only?  Any advice or anything I'm missing here?  

(I apologize for the fact that I'm sure this has been covered before, but my search results weren't matching exactly what I needed to know and this is a dense thread).


----------



## starry_solo

TulipMom said:


> It looks like we'll be doing 4 parks days plus 1 day at Typhoon Lagoon for our upcoming trip.  On only 1 day are we planning to park hop.  It looks like it's cheaper for us to purchase 5 tickets as opposed to 4-day park hopper?  Or can we add park hopper for 1-day only?  Any advice or anything I'm missing here?
> 
> (I apologize for the fact that I'm sure this has been covered before, but my search results weren't matching exactly what I needed to know and this is a dense thread).



Can't add park hopper for 1-day only; you'll be charged the entire amount, regardless of when you upgrade.
4-day one-park ticket + 1 water park ticket might be cheaper than 4 park hoppers


----------



## Robo

[QUOTE="TulipMom, post: 61399841 We have a child who will turn 10 on our last park day.  Sounds like *he'll qualify as a child for our entire (off-site) stay*?
[/QUOTE]
Correct.


----------



## lanejudy

TulipMom said:


> On only 1 day are we planning to park hop. It looks like it's cheaper for us to purchase 5 tickets as opposed to 4-day park hopper?


You cannot use an “extra” day of a multi-day ticket to hop.  I suggest re-arrangimg your plans so you don’t hop at all if you want to avoid the hopper upcharge.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Princess2R

Can you add a day to the 4 day magic ticket? 
I bought the 4 day magic ticket just because I was unsure if I would have enough time for a park on my arrival day, if I get there and decide that I want a 5 day base ticket (added day) do I just pay the difference between the 4 day magic price and the 5 day base price ?


----------



## Robo

Princess2R said:


> 1. Can you add a day to the 4 day magic ticket?
> I bought the 4 day magic ticket just because I was unsure if I would have enough time for a park on my arrival day,
> 2. if I get there and decide that I want a 5 day base ticket (added day) do I just pay the difference between the 4 day magic price and the 5 day base price ?


1. Well, sorta.
2. Yes. You'd pay the difference between what you paid for the special "4-park magic ticket" and the full price of a 5-day base ticket.


----------



## babesboo99

We just got back from a 10 day trip  a couple months ago and are planning our next trip and we decided Thanksgiving 2021. My question is when will tickets be ok to buy so that they will be good  till the end of 2021?  if i can buy a couple here and there it would make it easier


----------



## Robo

babesboo99 said:


> We just got back from a 10 day trip  a couple months ago and are planning our next trip and we decided Thanksgiving 2021. My question is when will tickets be ok to buy so that they will be good  till the end of 2021?  if i can buy a couple here and there it would make it easier


With the new "dated" tickets, you should not purchase until you know the _*specific dates*_ of your trip AND those dates become available from Disney.

(It's not enough that the tickets will be "good until the end of 2021."
You need to know the exact dates of your trip in order to buy the most cost-effective tickets.)

Right now, the last ticket dates available are through the end of 2020.


----------



## babesboo99

Robo said:


> With the new "dated" tickets, you should not purchase until you know the _*specific dates*_ of your trip AND those dates become available from Disney.
> 
> (It's not enough that the tickets will be "good until the end of 2021."
> You need to know the exact dates of your trip in order to buy the most cost-effective tickets.)
> 
> Right now, the last ticket dates available are through the end of 2020.



Thank you , i forgot about the dated tickets.


----------



## yawns

DH & I have  2 day park tickets starting tomorrow. I am vey sick & am not able to go. I do not think we will be able to use the tickets this year.  What are our options? Since they will be unused can we transfer them to someone else? Could that be as late as 2021?


----------



## Robo

yawns said:


> DH & I have  2 day park tickets starting tomorrow. I am vey sick & am not able to go. I do not think we will be able to use the tickets this year.  What are our options?
> 1. Since they will be unused can we transfer them to someone else?
> 2. Could that be as late as 2021?


Sorry to hear of your illness. Get better soon!
1. Yes.
2. Well, I assume that your tickets are "dated" starting tomorrow.
Since that means they will not be valid, as-is, after your pre-stated trip dates, you (or whomever you transfer them to) would have to pay extra (likely) to change the dates of use.
If your tickets fully expire without ever being used, you can still use their original value towards buying new tickets at such time in the future that you will be at WDW.


----------



## yawns

Robo said:


> Sorry to hear of your illness. Get better soon!
> 1. Yes.
> 2. Well, I assume that your tickets are "dated" starting tomorrow.
> Since that means they will not be valid, as-is, after your pre-stated trip dates, you (or whomever you transfer them to) would have to pay extra (likely) to change the dates of use.
> If your tickets fully expire without ever being used, you can still use their original value towards buying new tickets at such time in the future that you will be at WDW.


Thank you.


----------



## Isabelle12345

Does anyone know if we can upgrade 2-days flexible dates tickets to an AP by calling Disney?
I made the mistake of adding the flexible date option before we knew our specific dates and now it sounds like a real waste of money... I know if I let them expire I can use that money to use for an AP, but I would like to get one before the next price increase!


----------



## Robo

Isabelle12345 said:


> Does anyone know if we can upgrade 2-days flexible dates tickets to an AP by calling Disney?


You can try calling WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## DGsAtBLT

A relative is staying offsite next weekend. Trip is very last minute, they just bought tickets online.

It occurred to me, I have no idea if it’s possible to get into the parks without a physical ticket (or magic band). Google has not been helpful. Do they need to head to guest relations before their first park entrance?


----------



## siren0119

DGsAtBLT said:


> A relative is staying offsite next weekend. Trip is very last minute, they just bought tickets online.
> 
> It occurred to me, I have no idea if it’s possible to get into the parks without a physical ticket (or magic band). Google has not been helpful. Do they need to head to guest relations before their first park entrance?



If they have magic bands (or plan to buy them before visiting the parks) they can just link everything in MDE and use their magic bands to get into the parks. 

Otherwise, they can stop at guest relations right outside the park gate and get a "hard" ticket, which they can use for park entry and fastpasses.


----------



## Robo

DGsAtBLT said:


> A relative is staying offsite next weekend. Trip is very last minute, they just bought tickets online.
> 
> It occurred to me, I have no idea if it’s possible to get into the parks without a physical ticket (or magic band). Google has not been helpful. Do they need to head to guest relations before their first park entrance?


Just take Photo ID and the email with the ticket info directly to the psrk gates.
They will supply a plastic ticket for entry and FP use.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Robo said:


> Just take Photo ID and the email with the ticket info directly to the psrk gates.
> They will supply a plastic ticket for entry and FP use.



So they can do this right at the tapstiles without having to go guest relations? Perfect, thank you!


----------



## tlmadden73

Annual Pass question .. Sorta a ticket question too.

I have two sets of tickets i was looking to use in the next year (its been 6+ years .. its time )
1) Non-expiring hopper 10-day tickets with four days left (assigned to me, wife, son)
2) 3 sets of 5-day tickets (non-hopper)  (with no expiration date) that have yet to be assigned to anyone. 

I was looking at ticket options for my daughter (who wasnt born when we got those tickets 6 years ago (talk about NOT planning ahead, right?) ..

I was looking at just getting her the 4-park 4-day ticket for an upcoming trip .. but than I thought about getting her an AP . 

So I am planning on getting an AP for just my daughter for a upcoming June trip -- and use either set 1 or 2 for the rest of us.

I was able to get the AP rate for our room today when the discounts were announced by just letting them know I planned on getting an AP before the trip, but I didnt mention that it was just for my daughter, but then I got thinking. 

Are discounts (including resort) able to be used from a childs AP? I figured it wouldnt matter since the price is the same and she is part of my MDE account, except she has no ID to show. Shrug. I guess I should find out before June. 

If not, then I need to revert my reservation back to the non-AP rate, I guess. Not sure how that would work on check-in if I already have the reservation booked. 

I guess I can always get the AP for myself and then give my daughter one of the 5-day tickets, but that just makes things awkward for the next trip after this one.


----------



## Robo

tlmadden73 said:


> Are discounts (including resort) able to be used from a childs AP? I figured it wouldnt matter since the price is the same and she is part of my MDE account, except she has no ID to show.
> Not sure how that would work on check-in if I already have the reservation booked.


Yup.
Nothing to worry about.


----------



## osufeth24

I am going to the Star Wars 5/10k run April 17/18.  I am an AP Gold, which is blacked out all the way til the 18th.  My AP ends on the 26th of April.

Could I buy the 3 day FL resident special they have going on (it has no blackouts) so I can go on the 16th and 17th, and use that toward my AP renewal?


----------



## Robo

osufeth24 said:


> My AP ends on the 26th of April.
> Could I buy the 3 day FL resident special they have going on (it has no blackouts) so I can go on the 16th and 17th, and use that toward my AP renewal?


Yes.


----------



## huey578

Making there will be no issues.  I currently have a 1 day Park Hopper for Sept 20, 2020.  I just received my 5 day Park Hopper Flex starting on Dec 22, 2020.  Will there be any issues if I link my Dec. ticket to my MDE now or should I wait until I use my Sept. ticket??  TIA


----------



## Juventus

Anyone know if I can use a bought adult ticket for my 5 year old?


----------



## Robo

Juventus said:


> Anyone know if I can use a bought adult ticket for my 5 year old?


Not as-is.
You can "trade it" for a child's ticket.
You can "ask nicely" for a refund of the difference price on a Disney gift card, but that is not a guarantee.


----------



## Robo

huey578 said:


> Making there will be no issues.  I currently have a 1 day Park Hopper for Sept 20, 2020.  I just received my 5 day Park Hopper Flex starting on Dec 22, 2020.  Will there be any issues if I link my Dec. ticket to my MDE now or should I wait until I use my Sept. ticket??  TIA


After you input your Dec. ticket into your MDX account, create a "fake name" in your MDX account.
Transfer the Dec. ticket to under that fake name.
When you are ready to finally use that Dec. ticket (even to book FP+, etc.,) transfer it back to your real name.


----------



## Juventus

Robo said:


> Not as-is.
> You can "trade it" for a child's ticket.
> You can "ask nicely" for a refund of the difference price on a Disney gift card, but that is not a guarantee.


It's a 4yr+ old Canadian resident ticket.  Would I actually have to pay extra due to today's higher prices?


----------



## lizzilou

We only have one day tickets.  We are using those tickets to go to DHS.  Can we go to Disney Springs Guest Services and get cards for our non-magic band party members a few days beforehand since it is so crazy with the new ride boarding groups (which we are trying to get)?  Or can we only get our cards at the parks on the day assigned?


----------



## Robo

Juventus said:


> It's a 4yr+ old Canadian resident ticket.
> *Would I actually have to pay extra due to today's higher prices?*


Maybe. It may actually depend on the CM you encounter.
(Ask nicely.)


----------



## Robo

lizzilou said:


> We only have one day tickets.  We are using those tickets to go to DHS.
> 1. Can we go to Disney Springs Guest Services and get cards for our non-magic band party members a few days beforehand since it is so crazy with the new ride boarding groups (which we are trying to get)?
> 2. Or can we only get our cards at the parks on the day assigned?


1. Yes. Any ticket booth or Guest Relations at WDW.
HOWEVER, guests with purchased tickets and no MagicBands can just show up at the park gate, and by showing photo ID and the email/ticket info, can be issued the plastic ticket/FP card right there.
2. No rules that require that.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

We have a FD Package booked July 6-14. We have a room only booked July 5 because I couldn’t get the extra day added on for package at YC

I EMAILED Disney about activating our tickets a day early and was told the resort could activate them when we check in the first day, but that we would only be able to make same day fastpasses


----------



## Robo

DisneyMomx7 said:


> We have a FD Package booked July 6-14. We have a room only booked July 5 because I couldn’t get the extra day added on for package at YC
> 
> I EMAILED Disney about activating our tickets a day early and was told
> 1. the resort could activate them when we check in the first day,
> 2. but that we would only be able to make same day fastpasses


. 
1. Maybe. Hope it works. (Please report back.)
2. Yup.


----------



## marymaya

Robo said:


> Buying *one-day tickets* are just about THE most expensive way of visiting WDW.


Hi, I'm back again. I'm still really hesitant to try to use these tickets. What would be the cheapest way for me to get a 2 day pass? They look cheaper on the disney website than undercover tourist. If I get there and get denied, what would be my back up plan to get tickets? Pay at the gate? I wouldn't be so apprehensive, but I'm travelling with other people and I don't want to hold them up mess with their plans, you know?


----------



## Robo

marymaya said:


> Hi, I'm back again. I'm still really hesitant to try to use these tickets.
> 1. What would be the cheapest way for me to get a 2 day pass?
> 2. They look cheaper on the disney website than undercover tourist.
> 3. If I get there and get denied, what would be my back up plan to get tickets?
> 4. Pay at the gate?


1. Buy from Disney.
2. They are. Disney is the best source for 1-day and 2-day tickets.
3. You could buy new tickets at that time.
4. Yes. (Well, at least at a ticket booth near the gate.)


----------



## AngiTN

Got a quick question, about package tickets. I'd search but I can't find the right group of terms to get results that are relevant to this

We just got back from a trip that was a package for room and 2 day tickets. Putting $200 down for our NYE room a year out is better than paying in full for 1 night a year out. Anyway, I figured we'd use those 2 day tickets for our AP renewal.  For some reason, I thought once we checked in, those tickets could be reassigned but they couldn't. I checked each day. They were never used, I checked right up till we left, they remained on MDE, 2 day tickets, 2 entitlements remaining. So they never got used over our AP in error. However, they are now gone from the "my tickets" list. The last time I paid for the flex option but opted this time not to do that so I know they "expired" since we didn't use by the date shown but I was thinking that I would still be able to use them to renew, that they'd maintain some value. Is this correct? Or are they truly gone? I plan to ask when I'm back next week if they show up on the account but in the meantime was wondering how it worked


----------



## Robo

AngiTN said:


> Got a quick question, about package tickets. I'd search but I can't find the right group of terms to get results that are relevant to this
> 
> We just got back from a trip that was a package for room and 2 day tickets. Putting $200 down for our NYE room a year out is better than paying in full for 1 night a year out. Anyway, I figured we'd use those 2 day tickets for our AP renewal.  For some reason, I thought once we checked in, those tickets could be reassigned but they couldn't. I checked each day. They were never used, I checked right up till we left, they remained on MDE, 2 day tickets, 2 entitlements remaining. So they never got used over our AP in error. However, they are now gone from the "my tickets" list. The last time I paid for the flex option but opted this time not to do that so I know they "expired" since we didn't use by the date shown but
> 1. I was thinking that I would still be able to use them to renew, that they'd maintain some value. Is this correct?
> 2. Or are they truly gone?
> 3. I plan to ask when I'm back next week if they show up on the account but in the meantime was wondering how it worked


1. Their value can still be used to buy new tickets or (by extension) help renew an AP.
2. I don't know "where they are" but Disney will be able to see that you didn't use them.
3. You should be able to get things straightened out, but I don't know how long it should take (due to the truly glitch-filled MDX software.)


----------



## AngiTN

Thank you. That's pretty much how I expected it to go but looking for confirmation. I'll have time over the weekend so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Okay. So I have a very old 2 day non-expiring ticket that was originally part of a 4-day ticket from 1990. On our last trip in 2018, Guest Services converted it to a nice, new plastic card from the paper version. I added it to DMX when I got home. Now I have a 5-day base ticket I need to add.  

Can I  reassign the 2-day ticket to my DH's account (he isn't coming this trip)? I don't think I can as I believe this might be considered an activated ticket and therefore, cannot be reassigned?

ugh


----------



## Robo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Okay. So I have a very old 2 day non-expiring ticket that was originally part of a 4-day ticket from 1990. On our last trip in 2018, Guest Services converted it to a nice, new plastic card from the paper version. I added it to DMX when I got home. Now I have a 5-day base ticket I need to add.
> 
> 1. Can I  reassign the 2-day ticket to my DH's account (he isn't coming this trip)?
> 2. I don't think I can as I believe this might be considered an activated ticket and therefore, cannot be reassigned?


1. Unlikely. Reassignment is reserved for "never-used" tickets. 
2. Yup.

Just go to any Guest Relations before going to a park gate for the first time, and have the CM 
set the priority of your NEW ticket so that it will be used (and not your old ticket.)


----------



## abbyandangel

My DH has a relative that is a CM at Epcot. She has offered to meet us at the front gate and give us a voucher  to get in.   It is a generous offer but I want to  make our FP 60 days out for our whole trip.   So my question is Can she mail us the voucher, can I link it to MDE and upgrade it to a 7 day hopper before our trip so I can make FPs?


----------



## siren0119

abbyandangel said:


> My DH has a relative that is a CM at Epcot. She has offered to meet us at the front gate and give us a voucher  to get in.   It is a generous offer but I want to  make our FP 60 days out for our whole trip.   So my question is Can she mail us the voucher, can I link it to MDE and upgrade it to a 7 day hopper before our trip so I can make FPs?



Nope to both.
A cast member guest pass can't be upgraded, and part of what you give up by getting in for free is the ability to make advanced fastpasses.


----------



## abbyandangel

Thanks.  We will politely decline the ticket


----------



## kschafer

So I think I know but want to be sure. My mom will be purchasing a Florida resident AP. She will buy online and activate on arrival. Is she able to make FP reservations? Staying offsite so I know they would be at 30 days, not 60.   My aunt and uncle are getting the special resident 3 day ticket. Same answer?


----------



## Robo

kschafer said:


> So I think I know but want to be sure. My mom will be purchasing a Florida resident AP. She will buy online and activate on arrival.
> 1.  Is she able to make FP reservations?
> 2. Staying offsite so I know they would be at 30 days, not 60.
> My aunt and uncle are getting the special resident 3 day ticket.
> 3. Same answer?


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.


----------



## kschafer

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Yes.



Thanks Robo!


----------



## Donna feetham

please can you tell me if if can upgrade 5 day park hopper to an annual pass these where DVC 25 promo  with park hopper & water park optionsOr can I add days. I would prefer to upgrade to annual pass as we will be ther for 14 days would like to be able to book fast passes


----------



## Robo

Donna feetham said:


> please can you
> 1. tell me if if can upgrade 5 day park hopper to an annual pass
> 2. these where DVC 25 promo  with park hopper & water park options
> 3. Or can I add days.
> 4. I would prefer to upgrade to annual pass as we will be ther for 14 days would like to be able to book fast passes


1. With "normal" tickets you can.
2. I don't know what KIND of tickets you have.  (Were they _tremendously_ discounted?)
"Free" (or nearly free) tickets cannot be upgraded.
3. If you CAN (are allowed to)  upgrade, you can choose to add days or upgrade to AP.
4. An upgradable ticket can have days added or be upgraded to AP.


----------



## Donna feetham

Robo said:


> 1. With "normal" tickets you can.
> 2. I don't know what KIND of tickets you have.  (Were they _tremendously_ discounted?)
> "Free" (or nearly free) tickets cannot be upgraded.
> 3. If you CAN (are allowed to)  upgrade, you can choose to add days or upgrade to AP.
> 4. An upgradable ticket can have days added or be upgraded to AP.


----------



## Donna feetham

There was a DVC promo but the tickets where discounted a little, but not free.
They have an exp date of 2030
Do you know how I can find out if I can upgrade to an annual pass
thanks


----------



## Robo

Donna feetham said:


> There was a DVC promo but the tickets where discounted a little, but not free.
> They have an exp date of 2030
> Do you know how I can find out if I can upgrade to an annual pass
> thanks


Call WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
-or-
Email ticket.inquiries@disneyworld.com


----------



## DisneyMomx7

We aren’t going to July but I’ll be glad to report back. I’m bringing the email with me!  If we can’t I’ll be ok with that and just spend the day at Stormalong Bay. We have a lunch ADR at Beaches and Cream and dinner ADR at RFC in Disney Springs so no missed ADR if info I was given is wrong!


Robo said:


> It is unclear if "package tickets" can be activated early.
> (Used to be that you could, but there have been confusing reports since the advent of "dated tickets.")
> 
> Can you currently book FastPasses for Feb. 10?





DisneyMomx7 said:


> We have a FD Package booked July 6-14. We have a room only booked July 5 because I couldn’t get the extra day added on for package at YC
> 
> I EMAILED Disney about activating our tickets a day early and was told the resort could activate them when we check in the first day, but that we would only be able to make same day fastpasses


----------



## SamFaniam

Does anyone have a prediction of when price increases might occur? I noticed in the sticky that last year it was March 12. We may be adding an additional member to our traveling group, but I don’t want to buy a ticket if they aren’t actually going to come, and I may not know for a month or so.


----------



## Carolyn Louise

Need help please...

I can't figure out how to upgrade a 5 day pass to AP on the app before my Feb trip. It seems reading through this post that others have been able to do it but the option doesn't seem to exist for me. I called guest services and they said the only way to do it is in the app or in person. If I wait to do it in person, I'll either lose my fastpass window for a trip in March or have to purchase another ticket.

ETA: This is what I have tried doing:

Opened the app, went to Tickets and Passes
Selected my 5 Day PH ticket
Hit Change Ticket
No upgrade to AP option...only an option to change to a ticket with waterpark admission
I've also tried selected to upgrade my AP and purchase new AP and it doesn't give me any option to apply the purchased ticket. If anyone has done this process recently and can give me step by step directions, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Robo

SamFaniam said:


> Does anyone have a prediction of when price increases might occur? I noticed in the sticky that last year it was March 12.


Your guess is as good as my guess.



SamFaniam said:


> We may be adding an additional member to our traveling group, but I don’t want to buy a ticket if they aren’t actually going to come, and I may not know for a month or so.


Do you feel LUCKY?


----------



## Robo

Carolyn Louise said:


> I can't figure out how to upgrade a 5 day pass to AP on the app before my Feb trip.


When and from whom did you buy your current ticket?


----------



## SamFaniam

Robo said:


> Your guess is as good as my guess.
> 
> 
> Do you feel LUCKY?



Not particularly. Am I correct in thinking that if we do not use that ticket at all, even though it will have a specific use date, that we could apply the cost to a future ticket?


----------



## Robo

SamFaniam said:


> Am I correct in thinking that if we do not use that ticket at all, even though it will have a specific use date, that we could apply the cost to a future ticket?


Yup.

I guess it comes down to whether you'd rather (possibly) pay the new price for a ticket that you know you WILL use, 
or pay the current price for a ticket that you MIGHT NOT use.


----------



## Carolyn Louise

Robo said:


> When and from whom did you buy your current ticket?



From Disney online on Dec 11.


----------



## Robo

Carolyn Louise said:


> From Disney online on Dec 11.


You should be able to update those.

Call WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) 
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
-or-

Try the WDW IT Dept. at
*(407) 939-7765 *or
*(407) 939-4357 *


----------



## nycdisneygal

After 2 years of AP we are not renewing

I am lucky to have been gifted 2 castmember tix for 1 day for when I take DD to universal next weeked. I already added them to our MDE and assigned them correctly (and booked our fast passes). We will take our magic bands with us... So, do I still need to get card tix? I have the printout of the voucher...


----------



## Carolyn Louise

Robo said:


> You should be able to update those.
> 
> Call WDW Ticketing:
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
> -or-
> 
> Try the WDW IT Dept. at
> *(407) 939-7765 *or
> *(407) 939-4357 *



Thanks, I’ll try this.


----------



## Robo

nycdisneygal said:


> After 2 years of AP we are not renewing
> 
> I am lucky to have been gifted 2 castmember tix for 1 day for when I take DD to universal next weeked.
> 
> I already added them to our MDE and assigned them correctly (and booked our fast passes). We will take our magic bands with us... *So, do I still need to get card tix?*


*Nope.*


----------



## Carolyn Louise

Robo said:


> You should be able to update those.
> 
> Call WDW Ticketing:
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
> -or-
> 
> Try the WDW IT Dept. at
> *(407) 939-7765 *or
> *(407) 939-4357 *


 
They were able to get it done for me in about 5 min this morning.  thanks so much for directing me to this number!


----------



## summerlvr

I have an annual pass voucher that I am considering activating for my March trip, but I also have a free dining package booked for August. 
1. Will I be able to prioritize my tickets for that August trip so that I use my AP and not the package ticket? I realize that package ticket will have an expiration date, but... 
2. Can I save that ticket and  apply the value to the purchase of a new ticket when I want to get one? Or am I required to use the ticket that comes with the free dining package during that August trip?
 Hope this all makes sense! Thanks!


----------



## Robo

summerlvr said:


> I have an annual pass voucher that I am considering activating for my March trip, but I also have a free dining package booked for August.
> 1. Will I be able to prioritize my tickets for that August trip so that I use my AP and not the package ticket? I realize that package ticket will have an expiration date, but...
> 2a. Can I save that ticket and  apply the value to the purchase of a new ticket when I want to get one?
> 2b. Or am I required to use the ticket that comes with the free dining package during that August trip?


1. Yes. 
(You can even create a "fake name" in your MDX account and transfer the package ticket to that fake name until you are ready to use or upgrade that ticket.)
2a. Yes. (MIGHT need to be done in-person. I don't know if that can be done from home or not.)
2b. No.


----------



## summerlvr

Thanks Robo!


----------



## MaizeRage25

For a 1-day ticket which I want to upgrade to a hopper - does anyone know if Disney can upgrade this ticket on the phone or do I have to wait until I get to the hotel concierge desk?

Also - if I use the ticket to get into a park can I upgrade it to a hopper the same day within the park (maybe at Guest Relations)>

EDIT: Nevermind - couldn't do it via MDE website but can do it on the MDE app.


----------



## 570traveler

If I were to purchase date based tickets (from LMTC) would I be able to change them to a different start date?  I believe they email the tickets. And I understand I would need to pay a price difference if needed. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

570traveler said:


> If I were to purchase date based tickets (from LMTC) would I be able to change them to a different start date?  I believe they email the tickets. And I understand I would need to pay a price difference if needed. Thanks!


The start/validity dates on tickets bought from authorized ticket sellers/discounters can be changed.


----------



## Connecticute

My husband is traveling to Orlando for work next month. My 8 year old and I will be joining him because, well, why not? I got 2 day park hoppers for me and my son. Should be fun. I got us some FastPasses for our 2 park days, so I’m fairly pleased. My husband thinks he should be able to join us for one of the two days. Even if I don’t try to add my husband to our FastPass party, can I add him to dining reservations? Or if we get FastPasses after our first 3? Can he be linked in my MDE plans with a different ticket type?


----------



## Robo

Connecticute said:


> My husband is traveling to Orlando for work next month. My 8 year old and I will be joining him because, well, why not? I got 2 day park hoppers for me and my son. Should be fun. I got us some FastPasses for our 2 park days, so I’m fairly pleased. My husband thinks he should be able to join us for one of the two days.
> 1. Even if I don’t try to add my husband to our FastPass party,
> 2. can I add him to dining reservations?
> 3. Or if we get FastPasses after our first 3? Can he be linked in my MDE plans with a different ticket type?


1. You should do that (ASAP.)
2. Not necessarily "added." (You might be able to get that handled by calling, but no guarantees.)
You would likely need to make NEW reservations with 3 guests instead of 2.
(You might need to move the exact TIME of the reservations to handle the added guest.)
THEN (only after you make the new reservations,) you would cancel the original 2-person reservations.
3. Yes.
There are no restrictions on "type of tickets" used in MDX by multiple guests.
(Any tickets only need to be valid on the dates for which the FPs are made.)
As I replied for #1, ASAP, you should add him to your MDX and try to book "matching or similar" FPs for him. (If he doesn't USE all of them, it's no big deal.)


----------



## patink

I will start by saying that I have not read all 432 pages to see if this question has come up, but I did read the main pages posts.
My party of 2 has Annual Passes that will expire August 2020.  When we went to WDW in November 2019 our annual passes were active, but we got free dining and had to purchase 4-day PH.  We went to the MK ticket window the first day of our November trip to confirm that our annual passes would be used and not the 4-day PH.

Now the question - I just looked at my MDE and the 4-day PH are not showing up under tickets?  Shouldn't they still show up?  I know they were there before, but I don't frequently check the tickets tab so I don't know the last time they were there.  Do I have a problem?  Do I need to contact Disney?

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## EleanorZ

Hi there  My family and I have annual passes and are planning a long trip for the end of August. We are looking to upgrade to Platinum Plus so we can also visit the water parks. Our current passes expire Sep 12 which puts this trip within the 60 day renewal window. Would we be able to enjoy the Platinum Plus benefits if the passes are upgraded during the 60 day window? Or would we have to wait until the previous passes expire in September? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## mrsxsparrow

patink said:


> I will start by saying that I have not read all 432 pages to see if this question has come up, but I did read the main pages posts.
> My party of 2 has Annual Passes that will expire August 2020.  When we went to WDW in November 2019 our annual passes were active, but we got free dining and had to purchase 4-day PH.  We went to the MK ticket window the first day of our November trip to confirm that our annual passes would be used and not the 4-day PH.
> 
> Now the question - I just looked at my MDE and the 4-day PH are not showing up under tickets?  Shouldn't they still show up?  I know they were there before, but I don't frequently check the tickets tab so I don't know the last time they were there.  Do I have a problem?  Do I need to contact Disney?
> 
> Thanks for any insight!



Most likely the 4-day PH tickets have expired, so they will not show in the app as they are not valid tickets. They'll still be attached to you though, and they will still retain their value.


----------



## Robo

patink said:


> 1. I just looked at my MDE and the 4-day PH are not showing up under tickets?
> 2. Shouldn't they still show up?  I know they were there before, but I don't frequently check the tickets tab so I don't know the last time they were there.
> 3. Do I have a problem?
> 4. Do I need to contact Disney?


1. Sounds about right.
2.& 3. I wouldn't worry about it, right now.
4. When you are ready to buy a new ticket or AP you should  be able to use the amount you paid for these old tickets. 
(They will be valued at the same price as buying stand-alone tickets on-line from Disney 
on the date that you booked your resort stay that trip.)
Disney will be able to tell that you had those tickets and never used them.


----------



## Robo

EleanorZ said:


> Hi there  My family and I have annual passes and are planning a long trip for the end of August. We are looking to upgrade to Platinum Plus so we can also visit the water parks. Our current passes expire Sep 12 which puts this trip within the 60 day renewal window.
> 1. Would we be able to enjoy the Platinum Plus benefits if the passes are upgraded during the 60 day window?
> 2. Or would we have to wait until the previous passes expire in September? Thank you in advance!!


1. Sorry, but no.
2. Yes.
If you WANT to be able to have unlimited visits to the water parks during that 60 period, you'd have to pay (full price) to upgrade your CURRENT AP to Platinum Plus. If that upgrade cost fits your needs and your budget, you can do so. Otherwise, you'd have to wait until your "AP renewal" starts it's year of use to get the water park benefits.
(You can certainly buy a one-day water park admission during your upcoming trip, if you like.)


----------



## patink

EleanorZ said:


> Hi there  My family and I have annual passes and are planning a long trip for the end of August. We are looking to upgrade to Platinum Plus so we can also visit the water parks. Our current passes expire Sep 12 which puts this trip within the 60 day renewal window. Would we be able to enjoy the Platinum Plus benefits if the passes are upgraded during the 60 day window? Or would we have to wait until the previous passes expire in September? Thank you in advance!!



I don't know what other benefits the Platinum Plus offers that you plan to use, but I think they still offer a water parks AP.
We did that one year instead of upgrading to Platinum Plus because of the dates on our AP and when our trips would be.  The water parks AP was independent of our AP.  If I recall correctly our AP expired in March and we purchased the water park AP to use during a trip in August.  So the water park AP was good through the following August.


----------



## EleanorZ

patink said:


> I don't know what other benefits the Platinum Plus offers that you plan to use, but I think they still offer a water parks AP.
> We did that one year instead of upgrading to Platinum Plus because of the dates on our AP and when our trips would be.  The water parks AP was independent of our AP.  If I recall correctly our AP expired in March and we purchased the water park AP to use during a trip in August.  So the water park AP was good through the following August.


Thanks for that suggestion! I had forgotten about the water parks AP. This also reminds me about a special water parks pass that was offered during summer last year.. Maybe we will get lucky and a similar deal will pop up this year too! Thank you again for your help


----------



## L_MD

I've done a search but haven't found anything concrete, so I have a few questions re: conference tickets. 

I am attending a conference in July but I have an AP I will be using. The conference is from July 17 - July 21.  I was hoping my mom could join me @ WDW for 3-days post-conference (July 21 - July 24). There are nice conference ticket options for "after 5pm" which would be ideal since she does not do well with afternoon heat.

1. Am I allowed to purchase them on her behalf, and assign them to her?
2. The terms say they are "non-transferrable" but I am pretty sure that only applies to tickets once they've been used.
3. If they are non-transferrable, could she herself purchase convention tickets? She will technically be my "companion" and I am a real conference attendee. 

Thanks everyone, hope your Thursday is going well.


----------



## Robo

L_MD said:


> I've done a search but haven't found anything concrete, so I have a few questions re: conference tickets.
> 
> I am attending a conference in July but I have an AP I will be using. The conference is from July 17 - July 21.  I was hoping my mom could join me @ WDW for 3-days post-conference (July 21 - July 24). There are nice conference ticket options for "after 5pm" which would be ideal since she does not do well with afternoon heat.
> 
> 1. Am I allowed to purchase them on her behalf, and assign them to her?
> 2. The terms say they are "non-transferrable" but I am pretty sure that only applies to tickets once they've been used.
> 3a. If they are non-transferrable,
> 3b. could she herself purchase convention tickets? She will technically be my "companion" and I am a real conference attendee.
> 
> Thanks everyone, hope your Thursday is going well.


1. Yes.
2. Correct.
3a. Does not apply.
3b. If she can access the same source of convention tickets that you can, then yes.


----------



## L_MD

#1 answered everything I had. Thanks Robo!


----------



## maryj11

I have a question about the 4 park magic ticket. If I bought them from undercover tourist and added them to my Disney Experience can I change the start date by calling Disney? We may move our dates to be able to go to MNSSHP.


----------



## Robo

maryj11 said:


> I have a question about the 4 park magic ticket. If I bought them from undercover tourist and added them to my Disney Experience *can I change the start date by calling Disney?*


Yes. 
(You might be able to make changes, yourself, in your MDX.)


----------



## gratefulfred

I have a question. If I buy a 4 day park hopper with an aug 30th start date but arrive late and decide not to go into a park on the 30th will I have to go to guest relations the next day (the 31st) before entering a park?


----------



## maryj11

Robo said:


> Yes.
> (You might be able to make changes, yourself, in your MDX.)


Thank you Robo!


----------



## badinnplaid

Very niche question here. I'm looking at potentially buying a set of 1-day park hoppers through a charity auction. I understand that these cannot be upgraded, but my question is if I buy a set of four, can I add two of these tickets to two people's accounts, basically using the tickets as a 2-day park hopper. Is there any issue with linking two tickets to one person's MDE account? Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

gratefulfred said:


> I have a question. If I buy a 4 day park hopper with an aug 30th start date but arrive late and decide not to go into a park on the 30th will I have to go to guest relations the next day (the 31st) before entering a park?


No.  A 4-day PH that starts Aug. 30th is good for any 4 days through Sept. 5th.  The only reason you _might_ need to stop at Guest Relations to change it would be if you needed it to be good through Sept. 6th, in which case you would need to change the start date (which also pushes out the end date).

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Robo

badinnplaid said:


> Very niche question here. I'm looking at potentially buying a set of 1-day park hoppers through a charity auction. I understand that these cannot be upgraded, but my question is
> 1.  if I buy a set of four, can I add two of these tickets to two people's accounts,
> 2. basically using the tickets as a 2-day park hopper.
> 3. Is there any issue with linking two tickets to one person's MDE account? Thanks!


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. No.


----------



## badinnplaid

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. No.



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Shacka1

Hello! Not sure if this is the right place to ask.  I bought 2 tickets and had to chose the date. My question is if I wanted to change that date, how far out would it let me change the date to?


----------



## Robo

Shacka1 said:


> Hello! Not sure if this is the right place to ask.  I bought 2 tickets and had to chose the date. My question is if I wanted to change that date, how far out would it let me change the date to?


As far as I know, you can move the start date to any time within the dates before your ticket's latest stated expiration date.
(Many unused tickets would ultimately expire on, say Dec. 31, 2020 or Dec. 31, 2021. You need to check your ticket's stated date.)

You would have to pay the difference price if your start date is a higher price range than the date you originally purchased.


----------



## lanejudy

Shacka1 said:


> My question is if I wanted to change that date, how far out would it let me change the date to?


2021 ticket prices haven’t been released yet, so until they do, I believe the latest you could push out is a start date of 12/31/2020.  But even if expired, unused tickets will retain their current value towards a new ticket whenever you are ready.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## ClapYourHands

Can someone walk me through the process of crediting the value of unused tickets to buy new tickets? 

I had an amazing itinerary planned for my daughter and me last November, but my mother’s health deteriorated very quickly and I had to cancel the trip last minute to be with her. I am looking to take my daughter in May, but I can’t figure out how to buy tickets without paying in full.

Thank you


----------



## Robo

ClapYourHands said:


> Can someone walk me through the process of crediting the value of unused tickets to buy new tickets?


You will get the value of the on-line (from Disney) price for the tickets that you originally bought (at the time that you bought them.)

You must contact Disney for this to take place,
and it MIGHT be that you cannot do the upgrade except in-person at WDW.
We just don't know.

Call WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985 (option 5)
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat


----------



## Rosanne

Maybe weird question... in 2005 I  bought my then fiancee and myself seven day tickets in advance through the Disney website. We used three days on that trip. Four years later we were divorced but I paid for his flight and a separate room so he could spend time with his two year old daughter at Disney as he swore it wasn't Disney he hated but the heat. 

On that trip he twice went into the parks and rode no rides but just picked up our child to take her swimming at our resort so two entries totally wasted.

He may still have the ticket. At some point someone said that maybe if I can prove that I paid for the tickets maybe I could use them (two days left). He was always anti-Disney.  I don't know if this was before scanning or not. 

I don't know if it was before MYW or not.


----------



## Robo

Rosanne said:


> Maybe weird question...
> in 2005 I bought my then fiancee and myself seven day tickets...
> We used three days on that trip.
> Four years later we were divorced...
> he twice went into the parks and rode no rides...
> He may still have the ticket....
> someone said that maybe if I can prove that I paid for the tickets maybe I could use them (two days left).


If he does still have the ticket... and will give you the ticket...
Disney MIGHT allow you to use the ticket.
But, that is officially not ticket policy.


----------



## Rosanne

Thanks, Robo! It may have been Cheshire Figment that I asked years ago. I'll go through my email to see if I can find the receipt. The worst that can happens is they say "no" and I'm not counting on or expecting them to say "yes" but it's worth a shot!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So I added my new 5-day ticket to MDE. It shows as the first ticket in the list, then my DD's 5-day ticket, then my old 2-day ticket.  Does THAT show the 5-day ticket as the priority ticket over the 2-day ticket?

Also, do I need to bring the actual 2-day ticket with me for GS to prioritize?


----------



## Robo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> 1. So I added my new 5-day ticket to MDE. It shows as the first ticket in the list, then my DD's 5-day ticket, then my old 2-day ticket.  Does THAT show the 5-day ticket as the priority ticket over the 2-day ticket?
> 
> 2. Also, do I need to bring the actual 2-day ticket with me for GS to prioritize?


1. Don’t assume the priority. Have it set by Guest Relations.
2. Nope.


----------



## johde

Robo said:


> A. Yes, but again, there do not need to be "day(s) left" (although, it's fine if there ARE "day(s) left.")
> Again, tickets can be upgraded at any time during their useful life up to no LATER than close of business
> ON the same day that the last ticket asset is used.
> So, you could use your "last day" on a ticket to enter a park and, before you go home that evening, go to a ticket booth or guest relations and upgrade that (now, fully-used up) ticket to an AP.
> B. Yup. (Although the value of a ticket that has expired, but has *never been used* can be used to help pay for another NEW ticket or AP.)
> C. Many have done so.




Robo, Thank you for all your help.  I have a slightly different situation than in this case.  I'm planning a trip that ends during a blackout period.  I'm planning on buying tickets for all the days of my trip, for Fast Pass Plus purposes.  Then, on my last day in the park, which will be a blackout day, upgrade to the Gold Pass at the inside guest relations after entire my final park.  Is there any problem with my plan you see?


----------



## Robo

johde said:


> Robo, Thank you for all your help.  I have a slightly different situation than in this case.  I'm planning a trip that ends during a blackout period.  I'm planning on buying tickets for all the days of my trip, for Fast Pass Plus purposes.  Then, on my last day in the park, which will be a blackout day, upgrade to the Gold Pass at the inside guest relations after entire my final park.  Is there any problem with my plan you see?


Sounds good to me.
Have a great trip!


----------



## Lsdolphin

I had decided to take a break and not renew my annual pass which expires beg of March. Now I’ve ended up booking a trip first week of May and I’ve purchased one of those 4 day passes good for one day in each park.
 I’m also thinking about a trip in September but beyond that I’m unsure considering the crowds for the 50th anniversary will be absolutely crazy. Soooo, my question is whether to go ahead and renew my annual pass in March or just buy tickets for my visit in sept. If I were to renew AP after all, would I be able to apply the 4 day ticket I just bought to the cost of the AP?  i would do this instead of using it for April trip.


----------



## Robo

Lsdolphin said:


> I had decided to take a break and not renew my annual pass which expires beg of March. Now I’ve ended up booking a trip first week of May and I’ve purchased one of those 4 day passes good for one day in each park.
> I’m also thinking about a trip in September but beyond that I’m unsure considering the crowds for the 50th anniversary will be absolutely crazy. Soooo,
> 
> 1. my question is whether to go ahead and renew my annual pass in March or just buy tickets for my visit in sept.
> 2. If I were to renew AP after all, would I be able to apply the 4 day ticket I just bought to the cost of the AP?
> 3.i would do this instead of using it for April trip.


1. Yes...
OR, rather than renewing your current AP, you COULD buy a NEW AP that starts on the date of your May trip.
That way the new AP would be valid into May of 2021.
(If that idea doesn't work for you, just renew the current AP.)

Would an AP be cheaper than buying and using those two different sets of tickets?
Also, consider the other potential AP benefits.
(And, the possibility of another trip within the life of that AP.)
2. Yes.
3. Yes.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Robo said:


> 1. Yes...
> OR, rather than renewing your current AP, you COULD buy a NEW AP that starts on the date of your May trip.
> That way the new AP would be valid into May of 2021.
> (If that idea doesn't work for you, just renew the current AP.)
> 
> Would an AP be cheaper than buying and using those two different sets of tickets?
> Also, consider the other potential AP benefits.
> (And, the possibility of another trip within the life of that AP.)
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Yes.



thank you!!!


----------



## traveljunkie

I have the 4 day/1 park tickets that were $333 from UT.  Those include tax. 
Disney's price is $335 but with taxes it become $356.78   The AP price is $1119 before tax.  $72.74 tax.   So an AP total of $1,191.74      

 Is this how an AP would be calculated?  $1191.74-$356.78=$834.96  

Thank you!


----------



## dkhillerud

I'm trying to figure out what my best plan should be. I currently have a package booked starting June 28th for myself and my 3 daughters. We have 4-day hopper tickets with free dining. I am planning on upgrading my pass only to an annual pass. It is my understanding that I need to use a day first and then upgrade, is that correct? I wouldn't be able to upgrade prior to the trip start without losing the free dining promotion? 

We are interested in doing the villains after hours on June 29th.  Would it make sense to hold off on purchasing those tickets? I could use my first day and then stop that afternoon to upgrade my ticket. At that time I would purchase the after-hours tickets. Would I get the AP discount on all 4 tickets or just my own? 

I currently booked the memory maker as part of my package. Should I drop that if I am upgrading to the annual pass during my trip, would all photos be included or at least those taken after the upgrade?

Lastly, would I be given some sort of card at the time of upgrading to take advantage of any AP discounts while we were there? 

Thanks for any help/suggestions!


----------



## Robo

dkhillerud said:


> I'm trying to figure out what my best plan should be. I currently have a package booked starting June 28th for myself and my 3 daughters. We have 4-day hopper tickets with free dining. I am planning on upgrading my pass only to an annual pass.
> 1. It is my understanding that I need to use a day first and then upgrade, is that correct?
> 2. I wouldn't be able to upgrade prior to the trip start without losing the free dining promotion?
> 
> We are interested in doing the villains after hours on June 29th.
> 3. Would it make sense to hold off on purchasing those tickets? I could use my first day and then stop that afternoon to upgrade my ticket. At that time I would purchase the after-hours tickets. Would I get the AP discount on all 4 tickets or just my own?
> 
> I currently booked the memory maker as part of my package. Should I drop that if I am upgrading to the annual pass during my trip, would all photos be included or at least those taken after the upgrade?
> 
> Lastly, would I be given some sort of card at the time of upgrading to take advantage of any AP discounts while we were there?
> 
> Thanks for any help/suggestions!


1. Incorrect. Not true.
2. I don’t think it matters what tickets (or APs) you have booked with your resort, as long as it meets or beats the required minimum ticket.
HOWEVER... ALL guests in your party must have the SAME kind of tickets
until you arrive.
3. One AP can buy several tickets


----------



## dkhillerud

Robo said:


> 1. Incorrect. Not true.
> 2. I don’t think it matters what tickets (or APs) you have booked with your resort, as long as it meets or beats the required minimum ticket.
> HOWEVER... ALL guests in your party must have the SAME kind of tickets
> until you arrive.
> 3. One AP can buy several tickets



So if I only want the annual pass for myself could I upgrade just that ticket after first use?


----------



## Robo

dkhillerud said:


> So if I only want the annual pass for myself could I upgrade just that ticket after first use?


Yes.
And, you do not need to USE the ticket before you upgrade it. 
You just need to be at WDW.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Robo said:


> You will get the value of the on-line (from Disney) price for the tickets that you originally bought (at the time that you bought them.)
> 
> You must contact Disney for this to take place,
> and it MIGHT be that you cannot do the upgrade except in-person at WDW.
> We just don't know.
> 
> Call WDW Ticketing:
> (407) 566-4985 (option 5)
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat



Called them, and options must have changed because there's no option 5 (the recording does say options have recently changed).  

It took a while getting transferred to the right person (including calling back when I got stuck in a dead end with a recorded British voice saying the office was temporarily closed but reading off hours that I was right in the middle of).

Data point: you CAN make this change over the phone (though I was already trying to think how to spin to DH my need for a quick trip to Florida to fix my tickets).  The best part is that it was less than $5 difference for the new dates!


----------



## LCoulter

My SIL and family want to go to parks for 11 days.  Will she really have to buy a 10 day ticket and a one day ticket?


----------



## Robo

LCoulter said:


> My SIL and family want to go to parks for 11 days.  Will she really have to buy a 10 day ticket and a one day ticket?


Will they be staying at a Disney resort?
Where do they live? (City, state)


----------



## LCoulter

Robo said:


> Will they be staying at a Disney resort?
> Where do they live? (City, state)


They are staying at a value and then transferring to BLT.  They don’t live in Florida for a Florida pass.  They live near Utica NY.
We are DVC members but assume we can’t get DVC annual pass for them.  We are going with them on this trip....at least for part of their trip.


----------



## Robo

LCoulter said:


> They are staying at a value and then transferring to BLT.  They don’t live in Florida for a Florida pass.  They live near Utica NY.
> We are DVC members but assume we can’t get DVC annual pass for them.  We are going with them on this trip....at least for part of their trip.


Buy 10-day tickets as part of the first resort stay.
Then, after check-in at the 2nd resort, ask the concierge if they would please add another day to the tickets ($10 plus tax, each.)
(Ask nicely.)


----------



## disneymagicgirl

I renewed my AP on the app. Will I have to “activate” it at the ticket booth like I did with the first one I bought or since it is a renewal will it be a seamless transition?


----------



## dieumeye

Robo said:


> The Concierge staff at WDW resorts can do many standard ticket upgrade transactions,
> but they cannot do any transactions regarding Annual Passes.


Am I correct to assume that adding Park Hopper to a package ticket is a standard ticket upgrade that could be done at a resort concierge?

Alternately, is there a ticket booth or guest relations at the Epcot international gateway where tickets can be upgraded?

Specifically, we’ve got a package that includes single park tickets and are staying at BWI. I may want to add park hopper to some or all of the tickets once we get there because it’s so easy to pop over to Epcot. But I’d rather not have to go to Disney Springs or spend a lot of time at Guest relations in a park to do it.


----------



## Robo

dieumeye said:


> 1. Am I correct to assume that adding Park Hopper to a package ticket is a standard ticket upgrade that could be done at a resort concierge?
> 
> 2. Alternately, is there a ticket booth or guest relations at the Epcot international gateway where tickets can be upgraded?
> 
> 3. Specifically, we’ve got a package that includes single park tickets and are staying at BWI. I may want to add park hopper to some or all of the tickets once we get there because it’s so easy to pop over to Epcot.
> 4. But I’d rather not have to go to Disney Springs or spend a lot of time at Guest relations in a park to do it.


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. Sounds good.
4.As far as I know, YOU can add park hopping to selected tickets right from your own MyDisneyExperience app or website.


----------



## 4815162342

Last week we booked our package for later this year.  We haven't been to Disney World in over a year, so the app looks different to say the least.  I noticed that in the Tickets and Passes section of the app it shows a "valid" date on each ticket which is 2 days after our vacation is over.  Is this incorrect?


----------



## ClapYourHands

4815162342 said:


> Last week we booked our package for later this year.  We haven't been to Disney World in over a year, so the app looks different to say the least.  I noticed that in the Tickets and Passes section of the app it shows a "valid" date on each ticket which is 2 days after our vacation is over.  Is this incorrect?



With the date based tickets, you should see a range of dates indicating the first and last days your tickets are valid.  Multi-day tickets have do not have to be used on consecutive days, so there are a couple extra days in the range to allow for some flexibility.  If you booked tickets for the number of days of your trip and set it to start on the first day of your trip, you will see expiration a few days after your trip ends. Someone else might have booked the same number of park days, but wanted to take a resort day or two in the middle of their trip, so their tickets end on their departure day.


----------



## 4815162342

ClapYourHands said:


> With the date based tickets, you should see a range of dates indicating the first and last days your tickets are valid.  Multi-day tickets have do not have to be used on consecutive days, so there are a couple extra days in the range to allow for some flexibility.  If you booked tickets for the number of days of your trip and set it to start on the first day of your trip, you will see expiration a few days after your trip ends. Someone else might have booked the same number of park days, but wanted to take a resort day or two in the middle of their trip, so their tickets end on their departure day.


In Tickets and Passes, for each color rectangle it shows 6-Day Theme Park Base Ticket - which is correct - but at the bottom in white it shows "Valid <<DATE>>".  It's just a single date, and that date is 2 days after our trip ends.


----------



## dieumeye

4815162342 said:


> In Tickets and Passes, for each color rectangle it shows 6-Day Theme Park Base Ticket - which is correct - but at the bottom in white it shows "Valid <<DATE>>".  It's just a single date, and that date is 2 days after our trip ends.


It's the same for my tickets too. They were booked as part of an onsite hotel package.

It shows the correct ticket type, and then underneath it says "Valid [date]", and in our case, the single date is the day after our trip ends. I was kind of caught off guard, as I don't recall seeing it displayed that way before, but knowing someone else has the same issue makes me feel like it's just some glitch or that it's not intended to indicate "first day of valid use" as one might expect.


----------



## grumpy28

I have a question about military tickets. I'm sorry, I went through the wiki, but I'm still unsure....

If I buy a magic your way ticket from SoG, a 10 day base ticket is $463. If I want to upgrade to an AP, do I pay the difference from $463 or is there a different way it is valued and applied? Trying to see the cheapest way to upgrade to an AP. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Robo

grumpy28 said:


> I have a question about military tickets. I'm sorry, I went through the wiki, but I'm still unsure....
> 
> If I buy a magic your way ticket from SoG, a 10 day base ticket is $463. If I want to upgrade to an AP, do I pay the difference from $463 or is there a different way it is valued and applied? Trying to see the cheapest way to upgrade to an AP. Thank you for your help!


It will be worth the current on-line price from Disney for the same ticket (including tax.)


----------



## grumpy28

Robo said:


> It will be worth the current on-line price from Disney for the same ticket (including tax.)



Thank you!


----------



## 4815162342

dieumeye said:


> It's the same for my tickets too. They were booked as part of an onsite hotel package.
> 
> It shows the correct ticket type, and then underneath it says "Valid [date]", and in our case, the single date is the day after our trip ends. I was kind of caught off guard, as I don't recall seeing it displayed that way before, but knowing someone else has the same issue makes me feel like it's just some glitch or that it's not intended to indicate "first day of valid use" as one might expect.


Thank you for replying!  It must be that the “valid” date is when the tickets expire.  If Disney IT is reading, this is confusing.


----------



## lanejudy

4815162342 said:


> Thank you for replying!  It must be that the “valid” date is when the tickets expire.  If Disney IT is reading, this is confusing.


Yes, it is the expiration date.  If you haven’t been to WDW for a few years - there was a big change to date-based tickets a little over a year ago.  Tickets are no longer valid for 14 days from first use; based on the length of ticket, they now have a specific start date and are valid for a specific period of time.  You 6-day tickets may be used on any 6 days within a 9-day validity period.  As a PP mentioned above, not everyone goes to a park each day, and some may move offsite after an on-site stay.  So your tickets are officially valid for a 9-day period even though you plan to use them sooner.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Amward02

Robo said:


> *Using a specific ticket in your MDX account.
> (Setting the PRIORITY of multiple tickets.)
> SAVING a NEW ticket in your MDX account for future use.*
> 
> Many times a guest may have more than one valid ticket in her/his MDX account.
> 
> It can be very important to designate WHICH ticket will be used the next time(s) that guest
> goes into a WDW park.
> 
> One way to do this is to make a stop at any Guest Relations outside any park (including Epcot's International Gateway) or at Downtown Disney's Guest Relations (called "The Welcome Center.")
> Have the Guest Relations CM set the "*priority*" to the highest level of the ticket that you wish to use next at a park gate.
> If that ticket has multiple assets (entries) on it,
> it will stay set at the highest priority until its assets have all been used.
> Some WDW Resort Concierge CMs can do this.
> Stop be the Concierge desk and ask.
> (If the CM there seems uncomfortable with the procedure, nicely decline the request
> and head to a Guest Relations outside any park or visit the "Welcome Center" at Disney Springs.)
> 
> *If you have a NEW (never been used) ticket that you wish to SAVE:*
> an easier way to accomplish this (with no need to make a trip to Guest Relations)
> is to create a "fake name" profile in your MDX account and transfer that new, unused ticket to under that "fake" profile.
> Since that "person" will not be going into a park, that ticket will never be used.
> 
> In the future, when you are ready to use (or upgrade) that saved ticket,
> you can transfer it to yourself (or anyone else in or connected to your MDX account.)
> You can even use that saved ticket's value toward renewing an (or buying a new) AP.


 
can you setthe priority before you eat to the parks? Can it be done over the phone or even better can I do it myself?


----------



## Robo

Amward02 said:


> 1. can you setthe priority before you eat to the parks?
> 2. Can it be done over the phone
> 3. or even better can I do it myself?


1. For an unused ticket, you  can create a “fake name” in MDE and reassign the ticket to that name. Otherwise...
2. Nope.
3. Other than #1 above, nope.


----------



## Theta

I purchased a 7 day flex hopper ticket in a Delta Vacations vacation package.  I would like to upgrade it to an annual pass.  

1.  Can this be done?
2.  The 7 day flex ticket has an expiration date of December 2020.  Can the annual pass be used after this date for the first time?
3.  I have Disney gift cards to use to pay for the upgrade to the annual pass.  I am assuming I should upgrade now (since the money is already 'spent') before annual ticket prices increase, correct?


----------



## Robo

Theta said:


> I purchased a 7 day flex hopper ticket in a Delta Vacations vacation package.  I would like to upgrade it to an annual pass.
> 
> 1.  Can this be done?
> 2.  The 7 day flex ticket has an expiration date of December 2020.  Can the annual pass be used after this date for the first time?
> 3.  I have Disney gift cards to use to pay for the upgrade to the annual pass.  I am assuming I should upgrade now (since the money is already 'spent') before annual ticket prices increase, correct?


1. Very likely.
2. An AP certificate (you would upgrade to an AP  certificate) will be valid for conerting  to a “live” AP at least until Dec. 31, 2030.
3. Yup.


----------



## Euby

I'm trying to find out if I have any remaining days on some older tickets.  I followed all of the steps outlined here.  I had split the request into 2 emails because the size of the attachments was too much for one (as directed on their site).  I'm pretty sure that they were under 20MB.  I attached 2 pictures of 8 cards (front view  and back view) on each of the emails.  I have 16 total tickets to be checked (yes I hoarded them - the earliest is from 1998).  

However, I received the below message:


> This message was created automatically by mail delivery software.
> 
> A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its
> recipients. This is a permanent error. The following address(es) failed:
> 
> ticket.usage@disneyworld.com



Since Disney IT isn't the greatest when it comes to their website, I just wanted to double check to see if this address was still valid.  The only other thing I can think of is to send break down the tickets into smaller batches and send more emails (4 emails with 4 tickets, maybe?).

Suggestions?


----------



## Robo

The only other thing I can think of is to send break down the tickets into smaller batches and send more emails (4 emails with 4 tickets, maybe?).

Suggestions?
[/QUOTE]
Send one ticket in one email.
Wait for a response.

And/or call (407) 566-4985 or (407) 939-1289 and ask for special instructions.


----------



## Kids for Disney

Military tickets

My daughters boyfriend is going with us to Disney over Easter.  His dad is active military.  I told him I would buy his ticket. Would he be able to get a military ticket?   If so, what ticket?

Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## Robo

Kids for Disney said:


> My daughters boyfriend is going with us to Disney over Easter.
> His dad is active military.  I told him I would buy his ticket.
> 1. Would he be able to get a military ticket?   If so,
> 2. what ticket?


1. The father can buy "military tickets" (find the kind you want at the link in #2 below.)
*If the father is NOT GOING to be with his son to enter the WDW park:*
*He must buy only "regular WDW tickets" using his military discount.*

*The special "Military Salute" tickets require that the military family member
be present at the park gate when activating the special "Military Salute" tickets.*

You can then reimburse his father for the cost.
2. Click *HERE* to find the closet thing I've found to a complete "everything reference" regarding Military tickets at Disney.


----------



## traveljunkie

traveljunkie said:


> I have the 4 day/1 park tickets that were $333 from UT.  Those include tax.
> Disney's price is $335 but with taxes it become $356.78   The AP price is $1119 before tax.  $72.74 tax.   So an AP total of $1,191.74
> 
> Is this how an AP would be calculated?  $1191.74-$356.78=$834.96
> 
> Thank you!



I answered my own question at DHS last week.  The price would have been $834.96.  Sadly we didn't upgrade


----------



## SaintsManiac

I have a child's 6 day PH purchased 2/23/2016. I cannot find the price on allears. Am I missing it? I know what I paid from UT.

I'm wondering a ball park on upgrading to adult ticket. My kid will be 10 when we use this ticket next year. I was thinking it would run me $100 or so.


----------



## Robo

SaintsManiac said:


> I have a child's 6 day PH purchased 2/23/2016.
> *1.* I cannot find the price on allears. Am I missing it? I know what I paid from UT.
> *2. *I'm wondering a ball park on upgrading to adult ticket. My kid will be 10 when we use this ticket next year. I was thinking it would run me $100 or so.


*1.* From Post #6 in the thread on which we are now posting:
______________________________________________________
Ticket bought from an Authorized Reseller/Discounter:
-or-
Ticket bought as part of a WDW Resort Package:
-or-
Ticket bought at a Disney Store:
*A __* Created *BEFORE* Feb.12,2017 - *(2016) *Prices *HERE.*
______________________________________________________
So:  6-day PH (Child)  *$430.26*

----------------------------------------------


*2.* From Post #6 in the thread on which we are now posting:
______________________________________________________

*A __________*
Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2016 *Price list*.*
Subtract that 2016 price from the *current *2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT. *2019 *Price list *HERE.*

*Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*


----------



## SaintsManiac

Robo said:


> *1.* From Post #6 in the thread on which we are now posting:
> ______________________________________________________
> Ticket bought from an Authorized Reseller/Discounter:
> -or-
> Ticket bought as part of a WDW Resort Package:
> -or-
> Ticket bought at a Disney Store:
> *A __* Created *BEFORE* Feb.12,2017 - *(2016) *Prices *HERE.*
> ______________________________________________________
> So:  6-day PH (Child)  *$430.26*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *2.* From Post #6 in the thread on which we are now posting:
> ______________________________________________________
> 
> *A __________*
> Find the full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you HAVE on the *2016 *Price list*.*
> Subtract that 2016 price from the *current *2018 full Disney price for the kind of ticket that you WANT. *2018 *Price list *HERE.*
> 
> *Pay that difference price for the upgrade.*




Thanks. I thought I was looking at the wrong chart, as the price I paid from UT was way lower. 

Got it.


----------



## Robo

SaintsManiac said:


> Thanks. I thought I was looking at the wrong chart, as the price I paid from UT was way lower.
> 
> Got it.


Yup.
What you paid for a discount ticket doesn’t figure into the cost of upgraging.


----------



## SamFaniam

Pretty sure I know the answer to this but thought I would ask.  We bought 3-day passes directly from Disney, but not attached to a resort stay.  Friends are joining us, so we will now spend 2 more days in the parks.  I believe we have to wait until we arrive to add days to the passes.  Is there a way to extend them ahead of time?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Robo said:


> Yup.
> What you paid for a discount ticket doesn’t figure into the cost of upgraging.



Oh I know. Still can’t get over how good those discounts used to be.

Thanks.


----------



## lanejudy

SamFaniam said:


> Pretty sure I know the answer to this but thought I would ask.  We bought 3-day passes directly from Disney, but not attached to a resort stay.  Friends are joining us, so we will now spend 2 more days in the parks.  I believe we have to wait until we arrive to add days to the passes.  Is there a way to extend them ahead of time?


You may be able to do it in MDE.  Or try calling.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## SamFaniam

lanejudy said:


> You may be able to do it in MDE.  Or try calling.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



In MDE and very easy to do.  Thanks!!


----------



## snoopywoodstockus

I have a question on the Gold AP. Can Disney add blackout dates once you have bought your AP? Currently it only shows BO for Easter and Christmas/New Year. Can you add BO dates on the fly?


----------



## Robo

snoopywoodstockus said:


> I have a question on the Gold AP.
> 1. Can Disney add blackout dates once you have bought your AP? Currently it only shows BO for Easter and Christmas/New Year.
> 2. Can you add BO dates on the fly?


1. Yes.
Why?
Because the APs don't *ALL* run from one specific date in one year to that specific date in the next year.
Disney does not know when a guest may start his/her AP year.
2. So, if Disney changes the BO dates that apply for the rest of the year 2020...
those will then apply to guests who still have active APs in 2020.


----------



## siren0119

snoopywoodstockus said:


> I have a question on the Gold AP. Can Disney add blackout dates once you have bought your AP? Currently it only shows BO for Easter and Christmas/New Year. Can you add BO dates on the fly?



Absolutely they can. Blackout dates are subject to change.

This is at the bottom of the blockout date calendar tool on the Disney website:


----------



## mamamelody2

I have an AP.  We booked a free dining bounceback last year for this coming August.  DH, me, DS1, and DS2 in one room.  Bought 9 day hoppers for everyone.  Obviously I don't need mine with the AP.  DD has now decided she would like to join us.  If I get a room only reservation for her, can I transfer my 9 day hopper to her?  If so, can I do it at 60+ days so we can all get FP+ together at 60 days out?


----------



## Robo

mamamelody2 said:


> I have an AP.  We booked a free dining bounceback last year for this coming August.  DH, me, DS1, and DS2 in one room.  Bought 9 day hoppers for everyone.  Obviously I don't need mine with the AP.  DD has now decided she would like to join us.
> 1.  If I get a room only reservation for her, can I transfer my 9 day hopper to her?
> 2.  If so, can I do it at 60+ days so we can all get FP+ together at 60 days out?


1. Yes, but not until after you arrive at WDW.
2. Nope. All guests with a resort "package" must have the same kind of tickets until
the party arrives at WDW.
You can buy her a 9-day ticket and add it to MDX for her use and for booking FP in advance.
You would then save your current package ticket, and use its purchase value for ticket or AP purchase (or AP renewal) in the future.


----------



## mamamelody2

Robo said:


> 1. Yes, but not until after you arrive at WDW.
> 2. Nope. All guests with a resort "package" must have the same kind of tickets until
> the party arrives at WDW.
> You can buy her a 9-day ticket and add it to MDX for her use and for booking FP in advance.
> You would then save your current package ticket, and use its purchase value for ticket or AP purchase (or AP renewal) in the future.



Well darn.  That's what I thought, but can't hurt to double-check.  
I just would rather not "front" Disney that $600+.
So when I use the value of that ticket toward a new ticket, can I do that before the 60 days so I can get FPs?


----------



## Robo

mamamelody2 said:


> So when I use the value of that ticket toward a new ticket, can I do that before the 60 days so I can get FPs?


We don't know.
The procedures for these kind of things can change over time.


----------



## orangecuse

Okay I promise I read the top posts but I have two clarifying questions: 

1. If I upgrade to an AP on 2/25/2020 is it then valid until 2/25/2021 OR would my last park day be 2/24/2021.

2. The Disney website makes it sound like you can upgrade tickets to APs via MDE. However, this post makes it seem like that can only be done in person. Is there any way to uprade to an AP via the app, or do I have to wait until I am there?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

orangecuse said:


> Okay I promise I read the top posts but I have two clarifying questions:
> 
> 1. If I upgrade to an AP on 2/25/2020 is it then valid until 2/25/2021 OR would my last park day be 2/24/2021.
> 
> 2. The Disney website makes it sound like you can upgrade tickets to APs via MDE. However, this post makes it seem like that can only be done in person. Is there any way to uprade to an AP via the app, or do I have to wait until I am there?
> 
> Thanks!


1. 2/25/21
2.  These things can change, and sometimes it works... sometimes not.
May even depend on from whom you bought the ticket.


----------



## jjjones325

orangecuse said:


> Okay I promise I read the top posts but I have two clarifying questions:
> 
> 1. If I upgrade to an AP on 2/25/2020 is it then valid until 2/25/2021 OR would my last park day be 2/24/2021.
> 
> 2. The Disney website makes it sound like you can upgrade tickets to APs via MDE. However, this post makes it seem like that can only be done in person. Is there any way to uprade to an AP via the app, or do I have to wait until I am there?
> 
> Thanks!



Just to be 100% technically clear on Robo's response of the expiration date of the AP, it doesn't technically matter when you process the UPGRADE itself.  It's when that ticket is first used to enter a park.  So, if you upgrade before your trip and first use the AP on 2/25/20, then yes, you have until end of business on 2/25/21.  Sounds like that's what you mean.

However, if someone uses a multi day ticket starting, say 2/23/20, then UPGRADE on 2/25/20, then their AP will expire on 2/23/21.


----------



## nkereina

We have a package booked for April. I called yesterday to upgrade my tickets from a 7 day to 8 day. In MDE, I can see the new balance due reflective of the upgrade, however the "tickets" section still shows a 7 day. I also did not receive any kind of email confirmation with the new balance, though I'm not sure if that's normal. Anyone know if these things take time to show up in MDE? I loathe calling WDW but will if I have to!


----------



## Robo

nkereina said:


> We have a package booked for April. I called yesterday to upgrade my tickets from a 7 day to 8 day. In MDE, I can see the new balance due reflective of the upgrade, however the "tickets" section still shows a 7 day. I also did not receive any kind of email confirmation with the new balance, though I'm not sure if that's normal. Anyone know if these things take time to show up in MDE? I loathe calling WDW but will if I have to!


MDX software is very prone to slow responses and temporarily inaccurate information, especially regarding tickets.
If you are not very near a specific deadline for FPs (etc.,) give it some time to correct itself before you bother calling again.


----------



## Lsdolphin

my current AP expires on March 7th and I had decided not to renew. then I purchased a 4 day/4park pass to use in Sept. if I do decide to get another AP can I upgrade a 4-day/4-park ticket to an annual pass?


----------



## Robo

Lsdolphin said:


> my current AP expires on March 7th and I had decided not to renew. then I purchased a 4 day/4park pass to use in Sept. if I do decide to get another AP can I upgrade a 4-day/4-park ticket to an annual pass?


Yes.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Robo said:


> Yes.



one more question...New development...might make a quick trip arriving on 4/29 question...my AP expires on 3/7...instead of renewing online wouldn’t it make more sense to wait until I I arrive on 4/29 to renew so I’m not wasting over a month?


----------



## CarolynFH

Lsdolphin said:


> one more question...New development...might make a quick trip arriving on 4/29 question...my AP expires on 3/7...instead of renewing online wouldn’t it make more sense to wait until I I arrive on 4/29 to renew so I’m not wasting over a month?


If you renew, the AP will expire on 3/7/21. The only way to have the year begin on 4/29/20 and end on 4/29/21 would be to give up the renewal discount and buy a new AP on 4/29.


----------



## starry_solo

mamamelody2 said:


> Well darn.  That's what I thought, but can't hurt to double-check.
> I just would rather not "front" Disney that $600+.
> So when I use the value of that ticket toward a new ticket, can I do that before the 60 days so I can get FPs?



As long as you are OK not getting FPs for her until you check in, you can still transfer your ticket to her after check in, per @Robo 's response to your original inquiry.


----------



## mamamelody2

starry_solo said:


> As long as you are OK not getting FPs for her until you check in, you can still transfer your ticket to her after check in, per @Robo 's response to your original inquiry.



Unfortunately I'm not OK not getting her FPs until we get there.  We'll be getting FPs for lots of the hardest rides, so I don't see how we could get those for her after we get there.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Anyone know if I can use an old non-expiration ticket with Water Park fun and more to enter the NBA Experience? It's from a few years ago and still has some "water park and more" entitlements on it. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

DizneyLizzy said:


> Anyone know if I can use an old non-expiration ticket with Water Park fun and more to enter the NBA Experience? It's from a few years ago and still has some "water park and more" entitlements on it. Thanks!


I know of no such exclusions, even though NBAX was built long after you bought your tickets.
(I imagine they'd actually be happy if you chose to visit NBAX over a Water Park admission.)


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Robo said:


> I know of no such exclusions, even though NBAX was built long after you bought your tickets.
> (I imagine they'd actually be happy if you chose to visit NBAX over a Water Park admission.)



I figured they'd be thrilled to let anyone into the NBA Ex! It's not for me, I'm asking for a friend who has 36 water park and more admissions left on an old ticket! Yikes! She is literally desperate to start using them all. I know that the theme parks days aren't supposed to be good for future parks that are unbuilt at the time of the ticket purchase. Didn't know if the fun and more options worked that way too. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

DizneyLizzy said:


> II know that the theme parks days aren't supposed to be good for future parks that are unbuilt at the time of the ticket purchase.


That is not necessarily true, either.
It was not the case when they opened Disney's Animal Kingdom, and it was that way only for a very limited time when the first opened D/MGM Studios.


----------



## dez1978

Idk if this is the place to ask, but I know DVC get the florida resident rate on AP.  Can they also get the florida rate on regular tickets?


----------



## AngiTN

Ticket question that I didn't see covered in the info posts.
Thanks to some quick thinking on my part I was able to grab AP certificates at a discount that I'll use instead of renewing our existing AP.
These vouchers have been emailed to me. 
Is there some best way to keep these in a secure spot till we need them? I know with tickets I can store them, for lack of better words, in MDE. I'm thinking I can't do that with these vouchers, can I? 
I'm thinking of saving the documents to the Cloud, in a couple different places, in addition to saving the email itself. Maybe printing them out and putting them where I store our Magic Bands trip to trip. 
Is there something I'm not thinking of?  Mostly wondering about MDE, am I right that there's no way to add them there?


----------



## Robo

AngiTN said:


> Ticket question that I didn't see covered in the info posts.
> Thanks to some quick thinking on my part I was able to grab AP certificates at a discount that I'll use instead of renewing our existing AP.
> These vouchers have been emailed to me.
> Is there some best way to keep these in a secure spot till we need them? I know with tickets I can store them, for lack of better words, in MDE. I'm thinking I can't do that with these vouchers, can I?
> I'm thinking of saving the documents to the Cloud, in a couple different places, in addition to saving the email itself. Maybe printing them out and putting them where I store our Magic Bands trip to trip.
> Is there something I'm not thinking of?  Mostly wondering about MDE, am I right that there's no way to add them there?


Just email their NUMBERS to yourself, and/or store their NUMBERS in the place that you keep, say, your web passwords and the like.
Scan (or photograph) them and email the images to yourself.
The physical certificates are less important than their numbers.

And, if you want to put them into your MDX, they can't get "accidentally" used, as they must be activated in-person.


----------



## cutigerlady

If I purchased tickets with the Park Hopper Plus option before today, will I be able to go to the NBA Experience?  I looked at my receipt for when I bought the tickets and it doesn't list what the valid entitlements are for Hopper Plus anywhere.  I bought them direct from Disney if that matters.  The difference in price of the tickets for my family of 4 is $233 plus tax.  My kids actually like the NBA Experience and we will be staying at SSR, so it would be something they would use.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

If I buy a Water Park annual pass on Disney's website, would the start date be the day of purchase or the day of first use? 

There doesn't seem to be as much information available for these tickets as the regular APs. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## kpd6901

So, planning for 2021 and was thinking of about 14-16 days with PH+ and spending most days in a primary park. Usually we would RD to close for 2 straight days, then take a full rest day, rinse, repeat for about 2-3 cycles. Now, we're looking at every day, but most being half or quarter-days (with one or two full days) strategically broken up with ADRs, mini golf, water parks, resorts etc to be more restful and relaxing.

So, it looks like I would be maxed at 10 day Tix. One example of a day would be half day at AK, then going over to Blizzard Beach and mini golf. So, if I read the info on post 1 correctly, this day would use 1 park ticket plus 2 PH+ entries.  We would have other days with just a half day at a park and then have activities at other resorts.

It would seem that we are limited by DAYS to primary parks, but by entries only (not days) to secondary parks. Is that correct?  We only will use about 3 (maybe 4) PH+, but had thought we could do more than 10 park days. We can rearrange our PH park plans to max it at 10, if needed.

So, instead of doing quarter day or half day park days coupled with PH+ activities, it seems that we might be better off combining primary park days together as much as possible and saving days 11+ for PH+ activities, yes?

Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

kpd6901 said:


> It would seem that we are limited by DAYS to primary parks, but by entries only (not days) to secondary parks. Is that correct?


Correct.

With the Hopper, you can go to 1 park in the morning, take a resort break in the afternoon, and go to a different park in the evening -- that is just 1 park day.
Do a waterpark and mini-golf for a "non-park" day, and that uses 2 "Plus" entries.



kpd6901 said:


> So, instead of doing quarter day or half day park days coupled with PH+ activities, it seems that we might be better off combining primary park days together as much as possible and saving days 11+ for PH+ activities, yes?


No need to group the days unless that's really how you want to do it.  With the Park-Hopper Plus ticket, you will have a total of 15 calendar days to use any/all entitlements -- 10 major theme park days and 10 minor "plus" entries.  So you can have non-park days interspersed with park days (half days or full doesn't matter, a park day is a park day).

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## kpd6901

lanejudy said:


> Correct.
> 
> With the Hopper, you can go to 1 park in the morning, take a resort break in the afternoon, and go to a different park in the evening -- that is just 1 park day.
> Do a waterpark and mini-golf for a "non-park" day, and that uses 2 "Plus" entries.
> 
> No need to group the days unless that's really how you want to do it.  With the Park-Hopper Plus ticket, you will have a total of 15 calendar days to use any/all entitlements -- 10 major theme park days and 10 minor "plus" entries.  So you can have non-park days interspersed with park days (half days or full doesn't matter, a park day is a park day).
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


Thanks, the idea was that we would be in a primary park for at least a quarter or half day for all 12-14 days of the trip, some of those being using PH and others being PH+ and others just being resorts or ADRs for part of the day. But since we are limited to 10 park days, will need to juggle some plans around. We were theming some days (frontier land with FW-HDDR and campfire; pirate adv cruise with Adventureland and Capt Hook pirates crew; things like that. Plus combining a half AK day with BB/minigolf due to travel proximity). That all being said, getting a jump on how we do our days for June 2021. At least we have plenty of time. 

Thanks again!


----------



## lanejudy

Oh, I see, your "theming" of the days -- that's a cute idea!  I never thought of doing that.  

The limit of 10 "park" days only pertains to Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Hollywood Studios and Animal Kingdom.  Those are the "major" theme parks and a 10-day ticket allows you to enter one (or more) of those parks on 10 different calendar days _within a 15-day period_.

Your "Plus" options can be used on different days, not necessarily combined with a major theme park entry day.  You get a total of 10 "plus" entries for water parks, mini-golf, Oak Trail golf, and maybe the NBA experience.  

You'll have a total of 15 calendar days to use all entitlements.

If you wanted more than 10 major theme park days, you would need to consider an AP or buying an additional ticket.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Robo

cutigerlady said:


> If I purchased tickets with the Park Hopper Plus option before today, will I be able to go to the NBA Experience?


I know of no such exclusions. Time will tell.
(I imagine they'd actually be happy if you chose to visit NBAX over a Water Park admission.)


----------



## Lsdolphin

Wish I had known about ticket price increase i had decided to renew my AP which expires 3/7. But now with the increase not doing it....seems like they just increased prices a short time ago....


----------



## cutigerlady

Robo said:


> I know of no such exclusions. Time will tell.
> (I imagine they'd actually be happy if you chose to visit NBAX over a Water Park admission.)


 I will find out starting on Friday!


----------



## waltfan4

My wife and I have been planning on getting an annual pass in a few years. If we were to purchase the annual pass certificates now, would be have to pay the price difference (assuming price increases continue) when we activate them in a couple of years? Also how long until the AP Certificate expires?


----------



## Robo

waltfan4 said:


> My wife and I have been planning on getting an annual pass in a few years.
> 1. If we were to purchase the annual pass certificates now, would be have to pay the price difference (assuming price increases continue) when we activate them in a couple of years?
> 2. Also how long until the AP Certificate expires?


1. Nope. No up-charge is required.
2. AP certificates will be ready for activation (at least) until Dec. 31, 2030.


----------



## Eastern

Is it worth it to buy tickets now from UT (5 day PH) if I don't know when I'm going next? They ask for a start date when you go to purchase.


----------



## Robo

Eastern said:


> Is it worth it to buy tickets now from UT (5 day PH) if I don't know when I'm going next? They ask for a start date when you go to purchase.


That can depend on just how far off your trip will actually be.
Just do the math and see.


----------



## Eastern

Robo said:


> That can depend on just how far off your trip will actually be.
> Just do the math and see.


I don't get it. Why does it matter how far off my trip will be? I am guessing that you can use the tickets anytime and you can bridge them to the price in effect on the day you go? 

I was considering purchase since the price just went up again.


----------



## Robo

Eastern said:


> I don't get it. Why does it matter how far off my trip will be?


You asked a "worth it" question.


Eastern said:


> Is it worth it to buy tickets now from UT...


If you want to invest today's dollars of your money in tickets that will not be used for an indeterminate amount of time, and then, pay the difference price on future new tickets (after who-knows how much the price will have gone up) then, the "worth it" can be a different situation to various guests.


----------



## Eastern

ok thanks. Tried putting in 'no start date required' and the price is much higher.


----------



## quandrea

Very specific, probably never asked question:


My friend and her two daughters are joining us in June. The purchased five day Canadian resident tickets. Disney mailed them the exchange certificates.

I am heading to WDW next week. If I have copies of their passports, would I be able to go to guest services and verify their residency on their behalf so the tickets are activated and they will be able to go directly to the gate in June? They have magic bands already that I could bring with me as well, if necessary.


----------



## Robo

quandrea said:


> My friend and her two daughters are joining us in June. The purchased five day Canadian resident tickets. Disney mailed them the exchange certificates.
> 
> I am heading to WDW next week.
> If I have copies of their passports, would I be able to go to guest services and verify their residency on their behalf so the tickets are activated and they will be able to go directly to the gate in June? They have magic bands already that I could bring with me as well, if necessary.


Iffy.
You not being a family member and not having a similar address (I assume)
and the photo ID for adult(s) can't be compared with the person picking up the tickets...
that kind of thing could look like possible fraud.


----------



## TwoLittlePrincesses

“Any day in which you go to one (or more) Secondary park(s)
and do not go to any of the Primary theme parks will only count as entries against the WP Fun option and will not use up a day of Primary theme park visits.“

Just want to make sure I have this right...we will be in WDW from Aug 14-24 and have purchased 8 day park hopper plus tickets. If we go to primary parks for 8 of those days, on the other days we could go to the water parks and/or mini golf and it will not count against our 8 days, correct? For example, could we do the following:

Aug 14 Arrive 8pm Disney Springs Dinner
Aug 15 MK/EP
Aug 16 HS
Aug 17 AK/EP
Aug 18 BB/ Mini Golf/Disney Springs
Aug 19 MK/HS
Aug 20 MK
Aug 21 TL/ Disney Springs
Aug 22 EP
Aug 23 HS/AK
Aug 24 AK Evening Departure

This would give us 8 primary park days, and our other days would be water parks, mini golf, Disney Springs. Do I have this right?


----------



## smmco

My husband and son received 2 one day passes expiring in 2022 to Hollywood studios. They received them when the SWride broke down. I told don’t him these couldn’t be upgraded. Am I right.


----------



## DisSurfer878

Can someone help clarify this for me?

I have parkhoppers for June. I bought them as part of a package before the price increase on tickets. Will I pay the old cost to upgrade if I add a day, or the new cost?
I plan to call Disney tomorrow to work this out regardless, but I know phone CMs are not crazy reliable so I'm trying to ensure I have my end of things straight.


----------



## Robo

DisSurfer878 said:


> Can someone help clarify this for me?
> 
> I have parkhoppers for June. I bought them as part of a package before the price increase on tickets. Will I pay the old cost to upgrade if I add a day, or the new cost?
> I plan to call Disney tomorrow to work this out regardless, but I know phone CMs are not crazy reliable so I'm trying to ensure I have my end of things straight.


New cost.


----------



## Robo

smmco said:


> My husband and son received 2 one day passes expiring in 2022 to Hollywood studios. They received them when the SWride broke down. I told don’t him these couldn’t be upgraded. Am I right.


Right.


----------



## Robo

TwoLittlePrincesses said:


> “Any day in which you go to one (or more) Secondary park(s)
> and do not go to any of the Primary theme parks will only count as entries against the WP Fun option and will not use up a day of Primary theme park visits.“
> 
> Just want to make sure I have this right...we will be in WDW from Aug 14-24 and have purchased 8 day park hopper plus tickets.
> 
> 1.  If we go to primary parks for 8 of those days, on the other days we could go to the water parks and/or mini golf and it will not count against our 8 days, correct? For example, could we do the following:
> 
> Aug 14 Arrive 8pm Disney Springs Dinner
> Aug 15 MK/EP
> Aug 16 HS
> Aug 17 AK/EP
> Aug 18 BB/ Mini Golf/Disney Springs
> Aug 19 MK/HS
> Aug 20 MK
> Aug 21 TL/ Disney Springs
> Aug 22 EP
> Aug 23 HS/AK
> Aug 24 AK Evening Departure
> 
> 2. This would give us 8 primary park days, and our other days would be water parks, mini golf, Disney Springs. Do I have this right?


1. Correct.
2. Right.


----------



## kpd6901

Mini golf questions:

Both Fantasia Gardens and Winter Summerland each offer 2 courses, as far as I've read. Do you use an entry for each course or just for each location? (Would golfing both winter and summer count as one entry or two?)

Also, I've seen here and on other sites (but NOT Disney's official site) that the minigolf usage on the PH+ must be done prior to 4 pm (is that enter by 4 pm or completed by 4pm?) Related, the bonus activities that come with our MBs provide a usage prior to 4 pm also. However, WDW lists hours much later into the evening. If it is AFTER 4pm, is it cash-entry only? That seems strange.

We are thinking of doing one course after each if our 2 AK partial days. One at WS and the other at FG. Our AK/WS day would probably also do BB. So, based on the timing, I assume it would be better to do AK/WS/BB rather than AK/BB/WS.


----------



## lanejudy

kpd6901 said:


> Mini golf questions:
> 
> Both Fantasia Gardens and Winter Summerland each offer 2 courses, as far as I've read. Do you use an entry for each course or just for each location? (Would golfing both winter and summer count as one entry or two?)
> 
> Also, I've seen here and on other sites (but NOT Disney's official site) that the minigolf usage on the PH+ must be done prior to 4 pm (is that enter by 4 pm or completed by 4pm?) Related, the bonus activities that come with our MBs provide a usage prior to 4 pm also. However, WDW lists hours much later into the evening. If it is AFTER 4pm, is it cash-entry only? That seems strange.



Mini-golf as a Plus entitlement must be before 4pm. I found this in the small print:
_Miniature golf valid for one round. Round must start prior to 4:00 PM. Only one miniature golf visit per day._
Cash or credit card in the evenings.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## kpd6901

lanejudy said:


> Mini-golf as a Plus entitlement must be before 4pm. I found this in the small print:
> _Miniature golf valid for one round. Round must start prior to 4:00 PM. Only one miniature golf visit per day._
> Cash or credit card in the evenings.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


Ok. Thanks. So, we would have to choose between doing winter OR summer, but not both?  Or could we use the PH+ entry for one and then use the bonus activities card for the other ? (Again assuming we do it all before 4 pm)


----------



## kpd6901

.


----------



## lanejudy

kpd6901 said:


> Ok. Thanks. So, we would have to choose between doing winter OR summer, but not both?  Or could we use the PH+ entry for one and then use the bonus activities card for the other ? (Again assuming we do it all before 4 pm)


While I knew about the before 4pm restriction, I was not aware of the one round per day restriction until I looked that up last night.  I don't know if it's new or we just never tried to do back-to-back rounds of mini-golf.  I don't know if they'll allow you to use the bonus activity card or not for a second round.  You can try.  I believe that is also prior to 4pm.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Robo

kpd6901 said:


> .


You don't say.


----------



## kpd6901

Robo said:


> You don't say.


Ha! Actually, it was originally a post that demonstrated my occasionally lack of sepf-awareness. I said I had the ME card that came with my MB, but also screenshot of the website talking about presenting the card AND vouchers together. Where are the vouchers? How/where do I get the vouchers in order to take to the mini golf facility? 

Then I looked a tick closer and found them with my card!! Dumb, silly mistake. But I could only find a way to edit the post, not delete it. So, I stuck with the period.


----------



## DisSurfer878

So just an update on our experience upgrading tickets today. 

Our package price for the 2 of us was originally $3,160. We went from 4 day parkhoppers to 6 day parkhoppers, and the price went to $3,220.

A total of $60 more, which breaks down to $15/per person/per day (just 2 of us traveling this time).

We booked our package in early January before the ticket price went up, and we spoke to a CM on the phone today to alter our tickets (post price increase).
Not sure if this is reflective of the price change or what. But just wanted to share to help others. We go in June


----------



## Robo

DisSurfer878 said:


> So just an update on our experience upgrading tickets today.
> 
> Our package price for the 2 of us was originally $3,160. We went from 4 day parkhoppers to 6 day parkhoppers, and the price went to $3,220.
> 
> A total of $60 more, which breaks down to $15/per person/per day (just 2 of us traveling this time).
> 
> We booked our package in early January before the ticket price went up, and we spoke to a CM on the phone today to alter our tickets (post price increase).
> Not sure if this is reflective of the price change or what. But just wanted to share to help others. We go in June


Do I understand that you added two days to your TICKETS, but did not add additional days to your resort stay?

Just using stand-alone ticket numbers from the WDW site:
$562.32 Current price for *4*-day Parkhopper Adult. June 15, 2020
$619.88 Current price for *6-*day Parkhopper Adult. June 15, 2020
$57.56  (or *$28.78 *per person/ per day) to add the 2 add'l days.

(And, that doesn't cover paying the difference between the new ticket prices and the previous ticket prices.)

So, either the CM made a calculation error in your favor, or you got some extra amounts of pixie dust.

(I'm wondering if the CM figured the cost of ONE ticket upgrade and forgot to add on the cost of the additional ticket.)


----------



## DisSurfer878

Robo said:


> I don't understand.
> You added two days to your TICKETS, but no additional days to your resort stay?
> 
> Just using stand-alone ticket numbers from the WDW site:
> $562.32 Current price for *4*-day Parkhopper Adult. June 15, 2020
> $619.88 Current price for *6-*day Parkhopper Adult. June 15, 2020
> $57.56  (or *$28.78 *per person/ per day) to add the 2 add'l days.
> 
> (And, that doesn't cover paying the difference between the new ticket prices and the previous ticket prices.)
> 
> So, either the CM made a calculation error in your favor, or you got some extra pixie dust.
> 
> (I'm wondering if the CM figured the cost of ONE ticket upgrade and forgot to add on the cost of the additional ticket.)


We were already staying 9 days. I selected the wrong tickets at check out initially and knew I wanted to upgrade to 5 days. After further discussion we decided we should get 6 days. 
I was online looking at my package, he read the numbers to me from the starting number (which matched my screen) to the new number. He explained my total package price was something around $3400, up from the $3250ish, but with my $200 deposit, I only owed the remaining $3220 when I previously owed $3,160.

My MDE is updated and shows adult parkhoppers for 6 days for both of us. He literally explained every step he was doing outloud like you would explain to a toddler how to put on their socks.
I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## DisSurfer878

DisSurfer878 said:


> We were already staying 9 days. I selected the wrong tickets at check out initially and knew I wanted to upgrade to 5 days. After further discussion we decided we should get 6 days.
> I was online looking at my package, he read the numbers to me from the starting number (which matched my screen) to the new number. He explained my total package price was something around $3400, up from the $3250ish, but with my $200 deposit, I only owed the remaining $3220 when I previously owed $3,160.
> 
> My MDE is updated and shows adult parkhoppers for 6 days for both of us. He literally explained every step he was doing outloud like you would explain to a toddler how to put on their socks.
> I don't know what to tell you.


He even said outloud at one point what the price difference was (some several hundred dollar number to another) but I can't remember now because in my brain I was thinking "I'm paying it either way, no need to memorize the hurt lol".


----------



## Robo

DisSurfer878 said:


> He even said outloud at one point what the price difference was (some several hundred dollar number to another) but I can't remember now because in my brain I was thinking "I'm paying it either way, no need to memorize the hurt lol".


So, it doesn't sound like the CM was consciously and intentionally factoring in extra pixie dust.
It does continue to look like a mistake in calculating the costs. (I don't know at what point.)

The reason I point this out, is that others reading this may conclude that they should expect similar numbers if they want to upgrade, and that would be inconsistent with long-standing upgrade calculations.

At any rate, it looks like YOU got a great outcome.


----------



## DisSurfer878

Robo said:


> So, it doesn't sound like the CM was consciously and intentionally factoring in extra pixie dust.
> It does continue to look like a mistake in calculating the costs. (I don't know at what point.)
> 
> The reason I point this out, is that others reading this may conclude that they should expect similar numbers if they want to upgrade, and that would be inconsistent with long-standing upgrade calculations.
> 
> At any rate, it looks like YOU got a great outcome.



Is it possible it's because I have free dining? Would that somehow change the package rate?
The CM was incredibly nice and we made small talk, him apologizing for the wait as they have had a lot of technical issues lately, asking what was bringing us to Orlando, updating our reservation to include our anniversary and my first visit, then like I said. 
Walked me through step by step. He did phrase it at one point as "adding a 2 day parkhopper to youe 4 day parkhopper" but I can't imagine that making a difference in any way. He seemed very certain, not a hint of "maybe" in his voice.
What was the cost difference before the price increas?


----------



## Robo

DisSurfer878 said:


> 1. Is it possible it's because I have free dining? Would that somehow change the package rate?
> 2. The CM was incredibly nice and we made small talk, him apologizing for the wait as they have had a lot of technical issues lately, asking what was bringing us to Orlando, updating our reservation to include our anniversary and my first visit, then like I said.
> Walked me through step by step. He did phrase it at one point as "adding a 2 day parkhopper to youe 4 day parkhopper" but I can't imagine that making a difference in any way.
> 3. He seemed very certain, not a hint of "maybe" in his voice.
> 4. What was the cost difference before the price increas?


1. Ticket prices are unaffected by the cost of the resort room, or the kind of "package"
that you choose.
2. Yup.
3. Yup.
4. Really doesn't matter.
The CM may have just done a basic "add days to a ticket for $15 per day" or some such technique
(which would be RIPE for abuse if that were standard upgrade practice.)
Guests could buy minimum length tickets, then call for "upgrade" and save hundreds over buying the right length tickets to begin-with.

Regardless, you got a "deal" however that came to be.


----------



## JJ2017

Anyone know about Undercover Tourist not accepting Visa Pre-Paid Debit Cards?  Thanks!


----------



## cutigerlady

cutigerlady said:


> I will find out starting on Friday!


You can go to NBX if you purchased Ph+ before the change of what is included. You need to sign a waiver for each day you go. Then just go to entrance and tap in with your band. It wasn’t working yet, so they had to check us in with tablet.


----------



## JJ2017

JJ2017 said:


> Anyone know about Undercover Tourist not accepting Visa Pre-Paid Debit Cards?  Thanks!


Disregard, got an updated answer directly through UT.


----------



## ZZUB

I have a ticket question I can't find the answer to.  We booked the Sun and Fun package:  we've got 5 day tickets for our stay. If 2 of us want to go into a park on a 6th day, once we're there, can we add an extra day to 2 of our tickets or do we have to add them to all 4 tickets because it's a package?  Right now, MDE won't let me change the tickets for just 2 of us. 

Another curiosity, I tried booking room only and then the tickets separately.  Even with 5 day tickets for all 4 of us, it was more expensive than the package.  I didn't think there was any ticket discount on the package, but unless I did it wrong, it looks like there is some discount on the tickets as part of the package.


----------



## lanejudy

ZZUB said:


> I have a ticket question I can't find the answer to.  We booked the Sun and Fun package:  we've got 5 day tickets for our stay. If 2 of us want to go into a park on a 6th day, once we're there, can we add an extra day to 2 of our tickets or do we have to add them to all 4 tickets because it's a package?  Right now, MDE won't let me change the tickets for just 2 of us.


Yes, you can upgrade some or all of the tickets once you arrive.  Before you arrive, due to the "package" requirements, all parties must have the same package components so you cannot change some in advance.



ZZUB said:


> Another curiosity, I tried booking room only and then the tickets separately.  Even with 5 day tickets for all 4 of us, it was more expensive than the package.  I didn't think there was any ticket discount on the package, but unless I did it wrong, it looks like there is some discount on the tickets as part of the package.


When did you book your package?  WDW ticket prices increased last Tuesday.  If you booked prior to then, that is the reason you now see higher prices.  

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Robo

ZZUB said:


> We booked the Sun and Fun package:  we've got 5 day tickets for our stay. If 2 of us want to go into a park on a 6th day, once we're there, can we add an extra day to 2 of our tickets or do we have to add them to all 4 tickets because it's a package?  Right now, MDE won't let me change the tickets for just 2 of us.


AFTER ARRIVAL, each ticket even if it is part of a "package" can be upgraded, individually.


----------



## ZZUB

lanejudy said:


> Yes, you can upgrade some or all of the tickets once you arrive.  Before you arrive, due to the "package" requirements, all parties must have the same package components so you cannot change some in advance.
> 
> 
> When did you book your package?  WDW ticket prices increased last Tuesday.  If you booked prior to then, that is the reason you now see higher prices.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!





Robo said:


> AFTER ARRIVAL, each ticket even if it is part of a "package" can be upgraded, individually.


Thank you both for the quick replies!  We booked before last Tuesday; that must be why it's cheaper.  But glad to know we can add days to individual tickets once we're there.


----------



## jeneric997

I have a couple of questions about different types of tickets linked to your MDE.

DD has an AP, but is in the DCP, so now also has a Self Admission pass- we think she needs to link the Self Admission pass to her MDE to make FP+  because there are times when she is required to use it for entry.  Will the system know which pass to use when she enters the park?  Will it cause problems with her FP+?

Similarly, we have both paid admission tickets and guest passes that we need to link to MDE so we can make FP+- how do we make sure that the guest pass is used and not the paid admission ticket, when we enter the park?


----------



## Robo

jeneric997 said:


> I have a couple of questions about different types of tickets linked to your MDE.
> 
> DD has an AP, but is in the DCP, so now also has a Self Admission pass- we think she needs to link the Self Admission pass to her MDE to make FP+  because there are times when she is required to use it for entry. 1. Will the system know which pass to use when she enters the park?
> 2.  Will it cause problems with her FP+?
> 
> Similarly, we have both paid admission tickets and guest passes that we need to link to MDE so we can make FP+-
> 3. how do we make sure that the guest pass is used and not the paid admission ticket, when we enter the park?


1. It's possible that "the system will know" in her case.
*1b.* HOWEVER, it is a simple matter to MAKE SURE that the proper ticket is used.
Stop by any Guest Relations BEFORE going to a park gate and have the ticket that she DOES want to use NEXT, set to the "highest priority" in her MDX account.
2. No. FP is not a concern.
3. Same exact answer as #*1b* above. Each person should do the procedure before heading to a park gate.


----------



## jeneric997

Robo said:


> 1. It's possible that "the system will know" in her case.
> *1b.* HOWEVER, it is a simple matter to MAKE SURE that the proper ticket is used.
> Stop by any Guest Relations BEFORE going to a park gate and have the ticket that she DOES want to use NEXT, set to the "highest priority" in her MDX account.
> 2. No. FP not a concern.
> 3. Same exact answer as #*1b* above. Each person should do the procedure before heading to a park gate.


Thank you that is very helpful!


----------



## twinklebug

Hi Robo,

Once an unused ticket has passed its expired date does it usually disappear from the MDE app as seen from the guest side? (7 day PH, issued prior to the daily pricing)

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

twinklebug said:


> Hi Robo,
> 
> Once an unused ticket has passed its expired date does it usually disappear from the MDE app as seen from the guest side? (7 day PH, issued prior to the daily pricing)
> 
> Thanks!


There are _many_ reasons that a ticket (expired or not) might disappear in MDX.
(MDX is infamously GLITCHY in all regards, at all times.)
But, there have been reports that expired tickets DO disappear from visible listing in MDX.
Regardless, an expired ticket can still be "seen" by Disney, so that its value can be used to purchase a new valid ticket, when needed.
(We are still not sure if that "upgrade" needs to be done by the guest in-person at WDW.)


----------



## twinklebug

Robo said:


> There are _many_ reasons that a ticket (expired or not) might disappear in MDX.
> (MDX is infamously GLITCHY in all regards, at all times.)
> But, there have been reports that expired tickets DO disappear from visible listing in MDX.
> Regardless, an expired ticket can still be "seen" by Disney, so that its value can be used to purchase a new valid ticket, when needed.
> (We are still not sure if that "upgrade" needs to be done by the guest in-person at WDW.)


Thank you! 
It sounds like there should be no issue if I call and ask them to verify the pass being there. 
I don't plan on using it for some time, so there's no point to me trying to have them issue a new one otherwise I'd let you know about the upgrade bit via phone.


----------



## rnorwo1

I have a couple of questions about expired tickets that I hope someone can answer. There is an almost $400 difference for us to buy tickets with the flexible vs. select-your-start-date option. I don't expect to have to change our travel dates, but it still makes me a bit nervous to choose the date. I read on the WDW website that the value of an expired ticket may be applied to a new one. 

Are there any caveats (besides that the new ticket may cost more) to this? Do you think it would apply to tickets bought at undercover tourist, also?
Thanks for any info!


----------



## Robo

rnorwo1 said:


> I have a couple of questions about expired tickets that I hope someone can answer. There is an almost $400 difference for us to buy tickets with the flexible vs. select-your-start-date option. I don't expect to have to change our travel dates, but it still makes me a bit nervous to choose the date. I read on the WDW website that the value of an expired ticket may be applied to a new one.
> 
> 1. Are there any caveats (besides that the new ticket may cost more) to this?
> 2. Do you think it would apply to tickets bought at undercover tourist, also?
> Thanks for any info!


1. I would not frivolously buy a flexible date ticket. 
Generally better to buy a fixed-date ticket, then change the date... if your trip dates change.
2. It does.


----------



## rnorwo1

Robo said:


> 1. I would not frivolously buy a flexible date ticket.
> Generally better to buy a fixed-date ticket, then change the date... if your trip dates change.
> 2. It does.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## kristenrice

@Robo ... HELP!  I have received conflicting answers over on the Budget Board and so I would like your insight please

The day after the most recent price increase, I bought a 6-day park-hopper from UCT (date-specific) and paid about $535 which was the "old" price.  My intention is to upgrade to the DVC Gold AP in October during our trip, but since my 2021 trip is not confirmed yet, I am not 100% sure I will upgrade.  I will know for certain by the time we travel.  

In the past, I simply used the ticket once and then received the full, CURRENT value of a park-hopper ticket towards the cost of an AP.  Now, I am getting information that the only value I will receive for it is the amount that the ticket was worth on the DAY that I bought it....or possibly the value on the day that it was minted (which was back in June 2018 according to the date on the back of the ticket)...or only the "old face value" of the ticket, which is what Disney was selling them for before the price increase...I'm very confused

My question to you is...How much should I plan to pay to upgrade to the AP?  I bought the ticket _after _the most recent price increase was released by Disney, but UCT was selling the tickets at the previous price-point.


----------



## Robo

kristenrice said:


> @Robo ... HELP!  I have received conflicting answers over on the Budget Board and so I would like your insight please
> 
> The day after the most recent price increase, I bought a 6-day park-hopper from UCT (date-specific) and paid about $535 which was the "old" price.  My intention is to upgrade to the DVC Gold AP in October during our trip, but since my 2021 trip is not confirmed yet, I am not 100% sure I will upgrade.  I will know for certain by the time we travel.
> 
> 1. In the past, I simply used the ticket once and then received the full, CURRENT value of a park-hopper ticket towards the cost of an AP.
> 2. Now, I am getting information that the only value I will receive for it is the amount that the ticket was worth on the DAY that I bought it....
> 3. or possibly the value on the day that it was minted (which was back in June 2018 according to the date on the back of the ticket)...
> 4. or only the "old face value" of the ticket, which is what Disney was selling them for before the price increase...I'm very confused
> 
> My question to you is...
> 5. How much should I plan to pay to upgrade to the AP?  I bought the ticket _after _the most recent price increase was released by Disney, but UCT was selling the tickets at the previous price-point.


1. Not for years and years I'm afraid.
*2*. The full *on-line DISNEY* price for that ticket when it was sold to UT.
3. Well, THAT date is not necessarily pertinent.
*4*. The full *on-line DISNEY* price for that ticket when it was sold to UT.
5. Your ticket will be valued at #*2* or #*4*. (Which is the same amount.)
In short, the full *on-line DISNEY* value of that ticket before the latest price increase.
Subtract that amount from the the current on-line price of the new ticket that you want.


----------



## suzywindy

I just had to report in on my luck last night winning a silent auction item at a charity bingo.  They had 4 day park hoppers that you could bid on.  They expire Nov 2021 and I won for $400 for all 4!!!!   There were over 400 people in the room and I could not believe nobody realized what a bargain this was.  I bid $100 over the last bid - I thought for sure I would have to go double that amount.  Really helps us out this year so very grateful!


----------



## Robo

suzywindy said:


> I just had to report in on my luck last night winning a silent auction item at a charity bingo.  They had 4 day park hoppers that you could bid on.  They expire Nov 2021 and I won for $400 for all 4!!!!   There were over 400 people in the room and I could not believe nobody realized what a bargain this was.  I bid $100 over the last bid - I thought for sure I would have to go double that amount.  Really helps us out this year so very grateful!



The silent auction had *FOUR*, "4 day park hopper" tickets.
You got *all four* of the tickets for single bid of *$400,* total.

Very nice!
Congrats!


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Robo said:


> 1. Not for years and years I'm afraid.
> *2*. The full *on-line DISNEY* price for that ticket when it was sold to UT.
> 3. Well, THAT date is not necessarily pertinent.
> *4*. The full *on-line DISNEY* price for that ticket when it was sold to UT.
> 5. Your ticket will be valued at #*2* or #*4*. (Which is the same amount.)
> In short, the full *on-line DISNEY* value of that ticket before the latest price increase.
> Subtract that amount from the the current on-line price of the new ticket that you want.





kristenrice said:


> @Robo ... HELP!  I have received conflicting answers over on the Budget Board and so I would like your insight please
> 
> The day after the most recent price increase, I bought a 6-day park-hopper from UCT (date-specific) and paid about $535 which was the "old" price.  My intention is to upgrade to the DVC Gold AP in October during our trip, but since my 2021 trip is not confirmed yet, I am not 100% sure I will upgrade.  I will know for certain by the time we travel.
> 
> In the past, I simply used the ticket once and then received the full, CURRENT value of a park-hopper ticket towards the cost of an AP.  Now, I am getting information that the only value I will receive for it is the amount that the ticket was worth on the DAY that I bought it....or possibly the value on the day that it was minted (which was back in June 2018 according to the date on the back of the ticket)...or only the "old face value" of the ticket, which is what Disney was selling them for before the price increase...I'm very confused
> 
> My question to you is...How much should I plan to pay to upgrade to the AP?  I bought the ticket _after _the most recent price increase was released by Disney, but UCT was selling the tickets at the previous price-point.



Not the OP but I have a similar question.  So is it still advantageous to buy a discounted UCT park hopper from the old stock prior to the price increase, then use that to renew an AP?  Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

magickingdomprincess said:


> Not the OP but I have a similar question.  So is it still advantageous to buy a discounted UCT park hopper from the old stock prior to the price increase, then use that to renew an AP?  Thanks!


You can, and you will retain the original discount.  You will _not_ have avoided the ticket price increase, though, as that will be included in your upgrade cost.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## magickingdomprincess

lanejudy said:


> You can, and you will retain the original discount.  You will _not_ have avoided the ticket price increase, though, as that will be included in your upgrade cost.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



Thank you, but I'm sorry, I'm still confused  

I can purchase an UCT 5 day PH adult ticket for $535.11 with starting use date 11/2/20.
Current Disney direct cost for that ticket is $617.10.
If I don't use this ticket to upgrade my Gold AP (which expired 6/3/20 that I need for Nov), and I just decide to use the ticket as is, I've saved money by buying the ticket now because I've essentially avoided the price increase.  

If I decide I want to upgrade my 5 day PH ticket to renew my Gold AP which currently costs $632.61, I can do that, but I'm confused as to how much I'd pay.  I don't see a date besides the order date on the UCT ticket (I purchased yesterday for my mom, decided now whether to purchase for myself or not), so how do I figure the create/mint date?  Also, the links from post 6 seem to just take me to the current Disney pricing.  Please help.  Thank you!!!!


----------



## Robo

magickingdomprincess said:


> I don't see a date besides the order date on the UCT ticket (I purchased yesterday for my mom, decided now whether to purchase for myself or not), so how do I figure the create/mint date?


Contact UT and ask.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Ok so bought a 4day/4park ticket and I now plan to upgrade to an AP...can I do this by phone or do I need to wait until I arrive?


----------



## Robo

Lsdolphin said:


> Ok so bought a 4day/4park ticket and I now plan to upgrade to an AP...can I do this by phone or do I need to wait until I arrive?


When and from whom did you buy the original tickets?


----------



## Robo

magickingdomprincess said:


> the links from post 6 seem to just take me to the current Disney pricing.


Yup.
I don't know that I'll ever be able to link to more current price lists.
If there's someplace to find previous (but relatively recent) Disney prices, I'd love to have the links.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Robo said:


> When and from whom did you buy the original tickets?



purchased the ticket a few weeks ago from Disney. It’s the ticket that’s good for one day at each park.


----------



## Robo

Lsdolphin said:


> Ok so bought a 4day/4park ticket and I now plan to upgrade to an AP...can I do this by phone or do I need to wait until I arrive?


You MIGHT be able to do the upgrade yourself from inside your MyDisneyExperience.
You MIGHT be able to do that before you arrive.
If not, call Disney and ask.


----------



## UrsulaTheSeaWitch

Robo said:


> *Upgrading to an Annual Pass (AP)*
> 
> If the guest purchased the *Memory Maker photo service*, in some cases, it is possible that the Memory Maker purchase cost can be refunded -or- deducted from the cost of purchasing, or upgrading to, an AP (since APs now _include_ the Memory Maker photo service.)



99.9% sure I already know the answer but figured I'd ask anyway if anyone had same situation...
I booked a room/ticket package under my name for me and my sister for March.
I'm now realizing I most likely will be returning this fall, so I was looking into upgrading my ticket to an annual pass once I get there.
Last month, instead of waiting for me to do it, my sister went ahead and ordered the memory maker for us, which, while under my reservation/account, is now assigned under her name.
So, I'm guessing there's zero chance of getting that deducted from the cost when I upgrade, right?

Also, does anyone know if you can use the disney gift cards to pay the difference in upgrading at the ticket window? Figured if I bought a large enough gift card at Target, could at least get the 5 percent discount off the pass.

Thanks


----------



## Robo

UrsulaTheSeaWitch said:


> 99.9% sure I already know the answer but figured I'd ask anyway if anyone had same situation...
> I booked a room/ticket package under my name for me and my sister for March.
> I'm now realizing I most likely will be returning this fall, so I was looking into upgrading my ticket to an annual pass once I get there.
> 
> Last month, instead of waiting for me to do it, my sister went ahead and ordered the memory maker for us, which, while under my reservation/account, is now assigned under her name.
> 1. So, I'm guessing there's zero chance of getting that deducted from the cost when I upgrade, right?
> 
> 2. does anyone know if you can use the disney gift cards to pay the difference in upgrading at the ticket window? Figured if I bought a large enough gift card at Target, could at least get the 5 percent discount off the pass.
> 
> Thanks,
> Eleanor


1. Call, explain and ask.
2. Yes.


----------



## UrsulaTheSeaWitch

Robo said:


> 1. Call, explain and ask.
> 2. Yes.



Hi,

By calling, you mean just to see if they say I might be able to get the credit when I do the actual upgrade?
Because I was reading I can't call them to do the upgrade, I have to do it at ticket window or guest services.


Thanks


----------



## jjjones325

Very general question:  I have always purchased a package, so I've never dealt with stand alone tickets, always had Magic Bands, etc.

However, some of wife's coworkers are going to be in Orlando for a conference and might want to try DHS to get ROTR.  If they go, they will just purchase one day tickets the night before.  I already told them they MUST have an MDE account to get a Boarding Group...but how would the tickets work?  Is there something to scan on their phones to even get in the park?  Do they need to have something printed?


----------



## Robo

jjjones325 said:


> I already told them they MUST have an MDE account to get a Boarding Group..


That's not exactly true, but it is a more certain and faster way to try for a Boarding Group.

Anyway, have each of them create for themselves an MDE account, now.
If they want to try to board TOGETHER, they can all link together (friends and family) their MDE accounts.

When they buy a ticket (it will be a physical plastic RFID ticket,) its number can be put into the MDX account.
They can enter the park by scanning their plastic RFID ticket.
Then, they can use their MDX account to try for a Boarding Group number.

That said, click *HERE* and read very complete info about Boarding Groups.


----------



## jjjones325

Robo said:


> That's not exactly true, but it is a more certain and faster way to try for a Boarding Group.
> 
> Anyway, have each of them create for themselves an MDE account, now.
> If they want to try to board TOGETHER, they can all link together (friends and family) their MDE accounts.
> 
> When they buy a ticket (it will be a physical plastic RFID ticket,) its number can be put into the MDX account.
> They can enter the park by scanning their plastic RFID ticket.
> Then, they can use their MDX account to try for a Boarding Group number.
> 
> That said, click *HERE* and read very complete info about Boarding Groups.



If they buy from the app the night before, how do they get the plastic RFID ticket?  They won't know if they want to buy a ticket until almost literally last minute.


----------



## siren0119

jjjones325 said:


> If they buy from the app the night before, how do they get the plastic RFID ticket?  They won't know if they want to buy a ticket until almost literally last minute.



They would go to the Guest Services booth just outside the tapstiles and request a hard ticket. They will have to show their proof of purchase and the credit card that was used to buy the tickets.

OR they could pop into Disney Springs' ticketing center and just buy the tickets there the night before.


----------



## Robo

jjjones325 said:


> If they buy from the app the night before, how do they get the plastic RFID ticket?  They won't know if they want to buy a ticket until almost literally last minute.


They can be issued the plastic RFID cards right at the park gate when they get to the scan-in point.
There are CMs at the gate who can issue the tickets.
Each of the guests need to have a legal photo ID with them.


----------



## jjjones325

Robo said:


> They can be issued the plastic RFID cards right at the park gate when they get to the scan-in point.
> There are CMs at the gate who can issue the tickets.
> Each of the guests need to have a legal photo ID with them.



Sorry for sounding dense...but what do they need to show the CM at the gate to prove they bought tickets?  Just the ticket numbers as given to them when they buy them from the phone app?


----------



## jjjones325

Sorry, double post


----------



## lolly2ga

We bought 7 day tickets from UT before the price increase, starting April 24th. Now I need to change them to start April 22nd. Trying to change through MDX increases the ticket to the new price, which is over $40 more. If I called, would I be able to change the date without paying the up charge?


----------



## blistex

lolly2ga said:


> We bought 7 day tickets from UT before the price increase, starting April 24th. Now I need to change them to start April 22nd. Trying to change through MDX increases the ticket to the new price, which is over $40 more. If I called, would I be able to change the date without paying the up charge?



I looked into doing this for a fall trip when it increased and all the FAQs said that if you had to change the dates, you'd be charged the current full ticket price for those dates minus the actual price you paid for the old tickets, so I think you'll have to pay the whole increase regardless.


----------



## Robo

lolly2ga said:


> We bought 7 day tickets from UT before the price increase, starting April 24th. Now I need to change them to start April 22nd. Trying to change through MDX increases the ticket to the new price, which is over $40 more. *If I called, would I be able to change the date without paying the up charge?*


Sorry, but no.


----------



## siren0119

lolly2ga said:


> We bought 7 day tickets from UT before the price increase, starting April 24th. Now I need to change them to start April 22nd. Trying to change through MDX increases the ticket to the new price, which is over $40 more. If I called, would I be able to change the date without paying the up charge?



You have to pay the upcharge - it's not a charge to change the date, it's the new cost of the tickets based on the days you are going to be onsite. it just means that starting your tickets on 4/24 was always less expensive than starting them on 4/22. With date-based ticketing, WHEN your tickets start has a direct effect on the cost of the ticket.


----------



## lolly2ga

Thanks for the info about changing the UT ticket.
I was able to return the original tickets to UT and purchase new ones with an earlier start date. Thankfully UT still had pre-price increase tickets. Actually saved $20 on the 5 tickets by moving to an earlier start date.


----------



## gparr

Scenario --

UCT - 10 day Hopper = 591.56 per person - including tax
Disney - 10 day Hopper = 685.98 per person - including tax

This is a savings of $98.42 per person.

So if I choose to purchase now from UCT al I need to do to convert to AP is stop by Guest Services and pay the difference of $685.98 and the cost of the AP?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Robo

gparr said:


> Scenario --
> 
> UCT - 10 day Hopper = 591.56 per person - including tax
> Disney - 10 day Hopper = 685.98 per person - including tax
> 
> This is a savings of $98.42 per person.
> 
> *So if I choose to purchase now from UCT al I need to do to convert to AP is stop by Guest Services and pay the difference of $685.98 and the cost of the AP?*
> 
> Thanks!!!


That PRICE is not necessarily accurate.

If (IF) the ticket that you buy from UT comes from stock that was part of the PREVIOUS (*pre-Feb. 11, 2020)* price list (not the CURRENT *(starting-Feb. 11, 2020) *price list) you would need to ALSO pay the difference between the on-line Disney price of the "previous" (*pre-Feb. 11, 2020) *ticket and the on-line Disney price of the "current" *(starting-Feb. 11, 2020) *ticket.

You need to ask UT if your ticket purchase is *Pre-Feb. 11,* or later.


----------



## gparr

Robo said:


> That PRICE is not necessarily accurate.
> 
> If (IF) the ticket that you buy from UT comes from stock that was part of the PREVIOUS price list (not the CURRENT price list) you would need to ALSO pay the difference between the on-line Disney price of the "previous" ticket and the on-line Disney price of the "current" ticket.



Gotcha!!! Is there any way to find out the "old" prices?


----------



## Robo

gparr said:


> Gotcha!!! Is there any way to find out the "old" prices?


Ask UT.


----------



## gparr

Great...thanks!


----------



## smmco

I booked a swan and dolphin package through Costco before the ticket price increase. I have two 6 day base tickets. I would like to upgrade to park hoppers. The website is quoting me 257.00. Is this accurate it seems high. Basically 120.00 per ticket plus tax.


----------



## DisSurfer878

smmco said:


> I booked a swan and dolphin package through Costco before the ticket price increase. I have two 6 day base tickets. I would like to upgrade to park hoppers. The website is quoting me 257.00. Is this accurate it seems high. Basically 120.00 per ticket plus tax.


Well, let's do the math. $120 per ticket. Divide by 6. $20 a day more for a parkhopper, per person. Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## smmco

DisSurfer878 said:


> Well, let's do the math. $120 per ticket. Divide by 6. $20 a day more for a parkhopper, per person. Makes perfect sense to me.


Not according to the first page of this thread.


----------



## lanejudy

smmco said:


> I booked a swan and dolphin package through Costco before the ticket price increase. I have two 6 day base tickets. I would like to upgrade to park hoppers. The website is quoting me 257.00. Is this accurate it seems high. Basically 120.00 per ticket plus tax.


Hoppers now cost $85, plus you are being hit with the price increase.  So, yeah, unfortunately that sounds about right.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## smmco

The difference between the base ticket and park hopper on the Disney world website is 181.00, They want to charge me the 257.00 to upgrade I'm guessing the extra 75.00 dollars is the price increase? The question I guess is will it be less money to upgrade at guest services. On the Costco site, the difference is only 145.00. I'm not sure I can still upgrade through Costco though.


----------



## smmco

lanejudy said:


> Hoppers now cost $85, plus you are being hit with the price increase.  So, yeah, unfortunately that sounds about right.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking, but wondering if I can get the 85.00 dollars upgrading at guest services.


----------



## lanejudy

smmco said:


> On the Costco site, the difference is only 145.00. I'm not sure I can still upgrade through Costco though.


No, you cannot upgrade through Costco once the ticket is purchased.



smmco said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm thinking, but wondering if I can get the 85.00 dollars upgrading at guest services.


You can ask.  But that would mean that you would be granted the current value of your ticket, which you said was purchased prior to the price increase.  WDW doesn't price-bridge "older" stock tickets to current price anymore, they hit you with the price increase as well.  So yes, you can ask for the $85 hopper price but be prepared if they insist on charging the full upgrade cost.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## smmco

lanejudy said:


> No, you cannot upgrade through Costco once the ticket is purchased.
> 
> 
> You can ask.  But that would mean that you would be granted the current value of your ticket, which you said was purchased prior to the price increase.  WDW doesn't price-bridge "older" stock tickets to current price anymore, they hit you with the price increase as well.  So yes, you can ask for the $85 hopper price but be prepared if they insist on charging the full upgrade cost.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


Dang, that's a lot for park hoppers. My bad for not getting the park hoppers. originally. I didn't think I would need them until I started doing the fast passes today.


----------



## Nermel9

I have a random ticket/MDE question. I’m going to WDW from May 1-May 9 with 7 day hoppers, booked a package directly through Disney. I just looked at my tickets on MDE and they say “valid 5/10/20”. Is that normal or is that a problem that it doesn’t say 5/1/20? I’m nervous, bc my FP day is tomorrow!


----------



## Robo

Nermel9 said:


> I’m going to WDW from May 1-May 9 with 7 day hoppers, booked a package directly through Disney. I just looked at my tickets on MDE and they say “valid 5/10/20”. Is that normal or is that a problem that it doesn’t say 5/1/20? I’m nervous, bc my FP day is tomorrow!



It's normal.
That is the _last _date those tickets are valid.

Hope you get the FPs you want.


----------



## Wojodis

Sort of a strange question here--upgraded the family's 10 day PH tix to platinum APs over Christmas last year--I know the AP should be backdated to the 1st day we used the tix, which did happen with 2 of us, however the other 4 seem to have vouchers on MDE--the expiration day is 12/31/30--anyone ever see this happen before?


----------



## Robo

Wojodis said:


> Sort of a strange question here--upgraded the family's 10 day PH tix to platinum APs over Christmas last year--I know the AP should be backdated to the 1st day we used the tix, which did happen with 2 of us, however the other 4 seem to have vouchers on MDE--the expiration day is 12/31/30--anyone ever see this happen before?


Until you know otherwise, I'd assume it to be one of the plentiful GLITCHES the MDX software exhibits.

(BTW, check both the website and the App.)


----------



## Wojodis

Robo said:


> Until you know otherwise, I'd assume it to be one of the plentiful GLITCHES the MDX software exhibits.
> 
> (BTW, check both the website and the App.)


Yeah, consistent on both right now but I agree--you never know what tomorrow will bring


----------



## Emilysmome

Sorry for the barrage of questions.... I *think* I know the answers but I'm worried something will go wrong so I wanted to ask the experts!

My oldest daughter and my son and I are going to Disney World in May. My son and I have APs. He and I went last August and I booked a free dining bounceback package for the three of us this May/June.
1) Since he and I have tickets, I want to be sure that if we do not use our tickets that are date based, they will stay "somewhere" in the system so we can apply that value to tickets we purchased at some time later. 
2) When I booked the package right before I checked out, i just paid for 4 day hoppers, knowing that my son and I have APs. My daughter has an AP voucher booked to her name (not activated yet) so I *think* she will be able to book the 7 days of FP when our window opens, 60 days prior to check in. Is that correct, or will it limit her to 4 days since she has a 4 day hopper? (My son and I should have 7 days since we are onsite longer than that, correct?)
3) If this wasn't confusing enough, when we went in August we also had a free dining package and 7 day park hoppers we did not use for my son and I. Can "the system" see those expired tickets? Will that cause any issues in the future if we have those plus another 4 day ticket in the system? At some point in the future will I be able to pay the cost to upgrade those expired tickets to the dates I am going, once my AP has expired?
4) Once onsite, can I upgrade my daughter's 4 day hopper to 7 days at the resort? I don't want to upgrade us all since my son and I have an AP. 

I've booked a backup ressie with the AP discount so I don't have to mess with the confusion that the free dining package causes, but my kids REALLY liked having all the extra snacks at the end of the trip so I"m trying to weigh out my options.

Thank you for helping me decide what to do!

Christine


----------



## Robo

Emilysmome said:


> Sorry for the barrage of questions.... I *think* I know the answers but I'm worried something will go wrong so I wanted to ask the experts!
> 
> My oldest daughter and my son and I are going to Disney World in May. My son and I have APs. He and I went last August and I booked a free dining bounceback package for the three of us this May/June.
> 1) Since he and I have tickets, I want to be sure that if we do not use our tickets that are date based, they will stay "somewhere" in the system so we can apply that value to tickets we purchased at some time later.
> 2a) When I booked the package right before I checked out, i just paid for 4 day hoppers, knowing that my son and I have APs.
> *My daughter has an AP voucher booked to her name (not activated yet)* so I *think* she will be able to book the 7 days of FP when our window opens, 60 days prior to check in.
> 2b) Is that correct,
> 2c) or will it limit her to 4 days since she has a 4 day hopper?
> 2d) (My son and I should have 7 days since we are onsite longer than that, correct?)
> 3a) If this wasn't confusing enough, when we went in August we also had a free dining package and 7 day park hoppers we did not use for my son and I.
> 3b) Can "the system" see those expired tickets?
> 3c) Will that cause any issues in the future if we have those plus another 4 day ticket in the system?
> 3d) At some point in the future will I be able to pay the cost to upgrade those expired tickets to the dates I am going, once my AP has expired?
> 4) Once onsite, can I upgrade my daughter's 4 day hopper to 7 days at the resort? I don't want to upgrade us all since my son and I have an AP.
> 
> 5) I've booked a backup ressie with the AP discount so I don't have to mess with the confusion that the free dining package causes, but my kids REALLY liked having all the extra snacks at the end of the trip so I"m trying to weigh out my options.



1) They will.
2a) She (and you and your son) will be able to book as many days of FP as you have booked at the resort.
2b) Nope.
2c) Nope.
2d) She and you and your son will be able to book as many days of FP as you have booked at the resort.
3a) OK.
3b) Yes.
3c) Nope.
3d) Yes.
4) Yes. (So, I guess you do not intend to activate her AP certificate on this trip.)
You may be able to upgrade her ticket ahead of time (as early as right now?) via your MDX account.
5) That's easy. Buy 'em snacks. (It's likely far cheaper than the dining plan.)

NOTE:
Before you go to any park gate, go to any Guest Relations and have your and your son's APs set to the highest priority in your MDX account. The APs will then be used at the park gates and not your resort tickets. 
If you have not done so earlier, when you are at Guest Relations you can also upgrade your daughter's ticket.


----------



## Emilysmome

Robo said:


> 1) They will.
> 2a) She (and you and your son) will be able to book as many days of FP as you have booked at the resort.
> 2b) Nope.
> 2c) Nope.
> 2d) She and you and your son will be able to book as many days of FP as you have booked at the resort.
> 3a) OK.
> 3b) Yes.
> 3c) Nope.
> 3d) Yes.
> 4) Yes. (So, I guess you do not intend to activate her AP certificate on this trip.)
> You may be able to upgrade her ticket ahead of time (as early as right now?) via your MDX account.
> 5) That's easy. Buy 'em snacks. (It's likely far cheaper than the dining plan.)
> 
> NOTE:
> Before you go to any park gate, go to any Guest Relations and have your and your son's APs set to the highest priority in your MDX account. The APs will then be used at the park gates and not your resort tickets.
> If you have not done so earlier, when you are at Guest Relations you can also upgrade your daughter's ticket.



Thank you, Robo! 
And to clarify, I bought 3 AP vouchers from Sams last year and randomly assigned one to my daughter so no, she will not be using the AP. I will likely reassign it to my husband on our next family trip. 

As to the snacks, I'll keep crunching the numbers. At the end of our last trip we had over 100 snacks left (for a family of 6) and that last night of shopping at Goofys was likely one of my kids most memorable moment. We spread them all over the bed and took a picture and had a good laugh at the sheer amount of food we had. Darn it Disney, overriding my decent financial sense with so many emotions. 

Thanks again, Robo!


----------



## Sabine W.

Disney is now offering a discounted 4-day "Magic Ticket." The cost starts at $338.77 for an adult ticket, or $84.69 per day--a fabulous per-day price.

Currently we have 3-day park tickets for our trip at the end of March, purchased through WDW (I know this wasn't the most economical way to do it--long story there). Do you think if I called that they would give us the option to change our 3-day full price ticket to this 4-day discounted ticket? I calculated that for our family of 4, the difference would only be about $70 total. 

Another question is whether this kind of change (if even possible) would affect our existing FP's. 

Thanks for all advice!


----------



## Robo

Sabine W. said:


> 1. Do you think if I called that they would give us the option to change our 3-day full price ticket to this 4-day discounted ticket?
> 
> 2. Another question is whether this kind of change (if even possible) would affect our existing FP's.


1. You won't know unless you try.
2. No affect.


----------



## Sabine W.

Robo said:


> 1. You won't know unless you try.
> 2. No affect.


Success! I called and switched to the 4-day ticket.

For anyone else considering this ticket, note that it allows you to visit all 4 parks on 4 days--no repeating parks.


----------



## rjb123

Question: I purchased AP in Feb while at WDW.  We have an existing trip planned for June with my mom, who does not have an AP.  We also have magic bands from our trip in Feb, but she does not have one.  Right now we have two rooms reserved with one of my kids in the room with her, and the other one with me.  She has tried to order her MB, but can't do it as it is trying to force her to order one for my DD (who has one from our last trip).  When you get an AP, do you NEED to order another MB?  I confess I have just kept getting new ones each year, but this seems silly as we JUST were there!  Do I need to do anything to ensure that the MB work for our June trip?  It seems a little confusing to me.


----------



## ldo

can the special 4 day magic park ticket be upgraded on the 4th day to add another day?


----------



## siren0119

ldo said:


> can the special 4 day magic park ticket be upgraded on the 4th day to add another day?



Not in the same way you can add another day to a regular 4 day non-hopper ticket. What would happen is your 4 park magic ticket would be upgraded to a 5 day non-hopper ticket, and you'd pay the difference in cost between those two tickets.

A point of clarification: it's not a 4 day ticket, it's a 4 PARK ticket, you can only use it for one entry into each park (which many people use by visiting one park per day) - but you can choose to enter two parks in the same day if you wanted - it would be a waste of the ticket in my opinion, but the only restriction on the ticket is that you can only enter each park once.


----------



## Robo

siren0119 said:


> A point of clarification: it's not a 4 day ticket,
> 1. it's a 4 PARK ticket, you can only use it for one entry into each park
> 2. (which many people use by visiting one park per day)
> 3. - but you can choose to enter two parks in the same day if you wanted - it would be a waste of the ticket in my opinion, but
> 4. the only restriction on the ticket is that you can only enter each park once.


1. Yes, but...
2. That is the only way the ticket can be used.
3. Sorry, but that's not the case.
4. Cannot be used at more than one park per day.
However, guests can enter, leave, and re-enter the *same park on the same day*
as many times as they like.

Below is grabbed from the WDW Ticket page. *(Click)*

**


----------



## Robo

ldo said:


> can the special 4 day magic park ticket be upgraded on the 4th day to add another day?





siren0119 said:


> Not in the same way you can add another day to a regular 4 day non-hopper ticket. What would happen is your 4 park magic ticket would be upgraded to a 5 day non-hopper ticket, and you'd pay the difference in cost between those two tickets.


Correct.
The special low price benefit of the *4-Park Magic Ticket* would be lost, 
as the cost of the ticket to which you upgrade (in this instance, a standard 5 day base ticket) would be a standard full-price base ticket.


----------



## scrappinmom

Hi all - I am hoping I can formulate my question here so that it makes sense. 

ok - My daughter will be doing the DCP beginning in June. Now I know she gets "X" number of free tickets based on her hours worked & all that...But I am looking at going before she will have enough hours to get any. 

So my question...If I purchase a ticket from say UC for a 10 day hopper it is currently listed at $555.46. WDW gate price is $645.67. 

If I want to upgrade to an annual once I get there. The price is $1195.00 BUT my dd will get a $100 discount on the AP for me. 
My current ticket will "count" as $645.67 towards AP?

So I will spend another $449.33 for AP? ($1195-$645.67-$100)? 
Actual OOP will be $1004.79?

Does that sound right? 

Can  I use Disney gift cards for the $449.33? 

Thanks for your help & hopefully this makes sense. I have never had an AP, but am planning on at least 15 days while she is there, so financially I think it makes sense. 
She will get free tickets, but I know we have loads of other friends & family that will want them.


----------



## Robo

scrappinmom said:


> Hi all - I am hoping I can formulate my question here so that it makes sense.
> 
> ok - My daughter will be doing the DCP beginning in June. Now I know she gets "X" number of free tickets based on her hours worked & all that...But I am looking at going before she will have enough hours to get any.
> 
> So my question...If I purchase a ticket from say UC for a 10 day hopper it is currently listed at $555.46. WDW gate price is $645.67.
> 
> If I want to upgrade to an annual once I get there. The price is $1195.00 BUT my dd will get a $100 discount on the AP for me.
> My current ticket will "count" as $645.67 towards AP?
> 
> So I will spend another $449.33 for AP? ($1195-$645.67-$100)?
> Actual OOP will be $1004.79?
> 
> 1. Does that sound right?
> 
> 2. Can  I use Disney gift cards for the $449.33?
> 
> Thanks for your help & hopefully this makes sense. I have never had an AP, but am planning on at least 15 days while she is there, so financially I think it makes sense.
> She will get free tickets, but I know we have loads of other friends & family that will want them.


1. Yes (if they allow you to upgrade to the discounted AP.)
2. Yes.


----------



## tarak

I have a question about the use of discounted military tickets - not the military salute.  These are passes I just got from the army post near us.  I added the passes to MDE yesterday and assumed the expiration date was 12/31/20.  It is showing 12/31/30 instead.  I realize I can call Disney, sit on hold for eons, and get an answer that may or may not be correct, but I thought I’d ask here first.  I believe the last time I bought tickets that expired at the end of the year, the app stated as much.  I also realize this could just be a glitch. But if for some reason the discounted tickets I bought don’t expire for a while, I might just pick up a few more.


----------



## Robo

tarak said:


> I also realize this could just be a glitch.


That's a good assumption.
What you bought are "regular tickets" just sold at a discount via the military.
"Regular tickets" don't expire in 2030.


----------



## tarak

Robo said:


> That's a good assumption.
> What you bought are "regular tickets" just sold at a discount via the military.
> "Regular tickets" don't expire in 2030.


I assumed when I bought the tickets They would expire end of this year, so it’s not like I’m out anything.  Now I just have to decide whether to keep holding on to the 5 day pass I bought back in 2013 or upgrade it to an AP.


----------



## FoodieFriend

tarak said:


> I have a question about the use of discounted military tickets - not the military salute.  These are passes I just got from the army post near us.  I added the passes to MDE yesterday and assumed the expiration date was 12/31/20.  It is showing 12/31/30 instead.  I realize I can call Disney, sit on hold for eons, and get an answer that may or may not be correct, but I thought I’d ask here first.  I believe the last time I bought tickets that expired at the end of the year, the app stated as much.  I also realize this could just be a glitch. But if for some reason the discounted tickets I bought don’t expire for a while, I might just pick up a few more.



Fyi, in August 2019 I was told by the MWR/ITT office that tickets for WDW (not the military salute ones) have 'NO EXPIRATION DATE'. When the workers told me that, I couldn't believe it as I had never heard of that being possible. I haven't purchased tickets for WDW because I don't need them until 2021 & I was terrified that if I bought them too early & the info given by the office workers was incorrect, I would be stuck with tickets that expired before I needed them. Your experience may have proven them CORRECT that the tickets have no expiration date. 

Any previous experience with buying MWR/ITT tickets (2015-2018) had my tickets expiring by Dec of the year I purchased them. If the no expiration date thing is real, I better jump on buying those tickets before another price hike!!!

If anyone else has seen the same thing, please post about it!! Thank you @tarak for posting your experience!


----------



## tarak

FoodieFriend said:


> Fyi, in August 2019 I was told by the MWR/ITT office that tickets for WDW (not the military salute ones) have 'NO EXPIRATION DATE'. When the workers told me that, I couldn't believe it as I had never heard of that being possible. I haven't purchased tickets for WDW because I don't need them until 2021 & I was terrified that if I bought them too early & the info given by the office workers was incorrect, I would be stuck with tickets that expired before I needed them. Your experience may have proven them CORRECT that the tickets have no expiration date.
> 
> Any previous experience with buying MWR/ITT tickets (2015-2018) had my tickets expiring by Dec of the year I purchased them. If the no expiration date thing is real, I better jump on buying those tickets before another price hike!!!
> 
> If anyone else has seen the same thing, please post about it!! Thank you @tarak for posting your experience!


Hm.  Maybe I'll call tomorrow and see if Disney can confirm or deny.


----------



## masupo

I purchased a 5 day Park hopper from UT after the recent price increase, but while UT still had old stock at the old prices. 

I then had to change the dates of my trip. I contacted UT and they said I had to change the ticket dates in MDE. I updated the ticket in the app for $35 - I thought it was worth it because I wanted to change my fastpasses.

I'm thinking of upgrading to an AP while I'm there & I was hoping to price bridge. My question is - by changing the dates online, is this now considered a ticket purchased directly from Disney, which does not qualify for price bridging?

Between that and not being able to determine the actual value of my ticket since it was old stock, I feel like I'm failing bridging 101 lol.


----------



## Robo

masupo said:


> I purchased a 5 day Park hopper from UT after the recent price increase, but while UT still had old stock at the old prices.
> 
> I then had to change the dates of my trip. I contacted UT and they said I had to change the ticket dates in MDE. I updated the ticket in the app for $35 - I thought it was worth it because I wanted to change my fastpasses.
> 
> I'm thinking of upgrading to an AP while I'm there & I was hoping to price bridge.
> 1. My question is - by changing the dates online, is this now considered a ticket purchased directly from Disney, which does not qualify for price bridging?
> 
> 2. Between that and not being able to determine the actual value of my ticket since it was old stock, I feel like I'm failing bridging 101 lol.


1. I don't think so. (But, maybe.) 
2. I'm sorry to say that I'm right there with you.


----------



## masupo

Robo said:


> 1. I don't think so. (But, maybe.)
> 2. I'm sorry to say that I'm right there with you.



Thanks, Robo.  I would've been fine, but I was traveling with a friend who was going to a conference. The conference was canceled, and I lost my free room at BC. I found a great rate at POFQ on Hotwire, but for a few days later. 

Curse you, Coronavirus!

If I do decide to upgrade to AP while I'm there, I'll update with the outcome.


----------



## abbyandangel

I have an AP that expires 5 days into my 10 day trip.  I have a 5 day ticket to cover the last 5 days.   I have a 14 day reservation at the B resort.  Yesterday I was only able to make  7 days of FP.   I called IT and they made the last 3 days of FP but I can’t modify them.  Anyone have advice on how I might get this fixed.  If park hours change or anything else comes up that would make me want to adjust my plans I am stuck.  I am really frustrated because I specifically planned a long trip for flexibility.  I actually spoke to IT 4 times yesterday.  They did not have an answer so I am hoping someone here can help.  Thanks


----------



## florep1

Hi all. We have an upcoming trip in a couple of weeks and don’t plan on cancelling but are considering a resort only trip. My concern is, a few of our people bought the 4 day magic ticket which expires in September. Has anyone heard any possibilities that they may extend the expiration date due to the WHO now considering it a pandemic?  If not, we could always trade it in for a four day non hopper ticket and just pay the difference. Thanks


----------



## Robo

florep1 said:


> 1. Has anyone heard any possibilities that they may extend the expiration date due to the WHO now considering it a pandemic?  If not,
> 2. we could always trade it in for a four day non hopper ticket and just pay the difference. Thanks


1. They could decide to do anything. 
2. Yes. That's not much different than what you could do by just letting your current tickets expire, unused.
Expired WDW tickets retain their original cost/value that can be used to help pay for new tickets at such time as a guest eventually does make a WDW trip.


----------



## SamFaniam

Robo said:


> Expired WDW tickets retain their original cost/value that can be used to help pay for new tickets at such time as a guest eventually does make a WDW trip.



our trip starts tomorrow. We are still hoping to go, but obviously things may change. We have dated tickets, that are separate from our resort reservation. If we are able to use a couple of days, but not the remaining ones does that dated ticket retain any value?


----------



## Robo

SamFaniam said:


> If we are able to use a couple of days, but not the remaining ones does that dated ticket retain any value?


Under "normal" conditions, no.
But, if there are extenuating circumstances due to health quarantine, there MIGHT be some special consideration.


----------



## SamFaniam

Robo said:


> Under "normal" conditions, no.
> But, if there are extenuating circumstances due to health quarantine, there MIGHT be some special consideration.



Thanks, but if we don’t use them at all, then they do retain value? It would be more expensive, but it might make more sense to just buy a one day ticket day by day to see what happens.


----------



## Robo

SamFaniam said:


> 1. if we don’t use them at all, then they do retain value?
> 2. It would be more expensive, but it might make more sense to just buy a one day ticket day by day to see what happens.


1. Yes.
2. You could.
Just know that there would be a factor of diminishing returns if you had a longer stay.
Do the math.


----------



## SamFaniam

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. You could.
> Just know that there would be a factor of diminishing returns if you had a longer stay.
> Do the math.



thanks, I really appreciate your expertise on this. uncharted territory…


----------



## Thecouch

i have a 14 day 2020 ticket bought from a 3rd party seller UK seller  . i was going 15th april . if i cancel my fastpasses can i use that ticket later on this year .
I saw people say you can use unused value against new tickets . will I be able to use it next year ticket if i can make it this year
are they only able to be used against disney world tickets or can i use the value against disneyland tickets later this year ?


----------



## Robo

Thecouch said:


> i have a 14 day 2020 ticket bought from a 3rd party seller UK seller  . i was going 15th april .
> 1. if i cancel my fastpasses can i use that ticket later on this year .
> 2. I saw people say you can use unused value against new tickets .
> 3. will I be able to use it next year ticket if i can make it this year
> 4. are they only able to be used against disney world tickets
> 5. or can i use the value against disneyland tickets later this year ?


1. Does your ticket have an expiration date?
(Whether or not you cancel your FPs doesn't figure into this, but it would be nice of you to do so.)
2. Yes. At least for regular USA tickets.  (I don't know anything specifically about the European tickets.)
3. You can't use an expired ticket. (Only you can tell us if your ticket will expire before your delayed trip.)
4. I don't know anything specifically about the European tickets.
5. Unlikely, but again,  I don't know anything specifically about the European tickets.
But, you should CALL DISNEY and ask about what they suggest regarding your plans.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## disneyfan150

We scheduled a short July trip. If the parks are open, I am considering adding a day.

We already bought the 4 Park Magic Ticket via UT, linked it to MDE, and have a 3 night stay booked at Pop.

If we added a night to Pop and bought a one day ticket, how would that affect the 60 day FP booking?


----------



## Robo

disneyfan150 said:


> We scheduled a short July trip. If the parks are open, I am considering adding a day.
> 
> We already bought the 4 Park Magic Ticket via UT, linked it to MDE, and have a 3 night stay booked at Pop.
> 
> If we added a night to Pop and
> 1. bought a one day ticket,
> 2. how would that affect the 60 day FP booking?


2. *IF you added the extra day (resort and ticket) at the END of your current trip:*
It would not at all affect your FP booking at all, except you would be able to book that additional day's FPs.

2. *IF you added the extra day's ticket AND added your extra day at the Pop on the day before your current check-in date:*
You would be able to book your FPs 60 days before that _new_ check-in date (one day before your current FP booking date.)

1. Another option would be to UPGRADE your current ticket to a FIVE DAY ticket.
(You would deduct the full price you paid for your 4 Park Magic Ticket from the cost of the new 5-day ticket.)


----------



## MMSM

I know this is probably a stupid question.  I have a 2 day park hopper option plus ticket for first week in April. If I want to switch to use the tickets in June the same tickets are about $100 cheaper. Do you think they will give this as a credit on a gift card? I’ve already lost money on rescheduled DVC rented points as this is a cheaper time as well.


----------



## Robo

MMSM said:


> I know this is probably a stupid question.  I have a 2 day park hopper option plus ticket for first week in April. If I want to switch to use the tickets in June the same tickets are about $100 cheaper. Do you think they will give this as a credit on a gift card? I’ve already lost money on rescheduled DVC rented points as this is a cheaper time as well.


"Normally," no, and that situation is expressly addressed in the official ticket rules.

However, under these unprecedented circumstances, we just don't know.
It never hurts to call and "ask nicely" for what you'd like.

And, I would not call for at least two weeks (more would be better.)
Give the CMs some time to handle the most pressing guest issues... 
and Disney time to formulate revised policies.


----------



## jjwags23

I'm sorry if this is a dumb question but Can I upgrade a used ticket (Feb 2020)  to an annual pass?


----------



## lanejudy

jjwags23 said:


> I'm sorry if this is a dumb question but Can I upgrade a used ticket (Feb 2020)  to an annual pass?


No.  A ticket must still have valid entitlements on it to be upgraded, and all upgrades must be done within 14 days of first use.  Sorry.


----------



## vinotinto

abbyandangel said:


> I have an AP that expires 5 days into my 10 day trip.  I have a 5 day ticket to cover the last 5 days.   I have a 14 day reservation at the B resort.  Yesterday I was only able to make  7 days of FP.   I called IT and they made the last 3 days of FP but I can’t modify them.  Anyone have advice on how I might get this fixed.  If park hours change or anything else comes up that would make me want to adjust my plans I am stuck.  I am really frustrated because I specifically planned a long trip for flexibility.  I actually spoke to IT 4 times yesterday.  They did not have an answer so I am hoping someone here can help.  Thanks



I answered your other thread, but figured I should also post this here.

Passholders are allowed 7 days of FPs at a time. However, if you are staying in a *Disney-owned resort*, you can have length-of-stay FPs, as long as every FP day is associated with an onsite stay.

While Disney Springs resorts have some of the benefits that the Disney-owned resorts have (such as 60-day FP window), they do not get the length-of-stay benefit for AP holders that the Disney-owned resorts receive.

If you received 3 additional FP days, then, you got a HUGE pixie dust.

Here is the official FAQ from Disney that spells this out:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/passholders/reserving-fast-pass-plus/
Annual Passholders can make FastPass+ selections up to 30 days in advance. Secure up to 3 FastPass+ selections for one park per day, *for up to 7 days*. If plans change, it’s easy to update or cancel your selections, subject to availability.

*Passholders with reservations at a Walt Disney World Resort hotel can start making FastPass+ selections as early as 60 days prior to the check-in date―and can secure FastPass+ selections for the length of stay or up to 7 days*. Please note that if your length of stay is longer than two weeks, FastPass+ selections can be made for up to 14 days.


----------



## mscann311

If I had date based tickets  (ex June) for 5day with hopper and I want to change to Dec can I change to fewer days (ex 4 days) or remove hopper as long as I’m not expecting a refund (which I wouldn’t bc my Dec dates  would be more expensive already) or am I only allowed to change my June 5day hopper to another date 5 day hopper?  Asking bc my rescheduled trip will likely be for fewer days   Thanks


----------



## Robo

mscann311 said:


> If I had date based tickets  (ex June) for 5day with hopper and I want to change to Dec can I change to fewer days (ex 4 days) or remove hopper as long as I’m not expecting a refund (which I wouldn’t bc my Dec dates  would be more expensive already) or am I only allowed to change my June 5day hopper to another date 5 day hopper?  Asking bc my rescheduled trip will likely be for fewer days   Thanks


I would call Disney and "ask nicely."
(Not yet. Give the current situation time to "settle" a bit before you make your request.)
With the recent unprecedented closures, I expect many accommodations will be made.


----------



## SpaceMountainRanger

Sorry if this has been addressed before I was reading as much as I could, but there is a lot of info.  This thread is impressive for sure.

What I'm wondering:

Lets say I buy 2 4-day tickets for September.  I plan to save up to be able to upgrade those to AP(DVC Gold pass) when I arrive.  Can I only upgrade those tickets to the AP on the dates the tickets are valid for?  Or could I make a trip in June and apply the cost of those (september)tickets to the cost of the AP?

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Robo

SpaceMountainRanger said:


> Sorry if this has been addressed before I was reading as much as I could, but there is a lot of info.  This thread is impressive for sure.
> 
> What I'm wondering:
> 
> Lets say I buy 2 4-day tickets for September.  I plan to save up to be able to upgrade those to AP(DVC Gold pass) when I arrive.
> 1. Can I only upgrade those tickets to the AP on the dates the tickets are valid for?
> 2. Or could I make a trip in June and apply the cost of those (september)tickets to the cost of the AP?
> 3. Hope that makes sense.


1. Sorta. It would be a no-brainer to do it that way.
2. I don't see why you'd want to do that. Why not just wait until the June trip and simply buy the APs 
then?
3. See #2.


----------



## lanejudy

June 2020 before a September 2020 trip?  Probably.  You may be able to do it online.  I’m not sure what you hope to gain unless you may do a quick summer trip.

Or June 2021 _after_ a September 2020 trip? Nope.  Tickets must still be active (not fully used) and be upgraded within 14 days of first use.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## SpaceMountainRanger

Robo said:


> 1. Sorta. It would be a no-brainer to do it that way.
> 2. I don't see why you'd want to do that. Why not just wait until the June trip and simply buy the APs
> then?
> 3. See #2.



Mostly the reason for doing it this way is a way to control myself.  If I've already spent the money then I can't blow it on some other Disney thing I may or may not need.  Practicing self control seems to be the smart option here though.  Thanks!


----------



## SpaceMountainRanger

lanejudy said:


> June 2020 before a September 2020 trip?  Probably.  You may be able to do it online.  I’m not sure what you hope to gain unless you may do a quick summer trip.
> 
> Or June 2021 _after_ a September 2020 trip? Nope.  Tickets must still be active (not fully used) and be upgraded within 14 days of first use.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!




I was asking for a June 2020 trip.  Not looking to gain anything like a cheaper ticket or anything like that.  Just wasn't sure if the new date-locked tickets allowed you to upgrade to an AP if you end up making a trip sooner than the original plan.


----------



## Robo

SpaceMountainRanger said:


> I was asking for a June 2020 trip.  Not looking to gain anything like a cheaper ticket or anything like that.  *Just wasn't sure if the new date-locked tickets allowed you to upgrade to an AP if you end up making a trip sooner than the original plan.*


You should be able to do so.
What you would actually be doing is (in effect) "trading in" the value of your unused tickets (before they become active.)


----------



## CarolynFH

SpaceMountainRanger said:


> I was asking for a June 2020 trip.  Not looking to gain anything like a cheaper ticket or anything like that.  Just wasn't sure if the new date-locked tickets allowed you to upgrade to an AP if you end up making a trip sooner than the original plan.


It's certainly a way to budget, too, and is sort of a payment plan, if the date-based tickets are less expensive than the Gold AP.  Instead of paying $$ for the Gold AP, pay $ for the date-based tickets and then later another $ for the difference between that and the Gold AP.


----------



## ldo

If I book a package to start 8/9 with 2 day tickets, can I pick them up on 8/2 to apply them to annual passes? Do I need to go to that hotel or just to any guest services?


----------



## Robo

CarolynFH said:


> It's certainly a way to budget, too, and is sort of a payment plan, if the date-based tickets are less expensive than the Gold AP.  Instead of paying $$ for the Gold AP, pay $ for the date-based tickets and then later another $ for the difference between that and the Gold AP.


However, we might want to take a lesson from the recent events.
Paying well in advance (even partially) for something like this can cause some greater difficulties if
"other things" (your end or their end) come into play before your dates.

A more secure way for you to save (but still retain access to) your money is to put it in the bank
until near the latest you need to buy tickets or APs.


----------



## Robo

ldo said:


> If I book a package to start 8/9 with 2 day tickets,
> 1. can I pick them up on 8/2 to apply them to annual passes?
> 2. Do I need to go to that hotel or just to any guest services?


1. No NEED to "pick up" anything.
2. Go to any Guest Relations and ask to upgrade your (as yet, unused) tickets.
The tickets will be in your MDX account files.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

If I do the FD for folks rescheduling, I will have 2 one park per day 2 day tickets (one for me and one for DH) along with 2 one park per day 1 day tickets that I had already purchased that are currently connected to DH in MDE.

Can I apply those extra tickets I underlined above to my AP renewal?


----------



## Robo

zebrastreyepz said:


> 2 one park per day 1 day tickets that I had already purchased that are currently connected to DH in MDE.
> 
> Can I apply those extra tickets I underlined above to my AP renewal?


Yes.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Thank you so much. There was a 15 minute wait to get the info on the phone and I said I would check in this awesome group and they would help me so that I didn't tie up the phone lines.

The CM was awesome...she just didn't know the answer to this particular question.


----------



## khmoorefield

Hope this is right the place to ask this, we're eligible for the FD offer, but we already have our tickets from a third-party.  I haven't called yet as I don't want to tie up the lines if someone here can answer my question.  Would we just need to buy a 2-day ticket from Disney to create our FD package?  Would it be a full-price 2-day ticket or could we "add" those 2-days for the cheaper add-on rate? I chatted with a CM this morning and she didn't know.


----------



## lanejudy

khmoorefield said:


> Hope this is right the place to ask this, we're eligible for the FD offer, but we already have our tickets from a third-party.  I haven't called yet as I don't want to tie up the lines if someone here can answer my question.  Would we just need to buy a 2-day ticket from Disney to create our FD package?  Would it be a full-price 2-day ticket or could we "add" those 2-days for the cheaper add-on rate? I chatted with a CM this morning and she didn't know.


I assume you would need to include a full ticket in your package, not "adding" days to your current ticket.  _Usually_ for free-dining there is a minimum # of days as well as (I think) hopper, but I haven't read if that is true for this special offer or not.  You can save any ticket you purchase with the package and use as a credit towards a future visit.

ETA:  I just read another post where someone has confirmed the minimum requirement is a 2-day ticket.

Enjoy your rescheduled vacation!


----------



## siren0119

khmoorefield said:


> Hope this is right the place to ask this, we're eligible for the FD offer, but we already have our tickets from a third-party.  I haven't called yet as I don't want to tie up the lines if someone here can answer my question.  Would we just need to buy a 2-day ticket from Disney to create our FD package?  Would it be a full-price 2-day ticket or could we "add" those 2-days for the cheaper add-on rate? I chatted with a CM this morning and she didn't know.



You would very likely have to purchase the 2 day ticket as part of the package rather than upgrading your existing ticket to a longer ticket.


----------



## Robo

khmoorefield said:


> -Would we just need to buy a 2-day ticket from Disney to create our FD package?  Would it be a full-price 2-day ticket or could we "add" those 2-days for the cheaper add-on rate? I chatted with a CM this morning and she didn't know.





lanejudy said:


> I assume you would need to include a full ticket in your package, not "adding" days to your current ticket...


Yes.
New ticket bought as part of the package.

But, more to the point...
Even if you could do so, why would you even want to "extend" your current ticket by adding more days, if you were not going to be at WDW for those added days, anyway?


----------



## KrazeeK120

Let me first apologize if this answer has been posted somewhere. I’ve searched and can’t find an answer to my exact question, but it’s possible I missed it. I, like many of you, am experiencing stress at the moment and not always thinking clearly!

So here’s my situation. I purchased tickets from UCT for use in May. It’s pretty clear that we are going to need to postpone the trip, and my family has been discussing possible timeframes that would work for us. The tickets expire in December 2020. If we choose to postpone the trip until sometime next year, I understand that we cannot use these tickets, but they retain their value toward purchase of new tickets. My question is, can this be accomplished online or over the phone? I would prefer not to have to wait to do it in person because I would want to book FP+ in advance. We are weighing a lot of pros and cons with regards to rescheduling, and knowing the answer to this question would help me out a lot.


----------



## lanejudy

KrazeeK120 said:


> My question is, can this be accomplished online or over the phone?



I think you will be able to push them out to new dates online (or by phone if MDE is glitchy) as long as you do so before the Dec. expiration date.  Once tickets expire, them seem to "disappear" from view - though WDW is able to see them.  Right now, you can't purchase tickets for 2021, but I expect that to become available this summer when WDW releases 2021 rates, and it should definitely be available before your tickets expire.  You will need to pay any additional cost based on your new dates.

Sorry your plans were impacted; enjoy your rescheduled vacation!


----------



## HuskieJohn

Not sure if there is a CoViD ticket thread but have a question...

Right now I have a 1 person 5 day ticket and a 7 person 6 day ticket for June 19th - 26th & 28th.  If the parks are closed for those dates as far as I understand it the tickets are automatically good until Dec 15th 2020. These were purchased from UT.

Assuming we cannot go any alternate time in 2020 would I get a credit of the face value of the tickets so that I could buy DIFFERENT day/person combination of tickets...say 9 or 6 people 4 day park hopper and then just pay the difference in cash value?....OR would I not be able to downgrade the ticket days or number of people?


----------



## siren0119

HuskieJohn said:


> Not sure if there is a CoViD ticket thread but have a question...
> 
> Right now I have a 1 person 5 day ticket and a 7 person 6 day ticket for June 19th - 26th & 28th.  If the parks are closed for those dates as far as I understand it the tickets are automatically good until Dec 15th 2020. These were purchased from UT.
> 
> Assuming we cannot go any alternate time in 2020 would I get a credit of the face value of the tickets so that I could buy DIFFERENT day/person combination of tickets...say 9 or 6 people 4 day park hopper and then just pay the difference in cash value?....OR would I not be able to downgrade the ticket days or number of people?



You can't combine value of tickets when changing them (so like, you can't combine 8 tickets and apply the value to 9 new tickets) - it's a 1:1 conversion, one old ticket to one new ticket.  there's no such thing as multi-person tickets, so you basically have 8 total tickets - one 5 day ticket and seven 6 day tickets. You can apply the value of each one of those tickets to a new ticket if they expire unused. If the new ticket is cheaper than the old ticket, you won't get a refund. If the new ticket is more expensive than the old ticket, you pay the difference between the value of the old ticket and the current cost of the new tickets.


----------



## lanejudy

HuskieJohn said:


> Assuming we cannot go any alternate time in 2020 would I get a credit of the face value of the tickets so that I could buy DIFFERENT day/person combination of tickets...say 9 or 6 people 4 day park hopper and then just pay the difference in cash value?....OR would I not be able to downgrade the ticket days or number of people?



So, just to clarify -- you have eight (8) individual tickets.  One (1) is a 5-day ticket and seven (7) are 6-day tickets. 

In general:  unused but expired tickets retain value towards "upgrade" to a new ticket -- "upgrade" defined as any ticket costing more.  You will need to pay the difference for the new ticket.  WDW will not issue a refund if your credit is more than the cost of the new (cheaper) tickets.  Upgrading or crediting is a 1:1 transaction - 1 ticket or credit towards 1 new ticket.

I understand UT has been refunding tickets for amount paid minus a 5% restocking fee.  You should contact UT to confirm, but I believe you would need to return ALL 8 tickets.  You could then purchase new based on your new dates and length of trip. 

OR you can hold the WDW credit.  Each individual ticket will retain that value for use at a future time (that value is higher than what you paid UT).  They can all be used on the same future trip, or on multiple trips.  You should be able to change them by calling WDW, even if the tickets "disappear" from MDE after expiration (before expiration you should be able to make the change yourself in MDE).

Whether to get a refund and repurchase later or simply hold the credit is really a personal choice dependent on your financial situation.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## HuskieJohn

So if I understand you two...after my 6/19/20 tickets expires on 12/16/20 that ticket will basically be a credit of the 6/19/20 WDW cost for each separate per person ticket.

Then come next year (or later) I can use that credit towards the purchase of a 4 day park hopper...at this point I am not worried if it is more or less money and more so trying to figure out how to stay 1 less night at the resort because of the price increase.


----------



## Robo

HuskieJohn said:


> So if I understand you two...after my 6/19/20 tickets expires on 12/16/20 that ticket will basically be a credit of the 6/19/20 WDW cost for each separate per person ticket.


Yup.


----------



## SpaceMountainRanger

Going on a trip on 9/4/20.  Bought 4 day tickets(FP day is 7/6). 

Now I see this free dining package and thinking of taking a small trip in August 2020. I'm thinking I will buy the package (to get free dining) and then upgrade all my unused tickets into an AP once I arrive.  It shouldn't be much more $$ at that point with so many unused tickets.

My concern then is about my FP selections for the September trip.  When my tickets for September are used to upgrade to AP do I lose those AP selections?  Sorry if this isn't the right spot for this question.


----------



## lanejudy

SpaceMountainRanger said:


> Going on a trip on 9/4/20.  Bought 4 day tickets(FP day is 7/6).
> 
> Now I see this free dining package and thinking of taking a small trip in August 2020. I'm thinking I will buy the package (to get free dining) and then upgrade all my unused tickets into an AP once I arrive.  It shouldn't be much more $$ at that point with so many unused tickets.
> 
> My concern then is about my FP selections for the September trip.  When my tickets for September are used to upgrade to AP do I lose those AP selections?  Sorry if this isn't the right spot for this question.


Are you talking about the special free dining offer or a regular free dining offer?  For the special one, you would need to have a reservation this spring that was impacted by the COVID-19 closure.  It wasn't clear from your post if you had a spring trip that was canceled.

Only 1 ticket can be upgraded to 1 AP.  You cannot combine multiple tickets towards the upgrade.  Maybe I'm mis-understanding, but it sounds like you want to combine more than 1 unused ticket to the AP.

If you upgrade the September ticket to AP, the FP selections will remain.  Or will you upgrade the August tickets to AP?  Either way, you will have 1 set of tickets to hold for future credit.  

Enjoy your vacations!


----------



## ekendall2

Ive searched and searched.  I think I have the right answer.  

If i book a 7 day and 7 night package with park hopper and water park option...I have 11 days to use.  Does that mean I can use after my hotel package stay has ended?

For instance go to the theme parks for 7 days, then do water parks for 4 days after off property?


----------



## Robo

ekendall2 said:


> Ive searched and searched.  I think I have the right answer.
> 
> If i book a 7 day and 7 night package with park hopper and water park option...
> 1. I have 11 days to use.
> 2. Does that mean I can use after my hotel package stay has ended?
> 3. For instance go to the theme parks for 7 days, then do water parks for 4 days after off property?


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.


----------



## ekendall2

Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## maciec

I think I have this right but just need some confirmation.  I have 4 x 1 day park hopper passes and 4 single date passes.  There are 4 of us going.  I would either like 4 x 4 day hopper passes or keep the 4 x 1 day hopper passes and turn the single day passes to a 3 day pass.  Am I right that I cannot combine so that I can make everything into the 4 x 4 day park hopper passes?  My best option is to upgrade the single day passes into a 3 day pass?  Am I over looking anything?  We want to go to the parks 4 days out of the week.


----------



## Robo

maciec said:


> I think I have this right but just need some confirmation.
> I have
> A. 4 x 1 day park hopper passes and
> B. 4 single date passes.  There are 4 of us going.
> C. I would either like 4 x 4 day hopper passes or
> D. keep the 4 x 1 day hopper passes and turn the single day passes to a 3 day pass.
> E.. Am I right that I cannot combine so that I can make everything into the 4 x 4 day park hopper passes?
> F. My best option is to upgrade the single day passes into a 3 day pass?  Am I over looking anything?  We want to go to the parks 4 days out of the week.


You have NOW-
*A. Four: 1-Day Hopper Tickets
B. Four: 1-Day Base Tickets*

You WANT-
*C. Four: 4-Day Hopper Tickets*

D. It is seldom a good plan to USE more than one ticket during a 4-day (or longer) trip.

E. Right. You cannot combine tickets.

F. Better value would be to upgrade your *A. Four: 1-Day Hopper Tickets* into *C. Four: 4-Day Hopper Tickets.*
Then, hold onto the *B. Four: 1-Day Base Tickets *and use their value to help buy new tickets for a future trip(s).

But, since I don't know your actual needs for this trip and possible future trips, you need to do the math for alternate choices.


----------



## karen4546

Hello all, if this has been addressed, please point me in the right direction.

We purchased AP's in December 2018.  We renewed in December of 2019 but only have the "voucher" on our accounts.  

Can I exchange the voucher on my next visit and pay the difference to a "new" annual pass so that I have a new expiration date?


----------



## lanejudy

karen4546 said:


> We purchased AP's in December 2018. We renewed in December of 2019 but only have the "voucher" on our accounts.


Did you officially “renew” (discounted renewal rate)?  Or simply buy new vouchers?  A renewal continues the prior AP and extends the expiration date by exactly 12months.  A voucher cost regular rate at the time purchased and won’t start until activated, and currently an unused voucher can be activated anytime through 2030 with no need to upgrade to current pricing.

Current APs will be automatically extended by the number of days the parks sre closed.  No need to extend a voucher since time wasn’t lost.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## karen4546

lanejudy said:


> Did you officially “renew” (discounted renewal rate)?  Or simply buy new vouchers?  A renewal continues the prior AP and extends the expiration date by exactly 12months.  A voucher cost regular rate at the time purchased and won’t start until activated, and currently an unused voucher can be activated anytime through 2030 with no need to upgrade to current pricing.
> 
> Current APs will be automatically extended by the number of days the parks sre closed.  No need to extend a voucher since time wasn’t lost.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



I renewed in December 2019 as I posted.  My question is can i either cancel that voucher and get a refund or pay the difference between the renewal  to buy a "new" voucher.  My renewal voucher has not been used.  I just won't get the value out of it even if they extend the days since the renewal month is December.  For instance, if they extend my December AP until February, my expiration month is still December and so the extension really isn't useful at all.  But, If my new expiration month is February or whatever length of time they extend then it would be fine.


----------



## karen4546

lanejudy said:


> Did you officially “renew” (discounted renewal rate)?  Or simply buy new vouchers?  A renewal continues the prior AP and extends the expiration date by exactly 12months.  A voucher cost regular rate at the time purchased and won’t start until activated, and currently an unused voucher can be activated anytime through 2030 with no need to upgrade to current pricing.
> 
> Current APs will be automatically extended by the number of days the parks sre closed.  No need to extend a voucher since time wasn’t lost.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


So even though we became AP holders in December auarynd we renewed in December but won't officially use our renewal until the parks open then our new renewal will be the month we first use it?  My daughter renewed in December also and she went on vacation and activated her voucher and her expiration is still December (at the moment)  Should her expiration be January or December?


----------



## lanejudy

karen4546 said:


> So even though we became AP holders in December auarynd we renewed in December but won't officially use our renewal until the parks open then our new renewal will be the month we first use it?


That's why I asked if it was an actual "renewal" or simply a new AP voucher.  A "renewal" with the renewal discount simply continues the prior AP, extending the expiration date out exactly one year regardless of when you use it after renewing.  A new AP voucher at full price won't activate until you use it the first time and is good for 12 months from that date (366 days I believe).



karen4546 said:


> My daughter renewed in December also and she went on vacation and activated her voucher and her expiration is still December (at the moment) Should her expiration be January or December?


WDW has stated they will extend APs by the number of days the parks are closed.  Since the parks have not yet re-opened, this extension has not yet occurred.  At the moment, her AP expires in Dec 2020, but once the parks re-open and WDW updates the APs for the closure, her expiration should be at least Jan/Feb. 2021 (depending on exact expiration date and length of closure).


----------



## zebrastreyepz

I have a 7 day PH as part of a package and a 1 day 1 park ticket bought before COVID brought everything to a halt.

If I want to be in the parks for 8 days, is there a way to know which ticket on my MDE will be used first?


----------



## Robo

zebrastreyepz said:


> I have a 7 day PH as part of a package and a 1 day 1 park ticket bought before COVID brought everything to a halt.
> 
> If I want to be in the parks for 8 days, is there a way to know which ticket on my MDE will be used first?


One way is if your old ticket and your new ticket are both DATE-BASED tickets, only the ticket that is good on your trip dates will actually "work."

Otherwise, BEFORE you go to the first park on your trip, stop by any Guest Relations and have the tickets "prioritized" so that the tickets will be used in the order that you want to use them.


----------



## Sandiz08

Does anyone know if Disney stopped selling individual tickets, outside of a package? I was trying to figure out if I had hit a glitch.


----------



## lanejudy

WDW stopped selling tickets with a start date in April or May 2020.  You should still be able to buy tickets starting in June through December 2020.


----------



## Sandiz08

Thanks, might be a glitch then because I couldn’t pull up July or August on my phone. I’m sure calling would work. One member of our party never purchased a ticket so was checking.


----------



## OKWFan88

I have a 10 day flexible (no start date but has to be used by 12/31/21) park ticket that was purchased for my husband. We have a trip planned in June and if that does happen, if he only uses 5 days out of that 10 day flexible park ticket, does he lose the value on the rest of the days? Or can he use the remaining five days of that ticket on another trip? Can you split it up?


----------



## lanejudy

OKWFan88 said:


> I have a 10 day flexible (no start date but has to be used by 12/31/21) park ticket that was purchased for my husband. We have a trip planned in June and if that does happen, if he only uses 5 days out of that 10 day flexible park ticket, does he lose the value on the rest of the days? Or can he use the remaining five days of that ticket on another trip? Can you split it up?


Generally speaking, no, it cannot be split.  All entitlements expire 14 days after first use.  I don't know if WDW will allow any leniency in light of the current closures and rebookings, you could call to ask. Since the 10-day flex ticket is good until Dec. 2021, I would probably get a shorter 5-day ticket if you go in June and that's all he needs, and save the 10-day flex for another time.


----------



## GillianP1301

I am looking for advice on a potential AP purchase (would be my first).

I am  currently considering changing my planned yearly August trip this year to December. I would plan to also return in Aug 2021. Both trips will have 10 park days. For this reason, I would like to take advantage of an AP. What I am not clear on is can I purchase an AP to activate on my December trip but still leverage it for discounts on things like MVMCP tix and tours?  Part two of my question, is there any advantage or disadvantage to booking the December trip as a package and  then upgrading to an AP when we arrive? Again keeping in mind wanting to leverage the discounts for both trips.


----------



## Robo

GillianP1301 said:


> I am looking for advice on a potential AP purchase (would be my first).
> 
> I am  currently considering changing my planned yearly August trip this year to December. I would plan to also return in Aug 2021. Both trips will have 10 park days.
> 1. For this reason, I would like to take advantage of an AP. What I am not clear on is
> 2. can I purchase an AP to activate on my December trip but still leverage it for discounts on things like MVMCP tix and tours?  Part two of my question,
> 3. is there any advantage or disadvantage to booking the December trip as a package and  then upgrading to an AP when we arrive? Again keeping in mind wanting to leverage the discounts for both trips.


1. Great plan.
2. Yes.
3. Buying a package would allow you to cancel your trip (for some unforeseen reason) and get a full refund on your tickets. I'm not sure, but it _might_ be possible to buy a package with the APs as your "package tickets."


----------



## GillianP1301

Robo said:


> 1. Great plan.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Buying a package would allow you to cancel your trip (for some unforeseen reason) and get a full refund on your tickets. I'm not sure, but it _might_ be possible to buy a package with the APs as your "package tickets."



Thank you for taking the time to respond.

Your last point is a good one. My initial thinking is buy the APs in July (when I would be making the final decision on cancelling August) and then purchase MVMCP tickets and book the tours I want with the discount. However, if we get to July and still no sign of parks opening, then I'm risking buying an AP that I may not even be able to use in December. Do you know if I am able to purchase party tickets, for example, at regular price and then get an AP discount applied after the fact? Of course none of that matters if I actually could have APs as the package tickets. I'm not sure that is possible either, but it's worth the call in to ask.


----------



## lanejudy

You can't book a full "package" with AP tickets.  You can upgrade the package tickets to AP after arrival.  You can use an AP discount for the room, and show the AP within 24 hours of arrival.  You _may_ be able to request a refund (on gift card) for the party ticket and tour discounts.

Another option if you are willing to put out the AP ticket funds now, you could book a "ticketless package" which is room+dining, and buy the AP separately.  That AP voucher will carry-forward until activated, regardless of whether you go in August, December, 2021 or later; AP vouchers currently show expiration as 2030, no additional cost to activate.  I believe you can book discounts with the AP voucher.

Enjoy your vacations!


----------



## CJK

Hi all! Has Disney refunded 1 day tickets? Some friends bought 1 day tickets for March, and the tickets can now be used until December 15th.  However, they won't be going to Disney until next year. I know they can use the tickets towards buying new tickets, but they'd rather just get the refund if that's possible. Any thoughts?


----------



## GillianP1301

lanejudy said:


> You can't book a full "package" with AP tickets.  You can upgrade the package tickets to AP after arrival.  You can use an AP discount for the room, and show the AP within 24 hours of arrival.  You _may_ be able to request a refund (on gift card) for the party ticket and tour discounts.
> 
> Another option if you are willing to put out the AP ticket funds now, you could book a "ticketless package" which is room+dining, and buy the AP separately.  That AP voucher will carry-forward until activated, regardless of whether you go in August, December, 2021 or later; AP vouchers currently show expiration as 2030, no additional cost to activate.  I believe you can book discounts with the AP voucher.
> 
> Enjoy your vacations!



Thanks for this info.

I'm not interested in the dining plan. I would come out ahead paying OOP especially with the AP discount. I'm mostly just trying to make sure I am able to leverage any room discount + any discounts for things like parties, tours and recreation. It is sounding like the guaranteed way to do that is purchase my voucher early before I do those bookings. I wasn't aware of the 2030 expiry, that's good to know as it takes away my concern about potentially not even being able to do a December trip. I also had not read anywhere that I had 24 hours to show the activated APs for the room discount. That certainly helps a lot with the logistics of my arrival day. 

I'm actually getting a bit excited about this possibility and it would make delaying my August trip to December a lot easier to stomach.


----------



## Robo

GillianP1301 said:


> I also had not read anywhere that I had 24 hours to show the activated APs for the room discount. That certainly helps a lot with the logistics of my arrival day.


There is likely no need to "show" anything (such as an activated AP) to the resort desk CMs.
With the advent of MyDIsneyExperience, your ticket/AP purchases are available in your files to any WDW "authority" to see, if needed.
And, these days, with on-line check-in, most guests don't ever need to stop at the resort desk during their trip.


----------



## gottalovepluto

CJK said:


> Hi all! Has Disney refunded 1 day tickets? Some friends bought 1 day tickets for March, and the tickets can now be used until December 15th.  However, they won't be going to Disney until next year. I know they can use the tickets towards buying new tickets, but they'd rather just get the refund if that's possible. Any thoughts?


They will have to call and take it up with Disney. I think there were one or two people saying they got a refund but the vast majority who want one are spitting mad saying Disney is holding firm on their no-refund policy.


----------



## Llama mama

I have  a room only reservation booked. I will be adding 9 day hoppers via the website or app from Disney. Will that convert my reservation to a package?


----------



## lanejudy

Llama mama said:


> I have  a room only reservation booked. I will be adding 9 day hoppers via the website or app from Disney. Will that convert my reservation to a package?


No.  You will still have a room-only reservation, plus tickets purchased separately.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Llama mama

lanejudy said:


> No.  You will still have a room-only reservation, plus tickets purchased separately.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


If I call to add the tickets can they covert my room only reservation to a package and still keep my room only  discount?


----------



## Robo

Llama mama said:


> If I call to add the tickets can they covert my room only reservation to a package and still keep my room only  discount?


What is it that you want to accomplish by making this a "room and tickets" package?


----------



## Llama mama

Robo said:


> What is it that you want to accomplish by making this a "room and tickets" package?


I had read by purchasing the tickets separately they were non refundable. Not sure if that’s correct or not. So what I chose was a Split stay of 6 nights with 9 day hoppers at YC. Then a room only at BC CL for the remaining two nights. So we can utilize 3 days of CL.
Hopefully , I can book all 9 days of fastpasses at first resort opening.  Also I know for sure now my first part of trip booking of the package is refundable including  the tickets .


----------



## TNBishop

I currently have a set of 8 day Canadian resident tickets that would've been used in April. Our vacation got rebooked for end of year for a longer hotel stay. When attempting to upgrade to 10 day tickets, the Disney Agent said I couldn't do that until at the parks. Is this correct? And if so, does that mean I can only book 8 days of fast passes at the 60 day window? We have a split stay at Boardwalk/Polynesian DVC for two weeks.


----------



## Robo

TNBishop said:


> I currently have a set of 8 day Canadian resident tickets that would've been used in April. Our vacation got rebooked for end of year for a longer hotel stay.
> When attempting to upgrade to 10 day tickets,
> the Disney Agent said I couldn't do that until at the parks.
> 1. Is this correct?
> 2. And if so, does that mean I can only book 8 days of fast passes at the 60 day window?


1. Maybe. (Who can say what is "normal" anymore?)
I think we may find that things/rules will be kind of "fluid" as WDW begins to (we hope) reopen.
2. Yes.
However, have YOU tried to do the upgrade, yourself, in your MDE account?


----------



## WhitneyMB

Sandiz08 said:


> Does anyone know if Disney stopped selling individual tickets, outside of a package? I was trying to figure out if I had hit a glitch.




I also was trying to price out tickets as we were considering having our older son join us now that our trip has moved to October. The WDW website will not let me price or purchase tickets unless they are part of a package.

Are they trying to limit the number of tickets being sold?


----------



## Sandiz08

WhitneyMB said:


> I also was trying to price out tickets as we were considering having our older son join us now that our trip has moved to October. The WDW website will not let me price or purchase tickets unless they are part of a package.
> 
> Are they trying to limit the number of tickets being sold?


I think so. I couldn’t get anything to open the other day for a family member, but it is not fastpass time yet so I was going to wait to call.


----------



## Robo

WhitneyMB said:


> I also was trying to price out tickets as we were considering having our older son join us now that our trip has moved to October. The WDW website will not let me price or purchase tickets unless they are part of a package.
> 
> Are they trying to limit the number of tickets being sold?





Sandiz08 said:


> I think so. I couldn’t get anything to open the other day for a family member, but it is not fastpass time yet so I was going to wait to call.



Maybe it's the dates that are the problem.
I checked on buying tickets (for mid-September)  last night (for another poster) and again, just now, for this discussion.

Looks like I can choose to purchase stand-alone tickets from the regular Disney site.
Below is a screen-grab of what I was able to choose (just as an example.)
I even clicked through to the Checkout page, which also came up as normal.


----------



## Sandiz08

Robo said:


> Maybe it's the dates that are the problem.
> I checked on buying tickets (for mid-September)  last night (for another poster) and again, just now, for this discussion.
> 
> Looks like I can choose to purchase stand-alone tickets from the regular Disney site.
> Below is a screen-grab of what I was able to choose (just as an example.)
> I even clicked through to the Checkout page, which also came up as normal.
> 
> 
> View attachment 489623


I was trying for July. I have a MacBook, when I go to the calendars I can’t select a date for July or August. I’ll try September


----------



## Sandiz08

I tried from my phone, it’s also could be a glitch or safari, I just tried for September and all dates on the calendar are greyed out.


----------



## Llama mama

I can get July from my phone . Weird


----------



## Sandiz08

Llama mama said:


> I can get July from my phone . Weird


Thanks, at least I know there are tickets  available.


----------



## Sandiz08

I figured it out. The app is the only thing working for me. The website doesn’t pull them up on pc or phone.


----------



## Robo

Sandiz08 said:


> I was trying for July. *I have a MacBook*, when I go to the calendars I can’t select a date for July or August. I’ll try September





Sandiz08 said:


> I figured it out. The app is the only thing working for me. The website doesn’t pull them up on pc or phone.



Just to add to the confusion, *I am using a MacBook and the website *and everything works.
I am using the *Chrome* browser. Did you try that?


----------



## Sandiz08

Ha no I’m using safari.


----------



## Robo

Sandiz08 said:


> Ha no I’m using safari.


I like to use Safari, but I often use *Google Chrome* for Mac.
(You can download it for free and try it.)
It helps to have multiple browsers at the ready if you have trouble with some sites.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I'm having trouble finding a recent-ish answer to this very specific situation. Maybe someone here can help from experience?

I qualify for armed forces salute tickets. I currently have two unused 2 day (non-hopper) tickets (standard not military). Is it possible to upgrade these tickets to AFS salute tickets (I would pay the difference I know)? I need 4 days of tickets, not two.

Then, if it is possible, can I then use (link to her account) one of these tickets for the family member who will accompany me?

**edit: the tickets were purchased directly from Disney online.


----------



## Robo

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm having trouble finding a recent-ish answer to this very specific situation. Maybe someone here can help from experience?
> 
> I qualify for armed forces salute tickets. I currently have two unused 2 day (non-hopper) tickets (standard not military).
> 
> 1. Is it possible to upgrade these tickets to AFS salute tickets (I would pay the difference I know)? I need 4 days of tickets, not two.
> 
> Then,
> 2. if it is possible, can I then use (link to her account) one of these tickets for the family member who will accompany me?
> 
> **edit: the tickets were purchased directly from Disney online.


1. I don't know, but I have never heard of anyone being able to do so.
You can ask Disney.
(Or, try calling the *Shades of Green* resort at WDW.)
2. If it is possible, then yes.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Have a trip planned for early December and I have 5-day Canadian Rate Flex tickets that I purchased with air miles rewards program.  I already have them linked in MDE. 

Can I get call and get WDW to them de-linked from MDE?

Air Miles Reps say if they are not linked I can mail them back and get my air miles back.


----------



## Robo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Can I get call and get WDW to them de-linked from MDE?


You can certainly ask.
Regular "rules" are in a state of flux, so what is "customary" may or may not apply.


----------



## disneydoc2007

Hi! If I have child tickets and am going to rebook my trip, but my child will be aging out before we rebook (will turn 10), what do I do? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

disneydoc2007 said:


> Hi! If I have child tickets and am going to rebook my trip, but my child will be aging out before we rebook (will turn 10), what do I do? Thanks!


You can book FPs using the child's ticket in your MDX account, then upgrade that ticket to adult level after you arrive.


----------



## disneydoc2007

Robo said:


> You can book FPs using the child's ticket in your MDX account, then upgrade that ticket to adult level after you arrive.



Thanks! Any reason to not do it ahead of time, though? Won't this save time when I'm in the parks?


----------



## Robo

disneydoc2007 said:


> Thanks! Any reason to not do it ahead of time, though? Won't this save time when I'm in the parks?


I don't know how easy it would be to try to upgrade in advance.
You can try to call.

I'd not expect the upgrade to take much time in-person, anyway.
Just a matter of when you want to do it.


----------



## n2mm

I know all the rules are changed now, but I am wondering about my AP renewal. I had planned to renew my AP in April, but that trip was canceled and now my late May trip is canceled.  I bought the gold pass renewal late February. Can I just convert it to a new AP Or get a refund given this closure.  Obviously I’m not going to renew my ap that expires April 28 (even if it gets extended by 2 months which would make it late June) if we don’t get to return until 2021.  Any insight would be great.....also do I call AP office or DVC since it was purchased through DVC


----------



## garada3

Hoping someone here can help me answer a few questions.

I purchased tickets from an authorized third party seller back in January. The hard tickets arrived in attached to a Disney Destinations, LLC paper with email, phone and address all belonging to WDW resort ticketing.  There is not one mention of the third party on the ticket paperwork.

Once I link them to MDE, I understand that I will be able to adjust the dates if needed and just pay costs associated with a different set of use dates.

Is that standard for third party tickets to appear as if they are directly from Disney?

Is there a limit to how many times I can change the dates on the tickets? Specifically, if I change them now to be valid later this year, can I change them again nearer the end of the year for a date in 2021?

Do I have to change the dates prior to the original use date or can I let them "expire" and reset the dates once we know when we are traveling again (not until Summer 2021 at the earliest)?

Thanks!


----------



## smmco

I can't change my ticket in my MDE. The link is there, but then I get a system error page. Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## Robo

smmco said:


> I can't change my ticket in my MDE. The link is there, but then I get a system error page. Has anyone had this problem?


Could be a glitch.
Try at another time.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Robo I just read over on Cruise Critic boards they read on the DIS that Disney will be bumping out the expiry dates for unused tickets ending December 31, 2020 to December 31, 2021?  Any truth to that?


----------



## NashvilleMama

We've rescheduled a 2-day park trip to now be 3 park days in November (fingers crossed) so I need to buy another day of tickets. Staying on site at CBR.

Question: We weren't doing park hoppers and have 2-day single park tickets, but for the last day I'd like to PH. So I'd just buy 1 day park hopper as single day tickets for the 4 of us. When I go to make ADR and FP, is this going to be a mess? I'm trying to think through this and for some reason it's messing with my head. The FP are tied to the resort, so as long as we all have 3 ticket days we should be ok to book all 3 park days at once? I guess this would mostly be a FP issue.

(not sure I'm even making sense...)


----------



## lanejudy

NashvilleMama said:


> We've rescheduled a 2-day park trip to now be 3 park days in November (fingers crossed) so I need to buy another day of tickets. Staying on site at CBR.
> 
> Question: We weren't doing park hoppers and have 2-day single park tickets, but for the last day I'd like to PH. So I'd just buy 1 day park hopper as single day tickets for the 4 of us. When I go to make ADR and FP, is this going to be a mess? I'm trying to think through this and for some reason it's messing with my head. The FP are tied to the resort, so as long as we all have 3 ticket days we should be ok to book all 3 park days at once? I guess this would mostly be a FP issue.
> 
> (not sure I'm even making sense...)


As long as you have 3 days of tickets, you can make FP+ for 3 days; it doesn’t matter what type of ticket for each day.  No issue with ADRs as tickets aren’t required (neither is a resort reservation).

I suggest looking at tickets and crunching numbers. Adding 1 day plus hopper may (or not) be less expensive than a separate1-day hopper. If you end up with the separate ticket, you will need to stop at Guest Relations or a ticket window to have the correct ticket “prioritized” for use.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## jlwise

Hello! This may be a stupid question, but here I go.... We cancelled our trip for this May, rescheduled it to July, and have now rescheduled it for May of 2021. Our local base was very kind and refunded us for the 6-Day Military Salute tickets. My question is: how do I remove the tickets from my plans? I only see an option to reassign them, not remove them. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Robo

jlwise said:


> Hello! This may be a stupid question, but here I go.... We cancelled our trip for this May, rescheduled it to July, and have now rescheduled it for May of 2021. Our local base was very kind and refunded us for the 6-Day Military Salute tickets. My question is: how do I remove the tickets from my plans? I only see an option to reassign them, not remove them.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



You should call Disney and have the tickets removed.
Not a good idea to leave them in your MDX account.


----------



## jlwise

Robo said:


> You should call Disney and have the tickets removed.
> Not a good idea to leave them in your MDX account.


Okay! Thank you  I was hoping there was a way I could remove them myself, but I guess not. We had them linked up because we had already made our Club Level and regular level fast passes for our May trip. We were just able to return our tickets to the base last week, so I was left figuring out how to get these off MDX.


----------



## abbiesmomma

I really thought I had researched this well enough and knew what I was doing but apparently that is not the case.

We had a May 2020 trip senior trip planned with my DD, her best friend (also a senior) and my older DD. Had room only reservations & purchased 7 day hoppers from UTC, added to MDX fine, no problem. Obviously trip is having to be rescheduled, and we are attempting August 2020. For a variety of reasons, not the least being I have spent way too many hours planning/re-planning this trip and I am just ready for something to be easy (dining plan), I decided to book at new 'Your Trip has been Canceled by Covid19 Package' deal with 2 day base tickets and free dining. I thought I understood that I could "save" all of these 2 day package tickets for a future trip by reassigning them to a dummy profile I created in MDX (and just paying the difference of their value for a future trip) and just use our already purchased 7 day hoppers on August trip. I am 99.9% sure that I read this was possible. But again... possibly not??

The problem: I cannot reassign any of these 2 day package tickets, only the 7 day hopper in my own name. I am linked in MDX to my two girls and the best friend-- but they are all teens/adults and have their own MDX accounts and so control their tickets. We also looked at one DD's MDX account (app) and it would not let her reassign the 2 day ticket (only her 7 day hopper)-- same as me. Assuming this is the same for my other DD and the friend but I don't know for sure.

Questions:
1. Was I mistaken about the ability to move/transfer the 2 day package tickets to a created dummy profile on MDX? Is the problem because they are package tickets?
2. Can they be transferred before the trip, and if so, how?
3. Or do I have to wait until after check-in to make a transfer, and if so should I be able to do it myself on MDX (or online)?
4. If #3 is 'yes', would I then also need to get a CM at a park guest services to prioritize the 7 day hopper tickets over the 2 day package tickets before we enter the first time in August? 
5. And if #2 or #3 is 'yes', then I will just be left with "expired" tickets to upgrade on some future trip.  Can I transfer "expired" tickets before they are used?? It says in MDX that "expired tickets cannot be reassigned"... do we think they will 'technically' not be expired because all tickets are good through 12/15/20 or will they legit be expired because the package dates are past? Will I need to transfer them during our stay so they are not expired expired???
6. The sticky part is that I really wanted to get the 2 day ticket from my DD's friend transferred back to my family to use for future trip (she already bought her own 7 day hopper, I wasn't actually wanting to buy an additional ticket for her to have for a future trip-- it just seemed 'easier' to get her a ticket that we could use!)  Worst case I can drop her from the package I guess... or return all the tickets to UTC and just upgrade the package tickets for everyone... was really trying to avoid this because I didn't want her family (or me) to have to deal with the refunding process and then having to pay me for her ticket-- it just seems like an additional hassle that I have no bandwidth for right now....

Please help with some clarity... thanks in advance.


----------



## Robo

abbiesmomma said:


> I really thought I had researched this well enough and knew what I was doing but apparently that is not the case.
> 
> We had a May 2020 trip senior trip planned with my DD, her best friend (also a senior) and my older DD. Had room only reservations & purchased 7 day hoppers from UTC, added to MDX fine, no problem. Obviously trip is having to be rescheduled, and we are attempting August 2020. For a variety of reasons, not the least being I have spent way too many hours planning/re-planning this trip and I am just ready for something to be easy (dining plan), I decided to book at new 'Your Trip has been Canceled by Covid19 Package' deal with 2 day base tickets and free dining. I thought I understood that I could "save" all of these 2 day package tickets for a future trip by reassigning them to a dummy profile I created in MDX (and just paying the difference of their value for a future trip) and just use our already purchased 7 day hoppers on August trip. I am 99.9% sure that I read this was possible. But again... possibly not??
> 
> The problem: I cannot reassign any of these 2 day package tickets, only the 7 day hopper in my own name. I am linked in MDX to my two girls and the best friend-- but they are all teens/adults and have their own MDX accounts and so control their tickets. We also looked at one DD's MDX account (app) and it would not let her reassign the 2 day ticket (only her 7 day hopper)-- same as me. Assuming this is the same for my other DD and the friend but I don't know for sure.
> 
> Questions:
> 1. Was I mistaken about the ability to move/transfer the 2 day package tickets to a created dummy profile on MDX? Is the problem because they are package tickets?
> 2. Can they be transferred before the trip, and if so, how?
> 3. Or do I have to wait until after check-in to make a transfer, and if so should I be able to do it myself on MDX (or online)?
> 4. If #3 is 'yes', would I then also need to get a CM at a park guest services to prioritize the 7 day hopper tickets over the 2 day package tickets before we enter the first time in August?
> 5. And if #2 or #3 is 'yes', then I will just be left with "expired" tickets to upgrade on some future trip.  Can I transfer "expired" tickets before they are used?? It says in MDX that "expired tickets cannot be reassigned"... do we think they will 'technically' not be expired because all tickets are good through 12/15/20 or will they legit be expired because the package dates are past? Will I need to transfer them during our stay so they are not expired expired???
> 6. The sticky part is that I really wanted to get the 2 day ticket from my DD's friend transferred back to my family to use for future trip (she already bought her own 7 day hopper, I wasn't actually wanting to buy an additional ticket for her to have for a future trip-- it just seemed 'easier' to get her a ticket that we could use!)  Worst case I can drop her from the package I guess... or return all the tickets to UTC and just upgrade the package tickets for everyone... was really trying to avoid this because I didn't want her family (or me) to have to deal with the refunding process and then having to pay me for her ticket-- it just seems like an additional hassle that I have no bandwidth for right now....
> 
> Please help with some clarity... thanks in advance.


1. They can be transferred eventually.
2. Maybe. Doesn't really matter. (I don't trust the glitchy MDX software to always perform "on demand")
3. Maybe. Doesn't really matter.
4. If they won't transfer, have the tickets "prioritized" before entering the first park.
5. A guest cannot transfer expired tickets. ("Expired" in this case means a ticket has reached the date past which it can no longer simply have it's date changed, but can only have its original value used toward the purchase of a new ticket. NOT just because the package date is passed.) 
But, again, doesn't really matter.
Never-used tickets retain their purchase value.
6. At some point during your trip (some "down time/break time," mid-trip, or so) I would try to get all of the tickets that you want to "keep"... transferred to your account. Then you'll know that you "have" them.

Whenever you try to make plans for multiple guests, multiple accounts, multiple tickets, multiple trips...
that will absolutely create additional hassle.


----------



## Runnsally

I am rescheduling a June trip for July - party of 4.  We have two 7-day park hoppers and two annual passes.  To make the 7-day park hoppers valid for the July dates, there is a supplement (approx $90).  If I pay the supplement and then wind up cancelling the July trip, do the park hopper tickets retain their original value + the $90 supplement?  Thanks.


----------



## abbiesmomma

Robo said:


> 1. They can be transferred eventually.



So, what I think you are saying is that it is possible in THEORY to transfer before the package start date but depending on the glitchy-ness of MDX it may or may not work... but the likelihood increases highly after check-in?  So my previous research wasn't entirely wrong.



Robo said:


> 5. A guest cannot transfer expired tickets. ("Expired" in this case means a ticket has reached the date past which it can no longer simply have it's date changed,



So 12/15/20 is my current "expire" date?



Robo said:


> Whenever you try to make plans for multiple guests, multiple accounts, multiple tickets, multiple trips...
> that will absolutely create additional hassle.



Truest story ever.


Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Robo

abbiesmomma said:


> A. So, what I think you are saying is that it is possible in THEORY to transfer before the package start date but depending on the glitchy-ness of MDX it may or may not work... but the likelihood increases highly after check-in?
> B. So my previous research wasn't entirely wrong.
> C. So 12/15/20 is my current "expire" date?
> D. Truest story ever.
> E. Thank you so much for your help.


A. Yup.
B. The way things change (especially now,) we just do the best we can when trying to discuss "typical" rules.
C. If that's the case on your particular tickets. (See B above.)
D. Disney has created one of THE most complex and convoluted "_simplification_ of vacations" ever.
(We used to be able to buy tickets and go to WDW to use them... when we wanted to use them.)
E. Have a great trip!


----------



## WendiDarling

Our APs expire July 9th.  We planned a trip June 27-July 4 to renew our APs and purchased tickets several months ago to apply toward the renewal.
Now our APs will be extended by the number of days of the park closure, so they might not expire until late September.  
If the parks are open in July, we plan to go. Will we still be allowed to renew then even though we are outside the 60 day window? I do not want to plan another trip to come back in September just to renew.  And my understanding is if you are applying an unused ticket toward an AP renewal, it must be done in person. But maybe I'm wrong about that...

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

WendiDarling said:


> f the parks are open in July, we plan to go.
> 1. Will we still be allowed to renew then even though we are outside the 60 day window? -
> my understanding is if you are applying an unused ticket toward an AP renewal,
> 2. it must be done in person.
> 3. But maybe I'm wrong about that...


1. Maybe. You can always ask nicely.
2. Maybe. But, I've read reports of guests being able to do so from home.
3. While you are there for this trip, stop by any Guest Relations and ask them
set up a "special file in your MDX account" that will allow you to renew using another ticket
as partial payment.


----------



## BrianMcG

Looking for some advice about when/where to buy 5-day PH tickets for an up-coming room-only reservation (DVC rental) from Aug 30-Sept 5. With all the uncertainty regarding the re-open dates, my initial plan was to wait to just before our 60-day FP window to purchase tickets and attach them to our reservation. The reason being that if the parks are still closed, I do not know if our group will be able to get back to WDW anytime soon to use extended tickets.

However, with the rumors/news that the parks may be operating at reduced capacity, I'm nervous that Disney may cap ticket sales for our travel dates before we get to the 60-day point. The last thing I want is to be stuck in a DVC rental right next to open parks, but with no way to get in.

Am I being paranoid and should just wait it out and stick with my original plan? Is UT still offering refunds for tickets purchased for days the park is closed and if so, does it make sense to just purchase tickets through them today? 

Thanks to @Robo and everyone else on this forum for all your helpful advice! Also, I apologize in advance if a similar question has already been addressed and I missed the response.


----------



## Robo

BrianMcG said:


> Am I being paranoid and should just wait it out and stick with my original plan?


I would not say "paranoid."
I would say "sensible."


----------



## StageTek

Hiya, Robo. You've helped me (and everyone!) in the past; I wanna run something past you:

I purchased an annual pass Feb 5 https://www.disboards.com/threads/already-thinking-of-sept-2021.3786680/post-61548513
with the plan of not using it until a Sept. 2021 trip. Thus my AP year will be through Sept 2022.

Now I'm considering a Sept 2020 trip. Here's my assumption: if I buy a package including tickets nothing will happen with my unactivated pass. Sure, I won't get any of the discounts but I can still activate my pass when I go in 2021. Am I correct?


----------



## Robo

StageTek said:


> Hiya, Robo. You've helped me (and everyone!) in the past; I wanna run something past you:
> I purchased an annual pass Feb 5 https://www.disboards.com/threads/already-thinking-of-sept-2021.3786680/post-61548513
> with the plan of not using it until a Sept. 2021 trip. Thus my AP year will be through Sept 2022.
> Now I'm considering a Sept 2020 trip. Here's my assumption:
> 1. if I buy a package including tickets nothing will happen with my unactivated pass. Sure, I won't get any of the discounts but
> 2. I can still activate my pass when I go in 2021. Am I correct?


1. Correct.
Guests can have as many valid tickets in their MDX account as they like.
You cannot "accidentally" activate an AP certificate into a live AP.
The AP certificate will remain ready to activate (at least until the end of the year 2030) at such time as you are ready to physically activate it, in-person at WDW.
2. Correct.


----------



## StageTek

Once again I thank you, Robo. Nice to have the great resource that is DISboards and you.

I think I'm going in 2020 after all.


----------



## disneyfan150

After you purchase a ticket online using the Disney site, how long does it take for them to appear on your MDE?  ADRs, Hotel reservations, and FPs have always appeared immediately for me. Wondering if it is (generally) also true for tickets.


----------



## Robo

disneyfan150 said:


> 1. After you purchase a ticket online using the Disney site, how long does it take for them to appear on your MDE?
> 2. ADRs, Hotel reservations, and FPs have always appeared immediately for me. Wondering if it is (generally) also true for tickets.


1. "Normally," instantly.
2. Yes.


----------



## MUtiger98

Another ticket upgrade question--I can't figure out, for the life of me, what the base value of my 7 day PH tickets (purchased Dec 2019) are...is there a way to calculate it since I can't find the receipt?  I tried to look on the 2019 pricing archives, and while I see the 1 park/1 day pricing, I can't find multiple days or PH.  The tickets were supposed to be for spring break, but now I'm thinking I may upgrade to an AP at the holidays.  Trying to figure how much that will run.


----------



## Robo

MUtiger98 said:


> Another ticket upgrade question--I can't figure out, for the life of me, what the base value of my 7 day PH tickets (purchased Dec 2019) are...is there a way to calculate it since I can't find the receipt?  I tried to look on the 2019 pricing archives, and while I see the 1 park/1 day pricing, I can't find multiple days or PH.  The tickets were supposed to be for spring break, but now I'm thinking I may upgrade to an AP at the holidays.  Trying to figure how much that will run.


Call Disney.


----------



## Lsdolphin

I had an AP which expired on 3/7 I decided not to renew that AP and instead  I purchased a 4 day/4 park pass which I planned to use in Sept.
Now I think I would like another AP after all. So my questions are:

Would my AP which expired on 3/7 still qualify for a renewal discount?
would I be able to apply the cost of my current 4 day/4 park pass toward the renewal/purchase of an AP?
If the answer to the above question is yes, can I do this purchase/upgrade online or by telephone or would it need to be done onsite at a guest services location? (I would like to purchase tix to MNSSHP and a DAH and get the AP discount prior to my arrival)


----------



## Robo

Lsdolphin said:


> I had an AP which expired on 3/7 I decided not to renew that AP and instead  I purchased a 4 day/4 park pass which I planned to use in Sept.
> Now I think I would like another AP after all. So my questions are:
> 
> 1- Would my AP which expired on 3/7 still qualify for a renewal discount?
> 2- would I be able to apply the cost of my current 4 day/4 park pass toward the renewal/purchase of an AP?
> 3- If the answer to the above question is yes, can I do this purchase/upgrade online or by telephone or would it need to be done onsite at a guest services location?
> 4- (I would like to purchase tix to MNSSHP and a DAH and get the AP discount prior to my arrival)


1- Due to the current "extension" of AP's, I'd expect that it would.
2- Likely, but...
3- It would be more difficult (maybe not possible) if you wanted to do the upgrade from home.
4- You can always try.


----------



## Lsdolphin

so I called a Disney to renew an AP which had expired in March after park closure. I was told my 30 day renewal period has passed so I would need to purchase new full price AP. However I did receive an email from Disney Destinations that stated:  

Passes with renewal windows ending during the closure will also receive an extension of time to renew.
the CM told me she knew nothing about this. So I am planning to call back and speak to someone else but I wanted to ask here first if Disney does offer me the opportunity for the 15% discount to renew my AP would that mean that the pass would still expire on my initial March 
date ?  If so that means that if my next trip is not until September  I would be paying for an AP that would not cover an entire year...
I am now thinking I would just need to purchase a new AP that would not be Activated until I’m actually at WDW again.  

i hope all this makes sense to someone...


----------



## Erica Ladd

Hello! Quick question and thanks for all the great info here.

we have a September 2020 trip planned For 2 with 5 day PH. If all seems well we want to upgrade to APs i


This is usually when FD BB promos are available. If I book a package for 2021 as a BB and buy the required tickets can I

1. Apply those ticket values towards renewal or new purchase of APs?
AND/OR
2. Transfer those tickets to others like my kids?
I know I cannot do both at the same time but trying to figure out options! Thx!


----------



## Robo

Lsdolphin said:


> so I called a Disney to renew an AP which had expired in March after park closure. I was told my 30 day renewal period has passed so I would need to purchase new full price AP. However I did receive an email from Disney Destinations that stated:
> * Passes with renewal windows ending during the closure will also receive an extension of time to renew.the CM told me she knew nothing about this. So I am planning to call back and speak to someone else but I wanted to ask here first if Disney does offer me the opportunity for the 15% discount to renew my AP would that mean that the pass would still expire on my initial March date ? *
> If so that means that if my next trip is not until September  I would be paying for an AP that would not cover an entire year...*
> I am now thinking I would just need to purchase a new AP that would not be Activated until I’m actually at WDW again.


You'd likely get a full year starting on the date that your r*enewed AP* became active (likely the date that Disney "reopens.")
But, nobody "knows" anything.

Regardless, *if you will not be going to WDW during the 2 months following what would ultimately be your renewal date*
(again, likely the date that Disney finally "reopens")
your better deal would be to buy a NEW AP that would be activated on the start of your next trip.


----------



## Robo

Erica Ladd said:


> we have a September 2020 trip planned For 2 with 5 day PH. If all seems well we want to upgrade to APs i
> This is usually when FD BB promos are available. If I book a package for 2021 as a BB and buy the required tickets can I
> 1. Apply those ticket values towards renewal or new purchase of APs?
> AND/OR
> 2. Transfer those tickets to others like my kids?
> I know I cannot do both at the same time but trying to figure out options! Thx!


1. Traditionally, yes.
2. Yes.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Two more questions for the experts -

1- I bought a BB package through Disney in Nov 2019 with 5 day PH. Is there a place to find prices since the increase? (No price bridging on Disney bought tix right?)

2- If I book a bounce back FD package (if there is one) and purchase the minimum tickets and want to transfer them to someone else can I transfer BEFORE the bounce back reservation or are those tickets hardwired/connected to that package and its dates? Ex - I book the BB trip for December 2021 but want to transfer them to someone before then...


----------



## Robo

Erica Ladd said:


> Two more questions for the experts -
> 
> 1a- I bought a BB package through Disney in Nov 2019 with 5 day PH. Is there a place to find prices since the increase?
> 1b- (No price bridging on Disney bought tix right?)
> 
> 2- If I book a bounce back FD package (if there is one) and purchase the minimum tickets and want to transfer them to someone else can I transfer BEFORE the bounce back reservation or are those tickets hardwired/connected to that package and its dates? Ex - I book the BB trip for December 2021 but want to transfer them to someone before then...


1a- Call Disney.
1b- Correct.
2- Almost surely you'd have to wait until check-in date to be able to transfer those tickets.
But, you can always "ask nicely."


----------



## wonderchica

Question about unused days on tickets- we have 6 day tickets. Hypothetically, if we go when not all parks are opened, and only wanted to use 3 days on the tickets, could the other 3 be held on to for later use? Or are they “lost”?


----------



## Lsdolphin

Hmmm...I have a 4 day 4 park ticket which I’m thinking of trying to apply to renewal of AP..however how would i even be able to use that ticket if all parks are not open anyway...


----------



## Robo

Lsdolphin said:


> Hmmm...I have a 4 day 4 park ticket which
> 1. I’m thinking of trying to apply to renewal of AP..however
> 2. how would i even be able to use that ticket if all parks are not open anyway...


1. OK.
2. You don't need to use it (in fact you don't want to use it, if your intent is to renew a current AP.)

What is the anniversary (end) date of your current AP?


----------



## Robo

wonderchica said:


> Question about unused days on tickets- we have 6 day tickets. Hypothetically, if we go when not all parks are opened, and only wanted to use 3 days on the tickets, could the other 3 be held on to for later use? Or are they “lost”?


Whether selected parks will not be open is all theoretical at this point.
If (IF) selected parks are not open during your trip, we do not know what (if anything) Disney will do
regarding special ticket rules during that time.
We can only _guess_... and that doesn't mean much right now.

Besides, if you have 6 days worth of tickets already, since there are normally only 4 parks, anyway,
you'd be going to one or more parks on more than one day each, regardless.


----------



## wonderchica

Robo said:


> Whether selected parks will not be open is all theoretical at this point.
> If (IF) selected parks are not open during your trip, we do not know what (if anything) Disney will do
> regarding special ticket rules during that time.
> We can only _guess_... and that doesn't mean much right now.
> 
> Besides, if you have 6 days worth of tickets already, since there are normally only 4 parks, anyway,
> you'd be going to one or more parks on more than one day each, regardless.


Yes, that’s all true. I suppose a more general question would be- if you don’t use all the days on a multi day ticket, can you use the leftover days on another trip or are they forfeit if not used?


----------



## lanejudy

wonderchica said:


> Yes, that’s all true. I suppose a more general question would be- if you don’t use all the days on a multi day ticket, can you use the leftover days on another trip or are they forfeit if not used?


Generally, no, any unused entitlements on a partially used ticket expire by the expiration date (based on the start date and length of ticket).


----------



## Fitzwoman27

I still have one that they used to stamp. I think it’s still good


----------



## marx

I read the first few posts and noted that to upgrade a ticket before arriving at WDW:  "In many cases, it may be possible to upgrade a stand-alone ticket".

I have a planned 14 day trip for August and am getting close to my FP window.  My plans are to purchase a DVC Gold AP.   If WDW is closed (or severely restricted) at that time, I would visit during Christmas break instead.  Then I would need a Platinum pass.

Is upgrading from an unused DVC Gold to Platinum AP possible over the phone?


----------



## Robo

Fitzwoman27 said:


> Is upgrading from an unused DVC Gold to Platinum AP possible over the phone?


Likely so.
Regardless, I'd expect many "usual procedures" to be somewhat "adjusted" considering the current state of things.


----------



## dawnball

I'm sure this has been answered many times, but my search skills are failing me this morning. 

I have Undercover tourist tickets for June, which I anticipate will be extended to Dec 15 when the parks are closed for our June dates. Des the extension happen when the park hours are removed? When packages are canceled? With some delay after one of those or another time altogether? 

We have a backup trip in July, and I'm wondering how much of the 60-day FP window we're going to miss.


----------



## creativeamanda

If I have two sets of tickets linked to MDE and I'm going to parks, will they auto-use the tickets up for expiration first?


----------



## Robo

creativeamanda said:


> If I have two sets of tickets linked to MDE and I'm going to parks, will they auto-use the tickets up for expiration first?


Not necessarily.
Here's how to make sure...
At some point, BEFORE you go to the first park gate, stop by any Guest Relations and have the tickets' PRIORITY SET so that the tickets
you want to use FIRST have the highest priority.
(This is a common and standard procedure that takes just a minute or two, once you get to the GR window.)


----------



## creativeamanda

Robo said:


> Not necessarily.


Yep.  That's what worries me.  I have two sets of reservations and two sets of tickets (they go over each other). The first reservation is 4 days with base tickets and the second 10 with base tickets.  Doing it this way saves around $100 from an annual pass and I won't be back to Disney in a year, anyway.  So on January 1, how would I keep them from using my new set of tickets?

EDIT--I see what to do now.  So first day, just stop by Guest Relations.


----------



## Robo

creativeamanda said:


> So first day, just stop by Guest Relations.


Yup.
Have fun!


----------



## micheleq

How do I change date based tickets?  I have tickets for June 20-27th, will need to change to mid-August dates.  Tickets are in MDE.  TIA!


----------



## Sandiz08

Sigh, so now I have tickets that start on 7/8, the waiting begins on when those will be extended and if I will be considered for the reservation system on my August reservation.


----------



## Robo

micheleq said:


> How do I change date based tickets?  I have tickets for June 20-27th, will need to change to mid-August dates.  Tickets are in MDE.  TIA!


Open MDE and go to your tickets listing.
Click on the choice you want and make the change.
If the change choices are not shown, try using the *App* or the *website*.


----------



## micheleq

Robo said:


> Open MDE and go to your tickets listing.
> Click on the choice you want and make the change.
> If the change choices are not shown, try using the *App* or the *website*.


Thanks Robo!


----------



## cmp1976

I am a little confused about something. I have a resort / ticket package reservation in September, and meant to get a 7 day ticket but only have a 6 day. Will I be able to change that with new ticket sales being suspended?


----------



## Robo

cmp1976 said:


> I am a little confused about something. I have a resort / ticket package reservation in September, and meant to get a 7 day ticket but only have a 6 day.
> 1. Will I be able to change that
> 2. with new ticket sales being suspended?


1. That would be the normal practice.
Nobody knows anything for sure at this point.

2. I'd not worry about it right now.
Things have a way of changing all the time.


----------



## maryj11

Robo said:


> Open MDE and go to your tickets listing.
> Click on the choice you want and make the change.
> If the change choices are not shown, try using the *App* or the *website*.


I have gone to both the app and website. All it has for my tickets is reassign. I wanted to upgrade our tickets to 5 day tickets. We did buy them from undercover tourist and have them linked to MDE. I’m going to call after all the craziness passes with them reopening July 11th. Do you think I will have any problems since I bought the from undercover tourist?


----------



## Robo

maryj11 said:


> Do you think I will have any problems since I bought the from undercover tourist?


Nope.
UT sells "regular Disney tickets."


----------



## maryj11

Robo said:


> Nope.
> UT sells "regular Disney tickets."


Oh good thanks!


----------



## BrianMcG

For those of you out there with room only reservations that are concerned about Disney stopping ticket sales- I was able to buy tickets earlier today through UT and still link them to my MDE for my upcoming August room only reservation. 

I have no idea if this means my reservation will be considered for the new reservation system, but I feel a little better than not having any tickets at all. I have a DVC rental reservation so I do not have the ability to cancel my trip if I can't get into the parks.


----------



## julietcf14

Quick ticket question. We have a trip from 9/23-10/6 that’s a full package (dining, tickets, and hotel).  Our tickets are 10day tickets and on the site they say “Valid 10/6/20”. I’m worried that with the reservation system, we won’t be able to get reservations for parks “until” 10/6 then we need them from 9/23 to 10/6.  Is this standard? For the tickets to say “valid” for the last day of your stay? Thanks!


----------



## Sandisw

maryj11 said:


> I have gone to both the app and website. All it has for my tickets is reassign. I wanted to upgrade our tickets to 5 day tickets. We did buy them from undercover tourist and have them linked to MDE. I’m going to call after all the craziness passes with them reopening July 11th. Do you think I will have any problems since I bought the from undercover tourist?



You can not upgrade UT tickets via phone with Disney.  I tried the other day and was told because I bought 3rd party I had to call them.

What I had to do through UT was order new ones..mine were etickets and then call back with my new order number, and they would process a refund for my other order,

They did say that if I wasn’t able to buy new without a refund first, they were currently giving 95% refund,  Since this was only one ticket, I was able to and they are processing the refund on the first one.


----------



## Robo

julietcf14 said:


> We have a trip from 9/23-10/6 that’s a full package (dining, tickets, and hotel).  Our tickets are 10day tickets and on the site they say “Valid 10/6/20”. Is this standard?


Yes.


----------



## maryj11

Sandisw said:


> You can not upgrade UT tickets via phone with Disney.  I tried the other day and was told because I bought 3rd party I had to call them.
> 
> What I had to do through UT was order new ones..mine were etickets and then call back with my new order number, and they would process a refund for my other order,
> 
> They did say that if I wasn’t able to buy new without a refund first, they were currently giving 95% refund,  Since this was only one ticket, I was able to and they are processing the refund on the first one.


Oh I have mailed tickets and they are linked to MDE.


----------



## momtwoboys

anyone have luck with their Annual Pass expiration date getting adjusted yet now that parks have reopening dates? Can't get through on the line as of yet so just asking here!


----------



## lanejudy

No word on APs yet.  If WDW follows Shanghai's lead, the APs may continued to be extended through the "advanced reservation" phase of opening.


----------



## Sandiz08

Has anyone had their regular date based  tickets extended yet?


----------



## Piglet843

I have a question I hope Robo or someone can help with.  I re-booked my cancelled April Vacation using Dreams Unlimited.  New Travel date is in September.  She hooked me up with the hotel, tickets, memory maker and the free dining offer.

A few weeks later we decided to fly in earlier on the first day and I asked her to add 1 additional Park Hopper Day for each of us.

In the DU reservation site I can see where she has updated the number of PH tickets for each of us.

On MDE - it is still showing the old number of PH tickets.  Its been weeks - with lots of re-logins.

Is this something that will finally update in MDE once Disney starts updating tickets and reservations again? Or do I need to keep asking my DU agent to fix this?  Or do I need to call a Disney CM? 

I thank you for your insight.
Piglet


----------



## lanejudy

Sandiz08 said:


> Has anyone had their regular date based  tickets extended yet?


For what dates?  Earlier in the closure I believe the dates were extending as the impacted ticket date was reached, or near that time (maybe a week out).  If your tickets are for late June/early July, I expect it may take a little time before the system gets to those.


----------



## Sandiz08

lanejudy said:


> For what dates?  Earlier in the closure I believe the dates were extending as the impacted ticket date was reached, or near that time (maybe a week out).  If your tickets are for late June/early July, I expect it may take a little time before the system gets to those.


Early July, they open half way between our ticket usage dates. Our situation sounds like it’s going to be complicated.


----------



## lanejudy

So your tickets start before July 11th and run until sometime after that date.  Do you have a resort reservation and if so will that cancel (based on arrival date) or is it DVC?  I'd give it a week or so and see if you can modify your tickets (assuming you still plan to go).  Or just wait a bit for them to get extended automatically if you don't plan to go in July.


----------



## Sandiz08

lanejudy said:


> So your tickets start before July 11th and run until sometime after that date.  Do you have a resort reservation and if so will that cancel (based on arrival date) or is it DVC?  I'd give it a week or so and see if you can modify your tickets (assuming you still plan to go).  Or just wait a bit for them to get extended automatically if you don't plan to go in July.


Yep tickets begin 7/8, and my non dvc resort starts 7/7, tickets expire 7/14. Haven't called yet as I'm sure they will not know the answer to this.  We are considering modifying for 7/11-7/19 if they allow us , or just flat out move to August.


----------



## lanejudy

Good luck!  It may be a few days before they deal with it.


----------



## smwisc

Sandiz08 said:


> Yep tickets begin 7/8, and my non dvc resort starts 7/7, tickets expire 7/14. Haven't called yet as I'm sure they will not know the answer to this.  We are considering modifying for 7/11-7/19 if they allow us , or just flat out move to August.


 Our tickets were good July 7 through 20, and now they show as good through Sept 26, 2021 - which is great news for us since we had already decided not to go this summer.


----------



## Sandiz08

One of our tickets got extended today, weird that we have three others that haven’t


----------



## always

lanejudy said:


> No word on APs yet.  If WDW follows Shanghai's lead, the APs may continued to be extended through the "advanced reservation" phase of opening.



I haven't decided whether or not I want to renew.  My AP was set to expire in June, I hope the renewal period will be extended as well.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Sandiz08 said:


> One of our tickets got extended today, weird that we have three others that haven’t


5 of our 6 tickets got extended - mine did not. Do we just hang onto them until we plan to rebook or is there anything we have to do since we probably won't be going at all this year?


----------



## lanejudy

Mambo Junkie said:


> 5 of our 6 tickets got extended - mine did not. Do we just hang onto them until we plan to rebook or is there anything we have to do since we probably won't be going at all this year?


You can just leave them in MDE.


----------



## Lsdolphin

I understand there are currently no new ticket sales. Would renewing my AP which expired in March (but for which I did receive a “Disney destinations” email stating that renewal period would be extended) be considered a “new ticket” or should I be able to renew via phone have already tried online and no go.


----------



## Muhlenberg

We have tickets that were bought for an April trip that was moved to June.  In that process, Disney changed the dates on the tickets so they are valid from 4/25/20 to 12/15/20.  When June looked like it wasn't going to happen, but before Disney announced their opening date, we moved our DVC reservation to 12/26 to 1/2.  And now Disney is suspending NEW ticket sales.  Should I change the dates on those tickets ASAP? Or will Disney change the valid dates again?  (I know...no one has a crystal ball. lol.)

ETA...a few hours later, I decided to try to change the dates because we CANNOT go prior to 12/15.  Through a "simultaneous previous date change", my personal ticket was done differently, and ended up with the 12/15 end use date, and everyone else's in the group is the 4-day 4-park magic ticket, for use up to 12/15.  I clicked on the change date on MY ticket (not there on anyone else's), and it takes me to the new policy.  New policy says that if you can't go during that date range, you can apply the price to a ticket with new dates.  It won't let me do that!!!  So we HAVE tickets...and they are not NEWLY-PURCHASED tickets, but were purchased for a canceled reservation for April and then June, and it won't let me apply them to the DVC reservations that we made 3 days ago!!! I sure hope this is a glitch, because I am beyond furious.  And those DVC reservations are approx. 7 months out.


----------



## Rosanne

Mambo Junkie said:


> 5 of our 6 tickets got extended - mine did not. Do we just hang onto them until we plan to rebook or is there anything we have to do since we probably won't be going at all this year?



How are you able to view expiration dates? I've been all over my MDE and can't find anyway to show expiration days of our tickets.

TIA!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Rosanne said:


> How are you able to view expiration dates? I've been all over my MDE and can't find anyway to show expiration days of our tickets.
> 
> TIA!


Go into your MDE and underneath my plans you see a title My Plans, Reservations and Tickets. On the left is Daily Itinerary and Tickets and Memory Maker. Click on the Tickets and MM link and your tickets are there. Ours have been separated to each individual person as we no longer have plans together so I can only see mine and those minors I plan for.


----------



## lanejudy

@Muhlenberg   short answer:  it's my understanding that all tickets will be extended to Sept. 26, 2021.  I recommend you simply wait a week or so for things to settle down.

Longer answer:  the initial date extension was only through 12/15/2020, with the option to upgrade if you could not use the tickets before that date.  So until last night's info about extending through 9/26/2021, needing to upgrade your party's tickets for use 12/26-1/2 would be correct.  However, with the new extension, you shouldn't actually need to change the date as long as the extension updates automatically.  The only concern might be you indicated yours is a regular ticket and everyone else in the party has a 4-park-magic ticket.  Is that how you originally purchased the tickets, or did something get mixed up with your first switch to June dates?


----------



## LCoulter

We have an October 2020 trip planned that we are thinking of canceling and rebooking in October or November 2021.  We purchased separate tickets through undercover with our October 2020 dates.  Am I reading above post correctly and we will need to rebook for September 2021?


----------



## Rosanne

Mambo Junkie said:


> Go into your MDE and underneath my plans you see a title My Plans, Reservations and Tickets. On the left is Daily Itinerary and Tickets and Memory Maker. Click on the Tickets and MM link and your tickets are there. Ours have been separated to each individual person as we no longer have plans together so I can only see mine and those minors I plan for.


Thank you so much for replying. I have been able to find them. They just don't say anything about expiration dates. We were on a band/choir trip right when the closure started and were told they were good until 12/15/20. I even feel like at some point I could see that in MDE. Now they are there but don't say anything and my other daughter's AP (which was going to expire April 13) doesn't appear at all. 
We currently have reservations for July 1-5 because we didn't know when Disney would reopen so were trying not to miss my daughter's extended AP window. 
In terms of the new reservation system we might have a rebooking opportunity at some point but my DD's AP exists but isn't showing I wonder if she counts in the AP category or not.

Maybe our tickets aren't showing dates because they are re-determining dates. 

Thanks again for taking the time!


----------



## Muhlenberg

lanejudy said:


> @Muhlenberg   short answer:  it's my understanding that all tickets will be extended to Sept. 26, 2021.  I recommend you simply wait a week or so for things to settle down.
> 
> Longer answer:  the initial date extension was only through 12/15/2020, with the option to upgrade if you could not use the tickets before that date.  So until last night's info about extending through 9/26/2021, needing to upgrade your party's tickets for use 12/26-1/2 would be correct.  However, with the new extension, you shouldn't actually need to change the date as long as the extension updates automatically.  The only concern might be you indicated yours is a regular ticket and everyone else in the party has a 4-park-magic ticket.  Is that how you originally purchased the tickets, or did something get mixed up with your first switch to June dates?


I had initially bought a 6-day for me, a 3-day for my husband, and the rest were the magic tickets.  I had to cancel a different reservation last year and rent out my points, so those two tickets got moved to this year.  The only thing that got messed up was the usable dates on my ticket.

That's when I found that it's possible to be changing the dates on a ticket AT THE SAME TIME that Disney is making the date extension, because that's what happened to my ticket.  Anyway, Disney fixed that.

I did not see the 9/26/21 thing until I read your reply.  Meanwhile, I called Disney, and the CM assured me that everything is on pause right now, and once it's off the pause, I will be able to change the date.

Here's hoping!  After the LAST experience with me changing dates, I thought I'd wait, and then saw the announcement of possibly not even getting into a park if you have NEWLY purchased tickets.  Mine aren't new, but they are unused and I wanted to be assured we could use them for our December trip.


----------



## lanejudy

Muhlenberg said:


> Mine aren't new, but they are unused and I wanted to be assured we could use them for our December trip


A "used" ticket would not be valid for park entry with only a few odd exceptions because it expires.  Ticket sales have been suspended at the moment; you have valid unused tickets previously purchased before this very current situation.  In this instance "Newly Purchased" means tickets that people will be able to buy going forward once WDW starts selling tickets again.


----------



## Muhlenberg

And continuing with my "knack" of calling/changing/emailing WHILE Disney is doing the same thing to my tickets, I got an email from Disney while I was talking to them.

In part...

However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new Theme Park reservation system as well as the process of re-booking dining and other experiences—now available 60 days prior to arrival to allow for planning closer to your visit. 

Problem solved!  (Or, in this case, thankfully a NON-problem.)


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

Hello, Could someone answer a question for me please.
I bought 2x UK 14 day Ultimates in February.
I haven't linked them to our MDE accounts yet in case we can't go and our October reservation at AKL  doesn't happen, I was thinking I could pass them on to someone else if they were 'floating' so to speak.
My question is:
Does this mean that we'll be considered non ticketed so ineligible for Park entrance, dining and ride reservations?
Should I link them now?
Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## MIChessGuy

I noticed the 9/26/21 updated expiration date on my August 6-day PH.  So if I show up this August and do, say, three days of theme park visits, I could come back in August 2021 and do three more days?


----------



## Robo

MIChessGuy said:


> I noticed the 9/26/21 updated expiration date on my August 6-day PH.  So if I show up this August and do, say, three days of theme park visits, I could come back in August 2021 and do three more days?


A ticket begins to expire once it has begun being used.
It only "lasts" for a few days before any remaining (even unused) days expire.

A 6-Day Base or Hopper Ticket is valid for 6 days *within 9 days* beginning on the start date (*within 10 days* with PH Plus.)


----------



## siren0119

MIChessGuy said:


> I noticed the 9/26/21 updated expiration date on my August 6-day PH.  So if I show up this August and do, say, three days of theme park visits, I could come back in August 2021 and do three more days?



There hasn't been anything I've seen that indicates multi day tickets are treated like non-expiring tickets.  Tickets would still have a "clock" attached to them with a limited use period once you enter the park for the first time.  if you have 6 day park hoppers, they are valid for 9 days from the first day.


----------



## Robo

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> Hello, Could someone answer a question for me please.
> I bought 2x UK 14 day Ultimates in February.
> I haven't linked them to our MDE accounts yet in case we can't go and our October reservation at AKL  doesn't happen, I was thinking I could pass them on to someone else if they were 'floating' so to speak.
> My question is:
> Does this mean that we'll be considered non ticketed so ineligible for Park entrance, dining and ride reservations?
> Should I link them now?
> Thanks in advance for any help


You can link tickets to your MDE account and even after that (if unused) you can transfer them to another guest.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

Robo said:


> You can link tickets to your MDE account and even after that (if unused) you can transfer them to another guest.


Thank you so much, I really appreciate your help @Robo


----------



## MIChessGuy

Robo said:


> A ticket begins to expire once it has begun being used.
> It only "lasts" for a few days before any remaining (even unused) days expire.
> 
> A 6-Day Base or Hopper Ticket is valid for 6 days *within 9 days* beginning on the start date (*within 10 days* with PH Plus.)






siren0119 said:


> There hasn't been anything I've seen that indicates multi day tickets are treated like non-expiring tickets.  Tickets would still have a "clock" attached to them with a limited use period once you enter the park for the first time.  if you have 6 day park hoppers, they are valid for 9 days from the first day.




Ah, tough break for me.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## discott71

Hello...can someone answer the following for me please?

I purchased 10 day park hoppers from UT in February for our December trip (beginning December 27th). I have not linked them to my DVC reservation yet. Will we we be offered priority in the new reservation system? Does Disney know I have tickets for those dates even though I purchased via UT? Should I link my tickets? The tickets were so expensive for that time of year. I wonder if we will even be able to use the PH option. 

TIA for any insight!


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

discott71 said:


> Hello...can someone answer the following for me please?
> 
> I purchased 10 day park hoppers from UT in February for our December trip (beginning December 27th). I have not linked them to my DVC reservation yet. Will we we be offered priority in the new reservation system? Does Disney know I have tickets for those dates even though I purchased via UT? Should I link my tickets? The tickets were so expensive for that time of year. I wonder if we will even be able to use the PH option.
> 
> TIA for any insight!


Link them.


----------



## CarolynFH

discott71 said:


> Hello...can someone answer the following for me please?
> 
> I purchased 10 day park hoppers from UT in February for our December trip (beginning December 27th). I have not linked them to my DVC reservation yet. Will we we be offered priority in the new reservation system? Does Disney know I have tickets for those dates even though I purchased via UT? Should I link my tickets? The tickets were so expensive for that time of year. I wonder if we will even be able to use the PH option.
> 
> TIA for any insight!





peaceluv&mickeymouse said:


> Link them.


I agree. Until you link them, Disney has no way of knowing that the guests named on your December reservation have tickets that are valid for those dates. I believe the computer will look for the combination of (resort reservation) plus (ticket valid for resort dates) when selecting guests who can reserve a park entry day.


----------



## JJ2017

Can comp tickets be given to someone else if they’ve already been linked to MDE?  I just don’t know if I am going to use them and I want to return them if my trip falls through. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> 1. Can comp tickets be given to someone else if they’ve already been linked to MDE?
> 2. I just don’t know if I am going to use them and I want to return them if my trip falls through. Thanks!


1. As far as I know they can be transferred like any other new, unused ticket.
Make sure the person to whom you want to transfer is in (or linked to) your MDX account.
2. Disney does not need free comp tickets to be returned. The comps have no actual value to Disney and
Disney can issue/reissue as many comps as they'd like with no "loss" if issued comps are never used.


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> 1. As far as I know they can be transferred like any other new, unused ticket.
> Make sure the person to whom you want to transfer is in (or linked to) your MDX account.
> 2. Disney does not need free comp tickets to be returned. The comps have no actual value to Disney and
> Disney can issue/reissue as many comps as they'd like with no "loss" if issued comps are never used.


Thanks. The comp tickets are coming from an employee. I’d want to give them back to her in case someone else could use them.


----------



## JJ2017

If I do wind up getting these comp tickets, will I even be able to link them right now for my November reservation?


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> If I do wind up getting these comp tickets, will I even be able to link them right now for my November reservation?


There can be special rules right now, so I can't offer you a definite answer.


----------



## Raimiette

Quick question regarding the extended expiry dates for tickets.  My tickets in MDE have been extended to September 26, 2021.  Does anyone know if WDW has made an official statement about this?

My tickets are Canadian Promo tickets purchased last October and January for this September (with an original expiry to match).  I would love to just rebook for September next year but I am concerned Disney will change the expiry back to 2020.  I do know they carry they $ amount over after expiry but there are restrictions with this (can't book FP, can't buy tickets until you get there etc.) and I don't want to have to deal with that.

Just wondering if there's been a statement or news regarding the extension to September 2021,


----------



## KrazeeK120

LCoulter said:


> We have an October 2020 trip planned that we are thinking of canceling and rebooking in October or November 2021.  We purchased separate tickets through undercover with our October 2020 dates.  Am I reading above post correctly and we will need to rebook for September 2021?



You can rebook for whatever date you’d like. If you link your tickets in MDE, you should be able to change the date online.


----------



## JJ2017

So I got my comp tickets which I am very grateful for.  Our trip is planned for November but we haven't confirmed whether it will be to DLR or WDW.  DLR is the first choice and that's where we have our flights booked.  If I link these tickets to the DL app (if I even can), and we wind up changing our minds to WDW, can I switch them?


----------



## mfortis

I have a GC DVC reservation for August (hopefully all is open) and I decided to look at tickets for the trip. I was shocked to see the prices! More than $930 for 4 fully loaded one day tickets!


----------



## ldo

I have 3 days of old used no-expire PH tickets linked to my account with a DVC reservation for Aug. I'd like to buy a 3 day MYW base ticket to "swap out" for going to 3 parks during a my one week stay. Will I be able to make a park reservation for 3 days based upon my valid PH tickets and then add/swap for newly purchased 3 day MYW single park ticket when I arrive but before entering the parks, setting priority with member services to use that new 3 day 1st? I'd really like to save my no-expire PH.


----------



## allison k

I currently have 6-Day Flexible date tickets for our planned trip of 8/3-8/12.  Does anyone think it's possible that I can upgrade these to the DVC Gold AP's before park reservations open up?  If so, who would I call?

I normally go through a whole cost analysis when planning for tickets, but this trip was a last minute decision and I booked my resort and bought my tix through UT last weekend, so I rushed.  I soon realized my error when talking to my kids about which 2 parks would get 2 visits and there was no consensus between us!  Total facepalm moment when I went back and did the math...


----------



## lanejudy

ldo said:


> Will I be able to make a park reservation for 3 days based upon my valid PH tickets and then add/swap for newly purchased 3 day MYW single park ticket when I arrive but before entering the parks, setting priority with member services to use that new 3 day 1st?


You should be able to make the park reservation based on having the old tickets in your MDE account.  Whether or not you can buy a new 3-day ticket depends entirely on when ticket sales are re-opened.


----------



## starry_solo

JJ2017 said:


> So I got my comp tickets which I am very grateful for.  Our trip is planned for November but we haven't confirmed whether it will be to DLR or WDW.  DLR is the first choice and that's where we have our flights booked.  If I link these tickets to the DL app (if I even can), and we wind up changing our minds to WDW, can I switch them?



This might depend on where you got the comp tickets from.  A DLR cast member?  A WDW cast member?  A charity?


----------



## zemmer

My daughter has a 4 day military salute ticket we’re planning to use in November. We’d like to change it to a 6 day salute. (My ticket is a 6 day. I was going to go solo for 2 days but decided to add her to my plans.) Does anyone know if guest services at Disney springs can do this? I’m worried if we don’t get it done before the park reservations start that she might be out of luck.
ETA: I will be there in late June and Shades of Green (where I bought the tickets) isn’t open at that time.


----------



## lanejudy

I do not believe anybody is selling tickets at this point. Your best bet, if ticket sales don’t resume sooner, is to ask at the time you are required to confirm your reservation.  But i would hope ticket sales have resumed before then.


----------



## mfortis

lanejudy said:


> I do not believe anybody is selling tickeys at this point. Your best bet, if ticket sales don’t resume sooner, is to ask at the time you are required to confirm your reservation.  But i would hope ticket sales have resumed before then.


Yeah I tried looking around and could not find them anywhere. Well legit sites anyway.  Did not try Craigslist. lol


----------



## mhowens

I have a DVC stay July 17-19 and a 1 night stay 7/19-7/20 at CBR.  I did not originally purchase tickets because I was waiting to see what was going to happen.  The announcement was made on May 28th, I purchased 2 day non-hopper date specific tickets through UT on 5/29 and linked them to MDE.  My tickets still show at expiration date of 07/20/20.  From my understanding I thought these tickets would qualify for the extension until 2021.  We are still going 07/17-07/20 but my concern is if we don't get a park reservation these tickets will expire.  I have not received the email from Disney confirming our on-site reservation with tickets.  The only emails I have received are the ones canceling our dining reservations.  Anyone else in a similar situation or have any thoughts?


----------



## Robo

mhowens said:


> We are still going 07/17-07/20 but my concern is if we don't get a park reservation these tickets will expire.


That would not be an issue of "losing your money," even if (IF) they did expire.
Even expired tickets retain their original "Disney value" at the time they were issued.


----------



## mhowens

Robo said:


> That would not be an issue of "losing your money," even if (IF) they did expire.
> Even expired tickets retain their original "Disney value" at the time they were issued.


Thanks Robo!  I would like to see them extended until 2021 but it is good to know they will retain their original Disney value if unused in July.


----------



## Tracey868

Any word if they refunding the hopper tickets for single day tickets??


----------



## vacationer1954

Disney has said nothing.


----------



## bgdude

Good day to all. We just renewed our DVC Gold annual passes for the first time, I have each one already linked, (says renewal certificate), do we still need to visit will call or will our current passholder cards work?


----------



## CarolynFH

bgdude said:


> Good day to all. We just renewed our DVC Gold annual passes for the first time, I have each one already linked, (says renewal certificate), do we still need to visit will call or will our current passholder cards work?


Everyone age 18 and older needs to visit GR to activate their renewal AP, bringing photo IDs showing same address as the DVC owner.


----------



## bgdude

CarolynFH said:


> Everyone age 18 and older needs to visit GR to activate their renewal AP, bringing photo IDs showing same address as the DVC owner.


Thank you very much!


----------



## CarolynFH

bgdude said:


> Thank you very much!


I need to admit - I don’t know whether kids under 18 need to be present too! I think they do, although they definitely do not need photo ID.


----------



## Robo

CarolynFH said:


> I need to admit - I don’t know whether kids under 18 need to be present too! I think they do, although they definitely do not need photo ID.


Guests under 18 are not required to be present unless WDW decides to use "photo ID" for future APs.
(That's not very likely.)


----------



## tinabina919

In December I booked our AKL November trip but was holding off on buying tickets until I heard more information about MVMCP.
It looks like some sites are still selling tickets, ParkSavers and Boardwalk Ticketing for example. Does anyone know if this is legit? I have used them before but since tickets are not actually on sale through Disney I am a bit iffy on going trough with the purchase.


----------



## Robo

tinabina919 said:


> ParkSavers and Boardwalk Ticketing for example. Does anyone know if this is legit?


ParkSavers and Boardwalk Ticketing are legitimate authorized WDW ticket resellers.
The real question is...
Will having tickets (purchased anywhere) guarantee that you can get "reservations" to enter
a given WDW park on a given date?
That remains to be seen.


----------



## scjm222

tinabina919 said:


> In December I booked our AKL November trip but was holding off on buying tickets until I heard more information about MVMCP.
> It looks like some sites are still selling tickets, ParkSavers and Boardwalk Ticketing for example. Does anyone know if this is legit? I have used them before but since tickets are not actually on sale through Disney I am a bit iffy on going trough with the purchase.


I tried to buy from ParkSavers last week.  I got an email a few hours after I placed the order that sales were paused, but as soon as they were available my order would be processed immediately.


----------



## ScubaCat

The ticketing system is down for maintenance.  Wholesalers still have to issue the tickets through it, so there's no way any could be selling them until it's back up.  There isn't a separate inventory or system they use.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have Canadian Rate Flexible Date tickets, which I bought with air miles back in December 2019. I know the current expiration is December 31, 2020. I keep seeing people saying their date-specific tickets are now good until September 2021.  I assume mine I can use whenever I want after the expiry since they are flexible-date tickets?


----------



## lanejudy

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have Canadian Rate Flexible Date tickets, which I bought with air miles back in December 2019. I know the current expiration is December 31, 2020. I keep seeing people saying their date-specific tickets are now good until September 2021.  I assume mine I can use whenever I want after the expiry since they are flexible-date tickets?


WDW hasn't indicated an extension on Flexible date tickets yet.  Hopefully that will be answered within a few weeks, but since none of them expire for at least 6 months yet, it likely isn't a top priority right now as WDW tries to get the parks and resorts open this summer.


----------



## Snow Wight

So if we have a 9-day ticket and aren't able to get 9 days of park reservations, will we get a portion of a refund or a full refund if we are unable to get any park reservations?


----------



## Sandisw

It hasn’t been officially announced, but I do know one plan that was originally shared by a source was yes, that is what would happen.

But, as with all things right now, everything is subject to change and is considered speculation until announced.


----------



## dchronister

My thing is this... if I have a 9 day park ticket (which I do) and I can only get 6 days of reservations and they refund me for 3 days....big deal, what is that $50/60, after you spend hundreds for the tickets in the first place and thousands on a trip, what is $50/60? seriously? I know we don’t have all the answers but this is my fear! I have rented points and if We decide to not go We are out that money, can’t be extended or moved, so I will just be glad to have all the answers!!


----------



## tmartincpa

First post, so if I'm in the wrong place I apologize.

With all the wonky ticket things going on, was wondering if anyone is in the same boat as me. And, if so, what is your plan?

Had originally planned to take a March Spring Break trip (myself, wife, kiddo). We purchased 7-day tickets in January from Disney for Myself and Kiddo. My wife had to be back to work mid-trip, so we bought a 3-day ticket for her. Wife also has a 1-day ticket because she was going to go to Flower & Garden solo in April.

Rescheduled March for June, and then July (ASM July 13 - 22). 

So, now we have 2 people in our party with 7-day tickets and 1 person with 4 days worth of tickets (3 + 1).

Am I correct in thinking, if we keep our July reservation and only go to the parks for 3-4 days, we'd lose the other days on the two 7-day tickets?

It seems like our only options are to go and lose 6 combined days worth of tickets or continue to sit on them until 2021.


----------



## Robo

tmartincpa said:


> It seems like our only options are to go and lose 6 combined days worth of tickets or continue to sit on them until 2021.


-OR-
Hold your current tickets, unused (let them expire, if you have to... their value can be used to help purchase future tickets)
and (if/when available) buy new tickets that "fit" your upcoming trip.


----------



## lanejudy

tmartincpa said:


> Am I correct in thinking, if we keep our July reservation and only go to the parks for 3-4 days, we'd lose the other days on the two 7-day tickets?


It’s really unknown at this point.  There are folks currently with partially used tickets from early March because their visit was interrupted by the closure.  The remaining days on those ticket have been extended to 9/26/2021.  Only speculation, but i suspect WDW will allow the unused days to carry until 9/26/2021.  Maybe they will offer a reimbursement option as well.  Again, just my thoughts; we should find out more in the coming weeks.


----------



## prmatz

Can someone help with a ticket question? I have a 6-day ticket in MDE with a September 2021 expiration. Can I use 2 days of the tickets and make reservations this fall, and then use the remainder 4 days (with a reservation) in 2021? Or so you need to use the full ticket within a 2-week time frame or similar?


----------



## lanejudy

prmatz said:


> Can I use 2 days of the tickets and make reservations this fall, and then use the remainder 4 days (with a reservation) in 2021?


We don’t know at this time.  I think this is how it will work, but Disney has not indicated.


----------



## brockash

Hello,

We have 2 packages (room & tix) booked over the next few months.  When I go into MDE; it only shows 1 set of tickets.  Is that normal and is there a way for me to see the other set?  I can see military tickets that we have in addition to the 2 packages, but only 1 set of the package tickets.  

- The first trip only has 4 days attached to them and the second originally only had 4, but we changed it to 5 in early May.  I'm only seeing 4 day tickets (and only 1 set.)  I'd like to be sure that the 2nd trips package was actually changed in MDE to 5 day tickets (I have the email confirmation from the change, but want to make sure no issues booking  reservations etc.)  I'm on hold with IT now, but it's already been over an hour so looking to see if anyone out there knows.  

TIA!


----------



## Robo

brockash said:


> Hello,
> 
> We have 2 packages (room & tix) booked over the next few months.
> When I go into MDE; it only shows 1 set of tickets.
> 1. Is that normal
> 2. and is there a way for me to see the other set?
> I'd like to be sure that the 2nd trips package was actually changed in MDE to 5 day tickets.


1. No. (But, there are ALL KINDS of GLITCHES that cause these kind of things to happen.)
2. Give it some time to "self-correct" (or call Disney.)


----------



## brockash

Robo said:


> 1. No. (But, there are ALL KINDS of GLITCHES that cause these kind of things to happen.)
> 2. Give it some time to "self-correct" (or call Disney.)


Thank you.  I had been trying to wait it out, but it's been over a month and with the reservation system starting Mon.; I didn't want to chance it.  I called and after almost 2 hrs.; I now have all tickets on MDE.


----------



## Jenny-momof3

Is there anywhere I can buy tickets today and  link them to our current resort reservation?  All of our family except 2 have AP’s.  Hoping to get the 2 others tickets so I can make the reservations for everyone on Monday.


----------



## keishashadow

Haven’t been able to find anywhere for last 2 weeks.
Parksavers website accepts order then, next day  sent an email saying card not charged yet, ticket stoppage etc.   no problem asking them to cancel order entirely.


----------



## soniam

You can buy an AP from WDW. I bought 2 this morning.


----------



## mrd7896

soniam said:


> You can buy an AP from WDW. I bought 2 this morning.



where?


----------



## WhitneyMB

I also purchased APs this morning. I just called and did it by phone because I was actually upgrading tickets that were too short. You may be able to do new ones online & not wait on hold.


----------



## achang2001

I have a trip planned at the end of Sept with 3 friends. I have one extra 4 day ticket that I’m going to “gift” them to split the cash value of but the other “unused” tickets on my profile are a DVC platinum pass and a legacy 10day non expiring WPF ticket from the good old days. I kinda want to “bypass” the system to make our park reservations since they can’t buy park tickets right now but terrified that I won’t be able to “reassign” the tickets back to my profile once they are able to get their tickets. I am OK gifting a $450 ticket but not 2 that are closer to $800 each. Am I being unnecessarily anxious about not being able to reassign my tickets back once they can buy their tickets? Thanks for any feedback/advice.


----------



## RangerPooh

I don't know if they're good, but I saw that Kroger was selling them in store at their gift card display. It caugt my eye as I walked past earlier this week.


----------



## yulilin3

Jenny-momof3 said:


> Is there anywhere I can buy tickets today and  link them to our current resort reservation?  All of our family except 2 have AP’s.  Hoping to get the 2 others tickets so I can make the reservations for everyone on Monday.


sending you to the ticket sticky


----------



## rachaelg

WhitneyMB said:


> I also purchased APs this morning. I just called and did it by phone because I was actually upgrading tickets that were too short. You may be able to do new ones online & not wait on hold.


If anyone is able to do this, please let us know. I saw that they were available this morning, chatted with a CM, who told me they werent sure if "unactivated" AP would be eligible for reservation system, so I decided to wait. This afternoon, I looked and the option to buy annual passes is gone.


----------



## jmcross

If I go on the MDE app my ticket says it’s valid the day after my departure. It doesn’t show a range of dates. I’m leaving WDW on 8/29 but it says “ticket valid on 8/30.”
I want to make park reservations but the ticket date is worrying me. Anyone else have this issue?
I’ve been on hold with Disney internet people for over an hour.


----------



## WhitneyMB

rachaelg said:


> If anyone is able to do this, please let us know. I saw that they were available this morning, chatted with a CM, who told me they werent sure if "unactivated" AP would be eligible for reservation system, so I decided to wait. This afternoon, I looked and the option to buy annual passes is gone.



It might be worth waiting on hold & doing it by phone if they took it off the website. I talked to three CMs today and they all told me they would work to make reservations on Monday! Others have also reported this elsewhere.


----------



## prmatz

lanejudy said:


> We don’t know at this time.  I think this is how it will work, but Disney has not indicated.


Well this is interesting. In MDE, tickets now read:  Theme Park Admission: Any 6 of the Valid Dates

Pretty sure that is new, and seems like they are now considered like 6 one day tickets.


----------



## soniam

mrd7896 said:


> where?



WDW website.



rachaelg said:


> If anyone is able to do this, please let us know. I saw that they were available this morning, chatted with a CM, who told me they werent sure if "unactivated" AP would be eligible for reservation system, so I decided to wait. This afternoon, I looked and the option to buy annual passes is gone.



I think unactivated APs will be fine. I was able to make FP+ with my unactivated AP before everything was canceled. I have also received emails saying I have tickets with my unactivated AP.



prmatz said:


> Well this is interesting. In MDE, tickets now read:  Theme Park Admission: Any 6 of the Valid Dates
> 
> Pretty sure that is new, and seems like they are now considered like 6 one day tickets.



This was heavily rumored and maybe even said by a CM, that the tickets would remove the 14 days from first use restrictions and be good for a much longer length of time for any unused days. Makes sense if you can't get the park reservations on your first trip.


----------



## marx

I have a complicated question.

I originally made a 2.5 week reservation at FW for August 17th and purchased a Gold AP - with the intentions of upgrading to Platinum if I decided to visit WDW again during Xmas.  When I purchased the Gold AP, I was told that if I decided to cancel FW in August, I would be able to upgrade to Platinum or even cancel the AP over the phone if plans changed (due to COVID-19).

Just in case we decided on a shortened August trip - where an AP wasn't necessary (and since we were driving and have flexible days), I also booked a 10 day package with tickets beginning August 15th.

When a DVC room opened up at AKV a few weeks ago over Xmas and New Years, I booked it.   (Someone must have just cancelled, as availability disappeared after I booked).  This was just a couple of days before the Disney resort reservation suspension.

So, just as I was about to decide on which August reservation to keep (was going to cancel the package), modifications/cancellations were suspended by Disney.

Today I called to upgrade my Gold AP to Platinum to cover Decembers trip, but according to the CM, upgrades had just been suspended in the last 45 minutes (and I was on hold over an hour).  

So, the question...   If I book park days beginning August 17th, would the allotment come from the AP or the 10 day ticket?  If it comes from the AP, I would then be able to use the 10 day ticket for the December trip.  I would then cancel the 10 day package after upgrading the Gold AP to Platinum.

(And a note:  I obviously made the package reservation prior to Disney shutting down resort reservations and the announcement of park reservations.  So, I wasn't trying to game the system.  Just my bad luck that AP upgrades were suspended today, and good luck that I had the 10 day package in place).


----------



## Bear_Necessities

soniam said:


> WDW website.
> 
> 
> 
> I think unactivated APs will be fine. I was able to make FP+ with my unactivated AP before everything was canceled. I have also received emails saying I have tickets with my unactivated AP.
> 
> 
> 
> This was heavily rumored and maybe even said by a CM, that the tickets would remove the 14 days from first use restrictions and be good for a much longer length of time for any unused days. Makes sense if you can't get the park reservations on your first trip.


You can no longer buy the APs off the website, they took them off. I guess i just missed out on it. I've got a reservation to the poly at the end of july but we have no tickets, guess we're doing a resort only stay.


----------



## soniam

Bear_Necessities said:


> You can no longer buy the APs off the website, they took them off. I guess i just missed out on it. I've got a reservation to the poly at the end of july but we have no tickets, guess we're doing a resort only stay.



I personally would assume the worst and hope for the best. Maybe you will be able to buy tickets and still get park reservations. I think there are still a lot of unknowns. We will know more Monday. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## marx

marx said:


> I have a complicated question.
> 
> I originally made a 2.5 week reservation at FW for August 17th and purchased a Gold AP - with the intentions of upgrading to Platinum if I decided to visit WDW again during Xmas.  When I purchased the Gold AP, I was told that if I decided to cancel FW in August, I would be able to upgrade to Platinum or even cancel the AP over the phone if plans changed (due to COVID-19).
> 
> Just in case we decided on a shortened August trip - where an AP wasn't necessary (and since we were driving and have flexible days), I also booked a 10 day package with tickets beginning August 15th.
> 
> When a DVC room opened up at AKV a few weeks ago over Xmas and New Years, I booked it.   (Someone must have just cancelled, as availability disappeared after I booked).  This was just a couple of days before the Disney resort reservation suspension.
> 
> So, just as I was about to decide on which August reservation to keep (was going to cancel the package), modifications/cancellations were suspended by Disney.
> 
> Today I called to upgrade my Gold AP to Platinum to cover Decembers trip, but according to the CM, upgrades had just been suspended in the last 45 minutes (and I was on hold over an hour).
> 
> So, the question...   If I book park days beginning August 17th, would the allotment come from the AP or the 10 day ticket?  If it comes from the AP, I would then be able to use the 10 day ticket for the December trip.  I would then cancel the 10 day package after upgrading the Gold AP to Platinum.
> 
> (And a note:  I obviously made the package reservation prior to Disney shutting down resort reservations and the announcement of park reservations.  So, I wasn't trying to game the system.  Just my bad luck that AP upgrades were suspended today, and good luck that I had the 10 day package in place).


Well, I guess I can answer myself.  I just read this on the Disney ticket website: "Tickets purchased as part of a Walt Disney Travel Company room and ticket package are valid for admission beginning on the date of check-in and must be used by the date of check-out, or in accordance with the validity windows listed above—whichever period is longer".  So, based on this, the 10 day unused package ticket from August would not be valid in December.  Years ago, I would get package tickets (as part of free dining) and not use them until later trips.  I guess the policy changed.  

ETA:  But then I read this:



Robo said:


> *Who can use an individual ticket?*
> When a ticket is "new" and has never been used, it can be "transferred" (given, sold) by the person who originally bought the ticket to another guest. This is even true for tickets that are obtained as part of booking a WDW resort "package" (that includes combination of the room and tickets.) Those package tickets do not have to be used at all during that first resort package stay, but instead, can be saved for use or upgrade on a future trip (by anyone, not just the original purchaser.)



So, now totally confused


----------



## Robo

marx said:


> So, now totally confused


After the current "virus" closures, all bets are off concerning "regular rules" for tickets.
(Some apply, some don't... Only Disney can make any changes that they wish to make.)
Many of those rules are yet to be revealed.
--------
However... under "normal" conditions:
If you buy date-based tickets, they must be used during the dates for which they are purchased.
If they are not used (at all) by the appropriate date, they can be "saved" and their original Disney purchase value can be applied for use during another period of time within the timeframe before those ticket fully "expire" (often at the end of the year -or the year following- which they were purchased.)

If they are still not used by the end of that year (the date that they are considered "expired") their original Disney purchase value can still be applied toward the purchase of NEW WDW tickets at the time of a future trip.

So, unused tickets can be "saved" and their value can be used later.


----------



## Robo

jmcross said:


> If I go on the MDE app my ticket says it’s valid the day after my departure. It doesn’t show a range of dates. I’m leaving WDW on 8/29 but it says “ticket valid on 8/30.”
> I want to make park reservations but the ticket date is worrying me. Anyone else have this issue?
> I’ve been on hold with Disney internet people for over an hour.


You have a frequently asked question.

Yes, the posted date is VERY confusing. (The posted date is the "end of validity" date.)
(Why they do it that way is unknown, and it is senseless to confuse guests by doing so.)

You  current tickets will be valid for use on the starting date for which you bought them.


----------



## marx

Robo said:


> After the current "virus" closures, all bets are off concerning "regular rules" for tickets.
> (Some apply, some don't... Only Disney can make any changes that they wish to make.)
> Many of those rules are yet to be revealed.
> --------
> However... under "normal" conditions:
> If you buy date-based tickets, they must be used during the dates for which they are purchased.
> If they are not used (at all) by the appropriate date, they can be "saved" and their original Disney purchase value can be applied for use during another period of time within the timeframe before those ticket fully "expire" (often at the end of the year -or the year following- which they were purchased.)
> 
> If they are still not used by the end of that year (the date that they are considered "expired") their original Disney purchase value can still be applied toward the purchase of NEW WDW tickets at the time of a future trip.
> 
> So, unused tickets can be "saved" and their value can be used later.


I assume package tickets are treated as date based tickets?  (And thanks for the above)


----------



## Robo

marx said:


> I assume package tickets are treated as date based tickets?  (And thanks for the above)


Yup. (You're welcome.)


----------



## Callie

Has anyone had any luck with boardwalk tickets lately? We were able to order tonight but I’m fearing they will cancel. Right now we have old park hoppers with the no expire options with two days left but wanted something we could upgrade to a gold ap (dvc). Dvc said we could upgrade the tickets no issue but we need them first. We arrive 7/11


----------



## lanejudy

Callie said:


> Has anyone had any luck with boardwalk tickets lately?


Last i knew, they weren’t selling.  Or, maybe they are accepting orders but unable to fulfill until WDW allows.  AFAIK WDW has shut down all third party vendors.


----------



## Callie

Yeah, they emailed it won’t be processed until Disney accepts it. Oh well. Tried a ticket seller thru work. Emailed them to send over the link code or cancel it.


----------



## LCoulter

I bought tickets from UT with October 2020 dates but have since canceled that trip.  We rebooked an April 2021 trip.  When I called UT, they said I can just change the dates in MDE app and pay any difference there.  I can’t seem to figure out how to do this.  The tickets were already linked to MDE and have October 2020 dates.  Any idea what I need to do here?


----------



## mrd7896

If this isn’t allowed i apologize and you can advise/remove.

are you able to do changes to ticket only purchases?
Meaning is a name or date change allowed? 

i ask because if that currently is an option couldn’t people that don’t have tickets just look for people that do have tickets and don’t want them, do some exchanges and what not?
Kind of like what we do with dining reservations on here lol!


----------



## lanejudy

LCoulter said:


> I bought tickets from UT with October 2020 dates but have since canceled that trip.  We rebooked an April 2021 trip.  When I called UT, they said I can just change the dates in MDE app and pay any difference there.  I can’t seem to figure out how to do this.  The tickets were already linked to MDE and have October 2020 dates.  Any idea what I need to do here?


There are no ticket sales or changes right now, either on MDE or by phone or via authorized resellers.  2021 tickets will be on sale 6/28.  But are you sure the current tickets weren't automatically extended to 9/26/2021?  You may be all set.


----------



## 720L

I don't think anyone can use the ticket but the person whose name it is in, this eliminates ticket scalping I think? I kind of wish they could because we need 1 more ticket, but can't buy it now to get the reservation for Monday .


----------



## lanejudy

Unused tickets can be transferred to another person.  However if the tickets are already linked, you would need to connect as Friends and Family in MDE.  I would only do that with someone I trust.


----------



## LCoulter

lanejudy said:


> There are no ticket sales or changes right now, either on MDE or by phone or via authorized resellers.  2021 tickets will be on sale 6/28.  But are you sure the current tickets weren't automatically extended to 9/26/2021?  You may be all set.


 
I’m not referring to the expiration date on them and I do think the expiration date was extended.  I mean the dates in MDE and on ticket voucher were October dates because tickets are now priced based on dates.  I need to change those dates to April and pay whatever price difference.


----------



## lanejudy

LCoulter said:


> I’m not referring to the expiration date on them and I do think the expiration date was extended.  I mean the dates in MDE and on ticket voucher were October dates because tickets are now priced based on dates.  I need to change those dates to April and pay whatever price difference.


The extended expiration date overrides the need to change dates (and any price difference).  Those tickets are good _any dates_ from re-opening through 9/26/2021.


----------



## prmatz

For those who may be wondering... I chatted with a CM this morning, who said the normal expiration rules for tickets still apply. Which makes no sense now with the reservation system and the uncertainty regarding which days could be secured, and seems misleading in MDE, where the tickets state being for use “Any of the valid dates” (listing July 5-September 26, 2021 in our circumstance).


----------



## Robo

prmatz said:


> I chatted with a CM this morning, who said...


It has traditionally been 
that whatever follows the above statement may not necessarily be accurate.


----------



## prmatz

Robo said:


> It has traditionally been
> that whatever follows the above statement may not necessarily be accurate.


So noted. It would just be nice if the gospel was available at the time major decisions need to be made... starting in two days!


----------



## JJ2017

I have a one Day hopper comp ticket linked to myself and one Day hopper comp ticket linked to my husband.

I have a resort reservation Linked For the whole family for five nights in November and I have another resort reservation Linked just for myself for princess weekend.

will I be able to make a park reservation with the comp ticket? Can I make one for November and princess weekend? I’m so confused and haven’t gotten any emails.


----------



## Robo

prmatz said:


> So noted. It would just be nice if the gospel was available at the time major decisions need to be made... starting in two days!


Also know that what may be accurate on X date is subject to major change on Y date.
Nobody knows what will actually happen.


----------



## katyringo

Are they allowing any ticket modifications on packages right now? We have a 3 day ticket and want 4 days now.


----------



## lanejudy

JJ2017 said:


> will I be able to make a park reservation with the comp ticket? Can I make one for November and princess weekend? I’m so confused and haven’t gotten any emails.


You should be able to book using the comp tickets if it is 1) linked to MDE as a ticket, and 2) unrestricted as in no blackouts.
For Nov or princess weekend - do you have tickets and are they linked?  If so you should be fine on Monday.  If not, you will need to wait until you can buy tickets.


----------



## lanejudy

katyringo said:


> Are they allowing any ticket modifications on packages right now? We have a 3 day ticket and want 4 days now.


Not, not at this time.  You may be able to modify a 2021 package on Wed.  Unknown when 2020 can be modified.


----------



## katyringo

lanejudy said:


> Not, not at this time.  You may be able to modify a 2021 package on Wed.  Unknown when 2020 can be modified.



I called today. Obviously take it with a grain of salt. The CM said I should be able to add a day to my ticket on the 28th.


----------



## mefordis

I have a Swan reservation for November, but no tickets.  When am I supposed to try to get park tickets ?  Thanks for any info.


----------



## Avery&Todd

@Robo  or @lanejudy do either of you know if I go and buy the DisneyWorld (not Disneyland) gift card looking PARK TICKETS from my local Target (the had 3 and 4 day tickets yesterday) can I link those to MDE before Monday?

OR do I have to wait until they're activated at a Park? The back of the gift card/ticket said I could take it directly to park guest relations and trade it in for a ticket...


----------



## Wostrem

Our annual passes expired 6/9/20. With the extension from Disney being closed, the expiration moved to September 9, 2020 and with the additional month they're giving AP holders, it's now 10/9/20. We had a trip planned for this past June. It got moved to early July now has been moved to December. We're restricted to certain times of the year since 2 folks in the group are school teachers. Of the seven in our group, it's the first trip for 5 of them and they already have tickets purchased which will be good until September of next year if needed. The other two of us are seasoned Disney travelers and DVC members. We have existing resort reservations for 12/26/20 through 1/2/21. We should be able to make park reservations tomorrow but 2 of us don't have active tickets for our trip because of the AP's expiring. Disney is not selling new tickets at this point and we can't renew the AP's yet. Suggestions??  We're going to call today to see what advice we get.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Wostrem said:


> Our annual passes expired 6/9/20. With the extension from Disney being closed, the expiration moved to September 9, 2020 and with the additional month they're giving AP holders, it's now 10/9/20. We had a trip planned for this past June. It got moved to early July now has been moved to December. We're restricted to certain times of the year since 2 folks in the group are school teachers. Of the seven in our group, it's the first trip for 5 of them and they already have tickets purchased which will be good until September of next year if needed. The other two of us are seasoned Disney travelers and DVC members. We have existing resort reservations for 12/26/20 through 1/2/21. We should be able to make park reservations tomorrow but 2 of us don't have active tickets for our trip because of the AP's expiring. Disney is not selling new tickets at this point and we can't renew the AP's yet. Suggestions??  We're going to call today to see what advice we get.



Maybe they can extend you till 1/2/21 if you explain the circumstances.


----------



## JJ2017

lanejudy said:


> You should be able to book using the comp tickets if it is 1) linked to MDE as a ticket, and 2) unrestricted as in no blackouts.
> For Nov or princess weekend - do you have tickets and are they linked?  If so you should be fine on Monday.  If not, you will need to wait until you can buy tickets.


All I have is the one day park hopper comp Ticket linked to my name as well as those two hotel reservations linked.


----------



## lanejudy

JJ2017 said:


> All I have is the one day park hopper comp Ticket linked to my name as well as those two hotel reservations linked.


Then you will only be able to book 1 day of park reservation next week, until you can purchase more tickets.  2021 resort reservations can be converted to a package  with tickets on Wed. or standalone tickets will be available on 6/28.  It’s unknown when 2020 tickets may be on sale again.


----------



## JJ2017

lanejudy said:


> Then you will only be able to book 1 day of park reservation next week, until you can purchase more tickets.  2021 resort reservations can be converted to a package  with tickets on Wed. or standalone tickets will be available on 6/28.  It’s unknown when 2020 tickets may be on sale again.


Ok. I will have to choose which one wisely!!


----------



## philcata

prmatz said:


> For those who may be wondering... I chatted with a CM this morning, who said the normal expiration rules for tickets still apply. Which makes no sense now with the reservation system and the uncertainty regarding which days could be secured, and seems misleading in MDE, where the tickets state being for use “Any of the valid dates” (listing July 5-September 26, 2021 in our circumstance).


This is so frustrating! I have not been able to locate anything on the Disney site that confirms the ticket would expire after so many days from first use.


----------



## hereforthechurros

For those who have both tickets and AP on their account, is there a way to make sure the system uses the tickets and not the AP for the upcoming reservation system? For those who had both on their account when FPs were made, how did you specifically designate the tickets?


----------



## lanejudy

FPs were not tied directly to a specific ticket, you simply needed to have valid ticket media for that date. I believe the park reservation is the same.  You will want to stop at Guest Relations to have the "right" ticket prioritized before entering the gates.


----------



## hereforthechurros

lanejudy said:


> FPs were not tied directly to a specific ticket, you simply needed to have valid ticket media for that date. I believe the park reservation is the same.  You will want to stop at Guest Relations to have the "right" ticket prioritized before entering the gates.


Ahhh I get it now. We won’t be activating the APs until later so I’m assuming it will just pull the tickets when we scan in for the day. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## MinnieMSue

Have a sun and fun package and going (hopefully) over Labor Day. Thinking about upgrading our 4 day tickets to AP first day of trip and then scheduling room only trips next March, summer, September (before the year is up). I don’t think we can get the AP now because we prob can not modify our trip at this time to remove the tickets. 
 1)Does anyone think that will be a problem with the new changes?  
2) do you think we could book a package with tickets for the March trip and then drop the tickets and change to room only once we have the AP so we could have parks reserved earlier than we will have the AP?
3) am I asking these questions too soon lol?


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> 3) am I asking these questions too soon lol?


Yup.


----------



## redboxcar

I'm pretty disappointed.

I have a DVC reservation from July 12-19 and a 5-day park ticket that I was planning on upgrading to a DVC Gold Pass upon arrival. DVC Member Services is unable to upgrade me over the phone, and while typically you can/have to do it at the park when you arrive, there's no guarantee that ticket sales will resume by then, so as of right now I won't be able to upgrade my ticket at all, now or during my stay.

I'm coming from out of state so now I have to decide if I even want to go because what I definitely DON'T want to do is use my 5-day ticket without upgrading it to an AP.


----------



## philcata

Robo said:


> A ticket begins to expire once it has begun being used.
> It only "lasts" for a few days before any remaining (even unused) days expire.
> 
> A 6-Day Base or Hopper Ticket is valid for 6 days *within 9 days* beginning on the start date (*within 10 days* with PH Plus.)


I can't find anything on Disney's site with this information. I've seen it stated multiple times, but it's not on the ticket information on MDE or in the ticket updates with the re-opening information.


----------



## Robo

philcata said:


> I can't find anything on Disney's site with this information. I've seen it stated multiple times, but it's not on the ticket information on MDE or in the ticket updates with the re-opening information.


There are many "normal rules" that may be altered or suspended due to the unique circumstances of the pandemic park shutdowns and limited daily attendance factors following reopening.


----------



## philcata

Robo said:


> There are many "normal rules" that may be altered or suspended due to the unique circumstances of the pandemic park shutdowns and limited daily attendance factors following reopening.


So how do we know if our tickets expire within 9 days of first use or if we can use any 6 days before the expiration date in September 2021 that is listed in MDE?


----------



## Robo

philcata said:


> So how do we know if our tickets expire within 9 days of first use or if we can use any 6 days before the expiration date in September 2021 that is listed in MDE?


We don't "know" anything, for sure, about how tickets will expire if used during the time when entering a WDW park requires a _reservation._
But...
It is quite likely (I HOPE) that by Sept. 2021 (or so) that the "normal" ticket rules will be back in force.
OTOH...
Will tickets purchased just before and during the current time-frame (and when they start selling them again) have and RETAIN "unique" expiration rules?
Too many unknowns for clear answers, as yet.


----------



## AngelDisney

Robo said:


> We don't "know" anything, for sure, about how tickets will expire if used during the time when entering a WDW park requires a _reservation._
> But...
> It is quite likely (I HOPE) that by Sept. 2021 (or earlier) that the "normal" ticket rules will be back in force.
> OTOH...
> Will tickets purchased just before and during the current time-frame (and when they start selling them again) have and RETAIN "unique" expiration rules?
> Too many unknowns for clear answers, as yet.


I purchased 8-Day PH ticket planning to use it within my 11-Day stay at Christmas. Am I able to make Park Reservations for 8 days still? Now without PH, can I call in before June 22 to see if I can refund the PH portion and add two more days? I originally plan to attend 2 MVMCP but now it may get cancelled. So I hope to add more days if I can no longer park hop. However, my tickets are Canadian Discounted Tickets. Will I lose the discount if I upgrade the tickets this way? TIA!


----------



## Robo

AngelDisney said:


> I purchased 8-Day PH ticket planning to use it within my 11-Day stay at Christmas.
> 1. Am I able to make Park Reservations for 8 days still?
> 2. Now without PH, can I call in before June 22 to see if I can refund the PH portion and add two more days?
> 3. I originally plan to attend 2 MVMCP but now it may get cancelled.
> So I hope to add more days if I can no longer park hop. However,
> my tickets are Canadian Discounted Tickets.
> 4. Will I lose the discount if I upgrade the tickets this way? TIA!


1. That is the *potential* number possible.
But, we have no way of knowing if Disney will be able to GIVE you 8 reservations.
We do not (and Disney does not) know how many reservations per day they will be able to give out.
(That is the reason they are requiring advance reservations.)
2. That is *potentially* a possibility. You may not be able to do that in advance.
You may, or may not be able to "add days."
We just don't know, yet.
3. Yup. Nobody knows.
4. That can certainly be the case.
We just don't know, yet.


----------



## jb405

This screenshot from Mde was posted in the rumors board. It’s info about a park hopper pass that was extended. The verbiage that the ticket can be used ANY dates and that they do not have to be consecutive implies to me that for these tickets the former “must be used with x days of first scan” does not apply.


----------



## lanejudy

jb405 said:


> This screenshot from Mde was posted in the rumors board. It’s info about a park hopper pass that was extended. The verbiage that the ticket can be used ANY dates and that they do not have to be consecutive implies to me that for these tickets the former “must be used with x days of first scan” does not apply.View attachment 502713


Yes, that is the current thought.  It’s a logical interpretation.  However WDW has not confirmed it - and adding to the confusion are phone CMs continuing to cite the standard rules.


----------



## JayMass

I just searched and couldn't find any discussion of this topic. I purchased park hopper tickets for my trip in September (actually for my cancelled April trip) through a third party (Tripster). I've emailed them, but have not heard back yet. I'm looking to get the difference between regular tickets and park hopper tickets refunded. Anybody had any success with this?


----------



## HalloweenBirthday

I'm in the EXACT same boat as you! April trip re-scheduled to September. 7 day PH Plus tixs. I "chatted" with Disney yesterday and the CM sort of circumvented my question. I asked if I could be upgraded to a 10 day one park per day tix to make up for the difference and she said that "they were not offering upgrades or modifications to tickets at this time". A bummer because I was hoping we would make the change before tomorrow when we can make park reservations.


----------



## JayMass

Yeah, I'd be happy if they just added a day. We only have 3 days in the parks which, with park hopping, is perfect for my family. Now, we have to decide which park we WON'T go to.  We have a late flight on the last day so if they added the 4th day we could easily do a half day or more in a park. Just sent an email to Disney Destinations LLC which issued the tickets and I'll update after I hear back from them.


----------



## JayMass

Screen shot from MDX. I wonder if this is the time they will be making ticket modifications and/or refunding the extra cost of already purchased park hoppers.


----------



## Hopingforpixiedust

Is it possible to book a package with only a one day ticket?


----------



## wisconsinmom

Are they allowing adjustment of dates for tickets?  I have a ticket that starts October 30th but have a Labor Day trip scheduled.

I was planning to upgrade to APs but I'm wondering when that option will be available again.


----------



## Oscar Madison

I have tickets in MDE, if I go in tomorrow and am able to make park reservations for only 3 days of a 6 day ticket and decide not to go in July, can I just cancel those park reservations?  Are they like fast passes, no consequence to cancel?


----------



## maryj11

I was wanting to add a day to our park tickets for our August trip. Should I call or are they not doing this yet?


----------



## Dunshie23

I called on Friday to do the same, they would not allow me to do it and couldn't tell me when I would be able to do it.


----------



## DWillowBay

not yet.   Perhaps by the 28th when those with pre-existing tickets can reserve a park?


----------



## katyringo

No. I called yesterday and the CM said the 28th.


----------



## maryj11

Okay thanks all!


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

I'm on hold now trying to do this same thing. The first CM I spoke to said he didn't have any information about when I would be to add a day and he has transferred me to ticket sales to see if they can help.


----------



## mousemaster

My parents wisely purchased many Disney World theme park tickets in the 1980’s.  They gave the tickets to me and these are the type of tickets that never expire.  I used several of them last year and when I arrived at the park they directed  me to guest services to “transfer” the printed ticket to my magic band, but I only brought enough tickets to cover our 3-day stay.  I can only transfer them in-person (not online or over the phone) so my online account doesn’t show that I have any tickets.  Thus, I am not going to be able to reserve a theme park in advance. 

Will I be able to show up this August and use the tickets (even though I won’t have a theme park reservation)?


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

I just got off the phone with Disney and asked this same question. They told me they could refund the difference for the park hopper portion of the ticket, but also advised that I could wait until closer to my stay to make this modification because depending on the situation at the time, park hopping could be possible again. I decided to wait until closer to my stay because I would hate to get my money back for the park hopper only to have park hopping be a thing again when we get there!


----------



## ldo

No. You’ll have to transfer 1st like before at guest services. Then make park reservation based upon availability. I have some old comp tickets that I am in the same boat.


----------



## dmband

Why can’t you do it over the phone?
my paper non expiring tickets they added to MDE over the phone


----------



## ldo

I had  old ones from pre 2005 and I was told I had to take in person to be scanned. That was a few years ago. Maybe they can now do it over the phone.


----------



## lanejudy

You can try contacting WDW ticketing.  Some folks have had success in the past emailing front and back of such old tickets to get them transferred to current media in MDE.  No guarantee it will work, but I'd be afraid of showing up in Aug and not being able to get a park reservation.


----------



## Robo

Hopingforpixiedust said:


> Is it possible to book a package with only a one day ticket?


The number of days on the ticket don't have to match the number of days booked at the resort.
Apparently the current minimum number of days that can be booked with a "package" is two.

However, if they are not selling _any tickets_ at the time you book... you can't book any new tickets.


----------



## Oscar Madison

If I bought my park hopper tickets from UT that are loaded into MDE, does that mean I have to go to them to get reimbursement/credit if I can only use them as base tickets?


----------



## MickeyT

I'm going July 19th with 3 PH's purchased through Undercover Tourist...... No idea how to handle this.


----------



## JayMass

Dallasmomoftwo said:


> I just got off the phone with Disney and asked this same question. They told me they could refund the difference for the park hopper portion of the ticket, but also advised that I could wait until closer to my stay to make this modification because depending on the situation at the time, park hopping could be possible again. I decided to wait until closer to my stay because I would hate to get my money back for the park hopper only to have park hopping be a thing again when we get there!


I'm going in September. Anyone think they will allow park hopping by then?


----------



## skatalite

I'm so confused, guys, and have read conflicting things on various blogs. Hoping someone here can clarify:

My family and I have booked a DVC stay via point rental for late Nov. 27 through Dec. 6. We wish to do 6 days in the parks. We have not purchased park tickets yet. Under the current ticket purchasing and reservation plan, when will I be able to 1) purchase tickets for my family and 2) make reservations for our park days? 

Furthermore, we wish to spread the park days over the 10 days we'll be there. Will we be able to, say, have "break days" in the new reservation system, for example, 3 days in parks, 1 day off, 3 days in parks? 

Thanks for everything, all.


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

I don't know. The CM I talked to said things are changing by the hour, and it is possible park hopping could be allowed in the future just depending on how things go. 
I hope it is allowed for our August trip, but I don't expect it will be.


----------



## lanejudy

Oscar Madison said:


> If I bought my park hopper tickets from UT that are loaded into MDE, does that mean I have to go to them to get reimbursement/credit if I can only use them as base tickets?


When is your trip?  If not this summer, I suggest waiting to see if hopping may be available when you go.  Or you can call WDW tomorrow based on #2 below (https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/parks/#modifications):

If you have a ticket that includes the Park Hopper Option or Park Hopper Plus Option, we have several options available to you:

*Ticket Extension:* You may use your current date-based ticket by September 26, 2021 with the existing add-on options, should the options return by that date.
*Ticket Modification:* Resort Packages with tickets may be modified or cancelled. To discuss your options, please call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) W-DISNEY or (407) 934-7639 beginning June 22, or contact your travel professional.
*Ticket Cancellation:* If you do not want to use your ticket, you also have the option of cancelling your ticket or package. To discuss your options, please call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) 566-4985 beginning June 22, or contact your travel professional.


----------



## lanejudy

skatalite said:


> My family and I have booked a DVC stay via point rental for late Nov. 27 through Dec. 6. We wish to do 6 days in the parks. We have not purchased park tickets yet. Under the current ticket purchasing and reservation plan, when will I be able to 1) purchase tickets for my family and 2) make reservations for our park days?


Unfortunately that is unknown at this time.  WDW has stated they will decide "later" about resuming 2020 ticket sales.  I believe they will see how the opening goes and evaluate how many already have made park reservations for this year.


----------



## jo-jo

Last Oct I bought hopper tickets from UT.  While at disney in Dec,  we upgraded tickets to gold AP.   Paid about $150 per ticket for upgrade.    But the math for days closed X cost of AP  comes to roughly $200.  

We can't be the only ones that bought tickets this way, anyone has any thoughts on what disney may refund?


----------



## skatalite

lanejudy said:


> Unfortunately that is unknown at this time.  WDW has stated they will decide "later" about resuming 2020 ticket sales.  I believe they will see how the opening goes and evaluate how many already have made park reservations for this year.


That's what I thought and was hoping to hear. We'll see what happens "later." Thanks, @lanejudy.


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

maryj11 said:


> I was wanting to add a day to our park tickets for our August trip. Should I call or are they not doing this yet?


I was able to call this afternoon and add a day to my tickets for our August trip.


----------



## zemmer

I am going to try to add a couple of days to my daughter’s ticket at the Disney Springs Guest Relations Office next weekend. Do I need a magic band for her or do they just look at the ticket in her MDE account?


----------



## MiaSRN62

My husband and I have existing DVC resort reservations for Nov 14-22.  Traveling with friends (family of 4).  Everyone has current passes.  Problem is my pass expires Nov 9th. I can’t get through to anyone. Our friends are making park reservations tomorrow for all of us.  Is my exp of Nov 9th going to be an issue? I can’t renew my FL RES monthly payment pass until Sept 9th. Sitting on hold with Passholder line now. It’s been 1 hr 25 min.  
thanks for any insight to this problem.


----------



## Robo

zemmer said:


> I am going to try to add a couple of days to my daughter’s ticket at the Disney Springs Guest Relations Office next weekend. Do I need a magic band for her or do they just look at the ticket in her MDE account?


First thing. If it's a ticket situation, you want to go to the Disney Springs Ticket Center.
(Just a couple of doors away from the "Welcome Center" (Guest Relations.)
There is nothing on a MagicBand except a code that accesses that MB holder's MDE account.
The info is directly found in/added to her account in MDE .
If she is in _your_ MDX account, you should take _your_ legal photo ID with you.
Your MB can make things faster at the window.


----------



## zemmer

Robo said:


> There is nothing on a MagicBand except a code that accesses that MB holder's MDE account.
> The info is directly found in/added to her account in MDE .
> If she is in _your_ MDX account, you should take _your_ legal photo ID with you.


Thanks. Yes, she’s in my account.


----------



## stevevm

I talked to 2 different CM's today and got 2 different answers....

I have a 7-Day ticket and want to upgrade to DVC Gold Annual Pass when I get to Disney on July 21.

1st CM--Says there are NO ticket sales or upgrades at this time and they do not know when or if this will be allowed.

2nd CM(I called back as we may cancel this trip if we can't upgrade..hate to miss the chance to upgrade for only about $180 as we plan on going at least twice next year.)

Well she says I cancel up to 7 days before our trip for full refund, then I asked about the upgrade and she is like "Just go to guest relations in the park or Disney Springs and they will allow the upgrade"

I am only going to use the 7 days this year anyway.

I am confused and nervous I won't be able to upgrade when I arrive


----------



## Robo

stevevm said:


> I talked to 2 different CM's today and got 2 different answers....
> I am confused and nervous I won't be able to upgrade when I arrive



Whatever MIGHT be the case at the _current_ time, MIGHT even change by the time your trip nears.
Things (lots of things) will be "different" for everyone making a WDW trip in the next few weeks-months.
Disney has traditionally "made good" for guests and tickets, overall.


----------



## Dashzap

Robo said:


> Yes. (It's technically possible.)
> You can book a package with any number of days worth of tickets.
> (Number of days on the ticket don't have to match the number of days at the resort.)
> However, if they are not selling _any tickets_ at the time you book... you can't book any new tickets.



Packages (when they are actually booking) can have tickets that are from 2 days to 10 days. No 1-day tickets on packages (you'd have to do a ticketless package and a standalone 1-day ticket).


----------



## Robo

Dashzap said:


> Packages (when they are actually booking) can have tickets that are from 2 days to 10 days. No 1-day tickets on packages (you'd have to do a ticketless package and a standalone 1-day ticket).


Thanks.


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

zemmer said:


> I am going to try to add a couple of days to my daughter’s ticket at the Disney Springs Guest Relations Office next weekend. Do I need a magic band for her or do they just look at the ticket in her MDE account?


Is there a reason you are waiting to get to the Disney Springs guest relations to add the ticket days? I was able to add days to my ticket yesterday by calling in speaking to ticket services. If you add the days now, you stand a better change of getting the park reservations you want.


----------



## zemmer

Dallasmomoftwo said:


> Is there a reason you are waiting to get to the Disney Springs guest relations to add the ticket days? I was able to add days to my ticket yesterday by calling in speaking to ticket services. If you add the days now, you stand a better change of getting the park reservations you want.


I thought they weren’t adding days right now, and I thought I had to add days in person. I have a 4 day Military Salute that needs to be changed to a 6 day. I’ve never tried to ad days before though. I’ll call and ask. Thanks!


----------



## TealMoon

Hello. Just moved to FL, and I'd like to buy annual passes for my daughter and myself. Does anyone know when they will be selling annual passes again? Thanks!


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

zemmer said:


> I thought they weren’t adding days right now, and I thought I had to add days in person. I have a 4 day Military Salute that needs to be changed to a 6 day. I’ve never tried to ad days before though. I’ll call and ask. Thanks!


I don't know about military salute tickets but yesterday I added a day by calling Disney and having the CM transfer me to ticket services because he had no idea how to add days to an existing ticket. I had linked tickets purchased from a third party seller.


----------



## lexybear

Sorry if this has been addressed already, but is there a date when they are going to allow annual passes to be bought? Have a trip in September and am trying to grab a park reservation


----------



## siren0119

lexybear said:


> Sorry if this has been addressed already, but is there a date when they are going to allow annual passes to be bought? Have a trip in September and am trying to grab a park reservation



They stated that ticket sales would resume "later this summer" - I assume that's when AP's will be available again too. The way I read the announcement about reservations opening this week is that they will be taking PACKAGE reservations for 2021 (ticket + room) only....it didn't sound like any tickets would be available to purchase on their own. I hope for the sake of DVC folks that's not true, but it is how it appears.


----------



## lexybear

siren0119 said:


> They stated that ticket sales would resume "later this summer" - I assume that's when AP's will be available again too. The way I read the announcement about reservations opening this week is that they will be taking PACKAGE reservations for 2021 (ticket + room) only....it didn't sound like any tickets would be available to purchase on their own. I hope for the sake of DVC folks that's not true, but it is how it appears.


I'm dvc and thats what I'm afraid of. I'm not going to want to go and use my points if there isn't a park im allowed in. My girlfriend is a cast member and they would only let her use her main gate pass for herself and not allow any of her 3 guest passes in. So now I'm stuck in limbo


----------



## mickeymom629

I have an unused AP in my MDE, but I may not want to use it on my upcoming trip as I can't see getting my money's worth in the near future the way things are.  I have a 7 day no hopping pass and other random very old tickets with days and WP on them that I don't seem to be able to add by myself to my MDE.  

With this new park reservation system, will I be able to make reservations for my stay using the AP in my MDE but, when I go to Guest Services in WDW once I'm there, use the 7 day or older tickets? I thought this was done through prioritizing once we are there, but I'm wondering if that is still the case with this new system.  

If I add the tickets to my MDE, can I still assign the really old ones to other people?

Also, is it true that, if I don't show up for a park reservation, the tickets is still used for that day?

Sorry, I am so confused right now and disappointed that my December family trip is most likely going to be postponed.


----------



## holden

I wish I could help with your questions.  Unfortunately, I'd recommending calling to ask.


----------



## Robo

mickeymom629 said:


> 1. I have an unused AP in my MDE, but I may not want to use it on my upcoming trip as I can't see getting my money's worth in the near future the way things are.
> 2.  I have a 7 day no hopping pass and other random very old tickets with days and WP on them that I don't seem to be able to add by myself to my MDE.
> 
> 3. With this new park reservation system, will I be able to make reservations for my stay using the AP in my MDE but, when I go to Guest Services in WDW once I'm there, use the 7 day or older tickets?
> 4. I thought this was done through prioritizing once we are there, but I'm wondering if that is still the case with this new system.
> 
> 5. If I add the tickets to my MDE, can I still assign the really old ones to other people?
> 6. Also, is it true that, if I don't show up for a park reservation, the tickets is still used for that day?


1. OK.
2.  Not very unusual.
3. Likely so, but nobody knows. 
4. That was standard practice normally.
5. “Very old” and “Really old” are too imprecise to give a good answer.
6. Unlikely, but nobody knows.
As to “calling” for correct answers... that would certainly be hit or miss at this time. Sorry.


----------



## MIChessGuy

I actually hadn't thought about the possibility of losing a "ticket day" by failing to show up for a park reservation.  Disney ought to clarify that in the near future.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

If I have a 4-day Fl resident ticket and am spreading out my park visits over a few months, can I upgrade to an AP on the last park visit? That seems too good to be true and I think there must be a time limit within which you must upgrade from first day of use rather than last, but I can't find this information anywhere.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Ap sales suspended


----------



## 1GoldenSun

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Ap sales suspended


Oh yeah, I actually forgot about this. I'd want to do this probably in February or March of 2021, though, so maybe things will be different then.

Edited to clarify: I have reservations to use the first day of my ticket in July, the second and third in October and November, and plan to use the fourth day sometime in February or March of 2021, and was wondering if on that last visit it would be possible to upgrade if they're selling APs by then.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Maybe


----------



## mousemaster

mousemaster said:


> My parents wisely purchased many Disney World theme park tickets in the 1980’s.  They gave the tickets to me and these are the type of tickets that never expire.  I used several of them last year and when I arrived at the park they directed  me to guest services to “transfer” the printed ticket to my magic band, but I only brought enough tickets to cover our 3-day stay.  I can only transfer them in-person (not online or over the phone) so my online account doesn’t show that I have any tickets.  Thus, I am not going to be able to reserve a theme park in advance.
> 
> Will I be able to show up this August and use the tickets (even though I won’t have a theme park reservation)?


Thanks for the help.


----------



## mickeymom629

Robo said:


> 1. OK.
> 2.  Not very unusual.
> 3. Likely so, but nobody knows.
> 4. That was standard practice normally.
> 5. “Very old” and “Really old” are too imprecise to give a good answer.
> 6. Unlikely, but nobody knows.
> As to “calling” for correct answers... that would certainly be hit or miss at this time. Sorry.



Thanks, Robo.  

If you are able to give a different answer for #5, they are non-expiration tickets that originally had wp and more that were partially used.  Otherwise, I'll just wait and see.


----------



## 10CJ

Is there a place to try and calculate what a base ticket would have cost before everything got shut down?


----------



## friendoffigment

My daughter has resort reservations for april 2021(dvc member) but has to wait to buy tickets. I assume June 28.  She went on to see if there was still availability for April but got the NOT SO FAST page. If there is no availability she would cancel her resort reservatyion but it looks like she won't be able to do that until after she buys the ticket. what happens if she buys a ticket then can't use it because of no opark availability


----------



## Lumpy1106

Did you try the Wayback Machine?
Hmm...
That worked for me.  Don't know why the direct link isn't working.  Here's the address, but you will probably need to go into the Wayback Machine and play with it.  The info is in there.
https://web.archive.org/web/2020031...isneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets-visit-guide/


----------



## mom to minnie&mickey

According to Disney when the packages for 2021 open you will be able to see a calendar with park availability for your dates before buying tickets.


----------



## georgina

So far (except for the first couple of days they are open) I don't think there has been issues with true unavailability of days to reserve, just glitches that prevent us from booking them.


----------



## 10CJ

Lumpy1106 said:


> Did you try the Wayback Machine?
> Hmm...
> That worked for me.  Don't know why the direct link isn't working.  Here's the address, but you will probably need to go into the Wayback Machine and play with it.  The info is in there.
> https://web.archive.org/web/2020031...isneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets-visit-guide/



I have not tried that yet, I will check it out. Thanks


----------



## disneyholic family

I'm not talking about covid, during regular times (pre/post covid) are APs refundable?
Why do i ask?

We're DVC.  We're planning on visiting WDW in july 2021.
I'll be able to book our rooms in August 2020, for July 2021.

Normally i buy tickets just before 60 days (to book FPs)
But now with the park reservation requirement, i need to buy tickets as soon as i book, so that i can reserve park entrance.

But what if we end up not going?
It's easy to cancel a DVC booking, but what about the APs?
Can i return them?
Keep in mind, they will be unused. I will buy APs to be used starting the day of our vacation (july 2021).

.


----------



## MikeF;NJ

1GoldenSun said:


> If I have a 4-day Fl resident ticket and am spreading out my park visits over a few months, can I upgrade to an AP on the last park visit? That seems too good to be true and I think there must be a time limit within which you must upgrade from first day of use rather than last, but I can't find this information anywhere.


Don't forget that in the past, when you've upgraded a used ticket to an AP, the AP is good until one year after the first day of use of the original ticket.


----------



## apainterxx44

I made a stupid mistake when booking my tickets  - I accidently had them start August 13th when my hotel arrival is August 11th. When I called Disney last week they told it would be no big deal and the new system would know to link my resort stay date to my ticket date. I figured this was too good to be true - and it was. No big deal I know the world is crazy right now. The website is locked so you can't change your ticket date but on the ticket FAQ with the new reservation system it says you can just call to change your dates.
Does anyone know what the best number to call is?
All numbers I have for Disney are busy which again - no big deal - however, just want to make sure I am trying the right ones because I have called numbers before only to find out they are not the right ones haha. I am calling 407-939-4357 and 407-934-7639. Any luck with these numbers?


----------



## CarolynFH

disneyholic family said:


> I'm not talking about covid, during regular times (pre/post covid) are APs refundable?
> Why do i ask?
> 
> We're DVC.  We're planning on visiting WDW in july 2021.
> I'll be able to book our rooms in August 2020, for July 2021.
> 
> Normally i buy tickets just before 60 days (to book FPs)
> But now with the park reservation requirement, i need to buy tickets as soon as i book, so that i can reserve park entrance.
> 
> But what if we end up not going?
> It's easy to cancel a DVC booking, but what about the APs?
> Can i return them?
> Keep in mind, they will be unused. I will buy APs to be used starting the day of our vacation (july 2021).
> 
> .


You would be buying an AP voucher, which you then have to activate before entering a park. The vouchers in recent years have been good until 2030, so you could hold onto them until you wanted to use them. Generally however they are not refundable or returnable.


----------



## DISFANSHAN

I had a DVC booking for August that I recently changed from August 15 arrival to August 10 arrival. I have tickets linked that were purchased with the beginning use date being August 15. Now I can not book park days for August 10, 11, 12, 13 and 14 because the ticket starts on August 15. Is there a way to change that? 

Thank you!!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

MikeF;NJ said:


> Don't forget that in the past, when you've upgraded a used ticket to an AP, the AP is good until one year after the first day of use of the original ticket.


Thank you! This is what I wanted to know and I couldn't find the information anywhere.


----------



## The Mayor

If I’m reading the info correct, on June 28 will I be able to change my 4 day pass to a 5 day pass?


----------



## prmatz

Has anyone received clarification on whether multi-day tickets, (at least those purchased before the parks closed down) still have the expiration dates (up to 14 days)? MDE still notes these are valid for any of the dates through September 26, 2021, but I can't get a clear answer on this expiration date anywhere. Makes a major difference for what we're hoping to reserve on the 28th.


----------



## huey578

I currently have 1 day ticket for Sept 20th.  I have cancelled this trip.  Now I have a 3 day park ticket for Dec 24 if I link these tickets will it override existing ones?   Am trying to reserve parks for December.  TIA


----------



## wdw4us

So I have DVC resort booked for February and have AP for my husband and I.  But no tickets for my daughter and granddaughter.  When can I purchase tickets for them?  I was hoping it wasn't the 28th but I think i might be screwed on that one.

Any words of advice would be welcomed.

Thank you,

denise


----------



## MIChessGuy

prmatz said:


> Has anyone received clarification on whether multi-day tickets, (at least those purchased before the parks closed down) still have the expiration dates (up to 14 days)? MDE still notes these are valid for any of the dates through September 26, 2021, but I can't get a clear answer on this expiration date anywhere. Makes a major difference for what we're hoping to reserve on the 28th.


I have been told via WDW email help that such tickets can be used on any dates up to 9/26/2021, no matter how far apart the individual dates are.  But other people report having been told the opposite.  In my case, I know I'd feel seriously burned if the usual 9-day clock started running when I go to the parks for a couple of days in August.  Apparently we will just have to wait to see how this works once the parks have reopened.


----------



## prmatz

MIChessGuy said:


> I have been told via WDW email help that such tickets can be used on any dates up to 9/26/2021, no matter how far apart the individual dates are.  But other people report having been told the opposite.  In my case, I know I'd feel seriously burned if the usual 9-day clock started running when I go to the parks for a couple of days in August.  Apparently we will just have to wait to see how this works once the parks have reopened.


We got through to a CM in ticketing just a few moments ago. We asked about 5 different ways so that we would be completely sure, and she assured us that there are NO restrictions/expirations on the tickets (other than the September 26, 2021 date). Tickets can be used no matter how far apart the individual dates of entry are... use a couple this fall, a couple next year, should be no issues whatsoever. Asked her how sure she was, she said 100%. Great news.


----------



## robinb

So ... I have a two DVC reservations for October 2020 and April 2021.  Ticket sales for 2021 will open up soon (some say 6/24 and others say 6/28).  Rumor has it that APs will not be offered, but that's what I need.  If I buy a multi day ticket for 2021, can I upgrade it to an AP once they go on sale?


----------



## MiaSRN62

apainterxx44 said:


> I made a stupid mistake when booking my tickets  - I accidently had them start August 13th when my hotel arrival is August 11th. When I called Disney last week they told it would be no big deal and the new system would know to link my resort stay date to my ticket date. I figured this was too good to be true - and it was. No big deal I know the world is crazy right now. The website is locked so you can't change your ticket date but on the ticket FAQ with the new reservation system it says you can just call to change your dates.
> Does anyone know what the best number to call is?
> All numbers I have for Disney are busy which again - no big deal - however, just want to make sure I am trying the right ones because I have called numbers before only to find out they are not the right ones haha. I am calling 407-939-4357 and 407-934-7639. Any luck with these numbers?


Hi *apainterxx44,* 
I posted my personal dilemma on this thread on Monday 6/22 in the morning. Didn't really get comments.  We called *407-939-7277* and got through to someone on Sunday night after a 2 HOUR hold---who told us because we are FL residents and on the "monthly payment plan" we needed to call that office----which we did on Monday.  We had a HUGE issue with making Park Pass reservations.  Good luck.


----------



## Robo

robinb said:


> So ... I have a two DVC reservations for October 2020 and April 2021.  Ticket sales for 2021 will open up soon (some say 6/24 and others say 6/28).  Rumor has it that APs will not be offered, but that's what I need.
> 1. If I buy a multi day ticket for 2021, can I upgrade it to an AP
> 2. once they go on sale?



1. Yes.
2. But, not necessarily before you arrive.
You _might_ have to do the upgrade to AP in-person.


----------



## robinb

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. But, not necessarily before you arrive.
> You _might_ have to do the upgrade to AP in-person.


Thanks.  That's what I have always done.  Unfortunately, that's not going to work for me then.  I'll have to wait for APs to go back on sale if I want to be able to book park reservations for my October 2020 trip.


----------



## Tess

wdw4us said:


> So I have DVC resort booked for February and have AP for my husband and I.  But no tickets for my daughter and granddaughter.  When can I purchase tickets for them?  I was hoping it wasn't the 28th but I think i might be screwed on that one.
> 
> Any words of advice would be welcomed.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> denise



I have the same question, kind of--daughter and son-in-law booked with us at BCV--they came into the picture just before Disney put the hammer down on ticket sales and were unable to purchase them.  We are arriving in October 2020 and need to get them tickets.  I know I saw a blurb a week ago that indicated those tickets would be available today only to see one later that indicated tickets were only for 2021 packages.  Does anyone know when on site guests with 2020 reservations will be able to purchase tickets?  My husband and I have APs and made our park reservations, but it sure would be nice to get these kids some tickets so they could join us since they are staying with us!


----------



## Gator29

Since I can't get through on any phone lines, I am hoping someone can advise if the below is possible. 

I have three annual passes that currently expire January 3. They will be extended to expire February 3 in October. We are going to Disney for the Princess Half Marathon weekend February 18 - 21. Since my pass is not valid, I can't book park reservations. If I book a resort/ticket package, can I use the value of those tickets from the package to renew my pass when I get to the parks since I will be within my 30 day window of passes expiring. Just trying to figure out the best way to work the system to ensure we have park reservations. Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## hb9131

Dallasmomoftwo said:


> I don't know about military salute tickets but yesterday I added a day by calling Disney and having the CM transfer me to ticket services because he had no idea how to add days to an existing ticket. I had linked tickets purchased from a third party seller.


Is your trip in 2020 or 2021? I need to add 2 days to my tickets for Sept 2020 and was told I could not yet...?


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

My trip is in 2020. I think your mileage will vary depending on the CM you talk to. Several people have reported not being able to add any days to their tickets. I was able to do it Sunday so that I could book all my park reservations on Monday. It seems like fewer people are having success with adding days now.


----------



## hb9131

Dallasmomoftwo said:


> My trip is in 2020. I think your mileage will vary depending on the CM you talk to. Several people have reported not being able to add any days to their tickets. I was able to do it Sunday so that I could book all my park reservations on Monday. It seems like fewer people are having success with adding days now.


OK, thank you!


----------



## lanejudy

Tess said:


> Does anyone know when on site guests with 2020 reservations will be able to purchase tickets?



Unfortunately it is not known when 2020 tickets will become available again.  As of today, 2021 tickets are available for those with an onsite reservation, and come 6/28 I understand 2021 tickets will be available to the general public.  However WDW has only indicated "later" for 2020 tickets, after they evaluate the situation.  I believe they need to get a good idea of how many people are booking park reservations for 2020 with current (in-hand) tickets before they can decide how many more tickets may be available without jeopardizing capacity issues.  The last thing they want to do is sell anyone tickets that can't be used because the parks have reached capacity. 

I know it's hard to wait, but I do think they'll have those answers this summer.


----------



## frannn

We have a room only mid Aug, then start our package with 10 day PH the next day. Want to upgrade DH to new AP and DD and myself to renewals.  Can't upgrade now and wouldn't want to till NY quarantine is lifted. Are we able to upgrade the tickets the night before the package begins, or will we have to wait till they're active?


----------



## kstinw19

I know that we cannot buy tickets right now, but just wondering if anyone has been able to add on to a ticket?  I have a 2 day basic ticket for dd but need to add on 7 days or buy a new 7 day.  Can I do that now or do I have to wait until the 28th?  Does anyone know?  I don't want to wait on the phone for 2-3 hours for nothing.  Thanks!


----------



## dipastor

Please forgive me if this has been answered.  I can't find it...
Does anyone know....
If you have a hotel reservation for 2020 with tickets (park hoppers here), can you add a day to your park hoppers?
or...even to add a day on your package, you have to wait until end of summer when all ticket sales open again.

I made a mistake.  Staying at resort for 6 days but only got 5 day park hoppers


----------



## ThornXBL

I have not been able to add a day to existing 2020 tickets on either of the 2 calls I've been on this week.

The latest time they recommended I try again on June 28th (though may have to wait longer for when 2020 ticket sales resume) and to call Ticket Services at (407) 566-4985 , option 4


----------



## Disneylvr1971

We have an upcoming resort stay with a CM on our reservation. Does anyone know if she can use her Maingate to get into the parks with us? (We are AP's so we don't need guest passes) We were able to make park reservations with her on it, but nobody seems to know if she can use her maingate to actually get in? I have an email out to Disney, but haven't received an answer. Thanks in advance


----------



## Tess

Disneylvr1971 said:


> We have an upcoming resort stay with a CM on our reservation. Does anyone know if she can use her Maingate to get into the parks with us? (We are AP's so we don't need guest passes) We were able to make park reservations with her on it, but nobody seems to know if she can use her maingate to actually get in? I have an email out to Disney, but haven't received an answer. Thanks in advance



Our daughter was speaking to her good friend (CM) about meeting us in October for some park time and the friend indicated that her maingate was blacked out until further notice.  No idea when she will be able to use it to visit the parks.


----------



## dipastor

ThornXBL said:


> I have not been able to add a day to existing 2020 tickets on either of the 2 calls I've been on this week.
> 
> The latest time they recommended I try again on June 28th (though may have to wait longer for when 2020 ticket sales resume) and to call Ticket Services at (407) 566-4985 , option 4


Yes... I talked to my travel agent.  She said the CM's were not allowed to add any tickets right now to existing reservation and they could be fired if they do so.  I saw a post in another thread where someone was able to get an additional day ticket on their hotel/park package (add a day to their 9 day trip).  My TA said it may have been an inexperienced CM that did it but they were told to hold off.  I guess I will be waiting until end of summer when ticket sales open back up.  I've never had a day where we haven't gone to parks but I know there's a lot of other people with hotel only waiting to get tickets.


----------



## schumacher

For what it's worth, I think Disney will find a way to take care of the confirmed resort guests for 2020. Pretty frustrating for those of us with existing reservations/minus tix, I know but, It seems an odd decision to give priority to a ticket holder with a day or two left over a confirmed week long or more resort reservation {several hundred dollars vs. several thousand dollars} . I get that a resort can be cancelled (unless a DVC rental) but, extending a ticket would appear to be a better strategy, dollar wise. I would hope, at the least, the Mouse will take care of the folks that have paid in full but, who knows? Refunds would just seem to be very painful for them right now. I just can't see them facing the PR nightmare of restricting access to a confirmed resort guest but, these are strange times. Don't give up hope yet folks (there are a ton of unknowns) but, I would be ready to pivot to a cancellation or, have that travel insurance policy at the ready just in case. Travel insurance can't claim a pandemic for non payment as this would appear to be restriction of access to goods and services, it seems, not an insurance expert but... hopefully this works out for everyone.


----------



## Candycane83

Hello! I have a math ticket question and questions about park pass reservations... I’ve purchased 7 day Canadian promo flexible date with park hopper option in January of this year for USD 535.20 per adult and USD 519.20 per child. I also have old 10 day park hopper tickets from before there were date specific tickets and expiry.
So math ticket question, I want to add a day to my tickets. Would I be able to and how much would it cost per person? I don’t know what they would do about the park hoppers right now if I try adding a day. We are planning to go in December, not really sure if they would allow park hopping by then... (Or close altogether... seems like everything is changing so quickly)
I made my park reservations for December and have March as a back up in case we need to cancel December. It let me do it because I had both tickets linked. I’m wondering if I cannot add a day now and just add a day when we get to the parks, what will happen? They would see 8 days reserved when I would be using a 7 day ticket. Would it also matter if I add a day now or later? I have tried calling but was told they would not yet add a day right now...


----------



## Robo

Candycane83 said:


> Hello! I have a math ticket question and questions about park pass reservations... I’ve purchased 7 day Canadian promo flexible date with park hopper option in January of this year for USD 535.20 per adult and USD 519.20 per child. I also have old 10 day park hopper tickets from before there were date specific tickets and expiry.
> So math ticket question, I want to add a day to my tickets.
> 1. Would I be able to and
> 2. how much would it cost per person?
> 3. I don’t know what they would do about the park hoppers right now if I try adding a day.
> 4. We are planning to go in December, not really sure if they would allow park hopping by then... (Or close altogether... seems like everything is changing so quickly)
> I made my park reservations for December and have March as a back up in case we need to cancel December. It let me do it because I had both tickets linked.
> 5. I’m wondering if I cannot add a day now and just add a day when we get to the parks, what will happen? They would see 8 days reserved when I would be using a 7 day ticket. Would it also matter if I add a day now or later? I have tried calling but was told they would not yet add a day right now...


Based on long-standing "normal" rules:
1. Yes.
2. Subtract what you paid for the ticket (when purchased from Disney) that you HAVE, from the current on-line cost (from Disney) of the ticket that you WANT.
3. 4. 5.  All answers that reference info that has not yet been announced by Disney are purely guesses.


----------



## Candycane83

Robo said:


> Based on long-standing "normal" rules:
> 1. Yes.
> 2. Subtract what you paid for the ticket (when purchased from Disney) that you HAVE, from the current on-line cost (from Disney) of the ticket that you WANT.
> 3. 4. 5.  All answers that reference info that has not yet been announced by Disney are purely guesses.


I guess that would mean losing the Canadian promo discount... kinda sucks... under normal circumstances would they bridge the price if I enter the park first and add a day after?


----------



## Robo

Candycane83 said:


> 1. I guess that would mean losing the Canadian promo discount... kinda sucks...
> 2. under normal circumstances would they bridge the price if I enter the park first and add a day after?


1. Yup.
2. Nope.
That ticket is not a "discounted _*regular*_ ticket."
It is a special ticket at a special price.
Also, entering a park using a ticket does not affect the ability to upgrade or the upgrade price.


----------



## Candycane83

Robo said:


> 1. Yup.
> 2. Nope.
> That ticket is not a "discounted _*regular*_ ticket."
> It is a special ticket at a special price.
> Also, entering a park using a ticket does not affect the ability to upgrade or the upgrade price.


Thanks so much for your help Robo! I’m thinking just saving those tickets since they now have a 2030 expiry and maybe buying new ones from a discounted site later.


----------



## mefordis

lanejudy said:


> Unfortunately it is not known when 2020 tickets will become available again.  As of today, 2021 tickets are available for those with an onsite reservation, and come 6/28 I understand 2021 tickets will be available to the general public.  However WDW has only indicated "later" for 2020 tickets, after they evaluate the situation.  I believe they need to get a good idea of how many people are booking park reservations for 2020 with current (in-hand) tickets before they can decide how many more tickets may be available without jeopardizing capacity issues.  The last thing they want to do is sell anyone tickets that can't be used because the parks have reached capacity.
> 
> I know it's hard to wait, but I do think they'll have those answers this summer.



I have a room only reservation for Nov 4, so I booked a package for Feb 2021 and reserved parks, just in case I won't be able to buy tickets for my Nov trip.  I think one indication of if they will open ticket sales for 2020 is if the parks are filling up around the time of your vacation.  So far it looks like the parks are not filling up all that much, except for the few days after the parks initially open.


----------



## Robo

Candycane83 said:


> Thanks so much for your help Robo! I’m thinking just saving those tickets since they now have a 2030 expiry and maybe buying new ones from a discounted site later.


Yup.
These decisions require a lot of math computation to compare and contrast the value.


----------



## disneyfiend42

anyone received their refund for the MNSCHP yet?


----------



## Marissa227

disneyfiend42 said:


> anyone received their refund for the MNSCHP yet?



Yes. Mine came through on 6/22


----------



## Herding_Cats

Sooooo.....when I moved my [closed] resort reservations on Tuesday, my CM got the hoppers taken off our tickets.  But my "balance due" didn't change.

Our MNSSHP tickets have also disappeared, but we haven't gotten a refund yet.


----------



## vicarrieous

I think this is right, but can someone confirm.

If I purchase tickets from an authorized seller (like parksavers) for Jan 2021 and they are base tickets. I can add them to MDE and when I get to Disney upgrade to hoppers and pay the difference between their Disney Value and the upgraded Disney cost. Does that sound right? I have price bridged and added days before, but not hoppers. I want to hold off on buying hoppers until its guaranteed that will be allowed.


----------



## MinnieMSue

vicarrieous said:


> I think this is right, but can someone confirm.
> 
> If I purchase tickets from an authorized seller (like parksavers) for Jan 2021 and they are base tickets. I can add them to MDE and when I get to Disney upgrade to hoppers and pay the difference between their Disney Value and the upgraded Disney cost. Does that sound right? I have price bridged and added days before, but not hoppers. I want to hold off on buying hoppers until its guaranteed that will be allowed.



I very well might be wrong but I thought adding hoppers was a specific amount no matter what the original ticket cost.


----------



## Robo

vicarrieous said:


> I think this is right, but can someone confirm.
> 
> If I purchase tickets from an authorized seller (like parksavers) for Jan 2021 and they are base tickets. I can add them to MDE and
> 
> when I get to Disney upgrade to hoppers and pay the difference between their Disney Value and the upgraded Disney cost. Does that sound right?


That’s correct.


----------



## cindianne320

I don't know if this is the right place to ask this, but I have a room reservation for April 2021. I also have an AP. My son will be traveling with me, and my travel agent tells me that I am unable to buy a ticket for him at this time. Does anyone know when I can buy him a ticket?!


----------



## vicarrieous

MinnieMSue said:


> I very well might be wrong but I thought adding hoppers was a specific amount no matter what the original ticket cost.
> [/QUOTE





cindianne320 said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to ask this, but I have a room reservation for April 2021. I also have an AP. My son will be traveling with me, and my travel agent tells me that I am unable to buy a ticket for him at this time. Does anyone know when I can buy him a ticket?!



No where until June 28th. On the 28th you will be able to purchase directly from Disney.


----------



## Buzzsgramma

Does 
anyone know the price of a one day park as yet? or the average....? I book tix for Feb 2021 on Sunday and I am expecting a big increase...


----------



## runjulesrun

Not yet, sorry.


----------



## Robo

Buzzsgramma said:


> Does
> anyone know the price of a one day park as yet? or the average....? I book tix for Feb 2021 on Sunday and *I am expecting a big increase...*


I'm not.

Let's see who's right.

(Exciting, isn't it?)


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Price runs around $129.00 for one day .


----------



## ltorroba

Hello guys!

I have a questions and would truly appreciate your feedback. I have Disney Hotel reservation for December, but I don't have tickets. Does anybody know when I will be able to purchase tickets, so I can reserve my time in the parks? The information everywhere is very confusing and I don't know that from Sunday the 28th, I'll be able to get the tickets and reserve my spot in the parks.

I thank you ahead of time for all your help in this matter. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## lanejudy

@ltorroba  Unfortunately, June 28th is only for 2021 tickets.  As of yet, there is no date for when 2020 ticket sales may resume - WDW has only said "later."  I believe they needed to get the park reservation system rolled out to get an idea of how many tickets already out there may be used at what time.  Once they get a handle on that volume, they can decide how many more tickets may be made available.  I would hope 2020 tickets are first offered to those with current reservations, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## CarolynFH

lanejudy said:


> I would hope 2020 tickets are first offered to those with current reservations, but we'll have to wait and see.


I would hope so too. It seems Disney would want to open ticket sales to a known number of people who already have resort reservations, on the theory that they are planning to enter the parks during at least part of their stay, before opening them up to a completely unknown number of people who have no resort reservations.


----------



## Lucky'sMom

Will Disney allow us to change the number of days on our tickets now?  For July trip.


----------



## CarolynFH

CarolynFH said:


> Anyone had success upgrading a Gold AP to Platinum over the phone recently? We have DVC Gold APs with expiration extended into February and want to upgrade to Platinum to cover our December trip.


Quoting myself here because I just realized this might be a better thread to answer my question! We would like to make park pass reservations for our December trip but our Gold passes aren’t valid for our dates.


----------



## maryj11

Lucky'sMom said:


> Will Disney allow us to change the number of days on our tickets now?  For July trip.


I would like to know too. I want to add a day beginning of August.


----------



## maryj11

We was going to go to the parks 4 days and then buy an after hour ticket. Well now we need 5 day tickets since they wont have after hours. 
Would it be cheaper to upgrade a 4 park magic ticket to a 5 day base ticket or just buy another one day ticket? I bought the 4 park magic ticket from UT which is for 2 adults. The cost was 728.70. I have searched for the price of a 5 day base ticket before Disney closed, but I can’t find it. What is the price of a 5 day base ticket and 1 day ticket for the beginning of August?


----------



## wdw4us

Tess said:


> I have the same question, kind of--daughter and son-in-law booked with us at BCV--they came into the picture just before Disney put the hammer down on ticket sales and were unable to purchase them.  We are arriving in October 2020 and need to get them tickets.  I know I saw a blurb a week ago that indicated those tickets would be available today only to see one later that indicated tickets were only for 2021 packages.  Does anyone know when on site guests with 2020 reservations will be able to purchase tickets?  My husband and I have APs and made our park reservations, but it sure would be nice to get these kids some tickets so they could join us since they are staying with us!


I got off chat with DVC, tickets go on sale at Disney.com at 7am on Sunday the 28th for my February vacation. Wonder how long it will be before I get them and make park reservations?  fingers crossed it goes smoother than the other day. I sure would try for your vacation on Sunday and see if it works.


----------



## ilanakan

disneyfiend42 said:


> anyone received their refund for the MNSCHP yet?


Haven't received mine yet, and it's been a week since my tickets disappeared from MDE.  No email either.


----------



## ilanakan

OK, just received a gift card from Disney.  No email, no messaging, just a figure which is exactly what we paid for MNSSHP tickets.  
What the...
Is the the refund for the party?  Why on earth didn't I get a refund to my card?  This doesn't seem fare, forcing me to use the money on Disney...especially when I'm not from the US, and we don't have any kind of Disney stores here in Australia, and who knows when the next time we will be able to be in Disney World.
What do I do?


----------



## Pattyjo9951

Has anyone that had the 4 day magic ticket with NBA experience and water park option been refunded for the water park? It doesn’t look like initially the water parks will be open. We are there July 12-19.


----------



## NYDisneyKid

Did I hear and or read correctly that this is allowed now?


----------



## Robo

NYDisneyKid said:


> Did I hear and or read correctly that *this* is allowed now?


That would depend on what "*this*" is.


----------



## Stromboli's_Washer

Hello everybody.  New user from CT here.  Lifelong Disney fan, but until last year, I hadn't been to the World since I was 5 in '93.  Now I'm obsessed (understatement) to go back.  Anyways, a few basic questions in this chaotic time.  I can't get through to Disney for clarification.  A million thank yous to anyone who has the patience to help me.

- I am not a DVC or AP holder.  I understand tickets go on sale tomorrow (7/28) for me (general public), but it sounds like the earliest I can book park dates for is 2021.  Is this correct?  I was hoping to secure something between September-November of 2020.  Maybe I'm wrong about this.  I would not be staying on Disney property if that matters.
- What time do tickets go on sale tomorrow?  Midnight?  6 AM?  Etc.
- Is there a maximum number of park days I can book consecutively?
- Is it still believed/understood that the tri-state quarantine ends on July 7th?  Again, I am from CT.
- If I am lucky enough to secure tickets, how far out can dining reservations be made?  Again, I would not be staying on Disney property if that affects it.
- If things are worse health-wise around the time I secure my tickets for, and I am hesitant to go, am I out of luck, or do I have options to use my tickets on different dates, pending availability?

Thank you so much for any help.  Hope all who are lucky enough to get there have an amazing time.


----------



## soniam

Hotels and tickets are for 2021 only. You can book as many days as you have tickets. Is CT quarantining those coming from Florida, like New York is? They are saying 60 days for dining, but nothing in the parks or hotels has opened up from 7/11 onward. Disney Springs has been booking 60 days out. Can't answer the rest, sorry.


----------



## Stromboli's_Washer

Thank you very much.  CT is indeed requiring quarantine of FL travelers as of a few days ago.  Jersey too I believe.


----------



## Sunnywho

They are resuming sales for 2020 later this summer, possibly second week of July.


----------



## NYDisneyKid

Robo said:


> That would depend on what "*this*" is.


https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...of-restrictive-theme-park-reservation-system/


----------



## Ejw5

We are trying to figure out the cost of our six day theme park tickets that we are planning on purchasing in the morning. I called and they were unable to tell me an exact cost over the phone. My question is this: Do stand alone tickets cost more than tickets that are part of a package? I have always heard there was not a discount for having tickets that are part of a package.


----------



## Happy Artist

Could someone help me? I am feeling kind dense trying to figure out the tickets on the Disney's site.  If I buy a 3 day park hopper, and wanted to add the plus option, would those plus options be part of the 3 day only tickets I bought or are the plus options separate? Thank you!


----------



## Robo

Happy Artist said:


> Could someone help me? I am feeling kind dense trying to figure out the tickets on the Disney's site.  If I buy a 3 day park hopper, and wanted to add the plus option, would those plus options be part of the 3 day only tickets I bought or are the plus options separate? Thank you!



A 3-day ticket with "Plus Options"means that ANY of the options
and/or park days can be visited
over the course of 5 continuous days (or 6 continuous days with Park Hopper Plus ticket)
starting on the day that you first use the ticket. 
You can use the Plus options on the same day 
that you visit a park or on separate days.


----------



## Robo

Ejw5 said:


> We are trying to figure out the cost of our six day theme park tickets that we are planning on purchasing in the morning. I called and they were unable to tell me an exact cost over the phone. My question is this:
> 1. Do stand alone tickets cost more than tickets that are part of a package?
> 2. I have always heard there was not a discount for having tickets that are part of a package.


1. No.
2. Correct.


----------



## Happy Artist

Robo said:


> A 3-day ticket with "Plus Options"means that ANY of the options
> and/or park days can be visited
> over the course of 5 continuous days (or 6 continuous days with Park Hopper Plus ticket)
> starting on the day that you first use the ticket.
> You can use the Plus options on the same day
> that you visit a park or on separate days.


Thank you.  So if I want to visit a waterpark, it will take up one of my days of a  3 day ticket?


----------



## Robo

Happy Artist said:


> Thank you.  So if I want to visit a waterpark, it will take up one of my days of a  3 day ticket?


No.
Absolutely not.
The "number of days" on a ticket has basically to do
with the number of days that you can visit a Theme Park.

A 3 Day ticket with Plus Options allows 3 days in theme parks 
-PLUS- 
3 visits to the Water Parks (or other of the choices offered.)


----------



## maryj11

Does anyone know the price of a 5 day base ticket and the price of a 1 day ticket for the beginning of August? I really wish Disney would show the prices on their site even though we can’t purchase right now. I need to figure out some prices.


----------



## DISfam2401

Does anyone know how I purchase 2021 tickets? We have hotel reservations and when I go to the website, it still gives me the "returning to a world of magic" page. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

DISfam2401 said:


> Does anyone know how I purchase 2021 tickets? We have hotel reservations and when I go to the website, it still gives me the "returning to a world of magic" page. Thanks!



Click below-
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/admission/tickets/
(Works for me.)


----------



## DISfam2401

Robo said:


> Click below-
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/admission/tickets/
> (Works for me.)



Thank you! Seeing that it worked for you made me think - I had to open an "Incognito browser" and then it worked fine. For some reason the Disney website does that sometimes. Fast and easy this morning, no issues at all getting the parks we wanted for our trip in early January!


----------



## MMSM

Robo said:


> A 3-day ticket with "Plus Options"means that ANY of the options
> and/or park days can be visited
> over the course of 5 continuous days (or 6 continuous days with Park Hopper Plus ticket)
> starting on the day that you first use the ticket.
> You can use the Plus options on the same day
> that you visit a park or on separate days.


Are they selling hoppers for next year?


----------



## Ejw5

MMSM said:


> Are they selling hoppers for next year?



Yes they are. We bought tickets this morning for May 2021 and park hoppers were an option.


----------



## MMSM

Ejw5 said:


> Yes they are. We bought tickets this morning for May 2021 and park hoppers were an option.


That is great!  Our tickets expire Sept 2021now but we had two day park hopper options plus.  We hoped they would still be good for March and April 2021!


----------



## Lorana

If I were to purchase single use tickets now to make reservations, when APs go on sale again, do you know if I can upgrade to APs online or on the phone?


----------



## morecast

Anyone know if we can add days to existing 2020 tickets?


----------



## DisBuckMan

Lorana said:


> If I were to purchase single use tickets now to make reservations, when APs go on sale again, do you know if I can upgrade to APs online or on the phone?



Doubtful. Has always had to be done at the parks.


----------



## Northernlites

Hello My son does not want to go to Disney World. I had purchased a five day ticket.  Can I reassign this ticket to my sister who now wants to come? Is there a cost involved? This would be from child ticket to adult.


----------



## msrika

Northernlites said:


> Hello My son does not want to go to Disney World. I had purchased a five day ticket.  Can I reassign this ticket to my sister who now wants to come? Is there a cost involved? This would be from child ticket to adult.


If you’re friends on my MDE then you just reassign and there’s no cost or penalty though your sister will now own the tickets


----------



## robinb

Lorana said:


> If I were to purchase single use tickets now to make reservations, when APs go on sale again, do you know if I can upgrade to APs online or on the phone?


I asked the same question last week and @Robo told me that I would probably have to wait until I get onsite to upgrade to an AP:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/tickets-how-to-upgrade.3570721/page-461#post-62051792
I have DVC reservation for April but I am still hoping to also go in 2020.


----------



## The Mayor

So easy this morning to change my 4 day pass to a 5 day. Took about 2 minutes to change. Had to wait a bit after for it to process before it let me make a fifth park reservation but all set now for April 2021


----------



## Becky Mouse

disneyfiend42 said:


> anyone received their refund for the MNSCHP yet?


 
Yes, mine came through nearly a week ago.


----------



## Becky Mouse

vicarrieous said:


> No where until June 28th. On the 28th you will be able to purchase directly from Disney.



I don't think this is right. People who have resort reservations for 2020 but don't have tickets still cannot buy park tickets. We're in this situation. My daughter and I bought our tickets, so we're OK. We're traveling with my friend and her daughter, and they haven't bought their tickets. I was told Disney might sell more tickets for 2020 later this summer.

Edit: Oops, I see. The person writing this is going in 2021. I believe you can book for 2021!


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Hi, I’m a little confused. My husband and myself are AP but our kids are not. I was looking to purchase tickets for them for our 2021 trip and there is an option for purchasing park hoppers. I thought we can only book reservations for one park a day? Am I wrong or will things be changing sooner than I thought? I would certainly like to save 85x3 if I can but they would like to park hop if it’s going to be allowed. Any info?


----------



## lanejudy

WDW intends to bring back the ability to park-hop as soon as possible, once capacity allows.  I think by 2021 it will be allowed again.  You could buy base tickets and add Hopping later.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Thanks a lot! That make me feel better! Now I can continue planning our rescheduled from August trip!


----------



## maryj11

morecast said:


> Anyone know if we can add days to existing 2020 tickets?


This is what I want to know. I haven’t called yet because I’m not waiting on hold forever if I cannot do it now .


----------



## Runnsally

The Mayor said:


> So easy this morning to change my 4 day pass to a 5 day. Took about 2 minutes to change. Had to wait a bit after for it to process before it let me make a fifth park reservation but all set now for April 2021


Hi.  You did this over the phone?  Thanks.


----------



## JKDisney

Am I losing my mind? Every link to purchase tickets sends me into a loop of "Know Before You Go" pages, and I can't ever get to a page that offers actual tickets.

Edit: Never mind, had to delete cookies  - never a dull moment with WDW website


----------



## The Mayor

Runnsally said:


> Hi.  You did this over the phone?  Thanks.



Sorry! Should have stated I did it online on MDE.


----------



## ThornXBL

morecast said:


> Anyone know if we can add days to existing 2020 tickets?



(Updated; unable to Check Out with these changes yet)
Seems like you can now on MDE, but doing so will change your ticket's valid date range (just a heads up).

(I went to My Plans, went to our Tickets, and hit Change Ticket)






EDIT:

false alarm, looks like you cannot Check Out for these changes yet:


----------



## MIChessGuy

ThornXBL said:


> (Updated; unable to Check Out with these changes yet)
> Seems like you can now on MDE, but doing so will change your ticket's valid date range (just a heads up).
> 
> (I went to My Plans, went to our Tickets, and hit Change Ticket)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> false alarm, looks like you cannot Check Out for these changes yet:


Ah, that is the first time I have seen the validity window of the "extended" tickets worded exactly that way.  It states clearly that you can spread out the ticket days any way you want up to 9/26/21.  The verbiage used in the park updates section on MDE was somewhat more weaselly.  On another note, it seems rather obnoxious of Disney to reinstate the normal ticket validity range when a guest wants a change.  Maybe they can be talked out of doing that.


----------



## Runnsally

MIChessGuy said:


> Ah, that is the first time I have seen the validity window of the "extended" tickets worded exactly that way.  It states clearly that you can spread out the ticket days any way you want up to 9/26/21.  The verbiage used in the park updates section on MDE was somewhat more weaselly.  On another note, it seems rather obnoxious of Disney to reinstate the normal ticket validity range when a guest wants a change.  Maybe they can be talked out of doing that.


Interesting...I assumed that the tickets could be activated any time during the extended window but then would behave like typical 7-day tickets.  You’re right that the wording implies otherwise (although I’m not convinced that’s how it will actually be in practice).


----------



## LynnTH

Question.  I have Credit Card points (Citi Thank You Points) on 2 cards totaling about 130,000 points.  Right now (through April I think)  I can call Citi and they can get me Disney Tickets with those points at a 1.25 ratio.  So, instead of my points being worth $1300 they would be worth $1625.  I wanted to get Disney Tickets with these points but don't know when we will be going.  Hoping to go in May but depends on how things are then.

Am I correct that Disney does not offer the tickets anymore without choosing a date?  I thought they had them bur they cost a bit more?  I didn't see them on the website.  So, worse case If I get them for May and we don't go then.  I can just pay to upgrade the difference when we do go correct?  I won't lose anything on what I paid?  I would not put them in MDE until I know for sure what dates we are going or does that not matter...


----------



## lanejudy

You are right, I don't see the "Flexible" option offered right now.  Basically all that did was upcharge to the highest ticket price of the year.  You are better off booking for specific dates and then changing if necessary.  Unless you _might_ go during the year-end holidays, "Flex" was an overpriced ticket for any other time of year.  Unused tickets standard multi-day tickets retain their value.


----------



## Raya

following


----------



## LynnTH

lanejudy said:


> You are right, I don't see the "Flexible" option offered right now.  Basically all that did was upcharge to the highest ticket price of the year.  You are better off booking for specific dates and then changing if necessary.  Unless you _might_ go during the year-end holidays, "Flex" was an overpriced ticket for any other time of year.  Unused tickets standard multi-day tickets retain their value.



Thanks.  That is what I needed to know.


----------



## BellaBaby

Runnsally said:


> Interesting...I assumed that the tickets could be activated any time during the extended window but then would behave like typical 7-day tickets.  You’re right that the wording implies otherwise (although I’m not convinced that’s how it will actually be in practice).


This is exactly my question. We have 10 day hoppers from our canceled trip end of May. Our trip is scheduled 7/20-7/31. And we have park reservations, basically all set. I'm excited to go but if we can't handle the masks in the heat or feel like it's just not the experience we are hoping for, i.e., wait times are a lot longer than expected, would we be able to use 4-5 days and still keep the remaining days for a trip when things are more back to normal? I guess no one knows for sure but any speculation? 
It certainly seems to be the case with the wording in MDE.


----------



## Robo

BellaBaby said:


> We have 10 day hoppers...
> I'm excited to go but...
> 1. would we be able to use 4-5 days and still keep the remaining days for a trip when things are more back to normal?
> 2. I guess no one knows for sure but any speculation?
> 3. It certainly seems to be the case with the wording in MDE.


While that's counterintuitive to WDW "normal..."
1. Looks like that'll work (for the short term, anyway.)
2. Yup. That's what I've been able to piece together.
3. Yup.


----------



## reposado

According to the WDRPD availability calendar it looks like most days in August and beyond is wide open and not close to being sold out... when do you guys think Disney will open up general ticket sales for those months?


----------



## Starwarsfan2

So, if I have 7 day hoppers bought from UT and we only have access to the parks for 4 days since we will be there July 8-13, what are my viable options of getting some value out of the 3remaining days?  Does the caveat that tickets are good until Sept 2021 mean we still have the 3 days left until then?  If not, should we be able to go to Customer Service when we arrive to purchase tickets for 2021 with the remaining balance?  If not, I wonder if we can just keep the hoppers and purchase 4 day one park tickets since we already have park reservations.  Help.


----------



## Robo

Starwarsfan2 said:


> So, if I have 7 day hoppers bought from UT and we only have access to the parks for 4 days since we will be there July 8-13, what are my viable options of getting some value out of the 3remaining days?
> 1. Does the caveat that tickets are good until Sept 2021 mean we still have the 3 days left until then?
> 2. If not, should we be able to go to Customer Service when we arrive to purchase tickets for 2021 with the remaining balance?
> 3. If not, I wonder if we can just keep the hoppers and purchase 4 day one park tickets since we already have park reservations.


1. That LOOKS to be the case.

2. Under "normal" conditions, if you USE any part of a ticket, you can't use any of it's value to purchase ANOTHER (non-AP) ticket to use on another trip.
If you have new, never-used tickets you can use their value to buy other tickets,

3. That is (and has normally been) a choice you could make.
You can always buy and use NEW tickets and keep the older ones, unused.


----------



## xfiles3010

I purchased a 3 day Flex park hopper ticket for Sept 2020.   Tickets were purchased through Sams Club Travel. Do I call Sams or WDW to request a refund/cancellation??? TIA


----------



## disneykins

We are planning to go to  WDW for 3 weeks in March 2020 and 3 weeks in Feb. 2021. We will buy Gold Annual passes (DVC members) and stay on site at DVC resorts using our points. Our problem is we don't know the exact dates of our stays yet. We are retired Canadians and will be in Florida Feb. to Apr. both years, so very flexible. How will this new reservation system affect us? We were going to wait to buy the Annual Passes until the end of this year, but do we need them to book park reservations? And do we need to make our resort reservations ASAP as well?
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## JimmyMartin

Currently you need an AP to book 3 days. To book stay days you need hotel and and a park pass to book parks. Annual pass begins use year on first day used to enter park.


----------



## bsjs0708

Watching...


----------



## bsjs0708

Watching


----------



## Nalshersmom

bsjs0708 said:


> DS got 5 tics back in February for our April trip that has been moved to October...
> They are park hoppers and now with PH not an option does anyone know if we can receive a refund on the PH option on our tickets?
> TIA


All the CMs I have spoken with are able to downgrade days and park hoppers.


----------



## lanejudy

@xfiles3010  For a refund, I think you'll need to go back through Sams.  I haven't heard what their policy involves.  Alternatively, you can keep the ticket and apply it towards tickets for your next visit.


@disneykins   It's very similar to the FP+ system - you must have tickets to make a parks reservation; to make reservations for a full week or length of stay, you must have an on-site resort booked.  How quickly Feb. or Apr. reservations will book up is anyone's guess at this point, though I expect WDW will be adding capacity by that point so it may not be too difficult later.


----------



## mefordis

Assuming Disney opens up ticket sales for the rest of 2020, I have reservations at the Swan for Nov 3 week.  I booked through Marriott with points.  Will I need to convert this booking into a package to buy tickets and reserve parks, or do they let you buy tickets & reserve parks with a separate room only reservation?  

I assume swan will be open in Nov?  Could I possibly be wrong and should I rebook to a different resort just in case?


----------



## lanejudy

mefordis said:


> Assuming Disney opens up ticket sales for the rest of 2020, I have reservations at the Swan for Nov 3 week.  I booked through Marriott with points.  Will I need to convert this booking into a package to buy tickets and reserve parks, or do they let you buy tickets & reserve parks with a separate room only reservation?
> 
> I assume swan will be open in Nov?  Could I possibly be wrong and should I rebook to a different resort just in case?


I'm pretty sure I read that the Swan/Dolphin will be opening late July or early August so I think your November stay should be fine (barring any re-closure requirements).  WDW packages are not required for access to the parks so assuming tickets go back on sale for 2020 you can just buy standalone tickets.  You'll be able to check park availability before purchasing.  Again, that all assumes things proceed as planned and that ticket sales resume for 2020.


----------



## SL6827

My youngest ask me the other day if I was going to buy us some water park APs to have to put up but I told her I don't know if/when Disney will sell them again.  Any idea?


----------



## emerald3582

Sorry if this has already been addressed in this thread.

If I buy a room+tix package, can I upgrade only 2 of the 4 tix in the package?

We will be there for 7 days and I'd rather get 6-day PH's and then decide after we get there if we want another day in the park. I'm pretty sure DH & I will want a chill day, but my DD's might want another day.


----------



## Robo

emerald3582 said:


> If I buy a room+tix package,
> *can I upgrade only 2 of the 4 tix in the package?*


Yes, you can 
but only AFTER you arrive.


----------



## emerald3582

Robo said:


> Yes, you can
> but only AFTER you arrive.


Perfect! That's exactly the answer I was looking for. TY!


----------



## wisblue

Are the new tickets for 2021 subject to the same limits as before with respect to how many days you have to use them once you use the first day? For example, if I buy a 10 day ticket, how many days do I have to use them or lose them?


----------



## Robo

wisblue said:


> Are the new tickets for 2021 subject to the same limits as before with respect to how many days you have to use them once you use the first day? For example, if I buy a 10 day ticket, how many days do I have to use them or lose them?


Nobody can say,
as we don't know (heck, DISNEY does not know) if and/or when they will drop the use of daily "park reservations."
When the "reservations" are no longer needed/used, it will be a safe bet that the limited number of days following first use
until a multi-day ticket expires will return.


----------



## wisblue

Robo said:


> Nobody can say,
> as we don't know (heck, DISNEY does not know) if and/or when they will drop the use of daily "park reservations."
> When the "reservations" are no longer needed/used, it will be a safe bet that the limited number of days following first use
> until a multi-day ticket expires will return.



I was able to answer this by going part way through the ticket purchase process, even though I don’t have specific dates for a trip yet. If you click on the number of days you want, it tells you to pick a day for your first day, and then it tells you how many days you have to use all of the days on your ticket. For example, a 10 day ticket has to be used in a period of 14 days starting with the day of first use.

I was hoping that they might offer a ticket that could be used over multiple, shorter trips. Like the old no expiration tickets, but with an expiration of like a year or two. But, at least for now, no such luck.


----------



## Robo

wisblue said:


> I was able to answer this by going part way through the ticket purchase process, even though I don’t have specific dates for a trip yet. If you click on the number of days you want, it tells you to pick a day for your first day, and then it tells you how many days you have to use all of the days on your ticket. For example, a 10 day ticket has to be used in a period of 14 days starting with the day of first use.


What you describe are the "normal" ticket usage rules.

And, while what you describe is absolutely possible (likely will be,) I would not trust _anything_ to be fully "normal" (sad to say) for quite some time.


----------



## wisblue

I realize things are always subject to change, but these are the rules now for buying park tickets today for dates in 2021, and that’s all I was wondering about.


----------



## lanejudy

I think because you can check park availability before purchasing tickets, new sales of 2021 tickets are sticking with the standard date-based validity window.  Only the 2020 tickets purchased before ticket sales were suspended get the extension thru 9/26/21.


----------



## crayon3448

Is there a way to downgrade tickets after first use? We have 6 day PH tickets. Say we go for 2-3 days and find the mask wearing is too much so we just want to hang around the pool. Are we able to refund the rest of the ticket price?


----------



## lanejudy

crayon3448 said:


> Is there a way to downgrade tickets after first use? We have 6 day PH tickets. Say we go for 2-3 days and find the mask wearing is too much so we just want to hang around the pool. Are we able to refund the rest of the ticket price?


You can ask but I wouldn’t expect it.  Do your tickets have the extended expiration of 9/26/2021?  If so, you can carry those unused days for another visit.


----------



## crayon3448

lanejudy said:


> You can ask but I wouldn’t expect it.  Do your tickets have the extended expiration of 9/26/2021?  If so, you can carry those unused days for another visit.


Thanks for the response. We do have a January trip planned so maybe we could use the tickets then...but just went to check MDE for the expiration and my 6 day tickets are gone. I still have my park pass reservations though. I had dropped the PH off the tickets last week...hope that didn't mess anything up. I'll check back later to see if its some type of glitch. I see my 4 day tickets for our January trip.

I dont think it'll be an issue with the masks but you never know. Just trying to plan for some what ifs.  We're going to Six Flags today with the kids (weather says it'll be over 90 degrees) to test out different mask options.


----------



## BellaBaby

lanejudy said:


> You can ask but I wouldn’t expect it.  Do your tickets have the extended expiration of 9/26/2021?  If so, you can carry those unused days for another visit.


I know this is speculation but has this been confirmed? I would love it if true!


----------



## SamFaniam

BellaBaby said:


> I know this is speculation but has this been confirmed? I would love it if true!



I guess no one knows 100% for sure as the parks are not open yet, but a number of people have reported getting this information from ticket services.


----------



## CosmicGirl

You could try reserving park dates months apart, that should give you an indication.


----------



## BellaBaby

CosmicGirl said:


> You could try reserving park dates months apart, that should give you an indication.


That's a good idea. I actually have all my park days reserved already since we arrive 7/20,  so I don't want to cancel anything. But if anyone else can do that and report back that would be awesome!


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

wisblue said:


> Are the new tickets for 2021 subject to the same limits as before with respect to how many days you have to use them once you use the first day? For example, if I buy a 10 day ticket, how many days do I have to use them or lose them?


It is 14 days to use them


----------



## lanejudy

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> It is 14 days to use them


If you have a 10-day ticket.  Shorter multi-day tickets have shorter use windows, ranging from 4-13 days.


----------



## Bozni

SamFaniam said:


> I guess no one knows 100% for sure as the parks are not open yet, but a number of people have reported getting this information from ticket services.


Has anyone said the same thing regarding convention tickets?


----------



## lanejudy

Bozni said:


> Has anyone said the same thing regarding convention tickets?


Was the convention ticket expiration extended to 9/26/2021?  If so, I expect it will be the same -- use any X days until 9/26/2021.


----------



## Bozni

lanejudy said:


> Was the convention ticket expiration extended to 9/26/2021?  If so, I expect it will be the same -- use any X days until 9/26/2021.


Yes, it was.


----------



## Avery&Todd

So, just like others we have moved around our Disney trip...it was June and now it's December.  I got through to the ticket line a while back and had the 2 7-day park hopper tickets reduced to 6 day non-hopper tickets and had the new December dates linked to them (for my 2 adult "kids" )...

I know when I bought a ticket for my adult cousin for our trip in February 2021 I was able to get her a park hopper ticket so I thought I'd try and see about the boys tickets too...

and then I see that I'm able to "change" their ticket and then "upgrade" them to this:



but when I try to check out I get this:



and it won't let me complete the transaction- and I know it's not my card...

maybe the option for park hoppers is coming???

*fingers crossed*!!


----------



## lanejudy

Park hopping is available for 2021 tickets.  It is not available for 2020.  They _might_ bring back the option later in the year, but I wouldn’t expect it anytime soon.


----------



## Avery&Todd

lanejudy said:


> Park hopping is available for 2021 tickets.  It is not available for 2020.  They _might_ bring back the option later in the year, but I wouldn’t expect it anytime soon.


dang-blang...

I was hoping we could HOP!!!


----------



## lanejudy

Avery&Todd said:


> dang-blang...
> 
> I was hoping we could HOP!!!


August? No.  December...it’s possible...  I’d keep an eye on it this fall.


----------



## FoodieFriend

I've been patiently waiting for my local ITT office/military ticket seller to open after being shut down in March due to Covid restrictions so I can buy my WDW & Universal tickets for our March 2021 trip. They opened yesterday & I got to stop by this morning only to find out that all WDW ticket sales (military salute as well as regular civilian discounted tickets) have been completely halted by Disney. I told them that other authorized ticket sellers have tickets available right now for 2021 & she knew that, but they still cannot sell tickets until they get the go ahead from Disney. I wonder if it's because their WDW tickets did not have usage restrictions, so anyone that bought them could try to use them in 2020? Universal, SeaWorld, Aquatica, Busch Gardens, Icon, Legoland & other smaller Florida attraction tickets were available for purchase right now but expire in 2020.

So here's my question, do I wait until Disney allows military discounted ticket sales & save $500 (about $100 per person) or pay UT prices so I can start making my park reservations now for March 2021??  i assume the military discounted tickets won't be available until Disney starts selling tickets for 2020 & who knows when that will be...


----------



## Robo

FoodieFriend said:


> 1. do I wait until Disney allows military discounted ticket sales & save $500 (about $100 per person)
> 2. or pay UT prices so I can start making my park reservations now for March 2021??


Opinion answers:
1. Yup.
2. Nope.


----------



## Rosanne

I'm wondering... We have tickets whereby mine was extended to 9-26-21 (3 days left on a 4 day PH)  My DD14 had an unused 4 day PH but the expiration date is still saying 12-15-20. There is a strong possibility based on the fact that she will not complete summer school requirements in time for our July 15-19 trip that she will need to stay home with her dad (who doesn't care for WDW anyway) instead of go on the trip. While it breaks my heart, it is the natural consequence of not doing her work. So, I'm wondering, will that 12-15-20 date eventually be extended to the 9-26-21 date? She could go next summer or we could transfer it to another family member.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Not sure if this is the right place to ask this, or even if there is an answer to the question.

I currently have a 14 day trip booked for the end of April 2021, I have made park reservations with a DVC stay and a 14 day park ticket linked to my account. I am however going to be buying a gold annual pass before this trip (Disney are offering to refund UK 14 day tickets), does anyone know if I will lose those park reservations when the tickets on my MDE change?


----------



## lanejudy

Rosanne said:


> So, I'm wondering, will that 12-15-20 date eventually be extended to the 9-26-21 date?


Is it a regular park-hopper ticket?  Not any kind of special discounted or group ticket?  I was under the impression the extensions have all been done, but I believe it was a manual process so there’s chance a ticket got missed.   I’d call.


----------



## lanejudy

Thegoatfeeder said:


> does anyone know if I will lose those park reservations when the tickets on my MDE change?


I believe the parks reservation system is similar to FP+ in that the reservation is not directly connected to any specific ticket as long as you have valid tickets in your account.  If you buy the AP _before_ canceling the UK 14-day tickets, you should be fine.  The challenge being that APs are not available right now, and I don’t know if you have a time limit to cancel the UK tix.  If you can wait it out, should be no problem.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

lanejudy said:


> I believe the parks reservation system is similar to FP+ in that the reservation is not directly connected to any specific ticket as long as you have valid tickets in your account.  If you buy the AP _before_ canceling the UK 14-day tickets, you should be fine.  The challenge being that APs are not available right now, and I don’t know if you have a time limit to cancel the UK tix.  If you can wait it out, should be no problem.



I've been told by the Disney ticket people that deal with international sales that we can cancel them for a refund right up until the day they expire (26 Sept 2021), so, assuming APs go on sale again in the next couple of months, I should be fine to buy the AP and then get the 14 day tickets refunded.

It's also a relief that it sounds as if I won't lose my park reservations for April, as you say, assuming I link the APs prior to cancelling the existing tickets.


----------



## FoodieFriend

Robo said:


> Opinion answers:
> 1. Yup.
> 2. Nope.



Thank you @Robo ! Did you see that Disney is allowing booking of 2020 starting TOMORROW 7/9/2020?! Maybe my wait for military tickets will be sooner than later!! *crosses fingers*


----------



## vwlfan

Annual Passes for March 2021?


----------



## randumb0

No one knows


----------



## CarolynFH

I was unsuccessful with a search here. Wondering whether anyone who had park tickets for early 2020 and bought tickets for the same or comparable time in 2021 (Easter week both years, for example) noticed a big price difference. Preparing mentally to buy 2020 Christmastime tickets!


----------



## Louis morrell

I just added someone to my reservation for November. This person does not have a ticket media but will try to purchase tomorrow. She opened a new my Disney experience account and after linking with my plans she shows park passes for all of the days that we are going. Her park passes are for one person only and match the park passes that we scheduled for our party of three. Any ideas what this means?


----------



## starry_solo

Louis morrell said:


> I just added someone to my reservation for November. This person does not have a ticket media but will try to purchase tomorrow. She opened a new my Disney experience account and after linking with my plans she shows park passes for all of the days that we are going. Her park passes are for one person only and match the park passes that we scheduled for our party of three. Any ideas what this means?



she probably sees your reservations?


----------



## Louis morrell

Thanks, we figured it out. She does see mine and only mi as she is only sharing with me. Had me a little confused.


----------



## maxiv

I just read on Disney Parks blog that sales of 2020 tickets will continue today. Does anyone know approximately around which time of the day that's going to happen?


----------



## lanejudy

I don't know at what time tickets became available, but it's up now.  Limited to up to 7-day tickets for 2020 (no 8, 9 or 10 day tickets).  And these do have a use window (10 days for the 7-day ticket, shorter for fewer days) and will expire as usual.  No extension to Sept. 2021.  You can check park availability before purchasing tickets.


----------



## hb9131

I was able to upgrade my September 2020 2-day tickets to 5-day tickets this morning with no problems! I've even made my park reservations easily, as well.
The number I called is 407-566-4985 and I selected option 5 since I already had tickets and just needed to modify.
I think option 2 was to purchase new tickets.
I am SO relieved! It was the last missing piece I needed to finish planning.


----------



## maxiv

How exactly do you guys book your tickets? I have a hotel reservation, but I still only get Goofy saying "Sorry, tickets aren't available" on the website


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

I'm assuming it's just 2020 park tickets available as of today, no APs yet? Any talk on when they may be on sale again?


----------



## Robo

maxiv said:


> How exactly do you guys book your tickets? I have a hotel reservation, but I still only get Goofy saying "Sorry, tickets aren't available" on the website


WHEN is your trip?

I see tickets for sale when I (on a Web Browser) click on the link below:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/admission/tickets/


----------



## Schmammps

Tried a search and couldn't find anything definitive...

We bought 4-Park Magic Tickets -- that were linked to MDE -- for our cancelled June 2020 trip. In the app it shows an expiration of 9/26/2021. I know this is probably a stupid question... If we're unable to make a trip before the end of September 2021, are we out the value of these tickets?


----------



## ThornXBL

Schmammps said:


> Tried a search and couldn't find anything definitive...
> 
> We bought 4-Park Magic Tickets -- that were linked to MDE -- for our cancelled June 2020 trip. In the app it shows an expiration of 9/26/2021. I know this is probably a stupid question... If we're unable to make a trip before the end of September 2021, are we out the value of these tickets?



If the tickets are completely unused when 9/27/2021 comes around, you can use the value of those circa-2020 tickets towards the purchase of new tickets for a future date. It would require a phone call or an in-person visit to Guest Relations most likely.


----------



## Schmammps

ThornXBL said:


> If the tickets are completely unused when 9/27/2021 comes around, you can use the value of those circa-2020 tickets towards the purchase of new tickets for a future date. It would require a phone call or an in-person visit to Guest Relations most likely.



Thank you! Wasn't sure if there was something different about these particular tickets since they're the 4-park thingies. Glad the normal "unused ticket retain its value" applies. Phew. Appreciate your help.


----------



## ThornXBL

Schmammps said:


> Thank you! Wasn't sure if there was something different about these particular tickets since they're the 4-park thingies. Glad the normal "unused ticket retain its value" applies. Phew. Appreciate your help.



I'll be honest, I missed that specific point in your original post that they were the 4-Park Magic ones. My apologies! I think the overall rule still applies ("The amount paid for an unused, expired ticket may be applied towards the purchase of a new ticket at the current price so long as the new ticket purchase price is equal to or greater than the amount paid for the original ticket.") but @Robo would likely know more; I've not dealt with those particular tickets before.


----------



## Llama mama

So I have 9 day hoppers for 7/31- 8/8/2020 . Are they allowing upgrade to season passes?


----------



## Robo

ThornXBL said:


> I'll be honest, I missed that specific point in your original post that they were the 4-Park Magic ones. My apologies! I think the overall rule still applies ("The amount paid for an unused, expired ticket may be applied towards the purchase of a new ticket at the current price so long as the new ticket purchase price is equal to or greater than the amount paid for the original ticket.") but @Robo would likely know more; I've not dealt with those particular tickets before.


Yup.
The amount paid for an unused, expired ticket may be applied towards the purchase of a new ticket at the current price so long as the new ticket purchase price is equal to or greater than the amount paid for the original ticket.


----------



## Robo

Llama mama said:


> So I have 9 day hoppers for 7/31- 8/8/2020 . Are they allowing upgrade to season passes?


It's a safe bet that when Disney starts offering to sell new APs, you will be able to upgrade.
That can happen at any time... or not.
Outside of that, we'll have to see how things go.


----------



## maxiv

Robo said:


> WHEN is your trip?
> 
> I see tickets for sale when I (on a Web Browser) click on the link below:
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/admission/tickets/


My trip is Nov 28th - Dec 10th 2020. I also have hotel reservations (via DVC rental) that are linked to my MDE account. Still, I only get Goofy and "no tickets available".

I live in Germany and just realized that I always get redirected to https://www.disneyworld.eu/plan/ within my MDE account.


----------



## maxiv

Okay solved - I hope this might help anyone else.
I live in Germany, so I always got redirected to the European site.
I then tried to log in via a VPN connection - et voila, it all worked fine.


----------



## checkwriter

This relates to upgrading of the post-Covid park tickets to an annual pass. It's based on a conversation I had on 7/9 with "Ivan" at Disney. It may be helpful for people who do not have an AP and want to get one.

- If you buy a multi-day park ticket now and reserve your spots in the parks for your multi-day visit, you can upgrade to an annual pass at any time during your visit. This can happen even if you upgrade on day 3 of your 5-day visit, for example. The full value of your multi-day ticket will apply to the cost of the AP. 

- According to Ivan, when you upgrade to the AP, your park reservations will transfer with you, even if you have reserved more than the three-day park reservation maximum normally allowed per AP (where you are not staying on site).

So in our case, we purchased a 4-day ticket and reserved 4 days in the parks. When we arrive at WDW we can upgrade to an AP and all four of our park reservations will follow along with the upgrade.

- In addition, if you buy and AP now but don't activate (because you're not yet at the parks) you can still reserve your park days, though if you're not staying on property you can only reserve 3 days at a time.

Ivan noted that this was his understanding based on the best information he has at this time.

This means that if you want to get an AP but plan a trip of more than 3 days for your next visit, it makes more sense to buy individual park tickets now, reserve your parks for your entire visit, then upgrade to the AP when you arrive.


----------



## James From Utah

maxiv said:


> My trip is Nov 28th - Dec 10th 2020. I also have hotel reservations (via DVC rental) that are linked to my MDE account. Still, I only get Goofy and "no tickets available".
> 
> I live in Germany and just realized that I always get redirected to https://www.disneyworld.eu/plan/ within my MDE account.


Try deleting all the cookies./history from your web browser. This happened to me about a year ago and that's how i fixed it.


----------



## ThornXBL

I've got a 9 day trip coming up, and 7-day PH Plus tickets (the PH Plus I will probably get refunded since hopping and possibly water parks won't be back by early Sept).
I had wanted to add a day or two to these tickets to make up for the lack of hopping/water parks, but 2020 tickets are now capped at a length of 7 days.

There is a Wednesday in the middle of my trip that we have not booked park reservations for. (We booked 4 days prior and 3 days after).

If I bought single day tickets for that Wednesday (thankfully, the cheapest day of the week according to their price calendar), we should theoretically be able to make park reservations for that Wednesday then.

My assumption though is that after entering a park on Tuesday/before entering Wednesday, I'd have to stop by GR or a ticket booth to make sure they set the priority on our MDE accounts to use the single-day tickets on Wednesday instead of consuming a day off our 7 day PHPs. Does that sound about right?


----------



## szymcl

Have I misses a thread on comp tickets?  I have some from volunteering, will I be able to use them?  They expire in February 2021 and I am planning a trip in January?


----------



## wisblue

szymcl said:


> Have I misses a thread on comp tickets?  I have some from volunteering, will I be able to use them?  They expire in February 2021 and I am planning a trip in January?



Maybe not exactly the same kind of comp  tickets, but one of our daughters has some CM comp tickets that expire at the end of December. She assigned two of them to me and I was able to use them to make park reservations for two days in December.


----------



## Robo

ThornXBL said:


> My assumption though is that after entering a park on Tuesday/before entering Wednesday, I'd have to stop by GR or a ticket booth to make sure they set the priority on our MDE accounts to use the single-day tickets on Wednesday instead of consuming a day off our 7 day PHPs. Does that sound about right?


That would be fine.
However, I don't think it would matter which ticket was "used" on that Wed, as any of your remaining ticket days would still be valid for use through the end of that trip.

As a 7-Day base ticket will be valid  for any 7 days within 10 days, beginning on the start date of that ticket.


----------



## scjm222

Hi, I’m wanting to buy tickets for my 2021 trip through UT but wanted to confirm 2 things. 
1. if I need to change my dates, can I do that with UT/Disney?
2. I’m not going to get PH, but will add it if/when they bring back hopping. Do I need to wait until arrive to add PH to the tickets or before my trip?
Thanks!!


----------



## Robo

scjm222 said:


> Hi, I’m wanting to buy tickets for my 2021 trip through UT but wanted to confirm 2 things.
> 1. if I need to change my dates, can I do that with UT/Disney?
> 2. I’m not going to get PH, but will add it if/when they bring back hopping. Do I need to wait until arrive to add PH to the tickets or before my trip?
> Thanks!!


1. Under "normal" conditions, yes.
2. We don't know, yet. Things like that can change.


----------



## sanibel11

This has probably already been posted but going to ask again because I can’t find an answer. If I have a four park magic ticket that expires 0n 9/26/2021 do I have to use all 4 park tickets in one week /10 days or can I know spread them out over two trips? Like go to MK and AK over thanksgiving and HS and Epcot last week in December?


----------



## lanejudy

It has been expected the extended tickets can be used on multiple visits.  I guess we should find out for certain now that the parks are open to the public.  Are you able to make park reservations for both time periods?


----------



## mmackeymouse

I am unable to re-assign unused tickets in my MDE app. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## BellaBaby

This has probably been mentioned, but I can't find it. We have 10 day PH and we arrive 7/20. How do we get the PH part refunded? Do we go to Guest Relations? Also, if we can in fact use the tickets over 2 trips, and our next trip is next May, maybe we should not get it refunded in case PH is back. any advice?


----------



## Robo

BellaBaby said:


> This has probably been mentioned, but I can't find it. We have 10 day PH and we arrive 7/20. How do we get the PH part refunded?
> 1. Do we go to Guest Relations?
> Also, if we can in fact use the tickets over 2 trips, and our next trip is next May,
> 2. maybe we should not get it refunded in case PH is back.
> 3. any advice?


1. Yes. Or, the Disney Springs Ticket Center.
2. Yup. I'd not drop the Hopper during the first trip.
3. Wait until the final trip to see if you will be able to Hop on that one.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Okay I am in tears because no one at Disney can help me. 

I am unable to reassign tickets. Customer service has not helped. I don't know what to do at this point.


----------



## ClapYourHands

mmackeymouse said:


> Okay I am in tears because no one at Disney can help me.
> 
> I am unable to reassign tickets. Customer service has not helped. I don't know what to do at this point.


Can you be a little clearer about what you've tried already?  Why was CS unable to help?  Are these regular tickets or is there something unusual about them that might be causing a problem?  Is it a problem with MDE, and you need to speak to someone in IT rather than CS?

I'm not an expert, but maybe if you gave a bit more information about the problem, someone here can point you in the right direction.


----------



## mmackeymouse

ClapYourHands said:


> Can you be a little clearer about what you've tried already?  Why was CS unable to help?  Are these regular tickets or is there something unusual about them that might be causing a problem?  Is it a problem with MDE, and you need to speak to someone in IT rather than CS?
> 
> I'm not an expert, but maybe if you gave a bit more information about the problem, someone here can point you in the right direction.



Sorry. I am just trying to reassign tickets and the "reassign ticket" button is completely gone in MDE. 

I spoke to someone on the chat who told me that the person whose ticket it was had to be the one to reassign it, which I know isn't true, because I have re-assigned my parents tickets before. And also this particular ticket is a child's ticket, so they are obviously not going to have an account. Also, I tried re-assigning my own unused tickets, and it wouldn't let me.

Secondly, they told me that tickets could only be re-assigned once, not multiple times....again this isn't true, because I have re-assigned tickets multiple times before. But, on top of that, the ticket I am looking to re-assign has never been re-assigned so that isn't the issue.


----------



## Robo

mmackeymouse said:


> Sorry. I am just trying to reassign tickets and the "reassign ticket" button is completely gone in MDE.
> 
> 1. I spoke to someone on the chat who told me that the person whose ticket it was had to be the one to reassign it,
> 2. which I know isn't true, because I have re-assigned my parents tickets before.
> 3. And also this particular ticket is a child's ticket, so they are obviously not going to have an account.
> Also, I tried re-assigning my own unused tickets, and it wouldn't let me.
> 
> 4. Secondly, they told me that tickets could only be re-assigned once, not multiple times...
> 5. the ticket I am looking to re-assign has never been re-assigned so that isn't the issue.


1. Yes.
2. It is typical that the guest to whom the ticket is assigned needs to be the guest to makes the transfer.
(The person who is the "controller" of the MDX account in which is the ticket in question.)
3. They don't need their own _separate_ account, they just need to be a member of someone's account.
4. Not the case.
5. Try the usual "fixes" of quitting MDX and shutting down your device, then re-opening.
If you're on the app, try the website.
And, overall, the MDX software is infamously GLITCHY... so, trying again at a later time and/or on another day may make things right.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. It is typical that the guest to whom the ticket is assigned needs to be the guest to makes the transfer.
> (The person who is the "controller" of the MDX account in which is the ticket in question.)
> 3. They don't need their own _separate_ account, they just need to be a member of someone's account.
> 4. Not the case.
> 5. Try the usual "fixes" of quitting MDX and shutting down your device, then re-opening.
> If you're on the app, try the website.
> And, overall, the MDX software is infamously GLITCHY... so, trying again at a later time and/or on another day may make things right.



Thanks.....yes, I know about the transfer parameters. But, I am the "controller" of the MDX account in question, and all accounts under my purview. Plus, I was also trying to even transfer my own unused ticket with no luck. I've been trying all day....I have an iPhone update tonight, which....we'll see if that fixes anything. I re-started my software, re-started the phone....everything.

I didn't realize re-assigning was available on the website. I have only ever been able to do it on the app.


----------



## ClapYourHands

mmackeymouse said:


> Thanks.....yes, I know about the transfer parameters. But, I am the "controller" of the MDX account in question, and all accounts under my purview. Plus, I was also trying to even transfer my own unused ticket with no luck. I've been trying all day....I have an iPhone update tonight, which....we'll see if that fixes anything. I re-started my software, re-started the phone....everything.
> 
> I didn't realize re-assigning was available on the website. I have only ever been able to do it on the app.


If what @Robo wrote doesn't work, try calling back.  You are right, and the CM you got is uninformed.  Unfortunately, it seems like a lot of dealing with Disney is educating yourself, and calling back until you get a CM who knows at least as much as you do.  I hate that so much of the process is based on the luck of which CM picks up your call.


----------



## mmackeymouse

ClapYourHands said:


> If what @Robo wrote doesn't work, try calling back.  You are right, and the CM you got is uninformed.  Unfortunately, it seems like a lot of dealing with Disney is educating yourself, and calling back until you get a CM who knows at least as much as you do.  I hate that so much of the process is based on the luck of which CM picks up your call.



Thanks.

So update: I updated my phone software, re-started my phone, deleted and re-installed my app....nothin. 

Is the method of doing it through the browser to de-activate and then link the ticket again under someone else?


----------



## mmackeymouse

Good news! Ish. 

I did speak to someone and they walked me through how to do it on the website. He did say re-assignments weren't able to be done via the app, which again.....I've done it before, so I know that isn't true. But....I was able to reassign the ticket so that's all that matters. 

Next question to all you ticket experts:

I've read a bit on this thread but want to be sure before I make any phone calls and wait on hold for a while. I have a 5 day ticket, purchased from a 3rd party. I would like to add 2 days onto said ticket. Is this possible, even if it's 3rd party? I attempted to get a park-hopper refund and they wouldn't do that, so I am wondering if they will decline adding on as well. 

I had also read on here that you have to wait until after first use of the ticket, so you actually have to be there in person. Is this still the case?


----------



## Robo

mmackeymouse said:


> I've read a bit on this thread but
> 1. want to be sure before I make any phone calls and wait on hold for a while. I have a 5 day ticket, purchased from a 3rd party. I would like to add 2 days onto said ticket.
> 2. Is this possible, even if it's 3rd party?
> 3. I attempted to get a park-hopper refund and they wouldn't do that, so I am wondering if they will decline adding on as well.
> 4. I had also read on here that *you have to wait until after first use of the ticket*,
> 5. so you actually have to be there in person.
> 6. Is this still the case?


1. Nobody knows. It MIGHT depend on which CM you _happen to get._
2. It HAS been possible. It still MIGHT be possible.
3. It MIGHT depend on which CM you _happen to get._
4. Tickets do not require use before upgrading.
5. It is generally easier to upgrade a ticket while at WDW, but tickets do not require use before upgrading.
6. Nobody knows. It MIGHT depend on which CM you _happen to get._


----------



## mmackeymouse

Robo said:


> 1. Nobody knows. It MIGHT depend on which CM you _happen to get._
> 2. It HAS been possible. It still MIGHT be possible.
> 3. It MIGHT depend on which CM you _happen to get._
> 4. Tickets do not require use before upgrading.
> 5. It is generally easier to upgrade a ticket while at WDW, but tickets do not require use before upgrading.
> 6. Nobody knows. It MIGHT depend on which CM you _happen to get._



Thanks hun!


----------



## ClapYourHands

Has anyone been able to get a conclusive answer to what happens to the ticket use period for the COVID closure tickets? Can they be used over two separate trips?

Also, any word on if there are expected to be convention-type tickets available in the next year or so?


----------



## Rosanne

Wondering...

I was on a high school band trip and used one day of my 4 day PH ticket on March 13. Technically the parks haven't been open and will not have been open for 14 days since I used my ticket (even though the day in question is July 15).

1. Are group tickets normally upgradeable ... adding a day?
2. Do you think if they are upgradeable that I would be able to upgrade (can't use the PH feature but would like to add a day) over the phone for July 15? 
3. If it is possible, what's the best number to try to get through on?

I am using the remaining 3 days of my ticket on July 16, 17, and 18. My daughters have enough days to go on the 15th and have park reservations for AK.  If PH was still working I would be able to get in my FOP ride on one of the other days but AK is the park I gave up now that there is no PH. 

So, I'll be dropping them off at AK and hanging out at the resort but I'd much rather go with.

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Rosanne said:


> I was on a high school band trip and used one day of my 4 day PH ticket on March 13.
> 
> 1b. Technically the parks haven't been open and will not have been open for 14 days since I used my ticket (even though the day in question is July 15).
> 
> 1b. Are group tickets normally upgradeable ... adding a day?
> 2. Do you think if they are upgradeable that I would be able to upgrade (can't use the PH feature but would like to add a day) over the phone for July 15?



1a.  The "14 days" does not normally apply to "number of days the park is open,"
It normally applies to "_continuous_ days in a row."
(Obviously, that rule is long-since moot, as nothing has been "normal" for months.)

1b. _Normally_, no.
2. Unlikely, but maybe.
Can be _Disney Roulette_ with which CM you get on the phone.


----------



## snvanvl

mmackeymouse said:


> Next question to all you ticket experts:
> 
> I've read a bit on this thread but want to be sure before I make any phone calls and wait on hold for a while. I have a 5 day ticket, purchased from a 3rd party. I would like to add 2 days onto said ticket. Is this possible, even if it's 3rd party? I attempted to get a park-hopper refund and they wouldn't do that, so I am wondering if they will decline adding on as well.
> 
> I had also read on here that you have to wait until after first use of the ticket, so you actually have to be there in person. Is this still the case?



I bought tickets thru UT and was able to add a day by calling ticket services. I also had park hoppers bought before ticket price increase in February.  I couldn't get a refund for the PH but was able to add 2 days at no cost not sure why.


----------



## nekonekoneko

snvanvl said:


> I bought tickets thru UT and was able to add a day by calling ticket services. I also had park hoppers bought before ticket price increase in February.  I couldn't get a refund for the PH but was able to add 2 days at no cost not sure why.



Depending on how long your tickets were, 2 more days would cost less than the hopping is worth.


----------



## snvanvl

nekonekoneko said:


> Depending on how long your tickets were, 2 more days would cost less than the hopping is worth.



I actually tried to get refunded for the PH before adding any days. They said because of the ticket price increase and what I had paid I wasn't due any refund. I tried calling twice because I felt that was wrong. I then called back a third time to add a day and it was free for me to add 2 days. I actually questioned the PH refund with the third person and they told me the same thing but couldn't understand why adding 2 days didn't cost anything.


----------



## mmackeymouse

I think my trouble is these tickets were purchased many, many years ago. So, the difference between the current value and the price I paid is pretty significant. So, I have a feeling the add-on days will also be significant. But...we'll see.


----------



## Robo

mmackeymouse said:


> I think my trouble is these tickets were purchased many, many years ago. So, the difference between the current value and the price I paid is pretty significant. So, I have a feeling the add-on days will also be significant. But...we'll see.


In many cases, continuing to save "very old" tickets until a time when you could use them as-is, would be more economical than upgrading them.

A ticket that back then cost, say, $55 for a "day" would give you the same park admission as a current $$$ per day ticket.


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

Does anyone have info on when tickets for late 2021 (after sept) can be bought? Would buying a flex date ticket potentially save money pre price increase?


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

Hey folks, its been a while since I have purchased ”regular” disney tickets. Obviously Covid is impacting many things including the park reservation system. I was pricing out tickets for a 2021 trip. Tickets seem to be a pretty similar price for 1-3 days but the ”multiday” discount of adding more days just isnt there. Did this change post covid or was this already in place? Should I wait for ticket promos for a trip in late 2021 or buy as early as I can from a discounter like UT or visit Orlando? Wasnt sure if the conventional wisdom had changed.


----------



## Robo

Future_WorldPhonencian said:


> Hey folks, its been a while since I have purchased ”regular” disney tickets. Obviously Covid is impacting many things including the park reservation system. I was pricing out tickets for a 2021 trip. Tickets seem to be a pretty similar price for 1-3 days but the ”multiday” discount of adding more days just isnt there. Did this change post covid or was this already in place? Should I wait for ticket promos for a trip in late 2021 or buy as early as I can from a discounter like UT or visit Orlando? Wasnt sure if the conventional wisdom had changed.


Before the virus, later days on a multi-day tix were VERY inexpensive as the length of ticket was increased.


----------



## footballmp

Hi everyone, I need help with 6 day PH Plus tickets that my daughter bought from UT for her family of 4 for a trip to Disney World the week of 7/26/20.  what is the best way to get a refund for the PH Plus portion of the tickets since she can’t PH and water parks aren’t open?  Should she try to get it adjusted at guest services or the ticket center at Disney Springs?  I have called and written Disney and UT many times and get different responses every time! Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## DisneyOma

Wasn't it after 4-5 days though, that you saw a significant difference? Day 4 and day 5, not so much of a discount.


----------



## Robo

DisneyOma said:


> Wasn't it after 4-5 days though, that you saw a significant difference? Day 4 and day 5, not so much of a discount.



Yup. That's been true for many years.
But, just to check, I just did a new, current price comparison below.
(The price for the later days still drops quite a bit after Day 4, and more significantly beyond that.)

Typical 2021 ticket.
(Jan. 20, 2021 Start date)
Add 6.5% Tax to all prices shown:

1-day Base $115.00
2-day Base $237.66 -2nd day =$122.66 (!) Cheaper to buy 2 separate 1-day Base
3-day Base $346.88 -3rd day =$109.22
4-day Base $426.40 -4th day =$79.52
5-day Base $455.15 -5th day= $28.75
6-day Base $469.59 -6th day =$14.44
7-day Base $489.64 -7th day =$20.05
8-day Base $517.28 -8th day =$27.64
9-day Base $529.08 -9th day =$11.80
10-day Base $539.66 -10th day =$10.58


----------



## Lumpy1106

It depends on how you look at it.  The first couple of days are regular price, but by days 4 and 5 it's really cheap per day FOR DAYS 4 AND 5.  If you look at the total price and then divide that by the number of days to calculate the price per day then yes, it doesn't go down much.  The thought is they are trying to get you to keep you at Disney, not spend a couple of days at Disney then skip over to Universal.  Universal does the same thing BTW.


----------



## Robo

footballmp said:


> Hi everyone, I need help with 6 day PH Plus tickets that my daughter bought from UT for her family of 4 for a trip to Disney World the week of 7/26/20.  what is the best way to get a refund for the PH Plus portion of the tickets since she can’t PH and water parks aren’t open?
> 
> *Should she try to get it adjusted at guest services or the ticket center at Disney Springs?*


That would be a good plan.


----------



## Robo

Lumpy1106 said:


> It depends on how you look at it.  The first couple of days are regular price, but by days 4 and 5 it's really cheap per day FOR DAYS 4 AND 5...


See my previous post (#9412) above yours.


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

Wow! the 2 day ticket being more expensive is fascinating. The pricing being date based now adds another layer of complexity


----------



## Robo

Future_WorldPhonencian said:


> Wow! the 2 day ticket being more expensive is fascinating. The pricing being date based now adds another layer of complexity



I looked for some of "_the cheapest_ start-dates," and I found some in Sept. 2021:

(Sept. 1, 2021 Start date)
Add 6.5% Tax to all prices shown:

1-day Base $109.00
2-day Base $228.89 -2nd day =$119.89 (*!*) *Cheaper* to buy *2 separate 1-day Base*
3-day Base $335.07 -3rd day =$106.18
4-day Base $415.34 -4th day =$80.27
5-day Base $441.90 -5th day= $26.56
6-day Base $454.75 -6th day =$12.85
7-day Base $472.18 -7th day =$17.43
8-day Base $502.10 -8th day =$29.92
9-day Base $512.66 -9th day =$10.56
10-day Base $522.13 -10th day =$9.47


----------



## MinnieMSue

footballmp said:


> Hi everyone, I need help with 6 day PH Plus tickets that my daughter bought from UT for her family of 4 for a trip to Disney World the week of 7/26/20.  what is the best way to get a refund for the PH Plus portion of the tickets since she can’t PH and water parks aren’t open?  Should she try to get it adjusted at guest services or the ticket center at Disney Springs?  I have called and written Disney and UT many times and get different responses every time! Thanks very much for your help!



mom pretty sure UT has to issue the refund since they were purchased through them. We quickly and easily got our Halloween party refund from them. (Although that was different because we had to send a photo of the tickets cut in half and you can’t do that with those tickets)


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Can passholders currently get discounted tickets for friends/relatives? If so, does the passholder have to be with the relatives in order for them to use the tickets?

My brother and his family are thinking about visiting (we live fairly nearby). I have Florida resident 4-day tickets and my Mom has an AP. My Mom is in a risky age group so would not be going to the parks, but she'd like to save my brother some money if she can.


----------



## cindianne320

1GoldenSun said:


> Can passholders currently get discounted tickets for friends/relatives? If so, does the passholder have to be with the relatives in order for them to use the tickets?
> 
> My brother and his family are thinking about visiting (we live fairly nearby). I have Florida resident 4-day tickets and my Mom has an AP. My Mom is in a risky age group so would not be going to the parks, but she'd like to save my brother some money if she can.



I have an AP and I don't think I've ever been able to get discounted tickets for my family.


----------



## doleddanielle

cindianne320 said:


> I have an AP and I don't think I've ever been able to get discounted tickets for my family.


Sometimes in the summer, there is a promo to buy a 1-day ticket that must be purchased day-of, but I doubt they'll have any sort of promo similar this year.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Update:

Spoke to someone again, and they said that because of the age of the tickets, they couldn't quote me an add-on over the phone and gave me an email address that I needed to go through. There is a QR code on the back, so I cannot imagine it is THAT old, but...alas, I will do what they say. 

So...we shall see how it goes.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

cindianne320 said:


> I have an AP and I don't think I've ever been able to get discounted tickets for my family.




Thanks. I felt like I remembered getting some kind of deal for family a year or two ago with my AP (we took a break this year and did Universal instead--turned out to be a good year to take a Disney AP break!) but that may have been for Halloween or Christmas parties.


----------



## FoodieFriend

For anyone with a Common Access Card (CAC), here's an update on WDW ticket sales thru military ticket offices: They are selling 2 types of tickets currently- 1. Military Promotional tickets for ages 3+ 4-day, 5-day or 6-day with park  hoppers for qualified personnel (active duty, reservists, National Guard, retired, Foreign Military, cadets, NOAA & USPHS). Military sponsor must be present at the park. Purchase by Dec 18, 2020, use by Sept 26, 2021. 2. Magic Your Way base tickets 1-day to 7-day (max) for above listed plus DOD civilians. These are regular park admissions to be used by anyone & expiration timer only starts once ticket is used at the gate (per my local ITT ticket office) but info from Shades of Green state that these MYW tickets expire Dec 31, 2030. My local ITT office special orders the MYW tickets which can take 20+ business days. 

When covid closures began in March, ITT ticket offices closed & all ticket sales of any type were stopped. Ticket offices reopened locally last week Monday but were not selling WDW tickets of any type & all last week I was told to purchase my WDW tickets elsewhere because they were probably not selling WDW tickets until 2021. They also suggested I could contact Shades of Green since they are in Orlando & might be selling tickets while they were not able to. Last week Shades of Green send me an email stating all WDW ticket sales were suspended but on Friday, I got an email stating they would be able to sell me MYW tickets & send them via Fed Ex. On Monday I was just about to place my order when I decided to call my local ITT office & they told me they were just given the go-ahead to sell WDW promotional (which I think replaces the Military Salute tickets) & MYW tickets. 

Today I was able to purchase my 7-day base tickets for my March 2021 trip & instead of waiting for a special order, they had the exact tickets that I needed in stock (unprecedented). I haven't tried adding them to MDE yet & booking my park reservations, but I just thought I'd share my experience. 

Thanks to everyone, especially @Robo for their advice. I was told to wait & while it was painful & stressful to wait while everyone else seemed to be making park reservations, it saved me a lot of $$, so yay!


----------



## amybethchristiansen

Hi--I'm sure this has been asked and answered but I can't find it.  We bought 9 day park hopper plus tickets for what was to be our trip back in March.  That was cancelled.  We are going in December.  It is doubtful that hopping will be allowed by that time.  I know they are allowing people to downgrade their hoppers to base tickets.  What are they doing if your tickets were purchased at Sam's Club?  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

amybethchristiansen said:


> Hi--I'm sure this has been asked and answered but I can't find it.  We bought 9 day park hopper plus tickets for what was to be our trip back in March.  That was cancelled.  We are going in December.  It is doubtful that hopping will be allowed by that time.  I know they are allowing people to downgrade their hoppers to base tickets.  What are they doing if your tickets were purchased at Sam's Club?  Thanks!


Factoring how UPgrading discounter’s tickets work (that it can be done at  ticket booths and Guest Relations while at WDW,) it just makes sense that you could DOWNgrade tickets while at WDW.
That said, we don’t actually know much of anything, as things change and there is much misinfo provided by some CMs.


----------



## SamFaniam

Just wanted to share some information from my cousin who is down at WDW this week. They had tickets from last March that they were not able to use, and they were extended to the September 2021 expiration dates. They were able to use three of the days this week, the remainder of the days are still available to them and they can use them on another trip. I know that when people called the tickets line they were told this could happen, but I just wanted to share someone with actual park experience.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

John has worked his magic again.


----------



## subtchr

Except they are not currently for sale...

But it's awesome, I love this kind of stuff!


----------



## BellaBaby

So we're all set to arrive Monday 7/20-7/31, rescheduled from our May trip. 10 day tickets, split stay, all park reservations made. If park reservations are tied to # days of tickets, I'm thinking of cancelling the second portion onsite and renting a pool home. That way we'd have the best of both worlds. We want to stay at Pop to use the Skyliner, then have the pool house so we don't have to wear masks to breakfast/pool etc.not to mention cheaper for a whole house. My question is if I cancel that second reservation, it shouldn't change my park reservations should it? I'd still have my 10 day tickets and the jury is still out on how we'll fare in the heat with masks. Although, I did buy the neck fans for the trip and hope for the best. 
I'm not trying to circumvent any rules. And I won't if this is somehow a problem, but this would be the best of both worlds for us.


----------



## sara_s

Hi all! Quick AP question - specifically FL Resident Silver (monthly payment). 

Our AP's got the automatic extension - originally expired 9/20, now 10/20. Here's the kicker: I just made a resort reservation starting on 11/2. 

I couldn't make any park reservations, and obviously that's because the pass expires on 10/20. So my question is: is there a 30 day "grace period" to renew only, not that you can use the pass for an extra 30 days without renewing, am I correct in that assumption?

The chances are high that we'll renew, but didn't know if I could get just one more use out of it before we did. 

TIA!


----------



## Robo

sara_s said:


> Our AP's got the automatic extension - originally expired 9/20, now 10/20. Here's the kicker: I just made a resort reservation starting on 11/2.
> 
> I couldn't make any park reservations, and obviously that's because the pass expires on 10/20. So my question is:
> *is there a 30 day "grace period" to renew...*


Yes.


----------



## Thumper99

Hello. I’m so overwhelmed and confused by all the new rules and uncertainty I was hoping someone could answer my questions ..,

we are DVC owners and have my Son and future DIL booked at BLT for a week this October 2020. It’s their honeymoon.They do not have tickets to the parks yet so here are my question.
1. Can they buy a three days park ticket? No hoppers right?
2. Once they buy the tickets they can link to the BLT reservation correct?
3. Once linked they’ll get to book a PARK reservation for EACH day of their three day tickets correct?
4. If things get crazy and they need/want to cancel their honeymoon what happens to these tickets that are bought for 2020? Can they still use those tickets say next spring or fall?  
5. In other words I’m trying to determine if they can buy them now with assurance they won’t be throwing money away right? They need to buy now so they can reserve the park reservations?
6. Finally...they can’t buy a dining plan correct? But can they make dining reservations.

Thanks for your help. It’s been a nightmare trying to plan a wedding and a honeymoon. They were so excited and had all their dinning booked and planning on doing the Halloween party.


----------



## sharonabe

Yes, they can purchase 3-day tickets and link them to their MDE and then they can make park reservations. 
Yes, if they decide not to go, the VALUE of the tickets can be used toward the purchase of new tickets at any other time.
No dining plan available at this time.
Yes, they can make dining reservations.


----------



## starry_solo

Thumper99 said:


> Hello. I’m so overwhelmed and confused by all the new rules and uncertainty I was hoping someone could answer my questions ..,
> 
> we are DVC owners and have my Son and future DIL booked at BLT for a week this October 2020. It’s their honeymoon.They do not have tickets to the parks yet so here are my question.
> 1. Can they buy a three days park ticket? No hoppers right?
> 2. Once they buy the tickets they can link to the BLT reservation correct?
> 3. Once linked they’ll get to book a PARK reservation for EACH day of their three day tickets correct?
> 4. If things get crazy and they need/want to cancel their honeymoon what happens to these tickets that are bought for 2020? Can they still use those tickets say next spring or fall?
> 5. In other words I’m trying to determine if they can buy them now with assurance they won’t be throwing money away right? They need to buy now so they can reserve the park reservations?
> 6. Finally...they can’t buy a dining plan correct? But can they make dining reservations.
> 
> Thanks for your help. It’s been a nightmare trying to plan a wedding and a honeymoon. They were so excited and had all their dinning booked and planning on doing the Halloween party.



#1.  Three day, one-park-per day ticket.
#2.  Link to My Disney Experience (MDE).  If they do not have the app, they can download it to their phones.  But they would login to https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/ and buy the tickets there.  Then it will be automatically linked to MDE.  If they prefer hard tickets, they would need to go to a ticket booth to have a hard ticket printed for them.
#3.  Yes, they can make a park reservation for each day they have valid admission for.
#4.  The tickets' value will not be lost, so they could apply the value to a future ticket.
#5.  They won't throw any money away.
#6.  No dining plan, but they can make dining reservations.  They can only make dining reservations at 60 days out....I don't know if there is still the +10 advantage for being on property.


----------



## java

So we may do a quick mostly resort based last minute trip(if I snag the dvc points) 
Will we be able to buy tickets to Epcot? That would be our one Park day as it seems easier to distance.
So will we be able to buy tickets?0


----------



## Robo

java said:


> So we may do a quick mostly resort based last minute trip(if I snag the dvc points)
> Will we be able to buy tickets to Epcot? That would be our one Park day as it seems easier to distance.
> So will we be able to buy tickets?0



When?

Click below:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...ts&int_cmp=ILC-AdmissionCalendar_TicketConfig


----------



## java

oops


----------



## java

Robo said:


> When?
> 
> Click below:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...ts&int_cmp=ILC-AdmissionCalendar_TicketConfig


I see that day is available but where can I buy tickets?


----------



## mmackeymouse

Update again:

I've heard nothing from the email that I sent. I got an email shortly thereafter confirming they received my email and would be looking into it, but nothing since. 

So I once again reached out to guest services, and once again, they were unable to help.


----------



## lanejudy

java said:


> I see that day is available but where can I buy tickets?


You can buy tickets direct from WDW: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/admission/tickets/
Or some authorized resellers are now selling as well.


----------



## VACamm

Due to my husbands job, last month we moved from Virginia, became Florida residents (Clermont), and had BIG plans to buy both Universal and Disney annual passes.  We got our Universal AP's the same week we moved here, but have not been able to buy Disney APs yet because they are not selling them online.  However, my birthday is this week and we have purchased 1 day tickets to Epcot for Saturday (YAY!!!) to celebrate and to be in our favorite Disney park.  Do you think that there is any way that we could upgrade to AP's at Guest Services while we are there on Saturday?  I have read that Disney is really hurting for money, and we WANT to give Disney our money    Does anyone have any experience with this recently?


----------



## Robo

VACamm said:


> we have purchased 1 day tickets to Epcot for Saturday...  Do you think that there is any way that we could upgrade to AP's at Guest Services while we are there on Saturday?


You can always ask, nicely.


----------



## Sherlee

We have cancelled our week in October.  Since we cannot get out of our airline tickets, we have reserved an off-site hotel and plan to relax by the pool for a few days.  IF we decide that we can't stay away from WDW completely, how does a one day ticket work?  I understrand that we have to reserve the park day, etc, but does Disney send us an old fashioned plastic card ticket or is it a barcode on our phones in MDE or something similar?  It's not a Magic Band - correct? Thank you!


----------



## Matt and Emma

Hi
We are looking to (re) book for July 2021 for an 17 day stay. We will be staying on site at the yacht club. I have been given conflicting information as to when out park pickets would start.

Do they start from our day of arrival , ie, when we  book into the hotel, or

Could we opt to start them from a couple of days into out holiday so that we could have out last day in a park?

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Dave006

If you are talking about the UK 14 day ticket then is starts with your first day of use to enter a park. 

Dave


----------



## Matt and Emma

Yes, from the UK


----------



## MrsInsG

Your tickets will be connected to your MDE. If you have Magic Bands, they'll be there (provided you buy them online through Disney and not in a Disney store.) If you do buy from somewhere else, you can link your tickets on your MDE, as well.


----------



## Robo

Sherlee said:


> how does a one day ticket work?  -does Disney send us an old fashioned plastic card ticket or is it a barcode on our phones in MDE or something similar?  It's not a Magic Band - correct? Thank you!





MrsInsG said:


> Your tickets will be connected to your MDE. If you have Magic Bands, they'll be there (provided you buy them online through Disney and not in a Disney store.) If you do buy from somewhere else, you can link your tickets on your MDE, as well.


If you already have MagicBands from a previous trip, take them with you and use them at the park gate for entry. Old MBs still work with any ticket that is valid in your MDE account.
If you don't have MBs, you can just go to the park gate with your cell phone or MDE info (having a legal photo ID is always a good plan) and you will be issued new plastic cards that work as your park tickets.


----------



## VACamm

Robo said:


> You can always ask, nicely.


My hubby and I are going to ask very very very veryyyyyy nicely   We are crossing our fingers


----------



## wilkydelts

I read the post to start the thread about upgrading tickets to an AP but need clarification. 

I currently have a 5 day ticket that I want to upgrade to an AP but I have specific dates I need the AP to start so I am unsure if I can do this. If I go to guest services on Day 4 or 5 of my October trip and I upgrade my tickets to get an AP, can I get an AP certificate in order to activate it in early July? Therefore making July my AP start date


----------



## Judique

wilkydelts said:


> I read the post to start the thread about upgrading tickets to an AP but need clarification.
> 
> I currently have a 5 day ticket that I want to upgrade to an AP but I have specific dates I need the AP to start so I am unsure if I can do this. If I go to guest services on Day 4 or 5 of my October trip and I upgrade my tickets to get an AP, can I get an AP certificate in order to activate it in early July? Therefore making July my AP start date



No, not usually. When you upgrade, in the past, the AP starts with the first use of the ticket you used for the upgrade.

I can't even speculate what will happen going forward, but this is what has happened with each ticket I have upgraded in the past.


----------



## lanejudy

wilkydelts said:


> I read the post to start the thread about upgrading tickets to an AP but need clarification.
> 
> I currently have a 5 day ticket that I want to upgrade to an AP but I have specific dates I need the AP to start so I am unsure if I can do this. If I go to guest services on Day 4 or 5 of my October trip and I upgrade my tickets to get an AP, can I get an AP certificate in order to activate it in early July? Therefore making July my AP start date


If you "upgrade" a current ticket to an AP, the AP will be active as of the first date you used your current ticket (the one you are upgrading).  If you need your AP to start on a different date, you either need to adjust your current plans, adjust your future plans, or not do an "upgrade" but just buy an AP certificate which can be started/activated whenever you wish.  I don't see them allowing a 9-month "pause" on the AP if you use tickets in October but then want the AP to start in July.


----------



## Marionnette

VACamm said:


> My hubby and I are going to ask very very very veryyyyyy nicely   We are crossing our fingers


Unfortunately, they aren’t selling APs right now. They can’t upgrade you to something they can’t sell. I hope I’m wrong or that they open up AP sales by Saturday so that you get to do the upgrade.


----------



## nashvilleash

Robo said:


> You can always ask, nicely.


Did they let you
Upgrade?


----------



## Robo

nashvilleash said:


> Did they let you
> Upgrade?


The original question was just posted yesterday.
The OP won't be at WDW to "ask nicely" until this coming Saturday.


----------



## Lalabubbles

If I have unused tickets on MDE once they offer APs again would I be able to upgrade those unused tickets to APs over the phone/MDE?


----------



## Robo

Lalabubbles said:


> If I have unused tickets on MDE once they offer APs again would I be able to upgrade those unused tickets to APs over the phone/MDE?


Nobody knows.


----------



## frannn

Odds are we won't keep our August package, but if we do, we were hoping to upgrade to DH to a new AP and renew mine and DD's.  If they are still not allowing AP upgrades next month, could he just use his 10 day PH and we use ours to renew?  Or if one person uses the PH's we all have to?


----------



## Robo

frannn said:


> Odds are we won't keep our August package, but if we do, we were hoping to upgrade to DH to a new AP and renew mine and DD's.
> If they are still not allowing AP upgrades next month,
> 1. could he just use his 10 day PH and we use ours to renew?
> 2. Or if one person uses the PH's we all have to?


1. Yes.
2. No such rule exists.
Once guests arrive at WDW, each guest can deal with her/his own "package" ticket separately.


----------



## jockey

I spoke to the ticketing department 10 days ago regarding a ticket refund . The CM said I could expect $750 thats what he was requesting for me.  They asked for my bank Iban and Swift code as I am in the uk. How long do refunds normally take?  The CM did tell me they happened on a Thursday just wondering if they have a back log. I have tried emailing and tried to call the ticket department again just keep getting passed from one person to the next with no further information. TIA


----------



## Mrspeaks

I currently have two reservations 4 nights rented DVC then 4 nights at AOA that currently is just a hotel only reservation for the end of September. I’m still watching and waiting to make the decision to go. These low wait times are making me want to go. 

If I decide to add tickets, how should I add them. Thinking a 5 or 6 day ticket. If I purchased tickets to link with my DVC rental, can I use past those 4 nights? Would there be a benefit in adding them to the WDW resort reservation if I made it a package? Could I use the park days prior to checking in to AOA when we were at our first reservation?

Thanks


----------



## Marionnette

Mrspeaks said:


> I currently have two reservations 4 nights rented DVC then 4 nights at AOA that currently is just a hotel only reservation for the end of September. I’m still watching and waiting to make the decision to go. These low wait times are making me want to go.
> 
> If I decide to add tickets, how should I add them. Thinking a 5 or 6 day ticket. If I purchased tickets to link with my DVC rental, can I use past those 4 nights? Would there be a benefit in adding them to the WDW resort reservation if I made it a package? Could I use the park days prior to checking in to AOA when we were at our first reservation?
> 
> Thanks


You don’t add tickets to your reservation. You add them to your profile in MDE. If you were to add them to the AoA reservation in order to make it a package, the ticket start date would not begin until the day of check in at AoA. You would be better off purchasing a separate ticket that is good for all nights (DVC+AoA).


----------



## Robo

Mrspeaks said:


> Would there be a benefit in adding them to the WDW resort reservation if I made it a package?


The advantage in booking tickets along with a WDW room reservation ("package") is that if you cancel the package (within the time allotted) you won't need to pay for the tickets. (They will be cancelled along with the room.)
However...


Mrspeaks said:


> Could I use the park days prior to checking in to AOA when we were at our first reservation?


Nope.


Marionnette said:


> If you were to add them to the AoA reservation in order to make it a package, the ticket start date would not begin until the day of check in at AoA.


Ditto the above.


----------



## wilkydelts

Hope this is the right thread to ask this question. Here is the situation/question assuming Disney does not change the process once APs go on sale again.

My father who is a FL resident wants to buy my kids Platinum APs at the FL resident price. In order to do so, he would go to guest services at Disney Springs shows proof of residency and get three AP certificates that I would link to my kids names on MDE, is that correct or am I totally wrong? 
Assuming I can do the first step is the AP activation date the day he purchased them, the date I link them, or the date of the first time my kids swipe into a theme park?


----------



## Robo

wilkydelts said:


> Hope this is the right thread to ask this question. Here is the situation/question assuming Disney does not change the process once APs go on sale again.
> 
> My father who is a FL resident wants to buy my kids Platinum APs at the FL resident price. In order to do so, he would go to guest services at Disney Springs shows proof of residency and get three AP certificates that I would link to my kids names on MDE, is that correct or am I totally wrong?
> Assuming I can do the first step is the AP activation date the day he purchased them, the date I link them, or the date of the first time my kids swipe into a theme park?


The idea of FL residents being able to buy FL tickets/APs for their grandchildren (nieces/nephews) is so that FL residents can visit Walt Disney World ALONG WITH their grandchildren (nieces/nephews.)
In most cases, the FL resident who buys the tickets/APs needs to be at the WDW gate to show their legal FL ID when the tickets/APs are first used.
Addressing your last question... in general, an AP is activated (starts counting down) on the date the AP is first used at a park.


----------



## PSUGuy

I want to know too!

Bill From PA


----------



## wilkydelts

Robo said:


> The idea of FL residents being able to buy FL tickets/APs for their grandchildren (nieces/nephews) is so that FL residents can visit Walt Disney World ALONG WITH their grandchildren (nieces/nephews.)
> In most cases, the FL resident who buys the tickets/APs needs to be at the WDW gate to show their legal FL ID when the tickets/APs are first used.
> Addressing your last question... in general, an AP is activated (starts counting down) on the date the AP is first used at a park.


I understand that which is why I am asking. He does often times go with them to Disney but we won’t be down until July and when we go to start the AP he will not be with us on that trip because he will be traveling. So I am trying to verify if he has to be there that first time or just simply showing proof of residency when purchasing and then have them linked to the kids is enough.


----------



## Mrspeaks

Robo said:


> The advantage in booking tickets along with a WDW room reservation ("package") is that if you cancel the package (within the time allotted) you won't need to pay for the tickets. (They will be cancelled along with the room.)
> However...
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> Ditto the above.



Thank you. So if I purchased tickets by themselves, I couldn’t cancel them, but could I use them another time? Or are they assigned to those specific days?


----------



## Robo

Mrspeaks said:


> Thank you. So if I purchased tickets by themselves, I couldn’t cancel them,
> 1. but could I use them another time?
> 2. Or are they assigned to those specific days?


1. A "qualified" yes.
2. The tickets that you buy ARE assigned to your start date/days.
But, you can CHANGE the date on the tickets within their maximum dated life.
(You will have to pay the difference in price if the dates to which you move are at a posted higher rate.)
Also, if the tickets are allowed to completely expire, unused (past their maximum dated life,) you can use their original value to help pay for NEW tickets in the future.


----------



## Robo

wilkydelts said:


> I understand that which is why I am asking. He does often times go with them to Disney but we won’t be down until July and when we go to start the AP he will not be with us on that trip because he will be traveling. So I am trying to verify if he has to be there that first time or just simply showing proof of residency when purchasing and then have them linked to the kids is enough.


...the FL resident who buys the tickets/APs needs to be at the WDW gate to show their legal FL ID when the tickets/APs are first used.

Otherwise, a system of abuse could arise if a FL resident just *buys* as many FL resident certificates as she/he likes and then offers them (gift/sell) to as many non-FL residents as he/she chooses.


----------



## jockey

PSUGuy said:


> I want to know too!
> 
> Bill From PA


Bill are expecting. refund too? How long have you been waiting


----------



## erinch

We are working on rescheduling a 2 week May 2020 trip. As of right now we are looking at March 2021 with 10 day hoppers. But there is a chance my daughter’s fiancé (who’s a pilot) might have to go in 2020 instead. Can tickets purchased for 2021 only be used then, or can they be converted into 2020 tickets? And if converting, would they only permit 7 days? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

erinch said:


> We are working on rescheduling a 2 week May 2020 trip. As of right now we are looking at March 2021 with 10 day hoppers. But there is a chance my daughter’s fiancé (who’s a pilot) might have to go in 2020 instead.
> 1. Can tickets purchased for 2021 only be used then,
> 2. or can they be converted into 2020 tickets?
> 3. And if converting, would they only permit 7 days? Thanks!


1. Used, then... yes.
2. You can UPGRADE any valid ticket that you have to another ticket of higher cost.
You can use expired but unused tickets' original "value" towards the purchase of NEW tickets in the future.
3. You can choose to upgrade (in regard to #1 & #2 above) any kind of new ticket being sold.
(As for the specifics during _the virus _situation... they can choose any special rules that they like.)


----------



## erinch

Thanks for finding the right home for this question,  Robo! I was wondering ,if anyone knows how the  COVID rules are working. If we buy 10 day tickets for 2021, could they then be used for 10 days in 2020 , if we have to switch the trip to 2020, or do they refund the difference to take it down to 7 days? Thanks!


----------



## wilkydelts

Robo said:


> ...the FL resident who buys the tickets/APs needs to be at the WDW gate to show their legal FL ID when the tickets/APs are first used.
> 
> Otherwise, a system of abuse could arise if a FL resident just *buys* as many FL resident certificates as she/he likes and then offers them (gift/sell) to as many non-FL residents as he/she chooses.



We can talk more in private if you prefer, but I called Disney and they said he could because it is for people under 18.


----------



## PSUGuy

jockey said:


> Bill are expecting. refund too? How long have you been waiting


I called Wed morning, 7/22, not received yet.

Bill From PA


----------



## Robo

wilkydelts said:


> We can talk more in private if you prefer, but I called Disney and they said he could because it is for people under 18.


Have a great trip.


----------



## lanejudy

erinch said:


> If we buy 10 day tickets for 2021, could they then be used for 10 days in 2020 , if we have to switch the trip to 2020, or do they refund the difference to take it down to 7 days? Thanks!


As Robo posted... you can “upgrade” the 2021 tickets to 2020 dates.  However if the 2020 tickets cost less, they will not refund the difference.  Usually (you can politely plead your case and see if that nets you any pixie dust “rules).  

What you _might_ want to try is purchasing 7-day 2021 tickets for now, and then upgrading to add the extra 3 days if needed.  Remember prices are date-based, so even 7-day 2021 tickets may cost more or less than 7-day tickets for 2020, depending on date.


----------



## erinch

lanejudy said:


> As Robo posted... you can “upgrade” the 2021 tickets to 2020 dates.  However if the 2020 tickets cost less, they will not refund the difference.  Usually (you can politely plead your case and see if that nets you any pixie dust “rules).
> 
> What you _might_ want to try is purchasing 7-day 2021 tickets for now, and then upgrading to add the extra 3 days if needed.  Remember prices are date-based, so even 7-day 2021 tickets may cost more or less than 7-day tickets for 2020, depending on date.



Thank you! I was densely not following what Robo said.
a d just so I understand clearly, if we bought7 day 2020 tickets instead from the get-go,is there anyway at present to add extra days, or do you have to buy  New tickets? Again, thanks.


----------



## Llama mama

We arrive this Friday, 31st. We have 9 day tickets. If we go to guest services can I upgrade them to AP Platinum? We are out of state.


----------



## Robo

Llama mama said:


> We arrive this Friday, 31st. We have 9 day tickets. If we go to guest services can I upgrade them to AP Platinum? We are out of state.


They are not currently selling APs.
But, you can certainly "ask nicely" if they will do the AP upgrade.
Please let us know how it goes.
Have a great trip!


----------



## Llama mama

Robo said:


> They are not currently selling APs.
> But, you can certainly "ask nicely" if they will do the AP upgrade.
> Please let us know how it goes.
> Have a great trip!


Will do!!! I was taught you get much farther in life with honey than vinegar 
I am planning on spending a lot of time thanking CM’s everywhere.


----------



## lanejudy

erinch said:


> if we bought7 day 2020 tickets instead from the get-go,is there anyway at present to add extra days, or do you have to buy New tickets?


For use in 2020?  Max is 7 days.  Right now, to do more you have to buy another 3 day ticket.  Whether that will change before the end of the year is anyone’s guess.


----------



## hottooth

Just curious, I wonder why a person has the ability to purchase tickets with hopper option available although no park hopping is currently allowed. My hopes are that restrictions will be lifted as soon as safely can be but I question if Disney or UT will refund the extra cost if restrictions aren't removed by late September, 2021. What are your thoughts? Will we be able to park hop by next summer/fall 2021 during the pass reservation calendar days?


----------



## NLW814

Rescheduled our October 2020 trip to February 2021 because of work issues...went online to change the ticket dates and I cannot change my tickets to any date past December 31st 2020. Is there a certain timeframe for changing tickets? Am I missing something?


----------



## Moliphino

I would think they expect park hopping to resume in or before 2021, since they are selling hoppers starting January 1, 2021.


----------



## lanejudy

NLW814 said:


> Rescheduled our October 2020 trip to February 2021 because of work issues...went online to change the ticket dates and I cannot change my tickets to any date past December 31st 2020. Is there a certain timeframe for changing tickets? Am I missing something?


When did you buy your tickets?  Unless you bought them recently (within the past couple weeks that tickets became available again) - they should be automatically extended to 9/26/2021.  No need to make any adjustment with the date to use prior to that date.


----------



## cgattis

The easy answer here is “money.” Disney would rather hold your money now and give it back later if hopping isn’t available. I chose to keep mine and will add hoppers later if/when it comes back.


----------



## hottooth

cgattis said:


> The easy answer here is “money.” Disney would rather hold your money now and give it back later if hopping isn’t available. I chose to keep mine and will add hoppers later if/when it comes back.


I haven't made the ticket purchase yet (I do have a resort only reservation). We are taking a waiting and watching approach to theme park tickets and will most likely not purchase if hopping option is not available in a few months of our travel date in September 2021.


----------



## cgattis

hottooth said:


> I haven't made the ticket purchase yet (I do have a resort only reservation). We are taking a waiting and watching approach to theme park tickets and will most likely not purchase if hopping option is not available in a few months of our travel date in September 2021.


I had a resort-only too (June 2021), but I decided to go ahead and add tix. I know Disney needs the money and I want them to see a concrete demand for next summer, in hopes that they’ll continue to add experiences back.  I know we’re talking micro versus macro scale of money they need, but they’ll pull numbers from somewhere.  And I figure we’ll go sometime, even if (hard to imagine but...) not then.  I did not pay for hoppers though.  I figure it’s easier to give them money than get it back LOL and I’m trying to get that trip 100% paid for ASAP so I can start saving for Hawaii in 2022


----------



## VACamm

Just an update to my post last week:  We went to Epcot on Saturday using regular Florida Resident tickets, and immediately went to Guest Relations.  We were the only guests in there as the park was just opening, and we asked very very very very nicely if we could get our tickets upgraded to Florida Resident Annual Passes.  The answer was 'no' unfortunately.  She was hopeful that they would be selling Annual Passes in the future, but they didn't know when because 'things are constantly changing'.  She did make a note on our account that we would like to use our purchased tickets towards an annual pass in the future if it does become available.


----------



## MinnieMSue

VACamm said:


> Just an update to my post last week:  We went to Epcot on Saturday using regular Florida Resident tickets, and immediately went to Guest Relations.  We were the only guests in there as the park was just opening, and we asked very very very very nicely if we could get our tickets upgraded to Florida Resident Annual Passes.  The answer was 'no' unfortunately.  She was hopeful that they would be selling Annual Passes in the future, but they didn't know when because 'things are constantly changing'.  She did make a note on our account that we would like to use our purchased tickets towards an annual pass in the future if it does become available.



thanks for the update. We want to upgrade our 4 day tickets in September so even having them notate that would be helpful for us - even though we wouldn’t get photos from the trip or anything. We shall see what happens in September


----------



## WhitGB

Purchasing the FL resident magic flex for myself and two kids (under 18). I don’t have the identification to prove FL residency online and know I will need to do this at guest services. Will I receive the ticket information immediately to link to MDE for access pick my park dates?

Questioning how this works. Or what needs to be done. 

Thanks.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I'm getting really frustrated with My Disney Experience! 

I have an AP certificate in my account and I have park reservations made with it for January, so I am unable to reassign it to a fictional person in my account.

I decided do not want to activate it this August, so I checked the reservation calendar and it's wide open for resort guests and park ticket holders. I bought a 2-day base ticket that I want to use. It let me make a reservation for DHS on a day that is not available for AP holders. Now, it is NOT letting me make a reservation for MK on a date that is not available for AP holders. 

In between making the two reservations, the order that the two tickets are listed within my account somehow swapped. 

I think what happened is it let me book as a park ticket holder and/or resort guest for the first day, and now it's thinking I'm booking as an AP holder since that is what is first on the list. How do I fix this? Please help!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

The order of tickets randomly flipped back in MDE, but I'm still unable to book a park reservation. This is really frustrating since it's telling me it's not available and to look at the calendar, which clearly shows it IS available for park tickets AND resort guests, and I fall into both of those categories.

I guess I'm going to have to call tomorrow, and hopefully there is still availability.

Edit: I called and it's all fixed! 

Also, she was able to confirm a guest that for some reason wasn't linking. I realized after I got off the phone that part of my resort reservation was missing, and that was the day I was having the problem, so maybe that was it.  Anyway, it's all sorted now, and she said she prioritized the 2-day ticket to be used first at the entrance gate.


----------



## Kimrlav

Hello Everyone,

I am hoping for some wisdom from this group of Disney AP experts.  I am debating canceling an annual pass and applying for a partial refund. 

At this point, my AP will expire in early November - and quite frankly with health concerns and other limitations unfortunately I do not anticipate a trip by the expiry date.  But, I know that I will have a renewal discount and recently learned that Disney is not selling new APs. Does this apply to renewals?  (Really, wish I could figure out the partial refund to determine if the renewal discount saves me more money -- but the pass would start on a November date -- and do not anticipate a trip until mid - 2021) 

Also, I have a seven day park hopper ticket with expiry date of September 26, 2021 -- can you still use the funds of a ticket to purchase an annual pass. I am really hoping to take a few short trips and longer trip in 2021. 

Any suggestions for me.


----------



## Robo

Kimrlav said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am hoping for some wisdom from this group of Disney AP experts.  I am debating canceling an annual pass and applying for a partial refund.
> 
> At this point, my AP will expire in early November - and quite frankly with health concerns and other limitations unfortunately I do not anticipate a trip by the expiry date.  But, I know that I will have a renewal discount and recently learned that Disney is not selling new APs. Does this apply to renewals?  (Really, wish I could figure out the partial refund to determine if the renewal discount saves me more money -- but the pass would start on a November date -- and do not anticipate a trip until mid - 2021)


Try for the refund (if any.)
Makes little financial sense to renew the AP (if that's even possible) in Nov. 2020 and not use it until mid 2021.
(The renewal discount is only about 15% of the full cost of an AP.)


----------



## Robo

Kimrlav said:


> I have a seven day park hopper ticket with expiry date of September 26, 2021 -- can you still use the funds of a ticket to purchase an annual pass.



Yes. (When they start selling APs.)


----------



## aristocatz

Do unused park tickets expire under the new system? I want to purchase our park tickets now for out January trip, but afraid if the parks close up again, we will suffer the financial loss.

Thanks!


----------



## Dave006

Doubt you have anything to worry about, for example guests that had tickets during and even after this year's closure have had their tickets extended until *Sept. 26, 2021. *If WDW were to close again expect similar results. 

Why do you need to purchase tickets now for January?

Dave


----------



## aristocatz

Dave006 said:


> Doubt you have anything to worry about, for example guests that had tickets during and even after this year's closure have had their tickets extended until *Sept. 26, 2021. *If WDW were to close again expect similar results.
> 
> Why do you need to purchase tickets now for January?
> 
> Dave



Thank you! Honestly, I don't know if I need to actually purchase them now! I'm so confused with the new rules. I guess my thought process is we need to purchase the tickets now so we can reserve the time entry into the parks. I don't really know how this all works now and am afraid if we don't reserve our entry time, we could risk having the park be all booked up (like an ADR).


----------



## Robo

aristocatz said:


> Do unused park tickets expire under the new system? I want to purchase our park tickets now for out January trip, but afraid if the parks close up again, we will suffer the financial loss.


Yes, all tickets do eventually expire.
But, even if you, yourself (for whatever reason,) bought but didn't ever use WDW tickets and just let them expire, you would still be able to use what you paid for them to help pay for new tickets at a time in the future that you were ready to make a WDW trip.


----------



## lanejudy

Unused date-based tickets can always be used towards an upgrade for new dates if you have to cancel or change plans.  
It looks like at this point, all parks are available every day in January.  You can buy your tickets and make those reservations now if you wish.  If your trip is questionable, you may want to wait but keep an eye on the parks reservations.


----------



## aristocatz

Robo said:


> Yes, all tickets do eventually expire.
> But, even if you, yourself (for whatever reason,) bought but didn't ever use WDW tickets and just let them expire, you would still be able to use what you paid for them to help pay for new tickets at a time in the future that you were ready to make a WDW trip.



Thank you-can you further explain this? If I bought tickets tomorrow for our January trip, the trip ends up not happening (due to state closure or other reasons), Disney will let me apply the total amount I spent on those tickets toward new ones at a later date? Does it matter if we buy them through AAA as opposed to WDW direct in this situation?


----------



## maryj11

I have a 4 park magic ticket. I was thinking of buying a 1 day ticket to get 5 days. I thought about upgrading it to a 5 day base ticket but it cost more than just buying a one day ticket.
My question is when checking the price I picked our last day for the date of the one day ticket because it was one of the cheaper days.
When we scan our band will it know which ticket to use? I have never had more than one ticket before lol.


----------



## tbssenterprises

Hello.  I know the answer is going to be "no"....but I thought maybe I'd try during this Covid period.  This would be a NON Florida resident person.  Are there ANY discounts out there for Epcot right now (for September) ?  Even an evening ticket?  Just wondering.  I am an AP but will be with someone who does NOT have tickets and was only interested in Epcot.  Thanks.


----------



## Robo

aristocatz said:


> Thank you-can you further explain this?
> If I bought tickets tomorrow for our January trip, the trip ends up not happening (due to state closure or other reasons),
> 1. Disney will let me apply the total amount I spent on those tickets toward new ones at a later date?
> 2. Does it matter if we buy them through AAA as opposed to WDW direct in this situation?


1. Yes.  
2. Nope.


----------



## Robo

maryj11 said:


> I have a 4 park magic ticket. I was thinking of buying a 1 day ticket to get 5 days. I thought about upgrading it to a 5 day base ticket but it cost more than just buying a one day ticket.
> My question is when checking the price I picked our last day for the date of the one day ticket because it was one of the cheaper days.
> *When we scan our band will it know which ticket to use? *


BEFORE you go to the gate at the first park, stop by any Guest Relations and have them set the ticket that you want to use _first_ as your top "priority" in MDX.


----------



## Robo

tbssenterprises said:


> Hello.  I know the answer is going to be "no"...


"no"...


----------



## wn01aa

Hello.

I was wondering if Disney is providing refunds for annual passes that haven’t been activated yet or if it is only for those passes that have already started  to be used?

Thanks so much.


----------



## lanejudy

wn01aa said:


> Hello.
> 
> I was wondering if Disney is providing refunds for annual passes that haven’t been activated yet or if it is only for those passes that have already started  to be used?
> 
> Thanks so much.


You can ask.  An unused/non-activated AP certificate doesn't expire until at least 2030, so you can activate it at any point in the future.  No additional expense.  Unless you need the cash in hand now, or absolutely will never return to WDW, you might want hold onto it.


----------



## lovin'fl

So I bought 2 day tix for January. Bought recently for a marathon week trip I've had booked, via DVC, for several months. Last night I booked a DVC stay for Dec. I'd like to move my 2 day tix to the Dec trip as I suspect the marathon will be cancelled and then we won't go. But the tix are dated tix for something like Jan 3-7. I go on MDE and click to 'change' the tix but it gives me error message. I do have park reservations booked. If I cancel those will it allow me to swap to Dec dates? Do I have to call in? Or is it not at all possible to swap dates?


----------



## Haveforkwilleat

Hi

Does anyone know when tickets are going to be on sale for October 21?

We have a week booked at Pop and are keen to get tickets for it.


----------



## Robo

lovin'fl said:


> Do I have to call in?


Yes, I would call.


----------



## maryj11

Robo said:


> BEFORE you go to the gate at the first park, stop by any Guest Relations and have them set the ticket that you want to use _first_ as your top "priority" in MDX.


Okay thank you! If we have to pick a date for the one day ticket wont it just automatically set it up?


----------



## Robo

maryj11 said:


> Okay thank you! If we have to pick a date for the one day ticket wont it just automatically set it up?


Likely so.
HOWEVER, knowing how "reliably" (?) MDX works, I'd simply make the quick stop by Guest Relations and
make _sure_ by having your tickets' priorities set.
And, that GR stop can even be on a day earlier than the day that you first use your ticket(s,) if that suits your trip.


----------



## tndisneyfan

We had plans for April this past year. We still have our tickets that have been extended thru December.  We had hoped to go in September or November but it’s just not going to happen.  One of our travel party has  some pretty strict travel restrictions.   So we are going to travel late February early March.

My question is has anyone tried to get their tickets extended beyond the December something date?


----------



## Robo

tndisneyfan said:


> My question is has anyone tried to get their tickets extended beyond the December something date?


If your tickets cannot be extended, you can use their original value to help purchase new tickets that will be usable at a future date.


----------



## maryj11

Robo said:


> Likely so.
> HOWEVER, knowing how "reliably" (?) MDX works, I'd simply make the quick stop by Guest Relations and
> make _sure_ by having your tickets' priorities set.
> And, that GR stop can even be on a day earlier than the day that you first use your ticket(s,) if that suits your trip.


Okay yeah I will make sure to stop at GR.


----------



## lanejudy

tndisneyfan said:


> We still have our tickets that have been extended thru December.


I suggest you check that expiration date again.  It’s my understanding all tickets impacted by the closure or purchased prior to the announced reopening plans should have been automatically extended through 9/26/2021 (re-extended in your case).  If your tickets do not reflect that date, call.


----------



## tndisneyfan

lanejudy said:


> I suggest you check that expiration date again.  It’s my understanding all tickets impacted by the closure or purchased prior to the announced reopening plans should have been automatically extended through 9/26/2021 (re-extended in your case).  If your tickets do not reflect that date, call.



thank you!  I will check.  There’s been so many changes ams so much going on i haven’t been able to keep up.


----------



## JessicaW1234

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this, or even if there is an answer to the question.
> 
> I currently have a 14 day trip booked for the end of April 2021, I have made park reservations with a DVC stay and a 14 day park ticket linked to my account. I am however going to be buying a gold annual pass before this trip (Disney are offering to refund UK 14 day tickets), does anyone know if I will lose those park reservations when the tickets on my MDE change?


I have a similar question- I may try to buy points for a DVC stay but I cannot do that until I can book flights & know the dates.  Can I buy tickets now to secure park dates with a room stay package and then replace the confirm # of the DVC (if I can get one) and maintain my tickets with the park reservations somehow, or will my park reservation disappear during the update?


----------



## lanejudy

JessicaW1234 said:


> I have a similar question- I may try to buy points for a DVC stay but I cannot do that until I can book flights & know the dates.  Can I buy tickets now to secure park dates with a room stay package and then replace the confirm # of the DVC (if I can get one) and maintain my tickets with the park reservations somehow, or will my park reservation disappear during the update?


If you buy a package, the tickets cannot be separated from that.  I'd recommend just buying separate tickets.


----------



## JessicaW1234

lanejudy said:


> If you buy a package, the tickets cannot be separated from that.  I'd recommend just buying separate tickets.


Thanks- where they are now date specific when you buy them, if I need to reschedule for Covid, etc. can I do that?


----------



## lanejudy

Yes, you can apply the value of your date-based tickets towards a different date if needed.


----------



## JessicaW1234

lanejudy said:


> Yes, you can apply the value of your date-based tickets towards a different date if needed.


Is payment due immediately on tickets in MDE? Also, do you know if park reservations would remain in the system if I booked a package and then canceled it if I had to & immediately purchased the park tickets as a replacement?


----------



## Robo

JessicaW1234 said:


> 1. Is payment due immediately on tickets in MDE?
> 2. Also, do you know if park reservations would remain in the system if I booked a package and then canceled it if I had to & immediately purchased the park tickets as a replacement?


1. If you BUY them as stand-alone tickets, then, yes. In order to actually order stand-alone tickets, you must pay for them when you order them.
2. I don't understand. Do you already HAVE tickets on which you are booking the park reservations?
Regardless, like most anything regarding WDW reservations, I recommend that you buy the NEW tickets and have them in your MDE account BEFORE you cancel anything that is currently being "used" for holding reservations.
OTOH, if your park reservations are booked based on you having a "package,"  I don't know if those park reservations would stay booked if you dropped the package.
Rules and procedures are changeable and not certain during this time of the pandemic.


----------



## JessicaW1234

Robo said:


> 1. If you BUY them as stand-alone tickets, then, yes. In order to actually order stand-alone tickets, you must pay for them when you order them.
> 2. I don't understand. Do you already HAVE tickets on which you are booking the park reservations?
> Regardless, like most anything regarding WDW reservations, I recommend that you buy the NEW tickets and have them in your MDE account BEFORE you cancel anything that is currently being "used" for holding reservations.
> OTOH, if your park reservations are booked based on you having a "package,"  I don't know if those park reservations would stay booked if you dropped the package.
> Rules and procedures are changeable and not certain during this time of the pandemic.


Thanks-yes, that is the only issue- I don't know if Covid will prevent our travel next spring which is why I really can't rent points with a non refundable DVC room.  I will not know until it is closer in time and from what I've read, may be too late to get the DVC. Which is why I may or may not need tickets.
I guess there is really no way to know anything now except that travel restrictions are keeping me from coming on my current trip. (Which is a package, so no issue with canceling, it's the reschedule that's the problem)


----------



## crazymomof4

I purchased our tix through UnderCover Tourist in Feb 2020. 
I first contacted them for a refund of the Hopper Option portion. They told me to contact Disney for a refund in the form of a GC. I asked what the cost of adding the hopper was when I purchased them (since my UT invoice didn't break it down). They told me $90.53

Called WDW ticketing today and after she did some "figuring" (her words) the CM wanted to refund me just $40.35 total, per ticket, for the cost of the hopper added to 8 day tickets.

This seems rather low compared to what I've seen others post here that they've received for tix with less days on.
It also seems low compared to what I recall paying for the hopper added to tix in previous years.

Because of many past experiences with WDW phone reps not always being correct, I declined her offered refund and contacted UT again. (they had asked me to get back to them with what WDW refund amount was)

While I'm waiting for a reply from UT, I was wondering...... What's been your experience?


----------



## Robo

crazymomof4 said:


> I purchased our tix through UnderCover Tourist in Feb 2020.
> I first contacted them for a refund of the Hopper Option portion. They told me to contact Disney for a refund in the form of a GC. I asked what the cost of adding the hopper was when I purchased them (since my UT invoice didn't break it down). They told me $90.53
> 
> Called WDW ticketing today and after she did some "figuring" (her words) the CM wanted to refund me just $40.35 total, per ticket, for the cost of the hopper added to 8 day tickets.
> 
> This seems rather low compared to what I've seen others post here that they've received for tix with less days on.
> It also seems low compared to what I recall paying for the hopper added to tix in previous years.
> 
> Because of many past experiences with WDW phone reps not always being correct, I declined her offered refund and contacted UT again. (they had asked me to get back to them with what WDW refund amount was)
> 
> While I'm waiting for a reply from UT, I was wondering...... What's been your experience?


In years 2017 & 2018, adding the Hopper to multi-day tickets cost about $80 per ticket (including tax.)
I don't have the exact price list for Feb. 2020, but figure that the cost of the Hopper option was at least $80.
If UT says $90.53, I'd say that could be darn-near correct.


----------



## crazymomof4

Robo said:


> In years 2017 & 2018, adding the Hopper to multi-day tickets cost about $80 per ticket (including tax.)
> I don't have the exact price list for Feb. 2020, but figure that the cost of the Hopper option was at least $80.
> If UT says $90.53, I'd say that could be darn-near correct.


I got a reply from UT via Facebook Messenger (they've been REALLY good about communications thru that channel).  Said their Customer Service Team is back up to speed and will address my case via their online contact form.  So I popped a brief one off right away.
If Disney CM was _even close_, to the $90,  I'd be OK with that, but less than HALF what I actually spent..... made me think her "figuring" was off somewhere.  Wouldn't be the first time a Disney phone CM got it wrong.  She was real nice but I think she made an error.


----------



## MinnieMSue

crazymomof4 said:


> I got a reply from UT via Facebook Messenger (they've been REALLY good about communications thru that channel).  Said their Customer Service Team is back up to speed and will address my case via their online contact form.  So I popped a brief one off right away.
> If Disney CM was _even close_, to the $90,  I'd be OK with that, but less than HALF what I actually spent..... made me think her "figuring" was off somewhere.  Wouldn't be the first time a Disney phone CM got it wrong.  She was real nice but I think she made an error.



I wonder if your tickets were discounted from Disney’s price and they are only refunding the hopper minus the discount you got.


----------



## crazymomof4

MinnieMSue said:


> I wonder if your tickets were discounted from Disney’s price and they are only refunding the hopper minus the discount you got.


I thought of that but before I attempted my own refund (kept hoping Hopping would return by Sept) I was following several threads (here and other forums) where people were speaking specifically about Disney refunding hopper portion of tix purchased from UT. So I had some idea of the refund I felt I would be getting.  This seems _way low_, not just a little low, compared to what others were posting.


----------



## Robo

MinnieMSue said:


> I wonder if your tickets were discounted from Disney’s price and they are only refunding the hopper minus the discount you got.


That is not Disney's standard procedure for tickets bought from authorized ticket discounters.


----------



## gracerussell

Does anyone have info on when new AP sales will resume again?


----------



## Brett Wyman

We have been AP so long I forgot how regular tickets work. Myself, DW, and DD are AP holders so no questions there. Our son just turned 3 so we didn't buy him an AP when we renewed ours. Pre-pandemic though we bought him a discounted 6 day park hopper. That sucker got extended all the way until 2023 due to COVID so we don't want to burn that one for our fall trip where we may just visit the park for 2-3 days. We figure that will be worth more money in the future. How do I make sure that we are burning the 2-3 day non-park hopper we just purchased for him and not the 6 day hopper when we visit in September?


----------



## Robo

Brett Wyman said:


> We have been AP so long I forgot how regular tickets work. Myself, DW, and DD are AP holders so no questions there. Our son just turned 3 so we didn't buy him an AP when we renewed ours. Pre-pandemic though we bought him a discounted 6 day park hopper. That sucker got extended all the way until 2023 due to COVID so we don't want to burn that one for our fall trip where we may just visit the park for 2-3 days. We figure that will be worth more money in the future. How do I make sure that we are burning the 2-3 day non-park hopper we just purchased for him and not the 6 day hopper when we visit in September?



Very common situation. No problem to solve it.
At WDW, at some time BEFORE you go to the first theme park entrance gate, go to any Guest Relations and have the ticket you DO want to use set to the highest priority in your MDX.


----------



## Cookie Princess

It appears the packages are allowing for the max of a 7 day ticket only. Why is this, and what would be the best way to extend this to 8 days for the full length of our planned trip?


----------



## Robo

Cookie Princess said:


> It appears the packages are allowing for the max of a 7 day ticket only. Why is this, and what would be the best way to extend this to 8 days for the full length of our planned trip?


The "why" is how Disney is doing what they do for reasons of limiting theme park attendance.
How long they will maintain this is unknown.

Three possible "solutions."
A. Buy a 7-day ticket -and- a 1-day ticket. (Buy tickets from an authorized discounter and not as a "package.")
B. Don't go into a theme park on one of your days.
C. Wait to go to WDW until you can buy an 8-day ticket.


----------



## disneywithfive

I have some non expiring tickets and am thinking of coming to the parks soon.  I understand that I'm to log into mydisneyexperience and make a park reservation for the day I want to come but what happens if I end up not being able to make it that day.  I'm assuming the ticket is still good to use at another time and the park reservation either needs to be cancelled (can that be done) or it will drop off if I do not enter?  My daughter has special needs and our trip could be cancelled last minute.   Also, can the park be changed at any point if we decide to go to another location?

Also, can tickets be purchased in person any longer?  Or do they have to be purchased online?  I was hoping to add an additional day to our stay but that means I need to purchase an additional ticket and just not sure I can do that at this point.  Might not have the extra money until the trip.


----------



## subtchr

Your ticket will be good to use. The use will only start when you actually enter the park.

Yes, you can cancel a park reservation online. Just click on the booking, and the option to cancel will be there.

You can't modify an existing park reservation, but you can cancel it and then book another for a different park, subject to availability (which is wide open for ticket holders, at this point at least).

I believe ticket windows are open. But I would still recommend buying tickets online or in the app, even if it's right before a visit. No reason to wait in a line, social distance, or any of that.


----------



## disneywithfive

subtchr said:


> I believe ticket windows are open. But I would still recommend buying tickets online or in the app, even if it's right before a visit. No reason to wait in a line, social distance, or any of that.



Thank you!!!  Good idea.  I'm assuming you can make the purchase in the app and then go right to the park reservation (if available) immediately.  If I do that, and we don't have magic bands attached to the mydisneyexperience account, how do we enter the park?


----------



## Robo

disneywithfive said:


> Thank you!!!  Good idea.  I'm assuming you can make the purchase in the app and then go right to the park reservation (if available) immediately.
> 
> *If I do that, and we don't have magic bands attached to the mydisneyexperience account, how do we enter the park?*


Just go the the regular entrance tap-styles with your ticket numbers (on your phone will work) and a CM will issue you new plastic RFID tickets that you will use/scan at the tap-style.
(You need the ticket so you can use it for reentry if you exit the park and return.)


----------



## subtchr

disneywithfive said:


> Thank you!!!  Good idea.  I'm assuming you can make the purchase in the app and then go right to the park reservation (if available) immediately.  If I do that, and we don't have magic bands attached to the mydisneyexperience account, how do we enter the park?





Robo said:


> Just go the the regular entrance tap-styles with your ticket numbers (on your phone will work) and a CM will issue you new plastic RFID tickets that you will use/scan at the tap-style.
> (You need the ticket so you can use it for reentry if you exit the park and return.)



Or the plastic ticket card you already have for the other ticket will work. Ticket cards, once linked to an individual, work like MagicBands. They access whatever is currently in your MDE account.

And yes, as soon as you make the purchase online, as long as you are signed into your MDE account and assign the ticket to the correct individual(s), you will be able to book a park.


----------



## Nick6300

Hi Robo, 
We bought 2 sets of tickets: 4 day and 6 day tickets and moved 4 day set to my mom and dad on mde. Hoping to prioritize the 6 day for us to use next month. The 4 days on mom and dad are still visible on my mde My Plans since those profiles were on my acct. Did I do this right to ensure 6 days expiring 9/10/20 will be used?


----------



## Robo

Nick6300 said:


> Hi Robo,
> We bought 2 sets of tickets: 4 day and 6 day tickets and moved 4 day set to my mom and dad on mde. Hoping to prioritize the 6 day for us to use next month. The 4 days on mom and dad are still visible on my mde My Plans since those profiles were on my acct.
> *Did I do this right to ensure 6 days expiring 9/10/20 will be used?*


Since I would not trust MDX for accuracy, 
regardless of what shows...
To make SURE that you will be using the correct tickets, before you go to the first park gates, stop by any Guest Relations and have the tickets that you *want* to use set to the highest priority for the correct guests in your MDE.


----------



## Nick6300

Robo said:


> Since I would not trust MDX for accuracy,
> regardless of what shows...
> To make SURE that you will be using the correct tickets, before you go to the first park gates, stop by any Guest Relations and have the tickets that you *want* to use set to the highest priority for the correct guests in your MDE.


Thanks. Can I go to the ticket booth before the tapstyles instead of guest relations? And if so, can I go alone for both wife and I or do I at least need both MBs in hand?


----------



## Robo

Nick6300 said:


> Thanks.
> 1. Can I go to the ticket booth before the tapstyles instead of guest relations?
> 2. And if so, can I go alone for both wife and I or do I at least need both MBs in hand?


1. Unclear, especially now. (You can do this on a day or more previous to the day you enter the park.)
2. Just one of you. The guest in whose MDE account the tickets are listed.


----------



## Nick6300

Robo said:


> 1. Unclear, especially now. (You can do this on a day or more previous to the day you enter the park.)
> 2. Just one of you. The guest in whose MDE account the tickets are listed.


Thanks Robo, were going to HS first day, and I can’t picture where guest relations even is but the reason I asked about ticket booth was in case it was inside the park. I think it’s to the immediate right of the tapstyles. If outside taps - there should be no issue for me to go there first. I think open an hr before so 9am? And if the tickets are in my name I don’t need her MB right to get both prioritized right?


----------



## Robo

Nick6300 said:


> Thanks Robo, were going to HS first day, and I can’t picture where guest relations even is but
> 1. the reason I asked about ticket booth was in case it was inside the park. I think it’s to the immediate right of the tapstyles. If outside taps - there should be no issue for me to go there first.
> 2. I think open an hr before so 9am?
> 3. And if the tickets are in my name I don’t need her MB right to get both prioritized right?


1. There are GR outside ALL parks.
(Otherwise, how could guests deal with last-minute "issues" regarding park entry?)
2. Generally, yes.
3. Right.

All of this may be moot. You may not need to worry about it.
HOWEVER, it will take far less time to do it "carefully" beforehand than it would
to get it "fixed" if the wrong tickets get used.


----------



## DL1WDW2

disneywithfive said:


> I have some non expiring tickets and am thinking of coming to the parks soon.  I understand that I'm to log into mydisneyexperience and make a park reservation for the day I want to come but what happens if I end up not being able to make it that day.  I'm assuming the ticket is still good to use at another time and the park reservation either needs to be cancelled (can that be done) or it will drop off if I do not enter?  My daughter has special needs and our trip could be cancelled last minute.   Also, can the park be changed at any point if we decide to go to another location?
> 
> Also, can tickets be purchased in person any longer?  Or do they have to be purchased online?  I was hoping to add an additional day to our stay but that means I need to purchase an additional ticket and just not sure I can do that at this point.  Might not have the extra money until the trip.



if those non-expiring tickets are ParkHoppers , you might consider keep them . Have you compared their future value ( including price increases)
with special offers today from Disney? 
 Hope your visit is fun and not hot...


----------



## disneywithfive

DL1WDW2 said:


> if those non-expiring tickets are ParkHoppers , you might consider keep them . Have you compared their future value ( including price increases)
> with special offers today from Disney?
> Hope your visit is fun and not hot...



They actually are ParkHoppers.  I've not been able to research yet but do you know if I purchase tickets for our trip and can't make the trip, can the tickets be moved to another time, paying for any increase in price?  Our daughter has some health issues that can actually prevent us from going.  The non expiring tickets were ideal for our situation but once they made up start paying for a particular time/day, we've not been able to go back.


----------



## Robo

disneywithfive said:


> They actually are ParkHoppers.  I've not been able to research yet but
> 
> do you know if I purchase tickets for our trip and can't make the trip, can the tickets be moved to another time, paying for any increase in price?


Yes. (That hasn't changed.)


----------



## erinch

If this has been answered I apologize! At present we are vascillating between late October of 2020 and February 2021. This decision rests on what happens to the employment of my DD’s fiancé, who just upgraded from First Officer to Pilot on Piedmont right before COVID hit. If I buy 10 day 2021 tickets and then need to downgrade them to the maximum 7 days in 2020, does Disney refund the difference? And does it matter whether bought directly from Disney or from UT?


----------



## Robo

erinch said:


> If this has been answered I apologize! At present we are vascillating between late October of 2020 and February 2021. This decision rests on what happens to the employment of my DD’s fiancé, who just upgraded from First Officer to Pilot on Piedmont right before COVID hit.
> 
> 1. If I buy 10 day 2021 tickets and then need to downgrade them to the maximum 7 days in 2020, does Disney refund the difference?
> 2. And does it matter whether bought directly from Disney or from UT?


1. No.
2. No.
If saving the money on "unused days" on longer tickets is a concern, you should buy the length of tickets that you KNOW you will use, then if need be, you can UPGRADE them (or use their purchase cost to help buy new tickets for use on a later trip.)


----------



## erinch

Thanks! And also for all the time you taken answering questions perpetually.


Robo said:


> 1. No.
> 2. No.
> If saving the money on "unused days" on longer tickets is a concern, you should buy the length of tickets that you KNOW you will use, then if need be, you can UPGRADE them (or use their purchase cost to help buy new tickets for use on a later trip.)


----------



## Spaceguy55

I have a question or more about the new Florida Resident Disney Magic Flex Ticket,
I haven't bought anything but a Fl AP in over 10 years so I need some help about this.
I just canceled my Fl silver AP last week and was told I would not get any refund on my down payment and 1 payment before they closed..I bought it on march 4th, so my first question is , is that right?
my 2nd question is, I plan on still going for Labor day weekend, I have a resort res with park days booked and they still show so I think they will work..not sure. I plan on buying that special ticket for 4 days and wanted to know if I only use 2 or 3 days can I apply the balance to a new AP if and when they offer it again? 
Or will that all apply towards a new AP ?
 I thought I heard something like that on here awhile back.
I also had booked rooms with park days,,about a dozen into Jan , and they all still show even after canceling the rooms a couple months ago..not sure if they will work.
TYIA


----------



## jennytablina

Hey all - I'm thinking about getting the Florida Flex ticket. I have bank statements and recent mail from USCIS with Florida address as I'm an immigrant who moved to the US last year. I have that part - I have an Employment Authorization card which has all details and photo but not address as covid held up my greencard process. 

Will we have issues getting approved at will call? Husband has silver FL pass, and a state drivers license.


----------



## Robo

jennytablina said:


> Will we have issues getting approved at will call? Husband has silver FL pass, and a state drivers license.


Do you reside with your husband at the same address?
If you now have his last name as part of the marriage, does your ID info have that name?
Will he be with you when you buy the AP?
If so, the rest doesn't matter.


----------



## morecast

We're going in a couple of weeks to Disney. We thought about cancelling but we've been practically quarantined since March so we really need a change of scenery for our mental health. Our tickets mention that they have a expiration date of Sep,26 2021. We're not sure about having a full Disney Park vacation as we planned. Thinking of only going a couple of days, and the rest just enjoy the resort and surroundings. If we only use 2 days of our tickets, will we be able to use the rest of the days at any time before Sept 2021?


----------



## lanejudy

morecast said:


> If we only use 2 days of our tickets, will we be able to use the rest of the days at any time before Sept 2021?


I don’t know if anyone has done this yet, but yes that is the expectation.


----------



## Phatscott25

Are park pass reservations tied to a specific ticket?  I ask because a member of our group wasn't sure until recently if they were going.  Because the trip was approaching and I didn't want to risk park passes "selling out" I added an extra ticket I had from my account to him in MDE and made park pass reservations for 6 days.  Turns out that he's coming but only wants to enter the park for two days and bought a two day ticket.  I removed the the previous ticket from him in MDE and added the one he bought.  All of his park pass reservations still remain.  Will he have issues entering the park on the two days he chooses?


----------



## Robo

Phatscott25 said:


> Are park pass reservations tied to a specific ticket?  I ask because a member of our group wasn't sure until recently if they were going.  Because the trip was approaching and I didn't want to risk park passes "selling out" I added an extra ticket I had from my account to him in MDE and made park pass reservations for 6 days.  Turns out that he's coming but only wants to enter the park for two days and bought a two day ticket.
> 1. I removed the the previous ticket from him in MDE and added the one he bought.  All of his park pass reservations still remain.
> 2. Will he have issues entering the park on the two days he chooses?


1. Sounds OK, to me.
2. Better that he should decide which days he WILL go to the parks and cancel the days' reservations that he won't be using.


----------



## Phatscott25

Robo said:


> Better that he should decide which days he WILL go to the parks and cancel the days' reservations that he won't be using.


Thanks for the reply.  At this point we do know which days he wants to enter but I cannot cancel his park pass on the other days without canceling park pass for the entire group.  While I know the odds are slim, I don't want to risk everyone's park pass.  Also, there's a chance after the first two days he may decide to upgrade his ticket to enter more days during the trip.


----------



## rance

I am sorry if this has been discussed previously, but we purchased 7 day hoppers prior to covid. Without the ability to hop anymore does Disney refund the difference in prices?

thanks


----------



## ghtx

Yes I am pretty sure that they will refund the cost of the park hopper option.  Not sure if there is an easy way to get the refund or if you have to telephone.


----------



## rance

Ok thanks I did purchase through Disney so hopefully that helps. There are 6 of us so it adds up.


----------



## dvc lover 1970

Sandisw said:


> My understanding was that you could not use tickets to apply to the renewal of an AP.  You can certainly upgrade tickets to a new AP, but not to apply toward a renewal.  Of course, having said that, you can always ask, but I would assume you run the risk of it cutting 3 months of your AP.


Can you bridge for AP renewal?


----------



## Robo

Sandisw said:


> My understanding was that you could not use tickets to apply to the renewal of an AP.  You can certainly upgrade tickets to a new AP, but not to apply toward a renewal.  Of course, having said that, you can always ask, but I would assume you run the risk of it cutting 3 months of your AP.


Since we're jumping backwards to this post by about a year...
Guests HAVE traditionally been able to use the value of "current" never-used tickets to help
pay for an AP renewal (as well as help pay for a new AP.)

Whether present "conditions" find different rules...
who knows?


----------



## CosmicGirl

Brett Wyman said:


> We have been AP so long I forgot how regular tickets work. Myself, DW, and DD are AP holders so no questions there. Our son just turned 3 so we didn't buy him an AP when we renewed ours. Pre-pandemic though we bought him *a discounted 6 day park hopper. That sucker got extended all the way until 2023* due to COVID so we don't want to burn that one for our fall trip where we may just visit the park for 2-3 days. We figure that will be worth more money in the future. How do I make sure that we are burning the 2-3 day non-park hopper we just purchased for him and not the 6 day hopper when we visit in September?



Would you mind sharing the exact type of ticket this is, where you bought it, the new expiration date, and how you managed to get that extension?


----------



## Robo

That would be a 6-day PH ticket.
The "discounted" description would be that ticket bought via a third-party authorized ticket seller (as in, Undercover Tourist, Parksavers, etc.)


----------



## CosmicGirl

Robo said:


> That would be a 6-day PH ticket.
> The "discounted" description would be that ticket bought via a third-party authorized ticket seller (as in,  Undercover Tourist, Parksavers, etc.)
> 
> The "extension" would be automatic, as Disney has extended the use period of tickets bought before the recent ongoing pandemic situation.


I've dug through plenty of threads on extensions but I've never spotted the 2023 expiration date before... This is suggests that there's something different about this ticket.
ETA: And I've previously brought this up, but not all tickets were extended automatically. In fact, they are still refusing to change _anything_ about my ticket, even though it was bought in December and we're not even allowed to enter the US.


----------



## Bowen Family

We purchased a week of Park Hopper tickets for our cancelled May 2020 trip, and I’m having difficulty finding the terms for our credit. Our MyDisney account lists the tickets as valid until Sep 26, 2021. So what happens after that date if we haven’t used them?


----------



## Meglen

I legit asked the same question this was there reply.


----------



## lanejudy

Bowen Family said:


> We purchased a week of Park Hopper tickets for our cancelled May 2020 trip, and I’m having difficulty finding the terms for our credit. Our MyDisney account lists the tickets as valid until Sep 26, 2021. So what happens after that date if we haven’t used them?


If you don't use the tickets before 9/26/2021, they will retain their original value which can be used towards an "upgrade" for new dated tickets.


----------



## disneywithfive

Hoping to get an extra day vacation for an upcoming trip.  If I don't purchase a ticket in advance, but wait until I get to the gate at Epcot, will they tell me if there is availability for us to enter upon purchasing that ticket.  There will be two of us and I'd hate for one of us to get in and not the other one?  Thoughts?


----------



## Gillbob316

I have a finnicky ticket question regarding regular tickets, AP vouchers & My Disney Experience...

I take a week-long Halloween trip to Orlando every September for the past 4-5 years. I'm pretty Disney savvy and visit frequently. I was an AP Holder Sept 2017 through Sept 2019 at which point I let my AP expire. *BUT *I bought a voucher in 2019 for a new AP at Sam's Club with plans to activate it on my Sept 2020 trip. (The Sam's Club Voucher was cheaper than renewing, and I decided I could live with a year off)

That AP Voucher from Sam's club is currently attached to my primary My Disney Experience account, but has not been activated or used. It cannot be transferred to another account (I've tried)

I am still planning a trip for Sept 2020, but due to the pandemic, I have since decided I do not wish to activate the AP Voucher. It's just not a good time, as I likely won't take enough trips to get my money's worth, and AP reservations for the park are currently more restrictive than regular ticket reservations. Being limited to only 3 reservations, which frequently fillup, it's a bad time to be an out-of-state passholder. Normally if I found cheap airfare I'd hop down to Disney for a weekend on short notice, but now if I did that, I might not even be able to get into the parks if all the AP reservations are filled.

*SO ALL THAT SAID...* I'm just buying a regular 7 day ticket for my September trip.

*Here's my question...*

If the AP Voucher and the 7 Day Ticket are both attached to my (same) primary My Disney Experience account, is there any risk of activating the AP when I tap in at the park each day?

In the past I have always needed to go to a ticket window with my ID to activate my Annual Passes, so I assume the voucher would stay dormant until I deliberately choose to go to a ticket window and activate it. As such, I assume there would not be any risk of it activating at the park gate when I used the 7 day ticket. I'm just wondering if anyone has any first hand experience and could verify my assumption is correct.

I realize I could make a second My Disney Experience account to house the 7 day ticket, and link it to that one, but I'd like to avoid that if at all possible, because all my credit information and magic bands are linked to my primary My Disney Experience account. If there's no risk of activating the AP, I would prefer to use my primary My Disney Experience account, and not go to the extra trouble of creating a new one.


----------



## Robo

Gillbob316 said:


> (Edited for clarity.)
> -AP Voucher from Sam's club is currently attached to my primary My Disney Experience account, but has not been activated or used.
> 1. It cannot be transferred to another account (I've tried)
> 2. I have since decided I do not wish to activate the AP Voucher.
> 3. I'm just buying a regular 7 day ticket for my September trip.
> 4. If the AP Voucher and the 7 Day Ticket are both attached to my (same) primary My Disney Experience account, is there any risk of activating the AP when I tap in at the park each day?


1. That does not necessarily mean that a transfer is not possible.
It means that you could not do so in the attempts made so far. Regardless...
2. OK.
3. OK.
4. Nope.
Have a great trip!


----------



## Jersey Brian

So We are going down 11/21/20..  and I am purchasing my tickets...   the Undercover Tourist web page lists a 6 day (4 + 2) for $512.62, pre-tax, per ticket.  They also list a 8 day ticket for $463.48, pre-tax per ticket.  Anyone have experience purchasing the longer ticket for a lower net-price?  Also, Disney direct is only selling 7 day tickets....  Thanks, in advance, for the help!!!


----------



## lanejudy

WDW is only selling 7-day tickets for 2020, and while longer tickets are listed on the UT site I don't believe they'll let you buy it -- it asks for a 2021 start date if you click that ticket.


----------



## Earningmywings

Has anyone bought from Boardwalk Ticketing recently? Looking into a last minute trip and would purchase about 3 weeks before arrival Sept 20. Did you get eMail confirmation that loaded easily into MDE? How long to get the email? My first time not buying a package through Disney and trying to save some money. Thanks.


----------



## mum22girlz

I'm guessing no one knows the answer for sure, but what do you think my chances are of "upgrading" 6-day hoppers to 7-day tickets? We bought the tickets and had a whole trip planned out before COVID, but like many others we changed our plans. We are now heading down in December (hopefully) and we added a day to our trip. I'm hoping that hopping will be allowed by then, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Robo

mum22girlz said:


> what do you think my chances are of "upgrading" 6-day hoppers to 7-day tickets?


I’d say that likely you can.

If the 7-day tickets cost less, you might not get a refund.
(You can always ask nicely.)


----------



## Robo

Earningmywings said:


> Boardwalk Ticketing-
> 
> -get eMail confirmation that loaded easily into MDE? How long to get the email?


Ask them (Boardwalk Ticketing) for their current best info.


----------



## nicknamy1996

Is it possible to sell (or more likely give away) an extra ticket?  My ticket is for 8 people, they are good Valid: Sun, Sep 13, 2020 – Sun, Sep 26, 2021 .  Right now we're booked for 4 of those days, one at each park.  If we were doing the paper ticket my understanding we would all have to show up together to claim our tickets. But if we have magicbands could I assign the tickets ahead of time and assign/hand off the magicband to someone else to make reservations within that window of course?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dachsie

See my answer in your other post


----------



## Raven01

I'm wondering if you guys know a trick to maximize savings on this ticket issue:

September 2020 trip -

1.  One person has a 7 day park hopper.  Will not use all 7 days, but it is COVID extended.  Since dropping the hopper portion for a refund causes them to be "date based", plan is to use 5 days on this trip and 2 days in March 2021.  Is it correct I can't drop the hopper part for a refund if I want to split up usage?

2.  One person has a 5 day park hopper.  Will only use 3 days.
     A.  They will not let me "downgrade" the ticket, right?  I would want 3 day ticket and drop the park hopper.
     B.  This person isn't going in March.  I am worried the 2 missing days are lost.
     C.  Ticket will likely expire prior to use.  But if I can use it as a credit, I'm going again in December 2021, and can use it then.
     D.  If person uses 3 days and has 2 days left, will they credit us with just those two days?  Can only the person with this ticket use the credit?

I'm pondering just buying that one person a 3 day ticket and reserving the existing 5 day park hopper for a future trip.  It's just more up front cost, though I'm sure cheaper in the long run.

I'm worried we will not get credit for partially used COVID extended tickets.  If my sister uses 3 days and has 2 days left, but never uses them, I'd hate to waste that.

(I have read through the sticky but not the recent COVID pages.  I apologize if these are repeat questions)


----------



## lanejudy

Raven01 said:


> I'm worried we will not get credit for partially used COVID extended tickets. If my sister uses 3 days and has 2 days left, but never uses them, I'd hate to waste that.


I don't believe you can receive any credit for a partially-used ticket.  I'd compare the value of the longer ticket you have vs a new shorter ticket.  If only "loosing" a couple of days, it may not be that much different.  You could buy new shorter tickets and hold the longer one as credit towards another time.




Raven01 said:


> Is it correct I can't drop the hopper part for a refund if I want to split up usage?


Correct.  If you modify the current ticket in any manner, it will revert to a regular date-based ticket.


----------



## FBandA

Can I buy tickets on the day I get to the parks, this 2020 September? Still on fence about going this September.

Can I get tickets at resort or do I need to go to guest relations outside of park? Is there Guest Relations outside the international gate way? Staying at Pop wanted to take skyliner to Epcot.

I have a 7 day with park hopper extended till September 2021 I want to save that for later use hope that park hopping will open up in 2012.


----------



## lanejudy

FBandA said:


> Can I buy tickets on the day I get to the parks, this 2020 September? ...
> Is there Guest Relations outside the international gate way?


Yes and yes


----------



## mum22girlz

Robo said:


> I’d say that likely you can.
> 
> If the 7-day tickets cost less, you might not get a refund.
> (You can always ask nicely.)



Thanks!


----------



## zianha

Earningmywings said:


> Has anyone bought from Boardwalk Ticketing recently? Looking into a last minute trip and would purchase about 3 weeks before arrival Sept 20. Did you get eMail confirmation that loaded easily into MDE? How long to get the email? My first time not buying a package through Disney and trying to save some money. Thanks.



I used them earlier this year and got my email with the ticket info to add to MDE within 24 hours. They also ended up sending me a physical ticket in the mail which I kept just as back up in case linking the ticket didn't work or something. I later had questions and found they answered pretty quickly when I messaged them through their Facebook page.


----------



## DizDaD7

So I've been out of the loop for a good 2 or so months, but Found out that AP's are not allowed to be purchased.

     I originally had plans to go to WDW late June-Jul4th, an 8 day trip   *(which was cancelled,)  and We also had Jersey week reserved as well, a 9 day trip . I originally bought 10 day Passes w/ PH & WP's from UT for xxx$ and was going to upgrade them to a gold AP, once we arrived.*(on the 1st trip)...Well that 1st trip was cancelled, so I was thinking that we'd keep the Oct trip, and upgrade then, and just go either late summer or something in 2021 to make it worthwhile. With the fact that they aren't allowing any new AP's, and me having only 7 park days in the fall, Where does this leave me.?
Meaning I'll have 3 wasted days, no option to PH, and no WP's to swim in ...Any help ,or ideas is much appreciated TIA


----------



## DizDaD7

OOOps just realized I posted this in the wrong location....Feel free to move this mods...Sorry


----------



## disneygirlsng

Is saving those tickets and buying new ones that fit better now an option? Then using or upgrading the ones you have later. I know its a lot of money, but it may help to get a better value of those tickets.


----------



## Kestryl

(This is me being clueless about how tickets work outside of a package.)

Say I buy a three-day ticket for October. Something happens, and I can’t use it for whatever reason. 

“After expiration date, the price paid for a wholly unused ticket can be applied to the purchase of a new ticket with an equal or higher price.”

Would I be able to call Disney in order to apply the ticket price (whether that’s keeping 3 days or turning it into 7 days or whatever)? Or would this need to be done in person in Orlando? (I read some older posts claiming it had to be done in person, but some recent ones about being able to call, so I am confused.)

Would the above answer change if the ticket was purchased though a discount site (such as Undercover Tourist)?


----------



## Robo

Kestryl said:


> Say I buy a three-day ticket for October. Something happens, and I can’t use it for whatever reason.
> 1. Would I be able to call Disney in order to apply the ticket price (whether that’s keeping 3 days or turning it into 7 days or whatever)? Or would this need to be done in person in Orlando? (I read some older posts claiming it had to be done in person, but some recent ones about being able to call, so I am confused.)
> 2. Would the above answer change if the ticket was purchased though a discount site (such as Undercover Tourist)?


1. Maybe. These things (as you mentioned) can change at any time.
2. Generally, the answer would be the same.


----------



## CM Dad

My wife and I have a Disney 7 day cruise on the Fantasy booked for January 2021.  I'm not sure that the cruise will actually happen, but we also booked a DVC stay at WDW for 3 days before the cruise since we haven't been to the park for a while.  In the past we have had annual passes, but had let ours expire last year when we were unable to visit due to health issues.

Looking at visiting parks Wed/Thur/Fri before boarding the Fantasy on Saturday.  Do I need to buy a 3 day ticket that starts on Wednesday? That ticket would cost $356.43. It appears to me that I could buy a ticket that starts on Monday (2 days before we will arrive) for $329.45. The WDW ticket page says that it is valid for any 3 days from 1/11/21 thru 1/15/21.

Any issue not using a ticket on its start date?

If the cruise is cancelled, or we decide it is not safe to go on the cruise and end up not going on this trip, it looks like I can use to value of any unused tickets for some future date.  Is my understanding correct?

Thanks


----------



## lanejudy

CM Dad said:


> The WDW ticket page says that it is valid for any 3 days from 1/11/21 thru 1/15/21.


You are correct.  As long as your park days fall within this range you do not have to visit a park on the start date.  And if you don’t end up going, your unused tickets can be used towards future tickets.


----------



## CM Dad

lanejudy said:


> You are correct.  As long as your park days fall within this range you do not have to visit a park on the start date.  And if you don’t end up going, your unused tickets can be used towards future tickets.


Thanks


----------



## la la limon

Hi! I am a little stuck today. I would like to visit Disney in December; the plan is to stay off-site at the Hilton Bonnet Creek. I would like to book through Hilton, as I have status but how do I purchase tickets? WDW site only has the option to buy Florida resident tickets. When I select Get Tickets, it takes me back to the screen before. I would like to buy tickets off WDW so I can use gift cards to pay. Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## Carrie Gruber

DizDaD7 said:


> So I've been out of the loop for a good 2 or so months, but Found out that AP's are not allowed to be purchased.
> 
> I originally had plans to go to WDW late June-Jul4th, an 8 day trip   *(which was cancelled,)  and We also had Jersey week reserved as well, a 9 day trip . I originally bought 10 day Passes w/ PH & WP's from UT for xxx$ and was going to upgrade them to a gold AP, once we arrived.*(on the 1st trip)...Well that 1st trip was cancelled, so I was thinking that we'd keep the Oct trip, and upgrade then, and just go either late summer or something in 2021 to make it worthwhile. With the fact that they aren't allowing any new AP's, and me having only 7 park days in the fall, Where does this leave me.?
> Meaning I'll have 3 wasted days, no option to PH, and no WP's to swim in ...Any help ,or ideas is much appreciated TIA



I'm in the same boat, I bought discounted 10 day hoppers back in January to use for our Nov/Dec trip where I was planning to upgrade them to Gold AP's (DVC members) but now I'm worried that they won't be selling new AP's when we visit. It was going to be a great deal as we're going to be returning in the spring as well as next October and we would be savings lots of $$$ by upgrading our already discounted tickets. I'm hoping they release more information soon about when AP sales will resume, will definitely update this post if/when info is available. I'm sure there are a lot of other guests who were planning to use the same strategy :/


----------



## lanejudy

la la limon said:


> Hi! I am a little stuck today. I would like to visit Disney in December; the plan is to stay off-site at the Hilton Bonnet Creek. I would like to book through Hilton, as I have status but how do I purchase tickets? WDW site only has the option to buy Florida resident tickets. When I select Get Tickets, it takes me back to the screen before. I would like to buy tickets off WDW so I can use gift cards to pay. Can anyone help? Thanks!


Have you tried logging out and then log-in again?  I’m not having any problrm.  I did see posts that MDE was glitching earlier today, so maybe that was the problem.


----------



## vadersprincess12

Hello everyone ~ we are considering a trip in the next few weeks.  If we purchase a 4 day ticket, are we permitted to use two days worth in one day by going to one park in the morning and a different park in the afternoon?  Thanks.


----------



## lanejudy

No, that has never been allowed without the park-hopper add-on; theme park tickets are "days" and no "entries."  Plus the current park reservation system will only allow 1 park reservation per day.


----------



## Kestryl

Robo said:


> 1. Maybe. These things (as you mentioned) can change at any time.
> 2. Generally, the answer would be the same.


Thanks!

Sigh... I wish they could just be clear, one way or another. I’d use an expired ticket if I could apply it over the phone... it would be much harder to wait til we got to Orlando, especially if reservations are here to stay or fast passes come back.


----------



## Raya

Can I purchase a 1 day ticket in advance from Disney? I just booked a 2 night stay, arriving Friday, leaving Sunday. There is ample availability of parks on the reservation calendar. When I was booking my hotel the ticket options were no ticket, 2 day, or 3 day. Undercover Tourist has a one day ticket, with availability. Is there a reason I can't buy a 1 day ticket from Disney?

ETA: Chatted with a cast member and got an answer right away: "A 1-Day ticket could not be added as a part of a Package, so once you have your Room-Only booked or in your cart, you can go under the 'Parks & Tickets' link on the website and get this 1-Day ticket added to your cart!"


----------



## Robo

Raya said:


> Can I purchase a 1 day ticket in advance from Disney...
> ETA: Chatted with a cast member and got an answer right away: "A 1-Day ticket could not be added as a part of a Package, so once you have your Room-Only booked or in your cart, you can go under the 'Parks & Tickets' link on the website and get this 1-Day ticket added to your cart!"


While that is true, it is even less "complex" than that.
You (anyone) can buy a one-day ticket from Disney at any time... even without having any kind of Disney room reservation.

Just go directly to the DisneyWorld.com site and click on Theme Park tickets.
(Or click the link below.)

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/admission/tickets/
In many (most) cases, there is no direct need to buy tickets as part of a resort "package."


----------



## erinch

We bumped up a n October trip to 2 weeks from now! I’ve been holding out on tickets hoping for the return of 10 day tickets. Does anyone think they might return after Labor Day or should I bite the bullet?


----------



## mum22girlz

lanejudy said:


> You can ask but I wouldn’t expect it.  Do your tickets have the extended expiration of 9/26/2021?  If so, you can carry those unused days for another visit.



Has the carry over been confirmed?


----------



## lanejudy

I have not read reports of anyone who has tried to do so yet.


----------



## DurangoJim

I see on the Disney conference site there still selling tickets for admission after 1 and 5pm respectively. With the hours being cut is Disney allowing people with these types of tickets in earlier?


----------



## lanejudy

DurangoJim said:


> I see on the Disney conference site there still selling tickets for admission after 1 and 5pm respectively. With the hours being cut is Disney allowing people with these types of tickets in earlier?


I don't know for sure, but I doubt they would allow earlier entrance.  If so I'd think they would change the time on the tickets.  I expect it's a case of 1) know what you are buying and 2) plan your parks accordingly - use after 5pm tickets at a park open later (which will be hard starting in Oct.).  Probably not the best ticket to buy right now.


----------



## djmeredith

I tried the search feature with no success, so apologies if this was already answered. I have 3 non-expiring paper water park tickets that were comped by guest services several years ago. Could I pay the difference to upgrade each of those to 1 day theme park tickets?


----------



## Bjkandma

Just in Disney August 18-29th.  We had 3 adult 4 day park hopper tickets (2 already have annual passes for to expire January 15, 2021 and now extended to June 5, 2021).  Went to Guest services. Normally we would have held on to the value of the tickets to renew annual passes for two.  This time Guest Services refunded both tickets onto Disney gift cards to save till renewal, if we wanted. Gift card was for $407 plus change, per ticket.

The other ticket, they removed the park hopper option ($93 plus change).  We then took the one 4 day ticket and made it 7 days.  Total was $30.  So we received $60 and change back, again on gift card.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Bjkandma said:


> Just in Disney August 18-29th.  We had 3 adult 4 day park hopper tickets (2 already have annual passes for to expire January 15, 2021 and now extended to June 5, 2021).  Went to Guest services. Normally we would have held on to the value of the tickets to renew annual passes for two.  This time Guest Services refunded both tickets onto Disney gift cards to save till renewal, if we wanted. Gift card was for $407 plus change, per ticket.
> 
> The other ticket, they removed the park hopper option ($93 plus change).  We then took the one 4 day ticket and made it 7 days.  Total was $30.  So we received $60 and change back, again on gift card.



that is interesting. We really wanted to use our tickets toward AP’s for our upcoming trip. Which guest services did you go to?


----------



## Bjkandma

We went to Guest Services at MK.  They told us, they weren't going to put a note in the computer to use tickets to buy a renewal.  They automatically offered the gift cards.  We have the two with $407 to put towards renewal in June.


----------



## Robo

djmeredith said:


> I tried the search feature with no success, so apologies if this was already answered. I have 3 non-expiring paper water park tickets that were comped by guest services several years ago. Could I pay the difference to upgrade each of those to 1 day theme park tickets?


Sorry. Comp tickets cannot be upgraded.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Bjkandma said:


> We went to Guest Services at MK.  They told us, they weren't going to put a note in the computer to use tickets to buy a renewal.  They automatically offered the gift cards.  We have the two with $407 to put towards renewal in June.



honestly that is pretty awesome. I highly doubt they will do that for us but it will be worth a shot to see if they can do anything.Best I was hoping for was they would maybe put a note on my account.Only thing I would miss out on by not getting AP while I am there this weekend would be the photos from this trip but we will prob only buy a couple to have a photo memory of this insane time.


----------



## erinch

As a veteran of the US army, my husband apparently is eligible in September and October to visit the Shades of Green ticket window to purchase discounted military tickets. Not the promotional hoppers, but The base tickets. Looks like a savings of 24 or so over UT. How are the lines at tHe ticket window? Not sure if saving about 100 is worth the time, etc?


----------



## Robo

erinch said:


> 1. How are the lines at tHe ticket window?
> 2. Not sure if saving about 100 is worth the time, etc?


1. Nothing to worry about.
2. It will be worth it..


----------



## Nana2Callie

We have a current reservation for on property with 10 day base ticket; however, was looking to move ot off property.  But, I was told to purchase my tickets there would be a 7 day limit.  Anyone know anything about this?  It seems the 8-10 day option is still available from an outside source.


----------



## unbanshee

2020 tickets are 1-7 days, 2021 tickets are 1-10 days


----------



## Moliphino

Disney is currently only selling up to 7 day base tickets for 2020. If the outside source is UT, it looks like you can get other tickets, but once you go to cart it doesn't actually let you for 2020 dates.


----------



## Bjkandma

If you want a 10 day park ticket for 2020 and have it attached to your on property stay, you are good to go.  If you chose to stay off property, you can only purchase up to a 7 day ticket.  Then you could buy a 3 day ticket.

We stayed in site with 4 day tickets (package) and wanted 10 day tickets.  Guest Services upgraded to as 7 day ticket and told us, we would have to buy a three day ticket for the rest.

8-10 tickets can be purchased now, but are only available for park entrance beginning January 1,_2021.


----------



## anonymousegirl

I have park passes and and a four-day park ticket starting Thursday, 17 September. Having read about the larger weekend crowds, I am thinking I'd like to switch my four days to Monday, September 14-Thursday, September 17. Is that even possible?


----------



## Robo

anonymousegirl said:


> I have park passes and and a four-day park ticket starting Thursday, 17 September. Having read about the larger weekend crowds, I am thinking I'd like to switch my four days to Monday, September 14-Thursday, September 17.
> 
> Is that even possible?


Yes. 
Try changing the dates in your MDX account.
If you can’t do it...
Call Disney.


----------



## 5 Disney Fans

We had a family trip planned for June of this year which we obviously had to cancel.  We have 6 day park hoppers linked to each of our family members.  We won't be able to make it this year as a family with schedules and from what I understand we can apply the cost of the tickets for future tickets.  (let me know if I'm wrong here!)

In the meantime, myself and one family member are planning to go for just a long weekend so we need a 3 day ticket only. I was going to purchase and link to our account on Monday.  But before I do so I wanted to ask the wise group here... how do I make sure our 3 day ticket is used during our trip and not our 6 day ticket that is also linked?  Also, since I have the 6 day ticket I can reserve parks now, can I do that before I buy the 3 day ticket or should I not do that b/c it will then link my 6 day ticket to the trip?

Thanks!


----------



## myosotisd

I bought 4 days tickets in January for my summer trip, i cancelled it due to covid and Disney extends the validity until end of Septembre 2021.
If i don't come next year, could i get a gift card of the amount of the tickets ?
or i will keep the value to buy new ones ?


----------



## Robo

5 Disney Fans said:


> We had a family trip planned for June of this year which we obviously had to cancel.  We have 6 day park hoppers linked to each of our family members.  We won't be able to make it this year as a family with schedules and from what I understand
> 1. we can apply the cost of the tickets for future tickets.
> In the meantime, myself and one family member are planning to go for just a long weekend so we need a 3 day ticket only.* I was going to purchase and link to our account on Monday.*
> 2. how do I make sure our 3 day ticket is used during our trip and not our 6 day ticket that is also linked?  Also, since I have the 6 day ticket I can reserve parks now, can I do that before I buy the 3 day ticket or
> 3. should I not do that b/c it will then link my 6 day ticket to the trip?


1. You can do that.
2. In general, if you happen to have multiple tickets that are valid for use during a single trip, you simply go to any Guest Relations at WDW before you go to the first park gate and have them set the priority of your tickets so that only the ones you want to use are the tickets used.
3. It will not do anything negative to your 6-day tickets to book now, but...
Since you are buying the 3-day tickets tomorrow, there is no pressing reason that you need to make the trip reservations before tomorrow.


----------



## Earningmywings

Has anyone used baordwalkticketing? Their prices are slightly lower than UT, but I never see anyone mention them. I found them through Touring Plans.


----------



## Robo

Earningmywings said:


> Has anyone used baordwalkticketing?


One of the popular authorized WDW ticket discounters.

And, remember to check that the final prices quoted include tax.

Also... prices can "slide around" among the popular sites, so double-check the prices on the very date that you are ready to place your ticket order.


----------



## aviva5675

I am buying 2 tickets for my kid and her bf to go to Epcot with us (AP) in Nov. If I buy the tickets online, do I have to wait til the tickets are mailed to me to reserve park days for them?  I don't want to wait a few weeks and then get find no park res available for them.


----------



## Fangorn

If you are buying them from Disney, then no. Just log into your MDE account before you purchase them. At the time of purchase, you'll be asked to attach them to people in your family and friends list. At that point you're done. 

If you're purchasing from a third party vendor, then you'll have to wait until you have the ticket numbers. Some vendors have an electronic ticket option, in which case you'll get an email with the ticket numbers. You can then attach the tickets to people through MDE.

You cannot make park reservations without having tickets attached. 

Steve


----------



## aviva5675

Thanks. It seemed to work pretty seamlessly.  There is a bar code in email, so Im hoping we can walk up to tapstyle and show it for them and all get in. I know there is no more finger scan... or fast pass to have to scan for.  Knew you guys would know!


----------



## Robo

aviva5675 said:


> Thanks. It seemed to work pretty seamlessly.  There is a bar code in email, so
> 1. Im hoping we can walk up to tapstyle and show it for them and all get in.
> 2. I know there is no more finger scan... or fast pass to have to scan for.


1. Once you have your tickets linked into your MDX account (if you can SEE the tickets are listed) and you have made your park reservations... Yes, you can walk up to tapstyle and show that info to them and all get in.
2. Yup. (But, that may return at some point.)


----------



## erinch

It does look like boardwalk is a bit cheaper right now.


----------



## Raya

Is there a military ticket 'how to' for the new park reservation system? I can buy tickets on base, which are about 1/2 the cost, but it will take 2 to 3 weeks to get them (they have to be ordered). I'm assuming at that point I load them into MDE and make park reservations. At what point will I show my ID? How will they confirm my eligibility?


----------



## lanejudy

Raya said:


> Is there a military ticket 'how to' for the new park reservation system? I can buy tickets on base, which are about 1/2 the cost, but it will take 2 to 3 weeks to get them (they have to be ordered). I'm assuming at that point I load them into MDE and make park reservations. At what point will I show my ID? How will they confirm my eligibility?


I don't believe there is anything different for military tickets, same procedure as before with regards to showing ID for eligibility.  A park reservation doesn't change that.


----------



## mrobin023

We have a trip planned for 10 people starting January 2, 2021. Since it is unknown when park hopping will restart would you buy one park per day passes for everyone now with the hopes of upgrading at the parks after arrival if hopping has started? Or would you go ahead and shell out the money for park hoppers now in the hopes that it will be available in January?


----------



## Robo

mrobin023 said:


> We have a trip planned for 10 people starting January 2, 2021.
> 1. Since it is unknown when park hopping will restart would you buy one park per day passes for everyone now with the hopes of upgrading at the parks after arrival if hopping has started?
> 2. Or would you go ahead and shell out the money for park hoppers now in the hopes that it will be available in January?


1. Yes.
2. Not me.


----------



## TheLittles

Ok I am not sure where to ask this question. I have an annual pass. I am a Gold Star Wife (military widow) so I can buy the military salute tickets on base. I have an annual pass though for myself. I want to bring my mom and grandmother to the parks and buy them the military tickets but I won’t be needing one for myself. Is this allowed? I will be there at the gate when they get activated. Anyone know if this is possible? I know they usually say one of the people with the military tickets needs to be the one with the military ID but what if I already have a ticket? Anyone done this before?


----------



## Jersey Brian

Just confirming...  with all the new rules.  If we purchase 5 day tickets and we want to add a day when we are in Disney in November...  can we still add a day for the. Incremental cost of making the 5 day ticket a 6 day ticket? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Jersey Brian said:


> Just confirming...  with all the new rules.  If we purchase 5 day tickets and we want to add a day when we are in Disney in November...  can we still add a day for the. Incremental cost of making the 5 day ticket a 6 day ticket? Thanks!


Correct.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Can someone refresh my memory? I thought I saw a number I could call to potentially get my tix refunded that we couldn’t use last week. I know it was kind of a new thing but if I could talk to someone it might be helpful to put back on my GC. Thanks!


----------



## glitzybabes

I have a ticket that is a college days ticket from Disney youth programs. The ticket was purchased in March to be used in May. When the shut happened the ticket date changed to Valid 12/15/2020. The ticket is a 3 day ticket. So my question is, Do the 3 days have to be used by 12/15?


----------



## Orion Nebula

I couldn't find the main thread about all of this so I figured I would just ask. We re-booked our awesome package to a not so awesome package due to the dining plan being dropped. However the original promo included free park hopper. Still as of today our Dec trip still has the (no longer free) parkhopper hooked to it. Has anyone has any luck getting it taken off? I mean... you can't even USE it...


----------



## Piglet843

Yep - I hear ya - Mine was still on there for a while - but I harped on my Travel Agent (DU) to call and get it fixed.  Its the only way.  She finally got it taken care of.


----------



## Bjkandma

Orion Nebula said:


> I couldn't find the main thread about all of this so I figured I would just ask. We re-booked our awesome package to a not so awesome package due to the dining plan being dropped. However the original promo included free park hopper. Still as of today our Dec trip still has the (no longer free) parkhopper hooked to it. Has anyone has any luck getting it taken off? I mean... you can't even USE it...


We had the free dining promo and was switched to the recovery offer.  If you still have the park hopper let it alone till you get to Disney.  Any modification you will loose discount.  After entering the parks, go to Guest Services, they will remove the park hopper (worth $93 plus change, per ticket) and give you a gift card.  It only took a few minutes.  (We were there August 18th).


----------



## erinch

I have talked several times with the Shades of Green ticket staff this past week. My husband is a veteran who was discharged before they adopted the current discharge form. In September and January, veterans, as well as active or retired military/spouses, can use the SoG ticket system. Not the promo tickets. Getting all of that explained took several calls and they were incredibly helpful and cordial.  


TheLittles said:


> Ok I am not sure where to ask this question. I have an annual pass. I am a Gold Star Wife (military widow) so I can buy the military salute tickets on base. I have an annual pass though for myself. I want to bring my mom and grandmother to the parks and buy them the military tickets but I won’t be needing one for myself. Is this allowed? I will be there at the gate when they get activated. Anyone know if this is possible? I know they usually say one of the people with the military tickets needs to be the one with the military ID but what if I already have a ticket? Anyone done this before?


----------



## Orion Nebula

Bjkandma said:


> We had the free dining promo and was switched to the recovery offer.  If you still have the park hopper let it alone till you get to Disney.  Any modification you will loose discount.  After entering the parks, go to Guest Services, they will remove the park hopper (worth $93 plus change, per ticket) and give you a gift card.  It only took a few minutes.  (We were there August 18th).



That is kind of a PITA it sounds like though. They should've allowed people to use the recovery offer without the addition of PH due to... well PH no longer existing. It's so weird. I never noticed the cost amount due to it being all packaged up. So it's 93 per ticket total regardless of the days?


----------



## lanejudy

Orion Nebula said:


> So it's 93 per ticket total regardless of the days?


Park-hopping is a flat rate regardless of number of days 4-10, $85 per ticket plus tax.  If your tickets are shorter, 1-2-3 days, it’s a lower rate.

But if your package actually included a “free” upgrade to park-hopping, there may not be a value associated with it for ypur tickets.  However, I don’t recall a package that gave “free” hopping — the requirement for “free dining” is Purchading a park-hopper ticket (not free hopping).  So I think you paid for the hopper to receive free dining, in which case WDW will refund the value of the hopper if that is still not available at the time of your vacation.


----------



## Orion Nebula

Thanks! That's a nice chunk off of our re-booked trip.


----------



## Donald Duck888

Hi,

So we were planning a trip in Dec for my daughter and I who have un activated annual passes and then another trip in Jan with the whole family with my wife using a 6 day ticket. Well we decided to cancel the Jan trip and I tried to move my wife's ticket to Dec but it comes up with all of 2020 being unavailable. Also i checked and they appear to be selling tickets now for 2020. 

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this or may know what is up with this. I am currently on (forever) hold trying to get a hold of Disney by phone.

thanks


----------



## Donald Duck888

on a side note i finally got through to a person and explained my issue. She then told me that i had to be transferred to another dept and i would have to go back on hold where i now still sit.


----------



## Robo

Donald Duck888 said:


> on a side note i finally got through to a person and explained my issue. She then told me that i had to be transferred to another dept and i would have to go back on hold where i now still sit.


Stay on hold.
Disney can solve your issue.


----------



## lilmc

We have APs that we’re never activated due to COVID. We are looking to doing a quick trip in Oct, but still don’t want to activate the APs since at this point we don’t know when we’ll be back and want the “full experience AP year”. I am looking to buying this trip’s tickets through UT. If for some reason we don’t go, I understand the value of the tickets can be applied to tickets in the future, but since we have APs I wouldn’t necessarily want tickets, but would want MNSSHP or MVMCP tickets when they return. Can the credit on the account be used for those?


----------



## Robo

lilmc said:


> We have APs that we’re never activated due to COVID. We are looking to doing a quick trip in Oct, but still don’t want to activate the APs since at this point we don’t know when we’ll be back and want the “full experience AP year”. I am looking to buying this trip’s tickets through UT. If for some reason we don’t go, I understand the value of the tickets can be applied to tickets in the future, but since we have APs I wouldn’t necessarily want tickets, but would want MNSSHP or MVMCP tickets when they return.
> 
> Can the credit on the account be used for those?


Maybe.
My suggestion, however, would be to not buy your stand-alone tickets until you are sure that you want to use them.
Unlikely that you would be at much of any advantage buying them far in advance, anyway.


----------



## lilmc

Robo said:


> My suggestion, however, would be to not buy your stand-alone tickets until you are sure that you want to use them.
> Unlikely that you would be at much of any advantage buying them far in advance, anyway.



Yeah, we would *want* to use them, I’ve just learned with COVID that plans can change and we can’t make park reservations without tickets


----------



## maxiv

We're staying at two resorts (OKW + AKL) from Nov 28th to Dec10th (granted Europeans are able to enter the US by then...).
We originally wanted to get 10 day tickets, but since those aren't currently available, we got 7 day tickets.
Is there any way to upgrade the 7 day tickets to 10 day tickets?

Since our tickets are only valid from Nov 29th - Dec7th, we'd be missing out on the last few days not being able to go into the parks


----------



## Robo

lilmc said:


> Yeah, we would *want* to use them, I’ve just learned with COVID that plans can change and we can’t make park reservations without tickets


Of course that's the case for everyone.
But, the reason I said what I did is that, in general, guests have not had any difficultly reserving parks even very near the actual trip dates.
No need to buy tickets far in advance just because park reservations are needed.


----------



## lanejudy

maxiv said:


> Is there any way to upgrade the 7 day tickets to 10 day tickets?


Not at this time, and probably not in December.  Did you look into Europesn tickets?  I don’t know what is currently available vis the European website - in the past they offered longer-length tickets than the US.


----------



## Robo

maxiv said:


> since those aren't currently available, we got 7 day tickets.
> 1. Is there any way to upgrade the 7 day tickets to 10 day tickets?
> 
> 2. Since our tickets are only valid from Nov 29th - Dec7th, we'd be missing out on the last few days not being able to go into the parks


1. Not yet. Guests have been buying 7-day tickets -AND- 3-day tickets.
Expensive? Yup.

2. If you buy another 3-day ticket, you could make more park reservations.
Not saying that you _should_... but that's how to make it work if you, for sure, need 10 days in the WDW theme parks.
(Some guests find "non-park" things to do for their extra days.)


----------



## masupo

lilmc said:


> Yeah, we would *want* to use them, I’ve just learned with COVID that plans can change and we can’t make park reservations without tickets



I thought I heard that you can make park reservations with an unactivated AP certificate. I could be wrong though!

Then the reservations should stay active even if you get another ticket.


----------



## KGiella

Hi everyone. Considering buying tickets from Boardwalk ticketing and saw many people here had experience with them. Can you help answer a few questions for me?
1. How soon after do you get a confirmation?
2. Are you able to link them to your  MDE? (The most important part since we need this to make park reservations!)
3. Do you get a physical ticket or only an emailed copy?


----------



## lilmc

Robo said:


> Of course that's the case for everyone.
> But, the reason I said what I did is that, in general, guests have not had any difficultly reserving parks even very near the actual trip dates.
> No need to buy tickets far in advance just because park reservations are needed.



Good to know! I have had the mentality of an AP holder so was seeing those weekend reservations fill up, but only recently occurred to me to not activate and just buy separate tickets so I hadn’t realized regular reservations aren’t really filling up that fast.



masupo said:


> I thought I heard that you can make park reservations with an unactivated AP certificate. I could be wrong though!



I will definitely look into that!


Thanks everyone!

ETA: yes I can make park reservations with the inactivated AP, but limited to the AP 3 days.


----------



## Robo

KGiella said:


> Hi everyone. Considering buying tickets from Boardwalk ticketing and saw many people here had experience with them. Can you help answer a few questions for me?
> 1. How soon after do you get a confirmation?
> 2. Are you able to link them to your  MDE? (The most important part since we need this to make park reservations!)
> 3. Do you get a physical ticket or only an emailed copy?


1. In general, within a couple of days.
2. Yes.
3. If you order a physical ticket, you get a physical ticket.


----------



## Fangorn

lilmc said:


> ETA: yes I can make park reservations with the inactivated AP, but limited to the AP 3 days.



If you have a resort reservation, then you'll be able to make Park Reservations for that entire trip. Your 3 days on an AP will not be impacted. 

Steve


----------



## michelleiada

We had a trip planned for May 2020, which obviously, got cancelled due to COVID.  We had already purchased Park Hopper Plus tickets.  We are rebooked for May 2021.  Is Disney refunding the difference for the tickets?  Will park hopping be allowed by then?  Who knows!


----------



## Robo

michelleiada said:


> We had a trip planned for May 2020, which obviously, got cancelled due to COVID.  We had already purchased Park Hopper Plus tickets.  We are rebooked for May 2021.
> 1. Is Disney refunding the difference for the tickets?
> 2. Will park hopping be allowed by then?
> 3.Who knows!



IF your current tickets will not still be valid for use in May 2021, you can use their original purchase
value to help buy new tickets that are valid at that time.

Otherwise...

1. Yes. After arrival. Unless...
2. Likely so. But...
3. Correct.
Stay tuned.


----------



## dchronister

Will be in Disney with DD24 in November, we have a multi day ticket and we also have two one day tickets that she won at some function, my question is this... if we link the tickets she won under a different MDE account can we use them to enter a 2nd park on the same day! I would think yes, but I don’t know, I feel weird doing it or trying to do it, but it seems like it would be doable as long as they aren’t linked anywhere, correct? We can’t add a day to our trip so if we don’t use the won tickets they will just be a waste!


----------



## Disney_Alli

Yes you can do that


----------



## SteveMouse

As long as you have a park reservation, it should t be a problem (with a second MDE account).


----------



## wgwtgb

We are planning a trip for Jan 14-18.  I'm a little leery about purchasing tickets too far in advance should this fall/winter bring another wave of closures to WDW, but I also don't want to wait until the last minute to get them and make park reservations on MLK weekend.  What are your suggestions for when we should purchase?  I'm usually on top of my game, but I don't know what the procedure was for people who had purchased when they closed last time.  What would our options be?  Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## Robo

wgwtgb said:


> We are planning a trip for Jan 14-18.  I'm a little leery about purchasing tickets too far in advance should this fall/winter bring another wave of closures to WDW, but I also don't want to wait until the last minute to get them and make park reservations on MLK weekend.  What are your suggestions for when we should purchase?  I'm usually on top of my game, but I don't know what the procedure was for people who had purchased when they closed last time.  What would our options be?  Thanks in advance for any feedback.


Wait until at least mid-November.
Things will likely be more clear by then.


----------



## mmouse50

Are the resort concierges able to prioritize the days on your tickets?  I have left over days from previous trips (unexpired & comp tickets) but I want to use the tickets I purchased for this trip first and save the unexpired and comp tickets, can the resort concierge prioritize the tickets or do I need to go to guest relations at the parks or Disney Springs to accomplish this.  Also my tickets for this trip have park hoppers, who will be able to reimburse me for that?  Resort or Guest Relations?


----------



## Robo

mmouse50 said:


> 1. Are the resort concierges able to prioritize the days on your tickets?  I have left over days from previous trips (unexpired & comp tickets) but I want to use the tickets I purchased for this trip first and save the unexpired and comp tickets,
> 2. can the resort concierge prioritize the tickets or do I need to go to guest relations at the parks or Disney Springs to accomplish this.
> 3. Also my tickets for this trip have park hoppers, who will be able to reimburse me for that?  Resort or Guest Relations?


1. Some say that they can.
However, resort concierge computer systems did not used to have access to the same files as non-resort Guest Relations. (That may still be true.)
And, the resort concierge are generally not specifically trained in all aspects of MDX.
2. I would go to non-resort Guest Relations.
Why?
Because the time that it takes to FIX a problem is often SO much longer than if it was first done correctly.
(In other words, you can try it at the resort. It might work.)
3. See #1 and #2 above.


----------



## DanSchwartz

Has Disney World started selling new park tickets yet?  If not, are they exchanging old valid, unexpired, paper tickets for new tickets?


----------



## disneygirlsng

They have been selling tickets for a while. They just aren't selling annual passes as of now.


----------



## lilmc

Robo said:


> But, the reason I said what I did is that, in general, guests have not had any difficultly reserving parks even very near the actual trip dates.
> No need to buy tickets far in advance just because park reservations are needed.



I held off buying my tickets, but kept checking back in just to make sure the advance ticket reservations weren’t going fast as you said and they weren’t, but they are now. I got mine purchased and reservations in as this was starting, so I’m good. But heads up, at least for Fall Break for many school districts, it looks like things are picking up.


----------



## Beachyrock

I'm helping my nephew plan a one park day trip in November and just need an overview of how tickets are working now.  He will be staying offsite.  Does he need to make an MDE account to make a park reservation?  Once he purchases his ticket and makes his park reservation is there anything else he needs to do before the day of his trip?  Where does the park reservation show up--on MDE or is it tied to the ticket?  Will he get a Magic Band?  I've only ever planned multi-day trips onsite pre-covid, so this is new to me.  Thanks!


----------



## Walt4ever

I do not have direct experience as I'm an AP, but can answer somewhat.  Yes he will need an MDE account, unless you buy the ticket under yours.  My daughter and one of her friend's tickets (we invited friend on the trip with us) are both under my MDE, as an example.  One way or another, the ticket has to be in MDE to get the park reservation.  You have to log onto the website to make the ressie.  It will show up on MDE app, but you can't make it there directly.  The first step of making the ressie is saying who the ressie is for (i.e. which ticket).  If he wants a magic band, he'll have to buy one.   They don't have any real perks if you are staying offsite, except the onboard ride photos at Frozen, and maybe Pirates of the Caribbean, but if he doesn't buy the photos, that's really not a thing anyway.  If his one park is going to be HS, and he wants to do ROTR, he will want an MDE account anyway.


----------



## Beachyrock

Thanks for the info.  If he doesn't buy a Magic Band will his ticket just be loaded onto his phone in the MDE app and is that what he will show at the gate?


----------



## hpsalb

Beachyrock said:


> Thanks for the info.  If he doesn't buy a Magic Band will his ticket just be loaded onto his phone in the MDE app and is that what he will show at the gate?


Unless things have changed during the pandemic, he will have a card-style ticket (like a credit card). It will be mailed to him or he can pick it up if there is not enough time to have it mailed.


----------



## Robo

Beachyrock said:


> Thanks for the info.  If he doesn't buy a Magic Band will his ticket just be loaded onto his phone in the MDE app and is that what he will show at the gate?


If he does not receive a plastic ticket before arrival, he can just go directly to the regular park entrance gates on his day at the park and (using his legal photo ID and his ticket number... on the phone screen will work) the plastic ticket will be issued to him right at the park gates.


----------



## Walt4ever

hpsalb said:


> Unless things have changed during the pandemic, he will have a card-style ticket (like a credit card). It will be mailed to him or he can pick it up if there is not enough time to have it mailed.



Card style ticket, the only thing that has changed is no finger prints.  Just hold the ticket in front of Mickey and wait for the green light.


----------



## muffyn

right now I only see tickets available (2020) to use in a 7 day window. you HAVE to pick a start date.
is there anywhere that sells tickets you can use in a longer window? we will be there for 2 weeks, dont want to cram all days together. plus if we are there for 2 weeks & are undecided on what days which park we want ressies for, is it possible to change from day #1 to day#10 after ticket purchase? ( yes i know each park has to have a reservation) ( & then i see the pricing practically drops in half in jan with options of 10 days) ( we were going to choose military F&F tix, but the office is still waiting for 3+ weeks delivery after order,, dont want to chance losing out on a park avail)


----------



## lanejudy

WDW is currently only selling a max 7-day ticket for use in 2020.  You do have a 10-day window to use those 7 park days, with some non-park days interspersed if you so choose.  If you want more than 7 days in the parks, you will need to buy a second ticket.

Pricing depends on your dates.  Late December is the most expensive.  So yes, January tickets probsbly cost less.


----------



## policycobb

I purchased a one day ticket and my email confirmation has a barcode and it says Show at Park Entrance.  Does this mean I need to go to guest services or can they scan it at the gate?


----------



## subtchr

policycobb said:


> I purchased a one day ticket and my email confirmation has a barcode and it says Show at Park Entrance.  Does this mean I need to go to guest services or can they scan it at the gate?



You can go to the gate. They will scan it and give you a plastic ticket card there.


----------



## auntlynne

I’m going to make a wild guess that he is more computer / mobile phone savvy than you.  If not, forgive me.

if he is 13+ yo, he can have his own Disney account.  Looks like he’ll need to use a phone for ordering food at quick service restaurants - and trying to get a spot for Rise of the Resistance at Hollywood Studios.  Most people I know have a phone attached to their hand most of the time.

i have a Mickey Band from a prior resort stay and will use it this week, but will probably take it off after entering the park, as there would be no further use for it that day.  I, also, am staying offsite.  And then I will attempt to be contemporary and use my phone to navigate the parks.  Without the help of my twenty-something yo nieces.  (My ticket is supposedly tied to my Magic Band; I‘like find out Sunday).


----------



## subtchr

auntlynne said:


> I’m going to make a wild guess that he is more computer / mobile phone savvy than you.  If not, forgive me.
> 
> if he is 13+ yo, he can have his own Disney account.  Looks like he’ll need to use a phone for ordering food at quick service restaurants - and trying to get a spot for Rise of the Resistance at Hollywood Studios.  Most people I know have a phone attached to their hand most of the time.
> 
> i have a Mickey Band from a prior resort stay and will use it this week, but will probably take it off after entering the park, as there would be no further use for it that day.  I, also, am staying offsite.  And then I will attempt to be contemporary and use my phone to navigate the parks.  Without the help of my twenty-something yo nieces.  (My ticket is supposedly tied to my Magic Band; I‘like find out Sunday).



It is worth leaving your MagicBand on for automatic ride photos, if you want them.

And tickets are never “tied to” a MagicBand. All the band does is access whatever is in your MDE profile. That’s why any active band will work to access any valid park ticket. so you should be all set.

I’m 62, but pretty techy for a grandma. I really like mobile ordering, especially now that you can use Disney gift cards to pay.

Have fun!


----------



## Wojodis

Does anyone know if you have to actually enter a park to activate an annual pass which you upgraded to? I always thought that if you upgraded from package tix during your stay that the AP was already active and the expiration date should be a yr from the 1st date of use? I only ask because my family's passes have expiration dates of December 31, 2030. I've contacted 3 different CMs and as soon as they see that expiration date--they tell me that I have vouchers and not active passes. I mean, I wouldn't mind, that would be some unbelievable pixie dust, but I have a feeling something's off somewhere?


----------



## Robo

Wojodis said:


> Does anyone know if you have to actually enter a park to activate an annual pass which you upgraded to?
> 1. I always thought that if you upgraded from package tix during your stay that the AP was already active and the expiration date should be a yr from the 1st date of use?
> I only ask because my family's passes have expiration dates of December 31, 2030. I've contacted 3 different CMs and as soon as they see that expiration date--
> 2. they tell me that I have vouchers and not active passes. I mean, I wouldn't mind, that would be some unbelievable pixie dust,
> 3. but I have a feeling something's off somewhere?


1. Normally, that’s correct.
2. Looks that way to me, too.
3. With the current “situation,” anything can happen.


----------



## lovethattink

Does anyone know if comp tickets can be used at this time? We did a film project at MK and got paid in comp tickets. We have AP, but want to go to MK on Halloween, which isn’t spring AP availability. Would those comp tickets count as day passes? Would MDE know which ticket to use automatically? Like tomorrow we’re using our AP for a park.


----------



## Robo

lovethattink said:


> 1. comp tickets can be used at this time?
> 2. Would those comp tickets count as day passes?
> 3. Would MDE know which ticket to use automatically?
> 4. Like tomorrow we’re using our AP for a park.


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. Never assume anything.
4. If you have more than one ticket or AP per person in your MDX... 
To be safe, before you go to a park gate, go to any Guest Relations and
have the AP set as your *top priority* in your MDX account.


----------



## lovethattink

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Never assume anything.
> 4. If you have more than one ticket or AP per person in your MDX...
> To be safe, before you go to a park gate, go to any Guest Relations and
> have the AP set as your *top priority* in your MDX account.



Thank you!


----------



## allaboutthemouse

Just to make sure I have this correct....
     If I purchase one-day tickets for my family of six for a day in October (securing a park reservation as well, of course) and we end up NOT going on the day we selected, am I correct that those one-day tickets just sit in my MDE until we decide to use them? They do not really “disappear?”
      At which point, if we choose to go on, for example, a day in December instead, I would then pay any extra cost for that day? 
     So if it is $100 per ticket on the October day that we end up not going, instead deciding to use it on the December day, but the December day is $150 per ticket on the day we choose, then we would pay the extra $50 per ticket to change it to that December day?
     Does this make sense? Lol
Am I also correct that those one-day tickets can be reassigned to different people in my MDE?
I hope that wasn’t too confusing!
Thank you so much!


----------



## bathman123

I apologize in advance if this has been answered already but is Disney allowing you to upgrade your ticket to an annual pass while at the parks? We are going over thanksgiving and are thinking of going back at Christmas but I don’t want to buy two 7 day tickets. TIA!!


----------



## lanejudy

@allaboutthemouse Correct on all points.  Just to note, the unused tickets may “disappear” from your view but WDW will be able to see them to upgrade for a new date.

@bathman123 Not at this time.  I don’t expect they will allow upgrades to AP until APs are available for sale, which isn’t likely until capacity limits are lifted and operations are back to normal (or much closer to near-normal).


----------



## allaboutthemouse

Thank you!


----------



## michellej47

Strange question.  My family of 4 is booked for a week at Thanksgiving.  I figured we would be fine for that week because I was assuming that there wouldn't be high school and college football.  I was wrong.  

We were talking tonight about the possibility of my daughter and I keeping our original trip plans, possibly even going a day earlier since she wouldn't have school the Friday before, and the boys coming on Sunday.  Is it possible to have a package where I have 6 or 7 day tickets for her and I but just 4 or 5 day tickets for the boys?

Also, how would ME work if they fly in on a different day than us.  Is that possible?


----------



## Bjkandma

If you booked a package (room and tickets together), everyone in the room must have same amount of ticket days.  (Make sure you book park reservations).  If the boys are in the resort reservation, they will be able to use the Magical Express on different days then you.  You just have to call Magical Express at 866-599-0951, office them your hotel confirmation number, your daughter and your name with flight info. Then tell them your sons need transportation on what day, time, flight, names.  Very easy!


----------



## starry_solo

What the PP said (everyone on the package has to have the same tickets, etc.)  

There are some workarounds the package, but that requires the earlier guests to visit the front desk to add the later guests onto their stay for those certain days...AFTER check-in of the earlier guests.


----------



## michellej47

Thanks both of you!  We already have park days and everything set, so I may look at the cost to see if it is even worth dropping the boys on the extra days.  It probably isn't!  But I'm glad to know that they can pick up ME on a different day!!


----------



## Bjkandma

The difference between a 4 day ticket and a 7 day ticket is $30 each ticket.  $10 a day.


----------



## Tracey868

How is Disney refunding the park hopper option when you get to the parks ???  

I bought from 3rd party. I was told you can go to Guest services. Just wondering if people got gift cards before they got to Disney.

Thanks
Tracey


----------



## cberhorst

Following......I was told the same thing.  I"m hoping that is accurate!


----------



## Bjkandma

Unfortunately you need to wait until you arrive in the parks.  We went to Guest Relations and had the hopper removed from our tickets.  We bought directly with Disney and received the refund on a gift card.  (4 day park hopper we received $93 plus change).

You need to know that when you buy a discounted ticket through a third party, Disney knows.  You will get the refund based on the price of the ticket you paid.  You will not get Disney's price, but rather your discounted price.  It's possible your refund will be much less.  

If you decide to add days to those tickets after or before taking off hopper, you will be modifying your ticket.  Disney willcharge you the difference of what you paid and what they charge and then add the cost of adding the extra day.  (When I bought "discounted third party tickets" it cost me $109 to add 3 days.  I thought it would be $40)


----------



## Robo

Bjkandma said:


> If you decide to add days to those tickets after or before taking off hopper, you will be modifying your ticket.  Disney willcharge you the difference of what you paid and what they charge and then add the cost of adding the extra day.  (When I bought "discounted third party tickets" it cost me $109 to add 3 days.  I thought it would be $40)


Unless things have drastically changed (unlikely) it looks like you might have been overcharged.
If you were, you can get it "fixed."
But, we need to know all of the specifics of what you bought, from whom, and when...
and to what you upgraded and when.


----------



## eva

We were planning to skip WDW this year. So I haven’t been paying attention to all the new rules. But we just found out DH has cancer and he wants to go before beginning his treatments in December. So we are planning a trip from Nov 28-Dec 2. I was trying to buy tickets today and reserve our parks, but they won’t let me. Is there a time window when you allowed to buy tickets and reserve parks? I know ADRs are 60 days out. But how can I plan those, if I don’t know which day we will be in each park?


----------



## subtchr

No restrictions. What do you mean it won’t “let” you? What is it saying?


----------



## lynnfitz

We rescheduled our trip to next month. I don't know why all of a sudden this thought came to me! I changed our park reservations to the new dates, when I originally purchased the tickets, you had to pick the day you wanted the ticket to start (pre-pandemic). Do I have to do anything else with these tickets, is just changing the park reservation date enough, or do I have to change the start date of using the tickets somehow?
Thank you!!


----------



## seashoreCM

Some tickets (mostly those intended for use during pandemic park-closed dates)  have been automatically converted to "use it on any date" up to some special expiration date declared by Disney due to the pandemic.

Otherwise you would have to change the start dates of your tickets. The method would be like a trade in of what tickets you have towards the tickets you want.

Normally no change is returned if the new tickets cost less. You would have to pay more if the new tickets cost more.

If the tickets had passed a hard expiration date (usually a December 31) and you originally purchased them from a third part such as AAA, the trade in value might be less than what you paid.

The trade in can be done at ticket booths if you waited that long. I think that there is still the potential for more changes to occur regarding which tickets get extended automatically so I would not make the trade in too soon.

Ticket privileges, once granted or liberalized, have never been abridged or withdrawn, other than because a venue (such as Pleasure Island) was closed down.


----------



## lanejudy

Short answer:  If you were able to make park reservations, your tickets are good!

Longer answer:  It sounds like you purchased tickets pre-COVID, and those tickets were automatically extended to 9/26/2021 by WDW.  You may use them any time from your original "start" date through the new extended expiration date.  If for some reason you have to cancel again and don't use the tickets before next September, they will retain value towards and upgrade/new dates.


----------



## lynnfitz

ok thank you! We're leaving in 4 weeks, and I thought of that in the middle of the night lol! We have new park reservations, so it sounds like we're all good-just didn't want to have to call Disney and be on hold for ever. Thanks again!!


----------



## Jen76b

I didn't think we'd be back to WDW until 2021, but after recent discussion my husband and I decided to take a chance and booked at an off-site hotel for 11/28-12/4/20. Our first park day will be 11/29. I've been out of the loop on current changes since I wasn't planning on going this year so I have 2 questions.

1. If we buy our tickets now and COVID numbers spike and we decide to cancel our trip, if I've already entered our ticket info in My Disney Experience, can I still get a refund on the tickets? 
2. I'm assuming the week after Thanksgiving will be busy, so can I tell if days are still available for Park Reservations if I haven't bought my tickets yet? 

I'm thinking we need to go ahead and buy our park tickets now, but still worried about possibly having to cancel our trip and losing money. 

Any other advice would be greatly appreciated.
We've been to WDW several times but without planning fast passes or having any "must do" things, we're planning a more laid back trip with time to stop and have a drink or a sit down meal.


----------



## Robo

Jen76b said:


> I didn't think we'd be back to WDW until 2021, but after recent discussion my husband and I decided to take a chance and booked at an off-site hotel for 11/28-12/4/20. Our first park day will be 11/29. I've been out of the loop on current changes since I wasn't planning on going this year so I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1. If we buy our tickets now and COVID numbers spike and we decide to cancel our trip, if I've already entered our ticket info in My Disney Experience, can I still get a refund on the tickets?
> 2. I'm assuming the week after Thanksgiving will be busy, so can I tell if days are still available for Park Reservations if I haven't bought my tickets yet?
> 
> 3. I'm thinking we need to go ahead and buy our park tickets now, but still worried about possibly having to cancel our trip and losing money.


1. That might be the case. At the very least, you'd retain the value of the tickets for future use.
2. Yes. Just go to the Disney World website and look up the dates that you want to go.
3. Yup. You and everybody else.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Do we have confirmation that the COVID-affected tickets can be used on any dates during the use period, including a split?  We have 7-day tickets, and I'm considering only using 5 days on our upcoming trip, and going 2 days this summer (a detour on a trip to the Keys).  With normal tickets, of course, this would not be possible, but earlier chatter indicated that this scenario might be possible with the COVID extension.


----------



## Eastern

edited


----------



## kristenrice

I have a 6-day Park-Hopper ticket back in February for our 7-day trip at the end of October.  My original plan was to upgrade it to an AP since I'm tentatively planning a trip next October as well, but that's obviously not going to happen.  So, now I am wondering, is there anything that I can do to recoup the difference in cost between the base ticket and the cost of the (now useless) park-hopper option?  We were also planning to add a day to the ticket, but now we won't be able to "guarantee" a park reservation so that is also a moot point.  I am just wondering what others have experienced.


----------



## yulilin3

sending you to the ticket sticky. Also the name of that company will get asterisked here by Webmaster's decision, just letting you know


----------



## Robo

kristenrice said:


> I have a 6-day Park-Hopper ticket... now I am wondering, is there anything that I can do to recoup the difference in cost between the base ticket and the cost of the (now useless) park-hopper option?


The method is to go to any Guest Relations at WDW and ask nicely.
Have a great trip!


----------



## Eastern

More general ticket question: should an unused AP voucher, purchased from Sam's Club, be able to be reassigned? I have done this several times in the past but it is currently not working.

Problem was solved by a great cast member. Took me hours but it's done and now I don't have to deal with it at the parks.


----------



## lanejudy

@kristenrice  Have you tried calling?  Some folks have been successful getting the hopper refunded and adding a day.  If you bought through a 3rd party vendor, WDW may not be able to help until you arrive, but it may be worth a phone call to try.


----------



## kristenrice

lanejudy said:


> @kristenrice  Have you tried calling?  Some folks have been successful getting the hopper refunded and adding a day.  If you bought through a 3rd party vendor, WDW may not be able to help until you arrive, but it may be worth a phone call to try.


We *did* buy through a 3rd party vendor so that's why I am simply planning to visit Guest Services.  Thanks for the idea, though.


----------



## linzjane88

So there was a thread I read about getting a credit for your current tickets placed on your account if you were in the parks and intending to upgrade to an AP. Is that just a fluke that a few people have experienced or is it something we can (hopefully) expect to happen when we go? We would absolutely have upgraded to the DVC Gold AP on our upcoming November trip so we are kind of bummed we have to get these one and done tickets.


----------



## lanejudy

@linzjane88  You can ask.  I haven't heard of this being a regular "thing" at this time, but that doesn't mean it hasn't happened for someone.


----------



## virk4

I know we cannot go to more than one park per day. But as I am booking a vacation for next Spring '21, I see that the park hopper option is available at the WDW site.  There is no explanation or qualification, which I find unusual. The hopper option is also available on Undercover Tourist. Any insight?


----------



## lanejudy

WDW is apparently expecting (hoping?) to allow park hopping in 2021.  Nothing specific has been shared at this time.


----------



## Bjkandma

Disney is selling park hopper option tickets for visits in or after January 1st.  However, they have not made any official statement saying it will be allowed.  Basically, if you chose the park hopper option and Disney decides not to provide this option, you could just go to Guest Relations and have that portion of the ticket refunded (currently those you had park hopper portions refunddd, it is in the form of a Disney gift card).

suggest you follow here and Disney's official website for updates.


----------



## DMKEDM

We purchased PH tix for an August trip and for a December trip--bought them pre-COVID...Got a quick and easy refund (to the credit card used to purchase the tix) on the PH portion of my August tix...for Dec, they offered to do the refund then (this was in July), but suggested that if we weren't in any hurry we might want to wait as PH'ing might be restored by then, AND, once the PH removal modification was made, the tix would no longer qualify for pre-COVID accommodations due to COVID-related changes...so, we're waiting...we really really really want to park hop, so if by some miracle PHing is restored by our December trip, we'll want the option...and a refund to my credit card a couple of weeks before Christmas would not be a bad thing! (It took only about 4 days to get the refund on the August tickets)...


----------



## virk4

Thanks for your post, DMKEDM. Good luck with PH in December. I am also going then and I'm hoping for the same thing.....see you at WDW.


----------



## dachsie

lanejudy said:


> @kristenrice  Have you tried calling?  Some folks have been successful getting the hopper refunded and adding a day.  If you bought through a 3rd party vendor, WDW may not be able to help until you arrive, but it may be worth a phone call to try.


Someone said if you go to guest services before your ticket is used, you would lose your park reservations.  Is this true?  I was considering going there to get my PH refund and adding a day if it’s available but don’t want to lose my park reservations


----------



## lanejudy

dachsie said:


> Someone said if you go to guest services before your ticket is used, you would lose your park reservations. Is this true?


Not that I am aware.  Folks have canceled their tickets outright and found the park reservations stayed.  If you are concerned about it, i would print a copy showing ypur reservations, then after Guest Relations makes the PH adjustment but before leaving the counter be sure to check.


----------



## rex420

With Florida going to Phase 3 and a lot of the restrictions being lifted does anyone know if Disney is going to restore Park Hopping?


----------



## Robo

rex420 said:


> With Florida going to Phase 3 and a lot of the restrictions being lifted does anyone know if Disney is going to restore Park Hopping?


WILL they?
Yes.
WHEN will they?
Nobody knows.


----------



## wdwnut

A couple people with me had to be refunded for the PH portion of their tickets on our 9/12-9/19 trip.  Guest relations at Disney Springs told them to wait til their last day because it might screw up their reservations.   I know their computer systems were a little goofy because Kidani had issues on checkin.


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

Question - I have a trip planned for 2 days in October and 7 days 11/18-25th, with flex tickets no longer an option, looks like I’m going to pay much more. Is there anyway around it?


----------



## siren0119

lorilclevelandrn said:


> Question - I have a trip planned for 2 days in October and 7 days 11/18-25th, with flex tickets no longer an option, looks like I’m going to pay much more. Is there anyway around it?



Nope. You'll have to buy two sets of tickets, one for each trip.


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

siren0119 said:


> Nope. You'll have to buy two sets of tickets, one for each trip.



Grrr, that’s what I thought! Thank U!!


----------



## lanejudy

lorilclevelandrn said:


> Question - I have a trip planned for 2 days in October and 7 days 11/18-25th, with flex tickets no longer an option, looks like I’m going to pay much more. Is there anyway around it?


Flex tickets would not have worked for that situation anyway -- the "flex" only impacted the start date, then the tickets would expire within 14 days after first use.  You would not have been able to carry unused days to your second trip more than 2 weeks later.


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

lanejudy said:


> Flex tickets would not have worked for that situation anyway -- the "flex" only impacted the start date, then the tickets would expire within 14 days after first use.  You would not have been able to carry unused days to your second trip more than 2 weeks later.


 
I feel better now, thank u!!!


----------



## rex420

Robo said:


> WILL they?
> Yes.
> WHEN will they?
> Nobody knows.


Thanks Robo. I was looking to see if there was any info on when.  We are headed down soon and I was just wondering if it would be available.


----------



## morecast

My experience so far with my tickets. Bought 7 day tickets last January with the intention of using them in September-2020. Disney changed the expiration date on those tickets to September-2021 due to covid. We thought about cancelling but in the end went ahead and did our trip. We did a more laid trip with not as much Park days as intended. We only used 3 days and the 4 days remaining still have the Sept-2021 expiration. This means will be able to schedule another trip for 2021 with those tickets once things go back to normal.
We wanted to add additional days to our tickets but if we did this, the expiration date would have changed to 14 days from first use so we didn't do it. So now we'll see if we can add those additional days next year, which would be great. If not, we still get to use the tickets in 2 different trips.


----------



## riversend22

Hi all! I checked with a CM, but I often trust this board far more for information lol..

I bought a single day ticket for this coming Saturday, but now my mom is changing travel plans on me and it looks like I won't be visiting the parks until the end of October. The cast member told me that I don't have to do anything to my ticket now, and I can just call to reschedule later on. Is this true? Do I need to change anything in my Disney experience with my ticket now, or do I just let it sit until later this month and then call to apply the funds to a new day? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Robo

riversend22 said:


> Hi all! I checked with a CM, but I often trust this board far more for information lol..
> 
> I bought a single day ticket for this coming Saturday, but now my mom is changing travel plans on me and it looks like I won't be visiting the parks until the end of October. The cast member told me that I don't have to do anything to my ticket now, and I can just call to reschedule later on. Is this true? Do I need to change anything in my Disney experience with my ticket now, or do I just let it sit until later this month and then call to apply the funds to a new day? Thanks for the help!


If you can charge your ticket now, go ahead.
No reason not to get set as soon as you can.
Why not?


----------



## yulilin3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310986533047017472


----------



## lklasing

Hi all - I just booked our first trip since COVID started.  We are DVC and staying at Kidani.  We normally have APs, but they expired in February.  Am I correct that my only option is just to buy a daily ticket for all of us (no AP option, no DVC discount, etc.)?  

Also, I saw in the fine print on MDE that if you have to change plans, you can delay the dates for the tickets you have purchased (with a potential change of price but no other penalty).  If only 1 of the 3 of us can't go at the last minute (a definite possibility), would we be able to delay his ticket start date without jeopardizing the park reservations for the other 2 of us?  Any suggestions to make sure we do this right?

Thanks!


----------



## Minne2004

I am so impatient these days. Does anyone know if or when they will start selling annual passes again? Disney did start selling hopper passes so I did get a little hope that annual passes are coming back. Is any one else upset about not getting an annual pass. I never hear anything about them so I ask myself I must be the only one upset about not being able to buy annual pass, Please give me any info you have Thank You


----------



## lanejudy

Minne2004 said:


> Does anyone know if or when they will start selling annual passes again?


It was posted yesterday that Annual Passes are now available to _those who cancelled or allowed their AP to expire._  That would seem to me they may be available to the general public shortly.


----------



## nickg420

On the phone waiting now trying to get APs. I will provide my results when it's all over....But from others experiences it doesn't seem like it's a "done deal" in any way at all...


----------



## Brett Wyman

Can an unused AP renewal certificate be transferred to another person and used the next year?


----------



## Robo

Brett Wyman said:


> Can an unused AP renewal certificate be transferred to another person and used the next year?


Yes.


----------



## henry72

We bought 7 day PH tickets from a 3rd party vendor. Since PH isn't allowed, can I call and have Disney removed and credit me for the PH option? Or is that something that can only be done when we get to WDW? 

Also, our airline flight home got moved back to a later time and now we would like to add a day to our ticket. Can I do that online or would that have to be done when we are there? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

henry72 said:


> We bought 7 day PH tickets from a 3rd party vendor. Since PH isn't allowed, can I call and have Disney removed and credit me for the PH option? Or is that something that can only be done when we get to WDW?
> 
> Also, our airline flight home got moved back to a later time and now we would like to add a day to our ticket. Can I do that online or would that have to be done when we are there? Thanks!


Both best handled at Guest Relations or a ticket booth at WDW.


----------



## modelar7

my friends have their universal aps expired and they are looking for new aps for disney.


----------



## lanejudy

Not currently available for purchase by the general public.


----------



## kmermaid

Can a ticket be assigned be assigned to two different MDE accounts?


----------



## rteetz

If you had a cancelled AP that you want back they are doing them in person at Disney Springs. They will check your old AP, ID, and your standing in terms of AP use. You can then purchase any new AP except Premiere or Platinum Plus. You also can use a ticket to "upgrade".


----------



## lanejudy

kmermaid said:


> Can a ticket be assigned be assigned to two different MDE accounts?


No.  A ticket can only be linked to 1 individual profile; MDE considers different profiles to be a different person.  A fully unused ticket can usually be re-assigned to another profile - same MDE or different - but it would no longer be reflected on the original at that point.


----------



## kmermaid

lanejudy said:


> No.  A ticket can only be linked to 1 individual profile; MDE considers different profiles to be a different person.  A fully unused ticket can usually be re-assigned to another profile - same MDE or different - but it would no longer be reflected on the original at that point.


Thank you for the reply!


----------



## goofy4tink

Ok, here's my issue. I bought 2 2-day park passes for use Sept 19-22. Because of life situations, we weren't able to go. i was told i can apply the cost to new passes.  Great. Now I'm trying to plan a trip in either Dec or Jan. But, those passes no longer show  anywhere. i called Ticketing, they put me through to IT..... where ive been on hold for 45 mins. According to Bob WDW Ticketing, those passes should be showing. If they aren't, there's no way to apply the cost paid, to another ticket. 
has anyone run into this? I can't wait to show up at a ticket window to make a park reservation. Help!!!!!


----------



## lanejudy

goofy4tink said:


> I bought 2 2-day park passes for use Sept 19-22. ... According to Bob WDW Ticketing, those passes should be showing. If they aren't, there's no way to apply the cost paid, to another ticket.


When did you buy the tickets - before June or after the re-opening was announced?  If before June, they should have automatically been extended to 9/26/2021.  If you purchased after the re-opening was announced, they did expire last month but Bob is incorrect - expired tickets do disappear from the guest’s view but WDW should be able to see them.  It used to be that expired tickets could only be upgraded in-person, but last winter folks reported it could be done by phone and I haven’t heard otherwise this fall. I would call back and hope for a more knowledgeable CM.  With only a few exceptions of some less-common tickets, fully unused tickets retain value towards a future upgrade.


----------



## goofy4tink

lanejudy said:


> When did you buy the tickets - before June or after the re-opening was announced?  If before June, they should have automatically been extended to 9/26/2021.  If you purchased after the re-opening was announced, they did expire last month but Bob is incorrect - expired tickets do disappear from the guest’s view but WDW should be able to see them.  It used to be that expired tickets could only be upgraded in-person, but last winter folks reported it could be done by phone and I haven’t heard otherwise this fall. I would call back and hope for a more knowledgeable CM.  With only a few exceptions of some less-common tickets, fully unused tickets retain value towards a future upgrade.


THanks. I bought them on Aug 26, for a late Sept trip.  According to the website, any passes that are purchased, but unused, after the expiration date (9/22/2020 in this case), the cost can be used against new passes.  So, I'm 'assuming' that they have just disappeared from my view, and that when I call Ticketing back, I'll be able to put that cost ($490!!) towards new passes for January. Luckily, I even still have the order number.


----------



## gifmar

Good morning, Cant seem to find this answer.  My son cancelled and received his refunds for his 2 out of state platinum passes.  We all decided to go to WDW in a couple weeks and he bought 2 four day passes.  Any chance he might be able to upgrade these 2 tickets to AP's since he falls under the category of people that have cancelled previous passes?


----------



## squirk

Given the current state of affairs (park reservations needed; no FastPass or PH), I'm wondering what are the current rules of thumb regarding the purchase of park tickets.

I have a trip planned for mid-Feb., '21.  No idea if park reservations will still be required at that time (I am guessing yes), or if FP+ or park-hopping will be back (I'm guessing no), so........

I don't know if there's any reason to not buy tickets right now, or if I should wait and watch the park reservation calendar for days to start turning yellow shortly before my visit.

Any general consensus?

Please and thank you.


----------



## lanejudy

gifmar said:


> Any chance he might be able to upgrade these 2 tickets to AP's since he falls under the category of people that have cancelled previous passes?


 I don’t know if they are accepting “upgrades” for the AP offer or not.  He can ask.


----------



## Sarahslay

I went ahead and bought tickets so I could make park reservations. I didn't want to end up with a situation of waiting and then HS or any other park all of a sudden doesn't have availability.


----------



## squirk

Sarahslay said:


> I went ahead and bought tickets so I could make park reservations. I didn't want to end up with a situation of waiting and then HS or any other park all of a sudden doesn't have availability.



Thanks.  Yeah, that was my operating theory as well.  I just didn't know if I was missing a good reason to hold off.


----------



## keishashadow

At mgm today

went to GS to Ask re buying new APs

we have currently but didn’t want to renew 

was told this round of APs is only ‘recovery’...

for those who either cancelled their APs ‘by mistake’ or

for children who have now turned 3 y.o

no upgrades on unused tix unless you fall into either above category

YMMV


----------



## huskies90

Question: For this hypothetical, let’s assume that tickets an AP’s are back to normal times. Our Gold AP‘s are expiring during the first week in March and we normally renew. This year, would like to go during Easter week which is blacked out with the Gold passes. Is it possible to instead of renewing, by a multi day pass for the week, use it for Easter week, then on the last day, upgrade it to a Gold pass? Or will Disney not allow an upgrade to Gold since we used the original multi day we are trying to upgrade during the blackout period? Is their system smart enough to catch this?


----------



## Robo

huskies90 said:


> Question: For this hypothetical,* let’s assume that tickets an AP’s are back to normal times.* Our Gold AP‘s are expiring during the first week in March and we normally renew. This year, would like to go during Easter week which is blacked out with the Gold passes.
> 1. Is it possible to instead of renewing, by a multi day pass for the week, use it for Easter week, then on the last day, upgrade it to a Gold pass?
> 2. Or will Disney not allow an upgrade to Gold since we used the original multi day we are trying to upgrade during the blackout period?
> 3. Is their system smart enough to catch this?


1. Yes.
2. Your plan was permissible in the past.
3. It is, but it used to not matter.


----------



## JBinORL

I have a similar question...I have a FL resident Platinum Plus pass that will expire on 11/7. We were originally not planning on renewing until things start getting back to some level of normal. Now, some of my family is coming starting on 11/8 and we want to go to the parks for a few days. I plan to get the FL resident Magic Flex ticket. My question is, can I use the value of that ticket to renew my AP (technically to a Gold pass)? 

The reason we're doing this instead of just renewing right away is 11/8 must be a Hollywood Studios day, and that day is currently blocked out for APs. So I figured I could get the Flex ticket, reserve Studios, then upgrade it back to an AP


----------



## Robo

JBinORL said:


> some of my family is coming starting on 11/8 and we want to go to the parks for a few days. I plan to get the FL resident Magic Flex ticket. My question is,
> 1. can I use the value of that ticket to renew my AP (technically to a Gold pass)?
> The reason we're doing this instead of just renewing right away is 11/8 must be a Hollywood Studios day, and that day is currently blocked out for APs.
> 2. So I figured I could get the Flex ticket, reserve Studios, then upgrade it back to an AP


1. Under normal conditions, you could. 
2. I can only guess that you still can.
(Don’t know of any changes specific to this.)


----------



## Princess2R

For cancelled trips, is Disney making an exception to refund tickets purchased?


----------



## Princess2R

Is it possible to get the ticket number to link it to MDE before getting in the mail?


----------



## disney-super-mom

Yes. I didn't even choose to get the tickets mailed. (I did E-ticket delivery.) They just emailed me the number right after I purchased them, and I linked it to MDE right away so I could make park reservations. I bought 4 tickets but only received one number to link to MDE, and all 4 tickets were there.

But it does say this on their blog: "(If you prefer physical tickets, we will provide your ticket numbers in advance of shipping.)"


----------



## js

Hi.

In my MDE, If I have tickets assigned to someone that was on my hotel reservation. 
The person is no longer on the hotel reservation (my DVC) and no longer traveling but I do have their tickets assigned to them On my MDE. 

If I have someone else going and that new person is on my MDE as well as my DVC ressie, can I reassign the ticket to them and then they can just give the cash to the person no longer going?

If yes, great. If not, I am going to see if Disney will refund the person that was on my ressie their money although I told my friend that is unlikely but who knows with Covid.

Thank you.


----------



## lanejudy

You should be able to reassign a fully-unused ticket as long as you manage the profile where it currently resides.  If you linked as Friends & Family and the other individual manages their own profile, he/she will need to transfer it to you and then you can pass it along to the new traveler.


----------



## lanejudy

Princess2R said:


> For cancelled trips, is Disney making an exception to refund tickets purchased?


Maybe.  Did you purchase tickets directly from WDW, or through an authorized re-seller?  You may need to deal with the third party if bought that way.

However, tickets purchased prior to June 2020 were automatically extended through 9/26/2021.  And if not used by then you can always put the value towards new future tickets.


----------



## daisyx3

Good news!  My daughter and grandsons think they will come with us on our end of March trip to OKW 1 BR (there is room as the youngest won't be 2).  They live in Pensacola so they will drive.
Questions--are they selling military tickets yet?  I know the 2021 tix won't be out until later in the year, and I'm guessing they won't be hoppers, but just wondered if they are selling them *at all.*  My son in law is a marine and will be in training at that time but she can get them as a spouse.
Second--this is the week before Easter (I'm a teacher, so it is what it is).  I know I can't book parks until tickets are purchased.  And I know that no one here is clairvoyant.  Just wondering what the opinion is about parks filling up for that time period.


----------



## js

lanejudy said:


> You should be able to reassign a fully-unused ticket as long as you manage the profile where it currently resides.  If you linked as Friends & Family and the other individual manages their own profile, he/she will need to transfer it to you and then you can pass it along to the new traveler.



Thank you. I manage it all, they don’t have a clue. I will see ablout doing this tomorrow and report back.


----------



## brockash

daisyx3 said:


> Good news!  My daughter and grandsons think they will come with us on our end of March trip to OKW 1 BR (there is room as the youngest won't be 2).  They live in Pensacola so they will drive.
> Questions--are they selling military tickets yet?  I know the 2021 tix won't be out until later in the year, and I'm guessing they won't be hoppers, but just wondered if they are selling them *at all.*  My son in law is a marine and will be in training at that time but she can get them as a spouse.
> Second--this is the week before Easter (I'm a teacher, so it is what it is).  I know I can't book parks until tickets are purchased.  And I know that no one here is clairvoyant.  Just wondering what the opinion is about parks filling up for that time period.


Yes, she can get military salute tix now and due to all the covid weirdness they'll be good through mid Sept 2021.


----------



## daisyx3

Thanks!  That's great!


----------



## wisconsinmom

I had a 2 day ticket for Labor Day weekend that I bought through a third party.  I didn't use it and since it is expired it doesn't show up in MDE. Can I call and use the value towards buying a ticket for November?  What information do I need?


----------



## lanejudy

wisconsinmom said:


> I had a 2 day ticket for Labor Day weekend that I bought through a third party.  I didn't use it and since it is expired it doesn't show up in MDE. Can I call and use the value towards buying a ticket for November?  What information do I need?


Yes, you should be able to call and upgrade to a new dated ticket, paying any difference in price for the new dates.  WDW should be able to see the ticket on their end; it wouldn't hurt to have the ticket number handy if you have a receipt with that info.


----------



## gottalovepluto

I have an unactivated platinum AP assigned to a dummy MDE. After friending myself today I tried to assign it to my MDE and got a "We were unable to reassign this ticket. Please try again later. "

Is this indeed a wait and try again later thing or am I going to need to call IT? I've never done this before.


----------



## Robo

gottalovepluto said:


> Is this indeed a wait and try again later thing or am I going to need to call IT? I've never done this before.


First do the "wait & re-try."
Also, if on a computer... try the phone app.
If on the phone app, try it on a computer.

If no joy after that... call 'em.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have 5-day base tickets that I purchased with Air Miles Rewards (Canadian program) that have an expiry of December 31, 2020.  We cancelled our trip/resort last week.  Will these tickets be automatically extended to December 31, 2021? Do I need to call WDW to confirm?


----------



## Robo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have 5-day base tickets that I purchased with Air Miles Rewards (Canadian program) that have an expiry of December 31, 2020.  We cancelled our trip/resort last week.  Will these tickets be automatically extended to December 31, 2021? Do I need to call WDW to confirm?



Depending on various factors, your tickets may very well be good in 2021.
(It couldn't hurt to call.)

But, to answer more about tickets in general, the original value of any purchased tickets (full price or from an authorized discounter -like Air Miles,) even after they expire, will be able to be used to help buy new current tickets in the future.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

My Gold AP expires 11/2/20 and I plan on renewing it (partially) using a 5 day PH ticket I purchases from UCT in Feb 2020.  I will be at WDW on 11/2 - 11/6 and just want to verify a few things:
1.  I should be able to renew at any point in my trip, correct?  Or will it confuse the system as to which ticket entitlement to use?  
2.  Does it matter any more price-wise as to if I use the PH ticket to enter the park before upgrading?  I know it used to, but it seems like that went away, is that right?

Also, the other two people I'm traveling with also have 5 day PH tickets from UCT.  We should just be able to stop by GS and receive a refund on a Disney giftcard for the PH option, correct?  Do you know what amount we should expect for that refund?

Thank you!


----------



## Robo

magickingdomprincess said:


> My Gold AP expires 11/2/20 and I plan on renewing it (partially) using a 5 day PH ticket I purchases from UCT in Feb 2020.  I will be at WDW on 11/2 - 11/6 and just want to verify a few things:
> 1a.  I should be able to renew at any point in my trip, correct?
> 1b. Or will it confuse the system as to which ticket entitlement to use?
> 2a.  Does it matter any more price-wise as to if I use the PH ticket to enter the park before upgrading?
> 
> Also, the other two people I'm traveling with also have 5 day PH tickets from UCT.
> 3. We should just be able to stop by GS and receive a refund on a Disney giftcard for the PH option, correct?
> 4. Do you know what amount we should expect for that refund?
> 
> Thank you!


1a. Correct.
1b. Nope.
2. Nope.
3. Yes.
4. Difference between the Disney price of a Hopper and Base ticket.


----------



## cruisingmom1977

Hey all! I accidentally purchased myself a FL resident ticket when I purchased my parent's tickets (they are FL residents).  Does anyone know if I can exchange it at Guest Services when we get there and pay the difference for "regular" tickets?  Also, if i can, how will that affect my park reservations?  Will I lose my reservations?  Thanks for any insight!!


----------



## LizzyDragon

Park reservations don't appear to be tied to tickets once they are booked, so you'll be fine there. Going to Guest Services or any ticket booth will work to get the ticket straightened out.


----------



## cruisingmom1977

LizzyDragon said:


> Park reservations don't appear to be tied to tickets once they are booked, so you'll be fine there. Going to Guest Services or any ticket booth will work to get the ticket straightened out.


Thank You so much for the quick response.  I was having some serious panic attacks over here!!


----------



## LizzyDragon

cruisingmom1977 said:


> Thank You so much for the quick response.  I was having some serious panic attacks over here!!


For the ticket, I'm guessing they'll take the value of the FL resident ticket and apply it to the out-of-state ticket, so you'll have to pay the difference between the two.


----------



## cruisingmom1977

LizzyDragon said:


> For the ticket, I'm guessing they'll take the value of the FL resident ticket and apply it to the out-of-state ticket, so you'll have to pay the difference between the two.


That's what I'm assuming too.  I'm happy to pay the correct price.  lol


----------



## lynch34

I believe I am taking my 5 the second week of Thanksgiving but not 100% sure.  For the tickets - I see this line on the WDW website: After expiration date, the price paid for a wholly unused ticket can be applied to the purchase of a new ticket with an equal or higher price. 

Does this mean if I purchase tickets and then decide to change my dates - I can change with no issues?  I haven't been before with all of this choose dates, make reservations, etc.

Ex: Say I decide to cancel November and go in March - will that be an issue at all?


----------



## Robo

lynch34 said:


> I believe I am taking my 5 the second week of Thanksgiving but not 100% sure.  For the tickets - I see this line on the WDW website:
> 1.  After expiration date, the price paid for a wholly unused ticket can be applied to the purchase of a new ticket with an equal or higher price.
> 2. Does this mean if I purchase tickets and then decide to change my dates - I can change with no issues?
> I haven't been before with all of this choose dates, make reservations, etc.
> 3. Ex: Say I decide to cancel November and go in March - will that be an issue at all?


1. Yes.
2. Substantially, yes.
3. Generally, yes. 
But, with the changing pandemic issues, anything can be affected.
We don't know about "reservations" or some unforeseen other situation.


----------



## parkluvr

WDW is once again selling park hopper tickets next year. Since the park reservation system still seems to be in place, does anybody know how park hopping is handled? Will you be able to hop to a park only if it's below capacity or can you make reservations for more than one park with the hopper ticket?


----------



## VandVsmama

I have no idea yet.  We have park hopper tickets for our January trip.  WDW isn't allowing park hopping yet, though.  I'm sure that if they open things up to park hopping, we'll hear about how it'll be handled.  Otherwise, if park hopping isn't allowed by the time we go on our trip, I'll just call Disney and ask for a refund on the difference in the ticket price.


----------



## LilyWDW

They are offering it for tickets but that does not guarantee that it will be available. We don't know what Disney will do.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Don't think about it until Disney actually has a plan in place that they have announced to guests.


----------



## dachsie

cruisingmom1977 said:


> That's what I'm assuming too.  I'm happy to pay the correct price.  lol


you can probably call them and have it corrected now if you want then you dont have to worry about it


----------



## Uncle Donald Wess

I know that they aren’t selling new Annual Passes but does anyone know if there has been any news about if you can upgrade your current park tickets to an Annual Pass?


----------



## Naomeri

Pretty sure you can’t, since that would be selling a new AP.  I’m sad about this, because I‘m finally ready o pull the trigger on my very first AP, and I can’t do it.  Wish I’d thought of it on my trip back in January, I had an 8 day hopper that would’ve gone a long way toward an AP


----------



## randumb0

No you cannot


----------



## Disneytrippin'

I wanted to share this info for anyone, like me who had purchased a 8 day and above park hopper and want the hopper part refunded(sorry, long sentence). Disney is only selling up to an 7 day park per day ticket. So, you don't want the refund now or you will lose those extra days. What you want to do is wait until you enter the park on the last day you use your park hopper ticket and THEN go to guest services to get your refund. This way you can still use all your days but still get the difference back.

If you choose to do it now, what they will do is cancel the ticket and reissue a new one. But, you can only get up to 7 days.


----------



## Rich M

Now that Disney only has 7 day tickets what are people doing that need more then 7 days?


----------



## MulanMom

Thank you, Disneytrippin'.  This is exactly my situation for a December trip!


----------



## Katie1174

Just to clarify for people reading this that are going next year, this 7 day ticket only applies to tickets bought through the end of this year. The 2021 tickets are back to 10 day tickets, and if you alrready had tickets this year that were extended to Sept of 2021 like us, or bought them for next year, you can get the entire 10 day refund of your park hoppers back if park hopping doesn't come back by your trip . I already discussed this with a CM when I changed my resort for my next May trip. Also they would prefer you call and get the refund a few days before your scheduled trip if park hopping isn't back.  So all of you going next year, just wait to get the refund until a few days before your trip instead of wasting your time going to guest services while there.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Yes. This advice is for those going this year that would like a refund on the difference of their park hoppers of 8 days or more.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Katie1174 said:


> Just to clarify for people reading this that are going next year, this 7 day ticket only applies to tickets bought through the end of this year. The 2021 tickets are back to 10 day tickets, and if you alrready had tickets this year that were extended to Sept of 2021 like us, or bought them for next year, you can get the entire 10 day refund of your park hoppers back if park hopping doesn't come back by your trip . I already discussed this with a CM when I changed my resort for my next May trip. Also they would prefer you call and get the refund a few days before your scheduled trip if park hopping isn't back.  So all of you going next year, just wait to get the refund until a few days before your trip instead of wasting your time going to guest services while there.


I was not told that I could do it over the phone. Good to know. They did not offer up that information. But, having said that you will still need to wait until you are in the park your last day.


----------



## Katie1174

Disneytrippin' said:


> I was not told that I could do it over the phone. Good to know. They did not offer up that information. But, having said that you will still need to wait until you are in the park your last day.


For this year, yes. My clarification was for next year only and it was made clear to me that if for instance hopping is not back by our trip in May of next year, i was encouraged to get the hopping refund a few days before the trip, over the phone from ticket services and it would be quickly refunded, no problems, no having to do it at the parks on the last day.


----------



## MulanMom

I thought I've read where if you have it done before your trip, it may affect park reservations that are on the ticket.  I also have 8 day tickets.  If I don't have to stand in line at Guest Services Christmas Day, that would be great!  But I'm not prepared to jeopardize my park reservations for what may be a very busy week.


----------



## Katie1174

MulanMom said:


> I thought I've read where if you have it done before your trip, it may affect park reservations that are on the ticket.  I also have 8 day tickets.  If I don't have to stand in line at Guest Services Christmas Day, that would be great!  But I'm not prepared to jeopardize my park reservations for what may be a very busy week.


Well, your trip is still this year, so i would also wait until in the parks to get the refund this year. I am talking about next year specifically and i asked the extremely knowledgeable CM about it messing up park tickets and he knew what I was talking about but said it would have absolutely no effect, but this was a discussion about my trip next May.........not this year. I was only letting next years people know what I was told a few days ago. Since 2021 tickets are back to 10 day with hopper option and this years is only 7 day, the whole 7 day thing probably messes everything up in regards to the refund,  but i am guessing next year is more normal since the regular ticketing options are back and easier on their end to credit back if necessary.


----------



## lanejudy

Rich M said:


> Now that Disney only has 7 day tickets what are people doing that need more then 7 days?


You’ll have to decide if the additional days are worth an extra ticket.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

MulanMom said:


> I thought I've read where if you have it done before your trip, it may affect park reservations that are on the ticket.  I also have 8 day tickets.  If I don't have to stand in line at Guest Services Christmas Day, that would be great!  But I'm not prepared to jeopardize my park reservations for what may be a very busy week.


Thats another reason why you'd wait until last day you use your ticket. That way you get all of your days and then request a refund of the hopper difference. I will have to find out if you can call to do that or if the only option is to go to guest services. We all know the wait either way is long. I will update that info on this thread.


----------



## Bjkandma

We chose just to do 7 days in the parks.  Disney wanted somewhere around $347 for 3 extra days each.  We had 3 people.  I wasn't willing to spend $1,000 more.  We stayed at the room one day - it rained.  One day we went to Disney Springs.  One day we did mini golf and are at Sanaa and tried their bread service and looked around the lobby and saw the animals on the savannah.


----------



## Mrbruin2k

We went at the end of July and had a 7 day ticket.  I inquired at a few of the guest service desks and they referred me to an email address. I contacted them via email and asked about applying my ticket values to an AP and they gave me a case number and said that if/when they begin to sell APs again, we would be able to give them the case number and purchase an AP that will be retroactive to the first date we used our tickets in July.  Really hoping it happens soon because it is not much more for a DVC discounted AP.


----------



## Rich M

lanejudy said:


> You’ll have to decide if the additional days are worth an extra ticket.



Wow. I guess Disney is trying to make the loss money from somewhere


----------



## GoGoBeans

lanejudy said:


> Maybe.  Did you purchase tickets directly from WDW, or through an authorized re-seller?  You may need to deal with the third party if bought that way.
> 
> However, tickets purchased prior to June 2020 were automatically extended through 9/26/2021.  And if not used by then you can always put the value towards new future tickets.


Piggybacking on to this question to help me with the difference calculation. Is it as simple as the price I paid to UT or do I need to know the gate price?  I’ve been around long enough to remember lots of bridging threads, people saying they had to correct a CMs math etc but have never needed to do this and think I’m confusing things.

We have 5 day PH from UT, etickets, linked to us in MDE, expiring in September 2021. I have all my order info and know what I paid.


----------



## Robo

GoGoBeans said:


> Piggybacking on to this question to help me with the difference calculation. Is it as simple as the price I paid to UT or
> 
> 1. do I need to know the gate price?
> 2.  I’ve been around long enough to remember lots of bridging threads, people saying they had to correct a CMs math etc but have never needed to do this and think I’m confusing things.
> 
> We have 5 day PH from UT, etickets, linked to us in MDE, expiring in September 2021. I have all my order info and know what I paid.


1. Not the Disney _gate_ price, but the Disney *on-line* order price.
2. Yup.
What you paid UT is not in the equation.


----------



## GoGoBeans

Robo said:


> 1. Not the Disney _gate_ price, but the Disney *on-line* order price.
> 2. Yup.
> What you paid UT is not in the equation.


Thanks Robo. Any tips on how I could find what that price was?  Or is it the online price at the time of upgrade?  

If helpful bought in January 2020 for use in July 2020.


----------



## Robo

GoGoBeans said:


> Thanks Robo.
> 1. Any tips on how I could find what that price was?
> 2. Or is it the online price at the time of upgrade?
> 
> If helpful bought in January 2020 for use in July 2020.


1. Talk to UT.
2. Nope.


----------



## KittyKitty

What is UT/ UCT?

Thanks


----------



## Robo

KittyKitty said:


> What is UT/ UCT?
> 
> Thanks


Undercover Tourist
One of the many authorized WDW ticket resellers/discounters.


----------



## Rich M

One more question, so my 7 day tickets are valid from Oct 24 to Nov 1st. If I wanted to buy a one day ticket to make it an 8 day visit can I simply buy the cheapest day and it will use that ticket and then resume the other tickets or do I have to buy the ticket for the actual extra day that I would need which is Oct 31st? It’s $5 difference but hey $5 is $5


----------



## briternik

I have been waiting on AP's to come out before my trip next month.  It appears that won't happen. I have 6 day hoppers purchased for a trip I was originally taking in June.  Those tickets now say "valid any 6 days prior to Sept 26, 2021.  So, I am wondering if I can use 2 of those days next month? Then, save 4 days for  my trip in March (hoping to be able to park hop by then) and upgrade what would then be a 4 day hopper, back to a 6 day hopper?  Does that make sense?


----------



## starry_solo

It makes sense.

I don’t think anyone has reported back that they’ve been able to do that. It sounds like you can, but what if they revert to the ”expires 14 days after first use”?


----------



## lanejudy

Rich M said:


> One more question, so my 7 day tickets are valid from Oct 24 to Nov 1st. If I wanted to buy a one day ticket to make it an 8 day visit can I simply buy the cheapest day and it will use that ticket and then resume the other tickets or do I have to buy the ticket for the actual extra day that I would need which is Oct 31st? It’s $5 difference but hey $5 is $5


You’ll need a 1-day ticket for _one of the dates_ you plan to enter the park.  It can fall in the middle of your trip if that’s the best priced day, or the beginning or end.  Your 7-day ticket has a 10-day “use window” so it does not have to be used on consecutive dates.  If you buy for mid-trip, just stop by a ticket window or Guest Relations to have the 1-day ticket prioritized that day.


----------



## lanejudy

It has been assumed that will work but until recently unconfirmed.  I do recall a post just a week or so ago that someone finally confirmed yes.


----------



## nkereina

Just wanted to confirm for my scenario - we have a four day ticket that we may want to upgrade to a 5 day ticket while there. Im assuming that we’d need to decide this and upgrade before leaving the park on our last (fourth) day? P


----------



## Robo

nkereina said:


> Just wanted to confirm for my scenario - we have a four day ticket that we may want to upgrade to a 5 day ticket while there.
> 
> Im assuming that we’d need to decide this and upgrade before leaving the park on our last (fourth) day? P


Well, not necessarily "before LEAVING the park" that last day.
*You need to do any upgrades before CLOSE OF BUSINESS on the last day
that a ticket is used.*
That was the rule  before the pandemic.
I have not since heard otherwise.


----------



## OSUZorba

This is a dumb AP question. Is the expiration date the same day you activate the pass, 1 year later, or is it 1 day earlier or one day later?  I seem to remember it being 1 day later, but don't remember for sure.

For example, if I activated my pass on June 1st, 2021, could I use it on June 1st, 2022 or would May 31, 2022 be the last day? I'm trying to plan a beginning of summer trip for next year and want to be sure I can get a full trip in 2022 after DD gets out of school.


----------



## CarolynFH

OSUZorba said:


> This is a dumb AP question. Is the expiration date the same day you activate the pass, 1 year later, or is it 1 day earlier or one day later?  I seem to remember it being 1 day later, but don't remember for sure.
> 
> For example, if I activated my pass on June 1st, 2021, could I use it on June 1st, 2022 or would May 31, 2022 be the last day? I'm trying to plan a beginning of summer trip for next year and want to be sure I can get a full trip in 2022 after DD gets out of school.


You can use it on June 1.


----------



## KittyKitty

Questions about upgrading 10 day tkt to AP.  I am able to upgrade a Disney bought 10 day tkt to AP,( parks closed while I had an active AP).  

1. Resort is AP rate for Nov. trip. Will I have to activate the AP to get the AP resort rate?  I have a 2nd 10 tkt (UCT)I would like to use for Nov., then activate AP for my March trip).

2. Who do I contact to prioritize the tickets?

Thank You!


----------



## Robo

KittyKitty said:


> Questions about upgrading 10 day tkt to AP.  I am able to upgrade a Disney bought 10 day tkt to AP,( parks closed while I had an active AP).
> 
> 1. Resort is AP rate for Nov. trip. Will I have to activate the AP to get the AP resort rate?  I have a 2nd 10 tkt (UCT)I would like to use for Nov., then activate AP for my March trip).
> 
> 2. Who do I contact to prioritize the tickets?
> 
> Thank You!


1. Ethically, yes. You are supposed to own/activate an AP at some point during the trip on which you
are getting the AP resort rate.
2. Any Guest Relations at WDW.


----------



## ELT

I ordered an extra 1 day admission ticket- I had 5 park hopper "hard" tickets already. I never received a real ticket- what do I do?????


----------



## Robo

ELT said:


> I ordered an extra 1 day admission ticket- I had 5 park hopper "hard" tickets already. I never received a real ticket- what do I do?????


Just go to any park entrance gate and show that ticket number and your legal photo ID and  the CM will give you the ticket as you enter that park.
(Alternately, you can do that in advance at any Guest Relations or ticket booth at WDW.)


----------



## goofy4tink

parkluvr said:


> WDW is once again selling park hopper tickets next year. Since the park reservation system still seems to be in place, does anybody know how park hopping is handled? Will you be able to hop to a park only if it's below capacity or can you make reservations for more than one park with the hopper ticket?


I had tickets that were unused and expired from September. So, I called Disney today to get the cost of those passes applied to passes for our Jan trip. I did ask about park hopping. The CM says that yes, it was coming back. But....Disney still had no idea how it was going to work. They are working on a ‘plan’. So, I said that I was going to wait until I get there to add hopping. He thought that was the best idea. So, fingers crossed it’s available.


----------



## White Rose

We have hotel only reservations Split stay (wilderness lodge CL, and contemporary MK view on the 50th. ) for the 50th anniversary. sept 26 to Oct 3rd. Our original plan was to buy 1 annual pass and then purchase an AP discounted ticket for the week, for my husband.

i am concerned that because people can buy passes for the anniversary now, and we can not buy an annual pass, we will be locked out of the magic kingdom for the anniversary.

Question:
if we buy two tickets for the week for us, for our trip next year, (so we can schedule 2 passes for MK on Oct 1) when AP passes become available,  can both tickets be used for the AP purchase? Or even if just the difference from the discount for my hubby’s tickets?

we have been waiting 6 years for this trip.


----------



## Robo

White Rose said:


> A. Our original plan was to buy 1 annual pass and then purchase an AP discounted ticket for the week, for my husband.
> 
> B. i am concerned that because people can buy passes for the anniversary now, and we can not buy an annual pass, we will be locked out of the magic kingdom for the anniversary.
> 
> Question:
> if we buy two tickets for the week for us, for our trip next year, (so we can schedule 2 passes for MK on Oct 1) when AP passes become available,
> C. can both tickets be used for the AP purchase?
> D. Or even if just the difference from the discount for my hubby’s tickets?
> 
> we have been waiting 6 years for this trip.


A. AFAIK, there are no "AP discounted tickets" for regular park admission.
(Very occasionally there is a limited-time "special deal" of some kind.)

B. That may or may not be the case, but nobody knows at this point how the potentially larger crowds
will be handled.

C. You can upgrade *one* regular ticket to *one* AP. You can upgrade *two* regular tickets to *two* APs.
(Only one ticket per upgrade. No multiple tickets to a single upgrade.)

D. Again, I'm not sure of what "discount" to which you are referring.


----------



## White Rose

Robo said:


> A. AFAIK, there are no "AP discounted tickets" for regular park admission.
> (Very occasionally there is a limited-time "special deal" of some kind.)
> 
> B. That may or may not be the case, but nobody knows at this point how the potentially larger crowds
> will be handled.
> 
> C. You can upgrade *one* regular ticket to *one* AP. You can upgrade *two* regular tickets to *two* APs.
> (Only one ticket per upgrade. No multiple tickets to a single upgrade.)
> 
> D. Again, I'm not sure of what "discount" to which you are referring.



Thank you! Obviously we never had APs before. I thought I had read that there were discounted tickets. I am glad I asked!

Thank you so much for the correct Info!

 We are going to buy regular tickets, since hubby needs them anyway and if/when APs are available I just will upgrade my ticket.


----------



## JJ2017

Looking for some advice:

My friends and I planned to run Princess and have Boulder Ridge reserved through one of my friend's DVC points.  Princess is virtual but we still plan to go.  There is a strong possibility my friend who made the reservation will cancel her part of the trip, thus us losing Boulder Ridge.  Plan B is for my family to join me and we would book off property.

As of right now, I have my park reservation for HS.  We have one comp ticket that I could add my husband to and reserve HS as well.  Should I go ahead and purchase one day tickets for my two children and reserve HS also just to cover our plan B?  Is there any ramification on my park pass reservation if I cancel Boulder Ridge and move over to off-site?  I'm most confused by that part.....would I have to re-book my park pass reservation since I'd be moving from Resort Guest to Theme Park Guest?

As this trip evolves, and if we decide to add my park days to the trip, how would I change our tickets before the trip?


----------



## Daver65

Question 1: So I understand that Disney no longer offers "no expiration" tickets, however is it true that I can purchase a 10 day ticket, use 8 days, and keep the 2 days portion, then when I return to Disney next year, they will give me a credit for the 2 days provided I am purchasing a more expensive ticket?
Assuming question 1 is "YES", Question 2, is there a problem doing this with undercover tourist tickets that you get mailed?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

The 2 unused days will have no value at all.  They must be used within 14 days of first use.


----------



## JJ2017

I have another question related to the above.  I am trying to re-assign my second comp ticket to my husband and it says I cannot because it already has FPs linked to it.  I assumed maybe that this was the ticket I used to reserve HS, so I tried the other one in my account and I got the same error.  Do I have to call???


----------



## Robo

Daver65 said:


> Question 1: - is it true that I can purchase a 10 day ticket, use 8 days, and keep the 2 days portion, then when I return to Disney next year, they will give me a credit for the 2 days provided I am purchasing a more expensive ticket?
> Assuming question 1 is "YES",
> Question 2, is there a problem doing this with undercover tourist tickets that you get mailed?


Q1. No. Not the case.
Q2. Doesn’t matter from where you buy the tickets.


----------



## Daver65

Robo said:


> Q1. No. Not the case.
> Q2. Doesn’t matter from where you buy the tickets.


Thanks a lot. I went back and looked at the Disney site again and it now makes sense.
Thanks


----------



## Daver65

A further question would be, if I buy tickets for December, but don't use them at all, are they still good until I use the first one? Assuming I pay the difference in day of use pricing?
.... I miss the days when tickets were simple... ☹


----------



## Sandiz08

We have the tickets that expire Sept 2021. We will definitely not be going before then, but they are already linked in MDE. If I let them expire, will I be able to then call disney to buy for our new dates or is that an in person only thing when they area already expired? Or, should I pay the difference for my new dates before they expire?


----------



## lanejudy

Daver65 said:


> A further question would be, if I buy tickets for December, but don't use them at all, are they still good until I use the first one? Assuming I pay the difference in day of use pricing?


Yes, fully unused tickets can be exchanged/used as credit towards a new dated ticket, paying any difference owed for the new dates.  There will not be any refund if the new dates are less expensive.


----------



## Robo

Sandiz08 said:


> We have the tickets that expire Sept 2021. We will definitely not be going before then, but they are already linked in MDE.
> 1. If I let them expire, will I be able to then call disney to buy for our new dates or is that an in person only thing when they area already expired?
> 2. Or, should I pay the difference for my new dates before they expire?


1. Likely you’ll be able to do it from home,  but no guarantees.
2. That might be a better plan.


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> I have another question related to the above.  I am trying to re-assign my second comp ticket to my husband and it says I cannot because it already has FPs linked to it.  I assumed maybe that this was the ticket I used to reserve HS, so I tried the other one in my account and I got the same error.  Do I have to call???


 Call.


----------



## Song of the South

We have a trip rapidly approaching.  We have 5 and 6 day tickets which we had planned to roll into AP.  We have fingers crossed that will be back on the table as an option but I'm trying to make a plan if it is not.  We plan to be at WDW for 9 days.  Pre-Covid it was possible to add days to a ticket, is that still possible?  Is it possible to do that now?  I don't see a way through MDE.  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Song of the South said:


> We have a trip rapidly approaching.
> A. We have 5 and 6 day tickets which we had planned to roll into AP.
> B. We have fingers crossed that will be back on the table as an option
> but I'm trying to make a plan if it is not.  We plan to be at WDW for 9 days.
> 1. Pre-Covid it was possible to add days to a ticket,
> 2. is that still possible?
> 3. Is it possible to do that now?  I don't see a way through MDE.  Thanks!


1. Yup.
2.& 3. Sorry, but 7-days is the current max. per ticket.
A. OK. (But, not currently possible.)
B. Be sure to stop by any Guest Relations and ASK NICELY explaining that you'd like to upgrade to AP when they allow that option again. ASK NICELY that they create a "guest file" for you that may allow you to do the AP upgrade using the value of your current tickets (even though they will have been "all used up" on your upcoming trip) at such time as they start selling APs again.


----------



## Song of the South

Robo!  Thank you!  7 day cap is a bummer.  It used to be 10.  Oh, well.  2 more days is better than 0.  I'll keeping petitioning the mouse to reopen AP sales. May my offerings be found favorable!


----------



## VandVsmama

Hi everyone,

I have a ticket question.  I read the first few posts in this thread, but just wanted to double check my facts on this because I'm still a little confused.  Here's my situation:

Am planning a trip to WDW in late May/early June 2021.
Planning on staying 6 days, 5 nights. Arriving Saturday of Memorial Day weekend, checking out Thursday of Memorial Day week.
We want to get 2-day 1-park-per-day tickets.  
But our YDD also wants to visit a water park while we're there. Either 1 of the WDW ones would be preferable to Volcano Bay at UO for us (don't have to rent a car).
Water park day would NOT be a theme park day.
Here's my questions:

If we do a room+tickets package, would the "last day to use the 2-day tickets" be our check out day?  Or would it the "you have X # of days to use the tickets" start on check in day and end, like 4 days after that?
If we get a room-only reservation and buy the tickets separately and I don't want to actually go into any of the parks until Day 3 of our trip, then I'd need to specify that when I purchase the tickets, correct?
Would it be less expensive to purchase a 2-day 1-park-per-day ticket and a 1-day water park ticket separately?  
If it's more economical to get a combo ticket (x # of days 1-park-per-day + the water park add-on), and we want to do 2 days in theme parks + 1 day at a water park, then which type of ticket makes the most sense?
Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Robo

VandVsmama said:


> We want to get 2-day 1-park-per-day tickets.
> 1. If we do a room+tickets package, would the "last day to use the 2-day tickets" be our check out day?  Or would it the "you have X # of days to use the tickets" start on check in day and end, like 4 days after that?
> 2. If we get a room-only reservation and buy the tickets separately and I don't want to actually go into any of the parks until Day 3 of our trip, then I'd need to specify that when I purchase the tickets, correct?
> 3. Would it be less expensive to purchase a 2-day 1-park-per-day ticket and a 1-day water park ticket separately?
> 4. If it's more economical to get a combo ticket (x # of days 1-park-per-day + the water park add-on), and we want to do 2 days in theme parks + 1 day at a water park, then which type of ticket makes the most sense?


1. Your checkout day.
2. Not an issue since you will be staying on WDW property.
3. & 4. Look up the price of both kinds of tickets and see.
Either kind will work for your trip.


----------



## AllieBoo

I have a trip planned for November, for which I already have onsite hotel reservations.  I have hesitated to buy park tickets because my dates were not filling up on the reservation calendar and I wanted to wait until the last possible minute to buy them in case we have to cancel.  If I go ahead and buy them and then end up not going on the trip, it sounds like I cannot get a refund for the tickets.   Would I be able to use the tickets at another time though or do they just expire and I've lost my money? TIA!


----------



## lanejudy

The value of fully-unused/expired tickets can be used as a credit towards a future ticket.  You would need to pay any additional necessary for the new dates, and would not receive a refund if the new dates cost less.

Another option is to book a package, in which case the tickets would be canceled with the hotel reservation if your plans change.


----------



## tlmadden73

Ticket question -- 

I know they are currently giving exceptions right now to allow AP purchases for those who previously cancelled due to COVID. 

My question is are they giving any other exceptions? My situation is I have had one AP voucher "on standby" I've had for my daughter to use once she turned 3 as she didn't have any tickets previously. The thought would be to get the rest of the family an AP when we go next (and/or just upgrade my existing 5-day non-hopper tickets). Then all this happened and I have an AP for JUST her (that I still plan on using) .. but want to be able to get APs for rest of the family so we are "in sync" for the next year. 

I obviously want the same value and flexibility for the entire family without buying new tickets for an upcoming trip. Making it hard to make park pass reservations as well since we all don't have the same ticket type. 

So .. ya . .I'd love to buy an AP for the rest of the family to use for our potential first trip in January and thus use it for the whole year (of hopefully getting back to normal).

Just curious if they are giving exceptions to families who don't have APs for the whole family and want to "complete the set".  

Maybe I am just better off buying tickets "as needed" for the family since there is no park hopping for the forseeable future and who knows the state of the parks for 2021 now, just feels like a waste if we DO want to go on another trip in 2021 (maybe for the 50th .. whatever that will look like).


----------



## Robo

tlmadden73 said:


> 1. I'd love to buy an AP for the rest of the family to use for our potential first trip in January and thus use it for the whole year (of hopefully getting back to normal).
> 2. Just curious if they are giving exceptions to families who don't have APs for the whole family and want to "complete the set".
> 3. Maybe I am just better off buying tickets "as needed" for the family since there is no park hopping for the forseeable future and who knows the state of the parks for 2021 now, just feels like a waste if we DO want to go on another trip in 2021 (maybe for the 50th .. whatever that will look like).


1. Nobody knows what will happen in the next few weeks/months.
2. You never know what might be possible. You can always "ask nicely."
3. You may very well be able to upgrade your standard tickets to AP.
Be sure to stop by any Guest Relations and ASK NICELY explaining that you'd like to upgrade to AP when they allow that option again. ASK NICELY that they create a "guest file" for you that may allow you to do the AP upgrade using the value of your current tickets (even though they will have been "all used up" on your upcoming trip) at such time as they start selling APs again.
But, yes... nobody knows exactly what will be happening in the next several months.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

I need a bit of help understanding the new tickets systems.  We have only had APs for the last 20 yrs.

We are going in Dec, I would like 5 or 6 days. Staying a week but plan to do 1 or 2 days at seaworld.  We are Fla res, dvc if it helps.  I do not get how to buy the tix. I read the posts, sorry, I must be having a senior moment or something.

Can I just buy a 6day tix to match our res?
 or do I have to pic the park per day and only allowed that many days?
If I buy a 6 day but only use 5, how long is the last day good for? 

TIA for the help-skip a year and I feel like I am starting over.


----------



## Robo

4HOLIDAYS said:


> I need a bit of help understanding the new tickets systems.  We have only had APs for the last 20 yrs.
> 
> We are going in Dec, I would like 5 or 6 days. Staying a week but plan to do 1 or 2 days at seaworld.  We are Fla res, dvc if it helps.  I do not get how to buy the tix. I read the posts, sorry, I must be having a senior moment or something.
> 
> 1. Can I just buy a 6day tix to match our res?
> 2. or do I have to pic the park per day and only allowed that many days?
> 3. If I buy a 6 day but only use 5, how long is the last day good for?
> 
> 4. TIA for the help-skip a year and I feel like I am starting over.


1. Yes, basically. You can buy a 5-day or 6-day ticket that is valid starting on the first day that you want to enter a theme park.
2. First, you buy your tickets with an appropriate start date,
THEN, you need to make a RESERVATION to visit each specific theme park on a specific date.
3. That last ticket day will expire within a very few days if you don't use it.
(Any remaining unused ticket day(s) will remain valid at least until the end of your on-site stay.)
4. Most of this (park reservations, no park hopping) is because of the changes made by the severe COVID restrictions and subsequent staffing issues at WDW.


----------



## JJ2017

Unfortunately am cancelling an on-site hotel reservation and moving off-site.  My ticket is linked for a park reservation.  Do I have to do anything with the ticket/park reservation since when I booked the park it was booked as a Resort Guest?  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> Unfortunately am cancelling an on-site hotel reservation and moving off-site.  My ticket is linked for a park reservation.  Do I have to do anything with the ticket/park reservation since when I booked the park it was booked as a Resort Guest?  Thanks!


If you bought the ticket as STAND-ALONE (not bought as part of a WDW resort room "package,")
you should not need to change anything regarding the ticket or the park reservations.


----------



## maxiesmom

I have 8 day hoppers from a trip that didn't happen in May.  Disney has extended my use date thru next September.  Is there any hope in getting Disney to extend the use another month?


----------



## maxiv

We were planning to go to WDW in November - but unfortunately had to cancel that trip since we cannot even enter the US coming from the EU.
We've been able to cancel our flights and found a way to get a refund for our DVC rental resort reservations.

But is there a way to get a refund for our theme park tickets?


----------



## Robo

maxiv said:


> We were planning to go to WDW in November - but unfortunately had to cancel that trip since we cannot even enter the US coming from the EU.
> We've been able to cancel our flights and found a way to get a refund for our DVC rental resort reservations.
> 
> But is there a way to get a refund for our theme park tickets?


That can depend on when you bought the tickets.
Regardless, you can always "ask nicely" for a refund.

If you can't get a refund, even if you let your tickets expire, unused, you can still
use their value at the time of your purchase to help pay for new tickets when you are ready to make a trip in the future.


----------



## maxiv

Robo said:


> That can depend on when you bought the tickets.
> Regardless, you can always "ask nicely" for a refund.
> 
> If you can't get a refund, even if you let your tickets expire, unused, you can still
> use their value at the time of your purchase to help pay for new tickets when you are ready to make a trip in the future.


Thanks!

Would you be able to tell me, how/where to ask for a refund?
I tried an 0800 number earlier, but it seems that doesn't work when calling from Germany.


----------



## lanejudy

maxiesmom said:


> I have 8 day hoppers from a trip that didn't happen in May.  Disney has extended my use date thru next September.  Is there any hope in getting Disney to extend the use another month?


You can ask, but don't be surprised if they say no.  I'm sure there are lots of folks who would like to extend their tickets to cover next fall, and I think it was a very intentional decision on the part of WDW to extend tickets to 9/26/2021.  However, you should be able to use the value of your unused May 2020 tickets as credit toward new Oct. 2021 tickets.


----------



## ♥ Mandi ♥

My husband has a park pass and now he's unable to attend on that day. We'd like to bring my mom along instead. Is there any way to transfer his park pass to her? 
They are now at capacity and now allowing new bookings on this particular day.


----------



## Robo

♥ Mandi ♥ said:


> My husband has a park pass and now he's unable to attend on that day. We'd like to bring my mom along instead. Is there any way to transfer his park pass to her?


If you mean a park ticket...
Add her to your MyDisneyExperience account and transfer the ticket to her name.

If you mean a park reservation, call DIsney.


----------



## JETSDAD

I don't believe Park Passes can be transferred.


----------



## LizzyDragon

Are you asking about park tickets, or park reservations? Park tickets can be reassigned in MDE if they haven't been used yet. Park reservations are non-transferable- if you need a reservation for your mom, keep checking. People drop reservations frequently.


----------



## maryj11

We go this November. We have  the 4 park magic tickets.  I was thinking we might want to go another day. Can we buy a 1 day ticket at our resort or the gate while we are there the day of? Or is it a bad idea to wait until the day of? We have always bought ours ahead of time.


----------



## Robo

maryj11 said:


> We go this November. We have  the 4 park magic tickets.  I was thinking we might want to go another day. Can we buy a 1 day ticket at our resort or the gate while we are there the day of? Or is it a bad idea to wait until the day of? We have always bought ours ahead of time.


I recommend that you decide in advance if you want another WDW park day.
You will need to make a park reservation in order to enter a park.
To do this, you need a park ticket that will be valid on that date.


----------



## maryj11

Robo said:


> I recommend that you decide in advance if you want another WDW park day.
> You will need to make a park reservation in order to enter a park.
> To do this, you need a park ticket that will be valid on that date.


Yes I was thinking about that. I know we won’t be going to HS that day, so I was hoping another park would be open.
It’s not Thanksgiving week, but in the middle of November. 
i guess we should make a decision ahead of time. 
Thanks Robo!


----------



## mickeymom629

We have a trip planned for mid Jan 2021 that I'm not sure will happen.  It is for 7 nights (DVC) and I'd like to go to the parks 2 or 3 days. DH and I have AP passes that are not yet activated in our MDE account.  I don't want to actually use them for this upcoming trip, though.  I have some very old tickets that I want to take to Guest Services in DS once we are there to see what is on them and add them to our accounts. I'm hoping for a couple of days (at least) for each of us on the old tickets.  
My questions are: 
1. Can we make park reservations with the unactivated AP in our accounts?  
2. If the answer to #1 is yes, will it matter if I don't use the AP on those days (not even activate it on this trip) but use the older tickets?  Or will any reservations automatically cancel if not using the 'designated' ticket?
3. If the answer to #1 is no, is it likely we will not have any park options (I'm mostly hoping for MK and HS for this trip) if we wait until we are there to reserve park days once we see what tickets we will have?


----------



## maxiesmom

lanejudy said:


> You can ask, but don't be surprised if they say no.  I'm sure there are lots of folks who would like to extend their tickets to cover next fall, and I think it was a very intentional decision on the part of WDW to extend tickets to 9/26/2021.  However, you should be able to use the value of your unused May 2020 tickets as credit toward new Oct. 2021 tickets.



I have to call, right?


----------



## Robo

maxiesmom said:


> I have to call, right?


Yup.


----------



## lanejudy

mickeymom629 said:


> My questions are:


1.  Yes.  This would be your best option.
2.  No.  The park reservations simply require any valid ticket media, but are not “attached” to a specific ticket.
3.  Nobody knows how fast January park reservations may “sell out.”  Most days now, it is possible to buy a ticket and make a park reservation same day.  That may or may not be true come Jan.


----------



## disneygrandma

I'm confused about tickets for June 2021 trip.  Currently there in no PH, and WP's never opened, but tickets are being sold with PH and WP's when I checked UT site for June 2021 pricing.  Additionally, I didn't see for how long the tickets would be good for.  

We like to do a split stay with UO, and maybe a couple of beach days, with WDW at the beginning and end of the trip.  Years past, I think the tickets were good for 14 days, starting with the 1st day of use.  Then last June, they were date based and it would have required purchasing more days than needed in order to have park tickets on the last days of the trip.  But right now, I'm not sure for how long the tickets would be good for.  I couldn't locate that info, although it's probably listed somewhere. 

Thanks for your help with this info!


----------



## Robo

disneygrandma said:


> I'm confused about tickets for June 2021 trip.
> 1. Currently there in no PH, and WP's never opened, but tickets are being sold with PH and WP's when I checked UT site for June 2021 pricing.
> 2. Additionally, I didn't see for how long the tickets would be good for.
> 3. Years past, I think the tickets were good for 14 days, starting with the 1st day of use.
> 4. Then last June, they were date based and it would have required purchasing more days than needed in order to have park tickets on the last days of the trip.
> 5. But right now, I'm not sure for how long the tickets would be good for.


1. Yup. Those features will return at some point, so buying them in advance could be (MIGHT be) a hedge against ticket price increases that COULD occur before you use your tickets (if they have not expired in the interim time.)
2. Can vary. (If you mean before they expire, unused... assume about a year, or so.)
3. Yup.
4. Well, in some cases that MIGHT be the case. Depended on how long was your trip if you were not staying at a WDW resort.
(If you _were_ staying at a WDW resort for the trip duration, any unused tickets remained valid through the checkout date.)
5. I've not seen anything to the contrary, so I'm assuming the same number of days validity as before the pandemic situation.

*Ticket Duration Valid Use Period*
1-Day Ticket valid one day on the date selected (Next day can be used for “+ Option” with a PH+ ticket)
2-Day Ticket Any 2 days within 4 days beginning on start date (5 days with PH+)
3-Day Ticket Any 3 days within 5 days beginning on the start date (6 days with PH+)
4-Day Ticket Any 4 days within 7 days beginning on thestart date (8 days with PH+)
5-Day Ticket Any 5 days within 8 days beginning on the start date (9 days with PH+)
6-Day Ticket Any 6 days within 9 days beginning on the start date (10 days with PH+)
7-Day Ticket Any 7 days within 10 days beginning on the start date (11 days with PH+)


----------



## disneygrandma

Last year's trip was scheduled to be first  on property DVC, then 3 nights at UO.  Afterwards, part of the group was coming back to a DVC room for 2 nights.  Other part of the group was planning to go to the ocean for 3 nights, then back to a WDW/DVC room.  In both cases, everyone had to purchase their WDW tickets for more park days than needed to allow for the tickets to be used thru the last dates of their DVC stay at the end of the trip.  The tickets were date specific and valid only from Date A to Date B.

So I'm wondering if there are any dates connected to the tickets currently being sold for 2021.  I'm looking for the days that a ticket could be used after it's first day of park admission.  For instance, if the trip is planned out to have 7 WDW park days divided in to 2 different stays, 5 days at the beginning of the trip and 2 days at the end after staying at UO, would we have to buy more than 7 days, for example, in order to have valid tickets to use for those last 2 park days?  Or would these new June 2021 tickets be good for 14 days starting from the first day of use?  Or would they be good until 9/26/2021?  Or entirely something else?

I'm trying to get all the info I can on this so we know what kinds of tickets would need to be purchased.  Thanks again for your help!


----------



## lanejudy

disneygrandma said:


> So I'm wondering if there are any dates connected to the tickets currently being sold for 2021.


Tickets for 2021 have the same rules as last year.  To do a split-stay with a break in the middle, you will either need 2 separate tickets or a longer ticket (more days) to make it last long enough for your last days.  The max is a 10-day ticket which has a 14-day use window.


----------



## disneygrandma

So how long is the window of use on a 7 day ticket?


----------



## disneygrandma

I was finally able to find some info.  A 7 day ticket has a 10 day use window, and an 8 day ticket has a 12 day window. I was trying to find out more when the system went down.


----------



## lanejudy

disneygrandma said:


> So how long is the window of use on a 7 day ticket?


Robo posted that just above (post #9896) when he replied.  It's also in post #2 of this same thread:


Robo said:


> *Ticket Validity:*
> “Under the new system, 1-Day base tickets are valid for admission on the specific start date selected. Multi-day tickets are valid for admission beginning on the start date selected and must be used within a limited time period, as indicated below:
> 
> *Ticket Duration Valid Use Period*
> 1-Day Ticket valid one day on the date selected (Next day can be used for “+ Option” with a PH+ ticket)
> 2-Day Ticket Any 2 days within 4 days beginning on start date (5 days with PH+)
> 3-Day Ticket Any 3 days within 5 days beginning on the start date (6 days with PH+)
> 4-Day Ticket Any 4 days within 7 days beginning on thestart date (8 days with PH+)
> 5-Day Ticket Any 5 days within 8 days beginning on the start date (9 days with PH+)
> 6-Day Ticket Any 6 days within 9 days beginning on the start date (10 days with PH+)
> 7-Day Ticket Any 7 days within 10 days beginning on the start date (11 days with PH+)
> 8-Day Ticket Any 8 days within 12 days beginning on the start date (13 days with PH+)
> 9-Day Ticket Any 9 days within 13 days beginning on the start date (14 days with PH+)
> 10-Day Ticket Any 10 days within 14 days beginning on the start date (15 days with PH+)
> 
> For example, a 6-day base ticket with a start date of November 1 is valid any 6 days from November 1 to November 9.


----------



## mamamelody2

I bought a 7 day ticket for my husband for next month, but likely we are not going.  I bought it recently so it will expire (expiration date was not extended to next September).  If we go November 2021 instead I know I can apply the cost of that expired ticket to a new ticket.  Can I do that by phone ahead of time so we are able to make FPs?


----------



## Robo

mamamelody2 said:


> I bought a 7 day ticket for my husband for next month, but likely we are not going.  I bought it recently so it will expire (expiration date was not extended to next September).  If we go November 2021 instead I know I can apply the cost of that expired ticket to a new ticket.
> *Can I do that by phone ahead of time so we are able to make FPs?*


You can try.


----------



## gottalovepluto

A member of my party has a 4 day hopper from the closure. He’ll use the ticket next month and I’m trying to help him with how to handle it. Alas I’m getting confused so I could use some help  

1) park reservations should not be lost right? (That that would happen makes no sense to me with the reports of cancelled tickets retaining their park reservations.)
2) can you downgrade by phone before arrival? can you do it at DS before you start using the ticket?


----------



## Robo

gottalovepluto said:


> A member of my party has a 4 day hopper from the closure. He’ll use the ticket next month and I’m trying to help him with how to handle it. Alas I’m getting confused so I could use some help
> 
> 1) park reservations should not be lost right? (That that would happen makes no sense to me with the reports of cancelled tickets retaining their park reservations.)
> 2) can you downgrade by phone before arrival? can you do it at DS before you start using the ticket?


1) Just double-check the reservations if any ticket changes are made.
2) Stand-alone tickets can be adjusted for "un-available" assets (like the Hopper option) at any WDW Guest Relations or ticket booths at some point during the trip.
CAN be (but does not HAVE to be) before a ticket is used at a park gate.


----------



## maxiesmom

What phone number is best to call about ticket changes?  The one I used got me transferred, and I hung up after waiting a while.


----------



## DisneyJayhawk

So I know this is probably a pretty silly question, but I just have to ask on this forum. We are current DVC owners that have a reservation scheduled for February 2021. But we are really wanting to get away for a quick trip in November. We had annual passes last year but knew we were taking a year off we didn’t   renew last October and just we’re going to wait. Well we all know what happened... And obviously since we have no idea when Disney will start selling annual passes again we are reluctant to spend  the money on day passes twice in a  three month period. So my question is this, is there any way to buy unused annual passes from individual or companies? I’m not trying to pull off anything frowned upon but just looking for any options if there are any. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bcalloway

My friends and I were talking about ticket prices and I said they would never go down, but my friend said they did go down and showed me this. Did I miss something?


----------



## lanejudy

bcalloway said:


> My friends and I were talking about ticket prices and I said they would never go down, but my friend said they did go down and showed me this. Did I miss something?


You’d need to compare actual dates for a better comparison.  From now thru 12/31/2020 isn’t considered “value” season, which means the lowest-cost tickets of 2020 are behind us now while 2021 still has those lowest cost dates available (late Aug and Sept).  A 1-day ticket today costs $125 but 10/28/2021 costs $133.


----------



## pluto377

I have a ticket with the expiration of 9/26/21.  I want to add a day for my upcoming trip, but I'm having trouble doing it online. Anyone else have this problem?  Do I have to call?  What's the best number for ticket issues?


----------



## lanejudy

pluto377 said:


> I have a ticket with the expiration of 9/26/21.  I want to add a day for my upcoming trip, but I'm having trouble doing it online. Anyone else have this problem?  Do I have to call?  What's the best number for ticket issues?


You will have to call.  And be aware, once you change the ticket it will become a “regularr” dated ticket with an expiration date based on the first date - no longer the extended use until 9/26/2021.


----------



## reking96

I am looking to purchase park tickets for my trip in January 2021. I am aware of the reservation system. Got that.
However, I didn't think you could still visit more then one park per day. So I was surprised when I was just on the Disney website to buy the tickets, and the option to add park hopper was available. 

Does anyone know if you will be able to visit more then one park a day come the new year / January 2021?

TIA!


----------



## Robo

reking96 said:


> I am looking to purchase park tickets for my trip in January 2021. I am aware of the reservation system. Got that.
> However,
> 1. I didn't think you could still visit more then one park per day. So I was surprised when I was just on the Disney website to buy the tickets, and the option to add park hopper was available.
> 2. Does anyone know if you will be able to visit more then one park a day come the new year / January 2021?
> 
> TIA!


1. LIKELY you will not be able to do so (especially that early in 2021.)
2. Nobody knows at this time.

This has been much discussed in previous posts here and in other threads.
My recommendation is to not buy the Hopper option now, but wait until your trip nears to see if Hopping becomes available... at which time you can upgrade your tickets if you so choose.


----------



## reking96

Robo said:


> 1. LIKELY you will not be able to do so (especially that early in 2021.)
> 2. Nobody knows at this time.
> 
> This has been much discussed in previous posts here and in other threads.
> My recommendation is to not buy the Hopper option now, but wait until your trip nears to see if Hopping becomes available... at which time you can upgrade your tickets if you so choose.


Thanks. I figured as much. I’m just surprised they even offer the park hopper when you can’t do it.


----------



## Robo

reking96 said:


> Thanks. I figured as much. I’m just surprised they even offer the park hopper when you can’t do it.


They are offering tickets that will be usable well into the future.
Also, selling the Hopper option early-on... means more cash coming into the coffers now.
That "extra cash" may not (if at all) need to be refunded until some time in the future.


----------



## vbarry

I purchased a 2 day ticket for the week of Christmas and now I want to change them to Jan 1 and 2...which is 2021.Can I change 2020 tickets to 2021 tickets online? I have tried and I cannot get it to work. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

vbarry said:


> I purchased a 2 day ticket for the week of Christmas and now I want to change them to Jan 1 and 2...which is 2021.Can I change 2020 tickets to 2021 tickets online?
> 
> I have tried and I cannot get it to work.


Call 'em.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

So if I make reservation for HS-try for boarding pass at 7am and don't get one can I change park reservation to another available park at that point?


----------



## Robo

Tooth Fairy said:


> So if I make reservation for HS-try for boarding pass at 7am and don't get one can I change park reservation to another available park at that point?


If it is _possible_ to make a different park reservation, you can do so.


----------



## dislee1164

I've been on hold for an hour with Disney, so thought I'd give my question a try here:

I bought tickets for my kids Dec 28-Jan 2, however when I bought them online, it would not let me buy a 6 day ticket - it made me buy a 4 day ticket for 2020, and a 2 day ticket for 2021, making me pay a lot more than if I could just buy  a 6 day ticket.

At this point, I want to add 2 days to the existing 4 day ticket (way cheaper than the original 2 day ticket). I will use the funds from the 2 day ticket for another ticket in the future.

My question is - when my kids tap into the park on Jan 1st, the essentially have 2 tickets. Will the system know to use the 6 day ticket, and not the separate 2 day ticket? I am afraid of wires getting crossed, and Disney thinking we used the 2 day ticket.

Any thoughts?


----------



## MinnieMSue

dislee1164 said:


> I've been on hold for an hour with Disney, so thought I'd give my question a try here:
> 
> I bought tickets for my kids Dec 28-Jan 2, however when I bought them online, it would not let me buy a 6 day ticket - it made me buy a 4 day ticket for 2020, and a 2 day ticket for 2021, making me pay a lot more than if I could just buy  a 6 day ticket.
> 
> At this point, I want to add 2 days to the existing 4 day ticket (way cheaper than the original 2 day ticket). I will use the funds from the 2 day ticket for another ticket in the future.
> 
> My question is - when my kids tap into the park on Jan 1st, the essentially have 2 tickets. Will the system know to use the 6 day ticket, and not the separate 2 day ticket? I am afraid of wires getting crossed, and Disney thinking we used the 2 day ticket.
> 
> Any thoughts?



if your 2 day ticket is for 2021 it “should” know. I personally would stop at guest relations before tapping into the park the first time and have them prioritize your tickets so there is no chance of it happening.


----------



## dislee1164

MinnieMSue said:


> if your 2 day ticket is for 2021 it “should” know. I personally would stop at guest relations before tapping into the park the first time and have them prioritize your tickets so there is no chance of it happening.


Thanks! They actually ended up refunding me the full amount for the 2 day ticket - I didn't think they would allow that. Just for comparison - adding the 2 days to the existing ticket only cost $36, and I was refunded $530 for the 2 day ticket (total for my 2 kids)! Crazy how they get you with the additional days!!


----------



## MinnieMSue

dislee1164 said:


> Thanks! They actually ended up refunding me the full amount for the 2 day ticket - I didn't think they would allow that. Just for comparison - adding the 2 days to the existing ticket only cost $36, and I was refunded $530 for the 2 day ticket (total for my 2 kids)! Crazy how they get you with the additional days!!



i’m glad they did refund you. That is a waste of money to have to buy separately like that.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

magickingdomprincess said:


> My Gold AP expires 11/2/20 and I plan on renewing it (partially) using a 5 day PH ticket I purchases from UCT in Feb 2020.  I will be at WDW on 11/2 - 11/6 and just want to verify a few things:
> 1.  I should be able to renew at any point in my trip, correct?  Or will it confuse the system as to which ticket entitlement to use?
> 2.  Does it matter any more price-wise as to if I use the PH ticket to enter the park before upgrading?  I know it used to, but it seems like that went away, is that right?
> 
> Also, the other two people I'm traveling with also have 5 day PH tickets from UCT.  We should just be able to stop by GS and receive a refund on a Disney giftcard for the PH option, correct?  Do you know what amount we should expect for that refund?
> 
> Thank you!





Robo said:


> 1a. Correct.
> 1b. Nope.
> 2. Nope.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. Difference between the Disney price of a Hopper and Base ticket.



I'm following up on my original post.  I tried to renew my AP using my previously purchased PH ticket today and was told I could not because I had used the PH to enter the park.  From what I had been told above, this is incorrect.  Should I try again?  Or is it too late because my AP expired already?  I guess I needed to renew 11/2 or 11/3?


----------



## Robo

magickingdomprincess said:


> 1.  Should I try again?
> 2. Or is it too late because my AP expired already?
> 3. I guess I needed to renew 11/2 or 11/3?


1. If you believe you were treated incorrectly... always try again. ("Ask nicely.")
2. Not if you believe you were treated incorrectly.
3. If you believe you were treated incorrectly, it should not be too late.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Robo said:


> 1. If you believe you were treated incorrectly... always try again. ("Ask nicely.")
> 2. Not if you believe you were treated incorrectly.
> 3. If you believe you were treated incorrectly, it should not be too late.



I guess I'm asking from the experts if I should have been allowed to use my partially used PH to renew my AP that expired 11/2.  Thank you!


----------



## ClapYourHands

magickingdomprincess said:


> I guess I'm asking from the experts if I should have been allowed to use my partially used PH to renew my AP that expired 11/2.  Thank you!


Okay, I'm not an expert by any means. But I think in the past, people have been able to upgrade their tickets up until the close of business on the last day of use.  So if I have a 5-day ticket, and I decide on the 4th day to extend my trip, I can upgrade to a 6-day ticket for the difference in price between a 5-day and a 6-day ticket.  My understanding is that in the past, one was allowed to upgrade a regular ticket to an AP, as long as it was done prior to the end of the last day on the ticket.  Maybe it's different now because APs are being limited to prior AP holders, but I think your interpretation of the old rules is accurate.  Definitely worth asking nicely, and possibly asking again if you don't get the answer you want.


----------



## lanejudy

magickingdomprincess said:


> I guess I'm asking from the experts if I should have been allowed to use my partially used PH to renew my AP that expired 11/2.  Thank you!


I'm not particularly knowledgeable about APs.  But my understanding is that AP renewal has been allowed for those with _active_ APs and I assume the typical grace period post-expiration has been allowed but maybe someone else can chime in.  Do you have an option to renew through MDE?  I don't know if a regular ticket window can do the upgrade since APs are not available through a regular ticket window.  Is there an AP contact number you could try?


----------



## magickingdomprincess

lanejudy said:


> I'm not particularly knowledgeable about APs.  But my understanding is that AP renewal has been allowed for those with _active_ APs and I assume the typical grace period post-expiration has been allowed but maybe someone else can chime in.  Do you have an option to renew through MDE?  I don't know if a regular ticket window can do the upgrade since APs are not available through a regular ticket window.  Is there an AP contact number you could try?



I had to go to Guest Services instead of the regular ticket window.  I had previously tried calling the AP line but they said it had to be done in person.  I'll be at DHS tomorrow, I'll probably try there just to see.  I do have the option to renew online but only for a platinum AP, and I only want the gold.  From what the guest services CM said, I can still renew, but can't use the PH to help pay for it.  Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

ClapYourHands said:


> Okay, I'm not an expert by any means. But I think in the past, people have been able to upgrade their tickets up until the close of business on the last day of use.  So if I have a 5-day ticket, and I decide on the 4th day to extend my trip, I can upgrade to a 6-day ticket for the difference in price between a 5-day and a 6-day ticket.  My understanding is that in the past, one was allowed to upgrade a regular ticket to an AP, as long as it was done prior to the end of the last day on the ticket.  Maybe it's different now because APs are being limited to prior AP holders, but I think your interpretation of the old rules is accurate.  Definitely worth asking nicely, and possibly asking again if you don't get the answer you want.



Thank you!  I appreciate the input.  I've upgraded PH's to an AP before in the past also so I thought it was allowed.  I think the difference is that I shouldn't have used the regular ticket to try to renew.  I'll try again tomorrow, doesn't hurt to at least try.  Just really kicking myself right now for not doing it the first day I was here.  That was my original, I should have stuck to it.


----------



## SeerPumpkin

Hi!

I plan to stay around 20 days in Orlando (way past Covid!), visiting every Disney park twice, plus Universal, plus shopping days and whatnot. With all that, I don't think it's physically possible to do 8 Disney parks in 12 days, much less including all these other stuff in between. 

Is there any way to extend the tickets after the first use or if I don't use them, Disney considers them forfeited? I tried looking at booking two 4-day tickets, but it's just so much more expensive... :/


----------



## Traveling on cc points

Disney isn’t currently selling annual passes but If your trip isn’t for a while, you should look into an AP. If I remember correctly, the break even point was around 11 park days.

parking at the parks & memory maker are included in the AP cost. you would also get small discounts on food/merch.


----------



## Dave006

Disney currently does not offer 14 day tickets to USA guests. Are you an international visitor from the UK or Ireland?

If that is the case the normal Disney's 14 day Ultimate Ticket rules apply: 

_Disney’s 14-Day Ultimate Ticket expires 14 days from first day of use or 31st December of the year traveling. All tickets must be used for the first time in the same calendar year as printed on the ticket_

Dave


----------



## nherbert

If you were doing more than 10 park days it is best to get a annual pass, if they are selling them by the time you visit. If there is a chance you may visit twice in one year then the annual pass is the way to go. If you may stay on property then the annual pass might give you a resort discount depending on when you go, which offsets the cost a bit. The annual pass also used for discount on some shopping. While you may only want 8 full park days, they AP means you could then just have some night visits for fireworks or meals (if they are on by the time you go).

we always go for a long time use an AP and get the discount, so the cost is distributed over a long time.

as the previous person said if you are from UK they have had a 14 day ticket and a 21 day ticket in the past, don’t know if they will in future. If you are UK maybe ask on Uk section of the board


----------



## lanejudy

SeerPumpkin said:


> Is there any way to extend the tickets after the first use or if I don't use them, Disney considers them forfeited? I tried looking at booking two 4-day tickets, but it's just so much more expensive... :/


An 8-day ticket is valid for any 8-days in a 12-day window based on the "start date" that you designate as your first park day.  A 10-day ticket has a 14-day window for use.  So for example if you have a 10-day ticket starting Dec. 1st, it is good for 10 daily entries through Dec. 14th.  I would group your WDW days to fall within a 12 or 14-day window, rather than spread throughout your 20 day vacation; that will allow you to purchase 1 ticket for 8 or 10 days which costs less than multiple tickets of shorter length.   Or as others have suggested, an AP might help if offered by the time of your trip.

To answer your specific question -- once a ticket has been used, it cannot be extended beyond 10 theme park entries within a 14-day window, unless you purchase an annual pass.  Any unused days would be forfeited.  A never-used ticket retains it's purchase value towards a future ticket.


----------



## colinsdad

*PARK PASS TICKET QUESTION

I have a park pass reservation for Epcot the day I arrive.  My flight just got pushed back an hour (get to MCO at 11:35am) and I'm hearing that it may take some time between MCO and WDW using ME.  I'm afraid any further delays may make that day a "wasted" day.  Epcot is open till 9pm, but as of now it looks like the earliest we could get there is maybe 2pm or later. 

If we don't make it to Epcot, what happens?    Can we book another Park Pass?  On our date of departure, we were going to do DS because we don't leave till 8pm (and figure ME will pick up at 4ish).  Could we book a park that day (subject to availability of course)?  

Also of note is that Epcot is not going to "sell out" that day like DHS does.   Thanks for anyone who has info.*


----------



## DSLRuser

Any idea on when Gold Passes will be on sale again?  We had them in the past, but last year only went 1x, so did park tickets by day.  Between May 2021 and May 2022 we will have 3 trips planned.  So DVC Gold Pass is best for us.

Should I wait for the AP, or just buy 5 day pass for May 2021 and do a park reservation, then upgrade to an AP when we arrive?


----------



## lanejudy

colinsdad said:


> If we don't make it to Epcot, what happens?


If you never use your ticket that day, you will have 1 remaining theme park entry available to use on your last day.  You can then book another park reservation for that date (assuming a reservation is available).  You may need to cancel the original EPCOT reservation first, especially if the park is still open when you decide to change plans.


----------



## Robo

DSLRuser said:


> 1. Should I wait for the AP,
> 2. or just buy 5 day pass for May 2021 and do a park reservation, then upgrade to an AP when we arrive?


1. You can do that.
2. Also something that you can do.
You can also just do the #1 idea for a few months, then (if nothing changes) jump
to plan #2.


----------



## JJ2017

We are looking to rent for a month in December near WDW.  But I want to be sure I'm not missing anything about tickets.  The most days we can buy at a time is a 7 day ticket, correct?  Are there strategies people are using when they have a long trip booked?


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> We are looking to rent for a month in December near WDW.  But I want to be sure I'm not missing anything about tickets.
> 1. The most days we can buy *at a time* is a 7 day ticket, correct?
> 2.  Are there strategies people are using when they have a long trip booked?


1. Yes.
2. Some may buy more than one multi-day WDW ticket ($$.)
So, you COULD buy two (or more) 7-day tickets ($$.)

And/or some may also buy tickets to other Orlando attractions.


----------



## TheLittles

So, my daughter and I currently have Gold AP's and will be renewing them since we already had them and are able to. My fiancé is wanting to buy one.  They aren't allowing that right now are they?  I am frustrated because we really want to get him a pass as we both have one, some household, and we go often.  Has anyone had any luck with this?


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

Hoping someone can help me here. Here is my situation:


I am DVC direct purchaser, so I can still renew a Gold AP.
My AP expires November 30.
I have an unused ticket that I would like to apply towards the renewal.
I won't be in WDW until December 7.
Here are my questions:

Is it still allowed at all to apply existing tickets towards AP renewal?
Can I do it over the phone?
If I can't do it over the phone, is there a grace period such that I will be able to do it at Guest Services on December 7?
Anything else I need to know?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## CarolynFH

DisneyCowgirl said:


> Hoping someone can help me here. Here is my situation:
> 
> 
> I am DVC direct purchaser, so I can still renew a Gold AP.
> My AP expires November 30.
> I have an unused ticket that I would like to apply towards the renewal.
> I won't be in WDW until December 7.
> Here are my questions:
> 
> Is it still allowed at all to apply existing tickets towards AP renewal?
> Can I do it over the phone?
> If I can't do it over the phone, is there a grace period such that I will be able to do it at Guest Services on December 7?
> Anything else I need to know?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


I don’t think you can apply an existing ticket over the phone, but you can renew on December 7 in person, because your renewal window extends 30 days after your current AP expires. I don’t know whether you’ll be able to apply the existing ticket either - we did that once and got a little speech from GS CM that it wasn’t allowed but she’d do it as a one time exception. So go for it!


----------



## FromSCtoGA

Hi folks,

So I have a 3 day park hopper ticket that I bought before COVID and was going to use the tickets the weekend that the parks closed in March (anniversary trip). My wife and I have a quick 3 night stay after Thanksgiving and we are still on the fence on if we want to use them now, wait later or just use one day as the below message (in bold) is implying that we wouldn't have to use all 3 days during our trip or even within a few days of each other. Also this is not apart of a package but we are staying on property.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

*3-Day Ticket with Park Hopper Option

 Age: 10+

 Valid: Sat, Nov 28, 2020 – Sun, Sep 26, 2021

 Theme Park Admission: Any 3 of the Valid Dates*


----------



## subtchr

Sorry, so what is your question, @FromSCtoGA ?


----------



## LovesTimone

So we want to add a ticket for my grandson (5 years old) to our 3 night stay... We are both Platinum AP holders, how do I do this... 
I tried calling, and the CM did not seem the least bit interested in helping me, and was very distracted, sounded like she had kids in the background. 
Can anyone tell me how to do this... 

Thanks in Advance..


----------



## skeeter31

LovesTimone said:


> So we want to add a ticket for my grandson (5 years old) to our 3 night stay... We are both Platinum AP holders, how do I do this...
> I tried calling, and the CM did not seem the least bit interested in helping me, and was very distracted, sounded like she had kids in the background.
> Can anyone tell me how to do this...
> 
> Thanks in Advance..


Are you looking to buy just a 3 day ticket or an AP? If it’s just a regular ticket, you should be able to purchase it online and add it to your MDE for your grandson and then make park reservations. If you want to buy another AP, I don’t think they will let you do that right now as it wouldn’t fall into any of the criteria to purchase an AP at this time.


----------



## mum22girlz

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but here it goes. I have an AP that is not active and an AP discounted resort reservation. Do I need to have the AP activated prior to checking in? We are using ME to arrive at the resort and I'm trying to figure out what to do. Thanks!!!


----------



## lanejudy

mum22girlz said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but here it goes. I have an AP that is not active and an AP discounted resort reservation. Do I need to have the AP activated prior to checking in? We are using ME to arrive at the resort and I'm trying to figure out what to do. Thanks!!!


No, you're fine.  The AP will activate when you first enter a park.  That will start the count-down to expiration as well.


----------



## FromSCtoGA

subtchr said:


> Sorry, so what is your question, @FromSCtoGA ?





Hi,

My question is have you or anyone seen this since COVID with tickets that were slated to be used after the parks shut down? Is Disney allowing those with tickets pre-covid that couldn't be used to use these tickets for any days (as it says) until September 2021 (not a specifictime from first use) So in essence could I use 1 day during Thanksgiving and then another day in March 2021? I know it is a lot but thanks for giving it a shot.

Henry


----------



## subtchr

You can't add a ticket for one guest as part of a Disney resort package. All guests on the reservation need to have all the same elements.

But you can buy him a ticket separately and link it to his profile. As long as he is a registered guest he will be in the "resort guest" pool for park reservations, just as you are.


----------



## subtchr

FromSCtoGA said:


> Hi,
> 
> My question is have you or anyone seen this since COVID with tickets that were slated to be used after the parks shut down? Is Disney allowing those with tickets pre-covid that couldn't be used to use these tickets for any days (as it says) until September 2021 (not a specifictime from first use) So in essence could I use 1 day during Thanksgiving and then another day in March 2021? I know it is a lot but thanks for giving it a shot.
> 
> Henry



Yes, it is exactly as it says.


----------



## FromSCtoGA

subtchr said:


> Yes, it is exactly as it says.


Ok 

Thank you so much!


----------



## lanejudy

FromSCtoGA said:


> So in essence could I use 1 day during Thanksgiving and then another day in March 2021?


Yes, I have read a couple of reports that this is exactly what they are allowing for those tickets with expiration dates extended to 9/26/2021.  You can split it across multiple trips.  You cannot modify the ticket in any way such as adding more days, and I think that includes refund of the hopper option; any modification removes the 9/26/2021 expiration and it becomes a "regular" ticket again.  If any days are unused at the expiration, I believe they will be lost completely; by contrast, a fully-used ticket can be held as credit towards a new ticket next fall or later.


----------



## FromSCtoGA

lanejudy said:


> a fully-used ticket can be held as credit towards a new ticket next fall or later.



Hi can you explain to me about the last part of your comment? I'm a little confused.

Thanks


----------



## lanejudy

FromSCtoGA said:


> Hi can you explain to me about the last part of your comment? I'm a little confused.
> 
> Thanks


If you never use your ticket, and it passes the expiration date, that ticket holds a value (usually the purchase price) which can be applied towards a new ticket.  So if you have tickets that expire in 2021 but decide not to travel for a couple of years, and instead plan a trip in Dec 2022, the value of your unused tickets can be put against the cost of new dated tickets for your 2022 trip.


----------



## skeeter31

subtchr said:


> You can't add a ticket for one guest as part of a Disney resort package. All guests on the reservation need to have all the same elements.
> 
> But you can buy him a ticket separately and link it to his profile. As long as he is a registered guest he will be in the "resort guest" pool for park reservations, just as you are.


If they have AP I wouldn’t think they have a resort package. Usually APs book room only reservations with AP discount. But I’m still not sure if they would be allowed to add the ticket for the grandson.

Buying it separately and adding it to MDE is the best route.


----------



## subtchr

skeeter31 said:


> If they have AP I wouldn’t think they have a resort package. Usually APs book room only reservations with AP discount. But I’m still not sure if they would be allowed to add the ticket for the grandson.
> 
> Buying it separately and adding it to MDE is the best route.



I agree, but that seemed to be what the OP was asking, which is why I explained it that way. The only reason an AP would book a vacation package in normal times is to add a dining plan (a ticketless package). And even then, you cannot add a ticket (or any other package element) for only one person on the reservation. It is all or nothing.


----------



## mum22girlz

lanejudy said:


> No, you're fine.  The AP will activate when you first enter a park.  That will start the count-down to expiration as well.


Thank you for your reply. I am wondering more for the discount part of the reservation. I've read conflicting things where if your AP is not active when you check in, you'll be charged full price?


----------



## Robo

mum22girlz said:


> I've read conflicting things where if your AP is not active when you check in, you'll be charged full price?


Not true.
Nothing to worry about.
Have fun!


----------



## gatorlisa

Add grandson to your MDE account as someone that you manage. Purchase 3-day ticket (from Disney or reputable third party ticket supplier) then link 3-day ticket to your grandson. You should then be able to create park pass reservations. If you are staying on-site, you should also have him listed on your reservation.


----------



## mum22girlz

Robo said:


> Not true.
> Nothing to worry about.
> Have fun!


Thank you!


----------



## anitag888

OK you wonderful people, I ordered my tickets on 10/19 (we are not going until 12/6) but I haven't received them yet. Are they still mailing out cards or is it all electronic in the COVID world? Should I contact them or just wait a little longer? TIA!


----------



## gatorlisa

What option did you choose when you ordered your tickets? Usually you have to pick how you want them delivered...mail, electronic, or will call.


----------



## Robo

anitag888 said:


> OK you wonderful people, I ordered my tickets on 10/19 (we are not going until 12/6) but I haven't received them yet. Are they still mailing out cards or is it all electronic in the COVID world? Should I contact them or just wait a little longer? TIA!


If you ordered from Disney via your MDX account,  your “tickets” should already be listed in your MDX account. You don’t need anything else.
If you want hard plastic tickets, you can get them the first time you go to any park entrance gate (and show the ticket numbers and a legal ID.)


----------



## anitag888

gatorlisa said:


> What option did you choose when you ordered your tickets? Usually you have to pick how you want them delivered...mail, electronic, or will call.


I don't remember, but I see that my confirmation has a bar code, so I assume this means electronic and all I have to do is show the barcode. Is this correct? And thank you


----------



## Robo

anitag888 said:


> I don't remember, but I see that my confirmation has a bar code, so I assume this means electronic and all I have to do is show the barcode. Is this correct?


From Disney?
Yes. (And a legal ID.)


----------



## anitag888

Robo said:


> From Disney?
> Yes. (And a legal ID.)



Yep, it was my email from Disney. Perfect, I'll just make sure I have it pulled up ahead of time. Thank you


----------



## Robo

anitag888 said:


> Yep, it was my email from Disney. Perfect, I'll just make sure I have it pulled up ahead of time. Thank you


Open your MDX account and check to see if your ticket(s) show there.


----------



## lanejudy

anitag888 said:


> I don't remember, but I see that my confirmation has a bar code, so I assume this means electronic and all I have to do is show the barcode. Is this correct? And thank you


As Robo said - check your MDX account.  You can’t just show up at a park on your first day, need to make park reservations.  If you are staying off-site they can issue you a hard plastic ticket at the gate, but you still need to make park reservations in advance or you may not get in.


----------



## CarolynFH

anitag888 said:


> Yep, it was my email from Disney. Perfect, I'll just make sure I have it pulled up ahead of time. Thank you


If the tickets aren't showing in your MDE, you should be able to link them by entering the confirmation number on your email.  Then you can link each individual ticket to the correct individual in your MDE account (yourself and Friends & Family).  If they're linked to individuals in MDE, then you can make park reservations as @lanejudy says.


----------



## anitag888

CarolynFH said:


> If the tickets aren't showing in your MDE, you should be able to link them by entering the confirmation number on your email.  Then you can link each individual ticket to the correct individual in your MDE account (yourself and Friends & Family).  If they're linked to individuals in MDE, then you can make park reservations as @lanejudy says.



I did make the reservations right when I bought the tickets, so I'm good there and I do see them on my MDX account, so I think I should be good to go. Thank you so much everyone for the advice


----------



## AllieBoo

Hi all,   I purchased tickets from UT and have them linked in my mde account and have park reservations made.  I am staying at the Swan the first few days, will I get magicbands when I check in there? If not, how do I use my tickets to get into a park? 
If not,  I have magicbands from a prior trip, should I link them to those tickets? TIA!


----------



## CarolynFH

AllieBoo said:


> Hi all,   I purchased tickets from UT and have them linked in my mde account and have park reservations made.  I am staying at the Swan the first few days, will I get magicbands when I check in there? If not, how do I use my tickets to get into a park?
> If not,  I have magicbands from a prior trip, should I link them to those tickets? TIA!


If your old MBs are still linked to your account (and they will be, unless you went in and deleted them on purpose), they'll work just fine as tickets.  And if they're not still linked, then when you enter the first park, show the CM your confirmation email or your MDE and they will give you plastic ticket cards to use in place of MBs.


----------



## onelisyarid

Hello!

I can't seem to find answers to this online.  I'm going to be staying August 16-24 2021 in a resort (8 nights, 9 days) and will buy a 6 day park ticket with the water park option.  Does the water park count as one of the 6 day entry to the parks? or is it in addition?  Like can I enter the 4 main parks for 6 days and then have 3 days to go to the water parks and sports options (mini golf etc) OR do I have to fit in the water parks, 4 main parks and the mini golf all into the 6 days?

I'm very confused, please help


----------



## lanejudy

@onelisyarid   A 6-day ticket with waterpark option includes:

6 days of major theme park entry
6 waterpark and/or sports option entries
10 days to use all entitlements, which may be mixed and matched -- for example, MK in the morning and Typhoon Lagoon in the afternoon; or Blizzard Beach in the morning and mini-golf before 4pm then Epcot in the evening.  Or any other combination.
You don't mention the park-hopper option.  That would allow you to enter multiple major theme parks for the 6 theme park days (in addition to the 6 waterpark and sports options).  Without the hopper, you may come and go to 1 major theme park on each of the 6 theme park days.


----------



## onelisyarid

lanejudy said:


> @onelisyarid   A 6-day ticket with waterpark option includes:
> 
> 6 days of major theme park entry
> 6 waterpark and/or sports option entries
> 10 days to use all entitlements, which may be mixed and matched -- for example, MK in the morning and Typhoon Lagoon in the afternoon; or Blizzard Beach in the morning and mini-golf before 4pm then Epcot in the evening.  Or any other combination.
> You don't mention the park-hopper option.  That would allow you to enter multiple major theme parks for the 6 theme park days (in addition to the 6 waterpark and sports options).  Without the hopper, you may come and go to 1 major theme park on each of the 6 theme park days.



Ok let me see if I understood.  Can I do this?
08/16 Animal Kingdom
08/17 Magic Kingdom
08/18 Epcot 
08/19 Hollywood Studios
08/20 Typoon Lagoon
08/21 Blizzard Beach
08/22 Animal Kingdom
08/23 Epcot 
08/24 Mini golf


----------



## lanejudy

onelisyarid said:


> Ok let me see if I understood.  Can I do this?
> 08/16 Animal Kingdom
> 08/17 Magic Kingdom
> 08/18 Epcot
> 08/19 Hollywood Studios
> 08/20 Typoon Lagoon
> 08/21 Blizzard Beach
> 08/22 Animal Kingdom
> 08/23 Epcot
> 08/24 Mini golf



Yes, and you can add 3 more waterpark and sports options (for a total of 6); these can be doubled-up with 2 or more on the same day, or on the same day as a major theme park entry:


*Disney’s Blizzard Beach Water Park**
This thrilling water park features one of the world's tallest and fastest free-falling waterslides, as well as slides and rides for the whole family.
*Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon Water Park**
From fast waterslides to a children's area with pint-sized raft rides, this water park has attractions for everyone. Catch 6-foot waves or float on an inner tube down a lazy river.

* Water Park admission scheduled to be available for travel beginning on March 7, 2021.

*NBA Experience*
Enter an immersive world where all of your basketball dreams are just a layup away. Inside the impressive venue inspired by modern-day NBA arenas, you can enjoy 13 unique experiences that merge the magic of Disney with the thrills of the NBA.
*ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex*
Discover world-class venues where sports dreams can come true for athletes of all ages.
*Disney’s Oak Trail Golf Course – FootGolf*
Played over Disney’s 9-hole golf course, FootGolf combines the excitement of golf with the fast-paced nature of soccer for a unique experience. The precision sport requires players to kick a soccer ball into a cup, in a similar fashion to regular golf, using as few attempts as possible.
*Disney's Oak Trail Golf Course*
Enjoy a 2,913 yard, par 36, 9-hole walking course with fun for everyone, from developing golfers to experienced players. Greens fees only.
*Disney’s Fantasia Gardens Miniature Golf Course*
Play one round of miniature golf (prior to 4:00 PM) at a fun course inspired by the Disney classic film _Fantasia_.
*Disney’s Winter Summerland Miniature Golf Course*
Treat yourself to one round of miniature golf (prior to 4:00 PM) at either of 2 Santa Claus-themed courses.


----------



## onelisyarid

lanejudy said:


> Yes, and you can add 3 more waterpark and sports options (for a total of 6):
> 
> 
> *Disney’s Blizzard Beach Water Park**
> This thrilling water park features one of the world's tallest and fastest free-falling waterslides, as well as slides and rides for the whole family.
> *Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon Water Park**
> From fast waterslides to a children's area with pint-sized raft rides, this water park has attractions for everyone. Catch 6-foot waves or float on an inner tube down a lazy river.
> 
> * Water Park admission scheduled to be available for travel beginning on March 7, 2021.
> 
> *NBA Experience*
> Enter an immersive world where all of your basketball dreams are just a layup away. Inside the impressive venue inspired by modern-day NBA arenas, you can enjoy 13 unique experiences that merge the magic of Disney with the thrills of the NBA.
> *ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex*
> Discover world-class venues where sports dreams can come true for athletes of all ages.
> *Disney’s Oak Trail Golf Course – FootGolf*
> Played over Disney’s 9-hole golf course, FootGolf combines the excitement of golf with the fast-paced nature of soccer for a unique experience. The precision sport requires players to kick a soccer ball into a cup, in a similar fashion to regular golf, using as few attempts as possible.
> *Disney's Oak Trail Golf Course*
> Enjoy a 2,913 yard, par 36, 9-hole walking course with fun for everyone, from developing golfers to experienced players. Greens fees only.
> *Disney’s Fantasia Gardens Miniature Golf Course*
> Play one round of miniature golf (prior to 4:00 PM) at a fun course inspired by the Disney classic film _Fantasia_.
> *Disney’s Winter Summerland Miniature Golf Course*
> Treat yourself to one round of miniature golf (prior to 4:00 PM) at either of 2 Santa Claus-themed courses.


Wow!! Thank you so much for the clarification! I was confused and you really helped! Thank you for your time!


----------



## lanejudy

onelisyarid said:


> Wow!! Thank you so much for the clarification! I was confused and you really helped! Thank you for your time!


I just added a note as well... the Waterpark and Sports Options can be used 2 or more on the same day, or on a day along with a major theme park entry.  Enjoy!


----------



## cph706

We are new Florida residents and would love to be able to price annual passes! I can't easily find a link to the prices and options, however. In light of the various restrictions, are they still selling AP for Florida residents? If so, when would be the best time to purchase? We are recently retired so would probably not go over the holidays but would love to start going in early January.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Robo

cph706 said:


> when would be the best time to purchase?


After they start selling APs again...

Order your APs at least within a few days before your first trip.
That way, you can make park reservation(s) before you go.

No matter when you buy it, your new AP will NOT "activate" until you first use it at the first park gate.


----------



## cph706

Thanks!

There are no links to purchase that I can find, I guess I've gotta call?


----------



## Robo

cph706 said:


> There are no links to purchase that I can find, I guess I've gotta call?


AFAIK, they are not yet selling new APs.

Stay tuned to the DISboards.


----------



## cph706

Makes sense given the situation...yes will wait and see!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I had the change the dates for our trip due to my husband having major surgery.  I'm gonna call tomorrow about changing the dates for our tickets.  I'm just wondering how easy it is to do.  Has anyone had any problems changing their dates?


----------



## Robo

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I had the change the dates for our trip due to my husband having major surgery.  I'm gonna call tomorrow about changing the dates for our tickets.  I'm just wondering how easy it is to do.  Has anyone had any problems changing their dates?


Unless you are changing to unusually busy dates, you should not have much trouble.
If your new dates have higher-priced ticket dates than your current dates, you will need to pay the difference to match the higher cost.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Robo said:


> Unless you are changing to unusually busy dates, you should not have much trouble.
> If your new dates have higher-priced ticket dates than your current dates, you will need to pay the difference to match the higher cost.


Thank you!


----------



## dachsie

If you have tickets purchased prior to pandemic, your expiration is 9/26/21 so you may not need to do anything


----------



## Aishaahm

I was able to change my dates in the My Disney Experience app recently. I reassigned it to my sister and then chose a completely different day from a different month without having to call anyone. There is ways a chance you may pay a difference depending on the date-based rate but maybe try seeing if adjusting the date is even an option in your my disney experience? It might be!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Aishaahm said:


> I was able to change my dates in the My Disney Experience app recently. I reassigned it to my sister and then chose a completely different day from a different month without having to call anyone. There is ways a chance you may pay a difference depending on the date-based rate but maybe try seeing if adjusting the date is even an option in your my disney experience? It might be!


I'll try it. Thanks.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Aishaahm said:


> I was able to change my dates in the My Disney Experience app recently. I reassigned it to my sister and then chose a completely different day from a different month without having to call anyone. There is ways a chance you may pay a difference depending on the date-based rate but maybe try seeing if adjusting the date is even an option in your my disney experience? It might be!


Do you remember where on MDE you did it?  I can't find where to.
Nevermind I figured it out with help from the chat.


----------



## kagmypts

Has anyone contacted Disney about unused days on non-expiring park hopper tickets?  If so, what did they say?  We want to use these tickets, but it does not look like we will be able to do so in the near future.


----------



## Kae

You can email disney and they will help you. We have a few old passes with water parks left on them, they were helpful and I think it took over a week to get back to me.


----------



## kagmypts

Kae said:


> You can email disney and they will help you. We have a few old passes with water parks left on them, they were helpful and I think it took over a week to get back to me.



Thank you.  Do you mind if I ask what they offered you?  We also have several water park visits on our non-expiring tickets, but I am fine holding on to those until the water parks reopen.  I would love to use our park tickets since we can't buy new APs.


----------



## Kae

kagmypts said:


> Thank you.  Do you mind if I ask what they offered you?  We also have several water park visits on our non-expiring tickets, but I am fine holding on to those until the water parks reopen.  I would love to use our park tickets since we can't buy new APs.


They did not offer a refund just I can can use the passes


----------



## subtchr

I'm not exactly sure what you are asking...if they are non-expiring, you can hold onto them and use them whenever you can visit.


----------



## kagmypts

subtchr said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you are asking...if they are non-expiring, you can hold onto them and use them whenever you can visit.



Our tickets have the park hopping option, and that option hasn't been or won't be available for a long period of time.  Disney isn't currently able to honor the tickets we have.  Since we paid for park hopping and park hopping isn't available, we should be compensated/refunded for that (just on our unused days).  By the time park hopping comes back, our kids will likely be out of the house.  And we have no interest in visiting without park hopping.

Our situation isn't that different from that of the AP holders.  Disney cannot fulfill what they sold.


----------



## nicket

Trying to decide the best way to purchase tickets for an upcoming trip. We had originally booked a package for a trip in February that we are moving to the summer. With things so up in the air even that may not be definite. And I want to make sure I understand the details of purchasing tickets from authorized seller first. I know with canceling a package from Disney the tickets are refunded. If say we purchase separate room only + tickets from undercover tourist and then opt to move our trip again, how do we then apply our tickets towards new dated tickets. Call Disney with our ticket number or can we do it through undercover tourist if we buy from them? Do we have to provide them with how much we paid? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

nicket said:


> 1. I know with canceling a package from Disney the tickets are refunded.
> If say we purchase separate room only + tickets from undercover tourist and then opt to move our trip again,
> 2. how do we then apply our tickets towards new dated tickets.
> 3. Call Disney with our ticket number
> 4. or can we do it through undercover tourist if we buy from them?
> 5. Do we have to provide them with how much we paid? Thanks!


1. Yes.
2. You can "change/move dates" with UT stand-alone tickets, just like stand-alone tickets bought from Disney.
3. Yes. OR- A guest can often/usually make changes from inside their MDX account.
4. Not that I know of. Once an authorized ticket reseller sells a guest tickets, they are then treated as "Disney tickets" (they are always "Disney tickets.")
5. No. (They are valued as "Disney tickets.")


----------



## nicket

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. You can "change/move dates" with UT stand-alone tickets, just like stand-alone tickets bought from Disney.
> 3. Yes. OR- A guest can often/usually make changes from inside their MDX account.
> 4. Not that I know of. Once an authorized ticket reseller sells a guest tickets, they are then treated as "Disney tickets" (they are always "Disney tickets.")
> 5. No. (They are valued as "Disney tickets.")



Thanks!


----------



## wdwfan22

I am online looking at booking a January vacation to DW. I notice it is now giving me the option of booking a park hopper. Is park hopping going to be a thing in January?


----------



## disneygirlsng

wdwfan22 said:


> I am online looking at booking a January vacation to DW. I notice it is now giving me the option of booking a park hopper. Is park hopping going to be a thing in January?


No word yet. The park hopper option has been available for any bookings in 2021 since tickets went back on sale in June.


----------



## skeeter31

wdwfan22 said:


> I am online looking at booking a January vacation to DW. I notice it is now giving me the option of booking a park hopper. Is park hopping going to be a thing in January?


Very, very doubtful.


----------



## Erzengel

I still have some non expiration park hoppers.  We bought new tickets before we went a couple of weeks ago as we thought using the park hoppers would be a waste.


----------



## lanejudy

Did you already use the tickets on a previous trip, with some days remaining?  If so, I highly doubt they would offer any refund for the hopper even though that is not available now since a used ticket cannot be modified more than 14 days after first use.  Since these are non-expiring tickets, they are obviously several years old.  If you have _not_ yet used the tickets for any days, you can probably call to ask about removing the hopper option, but be aware they may require you to upgrade to current tickets which could be costly.  I believe folks who call to remove hopping before arrival have ended up with current date-based tickets with an expiration date.  Weigh whether using the old tickets is really your best option right now.


----------



## Erzengel

kagmypts said:


> Our tickets have the park hopping option, and that option hasn't been or won't be available for a long period of time.  Disney isn't currently able to honor the tickets we have.  Since we paid for park hopping and park hopping isn't available, we should be compensated/refunded for that (just on our unused days).  By the time park hopping comes back, our kids will likely be out of the house.  And we have no interest in visiting without park hopping.
> 
> Our situation isn't that different from that of the AP holders.  Disney cannot fulfill what they sold.


We have those too. 

We went 2 weeks ago and since we didn't want to use our park hopping tickets, we bought new one day tickets and then prioritized them ahead of our other tickets.   Looking at MDE, they are still there.  

However, side note, they do show an expiration even though they aren't suppose to expire of 2030.  I think we'll use them by then.  That would be my advice, just buy new tickets until Covid is done.


----------



## CarolynFH

wdwfan22 said:


> I am online looking at booking a January vacation to DW. I notice it is now giving me the option of booking a park hopper. Is park hopping going to be a thing in January?


Since it’s uncertain whether or not park hopping will be back for your trip, the general advice is to buy regular tickets. It’s easy to add the hopping privileges if hopping does return in time for you.


----------



## subtchr

kagmypts said:


> Our tickets have the park hopping option, and that option hasn't been or won't be available for a long period of time.  Disney isn't currently able to honor the tickets we have.  Since we paid for park hopping and park hopping isn't available, we should be compensated/refunded for that (just on our unused days).  By the time park hopping comes back, our kids will likely be out of the house.  And we have no interest in visiting without park hopping.
> 
> Our situation isn't that different from that of the AP holders.  Disney cannot fulfill what they sold.



The issue is that there is no "daily" value for park hopping, so there is no way to determine what a refund amount for remaining days would be. 

It's somewhat the same issue as military tickets. They are either park hoppers or park hopper plus. Since no base version is sold, Disney can't offer a refund for the hopper option on them right now, because there is no way to determine the value of that. The choice is to use them as base tickets or not use them at all. 

Your tickets do have value. You can go to one park per day with them. I'm not sure why you have "no interest" in visiting without hopping. We also love to hop (we always visit with either military hoppers or APs), but we still find value in visiting one park per day.

As far as kids leaving home, my 28 year old daughter is still my avid Disney buddy. If park hopping is as important to your experience as it seems, I'd hang onto the tickets and enjoy a trip when it returns.


----------



## DaveNan

The park reservation system has had unavailable parks consistently with the current system and capacity, particularly at DHS.  Unless they are going to expand the park capacity significantly in January,  I don't see them adding park hopper.  Given the current state of COVID, I don't see them increasing capacity in Jan.  To allow hopping, you would potentially be denying access to additional guests.  My guess is a hopping guest spends little to no more money on food and souvenirs than a one park guest.  Disney wants the maximum number of people on property to maximize spending, which means , no hopping.


----------



## alm99

Looking at purchasing park tickets for a trip in the Spring. Normally we would book a package, stay onsite, and use the Disney buses from Orlando airport. This year, however, we have some timeshare points to use before they expire and were considering staying at Bonnet Creek. 

The concern is COVID. We live in New York where our fabulous governor, King Cuomo, likes to dictate what people can and cannot do with travel. So, naturally I am concerned if I spend money on park tickets for the spring and COVID gets worse, travel becomes completely locked down, that I would not be able to get a refund. 

Looking online I think I read that refunds were not being given but I wasn't sure on that with everything that is happening.


----------



## lanejudy

Refunds are unlikely.  However, if you don't use your tickets they will not lose value -- each unused/expired ticket can be applied as a credit towards a future ticket.  So if you spend $500 now on tickets, and then cancel your spring 2021 plans, you can use that as a credit towards tickets for fall 2021 (or spring 2022 or whenever you next return).


----------



## Aishaahm

Nice! Were you able change them easily?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Aishaahm said:


> Nice! Were you able change them easily?


Yes thank goodness.  I did have help from a CM.


----------



## Ladygator

Does anyone have personal experience on how the park hopper refund amount is calculated on tickets purchased from Undercover Tourist?  I called Disney and they said I had to get the refund from UT.  I called UT and they said I could either go to guest services at Disney and they would give us a gift card for the difference or UT would give us a 95% refund for the PH tickets and we could then purchase the base tickets.  We plan to go to guest services and get the gift card but I would like to know how they calculate the refund amount.


----------



## lanejudy

I believe it will be the same Park Hopper upcharge as purchasing from WDW directly, based on when you bought your tickets.  That is most likely $85 plus tax assuming you have at least 4-day tickets. But I don't recall when the last Hopper increase was so it could be a little less.


----------



## Robo

Ladygator said:


> called Disney and they said I had to get the refund from UT.


That would be counter to many years of ticket "standard procedure."
CM's who work the phones seldom have accurate info regarding tickets
bought from authorized ticket resellers.



lanejudy said:


> I believe it will be the same Park Hopper upcharge as purchasing from WDW directly, based on when you bought your tickets.


Ditto.


----------



## amybethchristiansen

Hi all--We were supposed to go to WDW right after they shut down.  We had 9 day park hoppers.  We are now scheduled to go over Christmas/New Year's.  Our trip is now going to be a bit longer, so that we would love 10 day tickets instead.  I'm obviously aware that I could purchase a 1 day ticket, but that is so costly.  10 day tickets are allowed in 2021.  Since our trip falls over New Years, do you think I'll be able to add a day on January 1?  Also, anyone know if they are doing any sort of reimbursement for hopper tickets?  I bought from Sam's Club.  Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Robo

amybethchristiansen said:


> 10 day tickets are allowed in 2021.  Since our trip falls over New Years,
> 1. do you think I'll be able to add a day on January 1?
> 2. Also, anyone know if they are doing any sort of reimbursement for hopper tickets?


1. You can try. (Ask nicely.) Be sure to try the upgrade no later than on the same day that you use your current tickets' last valid "day."
2. They are.


----------



## Robo

############################################################
*Park HOPPER (Park Hopping) will return Jan. 1, 2021*
www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/modified-park-hopping-returns-to-disney-world-in-january/

The Disney Parks Blog has announced that a modified park hopper option is returning to the Walt Disney World Resort beginning January 1, 2021.

The new option will require guests to make a Park Pass Reservations for their first park of the day then physically go to that park.

At 2 p.m. they can head to any other Disney theme park for the rest of the day until that park closes without needing a second reservation.

It's important to note that capacity limits are still in place and could change at any time.


----------



## UberClaire

We are under new travel restrictions and have to cancel our December trip. We rented DVC points and have asked the owner to cancel the reservation for us. I am manually going through and cancelling dining, experience, and park reservations. We purchased 7 day Park Hoppers through Boardwalk Ticketing/Park Savers in February, before the last price hike. How does it work to apply the value of the tickets toward a future purchase? I still have the physical cards. I just want to minimize our loss at this point.


----------



## Robo

UberClaire said:


> How does it work to apply the value of the tickets toward a future purchase? I still have the physical cards. I just want to minimize our loss at this point.


*Short answer:
Do not do anything at this time.*

Hold onto your physical cards until you are getting ready to actually make the WDW trip.
At that time, re-ask your question on this board.
We may have much more specific answers at that time.


----------



## DebLovesPooh

I personally would call Boardwalk Ticketing and find out what their current policy is. Others who know more than me, would Disney apply the credit towards future tickets if she bought it through Boardwalk or would she have go through the reseller? 

Deb


----------



## gatorlisa

If your tickets were purchased in February, they should have had their expiration date extended if I've understood the policy correctly. If this is correct, you should be able to use them as-is if you are able to go prior to late September next year. Otherwise, like Robo said, it's best to just hang onto them and then when you are ready to apply them to new tickets, find out the best way to do so at that time.

"Partially used multi-day theme park tickets with a usage window impacted by park closure, or date-specific theme park tickets purchased through June 6, 2020 with a valid use period beginning March 12, 2020 or later, will automatically be extended to use any date through September 26, 2021. If you are unable to visit by September 26, 2021, you may apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward the purchase of a ticket for a future date."
(from Disney's website, down towards the bottom of this page - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/parks/)


----------



## disneygirlsng

DebLovesPooh said:


> I personally would call Boardwalk Ticketing and find out what their current policy is. Others who know more than me, would Disney apply the credit towards future tickets if she bought it through Boardwalk or would she have go through the reseller?
> 
> Deb


Once they are linked to your account it generally doesn't matter where they were purchased, they should function the same.


----------



## mmouse50

I will be heading to WDW on 12/2 and was going to stop at Disney Springs first to get my tickets prioritized - the ticket that I purchased for this trip from a third party has park hoppers assigned to it.  Will they just give me a cash refund or some other credit for the park hopper portion of my ticket?


----------



## NJ Goofy

Not sure since it is a 3rd party ticket, maybe Disney gift cards ?  Did you contact the company you purchased the tix from and get their explanation ?


----------



## Disneyfan754321

I want to buy my kids tickets for Christmas but the current deal ends on the 18th of December.
Is a new deal coming out prior to that date?  What's the best way to go about this?


----------



## Handykapper

Definitely make a call. You never know.


----------



## skeeter31

Most likely there won’t be a discount available for tickets for the time period from 12/19-12/31 as the parks will be at or very near capacity for those dates and Disney doesn’t need to discount the tickets. Look for discounts starting up again in January


----------



## Robo

Expect to get the difference refunded by Disney (in person.)
Expect that to be on a Disney gift card.


----------



## mmouse50

I am good with a gift card - it spends just as well as cash.  And since everything seems to be cashless - that’s even better


----------



## emerald3582

I'm from the West Coast and bought DLR tickets in February that will expire at the end of the year. Since no one knows when DLR will reopen, I have booked a room-only at CBR for June 2021.

1. Does anyone think Disney will give credit to expired DLR tickets for WDW tickets?
2. How soon (or late) should I purchase WDW tickets for June 2021?
3. Would it be better to make it a package and then add Disney trip insurance at the 30-day mark?


----------



## Robo

emerald3582 said:


> I'm from the West Coast and bought DLR tickets in February that will expire at the end of the year. Since no one knows when DLR will reopen, I have booked a room-only at CBR for June 2021.
> 
> 1. Does anyone think Disney will give credit to expired DLR tickets for WDW tickets?
> 2. How soon (or late) should I purchase WDW tickets for June 2021?
> 3. Would it be better to make it a package and then add Disney trip insurance at the 30-day mark?


1. That was against specific policy for years.
2. Nobody knows.
_As soon as you are "sure" you are going_... check park availability, then buy tickets.
3. The “package” plan is good one.
It is up to you if you think insurance will be worth the price after the cutoff time.


----------



## buteraa

Does anyone know if you can activate your annual pass at the resort?  Thanks.


----------



## Robo

buteraa said:


> Does anyone know if you can activate your annual pass at the resort?  Thanks.


You can ask at the Concierge Desk.
If they don't appear to know how to do it...
politely decline and activate it at a Guest Relations.

BTW, your AP will not actually start "counting down" its year of use until you actually use it to enter a park gate.


----------



## buteraa

Robo said:


> You can ask at the Concierge Desk.
> If they don't appear to know how to do it...
> politely decline and activate it at a Guest Relations.
> 
> BTW, your AP will not actually start "counting down" its year of use until you actually use it to enter a park gate.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## skeeter31

Robo said:


> You can ask at the Concierge Desk.
> If they don't appear to know how to do it...
> politely decline and activate it at a Guest Relations.
> 
> BTW, your AP will not actually start "counting down" its year of use until you actually use it to enter a park gate.


Unless it’s a renewal, then it begins counting down the day after your previous AP expired.


----------



## Shacka1

Hi Guys!

We bought our tickets through Undercover Tourist. I want to add one more day, is there an affordable way to do this? If I purchase a one day ticket it's $500 for me and my 2 kids.  I know with Disney you can change it and pay the difference but it looks like I'm out of luck. Just wanted to make sure there wasn't another option I'm missing


----------



## lanejudy

Shacka1 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> We bought our tickets through Undercover Tourist. I want to add one more day, is there an affordable way to do this? If I purchase a one day ticket it's $500 for me and my 2 kids.  I know with Disney you can change it and pay the difference but it looks like I'm out of luck. Just wanted to make sure there wasn't another option I'm missing


I believe UT will take it back for a 5% re-stock fee and then sell you a new ticket.  How many days do you have on your ticket and when is your trip?  The max length for 2020 is a 7-day ticket, more than that and you will need to buy a separate 1-day ticket.  The max for 2021 returns to 10-days.  You can wait to add a day when at WDW, but depending on when and what park you want for the extra day, availability of park reservations could be an issue.  I'd try calling WDW to ask if you can add a day in advance, they worst they can say is "no"


----------



## Shacka1

lanejudy said:


> I believe UT will take it back for a 5% re-stock fee and then sell you a new ticket.  How many days do you have on your ticket and when is your trip?  The max length for 2020 is a 7-day ticket, more than that and you will need to buy a separate 1-day ticket.  The max for 2021 returns to 10-days.  You can wait to add a day when at WDW, but depending on when and what park you want for the extra day, availability of park reservations could be an issue.  I'd try calling WDW to ask if you can add a day in advance, they worst they can say is "no"


We have 3 days. We will be there NY week so I know it's a busy one.  I don't want to lose my park days though. I think I'll have to just be happy with my 3 day ticket lol


----------



## Robo

Shacka1 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> We bought our tickets through Undercover Tourist. I want to add one more day, is there an affordable way to do this? If I purchase a one day ticket it's $500 for me and my 2 kids.  I know with Disney you can change it and pay the difference but it looks like I'm out of luck. Just wanted to make sure there wasn't another option I'm missing


UT ticket upgrades  work exactly the same way as upgrading “Disney-bought” tickets.


----------



## Shacka1

Robo said:


> Works *exactly* the same way.


They told me I couldn't do that. But I can try again and see if a different rep says otherwise


----------



## Robo

Shacka1 said:


> They told me I couldn't do that. But I can try again and see if a different rep says otherwise


You will do the upgrade while at WDW.


----------



## Donald Duck888

The title of this thread is basically my question. We were scheduled to go to Disney this December but with Covid spiking I had to make the tough choice to cancel.  My daughter and I have un activated annual passes as 2020 was to be the year we were going to make lots of trips (go figure) so we are all set as those are good for several years until you actually activate them. I do however have a 5 day ticket I bought for my wife (she only likes to go once in a while) that is linked to the dates we were going to be there. 

I tried to just change the date range to a random range in the future but the calendar beyond Dec is grayed out so I cant change the ticket.  I am guessing it will just convert to some sort of credit or voucher if I just leave it and let the date range pass but i am hesitant to do it and then find out it just expires and we lose the money from it.  I really dont want to spend the time on hold to try to do this over the phone (especially as we don't have new dates yet) but will if it means not losing the money.

If anyone has any thoughts they would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gatorlisa

You can just hang onto the ticket until you are ready to go and then apply the value of that unused ticket towards a new one.  When did you purchase the ticket? Depending on when the ticket was purchased, it might have been extended to be valid for use anytime through late September next year. 

"Partially used multi-day theme park tickets with a usage window impacted by park closure, or date-specific theme park tickets purchased through June 6, 2020 with a valid use period beginning March 12, 2020 or later, will automatically be extended to use any date through September 26, 2021. If you are unable to visit by September 26, 2021, you may apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward the purchase of a ticket for a future date."
(from Disney's website, down towards the bottom of this page - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/parks/)


----------



## lanejudy

When did you purchase your wife's ticket?  If it was prior to the closure/re-opening, then it should have been automatically extended through 9/26/2021.  You may use it anytime before then.  If you won't be back before next fall, just hold onto the ticket (keep a record of the ticket #) and it can be upgraded to new dated tickets when you have a firm date.  Be aware the ticket may disappear from MDE but WDW should be able to "see" it for the upgrade.


----------



## Donald Duck888

Thank you both for the replies.  I think I bought the ticket right around the time they started selling tickets again after the shutdown.  It was actually originally for Jan but then we changed trip to Dec. Had same problem then switching and had to call to change it. They said it was because it was crossing from year to year. 

Thanks for tip on writing down ticket number too. I will have to make sure to do that.


----------



## charlene0411

I had a 7 day ticket in June 2021 that I wanted to change to December 2020 - it wouldn't allow me to do it on-line. I chatted with Disney cast member who told me if there is a change in year of the ticket (2021 - 2020), you have to call to change the date. hope this helps.


----------



## Mome Rath

Yes, for sure keep the ticket number, and if there is any problems when you call in the future, ask to talk to "ticketing."  I had a bear of a time not long ago with 2 tickets that disappeared off of MDE, and had several CM's answer the phone that had no clue what to do and sent me on a wild goose chase for several days (even telling me there was nothing Disney could do, which I knew was wrong); however, when I got put through to ticketing the second time, the rock star CM fixed it right up for me.


----------



## BGinCali

My niece has purchased an elec/paperless one day ticket fron undercover tourist for herself and family . She linked tix to each in MDE and made reservations for MK. They are going tomorrow and have not printed out the confirmation. Is guest services able to scan that barcode and give them cards? (They did not bring old magic bands, so assume they need to go to guest services before gate).


----------



## Robo

BGinCali said:


> My niece has purchased an elec/paperless one day ticket fron undercover tourist for herself and family .
> 1. She linked tix to each in MDE and made reservations for MK. They are going tomorrow and
> 2. have not printed out the confirmation.
> 3. Is guest services able to scan that barcode and give them cards? (They did not bring old magic bands, so
> 4.  assume they need to go to guest services before gate).


1. That's good.
2. Not necessary.
3. They can access the info from the MDE account.
4. They CAN do that
-OR-
They can just go directly to the park entrance gate and the ticket cards will be issued right there.
(Adults should bring a legal ID with them.)


----------



## BGinCali

Robo said:


> 1. That's good.
> 2. Not necessary.
> 3. They can access the info from the MDE account.
> 4. They CAN do that
> -OR-
> They can just go directly to the park entrance gate and the ticket cards will be issued right there.
> (Adults should bring a legal ID with them.)



Thanks so much for the quick reply, I really appreciate it - and wonderful  to know they can go to the park entrance gate! (I also reminded them to bring ID - thank you!)


----------



## Princess2R

What happens if you have a paper ticket from the 80s & 90s that is unused ? Do you have to go in person or can you trade it before? Do you have to give up your 30 year old keepsake ?


----------



## Robo

Princess2R said:


> What happens if you have a paper ticket from the 80s & 90s that is unused ?
> 1, Do you have to go in person
> 2. or can you trade it before?
> 3. Do you have to give up your 30 year old keepsake ?


1. Traditionally, yes.
2. Traditionally,  no.
3. Sometimes (_sometimes_) they will let you keep the original ticket.
(Ask nicely.)


----------



## dez1978

Hello.  We are planning a trip in March.  My husband is not sure if he will be able to go. If I go ahead and buy him a ticket and he can't go in march, can he use it the next year?  I want to make sure he gets park reservations, but we won't know for sure if he can go until Feb and I'm afraid by then the reservations will be full.


----------



## Mome Rath

Yes, the ticket will stick around.  If the new dates cost more, you'll have to pay the difference.  Also, make sure you always keep the ticket number for reference (this is especially important if the ticket "disappears" from MDE if it goes past the use date; it may disappear from what you can see, but the CM can find it in the system if needed).


----------



## henry72

mmouse50 said:


> I will be heading to WDW on 12/2 and was going to stop at Disney Springs first to get my tickets prioritized - the ticket that I purchased for this trip from a third party has park hoppers assigned to it.  Will they just give me a cash refund or some other credit for the park hopper portion of my ticket?


We had PH tickets from a 3rd party - done before the last price hike. We went to guest services on our first park day. (AK last Saturday) They had to convert tickets to new price and refund the difference. We had option of a gift card or refund to my credit card. Since we are here and figured we would spend it on our trip, I did the gift card.


----------



## MaddlesMom

My family and I are considering a trip immediately after Christmas. Yes... I know the crowds (we were there last year) and I know the COVID restrictions. I am a teacher and this is when we can go. We are not newbies... this is not our first trip nor will it be the last. anyway, looking at parks on december 28, 29, 30 and 31 for sure. Park hopping resumes January 1.... would I be able to
Add hoppers for just January 1 and 2 if we wanted? I know in the past you had to have all days hoppers. We will most likely eliminate Epcot unless we could add a hopper at the end...


----------



## Princess2R

If I've already purchased tickets but not the hotel room,  can it be converted to a "package" instead of tickets + room reservation? 

Wanting to switch to a package would be for the package rules& cancellation policies.  
30+ days = package full refund

So if I've already got the tickets, can you convert to a package so that if needed it could all be canceled?


----------



## Princess2R

Robo said:


> 1. Traditionally, yes.
> 2. Traditionally,  no.
> 3. Sometimes (_sometimes_) they will let you keep the original ticket.
> (Ask nicely.)



They told me that you can email a picture & within 2 weeks get a response. I'm not sure if that's just to find out how many days you can get or if it's a way to allow you to keep it and get digital tickets though


----------



## lanejudy

Princess2R said:


> So if I've already got the tickets, can you convert to a package so that if needed it could all be canceled?


No.  You have paid-in-full already for tickets.  A room-only reservation simply needs a deposit equal to one night’s stay, the balance isn’t due until check-in and can be cancelled without penalty until 5 days prior to arrival.


----------



## nekonekoneko

Park hopping on a ticket that is 4 days or longer would cost an additional $85+tax per ticket, regardless of the number of times, or days, the hopping function is used.

Buying a 4 day base for use in 2020 and then a 2 day hopper for 2021 is actually much more expensive, about $170 more than buying a 6 day hopper, depending on dates.


----------



## Robo

Princess2R said:


> They told me that you can email a picture & within 2 weeks get a response.
> 1. I'm not sure if that's just to find out how many days you can get
> 2. or if it's a way to allow you to keep it and get digital tickets though


1. Yes.
2. Unlikely.


----------



## Robo

MaddlesMom said:


> My family and I are considering a trip immediately after Christmas. Yes... I know the crowds (we were there last year) and I know the COVID restrictions. I am a teacher and this is when we can go. We are not newbies... this is not our first trip nor will it be the last. anyway, looking at parks on december 28, 29, 30 and 31 for sure. Park hopping resumes January 1.... would I be able to
> Add hoppers for just January 1 and 2 if we wanted? I know in the past you had to have all days hoppers. We will most likely eliminate Epcot unless we could add a hopper at the end...


The way I see this rather unique situation is that you could buy a *4-day base ticket* and use it on Dec. 28, 29, 30, 31.
Then, on Dec. 31, UPGRADE your ticket to *6-day Hopper* and use the last two days on Jan. 1 and 2.
Certainly cheaper than buying an additional stand-alone 2-day Hopper.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Originally, our trip was scheduled in August 2020. We have since rescheduled 4 times. Our last scheduled trip was for September 20, to get in before our September 26 expiration. We have now decided to postpone until December 2021, as we feel September may still be too soon, (DDIL is an ER nurse and she does not want to go when there is still risk of exposure - she has had COVID and has recovered). I have a 4 day 4 park ticket. I have had 1 granddaughter who will be 11 in December. (I know, she was 9 in August 2020, right?). By my calculations, to pay the difference will be an additional 800.00, if I do it now.
 Should I "wait and see"? Maybe they will extend the expiration while we wait for more people to receive the immunization shot, or they may come out with another special ticket. I do want to be able to reserve the park I want if that is still going. I guess at this point no one really knows what the future holds, just trying to get input on what would be the best course. I already have my resort reservation.


----------



## Robo

Mambo Junkie said:


> 1. Should I "wait and see"?
> 2. Maybe they will extend the expiration while we wait for more people to receive the immunization shot,
> 3. or they may come out with another special ticket.
> 4. I do want to be able to reserve the park I want if that is still going.
> 5. I guess at this point no one really knows what the future holds, just trying to get input on what would be the best course.
> 6. I already have my resort reservation.


1. I would.
2. Maybe.
3. Maybe.
4. I wouldn't worry much about that, either way.
5. Yup.
6. Least of your worries, I'd say.


----------



## JJ2017

I have a pretty tentative trip for the end of July.  It will just be me and my daughter.  I already have two comp tickets and need to get her two day park hoppers.  There is the strong possibility that I will want three days of hoppers, but that would required me to buy myself a one day hopper then add on a day to hers.  Should I do this all now and then update it when I know for sure?  Or make the final decision and just stick with it for the trip?  I'm just confused in general with buying tickets now, booking the parks, if we change our minds, if we cancel he trip....


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> 1. I already have two comp tickets
> 2. and need to get her two day park hoppers.
> There is the strong possibility that I will want three days of hoppers, but
> 3. that would required me to buy myself a one day hopper then add on a day to hers.
> 4. Should I do this all now and then update it when I know for sure?  Or make the final decision and just stick with it for the trip?  I'm just confused in general with buying tickets now, booking the parks, if we change our minds, if we cancel he trip....


1. Where (and how) did you get the "comp" tickets?
2. In ADDITION to the comps?
3. I'm an unclear about exactly the kind and number of tickets that you HAVE
or what you WANT.

In general, a guest can not upgrade or alter comp tickets in any way.
Can you please clearly list EXACTLY what you need for tickets?
(It would make sense for ONE guest to use all of the (appropriate) comps,
and another guest to buy new tickets.)
4. I would not do _anything_ "now."


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> 1. Where (and how) did you get the "comp" tickets?
> 2. In ADDITION to the comps?
> 3. I'm an unclear about exactly the kind and number of tickets that you HAVE
> or what you WANT.
> 
> In general, a guest can not upgrade or alter comp tickets in any way.
> Can you please clearly list EXACTLY what you need for tickets?
> (It would make sense for ONE guest to use all of the (appropriate) comps,
> and another guest to buy new tickets.)
> 4. I would not do _anything_ "now."


Thank you for responding.

1.  I have 2, one day hopper comp tickets from an ESPN employee.  They expire 12/21
2.  I want to have three days in the park and I understand that I'd have to buy one stand alone, one day park hopper (which is $$$)
3.  Hopefully that's more clear.  I need three park hopping days for both me and my daughter.  

It's possible that I will use the two comp tickets before this summer trip in Disneyland, but highly doubt it.  Just looking for the best way to utilize the comp tickets, get one more one day ticket, and a three day park hopper ticket.  And when to do this all so I don't lose out on our choice of park days.  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> Thank you for responding.
> 
> 1.  I have 2, one day hopper comp tickets from an ESPN employee.  They expire 12/21
> 2.  I want to have three days in the park and I understand that I'd have to buy one stand alone, one day park hopper (which is $$$)
> 3.  Hopefully that's more clear.  I need three park hopping days for both me and my daughter.
> -Just looking for the best way to utilize the comp tickets, get one more one day ticket, and a three day park hopper ticket.
> 
> 4. And when to do this all so I don't lose out on our choice of park days.  Thanks!



3. Two ways to go:
Each of you can use a comp ticket, then each of you can buy a 2-day Hopper.
-OR-
Daughter can use both comp tickets, then buys a 1-day Hopper.
You buy a 3-day Hopper.
Do the math on both of those situations (for your trip dates) and do the less expensive, total.
4. Do not do anything yet.
Wait until much closer to your trip.
(You don't know what kind of "deals" Disney MIGHT offer.)
Very unlikely that a trip in late July 2021 will see the parks "fill up."


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> 3. Two ways to go:
> Each of you can use a comp ticket, then each of you can buy a 2-day Hopper.
> -OR-
> Daughter can use both comp tickets, then buys a 1-day Hopper.
> You buy a 3-day Hopper.
> Do the math on both of those situations (for your trip dates) and do the less expensive, total.
> 4. Do not do anything yet.
> Wait until much closer to your trip.
> (You don't know what kind of "deals" Disney MIGHT offer.)
> Very unlikely that a trip in late July 2021 will see the parks "fill up."


I knew you’d have advice! Thanks!!!


----------



## aaronnelson42

Me and my fiancé are looking to come down in February of next year. we've booked at the swan already but im a little weary of purchasing tickets considering Disney's "nonrefundable" statement directly underneath the tickets.  If for some reason the parks were to be shut down again, how would that affect our tickets? I apologize if this has already been asked.  

thanks!


----------



## Robo

aaronnelson42 said:


> Me and my fiancé are looking to come down in February of next year. we've booked at the swan already but im a little weary of purchasing tickets considering Disney's "nonrefundable" statement directly underneath the tickets.  If for some reason the parks were to be shut down again, how would that affect our tickets? I apologize if this has already been asked.
> 
> thanks!


If they *shut down* the parks, they will extend the tickets.
And regardless, when you purchase tickets but (for whatever reason) do not use them and they "expire," their purchase value can be "traded in" toward new tickets at the time of a future trip.


----------



## bp traveler

Hello would like to change our tickets we bought from Undercover tourist to this weekend.  Is this possible we currently have reservations for end of Dec. How do I do this and possibly add an additional day?  Thanks so much


----------



## Disneyfan754321

Just go cancel your reservations in your MDE then make new ones


----------



## Robo

bp traveler said:


> -and possibly add an additional day?  Thanks so much


If you have trouble adding a day in advance, you will be able to upgrade any time while at WDW.


----------



## fly girl

We are thinking of quick trip down to WDW this month. We have 1 day left on our current 2020 Military Salutes tickets (only used 3 of our allotted 6). I know all about park reservations (we went in August) we are cool with playing it by ear.  We snagged HS with our 1 day already.

Here is my concern:

Can I buy Military Salutes at the gate to use for this trip? (online it only mentions buy tickets now before 12/18 to use for 2021.) Want to make sure I can buy now to use now. And if I do buy now, can I buy for 6 days to use 4 for 2021? I know my current 2020 ticket doesn't expire until 9/26/21. 

Also are there blackout dates for Military Salutes Tickets for this holiday season? (ex: 12/19/20 thru 1/3/21) 

Thanks for any advice/help!


----------



## cme37

I want to buy my son a fl resident ticket while he is home from college. The current deal lasts until Dec 18. I was hoping to be able to get a 4 day ticket and use it for different non-consecutive days between now and the 18th. For example, use one day this Friday, another next Weds, then the following Sunday, etc. When I go to buy it, it says that it will start on the 4th and end on the 8th. Is there anyway to change that end date to accomplish what I want to do?  We live in Jacksonville and always drive down for the day. I don't really want to drive down that many times in a week.


----------



## Donnask8pro

I apologize if this has been asked a million times but..

I have 3 days left on my 10 Day Non expiring. We are going Dec 13th week using last 3 days. Is there a way to get back Money now that there is no hopping? TYSM!!


----------



## lanejudy

@Donnask8pro   Hopper is an all-or-nothing add-on, not priced based on how many days you use it.  So if you first used your non-expiring ticket before the shut-down last spring, I doubt they will refund the option.  

If you only first used the ticket since the July re-opening, they should refund the hopper option.  It's been a while since the no-expiration tickets were sold, but the hopper add-on may have only been ~$50-$60 back then.

In either case, the best you can do is ask.


----------



## DebLovesPooh

fly girl said:


> We are thinking of quick trip down to WDW this month. We have 1 day left on our current 2020 Military Salutes tickets (only used 3 of our allotted 6). I know all about park reservations (we went in August) we are cool with playing it by ear.  We snagged HS with our 1 day already.
> 
> Here is my concern:
> 
> Can I buy Military Salutes at the gate to use for this trip? (online it only mentions buy tickets now before 12/18 to use for 2021.) Want to make sure I can buy now to use now. And if I do buy now, can I buy for 6 days to use 4 for 2021? I know my current 2020 ticket doesn't expire until 9/26/21.
> 
> Also are there blackout dates for Military Salutes Tickets for this holiday season? (ex: 12/19/20 thru 1/3/21)
> 
> Thanks for any advice/help!



Disney just updated their military ticket offer. For tickets for 2020 and 2021, you can buy 6 before Dec. 18th 2020 and 6 more between Dec. 19-Feb. 21ish. These tickets are good until Sept 2021 and you can’t get more than the max if they have a new offer for after Sept. 2021. If you have 3/6 2020 tickets, then you can buy 3 more before Dec. 18th and 6 more on Dec. 19th. I don’t think they have announced any black out dates.


----------



## Princess2R

If you buy a ticket with a barcode (and do not purchase a magic band or have an old one to link it to)
Do you have to wait in another line in the morning to get in the park?
Or does the person who watches magic band scanning, have the ability to scan you in at the entrance?

ticket purchased directly through disney and emailed


----------



## Princess2R

Also,
if you buy a ticket online directly from Disney, and have it mailed
Do you have the ability to make park pass reservations immediately? or do you have to wait until it gets mailed to you?


----------



## Robo

Princess2R said:


> If you buy a ticket with a barcode (and do not purchase a magic band or have an old one to link it to)
> 1. Do you have to wait in another line in the morning to get in the park?
> 2. Or does the person who watches magic band scanning, have the ability to scan you in at the entrance?
> ticket purchased directly through disney and emailed





Princess2R said:


> Also,
> if you buy a ticket online directly from Disney, and have it mailed
> 3. Do you have the ability to make park pass reservations immediately?
> 4. or do you have to wait until it gets mailed to you?


1. No.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.
4. No.


----------



## tx2tn

Is Disney selling Annual Passes? I did not see that option online.


----------



## Gehrig1B

They are not, only renewals.


----------



## mum22girlz

Hi all! I thought I would just let you know how my Park Hopper refund went. I bought 6-day park hopper tickets in November 2019 (from Visit Orlando). While down at the WDW last week, we were staying at CBR. I needed to activate my annual pass, so we hopped on the Skyliner and I went into the Guest Relations center there. I went in and got my annual pass activated and also asked about getting the park hopper portion of my family's tickets refunded. She told me that it did not have to be done prior to using the tickets, and that they needed the magic bands of all of the ticket holders. She also warned me that it would take up a bit of time, so we opted to wait and do it on one of our non-park days. We ended up heading to Disney Springs later in the week and stopped at the guest relations building there. I was refunded $90/ticket, which is just a bit more than I was expecting. It did take about 15 minutes as she had to go in the back and verify the refund amount. The refund was paid out in the form of a Disney gift card.


----------



## lanejudy

mum22girlz said:


> I was refunded $90/ticket, which is just a bit more than I was expecting.


That would be right for a 6-day ticket -- it's $85 plus tax.


----------



## mum22girlz

lanejudy said:


> That would be right for a 6-day ticket -- it's $85 plus tax.


I guess I forgot about the Plus Tax part LOL.


----------



## nkmorgan87

if I purchase tickets only direct from Disney, are they refundable within a certain time period? we want to go end of december but there are a lot of moving parts. (time off work, flights, room avail....) i'd like to lock in park reservations first and if other things go poorly I can cancel

anyone know ?


----------



## Robo

nkmorgan87 said:


> 1. if I purchase tickets only direct from Disney, are they refundable within a certain time period?
> 2. we want to go end of december but there are a lot of moving parts. (time off work, flights, room avail....) i'd like to lock in park reservations first and if other things go poorly I can cancel
> 
> 3. anyone know ?


1. Nope.
2. Tickets purchased as as part of a WDW Resort PACKAGE are refundable
until near your arrival date.
3. Tickets ONLY, purchased as "stand-alone," are not refundable.


----------



## momocay

This is a strange question. We are leaving in 3 days. One of our party just cancelled. They are unable to change the name on the park reservation. Do you think a guest can just use that ticket under the wrong name? Has anyone ever done this? It seems crazy that I can swap the name on restaurant reservations, but I can't on the park reservation. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Robo

momocay said:


> We are leaving in 3 days. One of our party just cancelled. They are unable to change the name on the park reservation.
> 1. Do you think a guest can just use that ticket under the wrong name?
> 2. Has anyone ever done this?


1. Yes.
2. Disney doesn't care who physically uses a valid ticket (or the reservations connected to it,) as long as only that ONE person continues using them.


----------



## SandyinMonterey

We're headed to WDW in October for a long weekend.  I know you have to purchases tickets first then make a reservation/pass at a park.  But there is no calendar/hours posted for that month yet.  Plus, I was told once made, it cannot be changed?  How am I to plan?  Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## skeeter31

SandyinMonterey said:


> We're headed to WDW in October for a long weekend.  I know you have to purchases tickets first then make a reservation/pass at a park.  But there is no calendar/hours posted for that month yet.  Plus, I was told once made, it cannot be changed?  How am I to plan?  Any tips or suggestions?


I would just book some days now. You absolutely can change park reservations around once they are made. You just cancel them and book different ones.


----------



## Thumper99

I’m pretty sure you can change park reservations. Who knows what will be in October if 2021 especially since park hopping us coming back Jan 1


----------



## Skywalker-77

You can change Park Reservations as long the park you want to change to still has availability. Just changed a couple of our reservations for a trip this upcoming June.


----------



## SandyinMonterey

I'm surprised you can change park reservations.  I'm DVC and spoke to them and was told you couldn't.


----------



## lanejudy

SandyinMonterey said:


> I'm surprised you can change park reservations.  I'm DVC and spoke to them and was told you couldn't.


Maybe it's symantics and the CM was _technically _correct that a park reservation cannot be "changed."  However, since re-opening there has always been ability to "cancel" a park reservation and then book a different park for that day.


----------



## rlduvall

Disney is allowing me to upgrade my 10 day PH ticket to a DVC Gold Pass for my December 2020 trip, but I have to do it in person because of using a third party site.  I have a reference number so the CM can easily look it up and verify eligibility.  My last park day is December 18th - which is a blackout date.  In January of 2020, Robo stated here that you can upgrade an annual pass on a blackout day as long as you do it before close of the business day.  Is that still accurate?

I know I will lose the AP discounts for the week, but I am also DVC and a Disney Chase Visa cardholder so will have a few discounts that way, too.


----------



## Robo

rlduvall said:


> In January of 2020, Robo stated here that you can upgrade an annual pass on a blackout day as long as you do it before close of the business day.  Is that still accurate?


Yup.
Meaning that you can upgrade a fully-used-up ticket _as late as_ close of business on the day that you use that ticket's last asset. And, that you have always been able to upgrade to an affected AP on a blackout date as long as the ticket that you use to enter the  park was not blacked out.


----------



## JJ2017

If I buy a one day ticket for my son and a 1 day ticket for my daughter, but don't use them, can I then turn those two single day tickets into 3 day tickets just for my daughter for a future trip?


----------



## lanejudy

JJ2017 said:


> If I buy a one day ticket for my son and a 1 day ticket for my daughter, but don't use them, can I then turn those two single day tickets into 3 day tickets just for my daughter for a future trip?


No, only 1 ticket may be used for an upgrade.  You could certainly allow her to use both tickets, but they could not be combined into a 3-day ticket.


----------



## JJ2017

lanejudy said:


> No, only 1 ticket may be used for an upgrade.  You could certainly allow her to use both tickets, but they could not be combined into a 3-day ticket.


ok - have to think this through then.  can't decide if we want to visit the parks during christmas week.  we will be in the area for a week and it will be hard to stay away.  but the cost for 1 day tickets is just so high.


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> the cost for 1 day tickets is just so high.


However, by extension, the cost of a THREE-day ticket is quite nearly the same as buying three one-day tickets.
(You don't get much "savings" until you reach 4-5 days, or more, per ticket.)

AND-
If you choose to NOT USE the one-day tickets this trip (if you allow them to fully "expire)
you will retain their purchase price and be able to use that "cash value" to help buy new tickets in the future.

Two separate tickets bought now can be used to help purchase two separate tickets in the future.
Those two separate tickets do not need to be purchased at the same time.
So... If you buy two separate one-day tickets now (at X dollars,) but do not use them,
you will, in effect, have "banked" X dollars toward two separate tickets (of any length) at some point in the future.


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> However, by extension, the cost of a THREE-day ticket is quite nearly the same as buying three one-day tickets.
> (You don't get much "savings" until you reach 4-5 days, or more, per ticket.)
> 
> AND-
> If you choose to NOT USE the one-day tickets this trip (if you allow them to fully "expire)
> you will retain their purchase price and be able to use that "cash value" to help buy new tickets in the future.
> 
> Two separate tickets bought now can be used to help purchase two separate tickets in the future.
> Those two separate tickets do not need to be purchased at the same time.
> So... If you buy two separate one-day tickets now (at X dollars,) but do not use them,
> you will, in effect, have "banked" X dollars toward two separate tickets (of any length) at some point in the future.


ah........ok.  so i'll consider it an investment.  thanks!


----------



## TheEpcotForEver

rlduvall said:


> Disney is allowing me to upgrade my 10 day PH ticket to a DVC Gold Pass for my December 2020 trip, but I have to do it in person because of using a third party site.  I have a reference number so the CM can easily look it up and verify eligibility.  My last park day is December 18th - which is a blackout date.  In January of 2020, Robo stated here that you can upgrade an annual pass on a blackout day as long as you do it before close of the business day.  Is that still accurate?
> 
> I know I will lose the AP discounts for the week, but I am also DVC and a Disney Chase Visa cardholder so will have a few discounts that way, too.



How did you get Disney to let you upgrade your 10 day PH?  I thought they only allowed AP renewals.  I also have a 10 day PH bought from a third party.  I have 3 separate trips over the next 7 months or so, with the first one being in 2 weeks, which would cost to much in tickets if I can’t get an annual pass.  The trips are on the long side so I really don’t think I can stomach buying 2 more batches for 9 day PH tickets!


----------



## CarolynFH

rlduvall said:


> Disney is allowing me to upgrade my 10 day PH ticket to a DVC Gold Pass for my December 2020 trip, but I have to do it in person because of using a third party site.  I have a reference number so the CM can easily look it up and verify eligibility.  My last park day is December 18th - which is a blackout date.  In January of 2020, Robo stated here that you can upgrade an annual pass on a blackout day as long as you do it before close of the business day.  Is that still accurate?
> 
> I know I will lose the AP discounts for the week, but I am also DVC and a Disney Chase Visa cardholder so will have a few discounts that way, too.





TheEpcotForEver said:


> How did you get Disney to let you upgrade your 10 day PH?  I thought they only allowed AP renewals.  I also have a 10 day PH bought from a third party.  I have 3 separate trips over the next 7 months or so, with the first one being in 2 weeks, which would cost to much in tickets if I can’t get an annual pass.  The trips are on the long side so I really don’t think I can stomach buying 2 more batches for 9 day PH tickets!


I'd like to know too!  DH and I bought regular tickets so we could make park pass reservations matching our kids for the week leading to Christmas, but we wouldn't mind keeping them to apply to a future AP purchase if we could upgrade our Gold passes to Platinum for that trip!


----------



## rlduvall

@TheEpcotForEver and CarolynFH - Because I am a Unicorn.   

JK - see this thread for a more complete response,   https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...nsions-refunds.3798147/page-237#post-62521386

I don't know all eligible criteria or the variables involved, but I qualified because:

1) Had a resort trip planned during the extended closure of WDW with an active AP;
2) Took the refund offered to all Passholders in July for the remaining value the AP; and
3) Have a current trip planned. 

You need to call the Passholder line which can have substantially long waits to see if you qualify.  If I had bought my PH pass through Disney I could have upgraded over the phone.  The AP does not start to run until first use so I know some are buying the passes and holding them for the future.


----------



## CarolynFH

rlduvall said:


> @TheEpcotForEver and CarolynFH - Because I am a Unicorn.
> 
> JK - see this thread for a more complete response,   https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...nsions-refunds.3798147/page-237#post-62521386
> 
> I don't know all eligible criteria or the variables involved, but I qualified because:
> 
> 1) Had a resort trip planned during the extended closure of WDW with an active AP;
> 2) Took the refund offered to all Passholders in July for the remaining value the AP; and
> 3) Have a current trip planned.
> 
> You need to call the Passholder line which can have substantially long waits to see if you qualify.  If I had bought my PH pass through Disney I could have upgraded over the phone.  The AP does not start to run until first use so I know some are buying the passes and holding them for the future.


Thanks. I didn’t realize that you met all those qualifications; somehow I got the impression you didn’t (or maybe I was in hopeful denial that you didn’t!).  Ah well. Maybe we’ll take our Gold APs to GS and ask nicely to upgrade them, as Robo says.  All they can do is say No, right?


----------



## JJ2017

I have two comp tickets linked to me.  One expires in 12/21 and one expires in 9/22.  When I got next week, how do I make sure the one expiring 12/21 gets used?  It's possible I might go on two separate days which is why I linked them both to me right now.


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> I have two comp tickets linked to me.  One expires in 12/21 and one expires in 9/22.
> 
> 1. When I got next week, how do I make sure the one expiring 12/21 gets used?
> 2.  It's possible I might go on two separate days which is why I linked them both to me right now.


1. BEFORE you go to the first park gate, stop by any Guest Relations and have the ticket that you DO want to use first have it's priority set to the highest priority.

2. As long as you don't have any other tickets in your MDX account, if you do what I described in #1, you don't need to do anything else to have your OTHER ("9/22") ticket automatically used at the NEXT park gate, whenever you are ready to use it.

*Note*: Just to double-check, at some point during the day that you use your first comp ticket, go to a Guest Relations (there are GR windows inside and outside all of the parks) and double-check that the ticket that got used at the gate WAS, in fact, the ticket that you wanted to use. 
If the wrong ticket accidentally got used, it will be much easier to correct that during this trip.


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> 1. BEFORE you go to the first park gate, stop by any Guest Relations and have the ticket that you DO want to use first have it's priority set to the highest priority.
> 
> 2. As long as you don't have any other tickets in your MDX account, if you do what I described in #1, you don't need to do anything else to have your OTHER ("9/22") ticket automatically used at the NEXT park gate, whenever you are ready to use it.


Oh man.  While I don't want to be on hold forever either, I also don't want to waste time before going to the park.  I can't call before going?  

Follow up question.  As of now, we have purchased one day, dated based tickets for each kid.  I want to purchase another day for each of them, but I do not want to turn their one day tix into two day tix b/c it's possible we won't use both days.  If I bought them for 12/26 and want to switch the park reservation to 12/28 (for example), can I do this all online?  Or will this lead to the need to call for help?


----------



## CarolynFH

I have a regular 6-day ticket to use this coming week as well as a blacked-out Gold AP. I don’t need to go to GR before entering a park, do I? I know the system recognizes the two different valid periods, because it wouldn’t let me book park passes until I linked the 6-day tickets, just want to avoid snafus at the gate. TIA!


----------



## starry_solo

cme37 said:


> I want to buy my son a fl resident ticket while he is home from college. The current deal lasts until Dec 18. I was hoping to be able to get a 4 day ticket and use it for different non-consecutive days between now and the 18th. For example, use one day this Friday, another next Weds, then the following Sunday, etc. When I go to buy it, it says that it will start on the 4th and end on the 8th. Is there anyway to change that end date to accomplish what I want to do?  We live in Jacksonville and always drive down for the day. I don't really want to drive down that many times in a week.



I don't think you can because of a date based ticket


----------



## Robo

CarolynFH said:


> I have a regular 6-day ticket to use this coming week as well as a blacked-out Gold AP. I don’t need to go to GR before entering a park, do I? I know the system recognizes the two different valid periods, because it wouldn’t let me book park passes until I linked the 6-day tickets, just want to avoid snafus at the gate. TIA!


The gate computer won't "use" a ticket that is blacked out.


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> Oh man.  While I don't want to be on hold forever either, I also don't want to waste time before going to the park.
> 1. I can't call before going?
> 
> Follow up question.  As of now, we have purchased one day, dated based tickets for each kid.  I want to purchase another day for each of them, but
> 2.  I do not want to turn their one day tix into two day tix b/c it's possible we won't use both days.
> 3. If I bought them for 12/26 and want to switch the park reservation to 12/28 (for example), can I do this all online?
> 4. Or will this lead to the need to call for help?


1. You can try.
2. There would be very little "savings" in doing so, anyway.
3. You are mixing up two separate things... "ticket use dates" and "park reservations."
4. You can change your ticket dates, but I'm not sure that you (alone) can change your
park day reservations. You can try.


----------



## JJ2017

I am so super confused at this point. Please help.
My ticket media:
Comp ticket linked to me
Comp ticket linked to husband
Comp ticket linked to daughter - 7
Comp ticket linked to son - 9
Purchased one day ticket for 12/31 - linked to daughter
Purchased one day ticket for 12/31- linked to son
6 tickets total

Park Pass Reservations:
All of us booked for 12/27 at Epcot
All of us booked for 12/31 at Epcot
So that’s using 8 tickets **** but me and hubby only have two comp tickets linked.  

What’s going on? Will the system re set after me and hubby use our tickets on 12/27? What number do I call to work this all out. We don’t want to go on 12/31 but I’m too afraid to cancel and lose another park day Bc the system will not let me book any other dates even tho there is park availability.
Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

JJ2017 said:


> I am so super confused at this point. Please help.
> My ticket media:
> Comp ticket linked to me
> Comp ticket linked to husband
> Comp ticket linked to daughter - 7
> Comp ticket linked to son - 9
> Purchased one day ticket for 12/31 - linked to daughter
> Purchased one day ticket for 12/31- linked to son
> 6 tickets total
> 
> Park Pass Reservations:
> All of us booked for 12/27 at Epcot
> All of us booked for 12/31 at Epcot
> So that’s using 8 tickets **** but me and hubby only have two comp tickets linked.
> 
> What’s going on? Will the system re set after me and hubby use our tickets on 12/27? What number do I call to work this all out. We don’t want to go on 12/31 but I’m too afraid to cancel and lose another park day Bc the system will not let me book any other dates even tho there is park availability.
> Thanks!


My guess is a glitch has allowed you to make park reservations on both days for you and hubby.  Once you use it on 12/27 you will not have valid ticket media to enter a park on 12/31 even if you have a park reservation.  A park reservation in and of itself does not grant you entry without a valid ticket.  Lots of glitches in the system, unfortunately, and an “old” park reservation does not necessarily drop-off when plans change.

You prior post mentioned buying a ticket for 12/26 and changing to 12/28.  Not sure what you meant?


----------



## JJ2017

lanejudy said:


> My guess is a glitch has allowed you to make park reservations on both days for you and hubby.  Once you use it on 12/27 you will not have valid ticket media to enter a park on 12/31 even if you have a park reservation.  A park reservation in and of itself does not grant you entry without a valid ticket.  Lots of glitches in the system, unfortunately, and an “old” park reservation does not necessarily drop-off when plans change.
> 
> You prior post mentioned buying a ticket for 12/26 and changing to 12/28.  Not sure what you meant?


Ok, thanks.  I will expect it to disappear after our first use.

As for my other question...the situation already changed already b/c we were gifted two more comp tickets.  

I'm still on the fence about changing my kids date based tickets of 12/31 to a different day that week and purchasing new tickets for that day for me and hubby.  I just get confused when I buy them tied to a date and how I change them.


----------



## blakefamily

We had AP that expired in Feb.  We did not renew.   We are now going in January, wondering if any chance we could renew now ? or purchase now  ?


----------



## lanejudy

JJ2017 said:


> I just get confused when I buy them tied to a date and how I change them.


You may be able to change the _ticket_ date online, paying any extra if the new date costs more.

You should be able to change the park reservation yourself.  You will probably need to cancel the original park reservation and then schedule the new date.  Be sure to check availability for the new date/park. The park reservation doesn’t simply transfer.


----------



## tstidm1

Booking a trip for May 2021 and know that Magic bands aren’t free. Would I be able to use my phone to get into the parks through MDE? I would lIke to not have to get a Key to the world card for the ticket only. I am going to use the app as much as possible there.


----------



## Robo

tstidm1 said:


> Booking a trip for May 2021 and know that Magic bands aren’t free.
> 
> Would I be able to use my phone to get into the parks through MDE?


That feature has not been implemented yet.
Might happen. Might not.
If you have a MB from a prevoius trip, it will still work for all functions that use a “tap.”


----------



## Lisa75

We were supposed to arrive tomorrow my son and I both have DVC AP's.  Mine is good till August and I will then renew.  His would expire 1/2 and will not renew at this time.  This will be our third trip not being able to use the AP's since Covid.  May, due to closure, June due to no parks, and this holiday trip because he has tested positive for Covid (in school full time all day so his it is running through our classroom).  We moved our booking to April (Easter Break)  I bought him a park hopper plus ticket as we want to visit the water park should it reopen as planned.

I have the regular Platinum DVC.  I'm not sure they are doing the upgrades at the moment, just renewals? I see they are not selling single water park tickets at the moment for those (any) dates.   Any thoughts on how I will be able to get in?  If it looks like they are going to open it as planned any guesses that they will sell water-park only day tickets?  

Thank you!


----------



## Robo

Lisa75 said:


> We were supposed to arrive tomorrow my son and I both have DVC AP's.  Mine is good till August and I will then renew.  His would expire 1/2 and will not renew at this time.  This will be our third trip not being able to use the AP's since Covid.  May, due to closure, June due to no parks, and this holiday trip because he has tested positive for Covid (in school full time all day so his it is running through our classroom).  We moved our booking to April (Easter Break)  I bought him a park hopper plus ticket as we want to visit the water park should it reopen as planned.
> 
> I have the regular Platinum DVC.  I'm not sure they are doing the upgrades at the moment, just renewals? I see they are not selling single water park tickets at the moment for those (any) dates.   Any thoughts on how I will be able to get in?  If it looks like they are going to open it as planned any guesses that they will sell water-park only day tickets?


Speculation is not a good indicator.
By April, anything might happen.


----------



## subtchr

I think I know the answer, but want to double check...

I have a current AP, expiration 7/24/21.

I now have a 4-day ticket in my account, which I plan to use the value of toward my next renewal. (Originally purchased for my husband to use on our trip next month, but with the new purchasing window for salute tickets, I was able to purchase him one of those to use instead). 

Since my AP is already active and has been used, I don't need to do anything to prioritize it over the ticket in my account, right? It will be automatic?

Thanks!


----------



## JJ2017

We will not be using our date based tickets tomorrow. Do I need to do something tonight? I cancelled our park passes. Thanks!


----------



## Bjkandma

If you have an active annual add and another ticket, you need to go to Guest Services before entering the park and have your tickets prioritized.  My daughter has to do this also.  It is not automatic.


----------



## subtchr

Bjkandma said:


> If you have an active annual add and another ticket, you need to go to Guest Services before entering the park and have your tickets prioritized.  My daughter has to do this also.  It is not automatic.



So if I didn’t have them prioritize, it would use the ticket upon park entry instead of the active AP? Any idea why?


----------



## Robo

subtchr said:


> I now have a 4-day ticket in my account, which I plan to use the value of toward my next renewal. (Originally purchased for my husband to use on our trip next month, but with the new purchasing window for salute tickets, I was able to purchase him one of those to use instead).
> 
> Since my AP is already active and has been used, I don't need to do anything to prioritize it over the ticket in my account, right? It will be automatic?


If the 4-day ticket you have is DATE-BASED (and NOT dated for use on the day(s) you are entering a park) your AP will automatically be used as the AP will be your only "valid" ticket for the date(s) in question.

But, if the 4-day ticket you have IS dated for use on the day(s) you are entering a park...
You will need to have your AP's priority set up so that the AP will be used, and not the stand-alone ticket.



subtchr said:


> So if I didn’t have them prioritize, it would use the ticket upon park entry instead of the active AP? Any idea why?



If both the AP -and- the stand-alone ticket are valid on your entry date(s,) it would be a toss-up as to which ticket might get used (unless you have the priority set before park entry.)

That is the entire reason for having a ticket "priority" system.


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> We will not be using our date based tickets tomorrow. Do I need to do something tonight? I cancelled our park passes. Thanks!


If you don't use a "dated" ticket on the assigned dates (you don't go into a park,) you don't need to "do anything" at that time.

Your unused ticket's value can be applied in the future when you do know that you will actually be going to a WDW park.


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> If you don't use a "dated" ticket on the assigned dates (you don't go into a park,) you don't need to "do anything" at that time.
> 
> Your unused ticket's value can be applied in the future when you do know that you will actually be going to a WDW park.


Thanks. Can re-assign them or are they forever linked to that person?


----------



## subtchr

Robo said:


> If the 4-day ticket you have is DATE-BASED (and NOT dated for use on the day(s) you are entering a park) your AP will automatically be used as the AP will be your only "valid" ticket for the date(s) in question.
> 
> But, if the 4-day ticket you have IS dated for use on the day(s) you are entering a park...
> You will need to have your AP's priority set up so that the AP will be used, and not the stand-alone ticket.
> 
> If both the AP -and- the stand-alone ticket are valid on your entry date(s,) it would be a toss-up as to which ticket might get used (unless you have the priority set before park entry.)
> 
> That is the entire reason for having a ticket "priority" system.



Got it, thanks for the detailed explanation. I was thinking that since there would be no reason to use a ticket rather than an active/valid platinum pass for entry, the system would automatically use the pass. But it seems I was giving the “system” too much credit...

The ticket I have can be used any date until 12/31/30 (MYW from Shades of Green).

So to avoid the situation, I created a dummy profile and reassigned it there, to be reassigned back to myself before renewing this summer.

Thanks again!


----------



## Robo

subtchr said:


> to avoid the situation, I created a dummy profile and reassigned it there, to be reassigned back to myself before renewing this summer.
> 
> Thanks again!


Good plan.
You're welcome!


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> Thanks. Can re-assign them or are they forever linked to that person?


Generally, an unused ticket can be reassigned.


----------



## babesboo99

I book on Jan 6th for our trip in December.   my question is if I buy the tickets in the spring/ summer and if I don't put them on MDE and we decide to cancel because things haven't gotten better can I save them or exchange for newer dates or just plain get a refund?


----------



## lanejudy

That depends... from where to you plan to purchase the tickets?  WDW package (resort+tickets) is refundable until the PIF date (generally 30 days prior to arrival).  Tickets purchased separately direct from WDW are generally not refundable.  From an authorized reseller you'll need to check their return/refund policy; some will refund minus a "restocking" fee if it's within X days of purchasing.  If the tickets are not refundable, as long as they remain unused you can always use the value towards new tickets for another trip.  Note that you cannot reserve park reservations without the tickets linked to your MDE.


----------



## babesboo99

lanejudy said:


> That depends... from where to you plan to purchase the tickets?  WDW package (resort+tickets) is refundable until the PIF date (generally 30 days prior to arrival).  Tickets purchased separately direct from WDW are generally not refundable.  From an authorized reseller you'll need to check their return/refund policy; some will refund minus a "restocking" fee if it's within X days of purchasing.  If the tickets are not refundable, as long as they remain unused you can always use the value towards new tickets for another trip.  Note that you cannot reserve park reservations without the tickets linked to your MDE.



We are DVC and we plan on buying directly from Disney this time just in case we have to cancel


----------



## lanejudy

babesboo99 said:


> We are DVC and we plan on buying directly from Disney this time just in case we have to cancel


If you cancel you can certainly ask for a refund - a few folks have been successful.  However generally tickets are non-refundable, but you can retain the value towards a future ticket.


----------



## Robo

babesboo99 said:


> We are DVC and we plan on buying directly from Disney this time just in case we have to cancel


To restate: Unless you buy the tickets as PART of your room reservation, you will not generally be able to get a refund if you decide not to make the trip.


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> Generally, an unused ticket can be reassigned.


OK - so my two child date based tickets for 12/29 went unused.  I was playing around with the system and re-assigned ONE of the child ones to myself.  It then changed to "non-transferrable."  At this point, I don't see either ticket in the system.  I'm assuming I will have to call once I decide when to use them next?  I was hoping they'd be in the system so if a park opened up today, I could book on a whim (not happening at this point).


----------



## lanejudy

JJ2017 said:


> OK - so my two child date based tickets for 12/29 went unused.  I was playing around with the system and re-assigned ONE of the child ones to myself.  It then changed to "non-transferrable."  At this point, I don't see either ticket in the system.  I'm assuming I will have to call once I decide when to use them next?  I was hoping they'd be in the system so if a park opened up today, I could book on a whim (not happening at this point).


Often once the expiration date passes, the ticket “disappears” from your view but WDW can still see it.  Yes, you will need to call to use the credit at this point.


----------



## MamaBelle4

Has anyone had any luck getting their tickets refunded if purchased directly from Disney during this pandemic? My in-laws were originally coming but have decided not to. They'd like their money back as they don't know when they'll come again. The rest of us are still going, but we already have our tickets because I bought them all at once, so I can't transfer them.


----------



## MamaBelle4

MamaBelle4 said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting their tickets refunded if purchased directly from Disney during this pandemic? My in-laws were originally coming but have decided not to. They'd like their money back as they don't know when they'll come again. The rest of us are still going, but we already have our tickets because I bought them all at once, so I can't transfer them.


I called and was able to get them refunded since we purchased the tickets precovid.


----------



## Erica Ladd

MamaBelle4 said:


> I called and was able to get them refunded since we purchased the tickets precovid.



I need to try this. Did you call recently??


----------



## MamaBelle4

Erica Ladd said:


> I need to try this. Did you call recently??


Just today. It really seemed to matter to them that the tickets were purchased pre-covid for a covid-era trip. So I'd say if you purchased your tickets April or later, you may have different results.


----------



## MamaBelle4

MamaBelle4 said:


> Just today. It really seemed to matter to them that the tickets were purchased pre-covid for a covid-era trip. So I'd say if you purchased your tickets April or later, you may have different results.


Also, the first person I spoke with was going to refund them to our gift card in 4-6 weeks, but I accidentally gave them the wrong gift card number. So I called back to correct that and mentioned that we are leaving in 3 weeks to go to Disney and the second CM refunded our (correct) gift card instantly.


----------



## nick at nite

We leave tomorrow for orlando. I wanna make a park reservation for magic kingdom tonite for thursday. How do I go about getting my admission cards since mailing them is too late? Do i just go to guest relations and show them an email or something?


----------



## starry_solo

Did you purchase tickets through My Disney Experience?  If so, you can make park reservations now.

You can visit a ticket booth to get a physical card when you get to the parks.


----------



## disneygirlsng

nick at nite said:


> We leave tomorrow for orlando. I wanna make a park reservation for magic kingdom tonite for thursday. How do I go about getting my admission cards since mailing them is too late? Do i just go to guest relations and show them an email or something?


You can even just walk right up to the entry gates with an email or print out showing your tickets. They will then give you a card.


----------



## nick at nite

Thanks so much. I did purchase and make reservations through the app. So I'll just go to the ticket booth to get my physical cards.


----------



## MMSM

MamaBelle4 said:


> Just today. It really seemed to matter to them that the tickets were purchased pre-covid for a covid-era trip. So I'd say if you purchased your tickets April or later, you may have different results.


I bought tickets pre-COVID and thought you couldn’t get refund unless it was w a room package.  Was yours part of a package?


----------



## MamaBelle4

MMSM said:


> I bought tickets pre-COVID and thought you couldn’t get refund unless it was w a room package.  Was yours part of a package?


No, we are DVC so we buy our tickets separately.


----------



## SarahC97

I'm going with a friend next Friday and have one-day tickets. The language in MDE where my tickets are seems to suggest that if I want to change my ticket to a parkhopper that I have to do that the day before I plan to visit at the latest. Am I interpreting that right or can I upgrade to a hopper from a regular ticket at guest services before I enter the park day of?


----------



## lanejudy

Historically, the Hopper could be added at the 2nd park when you wanted to first use that feature.  I don't know if the current 2021 hopping allows for that or if you must have the Hopper option added in advance.  I know you cannot take the park-to-park transportation without already having a Hopper ticket.


----------



## FoodieFriend

lanejudy said:


> Historically, the Hopper could be added at the 2nd park when you wanted to first use that feature.  I don't know if the current 2021 hopping allows for that or if you must have the Hopper option added in advance.  I know you cannot take the park-to-park transportation without already having a Hopper ticket.



I've watched a few vloggers talk about park hopping on 1/1/21 & if you are driving to your 2nd park, if you don't have park hopping on your ticket they wouldn't allow you to park. I've also heard the park-to-park buses were also checking if you had parking hopping on your ticket before letting you on the bus to go to another park (she reported park-to-park buses started arriving about 1:45pm, fyi). I don't know if things have changed since Day 1, but it does sound like if you plan to park hop, you would have to add it before you traveled to your 2nd park/add it when leaving your 1st park. Vloggers also emphasized you MUST enter your 1st park at which you have your park pass reservation before deciding to park hop. Even if you start your day at 3pm, you have to use a park pass reservation before you can park hop, but multi park hopping is allowed at/after 2pm.

I'm still unsure if park hopping will be worth it for our trip in March. I'm waiting to see if park hours are being extended. It was nice to see that they did extend hours in January, but still are reduced in March.


----------



## SarahC97

I have a 1 day ticket good for this Friday that I plan to use. I just booked a trip for July with 5-day hoppers. Do I need to worry about having the tickets prioritized before entering the park or will the 1 day ticket automatically be used because it's dated for Friday? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

SarahC97 said:


> I have a 1 day ticket good for this Friday that I plan to use. I just booked a trip for July with 5-day hoppers. Do I need to worry about having the tickets prioritized before entering the park or will the 1 day ticket automatically be used because it's dated for Friday? Thanks!


You are fine, as-is.


----------



## KirbyLouWho

I feel like I'm having a not-so-smart moment......isn't there a way to pay for an "upgrade" (for lack of a better term), to make a ticket have a longer shelf life? 
IE: We're supposed to be going in March. But I don't know how many days we'll actually be able to go to parks. I could in theory just get daily tickets as needed - our max would be 3 days. We're working on possibly also being able to go in the fall. 
Wasn't there a period of time where I could buy a ticket for specific dates, but then pay a flat fee for it to actually be good for a year (ish)? Did I imagine this? Would my best bet at this point be a) buying a la carte as I go,  or b) buying a 3 day, possibly not being able to use all the days, then using whatever cost hadn't been used to apply to a future ticket? My brain is really struggling today.


----------



## lanejudy

@KirbyLouWho  I believe you are thinking of the "Flexible" ticket option.  However, that only allowed you to start using the ticket anytime, once it was first used the ticket expired in 14 days.  An AP would allow use in March and again in the fall.  Unfortunately, neither of these are currently available.

When will you know how many park days you'll be doing?  Right now, park reservations are wide open for March.  If you might know in a couple of weeks, you could hold off buying tickets for a bit until your plans are more definite.  Just keep an eye on the availability calendar and if it starts to fill up you'll want to buy something so you don't get shut-out.

You can buy a 3-day ticket.  That would allow you to make park reservations for 3 days. You would have 5 calendar days to use those 3 daily entries, after that point the unused entries would be lost.
Another option is to buy three (3) 1-day tickets.  This will cost more, but will still allow you to make park reservations in advance.  Also, if you only end up going 1 or 2 days, you will still have the value of the unused ticket(s) for future use.
You could buy a 1-day ticket and then add on an extra day or 2 after arrival.  However, you could find yourself shut-out from park reservations, or your preferred park, for the extra day(s).


----------



## KirbyLouWho

@lanejudy THAT'S what I was thinking of! Thank you! It's possible I could know by the end of the month, but more likely I wouldn't know until I get there...I may go for the 3 One Day option....thanks again for helping jog my memory on that even if it doesn't actually end up being the right thing for my needs. Much appreciated!


----------



## Robo

KirbyLouWho said:


> isn't there a way to pay for an "upgrade" (for lack of a better term), to make a ticket have a longer shelf life?


Broadly, up to a point, but not past it's stated "expiration date" when you bought it.


----------



## JJ2017

Does linking a comp ticket in MDE result in a "card" showing up in Magic Bands and Cards?  My husband now has 5 cards listed in his account and I have no idea why.  I have linked/transferred a couple of comp tickets over the past couple of weeks.  Is this why?  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> 1. Does linking a comp ticket in MDE result in a "card" showing up in Magic Bands and Cards?  My husband now has 5 cards listed in his account and I have no idea why.
> I have linked/transferred a couple of comp tickets over the past couple of weeks.
> 2. Is this why?


1. Yes.
2. Sounds right. 
(However,  did you add FIVE of them?)


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Sounds right.
> (However,  did you add FIVE of them?)


I didn’t add five recently (maybe 2). Some might be older cards I never realized from other trips with comp tickets.


----------



## AmyE

I have an old Florida Resident AP voucher that I never activated. It is equivalent to a Silver Pass, but I am no longer a Florida resident and probably would never need an annual pass now. Any advice on what to do with it?


----------



## Robo

AmyE said:


> I have an old Florida Resident AP voucher that I never activated. It is equivalent to a Silver Pass, but I am no longer a Florida resident and probably would never need an annual pass now. Any advice on what to do with it?


You could sell it (or gift it) to another Florida resident.


----------



## Patrick N

My issue:  I have an unused 2 day hopper purchased a few years ago before date based tickets were introduced but after expiration dates began.  I couldn't use it at the time for some reason and it expired, but I was aware that the ticket would retain its value toward a new ticket later.  Well later is here now and I'm going down to Orlando at the end of February.  Many changes since then and a pandemic too!  

I have my room reservation, but I don't think I can link an expired ticket to my MDE account, so I won’t be able to make a park reservation. I'm under the impression that I can only exchange my ticket for a new one in person, and that's my question.

1) Can I do this exchange online or on the phone?

This is an issue due to the new requirement to have a park reservation for each day you want to go.  When I bought the original ticket, I didn't worry because I figured that I would just exchange it in person the next time I went to Disney, whenever that was.  But now, I can't really take the chance that park reservations will still be available when I get there. So I feel that I have to buy a new ticket now, and this will be an issue forever unless the pandemic is over and reservations are no longer necessary.

If it matters, it’s a hard plastic ticket.  I think I bought it from Undercover Tourist.


----------



## Robo

Patrick N said:


> My issue:  I have an unused 2 day hopper purchased a few years ago before date based tickets were introduced but after expiration dates began.  I couldn't use it at the time for some reason and it expired, but I was aware that the ticket would retain its value toward a new ticket later.  Well later is here now and I'm going down to Orlando at the end of February.  Many changes since then and a pandemic too!
> 
> I have my room reservation, but I don't think I can link an expired ticket to my MDE account, so I won’t be able to make a park reservation. I'm under the impression that I can only exchange my ticket for a new one in person, and that's my question.
> 
> 1) Can I do this exchange online or on the phone?
> 
> This is an issue due to the new requirement to have a park reservation for each day you want to go.  When I bought the original ticket, I didn't worry because I figured that I would just exchange it in person the next time I went to Disney, whenever that was.  But now, I can't really take the chance that park reservations will still be available when I get there. So I feel that I have to buy a new ticket now, and this will be an issue forever unless the pandemic is over and reservations are no longer necessary.
> 
> If it matters, it’s a hard plastic ticket.  I think I bought it from Undercover Tourist.


Have your ticket in-hand and call Disney.
Explain carefully and ask nicely.


----------



## NashvilleMama

I never get park hopper tickets and can't find the answer to this, exactly: We have 2- day park tickets (1 park, not PH) for later this month. 

On our second day, we may want to park hop over to Epcot mid-day. Are we able to: 
a) decide that mid-day and change our ticket - I think so, at guest services? 
b) only add them for that one day, or is it going to charge us for PH on both ticket days even though we didn't hop on the 1st day?


----------



## Robo

NashvilleMama said:


> I never get park hopper tickets and can't find the answer to this, exactly: We have 2- day park tickets (1 park, not PH) for later this month.
> 
> On our second day, we may want to park hop over to Epcot mid-day. Are we able to:
> a) decide that mid-day and change our ticket - I think so, at guest services?
> b) only add them for that one day, or is it going to charge us for PH on both ticket days even though we didn't hop on the 1st day?


a) We don't know that for sure, yet. At this point, it doesn't look good.
Also, the earliest time you can hop is at 2PM.
b) Park Hopping is "all or nothing" for the whole length of ticket (even if you have already used one or more of the "days.")


----------



## NashvilleMama

Robo said:


> a) We don't know that for sure, yet. At this point, it doesn't look good.
> Also, the earliest time you can hop is at 2PM.
> b) Park Hopping is "all or nothing" for the whole length of ticket (even if you have already used one or more of the "days.")


boo.  ok, thanks for the info.


----------



## revoxfire

Hey Robo, have they brought back AP purchasing? I had one before the refund


----------



## Robo

revoxfire said:


> Hey Robo, have they brought back AP purchasing? I had one before the refund


They are not selling new APs at this time.
Only renewals as old ones expire.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

NashvilleMama said:


> I never get park hopper tickets and can't find the answer to this, exactly: We have 2- day park tickets (1 park, not PH) for later this month.
> 
> On our second day, we may want to park hop over to Epcot mid-day. Are we able to:
> a) decide that mid-day and change our ticket - I think so, at guest services?
> b) only add them for that one day, or is it going to charge us for PH on both ticket days even though we didn't hop on the 1st day?



I assume these tickets were bought relatively recently. If they are very old tickets, they typically can't be modified.  I agree though that if they can be modified, it would be all or nothing.


----------



## cruisefortibet

I have unused tickets that Disney changed to expire 9/26/21 because of the closure during my travel dates. I see where it states that the "value" of my tickets can be used to purchase tickets at a later date, but could anyone tell me how they figure out the value of my tickets if I didn't purchase through Disney? Wasn't sure if they go by the exact amount I paid somehow, or if they use some other formula to determine the value...


----------



## Patrick N

They are supposed to value the ticket for the gate price in effect at the time your ticket was "minted".  That would probably be the price in effect when you bought it, but not necessarily I think.  You can find out past years gate prices by using the links in the first post on this thread.  That post has tons of useful information about topics like this.  It shouldn't matter where you bought the ticket, or how much you actually paid.


----------



## Robo

cruisefortibet said:


> I have unused tickets that Disney changed to expire 9/26/21 because of the closure during my travel dates. I see where it states that the "value" of my tickets can be used to purchase tickets at a later date, but could anyone tell me how they figure out the value of my tickets if I didn't purchase through Disney? Wasn't sure if they go by the exact amount I paid somehow, or if they use some other formula to determine the value...


They will be worth the amount Disney would have charged you a that time if you had ordered the tickets from Disney.


----------



## cruisefortibet

Robo said:


> They will be worth the amount Disney would have charged you a that time if you had ordered the tickets from Disney.



Thank you for clarifying that for me!


----------



## Disneygirl678

I'm looking at ticket prices for this week (last minute trip).  When I put in 2 day tickets, I get one price.  However, when I purchase a 1 day ticket for 2 days, it is cheaper (by about 50-100 dollars).   We are staying off-property.

Any ideas on why?  Is this something that we could do to get the cheaper rate?


----------



## glocon

Are the 2 day tickets hoppers maybe?


----------



## lanejudy

Disneygirl678 said:


> I'm looking at ticket prices for this week (last minute trip).  When I put in 2 day tickets, I get one price.  However, when I purchase a 1 day ticket for 2 days, it is cheaper (by about 50-100 dollars).   We are staying off-property.
> 
> Any ideas on why?  Is this something that we could do to get the cheaper rate?



Which specific dates?  Early this week rates are lower than later in the week.   A 2-day ticket with a start date on Mon 1/11 appears to be the lowest price, assuming your 2 days will be Mon, Tues, Wed or Thurs.  2 single-day entries will cost more.  If your days include Friday or into the weekend, you can play with the numbers.  Your ticket "start date" does _Not_ need to be your first day in the parks as long as the "use window" extends to your last day.  For example you can buy the lesser-priced 2-day ticket that starts on Mon even if you plan to use it on Wed and Thurs.

And as PP mentions, be sure the 2-day isn't a hopper.  Hopping adds a considerable amount to a 2-day ticket.


----------



## Callsdodisney

We will be at Disney for 3 days.  Right now our flight arrival is late enough that it doesn't seem worth the extra cost to go to a park on arrival day, so I'm looking at 2 day base tickets.  However_, _the flight we booked often gets moved earlier in the day, and if that happens, we may want to add a day.

I plan to for the use window to start on arrival day (Sunday), but book our two park days on Monday and Tuesday.  _IF_ the flight gets pushed earlier and we decide ahead of time we want to add a third day, will Disney sell us that extra day in advance?  What if we purchased tickets from Undercover Tourist?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Anyone  know the answer to these questions? If not I will make it to Disney Springs at some point and can ask guest services there.

I have a 2 day park hopper ticket from way back then that I've been saving.

I had wanted to eventually apply that ticket's cost to a Florida AP once I moved here. I have now moved here and cannot get APs.

Someone told me if I buy the 4 day FL resident ticket that the value of that ticket could later be applied (even if all used) to a FL resident AP once they start to sell those again. That doesn't sound true, anyone know?

Also, let's say I cave and buy the 4 day resident ticket (seems a waste when that could be 1/4 the cost of my eventual AP, which is why I'm holding out).  If I use 3 days of those tickets and APs begin to  be sold again, could I then use the cost of those 4 day tickets and the 2 day park hoppers I mentioned above to apply the cost towards an AP purchase? Or can you only put one set of tickets towards an upgrade ticket purchase (AP).


----------



## Robo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Anyone  know the answer to these questions? If not I will make it to Disney Springs at some point and can ask guest services there.
> 
> I have a 2 day park hopper ticket from way back then that I've been saving.
> 
> I had wanted to eventually apply that ticket's cost to a Florida AP once I moved here. I have now moved here and cannot get APs.
> 
> A. Someone told me if I buy the 4 day FL resident ticket that the value of that ticket could later be applied (even if all used) to a FL resident AP once they start to sell those again. That doesn't sound true, anyone know?
> 
> Also, let's say I cave and buy the 4 day resident ticket (seems a waste when that could be 1/4 the cost of my eventual AP, which is why I'm holding out).
> B. If I use 3 days of those tickets and APs begin to  be sold again, could I then use the cost of those 4 day tickets
> C. *and* the 2 day park hoppers I mentioned above to apply the cost towards an AP purchase?
> D. Or can you only put one set of tickets towards an upgrade ticket purchase (AP).


A. Unlikely. It could depend on the timing and/or any new (unknown) rules that may come about.
B. Yes. But...
C. No.
D. Correct.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Robo said:


> A. Unlikely. It could depend on the timing and/or any new (unknown) rules that may come about.
> B. Yes. But...
> C. No.
> D. Correct.



Thanks for the quick reply.

Though not exactly the answer I wanted to hear. Unless I just feel like blowing $400 for 4 day tickets for the two of us, no parks for us until they open up APs again.

It's hard to justify spending that $400+ when I have no idea if/when resident APs will be sold again. If I spend $400+on 4 day tickets and they start to sell APs again in a month....that money would have been better spent on 1/4 the price of the AP.

Sigh.


----------



## disneygrandma

Are the tickets purchased direct from Disney refundable?  I know the value will stay with them for a later date, but what if our friend ends up not going, and wants a refund?  If they are refundable, does it matter what type of a ticket it is?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Robo

disneygrandma said:


> 1. Are the tickets purchased direct from Disney refundable?
> 2. I know the value will stay with them for a later date,
> 3. but what if our friend ends up not going, and wants a refund?


1. In general, no.
2. Yup.
3. Sorry, but no.
If you buy your tickets as part of a WDW Resort "Package" (Room and Tickets,)
you can get a refund on everything within a specific time before your trip's booking.


----------



## disneygrandma

Thanks for your response


----------



## Patrick N

Robo said:


> Have your ticket in-hand and call Disney.
> Explain carefully and ask nicely.



It worked!
Thank you for suggesting it.  I may have to ask for things nicely more often!!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I have a ten day base ticket. I was hoping to turn that into an AP. Can I use the value toward an AP, like the Florida residents, once AP sales resume? I am not a Florida resident and have two trips planned for 2021. Thanks.


----------



## lanejudy

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I have a ten day base ticket. I was hoping to turn that into an AP. Can I use the value toward an AP, like the Florida residents, once AP sales resume? I am not a Florida resident and have two trips planned for 2021. Thanks.


The best you can do is ask.  I’ve read a couple of folks mention that a note was put on their account, but whether that will in fact be honored later for an upgrade to AP remains to be seen.  I would have a back-up plan in case APs are not yet available at the time of your second trip - or maybe more importantly, at the point you need a ticket in your account to make park reservations for that next trip.


----------



## Poohbug

I have ticket questions that I hope can be answered here.

1.  I have one day tickets issued to my kids (2009) that were never used.  Will they still be able to use them this year?  They are now adults.
2.  I have two commemorative tickets that were never used.(25th anniversary)  Will I have problems using them this year.?

Will I have to pay the difference to make up for the current prices?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Robo

Poohbug said:


> I have ticket questions that I hope can be answered here.
> 
> 1.  I have one day tickets issued to my kids (2009) that were never used.  Will they still be able to use them this year?  They are now adults.
> 2.  I have two commemorative tickets that were never used.(25th anniversary)  Will I have problems using them this year.?
> 
> 3. Will I have to pay the difference to make up for the current prices?
> 
> Thanks for any info.


1. Yes, but they will need to upgrade to current adult tickets. (Pay the difference from the price of child tickets then, to adult tickets now.)

2. I don't know what kind of tickets these are, 
but in general, valid tickets from past years work, as-is, now.

3. For #1, yes. For #2, no. (But, they cannot be upgraded or altered.)


----------



## jennab

Hi, hoping someone can help answer my question!  My son has a FL resident AP that expires in Feb (his dad lives in FL and got him one when they went on a trip).  We want to renew the pass and pay with a gift card, but I am not finding that as an option in MDE.  I called and the CM said I could do it on website, but there are no renewal options on the website, only MDE (unless I'm looking in the wrong spot).  MDE only gives me option for credit card.  CM said I could call in and they could take a gift card over phone.  I don't want to go buy the gift card if that's not really any option.  Anyone been able to renew a FL resident pass with a gift card online or via phone?  We are not able to go in person before it expires.


----------



## Robo

jennab said:


> CM said I could call in and they could take a gift card over phone.


This.


----------



## jennab

Robo said:


> This.



Even for FL resident AP renewal?  I know when he got the pass to begin with he had to give residency info, so wasn't sure if that is why it wouldn't let me pay with a gift card.


----------



## Robo

jennab said:


> We are not able to go in person before it expires.


As further info, you have up to 30 days after an AP expires to renew it.


----------



## Robo

jennab said:


> Even for FL resident AP renewal?  I know when he got the pass to begin with he had to give residency info, so wasn't sure if that is why it wouldn't let me pay with a gift card.


AP holders (FL residents and others) frequently renew _not_ in-person by using the phone.
Why not call in and ask if it's possible for him to renew over the phone (just to reassure yourself that it is possible.)
THEN, I can tell you, for sure, that phone CMs CAN take gift cards as payment for lots of ticket transactions.


----------



## jennab

Robo said:


> AP holders (FL residents and others) frequently renew _not_ in-person by using the phone.
> Why not call in and ask if it's possible for him to renew over the phone (just to reassure yourself that it is possible.)
> THEN, I can tell you, for sute that phone CMs CAN take gift cards as payment.



Thanks!  I did call and ask CM if we could renew via phone and pay with gift card.  She said yes, but as we all know, not all phone CMs give the correct info so I figured I'd double check it here before buying the gift card


----------



## JJ2017

Just spent over an hour on hold while a CM needed to get help from her supervisor. I had to hang up. Any recommendation for better time of day to call? I called at 5 pm EST.


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> Just spent over an hour on hold while a CM needed to get help from her supervisor. I had to hang up. Any recommendation for better time of day to call? I called at 5 pm EST.


Luck of the draw.


----------



## SL6827

Ok, planning to head down at the end of the month for me and my daughter to do the FOA at Epcot. So I purchased 2 one day tickets for just that.  Date of use, 1/28, total cost was like $244.96.  She is now begging me to go to Hollywood Studios too.  I just don't know.  I would either have to buy 2 more one day tickets or see about adding another day to the one I already have.  

But I don't think there would be much difference in total price with two more one day tickets for use on the 29th, running $274.78.  Am I correct on this?  Or would they let me add another day to them and put down the first possible days use as the 26th instead of the 28th, thus lowering the price by about $30.


----------



## lanejudy

There may be a slight savings with a 2-day ticket vs separate 1-day tickets.  You should be able to add another day to your current tickets - try through MDE or you can call.  The 2-day ticket has a 4-day use window so if a start date of 1/26 still covers both days you’ll be at the parks, that’s a decent savings.


----------



## SL6827

lanejudy said:


> There may be a slight savings with a 2-day ticket vs separate 1-day tickets.  You should be able to add another day to your current tickets - try through MDE or you can call.  The 2-day ticket has a 4-day use window so if a start date of 1/26 still covers both days you’ll be at the parks, that’s a decent savings.





lanejudy said:


> There may be a slight savings with a 2-day ticket vs separate 1-day tickets.  You should be able to add another day to your current tickets - try through MDE or you can call.  The 2-day ticket has a 4-day use window so if a start date of 1/26 still covers both days you’ll be at the parks, that’s a decent savings.


Yes, it works.  Last night it wouldn't do it, but today it will.  I guess it was just Disney's IT.  Imagine that, lol.


----------



## DurangoJim

I’ve had an AP for as long as I can remember so I’m not familiar with how things work with a single day ticket. I have a friend who wants to take his family of 3 to DHS for one day specifically to ride RoTR. What were both confused about is that the ticket states he can only use it for the day that it is designated at time of purchase. If he doesn’t get a boarding pass at 7am for the day they’re planning on going. Is there a way for him to transfer the ticket to another day so they have another chance or can he apply the value to a new ticket? If so, what is that process?
Thanks!


----------



## Robo

DurangoJim said:


> 1. the ticket states he can only use it for the day that it is designated at time of purchase.
> If he doesn’t get a boarding pass at 7am for the day they’re planning on going...
> 2. Is there a way for him to transfer the ticket to another day so they have another chance
> 3. or can he apply the value to a new ticket?
> 4.  so, what is that process?
> Thanks!


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.
4. Call (or show up at a ticket booth or Guest Relations) and apply the value of the unused ticket for another one (of any length.)


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Just popping in here to post my experience today. (YMMV btw  )
I called in to change an expiring ticket ( on hold for over 2 hours  ️) and I asked the woman, who was the BEST I've ever dealt with, if I could apply 5 day PHs I bought for the 50th to make park reservations, to my AP renewals in August. She applied my PHs, and I paid difference, for AP renewal certificates. I had no idea that was even an option, but she kept repeating that if I wanted to do the same for my son (decided he doesnt need an AP after his expires) to just call in and they could apply his 5 day ticket to his renewal as well.
Again, *YMMV*, but I hadn't read that on here, or I missed it  so thought I'd pass it on just incase.


----------



## PopGirl26

Has anyone attempted to bridge a buy 3/get 2 ticket to an AP or AP renewal yet?  Just curious!  (I know, very few people can even buy APs right now.)


----------



## SL6827

Well I have no desire to even visit Star Wars land on our added HS day, so trying to get onto one of those rides will be not even a consideration.  But if something were to happen, (cause we just don't know now days) and we couldn't go, I would have a "credit" of what I paid for the tickets to place on future tickets, right?


----------



## Robo

SL6827 said:


> Well I have no desire to even visit Star Wars land on our added HS day, so trying to get onto one of those rides will be not even a consideration.  But if something were to happen, (cause we just don't know now days) and we couldn't go, I would have a "credit" of what I paid for the tickets to place on future tickets, right?


If you *do not us*e any of the "days" (no park entrances at all) on your MULTI-DAY tickets, then yes.

But, if you *do* *use* one or more of your "days" on your MULTI-DAY tickets, any remaining unused days would expire within a week, or so.

OTOH, if you buy (say) two ONE-DAY tickets and you only use one of them, the remaining unused ticket can have it's use-date changed or (if it's past it's final expiration date) you can then use its original value toward purchase of another ticket sometime in the future.


----------



## SL6827

Robo said:


> If you *do not us*e any of the "days" (no park entrances at all) on your MULTI-DAY tickets, then yes.
> 
> But, if you *do* *use* one or more of your "days" on your MULTI-DAY tickets, any remaining unused days would expire within a week, or so.
> 
> OTOH, if you buy (say) two ONE-DAY tickets and you only use one of them, the remaining unused ticket can have it's use-date changed or (if it's past it's final expiration date) you can then use its original value toward purchase of another ticket sometime in the future.


Ya, it is now a 2-day ticket, which saved me some money.  And I would never use just one day on it unless we had a major emergency at home and couldn't stay or such.  But with every thing going on in the world now, I know we may have to cancel at the last minute but I will get the amount I paid back towards future tickets.


----------



## Kazi7

SL6827 said:


> Yes, it works.  Last night it wouldn't do it, but today it will.  I guess it was just Disney's IT.  Imagine that, lol.


How are you adding a day to your tickets on MDE?  I don't see any way to do it, although I've seen others say that they did it also.  I have a 2 day/1 park ticket leftover from a canceled April trip, but I want it to be a 3 day ticket for a February trip.  I already made 2 days of park reservations with it, but I'd like to add the third day before we get there if possible (without waiting on hold for hours).


----------



## Jproc1

So it looks like as an annual pass holder im allowed to renew and was able to use the DVC discount for it.  Something in the area of $830. If I am correct.

Glad I held an annual as it would be much harder for us to go having to piecemeal park tickets for our trips.

How do you think this will effect things I wonder.


----------



## yulilin3

Jproc1 said:


> So it looks like as an annual pass holder im allowed to renew and was able to use the DVC discount for it.  Something in the area of $830. If I am correct.
> 
> Glad I held an annual as it would be much harder for us to go having to piecemeal park tickets for our trips.
> 
> How do you think this will effect things I wonder.


This isn't a new policy so i merged you to the ticket super thread to avoid confusion


----------



## babesboo99

We have a dvc reservation for December BUT if things are not better by then (we are hoping big its somewhat normal) I was wondering if we buy our tickets directly through Disney can we get a fefund or newer ticket if we already put them in our MDE ? We want to make our park reservations BUT are afraid to buy and put on MDE early.


----------



## lanejudy

babesboo99 said:


> We have a dvc reservation for December BUT if things are not better by then (we are hoping big its somewhat normal) I was wondering if we buy our tickets directly through Disney can we get a fefund or newer ticket if we already put them in our MDE ? We want to make our park reservations BUT are afraid to buy and put on MDE early.


Tickets bought directly from WDW are not usually refundable.  You can always ask.  But the value of unused expired tickets can be put towards new tickets so that expense is not lost.


----------



## iujen94

My DH has a 3-day park ticket for February 2021. We’ve cancelled that trip, and he won’t be going until 2022. I know that he can apply the value of his ticket towards a new ticket, whenever his next trip happens, but do I need to do anything now, before his ticket expires?  Will it still show up in MDE once it’s expired?  Thanks!


----------



## julesann

WDW newbie here.  I am wondering about getting tickets for my May trip:
1-once I have your tickets in your MDE how far ahead can I make park reservations?
2-can I make reservations for all 5 days of my trip?
2-if I purchase refundable tickets, are they considered used once I put them in my MDE and make my reservations or not until I actually use them.  
Thank  you!!


----------



## lanejudy

julesann said:


> 1-once I have your tickets in your MDE how far ahead can I make park reservations?
> 2-can I make reservations for all 5 days of my trip?
> 2-if I purchase refundable tickets, are they considered used once I put them in my MDE and make my reservations or not until I actually use them.


1- currently park reservations can be made through 1/14/22
2- yes, with regular tickets (not with APs)
3- Disney does not consider them used; check with the authorized reseller for their specific refund rules if you link to MDE


----------



## lanejudy

iujen94 said:


> do I need to do anything now, before his ticket expires? Will it still show up in MDE once it’s expired?


You do not _need_ to do anything now, but yes the ticket is likely to disappear from your view after expiration.  You can still use the credit but would need to call.  You _could_ push out the date but be aware of pricing as you’d need to pay any difference for the new dates.  There will be no refund if his actual new dates cost less.


----------



## julesann

lanejudy said:


> 1- currently park reservations can be made through 1/14/22
> 2- yes, with regular tickets (not with APs)
> 3- Disney does not consider them used; check with the authorized reseller for their specific refund rules if you link to MDE



Thank you so much for all of this--it is very helpful.  I am checking with the reseller about this.


----------



## julesann

I found out I can order physical tickets and they are refundable for 90 days even if I scan them into MDE and make park reservations.  

I am going mid May.  If I wait another month to get them, what is the general wisdom (given these uncertain times) that park reservations will run out in mid February for May?  And does one park run out more quickly than others? HS/MK?


----------



## RoseGold

Can you buy back to back Florida Resident Discover Disney tickets?  I don't see anything about a limit or can only buy one or anything.


----------



## Robo

julesann said:


> 1. I found out I can order physical tickets and they are refundable for 90 days even if I scan them into MDE and make park reservations.
> 
> I am going mid May.  If I wait another month to get them,
> 2. what is the general wisdom (given these uncertain times) that park reservations will run out in mid February for May?
> 3. And does one park run out more quickly than others? HS/MK?



1. From where did you find this out?
From whom are you buying the tickets?
2. Unlikely reservations will "run out."
3. Expect HS to be the most desired.


----------



## julesann

Robo said:


> 1. From where did you find this out?
> From whom are you buying the tickets?
> 2. Unlikely reservations will "run out."
> 3. Expect HS to be the most desired.



I found out by talking to the agent at Undercover Tourist.  I read about it from PP somewhere on Disboards.  It is only available if you order paper tickets.  And thank you for the information!!


----------



## studiojmm

I had been planning to allow a gap after our Sept 2020 trip and purchase new passes for late 2021 or early 2022. Well, yeah.

Our passes now expire in February and I don't think we are going to manage a trip before then and have no idea when we will go. We went a bunch as passholders in the 6 months we held them pre-pandemic and buying tickets and losing the passholder hotel discounts will be a deterrent to visiting.

If we renew one or both passes, I assume the new pass just starts the day after the expiring one. There's no gap option . . . .  correct?


----------



## Pinnochio

correct.


----------



## HuskieJohn

lanejudy said:


> Tickets bought directly from WDW are not usually refundable.  You can always ask.  *But the value of unused expired tickets can be put towards new tickets so that expense is not lost.*



Will this credit be per ticket or a grand total in each MDX account?
Our party of 8 has 3 separate accounts of 3/4/1.  With us attending several years after how these tickets were planned to be used, we will likely add a guest and shorten our days.  I however am not sure if we can do this if they calculate it by the separate accounts.


----------



## Robo

[/QUOTE]


HuskieJohn said:


> Will this credit be per ticket or a grand total in each MDX account?
> Our party of 8 has 3 separate accounts of 3/4/1.  With us attending several years after how these tickets were planned to be used, we will likely add a guest and shorten our days.  I however am not sure if we can do this if they calculate it by the separate accounts.


Number of accounts won’t figure in.
But, the application of old-to-new ticket “upgrades” will very likely be one-ticket-to-one-ticket.


----------



## HuskieJohn

If that is the case it may not work how I was hoping to do it but maybe asking WDW nicely when the time comes may get us what we want.


----------



## Sara1Babe

We had big plans last year and because of that I had a set of 5day (for a cnx Mar 2020) trip and a set of 3 day (quick October 2020 trip)  tickets in MDE. They were base tickets but w/out a specific start date. On our Oct trip DH, DD and I used our MagicBands &DS used the hard ticket for our 3 park days.

Now that I am gearing up for our postponed Mar 2020 trip I see that the 5 day tickets were used back in Oct not the 3 day tickets for the 3of us that used MBs.

I plan on calling Disney when I have access to the hard tickets and maybe un-scramble this mess: whether we’re gifted our 2 days back (unlikely) or I pay to add 2 days to our existing tickets.

has something similar happened to anyone else?


----------



## lanejudy

@Sara1Babe  Both a MagicBand or a hard-ticket access the same ticket information in your MDE account.  To avoid a similar problem in the future, you should stop at a ticket window or Guest Relations to have the tickets "prioritized" to use the correct one.  And be sure to check your MDE after entering to make sure it was done correctly.  It's always easier to get resolved immediately rather than noticing the error a few months later.  Good luck getting it resolved!


----------



## Robo

Sara1Babe said:


> I plan on calling Disney when I have access to the hard tickets and maybe un-scramble this mess: whether we’re gifted our 2 days back (unlikely) or I pay to add 2 days to our existing tickets.


They should be able (and willing) to restore your mistakenly-used "days" at no charge.
This kind of mistake is far-too-common (and of Disney's own making, due to imprecise ticket use application) so they know how to deal with it.


----------



## keishashadow

https://apple.news/AyTKUVwNBR7uroZhQnjgBigHope it doesn’t apply to renewals


----------



## Robo

keishashadow said:


> https://apple.news/AyTKUVwNBR7uroZhQnjgBigHope it doesn’t apply to renewals


Don't sweat this info.
It has been filtered through multiple sourcing, some less-than-accurate.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo - TU, phew was just able to renew two of the passes.  DVC CM said they were swamped today by people calling for for renewals.  Up to this point had been for the buy 4, get 2 day free tix.  

Said neither they or WDW direct, couldn’t sale an AP for the 3rd even though it was unused/refunded.  Others report differently here.  Will try one more time before I buy the 4 day +2 free tix thru DVC.

CM was unable to answer my questions re the promo tix, said i had to talk to ticketing directly.

Concerns that  my adult DS & GD might not be able to travel with us.  Hate to loss over $1,100 on that, worst case. Was hoping the unused tix would still hold their value toward a future tix purchase.  

In that case, also wondered if they could be reassigned in that ...possibly to the Mr & me, to be partially used towards future AP renewals at the gate

This new ground is so confusing to me, ugh.


----------



## Robo

keishashadow said:


> wondered if they could be reassigned in that ...possibly to the Mr & me, to be partially used towards future AP renewals at the gate


In general, never-used tickets can be reassigned.


----------



## Flamingeaux

It is suggested earlier that *"I suggest that if you want to use the value of a new, unused WDW ticket to help pay for an AP renewal that you go to a full service Guest Relations (the Welcome Center at Disney Springs would be a good choice.)"* What do you do if you aren't going to be at WDW during your renewal window?? Can you do this over the phone?


----------



## Robo

Flamingeaux said:


> What do you do if you aren't going to be at WDW during your renewal window?? Can you do this over the phone?


Call and ask.


----------



## katied

We have a trip planned for August.  My husband and I both have 4 days left on old, no-expiration park hoppers.  My kids only have 3 days left on theirs (they spent a day in the park last trip with friends while we took a day to relax).  We're going with friends who will also have 4 day tickets... so, we are planning on 4 days in the park (hopefully hopping). So, my question is this.

I can use the kids 3 days left (and, while I call them kids, then are 10+, so adults at Disney), and then add 1 day with a 1 day hopper - for the crazy price of $180 or something each

<or> 

I can save the kids 3 day tickets for another ticket and buy them both new 4 day tickets, for about $500 each... (or, about $125 per day cost).

We are DVC members, so we'd be back again to use up the tickets... but I guess I'm stuck on spending $360 vs $1,000 (and, since I have not bought Disney tickets for 10 years, I think I'm in sticker shock (we stocked up on the 10 day no-expiration tickets back in 2012 - before they stopped selling them, but apparently we did should have bought one more set for each family member).

Anyway, open to thoughts since I need to figure this out to make park reservations for our trip.


----------



## Robo

katied said:


> We have a trip planned for August.  My husband and I both have 4 days left on old, no-expiration park hoppers.  My kids only have 3 days left on theirs (they spent a day in the park last trip with friends while we took a day to relax).  We're going with friends who will also have 4 day tickets... so, we are planning on 4 days in the park (hopefully hopping). So, my question is this.
> 
> I can use the kids 3 days left (and, while I call them kids, then are 10+, so adults at Disney), and then add 1 day with a 1 day hopper - for the crazy price of $180 or something each
> 
> <or>
> 
> I can save the kids 3 day tickets for another ticket and buy them both new 4 day tickets, for about $500 each... (or, about $125 per day cost).
> 
> We are DVC members, so we'd be back again to use up the tickets... but I guess I'm stuck on spending $360 vs $1,000 (and, since I have not bought Disney tickets for 10 years, I think I'm in sticker shock (we stocked up on the 10 day no-expiration tickets back in 2012 - before they stopped selling them, but apparently we did should have bought one more set for each family member).
> 
> Anyway, open to thoughts since I need to figure this out to make park reservations for our trip.


Option 2.
The value of the older tickets will only grow, over time.


----------



## dioxide45

Why do you need to add the hopper? Are you going to hop every day? If not, just buy a non hopper and use that ticket for a day you won't be hopping.


----------



## seashoreCM

I would save the old tickets for the future and buy brand new tickets for the whole vacation. The rough rule of thumb is to not use old tickets for a vacation exceeding 3 days unless you have enough old tickets that you don't need to buy new tickets.



> We are DVC members, so we'd be back again to use up the tickets..


A very important piece of information to help make a decision with,

*****

How much value will you derive (squeeze out, if you prefer) from a ticket during a given vacation?

If a new 4 day ticket costs $500. and a new one day ticket costs $180. then using up the leftover 3 day and buying a new one day to finish the vacation you derive the difference, $320., from the old ticket.

Whereas if you save the old ticket for a future vacation of exactly 3 days at a time new 3 day tickets cost $450. then you will have derived $450. from the old ticket at the end of that future vacation.

Now there could be extenuating circumstances limiting your options, like not enough saved up to buy new tickets now.

You can put/keep the old tickets in My Disney Experience to make fastpass reservations with when the time comes. But with more than one ticket in the MDE account you will need to be vigilant and proactively prioritize (at a Guest Relations or resort concierge desk) which ticket is to be used on any given day.


----------



## katied

Thanks!  We need to hopper because we're planning VIP tours for two of the days at least, and then the other two days we'll split between parks to go on our own for the things we didn't do with the guides/make sure we get all the shows we want, meals, etc.

So - I think the best plan is buy the kids new tickets, save these, and then on our next trip, we'll already have the kids tickets set.  Next time, it will be a shorter trip anyway... we normally go just for 5 days - split 3 days at Disney, 2 and Universal... This time we promised the kids a longer trip since they missed everything due to COVID...  So, I agree, it makes sense to save my non-expiration for times when I'm just using 1, 2 or 3 days vs. using them up on a longer trip (now, I'm thinking of even saving my husband's and mine to use up over time on shorter trips, based on cost per day, etc).  

Thanks!!!


----------



## hsl825

Our annual passes expired in April 2020.  We received a credit for our un-used portion of the pass as we didn't want to extend at the time.  Well...now we are planning a trip for March 2021.  I talked to the AP cast members on the phone, who told me that although they are NOT selling new annual passes at the time, they are selling new AP to those who had previously canceled or had their APs expire after March 16, 2020. The new passes are not available online and the sales are being done on a “case by case” basis.  They filled out a form for me and said that someone would be calling back to discuss our options.  After a couple of days, worried that the first cast member was misinformed, I talked to another cast member that said to hold tight.  It's now been 7 days and we haven't had a call. 

Long story short - has anyone had success with this?  Worried that park reservations will fill for the week that we are going (Spring Break)!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## pixiedust2u

So we bit the bullet and booked a trip for June. Not sure we will go, but couldn't pass up the discounts. And let me be honest the Disney marketing "There's a Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow" commercials really did me in.  We are considering surprising our kids for their birthdays.

So it was a relief that I had until 6/3 to cancel resort at no penalty. But as far as I can tell you need park tickets to make park reservations. But park tickets are non refundable correct? I'm concerned if we don't decide by May if we want to definitely go, is there a chance we won't get into the park? 

This would be a short trip T- Sunday, with probably 2 days at MK and maybe a day at Epcot if new attractions are open, if not maybe a day at HS. Our park days would likely be W, Th & Saturday. Can someone confirm that I can't make park reservations until I have tickets, and that tickets are still non refundable? Also thoughts on whether you think I risk there being no park reservations left by May for a June trip!

Thanks


----------



## CarolynFH

hsl825 said:


> Our annual passes expired in April 2020.  We received a credit for our un-used portion of the pass as we didn't want to extend at the time.  Well...now we are planning a trip for March 2021.  I talked to the AP cast members on the phone, who told me that although they are NOT selling new annual passes at the time, they are selling new AP to those who had previously canceled or had their APs expire after March 16, 2020. The new passes are not available online and the sales are being done on a “case by case” basis.  They filled out a form for me and said that someone would be calling back to discuss our options.  After a couple of days, worried that the first cast member was misinformed, I talked to another cast member that said to hold tight.  It's now been 7 days and we haven't had a call.
> 
> Long story short - has anyone had success with this?  Worried that park reservations will fill for the week that we are going (Spring Break)!  Thanks in advance.


There are multiple reports of success on this thread, most saying that it was longer than 7 days before they received the call back.  So hang in there!


----------



## hsl825

CarolynFH said:


> There are multiple reports of success on this thread, most saying that it was longer than 7 days before they received the call back.  So hang in there!


Thanks.  I tried to search for answers but had trouble - new to posting!  LOL.


----------



## CarolynFH

hsl825 said:


> Thanks.  I tried to search for answers but had trouble - new to posting!  LOL.


I hear you.  I've been on these boards for years and still have trouble phrasing my searches to find what I'm looking for!


----------



## elgerber

I have gotten completely different answers on this question.  I have extended APs that are expiring.  They are DVC gold passes.  I know when I renew, the date starts the day of expiration no matter when we activate the renewals.  My question is, if we end up not going, and do not activate the renewals.  Would we get the value of the renewal towards the (higher) cost of a new ticket in the future (and pay the difference)?  I know that I would not be able to use it as a renewal down the road, but I am just wondering if the value will still be useable in the event we don't go and don't activate them?


----------



## lanejudy

elgerber said:


> My question is, if we end up not going, and do not activate the renewals. Would we get the value of the renewal towards the (higher) cost of a new ticket in the future (and pay the difference)?


I would not expect any “value” to carry forward.  An AP renewal simply extends the expiration date by 1 year.  At the new expiration the “value” would be zero as there is no minimum-use required.  If you aren’t sure you’ll return within the year, i wouldn’t renew and take my chances on what is available as tickets when you are ready to return.  If you _might_ go, only you can decide if the expense now is worth it.


----------



## Robo

elgerber said:


> if we end up not going, and do not *activate* the renewals.  Would we get the value of the renewal towards the (higher) cost of a new ticket in the future (and pay the difference)?


Nope.
A renewal extends the life of a current *activated* AP by one year.

A Guest does not "*activate*" a renewal AP at WDW.  
It is automatically active on the end date of the previous AP.


----------



## CarolynFH

Robo said:


> A Guest does not "*activate*" a renewal AP at WDW.
> It is automatically active on the end date of the previous AP.


This is correct. However before first use of a renewal DVC AP you have to go to GR and show your ID and blue DVC member card to prove that you were still eligible for the DVC pricing on your AP renewal. This is sometimes referred to as activating a DVC renewal AP.


----------



## jroo99

I purchased a FL resident rate last year and my anniversary date is coming up, so I would like to renew. However, due to COVID, I had to move and am no longer a resident. If I renew, do I have to prove residency again? What should I do?


----------



## brad813

I have a COVID extended ticket I am planning to use this year, before it runs out on September 26, 2021.  Has anyone had any success with adding Park Hopper or Park Hopper Plus/Water Parks and More to an extended ticket without changing the date.  I’m mainly thinking this might be a nice way to get a little extra value given I will be making four short trips this year since my ticket allows it.


----------



## lanejudy

brad813 said:


> I have a COVID extended ticket I am planning to use this year, before it runs out on September 26, 2021.  Has anyone had any success with adding Park Hopper or Park Hopper Plus/Water Parks and More to an extended ticket without changing the date.  I’m mainly thinking this might be a nice way to get a little extra value given I will be making four short trips this year since my ticket allows it.


My understanding is that once you modify a COVID-extended ticket in any manner, it will revert to a stsndard date-based ticket.  If you want to use the park entries over 4 trips, you’ll have to forgo the hopping and waterparks.  If you can adjust your plans to one long trip, the add-ons will work.


----------



## brad813

lanejudy said:


> My understanding is that once you modify a COVID-extended ticket in any manner, it will revert to a stsndard date-based ticket.  If you want to use the park entries over 4 trips, you’ll have to forgo the hopping and waterparks.  If you can adjust your plans to one long trip, the add-ons will work.



That’s what I was wanting to know.  In my particular case I can take it or leave it, just paying out of pocket if I decide to do extras.  Hopping was less concern to me overall.


----------



## scjm222

Hi!  I bought 4 tickets from UT for a November 2020 trip but only 2 of us went. I know I don’t lose the value of the tickets but how do I do that?  Must it be in person or can it be done by phone?


----------



## Robo

scjm222 said:


> Hi!  I bought 4 tickets from ** for a November 2020 trip but only 2 of us went. I know I don’t lose the value of the tickets but how do I do that?  Must it be in person or can it be done by phone?


You can _try_ "asking nicely" on the phone.


----------



## mgarbowski

I have 4 7-day Park Hopper tickets that I bought in January 2020 from an authorized third party vendor with original use dates of August 2020. 

Under the current policy they are extended to September 26, 2021 for any date period in that time frame. But we won't be able to use them by September.  We do have a trip planned for December 2021.  Please confirm my understanding that what I need to do is call the Existing Ticket line at (407) 566-4985, and ask to have the dates moved, for which I will pay the difference between (1) the current price for 7-day hoppers for my new December 2021 dates, and (2) the official Disney price (not what I paid the 3P seller) for the tickets on the day I bought them (in January 2020).  Is that correct?

Also, All 4 tickets show up in my MDE account, but 3 of them are assigned to my family members who have their own accounts and I therefore have limited power over those tickets.  Will Ticket Services be able to adjust all 4 tickets for me, or do I need to have each family member reassign the ticket back to me to let me buy the date change? I don't want to wait on hold for however long and find out I had to do that, but also don't want to make my family reassign, and me reassign back, for no good reason.

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

mgarbowski said:


> I have 4 7-day Park Hopper tickets that I bought in January 2020 from an authorized third party vendor with original use dates of August 2020.
> 
> Under the current policy they are extended to September 26, 2021 for any date period in that time frame. But we won't be able to use them by September.  We do have a trip planned for December 2021.  Please confirm my understanding that what I need to do is call the Existing Ticket line at (407) 566-4985, and ask to have the dates moved, for which I will pay the difference between (1) the current price for 7-day hoppers for my new December 2021 dates, and (2) the official Disney price (not what I paid the 3P seller) for the tickets on the day I bought them (in January 2020).
> 1. Is that correct?
> 
> Also, All 4 tickets show up in my MDE account, but 3 of them are assigned to my family members who have their own accounts and I therefore have limited power over those tickets.
> 2. Will Ticket Services be able to adjust all 4 tickets for me, or do I need to have each family member reassign the ticket back to me to let me buy the date change?
> 3. I don't want to wait on hold for however long and find out I had to do that, but also don't want to make my family reassign, and me reassign back, for no good reason.
> 
> Thanks!


1. Yes.
2. Not knowing all intricate details, you just need to ask when you call.
The CM will be able to determine the situation at that time.
3. You will have to do that (wait on hold for X time) at LEAST for YOUR ticket, anyway, so I'd not sweat it further until you find out.
The "reassigning" should not take much work/time to do, so I would do that before you make the  first call.


----------



## mgarbowski

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Not knowing all intricate details, you just need to ask when you call.
> The CM will be able to determine the situation at that time.
> 3. You will have to do that (wait on hold for X time) at LEAST for YOUR ticket, anyway, so I'd not sweat it further until you find out.


Thanks. But with respect to 2 and 3, we can avoid multiple calls by having each family member transfer their tickets back to me before I call. But it seems silly to do that if unnecessary so I'm hoping someone knows whether a CM can handle the situation as it currently stands.  I don't think te details are intricate. This is a common situation. I bought 4 tickets. Loaded them in my account. Assigned them to family members. If the family members did not have their own accounts and were fully managed by me, I would have full control over the tickets, but each FM does have her own account, so they exert control.  ButI still "see" the tickets in my account connected to each person, yet I can no longer, for example, reassign them.  

But if I just have to guess and take my chances, I will.

Thanks again!


----------



## lanejudy

mgarbowski said:


> Thanks. But with respect to 2 and 3, we can avoid multiple calls by having each family member transfer their tickets back to me before I call. But it seems silly to do that if unnecessary so I'm hoping someone knows whether a CM can handle the situation as it currently stands.  I don't think te details are intricate. This is a common situation. I bought 4 tickets. Loaded them in my account. Assigned them to family members. If the family members did not have their own accounts and were fully managed by me, I would have full control over the tickets, but each FM does have her own account.  So I still "see" the tickets in my account connected to each person, bt I can no longer, for example, reassign them.
> 
> But if I just have to guess and take my chances, I will.
> 
> Thanks again!


If the others have their own MDE accounts, they "own" their tickets regardless of who originally purchased the ticket.  I'm pretty sure the owner must request the change - therefore they will need to reassign the tickets back to you if you want to make the change for the whole party.  You might try to made the change in MDE before sitting on hold, a few folks have found that worked even with 3rd party tickets.


----------



## mgarbowski

lanejudy said:


> If the others have their own MDE accounts, they "own" their tickets regardless of who originally purchased the ticket.  I'm pretty sure the owner must request the change - therefore they will need to reassign the tickets back to you if you want to make the change for the whole party.  You might try to made the change in MDE before sitting on hold, a few folks have found that worked even with 3rd party tickets.


Thanks. That's what I thought, and was leaning towards telling them all to do that. I appreciate the info.


----------



## discott71

I have 9 day PH tickets purchased from UT last Feb which have been extended to Sept 2021. Our trip is re-booked for this June, but is now for 11 days so I am short a couple park days. I tried to modify my tickets in MDE but that option is not available. I reached out to a cast member via the chat function and he told me that I would have to wait until I am physically there so Guest Services can add on the additional days. 

My questions:

1. Is there a max number of days that can be added to an existing ticket? Will I be OK to add 2 more days? 
2. He said I could call Disney's Ticketing Svc and ask them how much my ticket will be worth. How does Disney know this? Should I worry about them attaching a lower value to my tickets when I upgrade?
3. Anything else I need to know before doing this?

Thank you!


----------



## Robo

discott71 said:


> I have 9 day PH tickets purchased from ** last Feb which have been extended to Sept 2021. Our trip is re-booked for this June, but is now for 11 days so I am short a couple park days. I tried to modify my tickets in MDE but that option is not available. I reached out to a cast member via the chat function and he told me that I would have to wait until I am physically there so Guest Services can add on the additional days.
> 
> My questions:
> 
> 1. Is there a max number of days that can be added to an existing ticket? Will I be OK to add 2 more days?
> 2. He said I could call Disney's Ticketing Svc and ask them how much my ticket will be worth. How does Disney know this? Should I worry about them attaching a lower value to my tickets when I upgrade?
> 3. Anything else I need to know before doing this?
> 
> Thank you!


1. Yes.
A ticket can only have a maximum of 10 Theme Park days, total, so your ticket can only be upgraded by 1 day.
2. It does not matter what YOU paid for the ticket.
It only matters what Disney charged (on line) for that same kind of ticket when you bought it.
3. Since you intend on using the entire ticket (including the extra day) during one trip, looks like you're OK.
(You MIGHT consider adding the Water Parks option, and you could visit a WP on your "extra" vacation day. That upgrade cost to a PH is very slight.)


----------



## discott71

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> A ticket can only have a maximum of 10 Theme Park days, total, so your ticket can only be upgraded by 1 day.
> 2. It does not matter what YOU paid for the ticket.
> It only matters what Disney charged (on line) for that same kind of ticket when you bought it.
> 3. Since you intend on using the entire ticket (including the extra day) during one trip, looks like you're OK.
> (You MIGHT consider adding the Water Parks option, and you could visit a WP on your "extra" vacation day. That upgrade cost to a PH is very slight.)



Thank you for your quick reply. That's a great idea on the Water Parks option. I will have to look into that. Too bad we can't switch over to a DVC Annual Pass. We haven't been to DW in 5 years so we added on more days, but now we are constrained by the tickets!


----------



## discott71

Robo said:


> It only matters what Disney charged (on line) for that same kind of ticket when you bought it.



Sorry, follow up question. So, if I purchased last February, I would need to find out what Disney was charging for a 9-day PH at that time, correct?


----------



## Robo

discott71 said:


> Sorry, follow up question. So, if I purchased last February, I would need to find out what Disney was charging for a 9-day PH at that time, correct?


Disney does have a record of that info.
You can call and ask, and hope that you find a helpful phone CM.


----------



## FoodieFriend

I've made multiple calls to Ticket Services trying to modify my MYW 7 day base tickets purchased in June 2020 from my local ITT/MWR office (7 day base was the only thing available in June). They are not military salute tickets. I have tied them to everyone on my MDE account but now with park hopping I've tried to add the park hopping option & quoted $270+ per person. The Ticket Services CM advised me against doing the upgrade but how am I supposed to change them into hoppers?? With what i paid for the MYW ticket & the WDW price for 7 day hoppers, the price difference should be only $183.66. That's almost $90. When i tried to ask why it's so much, the CM kept telling me my MYW was showing as a discounted ticket, but I'm unsure what discount they think i got.
I also asked if I can ask the Guest Services but the CM on the phone said it's would be the same price. If i bring my receipt, will they give me the proper value for what I paid?


----------



## Robo

FoodieFriend said:


> 1. When i tried to ask why it's so much, the CM kept telling me my MYW was showing as a discounted ticket, but I'm unsure what discount they think i got.
> 2. I also asked if I can ask the Guest Services
> 3. but the CM on the phone said it's would be the same price.
> 4. If i bring my receipt, will they give me the proper value for what I paid?


1. Qualified discounted tickets should be treated as full-price "Disney tickets."
(I have no way of knowing what tickets you bought or how you bought them.)
2. Try a direct contact. The info I have is below:
WDW Ticketing:
(407) 566-4985
Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
-or-
Email ticket.inquiries@disneyworld.com
3. CM's say a lot of things. Some truer than others.
4. I don't think it should matter, but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## FoodieFriend

Robo said:


> 1. Qualified discounted tickets should be treated as full-price "Disney tickets."
> (I have no way of knowing what tickets you bought or how you bought them.)
> 2. Try a direct contact. The info I have is below:
> WDW Ticketing:
> (407) 566-4985
> Hours: 8:30am-4:30pm ET Mon-Sat
> -or-
> Email ticket.inquiries@disneyworld.com
> 3. CM's say a lot of things. Some truer than others.
> 4. I don't think it should matter, but it couldn't hurt.



1. I thought the same thing but not according to the CMs i spoke to on the phone number i used in #2. I tried that number twice & got the same response about my tickets being "discounted" which they apparently can see on MDE or when i give them the ticket number on the back of the MYW ticket/card. I'll try the email next, i guess. Maybe i don't have the correct voice to "ask nicely".


----------



## Robo

FoodieFriend said:


> 1. I thought the same thing but not according to the CMs i spoke to on the phone number i used in #2. I tried that number twice & got the same response about my tickets being "discounted" which they apparently can see on MDE or when i give them the ticket number on the back of the MYW ticket/card. I'll try the email next, i guess. Maybe i don't have the correct voice to "ask nicely".


They can always "see" if a ticket was legitimately discounted.
The situation in this case is whether *your* discounted ticket was some kind of purchase that does not qualify for being valued as a full price "Disney ticket" during an upgrade.


----------



## moth72484

I think I know the answer to this question, but looking for confirmation.  We had 2-day park hoppers for a trip last July that we didn't end up using and they expired at the end of the trip.  We have an upcoming trip in May, I want to apply the value of the expired tickets to new tickets for my upcoming trip.  If I call WDW ticketing, will they be able to do this or will I need to do this in person?


----------



## Robo

moth72484 said:


> I think I know the answer to this question...  If I call WDW ticketing, will they be able to do this or will I need to do this in person?


If you think you know the answer... you're way ahead of ME.  
I've been answering ticket questions daily on this board for years and I still don't have a definitive answer.
Best advice I have is to call them, explain carefully and "ask nicely."

(Please post back with your outcome.)


----------



## lanejudy

moth72484 said:


> I think I know the answer to this question, but looking for confirmation.  We had 2-day park hoppers for a trip last July that we didn't end up using and they expired at the end of the trip.  We have an upcoming trip in May, I want to apply the value of the expired tickets to new tickets for my upcoming trip.  If I call WDW ticketing, will they be able to do this or will I need to do this in person?


Tickets for July 2020?  Check MDE - most tickets impacted by the closure were extended through 9/26/2021.  Yours may be included in that extension, offhand I don't recall the specific dates that got the extension.  If your tickets were not extended, you _should_ be able to upgrade them to new tickets over the phone.


----------



## moth72484

lanejudy said:


> Tickets for July 2020?  Check MDE - most tickets impacted by the closure were extended through 9/26/2021.  Yours may be included in that extension, offhand I don't recall the specific dates that got the extension.  If your tickets were not extended, you _should_ be able to upgrade them to new tickets over the phone.


These tickets were not extended, they were purchased as part of the free dining recovery offer that was later converted to a room discount. We had active APs at the time of our July trip and were going to try to bridge the 2 day tickets to a new AP or use them towards a future trip.

I will call WDW sometime this week and post the results here.


----------



## evh80

I am planning one day at Magic Kingdom next Wednesday 2/10.  I haven't bought tickets yet and are staying off site.  How would you go about getting tickets?  A few years ago, we bought online but then had to get the physical ticket at the TTC.  We wanted to rope drop Seven Dwarves so got there super early but then had to wait around for the TTC to actually open.  Does anyone know what time the TTC opens?  I've heard the parks are opening 45 minutes early now too.  Anyone have any advice or best strategies to get in the parks as easily as possible?  I could buy tickets online and go to Disney Springs the day before and get the hard ticket too, right?


----------



## PopGirl26

Len Testa read a listener email on the Disney Dish podcast.  This person shared that by calling in to ticket services, they were able to “renew” an AP they had previously cancelled due to covid.  This person now has an AP certificate to validate whenever they’d like, but at a renewal price.  Does anyone know if this was an isolated incident or if it has been available regularly?

thanks!


----------



## JennM

Good morning! I need to purchase six tickets for an upcoming trip (late May/early June) but I do not know to whom two of the tickets will need to be assigned (kids are bringing friends). Could I purchase tickets and make park reservations under six different profiles in MDE, then transfer tickets to other profiles if the people going change? I am guessing we would have to make new park reservations at that time if we did transfer. ALSO, if for some reason we did not have others going with us but had already purchased tickets, would we be able to use the cost of those tickets to extend the days on the other four tickets? We would obviously know that in advance of our travel and first use of tickets. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Robo

JennM said:


> 1. Could I purchase tickets and make park reservations under six different profiles in MDE, then transfer tickets to other profiles if the people going change? I am guessing we would have to make new park reservations at that time if we did transfer. ALSO,
> 2. if for some reason we did not have others going with us but had already purchased tickets, would we be able to use the cost of those tickets to extend the days on the other four tickets?


1. Yes. You also COULD buy as many tickets as you like and put them under ONE profile.
Then, transfer them when needed. 
(If you were not going to make park reservations until after the transfer.)
2. No. You cannot combine the value of more than one ticket in an upgrade.


----------



## Robo

evh80 said:


> I am planning one day at Magic Kingdom next Wednesday 2/10.  I haven't bought tickets yet and are staying off site.
> 1. How would you go about getting tickets?  A few years ago, we bought online but then had to get the physical ticket at the TTC.
> 2.  We wanted to rope drop Seven Dwarves so got there super early but then had to wait around for the TTC to actually open.
> 3. I could buy tickets online and go to Disney Springs the day before and get the hard ticket too, right?


1. You don't NEED physical tickets in advance of arrival at a park gate.
2. You don't need to go to TTC (or anywhere else) before going directly to the park gate.
3. You could do that, but it's not necessary.
Just go directly to the park entry gate and when you reach the tap-style, show the CM a legal ID and ticket number. You will be issued a plastic RFID ticket on-the-spot.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Edit N/M I called and they were very helpful.


----------



## 2minny

I'm sorry, I just need to vent....I have called Ticket Services three times, one time I waited 2 hours, still on hold when I finally gave up.  2nd time I waited 1 1/2 hours and then was disconnected.  The third time I called I was told there was a two hour wait but they were closing soon and weren't allowed to transfer more calls.  Now I'm on hold for almost an hour, fourth try.  I just want to add park days to two people in our party.  My Disney Experience only lets me transfer tickets - can't add days.  And I need to add days in order to make park reservations.  I have never dealt with this in all of our trips.  I'm so frustrated.  It should not be this difficult!  UPDATE - just waited an hour, finally someone answered, I gave him my phone number and pleaded that he call me back if disney disconnects us.  He said he would.  After five minutes of discussion, I was disconnected and no phone call back.  I'm losing my mind!  Thanks for listening.


----------



## Cynt

Use the chat feature. It's EXCELLENT!!! I've had great luck using it. That's all I use now when I have a problem or need assistance.


----------



## FutureDisneyEventPlanner

I’ve been able to add days to my tickets in My Disney Experience a few times. Are you using a browser or your phone? 

Either way, you will be on hold for awhile with Ticket Services. I had to call them for something that could not be done online, it was about 3 hours. I recommend calling as soon as they open at 7 am.


----------



## 2minny

Cynt said:


> Use the chat feature. It's EXCELLENT!!! I've had great luck using it. That's all I use now when I have a problem or need assistance.


They can't help me on chat feature, I've tried.


----------



## 2minny

FutureDisneyEventPlanner said:


> I’ve been able to add days to my tickets in My Disney Experience a few times. Are you using a browser or your phone?
> 
> Either way, you will be on hold for awhile with Ticket Services. I had to call them for something that could not be done online, it was about 3 hours. I recommend calling as soon as they open at 7 am.


My Disney Experience won't allow me to add days for some reason.  I can't believe after I wait for hours, I'm then disconnected.  So sad.


----------



## Spaceguy55

PopGirl26 said:


> Len Testa read a listener email on the Disney Dish podcast.  This person shared that by calling in to ticket services, they were able to “renew” an AP they had previously cancelled due to covid.  This person now has an AP certificate to validate whenever they’d like, but at a renewal price.  Does anyone know if this was an isolated incident or if it has been available regularly?
> 
> thanks!


I called tonight to check my request from about 2 weeks ago. Spoke with a couple CM's..the first didn't have all the answers but the 2nd knew more. I was told that they were approving every body who's pass expired or they cancelled after mid march till mid august and that they had so many that it could take up to a month to call the PH's back.
I asked about the discount and was told that it would full price at the time of purchase with no option to upgrade 'like from silver to gold" until the passes were open to everyone...but it would be a voucher "for a new pass" to activate from your first day on.
But..... I did not talk to the CM that would actually be the one to take your CC so I guess it might be possible for a discount....but they really don't need to since there is a lot of demand and it is starting over with a new pass.
I take it as a nice gesture to let us AP's get the passes first and await my call...


----------



## Duck143

We have a trip planned for May, but we haven't purchased tickets yet.  In the past the increase has happened in February.  Does anyone have any input on whether you think tickets will go up next week?


----------



## wilkydelts

If it happens you will never know unless it is the day your were targeting. Disney will not announce a price increase this year but may change certain days on the calendar to maximize pricing.


----------



## Robo

Duck143 said:


> We have a trip planned for May, but we haven't purchased tickets yet.  In the past the increase has happened in February.
> 
> Does anyone have any input on whether you think tickets will go up next week?


I think "not."
(But, I've certainly been wrong before.)


----------



## lanejudy

If i recall, now with date-based pricing an increase may have come when the following year’s prices were released, with some adjustment to current year prices.  Just not widely announced and might go unnoticed unless someone continued checking prices.  Personally, i doubt there will be much if any adjustment for 2021 prices.


----------



## ashleyasiegel

So I just spent 2 hours between hold time and talking to someone ticket services. I have 2 non expire tickets with 2 fun visits left. Verified that through email then called today to get them added to my Disney experience. I can see them listed in MDE as 7 day PH with 7 fun visits. At the bottom it says 0 days remaining. Does the number of water park visits remaining show up in MDE under tickets normally or just number of theme park days? Just wondering if I need to call back or just take my old tickets with me and deal with it when I get to Florida? Was really hoping to avoid guest services to use the water park days up.


----------



## Robo

ashleyasiegel said:


> 1. Does the number of water park visits remaining show up in MDE under tickets normally
> 2. or just number of theme park days?
> 3. Just wondering if I need to call back
> 4. or just take my old tickets with me and deal with it when I get to Florida?
> 5. Was really hoping to avoid guest services to use the water park days up.View attachment 553743


1. I don't think so.
2. I think so.
3. Up to you.
4. You could.
5. You may be fine. (With MDX, you just never know.)


----------



## GoofyGirl75

Hi.  We have a trip coming up on 2/7, and I’m  currently booked for 7 park days, but I’m thinking we can get it all done in 6 and head home a day early. it looks like it will save me about $80 total to switch from four 7-day tickets to 6-day tickets. But...if we decide we don’t get everything done and need to add that day back before we leave, will it cost more than the $80?  If so, I guess I should keep the extra day just in case... 
(Hope all that makes sense.  Thanks for any insight.)


----------



## Robo

GoofyGirl75 said:


> Hi.  We have a trip coming up on 2/7, and I’m  currently booked for 7 park days, but I’m thinking we can get it all done in 6 and head home a day early. it looks like it will save me about $80 total to switch from four 7-day tickets to 6-day tickets. But...if we decide we don’t get everything done and need to add that day back before we leave, will it cost more than the $80?  If so, I guess I should keep the extra day just in case...
> (Hope all that makes sense.  Thanks for any insight.)



In general, it costs no more to upgrade (add a day to) a ticket than it does to buy the ticket with that "extra" day, to begin-with.
(No need to buy an extra day in advance, just-in-case.)


----------



## GoofyGirl75

Robo said:


> In general, it costs no more to upgrade (add a day to) a ticket than it does to buy the ticket with that "extra" day, to begin-with.
> (No need to buy an extra day in advance, just-in-case.)


Thank you!!


----------



## myth2001

Wonder if anyone has experience with a very specific situation.

Have 9 day ticket (expire 9/26/2021 due to purchased before covid) that does not need to be used consecutively.
Already used 4 days last November, plan to use the left over 5 days this August. *Hoping we can add on a day to the ticket so we can use 6 days this August instead.*

For this special kind of ticket has anyone tried to add day or options such as park hopper during your 2nd visit? Either via phone or guest service at park? (*Phone CM advised me to try guest service at park*, as he is not suppose to deal with partially used ticket, and is afraid of messing up the new expiration date.)
If you were successful, what does your ticket look like after the modification (what is the new valid start and end date?).
Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

myth2001 said:


> Wonder if anyone has experience with a very specific situation.
> 
> Have 9 day ticket (expire 9/26/2021 due to purchased before covid) that does not need to be used consecutively.
> Already used 4 days last November, plan to use the left over 5 days this August. *Hoping we can add on a day to the ticket so we can use 6 days this August instead.*
> 
> For this special kind of ticket has anyone tried to add day or options such as park hopper during your 2nd visit? Either via phone or guest service at park? (*Phone CM advised me to try guest service at park*, as he is not suppose to deal with partially used ticket, and is afraid of messing up the new expiration date.)
> If you were successful, what does your ticket look like after the modification (what is the new valid start and end date?).
> Thanks!


I don’t believe you can upgrade (add-on) to that ticket now that it is partially-used.  Folks have been able to modify unused tickets, but in doing so the ticket converted back to a regular date-based ticket (with use-window and expiration).  And a ticket cannot be upgraded more than 14 days after first use.  You can always ask and might get lucky, but i would have a back-up plan as well.


----------



## MrWonderful

I'm sure the answer is in here somewhere, but don't exactly have time to read 516 pages!! . 
Some advice please:
We have a trip planned for December 21' for 6 nights. 2 rooms booked at BLT.
9 people, 7 confirmed and 2 (seniors) which may not be able to go depending on health issues...
??When should we be purchasing tickets??
If 9 tickets are purchased now , and the 2 people are unable to go, are their tickets refundable? or would they only be valid for future visits?

We want to be able to visit each park for 1 day, and hopefully MK will have an evening party on one night.
Does anyone think parties will be back??

If there are no parties we would want to purchase 5 day tickets.
If there will be parties, a 4 day ticket will be good... + the party ticket...

Since party status is unknown, what is the best tactic at this point?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robo

MrWonderful said:


> If there are no parties we would want to purchase 5 day tickets.
> If there will be parties, a 4 day ticket will be good... + the party ticket...
> 
> Since party status is unknown, what is the best tactic at this point?


If the party situation is still unknown when you are ready to purchase tickets...
buy 4 day tickets.
You could easily add a day (upgrade) at any point.


----------



## PolyAddict

I have always purchased tickets from UT.  Any disadvantage since the pandemic to not purchasing directly through Disney?

thanks


----------



## Robo

PolyAddict said:


> I have always purchased tickets from **.  Any disadvantage since the pandemic to not purchasing directly through Disney?
> 
> thanks


Sorry, but that company is no longer acceptable for discussion on the DIS.

If you buy your tickets as part of a WDW Resort PACKAGE (Room and Tickets,) you can cancel/ get a full refund up to within a certain time before check-in.
If you just buy tickets only, no ticket REFUND is available.


----------



## PolyAddict

Robo said:


> Sorry, but that company is no longer acceptable for discussion on the DIS.
> 
> If you buy your tickets as part of a WDW Resort PACKAGE (Room and Tickets,) you can cancel/ get a full refund up to within a certain time before check-in.
> If you just buy tickets only, no ticket REFUND is available.


Sorry about that, didn’t realize.  Do you know if I could book 3 nights Disney resort and add tickets to include additional 3 nights at Swan?


----------



## Robo

PolyAddict said:


> Do you know if I could book 3 nights Disney resort and add tickets to include additional 3 nights at Swan?





PolyAddict said:


> Do you know if I could book 3 nights Disney resort and add tickets to include additional 3 nights at Swan?


One easy way is for you to book the 3-day tickets with the package, then upgrade the tickets to add  park "days" at some point.


----------



## PolyAddict

Robo said:


> One easy way is for you to book the 3-day tickets with the package, then upgrade the tickets to add  park "days" at some point.


Would I be able to have a park reservation in advance though?


----------



## Robo

PolyAddict said:


> Would I be able to have a park reservation in advance though?


If you upgrade the tickets in advance of needing to book the reservations.
Note that I said, "upgrade the tickets to add park "days" *at some point.*"

(You didn't say when you are going or when you are booking.)


----------



## mickeymom629

DH and I have two unused Gold APs in our MDE account.  I can see that it allows me to make park reservations but I haven't because, for our upcoming trip, I don't want to activate our APs. I want to go to GS to add my old tickets to our account and use a day or two from non-expiration tickets.  I thought it was okay to use whatever tickets are in MDE to make reservations and you don't have to use specific ones but the website clearly says that the tickets used to make the park reservations need to be the ones used.  Did the rule change or did I misunderstand any advice previously given?


----------



## Robo

mickeymom629 said:


> DH and I have two unused Gold APs in our MDE account.  I can see that it allows me to make park reservations but I haven't because, for our upcoming trip, I don't want to activate our APs. I want to go to GS to add my old tickets to our account and use a day or two from non-expiration tickets.  I thought it was okay to use whatever tickets are in MDE to make reservations and you don't have to use specific ones but the website clearly says that the tickets used to make the park reservations need to be the ones used.  Did the rule change or did I misunderstand any advice previously given?


I don't think it matters at all.
Why would it?
If multiple tickets that you already have (or will buy) are all valid for use on the day(s) in question...
YOU can decide which one(s) to actually USE.


----------



## mickeymom629

Robo said:


> I don't think it matters at all.
> Why would it?
> If multiple tickets that you already have (or will buy) are all valid for use on the day(s) in question...
> YOU can decide which one(s) to actually USE.


I don't know why it would matter but, when you pick a park for a day, it specifically says that the ticket used to make the reservation must be the one you use. 
I was wondering if anyone has experienced an issue when switching tickets in their MDE for a particular day.  I don't want to hold a reservation if, when I try to enter using another ticket (preferenced in order on my MDE by Guest Services), I wouldn't be able to enter.


----------



## Naomeri

mickeymom629 said:


> I don't know why it would matter but, when you pick a park for a day, it specifically says that the ticket used to make the reservation must be the one you use.
> I was wondering if anyone has experienced an issue when switching tickets in their MDE for a particular day.  I don't want to hold a reservation if, when I try to enter using another ticket (preferenced in order on my MDE by Guest Services), I wouldn't be able to enter.


My situation wasn’t exactly like yours, but for my October trip, I had booked a package direct through Disney and made park ressies with those tickets, but then I found a Hotwire deal on the resort portion, so I cancelled the whole package, and bought tickets from Disney.  My park ressies were not affected at all, so I don’t think they’re tied to specific tickets.


----------



## n2mm

Spaceguy55 said:


> I called tonight to check my request from about 2 weeks ago. Spoke with a couple CM's..the first didn't have all the answers but the 2nd knew more. I was told that they were approving every body who's pass expired or they cancelled after mid march till mid august and that they had so many that it could take up to a month to call the PH's back.
> I asked about the discount and was told that it would full price at the time of purchase with no option to upgrade 'like from silver to gold" until the passes were open to everyone...but it would be a voucher "for a new pass" to activate from your first day on.
> But..... I did not talk to the CM that would actually be the one to take your CC so I guess it might be possible for a discount....but they really don't need to since there is a lot of demand and it is starting over with a new pass.
> I take it as a nice gesture to let us AP's get the passes first and await my call...



thanks for the info.  I need to call and do this.  but I leave in 32 days, so not sure I will get this done in time.  I guess I will probably just have a resort only trip for 10 days.  No big deal, I’m fine with hanging at the pool, weather permitting.  Glad I booked a 1 bedroom.  I just wish there was an easier way to do this vs calling.


----------



## PolyAddict

I have a Room/ticket package for april.  5 nights/5 day park hopper.  Tried to add extra night at resort but it wasn’t available.  Can I just make ticket 6 day hopper on that package, check out and regardless where I stay be able to use that last day?


----------



## Robo

PolyAddict said:


> Can I just make ticket 6 day hopper on that package, check out and regardless where I stay be able to use that last day?


Yes.
You can wait until you arrive and just go to any ticket booth or guest relations and tell them that you want to upgrade your ticket.
You can do this on your first day and make your 6th day park reservation at that time.
Once you arrive, your ticket is completely independent of your room reservation.


----------



## Dis703

I'm trying to figure out our best option for tickets for a trip in April. Myself and my boyfriend are already passholders so we only need passes for the kids. Looking at the Florida Resident tickets they only have discounted tickets for 2-4 days.  If we want to do 6 days I guess the normal next best option might have been an annual pass, but that's still not an option at this point.  So we'll have to purchase a separate 4 and 2 day ticket for each of them for this one trip. I just want to make sure that's okay to do. As in there are no restrictions to using them back to back or on how many Florida Resident tickets one person can use?


----------



## asumom

We are going in the fall and want to take advantage of the ticket offer (get 2 days free), but we don't know how many days we want yet (6, 7 or 8 total) or of we want the park hopper (depends on park hours). Called member services to ask if we could upgrade the ticket in the future to add days and or park hopper and the answer wasn't clear at all ("I think", "I'm pretty sure"). I tried to find the fine print on the tickets with no luck. Anyone have experience with the promotion and upgrading?


----------



## xjillianpaige

Hi! I’m going to WDW on Monday and forgot to bring a magic band with me from home. My ticket is on MDE and I have my reservation. Where do I go to get a plastic card for entry?


----------



## Robo

xjillianpaige said:


> Hi! I’m going to WDW on Monday and forgot to bring a magic band with me from home. My ticket is on MDE and I have my reservation. Where do I go to get a plastic card for entry?


You can just show up and get in a regular line at the park entry. You will be issued a plastic card when you get to the gate.
Bring along your ticket number/info (on your phone will be fine) and a legal ID.


----------



## xjillianpaige

Robo said:


> You can just show up and get in a regular line at the park entry. You will be issued a plastic card when you get to the gate.
> Bring along your ticket number/info (on your phone will be fine) and a legal ID.



Thanks! For MK do I get the card at the ticket & transportation center or at the MK gate?


----------



## Robo

xjillianpaige said:


> Thanks! For MK do I get the card at the ticket & transportation center or at the MK gate?


MK gate.


----------



## Shula

I'm buying tix for our group of 14.  We are staying at Swan instead of onsite this trip.  Is there any benefit of buying from WDW than a broker?


----------



## MrWonderful

If you need 10 rooms or more group rates may apply direct from Disney - https://www.disneygroupgetaways.com/dgg/disneyworld

if less than 10 rooms, *authorized *ticket brokers can save you money and are the exact same ticket that Disney sells direct.


----------



## Shula

thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## PopGirl26

I will need to activate an AP voucher ASAP on arrival day (staying at Poly on an AP rate).  We don’t arrive until 8:30 pm.  MK is scheduled to close at 6, though that could easily change to 8 or 9 (spring break).

How long past closing would the TTC or MK ticket windows be open to help me?


----------



## mamaofsix

Couldn't find this on the sticky and no time to read 517 pages  With the new park reservation requirement, are tickets still time-sensitive (ie: you must use your 3 day ticket within 5 days)?


----------



## Robo

PopGirl26 said:


> I will need to activate an AP voucher ASAP on arrival day (staying at Poly on an AP rate).  We don’t arrive until 8:30 pm.  MK is scheduled to close at 6, though that could easily change to 8 or 9 (spring break).
> 
> How long past closing would the TTC or MK ticket windows be open to help me?


TTC booths likely won't be open past MK closing (or even before.)
Outside MK Guest Relations may be open a bit after MK closing time.
INSIDE MK Guest Relations will be open well after MK closing time.


----------



## Robo

mamaofsix said:


> With the new park reservation requirement, are tickets still time-sensitive (ie: you must use your 3 day ticket within 5 days)?


Yes.


----------



## myth2001

myth2001 said:


> Wonder if anyone has experience with a very specific situation.
> 
> Have 9 day ticket (expire 9/26/2021 due to purchased before covid) that does not need to be used consecutively.
> Already used 4 days last November, plan to use the left over 5 days this August. *Hoping we can add on a day to the ticket so we can use 6 days this August instead.*
> 
> For this special kind of ticket has anyone tried to add day or options such as park hopper during your 2nd visit? Either via phone or guest service at park? (*Phone CM advised me to try guest service at park*, as he is not suppose to deal with partially used ticket, and is afraid of messing up the new expiration date.)
> If you were successful, what does your ticket look like after the modification (what is the new valid start and end date?).
> Thanks!



Just a quick update of pixie dust on this.
Called again and asked nicely, after a long wait, CM decided to just gave us 3 one day complimentary base tickets for free (party of 3).


----------



## Runnsally

PopGirl26 said:


> I will need to activate an AP voucher ASAP on arrival day (staying at Poly on an AP rate).  We don’t arrive until 8:30 pm.  MK is scheduled to close at 6, though that could easily change to 8 or 9 (spring break).
> 
> How long past closing would the TTC or MK ticket windows be open to help me?


Just curious - why do you need to activate it on arrival day?


----------



## JJ2017

I have a one day park hopper ticket dated for July for me and my daughter.  I'd like to switch these tickets to March and turn them into 2 day tickets.  Is there any way for me to drop the hopper option now that we will be there for two days?  I definitely can't do this online/on the app.  Curious if I should bother calling to inquire about making the change or if it's a definite no.  Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

JJ2017 said:


> I have a one day park hopper ticket dated for July for me and my daughter.  I'd like to switch these tickets to March and turn them into 2 day tickets.  Is there any way for me to drop the hopper option now that we will be there for two days?  I definitely can't do this online/on the app.  Curious if I should bother calling to inquire about making the change or if it's a definite no.  Thanks!


I think if the change doesn't result in a lower-cost ticket, they should be able to do this for you by phone.  Change start date, removing hopper, adding a 2nd day.  They may not do it if it results in a lower-priced ticket.


----------



## JJ2017

lanejudy said:


> I think if the change doesn't result in a lower-cost ticket, they should be able to do this for you by phone.  Change start date, removing hopper, adding a 2nd day.  They may not do it if it results in a lower-priced ticket.


Thanks. That’s what I’m thinking in my head. I’ll give them a call. Thanks!


----------



## april8986

I had reservations January 30 for 4 nights at The Contemporary with a 4 day park ticket.  I had received a text message January 29 that they were expecting us at The Contemporary. On the morning of January 30 we went straight to Hollywood Studios but were not able to get in because we had not checked into the room.  We had to go to guest services and wait for them to activate our tickets.  For future trips, how can I prevent this? Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

@april8986  Did you do online check-in?  And if so, what time did you list as your arrival?


----------



## april8986

lanejudy said:


> @april8986  Did you do online check-in?  And if so, what time did you list as your arrival?



I did online check-in.  My arrival time was 3:00 pm.  I just assumed my ticket would be ready since I had a park reservation for that day. I also had problems with check-in.  I had to go to The Contemporary front desk.  They said I had done the online check-in correctly, but it didn’t go through for some reason.


----------



## lanejudy

The ticket should have been ready anyway, but another visit you could put an earlier time for arrival -- what time you expect to be on-property (at the park) instead of when you'll get to the resort.  But it sounds like something was just messed up anyway so it probably wasn't related to the online check-in at all.


----------



## MinnieMSue

april8986 said:


> I had reservations January 30 for 4 nights at The Contemporary with a 4 day park ticket.  I had received a text message January 29 that they were expecting us at The Contemporary. On the morning of January 30 we went straight to Hollywood Studios but were not able to get in because we had not checked into the room.  We had to go to guest services and wait for them to activate our tickets.  For future trips, how can I prevent this? Thanks!



honestly I think that was an IT error in Disney’s part. We do this every trip without issue. It prob was just some bad luck for you snd won’t happen again. I saw something on FB where someone had this exact same thing happen with same hotel and all recently.
Edit to fix spelling error


----------



## Robo

MinnieMSue said:


> honestly I think that was an IT error in Disney’s part. We do this every trip without issue. It prob was just some bad luck for you snd won’t happen again.


DITTO.


----------



## Disney's Fan

Can a 5 day base ticket be "upgraded" to a 4 day hopper since the hopper is more expensive? If so, can it be done over the phone or must it be done in person? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Robo

Disney's Fan said:


> 1. Can a 5 day base ticket be "upgraded" to a 4 day hopper since the hopper is more expensive?
> 2. If so, can it be done over the phone or must it be done in person? Thank you in advance!


1. Yes.
2. You can try. 
But, since you are wanting FEWER days than the original ticket, 
(and, therefore, you don't need to make additional park reservations) there's no real need to do the change in advance of your trip.


----------



## Disney's Fan

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. You can try.
> But, since you are wanting FEWER days than the original ticket,
> (and, therefore, you don't need to make additional park reservations) there's no real need to do the change in advance of your trip.


Thank you very much for your response!


----------



## CaptHook34

Spaceguy55 said:


> I called tonight to check my request from about 2 weeks ago. Spoke with a couple CM's..the first didn't have all the answers but the 2nd knew more. I was told that they were approving every body who's pass expired or they cancelled after mid march till mid august and that they had so many that it could take up to a month to call the PH's back.
> I asked about the discount and was told that it would full price at the time of purchase with no option to upgrade 'like from silver to gold" until the passes were open to everyone...but it would be a voucher "for a new pass" to activate from your first day on.
> But..... I did not talk to the CM that would actually be the one to take your CC so I guess it might be possible for a discount....but they really don't need to since there is a lot of demand and it is starting over with a new pass.
> I take it as a nice gesture to let us AP's get the passes first and await my call...



So if my pass was canceled during the pandemic last year in mid august to get the refund , i can renew and get the Ap voucher? Is this in person at Disney or over the phone?


----------



## lanejudy

CaptHook34 said:


> So if my pass was canceled during the pandemic last year in mid august to get the refund , i can renew and get the Ap voucher? Is this in person at Disney or over the phone?


I suggest contacting WDW to find out, sooner rather than later.  I'm honestly not sure that you can just show up at a ticket window and request it -- APs aren't being sold right now, though you are correct that folks who cancelled their APs due to the closure are allows to purchase a new voucher (not a renewal).  But I think it's a specific group handling that and folks have reported waiting considerable time (2+ weeks) for call-backs to do this.


----------



## CaptHook34

lanejudy said:


> I suggest contacting WDW to find out, sooner rather than later.  I'm honestly not sure that you can just show up at a ticket window and request it -- APs aren't being sold right now, though you are correct that folks who cancelled their APs due to the closure are allows to purchase a new voucher (not a renewal).  But I think it's a specific group handling that and folks have reported waiting considerable time (2+ weeks) for call-backs to do this.



Do you happen to have the number or is it just the customer service number?


----------



## lanejudy

CaptHook34 said:


> Do you happen to have the number or is it just the customer service number?


I found this:
WDW Ticketing: (407) 566-4985


----------



## duder92

First time in a while buying tickets that werent part of a resort package. Bought the tickets for myself and the wife and they are linked in MDE. Whats weird is that when I go to make a park reservation, it wont let me make one for both of us at the same time. I have to make mine, then go back in and make hers. 

It says that parties cant have multiple admission types, which we dont. 

This seems a bit wonky, is it normal?


----------



## Robo

duder92 said:


> This seems a bit wonky, is it normal?


Depends.
What is rather inconsistently "wonky" is the behavior (in general)  of the MyDisneyExperience site and app.

But, wonky or not, If you can make it work to get the reservations you want (and they stay after you make them) you'll be OK.


----------



## TwentyThingamabobs

I wish they sold an after 4 or 5pm ticket like the Tokyo parks do. I’m going to Orlando soon for a Universal trip but would love to pop over to Epcot or MK for an evening. The day tickets are just way too expensive.


----------



## 1DISNEYLVR

I have an unusual situation. I’m going in April with my teenage son.  I have a room and ticket package with regular tickets, not park hoppers.  I would like to go to Epcot in the evening on a day when we will be in a different park in the daytime.  My son has no interest in going to Epcot with me.  I don’t want to pay for hoppers for both of us for our length of stay just for me to go to Epcot one evening.  My question is, can I buy a separate 1 day ticket separate from the package and use that?  Proving the park has not reached capacity of course.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Robo

1DISNEYLVR said:


> 1. can I buy a separate 1 day ticket separate from the package and use that?  Proving the park has not reached capacity of course.
> 2. Any thoughts?


1. Yes. But, no reason to do that.
2. After you arrive, you can upgrade just YOUR ticket to a Hopper.
Once guests arrive, they can deal with even "package" tickets individually.

BTW, Epcot never reaches capacity.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Our previously booked trip was for August 2020. We had a room only reservation, then picked up six 4 Park Magic tickets tickets, 4 adults and 2 of which were children under 9. They now expire on September 26. My husband and I are going before they expire but the family trip has been postponed until January/February 2022. I also realize things may change between now and September.
First question: Since the tickets "rolled over" into basically anytime before September 26, can we go to any park or are we still bound to 1 of each park? (Just checking - DHS is our must do and I need to figure out how to reserve the park days)
Second question: Since we bought  discounted tickets, when we go to buy new tickets for the 2022 trip, will it be price bridged? (I bought online through Disney)
Third question: One of the kids has now aged out and I know we will have to pay the difference between a child ticket and an adult price for her, but if we arrive at WDW before the second child's birthday and we are there when she turns 9, (already using her child ticket prior to her birthday), will that make a difference?
I'm not planning to make changes to the 4 tickets at this time because I'm waiting to see if they come up with another "special priced ticket" or extend the expiration date past September 26, but just gathering info in order to try to decide what to do with our unused tickets.
Thank you!
Also, I went to the magic band thread but that looks inactive; is there a current Q&A thread for magic bands? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Mambo Junkie said:


> Our previously booked trip was for August 2020. We had a room only reservation, then picked up six 4 Park Magic tickets tickets, 4 adults and 2 of which were children under 9. They now expire on September 26. My husband and I are going before they expire but the family trip has been postponed until January/February 2022. I also realize things may change between now and September.
> 1. First question: Since the tickets "rolled over" into basically anytime before September 26, can we go to any park or are we still bound to 1 of each park? (Just checking - DHS is our must do and I need to figure out how to reserve the park days)
> 2. Second question: Since we bought  discounted tickets, when we go to buy new tickets for the 2022 trip, will it be price bridged? (I bought online through Disney)
> 3. Third question: One of the kids has now aged out and I know we will have to pay the difference between a child ticket and an adult price for her, but if we arrive at WDW before the second child's birthday and we are there when she turns 9, (already using her child ticket prior to her birthday), will that make a difference?
> I'm not planning to make changes to the 4 tickets at this time because I'm waiting to see if they come up with another "special priced ticket" or extend the expiration date past September 26, but just gathering info in order to try to decide what to do with our unused tickets.
> Thank you!
> Also, I went to the magic band thread but that looks inactive; is there a current Q&A thread for magic bands? Thanks!


1. Unsure. I would _expect_ only one visit per park. (But, with the pandemic craziness... who knows?)
2. Expect price bridging (as usual.)
3. A child "remains" the age she/he was on the first day a ticket is used on a trip.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Thank you! This is what had me confused. 
*•Price bridging* is *NOT* done for tickets purchased "directly from Disney," as in:
*On-line Order from Disney site.*
Phone Order from Disney Phone Cast Member.
In-person at a WDW ticket booth, etc.


----------



## Robo

Mambo Junkie said:


> Thank you! This is what had me confused.
> *•Price bridging* is *NOT* done for tickets purchased "directly from Disney," as in:
> *On-line Order from Disney site.*
> Phone Order from Disney Phone Cast Member.
> In-person at a WDW ticket booth, etc.


Don't worry about "price bridging," per se. 
What you would be doing is using the amount you originally paid for the old (expired) tickets as a partial payment toward new tickets at the time of your trip.


----------



## 44disney

Hi — I’m just  letting everyone know of my positive ticketing experience yesterday.

For background, my DH and I had Florida Resident Weekday Select passes that originally were set to expire in late March 2020. With the shutdown days credited the new expiration date became August 19, 2020. We were interested in getting new Florida Resident APs, which ideally wouldn’t be activated until our planned trip in December this year.

Two days ago I called Disney to get my case started and was given the standard 14 day time period to receive a call back concerning an answer. That’s when I started reading here to get more info on what’s been going on and decided that it might be worth the 1 1/2 hour drive to Disney Springs to speak to someone face to face.

We got to the Guest Services building at Disney Springs at 9:40 AM and were second in line. Right at 10 AM a person at the kiosk outside of the building checked in the people in front of us and then it was our turn. Upon hearing a brief summary of our issue we were directed to go to the ticketing office in a nearby building and were the first people there. 

The cast member quickly found our information (we are only part time Fl residents and hadn’t brought our AP pass cards with us because we knew we wouldn’t be going to the parks on this trip and didn’t realize when we left home that it might be possible to get a new AP).  She told us that we couldn’t renew our expired passes (which would have had the date run from August 2020-August 2021) but we could buy new APs that would run one year from first use. And we were able to upgrade and purchase the Platinum APs instead of the Florida Select, which was exactly what we wanted. We did have to pay the regular price instead of the renewal price.

I have no idea if we would have gotten the same result had we not gone to Disney Springs but it definitely was worth the drive for us!


----------



## mamaofsix

How far in advance are park reservations filling up for busy times?  Or is there a separate thread tracking this?


----------



## CarolynFH

mamaofsix said:


> How far in advance are park reservations filling up for busy times?  Or is there a separate thread tracking this?


Not a specific separate thread, but people will start threads or make comments on ongoing threads about availability for certain times. In general, busy times like the December holiday period have started to show booked-up days at certain parks about 6 weeks ahead of time. Super desirable times, like MK for the anniversary date of Oct 1, 2021, booked up months in advance. It’s probably a good idea to watch it yourself on the official availability calendar for the time you’re interested in. Keep in mind there are three “buckets” of points and be sure to check the one appropriate for you. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder


----------



## jameybano

2minny said:


> I'm sorry, I just need to vent....I have called Ticket Services three times, one time I waited 2 hours, still on hold when I finally gave up.  2nd time I waited 1 1/2 hours and then was disconnected.  The third time I called I was told there was a two hour wait but they were closing soon and weren't allowed to transfer more calls.  Now I'm on hold for almost an hour, fourth try.  I just want to add park days to two people in our party.  My Disney Experience only lets me transfer tickets - can't add days.  And I need to add days in order to make park reservations.  I have never dealt with this in all of our trips.  I'm so frustrated.  It should not be this difficult!  UPDATE - just waited an hour, finally someone answered, I gave him my phone number and pleaded that he call me back if disney disconnects us.  He said he would.  After five minutes of discussion, I was disconnected and no phone call back.  I'm losing my mind!  Thanks for listening.


Same here. When  I arrive on 2/25, I am just planning to visit guest services at the hotel to add my days. I’ve already got my reservation for Hollywood Studios so I’m not real concerned about park availability. I didn’t buy a ticket for the day of arrival since I’m flying from the upper Midwest and could face winter weather delays.


----------



## 2minny

jameybano said:


> Same here. When  I arrive on 2/25, I am just planning to visit guest services at the hotel to add my days. I’ve already got my reservation for Hollywood Studios so I’m not real concerned about park availability. I didn’t buy a ticket for the day of arrival since I’m flying from the upper Midwest and could face winter weather delays.


Isn't it just crazy!?  Funny, I called back a day later, after I asked him to please call me back if we were disconnected, waited 2 hours and got the SAME employee that never called me back.  So....either they just don't have enough employees working in Ticket Services or that was a big coincidence that I got the same person!  I finally got it all worked out.  It's unbelievable how difficlult that was!


----------



## PoohHappens

I have looked and can’t find information on this topic.  Can you upgrade/add days to a ticket from the play more days promotion.  We were looking at booking a 4 night package which you pay for 3 day tickets and get 2 more days.  Will that be treated (bridged) as a 5 day ticket that can be upgraded or will it revert to the cost of a 3 day ticket negating the discount?   If you book more nights and pick the option of a 7 day ticket they factor the cost as 2 free days added to a 5 day ticket which is barely a discount and I don’t want the additional hotel days.


----------



## Robo

PoohHappens said:


> I have looked and can’t find information on this topic.  Can you upgrade/add days to a ticket from the play more days promotion.  We were looking at booking a 4 night package which you pay for 3 day tickets and get 2 more days.
> 
> Will that be treated (bridged) as a 5 day ticket that can be upgraded or will it revert to the cost of a 3 day ticket negating the discount?



I am not sure if those tickets can be upgraded.
(If they can be, you should get the value of a 5-day ticket.)


----------



## PoohHappens

Tha


Robo said:


> I am not sure if those tickets can be upgraded.
> (If they can be, you should get the value of a 5-day ticket.)


Thank You.  I would love to know if anyone has had any luck upgrading them.


----------



## DizDaD7

Sorry to jump in here, & if this has been asked /answered already, but on a different note: Is there any word yet on if AP's will be allowed to purchase for DVC / or anyone for that matter. Or existing tickets upgradeable to an AP?  T.I.A.  DizDad


----------



## Robo

DizDaD7 said:


> Sorry to jump in here, & if this has been asked /answered already, but on a different note: Is there any word yet on if AP's will be allowed to purchase for DVC / or anyone for that matter. Or existing tickets upgradeable to an AP?  T.I.A.  DizDad


Some have been sold. Case-by-case seems to be the situation. 
A guest needs to ask to see if Disney will allow the purchase. 
Upgrades would work, if the sale of AP is allowed for the guest(s) involved.


----------



## CaptHook34

Called WDW customer service last Wednesday in the afternoon, was only a 45min wait. Cast member was very friendly!


----------



## DizDaD7

Robo said:


> Some have been sold. Case-by-case seems to be the situation.
> A guest needs to ask to see if Disney will allow the purchase.
> Upgrades would work, if the sale of AP is allowed for the guest(s) involved.


This I assume is for an existing AP, to Renew"


CaptHook34 said:


> Called WDW customer service last Wednesday in the afternoon, was only a 45min wait. Cast member was very friendly!


Did you get a brand new one? Or just extend/renew and existing one? Or Did you have tickets and you upgrade? Sorry to be a bother... Thanks for the info guys


----------



## Hook_settr

Greetings!

My family is considering a trip (six nights) to WDW in early May 2021.  This would be our 5th trip in the last twelve years.  We always stay on property and use ME.  I'm struggling with the fact that based on what I have priced for a package that week, I will be spending a fair amount more than I have in the past and be receiving less of a product.  I know Covid is a part of the issue but I also feel like WDW is using Covid as an excuse to cut services that were a key part of a magical vacation.  With no extra magic hours, no fast passes, many dining options closed, no fireworks, considerably less shows etc. I am having trouble signing on to this endeavor.  This is not intended to be a whiny post even though as I read it, that's what it kind of sounds like.  Trust me.  I want to get excited.  Am I looking at this wrong?

Many thanks!


----------



## Pixie Dusted Snow

If you are not excited then I would pick somewhere else.
Plain and simple.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Why go if you aren’t excited?


----------



## Naomeri

One way to look at it is as an escape from what you’ve been living with for the past year.  I went for a week pre-covid last January, and thought I wouldn’t be going back until Dec 2021, but by October, I was going stir-crazy being trapped with my family (whom I love and are wonderful, in normal circumstances ) so I went for a 5 day solo trip the last week of October and recharged before the stress of the holidays.  Now I’m going back for a solo birthday trip in March for another recharge.

Will it be a different experience from “normal” Disney?  Yes, of course.  But the magic is still there, and the random cavalcades are a great addition, I definitely saw more characters in October than I did in January.  I do miss fireworks/evening shows, but it’s not the end of the world for me.


----------



## glocon

If you are not excited, maybe change your dates to later in the year? That way you still have a trip planned but there is more time for some magical things to come back.


----------



## DebLovesPooh

l look at it from the point of view that it’s going to be tons of fun and we’re going to make great memories regardless. It won’t be the same, but no trip is. No fireworks means we get to go to bed as early as I want. No shows means more pool time. Maybe not all restaurants are open, but we will still eat good food! If it just won’t be worth it to you, then you may want to reconsider so that you don’t regret going. I’ve read some posters wish they hadn’t gone. That said, I can’t wait! I’m going with the mindset that it’s going to be great no matter what and I’m grateful to be able to have some sun, fun, and smiles. Pared down Disney is still better than staying here all summer long.


----------



## Jhondy

I’ve changed my perception on a disney vacation but I don’t think it is worth it for everyone. It’s worth it for us right now only cause I have an AP and my kid is under 2. For me, the changes have meant no more worrying about the time and trying to stay on a “schedule”. We get up for rope drop, and while it stinks not having as much to do at the parks, it’s nice being able to go back for a nap and not feel like we are missing out. It’s also been nice to have more pool time especially since my child loves the water.

however there are things I don’t like, I miss the fireworks, I miss character hugs (although I don’t think my kid would have anything to do with that), and I hate some of the park hours, for example epcot opening at 11 makes us have to decide whether to go for rope drop or give our kid a decent nap (plus she wakes up early and there isn’t much to do in the early mornings). And it does feel like the magic is missing when you can’t see people’s face mask (and I hate photos with masks on).

if this was an only trip for me or the only trip for a long time,I wouldn’t go and save my money. If you just want an escape from real life and just a vacation then I’d say go


----------



## auntlynne

I went to WDW three times in 2020, not having been since a MVMCP in December 2014.  In the past, most trips were done without a lot of planning and lasted under 5 days.

After a week in Orlando in Jan 2020 (one ? park day), I really thought I was done with WDW.  It was the week following Princess Marathon.  And I had never experienced the crowd sizes that had become common.  

After reports of low crowds after reopening, I waited for traditional low season (and cooler temps, somewhat) and went to Orlando in September, eventually staying for two weeks.  Once home, we made arrangements to return in early November, utilizing scheduled vacation time that had been designated for a booked / paid-for Disney cruise.

I was headed to Orlando in January 2021, but came home due to car troubles.  I have been plotting the best time to return there this spring, trying to avoid Spring Break and Easter crowds.

I don’t consider myself a Disney fanatic - it’s not my “Happy Place;” that would probably be Hawaii.  The roller coasters are just okay.  Things are overpriced.  Not a fan of standing in line.  Didn’t visit during the heyday years of FP+; we were used to having to crisscross a park to get that paper FP ticket.  I say character greetings don’t matter, but get teary when a random encounter happens (I know they are just people in costumes, but still).  I skip most parades to catch a shorter queue for a ride (unless it’s the MNSSHP parade).

.... I am still excited about going this Spring.  Sure, I miss MK fireworks and the live shows.  (I miss live shows that were retired, 23 years after I saw them once).  We ate corn dog nuggets or had Dole Whip while watching the fireworks - Dole Whip is still there, in more parks than Used to be - and corn dog nuggets are available at Westward Ho!  

But it’s still WDW.  There’s a familiarity for those returning.  When you enter Main Street, there’s a castle at the end of the street (new colors).  Animal Kingdom is still A great immersion into a man-made nature (the animals are wonderful - and I have been on safari in Africa).  The Festivals at EPCOT and Soarin’ give me a reason to incorporate it into my trip (thanks to the return of park hopping).  The positive changes to Hollywood Studios are reflected in its increased crowds, but Toy Story Land and Galaxy’s Edge are definitely positive improvements.  

I have stopped in the street to listen to the Dapper Dans, watched the mini parades or cavalcades  without having to stake out a spot and ridden new favorite rides (Rise of the Resistance) and old, cheesy (kiddie) rides that I used to skip due to long lines - Winnie the Pooh, Peter Pan - thanks to shorter lines at various times of the day.

... If you just aren’t excited, its okay to skip it.   Just think about what is about a Disney trip that has made you return all those times.  Is it the family spending time together in a place you are comfortable, with old good memories?  Is there a deal breaker?  ME, a specific ride or show that is not available?

Best of success in your decision.


----------



## FCDub

I admittedly don’t understand “convince me” threads.

It sounds like you should not go.


----------



## randumb0

Don't spend discretionary money on things that don't excite you especially if you feel the value isn't there


----------



## Disneymomma18

I think only you can decide if it’s worth it to you or not. We’re 60 days away from our second “covid” trip. I actually really enjoyed our last trip. We were able to take things slow, do everything we wanted and the crowds were amazing. While the crowds are starting to pick up it’s still less people than normal. The number one change that I loved was the socially distanced lines. It’s Disney so there will always be lines, but I would much rather wait in a 45 minute line without a stranger breathing down my back. I don’t typically like meet and greets so getting to see the characters from a distance in the cavalcades was perfect. I also like that you don’t have to park yourself on Main Street for 2 hours to watch a parade. The shorter park hours were better for our family bc we are early risers and early to bed type people so not having to stay up until 10:00 every night while on vacation was nice. I never felt like I was missing out bc me and my kids needed to go to bed. Again I think it’s all in your perspective and what must do’s are going to missing for your family. It’s a lot of money to spend to be disappointed, but if you go in knowing what’s not going to be available to you then you shouldn’t be too upset.


----------



## JJ2017

Trying so hard to use the app/website to change the start date of my ticket but keep getting the Duck Out message. HS is now available but I have to change my dates first!!! I’m so frustrated!


----------



## conandrob240

Save your money and skip it right now. Too much money, too many people and too much taken away. They only vacation I’m going to do rest of this year is a Caribbean AI that’s operating close to normal.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Hook_settr said:


> Greetings!
> 
> My family is considering a trip (six nights) to WDW in early May 2021.  This would be our 5th trip in the last twelve years.  We always stay on property and use ME.  I'm struggling with the fact that based on what I have priced for a package that week, I will be spending a fair amount more than I have in the past and be receiving less of a product.  I know Covid is a part of the issue but I also feel like WDW is using Covid as an excuse to cut services that were a key part of a magical vacation.  With no extra magic hours, no fast passes, many dining options closed, no fireworks, considerably less shows etc. I am having trouble signing on to this endeavor.  This is not intended to be a whiny post even though as I read it, that's what it kind of sounds like.  Trust me.  I want to get excited.  Am I looking at this wrong?
> 
> Many thanks!


It’s one of the few family destinations doing things safely, demanding masks and enforcing it. If you’re desperate for a break and a vacation then hopefully it will be worth it. But there is no getting around the fact that it is paying the same (or more depending on your last visit) for less. Have you looked into the buy four days/get two free days ticket promotion? Or considered renting DVC points to save some money on hotels?

If it doesn’t make sense that’s okay! I wish I could say that low wait times are ample or other things are more special to offset what they’ve taken away, but it’s just not true. Other than WDW this year we’ve done a cabin trip in PA and are heading to Grand Canyon/Bruce Canyon for spring break. A lot less $$ too.


----------



## conandrob240

No dining plan, no annual passes, no FPs, no fireworks, no parades, no shows, shortened hours, large crowds. Much less for more.


----------



## Upatnoon

Hook_settr said:


> Greetings!
> 
> My family is considering a trip (six nights) to WDW in early May 2021.  This would be our 5th trip in the last twelve years.  We always stay on property and use ME.  I'm struggling with the fact that based on what I have priced for a package that week, I will be spending a fair amount more than I have in the past and be receiving less of a product.  I know Covid is a part of the issue but I also feel like WDW is using Covid as an excuse to cut services that were a key part of a magical vacation.  With no extra magic hours, no fast passes, many dining options closed, no fireworks, considerably less shows etc. I am having trouble signing on to this endeavor.  This is not intended to be a whiny post even though as I read it, that's what it kind of sounds like.  Trust me.  I want to get excited.  Am I looking at this wrong?
> 
> Many thanks!


WDW isn't the only place to vacation. There is a real "world" out there to explore. Once you get the urge to come back to WDW it will be there. Maybe in a few years they'll have lots of new features for you to be excited about.


----------



## pigletgirl

Hook_settr said:


> Greetings!
> 
> My family is considering a trip (six nights) to WDW in early May 2021.  This would be our 5th trip in the last twelve years.  We always stay on property and use ME.  I'm struggling with the fact that based on what I have priced for a package that week, I will be spending a fair amount more than I have in the past and be receiving less of a product.  I know Covid is a part of the issue but I also feel like WDW is using Covid as an excuse to cut services that were a key part of a magical vacation.  With no extra magic hours, no fast passes, many dining options closed, no fireworks, considerably less shows etc. I am having trouble signing on to this endeavor.  This is not intended to be a whiny post even though as I read it, that's what it kind of sounds like.  Trust me.  I want to get excited.  Am I looking at this wrong?
> 
> Many thanks!


Vacations should be enjoyable. WDW is a pretty penny and don't spend the cash unless you are 100% certain you want to go.


----------



## JJ2017

JJ2017 said:


> Trying so hard to use the app/website to change the start date of my ticket but keep getting the Duck Out message. HS is now available but I have to change my dates first!!! I’m so frustrated!


I kept trying all night and figured it would be fixed in the morning but just tried and got the Duck Out message again. If HS fills up I will be soooo upset. Our March days turned green yesterday and scared it will go back to yellow. What number do I call? Any time I’ve called to do something with tickets they have always transferred me. If all I’m trying to do is change the start date, what is the correct phone number? Thanks!


----------



## Hook_settr

Thank you for everyone taking time to offer input.  We had a family meeting last night and everyone agreed that WDW has always been one of our favorite vacations due to great memories/nostalgia.  That coupled with the fact that we have been several times makes it an “easy” vacation because we have an idea of what to expect and how to plan.  This Covid trip may not have all the offerings that we have enjoyed in the past but it might just be a little sweeter since we have been fairly home bound for nearly a year already.  Thanks again for everyone’s input.

I’m going to Disney world!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

You'll have fun! Just don't spend too much time making comparisons. Take it for what it is. It beats staying home!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Hook_settr said:


> Thank you for everyone taking time to offer input.  We had a family meeting last night and everyone agreed that WDW has always been one of our favorite vacations due to great memories/nostalgia.  That coupled with the fact that we have been several times makes it an “easy” vacation because we have an idea of what to expect and how to plan.  This Covid trip may not have all the offerings that we have enjoyed in the past but it might just be a little sweeter since we have been fairly home bound for nearly a year already.  Thanks again for everyone’s input.
> 
> I’m going to Disney world!




This is exactly what we did as a family. My husband was not convinced about going, but we really discussed everything available, all the things we still haven't done and the fact that we will be 2 years without a vacation by then. I told him if he still wasn't convinced that we would go without him. That seemed to do the trick.


----------



## fhtpdw20

Sorry.  I use to be a Disney Cheerleader but that has changed.  DH died and DS is grown so Disney does not hold the same feeling for me anymore.  I enjoyed my solo trip in 2016 but felt disappointed with 2018 trip.  Now with all the planning hoops to jump through, the cuts and what I consider to be nickel and dime tactics, I have no desire to return. Might still look at cruising but the parks are pretty much kaput.


----------



## Darcy03231

I had a September 2020 trip that I cancelled.  I don't plan to go back until things are more "normal" as I don't want to pay full price for what would be, in my mind, a lesser experience.   It sounds like you have the same mindset, so I would explore a different vacation.   Maybe do a Universal Studios trip.


----------



## kmacht

So they are offering less but there will also be fewer people in the parks.  We would have never considered going in April when our schools have spring break in the Northeast but we are going this year.  With reduced park capacities, no school groups, few people visiting from foreign countries, and a lot of people not willing to travel we are expecting some crowds but it still to be an enjoyable week.

Have you considered staying offsite at a condo?  With fewer visitors the condo rental prices have tanked.  Yes, there are no night shows or fireworks but since we are staying offsite that will just give us more time to go explore non-Disney restaurants and attractions along 192.

If this is your first time visiting Disney or a once in a lifetime trip I would skip it this year but if you have been before and are just looking for a fun vacation and not worried about seeing everything I think Disney can still be enjoyable.


----------



## Rockbro

randumb0 said:


> Don't spend discretionary money on things that don't excite you especially if you feel the value isn't there



I agree 100% with this. If you have to be convinced by someone else, it is not the right decision.

Additionally, I was told something a long time ago... If you have to think about something excessively, then you know what is right.

EDIT: Also, my wife and I are perpetual Disney and cruise people. We haven't been on vacation for upwards of five years and are considering a change to Tahoe or Lake Placid or a spa in Vermont that we went to once. Maybe even going to the place where "A Christmas Story" was filmed and visiting the house.

Don't get me wrong, I love Disney, but it is not the only destination on earth.


----------



## rwdavis2

I would just wait and see where thing end up in the next year or 2.  We only go every 4 to 6 years.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

There’s so many other places to go that are offering amazing deals and much more that is open. We won’t be going to Disney until it’s back to “normal.” In the meantime we have several other places planned. Next up is Puerto Rico. Disney will be there when we decide to go back.

I can’t pay disney prices for half the experience.


----------



## heresabe

I intend to return this year but I am not sure if the smaller crowds justify spending the same $$$ for shorter hours and no FP. I am seriously considering switching affinity to Universal next year if Disney proceeds with eliminating Magical Express.


----------



## rwdavis2

heresabe said:


> I intend to return this year but I am not sure if the smaller crowds justify spending the same $$$ for shorter hours and no FP. I am seriously considering switching affinity to Universal next year if Disney proceeds with eliminating Magical Express.


IMHO, you won't regret a trip to Universal.  The hotels have better service.  We usually stay at the Hard Rock and the Free Express pass for staying on site is a huge plus.  The best attractions at Universal are better than the best ones at WDW except for maybe the ones at Galaxy's Edge.

Given that WDW is not completely open I would avoid it until it is.


----------



## queenofthehive

For our next trip, a person in our party is not sure about being able to go at this time. If I purchase a ticket for him and make our park day reservations, will I be able to reassign this unused ticket (5 day pass) and use it for another trip if he doesn’t end up going? He will definitely not be going on that trip so can I reassign to someone else in our party? This is during a Holiday week so I would like to reserve our park days early. Thank you.


----------



## RamblingMad

You are going way too frequently. I say this as someone who went almost every other year as a kid. I got burnt out on the Disney experience. I did one last trip as a kid for university graduation in 1999, but then I didn’t return back until 2009. Too much of a good thing makes it less so.

My last theme park trip was a universal only one in 2019.  Far cheaper and easier to plan. 

I’d wait for at least fireworks to be back before going again


----------



## Darcy03231

rwdavis2 said:


> IMHO, you won't regret a trip to Universal.  The hotels have better service.  We usually stay at the Hard Rock and the Free Express pass for staying on site is a huge plus.  The best attractions at Universal are better than the best ones at WDW except for maybe the ones at Galaxy's Edge.
> 
> Given that WDW is not completely open I would avoid it until it is.



I second this.  We've had some amazing vacations at Universal.   I love staying at one of their deluxe on-site hotels with the Express Pass.   Plenty to see/do and still have lots of time left for the pool.


----------



## TinyTGO

It's a lot of money to not be excited about it


----------



## bakerworld

Last year cancelling trip after trip became more stressful to me than CV19! DH was wanting to cancel our November '20 trip but I held firm and we managed to squeak it in before the upswing in CV numbers created a resumption of quarantine levels.  We'd eliminated commando park trips in the 90's when the kids asked to have more pool time and less park time at ages 8, 12 and 15. 

While masking wasn't ideal we sat long enough in various beverage locations to have significant mask break intervals. Using the MDE App made line standing fairly short turning it into a retro park experience from prior FP era. We ended up cancelling half the dinner reservations we felt we had to have because every place we tried was accepting walk-ups or bar seating - properly distanced. We never once used the QS food ordering because we didn't have a need, plus I'd rather sit in the AC at a bar that in a loud QS location. The ticket expense was hard to swallow so we eliminated souvenir shopping and tried to watch food expenses - sharing meals. We had such a good time that we have '21 trips planned for March, May, July and September, along with a March '22 cruise and a large family vacation being planned for September '22.

IMO for the commando vacationer and the vacationer whose experience is dependent on special events and fireworks, maybe 2023 is a more realistic vacation experience.


----------



## Tasmen

Hook_settr said:


> Thank you for everyone taking time to offer input.  We had a family meeting last night and everyone agreed that WDW has always been one of our favorite vacations due to great memories/nostalgia.  That coupled with the fact that we have been several times makes it an “easy” vacation because we have an idea of what to expect and how to plan.  This Covid trip may not have all the offerings that we have enjoyed in the past but it might just be a little sweeter since we have been fairly home bound for nearly a year already.  Thanks again for everyone’s input.
> 
> I’m going to Disney world!



We are taking a very similar approach with our upcoming trip.  We've had so many trips canceled over the last year (yeeeeeesh... we are a year in y'all) and just need some happy even if it is not the happy we are typically used to at WDW.  We are still going to be at Disney and that is nothing to be sad about.


----------



## wilbret

Why not give Universal a try, and just make part of your trip to Disney?


----------



## Tammy A

I understand completely where you are coming from.  I so want to be excited about Disney again.  My sister's family and my family have been going to Disney and letting our kids (The cousins grew up together) spend quality time together for a long week.  It was our happy place cause life can be tough.  My sister and I along with our mother loved Disney.  She passed 22 years ago and I think by introducing Disney to our kids every couple of years or 3, we felt close to her like we were showing them a part of her as only the 2 oldest girls got to meet her and they were only 8 months (my oldest daughter) and 15 months (my sister's oldest, also a daughter) when she passed. It was our go- to trip through divorces, my sister's 2 long bouts of illness in the hospital, the last of which resulted in an amputation of her leg just below knee and just having busy lives.  My sister's son passed last year at 19 very unexpectedly.  We so wanted to go and all of us be together.  We had a trip planned in November and had to cancel when my boyfriend and my daughter both ended up with covid 19.  I had to quarantine with my daughter and boyfriend.  My 2 sons stayed with my ex husband for 2 1/2 weeks and my sister and niece decided not to go.  Now we want to try again but Disney prices are higher and you get less.  But it's like not going home.  We miss it so much.  -
So I do understand where you are coming from.  U'd like your friends here on the dis to reassure you that it is still worth the money cause you so want to go back to Disney, a place where we are happy and together and our difficult times are still there but maybe for 1 week we can just immerse in this magical place.  So the answer to the question, is it still worth it?  I believe its different for everyone.  I believe you can still have a wonderful trip but only if you accept that things are different and you are willing to not pay attention to the price tag.  For me,  I'm going to wait.  I'm going to save up my money and I'm going to watch Disney movies and I'm going to look at pictures of our trips, because I've realized that if I go back right now, having experienced many wonderful trips with my family, I will be disappointed.  So even though I miss it and I so need a trip with my family and extended family, I'm going to wait and plan and save my money and dream of that really amazing trip we are going to take in 2 years.
Here's to everyone having happy trips whether its this year, next year or there after.  May your next Disney trip be everything You need and dream of!


----------



## starousse

Hook_settr said:


> Thank you for everyone taking time to offer input.  We had a family meeting last night and everyone agreed that WDW has always been one of our favorite vacations due to great memories/nostalgia.  That coupled with the fact that we have been several times makes it an “easy” vacation because we have an idea of what to expect and how to plan.  This Covid trip may not have all the offerings that we have enjoyed in the past but it might just be a little sweeter since we have been fairly home bound for nearly a year already.  Thanks again for everyone’s input.
> 
> I’m going to Disney world!



Exactly this!  I feel that if you are seasoned Disney travelers and these are your favorite memorable family trips, then just go for it. I too, was questioning whether or not to go this summer....maybe going to the Carribbean instead....but like you, our Disney trips are our favorites and because we know what we're okay to miss and what are the must do's, we know we'll have a relaxing and fun trip regardless. Sure, I will miss not seeing the fireworks and the ability to close down MK with my kids till one in the morning, but it is what it is. We don't do character meets or watch the parades, the majority of our favorite restaurants are open and ME will still be running, so I don't feel that I'm losing too much value. I would however recommend that anyone taking a first trip should probably wait until the following year.


----------



## Robo

queenofthehive said:


> For our next trip, a person in our party is not sure about being able to go at this time. If I purchase a ticket for him and make our park day reservations,
> 1. will I be able to reassign this unused ticket (5 day pass) and use it for another trip if he doesn’t end up going?
> 2. He will definitely not be going on that trip so can I reassign to someone else in our party?


1. Yes.
2. Yes.

And, if that unused ticket remains unused past its "final valid date" (all current tickets have a date that they can no longer be used... they finally do "expire" at a certain date,) even that expired ticket's full value can be used to help buy a new ticket at a future date of travel to WDW.


----------



## Blondie58

You are asking so my personal opinion:  We work too hard for what we have to take any vacation that we know we will be unhappy with before we even go.  I would reassess and vacation where you will be happy, content, and feel you get the best bang for your dollar.


----------



## emmabelle

Just curious if anyone knows

Our out of state platinum annual passes were originally suppose to expire on Oct. 25, 2020. We took the extension and now they are expiring 3/21/21. I'm so confused... Can we renew and would we get vouchers for full price, or a renewal price with an expiration date?  We're heading to Disney on Sunday.


----------



## HollyMD

Our situation was similar. Our extension had ours expiring 3/1/2021. We just renewed at the renewal price, with an expiration of date of 3/1/2022(beginning after our others expire). I was able to do this online.


----------



## kathy884

Hook_settr said:


> Thank you for everyone taking time to offer input.  We had a family meeting last night and everyone agreed that WDW has always been one of our favorite vacations due to great memories/nostalgia.  That coupled with the fact that we have been several times makes it an “easy” vacation because we have an idea of what to expect and how to plan.  This Covid trip may not have all the offerings that we have enjoyed in the past but it might just be a little sweeter since we have been fairly home bound for nearly a year already.  Thanks again for everyone’s input.
> 
> I’m going to Disney world!


Going anywhere with all this COVID-19 stuff for me just felt so normal. (It's almost like we forgot how much fun it is to do something totally fun and frivolous and just get away, and we appreciated everything a little more.)  Just my guess, but I think you will have a great time.  I get the easy part too and am choosing that more and more these days.  It's just so easy to plan when you know options for where to stay, options for things to do, and if you like theme parks you know you'll have fun in Orlando (the theme park capital of the world).  And for me, since I've been to Orlando so many times it's easy to pick and choose (no concern about doing everything and I can really enjoy the moment).

Wishing you and your family a wonderful.  Being together and doing something you'll all enjoy together is the best part of all.


----------



## MomOTwins

You’ll have a great time!  Nothing is the same this year exactly, but it’s still a happy place!


----------



## Rockbro

You saying that you had a "family meeting" warmed my heart. I don't want to say why or get into specifics, but good job.


----------



## auntlynne

Hook_settr said:


> Thank you for everyone taking time to offer input.  We had a family meeting last night and everyone agreed that WDW has always been one of our favorite vacations due to great memories/nostalgia.  That coupled with the fact that we have been several times makes it an “easy” vacation because we have an idea of what to expect and how to plan.  This Covid trip may not have all the offerings that we have enjoyed in the past but it might just be a little sweeter since we have been fairly home bound for nearly a year already.  Thanks again for everyone’s input.
> 
> I’m going to Disney world!



When you finish your trip, let us know what you think.


----------



## kwhite1022

We currently have one day tickets for next Tuesday reserved for Hollywood Studios.....can you still add park hopper that day at the park?  We are unsure if we will be able to get through the marquee rides in time to justify park hopping, so I really hate to spend that money prior to that day.   Just not sure if that is still an option!


----------



## Robo

kwhite1022 said:


> We currently have one day tickets for next Tuesday reserved for Hollywood Studios.....
> 1. can you still add park hopper that day at the park?  We are unsure if we will be able to get through the marquee rides in time to justify park hopping, so I really hate to spend that money prior to that day.
> 2. Just not sure if that is still an option!


1. Yes.
2. You can even do it from the Guest Relations inside the first park at some point before you are ready to exit.


----------



## sghokie

Can someone educate me on the AP Renewal options?
I had bought an out of state, I think that was called a platinum pass January 2020. I took the cancel refund option when it was available last summer.
What are the options for renewing? I have heard about legacy pass holders, but I don't know many details.
I don't actually have a trip planned at the moment, but will probably come up with something eventually and would like to have the AP again.


----------



## Robo

sghokie said:


> Can someone educate me on the AP Renewal options?
> I had bought an out of state, I think that was called a platinum pass January 2020. I took the cancel refund option when it was available last summer.
> What are the options for renewing? I have heard about legacy pass holders, but I don't know many details.
> I don't actually have a trip planned at the moment, but will probably come up with something eventually and would like to have the AP again.


"Out-of-state" APs came in various types with various names.
As for getting another at this time... no guarantees.
Call Disney, explain your situation and ask nicely for what you'd like.


----------



## CarolynFH

sghokie said:


> Can someone educate me on the AP Renewal options?
> I had bought an out of state, I think that was called a platinum pass January 2020. I took the cancel refund option when it was available last summer.
> What are the options for renewing? I have heard about legacy pass holders, but I don't know many details.
> I don't actually have a trip planned at the moment, but will probably come up with something eventually and would like to have the AP again.


The last few pages of this thread may be helpful: https://www.disboards.com/threads/ap-only-info-thread-reservation-system-extensions-refunds.3798147/
It seems that people who cancelled their APs during the closure are being allowed to buy new ones (at “new” price, not renewal) but have until 12/31/30 to activate them. I believe you need to call the VIPassholder phone number and get your name on a list and wait several weeks for a callback as to whether you’re eligible or not.


----------



## poohs_hunny

Perhaps a silly question: can an adult ticket be used by a child?  I have two adult tickets from a canceled trip last May assigned to my in laws.  We have a trip planned this September, but not with the in laws. I know the tickets can be reassigned, but can an adult ticket be reassigned to my DD (3 yo)?  I know children's tickets are a bit cheaper, but I would rather use the tickets we already have before purchasing new ones.  My DH and I have DVC gold APs (not activated yet) and my mom will use the other adult ticket.  Thank you!


----------



## bluecastle

I am planning a trip with the tentative dates of 2/1/22-2/7/22 
My questions:
1. Should/can I buy tickets now? I am thinking of a 4 day hopper since we will be spending a couple of days just at the resort. Do not have resort res yet because AKL is not available right now. 
2. If I buy my tickets from a third-part seller, like Undercover Tourist, and we end up postponing our trip, will Disney honor those? 
3. Do I make the changes, if I postpone, by phone or on MDE?
4. I'm assuming the No Expiration date option is no longer available. What if we can't go until 2023? How do I apply expired unused tickets for a later trip? Will Disney apply credit from unused tickets to new ones and will they do that if I didn't buy them from Disney?
5. Should I buy tickets now even though I am uncertain about a few details of our trip, other then it won't be in 2021? Isn't there usually a price increase around this time of year? 
Thanks in advance! I am sorry to ask such basic questions, but my planning is usually more organized and certain, and right now I am not certain about anything except wanting to invest in tickets that I can use in the future before any price increases. I used to do that all the time before they changed to date based with expiration dates. Thanks again!


----------



## Robo

bluecastle said:


> I am planning a trip with the tentative dates of 2/1/22-2/7/22
> My questions:
> 1. Should/can I buy tickets now? I am thinking of a 4 day hopper since we will be spending a couple of days just at the resort. Do not have resort res yet because AKL is not available right now.
> 2. If I buy my tickets from a third-part seller, like ******************, and we end up postponing our trip, will Disney honor those?
> 3. Do I make the changes, if I postpone, by phone or on MDE?
> 4a. I'm assuming the No Expiration date option is no longer available.
> What if we can't go until 2023?
> 4b. How do I apply expired unused tickets for a later trip?
> 4c. Will Disney apply credit from unused tickets to new ones and
> 4d. will they do that if I didn't buy them from Disney?
> 5. Should I buy tickets now even though I am uncertain about a few details of our trip, other then it won't be in 2021?
> 6. Isn't there usually a price increase around this time of year?
> Thanks in advance! I am sorry to ask such basic questions, but my planning is usually more organized and certain, and right now I am not certain about anything except
> 7. wanting to invest in tickets that I can use in the future before any price increases. I used to do that all the time before they changed to date based with expiration dates. Thanks again!


1. Personal choice. I would not.
2. They will be considered the same as tickets bought from Disney.
3. You can try on MDE. If not working, try phone.
4a. Correct.
4b. You likely must call.
4c. Yes.
4d. Yes.
5. See #1.
6. Varies. For obvious reasons, we can't count on things being "normal."
7. I would rather risk having to pay a bit more for tickets for a trip I know I will be using than be "stuck with" owning tickets for a trip that may be curtailed or postponed.


----------



## bluecastle

Robo said:


> 1. Personal choice. I would not.
> 2. They will be considered the same as tickets bought from Disney.
> 3. You can try on MDE. If not working, try phone.
> 4a. Correct.
> 4b. You likely must call.
> 4c. Yes.
> 4d. Yes.
> 5. See #1.
> 6. Varies. For obvious reasons, we can't count on things being "normal."
> 7. I would rather risk having to pay a bit more for tickets for a trip I know I will be using than be "stuck with" owning tickets for a trip that may be curtailed or postponed.


Thank you!


----------



## qman6975

I’m glad to hear you folks are heading to WDW.  We understand and came to the conclusion that we are waiting until things return to normal.     We want the fireworks, the shows, park hoping, the whole thing.  Plus we love the ”Disney bubble“ and are waiting to see what comes after ME goes away.   It’s not being critical of other people’s decisions it’s just what works for us.


----------



## ucf_knight

Hook_settr said:


> Greetings!
> 
> My family is considering a trip (six nights) to WDW in early May 2021.  This would be our 5th trip in the last twelve years.  We always stay on property and use ME.  I'm struggling with the fact that based on what I have priced for a package that week, I will be spending a fair amount more than I have in the past and be receiving less of a product.  I know Covid is a part of the issue but I also feel like WDW is using Covid as an excuse to cut services that were a key part of a magical vacation.  With no extra magic hours, no fast passes, many dining options closed, no fireworks, considerably less shows etc. I am having trouble signing on to this endeavor.  This is not intended to be a whiny post even though as I read it, that's what it kind of sounds like.  Trust me.  I want to get excited.  Am I looking at this wrong?
> 
> Many thanks!


It’s Disney lite so to speak. It’s still a great vacation product imo. The magic hours are essentially happening in every park but not being advertised as they all are opening earlier than posted times. We did rotr, mfsr, slinky, mmrr and ogas cantina in a 2.5 hour window this past January on a Saturday. We miss fast passes but if you get there early you will hit the big attractions and waits aren’t that bad. I think dining is still good. The big things they haven’t been able to account for are fireworks and shows but we never stayed up late for fireworks anyways. We did miss the shows though.


----------



## Kitty & Covs Covs

We decided to go this year because the things we normally do--rides, basically--are still mostly open.  We rarely stopped for the parades, didn't really do any of the shows, and thankfully my daughter is just aging out of character meet and greets (which I sort of hated waiting in line for anyway).   For us, the biggest change is that of logistics (no FP+, different hours, still not totally sure what our snack strategy is outside of TS) and I'm actually intrigued to see how that goes.  With a party of 7 it might be nice to just wander to whatever rides have the shortest lines at any given time? I'm optimistic. 

So, I think it's worth taking an inventory of what you do and like the most in the parks.  I can't say conclusively we are making the right decision because our trip hasn't happened yet (going in a little over two weeks), but in our decision making getting out of the cold, dreary, cooped up winter to the warm, sunny, outdoor park was good enough for now.   Cost is obviously a factor--we are flying Frontier on $60 roundtrip tickets with no carry ons or baggage and staying at a moderate resort in the lowest rate room.   The ROI could be higher for us (in our opinion) than if you're looking at a higher price trip.


----------



## mindeola

I saw your reply that you are going. My initial response would be don't go if you need to be convinced. Since you have decided to go, I will just offer a few thoughts. 

I do not know how I would feel if I was spending full price or taking a family.  We get military discounts and I go with my girlfriends. Splitting a  room four ways is cheap! I also fly there very inexpensively from new Orleans. That being said, I am loving COVID Disney. I went in October and December. Have a trip for March and then hubby is joining me in May. 

I do several long weekends a year. That means parks from open to close. We go hard! This has really made me slow down and enjoy resorts and other Disney offerings. It is so hard for me not to be in an open park! I am really loving some of the relaxing experiences I have had lately. I LOVE not having butts in my face on Disney transportation and not filling in available space on ride queues. I really have not missed the things they do not have at the moment. I will be glad when some of them return though!


----------



## PamNC

I understand how you're feeling, I really do. You've obviously got a lot of different points of view and that's the point... it's not for everyone. I've been twice since Covid.. September 2020 and the last week of January. I missed the shows and fireworks and the limited dining options for certain BUT it was still magical for me. I go every year, sometimes multiple times in a year, so I know I'll be back. It IS my happy place for sure although I like to visit other destinations. To me, it's safer than a lot of places becaue they really have done a great job with social distancing, masks, etc.  I've done the shows and fireworks multiple times and absolutely miss them but I still want to go to my happy place to experience what is open and just to be "in the magic." Plus, once the shows and fireworks return, they will be even more special. I don't have kids so character meet and greets don't really affect me. I actually like the cavalcades better than the planned parades. In both of my trips, the crowds were much lighter than pre-covid days so that is another reason I have enjoyed my recent trips.  Especially the late January trip....5 minutes for soarin, 15 for FOP, 25 for Splash, 20 for BTMRR.  I'll go again - in fact I am in September for the DIS Reunion.


----------



## kslone2021

Hook_settr said:


> Greetings!
> 
> My family is considering a trip (six nights) to WDW in early May 2021.  This would be our 5th trip in the last twelve years.  We always stay on property and use ME.  I'm struggling with the fact that based on what I have priced for a package that week, I will be spending a fair amount more than I have in the past and be receiving less of a product.  I know Covid is a part of the issue but I also feel like WDW is using Covid as an excuse to cut services that were a key part of a magical vacation.  With no extra magic hours, no fast passes, many dining options closed, no fireworks, considerably less shows etc. I am having trouble signing on to this endeavor.  This is not intended to be a whiny post even though as I read it, that's what it kind of sounds like.  Trust me.  I want to get excited.  Am I looking at this wrong?
> 
> Many thanks!



My family and I Disney vacation at least once a year! With the exception of last year, when our cruise was cancelled twice... I struggled with this same dilemma when making our reservations this time.  I felt like I was paying so much, but not getting near the perks!!! But then I started to think that maybe now we will actually get more resort and pool time then we normally would. Let's face it, staying out at the parks all day, your entire trip, is nothing short of exhausting.  I'm hoping with the less park hours, that maybe we will get more time to relax and enjoy all the magic.  And as far as the meet and greets go... Is it bad to say that I'm a little glad their unavailable at the moment??? lol... Those lines are exhaustingly long and our daughter has met them...  I still have doubts here and there, but it's DISNEY WORLD, no matter what, it will be magical!!! My little one is so ready to go!!


----------



## StuckInKS

We just decided to plan a last minute trip and we are all excited despite knowing it will be a different experience. We will be spending a lot more, but we haven't been since Jan 2020 and most of us have literally been at home for almost a year now, except for the DH who runs the errands. With me working from home and the kids homeschooling, there has been little reason to risk all of us going anywhere and we haven't. So, we are excited just to be going anywhere at all and especially excited since it is WDW, even with the higher cost and the reduced experience. We are focusing on the things that will be available and starting to plan, which helps us get excited. I'm bummed that the parks are closing earlier, but being in snow right now, it will be fun to spend time in the pools instead. We may also try to stay at a deluxe the entire time, since we usually stay in a value. If we can do that will help add a new experience to look forward too.


----------



## SWDisfan

Hook_settr said:


> Greetings!
> 
> My family is considering a trip (six nights) to WDW in early May 2021.  This would be our 5th trip in the last twelve years.  We always stay on property and use ME.  I'm struggling with the fact that based on what I have priced for a package that week, I will be spending a fair amount more than I have in the past and be receiving less of a product.  I know Covid is a part of the issue but I also feel like WDW is using Covid as an excuse to cut services that were a key part of a magical vacation.  With no extra magic hours, no fast passes, many dining options closed, no fireworks, considerably less shows etc. I am having trouble signing on to this endeavor.  This is not intended to be a whiny post even though as I read it, that's what it kind of sounds like.  Trust me.  I want to get excited.  Am I looking at this wrong?
> 
> Many thanks!


This won’t be the response you’re hoping for, but as a recent visitor is was blah. I love Disney. Huge fan. But this was really hard trip. The constant mask reminders, empty sanitizers, blocked seats on busses making a simple ride not simple as your filled with anxiety if you’ll make it on as the busses are at half capacity at most! The lack of fast passes was the worst part. I just could not stand in line for a full day on rides we’ve been able to walk right on in the past. We also did universal. Now they’re even more annoying with the covid rules but at least they still had the express pass option. As we stayed on site that was included and was awesome! Plus all their restaurants were open! We had a hard time finding dinner one night at the boardwalk and had to resort to their awful pizza. If you don’t have dining reservations they are a MUST DO for Disney this year! Otherwise you can end up needing Uber to goto a chain offsite. Not exactly staying in that Disney bubble. All in all it was still nice to get away. We snagged a 40% off 1 bedroom at boardwalk and were able to get passes to ride RoR, stood in line for MMRR, and the kids went a few new rides they’ve never been in either. That was the best part. I’m just glad this was not one of our first trips as we definitely would have been even more disappointed. Hope this help!


----------



## ryman471

conandrob240 said:


> No dining plan, no annual passes, no FPs, no fireworks, no parades, no shows, shortened hours, large crowds. Much less for more.


That is alot of "stuff" that has been taken away to pay the same price for. hmmmm.....


----------



## revdon64

My family loves Disney. We miss Disney. But, we are really having a hard time justifying the value of a Disney vacation compared to other destinations right now. And it doesn't look like it's going to get better any time soon. This summer we're going to the Great Smokey Mountains/Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge area and spending quite a bit less than we would going to Disney.


----------



## DL1WDW2

My family tradition has always been Xmas Day arrival and depart NYDay.
So really worried about No fireworks and No AuldLangSyne Castle Coutdown. So we made it even bigger and went to Gaylord Resort to experience their interior balcony rooms...How awesome is that with everybody opening their balcony doors to sit every night (No worries about the weather)and watch the lobby activities including giant holiday light show and peeking inside to see how many families had decorated their rooms too. Then we went to Universal Studios and their decorations at night remind me of Osborne lights and discovered I love the Grinch more than Mickey Mouse... and then finale at MK trip... Disney had awesome fireworks streaming every night on resort TVs and photo memory picture “with masks” on standing under the Xmas tree on Main Street and then BLT bridge along with families on their balconies with all of us Counting Down together & hollering Happy New Year to the World at midnight.
So glad I did not cancel!

Forgot we also went to the Give Kids the World Holiday Celebration!!!


----------



## PoshMom

Hook_settr said:


> Greetings!
> 
> My family is considering a trip (six nights) to WDW in early May 2021.  This would be our 5th trip in the last twelve years.  We always stay on property and use ME.  I'm struggling with the fact that based on what I have priced for a package that week, I will be spending a fair amount more than I have in the past and be receiving less of a product.  I know Covid is a part of the issue but I also feel like WDW is using Covid as an excuse to cut services that were a key part of a magical vacation.  With no extra magic hours, no fast passes, many dining options closed, no fireworks, considerably less shows etc. I am having trouble signing on to this endeavor.  This is not intended to be a whiny post even though as I read it, that's what it kind of sounds like.  Trust me.  I want to get excited.  Am I looking at this wrong?
> 
> Many thanks!



My sentiments exactly and I'm a fairly optimistic person.  My husband is definitely not crazy about the cuts yet paying same price.  We also realize some of this is temporary and out of anyone's control.  We hope these aren't permanent changes.  I'm hopeful.


----------



## PoshMom

qman6975 said:


> I’m glad to hear you folks are heading to WDW.  We understand and came to the conclusion that we are waiting until things return to normal.     We want the fireworks, the shows, park hoping, the whole thing.  Plus we love the ”Disney bubble“ and are waiting to see what comes after ME goes away.   It’s not being critical of other people’s decisions it’s just what works for us.


Agree 100%!


----------



## Rockbro

ryman471 said:


> That is alot of "stuff" that has been taken away to pay the same price for. hmmmm.....



It's the new Chapek dining and package plan. The motto is "fill my pockets while I empty yours."


----------



## DisneyMama811

outside of the fact that the border is closed, this is exactly why we aren't going until things are more "normal" (hopefully next year) I've been before but my kids have not and this will probably be the only time we can go while they y are at that age that they still believe in magic, so I want them to get as much of a full experience as possible


----------



## Rockbro

DisneyMama811 said:


> outside of the fact that the border is closed, this is exactly why we aren't going until things are more "normal" (hopefully next year) I've been before but my kids have not and this will probably be the only time we can go while they y are at that age that they still believe in magic, so I want them to get as much of a full experience as possible



You and I have become pretty good friends or aquaintances. You mentioned border closings. Are you from outside the US?


----------



## Rockbro

Rockbro said:


> It's the new Chapek dining and package plan. The motto is "fill my pockets while I empty yours."



As I've said before, the "angry emojis" make me laugh. Thanks for making my day!


----------



## MischaOz

So, I haven’t been back to Disney yet since covid, but have a trip planned for DH’s and my 20th anniversary in May!  Here is how I arrived at that decision and why I am SO excited!!

I felt much like you. I did not feel the desire to go back to Disney while the experience seemed so much less for the same price. We have done some other traveling over the past year and it was all great. Then, earlier this month we took a short trip to St. Augustine. Just being at MCO was like...I can’t really explain it! But it made my heart ache for Disney sooooo bad! The whole time we were in St. Aug I wished I was in Orlando. It was like being so close yet so far away, if that makes sense. 

Meanwhile, DH and I were trying to plan our 20th anniversary trip. I weighed a lot of different options (Sedona, FL Keys, etc) but my heart wasn’t in it. As soon as I set foot on Florida soil I knew we had to go to Disney!  Even if it’s not the same, it’s still our happy place!  I booked our trip that week and have felt so excited ever since then and can’t wait for May!

So anyway, I hope you have a great trip and find that the magic is still there!!


----------



## Rockbro

MischaOz said:


> So, I haven’t been back to Disney yet since covid, but have a trip planned for DH’s and my 20th anniversary in May!  Here is how I arrived at that decision and why I am SO excited!!
> 
> I felt much like you. I did not feel the desire to go back to Disney while the experience seemed so much less for the same price. We have done some other traveling over the past year and it was all great. Then, earlier this month we took a short trip to St. Augustine. Just being at MCO was like...I can’t really explain it! But it made my heart ache for Disney sooooo bad! The whole time we were in St. Aug I wished I was in Orlando. It was like being so close yet so far away, if that makes sense.
> 
> Meanwhile, DH and I were trying to plan our 20th anniversary trip. I weighed a lot of different options (Sedona, FL Keys, etc) but my heart wasn’t in it. As soon as I set foot on Florida soil I knew we had to go to Disney!  Even if it’s not the same, it’s still our happy place!  I booked our trip that week and have felt so excited ever since then and can’t wait for May!
> 
> So anyway, I hope you have a great trip and find that the magic is still there!!



Nobody truly wished he or she were in Orlando. But get in while you enjoy it and get out before you lose that feeling


----------



## DisneyMama811

Rockbro said:


> You and I have become pretty good friends or aquaintances. You mentioned border closings. Are you from outside the US?



yep. Canadian here


----------



## DisneyMama811

RamblingMad said:


> You are going way too frequently. I say this as someone who went almost every other year as a kid. I got burnt out on the Disney experience. I did one last trip as a kid for university graduation in 1999, but then I didn’t return back until 2009. Too much of a good thing makes it less so.
> 
> My last theme park trip was a universal only one in 2019.  Far cheaper and easier to plan.
> 
> I’d wait for at least fireworks to be back before going again


I really appreciate this perspective, I went twice as a child and once as an adult pre kids, we are in the early stages of planning our first trip with kids and I struggle with guilt around the fact that we will probably only make to Disney once in their childhood but this really puts into perspective that at the end of the day it IS just a theme park (don't shoot me anyone haha)


----------



## Hook_settr

MischaOz said:


> So, I haven’t been back to Disney yet since covid, but have a trip planned for DH’s and my 20th anniversary in May!  Here is how I arrived at that decision and why I am SO excited!!
> 
> I felt much like you. I did not feel the desire to go back to Disney while the experience seemed so much less for the same price. We have done some other traveling over the past year and it was all great. Then, earlier this month we took a short trip to St. Augustine. Just being at MCO was like...I can’t really explain it! But it made my heart ache for Disney sooooo bad! The whole time we were in St. Aug I wished I was in Orlando. It was like being so close yet so far away, if that makes sense.
> 
> Meanwhile, DH and I were trying to plan our 20th anniversary trip. I weighed a lot of different options (Sedona, FL Keys, etc) but my heart wasn’t in it. As soon as I set foot on Florida soil I knew we had to go to Disney!  Even if it’s not the same, it’s still our happy place!  I booked our trip that week and have felt so excited ever since then and can’t wait for May!
> 
> So anyway, I hope you have a great trip and find that the magic is still there!!



I still feel like we are getting less bang for our buck but I feel even better about OUR decision now than I did last week.  Our daughter is keeping us up to date on wait times, our son mentions it each time we talk to him (college) and it has kept me occupied catching up on everything that’s changed since we were there four years ago.  It has definitely become the carrot at the end of our stick which is sorely need after the last 10 months!  We realize it’s not going to be the same as our previous trips but with our son likely starting an internship next year, we are excited to have a family vacation not to far off and it’s to a place all four of us enjoy.

Cheers!


----------



## RamblingMad

DisneyMama811 said:


> I really appreciate this perspective, I went twice as a child and once as an adult pre kids, we are in the early stages of planning our first trip with kids and I struggle with guilt around the fact that we will probably only make to Disney once in their childhood but this really puts into perspective that at the end of the day it IS just a theme park (don't shoot me anyone haha)



If you're going that infrequently, then Disneyland might be a better bang for your buck.  Universal is also a good alternative for teenage and older kids.  Personally, I go when new attractions open up that I want to see, so I was planning to go to DL for GE last year.  But then they closed down before I had a chance to go.  We also like how Disney decorates the Haunted Mansion for Halloween, so we tend to go during seasonal holidays.

I'd make sure all of the attractions to want to see are open too.  Some will go down for refurb.  For example, my significant other loves the swings at DCA, but they were down for refurb the last time we went.


----------



## Kylej29

These threads are always pretty fun, I'm bringing my friend to Disney for the first time next weekend.  We have two days, staying at CR, park reservations for MK, and HS, she's vegetarian, and a coaster fan.  What are the must do's?


----------



## pixiedaisy

I am in FL and suddenly have an extra day so thinking about going to MK or Epcot on Friday.  I have no Magic Band or card with me.  If I purchase a one day ticket through the app, do I need to go to a ticket booth to pick up a physical card or just show my confirmation, ID, and credit card at the gate?  I’ve searched Disney’s site repeatedly and can’t find a clear answer.  Thanks!


----------



## CheshKAT

I am hoping to do my first ever only "girlfriends trip" in Feb. 2022. Two have never been, two have been once before and I am considered the expert. . I am going in knowing that it's going to be different but we have a whole year for thing to come back and it looks like bit by bit things are. I think I will be ok with slowing down for a change and taking everything in as opposed to hitting the ground running as I usually did in the past with my family. Being Canadian, I am thankful that the exchange rate is slowly dropping to our favour. Our last trip we paid in excess of 40% more due to the higher rate. That was a hard one to take. But It's one I am so thankful we took.


----------



## scrappinginontario

RamblingMad said:


> You are going way too frequently. I say this as someone who went almost every other year as a kid. I got burnt out on the Disney experience. I did one last trip as a kid for university graduation in 1999, but then I didn’t return back until 2009. Too much of a good thing makes it less so.
> 
> My last theme park trip was a universal only one in 2019.  Far cheaper and easier to plan.
> 
> I’d wait for at least fireworks to be back before going again


I guess it depends on your perspective.  My 11yo has been over 20 times and is aching to go back (as am I!)  as soon as the borders open and we feel comfortable going.  It's been 18 months since our last trip and for us that's forever!  We talk about Disney almost every single day and it's often her who brings it up!


----------



## LZTYBRN

I'll break it up so you can decide what is most important based on yours and your friends priorities. I'll touch on quick service dining in the parks but if you need table service suggestions let me know. Any restaraunts you have questions about, I *HIGHLY *suggest heading to The DIS' *Disney Dining* YouTube page and watching their review. Some are a couple years old but the crew usually gets different items and usually one of them gets a vegetarian or plant based option so that can help your friend find something she'd like.


*Magic Kingdom*


Classic MK Rides that everyone should experience at least once in my opinion:
-Haunted Mansion
-Pirates of the Caribbean
-Space Mountain (my advice on this is to this at rope drop, the wait fluctuates through the day but it can get pretty bad and it sometimes doesn't go down much until late at night)
-Splash Mountain (maybe not "classic" but wildly popular and leaving soon so your friend should experience it at least once)
-Jungle Cruise
-Carousel of Progress
-Tea Cups
-Peter Pan
-Small World
-Dumbo
-Tiki Room
-Country Bears Jamboree


Thrill Rides at MK:
-Splash Mountain
-Space Mountain
-Big Thunder Mountain
-Seven Dwarfs Mine Train (my advice on this is to do this as your last ride at the end of the night. This ride even with the reduced park capacity and social distancing still easily pushed 1.5-2 hour waits. My family went around Christmas and we would get in line for this around 20 minutes before park close and would wait 30-50 minutes depending on the night)
-The Barnstormer (this one is a kiddie coaster but she may still enjoy)


I realize that I just named nearly every attraction at the park, but MK is so full of historic and great attractions that it's hard to exclude a lot of them. I would try to rope drop and stay in the park as long as you guys can to maximize your chances of seeing everything. Aside from Magic Carpets of Aladdin, there is nothing else I would say is worth skipping on purpose, but the ones mentioned above are ones I feel should be prioritized.


MK QS Dining:
-Peco's Bill is probably the best QS, and it does have some vegetarian options (Southwest salad or you can order one of the rice and bean bowls with no meat) for your friend. 
-Your friend won't find anything to eat there, but if you're willing to pick up food from different spots, Sleepy Hollow has a great Spicy Chicken Sandwich and corn dogs. 
-Cosmic Rays is not something I'd recommend. It's just burgers and hot dogs and I've gotten cold/non-fresh food from them before



*Hollywood Studios*


HS Must Do attractions:
-Tower of Terror
-Mickey and Minnie Runaway Railway
-Star Wars Rise of the Resistance
-Toy Story Mania
-Slinky Dog Dash
-Rock 'N Rollercoaster


HS Thrill Rides: 
-Tower of Terror
-Rock N Rollercoaster
-Slinky Dog Dash


HS Dining:
-Docking Bay 7 in Galaxy's Edge is definitely somewhere you guys need to go. The Felucian Kefta and Hummus Garden Spread is one of the most popular plant based meals on properties. The rest of the food seems to be pretty well liked as well.
-Ronto's Roasters is another non vegetarian friendly place that is really good that I'd suggest for you. It's basically a sausage/hot dog on a pita but the sauce and slaw makes it really good.
-Woody's Lunch Box is just sandwiches and grilled cheese but is still pretty good, however it closes at 5 so you'd have to do that for lunch/early dinner
-ABC Commisary has a diverse menu and some plant based options so check out their menu this may be a good option for you guys.


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

I’m surprised you are finding it more expensive. We booked for the same week in 2020 and 2021. The last week of May/first of June. We have 1 extra person and are doing CBR instead of ASMu and are paying about the same price. Of course the 2020 trip was cancelled during covid, so we went in August instead. 
you can look at this several ways. Yes, there is less available right now because of covid. But the alternative is nothing available and waiting another year to vacation. there’s lots of people making that decision to postpone again until masks are gone and things are back to normal. And that’s a really personal decision. So if you can’t get excited about it, maybe you should postpone.


----------



## lanejudy

@pixiedaisy They should be able to give you a card at the tapstiles.  Have your ticket number on MDE and an ID.


----------



## philharmagic fan

We're DVC and often stay at Bay Lake Tower. CR has two terrific TS restaurants (also Chef Mickey's, but our last experience there was less than stellar). The Wave is on the ground floor, no view but reasonable prices, good food, and IMHO the best chocolate dessert on property, Chocolate Flight. California Grill is on top of the CR; also good food and a terrific view, but more expensive and harder to get reservations. If you can, get a late (after park closing) dinner reservation at either.


----------



## xipotec

Here is the question.

Do you miss the Disney experience you had in the past?

If so, its nothing like that right now


----------



## Laura's Dad

I have an e-ticket purchased through a third party vendor that is a 5 day base ticket that starts next Monday.   Yesterday WDW updated the hours and we are considering park hopping.  Will I be able to upgrade at either the Downtown Disney help desk or at park guest relations?  Do I need to bring a print out of the ticket?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lhall7

We are long time APholders, but did receive the refund when it was clear we wouldn't be going back until things got better.  We really want to purchase APs again, but I know that isn't an option right now.  So, we have a trip planned for June that we need to still purchase tickets for.  We are not 100% if we will be comfortable going then.  I know we couldn't get a refund on our tickets (not doing a package), but what are our options?  How long would we have to use them?  

Thank you in advance!


----------



## lanejudy

Regular date-based tickets will always hold their value if unused.  If you don't use those tickets in June, they can be applied as a credit towards a future date.  Just keep track of the ticket number(s) because it will likely disappear from your view in MDE once past the expiration date.

If you had an AP and took the refund offered, I believe you may be eligible to purchase a new AP voucher.  You would need to call about that, and it seems you get on a call-back list.


----------



## Robo

Laura's Dad said:


> I have an e-ticket purchased through a third party vendor that is a 5 day base ticket that starts next Monday.   Yesterday WDW updated the hours and we are considering park hopping.
> 1. Will I be able to upgrade at either the Downtown Disney help desk or at park guest relations?
> 2. Do I need to bring a print out of the ticket?  Any help would be appreciated.


1. Yes. Or at any ticket booth. (Also, Downtown Disney is now "Disney Springs.")
At Disney Springs, you will want the "Ticket Center."
2. It never hurts to have extra documentation, but if it shows in your MDX account, then you'll be just fine.
Have a great trip!


----------



## Laura's Dad

Robo said:


> 1. Yes. Or at any ticket booth. (Also, Downtown Disney is now "Disney Springs.")
> At Disney Springs, you will want the "Ticket Center."
> 2. It never hurts to have extra documentation, but if it shows in your MDX account, then you'll be just fine.
> Have a great trip!


Sorry about that.  Senior moment.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## lhall7

lanejudy said:


> Regular date-based tickets will always hold their value if unused.  If you don't use those tickets in June, they can be applied as a credit towards a future date.  Just keep track of the ticket number(s) because it will likely disappear from your view in MDE once past the expiration date.
> 
> If you had an AP and took the refund offered, I believe you may be eligible to purchase a new AP voucher.  You would need to call about that, and it seems you get on a call-back list.




Oh wow!  Thank you!  I had no idea.  Honestly, I have been so depressed not being able to go that I hadn't been following AP news.


----------



## CarolynFH

lhall7 said:


> Oh wow!  Thank you!  I had no idea.  Honestly, I have been so depressed not being able to go that I hadn't been following AP news.


Don’t let the length of this thread scare you - just search it for the VIPassholder phone number and read maybe the last five pages to hear success stories! You may be eligible to buy new AP vouchers that you can wait until your next trip to activate. https://www.disboards.com/threads/ap-only-info-thread-reservation-system-extensions-refunds.3798147/


----------



## smileeyore

We have 3 day non hopper tickets purchased back in 2017, right before they made the tickets expiring. I’m not sure why I bought non hopper at the time, we always Park hop. If we wanted to add hopping, would we have to pay the difference from that ticket to a current 3 day hopper? I know they now have a set fee to add hopping and that would be much easier to justify adding it


----------



## Robo

smileeyore said:


> I know they now have a *set fee to add hopping*...


Well, that's not quite true.

It currently, it costs:
*$85* to add Hopper to a 4-Day, 5-Day, 6-Day... up to 10-Day ticket.
*$75* to add Hopper to a 2-Day, 3-Day ticket.
*$65* to add Hopper to a 1-Day ticket.


----------



## Robo

smileeyore said:


> We have 3 day non hopper tickets purchased back in 2017...
> If we wanted to add hopping, would we have to pay the difference from that ticket to a current 3 day hopper?


Technically, yes.
But, you can always "ask nicely" for what you'd like.


----------



## inky dinky doo

We're doing a big multi-family trip over New Year's Eve, and  my son purchased five 7-day park hopper tickets  with sports and water parks for his family. Now, he's decided he would like to add two more days to each ticket, but we're not sure how to do that. I know, from experience and from reading most of this thread that he can do it at Guest Services during the trip, but he really wants/needs to do it now, so he can make park reservations for the entire trip. Any suggestions on how he might do this?


----------



## starry_solo

inky dinky doo said:


> We're doing a big multi-family trip over New Year's Eve, and  my son purchased five 7-day park hopper tickets  with sports and water parks for his family. Now, he's decided he would like to add two more days to each ticket, but we're not sure how to do that. I know, from experience and from reading most of this thread that he can do it at Guest Services during the trip, but he really wants/needs to do it now, so he can make park reservations for the entire trip. Any suggestions on how he might do this?



Did you purchase the original tickets from Disney?  Are they linked to MDE?


----------



## coolbrook

Hope you can help with a question.  My friend has one-day complimentary tickets Disney gave her after a somewhat disastrous trip last year. They are linked to her MDE, assigned to the correct people, and she has park passes.  She does not have magic bands or plastic ticket cards.  I read on here that she should go directly to the tapstyles with her ticket info and number on her MDE on her phone and her ID and they will issue the card at the tapstyle.  When we look on MDE we can't see ticket numbers anywhere.  Under tickets it shows the ticket and the name , but no number.  Are we looking in the wrong place?  Do we need a number?  Will she need to stop at guest services to the right of the tapstyles?


----------



## Robo

coolbrook said:


> Hope you can help with a question.  My friend has one-day complimentary tickets Disney gave her after a somewhat disastrous trip last year. They are linked to her MDE, assigned to the correct people, and she has park passes.
> 1. She does not have magic bands or plastic ticket cards.
> 2. I read on here that she should go directly to the tapstyles with her ticket info and number on her MDE on her phone and her ID and they will issue the card at the tapstyle.
> 3. When we look on MDE we can't see ticket numbers anywhere.
> 4. Under tickets it shows the ticket and the name , but no number.  Are we looking in the wrong place?
> 5. Do we need a number?
> 6. Will she need to stop at guest services to the right of the tapstyles?


1. OK.
2. Yup.
3. That's OK.
4. Sounds good.
5. Not "necessary" if Disney already added the tickets to MDE.
6. That's fine. I'd do that. (Just to make sure things run smoothly.)


----------



## studiojmm

Honestly, I'm finding it frustrating that Disney is offering AP holders who took refunds to purchase vouchers which are activated the next time they take a trip while passes are generally not available for purchase. I'm frustrated because we were planning to let our pass lapse for several months between our last trip and next one. Our passes expired on Feb 9 (we did manage one pandemic trip and got plenty of use on our passes before shutdown, so satisfied enough with the value we got out of the passes in spite of the shutdown and a couple cancelled trips). Now we have until March 9 to renew them. We won't travel until May at the earliest, but had wanted to time our next annual pass to participate in the 2022 Princess Run races, which is not possible if we renew now. Any guesses on whether we'd be able to purchase full price annual pass vouchers if we called?


----------



## Robo

studiojmm said:


> Any guesses on whether we'd be able to purchase full price annual pass vouchers if we called?


Call and ask nicely.


----------



## studiojmm

Robo said:


> Call and ask nicely.


Yeah, I pretty much decided I should do that as I hit send. I'll report back.


----------



## inky dinky doo

starry_solo said:


> Did you purchase the original tickets from Disney?  Are they linked to MDE?


He bought the tickets from a reputable third party (not Disney), and  yes. They are linked in  MDE .


----------



## coolbrook

Robo said:


> 1. OK.
> 2. Yup.
> 3. That's OK.
> 4. Sounds good.
> 5. Not "necessary" if Disney already added the tickets to MDE.
> 6. That's fine. I'd do that. (Just to make sure things run smoothly.)


Thank you so much for your quick answers!  It will give her peace of mind going in to this trip knowing what to do.


----------



## twinklebug

Is Disney no longer selling the Gold AP to DVC members? The only option I'm getting to renew is the Platinum, which is nearly $400 more than what I had budgeted.


----------



## lanejudy

twinklebug said:


> Is Disney no longer selling the Gold AP to DVC members? The only option I'm getting to renew is the Platinum, which is nearly $400 more than what I had budgeted.


I read somewhere that you must call for DVC renewal rates, only the platinum rate shows in MDE.


----------



## studiojmm

Robo said:


> Call and ask nicely.


So somehow I got rerouted to resort reservations and sat on hold for 2.5 hours (I was doing something else). Reservations sent me back to the annual pass help desk (which is what I thought I called in the first place before a helpful bot rerouted me) and 2 minutes later someone told me that Disney is not selling annual passes. I asked the questions in several ways and was told that "unfortunately Disney is not selling annual pass at this time" repeatedly and that the help desk is the only place to talk to someone about that. Any suggestions for keywords to use?


----------



## lanejudy

studiojmm said:


> Any suggestions for keywords to use?


You can try calling again... but if you explained your situation and they still wouldn’t sell you an AP voucher - I think your options are to 1) renew by 3/9 extending the expiration by 1 year or 2) let the AP lapse and buy regular tickets for your next trip.  Your situation doesn’t actually put you into the category that qualifies to “recover” an AP impacted by the closure since you never cancelled it.


----------



## studiojmm

lanejudy said:


> Your situation doesn’t actually put you into the category that qualifies to “recover” an AP impacted by the closure since you never cancelled it.


That's the part that I find frustrating. If you cancelled and took the refund, you got some of your money back and then NOW you can purchase annual pass vouchers to activate whenever you travel next. Effectively you got your annual pass suspended from March 2020 to your next trip, whenever that is, so you are not paying for pass days you aren't using at all. If you left it alone, you got an extension for the days when the parks were closed, but now you must renew regardless of when you will travel next and you pay for all the days on the calendar. Doesn't seem terribly fair.


----------



## BethanyMouse

Hello my fellow Disney peeps- I am a LONGTIME lurker here and value all of your input and expertise.  We have a July 2021 trip booked.  We check in the day before my daughter turns 3.  It is my understanding (according to Disney representatives) that she will be considered a 2 year old for our stay because it goes by check in date.  Can anyone confirm?

Also, we are staying for two weeks.  With the current ticketing system- I will need to purchase 10 day tickets and then a 4 day ticket.  Will I need a ticket for her at any time of our stay since she is 2 at our check in?  I called Disney today for clarification but the wait time to speak with a representative was over 90 minutes.  Thank you for any help you can provide.  I am open to all input and suggestions.


----------



## Robo

BethanyMouse said:


> *A.* It is my understanding (according to Disney representatives) that she will be considered a 2 year old for our stay because it goes by check in date.  Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Also, we are staying for two weeks.  With the current ticketing system- I will need to purchase 10 day tickets and then a 4 day ticket.
> *B.* Will I need a ticket for her at any time of our stay since she is 2 at our check in?


*A.* Confirmed.
*B. *No, you will not.
Have a great trip!


----------



## Lookwhatwaltdid

Has anyone bought tickets from sams recently? Do they email you the tickets right away? I am concerned about not being able to make reservations soon after I purchase


----------



## Rm4OneMore

We bought our tickets from Sam's Club back in Jan of this year and had them within minutes.


----------



## Aimeedyan

I'm an AP and frequent visitor but never buy "regular tickets" and have family coming!

They bought tickets through Undercover and linked them. Do they have to stop at a park ticket window/Disney Springs to get the plastic card or can they go straight to a turnstile?


----------



## Robo

Aimeedyan said:


> I'm an AP and frequent visitor but never buy "regular tickets" and have family coming!
> 
> They bought tickets through Undercover and linked them. Do they have to stop at a park ticket window/Disney Springs to get the plastic card or can they go straight to a turnstile?


 They can go straight to a turnstile (with ID and ticket info.)


----------



## Aimeedyan

Robo said:


> They can go straight to a turnstile (with ID and ticket info.)



THANK YOU!


----------



## WonderfulLife

Quick question -- I am sure it is in this thread......If I don't buy park hoppers but want to leave the park for a pool break, can I re-enter the same park later in the day?


----------



## CJK

WonderfulLife said:


> Quick question -- I am sure it is in this thread......If I don't buy park hoppers but want to leave the park for a pool break, can I re-enter the same park later in the day?


Yes you can! You don't need a park hopper ticket to come and go to the same park.


----------



## WonderfulLife

Thanks!!!


----------



## Patrick N

Does Sam's sell them at a good discount? Comparable or better than the usual online sellers for example?


----------



## Rm4OneMore

As I recall, they are cheaper than Undercover Tourist but not by much.


----------



## kevgraub

I compared Sams to a few of the other online authorized sellers that are pretty common. Sams was a little cheaper than some, and a little more expensive than others.

Definitely worth checking out, but not necessarily the best deal.


----------



## StuckInKS

Sams still has discounted Disney GCs, correct? Would buying those and then buying the tickets with them save any extra money? We need 7 tickets at 8-10 days each and is $$$$ along with two rooms at POP. Luckily one of our teens wants to stay with grandma instead, so we are saving on a ticket this time.


----------



## kevgraub

StuckInKS said:


> Sams still has discounted Disney GCs, correct? Would buying those and then buying the tickets with them save any extra money? We need 7 tickets at 8-10 days each and is $$$$ along with two rooms at POP. Luckily one of our teens wants to stay with grandma instead, so we are saving on a ticket this time.


They do still have discounted gift cards, but the discount is not all that great. You can get a $500 gift card for $484 online. Probably similar discount in the stores. Authorized online resellers will save you quite a bit more than that.


----------



## BecuzImaLady

I’m almost certain this has been asked before, and my apologies if I just didn’t search good enough, but I was hoping for a recent confirmation. We are planning a trip in June with my brother who is retired military. He isn’t sure he will actually be able to go because of his work schedule but he wants to pay for tickets for the family as a birthday gift for my 2 daughters. We were wondering is it ok for him to contact SOG and purchase tickets thru them and have the tickets mailed even if there is only a 50% chance he can even go on this trip? I have no idea if it is allowed or if he will need to be there to activate tickets or if they will ask for ID randomly at the tap stiles leaving us without entry because he is back in Texas. Thanks for your help!


----------



## StuckInKS

kevgraub said:


> They do still have discounted gift cards, but the discount is not all that great. You can get a $500 gift card for $484 online. Probably similar discount in the stores. Authorized online resellers will save you quite a bit more than that.



I did the math and it comes to $5 less than the "other place". I would prefer to get my tickets directly from Disney, but still probably not worth the hassle if Sams has a daily limit on how many you can buy.


----------



## bookgirl2632

For those that purchase their tickets through anyone but Disney, if the trip is postponed for any reason, the tickets are still good as long as I change the dates and pay any difference if need be, correct?  I don’t anticipate postponing, but this past year has taught us that things happen.


----------



## Robo

bookgirl2632 said:


> For those that purchase their tickets through anyone but Disney, if the trip is postponed for any reason, the tickets are still good as long as I change the dates and pay any difference if need be, correct?


Yes.

(Up to the "final expiration date" of those tickets.
After that date, you can still use those tickets' original "Disney value" to help
buy new tickets for a later trip.)


----------



## lanejudy

bookgirl2632 said:


> For those that purchase their tickets through anyone but Disney


To clarify... not just tickets purchased from authorized resellers, tickets purchased directly from Disney hold their value towards a future upgrade as well.


----------



## bookgirl2632

lanejudy said:


> To clarify... not just tickets purchased from authorized resellers, tickets purchased directly from Disney hold their value towards a future upgrade as well.



So in essence, the tickets would act as a credit towards future purchase.  That’s what I was hoping.


----------



## lanejudy

bookgirl2632 said:


> So in essence, the tickets would act as a credit towards future purchase.  That’s what I was hoping.


correct


----------



## angryduck71

So... in 2019, I worked as a civilian in the military.  I bought military tickets civilians could use through an Army base - they were 4 day, one park tickets.  I still work for the federal government, but no longer for the military.  My trip last year was obviously canceled due to COVID.  Because of all of the changes, I want to upgrade these tickets to park hoppers.  I called and they said I had to upgrade in person, would have to pay taxes on whole ticket (fine) and upgrade charge and would need my military ID.  Well.... I no longer have my military ID.  Anyone done anything like this before?????  Will I be able to upgrade if I pay the taxes/upgrade fees?

Also... will I have any problems with reservations linked to these tickets?


----------



## FoodieFriend

angryduck71 said:


> So... in 2019, I worked as a civilian in the military.  I bought military tickets civilians could use through an Army base - they were 4 day, one park tickets.  I still work for the federal government, but no longer for the military.  My trip last year was obviously canceled due to COVID.  Because of all of the changes, I want to upgrade these tickets to park hoppers.  I called and they said I had to upgrade in person, would have to pay taxes on whole ticket (fine) and upgrade charge and would need my military ID.  Well.... I no longer have my military ID.  Anyone done anything like this before?????  Will I be able to upgrade if I pay the taxes/upgrade fees?
> 
> Also... will I have any problems with reservations linked to these tickets?



My personal experience with DoD civilian purchases tickets thru just telephone convo (haven't been to the parks yet to try this in person) with Disney's Ticket Services CMs, the upgrade is insanely expensive. The CM kept telling me it's because i got a "discount", I would have to pay the difference to the full current price of the tickets I wanted. I wanted to upgrade my 7 day, one park per day ticket to hoppers. Paid $425 each & was told it would be $270.22 EACH which makes the price of the 7 day hopper almost $700, but the direct from Disney 7 day hopper for my dates are $633.91 from the WDW website. I don't get it. I've called MULTIPLE times & spoken to different CMs on the phone, but they can somehow "see" the ticket has some sort of military discount on it & they wouldn't tell me the price they're basing it on. I asked the CMs if I would get better results speaking to someone in person at the ticket counter outside the park & they said no. The tickets are discounted, so I definitely have to pay that much more. I don't understand because if others buy tickets from other verified vendors, their upgrade to hoppers is usually $85 per person which is 1/3 of what they quoted me on the phone at least 3x.  I tried to email to see if I could get a better response, the email from Disney said to call Ticket Services. I'm going to ask when we get to the parks about upgrading to hoppers because I know the military is a verified vendor & see what results I get. 

I don't know what to tell you about the military ID though. I still have mine, but I've never been asked to show it when using my tickets in the 3 times I've purchased as a DoD civilian, but I also wasn't trying to change what I purchased. We'll see how it goes this time. Mine were purchased when they were only selling 1-7 days, one park per day before WDW shut down in 2020.

I'm super disappointed in how this is being handled.


----------



## angryduck71

FoodieFriend said:


> My personal experience with DoD civilian purchases tickets thru just telephone convo (haven't been to the parks yet to try this in person) with Disney's Ticket Services CMs, the upgrade is insanely expensive. The CM kept telling me it's because i got a "discount", I would have to pay the difference to the full current price of the tickets I wanted. I wanted to upgrade my 7 day, one park per day ticket to hoppers. Paid $425 each & was told it would be $270.22 EACH which makes the price of the 7 day hopper almost $700, but the direct from Disney 7 day hopper for my dates are $633.91 from the WDW website. I don't get it. I've called MULTIPLE times & spoken to different CMs on the phone, but they can somehow "see" the ticket has some sort of military discount on it & they wouldn't tell me the price they're basing it on. I asked the CMs if I would get better results speaking to someone in person at the ticket counter outside the park & they said no. The tickets are discounted, so I definitely have to pay that much more. I don't understand because if others buy tickets from other verified vendors, their upgrade to hoppers is usually $85 per person which is 1/3 of what they quoted me on the phone at least 3x.  I tried to email to see if I could get a better response, the email from Disney said to call Ticket Services. I'm going to ask when we get to the parks about upgrading to hoppers because I know the military is a verified vendor & see what results I get.
> 
> I don't know what to tell you about the military ID though. I still have mine, but I've never been asked to show it when using my tickets in the 3 times I've purchased as a DoD civilian, but I also wasn't trying to change what I purchased. We'll see how it goes this time. Mine were purchased when they were only selling 1-7 days, one park per day before WDW shut down in 2020.
> 
> I'm super disappointed in how this is being handled.



Well, that's scary!  Sigh....  Yeah, I've never had to show my ID in the parks -- just at Shades when we used to stay there.


----------



## sara mom

Hi all!  My family has AP's and we would like for my son's girlfriend to join us on our next trip.  We will buy her ticket and will link it to our MDE.  But is for any reason she does not come on this trip, does the ticket remain hers or will we be able to reassign that ticket or use it at a later date?  My son is off to college and may not need an AP so he could use it to visit us in a year or so.


----------



## OurDogCisco

We had a trip planned for last April 2020.  I bought my daughter tickets and we had annual passes.  So now we are going in Dec 2021.   How do I figure out how much her tickets are worth.  I bought her a 6 day I think.  I can't remember.  Plan to go more than 6 days in December so I'll need to add to her ticket.  I just can't figure out on mydisneyexperience how to see what she has.  She has the ticket symbol highligted next to her name.


----------



## OurDogCisco

OurDogCisco said:


> We had a trip planned for last April 2020.  I bought my daughter tickets and we had annual passes.  So now we are going in Dec 2021.   How do I figure out how much her tickets are worth.  I bought her a 6 day I think.  I can't remember.  Plan to go more than 6 days in December so I'll need to add to her ticket.  I just can't figure out on mydisneyexperience how to see what she has.  She has the ticket symbol highligted next to her name.


Nevermind I found it.  Expires before our trip though.   hmm....


----------



## Robo

sara mom said:


> Hi all!  My family has AP's and we would like for my son's girlfriend to join us on our next trip.  We will buy her ticket and will link it to our MDE.
> 1. But is for any reason she does not come on this trip, does the ticket remain hers
> 2. or will we be able to reassign that ticket or use it at a later date?
> 3. My son is off to college and may not need an AP so he could use it to visit us in a year or so.


1. Nope.
2. Yes.
3. That’ll work.


----------



## Robo

OurDogCisco said:


> Nevermind I found it.  Expires before our trip though.   hmm....


If, in fact, the ticket does fully expire, you can use its original value to help pay for a new ticket at the time of your future trip. (Disney will know its value.)


----------



## OurDogCisco

Robo said:


> If, in fact, the ticket does fully expire, you can use its original value to help pay for a new ticket at the time of your future trip. (Disney will know its value.)


Thank you!  Can I buy new tickets online with the credit or do I have to call them?


----------



## lanejudy

sara mom said:


> We will buy her ticket and will link it to our MDE


As long as her profile is managed through _your_ MDE account you will be able to shift the ticket to a different user.  If you are linked as Friends&Family, she will have to transfer it back to you.


----------



## theotherlostprincess

Question-if I buy tickets and select say November 1 as my date to have a reservation, can I go back and change it to another available day, such as the 2nd, at a later date or at I locked into that day once I chose it??


----------



## Robo

theotherlostprincess said:


> Question-if I buy tickets and select say November 1 as my date to have a reservation,
> 1. can I go back and change it to another available day, such as the 2nd, at a later date
> 2. or at I locked into that day once I chose it??


1. Yes.
2. Nope.


----------



## Robo

OurDogCisco said:


> Thank you!  Can I buy new tickets online with the credit or do I have to call them?


Very likely you will have to call Disney.
One big reason is that after an unused ticket fully expires, it will "disappear" from a guest's MDX account. At that point, only Disney can still "see" it.
(The expired ticket will still "be there" in the guest's account, but the guest cannot see it or have direct access to it.)


----------



## n2mm

I bought my granddaughter the dvc buy 4 day get 2 free days ticket.  It’s now linked to MDE.  Shows 6 day ticket (includes 2 free days).  However, now we think we might want to add another day when we arrive because we are driving and have more flexibility For our last day.  But it will depend on park availability and hours.  do we pay the difference between the price for a 4 day and 5 day ticket.  or 6 day to 7 day ticket?  (Bridged).  Assuming we can just go to guest services to do this.  We choose not to add hopper.  Decided to use the cost of the hopper feature to add a day at the water park.


----------



## kitkat4622

So we are supposed to be a coming in May for a girls only trip. this may be cancelled due to one of the ladies not being able to now get the time off. my question is I have a a 5 day park hopper and a 2 day park hopper and I have no other plans to travel to Disney to use them. what are my chances of getting my money back on these tickets? thanks


----------



## EsmeCullen

They are non refundable per their website. But you can use them at a later date. So you may want to plan a future trip.


----------



## Iowamomof4

We had 2 adult 8-day PH tickets purchased in January, 2020 from Park Savers/Boardwalk Ticketing for an April 2020 trip that got cancelled due to COVID. Those were converted by Disney to tickets that could be used anytime before 9/26/21. 

The links on the first page are broken, so I can't see how much value the tickets have. I'd like to know how much it would cost to upgrade them (and if it's even possible) to 10-day PH tickets. We're planning to go later this summer, which will be before the tickets expire. We paid $538.95/ticket total (including any tax).


----------



## lanejudy

With the advent of date-based tickets and all the various permutations of pricing, I think WDW is the only source to get value for previously purchased date-based tickets.  You may be able to make the change — and see the value — through MDE.  But you most likely will need to call.


----------



## Iowamomof4

lanejudy said:


> With the advent of date-based tickets and all the various permutations of pricing, I think WDW is the only source to get value for previously purchased date-based tickets.  You may be able to make the change — and see the value — through MDE.  But you most likely will need to call.


Do you know if we'll be able to upgrade from 8-day to 10-day tickets? And if so, do you know if we'll have to wait to do that until we get there or if they should be able to do that over the phone for us ahead of time?


----------



## lanejudy

Yes you can upgrade from 8 to 10 days, and you should be able to do the upgrade by phone in advance.


----------



## Eeyore1220

Hello, all! I'm really sorry that this is repetitive, but I saw versions of my question answered on this board and I wanted to test out my specific situation in case the answer would be different. I have two 5-day base tickets that I purchased in November 2019 via a legit discount site for a canceled June 2020 trip. Disney has extended those tickets in MDE until Sept. 2021. I am planning to use them in June 2021, but I wanted to add another day. When I go to look at current prices, the difference between 5 and 6 days is only $19.87 for my June 2021 dates. Is it possible that they would upgrade it for that little, or do they go by (a) what the full ticket price was worth when I bought them in November 2019 (and is there a way for me to find out that price) or (b) what I paid via the discounted site (how do they know that?). Again, I know versions of this question have been asked but I'm just confused, lol.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robo

Eeyore1220 said:


> Hello, all! I'm really sorry that this is repetitive, but I saw versions of my question answered on this board and I wanted to test out my specific situation in case the answer would be different. I have two 5-day base tickets that I purchased in November 2019 via a legit discount site for a canceled June 2020 trip. Disney has extended those tickets in MDE until Sept. 2021. I am planning to use them in June 2021, but I wanted to add another day. When I go to look at current prices, the difference between 5 and 6 days is only $19.87 for my June 2021 dates.
> 1. Is it possible that they would upgrade it for that little, or do they go by
> (a) what the full ticket price was worth when I bought them in November 2019 (and is there a way for me to find out that price) or
> (b) what I paid via the discounted site (how do they know that?).
> 2. Again, I know versions of this question have been asked but I'm just confused, lol.  Thanks in advance!


1. The last price increase was in Feb. 2020.
(a) You could *try* calling and asking the on-line Disney price in Nov. 2019.
(b) that "discounter's price" is not used in the upgrade transaction.

2. The cost to upgrade is calculated on the difference between the Disney on-line price when you first bought your discounted tickets... and the current Disney on-line price when you add the upgrade.


----------



## Eeyore1220

Robo said:


> 1. The last price increase was in Feb. 2020.
> (a) You could *try* calling and asking the on-line Disney price in Nov. 2019.
> (b) that "discounter's price" is not used in the upgrade transaction.
> 
> 2. The cost to upgrade is calculated on the difference between the Disney on-line price when you first bought your discounted tickets... and the current Disney on-line price when you add the upgrade.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Just priced tickets - yikes! For the same 10 days that we went in 2019, it will be about $100 more pp in 2021!  

I know there was an increase Feb 2020, but this is a huge increase.

@Robo, have you noticed that Disney is labeling more days as Peak than before- that’s the only thing that makes sense- (??)


----------



## Robo

Mrs~Incredible said:


> @Robo, have you noticed that Disney is labeling more days as Peak than before- that’s the only thing that makes sense- (??)


Sorry, but I have not been keeping track.
Likely some others have been doing so.


----------



## Lumee23

Hi everyone! My parents recently moved to Florida so we are new to the FL resident discounts. It is my understanding from posts on the Mom Panel that they are able to buy FL resident discounted tickets for their grandchildren. Assuming that is the case I had a couple of questions:

1. If they did the digital residency verification would we be able to make park reservations right away?
2. If tix were verified online would they need to be there the first day of use? If yes, do they also have to be there every day they are used? (my parent's may not go to the parks as many times as we do)
3. How does MDE work? Could we add them to our MDE account or would it have to stay under my parent's account?

TIA!


----------



## lanejudy

Once tickets are purchased you can make theme park reservations.  No need for verification to do so.

I’ll let someone else reply about the online verification for FL residents.

On MDE, I think as long as you are linked, the grandparents should be able to assign tickets to the kids on your account.


----------



## DisneyFive

Help please.  Two quick questions:

The cost for a 10 day base ticket for our family of five, starting July 26th is $3,008.  We're not sure yet if we want water parks or hoppers.

More likely is that we will want the Park Hopper option, which add $453 to base tickets.  The other possible option is to purchase both the hopper and waterpark option (Park Hopper Plus) a $559 upgrade from base tickets.

I know pricing can change at any time, but based on prices right now...

Can I purchase 10 day base tickets now, and upgrade to either the Park Hopper or Park Hopper Plus options once we've started using our tickets in the parks? (at whatever tickets prices are at that time)
If I update to the Park Hopper option on our first day in the parks (currently a $453 upgrade), and decide to also update to Park Hopper Plus tickets soon after, can I do that while we're there for the difference of $106?  (just using current pricing for example's sake)
Dan


----------



## lanejudy

Yes, you can upgrade at the parks by adding either the hopper or hopper plus - either in 1 transaction or as 2 separate transactions.  The add-on price is a flat amount regardless of how many days you may have used prior to upgrading.


----------



## Robo

n2mm said:


> I bought my granddaughter the dvc buy 4 day get 2 free days ticket.  It’s now linked to MDE.  Shows 6 day ticket (includes 2 free days).  However, now we think we might want to add another day when we arrive because we are driving and have more flexibility For our last day.  But it will depend on park availability and hours.
> 1. do we pay the difference between the price for a 4 day and 5 day ticket.
> 2. or 6 day to 7 day ticket?  (Bridged).
> 3. Assuming we can just go to guest services to do this.


1. Nope.
2. Yes.
3. Guest Relations or any ticket booth.


----------



## Robo

DisneyFive said:


> I know pricing can change at any time, but based on prices right now...
> 
> A.  Can I purchase 10 day base tickets now, and upgrade to either the Park Hopper or Park Hopper Plus options once we've started using our tickets in the parks? (at whatever tickets prices are at that time)
> B. If I update to the Park Hopper option on our first day in the parks (currently a $453 upgrade), and decide to also update to Park Hopper Plus tickets soon after, can I do that while we're there for the difference of $106?  (just using current pricing for example's sake)


A. Yes. Before you first use them, or at some point during the time you are using them. Makes no difference in the upgrade price.
B. I'm not checking your numbers, but it costs the same to "upgrade" and add a ticket option (or more than one option) as it does to buy those options to begin-with.
(As you noted, if the prices go up before the upgrades are added, you'd pay the "new" cost for the upgrades.)


----------



## DisneyFive

As always thank you Robo

Dan


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Everything I knew does not necessarily apply in todays Disney day and age. It sounds like you can still add days to park tickets, bridge them from a third party seller, and add park hopper upon arrival. The only problem being able to get a park reservation on short notice.


----------



## jrsharp21

Back in February 2020 I had purchased a 3 day hopper ticket at the convention discount price. I was supposed to have been going to a convention in May 2020, which obviously didn't happen. I just checked MDE and the hopper ticket still shows in my tickets available. We are headed to WDW in September. Will this ticket be good to use or do I need to exchange it for a new hopper pass?


----------



## starry_solo

jrsharp21 said:


> Back in February 2020 I had purchased a 3 day hopper ticket at the convention discount price. I was supposed to have been going to a convention in May 2020, which obviously didn't happen. I just checked MDE and the hopper ticket still shows in my tickets available. We are headed to WDW in September. Will this ticket be good to use or do I need to exchange it for a new hopper pass?



I believe WDW extended all tickets that were impacted to September 30, 2021.  I'll see if I can find the link to the thread it was discussed in.


----------



## lanejudy

All tickets purchased prior to June 2020 have been extended through September *26*, 2021.  Depending on your dates that month, you should be good.  Try making a parks reservation.


----------



## n2mm

Robo said:


> 1. Nope.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Guest Relations of any ticket booth.



thank you for the answers.  I’m assuming we need to use the ticket first and would need to add additional day before using it the last day?


----------



## Robo

n2mm said:


> thank you for the answers.
> 1.  I’m assuming we need to use the ticket first
> 2. and would need to add additional day before using it the last day?


1. You can, but that does not affect the cost of upgrading. 
2. The latest time that you can upgrade a ticket is by close-of-business on the same day that you use the tickets' last asset.


----------



## Hans Olo

Quick question. This is the first time were staying offsite. We normally stay onsite and just pay the initial amount to reserve then pay it off by the due date. 

If I buy just the tickets do I have to pay the full amount all at once when I buy them or am I able to put down a deposit and pay it off later?

Thanks!!


----------



## Robo

Hans Olo said:


> 1. If I buy just the tickets do I have to pay the full amount all at once when I buy them
> 2. or am I able to put down a deposit and pay it off later?


1. In nearly all cases, yes.
2. If you are a Florida resident, you can buy an AP via monthly payments.

The simplest solution to buying tickets via "time payments" is to use a credit card.


----------



## Song of the South

I have been on hold for "the 1 person in ticketing who can assist with 2020 tickets into 2021 tickets" for 4 hours now.  What time does ticketing close?  It is almost 8pm EST.  I am really frustrated.  I have 7 tickets I need made into May 2021 tickets is this really the only way?  Is there a direct number for me to call tomorrow since I have zero faith the call is going to be answered today?  Goodness. 

SotS


----------



## jrsharp21

jrsharp21 said:


> Back in February 2020 I had purchased a 3 day hopper ticket at the convention discount price. I was supposed to have been going to a convention in May 2020, which obviously didn't happen. I just checked MDE and the hopper ticket still shows in my tickets available. We are headed to WDW in September. Will this ticket be good to use or do I need to exchange it for a new hopper pass?



It looks like we are going for 4 days now instead of 3 days. I guess I need to call guest services to see if I can apply the cost of that original ticket to the purchase of a 4 day hopper.


----------



## mitchsfan

Morning, My niece is buying tickets for a family vacation. Her work is offering a Disney ticket discount, very similar to AAA. The website says that the tickets will be e-tickets. Can I assume that when she gets the email, she sits down and can link these e tickets to her magic band and her magic disney experience? Has anyone had problems linking them?


----------



## KayKayJS

Nevermind- found answer!


----------



## PoohBearFamily

Hi!  We're finally getting ready to buy out tickets for our first trip to WDW in the spring 2022.  I had a couple of questions:

1. If I purchase 4 base park tickets for our family of 6, no package, and decide later I'd like to add a 5th day (say, Magic Kingdom a second time), would I be going back and paying at the 1 Park day rate?  Or would I get the cheaper rate because I have 4 days booked already?  We're thinking we'll only do 4 but I'm worried closer in we'll regret not having a 5th day.


2. If I want to use Disney giftcards to buy the tickets, can I use multiples?  Or do I need to consolidate them?  And how much from a giftcard is allowed when purchased park tickets?
(Sorry that's more than 2 questions)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Shellyred8

PoohBearFamily said:


> Hi!  We're finally getting ready to buy out tickets for our first trip to WDW in the spring 2022.  I had a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. If I purchase 4 base park tickets for our family of 6, no package, and decide later I'd like to add a 5th day (say, Magic Kingdom a second time), would I be going back and paying at the 1 Park day rate?  Or would I get the cheaper rate because I have 4 days booked already?  We're thinking we'll only do 4 but I'm worried closer in we'll regret not having a 5th day.
> 
> 
> 2. If I want to use Disney giftcards to buy the tickets, can I use multiples?  Or do I need to consolidate them?  And how much from a giftcard is allowed when purchased park tickets?
> (Sorry that's more than 2 questions)
> 
> Thanks so much!!


Are you planning to buy your tickets direct from Disney?  Or through an Authorized WDW ticket broker?    If buying direct from Disney, you can use Disney gift cards.  I would recommend combining them before making your purchase.  You should be able to use the Disney gift card for the entire park ticket purchase.   If buying through an Authorized WDW ticket broker, you usually can't use Disney Gift cards.  I'm not aware of any that do, but I'm also not familiar with ALL of the Authorized WDW ticket brokers out there.


----------



## PoohBearFamily

Shellyred8 said:


> Are you planning to buy your tickets direct from Disney?  Or through an Authorized WDW ticket broker?    If buying direct from Disney, you can use Disney gift cards.  I would recommend combining them before making your purchase.  You should be able to use the Disney gift card for the entire park ticket purchase.   If buying through an Authorized WDW ticket broker, you usually can't use Disney Gift cards.  I'm not aware of any that do, but I'm also not familiar with ALL of the Authorized WDW ticket brokers out there.



We'd be buying them through WDW site with a Dreams Unlimited travel agent.  I'm glad to hear there's no limit to how much $ can be used from giftcards!  I will definitely consolidate them prior.  Thank you


----------



## bizeemom4

Uh oh. Husband's 6 day ticket needs upgraded to a 9 day (we extended our trip an extra weekend). The parks are now blocked for some of the days next week during his existing purchased ticket window BUT we have park reservations for the days that are blocked. The system will not allow the ticket to be upgraded because of the blocked days. The first person I spoke to that answered the TA line said the computer knows what it knows and won't allow her to override it even though we know we have reservations already for the blocked days. Only other solution offered so far was to pay for a separate ticket outside the blocked days. I am now in the never-ending queue to speak to someone in ticket services.

Editing to note that this issue was resolved by the ticket services phone CM. She must have an override button because we have all the days we need and there was no issue. It only took 2 hours on the phone but at least I got to hear Soarin, Haunted, and Small World ride theme songs twice.


----------



## aljack34

I tried to add park hoppers to our upcoming 3 day park tickets and I get the error "The days you have selected are no longer available".  I already have my 3 days and reservations for each day booked.  This is for next week and I know all reservations are full but I thought we could still park hop.   All I wanted to do was add the Park Hopper option now and apparently I cannot.  Does anyone know why?


----------



## bizeemom4

See my post a few minutes ago in Tickets and upgrades. If the days are closed, the system will not allow for any additional days or modifications. The CM I spoke to originally said even if you are trying to do something like at a PLUS option for a water park (which obviously isn't blocked), the computer and the CM cannot process the request. I've been transferred to ticketing and currently am on hold trying to add 3 days to a ticket that overlaps blocked days.


----------



## aljack34

Ugh.  That really is disappointing!  I thought we would be able to hop


----------



## empedocles

PoohBearFamily said:


> Hi!  We're finally getting ready to buy out tickets for our first trip to WDW in the spring 2022.  I had a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. If I purchase 4 base park tickets for our family of 6, no package, and decide later I'd like to add a 5th day (say, Magic Kingdom a second time), would I be going back and paying at the 1 Park day rate?  Or would I get the cheaper rate because I have 4 days booked already?  We're thinking we'll only do 4 but I'm worried closer in we'll regret not having a 5th day.



You can upgrade the tickets on MDE and pay the difference between a 4 day and 5 day ticket. I did just that last fall when we decided to do an extra park day.


----------



## Robo

aljack34 said:


> Ugh.  That really is disappointing!  I thought we would be able to hop


You can add the Hopper option when you are at WDW.
(Even just before you are ready to “hop” for the first time.)
No need to do so in advance.
(You should not have any trouble doing this.)


----------



## aljack34

Apparently now during covid if the parks are at capacity for reservations, they will not let you add park hoppers to your existing tickets.  So if you are on the fence about getting park hoppers, you should when you get your original tickets.


----------



## PoohBearFamily

empedocles said:


> You can upgrade the tickets on MDE and pay the difference between a 4 day and 5 day ticket. I did just that last fall when we decided to do an extra park day.


 That's good to hear!  Thank you!


----------



## pigletgirl

aljack34 said:


> Apparently now during covid if the parks are at capacity for reservations, they will not let you add park hoppers to your existing tickets.  So if you are on the fence about getting park hoppers, you should when you get your original tickets.


Is that what a CM told you? It's inevitable that capacity % will need to go up.


----------



## aljack34

Yes, after holding for an hour, that is the information they gave me. I wanted to add a day then to our 3 day tickets next week where Saturday has availability still right now and I was also unable to even do that.  They must not have the capacity kinks worked out yet. I never thought I would have a problem adding park hoppers.  I have always been able to.


----------



## bizeemom4

aljack34 said:


> Yes, after holding for an hour, that is the information they gave me. I wanted to add a day then to our 3 day tickets next week where Saturday has availability still right now and I was also unable to even do that.  They must not have the capacity kinks worked out yet. I never thought I would have a problem adding park hoppers.  I have always been able to.



Eek. I saw your reply JUST as the CM came on the phone and I almost hung up. Phew. I think you should call back tomorrow and hold again because I was able to add the days I needed during our stay! Ticket starts on the 18th and now runs until the 30th. She said hurry up and get in and make the park reservations quick. LOL. 

If at first we don't succeed, call. Call again.


----------



## blessedby3

I purchased 8 tickets from Boardwalk Ticketing.  One of the people in my group may not be able to go on the trip.  I want to go ahead and book our park reservations.  If I link that ticket to them and they end up not being able to go...can I assign that to another person for a later trip?  And where does that ticket stay for that time?  They are sending me hard copies of the tickets.  Do I just remove it from my MDE if she doesnt go and keep the hard ticket for our next trip?


----------



## aljack34

bizeemom4 said:


> Eek. I saw your reply JUST as the CM came on the phone and I almost hung up. Phew. I think you should call back tomorrow and hold again because I was able to add the days I needed during our stay! Ticket starts on the 18th and now runs until the 30th. She said hurry up and get in and make the park reservations quick. LOL.
> 
> If at first we don't succeed, call. Call again.


So you were able to add days on the end of your trip?  My tickets start the 16th.  I just wanted to add another day on my ticket to 4 days but it wouldn't let me online even though Saturday is available at Epcot.


----------



## bizeemom4

aljack34 said:


> So you were able to add days on the end of your trip?  My tickets start the 16th.  I just wanted to add another day on my ticket to 4 days but it wouldn't let me online even though Saturday is available at Epcot.



Yes. His ticket starts the 18th and was continuing through the 26th and now it goes until the 30th.


----------



## aljack34

Thank you!  I will keep trying.  I'm not hopeful.  Apparently adding the park hopper, even when I get there, Is not an option due to capacity.  Which stinks.  I knew I should have added that sooner. I just never had a problem before doing so.


----------



## Robo

aljack34 said:


> Thank you!  I will keep trying.  I'm not hopeful.  *Apparently adding the park hopper, even when I get there, Is not an option due to capacity.*  Which stinks.  I knew I should have added that sooner. I just never had a problem before doing so.



At this point, nobody knows about the final "capacity."


----------



## Robo

SCARY STUFF, kids!!


----------



## aljack34

Spent most of the afternoon on this and have talked to 6 CMs that are not able to add the hopper or the extra day. Everyone gets the same error message that there is no availability.


----------



## lanejudy

aljack34 said:


> Spent most of the afternoon on this and have talked to 6 CMs that are not able to add the hopper or the extra day. Everyone gets the same error message that there is no availability.


Online it says "unavailable" to buy a ticket starting on 3/16, which leads me to believe the phone CMs aren't able to look up the price to extend a ticket that starts then.  However, since you want to extend beyond the "unavailable" dates, I would think a supervisor -- or Guest Services CM -- should be able to do it.  A 4-day ticket starting 3/16 extends use through Mon. 3/22, of which 3 days have park availability.  I'm guessing this is the first time they've run into such capacity issues and need to figure this out.  But there should be _someone_ who can override the current restriction.


----------



## aljack34

lanejudy said:


> Online it says "unavailable" to buy a ticket starting on 3/16, which leads me to believe the phone CMs aren't able to look up the price to extend a ticket that starts then.  However, since you want to extend beyond the "unavailable" dates, I would think a supervisor -- or Guest Services CM -- should be able to do it.  A 4-day ticket starting 3/16 extends use through Mon. 3/22, of which 3 days have park availability.  I'm guessing this is the first time they've run into such capacity issues and need to figure this out.  But there should be _someone_ who can override the current restriction.


They should be able to add a park hopper I would think too. I can’t believe this hasn’t come up. And it will keep coming up if they do t figure it out.


----------



## aljack34

Update:  8th time is a charm. Talked to a great CM. She was seeing what was going on. Told me she had to pass me off to a manager and they would call me back in 90 minutes. She guaranteed we would get the hoppers and was super sweet and sympathetic to what was going on. Manager called back in the 90 minutes and was able to get us the hoppers in minutes.  I’m so relieved. I just don’t think the CM’s have seen this before and the manager had to override it.  So don’t give up if you run into this. Be persistent!


----------



## lanejudy

I'm glad it worked out!  So true that this is a first.  I believe this is the first time WDW has "sold out" of park reservations for a full week, and hopping wasn't an option back at the winter holidays when parks may have reached capacity.


----------



## foolish-mortal

Hi - we can't decide if we will want park hoppers in a few weeks or not.  We've already paid off our package so we're thinking of just leaving them for now.  If we decide, upon check-in, that we don't want them - can they remove the PHs and put that money on our room account?  Thanks!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Technically tickets are nonrefundable. Hopefully they’ll work with you! I would call ahead of time so you’re not dealing with an (possibly) unpleasant experience at the front desk at the start of your vacation. They’ll refund (if able) to the card on file, it won’t go in your account as a credit.


----------



## Conniequeen

If I buy a 1 day ticket at shades of green, for Oct. Epcot on the 7th or 8th. If we decide not to go, can I save the ticket for another trip. It will all depend on the mask situation.


----------



## Robo

Conniequeen said:


> If I buy a 1 day ticket at shades of green, for Oct. Epcot on the 7th or 8th. If we decide not to go, can I save the ticket for another trip.


Yes.
If the later date you choose has a higher cost-level, you must pay the difference to use your ticket.
If the ticket finally fully expires, never used, you can still use its original value to help pay for a new ticket for use at a time when you do travel to WDW.


----------



## Sting83659

A friend thought she could use multi day tickets for days throughout the year, not with in the 14 days of activation. She went for a one day visit using a three day standard ticket, and it’s been over 2 weeks since so the entire ticket is now expired. She is unable to use the remaining two days. If she calls Disney will they help get her days back? Maybe she could pay them out of pocket for the one day she visited in exchange for them giving her back the 3 day multi ticket?

Appreciate any feedback if anyone has experienced this or heard of something like it happening


----------



## trstno1

Disney ticketing was down for a couple of hours for an update this morning.  Crossing my fingers that things will be better today.


----------



## Robo

Sting83659 said:


> A friend thought she could use multi day tickets for days throughout the year,
> 1. not with in the 14 days of activation.
> 
> She went for a one day visit using a three day standard ticket, and it’s been over 2 weeks since so the entire ticket is now expired. She is unable to use the remaining two days.
> 2. If she calls Disney will they help get her days back? Maybe she could pay them out of pocket for the one day she visited in exchange for them giving her back the 3 day multi ticket?
> 
> Appreciate any feedback if anyone has experienced this or heard of something like it happening


1. The blanket "14 days" is no longer valid, either.
Each ticket's validity period is now based on the number of total days on the ticket (and a couple of other factors not relevant to this question.)

2. The only thing to do is explain fully and "ask nicely."


----------



## lanejudy

foolish-mortal said:


> Hi - we can't decide if we will want park hoppers in a few weeks or not.  We've already paid off our package so we're thinking of just leaving them for now.  If we decide, upon check-in, that we don't want them - can they remove the PHs and put that money on our room account?  Thanks!


Since you have a package, it is probably easier to remove the hopper in advance and add it back when you are there.  I don’t know how easily you can remove once you arrive, and trying to do so could eat up a bit of you time with some frustration.  Depending how close you are to arrival there could be a $50 change fee but I think WDW may waive it.


----------



## Piglet

I have 2 park hopper tickets with 2 days left on each from 1999.  How can I transfer them to a ticket to use for our upcoming vacation in December and use the park reservation system to secure our days?  I've tried calling twice this morning with more than 100 minute wait time and have been waiting for a chat slot to open up.


----------



## Rm4OneMore

We have several of those as well from the mid 00's.  On our last trip in 2018, we went to the customer service at Disney Springs to see if they could combine them.  At that time they told us that they couldn't, just to hold onto the tickets and use them as needed.  They were able to tell us what each ticket had on it so at least it's in their system.  I'm not sure that strategy works anymore with the new reservation system.  We'll probably take our tickets back and try to get them transferred again to our MDE account when we return in June.


----------



## supersnoop

Piglet said:


> I have 2 park hopper tickets with 2 days left on each from 1999.  How can I transfer them to a ticket to use for our upcoming vacation in December and use the park reservation system to secure our days?  I've tried calling twice this morning with more than 100 minute wait time and have been waiting for a chat slot to open up.


I'm pretty sure calling is your only option.  There use to be an email option where they also wanted a photo of your ID, but I can't seem to find that in the FAQ anymore.


----------



## Gehrig1B

Annual Pass renewals.  If I have a room-only reservation for 2022 but we are Annual Passholders who have active passes into July, how do I secure park reservations?  Can I renew my AP early? My concern is... it is for the week of New Years' and although I imagine reservations will still be available in June, stranger things have happened. Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## PoohBearFamily

We're planning our first trip to WDW next spring (2022) - yay!!!! And we have the dates we'd like to go, so I was goIng to book our 5-day base park tickets now.  I know the value of them can be applied for a future vacation, if we end up needing to change the dates of travel...  But what if our trip has to be postponed a year or even longer? (Unlikely, but this trip is a big deal $-wise for us so I want to know all the rules).  Thanks


----------



## lanejudy

Gehrig1B said:


> Annual Pass renewals.


According to reports on the AP Extensions/Refunds thread, you should be able to call and purchase a renewal voucher.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/ap-only-info-thread-reservation-system-extensions-refunds.3798147/


----------



## lanejudy

@PoohBearFamily  Unused tickets do "expire" in that they cannot be used as-is.  However you are correct that they will always retain their value as a credit towards new dated tickets.  Even if you have to wait a couple of years (or more).  Just make note of the ticket numbers because they are likely to disappear from your view, though WDW can still see them.  It would be good to note the Disney online value at the time you purchase as well, because that is the amount of credit you should have (and that info may be hard to find later).


----------



## PoohBearFamily

lanejudy said:


> Unused tickets do "expire" in that they cannot be used as-is.  However you are correct that they will always retain their value as a credit towards new dated tickets.  Even if you have to wait a couple of years (or more).  Just make note of the ticket numbers because they are likely to disappear from your view, though WDW can still see them.  It would be good to note the Disney online value at the time you purchase as well, because that is the amount of credit you should have (and that info may be hard to find later).



Ok this makes sense.  Thank you!  So by online value do you mean the total $ we paid for our tickets?  I will save a copy of our receipt for sure


----------



## lanejudy

PoohBearFamily said:


> Ok this makes sense.  Thank you!  So by online value do you mean the total $ we paid for our tickets?  I will save a copy of our receipt for sure


Are you buying tickets directly from WDW?  Then yes the receipt is probably fine if it itemizes each ticket.  
If you are buying from a third-party reseller, I suggest you check the equivalent price on the WDW website and just make a note of it.  DISboards gets tons of questions "how much is my old ticket worth?" and now with date-based pricing there really isn't a good reference source for that info.


----------



## PoohBearFamily

lanejudy said:


> Are you buying tickets directly from WDW?  Then yes the receipt is probably fine if it itemizes each ticket.
> If you are buying from a third-party reseller, I suggest you check the equivalent price on the WDW website and just make a note of it.  DISboards gets tons of questions "how much is my old ticket worth?" and now with date-based pricing there really isn't a good reference source for that info.



Definitely direct from WDW,  I'll save my receipt and if it's not itemized, I'll make note of how many tickets.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## BethanyMouse

Hi Everyone-
We are heading to WDW for a two week stay this summer.  We wanted to purchase AP tickets for our family of 3 but as we all know- that's a no go.  Do I need to purchase a 10 day ticket and then a separate 4 day ticket for each of us?


----------



## petrola

Hi All,  we purchased 8 day park tickets through UT in Jan 2020 for our April 2020 trip which never happened.   My nephew turned 10 in July 2020.  We are now rescheduled to go in July of this year.    (The tickets were the plastic cards received through the mail so are transferable.)    I have called Disney ticketing three times on 3 different days to change/upgrade his ticket to an adult ticket and was told by three different CM's not to bother due to Covid?  that we should just use the ticket he has from 2020 as is.   Has anyone else had this experience?   thank you!


----------



## Robo

BethanyMouse said:


> Hi Everyone-
> We are heading to WDW for a two week stay this summer.  We wanted to purchase AP tickets for our family of 3 but as we all know- that's a no go.  Do I need to purchase a 10 day ticket and then a separate 4 day ticket for each of us?


You certainly COULD do that. ($$$)
Or, you could buy the Water Parks option on a 10-day ticket and visit those options on any remaining non-Theme Park days.
Or, skip the parks and do other resort and/or "Orlando things" on day-1 and day-14 and a couple of your other days.

Also, APs might (MIGHT) become available.
If they do, you can upgrade a ten-day ticket to AP...
but you cannot combine more than one ticket into a single AP upgrade.


----------



## Robo

petrola said:


> Hi All,  we purchased 8 day park tickets through UT in Jan 2020 for our April 2020 trip which never happened.   My nephew turned 10 in July 2020.  We are now rescheduled to go in July of this year.    (The tickets were the plastic cards received through the mail so are transferable.)    I have called Disney ticketing three times on 3 different days to change/upgrade his ticket to an adult ticket and was told by three different CM's not to bother due to Covid?  *that we should just use the ticket he has from 2020 as is.*   Has anyone else had this experience?   thank you!


I kinda have to agree that it's not such a bad idea.

(Otherwise, if you want, you certainly CAN upgrade to "adult" after you arrive...
even after you have entered the first park.)


----------



## angryduck71

aljack34 said:


> Update:  8th time is a charm. Talked to a great CM. She was seeing what was going on. Told me she had to pass me off to a manager and they would call me back in 90 minutes. She guaranteed we would get the hoppers and was super sweet and sympathetic to what was going on. Manager called back in the 90 minutes and was able to get us the hoppers in minutes.  I’m so relieved. I just don’t think the CM’s have seen this before and the manager had to override it.  So don’t give up if you run into this. Be persistent!


I've been watching your turmoil the past couple of days.... I have military tickets I got through a military installation (the office is now shut down due to COVID I guess).  I called and they said I could only upgrade to hoppers in person.  Now I'm a little worried I won't be able to in person... hopefully I can refer to this that maybe a manager can do it... or, maybe they're better in person with letting one add them on!


----------



## petrola

Robo said:


> I kinda have to agree that it's not such a bad idea.
> 
> (Otherwise, if you want, you certainly CAN upgrade to "adult" after you arrive...
> even after you have entered the first park.)


Hi Robo - thanks for the reply.   Well apparently, fourth time is a charm.   I must have sounded especially desperate this morning and after explaining the three other calls I had - this new CM was able to make it happen.  Can't say it was easy, but but saves me a ton of anxiety!


----------



## pcollins48

We let our AP's expire as we are no longer going 3 times a year like we did before the shutdown.  We're going this fall but don't know the exact dates yet.  If we buy 5 day passes now, can we change the dates later on without a penalty?  Thanks.


----------



## lanejudy

pcollins48 said:


> If we buy 5 day passes now, can we change the dates later on without a penalty?


Since tickets are now priced by date, you will need to pay any additional cost if your new dates are more expensive.  But yes, you can change the dates.


----------



## pcollins48

Thank you.


----------



## DisneyandBeerLover

AP renewal with 8 day tickets:
We are current Platinum AP with an expiration date of May 3. We are headed to WDW at the end of April and we're hoping to renew then. But in order to make park reservations for October 1, we purchased 8 day tickets for that time. Will they let us use the 8 day tickets toward the renewal of the APs?


----------



## Tess

DisneyandBeerLover said:


> AP renewal with 8 day tickets:
> We are current Platinum AP with an expiration date of May 3. We are headed to WDW at the end of April and we're hoping to renew then. But in order to make park reservations for October 1, we purchased 8 day tickets for that time. Will they let us use the 8 day tickets toward the renewal of the APs?



Yes.  I had to do the same thing.  Ours expire two days into our October trip.  In order to make our park reservations for October, we had to purchase 7 day PHs at Disney's instruction.  I was told I could apply the cost of those tickets to a renewal at 60 days or just wait until we arrive at the parks and do it then.


----------



## Liz Z

hi   I bought tickets way back in 2020. The expiration was extended to september of 2021.  Will  be able to change these tickets for December.  I cant change them on MY Disney Experience. It just says non transferable.   

Thank you


----------



## Liz Z

duplicate post


----------



## Robo

Liz Z said:


> hi   I bought tickets way back in 2020. The expiration was extended to september of 2021.  Will  be able to change these tickets for December.  I cant change them on MY Disney Experience. It just says non transferable.


Once an unused ticket finally fully expires, it's original on-line Disney price can be used to help pay toward new tickets for a future WDW trip.


----------



## Liz Z

Thank You Robo  Youre always so helpful


----------



## 5ctpliks

We have 7 day PH tickets from a canceled April 2020 trip.  These were the tickets that had expiration extended to Sept 2021.   We used 4 days in November and have 3 days left, but we are going next month for 6 days.   Will I be able to add 3 days to this ticket, either before we go and at a ticket booth once we are there?  I can't do update the ticket online since it was already partially used, and the wait times for calls are outrageous.  

I should also say we are DVC members.  Ideally I wanted to upgrade these tickets to DVC APs but I know I can't do that at this time.

 Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

5ctpliks said:


> Will I be able to add 3 days to this ticket


Since the ticket was first used more than 14 days ago, I don't believe you can upgrade it now.  The best you can hope for is to call and plead your case.  Good luck!


----------



## 5ctpliks

lanejudy said:


> Since the ticket was first used more than 14 days ago, I don't believe you can upgrade it now.  The best you can hope for is to call and plead your case.  Good luck!


Thank you - that is what I was thinking.  Back in November they did not let me add days, even though I knew at that time we would need them.  What is the best phone number to contact for ticket questions?  I have called the DVC line a few times now, but was unable to hold for the 90 minutes they indicated.


----------



## mum22girlz

5ctpliks said:


> We have 7 day PH tickets from a canceled April 2020 trip.  These were the tickets that had expiration extended to Sept 2021.   We used 4 days in November and have 3 days left, but we are going next month for 6 days.   Will I be able to add 3 days to this ticket, either before we go and at a ticket booth once we are there?  I can't do update the ticket online since it was already partially used, and the wait times for calls are outrageous.
> 
> I should also say we are DVC members.  Ideally I wanted to upgrade these tickets to DVC APs but I know I can't do that at this time.
> 
> Thanks!


Please report back on your results. We have a similar situation coming up. I currently have 6 day tickets, but only want to use 4 of those days in April and are hoping to add more days to the leftover 2 days in the fall.


----------



## lanejudy

5ctpliks said:


> Thank you - that is what I was thinking.  Back in November they did not let me add days, even though I knew at that time we would need them.


My understanding is once the ticket gets upgraded, it loses the "special expiration" designation and converts to a normal date-based ticket.  Therefore, if you had upgraded in November, it would have expired after 14 days from first use like a typical 10-day ticket.  

Unless you qualify for a DVC recovery AP, I think you'll need to speak with the regular ticket line.


----------



## DisneyandBeerLover

Tess said:


> Yes.  I had to do the same thing.  Ours expire two days into our October trip.  In order to make our park reservations for October, we had to purchase 7 day PHs at Disney's instruction.  I was told I could apply the cost of those tickets to a renewal at 60 days or just wait until we arrive at the parks and do it then.



Thank you!!


----------



## DCLMP

If someone in my party has April tickets and can’t go and doesn’t have a future date yet what is the best strategy? If they let the tickets just sit in the ME and the date goes by will they have to go to guest services  to change the tickets? Is it better to move the tickets up 6 months until the new travel date is picked? Like say move them to a random date in November. 

When do tickets bought this year through UT expire? Is it the end of this year or 2022? I can’t find it anywhere on the tickets. 

Also changing ticket link  seems to be not working right now in ME. Is this a common occurrence?

Thanks


----------



## lanejudy

@DCLMP  Regardless of where purchased the ticket “expires” based on the start date.  The value can always be used towards new tickets.  I suppose they could push the date out randomly to a date similarly priced so as not to pay extra right now.  Ability to change a ticket within MDE seems to be hit-or-miss lately.


----------



## DCLMP

lanejudy said:


> @DCLMP  Regardless of where purchased the ticket “expires” based on the start date.  The value can always be used towards new tickets.  I suppose they could push the date out randomly to a date similarly priced so as not to pay extra right now.  Ability to change a ticket within MDE seems to be hit-or-miss lately.


Last year I had tickets bought through Costco and was able to change the dates multiple times through ME. I just paid the difference if there was one. I guess my question is can you change the dates over the phone or through ME after they expire or do you need to go to guest services at the park to do it. If you need to do it at guest services that would make making park passes hard. Then again in 6 months park capacity may be back to normal and not an issue.


----------



## DCLMP

5ctpliks said:


> We have 7 day PH tickets from a canceled April 2020 trip.  These were the tickets that had expiration extended to Sept 2021.   We used 4 days in November and have 3 days left, but we are going next month for 6 days.   Will I be able to add 3 days to this ticket, either before we go and at a ticket booth once we are there?  I can't do update the ticket online since it was already partially used, and the wait times for calls are outrageous.
> 
> I should also say we are DVC members.  Ideally I wanted to upgrade these tickets to DVC APs but I know I can't do that at this time.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry to hear about wait times. It's probably due to ME being wonky.


----------



## lanejudy

DCLMP said:


> I guess my question is can you change the dates over the phone or through ME after they expire or do you need to go to guest services at the park to do it.


By phone after expiration because it will likely disappear from your view.  Possibly through MDE prior to expiration.


----------



## DCLMP

lanejudy said:


> By phone after expiration because it will likely disappear from your view.  Possibly through MDE prior to expiration,


Well, let's hope they get ME fixed.  I think I changed my tickets 6 times last year from April to August waiting for the parks to open. It was simple. I hate having to call for anything. I remember when we used to have to call for resort changes. It wasn't that long ago.


----------



## dspads

So much info here, not sure where to begin! For starters, my parents have a DVC condo booked the Week of July 10. Not sure if we will go yet, waiting to see how things go over the next few months. All adults will be vaccinated, my teenagers will not.

Do I need to get park tickets now or risk not being able to get them, or get the park reservation? Will they be be refundable? I’m not even sure how many days we would spend in the parks, Maybe just a few. My parents had these points to use and we haven’t seen them in a year. I’m comfortable traveling to Florida, not sure how much time we will want to to spend in parks. But I’m worried if I don’t get tickets we will be shut out.


----------



## Robo

dspads said:


> So much info here, not sure where to begin! For starters, my parents have a DVC condo booked the Week of July 10. Not sure if we will go yet, waiting to see how things go over the next few months. All adults will be vaccinated, my teenagers will not.
> 
> 1. Do I need to get park tickets now or risk not being able to get them, or get the park reservation?
> 2. Will they be be refundable?
> 3. But I’m worried if I don’t get tickets we will be shut out.


1. You never know. That's a possibility.
2. Nope. (Unless there's another shutdown order.)
3. No way to know, for sure.


----------



## JetsetJAK

Does anybody have a rough idea of when reservations might open up for beyond July 2022? I'm planning a trip for a group of 3 (maybe 4) for late September/early October 2022, specifically to coincide with the Epcot 40th Anniversary on Oct. 1st. Now that park reservations are a thing, I'm so paranoid that they'll open up and I'll miss it and then Oct. 1st at Epcot will get filled up. 

This is my first time actually doing the planning for a trip since I went in 2012 for Epcot30 (when I went in 2019 it was a work conference thing so I didn't have to deal with any of that). That was right around the time that people were only just starting to talk about Magic Bands and I think maybe a few lucky people had already gotten them on some kind of special preview basis. After starting to dive into all this again after so long, I gotta say it all seems more complicated now! But I'm sure I'll figure it out


----------



## DCLMP

Just an FYI the ticket change link is working this morning. I seem to have caught it on a good day. Unfortunately the room search seems to be down. It's always something.


----------



## layteacher

As i posted in another post, I am taking my daughter and her BFF to Disney for one day for their senior trip. We have plane tickets, rooms at the beach, a rental car, and rooms in Orlando. I got my daughter and my ticket earlier and then her friend decided to go. My daughter and I have reservations but cant get one for her BFF. I have called and they have tried but MK is completely full all days we are in Orlando. The rep told me to go to Disney Springs the day before and ask again if she can go in with us since I have purchased all three tickets but only have reservations for 2. My question is.. if I go to get all three tickets at Disney Springs and only two of us can go in will I be able to save the extra ticket for another time (once I have picked it up)? The last case scenario would be to give her my ticket and let the girls go in while i go back to the condo. Just hate to lose a ticket, but would give her mine since it is registered. ANY help is appreciated.


----------



## dawnball

lanejudy said:


> By phone after expiration because it will likely disappear from your view.  Possibly through MDE prior to expiration.


Do we need any special information about the tickets to call and reuse their value after expiration? I know what MDE accounts/people they're tied to, and I might be able to put my hands on the original tickets.


----------



## starry_solo

Pretty sure I saw your other post. Recommendations were to keep checking.  So do that every day, every time you have available to do it. Reservations do pop up


----------



## layteacher

My question is if I pick up my tickets at Disney Springs the day before our park day and end up not using one of them, can it be used at a later date as long as it isnt scanned at the park?


----------



## Robo

layteacher said:


> My question is if I pick up my tickets at Disney Springs the day before our park day and end up not using one of them, can it be used at a later date as long as it isnt scanned at the park?


Yes.


----------



## Robo

dawnball said:


> Do we need any special information about the tickets to call and reuse their value after expiration? I know what MDE accounts/people they're tied to, and I might be able to put my hands on the original tickets.


Nothing special is “required,” but the more specific info (date bought, exact kind of ticket, first scheduled date of “intended” original use, credit card used... anything can help if (IF) Disney has any trouble “finding” your expired (or otherwise) tickets. Having the actual tickets would, of course,  be great.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I'm sorry if this has been asked previously but I didn't see it when I did search.  We have bought passes for 9 days for our upcoming trip.  I decided that since we are leaving so late on the day we go home that I would like to go to MK for a bit that morning so we would need to add on another day.  I already checked and there is park availability.  I'm wondering how that would work though as far as would it count as day 10 and be added on or be a whole new event.  I'm hoping it would just be added on because of price.  I don't wanna pay full price for the one day ticket.  TIA


----------



## lanejudy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> We have bought passes for 9 days for our upcoming trip. I decided that since we are leaving so late on the day we go home that I would like to go to MK for a bit that morning so we would need to add on another day.


You can make it a 10-day ticket — only approx. $20 more.


----------



## Robo

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked previously but I didn't see it when I did search.  We have bought passes for 9 days for our upcoming trip.  I decided that since we are leaving so late on the day we go home that I would like to go to MK for a bit that morning so we would need to add on another day.  I already checked and there is park availability.  I'm wondering how that would work though as far as would it count as day 10 and be added on or be a whole new event.  I'm hoping it would just be added on because of price.  I don't wanna pay full price for the one day ticket.  TIA


It would count as “Day 10” and only cost a very few dollars to upgrade.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

lanejudy said:


> You can make it a 10-day ticket — only approx. $20 more.





Robo said:


> It would count as “Day 10” and only cost a very few dollars to upgrade.


Thank you so much.  Do you think it would be best to do it over the phone or can I do it through MDE?


----------



## lanejudy

Try through MDE - seems to be hit or miss lately so you may need to call if the option isn't available for you.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

lanejudy said:


> Try through MDE - seems to be hit or miss lately so you may need to call if the option isn't available for you.


Thank you!


----------



## Disneyfan754321

I bought two day resident tix  in January and went one day..  originally we had planned to take our son for his birthday  but the calander is full till mid April. The two day tickets date expires.  Do you think disney will extend the date they are good till?


----------



## DCLMP

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thank you so much.  Do you think it would be best to do it over the phone or can I do it through MDE?


I would say MDE. I find it works better in the morning. I'm on pacific time and a lot of times when I get on there after work at 7 or 8 PST  the thing just won't work. I changed my tickets this morning with no problem. I tried to check in this evening and it was a no- go.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DCLMP said:


> I would say MDE. I find it works better in the morning. I'm on pacific time and a lot of times when I get on there after work at 7 or 8 PST  the thing just won't work. I changed my tickets this morning with no problem. I tried to check in this evening and it was a no- go.


Where did you go into in order to do it?  I can't find the link to just upgrade to another day.  Oh I may have found it but it won't let me do it right now.


----------



## BillSears

Hi guys, I've searched a bit but haven't found it yet.  Has WDW opened up the ability to upgrade a 10 day ticket to an Annual Pass yet?  I've got a 2 week trip booked for mid-May that has a 10-day ticket from 2020 attached to it.  I also have these trips with no tickets, a September trip, a December trip, and am planning on February 2022 and Early May 2022.  How do they handle trips longer than 10 days?

If I've got to buy separate tickets for each of these stays I'll probably just cancel.


----------



## DCLMP

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Where did you go into in order to do it?  I can't find the link to just upgrade to another day.  Oh I may have found it but it won't let me do it right now.


It’s the change ticket link. Just try a couple times a day until you catch it working. Hopefully your trips not in the next few days.


----------



## Robo

BillSears said:


> 1. Has WDW opened up the ability to upgrade a 10 day ticket to an Annual Pass yet?
> I've got a 2 week trip booked for mid-May that has a 10-day ticket from 2020 attached to it.  I also have these trips with no tickets, a September trip, a December trip, and am planning on February 2022 and Early May 2022.
> 2.  How do they handle trips longer than 10 days?
> If I've got to buy separate tickets for each of these stays I'll probably just cancel.


1. Nope. (We don't know when they may start making new AP's available.)
2. Separate tickets.


----------



## BillSears

Thanks for the quick reply Robo! 

I cancelled my trips in 2020 for COVID and now I have to decide if I want to pay almost $2,000 extra just on my ticket for these trips and I have to shorten some of them to 10 days.  Not to mention Memory Maker which I love  Plus parking if I decide to stay offsite for any of them. 

Darn, it's a tough choice. But thanks again.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DCLMP said:


> It’s the change ticket link. Just try a couple times a day until you catch it working. Hopefully your trips not in the next few days.


I couldn't get it to work on my computer but I eventually was able to do it through the app on my phone.


----------



## lanejudy

@BillSears - it sounds like you had multiple visits cancelled last year so any chance you had an AP in 2020 that you canceled?  If so, you may be eligible for a “recovery AP” but you’ll have to call.


----------



## BillSears

lanejudy said:


> @BillSears - it sounds like you had multiple visits cancelled last year so any chance you had an AP in 2020 that you canceled?  If so, you may be eligible for a “recovery AP” but you’ll have to call.



Thanks but I didn't.  I was thinking that I'd just get a 10-day pass then upgrade at the gate.  A bad choice looking back on it but I made it before COVID arrived so it was a fine choice at the time.

Right now I'm thinking I'll keep the May trip. Reduce it from 2 weeks to 12 days. Take a couple of break days in the middle to stretch out the 10-day pass. Then decide on the rest depending on if/when Disney starts selling Annual Passes. No AP by September means no September trip, etc...


----------



## tlmadden73

Not quite an upgrade (more of a downgrade)  --- but anyone know if you have a valid park reservation (because of an AP voucher) .. if there is a way to buy a single -day ticket ON A DAY THAT IS AT CAPACITY? 

I was going to go on a "big" Disney trip next week, but cancelled those plans and doing some non-Disney things instead. I don't want to activate my daughter's AP (her only ticket currently) for just one day, but doesn't seem like I can buy single day tickets anymore for 3/23 or 3/24 (one of the days I was thinking of just hitting a park for a day).

Any thoughts if I could call Disney to get an "exception" to getting a day ticket (since I already have a park reservation (that I won't be using unless i get a single day ticket). The person on the Disney "chat" service just gave me the boilerplate "those dates are unavailable". My next thought was maybe to just go to Disney Springs guest services and see if they can accommodate me there. 

If not . .no big deal .. but my new (non-Disney) plans had a free day there and was going to see if we could swing in to DHS or something (especially if was able to snag a boarding pass).


----------



## lanejudy

tlmadden73 said:


> if there is a way to buy a single -day ticket ON A DAY THAT IS AT CAPACITY?


If I understand your situation, you (your DD) already has an AP park reservation that day but you don't want to activate the AP yet.  I suggest you call and plead your case to buy a 1-day ticket; you would likely need to be escalated to Guest Services because I don't think the regular phone CMs can do it.  We're in unchartered waters here so there is no precedent to go by.  But they aren't selling any tickets for those dates because there aren't park reservations available.


----------



## tlmadden73

lanejudy said:


> If I understand your situation, you (your DD) already has an AP park reservation that day but you don't want to activate the AP yet.  I suggest you call and plead your case to buy a 1-day ticket; you would likely need to be escalated to Guest Services because I don't think the regular phone CMs can do it.  We're in unchartered waters here so there is no precedent to go by.  But they aren't selling any tickets for those dates because there aren't park reservations available.


That's my situation. I made the park reservations many months ago (when I was planning on going for a week long resort trip) .. and because she had an AP voucher I was able to make the reservation. 

I will try and call and see what happens .. and if not I guess I will go IN PERSON to Guest Services at Disney Springs -- I just fear the line/wait may be long just to be told "no".  I mean .. logically it makes sense I should be able to go with a different type of ticket .. but the system technically may not allow it.


----------



## Griswold

Hey there,

Does anybody have a good contact for ticketing?  We've got some armed forces salute tickets which will expire in September and I don't think we'll have a chance to use them by then.  I've spent about 5.5 - 6.0 hours on hold the last two days and the two cast members weren't able to help me.  The first one said ticketing wasn't accepting any more calls and told me to call back the next day.  When I called back, I finally got to speak to a cast member who said they needed to put me on "a brief hold" while they got somebody else on the line who could help me.  That was two hours ago... I think I have the hold music loop memorized.

Or maybe the Moose was right and the park is closed.

Thanks in advance
Griswold


----------



## DisneFamily

Hello, I have tickets are set to expire on 9/26/21. The earliest we can go, and have booked, is 10/9/21. I know that Disney will honor the tickets at the price. Here is my question though...I purchased my tickets through “Tickets at Work” from my employer. Will I still be able to get full amount for my tickets? Or how does it work if I didn’t purchase tickets directly through Disney.


----------



## lanejudy

DisneFamily said:


> I know that Disney will honor the tickets at the price.


Disney will allow you to use the "Disney online value" of the expiring tickets towards new tickets for October; that's the value WDW would have charged for the same dates at the time you bought yours.   You may need to pay more if the new dates are more expensive.  You might be able to change them through MDE; if not you will have to call.


----------



## jvarne1

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I couldn't get it to work on my computer but I eventually was able to do it through the app on my phone.


When you upgraded your days on your ticket, did you lose your park reservations for the other days?  I need to add one more day on to our tickets, but didn't want to lose our park reservations - our Hollywood Studios is already at capacity... TIA!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jvarne1 said:


> When you upgraded your days on your ticket, did you lose your park reservations for the other days?  I need to add one more day on to our tickets, but didn't want to lose our park reservations - our Hollywood Studios is already at capacity... TIA!


No I didn't lose anything.


----------



## Conniequeen

Want to buy two, one day tickets from our military base. They say they expire on Sept. 26, 2021. We are going Oct 7th. So do I buy them and just pay the difference when we get there?


----------



## Robo

Conniequeen said:


> Want to buy two, one day tickets from our military base. They say they expire on Sept. 26, 2021. We are going Oct 7th. So do I buy them and just pay the difference when we get there?


Nope. Don’t buy those kind of tickets now.


----------



## duplantisjj

I tried searching for this but not much luck on my specific ticket question.  We were at WDW last year for Mardi Gras week (we’re from New Orleans).  We were on our first day at DHS, and by following great ROTR tips from another thread, we landed Boarding Group 12.  We were called early and got in line and about 35-40 minutes the ride had technical issues.  The CMs led us out of the ride cue and then scanned our MB and they added to our accounts a next day ROTR Fastpass and a one-day "DHS park only” pass good for until 02/23/2022.  We are going back in May (16-22) of this year and have a 7-day trip planned in the parks.  We have 6-day Park Hoppers (date specific), purchased from UT and have been able to do all of our Park Reservations without issue.  The only problem is that we want to use the free one-day “DHS Only” pass for our last day as we plan to bug out of WDW after we leave DHS.  And we do want to park hop our first 6 days.  Neither Disney website nor MDE lets you choose which pass you want to use for which day.  Is there a secret to selecting which pass to use or will this require a long phone call, or a stop at CS window when we first arrive at DHS (our first park at our first day back)?  Trying to avoid a 90-minute call to Disney but seems inevitable.


----------



## lanejudy

@duplantisjj  If you have park reservations scheduled for all 7 days, including the free day, you'll just want to stop at a ticket window before entering your first park to have the tickets "prioritized."  There is no way to do it yourself, and I wouldn't trust that phone CMs can do it either.


----------



## duplantisjj

lanejudy said:


> @duplantisjj  If you have park reservations scheduled for all 7 days, including the free day, you'll just want to stop at a ticket window before entering your first park to have the tickets "prioritized."  There is no way to do it yourself, and I wouldn't trust that phone CMs can do it either.



Yep, that's kind of what I'm thinking too.  I would rather physically watch the CM prioritize the tickets than call and hope the one on the phone gets it right.  Thanks for the response!


----------



## KSR0330

How long are Disney park tickets valid for?  I planned a trip for November and want to get tickets now to make park reservations as early as possible.  I'm also going in May 2022.  If for some reason I have to cancel my Nov trip, will my tickets still be good in May?  I usually get my tickets at a discount site, but I would think there would be more flexibility if I have to cancel buying direct form Disney.  Any insight is appreciated!


----------



## revoxfire

what's this about a "recovery AP"?



lanejudy said:


> @BillSears - it sounds like you had multiple visits cancelled last year so any chance you had an AP in 2020 that you canceled?  If so, you may be eligible for a “recovery AP” but you’ll have to call.


----------



## OB1

I have a similar situation. The price you paid can be forwarded to May if needed. It may not be an exact day for day swap, but if you paid $400 for each ticket, you will receive that value for the May tickets.


----------



## Robo

KSR0330 said:


> I usually get my tickets at a discount site, but I would think there would be more flexibility if I have to cancel buying direct form Disney.  Any insight is appreciated!


*Unless* you are buying a "Resort Package" (room -and- tickets) directly from Disney...
In general, there is little difference from where you buy the tickets.
You can't "cancel" when you buy "tickets only" even from Disney.


KSR0330 said:


> If for some reason I have to cancel my Nov trip, will my tickets still be good in May?


All new tickets that you buy (from anywhere) will definitely have an "expiration date" (you can determine that date from the seller before you buy the tickets... and you _should_ find that out) beyond which date you can't use those tickets, as-is.
But, all tickets that you buy (from anywhere,) once fully expired, will still retain their "Disney value" (the on-line Disney price on the date you bought them) that can be used toward buying new tickets... when you DO decide to go to WDW.


----------



## lanejudy

revoxfire said:


> what's this about a "recovery AP"?


You might want to check out some of the recent posts (the latest few pages) on this thread:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/ap-only-info-thread-reservation-system-extensions-refunds.3798147/

Folks who had an AP that either expired or was cancelled due to the closure may be able to buy a new AP voucher.


----------



## VeronicaZS

tlmadden73 said:


> Not quite an upgrade (more of a downgrade)  --- but anyone know if you have a valid park reservation (because of an AP voucher) .. if there is a way to buy a single -day ticket ON A DAY THAT IS AT CAPACITY?
> 
> I was going to go on a "big" Disney trip next week, but cancelled those plans and doing some non-Disney things instead. I don't want to activate my daughter's AP (her only ticket currently) for just one day, but doesn't seem like I can buy single day tickets anymore for 3/23 or 3/24 (one of the days I was thinking of just hitting a park for a day).
> 
> Any thoughts if I could call Disney to get an "exception" to getting a day ticket (since I already have a park reservation (that I won't be using unless i get a single day ticket). The person on the Disney "chat" service just gave me the boilerplate "those dates are unavailable". My next thought was maybe to just go to Disney Springs guest services and see if they can accommodate me there.
> 
> If not . .no big deal .. but my new (non-Disney) plans had a free day there and was going to see if we could swing in to DHS or something (especially if was able to snag a boarding pass).


Would you consider buying a ticket on ebay? You'll find new, 1-day, date unrestricted hoppers for sale. I did this for my family of 5 + 2 inlaws with no problems when we wanted 1 day in the parks before a cruise. I would have been nervous to buy longer duration tickets and besides, those are harder to find. Since you only need 1 ticket for 1 day you may want to look into this. I found that many of the sellers of this type of ticket had received them as some sort of prize/raffle or as a promotion for sitting through a time share spiel.

I only see one listing right now for $185 but I think they get snapped up quickly. When I did this in 2019 I set up a search so I was alerted when there were new listings. In August 2019 I got 3 for $450 ($150 each) and 4 for $520 ($130 each)


----------



## jessiegirl1982

So not sure if anyone has had experience upgrading an expired ticket over the phone (and not Guest Service)... I have 3 2-day parkhoppers that expired in Jan 2019. I had to buy these tickets for a Free Dining bounceback that I scheduled in Sept 2017. Our premier AP's were still valid on our trip, so we didn't use the 2 day parkhoppers that we paid for to get the free dining. I want to use these tickets to upgrade to 8 day 1 park tickets for use this June. Has anyone had experience upgrading expired tickets over the phone? I am worried if I wait to do it in person in June, park reservations will be full for our preferred park. Also to complicate things, I never received physical tickets, and they don't show them in my account anymore since they are expired. I am assuming Disney can look up my old reservation #, though.


----------



## KSR0330

Thanks to both of you.  I have a room only ressie so will be getting my tickets separately.  One more question.  I really want an AP.  If we don't go in Nov and my tickets expire, can I still use them to bridge an AP when I go in May?


----------



## sticker231

I apologize in advance if the answer  to my question has been right in front of my face and I overlooked it.

We are staying off site Easter week and obviously park availability is extremely limited, actually only EPCOT is available. Since it is only my wife and I, we have no issue with only going to EPCOT for a few days.

With the new system do tickets need to be used on consecutive days?

I was trying to buy a three day ticket, but was unable because there isn’t availability three days in a row.


----------



## subtchr

You have 5 days to use a 3-day ticket.

But you will not be able to buy one right now for a start date before April 8, because the parks are full before that most days.


----------



## BelleBeautyandtheBeast

sticker231 said:


> I apologize in advance if the answer  to my question has been right in front of my face and I overlooked it.
> 
> We are staying off site Easter week and obviously park availability is extremely limited, actually only EPCOT is available. Since it is only my wife and I, we have no issue with only going to EPCOT for a few days.
> 
> With the new system do tickets need to be used on consecutive days?
> 
> I was trying to buy a three day ticket, but was unable because there isn’t availability three days in a row.


A 3-Day Ticket is valid for any 3 days within 5 days beginning on the start date.


----------



## lanejudy

sticker231 said:


> I apologize in advance if the answer  to my question has been right in front of my face and I overlooked it.
> 
> We are staying off site Easter week and obviously park availability is extremely limited, actually only EPCOT is available. Since it is only my wife and I, we have no issue with only going to EPCOT for a few days.
> 
> With the new system do tickets need to be used on consecutive days?
> 
> I was trying to buy a three day ticket, but was unable because there isn’t availability three days in a row.


You can't buy tickets if one or more days have no availability, impacting ability to use all entitlements in the valid use window.  To buy a 3-day ticket, it would have to start on Th 4/8 which would be good for a 5-day period through Mon 4/12.  Mon/Tue/Wed the 5th thru 7th have no park availability, therefore you can't get 3 days of usewith an earlier start date.


----------



## sticker231

Thanks for the responses. Stinks that I can’t get the three day tickets and would have to buy individual days.


----------



## lanejudy

Ugh! I was going to suggest a 4-day ticket would be less expensive than a 2-day + 1-day and give you 7 days to use it... but Th 4/8 just closed out.  Not sure what dates you were thinking, but I would just pick one weekend or the other at this point.


----------



## AC7179

I was on hold with Disney for 90 minutes today before I finally gave up and hung up.

I bought tickets that were dated for March 13, 2020.  We did not use the tickets because we called our trip short because of Covid.  I couldn't get anyone on the phone because that's when Disney announced their closure.  

We are excited to go back this June.  In the app, the unused tickets are there and it says there's an expiration date of 9/26/21, so I'm wondering if I can use them for this trip?  I can't figure out how to change the date to June 4, 2021.  

I thought maybe some of y'all could help.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## MomOTwins

AC7179 said:


> I was on hold with Disney for 90 minutes today before I finally gave up and hung up.
> 
> I bought tickets that were dated for March 13, 2020.  We did not use the tickets because we called our trip short because of Covid.  I couldn't get anyone on the phone because that's when Disney announced their closure.
> 
> We are excited to go back this June.  In the app, the unused tickets are there and it says there's an expiration date of 9/26/21, so I'm wondering if I can use them for this trip?  I can't figure out how to change the date to June 4, 2021.
> 
> I thought maybe some of y'all could help.  Thanks in advance!


You should be able to use them, no modification necessary.  This was an exception to the ordinary expiration policies due to the closure.


----------



## lanejudy

Have you tried to make theme park reservations?  The tickets should work as-is.  With the extended expiration those tickets are good any day through 9/26/21.


----------



## Robo

KSR0330 said:


> Thanks to both of you.  I have a room only ressie so will be getting my tickets separately.  One more question.  I really want an AP.  If we don't go in Nov and my tickets expire, can I still use them to bridge an AP when I go in May?


If they are selling APs by then... yes.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Will it be possible to renew AP when they expire in June?


----------



## kmermaid

Backround on whats listed in my MDE under tickets:  Have 4 day PH date based from last december and 6 day PH.  Currently have park reservations for 5 days.  We leave in a week and no park reservations are available to onsite guests.  My question:  Is Disney allowing you to upgrade?  I would like to add a day/PH to my 4 day and save my 6 day ticket.  I know to go to guest services and have them use the 4 day after I have entered my first park.


----------



## lanejudy

Lsdolphin said:


> Will it be possible to renew AP when they expire in June?


Yes - if you currently have an AP it can be renewed within the usual renewal period, and earlier if you have plans and need to make park reservations.


----------



## lurkernj

tlmadden73 said:


> Not quite an upgrade (more of a downgrade)  --- but anyone know if you have a valid park reservation (because of an AP voucher) .. if there is a way to buy a single -day ticket ON A DAY THAT IS AT CAPACITY?
> 
> I was going to go on a "big" Disney trip next week, but cancelled those plans and doing some non-Disney things instead. I don't want to activate my daughter's AP (her only ticket currently) for just one day, but doesn't seem like I can buy single day tickets anymore for 3/23 or 3/24 (one of the days I was thinking of just hitting a park for a day).
> 
> Any thoughts if I could call Disney to get an "exception" to getting a day ticket (since I already have a park reservation (that I won't be using unless i get a single day ticket). The person on the Disney "chat" service just gave me the boilerplate "those dates are unavailable". My next thought was maybe to just go to Disney Springs guest services and see if they can accommodate me there.
> 
> If not . .no big deal .. but my new (non-Disney) plans had a free day there and was going to see if we could swing in to DHS or something (especially if was able to snag a boarding pass).



Did you happen to call?  I'm in the exact same boat for 3/26 next week.  We planned to go for the week, but are now staying with friends(about an hour away) for all but 2 nights so don't want to activate our passes for the 1 day that we want to go to the flower and garden festival.  If it's going to be a hassle, we'll just skip it and do something else.


----------



## tlmadden73

lurkernj said:


> Did you happen to call?  I'm in the exact same boat for 3/26 next week.  We planned to go for the week, but are now staying with friends(about an hour away) for all but 2 nights so don't want to activate our passes for the 1 day that we want to go to the flower and garden festival.  If it's going to be a hassle, we'll just skip it and do something else.


I called 407-560-2428
I was still told no. They said if no tickets are for sale .. they are "sold out" and can't sell them.

I think you are out of luck like I am.

When I explained that I wouldn't be ADDING to the capacity .. just using a different type of ticket to enter the park (with my current reservation) .. they still seemed like it couldn't happen. "You have to cancel your current reservation . and make a new one when you buy a new ticket and since the system won't let you buy a ticket, you are out of luck."  "If you want to go the parks .. just use your current ticket (activate your annual pass)".

I essentially want to "downgrade" one of my tickets. It seems silly .. I get the park is full. I get that if I decided last minute to go to WDW that I couldn't (because the park is full) .. But I am "on the list" and have valid tickets for the family (which is why I was able to get "on the list").. I just want to buy/use a single day ticket instead of the ones I have in hand. I don't see why this is an issue besides the CMs I have talked to just limited by the system. Someone somewhere should be able to override the system.

It seems silly .. I am WILLING to throw $130+ of NEW money to Disney (plus souvenirs/food) to go for just ONE DAY . .but apparently they don't want me, so instead of getting hundreds of dollars from me.. they will be getting $0  and I am taking up the spots of four other people that COULD be going and spending money. 

I am almost tempted to just go and try and pass off my daughter as a 3 year old .. she is unfortunately 4 1/2 .. 

I may try one last ditch effort to go to Disney Springs Ticket Center and explain my case .. but if they don't want my money .. I will just take it their competitors .. like Sea World.


----------



## VeronicaZS

tlmadden73 said:


> I called 407-560-2428
> I was still told no. They said if no tickets are for sale .. they are "sold out" and can't sell them.
> 
> I think you are out of luck like I am.
> 
> When I explained that I wouldn't be ADDING to the capacity .. just using a different type of ticket to enter the park (with my current reservation) .. they still seemed like it couldn't happen. "You have to cancel your current reservation . and make a new one when you buy a new ticket and since the system won't let you buy a ticket, you are out of luck."  "If you want to go the parks .. just use your current ticket (activate your annual pass)".
> 
> I essentially want to "downgrade" one of my tickets. It seems silly .. I get the park is full. I get that if I decided last minute to go to WDW that I couldn't (because the park is full) .. But I am "on the list" and have valid tickets for the family (which is why I was able to get "on the list").. I just want to buy/use a single day ticket instead of the ones I have in hand. I don't see why this is an issue besides the CMs I have talked to just limited by the system. Someone somewhere should be able to override the system.
> 
> It seems silly .. I am WILLING to throw $130+ of NEW money to Disney (plus souvenirs/food) to go for just ONE DAY . .but apparently they don't want me, so instead of getting hundreds of dollars from me.. they will be getting $0  and I am taking up the spots of four other people that COULD be going and spending money.
> 
> I am almost tempted to just go and try and pass off my daughter as a 3 year old .. she is unfortunately 4 1/2 ..
> 
> I may try one last ditch effort to go to Disney Springs Ticket Center and explain my case .. but if they don't want my money .. I will just take it their competitors .. like Sea World.


Did you see my earlier post about an ebay ticket? It's a gamble but I had good luck with them in the past.


----------



## lurkernj

tlmadden73 said:


> I called 407-560-2428
> I was still told no. They said if no tickets are for sale .. they are "sold out" and can't sell them.
> 
> I think you are out of luck like I am.
> 
> When I explained that I wouldn't be ADDING to the capacity .. just using a different type of ticket to enter the park (with my current reservation) .. they still seemed like it couldn't happen. "You have to cancel your current reservation . and make a new one when you buy a new ticket and since the system won't let you buy a ticket, you are out of luck."  "If you want to go the parks .. just use your current ticket (activate your annual pass)".
> 
> I essentially want to "downgrade" one of my tickets. It seems silly .. I get the park is full. I get that if I decided last minute to go to WDW that I couldn't (because the park is full) .. But I am "on the list" and have valid tickets for the family (which is why I was able to get "on the list").. I just want to buy/use a single day ticket instead of the ones I have in hand. I don't see why this is an issue besides the CMs I have talked to just limited by the system. Someone somewhere should be able to override the system.
> 
> It seems silly .. I am WILLING to throw $130+ of NEW money to Disney (plus souvenirs/food) to go for just ONE DAY . .but apparently they don't want me, so instead of getting hundreds of dollars from me.. they will be getting $0  and I am taking up the spots of four other people that COULD be going and spending money.
> 
> I am almost tempted to just go and try and pass off my daughter as a 3 year old .. she is unfortunately 4 1/2 ..
> 
> I may try one last ditch effort to go to Disney Springs Ticket Center and explain my case .. but if they don't want my money .. I will just take it their competitors .. like Sea World.



Thanks for replying.  Well that's unfortunate.  I was thinking the same thing, I'm not taking up any more space than I originally was and I would be spending about $280 on 2 tickets plus at least another $100 on the food/festival, not to mention any merch we might buy.  I can't believe they'd turn their noses up at that.  I have been eyeing up Seaworld as well, they are having a food/wine type festival there with Night Ranger when I would be going, so that may be the plan.  We were just hoping to go to Epcot since we are at the Dolphin and could just walk over.  We'll have a car this trip so it might be a good opportunity to check out another park.


----------



## tlmadden73

VeronicaZS said:


> Did you see my earlier post about an ebay ticket? It's a gamble but I had good luck with them in the past.


Thanks . but I am not that desperate to gamble like that. If Disney doesn't want my money (even though I have a park reservation) .. then I will just spend it elsewhere. Just never thought this would be an issue since I already had the park reservation secured.


----------



## tlmadden73

lurkernj said:


> Thanks for replying.  Well that's unfortunate.  I was thinking the same thing, I'm not taking up any more space than I originally was and I would be spending about $280 on 2 tickets plus at least another $100 on the food/festival, not to mention any merch we might buy.  I can't believe they'd turn their noses up at that.  I have been eyeing up Seaworld as well, they are having a food/wine type festival there with Night Ranger when I would be going, so that may be the plan.  We were just hoping to go to Epcot since we are at the Dolphin and could just walk over.  We'll have a car this trip so it might be a good opportunity to check out another park.


I mean . .I purposely had decided to NOT do Disney next week (after having a  full week planned). I just not ready to spend the money on the Disney experience yet until things are more back to normal (no masks, no distancing, more stuff open) .. I just thought that maybe it would be fun to go to ONE park for ONE day .. we can suffer for a day ..but may have been exhausting and too expensive for a "full" trip. Plus . we had a refrigerator die on us (only 3 years old) .. so we opted for a cheaper trip .. and save the money (and gift cards) for a trip for the 50th. 

We are still going to hit "Disney" via Disney Springs one afternoon and breakfast at the Riveria (and a ride on the skyliner) .. but that looks to be about it now. 

Other parks:
If you have small kids we are going to Legoland for $70/each (Undercover Tourist tickets)

We may go to Sea World as UT also has a $86.35 weekday ticket which includes ALL DAY dining?? I mean . that sounds like it would be a savings of  AT LEAST $20-30 a person right there. .. wow . .looking at those details .. ONCE PER HOUR you can get an entree/side/dessert and drink! (ONCE PER HOUR?!??!?!?)


----------



## lurkernj

tlmadden73 said:


> I mean . .I purposely had decided to NOT do Disney next week (after having a  full week planned). I just not ready to spend the money on the Disney experience yet until things are more back to normal (no masks, no distancing, more stuff open) .. I just thought that maybe it would be fun to go to ONE park for ONE day .. we can suffer for a day ..but may have been exhausting and too expensive for a "full" trip. Plus . we had a refrigerator die on us (only 3 years old) .. so we opted for a cheaper trip .. and save the money (and gift cards) for a trip for the 50th.
> 
> We are still going to hit "Disney" via Disney Springs one afternoon and breakfast at the Riveria (and a ride on the skyliner) .. but that looks to be about it now.
> 
> Other parks:
> If you have small kids we are going to Legoland for $70/each (****************** tickets)
> 
> We may go to Sea World as UT also has a $86.35 weekday ticket which includes ALL DAY dining?? I mean . that sounds like it would be a savings of  AT LEAST $20-30 a person right there. .. wow . .looking at those details .. ONCE PER HOUR you can get an entree/side/dessert and drink! (ONCE PER HOUR?!??!?!?)



It's just my husband and I on this trip, kids are grown.  We canceled for the same reasons as you and decided to visit with friends instead, except for 2 nights in Disney. Thanks for the heads up on the seaworld deal, that is amazing!  Once per hour!!


----------



## tlmadden73

lurkernj said:


> It's just my husband and I on this trip, kids are grown.  We canceled for the same reasons as you and decided to visit with friends instead, except for 2 nights in Disney. Thanks for the heads up on the seaworld deal, that is amazing!  Once per hour!!


I will try and post back here if I have any luck with the Disney Springs Ticket Center/Guest Services on Sunday afternoon unless there is some crazy long wait. If there is, I just won't bother -- I don't want to wait an hour or so to be told "no luck" again). I would think someone, somewhere can do some magic behind the scenes, but at the same time -- I know how IT "systems" just hamstring customer service sometimes because it only does what it is programmed to do and no more.


----------



## Andy0957

No luck trying to contact Disney world support, does anyone know what happens I’ve my tickets are not used by the expiration date? No available option to move the date on my Disney experience app.


----------



## Robo

Andy0957 said:


> No luck trying to contact Disney world support, *does anyone know what happens* I’ve my tickets are not used by the expiration date? No available option to move the date on my Disney experience app.


Unused fully expired tickets retain their original on-line Disney value (when they were purchased) and can be used toward the purchase of new tickets at the time of a future WDW next trip.


----------



## CouponGirl

Hoping this is the right place to ask this question! In the past, could you purchase an annual pass and also purchase discounted ap holiday party tickets at the same time or do you have to first activate the annual pass prior to being able to take advantage of the ap discounts?


----------



## Robo

CouponGirl said:


> Hoping this is the right place to ask this question! In the past, could you purchase an annual pass and also purchase discounted ap holiday party tickets at the same time or do you have to first activate the annual pass prior to being able to take advantage of the ap discounts?


If you have an AP "certificate" (unactivated AP,) you generally can purchase "AP-discounted" tickets.


----------



## Fitzwoman27

If we make park reservations with Our tickets but change and don’t go. Those tickets are still good For another person and time right? we are taking a person on dialysis with his granddaughter but worried that he will have complications. It’s a present to his family; so don’t want to pressure him.


----------



## Robo

Fitzwoman27 said:


> If we make park reservations with Our tickets but change and don’t go.
> *Those tickets are still good For another person and time right? *


In many cases, yes.
However, at some given date (known at the time you purchase your tickets)
those tickets will fully "expire" and can no longer be used, as-is.

After that date, you can get credit for what you paid for the expired tickets toward buying new tickets for that future trip.


----------



## CouponGirl

Robo said:


> If you have an AP "certificate" (unactivated AP,) you generally can purchase "AP-discounted" tickets.


Thanks!


----------



## tlmadden73

tlmadden73 said:


> I will try and post back here if I have any luck with the Disney Springs Ticket Center/Guest Services on Sunday afternoon unless there is some crazy long wait. If there is, I just won't bother -- I don't want to wait an hour or so to be told "no luck" again). I would think someone, somewhere can do some magic behind the scenes, but at the same time -- I know how IT "systems" just hamstring customer service sometimes because it only does what it is programmed to do and no more.


I succeeded at Guest Services at Disney Springs!  Worst part was waiting the 30+ minutes to talk to someone. The CM just sold me a 1-day ticket for Wednesday, the day I had a park reservation for. So no need to activate my AP yet.

going to Hollywood studios on Wednesday. Feels weird since it is semi impromptu


----------



## Disney102015

I had two 5 day park hopper tickets that we did not use in 2019 (we bought a package but didn’t use the tickets as we had APs). I understand I can use the value of those tickets toward purchasing tickets for an upcoming trip. We’d need 2 or 3 day tickets (not park hoppers) for our upcoming trip. Also, our son who was a baby during our 2019 trip now needs a child’s ticket. Will we be able to use the value of the two 5 day 2019 park hoppers toward buying three 2-3 day tickets for our next trip? What happens to any unused amount leftover- does it remain available somehow for another future ticket purchase? 

We had always planned to use the value of the 2019 tickets toward new APs or Gold passes but it’s not looking like those sales will have resumed by the time our trip rolls around.


----------



## lanejudy

Disney102015 said:


> Will we be able to use the value of the two 5 day 2019 park hoppers toward buying three 2-3 day tickets for our next trip? What happens to any unused amount leftover- does it remain available somehow for another future ticket purchase?


Ticket “upgrade” is a 1:1 transaction — meaning 1 old ticket/credit may be used toward 1 new ticket.  If the new ticket costs less there is no refund or credit carried forward.  You’ll want to check the value of your older tickets and the cost of your new dates to decide if that is a good use of the credit.


----------



## Wood Nymph

Robo said:


> Unused fully expired tickets retain their original on-line Disney value (when they were purchased) and can be used toward the purchase of new tickets at the time of a future WDW next trip.


My sister had a resort reservation and a one day park ticket which she ended up not using. That ticket expired in February. How does she know that the credit exists? Does it show somewhere in her MDE account?

And - when she decides to take another trip, will she have to have guest services or customer service apply the credit or will it automatically be available to her when booking online?


----------



## Robo

Wood Nymph said:


> My sister had a resort reservation and a one day park ticket which she ended up not using. That ticket expired in February.
> 1. How does she know that the credit exists?
> 2. Does it show somewhere in her MDE account?
> 
> And - when she decides to take another trip,
> 3. will she have to have guest services or customer service apply the credit or
> 4. will it automatically be available to her when booking online?


1. She must call Disney.
2. Nope.
3. Yes.
4.  Nope.


----------



## Wood Nymph

Robo said:


> 1. She must call Disney.
> 2. Nope.
> 3. Yes.
> 4.  Nope.


Thanks. That’s what I needed to know.


----------



## mickeymom629

When Disney adds old tickets to your MDE account, whether over the phone or in person, do they log into your MDE account (i.e. do they need your pw?)?   Will I need to change my pw after they help?

I have old tickets that I don't think can be added over the phone but I'm going to call this week and try.  I'm just wondering how they do it, especially over the phone.

Sorry if this has been answered, but I didn't have luck with a search.


----------



## jsanders82

Hi, 
I wanted to be sure I understood the Water Park plus ticket option to see if it makes sense for our group. We only buy one park per say tickets when we visit and don’t park hop. I’ve never been to a WDW water park either. 
We are a group of 15 going to Orlando. 12 of us will be spending one day at MK. On another day, 15 of us will be going to Blizzard Beach.
If we got 1 day water park plus tickets, could we visit MK one day and the water park the other? Or is it only one day ticket no matter if we go to MK or BB? 
Trying to figure out if it makes sense to buy the Plus ticket for the 12 going to MK and  then BB only tickets for the remaining 3.


----------



## lanejudy

jsanders82 said:


> If we got 1 day water park plus tickets, could we visit MK one day and the water park the other?


A 1-day theme park with water park add-on allows you 2 consecutive days of to use.  Check pricing - depending on your timing a separate water park ticket may cost less (prior to 5/29 or after 10/3).  Otherwise, I think it’s basically the same price so it really doesn’t matter if you do the add-on or separate tickets (at least for the dates I spot-checked).


----------



## Robo

mickeymom629 said:


> When Disney adds old tickets to your MDE account, whether over the phone or in person,
> 1. do they log into your MDE account (i.e. do the need your pw?)?
> 2. Will I need to change my pw after they help?


1. No.
2. No.


----------



## leebee

lanejudy said:


> Ticket “upgrade” is a 1:1 transaction — meaning 1 old ticket/credit may be used toward 1 new ticket.  If the new ticket costs less there is no refund or credit carried forward.  You’ll want to check the value of your older tickets and the cost of your new dates to decide if that is a good use of the credit.



The above reply doesn't make me optimistic, but I'm going to ask my question anyhow!

DH and I were supposed to go to WDW January 4-7, 2021. I had a 2 day base ticket for each of us. DD was diagnosed with active Covid-19 on 1/3, so we were quarantined and had to cancel. Disney said they'd hold the value of the tickets purchased on account (couldn't get them to refund the  money), the value is good forever (so I won't lose my $550), it won't show in my MDE account and I have to call to purchase new tickets. We are planning a trip starting 4/11/21 and want to purchase one-day tickets to go to Epcot. If I do this (they'll cost about $225), will the remaining balance be "on hold" towards a future trip, or will I lose the balance as a "ticket upgrade?" If I can buy the one-day tickets, is there any way the remaining money-credit can be transferred to my MDE account to be used for other Disney purchases, or does it stay as "ear"marked (see what I did there?) ticket money?

I know one probably needs a Magic-8-ball to predict what Disney will actually do, but I feel like if I have some information in advance, it'll help once I am no longer on hold with Disney!


----------



## lanejudy

@leebee  You can ask, just know all of that would be outside of the normal procedure so the answer may be no.  I’d be prepared to save the 2-day ticket credit for another longer visit and just buy new for 4/11 unless you’d like to do 2 days in the parks next month.  Also be sure to check park availability before purchasing tickets because some parks may already be “sold out” for that day.


----------



## leebee

lanejudy said:


> @leebee  You can ask, just know all of that would be outside of the normal procedure so the answer may be no.  I’d be prepared to save the 2-day ticket credit for another longer visit and just buy new for 4/11 unless you’d like to do 2 days in the parks next month.  Also be sure to check park availability before purchasing tickets because some parks may already be “sold out” for that day.



Yeah, I am thinking that it might be smarter to consider that $550 as an investment in the next "park trip" and just buy the one-day Epcot tickets. I'll have to sneak this past DH, who is not the biggest Disney fan and agreed to this trip only because we are both finally vaccinated and dying to look at 4 different walls, hahaha. One park day is all he is up for, and we have plans to visit family and friends on the other days- or just relax by the pool. I guess I am just a little worried that the "on-hold" money might disappear before we go to Disney again (probably not until summer of 2022 or 2023).  I've also been carefully watching park reservations, although it DOES seem like the only park that ever has availability is Epcot, so that's good, and our week doesn't seem to be too incredibly busy (although DS is sold out). Going to have to make a decision soon...  Thanks for your help/opinion.


----------



## Robo

Yup.


----------



## jo-jo

I don't know if this is the right thread, but at the moment we are waiting for THE call from disney about purchasing an AP.   My DD has used some other tickets we had as placeholders to get park passes.    She just noticed AP holders are blocked out on some days close to our trip.   If we don't get a call for  another two weeks and AP holders are blocked, will we be forced to use the other (not AP) tickets to go into parks?  We are staying onsite, if that makes a difference.

I hope I made sense.


----------



## Robo

jo-jo said:


> If we don't get a call for  another two weeks and AP holders are blocked, will we be forced to use the other (not AP) tickets to go into parks?


Yes.


----------



## Fitzwoman27

Disney102015 said:


> I had two 5 day park hopper tickets that we did not use in 2019 (we bought a package but didn’t use the tickets as we had APs). I understand I can use the value of those tickets toward purchasing tickets for an upcoming trip. We’d need 2 or 3 day tickets (not park hoppers) for our upcoming trip. Also, our son who was a baby during our 2019 trip now needs a child’s ticket. Will we be able to use the value of the two 5 day 2019 park hoppers toward buying three 2-3 day tickets for our next trip? What happens to any unused amount leftover- does it remain available somehow for another future ticket purchase?


I had a 6 Day park hopper and turned it in for a two 3 Day 1Park, but had to pay another hundred$ for difference


----------



## jo-jo

Robo said:


> Yes.


Thank you, not what I wanted to hear.  Maybe I'll get some pixie dust.


----------



## DisneyFamilyDad

I’ll be in a similar situation as the OP with my son. Does anyone know how long a never used ticket will “stick around”?


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

Quick question for the ticket gurus.  Can you reassign a ticket to another person multiple times?  I want to assign some of my 5 day hoppers to family members so we can make park reservations.  Then, once they actually buy the tickets they are going to use, reassign the hoppers back to me.  Is this possible to do?


----------



## Marionnette

chicagodisneyguy said:


> Quick question for the ticket gurus.  Can you reassign a ticket to another person multiple times?  I want to assign some of my 5 day hoppers to family members so we can make park reservations.  Then, once they actually buy the tickets they are going to use, reassign the hoppers back to me.  Is this possible to do?


Yes. But if they have their own MDE account, they would have to reassign the ticket to you. You cannot do it yourself. If they don't have a MDE account, then you can move a ticket back and forth between a person and yourself easily.


----------



## Robo

DisneyFamilyDad said:


> I’ll be in a similar situation as the OP with my son.
> Does anyone know how long a never used ticket will “stick around”?


There is no "regular date" for expiration for all tickets.
Tickets have various  "final expiration" dates that can be known when any ticket is purchased.
A guest should find out that date (read the fine print on the ticket website or ask when purchasing) when any given ticket is purchased. 
Otherwise, calling Disney with all ticket info (ticket numbers, purchase date, etc.) may get the final expiration date.


----------



## lanejudy

DisneyFamilyDad said:


> I’ll be in a similar situation as the OP with my son. Does anyone know how long a never used ticket will “stick around”?


Robo explained the expiration date — after that date a ticket is likely to disappear from your view in MDE.  However WDW still has access to it and the credit should remain indefinitely until used towards a new ticket.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Do AP holders still receive a 15% discount when renewing an AP


----------



## Robo

Lsdolphin said:


> Do AP holders still receive a 15% discount when renewing an AP


Yes (approximately that amount.)


----------



## briternik

I purchased a 5 day park hopper back in 2017.  I wanted to upgrade it to a 6 day park hopper for an upcoming trip.  I was told it would be over $200 to add the extra day and would be cheaper for me to just buy the extra day separately.  I thought that my ticket would hold the current value and I would only pay the difference between a 5 and 6 day, which is only about $25?  Is this because I purchased the ticket from a well known ticket discounter, and not directly from Disney?


----------



## CarolynFH

briternik said:


> I purchased a 5 day park hopper back in 2017.  I wanted to upgrade it to a 6 day park hopper for an upcoming trip.  I was told it would be over $200 to add the extra day and would be cheaper for me to just buy the extra day separately.  I thought that my ticket would hold the current value and I would only pay the difference between a 5 and 6 day, which is only about $25?  Is this because I purchased the ticket from a well known ticket discounter, and not directly from Disney?


It’s more likely that tickets are more expensive now, plus the effect of date-based tickets. Your ticket is worth the online price for a 5 day PH in 2017 (not the current price) and now you have to pay the difference between that and the current price of a 6 day PH for the specific dates you want to go.


----------



## briternik

CarolynFH said:


> It’s more likely that tickets are more expensive now, plus the effect of date-based tickets. Your ticket is worth the online price for a 5 day PH in 2017 (not the current price) and now you have to pay the difference between that and the current price of a 6 day PH for the specific dates you want to go.



Yes, you are right, it is more expensive now.  I checked and the same ticket, like they said, is over $200 more.  I am shocked that in 4 years it went up by that much.  It's not even an adult ticket.  It's a child's ticket for my granddaughter.


----------



## CarolynFH

briternik said:


> Yes, you are right, it is more expensive now.  I checked and the same ticket, like they said, is over $200 more.  I am shocked that in 4 years it went up by that much.  It's not even an adult ticket.  It's a child's ticket for my granddaughter.


Yes, it is shocking.  Sometimes people find it less expensive to save the ticket they have for a later visit that fits the number of days on the original ticket and just buy a completely new one for the trip they're planning now.


----------



## Amyshubby

I'm sorry if this has been asked before. 

I have 2 days left on a never expire pass I bought years ago.  We are visiting for five days and it made more sense to just buy a 5-day pass and save the 2 days that are left  from the prior pass for another time when we're only there for two days. Will the 5-day pass automatically have priority over the two days  on my never expire pass? We obviously don't want to use up the two days and then only 3 of the 5 we just paid for.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Asking this again... starting to freak out as June is already booking up!! So not sure if anyone has had experience upgrading an expired ticket over the phone (and not Guest Service)... I have 3 2-day parkhoppers that expired in Jan 2019. I had to buy these tickets for a Free Dining bounceback that I scheduled in Sept 2017. Our premier AP's were still valid on our trip, so we didn't use the 2 day parkhoppers that we paid for to get the free dining. I want to use these tickets to upgrade to 8 day 1 park tickets for use this June. Has anyone had experience upgrading expired tickets over the phone? I am worried if I wait to do it in person in June, park reservations will be full for our preferred park. Also to complicate things, I never received physical tickets, and they don't show them in my account anymore since they are expired. I am assuming Disney can look up my old reservation #, though.


----------



## CarolynFH

Amyshubby said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked before.
> 
> I have 2 days left on a never expire pass I bought years ago.  We are visiting for five days and it made more sense to just buy a 5-day pass and save the 2 days that are left  from the prior pass for another time when we're only there for two days. Will the 5-day pass automatically have priority over the two days  on my never expire pass? We obviously don't want to use up the two days and then only 3 of the 5 we just paid for.


Before you enter a park, you should visit GR and have the 5-day pass prioritized to be used before the 2-day pass.  Otherwise, no, the system won't know and may use the 2 days first.  Multiple posts on these boards to support that!


----------



## Robo

jessiegirl1982 said:


> Asking this again... starting to freak out as June is already booking up!! So not sure if anyone has had experience upgrading an expired ticket over the phone...


Absolutely call.
It really  doesn’t matter what may have happened in other cases. With the recent events of the past year, each case can be handled separately.


----------



## ckmiles

Im sure this has been asked numerous times- so my apologies for the repeat question- I am unable to locate the answer- 

If I purchase a 3 Day (one park a day) ticket for $300 (using round numbers as math is hard) .  If I use one day of the ticket (and the remining days its eligible pass without me using the ticket)  is the $200 remaining 'cost' of the unused DAYS on the ticket eligible to used as a credit towards purchasing a new ticket?


----------



## Robo

ckmiles said:


> If I purchase a 3 Day (one park a day) ticket for $300 (using round numbers as math is hard) .  If I use one day of the ticket (and the remining days its eligible pass without me using the ticket)  is the $200 remaining 'cost' of the unused DAYS on the ticket eligible to used as a credit towards purchasing a new ticket?


Nope.
Unused days on a multi-day ticket expire within a few days following that ticket's first use.

You could add days to the remaining two on that ticket, those added days validity would also expire within a very few days following the original ticket's first use.


----------



## Amyshubby

CarolynFH said:


> Before you enter a park, you should visit GR and have the 5-day pass prioritized to be used before the 2-day pass.  Otherwise, no, the system won't know and may use the 2 days first.  Multiple posts on these boards to support that!




Thanks for the quick response!

In the alternative (because I know we will want to head straight to Pandora after rope drop) can I just reassign the non-expiration ticket to a family member linked but not going, then reassign it back after the trip?


----------



## CarolynFH

Amyshubby said:


> Thanks for the quick response!
> 
> In the alternative (because I know we will want to head straight to Pandora after rope drop) can I just reassign the non-expiration ticket to a family member linked but not going, then reassign it back after the trip?


I'm not sure, so I hope @Robo will chime in - but I think that once a ticket has been used, it's irrevocably linked to the person who used it.  If it's unused, then yes, you should be able to move it around.  If the last use occurred in the days before MDE, when tickets started being linked to individuals, I have no idea!


----------



## jo-jo

Park passes.    Today, I was able to buy an annual pass. and it 's posted.    Wanted to add another day to our trip, going to the chart, it shows  park tickets, yellow, resorts, yellow, AP, green, but when I tried to get the pass, it say MK is not available.

I have no idea what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

I called today about doing an AP repurchase. I got a pro rated refund for my 3/20 to 3/21 AP due to COVID.

They said someone should call me in 30 days.

How long has it actually been taking lately for the return call?

Thanks in advance for responding.


----------



## jo-jo

BridgetBordeaux said:


> I called today about doing an AP repurchase. I got a pro rated refund for my 3/20 to 3/21 AP due to COVID.
> 
> They said someone should call me in 30 days.
> 
> How long has it actually been taking lately for the return call?
> 
> Thanks in advance for responding.




For me, I was told  to expect 30 days.   It was 16 days, but when I called it mentioned I had a trip in 33 days.   I don't know if that made a difference.


----------



## olive

Sorry if this has already been addressed. Hope it is okay to ask. I ran a quick search on this thread and read the top of the sticky, and I see that you can upgrade discount tickets generally, including to add park hoppers. Just to make sure I understand, it looks like the cost to add hoppers to a 4+ day ticket is a flat $85 per ticket. We have 8 day base tickets through UT. So is my math correct that regardless of what dates our tickets are tied to the cost to upgrade will be $85 per ticket (plus tax)? And this should be something we have to do at guest relations but cannot do in advance over the phone or through MDE even though our tickets are loaded into MDE? 

(I have upgraded tickets and dealt with price bridging in the past but it was years ago and it makes me nervous every time.  )

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

CarolynFH said:


> I'm not sure, so I hope @Robo will chime in - but I think that *once a ticket has been used, it's irrevocably linked to the person who used it. *


Correct.


----------



## Robo

olive said:


> 1.  it looks like the cost to add hoppers to a 4+ day ticket is a flat $85 per ticket. 2. We have 8 day base tickets through UT.
> 3. So is my math correct that regardless of what dates our tickets are tied to the cost to upgrade will be $85 per ticket (plus tax)?
> 4. And this should be something we have to do at guest relations but cannot do in advance over the phone or through MDE even though our tickets are loaded into MDE?


1. At this time, yes.
2. WHEN did you buy them?
3. If bought "recently" (since the last price increase) then, yes.
4. You MIGHT be able to do the upgrade via your MDE account after you arrive at WDW.
Otherwise, it can be done at any Guest Relations or ticket booth.


----------



## olive

Robo said:


> 1. At this time, yes.
> 2. WHEN did you buy them?
> 3. If bought "recently" (since the last price increase) then, yes.
> 4. You MIGHT be able to do the upgrade via your MDE account after you arrive at WDW.
> Otherwise, it can be done at any Guest Relations or ticket booth.



I bought the tickets this month for a June trip but haven't decided yet whether to add on hoppers.


----------



## lanejudy

jo-jo said:


> Park passes.    Today, I was able to buy an annual pass. and it 's posted.    Wanted to add another day to our trip, going to the chart, it shows  park tickets, yellow, resorts, yellow, AP, green, but when I tried to get the pass, it say MK is not available.
> 
> I have no idea what I'm doing wrong.


Are you staying onsite?  I think the theme park reservation system defaults you to the “Resort” bucket even if you have an AP.  You’ll have to call to get a park reservation from the AP bucket.


----------



## jo-jo

lanejudy said:


> Are you staying onsite?  I think the theme park reservation system defaults you to the “Resort” bucket even if you have an AP.  You’ll have to call to get a park reservation from the AP bucket.



Yes, staying onsite.

Update.....You are so right.   I was able to talk to chat and got the one day.   Don't know if that was pixie dust or just the way it is.    

We had two one day tickets, and a 5 day and  was using them as place holders.    We got THE call about APs, and purchased them.   So now saving the day tickets and using the AP.   Later I thought hey, with the AP we can go 8 days to parks if we wish.   So we are set.


----------



## FoodieFriend

Just thought I'd report back on trying to upgrade my 7-day MYW base tickets purchased thru MWR/ITT to hoppers. Before entering our first park (HS), I stopped at the ticket booth to see if the CM could help me. She looked at the hard tickets & knew exactly what to do. She explained that the tickets I had in hand were no longer in their system, but she could change them to matching tickets that were in their system & charge me the difference to 7-day park hoppers. $85 total for all 3 of us! YAY! Such a huge difference from the $300/per person the phone CM quoted me on the phone!!

I was worried about the ability to park hop due to the park pass reservations being full for the week we were there, but it was no problem! it was great! Parks were still crowded but not unbearable. I still have 2 more 7-day MYW base tickets to use so we'll see how I'll be able to upgrade them if needed. I did ask the ticket booth CM to prioritize the 7-day hopper over the 7-day base that's still tied to my MDE profile. I haven't checked but hopefully both tickets didn't get used last week.


----------



## crazeskier

We purchased an 8 day ticket and will be unable to use our last day due to changes in our schedule.  What are the options for that last day?  Can we get a credit on a Gift card to spend in the park or will we just lose the value of the ticket or does it carry over?  These tickets were purchased last year prior to COVID outbreak and unfortunately travel arrangements dont let use that last day.  Any help appreciated.


----------



## Robo

crazeskier said:


> We purchased an 8 day ticket and will be unable to use our last day due to changes in our schedule.  What are the options for that last day?
> 1. Can we get a credit on a Gift card to spend in the park
> 2. or will we just lose the value of the ticket or does it carry over?
> 3. These tickets were purchased last year prior to COVID outbreak and unfortunately travel arrangements dont let use that last day.


1. "Officially," no.
2. That would _normally_ be the case.
3. THAT might be a situation that would "extenuate" the circumstances for you.
Explain carefully to Disney Guest Relations and "ask nicely."
Have a great trip!


----------



## ErinF

We have a package for our trip May 31-June 7.  Our family of 5 all have 6 day park hoppers.  Now we've decided that 2 of my kids plus myself are going to stay 1 extra day.  I got us a reservation for CSR for our extra night on June 7th, but I want to extend our 3 tickets and make them 7 day park hoppers.  I can't seem to figure out how to do this online, do I need to call?  If so, what number do I call.  TIA!!!


----------



## disneycruisedreams

I have 5-day PH that we didn’t use from our canceled 2020 July trip. They were bought before the 4+2 deal. Can I add 1 day free to make a 6-day ticket using the deal? Our trip is this July.


----------



## Robo

disneycruisedreams said:


> I have 5-day PH that we didn’t use from our canceled 2020 July trip. They were bought before the 4+2 deal. Can I add 1 day free to make a 6-day ticket using the deal? Our trip is this July.


You can ask, but that's not how ticket upgrades generally work.


----------



## leebee

lanejudy said:


> @leebee  You can ask, just know all of that would be outside of the normal procedure so the answer may be no.  I’d be prepared to save the 2-day ticket credit for another longer visit and just buy new for 4/11 unless you’d like to do 2 days in the parks next month.  Also be sure to check park availability before purchasing tickets because some parks may already be “sold out” for that day.



To follow up... Disney pretty much made the decision for me, as it is absolutely impossible to get through on the phone to a living, breathing, talking person. I tried 5 or 6 times to get through and gave up after an hour of being on hold each time. I talked to DH and we decided to leave our credit money "on hold" and buy the one day tickets we need. I am not sure I 100% trust that the money will be there when we finally decide to do another park trip, but I'll just cross my fingers and hope for some Pixie Dust in the future!


----------



## emmabelle

would Disney let me use park hoppers I have to put towards the cost of an AP renewal?


----------



## Robo

emmabelle said:


> would Disney let me use park hoppers I have to put towards the cost of an AP renewal?


Never-used "regular" tickets?
Yes.


----------



## emmabelle

Robo said:


> Never-used "regular" tickets?
> Yes.


  yes, they were for my son and his wife for last summer.  I reassigned them to my husband and myself.  haha   


I'm guessing I would need to call?  Doesn't look like there would be a way to do it online.


----------



## Robo

emmabelle said:


> I'm guessing *I would need to call*?  Doesn't look like there would be a way to do it online.


Yup.


----------



## emmabelle

Robo said:


> Yup.



well unfortunately the first number I called thought it could not be done. She tried transfer me in to a different group but couldn’t.  She said the hold time was 70 minutes.  I guess I‘ll try again tomorrow earlier...


----------



## lanejudy

emmabelle said:


> yes, they were for my son and his wife for last summer.  I reassigned them to my husband and myself.  haha
> 
> 
> I'm guessing I would need to call?  Doesn't look like there would be a way to do it online.


APs aren't currently available unless you had one that was impacted by the closure last year.  Normally unused tickets (or current-use) can be applied towards an upgrade.  You can certainly ask now but don't be surprised if they refuse.  I'd wait and ask at the time of your trip -- or before if APs become available sooner.


----------



## emmabelle

lanejudy said:


> APs aren't currently available unless you had one that was impacted by the closure last year.  Normally unused tickets (or current-use) can be applied towards an upgrade.  You can certainly ask now but don't be surprised if they refuse.  I'd wait and ask at the time of your trip -- or before if APs become available sooner.



it’s my renewal which I have until April 20th to do something before it expires permanently


----------



## lanejudy

emmabelle said:


> it’s my renewal which I have until April 20th to do something before it expires permanently


It should be allowed.  I'm sure I've read reports on this thread about applying regular tickets to an AP renewal fairly recently.  Are you calling the main number of the passholder line?


----------



## emmabelle

I tried this number 407-566-4985, I found it on Mousesavers.  There’s probably a better number.   I don’t think she was very knowledgeable.


----------



## lanejudy

@emmabelle  I found this in the thread I linked above:  407-WDW-PASS 
Good luck!


----------



## emmabelle

lanejudy said:


> @emmabelle  I found this in the thread I linked above:  407-WDW-PASS
> Good luck!




I asked her if I should try and call the passholder line and she said no, they can’t help you.   I’m going to try anyways.


----------



## emmabelle

So I just talked to the Passholder line and she said she would have to transfer me to ticket sales.  The wait was 105 minutes but she said to call back at 7am and it shouldn’t be bad then.  I guess I’m calling tomorrow!


----------



## sagosto

I am in the same scenario except November 1st. Does it make sense for folks to wait to see if WDW has a deal? The current 4+2 deal ends near the end of September. If we buy now and a ticket deal comes out, we can't get additional monies.


----------



## Heather07438

sagosto said:


> I am in the same scenario except November 1st. Does it make sense for folks to wait to see if WDW has a deal? The current 4+2 deal ends near the end of September. If we buy now and a ticket deal comes out, we can't get additional monies.


True but will they need to offer ticket discounts if the 50th Anni and pent up demand brings in the crowds. Or at some point they could raise ticket prices making it more expensive to bridge the gap between costs.  

And hard to say when parks like HS will fill reservations... less than 1 month out or many?  Will depend on capacity increases and attendance. Keep an eye on that situation.


----------



## sagosto

Heather07438 said:


> True but will they need to offer ticket discounts if the 50th Anni and pent up demand brings in the crowds. Or at some point they could raise ticket prices making it more expensive to bridge the gap between costs.
> 
> And hard to say when parks like HS will fill reservations... less than 1 month out or many?  Will depend on capacity increases and attendance. Keep an eye on that situation.



You also risk waiting and finding out that the park is booked. I think Disney tries to be a PITA.


----------



## KC1028

We have 8 day park hopper tickets and have already made park reservations. I definitely do not want to lose those reservations. We will be flying in much earlier on our first day now and could possibly add a 9th day of parks. If I upgrade the tickets online will I lose my park reservations? 

Not a huge deal if we add the day, so I am not willing to risk possibly losing my reservations if that's the case. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Heather07438

sagosto said:


> I think Disney tries to be a PITA.


No doubt! lol

they never make it easy


----------



## CarolynFH

KC1028 said:


> We have 8 day park hopper tickets and have already made park reservations. I definitely do not want to lose those reservations. We will be flying in much earlier on our first day now and could possibly add a 9th day of parks. If I upgrade the tickets online will I lose my park reservations?
> 
> Not a huge deal if we add the day, so I am not willing to risk possibly losing my reservations if that's the case. Thanks in advance!


No, you won’t lose your park passes if you upgrade your tickets to add more.


----------



## KC1028

Thank you!!


----------



## sagosto

My 11/1/2020 tickets were extended to 9/26 but my vacation moved 1 full year so I need to 'upgrade' at a cost of nearly $80 a ticket? If the the date is the same and Disney didn't raise prices, how exactly are they justifying $80 per ticket?? And, no DVC ticket discount for that time period... Blah. Such a love/hate relationship.

EDIT: Per WDW Tickets, my 1/30/2020 purchase is subject to an increase in 2/2020 and then an increase for 2021 tickets. I don't see this in the ticket history on every search I do.


----------



## Robo

sagosto said:


> My 11/1/2020 tickets were extended to 9/26 but my vacation moved 1 full year so I need to 'upgrade' at a cost of nearly $80 a ticket? If the the date is the same and Disney didn't raise prices, how exactly are they justifying $80 per ticket?? And, no DVC ticket discount for that time period... Blah. Such a love/hate relationship.
> 
> EDIT: Per WDW Tickets, my 1/30/2020 purchase is subject to an increase in 2/2020 and then an increase for 2021 tickets. I don't see this in the ticket history on every search I do.


Call again. Carefully explain and "ask nicely."

If no positive result...
Call _*again*_. Carefully explain and "ask nicely."


----------



## sagosto

Robo said:


> Call again. Carefully explain and "ask nicely."
> 
> If no positive result...
> Call _*again*_. Carefully explain and "ask nicely."



I got 50 percent off for an increase of 40 per 6 day so 120. Should I decline? It’s bs. They’re wasn’t an increase. She is saying there was


----------



## Robo

sagosto said:


> I got 50 percent off for an increase of 40 per 6 day so 120. Should I decline? It’s bs. They’re wasn’t an increase. She is saying there was


Always, if you are not happy...
Call again. Carefully explain and "ask nicely."


----------



## JJ2017

Can someone help with my friends tickets? She bought online and is staying off site. She doesn’t want to waste time swapping out for the cards at the TTC tomorrow morning. What else can she do? Ticketing told her she could go to DS and deal with it. Why is this so hard all of a sudden? She doesn’t have magic bands. Thanks!


----------



## ldo

I recall one could buy a ticket and assign it to a dummy account for future usage. Can one still do that? If I buy a ticket from disney.com for daughter's friend, i see it says nontranferrable. If I'm not sure he is going, can i make the ticket for "buzz lightyear" to make park reservations in MDE, so that we can use the value of the ticket in the future if he can't go? If so, how does he show ID at the gate (for buzz) if he doesn't have a MB?


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> Can someone help with my friends tickets? She bought online and is staying off site. She doesn’t want to waste time swapping out for the cards at the TTC tomorrow morning. What else can she do? Ticketing told her she could go to DS and deal with it. Why is this so hard all of a sudden? She doesn’t have magic bands. Thanks!


She can just go directly to any park entrance gate and she will be issued her ticket card just before she goes through the gate.
She should have her ID and her ticket info (on a phone will be fine) to show at the park gate.


----------



## Robo

ldo said:


> I recall one could buy a ticket and assign it to a dummy account for future usage.
> 1. Can one still do that?
> If I buy a ticket from disney.com for daughter's friend,
> 2. i see it says nontranferrable.
> If I'm not sure he is going,
> 3. can i make the ticket for "buzz lightyear" *to make park reservations in MDE,*
> 4. so that we can use the value of the ticket in the future if he can't go?
> 5. If so, how does he show ID at the gate (for buzz) if he doesn't have a MB?


1. Yes.
2. Ignore that. It does not apply to what you want to do.
3. Park reservations are not tied directly to any ticket... they are tied to a specific "guest."
4. However... yes to that question.
5. Guests do not need to show ID to enter a park with a ticket.
But, I'd have the main person in the MDX account pick up all of the plastic tickets at a Guest Relations before heading to the first park gate. 
( I'd pick a fictitious name like "Pat Smith" if you intend to have an unknown person use that ticket under that name.)


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> She can just go directly to any park entrance gate and she will be issued her ticket card just before she goes through the gate.


Is the park entrance gate at MK different than the TTC?


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> Is the park entrance gate at MK different than the TTC?


Yes.
TTC (#3 below) is at the MK parking lot which is
fully across the lake (Seven Seas Lagoon) from the MK (#1 below.)


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> Can someone help with my friends tickets? She bought online and is staying off site...
> *Why is this so hard all of a sudden?*


I want to comment on this.
Getting ticket cards has not gotten hard "all of a sudden."

For many years, off-site guests who bought tickets on-line or via the phone (and did not have the actual tickets mailed in advance) *have always had to pick up their ticket cards at WDW. *

This involved making a trip to any Guest Relations or any ticket booth at WDW.

But-
Within the past couple of years guests have been able to do the "get a ticket card at the gate" procedure I described in my previous post.
So the procedure has actually gotten much easier "all of a sudden."


----------



## ldo

ldo said:


> can i make the ticket for "buzz lightyear" to make park reservations in MDE, so that we can use the value of the ticket in the future if he can't go? If so, how does he show ID at the gate (for buzz) if he doesn't have a MB?


so, I, as the purchaser, can go the day prior and pick up a plastic card ticket (which has alrady been linked to MDE for park reservations) for Buzz lightyear and just show the CC used and confirmation email? Can I get tickets at a DVc/WDw hotel or only at Guest services?
also, can buzz enter the park the next day under buzz's reservations--meaning I don't have to switch into a real name?
And my son can be "buzz" the next year and apply the value to another ticket or AP (in his name) if buzz #1 couldn't go?


----------



## Robo

ldo said:


> 1. so, I, as the purchaser, can go the day prior and pick up a plastic card ticket (which has alrady been linked to MDE for park reservations) for Buzz lightyear and just show the CC used and confirmation email?
> 2. Can I get tickets at a DVc/WDw hotel or
> 3. only at Guest services?
> 4. also, can buzz enter the park the next day under buzz's reservations--meaning I don't have to switch into a real name?
> 5. And my son can be "buzz" the next year and apply the value to another ticket or AP (in his name) if buzz #1 couldn't go?


1. Yes.
2. You can _try_ it at a WDW resort Concierge Desk. They _may_ be able to issue the card, but the resort computer systems may still be "different" than the parks' computer systems.
3. Any Guest _Relations_ or ticket booth.
4. Yes. But, really, I would not pick a "nonsense name." (Why confuse the issue?)
5. Yes.  But, again, I would not pick a "nonsense name." 
Why not pick a name like "Pat Smith." (That can be for a male or female "real person," without adding any confusion.)


----------



## Sabine W.

I am not a regular poster, so I apologize if this question has been answered (many) times before. I read through a few pages of past threads and didn't find my exact scenario described.

We had 4-Park Magic Tickets, purchased directly through Disney, for March 21-26, 2020. The expiration date on our tickets automatically extended to Sept. 26, 2021.

For various reasons, we don't be able to travel by that date. But we have already booked a Disney resort for March 2022 (my kids' spring break).

Is there any way Disney might make an exception to their usual expiration policy? I want to be able to extend the expiration date for my exact tickets through my upcoming trip dates, so I don't have to pay 2022 prices.

Thank you for your advice and help!


----------



## Robo

Sabine W. said:


> Is there any way Disney might make an exception to their usual expiration policy?


The only way to find an answer is to ask Disney.
Explain carefully, and "ask nicely."


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> Yes.
> TTC (#3 below) is at the MK parking lot which is
> fully across the lake (Seven Seas Lagoon) from the MK (#1 below.)





Robo said:


> Yes.
> TTC (#3 below) is at the MK parking lot which is
> fully across the lake (Seven Seas Lagoon) from the MK (#1 below.)


another question-i had her park day messed up, it’s tomorrow, Wednesday. She wants to deal with the cards today. Where can she go and not pay for parking. Is DS the only option? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> another question-i had her park day messed up, it’s tomorrow, Wednesday. She wants to deal with the cards today. Where can she go and not pay for parking. Is DS the only option? Thanks!


She can go to the entrance area of an open WDW Water Park.


----------



## Eeyore1220

olive said:


> I bought the tickets this month for a June trip but haven't decided yet whether to add on hoppers.


I don’t know if this helps, but I had 5 day tickets from last June purchased from UT  that we couldn’t use due to the closure. I did not have the option to upgrade them to hoppers in MDE, but when I called and was connected with ticketing, they upgraded for me. They waived the charge for my tickets now being more expensive and only charged me the 90 per ticket (tax took it up to 90). Might have been a covid thing but they told me without waiving the increased price it would have been 140 per person. Be prepared to spend hours on hold, though.


----------



## JJ2017

Robo said:


> She can go to the entrance area of an open WDW Water Park.


Magic Mobile Pass looks available! She can use that....right????


----------



## Barnabas T Bullion

Ticket question, maybe someone can answer for me.

With hours just bumped up to 11 pm for Epcot on the day we arrive, I want to turn my 9-day ticket into a 10-day ticket and maybe sneak an hour or two at Epcot on arrival day.  Cost should be minimal.  Would like to do that now so I can potentially reserve Epcot park res. before they potentially run out for that day.  What's the best/easiest way to add a day to my pass before I arrive?  Call WDW?


----------



## Robo

Barnabas T Bullion said:


> Ticket question, maybe someone can answer for me.
> 
> With hours just bumped up to 11 pm for Epcot on the day we arrive, I want to turn my 9-day ticket into a 10-day ticket and maybe sneak an hour or two at Epcot on arrival day.  Cost should be minimal.
> Would like to do that now so I can potentially reserve Epcot park res.
> 1. before they potentially run out for that day.
> 2. What's the best/easiest way to add a day to my pass before I arrive?  Call WDW?


1. Not likely, but...
2. Yup. Call.


----------



## Robo

JJ2017 said:


> Magic Mobile Pass looks available! She can use that....right????


If it's working.


----------



## FloresFour

Great information thank you!


----------



## emmabelle

update


after over an hour on the phone I was able to use my 5 day PH's towards the renewal of our AP's.  Glad that's done. 

Fun fact - I also learned that after an hour on hold the music starts at the beginning again.


----------



## Rosanne

Barnabas T Bullion said:


> Ticket question, maybe someone can answer for me.
> 
> With hours just bumped up to 11 pm for Epcot on the day we arrive, I want to turn my 9-day ticket into a 10-day ticket and maybe sneak an hour or two at Epcot on arrival day.  Cost should be minimal.  Would like to do that now so I can potentially reserve Epcot park res. before they potentially run out for that day.  What's the best/easiest way to add a day to my pass before I arrive?  Call WDW?




A couple of days ago I added a day to my six day ticket just by going into my MDE account and clicking on tickets and passes or something like that and then there was a button with change ticket or something like that. It only cost me about $20 to add a day. For you, maybe less going from 9 to 10. It only took me a minute or two.


----------



## RoseGold

I can't believe APs are still not back, not even for FL.  If they don't come back, I'm going to have to cancel for the summer and downgrade my DVC.  Very disappointing.

I had hoped with the special FL tickets ending now there would be an AP announcements, but nope.


----------



## SeiterClan

Sorry if this has been asked already but I'm wondering if anyone has been recently that has had tickets with the promotion where you got two days free when buying three days with a hotel package & tried to upgrade your tickets to add another day? We are going in May & have the 5 day base tickets that includes two free but want to add another day since our flight home doesn't leave until 5pm so thought about doing AK that day since they open so early BUT my TA is saying that for the eight of us it would be over $800 for the 8 of us! That is basically the price of paying for another 1 day ticket for each of us :0 Curious if anyone has tried this or do I just need to call? I want to take care of it before the parks are all reserved.


----------



## SeiterClan

Sorry if this has been asked already but I'm wondering if anyone has been recently that has had tickets with the promotion where you got two days free when buying three days with a hotel package & tried to upgrade your tickets to add another day? We are going in May & have the 5 day base tickets that includes two free but want to add another day since our flight home doesn't leave until 5pm so thought about doing AK that day since they open so early BUT my TA is saying that for the eight of us it would be over $800 for the 8 of us! That is basically the price of paying for another 1 day ticket for each of us :0 Curious if anyone has tried this or do I just need to call? I want to take care of it before the parks are all reserved.


----------



## DebLovesPooh

I haven’t tried to do that, but the total for adding on another day doesn’t sound right to me. I would call to confirm the price, but I think if you booked with a TA, maybe only your TA can change it? Can others who has used a TA chime in?


----------



## Ghost Host 998

Pricing out base tickets on Disney's website the price quoted by your TA seems to be correct. A 3-day base ticket (3 days + 2 free = 5 day ticket) is about $3100 for 8 people. And a 4-day base ticket (4 days + 2 free = 6 day ticket) is about $3900, or about $100 per day per person.


----------



## subtchr

What @Ghost Host 998 wrote.

The price difference would be determined by looking at the difference between a 3 and a 4 day ticket. That’s right about $100 per person.

It’s not until you are looking at longer tickets that the difference when adding a day drops significantly.


----------



## Robo

SeiterClan said:


> do I just need to call?


Yes.
And, "ask nicely."

BTW, did your TA buy the current tickets and is the TA the one who has "charge of" the current tickets?
(Can YOU actually change anything?)


----------



## SeiterClan

Ghost Host 998 said:


> Pricing out base tickets on Disney's website the price quoted by your TA seems to be correct. A 3-day base ticket (3 days + 2 free = 5 day ticket) is about $3100 for 8 people. And a 4-day base ticket (4 days + 2 free = 6 day ticket) is about $3900, or about $100 per day per person.


So Disney would upgrade me like I paid for 3 days even though I have 5 day tickets? Has anyone read anyone's experience on trying this?


----------



## SeiterClan

Robo said:


> Yes.
> And, "ask nicely."
> 
> BTW, did your TA buy the current tickets and is the TA the one who has "charge of" the current tickets?
> (Can YOU actually change anything?)


I think the answer may be Yes lol  Very new to this as this is our first trip & we did use a agent. She said she would have to call to add the extra day as we are already paid in full. I was curious to see if anyone has tried to upgrade with the promo & if Disney could "see" that 2 of my ticket days were free or just see that I have 5 day tickets total if that makes sense?


----------



## Robo

SeiterClan said:


> I think the answer may be Yes lol  Very new to this as this is our first trip & we did use a agent. She said she would have to call to add the extra day as we are already paid in full. I was curious to see if anyone has tried to upgrade with the promo & if Disney could "see" that 2 of my ticket days were free or just see that I have 5 day tickets total if that makes sense?


Yes.
In certain cases in the past, your tickets could be treated as 5-day (not just 3-day.)
That's why I said to "ask nicely."


----------



## Robo

SeiterClan said:


> So Disney would upgrade me like I paid for 3 days even though I have 5 day tickets? Has anyone read anyone's experience on trying this?


See my answers to your reposting in the "Tickets" Sticky.


----------



## SeiterClan

Robo said:


> Yes.
> In certain cases in the past, your tickets could be treated as 5-day (not just 3-day.)
> That's why I said to "ask nicely."


Ok thank you! So do you think only my TA can do this or I can call myself? Also what is the best number to call?


----------



## SteveMouse

You paid for 3 days. The two bonus days are exactly that- bonus days. They have no cash value and wouldn’t affect changes you made to your vacation. The quote seems right for the difference between 3 and 4 days.

As an almost-always rule: if there’s an angle to be found, whether it’s a line of sight or a potential pricing bonanza, expect Disney’s accountants to have already identified it and have a plan in place that is beneficial to the company.


----------



## lanejudy

SeiterClan said:


> So Disney would upgrade me like I paid for 3 days even though I have 5 day tickets? Has anyone read anyone's experience on trying this?


You have a package booked, so you don't actually "own" the tickets until check-in date.  To add 1 day will modify the package from "buy 3 get 2 free" to "buy 4 get 2 free." 

If you wait to upgrade after arrival, the tickets would then be treated as full-value 5-day vs 6-day.  But you risk not getting a park reservation if you wait to upgrade oon-site.

Your TA will need to make the package adjustment.  WDW won't do it for you because you used a TA.  Once you arrive, you can make changes yourself.


----------



## Barnabas T Bullion

Rosanne said:


> A couple of days ago I added a day to my six day ticket just by going into my MDE account and clicking on tickets and passes or something like that and then there was a button with change ticket or something like that. It only cost me about $20 to add a day. For you, maybe less going from 9 to 10. It only took me a minute or two.



Thanks for the heads-up.  We decided we likely wouldn't have enough time to get in there when you put dinner at the airport (probably), luggage claim, MDE, walk to room, offload, walk to skyliner into the equation with a flight landing at like 6:50pm.  And if we did, the kids would probably be a mess the next morning.  To the pool we'll go!


----------



## ldo

If I buy a regular 4 day ticket and want to add a 5th day after using some days during the trip, can I do it online or do I need to go to guest services? Also, 4 day online is $20 less than gate pricing. If I add a day, would it just be difference between 4 and 5 day pricing online or would it revert to gate pricing? 
We're not sure if we'd use the 5th day, so don't want to get it now.


----------



## Robo

ldo said:


> If I buy a regular 4 day ticket and want to add a 5th day after using some days during the trip,
> 1. can I do it online or do I need to go to guest services?
> Also, 4 day online is $20 less than gate pricing.
> 2.  If I add a day, would it just be difference between 4 and 5 day pricing online or would it revert to gate pricing?


1. Likely either will work. (You can also upgrade at any ticket booth.)
If you upgrade in-person at some point after, say, 1pm there should be little to no wait, anyway.
2. On-line price.


----------



## leebee

I've been on hold for over an hour with Disney; I can't figure out how to change my tickets online and don't want to mess it up, so thought I'd ask here. My situation: I currently have one day passes and park reservations for Epcot on 4/14/21. I want to change the park reservation to 4/16/21, but there is a price increase (from $126 to $132). These are one day tickets, bought for the specific day. Can I do this online? How? I'm worried I'll cancel my park reservation for the 14th and then won't be able to make one for the 16th because there's a price increase on my ticket. It gets more complicated as I want to purchase a ticket for a friend for the 16th also, but she's not traveling with us so I don't know if I should try to link her to my account or not... can I even do that? (and just to complicate things, I want to use my Disney VISA reward card to pay for both my tickets and the new one... but that's the easy part of this transaction!).


----------



## Robo

leebee said:


> I've been on hold for over an hour with Disney; I can't figure out how to change my tickets online and don't want to mess it up, so thought I'd ask here. My situation: I currently have one day passes and park reservations for Epcot on 4/14/21. I want to change the park reservation to 4/16/21, but there is a price increase (from $126 to $132). These are one day tickets, bought for the specific day.
> Can I do this online? How? I'm worried I'll cancel my park reservation for the 14th and then won't be able to make one for the 16th because there's a price increase on my ticket. It gets more complicated as I want to purchase a ticket for a friend for the 16th also, but she's not traveling with us so I don't know if I should try to link her to my account or not... can I even do that? (and just to complicate things, I want to use my Disney VISA reward card to pay for both my tickets and the new one... but that's the easy part of this transaction!).


Stay on hold.
(Or call back early tomorrow morning.)


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Robo said:


> Absolutely call.
> It really  doesn’t matter what may have happened in other cases. With the recent events of the past year, each case can be handled separately.


Wanted to advise that I was able to upgrade over the phone! I waited another week, and some HS dates are now taken (no idea why the weekends are available but weekdays are not, but whatever). My upgrade math was correct to the penny. Looks like they bridged the 2 day non-date specific park hopper price at time of expiration in Jan 2019, and not the cheaper 2017 price when I originally booked the BB package, so I am a happy camper! Thanks Robo!


----------



## WDWRook

Hi, sorry for asking a question that is likely answered in these 540 pages.  We just purchased tickets for a June Trip to use our DVC points.  Purchased a 2 day ticket as we want to go explore other things while in Orlando.  It shows that our two day ticket has to be used over a four day period.  Is that right?  We were trying to spread it out to fit some planning and four days makes it hard.  I thought we had ten days.  Especially since all but one day for HS was booked and it conflicts with when our stay at Boardwalk for Epcot was planned.


----------



## Robo

WDWRook said:


> Hi, sorry for asking a question that is likely answered in these 540 pages.  We just purchased tickets for a June Trip to use our DVC points.  Purchased a 2 day ticket as we want to go explore other things while in Orlando.
> It shows that our two day ticket has to be used over a four day period.
> 1. Is that right?  We were trying to spread it out to fit some planning and four days makes it hard.
> 2. I thought we had ten days.


1. Yes.
2. Not anymore.

*Ticket Duration Valid Use Period(s)*
1-Day Ticket valid one day on the date selected (Next day can be used for “+ Option” with a PH+ ticket)
*2-Day Ticket Any 2 days within 4 days beginning on start date (5 days with PH+)*
3-Day Ticket Any 3 days within 5 days beginning on the start date (6 days with PH+)
4-Day Ticket Any 4 days within 7 days beginning on thestart date (8 days with PH+)
5-Day Ticket Any 5 days within 8 days beginning on the start date (9 days with PH+)
6-Day Ticket Any 6 days within 9 days beginning on the start date (10 days with PH+)
7-Day Ticket Any 7 days within 10 days beginning on the start date (11 days with PH+)
8-Day Ticket Any 8 days within 12 days beginning on the start date (13 days with PH+)
9-Day Ticket Any 9 days within 13 days beginning on the start date (14 days with PH+)
10-Day Ticket Any 10 days within 14 days beginning on the start date (15 days with PH+)


----------



## WDWRook

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Not anymore.
> 
> *Ticket Duration Valid Use Period(s)*
> 1-Day Ticket valid one day on the date selected (Next day can be used for “+ Option” with a PH+ ticket)
> *2-Day Ticket Any 2 days within 4 days beginning on start date (5 days with PH+)*
> 3-Day Ticket Any 3 days within 5 days beginning on the start date (6 days with PH+)
> 4-Day Ticket Any 4 days within 7 days beginning on thestart date (8 days with PH+)
> 5-Day Ticket Any 5 days within 8 days beginning on the start date (9 days with PH+)
> 6-Day Ticket Any 6 days within 9 days beginning on the start date (10 days with PH+)
> 7-Day Ticket Any 7 days within 10 days beginning on the start date (11 days with PH+)
> 8-Day Ticket Any 8 days within 12 days beginning on the start date (13 days with PH+)
> 9-Day Ticket Any 9 days within 13 days beginning on the start date (14 days with PH+)
> 10-Day Ticket Any 10 days within 14 days beginning on the start date (15 days with PH+)



That's disappointing.  All these changes are making me want to forget about Disney.


----------



## ktate82

If we buy tickets from Tickets at Work or ID.me, it says we have to pick them up at will call.  Does anyone know if we get a ticket number to link to MDE?  Will this allow us to make reservations and bypass Will Call?


----------



## Robo

ktate82 said:


> If we buy tickets from Tickets at Work or ID.me, it says
> 1. we have to pick them up at will call.
> 2. Does anyone know if we get a ticket number to link to MDE?
> 3. Will this allow us to make reservations and
> 4. bypass Will Call?


1. OR, at any Guest Relations. OR, at any ticket booth.
2. Ask. (In most cases with authorized ticket sellers, they CAN provide the number almost immediately.)
3. If you get the ticket numbers... yes.
4. OR, any Guest Relations. OR, any ticket booth.


----------



## disneyfan2kids

If I buy PH tix and they begin selling AP's can I upgrade PH's to AP's? Does this answer change if I've bought the PH's through UT or TixAtWork?


----------



## Tess

disneyfan2kids said:


> If I buy PH tix and they begin selling AP's can I upgrade PH's to AP's? Does this answer change if I've bought the PH's through UT or TixAtWork?



Yes, you can upgrade.
No it doesn't change the answer if you purchased through UT or other third party.


----------



## MrsHammer

Hi, I currently have two 6-day park hopper tickets that expire on Sept 26th of this year.   However, we won't be able to go back until June 2022.  I have made my resort reservation, but apparently I can't convert my current tickets to future tickets online (unless I'm missing something).   I know I can apply the cost of my current tickets to new tickets, but I'm not sure how I go about doing that.   Do I just call and do it over the phone?  Is there a specific number to call?


----------



## disneyfan2kids

OK, so I have a trip set for first week of January 2022. I will be buying PH's soon (7 day). We arrive on 01/01 but do not plan on using our first park day until 01/02. 

I intend on upgrading my passes to AP's if/when they offer them. IF we have a park day on 01/02 and that's blacked out from the Gold AP - will I not be able to upgrade? Or should I then wait until 01/03 to use them and then upgrade after first use? I don't mind having a non-park day on 01/02 if thats the only way for me to upgrade to a Gold AP. But want to make sure I'm planning right. (I'm aware the AP release is a big "what if" for now.)


----------



## Robo

disneyfan2kids said:


> OK, so I have a trip set for first week of January 2022. I will be buying PH's soon (7 day). We arrive on 01/01 but do not plan on using our first park day until 01/02.
> 
> I intend on upgrading my passes to AP's if/when they offer them. IF we have a park day on 01/02 and that's blacked out from the Gold AP - will I not be able to upgrade? Or should I then wait until 01/03 to use them and then upgrade after first use? I don't mind having a non-park day on 01/02 if thats the only way for me to upgrade to a Gold AP. But want to make sure I'm planning right. (I'm aware the AP release is a big "what if" for now.)


Upgrade on a non-blackout day.
BUT, you can USE your regular ticket on an AP blackout day, then you can upgrade on a later day during the time your ticket is still useful.
Same full upgrade value.


----------



## disneyfan2kids

Robo said:


> Upgrade on a non-blackout day.
> BUT, you can USE your regular ticket on an AP blackout day, then you can upgrade on a later day during the time your ticket is still useful.
> Same full upgrade value.


So I won’t be restricted or penalized for having used it during a blackout day? That’s wonderful!


----------



## Robo

disneyfan2kids said:


> 1. So I won’t be restricted or penalized for having used it during a blackout day?
> 2. That’s wonderful!


1. Correct.
2. I agree.


----------



## Robo

MrsHammer said:


> Hi, I currently have two 6-day park hopper tickets that expire on Sept 26th of this year.   However, we won't be able to go back until June 2022.  I have made my resort reservation, but apparently
> 1. I can't convert my current tickets to future tickets online (unless I'm missing something).
> 2. I know I can apply the cost of my current tickets to new tickets, but
> 3. I'm not sure how I go about doing that.
> 4. Do I just call and do it over the phone?
> 5.  Is there a specific number to call?


1. That's pretty far off.
2. Yup.
3. Call sometime after ticketing for your actual trip dates becomes available.
4. Yup.
5. As for most cases, if you call the general number, you can choose the appropriate category from the menu provided.


----------



## Jennasis

I  NEED AP's...we have four DVC trips planned between this coming December and December 2022. We don't want to get shut out of park reservations so I'm planning to buy 7 day hoppers this weekend so I can make Cursory park plans. If and when annual passes go on sale we will upgrade our tix. Here are the questions...

Does the upgrade have to be done in person at guest services?
Does changing the ticket affect any associated park pass reservations?
Am I missing anything or is my plan solid?


----------



## Robo

Jennasis said:


> I  NEED AP's...we have four DVC trips planned between this coming December and December 2022. We don't want to get shut out of park reservations so I'm planning to buy 7 day hoppers this weekend so I can make Cursory park plans. If and when annual passes go on sale we will upgrade our tix. Here are the questions...
> 
> 1. Does the upgrade have to be done in person at guest services?
> 2. Does changing the ticket affect any associated park pass reservations?
> 3. Am I missing anything or is my plan solid?


1. Yes. Each adult guest acquiring an AP will need to show a legal photo ID.
2. No.
3. Other than the obvious... Nobody knows when APs will go on sale.


----------



## Kimrlav

Any information would be helpful - I am deciding on a trip in September for my mother and I. I have tickets from a 2020 canceled trip set to expire at the end of September for one member of the party. I would like to book the package  (two extra days) for the lower deposit with the two extra days, but only 1 member needs tickets.  Is there any way to book tickets for two guests and retain the my original tickets and just use the cash amount on a future trip -- or will the system automatically use the 2020 canceled trip tickets with the September 26,2021 expiration date? 
Thanks for any help and guidance.


----------



## lanejudy

Kimrlav said:


> Any information would be helpful - I am deciding on a trip in September for my mother and I. I have tickets from a 2020 canceled trip set to expire at the end of September for one member of the party. I would like to book the package  (two extra days) for the lower deposit with the two extra days, but only 1 member needs tickets.  Is there any way to book tickets for two guests and retain the my original tickets and just use the cash amount on a future trip -- or will the system automatically use the 2020 canceled trip tickets with the September 26,2021 expiration date?
> Thanks for any help and guidance.


You’ll want to stop by a Guest Relations location _before_ entering your first park and have the tickets prioritized to save the one for another visit.  Be sure to make note of the ticket number because it will likely disappear from view after the expiration date, though WDW can still see it to upgrade later.


----------



## Kimrlav

lanejudy said:


> You’ll want to stop by a Guest Relations location _before_ entering your first park and have the tickets prioritized to save the one for another visit.  Be sure to make note of the ticket number because it will likely disappear from view after the expiration date, though WDW can still see it to upgrade later.


Thank you so much for this information and helping me.


----------



## TeeKo

I bought 6 one day park tickets for friends for a February 2021 park trip. Then the Disney Princess Half Marathon was canceled, friends canceled. I was left holding tickets that I had already assigned on MDE.  I would like to take my nephews to the park this summer using the tickets but I can't find them on MDE. I tried to re-enter the ticket confirmation number and the site just says that the confirmation number has already been used (by me, when I linked them to MDE in the first place). Before I sit on hold with the help line for 2 hours...
1) I can reassign these unused tickets to another guest, right?  
2) Does anyone know how I can do this on my own without having to call Disney?

Thank you so much


----------



## Wood Nymph

TeeKo said:


> I bought 6 one day park tickets for friends for a February 2021 park trip. Then the Disney Princess Half Marathon was canceled, friends canceled. I was left holding tickets that I had already assigned on MDE.  I would like to take my nephews to the park this summer using the tickets but I can't find them on MDE. I tried to re-enter the ticket confirmation number and the site just says that the confirmation number has already been used (by me, when I linked them to MDE in the first place). Before I sit on hold with the help line for 2 hours...
> 1) I can reassign these unused tickets to another guest, right?
> 2) Does anyone know how I can do this on my own without having to call Disney?
> 
> Thank you so much


If those tickets have expired then the price you paid for them is now a credit that can be applied to a new ticket purchase. This can only be done by calling Disney. Just call Disney early in the day in order to try to get a short hold time.


----------



## lanejudy

TeeKo said:


> I was left holding tickets that I had already assigned on MDE.


Did your friends have their own MDE accounts?  Or did you assign the tickets to profiles on your account?  If they have their own accounts, the friends will need to re-assign those tickets back to you before you can give them to your nephews.  If you managed everyone’s profiles on your MDE it will be easier.  Either way, WDW will need to be called to assist.


----------



## TeeKo

lanejudy said:


> Did your friends have their own MDE accounts?  Or did you assign the tickets to profiles on your account?  If they have their own accounts, the friends will need to re-assign those tickets back to you before you can give them to your nephews.  If you managed everyone’s profiles on your MDE it will be easier.  Either way, WDW will need to be called to assist.


They were on my MDE. I was managing the group trip and bought the tickets and assigned them within my MDE

I called this morning and only waited about 10 minutes until a person answered. The person told me I was in line and had about 54 minutes to wait. I could stay on hold and listen to Disney music or get into a virtual queue. I chose virtual and should have my call back in the next 20 minutes or so.
Thank you for the help


----------



## Patsfan13

Hello,

I have a package booked that we won as a prize, and it includes park hopper tickets.  However, 2 of us on the reservation have annual passes and we had wanted to reassign the tickets to other family members who are in a different room.  It was allowing me to reassign in the app, but now tonight when I went to make the change it will not allow me to.  Will I be allowed to break those two tickets off when we check in, and then assign them to my other family members?


----------



## Robo

Patsfan13 said:


> Hello,
> I have a package booked that we won as a prize, and it includes park hopper tickets.  However, 2 of us on the reservation have annual passes and we had wanted to reassign the tickets to other family members who are in a different room.
> It was allowing me to reassign in the app,
> 1. but now tonight when I went to make the change it will not allow me to.
> 2. Will I be allowed to break those two tickets off when we check in, and then assign them to my other family members?


1. I would not trust the Disney computer system to be consistent. (It is far too wonky. Has been for years.)
I would keep trying over several days to make the changes you want.

HOWEVER...
2. Since none of us know exactly what kind of tickets (or package) you won, the "*normal* rules"
may or may not apply.
Let's just say that "*normally*" after you arrive and check in, you would be able to do anything you'd like with new, unused tickets. Including gifting them to anyone (or just holding them for some future use.)


----------



## lanejudy

Have you confirmed with Disney that the prize tickets can be reassigned?  Package tickets remain assigned to the guests on that package reservation until arrival, at which point one usually could reassign them.  However I’d be concerned about park reservation availability last-minute for the 2 who apparently do not have tickets to book those in advance.  Park reservations do not transfer with tickets.  You may need to get Guest Relations involved.


----------



## luvdisney00

Good morning. Does anyone know if days can be added to a PH pass before going to the parks on the phone or in the app? My tickets are from a 2020 trip which was cancelled because Disney was closed. The expiration is 9/21 and I am looking at booking this August, but in 2020 2 of my daughters were only going for 5 days and the rest of us were 7. Now we all want 7. It would be no big deal during normal times, we have added on before, but now I can't include them in my park reservations for the last 2 days. I am going to call but I was wondering if anyone knew the answer. I am also planning to upgrade to an AP but I think that has to be done in person. Thanks for any insight or suggestions.


----------



## Robo

luvdisney00 said:


> Does anyone know if days can be added to a PH pass before going to the parks on the phone or in the app? My tickets are from a 2020 trip which was cancelled because Disney was closed.


If you can't do it on-line, call.


----------



## jrsharp21

About to purchase our tickets for our September trip. I have a mixture of Disney Visa rewards card, Disney gift cards, and then Disney Visa to purchase the tickets. Can you use three different payment types online or do you have to call in to be able to do that?


----------



## Robo

jrsharp21 said:


> About to purchase our tickets for our September trip. I have a mixture of Disney Visa rewards card, Disney gift cards, and then Disney Visa to purchase the tickets. Can you use three different payment types online or do you have to call in to be able to do that?


You need to Call.


----------



## ldo

how do I "Save" value of unused ticket that expires for a future trip to  apply it to another ticket? And do I just keep it in a random name--which might not be the person who will ultimately use it? What if I want to apply to AP if they start selling them? Does name expired ticket is in matter?


----------



## Robo

ldo said:


> 1. how do I "Save" value of unused ticket that expires for a future trip to  apply it to another ticket?
> 2. And do I just keep it in a random name--which might not be the person who will ultimately use it?
> 3. What if I want to apply to AP if they start selling them?
> 4. Does name expired ticket is in matter?


1. YOU (as a guest) do not need to do anything.
*Do keep the ticket(s) number(s)* in a safe place as the ticket(s) will "disappear" from your MDX account at expiration. (Disney will still be able to "see" the expired ticket(s,) but you won't.)
2. I'd not do that in this kind of case.
If your unused ticket is *about to expire,* its better to keep it in YOUR name.
3. You can do so... still with no need to "do anything" before it expires.
4. That's why I said it might be better to leave the ticket in your actual name* if it is about to expire.*
Less "explaining" when you want to use its value in the future.


----------



## ldo

Thanks, so it sounds like I should transfer the ticket to the name of the person most likely to use it later, as it's in a friend's name who now is not going on a spring trip. After it expires, can the value still be used by anyone?


----------



## Robo

ldo said:


> Thanks,
> 1. so it sounds like I should transfer the ticket to the name of the person most likely to use it later, as it's in a friend's name who now is not going on a spring trip.
> 2. After it expires, can the value still be used by anyone?


1. That may be the better idea, yes.
2. Yes.


----------



## starry_solo

OK, I am hoping our ticket gurus know the answer about convention tickets.

We are considering attending a convention (well, one of our party qualifies to attend and get continuing education [CE] credit and the price of the registration + discounted room is pretty much equivalent to the cost of a rack rate room only).  We have the link for the convention tickets, but it's a bit strange in that it doesn't tell you when the tickets' start (no option to pick the start date).

We area actually going to be there a week before the convention start date and already accommodations for the first week (DVC).  We just need accommodations for the dates of the convention.

When I looked at the "ticket details" it just said that it expires 14 days from first use or December 31, 2021, whichever is first.  Does this mean that there is no "start" date?  I don't want to buy the tickets and find out they aren't valid for the first week that we are there.


----------



## Pooh's World

Can you upgrade to an Annual Pass (assuming AP comes back)?

Example you buy 4 day park tickets.  Can you apply that $400 to the $1200 AP like you can at Universal?


----------



## Robo

Pooh's World said:


> Can you upgrade to an Annual Pass (assuming AP comes back)?
> 
> Example you buy 4 day park tickets.  Can you apply that $400 to the $1200 AP like you can at Universal?


Yes.
And, you can even do that and get full ticket purchase value in the upgrade after you have use some of (or all of) the days of the original ticket.
The latest you can upgrade a ticket is close-of-business on the day that you use the ticket's last asset.


----------



## n2mm

If we want to add a day to a ticket we purchased for a trip in June, what is the best way to do that?  Call or can it be done online?  Will our park reservations on that ticket be in jeopardy of being lost if we change the ticket from 6 to 7 days.  We were going to wait until we arrive, but thinking we should do it now.


----------



## Robo

n2mm said:


> If we want to add a day to a ticket we purchased for a trip in June, what is the best way to do that?
> 1. Call or can it be done online?
> 2. Will our park reservations on that ticket be in jeopardy of being lost if we change the ticket from 6 to 7 days.  We were going to wait until we arrive,
> 3. but thinking we should do it now.


1. You can try online. If that doesn't work... call.
2. No.
3. Yup. To make an advanced reservation for that added day.


----------



## StacyStrong

Can you stll upgrade park tickets? Or has that been suspended? We want to buy tickets but haven't decided on regular vs. hopper.


----------



## Robo

StacyStrong said:


> 1. Can you stll upgrade park tickets?
> 2. Or has that been suspended?
> 3. We want to buy tickets but haven't decided on regular vs. hopper.


1. Yes.
2. Nope.
3. You can still upgrade to Hopper, just as in the past.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

3 hour wait online.  Just to confirm if I add a day on ticket and change to earlier date it will not erase our current park reservations.  Thanks in advance for helping this nervous nelly!


----------



## n2mm

Halloweenqueen said:


> 3 hour wait online.  Just to confirm if I add a day on ticket and change to earlier date it will not erase our current park reservations.  Thanks in advance for helping this nervous nelly!



I'm doing exactly that.  Did you successfully add a day too?  I was nervous about losing my park reservations


----------



## Robo

Halloweenqueen said:


> if I add a day on ticket and change to earlier date it will not erase our current park reservations.





n2mm said:


> I'm doing exactly that.  Did you successfully add a day too?  I was nervous about losing my park reservations



Making additional days of park reservations (earlier or later) does not change any existing reservations on OTHER days.
If it did, nobody could make more reservations after booking their first day.
Guests can book their "days" reservations in any order.


----------



## Minnie1222

Hello,
I'm going to purchase a 5-day park ticket (no hopper) for a trip this June. 
1.  If I don't show up, do I automatically lose the tickets? If not, when does the value truly expire? Can I sit on them until, let's say 2030? Do I need to assign new dates immediately?
2.  If I can only go for 3 days, can I change them to a 3 day + Hopper and pay the difference (or receive a credit for a future trip)?  Can I do this in the app or do I need to call?

Thank you!


----------



## lanejudy

Minnie1222 said:


> Hello,
> I'm going to purchase a 5-day park ticket (no hopper) for a trip this June.


1.  tickets expire based on the start-date selected when purchased.  A fully-unused ticket will retain it’s value as a credit towards future tickets.  No need to change dates in advance and the credit does not expire.
2.  You can buy a different number of days, with or without add-ons.  If the new ticket costs more you will need to pay the difference; if the new ticket costs less there is no refund or carrying forward the overage.  Once the original ticket expires you will need to call.


----------



## duplantisjj

lanejudy said:


> @duplantisjj  If you have park reservations scheduled for all 7 days, including the free day, you'll just want to stop at a ticket window before entering your first park to have the tickets "prioritized."  There is no way to do it yourself, and I wouldn't trust that phone CMs can do it either.



Just a quick update in case others have the same issue with prioritizing tickets.  We have a 7-day WDW trip coming up in May and have 1-Day DHS park pass (non-hopper) and 6-Day Park Hoppers.  We wanted to park hop our first 6 days and finish our final day at DHS.  I decided to try the Disney online chat this morning since it was showing as being available (best time to catch Disney chat is just after 7 am, after practicing ROTR BG ).  Chatted with a nice CM (Chanel) who ended up creating a duplicate profile in the “my Family and Friends” part of MDE.  Since my 1-day DHS ticket was a WDW free ticket, she could not easily prioritize them because she said they were in different systems.   She contacted her tech department and they suggested the duplicate profile method.  She created duplicate profiles and reassigned those 1-day DHS tickets to a specific Magicband that we’re supposed to use on our final day to enter DHS.  We have a lot on MBs so it’s no big deal dedicating one for our final day and she said it was the easiest fix for our problem.  It took about 30 minutes on the online chat, no waiting to get connected to the CM and the tickets now show up in MDE as duplicates with our names followed by the word duplicate and the tickets are the 1-day DHS passes.  All of our park reservations remain the same and our final day ADR at Oga’s is still listed in my plans.  I believe others here have recommended doing the duplicate/dummy profile for multiple tickets, but I was worried about losing park reservations.   The CM assured me that the reservations would remain there unless I cancelled them.  If you have the same problem, you can most likely do it yourself in MDE or chat online and have a Disney CM do it for you.


----------



## LeahTerry

Thnak you for sharing


----------



## TinkB278

lanejudy said:


> 1.  tickets expire based on the start-date selected when purchased.  A fully-unused ticket will retain it’s value as a credit towards future tickets.  No need to change dates in advance and the credit does not expire.
> 2.  You can buy a different number of days, with or without add-ons.  If the new ticket costs more you will need to pay the difference; if the new ticket costs less there is no refund or carrying forward the overage.  Once the original ticket expires you will need to call.


Just want to follow up on their question. So a fully unused ticket does not ever expire?

If the AP were to come available could this credit from an unused ticket be applied straight away?

One last question, sorry, can we update the ticket dates in MDE on our own? I have a two day ticket that is supposed to be for mid May but I want to change it to be used in Feb 2022. Every time I try to change the ticket in MDE I get an error.

thanks so much for all your help!!


----------



## lanejudy

@TinkB278  A  fully-unused ticket "expires" in that it cannot be used for park entry without changing the date.  However, the _credit_ for that unused ticket should never expire (you can use it 10+ years from now if you wait that long).

If/when APs become available again, you should be able to apply the unused ticket credit towards payment for the AP.  You will probably need to call to do this.

Some folks are able to update/change tickets in MDE, for others it doesn't always work right.  Unfortunately, if you are getting an error you will need to call.


----------



## las3888

Sorry if this has been answered before--we are thinking of bringing one of my son's friends down on a trip with us.  We would like to purchase a ticket in advance and make park reservations and things like that.  What happens if this can't friend can't go?  Wondering if the ticket can be reassigned to another friend (even last minute) or to us for future or if it could be refunded?  

Thanks!


----------



## subtchr

As long as it is unused, it can be reassigned to someone else on your Friends and Family list.

It cannot be refunded.

But it does retain the value you paid toward a future ticket purchase, if you don't use it.


----------



## mster425

Hello! I am 99% sure I’m good but wanted to check- I have a 6 day hopper plus that starts on 6/21, our first park reservation day is 6/22. We can activate and use our etickets at Blizzard Beach on 6/21, before we go to any parks, correct? Do we need to go to guest relations at Blizzard Beach, or at the resort? (WL)?

thanks so much!


----------



## Robo

mster425 said:


> Hello! I am 99% sure I’m good but wanted to check- I have a 6 day hopper plus* that starts on 6/21,* our first park reservation day is 6/22.
> 1- We can activate and use our etickets at Blizzard Beach on 6/21, before we go to any parks, correct?
> 2- Do we need to go to guest relations at Blizzard Beach, or at the resort? (WL)?
> 
> thanks so much!


1-You do not need to do anything to "activate" a ticket that is scheduled to start on the date
that you first use it.
2- Just go to the Water Park and use your ticket (MB or card) to enter.


----------



## 2DisPrincesses

If I book a package (room + tickets) and make Park reservations but then have to cancel this package are my Park reservations automatically cancelled too?


----------



## scrappinginontario

2DisPrincesses said:


> If I book a package (room + tickets) and make Park reservations but then have to cancel this package are my Park reservations automatically cancelled too?


No.  Please go in and manually cancel your park reservations so that they can be made available for other guests.

Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

las3888 said:


> Wondering if the ticket can be reassigned to another friend (even last minute) or to us for future or if it could be refunded?


If you might make a last minute change, I recommend creating a profile for the friend that you manage in your MDE, rather than linking as Friends and Family to his own account.  That way you retain control of the ticket without needing it to be transferred back to you, and more important you can just let a new friend use it on that profile _and the related park reservations _(which don't reassign with a ticket).


----------



## Alice Sr.

I have two questions 1) is my FL Res Silver AP renewable, and 2) my FL neighbor wants to take her granddaughters (4, 7 and 12) to WDW when they come to stay with her next summer, would she be able to get their tickets at the FL resident rate also?  I did try to search the thread but I think maybe the search function isn't working right now or I was not putting in a good search request.  Thank you!


----------



## Robo

already


Alice Sr. said:


> I have two questions
> 1) is my FL Res Silver AP renewable, and
> 2) my FL neighbor wants to take her granddaughters (4, 7 and 12) to WDW when they come to stay with her next summer, would she be able to get their tickets at the FL resident rate also?


1. Likely.
2. Yes.


----------



## Pearle1

I have a question about ticket vouchers ~ I have 2 days from a relative cast member ~ I’ve “linked” it to MDE ~ and then I purchased the rest .  
My question is do I still need to present the “paper ticket voucher “ if I’ve already linked them to my MDE and magic band , and have the park reservations ?? 
If anybody knows ~ please let me know ~ and thank you !


----------



## Robo

Pearle1 said:


> do I still need to present the “paper ticket voucher “ if I’ve already linked them to my MDE and magic band , and have the park reservations ??


Nope.
You’re all set.
(But, take the voucher the first day, just in case.)


----------



## firstwdw

If we have two sets of tickets in MDE.....how do we prioritize them so that we use the newer tickets first? (some are older without an exp date and I'd rather hold on to those). Is this something that can be done over the phone or must we wait in guest services line outside of the park on day 1? Or can the cast members at the turnstiles entrances do this for us?


----------



## Arym

When I looked through info on how to do this, I read that I had to call. However, I was able to do it through the chat feature on the website. (And, it did work properly.) I need to do this, too, as two of our tickets are PH and two are not. I hope it works smoothly again.


----------



## firstwdw

Arym said:


> When I looked through info on how to do this, I read that I had to call. However, I was able to do it through the chat feature on the website. (And, it did work properly.) I need to do this, too, as two of our tickets are PH and two are not. I hope it works smoothly again.


oh that is helpful! Trying to avoid having to drag ourselves to the guest services when we arrive or a long hold time. Never thought to use the chat feature. Maybe the chat on the app would work? I have heard of people making room requests through the chat as well.


----------



## Arym

Certainly can't hurt to try. Anything to avoid those hold times (waited over two hours for a Fantasis mini-golf reservation!!) or Guest Services lines! Good luck.


----------



## PPFlight75

Robo said:


> *Annual Passes (AP or APs)*
> 
> An AP is valid for one person and it is, in most cases, valid for one year from date of _activation_. Good, in most cases, 366 days.
> If you activate your Annual Pass, for example, on October 1 of this year, the last day of valid use would be through the end of the day, Oct 1 of the following year.
> 
> There is no price difference between an Age 3-9 and an Age 10+ Annual Pass.
> 
> Virtually all APs purchased, in-person, at any WDW park ticket window or Guest Relations (including at DS) are activated and are "live" APs.
> However, a guest CAN purchase an AP "certificate" at a WDW booth _if the guest specifically asks to do so_.
> All APs purchased by phone, by mail or on-line are "certificates" and, therefore, NOT activated.
> An AP certificate is by nature NOT activated, and will remain fresh and ready to activate up through the end of the year 2030.
> However, the purchase price of the unused AP voucher is not "lost" upon expiration.
> The "expired" unused voucher can be turned in and its original purchase price can be applied to the purchase of a current AP voucher, live AP or other WDW ticket.
> 
> *> Florida Resident APs are discussed in THIS thread on the Ticket Sticky.*
> 
> *AP Activation:*
> Guests must first go to any WDW ticket booth or Guest Relations (along with a legal photo ID) to purchase an AP, or get their pre-ordered AP certificate *activated* before that AP can be used at a park.
> 
> However, there is *new ACTIVATION PROCEDURE for APs* that allows guests to go to a ticket booth or Guest Relations to get the AP certificate *activation* completed on an earlier day than on the date that they first enter a park.
> After the new AP is activated, the *AP will NOT actually start its year* of counting down UNTIL the guest actually goes through a park gate using that new AP.
> The date that the AP holder goes into a park with the AP for the first time will then become the AP's _Anniversary Date_ and the new AP will then be valid until the end of the day on that same date, one year later.
> 
> The AP anniversary date will be found in the guest's MDX account.
> If the guest wants the AP anniversary date to be ON the AP card itself, the guest must manually write the date.
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> A *Disney Platinum Pass *is valid for unlimited entries during regular park hours for the four primary theme parks.
> There are no block-out dates.
> An AP is automatically considered to be a Park Hopper.
> It includes *free parking *at the four primary theme parks.
> It includes *PhotoPass *downloads.
> 
> 
> The *Disney Platinum Plus Pass *is similar to the Platinum AP.
> It is automatically considered to be a Park Hopper.
> It includes *free parking *at the four primary theme parks.
> It includes *PhotoPass *downloads.
> 
> The Platinum Plus AP includes not only the four primary theme parks, but also includes some of the secondary parks.
> It offers *Blizzard Beach *and/or *TyphoonLagoon *water parks.
> It offers the *Oak Trail Golf Course *entry.
> It offers *ESPN Wide World of Sports *admission, but
> It does not include the 30 minutes per day at the WWS PlayStation pavilion.
> It does not provide access to either Fantasia Gardens or Winter-SummerLand miniature golf, although you can receive a discount there by showing the PAP.
> 
> *Tables in Wonderland *Dining Discount Card (TiW) is available for purchase to owners of either AP.
> TiW offers a 20% discount on many WDW restaurant meals, including beverages.
> TiW card holders are allowed free valet parking at WDW resorts if they
> show their TiW card and that day's dining receipt from that resort.
> More TiW details *HERE*.
> 
> AP holders also benefit from various other discounts on food, merchandise, lodging, and certain additional ticket purchases.
> 
> AP information directly from Disney can be found *HERE*.
> 
> The *Disney Premier Pass *(DPP) is a combination of a Walt Disney World Platinum Plus Pass and a Disneyland Resort Premium Annual Pass.
> There is no differentiation between child or adult.
> There is no reduced price for renewal.
> There is no reduced price for DVC Members, Florida Residents, or Southern California Residents.
> 
> At WDW, DPP can only be purchased at a Guest Relations Window just outside of the four theme parks or at Disney Springs (DS.)
> The DPP cannot be purchased at the International Gateway at Epcot.
> At Disneyland the DPP can only be purchased at a Park Guest Relations Office or the Annual Pass Office.
> 
> AP vouchers (also called exchange certificates) may be purchased from Disney online, from Disney by telephone, from the Disney Store, and from some AAA Offices.
> Once purchased, an AP voucher can be exchanged for a live AP any time up to the end of the year 2030.
> AP vouchers must be exchanged for an actual AP (or activated for MagicBand use) at any ticket booth or Guest Relations at WDW.
> Each person 18 yrs. or older must present a legal photo ID when purchasing any type of AP, or converting a voucher to an activated AP.
> 
> *An AP can be "renewed"* (including any upgrades or downgrades) within 60 days BEFORE and up to 30 days AFTER AP expiration.
> There is a renewal price discount and the original AP's Anniversary calendar date will not change.
> 
> A discount on the price of a new AP is available at some "AAA South" Offices.
> 
> There can be some WDW discounts on some restaurants, merchandise, and special tickets for guests who have APs or are DVC members.
> 
> At Blizzard Beach there is a special one day ticket which includes entry to BB and a round of miniature golf at Winter-Summer Land.
> 
> If a person is planning to have more than one visit to secondary parks it generally makes economic sense to add WPF&M option to a base ticket rather than purchasing two tickets.
> 
> *Other kinds of APs at WDW.*
> 
> The Water Park Hopper Annual Pass.
> These do not provide the benefits such as discounts and are very limited.
> 
> There is a is renewal rate discount for the Water Park Annual Pass.
> 
> *Note: *
> A Water Park AP costs less than two days entry to the water parks.
> 
> Disney Resort Front Desks and Lobby Concierges cannot handle any kind of sales or upgrades related to any level of Annual Pass.
> 
> *DVC Members and Florida Residents have special AP rates which are
> priced at a lower cost than the those available to the general public.
> *
> Ticket purchases are _generally_ considered to be "non-refundable."
> 
> *What is the "break-even point" to consider buying an AP over a conventional ticket?*
> It is a common misconception that there is one ticket price or trip length that,
> once reached, is a "break-even point" for jumping up to an AP.
> 
> Since the longest ticket that WDW sells for USA guests is a 10-day Hopper PLUS (which includes 10 admissions to Water Parks and other WDW venues,)
> many would say that anything needed longer/larger than that for a single trip would rate an AP.
> 
> BUT, there are many other considerations for AP value.
> The AP is good for multiple trips for 366 days, straight.
> The AP includes Memory Maker photos & videos (which costs extra for non-AP holders.
> The AP includes free parking at the theme parks.
> The AP includes many discounts on certain meals and some hard-ticket events.
> The AP includes shopping discounts at some stores.
> The AP includes (often times) special invitations for the pre-opening of new attractions.
> The AP includes (many times) special pricing for WDW resort rooms at certain times of year.
> The AP includes the right to purchase "Tables in Wonderland" which offers a percentage off on certain WDW dining.
> And, there are a few other benefits, too.
> 
> So, if a guest wants or needs any of the above extras, that can heavily influence
> the "break-even point" at which an AP looks advantageous.


Is the guest relations/ticket window currently open at EP international gateway to activate APs? It's been a while since we have needed to do this. TIA!


----------



## Robo

PPFlight75 said:


> Is the guest relations/ticket window currently open at EP international gateway to activate APs? It's been a while since we have needed to do this. TIA!


Yes.


----------



## nospamcoupons

We have 7-day and 5-day park hopper tickets (purchased from UT right before last year's price increase) that were for May 2020.  Their dates extended to Sun, Sep 26, 2021 due to park closure. 

1. Are we able to add days to the 5-day tickets?  (It is not available on MDE.)
2. If we can add days, does it require tying those tickets to a specific date window again rather than the flexible date range we currently have?   
3. Am I understanding correctly that these particular tickets can be split amongst multiple trips so long as they are all before 09/26/21?  There is no wording about the usual _x number of days _usage window.  

A CM on chat directed me to call for answers, but I've yet to be able to hold long enough to reach someone.  If the answer to Question 2 is yes, it's helpful to know ahead of time so we can pick dates.


----------



## lanejudy

Yes, you can add days.  However that would be like a regular upgrade at current price based on the new dates.  And the tickets would then have an expiration date based on the new dates, so you would lose the flexibility, 9/26/21 expiration and no longer be able to split use across multiple visits.


----------



## carlosalonsor

Robo said:


> *The PH's cost is based on the total number of days on the entire ticket.*
> *The price does not change if any of the days have already been used or not.
> The price to add the PH is the same whether you buy it before your trip, or on the first day, or the last day (or any other day,) of a ticket's use.*




Hi! I only wanted to be sure about this. If I have a 6 days ticket and want to upgrade to a PH ticket on the 5th day It will cost me the same than if I upgrade it on the 1rst day?


----------



## Robo

carlosalonsor said:


> Hi! I only wanted to be sure about this. If I have a 6 days ticket and want to upgrade to a PH ticket on the 5th day It will cost me the same than if I upgrade it on the 1rst day?


Correct.


----------



## ShadowBoxer

So I have a question and I am currently waiting on the disney app to chat with someone. I am doing a short 3 day trip in July. Honestly, my main focus for this trip is to experience Star Wars Galaxy Edge (both of the rides there).  Being a cheapo lol I bought the 3 day 1 park a day tickets and only have one day reserved for Hollywood studios. But after thinking about it. I want to change one of my days to Hollywood studios and just add park hopper to go to other parks after 2PM. But in the app it doesn't appear to be a way to upgrade to park hopper sadly. So I might just have to deal with what I got...


----------



## Robo

ShadowBoxer said:


> So I have a question and I am currently waiting on the disney app to chat with someone. I am doing a short 3 day trip in July. Honestly, my main focus for this trip is to experience Star Wars Galaxy Edge (both of the rides there).  Being a cheapo lol I bought the 3 day 1 park a day tickets and only have one day reserved for Hollywood studios. But after thinking about it. I want to change one of my days to Hollywood studios and just add park hopper to go to other parks after 2PM. But in the app it doesn't appear to be a way to upgrade to park hopper sadly. So I might just have to deal with what I got...


You absolutely CAN upgrade to Hoppers.
If you can’t do it on the app, you can on the phone.

You can also just wait until you are at WDW to do the upgrade.
It won’t affect the price or the ability to *instantly* Hop, even right after you upgrade.


----------



## ShadowBoxer

Robo said:


> You absolutely CAN upgrade to Hoppers.
> If you can’t do it on the app, you can on the phone.
> 
> You can also just wait until you are at WDW to do the upgrade.
> It won’t affect the price or the ability to *instantly* Hop, even right after you upgrade.



Disney is suppose to give me a call at 3 today to help upgrade since the website and app couldn't and the first agent on the phone was having issues as well.


----------



## lanejudy

You can always add the hopper once onsite, even when you are ready to enter the 2nd park of the day.


----------



## wdwcindy

I have a 7-day park hopper purchased from UCT for dates 12/4-12/11. I am currently able to renew a DVC Gold annual pass. Can I apply the 7-day PH to the  Gold AP renewal cost with DVC by phone call?


----------



## Robo

wdwcindy said:


> I have a 7-day park hopper purchased from UCT for dates 12/4-12/11. I am currently able to renew a DVC Gold annual pass. Can I apply the 7-day PH to the  Gold AP renewal cost with DVC by phone call?


Call and ask nicely.


----------



## crazymomof4

In Oct, we arrive on a Wed and depart on a Wed.  Our plan was to do 1 park day Thur and the 2nd park day Mon or Tue. And do non-park things on the other days.

I'm pricing tickets and finding things to be different than what I'm used to (or maybe it's just that I've never bought tickets with only 2 days on them)

If I select Thur as my first day of use for a 2 day ticket, I only get 4 days (til Sunday) to use the 2nd day.
We are trying to avoid the weekends! 
Do I have to buy 2- single day tickets?
Advice please.


----------



## scrappinginontario

crazymomof4 said:


> In Oct, we arrive on a Wed and depart on a Wed.  Our plan was to do 1 park day Thur and the 2nd park day Mon or Tue. And do non-park things on the other days.
> 
> I'm pricing tickets and finding things to be different than what I'm used to (or maybe it's just that I've never bought tickets with only 2 days on them)
> 
> If I select Thur as my first day of use for a 2 day ticket, I only get 4 days (til Sunday) to use the 2nd day.
> We are trying to avoid the weekends!
> Do I have to buy 2- single day tickets?
> Advice please.


Are you staying onsite or offsite?


----------



## crazymomof4

scrappinginontario said:


> Are you staying onsite or offsite?


Onsite.  SSR/OKW split stay


----------



## Robo

crazymomof4 said:


> Onsite.  SSR/OKW split stay


In the first place, the difference in price between a single 2-day ticket and two 1-day tickets is very small. Not really enough difference to worry about in relation to what is the full cost of a week staying at on-property resorts.
(In fact, if you choose one park per day base tickets, there is virtually an insignificant difference in price between a single 2-day ticket and two 1-day tickets.)
The price difference if you were to buy two separate _Park Hopper_ tickets is more significant, but see the info below.

IF you purchase your tickets AS PART OF A "RESORT PACKAGE" that INCLUDES A ROOM AND TICKETS staying on Disney property, your 2-day tickets will remain valid for use on any 2 days over the course of your stay.


----------



## dsny105

I have an old non-expiration ticket, and also purchased a ticket for an upcoming trip with the 4+2 day promo.  In 2019, despite going through the steps to get my tickets prioritized to save the non-expiration ticket for a future visit, it still got used and took some time to go to guest services to get it sorted out.  They're both linked to my MDE account, but wondering if there's any other options available?  Is it possible to get the promo ticket I want to use loaded on a physical card, and use that card for park entry?  Also, if I remember correctly from 2019, each day when I entered a park, I had to request the prioritization.  Is that still the case?  Thanks!


----------



## crazymomof4

Robo said:


> In the first place, the difference in price between a single 2-day ticket and two 1-day tickets is very small. Not really enough difference to worry about in relation to what is the full cost of a week staying at on-property resorts.
> (In fact, if you choose one park per day base tickets, there is virtually an insignificant difference in price between a single 2-day ticket and two 1-day tickets.)
> The price difference if you were to buy two separate _Park Hopper_ tickets is more significant, but see the info below.
> 
> IF you purchase your tickets AS PART OF A "RESORT PACKAGE" that INCLUDES A ROOM AND TICKETS staying on Disney property, your 2-day tickets will remain valid for use on any 2 days over the course of your stay.


Thank You!
Rented DVC points for the resorts.  I seem to remember the DVC rental site mentioned something about small discount on tix.  I'll check with them to see if they have the 2 single day tix.


----------



## TikiRob

Wondering the same.  We've had prioritization issues several times in COVID due to a cancelled trip from last summer.  Now I'm calling ahead any time I make ticket changes to verify.  Almost not worth the comp tickets I'm holding on to!


----------



## Robo

dsny105 said:


> I have an old non-expiration ticket, and also purchased a ticket for an upcoming trip with the 4+2 day promo.  In 2019, despite going through the steps to get my tickets prioritized to save the non-expiration ticket for a future visit,
> 1.  it still got used and took some time to go to guest services to get it sorted out.
> They're both linked to my MDE account, but wondering if there's any other options available?
> 2. Is it possible to get the promo ticket I want to use loaded on a physical card, and use that card for park entry?
> 3. Also, if I remember correctly from 2019, each day when I entered a park, I had to request the prioritization.  Is that still the case?


1. Yes, there are stories of this happening.
2. Similar kind of situation, as any kind of medium used that is connected to your MDX account can access any of your available tickets.
3. Should not be necessary. But, again, your situation (#1 above) should not have happened, either... but it did.

As a "safety procedure" you could create a NEW MDX ACCOUNT and put any NEW tickets that you buy in that NEW ACCOUNT (just leave your old non-expiration ticket in your current/old account.) The old ticket won't be used if it's not in the account that you are actually using.


----------



## dsny105

Robo said:


> 1. Yes, there are stories of this happening.
> 2. Similar kind of situation, as any kind of medium used that is connected to your MDX account can access any of your available tickets.
> 3. Should not be necessary. But, again, your situation (#1 above) should not have happened, either... but it did.
> 
> As a "safety procedure" you could create a NEW MDX ACCOUNT and put any NEW tickets that you buy in that NEW ACCOUNT (just leave your old non-expiration ticket in your current/old account.) The old ticket won't be used if it's not in the account that you are actually using.



Thank for the info!  The room reservations, tickets, and park reservations for our entire group are already linked in my account, so I'll leave things as they are for this trip and hope for the best.   Does the prioritization still need to be done at guest services upon arrival at the park, or can it be done in advance?


----------



## Robo

dsny105 said:


> Does the prioritization still need to be done at guest services upon arrival at the park, or can it be done in advance?


Do that just before you enter the park.


----------



## Elle :)

I purchased AP's for my husband and myself. Since they have expiration dates way into the future, we decided to hold on to his AP for next year. So, I purchased standard park hopper tickets for him (date based tickets) and plan to use my AP (since I'm using it for room discounts). 

My question is this: Will we have an issue with his AP being used instead of the date based tickets? I do not plan on activating his AP.


----------



## Fangorn

Elle :) said:


> My question is this: Will we have an issue with his AP being used instead of the date based tickets? I do not plan on activating his AP.



If you don't activate the AP, it can't be used for admission. So by definition, it can't be used instead of his regular ticket. 

Steve


----------



## Elle :)

Fangorn said:


> If you don't activate the AP, it can't be used for admission. So by definition, it can't be used instead of his regular ticket.
> 
> Steve



Thank you. That was my assumption too but you know what they say about those...


----------



## madge

Robo said:


> You absolutely CAN upgrade to Hoppers.
> If you can’t do it on the app, you can on the phone.
> 
> You can also just wait until you are at WDW to do the upgrade.
> It won’t affect the price or the ability to *instantly* Hop, even right after you upgrade.


Where do you add hoppers in the app? I feel like I e looked everywhere and can’t see it


----------



## Robo

madge said:


> Where do you add hoppers in the app? I feel like I e looked everywhere and can’t see it


There are some reports that it shows up as a choice after you arrive at WDW, maybe after you enter a park for the first time.


----------



## Witherbark

Completely understand if the rules have changed, I'm just having some trouble understanding the new parameters.  I have 5-day park hopper plus tickets.  These are the military promotional tickets.  The last time I bought these tickets, the 'plus' options were treated as basically separate tickets, unrelated to the park days (so I could use water parks on Saturday and Sunday, then parks M-F).  Is this still true, or must I use all entries within the 5 days of the ticket.  I'd like to use a water park on Sunday, then park days M-F.  Thank you for any guidance!


----------



## Robo

Witherbark said:


> I have 5-day park hopper plus tickets.
> These are the military promotional tickets.  The last time I bought these tickets,
> 1. the 'plus' options were treated as basically separate tickets, unrelated to the park days
> 2. (so I could use water parks on Saturday and Sunday,
> 3. then parks M-F).
> 4. Is this still true,
> 5. or must I use all entries within the 5 days of the ticket.
> 6. I'd like to use a water park on Sunday, then park days M-F.


1. Yup.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.
4. Yes.
5. Nope.
6. OK. Have fun!


----------



## zskid00

I currently have 5-day standard tickets for our upcoming May trip.  I would like to add a 6th day, but don't want to mess up any of my current park reservations.  Is it possible to do this online right now or do I have to call in?  Also, will it let me add the 6th day at the more favorable 6-day ticket price or am I going to pay the higher 1-day price by adding that additional day?


----------



## Robo

zskid00 said:


> I currently have 5-day standard tickets for our upcoming May trip.  I would like to add a 6th day, but don't want to mess up any of my current park reservations.
> 1. Is it possible to do this online right now or do I have to call in?
> 2. Also, will it let me add the 6th day at the more favorable 6-day ticket price
> 3. or am I going to pay the higher 1-day price by adding that additional day?


1. Call.
2. Yes.
3. No. This is a very common and standard “ticket upgrade.”

Subtract the Disney online cost of the ticket that you WANT from the Disney online cost of the ticket that you HAVE to determine the cost of the upgrade .


----------



## katepass72

Feel like I'm working backwards here . . . .we always stay on-property, so I'm only used to using Magic Bands.  I'm taking 8 girls on a senior trip and we're just spending 1 day at the MK.  They all have MDE and all have individually purchased a ticket/made a park rez.  I understand we'll need the email w/ the bar code to obtain the card there, but is there any way to avoid having to stop at Guest Services to get each one a card/ticket, or can are you able to link a purchased ticket to a new magic band without having to have a "physical" card?  I'm just trying to avoid having to wait when we get there!


----------



## scrappinginontario

When you enter the park at the tap stile, you will be issued a card there.  No need to go to Guest Services.


----------



## katepass72

scrappinginontario said:


> When you enter the park at the tap stile, you will be issued a card there.  No need to go to Guest Services.


PERFECT!!  I figured it had to be easier than what I was making it .  Thank you!


----------



## LiveLifeLoud

I usually buy my tickets separately so I’m not sure about changing tickets on a package.

I’m thinking about doing a quick weekend for Halloween. I would like to do MNSSHP if it comes out but in the meantime I would like to get a 3 day ticket. If the party becomes available can I change my ticket to a 2 day?


----------



## buzzgirls&dad

Just be aware that park reservations for resort guest tickets and theme park guest tickets are sold out for Oct. 31st already.


----------



## LiveLifeLoud

buzzgirls&dad said:


> Just be aware that park reservations for resort guest tickets and theme park guest tickets are sold out for Oct. 31st already.



That’s only for MK. We would only be making the trip if MNSSHP is happening and we can secure a ticket for sometime that weekend.

Right now I want to do a 3 day ticket so if we get an early flight in we can hit a park on arrival day and if we get a late flight home we can hit a park on departure day. But if it doesn’t work out can we go down to 2 days with a package? Do I have to call to do this or can I do it on the app?


----------



## LiveLifeLoud

Never mind. I figured it out on the website.


----------



## MoeJ

I searched this thread for "Florida Resident" and couldn't find the answer, so I'll ask...

A couple of adult friends are tagging along with DD & I for our June trip. I purchased Florida Resident tickets for all of us and I've linked Magic Bands for everyone. 

My MDE account shows that I've verified my Florida residency, so DD & I should just be able to tap in.

Will the other two adults need to stop at Guest Services and show their IDs before tapping in? 

Not a big deal if they do, just would like to know ahead of time so we can head there first if need be.


----------



## Robo

They will need to show proper ID as they enter the park at the tap point.


----------



## MoeJ

Robo said:


> They will need to show proper ID as they enter the park at the tap point.


Awesome, thank you so much!!!


----------



## MoeJ

lol, I'm going to make a joke, "Yeah, y'all have to pull out your wallets before we even get into the first park! Get used to it!"


----------



## Bowen9475

We are trying to piece together a trip for late June. Park availability appears to be very low. For many reasons, we are wanting to purchase only 2 day tickets. It appears that 2 day tickets must be used within a 4 day span. Am I understanding that correctly? We are hoping to stay a week. What if we buy tickets and make park reservations, and then a different park or day becomes available? Can we change our reservations? Also, what happens to the tickets if we buy tickets and make park reservations, but then have to cancel the trip?


----------



## Marionnette

Bowen9475 said:


> We are trying to piece together a trip for late June. Park availability appears to be very low. For many reasons, we are wanting to purchase only 2 day tickets. It appears that 2 day tickets must be used within a 4 day span. Am I understanding that correctly? We are hoping to stay a week. What if we buy tickets and make park reservations, and then a different park or day becomes available? Can we change our reservations? Also, what happens to the tickets if we buy tickets and make park reservations, but then have to cancel the trip?


Yes, 2-day tickets must be used over a 4-day span. However, 2 1-day tickets are about the same price and you can pick whichever days you want for each one. So, it would be possible to do a park on Day #1 of your visit and then not go again until Day #6.

You can definitely change parks if reservations opened up at another park.The way that the park reservation system is set up, you must first cancel your existing reservation before you can switch to a different park..

If you purchase tickets as part of a room package, then the tickets get canceled when the package is canceled. If you buy tickets separately thru Disney, they are non-refundable. If you buy from an online ticket seller, cancellations and refunds are subject to their terms. Unused tickets never lose their value, so you can always apply their value to the purchase of a new ticket.


----------



## Bowen9475

Thank you! Our tickets would not be tied to a package. Trying to piece together DVC nights because we have points to use. Does the reservation system show how many tickets are available? We are a family of 5 and would be trying to make reservations for all of us. If we do buy one day tickets, assuming you still have to choose the date. Is it easy enough/possible to change one day tickets also if additional availability opens up?


----------



## lanejudy

LiveLifeLoud said:


> I would like to get a 3 day ticket. If the party becomes available can I change my ticket to a 2 day?


with a package, you simply call to adjust the tickets on the package.  If within 30 days of arrival at which point there may be a $50 change fee.


----------



## lanejudy

Bowen9475 said:


> Is it easy enough/possible to change one day tickets also if additional availability opens up?


Yes, paying any difference in price if your new date costs more.


----------



## cepmom

We originally bought 7 day hopper tickets (not from Disney) for our trip September 2020, but we rescheduled due to Covid to May 2021. I don't think we will hop now with the new hopping rules. Can I request to have the hopper portion of our tickets refunded?


----------



## Robo

cepmom said:


> We originally bought 7 day hopper tickets (not from Disney) for our trip September 2020, but we rescheduled due to Covid to May 2021. I don't think we will hop now with the new hopping rules. Can I request to have the hopper portion of our tickets refunded?


In general, purchased tickets cannot be downgraded.
But, you can always ask nicely for what you'd like.


----------



## cepmom

Robo said:


> In general, purchased tickets cannot be downgraded.
> But, you can always ask nicely for what you'd like.


thanks....I had heard they were allowing this when the parks opened back up due to hopping not being in effect at that time, but want sure if it was still being allowed now that hopping has returned.   We've never not had hopper passes before and have always liked that flexibility but for this trip I just don't think will be worth it.


----------



## java

If I buy tickets from authorized reseller(mouse savers) will I be getting a physical ticket? Can I book park days as soon as I buy them? Finally can I link them to our magic bands? 
it looks to save us about $100


----------



## Robo

java said:


> If I buy tickets from authorized reseller(mouse savers)
> 1. will I be getting a physical ticket?
> 2. Can I book park days as soon as I buy them?
> 3. Finally can I link them to our magic bands?


1. You CAN if you order a physical ticket.
2. You CAN if you ask for the ticket numbers when you order.
3. No tickets are ever linked directly "to" a MB.
But, yes, you can link the tickets to your MyDisneyExperience (MDX) account and anything in your MDX can be accessed by any of your MBs.


----------



## java

Thanks Robo


----------



## Gizmo74

I want to purchase 4 tickets to Start on 10/3 from UCT. (I am using link from Mouse savers news letter)  I need the tickets to be for 6 days.  Only option I see is 4 days plus 2 extra.   This promo on Disney website was for travel through September.  If I purchased through UCT would I get the 6 days for price of 4?  Such a big purchase and I don’t want to make a mistake.


----------



## lanejudy

The 4+2 on the authorized reseller’s site is a 6-day ticket.  It states as much right below the box where you enter how many you want to purchase.  But be aware it isn’t 6 days for the price of 4; it is priced as a 6-day ticket.  Just a marketing gimmick to call it “4 with 2 extra.”  I don’t know how it compares to the promotion booked thru Disney.


----------



## TinkB278

I have a two day a park ticket for May with park reservations made. I’m not sure  that we will actually go to the parks this trip. I know unused tickets retain their value but what is considered “unused”? Does it become used the moment you scan in at the park? I’m worried that having the park reservations will render the ticket as used even if I don’t enter the park.


----------



## lanejudy

TinkB278 said:


> I have a two day a park ticket for May with park reservations made. I’m not sure  that we will actually go to the parks this trip. I know unused tickets retain their value but what is considered “unused”? Does it become used the moment you scan in at the park? I’m worried that having the park reservations will render the ticket as used even if I don’t enter the park.


Entering a park makes the ticket "used."  The park reservations, like FP+ in the past, has no impact on that.


----------



## jodifla

We are all in the MDE app and have tickets and park reservations.

Does that mean I can just go through the turnstiles when we first get there? Or do I need to go to a ticket office for something?


----------



## Robo

jodifla said:


> We are all in the MDE app and have tickets and park reservations.
> 
> 1. Does that mean I can just go through the turnstiles when we first get there?
> 2. Or do I need to go to a ticket office for something?


1. Yes. (But, have ticket numbers and ID ready.)
2. Not required.


----------



## teachluvbeach

jodifla said:


> We are all in the MDE app and have tickets and park reservations.
> 
> Does that mean I can just go through the turnstiles when we first get there? Or do I need to go to a ticket office for something?



If you have an eligible smart device (iPhone, Apple Watch, or Google Pay-enabled Android), you can click on Disney MagicMobile in the app (see below) and store your pass on your device.  We loaded them onto our Apple Wallet and scanned them at the turnstile.  This way, we didn't have to present a ticket number or ID.


----------



## kappyfamily

Hi there- I haven't been to WDW since 2019 and will be going in November of this year. Can someone please verify if I'm able to do the following with buying tickets?  thank you
*We have 3 adults going: I have a credit with GetAway today travel for 1 park ticket 
*I have enough disney visa redemption dollars to cover the other 2 park tickets which would be purchased on the disney site.
*I plan on trying to rent DVC points thru Davids Vacation Rentals so no "hotel" has been booked yet.
My question is: can I buy the above tickets and upload all 3 of them into my disney account with no problems and then later add in the Davids Vacation Rental reservation? or do I have to have the lodging part done first?

thank you, I know this is a little random.....


----------



## CarolynFH

kappyfamily said:


> Hi there- I haven't been to WDW since 2019 and will be going in November of this year. Can someone please verify if I'm able to do the following with buying tickets?  thank you
> *We have 3 adults going: I have a credit with GetAway today travel for 1 park ticket
> *I have enough disney visa redemption dollars to cover the other 2 park tickets which would be purchased on the disney site.
> *I plan on trying to rent DVC points thru Davids Vacation Rentals so no "hotel" has been booked yet.
> My question is: can I buy the above tickets and upload all 3 of them into my disney account with no problems and then later add in the Davids Vacation Rental reservation? or do I have to have the lodging part done first?
> 
> thank you, I know this is a little random.....


You can load the tickets into MDE separately, no problem (because they’ve been purchased separately, not as part of a Disney package).  

Re renting a DVC reservation via David’s, you probably want to get on that soon. DVC owners started last December to book for this November, and many owners have extra points due to cancelled and postponed trips, so DVC villas are booking up very rapidly. Availability will be tight. Good luck!


----------



## jodifla

Robo said:


> 1. Yes. (But, have ticket numbers and ID ready.)
> 2. Not required.


The thing is I have no idea what my ticket numbers are. I see that I have tickets in the MDE app, but no numbers are attached. They sent me an email when I bought them over the phone but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Robo

jodifla said:


> The thing is I have no idea what my ticket numbers are. I see that I have tickets in the MDE app, but no numbers are attached. They sent me an email when I bought them over the phone but I can't find it anywhere.


That's fine.
If the tickets show in your MDE account, just have your ID ready, just in case.


----------



## jodifla

Robo said:


> That's fine.
> If the tickets show in your MDE account, just have your ID ready, just in case.


Thanks.
 I finally realized that they just told me the number over the phone and I wrote it down.


----------



## Mike&AllisMom

I have a package booked for 6/9 - 6/19/21 with hopper tickets.  We added an day because of airline changes so I need 11 days of tickets.  If I purchase a separate, 1 day ticket for 6/9/21, can I use the hopper from my package on 6/20/21?  I don't want to hop on 6/9/21, but I do on 6/20/21.  Can I prioritize the non hopper ticket to do this?  And will this effect my current 6/9 park reservation?


----------



## lanejudy

Mike&AllisMom said:


> I have a package booked for 6/9 - 6/19/21 with hopper tickets.  We added an day because of airline changes so I need 11 days of tickets.  If I purchase a separate, 1 day ticket for 6/9/21, can I use the hopper from my package on 6/20/21?  I don't want to hop on 6/9/21, but I do on 6/20/21.  Can I prioritize the non hopper ticket to do this?


Yes, stop at Guest Relations on the way into your park on the morning that you _don't _want to hop to prioritize the 1-day non-hopper to be used that day.


----------



## Mike&AllisMom

lanejudy said:


> Yes, stop at Guest Relations on the way into your park on the morning that you _don't _want to hop to prioritize the 1-day non-hopper to be used that day.



Thanks!  It's so much less expensive this way!


----------



## snackyx

Just purchased tickets for WDW from Undercover Tourist.  Received the ticket confirmation and ticket numbers fast--15 minutes.  I went to link the tickets to My Disney Experience so I could make park reservations over Thanksgiving (already booking up) but got an error message saying it could not be done at this time.  Have tried back several times--same message.  Of course, if you call the hold time is nuts.  Is this normal?  Any advice to the best way to get the tickets linked to my account?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## crazymomof4

Quick question about buying park tickets from official Disney site....
When I get the confirmation email, will they give me the info to add the tix to MDE so I can make park pass reservation?
OR
Do I have to wait to get the tix in the mail to add to MDE?


----------



## coolbrook

You do not have to wait.  I don't think you will even get physical tickets in the mail.  You just get a confirmation code that you link in your MDE and they show up right away.  You can then make park pass reservations.


----------



## coolbrook

When you get to the park you can use a magic band you have from a previous trip or mobile magic on your MDE app with your phone to enter the park.  If you want to go to guest services you can get a physical ticket card, but that would use up valuable morning touring time.


----------



## crazymomof4

Thanks so much!  I noticed today that DHS is getting booked for Oct. So I want to pull the trigger today on tix and reservations (hopefully)


----------



## coolbrook

Keep trying. I think it should work, but there may have been a little delay.  I would try with the spaces, make sure you have capital letters, and try the ticket number, and if that doesn't work the confirmation number.  Good luck.


----------



## Gizmo74

I just did this yesterday and had same issue.  I did chat with where I bought the tickets and they said not to copy and paste.  So I typed in the code and it worked with linking to Disney


----------



## ldo

hi. If I have a ticket that someone cannot. I don't know which kid will use it in the future. If I move it to a "dummy" person on MDE account before usage date, say C. Smith (which is the initial for 2 of my kids), once we apply the proceeds to another ticket, AP, etc. is there a way to then get that ticket linked to their MDE/MB? For ex., C. Smith ticket credit use for Clark Smith and moved to Clark's MB? Or does it just stay as C. Smith ticket which cannot be linked? I'd rather not guess now which kid might use it in another year or so.


----------



## Bowen9475

What does everyone think about park availability opening up any more for the end of June?


----------



## GreyStr0ke

Can anyone explain what’s going on in this thread? Basically FL Residents are seeing days added back to our tickets. Trying to decide if I need to make plans to use the extra days now or should I just wait in case it’s a glitch?


----------



## Jules123

I have a package booked beginning May 20. Just found out today that 2 is the people on my reservation aren’t going to be able to go. I called Disney tonight to cancel one person and see if I could have another person take the place of one of my cancellations. She told me I couldn’t transfer the ticket to my other son who has now decided to go. I thought you could transfer a ticket as long as it hasn’t been used but she said no. Then she told me that she cancelled my 2 that weren’t coming and that there wasn’t any tickets left to purchase for my new person. Is that correct? Could she not transfer a ticket from one person to another?


----------



## auntlynne

Part of the problem may lie in the park reservation system.  You can’t transfer park reservations, and they can’t sell you a ticket if all parks are sold out for your vacation days.

I think this applies if even one day of your stay is sold out.


----------



## Jules123

auntlynne said:


> Part of the problem may lie in the park reservation system.  You can’t transfer park reservations, and they can’t sell you a ticket if all parks are sold out for your vacation days.
> 
> I think this applies if even one day of your stay is sold out.


Well he actually already had a park reservation. He originally had a room booked also but had just cancelled it because he decided he wasn’t going to go. He hadn’t cancelled his park reservations yet. His park reservations are still showing up on my MDE where our accounts were linked.


----------



## auntlynne

Does he have some sort of ticket linked to his name in MDE? An old unexpired ticket?


----------



## Jules123

auntlynne said:


> Does he have some sort of ticket linked to his name in MDE? An old unexpired ticket?


No


----------



## Jules123

I just thought you could transfer a ticket to someone else as long as it hadn’t been used but she said no.


----------



## auntlynne

Jules123 said:


> No



They made an announcement about needing to attach reservations to a ticket if you make a change.   I’ll keep looking for it.  

Don’t assume his reservations are going to be there.  I don’t suppose you mentioned this to the CM.


----------



## auntlynne

Jules123 said:


> I just thought you could transfer a ticket to someone else as long as it hadn’t been used but she said no.



Tickets bought from discounters (really vouchers) don’t have names attached to them. But once assigned - which they have to be for the park reservation - they aren’t transferable.

I‘m guessing you are too close to travel date to cancel and get money back?


----------



## Jules123

auntlynne said:


> They made an announcement about needing to attach reservations to a ticket if you make a change.   I’ll keep looking for it.
> 
> Don’t assume his reservations are going to be there.  I don’t suppose you mentioned this to the CM.


Yes I did and she told me that his park reservation would eventually drop off. Then told me if I could find a ticket somewhere, I should quickly attach it to his MDE account. He is on the phone with another person now and she’s told him the first person did it wrong and she should have just changed the name on the ticket. She’s trying to see if she can fix this mess.


----------



## auntlynne

Jules123 said:


> Yes I did and she told me that his park reservation would eventually drop off. Then told me if I could find a ticket somewhere, I should quickly attach it to his MDE account. He is on the phone with another person now and she’s told him the first person did it wrong and she should have just changed the name on the ticket. She’s trying to see if she can fix this mess.



Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Jules123

The first agent actually refunded the ticket portion for the 2 that can’t go, which surprised me. I figured I would just get credit for future ticket purchase.  We leave in 15 days.


----------



## Jules123

auntlynne said:


> Fingers crossed for you.


We got a spectacular CM this time and she said it should have been done a different way.. She fixed everything! I can breathe again!


----------



## lanejudy

ldo said:


> is there a way to then get that ticket linked to their MDE/MB?


You should be able to re-assign the new ticket to whomever will use it, just as you are re-assigning the current ticket to the dummy profile.


----------



## lanejudy

Jules123 said:


> I just thought you could transfer a ticket to someone else as long as it hadn’t been used but she said no.


I believe you said you had a package.  Tickets purchased as part of a package are only available to those named on the resort reservation.  Did you ask to add someone to your package to take the place of the person who was dropped?  In that situation, the ticket would "transfer" (not technically, but for all intents and purposes it's the same result).  If you weren't adding the new person to the room reservation, the ticket can't transfer.

You should still be able to add someone to the reservation, and since they have already refunded the 2 people dropped you would need to pay for the ticket for the added person.  In the future, "Jimmy" could simply be "Johnny" without making any official change.


----------



## Jules123

lanejudy said:


> I believe you said you had a package.  Tickets purchased as part of a package are only available to those named on the resort reservation.  Did you ask to add someone to your package to take the place of the person who was dropped?  In that situation, the ticket would "transfer" (not technically, but for all intents and purposes it's the same result).  If you weren't adding the new person to the room reservation, the ticket can't transfer.
> 
> You should still be able to add someone to the reservation, and since they have already refunded the 2 people dropped you would need to pay for the ticket for the added person.  In the future, "Jimmy" could simply be "Johnny" without making any official change.


Yes I was dropping 2 and adding 1 to my reservation. The first person told me I couldn’t do that but the next phone call got me to someone who fixed it all!


----------



## ldo

lanejudy said:


> You should be able to re-assign the new ticket to whomever will use it, just as you are re-assigning the current ticket to the dummy profile.


I thought after date on ticket that value was "locked" to whomever held ticket at that point? So C Smith, but I don't have any MB with C Smith on them. It's fine for the MDE, but they'd want to use their MB. If I can only get a hard ticket, I'll deal with it.


----------



## lanejudy

ldo said:


> I thought after date on ticket that value was "locked" to whomever held ticket at that point? So C Smith, but I don't have any MB with C Smith on them. It's fine for the MDE, but they'd want to use their MB. If I can only get a hard ticket, I'll deal with it.


A fully-unused ticket should be able to be reassigned.  It may disappear from view after the expiration date, but WDW can see it to upgrade.  Then assuming you manage the C.Smith you can then transfer it to Chris or Chuck or anyone else.


----------



## SwanVT2

I can get 3 days of Disney tickets for Feb. 2022 on Underground tourist for 771.00 vs. 805 on Disney website. Is there a drawback to purchasing through Undercover? Thank you.


----------



## Robo

SwanVT2 said:


> Is there a drawback to purchasing through Undercover?


Nope.


----------



## CarolynFH

SwanVT2 said:


> I can get 3 days of Disney tickets for Feb. 2022 on Underground tourist for 771.00 vs. 805 on Disney website. Is there a drawback to purchasing through Undercover? Thank you.


Not really - as soon as you get the numbers from UT you can then link to MDE.  We've purchased from UT several times.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Sorry for not reading all 549 pages.  I did read the first 3.  I have a 5 day PH I bought from authorized discount ticket seller in March 2016 (that is the date on the back of the ticket, I think I bought it in June).  I want to upgrade it to a DVC Gold Pass.  Since WDW is not currently selling new annual passes, but they are renewing annual passes, do you think there is any chance I will be able to do that on Sept 6, 2021?
Also, that was before individual day pricing, etc.  So will it still be bridged since it is that old, or will I just get the price I paid for it?
Thank you for this wonderful resource, Robo.
Also, does anyone know what the price for a DVC Gold pass was when they last sold it?


----------



## lanejudy

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> Since WDW is not currently selling new annual passes, but they are renewing annual passes, do you think there is any chance I will be able to do that on Sept 6, 2021?


Do you have a current AP that will need renewal in September?  If so you should be able to apply the value of the unused 2016 ticket to the renewal.  If you don’t have a current AP you are not eligible to purchase a renewal AP.



wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> Also, that was before individual day pricing, etc. So will it still be bridged since it is that old, or will I just get the price I paid for it?


The old 2016 ticket would have a credit based on these values.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

lanejudy said:


> Do you have a current AP that will need renewal in September?  If so you should be able to apply the value of the unused 2016 ticket to the renewal.  If you don’t have a current AP you are not eligible to purchase a renewal AP.
> 
> 
> The old 2016 ticket would have a credit based on these values.


Thank you Judy.  No, I don't have a current AP.  I don't want to buy a renewal.  I want to buy a new one, using the value of the Unused 5 day PH to fund it.  I was just hoping since they are selling renewals, they would soon start selling new APs again.  My first day is Sept 6, so I may need to take another AP voucher that has not been activated.  I wanted to use that hanging 5 day PH.
From what you said, it sounds like they are not bridging prices anymore.  Is that right?  I thought under the old bridging system, I would get credit for the cost of a current 5 day PH.  So they aren't doing that anymore?
Edit:  
Using the AllEars WayBackMachine, my 5dayMYW Park Hopper was $435.59.

Do you think they would not let me activate my AP voucher since that is a new AP, and they are not selling them yet?


----------



## lanejudy

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> Thank you Judy.  No, I don't have a current AP.  I don't want to buy a renewal.  I want to buy a new one, using the value of the Unused 5 day PH to fund it.  I was just hoping since they are selling renewals, they would soon start selling new APs again.  My first day is Sept 6, so I may need to take another AP voucher that has not been activated.  I wanted to use that hanging 5 day PH.
> From what you said, it sounds like they are not bridging prices anymore.  Is that right?  I thought under the old bridging system, I would get credit for the cost of a current 5 day PH.  So they aren't doing that anymore?
> Do you think they would not let me activate my AP voucher?


They _could_ start selling new APs, really no way to tell right now as WDW has been mute on that point.

Once WDW went to the dated tickets, the credit value of for bridging is no longer the “current” ticket prices but rather it would bridge to the “WDW online” ticket price at the time you bought the ticket (so if you saved $50 by purchasing from an authorized reseller, you keep that $50 savings).  I believe older pre-dated-based tickets may bridge to a certain point when they started expiration dates.  The first post has the link I shared for 2016 ticket values for upgrades.  However you cannot upgrade it to an AP until those are available to the general public again.

Is your 2016 ticket a no-expiration or did it expire?  If not expired I believe you can use it as-is this fall.  Or since you have an AP you can activate it.


----------



## Epcot Mom

I have an unused six day hopper ticket purchased during the closure that I need to turn into a seven day hopper.  I thought I saw a way to do that online during the closure and now can't find it.  I searched this thread and it seems now a call must be made to ticketing?  Just verifying I'm understanding the current process.  Is there any way to add a day without calling or being there in person?


----------



## lanejudy

Epcot Mom said:


> Is there any way to add a day without calling or being there in person?


Unfortunately you will need to call if the option isn’t available in MDE.  Be aware that adding the extra day will make them “regular” tickets again without the extension to 9/26/21.  It may not matter but I wanted to mention because you will have a set expiration date based on your new dates.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

lanejudy said:


> Is your 2016 ticket a no-expiration or did it expire?  If not expired I believe you can use it as-is this fall.  Or since you have an AP you can activate it.


Good morning, and Happy Mother's Day everyone!
1. My 2016 5 day PH shouldn't be expired.  How would it expire?  Old, unused tickets are supposed to hold their original value.
2. I need at least 6 if not 7 days.  So if I use that ticket, I would need to add on to it, convert it to 6 or 7 day PH, or buy a 1 or 2 day ticket.  Will it be complicated to convert it?
3.  Since they don't bridge the old way of bringing it up to current value, but just using what was original price in 2016, it might be cheaper to just buy a 1 day ticket, rather than convert it to a 6 or 7 day.  Your Thoughts?


----------



## lanejudy

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> Good morning, and Happy Mother's Day everyone!
> 1. My 2016 5 day PH shouldn't be expired.  How would it expire?  Old, unused tickets are supposed to hold their original value.
> 2. I need at least 6 if not 7 days.  So if I use that ticket, I would need to add on to it, convert it to 6 or 7 day PH, or buy a 1 or 2 day ticket.  Will it be complicated to convert it?
> 3.  Since they don't bridge the old way of bringing it up to current value, but just using what was original price in 2016, it might be cheaper to just buy a 1 day ticket, rather than convert it to a 6 or 7 day.  Your Thoughts?


By "no expiration" I meant the upcharge option that WDW used to sell, which allowed even a partially used ticket to continue to be valid until all entitlements are used.  Even across multiple visits and years later.  It doesn't sound like you have that. 

Before date-based pricing, there were a few years WDW sold tickets that expired usually Dec 31 of the following year.  I think 2016 tickets have this.  So your ticket has "expired" for the ability to use it as-is, but yes an unused ticket always retains a value to use as credit towards a new ticket.

 It will cost more than just adding a day (or 2) to make your old 5-day ticket a current 6 or 7-day ticket.  You would need to price out the different options for your dates to know what is best for you.  You will need to bring the old 5-day up to current value, then adding another couple of days.  I do not think a separate 1-day ticket will be less expensive than adding 2 days to the old ticket once it is brought up to current.  But it's not going to be a cheap $20-$30 as it would have cost in 2016.


----------



## Grasshopper2016

Hello.  My family had a trip booked for last summer that was cancelled due to Covid.  3 of us had 7-day park hopper plus tickets, and 1 of us had a 3-day park hopper plus ticket.  (She wasn't going to be able to stay longer because of work.)  I purchased the tickets from Undercover Tourist.  Not as a a part of any package.  

It's now looking like we will try to return in September.   But this time, all four of us will be going for 5 days.  So I have 3 tickets with two extra days on them, and one ticket that needs to add two days.

(1) As for the tickets with extra days, I'm sure we'll go back again.  But these tickets technically expire in late September.  And we wouldn't be going back until sometime in 2022.  Will I be able to use the extra days in the future?  What steps would I need to take to make that happen?

(2) As for the ticket that needs to add two days, I understand that, in the before times, you just went to guest services at some point during your trip and had them add days.  But that was before it was necessary to make park reservations in advance.   How would I go about adding days now, so that I can make park reservations for that person?  Would I do that through Disney, or through Undercover Tourist?  

(3) Is there any chance that I could transfer days from one of our tickets to another?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## starry_solo

Grasshopper2016 said:


> Hello.  My family had a trip booked for last summer that was cancelled due to Covid.  3 of us had 7-day park hopper plus tickets, and 1 of us had a 3-day park hopper plus ticket.  (She wasn't going to be able to stay longer because of work.)  I purchased the tickets from ******************.  Not as a a part of any package.
> 
> It's now looking like we will try to return in September.   But this time, all four of us will be going for 5 days.  So I have 3 tickets with two extra days on them, and one ticket that needs to add two days.
> 
> (1) As for the tickets with extra days, I'm sure we'll go back again.  But these tickets technically expire in late September.  And we wouldn't be going back until sometime in 2022.  Will I be able to use the extra days in the future?  What steps would I need to take to make that happen?
> 
> (2) As for the ticket that needs to add two days, I understand that, in the before times, you just went to guest services at some point during your trip and had them add days.  But that was before it was necessary to make park reservations in advance.   How would I go about adding days now, so that I can make park reservations for that person?  Would I do that through Disney, or through ******************?
> 
> (3) Is there any chance that I could transfer days from one of our tickets to another?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



1. No.
2. Check with @Robo but I don't think there's a way to do it for expired tickets.
3. No.


----------



## Grasshopper2016

Thanks.  To clarify, the tickets are not yet expired.  They expire on September 22.   We plan to go in early September.  So the tickets will not be expired when we go there, but they will expire soon after.  

So it sounds like I will just lose the extra days from the three tickets that have them, and I cannot transfer some of those days to the ticket that needs them.  (Someone please let me know if they think that might not be right.)

But as for question (2), the ticket is not yet expired, and will not be expired when I use it.  How do I go about adding extra days to it in advance?  If it helps, the place from which I purchased the tickets has the initials UT.


----------



## lanejudy

You should be able to add to the 3-day ticket by calling WDW.  Note that you will need to "reset" that ticket with a new start date and there will be a new end date (no longer the 9/26/2021 extension), paying whatever extra is necessary to bring it up to current value plus the 2 extra days.

As for the 7-day tickets... the best you can hope for is to ask nicely at Guest Relations.  Typically unused days are lost once the ticket expires.  I would go into with that expectation.  However, I have heard of a couple instances where someone was able to get remaining days shifted to a new ticket for use in the future.  Whether that was rare pixie dust, or standard pandemic response, I don't know.

Good luck!


----------



## tkct

Can I use my 5 day tickets purchased in 2013 on any day? Since different days have different prices?  Thanks


----------



## CastAStone

tkct said:


> Can I use my 5 day tickets purchased in 2013 on any day? Since different days have different prices?  Thanks


Are they completely unused? If so, you can use them according to the original terms. See the ticket sticky for more details.


Robo said:


> *VALUE of EXPIRED TICKETS:
> Tickets currently being sold will expire if not first-used on or before: "Unknown"*
> However, if this ticket is never used by a guest and allowed to expire,
> the _purchase price_ of the ticket is not "lost" to the guest.
> The unused and expired ticket can be turned in at WDW and its original purchase price can be applied to the purchase of a new ticket.
> 
> If a multi-day MYW ticket was purchased _before_ Feb. 12, 2017, as long as the ticket has not been used to enter any park gate, it is considered "unused" and remains valid forever with no expiration date.


----------



## tkct

Yes thanks Never used


----------



## lanejudy

tkct said:


> Can I use my 5 day tickets purchased in 2013 on any day? Since different days have different prices?  Thanks



Are you able to link them to MDE and book park reservations?  I believe you should, but I'm not sure if anyone has tried using tickets that old since the re-opening/park reservations.  Please let us know if it works.


----------



## ThatOneDude86

GreyStr0ke said:


> Can anyone explain what’s going on in this thread? Basically FL Residents are seeing days added back to our tickets. Trying to decide if I need to make plans to use the extra days now or should I just wait in case it’s a glitch?


I am interested in knowing as well, any updates?


----------



## wookiebeck

lanejudy said:


> Are you able to link them to MDE and book park reservations?  I believe you should, but I'm not sure if anyone has tried using tickets that old since the re-opening/park reservations.  Please let us know if it works.


I was able to link my 10-day tix originally purchased in 2011 to MDE, then book park reservations for all 10 days. I did it last year for trip this spring. There were no restrictions on pricing at all. Tix worked according to original terms as PP said.


----------



## mousestruck

We have a trip planned 12/30/21 - 1/7/22.  If I purchase 7 or 8 day park hopper tickets, would I be able to upgrade them to Gold APs toward the end of my trip - if Disney begins selling them again - even though the park hoppers were used used during the Gold AP blackout period?  

Our previous APs expired right before the shutdown, during the 30 day renewal window, so there is a tiny chance I could renew them under the AP recovery program (if I got lucky).  It's tempting to try - since we'll probably take another trip in 2022 and who knows when or if AP's will return - but then I couldn't use them for the first few days of our trip.  I'm thinking the best bet would be to buy park hoppers now and upgrade at the end of our trip, if that is permitted.


----------



## CarolynFH

mousestruck said:


> We have a trip planned 12/30/21 - 1/7/22.  If I purchase 7 or 8 day park hopper tickets, would I be able to upgrade them to Gold APs toward the end of my trip - if Disney begins selling them again - even though the park hoppers were used used during the Gold AP blackout period?
> 
> Our previous APs expired right before the shutdown, during the 30 day renewal window, so there is a tiny chance I could renew them under the AP recovery program (if I got lucky).  It's tempting to try - since we'll probably take another trip in 2022 and who knows when or if AP's will return - but then I couldn't use them for the first few days of our trip.  I'm thinking the best bet would be to buy park hoppers now and upgrade at the end of our trip, if that is permitted.


Pre-COVID-19, that was allowed. I’ve read multiple posts about doing that - upgrade before close of business on the last day you’re there or on the day you use the last day on the ticket. Hopefully it will be allowed if/when APs come back. (You may already be aware that the AP year start will be the first day you use the original ticket, not the day you upgrade.)


----------



## mousestruck

CarolynFH said:


> Pre-COVID-19, that was allowed. I’ve read multiple posts about doing that - upgrade before close of business on the last day you’re there or on the day you use the last day on the ticket. Hopefully it will be allowed if/when APs come back. (You may already be aware that the AP year start will be the first day you use the original ticket, not the day you upgrade.)


Thank you.  That is good to know, though I realize that many rules have changed - and continue to change - as a result of Covid.  I am aware of the issue regarding the start date, which was what confused me.  The AP start date would be during the pass's blackout period.


----------



## CarolynFH

mousestruck said:


> The AP start date would be during the pass's blackout period.


Apparently, that hasn’t mattered in the past! Here’s to hoping APs return - soon - with the same rules!


----------



## aviva5675

I bought 2 tickets for my kids back in Feb, planning a May date. That got canceclled. We were going to pick up the tickets that day.  I have a confirmation number. When I go to make park ressies now for Oct, it says they don't have tickets. In My Plans I see them, with tickets.  When I put in the confirmation number to link them, it says already linked. Like an endless loop.  What to do??


----------



## Marionnette

aviva5675 said:


> I bought 2 tickets for my kids back in Feb, planning a May date. That got canceclled. We were going to pick up the tickets that day.  I have a confirmation number. When I go to make park ressies now for Oct, it says they don't have tickets. In My Plans I see them, with tickets.  When I put in the confirmation number to link them, it says already linked. Like an endless loop.  What to do??


What are the expiration dates on the tickets? If they expire in May, then you can't make October park reservations with them.


----------



## scrappinginontario

aviva5675 said:


> I bought 2 tickets for my kids back in Feb, planning a May date. That got canceclled. We were going to pick up the tickets that day.  I have a confirmation number. When I go to make park ressies now for Oct, it says they don't have tickets. In My Plans I see them, with tickets.  When I put in the confirmation number to link them, it says already linked. Like an endless loop.  What to do??


Did you go in and cancel the park reservations for the original May trip?  If not, it may appear that the tickets cannot be used to make park reservations because you already have reservations linked to those tickets.


----------



## aviva5675

scrappinginontario said:


> Did you go in and cancel the park reservations for the original May trip?  If not, it may appear that the tickets cannot be used to make park reservations because you already have reservations linked to those tickets.



Yeah, definitely did that.


----------



## aviva5675

Marionnette said:


> What are the expiration dates on the tickets? If they expire in May, then you can't make October park reservations with them.


 Just one day ticket, so not used/not expired? When I go in My Plans and it shows people I manage/linked to it shows them as having a ticket- the little blue icon is bold.


----------



## lanejudy

aviva5675 said:


> Just one day ticket, so not used/not expired? When I go in My Plans and it shows people I manage/linked to it shows them as having a ticket- the little blue icon is bold.


That 1-day ticket was only valid for that single day in May and has expired.  You will need change the ticket to an October date before you can make October park reservations, paying any difference necessary for the new date.


----------



## Marionnette

aviva5675 said:


> Just one day ticket, so not used/not expired? When I go in My Plans and it shows people I manage/linked to it shows them as having a ticket- the little blue icon is bold.


A 1-day ticket is only valid for admission on the day for which it was originally purchased. If the date has not passed yet, then the ticket can usually be changed to another date in MDE. If the day has passed, then the ticket can no longer be alter by you and eventually disappears from MDE. However, Disney ticketing can change the date for you and charge you for the difference in price (if there is one) even if you can't see it in MDE anymore. You will have to call in order to get it changed before you can make those October park reservations.


----------



## aviva5675

Can I do it at first services when we go in a few weeks? It no longer allowed anywhere so I guess has fallen out of my mde


----------



## Marionnette

aviva5675 said:


> Can I do it at first services when we go in a few weeks? It no longer allowed anywhere so I guess has fallen out of my mde


Guest Services handled my date change last month.  I had tickets that were extended thru Sept. 26, 2021 because of the COVID shutdown but the ticket owners aren't going until November. They were able to change the starting date for my tickets right there.


----------



## lhall7

I have a trip booked for June 2021.  Purchased 3 adult 7 day PH tickets from a 3rd party, but it looks like we are going to have to decrease our length of stay.  What are my options?  We will likely only need 4-5 days instead.  Of course, I don't want to lose my park reservations, so please consider that as well.  

Also, what if we don't go at all in June 2021, but go in June 2022 instead.  What are my options for my tickets?  I was told before I purchased that I could use the value of those unused tickets towards new tickets, but how does that work exactly?  Do I change the dates on the tickets?


----------



## Robo

lhall7 said:


> I have a trip booked for June 2021.
> 
> 1. Purchased 3 adult 7 day PH tickets from a 3rd party, but it looks like we are going to have to decrease our length of stay.
> 
> 2. What are my options?  We will likely only need 4-5 days instead.  Of course, I don't want to lose my park reservations, so please consider that as well.
> 
> Also, what if we don't go at all in June 2021, but go in June 2022 instead.  What are my options for my tickets?
> 3. I was told before I purchased that I could use the value of those unused tickets towards new tickets, but how does that work exactly?  Do I change the dates on the tickets?


1. WHEN did you buy the tickets?
2. Either go ahead and just _use_ your current tickets and lose the value of the last 2-3 days (actually, not a major amount of money, all things considered.)
-Or-
SAVE these current tickets, unused (yes, their value can be used to purchase tickets for another  trip in the future.)
Then,  BUY NEW tickets (with the correct number of days) for use on THIS trip.
Your current park reservations will still work with new tickets.

3. First-off, all current WDW tickets are sold with an ultimate end expiration date.

So,  if your current tickets will not expire within your new timeframe, you can change their dates and use them. (If the dates that you do finally go are listed at a higher cost than your currently-booked dates, you will have to pay the difference when you CHANGE the dates.)
-Calling Disney will help you change the dates.-

OTOH, if your current tickets WILL EXPIRE regarding your future new timeframe, you _can_ use the value of those expired unused tickets towards the purchase of new tickets.

The only thing you NEED to do is KEEP YOUR TICKET NUMBERS STORED on your computer, because expired tickets will "disappear" in your MDX account.


----------



## lhall7

Robo said:


> 1. WHEN did you buy the tickets?
> 2. Either go ahead and just _use_ your current tickets and lose the value of the last 2-3 days (actually, not a major amount of money, all things considered.)
> -Or-
> SAVE these current tickets, unused (yes, their value can be used to purchase tickets for another  trip in the future.)
> Then,  BUY NEW tickets (with the correct number of days) for use on THIS trip.
> Your current park reservations will still work with new tickets.
> 
> 3. First-off, all current WDW tickets are sold with an ultimate end expiration date.
> 
> So,  if your current tickets will not expire within your new timeframe, you can change their dates and use them. (If the dates that you do finally go are listed at a higher cost than your currently-booked dates, you will have to pay the difference when you CHANGE the dates.)
> -Calling Disney will help you change the dates.-
> 
> OTOH, if your current tickets WILL EXPIRE regarding your future new timeframe, you _can_ use the value of those expired unused tickets towards the purchase of new tickets.
> 
> The only thing you NEED to do is KEEP YOUR TICKET NUMBERS STORED on your computer, because expired tickets will "disappear" in your MDX account.



Thank you so much. Bought them on April 1, 2021.  I just tried to check the price on a 4 day PH, but I can't even do that b/c one of my days is all booked for park reservations, so it won't even let me purchase a new 4 day ticket.  If I choose to use my current 7 day tickets and just lose the $, would I need to change anything if I am just arriving later than the original start of my date based tickets?  In other words, they were supposed to start on June 10, but would be June 13 now.  The end date is not changing. Would I need to change or do anything if just coming later?


----------



## Robo

lhall7 said:


> Thank you so much. Bought them on April 1, 2021.
> 1. I just tried to check the price on a 4 day PH, but I can't even do that b/c one of my days is all booked for park reservations, so it won't even let me purchase a new 4 day ticket.
> 2. If I choose to use my current 7 day tickets and just lose the $, would I need to change anything if I am just arriving later than the original start of my date based tickets?  In other words, they were supposed to start on June 10, but would be June 13 now.  The end date is not changing.
> 3: Would I need to change or do anything if just coming later?


1. You can _always_ check the price of tickets. 
Just don’t log into your MDX account.
Check by going to the regular WDW site.  HERE.
2. & 3. You don’t need to do anything.


----------



## lanejudy

lhall7 said:


> I don't want to lose my park reservations





lhall7 said:


> it won't even let me purchase a new 4 day ticket


Since you already have park reservations and simply want to use a different ticket than what is in your account, I've read a couple reports of people who were able to call and purchase tickets in that situation.  So it may be worth a try if you have time to sit on hold; and you may need a supervisor to override since some dates are officially sold-out.  Or keep watching the calendar because occasionally WDW shuffles park reservation availability around between buckets or restores some from folks who cancelled trips - so those dates may become available again.  

If all else fails, I'd stop at Guest Relations onsite and ask about new tickets, assuming you have the funds to front that cost and save the existing 7-day tickets for another trip.


----------



## lhall7

Robo said:


> 1. You can _always_ check the price of tickets.
> Just don’t log into your MDX account.
> Check by going to the regular WDW site.  HERE.
> 2. & 3. You don’t need to do anything.


You are the best!!!  I was trying on 3rd party site, so that's probably why.  Thanks again!


----------



## sbnuggie

I apologize.... i tried the search, i went back a dozen pages, and I cant find my answers..... I'm a bit peeved.... we've been planning wdw trip for about two years because of covid... we currently we have 9 day 1 park per day pass.... have reservations for theme parks all 9 days we are going to be there,.,,,, we have now decided we want to upgrage to  park hopper plus... we are gonna want to park hop, plus with blizzard beach on our radar it makes sense... go to MY Disney experience,,,, clilck on upgrade... enter in payment info and we get this error....


----------



## sbnuggie

sbnuggie said:


> I apologize.... i tried the search, i went back a dozen pages, and I cant find my answers..... I'm a bit peeved.... we've been planning wdw trip for about two years because of covid... we currently we have 9 day 1 park per day pass.... have reservations for theme parks all 9 days we are going to be there,.,,,, we have now decided we want to upgrage to  park hopper plus... we are gonna want to park hop, plus with blizzard beach on our radar it makes sense... go to MY Disney experience,,,, clilck on upgrade... enter in payment info and we get this error....


my screenshot wont post

basically says our days arent available......... but we already have theme park reservations and tickets....


----------



## Robo

sbnuggie said:


> I apologize.... i tried the search, i went back a dozen pages, and I cant find my answers..... I'm a bit peeved.... we've been planning wdw trip for about two years because of covid... we currently we have 9 day 1 park per day pass.... have reservations for theme parks all 9 days we are going to be there,.,,,, we have now decided we want to upgrage to  park hopper plus... we are gonna want to park hop, plus with blizzard beach on our radar it makes sense... go to MY Disney experience,,,, clilck on upgrade... enter in payment info and we get this error....
> 
> basically says our days arent available......... but we already have theme park reservations and tickets....


Call Disney for help in upgrading.


----------



## LCoulter

We have three 7-day park hoppers that we used in April but only ended up using 6 days on two of them and 5 days on one of them.  I was hoping to apply a credit toward purchasing tickets for our next trip.

I was told to email guest services.  How long has it been taking guest services to get back to you?


----------



## lanejudy

Generally speaking, tickets can only be upgraded within 14 days of first use or before the final entitlement is used up, whichever comes first.

That said, when did you buy your tickets?  If they were bought pre-pandemic and extended through 9/26/2021, you may be able to get the unused days extended.  However, I highly doubt they will let you upgrade by adding more days - though it never hurts to ask nicely.  Adding more days to the pandemic-extended tickets turned them into "regular" tickets again with a set expiration date, negating the 9/26/2021 extension privileges.


----------



## sbnuggie

sbnuggie said:


> I apologize.... i tried the search, i went back a dozen pages, and I cant find my answers..... I'm a bit peeved.... we've been planning wdw trip for about two years because of covid... we currently we have 9 day 1 park per day pass.... have reservations for theme parks all 9 days we are going to be there,.,,,, we have now decided we want to upgrage to  park hopper plus... we are gonna want to park hop, plus with blizzard beach on our radar it makes sense... go to MY Disney experience,,,, clilck on upgrade... enter in payment info and we get this error....



Well... called disney ticketing... 407-566-4985.. wait time was 3 minutes (Awesome)... super nice lady told me I cant upgrade our 9day 1 park per day ticket to PH plus tickets as there is no theme park availability on the calander (6/1 - 6/11) so the "system" wont allow us to upgrade but she said we will be able to once we are at WDW we can goto guest relations at any theme park or a place in Disney Springs and we will be able to upgrade then.


----------



## Robo

sbnuggie said:


> Well... called disney ticketing... 407-566-4985.. wait time was 3 minutes (Awesome)... super nice lady told me I cant upgrade our 9day 1 park per day ticket to PH plus tickets as there is no theme park availability on the calander (6/1 - 6/11) so the "system" wont allow us to upgrade but she said we will be able to once we are at WDW we can goto guest relations at any theme park or a place in Disney Springs and we will be able to upgrade then.



That'll work for you, just fine.


----------



## cindianne320

We bought our tickets through UT. Uploaded them to MDE. Are we able to add days and/or upgrade to Park Hopper through Disney?


----------



## Robo

cindianne320 said:


> We bought our tickets through UT. Uploaded them to MDE. Are we able to add days and/or upgrade to Park Hopper through Disney?


Yes.
You can TRY via your MDX account.
Otherwise, you can call Disney and ask to do an upgrade.


----------



## jo-jo

My DS and DDIL had no expiration tickets from about 12 years ago.   Used most of the park days and a few water park days.   Since then had other tickets, but had them prioritized so not to use non expiration days.     This past trip ( a month ago)  DDIL (DS stayed home), went to prioritized the tickets, took forever.   I wasn't at the counter, so don't know what was said.    My DD just noticed, DDIL ticket now says no days left.   The ticket that was used was a 5+2 deal.

Any recourse?


During that same trip, we needed to get AP.    We have a few one day comp tickets.   The CM (and it also took  forever) put those ticket under jo-jo other, so they wouldn't be used.     That CM told me right now there is no way to prioritize tickets, so she had to do it that way.


----------



## Robo

jo-jo said:


> My DS and DDIL had no expiration tickets from about 12 years ago.   Used most of the park days and a few water park days.   Since then had other tickets, but had them prioritized so not to use non expiration days.     This past trip ( a month ago)  DDIL (DS stayed home), went to prioritized the tickets, took forever.   I wasn't at the counter, so don't know what was said.    My DD just noticed, DDIL ticket now says no days left.   The ticket that was used was a 5+2 deal.
> 1. Any recourse?
> During that same trip, we needed to get AP.    We have a few one day comp tickets.   The CM (and it also took  forever) put those ticket under jo-jo other, so they wouldn't be used.
> 2.  That CM told me right now there is no way to prioritize tickets, so she had to do it that way.


1. Yes. Call and explain to Disney the circumstances. They can restore the proper tickets.
2. We know that tickets _can_ be prioritized, so we might chalk this up to be a "miscommunication."


----------



## Disney's Fan

sbnuggie said:


> Well... called disney ticketing... 407-566-4985.. wait time was 3 minutes (Awesome)... super nice lady told me I cant upgrade our 9day 1 park per day ticket to PH plus tickets as there is no theme park availability on the calander (6/1 - 6/11) so the "system" wont allow us to upgrade but she said we will be able to once we are at WDW we can goto guest relations at any theme park or a place in Disney Springs and we will be able to upgrade then.





Robo said:


> That'll work for you, just fine.



I have a similar situation with Covid extended tickets where I want to add a park hoppers and the park reservations are full (May 22). When I called the general ticket number she couldn’t make changes, and she set up a call back for me from Ticket Services (different from her department somehow?). Unfortunately I missed the callback.
Robo, are you saying it won’t be a problem to upgrade in person?


----------



## Robo

Disney's Fan said:


> I have a similar situation with Covid extended tickets where I want to add a park hoppers and the park reservations are full (May 22). When I called the general ticket number she couldn’t make changes, and she set up a call back for me from Ticket Services (different from her department somehow?). Unfortunately I missed the callback.
> Robo,* are you saying it won’t be a problem to upgrade in person?*


As much as anyone on this board can "say," (which is based mostly on the experiences of many Dis members and CMs) you should have no trouble upgrading to Hopper while at WDW.


----------



## Disney's Fan

Robo said:


> As much as anyone on this board can "say," (which is based mostly on the experiences of many Dis members and CMs) you should have no trouble upgrading to Hopper while at WDW.


Thank you. That makes me feel a lot better! I’ll report back how it goes for me.


----------



## sbnuggie

Disney's Fan said:


> I have a similar situation with Covid extended tickets where I want to add a park hoppers and the park reservations are full (May 22). When I called the general ticket number she couldn’t make changes, and she set up a call back for me from Ticket Services (different from her department somehow?). Unfortunately I missed the callback.
> Robo, are you saying it won’t be a problem to upgrade in person?


Sooo, last friday when they announced the no mask outdoors policy and that capacity would be increased in the parks, on a whim, I tried to upgrade our tickets through MDE website even though just two days prior I could not, called ticketing and could not and was told just do it at arrival on WDW (which prompted my reply here)..... AND LO and BEHOLD, the "system" allowed me to upgrade.  

This is what I deduced, is they made the announcement and simutaneously upgraded capacity but didn't come out and say what date they were upgrading capacity.  We are going 6/1 - 6/11.  SHEER LUCK on our part....

Wouldn't hurt to give a try again on MDE if not just do it when you arrive.


----------



## KJO1997

I've flown to WDW dozens of times over the years from back home in MA, but my boyfriend and I now live in FL and my family is coming down in July to go to WDW. I saw minors don't have to show ID and I therefore purchased a FL resident ticket for my little brother (17 y/o). Will we run into any issues with this? Will he still have to show his ID for his name while picking up tickets (his driver's license is in MA)? My partner or myself *will* be with him when we get our tickets, as we are all going together. Trying not to break any rules here. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

KJO1997 said:


> I've flown to WDW dozens of times over the years from back home in MA, but my boyfriend and I now live in FL and my family is coming down in July to go to WDW. I saw minors don't have to show ID and I therefore purchased a FL resident ticket for my little brother (17 y/o). Will we run into any issues with this?
> 1. Will he still have to show his ID for his name while picking up tickets (his driver's license is in MA)?
> 2. My partner or myself *will* be with him when we get our tickets, as we are all going together...


1. Guests under 18 years do not need to show ID.
2. It could be helpful if at least one of you would be with him
when he actually enters his first park with his new ticket.


----------



## LiveLifeLoud

Can you upgrade UT tickets prior to arrival? I’m on the fence on 4 or 5 day hoppers. If I buy 4 days can I add the 5th day behold I arrive?


----------



## Brett Wyman

LiveLifeLoud said:


> Can you upgrade UT tickets prior to arrival? I’m on the fence on 4 or 5 day hoppers. If I buy 4 days can I add the 5th day behold I arrive?



Once they are attached to your MDE yes.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

Forgive me if this has been asked 10,000 times before and if my questions are confusing. I'm just returning back to Dis life after a 15 month hiatus. 

We had AP's that expired in early March 2020 and received the standard Covid grace period extension (the extension pushed the expiration date to September 2020). I heard that Disney isn't selling new AP's but is renewing AP's canceled after the Covid closure on a case by case basis. Are they still doing this? 

I purchased 5 day single park tickets for our June trip. Have there been reported cases of people able to bridge single park tickets to the cost of renewing AP's *if* the renewal is approved? I don't even know if this is possible and if we should ask before/while we're there. Thanks in advance for any insight!


----------



## Brett Wyman

NotTheBatesMotel said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked 10,000 times before and if my questions are confusing. I'm just returning back to Dis life after a 15 month hiatus.
> 
> We had AP's that expired in early March 2020 and received the standard Covid grace period extension (the extension pushed the expiration date to September 2020). I heard that Disney isn't selling new AP's but is renewing AP's canceled after the Covid closure on a case by case basis. Are they still doing this?
> 
> I purchased 5 day single park tickets for our June trip. Have there been reported cases of people able to bridge single park tickets to the cost of renewing AP's *if* the renewal is approved? I don't even know if this is possible and if we should ask before/while we're there. Thanks in advance for any insight!



Yes we did exactly that. Start by calling the standard AP line and explain your situation. The will schedule a call back from the AP recovery team.


----------



## LiveLifeLoud

Brett Wyman said:


> Once they are attached to your MDE yes.



So if they go unused I can upgrade them to an 8 day ticket next year snd pay the difference? And I can do this well before I arrive to WDW?


----------



## Robo

LiveLifeLoud said:


> 1. So if they go unused I can upgrade them to an 8 day ticket next year snd pay the difference?
> 2. And I can do this well before I arrive to WDW?


1. You can.
You will very likely need help from Disney via a phone call.

--- But, your unused tickets might expire before your next trip.
Note that ALL tickets sold have an ultimate expiration date, even if they are not used.
But, don't worry. If they DO expire, you can still use their original "Disney value" toward the purchase of NEW tickets (of any length) from Disney for use on your future trip.
Copy the ticket numbers and keep those numbers in a file on your computer.
(Expired tickets will dissappear off of your MDX account [you won't be able to see them-but Disney can,] so keep their numbers safe for your future reference.)
2. Yes. But, you will very likely need help from Disney via a phone call.


----------



## jrsharp21

Trying to figure out how this works now with the parks reservations system.

I have a 3 day hopper ticket and a 4 day hopper ticket on my profile in MDE. The 3 day hopper ticket is for a trip in August and the 4 day hopper is for a September trip. In the past when this would happen, I would move one of the tickets to a "fake" profile to make sure the correct one was being used for the first visit. But now that it is a requirement to make park reservations, can I keep both tickets on my profile and when I scan my magic band at the gate it will only use the ticket that has the reservation on it for that day?


----------



## Robo

jrsharp21 said:


> Trying to figure out how this works now with the parks reservations system.
> 
> I have a 3 day hopper ticket and a 4 day hopper ticket on my profile in MDE. The 3 day hopper ticket is for a trip in August and the 4 day hopper is for a September trip. In the past when this would happen, I would move one of the tickets to a "fake" profile to make sure the correct one was being used for the first visit. But now that it is a requirement to make park reservations, can I keep both tickets on my profile and when I scan my magic band at the gate it will only use the ticket that has the reservation on it for that day?


In the case of “dated” tickets, only the ticket that is valid for the date(s) that you enter will be used at the gates.


----------



## jrsharp21

Robo said:


> In the case of “dated” tickets, only the ticket that is valid for the date(s) that you enter will be used at the gates.



Thanks. So the 3 day hopper with the reservations for the August dates will automatically be used when I go in August, as opposed to the system trying to use the 4 day hopper with the September reservations.


----------



## Robo

jrsharp21 said:


> Thanks. So the 3 day hopper with the reservations for the August dates will automatically be used when I go in August, as opposed to the system trying to use the 4 day hopper with the September reservations.


If you bought tickets specifically for dates in September, those tickets will not be valid in August.
The only dated tickets that can be used in Aug. are tickets that are dated for the Aug. date(s) you are entering the park


----------



## aokeefe

I have a 4 day PH ticket bought through UT pre-pandemic (for trip in April 2020). It's a hard ticket that I never attached to MDE. I would like to apply the ticket to a 6 day PH ticket. Can I call the Disney ticketing for them to do this for me or do I contact UT? Or should I apply to MDE and upgrade online? Recommendations??


----------



## mickey916

aokeefe said:


> I have a 4 day PH ticket bought through UT pre-pandemic (for trip in April 2020). It's a hard ticket that I never attached to MDE. I would like to apply the ticket to a 6 day PH ticket. Can I call the Disney ticketing for them to do this for me or do I contact UT? Or should I apply to MDE and upgrade online? Recommendations??


I have one that I purchased through UT for May 2020. I had already linked it to MDE. I ended up calling UT but they said I had to call Disney to upgrade it to use for our May 2022 trip. I wasn't able to do anything online with it without calling but that's just my experience.


----------



## mickey916

Now I have a couple questions: I recently found out we'll have an opportunity to go in April 2022 in addition to May 2022 so I'm considering getting an annual pass (once they are available). I already have my May 2022 tickets in MDE and my park passes reserved. Trying to figure out the best way to go about reserving park passes for the April trip if I want to wait to buy an AP...After reading the sticky, I think I have two options:
1) Wait until next April, go to guest services and upgrade my May 2022 to an AP instead. This of course means not being able to make park reservations until we arrive (but maybe that won't be an issue, by then?) but buying regular tix for my husband for April so he'll have park reservations once I get those tix.
2) Buy an AP whenever it becomes available and transfer the May 2022 tix to my husband so he can use them for our April 2022 trip. Once an AP is purchased or an AP voucher, will that enable me to make park reservations without "activating" the AP?
Seems like option 2 is best but I know there's a lot of "what-ifs" and I'm not sure I'm understanding everything fully.


----------



## Disney's Fan

Disney's Fan said:


> I have a similar situation with Covid extended tickets where I want to add a park hoppers and the park reservations are full (May 22). When I called the general ticket number she couldn’t make changes, and she set up a call back for me from Ticket Services (different from her department somehow?). Unfortunately I missed the callback.
> Robo, are you saying it won’t be a problem to upgrade in person?



I ended up calling Disney again, and I chose the option for expired tickets (even though the tickets weren’t technically expired.) The man I spoke with was very helpful and upgraded all 8 of my tickets over the phone. It took a loooong time, but I didn’t want to continue fretting over it until I actually got to the park.


----------



## Robo

mickey916 said:


> Now I have a couple questions: I recently found out we'll have an opportunity to go in April 2022 in addition to May 2022 so I'm considering getting an annual pass (once they are available). I already have my May 2022 tickets in MDE and my park passes reserved. Trying to figure out the best way to go about reserving park passes for the April trip if I want to wait to buy an AP...After reading the sticky, I think I have two options:
> 1) Wait until next April, go to guest services and upgrade my May 2022 to an AP instead. This of course means not being able to make park reservations until we arrive (but maybe that won't be an issue, by then?) but buying regular tix for my husband for April so he'll have park reservations once I get those tix.
> 2) a. Buy an AP whenever it becomes available and transfer the May 2022 tix to my husband so he can use them for our April 2022 trip.
> b. Once an AP is purchased or an AP voucher, will that enable me to make park reservations without "activating" the AP?
> c. Seems like option 2 is best but I know there's a lot of "what-ifs" and I'm not sure I'm understanding everything fully.


If you choose "2."
a. That can work if it suits your plans.
b. Yes.
c. We can't know exactly what MIGHT change, but currently what you outline in "2" should work,
assuming that APs will become available within your timeframe.


----------



## mickey916

Robo said:


> If you choose "2."
> a. That can work if it suits your plans.
> b. Yes.
> c. We can't know exactly what MIGHT change, but currently what you outline in "2" should work,
> assuming that APs will become available within your timeframe.


Thank you Robo! One more question, is there any way to find info on what a Platinum pass cost pre-COVID?...understanding that an increase is possible and likely. Just wondering about a ballpark figure.


----------



## LilMsMidleton

So somehow i am really confused... and don't even know how to write this down because i am THAT confused 

We booked our hotel + ticket package which includes the 14 days ultimate ticket .. we're checking in on the 21st of february.  The mydisneyexperiance app says "14 day ultimate ticket (with memory maker) valid 02/21/2022 - 02/27/2022) .. does this mean we can only use the ticket while we're staying on property?  

- I am really sorry if that's just a stupid question


----------



## Robo

LilMsMidleton said:


> The mydisneyexperiance app says "14 day ultimate ticket (with memory maker) valid 02/21/2022 - 02/27/2022) .. *does this mean we can only use the ticket while we're staying on property?*


If you are getting a "normal" 14-day Ultimate (European) ticket, it is not limited to the dates on which you are staying on-property...
If you ARE getting a "normal" 14-day Ultimate (European) ticket...
Click HERE for more info, including:

*"When can I use this ticket?*
_You can start using your Disney's 14-Day Ultimate Tickets on any day during your holiday! Just make sure you enter the year you’re visiting Florida when booking your tickets, and you’ll be able to start using them on any date within that year.

Your ticket is valid for 14 consecutive calendar days from the first time you use it. _"


----------



## dobtia

We are traveling back home in about two weeks.  Celebrating a graduation and our years at Disney.

We are staying at an Airbnb.  We bought our tickets through Disney and have park and dining reservations made and ready.

Two members of our party can't travel now due to Covid Issues.  I know that their tickets can be transferred or delayed but park reservations can't be transferred.  I have two family members that might be able to take their spots.  

Could they use the non-travelers ticket and reservation if they finger scan in as them and just "pretend to be them"?   

I am asking because I am not really about openly breaking any rules.  I would also hate for the other to not be able to scan their fingers in and not be able to get in.


----------



## Robo

dobtia said:


> We are staying at an Airbnb.  We bought our tickets through Disney and have park and dining reservations made and ready.
> Two members of our party can't travel now...
> 1. Could they use the non-travelers ticket and reservation if they finger scan in as them and just "pretend to be them"?
> 2. I am asking because I am not really about openly breaking any rules.


1. Yes. 
2. Don’t worry about it. Not a problem.
Have fun!


----------



## Drew729

Any help with these. I have searched high and low but can’t find anything. Found in a photo album circa 1990 

Fingers crossed they’re still good for typhoon lagoon!l


----------



## lanejudy

Drew729 said:


> View attachment 576730View attachment 576731Any help with these. I have searched high and low but can’t find anything. Found in a photo album circa 1990
> 
> Fingers crossed they’re still good for typhoon lagoon!l


Possibly, if it hasn't been used, though I noticed they don't have Guest or Value entered on the back.  But I strongly recommend you pull down the pictures and black-out the ticket numbers unless you want to risk losing them.  You can email ticketing to find out if they can tell you value.


----------



## Drew729

lanejudy said:


> Possibly, if it hasn't been used, though I noticed they don't have Guest or Value entered on the back.  But I strongly recommend you pull down the pictures and black-out the ticket numbers unless you want to risk losing them.  You can email ticketing to find out if they can tell you value.



Thanks! I asked my mother in law and she said they received them as part of a package through AAA I believe which had air, hotel, 5 day tickets and some additional coupons and such and these items were in that packet but never used.


----------



## lanejudy

Drew729 said:


> Thanks! I asked my mother in law and she said they received them as part of a package through AAA I believe which had air, hotel, 5 day tickets and some additional coupons and such and these items were in that packet but never used.


Sometimes package extras are only good for the dates of the package.  But I don't know the rules back in the 90s.  WDW Ticketing should be able to help.  Cool find even if they can't be used.


----------



## Drew729

lanejudy said:


> Sometimes package extras are only good for the dates of the package.  But I don't know the rules back in the 90s.  WDW Ticketing should be able to help.  Cool find even if they can't be used.





lanejudy said:


> Sometimes package extras are only good for the dates of the package.  But I don't know the rules back in the 90s.  WDW Ticketing should be able to help.  Cool find even if they can't be used.



Well apparently my mother in law did not throw away anything. She even circled the package they bought and has the receipt for package.  $1619.00


----------



## HandsofReiki

If I buy tickets but can’t go, how does it work to move them to another date?


----------



## Dixiemom

So, my son and his girlfriend broke up and we leave in 18 days. She is demanding the money back for her park tickets. I’m thinking it may well be too close to arrival but I should hear from my planner today. 

Thoughts?


----------



## lanejudy

If the tickets have not yet expired, you should be able to update them yourself through MDE.  If the expiration date has past you will need to call to do it.


----------



## Gary Stocker

Apologies if this has been asked before...If my wife decides she wants to stay home without the kids for a week (she deserves this) and my sister replaces her on our DVC reservation can I then reassign her tickets to my sister as well as long as my sister has a MDE account?
I figure I would need to rebook my sisters park reservation best case scenario and I can't reassign worst case.


----------



## lanejudy

Gary Stocker said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before...If my wife decides she wants to stay home without the kids for a week (she deserves this) and my sister replaces her on our DVC reservation can I then reassign her tickets to my sister as well as long as my sister has a MDE account?
> I figure I would need to rebook my sisters park reservation best case scenario and I can't reassign worst case.


Are there still park reservations available for your dates?  If so you can transfer the ticket and rebook the park reservations.  If not -- would your sister mind "being" your wife to use the ticket and park reservations already booked?


----------



## Gary Stocker

lanejudy said:


> Are there still park reservations available for your dates?  If so you can transfer the ticket and rebook the park reservations.  If not -- would your sister mind "being" your wife to use the ticket and park reservations already booked?


There are still park reservations since it is in August...as for the second question...laughing at the concept since I did go to West Virginia University and am reminded of those stereotypes going there..which were wrong of course as far as the people with whom I created lifelong friendships.


----------



## HandsofReiki

lanejudy said:


> If the tickets have not yet expired, you should be able to update them yourself through MDE.  If the expiration date has past you will need to call to do it.


Thanks!


----------



## lhall7

Robo said:


> 1. WHEN did you buy the tickets?
> 2. Either go ahead and just _use_ your current tickets and lose the value of the last 2-3 days (actually, not a major amount of money, all things considered.)
> -Or-
> SAVE these current tickets, unused (yes, their value can be used to purchase tickets for another  trip in the future.)
> Then,  BUY NEW tickets (with the correct number of days) for use on THIS trip.
> Your current park reservations will still work with new tickets.
> 
> 3. First-off, all current WDW tickets are sold with an ultimate end expiration date.
> 
> So,  if your current tickets will not expire within your new timeframe, you can change their dates and use them. (If the dates that you do finally go are listed at a higher cost than your currently-booked dates, you will have to pay the difference when you CHANGE the dates.)
> -Calling Disney will help you change the dates.-
> 
> OTOH, if your current tickets WILL EXPIRE regarding your future new timeframe, you _can_ use the value of those expired unused tickets towards the purchase of new tickets.
> 
> The only thing you NEED to do is KEEP YOUR TICKET NUMBERS STORED on your computer, because expired tickets will "disappear" in your MDX account.



Okay, we decided to cancel our trip completely.  So I will have three 7 day PH tickets that likely won't be used until next year.  I have looked EVERYWHERE on my account to get the ticket numbers, but I cannot locate them?  Where would I find this?  I purchased them through Undercover Tourist, but I think I just entered my confirmation number when I linked them?


----------



## Robo

lhall7 said:


> Okay, we decided to cancel our trip completely.  So I will have three 7 day PH tickets that likely won't be used until next year.  I have looked EVERYWHERE on my account to get the ticket numbers, but I cannot locate them?  Where would I find this?  I purchased them through ******************, but I think I just entered my confirmation number when I linked them?



Ticket ID numbers are under the "MagicBands and Cards" in your My Disney Experience Account.
If you have any MagicBands they will be shown.
That page should show a card with a number, that is your Ticket ID.
If you still can't find the number(s,) call Disney for help.


----------



## irazabul

My child was 7 yo we last used a 10-day non-expiration ticket.  He is 14 now and we will be visiting the park using unused days from that ticket.  Will he have a problem with the fingerprint scan getting using this ticket?  I forget if he recorded his fingerprint scan on this ticket the last time we used it, and whether his fingerprint will work this time around.

Thanks


----------



## Robo

irazabul said:


> My child was 7 yo we last used a 10-day non-expiration ticket.  He is 14 now and we will be visiting the park using unused days from that ticket.
> *Will he have a problem with the fingerprint scan getting using this ticket?*


Nope.

If you are using the actual plastic card ticket, it would be good to take that ticket along with the now 14 year old to any Guest Relations or ticket booth and have that old ticket converted to an Adult ticket at no charge. (The new ticket will have the same remaining assets as the current "old" ticket.)


----------



## Duck143

We have a child platinum AP Ages 3-9 voucher for my son who is 7 years old now.  What if we don't activate it until he's 10?  I know there was no price difference when I purchased, but just seeing if this will be any sort of an issue.


----------



## Robo

Duck143 said:


> We have a child platinum AP Ages 3-9 voucher for my son who is 7 years old now.  What if we don't activate it until he's 10?  I know there was no price difference when I purchased, but just seeing if this will be any sort of an issue.


No problem. They will issue an Adult AP at that time.


----------



## MontanaMouse

Trying to determine our best ticket approach.  We have two 4 day park hoppers that were not used from 2020.  Ideally we would like to upgrade those two tickets to APs, but I hate to wait too long to see what happens there and miss out on park reservations.  We have one trip with DH and I planned for Feb 2022 (1 week) and another with DH, DD, and her friend in May 2022 (12ish days).  

My thought is to go ahead and purchase 7 day tickets for Feb.  If APs become available, then we can go to Guest Services and apply the 7 day tickets to the purchase of those (wouldn’t lose park reservations, would we?).  We could then take the existing 4 day tickets and upgrade them to either a longer ticket or APs for DD and friend (would booking park reservations in February be too late for May?).

Appreciate any thoughts!


----------



## lehrsj

If we are staying at Disney World for 8 nights and have a 2 year old who turns 3 in the middle of the trip. Does she need a ticket when she turns 3?


----------



## DSLRuser

don't buy a ticket.....no one will ask.

I had that situation many years ago...and they told me don't buy a ticket...no one will ask


----------



## jo-jo

Unless rules have changed in the last year,  she stays 2 for the whole trip.   We had this with a grandkid.

Another question , does she stay two for any meals?     We didn't do any TS that trip, so I'm not sure of those rules. 

I would think if she is 2 for tickets, she is also 2 for meals.


----------



## erionm

jo-jo said:


> Unless rules have changed in the last year,  she stays 2 for the whole trip.   We had this with a grandkid.
> 
> Another question , does she stay two for any meals?     We didn't do any TS that trip, so I'm not sure of those rules.


Applies to dining also.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Her age at check-in is her age for the entire trip.  That applies to tickets as well as dining (and anything else age related, for that matter).


----------



## danceintherain

Nobody ages at Disney.


----------



## BethanyMouse

We have the exact same situation.  I called and spoke to a Disney cast member.  It goes by your check in date.  So my little one will be 2 for our entire stay!


----------



## Robo

MontanaMouse said:


> Trying to determine our best ticket approach.  We have two 4 day park hoppers that were not used from 2020.  Ideally we would like to upgrade those two tickets to APs, but I hate to wait too long to see what happens there and miss out on park reservations.  We have one trip with DH and I planned for Feb 2022 (1 week) and another with DH, DD, and her friend in May 2022 (12ish days).
> 1. My thought is to go ahead and purchase 7 day tickets for Feb.
> 2. If APs become available, then we can go to Guest Services and apply the 7 day tickets to the purchase of those
> 3. (wouldn’t lose park reservations, would we?).
> 4. We could then take the existing 4 day tickets and upgrade them to either a longer ticket or APs for DD and friend
> 5.  (would booking park reservations in February be too late for May?).


1. OK.
2. OK.
3. You would not do the upgrade until you had actually USED the first 4-6 days of the original tickets.
That way, you'd keep all of your reservations, and the cost of the upgrade would not be affected.
4. OK.
5. Nobody knows, as time goes by and things (ALL things) change.


----------



## MontanaMouse

Thanks Robo!  I’m thinking a better plan would be to upgrade the existing 4 day tickets to the 7 day tickets now (if they will do it by phone).  Would I then be able to upgrade the now 7 day ticket to an AP, if they are available in February?  I want to use the value of these 4 day tickets, but am also concerned about booking parks.  Thanks again!


----------



## Robo

MontanaMouse said:


> Thanks Robo!  I’m thinking a better plan would be to upgrade the existing 4 day tickets to the 7 day tickets now (if they will do it by phone).
> 1. Would I then be able to upgrade the now 7 day ticket to an AP, if they are available in February?
> 2.  I want to use the value of these 4 day tickets, but am also concerned about booking parks.  Thanks again!


1. Yes.
2. OK.


----------



## MontanaMouse

Thanks again Robo!  Greatly appreciate your patience.  Have a great night!


----------



## Mcterry

we are heading to Disney next week and I have 4 day park hoppers. My son and I will be back for 4 days in February for his birthday. Does it make financial sense to upgrade to APs for us, or just buy new tickets? If so, when should we upgrade?


----------



## Robo

Mcterry said:


> we are heading to Disney next week and I have 4 day park hoppers. My son and I will be back for 4 days in February for his birthday. Does it make financial sense to upgrade to APs for us, or just buy new tickets? If so, when should we upgrade?


Currently, there are no new APs being sold.


----------



## gracelrm

Two questions:

1)Daughter bought a promotional 4 Day/4 Park ticket from Disney for a June 2020 trip but trip was cancelled due to Covid, I believe she has until 9/2021 to use it, but won’t be able to use it by then.  What are her options to not lose that ticket?

2) Bought 5 6-day Tickets through an authorized Disney reseller for a family trip in June 2021.  Son isn’t able to take off work now since his recent promotion, so  his 6 day ticket can’t be used for this trip.  Do we just lose what we paid for that ticket?


----------



## lanejudy

gracelrm said:


> Two questions:


In both situations, the unused ticket(s) will retain it’s value to use as credit towards a future ticket.  I suggest making note of the ticket number and value (when bought) because it will disappear from your MDE; however WDW will still be able to see it when you are ready to upgrade.


----------



## aviva5675

So got my expired tickets taken care of at guest services, made park res for them in Oct. So of course today, they say they can come in early Dec only!!  So  1/ how can I change those to Dec park res- do I have to cancel the OCt one first, then itll let me make res for them online? and 2/  my and my husb AP expire in Nov- so it shows we dont have tickets==== when can I renew so we can make park res in Dec??? Thanks!!


----------



## lanejudy

aviva5675 said:


> So got my expired tickets taken care of at guest services, made park res for them in Oct. So of course today, they say they can come in early Dec only!!  So  1/ how can I change those to Dec park res- do I have to cancel the OCt one first, then itll let me make res for them online? and 2/  my and my husb AP expire in Nov- so it shows we dont have tickets==== when can I renew so we can make park res in Dec??? Thanks!!


1.  You can cancel the Oct. park reservations, those cannot be "moved" to a new date.  Before trying to make park reservations for December, you'll probably need to update your ticket start date again.

2.  Unfortunately, APs usually cannot be renewed until (I believe) 60 days prior to the expiration.  If you have onsite resort reservations, you _may _be able to get an early renewal voucher.  Otherwise, you can either wait until you are within the renewal period or you can purchase a ticket for December now which can then be applied towards his renewal when it's time.


----------



## aviva5675

How do I update the start or expiration ? They are 1 day tix...and purchasing 1 day for me and husband money will apply towards the renewal price?


----------



## lanejudy

aviva5675 said:


> How do I update the start or expiration ? They are 1 day tix...and purchasing 1 day for me and husband money will apply towards the renewal price?


Hopefully you can do it through MDE now that it's not past the expiration date.  A 1-day ticket is only valid that specific date, so you'll need to "upgrade" to the new date.

Yes, same as pre-Covid, a regular ticket can be applied towards an AP renewal.  It will reduce the price of the renewal by the cost of the 1 day ticket you have.


----------



## mickeymom629

Robo said:


> If you are using the actual plastic card ticket, it would be good to take that ticket along with the now 14 year old to any Guest Relations or ticket booth and have that old ticket converted to an Adult ticket at no charge. (The new ticket will have the same remaining assets as the current "old" ticket.)



I think my question is in this response to someone else, but just want to be sure.  

We recently went to GS at DS to exchange old non-expiry tickets to plastic ones.  The CM wrote how many days were on each and said they can now be assigned to anyone in my MDE, once I put them on my account.  

Some of the tickets were originally child tickets but she didn't indicate adult or child on the tickets.  I have not added any of them to my MDE yet (so I can't see if it shows adult or child on there) but I am wondering if they are now all 'adult' tickets based on Robo's response above.


----------



## Robo

mickeymom629 said:


> I think my question is in this response to someone else, but just want to be sure.
> 
> We recently went to GS at DS to exchange old non-expiry tickets to plastic ones.  The CM wrote how many days were on each and said they can now be assigned to anyone in my MDE, once I put them on my account.
> 
> Some of the tickets were originally child tickets but she didn't indicate adult or child on the tickets.  I have not added any of them to my MDE yet (so I can't see if it shows adult or child on there) but *I am wondering if they are now all 'adult' tickets based on Robo's response above.*


They certainly COULD be.
You can call Disney, explain (as you did above,) and ask.


----------



## lanejudy

mickeymom629 said:


> I am wondering if they are now all 'adult' tickets



I believe no-expire tickets were last sold in 2013.  Any child back then (3-9) is old enough for an adult ticket (10+) now.


----------



## Robo

lanejudy said:


> I believe no-expire tickets were last sold in 2013.  Any child back then (3-9) is old enough for an adult ticket (10+) now.


Yes.
BUT...
In order for a "former child" who is now 10 yrs or older to get a child's ticket converted to
an adult ticket at no charge, that old ticket must have been used by that (then) child at least one time at WDW.
If the child's old ticket has never been used, it cannot *generally and usually* be converted at no charge to adult an ticket.
There would *generally and usually* be the need for the guest to pay the difference between the old child's ticket and the new current adult ticket.
Whether the CM did or did not convert the old ticket from child to adult is not known.

I tend to think that MIGHT have happened, but "I can't tell from here."


----------



## dledger

This is very oddly specific so bare with me! When I was in HS and still traveling with my parents, we bought the nonexpiring tickets Disney offered. We all ended up with 3 days that have been sitting since 2006(ish) because it never worked out that we were able to use them for various reasons. On our last trip my parents got all the information from GS to make sure we would be able to use them in the future.
So next year I am renting DVC points with MY family and I would be able to buy tickets separately to make sure I could use up my non expiring tickets. But, since 2006 I’ve gotten married and changed my last name. I don’t want to “reassign” the tickets as I know that’s not allowed. But, will there be an issue for me to assign to myself in order to book parks if I don’t have the same last name? I assume I’d be able to bring my marriage license to GS in person but that wouldn’t really help me until I was physically in Florida. Has anyone else had this predicament?


----------



## mickeymom629

lanejudy said:


> I believe no-expire tickets were last sold in 2013.  Any child back then (3-9) is old enough for an adult ticket (10+) now.





Robo said:


> Yes.
> BUT...
> In order for a "former child" who is now 10 yrs or older to get a child's ticket converted to
> an adult ticket at no charge,* that old ticket must have been used by that (then) child at least one time at WDW.*
> ...
> 
> I tend to think that MIGHT have happened, but "I can't tell from here."



Thank you both. 
Yes, all my children are now adults, though the CM said that the tickets are not connected to any person right now.  
I neglected to say that the CM wrote how many days WERE LEFT on the old tickets, as all were previously used.  

So, does that mean that all tickets are now 'adult'?


----------



## Robo

mickeymom629 said:


> So, does that mean that all tickets are now 'adult'?


Likely so.


----------



## lanejudy

dledger said:


> But, since 2006 I’ve gotten married and changed my last name. I don’t want to “reassign” the tickets as I know that’s not allowed. But, will there be an issue for me to assign to myself in order to book parks if I don’t have the same last name?


I don't think the name change will be a problem.  What might be a (minor) challenge is if the tickets still reside in an old profile on your parents' MDE account, and presumably you now have your own MDE account.  If so, I would first try to re-assign the ticket from "old" you to "new" you.  If you can't do that, you or mom may have to call MDE tech to get your profiles merged.  

If the ticket is _not _currently assigned to anyone in any MDE account (i.e., just the hard ticket), you shouldn't have any problem assigning it to yourself.


----------



## hsmamato2

I have a question about who gets to use tickets once they're attached to a name in MDE,for a park reservation-(not sure if this belongs over in that thread or not)    So I have an older 5 day hopper that's never been entered in MDE,and never attached to a name yet. Thinking of using for an upcoming fall trip- BUT- if I get it into MDE and attach to hubbys name,and then we end up canceling the trip, is that ticket still attached permanently to him forever,until he gets there to use it? (say if I attach,make park res. all in his name, then have to cancel) Or can I attach it to another name in that event? -thanks - I thought I knew this stuff, but the reservation thing has me wondering how it all works now.


----------



## Robo

hsmamato2 said:


> I have a question about who gets to use tickets once they're attached to a name in MDE,for a park reservation-(not sure if this belongs over in that thread or not)    So I have an older 5 day hopper that's never been entered in MDE,and never attached to a name yet. Thinking of using for an upcoming fall trip- BUT- if I get it into MDE and attach to hubbys name,and then we end up canceling the trip,
> 1.  is that ticket still attached permanently to him forever,until he gets there to use it? (say if I attach,make park res. all in his name, then have to cancel)
> 2. Or can I attach it to another name in that event?


1. No.
2. Yes.


----------



## dledger

lanejudy said:


> If the ticket is _not _currently assigned to anyone in any MDE account (i.e., just the hard ticket), you shouldn't have any problem assigning it to yourself.


 I don’t think it’s ever been assigned in MDE - I’m pretty sure they have the old keys to the world hard tickets.  Thank you! I’m going to try this once we have our rental confirmed!


----------



## hsmamato2

Robo said:


> 1. No.
> 2. Yes.


awesome! Thank you! I was hesitating to go link it and make a reservation,just in case we couldn't end up going.....


----------



## hsmamato2

mickeymom629 said:


> I think my question is in this response to someone else, but just want to be sure.
> 
> We recently went to GS at DS to exchange old non-expiry tickets to plastic ones.  The CM wrote how many days were on each and said they can now be assigned to anyone in my MDE, once I put them on my account.
> 
> Some of the tickets were originally child tickets but she didn't indicate adult or child on the tickets.  I have not added any of them to my MDE yet (so I can't see if it shows adult or child on there) but I am wondering if they are now all 'adult' tickets based on Robo's response above.


When I did this a few years back, they all became adult tickets,in my MDE so it was easy to assign them to myself and use later. don't know if things have changed since then tho.


----------



## SheSingsAlong

Do you have to have the physical expired ticket in order to put the value towards the purchase of a new ticket? 
I have the ticket linked still in MDE (You can see the number and such), but the physical ticket was given to my MIL who did not end up coming and then could not find the ticket to give it back to me.


----------



## Robo

SheSingsAlong said:


> 1. Do you have to have the physical expired ticket in order to put the value towards the purchase of a new ticket?
> 2. I have the ticket linked still in MDE (You can see the number and such), but the physical ticket was given to my MIL who did not end up coming and then could not find the ticket to give it back to me.


1. No.
2. And NOW, while you're thinking about it...
Write down (or store elsewhere in your computer) the actual ticket number of the ticket in question,
 as it may very well "disappear" from your MDX listing.
(YOU won't be able to see it, but Disney can.)


----------



## Bowen9475

We bought 2 day tickets through Undercover Tourist. Have already added trem to MDE and made our park reservations. Now we are thinking of going to a third park. What would be the best way to add a day to the tickets? Or, would we be able to add park hopping to just one or two of the tickets? What would that cost?


----------



## Robo

Bowen9475 said:


> We bought 2 day tickets through ******************. Have already added trem to MDE and made our park reservations. Now we are thinking of going to a third park.
> 1. What would be the best way to add a day to the tickets?
> 2. Or, would we be able to add park hopping to just one or two of the tickets?
> 3. What would that cost?


1. You can try to upgrade within your MDE account.
If that doesn't work, call Disney and ask nicely.
2. That is not possible, as Hopping is "All days, or nothing."
(You certainly CAN upgrade to a Hopper, but it will be for all days of your ticket.)
3. The cost to upgrade a ticket is the difference between the on-line *Disney* price of the
ticket that you HAVE and the on-line *Disney* price of the
ticket that you WANT.
(What you paid the discounter for the ticket does not figure into the upgrade cost.)

BTW, it is *generally* not advantageous to purchase one-day and two-day tickets from an
authorized ticket discounter as *generally* those tickets cost MORE from the discounter
than buying directly from Disney.


----------



## jmedrew

I’m sorry if this has been answered...I have been searching!

We would like to renew our FL annual passes. When I go to do it, it only has mine Showing for renewel. My 19 yr old daughter has hers on her app but surely there has to be a way to do my whole family. I’m pretty sure my 16 yr shouldn’t have to do hers separately. Any advice on how to renew my whole family?


----------



## mom2mickeyfan

I think our family has an unique situation but if it has been discussed somewhere else in the thread, I apologize.

In January of 2020, we purchased 10 day tickets with plans to upgrade them to APs during our June trip.  The plan was to take a late June 2020 trip and early 2021 June trip on the AP.   So of course, with everything that happened, we were unable to get an AP in 2020 and the tickets remained unused.  Now it is summer of 2021, still had plans to upgrade to AP in June and it still isn’t an option.  So with our trip drawing close, we considered purchasing a new ticket and holding on to the 10 day ticket, let it expire and apply it for an AP in 2022.  We just discovered that that is not an option since park reservations are full the week we have plans to travel so no new tickets can be purchased.  We can only use 5 days this year, can only use the 10 day tickets to enter the parks and we can not change our travel date.  
Anybody have a guess if or what Disney could do for us?   5 park days is a lot of money to just watch go down the drain.


----------



## mousestruck

We have a trip planned 12/29/21 - 1/7/22.  We plan to purchase 8-day MYW park hoppers beginning 12/29 or 12/30.  If APs return, based on current rules, would we be able to upgrade them to Gold APs (we are DVC members) at the end of our trip, even though the tickets were used during the Gold pass blackout period?  If so, is the expiration date one year from the first date we used the MYW ticket, even though it was in the blackout period?


----------



## Robo

jmedrew said:


> I’m sorry if this has been answered...I have been searching!
> 
> We would like to renew our FL annual passes. When I go to do it, it only has mine Showing for renewel. My 19 yr old daughter has hers on her app but surely there has to be a way to do my whole family. I’m pretty sure my 16 yr shouldn’t have to do hers separately. Any advice on how to renew my whole family?


CALL Disney.


----------



## Robo

mom2mickeyfan said:


> I think our family has an unique situation but if it has been discussed somewhere else in the thread, I apologize.
> 
> In January of 2020, we purchased 10 day tickets with plans to upgrade them to APs during our June trip.  The plan was to take a late June 2020 trip and early 2021 June trip on the AP.   So of course, with everything that happened, we were unable to get an AP in 2020 and the tickets remained unused.  Now it is summer of 2021, still had plans to upgrade to AP in June and it still isn’t an option.  So with our trip drawing close, we considered purchasing a new ticket and holding on to the 10 day ticket, let it expire and apply it for an AP in 2022.  We just discovered that that is not an option since park reservations are full the week we have plans to travel so no new tickets can be purchased.  We can only use 5 days this year, can only use the 10 day tickets to enter the parks and we can not change our travel date.
> Anybody have a guess if or what Disney could do for us?   5 park days is a lot of money to just watch go down the drain.


Same advice as above. 
CALL Disney and carefully explain.
They can likely help you.


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> We have a trip planned 12/29/21 - 1/7/22.  We plan to purchase 8-day MYW park hoppers beginning 12/29 or 12/30.
> 1.  If APs return, based on current rules, would we be able to upgrade them to Gold APs (we are DVC members) at the end of our trip, even though the tickets were used during the Gold pass blackout period?
> 2. If so, is the expiration date one year from the first date we used the MYW ticket, even though it was in the blackout period?


1. Yes.
2. Yes.


----------



## gottalovepluto

I have a trip in Nov and my AP expires in the middle. I'm worried about park reservations and considering renewing my AP (but I'm not 100% on that yet). I think what I need to do is buy a ticket now for the post-AP days to secure my park reservations, then if I decided to renew the AP, prior to it expiring I could apply the unused ticket to the renewal? Can this be done by calling Disney anytime in the 60 days prior to expiration or does it need to be done in person? (Since my AP expires mid-trip I would have the ability to do it in-person if I have to.)

Also, has Disney denied anybody the ability to use an used ticket towards a renewal or are they pretty good about allowing that?


----------



## Robo

gottalovepluto said:


> I have a trip in Nov and my AP expires in the middle. I'm worried about park reservations and considering renewing my AP (but I'm not 100% on that yet). I think what I need to do is buy a ticket now for the post-AP days to secure my park reservations, then
> 1. if I decided to renew the AP, prior to it expiring I could apply the unused ticket to the renewal?
> 2. Can this be done by calling Disney anytime in the 60 days prior to expiration or does it need to be done in person?
> 3. (Since my AP expires mid-trip I would have the ability to do it in-person if I have to.)
> 4. Also, has Disney denied anybody the ability to use an used ticket towards a renewal or are they pretty good about allowing that?


1. Yes.
2. You could...
3. Yup. Good plan.
4. Still works.


----------



## mousestruck

Is it possible to upgrade the promotional 4-day Florida resident ticket?  My son is now a Florida resident, but will need more than 4 days.  I'm wondering if we can add days to his ticket and, if so, if we need to wait until we get there - and therefore could not reserve his park days.  Also, could we upgrade the ticket to a gold annual pass at the end of our trip (in the parks)?  

Or do I need to buy him an undiscounted 6 or 7 day ticket if I want to reserve 6 or 7 park days for him?


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> Is it possible to upgrade the promotional 4-day Florida resident ticket?  My son is now a Florida resident, but will need more than 4 days.
> 1. I'm wondering if we can add days to his ticket and,
> 2. if so, if we need to wait until we get there - and therefore could not reserve his park days.
> 3. Also, could we upgrade the ticket to a gold annual pass at the end of our trip (in the parks)?
> 4. Or do I need to buy him an undiscounted 6 or 7 day ticket if I want to reserve 6 or 7 park days for him?


1. Unlikely that ticket, itself, can be upgraded.
But, its purchase value can be traded-in to buy a NEW ticket of longer length.
2. Try CALLING and explaining what you'd like to do.
3. Yes. Regular tickets can be upgraded to APs (whichever APs are being sold.)
4. Buying a new ticket is a more direct way to do it, without needing outside assistance.


----------



## emmabelle

we have AP's that expired March 2021.  I renewed them, but my MDE says they certificates with 12/31/30 expirations.  Do they really expire in March 2022?  I'm kind of confused..

We are going to Disney in June, so I was just curious as to what my expiration date will be.

Is Disney letting passholders upgrade to Platinum Plus?  If not, do the BB tickets for AP holders have summer blackout dates?

Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

emmabelle said:


> we have AP's that expired March 2021.  I renewed them, but my MDE says they certificates with 12/31/30 expirations.  Do they really expire in March 2022?  I'm kind of confused..
> 
> We are going to Disney in June, so I was just curious as to what my expiration date will be.
> 
> Is Disney letting passholders upgrade to Platinum Plus?  If not, do the BB tickets for AP holders have summer blackout dates?
> 
> Thanks!


How did you renew? In person, online, over the phone? If not in person, maybe they’re renewal certificates waiting for you to activate them at GR at first visit for APs that will expire in March 2022. Otherwise they sound like vouchers for new APs that you can activate anytime and start your year then. What level AP did you renew and what did you pay?


----------



## emmabelle

CarolynFH said:


> How did you renew? In person, online, over the phone? If not in person, maybe they’re renewal certificates waiting for you to activate them at GR at first visit for APs that will expire in March 2022. Otherwise they sound like vouchers for new APs that you can activate anytime and start your year then. What level AP did you renew and what did you pay?




they were Platinum and I called to renew because I had 5 day park hoppers that I put towards the purchase.  They had to have a renewal discount because I paid $981 for two platinums upgraded from 5 day park hoppers.  I'm hoping that they will have a June expiry but won't be surprised if it's March.


----------



## CarolynFH

emmabelle said:


> they were Platinum and I called to renew because I had 5 day park hoppers that I put towards the purchase.  They had to have a renewal discount because I paid $981 for two platinums upgraded from 5 day park hoppers.  I'm hoping that they will have a June expiry but won't be surprised if it's March.


Here’s pixie dust for June expiry!


----------



## emmabelle

CarolynFH said:


> Here’s pixie dust for June expiry!


 

Probably unlikely but hey I'll take it!


----------



## chocolateavocado

Hi, I hope I'm posting in the right place.

We are thinking of booking a trip over Thanksgiving. The hotel we ant to stay at only has availability for part of the stay, so we were going to book 2 nights at Beach Club or another resort, then 3 nights at the Polynesian.  I don't know how I would add the tickets to the reservation if I book. When I go to book the 2 nights at BC, I wanted to add 6 day park hoppers (to have for whole trip) but it will only allow me purchase 3 day ph's.  Is there a way to add all 6 days to the 1st reservation, then room only for the second? Thanks for any help anyone can provide.


----------



## Robo

chocolateavocado said:


> We are thinking of booking a trip over Thanksgiving. The hotel we ant to stay at only has availability for part of the stay, so we were going to book 2 nights at Beach Club or another resort, then 3 nights at the Polynesian.
> I don't know how I would add the tickets to the reservation if I book.
> When I go to book the 2 nights at BC,
> 1. I wanted to add 6 day park hoppers (to have for whole trip)
> 2. but it will only allow me purchase 3 day ph's.
> 3. Is there a way to add all 6 days to the 1st reservation, then room only for the second? Thanks for any help anyone can provide.


1. That's how you should be able to do it.
2. I don't know why that is. There should not be a limitation on the number of days you can buy for the tickets.
3. CALL and book your trip.
(There *are* other workarounds, but try calling and setting things up the way you describe.)


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

I have a multi day TPT question. I am traveling with my mother for my first DVC stay in August. The room is not reserved yet since I do not yet have my points. My mom wants to buy a 3 day TPT now, to ensure she gets park reservations. IF  for some reason she needs to cancel her trip, can the ticket be assigned to a different date and/or saved for a future trip? TIA!
(I am a happy AP in this circumstance)


----------



## Robo

RunMagicalMiles said:


> can the ticket be assigned to a different date and/or saved for a future trip?


Yes. (Within a reasonable timeframe.)
Otherwise, if it expires unused, its original value can be applied to buying a new ticket in the future.


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

Great, thank you! That’s what I thought, but wanted to be sure!

Per your first question, prior to editing, theme park ticket was shortened to TPT


----------



## duckyfordonald

I currently have a 10 day park hopper that states is good for July 23 - Aug 5th.  If I don't use the ticket until July 24, does that mean it will be good through August 6th?  Is it 14 days from 1st use or only for the dates originally indicated?  Thanks!


----------



## Meglen

If it says valid through a date it ends on that date regardless if you use it.


----------



## DL1WDW2

Is there a price increase for August 6? Check online and you can figure out your answer (Hint= More money + Disney = obvious answer and reason for date restricted purchase) ...Disney will allow a change if tickets have not been used yet. You can add park hopper , etc...


----------



## duckyfordonald

They are actually for 2022, so I don't think it has anything to do with price changes.  Can I request that the dates be moved or is it tied to the date of your resort reservation? (Edit to add these tickets were purchased as part of a package)


----------



## lanejudy

duckyfordonald said:


> They are actually for 2022, so I don't think it has anything to do with price changes.  Can I request that the dates be moved or is it tied to the date of your resort reservation? (Edit to add these tickets were purchased as part of a package)


What are your package check-in and check-out days?  Package tickets will begin on your check-in date and are good for the length of your stay.  So I would think you could use the first day on 7/24 and use the last entitlement on 8/6 assuming you check-out on or after 8/6.  If you are checking-out prior to 8/6 (such as doing a split-stay), the tickets are only valid for the max 14 days from start-date.  I don't think you can change the start-date of a package ticket.  If you are doing a split stay, you may want to look into a room-only reservation and tickets purchased separately starting on the date you want (so they last to the date you want).


----------



## Koda

We are going to WDW 8/7-13.  Me, DH, and 2 of my adult DDs are confirmed for the whole trip, and we have park tickets and reservations.  My 1 other DD is still not sure if she can make it.  If I buy her a 2 day ticket, (just in case) so that I can schedule her for our 2 HS days (i'm worried these will book up), and she winds up being able to come along for the whole trip, is it easy to upgrade her ticket?  If  she can't make it at all, I can save her ticket for a future trip, correct?
Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Koda said:


> We are going to WDW 8/7-13.  Me, DH, and 2 of my adult DDs are confirmed for the whole trip, and we have park tickets and reservations.  My 1 other DD is still not sure if she can make it.  If I buy her a 2 day ticket, (just in case) so that I can schedule her for our 2 HS days (i'm worried these will book up), and she winds up being able to come along for the whole trip,
> 1. is it easy to upgrade her ticket?
> 2.  If  she can't make it at all, I can save her ticket for a future trip, correct?
> Thanks!


1. Yes.
2. Correct. (Or if it fully expires, unused, use its value to help buy a new ticket in the future.)


----------



## CindyT

Must this be done in person; or, can it be done in the app or calling Disney? My sister wants to make park reservations for an upcoming trip but must have valid tickets to do so.


----------



## cdurham1

We have a trip at the end of July (3 of us in party).  We have 6 day Park Hopper Passes, extended from the shutdown last year.  We already have park reservations for each day.

Since there are no fastpasses and we aren't staying on site, I guess this will be the first time since the introduction of magic bands, we won't be wearing them.  Is there a point in wearing them?

I can't seem to figure out - how do we get into the parks without a magic band or a card?  Use the my Disney experience app?  All the tickets are loaded on the app on my phone.


----------



## scrappinginontario

This question's title was, 'Applying cost of unused expired tickets to new tickets'



CindyT said:


> Must this be done in person; or, can it be done in the app or calling Disney? My sister wants to make park reservations for an upcoming trip but must have valid tickets to do so.


----------



## Robo

scrappinginontario said:


> This question's title was, 'Applying cost of unused expired tickets to new tickets'





CindyT said:


> 1. Must this be done in person; or,
> 2. can it be done in the app or calling Disney?


2. Try it that way first. (For sure, call.)
1. Many have done this in-person. (But, see answer #2 above.)


----------



## CarolynFH

cdurham1 said:


> We have a trip at the end of July (3 of us in party).  We have 6 day Park Hopper Passes, extended from the shutdown last year.  We already have park reservations for each day.
> 
> Since there are no fastpasses and we aren't staying on site, I guess this will be the first time since the introduction of magic bands, we won't be wearing them.  Is there a point in wearing them?
> 
> I can't seem to figure out - how do we get into the parks without a magic band or a card?  Use the my Disney experience app?  All the tickets are loaded on the app on my phone.


Bring old MBs for tapping into the parks. Any MBs that show as Active for you in MDE will work for that, no matter how old they are. If they show as Inactive, just click to reactivate them. The alternative is to show the tickets at the gate, and the CM will issue you a card to tap for park entrance. Or you can set up MagicMobile on your phone (instructions in MDE) and tap your phone. FYI the old MBs will work for tapping for photos too, and if they’re no more than 3 years old they should work for the long range ones like HM. Older than 3 years might work for that too but no way to know.


----------



## CindyT

Robo said:


> 2. Try it that way first. (For sure, call.)
> 1. Many have done this in-person. (But, see answer #2 above.)


Thanks so much. This is exactly what I needed to know


----------



## Lsdolphin

My AP expires on 6/24. In the past I have received emails from Disney inviting me to renew my pass with discount a month or more before my expiration date but this year I have not received any notice from them regarding my upcoming expiration date...obviously they are not encouraging AP holders to renew...I currently also have a 4 day one park only ticket that I purchased prior to COVID for my mother who is no longer able to travel.  Do I just call to renew and will I be able to obtain discount as well as apply the 4 day ticket I have sitting on my MDE? 
Or should I just hang onto the 4 day ticket to use in future since it probably has a greater value than if I were to purchase the same ticket in future? Hope this question makes sense...


----------



## Robo

Lsdolphin said:


> My AP expires on 6/24. In the past I have received emails from Disney inviting me to renew my pass with discount a month or more before my expiration date but this year I have not received any notice from them regarding my upcoming expiration date...obviously they are not encouraging AP holders to renew...I currently also have a 4 day one park only ticket that I purchased prior to COVID for my mother who is no longer able to travel.
> 1. Do I just call to renew and will I be able to obtain discount as well as apply the 4 day ticket I have sitting on my MDE?
> 2. Or should I just hang onto the 4 day ticket to use in future since it probably has a greater value than if I were to purchase the same ticket in future? Hope this question makes sense...


1. That’ll work, if you like.
2. Your current ticket will likely expire before too long. If so, it would not be usable, as-is.
But, you can use its original value toward the purchase of a future ticket.
(So, no “increased value” if saved.)


----------



## Lsdolphin

Robo said:


> 1. That’ll work, if you like.
> 2. Your current ticket will likely expire before too long. If so, it would not be usable, as-is.
> But, you can use its original value toward the purchase of a future ticket.
> (So, no “increased value” if saved.)




Thank you!!!


----------



## maryj11

I have a question. A long time ago I bought 4 park magic tickets then decided to buy a one day ticket to make it 5 park days. We have a room only reservation with those tickets.The one day ticket is dated.
I had no idea an after hours event would come out on the same date as the ticket.
 Anyway I wanted to know would I be able to cancel that ticket and take the cost of that ticket towards buying an after hours event ticket?
I really do not need both. We will be going to MK another day.


----------



## Robo

maryj11 said:


> I wanted to know would I be able to cancel that ticket and take the cost of that ticket towards buying an after hours event ticket?


If the event costs MORE than the 1-day ticket, that would be considered an upgrade... and doable.

If the event costs LESS than the 1-day ticket, that would NOT be considered an upgrade... and MIGHT be doable if you ask nicely.

However, "officially" if there is a difference price that would mean a refund to you, that is not normally repaid.
It has been that, on occasion, a refund has been given the guest in the form of a Disney gift card.
You won't know until you ask.


----------



## maryj11

Robo said:


> If the event costs MORE than the 1-day ticket, that would be considered an upgrade... and doable.
> 
> If the event costs LESS than the 1-day ticket, that would NOT be considered an upgrade... and MIGHT be doable if you ask nicely.
> 
> However, "officially" if there is a difference price that would mean a refund to you, that is not normally repaid.
> It has been that, on occasion, a refund has been given the guest in the form of a Disney gift card.
> You won't know until you ask.


Okay thank you!


----------



## 2hapykdz

Bringing my son down in 2 weeks for the DCP and I finally get to hit Flower and Garden (F&W regular)....I grabbed 3 one day tickets to Epcot....and right after I paid,   our friend(3rd person) said they couldn't come.  Now from what I see on WDW site...is no refunds...but can transfer the ticket to another.   Assuming my son will be too busy setting up that he won't be able to come...but what are my options?   Best case is he gets his schedule and he doesn't have anything and can come....but looks like I'm eating a ticket?    With the new system...if ya buy a one day and reserve for a certain day and can't go....are ya out....or can ya use it at a later date?TIA


----------



## Robo

2hapykdz said:


> With the new system...
> if ya buy a one day and reserve for a certain day and can't go....
> 1. are ya out....
> 2. or can ya use it at a later date?


1. No. Reserving but not using that ticket or reservation carries no penalty. 
2. Yes.
And, if you end up never using that ticket before it fully expires, you can
use its original purchase price toward buying a new ticket in the future.


----------



## trishadono

Robo said:


> 1. No. Reserving but not using that ticket or reservation carries no penalty.
> 2. Yes.
> And, if you end up never using that ticket before it fully expires, you can
> use its original purchase price toward buying a new ticket in the future.


So I reassigned 2 single day tickets to myself from our traveling party because they couldn’t go. My dd was going to be getting engaged and I was helping her guy plan the surprise. I totally forgot that the tickets had dates attached and last night I realized the tickets are now missing from my account and the purchaser did not get an email.

Can wdw see the unused tickets even if I can’t ? Is there any hope or am I out of $$$.

I am usually such a great planner but I was so distracted I totally forgot about those tickets, I have been an AP holder for years and don’t use that kind of ticket.


----------



## lanejudy

trishadono said:


> Can wdw see the unused tickets even if I can’t ? Is there any hope or am I out of $$$.


Yes.  You'll need to call and they'll help you upgrade the expired tickets to your new dates.


----------



## Robo

trishadono said:


> So I reassigned 2 single day tickets to myself from our traveling party because they couldn’t go. My dd was going to be getting engaged and I was helping her guy plan the surprise. I totally forgot that the tickets had dates attached and
> 1.  last night I realized the tickets are now missing from my account and the purchaser did not get an email.
> 2. Can wdw see the unused tickets even if I can’t ?
> 3. Is there any hope or am I out of $$$.


1. Completely normal.
2. Yes.
3. Nope. You can still get the value of those tickets for new dates or when buying new ones in the future.


----------



## where_else

I'm sure this info is somewhere in this helpful thread, but we have 2 adult 5-day park hoppers with exp date of 9/29/21. We had to move our trip to Nov 2-7, 2021 and I know I need to change the dates to make park reservations. Each time I've tried to call, the call fails. What is the correct phone #? I've tried several listed on the MDE site. TIA!


----------



## trishadono

Robo said:


> 1. Completely normal.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Nope. You can still get the value of those tickets for new dates or when buying new ones in the future.


Thanks!!


----------



## Princess Disney Mom

I accidentally bought an extra ticket.  So the new 3 day ticket says "Ticket can be changed".  The other unused 2 day ticket says "Ticket cannot be changed."  Does anyone know what that means.   I won't be able to use up both tickets by the expiration dates which is this summer.


----------



## Princess Disney Mom

where_else said:


> I'm sure this info is somewhere in this helpful thread, but we have 2 adult 5-day park hoppers with exp date of 9/29/21. We had to move our trip to Nov 2-7, 2021 and I know I need to change the dates to make park reservations. Each time I've tried to call, the call fails. What is the correct phone #? I've tried several listed on the MDE site. TIA!


I have been unable to get through today also.   I think they released the "Boo Night" tickets and there is a glitch.


----------



## Itssydneylouise

Apologies if this has been asked before, I tried to scrub the forums as much as possible but no one had the same situation.

Recently my parents found our tickets from back in 2004 when we went. We contacted Disney and they said we had 2 days each left on the park hopper and 4 days on the fun options. There’s 2 adult tickets and 1 child one. My parents are now older and unable to get around - much less go to Disney, and I am way older than the child ticket lol.
I called and asked them to transfer the tickets to my account and they were asking what park we last used them at and whose tickets each one was. I genuinely didn’t know (again, used in 2004) and she said that I could go to the guest relations office when we get there and they can be transferred to anyone. I asked multiple times and she assured me.

Obviously, they had no finger print or photo identification then and there are no names on the tickets. I am just worried about getting all the way down there and not being able to get them transferred. Has anyone actually done this before successfully? And on a side note, since the tickets haven’t actually ever been used as part of the my Disney experience, would it be possible to call and get them connected to my parents and then transfer them to me or someone else? I’m assuming they’re going to pop up as a 2 day park hopper Bc that’s what left on them… not a 6?
TYIA!!


----------



## Robo

Princess Disney Mom said:


> I accidentally bought an extra ticket.  So the new 3 day ticket says "Ticket can be changed".  The other unused 2 day ticket says "Ticket cannot be changed."  Does anyone know what that means.   I won't be able to use up both tickets by the expiration dates which is this summer.


Don't worry about the "can be changed" vs "cannot be changed" designation.

If you did not intend to buy that "extra ticket," you can call Disney and carefully explain that you made a purchasing error and "ask nicely" if you can get a refund.
If that doesn't work, you can hold onto that ticket and (even if it fully expires, unused) in the future you will be able to use its original value toward the purchase of another ticket for another trip.
(Write down that ticket's number to keep safe.)


----------



## DebbieB

Itssydneylouise said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before, I tried to scrub the forums as much as possible but no one had the same situation.
> 
> Recently my parents found our tickets from back in 2004 when we went. We contacted Disney and they said we had 2 days each left on the park hopper and 4 days on the fun options. There’s 2 adult tickets and 1 child one. My parents are now older and unable to get around - much less go to Disney, and I am way older than the child ticket lol.
> I called and asked them to transfer the tickets to my account and they were asking what park we last used them at and whose tickets each one was. I genuinely didn’t know (again, used in 2004) and she said that I could go to the guest relations office when we get there and they can be transferred to anyone. I asked multiple times and she assured me.
> 
> Obviously, they had no finger print or photo identification then and there are no names on the tickets. I am just worried about getting all the way down there and not being able to get them transferred. Has anyone actually done this before successfully? And on a side note, since the tickets haven’t actually ever been used as part of the my Disney experience, would it be possible to call and get them connected to my parents and then transfer them to me or someone else? I’m assuming they’re going to pop up as a 2 day park hopper Bc that’s what left on them… not a 6?
> TYIA!!



I would just try to use them.  I would leave your parents out of it.  If the child ticket was yours, you can request it to be upgraded to adult.


----------



## Princess Disney Mom

A friend bought tickets from a travel agent last year and did not use them due to covid.  They have an expiration date on them coming up.  Can travel agent tickets be used after the expiration date by paying the difference in the price?    Tried to call Disney but cannot get through.....


----------



## scrappinginontario

Princess Disney Mom said:


> A friend bought tickets from a travel agent last year and did not use them due to covid.  They have an expiration date on them coming up.  Can travel agent tickets be used after the expiration date by paying the difference in the price?    Tried to call Disney but cannot get through.....


Yes


----------



## schalliol

We're planning to head there for Spring Break next year and have existing reservations at a couple of Disney resorts for now. Is there any reason to wait to buy tickets, or should I buy them now in case prices might increase? In the past I bought them from AAA, but perhaps there's a better place.

I would love it if they had a package with dining available, and if I wait, is there a chance I could get some kind of package?


----------



## Lsdolphin

How much would a Magic 4 day base park ticket have been in April, 2020?


----------



## Kimrlav

I need some collective knowledge and wisdom from the boards. I purchased an annual pass in June 2019 and decided on the refund as opposed to the extension during the closure period. Currently, I have two tickets in MDE assigned to me, that I would like to upgrade to annual passes.  Is it possible to upgrade tickets to an annual pass, if you opted for the refund for the closure period - my annual pass expired during the closure.  I emailed Disney, but the cast members stated not selling new AP tickets, but I thought this qualifies me to purchase a new AP.  Any information would be helpful, as I just decided on a trip for this July.
Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

Lsdolphin said:


> How much would a Magic 4 day base park ticket have been in April, 2020?


That varies depending on the designated “start date.”  Tickets for holiday or peak attendance times cost more than tickets for a slower period, but it all varies by date.


----------



## Microcell

Ok so I can be thick at times.. so wanted to verify. Got park tix for the whole family at a broker that do expire and my son is unable to go. So I should transfer the ticket to myself or my husband and one of us will just have two tickets in their name for the same expiration date? Assuming just one will be used and then the other will hang out there in DME? Then the next time we plan to go just upgrade when we get there?


----------



## Robo

schalliol said:


> We're planning to head there for Spring Break next year...
> I would love it if they had a package with dining available, and
> *if I wait, is there a chance I could get some kind of package?*


A chance?
Yes.


----------



## Robo

Microcell said:


> Ok so I can be thick at times.. so wanted to verify. Got park tix for the whole family at a broker that do expire and my son is unable to go.
> 1. So I should transfer the ticket to myself or my husband and one of us will just have two tickets in their name for the same expiration date?
> 2. Assuming just one will be used and then the other will hang out there in DME?
> 3. Then the next time we plan to go just upgrade when we get there?


1. You can do that.
2. If you don't use a purchased ticket, it will remain in your *MDE* (not DME) account.
Before you go to a park gate on your upcoming trip, stop at any Guest Relations and ask that
the *Ticket priority* be set so that the park gates will only USE the ticket that you WANT to use.
3. Well, if you go to WDW after a ticket has expired, unused, you will be able to use its original
purchase value toward buying a new ticket for use on that trip.

Write down and keep that unused ticket's number and store it in a safe place, as it will
become "invisible" (to YOU) in your MDE after it expires.


----------



## schalliol

Robo said:


> A chance?
> Yes.


What would you do, buy some somewhere now or wait?


----------



## Robo

schalliol said:


> What would you do, buy some somewhere now or wait?


Wait for awhile.
Then buy.


----------



## schalliol

Robo said:


> Wait for awhile.
> Then buy.


Thanks. What’s the best I could hope for since I have reservations? Might there be a package or some ticket promo?


----------



## Lsdolphin

lanejudy said:


> That varies depending on the designated “start date.”  Tickets for holiday or peak attendance times cost more than tickets for a slower period, but it all varies by date.



I understands that pricing varies according to start date I bought the Magic 4 park ticket for my mother just prior to COVID shut down...my computer crashed and I lost my receipt showing price I paid although my ticket showed up on MDE. Disney subsequently changed the expiration date on the ticket to Sept. 2021 and the ticket could be used on any four days.  So I wanted to use ticket toward payment of my AP renewal since my mother is no longer able to go into parks.  I’m pretty sure I was not given the price that I actually paid for ticket but have no receipt to prove...I was hoping someone else might have bought the same ticket at around same time and would remember price they paid. The starting date I originally would have paid for was April 26, 2020.


----------



## Microcell

Robo said:


> 1. You can do that.
> 2. If you don't use a purchased ticket, it will remain in your *MDE* (not DME) account.
> Before you go to a park gate on your upcoming trip, stop at any Guest Relations and ask that
> the *Ticket priority* be set so that the park gates will only USE the ticket that you WANT to use.
> 3. Well, if you go to WDW after a ticket has expired, unused, you will be able to use its original
> purchase value toward buying a new ticket for use on that trip.
> 
> Write down and keep that unused ticket's number and store it in a safe place, as it will
> become "invisible" (to YOU) in your MDE after it expires.


Thank you!


----------



## dcessford

I have a 4 day park hopper ticket from 1994. I only used 2 days. From everything I have read,the only thing I can do is go to guess services and exchange it for a new ticket,correct? If so that means I can't connect my new ticket to MDE till then.Then I can make my park reservations. What happens if there are no park reservations available for when I'm there in November?


----------



## schalliol

…from 1994?!


----------



## dcessford

schalliol said:


> …from 1994?!



Yep.


----------



## Robo

dcessford said:


> I have a 4 day park hopper ticket from 1994. I only used 2 days. From everything I have read,
> 1. the only thing I can do is go to guess services and exchange it for a new ticket,correct?
> 2. If so that means I can't connect my new ticket to MDE till then.Then I can make my park reservations.
> 3. What happens if there are no park reservations available for when I'm there in November?


1. _Guest Relations._ That is often the case.
2. Yes.
3. While it might be _possible_ that there would be NO reservations available... it would be _unlikely_.

(BTW, I would certainly CALL Disney ASAP, explain the situation carefully, and "ask nicely" to see if your
old ticket can be connected to MDE prior to your trip so that you can make advance reservations.)


----------



## dcessford

Robo said:


> 1. _Guest Relations._ That is often the case.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. While it might be _possible_ that there would be NO reservations available... it would be _unlikely_.
> 
> (BTW, I would certainly CALL Disney ASAP, explain the situation carefully, and "ask nicely" to see if your
> old ticket can be connected to MDE prior to your trip so that you can make advance reservations.)



Thanks


----------



## Lsdolphin

I renewed my AP and it’s showing on my MDE.  Do I still need to go to guest services and have it activated or does it automatically activate when I scan Magic band to enter park? I think I did go to guest services last time I renewed but can’t remember if it was actually necessary to do so.


----------



## Anna45

It’s time to renew my theme park select annual pass and I was thinking of renewing to a Weekday Select Annual Pass. When I clicked on the Disney site to compare the various Florida resident AP options, I noticed that Weekday Select no longer includes dining and merchandise discounts. All other passes include these discounts. Why would weekday select no longer include these discounts?


----------



## disney_runner

I've searched but can't find exactly what I'm looking for.
History - 2020 trip cancelled twice.  So the 9 day tickets were extended to 9/26/21, just like everyone elses were, which is awesome.  New trip planned for 10 days from now, June 22.  Unforseen circumstances have arised, we may not be able to go.  Trying to reschedule for August, and that may not work either.  Will find out this week.  (but I've got to plan now for Plan B and C! lol)

Question - I understand the value of the tickets remains, even if we don't go on any trips before 9/26.  
My question is this: Do I HAVE to buy new 9 day tickets in the future?  Or does it just become like "store credit" and I can potentially break it up into two future trips?  Can I use that store credit to buy new tickets, say, at Christmas time, and then have remaining store credit for another ticket purchase, say, next summer?  Ideally, I'd rather not do 9 day tickets.  It would have worked wonderfully in 2020, but it's too hard now with college, summer classes, internships, high school sports, etc....   So it's now become easier, if it's possible, to break it up into two trips.  I understand the price goes up and I pay the difference, that's fine.  It's just too hard to get 9/10 days in a row now.

I've called and been disconnected.  Called back and waited for 1 hr 15min, I have other things to do....   

Thought I'd ask here and see if anyone else had this question figured out yet?  Obviously, it's not past 9/26 yet, so we don't have first hand experience yet but was hoping someone had the same question and actually received an answer.  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

disney_runner said:


> 1. I understand the value of the tickets remains, even if we don't go on any trips before 9/26.
> 2. My question is this: Do I HAVE to buy new 9 day tickets in the future?
> 3. Or does it just become like "store credit" and I can potentially break it up into two future trips?  Can I use that store credit to buy new tickets, say, at Christmas time, and then have remaining store credit for another ticket purchase, say, next summer?
> 4. Ideally, I'd rather not do 9 day tickets.  It would have worked wonderfully in 2020, but it's too hard now with college, summer classes, internships, high school sports, etc....   So it's now become easier, if it's possible, to break it up into two trips.  I understand the price goes up and I pay the difference, that's fine.  It's just too hard to get 9/10 days in a row now.


1. Yes.
2. No.
3. Tickets are GENERALLY dealt with on a "one-for-one" basis.
4. As always, you can carefully explain, then ask (nicely) for what you'd like.


----------



## disney_runner

That’s kind of what I was afraid of, having to stick with 9 day tickets.  
Well I’ll know more this week and then carve out time to wait for a 2 hour phone call.


----------



## Robo

disney_runner said:


> That’s kind of what I was afraid of, having to stick with 9 day tickets.
> Well I’ll know more this week and then carve out time to wait for a 2 hour phone call.


You *do not* have to stick with 9 day tickets.
You can buy greater or fewer days.

But, the GENERAL situation is that if the COST of the tickets that you want in the future is less than the value of the older tickets, you may not get a refund.
(But, you won't know until you ask.)
And, consider that with any tickets that are over 4 days in length, the remaining
"days" cost-per-day is actually very slight, per day.


----------



## Robo

Consider that if you have a 9-day ticket now, and would like to "split" that ticket into a 5-day AND a 4-day (which is generally not allowed,) the value that you'd get for the "last 4 days" of your current ticket (even if you COULD "split" your current ticket) would be a very small percentage of the cost of a new 4-day ticket for use in the future.


----------



## disney_runner

Thank you for the info!


----------



## mster425

Hello! Ideally I’d like to move my ticket start date back a day to a grayed out day so we can visit a water park or golf that day. Is there any chance a cast member on site or at Blizzard Beach would be able to do that? Currently on hold.


----------



## mousestruck

I need to buy park tickets for 12/29 - 1/8. My hope is that we’ll be able to upgrade our tickets to Gold APs at the end of our trip, if APs return. Given the circumstances, would it be safer to purchase my park hoppers directly from Disney vs. an authorized reseller? We usually buy from Undercover Tourist to save a little money, but I don’t want to risk a problem upgrading.


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> would it be safer to purchase my park hoppers directly from Disney vs. an authorized reseller?


Doesn't matter.
Either purchase will be fine.


----------



## mousestruck

Robo said:


> Doesn't matter.
> Either purchase will be fine.


Thank you.  I always appreciate your advice and expertise!


----------



## Lewisc

edited wound up waiting on hold for hours


----------



## heathrow42

Yet another AP question.. Finally had time to sit through the long hold time w/ DVC Member services.  They told me our AP's expired 3/27/21 and that they could not renew them or sell us new ones.  In the past, Disney was able to backdate your AP at the renewal rate (eg Even though it's June, you pay renewal rate but the pass date ends 3/27/22)   Are they still doing this anywhere?  AP line? Guest services?  We've had AP's for decades and are planning a couple trips.


----------



## Robo

heathrow42 said:


> Yet another AP question.. Finally had time to sit through the long hold time w/ DVC Member services.  They told me our AP's expired 3/27/21 and that they could not renew them or sell us new ones.  In the past, Disney was able to backdate your AP at the renewal rate (eg Even though it's June, you pay renewal rate but the pass date ends 3/27/22)   Are they still doing this anywhere?  AP line? Guest services?  We've had AP's for decades and are planning a couple trips.


AP renewals can be done up to 30 days following the current AP's expiration.


----------



## Unvoiced_Apollo

So this is my first off property (though it's more like property adjacent since it will be at a Disney Springs Resort).  How should I handle admissions? I have my tickets, park reservations, and memory maker.  I uploaded the tickets to Disney Magic Mobile (which on Android puts them on Google Pay).  I'm however not sure if there's anything else I need to do before or upon arrival.  

Any advice is appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## kiramay

Hi! I’m sure this has been asked but I can’t read through thousands of posts.
My husband and I are going in November and staying at the Dolphin. 
I need to still buy tickets. 
On the off chance we have to cancel or reschedule, are the tickets movable to a future trip or not?


----------



## Meglen

kiramay said:


> Hi! I’m sure this has been asked but I can’t read through thousands of posts.
> My husband and I are going in November and staying at the Dolphin.
> I need to still buy tickets.
> On the off chance we have to cancel or reschedule, are the tickets movable to a future trip or not?


If you purchase through Disney yes. They can move them and you will have to pay the difference if prices went up.


----------



## lanejudy

Unvoiced_Apollo said:


> I'm however not sure if there's anything else I need to do before or upon arrival.


You should be good - just be sure to book your park reservations as well.  And you can still use a MagicBand from a prior trip for your park admission, or the MagicMobile.


----------



## Unvoiced_Apollo

lanejudy said:


> You should be good - just be sure to book your park reservations as well.  And you can still use a MagicBand from a prior trip for your park admission, or the MagicMobile.



My main concern with old magic bands is ride photos.  Thanks for the reply (and no worries.  Reservations have been booked).


----------



## CarolynFH

Unvoiced_Apollo said:


> My main concern with old magic bands is ride photos.  Thanks for the reply (and no worries.  Reservations have been booked).


If your old bands are 2 or 3 years old, they'll most likely still work for the long distance ride photos.  If they're older than that, a single new MB would work for linking photos to your party, as long as they all ride together.


----------



## IAmDis

Any other FL Resident Discover tix get cancelled? They originally extended the deadline for use of these tix PLUS added 2 free tickets to my account. Others have reported they also got refilled days.

Based on the these two extra tickets, I booked a few things around these two extra days. Trying to call now, but I've been waiting almost 2 hours at this point. May hop over to Springs and talk to Guest Relations. Whether they were not supposed to offer these tickets and it was a glitch, I'm definitely not the only one who booked the extra "free" days and other activities, travel plans, hotel bookings around these reservations.

The email from this morning alerted me explaining I do not have valid theme park tickets for my remaining reservations and I have 1 day to rectify this (basically I need to buy/add tickets to my account or park reservations will be lost). Obviously, I could not have booked a Park Pass without a valid ticket, so kinda lame.


----------



## lanejudy

IAmDis said:


> Any other FL Resident Discover tix get cancelled?


I believe it turned out those extra days were in error.  See the last few replies of this thread:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/what-just-happened-fl-resident-discover-disney-tix.3835507/


----------



## peabody58

Just bumped our Jan 2022 resort reservation up a week.  Got on line in our MDE/Tickets and was able to very easily change our 3 day Tickets to the next week...  and there was no extra charge.   First time I ever had to do this and Disney has made it very simple.  Now I still need to call to prioritize my tickets so they don't tap into our remaining NE+ tickets.  We'll be at DS a day before our first park reservation, so we can also stop in at Guest Relations, but I'd rather not waste our vacation time.


----------



## Robo

peabody58 said:


> We'll be at DS a day before our first park reservation, *so we can also stop in at Guest Relations,* but I'd rather not waste our vacation time.


I recommend that you do so, regardless.

An ounce of prevention...


----------



## 4DisneyWVUfans

Gary Stocker said:


> There are still park reservations since it is in August...as for the second question...laughing at the concept since I did go to West Virginia University and am reminded of those stereotypes going there..which were wrong of course as far as the people with whom I created lifelong friendships.



Let’s Go Mountaineers!!!


----------



## BK2014

DW and I have 5 day tickets for our October trip that were purchased as part of a room/ticket package.  We also each have a one day ticket that she received as a CM.  We have park reservations for July 3rd.  Do we need to stop by guest services to have priority assigned to the one day tickets so they are the ones used on July 3rd?  And if so, how early does guest services outside Magic Kingdom open?


----------



## Robo

BK2014 said:


> 1. Do we need to stop by guest services to have priority assigned to the one day tickets so they are the ones used on July 3rd?  And if so,
> 2. how early does guest services outside Magic Kingdom open?


1. Well, if the OTHER (package) tickets are not already DATED to start on July 4th, then yes.
(If they ARE DATED to start on July 4th, then they can't/won't be used on July 3rd.)
2. Figure about 30 minutes before the first guests are admitted to the park.


----------



## BK2014

Robo said:


> 1. Well, if the OTHER (package) tickets are not already DATED to start on July 4th, then yes.
> (If they ARE DATED to start on July 4th, then they can't/won't be used on July 3rd.)
> 2. Figure about 30 minutes before the first guests are admitted to the park.



Thanks!


----------



## ccvb

I want to make sure I have this straight in my head.

We have tickets starting July 18.  Reservations made all that good stuff. We  need  to push our trip to later this fall possibly Christmas.  What do we need to do ticket wise. They will probably be more expensive come Christmas time and we are ok with that.  Do I need to call Disney, we bought them through my husbands work. Does that matter?  We usually have AP's so having tickets that expire is foreign to us lol


----------



## lanejudy

You may be able to modify the tickets through MDE.  If not, you will have to call.  You can cancel the park reservations and will need to make new ones once you have the tickets settled.


----------



## ccvb

Thank you so much! I was able to modify!  I wouldn't have known I could do that. You saved me hours on the phone i bet


----------



## Lilylogan

Question - if someone wants to go to the Disney parks for 11 days (one trip) - should they just buy a 1 day ticket to add to MDE or does an AP make sense?  They want the hopper option on the tickets, too.....


----------



## lanejudy

Lilylogan said:


> Question - if someone wants to go to the Disney parks for 11 days (one trip) - should they just buy a 1 day ticket to add to MDE or does an AP make sense?  They want the hopper option on the tickets, too.....


When is their trip?  If coming up shortly, yes the only option is to buy a 10-day plus a 1-day because APs are not currently available to the general public.  Personally, I would seriously consider how important that 11th theme park day is for me; there would have to be something special to make me purchase another full 1-day ticket.  I'd be more likely to do the "Plus" add-on since they already intend to buy hoppers; that would allow a waterpark as a non-park day (plus other options).


----------



## wdwnut

Sorry if this is already been asked/answered.  I am taking a group of work friends and one family just bought (4) one park per day tickets through a government discount ticket site.  How much will I have to pay to upgrade them to hoppers?


----------



## Robo

wdwnut said:


> Sorry if this is already been asked/answered.  I am taking a group of work friends and one family just bought (4) one park per day tickets through a government discount ticket site.  How much will I have to pay to upgrade them to hoppers?


If (IF) the tickets are regular WDW tickets, the normal cost to upgrade would be the difference between the on-line Disney price of the ticket that you HAVE subtracted from the on-line Disney price of the ticket that you WANT.
It doesn't matter what was actually PAID for the tickets, again, IF they are "regular" WDW tickets.


----------



## Yinn

I was given the option to convert/upgrade from an unused no expiration w/o water parks to a ticket w/ water parks, but then it would expire.  I said no thanks, but that got me thinking about ticket bridging.  

It's possible to convert a valid admission ticket at the end of the stay into an annual pass, would I be able to do the same with a no expiration ticket?


----------



## Robo

Yinn said:


> 1. It's possible to convert a valid admission ticket at the end of the stay into an annual pass,
> 2. would I be able to do the same with a no expiration ticket?


1. Normally, yes (but not now, as new regular AP's are currently not being sold.)
2. If the ticket you are discussing is an "old" (several years old) "Magic Your Way" ticket, then, you should be able to upgrade it to a larger/longer ticket before or during it's use at WDW.
OTOH, there are currently no "regular" non-expiration tickets sold by Disney, so if the ticket you are discussing is not a "regular ticket," the standard ticket rules might not apply.


----------



## wdwnut

Robo said:


> If (IF) the tickets are regular WDW tickets, the normal cost to upgrade would be the difference between the on-line Disney price of the ticket that you HAVE subtracted from the on-line Disney price of the ticket that you WANT.
> It doesn't matter what was actually PAID for the tickets, again, IF they are "regular" WDW tickets.



Thanks.  That was what I had thought, but the last time I did something like that, the person charged me the full amount minus the discounted ticket price.


----------



## Robo

wdwnut said:


> Thanks.  That was what I had thought, but the last time I did something like that, the person charged me the full amount minus the discounted ticket price.


How did the CM know what was the "discounted ticket price?"

(CMs can only see the WHOLESALE price Disney originally charged the _discount company_ for the ticket...
which would be LESS than you paid the _discount company _for the discounted ticket.)


----------



## Yinn

Robo said:


> How did the CM know what was the "discounted ticket price?"
> 
> (CMs can only see the WHOLESALE price Disney originally charged the _discount company_ for the ticket...
> which would be LESS than you paid the _discount company _for the discounted ticket.)



There's been reports of tickets from undercovertourist.com would be coded/synced and the CMs would know the price paid.  There's also been reports that it's wrong on occasion and some folks have shown the receipts to get the correct amount.



Robo said:


> OTOH, there are currently no "regular" non-expiration tickets sold by Disney, so if the ticket you are discussing is not a "regular ticket," the standard ticket rules might not apply.



This is why I asked.  I have a non-expiration ticket, but they haven't been sold in years.  Not sure if anyone has tried to convert these.  In the past when they were sold, they could be upgraded to an AP.  It would be really cool if I could still do that with the ones that I'm finishing up.


----------



## wdwnut

Robo said:


> How did the CM know what was the "discounted ticket price?"
> 
> (CMs can only see the WHOLESALE price Disney originally charged the _discount company_ for the ticket...
> which would be LESS than you paid the _discount company _for the discounted ticket.)


The tickets were from UT, a discount seller we’ve used many times over the years


----------



## FoodieFriend

When I added park hopper to my ticket purchased thru MWR/ITT, I couldn't do it over the phone because the CM's couldn't "see" the price of the ticket, it sound like they were giving me only the wholesale price at which the MWR/ITT office purchased my ticket from Disney, NOT the price I paid. Only when I physically took my ticket to the front of the park, was the CM able to recognize that I had a ticket that was no longer sold & wasn't "in the system" anymore, she was able to give me the correct retail price of my ticket to upgrade without paying an outrageous price (phone CM quoted me $350+ per person to upgrade to park hoppers & front of the park CM charged me $85 to upgrade 3 adult tickets). Huge difference!!

Unfortunately I have 2 more tickets from the same lot that I need to upgrade & if I wait to do it in person, I can't make my 8th day of park pass reservations I will need for my next trip (it's only a 7 day ticket).


----------



## Robo

Yinn said:


> There's been reports of tickets from *****************.com would be coded/synced and the CMs would know the price paid.  There's also been reports that it's wrong on occasion and some folks have shown the receipts to get the correct amount.


No doubt that those kind of anecdotal situations have been discussed over the years, but that info would be incorrect procedure, as determining what the guest had PAID for a ticket purchased from an authorized reseller (even by showing a receipt) would not figure into the proper cost of upgrading.


----------



## Robo

wdwnut said:


> Thanks.  That was what I had thought, but the last time I did something like that, the person charged me the full amount minus the discounted ticket price.


This kind of incorrect upgrade procedure has, sadly, happened too often to unlucky guests.
Many guests who discovered on this board and elsewhere that they were overcharged in ticket upgrades have been able to get the charges corrected by contacting better-trained Disney Cast Members, after the fact.


----------



## TMEF23

Hello everyone.   I have 10day Park Hopper tickets (2 adult and 2 children) that were purchased from UT to be used last year and now expire the end of September.   My children are now 10 years old, what is the best way to change their tickets into adult tickets?  How do I figure out what the upgrade fee should be?  We are headed to WDW in about 2 weeks.

Thanks


----------



## Robo

TMEF23 said:


> Hello everyone.   I have 10day Park Hopper tickets (2 adult and 2 children) that were purchased from UT to be used last year and now expire the end of September.   My children are now 10 years old,
> 1. what is the best way to change their tickets into adult tickets?
> 2. How do I figure out what the upgrade fee should be?  We are headed to WDW in about 2 weeks.


1. Sometime after you arrive at WDW, go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations and do the upgrade to "Adult" tickets.
2. Assuming that there have been no interim ticket price increases between the time of purchase and time of your trip...
Subtract the Disney on-line price of a child's ticket of the same kind you have from the Disney on-line price of an adult ticket of the same kind. Pay that difference price for the upgrade.
You can make advance park reservations using the current child's tickets.


----------



## TMEF23

Robo said:


> 1. Sometime after you arrive at WDW, go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations and do the upgrade to "Adult" tickets.
> 2. Assuming that there have been no interim ticket price increases between the time of purchase and time of your trip...
> Subtract the Disney on-line price of a child's ticket of the same kind you have from the Disney on-line price of an adult ticket of the same kind. Pay that difference price for the upgrade.
> You can make advance park reservations using the current child's tickets.


Thank you so much!  We have all of our reservations made.  I didn't handle the upgrade sooner, just in case we cancelled.  I also kept changing the duration of my trip around!  We finally settled on staying for the full 10 days.  Since we are staying onsite, would I be able to upgrade their tickets at the hotel?


----------



## Robo

TMEF23 said:


> Since we are staying onsite, would I be able to upgrade their tickets at the hotel?


You can try. (Concierge desk.)


----------



## mousestruck

I am hoping to upgrade a 9-day park hopper to a Gold AP in January 2022... assuming APs return.  It looks like a 9-day park hopper is $698 through UT (including tax) or $741 through Disney (including tax), and the current price of a DVC Gold AP is $765.  If I understand correctly, based on today's prices, I would pay only $24 to upgrade if I buy them through UT.  Or, if Disney does not bridge the price, I would pay $67.  Is that really possible? Seems too good to be true. Now I am sure that the AP prices will go up and therefore the cost would be more, but still seems like it would be an incredible deal.


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> I am hoping to upgrade a 9-day park hopper to a Gold AP in January 2022... assuming APs return.  It looks like a 9-day park hopper is $698 through UT (including tax) or $741 through Disney (including tax), and the current price of a DVC Gold AP is $765.  If I understand correctly, based on today's prices, I would pay only $24 to upgrade if I buy them through UT.  Or, if Disney does not bridge the price, I would pay $67.  Is that really possible? Seems too good to be true. Now I am sure that the AP prices will go up and therefore the cost would be more, but still seems like it would be an incredible deal.


I have not checked your specific numbers, but your calculation process looks correct. 
Subtract the on-line Disney price of the ticket that you *have* (on the date that you bought it) from the on-line Disney price of the ticket that you *want* (on the date that you upgrade) and pay that difference price for the upgrade.


----------



## frannn

Going in Aug, DD and I have APs but DH does not. He does have an extra 2 day base ticket valid from 2013-2030 from an old free dining WDW package. We have 12 park days scheduled so were hoping new APs would come back, but CM told me I'd be better off using that old ticket cause it's not worth much to be used towards a new ticket. He says they don't "bridge" the tickets anymore to current price. Is that correct? This will prob be our last trip until next year.


----------



## lanejudy

frannn said:


> Is that correct?


Correct.  Tickets now hold the value of WDW online price at the time the ticket was purchased.  For a pre-Feb2017 ticket, that is the 2016 price.  So your DH 2-day base ticket is likely valued at $215 for an upgrade.  Robo outlines this process in the ticket-sticky.


----------



## mefordis

We may not be able to make a trip to FL coming up in a week, due to an illness in the family.  We have 4 one day tickets and reservations at Epcot.  We also have 3 nights reserved at the Dolphin.  

Anyone know what are our options for cancelling the park tickets?

Thanks.


----------



## subtchr

Call and ask.

Officially, tickets are nonrefundable. But they do retain their value for future use, if you think you could reschedule for another time. You would have to pay the difference if you choose a more expensive date. And there are times Disney has made an exception to the no refund policy. No guarantees.


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

I was wondering how this worked. Say you're planning a trip many, many months out, and are able to buy tickets and make reservations at the same time. Between date of purchase/reservation and the trip itself, Disney increases ticket prices and/or shifts the cost of that particular day. Do you have to pay the difference, or are you locked/grandfathered in?


----------



## Heather07438

You will be grandfathered in


----------



## Heather07438

This happens to us a lot, we buy tickets and a price increase occurs before our trip. Our tickets remain valid at the price we paid.

It’s only if you change details about your trip that the price may _possibly_ change.


----------



## heathrow42

Called the passholder line, waited on hold almost 2 hours BUT I was able to reinstate our AP's that had expired at the end of March or April (regular price, not renewal rate) AND I was able to get it approved and pay for it all on that same call vs having to wait a couple weeks for a call back.


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

Thank you! Very helpful!


----------



## mjr0483

Robo said:


> I have not checked your specific numbers, but your calculation process looks correct.
> Subtract the on-line Disney price of the ticket that you *have* (on the date that you bought it) from the on-line Disney price of the ticket that you *want* (on the date that you upgrade) and pay that difference price for the upgrade.



I am following this as well.
If I buy a MYW Ticket and I use ALL the days. Can I take the full value of the ticket and apply it to a Gold AP when they become available? Knowing that the AP will go back to the first day the MYW ticket was used?


----------



## Robo

mjr0483 said:


> I am following this as well.
> 1. If I buy a MYW Ticket and I use ALL the days. Can I take the full value of the ticket and apply it to a Gold AP when they become available?
> 2. Knowing that the AP will go back to the first day the MYW ticket was used?


1. You can upgrade a ticket as LATE as close of business ON the same day that the ticket's last asset ("last day") is used.
So normally, once a ticket is fully used up, it cannot be used for upgrades on any day following when that ticket's last asset was used.
2. Yes, the AP would become "back-dated" to that first day of ticket use.


----------



## mjr0483

Robo said:


> 1. You can upgrade a ticket as LATE as close of business ON the same day that the ticket's last asset ("last day") is used.
> So normally, once a ticket is fully used up, it cannot be used for upgrades on any day following when that ticket's last asset was used.
> 2. Yes, the AP would become "back-dated" to that first day of ticket use.



So if I use all of the days then I can't upgrade say 2 months later?
Can I leave a day on it? But don't tickets now expire 14 days after first use?


----------



## lanejudy

mjr0483 said:


> So if I use all of the days then I can't upgrade say 2 months later?
> Can I leave a day on it? But don't tickets now expire 14 days after first use?


Tickets expire now based on the length of ticket and designated start date.  A 2-day ticket is valid for 4 days ranging up to a 10-day ticket is valid for 14 days from the start date.  Even before covid I don't think tickets could be upgraded after the last entitlement was used, even if it was within 14-days of first use.  2 months later is unlikely, though since you are unable to upgrade to AP at this time _maybe_ they will allow it if you ask.


----------



## Robo

mjr0483 said:


> 1. So if I use all of the days then I can't upgrade say 2 months later?
> 2. Can I leave a day on it?
> 3. But don't tickets now expire 14 days after first use?


Based on normal rules for regular Theme Park Tickets:
1. Nope.
2. Nope. That day would then expire, unused.
3. Or less. Depending on the number of days on the ticket.


----------



## Meredith'sMom

If anyone is able to confirm or deny that the following would work for me, I’d be so grateful as I’ve been puzzling over it and researching for quite some time but am not 100% sure I have it right.

If I have a Disney room booked as a package and all park passes made, and I change this to a Disney room only but already have a valid AP, will those park passes work at the gate with my AP when I try to get into the park? Or do they need to be separate theme park tickets, not an AP, to work with the park passes that are in my account? Again, I will still have a resort stay and I know they are not coming out of the AP bucket since I have more than three—but is there a separate AP bucket within the resort bucket, if that makes sense?

Bottom line—I’ve read that park passes are good with any valid ticket media and if I have a resort booked my AP will be from the resort bucket anyway, but I’ve also been told that no, my AP will not work when the day comes. This is for the 50th so I’m extra anxious.

Thank you to anyone who might know! I am prepurchasing a virtual Gaston’s cinnamon roll in your honor.


----------



## Robo

Meredith'sMom said:


> If I have a Disney room booked as a package and all park passes made, and I change this to a Disney room only but already have a valid AP,
> 1. will those park passes work at the gate with my AP when I try to get into the park?
> 2. Or do they need to be separate theme park tickets, not an AP, to work with the park passes that are in my account?
> 3. Again, I will still have a resort stay and I know they are not coming out of the AP bucket since I have more than three—but is there a separate AP bucket within the resort bucket, if that makes sense?
> 4. I’ve also been told that no, my AP will not work when the day comes.


1. Yes.
2. Nope.
3. Don't worry about park pass/reservation "buckets" once you have confirmed reservations.
4. I'll guess that you *don't* mean that you expect that the AP "won't work" as _admission_,
but, rather, you are asking if the park passes/reservations might not work.
(See #3 above.)


----------



## Meredith'sMom

Robo—thank you so very much!! I have wound myself up over all of this for too long. I thought it would work the way you just said but I know others who spoke to CMs who said it wouldn’t.

And yes, by the last question I meant I was worried that I’d show up with my park pass and valid AP and be told at the gates NOPE, this needs to be a theme park ticket.

Thank you again!


----------



## jmcrae1018

Hello!
Planning my first ever Disney trip and have a question.

Scenario:
Flying in Thursday December 1st, 2022 and would like to stay at AOA and NOT go to a park that day. But I do want to book as a package and have dining plan. So I’ll book with a ticket, but do I have to use it that specific day?

The next day we plan on checking into CSR for a week, and I figured I would just select one less day of park tickets and use the ticket from Thursday sometime over the week. Is that doable?

I know when you book tickets on their own youcan pick the start date and they are good for a period of time on any day. Wasn’t certain if package tickets operate the same way?

Advice would be much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## lanejudy

There currently is no dining plan available.  If it returns before next fall you should be able to add to your reservation (depending on any minimum requirements).

Since you have what DISboards calls a "split stay" you will have 2 reservations -- one for each resort.  WDW considers those separate.  You cannot book a package that includes multiple resorts.

If you don't want to go to a park on your arrival day at AoA, I would book a room-only reservation or a "basic package" which is a room with the package terms.  No ticket.  Include the ticket in your CSR reservation; those tickets will be valid for the full length of your CSR stay (including check-in day and check-out day) regardless of the # of days purchased for the ticket.


----------



## Marionnette

jmcrae1018 said:


> Hello!
> Planning my first ever Disney trip and have a question.
> 
> Scenario:
> Flying in Thursday December 1st, 2022 and would like to stay at AOA and NOT go to a park that day. But I do want to book as a package and have dining plan. So I’ll book with a ticket, but do I have to use it that specific day?
> 
> The next day we plan on checking into CSR for a week, and I figured I would just select one less day of park tickets and use the ticket from Thursday sometime over the week. Is that doable?
> 
> I know when you book tickets on their own youcan pick the start date and they are good for a period of time on any day. Wasn’t certain if package tickets operate the same way?
> 
> Advice would be much appreciated! Thanks


A 1-day ticket needs to be used on the day that it was purchased for. It doesn't have a date range for use since it is being purchased for one specific day.

Unless you absolutely feel that you need a dining plan for that first night, why not just book AoA as a room-only reservation and then do the CSR reservation as a package that includes your tickets and dining plan (if offered).


----------



## hes122

If you're not planning on using a ticket on your arrival day, I would book a ticketless package (you have to call and do it or have a TA do it for you) for the AoA portion of your trip and then book the room/ticket/dining package with your CSR stay. To be honest though, I don't know that a 1-day dining plan is worth the hassle of booking it.


----------



## jmcrae1018

Marionnette said:


> A 1-day ticket needs to be used on the day that it was purchased for. It doesn't have a date range for use since it is being purchased for one specific day.
> 
> Unless you absolutely feel that you need a dining plan for that first night, why not just book AoA as a room-only reservation and then do the CSR reservation as a package that includes your tickets and dining plan (if offered).



That’s what I’m struggling with. Our plan was to go to Paddlefish which is pricey and we would for sure come out ahead on the dining plan cost for the one night. But it seems like a lot of extra work to try and book the room/dining without the ticket. That’s what I was trying to avoid


----------



## PamNC

I used to have an AP every  year but it's gotten so expensive I've been out of the game for awhile. I have a question...when they do come back, can non-FL residents get a 12 month payment plan or is that only for FL residents?  I guess what I'm asking is in the past have non-FL residents been able to do the payment plan. I suppose none of us truly know what will happen when they get back. I could swing it if I didn't have to shell out 1300 at once.


----------



## Robo

PamNC said:


> I used to have an AP every  year but it's gotten so expensive I've been out of the game for awhile. I have a question...when they do come back,
> 1. can non-FL residents get a 12 month payment plan
> 2. or is that only for FL residents?  I guess what I'm asking is
> 3. in the past have non-FL residents been able to do the payment plan.
> 4. I suppose none of us truly know what will happen when they get back. I could swing it if I didn't have to shell out 1300 at once.


1. Nope.
2. Yes.
3. No.
4. The REASON is that guests who live outside the state (if they stop paying) cannot have their debts "collected" in the same way that guests  can be who reside in-state.
It's the common "across state lines" jurisdiction situation.


----------



## PamNC

Thanks Rob. Weird because non-FL residents can get a payment plan for most Universal AP's. I guess it's because theirs costs soooo much less. thanks again.


----------



## DSLRuser

Yowza....1 day park hopper for Dec 11 = $212


----------



## mom2rtk

DSLRuser said:


> Yowza....1 day park hopper for Dec 11 = $212


Care to add some paid fast pass on top of that?


----------



## DSLRuser

mom2rtk said:


> Care to add some paid fast pass on top of that?



Thankfully.....we don't go for the "rides" any more.  So, when I dont purchase this add on.....it won't hurt too much.


----------



## ccruise87

Can these tickets be used past the September expiration date? If so, how would that work?


----------



## lanejudy

Assuming the ticket is fully-unused, you'll get a credit for the value of the 4-park magic ticket to be used towards a new date-based ticket.


----------



## ccruise87

lanejudy said:


> Assuming the ticket is fully-unused, you'll get a credit for the value of the 4-park magic ticket to be used towards a new date-based ticket.


Thanks! And I could use the value to purchase any kind of ticket (1 day, 2 day, etc)?


----------



## erionm

ccruise87 said:


> Thanks! And I could use the value to purchase any kind of ticket (1 day, 2 day, etc)?


The new ticket would need to cost more than the old ticket.


----------



## luv2cheer92

erionm said:


> The new ticket would need to cost more than the old ticket.


Not necessarily. But you wouldn't get refunded the difference. So it makes more sense for it to cost the same or more.


----------



## lanejudy

Yes, it would be best to use the credit for a new ticket equal or greater than the credit.  Otherwise the extra is lost, no refund.  If you only expect 1-2 park days fir your next visit, it may make sense to hold onto the credit for another time and pay for a new lower-cost ticket.


----------



## disny_luvr

We have a BC/Poly split stay coming up in three weeks. The BC portion is booked as a package and the Poly portion is room only. We currently have 9-day PH+ tickets. If we decide when we are there that we want to add a 10th day to our tickets, can we do that? We will be there for 14 days and we like non-park days, but with long ride wait times, we may want to add another day.


----------



## Robo

disny_luvr said:


> If we decide when we are there that we want to add a 10th day to our tickets, can we do that?


Yes.
You can do so as late as close-of-business on the same day that you use the original ticket's last asset.
However, if you also need to reserve entry to a particular popular park, you'd likely want to add the "day" as early as you know that you will want it.


----------



## disny_luvr

Robo said:


> Yes.
> You can do so as late as close-of-business on the same day that you use the original ticket's last asset.
> However, if you also need to reserve entry to a particular popular park, you'd likely want to add the "day" as early as you know that you will want it.



Thank you! I forgot about making a park reservation for the 10th day if we go that route. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## dbelmo

I need some ticketing help....

I am trying to purchase 3 day tickets for 7 (10+) and 1 (3-9 year old).... however there are 2 (10+) and the one child are Florida Residents....
I have a few questions:

If the Florida residents purchase on thier own.... and I purchase the remainder on my own.... have them all emailed delivery... .then each "family" can attach the ticket to thier own MDE App?

We are all Friends & Family on the App...once all the tickets are added to each person on the MDE App... Can one person make "Park Reservations" & Dining Reservations for the entire group?

Thank you in advance for your help.
dbelmo


----------



## DisneyinPA

For example if I purchase a 4 day base ticket I can make two trips to Magic Kingdom on separate days??Essentially then not going to one of the parks during my stay. Thanks!


----------



## disneydreamer1980

Yup. There was once a 4 park 4 day ticket where you couldn’t do that, not sure if they offer that anymore. But on a 4 day ticket you could only go to one park all 4 days if you wish or any other combo


----------



## FCDub

You could do MK four times. No issues.


----------



## Robo

dbelmo said:


> I am trying to purchase 3 day tickets for 7 (10+) and 1 (3-9 year old).... however there are 2 (10+) and the one child are Florida Residents....
> I have a few questions:
> If the Florida residents purchase on thier own.... and I purchase the remainder on my own.... have them all emailed delivery... .
> 1. then each "family" can attach the ticket to thier own MDE App?
> We are all Friends & Family on the App...once all the tickets are added to each person on the MDE App...
> 2. Can one person make "Park Reservations" & Dining Reservations for the entire group?


1. Yes. Have the FL residents order their tickets through their own MDX account. You order your tickets through your MDX.
2. Yes.


----------



## dbelmo

Thank you Robo for you response....
I appreciate your help


----------



## jimmymc

Yes, just make sure you get the reservations.


----------



## Lucky'sMom

I purchased 4 day base tickets from Undercover Tourist.  If I decide to add a day, will I be charged the difference between the Disney prices of a 4 day and 5 ticket?  I assume they don't know how much I paid for the 4 day from UT.   Also, is park-hopping $65 now?   Thanks so much!


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

Florida resident annual pass question. My husband's annual pass expires October 5th. We will be staying at disney on property for October 9th weekend. I can't renew his pass until 60 days prior to the expiration date. If I call, will disney either allow me to make park reservation now for the 10th of October for him, or allow an early renewal? With the 50th celebration,  I'm hoping to get a park reservation as soon as possible, and it may already be too late!  I guess the other option is buying a one day ticket now and converting it to the AP later, right? And that probably needs to be done in person since we opt for payment plan? And thanks in advance for your help, as always!


----------



## Robo

Lucky'sMom said:


> I purchased 4 day base tickets from ******************.  If I decide to add a day,
> 1. will I be charged the difference between the Disney prices of a 4 day and 5 ticket?
> 2. I assume they don't know how much I paid for the 4 day from UT.
> 3.  Also, is park-hopping $65 now?


1. Yes. (The on-line Disney price.)
2. Correct.
3. The price varies with number of days on the ticket and other factors. Check the difference between the on-line Disney price of the non-hopper vs. hopper.


----------



## Robo

MARY-IN-OH said:


> Florida resident annual pass question. My husband's annual pass expires October 5th. We will be staying at disney on property for October 9th weekend. I can't renew his pass until 60 days prior to the expiration date.
> 1. If I call, will disney either allow me to make park reservation now for the 10th of October for him,
> 2. or allow an early renewal?
> 3. I guess the other option is buying a one day ticket now and converting it to the AP later, right?
> 4. And that probably needs to be done in person since we opt for payment plan? And thanks in advance for your help, as always!


1. Unlikely.
2. Special allowance of renewing early has often been the case.
3. Yes. 
4. Call to explain carefully... and ask nicely.


----------



## ICan'tWait

14 or 21 Day Ultimate Park Hopper (sometimes called "United Kingdom (UK) Tickets")
These are valid for unlimited entry for one person to all the parks, both primary and secondary, for either 14 or 21 days from first use.
Theses tickets include Memory Maker Photos/Videos.
They are sold by Disney in the United Kingdom and Ireland.
They can be ordered through www.disney.co.uk but will not be shipped to the United States or Canada.
*People in the USA sometimes ask friends or travel agents in the UK to purchase these tickets
and then ship the tickets to the USA. *
These can be upgraded to Annual Passes, based on the current exchange rates.

*Does anyone know if the highlighted above is still OK? I've read a couple conflicting reports and wasn't sure if I should move forward with having someone send me tickets. *


----------



## Lucky'sMom

Thank you!


----------



## dbelmo

Robo said:


> 1. Yes. Have the FL residents order their tickets through their own MDX account. You order your tickets through your MDX.
> 2. Yes.



Robo-
I have another question... my father keeps trying to but his Florida resident tickets... id.me won't verify him....says he has to pick up at will call.... so how do we make reseravtions?


----------



## lanejudy

dbelmo said:


> Robo-
> I have another question... my father keeps trying to but his Florida resident tickets... id.me won't verify him....says he has to pick up at will call.... so how do we make reseravtions?


Did he complete the purchase transaction?  The tickets will then populate into his MDE account as vouchers and you/he can make park reservations.  He'll just need to show his FL Resident verification at the park before entering the first day.


----------



## dbelmo

Thank you....


----------



## buzz1fan

Let me try to explain this - it’s confusing.
Right now I have a package w/tickets to stay on-site late December- then I also have a room only at Bonnet creek Hilton- no tickets. ( not booked with Disney)
If we decide to pick Bonnet creek- if I call Disney to cancel my on-site package- can they save the tickets ( charge me) and credit the room so I don’t lose my park reservations?

do you think dec 20 timeframe there will be an issue with booked reservations where we can’t rebook?  We’d be making our final decision in November the latest.


----------



## lanejudy

buzz1fan said:


> If we decide to pick Bonnet creek- if I call Disney to cancel my on-site package- can they save the tickets ( charge me) and credit the room so I don’t lose my park reservations?


Tickets can't be separated from the package reservation, but you can purchase tickets from WDW.  The package will be canceled and refunded, then you will need to pay-in-full for the ticket purchase.  You might also check pricing from a third party vendor which may be a little savings.  I recommend you purchase and link your tickets to MDE prior to cancelling the package.  

You shouldn't have to rebook the theme park reservations, assuming you don't have a lag between cancelling the package and linking new tickets (hence the suggestion to buy tix first).


----------



## buzz1fan

Thanks for input!


----------



## luvdisney00

We have a trip coming up in August and I'm so out of the loop with the latest  rules. 2 in my family have 6 day hoppers and 2 have 7 day, which were purchased for a trip in 2020 and at that time were the correct amount of days for everyone. Now we all would like to have 8 park days. So I think that I have to wait to do the upgrade once we get there, but we don't have any tickets/plans for our arrival day. Can I do it outside of the parks? How is the park reservation system as far as availability? Will I be able to get in to a park that day? Also, as far as I understand it there is no way to upgrade to an AP, correct? I had one in 2020 and did not renew but would like another when available. Thank you in advance for any info!


----------



## Robo

luvdisney00 said:


> We have a trip coming up in August and I'm so out of the loop with the latest  rules. 2 in my family have 6 day hoppers and 2 have 7 day, which were purchased for a trip in 2020 and at that time were the correct amount of days for everyone. Now we all would like to have 8 park days. So I think that I have to wait to do the upgrade once we get there, but we don't have any tickets/plans for our arrival day.
> 1. Can I do it outside of the parks?
> 2. How is the park reservation system as far as availability?
> 3. Will I be able to get in to a park that day? Also, as far as I understand it
> 4. there is no way to upgrade to an AP, correct? I had one in 2020 and did not renew but would like another when available. Thank you in advance for any info!


1. Yes. Outside the gates of any park, at TTC, and at Disney Springs.
2. Varies. (Booking _Earlier_ is always better.)
3. Depending on various factors, you might be better off making your first day’s reservation in advance and making your last days’ reservation(s) when you upgrade your tickets.
4. Nobody knows when or if AP purchases will return.
Otherwise, you should call and ask to upgrade your tickets before your trip.
Explain carefully and ask nicely.


----------



## disneyworldsk

I purchased a four day park hopper option. in mde under 'tickets and memory maker' it says four day theme park ticket with park hopper option. But, it lists it three times, not four times. So am i missing one ticket listed? and how do i get that corrected if the phone wdw call lines are two hour waits? is there another way?


----------



## Robo

disneyworldsk said:


> I purchased a four day park hopper option. in mde under 'tickets and memory maker' it says four day theme park ticket with park hopper option. But, it lists it three times, not four times. So am i missing one ticket listed? and how do i get that corrected if the phone wdw call lines are two hour waits? is there another way?


Is there a “chat” option that pops up?
Also, if your trip is not very soon, wait awhile and see what happens in your MDX.
Try using another browser. Reboot and log in again, etc.
Treat MDX as “glitchy software” (which it often is.)
Otherwise, try calling at an “off” time.


----------



## LiteBrite

We currently have Florida Resident Weekday Select passes that we bought before the closure, and renewed since the reopening.

We're planning a trip in September with our daughter and her family (who will be buying regular tickets). They are planning on being at the Magic Kingdom on a Saturday, and they're hoping that we will buy a one day ticket (since our passes aren't good on weekends) so we can be there with them that day.

The one day Florida resident price for that Saturday is showing at $138, and I'm wondering how much more it would be to just upgrade to Silver Passes instead, but of course since they're not currently selling APs there is no price listed on the website.

Can anybody tell me what the upgrade would cost?


----------



## Robo

LiteBrite said:


> Can anybody tell me what the upgrade would cost?


General rule of upgrade cost:
Subtract the Disney price of the ticket that you have (on the date that you bought it) from the Disney price of the ticket that you *want* on the date that you do the upgrade.
Pay that difference for the upgrade.


----------



## LiteBrite

Robo said:


> General rule of upgrade cost:
> Subtract the Disney price of the ticket that you have (on the date that you bought it) from the Disney price of the ticket that you *want* on the date that you do the upgrade.
> Pay that difference for the upgrade.



Thank you for that, I do understand, it's just that the prices for the different levels of annual pass are not currently listed on the Disney World website, so I don't know how much the Silver Pass costs.


----------



## cinderanna

Question:
For our trip back in 2003, we had non expiring tickets for me and my husband (my daughter was young enough not to need a ticket). We had to leave a day early because my husband got sick, and therefore didn't use one of the days on our tickets. We kept them, and at some point on one of our other trips (either in 2012 or 2015), we had them converted to a single day admission ticket with a QR code on the back. My question is.....if I buy tickets with my hotel reservation for an upcoming trip, can I still add these single day tickets to MDE? We only have 2, so either one of us will have to sit out a day or we will have to buy another single day admission.  I am trying to figure out the best way to do this.  Use the single day admissions first? or after the tickets with my package? Any help is appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

cinderanna said:


> Question:
> if I buy tickets with my hotel reservation for an upcoming trip,
> 1. can I still add these single day tickets to MDE? I am trying to figure out the best way to do this.
> 2.  Use the single day admissions first? or after the tickets with my package?


1. Yes. BUT...
If this upcoming trip is longer than 3-4 days, I would NOT USE your non-expiring tickets during this trip.
Your (very valuable) one-day tickets would be reduced in effective value to a very low rate.
In effect, nearly wasted.
Better to continue to hold the tickets until a shorter trip in the future.
(If you want another day on this upcoming trip, just make your new multi-day tickets a day longer.

2. If you do decide to use your old tickets, at what point in the trip does not matter.


----------



## lanejudy

LiteBrite said:


> The one day Florida resident price for that Saturday is showing at $138, and I'm wondering how much more it would be to just upgrade to Silver Passes instead, but of course since they're not currently selling APs there is no price listed on the website


I don't believe they will allow you to upgrade to a Silver Pass since those are not available for sale at this time.  However, to answer your question about cost -- the last price I find on www.AllEars.net was 2019, which lists the Silver Pass at $479-$529.  As Robo mentions, subtract the cost of your weekday select ticket to get the upgrade cost.


----------



## Fat Thor

I discovered this board recently and really enjoy reading everyone's insights. I've scanned the previous posts, and I don't think this question has been asked before. 

Background:
Last year, my family took the AP refund offer; we live in Oklahoma and could not travel to Orlando during the summer while the kids were out of school. In April 2021, we were approved to purchase AP  again; however, since APs were limited to only 3 days reservations and we were planning to stay in Orlando for 10 days, we purchased 10-day park hopper tickets. 

Questions:
Since I purchased the 10 tickets via the Disney website and already linked them to the family members, can we bypass the ticket booth and use our magic bands to get in? Or do we need to go to the ticket booth first?
Will we be allowed to upgrade our tickets since we previously approved to purchase AP? 
Should we call the 1-800#, visit the ticket booth at Epcot (our first park), guest relations at Epcot, or someplace else? 
If we can upgrade, what happens to the 10 days and the dining we have reserved already?


----------



## Robo

Fat Thor said:


> I discovered this board recently and really enjoy reading everyone's insights. I've scanned the previous posts, and I don't think this question has been asked before.
> 
> Background:
> Last year, my family took the AP refund offer; we live in Oklahoma and could not travel to Orlando during the summer while the kids were out of school. In April 2021, we were approved to purchase AP  again; however, since APs were limited to only 3 days reservations and we were planning to stay in Orlando for 10 days, we purchased 10-day park hopper tickets.
> 
> Questions:
> Since I purchased the 10 tickets via the Disney website and already linked them to the family members,
> 1. can we bypass the ticket booth and use our magic bands to get in?
> 2. Or do we need to go to the ticket booth first?
> 3. Will we be allowed to upgrade our tickets since we previously approved to purchase AP?
> 4. Should we call the 1-800#,
> 5.  visit the ticket booth at Epcot (our first park), guest relations at Epcot,
> or someplace else?
> If we can upgrade,
> 6. what happens to the 10 days and the dining we have reserved already?


1. Yes
2. Nope.
3. If you have some kind of Disney info to show (is it in your MDX account?) then, yes.
4. Only if you don’t have the authorization showing in your MDX already.
5. Either will be fine.
6. Nothing will change.


----------



## Fat Thor

Robo said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Nope.
> 3. If you have some kind of Disney info to show (is it in your MDX account?) then, yes.
> 4. Only if you don’t have the authorization showing in your MDX already.
> 5. Either will be fine.
> 6. Nothing will change.


Thank you!


----------



## leebee

Question... I have called Disney 3 times in the past 2 days about this, but a 2 hour hold hasn't been possible.
DH and I were supposed to go to WDW in January and had to cancel due to Covid. The cash value of our park tickets is "on hold" at Disney, good indefinitely towards another set of tickets. I have the phone number and the original reservation number. My question is, do DH and I have to be the ones to "use" the money associated with these tickets? DD and I are thinking of taking a fast trip before school starts and I'd like to use the on-hold tickets to offset the cost of the tickets for this trip. January tickets were 2 day base tickets and that's what I'd be buying this time (although I'll assume the ticket prices have gone up). Anyhow.. can I use this money towards tickets for DD and me, or can it only be used for DH and me, as we were the original ticket holders? I want to have all my ducks in a row before talking to them, so no surprises, especially knowing that not all CMs are up-to-date or completely accurate!


----------



## Robo

leebee said:


> Question... I have called Disney 3 times in the past 2 days about this, but a 2 hour hold hasn't been possible.
> DH and I were supposed to go to WDW in January and had to cancel due to Covid. The cash value of our park tickets is "on hold" at Disney, good indefinitely towards another set of tickets. I have the phone number and the original reservation number. My question is,
> 1. do DH and I have to be the ones to "use" the money associated with these tickets?
> 2. DD and I are thinking of taking a fast trip before school starts and I'd like to use the on-hold tickets to offset the cost of the tickets for this trip. January tickets were 2 day base tickets and that's what I'd be buying this time (although I'll assume the ticket prices have gone up).
> 3.
> 4. Anyhow.. can I use this money towards tickets for DD and me, or can it only be used for DH and me, as we were the original ticket holders? I want to have all my ducks in a row before talking to them, so no surprises,
> 5. especially knowing that not all CMs are up-to-date or completely accurate!


1, 2, 3, & 4.  When you finally buy (or otherwise acquire) the new tickets, either or both of the new tickets can be reassigned to anyone else, as new tickets can be transferred to another guest who is either "in" your MDX account, or who is "connected to" your MDX account with their own account.
5. Yup.
BTW, (if you are not Florida residents) there is no reason why your DD cannot simply "go as" your DH.
Even if his name is "William" and her name is "Ellen," it will not make any difference as far as using the never-used tickets. She cannot use DH's MagicBand, but she can certainly use his actual unused ticket.


----------



## Laura1865s

I purchased 6 day base tickets for my end of July trip from a discount seller. Now I’m thinking that I want to upgrade to hoppers & add a 7th day (to use for a few hours the morning of our late afternoon flight). I believe that I need to wait until we get to Disney to do these upgrades in person, but do I need to enter a park to activate the tickets first? I want to plan to do the upgrading ASAP so I can make the extra day’s park reservation as early as possible.


----------



## Lilysmom

Laura1865s said:


> I purchased 6 day base tickets for my end of July trip from a discount seller. Now I’m thinking that I want to upgrade to hoppers & add a 7th day (to use for a few hours the morning of our late afternoon flight). I believe that I need to wait until we get to Disney to do these upgrades in person, but do I need to enter a park to activate the tickets first? I want to plan to do the upgrading ASAP so I can make the extra day’s park reservation as early as possible.



I did all of that in the app under tickets. (I added one additional day and changed from base to hoppers)


----------



## Robo

Laura1865s said:


> I purchased 6 day base tickets for my end of July trip from a discount seller. Now I’m thinking that I want to upgrade to hoppers & add a 7th day (to use for a few hours the morning of our late afternoon flight).
> 1. I believe that I need to wait until we get to Disney to do these upgrades in person, but
> 2. do I need to enter a park to activate the tickets first?


1. Not necessarily. 
Try doing so from your MDX account.
Or, try calling Disney to help.
2. No.


----------



## Fat Thor

Robo said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Nope.
> 3. If you have some kind of Disney info to show (is it in your MDX account?) then, yes.
> 4. Only if you don’t have the authorization showing in your MDX already.
> 5. Either will be fine.
> 6. Nothing will change.


I checked our MDX account after your post and there was no visible record of us being approved to purchase APs again. My wife was successful in upgrading our 10 days to APs after talking to a couple of agents and spending over 3 hours on the phone. A couple of things we discovered in the process. First, we needed the confirmation number from the 10 day tickets, secondly we needed to use the same credit card for the upgrade transaction, and lastly if our account had not been previously approved we would have been out of luck.

Robo, thanks again for your help!


----------



## punkin

I had 4 2 day tickets assigned to members of my family for a trip that is no longer happening. I canceled the park reservations, but what do I do now? Can I un assign them? What do I need to do to use them in the future (assuming this trip gets rescheduled at some point)? Can I use them for other people?


----------



## Robo

punkin said:


> I had 4 2 day tickets assigned to members of my family for a trip that is no longer happening.
> 1. I canceled the park reservations, but what do I do now?
> 2. Can I un assign them?
> 3. What do I need to do to use them in the future (assuming this trip gets rescheduled at some point)?
> 4. Can I use them for other people?


1. Nothing is required.
2. Nope. (Not necessary.)
3. Nothing is required.
4. If you like. (Unused tickets can be reassigned.)
If your next trip comes after your current tickets' final expiration date (all current tickets are sold with expiration dates,) you can use the tickets' original value to help pay for new (at that time) tickets.


----------



## punkin

Robo said:


> 1. Nothing is required.
> 2. Nope. (Not necessary.)
> 3. Nothing is required.
> 4. If you like. (Unused tickets can be reassigned.)
> If your next trip comes after your current tickets' final expiration date (all current tickets are sold with expiration dates,) you can use the tickets' original value to help pay for new (at that time) tickets.


Thank you. So I'll just leave them in my mde account until I need them?


----------



## Robo

punkin said:


> Thank you. So I'll just leave them in my mde account until I need them?


Yup.
Nothing is required for you to do.
(I _would_ copy down the ticket NUMBERS and store those numbers in a separate place (on your computer) for future reference.)


----------



## Lucky'sMom

Just found out that 2 people cannot come on a trip, we leave on Sat.  I paid for the park tickets.  I do not have anyone to reassign them to for this trip.  Should I just leave them assigned to these 2 people but unused?  Then on my next trip, I can reassign them to anyone?


----------



## Robo

Lucky'sMom said:


> Just found out that 2 people cannot come on a trip, we leave on Sat.  I paid for the park tickets.  I do not have anyone to reassign them to for this trip.
> 1. Should I just leave them assigned to these 2 people but unused?
> 2.  Then on my next trip, I can reassign them to anyone?


1. Yes.
2. Yes.


----------



## lanejudy

Lucky'sMom said:


> Should I just leave them assigned to these 2 people but unused?


Are these 2 people "managed" by you in MDE?  Or do they have their own accounts and you are linked?  If the former, you should be fine leaving the unused tickets where they are and eventually re-assigning if need-be once you update them.  However, keep track of the ticket numbers because they are likely to disappear from your view after expiring.

If either/both of these 2 individuals have their own MDE and are linked to you, you might want to ask them to re-assign the tickets back to you.  You can store them in another profile, or create a dummy profile for this.  The issue comes that the individual "holding" the ticket becomes the "owner" from WDW's perspective and that person would need to do the upgrade when time came to use the ticket(s) for a future visit.


----------



## tripplanner2

Trying to find my answer but I will just ask. We, all of a sudden, have two trips planned. One in August and one in December for Christmas. I know there are not annual passes right now but is there another way to upgrade our August tickets so we can also use them in December?


----------



## Robo

tripplanner2 said:


> Trying to find my answer but I will just ask. We, all of a sudden, have two trips planned. One in August and one in December for Christmas. I know there are not annual passes right now but is there another way to upgrade our August tickets so we can also use them in December?


Sorry but no.


----------



## tripplanner2

Robo said:


> Sorry but no.


Thank you for answering so fast. I had a feeling but I needed to ask first.


----------



## Lucky'sMom

lanejudy said:


> Are these 2 people "managed" by you in MDE?  Or do they have their own accounts and you are linked?  If the former, you should be fine leaving the unused tickets where they are and eventually re-assigning if need-be once you update them.  However, keep track of the ticket numbers because they are likely to disappear from your view after expiring.
> 
> If either/both of these 2 individuals have their own MDE and are linked to you, you might want to ask them to re-assign the tickets back to you.  You can store them in another profile, or create a dummy profile for this.  The issue comes that the individual "holding" the ticket becomes the "owner" from WDW's perspective and that person would need to do the upgrade when time came to use the ticket(s) for a future visit.



These tickets are managed completely by me.  I purchased them and only I have MDE.  Hmm...don't have the ticket numbers.  Will search my email to see if I can find that.  So they won't just be saved in my MDE indefinitely?


----------



## Lucky'sMom

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.


Thank you!


----------



## aj24

Two questions hoping you all can help out with to avoid a multi-hour wait time on hold:

1) We have 4 tickets set to expire 9/26/21.  These are nine day tickets we bought pre-covid and we won't have the time to spend 9 park days before expiration. Must new tickets be purchased prior to expiration on 9/26/21?  ...or do these tickets become a permanent "store credit" in the WDW ticketing system for us to use one day to buy new tickets with?

2) We will be doing 4 days in WDW using FL resident tickets.  So we now have 2 entire sets of tickets in MDE: the 9 day tickets (which we don't want to use) and the new 4 day tickets.  How do we prioritize tickets?  Is creating phantom family members to assign them to really the only way?

Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

Lucky'sMom said:


> These tickets are managed completely by me.  I purchased them and only I have MDE.  Hmm...don't have the ticket numbers.  Will search my email to see if I can find that.  So they won't just be saved in my MDE indefinitely?


They will save in MDE, but they have a tendancy to disappear from your view once expired -- just like used tickets.  WDW can still "see" it on their end, but it's always helpful to have the ticket numbers in case there is any issue.


----------



## gratefulfred

1. They 9 day tickets never lose their value you can use them towards buying tickets in the future you will just have to pay the price difference 
2. Go to guest relations before you enter a park they will be able to prioritize the 4 day tickets so those will be used first (bring all tickets, bands with you)


----------



## CarolynFH

Lucky'sMom said:


> Hmm...don't have the ticket numbers. Will search my email to see if I can find that. So they won't just be saved in my MDE indefinitely?


Look in MDE. The ticket numbers may be there. In the MDE app, under My Profile > Magic Bands and Cards I see Friends’ Magic Bands and Cards, and there I see the names of people I manage as well as all their ticket and MB numbers - going back to 2014!


----------



## Lucky'sMom

Do I need to take the park reservations off for 2 people that are no longer coming with us?  I don't see how to only take theirs off but keep the park reservations for the other 3 of us?


----------



## Lucky'sMom

CarolynFH said:


> Look in MDE. The ticket numbers may be there. In the MDE app, under My Profile > Magic Bands and Cards I see Friends’ Magic Bands and Cards, and there I see the names of people I manage as well as all their ticket and MB numbers - going back to 2014!



I don't see ticket numbers here, only MB numbers.


----------



## CarolynFH

Lucky'sMom said:


> I don't see ticket numbers here, only MB numbers.


In my MDE, each person has a page where I see pictures of cards with Mickey on them and pictures of MBs, both with numbers next to them. Some numbers don’t have pictures of anything. So I think the numbers next to the cards are ticket numbers and numbers next to the MBs are MB numbers. Maybe you could take a screen shot of the page for each person, because those numbers might be helpful in future if you can’t find the actual confirmation number or ticket numbers for the tickets that won’t be used.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

We originally had 6 4 day passes for 2020, which were converted to an expiration date of September  26 2021. Two of us are going in September, while the remaining 4 have finally decided on a date in 2022, which means they will expire. We are currently trying to plan our trip for 2022. The best way to apply the cost of the expired ticket is to call, correct? This is for my son. I recently dropped him off my MDE because I'm planning for others for this upcoming trip, and it was too confusing to to have extra people showing up in my MDE account. My daughter in law is an ER nurse, and with covid on the rise she wants to wait until 2022 before attempting a Florida trip with small children.
We will call and give them the ticket numbers? I also purchased memory maker at the time but I don't wish to use it in this September trip. It's linked to me, should I reassign it to my son? I dread the long wait on hold in order to get the tickets straightened out, but I guess there is no better way? Should I try to book the room and tickets at the same time or fix the ticket issue first then book the room?
Thanks for any help.
***EDIT TO ADD:*** I just booked the room


----------



## buzz1fan

We are getting tickets for December 19 for 2 park days.
if we decide in September we want to do 3 park days can we easily add online to buy the third date? I won’t lose park reservations and have to start over?

or what if we keep 2 days then when there decide we want a third day can we purchase this online or possibly at the Disney store in Hilton bonnet creek?

i understand there maybe no park reservations open then.


----------



## Robo

buzz1fan said:


> We are getting tickets for December 19 for 2 park days.
> if we decide in September we want to do 3 park days
> 1. can we easily add online to buy the third date?
> 2. I won’t lose park reservations and have to start over?
> or what if we keep 2 days then *when there *decide we want a third day
> 3. can we purchase this online
> 4. or possibly at the Disney store in Hilton bonnet creek?


1. That is often the case. (You can also CALL Disney to upgrade.)
2. Nope.
3. Same answer as #1 above.
4. Unlikely. But it can be done at any WDW ticket booth or Guest Relations.


----------



## ttfn3

Hi I bought a one day ticket and made a park reservation and now need to cancel - what are my options so I don't lose all the money that I paid for my ticket?  It will be awhile before we can use the ticket.  Thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## Robo

ttfn3 said:


> Hi I bought a one day ticket and made a park reservation and now need to cancel - what are my options so I don't lose all the money that I paid for my ticket?  It will be awhile before we can use the ticket.  Thanks for your help and advice.


After you cancel your park reservation, you don't need to do anything in regard to your ticket.
Just leave it in your MDX.
Copy the ticket number and keep that number on file elsewhere in your computer.
If you don't use the ticket before it finally completely expires (likely sometime in the year 2022,) you will still be able to use it's original Disney purchase price toward buying a new ticket in the future.


----------



## serenitygr

Question regarding upgrading to park hoppers: we currently have a package booked for October - 6 people and I got ten day tickets for everyone. Once we are there, can we upgrade four of those tickets to include park hoppers but not the other two? We can’t do it now because all tickets in a package have to be the same


----------



## lanejudy

serenitygr said:


> Once we are there, can we upgrade four of those tickets to include park hoppers but not the other two?


Yes, once you are onsite you may upgrade some tickets but not all. Prior to arrival, everyone on a package must have the same tickets.


----------



## Flamingeaux

My AP expired in April of this year.  I called and renewed it at the discounted rate.  My account shows that I have a renewal certificate that expires 12/31/30.  When I go on my trip in October I will have to have it activated and it will be good until April 2022.  

What if they start selling APs before then.  When I go in October do you think I could use my renewal certificate to get a new AP with a start date of October 2021?  And I would pay the difference between my discounted renewal AP and the new AP price.   Just a thought..  tia


----------



## Ss77

I think I’m going to cancel my feb 2022 package to the Boardwalk Inn because I got a better deal to the swan that I couldn’t resist.. 
do I need to cancel my current park reservations when I buy my new tickets? Or will they just carry over? Thank you!


----------



## lanejudy

Ss77 said:


> do I need to cancel my current park reservations when I buy my new tickets? Or will they just carry over?


The theme park reservations will carry as long as you have valid ticket media in your MDE.  I recommend buying and linking the new tickets before cancelling the BWI package.


----------



## Ss77

Oh ok great!! Thank you! I will do that.


----------



## Robo

Flamingeaux said:


> My AP expired in April of this year.  I called and renewed it at the discounted rate.  My account shows that I have a renewal certificate that expires 12/31/30.  When I go on my trip in October I will have to have it activated and it will be good until April 2022.
> 
> What if they start selling APs before then.
> 1. When I go in October do you think I could use my renewal certificate to get a new AP with a start date of October 2021?
> 2. And I would pay the difference between my discounted renewal AP and the new AP price.


1. Unlikely. (But, who knows?)
2. Doing what you ask has never been generally offered before, so there's no way to predict.


----------



## p8ntldy

Bought a 6 day park hopper ticket direct from Disney site for an upcoming trip at the end of August.  Is it possible to change it to a 3 day park hopper?  I know you can upgrade and add days, but can you subtract days?  Staying at SSR.


----------



## Turksmom

p8ntldy said:


> Bought a 6 day park hopper ticket direct from Disney site for an upcoming trip at the end of August.  Is it possible to change it to a 3 day park hopper?  I know you can upgrade and add days, but can you subtract days?  Staying at SSR.


Is it part of a package or purchased separately? If part of a package, you should be able to adjust, but may have to pay a $50 change fee if you are less than 30 days from your check in date.


----------



## p8ntldy

Bought separately.


----------



## Marionnette

p8ntldy said:


> Bought a 6 day park hopper ticket direct from Disney site for an upcoming trip at the end of August.  Is it possible to change it to a 3 day park hopper?  I know you can upgrade and add days, but can you subtract days?  Staying at SSR.





p8ntldy said:


> Bought separately.



You can always use fewer days but if you're asking whether you can turn a 6-day pass into a 3-day pass and get a refund on the difference, the answer would be no.

You could just save that 6-day pass and use it later by paying any difference in price at the time that you switch the dates on it. Then purchase a 3-day pass to use in August. But that's just throwing more money at Disney.


----------



## p8ntldy

Thanks for confirming what I suspected.


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

Robo said:


> After you cancel your park reservation, you don't need to do anything in regard to your ticket.
> Just leave it in your MDX.
> Copy the ticket number and keep that number on file elsewhere in your computer.
> If you don't use the ticket before it finally completely expires (likely sometime in the year 2022,) you will still be able to use it's original Disney purchase price toward buying a new ticket in the future.


thank you for this info. We are debating cancelling our park reservation for this Friday. I assured my wife we could use our sunk cost in those one day tickets towards the purchase of future tickets if we choose to cancel. Am I correct that we could use that amount paid towards those current tickets towards the purchases of, say, two day park hoppers? Or am I locked in to using this credit/amount towards another one day one park ticket?


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

EPCOT-O.G. said:


> thank you for this info. We are debating cancelling our park reservation for this Friday. I assured my wife we could use our sunk cost in those one day tickets towards the purchase of future tickets if we choose to cancel. Am I correct that we could use that amount paid towards those current tickets towards the purchases of, say, two day park hoppers? Or am I locked in to using this credit/amount towards another one day one park ticket?


And to that end, can this be done automatically in My Disney Experience, or do I need to do so physically in-person with guest services?


----------



## CarolynFH

EPCOT-O.G. said:


> And to that end, can this be done automatically in My Disney Experience, or do I need to do so physically in-person with guest services?


You can apply each ticket's cost to another ticket of equal or greater cost, one ticket to one ticket (you can't apply the total for both tickets to the cost of a single ticket).  You're not locked in to the same type of ticket you have now.  Some people have been able to update their tickets in MDE before they expired, some have not, so it's worth a try.


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

CarolynFH said:


> You can apply each ticket's cost to another ticket of equal or greater cost, one ticket to one ticket (you can't apply the total for both tickets to the cost of a single ticket).  You're not locked in to the same type of ticket you have now.  Some people have been able to update their tickets in MDE before they expired, some have not, so it's worth a try.


Great thank you!


----------



## SoloDad2017

Any rumors on annual Epcot After 4 passes? Are they available as a daily pass?


----------



## esta1701

Marionnette said:


> You can always use fewer days but if you're asking whether you can turn a 6-day pass into a 3-day pass and get a refund on the difference, the answer would be no.
> 
> You could just save that 6-day pass and use it later by paying any difference in price at the time that you switch the dates on it. Then purchase a 3-day pass to use in August. But that's just throwing more money at Disney.



I would call ticketing and see what they can do.  During COVID it has been my experience they have been very flexible with ticket policies.  We went in March and didn't feel comfortable wearing the masks in the heat all day and they refunded me the unused days without hesitation.  With things heating up again in Florida they may be able to help you.  I have always found it is best to ask as long as you go in knowing the answer may be no.


----------



## NJlauren

I have a package with 4 day park hoppers, for 4 people, there is a small chance I end up going solo, if my family will need to quarantine upon return.

If I go and use my ticket but my family doesn’t use their tickets will I be able to use the value for future tickets?  I think yes based on first few post,  but not positive as it’s part of a package.


----------



## chos

I purchased four 4-day park hoppers from Undercover Tourist with a start date of Aug. 4. We've decided to postpone our trip but not exactly sure of the new dates. I believe I have to change the start date in MDE before Aug. 4 to keep these tickets valid.  If I change my start date in MDE to a date in January, but then we decide to push it out further, can we change the date again before the new January date I select? And if I pick a January date, but then we decide to go earlier (say November), can I change the ticket to that earlier date? I guess I'm wondering if there's a limit to how many times I can change the start date on these tickets?


----------



## nkereina

Is it possible to just buy a one day ticket at the gate day of anymore? I know about the park reservations. We will have a free Saturday in Orlando on October 16th and would like to keep it flexible, so I don't want to buy anything in advance. Wasn't sure if they hold some capacity for day of/annual pass tickets perhaps?


----------



## lanejudy

NJlauren said:


> If I go and use my ticket but my family doesn’t use their tickets will I be able to use the value for future tickets?


You could do that.  Or you can drop your family from the package (might be a $50 change fee) and not pay for those unneeded tickets.


----------



## lanejudy

chos said:


> I believe I have to change the start date in MDE before Aug. 4 to keep these tickets valid.


Not necessary.  You can wait until you know your next planned dates -- even if that's a year from now or 2 years from now or 10 years out.  Each time you change the date, you will need to pay any incremental difference in cost (if there is one).  If you do that multiple times, you do run the risk of settling on a date with lower cost, and you do not get a refund.  Just make note of the ticket numbers and value, so you'll have that info if/when the tickets may disappear from your view in MDE - WDW can always see them, though.


----------



## lanejudy

nkereina said:


> Is it possible to just buy a one day ticket at the gate day of anymore?


Yes.  As long as a theme park reservation is available for that day, you can walk-up to buy a one-day ticket.  I think walk-ups actually incur a higher price ("gate price"), so you may want to buy online from home/hotel that morning.


----------



## NJlauren

lanejudy said:


> You could do that.  Or you can drop your family from the package (might be a $50 change fee) and not pay for those unneeded tickets.



Great!  I won’t make the call for a bit, but also this over laps with the 50th, I’m very worried about losing any park reservations, and thank you!


----------



## lanejudy

NJlauren said:


> I’m very worried about losing any park reservations


You won't lose your park reservations as long as you keep your ticket.  Remove the others from the package reservation.  You may want to cancel _their _park reservations, or eventually the system will catch up and auto-cancel them anyway.


----------



## NJlauren

lanejudy said:


> You won't lose your park reservations as long as you keep your ticket.  Remove the others from the package reservation.  You may want to cancel _their _park reservations, or eventually the system will catch up and auto-cancel them anyway.



if they end up not coming I will cancel them for sure!  Thanks!  Great information as always!


----------



## chos

lanejudy said:


> Not necessary.  You can wait until you know your next planned dates -- even if that's a year from now or 2 years from now or 10 years out.  Each time you change the date, you will need to pay any incremental difference in cost (if there is one).  If you do that multiple times, you do run the risk of settling on a date with lower cost, and you do not get a refund.  Just make note of the ticket numbers and value, so you'll have that info if/when the tickets may disappear from your view in MDE - WDW can always see them, though.


OK - thank you. The ticket agent I purchased from told me on the phone today that I could either return the tickets for the 95% refund (I'm within my 90 day cancellation window) or change the date on the ticket to my new trip date - and that this had to be done by Aug. 4. But he sounded like he was new, so I wasn't sure this was correct. I do have actual paper tickets and not e-tickets so I wasn't sure if that made a difference.


----------



## Robo

NJlauren said:


> I have a package with 4 day park hoppers, for 4 people, there is a small chance I end up going solo, if my family will need to quarantine upon return.
> 
> 1. If I go and use my ticket but my family doesn’t use their tickets will I be able to use the value for future tickets?
> I think yes based on first few post,
> 2. but not positive as it’s part of a package.


1. Yes.
2. Does not make a difference.


----------



## Iowamomof4

I upgraded a couple ph tickets in the app today (changed the start date from August 4 to August 3) and I'm wondering how long it should take before those changes show up in the app so I can make my park reservations? It's only been 30 minutes or so, but I'm anxious!


----------



## Robo

Iowamomof4 said:


> I upgraded a couple ph tickets in the app today (changed the start date from August 4 to August 3) and I'm wondering how long it should take before those changes show up in the app so I can make my park reservations? It's only been 30 minutes or so, but I'm anxious!


Very quickly.
Restart your device.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Robo said:


> Very quickly.
> Restart your device.



Sigh. I hadn't tried that yet, but now I have and it didn't work. I've tried logging out and back in, pulling down to "refresh" while sitting on the page with the ticket, and I even tried putting in the confirmation number as if it were a new ticket to link. Nothing has worked. Now it's been closer to 2 hours. Sounds like I might have to call.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Iowamomof4 said:


> Sigh. I hadn't tried that yet, but now I have and it didn't work. I've tried logging out and back in, pulling down to "refresh" while sitting on the page with the ticket, and I even tried putting in the confirmation number as if it were a new ticket to link. Nothing has worked. Now it's been closer to 2 hours. Sounds like I might have to call.


90 minutes of hold time later, the helpful cm was able to get it fixed.


----------



## Marvin1968

Does the new ticket center in DS get crowded?  I need to activate my salute tickets.


----------



## CarolynFH

Marvin1968 said:


> Does the new ticket center in DS get crowded?  I need to activate my salute tickets.


It wasn’t crowded on a Monday at noon in early March, but I can’t say it’s never crowded. In general, though, it’s a good place to go especially to activate tickets the day before you want to enter your first park.


----------



## Marvin1968

CarolynFH said:


> It wasn’t crowded on a Monday at noon in early March, but I can’t say it’s never crowded. In general, though, it’s a good place to go especially to activate tickets the day before you want to enter your first park.


Thank you!


----------



## Cyrra

Question - Hubby and I are headed to see the Mouse next April.  I have purchased the 10 day Parker hopper Plus.  We arrive on a Sunday, however I don't plan on hitting any of the main parks until Monday (already have the park reservations).  My question is, can we use one of our "plus" options to hit a water park when we arrive Sunday or even play a round of golf without it impacting our tickets in any way?


----------



## Robo

Cyrra said:


> Question - Hubby and I are headed to see the Mouse next April.  I have purchased the 10 day Parker hopper Plus.  We arrive on a Sunday, however I don't plan on hitting any of the main parks until Monday (already have the park reservations).  My question is, can we use one of our "plus" options to hit a water park when we arrive Sunday or even play a round of golf without it impacting our tickets in any way?


You can use some of your "plus" options on the tickets before you use the tickets to enter a Theme Park.

Your statement, "without it impacting our tickets in any way" is somewhat confusing.
I assume you mean " without it impacting our *10 THEME PARK tickets..."*
(The number of days that any of your ticket options will remain valid will "start counting down" 
the first time you use any of those options.)


----------



## luvdisney00

Robo said:


> 1. Yes. Outside the gates of any park, at TTC, and at Disney Springs.
> 2. Varies. (Booking _Earlier_ is always better.)
> 3. Depending on various factors, you might be better off making your first day’s reservation in advance and making your last days’ reservation(s) when you upgrade your tickets.
> 4. Nobody knows when or if AP purchases will return.
> Otherwise, you should call and ask to upgrade your tickets before your trip.
> Explain carefully and ask nicely.


Thank you


----------



## Cyrra

Thanks Robo - yes, that is what I meant.  I didn't want it to impact my "Theme Park" tickets.  We should be safe as we will only be there a total of 13 days so they shouldn't expire before we leave.  I figured it would be a nice way to kill time while we wait for our room to be ready by hitting a water park or getting some golf in.


Robo said:


> You can use some of your "plus" options on the tickets before you use the tickets to enter a Theme Park.
> 
> Your statement, "without it impacting our tickets in any way" is somewhat confusing.
> I assume you mean " without it impacting our *10 THEME PARK tickets..."*
> (The number of days that any of your ticket options will remain valid will "start counting down"
> the first time you use any of those options.)


----------



## Robo

Cyrra said:


> Thanks Robo - yes, that is what I meant.  I didn't want it to impact my "Theme Park" tickets.
> We should be safe as
> 1. we will only be there a total of 13 days so they shouldn't expire before we leave.
> 2. I figured it would be a nice way to kill time while we wait for our room to be ready by hitting a water park or getting some golf in.


1. Yes. In that case, no problem at all.
2. Have fun!


----------



## cindianne320

Hi! My kids have tickets for August and April. (4 days and then 6 days) They appear to be dated. Do I need to call to make sure the system uses the correct tickets? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

cindianne320 said:


> Hi! My kids have tickets for August and April. (4 days and then 6 days) They appear to be dated. Do I need to call to make sure the system uses the correct tickets? Thanks!


Call?
Nope.
Multitude of reasons, but foremost, the system can’t access a ticket that is not “active” on the date of entry.


----------



## harleyquinn

Nevermind. Figured it out!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

APs are coming back. Just announced in the Disneyland Key program!! Yay!!


----------



## iujen94

With WDW AP sales starting back up before October 1, and *assuming* upgrades work like they did pre-Covid...

I know you can upgrade a ticket to an AP. 

Can you upgrade a ticket to an AP renewal?

Can you upgrade multiple tickets to an AP and/or AP renewal?

I’ve got 3 4-day tickets for my DH and sons for our family trip in January. I think we may only go to the parks for 3 days. I’m wondering if I could apply their tickets to an AP renewal (or new AP) for me, and then just buy them new 3-day tickets.


----------



## Robo

iujen94 said:


> With WDW AP sales starting back up before October 1, and *assuming* upgrades work like they did pre-Covid...
> 1. I know you can upgrade a ticket to an AP.
> 2. Can you upgrade a ticket to an AP renewal?
> 3. Can you upgrade multiple tickets to an AP and/or AP renewal?
> I’ve got 3 4-day tickets for my DH and sons for our family trip in January. I think we may only go to the parks for 3 days.
> 4. I’m wondering if I could apply their tickets to an AP renewal (or new AP) for me, and then just buy them new 3-day tickets.


1. Yup.
2. Yes.
3. Nope.
4. Upgrades are strictly "one ticket per one upgrade."
So 3 separate tickets can be upgraded to 3 separate APs (but not all 3 into one AP.)


----------



## iujen94

Robo said:


> 1. Yup.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Nope.
> 4. Upgrades are strictly "one ticket per one upgrade."
> So 3 separate tickets can be upgraded to 3 separate APs (but not all 3 into one AP.)



Dang. That’s what I figured, but not what I hoped!  Thanks for the quick info.


----------



## Distriv

I have a 10 day hopper for a trip in late September and really hope AP sales start up before my trip begins so I can upgrade and use the AP discounts.  Has there been any talk about upgrading without having to re-do park reservations already made for that ticket?


----------



## lanejudy

Distriv said:


> Has there been any talk about upgrading without having to re-do park reservations already made for that ticket?


You should not need to re-do theme park reservations.  Those have stayed in place for others who qualified for “recovery” APs or renewals.  As long as any valid ticket media remains in your profile the park reservations are fin, even if the type of ticket changes.


----------



## Paula25

Does the original price paid for a ticket impact the cost to upgrade? 

We purchased tickets when they were running the 6 days for the price of 4 days promo. The current difference in price for a 6 day park hopper vs. a 7 day park hopper during our stay is $17.43. If we want to upgrade to 7 days from 6, is that the price we would pay for the upgrade, or will they look at the promo price we actually paid instead?


----------



## Robo

Paula25 said:


> Does the original price paid for a ticket impact the cost to upgrade?
> 
> We purchased tickets when they were running the 6 days for the price of 4 days promo. The current difference in price for a 6 day park hopper vs. a 7 day park hopper during our stay is $17.43. If we want to upgrade to 7 days from 6, is that the price we would pay for the upgrade, or will they look at the promo price we actually paid instead?


It depends on (and is based on) what the online full DISNEY price was for a 6-day PH ticket on the date that you bought your original ticket.


----------



## CarolynFH

Paula25 said:


> Does the original price paid for a ticket impact the cost to upgrade?
> 
> We purchased tickets when they were running the 6 days for the price of 4 days promo. The current difference in price for a 6 day park hopper vs. a 7 day park hopper during our stay is $17.43. If we want to upgrade to 7 days from 6, is that the price we would pay for the upgrade, or will they look at the promo price we actually paid instead?


If it's a DVC promo "buy 4 days get 2 free" ticket, and you haven't used any of the days yet, the upgrade value is what you paid for it, i.e. the cost for a 4-day ticket.  If you use one or more days before you upgrade, then the upgrade value is whatever the price for a 6-day ticket was when you bought it. See *this post. *


----------



## PFopma

We  have a resort reservation with 7 day park hopper tickets for three people. My nephew who is staying with us lives in south FL and was wondering if he could convert his ticket to a FL Annual Pass. Does anyone know if this is allowed and what he would need to do it? I imagine he would have to call?


----------



## NMK62303

Question about length of ticket media - if I bought a 2 day park hopper but decided Before our trip to extend the resort reservation (booked as room only, not package), would I be able to contact Disney in advance and extend the ticket to say a 6 day park hopper? In advance before the trip, so I could book park reservations?  Instead of purchasing a separate 4 day park hopper for those additional days? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

NMK62303 said:


> Question about length of ticket media - if I bought a 2 day park hopper but decided Before our trip to extend the resort reservation (booked as room only, not package), would I be able to contact Disney in advance and extend the ticket to say a 6 day park hopper? In advance before the trip, so I could book park reservations?  Instead of purchasing a separate 4 day park hopper for those additional days? Thanks!


(Your resort reservation does not figure into this situation.)
It's possible that you could upgrade your ticket directly from your MDX account.
Otherwise, it is usually possible to upgrade a ticket in advance by contacting Disney.


----------



## Robo

PFopma said:


> We  have a resort reservation with 7 day park hopper tickets for three people. My nephew who is staying with us lives in south FL and was wondering if he could convert his ticket to a FL Annual Pass. Does anyone know if this is allowed and what he would need to do it? I imagine he would have to call?


If WDW is selling new Florida Resident APs, there's no need to do this upgrade in advance.
Once he is at WDW, at some point during the trip, he just needs to go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations and have with him his ticket (even if it is already partially used) and his legal Florida photo ID, and he can upgrade to AP.


----------



## snowwhite84

Hi all! I have a four day Florida resident ticket, completely unused. When annual passes are sold again, will I be able to upgrade to a Florida resident AP? I know this has been possible in years pass but I just saw something on Instagram about CA residents being unable to upgrade a CA resident multi day ticket to the new Magic Key pass. Thanks for any tips!


----------



## Robo

snowwhite84 said:


> Hi all! I have a four day Florida resident ticket, completely unused.
> 1. When annual passes are sold again, will I be able to upgrade to a Florida resident AP?
> I know this has been possible in years pass but
> 2. I just saw something on Instagram about CA residents being unable to upgrade a CA resident multi day ticket to the new Magic Key pass. Thanks for any tips!


1. Yes. (Or at least use those tickets' original value toward buying any 4 new current tickets or APs.)
2. Ticketing for Disneyland is completely unrelated to WDW ticketing.


----------



## buzz1fan

If we have a 2 day ticket in December and after 1 day at a park we decide it is to busy and want to save the other day for the following June can we do that?  The ticket states can only use the days we are there.


----------



## DisBuckMan

buzz1fan said:


> If we have a 2 day ticket in December and after 1 day at a park we decide it is to busy and want to save the other day for the following June can we do that?  The ticket states can only use the days we are there.




No. Your ticket will expire 4 days after the start date. Here's a link to help you....

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/tickets/ticket-dates/


----------



## Robo

buzz1fan said:


> If we have a 2 day ticket in December and after 1 day at a park we decide it is to busy and want to save the other day for the following June can we do that?  The ticket states can only use the days we are there.


Nope.
However, since there is very little difference in price between buying a 2-day ticket or buying *two* 1-day tickets, if you think you may not want to go for two days in December, you could just buy a 1-day ticket.
If you _then_ decide that you _do_ want to go for a second day in December, you could UPGRADE to a two-day ticket _on the day that you are in the park_ (and still get the 2-day price.)
The main difference would be that you would need to wait until on the day that you do the upgrade to be able to make a reservation to go to the second park.


----------



## buzz1fan

Thank you


----------



## Tess

I know there have been many questions with regard to applying tickets to AP renewals.  In November 2020 we purchased 7 day PH passes in order to make our park reservations for October 2021.  Our APs expire on 10/8/21 and our plan was to apply the purchase price of the PHs to the renewal.

I finally called the VIPassholder line this a.m. and successfully completed that transaction.  Now I will be able to make our park reservations for May which has been scheduled since June.  I wanted to get this done early because the rumors of AP returning soon made me concerned that prices would also be going up for renewal and new APs--should Disney resume sales.

The CM did ask if our PH were third party (they were), but it was not an issue.  Clearly they are able to tell the difference between third party and Disney purchased tickets.

From the start time of the call to VIPassholder to completion of the transaction 57 minutes.  Not horrible given the lengthy waits reported of late.


----------



## Stratman50th

Can someone tell me what a park ticket costs right now please?
I'm only showing Florida resident price which is $109.00. My daughter is looking at coming from Seattle in Dec. and I was curious if everyone is showing the same price. Thanks...


----------



## DisBuckMan

Depends on the actual date in December. A single day, non-hopper, non-FL resident ticket in December ranges anywhere from $133-159, depending on what day she'd be visiting.


----------



## Stratman50th

DisBuckMan said:


> Depends on the actual date in December. A single day, non-hopper, non-FL resident ticket in December ranges anywhere from $133-159, depending on what day she'd be visiting.


Looks like the 9th and 10th of Dec. Thanks for the quick response. I think I need to clear out the cookies and cache and not log in since it appears to keep your settings.


----------



## Robo

Stratman50th said:


> Looks like the 9th and 10th of Dec. Thanks for the quick response. I think I need to clear out the cookies and cache and not log in since it appears to keep your settings.


Or, you can create a new MDX account FOR your daughter with HER address and info.
You can then log in from that new account and you'll see the non-FL prices/tickets.
She can (you can) "join" her account to yours and you can then make joint plans, etc.


----------



## CSLucas

We have a trip planned with 3-day tickets, but I am going to have to leave early. I don't really want to lose the value of my ticket, so I was considering buying an additional 2-day ticket just for me and letting the 3-day one expire. Are there any downsides to this that I'm not thinking about? We are DVC so we will definitely be going back, probably November '22. Is it better to just modify the start date to be in the future rather than let it expire? There is park availability for both days so that's not an issue.


----------



## sponica

If it'll let you change the date, go for it.  If not you always have the value of the ticket.

I would just make sure if they're both in your profile, that you prioritize the 2 day one over the 3 day one at guest services. (assuming both sets of tickets are dated)


----------



## Regsen

If I purchase theme park tickets for a trip in December, but need to cancel the trip, can I use the tickets another time?  The tickets will never have been used yet.


----------



## Nabas

Regsen said:


> If I purchase theme park tickets for a trip in December, but need to cancel the trip, can I use the tickets another time?  The tickets will never have been used yet.


Use can use them as credit for the purchase of another ticket.

Be warned that Disney does not give refunds.  So if the replacements tickets are less than the original, you'll have to use the balance on other tickets.


----------



## CarolynFH

Regsen said:


> If I purchase theme park tickets for a trip in December, but need to cancel the trip, can I use the tickets another time?  The tickets will never have been used yet.





Nabas said:


> Use can use them as credit for the purchase of another ticket.
> 
> Be warned that Disney does not give refunds.  So if the replacements tickets are less than the original, you'll have to use the balance on other tickets.


I am under the impression that if the new ticket costs less than the old ticket, no credit or refund is given, and the guest loses that amount of money.

@Regsen, keep a record of the ticket numbers and the online Disney price for them when you bought them. They will disappear from your MDE account after they expire, but Disney Ticketing will be able to see them when you get ready to exchange them.


----------



## badeacon

I have a question about the DVC Gold annual pass. I renewed ours ,as was expiring 5/14/21 and had planned trip in October 2021 and also January 2022. I am probably going to be cancelling the October trip because grandson unable to be vaccinated. The January trip is cancelled because of expecting new addition to family. It appears that next visit will be end of May 2022.
The gold pass shows in MDE as pass with expiration 2099. Does it still expire one year after the original expired, even if not used in the year?


----------



## CarolynFH

badeacon said:


> I have a question about the DVC Gold annual pass. I renewed ours ,as was expiring 5/14/21 and had planned trip in October 2021 and also January 2022. I am probably going to be cancelling the October trip because grandson unable to be vaccinated. The January trip is cancelled because of expecting new addition to family. It appears that next visit will be end of May 2022.
> The gold pass shows in MDE as pass with expiration 2099. Does it still expire one year after the original expired, even if not used in the year?


Unfortunately, yes, if it was a renewal and you paid the renewal price. I think the 2099 expiration date is there as a placeholder because you haven’t activated it yet (shown ID and DVC blue card at GR before first use to enter a park).  You could call the Passholder line (407) 939-7277 to be sure.


----------



## badeacon

CarolynFH said:


> Unfortunately, yes, if it was a renewal and you paid the renewal price. I think the 2099 expiration date is there as a placeholder because you haven’t activated it yet (shown ID and DVC blue card at GR before first use to enter a park).  You could call the Passholder line (407) 939-7277 to be sure.


That is what I thought. Guess I'll call the line and see if receive any Pixie dust!
So it would be the Passholder line and not MS, since bought through MS?


----------



## CarolynFH

badeacon said:


> That is what I thought. Guess I'll call the line and see if receive any Pixie dust!
> So it would be the Passholder line and not MS, since bought through MS?


I would call the Passholder line because the wait on hold should be shorter than calling MS! And they should be able to see whether you have a new or a renewal certificate in your MDE.


----------



## LSUmiss

If I buy discounted base tickets through Sams or something, can I still upgrade to park hoppers later?


----------



## Robo

LSUmiss said:


> If I buy discounted base tickets through Sams or something, can I still upgrade to park hoppers later?


Yes.

AND, what you PAY for a discounted ticket is not figured in the cost to upgrade.
Subtract the *on-line Disney price* of the ticket that you HAVE  (on the date your ticket was purchased)

from the *on-line Disney price* of the ticket that WANT  (on the date that you upgrade.)
Pay that price for the upgrade.


----------



## LSUmiss

Robo said:


> Yes.
> 
> AND, what you PAY for a discounted ticket is not figured in the cost to upgrade.
> Subtract the *on-line Disney price* of the ticket that you HAVE  (on the date your ticket was purchased)
> 
> from the *on-line Disney price* of the ticket that WANT  (on the date that you upgrade.)
> Pay that price for the upgrade.


So does that essentially mean I’m not getting the discount anymore once I do this b/c I have to pay the current Disney ticket price plus the upgrade?


----------



## twincruisers

Yes, once you upgrade, you are paying full-boat Disney online prices (still cheaper than walk-up) in the upgrade price.


----------



## Robo

LSUmiss said:


> So does that essentially mean I’m not getting the discount anymore once I do this b/c I have to pay the current Disney ticket price plus the upgrade?


No.
It means you get to KEEP the discount.
It's as though you had originally paid the full on-line Disney price for your tickets.
(You would only pay more if Disney had raised general ticket prices between the time that you bought your tickets and the day that you upgrade.)


----------



## twincruisers

Robo said:


> No.
> It means you get to KEEP the discount.
> It's as though you had originally paid the full on-line Disney price for your tickets.
> (You would only pay more if Disney had raised general ticket prices between the time that you bought your tickets and the day that you upgrade.)



Hmm, I didn't see the savings stay when I upgraded from 4-day PH to 7-day PH+. I wonder if categories matter or not.


----------



## Robo

twincruisers said:


> - once you upgrade, you are paying full-boat Disney online prices (still cheaper than walk-up) in the upgrade price.


If the upgrade is done correctly, you will "keep the discount" you got when you bought the original tickets. (Assuming no interim price increase.)



twincruisers said:


> Hmm, I didn't see the savings stay when I upgraded from 4-day PH to 7-day PH+.
> 
> I wonder if *categories* matter or not.


Nope.
It can certainly depend on if the CM doing the upgrade knows the correct procedure.


----------



## 808blessing

Hi!
I have a 6 day *for the price of 4* Disney World ticket that will not be used. It's currently set for a week that my husband I decided to go but to sadly cancel our daughter's ticket. How do I go about making sure I don't lose those 4 days and can apply to a future trip ticket? I guess I"m not worried about the amount of days. I just want to know how to preserve the value and if I just let them expire with the start day listed or do something else?

I did cancel her park reservations. If I click 'change' it says something about if you do this, I will no longer be able to interact with 3rd party seller (UT) on this. I appreciate any insight on this. I tried Mr. Google etc. and I can try to call in the morning....


----------



## Robo

808blessing said:


> Hi!
> I have a 6 day *for the price of 4* Disney World ticket that will not be used. It's currently set for a week that my husband I decided to go but to sadly cancel our daughter's ticket.
> 1. How do I go about making sure I don't lose those 4 days and can apply to a future trip ticket? I guess I"m not worried about the amount of days.
> 2. I just want to know how to preserve the value and if I just let them expire with the start day listed or do something else?
> 3. I did cancel her park reservations.


1. & 2. No need to do anything. That happens by default.
I _would_ copy down the actual ticket NUMBER and keep that safe for your future reference, because when your unused ticket expires, it will become "invisible" (to you) in your MDX account.
3. That's fine.
Sorry to hear that she can't go on this trip.


----------



## lanejudy

808blessing said:


> I have a 6 day *for the price of 4* Disney World ticket that will not be used...  How do I go about making sure I don't lose those 4 days and can apply to a future trip ticket? I"m not worried about the amount of days.


Just to add -- you have a 6-day ticket not a 4-day ticket.  The "for the price of 4" was a promotion by the third party seller but the product you purchased is a full 6-day ticket.  The credit should be equal to the 6-day ticket on WDW website for your dates.  Look that up and make note of it along with the ticket number.


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> That is what I thought. Guess I'll call the line and see if receive any Pixie dust!
> So it would be the Passholder line and not MS, since bought through MS?





badeacon said:


> I have a question about the DVC Gold annual pass. I renewed ours ,as was expiring 5/14/21 and had planned trip in October 2021 and also January 2022. I am probably going to be cancelling the October trip because grandson unable to be vaccinated. The January trip is cancelled because of expecting new addition to family. It appears that next visit will be end of May 2022.
> The gold pass shows in MDE as pass with expiration 2099. Does it still expire one year after the original expired, even if not used in the year?


Sorry that you are cancelling January 2022 -- I guess I will be golfing solo again! 
But congratulations on the new addition


----------



## twincruisers

I doubt this will ever work, but any chance that I can take a WDW PH ticket and somehow apply it to a Magic Key pass? I live on the west coast so it’s more likely to go back to DLR then back to WDW.


----------



## Robo

twincruisers said:


> I doubt this will ever work, but any chance that I can take a WDW PH ticket and somehow apply it to a Magic Key pass? I live on the west coast so it’s more likely to go back to DLR then back to WDW.


WDW and DLR ticketing are completely separate and independent operations.


----------



## leeniewdw

Hi -- I have an odd question (I think).  I've spent the morning grabbing rooms for 3 couples to go in Feb 2022.  I had trouble, for whatever reason, in getting the "park reservations" step to work on my computer (errors, blank screen).  So I switched to the MDE app to see if I could do it (I could).  But when I clicked on "tickets and passes", I noticed that in addition to the park hoppers we have for the Feb 2022 trip, my husband and I have "1 day remaining" on park hoppers that expire next month.  I'm presuming they are the leftover day from when we left on March 14, 2020 which was a day before our original plans ended.   WDW did give us a refund after that trip, we had room, hoppers, and dining plan.  My recollection was that the refund amount covered all of that (though at the time, we were very distracted by all that was going on, the refund took awhile to get, and we were just relieved to be home and healthy).

Anyway -- I can't find any sign of those hoppers with 1 day left on the web, just in the app.  Is there somewhere I should be looking?  I guess I should just call and see.  We may decide to pop down there for a quick weekend of pool and 1 day in parks.


----------



## lanejudy

leeniewdw said:


> I'm presuming they are the leftover day from when we left on March 14, 2020 which was a day before our original plans ended


If it expires 9/26/2021 that's a pretty good bet.  Why you don't see it on the computer - probably the wonky Disney IT.  You could try making a park reservation for a date next month to see if it works.   If the ticket is still valid, that should work.  You can call to confirm but be prepared to be on hold a while.


----------



## leeniewdw

lanejudy said:


> If it expires 9/26/2021 that's a pretty good bet.  Why you don't see it on the computer - probably the wonky Disney IT.  You could try making a park reservation for a date next month to see if it works.   If the ticket is still valid, that should work.



It worked! Ha!   We'll see if we end up going.  We'd already canceled different travel plans for Sept due to COVID, so now to live in the Go/No Go thread and see where we land.

Thanks!


----------



## MarBee

I wasn’t sure where to post this one...

I originally bought my family each a one day ticket for August 3rd.  Unfortunately, we had to cancel our park reservations.  Now my tickets are not showing in MDE.  When I try to re-link the tickets, I get an error message telling me it has already been linked.

I am trying to use those tickets to make a park reservation in September.  Is there a way for me to do this online?  If so, would you mind walking me through it please?

I spent a total of 2.5 hours on and off on hold today only to be hung up on each time I called before I could even speak with a human.  I just don’t have it in me to do this again tomorrow.


----------



## Leigh L

Ugh, I'm so sorry you got disconnected after each time waiting . 

I've never experienced this issue. I'm sorry if this is obvious, but did you try making the reservation anyway (maybe it's a display issue with MDE but the ticket is there?) Or try to rescan with the app (which is glitchy when first linking anyway!) but might work?

Which number were you calling, was it Disney IT? I forget what number I've used in the past, but it may have been this one? (407) 939-4357.


----------



## persnickity

When I needed to change my tickets last month, I got in touch via chat and asked for a call back. It seemed like they called me back sooner than I would have gotten through on hold, and I didn't have to sit there listening to hold music and hoping my call didn't drop for 2+ hours.


----------



## lanejudy

MarBee said:


> I originally bought my family each a one day ticket for August 3rd. Unfortunately, we had to cancel our park reservations. Now my tickets are not showing in MDE. When I try to re-link the tickets, I get an error message telling me it has already been linked.


The tickets are still linked, however they have now expired which is why you can't see them in MDE.  A 1-day ticket is only valid for that single date.  Since that date has passed you will need to call to get the date changed.  Be aware that may (or not) incur an additional fee if your new date is more expensive (no refund if less expensive).  Once the date is changed on the ticket, then you can make new theme park reservations.


----------



## mousestruck

Okay, I have been procrastinating on buying tickets for January 2022 for two reasons... I've been hoping that annual passes would return (sooner rather than later) and I've been hedging our bets in case the pandemic continues to worsen and we wind up canceling.  My original plan was to purchase 8 or 9 day park hoppers (for our family of 4) from an authorized reseller, as we have done many times, and then upgrade them at the end of our trip if APs return.  If all goes smoothly (meaning APs return by then and Disney does not change its bridging policy), we'd save a couple hundred dollars. However, if we decide to cancel, I don't believe that I could get a refund on the tickets. There's also the risk that Disney changes its policies and will not allow me to upgrade a ticket from an authorized reseller.  

Would it be safer for me to buy my tickets directly from Disney, even though it costs more?  If we canceled our trip, would Disney refund my money or at least put it toward AP vouchers if and when APs return?

I really need to pull the trigger so I can make park reservations, so any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Raimiette

Quick question (currently been on hold with WDW for just under an hour so if I can't even do what I want to, I'm going to stop wasting my time lol).

I need to rebook a vacation currently scheduled for September to January next year.  My tickets expire September 26.  Do I need to wait for them to expire prior to calling to apply their credit to the new dates?  Or can I rebook today and have Disney change over the expired tickets to the new dates now even though they aren't expired yet (but will be for the new reservation).


----------



## lanejudy

Raimiette said:


> My tickets expire September 26. Do I need to wait for them to expire prior to calling to apply their credit to the new dates? Or can I rebook today and have Disney change over the expired tickets to the new dates now even though they aren't expired yet (but will be for the new reservation).


Have you tried making the change in MDE?  Some folks have been able to do that.  You do not need to wait until they expire to change the date, but if you can't do it online you will need to call.


----------



## lanejudy

mousestruck said:


> Would it be safer for me to buy my tickets directly from Disney, even though it costs more? If we canceled our trip, would Disney refund my money or at least put it toward AP vouchers if and when APs return?


Generally speaking, stand-alone tickets (not part of a package) are non-refundable regardless of where purchased.  You could book a package (resort+tickets) which would then be fully-refundable until 30 days prior to check-in, and/or can be modified to new dates once you are within that 30-day window.  Or you can purchase tickets from an authorized reseller.  If you end up cancelling the January plans you can use the tickets as credit for a new date. 

As to whether you can upgrade to APs -- I would be highly surprised if WDW doesn't allow third-party tickets to be upgraded to whatever new AP comes out.  It is possible they'll change those rules, but I doubt it.


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> Sorry that you are cancelling January 2022 -- I guess I will be golfing solo again!
> But congratulations on the new addition


Thanks!   Hopefully next time around , we can meet up and golf


----------



## twincruisers

mousestruck said:


> Okay, I have been procrastinating on buying tickets for January 2022 for two reasons... I've been hoping that annual passes would return (sooner rather than later) and I've been hedging our bets in case the pandemic continues to worsen and we wind up canceling.  My original plan was to purchase 8 or 9 day park hoppers (for our family of 4) from an authorized reseller, as we have done many times, and then upgrade them at the end of our trip if APs return.  If all goes smoothly (meaning APs return by then and Disney does not change its bridging policy), we'd save a couple hundred dollars. However, if we decide to cancel, I don't believe that I could get a refund on the tickets. There's also the risk that Disney changes its policies and will not allow me to upgrade a ticket from an authorized reseller.
> 
> Would it be safer for me to buy my tickets directly from Disney, even though it costs more?  If we canceled our trip, would Disney refund my money or at least put it toward AP vouchers if and when APs return?
> 
> I really need to pull the trigger so I can make park reservations, so any thoughts would be appreciated!



We don't have a crystal ball so most of your questions will be hard to answer. The best I could say is that if you are going in Jan 22, just get the reseller PH tickets and make your reservations. Better to satisfy your trip than to mess up the trip. Hope that helps


----------



## CouponGirl

I’ve been trying to hold out to buy tickets to see if any ap news is released; however, I’m getting nervous about not going ahead and purchasing tickets for our trip. If I buy tickets and then APs become available and we want to get one, historically, can we upgrade purchased tickets for a later trip to an ap to be used at an earlier trip? Ex: purchase tickets for November, but upgrade them to an AP and use in October


----------



## twincruisers

CouponGirl said:


> I’ve been trying to hold out to buy tickets to see if any ap news is released; however, I’m getting nervous about not going ahead and purchasing tickets for our trip. If I buy tickets and then APs become available and we want to get one, historically, can we upgrade purchased tickets for a later trip to an ap to be used at an earlier trip? Ex: purchase tickets for November, but upgrade them to an AP and use in October



Historically you can upgrade to AP with purchased tickets with a few exceptions (promo tickets, etc). Hard to say how timing works with the new AP program and your schedule, but I'll let the ones with more background on tickets answer that.


----------



## CouponGirl

twincruisers said:


> Historically you can upgrade to AP with purchased tickets with a few exceptions (promo tickets, etc). Hard to say how timing works with the new AP program and your schedule, but I'll let the ones with more background on tickets answer that.


Thanks


----------



## mousestruck

lanejudy said:


> Generally speaking, stand-alone tickets (not part of a package) are non-refundable regardless of where purchased.  You could book a package (resort+tickets) which would then be fully-refundable until 30 days prior to check-in, and/or can be modified to new dates once you are within that 30-day window.  Or you can purchase tickets from an authorized reseller.  If you end up cancelling the January plans you can use the tickets as credit for a new date.
> 
> As to whether you can upgrade to APs -- I would be highly surprised if WDW doesn't allow third-party tickets to be upgraded to whatever new AP comes out.  It is possible they'll change those rules, but I doubt it.


Thank you!


----------



## Airb330

I am sure this has been asked 1,000 times and I did search but didn't see it (lack of coffee probably).

I had a late March 2020 trip which obviously was canceled by Disney. The tickets ultimately were extended to 9/26, just like everyone else's. The 're-do' trip is for March 2022. I cannot do the change in MDE as they were from a popular discounted site, but are linked to MDE.

1) What # is best to call to get the tickets usable for March?
2) I know they can be bridged, so I am either paying something or _hopefully _nothing at all. I think I bought before the 2020 increase so I probably will pay more; I really can't figure it out and I'll just let Disney figure it out. Allears etc. isn't helpful to see what the value of the ticket was at the time of purchase in 1/2020. I know what I paid to the discounter but that isn't the value of the ticket. What I paid the discounter was $1079.11 and what it costs from the discounter today is $1199.80 a difference of $120.69. I am prepared to pay that, but definitely not more.

I think Disney should have made any tickets that expired in March-July *Non-expiring, just to keep it simple *and for goodwill. Even if I only pay $5 more (unlikely), I will be annoyed I had to call _and _pay. I won't even go through the hoops we went through to get our DVC gold pass! Nothing lately has been very magical


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Is it me or child tickets can't be found when looking on MDE. It's only giving me option to price out adult (10+) tickets.


----------



## pianomanzano

lanejudy said:


> Generally speaking, stand-alone tickets (not part of a package) are non-refundable regardless of where purchased.  You could book a package (resort+tickets) which would then be fully-refundable until 30 days prior to check-in, and/or can be modified to new dates once you are within that 30-day window.  Or you can purchase tickets from an authorized reseller.  If you end up cancelling the January plans you can use the tickets as credit for a new date.
> 
> As to whether you can upgrade to APs -- I would be highly surprised if WDW doesn't allow third-party tickets to be upgraded to whatever new AP comes out.  It is possible they'll change those rules, but I doubt it.



Hi, I have a similar question. I bought tickets through a reseller and added it to MDE for a trip my family was planning on taking starting September 2, but we're cancelling b/c of Delta. I can see the tickets on MDE and have the option to move them to a later time. Question is, (assuming their same AP rules apply) could I move the tickets to a date in the future (perhaps sometime in October or November), pay the difference between the tickets and then pay to upgrade those tickets to AP when APs become available again? If so, could that be done in MDE or would I need to be there in person? I was reading a couple of the stickied posts on pg.1 and it sounded like you need to be in person to convert/upgrade tickets to APs, but just wanted to clarify since I was confused. Thanks in advance and super appreciate this thread!! Before finding this, I wasn't even aware that those tickets could even be moved to a different date and that we wasted hundreds of dollars buying through a reseller (ironically to save a couple bucks)!


----------



## Robo

pianomanzano said:


> Hi, I have a similar question. I bought tickets through a reseller and added it to MDE for a trip my family was planning on taking starting September 2, but we're cancelling b/c of Delta. I can see the tickets on MDE and have the option to move them to a later time. Question is, (assuming their same AP rules apply)
> 1. could I move the tickets to a date in the future (perhaps sometime in October or November), pay the difference between the tickets and then pay to upgrade those tickets to AP when APs become available again? If so,
> 2. could that be done in MDE or would I need to be there in person?


1. Yes. It is possible to upgrade tickets multiple times.
2. In-person at WDW.


----------



## pianomanzano

Robo said:


> 1. Yes. It is possible to upgrade tickets multiple times.
> 2. In-person at WDW.


Thanks!


----------



## revoxfire

Hi everyone, haven't kept up but is bridging still active at the parks for someone whose pass got refunded in 2020?


----------



## Robo

revoxfire said:


> Hi everyone, haven't kept up but is bridging still active at the parks for someone whose pass got refunded in 2020?


What can be done is that you can use the original value of the older ticket to help purchase a new ticket


----------



## revoxfire

Robo said:


> What can be done is that you can use the original value of the older ticket to help purchase a new ticket



Got it, so no more upgrading into an annual pass, but instead just getting a daily ticket


----------



## lanejudy

revoxfire said:


> Got it, so no more upgrading into an annual pass, but instead just getting a daily ticket


Right now, no APs are available.  Nobody knows what will be allowed as far as upgrades once APs (or the replacement) are back.  I expect they will continue to allow tickets to be upgraded but that’s just my opinion.


----------



## barefootMom

I cannot find the answer to this simple question -- if I buy tickets (say a 5 day pass through either Disney or UT) for a week in November but then our plans change, can those be used at a later date? We may decide when it gets closer to cancel November and go instead in February.


----------



## CarolynFH

barefootMom said:


> I cannot find the answer to this simple question -- if I buy tickets (say a 5 day pass through either Disney or UT) for a week in November but then our plans change, can those be used at a later date? We may decide when it gets closer to cancel November and go instead in February.


If you change your dates before the current dates of your tickets pass, you can change the dates, possibly online via MDE. If their dates pass without those tickets being used, they’ll disappear from your MDE account (so you need to keep a record of ticket numbers) and you’ll have to call to change the dates (Disney will be able to see them, though). In any case, you’ll have to pay any difference in price if the new tickets cost more than what you have, while there’s no refund if they cost less. You’ll be looking at the online Disney price of the tickets you have when you bought them vs. the online Disney price for the tickets you want.


----------



## Sandiz08

Let’s say we have a ticket credit from expired tickets, if a new promo comes out, could you use that credit to purchase promo tickets, or could you only use the credit on regular price tickets?


----------



## Robo

Sandiz08 said:


> Let’s say we have a ticket credit from expired tickets, if a new promo comes out, could you use that credit to purchase promo tickets, or could you only use the credit on regular price tickets?


Use tor any kind of tickets.


----------



## barefootMom

To purchase our tickets for a November trip I could save about $200 to purchase through a reseller. Is there any reason NOT to buy through the authorized reseller? Would it make it easier for any reason to purchase direct through Disney even though the price is higher? Finally, the reseller offers a 5 day ticket and they also offer a 4 day ticket with 1 day free at the exact same price --- that doesn't make much sense, is one better than the other?


----------



## barefootMom

barefootMom said:


> To purchase our tickets for a November trip I could save about $200 to purchase through a reseller. Is there any reason NOT to buy through the authorized reseller? Would it make it easier for any reason to purchase direct through Disney even though the price is higher? Finally, the reseller offers a 5 day ticket and they also offer a 4 day ticket with 1 day free at the exact same price --- that doesn't make much sense, is one better than the other?


actually, I think the price difference is only $70 not $200


----------



## CarolynFH

barefootMom said:


> To purchase our tickets for a November trip I could save about $200 to purchase through a reseller. Is there any reason NOT to buy through the authorized reseller? Would it make it easier for any reason to purchase direct through Disney even though the price is higher? Finally, the reseller offers a 5 day ticket and they also offer a 4 day ticket with 1 day free at the exact same price --- that doesn't make much sense, is one better than the other?


The only reason to purchase through Disney, IMHO, is that the tickets are linked immediately to your MDE and you can modify them (change dates, add PH) easily through MDE.  With tickets from an authorized reseller, you have to enter the ticket numbers into MDE and link them yourself - very easy to do - and may or may not be able to change them through MDE.  We've always purchased from an authorized reseller to save the $.  And no, there's usually no difference between the 5 day ticket and the 4 day plus 1 day free ticket - they're usually the same ticket, unless there's some special deal going on (e.g. DVC had a deal earlier this year, buy 4 days get 2 days free, and if people later wanted to apply the value of those tickets toward buying different tickets, they only got the value of the 4 day ticket, not a 6 day ticket).  I've always checked Disney's prices as well as several of the authorized resellers before buying.


----------



## vicarrieous

CarolynFH said:


> The only reason to purchase through Disney, IMHO, is that the tickets are linked immediately to your MDE and you can modify them (change dates, add PH) easily through MDE.  With tickets from an authorized reseller, you have to enter the ticket numbers into MDE and link them yourself - very easy to do - and may or may not be able to change them through MDE.  We've always purchased from an authorized reseller to save the $.  And no, there's usually no difference between the 5 day ticket and the 4 day plus 1 day free ticket - they're usually the same ticket, unless there's some special deal going on (e.g. DVC had a deal earlier this year, buy 4 days get 2 days free, and if people later wanted to apply the value of those tickets toward buying different tickets, they only got the value of the 4 day ticket, not a 6 day ticket).  I've always checked Disney's prices as well as several of the authorized resellers before buying.



Just to make sure I am clear, if I buy tickets from an authorized reseller for a Jan 22 trip and need to reschedule, I would not be able to change those tickets linked in my MDE to a new date (and pay the difference if applicable) within MDE, I would need to call Disney? or is this not allowed at all?


----------



## CarolynFH

vicarrieous said:


> Just to make sure I am clear, if I buy tickets from an authorized reseller for a Jan 22 trip and need to reschedule, I would not be able to change those tickets linked in my MDE to a new date (and pay the difference if applicable) within MDE, I would need to call Disney? or is this not allowed at all?


It's allowed - I'm just not certain about making changes online in MDE.  I think you can do it in MDE, as long as you do it before the existing tickets' dates pass, but I can't remember for certain whether resellers' tickets cause issues or not.  Hopefully someone else will come along who has experience or knowledge to straighten that out!


----------



## Moneypenny

We have a guest traveling with us in November.  He doesn't have an MDE profile, but I guess I made one for him when I added him to my Friends and Family list in MDE.  If I buy a ticket and assign it to him in my MDE, but then he ends up not traveling with us, can I just reassign that ticket to someone else in my MDE?  Would it matter if I purchased it directly from Disney or from an authorized reseller?  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Moneypenny said:


> We have a guest traveling with us in November.  He doesn't have an MDE profile, but I guess I made one for him when I added him to my Friends and Family list in MDE.
> 1. If I buy a ticket and assign it to him in my MDE, but then he ends up not traveling with us, can I just reassign that ticket to someone else in my MDE?
> 2.  Would it matter if I purchased it directly from Disney or from an authorized reseller?  Thanks!


1. Yes.
2. No.


----------



## Moneypenny

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. No.


Thank you!


----------



## lhuggi1

I wonder if we will still be able to bridge paid theme park tickets to the NEW Annual passes?


----------



## SamR

lhuggi1 said:


> I wonder if we will still be able to bridge paid theme park tickets to the NEW Annual passes?


From the Disney page announcing the new program:
"Starting September 8, extend the fun by upgrading an eligible ticket into a select Annual Pass.
If you purchased an eligible theme park ticket, you can apply the entire price paid into a select Annual Pass. Eligibility rules apply."


----------



## Bmlors

I'm also curious about tickets that were used during the time when AP's were unavailable. We went in March (2021) and I asked guest services if I could somehow log my tickets to credit for a future AP purchase when AP's were available -- because we knew we would go again in November and December. They told me then that they were keeping track of that for awhile, but had stopped doing it by the time I was there.

So right now I have tickets purchased (but unused) for an upcoming November trip. It's clear that those I could credit toward an AP purchase. But if I cannot "back-credit" my March 2021 tickets, then the math no longer makes sense. I'm guessing this will require a conversation with Disney...


----------



## ScottOKW2K

Robo,

I have a WDW visit coming up 12/24 leaving 1/3/22. I currently have a multi-day ticket for this trip. If I upgrade to an AP at the beginning of the trip it would have to be an Incredi-Pass  due to the blackout dates. If I wait till 1/1/22 and upgrade would I be able to upgrade to the Sorcerer Pass? I am a DVC member so I would meet that qualification.


----------



## Robo

ScottOKW2K said:


> Robo,
> 
> I have a WDW visit coming up 12/24 leaving 1/3/22. I currently have a multi-day ticket for this trip. If I upgrade to an AP at the beginning of the trip it would have to be an Incredi-Pass  due to the blackout dates.
> * If I wait till 1/1/22 and upgrade would I be able to upgrade to the Sorcerer Pass?* I am a DVC member so I would meet that qualification.


*Yes. *
You can upgrade to any kind of available AP (even though you may have used your original ticket during a time when your choice of new AP would not be valid) up until close-of-business ON the same day that you use your original ticket's last asset.


----------



## Robo

Bmlors said:


> I'm also curious about tickets that were used during the time when AP's were unavailable. We went in March (2021) and I asked guest services if I could somehow log my tickets to credit for a future AP purchase when AP's were available -- because we knew we would go again in November and December. They told me then that they were keeping track of that for awhile, but had stopped doing it by the time I was there.
> 
> So right now I have tickets purchased (but unused) for an upcoming November trip. It's clear that those I could credit toward an AP purchase. But if I cannot "back-credit" my March 2021 tickets, then the math no longer makes sense. *I'm guessing this will require a conversation with Disney...*


As always, explain carefully and completely... and ask nicely.


----------



## mcgregml

Question (apologies in advance if it's already been addressed):

In February 2019, I bought a voucher for a Gold AP (DVC member).  It was never activated as I haven't traveled to WDW since then.  Do you think I'll be allowed to activate it on my upcoming trip at the end of September?  Or will I need to upgrade it to one of the new AP's rolled out this morning?  Any ideas who I could contact to find out if this is too new of a question?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Robo

mcgregml said:


> Question (apologies in advance if it's already been addressed):
> 
> In February 2019, I bought a voucher for a Gold AP (DVC member).  It was never activated as I haven't traveled to WDW since then.  Do you think I'll be allowed to activate it on my upcoming trip at the end of September?  Or will I need to upgrade it to one of the new AP's rolled out this morning?  Any ideas who I could contact to find out if this is too new of a question?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!


You could call the DVC line.
However, since they JUST ANNOUNCED the new APs today, I would certainly wait several days, or so, to try and call.
Time for the new info to spread to the phone CMs... and for the number of guests calling to wain a bit.


----------



## pianomanzano

For upgrading to AP, can the value of tickets from two people be used towards one AP? For example, I have 4-day tickets for me and my wife. Could I use the value of both of our tickets to upgrade to an AP just for me? With the new APs, not yet sure if it's worth having both of us getting APs. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

pianomanzano said:


> For upgrading to AP, can the value of tickets from two people be used towards one AP? For example, I have 4-day tickets for me and my wife. Could I use the value of both of our tickets to upgrade to an AP just for me? With the new APs, not yet sure if it's worth having both of us getting APs. Thanks!


Maybe,  but generally only if the tickets have not been used at all before upgrading.
Once a ticket has started to be used it can only be used to help upgrade to only one higher-priced ticket.


----------



## RoseGold

My guest doesn't want to go to Boo Bash anymore.  Think I can get this applied to my APs instead?  Should I try to get it applied to a regular ticket for me first?


----------



## Robo

RoseGold said:


> My guest doesn't want to go to Boo Bash anymore.  Think I can get this applied to my APs instead?  Should I try to get it applied to a regular ticket for me first?


You can “ask nicely.”


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Do you lose your park reservations if you upgrade to a new AP? Here is my scenario. I have a 3 day hopper. My last park day is October 1. Would I lose that park reservation, if I upgrade my ticket earlier in the trip? Thank you.


----------



## burnurcomputer

Ah, heck! I think I know the answer, but want to ask to be sure.

I leave tomorrow, and depart on the 8th. I am one day shy on my ticket to upgrade to an AP. Can I add a day to my ticket and upgrade it to an AP?


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Robo,
I bought some AP certificates before I retired, to beat future price increases.
WDW used to just activate them, without charging price difference.
Do you think they will charge the price difference on these new APs?


----------



## Gizmo74

What would be my cost to upgrade to Sorcerer Pass?  Below is what I paid for 4 BASE 8 Day tickets start park day Oct 2.

8 Base Day 4 tickets - Bought from Reseller - $2,352.28
If I would have bought direct from Disney - $2,461.04


If I bought 4 Sorcerer Annual pass, the price is $800/each (Not sure tax rate) $3,200 plus tax.

Will Disney use the amount that I paid to the reseller or will they use the current Disney value of $2,461?


----------



## lanejudy

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Do you lose your park reservations if you upgrade to a new AP?


You _shouldn't _lose your park reservations by upgrading your ticket in any manner.  However I have read that WDW phone CMs are recommending not to upgrade until your last day.  Whether that advice is simply overly-cautious, or they are aware of any issue with the system, I can't say.

Once you have entered the park on Oct. 1st, no reason not to upgrade.  You are already in the park using the reservation.


----------



## lanejudy

Gizmo74 said:


> Will Disney use the amount that I paid to the reseller or will they use the current Disney value of $2,461?


The credit towards an upgrade will be WDW's online price on the date you purchased your 3rd party tickets, for the same dates.  If ticket prices increased since you purchased yours, you will not receive credit for the current value.

Upgrades are a 1:1 transaction.  I suggest you calculate out the value for 1 of your tickets (note if any are kids tickets it will vary) and then look up the AP price for 1 ticket, subtract the difference.  That is what you will owe to upgrade for 1 AP.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

lanejudy said:


> You _shouldn't _lose your park reservations by upgrading your ticket in any manner.  However I have read that WDW phone CMs are recommending not to upgrade until your last day.  Whether that advice is simply overly-cautious, or they are aware of any issue with the system, I can't say.
> 
> Once you have entered the park on Oct. 1st, no reason not to upgrade.  You are already in the park using the reservation.



My resort arrival date is September 25, but I'd first enter a park on September 27. In the olden days your AP start date would be the first day you entered a park. Also, waiting until October 1 I'd miss out on the opportunity to go to more parks earlier in my stay.


----------



## Gizmo74

lanejudy said:


> The credit towards an upgrade will be WDW's online price on the date you purchased your 3rd party tickets, for the same dates.  If ticket prices increased since you purchased yours, you will not receive credit for the current value.
> 
> Upgrades are a 1:1 transaction.  I suggest you calculate out the value for 1 of your tickets (note if any are kids tickets it will vary) and then look up the AP price for 1 ticket, subtract the difference.  That is what you will owe to upgrade for 1 AP.



I bought all adult tickets from the reseller at $588.07 each back in May.  I don't think Disney raised prices since I bought.  If I would have bought the ticket from them, it would have been $615.26.  

So you are saying when I upgrade I will pay the difference of $800 - $588.07?  (Not sure what the tax is on the $800 but what I paid to reseller has tax in it).  So I would pay approximately $211.93 each ticket to upgrade?  Disney will not bridge me to their price of $615.26?  

Not talking about a whole lot of money but every bit helps and I want to make sure they are doing it right.


----------



## lanejudy

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> My resort arrival date is September 25, but I'd first enter a park on September 27. In the olden days your AP start date would be the first day you entered a park. Also, waiting until October 1 I'd miss out on the opportunity to go to more parks earlier in my stay.


Ah, I didn't realize you don't have enough days on your hopper.   I would upgrade in-person, and while at the counter ask them to check your park reservations at the same time to be sure nothing gets lost.  Make a screenshot before to show you have the 10/1 reservation already.  I honestly don't think it will interfere with the park reservations, though.  People have been upgrading tickets for the past year with no problem.

I expect the AP start date will be the first day you use the ticket that gets upgraded, regardless of whether you upgrade on your first or last day.  So if you enter a park on 9/27, that will be your AP expiration next year.


----------



## lanejudy

@Gizmo74 -- I didn't do the math or look up values but assuming your numbers are correct, you'll receive credit for the WDW value -- the $615.26.  $800(+tax) minus $615.26.  So somewhere around $185-$190 to account for the tax.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Gizmo74 said:


> What would be my cost to upgrade to Sorcerer Pass?  Below is what I paid for 4 BASE 8 Day tickets start park day Oct 2.
> 
> 8 Base Day 4 tickets - Bought from Reseller - $2,352.28
> If I would have bought direct from Disney - $2,461.04
> 
> 
> If I bought 4 Sorcerer Annual pass, the price is $800/each (Not sure tax rate) $3,200 plus tax.
> 
> Will Disney use the amount that I paid to the reseller or will they use the current Disney value of $2,461?


Gizmo, I believe the new Sorcerer pass is $899 plus 6.5% tax each, not $800.


----------



## Gizmo74

lanejudy said:


> @Gizmo74 -- I didn't do the math or look up values but assuming your numbers are correct, you'll receive credit for the WDW value -- the $615.26.  $800(+tax) minus $615.26.  So somewhere around $185-$190 to account for the tax.


Thank you!!  I was hoping they would bridge it.  I guess I can afford to add the Memory Maker now.


----------



## Gizmo74

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> Gizmo, I believe the new Sorcerer pass is $899 plus 6.5% tax each, not $800.


OMG!  you are right.  Yikes.  Thanks for catching that.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Thank you lanejudy. I agree. I plan to go to a service window on my arrival day and discuss. Years ago when we upgraded to AP I was told I'd lose my FPs, but I went to a kiosk and they were still there. I was thinking of taking a screen shot, too.


----------



## Robo

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> 1. Do you lose your park reservations if you upgrade to a new AP? Here is my scenario. I have a 3 day hopper. My last park day is October 1.
> 2. Would I lose that park reservation, if I upgrade my ticket earlier in the trip? Thank you.


1. No.
2. No.


----------



## Robo

burnurcomputer said:


> Ah, heck! I think I know the answer, but want to ask to be sure.
> 
> I leave tomorrow, and depart on the 8th. I am one day shy on my ticket to upgrade to an AP. Can I add a day to my ticket and upgrade it to an AP?


Tickets can be upgraded more than once.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Do you think I will be charged the price difference when I go to activate an AP certificate or voucher purchased in 2011?


----------



## Robo

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> Do you think I will be charged the price difference when I go to activate an AP certificate or voucher purchased in 2011?


Nobody knows.
It never hurts to ask nicely for what you'd like if given a disappointing number.


----------



## BayGirl22

Thanks for all the updates on this thread - exciting news today. I'd like advice on the best way to upgrade. 

We have 4 x 10 day hoppers purchased with a Feb '22 start date. I'm taking a solo trip arriving Sept 8th (perfect timing) and want to upgrade my Hopper to the Sorcerer Pass. Couple questions: 

1. I arrive the night of Sept 8th, staying at the Dolphin, so I assume the ticket deck there will not be able to handle an AP upgrade. Best to just head to the TTC or is there somewhere in the Epcot resort area that can handle this? 

2. I assume I'll need to change the start date on my ticket from Feb '22 to Sept '21 before I upgrade? The price will be lower so no cost to change it, but should I wait to have the CM change it? I worry that I'll start the clock on my 10 days when i'm only there for 4 and something will go wrong (Covid uncertainty I guess). 
The downside to waiting is that right now I can't make park reservations for the September trip - but I'm not to worried about them filling up, and I'm staying onsite so I have that buket. 

3. For the other 3 Hoppers - Can I upgrade them all on Sept 8 but then not activate them until Feb when my family is there? Or should we just wait? We'll want to use the extra days for park reservations, but plenty of time to do it over the phone before Feb.


----------



## FoodieFriend

Waiting to see how everyone's upgrade to AP experiences will be after Sept 8. I don't need tickets until 2023 but I have 2x non-expiring 7 day base/one park per day tickets that I may decide to use for upgrading to Sorcerer's APs. My main concern is being able to get the correct value for my tickets because the phone CMs do not seem as knowledgeable as the front of the park CMs. I don't think I can wait until we get to WDW because we'll need to have booked our park passes in advance for 8 days but my tickets are only for 7 days.


----------



## gottalovepluto

I would tread carefully on ticket upgrades if you are worried about your park reservations. Scott Gustin on Twitter specifically said when a ticket is upgraded it’s park reservations will be cancelled so WDW is recommending guests upgrade on the last day of their ticket.

My takeaways

1. That is a horrible recommendation money wise as you lose all your AP discounts those days, well horrible for us customers anyway.
2. I can’t find where Disney stated this publicly (could have been a media briefing as this blogger does have access to those?)
3. I absolutely believe WDW IT could have engineered a mess like that #DisneyIT and Disney is too cheap to let them engineer a fix it button


----------



## Robo

BayGirl22 said:


> Thanks for all the updates on this thread - exciting news today. I'd like advice on the best way to upgrade.
> 
> We have 4 x 10 day hoppers purchased with a Feb '22 start date. I'm taking a solo trip arriving Sept 8th (perfect timing) and want to upgrade my Hopper to the Sorcerer Pass. Couple questions:
> 
> 1. I arrive the night of Sept 8th, staying at the Dolphin, so I assume the ticket deck there will not be able to handle an AP upgrade. Best to just head to the TTC or is there somewhere in the Epcot resort area that can handle this?
> 
> 2. I assume I'll need to change the start date on my ticket from Feb '22 to Sept '21 before I upgrade? The price will be lower so no cost to change it, but should I wait to have the CM change it? I worry that I'll start the clock on my 10 days when i'm only there for 4 and something will go wrong (Covid uncertainty I guess).
> The downside to waiting is that right now I can't make park reservations for the September trip - but I'm not to worried about them filling up, and I'm staying onsite so I have that buket.
> 
> 3a. For the other 3 Hoppers - Can I upgrade them all on Sept 8 but then not activate them until Feb when my family is there?
> 3b. Or should we just wait?


1. There is a full Guest Relations and Ticket Booth outside the Epcot International Gateway entrance.
Just stroll over there and either can help you.
2. I don't think you'd need to change anything just to use the value of an unused ticket toward the purchase of a higher-level ticket (AP in this case.) Once you upgrade, only the rules of your new ticket will apply.
3a. Yes.
3b. Can't predict what will happen in these uncertain times.


----------



## rickyjmtl

Hi guys!

Just want to make sure my plan is sound.

So we have two base tickets with no park hopper.

We are coming in on Sept. 25th. until Oct. 2nd

I have a house with my mom down in florida.  I have bills (electrical and water).

My husband has none if that.

So my plan is to upgrade his tickets to the Incredi-pass on the 8th.
I'll do it on the phone in order not to lose my park passes.

We will use his magic band for everything we buy in order to get the rebates.

I, on the other hand, plan on getting the Pirate Pass.
I will first add on the park hopper on Sept 8th.

I will then upgrade while at Magic Kingdom on Oct. 1st at Guest Relations to the Pirate Pass.
I would be surprised if they kick me out since it's a blocked date but I'll do it at the very last minute.

We then are two more trips planned during this AP year.

Am I missing anything?


----------



## BayGirl22

Robo said:


> 1. There is a full Guest Relations and Ticket Booth outside the Epcot International Gateway entrance.
> Just stroll over there and either can help you.
> 2. I don't think you'd need to change anything just to use the value of an unused ticket toward the purchase of a higher-level ticket (AP in this case.) Once you upgrade, only the rules of your new ticket will apply.
> 3a. Yes.
> 3b. Can't predict what will happen in these uncertain times.



Thanks Robo - appreciate all your contributions here. Good to have the expert opinion that my plan will work.

Glad I can upgrade at the International Gateway - in an ideal world Food and Wine is where I'm headed for dinner anyway.


----------



## DISJeff74

I have 3 day base tickets that I want to convert to a Sorcerer AP for 3 people.  I have park reservations on the 30th (HS), 1st (MK) and the 3rd (Epcot) and I have had them for months.   Is the consensus:
1 - I have to make the ticket to AP upgrade in person?
2 - I may lose the reservations due to the upgrade?


----------



## jwinky

I need advise on how to handle.

If I have one day left on my ticket on Sept 8th, can I call on Sept 8th to upgrade to AP before the ticket expires?  I cannot physically be at the guest relations or ticket booth to upgrade since I would have already return back from my trip.  I wasn't sure if being at Guest Relations or ticket booths was required when taking a partial used ticket pass to upgrade to AP vs an unused pass.


----------



## Robo

DISJeff74 said:


> I have 3 day base tickets that I want to convert to a Sorcerer AP for 3 people.  I have park reservations on the 30th (HS), 1st (MK) and the 3rd (Epcot) and I have had them for months.   Is the consensus:
> 1 - I have to make the ticket to AP upgrade in person?
> 2 - I may lose the reservations due to the upgrade?


1- Very likely.
2. No. Not at all.


----------



## DISJeff74

According to guest services:
1 - Yes.  It is recommended that I upgrade the last day of the multi-day ticket AFTER I have entered the park (10/3 in my case).  I will get credit for the full 3 day ticket.  The start of the AP will be the first day I enter the parks on the multi-day ticket (9/30 in my case)
2 - Yes.  The reservations will be auto canceled If I attempt to do it before I enter the parks.

I assume now I wait to upgrade in Epcot on 10/3.


----------



## lanejudy

DISJeff74 said:


> 2 - Yes. The reservations will be auto canceled If I attempt to do it before I enter the parks.


Unless something very different has changed (possibly with Disney IT?!) - this has NOT been the case with any ticket changes or upgrades or add-ons in the past year.  People have used regular tickets to upgrade to Recovery APs with no problems.  I'm not seeing why suddenly there would be a problem now.  But if you want to be extra careful, wait and upgrade at the end of your trip.


----------



## Minnie368

We’re going to a convention in Jan and looking to get 8-day PH.  Convention price is $75 less than purchasing direct through Disney.  Can convention tickets be upgraded to AP?  Particularly would like to purchase the PH now and upgrade before we go because this trip is in January and we have another in March but don’t want to wait till Jan to make the March park reservations because it’s during busy spring break time. Also, will the $75 savings carry over to the purchase of the upgrade to AP or will we lose that value anyway so that we may as well just get an AP to start with instead of messing with the convention tickets?


----------



## Robo

Minnie368 said:


> We’re going to a convention in Jan and looking to get 8-day PH.  Convention price is $75 less than purchasing direct through Disney.  Can convention tickets be upgraded to AP?  Particularly would like to purchase the PH now and upgrade before we go because this trip is in January and we have another in March but don’t want to wait till Jan to make the March park reservations because it’s during busy spring break time. Also, will the $75 savings carry over to the purchase of the upgrade to AP or will we lose that value anyway so that we may as well just get an AP to start with instead of messing with the convention tickets?


You've figured it correctly in that you may as well just get an AP to start with.

OR, you can buy 8-day PH from an authorized WDW ticket discounter and save some money (and make all of your trip's park reservations in advance) and then upgrade the discounted tickets to AP during your trip, and "keep the discount" in the upgrade transaction.


----------



## mousestruck

Minnie368 said:


> We’re going to a convention in Jan and looking to get 8-day PH.  Convention price is $75 less than purchasing direct through Disney.  Can convention tickets be upgraded to AP?  Particularly would like to purchase the PH now and upgrade before we go because this trip is in January and we have another in March but don’t want to wait till Jan to make the March park reservations because it’s during busy spring break time. Also, will the $75 savings carry over to the purchase of the upgrade to AP or will we lose that value anyway so that we may as well just get an AP to start with instead of messing with the convention tickets?


Convention and special events cannot be upgraded, in my experience. We have upgraded tickets purchased through an authorized reseller several times, keeping the savings and therefore receiving a discount on APs. However, I will say that process is always a bit stressful. Not every CM knows how to bridge the tickets, so you really need to know what you should pay and be prepared to ask for a manager or go to another Guest Services if the price isn’t right. That being said - we have saved some money going that route.


----------



## jmakesmagic

We have a trip planned for November (10 day park hopper tickets). We purchased through Disney so it’s letting me modify the dates online. I’d like to squeeze in a trip before HEA goes away - the last weekend it’s running so I’m not sure if I should be worried about making park reservations. I read somewhere that they won’t be doing upgrades over the phone at launch. I should be able to modify my ticket dates to a date in September and then upgrade to an AP at guest services when I get there, correct? We are staying onsite in November, so I can make those park reservations again once I activate the AP?


----------



## Robo

jmakesmagic said:


> We have a trip planned for November (10 day park hopper tickets). We purchased through Disney so it’s letting me modify the dates online. I’d like to squeeze in a trip before HEA goes away - the last weekend it’s running so I’m not sure if I should be worried about making park reservations. I read somewhere that they won’t be doing upgrades over the phone at launch.
> 1. I should be able to modify my ticket dates to a date in September and then upgrade to an AP at guest services when I get there, correct?
> 2. We are staying onsite in November, so I can make those park reservations again once I activate the AP?


1. If you can modify your ticket start-date, then yes.
2. At some point, yes.


----------



## Anal Annie

I was just coming here to ask about our scenario and now I'm worried about our park reservations being canceled if we upgrade when we arrive.  We have 7-day hoppers for our trip that is scheduled from Sept 26 - Oct 3rd and will probably bite the big bullet to upgrade to the Sorcerers pass at Guest Services when we get there.  I purchased these tix thru UCT which had a savings of about $43 per tix over the WDW site so I wondered if when I go to upgrade if the difference would be calculated from the gate price or will they know I bought the tix from a 3rd party and they'll charge me from that price?  (The difference to upgrade on 3 tix between the two is like $130 additional.)  But now it remains unknown if they'll cancel our park ressies??  This could be an evil unfounded rumor at this point??   I guess we'll have to wait for next week to see what happens to the first guinea pigs to try this???


----------



## Robo

Anal Annie said:


> I was just coming here to ask about our scenario and now I'm worried about our park reservations being canceled if we upgrade when we arrive.  We have 7-day hoppers for our trip that is scheduled from Sept 26 - Oct 3rd and will probably bite the big bullet to upgrade to the Sorcerers pass at Guest Services when we get there.  I purchased these tix thru UCT which had a savings of about $43 per tix over the WDW site so
> 1.  I wondered if when I go to upgrade if the difference would be calculated from the gate price
> 2. or will they know I bought the tix from a 3rd party and they'll charge me from that price?  (The difference to upgrade on 3 tix between the two is like $130 additional.)
> 3. But now it remains unknown if they'll cancel our park ressies??  This could be an evil unfounded rumor at this point??   I guess we'll have to wait for next week to see what happens to the first guinea pigs to try this???


1. The "gate price" is not a factor in upgrades.
2. They will be able to tell that you bought them from a discounter, but the "discounter's price you paid" is not a factor in upgrades.
The ON-LINE Disney price (on the date the the tickets were minted) is used to determine the value of discounted tickets.
3. As far as anyone "officially" knows, there is no reason to expect park reservations to be cancelled.

AND, (if it worries you) there is a simple way for you to MAKE SURE this can't happen...
Just don't do the ticket upgrade until ON the day that you use your last entry on your current ticket.
You can upgrade as late as close of business on the day that  you use your original ticket's last asset.
No affect in the "trade-in" value.
Your new AP will be back-dated to the first date that you entered the first park on your original ticket.


----------



## mousestruck

Robo said:


> 1. The "gate price" is not a factor in upgrades.
> 2. They will be able to tell that you bought them from a discounter, but the "discounter's price you paid" is not a factor in upgrades.
> The ON-LINE Disney price (on the date the the tickets were minted) is used to determine the value of discounted tickets.
> 3. As far as anyone "officially" knows, there is no reason to expect park reservations to be cancelled.
> 
> AND, (if it worries you) there is a simple way for you to MAKE SURE this can't happen...
> Just don't do the ticket upgrade until ON the day that you use your last entry on your current ticket.
> You can upgrade as late as close of business on the day that  you use your original ticket's last asset.
> No affect in the "trade-in" value.
> Your new AP will be back-dated to the first date that you entered the first park on your original ticket.


Robo - How do we know when the tickets were minted? If I buy a ticket from an authorized retailer today, would I make note of the online price of the same ticket on Disney’s website today - or is that not necessarily the price that would be used for the upgrade?


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> Robo -
> 1. How do we know when the tickets were minted?
> 2. If I buy a ticket from an authorized retailer today, would I make note of the online price of the same ticket on Disney’s website today -
> 3.  or is that not necessarily the price that would be used for the upgrade?


1. No way for a guest to know, for sure, without asking the seller.
(You could certainly try making contact with the seller.)
But, GENERALLY, if it's been awhile since the last price increase,
the discounted tickets you buy will very likely be valued the "same as" 
the current posted price list on the date that you bought the discounted tickets.

2. GENERALLY, yes. (See #1 above.)

3. See #1 above.


----------



## Anal Annie

Robo said:


> 1. The "gate price" is not a factor in upgrades.
> 2. They will be able to tell that you bought them from a discounter, but the "discounter's price you paid" is not a factor in upgrades.
> The ON-LINE Disney price (on the date the the tickets were minted) is used to determine the value of discounted tickets.
> 3. As far as anyone "officially" knows, there is no reason to expect park reservations to be cancelled.
> 
> AND, (if it worries you) there is a simple way for you to MAKE SURE this can't happen...
> Just don't do the ticket upgrade until ON the day that you use your last entry on your current ticket.
> You can upgrade as late as close of business on the day that  you use your original ticket's last asset.
> No affect in the "trade-in" value.
> Your new AP will be back-dated to the first date that you entered the first park on your original ticket.


Yeah, but...naturally if we're paying another $323 PER TIX we'd like to have the AP perks at the front of the trip not after the trip is over...  
Guess we'll keep an eye out next week to see how it really works for those who go next week and try it.


----------



## poohs_hunny

I'm pretty sure I know the answer to this, but thought I'd double check.  I have a 6 day ticket left from a cancelled trip when the parks were closed last year.  I will be using it this month, but may be shortening my trip and only needing 4 days.  There's no way to change the 6 day ticket to a 4 day before use, correct?  Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## conandrob240

Anyone still willing to answer my scenario? Sorry, it seems a repeat but I want to be 100% sure I understand.

we have 4 day FL resident tickets and park reservations booked 9/30-10/5 (9/30, 10/1, 10/3 and 10/5 specifically). We want to go to MK on 10/1 as planned of course! But we want to upgrade to FL resident AP. If I’m understanding correctly, I just go as planned on 9/30 and 10/1 and then can upgrade and still get full value of my ticket?


----------



## Robo

conandrob240 said:


> -we have 4 day FL resident tickets and park reservations booked 9/30-10/5 (9/30, 10/1, 10/3 and 10/5 specifically). We want to go to MK on 10/1 as planned of course! But we want to upgrade to FL resident AP. If I’m understanding correctly, *I just go as planned on 9/30 and 10/1 and then can upgrade and still get full value of my ticket*?


Yup.


----------



## Robo

poohs_hunny said:


> I'm pretty sure I know the answer to this, but thought I'd double check.  I have a 6 day ticket left from a cancelled trip when the parks were closed last year.  I will be using it this month, but may be shortening my trip and only needing 4 days.  There's no way to change the 6 day ticket to a 4 day before use, correct?


Well... 
if you don't have the *Hopper* option on your tickets, you might be able make your tickets into 4 day WITH the Hopper...
But, (according to regular rules) there would be no refund of any money left-over.


----------



## conandrob240

Robo said:


> Yup.


Thanks so much! So glad I came on here- I’ve been annoyed for pst two days about having to decide between APs and giving up my 10/1 trip. Problem solved!


----------



## Robo

Anal Annie said:


> Yeah, but...naturally if we're paying another $323 PER TIX we'd like to have the AP perks at the front of the trip not after the trip is over...


Are there any useful "AP perks" left?
(No, I'm not kidding... ARE there any?)
You already have Hoppers on your original tickets.


----------



## poohs_hunny

Robo said:


> Well...
> if you don't have the *Hopper* option on your tickets, you might be able make your tickets into 4 day WITH the Hopper...
> But, (according to regular rules) there would be no refund of any money left-over.


Ooh this would be great actually. Can this be done online before arrival or would it need to be done at a ticket window?


----------



## Robo

poohs_hunny said:


> Ooh this would be great actually. Can this be done online before arrival or would it need to be done at a ticket window?


You can try calling in advance. (Explain carefully and ask nicely.)
Otherwise, upgrades can be done at WDW Guest Relations and ticket windows.


----------



## Bmlors

Bmlors said:


> I'm also curious about tickets that were used during the time when AP's were unavailable. We went in March (2021) and I asked guest services if I could somehow log my tickets to credit for a future AP purchase when AP's were available -- because we knew we would go again in November and December. They told me then that they were keeping track of that for awhile, but had stopped doing it by the time I was there.
> 
> So right now I have tickets purchased (but unused) for an upcoming November trip. It's clear that those I could credit toward an AP purchase. But if I cannot "back-credit" my March 2021 tickets, then the math no longer makes sense. I'm guessing this will require a conversation with Disney...



If anyone is curious on the resolution on this scenario, I got ahold of Disney this morning and they will *not* credit the March 2021 tickets toward a new AP purchase now. So if you used tickets during the period where AP's were not available for purchase and were hoping the value would be credited toward a future AP purchase, no such luck.


----------



## Angeliki19

Hi ticket and AP experts!  I am considering upgrading to an AP for the first time ever (it would be the highest tier one.)  I have 9 day hopper tickets for this October and was planning on going to Guest Services on our first day and upgrading to the AP so we could take advantage of discounts during our trip.  However, I heard that means I will lose all of my existing park pass reservations.  That would be scary as we are a big group with a lot of reservations and I would hate to mess anything up at that point.  Does anyone know if this is true and if there is any way around that?

Also, if I do that, and want to add the photo pass downloads, is it like Memory Maker where pictures from your first three days won't be included if you do it when you get down there?

Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

Angeliki19 said:


> However, I heard that means I will lose all of my existing park pass reservations.


All I can say is that people have been upgrading tickets for a year now and nobody has lost their park reservations because of it.  So I'm not trusting that warning to be a real concern...but we won't know for sure until new APs are available next week.  Anything can happen with Disney IT.


----------



## tarak

I might have to make a separate post for this question, but thought I'd ask here first.  I searched but couldn't find the answer anywhere.  One of my kids will be at WDW in November for a cheer event.  I think I've been hooked into being a chaperone, which is fine, except that I have an AP and don't need the ticket that comes with the room.  The rest of my family planned to come and stay in a different resort (far, far away from the cheerleaders LOL).  Once we get our tickets, is it possible for me to transfer mine to one of my kids so it doesn't go to waste?  In the past, the group that ran the event let people buy "commuter" packages (I think that's what their CS rep told me), which didn't come with tickets.  But I guess Disney is requiring everyone to have tickets with the room this year.

I realize I can assign and reassign tickets to my heart’s content until the first use. I’m just not sure if there’s anything special about these particular passes that they’re permanently linked to the person who initially gets them.


----------



## Anal Annie

Robo said:


> Are there any useful "AP perks" left?
> (No, I'm not kidding... ARE there any?)
> You already have Hoppers on your original tickets.


Food & Merch Discounts....special pins for pass holders (which we collect)....passholder only merchandise....just "stuff" we'd like to have for the duration of the trip.  And I suppose there's a perceived value in our heads of having them for the entire trip....plus we'd like to add on a park day at the end of our trip so I'd like to be able to do that sooner rather than later.


----------



## lanejudy

tarak said:


> I’m just not sure if there’s anything special about these particular passes that they’re permanently linked to the person who initially gets them.


I would think once *you* have the ticket in your possession, which may not occur until arrival, it could be transferred before use.  Most of the Youth programs use hard tickets and it isn’t automatically linked to your MDE.  So then just link the ticket to your child.  It most likely has specific use dates and once expired has no value, so you can’t keep it for later.


----------



## tarak

lanejudy said:


> I would think once *you* have the ticket in your possession, which may not occur until arrival, it could be transferred before use.  Most of the Youth programs use hard tickets and it isn’t automatically linked to your MDE.  So then just link the ticket to your child.  It most likely has specific use dates and once expired has no value, so you can’t keep it for later.


That's what I was hoping for.  My husband can use it, too.  I just don't want it to go completely to waste.


----------



## Robo

tarak said:


> That's what I was hoping for.  My husband can use it, too.  I just don't want it to go completely to waste.


I’m not sure exactly what you mean by “use it _too_,” but just to make things clear for those reading along…
only _one_ guest can use a _single_ ticket.


----------



## tarak

Robo said:


> I’m not sure exactly what you mean by “use it _too_,” but just to make things clear for those reading along…
> only _one_ guest can use a _single_ ticket.


I just meant I could assign it to him or one of my kids. I’m aware that a ticket, once used, cannot be transferred to a different person.


----------



## Alice Sr.

Looking to buy two 3 day hoppers for my niece who will be joining us at the parks Wed-Fri.  Based on the extra/flex days built in they would save $40 if they used Mon instead of Wed as the 1st day the tickets could be used, and they would still be able to visit on all the days they want to.  Is it ok to buy them with that plan in mind?  I didn't see where it said you have to go to the parks the 1st day the ticket is valid.  Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

Alice Sr. said:


> Looking to buy two 3 day hoppers for my niece who will be joining us at the parks Wed-Fri.  Based on the extra/flex days built in they would save $40 if they used Mon instead of Wed as the 1st day the tickets could be used, and they would still be able to visit on all the days they want to.  Is it ok to buy them with that plan in mind?  I didn't see where it said you have to go to the parks the 1st day the ticket is valid.  Thanks!


Yes, that works just fine.  We did the same for our family trip last December - it was cheaper per day to get tickets that started two days before we arrived.  As long as they don't expire until the end of your trip, you're fine!


----------



## Alice Sr.

CarolynFH said:


> Yes, that works just fine.  We did the same for our family trip last December - it was cheaper per day to get tickets that started two days before we arrived.  As long as they don't expire until the end of your trip, you're fine!


Awesome thank you


----------



## FoodieFriend

I had to call DVC for a non-ticket related issue but since I had a CM on the phone, I thought I'd ask about how I would go about upgrading tickets I currently have to APs. Would DVC member services be able to upgrade them? He told me no, they could only handle new/renew (?) AP purchases for DVC members but not upgrades to a ticket I already have. I also asked about who I could buy APs for & he said it would be available to anyone living in the same residence as the DVC owner. He also stated that the ticketing CMs will allow me to pay for my Sorcerer's AP but at the front of the park is where I will have to show proof of my DVC membership & anyone who I has APs under my DVC membership will have to show proof of same residence. I had no idea how it worked for getting non-DVC members APs so now that I know, I thought I'd share the info.


----------



## robinb

I‘ve read the FAQ and the last few pages. I have a special DVC buy-4-get-2-free pass which I upgraded to a 10-day PH whenI bought it.  It’s supposed to start on 9/26 but we have cancelled our DVC reservations and are doing a 100% vaccinated cruise instead. We have reservations for May 2022 and I would like to purchase a Sorcerer AP to cover that reservation.  I‘ve read that APs may be limited and I would prefer to pay for an upgrade sooner rather than later.  Will I be able to call someone to have my pass upgraded to an AP after 9/8 but before 9/26?


----------



## Robo

robinb said:


> I‘ve read the FAQ and the last few pages. I have a special DVC buy-4-get-2-free pass which I upgraded to a 10-day PH whenI bought it.  It’s supposed to start on 9/26 but we have cancelled our DVC reservations and are doing a 100% vaccinated cruise instead. We have reservations for May 2022 and I would like to purchase a Sorcerer AP to cover that reservation.  I‘ve read that APs may be limited and I would prefer to pay for an upgrade sooner rather than later.  Will I be able to call someone to have my pass upgraded to an AP after 9/8 but before 9/26?


You can always call and ask.
Explain carefully and ask nicely.


----------



## robinb

Robo said:


> You can always call and ask.
> Explain carefully and ask nicely.


Thanks!  I’m good at that . Should I call DVC or is there a special ticketing number I should call?


----------



## Robo

robinb said:


> Thanks!  I’m good at that . Should I call DVC or is there a special ticketing number I should call?


DVC _might_ have fewer guests waiting, but _might_ have fewer operators.


----------



## jrsharp21

Headed to WDW at the end of the month. I currently have a 4 day hopper. I am going to be returning in January for 5-6 days for the marathon and then again early next summer. Also possibly a couple of other times at the end of the summer. So I figure I might as well upgrade my ticket to an AP.  If I upgrade on my first day this month, should all my park reservations also transfer to the AP?


----------



## lanejudy

jrsharp21 said:


> If I upgrade on my first day this month, should all my park reservations also transfer to the AP?


Theme park reservations are not actually tied to any specific ticket.  As long as you have valid ticket media the park reservations should remain.  The only thing that might impact is if you are staying offsite for any of those visits.  APs are only allowed 3 (now, soon to be 5) days of theme park reservations if not staying onsite.


----------



## jrsharp21

lanejudy said:


> Theme park reservations are not actually tied to any specific ticket.  As long as you have valid ticket media the park reservations should remain.  The only thing that might impact is if you are staying offsite for any of those visits.  APs are only allowed 3 (now, soon to be 5) days of theme park reservations if not staying onsite.



Thanks for that info.  We are staying off site, at Bonnet Creek. So I guess I would need to wait a day or two to upgrade.


----------



## BayGirl22

My experience with park reservations: I mentioned above I have a 10 day hopper for Feb 2022 with park reservations for 10 days, staying onsite the whole time. 
I just changed the date of that hopper to this Monday so I can be in the park on Monday and Tuesday then upgrade on Wednesday of this week when APs go on sale.

I DID get an email from Disney for each Feb reservation saying it would be cancelled in a couple days if no ticket was associated with it. Not really a concern because Feb is far enough out and I can make new reservations once I have an AP. 

I guess I'll see on Wednesday if my reservations for the weekend are impacted when I upgrade (not waiting until the end because I want memory maker when I go to Boo Bash). I don't expect they will be, that seems like a possibility because they are linked to to having a ticket, but as long as there's still a valid ticket on those dates it wouldn't matter.


----------



## hsmamato2

Ok- I have another tangled question... I have an unused Park pass (5 day) I can add on my account. I want to make a park res for November for only one day,and I'll likely end up purchasing a one day ticket to use that day.... can I make the park res. I want NOW,and then move/remove that 5 day pass from my account after I add the one day pass I haven't yet bought? (I intend to use the  one day vs. the 5 day pass,and save the 5 day for another trip) Thank you


----------



## lanejudy

hsmamato2 said:


> Ok- I have another tangled question... I have an unused Park pass (5 day) I can add on my account. I want to make a park res for November for only one day,and I'll likely end up purchasing a one day ticket to use that day.... can I make the park res. I want NOW,and then move/remove that 5 day pass from my account after I add the one day pass I haven't yet bought? (I intend to use the  one day vs. the 5 day pass,and save the 5 day for another trip) Thank you


Is the unused 5-day an older undated ticket?  If so, you may link it and make park reservations.  But once it is linked I don't believe you can unlink it, though you can move/transfer it to another profile.

If it's a dated ticket, depending on the original dates it may need to be upgraded to your Nov. dates to be able to even make park reservations.  That may or may not require an additional charge.


----------



## stitchfan18

I purchased 6 day PH tickets for our January 2022 trip straight from Disney. Will I need to call tomorrow to upgrade to APs, or is the App going to allow AP upgrades starting tomorrow?


----------



## jrsharp21

I have a 3 day park hopper pass that I bought for a conference last year at WDW and the conference ended up getting canceled last year. The ticket was set to expire at the end of this past August. I still see the ticket in my MDE account. Would I be able to combine the value of this ticket, along with my current park hopper I have for my trip at the end of the month, to upgrade to an AP? Or can I only use my current ticket to upgrade?


----------



## hsmamato2

lanejudy said:


> Is the unused 5-day an older undated ticket?  If so, you may link it and make park reservations.  But once it is linked I don't believe you can unlink it, though you can move/transfer it to another profile.
> 
> If it's a dated ticket, depending on the original dates it may need to be upgraded to your Nov. dates to be able to even make park reservations.  That may or may not require an additional charge.


thanks- it's an older undated ticket (now known as treasure lol) so I can use it to my profile,and later use that one day ticket, and can transfer the (still unused) 5 day to another profile name if I wish? (and do I need to prioritize the one day to be sure the correct ticket is used?)


----------



## lanejudy

If both tickets remain on the same profile, you will need to have the 1-day prioritized.  But if you transfer the 5-day to an extra profile -- or a member of your family who won't be with you -- no need to prioritize.


----------



## bd410

booked a last moment trip for mid october...excited to get back...likely not doing park hopper.
with single day ticket, can you enter and then re-enter the same park under the same reservation each day?
IE. go to MK at 8am....break back at bay lake towers midday and then reenter a few hours later to MK? 
thanks so much! lots to plan and clock ticking...figured easier to ask than hunt around for the answer.


----------



## CarolynFH

bd410 said:


> with single day ticket, can you enter and then re-enter the same park under the same reservation each day?


Yes indeed, no problem with that at all!


----------



## bd410

CarolynFH said:


> Yes indeed, no problem with that at all!


perfect, thanks Carolyn!


----------



## DISJeff74

DISJeff74 said:


> According to guest services:
> 1 - Yes.  It is recommended that I upgrade the last day of the multi-day ticket AFTER I have entered the park (10/3 in my case).  I will get credit for the full 3 day ticket.  The start of the AP will be the first day I enter the parks on the multi-day ticket (9/30 in my case)
> 2 - Yes.  The reservations will be auto canceled If I attempt to do it before I enter the parks.
> 
> I assume now I wait to upgrade in Epcot on 10/3.



I keep hearing  the same thing the more I ask…if I buy annual passes tomorrow I lose my park reservations for 10/1 at MK!…. so ridiculous.


----------



## BK2014

I apologize if these questions are already answered . . . I tried skimming this thread.

We are staying at Coronado Springs for October 1st.  We bought two 5-day tickets as part of the package.  I plan on calling tomorrow to upgrade those tickets to APs.

1.  If we upgrade tomorrow, but don't use the APs for the first time until October 1st, when does the 12 months on the APs start running?

2.  Am I correct that if I upgrade our package to APs tomorrow, we cannot upgrade to Pirate APs and still use them to go on October 1st, since October 1st is blocked out?

3.  How do I know how much of my package price will be applied to the costs of our APs?

4.  Does the Florida payment plan costs more than paying in full?  It says 12 monthly payments after a down payment of $205, but that seems to add up to more than the listed cost for each AP.  Or does that extra cover the taxes?  

5.  Can you upgrade an AP to a higher level AP once you have started using it?  For example, if we got the Sorcerer AP and then decided we wanted to go over Christmas, could we upgrade the Sorcerer AP to Incredi-Pass if it made financial sense to do so?

6.  And if DW and I get the PhotoPass add-on, can we both use it even if the person who doesn't have it on their pass goes to the park by themselves?

Thanks for any answers!


----------



## FreeDiningFanatic

Have a 6 day tix (bought from Disney) for Nov Thanksgiving trip.  Now we are suddenly also going in October, so we plan to just upgrade to an AP.


  Since this is an upgrade to AP, can this be done in advance of the first day of ticket use, i.e. Oct 21?  Or will that cause my AP start date to be the date of upgrade?
Depending upon the answer to #1, can an upgrade be done any other ways than phone or in-person?
 Staying on-site for both stays, so assume there shouldn't be any issues with losing park ressies or being over the limit.
P.S.  I did read the stickies- thank you for those who maintain this section of the boards.


----------



## lanejudy

BK2014 said:


> I apologize if these questions are already answered . . . I tried skimming this thread.
> 
> We are staying at Coronado Springs for October 1st.  We bought two 5-day tickets as part of the package.  I plan on calling tomorrow to upgrade those tickets to APs.


You cannot upgrade package tickets until your check-in day.


----------



## BK2014

lanejudy said:


> You cannot upgrade package tickets until your check-in day.



Well, that is good to know.  Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

FreeDiningFanatic said:


> Since this is an upgrade to AP, can this be done in advance of the first day of ticket use, i.e. Oct 21? Or will that cause my AP start date to be the date of upgrade?
> Depending upon the answer to #1, can an upgrade be done any other ways than phone or in-person?
> Staying on-site for both stays, so assume there shouldn't be any issues with losing park ressies or being over the limit.


Package tickets or separate?  If the tickets are not part of a package you can upgrade them in advance.  I believe you will need to do the transaction by phone or in person.  The AP won't activate and start the 12-month clock until you first use it to enter a park.  On site gets length of stay for theme park reservations so they shouldn't get dropped; phone CMs have been saying otherwise so keep an eye on the reservations if you do the upgrade in advance.  Disney IT...


----------



## BK2014

lanejudy said:


> You cannot upgrade package tickets until your check-in day.



I am guessing the answer to this is no, but is it possible to buy the APs tomorrow, and then later have just the ticket part of the package refunded while keeping the room reservation and park reservations in place?


----------



## FreeDiningFanatic

lanejudy said:


> Package tickets or separate?  If the tickets are not part of a package you can upgrade them in advance.  I believe you will need to do the transaction by phone or in person.  The AP won't activate and start the 12-month clock until you first use it to enter a park.  On site gets length of stay for theme park reservations so they shouldn't get dropped; phone CMs have been saying otherwise so keep an eye on the reservations if you do the upgrade in advance.  Disney IT...



Separate.

Thanks for the quick response!!!


----------



## lanejudy

BK2014 said:


> I am guessing the answer to this is no, but is it possible to buy the APs tomorrow, and then later have just the ticket part of the package refunded while keeping the room reservation and park reservations in place?


Yes.  If you are within 30 days of check-in there may be a $50 change fee for dropping the tickets.


----------



## Robo

BK2014 said:


> I apologize if these questions are already answered . . . I tried skimming this thread.
> 
> We are staying at Coronado Springs for October 1st.  We bought two 5-day tickets as part of the package.  I plan on calling tomorrow to upgrade those tickets to APs.
> 
> 1.  If we upgrade tomorrow, but don't use the APs for the first time until October 1st, when does the 12 months on the APs start running?
> 
> 2.  Am I correct that if I upgrade our package to APs tomorrow, we cannot upgrade to Pirate APs and still use them to go on October 1st, since October 1st is blocked out?
> 
> 3.  How do I know how much of my package price will be applied to the costs of our APs?
> 
> 4.  Does the Florida payment plan costs more than paying in full?  It says 12 monthly payments after a down payment of $205, but that seems to add up to more than the listed cost for each AP.  Or does that extra cover the taxes?
> 
> 5.  Can you upgrade an AP to a higher level AP once you have started using it?  For example, if we got the Sorcerer AP and then decided we wanted to go over Christmas, could we upgrade the Sorcerer AP to Incredi-Pass if it made financial sense to do so?
> 
> 6.  And if DW and I get the PhotoPass add-on, can we both use it even if the person who doesn't have it on their pass goes to the park by themselves?
> 
> Thanks for any answers!


1. Oct. 1.
2. If you intend to buy an AP that is blocked-out on a given date, you can't use that AP to enter a park on that date.
3. There is no "package discount" on the price of tickets. The package tickets are worth the "on-line Disney price" on the date the package was booked.
4. No. (Florida Tax rate IS added to ticket/AP costs.)
5. Yes.
6. Yes.


----------



## m!ckeymouse2

Does anyone know what time APs will start being sold tomorrow? 

We have tickets that were bought ina 'package' (no discount was part of the package) but hoping to upgrade them tomorrow.


----------



## FoodieFriend

robinb said:


> Thanks!  I’m good at that . Should I call DVC or is there a special ticketing number I should call?



As I previously posted, when I spoke to DVC Member services, they were unable to do an upgrade to Sorcerer's AP. He could only sell new APs. He said Disney Ticketing would do the upgrade but I asked how Ticketing would know we are DVC members & he said Ticketing will take your DVC number & tie it to your AP purchase but to activate your AP at the parks, you will have to show your DVC membership card with ID to verify you are qualified to purchase the Sorcerer's AP by being a DVC member.

Obviously this was prior to the start of the APs going on sale so I don't know if MS will change their answer when it actually starts being sold.


----------



## BK2014

Robo said:


> 1. Oct. 1.
> 2. If you intend to buy an AP that is blocked-out on a given date, you can't use that AP to enter a park on that date.
> 3. There is no "package discount" on the price of tickets. The package tickets are worth the "on-line Disney price" on the date the package was booked.
> 4. No. (Florida Tax rate IS added to ticket/AP costs.)
> 5. Yes.
> 6. Yes.



Thanks!


----------



## BK2014

lanejudy said:


> Yes.  If you are within 30 days of check-in there may be a $50 change fee for dropping the tickets.



Thanks again!


----------



## BK2014

lanejudy said:


> Yes.  If you are within 30 days of check-in there may be a $50 change fee for dropping the tickets.



Sorry for yet another question - if I go this route, will it only be $50 and not the $200 deposit?  And does there still have to be availability for my resort stay in order to drop the tickets from the package?  Do they have to cancel the first reservation completely and then re-book as a resort only reservation?

ETA:  Once I have my annual passes via email, since I can verify my Florida residency on the website with my DL #, do I have to activate them or anything in order for them to be valid tickets for my park reservations on October 1st - 5th?  I would hate to drop my original tickets only to lose my park reservations.


----------



## rangerxenos

Question, has anyone who has a Platinum Pass Voucher who was able to purchase an AP because theirs expired during the time they were closed tried to use that voucher?  Trying to find out if I will still have the Platinum pass when I activate it in November, or if it will automatically be switched to the IncrediPass?  My account currently shows Platinum Pass expiring in 2099.


----------



## CJK

rangerxenos said:


> Question, has anyone who has a Platinum Pass Voucher who was able to purchase an AP because theirs expired during the time they were closed tried to use that voucher?  Trying to find out if I will still have the Platinum pass when I activate it in November, or if it will automatically be switched to the IncrediPass?  My account currently shows Platinum Pass expiring in 2099.


I haven't activated mine yet, but I'm sure hoping we keep the platinum pass because it includes Memory Maker!


----------



## rangerxenos

CJK said:


> I haven't activated mine yet, but I'm sure hoping we keep the platinum pass because it includes Memory Maker!



That's the only reason I care!


----------



## lanejudy

BK2014 said:


> Sorry for yet another question - if I go this route, will it only be $50 and not the $200 deposit?  And does there still have to be availability for my resort stay in order to drop the tickets from the package?  Do they have to cancel the first reservation completely and then re-book as a resort only reservation?
> 
> ETA:  Once I have my annual passes via email, since I can verify my Florida residency on the website with my DL #, do I have to activate them or anything in order for them to be valid tickets for my park reservations on October 1st - 5th?  I would hate to drop my original tickets only to lose my park reservations.


As long as you are keeping the resort room, it should only be the $50 change fee (and sometimes they waive it).  Not the full deposit.  Tell them you need to change to a "basic package" which is essentially a room-only reservation using the package payment terms.

As for the theme park passes... people have upgraded and changed tickets over the past year with no impact to theme park reservations.  I understand recently the phone CMs have  warned of losing park reservations when upgrading to an AP.  The theme park reservations have not been tied to any specific ticket media, just required "valid" ticket media in the account.  As long as the AP you purchase is not blocked out for 10/1, you _should _be ok.  But until someone tries it, we can't know for certain.  I plan to watch for reports about that today.


----------



## hsmamato2

lanejudy said:


> If both tickets remain on the same profile, you will need to have the 1-day prioritized.  But if you transfer the 5-day to an extra profile -- or a member of your family who won't be with you -- no need to prioritize.


cool,and then it can be transferred to use to whomever at a later date? no restrictions on transfers?(as long as it's unused)


----------



## lanejudy

hsmamato2 said:


> cool,and then it can be transferred to use to whomever at a later date? no restrictions on transfers?(as long as it's unused)


correct


----------



## lanejudy

m!ckeymouse2 said:


> We have tickets that were bought ina 'package' (no discount was part of the package) but hoping to upgrade them tomorrow.


An upcoming package?  You cannot upgrade package tickets until the check-in date.


----------



## mickey916

Is it possible to upgrade tickets dated for May 2022 to an annual pass with the new annual passes or is it still only in person? The tickets were originally purchased for May 2020 through UT then upgraded to May 2022 through Disney and are linked in MDE. I know I can call and ask but was trying to avoid a long wait time if the answer is no.


----------



## lanejudy

People on the other thread have reported upgrading current/future tickets to APs by phone this morning, so you should be able to do that with your May 2022 tickets.  Just be prepared for a long hold.


----------



## mousestruck

mickey916 said:


> Is it possible to upgrade tickets dated for May 2022 to an annual pass with the new annual passes or is it still only in person? The tickets were originally purchased for May 2020 through UT then upgraded to May 2022 through Disney and are linked in MDE. I know I can call and ask but was trying to avoid a long wait time if the answer is no.


Would you please report back on your success?  I am curious about this as well.


----------



## WanderlustinFP

mickey916 said:


> Is it possible to upgrade tickets dated for May 2022 to an annual pass with the new annual passes or is it still only in person? The tickets were originally purchased for May 2020 through UT then upgraded to May 2022 through Disney and are linked in MDE. I know I can call and ask but was trying to avoid a long wait time if the answer is no.


. 

I would love to know the outcome of this. I have tickets for a trip that was supposed to happen in May2020 and they extended the expiration date to 9/26/21.  I only have one park day left and it really work out if I can upgrade to the Sorcerer Pass.


----------



## gottalovepluto

If anyone YOLOs the ticket to AP upgrade while having park reservations tied to the ticket don’t forget to report back on if the park reservations got cancelled like the phone CMs are saying will happen.

*Don’t YOLO it if there aren’t reservations currently available for your park pass days*


----------



## mickey916

WanderlustinFP said:


> .
> 
> I would love to know the outcome of this. I have tickets for a trip that was supposed to happen in May2020 and they extended the expiration date to 9/26/21.  I only have one park day left and it really work out if I can upgrade to the Sorcerer Pass.


I'll update once I figure it out. I'm not DVC so it may be a different answer.


----------



## BK2014

lanejudy said:


> As long as you are keeping the resort room, it should only be the $50 change fee (and sometimes they waive it).  Not the full deposit.  Tell them you need to change to a "basic package" which is essentially a room-only reservation using the package payment terms.
> 
> As for the theme park passes... people have upgraded and changed tickets over the past year with no impact to theme park reservations.  I understand recently the phone CMs have  warned of losing park reservations when upgrading to an AP.  The theme park reservations have not been tied to any specific ticket media, just required "valid" ticket media in the account.  As long as the AP you purchase is not blocked out for 10/1, you _should _be ok.  But until someone tries it, we can't know for certain.  I plan to watch for reports about that today.



Thank you!


----------



## BK2014

gottalovepluto said:


> If anyone YOLOs the ticket to AP upgrade while having park reservations tied to the ticket don’t forget to report back on if the park reservations got cancelled like the phone CMs are saying will happen.
> 
> *Don’t YOLO it if there aren’t reservations currently available for your park pass days*



What does YOLO mean in this context?


----------



## gottalovepluto

BK2014 said:


> What does YOLO mean in this context?


It means I was a wee bit enthusiastic in typing and then realized I’d feel horribly if someone actually went for it and then lost their like 50th anniv park pass


----------



## tkbk

Waited online 40 minutes for annual pass line to ask if a partially used military promotional MYW ticket can be used to upgrade to dvc sorcerer pass (ticket was just bought and partially used aug2021) only to be told have to call DVC direct and that they can’t answer my question.  I pushed back after reading on the DIS of several people being told dvc has always and is still referring people to the regular ticket number to purchase when an upgrade is involved.   Anyone else trying this ?


----------



## lanejudy

WanderlustinFP said:


> .
> 
> I would love to know the outcome of this. I have tickets for a trip that was supposed to happen in May2020 and they extended the expiration date to 9/26/21.  I only have one park day left and it really work out if I can upgrade to the Sorcerer Pass.


Typically a ticket can only be upgraded within 14 days of first use, even if there are still valid entitlements left on it.  They did create some special expiration rules for tickets impacted by the closure, so maybe you can still upgrade it.  Not sure.  But if so, expect the expiration will back-date to 12-months from when you first used the ticket.


----------



## JasonTCV

It might be a bad day to ask this question with it being AP day, but curious about combining ticket days...

We have a 10 day ticket that will stretch the full 14 days.

We're now going to be staying an extra day or so. Unfortunately I know we can't purchase an "eleventh" day, but to purchase just a single day ticket on 10/4 it's like $140/person. 

Is there any possibility of calling Disney to see if they can split it into two tickets like a 5 and 6 day or something.

From reading the FAQ in post 5, it might not even be possible (and maybe not even make financial sense either!)

Curious to hear anyone's experience.

Thanks!


----------



## tkbk

tkbk said:


> Waited online 40 minutes for annual pass line to ask if a partially used military promotional MYW ticket can be used to upgrade to dvc sorcerer pass (ticket was just bought and partially used aug2021) only to be told have to call DVC direct and that they can’t answer my question.  I pushed back after reading on the DIS of several people being told dvc has always and is still referring people to the regular ticket number to purchase when an upgrade is involved.   Anyone else trying this ?


Ok I reached DVC MS and he felt terrible saying the AP ticket line should have been able to tell me that answer and that the rule for partially used upgrades can only be done in person .


----------



## lanejudy

JasonTCV said:


> We have a 10 day ticket that will stretch the full 14 days.
> 
> We're now going to be staying an extra day or so. Unfortunately I know we can't purchase an "eleventh" day, but to purchase just a single day ticket on 10/4 it's like $140/person.
> 
> Is there any possibility of calling Disney to see if they can split it into two tickets like a 5 and 6 day or something.


A 5-day plus a 6-day will cost you much more than a 10-day plus a 1-day.

If you add the hopper-plus option, it will extend your 10-day ticket for use over 15 days.  It doesn't add another theme park entry, but gives you 10 water park or mini-golf entries, so something to do on that last day.  If you already have hoppers, it's very cheap to add the "plus" option, and even if you don't have hoppers it's probably less expensive to add "hopper-plus" than adding a 1-day theme park entry.


----------



## Violet Parr

Edited because thread was moved here:

I am purchasing 5 day tickets for our October trip this week.  If I want to add 5 days while we are there, will I still get the discounted rate for purchasing 10 days total?  Or will I essentially "start over again" in terms of per day cost?

I think I know the answer to this, but things seem to change so rapidly these days, so I wanted to make sure.


----------



## Marionnette

Violet Parr said:


> Will I still get the discounted rate for purchasing 10 days total?  Or will I essentially "start over again" in terms of per day cost?
> 
> I think I know the answer to this, but things seem to change so rapidly these days,so I wanted to make sure.


Assuming that nothing has changed overnight, you will pay the difference between the gate price of the 5-day ticket you purchase and the gate price of a 10-day ticket as long as you do not use ever day of the 5-day ticket without upgrading by the last day.


----------



## Robo

Violet Parr said:


> Will I still get the discounted rate for purchasing 10 days total?  Or will I essentially "start over again" in terms of per day cost?


And, the REASON that you will get the full value of the 10-day ticket when upgrading to AP is that the AP will be back-dated to "start on" the first day that you used your original ticket. The upgrade will effectively make your admission situation "as though you had bought and used the AP in the first place."


----------



## BK2014

This is my "I bought my first AP, now how do we use them?" set of questions:

We bought two Sorcerer APs online this morning, one with PhotoPass.  They appear in DW and my MDE under our tickets, and have an expiration date of 12/31/2099.

1)  Am I correct in understanding that these have to be "activated" by going to guest services?
2)  That they can be activated before we first plan on using them in the park?  For example, at Disney Springs on 09/18/21 even though we won't be in the parks again until 10/01/21.
3)  That the anniversary date will be the day on which we first use them to enter a park, not the day we activate them?
4)  Can park reservations be made using the APs as the ticket before they are activated?
5)  Can we start using the APs for discounts, say at a resort restaurant or shop, prior to activating them?  After activating them but before using them to get into a park?
6)  What do we need to have/show in order to use the AP discounts?

Thanks as always!


----------



## cjnix29

Just purchased annual passes for the first time.  When I check MDE, it says expires on 9/7/22.  I assume this will change when we activate our passes? We won't be doing that until December. I want to make sure we get the full year we need!


----------



## CarolynFH

BK2014 said:


> This is my "I bought my first AP, now how do we use them?" set of questions:
> 
> We bought two Sorcerer APs online this morning, one with PhotoPass.  They appear in DW and my MDE under our tickets, and have an expiration date of 12/31/2099.
> 
> 1)  Am I correct in understanding that these have to be "activated" by going to guest services?
> 2)  That they can be activated before we first plan on using them in the park?  For example, at Disney Springs on 09/18/21 even though we won't be in the parks again until 10/01/21.
> 3)  That the anniversary date will be the day on which we first use them to enter a park, not the day we activate them?
> 4)  Can park reservations be made using the APs as the ticket before they are activated?
> 5)  Can we start using the APs for discounts, say at a resort restaurant or shop, prior to activating them?  After activating them but before using them to get into a park?
> 6)  What do we need to have/show in order to use the AP discounts?
> 
> Thanks as always!


1) yes. GR will give you an AP card, which you are supposed to show along with photo ID to get discounts, park parking, etc. 
2,3,4) yes
5) you’re supposed to show AP and ID, but some CMs will accept a MB scan
6) see 1 & 5


----------



## BK2014

CarolynFH said:


> 1) yes. GR will give you an AP card, which you are supposed to show along with photo ID to get discounts, park parking, etc.
> 2,3,4) yes
> 5) you’re supposed to show AP and ID, but some CMs will accept a MB scan
> 6) see 1 & 5



Thanks so much!


----------



## CarolynFH

cjnix29 said:


> Just purchased annual passes for the first time.  When I check MDE, it says expires on 9/7/22.  I assume this will change when we activate our passes? We won't be doing that until December. I want to make sure we get the full year we need!


You have to activate your AP by 9/7/22. If you don’t, it turns into a credit you can apply to the purchase of another AP or ticket. Once activated, it’s good for a year after first park entry.


----------



## Lsdolphin

My AP expired on June 28th and I was able to renew it by phone. This is what is currently sitting on my MDE:
Platinum Pass Renewal Exchange
Age: 10+
Expires: Tue, Dec 31, 2030

I’m planning to arrive for 3 nights this Sunday and have Boo Bash tickets so probably won’t even need AP to access parks.  I also have another trip planned for January.  My question is ...if I wait to activate the current AP renewal I have currently sitting in MDE will the expiration date regardless of whether I activate this weekend or the end of Jan?


----------



## Robo

Lsdolphin said:


> My AP expired on June 28th and I was able to renew it by phone. This is what is currently sitting on my MDE:
> Platinum Pass Renewal Exchange
> Age: 10+
> Expires: Tue, Dec 31, 2030
> 
> I’m planning to arrive for 3 nights this Sunday and have Boo Bash tickets so probably won’t even need AP to access parks.  I also have another trip planned for January.  My question is ...if I wait to activate the current AP renewal I have currently sitting in MDE will the expiration date regardless of whether I activate this weekend or the end of Jan?


In the past, a RENEWAL was just that.
It kept the same anniversary (expiration) date as the previous AP (plus one year.) 
-You were just RENEWING the previous AP, by adding another year.-

However, the pandemic closure has made some "adjustments" in the way things can work.
It is quite _possible_ that your current version of the AP will not start counting down until you actually start to use it.
But, you'll  just need to wait and see for sure.


----------



## DWillowBay

Can anyone confirm that if presently held tickets (in my case the trip is late October and we have 7-day ph tickets) are upgraded to an AP, all current park reservations are lost?   This is what is being sporadically reported on this and other sites, but need some more credible info. before I try to take the plunge.    THANKS!


----------



## Angeliki19

DWillowBay said:


> Can anyone confirm that if presently held tickets (in my case the trip is late October and we have 7-day ph tickets) are upgraded to an AP, all current park reservations are lost?   This is what is being sporadically reported on this and other sites, but need some more credible info. before I try to take the plunge.    THANKS!



This is my exact question as well!  Also wondering about Memory Maker.  There is a discount to buy it with the AP, but if we don't do the AP, to get the advance purchase price and use on the first day of your trip, you have to do it 3 days in advance, so trying to figure out my plan.


----------



## Angeliki19

Also, does anyone have the exact list of discounts offered with the new AP's? Last I looked it just said "up to 20%" but it wasn't clear.


----------



## Vohdre

Does anyone know about upgrading from day passes to the new APs and if it works like it did in the past?  I will be at WDW for a few days the week before Christmas and the dates bleed into the blackout dates from the new Sorcerer Pass (I am a DVC member so can purchase it).  I do not plan on going during any other blackout dates for the next year.

Can I buy a 4-day Parkhopper for those days and then on the last day before I leave upgrade to the Sorcerer Pass and pay the difference?


----------



## redboxcar

Does it make sense to do this?

My trip is from 9/18 - 9/22 (4 park days). I currently have a 5-day park hopper from last year that was extended to 9/26/21. It has 1 day remaining. Assuming they'll allow me to upgrade to a Sorcerer Pass with it, the price difference would be about $400 and the AP would presumably be backdated to 9/23/21 (date of first use).

Today, a 4-day park hopper costs $500, so I'm thinking I might as well upgrade my ticket, save $100 (since it's only $400 to upgrade vs $500 to buy a new multi-day ticket) and get the AP benefits even though the pass will expire literally the day after my trip?


----------



## Robo

Vohdre said:


> Can I buy a 4-day Parkhopper for those days and then on the last day before I leave upgrade to the Sorcerer Pass and pay the difference?


Yes.


----------



## Robo

redboxcar said:


> 1. My trip is from 9/18 - 9/22 (4 park days).
> 2. I currently have a 5-day park hopper from last year that was extended to 9/26/21. It has 1 day remaining.
> 3. Assuming they'll allow me to upgrade to a Sorcerer Pass with it,
> 4. the price difference would be about $400 and the AP would presumably be backdated to 9/23/21 (date of first use).
> 
> 5. Today, a 4-day park hopper costs $500, so I'm thinking I might as well upgrade my ticket, save $100 (since it's only $400 to upgrade vs $500 to buy a new multi-day ticket) and get the AP benefits even though the pass will expire literally the day after my trip?


1. What ticket are you using for those 4 park days?
2. "1 day remaining" from WHEN? When did you use the other 4 days?
3. If you are trying to do that from a ticket that was partially-used on a previous trip, it is not a good assumption that you will be allowed to upgrade to AP using it.
4. The actual dollar value given is in question even if they DO allow the upgrade.
5. I'm not clear on what ticket you are trying to upgrade.
It would be rare for you to be able to upgrade a ticket partially used on a previous trip.
Sorry, but I'm not understanding the entire plan.


----------



## redboxcar

Robo said:


> 1. What ticket are you using for those 4 park days?
> 2. "1 day remaining" from WHEN? When did you use the other 4 days?
> 3. If you are trying to do that from a ticket that was partially-used on a previous trip, it is not a good assumption that you will be allowed to upgrade to AP using it.
> 4. The actual dollar value given is in question even if they DO allow the upgrade.
> 5. I'm not clear on what ticket you are trying to upgrade.
> It would be rare for you to be able to upgrade a ticket partially used on a previous trip.
> Sorry, but I'm not understanding the entire plan.



1. Currently, no ticket. Contemplating what my options are. But let's assume, if all else fails, a standard 4-day park hopper currently priced at $500.
2. 1 day remaining from a trip last year, as stated. It was first used 9/23/20 but it has an expiration date of 9/26/21. Back when I was there last year, CMs (potentially incorrectly) told me if I kept a single day remaining, I would be able to upgrade to an AP if they go on sale before my ticket expires.
3. That's basically what I'm asking...
4. The original purchase price was roughly $550, so I'm going off the assumption that I can apply the full value of the ticket to an upgrade. This is where my napkin math says a Sorcerer Pass would be about $950, hence the approx. $400 price difference. I know this is a unique situation, that's why I'm asking about it.
5. A standard 5-day park hopper ticket from last year that has 1 day remaining and does not expire until 9/26/21.

Here's the crux of it: I was told by a CM last September that if/when APs go on sale, as long as I have 1 day left on my ticket and it is not expired, I would be able to upgrade the ticket to an AP and have it backdated to date of first use. I'm asking now if we know that to be the case, and if it makes sense for me to do, given my AP (if successful) would be backdated to 9/23/20, and thus expire the day after my trip (meaning I would have only gotten 4 days of use out of the entire AP).


----------



## Robo

redboxcar said:


> 1. Currently, no ticket. Contemplating what my options are. But let's assume, if all else fails, a standard 4-day park hopper currently priced at $500.
> 2. 1 day remaining from a trip last year, as stated. It was first used 9/23/20 but it has an expiration date of 9/26/21. Back when I was there last year, CMs (potentially incorrectly) told me if I kept a single day remaining, I would be able to upgrade to an AP if they go on sale before my ticket expires.
> 3. That's basically what I'm asking...
> 4. The original purchase price was roughly $550, so I'm going off the assumption that I can apply the full value of the ticket to an upgrade. This is where my napkin math says a Sorcerer Pass would be about $950, hence the approx. $400 price difference. I know this is a unique situation, that's why I'm asking about it.
> 5. A standard 5-day park hopper ticket from last year that has 1 day remaining and does not expire until 9/26/21.
> 
> Here's the crux of it: I was told by a CM last September that if/when APs go on sale, as long as I have 1 day left on my ticket and it is not expired, I would be able to upgrade the ticket to an AP and have it backdated to date of first use. I'm asking now if we know that to be the case, and if it makes sense for me to do, given my AP (if successful) would be backdated to 9/23/20, and thus expire the day after my trip (meaning I would have only gotten 4 days of use out of the entire AP).


Since this is a unique situation,
nobody here can answer your unusual and complex question.
The outcome will be in the hands of the CMs with whom you will ultimately deal. 
 I’ll hope for the best!


----------



## pkelly6

We have a 3 night, 4 day PH package. Moving to US midweek. Kids want to return to WDW last day of trip. Can I add extra day to package once we are onsite?


----------



## Vohdre

Robo said:


> Yes.



It looks like they may have changed this with the new passes.  I spoke to someone via chat on the WDW website and was told the following:

"Any tickets you use that fall in the block out time for your pass can not be applied to the cost of a new pass. "


----------



## Marionnette

pkelly6 said:


> We have a 3 night, 4 day PH package. Moving to US midweek. Kids want to return to WDW last day of trip. Can I add extra day to package once we are onsite?


You can do it as long as you add that 5th day before the end of your 4th day of use. Just keep in mind that a 5-day pass is good for 5 separate admissions over an 8-day period. If you're returning to Disney on or before that 8th day then you'll be fine.


----------



## pkelly6

Perfect! I thought it was possible, but needed to check with the experts.


----------



## WalloghbyWay

DWillowBay said:


> Can anyone confirm that if presently held tickets (in my case the trip is late October and we have 7-day ph tickets) are upgraded to an AP, all current park reservations are lost?   This is what is being sporadically reported on this and other sites, but need some more credible info. before I try to take the plunge.    THANKS!


I just left disney springs and they told me my 7 day reservations would fall off. We shall see. Either way, I need to cancel a few to make room for food and wine reservation in Credited my December ticket to the AP….. I am now an official annual pass holder!


----------



## mousestruck

Vohdre said:


> It looks like they may have changed this with the new passes.  I spoke to someone via chat on the WDW website and was told the following:
> 
> "Any tickets you use that fall in the block out time for your pass can not be applied to the cost of a new pass. "


That is a game changer for us. We were hoping to get park hoppers for our 12/30 - 1/7 trip and then upgrade to a Sorcerer’s AP at the end of the trip because we’re returning June 2022. If this is the new rule, I’m better off skipping the parks on 12/30 and 12/31 (which are black out days) and just buying an AP.


----------



## Lass70

Newbie here with an odd (?) situation. I am on day 3 of a 5-day ticket. I went to Blizzard Beach this morning to upgrade my ticket to an AP. They CM was really helpful. I even ended up adding on Water Park access. That was about 6 hours ago.
My MDE app shows the card as active under Magic Bands and Cards, but nothing shows up under Passes. I can't make park reservations beyond my next two days of ordinary tickets because it says I don't have valid park entry. I have tried linking the pass again, but it gives me an error because it's already linked. I have tried to book the park reservations both through the AP link on the app and through tickets on the app. I'm not doing the one with resort stay. It would seem as though I'm doing exactly what I'm supposed to do. Is this normal? Do you have to wait a day before making park reservations using your AP? Does it normally piggy back the tickets that you upgrade so that it isn't useful until those tickets are used up?
I'll be at HS tomorrow and can ask, but if it's a normal thing or someone here can answer, then I won't have to spend time at GS on a park day. Thanks all!


----------



## mousestruck

Vohdre said:


> It looks like they may have changed this with the new passes.  I spoke to someone via chat on the WDW website and was told the following:
> 
> "Any tickets you use that fall in the block out time for your pass can not be applied to the cost of a new pass. "


This actually raises one more question for me. If I purchase a park hopper ticket with starting date of 12/30 (a block out day) but don’t use it until 1/1 (which is not blocked out by the Sorcerer’s AP), would I be able to upgrade?


----------



## DWillowBay

WalloghbyWay said:


> I just left disney springs and they told me my 7 day reservations would fall off. We shall see. Either way, I need to cancel a few to make room for food and wine reservation in Credited my December ticket to the AP….. I am now an official annual pass holder!


Thank you for your answer and welcome to the AP family!


----------



## BK2014

WalloghbyWay said:


> I just left disney springs and they told me my 7 day reservations would fall off. We shall see. Either way, I need to cancel a few to make room for food and wine reservation in Credited my December ticket to the AP….. I am now an official annual pass holder!



Were your 7 day reservations attached to an onsite resort stay?  I am hoping that makes a difference.  If you have a resort stay and already have park reservations for those days I would think you should be able to keep your park reservations even though you change your tickets to APs.  But we will have to wait and see what people report happening.


----------



## redboxcar

Robo said:


> Since this is a unique situation,
> nobody here can answer your unusual and complex question.
> The outcome will be in the hands of the CMs with whom you will ultimately deal.
> I’ll hope for the best!



It's really not as unique (Disney extended a ton of tickets to 9/26/21 last year, someone even mentioned it earlier in this thread) or complex (is it worth upgrading to the AP if they'll let me, even though it'll be expiring) as it sounds, but thank you for trying to help.


----------



## Vohdre

mousestruck said:


> That is a game changer for us. We were hoping to get park hoppers for our 12/30 - 1/7 trip and then upgrade to a Sorcerer’s AP at the end of the trip because we’re returning June 2022. If this is the new rule, I’m better off skipping the parks on 12/30 and 12/31 (which are black out days) and just buying an AP.



Yeah I even asked them "So if I buy a ticket for the 1st few days of my trip during non-blackout dates and then a separate one for the last 2 days in the blackout I can still just get an AP off the 1st ticket?" and they said yes.


----------



## KValo

Edit: Reread message, my post is no longer valid lol


----------



## lanejudy

redboxcar said:


> It's really not as unique (Disney extended a ton of tickets to 9/26/21 last year, someone even mentioned it earlier in this thread) or complex (is it worth upgrading to the AP if they'll let me, even though it'll be expiring) as it sounds, but thank you for trying to help.


Standard rules would not allow upgrading a ticket more than 14 days after 1st use even if the ticket has not expired.  That will need to be addressed by a CM.  My understanding is they are handling such issues with the extended tickets on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## redboxcar

lanejudy said:


> Standard rules would not allow upgrading a ticket more than 14 days after 1st use even if the ticket has not expired.  That will need to be addressed by a CM.  My understanding is they are handling such issues with the extended tickets on a case-by-case basis.



Wonderful, this is helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

We had a trip planned for 2020, which we didn't take. Our tickets are set to expire 9/26/2021. 2 of us are going to Disney before 9/26, but the other 4 are waiting until 2022. I realize we will have to get new tickets with applying the price we paid for the now expired tickets factored into the final cost. 
1. Do you think it is better to try to change the tickets out now for the 2022 tickets or wait for them to expire?
2. Would it be easier to wait until the Genie+ rolls out, and will that be factored into the daily ticket cost should we decide to pay for this?


----------



## CarolynFH

Mambo Junkie said:


> We had a trip planned for 2020, which we didn't take. Our tickets are set to expire 9/26/2021. 2 of us are going to Disney before 9/26, but the other 4 are waiting until 2022. I realize we will have to get new tickets with applying the price we paid for the now expired tickets factored into the final cost.
> 1. Do you think it is better to try to change the tickets out now for the 2022 tickets or wait for them to expire?
> 2. Would it be easier to wait until the Genie+ rolls out, and will that be factored into the daily ticket cost should we decide to pay for this?


1. After the tickets expire, they’ll disappear from your MDE, although Disney will be able to see them. So it’s a good idea to keep a record of the ticket numbers if you don’t modify them now. Some people have reported being able to modify tickets via MDE (might be website rather than app), but others have had to call. If there’s a Modify button next to the tickets in MDE, and if you know the dates you plan to use them, it might be easier to do now, but if you don’t know the new dates yet, you can wait.
2. I have no idea whether Genie+ might affect this or not.
 For whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

CarolynFH said:


> 1. After the tickets expire, they’ll disappear from your MDE, although Disney will be able to see them. So it’s a good idea to keep a record of the ticket numbers if you don’t modify them now. Some people have reported being able to modify tickets via MDE (might be website rather than app), but others have had to call. If there’s a Modify button next to the tickets in MDE, and if you know the dates you plan to use them, it might be easier to do now, but if you don’t know the new dates yet, you can wait.
> 2. I have no idea whether Genie+ might affect this or not.
> For whatever you decide to do.


Thank you for this. I don't see the ticket numbers anywhere, but I still have the original purchase receipt with the confirmation number. Perhaps I should go ahead and change out before they expire. With the reports that people are spending HOURS on hold these days, I don't relish the prospect, though it may be the best way. On another note, the original 6 tickets were purchased together with memory maker. Though 2 of us are going this month, we don't intend to use the memory maker. Will that still be valid next year? I'd really like to save it for when the whole family goes.


----------



## CarolynFH

Mambo Junkie said:


> Thank you for this. I don't see the ticket numbers anywhere, but I still have the original purchase receipt with the confirmation number. Perhaps I should go ahead and change out before they expire. With the reports that people are spending HOURS on hold these days, I don't relish the prospect, though it may be the best way. On another note, the original 6 tickets were purchased together with memory maker. Though 2 of us are going this month, we don't intend to use the memory maker. Will that still be valid next year? I'd really like to save it for when the whole family goes.


If the tickets are already assigned to individuals, check their MDE Magic Bands & Cards list - the numbers might be there.  But having the receipt and confirmation number should be just as good.  Sorry I can't answer with authority about MM, but since the clock on it doesn't start until you download a photo, it should be good until next year.  You might ask that question on the *Memory Maker sticky * on the TPAS board.


----------



## WalloghbyWay

BK2014 said:


> Were your 7 day reservations attached to an onsite resort stay?  I am hoping that makes a difference.  If you have a resort stay and already have park reservations for those days I would think you should be able to keep your park reservations even though you change your tickets to APs.  But we will have to wait and see what people report happening.


No resort stay and to be honest I’d rather stay off site. The reservation system is terrible as it is. No reservations for AP holders 10/1 or 10/2. That’s extremely sad considering this is why I bought an annual pass


----------



## MinnieFigment

Just wanting to make sure I understand everything correctly. Here's our situation:
We currently have 7-day park hoppers and an onsite split stay booked for the 50th. We arrive late on the night of Sept. 30th with our first park day being Magic Kingdom 10/1. We plan to call in advance to upgrade our tickets to APs. Because of the resort stay, we shouldn't lose park pass reservations??? Is the best way to activate the new APs to go to the GR window outside MK early on the morning of 10/1? What time do they open?


----------



## Mambo Junkie

CarolynFH said:


> If the tickets are already assigned to individuals, check their MDE Magic Bands & Cards list - the numbers might be there.  But having the receipt and confirmation number should be just as good.  Sorry I can't answer with authority about MM, but since the clock on it doesn't start until you download a photo, it should be good until next year.  You might ask that question on the *Memory Maker sticky * on the TPAS board.


So I took 2 1/2 hours last night and took care of it. Or so I thought. When I double checked the accounts today my son’s family is now scheduled for their trip next April. However, DH and I are supposed to arrive next Sunday and it’s now showing us with 1 day tickets, although my park reservations are still there. For now. I called this morning and after 20 minutes a CM came on and confirmed that I do indeed only have 1 day passes and please hold on for a few minutes. Over 3 hours 38 minutes later I had to give up and try to call again. Next time I was on hold for 1 hour 24 minutes before getting cut off. At this point I don’t know what to do. I would wait and sort it out at guest services when we arrive next week but I’m afraid of losing my park passes.


----------



## CarolynFH

Mambo Junkie said:


> So I took 2 1/2 hours last night and took care of it. Or so I thought. When I double checked the accounts today my son’s family are now scheduled for their trip next April. However, DH and I are supposed to arrive next Sunday and it’s now showing us with 1 day tickets, although my park reservations are still there. For now. I called this morning and after 20 minutes a CM came on and confirmed that I do indeed only have 1 day passes and please hold on for a few minutes. Over 3 hours 38 minutes later I had to give up and try to call again. Next time I was on hold for 1 hour 24 minutes before getting cut off. At this point I don’t know what to do. I would wait and sort it out at first services when we arrive next week but I’m afraid of losing my park passes.


Wish I could help, but....


----------



## Mambo Junkie

CarolynFH said:


> Wish I could help, but....


Thank you. The funny thing is, I was at work and during my hold times I had to keep giving my phone to various coworkers while I was busy with my clients. None of my coworkers are Disney lovers like me, and I think it may be a long time before any of them try to book anything for their families. They couldn't believe you could actually be on hold that long just waiting to speak with someone. (and still not get to speak with anyone)


----------



## myth2001

redboxcar said:


> 1. Currently, no ticket. Contemplating what my options are. But let's assume, if all else fails, a standard 4-day park hopper currently priced at $500.
> 2. 1 day remaining from a trip last year, as stated. It was first used 9/23/20 but it has an expiration date of 9/26/21. Back when I was there last year, CMs (potentially incorrectly) told me if I kept a single day remaining, I would be able to upgrade to an AP if they go on sale before my ticket expires.
> 3. That's basically what I'm asking...
> 4. The original purchase price was roughly $550, so I'm going off the assumption that I can apply the full value of the ticket to an upgrade. This is where my napkin math says a Sorcerer Pass would be about $950, hence the approx. $400 price difference. I know this is a unique situation, that's why I'm asking about it.
> 5. A standard 5-day park hopper ticket from last year that has 1 day remaining and does not expire until 9/26/21.
> 
> Here's the crux of it: I was told by a CM last September that if/when APs go on sale, as long as I have 1 day left on my ticket and it is not expired, I would be able to upgrade the ticket to an AP and have it backdated to date of first use. I'm asking now if we know that to be the case, and if it makes sense for me to do, given my AP (if successful) would be backdated to 9/23/20, and thus expire the day after my trip (meaning I would have only gotten 4 days of use out of the entire AP).



While not the exact same situation as you. In August I tried to upgrade my partially used 9 day base ticket to 10 day water park and sport option ticket at AK and HS GS, after much research they can not change my ticket at all, instead just pixie dusted me free one day park hopper ticket instead.
So it seem very unlikely they would be able to upgrade your ticket.


----------



## Drew729

MinnieFigment said:


> Just wanting to make sure I understand everything correctly. Here's our situation:
> We currently have 7-day park hoppers and an onsite split stay booked for the 50th. We arrive late on the night of Sept. 30th with our first park day being Magic Kingdom 10/1. We plan to call in advance to upgrade our tickets to APs. Because of the resort stay, we shouldn't lose park pass reservations??? Is the best way to activate the new APs to go to the GR window outside MK early on the morning of 10/1? What time do they open?



We upgraded our park hoppers to AP yesterday. The CM on the phone said that as long you are staying on property that park reservations stay in place. If not staying on property would you have to drop and then add back park reservations.


----------



## Eastern

Drew729 said:


> We upgraded our park hoppers to AP yesterday. The CM on the phone said that as long you are staying on property that park reservations stay in place. If not staying on property would you have to drop and then add back park reservations.


This is easy to understand, I hope it is true...I am worried about their system dropping reservations when any change is made.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

CarolynFH said:


> Wish I could help, but....


Thank you! I thought I'd do an update in case anyone else had this problem. It turns out it has happened to several people. I finally spoke with a CM last night and she said someone had called in to her earlier with the same issue. (unused 4 day park passes expiring 9/26/2021 showing 1 day left). She checked with someone with a little more knowledge and they said it's showing up like that in many MDE apps. but it really is the 4 days. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Edit to add; we discussed it and decided to switch out our first day (MK) for DHS in the effort to get ROTR. I had to cancel my 2 reservations and guess what? It says limit reached, so I guess I really do need to get the problem fixed. Currently on hold - again. This is so stressful and unnecessary.
Further edit to add: They can see that I purchased 4 day passes. They can also see that they have not been used. They are about 95% sure they can help me.  Really? Waiting for a callback.


----------



## Yinn

Drew729 said:


> We upgraded our park hoppers to AP yesterday. The CM on the phone said that as long you are staying on property that park reservations stay in place. If not staying on property would you have to drop and then add back park reservations.



Did you clock start right away?  Or are they still vouchers to be picked up and start at a later date?


----------



## mousestruck

When a Florida resident upgrades a park hopper to an annual pass (at Guest Services), is it possible to use a monthly payment plan or does the balance need to be paid in full. I’m assuming the latter, but worth confirming.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Ok so not sure if this is right place to post but...I have a “renewal AP” sitting on my MDE waiting to be activated which I plan to do on arrival on 9/23....I also have a confirmed resort reservation for 9/23-29.  When I go to “My Plans” the “Park reservation” button at top of page is not highlighted and when I click button to make the park reservation my screen just goes blank...I don’t understand why I’m not being allowed to make a park reservation.


----------



## mickey916

Lsdolphin said:


> Ok so not sure if this is right place to post but...I have a “renewal AP” sitting on my MDE waiting to be activated which I plan to do on arrival on 9/23....I also have a confirmed resort reservation for 9/23-29.  When I go to “My Plans” the “Park reservation” button at top of page is not highlighted and when I click button to make the park reservation my screen just goes blank...I don’t understand why I’m not being allowed to make a park reservation.


I would recommend clearing your cache or trying through a different platform (phone vs. computer). There is definitely availability for resort guests for that week but I wouldn't wait...


----------



## Tonys14

I have a current DVC Gold AP and I need to upgrade it to the Incredi-pass as we are now going during the holidays.  Does anyone know how much I should expect to pay for the upgrade?


----------



## Drew729

Yinn said:


> Did you clock start right away?  Or are they still vouchers to be picked up and start at a later date?



Vouchers and would start when activated.


----------



## Robo

mousestruck said:


> When a Florida resident upgrades a park hopper to an annual pass (at Guest Services), is it possible to use a monthly payment plan or does the balance need to be paid in full. I’m assuming the latter, but worth confirming.


The cost of the original ticket is used as the "down payment" (1st payment) on the AP's monthly installments.


----------



## Robo

Tonys14 said:


> I have a current DVC Gold AP and I need to upgrade it to the Incredi-pass as we are now going during the holidays.  Does anyone know how much I should expect to pay for the upgrade?


Rule of thumb for upgrades is the cost of the ticket that you WANT, minus the cost (when purchased) of the ticket you HAVE.
If the upgrade is on an AP which has already started to be used, there is no price deduction for the period of time that the AP has been used. (No prorated discount.)


----------



## Oyhoyt

I just read through this whole thread and didn't seem to find an exact answer here. I have seen in other discussions that DVC members have been having issues upgrading park tickets to an AP, one person was told they had to fill out paperwork, another just had to give up because no one knew what to do. Has any DVC members here upgraded unused tickets to an AP successfully in the past few days? Does anyone have insight to share? I was originally going to wait until we were there on Nov 1st to upgrade but if there are complications I may do it now.


----------



## mousestruck

Robo said:


> The cost of the original ticket is used as the "down payment" (1st payment) on the AP's monthly installments.


Great information. Thank you!


----------



## Jennasis

Oyhoyt said:


> I just read through this whole thread and didn't seem to find an exact answer here. I have seen in other discussions that DVC members have been having issues upgrading park tickets to an AP, one person was told they had to fill out paperwork, another just had to give up because no one knew what to do. Has any DVC members here upgraded unused tickets to an AP successfully in the past few days? Does anyone have insight to share? I was originally going to wait until we were there on Nov 1st to upgrade but if there are complications I may do it now.



Same question.  We have 7 day park hoppers for our December stay.  We want to upgrade to AP.  Can I do it by phone, or must it only be done in person?  I would prefer to get it all done now especially since there seems to be a distinct possibility I will lose our park pass reservations that I have made and have to redo them.


----------



## justreading

I have a 7-day ticket I bought in 2016. It has no expiration date.  I want to use this later this year but I'd like to add park hopper to it.  Do I have to pay the difference from 2016 price to current price or can I just pay the price of the hopper add on?


----------



## Yinn

justreading said:


> I have a 7-day ticket I bought in 2016. It has no expiration date.  I want to use this later this year but I'd like to add park hopper to it.  Do I have to pay the difference from 2016 price to current price or can I just pay the price of the hopper add on?



If it's a 7 day no expiration ticket, you won't be able to just add park hopper.  You will be able to upgrade to a current ticket with park hopper, but it will expire.

Those non-expiration tickets are valuable so you're almost better of selling them if you're going to upgrade.  I'm sure there are people who would be willing to cover the cost of a current 7day ticket w/ park hopper in exchange for 7 day non expiration ticket.


----------



## justreading

Yinn said:


> If it's a 7 day no expiration ticket, you won't be able to just add park hopper.  You will be able to upgrade to a current ticket with park hopper, but it will expire.
> 
> Those non-expiration tickets are valuable so you're almost better of selling them if you're going to upgrade.  I'm sure there are people who would be willing to cover the cost of a current 7day ticket w/ park hopper in exchange for 7 day non expiration ticket.


Wow!  I new they were valuable but not to the point of resale!
Thanks!


----------



## revoxfire

Does anyone know if ticketsatwork would be upgrade-able? like undercover tourist?


----------



## Yinn

justreading said:


> Wow!  I new they were valuable but not to the point of resale!
> Thanks!



Yup.  The non-expirations can be split up between trips.  So theoretically someone could get 2 trips out of it, a 4 day and a 3 day. 

Just for example, let's say you needed a 7 day park hopper ticket for Christmas week.  That would cost $717.14 + tax.  

For that same period a 3 day non-hopper ticket would be $446.95 and let's say I wanted to go again around Easter with a 4 day non-hopper ticket would be $518.03 for a total of $964.98.  

So if I was traveling those periods, I'd be 100% willing to pay for your hopper ticket because it would represent a discount to me for my trip.


----------



## CarolynFH

justreading said:


> I have a 7-day ticket I bought in 2016. It has no expiration date.  I want to use this later this year but I'd like to add park hopper to it.  Do I have to pay the difference from 2016 price to current price or can I just pay the price of the hopper add on?


Is it an actual non-expiring ticket that could be used a few days at a time and the remaining days saved for the future, or an “ordinary” ticket that expires 14 days after first use? Before they started selling the date-based tickets, most tickets expired 14 days after first use, no matter how many days were used in those 14 days, but they didn’t have an expiration date printed on them because that date wasn’t set until the guest started using the ticket.


----------



## justreading

CarolynFH said:


> Is it an actual non-expiring ticket that could be used a few days at a time and the remaining days saved for the future, or an “ordinary” ticket that expires 14 days after first use? Before they started selling the date-based tickets, most tickets expired 14 days after first use, no matter how many days were used in those 14 days, but they didn’t have an expiration date printed on them because that date wasn’t set until the guest started using the ticket.


You are right...the ticket expires 14 days after 1st use.


----------



## CarolynFH

justreading said:


> You are right...the ticket expires 14 days after 1st use.


That just means it’s not worth trying to make a private sale  ! In terms of upgrading to hoppers, I’m afraid you’ll probably have to pay the difference between the online Disney price (of the tickets you have) when you bought them and the current price for 7 day hoppers.for you that I’m wrong! Assuming you upgrade in person, just “ask nicely,” as Robo says, and maybe you’ll get some pixie dust.


----------



## Yinn

justreading said:


> You are right...the ticket expires 14 days after 1st use.



That’s a shame.  That price could be quite significant too. Based on price history charts it looks like the 7 day base ticket in 2016 was ~$394.  That could be as much as $325 + tax to upgrade.  But it doesn’t hurt to ask to see if you get lucky. Good luck


----------



## justreading

Thanks for all your help!  I have to evaluate and may just buy new hoppers and save this one for another trip in the future.    It hurts me to pay all that money just to add hopping to this tix.  I have a little time to think about it.


----------



## rickyjmtl

What I have learned from upgrading from upgrading my 7-day ticket to an Incredi-PASS.

- I was told that park reservations are in three separate pools
Resort, Annual pass, Tickets

Now since I was upgrading a ticket but had a resort stay, I was not in any danger of losing my park reservations.

I did and I still have my park reservation, including my precious Oct 1st Magic Kingdom reservation.

When calling, I dialed 407-934-7639 ... I asked to place a called back with "ticket escalation"

I hope this help somebody.

It took many attempts to reach "ticket escalation" but once you get to right place, it took 25 min and I was set to go.


----------



## PixieT78

Is there any benefit to buying tickets as part of a package now and then upgrading to the AP upon arrival or would it just be easier to buy the APs as a separate transaction?  We aren't going until May 2022, barring further Covid issues but I'd like to get our hotel booked (though hopefully we'll cancel and rebook under new discounts but I won't hold my breath).


----------



## CarolynFH

PixieT78 said:


> Is there any benefit to buying tickets as part of a package now and then upgrading to the AP upon arrival or would it just be easier to buy the APs as a separate transaction?  We aren't going until May 2022, barring further Covid issues but I'd like to get our hotel booked (though hopefully we'll cancel and rebook under new discounts but I won't hold my breath).


One benefit I could see would be the ability to book park pass reservations now.  However, unless WDW goes back to a greatly reduced capacity, which I don't think is at all likely, there should not be any problem getting park reservations closer to the date.  The other benefit would be the ability to make payments on your tickets (by making payments on your package) so that the APs are partially paid for by the time you upgrade, instead of having to pay full price for all of those APs at one time - ouch!  And finally, if something happens and you have to cancel the trip, you get your money back (assuming you cancel within required time frame).  If you buy APs separately, there are no refunds.


----------



## PixieT78

CarolynFH said:


> One benefit I could see would be the ability to book park pass reservations now.  However, unless WDW goes back to a greatly reduced capacity, which I don't think is at all likely, there should not be any problem getting park reservations closer to the date.  The other benefit would be the ability to make payments on your tickets (by making payments on your package) so that the APs are partially paid for by the time you upgrade, instead of having to pay full price for all of those APs at one time - ouch!  And finally, if something happens and you have to cancel the trip, you get your money back (assuming you cancel within required time frame).  If you buy APs separately, there are no refunds.



Good point about the refunds!  I think I will book as a package and go from there (which I think is also a lower deposit too which I don't hate).  Much appreciate the response!


----------



## conandrob240

We have 4 day tickets with park reservations during Sept 30- Oct 4 including both weekend days. My plan was to use the 4 day ticket to enter parks Fri-Sun 9/30-10/2 then on 10/3 or 10/4, upgrade to the FL resident weekday only pass. Has that changed? Are people now reporting that if I use it that weekend, that I cannot then upgrade it to a pass that blocks out weekends?


----------



## serenitygr

This is probably a silly question but just wanting to know ahead of time. We have a one week reservation coming up with no tickets attached, followed by an additional two week reservation that does have ten day tickets. ( they run back to back so we won’t ever check out) 
Do we need to go to the desk at the beginning of our two week package in order to make sure our tickets are “activated”?
And one more question- if we do want to add park hoppers to any of our tickets ( but not all of them) how and where do you do that? We’re staying at fort wilderness if that makes a difference. Thank you!


----------



## lanejudy

As long as your tickets are linked to the correct guests in MDE (and as part of a package they should be), they are ready to use with no activation required.  Unless it's a special ticket such as FL Resident or military.  

Hopper add-on is all-or-nothing.  You can add to only some guests' tickets without adding to the whole party, but you can't add it for just a few days of hopping on a 10-day ticket.


----------



## serenitygr

lanejudy said:


> As long as your tickets are linked to the correct guests in MDE (and as part of a package they should be), they are ready to use with no activation required.  Unless it's a special ticket such as FL Resident or military.
> 
> Hopper add-on is all-or-nothing.  You can add to only some guests' tickets without adding to the whole party, but you can't add it for just a few days of hopping on a 10-day ticket.


Thank you! And yes- we want to add hoppers to some of our tickets but not everyone’s. Can we do that at fort wilderness?


----------



## QueenBeeMB

rickyjmtl said:


> What I have learned from upgrading from upgrading my 7-day ticket to an Incredi-PASS.
> 
> - I was told that park reservations are in three separate pools
> Resort, Annual pass, Tickets
> 
> Now since I was upgrading a ticket but had a resort stay, I was not in any danger of losing my park reservations.
> 
> I did and I still have my park reservation, including my precious Oct 1st Magic Kingdom reservation.
> 
> When calling, I dialed 407-934-7639 ... I asked to place a called back with "ticket escalation"
> 
> I hope this help somebody.
> 
> It took many attempts to reach "ticket escalation" but once you get to right place, it took 25 min and I was set to go.




Reading so many of these posts, yet in my conversations (chat on website) with Disney Customer Service I have been told to wait to last day so to no loose reservations. I have 4 day 1 park per day tickets, looking to upgrade to incredi-pass and they are a part of a package booked over the 50th I don't want to lose park reservations for. I want to upgrade on arrival day and get the discounts and park hopping ability (subject to avail I am aware) for the duration of this trip. Worried, but will see if there is anything I can do on arrival day to get the upgrade. Willing to for go it to not lose precious park reservations. 

If you upgrade over the phone, is it still considered a voucher that will require activation on first park day? Or will it become active day of upgrade? This is also holding me back on upgrading prior to arrival on 9/27.


----------



## lanejudy

serenitygr said:


> Thank you! And yes- we want to add hoppers to some of our tickets but not everyone’s. Can we do that at fort wilderness?


You can ask, but expect to go to a Guest Relations in/outside a park or at Disney Springs.


----------



## RunWI1265

Has anyone been able to confirm if you are able to apply the cost of previously used tickets in 2020/2021 (when APs were not being sold) towards a new AP. I read some chatter that people have been told they can. Has anyone been successful?


----------



## Yinn

RunWI1265 said:


> Has anyone been able to confirm if you are able to apply the cost of previously used tickets in 2020/2021 (when APs were not being sold) towards a new AP. I read some chatter that people have been told they can. Has anyone been successful?



Where is this chatter?  I would be interested in it.


----------



## RunWI1265

Yinn said:


> Where is this chatter?  I would be interested in it.



Not sure how to share a link to the thread. It’s in the trip planning forum on the second page. Titled - *“Applying used tickets to annual pass”*


----------



## gottalovepluto

Called VIP Passholder support to apply a ticket to my AP Renewal, they put me on the callback list and said it would be about 2 hours. Got a callback 20 mins later. Have your ticket confirmation number available to give to both VIP Passholder CM and the callback CM.

*If you want to pay with gift cards today, might want to wait until tomorrow.* System was down for gift card payments and the CM said she'd had a previous caller today and the system wouldn't work for them either and apologized recommended calling back later, tomorrow or doing it in person (I'm headed to the World next week, was just hoping to get this out of the way).


----------



## mousestruck

It was reported in another thread that Disney would not bridge the price of a UT ticket (at park Guest Services). They were permitted to upgrade their tickets, but they were valued at the price the reseller paid — and less than what they paid for them. They were told it’s a change in policy, but I really hope that’s not true. Has anyone else had this experience? That would be a devastating blow to authorized resellers.


----------



## mickey916

Someone reported in another thread successfully upgrading their UT ticket over the phone by calling the passholder line. I'm going to attempt it as well as soon as I can confirm my April trip is a go and I'll report back here too.


----------



## mousestruck

mickey916 said:


> Someone reported in another thread successfully upgrading their UT ticket over the phone by calling the passholder line. I'm going to attempt it as well as soon as I can confirm my April trip is a go and I'll report back here too.


Good luck!  Please let us know how you make out.


----------



## Gizmo74

mousestruck said:


> It was reported in another thread that Disney would not bridge the price of a UT ticket (at park Guest Services). They were permitted to upgrade their tickets, but they were valued at the price the reseller paid — and less than what they paid for them. They were told it’s a change in policy, but I really hope that’s not true. Has anyone else had this experience? That would be a devastating blow to authorized resellers.


I also read that other post of the person going to guest services and not getting their tickets bridged.  I also bought tickets from a reseller and on Monday I called and was able to upgrade my tickets to a Sorcerer Pass.  They did bridge my ticket so I might have gotten lucky.


----------



## WanderlustinFP

I was also able to upgrade my partially used UT ticket to a Sorcerer Pass over the phone. The APs were announced while I was down in FL, but I left before they went on sale. GR basically told me my tickets had to be upgraded in person, which wasn't possible since I live in the NE.  I also got very lucky with a CM over the phone who was willing to do the upgrade. My new APs are backdated to the first day of use (as they should be).


----------



## eloiseweenie

I reported in the other thread that I was able to upgrade my UT tickets. I paid 520.82 each for my 5 day base tickets, and Disney gave me 550.24 discounted from the Incredipass. Not a huge savings, but I'll take it. I called the passholder line, and was placed in a call back queue from ticketing.


----------



## mousestruck

eloiseweenie said:


> I reported in the other thread that I was able to upgrade my UT tickets. I paid 520.82 each for my 5 day base tickets, and Disney gave me 550.24 discounted from the Incredipass. Not a huge savings, but I'll take it. I called the passholder line, and was placed in a call back queue from ticketing.


That is good to hear.  Honestly, I'm okay if I don't save money by upgrading my UT tickets. But I'd be really upset if I actually lost money by only receiving credit for the price that UT paid for the tickets.


----------



## lanejudy

mousestruck said:


> But I'd be really upset if I actually lost money by only receiving credit for the price that UT paid for the tickets.


Be sure to start the discussion by asking "how much to upgrade..." and if the CM quotes something that doesn't sound right, just say "no thanks" and try again at another time/another location.  Unfortunately, for years there have been occasional reports of someone getting a CM who doesn't know how to properly upgrade tickets from a third-party.  I think it's an issue of an untrained or poorly-trained CM.


----------



## mousestruck

[QUO


lanejudy said:


> Be sure to start the discussion by asking "how much to upgrade..." and if the CM quotes something that doesn't sound right, just say "no thanks" and try again at another time/another location.  Unfortunately, for years there have been occasional reports of someone getting a CM who doesn't know how to properly upgrade tickets from a third-party.  I think it's an issue of an untrained or poorly-trained CM.


Thank you for the advice! I have actually done this several times when upgrading in the parks - often getting a CM who didn't know how to bridge the ticket and either asking for a supervisor or visiting another Guest Services.  But I was always armed with the knowledge of policy.  My concern now is that Disney has changed the policy (as they have changed so many things as of late). I'm hoping to determine if the unfortunate outcome was a matter of mistake or new policy.  If the latter, I'll probably return my UT tickets.  I'm truly not certain if we will decide to upgrade to APs, which is why I purchased the tickets rather than APs.  But I don't want to risk losing money.


----------



## eloiseweenie

mousestruck said:


> Thank you for the advice! I have actually done this several times when upgrading in the parks - often getting a CM who didn't know how to bridge the ticket and either asking for a supervisor or visiting another Guest Services.  But I was always armed with the knowledge of policy.  My concern now is that Disney has changed the policy (as they have changed so many things as of late). I'm hoping to determine if the unfortunate outcome was a matter of mistake or new policy.  If the latter, I'll probably return my UT tickets.  I'm truly not certain if we will decide to upgrade to APs, which is why I purchased the tickets rather than APs.  But I don't want to risk losing money.



Not sure if it makes a difference, but I had already added my UT tickets to MDE. I was never asked where I bought my tickets from, and it always showed in MDE as 5 day tickets.


----------



## mickey916

eloiseweenie said:


> Not sure if it makes a difference, but I had already added my UT tickets to MDE. I was never asked where I bought my tickets from, and it always showed in MDE as 5 day tickets.


I've already done that too and paid to upgrade them to use in May 2022 (were originally from May 2020) so I think if I were to have an issue it would have already happened when I called to upgrade them to my new May dates.


----------



## jrsharp21

Was looking at the AP's on the Disney World website. There is a note that you have to take a certificate to a ticket booth or guest services to get your AP card before first use. Is that true? I was thinking of upgrading my 4 day hopper to an AP over the phone before we leave next week. But if you have to do redeem that certificate and go to a booth anyway, I will just wait to do the upgrade in person.


----------



## DavidNYC

Gizmo74 said:


> I also read that other post of the person going to guest services and not getting their tickets bridged.  I also bought tickets from a reseller and on Monday I called and was able to upgrade my tickets to a Sorcerer Pass.  They did bridge my ticket so I might have gotten lucky.



Or more likely the first person had a CM that didn't know what they were doing . . .


----------



## Jennasis

What number is the correct number to call to upgrade parkhopper's, unused, to a Sorcerer pass? We are DVC members.


----------



## MMSM

Not sure if this is the forum for this.  I am going to our purchase one day park hopper p,us tickets for April.  My husband and daughter are going in park while my son and I stay back.  If they use their bands to get in, can my son and I use the plastic card (ticket sent in mail) to use the “fun” option like mini golf? do they care we aren’t the ticket holders for golf? Do they have finger scans at mini golf?


----------



## lanejudy

MMSM said:


> Not sure if this is the forum for this.  I am going to our purchase one day park hopper p,us tickets for April.  My husband and daughter are going in park while my son and I stay back.  If they use their bands to get in, can my son and I use the plastic card (ticket sent in mail) to use the “fun” option like mini golf? do they care we aren’t the ticket holders for golf? Do they have finger scans at mini golf?


Tickets are non-transferrable once used; it belongs to the individual who first used the ticket.  No, you and your son cannot use your husband and daughter's Plus options. Skip the Plus if those individuals won't be using it and buy the mini-golf admissions.  While biometric (finger) scanning was not in place for the past year, it's my understanding that has returned.


----------



## mickey916

So just as an FYI. I attempted to upgrade my May 2022 tix that were originally May 2020 tickets purchased through UT. It appears I am going to be able to do it, however I asked to pay the balance with my Disney giftcards and currently the system is on day three of "Magical Enhancements" (in other words they're still experiencing a glitch with the giftcard payments )and they can't accept giftcards to pay the balance...So, I now have to call back every couple days to be able to finish the upgrade and make payment. I'm not worried as I think it will all be doable just have to be patient. Luckily my first trip isn't until April.


----------



## jrsharp21

mickey916 said:


> So just as an FYI. I attempted to upgrade my May 2022 tix that were originally May 2020 tickets purchased through UT. It appears I am going to be able to do it, however I asked to pay the balance with my Disney giftcards and currently the system is on day three of "Magical Enhancements" (in other words they're still experiencing a glitch with the giftcard payments )and they can't accept giftcards to pay the balance...So, I now have to call back every couple days to be able to finish the upgrade and make payment. I'm not worried as I think it will all be doable just have to be patient. Luckily my first trip isn't until April.



i didn’t realize they were having problems with accepting gift card payments. Guess that means I will have to upgrade at the park this coming week.


----------



## mickey916

jrsharp21 said:


> i didn’t realize they were having problems with accepting gift card payments. Guess that means I will have to upgrade at the park this coming week.


Yeah. It was very confusing because the CM was saying "we're experiencing Magical Enhancements which make us unable to verify that the giftcard has enough money on it". I had just bought them online through Target so there were definitely funds on it. She said due to Magical Enhancements they couldn't process giftcards but they were going to express to "them" that their guests needed to be able to do so as soon as possible. She was being so confusing that I had to finally say "so the bottom line is right now there's a glitch in the system that makes it so you can't process giftcard payments and I'll have to try again another day?" and her response was "I've never experienced Vanellope before but yes"??????? I think she was being intentionally vague because she was worried about being yelled at but I always go out of my way to be patient and understanding...maybe that's what the Vanellope comment was about?


----------



## conandrob240

I have 4 day tickets that I was planning to use over 50th weekend then upgrade to lowest FL resident pass on Monday 10/3. However, just realizing husbands ticket has the plus so that he could plan to play golf. If he uses the golf benefit, I’m guessing he won’t be able to upgrade to lowest AP? Please confirm.


----------



## Robo

conandrob240 said:


> I have 4 day tickets that I was planning to use over 50th weekend then upgrade to lowest FL resident pass on Monday 10/3. However, just realizing husbands ticket has the plus so that he could plan to play golf.
> 
> If he uses the golf benefit, I’m guessing he won’t be able to upgrade to lowest AP? Please confirm.


That's how it has been over the years.

A remedy (if you _both_ want the basic AP) would be to do the AP upgrades as soon as you arrive.
Your upgrade cost will include (be reduced by) the extra amount you paid for the "plus" on his ticket.
Then, pay for the golf out of pocket.


----------



## conandrob240

Robo said:


> That's how it has been over the years.
> 
> A remedy (if you _both_ want the basic AP) would be to do the AP upgrades as soon as you arrive.
> Your upgrade cost will include (be reduced by) the extra amount you paid for the "plus" on his ticket.
> Then, pay for the golf out of pocket.


I’m seeing the plus (golf) add on for the pixie dust pass in only $99 so I guess I can still upgrade to pixie dust pass but pay the extra $99 for golf?


----------



## Robo

conandrob240 said:


> I’m seeing the plus (golf) add on for the pixie dust pass in only $99 so I guess I can still upgrade to pixie dust pass but pay the extra $99 for golf?


To which ticket or AP you upgrade is up to you.
Disney considers any ticket that costs MORE (or the same as) the original ticket as an "upgrade."
If you happen to want a ticket that costs LESS than the original ticket,
that is very often allowed, but there is "officially" no change returned to the guest.
(But, _sometimes_ a CM will offer the remaining difference price returned on a Disney gift card.)

It never hurts to "ask nicely" for whatever you'd like to arrange.


----------



## conandrob240

So it has nothing to do with benefits used avd not matching the new ticket? We have 4 day passes that cost me around $275 and $325 respectively. Mine is just basic his has golf add on. The pixie dust pass should only be $100 more. Are you saying that regardless of whether I used the golf benefit that AP will not have, as long as it costs more, I’m fine?


----------



## Robo

conandrob240 said:


> Are you saying that regardless of whether I used the golf benefit that AP will not have, as long as it costs more, I’m fine?


Nope.
In specific regard to the KIND of upgrade allowed...
Traditionally (for many years) if you used a "premium asset" from a ticket, you could not upgrade that ticket to an AP that did not include that "premium asset."


----------



## gottalovepluto

mickey916 said:


> So just as an FYI. I attempted to upgrade my May 2022 tix that were originally May 2020 tickets purchased through UT. It appears I am going to be able to do it, however I asked to pay the balance with my Disney giftcards and currently the system is on day three of "Magical Enhancements" (in other words they're still experiencing a glitch with the giftcard payments )and they can't accept giftcards to pay the balance...So, I now have to call back every couple days to be able to finish the upgrade and make payment. I'm not worried as I think it will all be doable just have to be patient. Luckily my first trip isn't until April.





jrsharp21 said:


> i didn’t realize they were having problems with accepting gift card payments. Guess that means I will have to upgrade at the park this coming week.


“Magical enhancements” is the technical term for “it broke Thursday and IT hasn’t fixed it”


----------



## mickey916

gottalovepluto said:


> “Magical enhancements” is the technical term for “it broke Thursday and IT hasn’t fixed it”


I figured as much. It's a very weird way to say there's a problem...


----------



## starry_solo

WanderlustinFP said:


> I was also able to upgrade my partially used UT ticket to a Sorcerer Pass over the phone. The APs were announced while I was down in FL, but I left before they went on sale. GR basically told me my tickets had to be upgraded in person, which wasn't possible since I live in the NE.  I also got very lucky with a CM over the phone who was willing to do the upgrade. My new APs are backdated to the first day of use (as they should be).



Wow, it hadn't expired yet?


----------



## mickey916

Magical Enhancements are no longer an issue. I successfully upgraded my UT tickets originally purchased for my May 2020 trip to an AP...


----------



## gottalovepluto

mickey916 said:


> Magical Enhancements are no longer an issue. I successfully upgraded my UT tickets originally purchased for my May 2020 trip to an AP...


With a gift card? (Because that’s the broken payment method)


----------



## mickey916

gottalovepluto said:


> With a gift card? (Because that’s the broken payment method)


Yes with two gift cards. The CM said it seemed to be fixed today and it worked fine for us.


----------



## conandrob240

Robo said:


> Nope.
> In specific regard to the KIND of upgrade allowed...
> Traditionally (for many years) if you used a "premium asset" from a ticket, you could not upgrade that ticket to an AP that did not include that "premium asset."



Ugh. Bad news. Even if I add the plus with the golf for the $99? I’m so stressed over how to do all this.

for 4 day ticket- how far into the future can I push them out to use? Or can I get a refund?


----------



## lanejudy

No refund for non-package tickets.  You can push it out as far as Dec. 2022 at this point.  Or you can hold the credit indefinitely.


----------



## conandrob240

Thanks.


----------



## Robo

conandrob240 said:


> Ugh. Bad news. Even if I add the plus with the golf for the $99?


Sorry, I don't understand your question.
-------
Here's how it works:
*A*. If you have a ticket that DOES offer "plus" assets:
And, you do the upgrade BEFORE you actually *use* any "plus" asset, you can upgrade to *any* AP level.
But, if you do the upgrade AFTER you actually *use* any "plus" asset, you can only upgrade to an AP level that also offers that "plus" asset.

*B*. If you have a ticket that does NOT offer "plus" assets:
You can upgrade to *any* AP level.

So, if you want to upgrade to a AP that does NOT offer "plus" assets,
do not *use* any "plus" assets on the original ticket before you upgrade.

It does not matter what kind of ticket that you HAVE before you upgrade.
It matters if you actually USE any "plus" asset before you upgrade.

And, (for example) let's say that you paid $25 extra for a "plus" asset(s.)
When you upgrade that ticket (having *not used* any "plus" asset) you will get the
extra $25 discounted from the new AP upgrade price.


----------



## conandrob240

But APs are different now. You can get basic Pixie dust AP then “add on” the Plys options for $99.


----------



## Robo

conandrob240 said:


> But APs are different now. You can get basic Pixie dust AP then “add on” the Plys options for $99.


OK. Go for it.
As I said, you can upgrade to any level of AP that you like.


----------



## conandrob240

You aren’t understanding or I’m not being ckear. In previous years, the benefits were built into the level of AP. If you didn’t want “plus”, you bought silver. If you did, you bought gold or whatever they were called. Now, there are the names pass levels but you can also add various things into the pass such as plus. That’s why I’m confused. The golf will be played prior to upgrade using the 4 day pass. The pixie  Dust AP doesn’t include golf therefore, the passes don’t “match”. But I can add golf (plus perks) yo pixie dust by paying for the add on. I’m wondering if he can buy pixie dust and add plus or if they’ll tell him that he can’t buy pixie dust at all because he used plus perks of golf.


----------



## Robo

conandrob240 said:


> You aren’t understanding or I’m not being ckear. In previous years, the benefits were built into the level of AP. If you didn’t want “plus”, you bought silver. If you did, you bought gold or whatever they were called. Now, there are the names pass levels but you can also add various things into the pass such as plus. That’s why I’m confused.
> 
> 1. The golf will be played prior to upgrade using the 4 day pass.
> 
> The pixie  Dust AP doesn’t include golf therefore, the passes don’t “match”.
> 
> 2. But I can add golf (plus perks) yo pixie dust by paying for the add on.
> 3. I’m wondering if he can buy pixie dust and add plus or if they’ll tell him that he can’t buy pixie dust at all because he used plus perks of golf.


As I said, I don't understand the question.

1. Why? Why wait to upgrade until after he's played the golf?
Why not upgrade to AP immediately. (Adding the golf option, if you like.)
2. Yes. Do that, if that's what you want.
3. If you upgrade before golfing, there's no issue about using the original ticket asset.


----------



## conandrob240

Sigh. Because our trip is from 9/28-10/4. We can’t upgrade until AFTER I use the tickets that weekend for my MK and Epcot 10/1, 10/2, 10/3 reservations (since it’s a weekend and that will be blocked on on Pixie dust pass). Due to our plans, my husband needs to play golf on 9/29, 9/30, 10/2. You are missing the question. Just forget it.


----------



## twincruisers

conandrob240 said:


> Sigh. Because our trip is from 9/28-10/4. We can’t upgrade until AFTER I use the tickets that weekend for my MK and Epcot 10/1, 10/2, 10/3 reservations (since it’s a weekend and that will be blocked on on Pixie dust pass). Due to our plans, my husband needs to play golf on 9/29, 9/30, 10/2. You are missing the question. Just forget it.


Why not just upgrade to Pixie Pass on 10/4? If you're short a day on the park tickets for 10/4, just upgrade to one more day on each ticket and that day will be applied to your AP either way, you're not losing value and getting the dates you want.


----------



## conandrob240

I’ll try this one more time:

we have 4 day tickets. 1 is regular, 1 has Plus. Our trip dates are 9/28-10/4. 

we have had reservations for months for the 50th including MK between 10/1-10/3. I do not want to give those days up. Those weekend days are blocked out on the AP we want to upgrade to.

therefore, I can’t upgrade to the Pixie Dust annual pass prior to 10/3 or I won’t be allowed in for my 50th weekend reservations.

My plan IS to upgrade to AP on 10/4 which is a Monday and the last use day on the 4 day ticket.

the only potential issue I’ve read is with my husband’s Plus ticket since he will be playing golf during 9/28-10/3, thus using the “Plus” of the ticket.

the Pixie Dust AP does not include golf. Typically, this is the issue and might not be allowed. However, you can pay $99 to add Plus to the Pixie Dust pass. But since that’s  an add on and not a ticket type, I’m not sure what will happen


----------



## DavidNYC

Robo said:


> As I said, I don't understand the question.
> 
> 1. Why? Why wait to upgrade until after he's played the golf?
> Why not upgrade to AP immediately. (Adding the golf option, if you like.)
> 2. Yes. Do that, if that's what you want.
> 3. If you upgrade before golfing, there's no issue about using the original ticket asset.



I think I get his question.  Under the new pass levels - there are technically NO APs anymore that offer plus assets - they're separate add ons.  So let's say he golfs and walks into guest services and says "what AP can I upgrade this ticket to?"    What will their answer be?   The way I see it there are only two choices - either (a) they allow an upgrade to any more expensive AP since there are no APs that inherently have those "plus" options or (2) they allow upgrade to any AP but only if you purchase the $99 add on as well.   Do we have a definitive answer on this yet?   That being said - I agree if this is the plan no reason not to upgrade before golfing.


----------



## conandrob240

“That being said - I agree if this is the plan no reason not to upgrade before golfing.”

 is someone punking me?!? Again, my reason is VERY clearly stated. We will be there 9/28-10/4. We NEED to retain the 4 day tickets until 10/4 so I can still use 3 Park days for 10/1,10/2, 10/3. So, our only option is to upgrade on very last day- 10/4. By then trip mostly over so golf entitlements and 3 park days will have already been used.


----------



## CarolynFH

conandrob240 said:


> “That being said - I agree if this is the plan no reason not to upgrade before golfing.”
> 
> is someone punking me?!? Again, my reason is VERY clearly stated. We will be there 9/28-10/4. We NEED to retain the 4 day tickets until 10/4 so I can still use 3 Park days for 10/1,10/2, 10/3. So, our only option is to upgrade on very last day- 10/4. By then trip mostly over so golf entitlements and 3 park days will have already been used.


I think the issue is that no one knows how Disney is going to handle this. I’ve also read that people have been told they won’t receive any credit for tickets that have been used during blockout dates for the AP they want, but no one has actual experience, so no one knows whether that’s true or not. In terms of APs and upgrading other tickets to APs, it’s a whole new world.


----------



## conandrob240

I get that- asking for opinions.

but people also aren’t reading what I’m saying


----------



## starry_solo

conandrob240 said:


> I get that- asking for opinions.
> 
> but people also aren’t reading what I’m saying



I think people are reading what you are saying but no one knows the answer.  When you upgrade in a few weeks, please report back to let us know if they let you upgrade to the Pixie Park Pass aka Weekday pass after you used it on the weekend.


----------



## conandrob240

No, that’s not what is happening. For example, people are repeatedly telling me to upgrade upon arrival. Or telling me not to use golf benefit until we upgrade. Not reading my post.


----------



## twincruisers

Try it out and let us know. Clearly too many unknowns that any of us can really answer with the authority your looking for.


----------



## Cyberc1978

The U.S borders are reopening for Europeans so we have resort and airfare booked  

I still need to buy tix and I can get the 14 days ultimate tickets at $635 including memory maker.

if I buy those now is there any way of telling how much it would be to bridge to an annual pass like the sorcerer pass (DVC member)?
If I can call in and do it before we go it would be awesome.


----------



## thptrek

I have a 5 day park ticket with no Park Hopper on it. If on the last day of our trip I want to Park Hop am I able to add that option for just the one day or will it force me to buy the full 5 day Park Hopper price?


----------



## Robo

thptrek said:


> I have a 5 day park ticket with no Park Hopper on it. If on the last day of our trip I want to Park Hop am I able to add that option for just the one day or will it force me to buy the full 5 day Park Hopper price?


Hopping is "all or nothing."
You would pay what it costs to Hop for the full 5 days.
Which, by the way, is actually not much more than paying for Hopping for a one-day ticket.
Do the math and see.


----------



## thptrek

Robo said:


> Hopping is "all or nothing."
> You would pay what it costs to Hop for the full 5 days.
> Which, by the way, is actually not much more than paying for Hopping for a one-day ticket.
> Do the math and see.


Robo, thanks. I looked and its about $90 to add park hopping for the whole trip. I used to always do park hopping but will see how Genie+ and Lightning Pay per Ride affects our plans. Looking forward to seeing trip reports during early October.

BTW, you and I have upcoming 20 year Disboards Anniversary coming up!!Remember WPASADI?


----------



## Robo

thptrek said:


> Robo, thanks. I looked and its about $90 to add park hopping for the whole trip. I used to always do park hopping but will see how Genie+ and Lightning Pay per Ride affects our plans. Looking forward to seeing trip reports during early October.
> 
> BTW, you and I have upcoming 20 year Disboards Anniversary coming up!!Remember WPASADI?



Great to see another long-time DIS poster!
A *WPASADI veteran,* no less.  
I never played, but looks like you were up to the challenge!

But, for a more serious challenge...
Things have never changed at WDW as much as they have within the last few years.
Have a great trip!


----------



## Jennasis

FYI, took exactly 6 minutes on the phone with DVC Member Services to upgrade my 7 day park hoppers to a Sorcerer AP.  Easy peasy.  Didn't lose our park pass reservations (and the CM specifically emphasized that we would not lose them).  Couldn't have been simpler.  I called the ticket line on Friday...when the prompt came up asking me to press "1" if I was a DVC member (which I did), it transferred me to the regular DVC Member Service line.  When I got an agent on the phone he was super nice and put me on the "call back" list and assured me that I would get a call within 14 days to make the upgrade (and said it would likely be 3-5 days).  I totally understood how slammed they were and appreciated him putting me on the call back list.  The CM called today, so 5 days later.  6 minutes to complete the transaction.


----------



## Robo

Jennasis said:


> FYI, took exactly 6 minutes on the phone with DVC Member Services to upgrade my 7 day park hoppers to a Sorcerer AP.  Easy peasy.  Didn't lose our park pass reservations (and the CM specifically emphasized that we would not lose them).  Couldn't have been simpler...


Terrific report with a great outcome!
Lots of DISers will be happy with this info.
Thank you!


----------



## aokeefe

Successfully upgraded a 5 day (4 day plus 1 free) PH ticket bought through UT to an Incredipass. Called in and placed on a callback stating it was a 93 minute wait. Called back in about an hour. Was able to apply the UT credit (paid $519 got a credit of $563) and Disney Visa Reward dollars. Only slight glitch was it took a few attempts to link pass to my MDE. CM had to put me on hold; claimed it was because ticket originally was going to expire last year. All worked out.


----------



## Robo

aokeefe said:


> Successfully upgraded a 5 day (4 day plus 1 free) PH ticket bought through UT to an Incredipass. Called in and placed on a callback stating it was a 93 minute wait. Called back in about an hour. Was able to apply the UT credit (paid $519 got a credit of $563) and Disney Visa Reward dollars. Only slight glitch was it took a few attempts to link pass to my MDE. CM had to put me on hold; claimed it was because ticket originally was going to expire last year. All worked out.


Great info!
Thank you.


----------



## mickey916

aokeefe said:


> Successfully upgraded a 5 day (4 day plus 1 free) PH ticket bought through UT to an Incredipass. Called in and placed on a callback stating it was a 93 minute wait. Called back in about an hour. Was able to apply the UT credit (paid $519 got a credit of $563) and Disney Visa Reward dollars. Only slight glitch was it took a few attempts to link pass to my MDE. CM had to put me on hold; claimed it was because ticket originally was going to expire last year. All worked out.


My experience was similar. Once the giftcard glitch was resolved, I was able to upgrade my UT tickets to an Incredipass as well. The CM was fantastic and noticed that since I had upgraded my original May 2020 tix this past February 2021 to use next May, at first the incredipass was using Feb. 2022 as the expiration date for the voucher. She adjusted it to reflect an expiration of the voucher to a year from the date I purchased it last week. So glad she noticed or I would've been in for a shock next April when they told me my voucher was already expired.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

*New questions, I think (tried to scroll thru but didn't find) ...*

Not FL resident. Not DVC. So I don't qualify for AP???

No hotel ressie yet. MAY off-site two weeks 2022.

Looking to purchase a 10-Day Park Hopper (Valid 14 days from 1st day of use) from a VERY reputable discount tix seller. 

If I purchase now in '21, what happens if price changes OR WDW discontinues 10-Day Hopper? (They said tix will be valid next yr too, but with all these changes...?)

Also, how does it work if daily admission prices vary on the calendar during that 14-day period & I've only paid about $60 p/day buying 10-day tix?? 

Sorry so many Qs!!! But thx.


----------



## twincruisers

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> *New questions, I think (tried to scroll thru but didn't find) ...*
> 
> Not FL resident. Not DVC. So I don't qualify for AP???
> 
> No hotel ressie yet. MAY off-site two weeks 2022.
> 
> Looking to purchase a 10-Day Park Hopper (Valid 14 days from 1st day of use) from a VERY reputable discount tix seller.
> 
> If I purchase now in '21, what happens if price changes OR WDW discontinues 10-Day Hopper? (They said tix will be valid next yr too, but with all these changes...?)
> 
> Also, how does it work if daily admission prices vary on the calendar during that 14-day period & I've only paid about $60 p/day buying 10-day tix??
> 
> Sorry so many Qs!!! But thx.



Only AP you can get as a non-FL/non-DVC is Incredi-Pass

10-day PH works fine. If you buy from a reputable dealer with the correct starting dates, the prices are locked in for you. If you make changes after you do it through the MDE webpage or app and they will charge you accordingly if the dates are more expensive than the ones you paid for.


----------



## Robo

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Looking to purchase a 10-Day Park Hopper (Valid 14 days from 1st day of use) from a VERY reputable discount tix seller.
> 
> 2. If I purchase now in '21, what happens if price changes OR WDW discontinues 10-Day Hopper? (They said tix will be valid next yr too, but with all these changes...?)
> 
> 3. Also, how does it work if daily admission prices vary on the calendar during that 14-day period & I've only paid about $60 p/day buying 10-day tix??
> 
> Sorry so many Qs!!! But thx.


1. Any of the established official WDW ticket resellers/discounters' tickets are "reliable."
2. You'll still be able to use the tickets, as-purchased. 
3. If you purchase tickets valid on your trip dates when you bought the tickets, you'll be able to use those tickets on those pre-planned dates when you go.
It doesn't matter how much you PAID for your tickets, if you ordered them as being valid on the dates of your trip when you bought them.
Only if YOU change the dates of your trip will you have to be concerned with a possible price increase.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

twincruisers said:


> Only AP you can get as a non-FL/non-DVC is Incredi-Pass
> 
> 10-day PH works fine. If you buy from a reputable dealer with the correct starting dates, the prices are locked in for you. If you make changes after you do it through the MDE webpage or app and they will charge you accordingly if the dates are more expensive than the ones you paid for.



Ah! Ok..I was worried bc I couldn't find a way to buy 10-Day online from WDW Official site!
Thx very much for your help!


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Robo said:


> 1. Any of the established official WDW ticket resellers/discounters' tickets are "reliable."
> 2. You'll still be able to use the tickets, as-purchased.
> 3. If you purchase tickets valid on your trip dates when you bought the tickets, you'll be able to use those tickets on those pre-planned dates when you go.
> It doesn't matter how much you PAID for your tickets, if you ordered them as being valid on the dates of your trip when you bought them.
> Only if YOU change the dates of your trip will you have to be concerned with a possible price increase.



Thank you. Last time I was here, it was frowned upon to discuss discount tix outlets bc few were reputable & DISNEY discouraged it bc fraudulent tix, so I wasn't sure how to ask.


----------



## Robo

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Thank you. Last time I was here, it was frowned upon to discuss discount tix outlets bc few were reputable & DISNEY discouraged it bc fraudulent tix, so I wasn't sure how to ask.


Yup. 
But, it helps to know that there is a big difference between the illegal "ticket depots" which attempt to buy (usually partially-used) tickets from guests, and then try to resell these tickets fraudulently...
Vs. the legitimate authorized WDW ticket resellers/discounters.
The authorized resellers are established sanctioned businesses which sell brand new "real Disney tickets" which are printed and sold to them by WDW.


----------



## lanejudy

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Ah! Ok..I was worried bc I couldn't find a way to buy 10-Day online from WDW Official site!
> Thx very much for your help!


On the WDW site:  Parks & Tickets in the top menu bar, then select Theme Park Tickets from the drop-down; on the next screen, click the blue "Select" button for Standard Theme Park Tickets; then on the next screen, scroll down to where it asks you to Select the Number of Days and click on the circle for "10" ... then you'll need to select Ticket Type and eventually the First Day of your ticket.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/admission/tickets/


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Wow! Thx! It worked !! Couldn't get that calendar to move yesterday past 2021!


----------



## aoconnor

Hey there, I bought a two day ticket for my mom for Friday October 1 and Saturday October 2. She would like to upgrade it to a Pixie Pass (weekdays only) after entering the park the second day. Will it be an issue to upgrade to the Pixie Pass given it’s a Saturday, or it won’t matter because she entered with a regular ticket that was valid that day?


----------



## Robo

aoconnor said:


> Hey there, I bought a two day ticket for my mom for Friday October 1 and Saturday October 2. She would like to upgrade it to a Pixie Pass (weekdays only) after entering the park the second day. Will it be an issue to upgrade to the Pixie Pass given it’s a Saturday, or it won’t matter because she entered with a regular ticket that was valid that day?


_In the past_ it was not a problem.
But with these new APs (and new situations due to coming back after the extended closing of WDW) we don't have enough info to be SURE they will still do this kind of thing.

It never hurts to explain carefully and ASK NICELY for whatever you would like.
(And, please report back with the outcome.)


----------



## SL6827

We have decided to postpone our January 2022 trip till January 2023, same week pretty much.  I know the mouse will get to fleece me for a bit more money to use them in 2023 but what do I do about moving my dates over to 2023?  I can't do that just yet, so I am in a pickle now.


----------



## crusoe2

Hi guys!  We haven't been to Disney in several years so I'm trying to get up to speed on all the changes.  I think I have figured out the answer to something we'd been wondering about and I'm hoping you guys can tell me if I have this right.  I know that you have to book your park in advance and that in order to do that you have to either have already bought your park passes or have an onsite reservation with park passes.  We haven't decided if we are staying onsite or off and we are not absolutely definite about our dates.  So I'm leaning towards just buying the park passes for the dates we think we are going so we can go ahead and reserve park days.  I just want to make sure that I've understood how to proceed if we change our dates and/or decide to stay onsite.

So have I got this right - if we change the dates of our trip, I just go into the Disney website and pull up my account, change the dates, pay any difference in admission price, and make new park reservations?  I think I read something about park passes expiring and disappearing online.  How do I avoid that happening?

And if we decide to stay onsite, will I be able to link the tickets I've already bought to my resort reservation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robo

SL6827 said:


> We have decided to postpone our January 2022 trip till January 2023, same week pretty much.  I know the mouse will get to fleece me for a bit more money to use them in 2023 but what do I do about moving my dates over to 2023?  I can't do that just yet, so I am in a pickle now.


Just cancel anything that you have booked for Jan 2022.
Any tickets that you might have paid for separately from the resort ("stand-alone tickets") will naturally expire, unused.
Be sure to copy their ticket numbers and keep the numbers in a separate secure place for future reference.
The tickets' full value can be applied toward buying new tickets at such time as you're getting ready for your 2023 trip.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Posting this as a word of caution to others!!!! I have had 4 days of “park hopper Non-Expiration” tickets saved on MDE for years and have never used them since I had begun getting annual passes. I went to the Guest Services in DS on Thursday afternoon to buy a Boo Bash ticket and to activate my renewed AP. Last night I was checking “My Plans” and I saw that 3 of those “Non—Expiration “ days have disappeared!!! I’m going back to guest services today as I’m assuming they did not put my tickets in proper order and that when I went to parks last 3 days my non-expiration tickets were used instead of my AP. I’m betting they will tell me “tough luck! It’s really upsetting since I made a point of asking CM to prioritize my tickets.


----------



## Robo

Lsdolphin said:


> 1. I’m betting they will tell me “tough luck!
> 2. It’s really upsetting since I made a point of asking CM to prioritize my tickets.


1. That should _not_ be the case.
2. Even if you had not done that, they should still restore your tickets.
When you arrive at Guest Relations, I suggest that you explain carefully and _ask nicely_ and you should get the correct outcome.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Robo said:


> 1. That should _not_ be the case.
> 2. Even if you had not done that, they should still restore your tickets.
> When you arrive at Guest Relations, I suggest that you explain carefully and _ask nicely_ and you should get the correct outcome.



I have no proof other than that the 4 th day is still sitting there will they be able to see history and see that the other 3 day tickets were there before?
Thank you!


----------



## Robo

Lsdolphin said:


> I have no proof other than that the 4 th day is still sitting there will they be able to see history and see that the other 3 day tickets were there before?
> Thank you!


Yes.
Even if they had nothing else, they will have the record of you _using_ those tickets to enter the parks.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Robo said:


> Yes.
> Even if they had nothing else, they will have the record of you _using_ those tickets to enter the parks.


Great thanks!!!


----------



## Vohdre

I spoke to someone via chat on the WDW website and was told the following:

"Any tickets you use that fall in the black out time for your pass can not be applied to the cost of a new pass."  In my case it was a couple day blacked out of the Sorcerer Pass in December.  I followed up and was very specific about what I wanted to do and was told it would not work.

I haven't seen anyone try this yet since so @aoconnor you might be the canary in the coal mine on this one.



Robo said:


> _In the past_ it was not a problem.
> But with these new APs (and new situations due to coming back after the extended closing of WDW) we don't have enough info to be SURE they will still do this kind of thing.
> 
> It never hurts to explain carefully and ASK NICELY for whatever you would like.
> (And, please report back with the outcome.)


----------



## OldDisneyFan

I'm hoping my fellow Dis'ers can help answer the following questions.  We're thinking of rescheduling our Dec '21 trip to Dec '22.

1. Will the value of the tickets purchased through UT apply towards new tickets/dates?
2. One member of our traveling party has a Military Salute ticket voucher--will the cost of the voucher apply towards a new ticket?
3. We have tickets to the Christmas After-Hours event--Can the value of these tickets be applied towards a future after-hours event?
4. How flexible is Universal at changing ticket dates?  Two members of our party have 1-day tickets.

The next question is more of an opinion--do you think the World Showcase will be fully reopened in the next year?  We just returned from WDW this weekend and were very disappointed that so many stores were closed in the WS. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Robo

OldDisneyFan said:


> I'm hoping my fellow Dis'ers can help answer the following questions.  We're thinking of rescheduling our Dec '21 trip to Dec '22.
> 
> 1. Will the value of the tickets purchased through UT apply towards new tickets/dates?
> 2. One member of our traveling party has a Military Salute ticket voucher--will the cost of the voucher apply towards a new ticket?
> 3. We have tickets to the Christmas After-Hours event--Can the value of these tickets be applied towards a future after-hours event?
> 4. How flexible is Universal at changing ticket dates?  Two members of our party have 1-day tickets.
> 
> The next question is more of an opinion--
> 5. do you think the World Showcase will be fully reopened in the next year?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


1. Yes. The full on-line DISNEY value at the time you purchased the tix from UT.
2. I don't think so. It might depend on from where the ticket was purchased (and maybe not even then.)
Click *HERE* to find the closet thing I've found to a complete "everything reference" regarding Military tickets at Disney.
3. Unknown. Those kind of tickets are generally sold as "non-refundable." (But, it can't hurt to ask nicely.) I would start work on that refund ASAP.
4. I know nothing about US.
5. Unknown, but unlikely to be what was included in "fully open," pre-covid.


----------



## Vohdre

OK follow-up to my previous posts on upgrading and Blackout Dates

As far as upgrading a ticket that contains a normal Park Hopper ticket to an AP on your last day when your ticket dates contained Blackout dates for that AP.  

I just had a very long and detailed phone conversation with Disney Ticketing.  My plan was to buy a 5 day ticket ending December 20th and then on the last day upgrade to a Sorcerer Pass just like you could in the past.  Initially he (and DVC Member Services) said it would work fine.  Then he went through and read the business rules for the new APs while I was on the phone with him.  Apparently what I was told via online chat is correct.  You CANNOT upgrade a regular ticket into an AP if the dates on the regular ticket would be Blackout Dates on that AP.  So in my case I cannot upgrade to a Sorcerer Pass on 12/20, only to an Incredipass.  This is obviously an annoying change that closes a sort of loophole many of us have used in the past that they seem to have closed with the new APs.

Obviously will be interesting to see what happens when people actually try to do this, but I've now been told via 2 different official channels that you can no longer skirt the Blackout Dates like this.


----------



## rangerxenos

I've searched around and can't find an answer -- I currently have a Platinum Voucher for an AP because my ticket expired during the time the parks were closed.

When I go and activate the voucher, will it still have the perks associated with the now defunct Platinum Pass for a year?  Basically I'm trying to find out if I'm going to have to pay extra for Memory Maker when I activate.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Ok update to my earlier posts regarding the older “Non-Expiration Parker hopper tickets that disappeared from my MDE:   I went to guest services in DS and explained that the tickets were apparently used although I have an AP.  The CM was able to determine that was exactly what happened. He explained that Disney is currently still changing over to the new system and that this has happened to guests.  He said if you notice a ticket missing from your MDE that guest services is able to track what parks you visit and what type of ticket is used.  The CM replaced the 3 Tickets that were mistakenly used from my MDE.  
Thanks again Robo for your help!


----------



## conandrob240

aoconnor said:


> Hey there, I bought a two day ticket for my mom for Friday October 1 and Saturday October 2. She would like to upgrade it to a Pixie Pass (weekdays only) after entering the park the second day. Will it be an issue to upgrade to the Pixie Pass given it’s a Saturday, or it won’t matter because she entered with a regular ticket that was valid that day?


Here’s the official word from the MK ticket center today. He was very knowledgeable and even double-checked with a supervisor in the booth with him.

It will not be allowed. If the pass is used on a blackout date, you would only be able to upgrade to a pass that would have allowed you to use that blackout date/weekend admission. So you’d only have the option to upgrade to Sorcerer or Incred-Pass.


----------



## conandrob240

Robo said:


> _In the past_ it was not a problem.
> But with these new APs (and new situations due to coming back after the extended closing of WDW) we don't have enough info to be SURE they will still do this kind of thing.
> 
> It never hurts to explain carefully and ASK NICELY for whatever you would like.
> (And, please report back with the outcome.)


It was not allowed.

I have 4 day tickets. They are FL resident so today on Day 1, I had to stop at ticket window at MK to activate and show FL ID (we are new to FL). At that window, I told him of my plan to use them today, 10/1, 10/2 and then on 10/4 when I’d upgrade to Pixie. He said that it would not be allowed because I would have already used them on black out dates for the Pixie and Pirate Pass. That I would have to do Sorcerers or Incredi-Pass.
So this is NOT going to be allowed.
He also confirmed that if you try to upgrade from a ticket where you had used a Plus benefit such as a golf tee time or a watermark visit, you’d have to buy that $99 add on to whatever annual pass you bought.

we wound up getting a straight out refund on our 4 day tickets and buying Pirate Pass fresh from scratch rather than upgrading.

(Plus, he worked some additional, incredible magic for us since he felt bad it was “so confusing”.  I don’t think what he did for us will be standard issue- he definitely sprinkled us with amazing pixie dust.)


----------



## cm387

I have a one day ticket and park reservation for tomorrow.  We are unable to fly today so we will not be in the park tomorrow.  do i need to cancel my park reservation to ensure my ticket stays valid and doesn't expire? thanks


----------



## Robo

cm387 said:


> I have a one day ticket and park reservation for tomorrow.  We are unable to fly today so we will not be in the park tomorrow.
> do i need to cancel my park reservation to ensure my ticket stays valid and doesn't expire? thanks


You should cancel the reservation just to be "fair" (in general.)
The reservation (even booked and unused) has no bearing on your ticket's validity date.

HOWEVER, if you want to use your ticket in the very near future, you need to change your TICKET DATE to the date that you WILL use it.
Otherwise, it will expire... but its VALUE will be retained to help buy a new ticket in the future.


----------



## Tigger2ntinkerbell

I'm taking my sister to Disney for 1st time girls trip!!.
She hasn't been in 10-15 years so this is special. 
She retired Military, so can she pick up an AP at SOG??. 
TIA


----------



## Robo

I'm guessing that she will want to visit for enough days over a year's time to warrant an AP.

Since SOG is not a "Disney" resort, (but they do sell most Disney tickets) they will LIKELY have some APs available for sale, but if not...
AP's can be bought (and activated) pretty quickly at any Disney ticket booth or Guest Relations.


----------



## Tigger2ntinkerbell

We are going for 10+ days. Would she able to Upgrade to an AP at Disney(if not available at SOG)


----------



## Robo

Tigger2ntinkerbell said:


> We are going for 10+ days. Would she able to Upgrade to an AP at Disney(if not available at SOG)


You didn't say anything about "upgrading" in your original post.
From *what kind of ticket* would she be upgrading?

And, yes, she can get an AP at any ticket booth or Guest Relations outside and inside any Disney theme park, water park, or TTC (MK parking lot area) or at Disney Springs.


----------



## lanejudy

Tigger2ntinkerbell said:


> She retired Military, so can she pick up an AP at SOG??.





Tigger2ntinkerbell said:


> We are going for 10+ days. Would she able to Upgrade to an AP at Disney(if not available at SOG)


SOG may or may not be able to sell her an AP, I don't see it listed on their website.  Just know that there is no military discount for AP.  The highly discounted military tickets are Salute - those have not been released for 2022 yet, but expected any day now.  I believe 2021 only offered 4-day and 5-day version, in the past there had been a 6-day option.  Whether that returns for 2022 remains to be seen.  SOG also offers a discounted MYW theme park ticket (1 to 10-day); it isn't as big a discount as the Salute tickets but some savings.  If she is only buying for herself, she can purchase multiple Salute tickets and use them back-to-back on the same trip.  

Now for upgrading to AP -- I believe any savings from a Salute ticket will be lost if she upgrades to the AP.  So I recommend she crunch some numbers to see what is her best option.  If she really wants/needs the AP, I'm not sure there is any value in buying from SOG as it would still be full price (maybe save on the tax if bought at SOG, if they sell APs).


----------



## aoconnor

Robo said:


> _In the past_ it was not a problem.
> But with these new APs (and new situations due to coming back after the extended closing of WDW) we don't have enough info to be SURE they will still do this kind of thing.
> 
> It never hurts to explain carefully and ASK NICELY for whatever you would like.
> (And, please report back with the outcome.)


Unfortunately they were adamant that they can not apply a ticket that has *any* blackout dates associated with the annual pass you’re trying to upgrade to. For example, even if you had a multi day   ticket that spanned today Friday October 1 you could not apply it to a Pixie OR Pirate pass because that date October 1 is blocked for both. Very disappointing since it was never an issue in the past.


----------



## MouseFiend

aoconnor said:


> Unfortunately they were adamant that they can not apply a ticket that has *any* blackout dates associated with the annual pass you’re trying to upgrade to. For example, even if you had a multi day   ticket that spanned today Friday October 1 you could not apply it to a Pixie OR Pirate pass because that date October 1 is blocked for both. Very disappointing since it was never an issue in the past.


Man, I was hoping it would be disproven when someone actually tried it. It sounds like DLR is still allowing upgrades to a pass that was blocked out. Wish they could be consistent on stuff like this.


----------



## DemonLlama

Just looking for confirmation that this is correct:

I purchased a two day park hopper ticket for myself, my daughter, and my son-in-law before APs were available for purchase.  And we have the weekend of October 16/17 reserved for park entry.

They are both Florida residents and will be coming from Tampa to join me for the weekend after they can get off work on Friday.

I fly in on Thursday to stay with friends.

I can go to Disney Springs that day to upgrade my 2 day PH to the Incredi-Pass, (being sure I can enter the parks on the AP availability calendar first) and assuming park availability, could also go to a park on Friday (before they get there).

BUT, I cannot upgrade their passes at the same time even if I have photos of their FL drivers licenses . . . correct? We will need to go back to Guest Services after they have arrived to be able to upgrade each of their 2 day PH to the Sorcerer Pass?


----------



## Robo

DemonLlama said:


> Just looking for confirmation that this is correct:
> 
> I purchased a two day park hopper ticket for myself, my daughter, and my son-in-law before APs were available for purchase.  And we have the weekend of October 16/17 reserved for park entry.
> 
> They are both Florida residents and will be coming from Tampa to join me for the weekend after they can get off work on Friday.
> 
> I fly in on Thursday to stay with friends.
> 
> 1. I can go to Disney Springs that day to upgrade my 2 day PH to the Incredi-Pass, (being sure I can enter the parks on the AP availability calendar first) and assuming park availability, could also go to a park on Friday (before they get there).
> 
> 2. BUT, I cannot upgrade their passes at the same time even if I have photos of their FL drivers licenses . . . correct?
> 3. We will need to go back to Guest Services after they have arrived to be able to upgrade each of their 2 day PH to the Sorcerer Pass?


1. Yes.
2. You can ask. You'd likely be issued AP "certificates" (vouchers) for them.
3. If you get a "no" on #2, then yes to #3.
If you get a "yes" on #2, they would ALSO need to go to a Guest Relations to ACTIVATE their APs.
So, I suggest that you just do #3 and get it all done at once.


----------



## DLandWDWFan

Hi guys! Once I have a ticket linked in the Disneyworld app, but before I go on vacation, can I upgrade that ticket to an Annual Pass directly from the app? I was able to do this in 2019 when I had a regular park ticket for Disneyland. When I linked the ticket into the Disneyland app, a button appeared within the app to upgrade that ticket to an annual pass (which I did). Does anyone have recent experience doing this with a regular ticket and using the Disneyworld app - since the annual passes just went back on sale again?


----------



## lanejudy

DLandWDWFan said:


> can I upgrade that ticket to an Annual Pass directly from the app?


You need to call to upgrade to an AP.  Other upgrades can be done through MDE but I don't believe you can do so for APs.  Once onsite you may be able to upgrade through the app, but in advance it is only by phone.


----------



## zgirls

Just a quick note for you all. Upgraded  a 4 day park hopper to DVC AP + photo, no problems - thanks for all the info.

now…I also asked about upgrading an old 10 day no expire (don’t ask why I had this still)to an AP, had 2 days remaining plus water parks…long story short, CM called manager and it was a yes, I was shocked. Paid but then….not allowed, turned into a mess.


----------



## Robo

zgirls said:


> 1. Just a quick note for you all. Upgraded  a 4 day park hopper to DVC AP + photo, no problems - thanks for all the info.
> 
> 2. now…I also asked about upgrading an old 10 day no expire (don’t ask why I had this still)to an AP, had 2 days remaining plus water parks…long story short, CM called manager and it was a yes, I was shocked. Paid but then….not allowed, turned into a mess.


1. Very nice!
2. That's a shame. 
I can see how that would have been a tough one for them to put through, however.


----------



## toasterstrudel

If I have a 4 day FL resident ticket and request to upgrade to an incredipass when there (over Christmas) what is the value of the ticket used? The 4 day FL resident rate I paid, or a regular 4 day ticket? 

I'm trying to see if I can save a couple hundred dollars with this strategy (FL resident 4 day for my dates approx 330/each. 4 day ticket for those dates approx 550) Which value would go towards the AP? 

Appreciate any help! This may be the deciding factor in AP'ing this year...


----------



## Robo

toasterstrudel said:


> If I have a 4 day FL resident ticket and request to upgrade to an incredipass when there (over Christmas) what is the value of the ticket used? The 4 day FL resident rate I paid, or a regular 4 day ticket?


Since yours is a specific 4-day ticket for FL Residents, and the AP is for FL Residents, I'd bet that the upgrade cost would be based on the FL Resident ticket cost.


----------



## toasterstrudel

Do they have a florida resident Annual pass? I only see the incredipass as valid over Christmas and the pricing is the same for everyone? I may be looking at the wrong thing though.


----------



## Robo

toasterstrudel said:


> Do they have a florida resident Annual pass? I only see the incredipass as valid over Christmas and the pricing is the same for everyone? I may be looking at the wrong thing though.


Click below-

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/benefits-of-becoming-a-passholder/
That's not to say that you may want to choose a different pass than what's offered.


----------



## disfanforlife

We have 3 day tickets bought from reputable reseller about 8-10 years ago. Our daughter and fiancé want to go with us in March but will need 4 park days. We are also going down next month just DH and me. My question is can I upgrade the  3 day tickets ahead of time for them and are they doing price bridging? Just thought if I could it would save them time and energy during a short trip. I haven’t been myself in 2 years so wasn’t sure what was going on with that. Hubby and I have APs so we are all set.


----------



## lanejudy

disfanforlife said:


> My question is can I upgrade the 3 day tickets ahead of time for them and are they doing price bridging?


You should be able to upgrade in advance, and you'll want to so you can make theme park reservations.  Are the tickets already linked to MDE?  You'll probably need to call, though.  Since the tickets pre-date when WDW went to date-based tickets, they'll have the value of a 3-day ticket from 2016 and you'll need to pay any extra to bring it up to a current 4-day ticket for your dates.  There's a link to those older price values in post#1 of this thread.


----------



## Upatnoon

Twice in the past, I have bought regular three-day Florida resident tickets, used them on Saturday and Sunday, then upgraded to the Weekday Select or what is now called the "Pixie Dust" pass on Monday.

This is no longer allowed?


----------



## Robo

Upatnoon said:


> Twice in the past, I have bought regular three-day Florida resident tickets, used them on Saturday and Sunday, then upgraded to the Weekday Select or what is now called the "Pixie Dust" pass on Monday.
> 
> This is no longer allowed?


Some reports have said it is no longer allowed.
Time will tell whether this is just a short term aberration... or a new policy, in general.
Guests can always ask nicely for what they'd like.


----------



## disfanforlife

lanejudy said:


> You should be able to upgrade in advance, and you'll want to so you can make theme park reservations.  Are the tickets already linked to MDE?  You'll probably need to call, though.  Since the tickets pre-date when WDW went to date-based tickets, they'll have the value of a 3-day ticket from 2016 and you'll need to pay any extra to bring it up to a current 4-day ticket for your dates.  There's a link to those older price values in post#1 of this thread.


Thanks! I thought it might be easier to do it in person especially since I am going down next month. But, do you think it is better to call? I have heard about people waiting on hold for long times. And since I will be there a few months before the trip they are going on I figured that might make it simpler - I remember in the past the only way to upgrade tickets was in person. I did remember that we would need to pay extra to bring it up to current pricing. The other option we have are 5 day tickets - also bought years ago. But I figured it was better to save them than to waste the extra day on them.


----------



## lanejudy

disfanforlife said:


> I thought it might be easier to do it in person especially since I am going down next month.


If you'll be there in-person before the March visit, that should be fine!  Phone wait times have been unbelievably long lately.


----------



## disfanforlife

lanejudy said:


> If you'll be there in-person before the March visit, that should be fine!  Phone wait times have been unbelievably long lately.


Do I need to bring the physical tickets with me? They are linked to my MDE in friends and family.


----------



## Pluto4Me

If the question has been asked before, I apologize for repeating!

I plan on being in FL over the Christmas holidays.  I will be going to AK on 12/28 for a single day and then staying in WDW 1/4 to 1/7.  Could I purchase a 4 day ticket and be able to use it over that period of time?  From what I am reading under the disclaimers for tickets, if I used the 4 day ticket on 12/28, I would then only have until 1/3 to use the remaining days.  I thought I remembered that you had 14 days from the first day of use to use your tickets, but this may have changed.  Any responses greatly appreciated.


----------



## Robo

Pluto4Me said:


> If the question has been asked before, I apologize for repeating!
> 
> I plan on being in FL over the Christmas holidays.  I will be going to AK on 12/28 for a single day and then staying in WDW 1/4 to 1/7.  Could I purchase a 4 day ticket and be able to use it over that period of time?  From what I am reading under the disclaimers for tickets,
> 1. if I used the 4 day ticket on 12/28, I would then only have until 1/3 to use the remaining days.
> 2. I thought I remembered that you had 14 days from the first day of use to use your tickets,
> 3. but this may have changed.  Any responses greatly appreciated.


1. If (IF) you are *not* staying at a WDW resort for the entire time from 12/28 thru 1/07...
a 4-Day Ticket will be valid for any 4 days within 7 days, beginning on the start date (8 days with PH+)
2. USED to be that way.
3. Correct. Changed.
If (IF) you *are* staying at a WDW resort for the entire time from 12/28 thru 1/07, your ticket will be valid for any 4 days during that time.


----------



## Robo

disfanforlife said:


> 1. Do I need to bring the physical tickets with me?
> 2. They are linked to my MDE in friends and family.


1. Nope (but it couldn't HURT to have them.)
2. That should be fine (but see #1 above.)


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Are you able to  tickets early from a package, if you are going to upgrade to an AP? We were able to do that a few years ago. We would do this in person at a Guest Service window. Thank you.


----------



## lexybear

Just purchased an ap online for my stay next week, the year doesn't begin ticking on the pass until the day it's used right? Not when purchased? Because it's saying it expires on October 8th on mde. I wouldn't be entering until the 17th though.


----------



## lanejudy

lexybear said:


> Just purchased an ap online for my stay next week, the year doesn't begin ticking on the pass until the day it's used right? Not when purchased? Because it's saying it expires on October 8th on mde. I wouldn't be entering until the 17th though.


You have 1 year from purchase to activate (first use) the AP voucher.  That is the date you see right now.  Once activated, the AP will expire 12-months from then and the expiration date will adjust accordingly.  If you don’t end up activating the AP within a year of purchasing it, you’ll have a credit towards purchasing a new AP.  No more buying far in advance and holding for years to beat price price increases.


----------



## bluecastle

I purchased 5 day park hopper tickets for a planned trip in February 2022 from a 3rd party ticket seller (UT) in March 2021. They have been in my MDE now for several months. The hard tickets have my trip dates on then, but the cards themselves are dated 9/15/17. 
We are most likely going to delay our trip until  November of next year. There are 4 adult tickets, but I didn’t get a child ticket because she would be under 3 during February. But in     November she will be over 3. One of the adults is no longer going, so I was going to see if I could apply the cost of the expired adult ticket towards the new child ticket.  (hope you’re still reading this!)
My question is how do I go about applying the cost of these tickets, that will be expired, to new ones.  Will Guest Services at the hotel be able to do it, or one that’s outside a park? Will they credit me my original cost (discounted by UT) or will they use a different price? (say, the cost in 2017, even though the February dates are on the tickets) 
I hope this makes sense. I will happily pay the difference. I just don’t want to lose the total cost of these tickets, especially because I didn’t buy them from WDW. 
TIA!!!


----------



## Robo

bluecastle said:


> 1. I just don’t want to lose the total cost of these tickets, especially
> 2. because I didn’t buy them from WDW.
> TIA!!!


1. You won't.
2. Tickets purchased from Disney authorized resellers/discounters (UT is one) are still "Disney tickets" and don't lose their value after they expire, unused.


----------



## Robo

bluecastle said:


> 1. One of the adults is no longer going, so I was going to see if I could apply the cost of the expired adult ticket towards the new child ticket.
> 2. My question is how do I go about applying the cost of these tickets, that will be expired, to new ones.
> 3. Will Guest Services at the hotel be able to do it, or one that’s outside a park?
> 4. Will they credit me my original cost (discounted by UT) or will they use a different price? (say, the cost in 2017, even though the February dates are on the tickets)


1. OK.
2. First, make sure all tickets are visible in your MyDisneyExperience account.
If they are not, add them there, now.
(And, under any circumstances, you want to keep track of all ticket numbers in a safe place so that you have a record of them.)
3. Guest _Relations_ are at the parks and Disney Springs. Resorts have _Concierge_ services.
(They can do many of the same things, but not all.)
HOWEVER, what you WANT to do is get all of the ticket issues resolved BEFORE your trip dates so that you can make park reservations in advance.
Your ideal situation would be dealing with Disney on the phone regarding these issues.
4. Expired tickets are "worth" the on-line Disney price on the date that those tickets were minted by Disney.
(VERY often, that would be the tickets' on-line Disney price on the date that you bought your discounted tickets.)


----------



## bluecastle

Thank you, Robo! I have printed copies of my tix as well as photos on my phone and the hard copies. 
They are in MDE and I even made park reservations which I assume will just expire along with my tickets. Will the tickets still appear in MDE even after they expire?
I know the phone wait times have been bad, so I will wait until just before my deadline for canceling my hotel res (5 days out, Room Only) and ask them about my tickets then. Hopefully, everyone in my group will have a better idea about what week we want to go by then!
Thanks again!


----------



## Robo

bluecastle said:


> Thank you, Robo!
> 1. I have printed copies of my tix as well as photos on my phone and the hard copies.
> They are in MDE and
> 2. I even made park reservations which I assume will just expire along with my tickets.
> 3. Will the tickets still appear in MDE even after they expire?
> 4. I know the phone wait times have been bad, so I will wait until just before my deadline for canceling my hotel res (5 days out, Room Only) and ask them about my tickets then. Hopefully, everyone in my group will have a better idea about what week we want to go by then!
> Thanks again!


1. Very good.
2. Yes.
3. They will very likely disappear from YOUR VIEW of them in your MDX.
(Disney will still be able to see them.) This is why you need to keep your numbers safe so that YOU can easily discuss the tickets in the future.
4. OK.
Hope that your revised trip will go smoothly!
Oh, and just to be "nice" you might want to cancel your unwanted park reservations so that 
they can be used by others. (If the bookings are tight.)


----------



## bluecastle

Robo said:


> 1. Very good.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. They will very likely disappear from YOUR VIEW of them in your MDX.
> (Disney will still be able to see them.) This is why you need to keep your numbers safe so that YOU can easily discuss the tickets in the future.
> 4. OK.
> Hope that your revised trip will go smoothly!
> Oh, and just to be "nice" you might want to cancel your unwanted park reservations so that
> they can be used by others. (If the bookings are tight.)


I keep track of wait times from time to time and usually the first week of February is not a high demand time. (also less expensive, which is why I chose it in the first place!). 
I will cancel my park reservations the moment my group agrees on a revised date.


----------



## TinkSassy

Can anyone point me to the current policy?  I have a member of the party that would be booking a ticket only - no package.  Things are tentative right now with some family medical - so we are debating waiting a bit longer as trip is still 30 days out.  If ticket is purchased but not used at all on the reserved dates - trying to see what that policy is now.  With COVID I’m finding lots of conflicting information and nothing direct from the source


----------



## snoopboop

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/tickets/cancel-change-ticket/


----------



## luv2cheer92

Yep to the above. You can apply the value of those tickets to a future ticket purchase. Very occasionally I have seen exceptions made.


----------



## TinkSassy

snoopboop said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/tickets/cancel-change-ticket/


Thanks - this was the one I found but it is so vague that unused tickets MAY be eligible for use on a future vacation.  Was hoping there was something more concrete.  We'll just wait until the last minute to book her ticket.


----------



## Cj2017

Currently at downtown Disney and need to change my park ticket from 3 to 4 for Epcot tomorrow. How and where do I go to do this?


----------



## a1tinkfans

Guest services is down there… did u go there? Good luck! 
and have a great time


----------



## Cj2017

No I’ll check there after dinner at homecomin now


----------



## Robo

Cj2017 said:


> No I’ll check there after dinner at homecomin now


What you want is to go to the Disney Springs "Ticket Center."


----------



## ekmom

I hope this is the right place to ask this...

Several years back, just before they stopped offering them, DH and I each bought a 10 day non-expiring ticket and we've been slowly using up those days.  We had 3 days left each and then we booked a trip for next week and made park reservations for 3 days so in MDE each of our tickets showed zero days left.  So far so good. Then yesterday I cancelled one of those park reservations and so far I don't see that day added back to our tickets, we're still showing zero days left. Will the day only come back after the day of the cancelled reservation has passed?


----------



## mickeymom629

ETA - I found my answer on another thread - the phone app shows the correct amount of days on my old 10 day ticket.  MDE on my computer does not show days left.

On my last trip in April, I had a cm put all of my old, old tickets onto plastic cards and she wrote down how many days were left on each.

Today, I put two of them onto my MDE and assigned one to me and one to DH for our upcoming trip.  Once I chose who they were for, they were non-transferable, since it knows that someone once used the cards but it doesn't know who since the tickets are so old. 

The one that I assigned to DH is one that I'm not sure whether it was child or adult but it is now adult in my MDE.  The cm said that it has 3 days left on it.  However, my MDE shows that it is a 10 day no expiration tickets and doesn't indicate how many days were used.   I can't try booking park days since we already have them booked since DH and I have un-activated AP vouchers in our account.

My question is, has anyone had experience with partially used old tickets and does MDE show how many days are left to use?    Of course, it would be awesome if DH actually could use more days than the 3 we were told, but I'm wondering why it doesn't say on MDE what is left.  (See my edit above - the phone app shows the correct amount of days left on the ticket).


----------



## Robo

ekmom said:


> Several years back, just before they stopped offering them, DH and I each bought a 10 day non-expiring ticket and we've been slowly using up those days.
> 1. We had 3 days left each and then we booked a trip for next week and made park reservations for 3 days
> 2. so in MDE each of our tickets showed zero days left.  So far so good.
> 3. Then yesterday I cancelled one of those park reservations and so far I don't see that day added back to our tickets, we're still showing zero days left.
> 4. Will the day only come back after the day of the cancelled reservation has passed?


1. OK.
2. That doesn't sound right, to me.
3. I don't know that when you make park reservations your "ticket days" drop off the listing.
(Maybe they do, but that's news to me.)
That being said, if the Ticket days "drop off" as soon as you make a park reservation, THEN:
If you cancel a park reservation, that "dropped ticket day" should _immediately_ (or very quickly) return.
(Otherwise, how could you CHANGE a park reservation from one park to another?)
4. See #3 above.


----------



## conandrob240

Robo said:


> Some reports have said it is no longer allowed.
> Time will tell whether this is just a short term aberration... or a new policy, in general.
> Guests can always ask nicely for what they'd like.


Asking nicely would not have helped. This was not allowed. You are not allowed to upgrade to an AP with restrictions if you’ve already used the ticket on restricted days.


----------



## rackerlee92

We bought 6 day PH from UCT.  We are a party of 5, however 2 of want to upgrade to AP.  We have bridged either at the park or at DS previous years, however, with park reservations a reality now, I'm concerned that we will lose reservations and may not get into the park that the rest of our party have reservations.  Our trip is Jan 12-19, 2022.

Thoughts?  Would it be better for us to upgrade via a call before our trip?

TIA!


----------



## ekmom

Robo said:


> 1. OK.
> 2. That doesn't sound right, to me.
> 3. I don't know that when you make park reservations your "ticket days" drop off the listing.
> (Maybe they do, but that's news to me.)
> That being said, if the Ticket days "drop off" as soon as you make a park reservation, THEN:
> If you cancel a park reservation, that "dropped ticket day" should _immediately_ (or very quickly) return.
> (Otherwise, how could you CHANGE a park reservation from one park to another?)
> 4. See #3 above.



Thanks, Robo.  I called them and they said it's a display issue, ticket days are not supposed to drop off the list when you make a park reservation. They reported the problem and assured me that I actually do have 3 days left on each ticket as expected.


----------



## Robo

rackerlee92 said:


> We bought 6 day PH from UCT.  We are a party of 5, however 2 of want to upgrade to AP.  We have bridged either at the park or at DS previous years, however, with park reservations a reality now, I'm concerned that we will lose reservations and may not get into the park that the rest of our party have reservations.  Our trip is Jan 12-19, 2022.
> Thoughts?  Would it be better for us to upgrade via a call before our trip?


If you are staying for the entire trip at a WDW resort, you can upgrade anytime, before or during the trip.

If you are _not_ staying for the entire trip at a WDW resort,
I'd wait to upgrade until on day two of your trip.
Your remaining 5 reservations should not drop off.


----------



## tbssenterprises

My grown children and significant others are flying down to celebrate the holidays (non holiday week) this November.  We have a couple of timeshares booked that are NOT DISNEY.  I want to surprise them with 3 day tickets to the parks.  They are all on my friends and family list.  How would they use the tickets?  I am assuming I will order them online and assign each ticket to each person.  Since they won't have magic bands, do they use it on their phones?  I have some old magic bands (like maybe 20 LOL) sitting in a drawer here at home.  Can I assign one of my old magic bands to one of the people?  I always get confused regarding Magic Bands if not staying onsite.  Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

tbssenterprises said:


> My grown children and significant others are flying down to celebrate the holidays (non holiday week) this November.  We have a couple of timeshares booked that are NOT DISNEY.  I want to surprise them with 3 day tickets to the parks.  They are all on my friends and family list.  How would they use the tickets?  I am assuming I will order them online and assign each ticket to each person.  Since they won't have magic bands, do they use it on their phones?  I have some old magic bands (like maybe 20 LOL) sitting in a drawer here at home.  Can I assign one of my old magic bands to one of the people?  I always get confused regarding Magic Bands if not staying onsite.  Thanks!


Sorry, no, you can’t reassign an old MB to another person. They can get ticket cards at any ticket booth or GR before entering the parks, or they can use their phones if they wish. Given that Genie will be in effect by then, they might choose to buy their own MBs if they schedule any Genie+ LL rides or ILL$, so they can tap into the LL instead of taking out their ticket card, tapping and then putting it back. You could leave that up to them - MBs are readily available and take only a few minutes to link.


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

Just to make sure I am understanding… if I buy a 7 day ticket for my upcoming trip, but we decide we need a midweek rest day, and only use 6 of my days, the last day could be used as a credit when I buy park tickets for my next trip? We are traveling with newbies this trip and I’m really concerned they will need more downtime than we are used to.


----------



## Robo

tinkerbelletreasure said:


> Just to make sure I am understanding… if I buy a 7 day ticket for my upcoming trip, but we decide we need a midweek rest day,
> 1.and only use 6 of my days, the last day could be used as a credit when I buy park tickets for my next trip?
> 2. We are traveling with newbies this trip and I’m really concerned they will need more downtime than we are used to.


1. Nope. That is not allowed. Unused days on a partially-used ticket expire to zero value at the prescribed number of days following first use.
2. In that case, you should buy tickets with fewer days, and then upgrade to additional days if and when needed.


----------



## ScottOKW2K

Robo, a "what if" question on AP benefits , specifically the Sorcerer Pass. I am a DVC member so I can purchase this type pass. I also noticed that NYE 2022 is on a weekend which is quite tempting. 

My current scenario is to buy the Sorcerer pass fall of next year. If I decide to return for NYE I could simply buy a single day of two day ticket and use that as admission for those day(s) in the AP blackout period, correct? If true, could I still use the active Sorcerer AP for theme park _parking _in the blackout period even if I'm not able to use it for theme park _admission_?


----------



## Robo

ScottOKW2K said:


> Robo, a "what if" question on AP benefits , specifically the Sorcerer Pass. I am a DVC member so I can purchase this type pass. I also noticed that NYE 2022 is on a weekend which is quite tempting.
> My current scenario is to buy the Sorcerer pass fall of next year.
> 1. If I decide to return for NYE I could simply buy a single day of two day ticket and use that as admission for those day(s) in the AP blackout period, correct?
> 2. If true, could I still use the active Sorcerer AP for theme park _parking _in the blackout period even if I'm not able to use it for theme park _admission_?


1. Correct. Nothing restricts guests from owning and using multiple tickets and/or APs.
2. My _guess_ is no. (Maybe others have experience with this kind of situation.)


----------



## rangerxenos

rangerxenos said:


> I've searched around and can't find an answer -- I currently have a Platinum Voucher for an AP because my ticket expired during the time the parks were closed.
> 
> When I go and activate the voucher, will it still have the perks associated with the now defunct Platinum Pass for a year?  Basically I'm trying to find out if I'm going to have to pay extra for Memory Maker when I activate.



Just bumping, does anyone have an answer to the above question, or has anyone had a Platinum Pass that they've activated since the changes in AP started?


----------



## CarolynFH

rangerxenos said:


> Just bumping, does anyone have an answer to the above question, or has anyone had a Platinum Pass that they've activated since the changes in AP started?


Reports are that you'll receive an Incredipass with the MM option included - in other words, you'll receive everything you paid for when you purchased the Platinum voucher, at no additional cost.


----------



## rangerxenos

CarolynFH said:


> Reports are that you'll receive an Incredipass with the MM option included - in other words, you'll receive everything you paid for when you purchased the Platinum voucher, at no additional cost.



That is what I was hoping for, thank you!


----------



## GrandmaLT

If my room and ticket package starts on Sunday can I start using my tickets on Saturday if arriving early or can they not be used until Sunday?


----------



## Robo

GrandmaLT said:


> If my room and ticket package starts on Sunday can I start using my tickets on Saturday if arriving early or can they not be used until Sunday?


They cannot be used until Sunday.


----------



## leeniewdw

We have a covid cancellation leftover hopper (1 day).  We're making a quick trip (hopefully) down in early December for 2 days.  I'm on hold now trying to get the 1 day hopper tied to our reservation (it expired in Sept, but we called and they gave a us a case # to use when we call to link, it's currently not visible in MDE anymore) , but we may actually add 1 day/1 park ticket to the reservation.   

My question: if we have a 1 day hopper and 1 day/1 park ticket, how to do we make sure that we are using the 1 day/1 park ticket when we arrive at the parks on Day 1.  We'll be traveling and def do not want to use our hopper for that day.


----------



## Robo

leeniewdw said:


> if we have a 1 day hopper and 1 day/1 park ticket, how to do we make sure that we are using the 1 day/1 park ticket when we arrive at the parks on Day 1.


Before you go to the park gate, stop by any Guest Relations at WDW and have the "priority" set so that the ticket you WANT to use is set to the "top priority."


----------



## SusanDK

DH & I have Platinum annual passes that we purchased in June 2021. They are FL resident and we were able to purchase because our previous APs had expired just before WDW shut down in March 2020 due to COVID. So they are good until June 2022.

We are interested in the $99 add-on for the Water Parks & Sports (including mini-golf) that is advertised as an option for the new APs. Can we purchase this $99 add-on now as part of our current existing APs? I tried to do a search here and elsewhere online, but have not seen this question asked or answered.

Thank you!


----------



## lanejudy

SusanDK said:


> Can we purchase this $99 add-on now as part of our current existing APs?


I don’t know.  My guess is that if you add it now it would be considered an “upgrade” and convert your current AP to the new equivalent version.  Depending on what level AP you have, that may mean more/different block-out dates.  But you should call to ask.


----------



## SusanDK

Thank you. We have Platinum passes so no black-out dates. Prior to COVID, we had Platinum Plus (with water parks) that expired just before Disney closed in March 2020. They allowed us to re-purchase APs in June 2021 but told us the Platinum Plus were not available at the time, so the highest we could get was Platinum.

We're local, so I'll pop into the ticket office next time we go to Disney Springs.


----------



## CarolynFH

SusanDK said:


> Thank you. We have Platinum passes so no black-out dates. Prior to COVID, we had Platinum Plus (with water parks) that expired just before Disney closed in March 2020. They allowed us to re-purchase APs in June 2021 but told us the Platinum Plus were not available at the time, so the highest we could get was Platinum.
> 
> We're local, so I'll pop into the ticket office next time we go to Disney Springs.


Please report back with outcome, for the next time that question comes up!


----------



## Goofy41

I have a 1-day pass already reserved for Epcot, can I change the day I already made my ressie for. If so, how can this be done.


----------



## Robo

Goofy41 said:


> I have a 1-day pass already reserved for Epcot, can I change the day I already made my ressie for. If so, how can this be done.


#1. You can change the DATE that the ticket can be used.
#2. You can change the PARK reservation for that ticket. 
   (Actually, cancel your current reservation, then book a new one.)

Those are two separate things.
If you want to do #1, you also need to do #2.

Try doing the change(s) via your MyDisneyExperience account (Phone App or Website.)
If that doesn't work, call Disney.


----------



## Goofy41

Robo said:


> #1. You can change the DATE that the ticket can be used.
> #2. You can change the PARK reservation for that ticket.
> (Actually, cancel your current reservation, then book a new one.)
> 
> Those are two separate things.
> If you want to do #1, you also need to do #2.
> 
> Try doing the change(s) via your MyDisneyExperience account (Phone App or Website.)
> If that doesn't work, call Disney.


I did change the date, but how do i now assign the tickets to the park of choice


----------



## Robo

Goofy41 said:


> I did change the date, but how do i now assign the tickets to the park of choice


Cancel your previous park reservation (if it’s still showing) and make a new park reservation for the new date.


----------



## leeniewdw

Just an FYI -- the phone lines are horrific.  I called last week to add G+ to all our tickets for our Feb trip.  They offered the "call back option" and they returned my call in around 80 minutes.  Over the weekend we decided to try for a quick trip in early Dec and need their help to activate a covid cancellation 1 day hopper.  I tried on Saturday (1 hour on hold, no call back option) and gave up.  I tried yesterday (2:15 on hold, no call back option) and gave up.  I'm now at 1:40 trying today.  I need to get this pass activated (it expired in Sept and they gave me a "case #" for when I wanted to apply it) so I can make a park reservation.  Painful.


----------



## exbowler

Hi everyone. very long time lurker, but a daily visitor to the site here. We have a trip planned for Sept and will hopefully be staying at Bay Lake Tower (attempting to secure thru David's rentals - a wonderful company and experience so far!). My daughter has invited a long time friend who lives in London (whom she met at college) to stay with us. He is 22 years old and has never been to any Disney park ever. We all know how much fun it is to introduce the wonder of WDW to someone, it's like reliving your own first visit! I know he can legitimately buy and use a 14 day unlimited pass for himself. Can anyone factually tell me if he were to buy the three of us (dad, son, daughter) tickets too would we be able to use them LEGALLY without fear of reprisal? I know there are very knowledgeable ticket people here on the boards. Honestly if the answer ends up being that we could try but if caught we would be denied then we will not even be trying. But our vacation is for 13 days and if we can legitimately do this without having to buy a second ticket it obviously gives us more options. Thanks for your replies and to everyone who works so hard to bring these boards to us.


----------



## Robo

Reports over the years were that non-European guests have been able to use the European tickets at WDW.


----------



## exbowler

Reports over the years were that non-European guests have been able to use the European tickets at WDW.
[/QUOTE]
Thanks Robo, you were obviously one of the knowledgeable people I was hoping to hear from. I'm also hoping to hear from anyone who may have done this recently.


----------



## starry_solo

exbowler said:


> Reports over the years were that non-European guests have been able to use the European tickets at WDW.





> Thanks Robo, you were obviously one of the knowledgeable people I was hoping to hear from. I'm also hoping to hear from anyone who may have done this recently.



I don't think anyone has done this recently since those tickets only started being available (again) a month or so ago.


----------



## exbowler

starry_solo said:


> Thanks Robo, you were obviously one of the knowledgeable people I was hoping to hear from. I'm also hoping to hear from anyone who may have done this recently.



I don't think anyone has done this recently since those tickets only started being available (again) a month or so ago.
[/QUOTE]
Thanks for letting me know that they have only just become available again. This obviously means I won't be getting any recent feedback since it's not possible, lol. Even though the trip is over 10 months away I will come back and post if I try the UK tickets to let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## tlm345

I apologize if this question has been asked before, but I browsed and didn't see the answer. If I purchase a ticket from my local military base that is just a standard 5 day park hopper (Not military salute) but do not have to pay tax on that ticket. If I try to upgrade to an Annual pass will Disney use the price I paid for the ticket or will they use their price at the time to calculate the difference in cost to upgrade? Just trying to plan ahead for my family. Has anyone ever purchased and upgraded this way before?


----------



## Robo

tlm345 said:


> I apologize if this question has been asked before, but I browsed and didn't see the answer. If I purchase a ticket from my local military base that is just a standard 5 day park hopper (Not military salute) but do not have to pay tax on that ticket. If I try to upgrade to an Annual pass will Disney use the price I paid for the ticket or will they use their price at the time to calculate the difference in cost to upgrade? Just trying to plan ahead for my family. Has anyone ever purchased and upgraded this way before?


The upgrade cost would be calculated as if you had paid the full Disney (on-line) price, including tax, for the original ticket (on the date that you bought it.)


----------



## Loopster

Hi @Robo
Two questions. 
1. I have unused 7 day MYW tickets with Water Parks and More option on them from 2016 I believe. Can I easily add on park hopper for some kind of flat rate, or do I need to upgrade to a new ticket entirely (which wouldn't be worth it considering I got a great deal on them back then and the price difference now would be $215.57 per ticket) in order to park hop?
2. Those tickets were purchased when my now 10 year old was 5. I'm guessing we have to pay extra to move him to an "adult" ticket since we've never used them. If so, will we be paying the difference on the prices from a child ticket to adult ticket in 2016 which was $21.30 (or the difference from child to adult in 2021 ($20.70)), or is it treated like an upgrade and we pay the difference in price from 2016 child to a 2021 adult (which costs over $230 more for a comparable ticket)? Hope that makes sense.

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Loopster said:


> Hi @Robo
> Two questions.
> 1. I have unused 7 day MYW tickets with Water Parks and More option on them from 2016 I believe. Can I easily add on park hopper for some kind of flat rate, or do I need to upgrade to a new ticket entirely (which wouldn't be worth it considering I got a great deal on them back then and the price difference now would be $215.57 per ticket) in order to park hop?
> 2. Those tickets were purchased when my now 10 year old was 5. I'm guessing we have to pay extra to move him to an "adult" ticket since we've never used them. If so, will we be paying the difference on the prices from a child ticket to adult ticket in 2016 which was $21.30 (or the difference from child to adult in 2021 ($20.70)), or is it treated like an upgrade and we pay the difference in price from 2016 child to a 2021 adult (which costs over $230 more for a comparable ticket)? Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Thanks!


You can always “ask nicely” for what you’d like.
But, standard practice is now to upgrade to a “new ticket.”


----------



## stargazertechie

Hey @Robo! It’s been a decade since the last time I tried to bridge tickets to an AP, and the cost savings are definitely attractive now that we have kids in the mix. But I’d like to avoid a dumpsterfire like my last experience 

ive read over the first few pages of the thread as a refresher. But is there anything special I should know about the different ticket add ons including genie+ and bridging?


----------



## Loopster

Robo said:


> 1.  You can always “ask nicely” for what you’d like.
> But, standard practice is now to upgrade to a “new ticket.”



Thanks. So does asking nicely and hoping for pixie dust apply to the child moving to an adult ticket too? Or would that one be an easy cheap fix?


----------



## Robo

stargazertechie said:


> Hey @Robo! It’s been a decade since the last time I tried to bridge tickets to an AP, and the cost savings are definitely attractive now that we have kids in the mix. But I’d like to avoid a dumpsterfire like my last experience
> 
> ive read over the first few pages of the thread as a refresher. But is there anything special I should know about the different ticket add ons including genie+ and bridging?


Nothing “special” regarding upgrading.
The threads regarding the “new features” of genie+ can cover much more than I can explain.
Have a great trip!


----------



## Robo

Loopster said:


> Thanks.
> 1. So does asking nicely and hoping for pixie dust apply to the child moving to an adult ticket too?
> 2. Or would that one be an easy cheap fix?


1. Always.
2. Anything can happen with the recent change of “everything.”
(Ask nicely.)


----------



## FoodieFriend

tlm345 said:


> I apologize if this question has been asked before, but I browsed and didn't see the answer. If I purchase a ticket from my local military base that is just a standard 5 day park hopper (Not military salute) but do not have to pay tax on that ticket. If I try to upgrade to an Annual pass will Disney use the price I paid for the ticket or will they use their price at the time to calculate the difference in cost to upgrade? Just trying to plan ahead for my family. Has anyone ever purchased and upgraded this way before?





Robo said:


> The upgrade cost would be calculated as if you had paid the full Disney (on-line) price, including tax, for the original ticket (on the date that you bought it.)



I'd advise you to verify the price the CM is using for the value of your ticket. When I've tried to upgrade over the phone, the CM said the system showed an extremely low value for my ITT regular park tickets (not military salute). I tried calling multiple times & always got the same devalued pricing when trying to upgrade. I did try to ask to speak to a supervisor on the phone but the CM would not elevate it. I had to upgrade at the front of the park after I arrived & the CM knew exactly how to give me the proper value for my ticket toward an upgrade. At the time I did this, APs were not being sold, so I hope the phone CMs have gotten better at giving callers the proper value for their ticket. I advise that if you don't get the original ticket value (should be more than what you paid to ITT), hang up & try again if you are doing this by phone. Good luck!


----------



## kelmac284

So we were just at the World last week to drop off my daughter who is a new DCP (college program).  We hadn't planned on going to the parks as we were only there a few days but ended up getting everything done so bought a 1 day 1 park ticket to Epcot.  My mom had an emergency and had to fly home.  I re-booked her ticket for next April when we plan to go back to visit my daughter but my question is we are wanting to go for 6 days.  Can I apply the cost of her 1 day ticket towards upgrading to a 6 day or would I just be better off buying a 5 day for the additional days?


----------



## MrWonderful

Your ticket holds it's original Disney cost. As Disney tix are front loaded in cost, apply the value to the 6 day ticket for the most bang for your buck.


----------



## Robo

kelmac284 said:


> So we were just at the World last week to drop off my daughter who is a new DCP (college program).  We hadn't planned on going to the parks as we were only there a few days but ended up getting everything done so bought a 1 day 1 park ticket to Epcot.  My mom had an emergency and had to fly home.  I re-booked her ticket for next April when we plan to go back to visit my daughter but my question is we are wanting to go for 6 days.
> *Can I apply the cost of her 1 day ticket towards upgrading to a 6 day or would I just be better off buying a 5 day for the additional days?*


A never-used current ticket can  be "upgraded."
So, you would upgrade your 1-day ticket to a 6-day ticket and cost a lot less money
than using a stand-alone 1-day ticket -AND- a stand-alone 5-day ticket during the same trip.
The cost of the upgrade would be determined by subtracting the cost of the ticket that you HAVE (w/tax) from the cost of the ticket that you WANT (w/tax,) and you would pay that difference cost.


----------



## kelmac284

Robo said:


> A never-used current ticket can  be "upgraded."
> So, you would upgrade your 1-day ticket to a 6-day ticket and cost a lot less money
> than using a stand-alone 1-day ticket -AND- a stand-alone 5-day ticket during the same trip.
> The cost of the upgrade would be determined by subtracting the cost of the ticket that you HAVE (w/tax) from the cost of the ticket that you WANT (w/tax,) and you would pay that difference cost.


Great that is what I thought.  Can I upgrade it on MDE or do I need to somehow call Disney?


----------



## Robo

kelmac284 said:


> 1. Can I upgrade it on MDE
> 2. or do I need to somehow call Disney?


1. You can try.
2. That would be what to do if using the MDE route doesn't work.
(You can just call the "regular" number.)


----------



## Mollygirl21

we have 5 day park tickets for Jan 17 - 24 2021. I want to add a 6th day and set the ticket dates to start Jan 16. The difference in price between these two tickets (to buy outright) is $14.16 on the Disney site - I priced them separately. But when I try to modify my tickets with those two changes (add a day, change the start date), it wants to charge me $27.27.

So to be clear: 
- I paid $523.56 for my 5 day pass valid Jan 17 - 24. I checked and that price is the same today.
- If I were to buy a 6 day pass valid Jan 16 - 24, it would cost $537.72 today ($14.16 more than the 5 day ticket above)
- But to modify my existing ticket to add a day and change the valid ticket dates, the system says it will cost $27.27.

It's charging me a premium to modify. Any idea why? I'm comparing apples to apples - I'm trying to add on the same day (Jan 16) using both methods so "date of" pricing is not affecting this.


----------



## lanejudy

Mollygirl21 said:


> I paid $523.56 for my 5 day pass valid Jan 17 - 24. *I checked and that price is the same today. *
> ...It's charging me a premium to modify. Any idea why?


I'm seeing a 5-day ticket starting 1/17/22 = $510.45.
A 5-day ticket starting 1/16/22 = $523.56
It appears that changing the start date makes the ticket _more_ expensive, thus the additional to upgrade.

A 6-day starting 1/16/22 = $537.72, or $27.27 additional to upgrade from a 1/17 start date and add a day.

I think you need to re-check the pricing of the ticket you have, based on when you bought it.  But assuming no price change has occurred, it would appear the value is $510.45 and not $523.56.


----------



## Mollygirl21

lanejudy said:


> I'm seeing a 5-day ticket starting 1/17/22 = $510.45.
> A 5-day ticket starting 1/16/22 = $523.56
> It appears that changing the start date makes the ticket _more_ expensive, thus the additional to upgrade.
> 
> A 6-day starting 1/16/22 = $537.72, or $27.27 additional to upgrade from a 1/17 start date and add a day.
> 
> I think you need to re-check the pricing of the ticket you have, based on when you bought it.  But assuming no price change has occurred, it would appear the value is $510.45 and not $523.56.



Thank you so much! I was totally mistaken in how much we paid for our 5 day tickets - you are correct, we paid $510 which makes complete sense to upgrade is an extra $27. Thank you very much, you have saved me a lot of time on hold on the phone to WDW! Now, I'll just have to bite the bullet and pay the extra $27 rather than the $14 I was counting on (x5 tickets)


----------



## iheartglaciers

I bought my dad a 5-day base ticket from Undercover Tourist. If we want to add park hopping, can we do that through Disney over the phone? Or do we have to wait to do it at guest replations when we get there?

Thanks!


----------



## Turksmom

iheartglaciers said:


> I bought my dad a 5-day base ticket from ******************. If we want to add park hopping, can we do that through Disney over the phone? Or do we have to wait to do it at guest replations when we get there?
> 
> Thanks!


If the ticket is entered in MDE, you can do it online. I just added PH to three tickets this morning using the app.


----------



## iheartglaciers

Turksmom said:


> If the ticket is entered in MDE, you can do it online. I just added PH to three tickets this morning using the app.



Thank you!


----------



## pianomanzano

Is there still an issue of losing existing park reservations when upgrading tickets to APs? I have park reservations next week, and one of those days no longer show availabilty for annual passe but there's still availability for park tickets. We wanted to upgrade to APs our first day to take advantage of AP discounts, but also don't want to lose our park reservations otherwise we'd wait until the last day to upgrade.


----------



## poohs_hunny

I apologize if this has been answered already. I have a gold annual pass bought in 2020 that has still not been activated. We are planning to go in April. Will this pass still be honored or is it necessary to switch to one of the new AP types?  Thank you!


----------



## CarolynFH

poohs_hunny said:


> I apologize if this has been answered already. I have a gold annual pass bought in 2020 that has still not been activated. We are planning to go in April. Will this pass still be honored or is it necessary to switch to one of the new AP types?  Thank you!


When you activate your Gold AP certificate, you’ll receive a Sorcerer AP with the Memory Maker add-on included at no charge. In other words, you’ll get what you paid for but the blockout dates will be different.


----------



## Minnie1222

My two kids have unused and expired tickets with a value of about $500 each.  Am I able to consolidate them into a $1000 credit to purchase an AP for their dad?  Thank you.


----------



## lanejudy

Minnie1222 said:


> My two kids have unused and expired tickets with a value of about $500 each.  Am I able to consolidate them into a $1000 credit to purchase an AP for their dad?  Thank you.


You can ask.  But the general rule is a 1:1 upgrade -- 1 old ticket/credit to 1 new ticket.


----------



## poohs_hunny

CarolynFH said:


> When you activate your Gold AP certificate, you’ll receive a Sorcerer AP with the Memory Maker add-on included at no charge. In other words, you’ll get what you paid for but the blockout dates will be different.


Thank you!  If we decide not to activate this trip, the above will still be valid in 2023, correct (assuming the AP types are not changed again)?


----------



## Hans Olo

Quick question. I bought tickets for my family already. If my brother in law and nephew decide to go with us can we buy their tickets later? 
I understand that there'd have to be park reservation availability as well for them to go with us. We're not going till end of May 

Thanks!!


----------



## bfost87

You can buy individual tickets at any time you'd like, up to and including the day you want to go to the parks. As you've mentioned, there will need to be park reservation availability on top of that.


----------



## Robo

poohs_hunny said:


> Thank you!  If we decide not to activate this trip, the above will still be valid in 2023, correct (assuming the AP types are not changed again)?


Likely. 
(Nobody knows what the future rules may be.)


----------



## GoofyDad_4427

We booked a last minute, one park day trip for this Sunday.  I have booked our park reservations at Hollywood Studios, our Genie +,  and also booked our 1 day tickets for our party of 5.

I received an email with a confirmation number that says "show barcode at park entrance".  Do I need to do anything else or do we just walk straight to the park gate?  4 of us have magic bands that are linked through the My Disney Experience account, so can we just walk to a turnstile and use the magic band to gain entry?  For the one person that doesn't have a magic band, do we need to get her a hard ticket so that she can access the return lines for the LL that we would use?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Robo

GoofyDad_4427 said:


> We booked a last minute, one park day trip for this Sunday.  I have booked our park reservations at Hollywood Studios, our Genie +,  and also booked our 1 day tickets for our party of 5.
> 
> I received an email with a confirmation number that says "show barcode at park entrance".  Do I need to do anything else or do we just walk straight to the park gate?  4 of us have magic bands that are linked through the My Disney Experience account, so can we just walk to a turnstile and use the magic band to gain entry?  For the one person that doesn't have a magic band, do we need to get her a hard ticket so that she can access the return lines for the LL that we would use?
> 
> Thanks!!!


You’re all set. 
The person who needs a ticket will be issued that ticket right at the entrance tap-point as you all enter. (It might be helpful if that person has a legal ID.)


----------



## disfanforlife

My husband and I both have AP certificates  linked in our MDE. He also had a 7 day ticket. I moved that ticket to me because I was then going to move it to my daughter Who is not linked with my husband. Yesterday I went online to move it to my daughter and it doesn’t show up in my MDE account but it does show in hers - still in my name. 
I can’t move the ticket through her account - only mine but it doesn’t show up there. So strange! Is there a specific phone number to help with a situation like this? Or better to ask in person? I am heading to Disney soon so I thought I was doing this to avoid that ticket being used by mistake instead of my husbands AP but it seems I have only caused more aggravation for myself.


----------



## Robo

disfanforlife said:


> My husband and I both have AP certificates  linked in our MDE. He also had a 7 day ticket. I moved that ticket to me because I was then going to move it to my daughter Who is not linked with my husband. Yesterday I went online to move it to my daughter and it doesn’t show up in my MDE account but it does show in hers - still in my name.
> I can’t move the ticket through her account - only mine but it doesn’t show up there. So strange! Is there a specific phone number to help with a situation like this? Or better to ask in person? I am heading to Disney soon so I thought I was doing this to avoid that ticket being used by mistake instead of my husbands AP but it seems I have only caused more aggravation for myself.


---
Try having HER move the ticket.
If using the phone app, try using a computer and browser.
If using a computer and browser, try using the phone app.
If using a computer and browser, try using a different browser.
Restart devices.
Try tomorrow.
etc.


----------



## disfanforlife

Robo said:


> ---
> Try having HER move the ticket.
> If using the phone app, try using a computer and browser.
> If using a computer and browser, try using the phone app.
> If using a computer and browser, try using a different browser.
> Restart devices.
> Try tomorrow.
> etc.


Thanks, I tried all of those things. In her MDE - she and I are friends but the tickets is still assigned to me and shows up there. But in my MDE  I do not see the ticket assigned to anyone- it is like it disappeared. But a couple of other tickets assigned to my son say that they can't show details of the tickets right now. My daughter tried to move the ticket from me to herself in her MDE but she can not move it since it is assigned to me.
I guess I will ask in person when I go and if they don't have an answer will call ticketing or IT help after our trip. I don't need it for this upcoming trip - it is just annoying that the whole reason I moved it was to avoid a mix up and now I seemed to have caused a different kind of mix up myself....


----------



## lanejudy

disfanforlife said:


> it is like it disappeared


Any chance it has expired?  If so, you need to call to deal with it (or in-person).


----------



## disfanforlife

lanejudy said:


> Any chance it has expired?  If so, you need to call to deal with it (or in-person).


No, my daughter who I am connected to in MDE can see the ticket in my name when she is logged in to her MDE and the expiration is 2099. It is an older MYW ticket bought before tickets had expiration dates. Never been used just linked. But I can not see it when I log in to my MDE. That is the weird part.


----------



## Robo

disfanforlife said:


> No, my daughter who I am connected to in MDE can see the ticket in my name when she is logged in to her MDE and the expiration is 2099. It is an older MYW ticket bought before tickets had expiration dates. Never been used just linked. But I can not see it when I log in to my MDE. That is the weird part.


Don't sweat "weird" in regard to MDX issues. (So very MANY of these kind of things... they happen to dozens and dozens of guests.)
If there's no time issue, just let it sit for awhile, then come back to it later.
If you need immediate results, looks like a call to Disney will be needed.


----------



## hethj7

I think I know the answer, but haven't found it confirmed on the boards or elsewhere online.   

I have 2 daughters dancing at Disney in February and we had to buy a package through Academic Travel Services for the dance event.   My understanding is the ATS tickets are not upgradeable.    My entire family of 5, including the 2 daughters, planned to buy season passes.    Can the ATS tickets be sold/transferred to someone else (prior to use of course)?   I figure I can give someone a cheap deal on tickets that at this point are just a sunk cost to us, we can use the proceed of the sale to help with our "upgrade" to season passes, while also letting someone else use the ATS tickets at a great price for them (likely my parents as they may join us in Feb).   

So, that was sort of a wordy post to simply ask, can ATS tickets be assigned to any guest prior to use?


----------



## Robo

hethj7 said:


> I think I know the answer, but haven't found it confirmed on the boards or elsewhere online.
> 
> I have 2 daughters dancing at Disney in February and we had to buy a package through Academic Travel Services for the dance event.
> 1. My understanding is the ATS tickets are not upgradeable.    My entire family of 5, including the 2 daughters, planned to buy season passes.
> 2.  Can the ATS tickets be sold/transferred to someone else (prior to use of course)?   I figure I can give someone a cheap deal on tickets that at this point are just a sunk cost to us, we can use the proceed of the sale to help with our "upgrade" to season passes, while also letting someone else use the ATS tickets at a great price for them
> 3. (likely my parents as they may join us in Feb).


1. Correct.
2. A "qualified" yes.
3. Sounds like a decent plan for family members.


----------



## Paulaparm

We have 10 day tickets for our upcoming trip in February. While we will be there 14 nights at Fort Wilderness, we will most likely only visit the parks 10 days BUT, what if I want to go another day or two? Can I add one or 2 days? The most I see is a 10 day ticket. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

Paulaparm said:


> We have 10 day tickets for our upcoming trip in February. While we will be there 14 nights at Fort Wilderness, we will most likely only visit the parks 10 days BUT, what if I want to go another day or two?
> 
> 1. Can I add one or 2 days?
> 2. The most I see is a 10 day ticket. Thanks!


1. You can "ask nicely."
2. 10 is the "normal" maximum number of Theme Park days for USA tickets (other than Annual Passes.)
But, in the past, some guests staying at a WDW resort were allowed to book extra park days for their longer visits.
What you could also do is upgrade to the Water Park option and visit the options that those tickets offer.
(It could turn out to be a bit cool in Feb. for Water Parks, but you never know about Florida weather, and there are other options with the use of those tickets besides the Water Parks.)


----------



## Paulaparm

Robo said:


> 1. You can "ask nicely."
> 2. 10 is the "normal" maximum number of Theme Park days for USA tickets (other than Annual Passes.)
> But, in the past, some guests staying at a WDW resort were allowed to book extra park days for their longer visits.
> What you could also do is upgrade to the Water Park option and visit the options that those tickets offer.
> (It could turn out to be a bit cool in Feb. for Water Parks, but you never know about Florida weather, and there are other options with the use of those tickets besides the Water Parks.)


Thanks for the info! I think I liked it better when we could get a length of stay pass


----------



## ldo

With a 3 day ticket bought online from WDW, is the price to add a 4th day while at WDW the difference of the online rate for 4 days, or is it the difference of the gate pricing? Which adds $20?


----------



## lanejudy

The online price.


----------



## mom2grace

FL resident Annual Pass - my mother is buying a 2nd home in FL and unsure if she will make it her permanent residence.  Questions
1.  Can she get a Florida ID card and keep her license from her home state?
2. Can she bring her utilty bill and home title and her NON - FL license and be eligble for a FL resident AP?

Thank you!!


----------



## Robo

mom2grace said:


> FL resident Annual Pass - my mother is buying a 2nd home in FL and unsure if she will make it her permanent residence.  Questions
> 1. Can she get a Florida ID card and keep her license from her home state?
> 2. Can she bring her utilty bill and home title and her NON - FL license and be eligble for a FL resident AP?


1. Maybe. 
2. Yes.


----------



## disfanforlife

Robo said:


> ---
> Try having HER move the ticket.
> If using the phone app, try using a computer and browser.
> If using a computer and browser, try using the phone app.
> If using a computer and browser, try using a different browser.
> Restart devices.
> Try tomorrow.
> etc.


Here now, thought I would provide an update. They found my ticket - some how it got linked to another profile I had when I set up Disney Plus. Also while I was at GS I asked them to check some older tickets I had that I wasn’t sure if they had been used. And I asked for an RFID card for my DD to use instead of the old paper ticket from years ago. It is a 5 day MYW ticket and can be used as is. I asked if could add park hopping and she said no, you can’t add hopping because there is no way of doing it because that type of ticket doesn’t exist in the system anymore. Now that gets me thinking of how to posslbe work around it. Maybe they Would apply the cash value to a new ticket? But I’m sure that would cost a lot more. OR ask a different CM and maybe get. Different answer?


----------



## Robo

disfanforlife said:


> Here now, thought I would provide an update. They found my ticket - some how it got linked to another profile I had when I set up Disney Plus. Also while I was at GS I asked them to check some older tickets I had that I wasn’t sure if they had been used. And I asked for an RFID card for my DD to use instead of the old paper ticket from years ago.
> 1. It is a 5 day MYW ticket and can be used as is.
> I asked if could add park hopping and she said no,
> you can’t add hopping because there is no way of doing it
> 2. because that type of ticket doesn’t exist in the system anymore. Now that gets me thinking of how to posslbe work around it.
> 3. Maybe they Would apply the cash value to a new ticket?
> 4. But I’m sure that would cost a lot more.
> 5. OR ask a different CM and maybe get. Different answer?


1. Sounds good.
2. Well, we don't know exactly what is meant by that statement because (in simplest terms) there do currently exist 5-day tickets with the Hopper added. (We just don't know what the CM "created" for you.)
3. Maybe, but...
4. Yup.
5. You can always ask nicely for what you'd like. (No way to know the answer.)


----------



## ldo

to upgrade a ticket to an annual pass, is it just before the end of the last day or entry (so 3rd day of a 3 day ticket when we're leaving the park?) Or do I need to do BEFORE using the last day?


----------



## Robo

ldo said:


> to upgrade a ticket to an annual pass, is it just before the end of the last day or entry (so 3rd day of a 3 day ticket when we're leaving the park?) Or do I need to do BEFORE using the last day?


 By close of business on the day that you use the last ticket asset.


----------



## CarolynFH

ldo said:


> to upgrade a ticket to an annual pass, is it just before the end of the last day or entry (so 3rd day of a 3 day ticket when we're leaving the park?) Or do I need to do BEFORE using the last day?


No later than the end of that day. However, there is little or no benefit to waiting that long, now that they’ve closed the loophole that allowed guests to upgrade a ticket to an AP that would have been blocked out on the days the ticket was used. So many guests are choosing to upgrade early in order to get discounts and other AP benefits throughout their stay.


----------



## babydoll65

CarolynFH said:


> No later than the end of that day. However, there is little or no benefit to waiting that long, now that they’ve closed the loophole that allowed guests to upgrade a ticket to an AP that would have been blocked out on the days the ticket was used. So many guests are choosing to upgrade early in order to get discounts and other AP benefits throughout their stay.


Can the upgrade be done prior to entering your first park day? Both my sister and I have seven day parkhoppers attached to our resort pkg. Were planning on heading to Disney springs on our arrival day (12/4) and going to guests relations to do the upgrade so we can starting using the discounts and they can help with any park recovery issues if necessary. I'm assuming there is no way to upgrade ahead of time (meaning today). I never really bothered to call since it would turn our pkg into a room only reservation and the resort were at is sold out. I'm afraid that when they cancel to rebook, I stand a chance of losing my room


----------



## Robo

babydoll65 said:


> Can the upgrade be done prior to entering your first park day?


Yes.


----------



## lanejudy

disfanforlife said:


> I asked them to check some older tickets I had that I wasn’t sure if they had been used. And I asked for an RFID card for my DD to use instead of the old paper ticket from years ago. It is a 5 day MYW ticket and can be used as is. I asked if could add park hopping and she said no, you can’t add hopping because there is no way of doing it because that type of ticket doesn’t exist in the system anymore.


I can think of 2 possible things going on here:
1) is it a partially used non-expiring ticket?  It cannot be upgraded now if partially used.
2) I don't believe they can "add" hopping without upgrading to current pricing.  Which might not be worth it depending on the value they offer for the ticket in hand.


----------



## disfanforlife

Robo said:


> 1. Sounds good.
> 2. Well, we don't know exactly what is meant by that statement because (in simplest terms) there do currently exist 5-day tickets with the Hopper added. (We just don't know what the CM "created" for you.)
> 3. Maybe, but...
> 4. Yup.
> 5. You can always ask nicely for what you'd like. (No way to know the answer.)


2. Hmmmm that is true. She just said that the tickets we have they no longer sell so they do not have a way to modify them in the new system. The only reason it would be nice to know ahead of time before March IF this could be done because it would make a difference for dining reservations. I think I will try to ask again before I leave this week. If not maybe I’ll just tell them to buy hoppers and save these tickets for a future non hopping trip. Who know is when or if that will happen. Silly of me not to have gotten the hoppers to begin With. I wonder if these tickets could be used towards an AP renewal? I know they used to able to do that but if they can’t have hoppers added I don’t see how they could upgrade to an AP either. Will let you know what happens when I ask nicely again.


----------



## disfanforlife

lanejudy said:


> I can think of 2 possible things going on here:
> 1) is it a partially used non-expiring ticket?  It cannot be upgraded now if partially used.
> 2) I don't believe they can "add" hopping without upgrading to current pricing.  Which might not be worth it depending on the value they offer for the ticket in hand.


I asked. It has never been used. It is a 5 day MYW ticket bought in 2013 from an authorized resellers.
I wouldn’t mind paying extra to add the hopping. But like you said depending on the value, might not be worth it and better to just buy new tickets and save this for sometime someone comes with us who doesn’t hop. We have been using APs ourselves for many years so these tickets were bought with our kids in mind to use.


----------



## gisele2

Hi, we want to go for 8 days. But on one day we would like to hop to another park. The park hopper is 72$ more for the 8 days, but a day more is 14$. Can I pay for 9 days and use 2 tickeys days , morning at AK and evening in EPCOT? Thanks


----------



## CarolynFH

gisele2 said:


> Hi, we want to go for 8 days. But on one day we would like to hop to another park. The park hopper is 72$ more for the 8 days, but a day more is 14$. Can I pay for 9 days and use 2 tickeys days , morning at AK and evening in EPCOT? Thanks


Sorry, no, you can’t use a multi day ticket as a hopper.


----------



## L_MD

Hi all. I have an AP that I bought back in 2019 but never activated...planned on doing it in 2020, but you know. They were just called "Platinum Pass" but now when I look they're called "Platinum Pass Exchange"...I've seen discussion of it on the Boards, but never a real solid explanation on what it actually MEANS? I have a trip in April 2022 that I planned on finally activating my AP. 

Anyone know?


----------



## CarolynFH

L_MD said:


> Hi all. I have an AP that I bought back in 2019 but never activated...planned on doing it in 2020, but you know. They were just called "Platinum Pass" but now when I look they're called "Platinum Pass Exchange"...I've seen discussion of it on the Boards, but never a real solid explanation on what it actually MEANS? I have a trip in April 2022 that I planned on finally activating my AP.
> 
> Anyone know?


It means you have a certificate that you will exchange for an actual AP in April.  You can go to any ticket window or GR.  You'll be given the IncrediPass as well as the Memory Maker add-on, because that was included with the Platinum pass when you bought it.  Congratulations - just look at the online price of the IncrediPass plus $99 MM add-on to see how much you saved!


----------



## L_MD

CarolynFH said:


> It means you have a certificate that you will exchange for an actual AP in April.  You can go to any ticket window or GR.  You'll be given the IncrediPass as well as the Memory Maker add-on, because that was included with the Platinum pass when you bought it.  Congratulations - just look at the online price of the IncrediPass plus $99 MM add-on to see how much you saved!



Thanks! I actually saved a lot more because I bought this AP when Sam's Club still had them for 3 figures instead of four.


----------



## DisneyByMarriage

We are going next week (arrive Sunday Nov 19).  We had originally thought to upgrade to “water park plus” option but now with the weather outlook it will be a game time decision.  Can I “upgrade” at Blizzard Beach or do I have to upgrade elsewhere once we are on property.  The timing of the upgrade would be on arrival day, BEFORE using day 1 of the tickets.


----------



## Robo

DisneyByMarriage said:


> We are going next week (arrive Sunday Nov 19).  We had originally thought to upgrade to “water park plus” option but now with the weather outlook it will be a game time decision.
> 1. Can I “upgrade” at Blizzard Beach
> 2. or do I have to upgrade elsewhere once we are on property.
> 3. The timing of the upgrade would be on arrival day, BEFORE using day 1 of the tickets.


1. Yes.
2. Nope. (Although you may be able to do the upgrade right in your MyDisneyExperience file that day.)
3. That’s just fine.


----------



## DisneyByMarriage

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Nope. (Although you may be able to do the upgrade right in your MyDisneyExperience file that day.)
> 3. That’s just fine.


Thank you!!!


----------



## wp4lf189

I have 2 complimentary park hopper tickets my wife and I won’t  use as we are APs…thoughts on my chances of swapping them for Very Merriest tickets?


----------



## Robo

wp4lf189 said:


> I have 2 complimentary park hopper tickets my wife and I won’t  use as we are APs…thoughts on my chances of swapping them for Very Merriest tickets?


*Highly* unlikely.
But, you can always ask nicely for anything that you’d like.


----------



## loutoo

we have a gold AP pass renewal voucher, and are considering a visit over Christmas.  I know I can upgrade to the incredi-pass on site, but is there a way to do it now so I can make theme park reservations?


----------



## Robo

loutoo said:


> we have a gold AP pass renewal voucher, and are considering a visit over Christmas.  I know I can upgrade to the incredi-pass on site, but is there a way to do it now so I can make theme park reservations?


Have you tried making reservations yet, just using the voucher?
If that doesn’t work, try calling WDW and explaining your needs.


----------



## disfanforlife

I have another ticket question. Do I remember correctly did will call vouchers have letters and numbers in them?  I had bought ( 4) APs back in 2017 or 2018 in person in Epcot  that were not activated. Tried to do it months later at home to plan for a trip. Found out CM put wrong expiration date on tickets somehow. Called MS and ticketing and was given a will call number to use for future for all 4 APs together, I was saving them for a trip I thought two of our kids would go on with us, but now I doubt they will ever make use of them so I thought I would try to convert to(4)  hard tickets for my husband and I to use on future trips, Went to GR today and the system doesn’t recognize them. CM said she had never seen any with letters before. So now I will have to bring the receipts and original tickets  which I know I have at home next time to try and figure this out for future trips. I am guessing it is an issue of the old system versus the new system. Sigh. I have the weirdest issues.


----------



## wp4lf189

Robo said:


> *Highly* unlikely.
> But, you can always ask nicely for anything that you’d like.



Asked  and got them!


----------



## disfanforlife

wp4lf189 said:


> Asked  and got them!


Glad to hear you got them. Enjoy the party!


----------



## wp4lf189

disfanforlife said:


> Glad to hear you got them. Enjoy the party!


Thanks


----------



## kcool

We have bought 8 day hopper as a package for an upcoming December trip. We have also added Genie + to each ticket. We are thinks about upgrading to an AP while there. I understand that I will revive the value I paid for the ticket with park hopper. What will happen with the genie+ portion? Will I be given the value I paid for that and then have to add it each night at midnight? Or will that money be lost? Will they add genie + to my account for those 8 days and I just get the ticket value? Thank you!


----------



## lanejudy

kcool said:


> What will happen with the genie+ portion? Will I be given the value I paid for that and then have to add it each night at midnight?


I don’t know for sure until people do this and report back.  

I expect if you upgrade at the beginning of your trip the credit will be equal to the ticket value +$15 for each day.  Then because there is no current mechanism for AP to carry Genie more than the current day, you will need to add Genie+ each day.

If you wait to upgrade at the end of your trip, you’ll use Genie+ as purchased.  Then the credit towards upgrade will be the ticket value.


----------



## 570traveler

I think I can do this, but just making sure. 
my DH and I both have out of state AP’s that have not been activated (bought in 2018).  Can I transfer those passes to our 2 kids (who aren’t traveling with us) so that the 9 day hoopers we bought are used instead of the AP’s? And then transfer back to us after the trip. 
Thanks!


----------



## Robo

570traveler said:


> I think I can do this, but just making sure.
> my DH and I both have out of state AP’s that have not been activated (bought in 2018).  Can I transfer those passes to our 2 kids (who aren’t traveling with us) so that the 9 day hoopers we bought are used instead of the AP’s? And then transfer back to us after the trip.
> Thanks!


You won't need to.
If you don't specifically go to a Guest Relations or ticket booth and use a legal photo ID to actually ACTIVATE your AP certificates ("vouchers,") the APs will not be used at the park gates.
(The APs won't "register" at the park gates because they have not been officially activated.)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Can tickets that were purchased just prior to the shut down be upgraded to AP vouchers in MDE or just over the phone?   This will be DVC AP's.  
Or is it neither and has to be done in person?


----------



## bsmcneil

I keep searching (and read the first few posts on this thread) but I don't think I'm using the right keywords to find it. I have a DVC rental already. I decided to come in the night before. If I make it a package, can I (after purchasing the package) upgrade the tickets to cover the rest of the days of my trip?


----------



## Robo

bsmcneil said:


> I keep searching (and read the first few posts on this thread) but I don't think I'm using the right keywords to find it. I have a DVC rental already. I decided to come in the night before. If I make it a package, can I (after purchasing the package) upgrade the tickets to cover the rest of the days of my trip?


I don't know that you _can_ make a DVC rental into a package that includes tickets.
Regardless, you can upgrade tickets (package or otherwise) up to a maximum of 10 Theme Park days.
However, if you DO have a "package," those package tickets cannot be used on a date prior to your scheduled check-in date. (You _can_ add "days" for use on or after your check-in date, and you must be able to make park reservations in order to use those added "days.")


----------



## CBMom01

Does anyone know if I can use a Disney gift card online (or in MDE app)to add Genie+ to an existing non-package hopper ticket?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Can tickets that were purchased just prior to the shut down be upgraded to AP vouchers in MDE or just over the phone?   This will be DVC AP's.
> Or is it neither and has to be done in person?



Anybody with recent knowledge?


----------



## bsmcneil

Robo said:


> I don't know that you _can_ make a DVC rental into a package that includes tickets.
> Regardless, you can upgrade tickets (package or otherwise) up to a maximum of 10 Theme Park days.
> However, if you DO have a "package," those package tickets cannot be used on a date prior to your scheduled check-in date. (You _can_ add "days" for use on or after your check-in date, and you must be able to make park reservations in order to use those added "days.")


Just to be clear -

I need a one night stay and plan on doing on-site (as my DVC rental is locked in but I'm now flying in the day before). When it gave me the room info, it asked if I wanted tickets but only 2 day). Since I'm staying longer, can I upgrade that 2-day (1 park, in my case) to 8 days, to cover the rest of my trip there. Or, for example, if I weren't doing DVC, can people do that if they're staying off-site for part of the time they're still going to Disney World? Or, another version: Split stay - I assumed you could get tickets for the entire length of stay (example: 10 days) instead of getting 2 5-day tickets.

So - I'm not looking to make my DVC rental into a package (which I also don't think can be done). This is about the room for the night before. It sounds like, from your second sentence, I can do what I was asking about (and my bad if I worded it poorly).


----------



## Robo

bsmcneil said:


> Just to be clear -
> 
> I need a one night stay and plan on doing on-site (as my DVC rental is locked in but I'm now flying in the day before).
> 1. When it gave me the room info, it asked if I wanted tickets but only 2 day).
> 2. Since I'm staying longer, can I upgrade that 2-day (1 park, in my case) to 8 days, to cover the rest of my trip there.
> 3. Or, for example, if I weren't doing DVC, can people do that if they're staying off-site for part of the time they're still going to Disney World? Or, another version: Split stay -
> 4. I assumed you could get tickets for the entire length of stay (example: 10 days) instead of getting 2 5-day tickets. So -
> 5. I'm not looking to make my DVC rental into a package (which I also don't think can be done).
> This is about the room for the night before.
> 6. It sounds like, from your second sentence, I can do what I was asking about (and my bad if I worded it poorly).


1. There is virtually no price advantage in buying a "room and tickets" _package_ over just buying the tickets and room separately. (The one advantage is that if you need to cancel the trip, you can automatically cancel the tickets.)
2. But, to answer that... yes, you can.
3. Where you choose to stay (DVC or not) has virtually no affect on park tickets.
(But, any kind of tickets require that you _choose the date_ on which they will be first used.)
4. Again, _where_ you choose to stay does not affect buying stand-alone tickets. You can buy a ticket good for entering the Theme Parks for up to 10 days. ("Length of stay" is not a "thing" regarding WDW tickets.)
AND, if you buy _all_ of your tickets in advance of your trip, you can make Theme Park reservations in advance.
(Which often can be a very advantageous thing to do.)
AND, if you buy from an authorized WDW ticket reseller (there are many) you can even save money by buying a discounted ticket.
5. Alright.
6. You can, but I would not buy the tickets as part of the room.
I'd buy the tickets separately... and be able to then make Theme Park reservations in advance for all the days of your trip.


----------



## JJ2017

If a ticket (linked and park reserved) went unused on a trip and was never cancelled , is the only way to get that ticket "back" is to call Disney?  Hold times are overwhelming.


----------



## lanejudy

JJ2017 said:


> If a ticket (linked and park reserved) went unused on a trip and was never cancelled , is the only way to get that ticket "back" is to call Disney?  Hold times are overwhelming.


Assuming that ticket remains linked in your MDE, it can be used as a credit towards a future ticket.  No need to get it "back."  Unfortunately it does tend to disappear from view, but WDW can still "see" it to use the credit.  And yes, once it has expired you need to call to use the credit.  Prior to expiration if you need to change dates you may be able to do so online.

The associated theme park reservation does not carry forward when you change ticket dates.  You will need to make a new theme park reservation once you have the ticket upgraded to new dates.


----------



## revoxfire

It looks like they have paused purchases of annual passes? Does this include upgrades? https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/


----------



## lanejudy

revoxfire said:


> It looks like they have paused purchases of annual passes? Does this include upgrades? https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/


Yes, that's what I've heard.  The pause does not include renewals, but it does include upgrading regular tickets.  Someone said they'd had success upgrading today by showing they had a resort reservation later this winter.


----------



## revoxfire

lanejudy said:


> Yes, that's what I've heard.  The pause does not include renewals, but it does include upgrading regular tickets.  Someone said they'd had success upgrading today by showing they had a resort reservation later this winter.



Unfortunately, trip to orlando won't be until mid Dec. If I end up not using my tickets (purchased from ticketsatwork - 7 day parkhopper pass I was hoping to upgrade), can I just wait till they reopen them to purchase?


----------



## lanejudy

revoxfire said:


> Unfortunately, trip to orlando won't be until mid Dec. If I end up not using my tickets (purchased from ticketsatwork - 7 day parkhopper pass I was hoping to upgrade), can I just wait till they reopen them to purchase?


If the ticket remains unused, it should be upgrade-able at a later date.  But if you use the ticket in December and APs are not yet available, it is unlikely they will allow an upgrade with it later.  You can always try to call and upgrade now knowing it's a shot in the dark.


----------



## revoxfire

lanejudy said:


> If the ticket remains unused, it should be upgrade-able at a later date.  But if you use the ticket in December and APs are not yet available, it is unlikely they will allow an upgrade with it later.  You can always try to call and upgrade now knowing it's a shot in the dark.



Do you know if I need to unlink the tickets on my account/theme park reservations to hold them for later use?


----------



## lanejudy

I don't believe it's possible to "unlink" tickets once linked to your MDE.  Fully unused tickets can be transferred to another person/profile, but not unlinked.  Just keep a separate record of the ticket numbers and value.   Theme park reservations don't "hold" (for another date) or transfer; if WDW is still using park reservations for your new dates you will need to make new reservations.


----------



## revoxfire

lanejudy said:


> I don't believe it's possible to "unlink" tickets once linked to your MDE.  Fully unused tickets can be transferred to another person/profile, but not unlinked.  Just keep a separate record of the ticket numbers and value.   Theme park reservations don't "hold" (for another date) or transfer; if WDW is still using park reservations for your new dates you will need to make new reservations.



Hopefully a final question, since my tickets have to be picked up at will call, does that change any of this?


----------



## lanejudy

revoxfire said:


> Hopefully a final question, since my tickets have to be picked up at will call, does that change any of this?


No.  Once linked to your MDE, you could actually enter the park using a MagicBand or the MyMagicMobile phone app without stopping at Will Call.  (Unless you needed to prove ID for a special discounted ticket like FL Res or military - in which case the process to use a ticket credit would be the same anyway, but you would need to stop at Will Call if again purchasing a special ticket.)


----------



## revoxfire

lanejudy said:


> No.  Once linked to your MDE, you could actually enter the park using a MagicBand or the MyMagicMobile phone app without stopping at Will Call.  (Unless you needed to prove ID for a special discounted ticket like FL Res or military - in which case the process to use a ticket credit would be the same anyway, but you would need to stop at Will Call if again purchasing a special ticket.)


Tried calling, they said its not available on their end either. As for the park reservations, I guess I will cancel them, the valid dates will probably not change though right? As long as I don't enter the parks, that value is saved in that ticket.


----------



## lanejudy

The valid dates of the ticket will not change by cancelling the theme park reservations.  The ticket value will stick with that ticket as long as it remains unused ("unused" means entering a theme park, not making a park reservation).


----------



## bsmcneil

Robo said:


> 1. There is virtually no price advantage in buying a "room and tickets" _package_ over just buying the tickets and room separately. (The one advantage is that if you need to cancel the trip, you can automatically cancel the tickets.)
> 2. But, to answer that... yes, you can.
> 3. Where you choose to stay (DVC or not) has virtually no affect on park tickets.
> (But, any kind of tickets require that you _choose the date_ on which they will be first used.)
> 4. Again, _where_ you choose to stay does not affect buying stand-alone tickets. You can buy a ticket good for entering the Theme Parks for up to 10 days. ("Length of stay" is not a "thing" regarding WDW tickets.)
> AND, if you buy _all_ of your tickets in advance of your trip, you can make Theme Park reservations in advance.
> (Which often can be a very advantageous thing to do.)
> AND, if you buy from an authorized WDW ticket reseller (there are many) you can even save money by buying a discounted ticket.
> 5. Alright.
> 6. You can, but I would not buy the tickets as part of the room.
> I'd buy the tickets separately... and be able to then make Theme Park reservations in advance for all the days of your trip.


The only reason I had considered this was the 0% APR (for 6 months) via the Disney Visa. I had originally planned to buy tickets via a third party - the difference between that and direct purchase was 100 dollars (total). That said, I did the math and it's a wash. But I was just checking my options.


----------



## Jennasis

Quick question...We bought AP's earlier in the fall.  Did so by contacting DVC Member Services and upgrading our unused park hoppers.  The plan is to activate them next week when we arrive at the park.  The tix are showing in MDE, but I don't recall having gotten an email confirmation (and a thorough search of my email confirms this).  So will they be able to look us up by scanning our magic bands and see we have AP's that need activating?  Will I also need to present the credit card we used for the purchase/upgrade as well as photo ID's for both DH and I (they are assigned to each of us in MDE)?


----------



## CarolynFH

Jennasis said:


> Quick question...We bought AP's earlier in the fall.  Did so by contacting DVC Member Services and upgrading our unused park hoppers.  The plan is to activate them next week when we arrive at the park.  The tix are showing in MDE, but I don't recall having gotten an email confirmation (and a thorough search of my email confirms this).  So will they be able to look us up by scanning our magic bands and see we have AP's that need activating?  Will I also need to present the credit card we used for the purchase/upgrade as well as photo ID's for both DH and I (they are assigned to each of us in MDE)?


Yes, they’ll scan your MBs to confirm you have AP certificates in your account. You’ll need your photo ID and your DVC member card if you bought a Sorcerer pass. If you bought the Incredipass, I don’t think you need the DVC member card. This can be done at a ticket booth or GR outside a park or at the Official Ticket Center or GR at DS. We’ve never had to show the CC.


----------



## klc1923

looking for suggestions.
Many many years ago we had paper tickets with 10 day unlimited expriration.  Some of those days were not used so we exchanged them for a current "ticket" or card with those days to use .  I have 2 of these cards, one with 3 days and one with 4 days. 

Yesterday I was on the phone with the representative for 1.5 hours and get cut off.  Not on hold waiting, but working with the representative the whole time.  The ticket for 3 days was able to be assigned to my husband with little problems.  However, the 4 day pass shows no days available, yet they can not tell me when or how they were used.   I'm confident there should still be 4 days of tickets.  I'm on hold again, this time one hour and 45 minutes just waiting to speak to someone.

Has anyone else had an issue like this before?  Any suggestions?  We are planning to use these "extra" tickets when our annual pass has black outs, to be at the parks with family


----------



## Robo

klc1923 said:


> 1. Has anyone else had an issue like this before?
> 2. Any suggestions?
> 3. We are planning to use these "extra" tickets when our annual pass has black outs, to be at the parks with family


1. There is no kind of ticket "issue" that has not happened before... many, many times.
2. The only thing that can be done is calmly and carefully pursue the issue with Disney.
(If you have unsolvable issues on the phone, pleasently thank the CM, then (at another time) call again.)
Lastly, "in-person at WDW" can very often be a last resort. (It complicates things if you are trying to make reservations at the last minute, but it sounds like you might be able to straighten things out for the full 4 days all at once, so future use (if any) can be OK.)
3. Sounds good. Hope it works out.
(Remain calm and "ask nicely.")


----------



## babesboo99

My husband and I both have an unused day from  tickets back from our honeymoon  in 2001. We are going next year and have our now  tickets already on our MDE can I ask to upgrade those two onto our 6 day PH tickets already and just buy our children's extra day ticket?


----------



## Robo

babesboo99 said:


> My husband and I both have an unused day from  tickets back from our honeymoon  in 2001. We are going next year and have our now  tickets already on our MDE
> *can I ask to upgrade those two onto our 6 day PH tickets already* and just buy our children's extra day ticket?


Sorry, but no.

I would absolutely *not use* those "old tickets" at all on this trip, but continue to save them for a future trip when much "shorter" (far fewer days) tickets are needed.


----------



## markpenske

We purchased "three" 2-day base tickets and reserved park days for December 14th & 16th.
Plans changed and we can not go now. We were told the money we paid for the tickets can be used as a credit for future tickets but I dont remember the process on how to get the credit. I kinda remember hearing that if the tickets are not scanned on the dates reserved they automatically become credit? Not sure.
Do we need to do anything? call WDW and officially cancel the tickets? How long is the credit good for?
We might try to go in May 2022. Any advice?


----------



## lanejudy

If you know new dates now, you may be able to change the tickets yourself via MDE.  If you don't use the tickets or reschedule them before the expiration date, they will likely disappear from view but the credit will be visible to WDW.  You would need to call to use the credit after they disappear from MDE.  I suggest making note of the ticket numbers and value just for future reference.

The park reservations won't transfer, you will need to make new park reservations once you change the ticket dates.


----------



## markpenske

Thanks for the feedback.
So, just to clarify: 
We currently have tickets and park reservations for December 14th and 16th.
We are not going ahead with those plans.
We don't have to do anything at this time? Not even cancel our park reservation?I was worried if we didn't use those tickets on the assigned days we would lose the credit?
I would like to change them to two days in May but its outside the park Ressie windows.


----------



## SusanDK

SusanDK said:


> DH & I have Platinum annual passes that we purchased in June 2021. They are FL resident and we were able to purchase because our previous APs had expired just before WDW shut down in March 2020 due to COVID. So they are good until June 2022.
> 
> We are interested in the $99 add-on for the Water Parks & Sports (including mini-golf) that is advertised as an option for the new APs. Can we purchase this $99 add-on now as part of our current existing APs? I tried to do a search here and elsewhere online, but have not seen this question asked or answered.
> 
> Thank you!





lanejudy said:


> I don’t know.  My guess is that if you add it now it would be considered an “upgrade” and convert your current AP to the new equivalent version.  Depending on what level AP you have, that may mean more/different block-out dates.  But you should call to ask.





SusanDK said:


> Thank you. We have Platinum passes so no black-out dates. Prior to COVID, we had Platinum Plus (with water parks) that expired just before Disney closed in March 2020. They allowed us to re-purchase APs in June 2021 but told us the Platinum Plus were not available at the time, so the highest we could get was Platinum.
> 
> We're local, so I'll pop into the ticket office next time we go to Disney Springs.





CarolynFH said:


> Please report back with outcome, for the next time that question comes up!



We finally got around to doing this at the ticket office at Disney Springs. 

They first converted our legacy Platinum Passes to IncrediPasses at no additional cost, plus said that we'd retain PhotoPass for free for the duration of our current period. Then we paid $99 to add the Water Parks & Sports. 

Our expiration date remains the same, so technically we paid $99 for only 7 months of the WP&S benefit since our expiration date is late June 2022. 

But we felt it was still a good deal considering that a single visit to a water park is ca. $70 and a round of mini-golf is $14. I'm also looking forward to trying foot golf which is included. We'll get plenty of value from it. We played mini golf today and it was enjoyable and uncrowded.


----------



## Robo

markpenske said:


> We currently have tickets and park reservations for December 14th and 16th.
> We are not going ahead with those plans.
> 1. We don't have to do anything at this time?
> 2. Not even cancel our park reservation?
> 3. I was worried if we didn't use those tickets on the assigned days we would lose the credit?


1. Nope. (Just save the ticket numbers in a safe place.)
2. Nope. (But, it would be "courteous" to other guests to do so.)
3. Nope.


----------



## LuckyMamaInDE

How do you find the ticket numbers in MDE? Ours were originally from a March 2020 trip, dates were changed in September by a phone ticketing CM, but I had to cancel that trip planned for late December.


----------



## huskies90

Sorry for not easily finding this in search, but I’m sure this is a quick easy question: Buying a ticket for my daughter January. We will be there 8 days but are not planning to go to parks the last day and thus I’m buying a 7 day ticket. If we change our minds and decide to go to parks on the last day, we can still add the extra day while we are there, correct? Obviously I know we can’t make a park reservation until we add the day…please confirm my assumption is still correct. Thanks!!


----------



## CarolynFH

huskies90 said:


> Sorry for not easily finding this in search, but I’m sure this is a quick easy question: Buying a ticket for my daughter January. We will be there 8 days but are not planning to go to parks the last day and thus I’m buying a 7 day ticket. If we change our minds and decide to go to parks on the last day, we can still add the extra day while we are there, correct? Obviously I know we can’t make a park reservation until we add the day…please confirm my assumption is still correct. Thanks!!


Yep, you can add a day when you’re there. Just be sure to do it no later than the last day you use the last day on the ticket.


----------



## MiaSRN62

I tried skimming multiple posts and FB pages.  I am a FL RES.  Can only buy PIXIE DUST pass today?? No others open to me?   Anyone know why this is?   thank you


----------



## Robo

MiaSRN62 said:


> I tried skimming multiple posts and FB pages.  I am a FL RES.  Can only buy PIXIE DUST pass today?? No others open to me?   Anyone know why this is?   thank you


Pixie Dust AP is all you can buy at this time.
Read the first post (and beyond) on this thread from the last couple of weeks.


----------



## aimes0105

We are flying in to meet my parents and had planned to have them pick us up at the airport early morning and head straight to our first park. They are booked on a FL resident discount package. In the past they've had a room only reservation and purchased separate FL resident tickets and have gone to guest services the evening before first use to prove residency and activate them. Because these are part of a package, do they need to go to the resort to check in and prove residency there before they can enter a park? Or can they activate them at guest services like they have in the past? 

(I know they are allowing uploading ID in advance now but they still have out of state licenses and need to use their mortgage/utility bills to prove residency)


----------



## MiaSRN62

Robo said:


> Pixie Dust AP is all you can buy at this time.
> Read the first post (and beyond) on this thread from the last couple of weeks.


Thank you.  I thought I had read all the posts.  However this is stated on the thread link---> *"This does not impact renewals - only new purchases."*

I am RENEWING? And all I can see available is PIXIE DUST.   This does my husband and I no good......we need weekend availability as we both work full-time.  We are local---but 90 min away in the Palm Coast/Ormond Beach area.   My husband works Mon-Fri 7:30 am to 5 pm and also works in the St Augustine/Jacksonville area.  Even if he tried to make it home and to WDW Friday after work, we might end up getting 90 min in the park for a many hour round-trip drive.   This sure is disappointing, but very much appreciate the reply and info.   Take care.


----------



## snoopy5386

We are headed to Disney in January and will be meeting the grandparents there. We are not Florida residents, the grandparents are Florida Residents. Grandparents want to buy the kids Disney tickets for Christmas. It seems buying Florida Resident tickets for your non-Florida resident grandkids is ok? Is this information still current?

https://plandisney.disney.go.com/qu...ent-tickets-grandchildren-not-florida-462990/
My other question is how does this work with MDE? Will I be able to link the kids FL Resident tix to my MDE account as normal? Us parents will have non FL Resident tickets.


----------



## sghokie

How long to be on hold with them about tickets? I was just on for 1:45 and then it disconnected. LOL
I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## lanejudy

snoopy5386 said:


> We are headed to Disney in January and will be meeting the grandparents there. We are not Florida residents, the grandparents are Florida Residents. Grandparents want to buy the kids Disney tickets for Christmas. It seems buying Florida Resident tickets for your non-Florida resident grandkids is ok? Is this information still current?
> 
> My other question is how does this work with MDE? Will I be able to link the kids FL Resident tix to my MDE account as normal? Us parents will have non FL Resident tickets.


Yes, this is allowed.  One of the grandparents will need to be present to show proof of FL Residency to activate the kids' tickets, though.


----------



## snoopy5386

lanejudy said:


> Yes, this is allowed.  One of the grandparents will need to be present to show proof of FL Residency to activate the kids' tickets, though.


 Thanks, we will all be there together, so this will not be a problem. Will I still be able to link the kids tickets as normal to my MDE?


----------



## Jaydee51

can an unactivated sorcerer pass be upgraded to an incredi pass the week of xmas?


----------



## lanejudy

Jaydee51 said:


> can an unactivated sorcerer pass be upgraded to an incredi pass the week of xmas?


Unlikely.  The Incredi-pass is not available for purchase right now.  You can ask and hope they'll be able to work it out for you.


----------



## lanejudy

snoopy5386 said:


> Thanks, we will all be there together, so this will not be a problem. Will I still be able to link the kids tickets as normal to my MDE?


Yes.  If the grandparents are purchasing the tickets, they may need to do the assigning but yes the tickets can be assigned to the children you manage as long as everyone is linked as Friends and Family.


----------



## Eastern

Why does UT offer tickets such as '4 days with 1 day free' for the same price as the 5 day ticket? How is the extra day 'free' if the ticket is the same price as the 5 day ticket? I called them up to ask and they gave me a non-answer.


----------



## lanejudy

Eastern said:


> Why does UT offer tickets such as '4 days with 1 day free' for the same price as the 5 day ticket? How is the extra day 'free' if the ticket is the same price as the 5 day ticket? I called them up to ask and they gave me a non-answer.


In my experience, that would be a 5-day ticket (“4 days with 1 free”) at the same price as the 4-day ticket.  I haven’t seen what you describe.

ETA - I just looked.  It’s listed as “4 day with an extra day” — they aren’t claiming “free” anywhere, the reader’s brain is inserting that thought.  And the “4-day with 2 extra days” also doesn’t claim the extras are free, it’s just a 6-day ticket.


----------



## Eastern

lanejudy said:


> In my experience, that would be a 5-day ticket (“4 days with 1 free”) at the same price as the 4-day ticket.  I haven’t seen what you describe.
> 
> ETA - I just looked.  It’s listed as “4 day with an extra day” — they aren’t claiming “free” anywhere.


ok, now I see that it doesn't say 'free'. But why offer a 4 day ticket with an 'extra day' at the same price as the 5 day ticket?


----------



## lanejudy

Eastern said:


> ok, now I see that it doesn't say 'free'. But why offer a 4 day ticket with an 'extra day' at the same price as the 5 day ticket?


Because people _think_ they’re getting a special deal.


----------



## AndreaDM

I have friends who are taking their first trip next week. They are not staying on-site and bought tickets online and were not planning on buying magic bands. The tickets and reservations are showing on the genie app, but do they need bands or physical tickets to enter the park? Do they need to stop at guest services first? We always have magic bands so I had no clue how to help them!


----------



## Robo

AndreaDM said:


> I have friends who are taking their first trip next week. They are not staying on-site and bought tickets online and were not planning on buying magic bands. The tickets and reservations are showing on the genie app, but
> 1. do they need bands or physical tickets to enter the park?
> 2. Do they need to stop at guest services first?


1. They can use Disney-issued plastic RFID tickets.
2. They can just go directly to their first park entrance gate taking with them photo IDs and their ticket numbers.
Tickets will be issued as they enter.

(If the tickets are showing in their MyDisneyExperience account, and they have their MyDisneyExperience
available on their recent model smart phone, they can "scan" the phone for access.)


----------



## lockets

AndreaDM said:


> I have friends who are taking their first trip next week. They are not staying on-site and bought tickets online and were not planning on buying magic bands. The tickets and reservations are showing on the genie app, but do they need bands or physical tickets to enter the park? Do they need to stop at guest services first? We always have magic bands so I had no clue how to help them!





Robo said:


> 1. They can use Disney-issued plastic RFID tickets.
> 2. They can just go directly to their first park entrance gate taking with them photo IDs and their ticket numbers.
> Tickets will be issued as they enter.
> 
> (If the tickets are showing in their MyDisneyExperience account, and they have their MyDisneyExperience
> available on their recent model smart phone, they can "scan" the phone for access.)


This  and If they have Apple phones they can add tix to their Apple wallet and show ticket that way too.


----------



## Princess Disney Mom

Hi ,
Does anyone know is it possible when entering a park to have two tickets accidentally scanned from the magic band.   I had a very old ticket on my band (old non expiring from 2013) that I am sure had one day left.  I also had a new ticket on my band.   When I went to guest service at the MK the cast member could not read the old ticket to see when it was last used.   She could read the new ticket and one day was used.   I was expecting the last day to be used on the old ticket. 

Would calling My Disney Experience be able to tell me when the last day of the old
Ticket was used ?     Any ideas?   
thanks


----------



## Robo

Princess Disney Mom said:


> Hi ,
> 1. Does anyone know is it possible when entering a park to have two tickets accidentally scanned from the magic band.   I had a very old ticket on my band (old non expiring from 2013) that I am sure had one day left.  I also had a new ticket on my band.   When I went to guest service at the MK the cast member could not read the old ticket to see when it was last used.   She could read the new ticket and one day was used.   I was expecting the last day to be used on the old ticket.
> 
> 2. Would calling My Disney Experience be able to tell me when the last day of the old
> Ticket was used ?     Any ideas?
> thanks


1. Yes, it is POSSIBLE. Mistakes can happen.
2. You would want to call WDW Guest Relations.
As always, explain carefully and ask nicely.


----------



## Princess Disney Mom

Robo said:


> 1. Yes, it is POSSIBLE. Mistakes can happen.
> 2. You would want to call WDW Guest Relations.
> As always, explain carefully and ask nicely.


Thanks so much!


----------



## ChimneyJim

Hi everyone.

Now that Fastpass is gone and everything is selected on the day, there is no reason to buy tickets very far in advance correct?  Other than the possibility of Park Reservation Availability or a Price Increase?


----------



## CarolynFH

ChimneyJim said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Now that Fastpass is gone and everything is selected on the day, there is no reason to buy tickets very far in advance correct?  Other than the possibility of Park Reservation Availability or a Price Increase?


Yes, you’re right - if you’re not concerned that park reservations will fill up or a price increase will affect you adversely, there’s no reason to buy tickets very far in advance.


----------



## disfanforlife

Has anyone had any experience adding PH to an older ticket? We were at WDW last month and asked if I could add hopping to ticket I have linked in MDE for my daughter. I was told no, CM said that since those type of tickets are no longer being sold they can not upgrade or bridge them. Wasn’t sure if the CM didn’t know how or this is the new policy going forward. They are MYW tickets bought before the newer ones with expiration dates came out. We are planning to go back in March and use the tickets then for her.
forgive me if I asked this question before, but I tried searching and couldn’t find it.


----------



## lanejudy

You can ask about adding hopping at the old rate, just ask nicely before they start the transaction so you can refuse if it's too much.  They may need to charge the difference to current pricing.  I believe "older" tickets hold the value of ~2016 (before date-based pricing).  The Hopper option itself has increased in price to say nothing of the multi-ticket value, so it may be easier to hold the ticket for a time when you don't plan to hop.


----------



## disfanforlife

lanejudy said:


> You can ask about adding hopping at the old rate, just ask nicely before they start the transaction so you can refuse if it's too much.  They may need to charge the difference to current pricing.  I believe "older" tickets hold the value of ~2016 (before date-based pricing).  The Hopper option itself has increased in price to say nothing of the multi-ticket value, so it may be easier to hold the ticket for a time when you don't plan to hop.


Thank you, I did ask that when I was there and was told it could no longer be done. I bought these tickets long before I realized how much our family enjoyed hopping. I guess we will either buy different tickets or she will settle for a trip without hopping. My hubby and I have APs ourselves, so I just planned to use the tickets for our kids when they go with us.


----------



## CBMom01

I just got info about upgrading to add G+:

Because some of the days of our tickets show no availability (we already have our park passes and valid tickets for those dates) we're not able to modify the tickets in advance to add G+. Our only choice is to try to add it day by day which they "think" should work.


----------



## tjlamphere

I was prepared to buy some one day tickets to WDW from a reputable third party seller.  I did not realize that I had to specify a date to use the tickets.  There is no discount from buying the tickets now versus buying them the morning we visit MK....but I wanted to maximize out time on arrival at MK and did not want to waste time buying tickets.  If I buy them now, I can put them on MDE and will figure out how to get them loaded onto their Magicbands.

So, the problem is this:  If we pick a date to assign the tickets and the weather is really bad that day, we would opt to visit the next day.  But with a fixed date, does WDW allow any flexibility?  Or is it go on the date we assigned or lose the tickets?

HELP!!!!  What are my options???  Thanks.


----------



## sponica

Per the Disney website:

You can make changes to your tickets, including your ticket dates, prior to midnight ET of the day before your ticket’s first valid use date. So you couldn't decide that morning to not go, but you could decide the night before and modify the ticket date.

If it's a busier time of year, I'd be more concerned about being locked out of park pass reservations though...


----------



## Robo

tjlamphere said:


> I was prepared to buy some one day tickets to WDW from a reputable third party seller.  I did not realize that I had to specify a date to use the tickets.
> There is no discount from buying the tickets now versus buying them the morning we visit MK....but I wanted to maximize out time on arrival at MK and did not want to waste time buying tickets.  If I buy them now,
> 1. I can put them on MDE and will figure out how to get them loaded onto their Magicbands.
> 
> So, the problem is this:
> 2. If we pick a date to assign the tickets and the weather is really bad that day, we would opt to visit the next day...


1. That's not a "thing." Once tickets are in your MDX account,
they are _automatically_ accessed by any MB that you own or may purchase.
2. Ticket dates can be changed, after being loaded into your MDX account.
(If the date to which you change the usage is a more expensive date than you originally chose, you will need to pay the up-charge difference.)


----------



## tjlamphere

Robo said:


> 1. That's not a "thing." Once tickets are in your MDX account,
> they are _automatically_ accessed by any MB that you own or may purchase.
> 2. Ticket dates can be changed, after being loaded into your MDX account.
> (If the date to which you change the usage is a more expensive date than you originally chose, you will need to pay the up-charge difference.)


All good news.  Sounds like I can buy the tickets now with an assigned date, go into MDE and assign the tickets there.  Then, if the date I set for the tickets looks like inclement weather, I would just need to go online prior to Midnight the night before (I will assign the date of January 30), so I have until 11:59 PM on the 29th to change the dates to the 31st......does that all sound correct?????  And the date would be changed in MDE, correct???


----------



## Robo

tjlamphere said:


> All good news.  Sounds like I can buy the tickets now with an assigned date, go into MDE and assign the tickets there.  Then, if the date I set for the tickets looks like inclement weather, I would just need to go online prior to Midnight the night before (I will assign the date of January 30), so I have until 11:59 PM on the 29th to change the dates to the 31st......does that all sound correct?????  And the date would be changed in MDE, correct???


Not sure about your exact clock times to make the changes, but you have the correct idea.

The principle concern with some massively busy dates is that the later you wait, the less
may be the availability of a given park to change to a given date(s.)

Is this a "good and versatile" system for guests?
Well,


I vote no.


----------



## lanejudy

Having a ticket is only part of the equation.  Keep in mind that a "ticket" does not equate to a "theme park reservation" and in addition to the ticket you will also need a theme park reservation to enter a park.  Right now I don't think those dates are particularly at-risk of "selling out" of park reservations but you'd want to keep an eye on things.  That is the primary risk of a last-minute date change.


----------



## tjlamphere

lanejudy said:


> Having a ticket is only part of the equation.  Keep in mind that a "ticket" does not equate to a "theme park reservation" and in addition to the ticket you will also need a theme park reservation to enter a park.  Right now I don't think those dates are particularly at-risk of "selling out" of park reservations but you'd want to keep an eye on things.  That is the primary risk of a last-minute date change.


Yes, I am aware of the reservation issue.  I picked 1/30, as it shows a "2" or "3" out of a possible "10" for Park Attendance at MK......so it is a slower time.  As soon as I buy the tickets, I will go in and make our reservation for 1/30....and hope that the weather is favorable, our travelers are able to arrive in FL in good shape and that all systems are go for the date we selected.  This one day ticket deal where you have to specify a specific date is crap.....but.....I realize the WDW needs to control crowd attendance and this is a way to do it.


----------



## lanejudy

The value of the 1-day ticket is not "lost" if you end up not using it.  It just isn't as easy to upgrade (change dates) without CM assistance either in-person or by phone.  An unused ticket will always retain it's value towards a new ticket.  

I think the park reservation system is more "crowd control" than dated tickets, which have been in place for several years now.


----------



## CarolynFH

tjlamphere said:


> Yes, I am aware of the reservation issue.  I picked 1/30, as it shows a "2" or "3" out of a possible "10" for Park Attendance at MK......so it is a slower time.  As soon as I buy the tickets, I will go in and make our reservation for 1/30....and hope that the weather is favorable, our travelers are able to arrive in FL in good shape and that all systems are go for the date we selected.  This one day ticket deal where you have to specify a specific date is crap.....but.....I realize the WDW needs to control crowd attendance and this is a way to do it.


PS one day tickets are usually less expensive if bought directly from Disney, so be sure to compare prices on the MDE website (go all the way to where it shows price including tax) and the authorized reseller you plan to buy from. You might save some money, and if you buy through MDE you can link the tickets to people in your MDE F&F list very easily!


----------



## Robo

lanejudy said:


> I think the park reservation system is more "crowd control" than dated tickets, which have been in place for several years now.


Same song.
Different verse.


----------



## tjlamphere

lanejudy said:


> The value of the 1-day ticket is not "lost" if you end up not using it.  It just isn't as easy to upgrade (change dates) without CM assistance either in-person or by phone.  An unused ticket will always retain it's value towards a new ticket.
> 
> I think the park reservation system is more "crowd control" than dated tickets, which have been in place for several years now.


So, if you buy a ticket the morning you are going, you don't have a park reservation.  Do they ever suspend ticket sales at 8 AM if the park is anticipated to be full that day?  Again, January 30 is predicted to be a slow day at MK.  Also, if you buy a ticket the morning you are going, how does that ticket get linked to your Magicband???

I am still undecided whether to buy now or buy that morning at the ticket window.


----------



## lanejudy

You _can_ walk-up and buy a ticket, and the ticket agent will help link to your MDE.  However I suggest purchasing it through MDE at home before arriving even if just that morning.  Last I knew, a ticket purchased "at the gate" carries an extra $20 surcharge vs the same ticket purchased online at the same time.  If the parks are "full" for theme park reservations, WDW will suspend ticket sales (I believe there are currently some dates at year-end in this situation).  That is likely to be apparent in advance and probably unlikely for late January.

Once you have the ticket you'll need to make a theme park reservation because that is not automatic with ticket purchase.  The theme park reservation is still required to enter the park even if you just purchased the ticket moments earlier at the window.  Tickets are not park-specific, so for example you could walk-up and buy a ticket at MK but theme park reservations are only available at Epcot that day.  So if you want until the last minute to purchase tickets, it is recommended to check theme park reservation availability before you buy.  

Keep in mind that if you plan to use Genie+ you will want to have tickets (and park reservations) in your MDE before 7am.  But that is optional.


----------



## tjlamphere

lanejudy said:


> You _can_ walk-up and buy a ticket, and the ticket agent will help link to your MDE.  However I suggest purchasing it through MDE at home before arriving even if just that morning.  Last I knew, a ticket purchased "at the gate" carries an extra $20 surcharge vs the same ticket purchased online at the same time.  If the parks are "full" for theme park reservations, WDW will suspend ticket sales (I believe there are currently some dates at year-end in this situation).  That is likely to be apparent in advance and probably unlikely for late January.
> 
> Once you have the ticket you'll need to make a theme park reservation because that is not automatic with ticket purchase.  The theme park reservation is still required to enter the park even if you just purchased the ticket moments earlier at the window.  Tickets are not park-specific, so for example you could walk-up and buy a ticket at MK but theme park reservations are only available at Epcot that day.  So if you want until the last minute to purchase tickets, it is recommended to check theme park reservation availability before you buy.
> 
> Keep in mind that if you plan to use Genie+ you will want to have tickets (and park reservations) in your MDE before 7am.  But that is optional.


Last question....I promise.....if we buy tickets today online, specify Jan 30 as the usage date, and for whatever reason, we can't use the tickets on that day, do they expire or can the date be adjusted, say, for a family member coming in March....ie, are the tickets transferable on MDE???


----------



## Robo

tjlamphere said:


> Last question....I promise.....if we buy tickets today online, specify Jan 30 as the usage date, and for whatever reason, we can't use the tickets on that day,
> 1. do they expire or
> 2. can the date be adjusted, say, for a family member coming in March...
> 3. .ie, are the tickets transferable on MDE???


1. Not on Jan. 30 (but they will become unusable, as-is, within about 8-14 months following purchase date.)
2. Very likely, within that time frame.
3. Never-used tickets can be transferred.


----------



## tjlamphere

Robo said:


> 1. Not on Jan. 30 (but they will become unusable, as-is, within about 8-14 months following purchase date.)
> 2. Very likely, within that time frame.
> 3. Never-used tickets can be transferred.


Not a question, but a statement of understanding:  I can go online today, buy some one day tickets, assign a date of January 30, put them into MDE for each respective ticket holder and if we can't use them on the 30th, as long as I go in by midnight of the 29th, I can assign a new day.  I can also go in the make park reservations for each one day ticket I purchase.  And if I do not assign a new day and do not us them on the 30th, they will still be good for roughly 8 - 14 months.

Did I get this correct???????


----------



## Robo

tjlamphere said:


> Not a question, but a statement of understanding:
> 1. I can go online today, buy some one day tickets, assign a date of January 30, put them into MDE for each respective ticket holder
> and if we can't use them on the 30th,
> 2. as long as I go in by midnight of the 29th, I can assign a new day.
> 3. I can also go in the make park reservations for each one day ticket I purchase.
> 4. And if I do not assign a new day and do not us them on the 30th, they will still be good for roughly 8 - 14 months.


1. Yes.
2. _I don't know_ if you need to do that before midnight on the 29th. I think you can change the use date on unused tickets at any time that ticket has not yet "fully expired**".
3. Park reservations can be made (and changed) as long as the park you wish to visit still has open reservations for the desired date.
4. My (rough) estimate of 8-14 months is from the date of ticket purchase until that
ticket becomes "fully expired**".

** The date that a ticket becomes "fully expired" can be obtained from the seller at the time of purchase.
Even if a ticket does remain unused past its "fully expired" date, that ticket's original value can still be used by the guest toward purchasing a NEW ticket for use on a future trip.


----------



## Selket

I wanted to add an extra day to our 6 day theme park tickets.  I thought they used to be able to do this at the resorts but they could not when I asked them.  I had to wait in line at the ticket window for just about forever on the next to last day of our trip - I wasn't sure if I could still add a day if I went through the turnstile and used the 6th day of my 6 day day ticket.   No one I asked was sure so I took the sure route and waited in the ticket line.

In any case I suggest making ticket changes at the ticket window later in the day when no one is there!  I would have but we didn't decide to add the extra day until late in our trip.


----------



## Robo

Selket said:


> I wanted to add an extra day to our 6 day theme park tickets.  I thought they used to be able to do this at the resorts but they could not when I asked them.  I had to wait in line at the ticket window for just about forever on the next to last day of our trip -
> 1.  I wasn't sure if I could still add a day if I went through the turnstile and used the 6th day of my 6 day day ticket.
> 2.  No one I asked was sure...
> 3. so I took the sure route and waited in the ticket line.
> 4. In any case I suggest making ticket changes at the ticket window later in the day when no one is there!


1. You can do so. You can upgrade as late as close-of-business ON the day that you use a ticket's last asset. 
(If not, you could not decide to add a day or more to a one-day ticket after you where already inside a park.)
2. Not a bit surprising, I'm afraid.
3. Well, at least you did get to add the day.
4. Yup. (That's why I specifically mentioned "as late as close-of-business" in my #1 response above.)


----------



## Princess Disney Mom

Robo said:


> 1. Yes, it is POSSIBLE. Mistakes can happen.
> 2. You would want to call WDW Guest Relations.
> As always, explain carefully and ask nicely.


Thanks to follow up I did call and there was a mistake.  It is fixed now.  Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## trishadono

We have a 4 day hopper and booked days 1, 2 3 and 4 with 1 1st date of ticket. I also booked park reservations. If day 3 we don't ever use the ticket/park reservation can we still use the ticket on day 5? Or do we have to "move" day 3 to 5 prior to day3?

If when we arrive day1 and end up not using the ticket we can call or go to guest services day 2 and move the ticket forward? My dh sucks at planning so I am trying to understand my options. He will be golfing and may/maynot want to go into a park. Yet I wont know until he decides 

Came back to add it is next week so park reservations are not guaranteed. If it was a quiet time of year I would book park pass right when we needed it.
Thanks


----------



## lanejudy

You will need to make a new park reservation for the new date.  As long as the new day remains within the original valid use window (4-day tickets are valid for 7 days from the designated start date), there is no need to adjust anything on the _tickets_.  It is the theme park reservation that may trip you up depending on availability.  I recommend you settle the plans as soon as possible so you can keep checking for theme park availability.


----------



## trishadono

lanejudy said:


> You will need to make a new park reservation for the new date.  As long as the new day remains within the original valid use window (4-day tickets are valid for 7 days from the designated start date), there is no need to adjust anything on the _tickets_.  It is the theme park reservation that may trip you up depending on availability.  I recommend you settle the plans as soon as possible so you can keep checking for theme park availability.


Thanks! Wish me luck lol.

I have an AP and will hit the parks while he golfs. I hate wasting a ticket but if he wants to go to EPCOT to walk around well I need a ticket and reservation.


----------



## Julie Amber

I bought a one day ticket for my daughter and I to go to Epcot during the Festival of the Arts in February. I made a park pass reservation for the day I thought we needed to go, but then realized it was the wrong day. So I canceled the park pass reservation and tried to get one for the date we actually need (which is still available) but now it won't let me and the ticket says it's only good for the original date

Is there any way to change this or do I just have to buy new tickets? I'm usually pretty smart about Disney tickets, but this has me confused. Please help! I want to know if there's anything I can do before I spend 7 hours on the phone waiting for Disney to try to help me right before Christmas....


----------



## MakiraMarlena

so your ticket was purchased for the wrong day?

I think you might not have a choice except to call. Maybe you can cancel and refund a ticket online if it's not used? Not sure about that one.


----------



## Disney.Dreamin.Dee

You certainly shouldn't need to purchase additional tickets. 
What you'd want to do is call and explain you bought them for the incorrect date and they will help you to change the date based ticket to the correct date and you just may have to pay the difference if the new date costs more. (not sure if they would refund you anything if the date is less than the original)


----------



## cubed

You can modify the date of your ticket in MDE. I've done it several times last night. A CM told me when I called to try and do it the first time. Go to "My Plans" then Tickets, then there should be a button under each ticket to "Change." You can change the date from there and it will tell you if you need to pay more, depending on the new date.


----------



## Disney.Dreamin.Dee

cubed said:


> You can modify the date of your ticket in MDE. I've done it several times last night. A CM told me when I called to try and do it the first time. Go to "My Plans" then Tickets, then there should be a button under each ticket to "Change." You can change the date from there and it will tell you if you need to pay more, depending on the new date.



Glad you chimed in!


----------



## nelsonkg

My oldest college aged son can not go on an upcoming trip any longer .  Can he transfer his unused ticket to myself of my other son? Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Robo

nelsonkg said:


> My oldest college aged son can not go on an upcoming trip any longer .  Can he transfer his unused ticket to myself of my other son? Thank you for your help!!


Yes.
The person in whose MyDisneyExperience account the ticket is sitting can transfer that ticket to anyone who is in (or connected to) that same MDX account.


----------



## Aimeedyan

My search skills are lacking, and I'm sure this has been asked before - I'm sorry!

Can we add the water parks to an AP at a later date if we'd like? Or does that have to be purchased at renewal time?


----------



## Robo

Aimeedyan said:


> My search skills are lacking, and I'm sure this has been asked before - I'm sorry!
> 
> Can we add the water parks to an AP at a later date if we'd like? Or does that have to be purchased at renewal time?


When APs are available for sale, you can upgrade them.
If you are using the AP (AP is activated,) your upgrade will only be valid until the end of that current AP's active year. But, the cost will be the same as if you'd bought the upgrade for the full AP year. (The upgrade cost is not prorated.)
This info also applies to AP renewals.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Robo said:


> When APs are available for sale, you can upgrade them.
> If you are using the AP (AP is activated,) your upgrade will only be valid until the end of that current AP's active year. But, the cost will be the same as if you'd bought the upgrade for the full AP year. (The upgrade cost is not prorated.)
> This info also applies to AP renewals.



That's what I was hoping! Thanks!


----------



## snoopy5386

I have a question about ACTIVATING tickets. We are going in a few weeks with Florida Resident grandparents. These FL Res grandparents have bought FL RES tickets for my kids (their grandkids), which is allowed, but grandparents need to be there to activate the tickets. However, we are staying on site and Grandparents are staying off-site and we would like to take advantage of early entry. Can we activate tickets the night before we use them? Is this just something we can do at any guest services window? Including Disney Springs? Do the children need to be present for the tickets to be activated? Grandparents arrive before we do and could do this ahead of time if permitted. 

Thank you!


----------



## Robo

snoopy5386 said:


> I have a question about ACTIVATING tickets. We are going in a few weeks with Florida Resident grandparents. These FL Res grandparents have bought FL RES tickets for my kids (their grandkids), which is allowed, but grandparents need to be there to activate the tickets. However, we are staying on site and Grandparents are staying off-site and we would like to take advantage of early entry.
> 1. Can we activate tickets the night before we use them?
> 2. Is this just something we can do at any guest services window?
> 3. Including Disney Springs?
> 4. Do the children need to be present for the tickets to be activated?
> 5. Grandparents arrive before we do and could do this ahead of time if permitted.


Assuming kids are all under 18 years old.
1. Yes.
2. Yes. Guest RELATIONS.
3. Yes. At Disney Springs there is the "Welcome Center" and the "Ticket Center." Both are very close to each other.
Ask a CM at the Welcome Center where to get the tickets "activated."
4. Technically, no.
5. That should work. (At least one grandparent needs a legal FL photo ID.)


----------



## hookala

I bought an annual pass in October, and I plan to activate it in January.  Our first park day will be at Epcot, which has a 10:00/9:30 early scheduled opening.   We are rope droppers, and if I didn't need to activate my pass, we'd try to get there at 9:00 am.  

What time will the guest services outside the park open for me to activate my pass?  Since the other parks open earlier, could I go there to activate it instead, and would that make sense time wise?  I'll have a rental car.  What about at the hotel? (All Star Movies.)                                                   
I can't do it the night before because we get in pretty late.


----------



## Robo

hookala said:


> I bought an annual pass in October, and I plan to activate it in January.  Our first park day will be at Epcot, which has a 10:00/9:30 early scheduled opening.   We are rope droppers, and if I didn't need to activate my pass, we'd try to get there at 9:00 am.
> 
> 1. What time will the guest services outside the park open for me to activate my pass?
> 2. Since the other parks open earlier, could I go there to activate it instead, and
> 3. would that make sense time wise? 4.
> 4. What about at the hotel? (All Star Movies.)


1. Figure about 8:30AM.
2. Yes.
3. Nope.
4. You can certainly TRY it (at the resort Concierge desk) if that is still open when you arrive.
If not, go with arriving at Epcot about 8:30AM.


----------



## Disney*Enthusiast

So, we booked a 3 day stay at Coronado Springs and booked (2) 1-day tickets and chose to assign them to EPCOT.  My husband woke up sick this morning and tested positive for Covid.  I cancelled the resort online, as I did all of our dining reservations, and just got off the phone with DME to cancel our transportation, which was unnecessary, as it automatically cancelled when I cancelled the resort.  My question is, what do I do about the tickets?  Can they be used in the future if they have never been used?  We also purchased Magic Bands at $10 each.  Do you know what they will do with them?

Also, should I have modified my resort reservation to a future date instead of cancelling it, so that I didn't lose my deposit of $535? Would they have let me do that?  TIA!!!


----------



## Jennasis

Quick, stupid, AP question...if we activated our AP's on 12/4/2021, is the LAST day we can use them 12/3/22 or 12/4/22??


----------



## Robo

Jennasis said:


> Quick, stupid, AP question...if we activated our AP's on 12/4/2021, is the LAST day we can use them 12/3/22 or 12/4/22??


12/4/22


----------



## lucas

oops - wrong thread.


----------



## jrsharp21

Does anyone know where to find your AP membership number? I have two AP cards, one is my current Incredipass and one is my old expired AP. Problem is the cards are the same and I can't determine which one is the valid card.  Any tips on how I can determine which is the good card?


----------



## Ariel 1715

My work has discounted Disney Park Hopper tickets that expire on 12/31/22, Does anyone know how it works if you cant use the ticket on that day if they will allow you to use the expired ticket to purchase a new one for a new date and use it as a credit towards the new ticket??

Thanks


----------



## starry_solo

Ariel 1715 said:


> My work has discounted Disney Park Hopper tickets that expire on 12/31/22, Does anyone know how it works if you cant use the ticket on that day if they will allow you to use the expired ticket to purchase a new one for a new date and use it as a credit towards the new ticket??
> 
> Thanks



Yes, it does not lose its value.


----------



## Ariel 1715

Thanks!! That was what I was hoping since they expire in 2022 and we are planning a trip in late Nov/Dec. In case we cant go, I didnt want to lose all that money!


----------



## ajwilhorn

My son was unable to go on a recent trip and am curious what our options for the tickets are. I know he can apply them to a future trip, but I'll be honest I'm not quite sure when that will even be next. Are we able to transfer the tickets to another family member? 
Thanks.


----------



## erionm

ajwilhorn said:


> My son was unable to go on a recent trip and am curious what our options for the tickets are. I know he can apply them to a future trip, but I'll be honest I'm not quite sure when that will even be next. Are we able to transfer the tickets to another family member?
> Thanks.


If the ticket has never been used, it's transferable.


----------



## maybethisyear

We have a large party visiting in February. With rising covid cases, we are on the fence about what to do. 

Our biggest concern is arriving for a 10 night vacation, and then getting covid part way through and losing a large chunk of money.

If we have 7 day tickets that we started to use and after 3 days in the park someone got covid...then what? Would all those remaining tickets be lost? That would be 44 tickets!


----------



## Brian Noble

maybethisyear said:


> If we have 7 day tickets that we started to use and after 3 days in the park someone got covid...then what? Would all those remaining tickets be lost? That would be 44 tickets!


Officially yes. Unofficially, there is a chance they will do something for you (after all, they'd rather not have you in the parks if you are supposed to quarantine) but I would not count on it.

If this would be a crushing financial blow, consider trip insurance that includes coverage for a COVID-positive result mid-trip.


----------



## Thorazine

I am confused and I need some veteran wisdom!

I have a 10 day ticket. Does my 14 day period to use them begin on the first day of my resort reservation or the first day that I actually go to a theme park?

Suppose I have magic Kingdom reserved for day 5 but it rains that day. Can I just not show up that day and try to reserve Magic Kingdom on day 13 when I don’t have any park reservations, as long as it is in my 14 day window?

What if I am trying to use it on the 13th day  as described above, but my resort stay ends on day 12? Does that impact my ability to use the tickets in any way? In other words, the tickets are actually potentially good for some days beyond my resort stay. Can I use those days as emergency backup days if it rains and just find some other hotel to stay in?


----------



## abnihon

Our trip was going to be next week and we canceled…. We have 2 day hoppers.
I’m thinking we’ll use them for MLK weekend 2023 but it won’t let me modify into 2023.
They said once 2023 tickets are available I can call and have value put towards new tickets.
Since I hate wasting time on hold with Disney would it also work to modify to dates in December of equal value and then modify again to January 2023 when those dates are available?


----------



## SL6827

We were going to go at the end of this month with our four day tickets but we have postponed it till next January.
_(maybe who really knows now days when we will go_)  So I went in and changed our dates to the end of September so I would'nt have to pay anything to switch them right now.  When next January comes out, then I will have to cough up more money.


----------



## abnihon

SL6827 said:


> We were going to go at the end of this month with our four day tickets but we have postponed it till next January.
> _(maybe who really knows now days when we will go_)  So I went in and changed our dates to the end of September so I would'nt have to pay anything to switch them right now.  When next January comes out, then I will have to cough up more money.



That’s what I’m planning to do..
So it’s fine to modify multiple times?


----------



## SL6827

abnihon said:


> That’s what I’m planning to do..
> So it’s fine to modify multiple times?


I guess?  I hope so.  You think maybe not?  Oh me.


----------



## a1tinkfans

I tried moving my 4 day Fla resident Tix for a canceled visit starting next Sunday and the site won’t let me. Disney site is so subpar.. another long hold phone call … cause chat online is sadly also a nightmare holding time


----------



## SL6827

a1tinkfans said:


> I tried moving my 4 day Fla resident Tix for a canceled visit starting next Sunday and the site won’t let me. Disney site is so subpar.. another long hold phone call … cause chat online is sadly also a nightmare holding time


Could it be because it is a Fla resident Tix?


----------



## abnihon

SL6827 said:


> I guess?  I hope so.  You think maybe not?  Oh me.



It’s probably fine but I’m being neurotic and wanted to check.  Lol.


----------



## SL6827

abnihon said:


> It’s probably fine but I’m being neurotic and wanted to check.  Lol.


I am assuming it is fine to do so, but you know if Disney were to think about charging a fee to do this, they probably would.


----------



## a1tinkfans

I saw nothing about change fees, but if days for Tix are higher, u must pay the Upgrade. However, if the days for ur Tix are Less, ur out of luck. No surprise there Disney 

I Was able to change days of use.. I moved them to Sept ‘22. 
I saw No indication Anywhere that one could not change them more than once. 
I chose the dates rather randomly, trying to avoid holidays n known group times. I put park reservations in place as well, of course no park hours known. I typically book a meal a day so that’s next. Should have checked hotel rates first, mod is $100. HIGHER per nite than my Just canceled visit for next week. 
Yup… it’s looking to be a much costlier quick trip right from the start.
Atleast something is held… as the Tix prices stayed the same which was the goal. 
good luck all! 
ya know…Just remembered I got an email for 20 percent off a room, got dig  for that and Maybe I’ll luck out and it’ll work for the time/resort. I can hope, lol!


----------



## SL6827

a1tinkfans said:


> I saw nothing about change fees, but if days for Tix are higher, u must pay the Upgrade. However, if the days for ur Tix are Less, ur out of luck. No surprise there Disney
> 
> I Was able to change days of use.. I moved them to Sept ‘22.
> I saw No indication Anywhere that one could not change them more than once.
> I chose the dates rather randomly, trying to avoid holidays n known group times. I put park reservations in place as well, of course no park hours known. I typically book a meal a day so that’s next. Should have checked hotel rates first, mod is $100. HIGHER per nite than my Just canceled visit for next week.
> Yup… it’s looking to be a much costlier quick trip right from the start.
> Atleast something is held… as the Tix prices stayed the same which was the goal.
> good luck all!
> ya know…Just remembered I got an email for 20 percent off a room, got dig  for that and Maybe I’ll luck out and it’ll work for the time/resort. I can hope, lol!


Right, there are no change fees, as of now.  It could come later on or possibly never.


----------



## lanejudy

Some folks have been able to change tickets online, others have to call.  There doesn't seem to be any particular reason, just seems to be Disney IT.

You can change the ticket dates as often as you wish -- just keep in mind the value.  If the new dates cost more, you will have to pay the difference -- and if you move the tickets again and that date is less, no refund of the original or the additional.


----------



## lanejudy

Thorazine said:


> I have a 10 day ticket. Does my 14 day period to use them begin on the first day of my resort reservation or the first day that I actually go to a theme park?


Did you purchase your tickets as part of a package or separate?  If part of a package, ticket use window starts with your check-in day and ends _the later of_ the 14-day validity period (for a 10-day ticket) or your check-out date of the package.  Whichever is later.

If you purchased tickets separately, you had to designate the start date and your use window is determined by length of ticket based on that start date.

If you wake up one day and decide not to go to the park, you can cancel that park reservation and try to re-book another day that is still within your use window.  No guarantee on rescheduling like that during busy times, it all depends on theme park reservation availability.


----------



## DisTime25

Jennasis said:


> Quick, stupid, AP question...if we activated our AP's on 12/4/2021, is the LAST day we can use them 12/3/22 or 12/4/22??


We just activated our APs on 1/1/2022 and our passes on MDE are showing a 12/31/22 expiration.


----------



## SL6827

I did not put in for park reservations as I have no intent of actually going in the September sauna time frame.


----------



## abnihon

Ok I modified to December 2022 dates with no up charge and will modify again when 2023 becomes available.  Any clue when that will be?


----------



## SL6827

abnihon said:


> Ok I modified to December 2022 dates with no up charge and will modify again when 2023 becomes available.  Any clue when that will be?


Not sure.  But maybe by June?


----------



## SL6827

I have a gut feeling that at some point Disney will place a charge on changing up dates. (on top of what the cost of new ticket dates incur, if applicable)

This is money they are leaving on the table and I know if it has ran across my mind, it's has thiers as well.


----------



## justinslot

Dumb ticket date change question: you can only do it on the app, correct? I don't see any way to do it within the my Disney Experience at disneyworld dot com.


----------



## jeneric997

I bought my husband an AP when they started reselling them. He has yet to activate it, but MDX says it expires on September 7, 2022. I'm confused, I thought he had a year from activation. Maybe it will reset once he uses it? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## johnnyr

Sorry if this was posted already. Couldn’t find it. Does anyone know what the price is to renew an adult Incredi-pass including tax?


----------



## CJK

jeneric997 said:


> I bought my husband an AP when they started reselling them. He has yet to activate it, but MDX says it expires on September 7, 2022. I'm confused, I thought he had a year from activation. Maybe it will reset once he uses it? Any help would be appreciated.


It will reset when he activates.


----------



## CarolynFH

jeneric997 said:


> I bought my husband an AP when they started reselling them. He has yet to activate it, but MDX says it expires on September 7, 2022. I'm confused, I thought he had a year from activation. Maybe it will reset once he uses it? Any help would be appreciated.


I think that means he has a year to activate it. If not activated by then, the amount paid becomes a credit to be used to buy a new AP at whatever the price is at that time.


----------



## Amb87

Hi! I have an upcoming trip but sadly had to cancel a few days of it (associated with an academic conference that went virtual due to COVID). I had planned on one park day during the conference. I was able to absorb the park day into my shortened trip (sacrificing part of a planned resort day) as it was within the usable date window. Unfortunately, this ticket has park hopper.  I don’t need park hopper on this now partial park day.

Question: is it possible to transfer the park hopper option to another day/ticket?

Thank you!


----------



## Robo

Amb87 said:


> Hi! I have an upcoming trip but sadly had to cancel a few days of it (associated with an academic conference that went virtual due to COVID). I had planned on one park day during the conference. I was able to absorb the park day into my shortened trip (sacrificing part of a planned resort day) as it was within the usable date window. Unfortunately, this ticket has park hopper.  I don’t need park hopper on this now partial park day.
> 
> Question: is it possible to transfer the park hopper option to another day/ticket?
> 
> Thank you!


Generally, no.
But, it never hurts to explain carefully and ask nicely.


----------



## lanejudy

Amb87 said:


> Question: is it possible to transfer the park hopper option to another day/ticket?


If they don’t allow that, maybe you can push this hopper ticket out and buy a new single-park ticket for this trip.


----------



## ShadowRegent

Prices for tickets starting 2 days before our arrival are cheaper.  Since the 8 day tickets we're looking at are valid for 12 days, is there any hidden reason not to buy an earlier start date to save a few bucks?  Park reservations will still be allowed for the full validity window, right?


----------



## CarolynFH

ShadowRegent said:


> Prices for tickets starting 2 days before our arrival are cheaper.  Since the 8 day tickets we're looking at are valid for 12 days, is there any hidden reason not to buy an earlier start date to save a few bucks?  Park reservations will still be allowed for the full validity window, right?


Yep - we did exactly that for our December 2020 visit, bought tickets that started earlier than the visit did. As long as the end date includes all your park days, you’re good.


----------



## Ariel620

Question about annual pass expiration date... I think sometimes it lists the date the pass actually expires, and sometimes it lists the day you need to activate it by, but it is ever any less than what is listed?  For example, I have an unused renewal in my ticket list (at least I think its a renewal, I paid Sorcerer renewal price, but the expiration date is later than I would have thought).  

I used to have a Gold pass, but I renewed and it changed to a Sorcerer Pass and I haven't used it since it changed to Sorcerer.  For expires it says 10/20/22, and I can't figure out where that expiration date comes from.  

Do you think I can really use this pass until 10/20/22 or is there any chance once I activate the pass the expiration will revert back a few months (the pass is unused).

One other thing, I have to stop by the gate to show my DVC card (I'm blue card so this should be fine), but I thought we didn't have to do that for renewals.  Is this new with Sorcerers pass?  Or do you think maybe he didn't do a renewal and just gave me a new pass and that's why the date doesn't make sense and that's why I have to stop at the gate.  I totally don't mind stopping at the gate, I'm just trying to figure out why the expiration date is what it is, and if it will change.


----------



## CarolynFH

Ariel620 said:


> Question about annual pass expiration date... I think sometimes it lists the date the pass actually expires, and sometimes it lists the day you need to activate it by, but it is ever any less than what is listed?  For example, I have an unused renewal in my ticket list (at least I think its a renewal, I paid Sorcerer renewal price, but the expiration date is later than I would have thought).
> 
> I used to have a Gold pass, but I renewed and it changed to a Sorcerer Pass and I haven't used it since it changed to Sorcerer.  For expires it says 10/20/22, and I can't figure out where that expiration date comes from.
> 
> Do you think I can really use this pass until 10/20/22 or is there any chance once I activate the pass the expiration will revert back a few months (the pass is unused).
> 
> One other thing, I have to stop by the gate to show my DVC card (I'm blue card so this should be fine), but I thought we didn't have to do that for renewals.  Is this new with Sorcerers pass?  Or do you think maybe he didn't do a renewal and just gave me a new pass and that's why the date doesn't make sense and that's why I have to stop at the gate.  I totally don't mind stopping at the gate, I'm just trying to figure out why the expiration date is what it is, and if it will change.


I think you have until 10/20/22 to activate that pass but that when you activate it the expiration date will revert to the expiration of the renewal. Did you actually do the renewal on 10/20/21? Or is 10/20 the expiration of the old AP? If so that may be where that date comes from. In any case, if you paid renewal price, you should have a renewal pass with expiration date consistent with a renewal pass.

We have always had to stop at GR to show our photo ID and DVC member card to activate a renewal pass for a DVC AP.


----------



## Adkins1720

I have bought tickets online. I will be staying with my husband at a disney hotel. Our kids are staying with family in Orlando and meeting us at each park each day. Can I pick up a plastic ticket for them at guest services at our hotel or do I have to stand in line each day at each park?


----------



## Ariel620

CarolynFH said:


> Did you actually do the renewal on 10/20/21? Or is 10/20 the expiration of the old AP



neither.  But it is almost 30 days after the expiration of the old pass(last date to renew), but even that is still off by about 15 days.  

I must be misremembering about not having to activate a renewal.  That does sound right now that I think more about it.

thanks.


----------



## blbrodger1

My daughter is "stuck" in Orlando at a conference after her flight got cancelled. She's on my MDE app and I control her plans, but I want to buy her a park ticket for tomorrow. What is the best way to do that?


----------



## gracelrm

So, we had a four day, four park pass that was purchased prior to the pandemic to be used in June 2020.  Didn't go but the ticket was supposed to be good until 9/2021.  Daughter was not able to go by then and we understood that even though we can't see the ticket in her MDE, it is still there that a cast member could see and it's value can be applied to the purchase of a ticket the next time she goes to WDW.  She is planning a trip this summer.  What do we do now to  get her ticket converted to a new ticket?  Who do we call and what information do we need before calling?


----------



## L_MD

Hi everyone, this has to deal with Park Pass Reservations/Unused AP. 

I have a trip coming up in April that will consist of 8 park days. I am staying on property, split stay, reservations made/confirmed. I am planning to activate my as of yet unused/unactivated AP that I purchased in 2019. 

When I go to make park reservations, it only lets me do it for 5 days, which is the limit for my type of AP (even though it's not yet activated), but I thought I should be able to do it for my length of stay, since I have resort reservations. What gives?


----------



## FinallyFL

You need to book your park reservation using the "Book Park Reservation for Hotel Guest" which is below the "Book Park Reservation" option.


----------



## cdurham1

I want to make sure - I had to cancel a trip last minute because of an accident.  Regarding my park tickets, I should just cancel my park reservations and, if we just don't use the tickets, the price of the tickets will just credit back to me for future use at WDW?


----------



## Callalily6

I had 3 tickets on my app  before Covid. We’d planned on going so I had the tickets ahead of time. We never went and we just decided to take a trip in two weeks (finally!) but the tickets vanished from the app. I tried to rescan the ticket and it says it’s already on the account, but there’s nothing under tickets & passes. Where’d they go? Help!


----------



## DisSurfer878

Callalily6 said:


> I had 3 tickets on my app  before Covid. We’d planned on going so I had the tickets ahead of time. We never went and we just decided to take a trip in two weeks (finally!) but the tickets vanished from the app. I tried to rescan the ticket and it says it’s already on the account, but there’s nothing under tickets & passes. Where’d they go? Help!


Did you look on your account online yet? Can you see them there?


----------



## Rheinhold

Callalily6 said:


> I had 3 tickets on my app  before Covid. We’d planned on going so I had the tickets ahead of time. We never went and we just decided to take a trip in two weeks (finally!) but the tickets vanished from the app. I tried to rescan the ticket and it says it’s already on the account, but there’s nothing under tickets & passes. Where’d they go? Help!



The same thing happened to me! I had to call Disney, wait on hold for two hours but finally got it squared away (which took a crazy amount of time) They should have the tickets in their system but if you have the ticket numbers or reservation number handy, that might help.


----------



## lanejudy

Adkins1720 said:


> Can I pick up a plastic ticket for them at guest services at our hotel or do I have to stand in line each day at each park?


If they have old MagicBands, those will work for entry to the park.  Or just pick up 1 hard plastic ticket for each.  As long as the "media" (MagicBand or plastic) is linked to them in MDE, it will access any/all tickets assigned to that person.



gracelrm said:


> What do we do now to  get her ticket converted to a new ticket?  Who do we call and what information do we need before calling?


You will need to call to upgrade those tickets for her new dates, paying any extra if necessary.



cdurham1 said:


> I want to make sure - I had to cancel a trip last minute because of an accident.  Regarding my park tickets, I should just cancel my park reservations and, if we just don't use the tickets, the price of the tickets will just credit back to me for future use at WDW?


Sorry you have to cancel, I hope everyone is OK.  If not used, the tickets may eventually disappear from your view in MDE.  I suggest making note of the ticket number(s) and value(s).  When you are ready to re-book, you will need to call to upgrade the tickets to your new dates.


----------



## Jennasis

Robo said:


> 12/4/22



Are you sure?  I just looked at my AP in MDE and it says they expire on 12/3/22...we activated them on 12/4/21. We are trying to plan our end of the year trip in December to end on the last valid day of our AP and booking day is upon us.


----------



## BreitCnJ

gracelrm said:


> So, we had a four day, four park pass that was purchased prior to the pandemic to be used in June 2020.  Didn't go but the ticket was supposed to be good until 9/2021.  Daughter was not able to go by then and we understood that even though we can't see the ticket in her MDE, it is still there that a cast member could see and it's value can be applied to the purchase of a ticket the next time she goes to WDW.  She is planning a trip this summer.  What do we do now to  get her ticket converted to a new ticket?  Who do we call and what information do we need before calling?



Had a similar situation and took care of it with WDW ticketing over the phone this evening. Had a 5 day hopper ticket that we purchased pre-Covid from UT. Had it previously linked in MDE as we were making plans for a July 2020 trip and then everything got canceled. The ticket was linked, but never used at a park. It became "expired" as part of that 9/2021 group and disappeared from MDE. 

We have a new trip this coming March and we are taking a friend that we need a ticket for. I called WDW ticketing tonight, used the value of the expired 5-day hopper ticket towards a new purchase of a 6-day hopper and assigned it to a new person. Was very easy, just had to sit on hold for quite a while. I had the physical card in my hand, but they didn't seem to need anything from the card. They did ask what person in MDE the ticket was previously linked to, but I also don't think that was critical.


----------



## lanejudy

Jennasis said:


> Are you sure?  I just looked at my AP in MDE and it says they expire on 12/3/22...we activated them on 12/4/21. We are trying to plan our end of the year trip in December to end on the last valid day of our AP and booking day is upon us.


There has been some sporadic chatter about this on the AP thread.  From what I gather, new APs are showing with an expiration date one day earlier than expected.  I want to say someone contacted WDW and the phone CM had the correct date.  I haven't really been following the thread but you might ask here:  
https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...ts-annual-passes.3860933/page-8#post-63673925


----------



## mbh106

I have 7 day MYW park hopper tickets with no expiration that I purchased several years ago. We are planning a trip this spring and would like to upgrade them to 9 or 10 day tickets. According to the links from the first page, the price for these tickets prior to 2017 were 467.54 and the current price for a 10 day MYW park hopper is 722.78. Does that mean I need to pay $255 per ticket for the extra 3 days, or am I figuring this out wrong?


----------



## lanejudy

mbh106 said:


> I have 7 day MYW park hopper tickets with no expiration that I purchased several years ago. We are planning a trip this spring and would like to upgrade them to 9 or 10 day tickets. According to the links from the first page, the price for these tickets prior to 2017 were 467.54 and the current price for a 10 day MYW park hopper is 722.78. Does that mean I need to pay $255 per ticket for the extra 3 days, or am I figuring this out wrong?


$467.54 is the value of a 7-day PH from 2016.  You mention it was "no expiration" which was no longer an option in 2016, so I don't know what that upcharge it was or if the 2016 value as stated would make up for it (since it obviously was purchased prior at a lower ticket value anyway).

If the 10-day ticket you want is $722.78, you have done the math correctly.  I guess the only question remains whether your old 7-day PH might have a higher value due to the "no expire" option. 

Be aware that once you upgrade the ticket, you will lose the "no expire" option, and the new 10-day ticket will expire based on the designated start date.

This also assumes the old 7-day was never used.  If you used any of those days it cannot be upgraded.


----------



## mom2febgirls

Can someone confirm that I will be able to activate my AP at the International Gateway?  

I'll be walking over prior to ETPE and hope to ride Remy before regular park opening.  Does that seem doable?


----------



## CarolynFH

mom2febgirls said:


> Can someone confirm that I will be able to activate my AP at the International Gateway?
> 
> I'll be walking over prior to ETPE and hope to ride Remy before regular park opening.  Does that seem doable?


Yes, the GR office at the IG is on the left just after you go through security and before the tapstiles. They’ll be open before ETPE, but I’m not sure how early - should be at least 30 minutes, though, since they’ll need to be ready to activate APs, issue DAS passes, etc. for guests like you who are entering at park open.


----------



## Callalily6

Rheinhold said:


> The same thing happened to me! I had to call Disney, wait on hold for two hours but finally got it squared away (which took a crazy amount of time) They should have the tickets in their system but if you have the ticket numbers or reservation number handy, that might help.



ty. we ended up calling. same 2 hour wait to talk to ticketing but the unused tickets were there.


----------



## FinallyFL

mom2febgirls said:


> Can someone confirm that I will be able to activate my AP at the International Gateway?


It'd be less crowded at guest services if you could activate your AP the night before.


----------



## mom2febgirls

FinallyFL said:


> It'd be less crowded at guest services if you could activate your AP the night before.



How late is GS open?  My flight doesn't get in until 9:30 so I doubt I could be there before 11.


----------



## PopGirl26

1. Is it still the case that I can use one valid ticket toward the cost of my AP renewal?
2. Can that be done over the phone, or must it be face-to-face?

Thanks!


----------



## DisSurfer878

Where's the best place to buy tickets?


----------



## bambialways4ever

If I want to visit a water park before we start visiting the parks, does my start date need to be before my first park day?

We want to go a water park Saturday then start visiting the parks on Monday.


----------



## CarolynFH

DisSurfer878 said:


> Where's the best place to buy tickets?


The easiest place is from Disney, via MDE. For discounts on multi day tickets, do an internet search for “authorized Disney ticket resellers.” There are several.


----------



## PopGirl26

bambialways4ever said:


> If I want to visit a water park before we start visiting the parks, does my start date need to be before my first park day?
> 
> We want to go a water park Saturday then start visiting the parks on Monday.



Your start day has to be Saturday or before.


----------



## bambialways4ever

PopGirl26 said:


> Your start day has to be Saturday or before.


Awesome! That's what I thought. For whatever reason its cheaper to do it that way anyways so great!


----------



## accm

We’re going to be arriving at Disney this Saturday, and while my husband and I have APs, we didn’t buy one for our son since we didn’t know when we’d feel comfortable taking him with us. Is there still a location like last year where they might sell someone an AP? Or a specific location where a CM with more authority to make this decision would be? Or any rumours as to when AP sales will resume?
He’s 4, so it’ll be his first trip needing a ticket.


----------



## Eeyore's the Best

I had an annual pass that I had to cancel because of the pandemic, I thought I read somewhere that if you had a pass and had to cancel due to covid that you might be able to purchase one even though they aren’t currently selling them? If this a thing or did I make it up?. Finally am able to go back next month now that the Canadian border is open for our first trip since Feb 2020.


----------



## CarolynFH

Eeyore's the Best said:


> I had an annual pass that I had to cancel because of the pandemic, I thought I read somewhere that if you had a pass and had to cancel due to covid that you might be able to purchase one even though they aren’t currently selling them? If this a thing or did I make it up?. Finally am able to go back next month now that the Canadian border is open for our first trip since Feb 2020.


Yes, they did; I’m not sure whether they still do or not. It’s worth a call to the Passholder line, (407) 939-7277.


----------



## Eeyore's the Best

I had an annual pass that I had to cancel because of the pandemic, I thought I read somewhere that if you had a pass and had to cancel due to covid that you might be able to purchase one even though they aren’t currently selling them? If this a thing or did I make it up?. Finally am able to go back next month now that the Canadian border is open for our first trip since Feb 2020.


----------



## lanejudy

Eeyore's the Best said:


> I thought I read somewhere that if you had a pass and had to cancel due to covid that you might be able to purchase one even though they aren’t currently selling them? If this a thing or did I make it up?


That _was_ true before new APs became available for a time this fall.  I don’t know if they are still offering it now.  I suspect no, but mIght be worth a call.


----------



## npatellye

We have current APs that expire partway through our Thanksgiving trip. I know they won’t let me renew early and I don’t want reservations to book up for the last few days because I have to wait to renew. If I buy each of us tickets so we can make our reservations for the remaining days, will I then be allowed to apply the cost of those tickets to our AP renewals this fall?

I’m pretty sure the answer is yes but I want to double check.


----------



## Sandiz08

Are we awaiting a ticket price increase any day now?


----------



## n2mm

i apologize, but I tried to find my info, but just couldn’t find my situation.  We all have gold AP (dvc) and are wondering can you upgrade your Gold AP to the incredible AP.  there is 5 months left on the AP and was planning on being in WDW the last couple days of Easter break.  If so, is the price difference “incredibly “ higher.  If it’s too high, I’m guessing a water park might be plan B.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## lanejudy

n2mm said:


> i apologize, but I tried to find my info, but just couldn’t find my situation.  We all have gold AP (dvc) and are wondering can you upgrade your Gold AP to the incredible AP.  there is 5 months left on the AP and was planning on being in WDW the last couple days of Easter break.  If so, is the price difference “incredibly “ higher.  If it’s too high, I’m guessing a water park might be plan B.  Thank you in advance!


I don't know whether they will allow an upgrade to an existing AP since Incredi-Pass isn't currently available.  But for reference these were the prices last fall when APs were available.  

Incredi-Pass: $1,299 (renewal $1,104)
Sorcerer Pass: $899 (renewal $764)
Pirate Pass: $699 (renewal $594)
Pixie Dust Pass: $399 (renewal $339)


----------



## n2mm

lanejudy said:


> I don't know whether they will allow an upgrade to an existing AP since Incredi-Pass isn't currently available.  But for reference these were the prices last fall when APs were available.
> 
> Incredi-Pass: $1,299 (renewal $1,104)
> Sorcerer Pass: $899 (renewal $764)
> Pirate Pass: $699 (renewal $594)
> Pixie Dust Pass: $399 (renewal $339)



thanks for responding.  We get the dvc price so I guess we could look that up on the dvc website.  Maybe I’ll give the passholder number.  i know we can renew, as we did ours this weekend.  My granddaughters gold dvc APs don’t expire until June.


----------



## npatellye

n2mm said:


> thanks for responding.  We get the dvc price so I guess we could look that up on the dvc website.  Maybe I’ll give the passholder number.  i know we can renew, as we did ours this weekend.  My granddaughters gold dvc APs don’t expire until June.


Unfortunately, there was no DVC discount on the new passes (before sales of new passes were paused) so the DVC price is the same as the posted price.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Out of town family coming and I'm trying to buy tickets (we are AP's so I never pay attention to tickets!)

Going for just 2 days, but want a park hopper for only one of those. Can we buy two single day tickets - one with parkhopping and one without - or do we need to do the 2 day ticket with hopping added to both?


----------



## lanejudy

Aimeedyan said:


> Out of town family coming and I'm trying to buy tickets (we are AP's so I never pay attention to tickets!)
> 
> Going for just 2 days, but want a park hopper for only one of those. Can we buy two single day tickets - one with parkhopping and one without - or do we need to do the 2 day ticket with hopping added to both?


You can do that if it's less expensive than a 2-day hopper.  And be sure to stop by a ticket window or Guest Relaions to prioritize which ticket gets used first.


----------



## n2mm

npatellye said:


> Unfortunately, there was no DVC discount on the new passes (before sales of new passes were paused) so the DVC price is the same as the posted price.



true, no discount, but dvc members are allowed to purchase the sorcerer pass.  I just renewed my gold AP this weekend and bought the sorcerer AP.  My Gold AP expires in March.   My granddaughters Gold (dvc) AP expire in June. If I call the passholder line, I’ll share the results.  We had to rearrange our trip for February and may be arriving the last 2 days of the Easter block out, so was looking at the possibility of upgrading.  If not, the girls will do a water park day.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I think I know the answer, but I'm checking anyway.  We will be at Disney this week, (all of us have AP's) we have one person joining us for one day.  He will also be going for 2 days with his wife (AP) at the beginning of April.  The special Florida resident ticket would be great, except these are weekend trips (booo!)
if he gets a 1 day ticket, can it be upgraded to a 3-day ticket before he leaves, that he can then use in April?  Or will the 3 days need to be used within 10 days (or whatever the ticket window is)  
I THINK it would need to be used within the 10 days from his first day, but thought I'd get a concrete answer from the experts.


----------



## lanejudy

evilqueenmindy said:


> if he gets a 1 day ticket, can it be upgraded to a 3-day ticket before he leaves, that he can then use in April?


A regular 3-day ticket must be used within 5 days of the designated start date.  So no, adding days to a ticket for this weekend will not keep it good for use in April.  I'm not sure of all the block-out dates for FL Resident tickets, but there isn't a regular ticket that will hold for that long.  There probably isn't a lot of savings from a 3-day ticket vs a 1-day and a 2-day, anyway.


----------



## kwhite1022

I am going in April.  I bought my tickets for me, hubby and dd through Disney website,  my sister bought hers and her friend who is joining us through Disney as well.  I am assuming I want to somehow link these to be able to set up adv res for all of us, just unclear on easiest way to link them!  Do I add my sis and friend as a guest and send them an email?  Or am I over thinking this?


----------



## lanejudy

Does your sister and/or her friend have their MDE account(s)?  If so, you want to invite each of them to share plans as Friends and Family.  If neither of them has an MDE account, and neither is interested in setting up an account, you can create profiles for each in your MDE that you manage, and link their ticket to their respective profiles.


----------



## hsmamato2

So I bought a ticket and made a park res. On the app/online- I can see it in my app... but truly confused here- when I bought it said it would send via email .. and use a magic band at front gate- or card- what if we don't have a physical card? How do we enter? Thanks for any help


----------



## L_MD

FinallyFL said:


> You need to book your park reservation using the "Book Park Reservation for Hotel Guest" which is below the "Book Park Reservation" option.



That did it. Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

hsmamato2 said:


> How do we enter?


If you have an older MagicBand or card from a prior trip, those will still work.  Or you can use the MagicMobile app.  Or you can ask for a card either at a ticket window, guest relations or the gate will issue one; just show the tickets on your MDE on your phone.


----------



## hsmamato2

lanejudy said:


> If you have an older MagicBand or card from a prior trip, those will still work.  Or you can use the MagicMobile app.  Or you can ask for a card either at a ticket window, guest relations or the gate will issue one; just show the tickets on your MDE on your phone.


Thank you! This is a stressful learning curve


----------



## PixieT78

Out of curiosity, does anyone have any thoughts as to how to handle this?  We've been planning on buying APs but did not do so prior to the pause on sales.  Now I'm not sure what to do for our circumstances:

1) trip booked as a package May 2022.  Original plan was to roll these into APs.  I'll probably buy the AP vouchers if/when they come out but this was the plan originally and that means I have park reservations as well.
2) trip booked via DVC point rental for Sept 2022.  No tickets since we were planning the APs.  I'd love to take advantage of the current prices but I have no idea how we can do that and still get APs if they come back.  I would also really like to make at least placeholder park reservations.


Does anyone have any thoughts on potential solutions?


----------



## Brian Noble

PixieT78 said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on potential solutions?


I can't imagine that Park Passes will sell out in advance of September, so I'd wait and see if APs come back between now and your May trip.


----------



## Bravesfan

I have new tickets in a separate account that I want to reassign.  Do I only have one chance at this?  I am worried that I might need to reassign again.


----------



## lanejudy

As long as the tickets remain unused, you can reassign as often as you wish.


----------



## Bravesfan

Thank you.


----------



## Lsdolphin

So I know ticket prices used to go up in Feb before COVID and just wondering it would make any sense to purchase a ticket now and hang on to it and then apply it toward an AP renewal coming up in June.


----------



## lanejudy

Lsdolphin said:


> So I know ticket prices used to go up in Feb before COVID and just wondering it would make any sense to purchase a ticket now and hang on to it and then apply it toward an AP renewal coming up in June.


Other than allowing you to pay part now and part later, I don’t buying a ticket now would really provide for any cost-savings.  You get credit for the value of your ticket _at the time it was purchased_ not what that same ticket sells for on the day you upgrade.


----------



## Brian Noble

....and if for some reason the dates you eventually book are cheaper, you are not refunded the difference.


----------



## Mike&AllisMom

I have a trip booked in May that is 15 nights.  Of course we want AP's, but I'm anxious about making park reservations over Memorial weekend.  If I purchase a 10 day and a 4 day, would it be possible to apply both tickets to the cost of a new AP if they are available when we travel?


----------



## Brian Noble

Mike&AllisMom said:


> would it be possible to apply both tickets to the cost of a new AP if they are available when we travel?


Generally the answer is no, though I suppose someone may have been pixie-dusted once or twice. I would not expect to be able to. Instead, I might be tempted to just not make Epcot reservations in advance; those are the last to sell out, and you can probably do those when you get there.

It's also worth thinking about your plans if there are no APs by then. I'm in the same boat, with a 14-day trip next month. I ended up buying PHP tickets for the waterpark(s), and may end up going to Sea World for the new Icebraker and (new to me) Mako. If I'm really feeling ambitious, I might even head down I-4 for Iron Gwazi at Busch Gardens.


----------



## Mike&AllisMom

Brian Noble said:


> Generally the answer is no, though I suppose someone may have been pixie-dusted once or twice. I would not expect to be able to. Instead, I might be tempted to just not make Epcot reservations in advance; those are the last to sell out, and you can probably do those when you get there.
> 
> It's also worth thinking about your plans if there are no APs by then. I'm in the same boat, with a 14-day trip next month. I ended up buying PHP tickets for the waterpark(s), and may end up going to Sea World for the new Icebraker and (new to me) Mako. If I'm really feeling ambitious, I might even head down I-4 for Iron Gwazi at Busch Gardens.



Thank you!  We have added a few days at Universal - our first time there so it will be exciting.  I agree, I do need a plan either way!  I appreciate your advice.  Hope you enjoy Sea World!


----------



## twinkie567

We have 9 day base tickets that I want to upgrade to hoppers. It looks like the difference in price for my dates for hoppers is around $90ish per ticket. However, when I try to upgrade the tickets on the app it wants to charge me over $120 per ticket. I called Disney and they said that is because the price of my tickets has gone up $30ish since I bought them. So they want to charge me $30 to get up to the current ticket price and then charge me the hopper fee. In the past, once you entered the park (and "activated" the tickets) they would bridge the price and just charge for the upgrade.  Is this still the case?  Would I be better off upgrading once I get there? Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

Any upgrade after a price increase will include that increase.  There is no more bridging to "gate" or "current" price.  Sometimes you may get a CM who waives the extra, but it would be pixie-dust.


----------



## Jenis

lanejudy said:


> Any upgrade after a price increase will include that increase.  There is no more bridging to "gate" or "current" price.  Sometimes you may get a CM who waives the extra, but it would be pixie-dust.





I'm typically just a lurker but I can't seem to find current information for our situation. Is this considered an "upgrade" situation? 

We have a multi family group going this fall there are two people booked on a package with base tickets.  Now one of them wants a hopper but the other does not.  If we wait until we arrive can the one person add the hopper to just their ticket? If they do, are they just going to be charged to add the hopper or they're going to have to pay the difference of the base ticket as well? Does it make a difference if they add the hopper after they've "used" the ticket? Meaning after they scanned into a park on the first day.


----------



## lanejudy

Jenis said:


> I'm typically just a lurker but I can't seem to find current information for our situation. Is this considered an "upgrade" situation?


This is just like the PP who wants to add the hopper.  Essentially, WDW considers changing/adding to any ticket is an "upgrade" -- whether that is equal value or higher value (or even lower value, WDW doesn't give a refund).  So adding the hopper to the base ticket may well result in being charged any differential for the base ticket cost as well as the hopper.  As mentioned, sometimes you get a CM who can spread pixie dust and override that extra cost, but I wouldn't plan on it.  Using the ticket doesn't modify the value any more.

Is it possible for the folks with a package to buy 3rd party tickets and cancel the tickets off the package (leaving a base package/room-only)?  Some of the authorized re-sellers are continuing to sell "old stock" with the prices from last week.


----------



## Jenis

lanejudy said:


> This is just like the PP who wants to add the hopper.  Essentially, WDW considers changing/adding to any ticket is an "upgrade" -- whether that is equal value or higher value (or even lower value, WDW doesn't give a refund).  So adding the hopper to the base ticket may well result in being charged any differential for the base ticket cost as well as the hopper.  As mentioned, sometimes you get a CM who can spread pixie dust and override that extra cost, but I wouldn't plan on it.  Using the ticket doesn't modify the value any more.
> 
> Is it possible for the folks with a package to buy 3rd party tickets and cancel the tickets off the package (leaving a base package/room-only)?  Some of the authorized re-sellers are continuing to sell "old stock" with the prices from last week.



Thank you.  I guess if we don't see fall discounts then switching to a room only package might be best for them.


----------



## lanejudy

Jenis said:


> Thank you.  I guess if we don't see fall discounts then switching to a room only package might be best for them.


The 3rd party tickets are "old stock" for usually a relatively short time after a price increase.  Probably a week to maybe a month at most.  Tickets can be dropped from a package without impacting the reservation; it simply becomes a "base package" which is a room-only using the package payment/cancellation rules.


----------



## wishinon3stars

I will be at Disney World the beginning of March.  I have 4 park tickets in my mde account that were given to me from a previous visit due to ride malfunctions in HS.  I also bought a 2 day park ticket directly from disney for a total of 6 days of tickets.  

My question is will how will I use the tickets in my mde account to get into the parks? 
Will they be on the ticket that I purchased and was sent to me from disney?
I won't be using a magic band.

All the tickets are showing in my mde account.

Thanks!!


----------



## lanejudy

You can use an older MagicBand if you have one.  Or a hard plastic ticket if WDW sent you one with the 2-day ticket.  Or you can use your phone and the MagicMobile app.  Any of those will access your MDE account and any/all tickets in that account.

If you don't have an old MB or plastic ticket, and don't wish to use your phone, you can request a hard plastic ticket at park entry your first day.


----------



## leeniewdw

Just a note in case the ticket types are different (1 park vs hopper).  Make sure you check before you tap in as to what ticket has "priority".   We had a situation in Dec where had a 1 day hopper left over and then added a 1 day/1 park ticket.   We were only visiting one park on our arrival day, so wanted to make sure that is the one we scanned in with.   We just mentioned it before we tapped in and the CM waved over someone else to confirm.  They were very happy we asked since it's easier to deal with prior to tapping.   I think we could have stopped at guest services to confirm the "priority" order as well, but we knew we were going to confirm at the tapstyles anyway and it worked out fine.


----------



## wishinon3stars

lanejudy said:


> You can use an older MagicBand if you have one.  Or a hard plastic ticket if WDW sent you one with the 2-day ticket.  Or you can use your phone and the MagicMobile app.  Any of those will access your MDE account and any/all tickets in that account.
> 
> If you don't have an old MB or plastic ticket, and don't wish to use your phone, you can request a hard plastic ticket at park entry your first day.



Thank you.  So I received a hard copy plastic ticket for the 2-day ticket I bought.  Will the other 4 days be on that ticket?  or will I have to go and get a hard ticket for the 4 days at guest services?  
So many changes . . .


----------



## wishinon3stars

leeniewdw said:


> Just a note in case the ticket types are different (1 park vs hopper).  Make sure you check before you tap in as to what ticket has "priority".   We had a situation in Dec where had a 1 day hopper left over and then added a 1 day/1 park ticket.   We were only visiting one park on our arrival day, so wanted to make sure that is the one we scanned in with.   We just mentioned it before we tapped in and the CM waved over someone else to confirm.  They were very happy we asked since it's easier to deal with prior to tapping.   I think we could have stopped at guest services to confirm the "priority" order as well, but we knew we were going to confirm at the tapstyles anyway and it worked out fine.



Thank you!  This did happen to us on our last visit but we had already gone through the park entry.  Of course, it used the ticket we didn't want to us so we talked to a CM who took all the information, put it in the computer and gave me a piece of paper with a file number on it.  I had to call disney and it took multiple calls and long waits on hold to finally get to someone who knew how to add the tickets back into my mde account.
The wonderful CM told me she prioritized all my tickets but I will definitely double check before I enter the park this trip.


----------



## lanejudy

wishinon3stars said:


> Thank you.  So I received a hard copy plastic ticket for the 2-day ticket I bought.  Will the other 4 days be on that ticket?  or will I have to go and get a hard ticket for the 4 days at guest services?
> So many changes . . .


As long as the other tickets are listed in your MDE, and the 2-day ticket is listed in your MDE, that one hard plastic ticket can access everything.  All tickets, Genie+ and I$LL (if purchased), and your resort room if staying onsite.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Do you think APs will come back? Or are we day tickets only, because it makes more money.


----------



## jimim

I just came here to ask the same.  I check every few days.  This is very frustrating.  I'm just not paying for day or week trip tickets.  We used to go 2-3 times a year before covid.  we want to go back but I just won't without season passes if going multiple times a year.  even a 10-12 day trip like we have done many times would pay off for us.  without them I'll just keep cx'ing and rent my DVC points to friends.


----------



## romanr27

According to WDWNT, you can no longer purchase G+ in advance on single-day tickets. Wonder if that means they're planning to increase the price soon?


----------



## lanejudy

romanr27 said:


> According to WDWNT, you can no longer purchase G+ in advance on single-day tickets. Wonder if that means they're planning to increase the price soon?


A ticket price increase was noticed earlier this week.  How much increase really depends on dates — with no change to some and others discovering up to maybe $35+ increase on multi-day ticket.  G+ can still be added to multi-day tickets in advance; it can be added to single-day tickets day-of (after midnight, like APs).


----------



## flipflopmom

lanejudy said:


> This is just like the PP who wants to add the hopper.  Essentially, WDW considers changing/adding to any ticket is an "upgrade" -- whether that is equal value or higher value (or



I was pondering adding G+ to my existing 6day PH tickets for June trip due to speculation of G+ price increases. Currently only planning on purchasing 3 days of G+, so the cost per day of G+ would have to double before we would break even. Is there a way/site to determine which tickets increased? Looked back at my confirmation receipt and just lists total for package , not itemized. If ours went up, it seems like a no brainer to continue to pay per day of G+. 

Also, any speculation that if G+ does increase, would it be like tickets and effective immediately? As in, once you hear it’s too late to add at current cost ? I’m betting yes….


----------



## Gonflipin

I would like to add a day of park tickets to an existing reservation (that isn’t paid in full yet). I don’t see how to do that on my account myself. Please don’t tell me that I have to call them, ugh!!!


----------



## shoney

Hello.  Looks like my son won’t be joining us tomorrow   I bought a one day ticket   Am I out the money? 
no credits of any kind. Correct?

(it’s a one day adult ticket)


----------



## scrappinginontario

No refunds but you may keep it and use it another time.


----------



## romanr27

lanejudy said:


> A ticket price increase was noticed earlier this week.  How much increase really depends on dates — with no change to some and others discovering up to maybe $35+ increase on multi-day ticket.  G+ can still be added to multi-day tickets in advance; it can be added to single-day tickets day-of (after midnight, like APs).



I just can't think of any reason Disney wouldn't let people add G+ to a single-day ticket in advance other than them wanting to raise the price (or change the pricing strategy). If someone wants to cough up the $15 in advance, why not let them so they don't decide later they don't need it? 

My theory is that they're planning on raising the price to purchase it on a day-by-day basis but will leave it at the current price if you add it to the entire ticket in advance. Which would make sense if you think about it -- right now there's no real incentive to purchasing it in advance since you don't save any money by doing so, and people with longer stays probably won't use it every day and hence they won't add it to their ticket. If they raised the day-of price of G+ to $20/person (matching the DL price), but left it at $15/person/day if added to length of ticket in advance, my guess is you get a lot more people buying it in advance, leading to higher uptake overall, and a higher overall revenue/guest for Disney. 

For example, maybe somebody with a 7-day ticket plans on using G+ for four days. Currently, that's $60/person overall. If they raised it to $20/person/day, then those four days now cost $80. So they might be more inclined to cough-up the extra $25 total to get three extra days of G+, as the "extra" cost/day is now $8.33 instead of $15. 

Again, this is just my theory and I have no insider info.


----------



## Cynergy

I have a question about upgrading tickets. We are going at the end of June with my DD's dance studio via Dance the World. The max ticket we could buy through them was a 6 day PH. We are planning on doing a split stay and make it longer trip, so want to upgrade the tickets to 10 day PH. Will I be able to do that via the website or a call before our trip? I know I will be able to once we get there, but in the age of needing park pass reservations, I'd rather do it sooner than later. 

I am an experienced planner and have never used an agent before, but it was required for this trip. At this point are reservations are still not linked to MDE so it is driving me nuts. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Brian Noble

Cynergy said:


> Will I be able to do that via the website or a call before our trip?


I don't know the answer to this, but you also want to check if they can be upgraded _at all_. I dimly recall that some convention/group tickets cannot be upgraded, but my memory isn't what it once was and this was a while ago.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

How does an AP voucher work, if APs are ever available again. Can I make park reservations with it, without it being activated? We have a trip planned around Thanksgiving. Hoping APs would come back before then. I just don't want to be stuck with tickets and an AP voucher. I know I could use the ticket price at a later date. There is plenty of time.


----------



## lanejudy

Yes, AP vouchers can be used to make theme park reservations.  You have 1 year from date of purchase to activate (first use) the voucher, which is then good for 1 year from activation.  You cannot buy and hold vouchers indefinitely anymore; if not activated within a year from purchase date, it can be used as credit towards a new AP at the current rate.


----------



## lanejudy

Cynergy said:


> The max ticket we could buy through them was a 6 day PH. We are planning on doing a split stay and make it longer trip, so want to upgrade the tickets to 10 day PH. Will I be able to do that via the website or a call before our trip?


As PP mentioned, some group tickets are only valid for very specific dates and cannot be upgraded.  The highly discounted tickets often included with youth sports/performing group packages often cannot.  You'll need to find out if the tickets through the dance studio are upgradeable; if so, the biggest challenge may still be getting the ticket (number) in advance so you can even make theme park reservations for the 6 days, to say nothing of extending it.


----------



## Ellen

I have never done a package before but tempted for trip in May 2022. Room and tickets are so much higher than when I went last before Covid. Costco has fairly decent price on Swan with tickets included but all travelers need same type of ticket. I want to go into parks 6 days my sister and husband will only be there for 4 days 
My question is can I just get the 4 day ticket with package and upgrade to 6 days if package is not booked through Disney?  Also would I be  able to do that ahead of time so I can make park reservations?
So much has changed


----------



## lanejudy

Ellen said:


> My question is can I just get the 4 day ticket with package and upgrade to 6 days if package is not booked through Disney?


Yes



> Also would I be able to do that ahead of time so I can make park reservations?


No, not until you arrive and check-in for the package reservation.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Thank you lanejudy for the quick response.


----------



## Cynergy

Brian Noble said:


> I don't know the answer to this, but you also want to check if they can be upgraded _at all_. I dimly recall that some convention/group tickets cannot be upgraded, but my memory isn't what it once was and this was a while ago.





lanejudy said:


> As PP mentioned, some group tickets are only valid for very specific dates and cannot be upgraded.  The highly discounted tickets often included with youth sports/performing group packages often cannot.  You'll need to find out if the tickets through the dance studio are upgradeable; if so, the biggest challenge may still be getting the ticket (number) in advance so you can even make theme park reservations for the 6 days, to say nothing of extending it.



Thanks for the info. The final payment is due on March 1, we're already paid up. At that point we are supposed to get our Disney confirmation numbers. We're staying at POR. The agent has been vague when I've asked if they can be extended beyond the 6 days they offer, so I guess it's a wait and see once the reservation and tickets are in MDE. I did find another older thread on the boards from 2019 that someone mentioned they thought people were able to extend beyond what Dance the World offered. Once I know for sure I'll post an update so the most recent info is searchable on the forums.


----------



## Ellen

lanejudy said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> No, not until you arrive and check-in for the package reservation.


Thank you for response   I am a little nervous about waiting until I arrive on property in case the parks are booked already.


----------



## Yinn

For bridging, what happens if my old ticket is worth more than the new ticket?  Do I forfeit the difference in value?


----------



## CarolynFH

Yinn said:


> For bridging, what happens if my old ticket is worth more than the new ticket?  Do I forfeit the difference in value?


Yes. Sorry.


----------



## babesboo99

I have a trip planned in March and In October of this year. I have old tickets from 2001 that are PH and non expiring there's one day left can I use that one day? Also. I have tickets for my trip in October can I take a day from those and use them for my March trip?


----------



## sweetmama17

I have vouchers for 1 Gold and 3 silver passes. We were supposed to activate them spring break 2020 but didn't get to. We've decided to go ahead and activate them in 2 weeks during our spring break (the crowds are giving me pause but we've already received some disney pixie dust for this trip and our kids are getting older and don't want to wait too long).

Anyway, I've seen reports where they are activating legacy passes into New pass types. My issue is that we are going during a "new" blackout date. The current system allowed me to book reservations because they still have a legacy calendar where we are good to go but im concerned if they switch the pass type. Has anyone dealt with this?


----------



## lanejudy

babesboo99 said:


> I have a trip planned in March and In October of this year. I have old tickets from 2001 that are PH and non expiring there's one day left can I use that one day? Also. I have tickets for my trip in October can I take a day from those and use them for my March trip?


Yes, you can use the 1 day from the old no-expire ticket.
No, you cannot use a day from the October ticket in March.


----------



## Yinn

CarolynFH said:


> Yes. Sorry.



Any possibility of applying the price of an old ticket to 2 new tickets?  Or am I just dreaming?


----------



## CarolynFH

Yinn said:


> Any possibility of applying the price of an old ticket to 2 new tickets?  Or am I just dreaming?


My understanding is it’s usually one to one, but as @Robo says, you can always “ask nicely.”


----------



## Gizmo74

We bought annual passes back in September for an Oct trip.  My husband did not go and the voucher remained in his profile.  We have another trip planned for the end of May but his Annual Pass voucher states it expires May 3.  We originally bought the tickets back in May but upgraded them to annual passes in September when they started selling them again.  His annual pass was never activated and not sure why it shows expires May 3 since we upgraded them in September.  I can make a park reservation before May 3 but not after that date.  The wait time is over 100 minutes right now but hoping someone here can tell me if I can fix it or do I just have to wait to speak to a cast member?


----------



## lanejudy

APs now have a 1-year window to activate or it reverts to a credit.  This is to prevent folks from hoarding AP vouchers for years to avoid price increases.  Since you upgraded tickets originally purchased in May 2021 it sounds like the 1-year is counting back to then.  Hopefully they can help extend that by phone.


----------



## Gizmo74

lanejudy said:


> APs now have a 1-year window to activate or it reverts to a credit.  This is to prevent folks from hoarding AP vouchers for years to avoid price increases.  Since you upgraded tickets originally purchased in May 2021 it sounds like the 1-year is counting back to then.  Hopefully they can help extend that by phone.


Thanks for your reply.  I had a feeling I had to wait on the phone to talk to a cast member.   They were not even selling new AP's in May of last year so they should honor the September date.   Since they are not selling AP's now, how would they even tell me how much I have to pay for the new rate.  Ugh....it's so frustrating since I have been on hold forever.


----------



## lanejudy

I agree the clock should have reset to Sept. when the AP was bought.  I don't think they would allow it to be again upgraded to AP at this since those aren't available.  Sorry you are caught up in this chaos.


----------



## dledger

Curious and want to figure this out before my May Trip. I had non-expiring park hopper tickets from ~2006. I called and Disney converted these to “comp” tickets for my upcoming trip. I then purchased from UT 4 day tickets (no genie +). My family all got 6 day tickets from UT (no genie+ for length of stay). Am I going to have an issue adding Genie+ to those comp tickets On like a day to day basis? Or does it not matter?


----------



## Gizmo74

lanejudy said:


> I agree the clock should have reset to Sept. when the AP was bought.  I don't think they would allow it to be again upgraded to AP at this since those aren't available.  Sorry you are caught up in this chaos.


YIkes, Disney is really starting to crack down of expiration of tickets.  Let me see if I can write down what happened.

I bought 4 regular tickets from a reseller in April 2021
Annual passes went on sale so I upgraded all tickets Sept. 2021
3 of us went on our Oct trip.  So 3 of our annual pass is Oct 2021 to Oct 2022
1 unused annual pass expiration ticket expires May 3, 2022.

All four of us going to Disney on May 28, 2022.  Three of us have valid passes and was able to make park reservations.  As a courtesy, the cast member made park reservations for the unused annual pass but before he enters into the park he has to go to Guest Relations to activate the pass.  Since it will be technically expired, she said it is up to them on what to do. They might not honor the one year of use once he steps into the park.  I told them that I would pay the difference in annual pass cost if that was the case.  But since I originally purchased normal tickets and upgraded the AP that is why his expired in May 2022.

I told her that didn't make sense because my expire date was from Oct to Oct from when we entered the park.  Lets say my husband went to Disney next week and activated his pass, it would be a year from that date.  What comes into play, his ticket (AP) currently expires May 3 and we are not schedule to go until the end of the month and his ticket would technically be expired.

Cast member said it would be up to guest relations on how to handle it.  She said it could be tied to our Oct date, he could get his year from when he entered or just be expired and not worth anything.  She said it is not Disney fault that he did not go during that year.  She said she has an AP and hasn't been since July.  But the thing is, we bought a AP and haven't activated it yet so it should be good for the one year once it is activated.


----------



## unbeknownst

Trying to figure out what is going to happen when I go to Disney in September. I apologize if this is a silly question. I read through the stickied AP posted, but didn't see it.

I bought an Annual Pass voucher for a Platinum Pass from Sam's Club before a price increase way back in 2019. I haven't activated it. Since then, I feel like everything about Disney Annual Passes has changed. What can I expect when I go to activate this voucher? What kind of AP will I get? Will I have to pay the difference to upgrade to something even though my voucher doesn't expire until 2030? Just trying to figure out what my best steps will be. Also, my annual pass included Memory Maker when I bought it. Will I still get that or do I need to buy Memory Maker separately?

I'm planning on getting a new AP for my husband when we go down too. Is it still better to buy tickets from a ticket reseller and then price-bridge to an Annual Pass or is that not a thing anymore and I should just buy an AP to avoid complications? Can I buy Genie+ in advance with AP?

I'd really appreciate the assistance! We went to Disney in June, but I feel like so much as changed even since then.

EDIT: Just saw they are no longer selling new annual passes, so I guess that answers the questions about my husband. I'll keep an eye out and just buy it if they go on sale again I guess.


----------



## CarolynFH

unbeknownst said:


> I bought an Annual Pass voucher for a Platinum Pass from Sam's Club before a price increase way back in 2019. I haven't activated it. Since then, I feel like everything about Disney Annual Passes has changed. What can I expect when I go to activate this voucher? What kind of AP will I get? Will I have to pay the difference to upgrade to something even though my voucher doesn't expire until 2030? Just trying to figure out what my best steps will be. Also, my annual pass included Memory Maker when I bought it. Will I still get that or do I need to buy Memory Maker separately?


Your Platinum AP voucher will be activated as an Incredi-Pass with PhotoPass Downloads, at no additional charge to you.


----------



## lanejudy

@Gizmo74 The May 3 expiration makes no sense with the dates you shared.  Something is messed up in their computer.  I think it should be an Oct. expiration, 12 months from when you purchased the voucher.  Good luck!


----------



## sweetmama17

Will they upgrade my silver vouchers to sorcerer? The pirate passes are more restrictive than the silver and I already have park reservations (with the silver voucher) booked (on pirate blackout dates) and a whole trip planned.


----------



## Gizmo74

lanejudy said:


> @Gizmo74 The May 3 expiration makes no sense with the dates you shared.  Something is messed up in their computer.  I think it should be an Oct. expiration, 12 months from when you purchased the voucher.  Good luck!


May was when normal tickets were bought.  I upgraded ticket to AP in September.  Trip was in October is why my AP expires.  

Do regular tickets expire now if not used in a year?  In my case they are using the date when tickets where bought and not when it was converted to an AP.  I am hoping they will honor the AP and he will have a year of use on the first day he enters in the park.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Did I imagine or did I read that if even a single park has no reservations available that you cannot purchase a multi day ticket that covers that time?

And if so how does that affect upgrading to add a day to a ticket once you've arrived?  Would that prevent the upgrade?  For example originally had a 6 day hopper to use over a 10 day trip but after arriving wanted to make it 7 days in the parks.  If one of the days during that time of use had a sold out park could it still be upgraded?  (The purpose would be to go to a park that wasn't sold out of course)


----------



## CarolynFH

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Did I imagine or did I read that if even a single park has no reservations available that you cannot purchase a multi day ticket that covers that time?
> 
> And if so how does that affect upgrading to add a day to a ticket once you've arrived?  Would that prevent the upgrade?  For example originally had a 6 day hopper to use over a 10 day trip but after arriving wanted to make it 7 days in the parks.  If one of the days during that time of use had a sold out park could it still be upgraded?  (The purpose would be to go to a park that wasn't sold out of course)


I read a post yesterday or this morning from someone who had the exact situation, and the system is not allowing them to add a day to their tickets because park reservations for one day that would be included are full.  I think that person was trying to upgrade online, though, not already at the parks, and reservations for all parks are full.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

CarolynFH said:


> I read a post yesterday or this morning from someone who had the exact situation, and the system is not allowing them to add a day to their tickets because park reservations for one day that would be included are full.  I think that person was trying to upgrade online, though, not already at the parks, and reservations for all parks are full.



Thanks.  That was what I was afraid of.  

Perhaps we'll just buy the extra day ahead of time and plan on it or else that it is a premium to not be shut out.  This really is ridiculous.


----------



## lanejudy

Gizmo74 said:


> Do regular tickets expire now if not used in a year?  In my case they are using the date when tickets where bought and not when it was converted to an AP.  I am hoping they will honor the AP and he will have a year of use on the first day he enters in the park.


Regular tickets expire within no more than 14-15 days of the designated "start" date.
Yes, he will have 1 year from the date he activates the AP.  It's 1 year to activate, and then valid for 1 year.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lanejudy said:


> Regular tickets expire within no more than 14-15 days of the designated "start" date.
> Yes, he will have 1 year from the date he activates the AP.  It's 1 year to activate, and then valid for 1 year.



So you're ok if you purchase a ticket for a start date but then end up not entering until the next day?


----------



## CarolynFH

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So you're ok if you purchase a ticket for a start date but then end up not entering until the next day?


Oh yes, just make sure they'll still be "good" for all the days you need them.  In Dec. 2020, our family bought 6-day tickets starting 12/18 because they were cheaper than 6-day tickets that started 12/20 when everyone arrived, and they were still good through 12/25, our last day.


----------



## Brian Noble

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Perhaps we'll just buy the extra day ahead of time and plan on it


It's also possible that you can make the change _after_ the completely sold-out day has passed, but I'm not sure I would bet my vacation on it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

CarolynFH said:


> Oh yes, just make sure they'll still be "good" for all the days you need them.  In Dec. 2020, our family bought 6-day tickets starting 12/18 because they were cheaper than 6-day tickets that started 12/20 when everyone arrived, and they were still good through 12/25, our last day.



Yes, that wouldn't be an issue.  We just weren't certain about the first evening but I was concerned if we didn't go in that night that we might have to completely redo the tickets.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Brian Noble said:


> It's also possible that you can make the change _after_ the completely sold-out day has passed, but I'm not sure I would bet my vacation on it.


Yes, that wouldn't be worth it to find out it was an issue.


----------



## Brian Noble

We often add the extra day we “might” use in advance even if we might not use it. It avoids having to deal with guest services, and makes it easier to go in for just a short visit without playing the “is it worth it” game.


----------



## NashvilleMama

I bought park tickets two days ago (Monday) and have been trying since then to make a park reservation for our days, but the site is constantly giving me fits and not letting me do so. Is anyone else having similar issues? I hate to call as it'll take hours of my day but at this rate I'm spending that much time trying.


----------



## coachk34

I purchased 5 day single park tickets the last week of June via Maple Leaf. I am trying to add Genie+ to all 5 days, but the app says "Selected tickets have already been upgraded to include Genie+ service". This is not true as Maple Leaf does not sell tickets with Genie+ already added. What am I missing? How do I need to go about adding Genie+? Thanks


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Brian Noble said:


> We often add the extra day we “might” use in advance even if we might not use it. It avoids having to deal with guest services, and makes it easier to go in for just a short visit without playing the “is it worth it” game.



One of the nice things is that you can now upgrade to add a day via the app.  At least when the app works.    And there aren't other nuances that are not publicized by DisneyWorld but prevent you from it.  The next step they desperately need is to have unused tickets visible to change/upgrade via the app.  Or else hire a lot more ticketing CM's to deal with the calls since they don't do this one simple thing.


----------



## Pembo

Two people on this trip. I have 1 day tickets for each.  We need 2 days.  

Two options: Upgrade each ticket to a 2 day - $156 each, so $312 for both

OR keep the 2 single day tickets and buy one 2 day ticket it was only $283.  

Why the difference in price???
Shouldn't the cost to upgrade be the same as a 2 day ticket price?  I'm confused


----------



## Yinn

Yinn said:


> For bridging, what happens if my old ticket is worth more than the new ticket?  Do I forfeit the difference in value?





CarolynFH said:


> Yes. Sorry.





Yinn said:


> Any possibility of applying the price of an old ticket to 2 new tickets?  Or am I just dreaming?





CarolynFH said:


> My understanding is it’s usually one to one, but as @Robo says, you can always “ask nicely.”



Update on this...

Call 1: Was told I'd forfeit the difference in value and that I can NOT apply it to the 2 new tickets.  Unfortunately I was also given a much lower value than I had paid for the tickets.  I thanked the CM for their time and said I'd have to think about it as I wanted to talk to my SO about forfeiting the difference.

After deciding to forfeit the amount..

Call 2: Called to do the upgrade as discussed yesterday. She processed it and then informed me that the difference will be sent back to me via email which caught me by surprise.  I then asked about the difference, she gave me a price that was nearly 15% higher than what I was quoted yesterday.  I then asked if that difference can be applied to a separate ticket - not a problem.

So the answer to my questions are definitely Maybe and Maybe.  YMMV but figured I would update in case anyone else had the question.


----------



## lanejudy

Pembo said:


> Why the difference in price???
> Shouldn't the cost to upgrade be the same as a 2 day ticket price?  I'm confused


Most likely -- tickets for your dates increased in price since you originally bought the 1-day tickets.  There was a ticket increase last month.  When you try to upgrade, you are then charged the additional to bring that "older" ticket up to current pricing _plus _the additional cost of the second day.  It would appear you are getting credit of ~$127 for the first day you already bought.  If you were to buy a 1-day ticket for that date now, my guess is it's probably around $145-ish.  

Go with option #2 -- have one person use the two 1-day tickets and the other person purchase a new 2-day ticket.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

We have unactivated APs, and we don't plan to activate them until a few years from now.  We have already made park reservations for our trip since our APs are linked in our MDE.  Our plan though is to buy 2-day PHs for our next trip.  When would we need to purchase the tickets, and will that mess up our park reservations since they've been made with our APs?


----------



## Pembo

lanejudy said:


> Most likely -- tickets for your dates increased in price since you originally bought the 1-day tickets.  There was a ticket increase last month.  When you try to upgrade, you are then charged the additional to bring that "older" ticket up to current pricing _plus _the additional cost of the second day.  It would appear you are getting credit of ~$127 for the first day you already bought.  If you were to buy a 1-day ticket for that date now, my guess is it's probably around $145-ish.
> 
> Go with option #2 -- have one person use the two 1-day tickets and the other person purchase a new 2-day ticket.


  That makes sense!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

If APs come back soon, we're interested in upgrading our current tickets to the Sorcerer's Pass. My question is how do I know what next year's blackout dates look like? I already looked and it currently only goes out to Oct 2022. I'm especially concerned about the dates around Easter. Looks like the school district that I work for is doing spring break right after Easter Sunday next year again. Is there a big chance that Easter will be blocked off again like it was before the new APs came on board?


----------



## js

Hi.
I am AP but my sister is coming and having two park days in October.
Could she purchase two one day tickets?
One day a regular park ticket. The second park ticket with hopper?

Thank you.


----------



## lanejudy

Yes, she can do that.  Crunch the numbers to determine what is the better price option.  There is very little discount for a 2-day ticket vs two 1-day tickets.


----------



## js

Thank you.


----------



## StageTek

1 day ticket: $148
1 day ticket with hopper: $217
2 day ticket with hopper: $373

The saving is about $8


----------



## Duck143

I have a Platinum AP voucher for in my MDE for my 8 yo.  We bought these several years ago and purchased a child age 3-9 AP.  The voucher is now good until 2030+, we have no plans to activate it any time soon.  What happens when he goes to activate it and he's older than 9yo?  FYI - we bought 3 adult AP's and a child one at the same time and the price was the same for the child as the adult.


----------



## lanejudy

Duck143 said:


> I have a Platinum AP voucher for in my MDE for my 8 yo.  We bought these several years ago and purchased a child age 3-9 AP.  The voucher is now good until 2030+, we have no plans to activate it any time soon.  What happens when he goes to activate it and he's older than 9yo?  FYI - we bought 3 adult AP's and a child one at the same time and the price was the same for the child as the adult.


WDW hasn't differentiated price for child vs adult APs in several years -- I was thinking it's been almost a decade but maybe less, so how it is handled may depend how long ago the voucher was purchased.  If it was actually a child-priced AP, since he never used it as a child he would have credit towards a current adult AP (or depending on value, maybe a shorter-length ticket).  If it was in fact a full-priced AP, he should be able to activate it as an adult.


----------



## Duck143

lanejudy said:


> WDW hasn't differentiated price for child vs adult APs in several years -- I was thinking it's been almost a decade but maybe less, so how it is handled may depend how long ago the voucher was purchased.  If it was actually a child-priced AP, since he never used it as a child he would have credit towards a current adult AP (or depending on value, maybe a shorter-length ticket).  If it was in fact a full-priced AP, he should be able to activate it as an adult.


Thank you for the info!  We purchased these AP's in 2019.  They were all the exact same price when we purchased them.  Not sure why they even said one is 10+ and a child is 3-9.


----------



## teller80

Way back in 2009 I bought three 10 day tickets with 10 "fun options". We only have one of the actual passes left so I emailed guest services asking if it had options left and if they would be able to locate the other two passes based on the one we have. They confirmed that while the theme park tickets have all been used I still have 6 options left.

They said the pass would be good for mini-golf, Oak Trail golf and Blizzard Beach. but didn't mention Typhoon Lagoon. I'm sure both water parks were open at the time I bought the tickets, can anyone think of a reason the tickets wouldn't be valid there?

Also, they didn't answer the question whether they would be able to locate the other two passes, do you think if I went in person I have a good shot at retrieving them? If I'm just in the area and want to stop in, which guest services location would be the most helpful?  I would email again but you all are so helpful I thought I ask, thank you.


----------



## brightlined

1) Probably just a verbal oversight. I've still got a few options on my last 10-day ticket (from 2011, I think), and I've been to Typhoon Lagoon with it in recent years. (There's no way Typhoon Lagoon isn't one of the options - I've never heard of them removing eligibility from a old pass, and it was definitely an option in 2009.)

2) The Ticket Center at Disney Springs is probably your best bet if you wanted to do it in person.


----------



## HaveKidsWillTravel

Yinn said:


> Update on this...
> 
> Call 1: Was told I'd forfeit the difference in value and that I can NOT apply it to the 2 new tickets.  Unfortunately I was also given a much lower value than I had paid for the tickets.  I thanked the CM for their time and said I'd have to think about it as I wanted to talk to my SO about forfeiting the difference.
> 
> After deciding to forfeit the amount..
> 
> Call 2: Called to do the upgrade as discussed yesterday. She processed it and then informed me that the difference will be sent back to me via email which caught me by surprise.  I then asked about the difference, she gave me a price that was nearly 15% higher than what I was quoted yesterday.  I then asked if that difference can be applied to a separate ticket - not a problem.
> 
> So the answer to my questions are definitely Maybe and Maybe.  YMMV but figured I would update in case anyone else had the question.


I'm in the same situation - tickets purchased in 2021 have a greater value than 2022.  I applied the four day ticket to a new four day ticket, but there's a "left over" value.  I have been on hold for 2-3 hours for the past three days and have yet to get through to a CM who can acutally do something.  Every time I call I'm told i have to speak to someone in Tickets and once I get to Tickets they have to escalate to a manager.  I never get through! Who did you speak with? What number did you call? I asked the CMs every time if there was a different number to call and was told no.  This is the WORST customer experience I've ever had with ANY company.


----------



## JodyK

Alright, 600 pages here but just wanted to double-check my thinking here with some experts...

I have 2 upcoming trips planned July 2022 and September 2022 with some family. We will be doing at least 8 park days (7 weekdays/1 weekend day). Ideally, I would like to purchase the Pirate Pass that is available to FL residents and cover both trips and any other potential trips but that isn't available right now  So I think my best option is to purchase the Pixie Dust Pass which will cover the majority of our dates, and buy a one day ticket for the one weekend day if Disney doesn't resume the sale of other annual passes. When buying the pass I can buy it now (not on a monthly payment plan) so I can activate it in July when I first enter the parks rather than on the monthly plan that would start the clock now. Upgrade to the Pirate pass if it becomes available again if not proceed with the one-day ticket option if it isn't available before July.

Opinions does that seem like the best plan? I'm mildly concerned about Disney potentially halting sales of the Pixie Dust pass so just want to lock something in now. I don't think I can upgrade park tickets to the Pixie Dust pass if one of the days entered is a weekend day so I don't want to go that route.


----------



## Yinn

HaveKidsWillTravel said:


> I'm in the same situation - tickets purchased in 2021 have a greater value than 2022.  I applied the four day ticket to a new four day ticket, but there's a "left over" value.  I have been on hold for 2-3 hours for the past three days and have yet to get through to a CM who can acutally do something.  Every time I call I'm told i have to speak to someone in Tickets and once I get to Tickets they have to escalate to a manager.  I never get through! Who did you speak with? What number did you call? I asked the CMs every time if there was a different number to call and was told no.  This is the WORST customer experience I've ever had with ANY company.



(407)560-2428

Said "Tickets"

Selected option for have existing tickets that have expired.

Sat on hold for many hours...

I used the same process both times so I'm not sure what the actual difference is...


----------



## marianne casey

Hi, I have a question. If I purchase a 5 day park ticket, but the parks for example are sold out, can I use them for another time?


----------



## Meglen

When you pick tickets it's usually in a 10 day window. I would advise checking the park reservations before buying tickets for those dates.


----------



## lanejudy

If your ticket remains wholly unused, it will have a credit value towards a future ticket -- you may need to pay more if the new dates cost more.

Any ticket that is partially used will forfeit any unused days at the expiration date (determined by the length of ticket and designated start date).  This is why WDW tells you to check the theme park availability calendar before purchasing tickets.


----------



## disneydreamer1980

You can put the value of the tickets towards a future time, paying any difference there may be for the new dates.


----------



## disneydreamer781

marianne casey said:


> Hi, I have a question. If I purchase a 5 day park ticket, but the parks for example are sold out, can I use them for another time?



I would make park reservations as soon as you can and not wait until it's time to go.  The value of unused tickets can be put towards any new tickets you purchase.


----------



## HaveKidsWillTravel

Yinn said:


> (407)560-2428
> 
> Said "Tickets"
> 
> Selected option for have existing tickets that have expired.
> 
> Sat on hold for many hours...
> 
> I used the same process both times so I'm not sure what the actual difference is...


Thank you, I"ll just keep trying.  After being on hold for 2 hours monday, and three hours (twice!) yesterday, i was able to get an answer today from a very helpful CM - however, she did not have the authority to actually 'fix' the problem.  Wait time was two hours and I hung up.  So frustrated.  I will try again early tomorrow morning.


----------



## DisneyGuy

I know you used to be able to start using your package tickets prior to checking in by going to guest services.  Can you still do this?  I’m thinking about adding a day to our tickets and would like to use them one day prior to our hotel stay.


----------



## lanejudy

DisneyGuy said:


> I know you used to be able to start using your package tickets prior to checking in by going to guest services.  Can you still do this?  I’m thinking about adding a day to our tickets and would like to use them one day prior to our hotel stay.


No, not any more.  Package tickets automatically start with the package check-in date.  No more early activation.


----------



## DisneyGuy

lanejudy said:


> No, not any more.  Package tickets automatically start with the package check-in date.  No more early activation.



Thanks!  That’s a shame but we’ll find something else to do that day.


----------



## lowlight

I know in the past when they stopped selling APs, they would make an exception and sell you one if your child aged up into needing one and both parents had one.  Does anyone know if this is still being done, and can save me waiting on the phone for hours please?  

And what’s the best strategy for keeping the anniversary dates the same?  We just renewed ours and our other kids in January and won’t need to activate his until October.  It’s gonna drive the OCD part of me crazy if I have two different renewal dates but I suspect that’s all that can be done.


----------



## Tasmen

We are going in August and plan to do the Starcruiser at the end of our trip.  In hindsight, I'm wishing I had booked our WDW stay AFTER the Starcruiser.  Anyway, my question...

We have 6 day passes and am curious if we can use the last day of our pass after our hotel stay is over.  We plan to go to the Starcruiser on our last day at the Beach Club and probably won't use our passes that day but would like to use a pass on our last day at the Starcruiser as our flight isn't until 6pm.


----------



## gatorlisa

I think you have 9 days to use a 6 day ticket, starting with the first day the ticket is used. As long as your last day on the Starcruiser is no more than 9 days from when you first used your 6 day ticket, yes, you will be able to use it.


----------



## Tasmen

gatorlisa said:


> I think you have 9 days to use a 6 day ticket, starting with the first day the ticket is used. As long as your last day on the Starcruiser is no more than 9 days from when you first used your 6 day ticket, yes, you will be able to use it.



Thank you so much.  You saved me a ton of stress as the trip planner.


----------



## momto3boysillbe

Has anyone purchased the FL resident 4 day pass but upgraded it to the Pixie Pass before using? I'm wondering how that would play out. I already have park reservations for 4 days during the week but the Pixie Pass says only 3 rolling reservations. Does that mean I would lose my current reservations if we switched ticket type? I have a MTW reservation and then a Friday reservation currently. Thanks!


----------



## DaviVascaino

has anyone bought from Maple leaf?  I was checking their website, and when I added a 4 day ticket to my cart, this popped up:


4 Day Tickets: Valid starting 09/03/2022 *unused days expire* 09/09/2022
Disney Theme Park *BASE* Tickets
- *Receive a 5th Day Free!* 

Is this true?/ that is an insane deal if true


----------



## lanejudy

DaviVascaino said:


> has anyone bought from Maple leaf?  I was checking their website, and when I added a 4 day ticket to my cart, this popped up:
> 
> 
> 4 Day Tickets: Valid starting 09/03/2022 *unused days expire* 09/09/2022
> Disney Theme Park *BASE* Tickets
> - *Receive a 5th Day Free!*
> 
> Is this true?/ that is an insane deal if true


I believe it means you can purchase a 5-day ticket for the price of a 4-day ticket.  UndercoverTourist often runs a similar promotion.  You have to actually put the 5-day ticket in your cart, though, not the 4-day.  So check what is required to get the deal from MapleLeaf.  I've heard of some folks who put the 4-day in their cart and then want an extra 1-day and it doesn't work that way.


----------



## DaviVascaino

When does Disney start selling tickets for the following year? Just booked my Disney resort for February 2023. Thanks


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

If I have a one day ticket and decide to upgrade to park hopper on the day of, can I do it on the app or will I need to visit guest services?


----------



## DaviVascaino

DaviVascaino said:


> When does Disney start selling tickets for the following year? Just booked my Disney resort for February 2023. Thanks



anyone?


----------



## lanejudy

I don't think anyone can answer that at this point.  If I recall, 2022 tickets were released sometime around February or March 2021.  So if that follows suit it should be soon.  But historically packages weren't available until around June in prior years (pre-covid) so they could hold until then.


----------



## DaviVascaino

lanejudy said:


> I don't think anyone can answer that at this point.  If I recall, 2022 tickets were released sometime around February or March 2021.  So if that follows suit it should be soon.  But historically packages weren't available until around June in prior years (pre-covid) so they could hold until then.



thanks. once they release for the following year, are the prices subject to change? Meaning, should I buy as soon as available to "lock in" the price or that rarely happens


----------



## lanejudy

DaviVascaino said:


> thanks. once they release for the following year, are the prices subject to change? Meaning, should I buy as soon as available to "lock in" the price or that rarely happens


WDW just had a price increase about a month ago, so _probably_ not again anytime soon.  But that's only a guess.  The thing about date-based pricing is they can tweak prices for some dates and not others, so it's not as obvious that a price increase occurred.  There was no announcement last month, just that people who were in the process of planning/researching a trip noticed the quote they had 1 day was different the next.  And after buying, if you modify your ticket, like adding a day or adding Genie+, they will hit you with the price increase at that point.  If you buy tickets and never modify, no problem.


----------



## Rosanne

lanejudy said:


> WDW just had a price increase about a month ago, so _probably_ not again anytime soon.  But that's only a guess.  The thing about date-based pricing is they can tweak prices for some dates and not others, so it's not as obvious that a price increase occurred.  There was no announcement last month, just that people who were in the process of planning/researching a trip noticed the quote they had 1 day was different the next.  And after buying, if you modify your ticket, like adding a day or adding Genie+, they will hit you with the price increase at that point.  If you buy tickets and never modify, no problem.



Does that mean that if I use a ticket I bought back in, say 2015 that even though I paid for it fully that if I add  Genie + then I'll get a few hundred dollars charged rather than the $15 or so?

TIA!


----------



## lanejudy

Rosanne said:


> Does that mean that if I use a ticket I bought back in, say 2015 that even though I paid for it fully that if I add  Genie + then I'll get a few hundred dollars charged rather than the $15 or so?
> 
> TIA!


If you try to add Genie+ for length of stay.  My understanding is adding Genie+ day-of is just the $15.


----------



## Rosanne

lanejudy said:


> If you try to add Genie+ for length of stay.  My understanding is adding Genie+ day-of is just the $15.


Okay, cool. I could handle that. Thanks!


----------



## js

Hi all.

I am reconfirming I can do the following for my sister that will be with me for two park days (I'm AP) so want to make sure I get the tickets correct:

She needs two park days. I want MK and Epcot one day and the second day will be Epcot again (we are going in October staying at BWVs).

Can she purchase:

One park ticket with hopper
One park ticket without hopper

If I can do above, how can we make sure that the one park ticket with hopper is used first? Can we do at the resort or do we need to go to GS first at the park (which I'm hoping we do not have to do).

Thank you SO much!


----------



## lanejudy

js said:


> Can she purchase:
> 
> One park ticket with hopper
> One park ticket without hopper
> 
> If I can do above, how can we make sure that the one park ticket with hopper is used first? Can we do at the resort or do we need to go to GS first at the park (which I'm hoping we do not have to do).


Yes, she can buy 2 separate 1-day tickets.  I suggest you check prices to see if that is any particular savings.  You may find a 2-day hopper to be about the same price.  (I just checked a random Sunday/Monday and the difference was less than $3.  Specific dates may be different.)

If she has 2 separate tickets, each will be for a specific date.  Only the ticket valid on that specific day will be used, so no worries about the system using the wrong ticket on the first day.


----------



## js

lanejudy said:


> Yes, she can buy 2 separate 1-day tickets.  I suggest you check prices to see if that is any particular savings.  You may find a 2-day hopper to be about the same price.  (I just checked a random Sunday/Monday and the difference was less than $3.  Specific dates may be different.)
> 
> If she has 2 separate tickets, each will be for a specific date.  Only the ticket valid on that specific day will be used, so no worries about the system using the wrong ticket on the first day.



Thank you SO much and thank you for checking prices.
If not that much difference, she can get two hoppers and maybe we throw in AK in the morning of the second day (or MGM since we can walk).
THANK YOU!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sorry if this has been asked recently, but...

I have expired tickets (Sept 2021 expired), but we are going in Nov 2022.  Do I just call ticketing and they will have my expired tickets in my MDE file?  And then I would pay any cost increases, Genie+, etc at that time?


----------



## lanejudy

js said:


> Thank you SO much and thank you for checking prices.
> If not that much difference, *she can get two hoppers* and maybe we throw in AK in the morning of the second day (or MGM since we can walk).
> THANK YOU!


Just to clarify... two 1-day hoppers will almost certainly cost more.  One 2-day hopper may only be a few dollar different than a 1-day hopper plus a 1-day non-hopper.  Again, check prices for your specific dates.


----------



## Grumpy4196

I am sure it has probably been asked somewhere in that last 610 pages but does anyone know how Disney handles EXPIRED tickets. I have a 2-day Magic Your Way park hopper ticket that expires Jan 14 2023. If it expires how does Disney place a value on that ticket when exchanging it for a valid ticket?


----------



## lanejudy

Grumpy4196 said:


> I am sure it has probably been asked somewhere in that last 610 pages but does anyone know how Disney handles EXPIRED tickets. I have a 2-day Magic Your Way park hopper ticket that expires Jan 14 2023. If it expires how does Disney place a value on that ticket when exchanging it for a valid ticket?


Your ticket is valued at the price Disney sold it online as of when you purchased the ticket.  If you bought from Disney directly, that's the price you paid.  If you bought from an authorized reseller it can be a little trickier to determine, but you will get credit for the discount.


----------



## Grumpy4196

lanejudy said:


> Your ticket is valued at the price Disney sold it online as of when you purchased the ticket.  If you bought from Disney directly, that's the price you paid.  If you bought from an authorized reseller it can be a little trickier to determine, but you will get credit for the discount.


Ticket was purchased from DoD Ticket office. Ticket is linked to my MDE account but I no longer have the physical card. Is that an issue?


----------



## lanejudy

Grumpy4196 said:


> Ticket was purchased from DoD Ticket office. Ticket is linked to my MDE account but I no longer have the physical card. Is that an issue?


Since MYW tickets are no longer for sale to the general public, I'm not sure how your ticket will be valued -- at the very least what you paid for it, though I know in the past that was a discount.

As long as it's linked to MDE you're good.  I recommend keeping a record of the ticket number(s) along with the receipt if you still have it.  The ticket is likely to disappear from your view in MDE but CMs can retrieve it when you are ready to upgrade it.


----------



## MississippiMom

js said:


> Hi.
> I am AP but my sister is coming and having two park days in October.
> Could she purchase two one day tickets?
> One day a regular park ticket. The second park ticket with hopper?
> 
> Thank you.


I cannot believe that with this many pages of posts, I found one that addresses my current question.

We also will only have two days (pre-cruise).  Our family of six is pretty certain of which two parks, but I can see a request to park hop one day.

I did come across the replies to compare prices to determine what works best.  For our dates, it looks like two one day tickets will save us about $20.


----------



## suzimar57

Been 15 yrs since we last bought tickets - where do i buy from? WDW online? or UT? (so many changes in 15 yrs: G+, ILL, 2p Hopping..)

Thanks!


----------



## MississippiMom

suzimar57 said:


> Been 15 yrs since we last bought tickets - where do i buy from? WDW online? or UT? (so many changes in 15 yrs: G+, ILL, 2p Hopping..)
> 
> Thanks!


I am currently in the process of comparing and it looks like you just have to log in everywhere, put the tickets in your cart and then compare the prices.  (Our last WDW visit was about 8 years ago and we just bought our tickets when we got there.)  I am leaning toward Undercover Tourist, because I like their refundable option.


----------



## suzimar57

MississippiMom said:


> I am currently in the process of comparing and it looks like you just have to log in everywhere, put the tickets in your cart and then compare the prices.  (Our last WDW visit was about 8 years ago and we just bought our tickets when we got there.)  I am leaning toward Undercover Tourist, because I like their refundable option.



thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

suzimar57 said:


> where do i buy from?


1 and 2 day tickets are _Rarely_ discounted by authorized resellers.  Check prices carefully, including tax.


----------



## sweetmama17

I had asked here (as well as calling Disney) and never got a straight answer so I wanted to post my experience in case it helps anyone...

I had purchased 3 silver and 1 gold Florida AP vouchers in 2019 with the expectation to activate during spring break 2020, which didn't happen. The vouchers had an expiration date of 2030.

Book vacation for spring break 2022. Able to book park reservations and G+ all on the vouchers. Go Wednesday to MK to activate passes.

Told that the silver passes would be switched to pirate passes. Fine, except then we can't enter the park (because of different black out dates). Get told I need to pay over $800 to upgrade the 3 pirate passes to sorcerer pass. They keep trying to tell me they are being nice by covering the cost from silver to pirate but my vouchers were never expired! I just wanted the product I had paid for and was still valid according to them. They also have a silver blackout calander through March of 2023.

Since we "were there" for vacation they issued us tickets for the reservations we had for the week (5 day tix) including for the gold pass so I wouldn't have a different expiration dates. They did include the memory maker on the tix. 

GS had told me they would be PH but later that night I realized they weren't. Big thanks to Grand Floridian concierge to fix by park reservations (at 11pm) so we didn't have to "hop" one day.

So now my MDE shows vouchers for 3 pirate and 1 sorcerer pass with expiration dates on 2099?!?!

I think this worked out in my favor?!


----------



## kwhite1022

Hoping this is the right place to ask this question.

I have two day tickets for our upcoming trip, bought online through WDW.  Now my kids want to park hop on the first day only.  So when I go out online it will let me upgrade both days to the park hopper, but not choose just one day.  Is there any way to do just one day?  Would calling work?  Onsite?  We will be in FL 2 days before we go to the parks, so is there a way to go to a park to upgrade before hand?  Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## lanejudy

kwhite1022 said:


> Now my kids want to park hop on the first day only.


The park-hopping option is "all or nothing" meaning it's a flat price to add it to your ticket regardless of the number of days you intend to hop.  There is a price differential for 1-day tickets ($65), 2- or 3-day tickets ($75), and 4+ day tickets ($85).  But those prices cannot be applied to a different length ticket.


----------



## Deadp00l

sweetmama17 said:


> GS had told me they would be PH but later that


Following. I would like to know if 2099 is the actual expiration date or just a temporary placeholder. If it's a placeholder, they need to let us know as soon as possible just in case it reverts back to 2030. 

Anyone else knows?


----------



## lanejudy

Deadp00l said:


> Following. I would like to know if 2099 is the actual expiration date or just a temporary placeholder. If it's a placeholder, they need to let us know as soon as possible just in case it reverts back to 2030.
> 
> Anyone else knows?


For an unused ticket/voucher?  I'm sure it's technically a "placeholder" date required by the technology, but the reality is they sold you a ticket with no expiration date so short of WDW closing they will need to honor it regardless of whatever the technology puts in as a placeholder expiration.   However, the longer you wait to use it, the more likely that it won't be _exactly_ what you originally purchased simply because of the changes that occur over time.  If this is an AP voucher, it likely will activate in the form of whatever AP is current - which as many have found is different than the product purchased 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Deadp00l

lanejudy said:


> For an unused ticket/voucher?  I'm sure it's technically a "placeholder" date required by the technology, but the reality is they sold you a ticket with no expiration date so short of WDW closing they will need to honor it regardless of whatever the technology puts in as a placeholder expiration.   However, the longer you wait to use it, the more likely that it won't be _exactly_ what you originally purchased simply because of the changes that occur over time.  If this is an AP voucher, it likely will activate in the form of whatever AP is current - which as many have found is different than the product purchased 2-3 years ago.



Thanks for your informative reply! I can definitely see (and we are already seeing) their product change as time goes by. I bought four Platinum Plus vouchers before the pandemic and I'm definitely OK with the equivalent / maybe highest tier AP available in the future.


----------



## TheEpcotForEver

I currently have the incredipass AP.  I know I can renew even with annual pass sales frozen, but will they allow me to renew to a lower tier pass?  I won’t need incredipass again so I would like to renew it as sorcer


----------



## CarolynFH

TheEpcotForEver said:


> I currently have the incredipass AP.  I know I can renew even with annual pass sales frozen, but will they allow me to renew to a lower tier pass?  I won’t need incredipass again so I would like to renew it as sorcer


Yes, you can renew to any level of AP that you’re eligible to buy, and you’ll pay the renewal price for that AP.


----------



## jimim

Any season pass news?  I’m assuming no cause I read last 2 pages and figured if they were back up everyone would be posting like mad. Oh well back to bed till the summer for me. Sad. Very sad.


----------



## Chris75

Is it still possible to upgrade a ticket to a pass if the ticket that is being upgraded was used on dates that were blacked out for the pass? Example if I purchase a resident 4 day ticket on a week that is blocked out for the pixie pass, could I upgrade on the last day to the pixie pass? I know it was possible pre pandemic but not sure of the current status.

Bonus question: Does anyone know how the ticket would be valued if park hopper and/or genie+ is added to the entire ticket? Would the value of those be added into the ticket value at upgrade. I know they used to include the value of park hopper but we didn't have to worry about genie+ in the past.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just opted for a call back from WDW in order to reactivate/upgrade our tickets.  Wait time on the line was 120 minutes.  Do they actually call you back? LOL


----------



## lanejudy

Chris75 said:


> Is it still possible to upgrade a ticket to a pass if the ticket that is being upgraded was used on dates that were blacked out for the pass?


No.  When WDW restarted AP sales (briefly) last fall, they closed the loophole that had allowed a ticket to be used and then upgraded to an AP that blocked out a date used.  So if you want to upgrade to AP, be sure not to use your ticket on a block-out date for the AP you want.



Chris75 said:


> Bonus question: Does anyone know how the ticket would be valued if park hopper and/or genie+ is added to the entire ticket?


Hopper will definitely count into the value of the ticket for the upgrade.  Good question about Genie+.  It may depend on whether you've used the ticket or not.  Genie+ is actually an additional service tied to your ticket, but not actually a ticket/admission entitlement.


----------



## lanejudy

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Do they actually call you back?


I haven't done it, but others have reported it works and generally the call-back has been around 30 minutes later.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just reporting back that I called at 10:24am and I got my return call at 11:39am.


----------



## mousedroid

Hi.  I booked a vacation package last fall for this coming May.  The package includes several nights at one of the onsite resorts and two park hopper passes for my fiancée and me.  I also have two no-expiration date tickets and she has one.  

Since I bought a package deal, I wanted to make sure our no-expiration date tickets did get days taken off of them.  I had linked those tickets to our magic bands when we originally planned this trip way back in 2020, and weren't planning to do a package deal.  

I went into "My MagicBands and Cards" yesterday and deactivated our no-expiration date tickets, but when I went back in this afternoon to check on something, this is what I found:



I checked her account and the ticket I deactivated for her was also listed as lost.  I thought maybe I clicked something wrong, so I reported both tickets as found, and they again showed up as Activated.  I then very deliberately clicked "Deactivate" and exited the site.  When I re-entered the site, I saw the same thing as before - my second ticket and her only ticket were both listed as Lost again.

I don't know what the ramifications are, if any, of leaving the tickets listed as Lost until after our trip (which would be about 6 weeks from now).  I don't want to risk losing them.  Is there a timeframe after which Disney simply deletes "Lost" tickets?


----------



## lanejudy

mousedroid said:


> I wanted to make sure our no-expiration date tickets did get days taken off of them.



You will need to do is stop at Guest Relations or a ticket window and have your package tickets "prioritized" to be used this trip.  

I think what you did was deactivate the physical hard ticket card, which only means you can't use that card to enter the parks.  You can use another card, or a MagicBand or the MyMagicMobile app -- any of these will access _any_ ticket in your MDE account.  They are interchangeable.  It's akin to having multiple spare keys to your house, any will open the front door even if you lose one or throw one away.


----------



## mousedroid

lanejudy said:


> You will need to do is stop at Guest Relations or a ticket window and have your package tickets "prioritized" to be used this trip.
> 
> I think what you did was deactivate the physical hard ticket card, which only means you can't use that card to enter the parks.  You can use another card, or a MagicBand or the MyMagicMobile app -- any of these will access _any_ ticket in your MDE account.  They are interchangeable.  It's akin to having multiple spare keys to your house, any will open the front door even if you lose one or throw one away.


OK, thank you.  I will take a list with us of the ticket numbers I DON'T want to use on our trip and stop at Guest Services before entering one of the parks for the first time.  Do you think I will need to do this each day we go to a park, or just the first day?


----------



## lanejudy

mousedroid said:


> Do you think I will need to do this each day we go to a park, or just the first day?


It _should_ carry forward once priority is set, but unfortunately sometimes things happen.  Keep an eye on it in MDE each day after you enter; it'll be much easier to get corrected onsite than after you get home.


----------



## mousedroid

lanejudy said:


> It _should_ carry forward once priority is set, but unfortunately sometimes things happen.  Keep an eye on it in MDE each day after you enter; it'll be much easier to get corrected onsite than after you get home.


Will do.  Thanks!


----------



## Lsdolphin

Has anyone here heard of “Boardwalk Ticketing”?


----------



## CarolynFH

Lsdolphin said:


> Has anyone here heard of “Boardwalk Ticketing”?


Yes, they are a respected authorized reseller, definitely worth checking their prices compared to other resellers.


----------



## mum22girlz

Lsdolphin said:


> Has anyone here heard of “Boardwalk Ticketing”?


I have purchased WDW tickets there a couple of times. No issues here.


----------



## Sandiz08

Just had  4 July 2020 magic your way tickets converted to July 2022 regular tickets for 408.00!! Ouch.


----------



## CarolynFH

Sandiz08 said:


> Just had  4 July 2020 magic your way tickets converted to July 2022 regular tickets for 408.00!! Ouch.


OMG! How many tickets? Were they hoppers? Genie+ included?


----------



## Sandiz08

CarolynFH said:


> OMG! How many tickets? Were they hoppers? Genie+ included?


4 Non hoppers, no genie, just 4 day tickets. The phone rep even said that’s a significant price difference. I was like yup! It’s sad , I have no other choice.


----------



## Lsdolphin

mum22girlz said:


> I have purchased WDW tickets there a couple of times. No issues here.


I am glad to hear this as I have a friend who purchased tickets from them and after completing her order realized she had made a mistake in typing her email address so she immediately sent them an email and has had no response to her email and is unable to find a phone number to contact them. She has also gone to their FB but they have not responded to inquiry there either and she noticed that there doesn’t seem to be any FB activity since 2020...she did check with her credit card to see if she had been charged yet but nothing showing up yet.


----------



## cdurham1

I had.a couple of tickets that we couldn't use in February.  How can I find what credit I have with Disney?  Can you find that info on the app or mydisneyexperience?  I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## lanejudy

Most likely the tickets disappeared from view in MDE after the expiration date.  You can call to ask.  Each ticket will be valued as of the date you purchased it, so if there was a price increase after you bought the ticket it still may have a lower value.


----------



## thinkerbell

We are retiring this year from the school system so we no longer have to take our vacation in the summer. Yaaaayyyyyy! We are thinking of going to Disney World near the beginning of November because we had heard that is a slower time. I went on to check the ticket rates and they seem a good bit higher during that time than even during the summer when they are packed. Do the prices on that calendar correlate to how crowded it usually is at a certain time of the year? I was thinking that it would be higher when it is usually crowded. Are we wrong in thinking that the beginning of November is a slower time? We were thinking about Nov. 6-16.


----------



## The Foolish Mortal

The middle of your trip is Veterans Day. its not the busiest holiday, but there are still usually larger than usual crowds then. If you want smaller crowds and maybe cheaper park tickets, look to end your trip around the 6th, not start it


----------



## CarolynFH

thinkerbell said:


> We are retiring this year from the school system so we no longer have to take our vacation in the summer. Yaaaayyyyyy! We are thinking of going to Disney World near the beginning of November because we had heard that is a slower time. I went on to check the ticket rates and they seem a good bit higher during that time than even during the summer when they are packed. Do the prices on that calendar correlate to how crowded it usually is at a certain time of the year? I was thinking that it would be higher when it is usually crowded. Are we wrong in thinking that the beginning of November is a slower time? We were thinking about Nov. 6-16.


Be aware of Jersey Week, which I think is the first or second week of November, and the Wine & Dine Half Marathon Weekend, which will be Nov. 3-6, 2022. Those tend to be busy times in the parks. The week before Thanksgiving and the first two weeks of December are generally a slow time in the parks, as are January after MLK Day and the first couple of weeks of February.  That said, the parks have been unusually busy since the reopening, especially in the last year or so, so previous patterns haven't been as predictive as before.


----------



## lanejudy

thinkerbell said:


> Are we wrong in thinking that the beginning of November is a slower time?


WDW has really gotten good at taking historically "low" times and creating reason to drawn in crowds by planning special events.  Summer is actually losing in popularity because of the heat and humidity.  November has become a very popular time to visit WDW.  Early November fits in between Halloween and Thanksgiving, with schools in some areas having time off around Veterans Day on the 11th.  Along with that, add in the holiday parties (Halloween ends, Christmas begins), Food & Wine Festival, half-marathon, Christmas decorations, and the popularity with DVC owners.  If you are looking for both lower crowds and lower costs, maybe consider mid- to late-September and mid- to late-January.


----------



## disneyfan150

The "modify" option is not showing on my ticket in the My Plans section on MDE.  Am I looking in the right place?  I wanted to upgrade to Hoppers.  Previously, I priced add PH, but I did not pull the trigger.  Now that I want to add PH, I can't find the option.

ETA: The option to modify is working again. Problem solved!


----------



## MMSM

What is the number to add genie plus to tickets in the morning?


----------



## Sandiz08

disneyfan150 said:


> The "modify" option is not showing on my ticket in the My Plans section on MDE.  Am I looking in the right place?  I wanted to upgrade to Hoppers.  Previously, I priced add PH, but I did not pull the trigger.  Now that I want to add PH, I can't find the option.


You might have to call if you can’t find it. I never had the option online.


----------



## maryj11

Question about purchasing tickets with a split stay. I’m wanting to add all my tickets on my first reservation for our entire stay. Problem is for 3 days at the first resort it only gives me the option to purchase 4 day park tickets. There is no option to change it to more days in MDE. So what do I do?


----------



## disneyfan150

maryj11 said:


> Question about purchasing tickets with a split stay. I’m wanting to add all my tickets on my first reservation for our entire stay. Problem is for 3 days at the first resort it only gives me the option to purchase 4 day park tickets. There is no option to change it to more days in MDE. So what do I do?


I did a split stay only once and everything about it seemed to be complicated. I had to call Disney to make my hotel reservations. My first hotel was booked as a package and the rep was able to add ticket days. The second hotel was booked as a "Resort Hotel Package" without tickets - weird. We did get double luggage tags and double coupons (free round of mini golf, etc.).

Just in case you were not aware, each hotel stay has it's own ADR window. In other words, you can't book all your days of dining for the entire trip at the 60 day mark of the first day of your first hotel. (Sorry about the run on sentence.) At the first 60 day mark, you can book through checkout of the first hotel. Then the second window opens at the 60 mark of your second hotel.


----------



## lanejudy

maryj11 said:


> Question about purchasing tickets with a split stay. ... So what do I do?


Are you trying to book a package?  Yes, the current online booking system apparently limits the package tickets to the length of the resort stay, with each resort being considered a separate stay.  You can either book a room-only for both parts of your split stay and buy tickets separately, or you will need to call to extend the tickets on the first part of the stay.


----------



## maryj11

lanejudy said:


> Are you trying to book a package?  Yes, the current online booking system apparently limits the package tickets to the length of the resort stay, with each resort being considered a separate stay.  You can either book a room-only for both parts of your split stay and buy tickets separately, or you will need to call to extend the tickets on the first part of the stay.


Ok thank you! I will just book room only and then buy tickets.


----------



## maryj11

disneyfan150 said:


> I did a split stay only once and everything about it seemed to be complicated. I had to call Disney to make my hotel reservations. My first hotel was booked as a package and the rep was able to add ticket days. The second hotel was booked as a "Resort Hotel Package" without tickets - weird. We did get double luggage tags and double coupons (free round of mini golf, etc.).
> 
> Just in case you were not aware, each hotel stay has it's own ADR window. In other words, you can't book all your days of dining for the entire trip at the 60 day mark of the first day of your first hotel. (Sorry about the run on sentence.) At the first 60 day mark, you can book through checkout of the first hotel. Then the second window opens at the 60 mark of your second hotel.


Yeah that stinks about the ADR’s.


----------



## McKelly

Both my DH and I have annual passes, however, our adult son would like to come with us in July BUT he is looking for a new job.  If he secures one, there is chance he will not be able to join us.  I'm worried about these park reservations.  If he purchases a 7 day ticket, makes theme park reservations for July now, but then is not able to come; can he cancel those theme park reservations and then use that ticket, say in December?


----------



## Marionnette

McKelly said:


> Both my DH and I have annual passes, however, our adult son would like to come with us in July BUT he is looking for a new job.  If he secures one, there is chance he will not be able to join us.  I'm worried about these park reservations.  If he purchases a 7 day ticket, makes theme park reservations for July now, but then is not able to come; can he cancel those theme park reservations and then use that ticket, say in December?


Yes he can cancel the park reservations and he can use the value of his current ticket toward a ticket that is valid during another visit. Just make sure to keep the ticket information recorded some place other than MDE. When the current ticket's valid dates have passed, the ticket will disappear from MDE even if it was never used.


----------



## Cynergy

Cynergy said:


> Thanks for the info. The final payment is due on March 1, we're already paid up. At that point we are supposed to get our Disney confirmation numbers. We're staying at POR. The agent has been vague when I've asked if they can be extended beyond the 6 days they offer, so I guess it's a wait and see once the reservation and tickets are in MDE. I did find another older thread on the boards from 2019 that someone mentioned they thought people were able to extend beyond what Dance the World offered. Once I know for sure I'll post an update so the most recent info is searchable on the forums.


Update. We got our tickets and after a morning and afternoon on hold and speaking with multiple cast members, including ticket escalations, I was not able to extend the tickets. So we are most likely going to purchase a 3 or 4 day ticket to cover the days we plan on being there.


----------



## Elephantay

Ok I am reading through any, many pages here...
We are planning a big trip for May 2023. How early can we buy tickets and when do we have to/should we decide park days? We cannot book our resorts for a few months but dont want to get locked out with parks. And for the record I think this is nuts!
Also, we never buy direct from WDW usually UT or AAA does that matter? TIA


----------



## lanejudy

Elephantay said:


> We are planning a big trip for May 2023. How early can we buy tickets and when do we have to/should we decide park days? We cannot book our resorts for a few months but dont want to get locked out with parks.


WDW has not released 2023 tickets or theme park reservations yet.  While I don't know for sure, I'd guess they'll release tickets and theme park reservations at the same time as the resort packages.  For the record, you can reserve a room-only now for up to 499 days out by calling.


----------



## Elephantay

lanejudy said:


> WDW has not released 2023 tickets or theme park reservations yet.  While I don't know for sure, I'd guess they'll release tickets and theme park reservations at the same time as the resort packages.  For the record, you can reserve a room-only now for up to 499 days out by calling.


Thanks- we are waiting for our DVC window to open up. Its good to know the park days are still free!


----------



## DaviVascaino

question:

If we get a 4 day ticket for out family it would cost us $1800. if we add the water park option, it goes to around 2K. It says I could use 4 days of water park. However, we just want one day of waterpark. 

My question: If I just show up at the water park and decide to buy once day only, how much that would be?? I was wondering if it would be the same price as 4 days by buying earlier or cheaper?


----------



## DaviVascaino

duplicate


----------



## lanejudy

DaviVascaino said:


> If I just show up at the water park and decide to buy once day only, how much that would be??


A 1-day waterpark ticket is $69, assuming you are talking about summer (May 28th thru Oct 2nd 2022). (plus tax)

The price to add Water Parks and Sports option to theme park tickets depends if you have the Park-Hopper option already.  If no PH, it is $70 to add the Water Park option to a 4-day base ticket (so basically the same as a 1-day ticket); if you already have the PH option, it's only about $20 to make that Park-Hopper Plus, which is the PH and the Water Park option. (plus tax)

The Water Park and Sports option will give you 4 entries for not only a water park but also mini-golf (before 4pm) and/or the Oak Trail golf course.


----------



## DaviVascaino

lanejudy said:


> A 1-day waterpark ticket is $69, assuming you are talking about summer (May 28th thru Oct 2nd 2022). (plus tax)
> 
> The price to add Water Parks and Sports option to theme park tickets depends if you have the Park-Hopper option already.  If no PH, it is $70 to add the Water Park option to a 4-day base ticket (so basically the same as a 1-day ticket); if you already have the PH option, it's only about $20 to make that Park-Hopper Plus, which is the PH and the Water Park option. (plus tax)
> 
> The Water Park and Sports option will give you 4 entries for not only a water park but also mini-golf (before 4pm) and/or the Oak Trail golf course.


that is a no brainer then, thank you!


----------



## JJ2017

My friend bought 3 day base tickets for her family of 5.  She did not receive any cards, all mobile on her phone.  She also doesn't have Magic Bands b/c they are staying at Dolphin.  Now she's realizing that she wants all of them to have something physical to scan in with/scan for LLs, etc.....  especially if the kids go off on their own for a bit or with their friends.

Her first park day is Epcot and is a casual day - walking over from Dolphin.  Can she pick up ticket cards at Guest Relations at International Gateway?

She's considering buying Magic Bands at this point to make it easier - but they are pricey.

What options can I give to her?

Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

JJ2017 said:


> My friend bought 3 day base tickets for her family of 5.  She did not receive any cards, all mobile on her phone.  She also doesn't have Magic Bands b/c they are staying at Dolphin.  Now she's realizing that she wants all of them to have something physical to scan in with/scan for LLs, etc.....  especially if the kids go off on their own for a bit or with their friends.
> 
> Her first park day is Epcot and is a casual day - walking over from Dolphin.  Can she pick up ticket cards at Guest Relations at International Gateway?
> 
> She's considering buying Magic Bands at this point to make it easier - but they are pricey.
> 
> What options can I give to her?
> 
> Thanks!


She can pick up cards at the ticket booth or at GR at the IG, no problem.  Tell her they'll have to go through security first, then take a left to the building where these services are.  And tell them to have fun!


----------



## JJ2017

CarolynFH said:


> She can pick up cards at the ticket booth or at GR at the IG, no problem.  Tell her they'll have to go through security first, then take a left to the building where these services are.  And tell them to have fun!


Thanks! Can she do this on her own earlier in the day?


----------



## CarolynFH

JJ2017 said:


> Thanks! Can she do this on her own earlier in the day?


Certainly - they'll be open during park hours - probably a little before the park opens, not sure how long after the park closes.


----------



## emilymad

I had tickets in MDE that were transfered to me by someone in my friends and family list.  I had been able to see the tickets but now that I am passed the dates of the tickets I no longer see the ticket in MDE.  The ticket was never used.  Do I need to call Disney to get this ticket back?  I have no immediate use for the ticket but I would prefer to see it in MDE.


----------



## lanejudy

emilymad said:


> I have no immediate use for the ticket but I would prefer to see it in MDE.


You probably won't be able to see it until you extend the dates.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

We bought 10 day tickets for our 15 night trip. Is my only option to get more park days to buy a 5 day ticket at full cost? It really stinks when you stay that long and annual passes aren't offered.


----------



## lanejudy

ChipNdale8887 said:


> We bought 10 day tickets for our 15 night trip. Is my only option to get more park days to buy a 5 day ticket at full cost? It really stinks when you stay that long and annual passes aren't offered.


You can buy a separate 5-day ticket.  That will be your most expensive option.

You can add the Water Parks and Sports or Park Hopper Plus option.  Both of those will extend your use-window to 15 days.  You'll have 10 days of major theme parks and 10 "plus" options to use on some non-park days:  waterparks, mini-golf (before 4pm) and/or Oak Trail golf.  This will cost $70 or $105 over the cost of base tickets.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

lanejudy said:


> You can buy a separate 5-day ticket.  That will be your most expensive option.
> 
> You can add the Water Parks and Sports or Park Hopper Plus option.  Both of those will extend your use-window to 15 days.  You'll have 10 days of major theme parks and 10 "plus" options to use on some non-park days:  waterparks, mini-golf (before 4pm) and/or Oak Trail golf.  This will cost $70 or $105 over the cost of base tickets.


When you say 10 days of theme parts and 10 water parks? What do you mean? So I could go to theme parks for 10 days then the last 5 I can go to waterparks getting 15 days of parks and water parks?


----------



## lanejudy

ChipNdale8887 said:


> When you say 10 days of theme parts and 10 water parks? What do you mean? So I could go to theme parks for 10 days then the last 5 I can go to waterparks getting 15 days of parks and water parks?


Yes, you can do 10 days in the major theme parks -- MK, Epcot, DHS, AK.  

You would also have 10 "entries" to the plus options -- waterparks, mini-golf and/or Oak Trail golf.  These can be used on the same day as a major theme park entry or on the other 5 days.  You can use multiple of these on the same day -- say Blizzard Beach and Winter Summer Land mini-golf on the same day.  

You have a max of 15 days to use all of these entitlements -- the 10 major theme parks and the 10 plus options -- in any order you'd like.  I'd suggest 2-3 theme parks days then a non-park day using a waterpark entry and mini-golf, then another 2-3 days in the theme parks followed by another non-park day doing a waterpark and Disney Springs, etc.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

lanejudy said:


> Yes, you can do 10 days in the major theme parks -- MK, Epcot, DHS, AK.
> 
> You would also have 10 "entries" to the plus options -- waterparks, mini-golf and/or Oak Trail golf.  These can be used on the same day as a major theme park entry or on the other 5 days.  You can use multiple of these on the same day -- say Blizzard Beach and Winter Summer Land mini-golf on the same day.
> 
> You have a max of 15 days to use all of these entitlements -- the 10 major theme parks and the 10 plus options -- in any order you'd like.  I'd suggest 2-3 theme parks days then a non-park day using a waterpark entry and mini-golf, then another 2-3 days in the theme parks followed by another non-park day doing a waterpark and Disney Springs, etc.


That's not such a bad Idea. We aren't usually water park people so I never really looked into it. So for us to add the Park Hopper Plus option to our tickets it looks like for my wife and I it would be $224 more. That's really not bad. Much better than $1075 it was to buy 5 day tickets for the both of us. I honestly think its either go to universal for 5 days for $600 or the Park Hopper Plus option for $224. I can't see paying another $1075 for 5 more days. 1 of our days we will be trying to go to Moonlight Magic at Hollywood Studios. I really really hope that Disney will open Annual Passes back up in May after Easter/Spring Break is over with and don't wait till September when they started selling them last year.


----------



## lanejudy

ChipNdale8887 said:


> So for us to add the Park Hopper Plus option to our tickets it looks like for my wife and I it would be $224 more.


You didn't mention if you already have Park Hoppers or just base tickets.  Adding the "plus" to Park Hopper tickets is only about $25 more per person.  Other Orlando area attractions are definitely options as well, you'll just need to decide what best fits your interests and budget.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

lanejudy said:


> You didn't mention if you already have Park Hoppers or just base tickets.  Adding the "plus" to Park Hopper tickets is only about $25 more per person.  Other Orlando area attractions are definitely options as well, you'll just need to decide what best fits your interests and budget.


We only have base tickets 1 park a day for 10 days. It sounds like for us the way to go is park hopper plus since its only $75 more over water parks and sports.


----------



## kathi

Has anyone been able to modify a ticket online lately?  I need to upgrade our tickets to more days and that function seems to not be working online or on the app.   

If not, how long are the wait times lately?  I don't have the kind of job that allows me to sit on hold for hours at a time but I don't want to miss out on making our park reservations (so we need the upgrades).


----------



## preemiemama

kathi said:


> Has anyone been able to modify a ticket online lately?  I need to upgrade our tickets to more days and that function seems to not be working online or on the app.
> 
> If not, how long are the wait times lately?  I don't have the kind of job that allows me to sit on hold for hours at a time but I don't want to miss out on making our park reservations (so we need the upgrades).


I called yesterday around 5 pm, and my wait was about 45 minutes (even though they said 20) to change an expired ticket into a useable one for this year's trip.  They offer a call back- and will try to call you back twice.  I opted for this first, but missed the calls on my cell phone somehow.  The CM I spoke to when I called back said that sometimes carriers suppress calls from unknown numbers, so not sure if it was that or user error!  Anyway, the call back is an option if you don't want to wait on hold.


----------



## Brian Noble

ChipNdale8887 said:


> We bought 10 day tickets for our 15 night trip. Is my only option to get more park days to buy a 5 day ticket at full cost? It really stinks when you stay that long and annual passes aren't offered.


Folks have given you good advice about the park hopper plus.

But, there are plenty of other things to do in the area as well---even at WDW. I was in a similar situation, a 14-night stay but a 10-day ticket. I did go to Typhoon Lagoon for one of those days, but I also saw a live concert at House of Blues and visited Sea World a couple of times as well. TBH, I was a little over the Disney theme parks after ten days. I would have gone if I'd had an AP, but doing other things was fun too.


----------



## las3888

We are planning a split stay.  We plan to go to MK for one day, no park hopping.  We will then move resorts and park hop for the second part of our stay for 2 park days.  Can I buy a 1 day ticket no park hopping for that first day, then purchase a 2 day park hopper for a day out (i.e. August 3 would be the MK no hopping day then 2 day park hoppers start August 5).  I have worked out the prices and it saves me a little money with the various tickets that we have/need to upgrade and tickets that we will have to purchase.  Will Disney see these 2 park tickets so close in date and somehow prevent this or cause some glitch in the system when trying to use since I am not park hopping the whole trip...?


----------



## emonade8

las3888 said:


> We are planning a split stay.  We plan to go to MK for one day, no park hopping.  We will then move resorts and park hop for the second part of our stay for 2 park days.  Can I buy a 1 day ticket no park hopping for that first day, then purchase a 2 day park hopper for a day out (i.e. August 3 would be the MK no hopping day then 2 day park hoppers start August 5).  I have worked out the prices and it saves me a little money with the various tickets that we have/need to upgrade and tickets that we will have to purchase.  Will Disney see these 2 park tickets so close in date and somehow prevent this or cause some glitch in the system when trying to use since I am not park hopping the whole trip...?


Since the cost to add park hopper is the same for a 2 or 3 day ticket, and a 3 day ticket costs less per day than a 1 day ticket, how do you save money by purchasing them separately? Genuinely curious, not being snarky.


----------



## lanejudy

las3888 said:


> Will Disney see these 2 park tickets so close in date and somehow prevent this or cause some glitch in the system when trying to use since I am not park hopping the whole trip...?


That's allowed.  There is very little savings of a 1-day vs 2-day or 3-day.   If it's the better price and suits your plans, go for it.


----------



## DisneyandBeerLover

I’m wondering about AP renewal: am I able to renew someone else’s AP, and my own, in person when they won’t be there? The other member of my regular travel party can’t go on this trip so I want to do both of ours. I know it can be done online but I want to do it in person


----------



## disneybirds

Can you prioritize tickets on the app or MDE?  If not, is it worth it to call and prioritize tickets before going? Seems like we previously could prioritize them on MDE.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Not sure if this is the right place to ask but…

I have a current room only reservation for may with 3-day PH G+  Fior DH and I. We also have park reservations. I want to buy 2 dsy tickets instead and add them to my MDE and use them in may instead and move my 3 day tix to a reservation we have in may. How can I add the new tix, move my existing tix yo a reservation in September without losing my park reservations? I thought there was a way to  prioritize which tix to use when. My biggest concern is losing the park reservations because they now are not available for the days I picked. TiA


----------



## lanejudy

I don't know of a way to prioritize tickets yourself.  However, only tickets with the correct date should be used so that will give "priority" to the 2-day tickets with the May dates.  So buy the 2-day tickets with the May dates, make sure they are linked in MDE, and then you should be able to "modify" the 3-day tickets to select your September dates.  I recommend linking the new tickets before changing the dates on the existing tickets because you could lose your park reservations if there is no ticket associated with those dates.


----------



## Erica Ladd

lanejudy said:


> I don't know of a way to prioritize tickets yourself.  However, only tickets with the correct date should be used so that will give "priority" to the 2-day tickets with the May dates.  So buy the 2-day tickets with the May dates, make sure they are linked in MDE, and then you should be able to "modify" the 3-day tickets to select your September dates.  I recommend linking the new tickets before changing the dates on the existing tickets because you could lose your park reservations if there is no ticket associated with those dates.


I was hoping it was this easy!!  I just didn’t want to lose our HS day because they are no longer available. And we do have 2 official reservations in MDE. So was hoping this would work!!


----------



## jlbf06

I’m not sure whether this is the right place to ask - we have an older non dated two day ticket linked to my 9 yr old son’s mde. Due to travel restrictions we haven’t had chance to use it and he turns ten this September. We have a trip booked for October. Will it disappear from his account once he turns 10? Or can he just go ahead and use it as it was purchased a few years ago for him?


----------



## lanejudy

jlbf06 said:


> I’m not sure whether this is the right place to ask - we have an older non dated two day ticket linked to my 9 yr old son’s mde. Due to travel restrictions we haven’t had chance to use it and he turns ten this September. We have a trip booked for October. Will it disappear from his account once he turns 10? Or can he just go ahead and use it as it was purchased a few years ago for him?


It won't disappear but if it's completely unused I believe you will need to upgrade it to an adult ticket.  Depending on how old it is, that could be $$.  I'd check prices and decide if sharing it with a younger family member might be a better option (sibling, cousin, even a friend).  It can be transferred no problem.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

anyone not able to modify their park tickets? we have 10 day tickets that we were looking to modify to a hopper and it keeps coming up down for maintenance when I click modify?


----------



## rlk

My husband and I each have 10-day, nondated, park hopper tickets that expire in 2036.  We plan on using 8 of those days this fall.  I was wondering if it makes any sense to purchase new date-based tickets for our fall trip and keep the other tickets to use in the future?  I am hoping to be able to apply them towards APs.


----------



## Skywalker3

Getting ready to buy WDW tickets this weekend. Considering UT. Have used them for Universal, and MNSSHP tickets, with no issues, but never with multi-day WDW tickets. Any issues linking UT tickets to MDE ? and if APs ever go on sale, may considering upgrading to AP. Is that do-able w UT tickets/not bought through WDW ? Thanks


----------



## lanejudy

rlk said:


> I am hoping to be able to apply them towards APs.


Do you recall how old these are, and are they non-expiring or do unused entries expire 14 days after first use?  If they are truly no-expiration, they have much greater value to use them as-is over multiple trips.  If they expire 14 days after 1st use are you willing to "waste" 2 days if you only use 8?  Though those 2 days of an older 10-day ticket was probably about $20 at the time you bought the tickets.

As to applying them towards AP (if available) -- you will not receive credit for "current" value.  They'll be valued based on when you bought them or the 2016 prices if older than that.  Be sure to do your math and know how much it will cost if you decide to upgrade.


----------



## lanejudy

Skywalker3 said:


> Any issues linking UT tickets to MDE ? and if APs ever go on sale, may considering upgrading to AP. Is that do-able w UT tickets/not bought through WDW ?


No and yes.


----------



## rlk

lanejudy said:


> Do you recall how old these are, and are they non-expiring or do unused entries expire 14 days after first use?  If they are truly no-expiration, they have much greater value to use them as-is over multiple trips.  If they expire 14 days after 1st use are you willing to "waste" 2 days if you only use 8?  Though those 2 days of an older 10-day ticket was probably about $20 at the time you bought the tickets.
> 
> As to applying them towards AP (if available) -- you will not receive credit for "current" value.  They'll be valued based on when you bought them or the 2016 prices if older than that.  Be sure to do your math and know how much it will cost if you decide to upgrade.


These tickets were given to us by guest services in 2019. They gave us each two sets of 5-day PH tickets with a 2036 expiration date. These tickets can be used over multiple trips.


----------



## lanejudy

rlk said:


> These tickets were given to us by guest services in 2019.


If you decide to use them, I'd confirm the last 2 days won't expire - in 2019 WDW no longer offered "no expiration" tickets, though I understand what you have were comped so I suppose it's possible.  Also comped tickets usually can't be upgraded, if that will make any difference in your plans.  "Used over multiple trips" may simply mean use one 5-day ticket one trip, and the other 5-day ticket on another trip.


----------



## rlk

lanejudy said:


> If you decide to use them, I'd confirm the last 2 days won't expire - in 2019 WDW no longer offered "no expiration" tickets, though I understand what you have were comped so I suppose it's possible.  Also comped tickets usually can't be upgraded, if that will make any difference in your plans.  "Used over multiple trips" may simply mean use one 5-day ticket one trip, and the other 5-day ticket on another trip.


I am sure they don't expire, well, at least until 2036 because due to a DME prioritization mess up, three days of one of the 5-day non-date-specific tickets were used on the last three days of our 2019 vacation. We still have the 5-day ticket in our DME. This ticket still has 2 days left. To fix the error, they also issued us 3-day comp tickets that also expire in 2036.


----------



## lanejudy

rlk said:


> I am sure they don't expire, well, at least until 2036 because due to a DME prioritization mess up, three days of one of the 5-day non-date-specific tickets were used on the last three days of our 2019 vacation. We still have the 5-day ticket in our DME. This ticket still has 2 days left. To fix the error, they also issued us 3-day comp tickets that also expire in 2036.


OK, sorry, I don't really have any advice about using 8 days of the comp tickets vs buying new for this fall other than mentioning that using multiple shorter length comp tickets may not be the best use of their value because additional days cost less on a longer multi-day ticket (i.e. two 5-day tickets costs more than one 10-day ticket, one 5-day plus one 3-day plus one 2-day costs more than a 10-day).

But i don't believe WDW will allow you to upgrade comp tickets to an AP, much less combining multiple tickets into an upgrade.  If you really want an AP I recommend buying one as soon as they come available.  In the meantime, you can book park reservations using the comp tickets and keep watching for APs.


----------



## rlk

lanejudy said:


> OK, sorry, I don't really have any advice about using 8 days of the comp tickets vs buying new for this fall other than mentioning that using multiple shorter length comp tickets may not be the best use of their value because additional days cost less on a longer multi-day ticket (i.e. two 5-day tickets costs more than one 10-day ticket, one 5-day plus one 3-day plus one 2-day costs more than a 10-day).
> 
> But i don't believe WDW will allow you to upgrade comp tickets to an AP, much less combining multiple tickets into an upgrade.  If you really want an AP I recommend buying one as soon as they come available.  In the meantime, you can book park reservations using the comp tickets and keep watching for APs.


Thank you   I think we will purchase new tickets and save the ones we already have to use at a later date.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

lanejudy said:


> No and yes.


I believe the only Downside to UT tickets is that if you want to upgrade them you have to do it at a Ticket booth and can't over the phone. At least this was how it was prepandemic.


----------



## dmunsil

ChipNdale8887 said:


> I believe the only Downside to UT tickets is that if you want to upgrade them you have to do it at a Ticket booth and can't over the phone. At least this was how it was prepandemic.


I have upgraded UT tickets using the MDE app and over the phone multiple times. Typically, though, the only tickets you can upgrade in MDE are current, unexpired tickets. If you have older tickets from previous ticket systems (i.e. Magic Your Way or even older) you haven't used, those may require a phone call or in-person visit to modify.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

dmunsil said:


> I have upgraded UT tickets using the MDE app and over the phone multiple times. Typically, though, the only tickets you can upgrade in MDE are current, unexpired tickets. If you have older tickets from previous ticket systems (i.e. Magic Your Way or even older) you haven't used, those may require a phone call or in-person visit to modify.


Oh Maybe it was Magic Your Way Tickets. Do you know if you can apply UT tickets to an Annual Pass if they come back?


----------



## dmunsil

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Oh Maybe it was Magic Your Way Tickets. Do you know if you can apply UT tickets to an Annual Pass if they come back?



You can definitely do it (I have done so multiple times). Or I guess I should say it's worked in the past. You can never be 100% sure that something that worked in the past will work in the future. But I don't see any reason to assume otherwise.

We have literally never bought tickets from anywhere other than UT, and I have upgraded tickets to Annual Passes probably 4 or 5 times. Granted, it was always in person, because usually we were at WDW anyway. I don't see why it wouldn't work with the app, I've just never done it.

I have, however, added days to UT tickets in the app, and added features (hopper, water park). That's worked fine for several years.


----------



## calablovedisney

Lsdolphin said:


> I am glad to hear this as I have a friend who purchased tickets from them and after completing her order realized she had made a mistake in typing her email address so she immediately sent them an email and has had no response to her email and is unable to find a phone number to contact them. She has also gone to their FB but they have not responded to inquiry there either and she noticed that there doesn’t seem to be any FB activity since 2020...she did check with her credit card to see if she had been charged yet but nothing showing up yet.


Did this get resolved? I am thinking of using them, but also cannot find any activity/reviews since 2020 either.


----------



## Lsdolphin

calablovedisney said:


> Did this get resolved? I am thinking of using them, but also cannot find any activity/reviews since 2020 either.


Yes she did get the tickets quickly and was happy!


----------



## WDWvet

Hopefully, someone can help with my ticket issue, Disney has not been very helpful at all.   When the Disney+ discount came out, I booked YC for 8/4/22-8/13/22 with 7-day tickets with Genie+, 2 adults, 3 children.    Last week, Southwest canceled our flights and rebooked us on flights that did not work for us, as a result, I "had" to add 2 days to the beginning of the trip but YC was not available so I booked POP for those 2 days.

Can I start using my 7-day tickets during my POP stay? If so, how?


----------



## lanejudy

WDWvet said:


> Can I start using my 7-day tickets during my POP stay? If so, how?


Are your tickets part of a package booking with the YC reservation?  If so, no you cannot activate the tickets early, not until your YC check-in date.  I'm not familiar with the Disney+ offer, but if it doesn't require tickets you can drop the tickets from the YC reservation (leaving it as a "basic package") and buy separate tickets starting with your POP stay.


----------



## Lsdolphin

What is current price to renew AP?


----------



## Marionnette

Lsdolphin said:


> What is current price to renew AP?


Which AP?


----------



## Lsdolphin

Marionnette said:


> Which AP?


Incredible pass


----------



## Marionnette

Lsdolphin said:


> Incredible pass


Incredi-pass renewal price is $1,104 plus tax (6.5%).


----------



## scrappinginontario

lanejudy said:


> Are your tickets part of a package booking with the YC reservation?  If so, no you cannot activate the tickets early, not until your YC check-in date.  I'm not familiar with the Disney+ offer, but if it doesn't require tickets you can drop the tickets from the YC reservation (leaving it as a "basic package") and buy separate tickets starting with your POP stay.


According to the offer, I read that park tickets are not part of the offer.


----------



## disneymomoftwins

Can I add Park Hopper to tickets I've already purchased thru Undercover Tourist?


----------



## AllisonLB1994

Yes! I did that for a trip in Dec 2021. In the MDE, go to where your tickets are linked. There is some sort of button that says edit or upgrade and you can make changes. I was able to add PH and Genie + that way. You can pick what you want to add to the ticket and then just pay that amount. You also can go to a guest services window but I liked that I could do this before the trip and already have it set up!


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Are AP’s for sale again? What about DVC    AP’s?


----------



## lanejudy

BLTtinkerbell said:


> Are AP’s for sale again? What about DVC    AP’s?


The only AP currently available for sale is the Pixie-Dust pass, which is essentially the FL Resident weekday pass.  If you _currently _have an AP with renewal looming, I believe you can renew to any pass for which you qualify even if it's not on sale to the general public at this time.


----------



## luckyman_apd

I have a question I think I know the answer to but just want to confirm with people who know more about it then me. Years ago we purchased 4 Non expiration 10 day park hopper with water park fun and more from UT. Being DVC members it made sense to plan for future visits with price increases and I could not have been more right. Those tickets have been a bargain as we have done some 3 day weekend trips and used 1 or 2 days only without paying a fortune. Taken advantage of annual pass discounts when they were offered saving the Non-ex tickets for when they were truly needed. But we've NEVER used any of the water park and more options. My wife and kids have 3 actual park days left and I have 5. Do we all still have 10 days of water park (and the other fun & more options) left on these tickets? That was supposed to be the deal when purchased is that you got 10 admissions to those on top of the 10 park admissions...but I just want to be sure. We are traveling over 4th of July and have theme park view room for fireworks....and NO DESIRE to be in the massive crowds on July 4th waiting to see fireworks so we were considering a waterpark. Just want to be sure those tickets will get us in. They are linked to MDE but I'm 95% sure I still have the physical cards UT mailed us all those years ago


----------



## lanejudy

luckyman_apd said:


> Do we all still have 10 days of water park (and the other fun & more options) left on these tickets?


Yes, if you haven’t used any of the “Plus” options you should still have 10 each.  Trust to clarify…these are “entries” not “days” and you can use more than 1 on any given date — such as a water park and mini-golf on the same day will use 2 Plus options.


----------



## daisylovesdisney

luckyman_apd said:


> I have a question I think I know the answer to but just want to confirm with people who know more about it then me. Years ago we purchased 4 Non expiration 10 day park hopper with water park fun and more from UT. Being DVC members it made sense to plan for future visits with price increases and I could not have been more right. Those tickets have been a bargain as we have done some 3 day weekend trips and used 1 or 2 days only without paying a fortune. Taken advantage of annual pass discounts when they were offered saving the Non-ex tickets for when they were truly needed. But we've NEVER used any of the water park and more options. My wife and kids have 3 actual park days left and I have 5. Do we all still have 10 days of water park (and the other fun & more options) left on these tickets? That was supposed to be the deal when purchased is that you got 10 admissions to those on top of the 10 park admissions...but I just want to be sure. We are traveling over 4th of July and have theme park view room for fireworks....and NO DESIRE to be in the massive crowds on July 4th waiting to see fireworks so we were considering a waterpark. Just want to be sure those tickets will get us in. They are linked to MDE but I'm 95% sure I still have the physical cards UT mailed us all those years ago



My family purchased the same NE tickets from UT right before Disney stopped selling them.  We'll be using the last of our theme park days this August and have gone to the water parks here and there with the tickets as well over the years.  No problem using them at the water parks at all.


----------



## DJFan88

2 part question:

1) We’ve always done split stays buying the package with tickets for the whole length of stay. So 1st reservation is hotel package with 10 day park hoppers, with only 6 nights at a resort. Then a RO reservation for the next 5 days. This still works, correct? I had to call to get the tickets that way, but they did it, but I guess it just made me nervous, and am looking for confirmation that that’s still how people do it.

2) I have no interest in the “plus” option for a hopper ticket. However, I couldn’t see a way to just buy 1 day at a water park if a couple of people in our party just wanted to go to one on one day. Or can they just buy one at the gate?
Thank you


----------



## daisylovesdisney

DJFan88 said:


> 2 part question:
> 
> 1) We’ve always done split stays buying the package with tickets for the whole length of stay. So 1st reservation is hotel package with 10 day park hoppers, with only 6 nights at a resort. Then a RO reservation for the next 5 days. This still works, correct? I had to call to get the tickets that way, but they did it, but I guess it just made me nervous, and am looking for confirmation that that’s still how people do it.
> 
> 2) I have no interest in the “plus” option for a hopper ticket. However, I couldn’t see a way to just buy 1 day at a water park if a couple of people in our party just wanted to go to one on one day. Or can they just buy one at the gate?
> Thank you



I did a search for Disney water park tickets and it came up -  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/tickets/water-parks/


----------



## DJFan88

daisylovesdisney said:


> I did a search for Disney water park tickets and it came up -  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/tickets/water-parks/


Ok thanks, so I’m guessing if I bought 2, I could just assign them to the 2 from our party who want them?


----------



## lanejudy

DJFan88 said:


> 2 part question:
> 
> 1) We’ve always done split stays buying the package with tickets for the whole length of stay. So 1st reservation is hotel package with 10 day park hoppers, with only 6 nights at a resort. Then a RO reservation for the next 5 days. This still works, correct? I had to call to get the tickets that way, but they did it, but I guess it just made me nervous, and am looking for confirmation that that’s still how people do it.
> 
> 2) I have no interest in the “plus” option for a hopper ticket. However, I couldn’t see a way to just buy 1 day at a water park if a couple of people in our party just wanted to go to one on one day. Or can they just buy one at the gate?
> Thank you


1) Yes, to do a split stay with 1 set of tickets you now have to call to get a longer ticket on the first stay.  Be aware that you won't get the "length of stay" extension on the tickets with a split stay, just the valid use window of the ticket.  (If you bought 10-day tickets you're good with your 6+5.)

2) Not with a package, but yes you can buy stand-alone water park tickets -- as many as you want for whichever members of your party want to go.  Check pricing -- if you already have hoppers, I think the "plus" is much less expensive than buying a 1-day waterpark ticket.  It can be added after you arrive for just the people who want it.  If you only have base tickets and don't plan to hop, the 1-day waterpark ticket may be the better price.


----------



## DJFan88

lanejudy said:


> 1) Yes, to do a split stay with 1 set of tickets you now have to call to get a longer ticket on the first stay.  Be aware that you won't get the "length of stay" extension on the tickets with a split stay, just the valid use window of the ticket.  (If you bought 10-day tickets you're good with your 6+5.)



What is a length of stay extension?  
For the package part I bought a 6 night room stay with 10 day park hopper tickets. Then I separately have a 5 night RO reservation.

Also you are right about the pricing! It appears to only be $20 more per ticket to add the plus option! That would basically allow anyone to go to a water park whenever they want?!


----------



## Runnsally

Hi, all.  I have Platinum APs that expire 6/29/22.  On 5/5/22, I renewed the APs in advance to Incredi-pass APs.  I now have additional tickets in MDE listed as “Disney Incredi-pass Renewal” with an expiration date of 5/5/23.  

Is this normal?  If so, is it safe to assume the expiration date will update to 6/29/23 once the renewal Incredi-pass AP is activated?  

Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

lanejudy said:


> 1) Yes, to do a split stay with 1 set of tickets you now have to call to get a longer ticket on the first stay.  Be aware that you won't get the "length of stay" extension on the tickets with a split stay, just the valid use window of the ticket.  (If you bought 10-day tickets you're good with your 6+5.)
> 
> 2) Not with a package, but yes you can buy stand-alone water park tickets -- as many as you want for whichever members of your party want to go.  Check pricing -- if you already have hoppers, I think the "plus" is much less expensive than buying a 1-day waterpark ticket.  It can be added after you arrive for just the people who want it.  If you only have base tickets and don't plan to hop, the 1-day waterpark ticket may be the better price.


I tried pricing out 7 day ticket (most allowed on the site) with just Park Hopper and then the Park Hopper Plus.  Adding the + only added $20 to the ticket so most definitely the better option, especially as it allows more than just 1 day to visit the water parks and other attractions too.


----------



## DJFan88

lanejudy said:


> 2) Not with a package, but yes you can buy stand-alone water park tickets -- as many as you want for whichever members of your party want to go.  Check pricing -- if you already have hoppers, I think the "plus" is much less expensive than buying a 1-day waterpark ticket.  It can be added after you arrive for just the people who want it.  If you only have base tickets and don't plan to hop, the 1-day waterpark ticket may be the better price.





scrappinginontario said:


> I tried pricing out 7 day ticket (most allowed on the site) with just Park Hopper and then the Park Hopper Plus.  Adding the + only added $20 to the ticket so most definitely the better option, especially as it allows more than just 1 day to visit the water parks and other attractions too.


Yes I think I will do that because we can also mini golf a couple of times and my boys golf. They already have tee times at 2 different courses, and now they could try the Oak one too.
It’s hard to grasp that by paying only $20 more for the whole 10 day ticket, you now gain 10 new experiences.


----------



## CarolynFH

Runnsally said:


> Hi, all.  I have Platinum APs that expire 6/29/22.  On 5/5/22, I renewed the APs in advance to Incredi-pass APs.  I now have additional tickets in MDE listed as “Disney Incredi-pass Renewal” with an expiration date of 5/5/23.
> 
> Is this normal?  If so, is it safe to assume the expiration date will update to 6/29/23 once the renewal Incredi-pass AP is activated?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes.  Basically it's telling you that you have until 5/5/23 to activate the renewal voucher; if you don't activate by then, it becomes a credit that you can apply to the purchase of a new AP or other ticket.  Once you activate, the expiration date of the actual pass will become 6/29/23.


----------



## tjkraz

Is it still true that the base theme park days and waterpark & sports options are separate entities and need not overlap? Specifically, if we bought a 4-day park ticket with water park option, we could visit the theme parks on 4 days and then a waterpark on the 5th day, correct?

Thank you.


----------



## Dvcguy1

Purchased a 1 day plus water park ticket. Have my park reservation completed. How do I know or show that I have a plus ticker at the Water  park.  I know they do not have water park reservations.   i don't see a water park or plus option on the ticket


----------



## DaviVascaino

no news about when 2023 tickets will be available for purchase? need to buy for my FEb 2023 trip


----------



## Marionnette

DaviVascaino said:


> no news about when 2023 tickets will be available for purchase? need to buy for my FEb 2023 trip


Probably not until June 8 when packages for 2023 are available online. At that point, ticket prices for 2023 should also be published.


----------



## Juventus

I have a few 1 day complementary tix linked to my account and a bunch of old plastic tickets at home from previous trips.  Is there a way for me to use ink the old plastic cards to avoid having to go to guest relations to get new articles tickets?


----------



## lanejudy

Juventus said:


> I have a few 1 day complementary tix linked to my account and a bunch of old plastic tickets at home from previous trips.  Is there a way for me to use ink the old plastic cards to avoid having to go to guest relations to get new articles tickets?


As long as it hasn't been de-activated, any ticket media (hard plastic, MB) attached to your profile will access any ticket on your profile


----------



## Bravesfan

We have a split stay with 3 nights AKL and 2 at Polynesian.  When I made the reservations I reserved as packages - a 3 day ticket for AK and 2 day for Poly.   I want to change to a 5 day ticket... much cheaper.  On my planning page I can only purchase a 4 day at AK and can't remove ticket from Poly reservation.  Do you think customer service would fix this for me if I called.  I can make a new AK reservation but not the 2 days at Poly.  This is our first and probably only split stay.


----------



## lanejudy

Bravesfan said:


> Do you think customer service would fix this for me if I called.


Yes.  You will need to call to do this.  Add the extra ticket days to your first reservation package.  Then drop the tickets from the second package making it a “basic package.”  Neither room should need to be cancelled/rebooked doing it this way.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Robo said:


> *An AP can be "renewed"* (including any upgrades or downgrades) within 60 days BEFORE and up to 30 days AFTER AP expiration.
> There is a renewal price discount and the original AP's Anniversary calendar date will not change.



I renewed my Platinum+ pass the other day, about 60 days prior to expiration, but I switched it to a Sorcerer Pass. In my MDE, it indicates it is a Renewal.

The expiration date on my Platinum+ Pass is July 26, 2022. 
The expiration date on my Sorcerer Renewal Pass is May 28, 2023.

Is this something I need to call about, or when I go to activate the renewal will the date update to be one year from the original expiration?


----------



## CarolynFH

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I renewed my Platinum+ pass the other day, about 60 days prior to expiration, but I switched it to a Sorcerer Pass. In my MDE, it indicates it is a Renewal.
> 
> The expiration date on my Platinum+ Pass is July 26, 2022.
> The expiration date on my Sorcerer Renewal Pass is May 28, 2023.
> 
> Is this something I need to call about, or when I go to activate the renewal will the date update to be one year from the original expiration?


No need to call. The May 28, 2023 expiration date is the date that your renewal certificate expires. In other words you have until that day to activate your AP. If you do not activate it by that date, the amount you paid becomes a credit that you can apply to the purchase of a new AP or other ticket. Once you do activate your renewal, the date will update to be July 26, 2023. 

Disney no longer allows people to buy AP vouchers and hold them as long as they want before they activate them. One year after purchase, they turn into a credit.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

CarolynFH said:


> No need to call. The May 28, 2023 expiration date is the date that your renewal certificate expires. In other words you have until that day to activate your AP. If you do not activate it by that date, the amount you paid becomes a credit that you can apply to the purchase of a new AP or other ticket. Once you do activate your renewal, the date will update to be July 26, 2023.
> 
> Disney no longer allows people to buy AP vouchers and hold them as long as they want before they activate them. One year after purchase, they turn into a credit.


Thank you so much! 

It’s so hard to keep up with all the policy changes lately.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Are upgrades still available? We have 4 day base passes coming up in 2 weeks as part of a package.  We were thinking of getting the Pixie Dust Pass, weekdays mostly work fine for us and are residents. Can we upgrade our 4 day base to the Pixie AP?


----------



## lanejudy

supersuperwendy said:


> Can we upgrade our 4 day base to the Pixie AP?


As of now, the Pixie Dust pass is the only AP currently available outside of a renewal.  As long as you don't use your 4-day tickets on a block-out date you should be able to upgrade.


----------



## supersuperwendy

lanejudy said:


> As of now, the Pixie Dust pass is the only AP currently available outside of a renewal.  As long as you don't use your 4-day tickets on a block-out date you should be able to upgrade.


Ok and I'm thinking one full day will still need to be on the 4 day pass to upgrade.  Our 4 park days are Friday, Sat, Sun, Mon.  So on Sunday June 19th I can enter AK with Day 3 of my 4 day pass and before leaving upgrade to Pixie which will ok for Monday which is Epcot and onward for non blocked out weekdays?  Wil this mess up my Epcot reservation? Sound about right? The gate value of our 4 day pass exceeds that of Pixie, so in theory they can convert to Pixie without any payment plan needed?


----------



## lanejudy

supersuperwendy said:


> Our 4 park days are Friday, Sat, Sun, Mon. So on Sunday June 19th I can enter AK with Day 3 of my 4 day pass and before leaving upgrade to Pixie which will ok for Monday which is Epcot and onward for non blocked out weekdays?


No, you can't do this anymore.  You cannot upgrade a ticket to an AP after using that ticket on what would have blocked-out to the AP.  So since the Pixie Dust pass blocks pretty much all weekends, you cannot upgrade a 4-day ticket that was used to enter a park on a weekend.  You can upgrade the 4-day ticket to a Pixie Dust pass, but you will need a separate 2-day admission to use for the Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## supersuperwendy

lanejudy said:


> No, you can't do this anymore.  You cannot upgrade a ticket to an AP after using that ticket on what would have blocked-out to the AP.  So since the Pixie Dust pass blocks pretty much all weekends, you cannot upgrade a 4-day ticket that was used to enter a park on a weekend.  You can upgrade the 4-day ticket to a Pixie Dust pass, but you will need a separate 2-day admission to use for the Saturday and Sunday.


Hi, Okay so how about on the Morning of Day 4, I visit the ticket window outside of International Gateway and upgrade prior to entering the park?  It's a Monday so the Pixie should be good to go? And the 4th park day would be still on there and unused?


----------



## Marionnette

supersuperwendy said:


> Hi, Okay so how about on the Morning of Day 4, I visit the ticket window outside of International Gateway and upgrade prior to entering the park?  It's a Monday so the Pixie should be good to go? And the 4th park day would be still on there and unused?


You would not be able to use the 4-day pass on any day blocked out for Pixie Pass if you want to upgrade the ticket. Using it on Saturday and/or Sunday would disqualify the 4-day pass from being upgradable to a Pixie Pass.


----------



## lanejudy

supersuperwendy said:


> Hi, Okay so how about on the Morning of Day 4, I visit the ticket window outside of International Gateway and upgrade prior to entering the park?  It's a Monday so the Pixie should be good to go? And the 4th park day would be still on there and unused?


It's not about which day you do the upgrade or where you do that upgrade.  _It's the day(s) you already used on the 4-day ticket._  The 4-day ticket cannot be upgraded to a Pixie Dust AP if you use it to enter any park on Saturday or Sunday.  You'll need a separate 2-day ticket for the weekend days of your visit if you really want to upgrade the 4-day ticket to a Pixie Dust AP.  

Considering your 4-day ticket already cost more than the Pixie Dust AP, and you would need a separate 2-day ticket for the weekend dates you have planned -- I recommend just using the 4-day ticket as-is.  If you still have interest in a Pixie Dust pass, buy it separately and activate after this trip.

This is something WDW changed when they finally brought APs back after covid.  To upgrade any ticket, it cannot be used on any date(s) that would be blocked out by the new ticket/AP.


----------



## DaviVascaino

Can I use a regular park day ticket and swap for a water park ?


----------



## dmunsil

lanejudy said:


> To upgrade any ticket, it cannot be used on any date(s) that would be blocked out by the new ticket/AP.


I may have misunderstood this policy. Right after it changed, I thought people were reporting that you couldn't upgrade a ticket to a lower tier annual pass if the ticket was _valid_ on a blacked out day for that pass, whether you had _used_ the ticket on one of those days or not. Was that not the case?


----------



## lanejudy

dmunsil said:


> I may have misunderstood this policy. Right after it changed, I thought people were reporting that you couldn't upgrade a ticket to a lower tier annual pass if the ticket was _valid_ on a blacked out day for that pass, whether you had _used_ the ticket on one of those days or not. Was that not the case?


To my knowledge, the only issue is when a ticket has been _used _on a blocked out day.


----------



## lanejudy

DaviVascaino said:


> Can I use a regular park day ticket and swap for a water park ?


A 1-day ticket?  Maybe but it would not be the best exchange since a 1-day theme park ticket costs more than a Waterpark admission.  Usually no refund.
Or 1 day off a multi-day theme park ticket?  No, you cannot do that.  You can add the Plus option add-on to go to the waterparks; it may cost less than a regular water park admission.


----------



## DaviVascaino

lanejudy said:


> A 1-day ticket?  Maybe but it would not be the best exchange since a 1-day theme park ticket costs more than a Waterpark admission.  Usually no refund.
> Or 1 day off a multi-day theme park ticket?  No, you cannot do that.  You can add the Plus option add-on to go to the waterparks; it may cost less than a regular water park admission.


One day off a multi day theme park I meant. The plus options can be done at the water park entrance? I am going in February, so I can't commit to water park due to weather


----------



## supersuperwendy

lanejudy said:


> It's not about which day you do the upgrade or where you do that upgrade.  _It's the day(s) you already used on the 4-day ticket._  The 4-day ticket cannot be upgraded to a Pixie Dust AP if you use it to enter any park on Saturday or Sunday.  You'll need a separate 2-day ticket for the weekend days of your visit if you really want to upgrade the 4-day ticket to a Pixie Dust AP.
> 
> Considering your 4-day ticket already cost more than the Pixie Dust AP, and you would need a separate 2-day ticket for the weekend dates you have planned -- I recommend just using the 4-day ticket as-is.  If you still have interest in a Pixie Dust pass, buy it separately and activate after this trip.
> 
> This is something WDW changed when they finally brought APs back after covid.  To upgrade any ticket, it cannot be used on any date(s) that would be blocked out by the new ticket/AP.


Okay thanks for the insight.


----------



## Julia M

Hello, I have a number of old passes. Four or five years ago, I had most of them transferred on to a heavy plastic ticket. It has a square QR code and a 12 digit code on the bottom that consists of mostly numbers and a few letters (ex: 3040 1962 D056). I have written down what is available on each ticket (some park hoppers, some 1 park and  a bunch of "extras")
Are these able to be used "as is" or will they need to be transferred to a new ticket format?
I do not believe they are currently "assigned" to anyone. These were made almost as new tickets, from paper ones (primarily before 2010)
I have one ticket that "escaped" from  the folded paper identifying it......is there a number I can call to get info on that ticket?
Our family did 5 or 6 WDW trips from 2001 to 2010. However, in 2010 my oldest started college, so we've only done two very short trips since then, for Twirlmania and then a family wedding. So the tickets are old and I don't want to credit them towards new ones, because they are worth a lot more as admission. 
Any input is appreciated.


----------



## lanejudy

Julia M said:


> Are these able to be used "as is" or will they need to be transferred to a new ticket format?


*First - please remove that number before someone steals it!*

If the tickets pre-date 2016 and are fully-unused, you can link to MDE and assign to anyone.  If they are 2016 or later, you will only be able to use the value as a credit towards new tickets.


----------



## Julia M

lanejudy said:


> *First - please remove that number before someone steals it!*
> 
> If the tickets pre-date 2016 and are fully-unused, you can link to MDE and assign to anyone.  If they are 2016 or later, you will only be able to use the value as a credit towards new tickets.


LOL, I just made up a number sequence as an example. No worries.

Unfortunately, they have all been used (except one). Originally, they were purchased prior to 2016 (all of them), but I believe we converted them to the newer Disney ticket format (like a credit card, with a QR code and bar for swiping) in February 2018.
Is the date based on when they were originally purchased, or when they were "set" in the format they are currently in (If that makes sense?). 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## lanejudy

Julia M said:


> they have all been used (except one). …
> Is the date based on when they were originally purchased, or when they were "set" in the format they are currently in (If that makes sense?).


ok, I’m going to assume all were purchased with the “no expire option.”

Once you link them to MDE you should be able to see how many entitlements are left.  Or try making reservations to see how many each allows you to make.
Then one will need to be assigned to each individual who is going to the parks. For old tickets it doesn’t really make much difference Who originally used the ticket.  _BUT _once someone uses it now, it cannot be re-assigned again.  So if there are different entitlements left, and/or some people may go more/less days than others, it is important to figure that out now.

I’m not sure what you are asking about dates.  Since already used, the tickets cannot be upgraded in any manner, you can only use them as-is.  But if fully unused, the value is based on when purchased - or 2016 if older.


----------



## Julia M

lanejudy said:


> ok, I’m going to assume all were purchased with the “no expire option.”
> 
> Once you link them to MDE you should be able to see how many entitlements are left.  Or try making reservations to see how many each allows you to make.
> Then one will need to be assigned to each individual who is going to the parks. For old tickets it doesn’t really make much difference Who originally used the ticket.  _BUT _once someone uses it now, it cannot be re-assigned again.  So if there are different entitlements left, and/or some people may go more/less days than others, it is important to figure that out now.
> 
> I’m not sure what you are asking about dates.  Since already used, the tickets cannot be upgraded in any manner, you can only use them as-is.  But if fully unused, the value is based on when purchased - or 2016 if older.



Perfect, thank you.  I misunderstood your previous post....my apologies. When you said _"If they are 2016 or later, you will only be able to use the value as a credit towards new tickets.", _I interpreted that to mean I could not use the remaining credits (for parks or the waterparks etc) as is and could only use a dollar credit towards new tickets. So that's why the date mattered to me. I appreciate you clarifying that is not true.

And yes, these were all purchased with the "no expiration" feature. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Lsdolphin

I should know this but can’t remember...

1.  If I renew my AP which expires on 6/24 by phone or online does it automatically activate or     do I have to go and have it activated when I arrive in WDW which won’t be until September.

2.  Can I use multiple Disney gift cards to pay for AP via phone or online?


----------



## tombrawnt

Hi -  

I have 7 day PH G+ tickets purchased for 18-25 Jul (2022) along with Park Res for each day.

We've decided we wanted to hit up Typh Lag this trip so I am looking at adding the PH plus upgrade.

I know we can upgrade through the website but here is my question that is keeping me from doing so:

Will my current Park Reservations get reset once I upgrade? (Meaning - will I lose my current reservations since I"m upgrading to the PH Plus).

I've read about folks who have upgraded tickets to AP and believe I saw Disney stating they had issues where the Park Reservations were being removed when folks did that.


----------



## vinotinto

Hello! So, I have 2-day *COMP *base tickets that we received back in 2016 when Disney closed 2 days for Hurricane Matthew. I contacted them about getting a refund on my unused days (I went for a long weekend and had a 4 or 5 day ticket and was able to use only 2 or 3 days) and they issued us 2-day base tickets instead. I have a "Will Call" number and have never tried to link the tickets to MDE because every time we have gone since 2016, it has made more financial sense to purchase the tickets or AP that I needed, instead of trying to use these 2-day base tickets and purchase the remaining tickers... _However_, it's been *6 years* since they were issued, and I have a 4-day trip coming up. I'm thinking about using these tickets and then buying 2-day PHs. Here are my questions and I would love your savvy expertise and experience:

1. The tickets are comp and non-upgradeable. I assume I cannot pay to turn them into hoppers, correct? I don't think I've ever heard of anyone that has been able to add-on to a comp ticket here in the DIS. (Language from the email: "_complimentary tickets cannot be upgraded nor can they be applied toward a package to meet eligibility requirements_.")

2. I'm going to take the plunge and add them to MDE and cross my fingers that they work. If, for any reason, that doesn't work (it has been 6 years!)), is there a specific knowledgeable ticket line I can call? Or should I plan to call and not try to do this online?

3. OK, let's assume I've been able to link the tickets and purchase new tickets. Can someone walk me through the best way to prioritize tickets and especially, if there is a way for me to do this without having to go to Guest Relations? Could the Contemporary Resort do it for me? Here is the kicker, I may want to use the 2 days of Base tickets on arrival and departure days (half-days each) so I would have to prioritize the Base ticket on day 1, the PH tickets on day 2-3 and the Base Ticket on Day 4. UGH!

4. And finally, does it matter that I will have 2 separate sets of tickets for the purpose of making Park Reservations. Are specific tickets tied to a reservation, or does it simply look to make sure you have enough days covered?

Any other suggestions or recommendations? TIA!


----------



## DaviVascaino

most places that offer discounted tickets have not released their 2023 tickets (ticketatworks, etc..)

How long does it usually take?


----------



## lanejudy

DaviVascaino said:


> most places that offer discounted tickets have not released their 2023 tickets (ticketatworks, etc..)
> 
> How long does it usually take?


Maybe it has to do with their contract with WDW... Undercover Tourist has 2023 tickets available online.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Ok so I just renewed my AP which expires on 6/24 and I finally got it to link to my MDE...although my current expiration date is not until June 24th the expiration date for my new AP shows June 15th, 2023....I expected the new expiration date to be exactly a year later has this changed???


----------



## CarolynFH

Lsdolphin said:


> Ok so I just renewed my AP which expires on 6/24 and I finally got it to link to my MDE...although my current expiration date is not until June 24th the expiration date for my new AP shows June 15th, 2023....I expected the new expiration date to be exactly a year later has this changed???


No.  MDE is showing you the expiration for the renewal voucher that you just purchased.  You have until June 15, 2023 to activate your new AP, which will then expire on June 24, 2023.  If you don't activate it by June 15, 2023, the amount you just paid becomes a credit that you can apply to the purchase of a new AP or other ticket.  IOW, the days of buying multiple AP vouchers and activating them years later (when AP prices are much higher) are over.


----------



## Lsdolphin

CarolynFH said:


> No.  MDE is showing you the expiration for the renewal voucher that you just purchased.  You have until June 15, 2023 to activate your new AP, which will then expire on June 24, 2023.  If you don't activate it by June 15, 2023, the amount you just paid becomes a credit that you can apply to the purchase of a new AP or other ticket.  IOW, the days of buying multiple AP vouchers and activating them years later (when AP prices are much higher) are over.


Thank you!


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Has anyone had any Success in buying a Ticket that is longer than 10 days? Can they add days at the hotel to it or will I need to buy another 5 day ticket to get 15 days at the parks?


----------



## lanejudy

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Has anyone had any Success in buying a Ticket that is longer than 10 days? Can they add days at the hotel to it or will I need to buy another 5 day ticket to get 15 days at the parks?


There are longer tickets available to UK residents (maybe Europe and Australia?).  But in the US the longest ticket is 10 days.  If you have a longer visit planned, maybe try adding the waterparks & sports option, which with a 10 day ticket gives you 10 extra options and extends the ticket use window to 15 days.  So 15 days to use the 10 theme park entries and 10 "plus" options (waterparks, mini-golf, Oak Trail 9-hole golf and/or Oak Trail footgolf).


----------



## ptmmg

I was told that everyone in the room has to have the same type on ticket is this true?  I was told the My Disney experience would not work you have different types of tickets. I wanted to get myself and husband 4 day base tickets but my 2 teenagers 4 day hoppers with water parks but told we can't do that.?


----------



## Marionnette

ptmmg said:


> I was told that everyone in the room has to have the same type on ticket is this true?  I was told the My Disney experience would not work you have different types of tickets. I wanted to get myself and husband 4 day base tickets but my 2 teenagers 4 day hoppers with water parks but told we can't do that.?


If you book a package, then everyone on the reservation needs to have the same tickets. If you book a room-only reservation, everyone can have different tickets if the want to.

Problems with booking Genie + could happen when one person had an AP and others had multi-day tickets. It wasn't a problem if various people had different types of multi-day tickets.


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

Hi all! I tried searching the thread but didn't find quite what I think I'm looking for.  

We are thinking of doing a split stay, 3 nights in the first resort and 2 nights in the second resort. We only want to do 2 park days total, one of which would fall on the second day at the second resort (in other words, we change resorts Tuesday, second park day is Wednesday). I think I understand correctly that if we buy a two day ticket as a package with the first resort, that ticket would expire on our check out day from that resort. Can/will Disney extend the expiration of the ticket through the second stay or would I need to add a one day ticket to each resort stay (in other words, book two packages)? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## lanejudy

LittleStinkerbelle said:


> I think I understand correctly that if we buy a two day ticket as a package with the first resort, that ticket would expire on our check out day from that resort.


A ticket bought with a package will expire _the later of_ check-out day OR based on the length of ticket.  A 2-day ticket is valid for any 2 days within a 4-day window based on the start date (a ticket bought with a package automatically starts check-in day regardless of your first planned park day).

Unless your first park day is check-in day, I recommend buying tickets separately and making a room-only resort reservation.  The ticket _should_ then extend far enough to use on your 2nd stay.  Alternatively, a 2-day ticket is minimal savings over two 1-day tickets.  Buy separate tickets for each if your planned days are more than 4 days apart.


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

lanejudy said:


> A ticket bought with a package will expire _the later of_ check-out day OR based on the length of ticket.  A 2-day ticket is valid for any 2 days within a 4-day window based on the start date (a ticket bought with a package automatically starts check-in day regardless of your first planned park day).
> 
> Unless your first park day is check-in day, I recommend buying tickets separately and making a room-only resort reservation.  The ticket _should_ then extend far enough to use on your 2nd stay.  Alternatively, a 2-day ticket is minimal savings over two 1-day tickets.  Buy separate tickets for each if your planned days are more than 4 days apart.


Thank you - I appreciate it!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Question. I buy a 5 day park ticket starting August 1st. Link it to MDE and I pick my park reservations. What happens if I have to cancel the trip? I know I'd need to cancel the park reservations and could use the ticket for a credit. How do you handle changing the date to the new trip, paying the price difference and making new park reservations? It would be easy to go to guest relations, but being out of state that doesn't work. Waiting until you arrive to do this, you may lose out on park availability. Thanks.


----------



## lanejudy

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> What happens if I have to cancel the trip?


If you know the new dates when you cancel, or before the original August dates are past, it should be easy to change it yourself in MDE.  If you don't have the new plans yet just be sure to make note of the ticket number(s) and value of each.  It is likely the original tickets will disappear from your view after the expiration date,  so you will need to call to change them after that.  However the CM will be able to access it for you.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

lanejudy said:


> If you know the new dates when you cancel, or before the original August dates are past, it should be easy to change it yourself in MDE.  If you don't have the new plans yet just be sure to make note of the ticket number(s) and value of each.  It is likely the original tickets will disappear from your view after the expiration date,  so you will need to call to change them after that.  However the CM will be able to access it for you.



Thank you.


----------



## Splash2013

I'm an annual pass holder so a little unfamiliar with 3-4 day regular tickets. Just bought regular tickets via the disney website and linked them to the appropriate people. Florida resident so did the online ID verification but both tickets are for people 18+. Can we scan into the parks directly with our magic bands or do we have to stop at will call first to show proof of residency? One person is my husband (same address) and the other is my mother who does not live at the same address (still a Florida resident of course) and is linked to me on MDE if that matters. I purchased both tickets on my MDE account.


----------



## Marionnette

Splash2013 said:


> I'm an annual pass holder so a little unfamiliar with 3-4 day regular tickets. Just bought regular tickets via the disney website and linked them to the appropriate people. Florida resident so did the online ID verification but both tickets are for people 18+. Can we scan into the parks directly with our magic bands or do we have to stop at will call first to show proof of residency? One person is my husband (same address) and the other is my mother who does not live at the same address (still a Florida resident of course) and is linked to me on MDE if that matters. I purchased both tickets on my MDE account.


If they are regular tickets and not a Florida resident special ticket, then there is no need to verify residency. You paid the same price as a non- resident. If they are special Florida resident tickets then every adult must show proof of residency.


----------



## Splash2013

Marionnette said:


> If they are regular tickets and not a Florida resident special ticket, then there is no need to verify residency. You paid the same price as a non- resident. If they are special Florida resident tickets then every adult must show proof of residency.


Thanks! It's super confusing because when I checked out it said we only had to go to will call IF we didn't have a magic band linked or magic mobile after I completed the online proof of residency. We'll build some time the first am.


----------



## cjlong88

We are looking to add a day to our park tickets with Genie+ included. Our dates are December 25 to January 2. The website gives me a warning saying if you modify your tickets and choose 2022 dates then Genie+ will stay on your tickets. If you choose 2023 dates then Genie+ will be removed from your tickets.

Does anyone have experience with modifying their tickets with G+ included and their dates begin in 2022 and end in 2023? I would like to be able to add a day without losing G+.


----------



## Runnsally

Hi, all.  A little rusty at this...

I renewed my Platinum Pass and now I have a  "Disney Incredi-Pass Renewal".  I have not used the renewal to enter a park yet.  Do I need to activate the renewal AP at Guest Services or can I just go through the tapstile? 

Thanks!


----------



## Richard Costa

Hello,

I am heading to DW in August and just found some old tickets from 2004 and 2010. I don't know how many days, if any, are on them.  Is there a way I can determine this before my trip?  They say, "No Expiration" on them.

Thank you.

Rich Costa


----------



## erionm

Richard Costa said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am heading to DW in August and just found some old tickets from 2004 and 2010. I don't know how many days, if any, are on them.  Is there a way I can determine this before my trip?  They say, "No Expiration" on them.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Rich Costa


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/index.php/faq/tickets/uses-remaining/


----------



## Narcoossee11

Some people have been successful putting ticket info into DME. 
Ticket info should pop up.


----------



## Richard Costa

Narcoossee11 said:


> Some people have been successful putting ticket info into DME.
> Ticket info should pop up.


Thank you.  What is DME?


----------



## Richard Costa

erionm said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/index.php/faq/tickets/uses-remaining/


Thank you.


----------



## CarolynFH

Richard Costa said:


> Thank you.  What is DME?


Most likely a typo for MDE.

(DME used to stand for the late, lamented Disney’s Magical Express, but that’s irrelevant now.)


----------



## jenbear123

Anyone else not able to make changes to their tickets on through My Disney Experience recently? Tried yesterday and today and every time I click "Change ticket" I get the loading screen and then nothing happens. Help!


----------



## aoconnor

Question for the experts. I have a Sorcerror's Pass that expires soon. I have an old Gold AP voucher that was never activated - do you think I can use the value of that towards the renewal, then with the incremental leftover (due to renewal discount) apply that towards the $99 waterparks option?


----------



## CarolynFH

aoconnor said:


> Question for the experts. I have a Sorcerror's Pass that expires soon. I have an old Gold AP voucher that was never activated - do you think I can use the value of that towards the renewal, then with the incremental leftover (due to renewal discount) apply that towards the $99 waterparks option?


As @Robo always said (I miss him - hope he’s all right!), just “ask nicely,” and you may get your wish!


----------



## cjlong88

Are you allowed to extend your ticket an extra day while in the middle of your vacation? 

Obviously I would want to check the park pass reservation system before doing so, but we are split on whether we want to visit a park or we want to do something else on our departure day. It's probably something we would like to decide halfway through the vacation, basing our decision off how much we are getting done and if there is need/want for a half day of park time before heading home.


----------



## Runnsally

cjlong88 said:


> Are you allowed to extend your ticket an extra day while in the middle of your vacation?
> 
> Obviously I would want to check the park pass reservation system before doing so, but we are split on whether we want to visit a park or we want to do something else on our departure day. It's probably something we would like to decide halfway through the vacation, basing our decision off how much we are getting done and if there is need/want for a half day of park time before heading home.


Yes


----------



## kevind2112

This may have been answered already, but I wanted to make sure I'm clear with our specific question 

We are taking our daughter down next week to join the DCP. My wife and I have bought a package that includes room and tickets. We want to purchase her tickets only so she can enjoy some park time with us before she starts her job. Because of the uncertainty of her schedule for that week, we're not sure if she'll be able to use all of the tickets. We will schedule reservations for her just in case. Our question, if she ends up not being able to attend the park with us on one or more days, are those tickets still good for future dates? As a DCP, she'll have blackout dates, so we'd love her to be able to use the unused tickets during her stay? Anything we have to do proactively? Thank you!!!


----------



## lanejudy

kevind2112 said:


> if she ends up not being able to attend the park with us on one or more days, are those tickets still good for future dates?


If she does NOT go into the parks with you at all, the ticket will retain it’s value towards a future ticket.  

However, a partially-used ticket will lose all value as of the expiration date even if there are unused entitlements remaining.  So I suggest planning just a couple of days that you know she can join you, then if her schedule looks to allow for more park time you can add days to the ticket before parks close on the day she uses the 2nd entry.  You will need to keep an eye on the theme park reservation calendar, though.


----------



## kevind2112

lanejudy said:


> If she does NOT go into the parks with you at all, the ticket will retain it’s value towards a future ticket.
> 
> However, a partially-used ticket will lose all value as of the expiration date even if there are unused entitlements remaining.  So I suggest planning just a couple of days that you know she can join you, then if her schedule looks to allow for more park time you can add days to the ticket before parks close on the day she uses the 2nd entry.  You will need to keep an eye on the theme park reservation calendar, though.



I got you. So we should just buy her like a 2 day park admission since we know she'll be able to attend at least 2 days with us. For the other days, we are probably better off just buying her day passes. Understood about the reservation calendar. So far the week is totally in the green, so fingers crossed.

Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

kevind2112 said:


> I got you. So we should just buy her like a 2 day park admission since we know she'll be able to attend at least 2 days with us. For the other days, we are probably better off just buying her day passes. Understood about the reservation calendar. So far the week is totally in the green, so fingers crossed.
> 
> Thanks!


Almost but not quite.  Yes, you can purchase her a 2 day park admission ticket but, if you know before the end of the 2nd day she's going to be able to join you for an additional day(s), you can go to guest services before the parks close and add 1 or more days to the ticket.  It will most likely be less costly to add a 3rd (and 4th) day to an existing ticket rather than purchase a 1 day ticket.  Adding a 5th day will definitely be more cost effective to add to an existing ticket.


----------



## kevind2112

scrappinginontario said:


> Almost but not quite.  Yes, you can purchase her a 2 day park admission ticket but, if you know before the end of the 2nd day she's going to be able to join you for an additional day(s), you can go to guest services before the parks close and add 1 or more days to the ticket.  It will most likely be less costly to add a 3rd (and 4th) day to an existing ticket rather than purchase a 1 day ticket.  Adding a 5th day will definitely be more cost effective to add to an existing ticket.


Ah great! Thanks for that! That really helps!


----------



## punkin

I had a trip planned last summer for me and my girls. I bought four 2-day tickets and attached them in my MDE account with park reservations. Unfortunately, I had to cancel so these tickets were never used in the parks. They apparently no longer exist on my MDE account. 

I'm now planning a possible trip this fall. How can I use these tickets? Can I just reattach them to new people (DD's husband for example)? Will I have to pay more (honestly, I'm probably going at a slower time)? Or did I lose the money I paid?

Also, my original plan had 4 people, now it's only 3. How long can I keep the 4th ticket? Will it expire?

I haven't been to Disney since the park reservation system was instituted, so I am completely confused. 

As an asside...I really miss the 10 day non expiring park hoppers.


----------



## CarolynFH

punkin said:


> I had a trip planned last summer for me and my girls. I bought four 2-day tickets and attached them in my MDE account with park reservations. Unfortunately, I had to cancel so these tickets were never used in the parks. They apparently no longer exist on my MDE account.
> 
> I'm now planning a possible trip this fall. How can I use these tickets? Can I just reattach them to new people (DD's husband for example)? Will I have to pay more (honestly, I'm probably going at a slower time)? Or did I lose the money I paid?
> 
> Also, my original plan had 4 people, now it's only 3. How long can I keep the 4th ticket? Will it expire?
> 
> I haven't been to Disney since the park reservation system was instituted, so I am completely confused.
> 
> As an asside...I really miss the 10 day non expiring park hoppers.


You’ll need to call Disney Ticketing at 407-566-4985 to apply the value of those tickets to new tickets. Since they’re unused, you should be able to reassign them to different people from those they were originally assigned to. The value of the 4th ticket will not expire, but when you’re ready to use it you’ll have to call again (unless you use it to buy a new ticket and then change that one again later).


----------



## punkin

CarolynFH said:


> You’ll need to call Disney Ticketing at 407-566-4985 to apply the value of those tickets to new tickets. Since they’re unused, you should be able to reassign them to different people from those they were originally assigned to. The value of the 4th ticket will not expire, but when you’re ready to use it you’ll have to call again (unless you use it to buy a new ticket and then change that one again later).


Thank you. I hate calling but I guess I'll have to.


----------



## CarolynFH

punkin said:


> Thank you. I hate calling but I guess I'll have to.


Yes, the tickets drop off of your MDE account once their time of use expires (although Disney can still see them).  Some people go into MDE before they expire and change them to some future date, so that they'll keep showing in MDE. But if you don't really know when you might use them, you could end up paying an additional amount to change to "temporary" dates and then need real dates that are less expensive and not being able to get a refund for the difference.


----------



## punkin

CarolynFH said:


> Yes, the tickets drop off of your MDE account once their time of use expires (although Disney can still see them).  Some people go into MDE before they expire and change them to some future date, so that they'll keep showing in MDE. But if you don't really know when you might use them, you could end up paying an additional amount to change to "temporary" dates and then need real dates that are less expensive and not being able to get a refund for the difference.


That's good. I actually have a plan for this year. Once it's settled, I might just try to do that. I can always call if it doesn't work. Since I bought them in June 2022, they should still be good until the end of 2022? Am I understanding that right?


----------



## CarolynFH

punkin said:


> That's good. I actually have a plan for this year. Once it's settled, I might just try to do that. I can always call if it doesn't work. Since I bought them in June 2022, they should still be good until the end of 2022? Am I understanding that right?


If you can still see them in MDE, then you can do that - go into MDE and change the dates.  You might have to pay an additional amount, depending on the dates you choose.  If you can't see them in MDE, that's because their possible use time has ended, and you'll have to call.  Their value (Disney's online price when you bought them) won't go away, it will remain as a credit that you can apply to new tickets - one old-ticket credit to one new ticket.


----------



## lanejudy

punkin said:


> Unfortunately, I had to cancel so these tickets were never used in the parks. They apparently no longer exist on my MDE account.


They are in your account, but unfortunately you can’t see them; you’ll need to call and a CM can help you change the dates.  You will need to pay any extra if the new dates cost more; usually no refund if the new tickets are less (you can ask nicely).   You can also shift the new tickets to whomever will use them this trip.

The 4th ticket will hold it’s credit value indefinitely until you are ready to use it.  I suggest asking the CM to transfer it to your profile.


ETA: oops, I didn’t see the prior replies before I answered.


----------



## DaviVascaino

I have an upcoming trip in FEb 2023. I have not bought the tickets. Can I buy 2 tickets using one card at U tourist  and the other 2 tickets using a different card? Can I link all 4 tickets to my MDE without any issues? Or do I have to buy all 4 tickets in one transaction? trying to split the payment among 2 different cards


----------



## CarolynFH

DaviVascaino said:


> I have an upcoming trip in FEb 2023. I have not bought the tickets. Can I buy 2 tickets using one card at U tourist  and the other 2 tickets using a different card? Can I link all 4 tickets to my MDE without any issues? Or do I have to buy all 4 tickets in one transaction? trying to split the payment among 2 different cards


Sure, just set up one purchase of 2 tickets, pay with CC #1, then start over, set up purchase of 2 more tickets and use CC #2. UT won’t mind. You’ll use the confirmation number UT sends to link each pair of tickets to MDE and assign them to the respective individuals. No problem!


----------



## DaviVascaino

CarolynFH said:


> Sure, just set up one purchase of 2 tickets, pay with CC #1, then start over, set up purchase of 2 more tickets and use CC #2. UT won’t mind. You’ll use the confirmation number UT sends to link each pair of tickets to MDE and assign them to the respective individuals. No problem!


so I will get one unique number for each individual ticket right? not one number for all four?


----------



## CarolynFH

DaviVascaino said:


> so I will get one unique number for each individual ticket right? not one number for all four?


Well, it's been a few years since I ordered from UT, but I know I did have individual numbers to link to each person.  I'm just not sure whether they came as individual numbers or as one confirmation number that sort of "opened up" into multiple tickets when I linked it to MDE.

I *DO* remember that it was easy-peasy, so don't worry!!  Order your tickets, you'll be fine!


----------



## rdrjj5

Hi. I'm hoping someone may have experience with this. I bought MYW with no exp for my kids when they were under 10. About 7 years ago they used some of the days but they were now 13 at the time so we went to guest services and they were switched to adult tickets for use. There are still days left on these tickets and I can see them in the app. In January 2020 they went as adults but a new profile was made for them on my app as an 18+ in order not to confuse tickets.  We are now going to take a quick trip using those tickets. I have them on my hotel reservation under there adult profile but the tickets are not on this profile. I have made a park reservation with the MYW tickets but they are not linked to the hotel for EE. Under the ticket on my app is a button to reassign the ticket. Does anyone know if I reassign the ticket to their adult profile will it link to their magic bands and hotel reservations or should I wait until we arrive and go to concierge for ticket support?


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Can you add park hopper once you arrive at WDW? I would do this before I started using the ticket.


----------



## scrappinginontario

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Can you add park hopper once you arrive at WDW? I would do this before I started using the ticket.


Yes you can but regardless if when you add (before use or during trip) it it will be the same cost.  You will always pay for length of stay so if you’ll want it for at least one day it’s better to buy sooner than later.


----------



## 1999baja272

We have a friend going with us for our December trip. She got a room at pop with 4 day tickets. She wants to add the 5th day, obviously the more day tickets you buy the cheaper they are. Can she add the 5th day at the cheaper price or does she have to add a single day at full price? Thanks


----------



## lanejudy

1999baja272 said:


> Can she add the 5th day at the cheaper price or does she have to add a single day at full price?


She can add a 5th day to the ticket she has.  She may be able to do this through MDE otherwise she’ll have to call.


----------



## punkin

CarolynFH said:


> You’ll need to call Disney Ticketing at 407-566-4985 to apply the value of those tickets to new tickets. Since they’re unused, you should be able to reassign them to different people from those they were originally assigned to. The value of the 4th ticket will not expire, but when you’re ready to use it you’ll have to call again (unless you use it to buy a new ticket and then change that one again later).


Just tried calling as my plans firmed up... this number no longer works.


----------



## CarolynFH

punkin said:


> Just tried calling as my plans firmed up... this number no longer works.


Sorry - I’ll delete it from my list.


----------



## vinotinto

punkin said:


> Just tried calling as my plans firmed up... this number no longer works.


That is so weird because I just received my ticket order from WDW Ticketing last night, and the phone number listed for it is indeed: 407-566-4985 and the email still is: ticket.inquiries@disneyworld.com.

Maybe try calling again (during regular business hours)? They may have had a problem with phone lines?


----------



## punkin

vinotinto said:


> That is so weird because I just received my ticket order from WDW Ticketing last night, and the phone number listed for it is indeed: 407-566-4985 and the email still is: ticket.inquiries@disneyworld.com.
> 
> Maybe try calling again (during regular business hours)? They may have had a problem with phone lines?


I called the main line and arranged for a call back. It's fine, but i tried several times with that number (during business hours) and they just said to call the main number.


----------



## vinotinto

punkin said:


> I called the main line and arranged for a call back. It's fine, but i tried several times with that number (during business hours) and they just said to call the main number.


Wow, yet another understaffed area.


----------



## vinotinto

Question: I purchased tickets online via WDW and got them in the mail last night. I had already linked them as a whole order. Is there a way know which ticket was assigned to each person in MDE (i.e.,  is there a way to see the ticket number in MDE)?


----------



## DIS_MERI

vinotinto said:


> Question: I purchased tickets online via WDW and got them in the mail last night. I had already linked them as a whole order. Is there a way know which ticket was assigned to each person in MDE (i.e.,  is there a way to see the ticket number in MDE)?


You should be able to look in MDE and see under "Magicbands and Cards" which card is linked to which person


----------



## vinotinto

DIS_MERI said:


> You should be able to look in MDE and see under "Magicbands and Cards" which card is linked to which person


I was able to find the numbers in the app!


----------



## punkin

I'm so confused. I got my "expired" tickets upgraded on the phone and they are showing in my MDE account attached to the correct names. Is that it? I won't get actual tickets? Can I use what I have electronically through my "wallet?" What if I want physical tickets? have no email from Disney.


----------



## lanejudy

punkin said:


> I'm so confused. I got my "expired" tickets upgraded on the phone and they are showing in my MDE account attached to the correct names. Is that it? I won't get actual tickets? Can I use what I have electronically through my "wallet?" What if I want physical tickets? have no email from Disney.


If you'd prefer you can get a hard plastic ticket at the tapstyle when you enter the first park.  You can also use an old MagicBand from a previous trip, buy a new MagicBand or use the app on your phone.


----------



## punkin

lanejudy said:


> If you'd prefer you can get a hard plastic ticket at the tapstyle when you enter the first park.  You can also use an old MagicBand from a previous trip, buy a new MagicBand or use the app on your phone.


Thank you... but the e tickets I  currently have are usable? I don't have to transfer them to a hard pladtic card or magic band if I don't want to?


----------



## vinotinto

punkin said:


> Thank you... but the e tickets I  currently have are usable? I don't have to transfer them to a hard pladtic card or magic band if I don't want to?


Nothing is transferred, just accessed via a plastic ticket or MB. They are linked in your account, so you are good to go. Have you made park reservations yet?


----------



## punkin

vinotinto said:


> Nothing is transferred, just accessed via a plastic ticket or MB. They are linked in your account, so you are good to go. Have you made park reservations yet?


Yes. I did that


----------



## CJK

Hi all! Does Disney not still have the option to pay an additional fee to allow your tickets to not expire for 14 days after use? I could have sworn that I read that somewhere. I have some friends staying offsite for 14 days. They only want 4 day tickets, and they want those park days to be spread out over those 2 weeks. Is it not possible to get a 4 day ticket that will cover those 14 days (for an additional fee)?


----------



## Marionnette

CJK said:


> Hi all! Does Disney not still have the option to pay an additional fee to allow your tickets to not expire for 14 days after use? I could have sworn that I read that somewhere. I have some friends staying offsite for 14 days. They only want 4 day tickets, and they want those park days to be spread out over those 2 weeks. Is it not possible to get a 4 day ticket that will cover those 14 days (for an additional fee)?


Nope. That option is no longer available. A 4-day ticket will be valid for admission for any 4 days over 7 days, starting with the first day that the ticket is valid.


----------



## lanejudy

CJK said:


> They only want 4 day tickets, and they want those park days to be spread out over those 2 weeks. Is it not possible to get a 4 day ticket that will cover those 14 days (for an additional fee)?


The only way to make a 4-day ticket valid for that long is to have a single onsite stay of 13 nights.  Otherwise, they'll need to adjust their plans to fit in the 7-day valid use window or buy a longer ticket.


----------



## Candycane83

I got my 6 day tickets for March 18,2023… the ticket says it’s valid March 18-26. I was thinking of going March 20 instead of March 18. Would I be ok doing that? Or should I try calling to change the date of the tickets?


----------



## Marionnette

Candycane83 said:


> I got my 6 day tickets for March 18,2023… the ticket says it’s valid March 18-26. I was thinking of going March 20 instead of March 18. Would I be ok doing that? Or should I try calling to change the date of the tickets?


You can wait until 3/20 to use your ticket the for first time but it will still expire 3/26.


----------



## grossnmoe01

Hello-  I am going to Disney with a friend who has never been.  She booked the reservation under her name.  I am wanting to surprise her and add on another park day.  Is there a way to do this without telling her till after the fact?  If I call Disney with the reservation # will they let me add to it?

Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## DaviVascaino

so it does not matter when I put my first day ticket as long as the 10 day period includes all the days I want to go, correct?

Example: my first park day would be a saturday and my last day would be a Friday (7 day park trip). . If I put as my first park day period a Wednesday (I could use 7 days up to  Friday), I can save $100.


----------



## lanejudy

DaviVascaino said:


> so it does not matter when I put my first day ticket as long as the 10 day period includes all the days I want to go, correct?
> 
> Example: my first park day would be a saturday and my last day would be a Friday (7 day park trip). . If I put as my first park day period a Wednesday (I could use 7 days up to  Friday), I can save $100.


As long as that Wednesday start date is _before _the Saturday you will use the ticket, yes that's correct.


----------



## DaviVascaino

lanejudy said:


> As long as that Wednesday start date is _before _the Saturday you will use the ticket, yes that's correct.



yes it is. 

 Clarifying: 7 day ticket from Feb 11th (Saturday) to Friday 17th ( we go back home on 18th). 

Start day would be Wednesday Feb 8th .


----------



## CarolynFH

DaviVascaino said:


> yes it is.
> 
> Clarifying: 7 day ticket from Feb 11th (Saturday) to Friday 17th ( we go back home on 18th).
> 
> Start day would be Wednesday Feb 8th .


Yep. Our family did exactly that in 2020 - it was cheaper to buy 6-day hoppers that started on Friday, even though they wouldn’t start using them until Sunday. The last day to use them was the following Friday, their last day in the parks. Worked perfectly!


----------



## RoseGold

I have a FL AP from late October 2021. I am going for early October 2022 and want to renew.  Can I "activate" and present all my stuff then?  Or do I have to do it at some point after October?


----------



## RoseGold

grossnmoe01 said:


> Hello-  I am going to Disney with a friend who has never been.  She booked the reservation under her name.  I am wanting to surprise her and add on another park day.  Is there a way to do this without telling her till after the fact?  If I call Disney with the reservation # will they let me add to it?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the info.


You can assign tickets to whoever you want in your friends. But she will be able to see it under her tickets. The place this could come up is when she is trying to get admission the first day.  Otherwise, you'd really have to dig for this.


----------



## CarolynFH

RoseGold said:


> I have a FL AP from late October 2021. I am going for early October 2022 and want to renew.  Can I "activate" and present all my stuff then?  Or do I have to do it at some point after October?


You can renew your AP as early as 60 days before expiration or as late as 30 days after expiration.  My understanding is that FL residents can prove residency and renew online, and their renewal APs take effect seamlessly after the older one expires, i.e., no need for a visit to GR before entering a park.


----------



## seema

I have not gone to WDW since the time of the printed paper tickets!

So we are planning to go there now.
Got tickets in My Disney Experience.

I just spoke to a WDW agent- he told me there are least 4 ways to get admission:

a) get a magic band and get ticket loaded there
b) copy the ticket form my Disney Experience on the cell phone to my wallet on the cell phone - get it scanned into the turnstile that scans tickets from the cell phone
c) print the ticket reservation and go to "will call" ticket booth on day of admission, and ? get paper tickets
d) print the ticket reservation and go to WDW customer service (maybe at Disney Springs) in advance and get ?paper tickets?

Are these correct? Any other options?

I post this because I am not sure I want to buy a magic band just to scan the tickets there and then get admission.
I do not usually carry a cell phone- I am old fashioned with printed tickets.


(PS-we also get separate tickets for Mickeys Halloween night- I was send plastic tickets by WDW - I presume I use those tickets to get into the evening event)?


----------



## Marionnette

seema said:


> I have not gone to WDW since the time of the printed paper tickets!
> 
> So we are planning to go there now.
> Got tickets in My Disney Experience.
> 
> I just spoke to a WDW agent- he told me there are least 4 ways to get admission:
> 
> a) get a magic band and get ticket loaded there
> b) copy the ticket form my Disney Experience on the cell phone to my wallet on the cell phone - get it scanned into the turnstile that scans tickets from the cell phone
> c) print the ticket reservation and go to "will call" ticket booth on day of admission, and ? get paper tickets
> d) print the ticket reservation and go to WDW customer service (maybe at Disney Springs) in advance and get ?paper tickets?
> 
> Are these correct? Any other options?
> 
> I post this because I am not sure I want to buy a magic band just to scan the tickets there and then get admission.
> I do not usually carry a cell phone- I am old fashioned with printed tickets.
> 
> 
> (PS-we also get separate tickets for Mickeys Halloween night- I was send plastic tickets by WDW - I presume I use those tickets to get into the evening event)?


That CM was spot on with their advice. The only thing that I would add is that there is a Guest Services location at every park. You don't need to go to Disney Springs. You can pick your tickets up there or at a ticket booth and they will issue plastic tickets, not paper or Tyvek.


----------



## lanejudy

seema said:


> I post this because I am not sure I want to buy a magic band just to scan the tickets there and then get admission.
> I do not usually carry a cell phone- I am old fashioned with printed tickets.


You can pick-up a hard plastic ticket -- like a credit card.  Print your confirmation then either stop by a ticket window or Guest Relations location outside a park, or they can issue a hard plastic ticket at the tapstile.  You can also do this at Disney Springs if you will be there the day/evening prior to going to a park.


----------



## cyndiloveswalt

I’m heading down with a group of girls in October for 4 days. I bought my tickets before they told me they only go to the parks 3 days. Can you decrease days and get a refund for the extra day? I don’t want to sit on hold forever if someone can help me. Worse case I guess I buy a 3 day ticket and save the 4 day for a future trip but I’d rather not put out an extra $500.


----------



## sequoia 14

cyndiloveswalt said:


> I’m heading down with a group of girls in October for 4 days. I bought my tickets before they told me they only go to the parks 3 days. Can you decrease days and get a refund for the extra day? I don’t want to sit on hold forever if someone can help me. Worse case I guess I buy a 3 day ticket and save the 4 day for a future trip but I’d rather not put out an extra $500.


Having recenty been in this situation I was told no as to the refund.  I was offered a credit of the difference in price and I could then spend it on something else. At the time I used it to buy Genie+ although that is no longer an option. 

Is there anything else you think you might need like Memory Maker?


----------



## cyndiloveswalt

sequoia 14 said:


> Having recenty been in this situation I was told no as to the refund.  I was offered a credit of the difference in price and I could then spend it on something else. At the time I used it to buy Genie+ although that is no longer an option.
> 
> Is there anything else you think you might need like Memory Maker?


I actually sat on hold for about an hour and a half last night after they escalated me up to someone higher and he was able to change my ticket and refunded me the $114. Was pleasantly surprised thinking they would not do it.


----------



## DemonLlama

I am trying to renew my daughter and son-in-law's Annual Passes, upgrading from Sorcerer to the Incredi-pass because the whole family is going over Thanksgiving this year. 

Since they are Florida residents, despite attempting to use my card (I'm a Colorado resident)  to pay everything up front for the whole pass, it keeps telling me I have to enter a card with a Florida address to renew. 

Is this correct? It's showing the same renewal price I just paid for my own, I'm not trying to set up installments, but Disney won't let me pay for it with a Colorado address?

I bought these at Guest Services last October without an issue (with a Colorado address credit card) but logging into their MDE and trying to renew, I can't seem to get it to work. 

Am I stuck getting on the phone for hours at this point? Or am I missing something?

ty!


----------



## DIS_MERI

DemonLlama said:


> I am trying to renew my daughter and son-in-law's Annual Passes, upgrading from Sorcerer to the Incredi-pass because the whole family is going over Thanksgiving this year.
> 
> Since they are Florida residents, despite attempting to use my card (I'm a Colorado resident)  to pay everything up front for the whole pass, it keeps telling me I have to enter a card with a Florida address to renew.
> 
> Is this correct? It's showing the same renewal price I just paid for my own, I'm not trying to set up installments, but Disney won't let me pay for it with a Colorado address?
> 
> I bought these at Guest Services last October without an issue (with a Colorado address credit card) but logging into their MDE and trying to renew, I can't seem to get it to work.
> 
> Am I stuck getting on the phone for hours at this point? Or am I missing something?
> 
> ty!


Will it let you use a disney gift card?


----------



## DemonLlama

DIS_MERI said:


> Will it let you use a disney gift card?


Don't have one to try -- but the reason I'm trying to use this particular card is the offer of $300 off if I spend XXX in the first three months (and these two Annual Passes do it in one go!)


----------



## maryj11

I have searched and cannot find the answer to my question. I booked a package for 2 nights at Pop Century and added 3 days of park tickets. We are doing a split stay and I need 4 days of park tickets. I looked on MDE and there is no option to add another day.
Can I add an extra day ticket if I purchased a package?


----------



## lanejudy

Packages limit tickets to the length of stay.  You should be able to add another day but you’ll have to call.


----------



## maryj11

lanejudy said:


> Packages limit tickets to the length of stay.  You should be able to add another day but you’ll have to call.


Thank you! I did call and they added a day


----------



## babydoll65

lanejudy said:


> Packages limit tickets to the length of stay.  You should be able to add another day but you’ll have to call.


Actually you can have a ten day ticket with even a one night stay and make it a pkg but you need to call to do this. Plus, any modifications you will need to call as well. When I rent dvc points, I usually do a one nights stay on my arrival day at any onsite resort and add a seven or eight day parkhopper to make it a pkg. Its just a little bit of security if I need to cancel and not get stuck with tickets. I have the same type of package coming up in a few weeks, another 1 next May and another 1 the following September.


----------



## lanejudy

Correct.  I maybe should have been more clear - _online_ restricts a package ticket to max length of stay; anything longer requires a call.


----------



## Mom2darlingboys

I read the first page of this thread, but could not possibly get through all 623 pages for an answer to my question. 

We are purchasing 8-day basic tickets and would like to hop on our LAST DAY ONLY. Is it possible to upgrade to a hopper for that one day and pay the difference? Or would it be less hassle to buy 7-day tickets then one day park-hopper for our last day?

I was thinking about going to Guest Services the day before to see what could be done, but am coming to the experts so I'm prepared going in and know if the answer I receive is correct, or if I need to go another cast member elsewhere to ask.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Mom2darlingboys said:


> I read the first page of this thread, but could not possibly get through all 623 pages for an answer to my question.
> 
> We are purchasing 8-day basic tickets and would like to hop on our LAST DAY ONLY. Is it possible to upgrade to a hopper for that one day and pay the difference? Or would it be less hassle to buy 7-day tickets then one day park-hopper for our last day?
> 
> I was thinking about going to Guest Services the day before to see what could be done, but am coming to the experts so I'm prepared going in and know if the answer I receive is correct, or if I need to go another cast member elsewhere to ask.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hopping is all or nothing as far as ticketing.  Price out making the entire 8 day a hopper vs a 7 day basic + 1 day hopper and go with whichever is the best price.


----------



## Mom2darlingboys

DIS_MERI said:


> Hopping is all or nothing as far as ticketing.  Price out making the entire 8 day a hopper vs a 7 day basic + 1 day hopper and go with whichever is the best price.


Yes, I didn't realize the cost to upgrade would be based on the whole ticket, as opposed to the one day. Thank you!


----------



## babydoll65

Mom2darlingboys said:


> I read the first page of this thread, but could not possibly get through all 623 pages for an answer to my question.
> 
> We are purchasing 8-day basic tickets and would like to hop on our LAST DAY ONLY. Is it possible to upgrade to a hopper for that one day and pay the difference? Or would it be less hassle to buy 7-day tickets then one day park-hopper for our last day?
> 
> I was thinking about going to Guest Services the day before to see what could be done, but am coming to the experts so I'm prepared going in and know if the answer I receive is correct, or if I need to go another cast member elsewhere to ask.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes, you can add it to your "last" day of your ticket prior to entering the park but the problem is, the price is the same regardless weather you added it at the beginning or the very last day. Since its a flat rate of around $85 for a seven day ticket, better to add it from the start. It would not be cost affective to purchase a 1 day with parkhopper which could cost you well over $200 per person versus the $85 for the length of the ticket you already have.


----------



## ♥ Mandi ♥

Hi everyone. My 4 year old is the only one in our family with an active AP. He has the Pirate Pass.
When going to renew, it does give me the option of upgrading him to a Sorcerer's Pass (our preferred pass).
Are the only circumstances they're allowing purchases still for a 2 year old turning 3, when their parents have an active pass?
We let ours lapse because I was pregnant with my now 5 month old and knew we wouldn't be at the parks.
Does anyone know if they're allowing exceptions in this case?
LOL at the mental picture of dropping my 4 year old off at the turnstile for the day


----------



## MACfamily4

*Military Salute Tickets*

We are planning to purchase PH tickets using the military salute when it's released.  Historically, military tickets come in specific increments.  For example, with last year's military salute, one could purchase a 4 or 5-day PH ticket - not more, not less.  We need six days worth of tickets, 5 days of PH and one day of single-park. So I will purchase the 5-day PH using the military salute and one single-park ticket using the "regular" military discount.  Here is my question.  How do I know the correct ticket will be used on any given day?  I need to use the single-park ticket in the middle of our trip and the PH tickets on either side of that day.  Is there something specific I need to do in order to be sure the single-park ticket is the one used on our single-park day?

I hope that made sense.  Many thanks in advance.


----------



## lanejudy

You’ll need to stop at a ticket window or Guest Relations window before entering the park that day to have the 1-day ticket prioritized.  You probably should also do that the first day to make sure the Salute is prioritized first.


----------



## CJK

Hi all! I have a ticket question. My friends have a 2 week trip planned to Disney. They are staying on property the whole time, but it's a split stay between the 2 hotels (one week at each hotel). Currently, they bought 8 day tickets with their first hotel, and they want to use the 8 day tickets spread out between the 2 weeks. With the current rules, that won't be possible, correct? Won't the tickets 'expire' before the end of their second week? Is the only option to buy 4 day tickets with each hotel stay?


----------



## lanejudy

An 8-day ticket is valid for 12 days from the designated start date (or check-in date if bought with a package).  With a split stay, I'd recommend they buy the tickets separate (not as a package) and maybe choose a start date that isn't the arrival day.  That should get them most of the way through their second stay.  They'll just have to plan a few of those non-park days at the beginning and/or end of the trip.  

If they really want to be in the parks on arrival _and _departure dates, they'll need a longer ticket.  I don't recommend buying an 8-day plus a 4-day due to cost, but they are welcome to buy 2 sets of tickets if they prefer.

Another note:  a Park-Hopper Plus ticket will extend that 8-day ticket to a 13-day use window.  And it would give them something to do on the non-park days.


----------



## Lfsdromero

I have a question about upgrading tickets to a Florida Res AP.  My daughter bought a vacation package at the beginning of the year & it is paid for in full now.  Travel time isn't until Dec. The package is for 4 adults and 2 of them will be moving to Florida in Nov & the other 2 will not. She does not want to change the package however she would like to upgrade 2 tickets to the Pixie AP once the vacation starts. I know she can upgrade but my question is : 
Can she upgrade it even though there will be black out dates on the last day of the original ticket use? Dec 16th is a blocked date & that is the last day she is there for that package . 
Will Disney let her upgrade after she enters on a blocked out day?
If she upgrades that day after she enters the park is she still going to be able to come and go that day or should she wait to the end of the day?


----------



## lanejudy

Lfsdromero said:


> Will Disney let her upgrade after she enters on a blocked out day?


No.  WDW closed that loophole.  If the ticket is used on a blockout date it cannot be upgraded to a ticket that would have been blocked for use on that day.


----------



## Lfsdromero

lanejudy said:


> No.  WDW closed that loophole.  If the ticket is used on a blockout date it cannot be upgraded to a ticket that would have been blocked for use on that day.


That is what I thought also. Thank you for confirming ☺


----------



## Splash2013

I apologize if this is the incorrect place-I searched and could not find an AP specific thread. 

My son turns 3 in a few weeks and I'll need to get him his first AP- we're in state and I currently have the pirate pass. Am I able to get him the pirate pass to match or is he limited to pixie? Also, can it be done over the phone or do we need to go in person with his birth cert to prove his age?


----------



## lanejudy

AFAIK, turning 3 is the only exception to be allowed to purchase an AP.  You should be able to buy him any version you need.  I’m pretty sure it can be done by phone, but if buying a FL-resident pass you would need to show ID on first use.


----------



## Herding_Cats

I have a ticketing snag.  We have rented DVC points for a stay, and I'm trying to purchase 2-day park hoppers, but the ticket "useability" ends one day too soon when I try to purchase them directly.  Is this a situation where I need to see if the DVC owner will purchase the tickets FOR us so they are linked to the reservation? Or can I call and get them linked together so that the tickets are good for the last day of our stay?  (I'm trying to buy a 2 day hopper starting on 1/5 and then using the second day on 1/9, which is the day we check out, but it's showing the tickets would expire on the 8th.)


----------



## nekonekoneko

Herding_Cats said:


> I have a ticketing snag.  We have rented DVC points for a stay, and I'm trying to purchase 2-day park hoppers, but the ticket "useability" ends one day too soon when I try to purchase them directly.  Is this a situation where I need to see if the DVC owner will purchase the tickets FOR us so they are linked to the reservation? Or can I call and get them linked together so that the tickets are good for the last day of our stay?  (I'm trying to buy a 2 day hopper starting on 1/5 and then using the second day on 1/9, which is the day we check out, but it's showing the tickets would expire on the 8th.)



As far as I'm aware, tickets purchased for DVC stays are still held to the same restrictions as regular tickets.  i.e, there's no such thing as a "DVC package"

What you could do is buy park hopper plus tickets.   They come with one extra day to use them, which would make them long enough for your stay.


----------



## Llama mama

Weird question 
On my MDE account I have myself , husband and 2 daughters. Myself, husband and 1 daughter have AP. We just renewed and all of the AP have a reassign ticket button. Could I reassign an AP pass of my husband to my other daughter on my account? Is this possible?


----------



## lanejudy

Herding_Cats said:


> I have a ticketing snag.


A 2-day ticket has a use window of 4 days beginning on the designated start date.  Unless you only plan to do parks on your check-in and check-out dates, you can select another date as your start date.  A couple other suggestions that may or may not due to extra expense:  as PP suggests you can add the Park-Hopper Plus option; or buy a 3-day ticket which will be valid for a 5-day window.   Only tickets associated with a resort package (resort hotel room + tickets) get a length of stay extension.  There is no option to add tickets to a DVC reservation to create a package for this purpose.


----------



## hglenn

I know the price per ticket varies by the date, but if I buy tickets for April 1-5 today could the price for those tickets go up or down before April 1 or are they static once they're set?


----------



## sponica

hglenn said:


> I know the price per ticket varies by the date, but if I buy tickets for April 1-5 today could the price for those tickets go up or down before April 1 or are they static once they're set?



If anything, they'd go up...


----------



## scrappinginontario

hglenn said:


> I know the price per ticket varies by the date, but if I buy tickets for April 1-5 today could the price for those tickets go up or down before April 1 or are they static once they're set?



Yes, they can go up but if you've purchased them it will not affect your price.  Rarely (if ever) do ticket prices decrease.


----------



## lanejudy

It would be very unusual for ticket prices to go down.  It is quite likely there will be a price increase between now and April.


----------



## nekonekoneko

Got a question for the AP gurus.

A friend of mine has two Gold AP vouchers, bought before the pandemic.  He never used them because, well, we all know.  One was for his son, who was 8 at the time and was a child AP.  Now he's 11.  Can he still use his voucher, or is he now considered too old for it; and if he's too old, what can his dad do to activate it?


----------



## lanejudy

nekonekoneko said:


> Got a question for the AP gurus.
> 
> A friend of mine has two Gold AP vouchers, bought before the pandemic.  He never used them because, well, we all know.  One was for his son, who was 8 at the time and was a child AP.  Now he's 11.  Can he still use his voucher, or is he now considered too old for it; and if he's too old, what can his dad do to activate it?


WDW stopped selling "child" priced APs in 2013 and went to one price ages 3+.  So the Gold voucher can be used by the son as long as he still qualifies to activate that type - which means either FL resident or DVC (or if still a minor if the dad still qualifies).


----------



## Duck143

We have 8 day PH tix with G+ for our trip starting this weekend (yipppeee!!!!).  We also have Platinum Pass Exchange for the 4 of us in my MDE.  Can anyone confirm that there is no way that the APs can be activated by entering the park?  We want to save the APs and use the day tickets this trip.  Thank you!!


----------



## babydoll65

I have a question for anyone who could answer this. I have a friend of mine who has annual passed due to be renewed at the end of the end of December. She's also going the very last week of December and was told she couldn't renew until 60 days prior (she's afraid she won't be able to book park reservations) I had suggested for her to book a package with 5 day parkhoppers and then once she arrived use those 5 day parkhoppers towards the value the renewal. Can this still be done?


----------



## lanejudy

Duck143 said:


> Can anyone confirm that there is no way that the APs can be activated by entering the park? We want to save the APs and use the day tickets this trip.


I would create a separate profile and shift the AP vouchers to that profile as a "holding" spot.  That way they won't accidentally be used.  Other than that, the best you can do is stop by Guest Relations or a ticket window to have your PHs "prioritized" -- and even then keep an eye on MDE each day because errors have been reported in the past.  If so, it's much easier to correct at the time rather than wait until you get home.


----------



## lanejudy

babydoll65 said:


> Can this still be done?


Yes.  If she wants to renew before arrival, get stand alone tickets.  Otherwise the package tickets can be upgraded after she arrives.


----------



## Juventus

I usually get to Disney once a year (driving in from Canada) and each time that I arrive I usually go straight to Disney Springs Guest Relations to get our physical cards (we always just use the cards).

We were there this past March and are heading back in January; my question is can I skip going to Guest Relations and just use the cards from last March?  They seem to appear when logged in on the website under 'Magic Bands and Cards".  Of course we have recently purchased tickets for this trip (which appear online too) so I am not sure if I have to pick up new cards after each time we purchase new tickets online.

Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

Juventus said:


> I am not sure if I have to pick up new cards after each time we purchase new tickets online


Hard-plastic cards are like MagicBands -- they access whatever is linked to your MDE account.  As long as the card is listed as active it can be re-used to access any ticket linked to your MDE account.


----------



## Duck143

lanejudy said:


> I would create a separate profile and shift the AP vouchers to that profile as a "holding" spot.  That way they won't accidentally be used.  Other than that, the best you can do is stop by Guest Relations or a ticket window to have your PHs "prioritized" -- and even then keep an eye on MDE each day because errors have been reported in the past.  If so, it's much easier to correct at the time rather than wait until you get home.


Thank you!  When we activated vouchers in the past, we went to DS Guest Relations and it took a few minutes to activate them.  There really is a chance they could be activated just by scanning into the park on our first day?  Is there any way to have them prioritized over the phone before we head down?


----------



## Juventus

lanejudy said:


> Hard-plastic cards are like MagicBands -- they access whatever is linked to your MDE account.  As long as the card is listed as active it can be re-used to access any ticket linked to your MDE account.


Thank you


----------



## yolie912

Hi
Trying to buy a FL resident ticket. They used to expire 6 months. Now it’s 7 days. Is that correct?


----------



## Marc A.

Have a trip during Marathon weekend coming up.  Do to the fact that 2 of 4 of us are staying a day longer because of the marathon we are looking at buying 2 10 days and 2 11 days.....  There are no 11 day tickets.  How can we go about this trying to get the cheapest tickets for the 11 day variety???  I am not good at math!!!


----------



## lanejudy

Marc A. said:


> How can we go about this trying to get the cheapest tickets for the 11 day variety???


The only way to have 11 days at the 4 major theme parks is to buy a 10-day plus a 1-day ticket.  But do you need 10 days in the theme parks?  If you add the Park-Hopper Plus ticket you get 10 additional "entries" to the plus options (water parks, mini-golf, Oak Trail golf and foot golf).  Those can be used with or without a theme park day.  My family always takes at least 1 "non-park" day anyway, depending on length of stay.


----------



## yolie912

I have tried several credit cards to buy tickets and all I get is error messages. Don’t know what’s going on…


----------



## poohs_hunny

Has the 366 days for annual pass expiration changed?  My DH and I have sorcerer passes that were activated 4/16/22. I just noticed the expiration date is listed in the app as 4/15/23.  Of course we have a trip planned from April 13-16 before our cruise leaves the 17th.


----------



## Juventus

If I have a 1 day base ticket for, say, tomorrow and I do not go into the park, I believe I can still use the value of that ticket for a future ticket purchase.  Does the original ticket still appear on my account the day after not using it ?  Can I leave the value of the ticket "in limbo" for the foreseeable future until I know for what date I want my next ticket for?


----------



## lanejudy

Juventus said:


> If I have a 1 day base ticket for, say, tomorrow and I do not go into the park, I believe I can still use the value of that ticket for a future ticket purchase.  Does the original ticket still appear on my account the day after not using it ?  Can I leave the value of the ticket "in limbo" for the foreseeable future until I know for what date I want my next ticket for?


If you don't use the 1-day ticket tomorrow (or whatever date it states), yes you will continue to have a credit towards a future ticket.  Unfortunately, it will likely disappear from your view once the use window expires or shortly thereafter; due to this I suggest making a notation of the value of that ticket.  You may leave it "in limbo" for as long as you wish, and you'll need to call to apply the credit to a new ticket; if you change the date before the ticket expires, you should be able to do that yourself through MDE.


----------



## Juventus

Thank you!

And is there a way for us to set ticket priority ourselves (if we have multiple tickets for each person) without calling a Disney rep or visiting Guest Relations? (I know I can set up dummy account members, but I don't want to do that).


----------



## lanejudy

Juventus said:


> And is there a way for us to set ticket priority ourselves (if we have multiple tickets for each person) without calling a Disney rep or visiting Guest Relations?


Unforunately, no there isn't.


----------



## PrincessMer

Hello! A friend purchased a ticket to use on October 26th but now their schedule has changed and they want to go on October 24th. Are they able to change their reservation? Can they do it online or do they have to call? I tried to help but could only see how to change the park, but not the day (I assume because it is a day before the day they originally purchased..)


----------



## lanejudy

They will first need to change the date for the ticket, paying any difference if the 24th costs more.  Then your friend should be able to make a new theme park reservation.


----------



## PrincessMer

Do you need to call to change the date?


----------



## PrincessMer

NeverMind we figured it out, thank you!


----------



## DisneyNut77

Hi. I have a question regarding upgrading older 10 Day Park Hopper Tickets that were minted 9/22/2015. Back in March 2020 when we were at WDW we attempted to upgrade them but they were only offering us $402.06 which was less than what we payed so we declined. When I look at the ticket price chart from 2016 those tickets are $499.49. Am I looking at the wrong information? If we have them added to our MDE will it show their value? I appreciate any help.


----------



## lanejudy

DisneyNut77 said:


> Hi. I have a question regarding upgrading older 10 Day Park Hopper Tickets that were minted 9/22/2015.


Yes, those tickets carry the 2016 value.
Just curious to what ticket will you upgrade?


----------



## DisneyNut77

lanejudy said:


> Yes, those tickets carry the 2016 value.
> Just curious to what ticket will you upgrade?


Thank you for the response. In 2020 we wanted to upgrade to DVC Gold Annual Passes but since the amounts were off by over $90 we decided not to upgrade. Do you think if Disney converts the tickets they will be the correct price in our MDE accounts? We would love to upgrade to an Annual Pass once they offer them again.


----------



## Tass

Never mind - found my answer.


----------



## lanejudy

DisneyNut77 said:


> Do you think if Disney converts the tickets they will be the correct price in our MDE accounts?


I'm not sure what needs to be "converted" because there should be a ticket number on 2015 tickets that can be easily linked to MDE.  However MDE doesn't show ticket value.


----------



## DisneyNut77

lanejudy said:


> I'm not sure what needs to be "converted" because there should be a ticket number on 2015 tickets that can be easily linked to MDE.  However MDE doesn't show ticket value.


Thank you so much, I didn't realize that we can add older tickets to our MDE. We were told by a cast member at guest services this year that they need to convert it to a new ticket.


----------



## lanejudy

DisneyNut77 said:


> Thank you so much, I didn't realize that we can add older tickets to our MDE. We were told by a cast member at guest services this year that they need to convert it to a new ticket.


Well give it a try.  I'm pretty sure 2015 will link just fine.  "Older" (as in early 2000s or prior) need to be converted.


----------



## DisneyNut77

lanejudy said:


> Well give it a try.  I'm pretty sure 2015 will link just fine.  "Older" (as in early 2000s or prior) need to be converted.


Thank you so much, I will give that a try. I appreciate all of your help.


----------



## grizzy77

This has probably been asked in the 626 page thread but I'm so confused.

If we buy the Florida Resident 4 Day Ticket can we just use three of the days in the initial 7 day window? Can we then reschedule the 4th remaining day at a later date in a few months (assuming there is an opening at the park we choose)?

The Disney website makes it sound like they expire, but in a chat with a Disney Rep he just said we can reschedule that remaining day whenever we want. His info seems to contradict what I read.

If we can reschedule, how does it work $$$ wise? The daily price for a 4day ticket is $64. Do we basically get a credit of $64 to then apply to repurchase a day? And if so, do we pay the difference of what the cost of a single day ticket is (currently $109). And if that is correct, we'd basically be paying a $45 penalty (the difference between $64 and $109) to use our 4th day outside of that 7 day window?

So confused and GREATLY appreciate any insight.


----------



## lanejudy

grizzy77 said:


> If we buy the Florida Resident 4 Day Ticket can we just use three of the days in the initial 7 day window? Can we then reschedule the 4th remaining day at a later date in a few months (assuming there is an opening at the park we choose)?


There are sometimes special offers for FL residents for a multi-day ticket valid for 6months. Otherwise, I think regular discounted FL resident tickets have the set use window based on the designated start date.  There should be a 3-day ticket available if that’s all you need.


----------



## grizzy77

lanejudy said:


> There are sometimes special offers for FL residents for a multi-day ticket valid for 6months. Otherwise, I think regular discounted FL resident tickets have the set use window based on the designated start date.  There should be a 3-day ticket available if that’s all you need.


Thank you.

Yes, we can buy the three day...but adding a 4th day only adds $25 to the total. So I thought maybe we could pocket that day for a later date since it is so cheap.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Question about tickets purchased with CM discount. We have three day PH for December. At this time it looks like we won't be using them. There is the option to use them in February. I know there is the possibility of a price difference based on date. My main concern is keeping the CM discount. Any idea how this works?


----------



## CdnWDWfan

Could someone confirm please?

We are on the fence for some details in our Jan/23 trip, and am thinking I will get a 2 day ticket for now to reserve a couple days at least.   Can I definitely add another day to my ticket before leaving the park on the last day , if we decide to add on another day (assuming park reservations are available )?   Does it make a difference if you purchase your ticket from Undercover tourist ?  Ticket price is slighter cheaper if I add onto my vacation package, but ticket is refundable through Undercover Tourist if the worst happens and we can’t go.  
Thanks !


----------



## Mirax

I bought tickets from Undercover Tourist.  They are 4 day park hopper tickets.  I looked to see if I could add Waterparks to our tickets.  I can through MDE, however it will cost about $40.00 each.  I had estimated around $25.00.  Would it be cheaper to do it at guest services after entering the park, or will it be the same price?


----------



## lanejudy

@Mirax   Adding waterparks to a 4-day hopper should be around $20+tax.  When did you buy the UT tickets, and is it possible WDW tickets have increased since then?  That might account for the $40 upgrade cost because you would be bringing those "older minted" tickets up to current online price.  It will be the same price whether you upgrade in advance or in-person after entering a park.


----------



## lanejudy

CdnWDWfan said:


> Can I definitely add another day to my ticket before leaving the park on the last day , if we decide to add on another day (assuming park reservations are available )?


Assuming there park reservations available _for any day in the use window_ then you should be able to upgrade/add a day.


----------



## Mirax

lanejudy said:


> @Mirax   Adding waterparks to a 4-day hopper should be around $20+tax.  When did you buy the UT tickets, and is it possible WDW tickets have increased since then?  That might account for the $40 upgrade cost because you would be bringing those "older minted" tickets up to current online price.  It will be the same price whether you upgrade in advance or in-person after entering a park.


I bought them in February, ticket prices have gone up since I bought them.


----------



## lanejudy

Mirax said:


> I bought them in February, ticket prices have gone up since I bought them.


You are getting hit with the ticket price increase + the waterparks upgrade.


----------



## peteykirch

Are they still doing ticket bridging to APs?

We have a trip booked for January of 2023 that comes packaged with tickets.

We are also moving to FL and will become residents before that trip.

If they are still saying the Pixie Dust Pass, are we still able to take the tickets that came with our package and put them towards the AP price?


----------



## lanejudy

peteykirch said:


> Are they still doing ticket bridging to APs?
> 
> We have a trip booked for January of 2023 that comes packaged with tickets.
> 
> We are also moving to FL and will become residents before that trip.
> 
> If they are still saying the Pixie Dust Pass, are we still able to take the tickets that came with our package and put them towards the AP price?


The only AP currently available for sale is the Pixie Dust pass - which is roughly the FL Resident weekday pass, though check the blackout dates.

You may use a package ticket and upgrade it to the Pixie Dust AP, as long as your package ticket is not valued higher than the Pixie AP.  You will receive the online value of that ticket as of the date you booked the package; if any price increases occurred after that time your ticket value will not include the increase.

If you want a Pixie Dust AP be sure to have the proper proof of FL residency.


----------



## peteykirch

lanejudy said:


> The only AP currently available for sale is the Pixie Dust pass - which is roughly the FL Resident weekday pass, though check the blackout dates.
> 
> You may use a package ticket and upgrade it to the Pixie Dust AP, as long as your package ticket is not valued higher than the Pixie AP.  You will receive the online value of that ticket as of the date you booked the package; if any price increases occurred after that time your ticket value will not include the increase.
> 
> If you want a Pixie Dust AP be sure to have the proper proof of FL residency.


Thanks for the information...what happens if the cost of the ticket is higher than the AP price? Would I be better off using a day or two of the ticket from my package and then upgrade then?


----------



## lanejudy

peteykirch said:


> Thanks for the information...what happens if the cost of the ticket is higher than the AP price? Would I be better off using a day or two of the ticket from my package and then upgrade then?


You could ask nicely for a gift card for the difference and you might get lucky.  But generally you can't "upgrade" to a lower-cost ticket, and WDW rules for upgrading indicate no refund of difference.  Maybe get a shorter length ticket with your package?  Using days doesn't impact the value of the ticket.


----------



## ClapYourHands

lanejudy said:


> The only AP currently available for sale is the Pixie Dust pass - which is roughly the FL Resident weekday pass, though check the blackout dates.
> 
> You may use a package ticket and upgrade it to the Pixie Dust AP, as long as your package ticket is not valued higher than the Pixie AP.  You will receive the online value of that ticket as of the date you booked the package; if any price increases occurred after that time your ticket value will not include the increase.
> 
> If you want a Pixie Dust AP be sure to have the proper proof of FL residency.


If you get a ticket and go on a weekend or other blacked out date, can you still upgrade to the pixie dust pass? 

What happens if the pixie dust pass is cheaper than your dated ticket? Can you still get the pass if you’re okay with not getting any refund?


----------



## lanejudy

ClapYourHands said:


> If you get a ticket and go on a weekend or other blacked out date, can you still upgrade to the pixie dust pass?
> 
> What happens if the pixie dust pass is cheaper than your dated ticket? Can you still get the pass if you’re okay with not getting any refund?


If you use the regular ticket on a date that is blacked-out for the AP, you CANNOT upgrade to the AP.  It used to be possible but WDW closed that loophole last year.

As to "upgrading" to a less expensive ticket without refund, maybe.  You can ask.  Basically WDW considers an "upgrade" simply based on price, not necessarily entitlements.  So by that view, a Pixie Dust AP is not an "upgrade" vs a regular 10-day ticket.


----------



## emilymad

I have an expired ticket in "limbo".  It was for a 6 day PH.  Can I use that money to buy 2 3 day tickets for example so DH can have a ticket?  I know I may owe more money depending how much the 6 day ticket is worth.


----------



## lanejudy

emilymad said:


> I have an expired ticket in "limbo".  It was for a 6 day PH.  Can I use that money to buy 2 3 day tickets for example so DH can have a ticket?  I know I may owe more money depending how much the 6 day ticket is worth.


You can ask.  The general rule is a 1-for-1 upgrade so they may say no.


----------



## poohs_hunny

poohs_hunny said:


> Has the 366 days for annual pass expiration changed?  My DH and I have sorcerer passes that were activated 4/16/22. I just noticed the expiration date is listed in the app as 4/15/23.  Of course we have a trip planned from April 13-16 before our cruise leaves the 17th.


In case any else is wondering, I chatted with a CM tonight who said that APs expire 365 after activation and claimed it has been this way for a long time.


----------



## yawns

Is there a current number to call for WDW Ticketing?  Earlier in the thread, it was mentioned that the number shared was no longer working?


----------



## emilymad

yawns said:


> Is there a current number to call for WDW Ticketing?  Earlier in the thread, it was mentioned that the number shared was no longer working?


I used the main Disney number yesterday and requested the tickets prompt and I seemed to get to the ticketing group with little fuss.


----------



## kmermaid

Back in 2015 I purchased 10 day no experation tickets can park hopper be added to these?  And if so do i wait til I get to WDW and go to GS?  Any idea what the cost might be?


----------



## lanejudy

kmermaid said:


> Back in 2015 I purchased 10 day no experation tickets can park hopper be added to these?  And if so do i wait til I get to WDW and go to GS?  Any idea what the cost might be?


I don't believe you can add PH to those tickets because they are no longer sold.  Upgrading would require bringing them to "current" which would lose the non-expire feature.  That said, it doesn't hurt to stop by Guest Relations to ask.  I wouldn't try over the phone.


----------



## leeniewdw

Wondering about what becomes of our MVMCP tickets that we cannot use.  Originally scheduled for this past thursday but our flights were canceled.  We moved our reservations to dates in Dec and moved our party tickets to an available party date. HOWEVER, someone in our traveling group cannot take off in December so we're sunk for the party.   Does WDW convert that to ticket credit?  Or are we just out of the money (6 tickets)?

If they do issue a credit for tickets, could we apply those to regular park tickets?  I'm thinking maybe it would make sense to make room only reservations and then purchase park tickets separately so we could apply the credit?


----------



## Tri-Delta4Life

Curious if anyone with a Nicole impacted ticket has been able to add days to their ticket and still keep the 9/30/23 expiration...


----------



## kmermaid

I don't believe you can add PH to those tickets because they are no longer sold. Upgrading would require bringing them to "current" which would lose the non-expire feature. That said, it doesn't hurt to stop by Guest Relations to ask. I wouldn't try over the phone.

This is exactly what was told to me by CM over the phone.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Did those with Nicole impacted tickets get their dates updated to 9/30/23 yet?  Mine haven't and I'm wondering if I need to make a call....


----------



## disfanforlife

How do you know if you are entitled to an extra day on your tickets or not? Our daughter was supposed to come but her flight was cancelled due to Nicole. She has non expiring ticket anyways but wasn’t sure if she would  get an extra day added to her ticket or not due to the early close/late opening last week.


----------



## Tri-Delta4Life

DIS_MERI said:


> Did those with Nicole impacted tickets get their dates updated to 9/30/23 yet?  Mine haven't and I'm wondering if I need to make a call....


Yes, I can see the updated date in MDE for our impacted tickets


----------



## lanejudy

Tri-Delta4Life said:


> Curious if anyone with a Nicole impacted ticket has been able to add days to their ticket and still keep the 9/30/23 expiration...


I doubt it.  Adding days would require a specific date to price the additional days.  I’m sure WDW will let you upgrade those tickets to new ones with more days, but they’ll be priced and dated accordingly for your new dates.


----------



## lanejudy

disfanforlife said:


> She has non expiring ticket anyways but wasn’t sure if she would get an extra day added to her ticket or not due to the early close/late opening last week.


If she didn’t use a day and the ticket is non-expiring, she didn’t “lose” anything. Her ticket is still good to use for future.


----------



## disfanforlife

lanejudy said:


> If she didn’t use a day and the ticket is non-expiring, she didn’t “lose” anything. Her ticket is still good to use for future.


Ok, that’s what I was guessing. Just wasn’t sure. Thank you.


----------



## BaybeeYoda

Quick question about tickets as we are unsure how to handle our upcoming trip in June...

We did not renew our AP bc we aren't sure how long we are going, ranging from a 7 day to 15 day possibility). We priced out the tickets and a 10 day was similar in price as a renewal AP (we were sorcerer's pass).  However, now that we let our AP go, I'm looking at buying a 10 day ticket.

However, we are not quite sure which 10 days we are going-- June 17 - July 1 or June 15-June 30, etc (still playing with the dates).  

Was wondering if anyone has any insight....if I were to buy a 10 day PH, and my dates change, or we cancel, can I make changes to that 10 day ticket??  

If I purchase via UCT now, I save $170 for 4 people.... should I just go through Disney instead???


----------



## lanejudy

BaybeeYoda said:


> Was wondering if anyone has any insight....if I were to buy a 10 day PH, and my dates change, or we cancel, can I make changes to that 10 day ticket??


Yes, you can change the dates if you need to.  You should be able to do so within MDE, otherwise it may take a call.  You would need to pay any difference in price for the new dates if they are more expensive.  Also note that the ticket start date is your first day _in a park_ which may not necessarily be the same as your arrival or check-in date at the hotel/resort.


----------



## emmabelle

I currently have 3 day base tickets.  If I choose to add on water parks can I go to the water park on day 4 or does the add on expire once I use the three park days?  Planning to go to the parks on a Thursday, Friday and Saturday.  I wasn't sure if I would have to do a regular park and water park in one day?


----------



## lanejudy

emmabelle said:


> I currently have 3 day base tickets.  If I choose to add on water parks can I go to the water park on day 4 or does the add on expire once I use the three park days?  Planning to go to the parks on a Thursday, Friday and Saturday.  I wasn't sure if I would have to do a regular park and water park in one day?


A 3-day ticket is valid to be used within a 5-day window for _any_ of it's entitlements.  There's no rule about theme parks first or last, waterparks on same day, etc.  You'll have 3 days entry to a major theme park, and 3 separate "plus" options -- waterparks, mini-golf, etc.  With a ticket that starts on Thursday, you'll have through Monday to use all entitlements.


----------



## emmabelle

@lanejudy that's what I was hoping for!


----------



## KNOTTGOOFY

I have a question on the cost to upgrade a 7 day ticket to a 9 day ticket. If i decide between now and my trip that I want to add 2 days to the ticket.   If there is a price increase after my original purchase how are those additional 2 days calculated.  Is it the difference between the new cost of a 9 day ticket and what I paid for the original 7 day ticket or is it a daily cost add on.


----------



## lanejudy

KNOTTGOOFY said:


> I have a question on the cost to upgrade a 7 day ticket to a 9 day ticket. If i decide between now and my trip that I want to add 2 days to the ticket.   If there is a price increase after my original purchase how are those additional 2 days calculated.  Is it the difference between the new cost of a 9 day ticket and what I paid for the original 7 day ticket or is it a daily cost add on.


Cost to add more days to a multi-day ticket is dependent on your dates.  Some dates will cost more than others, but generally I think an extra day at that point is around $25.  

If there is a price increase (and one is expected Dec. 8th), you would be charged that difference to bring your current 7-day ticket up to a new 9-day ticket.  So if you can make that decision before Dec. 8th it could save you a bit.


----------



## hsmamato2

I have a question regarding multiple Disney tix on one acct - in the past, when I had this situation, I was able to prioritize the one ticket I wanted to use, thereby 'protecting' my other ticket in app from use at that time....how do I go about doing this now? The newer app def. shows more clearly the tix I have in there,and the details. I currently have a few days left on an old NE hopper,and I don't want those touched,b/c I also have a new base ticket I need to use on a trip. TIA


----------



## lanejudy

hsmamato2 said:


> how do I go about doing this now?


I don’t believe guests can prioritize tickets themselves.  You’ll need to stop at a ticket window or Guest Relations.


----------



## DIS_MERI

hsmamato2 said:


> I have a question regarding multiple Disney tix on one acct - in the past, when I had this situation, I was able to prioritize the one ticket I wanted to use, thereby 'protecting' my other ticket in app from use at that time....how do I go about doing this now? The newer app def. shows more clearly the tix I have in there,and the details. I currently have a few days left on an old NE hopper,and I don't want those touched,b/c I also have a new base ticket I need to use on a trip. TIA


I went on 11/6 to ask about prioritizing, and they asked me what ticket I used to make my park reservation.  It seems that now, park reservations are tied to a specific ticket, and it will use the ticket the reservation is tied to.  This sucks if you're planning to substitute a ticket you buy later for your current NE ticket, but works well for not having to go prioritize tickets (in my case, the reservations were made months ago and at that time, they didn't tie res to specific tickets.  The GS CM was able to move my reservation to the desired ticket, even though there were no MK res available for that day if I didn't already have one for the 'wrong' ticket).


----------



## hsmamato2

So...any experts out there have IRL experience with the app correctly assigning and using tickets? It's interesting- I hate the app,and disney tech in general, but when I looked at it for the first time in like 2 years, I could clearly see which tickets were in my acct,and how many days on each. That's a real first, I used to have to guess! I made some park res, and it had me choose the ticket as I was making them...so wondering if it all has gone well for y'all..... (those old hopper NE tix are gold,don't want them wasted)


----------



## Lehuaann

I have numerous tickets in MDE and have a weird question.. 

If I book a park reservation using one ticket, then decide to switch it out for a different ticket, will the park reservation be ok? 

Thanks!


----------



## Momo1978

I'm so sorry, I see that this question is explained in the first post, but that's my first cancellation of Disney tickets, plus poor English language. So, I cancelled all the park reservations and the site tells me, that my 5 day ticket is valid till December 9 2022, but I can prolong for a year. What do I do? Nothing, right? Don't prolong, let the 5 day tickets exprire, then in 2 or 4 years call Disney and use exprired and unused 5 day tickets as a credit towards buying new tickets, right?


----------



## lanejudy

Momo1978 said:


> let the 5 day tickets exprire, then in 2 or 4 years call Disney and use exprired and unused 5 day tickets as a credit towards buying new tickets, right?


Correct.  Since you don’t plan to return for a few years there is no particular need to change them to 2023 tickets.  Just wait until you have your plans set, then call to upgrade the expired tickets.  In the meantime, I would make a note of ticket numbers and value of each, just to keep for your records.


----------



## Momo1978

I don't see any numbers since I cancelled park reservations. I even don't see my number as a client on the site, just my name.


----------



## fireflyer

I’m ready to buy some 2-day parkhoppers for a 2023 visit.  I want to make this purchase before December 8.

There is a possibility that one member of our group can leave work earlier. That means we could visit theme parks 1 day sooner. He won’t know until January 3. If I purchase these 2-day tickets now, can I make a new reservation later, for 1 day earlier than our existing tickets start?

My 2-day tickets are park-hopper. If in 5 weeks I find out we can actually arrive one day sooner, we’d only want single-park tickets for that day before (becuz of arrival time).

Two different confirmation #s.  Does it cause any problems in MDE?


----------



## scrappinginontario

fireflyer said:


> I’m ready to buy some 2-day parkhoppers for a 2023 visit.  I want to make this purchase before December 8.
> 
> There is a possibility that one member of our group can leave work earlier. That means we could visit theme parks 1 day sooner. He won’t know until January 3. If I purchase these 2-day tickets now, can I make a new reservation later, for 1 day earlier than our existing tickets start?
> 
> My 2-day tickets are park-hopper. If in 5 weeks I find out we can actually arrive one day sooner, we’d only want single-park tickets for that day before (becuz of arrival time).
> 
> Two different confirmation #s.  Does it cause any problems in MDE?


You would need to purchase stand-alone 1 day tickets for the earlier date if you don’t want the park hopper option.  These would be subject to the new one-day ticket pricing coming into effect Dec 8th.


----------



## fireflyer

scrappinginontario said:


> You would need to purchase stand-alone 1 day tickets for the earlier date if you don’t want the park hopper option.  These would be subject to the new one-day ticket pricing coming into effect Dec 8th.


Yep, and I'm sure the new pricing won't be pretty, for our date.  But will it cause any confusion in the MyDisneyExperience app, having two separate back-to-back visits?


----------



## dmunsil

fireflyer said:


> There is a possibility that one member of our group can leave work earlier. That means we could visit theme parks 1 day sooner. He won’t know until January 3. If I purchase these 2-day tickets now, can I make a new reservation later, for 1 day earlier than our existing tickets start?


No, to make a park reservation you need a ticket that's valid on that date. You could just buy tickets that begin a day earlier to begin with, as long as they're valid on the dates you want to go. But you also need enough separate entry days to cover all your reservations. So if you have 2-day tickets and 2 days reserved, you can't add a third.

You could get 2-day tickets that are valid on all three of the days you might be there, and then get reservations just for the days that are most likely to sell out, or for the parks that are most likely to sell out. You should have no trouble getting Epcot or AK reservations last minute unless you're going at peak spring break. So you could get your MK and/or Hollywood Studios reservations now, and if it turns out you can add a day, get an Epcot or AK reservation when you buy the new day (or upgrade your tix, see below).

Or you can get 3-day tickets from the outset and just eat the extra cost if it turns out you can't go on one day.



fireflyer said:


> My 2-day tickets are park-hopper. If in 5 weeks I find out we can actually arrive one day sooner, we’d only want single-park tickets for that day before (becuz of arrival time).
> 
> Two different confirmation #s.  Does it cause any problems in MDE?


The two confirmations will not be a problem, but it will almost certainly be cheaper (and easier) to upgrade your tickets to 3-day tickets than it would be to buy separate 1-day tickets. Since it would be across a price increase, that's not _guaranteed_, but definitely price it out both ways before you pull the trigger.


----------



## 2vets

This is a new one for me, I wanted to see if anyone had insight before I called.

I was at WDW twice in Nov 2022. The first trip, DH and I had 4-day PH passes. He was ill and stayed in bed one day rather than visit the parks, and under “tickets and passes”, I see that ticket with one day left, valid until Sept 2023. This was originally purchased May 2022.

The second trip, I had a 2-day PH, but I wound up not using one of the days because I had to leave unexpectedly due to a family issue. That ticket and remaining day was visible until a few days ago, with a day left (I don’t recall the exp date), but it’s now gone. This was purchased Sept 2022.

I don’t see differences in wording in the purchase emails. Actually, I was surprised to see DH’s ticket in there with credit until next Sept, since I thought we were in “use it or lose it” territory now. 

Thanks in advance for any insight!


----------



## WhitGB

We have hard plastic tickets dated 2011 that were not used due to having AP at the time.  These tickets were bought with the free dining program and saved for later.  I found them in my safe this week.  How do I go about adding them to MDE?  Do I need to call or can the system handle a ticket that old?


----------



## CarolynFH

2vets said:


> This is a new one for me, I wanted to see if anyone had insight before I called.
> 
> I was at WDW twice in Nov 2022. The first trip, DH and I had 4-day PH passes. He was ill and stayed in bed one day rather than visit the parks, and under “tickets and passes”, I see that ticket with one day left, valid until Sept 2023. This was originally purchased May 2022.
> 
> The second trip, I had a 2-day PH, but I wound up not using one of the days because I had to leave unexpectedly due to a family issue. That ticket and remaining day was visible until a few days ago, with a day left (I don’t recall the exp date), but it’s now gone. This was purchased Sept 2022.
> 
> I don’t see differences in wording in the purchase emails. Actually, I was surprised to see DH’s ticket in there with credit until next Sept, since I thought we were in “use it or lose it” territory now.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight!


Is it possible that DH’s ticket came under the extension offered for Hurricane Nicole?


----------



## 2vets

CarolynFH said:


> Is it possible that DH’s ticket came under the extension offered for Hurricane Nicole?


Ohhhh, you know what? I’ll bet you’re right. I didn’t even think of that since we left on the 8th, but it must have slipped into that window. Genius of him to get ill then, You’re the best - thanks!!!


----------



## CarolynFH

2vets said:


> Ohhhh, you know what? I’ll bet you’re right. I didn’t even think of that since we left on the 8th, but it must have slipped into that window. Genius of him to get ill then, You’re the best - thanks!!!


Now the fun part is coordinating his use of that day with a purchase of tickets for both of you for a visit before his extra day runs out in September!


----------



## 2vets

CarolynFH said:


> Now the fun part is coordinating his use of that day with a purchase of tickets for both of you for a visit before his extra day runs out in September!


Good times . I’m going in Jan - lined up a family visit to end on an After Hours date, and will do a single park day as well - so maybe he’ll come back for that. That would be easier than anything else. He looooooved AH when we did it in early 2020 so could be an easy sell. 

Thanks again!


----------



## disneyfan150

Is the December 8 price increase for individual tickets only or will it also include multi day tickets?

We are planning a summer 2023 trip. But I was hoping to hold off buying tickets until after the budget busting holidays.


----------



## CarolynFH

disneyfan150 said:


> Is the December 8 price increase for individual tickets only or will it also include multi day tickets?
> 
> We are planning a summer 2023 trip. But I was hoping to hold off buying tickets until after the budget busting holidays.


It’s only for the 1-day tickets. 

Disney doesn’t need to announce price increases for multi day tickets since the price depends on start date and number of days. They can adjust those prices quietly as time goes on.


----------



## disneyfan150

CarolynFH said:


> It’s only for the 1-day tickets.
> 
> Disney doesn’t need to announce price increases for multi day tickets since the price depends on start date and number of days. They can adjust those prices quietly as time goes on.


Thanks!


----------



## dmunsil

disneyfan150 said:


> Is the December 8 price increase for individual tickets only or will it also include multi day tickets?
> 
> We are planning a summer 2023 trip. But I was hoping to hold off buying tickets until after the budget busting holidays.


The price of Park Hopper and Park Hopper Plus will go up for multi-day tickets (and possibly other add-ons), if reports are to be believed. I suspect that there will be other increases, but that's purely my guess based on experience with other price increases.


----------



## SplashMom

We are seasoned visitors and had everything down to a system prior to 2019. This is our first trip back. We are going for 10 days but only want tickets for 3 days (we are DVC members so staying onsite). It used to be that we could use our tickets anytime within 2 weeks of the first use, which was perfect. Now it appears that our park days have to be within 5 days. Is this correct? We can't spread out our park visits? That doesn't seem great for people like us who just want to do certain things over our trip. We had the days of parks morning til night but those days are gone now, lol. I'm sure we aren't the only people who travel this way.


----------



## CarolynFH

SplashMom said:


> We are seasoned visitors and had everything down to a system prior to 2019. This is our first trip back. We are going for 10 days but only want tickets for 3 days (we are DVC members so staying onsite). It used to be that we could use our tickets anytime within 2 weeks of the first use, which was perfect. Now it appears that our park days have to be within 5 days. Is this correct? We can't spread out our park visits? That doesn't seem great for people like us who just want to do certain things over our trip. We had the days of parks morning til night but those days are gone now, lol. I'm sure we aren't the only people who travel this way.


Sadly, it’s correct - a 3-day ticket has a 5-day window to use. No more 14 days to use. Each ticket length has a certain number of days for use. Many people have been impacted by this, I’m sorry to say.


----------



## nekonekoneko

SplashMom said:


> We are seasoned visitors and had everything down to a system prior to 2019. This is our first trip back. We are going for 10 days but only want tickets for 3 days (we are DVC members so staying onsite). It used to be that we could use our tickets anytime within 2 weeks of the first use, which was perfect. Now it appears that our park days have to be within 5 days. Is this correct? We can't spread out our park visits? That doesn't seem great for people like us who just want to do certain things over our trip. We had the days of parks morning til night but those days are gone now, lol. I'm sure we aren't the only people who travel this way.



Check your days to be sure, but buying three 1-day tickets might be only like $20 or so more than buying a 3-day ticket.

Now if you wanted hoppers also, then that could get dicey.


----------



## SplashMom

Thanks! Didn't think of that option. I have been considering the after hours party instead of a park ticket. So much more to learn!


----------



## disneyfan150

dmunsil said:


> The price of Park Hopper and Park Hopper Plus will go up for multi-day tickets (and possibly other add-ons), if reports are to be believed. I suspect that there will be other increases, but that's purely my guess based on experience with other price increases.


Thank you for this information.  I might as well go ahead and buy them. We do want Hoppers. The only thing holding me back is what if a discount for our dates is offered later - but it is only for a package.. . . .   I usually get room only.  What to do???? What to do????? I do appreciate your help.


----------



## dmunsil

disneyfan150 said:


> Thank you for this information.  I might as well go ahead and buy them. We do want Hoppers. The only thing holding me back is what if a discount for our dates is offered later - but it is only for a package.. . . .   I usually get room only.  What to do???? What to do????? I do appreciate your help.


Most Disney discounts in the past have been room-only (with the option to add tickets for a package). But as you say, not all. Free dining and Stay, Play & Dine have always been package-only. And they have occasionally offered a straight room-and-ticket package only discount. So it's hard to predict.

If you buy tickets now from Undercover Tourist, and then a great package discount comes out, you could return the tickets (with a restocking fee, I think 5%). They're the only one I know of that offers returns on Disney tickets. Or you can hang on to the tickets and apply their value towards new tickets when you plan the next visit, if you tend to visit fairly regularly.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Ticket pages all went down on MDE shortly after midnight.  Looks like the changes are being implemented. Wonder how long it will take to upload the code and test before we see what ticket prices look like now??


----------



## Eastern

Ticket pages still down at 6:28am.


----------



## KNOTTGOOFY

I priced a 6 day single park starting July 7th.  It's up about $ 60 per person with new pricing


----------



## SCWildcat04

Yeah just checked out Magic Kingdom tickets for a day I already have tickets for and they're $20 more per ticket.  Magic Kingdom prices are crazy and Animal Kingdom is the cheapest.


----------



## Eastern

My 4 day single park ticket is up $37 since yestereday. I will use my savings to get a pretzel and bottle of water at MK.


----------



## cjlong88

Hey y'all. We are little more than two weeks from our trip and I had a ticket question...my husband and I had annual passes and we weren't planning on renewing. We are a part of a vacation package with my husband's family that includes 8-Day PH tickets with Genie+, and we changed our mind last minute to renew our passes (just did!). So now I have an annual pass and park Tickets sitting in MDE. We want to use the tickets and not our AP's for this trip since we have them as part of our family package and G+ is included. My question is this...is there a chance that there will there be any issues with us tapping into parks, LL's, our hotel room, etc.??

I'm just worried that the tap point will not know what ticket media to read (i.e. it will read the annual pass and not the tickets). Am I worried over nothing or is this a legit concern? Usually I would think this wouldn't be a problem, but...ya know how Disney IT is...


----------



## CarolynFH

cjlong88 said:


> Hey y'all. We are little more than two weeks from our trip and I had a ticket question...my husband and I had annual passes and we weren't planning on renewing. We are a part of a vacation package with my husband's family that includes 8-Day PH tickets with Genie+, and we changed our mind last minute to renew our passes (just did!). So now I have an annual pass and park Tickets sitting in MDE. We want to use the tickets and not our AP's for this trip since we have them as part of our family package and G+ is included. My question is this...is there a chance that there will there be any issues with us tapping into parks, LL's, our hotel room, etc.??
> 
> I'm just worried that the tap point will not know what ticket media to read (i.e. it will read the annual pass and not the tickets). Am I worried over nothing or is this a legit concern? Usually I would think this wouldn't be a problem, but...ya know how Disney IT is...


Before you enter a park for the first time, go to GR and have them prioritize the 8-day  PH tickets to be used. When you enter a park, check with the CM to be sure those tickets were used. Unfortunately, even when other tickets are prioritized ahead of APs, the system doesn’t always use them, and it’s much easier to fix right away than later.


----------



## cjlong88

CarolynFH said:


> Before you enter a park for the first time, go to GR and have them prioritize the 8-day  PH tickets to be used. When you enter a park, check with the CM to be sure those tickets were used. Unfortunately, even when other tickets are prioritized ahead of APs, the system doesn’t always use them, and it’s much easier to fix right away than later.


Thank you! Is this something I could also do on the phone? Or is GR the only / better way? Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

cjlong88 said:


> Thank you! Is this something I could also do on the phone? Or is GR the only / better way? Thanks!


Unfortunately, so far as I know, going in person to GR is the only way.  And sometimes there are still errors, which is why I suggest checking after you enter a park - every park - to be certain the correct ticket was used.  I've read at least a couple of posts here from people who prioritized tickets, the wrong one was used, they didn't notice for quite some time (after they got home, for instance), and it took quite a lot to get it fixed.  Or they did notice right away and spent additional time in GR getting it fixed.


----------



## DisneyGuy

I’m looking into buying a 1 day ticket for a day in January but for some reason the website says unavailable-you can purchase a 2 day ticket but not 1? Or it will allow me to purchase a 1 day with hopper option but not just a single day ticket?


----------



## lanejudy

DisneyGuy said:


> I’m looking into buying a 1 day ticket for a day in January but for some reason the website says unavailable-you can purchase a 2 day ticket but not 1? Or it will allow me to purchase a 1 day with hopper option but not just a single day ticket?


Magic Kingdom reservations are not available for Jan. 1-3, so you can’t buy a 1-day MK ticket for those dates.  All other theme parks are available so you can buy a multi-day ticket, or a 1-day for one of the other parks.  Or keep checking for an MK ticket to open up.


----------



## DisneyGuy

lanejudy said:


> Magic Kingdom reservations are not available for Jan. 1-3, so you can’t buy a 1-day MK ticket for those dates.  All other theme parks are available so you can buy a multi-day ticket, or a 1-day for one of the other parks.  Or keep checking for an MK ticket to open up.


I’m trying to buy a one day ticket for HS for 1/8 but it says unavailable-you can buy one with a hopper option but not a single day/one park ticket for some reason.  I tried other dates and I’m seeing the same issue but it looks like there’s full available for all parks.


----------



## lanejudy

DisneyGuy said:


> I’m trying to buy a one day ticket for HS for 1/8 but it says unavailable


Odd.  Maybe try a different browser.  I was just able to get all the way through the transaction until giving payment.  $159 + $10.39 tax = $169.34


----------



## DisneyGuy

lanejudy said:


> Odd.  Maybe try a different browser.  I was just able to get all the way through the transaction until giving payment.  $159 + $10.39 tax = $169.34


Hmm ok thanks for checking!  I’ll try another browser.


----------



## brownhaired_girl

We haven’t been back to Disney since Covid.  I have some of the old non-expiring base tickets that I will be wanting to use and also some seven day tickets that had dates for April 2020.  We have a trip planned for May 2023.  Any information on how to get these tickets changed so we can arrange Genie + also would be very much appreciated.


----------



## lanejudy

brownhaired_girl said:


> We haven’t been back to Disney since Covid.  I have some of the old non-expiring base tickets that I will be wanting to use and also some seven day tickets that had dates for April 2020.  We have a trip planned for May 2023.  Any information on how to get these tickets changed so we can arrange Genie + also would be very much appreciated.


The April 2020 tickets should already be on your MDE, but you can't see them because they expired.  You will need to call to get them upgraded to current dates/prices.

The older tickets will depend how old.  If really old they'll need to switched to RFID tickets.  You _may_ be able to do that by emailing the front/back, or it may be easiest to do in-person.  If they are more "recent" old tickets, you _may_ be able to link the ticket numbers to MDE.  

Any ticket will need a theme park reservation for use.  Genie+ cannot be purchased until the day you plan to use it.


----------



## brownhaired_girl

lanejudy said:


> The April 2020 tickets should already be on your MDE, but you can't see them because they expired.  You will need to call to get them upgraded to current dates/prices.
> 
> The older tickets will depend how old.  If really old they'll need to switched to RFID tickets.  You _may_ be able to do that by emailing the front/back, or it may be easiest to do in-person.  If they are more "recent" old tickets, you _may_ be able to link the ticket numbers to MDE.
> 
> Any ticket will need a theme park reservation for use.  Genie+ cannot be purchased until the day you plan to use it.


Thank you.  The older ones are still in my MDE.  I will call for the 2020 tickets..


----------

